# Tubal Reversal ladies, just moved from WTT!!!



## crystal69uk

Well here it goes, we have officially moved from our WTT TRS Surgery thread - Anyone in the Same Boat? .......into 
Trying to Conceive at last......!!!!:happydance:

We are all recently fixed but we have had our ups and downs too......... but we are fighting the battle to achieve the "Dream" again!

Please feel free to post if you have similar experiences of Tubal Reversal Surgery and/or trying to conceive, we love to chat about experiences and TMI is a MUST for this thread, we can all relate.

Welcome, JoJo, Ready4onemore & Jasmine.


----------



## ready4onemore

:happydance: Hey I found us.


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> :happydance: Hey I found us.

YEY.... WELL DONE, we can post on here now..xx I am feeling so excited...are you?...:happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

We have officially moved! :thumbup: I'm so happy to have you ladies here to chat with. It helps when others are going through the same situation as yourself. I'm finally getting a clear head again and I even took my puppy for a short walk to get some fresh air this morning. I'm truly hoping that one of us will get that BFP soon and maybe even before Christmas. Anyways, I guess I need to stock up on HPT's. I already have some O test strips and will try those on my next cycle. I'm thinking about getting some of that preseed lubrication and trying it out as well. It's supposed to give the lil swimmers an excellent environment to stay in while they wait on the egg. Well, I'm going to try to cook some today to get ready for Thanksgiving tomorrow, but I definitely will not overdo it. The hubby will do most of it while I sit back and instruct. :winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Oh and Ready, that is me on the Yahoo forum.


----------



## ready4onemore

crystal69uk said:


> YEY.... WELL DONE, we can post on here now..xx I am feeling so excited...are you?...:happydance:

Yes I am very excited. I hope we get our BFPs really soon.


----------



## crystal69uk

Happy Thanksgiving....we dont have this day within the UK, so I am deeply disapointed I cannot have some Turkey MMM, I am jealous!

Expecting 10 cm of snow tonight it looks like Narnia in my garden at the moment anyway, its so picturesque! I will post some pictures tomorrow x

My Persian Cat has come into season again!! she seems to be working along side me in cycles,she is a beautiful lilic grey colour, but she is coming in every month now...I think she needs a Tom NOW!...lol..I was thinking about her having kittens but I am selfish and want to come first..lmao Then again will I really want Kittens if I become pregnant, I will have to have a think about that one...

Thanks for coming over Jasmine and Ready, just waiting for others to join us including Jo Jo when she is able to post..xxx

Speak tomorrow ladies xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm here my gorgeous lovely ladies, been out on a beautiful long walk today along the river and then to the pub. The bar man looked at me gone out when I asked for two tea's? But its cold and like you Crystal we have been forcast real bad snow? It rained earlier before turning into real light snow but we have got all the weather warnings of it being real bad and all the gritters are out?

I really hope all 3 of you get your christmas :bfp: Warren wants to try now, but I can't! if that makes sense? I need to wait for a normal AF first so at least we can get the dates right. Not only that but I've now got a urine infection which feels quite nasty, even though its mild. All I seem too do is wee all the time lol and it hurts rather than burns and hurts my back.

On a brighter note, my wedding on june the 3rd 2011 is coming along lovely..... Its kept me sane doing all the organising and Warren has left me to it knowing that it keeps my mind off losing the babies.... I just tap him up for money when I need it lol, but we are lucky in the way that my wages are spare money and I really don't need to work to be comfortable.

Love to all of you and I'm really hoping and praying for all three of you to get your christmas BFP's and me lol! I'm gonna enjoy this crimbo having a few tipples with no guilt :thumbup: and try in the new year:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning girls...well It looks like we are stuck in the house today.....All major roads around us are closed A1 North and South due to the weather....I am so pleased I ordered online my food shopping yesterday and it will get delivered this morning. 

Pleased you joined us Jo and I dont blame Warren for wanting to get you back in the saddle...asap...I know you want to wait a month to feel good again and why dont you spoil yourself Jo..... you have been through a traumatic time, enjoy yourself over Christmas and New Year, you do whats best for you Jo, you could still end up preggers knowing you!:hugs:

We have with another 20 cm expected today intop of the 5 inches already :happydance:..xxx Brrrrrrrrr its freezing xx Hope you have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## jojo1972

The heavy snow forcast for Nottingham hasn't hit yet:happydance: but it is bitterly cold out today. I've got all the heating on and I'm still freezing lol. Been to the doctors this morning about all the back pain I'm getting and he's put me on some powerful painkillers, so I'm on here now feeling very high and happy lol. I wish we could fast forward yours and Ready's tww Crystal, I'm dying to know if you both caught the eggs? xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo, I know I wish these 2 weeks would fast forward too!....Every twinge and slight pain...I am thinking ooooooo, I wonder what is happening!...Just another week to wait really as I can take an EPT 4 days before the witch is due......

I am just so hoping this is our month, I know we have BD at all the right times, and OPK was spot on as I O'd 2 days early which was a great fast forward for me....:shrug: so fingers crossed we have made our little bean......Just gotta stay positive really and see what happens.

Glad you are feeling better Jo, just be careful with the painkillers, especially if you have a glass of vino at the weekend, hope your back is feeling better soon xxxx

How's Jasmine doing? You resting up girl, hope so, you will be back to normal in no time, but dont rush things, you will be fine, accept the help and enjoy it while it lasts.

Ready, I bet your mind is working over time....how you feeling, any twinges or odd feelings yet, not sure if you are charting BBT etc...I know I am and its very interesting indeed.

Hope everyone has a lovely day and evening....Snow here is continuing to fall and my hubby thinks its because our Christmas will come early (BFP) he is as excited as I am....xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm definately not having a drink on these lol, they are only co-codamol but I'm flying on them and I'm pain free :thumbup: What day are you testing next week Crystal? I can't wait to see the results xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

lol Dont blame you at all JO, as long as the painkillers are doing their job.... I keep thinking.... oh I will have a glass of wine, and then think Oh....better not just incase, although I was never this careful at the beginning of my other 2 pregnancies..probably because I didnt even know or even thought about it this early.....xx

I was thinking about 3/4 December but knowing me I may test earlier, its my Dad's Birthday on the 4th so it would be lovely if I could a BFP, its my Birthday 29th November so I might implant then...lol...I am living in hope and have my cycle off to a Tee, I am charting too so I know a sustained High temp is a good sign too.....Fingers crossed...xxxx Dont worry I will post on here either way with my news.......xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm temping too this time to check when I ovulate , as I can't use the tests because my hormones haven't gone yet. I did do a pregnancy test today and its not as blazing now so they are coming down at a fast rate. I can't wait til they go back to negative so I know where I am and know that if I do get pregnant again soon that its a new one and not the hormones from the miscarriage lingering. A glass of wine or two wouldn't hurt at this stage hunny cause the embryo doesn't get a drop of your blood yet, so treat yourself and have one:winkwink: I'd join you :winkwink:if I could but I think I'd be on my back if I did lol xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It is Thanksgiving here in the States. So I have been cooking all day. :wacko:

Crystal, yes I am charting but my temps are a little funny. I hope I did catch the egg. If not, I want to try the SMEP.

Jojo, glad you are doing well.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ready, sorry I havent a clue what SMEP is, please can you explain this?...Hope you caught that egg too!

I am hoping and praying...xxx Its my birthday weekend so I am definately gonna relax a little and have a little tipple with my DH, we cant go out much due to the weather anyway so I suppose staying in is the best option anyway....We went out for a nice walk yesterday and it was lovely walking in fresh snow and it looked magical.....it was lovely to get some fresh perspectives on the world and some fresh air.... walking was nice for a change as I drive every where even to the shops, I was early in bed last night so must have done me some good...lol
Not much happening in terms of symtoms, but for some strange reason for the last 2 cycles I have sneezed alot after Ovulation and its happening again now....Few twinges here and there, but still very early days...Fingers crossed xxx

Hope you are keeping well Jo Jo...If I can remember it took 2-4 weeks for the HcG to be out of my system after the loss, so if you are trying again, taking your temp is a brilliant idea for O-ving...Fingers crossed for you too, you may even beat us to it again..lol..knowing you... Mrs Fertile.....:happydance:Hope the wedding plans are going strong I only wish I had something additional to concentrate on, this 2WW is dragging....xxx

Jasmine, where are you girl?.....hope your taking rest and recovering well..xx

Take care everyone and I will pop in later...xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It is cold and raining here. 

Crystal, the SMEP is sperm meets the egg plan. There is a group here that are doing it to. But it is you start at CD10 using and OPK and you BD from CD10 to CD17. You will BD everyday from CD10 until you get a + OPK after you get a + OPK you BD every other night. You can search the group here or google it and it may expalin a lot better. HTH

Jojo, have fun planning you wedding. I love weddings.

Jasmine, rest up girl next month you will be TTC with us. 

Talk with you ladies later.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the introduction into SMEP Ready, I honestly hadnt heard of it, but to be fair thats kinda what I have done this month anyway and got lots of BD before O came....Like Jo said its always better to have the little spermies already there for the egg....:happydance:

4DPO today and feeling unusually content and happy, still having a few niggles here and then, but still early days.....Temps are doing great....I actually had a lie down after lunch today as I felt drained, so I am now awake and looking forward to a nice Saturday night in watching X Factor and spending time with the family..

Hope everyone is keeping well and I will check in again tomorrow...take care everyone.....just hope we dont get another 6 inches of snow tonight,,, we have had 12 already...xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Well no more snow for us at the moment, but its freezing here. Kinda if wish it would snow and warm up a bit lol. My hormones are going down lovely now and I'm only getting faint lines now:happydance: and its only been a week so really happy about that.

Keeping everything crossed for you both and the signs are looking really good for you Crystal. Hope you are doing ok Jasmine and getting plenty of rest xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Crystal, fx for you. 

Jojo, glad the Hcg seems to be leaving you system. So you can get back to ttc with us.

Jasmine, hope you are healing great. 

AFM, my temps have been kind of all of the place. According to FF I "O" on the 2 days before I thought and I am on DPO 8. But the good thing is I did BD a few times and even the day FF said I ovulated. But Yesterday I had a temp dip and today it went back up. Does that mean anyting?:shrug:


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Crystal, fx for you.
> 
> Jojo, glad the Hcg seems to be leaving you system. So you can get back to ttc with us.
> 
> Jasmine, hope you are healing great.
> 
> AFM, my temps have been kind of all of the place. According to FF I "O" on the 2 days before I thought and I am on DPO 8. But the good thing is I did BD a few times and even the day FF said I ovulated. But Yesterday I had a temp dip and today it went back up. Does that mean anyting?:shrug:

Temp dip could be implantation?....Are you getting any other symptoms, do you feel different at all?...Glad you got BD in time.....FF says I O'd on CD 14 due to my temps but I know I O'd on CD 13 so I would go with what you think about your body and use FF as a guide.....Really good that you had a temp dip though...Fingers crossed for you Ready xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Crystal. I have not had any symptoms at all, that I can think of. But I am hoping.


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning...Snow in abundance here .....another 6 inches...argggggggg!...Schools closed today again...feel like a hermit on my Birthday....lol...anyway looks like I will be having another day at home snuggly and warm.....Had a temp dip this morning @ 6DPO....hope it is back up tomorrow???...Still feeling crampy, cant sleep been up since 5.30 this morning..wtf? My cat is still screaming on in season this has been the longest she has ever been in season........maybe she is picking up on my vibes...really strange though...

Hope everyone is doing ok.....I will check in again later....xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy Birthday Crystal*​


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww thank you!...xx Its Blizzrds here OMG.....another 12 inches tonight....x


----------



## jojo1972

Happy Birthday Crystal and more snow for us all tonight and tomorrow :o( The temp dips are great ladies and can indicate implantation ;o) I've great news too, my HCG levels are right down now and I'm getting negative PT and OPK's YAY. I really didn't think they would go down so quickly, but I'm over the moon. All I'm waiting for is the bleeding to stop and lord only knows how long that takes? Do you have any idea Crystal? Not long now til you both test, I'm getting so excited for you both. Hope you're doing well Jasmine? Love to you all xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Evil snow keeps messing with my laptop :( xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I cant wait to test.........its doing my head in now......I think I might have to cancel my Dr appointment tomorrow as I wont be able to get there with the snow......Day 21 bloods are due....???...Progesterone levels are calling to confirm ovulation????.......Had a few drinks today for my birthday and I must admit I am a little worse for wear.............not good...But Happy.......Snow is falling really heavy again....xxx.......See what my temps are tomorrow...speak soon..xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Arrrrrrr babes, we are predicted the same here, but I'm with you on the happy part :thumbup: Feel over the moon that we can try again soon and join you 3. xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning ladies.....Well my temps have gone back up today....:happydance:Fingers crossed....Still snowed in so couldnt make it to the Doctors will try and get to see the Dr on Thursday so I really hope this bloody snow shifts on the roads so I can get the car off the drive....we still have weather warnings so its not looking good in the North East...

Hope everyone is keeping well and I hope the weather isnt as bad for you Jo......Great news about your hormones too....:thumbup: cant wait until you join us again TTC...I love hearing everyones stories too, and symptom spotting something rotten...everything helps...

Ready how are you?....Anything to report on your progress...:hugs:xxx Fingers crossed for you 2..xx

Jasmine, long time no hear for you....hope you are keeping well...hope you post soon with some news...xx


----------



## jojo1972

The snow is quite bad here, enough for schools to be shut down and the doctors rang this morning to cancel my sons appointment. Its sooooo cold its unreal, even with the central heating on full its still cold. 

Those temps rising again are brilliant, I'm getting so excited about you both now :happydance: xxx


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies, I belong hereeee hey lol I had TR Aug 7th 2010
on cd23 next period due Dec 6

my temps been high 5 days now. I have no tell tell sym time will tell though

Happy Birthday(I didn't forget u) Did I forget her Ready? lol You know i didn't lol I hope u had a good day girl :)


I wanted to log on yesterday but so much going on right now. My Granny passed away last night. I was very close to her.


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry to hear about your gran hunny xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Not much to report. Just popping in to say hello.


----------



## iamrestored77

hello ladies.... how is everyone? Not a lot going on with me. Making arrangements to go to the funeral. And awaiting my period


----------



## jojo1972

I'm just sitting here not able to go anywhere whilst this bloody snow keeps falling. My god england is rubbish, a bit of snow and the whole country comes to a stand still. No buses, the cars can't get up the road and most shops are shut as no one can get to work. To top it off my kitchen and utility room look like a bloody swimming pool and no work men can get here to fix the burst pipe. :wacko: Sorry for the rant ladies xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning girls....

I totally agree with you Jo about the snow, the UK comes to a stand still compared to other countries who deal with the snow very well :growlmad:

Thoughts are with you at the funeral Yolanda, best wishes....xxx

I quite busy with my 9 year old as she is poorly at the moment so I will check in later with you all......I think I might put my tree up tonight as it may cheer Paige up a bit. I only hope I dont come down with it:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Jojo and Crystal, sorry about all the snow. :hugs: I hope you guys get some better weather really soon. 

Jasmine, I hope you are healing well.


----------



## babygirl2010m

Hi my name is babygirl2010m. I'm currently going crazy due to my thoughts which I think have consumed me. I am starting to belive I am pregnant, but my tubes have been tied since 2002. I am currently experiencing movement or should I say fluttering and pulling around the navel area. Ok. the thing about is I have these, urinating frequently,back pains, sickness one time Thanksgiving morning as I woke up to finish up my fixings. I was fine then all of a sudden I feel this vomiting sensation come over me got all hot then vomited. pulling around navel area. and tested negative. Could I have a kindney infection or urinary tract infection please help me????????////


----------



## crystal69uk

babygirl2010m said:


> Hi my name is babygirl2010m. I'm currently going crazy due to my thoughts which I think have consumed me. I am starting to belive I am pregnant, but my tubes have been tied since 2002. I am currently experiencing movement or should I say fluttering and pulling around the navel area. Ok. the thing about is I have these, urinating frequently,back pains, sickness one time Thanksgiving morning as I woke up to finish up my fixings. I was fine then all of a sudden I feel this vomiting sensation come over me got all hot then vomited. pulling around navel area. and tested negative. Could I have a kindney infection or urinary tract infection please help me????????////

 
Hi Babygirl, Sounds to me like you have a UTI or kidney infection?, have you been to see your Dr recently regarding this, although it is possible to become pregnant whilst your tubes are tied its an exception rather than the rule, I think its something like 0.01% depending on when and what method you had your TL surgery, if you have tested and it was negative then possibly not pregnant but not impossible!....I suggest you go to your Dr's asap and get checked out!..Good Luck ! Us ladies on this thread have all had reversal surgery because we didnt get pregnant whilst having them tied.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello, I found a great group here!. I already have chatted with a couple of you on other threads, so if you ladies do not mind I would love to be a part of this one.:blush:

I am 33yrs old (just turned 33 in october). I had TL in 1999 and my reversal was October 21st 2010. I was told to wait 3 months before I TTC, seems so freaking long.:haha: Apparently she says my tubes needs time to heal, but every doctor is different.


Jasmine, I hope you are healing well!:hugs:


I also hope you ladies get you BFP this month!!:dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Hello, I found a great group here!. I already have chatted with a couple of you on other threads, so if you ladies do not mind I would love to be a part of this one.:blush:
> 
> I am 33yrs old (just turned 33 in october). I had TL in 1999 and my reversal was October 21st 2010. I was told to wait 3 months before I TTC, seems so freaking long.:haha: Apparently she says my tubes needs time to heal, but every doctor is different.
> 
> 
> Jasmine, I hope you are healing well!:hugs:
> 
> 
> I also hope you ladies get you BFP this month!!:dust:

Hey Super, glad to have you apart of our group.


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome

Superstoked & Iam Restored!!! 
Glad to have you join us....Yey more TR ladies!
​ ​ ​


----------



## crystal69uk

Well the weather here within the UK is still SNOWING heavy, we havent had snow this early in the year since 1975! wow I was only 3 then, and its been the coldest on record minus 21 in some areas! .....the saga continues as airports, schools, shops, and people are unable to get into work.....Hope you can make it into work tomorrow Jo Jo! We arent able to put snow tyres on our cars either as they are illegal in this country, what is going on with our Government?:growlmad:

Hows the weather in Canada Superstoked? :hugs:

Iamrestored, we may envy you real soon as I can imagine the weather in your part of the world is amazing! do you wanna swap for a few weeks, you may have said your sad farewells today but remember the good memories you have, I can imagine you have lots of them...:cry::flower:

Not much to report on the TTC front, waiting a few more days to test again but I did obtain a prediction from a lady today which was very interesting indeed, I cannot post it on here as it has a copyright on it, but I could pass it on personally if anyone wishes to know....but lets say my lucky month will be here soon and she also predicted my gender, oh and there was more but I wont spoil things now...lol.... I do actually believe in all of that stuff and have myself read Tarot for past 19 years but I dont expect everyone to believe like I do!....lol

Anyway I hope everyone is keeping well and is in bright spirits and I will check in tomorrow as I am shattered with my little girl being poorly and havent had much sleep......Speak soon ladies..xxx Nite xxx


----------



## Superstoked

It is usually snowing here this time of year, we had a little fall a couple of days ago but it was gone the next morning. It is pretty mild for this time of year for us. But I will take it! lol It is about 1 celsius here. But I am sure our time is coming. 

I would love for you to pass it on personally. YAY!!! Love that stuff. So excited for you!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Well I live in Texas in the U.S. and it is about 70 degrees. But in the morning it is suppose to be 40-45 degrees. We rarely get snow. We got a little last year but it only lasted for about 2 days.


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome to you both, and 3 months is a pretty long time to wait, me and crystal were told to try as soon as we felt ready as everything is newly opened and scar tissue not yet formed.

Crystal we have so much in common, I also do tarot and see psychics but I don't know why as I'm pretty psychic myself. I would love to hear of your prediction hunny. Mine is a boy and 2 girls :happydance: then others say 2 boys and a girl :happydance: I believe the latter.

No work for me today as I'm under water from a burst pipe, bloody weather is killing us in uk. Sunshine today but its so icey out and dangerous, more snow forecast though, oh the joy lol.....:growlmad: 

Hope all you ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?

I have been feeling very impatient lately. I know I should follow doctors orders... TMI warning- Hubby and I were:sex: this morning, unprotected I was like let it go..lol Poor hubby was scared to death! HAHAAH At the last second I changed my mind. It is just about O time for me and I wanna try!!LOL But that darn doctor has me so afraid, that's how stern she was about me waiting 3 months. :cry: I have to go to my 6 week check-up on Monday, and I will talk to her about it. 

How are you feeling Crystal? 

sending lots of :dust: to you lovely ladies! xo


----------



## crystal69uk

Evening! I am feeling ok thanks Superstoked....dont worry there is never TMI on here...:coffee: lol....I know there is a wide variation of Dr opinions for TRS ladies and when to TTC but you have to go with when you feel ready and not when someone tells you to!.....Like Jo Jo said in an earlier post we were told to TTC as soon as possible whilst the tubes were nice and open...although we did give our bodies enough time to heal.....However you are still healing arent you after your wound didnt heal so well so maybe next cycle you could start.......:happydance: we are all in the same boat on here and I cant wait for one of us to become preggers YEYYYYYY!!!! by the looks of my prediction its gonna be 2011 for me so I can just relax a little and actually enjoy the BD rather than just wanting the :spermy: to hurry up....LMAO....BD takes on a whole different meaning when actively TTC.....romance goes out the window at O time...well thats just my personal opinion anyway....lol...


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Well I live in Texas in the U.S. and it is about 70 degrees. But in the morning it is suppose to be 40-45 degrees. We rarely get snow. We got a little last year but it only lasted for about 2 days.

Ready when you feel like you need some colder weather let me know and we could house swap for a month....lol...I would love to feel the sun on my skin at the moment, and just jump into the pool....MMMMMM...I love horses too as I have always kept them, and I would go crazy shopping for the cowboy boots... ooooo even better a Ranch in Texas is my idea of heaven..:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Super I agree with Crystal about TTC when you are ready. When hubby and I had unprotected sex I was like take it out take it out!!:brat: 

Crystal, I actually live in the city. But there are some ranches in more rural areas of Texas. Love the new picture too.

Afm, I think af is about to make her apperance.:cry:


----------



## Superstoked

Crystal, great picture :winkwink:!!

I think I will try next cycle. :shhh: I can see how BD can take a toll during O time. Hubby says he is okay with trying after my next cycle. Which would be closer to the end of Dec. \\:D/

Jojo, it seems like the weather has hit you pretty bad! Sorry about the pipe burst:hugs: Do your winter's usually be that bad? I thought on the little island (Newfoundland) I live on was the only place that had such horrible winters.:dohh: We had an ice storms last year that ripped down power lines like crazy! Sounds like a nice time to sit and have a cup of tea :coffee: and snuggle up with blanlet. lol

Ready, do not count it out yet! Not until af arrives!!:hugs:

AFM, I went to see the nurse today. Healing up pretty good. I think just one more week and I may be discharged :happydance: So happy to have that almost over with. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is coming up on tuesday :). I think we just may go out to a nice place for supper and go to a movie or something. We will have that week home alone so we can make the best of it:winkwink:

Take care ladies xo


----------



## iamrestored77

Dec 6 period is due. I have no signs of pregnancy. The cramps that I did have are no longer. I know a couple of ladies that I know we share the same cycle and got bfp. My bf from 2nd grade and i have the same cycle this month and she has all the symptoms of pregnancy.


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Crystal, great picture :winkwink:!!
> 
> I think I will try next cycle. :shhh: I can see how BD can take a toll during O time. Hubby says he is okay with trying after my next cycle. Which would be closer to the end of Dec. \\:D/
> 
> Jojo, it seems like the weather has hit you pretty bad! Sorry about the pipe burst:hugs: Do your winter's usually be that bad? I thought on the little island (Newfoundland) I live on was the only place that had such horrible winters.:dohh: We had an ice storms last year that ripped down power lines like crazy! Sounds like a nice time to sit and have a cup of tea :coffee: and snuggle up with blanlet. lol
> 
> Ready, do not count it out yet! Not until af arrives!!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, I went to see the nurse today. Healing up pretty good. I think just one more week and I may be discharged :happydance: So happy to have that almost over with. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is coming up on tuesday :). I think we just may go out to a nice place for supper and go to a movie or something. We will have that week home alone so we can make the best of it:winkwink:
> 
> Take care ladies xo

Yay Super you going to TTC with me!!! I am glad you are healing better.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Ladies, the burst pipe is underground and I have to wait til monday to have all my floor ripped up in the utility room to repair it. (its concrete by the way) So no water for me all weekend. Think we might evacuate to my almost mother-inlaws lol.

Well it snowed real bad here last night and we never got chance to BD as we were both clearing up all the water from the burst pipe. I'm actully going back to work today after 4 weeks off after the miscarriage. I'm quite looking forward to it lol.

Don't count yourselves out yet ladies for your BFP's. A lot of women don't have pregnancy symptoms before or after testing positive. My last BFP with the twins, I convinced myself I wasn't pregnant because of the AF pains I was having. The doctors reasured me that this is very normal and its just everything growing and stretching and gives off very similar pains to AF. So you aren't out til the :witch: arrives.

Super, I agree with Crystal and Ready, you try when you are ready too hunny. Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all. It would be lovely for one of us to get a christmas :bfp: xxx


----------



## iamrestored77

Thanks JoJo for the reminder :)


----------



## Superstoked

Okay ladies!! I am sooo scared!! Hubby and I were bd'ing last night and well he had it covered but seems it broke and was too late once we noticed!! According to my ovulation calendar I am in low stages of being fertile. I should start bd'ing around the 5th or the 6th if I were "trying". I am just afraid my tubes are not ready, I guess doc has me freaking super paranoid!! I had my TR on the 21st of October..besides my incision not healing as quick, should my tubes be okay? Just afraid of a EP? Oh geez!!! :cry: :dohh:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Okay ladies!! I am sooo scared!! Hubby and I were bd'ing last night and well he had it covered but seems it broke and was too late once we noticed!! According to my ovulation calendar I am in low stages of being fertile. I should start bd'ing around the 5th or the 6th if I were "trying". I am just afraid my tubes are not ready, I guess doc has me freaking super paranoid!! I had my TR on the 21st of October..besides my incision not healing as quick, should my tubes be okay? Just afraid of a EP? Oh geez!!! :cry: :dohh:

Don't worry to much. Just because your incision has not healed does not mean your tubes have not. Your incision is outside the body which takes care your tubes are inside. Don't worry.:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you ready. I am so nervous but I do not think this will give me a BFP(shocked If it did)not that I would complain but I am just hoping it is not going to causing more harm than good? I am over reacting right?:hugs: Thanks again.


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Thank you ready. I am so nervous but I do not think this will give me a BFP(shocked If it did)not that I would complain but I am just hoping it is not going to causing more harm than good? I am over reacting right?:hugs: Thanks again.

No problem we all do it. I would be so happy if it did give you a BFP.


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Okay ladies!! I am sooo scared!! Hubby and I were bd'ing last night and well he had it covered but seems it broke and was too late once we noticed!! According to my ovulation calendar I am in low stages of being fertile. I should start bd'ing around the 5th or the 6th if I were "trying". I am just afraid my tubes are not ready, I guess doc has me freaking super paranoid!! I had my TR on the 21st of October..besides my incision not healing as quick, should my tubes be okay? Just afraid of a EP? Oh geez!!! :cry: :dohh:

Hi Super, I personally think your tubes will be healed....I started trying approx 4 weeks after my TRS and although my scar wasnt completely healed....(10 inch scar)...my tubes were!, if you read my previous posts when I had the cyst on my ovary after the clomid I had an ultra sound, and my tubes were checked...I had No swelling!.......Please do not worry....maybe its gods way of telling you its ok to try!....xxxxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## jojo1972

We started trying 2 weeks after surgery and I caught, but unfortunately it was a chemical. Our surgeon told us to try asap after surgery, so I wouldn't worry to much. And by the way Super, I'm not saying this to alarm you.... but there is every chance you could get pregnant as sperm can live for quite a few days inside us, and should be waiting there for the egg. I'm so excited, its sounding like we are going to hear of a bfp before christmas :happydance: When are you testing Crystal and Ready?

AFM I'm still waiting on a positive OPK. I think I may of missed it as they did start getting darker but not a positive? They have gone completely negative again now:cry: All pregnancy tests I've used in the past week are well and truely negative now, so my hormones came down very quickly. I haven't had any ovulation pains at all, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I haven't missed it. All bleeding has stopped and we have started BDing now:winkwink:

And just remember ladies, we paid a lot of money for these ops, and for one thing only A BABY. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty for getting pregnant earlier than they said. The doctors are not GOD and they get paid to look after us and not be judgemental. We are bound to try asap, thats what the ops were for :happydance: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

OMG cue me total shock! FMU today and a faint line..... is a line! :bfp: I am glad I listened to you Jo Jo and tested again with another test, I have had faint lines for a few days now on IC's and have progressively become a little darker.... I really thought they were evap lines.... FF has me at 11 DPO today so its still early days! I just couldnt hold off posting this any longer!!!! I really hope this is it....AF due on Tuesday/Wednesday so I really hope she doesnt show!


----------



## jojo1972

Oh wow Crystal, massive massive MASSIVE congratulations hunny. A line is a line and if the ic's are getting darker and other tests have a line you are DEFO pregnant. I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you babes xxx


----------



## jojo1972

PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPlease post the pics, I love seeing lines :winkwink: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo Jo, my camera is rubbish and cant pick up the IC's as good as the real eye, but FRER test you can see much better, I have had to crop them as my camera makes them too big too attach...Tried my best...what do you think?????:coffee:

My stomach is a turmoil......I cant believe it!! I think I am more 12DPO rather than 11 DPO but I will continue to test to make sure they get darker...xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







BFP ONE STEP 1.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 13









FMU FRER BFP 2.JPG
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jojo1972

OMG 100% :bfp: Crystal :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'd tell hubby to pop open the champagne, we finally got a christmas bfp. You need to get to the doctors straight away to get booked in for your scan hunny. Thats a strong positive too hunny and you didn't get it too early so it looks like bub bubs is in the right place xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww we have been in tears all morning......I still cant believe it....I have been having more pains today which must be stretching pains hopefully...xxx Thanks so much for your support Jo Jo after everything you have been through I really do appreciate it....and thanks so much for your kind words..xxx Gis a Hig xxx:hugs: You are a true B&B buddy xxx

I will of course be anxious until we have it confirmed by scan....I will make an appt tomorrow for bloods done and hopefully they will double every time I go....I just wish this damn snow would go so we will probably have to walk up to Doctors as we still cant get the cars off the drive and out of our estate!...xx


----------



## jojo1972

The pains are normal hunny, its everything stretching and ligaments sofening with the pregnancy. They feel alot like AF pains though don't they lol, thats why I managed to talk myself out of believing mine was bfp. The scan should be fine, with ectopic a bfp shows up real early and never gets very strong. But your lines are brill, but the ic still looks like an evap lol, thats why I only use them as guidance then do a better test. That frer is a real good line hunny :happydance:

AFM lol, I'm still getting negs on OPK but from what I posted earlier:dohh: I should know I haven't ovulated yet as my temps haven't gone up. I can be real thick at times:dohh: I don't think we will be far behind you Crystal, then we can be bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I am still a little nervous though as I have read about evap lines on other threads and I suppose until I get my bloods done I might start believing it....do you get your blood results back the same day or it the standard 2 days?..I know my Consultant who did my operation said he would like to see me back at his clinic when I was pregnant so I am not sure whether I will get a scan at James Cook or my local hospital?...I think I will have to do some ringing around tomorrow to see what I need to do next...EEEEEEEE I feel sick with the nerves...lmao..xxx


----------



## jojo1972

My bloods were done at Queens Med at 6 weeks, we got the results back the same day from the hospital, but with the doctors it take 2 days. That is no evap Crystal, I am a poasa and know for DEFINATE that, that is a :bfp: with no doubt what so ever. And for a frer that is a strong line at 12dpo, if you doubt it? take a digi and that will come up in words for you. I love taking tests, a bit sad aren't I lol. Thats why I buy ic's in bulk hunny, cause I have to have something to pee on:haha: Even when I was pregnant I couldn't stop. The OPK ic's are better at picking up pregnancy than the PT there selves, thats how bad I am:haha: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> My bloods were done at Queens Med at 6 weeks, we got the results back the same day from the hospital, but with the doctors it take 2 days. That is no evap Crystal, I am a poasa and know for DEFINATE that, that is a :bfp: with no doubt what so ever. And for a frer that is a strong line at 12dpo, if you doubt it? take a digi and that will come up in words for you. I love taking tests, a bit sad aren't I lol. Thats why I buy ic's in bulk hunny, cause I have to have something to pee on:haha: Even when I was pregnant I couldn't stop. The OPK ic's are better at picking up pregnancy than the PT there selves, thats how bad I am:haha: xxx

My Dr said as soon as I was pregnant to get bloods done every 48 hours until my numbers were doubling nicely.....fingers crossed then....LMAO @ you for POAS.....I think If I had any OPK's left I would have peed on them 2.....I do have 2 x First reponse tests left so I guess I will POAS tomorrow FMU again...lol...:haha: Yeah I think I will buy a Digi just so I can see the words.....PREGNANT...lol


----------



## jojo1972

The digi has to be my favourite too, there is nothing like seeing it in words lol. My doctors were absolutely shite over the blood tests and scan. Our surgeon had to write to them to demand one, but I beat them to it and booked myself in with the epac. I really hope the NHS is a lot better in the part of the country you live in, cause Notts is rubbish.

I bet your husband is on :cloud9: aswell as you. Has he already got any children? xxx


----------



## Superstoked

WOOHOOO!!!! Crystal!!! I am almost in tears here for you!!! You must be on top of the world!!!:friends: Awww muffin... I deff see a positive. Get booked for an appt with your doctor :) Congrats to you and your husband.

Crystal, I think we are lucky to have you here :) You have made me feel so much better about things! You are special my friend and I hope you get your BFP this month!

YAYAYAYAY Crystal!!:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> The digi has to be my favourite too, there is nothing like seeing it in words lol. My doctors were absolutely shite over the blood tests and scan. Our surgeon had to write to them to demand one, but I beat them to it and booked myself in with the epac. I really hope the NHS is a lot better in the part of the country you live in, cause Notts is rubbish.
> 
> I bet your husband is on :cloud9: aswell as you. Has he already got any children? xxx

No my Hubby doesnt have any children at all...Bless, he is soo excited....he has a sperm count of 140 million so I am not suprised he caught me on the 2nd try....lol..he keeps saying "Who's the Daddy!"...lol....I dont have much faith in the NHS either after my last experience, but I know my post op letter from my private Consultant stated the next steps after I became Preggers and I have a copy of it so they will have no option but to follow his instructions...lol...Well I hope so!..


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> The digi has to be my favourite too, there is nothing like seeing it in words lol. My doctors were absolutely shite over the blood tests and scan. Our surgeon had to write to them to demand one, but I beat them to it and booked myself in with the epac. I really hope the NHS is a lot better in the part of the country you live in, cause Notts is rubbish.
> 
> I bet your husband is on :cloud9: aswell as you. Has he already got any children? xxx
> 
> No my Hubby doesnt have any children at all...Bless, he is soo excited....he has a sperm count of 140 million so I am not suprised he caught me on the 2nd try....lol..he keeps saying "Who's the Daddy!"...lol....I dont have much faith in the NHS either after my last experience, but I know my post op letter from my private Consultant stated the next steps after I became Preggers and I have a copy of it so they will have no option but to follow his instructions...lol...Well I hope so!..Click to expand...

I really hope they do hunny, as they are rubbish here. I can't remember it being this bad years ago with my other pregnancy's, but this is what we get for the cut backs they are making in the NHS. Warren is the same as your husband. He has no children yet, but FX soon will do :happydance: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! Crystal!!! I am almost in tears here for you!!! You must be on top of the world!!!:friends: Awww muffin... I deff see a positive. Get booked for an appt with your doctor :) Congrats to you and your husband.
> 
> Crystal, I think we are lucky to have you here :) You have made me feel so much better about things! You are special my friend and I hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> YAYAYAYAY Crystal!!:flower:

Aww you are so kind Superstoked :hugs:........You will find Jo Jo just as informative as me....bless she has kept me going over the last few weeks, even though she suffered a loss only a week or so ago.....xxxx 

You are sooo welcome on this thread and so is your comments hunny.....I only hope someone will be following in my footsteps real soon....maybe it will be you?!:happydance: I know Jo Jo wont be far behind...she is "Fertility Mamma of the year!..lmao..xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Awwww thank you Crystal, and hopefully I definately won't be to far behind you. I'm just really enjoying being able to BD for fun at the moment, I'm also thinking of trying some preseed too. Pity they don't do it in tingle lol:winkwink: Now that would be fun:blush: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

This is a pic of me and David ....at our wedding of course....Put a pic on of you and Warren Jo Jo so I can see ya both...I can only see a cartoon. xx
 



Attached Files:







Me and David 1.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Awwww thank you Crystal, and hopefully I definately won't be to far behind you. I'm just really enjoying being able to BD for fun at the moment, I'm also thinking of trying some preseed too. Pity they don't do it in tingle lol:winkwink: Now that would be fun:blush: xxx

LMAO.......yeah...and its quite costly too isnt it for 9 applicatons like £15, so that would like do 9 x BD so it would only last a month if that!..lol


----------



## jojo1972

hope its worked, I'll have to sort out a better pic lol. Are you on Face book Crystal? xxx


----------



## jojo1972

oh bob lol


----------



## Superstoked

I actually meant to send the bfp I sent for JOJO haah . I was so excited for crystal that I did not notice how I put it there. Ha. Jojo You seem to be our little comfort blanket here..lol BFP for YOU!! 

Beautiful pictire crystal. What an attractive couple!


----------



## jojo1972

It keeps failing?


----------



## Superstoked

I have my display picture changed. This one is a little older. I have lost some weight since this picture, but it is all I have right now..heheh


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> I actually meant to send the bfp I sent for JOJO haah . I was so excited for crystal that I did not notice how I put it there. Ha. Jojo You seem to be our little comfort blanket here..lol BFP for YOU!!
> 
> Beautiful pictire crystal. What an attractive couple!

I knew you meant Jo Jo .... she is brill xxxx :flower:

Aww thanks we are just plain janes really but we had to dress up on that day....lol..xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> I have my display picture changed. This one is a little older. I have lost some weight since this picture, but it is all I have right now..heheh

 
Aww Great picture!!! OOOhh I bet your baby will be dark haired like your hubby.....How Cute....I love lots of hair on babies....xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> It keeps failing?

Probably because its too big I was having that problem when I tried to post my BFP's earlier!...512 is the biggest file size it will allow....??


----------



## jojo1972

I'll get warren to do it for me when he gets home from work lol, stupid laptop won't load it up for me :growlmad: You look absolutely gorgeous in your dress Crystal, and thank you Super, I don't think it will be long before you get your BFP either :winkwink: sounds like yours could be before christmas too hunny. But please don't let the doctor scare you into not trying when you want too xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Yes crystal, I am certain our baby will have the spanish genes..lol His hair is coal black! his whole family's hair is coal black! It would be super cute.hehe


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Yes crystal, I am certain our baby will have the spanish genes..lol His hair is coal black! his whole family's hair is coal black! It would be super cute.hehe

OOOO spanish...How wonderful, does he speak spanish as well!...that would be soooo romantic...xx..You look very good together xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey Crystal, how is the weather for you today?

It is very windy here today.


----------



## jojo1972

and usually dark haired babies have lots of it too xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Yes he does speak spanish! That is his first language. He is trilingual. Spanish is his first and english as his second and french as the 3rd. Smart cookie. We have been together a little over six years and I am now only trying to learn spanish. His family can come over and talk away, they could be calling me everything but my name and I would not know.ahahha I am not the greatest now but I am learning.:) Thank you crystal, he is "the one".


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Yes he does speak spanish! That is his first language. He is trilingual. Spanish is his first and english as his second and french as the 3rd. Smart cookie. We have been together a little over six years and I am now only trying to learn spanish. His family can come over and talk away, they could be calling me everything but my name and I would not know.ahahha I am not the greatest now but I am learning.:) Thank you crystal, he is "the one".

LMAO - yeah they could be calling you anything,just joking!...I would be so paranoid...haha ....I can imagine Spanish is very hard to learn, but hey you have a good teacher....it would be wonderful to be able to speak another language, but french as well...wow I am impressed...you will have to try and learn us some spanish when you know what the naughty words are....lol...


----------



## ready4onemore

crystal69uk said:


> OMG cue me total shock! FMU today and a faint line..... is a line! :bfp: I am glad I listened to you Jo Jo and tested again with another test, I have had faint lines for a few days now on IC's and have progressively become a little darker.... I really thought they were evap lines.... FF has me at 11 DPO today so its still early days! I just couldnt hold off posting this any longer!!!! I really hope this is it....AF due on Tuesday/Wednesday so I really hope she doesnt show!

I do not know how I missed this post!!! I looked at your chart and saw the + on your chart. I was like when is she going to post it to us. So I saw you was online but did not see this post. OMG


----------



## jojo1972

Fantastic isn't it Ready, when are you testing? x


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> OMG cue me total shock! FMU today and a faint line..... is a line! :bfp: I am glad I listened to you Jo Jo and tested again with another test, I have had faint lines for a few days now on IC's and have progressively become a little darker.... I really thought they were evap lines.... FF has me at 11 DPO today so its still early days! I just couldnt hold off posting this any longer!!!! I really hope this is it....AF due on Tuesday/Wednesday so I really hope she doesnt show!
> 
> I do not know how I missed this post!!! I looked at your chart and saw the + on your chart. I was like when is she going to post it to us. So I saw you was online but did not see this post. OMGClick to expand...

We have been quite busy today Karen...lol...I even posted my BFP's for Jo to have a look at....we are a few hours earlier in the UK so I am sorry you missed it....x You can have a catch up now though....How you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay I am all caught up know. LOL Yes you all have been very busy. I am so happy for you Crystal.

I actually tested yesterday and it was a BFN. But I am okay. Now it feels like cramps but no spotting or anything. Maybe by Tuesday. I will just have to try harder next month. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Just stopping by to see how you are doing crystal? hehe Still taking it all in? xo


----------



## crystal69uk

lol yeah I dont think I will sleep....xx I will try though..Im off to peeps now. goodnight hunny x:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Crystal!!!!!! Omgiggles I didn't even see this post. Wowers lol :).


----------



## Superstoked

How is crystal today? Did you get an appointment to see you doctor?:) :hugs: Been thinking about you ever since..hehe

afm, I went to my checkup today and doc says she was pleased with the results of the surgery. She said after the surgery she ran the dye through and there were no problems!!She gave me 75% chance for success!! YAY! She still did tell me to wait until Jan ttc, but we will see..hehehe.If am not pregger by june then she will run the dye though again to see if there are any blockages. So fingers crossed.

How is everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm shattered, only just got in from work, but the burst pipe has been fixed YAY :happydance: All nice and warm in the house heating on as the weather says its going to be -10 tonight :growlmad:

I'm still testing neg on opk's at moment, but I'm starting to get 'o' pain and ewcm so fingers crossed it will turn pos very soon :happydance: My temps are all over the place too but are still low so I know I couldn't of possibly O'd yet.

How is everyone doing? How are you feeling Crystal? xxx


----------



## Superstoked

JoJo, i am glad your pipe is fixed. Burrrrrr -10. It was -7 here last night. I hope your temps start behaving! xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm hoping so too Super, they are just everywhere lol. I expected to get a positive on the opk's aswell, but I think I may of missed my LH surge. I'm just all over the place since the miscarriage. I think I'm going to stop testing and temping this month, and just let nature take its course. At least we can then have some fun without the pressure of making babies lol.

Hows it going with you Super? have you ovulated yet? you might be the next bfp? I hope so hunny xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my ladies,

Jojo, I as much as I would like for us to have snow I am glad to live in Texas. OMG I don't think I could make it in -10.:hugs:

Super, you get TTC with us. :happydance:

Crystal, how are you today.

Iamrestored, :hi:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey Girls......Sorry been busy most of today ...managed to get the drive cleared at last, I have been shovelling the snow and ice away,,,,lmao I thought I was gonna have a heart attack...I AM SO UNFIT!!!! my blood pressure is up too and I have had loads of pressure in my ears.....Getting bloods checked tomorrow fingers crossed ...it will take 2 days to get the results back though, after next week if my numbers are doing nicely I will get booked in for my scan.............WHOOOOHOOOOOO!!!..:happydance:

Glad your pipe is fixed Jo Jo and you can have a warm house and utility room water free....I bet you are tired after getting back into the swing of things again after being off for a while...:hugs:

Super .....So glad you appt at Docs went well......brilliant news.....75% is what my Dr gave us too so good luck hunny xx 

Today I after my exercise fighting with the snow I feel totally shattered.....Had a few more intense pains today and I feel achey all over my body....so I am gonna have a nice soak and warm myself through...It freezing with more snow forecast for tonight...URGGGG! But hopefully the weather will improve for the weekend....xx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm hoping so too Super, they are just everywhere lol. I expected to get a positive on the opk's aswell, but I think I may of missed my LH surge. I'm just all over the place since the miscarriage. I think I'm going to stop testing and temping this month, and just let nature take its course. At least we can then have some fun without the pressure of making babies lol.
> 
> Hows it going with you Super? have you ovulated yet? you might be the next bfp? I hope so hunny xxx

Jo Jo I think with everything that has gone on I think your mind and body have recovered really well.....please dont beat yourself you if you have missed O.....your hormones and temps will be all over the place still....Have some fun for a few weeks babes and enjoy it...You and I know your BFP will only be a short time away....Mrs Fertile!...:hugs:I just know it!....xx


----------



## Superstoked

JoJo, I have not yet started temp'ing. I think I may not for a couple of cycles just to see what happens. Then to the charting. I know I can not know for certain if I am ovulating unless I chart? but I am sure I feel it. I am not sure how accurate those ovulation charts are, but I been having a look at them. I will be using opk's..which reminds me, I still did not receive them in the mail.. We will bd a lot (which would not be anything out of the ordinary) hehe. and see what happenes. If nothing happens within a couple of cycles then I will start that. If you have any other advice, I would love to hear!xo

As for a bfp for me this month..hmmm I am thinking no, but I know it is a possibility:) but not counting on it. It would be a pleasent surprise!

I sure hope and pray that this cycle works for you JoJo!xo

Ready, I am so looking forward to going along this journey with you and all these lovely ladies!It is hard to talk to someone about it all when they really are not feeling what you are. I would not want to be any other place! xo

Crystal, take it easy doll. don't do too much!xo


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ya girls....I am still up and its 2.20 am! Cant :sleep: My mind is all over the place...and Im getting some horrible pains maybe I did too much today with the snow, although in my previous pregnancies I have mucked stables and carried numerous buckets of water, and used to ride my horse....I keep forgetting I getting older and I aint a spring chicken anylonger hahahaha...

I agree with you about using OPK's they are great! and we must boggle our partners with all the kits we have and put in the bin and have stacked up....:wacko: and like you say Superstoked, its great just being able to vent feelings and express views on here, especially when you have ladies views, we are all in the same boat sort to speak!..

I hope you are doing ok at work Jo? Hopefully speak to you tomorrow when you have time to pop on?....Take care everyone...Nite xx


----------



## crystal69uk

*Forgot to mention !*
*Happy Anniversay *
*to you both Superstoked!!!*
:hug:​


----------



## jojo1972

Happy Anniversary Superstoked xxx

Well I'm off work till Friday now :happydance: Then back on earlies for a few days :growlmad: which means I have to leave for work at 5am to get there on time on these cold winter mornings.

Honest Crystal, the pains are normal. My sister whom is an older mum too, suffered them terrible. She was 41 with her last baby :happydance: I suffered them bad too.

Well ladies, I ovulated last night, the pains were terrible but we still managed to baby dance :happydance: I really don't mind if it don't work this time as I haven't got a last AF to go by for the dates. I missed the LH surge, but mine are very short and sweet anyway, to catch mine I have to test 2-3 times a day. With going back to work this is impossible to do, so I'll go with the flow. I've not stopped taking the folic acid and B6 for the LP. So time will tell if its worked or not. If no AF shows up, I'm going to test on christmas day lol.

2 days for bloods is a killer Crystal..... I hate the waits from the doctors. We have decided not to go back to the EPAC next time we catch, we will have private scans instead and book into City Hospital for antenatal care and further scans there as Queens Medical Centre is awful with all the cutbacks that have been made. Is your surgeon doing any of your scans or bloods for you?

Superstoked, have you ovulated yet? I've just got a feeling that you caught an egg last time you BD :happydance:

Have you tested again Ready? and Iamrestored, have you 'o'd yet aswell?

Well good luck ladies, I'll check in later to see you all xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'll stay on a bit as I see you are online Crystal xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi I am here JO, for some reason it still has me logged in even though I closed the browser down....strange....I keep popping in now and again though...lol..

Feeling totally tired today I feel i have ran a marathon! :wacko:


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers and legs crossed for you Jo and hope you have worked your Magic again hunny xxx If not then I am SOOOOO sure you will make it happen really soon, I just know it....xx

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## jojo1972

I'm hoping hun, but its so soon afterwards, we'll wait and see though. I'm so glad we went for medical management instead of the DnC, at least the lining of my womb isn't really thin lol and it hasn't took too long to get back to normal. I actually felt the egg pop early hours this morning and it didn't take to to long for the pains to go after that :happydance: I usually feel the 'o' pain really early but didn't this time. It started at around 7pm last night and it popped at gone 2am this morning, then the pain lasted another 2 hours after. I got it quite easy this time lol. It usually lasts for about 2-3 days in real bad pain. xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm off out for the night now ladies, finally going to see Harry Potter lol and a nice meal after at a chinese. OH is finally treating me :happydance: I must say that its the first time since losing the babies that I've felt really good. It must be all those horny hormones pmsl xxx

See you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww enjoy yourself tonight at the cinema and mmmmmmmmm enjoy your meal, chinese is my FAV...yum yum...

Re: Ovulating I am also the same as you and can feel it pop....i was like this month and just knew exactly when it came out....pleased you werent in too much pain afterwards.....yeah it is sooo soon after everything you have been through, but when your time is right it will happen again whether you are trying or not!...Next time will be different you will see!:hugs:

Enjoy your night Jo and those horny hormones are good!

I fell on the ice today as Asda refused to drive into the Estate with our shopping and we had to carry 6 boxes x 2 of shopping down the estate and into our house, we must have walked half a mile each way with the shopping....I went down with a thump and I have really hurt my back...Im not having any luck am I!....lmao..Its gotta get better soon...xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Aww babes, I hope you're ok? :hugs: xxx

Any sickness yet Crystal? and yes I'll certainly enjoy tonight, hopefully we'll have enough energy to BD again tonight:happydance: Just to make extra sure, if you know what I mean :blush: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

lol....Not a thing...if anything I feel so hungry its unreal...cant stop wanting to munch.....Its the pains more than anything...not sure what is from my excerise and fall or beanie!

Cant wait to get checked out, I will rest a bit then.....xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Super, we are glad to have you join us. :hugs:

Jojo, I hope you caught the egg. That would be great if you are preggers again.:thumbup:

Crystal, you have to be careful. You are carrying a beanie now.:flower:

Afm, the :witch: got me this morning. But I am okay because 14 days from now I will be :sex: like crazy. :haha:


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow! Great pic, Crystal. You look beautiful, darling! 

Hi JoJo! Glad you're in good spirits and ready to try again. 


I have been healing very nicely and will sart TTC in a week or so. I'm expecting AF any day now. I'm gonna try the OPK strips to time it perfectly....I hope! Well, I'm waiting to hear a BFP from someone soon! I've been reading a lot so not been on the computer a lot or I would post more. Good to know everyone is doing well, though. I do know I o'd right after surgery and I could not believe how much CF I had. The surgery seems to have restored my body back to normal. Belive it or not but I've had a problem with digestion and constipation since the TL surgery and those things have seemed to correct themselves as well. It's just confirmed the fact for me that the TL surgery is not good for women and puts the body through some unwelcome changes. I didn't have that PTLS, but it did change my body in some ways I wasn't even aware that it could. Anyways, I'll check in soon and good to know you ladies are happy and healthy!


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh yeah, Hi Ready! You started TTC yet?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Crystal, Sorry for your fall! Becareful hun xo

Ready, I can not wait to start!! Super excited!!! I am sorry the witch got you :hugs: 

Jojo, I sure hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!xox. You also asked me if I ovulated yet. I usually know when I do or can certainly feel it brewing! I do not think I have yet, have all the signs, so any time now. I would be be so happy for a bfp this December :) but "it" happened once and it was a day before my fertile period.Hmmm maybe I have myself convinced that I aint..lol I know it certainly is a possibility. I hope your feeling is right:hugs:

Jasmine, I am glad you are healing well. 

Wouldn't be amazing if everyone got a december bfp??

Thank you for the anniversary wishes!! <3 I am preparing a nice supper at home for hubby, I bought a cake today (not that I need it) to help celebrate the day. We will go out later to visit family and probably get a hot tea and sit and watch the stars as we some times do. We will probably have a late anniversary date the weekend as hubby is swamped this week with work. 

Have a good evening ladies xxx


----------



## iamrestored77

I started yesterday. Looking forward to it being over so we can get it on and popping lol


----------



## Superstoked

iamrestored I hope this is your cycle for bfp hun.xx I see there is a lot of bedding going on here in the next couple of weeks! hehe


----------



## jojo1972

Pmsl, we are all like rabbits ha ha ha. I still feel in such a good mood lol. Really enjoyed being out last night away from the dreaded TEENAGERS. Whom might I add, with this horrible weather have gone into hyper arguementative over drive lol. They are just winding us up really badly atm :growlmad:

Hope you're feeling a bit better Crystal and that the pain has lessened some? Being pregnant certainly does make us ache some babes at our age (not that we are old).

So sorry AF got you Ready, but think of all the fun we have trying again and my fave POAS yay, I love it that part :wacko: x

Iamrestored, lots of fun coming up for you too, and POAS also (I can't help myself can I lol) x

Superstoked, you're not out til AF gets you, and you well of caught that egg :happydance: Just go for it hunny and get lots of :sex: in now. Just enjoy it, you've waited long enough x

And Jasmine its so good to hear from you and that you're doing so well. I think you may of missed the part that Crystal got her :bfp: darling. We've really missed you on here. Hoping AF comes soon for you so that we are TTC altogether. x


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies,

Well this must be day 3 waking up with a haeadache. :( It just will not go away. I take something for it and it helps for a little while. But today...ugghh it hurts:(.

How are everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Jasmine, Yes I am TTC like crazy. LOL Glad you are doing well. Yes I think you missed the post that Crystal is going to have a :crib:.

Jojo, I have teenage boys and they are just as bad. I guess they don't think I was ever a teenager.:shrug:

Super, I hope your headache goes away.:hugs:

Afm, CD2 and I am excited about this cycle for whatever reason :shrug:. I believe this is going to be my cycle. :happydance: I started a journal if anyone is wants to look at it.


----------



## jojo1972

Could be a surge of hormones Super and its also a pregnancy sign too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Headache has calmed down a little, but feel sick now. Ughh so confusing with this whole ovulating stuff.. I bd'ed today, normal, no protection. I just feel like it is okay. I hope I am doing the right thing. But I just feel I am ready. We will see. :)

Jojo I am glad you are feeling happy. I am glad you had a nice night out with hubby! Fx hun.


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Headache has calmed down a little, but feel sick now. Ughh so confusing with this whole ovulating stuff.. I bd'ed today, normal, no protection. I just feel like it is okay. I hope I am doing the right thing. But I just feel I am ready. We will see. :)
> 
> Jojo I am glad you are feeling happy. I am glad you had a nice night out with hubby! Fx hun.

That is what matters is if you think you are ready.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies- i am so looking forward for home girl af to be gone so we can do our part. I know the Lord has part :). I didn't know Ready we can journal here? I sure beats writing on paper lol. How do I start one here on this site? I do write but on paper I know it would be easier typing :)

Hope you ladies are having a blessed warm day :)


----------



## jasminep0489

:happydance: I definitely missed that post!! I'm sooooo happy for you, Crystal!!!! :hugs: I'm thinking you ladies are good luck! JoJo is Miss Fertile and now Crystal is too. Well, I'm ready for my BFP soon. I am on my second day of AF and then in a week or so.....it's on!!!!! :winkwink: 


Hello to you other ladies! :flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies, just stopping by to see how everyone is doing. I am on my first tww, I am drove crazy already and I am maybe only 1 or 2dpo..lol

xx


----------



## ready4onemore

:hi: everyone,

I hope all is well. It seems to be a little quiet on here lately. I guess everyone is getting there Christmas shopping done.


----------



## jojo1972

Christmas shopping is a nightmare lol, but almost done. Really hoping to hear of some BFP's real soon xxx


----------



## iamrestored77

i am here been busy gardening :)


----------



## Superstoked

iamrestored, how have you been? How nice to garden, my father has been gardening as long as I can remember, he loves it! xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey Girls, I am back!!!!!....A little stronger and a little wiser....x

Bleeding has stopped and I feel totally normal again, as I was in very early stages it was nothing more than bad pains and heavy bleeding, I think I am over the shock now but still a little tearful....I will get there...I honestly think I did far too much when the snow was here and that fall I had didnt help either.....Thank god the snow has started to go but more expected next week!! URGG !

Thanks for all the kind messages I thank you all for your support,:hugs: sorry I have been a little absent lately but I didnt feel up to it...but I am hopefully back on track....

Glad everyone is TTC like crazy this month and I sooooooo wish one of you get a BFP before Christmas......I am keeping everything crossed....xx


----------



## iamrestored77

That is so understandable Crystal. Sorry to hear of this. Good to know that your ok and the snow is gone for a bit. Thanks for the BFP wish and fxd :)


----------



## crystal69uk

:bfp::hug:COME ON LADIES......
I FEEL A REALLY POSITIVE VIBE FOR YOU ALL......
A BFP PLEASE FOR 
SANTA COMING :hug:..........
JO JO:happydance:
READY:happydance:
JASMINE:happydance:
SUPERSTOKED:happydance:
IAMRESTORED:happydance:​ 
:hugs:I FEEL IT.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I AM SOOOOOOOOO WISHING YOU ALL 
A POSITIVE TEST 
THIS MONTH!!!!!:hugs:​


----------



## ready4onemore

Crystal, so glad to see you post. I am glad you are getting better. :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks Ready.....I am back on track...xxxxxx Waiting until January to start trying again but I am sooooo wishing to hear of a positive BFP for you all..........Everything is crossed and everyone deserves this..xxxxx Love to you all xxxx:happydance:


----------



## just1moreGod

Glad to be in the TTC...newly unfixed phase! lol:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Hmmmmmmmm January :winkwink: You never know what might happen after a few tipples over christmas pmsl:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: but after the prediction you had? Sounds like we have another mrs fertility here :happydance: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

just1moreGod said:


> Glad to be in the TTC...newly unfixed phase! lol:happydance:

ROBIN! so good to see you over here!:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Ready:hi:

I just wanted to mention that "justonemoreGod" is Robin from our Yahoo group! Thought I'd mention is as I know you're on that board, too:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Well its 6.25am uk sunday morning and I'm off to bloody work again lol, welcome and congrats on your reversal ladies, and here's to all our christmas :bfp:s, Crystal and myself maybe afterwards? we shall wait and see?:winkwink: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome newbie ladies on TTC after TRS with us!!!!! :thumbup:

Aww Jo thats rubbish getting up so early on a Sunday...:dohh:hope you havent got a long shift to work....:shrug:

Hope everyone is either busy Baby Dancing or Symptom Spotting for their BFP this month.....cant wait to hear all about it..xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Finished work now and back again for 7am tomorrow, I will be glad of the break soon lol. Are you going to use protection Crystal? Or the not trying, not preventing? xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome Robin!! I hope you find it pleasant here as I have.

Faithhope&Love, yes I am on Yahoo so is Jasmine. What is your screen name on there?

Crystal, I will be trying this month for sure.:happydance:

Jojo, what kind of work do you do. I hate working on the weekends.

Afm, I went to a Christmas party last night and had a wonderful time. Now have to finish my last assignments.


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Finished work now and back again for 7am tomorrow, I will be glad of the break soon lol. Are you going to use protection Crystal? Or the not trying, not preventing? xxx

It will be the festive break soon enough Jo.x I think I am gonna go back to work soon as I am so bored and all this TTC is taking over my life....need something else to focus on as I am used to having the high flying job and doing nothin is beginning to do my head in....x..I am just gonna baby dance for fun this month when I feel like it that it that is..lol...will keep my OPK's etc for January as I am sure my cycle will be back to normal by then???.

Glad you are trying this month Ready cant wait to hear the progress...:smug:

Good luck everyone else who is trying this month........ALL THE BEST...cant wait to hear the news....xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Ready, I'm a Care Assistant working in mental health and severe learning disabilities. It very low pay though for what we do and we have to work all year round. I'm on nights over the new year, so will be missing out quite a bit lol, but the people I work with are worth it bless them :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> Hi Ready, I'm a Care Assistant working in mental health and severe learning disabilities. It very low pay though for what we do and we have to work all year round. I'm on nights over the new year, so will be missing out quite a bit lol, but the people I work with are worth it bless them :thumbup: xxx

I always admired people that had the patience, understanding and love it takes to work with the mental health and people with learning disabilities. I am a big cry baby and would cry with every milestone and setback.:cry: So God bless you for what you do.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome Robin!! I hope you find it pleasant here as I have.
> 
> Faithhope&Love, yes I am on Yahoo so is Jasmine. What is your screen name on there?
> 
> Crystal, I will be trying this month for sure.:happydance:
> 
> Jojo, what kind of work do you do. I hate working on the weekends.
> 
> Afm, I went to a Christmas party last night and had a wonderful time. Now have to finish my last assignments.

Ready: I'm AndreaF or sometime comes up as Andrea Foster on Yahoo!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Ladies,

Quick question...last night I had a little "pink" blood on my undies (sorry if TMI)..I've NEVER had this mid-cycle and wondered...could it be implantation bleeding OR my sis said some women spot at O time. Have any of you experienced either of these occasions?

I'm confused about O time this month...according to my ticker, I was supposed to O on the 9th (one fertility calendar was saying the 7th). I did OPKs on the 6th..lt. line, 7th lt. line, 8th-10th nothing...and then we left town over the weekend and I left my OPKs at home, thinking I either missed O time or just didn't O this month. I did have what I *thought* were O pains around the 4th & 5th (didn't have any OPKs at the time) but figured it was too early..but now I wonder...:dohh: either way, we did bd around the 4th & 5th and a little before. AF is due the 23rd....thanks for any thoughts on the matter!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Quick question...last night I had a little "pink" blood on my undies (sorry if TMI)..I've NEVER had this mid-cycle and wondered...could it be implantation bleeding OR my sis said some women spot at O time.

Both of these are true. I have never experience either myself but have heard of some who have.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! Welcome Robin :)

By my calculations I am 5dpo today, give or take a day maybe? I had some sensitive teeth symptoms for the last couple of days and dry mouth but today I feel really tired and sore bb's which I usually get a week or two before af arrives, so we will see! :)

Crystal, so glad to have you back! :hugs: YAY!!

Jojo, hats off to you for the job you do! It is not easy I am sure but can be rewarding at times. xx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, sounds like alot of christmas BDing is going off now lol. Thank you on the job compliments ladies and yes its very rewarding working with the people I do. They are even coming to my wedding with my co-workers.

Hoping to hear of another BFP soon, we need something to keep us going over the holidays xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh, I hate to hear the bad news, Crystal. :flower: I was so hoping one of us would get one to stick around longer than a few weeks. It's seems like like there are quite a few on here and on some of the other groups that are having m/c's. It must be due to the older ages as m/c's seem to increase with age. I'm worried about them too as I had two m/c when I was 20. I hope you are feeling ok and getting ready to get back in the saddle again.

Nice to see some of you Yahoo ladies join us over here! :hugs:

I like the flow of a forum a little better than message boards and these ladies are definitely wonderful! 

The DH and I started trying last night. It was the first time since surgery and it was definitely way overdue....lol! I start Oing in a few days and I can't wait to start testing. I just know one of us will get that BFP soon. I just hope when we do that it sticks.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I will start :sex: tonight because I should OV early next week time to get my dance on. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, fx for your bfp this cycle hun xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

Jasmine and ready, FX LADIES!!!! xx Catch that egg!!

AFM, 7dpo today... not much happening, some CM and cramping like af wants to show her face. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I hope she stays away from you and me. LOL I am due to OV next week and I am really excited about it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Jasmine and ready, FX LADIES!!!! xx Catch that egg!!
> 
> AFM, 7dpo today... not much happening, some CM and cramping like af wants to show her face.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

:happydance:I'll be testing in 9 days unless af arrives earlier!

Not sure what I'm feeling..lol!


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:
 

> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Jasmine and ready, FX LADIES!!!! xx Catch that egg!!
> 
> AFM, 7dpo today... not much happening, some CM and cramping like af wants to show her face.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> :happydance:I'll be testing in 9 days unless af arrives earlier!
> 
> Not sure what I'm feeling..lol!Click to expand...

Is this the 1st month you started TTC? I've heard that sometimes you have to test a couple times a day to show a positive on those OPKs. Also, I think the blood would be ovulation unless you did O early and then it could have been implantation spotting. Either way it's a good sign. :winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Jasmine and ready, FX LADIES!!!! xx Catch that egg!!
> 
> AFM, 7dpo today... not much happening, some CM and cramping like af wants to show her face.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> :happydance:I'll be testing in 9 days unless af arrives earlier!
> 
> Not sure what I'm feeling..lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the 1st month you started TTC? I've heard that sometimes you have to test a couple times a day to show a positive on those OPKs. Also, I think the blood would be ovulation unless you did O early and then it could have been implantation spotting. Either way it's a good sign. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Jasmine, not sure if you're asking me or Super, but I'll answer your question and i'll bet Super will tooO:)

This is my first month of TTC. My cycles have been regular for a long time now, so I used a fertility tracker to tell me O time. I started using IC opks at what I *thought* was two days prior to O. The line was lt. pink..I tested several times a day...days 1 & 2 had lt. pink lines and then nothing..not even a hint of a line after that. I assumed maybe I o'd sooner than I thought (or maybe not at all). Then we went out of town over the weekend (left the opks at home:dohh:) Saturday evening I had a little pink spotting...not sure what is was, but BD just in case. :haha:

If af shows, I'm armed and ready with Preseed, BBT and more opks for next cycle :thumbup:

How exciting that you're now in the TTC mode:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

Faith I did not notice we are so close on dates, just a couple of days perhaps. :) I hope you get your bfp. I know what you mean about you feelings...my emotions are all over the place. xx

Jasmine this is my first cycle ttc since I had my tr in october. I was not supposed to ttc until Jan but dh and I had an accident which may have resulted in a bfp, so we just went with the flow and tried to make a baby for the rest of the days. I may have missed a couple of days from being scared..We will see!!


----------



## Superstoked

Oh and Ready, I just order that ugly witch to stay away from us all!! She better listen!!! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Yeah I started a few days early myself. I just didn't want to wait another month to start. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much....how are you all handling it? I'm excited to finally be able to conceive, but I'm scared to get to stressed out on getting that BFP.


----------



## jasminep0489

Superstoked said:


> Oh and Ready, I just order that ugly witch to stay away from us all!! She better listen!!! :hugs:

Tell her, Super!!!! SHE"S NOT WELCOME HERE!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks super. I need her to stay away for me for the next 9 months. LOL

Jasmine, I am trying not to stress but when time is not on your side it is kind of hard. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Jasmine, I am handeling it well..I think..lol I too do not have my hopes up. It will always play in the back of my head. But until I see that bfp...I am symptom spotting and I have read about so many ladies in other threads, they are convinced they are preggers but end up being nothing. I do not want to be that way, but it is hard. The thought of having another chance to get pregnant is wonderful! Do not stress over it, my doctor said the more I worry about it , the harder it will to get that positive test.

Ready, silly girl, you are a young chicken yet my dear!! xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Faith I did not notice we are so close on dates, just a couple of days perhaps. :) I hope you get your bfp. I know what you mean about you feelings...my emotions are all over the place. xx
> 
> Jasmine this is my first cycle ttc since I had my tr in october. I was not supposed to ttc until Jan but dh and I had an accident which may have resulted in a bfp, so we just went with the flow and tried to make a baby for the rest of the days. I may have missed a couple of days from being scared..We will see!!

Super: We are close in our cycle:happydance: Perhaps we will both get BFPs for Christmas! Although, I've told dh that I will likely faint:loopy: if two lines show up on the test. I've gotten into my mind that it takes a long time. I think I've been reading message boards for too long. Ultimately, despite my best efforts, I still believe that God chooses the timing, so I will trust him.:thumbup:

As for symptoms right now, I have sore bbs which is completely in sync with af. I ALWAYS have sore bbs starting 10 days before she arrives. I've also had some twinges every now and then...but who knows! Perhaps I've had these every month but never paid attention to them. With my last 3 babies, I always found out I was expecting when the morning nausea started..so didn't usually realize I was PG until about 6 weeks. (My cycles were messed up during those days so i never new when to expect af) 

It all seems brand new again...it's been 9 years for me! I noticed in one of your posts that you mention it's been 11 years for you. I do hope it doesn't take any of us too long:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, lots of BD going on here and loads of posts........great stuff, took me an hour to catch up with you all?

When is everyone testing? who many DPO is everyone? I am keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies xxxx

I will pop in again tomorrow to check on you all............xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies, lots of BD going on here and loads of posts........great stuff, took me an hour to catch up with you all?
> 
> When is everyone testing? who many DPO is everyone? I am keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies xxxx
> 
> I will pop in again tomorrow to check on you all............xxx

Good to see you posting. I am actually waiting to OV. I hope to test right after the new year.


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ya Crystal! I hope to catch that egg sometime in the next week. I'm on cycle day 9.

Did anyone see an increase in their CF after their TR surgery? I seem to have so much more than I did before. Last cycle after surgery and this cycle as well. I love it!


----------



## Superstoked

Hi crystal!! Nice to see you around.xx We miss you here.

Jasmine, yeah, I do not have much as far as symptoms either. Sore bb's which I always get before af, peeing a little more but nothing to worry about, Today I feel some twinges..like little pinches going on in my belly, my lower belly, I sometimes think it could be so low almost in ovaries or cervix..odd..I hope this is you time hun..It woul be amazing!! fx girl..xx

Ready, are you all ready for the bd'ing marathon?? hehe


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Ready, are you all ready for the bd'ing marathon?? hehe

Yes, but is he ready for me?:haha:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

How are you all?

Catch that egg ready!! xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi everyone, :flower:

Super, how you feeling? dont count yourself out yet hunny I really hope you get a holiday from AF! Still early days for you.:dust:

Ready, you busy dancing girl? Hope you catch that egg soon :hugs:if you havent already that is? Hows the SMEP going?

Jasmine, loads of activity for you too, hope you are all recovered from your surgery.x

JoJo, how you doing babes?.........x Havent heard from you for a while...xxx Hope everything is going good......xxx

Lets hope we get news of a :bfp: for Christmas/2011.........surely one of you girls will get it!!!! HAVE FAITH xx


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, lots of BD going on here and loads of posts........great stuff, took me an hour to catch up with you all?
> 
> When is everyone testing? who many DPO is everyone? I am keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies xxxx
> 
> I will pop in again tomorrow to check on you all............xxx
> 
> Good to see you posting. I am actually waiting to OV. I hope to test right after the new year.Click to expand...

LOTS OF :sex::dust::dust:


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry I haven't had a chance to get on here much lately, I'm so snowed under with work and christmas. Hope everyone is doing really well and enjoying all the :sex: I know I am when I get the chance xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Crystal the SMEP is going great. I have faith that this month is it.

Jojo, I hope you enjoy your holidays.

Super, I doing great. How are you?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I am 10dpo today, I tested this morning and bfn. I have been having af like cramps for a few days now and I usually do not get them that far ahead of af, for the last couple of hours I have been feeling needle like pinches in my lower belly and my face is hot and flushed. I will test again in the morning. I will keep you ladies updated.!

For the ladies that are bd'ing this week! Good luck my friends!! xx baby dust!


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I am 10dpo today, I tested this morning and bfn. I have been having af like cramps for a few days now and I usually do not get them that far ahead of af, for the last couple of hours I have been feeling needle like pinches in my lower belly and my face is hot and flushed. I will test again in the morning. I will keep you ladies updated.!
> 
> For the ladies that are bd'ing this week! Good luck my friends!! xx baby dust!

 
10DPO is still early Super, here is the link to read about testing DPO etc, if you havent already found it that is.:- https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_dpo.php?dpo=10

Pinching feelings sound good, but to be honest I think as we have had surgery all things are still knitting together post op.......but I really hope this month will be positive for you...........You have our best wishes and I wish you all the luck in the world.........xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Thanks crystal, I have not seen that website before..thanks! 

Today is 11dpo and bfn, I am certian I am out. But I am okay with that, this was not my only chance, so it`s all good! :)


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, still don't count yourself out yet super, it can still turn positive. Well I'm all ready for christmas now, and I don't get any holidays Ready. I have to work all year round and they have given me nights over christmas and new year lol. Oh the joy of trying to stay awake and not being able to have a drink over christmas.

Hope everyone is ok? And looking forward to christmas BFPs xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Super, don't count yourself out yet.

Jojo, sorry you have to work on the holidays

Crystal, when are you going to try again?

Jasmine, I hope all is well.

Afm, I am still dancing each night. LOL


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, 
I have been reading this thread all afternoon, I have been having about in other thread and come across this one this afternoon.. Some of you may know me from the pther thread..
But a bit of background from me..
Was sterilised in 2005 and had it reversed 8th of nov this year...
I am meant to be waiting until Jan before we can try but I "feel ready" So we have have started to try..... 
I am on CD 8 today, and should be ovulation sometime around day 12 and day 16.. 

All exciting times..


----------



## Superstoked

Thanks for being my positive side ladies!! xx

Ready , catch that egg!! :hugs:

Coffee, sending lots of baby dust your way xx

xx ladies


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Coffee, Really glad you have joined us :flower:
Brilliant news you are TTC.... its a GREAT feeling isnt it!!!:happydance:Just knowing you can make a baby again makes all the difference..and our Bridges are fixed at last..lol.x

Jo - what a shame you have no time off over xmas but in your line of work your patients need you 265 days a year and 24/7 and they couldnt live from day to day without you.......so are doing a Fantastic job hunny.....Im sure there are better things in store for you apart from the vodka..pmsl..If you know what I meanxxx

Super - Have faith chica, if you are out this month then you have next month to look forward to and dont stress as much, your time will come you know this yourself deep down.....Your BFP will be here before you know it.....Did you private message me your predicition......would love to read it...:flower: Please xx

Ready - I guess I am in this month but not deliberately just BD at the right time but I havent been trying so hard and what will be with be......I have started temping and had a + OPK so I will just see what happens and not get obsessed this month for a BFP.....Glad your getting plenty of BD-ing...and I really hope SMEP works for you, I know you said in an earlier post you felt positive about a BFP over the Christmas time so I really hope this is your time........

Jasmine, hope the dancing is in full swing too, alot of us seem to running on similar cycles which is good .....so when this thread is a little absent of comments, we all know why? :sex:....lol

Sorry if I have missed anyone out ..............xxI am off to have a nice relaxing :shower:and prey the snow stays off as I need to do some more shopping tomorrow...xxx Take care everyone...Speak soon.....x


----------



## jasminep0489

Hello my lovely TR ladies! :hugs: I took an OPK again this morning and I finally got that second dark line. I kind of knew I was about to O, but it's nice to see it confirmed. The DH said he would go back to sleep this morning and not want to go to work if we did the BD and I said tuff stuff....get over here and do what you do best! :winkwink:

JoJo- Sorry you're so busy at work. For some the holidays is just a big blur that you look back on and say "Did I even get to enjoy it?"

Crystal- Hey darlin'! Glad to see you're back in the saddle again and doing well.

Ready- I just read about that SMEP and it seems to be the way go. I'm doing it from now on. 

Coffee- Nice to see you posting here with us. I just had my surgery at the end of last month and am already BDing. Some docs give you 2 months while others like mine and some of the other ladies on here, only 1 month to wait. I think as long as your feeling up to it....go for it. Do you still drink coffee? I'm struggling with my decision to keep drinking my few cups a day as I know they say to stop, but I love my coffee in the morning and it's my only vice. Are you still drinking? I know when I do get PG I will quit or go to decaf, but I can't seem to put it down in the morning now.

Super- Hopin' you get that BFP in the next few days....Keep the hope up!
Well, for you others I hope you're having a wonderful week.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, I am just back from my 6 weeks post op check up.. My doctor was really pleased with me and he has given us the go ahead to start trying.. So please about this... Cant wait to start having lots of sex and be on the road to a bfp....

Thank you for all your welcomes to the thread, it will be so nice to do this journey with all you lovely ladies....

xx


----------



## Coffee Lover

jasminep0489 said:


> Coffee- Nice to see you posting here with us. I just had my surgery at the end of last month and am already BDing. Some docs give you 2 months while others like mine and some of the other ladies on here, only 1 month to wait. I think as long as your feeling up to it....go for it. Do you still drink coffee? I'm struggling with my decision to keep drinking my few cups a day as I know they say to stop, but I love my coffee in the morning and it's my only vice. Are you still drinking? I know when I do get PG I will quit or go to decaf, but I can't seem to put it down in the morning now.
> 
> .

Hiya, 
My Dr said 12 weeks to begin with but because he was so happy with my progress he said we could start now.. :) 6 weeks post op....
I was a big coffee fan, about 15 normal cups a day.. but since the operation i have cut it down to 1 normal coffee and 6 or 7 decaf coffee.. which the Dr has said its fine for decaf.... it was hard going from normal coffee to decaf but its worth it in the end..

xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

.[/QUOTE]

Hiya, 
My Dr said 12 weeks to begin with but because he was so happy with my progress he said we could start now.. :) 6 weeks post op....
I was a big coffee fan, about 15 normal cups a day.. but since the operation i have cut it down to 1 normal coffee and 6 or 7 decaf coffee.. which the Dr has said its fine for decaf.... it was hard going from normal coffee to decaf but its worth it in the end..

xx[/QUOTE]

Coffee: I'm a coffee lover, too! (Not 15 cups though:haha:) I switched to decaf for several reasons...I struggle with anemia and read that caffeine prevents the absorption of the iron that i need! I've also read that caffeine can cause early miscarriage:nope: don't want that! Lastly, I also realized this was a HUGE contributor to my PMS! Anyway, most decaf is decaffeinated using harmful chemicals. I did find a company that uses the swiss water decaf method..NO chemicals! Their decaf is excellent! I'm waiting for two more bags to arrive:happydance: In case you're interested, their website is www.nectaroflife.com 

Congrats of the go-ahead for TTC:thumbup: I hope it's a short journey for you!


----------



## Coffee Lover

FaithHopeLove said:


> .

Hiya, 
My Dr said 12 weeks to begin with but because he was so happy with my progress he said we could start now.. :) 6 weeks post op....
I was a big coffee fan, about 15 normal cups a day.. but since the operation i have cut it down to 1 normal coffee and 6 or 7 decaf coffee.. which the Dr has said its fine for decaf.... it was hard going from normal coffee to decaf but its worth it in the end..

xx[/QUOTE]

Coffee: I'm a coffee lover, too! (Not 15 cups though:haha:) I switched to decaf for several reasons...I struggle with anemia and read that caffeine prevents the absorption of the iron that i need! I've also read that caffeine can cause early miscarriage:nope: don't want that! Lastly, I also realized this was a HUGE contributor to my PMS! Anyway, most decaf is decaffeinated using harmful chemicals. I did find a company that uses the swiss water decaf method..NO chemicals! Their decaf is excellent! I'm waiting for two more bags to arrive:happydance: In case you're interested, their website is www.nectaroflife.com 

Congrats of the go-ahead for TTC:thumbup: I hope it's a short journey for you![/QUOTE]

Hiya, thank you for that info.. thats pretty bad isnt it!!!!!!
I was looking on that website, and see thats its Organic, Fair Trade coffee, I know tesco do a Organic fair trade one ... do you think that would be safe... 

Guess i better get my thinking cap on and think of some other drinks to drink... 

xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey ladies.

You know what I didnt even know that about Coffee????...I dont drink much anyway but you have told some interesting facts girls....I will bear that in mind and start buying decaff for when I do drink it......

Regarding recovery time from TRS...I think every Dr is different and every women is different, but I think I have mentioned in previous posts, as long as you are healed and feel ready to try then WHY NOT, thats what we paid for ?...right?....My Dr told me, he was creating a window of opportunity and to try as soon as possible as scarring MAY occur on the tubes after surgery, but again may not!...but like I have said every Dr is different for their views etc...............If you feel ready GO FOR IT! xxxx

I am getting so excited to hear your ladies posts and see how everyone gets on...........I hope everyone is having GREAT FUN Trying!!!! BRING ON THE BFP's :happydance::happydance::baby::baby::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I know I OV yesterday my temp went up this morning. But I am going to get another dance in tonight. :haha:


----------



## jasminep0489

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know I OV yesterday my temp went up this morning. But I am going to get another dance in tonight. :haha:

What cycle day are you on, Ready? I had a positive OPK yesterday and I know I have either O'd or am about to. They say 12-36 hours after the positive. I was wondering if we BD a few times a day if that'll lower his sperm count? I'm off to do some research and find out. I read somewhere that sperm can live up to 5 days, but that's only in the right environment and if you don't have fertile CM then it's 2 hours tops. I have fertile CM, but I'm still worried about the lil' guys surviving.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hiya, thank you for that info.. thats pretty bad isnt it!!!!!!
I was looking on that website, and see thats its Organic, Fair Trade coffee, I know tesco do a Organic fair trade one ... do you think that would be safe... 

Guess i better get my thinking cap on and think of some other drinks to drink... 

xx[/QUOTE]

I think the main thing is to make sure your decaf went through the swiss water process rather than standard chemical decaf process. You might google it..lol!

You're probably right...finding some other drinks you like as well. Tazo makes a really good Green Ginger tea and I also like the peppermint teas as well. It's hard to replace coffee:coffee:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know I OV yesterday my temp went up this morning. But I am going to get another dance in tonight. :haha:

Ooooh, I hope you catch the egg this month Ready!:thumbup:

afm, just seeing some spotting today and mild cramping. This is HIGHLY unusual as af is very regular and I'm not due for another 2 days. Anyway, the sooner she comes the sooner we can get down to business again:happydance: should be a fun, fun, fun New Years!

I'm actually excited to see her coming:dohh: a little nuts huh? Now, come next month, after we've followed SMEP, preseed, BBT & opks, she will no longer be welcome.

Hope everyone is staying cozy and warm!

Super, how are you feeling today??


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know I OV yesterday my temp went up this morning. But I am going to get another dance in tonight. :haha:
> 
> What cycle day are you on, Ready? I had a positive OPK yesterday and I know I have either O'd or am about to. They say 12-36 hours after the positive. I was wondering if we BD a few times a day if that'll lower his sperm count? I'm off to do some research and find out. I read somewhere that sperm can live up to 5 days, but that's only in the right environment and if you don't have fertile CM then it's 2 hours tops. I have fertile CM, but I'm still worried about the lil' guys surviving.Click to expand...

I am on CD15 today. I hope I have the right envorinment for them to live and catch the egg.


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed for everyone - cant wait to hear your news...:bfp: for 2011 :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Just posted on the other TR thread...but thought I would update here, too. 

Af snuck up 2 days early:wacko:

On to New Years! It' down to business now:haha: I'm getting my little lab set-up for Jan. :smug:

I hope everyone is doing well today!:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Sorry faith, but you have the right attiude. I am going to order some things just in case.


----------



## Superstoked

:hugs: Sorry faith, but I LOVE how you're ready for the next cycle! 

Ready I sure hope you caught that egg!!:hugs: It would be great to have a new year bfp!

Jasmine, you too!! get that egg, you and ready are pretty close on dates. You both very well could be bump buddies! How exciting! :)

Crystal, how are you doing? 

afm, 13dpo today , I feel crampy , sleepy, sore bb's, and my nipples are very sensitive :blush: Certian way I move and I get shooting/prickly pain. I feel it more on my left than my right. 

If I were to guess I would say af is on her way the only thing that is not a usual af symptom to me is the whole nipple thing. Hubby says my body is still adjusting to the new me. Maybe so..hmm Thursday I will test if af has not arrived.

Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Morning! I am new here and just beginning this journey.

I am 35 years old and have 3 children from a previous marriage; a 12 year old daughter and 8 year old twins. I had a tubal ligation in July of 2004. The method of sterilization was Falope Rings.

I remarried in September of 2009 to a wonderful man who has no children of his own. We would very much like to have a child together and decided to undergo a tubal reversal on October 15, 2010.

Before surgery, I was tested to make sure my hormone levels were normal and that I was still ovulating. My cycles were always regular, so my physician said there was no reason to think that I wasn't ovulating. The tests came back normal and I was indeed still ovulating.

My doctor said that everything went well with surgery. Immediately after surgery an HSG was performed and it showed that both tubes were clear and open. I have 5cm of tube after surgery on the left and 6cm on the right.

My doctor told my husband and I to waste no time TTC and to use an ovulation test kit to get familiar with my cycles. I have been doing exactly as I was told ever since.

I had my first positive ovulation test on 11/4 (cycle #1). The first cycle after TR was very painful and bizarre....I think it was just too early as I was healing from surgery.

I had the second positive ovulation test on 11/30 (cycle #2), and now I am on to cycle #3. My second cycle was almost "normal". Before I had the reversal, I had horrible cramps, headaches, bloating, exhaustion, etc., sometimes 10 - 14 days before AF. This past cycle was a BREEZE! I still had cramps, but this time only a few days before AF and they were mild, which was WONDERFUL. I think I will be ovulating about the 30th or the 1st and I am pulling out all the stops this time. I started taking Mucinex today, I purchased Pre-Seed, I will begin ovulation testing on Christmas Day (cycle day #9), and I also bought a BBT thermometer and am charting this month only to see if there is a spike in temperature after positive ovulation test kit. From what I understand, the ovulation test kit tells when the LH surge is, but that does not guarantee that ovulation will actually occur and one way to see if ovulation is occurring is to chart temps as well.

So...we'll see what happens. I am crossing my fingers that we are pregnant soon.

My doctor said that if I am not pregnant by April or May of next year, that we will do another HSG to make sure the tubes are still open and we'll go from there.

I am so happy to have found a board with stories of other ladies who have had a tubal reversal and are TTC! I am looking forward to hearing more from you all and sharing my story (and hopefully success) with you all as well!

Here's to a hopeful New Year blessed with bundles of joy for us all!


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Sagapo, Glad you are joining us in your TTc journey!

Fantastic news you are O-ing and OPK's are brilliant for detecting your LH surge.....I couldnt live without them as I have O'd early on a few occasions now!.........Best of luck in your journey.........hopefully we will be hearing the sound of BFP's soon..........

Super I posted on your journal...........Looks Fab!!!! A LINE IS A LINE!!!!!

Hope everyone is in good spirits............xxxx ITS NEARLY CHRISTMAS>>>lol....

Bring on the 2011 BFP please SANTA...xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies...15dpo tested, a very faint positive....I bought some more tests and tested again a few hours later..Line did not get darker but is still there...Hubby was not convinced as the lines were so faint..he wanted to take a test too to show me he can get a line too!!! LOL Well I will let you judge..a real bfp or?

The 1st one was taken early afternoon, lighting was different.. the others were taken just a little while ago..evening.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0624.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_06521.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_063922222.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4onemore

:happydance::happydance: Yay super!! :happydance::happydance: Are you going to test in the am? If so post pics. I am so glad for you. You got a :bfp: I am so happy.


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you Ready, I am in shock, so much I feel sick. It does not feel real....I will test again tomorrow and post the pic for sure!! Fingers crossed that it all works out well.

Ready, I hope your next!!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww That looks really good Super....its 3.39 am here in the UK and I just cant sleep at all...............I had to pop on to see how you were doing.....

ITS LOOKING SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD FOR YOU.............:happydance::hugs:Santa looks like he will be bringing you alot of joy this Christmas.xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

crystal69uk said:


> Awww That looks really good Super....its 3.39 am here in the UK and I just cant sleep at all...............I had to pop on to see how you were doing.....
> 
> ITS LOOKING SOOOOOOOOOO GOOD FOR YOU.............:happydance::hugs:Santa looks like he will be bringing you alot of joy this Christmas.xxxx

Wow, your up late! Anything keeping you awake? 

Everyone tells me it looks good and I know it does, but I am so nervous that I will get nothing everytime I test!:blush: I am thinking maybe I was not as many dpo as I thought? I never took any opk's to check ovulation as they were late in the mail and I did not temp. So I was only going by an ovulation calendar.

I will keep everyone updated when I test again tomorrow! :hugs:

Fx for the tww ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I didn't even have to enlarge those pics, and believe me those are 100% positive. Congrats super xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Like I said on your blog.....that's a BFP! Even if it is so light in color, it's there. It's not like an OPK where it has to be the same color as the control line. Tell your husband any line no matter the color is positive. Is he just in shock that you conceived so soon? :)

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS, to all my TR friends!


----------



## Superstoked

Jasmine.. I think it is the shock. He said to me today, but babe it can't happen that quick! LOL 
I am still in shock of it all...Will update you all!!

fx for new year bfp's!!!

xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES! I hope your day is grand!:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Just popped on to say Hello and I hope everyone has and is having a great time....Oh this is lovely chilling out...I have my 19 year old son back for Christmas so enjoying every minute.xxx I will pop in tomorrow and see how everyone is getting on?.......xxx

Take care xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

I wanted to post a pic of my test this morning..lines are getting darker!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0657test.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_066111test1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Superstoked

Hiya crystal :) thanks for stopping in to check on us! How are you?

Anyone symptom spotting?? Come on tww ladies!!! FX!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hiya ladies,

Super, as I said before I am super excited for you. I am praying for a sticky bean. 

Crystal, How are you? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## jojo1972

AF got me yesterday, and I now have a date to go from :happydance: Hope you all had a brill christmas, and those lines are looking great Super xxx


----------



## Coffee Lover

Good Evening all..

Wow, Superstoked, Congrats on your BFP.. xxxx

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok..

We this is my first month TTC and we have done our best.. 
Fingers crossed for our bfp...

xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Those lines look GREAT super! Getting darker which is a brilliant sign.......WHOOOOPPPPEEEEEE!

I bet you are buzzing! Take Care hunny.


Ready, hope you have caught that egg this month....Hope you are keeping well.

JoJo....will be our time soon.........xxx:happydance:

Coffee, good luck for this month...........Fingers crossed that 2011 will be full of our BFP's stay positive.........xxx If Super is anything to go off you might get your BFP sooner than you thought..lol.xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies

Jojo sorry af arrived :( FX for a new year's bfp xx

Ready, I sure hope you caught that egg!!

Coffee, you too!! 

And crystal, you are right! lol It is possible to get that bfp at any time!! lol 

So unexpected!! I deff thought I was out, with the pimple out break, the cramping, sore boobs and the bfn at 12dpo. When I seen that faint line, I was shocked! 

FX for the tww ladies!! xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Gone a little quiet on here lately, how is everyone doing?

Expecting AF by Friday, getting on and off cramps all of this month but I think this is the norm for me.......Fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW and I really hope we hear of more BFP's, I am sure 2011 will bring BFP's for all of us.........Keep positive......xxxxx

Super brilliant news about your tests getting darker, I hope you can get in to see your Dr soon just to put your mind at rest......What a great start for you for 2011, you bring hope to us all hunny..xxx

Hope everyone else is keeping busy either POAS or BD-ing, or both...lol.....I will check in later to see how everyone is getting on!.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am in the 2ww wait and I seriouly need to find a hobby and/or a good :book:. I am driving myself batty. I am trying not to symptom spot but it is so doggone hard. Help me!!


----------



## Superstoked

Crystal, thank you so much. You ladies are the best. My doc is in for one day tomorrow, so I hope I can get in tomorrow, I am sure she will tell me to come in. I hope af stays away doll. xx

Ready, it is so very hard not to symptom spot!!! It was almost impossible for me. FX for new year bfp's. 

I have a feeling there will be a few bfp's coming soon!! :)

I am ordering AF to stay away from you all!! 

How are you feeling coffee, Jasmine, Jojo? :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am in the 2ww wait and I seriouly need to find a hobby and/or a good :book:. I am driving myself batty. I am trying not to symptom spot but it is so doggone hard. Help me!!

I know exactly what you mean Ready. TTC is all we think about and it is soooo hard....try and stay positive and I know it is really hard to think about anything else.......I am with you all the way on this one...........Try not to stress about it as this will do you no good.....You will get there.....you will see, try and get into a good book..............My secret hobby is making reborn babies, so I will post a few pictures......so I see babies every day and my daughter loves playing with them......If I am not making my own baby I shall make pretend ones.........I only make them for children though and I am not into getting prams and taking them out like I have seen on a recent TV programme........lol...It is only to pass the time and I do enjoy making them.......xx Your time will come ready, symptom spot all you like,,,,,its good to release it and thats what we are all here for........Hang in there girl........x
 



Attached Files:







reborn 1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









reborn 2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Crystal, thank you so much. You ladies are the best. My doc is in for one day tomorrow, so I hope I can get in tomorrow, I am sure she will tell me to come in. I hope af stays away doll. xx
> 
> Ready, it is so very hard not to symptom spot!!! It was almost impossible for me. FX for new year bfp's.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be a few bfp's coming soon!! :)
> 
> I am ordering AF to stay away from you all!!
> 
> How are you feeling coffee, Jasmine, Jojo? :hugs:

Thanks Super.................Its good you are hanging in there and giving us all hope..........I am so excited for you......It is brilliant news and I am over the moon for you.......xxxx Cant wait to see things progress and if you can share that with us, that would be perfect.......x

It is so hard not to symptom spot, I do it every day, and if we didnt then we wouldnt be women would we?.....hoping and praying we are or are going to be pregnant soon.........TTC is a long hard wait, so if it doesnt happen this month then we will have to try again next month.......I think we all may have fallen into a trap of thinking, now that we are fixed we will fall pregnant straight away......you body will know when its time, and I am sure we will all be blessed with a miracle soon.......xxxx Keep going everyone, we WILL get there.xxxxxxxxx I know we may shed quite a few tears in our journey but nothing can keep us away from our goal........and I know we ALL want it bad enough to get it!!! xx


----------



## jasminep0489

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am in the 2ww wait and I seriouly need to find a hobby and/or a good :book:. I am driving myself batty. I am trying not to symptom spot but it is so doggone hard. Help me!!

LOL!!! I'm beginning to find that out myself. :wacko:

Hope everyone is having a great holiday. 

Great to see the lines getting darker, Super.

Oh and Crystal, those dolls are just amazing....and you make them? WOW!


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Crystal. It is a very hard journey. Your dolls are amazing.

Jamine, how are you? Are you in 2ww too?

Super, how are you feeling?


----------



## crystal69uk

I am praying for you Super.xxxxxx I really hope everything is ok hunny.


----------



## Superstoked

Well I am back from the hospital. Not so good news My spotting stopped very quickly and it was barely anything with no cramping. When the doctor from emerg came to see me he said my beta levels were that low that I was either JUST pregnant, like very early or miscarriage.

He said he was going to check my cervix and if my cervix is open then it is pretty much over. My cervix was closed. My levels were 173...: He did not seem convincing at all, he never smiled , nothing.

So hubby was saying maybe that is why we took so long to get a line on the tests? And that maybe we are not that far along. But I am excpecting the worse. When I got home I was spotting pink...when I wipe I do not know if the vaginal exam may have done it or....

I have to go back on Friday morning to get levels checked again.


----------



## jojo1972

Don't give up hope yet Super....... You might of ovulated late and only just caught pregnant and that is why the test showed up late like you said and the bleeding could ib with baby burrowing deeper into your womb. HCG doubles every 48-72 hours...... FX crossed for you and sending you lots and lots of baby dust for a sticky bean :dust::dust::dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Dont give up yet Super, like Jo has said maybe your beanie is burrowing deeper into your lining and that has caused the spotting, if your cramping isnt bad and you have stopped bleeding that is a good sign.......Try to stay positive we are all behind you wishing you all the luck in the world and we pray this beanie sticks for you..............FX for Friday hunny xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jasminep0489

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks Crystal. It is a very hard journey. Your dolls are amazing.
> 
> Jamine, how are you? Are you in 2ww too?
> 
> Super, how are you feeling?

Yes, I'm 10 DPO today. I'm just going to wait to see if AF is late before I test. I can't be spending all that money on tests that will only tell me it's a BFN. I figure if I'm late then that's a good enough reason to buy one. I had a few symptoms, but I think it's just me noticing more about my body now. Are you gonna test soon?

Super.....awww, honey. I really and truly hope and pray that you have one that sticks. We've had too many M/Cs around here. The thing is though we are all older so we might see many more M/C than women in their 20's. I just hope this isn't one of them and that you get your lil' bean to stay. I'll keep you and yours in my prayers. :hugs:

Good day, ladies!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Super, I hope you are feeling better today. Still praying for you sweetie.

Jasmine, I trying to hold out until 12DPO.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am in the 2ww wait and I seriouly need to find a hobby and/or a good :book:. I am driving myself batty. I am trying not to symptom spot but it is so doggone hard. Help me!!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean Ready. TTC is all we think about and it is soooo hard....try and stay positive and I know it is really hard to think about anything else.......I am with you all the way on this one...........Try not to stress about it as this will do you no good.....You will get there.....you will see, try and get into a good book..............My secret hobby is making reborn babies, so I will post a few pictures......so I see babies every day and my daughter loves playing with them......If I am not making my own baby I shall make pretend ones.........I only make them for children though and I am not into getting prams and taking them out like I have seen on a recent TV programme........lol...It is only to pass the time and I do enjoy making them.......xx Your time will come ready, symptom spot all you like,,,,,its good to release it and thats what we are all here for........Hang in there girl........xClick to expand...

 Crystal, those baby dolls are AMAZING! They look so real! Do you sculpt them?:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Faith,

I buy the body parts and put them in the oven to shape and mould them, I then paint them layer by layer with genesis paints, root the hair, eyelashes and then fill them with baby fat, the whole process takes me about 3 weeks to complete one baby, alot of love and attention goes into making one, just like the real thing..lol...I have done a little boy recently I will see whether I can post some pictures soon.....It keeps me busy in my spare time and its something I love doing as my little girl was over the moon when I made the one I posted pictures of.... for her for Christmas present last year.......


----------



## jojo1972

They really are beautiful Crystal xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Faith,
> 
> I buy the body parts and put them in the oven to shape and mould them, I then paint them layer by layer with genesis paints, root the hair, eyelashes and then fill them with baby fat, the whole process takes me about 3 weeks to complete one baby, alot of love and attention goes into making one, just like the real thing..lol...I have done a little boy recently I will see whether I can post some pictures soon.....It keeps me busy in my spare time and its something I love doing as my little girl was over the moon when I made the one I posted pictures of.... for her for Christmas present last year.......

You are incredibly gifted! :flower: You should sell them! :happydance: Excellent job!
I'll have to show the photos to my dh. He's a bronze sculptor and will truly appreciate your artistic skill!


----------



## Superstoked

I went to the hospital this morning to get my bloods taken again. My doctor is closed today, so I explained how important it was to me to have the results today. So I waited in the waiting room for about 3 or more hours and the doctor said my levels went up to 243. It has not doubled and he never said anything about them not being doubled. He said my levels are going up and that would lead him to believe that it is a viable pregnancy and congratulated me. When I get my scan on Tuesday it will say more. Where it is located and stuff. It was not a full 48 hours between testing so I am guessing that I probably would have gotten a few higher numbers if I had a little more time.

So I feel a little better and stress level has decreased a little. Tuesday can't come fast enough!


----------



## jasminep0489

That's wonderful news. Just keep positive....stress isn't good for you or that lil' one right now. I know you know this already but sometimes its good to be reminded. What will be will be. It's in God's hands. It's a great sign that your #'s are increasing. HAve a good New Year's Eve, Super....I'm still praying for you, darlin'.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> I went to the hospital this morning to get my bloods taken again. My doctor is closed today, so I explained how important it was to me to have the results today. So I waited in the waiting room for about 3 or more hours and the doctor said my levels went up to 243. It has not doubled and he never said anything about them not being doubled. He said my levels are going up and that would lead him to believe that it is a viable pregnancy and congratulated me. When I get my scan on Tuesday it will say more. Where it is located and stuff. It was not a full 48 hours between testing so I am guessing that I probably would have gotten a few higher numbers if I had a little more time.
> 
> So I feel a little better and stress level has decreased a little. Tuesday can't come fast enough!

Super, sounds encouraging:thumbup: Enjoy New Year's eve with dh and try as best you can to relax:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Thats Great news Super! I will keep everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday. :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

2011 is here and I am really hoping that all us TR girls will get their BFP's in the coming months, This is now my 4th month TTC after surgey and I am trying Clomid again this month to try and help my journey. I am also using Pre Seed this month as Clomid does cause hostile CM but improves egg quality and progesterone levels, so fingers crossed something happens this month. I just pray I dont get another large Corpus Luteum again after my last try on Clomid..........x AF came full flow on New Years Eve, so I am on CD 3 today, day 2 of Clomid.

Hope everyone is ok , heres wishing lots of :dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good luck with the clomid Crystal. I tested yesterday and got an BFN. :cry: So AF is due Tuesday so I am just awaiting her arrival. Happy New Year ladies.


----------



## crystal69uk

Ready, Aww I am sorry for your BFN!! I am sure you will be more successful this month........Its not nice when you know AF is on her way and just wish she would hurry up to get it over and done with..........xxx

Here is hoping this thread will bring us some good news and good luck in the coming months......xx Everyone who has gone through TRS deserves to get another baby.......I am sure it will happen for all of us soon xxxx Chin up :hugs:.............Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:for this month xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies I re-tested today and got a :bfp:. Update is in my journal. Thanks ladies you ladies rock with the encouragement.


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck and congrats Ready xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

WOW Ready what a turn around!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, Congrats on all the recent BFP H&H 9 months. I know I have been mia for a long minute. I know long have my old acct iamrestored. 

Hey Ready- send me a message


----------



## jasminep0489

Already congradulated you in your journal, but I'll say it again here.....CONGRATS on the BFP's!!! 

AFM- I tested a few days ago with an OPK(that's all I have around) and didn't see anything. I know it was probably silly to even waste one, but they say that you can get a positive OPK if you're preggers. Anyways, I am due for AF today and if she doesn't show up I'll test on real HPT, but I don't feel like I am preggers and should see the witch anytime now. If I do, I'm going to go set me up a lil' lab like Faith (Robin C, right?) and get busy next month.

Super, honey I hope you are doing ok. I read the update and just hang in there. It's rough not knowing what's going on. I had 2 m/c before I had my 2 healthy babies. One was a b/o and the other I lost very early. it totally sucks, but do know God has a plan and it may be meant for you to bring a different lil' one into the world. What I mean is....I would not have had my two beautiful children now, if I had carried one of the others to term. I thank God I have my beautiful babies and I know now why God took those others from me. I wish you peace in your heart for what you have to face. We are here for you always! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Got faint BFP Dec 31 with internet hpt. Jan 1, 2011 12AM got two pretty line with First Response. I woke dh up showed him the test saying "we are pregnant" Happy New Year's!! With my other pregnancies I never said anything till it was confirmed by Dr and/or u/s. I will keep u ladies posted of Dr apptment. I am shocked

Congrats Ready hon ;)

Super- praying all is well


----------



## jasminep0489

I wanted to show off my daughter's artistic skills. My avatar is her latest drawing. And yes everyone, she did draw it herself. She's so good it's hard to believe a 13 year old girl can draw that well. I'm so proud of her! :winkwink:

Oh and CONGRATS, FLoppy! ALl these BFPs! I'm excited!


----------



## crystal69uk

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFP'S LADIES, YOU BRING SOME HOPE AND JOY TO THIS THREAD!!!!

Jasmine your Daughter has amazing talent!


----------



## jasminep0489

Thanks, Crystal! You do as well, making those dolls. SHe definitely gets some of her talent from her father though he's not as good as she is. Now me....I can't even draw stick people right. :haha:


----------



## floppyears

I love it!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Not long back. sigh... Well it's for sure this bean will not make it :(. Another scan today and still nothing. I had my levels done but results were not back by the time I went for my appointment. She said if my levels were not down today then I would have to go tomorrow and get a shot, incase it was in my tube to save it. 

So I leave all heartbroken, knowing if I get this shot I can not ttc for 3 months..:( Why me?? What did I do?? My very 1st levels were 173, 2 days later 243, 2 days later 238. She said if levels go down then my body will flush itself out.

I just got a call from office and my levels are 153!!! which is great. No shot for me, well unless I have issues with levels going down. More bloods taken on Thursday to check again. So Of course I am very very sad that I will not be bringing this baby home with me, I knew from the begining it did not feel right. 

I had my full week of tears, I am super happy my levles are decreasing on its own, and no shot means I can try again as soon as my body is done dealing with it all.


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Not long back. sigh... Well it's for sure this bean will not make it :(. Another scan today and still nothing. I had my levels done but results were not back by the time I went for my appointment. She said if my levels were not down today then I would have to go tomorrow and get a shot, incase it was in my tube to save it.
> 
> So I leave all heartbroken, knowing if I get this shot I can not ttc for 3 months..:( Why me?? What did I do?? My very 1st levels were 173, 2 days later 243, 2 days later 238. She said if levels go down then my body will flush itself out.
> 
> I just got a call from office and my levels are 153!!! which is great. No shot for me, well unless I have issues with levels going down. More bloods taken on Thursday to check again. So Of course I am very very sad that I will not be bringing this baby home with me, I knew from the begining it did not feel right.
> 
> I had my full week of tears, I am super happy my levles are decreasing on its own, and no shot means I can try again as soon as my body is done dealing with it all.

Thoughts are with you hunny!, I didnt get as far as you, but you know it can happen now and you will get preggers again, you know it deep down.........Its so hard to pick yourself off the ground when something like this devastates your world.........Have hope for your future .......I am sure it will happen...........You have lots of ladies on here who are all trying very hard so never forget we can all help each other through the good times and the bad!......here is wishing you a speedy recovery from your loss and we hope you are back on the TTC journey REAL SOON.xxxx:hug:


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, I'm officially late. My ticker says I'm on day 2 but I haven't started yet, so I guess I better go get a an HPT. I'm just not feeling it and am expecting the witch anytime now, but I have an abcessed tooth which they've called in medicine for(very strong pain meds) and I don't want to take them until I know if it's safe. I'll post and let you all know what's up later! Have a great day, everyone......Wow, this is sooo surreal. (I never thought to feel this excitement, wonder, doubt, and even downright scared again.)


----------



## jasminep0489

Superstoked said:


> Not long back. sigh... Well it's for sure this bean will not make it :(. Another scan today and still nothing. I had my levels done but results were not back by the time I went for my appointment. She said if my levels were not down today then I would have to go tomorrow and get a shot, incase it was in my tube to save it.
> 
> So I leave all heartbroken, knowing if I get this shot I can not ttc for 3 months..:( Why me?? What did I do?? My very 1st levels were 173, 2 days later 243, 2 days later 238. She said if levels go down then my body will flush itself out.
> 
> I just got a call from office and my levels are 153!!! which is great. No shot for me, well unless I have issues with levels going down. More bloods taken on Thursday to check again. So Of course I am very very sad that I will not be bringing this baby home with me, I knew from the begining it did not feel right.
> 
> I had my full week of tears, I am super happy my levles are decreasing on its own, and no shot means I can try again as soon as my body is done dealing with it all.

If you missed my post to you a few days ago here it is again. I'm happy to know you continue your journey sooner. Just know....you ARE fertile my dear, this proves it!


I read the update and just hang in there. It's rough not knowing what's going on. I had 2 m/c before I had my 2 healthy babies. One was a b/o and the other I lost very early. it totally sucks, but do know God has a plan and it may be meant for you to bring a different lil' one into the world. What I mean is....I would not have had my two beautiful children now, if I had carried one of the others to term. I thank God I have my beautiful babies and I know now why God took those others from me. I wish you peace in your heart for what you have to face. We are here for you always!


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Well, I'm officially late. My ticker says I'm on day 2 but I haven't started yet, so I guess I better go get a an HPT. I'm just not feeling it and am expecting the witch anytime now, but I have an abcessed tooth which they've called in medicine for(very strong pain meds) and I don't want to take them until I know if it's safe. I'll post and let you all know what's up later! Have a great day, everyone......Wow, this is sooo surreal. (I never thought to feel this excitement, wonder, doubt, and even downright scared again.)

 
GOOD LUCK JASMINE................WISHING YOU LOTS OF:dust::dust:FOR YOUR :bfp:!!


----------



## Superstoked

Good luck Jasmine. Fx you get your bfp! xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ooooh Jasmine! We can't wait to hear good news from you!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jasmine, I hope you get your BFP. Please let us know.

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

READY: Has reality set in yet? :haha: Or are you still on :cloud9: It must be so hard to wrap your mind around the fact that just 3 months ago you were sterile and today, you're having a :baby: 

Ooooh! I can't wait for my turn:happydance: I hope all of us here get our BFPs this year!

I so want to start exercising as I weigh more now than my starting weight with my other babies. I've read that exercise can mess up your cycle...I certainly don't need that:dohh: I'm still trying to figure out my cycle as it is.

I really wish I would have started temping and doing OPKs as soon as we made the decision to do the TR back in August. I had myself convinced that it would be a waste of time as I was certain my cycle would change. This will certainly be my pre-TR advice, when asked, for those waiting :flower:

Well, off to fix dinner


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ladies! Well, I'm a bit at a loss here. I took an EPT with urine that I had only held for about an hour. Well, I didn't see anything, but I'm showing a slight positive on OPK's. My chart says I'm 16 dpo and I'm on day 29 of my cycle which I never have longer than 27 days and my temps are still up too. I'm going to test again in the morning, but I'm seriously confused. I'll let you know what's up then. Pray for me!


----------



## jasminep0489

well, hubby said he saw a faint line, but I think its just an evap line cause i didn't see it earlier unless I'm blind. Will retest in the morning. Gahhhhh, I hate this wondering. Either bring on the witch or give me a for sure positive!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jasmine! Sounds exciting! I can't wait to check in in the morning:happydance: Do you think you'll have a hard time sleeping tonight:wohoo:


----------



## ready4onemore

Faith, I think I am still on :cloud9:. LOL But yes reality had set in as I have told close family members. My little sister who is my BFF is super excited. I am very excited but I still thank and praise God for this blessing. For He is good.

Jasmine, please keep us posted. I say you are preggers.:thumbup:


----------



## jasminep0489

:shrug: Well, I took another EPT(one with blue positive sign if you're preggers) this morning with first morning urine and no line. I'm so confused as I haven't had a period longer than 27 days in years and now its 2 or 3 days past witch time. My temps are still up and even if FF was wrong and I O'd on CD15 I would be on LP day 15(temps went up CD16 after a positive OPK on CD13 at 12:00pm which is perfectly normal). I 'm ready for the witch to show her face so I can get onto a new cycle. I had a completely normal period after TR so I figured this one would be as well. I've always a normal period even on and off BC for 5 years. I hate this limbo. :growlmad:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> :shrug: Well, I took another EPT(one with blue positive sign if you're preggers) this morning with first morning urine and no line. I'm so confused as I haven't had a period longer than 27 days in years and now its 2 or 3 days past witch time. My temps are still up and even if FF was wrong and I O'd on CD15 I would be on LP day 15(temps went up CD16 after a positive OPK on CD13 at 12:00pm which is perfectly normal). I 'm ready for the witch to show her face so I can get onto a new cycle. I had a completely normal period after TR so I figured this one would be as well. I've always a normal period even on and off BC for 5 years. I hate this limbo. :growlmad:

Jasmine, I hope you'll still be getting a BFP this cycle:winkwink:

But as far as your cycle following the TR, I know for me, my first one was perfectly normal...arrived the exact day, same amount of bleeding etc...I couldn't tell a difference AT ALL! However, my second cycle was 2 days early (I've been regular with AF for years!) and TERRIBLE cramping and what felt like pains in my ovary area. I was really miserable for the first 2 days..again, very unusual. I hope I get a BFP this cycle just to avoid such a nasty AF again:wacko: Anyway, hopefully it's a very temporary thing and your cycle (and mine) will get back to normal! BTW, I hear women say the blue dye hpts are not the best...is this right ladies??? I wouldn't know personally. I haven't taken an HPT for more than 9 years...so much has changed since then! I can't believe we now have digital tests:huh: Ooooh, I can't wait to try one:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Super, I'm so sorry to hear your news hunny. I know from experience that its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant now babes. :hug: xxxx

Jasmine, sometimes smu is better than fmu to test with, try not drinking at all and holding it in for 4 hours if you can hun, it usually works a treat :happydance: really really hoping you get your BFP this time xxxx

Crystal, Hope we get our BFP's soon too xxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

Jasmine, yeah you could still get a BFP, it aint over until AF comes, I know my cycles havent been the same since my TRS I have been late, then early so I think it may take some time to regualte itself, hopefully you wont have to wait too long before your BFP so fingers crossed for you...xx

Faith, I agree with you re: the blue dye tests.... I have also been told that they arent as reliable as the pink tests so I can only speak from what I have been told....... Jasmine if AF hasnt showed by tomorrow I would maybe try a FRER if you can?...xx

Anyway hope everyone is well........Ready I know you will be on :cloud9: for EVER...lol...Take Care everyone...xx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Super, I'm so sorry to hear your news hunny. I know from experience that its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant now babes. :hug: xxxx
> 
> Jasmine, sometimes smu is better than fmu to test with, try not drinking at all and holding it in for 4 hours if you can hun, it usually works a treat :happydance: really really hoping you get your BFP this time xxxx
> 
> Crystal, Hope we get our BFP's soon too xxxxxx

YEY :happydance: :happydance: I AM SOOOOOOOOO SURE WE WILL>>>>>>>>>:hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies.

I am doing good today. Today not as hungry as I have been.:shrug: Just have to potty a lot today.

Jasmine, try using a $ one. That is what I used. Then I used the internet cheapies. 

Crystal, how are you doing? 

Faith, I have been told the same thing about the blue dye ones. Funny you said you have taken a HPT in 9 years. I have taken one with the hopes of being preggers in over 17years. :haha:


----------



## jasminep0489

I got me a pink dye test. It's a Walmart cheapie, but I'm not going to test for a few days in case its just low levels. I saw a lot of women had to be a week or more past their expected period before a positive showed. The thing that gets me is the temps and luteal phase. I have read that some women can have a LP of 16 days....I just don't think I'm one of them. 

Anyways, thanks for the support my friends. xxoo


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jasmine, I really hope you get your BFP, hang in there and I hope the witch stays away for you!

On LP length etc, usually any LP will stay as its always been.......Its the time you Ovulate which changes your dates etc.....You always get AF Approx 14 days after you Ovulate unless you have a defect which if your periods have been ok previously, Youre not gonna have that problem......Maybe you Ovulated later than thought, could that be a possibility?..........Fingers crossed for you hunny xxxx

Ready, I am doing great this month and feeling really positive ..Jo Jo and I have been praying together and both feel that this will be our Month......and I really hope every lady on this thread also get their BFP's cos everyone deserves it and wants this soooooooo bad!!! You are an inspiration to us all with your successful beanie xx


----------



## jasminep0489

No, my temps went up and stayed up on CD16 after a positive OPK on CD 13 in afternoon.. So....let's see that would make today 16 DPO. according to that even though Fertility Friend has me O'ing on the 13th which is the same day as the positive OPK. So according to FF I am 18DPO. :wacko: Still no sign of AF, though. I'm just going to try to put it out of my mind and hope AF comes today if she's gonna. I have a test, but I think I'm going to wait a few days before I use it (if I can.....:winkwink:).


----------



## crystal69uk

:dust:


jasminep0489 said:


> No, my temps went up and stayed up on CD16 after a positive OPK on CD 13 in afternoon.. So....let's see that would make today 16 DPO. according to that even though Fertility Friend has me O'ing on the 13th which is the same day as the positive OPK. So according to FF I am 18DPO. :wacko: Still no sign of AF, though. I'm just going to try to put it out of my mind and hope AF comes today if she's gonna. I have a test, but I think I'm going to wait a few days before I use it (if I can.....:winkwink:).

Sounds very promising still Jasmine...............I really hope this is your month?:happydance: To be honest I dont think I could hold off doing another test.....Good on ya for having some will power to wait a few days.... Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

I hope you get that bfp Jasmine!! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

FXd for you Jasmine.


----------



## jojo1972

Hoping and praying its a BFP Jasmine xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

well, I tested on an OPK and got a positive so the next time I have to pee I'm gonna use the pink dye test. I'm so nervous and keep having to pee every couple of hours so I might wait to do it in the morning when it'll be more concentrated. Gosh, I don't know......help! Should I wait or do it tonight with just what pee I can muster up? I only have one test and if I do it tonight I'll want to go get more.....LOL! I'm going insane here!


----------



## jasminep0489

Ok, I broke down and tested. I believe there is a faint line and I have went to the bathroom about 7 or 8 times today so....... Anyways, I will test again soon I guess. How do oyu know if it's definitely a faint line and not just the antibody strip? I hate this!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Jasmine, the first day I tested it came of BFN then the next day (mid-day) it came up faint. It is faint if you can see the second line.


----------



## jojo1972

Post the pic Jasmine and we'll tell you :winkwink: usually an evap is quite grey looking with no pink colour to it at all or it looks more of an indentation on the strip. GL hunny xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Yeah the pink line is even more prominent this morning. I'll just test again tomorrow morning. It snowed here so I don't want to go out and get anymore tests today. I have this strong feeling and know in my heart I'm pregnant. I believe I'm one of those that will only show a line on an HPT a few days after AF. I've had too many things happen that I've tried to put off as new AF symptoms since the TR, but faint nausea after I eat, tons of CM since I O'd (lukkoreah), blue veins all over my body (even in my palms), stretching pains a few days ago, not to mention the cramps after I O'd (even though they've subsided the last few days). The DH is telling me "Face it you are pregnant", but it's so surreal and I still don't want to believe it. I mean....it's the first month we've tried and then so many of us older TR ladies have had M/Cs. I just don't want to get my hopes up that this one will stick around long. Hell, I had two M/Cs at 18 and 20 and I'm almost 35 now. I know I'm rambling, but that's what you all are here for right? LOL! I do love having a place to come and share my life. My D/H is the only one I have to talk about this stuff and I'm driving him nuts!


----------



## jojo1972

That sounds like a definate BFP to me hunny, CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: I know its unfortunate that so many of us have miscarried but at least we all know that we are fertile again hunny and that we can have future pregnancies. Try to relax and enjoy it all, getting stressed won't be any good for you in your condition :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

see how faint it is?
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-01-08 at 11.52 #2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommax3

Hi TR ladies my name is Kristina i had my TR on 10/5/10 I have been posting on the other TR thread on here for a little while and just found this one on here as well so I figured i would stop by and say hi! I see some of the same woman are on here too but I also see some different ladies :) The TR girls on the other thread are taking 2011 and making it there bitch so many BFP!!!!! how are you all doing over here?


----------



## jasminep0489

HI Kristina! :flower: Doing good here..... just trying to stay convinced that I see a BFP on my test! I had my surgery Nov. 19th and this was my first month TTC. I am about 4 or 5 days late as you can see. 


We've had a bunch of BFPs, but for some reason they don't want to stay. :nope:


----------



## jojo1972

Its faint Jasmine but definately there babes and another new comer:flower: welcome xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Plus I didn't have to enlarge the pic either.........:happydance: There are also quite a few BFP's here Kristina, if you look back you'll also see that there has been a few m/c too xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ladies....I was just taking a shower and checking the 'ol cervix. Well, I noticed some yellow CM. Have any of you gotten this in early pregnancies? I searched it on here and it seems to be normal with some people. :blush:

It's been so long since I was pregnant with my two that I can;t remember anything but the nausea and vomiting! :nope:


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> see how faint it is?

WOW Faint enough to see its a BFP!!!!! A line is a line hunny!.........CONGRATULATIONS>>>>>>>>>WHOOOP WHOOOP!!! So pleased for you, 1st month trying too, how lucky you are? xx

Jo Jo YOU HAVE to be next!!!!!!:thumbup::dust:
Welcome Momma! I really hope you joining this thread brings you a BFP too we have had a lot of great news lately! I am sure more to come x

On the bright side those of us who have experienced a loss.........I am damn sure we can overcome our tears and frustrations and get what we have all prayed for............Bring on the next batch of :bfp::dust:


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Hey ladies....I was just taking a shower and checking the 'ol cervix. Well, I noticed some yellow CM. Have any of you gotten this in early pregnancies? I searched it on here and it seems to be normal with some people. :blush:
> 
> It's been so long since I was pregnant with my two that I can;t remember anything but the nausea and vomiting! :nope:

Hey Jasmine, I am sure its normal.xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I am Sandi from the other TR thread. LOL Just wishing you all the best of luck. Took me 15 cycles before my sticky bean...it takes time and patience but it will happen. So exciting to see BFP's on those for the first cycle. Maybe both the threads should get together...I am sure there is info for all. XXX


----------



## mommax3

Wow jasmine BFP so quick thats GREAT!!!!! thanks for the warm welcome:) the mc suck im sorry for you guys I have not had one but im so sure It would kill me :( On the bright side at least you know your back in working order! Hope we all get our BFP soon too!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

*Congrats Jasmine!!*


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome Sandi, and wow you're almost 27 weeks pregnant. I can't wait til its my turn. 

Crystal and Kristina, it won't be long and we will be joing in on the BFP's. Baby dust to all of us xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

I have missed some news!! Congrats Jasmine!! :hugs:

Hello to the new ladies :hugs:

Seems that the bfp's are on a high lately :)

AFM, company not long left. it was a busy weekend so it went quickly and it took my mind off things for a little while. My bleeding seems to be at a low right now. I have to get more blood taken tomorrow to see if I am 0. I have been going down over 100 every 2 days, thursday I was 50 so I am sure 4 days later it will be all gone...hopefully. I also will have an exam/scan to see if there is anything left behind, not sure what that means because they could not see anything to begin with only a thick lining.

I am expecting my doctor to tell me to wait for another af before I try again, but is that a rule or should I go for it right away when the spotting ends? 

Loving the bfp's ladies!! :)


----------



## crystal69uk

WELCOME SANDI!!!:flower: So nice to see you on this thread and so happy your pregnancy is going soo well.....Congratulations on having a Boy! :baby:

Here is wishing we will be hearing alot more BFP's in the coming weeks!! and I hope I am included.xxxxxxxxx

Super glad you are posting again and your feeling alot better, you know you have us ladies to spur you on, and I was in your situation not so long ago and I am flying the TTC Flag high again..........Hope you get some good news at your appt and I cant see any reason why you cant TTC again as long as you are ready to? xxx Thinking of ya hunny.........xxx

JoJo - fingers crossed you get your deserved BFP this month.......xxx I wont be far behind you hopefully........I am Praying we are going to be blessed this month including you Momma!!!:flower::happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust:


----------



## jojo1972

Lovely to see you back Super, and I agree with Crystal about trying again (if you feel ready that is?) xxx Hopefully we will all have lots of luck and BFP's this year xxxx


----------



## mommax3

Crystal we will be testing around the same time this month good luck to you im praying we both can join the BFP club!!!!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> Crystal we will be testing around the same time this month good luck to you im praying we both can join the BFP club!!!!!!

 
Aww thank you!!:flower:.... Yes we are on very close cycles..:thumbup:.....I am on Clomid this month which is making my cycle longer thankfully so I havent Ovulated yet...but I know its coming...I really feel my eggies popping..lol... I had a 23 day cycle last month.....so YES fingers crossed we will have our BFP's this month........I am so excited already......xx Here is wishing you lots and lots of :dust:I really hope everyone TTC this month joins the BFP club.......xxxx I cant wait to hear :coffee: the GOOD NEWS COMING....:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

I had a scan today and had levels checked, scan was clean no signs of anything, and levels are now at 6. So I do not need to go back for more bloods, she said if they are below 10 then I do not need to be retested. I think the levels went down pretty quickly, I started at 173, 243, 238,156, 50, 6 . I am glad this is over, bleeding has stopped, was told to wait a month (regular cycle) and try again. We will see... I am kinda drained from it all and glad to move on but never will forget.

Thank you all for your support ladies!


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> I had a scan today and had levels checked, scan was clean no signs of anything, and levels are now at 6. So I do not need to go back for more bloods, she said if they are below 10 then I do not need to be retested. I think the levels went down pretty quickly, I started at 173, 243, 238,156, 50, 6 . I am glad this is over, bleeding has stopped, was told to wait a month (regular cycle) and try again. We will see... I am kinda drained from it all and glad to move on but never will forget.
> 
> Thank you all for your support ladies!

Hi Super, glad you are posting again and things are getting back to normal for you, this memory will always stay with you but I am sure you will be bouncing back in no time trying again.......All the best Super for your future xxx:flower:


----------



## mommax3

super-Its good to hear that your levels went down I guess with a shitty experience like that, thats the best thing you could ask for. Relax and try to de-stress :)
Crystal- why did they put you on clomid?


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> super-Its good to hear that your levels went down I guess with a shitty experience like that, thats the best thing you could ask for. Relax and try to de-stress :)
> Crystal- why did they put you on clomid?

Hi Momma,

My TR Doc did all the tests prior to operation and my progesterone was borderline, due to my age and only having one really good tube, other was satisfactory and short cycles he prescribed me them to help with progest levels and to produce better quality eggs. My DH sperm was super high so he said it would give us a better chance to conceive?....I over stimulated on them 1st round and ended up in A&E, missed 2nd round had chemical.....3rd month failed to Ovulate...and now on to month 4 TTC with 2nd round of Clomid so I am praying I Ovulate but dont get hyper stimulation??? Just waiting on something popping..:wacko: I am quite swollen this month so I am hoping to O really soon....I have used Baking Soda and then Pre Seed to help my CM as I know its quite acidic so hopefully when I do O, the swimmers are already there living in a better PH environment as Clomid causes hostile or no CM at all?x


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, ladies.....it was a chemical so I am now getting an Af like flow. I can start TTC again as soon as I O this cycle, so that is good news. The doctor said if I hadn't been temping and testing it would have just been like a late period with a heavier flow. I asked about so many M/C on here and she said it's completely normal, but since we are all TTC and more in tune with our bodies by testing, temping, and all that crazy stuff we do that we will notice more M/C than the average person. And since I've already had two before my two healthy pregnancies, tht I should not worry and it is a good sign......not a bad one! So, that's where I'm at. I'm not at all depressed. I was a little sad, but I know from experience everything happens for a reason. I have two beautiful kids that wouldn't be here if one of the other two pregnancies had of went to term. God knows what he's doing! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Glad you are in such a good place mentally Jasmine hunny, I too experienced the same and I really believe that everything happens for a reason. I am so glad you are back TTC with an open heart and I really hope you get another addition to your lovely already family....:flower: I really feel more good news stories will follow in the coming weeks and I really hope you are one of them........

Good luck to everyone TTC this month.........:hugs:

ATM - Just waiting to Ovulate .....and I really pray this is my month....and get a little beanie that sticks this time.......Ive been through an emotional month this time with clomid and I really hope I dont get the pain this time, but if I Ovulate successfully with the pain and catch I will take whatever pain clomid has install for me!!..x......x


----------



## mommax3

Jasmine its always good to hear from the dr. that things are ok! I kinda thought the same thing about the mc were just so on top of things normal ladies dont even know there preggo untill af is late the earliest and were all testing at 10dpo. I guess its all part of the journey. 
Crystal fx crossed the clomid is just what you need and you get your bfp! :)
I have a question I asked on the other thread too does having egg white cm mean your around o or ovulating?


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> Jasmine its always good to hear from the dr. that things are ok! I kinda thought the same thing about the mc were just so on top of things normal ladies dont even know there preggo untill af is late the earliest and were all testing at 10dpo. I guess its all part of the journey.
> Crystal fx crossed the clomid is just what you need and you get your bfp! :)
> I have a question I asked on the other thread too does having egg white cm mean your around o or ovulating?

Hi Momma, Yes EWCM (Egg White CM) means that your are in your fertile period, so baby dance away hunny.........:happydance:Catch that egg! Fingers crossed for you......... I agree with you both about getting a BFP early and it leading to nothing but a heavy period, but like you say when we are watching our bodies sooo much closer we pick up on everything......I am determined not to test until my AF is due or late this month.......:shrug: Well that is the plan anyway...just hope I have a little more will power this month...:wacko:


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Jasmine its always good to hear from the dr. that things are ok! I kinda thought the same thing about the mc were just so on top of things normal ladies dont even know there preggo untill af is late the earliest and were all testing at 10dpo. I guess its all part of the journey.
> Crystal fx crossed the clomid is just what you need and you get your bfp! :)
> I have a question I asked on the other thread too does having egg white cm mean your around o or ovulating?
> 
> Hi Momma, Yes EWCM (Egg White CM) means that your are in your fertile period, so baby dance away hunny.........:happydance:Catch that egg! Fingers crossed for you......... I agree with you both about getting a BFP early and it leading to nothing but a heavy period, but like you say when we are watching our bodies sooo much closer we pick up on everything......I am determined not to test until my AF is due or late this month.......:shrug: Well that is the plan anyway...just hope I have a little more will power this month...:wacko:Click to expand...

GL FX you too catch your egg cant wait to see our bfp!!!!!!:dust: to all the TR ladies


----------



## jasminep0489

Has anyone noticed, Ready hasn't posted after her Dr. Appt. a day or so ago? I so hope she is ok and her lil' bean is gonna stick around. I'm praying for you, KAREN! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

jasminep0489 said:


> Has anyone noticed, Ready hasn't posted after her Dr. Appt. a day or so ago? I so hope she is ok and her lil' bean is gonna stick around. I'm praying for you, KAREN! :hugs:

I noticed, I went into her jouranl earlier today and nothing Im hoping she is just realy busy and :cloud9:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Hiya ladies
I have just started ttc again after an ectopic in which I lost beanie and right tube in october..
I cant really seem to pin down when I am ov.. I think I know but I want to be 100% sure, so am gonna get some ov sticks to try for next month.. hope u r well! x


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed, Ready hasn't posted after her Dr. Appt. a day or so ago? I so hope she is ok and her lil' bean is gonna stick around. I'm praying for you, KAREN! :hugs:
> 
> I noticed, I went into her jouranl earlier today and nothing Im hoping she is just realy busy and :cloud9:Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, Ready hasnt posted for a while, I hope everything is ok? Hurry back Karen x


----------



## jasminep0489

angelcake71 said:


> :flower:Hiya ladies
> I have just started ttc again after an ectopic in which I lost beanie and right tube in october..
> I cant really seem to pin down when I am ov.. I think I know but I want to be 100% sure, so am gonna get some ov sticks to try for next month.. hope u r well! x

I was wondering....what symptoms did you have that alerted you to the fact that it was ectopic? I've tried to find some info, but most of the symptoms they give are after it has busted the tube. I hate to hear anyone have that happen to them after having a TR. I wish you luck and many prayers that you get your heart's desire. :baby:


----------



## angelcake71

jasminep0489 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hiya ladies
> I have just started ttc again after an ectopic in which I lost beanie and right tube in october..
> I cant really seem to pin down when I am ov.. I think I know but I want to be 100% sure, so am gonna get some ov sticks to try for next month.. hope u r well! x
> 
> I was wondering....what symptoms did you have that alerted you to the fact that it was ectopic? I've tried to find some info, but most of the symptoms they give are after it has busted the tube. I hate to hear anyone have that happen to them after having a TR. I wish you luck and many prayers that you get your heart's desire. :baby:Click to expand...

Hiya Jasmine,

Thanks hun

early signs were hardly any pregnancy symptons didnt really feel sick, niggly pains in my right side, abnormal rising hcg levels.. and nothing seen at my 6 week scan, my hcg was checked for over a week, I also had blleding but it was red and not brown like prune juice, so they thought I was m/c til the levels still continued to rise, I got bad back pain and dizziness at this stage too and the day I was scanned again the pains got worse and I had pain in my bottom too this time they actually saw something in my right tube. I was operated on that day.I would have like them to save the tube, but they decided my left one looked healthy, and even if they saved the right tube, my chances of another ectopic in that tube were very high. Sadly it does happen in approx 10% of pregnancies after TR. 

My advice if you get a BFP.. make an immediate appointment to get your beta bloods (hsg) done and a scan asap.. xx


----------



## mommax3

angelcake71 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hiya ladies
> I have just started ttc again after an ectopic in which I lost beanie and right tube in october..
> I cant really seem to pin down when I am ov.. I think I know but I want to be 100% sure, so am gonna get some ov sticks to try for next month.. hope u r well! x
> 
> I was wondering....what symptoms did you have that alerted you to the fact that it was ectopic? I've tried to find some info, but most of the symptoms they give are after it has busted the tube. I hate to hear anyone have that happen to them after having a TR. I wish you luck and many prayers that you get your heart's desire. :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya Jasmine,
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> early signs were hardly any pregnancy symptons didnt really feel sick, niggly pains in my right side, abnormal rising hcg levels.. and nothing seen at my 6 week scan, my hcg was checked for over a week, I also had blleding but it was red and not brown like prune juice, so they thought I was m/c til the levels still continued to rise, I got bad back pain and dizziness at this stage too and the day I was scanned again the pains got worse and I had pain in my bottom too this time they actually saw something in my right tube. I was operated on that day.I would have like them to save the tube, but they decided my left one looked healthy, and even if they saved the right tube, my chances of another ectopic in that tube were very high. Sadly it does happen in approx 10% of pregnancies after TR.
> 
> My advice if you get a BFP.. make an immediate appointment to get your beta bloods (hsg) done and a scan asap.. xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the info and if I remember right I was just joining this thread but super had bottom pain too. What a shitty experience :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies.

Angel, I am glad you are back to TTC. FX doll.

momma, yes you are right, I did have bottom pain. lower back upper butt pain, it was getting horrible, it eased when I was not on my butt. When I was at the emergency the nurse said it sounded like sciatica. When I had my scan at 5 weeks they could see nothing and said it may be too early, they never seen anything in the tubes either, but that does not mean that it would not have been in the tubes. I went back to the hospital next day with the pain and very light spotting. The doctor said if I was having pain that bad there should be something on the ultrasound. But nothing was seen. He said the pain was probably not related as I could not possibly have so much pain and nothing been seen on scan. I was very confused. 

So from this day, I know I had a miscarriage but doc could not even tell me if it was in the tubes because they seen nothing. When I had my real bleed after my levels were dropping it was not even as bad as a period, heavy flow at time but calm flow at most times. I was bleeding like this for 6 days. I never lost any clots, tiny bits of tissuey bits thats about it. I had some intense cramps though. I was worried because I was expecting to bleed much more than I did. When I went for my scan 2 days ago, the lining on my uterus was thin again, and she said there is nothing there at all, it's all gone!

They were unable to see anything from the beginning so I am thinking that I was 6 weeks when I started to bright red bleed, so if it was no where to be seen, where ever it was, maybe it was not developed at 6 weeks because my numbers were decreasing by then. But I am just fine now, it is all over and it is time to move on, lets just hope that will be my only loss. I feel like something in heat since 2 days ago..I am not sure why but I have hubby scared to death..LOL DH refuses to have unprotected sex for a month until af arrives, he thinks that my body may not be ready..so unless I convince him, I am out for this month. Which is not all that bad..lol but just wanna get at it.

Sorry for the book ladies.

I hope ready comes back to us soon. Miss you girl.xx

Baabydust to you all!! xx


----------



## jasminep0489

angelcake71 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hiya ladies
> I have just started ttc again after an ectopic in which I lost beanie and right tube in october..
> I cant really seem to pin down when I am ov.. I think I know but I want to be 100% sure, so am gonna get some ov sticks to try for next month.. hope u r well! x
> 
> I was wondering....what symptoms did you have that alerted you to the fact that it was ectopic? I've tried to find some info, but most of the symptoms they give are after it has busted the tube. I hate to hear anyone have that happen to them after having a TR. I wish you luck and many prayers that you get your heart's desire. :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya Jasmine,
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> early signs were hardly any pregnancy symptons didnt really feel sick, niggly pains in my right side, abnormal rising hcg levels.. and nothing seen at my 6 week scan, my hcg was checked for over a week, I also had blleding but it was red and not brown like prune juice, so they thought I was m/c til the levels still continued to rise, I got bad back pain and dizziness at this stage too and the day I was scanned again the pains got worse and I had pain in my bottom too this time they actually saw something in my right tube. I was operated on that day.I would have like them to save the tube, but they decided my left one looked healthy, and even if they saved the right tube, my chances of another ectopic in that tube were very high. Sadly it does happen in approx 10% of pregnancies after TR.
> 
> My advice if you get a BFP.. make an immediate appointment to get your beta bloods (hsg) done and a scan asap.. xxClick to expand...

So, did you get the positive HPTs and how far along were you when you started to bleed? I just had a few faint positives and the doctor did not do a scan since I was already starting to bleed. I was only about 4 1/2 weeks. I have had a few twinges where my tubes are mostly in the right side so it's kind of worrying me a bit now. although it could just be cramps. :shrug:


----------



## jojo1972

Oh Jasmine, I'm so sorry for your loss and admire your attitude so much. Nearly all of us have had the same and know exactly how you feel hun. FX that all us TR get our BFP's very very soon xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

jojo1972 said:


> Oh Jasmine, I'm so sorry for your loss and admire your attitude so much. Nearly all of us have had the same and know exactly how you feel hun. FX that all us TR get our BFP's very very soon xxxx

:hugs: Awww....I just love you all!


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Angel, I am glad you are back to TTC. FX doll.
> 
> momma, yes you are right, I did have bottom pain. lower back upper butt pain, it was getting horrible, it eased when I was not on my butt. When I was at the emergency the nurse said it sounded like sciatica. When I had my scan at 5 weeks they could see nothing and said it may be too early, they never seen anything in the tubes either, but that does not mean that it would not have been in the tubes. I went back to the hospital next day with the pain and very light spotting. The doctor said if I was having pain that bad there should be something on the ultrasound. But nothing was seen. He said the pain was probably not related as I could not possibly have so much pain and nothing been seen on scan. I was very confused.
> 
> So from this day, I know I had a miscarriage but doc could not even tell me if it was in the tubes because they seen nothing. When I had my real bleed after my levels were dropping it was not even as bad as a period, heavy flow at time but calm flow at most times. I was bleeding like this for 6 days. I never lost any clots, tiny bits of tissuey bits thats about it. I had some intense cramps though. I was worried because I was expecting to bleed much more than I did. When I went for my scan 2 days ago, the lining on my uterus was thin again, and she said there is nothing there at all, it's all gone!
> 
> They were unable to see anything from the beginning so I am thinking that I was 6 weeks when I started to bright red bleed, so if it was no where to be seen, where ever it was, maybe it was not developed at 6 weeks because my numbers were decreasing by then. But I am just fine now, it is all over and it is time to move on, lets just hope that will be my only loss. I feel like something in heat since 2 days ago..I am not sure why but I have hubby scared to death..LOL DH refuses to have unprotected sex for a month until af arrives, he thinks that my body may not be ready..so unless I convince him, I am out for this month. Which is not all that bad..lol but just wanna get at it.
> 
> Sorry for the book ladies.
> 
> I hope ready comes back to us soon. Miss you girl.xx
> 
> Baabydust to you all!! xx

Super from what you say it does sound like you had an e/p but it resolved itself in the form of a m/c .. so sorry hun, hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

I am sorry for your loss too hun xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi TR Ladies,

How is everyone doing, hope everyone is hanging there and if your not TTC this month then I hope you will be soon :flower:..........I know alot of us are in or approaching the TWW so I am sending lots of babydust :dust: I really hope we hear some more good news coming into this thread............as we have had our fair share of disappointments lately...................Bring on the :bfp: for January and February.........xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: well said Crysal :dust::dust::dust: to you all xx


----------



## jasminep0489

crystal69uk said:


> Hi TR Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing, hope everyone is hanging there and if your not TTC this month then I hope you will be soon :flower:..........I know alot of us are in or approaching the TWW so I am sending lots of babydust :dust: I really hope we hear some more good news coming into this thread............as we have had our fair share of disappointments lately...................Bring on the :bfp: for January and February.........xxxxxxxxxxx

So, I guess you didn't hurt as bad this time when the egg popped? You're a brave woman to take clomid again after the pain you went through last time. I hope this time results in a lil' sticky bean for you. :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi TR Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing, hope everyone is hanging there and if your not TTC this month then I hope you will be soon :flower:..........I know alot of us are in or approaching the TWW so I am sending lots of babydust :dust: I really hope we hear some more good news coming into this thread............as we have had our fair share of disappointments lately...................Bring on the :bfp: for January and February.........xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> So, I guess you didn't hurt as bad this time when the egg popped? You're a brave woman to take clomid again after the pain you went through last time. I hope this time results in a lil' sticky bean for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww you are a star JASMINE!..Thank you..........I will do anything it takes to achieve my/our goal............just like you would 2 xx...........we wont even get into how we got the swimmers in there.:winkwink:...haha..xx

Still I really hope even if this isnt my month, then it will be someone elses, and I will gain HOPE in their success, as we are all in the same boat to begin with.....lol...remember that was the name of my first thread when I joined........look where we all are now?.......trying to live the dream and as long as you are positive and believe it will happen....IT WILL............I think TTC after TRS.....IS the 100 metres hurdles and we will all get to the end eventually.......xxx:flower:


----------



## mommax3

Crystal I love your attitude :) Its the ladies like you on here that really keep me full of hope <3 GL my fingers are crossed that you get your BFP this month


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> Crystal I love your attitude :) Its the ladies like you on here that really keep me full of hope <3 GL my fingers are crossed that you get your BFP this month

The best of luck to you 2 Momma!.......we all deserve this chance dont we!......I have everything crossed for everyone this month!!! I hope you are excited for your BFP too.......Bring them on!!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

YAY, all the PMA!!! I love it! I am praying for all you tww ladies!! how exciting :hugs:

Afm, I am waiting for af before I give it another go. Af usually would arrive in about a week or so. I am hoping that the witch will be good to me and bring it on time?! I know with mc your cycle can be all messed up. So we will see.

Babydust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> YAY, all the PMA!!! I love it! I am praying for all you tww ladies!! how exciting :hugs:
> 
> Afm, I am waiting for af before I give it another go. Af usually would arrive in about a week or so. I am hoping that the witch will be good to me and bring it on time?! I know with mc your cycle can be all messed up. So we will see.
> 
> Babydust to all you lovely ladies!

good luck super im sure you just cant wait to get back on the ttc wagon :) I read that woman who have mc and start trying as soon as they are ready rather then waiting months have a higher chance of getting preggo with healthy babies :baby: FX you get your BFP with a sickey bean soon


----------



## jasminep0489

crystal69uk said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi TR Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing, hope everyone is hanging there and if your not TTC this month then I hope you will be soon :flower:..........I know alot of us are in or approaching the TWW so I am sending lots of babydust :dust: I really hope we hear some more good news coming into this thread............as we have had our fair share of disappointments lately...................Bring on the :bfp: for January and February.........xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> So, I guess you didn't hurt as bad this time when the egg popped? You're a brave woman to take clomid again after the pain you went through last time. I hope this time results in a lil' sticky bean for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you are a star JASMINE!..Thank you..........I will do anything it takes to achieve my/our goal............just like you would 2 xx...........we wont even get into how we got the swimmers in there.:winkwink:...haha..xx
> 
> Still I really hope even if this isnt my month, then it will be someone elses, and I will gain HOPE in their success, as we are all in the same boat to begin with.....lol...remember that was the name of my first thread when I joined........look where we all are now?.......trying to live the dream and as long as you are positive and believe it will happen....IT WILL............I think TTC after TRS.....IS the 100 metres hurdles and we will all get to the end eventually.......xxx:flower:Click to expand...


:thumbup: Well said........in light of the info I just read in someone's journal.....this is how it should be between friends. Anyone who thinks differently can go find rock to crawl under cause they deserve to be ALONE! 

We are all here for one another to lift up and be happy for each others success and joy as well as their sadness!


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck super... x


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> YAY, all the PMA!!! I love it! I am praying for all you tww ladies!! how exciting :hugs:
> 
> Afm, I am waiting for af before I give it another go. Af usually would arrive in about a week or so. I am hoping that the witch will be good to me and bring it on time?! I know with mc your cycle can be all messed up. So we will see.
> 
> Babydust to all you lovely ladies!
> 
> good luck super im sure you just cant wait to get back on the ttc wagon :) I read that woman who have mc and start trying as soon as they are ready rather then waiting months have a higher chance of getting preggo with healthy babies :baby: FX you get your BFP with a sickey bean soonClick to expand...

So pleased you are back with us Super, you are strong :flower: I really hope AF shows when it should so you can get back TTC with us as soon as possible........cant wait to symptom spot again hunny, we are with you all the way xxx:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you ladies! I have a question. Could it be possible to ovulate almost 2 weeks after mc? I have no way of testing, still waiting on my opk's to arrive in the mail. Just now I was standing talking to DH and I felt wet all of a sudden. I went to the bathroom to check it out. It was not very sticky like but very wet but off white creamish color...A sign af is coming or sign of O?? I am so confused. Help...lol 

If I am indeed about to O...should I ignore it and wait for af or go with the flow. I know it is a personal choice but what would you do? lol Oh my.... the joys of ttc!! :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Superstoked said:


> Thank you ladies! I have a question. Could it be possible to ovulate almost 2 weeks after mc? I have no way of testing, still waiting on my opk's to arrive in the mail. Just now I was standing talking to DH and I felt wet all of a sudden. I went to the bathroom to check it out. It was not very sticky like but very wet but off white creamish color...A sign af is coming or sign of O?? I am so confused. Help...lol
> 
> If I am indeed about to O...should I ignore it and wait for af or go with the flow. I know it is a personal choice but what would you do? lol Oh my.... the joys of ttc!! :)

If it was me I would be jumpin' on the DH!!!! :winkwink: Even if it is the slightest chance that you're Oing I would BD. It could be Ov definitely since its only a few weeks after you M/C.


----------



## jojo1972

Go with the flow super xxxx Hi everyone, hoping you are all ok and getting busy ttc xxxx


----------



## mommax3

Super from what I have read it's ok to go ahead and bd! Lets be real it would be sooooo hard to waste a good baby making time lol


----------



## Superstoked

mommax3 said:


> Super from what I have read it's ok to go ahead and bd! Lets be real it would be sooooo hard to waste a good baby making time lol

Well said! I will start the bd'ing as soon as I am done cooking dinner..:winkwink:
You never know, stranger things have happened :haha: 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I agree with the others:thumbup:

I got pregnant with my dd immediately following a M/C. My pregnancy with her was completely uneventful..no first tri bleeding...nothing! ( I do have to say, when I went to my dr. the following month, now preggers after he said to wait a few months...I felt a bit like a teenager getting caught in the back seat of a car:blush:...he handled it well, which put me at ease) 

As was already stated..why waste an opportunity.:happydance: 

Sometimes I think Dr.s recommend waiting as part of the greiving process. Every women handles the loss differently. :flower: Best wishes for your evening:winkwink:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Luck Super!......really hope you are lucky this month, I say go for it girl!!.....:flower:

How are things with everyone, is anyone testing soon? I think the TTW is the longest time ever!..........Constantly thinking about what is going on inside of your body and whether each pain and cramp you are feeling is related to early pregnancy???....:wacko:...Dont think I have ever thought and put as much effort in to anything in my life.............Here is hoping we all get some good news in the coming weeks/months..........:happydance:x


----------



## spuggle

Hi, I had my tubes reversed in July 2010, i'm on cycle 8 now ttc, trying to stay hopeful but find it hard at times as i only have one tube and it's short. Nice to know their are ppl on here to share experiences with.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Hi, I had my tubes reversed in July 2010, i'm on cycle 8 now ttc, trying to stay hopeful but find it hard at times as i only have one tube and it's short. Nice to know their are ppl on here to share experiences with.

Welcome spuggle :flower: I had my surgury in october of 2010 this is my 4th month ttc. The woman on the tr threads are Great I dont know what i would do without them :kiss: Im always on here getting new ideas, sharing ideas or just venting! I hope this thread helps you ttc time alot easier :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Thanks for the welcome, i'm going through a negative stage of ttc atm, i was so positive in the begining but every month is so disapointing, did all go well with your surgery it's a big op isn't it.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Thanks for the welcome, i'm going through a negative stage of ttc atm, i was so positive in the begining but every month is so disapointing, did all go well with your surgery it's a big op isn't it.

Oh I feel ya on the dissapointment sometimes I feel like this is never going to happen :( the surgury was not to bad for me i had 3 csections before and they just went through the same scar. The healing process was alot I guess with the sections i had the baby to focus on so It was'nt so bad but this time I was empty handed. How was yours?


----------



## crystal69uk

WELCOME TO OUR THREAD SPUGGLE!

Glad you have joined us TR ladies TTC, I had my surgery end of Sept 2010 and its my 4th month trying 2nd month trying with clomid,, I like Momma had my op done through my C Section incision and wasnt bad at all.....Felt like a new woman!:happydance: Although like you... feel like trying to have a successful pregnancy is taking forever....I really hope you gain alot from this thread including support, as us TR women are all in the same boat and have a wealth of experiences to share....good and bad.....I wish you the best of luck in your journey...:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Crystal69uk and Mammax3, i have had 2 previous c-sections so kind of knew what to expect although like you say with no baby to distract from the pain was prob a little bit worse having the TR. The most disapointing part for me was when the surgeon told me she could only reverse 1 tube and that one was on the short side, as i was only steralized in Oct 2008 (Big Mistake) i had hoped that not to much damage had been done.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:hi: Welcome spuggle!

It's always wonderful to have new TR ladies joining! I know if it weren't for these support groups, I would go CRAZY...my dh can only handle so much TTC talk:haha: and I don't have anyone else in real life that is in my situation.

This is just my 2nd month TTC following my TR 11/12/10. My ticker says I should be testing tomorrow, however, I O'd 2 days later than originally thought. I'm going to *try* and hold out testing until Saturday. AF came 2 days early last month which made the cycle calendar think I have 29 day cycles. I still think I'm more like 31 days. 

I'm another c-section mom:thumbup: I've had 2...wish I hadn't had ANY as i would really like to have several more dc but I know the dr.s don't recommend more than 4 sections. Have any of you heard differently on this? I don't know if I'm brave enough to try a VBAC after 2 sections.

Anyway, what things are your doing or taking to help the TTC process along? Are you temping? OPKs? Pre-seed?...I've heard many women talk about Evening Primrose Oil, soya, Maca and several other herbs as well.

I hope you get your little one soon:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck for your testing Faith, I really hope this month will be YOUR month........fingers crossed, I applaud you for hanging out for testing, I think I would have caved in by now :wacko: I also agree with driving our DH's NUTS too, I know my hubby is supportive and doesnt say anything but I know he is thinking it!...

Lots of :dust: I really hope you get your BFP, are you having any symptoms, please share with us?.x

ATM, What I have done differently this month is trying SMEP, (although it didnt pan out as expected) baking soda and pre seed, as clomid makes either none or hostile CM, so I had to try something different this month............I am really crampy at the moment and have backache and really really tired but I know Progesterone can knock you out and with me taking Clomid and the pains I had Ovulating I think I hatched more than one egg so my Progesterone levels will be sky high anyway.......I am getting blood levels checked on Thursday CD21 so I will find out my actual numbers then...cant wait.......x

Good Luck everyone, I can feel the BFP's coming soon.........:happydance:


----------



## spuggle

Wow i don't even know some of the things you are talking about on here, the only aid in ttc i am using is OPK and listening to my body, i get the same symptoms most months when i get a +OPK, I tried charting but found it really confusing and wasn't very good at waking at 6.30am on weekends. I can't seem to find a change in my CM when i'm ov, it doesn't seem to change as its supposed to apart from it increases in quantity, to be honest its only the last 2 months i have managed to get my head around the OPK's i was only doing 1 per day so missing my surge, when i get a faint line i keep testing every 4 hours until the line goes dark. Has anyone got any hints/tips ?? oh and i'm not good at the abreviations yet lol.


----------



## mommax3

Faith I wanted to say that I have been told the 4 c sections thing to but after talking to others and my fertility dr. that its really a case by case basis and that there are woman that have had like 6 sections so dont count yourself out :)
spuggle i would recommend the preseed I got it at cvs for like 20 bucks it mimics your own cm and it does'nt kill the sperm I love it !!! It helps the sperm move better.


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Mamma, will have to look it up on the good old www, not sure where to get it in uk but it's worth a try.


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome spuggle :) I had my TR on the 21st of October 2010. You have come to the right place! These ladies are amazing and a great support. Currently I have done nothing besides opk's I guess if I do not get my bfp soon I will try other options. I think temping/charting with be my next thing. I hope you get your bfp real soon hun. :hugs:

Crystal!! how exciting! I sure hope this is it for you! 

Sorry if I missed, anyone else in the tww? :)

AFM, well I have been feeling kinda O'ish? Was not sure if this was possible 2 weeks after mc. I had some EWCM, have no opks, still waiting for them in mail..grrr. So I get DH to bd lastnight, and what does he do? TMI-- he pulls out. I was pissed. He says he rather me wait for af to come so I am not in any danger. I kicked up a fuss. I felt bad later, but I feel ready. Even if I am no O'ing if there is a chance why not take it.

So I moved on today got over my little angry mode and what do you know...we bd' and even cuddled me for about 20 mins after :) . I fell a little back ache'ish today and some possible o pains going on, or body preparing for af which I am totally happy with! 

I am so glad I have you ladies!! xx

Babydust to all you beautiful ladies :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: I'm sure you're right on the c-sections. The fertility specialist who did my TR said everything looked really good inside...not even scaring from my previous 2 c-sections...although he said "as a general rule taught to the dr.s...4 and no more" but def. on a case by case basis

Crystal: Wish I could say I'm super disciplined and am waiting to test simply because of that:haha: truth is..I don't feel our chances are good this month. We bd on CD15, CD16, CD17 which is the day I got my +opk...am -, 2pm+..we bd that afternoon with plans to do it again that night but dh was too tired to awaken when I came to bed. CD18 +opk am, but - @5pm:sad2:...I was under the assumption that once it turned neg. O had occured and it was now too late, so we didn't BD that night...WELL, 3 days later FF moved my O date to CD19!!!!:dohh: No I'm SOOO mad at myself for not going ahead and BD that night (instead of having a pity party:growlmad:). Since this is my first month using FF, I don't have a pattern to compare previous months.:shrug: 

spuggle: When you did BBT, did you use www.FertilityFriend.com ? This is my first month using it and I couldn't temp without it! They help you keep track of your CM and opks as well as many other things. As Crystal recommended, Pre-seed is great for lube. I didn't realize that almost ALL the other lubes with actually KILL the sperm. There is also some recent positive talk of using baking soda...finger dipped in the BS and insert just a short distance in the vagina..not too far up as I heard it can burn...BUT it apparently balances your Ph levels and creates lots of EW CM within 30 mins or so. Might not hurt to give that a try! Also, are you familiar with the sperm meets egg plan?


----------



## spuggle

Hi Faithhopelove, i did use fertilty friend but ony for the fertile days calendar, i'm gad you told me about the lube thing as when needed we tend to use durex lube, which stupidly i haven't even checked if it contains spermicide. What is the BS supposed to do ? it sounds a little scary to me lol.

Also from the research i have done on the www when you get a +OPK its the surge happening before ov, ov takes place approx 12-32 hours after +OPK.


----------



## spuggle

Thank you Super, its great to chat to ppl in the same boat.


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Thanks Mamma, will have to look it up on the good old www, not sure where to get it in uk but it's worth a try.

 
Hi Spuggle I am from the UK too, and I bought my Pre Seed from ebay, along with my OPK's. Like I said earlier I need to use something to help my cervical mucus (CM) as Clomid causes hostile CM............As for the Baking Soda, we call it Bicarb of Soda in the UK and it isnt the same as Baking Powder...lol....and like Momma said it balances your CM PH so the sperm can live longer...All I did was wash hands, cover finger with Bicarb and insert in your vagina being careful not to touch your cervix, alot like inserting a tampon really! I did this a few days before Ovulation to balance myself inside..........As for SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) here is the link for you https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm to have a look at and I also know there is a thread on here for members to join, I didnt but know it works as another TR lady used this method and got her BFP bless her!

Sorry if I sounded a little alien with my abbreviations and terminology etc....but if you have any questions I am sure someone on this thread will be happy to help you out............I hope this info helps a little...xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awwwwwww Super I am really feeling for you at the moment, I can understand your hubby wants you to be in A1 condition to get pregnant but I can also understand your needs too...... I really hope you catch soon hunny xxx If you BD today then maybe you still have a chance....x:flower:

Faith, if you BD 2 days before FF had your O day then there is still a huge chance!.........maybe you did O earlier, FF isnt always right by the exact day, I would also listen to your body and EWCM too which is the best sign I'd say!.:wacko:

Momma, hows you symptoms going hunny........wont be long till you are testing..........you are officially in the TWW......bring it on..:hugs:

Jo Jo, I know you are working hard babes, but we miss your input on here girl, so please post when you get a minute and let us know how you are getting on.........xx:coffee:

Jasmine, how you feeling this month, hope you are still full of spirit and I am hoping your BFP will come soon and stick.....!..xxx:flower:


Ready we miss you girl, I hope you read all the support we have for you girl soon.....xxxxxxxx Hurry Back.!!!!

Angel Cake, how you feeling, you havent posted for a little while, I hope everything is ok with you, post when you can for an update..xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, there is alot of activity on here now which is great!....so I am sorry if I have but I love everyone who is posting on our thread................xx

Anyway I wish everyone the best of luck and I really hope to hear some good news this month from my fav TR girls....Please list every symptom, no matter how little, and remember there is NEVER TOO MUCH INFORMATION...............LOADS AND LOADS OF :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

spuggle ( and any others wondering...) here is a link to the article I read about lubricants https://www.ivf1.com/vaginal-lubricants-fertility/

Crystal, you are always so encouraging:hugs: I appreciate it so much:flower:

Okay, so symptom spotting:haha: ... bbs are sore...common for pre-AF, feeling nauseous today..again, another sign of AF..usually 1-2 days before she arrives. so, perhaps my cycle is indeed 29 days...also feeling tired and a little crampy...all could be signs of AF :growlmad: oh, and hunger pains! I go to bed with them and wake up with them. I'm wondering if it's my new prenatals...maybe speeding up my metabolizm...hey! I'll take it! 
why does pregnant and AF look so much alike:wacko: 

So that's me, who else is having TWW symptoms....come on, it's never too early to symptom spot:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

Faith, af and pregnancy are so much alike! So very much alike. Before I got my bfp, I swear that she was on her way, not a doubt in my mind that she will come. I had my usual pimple break out, sore bb's, very crampy. The hunger pains is good! FX for you :)


----------



## mommax3

crystal im feeling very gassy(sp) and i have had some cramps and today I was super tired but we all know that those syptoms could be from anything and considering I did'nt opk and I think I missed my o day this month (did it the 4 days before though) im not feeling to positive :( How are you feeling? 
Super at least you know he cares thats always A good thing lol Im sure your frustrated though i know we all just want to get the show on the road!


----------



## spuggle

Well last night i ordered my pre seed from ebay, checked the lube i have been using and although it doesn't have spermicide it does say that it can slow the little swimmers down, I tested yesterday as im obssesed with testing a few days before i should (I did with my other pregnancies and got +) so i'm thinking that this month will be a BFN when i test Thursday, my cycles vary so much though sometimes i have an 18 day cycle and others is 26 never go longer than 26. DH had his hopes up for this month but seeing as i had BFN yesterday even though it's early i think we will be going for cycle 9 and praying for a BFP.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ladies,

Glad you ordered your preseed Spuggle!, but really sorry the witch got you again!....I really hope it works for you, have you talked to your doctor about clomid or any other drugs to help regulate your cycle, I suffered from short cycles too..... 23 days roughly and clomid has helped me..... but your cycles seem to be really short, do you know how long your LP is after Ovulation?.....:hugs:

Momma, how you feeling, being tired is good however I agree with it being other pre AF symptoms too, as I know progesterone can knock you out and I am feeling totally shattered at the moment.......How are the cramps and temps going?.:flower:

Faith how is your cycle going, I know you said you felt a little sickly.......I really hope your AF takes a long holiday...fingers crossed for you girl!x.

Super how you feeling hunny?....any more signs of Ovulation, EWCM etc? 

ATM - I am still crampy, lots of creamy CM, temps doing great, felt alittle off colour today and felt a bit dizzy when I turned quickly, but again these symptoms could mean anything......Cant wait to start POAS next week this TWW wait is really taking its time, but I will take whatever comes and I will have to wait to find out if this month is successful or not!!
Its my sons 19th birthday tomorrow so I will get to see him for a while, I really miss him now he has flown the nest.......he plays semi professional football and has his own life now.......19 years wow they have gone by in a flash!..

Hope everyone is in good spirits and hanging in there, I will check in again soon.........take care ladies..xx:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies :)

I can't wait for you to get your bfp crystal..and you too momma!! :)

Spuggle you are not out until af arrives! FX girl. xx

How are all the ladies doing?

AFM, well I had some O type pains all day yesterday that got worse during the evening and today it's gone? I got my pg tests on the mail but not my opk's..great hey just when I needed them. Oh well so I did get a few sessions in :) Not sure If it was O or about to or nothing at all , no harm in trying hey? lol

Take care ladies xx


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey Ladies! Hi to ya Spuggle! I'm on my second month TTC after my TR back in Nov. I had a chemical last month which they took no bloods for or did a scan just on the fact that I started bleeding which now I'm thinking wasn't so good. Have any of you felt twiinges in your tubes. I feel it on one side more than the other. I hope it is just O time or cause I started EPO cause I got a pink line on my OPKs but since they did no bloods.....could it be leftover HCG? It's been 10 days since I started to bleed. I hate this confusion. My temps are still up about .4 or .5 degrees too and my tatas are still large and veiny. I need to go google how long it takes HCG to leave your system. 

I wish all of you luck. Seems like everyone's in their TWW. :flower:


----------



## spuggle

Thanks for the welcome Jasmine.

Super i know i'm still in the game till AF arrives but the test i used detects HCG as low as 10miu so i doubt i will get a BFP this cycle.

Crystal, funny you ask about clomid as i have just got back from gp, she has to speak to the gynae unit at my local hospital, as i have had reversal done privately she's not sure if prescibing me clomid on the NHS counts as fertility treatment (which i am not entitled to) She also said that i need a weekly scan whilst on it to check i'm not ovulating too many eggs, I will just have to wait and see if she can help me, this paying private business is costly especially if i need a weekly ultrasound. =o( i have to say i'm really not hopeful of anything at the moment, I just don't think me and DH are meant to have a bundle of joy together.


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Thanks for the welcome Jasmine.
> 
> Super i know i'm still in the game till AF arrives but the test i used detects HCG as low as 10miu so i doubt i will get a BFP this cycle.
> 
> Crystal, funny you ask about clomid as i have just got back from gp, she has to speak to the gynae unit at my local hospital, as i have had reversal done privately she's not sure if prescibing me clomid on the NHS counts as fertility treatment (which i am not entitled to) She also said that i need a weekly scan whilst on it to check i'm not ovulating too many eggs, I will just have to wait and see if she can help me, this paying private business is costly especially if i need a weekly ultrasound. =o( i have to say i'm really not hopeful of anything at the moment, I just don't think me and DH are meant to have a bundle of joy together.

Hi Spuggle, I too paid privately and was prescribed clomid by the consultant who did my TR operation, to increase my chances, you would be entitled to clomid on the NHS anyway, as its classed as assisted fertility your GP may not give out clomid but the hospital would..........Also I am not monitored for stimulation via ultrasounds apart from getting CD21 bloods done for progesterone every month.........I am getting these done tomorrow................Let me know how you get on hunny as you do sound like you need clomid to lengthen your cycle, you are all fixed now like any other women trying for another baby so you have the same entitlements as anyone else..........Hope this helps........xx


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Hey Ladies! Hi to ya Spuggle! I'm on my second month TTC after my TR back in Nov. I had a chemical last month which they took no bloods for or did a scan just on the fact that I started bleeding which now I'm thinking wasn't so good. Have any of you felt twiinges in your tubes. I feel it on one side more than the other. I hope it is just O time or cause I started EPO cause I got a pink line on my OPKs but since they did no bloods.....could it be leftover HCG? It's been 10 days since I started to bleed. I hate this confusion. My temps are still up about .4 or .5 degrees too and my tatas are still large and veiny. I need to go google how long it takes HCG to leave your system.
> 
> I wish all of you luck. Seems like everyone's in their TWW. :flower:

Hey Jasmine, A lot like you when I had my chemical I lost things naturally and did not get any monitoring either, however I did get my HCG levels checked and mine were back to normal within 2 weeks.......so your recent OPK could be picking up some HCG still, what I would do is another preg test to see if HCG is out of your system, if its negative then you can assume your OPK is picking up LH ...Hope this makes sense...xxFingers crossed you are O-ving hunny.........Good Luck xx


----------



## spuggle

Crystal that's my thoughts exactly, i paid to be put back together, if i hadn't been steralised i would be entitled to help so hopefully i will get it. I just noticed you and Jasmine had a chemichal pregnancy, that's a good sign hope you get one that sticks really soon, i think i had one on cycle 3 but never had it confirmed, i took a test the day my period was due and it came up positive straight away then the next day i got AF, i just thought at the time i had bought a fautly test as i have read with clear blue alot of ppl get evaporation lines but this wasn't an evaporation line it was blue and came up straight away.


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww...sorry to hear that spuggle! :flower: I know there are alot of chemicals happen anyway and if we werent testing so early we wouldnt have known ....this happens to non TR women too so I think we just add to the statistics overall........I really hope you get your clomid to help you as I think you luteal phase is too short to hang on to the pregnancy and I think if you could extend your LP then you would be more successful?.......Did you have testing done prior to your operation, i.e FSH and Progesterone, you would have had these on day 3 (FSH) and day 21 (Progesterone) of your cycle if you had? also the consultant should have discussed with you your cycle lengths prior to surgery..............I really hope you can get some help and these tests will be available through the NHS............Keep me updated.......xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Crystal i had progestrone levels checked before surgery and the results showed i was ovulating, but what gets me with those tests is you only have it once, it doesnt prove that ovulation occurs every month.

Only too true about us testing early and knowing things sooner than others would but then again i think alot of ppl trying to concieve in normal circumstances test asap aswell.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi again Spuggle, I would request day 21 progesterone blood tests anyway from your doctor, I am not sure of your age but these can be done as routine anyway from NHS.......Here is wishing you good luck in your TTC journey...xxx Keep us updated......:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Hi again Spuggle, I would request day 21 progesterone blood tests anyway from your doctor, I am not sure of your age but these can be done as routine anyway from NHS.......Here is wishing you good luck in your TTC journey...xxx Keep us updated......:hugs:

crystal how ya feeling? Any symptoms yet? I had cramping but none today but now i have like a weird pressure feeling in my vajay not sure if this is even a symptom but I feel like its in my bone hmm weird! good luck I really hope this is our month:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi again Spuggle, I would request day 21 progesterone blood tests anyway from your doctor, I am not sure of your age but these can be done as routine anyway from NHS.......Here is wishing you good luck in your TTC journey...xxx Keep us updated......:hugs:
> 
> crystal how ya feeling? Any symptoms yet? I had cramping but none today but now i have like a weird pressure feeling in my vajay not sure if this is even a symptom but I feel like its in my bone hmm weird! good luck I really hope this is our month:happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Momma, your symptoms sound promising......:happydance:yes I am getting a few one which is new to me is the abundance of creamy CM which I havent had before, I have had pains since Ovulation and more like pulling pains now...when I lie down and turn from my side onto my back I feel something pulling in my uterus on the left and right like a sharp quick tug pain...only way to describe it really......It may be my ovaries or my tubes but never had this amount of minor cramping really for as long........Probably me thinking so much into it, I am starting to get lower backache too ........One other thing I couldnt walk in my heels today as my legs were aching, again dont think this is a symptom its just me being hopefull...lmao....I hope your symptoms get worse.... sort of speaking, which is progression really and all we can do is pray that this is our month.............My son is 19 TODAY YEY, I am just waiting on him arriving from Cumbria so we cant wait to see him...........funny this is as well..... its a New Moon today and when I was looking at the Moon chart is was also a New Moon the day I gave birth too, lets hope the new moon proves some significance as I have read it is associated with cycles and fertility and hopefully I might have a new little something which starts today as well.........fingers crossed for everyone in the TTW!!:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Crystal i'm 28 (well until sunday anyway) lol. I have a form to go get day 21 blood test but missed it this month so will get them done next month now.

Hoping the new moon brings lots of BFP's for all of you. xx


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hi again Spuggle, I would request day 21 progesterone blood tests anyway from your doctor, I am not sure of your age but these can be done as routine anyway from NHS.......Here is wishing you good luck in your TTC journey...xxx Keep us updated......:hugs:
> 
> crystal how ya feeling? Any symptoms yet? I had cramping but none today but now i have like a weird pressure feeling in my vajay not sure if this is even a symptom but I feel like its in my bone hmm weird! good luck I really hope this is our month:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Momma, your symptoms sound promising......:happydance:yes I am getting a few one which is new to me is the abundance of creamy CM which I havent had before, I have had pains since Ovulation and more like pulling pains now...when I lie down and turn from my side onto my back I feel something pulling in my uterus on the left and right like a sharp quick tug pain...only way to describe it really......It may be my ovaries or my tubes but never had this amount of minor cramping really for as long........Probably me thinking so much into it, I am starting to get lower backache too ........One other thing I couldnt walk in my heels today as my legs were aching, again dont think this is a symptom its just me being hopefull...lmao....I hope your symptoms get worse.... sort of speaking, which is progression really and all we can do is pray that this is our month.............My son is 19 TODAY YEY, I am just waiting on him arriving from Cumbria so we cant wait to see him...........funny this is as well..... its a New Moon today and when I was looking at the Moon chart is was also a New Moon the day I gave birth too, lets hope the new moon proves some significance as I have read it is associated with cycles and fertility and hopefully I might have a new little something which starts today as well.........fingers crossed for everyone in the TTW!!:hugs:Click to expand...

yay crystal I hope are symptoms are really something!!!! come on new moon!!!! I bet you cant wait to see your son what a great thing to look forward to, I dread the days my kids grow up and spread there wings :cry:
It's goota be so hard and rewarding at the same time. Enjoy your son hopeing you get another little one to love on soon


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: I`m here Crystal.. on the 1 week wait now for my AF... I am hoping that I have kept the witch away this month.. :haha:

Welcome Spuggle!!.. and good luck ttc.

I bought some conceive plus to try next month, then I read that preseed comes with an applicator.. oh well I will get it up there somehow :blush:

How is everyone else doing?? 

love and babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Good Evening ladies (depending on where you are in the world) Got AF today, only 24 days this month, so here goes cycle 9, wish me luck.

How is everyone today ??


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Good Evening ladies (depending on where you are in the world) Got AF today, only 24 days this month, so here goes cycle 9, wish me luck.
> 
> How is everyone today ??

SOrry the witch got you spuggle :hugs: cycle 9? wow sometimes this ttc thing just takes some time you are due for your BFP hope you get it in feb


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, ladies I took another pregnancy test and it showed positive. It's been twelve days since I started bleeding and it lasted about 4 days. Do you think it's leftover pregnancy hormones? I've been reading where quite a few women bled but still went on to have a healthy baby. I'm so aggravated that they did not do scans and bloodwork. I have an appointment for Monday, so I'll have to wait and see if I'm still pregnant or not. Wish me luck and pray for me, my friends. :shrug:


----------



## mommax3

jasminep0489 said:


> Well, ladies I took another pregnancy test and it showed positive. It's been twelve days since I started bleeding and it lasted about 4 days. Do you think it's leftover pregnancy hormones? I've been reading where quite a few women bled but still went on to have a healthy baby. I'm so aggravated that they did not do scans and bloodwork. I have an appointment for Monday, so I'll have to wait and see if I'm still pregnant or not. Wish me luck and pray for me, my friends. :shrug:

WOW jasmine you must be so frustrated just wondering what the hell is going on:growlmad: :growlmad: I dont really know anything about the mc thing so I cant chime in I just want to say im sorry you have to deal with this and who knows stranger things have happened I hope it is just a fluke and you have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## mommax3

jasminep0489 said:


> Well, ladies I took another pregnancy test and it showed positive. It's been twelve days since I started bleeding and it lasted about 4 days. Do you think it's leftover pregnancy hormones? I've been reading where quite a few women bled but still went on to have a healthy baby. I'm so aggravated that they did not do scans and bloodwork. I have an appointment for Monday, so I'll have to wait and see if I'm still pregnant or not. Wish me luck and pray for me, my friends. :shrug:

I also wanted to say try posting this question on the other TR thread some of the ladies over there unfourunatly seem to have more experinnce in this area


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies I took another pregnancy test and it showed positive. It's been twelve days since I started bleeding and it lasted about 4 days. Do you think it's leftover pregnancy hormones? I've been reading where quite a few women bled but still went on to have a healthy baby. I'm so aggravated that they did not do scans and bloodwork. I have an appointment for Monday, so I'll have to wait and see if I'm still pregnant or not. Wish me luck and pray for me, my friends. :shrug:
> 
> I also wanted to say try posting this question on the other TR thread some of the ladies over there unfourunatly seem to have more experinnce in this areaClick to expand...

OMG Jasmine, what you must be feeling!!??? I really hope you get some answers on Monday, request they give you an ultrasound to check........I really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Good Evening ladies (depending on where you are in the world) Got AF today, only 24 days this month, so here goes cycle 9, wish me luck.
> 
> How is everyone today ??
> 
> SOrry the witch got you spuggle :hugs: cycle 9? wow sometimes this ttc thing just takes some time you are due for your BFP hope you get it in febClick to expand...

Crystal i hope that for all of us, it is so hard ttc, all the tests and timing it right doesn't always work, trying to be positive about it.

I have had some good news this morning though, my GP is reffering me to gynae so i may get the clomid and possibly HSG to see if my tube is still open, i will have day 21 test done this cycle too.

Fingers crossed for everyone else, this month could be your monthn :winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

Jasmine how come they didnt do bloods or scan.. bloods are especially important, in establising if you are losing the baby or if its still growing.. may be worth maaking an appointment for some..good luck hunni xx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, Jasmine....... is the test alot darker now? could of been implantation bleeding and you need a scan ASAP hunny to make sure baby is ok xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, Jasmine....... is the test alot darker now? could of been implantation bleeding and you need a scan ASAP hunny to make sure baby is ok xxxx

Well, I bled for 3 or 4 days on CD 32 which put me about 4 or 5 days late) I got the faint positive the day or so before the bleeding. Well, I started the OPKs on CD 10 of what I thought was a new cycle and for three days I got positives. I thought I'd better go get an HPT to ease my mind and it turned positive in less than a minute. It was even a blue dye Dollar Store cheapie which I've heard bad things about......LOL! I have an appt. Monday, but I may go to the ER later today when my DH gets home. Here, where I live, you must show a positive HPT to get good prenatal healthcare and since I go to school and have no other healthcare I have to wait until then to get into a good doctor. You have to be pregnant or a kid to get insurance around here. I did a lot of research and was shocked by all the women who bled during their pregnancies but then delivered a normal, healthy baby. I'm trying not to dwell on the good right now and believe that its still a viable pregnancy, but I am worried because they said it was a chemical and with everything I've read about a chemical, your levels drop back down within a few days. I'll keep you all posted. :hugs:

Angelcake- They don't care about doing bloods or anything else because I don't have insurance yet. I will hopefully have it Monday if the urine test they'll do is still positive at the Health Dept.


----------



## angelcake71

Aww thats bad I hope you get sorted out soon xx


----------



## crystal69uk

GOOD LUCK JASMINE I hope you get to find out exactly what your situation is, and soon........xxxxxxxxx Fingers crossed for you hunny and I also can understand your situation with health care too as it isnt the same as the UK where we dont need insurance as we have a National Health Service......I really pray you get some concrete answers ...and the positive ones too!.xx


----------



## jojo1972

FX for you Jasmine, We are all praying for you xxx


----------



## Superstoked

I hope all is okay Jasmine. 

How are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, did you test yet:haha: I know it's a little early..but you're getting so close! Are you having any unusual symptoms??? :flower:

Af found me this morning...it's all good though:thumbup: Wasn't sure how I was going to handle a BFP today and leave town in 6 days for a 5 week trip. It all worked out for the best:winkwink: I'm moving ahead full steam with SMEP..dh is on board, so we'll see if we can make us a Valentines baby!:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, did you test yet:haha: I know it's a little early..but you're getting so close! Are you having any unusual symptoms??? :flower:
> 
> Af found me this morning...it's all good though:thumbup: Wasn't sure how I was going to handle a BFP today and leave town in 6 days for a 5 week trip. It all worked out for the best:winkwink: I'm moving ahead full steam with SMEP..dh is on board, so we'll see if we can make us a Valentines baby!:happydance:

Hi Faith, I am sorry AF found you this morning but glad you have something positive out of this month with you going away on a trip.....it still beats you up every month seeing a BFN though......aw keep trying hunny xx:hugs:

I havent tested yet but will very soon...I am going crazy to POAS but really dont want to bring on the disappointment early..... I am really overly tired and have other symptoms too, but pre AF symptoms are very much the same......I am just keeping my fingers crossed really and see how the symptoms grow hopefully...x..I do keep my journal up to date daily just so I have a reference for other months...lol........Hope everyone is well...:flower:


----------



## angelcake71

FX Crystal...hope you get your bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I wish I had your patience Crystal, I'd be doing all the tests I could get my hands on lol. Loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust: to you hunny xxxx

Did you go and get checked out at the ER Jasmine? Keeping my FX for you hunny xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Yeah Jasmine how you doing babes....x...really hope everything is ok.......let us know you are ok.......:flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Oh crystal, you have us on the edge of our seats!! lol I agree with Jojo, you have more patience than me! lol Strong lady...FX hun


----------



## crystal69uk

I am on the edge of my seat myself...lol....I have been fighting with myself not to test Im telling you!..:wacko: But If I do get a BFN then at least I wont be wondering if I could still get a BFP so I am better to hang on as long as I can before testing then I will know for definate if I am or not!..hope that makes sense..x

JoJo thanks for the well wishes, I really hope this is your month and I know you will get plenty BD in...lol...

Super, thanks too, how are you feeling?...I know you werent sure if you were Ovulating or getting close to testing too.....fingers crossed for both

Momma how you are you getting on with your symptoms you are on the same cycle as me, are you feeling anything yet hunny, when are you planning to test?..:hugs:

Faith, your trip will be here soon, I hope you are off somewhere nice and warm!..:flower:

Jasmine ...you havent posted on here for a few days I really hope everything is ok hunny..........xxx post when you can to let us know how you are doing!..xxxxxx

Angel , thanks for the wishes too, hope you are fighting strong in your journey 2...xxx

Spuggle, hey girl how you doing so far, I know you are back in the driving seat, hows it going?xx

Sorry If I have missed anyone, but for everyone else in their TTC journey I wish you loads of Baby Dust and I really hope we hear some more great news soon from any of our TR ladies!.....Sending lots of happy vibes:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I just took a peek at your chart...it looks great:happydance: Oooo, I hope those temps stay up:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, I just took a peek at your chart...it looks great:happydance: Oooo, I hope those temps stay up:thumbup:

Aww thanks....I wasnt sure as there are so many variations with charts isnt there, but I am hoping they stay up and get even higher so I can start getting excited...lol......I was telling JoJo earlier I will be picking my heart off the floor if I am not this month, as we have tried everything we possibly could to catch, but if its not meant to be then that will be my fate and its on to month 5 TTC...xx 

I am just happy hearing of TR ladies success and really hope it continues...we need more BFP's come on TR girls we can do this!!!....x


----------



## mommax3

Crystal im getting excited for you!!! I have no real symptoms I dont think this is my month but ttc got her BFP and your sounding positive hopefully scoring 2 for the TR ladies and hey its my 4th month trying so i guess thats not that bad I have seen woman wait longer on here for there bfp. So if I have to wait a little longet i will be ok :) my dr. says that I was'nt suppose to be trying until this month anyway so im sure i was'nt healed enough to be trying when i was fx I get one next month :) ps I have peed on a sick since 6 dpo lol obvioulsy bfn lol


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Good luck and lots of baby dust to all you lovely TR ladies..:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Crystal really hope you do get your :bfp: I know what it feels like to test and end up disappointed. when is your AF due hun?? xxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi Girls, sorry been a bit quiet but its been my birthday weekend so been celebrating way too much lol.

I have an appointment to go to gynae specialist on the 17th Feb, i can't actually believe how fast i got the appointment, i have to admit i'm a little nervous about what they will want to do (if anything) to investigate things, i'm thinking they might do a hsg before they will consder the clomid just to check my tube is open.

Crystal really hoping you get your BFP, when will you be due to test ?? i see you are being very patient, well done you. xx

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I was thinking about Jasmine. I hope she is doing well. 

Crystal, is it almost time to test? lol Look at me, so pushy! lol Just so excited for you.

Momma, it is not over yet doll. 

Jojo, how have you been doing?

Spuggle, happy b-day! I hope goes well at your appointment.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Super, I'm doing great at the moment. I had a 26 day cycle last time and really thought for a while that it might of been my month, but unfortunately it wasn't to be. Oh well :wacko: maybe this month will be ours. How are you doing sweetie? xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Sounds like everyone is in good spirits!..x:flower:

I am not testing until I am late for AF...which is due this Friday as I Ovulated late with the Clomid this month..... so please ignore my ticker....but watch this space.........I am hopeful, but from experience you have to be positive and not build your hopes up too much right!.....

I have a job interview tomorrow which should take my mind off things for a while...but talk about timings...lmao....Yeah I go for an interview and mention I am trying for a baby and I think I might be pregnant!..lol..never mind I always was a good actor and as long as I am not physically sick at interview, how would they know???.......cos I aint telling them nothing...lol..Then again if I aint then maybe its a blessing in disguise and it will take my day to day living from TTC and going crazy to actually doing something which is bringing some mental stimulation apart from thinking about babies....Wish me luck.......

Hope everyone is going great! and on back on the TTC wagon again......I have my fingers crossed for everyone!!!!:happydance:I would dearly love everyone on this thread to get a BFP and SOON!!!! I will post back soon girls!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck with your interview Crystal and FX you get the job xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Good luck crystal! I hope it all works out for you. 

Jojo, it would be great if this month is ours!! I am doing fine. I am saying I o'd and I should be 4 or 5 dpo...soooo not really sure though, no opk's or temps so going by ewcm and o like pains. Nothing really going on in terms of symptoms. Maybe I never even o'd LOL. But something has to give right? af or bfp. This waiting game sucks!! lol 


Where are you Jasmine? I hope all is well.


----------



## jojo1972

I have to agree that the tww does drag lol. Good luck Super and I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunny, and JASMINE update us hunny xxxx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sounds like everyone is in good spirits!..x:flower:
> 
> I am not testing until I am late for AF...which is due this Friday as I Ovulated late with the Clomid this month..... so please ignore my ticker....but watch this space.........I am hopeful, but from experience you have to be positive and not build your hopes up too much right!.....
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow which should take my mind off things for a while...but talk about timings...lmao....Yeah I go for an interview and mention I am trying for a baby and I think I might be pregnant!..lol..never mind I always was a good actor and as long as I am not physically sick at interview, how would they know???.......cos I aint telling them nothing...lol..Then again if I aint then maybe its a blessing in disguise and it will take my day to day living from TTC and going crazy to actually doing something which is bringing some mental stimulation apart from thinking about babies....Wish me luck.......
> 
> Hope everyone is going great! and on back on the TTC wagon again......I have my fingers crossed for everyone!!!!:happydance:I would dearly love everyone on this thread to get a BFP and SOON!!!! I will post back soon girls!

Good luck Crystal, hope you get the job, :thumbup: I'm excited for you and think it's amazing that you are waiting until friday to test, think i might try waiting this month but i'm not very strong lol, the suspense gets the better of me. 
Hope everyone else is well today. xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: i am far too impatient to wait!! 
I hope you get your BFP and good luckwith the job interview!! xx


----------



## mommax3

Crystal im dying to know if your pg or not!!!!!!! your killing us lol


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies hope your all well have most of moved over here now from the other thread????

Jo x x


----------



## floppyears

I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence


----------



## mommax3

floppyears said:


> I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence

oh flopyears Im soooo sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: It seems like there are alot of mc after tr , sooo sad :cry: you are right though god will give you a child


----------



## Superstoked

So sorry to hear Floppy. You have some great support here! When I was/am dealing with it, these ladies helped me more than ever. :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Thanks super for your support and you know what I realized that I have support here. I just didn't have a desire Super to log in or post I know you can relate. I mean I know you ladies would understand but it's like I just wanted to be left alone which I realized wasn't helping me. The more I express the emotions/thoughts the better I feel. I need a journal. How do I create one here?


----------



## spuggle

floppyears said:


> I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence

Floppy so sorry for your loss, i understand some of how you must be feeling as i had an early miscarriage 7 years ago, i felt like shutting myself away as it was to upsetting to talk about but i think you have done the right thing by talking about your emotions i did find that over time it helped.


----------



## angelcake71

so sorry Floppy... xx


----------



## crystal69uk

OMG I have been missing in action a few days and so much has happened on my thread!!!!!..........

I am sooo pleased Ready is back with us, but I am so devastated for your loss, what a shame! its no comfort but we all know how you are feeling and we are here every step of your journey...........I am praying for you girl!..xxx Loads and Loads of Hugs!!! Floppy you 2!......I am so sad for your loss, I am praying for you 2 xxxxx you will bounce back I know you will, both of you!.

Welcome to our Thread Josie.......how you doing babes?.......you have had a hard time recently too!........I could cry with all of these sad stories!.......

Well thanks for the well wishes for my interview.............I DID IT......YEY I GOT THE JOB!!! I start a week on Monday, I decided that TTC has completley taken over my life and I needed to have something else to concentrate on otherwise I will go mental.........I have always worked and I have found it really hard being a house wife since my operation and now I think its time to go back to work and whatever happens will happen anyway regardless.....

I am 12DPO today I caved in and tested and yes a BFN!!! I really think I am totally over analysing every symptom and especially having high levels of progesterone has really tricked my body into thinking I am pregnant including my mind!...I really thought out of all of these months that this month was it!...........Well I am sorry to say ITS NOT.......I am sorry I kept a few of you on the edge of your seats but I had to be sure.........my temps are still high but I am expecting them to drop tomorrow ready for AF on Friday!.....I think under the given circumstances it certainly isnt the time to be posting any big annoucements anyway......I feel deeply saddened by recent events, and I really hope we can all find some comfort in each other and pick our hearts off the floor and learn to be happy in ourselves again..

We are all made of super strong stuff and we will get there soon, I really do believe that!

"Have faith in your dreams and someday, your rainbow will come shining through. No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep believing, the dream that you wish will come true!"

Hugs to everyone :hug:xx:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> OMG I have been missing in action a few days and so much has happened on my thread!!!!!..........
> 
> I am sooo pleased Ready is back with us, but I am so devastated for your loss, what a shame! its no comfort but we all know how you are feeling and we are here every step of your journey...........I am praying for you girl!..xxx Loads and Loads of Hugs!!! Floppy you 2!......I am so sad for your loss, I am praying for you 2 xxxxx you will bounce back I know you will, both of you!.
> 
> Welcome to our Thread Josie.......how you doing babes?.......you have had a hard time recently too!........I could cry with all of these sad stories!.......
> 
> Well thanks for the well wishes for my interview.............I DID IT......YEY I GOT THE JOB!!! I start a week on Monday, I decided that TTC has completley taken over my life and I needed to have something else to concentrate on otherwise I will go mental.........I have always worked and I have found it really hard being a house wife since my operation and now I think its time to go back to work and whatever happens will happen anyway regardless.....
> 
> I am 12DPO today I caved in and tested and yes a BFN!!! I really think I am totally over analysing every symptom and especially having high levels of progesterone has really tricked my body into thinking I am pregnant including my mind!...I really thought out of all of these months that this month was it!...........Well I am sorry to say ITS NOT.......I am sorry I kept a few of you on the edge of your seats but I had to be sure.........my temps are still high but I am expecting them to drop tomorrow ready for AF on Friday!.....I think under the given circumstances it certainly isnt the time to be posting any big annoucements anyway......I feel deeply saddened by recent events, and I really hope we can all find some comfort in each other and pick our hearts off the floor and learn to be happy in ourselves again..
> 
> We are all made of super strong stuff and we will get there soon, I really do believe that!
> 
> "Have faith in your dreams and someday, your rainbow will come shining through. No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep believing, the dream that you wish will come true!"
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hug:xx:hugs:

Crystal you just made me cry :cry:lo not hard lately to many emotions. I totally understand im a sahm and I too have way to much time to sit and think about every little twinge, pain and what nots! All the ladies stories on here are very sad but your right our dreams will come true :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Crystal, I think I love you! :) you always say the right thing! Congrats on the job!! YAY..Sorry for the bfn..:hugs: You are still not out yet though.


----------



## Superstoked

Have not heard from Jasmine?? I hope she is okay.


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Have not heard from Jasmine?? I hope she is okay.

I know Jasmine is MIA too!.........I really hope she has some good news which would be music to our ears.........fingers crossed for you Jaz!.xx:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> OMG I have been missing in action a few days and so much has happened on my thread!!!!!..........
> 
> I am sooo pleased Ready is back with us, but I am so devastated for your loss, what a shame! its no comfort but we all know how you are feeling and we are here every step of your journey...........I am praying for you girl!..xxx Loads and Loads of Hugs!!! Floppy you 2!......I am so sad for your loss, I am praying for you 2 xxxxx you will bounce back I know you will, both of you!.
> 
> Welcome to our Thread Josie.......how you doing babes?.......you have had a hard time recently too!........I could cry with all of these sad stories!.......
> 
> Well thanks for the well wishes for my interview.............I DID IT......YEY I GOT THE JOB!!! I start a week on Monday, I decided that TTC has completley taken over my life and I needed to have something else to concentrate on otherwise I will go mental.........I have always worked and I have found it really hard being a house wife since my operation and now I think its time to go back to work and whatever happens will happen anyway regardless.....
> 
> I am 12DPO today I caved in and tested and yes a BFN!!! I really think I am totally over analysing every symptom and especially having high levels of progesterone has really tricked my body into thinking I am pregnant including my mind!...I really thought out of all of these months that this month was it!...........Well I am sorry to say ITS NOT.......I am sorry I kept a few of you on the edge of your seats but I had to be sure.........my temps are still high but I am expecting them to drop tomorrow ready for AF on Friday!.....I think under the given circumstances it certainly isnt the time to be posting any big annoucements anyway......I feel deeply saddened by recent events, and I really hope we can all find some comfort in each other and pick our hearts off the floor and learn to be happy in ourselves again..
> 
> We are all made of super strong stuff and we will get there soon, I really do believe that!
> 
> "Have faith in your dreams and someday, your rainbow will come shining through. No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep believing, the dream that you wish will come true!"
> 
> Hugs to everyone :hug:xx:hugs:

:happydance:You got the job! That's awesome:flower:

Sorry it's looking like AF will be visiting:hugs: Like you said, perhaps the timing wouldn't have been best. It WILL happen, at just the right time:winkwink:


----------



## floppyears

Congrats Crystal on the new job!!! Yay!


----------



## angelcake71

:nope: AF got me too Crystal .. yesterday.. I too had been having loads of symptons.. and thought I was pregnant.. but sadly I am not..

congrats on the job and sorry for the BFN..xx


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 said:


> :nope: AF got me too Crystal .. yesterday.. I too had been having loads of symptons.. and thought I was pregnant.. but sadly I am not..
> 
> congrats on the job and sorry for the BFN..xx

Aww sorry the witch got you hun!! FX for our bfp's next month!!:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :nope: AF got me too Crystal .. yesterday.. I too had been having loads of symptons.. and thought I was pregnant.. but sadly I am not..
> 
> congrats on the job and sorry for the BFN..xx
> 
> Aww sorry the witch got you hun!! FX for our bfp's next month!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I am sorry too Angel....xxx I can see some light at the end of this tunnel for all of us......Fingers crossed for next monthxxx


----------



## spuggle

Morning all, Crystal well done on getting your job, sorry to hear about the bfn, lets hope that the next cycle will be a good one.

I'm just starting to ov, i did my opk this morning and got a faint line so i will kep testing today and tomorrow until i get my positive and plenty of bd'ing.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Crystal and Super.. yeah its gonna be our turn next month.. hope you are both ok xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ya.........Yes I am fine, got over the initial disappointment of my BFN and AF has arrived with a vengence this morning, I am pleased I can move on to Feb now, starting with Clomid tomorrow again for next 5 days.......and at least I had a 29 day cycle this month which was alot longer than normal which is incouraging....

Hope you get your +OPK soon Spuggle...........yey guess you will be busy doing the deed at the moment......hope them swimmers find your egg...fingers crossed.

Thanks for the well wishes Angel and I pray this is your month too babes...xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok.........Momma has AF arrived yet hunny???

I will check in again later and see how everyone is feeling......:hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: yep i am ok now... 
I can think about February now as well... :winkwink:
good luck ladies xx


----------



## mommax3

Hey crystal no af has not arrived she was suppose to be here yesterday morning Im getting bfn its driving me nuts!!!! I keep thinking I have my period run to the bathroom and nothing :( not sure what to think I really dont think im preggo just thing af is being her witchy self! Gl this month you are gonna get that egg girl :)
Angel you to babe lets get some BFP!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: absolutely Momma xx


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry the :witch: got you Crystal :flower: I really thought it was going to be your month. Hope you get a :bfp: Momma, remember you're not out til the :witch: rears her ugly head xxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> So sorry the :witch: got you Crystal :flower: I really thought it was going to be your month. Hope you get a :bfp: Momma, remember you're not out til the :witch: rears her ugly head xxxx

Thanks jojo and Angel :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

My AF's have been all over the place since I miscarried hunny. I'm really hoping Feb is going to my month with Crystals help and she knows what I mean! TTC after TR is really hard babes, I've had so many chemicals confirmed by the doctors its unreal but hopefully they are going to try and help me now? I don't have a problem concieveing its holding on to them and them sticking! I've had so many miscarriages its unbelieveable really...... FX we will all have our sticky beans soon xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

I agree Momma, you are not out until the witch shows her face. 

Crystal, congrats on the job again. :hugs:

How you doing angel?

Jojo, I am sorry for all your losses :hugs: I am glad you are going to get help some help doll. FX for a bfp for you very soon.

Still no news from Jasmine? I hope she is well.

AFM, If I did O I should be anywhere from 8-10dpo...Tested..lol I know..lol BFN...No shock there. Not really any symptoms going on, just have a very upset belly today. I felt fine this morning but once I had my morning tea and toast , it almost came back up. Fine for the rest of the day until I just ate some pizza and I feel sick again...And some cramping.

I tested with an opk today for the heck of it and it was not positive but very very close...Unsure whats up with that. It all boils down to me waiting..LOL 

Babydust to all you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## jojo1972

Sounds very promising Super, try a PT soon babes and GL I'm praying for your BFP hunny xxxx


----------



## mommax3

Super im getting a little excited for you :)
Jo jo Im soooo sorry to hear that you have had many loses, why must tr girls suffer so?!?! I cant wait to hear you are preggo with your lil sicky bean :)
AS for me the damn witch got me last night :( Onto month 5 ttc


----------



## Superstoked

Sorry the witch got you doll...stupid beast!lol 

I was feeling pretty good yesterday about the chance of being preggers...but not feeling anything today..Nada..ziltch! lol and a bfn...I am weak..lol Come on af come and get me!!


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> Sorry the witch got you doll...stupid beast!lol
> 
> I was feeling pretty good yesterday about the chance of being preggers...but not feeling anything today..Nada..ziltch! lol and a bfn...I am weak..lol Come on af come and get me!!

lol your too funny :haha: Im thinking feb. the month of love is gonna be our month good luck dear :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm hoping so momma! For all of us xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Good morning ladies, sorry to all who got af or bfn's good luck for feb, hoping we all get bfp's and sticky beans.

I'm starting the dreaded 2 week wait :dohh: damn I hate this time of the month soooo much, I'm so hoping that we will get a valentines bfp, my af will be due between 12th-14th Feb I would love it if on valentines day we had the best present in the world.


----------



## mommax3

Super how is everything going for you?
Jojo im having a good feeling about feb. :)
spuggle my fx you get your bfp and your 2ww goes really fast!
Im trying to temp this month but I suck lol when I finally remember in the am i already have tossed around alittle :(


----------



## spuggle

Momma I tried temping for the first couple of months ttc, the first month went well but after that it went downhill lol, good luck and I hope it works for you.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm the same as you Spuggle, I'm in the tww now and due AF on Valentines day xxxx FX for feb BFPs xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Wishing all you ladies in your TWW a :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soon, Aww I think Valentines day will be lucky for everyone in love.......xxxx

I am waiting on the big O day which will fall just before our Anniversary so I will still have everything crossed on that day and hope we all get our wishes.........Cant wait to hear more on the symptom spotting girls!... Hope everyone is still hanging in there, big and strong, we can do this, we are all special! xx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

jojo and Spuggle I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope the tww goes fast and results in a bfp! 

Momma, thanks for checking in on me.:hugs:

4 weeks tomorrow and no af anf bfn. Just waiting for af to arrive. Just wish she would come on with it... I am unsure after a mc would you go back to your regular af dates or would it be a whole new cycle. Af usually arrives 28-29 days. 

Babydust to you lovely ladies!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies. Yes I am back and ready to cheer you ladies on. I am not sure when I will TTC again but here to encourage and cheer you ladies on.


----------



## spuggle

Super, it's such a pain when AF plays around with you emotions, as if we're not going through it enough every month with temps and opk's checking cm and any other symptoms of ov or pg, then af leaves you playing a guessing game. 

Hope you get one or the other soon so you know. x


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: i am fine Super how are you hunni?? xx


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 said:


> :coffee: i am fine Super how are you hunni?? xx

I am well thanks :thumbup: I tested hpt and opk today, seems i have a +opk?? thought I already had o'd like 2 weeks ago..I never had any oks on hand nor was I temping I was just going by O like pain and ewcm..but today I get this? confused. I posted a pic on my journal.

Still no word from Jasmine? I hope all is well.

How are you finding the new job crystal? 

Thank you spuggle :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies. I hope all is well. It is very cold here today. I just want to go home and cuddle with my dh.

Okay so my dh stated he was ready to try again. I want to try again but I still kind of scared. He keeps reminding me that God doesn't give us the spirit of fear. Is this normal that I am afraid? I said we could just do the NTNP method.


----------



## Superstoked

NTNP is a good way to start. It is scarey....it's all I think about, having to go through that all again. But that does not stop me. I want nothing more than to make a beautiful baby! I know I will get just that one day soon. And so will all of us TR ladies! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

yes Ready its normal to be scared. HUGS


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: yes hunni it is normal to scared.. I am scared of having another ectopic.. but it wont stop me trying..


----------



## crystal69uk

Emotions are troublesome arent they!.......All I can say is go with your heart and do whats right for you, there is no wrong way to do things, if things are meant to be then it will happen regardless how much worrying we do....We know mother nature is within us and maybe life has just given us a little taste of joy and what is to come in our future, I am positive we will get our dream come true soon............I am feeling good vibes for us all! Things will be better our next time around, what will be will be..xxx

Good luck to everyone in their TWW and I really hope we hear of some good news soon..xxxx I am so excited for everyone trying..:happydance:

I am also willing everyone lots of good health for their BD duties, and we will be back in the TWW before we know it.......:coffee:

Sending everyone lots of love and happiness for February, it is the LOVE Month after all.:flower:..........xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Where is Jasmine? I hope she is okay.

It is very cold here in Texas and we are leaving early. :happydance: I am going home to get in my bed.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi everyone, 

Yes I have heard the weather in North America is really bad at the moment with snow, wow hope everyone who is effected by this is ok?... Ready I dont blame you for wanting to get into bed and snuggle up, hope you are keeping well. x

I have been wondering the same regarding Jasmine, its been a while since we have heard anything from her, I really hope she is ok.......Jasmine please post hunny when you can to let us know you are safe and well..xxxx

Super how you doing with your OPK's and Ovulation, its confusing when you dont know where you are within your cycle and you get mixed symptoms etc....

Anymore symptoms from ladies in their TWW yet??? We are on the edge of our seats here girls, please post us some details soon.:coffee:

Anyone Ovulating soon?....I am about to O really early this month so I am keeping my fingers crossed....xx:cloud9:

Hope everyone is in good spirits,:thumbup: and if your feeling a little down, get posting so we can cheer you up and keep you motivated!...xxxxx Everyone on here deserves a voice and I like to hear them too. xxxxx

Have a great day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Crystal, no symtoms as of yet, sorry to disappoint but i didn't get any symtoms with my first 2 pregnancies until about 3 days before af was due and then i just got an overwhelming feeling i was pregnant and i was. so not expecting to much on the symtoms side at the moment.

I have to say i am really looking forward to a week on monday, thats when i will poas if af hasn't got me by then already, i'm going to be really good this month and wait until i am late or on time if it's a 26 day cycle, we're hoping for a for a valentines BFP.

Hope you lovely ladies have a fab weekend, oh and Crystal, how is the new job going ?


----------



## mommax3

Hi girls just popin in to say Hi and to see what everyone is up to im soo sick I cant even see staright! Just wanted to see if there was any good news :)


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies, 

Crystal, no more positive opk, no af, no bfp..lol I had some serious cramping last night thought for sure she was coming. Just a matter of time before she arrives. 

Momma, you have a bug? I sure hope you feel better real soon. :hugs:

Spuggle, fx for that valetines bfp, how nice that would be.

jojo, you are also in you tww too right? FX!! how exciting ladies. 

Ready, how is that cold weather? I hope is has left! :hugs:

Jasmine, thinking of you hun xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 5 dpo today (ovulated early) and I've got symptoms galore which means I'm probably not going to be pregnant this time lol. I've got headaches, backache, cramps, sickness and to top it off achy boobs. I feel like a walking disaster today and real poorly with it. My nose won't stop running either. Hope everyone else is doing ok? Great news that you are ovulating Crystal, where is everyone else in their cycle? xxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Crystal, how is the job going?

Super, no it is still cold and the streets are filled with ice. It is currently 28 degrees and expect to have a hard freeze tonight then tomorrow afternoon warm up. 

Momma3x, I hope you get to feeling better really soon.

spuggle, I didn't have any symtoms with my first 2 either.

Jojo, you said your nose want stop running and my nose feels stuffed. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mommax3

Super I tell ya the wait sucks something horrible doesnt it?! If the witch is coming I hope she gets on with it and lets you start ttc again soon :)
jojo Im totally stuffed up there is some major head cold thing getting us in my house both my boys and I have gotten it and boy it really knocks your butt down!
Crystal we should be on the same cycle or at least close again this month :) This month is gonna be a good one!
Ready are you ttc again? I seen you got a new house I hope its working our great for you :)
Thanks to all for the well wishes :) at least I can read straight again this morning when I was onhere I felt high lol I couldnt even keep my eyes focused


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Crystal, I'm in the "ovulating soon" category:winkwink:

We're doing SMEP...and just waiting:thumbup:

Hope everyone is snug and warm today:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for posting everyone, its good to hear in detail how everyone is doing?

TWW Ladies - including Spuggle & JoJo glad you are all hanging in there its hard when you are symptoms spotting or the fact that there are no symptoms are also just as mind boggling, our bodies like playing tricks on us I am sure of it!...I really hope you get your Valentines BFP, it would be so special for me to share good news with you on my Anniversay, I cant wait!..:hugs:

Waiting to O Ladies, Faith, Momma and me included:- Keep the energy up and the SMEP routines going, or anything else you are trying this month...lol..I know I am trying Robitussin this month to combat the clomid CM...I will see soon if this is making a difference...

Super I really hope you find out where in your cycle you are at the moment, this must be confusing for you babes....I really hope you find out one way or another and real soon....xxx:hugs:

NTNP Ladies, going with the flow is good and relaxing about things will help heal your mind...xxx Good luck with everything...xxx

Nice to hear about the house move Ready, I hope you are settling in nicely and you have had a chance to unpack all the boxes...I think I still have some in our garage...not touched...lol:shrug: well if I havent needed the contents by now... I guess I never will....lmao.x

JoJo I am sure your cold will get better over the next few days, sorry your feeling under the weather hunny....xxx sending lots of cyber medicine..lol..xxx

Yay Momma we are running on the same cycle again cant wait to Ovulate and start the TWW....bring on the loving!...

Jasmine hunny, we are thinking about you girl, hope you are ok, thinking about you babes, post soon xxxx

Sorry If I have missed anyone let me know if I have xx:hugs:

On the new job front, I am starting on Monday coming so I will let you know how I get on...xxx It will be good to keep my mind off the TWW....xxx

Hope everyone has a great weekend :flower:..........I will check in again soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck for monday Crystal xxxxx Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling better. TBH at the moment I feel like s**t, and I can't wait til I'm better. The sickness is really getting me down xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> Good luck for monday Crystal xxxxx Hope everyone else is doing ok and feeling better. TBH at the moment I feel like s**t, and I can't wait til I'm better. The sickness is really getting me down xxxx

Jojo, sorry you're feeling so poorly:hugs: I do hope it is a good sign for you though.:thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

7 dpo today Faith and still feeling crabby...... I'm hoping its a good sign too :thumbup: it would be lovely to see us all get a BFP on here very soon :winkwink: xxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo I hope your 2ww goes really fast and you get your BFP!!!!!!!! It seems to be a great month for tr ladies :)


----------



## floppyears

CD 1 today ladies . Looks like since mc in Jan I have resumed 28-29 day cycle PTL!!!! I pray all is well with everyone. Fxd and prayer hands for all that are in the TWW :)


----------



## spuggle

Hi all, how's it going i know we are all at different stages of our cycles has anyone got any symptoms ? or O'ing ? 

Jojo i'm 9dpo and crabby, and hot flushes galore, i think that's just what would be the day 21 change in hormones for me though as i get them a little earlier as i have a 24-26 day cycle.

I'm feeling quite nostalgic today as it's my younger sons 5th Birthday, just thinking back to 5 years ago today makes me smile so much, hope i get that feeling again sometime soon.

1 week maximum until i can test, still going to wait until monday the 14th, unless af gets me first.


----------



## mommax3

Floppy glad to hear your back to your normal cycle :)I bet you cant wait to get the bding started so you can get your BFP sicky bean this month :)
Spuggle I hope your 2ww goes really fast and you get a awsome valentines day BFP!!!


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> Floppy glad to hear your back to your normal cycle :)I bet you cant wait to get the bding started so you can get your BFP sicky bean this month :)
> Spuggle I hope your 2ww goes really fast and you get a awsome valentines day BFP!!!

Thanks Momma, it would be a dream come true wouldn't it. i do hope one of us gets a BFP soon. It seems to be quite rare for us tr ladies.


----------



## Superstoked

FX to the tww ladies! How exciting! :hugs:

Floppy, you're back on track! Awesome! 

Crystal, how are you hun?

Still no word from Jasmine...I sure hope all is well!

Momma, it does seem to be the month for the TR ladies...So exciting.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

Nice to hear from you Floppy and your back on track with your cycle..:flower:

Spuggle & Jo Jo, hope the TWW is flying by and it will be Valentines Day soon - 7 more sleeps...:happydance:Cant wait to hear some good news...I have everything crossed for you .xxxxx

Super how you feeling hunny?...any clues on where you are with your cycle yet babes..xx

Ready I hope you are feeling a little better and you are settling into your new home xx:hugs:

Momma & Faith how you feeling ladies...x its nearly O time for you 2..xx:thumbup:We will be in our TWW soon if not already......Keep up the good deeds..xxx

ATM - I am feeling really crabby at the moment and really short tempered, my DH needs a medal for putting up with me at the moment, I am a nightmare, I hope I feel better soon xxx I cant seem to get a good nights sleep either I feel shattered which doesnt help.
Anyway enough about me, I hope everyone is hanging in there and I really hope we have some FANTASTIC NEWS posted on this thread soon.........xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Aww Crystal..I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Some days are worse than others for sure. We woman are allowed to have those days! hehe 

Well nothing new with me, I have no clue...did a few tests today and opk looks great.. and bfn, although hubby thought he seen something. I never though. Pics are on my journal. I am very crampy today even went to the washrrom to check for af because I thought she came..but nope..nada. Something has to give, sooner or later..lol I have to say I am very confused with the opk's


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies hope you're well.

I caved today and poas, did an opk first as i'm sure i have read somewhere that they too can detect hcg ?? i have a faint line on opk like how it is when your surge is just starting or ending.

Did a hpt but that is a bfn, although it is probably a bit soon to test, i'm 9dpo.

I was doing so well this month, i was going to be patient and wait, i'm just too impatient !!! Lol


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Aww Crystal..I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: Some days are worse than others for sure. We woman are allowed to have those days! hehe
> 
> Well nothing new with me, I have no clue...did a few tests today and opk looks great.. and bfn, although hubby thought he seen something. I never though. Pics are on my journal. I am very crampy today even went to the washrrom to check for af because I thought she came..but nope..nada. Something has to give, sooner or later..lol I have to say I am very confused with the opk's

Just been checking your journal and your OPK's look great, Iam sure I see something on the HPT too........If AF is due you shouldnt be getting lines like that surely.......No wonder you are confused with it all..........I really hope you get some answers soon babes...xx


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Hi ladies hope you're well.
> 
> I caved today and poas, did an opk first as i'm sure i have read somewhere that they too can detect hcg ?? i have a faint line on opk like how it is when your surge is just starting or ending.
> 
> Did a hpt but that is a bfn, although it is probably a bit soon to test, i'm 9dpo.
> 
> I was doing so well this month, i was going to be patient and wait, i'm just too impatient !!! Lol

Aww Spuggle we are all guilty of caving in...the urge is always too great sometimes, and yes 9DPO is really early try and hang on until 12DPO before you test again hunny........I have everything crossed for you xxx:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Will do Crystal thanks, silly really as testing early doesn't give you the answer you want any sooner but sometimes makes you fel a bit better, i've had my poas fix for today so i'm going to wait now.

Super I have been reading your journal i'm about halfway through atm but I'm going to check out your tests now as i have just noticed crystal mention some pics.


----------



## mommax3

oh spuggle I hope this is it for you girl Good luck!!!!


----------



## spuggle

me too momma but i'm not to hopeful tbh, i just don't feel this is my month, i have been so positive up until now but i have to say i'm starting to loose faith as time goes on, I jst don't think it's ever going to happen for me. 

Apologies for the depressing start to the day.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Ladies:flower:

I hope everyone is having a good Wednesday.

I do hope we have some BFPs this month! It's so uplifting to celebrate with others in their BFP joy! SPUGGLE & SUPER...I hope two lines show up for you two soon! I know it's soooo tempting to test early and have actually convinced myself today that maybe it CAN be a good thing. I figured if testing early gives you a + that ultimately results in a chemical (although very sad:cry:) you at least have the assurance that you're ovulating and your tubes aren't blocked....right? If we wait till AF and don't know we've just had a chemical, we might be wondering if we're even ovulating. It also might cause further investigation into the progesterone thing. so anyway, :thumbup:to early testing:haha:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls......Faith I totally agree with you on the testing issue, and the thing is....we are all guilty of wanting a BFP real bad, so whether we test every day from Ovulation until AF...its up to everyone individually whether they test or not.........I just love to see the lines, and I think we all become secret POAS addicts, no harm in wanting to know as soon as possible is there?:thumbup: 

Spuggle, chin up hunny, I have heard about women who had more symptoms and feelings when they werent pregnant and hardly had any when in fact they were......I really hope you do get your BFP soon, please dont give up just yet, we are all in the same boat hunny, and we can at least live with the hope now we are fixed.... cant we?.....:hugs:

I really do wish every single person on here the very best of luck and I pray we hear some good news soon, until then, we will all battle on like true soldiers we are..... until we achieve our goals in life and get our babies........Best wishes to everyone from the bottom of my heart........xxxx:kiss:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, hpoing you are all ok? I'm 10dpo aswell Spuggle. Really hope you all get your BFP very soon xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, hpoing you are all ok? I'm 10dpo aswell Spuggle. Really hope you all get your BFP very soon xxx

I really hope you get your dream come true Jo Jo & Spuggle, cant wait to hear of some positive HPT's soon xxxxx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hpoing you are all ok? I'm 10dpo aswell Spuggle. Really hope you all get your BFP very soon xxx
> 
> I really hope you get your dream come true Jo Jo & Spuggle, cant wait to hear of some positive HPT's soon xxxxxClick to expand...

Me too Crystal, would be so lovely for one of us to have some good news this month, i genuinely hope that one of us gets a bfp !!!:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Jojo, Spuggle, fingers crossed ladies!!! :hugs:

I just wanted to let you ladies know that I started spotting last night and FULL flow today. I and SOOOOOOOOOO happy to see the witch, 5 weeks and 3 days! was way too long! I never want to go throught that again! Thanks for being there for me ladies. I can not wait for TTC again!! :)


----------



## jojo1972

11 dpo and YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jojo1972

I've been dying to tell everyone all day lol xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> View attachment 167615
> 11 dpo and YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY

I KNEW YOU COULDNT KEEP THIS TO YOURSELF .....:happydance::happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS JO JO*
*YOU DESERVE THIS XX*​


----------



## jojo1972

You know me too well babes xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I would run around naked in the street If I found out again....lmao....Shout it from the Roof Tops........:happydance::happydance:I am so happy for you. GET IN!!!! x


----------



## jojo1972

Before this month is out we WILL be bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

YAY!!!!! jojo Thats soooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

super you must be so happy to know whats going on with your body again?! now on to ttc again :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo! :dance::wohoo::dance::wohoo: You've made my day! How very wonderful and blessed you are! Huge congrats to you:happydance: Way to go:thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

Jojo!!!!! YAY!!!!!:yipee::yipee: Congrats hun!! woohoo!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> super you must be so happy to know whats going on with your body again?! now on to ttc again :)

:happydance::happydance: I second that!........On the TTC wagon again, good luck babes xxx


----------



## floppyears

CONGRATS JOJO YAY! YEAH!!!
Super- that is good to hear that your cycle has RETURNED!!! Yay!


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> View attachment 167615
> 11 dpo and YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay jojo!!!!! I am so excited for you. Okay ladies we need another BFP!!!


----------



## angelcake71

jojo1972 said:


> View attachment 167615
> 11 dpo and YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY

Congratulations JO-JO!! well done hunni xxxxxxxx :hugs::yipee::yipee:


----------



## crystal69uk

Come on girls we need another BFP to follow in Jo's footsteps. :hugs:

Good luck everyone..xx:hugs:

Jo Jo hope you are still on :cloud9: hopefully us TR girls will be following you shortly.....:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm definately am still on :cloud9: a very sick one though:haha: Everything is getting stronger and I'm booked in for a scan on the 2nd March for a 6 week scan. We've gone private this time for the scan due to most of you knowing what happened last time at the hospital......... I'm really nt going back there unless I really have too. How is everyone else doing? Have you tested yet Spuggle? xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm definately am still on :cloud9: a very sick one though:haha: Everything is getting stronger and I'm booked in for a scan on the 2nd March for a 6 week scan. We've gone private this time for the scan due to most of you knowing what happened last time at the hospital......... I'm really nt going back there unless I really have too. How is everyone else doing? Have you tested yet Spuggle? xxxxx

:happydance:for your scan in March, I dont blame you for going private after your last encounter..........:hugs: I am sure things will be sooo different this time hunny......xxx


----------



## jojo1972

It feels really different this time Crystal, and I'm suffering BIG time, but I'm glad I am (if that makes sense?). I've got all day sickness, dizziness and not a lot of cramps anymore. Boobs are getting more sore by the day and I'm constantly tired and thirsty. Have you started having any symptoms yet hunny? xxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: lots of sickness is good hunni xx though not nice for you it means your hcg levels are rising nicely


----------



## spuggle

Congrats jojo that's great news. xxx


----------



## spuggle

Super i'm pleased your body has made it's mind up lol and now you can ttc again.

Would be lovely for someone else to get a BFP, I tested today Af is due anytime now and i got a BFN, atleast i have my appointment with specialist this week.

Hope you are all well. x


----------



## Superstoked

Jojo, sickness is aweful but oh so good all at the same time! Congrats again hub :hugs:

Spuggle, sorry for the bfn :hugs:

Come one with the bfps ladies!! :)

AFM, af is starting to die off, that means I get to try for our lil bean very soon! So excited and nervous all at the same time! 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend. xx


----------



## spuggle

Just a quick question ladies, I'm intrigued to know after your TR how many and what lengths of tube you were left with, that's if you don't mind ? x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle: Boooo for the BFN:cry: I hope your appt. brings encouraging news! How long have you been TTC?

As for tube lengths, the dr. said I had a *strong* 6 cm on each side:winkwink: Hoping they do their part in getting us our :baby:


----------



## spuggle

Faith this will be cycle 10 when i gt AF, i'm hoping to be prescribed clomid as i was offered it after my TR but wanted us to try for a while naturally. I have 1 tube, the other was too damaged to repair so i have only my right and it's "about" 4.5cm. Thanks for sharing.

How long have you been TTC ?


----------



## mommax3

spuggle I would be all over that clomid lol I have 5 to 6 cm on each side :) I just got this book called taking charge of your fertility and Im loving it, it explains everything about your body and how to chart and all I have to say is boy is my chart messed up and wow I did'nt realize how little I knew about my body!


----------



## jojo1972

Its amazing what you find out when you read isn't it. Before the reversal I really thought it would be so easy to fall pregnant again, boy was I wrong!!!! I've found out things I never knew before, I'd never even heard of bbt before lol or ewcm:haha: Now I feel I know my body inside out and all the signs xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I was told I have 5cm left on each side and both are open and healthy, it shocked me as I was expecting the worst after the op. Boo for the BFN hunny, I was really hoping we were going to be bump buddies, due at the same time. Hope you don't start AF til you see the doc so you can start the clomid this time round babes xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, this is my 3rd cycle TTC since TR...although 2nd cycle of REALLY trying...temping, opks and *timed* bd'ing :flower:

AND if this is not our month, I'm going to have to get my hands on that book! (Taking Charge....) I've heard so much about it! I am totally in the dark when it comes to what's going on in my body! I can tell you when AF gets here:haha: and that's it!

My sis has infertility...took her and her dh 10 years to conceive their dd (failed IVF, IUI and other fertility drugs...finally conceived ON THEIR OWN!). Dd is now 4 yrs. and they've been trying since....so, I'll definitely read it for BOTH of us...she's a bit of a procrastinator and needs a BIG shove:haha: She would LOVE to be pg same time as me. We *never* thought that would be possible since my tubes were tied yrs. before she even got preggers with dd. Our other sis is currently 18 weeks along with dd #4! Yeah! bring on the babies:baby:


----------



## mommax3

JOJO dont you feel such a snese of relief that you dont have to worry about temping and ovulating and all that other stuff for awhile?!?! I cant wait to be preggo!!!!
Faith my sister to has alot of infertility isues she has been trying with fs help and finally the month before her ivf was suppose to start she found out she was preggo and the nurse told her she was mc but now its looking like this lil bean is sticking but she is still very nervous to be excited :( i too wanted us to be preggo and thought it was not possible and now im really hoping I!!! can get pregnant so we can be. This book really is very infomative and im sure as I keep reading i will learn alot more :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: i hope you get your BFP this cycle so you and your sis can be bump buddies:happydance: I'll be praying that her little one will stick around:winkwink:

Crystal: I've been meaning to ask! How is your new job going? Are you liking it? Is it keeping your mind on other things besides TTC? Good for you if it does! 

I have got to pace myself if this TTC continues on for months to come. I'm on BnB waaaaaaaaay too much in a day! In fact, sometimes when I wake up in the morning, I tell myself "okay, I am only going to check in at BnB once this morning and once tonight:rofl: I have yet to follow through...but hey, tomorrow is another day:thumbup: I'm going to try:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

SUPER: Yeah for AF getting ready to hit the road:bunny: Hopefully she'll be gone for a long, long time:thumbup:

btw, I love your new avatar!


----------



## spuggle

Faith, Wow thats great that your sis concieved naturally after all that medical intervension, gives us lots of hope news like that does, I'm pretty good at listening to my body and get lots of symtoms when O is happening, but i will look that book up, you can never know it all can you.

I'm waiting for AF to arrive today, there was me hopin for a valentines bfp and looks like i will get a valentines AF !!!!! there won't be alot of bd'ing going on in this house tonight if she does arrive, think i'll have to make do with chocolate.:blush:


----------



## spuggle

Anyone else want to share tube info and lengths ??? would just be interesting to know.


----------



## spuggle

Just to let you lovely ladies know, I had my blood test results back this morning and all is fine, so at least I know i'm ovulating for sure now.:happydance: 

All i need to do now is tell the egg and the little swimmers to meet up.:haha:


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> spuggle I would be all over that clomid lol I have 5 to 6 cm on each side :) I just got this book called taking charge of your fertility and Im loving it, it explains everything about your body and how to chart and all I have to say is boy is my chart messed up and wow I did'nt realize how little I knew about my body!

Momma, i'm really hoping that they will let me have the clomid and see things from my side, if i had 2 tubes and reasonable lengths i would keep trying but as i only have the one i need a boost so that i have a chance every month not just every other.:winkwink:


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> Its amazing what you find out when you read isn't it. Before the reversal I really thought it would be so easy to fall pregnant again, boy was I wrong!!!! I've found out things I never knew before, I'd never even heard of bbt before lol or ewcm:haha: Now I feel I know my body inside out and all the signs xxxx

I have to agree Jojo, i think i was a little naive when i started ttc, i think i thought it would happen immediately, how wrong was I, it's been a roller coaster of emotions which seems to have got worse as time goes on, i keep thinking if it hasn't happened by now, it never will.

I'm waiting for thursday to get here, i might have some answers then.:thumbup:

How long were you ttc before you got bfp ?


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Anyone else want to share tube info and lengths ??? would just be interesting to know.

Hi Spuggle, I dont actually know what length my tubes are, and its not on my post op report either, but I have an appt with my consultant soon so I will ask as I am also anxious to know, he only told me that one side was better than the other and although both are fixed one side was satisfactory and the other was good. x

Faith the job is going great thanks for asking but I had booked today off with it being our Anniversary and we are off to the castle where we got married to spend a romantic night :kiss: ....

Happy Valentines Day everyone, I hope you have a wonderful evening with those who you love deeply.xxx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to share tube info and lengths ??? would just be interesting to know.
> 
> Hi Spuggle, I dont actually know what length my tubes are, and its not on my post op report either, but I have an appt with my consultant soon so I will ask as I am also anxious to know, he only told me that one side was better than the other and although both are fixed one side was satisfactory and the other was good. x
> 
> Faith the job is going great thanks for asking but I had booked today off with it being our Anniversary and we are off to the castle where we got married to spend a romantic night :kiss: ....
> 
> Happy Valentines Day everyone, I hope you have a wonderful evening with those who you love deeply.xxxClick to expand...

Happy Anniversary Crystal, i hope you have a wonderful time celebrating, How nice to spend the night where you got married. 

Hope you get the answers you're after when you see your consultant, I think it's important for us to know these things, I worry about mine being short but there have been reports of ppl gettting pregnant and having full term babies with tubes as short as 1cm!!!!! i think that's incredible and it gives us all hope. :thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

spuggle said:


> Anyone else want to share tube info and lengths ??? would just be interesting to know.

sorry i dont know my tube length.. and i only have 1 tube left. :cry:


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Its amazing what you find out when you read isn't it. Before the reversal I really thought it would be so easy to fall pregnant again, boy was I wrong!!!! I've found out things I never knew before, I'd never even heard of bbt before lol or ewcm:haha: Now I feel I know my body inside out and all the signs xxxx
> 
> I have to agree Jojo, i think i was a little naive when i started ttc, i think i thought it would happen immediately, how wrong was I, it's been a roller coaster of emotions which seems to have got worse as time goes on, i keep thinking if it hasn't happened by now, it never will.
> 
> I'm waiting for thursday to get here, i might have some answers then.:thumbup:
> 
> How long were you ttc before you got bfp ?Click to expand...

Hi Spuggle, I caught pregnant straight after the op and it was a chemical (confirmed by doctor) then another chemical after that one just before I fell pregnant with the twins in september. I had the op on the 16th june 2010 and had a period straight away. I still haven't cancelled the appointment I've got at kingsmill hospital about all the m/c I've been having. My last one was christmas, which yet again was another chemical. I'd get the tests coming up faint positives then they wouldn't get any stronger and go back to negative within a couple of days. I don't have a problem getting pregnant, but I do have a problem with keeping hold of them. Thats why I'm so glad that I have such bad symptoms this time and that the pt are getting stronger lines very fast too. xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Happy Anniversary Crystal xxxx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

*Happy Valentine's Day ladies.*

Crystal I hope you are having a wonderful anniversy and a great valentine's day.


----------



## mommax3

Happy valentines to all you wonderful ladies :)
Faith i too have been trying to come on here less it makes me nuts and frustrated because I feel like why the hell is this not happening for me then I put myself in a bad mood, lately I feel less stressed about it, it seems alot of girls are getting there bfp so I will just keep on keepin on and try to ease up on bnb lol
jojo Im so thrilled for your symptoms :) this lil one is def. a sticky bean!!!!
crystal enjoy your romatic day at the castle sounds like fun i will be home cleaning hehe then maybe some fun bding tonight
spuggle how long have you been ttc? it is a long hard road but i think the proof is in the pudding and there are alot of girls getting there bfp lately so we are all next!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Does anyone else use maca root? Its brill for evening out hormone imbalance and improving egg quality and fertility. Its really cheap too off ebay and I've got tubs and tubs of the stuff. My OH takes it as well as its good for male fertility too :winkwink: I swear by the stuff, it really does make a difference xxxx


----------



## spuggle

angelcake71 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to share tube info and lengths ??? would just be interesting to know.
> 
> sorry i dont know my tube length.. and i only have 1 tube left. :cry:Click to expand...

Ah ha, another one tuber, we will get there in the end Angel, i'm sure of it.:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Jo jo I haven't heard of this, i will look it up though, has anyone heard about this soy thingy ?? can't remember its full name but apparentley it's like a natural clomid.


----------



## jojo1972

I've not heard of that one hun..... xxxx


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Its amazing what you find out when you read isn't it. Before the reversal I really thought it would be so easy to fall pregnant again, boy was I wrong!!!! I've found out things I never knew before, I'd never even heard of bbt before lol or ewcm:haha: Now I feel I know my body inside out and all the signs xxxx
> 
> I have to agree Jojo, i think i was a little naive when i started ttc, i think i thought it would happen immediately, how wrong was I, it's been a roller coaster of emotions which seems to have got worse as time goes on, i keep thinking if it hasn't happened by now, it never will.
> 
> I'm waiting for thursday to get here, i might have some answers then.:thumbup:
> 
> How long were you ttc before you got bfp ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Spuggle, I caught pregnant straight after the op and it was a chemical (confirmed by doctor) then another chemical after that one just before I fell pregnant with the twins in september. I had the op on the 16th june 2010 and had a period straight away. I still haven't cancelled the appointment I've got at kingsmill hospital about all the m/c I've been having. My last one was christmas, which yet again was another chemical. I'd get the tests coming up faint positives then they wouldn't get any stronger and go back to negative within a couple of days. I don't have a problem getting pregnant, but I do have a problem with keeping hold of them. Thats why I'm so glad that I have such bad symptoms this time and that the pt are getting stronger lines very fast too. xxxxClick to expand...

I think i had a Chemical on cycle 4 I did a test on day 24 which was a long cycle for me back then as i was a bit on the short side with my cycles after the surgery, i got a positive straight away with a clear blue, i was so excited but thought i would do another test the next day just to confirm it with an fmu but when i did, nothing, not even a faint line, then af started so i thought i had a faulty test it's only since being on bnb i read about chemical pregnancies, i will never know for sure though as it wasnt confirmed.:cry:


----------



## jojo1972

The one I had christamas day wasn't confirmed either but as I wiped myself the lil bean came away and I just gushed blood (tmi). I told my doctor about it and they got in touch with my TR surgeon. The surgeon referred me to Kingsmill where he also works as its NHS so I don't have to pay for private tests. I'm suprised you haven't been put on clomid already with only having one tube? your surgeon should be able to prescribe it for you xxxxx


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Its amazing what you find out when you read isn't it. Before the reversal I really thought it would be so easy to fall pregnant again, boy was I wrong!!!! I've found out things I never knew before, I'd never even heard of bbt before lol or ewcm:haha: Now I feel I know my body inside out and all the signs xxxx
> 
> I have to agree Jojo, i think i was a little naive when i started ttc, i think i thought it would happen immediately, how wrong was I, it's been a roller coaster of emotions which seems to have got worse as time goes on, i keep thinking if it hasn't happened by now, it never will.
> 
> I'm waiting for thursday to get here, i might have some answers then.:thumbup:
> 
> How long were you ttc before you got bfp ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Spuggle, I caught pregnant straight after the op and it was a chemical (confirmed by doctor) then another chemical after that one just before I fell pregnant with the twins in september. I had the op on the 16th june 2010 and had a period straight away. I still haven't cancelled the appointment I've got at kingsmill hospital about all the m/c I've been having. My last one was christmas, which yet again was another chemical. I'd get the tests coming up faint positives then they wouldn't get any stronger and go back to negative within a couple of days. I don't have a problem getting pregnant, but I do have a problem with keeping hold of them. Thats why I'm so glad that I have such bad symptoms this time and that the pt are getting stronger lines very fast too. xxxxClick to expand...

I think i had a chemical Jojo on cycle 4, i got a positive on the day af was due, i was so excited i bought another test to confirm it the next day and it was negative, i thought i had bought a faulty hpt, af came the next day and i thought nothing of it, it's only since i joined bnb that i read about chemical pregnancies, i will never know for sure though as it was never confirmed.:cry:

Sorry for duplicate post, laptop froze up as i was typing the first one, i didn't realise it had posted anyway.


----------



## jojo1972

lol!!!!


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> The one I had christamas day wasn't confirmed either but as I wiped myself the lil bean came away and I just gushed blood (tmi). I told my doctor about it and they got in touch with my TR surgeon. The surgeon referred me to Kingsmill where he also works as its NHS so I don't have to pay for private tests. I'm suprised you haven't been put on clomid already with only having one tube? your surgeon should be able to prescribe it for you xxxxx

My surgeon offered it me but i was scared of taking it so we decided to try naturally for a while, tbh i think my attitude was a bit pfft i don't need that, i will do it on my own lol, hmmm that didn' work though did it. stubborn mare i am sometimes.

The reason i'm trying to get it on the nhs is that my surgeon charges £150 per visit and i just can't do it.:dohh:

How many weeks were you with your christmas bean ? or was it only days ?

I really feel for you having so many chemicals.:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Just caught up and saw you put that it was a chemical.


----------



## jojo1972

Phone the surgeon and ask for them to write to your doctor who will prescribe it for you on the NHS. The doctor can prescibe it you if the surgeon recommends it, hope this helps xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Jojo.

Oh btw ladies af has just arrived, so here goes cycle 10. I hope it's :baby: month. :thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

Get phoning so you can start clomid as soon as :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Happy Valentines Day ladies:hugs: 

Cyrstal, I hope you have an incredibly romantic anniversary:kiss: And WOW! at a castle, no less! I'm jealous! I would LOVE to spend the night in a castle. Enjoy:flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Happy Love day ladies. 

I hope you have a great day crystal :)

Spuggle, sorry af got you..grrrr I really do not like her.

FX to the tww ladies! How exciting! 

Afm, af is still here , but hopefully she flies the coop soon! lol


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted, but I've been in limbo land and moods all over the place......you all know how it is. Well, I'm still showing positive HPTs, had bloods and a scan last week which didn't tell me much only that my levels were low, so either it's taking a really long time for my levels to go down or I fell PG again in between all the confusion I've had since Dec. I'm so happy for all you that have finally gotten your BFPs. :hugs: I'll keep you all posted. I have another appt. next Monday to see if there's a lil' beanie in there or if my body still thinks it's PG and taking its sweet time getting the HCG out. 


Happy Valentines Day :flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Jasmine!! So gald to hear from you!! :hugs: I am so glad you are okay. We missed you. I sure hope it is a beanie in there! Keep us updated and I will be keeping you in my thoughts for next monday hun.xx


----------



## mommax3

jasmine im really happy to hear from you but soooo sad for you what a emotional smack down !!!!!! I really will pray that your lil bean is safe and sound in there gl :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jasmine! :hugs:I've been worried about you, too! so sorry for the roller coaster, I hope you get some answers! And I'm glad you're OK!:thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Jojo, i will get phoning but I'm going to wait and see what happens at my appt on Thursday, if they won't help me then i will phone my surgeon and get it sorted that way. I need a bit of help with it now, hoping clomid will be that kick i need to get a bfp and a healthy baby at the end of it, have you been taking comid since your tr ?


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Spuggle sorry AF got you.. she is a right bitch! xx

Good luck Jasmine hope you get sorted out soon hunni xx

Crystal hope you had a fab day hunni xx

:flower: Hello to anyone else.. xx


----------



## spuggle

Hi girls how is everyone today, anybody have any symtoms yet ?

Crystal did you enjoy your valentines break ?

Jojo how are you feeling ?

Super hope af isn't giving you to much grief and she disappears so you can ttc again.

Angel are you a one tuber as well ?

Sorry if i have missed anyone out.:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, and its sooooooooooooo good to hear from you Jasmine. Hoping and praying that you have a little beanie in there hunny xxxxxxx
Spuggle, I've been taking maca since christmas which is a natural clomid, they both work in exactly the same way and I caught with the twins on it too. Its a food suppliment not herbal so is safe to take whilst ttc...... some ppl say to stop taking it whilst pregnant and others say its safe to carry on..... last time with the twins I stopped taking it and lost them.... but this time i've carried on taking it and everything is going fine, just lots and lots of symptoms lol. xxxxxx
I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all in the tww and especially you Crystal. COME ON BFP's xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Jojo this maca is it similar to soy isoflavones i have been reading about, if i don't get any help tomorrow with getting clomid then soy was the next thing i was going to try, as i have heard it is very goos as natural clomid.

Glad you're getting loads of symptoms, i always felt very reassured when i felt sick, exhausted and dizzy with my pregnancies, i knew they were doing well. x


----------



## jasminep0489

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, and its sooooooooooooo good to hear from you Jasmine. Hoping and praying that you have a little beanie in there hunny xxxxxxx
> Spuggle, I've been taking maca since christmas which is a natural clomid, they both work in exactly the same way and I caught with the twins on it too. Its a food suppliment not herbal so is safe to take whilst ttc...... some ppl say to stop taking it whilst pregnant and others say its safe to carry on..... last time with the twins I stopped taking it and lost them.... but this time i've carried on taking it and everything is going fine, just lots and lots of symptoms lol. xxxxxx
> I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all in the tww and especially you Crystal. COME ON BFP's xxxxxxxxxxxx

Twins....when was this? And now pg again? My have I missed a lot.......Please fill me in on what's going on, JoJo! I need some more good news! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies :flower:

Welcome back Jasmine, sorry you have been going through all of this turmoil and I really hope you get some answers soon x:hugs:We are just glad to hear from you hunny xx

Spuggle, I would definately recommend Clomid to help your cycles and to increase your chances of catching those eggs.

JoJo I am so glad your symptoms are increasing and getting worse but I mean that in the nicest way possible.:cloud9:

Momma, how you going girl?....I really hope you have caught this month, how you feeling? x

Faith, how you are hunny?....I hope everything is going well for you x

Angel you 2, I really hope you are feeling well too.x

Thanks to everyone for my best wishes, we had a FAB Wedding Anniversary and I couldnt have asked for a better evening, my DH was so romantic bless him and we couldnt have picked a better place to stay it brought back so many happy memories, it has made me grateful for what I have now and anything else which happens in my future is a bonus really x

I hope you are feeling better Super and I know you will be working hard soon with your OH to get your BFP again x...Fingers crossed for you xx

Ready you havent posted for a while I really hope you are back on the TTC train and you are full steam ahead.x

All TWW girls I truely hope we get news of another BFP soon, I cant wait to hear everyones news.......

I am sorry if I have left anyone out of my post as there are a quite few of us now and sometimes the thread moves a little quick to keep up. lol but I really enjoy reading everyones posts and I wish everyone the best of luck for their BFP's and sticky beanies.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

The twins were last year Jasmine, I lost the first one then the second one in November hunny xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm looking forward to seeing loads of BFP's this month xxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing loads of BFP's this month xxxxxx

Really hope so Jo Jo we would love to follow in your footsteps...xx

Faith your chart is looking good!, fingers crossed for you this month hunny xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm hoping you all get one, I love symptom spotting and looking at BFP's, I'm still a poasa lol. Just making sure they are getting darker and boy are they dark now xxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, how are feeling? Love that you are still have m/s.

Jasmine, so glad you are back. I hope all is well and that you are preggo.

Crystal, YES I am back on the TTC train. Just taking it a bit slow this time. Just for a while then I will pull out all the big guns. LOL

:wave: to all you lovely ladies I missed.


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, I'm back from my appointment, it went really well, consultant was lovely and she was pleased with my blood results as they show i am ovulating, she wants DH to do another semen analysis, i'm being sent for a hsg to see if my tube is open and working, if the results are good from both of us then she will prescribe me clomid :happydance:, I will go back and see her in 8 weeks time, hopefully by then the tests will be done and we will know where we stand :thumbup:.

Feeling a little nervous about the hsg as i have heard people say its a little painful, has anyone had a hsg done ???

Hope you are all well, Jojo i'm so glad your tests are getting darker :thumbup:

Crystal, very glad you had a lovely time for valentines.

Hi ready glad your ttc again.

Super and momma hope you are well too. :flower:


----------



## jasminep0489

spuggle said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from my appointment, it went really well, consultant was lovely and she was pleased with my blood results as they show i am ovulating, she wants DH to do another semen analysis, i'm being sent for a hsg to see if my tube is open and working, if the results are good from both of us then she will prescribe me clomid :happydance:, I will go back and see her in 8 weeks time, hopefully by then the tests will be done and we will know where we stand :thumbup:.
> 
> Feeling a little nervous about the hsg as i have heard people say its a little painful, has anyone had a hsg done ???

I've heard some say that it is painful while other say it is not. I think it depends on the amount of skill the tech has and if you stay relaxed during the dye process. They say some people tense up when the dye is shot through and that causes the tube to spasm. 

Anyways....good luck with that. :flower:

JoJo- I remember you being PG a few times, but I didn't know it was with twins.....Awwww, sweetie......I'm so happy you are getting along well this time and the more PG symptoms you are having the better. I'll continue to keep you in my prayers. 

AFM- I just got off the phone with this paralegal lady about an accident I had. My goodness some people are just absolute bitches and should not deal with the public. Sorry, my emotions are just so crazy right now. I got off the phone with her just a minute ago and I feel like going over there and smacking her smug little face off. These PG hormones make me feel like I have an alternate personality. :wacko: Well, I feel a little more calm now so......I hope everyone is having a better day so far than me. :blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing loads of BFP's this month xxxxxx
> 
> Really hope so Jo Jo we would love to follow in your footsteps...xx
> 
> Faith your chart is looking good!, fingers crossed for you this month hunny xxxClick to expand...

Crystal, thanks for taking a look at my chart:hugs: I can't figure out WHY I'm having so many flat temps:shrug: My therm. reads different temps throughout the day as I've checked, so I don't think it's the therm., but planning to get another, just in case.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

spuggle, glad the doc appt went well. I am sure you will be find. 

Jasmine, I do not do well with rude people either.

faith, you could be preggers. You are still above the coverline which is a good thing.

I hope all is well with my other TR ladies. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## spuggle

jasminep0489 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm back from my appointment, it went really well, consultant was lovely and she was pleased with my blood results as they show i am ovulating, she wants DH to do another semen analysis, i'm being sent for a hsg to see if my tube is open and working, if the results are good from both of us then she will prescribe me clomid :happydance:, I will go back and see her in 8 weeks time, hopefully by then the tests will be done and we will know where we stand :thumbup:.
> 
> Feeling a little nervous about the hsg as i have heard people say its a little painful, has anyone had a hsg done ???
> 
> I've heard some say that it is painful while other say it is not. I think it depends on the amount of skill the tech has and if you stay relaxed during the dye process. They say some people tense up when the dye is shot through and that causes the tube to spasm.
> 
> Anyways....good luck with that. :flower:
> 
> JoJo- I remember you being PG a few times, but I didn't know it was with twins.....Awwww, sweetie......I'm so happy you are getting along well this time and the more PG symptoms you are having the better. I'll continue to keep you in my prayers.
> 
> AFM- I just got off the phone with this paralegal lady about an accident I had. My goodness some people are just absolute bitches and should not deal with the public. Sorry, my emotions are just so crazy right now. I got off the phone with her just a minute ago and I feel like going over there and smacking her smug little face off. These PG hormones make me feel like I have an alternate personality. :wacko: Well, I feel a little more calm now so......I hope everyone is having a better day so far than me. :blush:Click to expand...

Eugh, i really hope its not too painful :nope:, Well i will let you know when i know, thanks for the advice jasmine.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing loads of BFP's this month xxxxxx
> 
> Really hope so Jo Jo we would love to follow in your footsteps...xx
> 
> Faith your chart is looking good!, fingers crossed for you this month hunny xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Crystal, thanks for taking a look at my chart:hugs: I can't figure out WHY I'm having so many flat temps:shrug: My therm. reads different temps throughout the day as I've checked, so I don't think it's the therm., but planning to get another, just in case.Click to expand...

I had a few flat temps last month but then seemed to increase every few days so it looked like stairs, I havent had that since, so maybe you are just staying at same temp at waking, I wouldnt worry about it too much if you have already checked your therm.... Best wishes to you for this month anyway hunny xx:hugs:

Spuggle, I am so glad you had a productive appt with Dr and I think giving you an HSG sounds like good news, I will be going for one soon too if I am not successful this month, I have heard good things about it and you have it just after your period but before you Ovulate and you cannot TTC that month due to the chemical dye (radioactive)....I really hope everything goes well and I am sure Clomid will lengthen your cycles to help your chances........Good Luck babes..xxx

Jasmine, I think anyone working within Customer Service should gain some people skills, before they are allowed to deal with us, I think it really makes a difference when someone is empathetic with you and listens rather than to talk from a script and sound like a robot and not listen to what is being said.....Grrrr ...I really hope your hormone levels dont have you 2 stressed hunny, I really hope you feel better soon......:hug:


----------



## spuggle

Crystal thanks for the advice, i had no idea i would not be able to ttc the month i have it done, although i'm sure they will tell me all the info when i go, thanks for the heads up. :hugs:
Do you know when you wil be having yours ?? we might have it at a similar time as my appt could take up to 8 weeks to come through, hope we get bfp's so we don't have to have hsg.:thumbup:


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh and I have also heard that you are more fertile for a few months right after the HSG procedure. That's what I've read on a few sites. The dye is supposed to help flush out the tube.....like if you had some tissue or what not left over from surgery. It's a good thing to pursue if you haven't gotten any positive hpts within 6 months to a years after your reversal.

Crystal, I think since you have had positive PG tests you may not really need the HSG, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to clean out the ol' tubes. :shrug:


Well, my emotions are back to normal now....:haha:! I hate crying at the least little thing....that's just not normally me. I'm on an emotional rollercoaster and I would like to get off now and return to the sane person I used to be. :blush:


----------



## spuggle

I'm really hoping it does the trick jasmine, i did have 1 bfp on cycle 4 but it very quickly went to a bfn, i didn't know about chemical pregnancies then so never got it confirmed so i'll never know for sure what it was all about that month.


----------



## jasminep0489

Spuggle- Is that a tattoo of yours in your avatar? It's beautiful! Oh....and any positive HPT is a great sign. They say false positives are very, very rare.


----------



## spuggle

Jasmine yeah it's one of mine, i'm covered lol. + hpt was a good sign but i've had 5 cycles since then and no sign of another chemical, hope I get another soon and it's a sticky one. xx


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Jasmine yeah it's one of mine, i'm covered lol. + hpt was a good sign but i've had 5 cycles since then and no sign of another chemical, hope I get another soon and it's a sticky one. xx

Spuggle I too am having an hsg done this month I hope it does the trick :thumbup: Someone who recently had an hsg said she got to bding right after and she did end up with her bfp!
Crystal dear how ya doing? I know im def. out this month I had an us done on thursday and It showed everything was ok so great news but it did show af is on her way, man I hate her lol
How is everyone doing I have'ntbeen on here much, been pretty busy


----------



## spuggle

Momma when you having your hsg done, do you know yet ?? I'm still waiting for them to get in touch so i can give them a date that is between day 7-10 of my cycle, hope they will do it after next af which isn't until around the 10th march.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Momma when you having your hsg done, do you know yet ?? I'm still waiting for them to get in touch so i can give them a date that is between day 7-10 of my cycle, hope they will do it after next af which isn't until around the 10th march.

Mine is on the 28th of this month :happydance: never thought I would be so happy for a medical test but I have seen a few folks that got there bfp! right after there hsg I hope thats us :hugs: Im not sure the true answer but another girl said you dont have to wait to bd after your hsg :shrug: Im not sure im sure my dr. will tell me when I leave. It's all worth knowing that im put back together just fine :)
Keep me posted and when I go I will let you know how it is, also there is another girl on another thread going today for one so I will let you know what she says


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Momma, yours isn't far away is it, i'm looking forward to mine so i know where i stand re: the condition of my tube but i have to say i'm nervous that it's going to hurt :cry:.

I have put a thread on here asking ppl what to expect and i had quite a few answer me and say it's not too bad.:thumbup: just hope that's the case for us and i'm praying we get a :bfp: after it. :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

spuggle said:


> Hi girls how is everyone today, anybody have any symtoms yet ?
> 
> Crystal did you enjoy your valentines break ?
> 
> Jojo how are you feeling ?
> 
> Super hope af isn't giving you to much grief and she disappears so you can ttc again.
> 
> Angel are you a one tuber as well ?
> 
> Sorry if i have missed anyone out.:hugs:

yes hun, 
I had an ectopic in October 2010 and lost my right tube and beanie 
love the tatoo xx


----------



## angelcake71

good luck with the HSG`s ladies.. xx


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck both of you and lots & lots of :dust::dust::dust:xxxxxx
So sorry to hear of your loss angel :cry:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

Angel im so sorry for your loss too, I really hate seeing so many sad things happen to tr gals we have been through enough we dont need to feel more hurt grrrrrr
jojo thanks and how ya feeling?


----------



## jojo1972

Hi momma, I'm really ill with morning sickness atm but not complaining :happydance: It even woke me up at 3am being sick in my sleep. Really hope your hsg goes well and it gets you your BFP hunny xxxx We all deserve some luck on our side xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

Thanks jojo It sucks your sick but its great news, your lil bean must be growing good :)


----------



## jojo1972

I've still been testing most days still lol but won't be bothering anymore. the lines are so dark now that they can't get any darker. I've been given a due date of 23rd October which is also my daughters birthday. xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> I've still been testing most days still lol but won't be bothering anymore. the lines are so dark now that they can't get any darker. I've been given a due date of 23rd October which is also my daughters birthday. xxxxx

yay!!! thats so exciting a due date :baby: Your going to have a busy october for many years


----------



## spuggle

Angel sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Jojo glad your feeling ill, and i mean it in the nicest possible way. :winkwink:

How's everyone else doing ? it's been a bit quiet on here for a few days. :coffee:


----------



## jojo1972

I know what you mean Spuggle and I'm glad I'm feeling so ill too :happydance: Hoping it won't be too long before we are all bump buddies on here xxxx


----------



## spuggle

I hope so too Jojo. Wouldn't that be lovely.:hugs:

I'm sure the sickness wont last too long. x


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: i am out this month AF got me today... feel like giving up!! xx


----------



## spuggle

Angel don't give up, i have replied to you in the one tubers thread, i saw you were sad.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Girls,

I really hope your HSG treatments goes well ladies and you get your BFP's really soon. We need some more good news on this thread and I pray everyone will get their BFP's soon xxx

ATM - Tested on a 20 miu test today 11 DPO and only got an evap line!!!, I feel so down, but the way I am feeling is exactly the same disappointment all you lovely ladies do when your test turns out to be a BFN! - I have posted pics on my journal and I hope I am not long in waiting for my HSG appt which should be coming soon.....

Back to the drawing board for me ladies, I really hope to gain some strength from somewhere, but I am sure I will bounce back soon with a fresh outlook in a few days.......xxx

JoJo........So glad you are progressing well hunny, I cant wait to see your scan pics........I could be a cyber god mother...lol..xxx

Baby dust to you all............xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hey Crystal sorry for you bfn, gets ya down doesn't it, frustrating is not the word:hugs: but some how we carry on and there is always hope an i'm sure we will all get our bfp's and gorgeous bundles of joy at the end of it, thankfully we have ppl a like to talk to, i'd be lost without you girls now.:hug:


----------



## jojo1972

Awwwwwwww Crystal you are still not out til AF rears her ugly head and those ic's are boggers for showing lines that look like evaps when really its a BFP hunny xxxxx and I thought you were already cyber god-mother :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, so sorry for the BFN. It is still early though, right? How long is your usual LP?

I do understand your disappointment as that nasty AF arrived early yesterday morning:cry:

We have to just keep pressing on:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Faith, I am sorry AF got you 2 hunny, she has alot to answer for these days, I really wish she would leave us alone for a long time 2....x:flower:

My LP is 13 days always so at least I know where I am with the witch!..lol

Here is wishing you alot of luck and baby dust for your next cycle TTC hunny xx


----------



## mommax3

crystal and angel im soooo sorry ladies :( I know how ya feel it really sucks! there really is no other way to put it, keep your heads up this will happen its just how long it takes that we are unsure of


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies i shouldbe having my hsg between the 16th and 18th of march, had my letter today and i have to call them when i get af, as i ovulate on day 10-11 they're gonna have to do it between day 7 and 9 so they don't get me when i'm o'ing. Hope you all well and Crystal big:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

yay congrats on getting your test date in order :) does'nt make you feel alot more at ease just knowing your going to get some answers and that it makes you more fertile!!!!


----------



## spuggle

It does momma, i'm nervous about it but want to know what's what. xx make sure you update us on yours. :thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

Awwwwwwwww congrats Spuggle xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

How you feeling today Jojo ?? x


----------



## mommax3

spuggle i will def. tell you about mine when i have it but the other tr girl had hers the other day and she said it really was not bad at all some cramping but it was really quick she said its totaly doable :) We dont have to wait to ttc either we can get busy asap :)
Jojo momma how ya feeling?


----------



## jojo1972

I'm still feeling really ill ladies, but feel really good about it lol. Work is killing me at the moment too, as my service users don't understand why I'm so sick and tired. The hsg sounds great, and hopefully a lot of BFP's will happen afterwards xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Awww Jojo a few more weeks and you will feel better, when will you have your u/s ?

Momma that's reassuring to hear, i had my letter yesterday and it say when i get af i can't bd until after the procedure as they don't want to risk x-raying an early pregnancy, believe me once it's all done it will be getting down to it asap:rofl:


----------



## spuggle

AFM, i'm confused atm !!!!! bloody opk's are stressing me out, to the point where i think i'm going to stop using them, i never get a full bown positive, very close but test line is never darker than the control line, i use the onestep opk's from ebay.

I had quite a dark one at 10am yesterday morning and it got lighter and lighter throughout the day when i tested, i made sure i didn't drink too much and held my pee in for a longtime, the exact same thing happened the day before too, i'm having lots of pains in lower abdo and left and right sided pains and headaches/moodiness but i'm not getting all of my usual symptoms either. :shrug:

I just have a feeling i'm not going to ov this month, just don't feel how i normally do. :cry:


----------



## jojo1972

The u/s is next week hunny on the 2nd March at 6pm. I can honestly say that I am sooooooooooooo scared as it didn't go to well with the last pregnancy. We've gone private this time so I will be able to see whats going on istead of a load of midwifes whispering about whats going on and not keeping us in the loop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

spuggle said:


> AFM, i'm confused atm !!!!! bloody opk's are stressing me out, to the point where i think i'm going to stop using them, i never get a full bown positive, very close but test line is never darker than the control line, i use the onestep opk's from ebay.
> 
> I had quite a dark one at 10am yesterday morning and it got lighter and lighter throughout the day when i tested, i made sure i didn't drink too much and held my pee in for a longtime, the exact same thing happened the day before too, i'm having lots of pains in lower abdo and left and right sided pains and headaches/moodiness but i'm not getting all of my usual symptoms either. :shrug:
> 
> I just have a feeling i'm not going to ov this month, just don't feel how i normally do. :cry:

:hugs: i used them for the 1st time this time round, and wont be using them again.. yes i got my smiley.. but felt stressed and worried the days I didnt , in case I missed out, i can usually tell when I ov and I found using the sticks more stressful, and it changes how you bd as well.. all felt a bit too `planned` ..


----------



## angelcake71

jojo1972 said:


> The u/s is next week hunny on the 2nd March at 6pm. I can honestly say that I am sooooooooooooo scared as it didn't go to well with the last pregnancy. We've gone private this time so I will be able to see whats going on istead of a load of midwifes whispering about whats going on and not keeping us in the loop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck with the scan xx


----------



## spuggle

angelcake71 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> AFM, i'm confused atm !!!!! bloody opk's are stressing me out, to the point where i think i'm going to stop using them, i never get a full bown positive, very close but test line is never darker than the control line, i use the onestep opk's from ebay.
> 
> I had quite a dark one at 10am yesterday morning and it got lighter and lighter throughout the day when i tested, i made sure i didn't drink too much and held my pee in for a longtime, the exact same thing happened the day before too, i'm having lots of pains in lower abdo and left and right sided pains and headaches/moodiness but i'm not getting all of my usual symptoms either. :shrug:
> 
> I just have a feeling i'm not going to ov this month, just don't feel how i normally do. :cry:
> 
> :hugs: i used them for the 1st time this time round, and wont be using them again.. yes i got my smiley.. but felt stressed and worried the days I didnt , in case I missed out, i can usually tell when I ov and I found using the sticks more stressful, and it changes how you bd as well.. all felt a bit too `planned` ..Click to expand...

Angel that's exactly how i feel, i've been using them for 4 cycles now and have got on ok with them till this month,:shrug: i just cba anymore i don't want ttc to takeover my life, it was never supposed to be like that and it's started to. :wacko:


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> The u/s is next week hunny on the 2nd March at 6pm. I can honestly say that I am sooooooooooooo scared as it didn't go to well with the last pregnancy. We've gone private this time so I will be able to see whats going on istead of a load of midwifes whispering about whats going on and not keeping us in the loop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey you'll be fine hun, all these symptoms you are getting are such a good sign, i'm excited to see the scan pic.:cloud9:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi ladies:hi:

Spuggle: do you temp?

I just wanted to mention on the opks...I've read posts by quite a few women just in the past week, that are *throwing out* the opks because they're too stressful...I know FertilityFriend doesn't rely on them too much either. They're big on temp & CM. I think opks are probably a really good idea if you're only going to get a couple of bd'ing sessions in (and you don't have reliable CM)...but I wonder if those that are stressing about them are doing more harm to their TTC efforts....atm, I like using them..Wondfo IC strips from Amazon and then confirm with CB smiley once I think I have a pos. on the IC...so far :thumbup: BUT at the point that I get stressed about them, I will quit using them:winkwink:

My actual point for posting was this:haha:...I have a friend that had her TR 10/29/10..she's 36...her RE told her to :sex: starting on CD10 and continue *every other* day until CD26...the first month she used the method, she was preggers:happydance:...she said it was stress-free! No temping or opks. I would love to find a study on the effects of stress while TTC. How often to we hear of women who "gave up" and then got PG?! My sis was one of them for sure! She and dh tried for almost 10 years!!!! lots of testing, 2 failed IUI, 1 failed IVF and lots of other fertility treatments..all BFN! They gave up..started looking at adoption and got their BFP..my sweet little niece is now 4-1/2 yrs.

I may go the stress-free route next cycle if we don't get our BFP this go around. I do like temping...at least for now so i can see what's going on in my body and have any issues addressed, like low progesterone or not ovulating. Once I have several months of charts and they look okay, i may stop. Hopefully it will be due to BFP though:)


----------



## spuggle

Hi Faith i have tried temping and i wasn't very good at it, i don't seem to get ewcm but then i don't actually check i just notice at around ov time i get more mucus in my underwear. I'm not going to test any more i'm going to bd when i want and it the timing's not right then tough, i just cant do with all this stress, 10 cycles and i quit i think i'm gonna be a ntnp.:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

spuggle said:


> Hi Faith i have tried temping and i wasn't very good at it, i don't seem to get ewcm but then i don't actually check i just notice at around ov time i get more mucus in my underwear. I'm not going to test any more i'm going to bd when i want and it the timing's not right then tough, i just cant do with all this stress, 10 cycles and i quit i think i'm gonna be a ntnp.:winkwink:

sounds like a good plan:thumbup: 

just curious though, when you did temp, did you use Fertility Friend to chart for you? if you didn't, you *might* find it a useful tool...just to see if you're ovulating...or maybe have low progesterone levels...regardless, having the hsg will surely bring some answers and peace of mind:thumbup: best wishes for a BFP reaaaaally soon:)


----------



## spuggle

I had blood tests last month for every hormone going i think faith lol, they were all fine and i am ovulating, I'm still gonna have the clomid if hsg is good but thats it then i will have done all i can. xx

When i did temp i didn't use a chart i just wrote down my temp in a book every day.


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: thanks Faith.. will give this some thought! xx


----------



## angelcake71

spuggle said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> AFM, i'm confused atm !!!!! bloody opk's are stressing me out, to the point where i think i'm going to stop using them, i never get a full bown positive, very close but test line is never darker than the control line, i use the onestep opk's from ebay.
> 
> I had quite a dark one at 10am yesterday morning and it got lighter and lighter throughout the day when i tested, i made sure i didn't drink too much and held my pee in for a longtime, the exact same thing happened the day before too, i'm having lots of pains in lower abdo and left and right sided pains and headaches/moodiness but i'm not getting all of my usual symptoms either. :shrug:
> 
> I just have a feeling i'm not going to ov this month, just don't feel how i normally do. :cry:
> 
> :hugs: i used them for the 1st time this time round, and wont be using them again.. yes i got my smiley.. but felt stressed and worried the days I didnt , in case I missed out, i can usually tell when I ov and I found using the sticks more stressful, and it changes how you bd as well.. all felt a bit too `planned` ..Click to expand...
> 
> Angel that's exactly how i feel, i've been using them for 4 cycles now and have got on ok with them till this month,:shrug: i just cba anymore i don't want ttc to takeover my life, it was never supposed to be like that and it's started to. :wacko:Click to expand...

me neither hun.. :hugs: no more OPK`s for me.. ot trying too much!! xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Sorry I have not been around lately, been dtd to try and catch that eggy and moving in a couple of days. I will catch up on everyone once I am all settled down. I am now in my tww so I will be busy and will not have so much time to think about it all. FX

:hugs: To all you lovely ladies! :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Finger crossed for you Super and good luck with the move. xx


----------



## mommax3

i hope you caught that egg super!!!
I hate opks to, they are just to stressfull!!!


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been around lately, been dtd to try and catch that eggy and moving in a couple of days. I will catch up on everyone once I am all settled down. I am now in my tww so I will be busy and will not have so much time to think about it all. FX
> 
> :hugs: To all you lovely ladies! :hugs:

:hugs: Good luck Super xx


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## mommax3

so I had my hsg it was a little painful and im really drained right now but wanted to put up a quick post on my threads. My tubes are open but there is scar tissue im really not sure what to think I was on the verge of crying and just wanted to get into my car so I could let it out so i did'nt ask many questions he said to keep on ttc for a few more months and that im still not to far into this many woman try for like a year before getting preggo. Im so at a loss not even sure if I should be happy or sad what do you guys think?


----------



## spuggle

Hey Momma, at least they are open, still means you have a chance. :thumbup: have you got a follow up appt with fs or anything ? maybe they can give you some advice as to where you stand. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Hey Momma, at least they are open, still means you have a chance. :thumbup: have you got a follow up appt with fs or anything ? maybe they can give you some advice as to where you stand. :hugs:

well thats the thing my gyno is doing alll this for me cause i have no trust in my fs. he waited a week after my tr to tell me that they might have left a suture needle in me! I felt like why did'nt he tell me the day of the surgury?!?! my gyno says to keep on ttc and in a few months if im not preggo we go from there. not really sure what to think i guess we shall see


----------



## spuggle

That's all you can do for the time being Momma, keep trying and try to keep the faith :hugs: can't believe your fs thought he'd left a needle in you and left you for so long, that's terrible !!!! :hissy:

Was the procedure very painful Momma ??? :flower:


----------



## mommax3

ummm not sure how to answer that lol it was pretty painfull but it was quick! Im still pretty uncomfortable and have to wear a pad cause the dye is coming out and i feel like im peeing my pants hehe I would'nt stress it but i would make someone go with you i went by myself and i think thats what left me feeling vulnerable (sp) I wish my hubby or sis went with me so they could stay strong and ask questions. you will do great and i know you cant tell cause im a basket case its good to know where you stand and hopefully im more fertile


----------



## spuggle

Thanks for being honest Momma, i thought it would probably hurt, not looking forward to it but it has to be done for me to know more, i hope you feel better in a few hours time.:winkwink:


----------



## jojo1972

I wouldn't worry to much about the scar tissue hunny, we are all going to have some due to the TR. Your tubes are open YYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYY:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

I agree Jojo.:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

So I have been MIA but I will try to get on more. 

Momma, glad to know your tubes are open.:thumbup: Now go catch that egg!!!

I hope all my TR ladies are doing well. Not to report here. But if anything changes I will let my ladies know.


----------



## mommax3

girls i wanted to stop by and say thanks for the kind words yesterday all my tr girls really put things into perspective for me :) For some reason that test made me really sick last night and my tummy is still really bloated today ugh!


----------



## spuggle

Oh dear Momma, maybe it was all a bit overwhelming and the combination of the test and emotions made you ill ? :shrug:

I'm terrified about mine lol, got to be done though.:dohh:


----------



## mommax3

I think your right, if you remain calm and actually have help at home you should be fine my hubby sucks at helping and my kids rely on me for everything so i did'nt really take it easy (dumb move) You will be fine and you will be thankfull to know where you stand and that its over with :) keep me posted


----------



## spuggle

Yeah that's the main thing, at least i will know if i can carry on ttc or not, either way i can move on then. xxx

My hubby is coming with me and will help with my 2 boys, i i fel ill after i will go climb into bed for a while. 

Are you feling better today ??


----------



## mommax3

what a good hubby :)
I feel alot better today my belly is alittle sore and im super gasy and bloated which seems to be normal so tell your hubby to watch out its bad!!!! hehehe I think we all have scar tissue which is why we are at a higher risk for eptopics but i guess thats the shitty price we have to pay I really am thankfull for the TR threads on here because there are woman who get pregnant and carry out there pregnancies after tr so it gives me hope and keeps me going :)


----------



## spuggle

I will watch out for that gas, i might keep it secret from hubby though :rofl::devil:


----------



## mommax3

lmao yeah then you can blame him for it! or perhaps payback hehehe


----------



## spuggle

I'm thinking pay back, i don't think he would do this if they has to shove a tube up his man bits lol.:haha:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> I'm thinking pay back, i don't think he would do this if they has to shove a tube up his man bits lol.:haha:

haha im sure he def. wouldnt i know my hubby would def. not He is soo layed back about the whole thing he thinks its going to be as easy as it use to be and just doesnt get it when i tell him its not like that anymore:cry:
I dont think I will ever let having another baby go and if i cant get preggo on my own i might have to start saving for some ivf, which will not go over well here since we have spent so much on the tr he calls this our million dollar baby


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, ladies it's official.... the levels are going down, but very, very slowly..... Thay haven't seen anything on U/S either. I tested last Monday at 325, Wed. they were slightly lower but two weeks before that they were 200. I honestly think it was an ectopic which scares the hell out of me cause there's a greater possibilty it will do so again if I conceive on that side. Well, I just wanted to let you all know what was going on. I haven't read what's been going on with you all....I will do that in a few. I love you all.......:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Million dollar baby lol, I hope and pray you get your baby :hugs: it's not so easy for us now but all we can do is try, If i can't have one i will be gutted but i won't let it take over my life, i have 2 gorgeous boys from my previous marriage, i would love me and hubby to have a little us but if it's not meant to be for me i can't change it can i. I'm not going down the ivf route, we had a choice reversal or ivf, we chose reversal and we will give it our best shot.:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

jasmine you poor thing I hope everything goes alot more smoothly now and I would'nt worry about getting another eptopic stay positive :)
Spuggle i feel ya I wish i chose ivf this crap is very stressfull lol and i love your outlook on it i wish i was the same way im sure it will consume me if i cant get pregnant I have 3 amazing kids and Im very lucky but the want for another is so strong i guess if need be I will have to let it go but it will be hard im one of those freaks that will do whatever to get what i want and im not patient at all!!!


----------



## spuggle

Jasmine i'm so sorry for your loss :cry: xx


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> jasmine you poor thing I hope everything goes alot more smoothly now and I would'nt worry about getting another eptopic stay positive :)
> Spuggle i feel ya I wish i chose ivf this crap is very stressfull lol and i love your outlook on it i wish i was the same way im sure it will consume me if i cant get pregnant I have 3 amazing kids and Im very lucky but the want for another is so strong i guess if need be I will have to let it go but it will be hard im one of those freaks that will do whatever to get what i want and im not patient at all!!!

:hugs: I'm sure it will happen for you Momma. xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Momma hope you feel more comfortable soon xx 

:hugs::hugs: so sorry Jasmine.. I hope its not an ectopic hun.. xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

Jasmine I am so sorry! :hugs: It is not an easy thing to deal with but time heals my friend. Just take care of yourself and remember we are here for you! :hugs:


I have not read everything totally, I will have to catch up. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing great! 

AFM, just getting settled in from the move. I just feel so pooped! Less than a week until testing! I am not feeling it this month but who knows. I have not really been ss either.FX ladies

:hugs: I hope you are all well. Babydust to you all!


----------



## spuggle

Hope all the distraction you've had this month has done the trick hun. xx


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi, I'm new. TR in nov. I posted a longer paragraph in the other TR group forum. I am officially going nuts after my TR...


----------



## angelcake71

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi, I'm new. TR in nov. I posted a longer paragraph in the other TR group forum. I am officially going nuts after my TR...

:thumbup: welcome Ready.. good luck with ttc xx


----------



## spuggle

Hi ready and welcome,

well we're all in the same boat here, tr ladies. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jasmine, so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. But we will get our sweet :baby:.:hugs:

Readywith, welcome.

Super, I hope you get your BFP this month. That would be so awesome. 

Come ladies we need some more BFP around here.


----------



## spuggle

I agree ready 4. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well, some of you have been very quiet, hope you ar all ok.

Crystal haven't heard anything for a while is everything ok ??

Momma are you ok after your hsg now, i know it knocked you about abit.

Super i know your busy unpacking.

Angel how are you ?

Sorry if i have missed anyone :kiss:

Afm, i'm fine, not expecting anything this month, will be glad when i get af so i can get a date set in stone for hsg, then i can start getting answers, i do have alot of cm which is unual for me and i have had twingy pains from ov until about yesterday. I don't think i will get bfp this month but maybe i'm just being pessimistic lol. :growlmad:

Anyway spk to you all soon. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, to cut a long storie short I've been in and out of hospital for the last 3 days and have had 3 scans in total, with a suspected partial molar pregnancy. I've found out today that its probably not a pmp but I have got a cystic area that needs an eye keeping on it and my HCG isn't rising as it should be according to the hospital? But I think it is as they didn't test it 48 hours apart and HCG doubles every 48-72 hours. Tuesday night it was 11,622 and this morning it was 15,562 which is not consistant with a partial mole pregnancy. Here are the scan pics and you can see on the right had side of them next to the sac a load of little black circles. This is what they thought could of been a molar......


----------



## jojo1972

BTW baby is measuring on dates now and has a strong heartbeat xxxxx:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle thanks for asking im doing great im ready to get my freak on and make a baby :)
jojo excuse my stupidity but what is a molar pregnancy? my heart sank when I seen you were in the hospital all I could think was why?!?!?! TR have such a hard time


----------



## mommax3

oh thank god jojo I was so worried about you 
also I googled molar pregnancy and it said that there is bleeding no anything just moles that look like a bundle of grapes which you dont seem to have either so wth!!! I wish dr.s would keep there stupid thoughts to themselves untill they are sure about things all they do it make us freak out!!


----------



## jojo1972

Its a partial molar they thought I had where 2 sperm fertilize the egg and the baby has 69 chromozomes instead of 46 and the placenta is rapid growing and covered in cysts..... once removed they have to keep an eye on hcg levels for 6 months to a year to make sure they don't come back up to rule out cancer and having to go through chemo..... but the cysts I have haven't grown all round the sac and hcg levels are normal and my ovaries are normal too. They got seniors in yesterday at the hospital to go through all my test results and scan pics and they say its not consistant with a partial molar pregnancy and that the baby and sac would of been showing abnormalties by now too. I near enough cried when she told me that then to be told over the phone my second lot of hcg hadn't risen like it should have and that its a worry?........ Well that brought us back down again. All I can say is that the baby looks really strong and there is no collasping of the sac at all. I've had a bit of bleeding but they can see where that has come from and its not from the sac this time so baby is in the clear for the time being xxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> Its a partial molar they thought I had where 2 sperm fertilize the egg and the baby has 69 chromozomes instead of 46 and the placenta is rapid growing and covered in cysts..... once removed they have to keep an eye on hcg levels for 6 months to a year to make sure they don't come back up to rule out cancer and having to go through chemo..... but the cysts I have haven't grown all round the sac and hcg levels are normal and my ovaries are normal too. They got seniors in yesterday at the hospital to go through all my test results and scan pics and they say its not consistant with a partial molar pregnancy and that the baby and sac would of been showing abnormalties by now too. I near enough cried when she told me that then to be told over the phone my second lot of hcg hadn't risen like it should have and that its a worry?........ Well that brought us back down again. All I can say is that the baby looks really strong and there is no collasping of the sac at all. I've had a bit of bleeding but they can see where that has come from and its not from the sac this time so baby is in the clear for the time being xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsLewis2U

Hello ladies!!! My name is Janell. I had my TR 1/11. I have had 2 pds and now am in the process of TTC as I have 3 days of OV. I am a 21-24 day cycler so time is always of the essence. I am praying for BFP!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

MrsLewis2U said:


> Hello ladies!!! My name is Janell. I had my TR 1/11. I have had 2 pds and now am in the process of TTC as I have 3 days of OV. I am a 21-24 day cycler so time is always of the essence. I am praying for BFP!!!

Welcome Janell.


----------



## spuggle

:wave: Janell :flower:


----------



## spuggle

Hi Jojo, i hope you're ok, i thought you ad been a bit quiet, i expected to hear something about your scan. 

Sorry to hear about you being in hospital, i cant believe what a hard time you are having atm, scans look good, idon't really understand about partial molars infact i don't think i have ever heard of it but i'm glad that's been ruled out. If hcg has risen that's a good sign, how are you feeling ?? obviously you must be stressed out are you still feeling sick alot ? :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

The molar and partial molar pregnancys are quite rare, the hospital here only see about 30 a year if that. It was definately frightening, and even more so with the fact that after you run the risk of it becoming cancerous. The baby has a real strong heartbeat and is growing lovely so I'm not to worried about the HCG not rising as it should. Not only that but they didn't leave it 48 hours inbetween and if they had, they would have rose by 50% or more and it says everywhere that hcg doubles every 48-72 hours. 

Not long til testing now spuggle, can't wait to hear the results xxxxx


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> The molar and partial molar pregnancys are quite rare, the hospital here only see about 30 a year if that. It was definately frightening, and even more so with the fact that after you run the risk of it becoming cancerous. The baby has a real strong heartbeat and is growing lovely so I'm not to worried about the HCG not rising as it should. Not only that but they didn't leave it 48 hours inbetween and if they had, they would have rose by 50% or more and it says everywhere that hcg doubles every 48-72 hours.
> 
> Not long til testing now spuggle, can't wait to hear the results xxxxx

I know Jojo, not expecting a bfp this month, i will just be glad to book my appt for hsg when the witch gets me. i just want to get that test over and done with !!!

So have you got to have anymore tests or is everything ok now ?? xxx


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> The molar and partial molar pregnancys are quite rare, the hospital here only see about 30 a year if that. It was definately frightening, and even more so with the fact that after you run the risk of it becoming cancerous. The baby has a real strong heartbeat and is growing lovely so I'm not to worried about the HCG not rising as it should. Not only that but they didn't leave it 48 hours inbetween and if they had, they would have rose by 50% or more and it says everywhere that hcg doubles every 48-72 hours.
> 
> Not long til testing now spuggle, can't wait to hear the results xxxxx
> 
> I know Jojo, not expecting a bfp this month, i will just be glad to book my appt for hsg when the witch gets me. i just want to get that test over and done with !!!
> 
> So have you got to have anymore tests or is everything ok now ?? xxxClick to expand...

I've got to have scans every 2 weeks for now to check everything is ok and that the cystic area is staying the same size. When I phoned for the results of the hcg the nurse on the end of the phone wasn't very nice at all. Her exact words were "well that totally rules out a molar pregnancy" she sounded so dissapointed? Then harped on about my hcg not rising as it should of. I did point out about it not being 48 hours but it sounds like they have all made up their minds that this pregnancy is doomed. Well I'm not giving up and I do believe that this one will make it......... ROLL on when I can transfer hospitals :haha: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Why do pople have to so nasty, for gods sakes do they have no heart or what ?? Jojo i will cross eveything for you i'm sure everything will be fine, at least you are having regular scans, if you're not happy with the way you are being trearted you should make a formal complaint, that goes for the horribe woman on the phone who gave you the results !!!! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Jojo, yes go to a better hospital. You do not need that type of vibe around you and the LO. 

Crystal, where are you these days.

Spuggle, hey. How are you doing.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

I hope you are well Crystal

Jojo, thats horrible! Some people, I just do not undersand. :hugs: I am sure your lil bean is here to stay! :)

How are all you lovely ladies?

Af due tomorrow, tested bfn yesterday so I dont think I will test today, I know she will be here. Then I can move on! I am pretty much done with the unpacking, there are a few boxes still but no hurry lol.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well XO


----------



## spuggle

I'm well super :thumbup: we need a bfp on here soon, good news needed for us lovely tr ladies i'm sending :dust: to each and ever one of you, and a bit to myself. :haha:


----------



## jojo1972

Hoping you all get that :bfp: very very soon, I can't wait to see the tests:haha: I'm still a poasa and need to feed my obsession lol xxxxxx

Deffo changing hospitals very soon and all is going well atm so I'm keeping everything crossed ( including legs):haha: that everything will be ok xxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Dont blame you for changing hospitals Jojo.

Glad you're well lol that you are still a poasa but i think i would be the same to.:haha:


----------



## spuggle

ready4onemore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Jojo, yes go to a better hospital. You do not need that type of vibe around you and the LO.
> 
> Crystal, where are you these days.
> 
> Spuggle, hey. How are you doing.

Hiya Ready,

I'm fine thanks, waiting for the :witch: to arrive :cry: but i'm kinda getting used to her paying a visit every month, you never know one month she may stay away for 9 :cloud9:.

How are you and where are you in your cycle ? x


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies well the :witch: got me today, cycle longer again so that's pleasing, booked hsg and it at 9.30am 18th March, that's a week today.:argh: scared, very scared but it will give us answers. :thumbup:

Hope all are ok and you have a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Jojo how ya feeling?
Spuggle that is great news that you have your appointment for you hsg :) dont be to nervous it's really not to bad and you will be happy to know where you stand, I cant wait to hear your good news. Also I see your on here alot there is another TR thread if you go into my statistics you can find it we are always on there seriously there is always someone on with me no matter what time of day I go on :) Its especially great when your going nuts and want to talk to someone stat!
To all you other wonderful ladies how ya all doing?


----------



## jojo1972

Hi momma, I'm still suffering but everything still strong so beanie is holding on :thumbup: How is everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> Hi momma, I'm still suffering but everything still strong so beanie is holding on :thumbup: How is everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Is this emotional struggle? Im sure I would be going nuts just waiting for the second trimester to come:wacko: Your almost there keep of the good thoughts and vibes:cloud9: I invited spuggle over to our other thread and really Im inviting everyone this one just seems to have died down and I know how it is to want to talk and nobody is around. SO if anyone wants to check it out go into my statistics and you can find it that way hope to see you ladies there


----------



## spuggle

Thanks for inviting me momma, it's always good to talk to ppl in the same situation. x


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> Hi momma, I'm still suffering but everything still strong so beanie is holding on :thumbup: How is everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Jojo, i'm fine, how's bean doing ?

As i have hsg on friday we're having to abstain from bd !!!!!!! we have a whole 6 days to wait:growlmad: but it will be worth it, anyway dh has to save his little swimmers for sa :haha:


----------



## jojo1972

We're both busy this week Spuggle, I have my scan on thursday and hopefully get the all clear xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Good luck hun, i have everything crossed for you, i'm sure you will get the all clear.:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> Good luck hun, i have everything crossed for you, i'm sure you will get the all clear.:hugs:

Hoping so babes, and keeping everything crossed for you too and that the hsg helps tons xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Jo. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck Spuggle with your appt, I really hope this makes a difference with your TTC journey, I am hoping it will help mine too....:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

I really pray Thursday goes well for you Jo Jo!.....cant wait to hear your good news and see more pictures...........:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mommax3

crystal when are you going for an hsg?


----------



## crystal69uk

Hopefully next cycle, I am seeing my Consultant on 22nd March x....Really hope it gives me some answers.....Have you had yours yet?:thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Hopefully next cycle, I am seeing my Consultant on 22nd March x....Really hope it gives me some answers.....Have you had yours yet?:thumbup:

Good Luck Crystal. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal:hi: I'm 4 dpo today too:hugs: I hope this our month:happydance:

Jojo, praying for good news from the scan:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed for you Faith, I am so confused at the moment, I did a HPT this morning and it resulted in this, I am not sure what to think as 5DPO is impossible to get a line like this??? I have posted it another thread to ask for advice, what does everyone think............An EVAP???

JoJo need your expert eyes hunny xxxx Its probably another evap like the one I had last month, but this one you dont have to squint at to see it. I am so freaking out!..xx
 



Attached Files:







HPT2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5









HPT3.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crystal69uk

Apparently this tests are known for EVAPS so I wont be using these again. How EVIL they are...........xx


----------



## spuggle

Crystal i do see a line, does it have colour in as it does look from the pic a pinky colour in the line, i would get some frer hun, they are suppesed to be the best for detecting early pregnancy and they don't get evap lines, you seem really stressed out atm honey and i really feel for you, i know how it feels to get so desperate and you feel like the whole world is against you.

My advice is wait for your fs appt, chill out in the mean time and come up with a plan of action once you know more. xx:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

crystal i had my hsg done and I have open tubes :)
I see lines too but 5dpo is pretty early unless your numbers are off?!?!
good luck hun would'nt it be nice if you could cancel that appointment :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks girls, I really hope I dont have to have an HSG done, I pray I really do, I have done another test with SMU after holding it and I am posting the tests I have done from yesterday until today?.The lines are pink and they dont look like previous evaps I have had....so now I am confused.....I know it is early but maybe I Ovulated earlier due to the clomid?.....Only time will tell and I will continue to test and see what happens.......
 



Attached Files:







4 & 5 DPO lines.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









5DPO HPT both FMU and SMU.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









More Tests.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Thanks girls, I really hope I dont have to have an HSG done, I pray I really do, I have done another test with SMU after holding it and I am posting the tests I have done from yesterday until today?.The lines are pink and they dont look like previous evaps I have had....so now I am confused.....I know it is early but maybe I Ovulated earlier due to the clomid?.....Only time will tell and I will continue to test and see what happens.......

The 5dpo fmu and smu both have lines, the fmu one is quite dark by the look of it Crystal, it definitely looks pink in colour, i personally wouldn't say it's an evap line hun, give your doc a call. xx


----------



## spuggle

spuggle said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, I really hope I dont have to have an HSG done, I pray I really do, I have done another test with SMU after holding it and I am posting the tests I have done from yesterday until today?.The lines are pink and they dont look like previous evaps I have had....so now I am confused.....I know it is early but maybe I Ovulated earlier due to the clomid?.....Only time will tell and I will continue to test and see what happens.......
> 
> The 5dpo fmu and smu both have lines, the fmu one is quite dark by the look of it Crystal, it definitely looks pink in colour, i personally wouldn't say it's an evap line hun, give your doc a call. xxClick to expand...

Did the lines appear within the time limit of 10 mins as well ? x


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, I really hope I dont have to have an HSG done, I pray I really do, I have done another test with SMU after holding it and I am posting the tests I have done from yesterday until today?.The lines are pink and they dont look like previous evaps I have had....so now I am confused.....I know it is early but maybe I Ovulated earlier due to the clomid?.....Only time will tell and I will continue to test and see what happens.......
> 
> The 5dpo fmu and smu both have lines, the fmu one is quite dark by the look of it Crystal, it definitely looks pink in colour, i personally wouldn't say it's an evap line hun, give your doc a call. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Did the lines appear within the time limit of 10 mins as well ? xClick to expand...

Yes well before within 1 minute!, thats what is making me think they arent EVAPS at all.....especially when the others didnt show any previously.....OMG ...I dont know what to think.....I will just have to test more and more until I get more lines, I will try a FRER in a few days maybe 7DPO..xx


----------



## spuggle

Like i say I wouldn't say they are evap lines, fingers crossed that it's your time hun.:happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thanks Spuggle,I will keep you updated over the next few days and if these are evaps I think a strong complaint is in order,...lol.. I am waiting on Jo Jo to get back to me, as I know she is an expert with lines....lol....I e-mailed her this morning so hopefully she will get back with her thoughts..xxx Good luck for Thursday Spuggle and let us know how you get on and share your experience its good to know for the future If I do have one..xx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Aww thanks Spuggle,I will keep you updated over the next few days and if these are evaps I think a strong complaint is in order,...lol.. I am waiting on Jo Jo to get back to me, as I know she is an expert with lines....lol....I e-mailed her this morning so hopefully she will get back with her thoughts..xxx Good luck for Thursday Spuggle and let us know how you get on and share your experience its good to know for the future If I do have one..xx

I will keep you posted and you too, would be lovely if it is yoir :bfp: x x 

Come on Jojo lol we're all waiting for your opinion. xx :haha:


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> crystal i had my hsg done and I have open tubes :)
> I see lines too but 5dpo is pretty early unless your numbers are off?!?!
> good luck hun would'nt it be nice if you could cancel that appointment :)

I am so glad your results are FANTASTIC, I am so pleased for you, it is just a waiting game now, are you gonna try straight away after your HSG, I mean is it ok to TTC afterwards?.....Good luck to you hunny, I hope you catch real soon xxxx


----------



## mommax3

I totally see pink lines :) good luck lady FX this is your bfp!!!!
You can ttc right after your hsg so good luck mommas :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Good day ladies! I haven't posted for awhile but it looks as though everyone is still well? My last blood work showed I still had an HCG level of 41 and that was last Wed. Anyway, I go back next week to see if the HCG is gone. 'Til then I have nothing to do but sit and wait some more. :coffee: I'm sooooo ready to start trying again!!!! 

Crystal....those definitely look like positives to me. Oh and trust me......just cause you think your cycle is normal doesn't mean you actually O'd when you think. I say go get an HPT at the store as they might be a little better, but I wouldn't see why you would be getting so many evap lines. I'll be praying for you darling! :flower:


JoJo- I hope all is well with you and yours! I'm looking forward to your next update. :hugs:


Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

:wave: Jasmine. :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Good day ladies! I haven't posted for awhile but it looks as though everyone is still well? My last blood work showed I still had an HCG level of 41 and that was last Wed. Anyway, I go back next week to see if the HCG is gone. 'Til then I have nothing to do but sit and wait some more. :coffee: I'm sooooo ready to start trying again!!!!
> 
> Crystal....those definitely look like positives to me. Oh and trust me......just cause you think your cycle is normal doesn't mean you actually O'd when you think. I say go get an HPT at the store as they might be a little better, but I wouldn't see why you would be getting so many evap lines. I'll be praying for you darling! :flower:
> 
> 
> JoJo- I hope all is well with you and yours! I'm looking forward to your next update. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:

Hi Jasmine, I really feel for you at the moment hunny, what a journey you have had!...and your HCG levels are still high! I bet you are keen to get back on the TTC train and I cant blame you at all, bless you xx.........I really hope you get some normality back into your life and its so hard when all you have to do it wait..........xxx I really pray there is something alot better for you around the corner babes xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I'm so excited for you!!!!! I soooooo hope this your sticky BFP:hugs: 

Jasmine: good to see you again:hugs: man oh man! you must be soooo ready to move forward:dohh: you are one patient lady:hugs: I hope you get your sticky BFP really soon as you deserve it after all you've had to deal with:flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

Crystal!!!! Love those lines girl! FX this is your time doll!!! You deserve it!!! :hugs:

Nice to see you Jasmine, what a long road for you hun xx FX!!

Spuggle, we are gonna get bfp's this cycle right? lol

Momma, FX!! :hugs:

Jojo, I hope all is well hun.

AFM, have been laying low for a while, I think this is my down time. I am kinda feeling blaah, it aint gonna happen. I know it has not been that long since my TR and I am sure I will get over this hump but just one of those times where fighting dont seem worth it.

If I forgot any of you lovely ladies, XO


----------



## spuggle

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Crystal!!!! Love those lines girl! FX this is your time doll!!! You deserve it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Jasmine, what a long road for you hun xx FX!!
> 
> Spuggle, we are gonna get bfp's this cycle right? lol
> 
> Momma, FX!! :hugs:
> 
> Jojo, I hope all is well hun.
> 
> AFM, have been laying low for a while, I think this is my down time. I am kinda feeling blaah, it aint gonna happen. I know it has not been that long since my TR and I am sure I will get over this hump but just one of those times where fighting dont seem worth it.
> 
> If I forgot any of you lovely ladies, XO

It seems alot of us TR ladies are on a downer atm, i'm ok trying to sort a plan of action :thumbup: I hope this month is our month super, once i've had hsg and if results are good i'm gonna be bd'ing asap :haha: you never know a good flush throough might do it the world of good. FX.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Crystal!!!! Love those lines girl! FX this is your time doll!!! You deserve it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Jasmine, what a long road for you hun xx FX!!
> 
> Spuggle, we are gonna get bfp's this cycle right? lol
> 
> Momma, FX!! :hugs:
> 
> Jojo, I hope all is well hun.
> 
> AFM, have been laying low for a while, I think this is my down time. I am kinda feeling blaah, it aint gonna happen. I know it has not been that long since my TR and I am sure I will get over this hump but just one of those times where fighting dont seem worth it.
> 
> If I forgot any of you lovely ladies, XO
> 
> It seems alot of us TR ladies are on a downer atm, i'm ok trying to sort a plan of action :thumbup: I hope this month is our month super, once i've had hsg and if results are good i'm gonna be bd'ing asap :haha: you never know a good flush throough might do it the world of good. FX.Click to expand...

I agree spuggle maybe thats all you need :) another tr girl on another thread got her BFP right after her hsg hopefully you will too!!


----------



## crystal69uk

I really hope the HSG does everyone some good! I think a good flush out is whats needed!...I really hope we hear of some BFP's soon I think we need some good luck for a change! Come on FairyGod Mother...Pay us all a visit please!.

Looks like those lovely lines I got yesterday were all fakes and how CRUEL they were! I have only had faint EVAPS today so roll on my appt!

Hope everyone keeps plodding on and if it means taking a break from here and keeping off the TTC subject to gather your thoughts together then so be it!..I know I took a break for a while to get my head together!....guess what....I dont think it ever will be!!! ..lmao!

Anyway, Goodluck Ladies, Jo Jo for tomorrow, Spuggle for Friday and Momma hope you are dancing the night away with your clear tubes!!!

Nice to see you posting Super welcome back!....Faith, how you doing girl?Goodluck to everyone else in their Journey, I can hear a whispher of good news coming soon..........xxxx


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Crystal!!!! Love those lines girl! FX this is your time doll!!! You deserve it!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you Jasmine, what a long road for you hun xx FX!!
> 
> Spuggle, we are gonna get bfp's this cycle right? lol
> 
> Momma, FX!! :hugs:
> 
> Jojo, I hope all is well hun.
> 
> AFM, have been laying low for a while, I think this is my down time. I am kinda feeling blaah, it aint gonna happen. I know it has not been that long since my TR and I am sure I will get over this hump but just one of those times where fighting dont seem worth it.
> 
> If I forgot any of you lovely ladies, XO
> 
> It seems alot of us TR ladies are on a downer atm, i'm ok trying to sort a plan of action :thumbup: I hope this month is our month super, once i've had hsg and if results are good i'm gonna be bd'ing asap :haha: you never know a good flush throough might do it the world of good. FX.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree spuggle maybe thats all you need :) another tr girl on another thread got her BFP right after her hsg hopefully you will too!!Click to expand...

Hope so Momma, and you, this could be your month FX. xx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> I really hope the HSG does everyone some good! I think a good flush out is whats needed!...I really hope we hear of some BFP's soon I think we need some good luck for a change! Come on FairyGod Mother...Pay us all a visit please!.
> 
> Looks like those lovely lines I got yesterday were all fakes and how CRUEL they were! I have only had faint EVAPS today so roll on my appt!
> 
> Hope everyone keeps plodding on and if it means taking a break from here and keeping off the TTC subject to gather your thoughts together then so be it!..I know I took a break for a while to get my head together!....guess what....I dont think it ever will be!!! ..lmao!
> 
> Anyway, Goodluck Ladies, Jo Jo for tomorrow, Spuggle for Friday and Momma hope you are dancing the night away with your clear tubes!!!
> 
> Nice to see you posting Super welcome back!....Faith, how you doing girl?Goodluck to everyone else in their Journey, I can hear a whispher of good news coming soon..........xxxx

Crystal i can't believe those lines you had yesterday are not bfp's, how upsetting and nasty, why do these tests play with our emotions and pull at our heart strings, so cruel hun. Big :hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> I really hope the HSG does everyone some good! I think a good flush out is whats needed!...I really hope we hear of some BFP's soon I think we need some good luck for a change! Come on FairyGod Mother...Pay us all a visit please!.
> 
> Looks like those lovely lines I got yesterday were all fakes and how CRUEL they were! I have only had faint EVAPS today so roll on my appt!
> 
> Hope everyone keeps plodding on and if it means taking a break from here and keeping off the TTC subject to gather your thoughts together then so be it!..I know I took a break for a while to get my head together!....guess what....I dont think it ever will be!!! ..lmao!
> 
> Anyway, Goodluck Ladies, Jo Jo for tomorrow, Spuggle for Friday and Momma hope you are dancing the night away with your clear tubes!!!
> 
> Nice to see you posting Super welcome back!....Faith, how you doing girl?Goodluck to everyone else in their Journey, I can hear a whispher of good news coming soon..........xxxx

Hey! You're not out girlie:hugs: 6 dpo is waaaayyy early:thumbup: Keep visualizing that fertilized egg implanting:flower: one of our TR sisters on another thread just got her BFP this morning:happydance: (11dpo) this is her FIRST month TTC. She said everynight before going to sleep, she would lay in bed and visualize the whole "sperm meeting the egg and implanting" process...what can it hurt:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

crystal I agree with faith keep your hopes high your not out yet! adn I totally know how you feel sometimes I want to take a break too :(


----------



## jojo1972

The scan went really well today and little bubs has grown so much and a nice strong heartbeat. The cystic area is still there but hasn't grown any and hcg is normal for how far along I am. A consultant came to see us and said its very low risk of it being a PMP so we are over the moon and won't be scanned til 12 weeks now at a different hospital. Here are the beautiful scan pics from today and baby measures exactly 8 weeks 4 days and EDD is 23/10/11 which is my daughters birthday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







BABY(1)-17-03-2011.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY(2)-17-03-2011.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1


----------



## crystal69uk

MUSIC TO MY EARS, its brilliant to hear some GOOD NEWS!!!

You and your hubby really deserve this Jo Jo, I am so over the moon for you both! I also think these are brilliant scan photos 2, so clear and just what you wanted to hear and see today! Oh and how lovely to be on your Daughters birthday too!

CONGRATULATIONS BABES!! ROLL ON YOUR 12 WEEK SCAN!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

We could of had another scan at 10 weeks but chose not to as it would of been at Queens medical again and we both hate that hospital so much. We were there for near enough 4 hours again today and its always packed out there. City hospital is so much nicer and not so busy, and we won't be kept waiting so long. They also support water births which I want as I'm not a big fan on pain relief. I've had epidurals in the past and hate them, and I've had 2 of my babies just on gas and air (so much better). I feel the water will really help and city hospital also has its own hotel where your husband can stay with you for £15 a night after you've had baby. I'm just hoping they don't send me back to queens lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> The scan went really well today and little bubs has grown so much and a nice strong heartbeat. The cystic area is still there but hasn't grown any and hcg is normal for how far along I am. A consultant came to see us and said its very low risk of it being a PMP so we are over the moon and won't be scanned til 12 weeks now at a different hospital. Here are the beautiful scan pics from today and baby measures exactly 8 weeks 4 days and EDD is 23/10/11 which is my daughters birthday :happydance:

Jojo i am soooooooooooooooo happy for you, what a relief !!!! you can start to relax and enjoy bein a pregnant lady :happydance: scan pics are gorgeous.:thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm off to bed now for few hours before I have to go to work (on nights now til Sunday) but I love them as I can sit all night reading my books and have nothing else to do xxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Sleep tight hunny on the knowing you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Not much going on for me. 

Crystal, I am so sorry about the stupid evap lines. I hate that.

Jojo, aww I am so happy for you and your family. The scans look so nice.

Faith, I love your profile pic.

Spruggle, How is on your end lady?

Sorry for anyone I missed.


----------



## spuggle

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Not much going on for me.
> 
> Crystal, I am so sorry about the stupid evap lines. I hate that.
> 
> Jojo, aww I am so happy for you and your family. The scans look so nice.
> 
> Faith, I love your profile pic.
> 
> Spruggle, How is on your end lady?
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed.

Hi ready i'm good thanks, hsg is tomorrow so i will let you all know how it goes, i'm so hoping it's good news [-o&lt; How are things for you atm ?? x


----------



## mommax3

jojo yay!!! how excitng what a breath of fresh air :) I love the pics
Spuggle I can wait to hear your news tomorrow, Im sure everything will be great and make sure you take some tylenol or something before hand :) Just think of it as a good cleaning!


----------



## ready4onemore

spuggle said:


> Hi ready i'm good thanks, hsg is tomorrow so i will let you all know how it goes, i'm so hoping it's good news [-o&lt; How are things for you atm ?? x


I am okay. Just order me some HPT already have some OPKs so I am ready once again. 

Has anyone order HPT on-line before? This is my first time so I was just wondering.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm off to work now ladies so will be back on tomorrow afternoon. Good luck with the HSG Spuggle and I bet everything will be fine xxxxx

As I've already said to you earlier Crystal, there is no way they are all evaps, you must of ovulated earlier or implanted super early xxxxx

Thank you for supporting me all of you, I don't know what I'd do without any of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance: great scan piccys JOJO.. good luck with the rest of the pregnancy..

Crystal.. hang in there hun, it aint over yet!! :hugs:

:flower: Hello Spuggle Ready Momma and Jasmine... and anyone else I have missed..hope you are all ok.. :thumbup:

I am playing the waiting game... which is torture..:cry: 3 days til :witch: arrives.. am not gonna ttc next month.. am just gonna` go with the` flo.. and look into reflexology! love to you all xxxx


----------



## spuggle

I'm back home now ad hsg done, it wasn't painful at all just like having a smear done so all that worry for nothing.

As for the results she said she needed to look at the x-rays in a dark room and do a report to send to my specialist, she said my uterus looks great and she could see that the left tube wasn't filling as that's the one they couldn't reverse, as for the right one she said she couldn't see as the tubes are so small and thats why she would have to look in a dark room, I think that there is a problem but she just didn't want to tell me, she told me everything about the hsg but nothing about what she could see with the right tube, strange i think !!!! so i wil just have to wait until 21st April to find out for sure.

She did say though that women with blocked tubes had a hsg and it unblocked the tubes and they got pregnant, i think by the way she was talking that tube is blocked, she just didn't want to be the to tell me.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> I'm back home now ad hsg done, it wasn't painful at all just like having a smear done so all that worry for nothing.
> 
> As for the results she said she needed to look at the x-rays in a dark room and do a report to send to my specialist, she said my uterus looks great and she could see that the left tube wasn't filling as that's the one they couldn't reverse, as for the right one she said she couldn't see as the tubes are so small and thats why she would have to look in a dark room, I think that there is a problem but she just didn't want to tell me, she told me everything about the hsg but nothing about what she could see with the right tube, strange i think !!!! so i wil just have to wait until 21st April to find out for sure.
> 
> She did say though that women with blocked tubes had a hsg and it unblocked the tubes and they got pregnant, i think by the way she was talking that tube is blocked, she just didn't want to be the to tell me.

:hug: what a long wait that really does suck! i hope it goes quickly and you get told that your tube is in great condition :)


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> I'm back home now ad hsg done, it wasn't painful at all just like having a smear done so all that worry for nothing.
> 
> As for the results she said she needed to look at the x-rays in a dark room and do a report to send to my specialist, she said my uterus looks great and she could see that the left tube wasn't filling as that's the one they couldn't reverse, as for the right one she said she couldn't see as the tubes are so small and thats why she would have to look in a dark room, I think that there is a problem but she just didn't want to tell me, she told me everything about the hsg but nothing about what she could see with the right tube, strange i think !!!! so i wil just have to wait until 21st April to find out for sure.
> 
> She did say though that women with blocked tubes had a hsg and it unblocked the tubes and they got pregnant, i think by the way she was talking that tube is blocked, she just didn't want to be the to tell me.
> 
> :hug: what a long wait that really does suck! i hope it goes quickly and you get told that your tube is in great condition :)Click to expand...

Me too but tbh Momma she didn't seem to positive. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, just 4 days to go! How are you feeling?

My temp took another dip today..so not sure what to think:nope: won't be long until I know for sure. I'm having sore AF-type bbs:(


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, just 4 days to go! How are you feeling?
> 
> My temp took another dip today..so not sure what to think:nope: won't be long until I know for sure. I'm having sore AF-type bbs:(

yeah but your temp did'nt take that dip last month and you were not preggo so maybe its implantation dip :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww Spuggle my thoughts are with you hunny, I just cant believe they will make you wait that long to get results.....surely your consultant can help things along to put your mind at rest?.

Faith I really hope this is your month!...chart is looking good too babes....I am on top of the world today for a change...I hope you will follow in my footsteps very soon...have u tested yet?xxxx


----------



## mommax3

OMG crystal you are pregnant!!! yaaaaaay!!!! you must be soooooo excited!


----------



## mommax3

crystal why did your dr. perscribe you the clomid? I want some damn it lol no seriously was there something other then the tr holding you back or did he think it would help?


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks Momma, my Dr prescibed Clomid due to my Progesterone levels and FSH levels which were diagnosed as being low-medium and with my age he also said it would improve my cycle length which would be roughly 23 days per cycle......I didnt have clomid this month though as I had over stimulation from last month so I think I have def Ovulated earlier than I first thought or shed 2 eggs?? I was actually resting up this month and was ready for my appt on 22nd with him so to say we didnt really try was an understatement really....x


----------



## mommax3

omg that is such a great surprise :) so you were just bding when you felt the urge huh I really think it helps when your not trying so hard and your just in the moment of bding :) I really am sooooo excited for you you really desreve this your attitude has been wonderful :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thanks Momma, you too hunny I really hope you will find your rainbow soon too! xxx

I can honestly say this was the only month I thought no way could I be pregnant we havent had sex enough?, and I havent taken clomid or robitussin, or used pre seed......Nothing at all!! 

The only thing which has been different for me is I have def implanted earlier than I thought I could, cramps that are mid section rather than one sided, and boobs hurt from 4DPO and shooting pains down my right thigh and leg, weird!....nothing else to report apart from peeing on on lots and lots of HPTS and getting lines on all of them...Crazy huh!!! xxxx

I really pray every TR lady gets their BFP soon and to never give up.....Its been 6 months nearly since my TRS so it will happen....I just hope this one sticks....xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> Aww thanks Momma, you too hunny I really hope you will find your rainbow soon too! xxx
> 
> I can honestly say this was the only month I thought no way could I be pregnant we havent had sex enough?, and I havent taken clomid or robitussin, or used pre seed......Nothing at all!!
> 
> The only thing which has been different for me is I have def implanted earlier than I thought I could, cramps that are mid section rather than one sided, and boobs hurt from 4DPO and shooting pains down my right thigh and leg, weird!....nothing else to report apart from peeing on on lots and lots of HPTS and getting lines on all of them...Crazy huh!!! xxxx
> 
> I really pray every TR lady gets their BFP soon and to never give up.....Its been 6 months nearly since my TRS so it will happen....I just hope this one sticks....xxxx

Crystal!!!!! Wonderful news!!! Wow! i can't believe how early you are getting lines!! Maybe you're having twins:happydance: Ooooh, I hope this little one stays for a healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Momma, you too hunny I really hope you will find your rainbow soon too! xxx
> 
> I can honestly say this was the only month I thought no way could I be pregnant we havent had sex enough?, and I havent taken clomid or robitussin, or used pre seed......Nothing at all!!
> 
> The only thing which has been different for me is I have def implanted earlier than I thought I could, cramps that are mid section rather than one sided, and boobs hurt from 4DPO and shooting pains down my right thigh and leg, weird!....nothing else to report apart from peeing on on lots and lots of HPTS and getting lines on all of them...Crazy huh!!! xxxx
> 
> I really pray every TR lady gets their BFP soon and to never give up.....Its been 6 months nearly since my TRS so it will happen....I just hope this one sticks....xxxx
> 
> Crystal!!!!! Wonderful news!!! Wow! i can't believe how early you are getting lines!! Maybe you're having twins:happydance: Ooooh, I hope this little one stays for a healthy 9 months:hugs:Click to expand...

LOL......Thank you.....I really hope this one sticks too........Yes the Dr mentioned that possibility today I will see how my HCG numbers go and what my 6 week scan says...xxx I am just really thankful for a BFP xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Crystal... wishing you a H&H 9 months... xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hope you are ok Spuggle.. and good luck xx


----------



## jojo1972

Many many congrats Crystal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks hunny xxxx YEY we are Bump Buddies at last.......xxxx :happydance::hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

We knew we would do it in the end :happydance::happydance::happydance::winkwink::cloud9:


----------



## floppyears

Congrats Crystal!!!!!! This is awesome news :)


----------



## Superstoked

WOOOHOOO!!! Crystal!!!!!! I am pretty much in tears for you! I am sooo happy for you! That is awesome news!! :hugs: YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! Congrats to you and your husband! xo


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks Girls, x I feel a little guilty as I know everyone on here wants a BFP, and not everyone has a good news story to tell..... I started this thread to support TR women in their journey, so if you dont mind I will hang around for a while to see how everyone is doing, and pray this is our sticky one, its still very early days and all I can be is hopeful...I really hope everyone is close behind me in getting their dreams...2.and I will look forward in reading your journey's.xxx

Good Luck everyone xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, don't you dare feel the least bit bad! YOU deserve this!!!! I find it sooo encouraging to see other TR ladies get their BFPs:happydance: :hugs: enjoy every moment of it:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

This a good support group Crystal. I hope you stick around. I know I don't post much for I am not on much now days. I do try to check in when I can. I said a prayer for your pregnancy :). 

Hi ladies :).


----------



## mommax3

agreed!! you better stick around!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: agrree as well xx


----------



## Superstoked

We need your support Crystal! :hugs: Don't even think about leaving us!! :)


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry::cry: AF got me today.


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: AF got me today.

So sorry af got you hun :growlmad: I really do not like that witch at all.:hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks Super.. me neither! xx


----------



## spuggle

Hiiiiiiiii everyone, hope you are well, Crystal it would be amazing if you are having twins.

Angel hi, i'm ok thanks hope you are well too.

Momma how are you ?

Super you've beena bit quiet, everything ok.

Hi ready how's things.

Hi Faith.

Hope you get your BFPs this month girls.:hugs:

Oh and sorry for anyone i missed. :flower:


----------



## mommax3

angel im sorry af got you she will be getting me tomorrow too :( one day it will be our turn to post some good news, we just gotta keep on keepin on :)


----------



## spuggle

angelcake71 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: AF got me today.

Sorry the :witch: got you angel, how long have you been ttc now ?? :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hey ladies!!

Spuggle , yes I have been a little laid back lol but I am doing well. O is just around the corner, getting my bedding in and hoping for the best!

:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Superstoked said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Spuggle , yes I have been a little laid back lol but I am doing well. O is just around the corner, getting my bedding in and hoping for the best!
> 
> :hugs:

Me too lol, i'm still gonna ttc until i get my results, might as well. :haha: Good luck for this month hun.:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry AF got you Angel....better luck next month hunny xxx

Sorry dont want to sound negative but just thought I would let you all know I have had another chemical this month and just waiting for nature to take its course my HCG levels have dropped to 3.9 although my progesterone is 93 so it wasnt that which caused little beanie not to stick.....Been to see my TR dr today and he has confirmed everything, so I am back to the drawing board, I am booked in for an HSG just to check both tubes again next month hopefully and he has also put on some different fertility drugs called Tamoxifen to see if I am better on them than the Clomid.....So IM BACK ON A MISSION....:thumbup: So I wont be going anywhere soon girls...I will be sticking around for a while longer...xxx

Hope everyone is dancing the night away TTC and I really hope we hear some good news soon.....xx

Speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Sorry AF got you Angel....better luck next month hunny xxx
> 
> Sorry dont want to sound negative but just thought I would let you all know I have had another chemical this month and just waiting for nature to take its course my HCG levels have dropped to 3.9 although my progesterone is 93 so it wasnt that which caused little beanie not to stick.....Been to see my TR dr today and he has confirmed everything, so I am back to the drawing board, I am booked in for an HSG just to check both tubes again next month hopefully and he has also put on some different fertility drugs called Tamoxifen to see if I am better on them than the Clomid.....So IM BACK ON A MISSION....:thumbup: So I wont be going anywhere soon girls...I will be sticking around for a while longer...xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is dancing the night away TTC and I really hope we hear some good news soon.....xx
> 
> Speak soon xxxxxx

Crystal i'm so sorry, i'm so shocked. I don't know what else to say hun. :nope:


----------



## mommax3

:hug:


crystal69uk said:


> Sorry AF got you Angel....better luck next month hunny xxx
> 
> Sorry dont want to sound negative but just thought I would let you all know I have had another chemical this month and just waiting for nature to take its course my HCG levels have dropped to 3.9 although my progesterone is 93 so it wasnt that which caused little beanie not to stick.....Been to see my TR dr today and he has confirmed everything, so I am back to the drawing board, I am booked in for an HSG just to check both tubes again next month hopefully and he has also put on some different fertility drugs called Tamoxifen to see if I am better on them than the Clomid.....So IM BACK ON A MISSION....:thumbup: So I wont be going anywhere soon girls...I will be sticking around for a while longer...xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is dancing the night away TTC and I really hope we hear some good news soon.....xx
> 
> Speak soon xxxxxx

:hug: I am so sorry hun :( there are no words, keep your head up this will happen for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> Sorry AF got you Angel....better luck next month hunny xxx
> 
> Sorry dont want to sound negative but just thought I would let you all know I have had another chemical this month and just waiting for nature to take its course my HCG levels have dropped to 3.9 although my progesterone is 93 so it wasnt that which caused little beanie not to stick.....Been to see my TR dr today and he has confirmed everything, so I am back to the drawing board, I am booked in for an HSG just to check both tubes again next month hopefully and he has also put on some different fertility drugs called Tamoxifen to see if I am better on them than the Clomid.....So IM BACK ON A MISSION....:thumbup: So I wont be going anywhere soon girls...I will be sticking around for a while longer...xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is dancing the night away TTC and I really hope we hear some good news soon.....xx
> 
> Speak soon xxxxxx

Oh Crystal! Gosh darn:nope: I'm so sorry this has happened again:cry: You are such a strong women:thumbup: I'm glad you're getting the HSG done..hopefully it will bring answers for you.:hugs: Wow, what a tough journey this can be:( I'll be joining you for another cycle of trying as my temps are falling and I had BFN yest. & today:( ...moving forward though, it's all we can do:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Crystal, I am so sorry hun :hugs: You are indeed a strong woman.

FX for all us TR ladies! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the kind words and support.:flower: I will bounce back as I always do...ONWARDS and UPWARDS....I am at rock bottom but the only way is UP from here....:hugs:Thanks girls.xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry hunny :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: so sorry Crystal hun, 
why is life so darn cruel!! you are really strong hun.. and you will get your sticky bean soon!!... 
I am looking into DHEA.. reflexology and pregnacare vits.. xx


----------



## floppyears

Sorry :( I admire your strength. Good your moving forth with another HSG and it sounds like TR dr has a plan. xoxoxo


----------



## spuggle

Crystal just want you to know i'm thinking of you at this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow! JoJo.....I just saw the pics of your scan and I have tears in my eyes.....it's such a beautiful thing to see. I'm sooo happy for you!!!:hugs: :cloud9:

Crystal...this is hard....isn't it? I never dreamed I would see so many women have so many M/Cs. I'm just glad JoJo is proof that even if we M/C we can go on to have a healthy PG after our TR. I just started TTC again this week after the last most stressful 3 months I've had in a long time. We'll just continue to pray for each other. :flower:

Well, ladies, like I said I think I may be Oing now, not too sure but All the signs are in place. I'm not going to use the OPKs, thermometer or anything else for awhile. I need some peace for a few months and if it happens again.....it happens again. 

I hope everyone else is havng a great day.....I know it is beautiful here. Finally getting warm again.


----------



## spuggle

:wave: Jasmine, glad you can ttc again, it's a tough journey but i'm sure it will be worth it in the end with the best outcome possible. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Crystal, I am so sorry sweetie. :hugs: But I am glad you are doing okay with it all.

AFM, My trip was awesome. Had a blast!!


----------



## mommax3

jojo I love the pic :) what a sign of happiness we all need to see!
jasmine I too am giving up on teming and opks and any other mumbo jumbo I think that it stresses me out and takes over my life way to much! If im going to get pregnant god will make it happen :) 
jojo how did you concieve?


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, I concieved this time by trying everything all at once. I really didn't think it had worked at first as like crystal I was using the green handle ic's and got my first bfp at 6dpo. I wasn't getting any other bfp's and put them down to evaps. At 10dpo it started showing positive on other tests and then at 11dpo I used the digi and got 1-2 weeks. I used everything I could including preseed, macca root loads of other vits and I've carried on taking macca through the pregnancy as its only a food suppliment but does keep your progesterone up high. By the way macca acts as a natural clomid and regulates hormones really well xxx


----------



## mommax3

Thanks jojo, macca root im getting me some of that lol


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Jojo, I love the new pic! :)

Crystal, more hugs doll :hugs: 

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies.

Spuggle, how are you feeling doll?

Ready, I am glad your trip went well :hug:

Momma, I may have missed it but where are you in your cycle?

Jasmine, FX for that bfp hun! xo

afm, well yesterday was a mess, I had horrible o pains, heaviness aches, hurt when we dtd. Today I still hurt a little but better than yesterday, So I am guessing I o'd last night or am today. I will get some more bedding in today and tomorrow just in case.

xo


----------



## spuggle

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Jojo, I love the new pic! :)
> 
> Crystal, more hugs doll :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to all you lovely ladies.
> 
> Spuggle, how are you feeling doll?
> 
> Ready, I am glad your trip went well :hug:
> 
> Momma, I may have missed it but where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Jasmine, FX for that bfp hun! xo
> 
> afm, well yesterday was a mess, I had horrible o pains, heaviness aches, hurt when we dtd. Today I still hurt a little but better than yesterday, So I am guessing I o'd last night or am today. I will get some more bedding in today and tomorrow just in case.
> 
> xo

Super, that's how i get when i O. xx

I'm ok thanks feel fine, not expecting to get pregnant this month or any for that matter but i seem to have got my head round it. x


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Super really hope its your month hunny, and Spuggle I really hope and pray that you're wrong and that your tube is open xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing these days?


----------



## jojo1972

I'm really good thanks Karen, and picking babies HB up on a doppler now. How are you sweetie? Any news for us yet? xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Just stopping in to see how all you lovely ladies are doing. :)

Jojo, when I get preggers, I am definitely get a doppler! Glad all is well xx

How have you been Karen? I have missed you.

Spuggle, Crystal, Jasmine, and please forgive me if I forgot anyone, how are you doing?

AFM, I think I am about 5 dpo today. Mega sore boobs!!!! Not sure is this is my month , I would love to think so lol. But the sore boobs always show before af so... time will tell I suppose.

I hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies stopping by to say Hello


----------



## spuggle

Hi super i'm about 7dpo, very emotional and snappy for the last few days, don't think i caught this month as i'm still convinced it's not possible, think i'm more emotional and short tempered due to waiting for my results.

Hope your sore bbs are beacuse you caught that egg this month. :hugs:

Hi Jojo, that must be lovely to hear the babies heart beat. xx

Hi Ready.

Crystal hope you are ok as we haven't heard from you for a bit, but i understand you taking time out, just hope you're ok hunny. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Jojo, I am so getting a doppler when I get preggers. Nope :nope: no news just yet. But next month I think I am going back to temping or using OPKs not sure yet.

Super, I missed you ladies too. :hugs:

Spuggle, what going on your end?

Jasmine, I hope you are doing well.

Crystal, :hugs:

Floppy, hello I hope all is well on your end.

Hi to anyone I may have missed.:flower:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey all! Well, it seems everyone is busy this time of year. Not as much posting going on. I see everyone is doing well and still busy trying to get that BFP.

Ready, Super....:flower:

Love that the HB is going strong, JoJo!

I am waiting on either AF to show in a week or so if I didn't get PG again this time. It's hard cause I'm not real sure which day my HCG went to the normal range so I'm not positive what CD I'm on. I did have the normal O signs though. That's the only thing I'm doing, checking my CF. We got the BDing in on every day through my fertile days, which is what I did before and got that BFP. I think if DH lil' swimmers are normal you should BD every day. SOme women don't have the CF to sustain the lil' guys (or gals) very long and might benefit by doing DTD everyday instead of every other day. My opinion anyways. Worked for me so I'm sticking with that train of thought. 

Anyway, I hope you all have a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

I hope you ladies are busy trying to catch the egg!! It sure has been quiet around here.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi my name is Melissa. I had my TR done in October of 2010. I recently had an ectopic and lost my left tube. I am looking for a group to join. Hope you ladies don't mind if I join you. :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Melissa, of course you can join us :hugs: really sorry to hear about your eptopic and loosing your tube, what a damn shame hunny, we are all different on here with a wealth of experiences to share and I know there are a few ladies on here with only one tube :flower:.

Hi Ladies, yes sorry been out of action for a while I have been up to lots of good. ATM missed out on an HSG this month as the radiographer is on holiday and I will have to wait until my next cycle days 7-10 to have it done, but spoke with my TR Dr and everything else seems ok, had more tests done and all came back clear so I am waiting for my HSG to see what is happening in there? Feeling in good spirit and hoping to hear some more good news soon.

Hope everyone is ok and I really hope to hear of some more BFP's in the near future...xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi Lissa, nice you joined this thread too. :flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome Melissa and so sorry to hear that Crystal I really thought they'd get you in this month hunny xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Melissa, welcome :) My name is Dale. I had my TR done in October 2010, lost beanie in Jan 2011. Hoping for my bfp in a couple of days! You have found a lovely group of ladies! xo


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed for you Dale, I really hope this is your time hunny x:happydance:

Thanks Jo but I had a feeling I would get delayed, its just my luck at the moment, hope you are growing in style babes, and taking care at work x:hugs:

Spuggle not long left until your holidays, I so wish I was coming, I could do with a chillout relaxing time....enjoy every minute of it xxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies hope you are well, i have had my test results today, i phoned earlier and they gave them over the phone and it's not good news.

The only tube i had a chance with is blocked, no dye at all passed through it during the hsg, my ttc journey has come to an end.

I will still be on here to offer support to you lovely ladies.

I hope you all get your dream soon lots of:dust: to all of you.


----------



## Superstoked

Spuggle, I am so sorry to hear about your results :( :hugs: Were any other options discussed with you?

When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on. xoxo


----------



## spuggle

There are no options apart from ivf/icsi. I'm not prepared to put myself and dh through that, we chose to try the reversal way and it failed so it's just something we have to live with.

We can always say at least we tried. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome Melissa, My name is Karen I had my TR in October 2010 as well. Had m/c in January. 

Crystal, Sorry about your HSG.

Jojo, Hi sweetie how are you.

Super, I hope you get your BFP soon too.

Spuggle, I am so sorry about your tube sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Again spuggle I'm so sorry :hug: xxx

Super your name is gorgeous Dale and really unusual, its testing day today then? :happydance: Good luck hunny and praying for a :bfp: xxx

Are you still trying to concieve this month Crystal? Or waiting to have the HSG? xxx

Ready, I'm doing brilliant atm considering all the scares we've had over this little one. I'm having my NT scan in the next 2 weeks and hopefully that all comes back fine, but if not I've already decided against the amnio as we will keep the baby regardless :thumbup: so we aren't going to risk having needles stuck anywhere near baby lol. xxx


----------



## spuggle

Jojo glad things are going well for you, i don't blame you for not having the amnio.

You have been blessed, i look forward to seeing your next scan piccy. xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Jojo, thanks, the name is unusual, more of a male name I think? But I am stuck with it.lol

AFM, tested today and bfn :( will test everyday until af arrives xo


----------



## spuggle

Sorry about the bfn Dale, you never know though could just be a bit early still.

When is she due ?? x


----------



## spuggle

spuggle said:


> Sorry about the bfn Dale, you never know though could just be a bit early still.
> 
> When is she due ?? x

Doh, 2 todays, just looked at your ticker. :flower:


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies Hope your all well x

Sorry to hear spuggle but dont give up hope another lady on another forum was told her remaining tube was blocked she is now 20 weeks pregnant just wanted to give you a glimmer of hope hun x


----------



## jasminep0489

So sorry to hear that, Spuggle. You're a strong woman. I don't know how I would take that kind of news. It's something that we're all afraid of cause it's a possibility for each of us. Did you have any pain during the HSG? A lot of times the tube spasms and many who thought they had blocked tubes had another test and their tubes were open. The tube had just spasmed and wouldn't let the dye through. 

I get to test sometime in the next couple days. Not sure what CD I was on cause I couldn't pinpoint what day my HCG levels returned to normal range. I'll let you ladies know as soon as I know.

Hi, Melissa! I had my TR in Nov. '10 I got PG the first month and they couldn't tell me whether it was an ectopic or not, but it took two and a half months to get my HCG levels to return to normal and this is my first month TTC again. I wasn't really trying hard this time though so who knows.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Jasmine i had no pain during my hsg at all, i am having twingy pains on my right side now though and have been for a couple of days.x


----------



## jasminep0489

I would definitely get a second opinion. Have you thought about IVF or surrogate? I wish you the best and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It has been kind of quiet for the last couple of days. I really hope everyone is doing okay. I hope someone reports a BFP really soon. We are in need of some GOOD news right now.


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> It has been kind of quiet for the last couple of days. I really hope everyone is doing okay. I hope someone reports a BFP really soon. We are in need of some GOOD news right now.

amen to that ready!!!! I hope we get a truck load of bfps this month :) I think the good weather is keeping some more occupied :) maybe the spring will bring us each our own lil flower:baby:


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> It has been kind of quiet for the last couple of days. I really hope everyone is doing okay. I hope someone reports a BFP really soon. We are in need of some GOOD news right now.
> 
> amen to that ready!!!! I hope we get a truck load of bfps this month :) I think the good weather is keeping some more occupied :) maybe the spring will bring us each our own lil flower:baby:Click to expand...

Sure hope so. I would love to have a New year baby.


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww my thoughts are with you Spuggle,:flower: I am really sorry to read about your news, I really hoped it would be better news for you, but like Josey said there are miracles out there hunny, I know you will think hard about what to do next, and there are options such as egg sharing etc if you wanted to go down ivf route, I know I looked into that but I was too old and my eggs wouldnt be accepted, but I know you have age on your side at least :hugs:x 

Ready I hope you have some good news soon to share, and yeah a due date for new year would be amazing. x

Momma, fingers crossed for you 2 I really hope you get your BFP soon too! x

Dale sorry about your BFN, keep testing until AF comes hunny, your not out yet! xx

JoJo, nice to hear you are doing mighty fine hunny, roll on your next scan and I also dont blame you for not wanting a amnio, I would feel the same too x cant wait to see your pics soon x

Hope you are in good spirits Josey, nice to see you posting back on here.

Sending lots of happy vibes and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## mommax3

crystal girl how you doing? I have not gotten a bfp or have mc but I know alot of tr girls but I do know this jouney is hard and its very consuming :( I hope you doing amazing you seem like a girl who doesnt stay down and you sure seem like a lady who keeps on keepin on!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey Crystal, it is so good to see you post. I have been thinking of you.

Hello to all my TR ladies!!


----------



## mommax3

holy crap im like 2 or 3dpo and I have some massive gas and im super tired I know its not a pregnancy symptom just a ovulation symptom and i know this cause It happens every month after O! whats up with that? and does anyone get super tired and hungry a few days after O?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> holy crap im like 2 or 3dpo and I have some massive gas and im super tired I know its not a pregnancy symptom just a ovulation symptom and i know this cause It happens every month after O! whats up with that? and does anyone get super tired and hungry a few days after O?

Me! I'm always looking for something to eat from about 4dpo until AF (and we're NOT talking salad and veggies):munch::shhh:...once she actually arrives...I can totally take it or leave it. My family loves pre-AF since "Mom bakes all kinds of goodies and buys junk":dohh: not this month though...I'm being good due to the cleanse we're doing:) Not sure about the gas though:shrug:..maybe try drinking more water. I wonder what it is in O time that would cause gas problems...being a women is just plain hard work:winkwink:

BTW, how'd you get so far ahead of me? I won't O until like, the 11th. I was thinking our cycles were sooo close last month..hmmm..crazy cycles.


----------



## jojo1972

mommax3 said:


> holy crap im like 2 or 3dpo and I have some massive gas and im super tired I know its not a pregnancy symptom just a ovulation symptom and i know this cause It happens every month after O! whats up with that? and does anyone get super tired and hungry a few days after O?

I only ever get super tired when pregnant, and only ever get really hungry a few days before AF is due xxx Good luck and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mommax3

faith my cycle is only like 27 or 28 days long and I o on cd13 or14 so some months we meet up and some not weird huh!!! Im the same way once af is here im back to my normal eating, are you able to keep healthy during the cleanse I always have good intentions but once I o it goes down the toilet lol! So do you feel any different during the cleanse?
jojo thanks momma im sure im to early to have any preggo symptoms but one could hope lol is being tired how you knew you were preggo? almost 12 weeks you must be soo thrilled


----------



## jojo1972

The tiredness started pretty much instantly for me so it was a big sign. Its never too early for symptoms hunny, just think of all the hormones working overtime as soon as the egg is fertilized your body reacts...... You never know if you've struck gold? I've got the date through today for the NT scan, its the 18th so I will be 13+1 :winkwink: I can't wait. We listen to baby's heartbeat everyday now just to make sure he/she is ok too. Its nerve racking after losing babies xxxx


----------



## mommax3

wow the 18th thats soon :) do you have a home monitor? I couldnt even imagine how shot your nerves must be but your so close to hitting that mark where things tend to be ok :) thanks for the advice my hopes are not up much Im over SS and getting myself super excited. I have a call into a FS that my gyno recommended she thinks we should look into IUI but im not sure what my ins. will cover ???? i will let you know what they say there going to call me back monday hopefully they can fill me in a little over the phone


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> faith my cycle is only like 27 or 28 days long and I o on cd13 or14 so some months we meet up and some not weird huh!!! Im the same way once af is here im back to my normal eating, are you able to keep healthy during the cleanse I always have good intentions but once I o it goes down the toilet lol! So do you feel any different during the cleanse?
> jojo thanks momma im sure im to early to have any preggo symptoms but one could hope lol is being tired how you knew you were preggo? almost 12 weeks you must be soo thrilled

I actually HAVE been able to eat healthy during this cleanse! It helps that dh is doing it too! He's really bad about running to the store to buy ice cream or some kind of chocolate something to enjoy after the kids have gone to bed:dohh: now he has to behave or he knows we will have wasted the money we spent buying the cleanse:winkwink:...it's really not been hard..just lots of fresh vegetables, fruit, lean meats and lots of water..basically whole foods...no canned or processed, no empty carbs and junk food. I AM going to bake a pie for us to enjoy on Sunday. I think once a week is fine to treat ourselves;) It use to be that people only ate dessert on Sundays. Now it seems that we tend to want dessert after each evening meal:nope: ugh! I'm also trying to use the mini tramp each day for exercise but plan to start walking outdoors once the weather gets nice here:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

you go faith!!!!! Im proud of you :) you are so right us american overindulge way too much!!! (hope I spelt that right lol) I am def. one of them :( I went for a run yesterday i could only run a mile but im hoping to work up to more:) I really want this cleanse to get you your bfp!!!! my fingers are super crossed


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> The tiredness started pretty much instantly for me so it was a big sign. Its never too early for symptoms hunny, just think of all the hormones working overtime as soon as the egg is fertilized your body reacts...... You never know if you've struck gold? I've got the date through today for the NT scan, its the 18th so I will be 13+1 :winkwink: I can't wait. We listen to baby's heartbeat everyday now just to make sure he/she is ok too. Its nerve racking after losing babies xxxx

 
Aww 18th is my Hubby's birthday so I will be thinking of you that day hunny xxxx It would be amazing to hear little heartbeats everyday, how inspiring :hugs:xxxx

Good luck with the Cleanse Faith, it sounds like you have a good plan and anything which helps us feel better is good, keep it going x

Momma, I wish I could run a mile again like you....well done I am sure you will be stacking up the miles from week to week, you have great motivation...:thumbup:.I used to run for a Harrior club many years ago, I was real fit then, I think middle aged spread is catching up to me so much now I dont think I could run 200 metres...lmao..

Ready thanks for your message hunny, I am so glad you are back and with such a lovely attitude again, thinking of you 2 hunny xxx

Jasmine, good luck babes, I hope you get some more good news soon xxx

Dale, how you doing girl?....I really hope AF hasnt got you?...let us know how you are getting on.

Spuggle, I really hope you enjoy your holidays as you so deserve to have a lovely break........I hope you come back refreshed after recent events.....Miracles do happen to us too, never lose hope..xxxx

Josey, hope you are getting better after your loss last year and I really hope you get some better luck in the future xxx

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone I didnt mean too, just wanted to say, I think you are all unique and special in your own way and I really hope you find some comfort and joy in the coming months.xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I really love how inspiring you are Crystal and your strength and positive mind are uplifting to us all xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo i totally agree :) crystal you are truly a beautiful person :)
But like crystal said I think every woman on here is amazing and they all bring light into my life when I read there thoughts and uplifting words


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi ladies. I just wanted to check in on everyone. I FINALLY started a normal AF a couple of days ago. It feels so good to be back to normal again after the last 3 months. 

Hey Crystal, nice to see your encouraging posts again, honey! :flower:

JoJo, WOW! 2nd trimester bound! :happydance:

I hope the rest of you are having a great weekend as well. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

jasmine thats great! im sure your ready to get back on the ttc wagon :)


----------



## jojo1972

Thats great news Jasmine xxxx

Yes momma I bought it off ebay lol and very cheap it was too (I hate wasting money) it was only £37.00 including p+p and gives you peace of mind. Can't wait to hear your test results hunny xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

mommax3 said:


> jojo i totally agree :) crystal you are truly a beautiful person :)
> But like crystal said I think every woman on here is amazing and they all bring light into my life when I read there thoughts and uplifting words

Here here I totally agree :happydance: xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Awwww everyone is so kind on here xxxx

Jasmine great you are back to some kind of normality again, I think you may catch your egg again real soon, I really hope so and also with a better outcome this time...xxx

JoJo 6 days to go until your scan xxx cant wait xxx:happydance:

Momma how you feeling hunny?....any symptoms to report :wacko:, really hope so xxxx

I am off to work so I will catch you all later xxxx take care everyone xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Sorry I have not been around much. AF did come and pay me a visit and left today so this month was a failure for me. 

I am glad all of you are doing well :)

xx


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry Super, she really is a witch xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Sorry I have not been around much. AF did come and pay me a visit and left today so this month was a failure for me.
> 
> I am glad all of you are doing well :)
> 
> xx

 
Hugs :hugs:Dont give up hunny x you will pick yourself up again as you always do, never lose your hope....xxxx:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies. 

I hope all is well with everyone. 

AFM, I am just waiting to ovulate. I have a good feeling about this cycle and I am going to try to keep a positive attiude until I get a sticky bean. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

To all my ladies.


----------



## mommax3

ready i hope you catch that egg and get your lil perfect bean :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, I am really praying and trying too this month. How are you doing.


----------



## mommax3

ready not to good im really feeling like this is never going to happen :( were seeing a FS in may to look into IUI since I have been on bnb I have seen that alot of TR girls get there lil bambino that way :) I just cant handle the stress and crazy emtions much longer im not a tuff person these days.


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> ready not to good im really feeling like this is never going to happen :( were seeing a FS in may to look into IUI since I have been on bnb I have seen that alot of TR girls get there lil bambino that way :) I just cant handle the stress and crazy emtions much longer im not a tuff person these days.

Sure you are. You just have to believe. Of course it is not going to be easy. I thought I would for sure be pregnant or still pregnant. But we have to remember we closed down our baby shop and re-opened it so now we will have to face some small bumps in the road. But just keep the faith and believe. 

Have you had a HSG? I can't seem to remember. Wait just a couple more months you are still younger than I am. I will be 39 in Septemember so time is not on our side but we will see. :hugs:

I am always praying for my TR ladies.


----------



## floppyears

mommas please dont lose faith and give up hon. You have to think positive :) after mc it was hard for me honesty hard. I however dust myself off I am at peace within myself know that God has place this desire in my heart and he will bring it to pass in his timing. Seeing an Re is not a bad thing. I know a couple of ladies that are pg after mini ivf and iui. My message to u this day is "DON"T GIVE UP"! 

Hi everyone, I know I have been mia for a long minute. Been busy with wrk and family life. I try my best to stop in when I can. Blessings to each of you :)


----------



## floppyears

I will be 39!!!!!!! Next month you guys :)


----------



## mommax3

floppyears said:


> I will be 39!!!!!!! Next month you guys :)

Happy early birthday :) Iwill be 29 next month :happydance: may birthday girls woot woot!!!


----------



## mommax3

guess what ladies I got my bfp!!!!! im sooo excited and nervous I cant contain it :)


----------



## floppyears

Congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!! So do I understand being nervous. I said a prayer for you


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> guess what ladies i got my bfp!!!!! Im sooo excited and nervous i cant contain it :)

 
Huge Congratulations Momma!!!!​ 
I am over the moon for you babes xxx​


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> guess what ladies I got my bfp!!!!! im sooo excited and nervous I cant contain it :)

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks so much girls im on cloud nine but im trying not to be to over the moon I have seen you ladies go through to much! I just keep praying and I know that this is in gods hands now


----------



## spuggle

Well done again momma, so pleased for you, have to put this on all your threads lol otherwise i feel i'm being rude lol. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Well done again momma, so pleased for you, have to put this on all your threads lol otherwise i feel i'm being rude lol. :hugs:

lol thanks spuggle :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Yeah momma!!! SOOOO happy for you :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Huge congrats Momma I thought you were from your symptoms :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Well I've had my scan today and I'm smack bang on dates still the pics are crap and I can only put one up that came out ok on the computer. There is a clear nub shot and I've got my feeling of what baby is, but they wouldn't confirm it. I'll see what you ladies think and if yoou see what I see?
 



Attached Files:







img034.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommax3

Thanks girls and great scan pic jojo that must be such a wonderful thin to see your lil baby in the perfect spot!


----------



## spuggle

Hi Jojo, lovely scan pic hun, glad all is going well. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> Well I've had my scan today and I'm smack bang on dates still the pics are crap and I can only put one up that came out ok on the computer. There is a clear nub shot and I've got my feeling of what baby is, but they wouldn't confirm it. I'll see what you ladies think and if yoou see what I see?

Jojo, I am not sure I want to say girl because I think the is the cord. :shrug: But I am glad your :baby: is safe.


----------



## jojo1972

Well that cystic area is still in the placenta even though its measuring smaller now they are still having me back in on thursday for yet another scan by the specialist. I'm not worried though cause its got smaller for one and for two.... if it were a partial molar pregnancy the baby wouldn't be alive now and the tumur would of overtook the womb and of been putting my life in danger by now. They are just being nosey I think ha ha ha xxxx

So come on ladies, boy or girl? xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Thats what I think too ready, I've looked up 13 week sexing scans and it really does look like I'm having a girl :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh My...sooo much good news. Congrats on the BFP, Mommax. I know it hard not to worry honey, but every PG is different. Your younger than most of us too, so that's a plus in the M/C dept. (you have younger eggs. :)) Just try to keep stress free and enjoy it!

JoJo, I do believe it is a girl too. So happy for you, sweetie. Hugs and kisses to you!


AFM- I've been getting in some good BDin'. It's just my O signs are all over the place. I guess it might take a cycle or two to get back to normal. Anyone else have that happen after M/C? 

Hope you all are having a good day. Check in later.


----------



## mommax3

jojo im saying girl too! yay


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> AFM- I've been getting in some good BDin'. It's just my O signs are all over the place. I guess it might take a cycle or two to get back to normal. Anyone else have that happen after M/C?
> 
> Hope you all are having a good day. Check in later.

Yes my O is all over the place it seems too. I am not sure when I Oed. :wacko:


----------



## jojo1972

Well I had my other scan today with the specialist about the cystic area in the placenta and its not cystic at all. The bleeding I had at 6 weeks was the placenta detaching slightly and what looks like tiny cysts is trapped old blood which has now corrected itself :happydance::happydance::happydance: The baby is perfectly normal and right on dates and we are over the moon that we have finally got the all clear and we can finally start enjoying being pregnant xxx
 



Attached Files:







BABY ON 21-04-2011.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









BABY ON 21-04-2011 (3).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5









BABY ON 21-04-2011 (2).jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommax3

oh jojo im sooo happy for you :) i now know how stressfull it is being preggo after TR who would of thought! Im just so happy you can breathe and enjoy your baby and all that goes with being pregnant, this is what you have worked so hard for :)

on a side note ladies my betas were 77 at 13 dpo and at 15 dpo they were 232 :) Im just thrilled


----------



## jojo1972

WOW momma maybe you have twins in there, they are tripling hunny. Very very good numbers :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## mommax3

thanks jojo! I wouldnt mind twins :) lol I bet my hubby would though


----------



## jojo1972

Well I bet they've already told you but those numbers pretty much rule out an ectopic hunny. They are so good and high xxx


----------



## mommax3

no jojo they didnt my nurse sucks when i got my first numbers she said oh it sounds like eptopic your number should be 500 and I was like what the hell why would you say that over the phone and then from being on here I found out how wrong she was so when she called me back today and told me my number I instantly said wow they trippled thats great adn she kinda just went along with me and said yup your where your suppose to be! thats funny if im suppose to be at 232 at 15 dpo how was i suppose to be at 500 at 13dpo?!?! she is a jerk I cant wait for my dr. to get back from vacation! Thank you for saying that though it really makes me feel so good having someone say that to me, ive been soooo worrried it might be (way to many tr girls get them) aahhhhh im sooo excited thanks again so good to hear!


----------



## jojo1972

I think we all get one nasty midwife or nurse hunny, I had it at the begining too. But the did tell me about HCG and ectopic and how they don't double and stay low xxx


----------



## mommax3

oh good thanks :) im so happy to have all you wonderful ladies on here Its such a support and We all share the stuff we learn from our dr.s so its like we all have tons and tons of knowledge that we wouldnt have if we were going at this alone :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Jojo, I am so happy for you. Yay!!!:happydance::happydance:

momma, I am just on :cloud9: for you. 


When I tell you ladies I pray for you I really mean it. I love my TR ladies. I am looking forward to belly pictures and in about 6-8 months some cute little baby pictures. :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, sweet baby pics:hugs: I'm so happy that your little one is thriving:happydance:

Momma, I'm joining the "cloud 9 for you club":cloud9: with Ready:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

I'll get some pics of my bump later and put them up lol, I'm showing quite alot xxx


----------



## mommax3

oh yay bump pics are great!!!! what a milestone :)


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> I'll get some pics of my bump later and put them up lol, I'm showing quite alot xxx

I will be checking in for a bump pic too. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Yey! I third that cloud 9 :cloud9: Momma! SO Happy for you.:flower:

Jo Jo how lovely to see your mummy tummy, please hurry lol :hugs:xxxx

I am praying too Ready...I pray you get your rainbow too babes xxx and that everything will be ok on Tuesday for me....fingers crossed... xx

I will check back soon xxx


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Yey! I third that cloud 9 :cloud9: Momma! SO Happy for you.:flower:
> 
> Jo Jo how lovely to see your mummy tummy, please hurry lol :hugs:xxxx
> 
> I am praying too Ready...I pray you get your rainbow too babes xxx and that everything will be ok on Tuesday for me....fingers crossed... xx
> 
> I will check back soon xxx

Good luck tuesday :hugs: im sure everythin will be great and you'll get the tubes nice and clean :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:hugs:Crystal! I'm praying for clean, open tubes you for you tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> :hugs:Crystal! I'm praying for clean, open tubes you for you tomorrow:happydance:

I second that.


----------



## mommax3

I third that lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Jojo, I am checking in for the bump pic.:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thanks for the well wishes girls, you are all great!!!!!:hugs:

YEY!!!!!! I have OPEN TUBES, even my left one was good and free flowing so YES my Operation worked well a SUCCESS :happydance::happydance:.............I AM SO HAPPY!!!!

Onto month 8 of TTC, with nice clean tubes, so here it goes again...have to wait 48 before any baby dancing can commence so I will be on to CD 10 then and its a perfect day to start trying again..........xxxxx Fingers crossed ladies.....xx:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!:happydance: This is your month girl:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Crystal, they say normally women get preggers right after a HSG. FX for you.


----------



## mommax3

My numbers are 4435 yay!!!! thats from monday 4 weeks 4 days


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow! such happy news for you ladies!!!! So glad the tubes are open (though I was pretty sure they were from the past PGs you've had). I've seen lots of BFPs that stick after HSGs as well! I'll be praying extra hard for ya!

Happy to see the great #'s, MommaX! You're on your way!

AFM- I'm in the TWW and I've been symptom spotting like crazy. I've got a lot of that yellowish CM that I had with the last BFP and I've been a little sick to my tummy after I eat, strong funny pee smell, and I don't actually know if this is a symptom or not but my tailbone is hurting like mad and I have not fallen or hurt it in anyway. Has anyone had any of these symptoms (besides the nausea, which I'm not sure is a sign since its so early yet) with a BFP? I hate the TWW it's driving me mad!:wacko:

Anyone else in the TWW right now?


----------



## mommax3

crystal yay for open tubes girl I bet you get your bfp soon! I got mine the second month after :)
jasmine I hope this is your bfp stickey bean :) fx


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> My numbers are 4435 yay!!!! thats from monday 4 weeks 4 days

 :happydance:
BRILLIANT NEWS Momma!!! Keep those numbers jumping, Here is wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.... your dream is now your reality, Well Done!! x :coffee: I hope to follow your progress and in your footsteps..lol x :flower:

I really hope you are lucky this month Jasmine! I am sure someone here will be in their TWW, but your symptoms sound promising, I really hope this is the start of good things for you 2! :hugs: x

Thanks Faith x how you keeping girl ? x

Ready.... your in your TWW now, how's things ? ( I still drop in on your journal...just to check on you, you have a wonderful attitude xx)

Jo Jo....Where are you girl with these bump pics!!!.....you are my inspiration ....please hurry lol xxx

Spuggle, my heart goes out to you...bless... you are so sincere to us, and I am praying you get your babydust from somewhere over the rainbow.....You have been in my thoughts alot lately...Hang in there xx :hugs: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Momma, yay for great numbers.:happydance:

Jasmine, the pregnancy I had in January my tailbone hurt. 

Crystal, I am 11DPO trying to hold out testing until the weekend. 

Afm, I am having a lot of CM when I wipe. Sorry for the TMI. I was bloated all weekend and tired. I had some AF like cramps yesterday. I am praying, believing and hoping that this is my sticky bean.


----------



## Superstoked

Crystal, wonderful news my friend! :friends: Now it's your turn!! Seems to be a thing with the HSG

Ready, I said on the other thread but MAN!!! you are so strong not to test lol fx dollxx

Jasmine, I am in my tww as well, well at least I think I am, I have been having so many lovely looking opks I an beginning to think I have PCOS :( there is no way opk stay dark that long. They are darker yesterday and today than they have been last week, so I dont know. Making me sad actually...Af is due around the 8th or 9th if she does not show then great! but if she does I am gonna get tested to pcos and maybe check the status of my tubes. 

Keep the good news coming ladies! :friends:


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry about keeping you all waiting on the bump pics but really having a hard time with work and cameras at the moment as my kids have decided to take off with the charging cables, and its a case of the famous IT WASN'T ME lol.

Crystal that is fantastic news and I bet it won't be long before :baby: is on the way xxxxx

Jasmine, Ready, and Super I'm praying with you all for your BFP's xxxx

Momma, your numbers are fantastic and it won't be long before you have your scan now and know everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Super, you think there's any way you could be pG? I thought I was out my first month of TTC when I bled for a few days, but when I started testing for ovulation I kept getting positive OPKs. I finally pulled out the hpt and sure enough my body was making the HCG hormone so it was showing up on the OPK since they are very similar in makeup.....even though things did not turn out well for me. I'd check to make sure, just to rule it out.


----------



## jojo1972

How long is it til everyone tests? xxxx


----------



## mommax3

I know im dying to know!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

I want be testing.:nope: Today is CD1. Last month I had 34 day cycle this month 25. So I guess it was balancing itself out. :shrug:


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> I want be testing.:nope: Today is CD1. Last month I had 34 day cycle this month 25. So I guess it was balancing itself out. :shrug:

Sorry ready :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Hi Crystal, thank you for your thought, i am so pleased that you have open tubes, it's just a matter of time now before you get you forever baby. I have afeeling this cycle could be your cycle.

Momma how cool are your numbers, so pleased for you. :hugs:

Hi everyone else hope you're all well, have great weekend, we get a nice long one again and i shall be enjoying a nice beer tomorrow whilst watching the royal wedding. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> I want be testing.:nope: Today is CD1. Last month I had 34 day cycle this month 25. So I guess it was balancing itself out. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry ready :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks momma, I am in a good place. I will be joining you with the preggo belly really soon. I just know it.


----------



## jasminep0489

I will test next week sometime or I might wait....I haven't had any twinges or crampy feelings like last time, just the tailbone thing so I don't really think its happened this month. I didn't use any OPKs or anything, so I'm not sure if we BDed at the right time. I have had a few symptoms, but I'm not banking on those, ya know? I'll just wait and see.

Ready, so your cycles haven't gotten back to normal yet? I'm wondering if mine will be messed up as well, since this is my second cycle after my MC. Oh and when your tailbone hurt during your MC was it during your TWW or after you knew you were going to MC? Mine has eased up now, but it was rather weird. 

Hope you all are having a good day. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Spuggle you def. have to enjoy the non pregnant things like yummy beer :) 
Ready you have such a great attititude I love it!!!! im sure you will be preggo soon :)
Jasmin fx for you girl!


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> I will test next week sometime or I might wait....I haven't had any twinges or crampy feelings like last time, just the tailbone thing so I don't really think its happened this month. I didn't use any OPKs or anything, so I'm not sure if we BDed at the right time. I have had a few symptoms, but I'm not banking on those, ya know? I'll just wait and see.
> 
> Ready, so your cycles haven't gotten back to normal yet? I'm wondering if mine will be messed up as well, since this is my second cycle after my MC. Oh and when your tailbone hurt during your MC was it during your TWW or after you knew you were going to MC? Mine has eased up now, but it was rather weird.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good day. :hugs:

It was during the TWW and throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## jasminep0489

ready4onemore said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> I will test next week sometime or I might wait....I haven't had any twinges or crampy feelings like last time, just the tailbone thing so I don't really think its happened this month. I didn't use any OPKs or anything, so I'm not sure if we BDed at the right time. I have had a few symptoms, but I'm not banking on those, ya know? I'll just wait and see.
> 
> Ready, so your cycles haven't gotten back to normal yet? I'm wondering if mine will be messed up as well, since this is my second cycle after my MC. Oh and when your tailbone hurt during your MC was it during your TWW or after you knew you were going to MC? Mine has eased up now, but it was rather weird.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good day. :hugs:
> 
> It was during the TWW and throughout the pregnancy.Click to expand...

Ok, Thanks!


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup::thumbup: Huge congratulations Momma xx

Crystal fab news about your tubes hun xx

JOJO glad the scan went well..lovely piccies xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Evening girls, hope things are mega busy at home, as its a little quiet on here of late....:thumbup: and I hope there is lots of testing, BD-ing and growing going on..lol.

What ever phase of TTC/WTT or pregnant, I hope everyone is in good spirit.........sending lots of :dust: to everyone....xxxx

ATM - EWCM - so looking good, havent taken any OPK's at all this month which is new to a POAS addict like me.......so I am just chilling and going with the flow...I can feel alot of bubbling going on..think I will OV early this month...havent taken any clomid this month due to HSG so I will see how we get on xx Gonna enjoy tomorrow with family before its back to work after the Bank Holiday, enjoyed the Royal Wedding though it was nice to be a part of in England x Take care everyone, and thank you to everyone for being supportive and inspiring to my journey...I love everyone for who they are on here especially xx MWAH! xx :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, just checking in to see how you're all doing.

I have been enjoying the sunshine, although it's a bit blustery at the same time !!! but i'm making the most of it and spending alot of time outside, have even been doing a spot of gardening this year, i quite like it lol.

still feeling a little down about things but I suppose it will take a little while for things to sink in and i'll get used to it in the end, distraction is the best cure atm lol.

well ladies off i go, ironing is calling :cry: spk soon and take care. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle girl I love ya you really are an amazing woman :) If I could hav a little of your awsome attitude I would rock! lol Im glad your enjoying life sometimes you forget to step back and really take it all in :) Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Evening girls, hope things are mega busy at home, as its a little quiet on here of late....:thumbup: and I hope there is lots of testing, BD-ing and growing going on..lol.
> 
> What ever phase of TTC/WTT or pregnant, I hope everyone is in good spirit.........sending lots of :dust: to everyone....xxxx
> 
> ATM - EWCM - so looking good, havent taken any OPK's at all this month which is new to a POAS addict like me.......so I am just chilling and going with the flow...I can feel alot of bubbling going on..think I will OV early this month...havent taken any clomid this month due to HSG so I will see how we get on xx Gonna enjoy tomorrow with family before its back to work after the Bank Holiday, enjoyed the Royal Wedding though it was nice to be a part of in England x Take care everyone, and thank you to everyone for being supportive and inspiring to my journey...I love everyone for who they are on here especially xx MWAH! xx :hugs:

crystal the relaxed method seems to do the trick for alot of woman I hope your one of them I cant wait to here :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, my friends, the evil witch got me a day early and man am I cramping. I usually don't cramp like this.....she is an evil, evil woman...LOL! Well, just thought I'd check in and let you all know what was going on....time to get to school. I think Super is the next one to test soon? Goodluck sweetie...I'm on to another fun cycle of Bdin!!!! :winkwink:

Crystal, I hope this laid back attack works for you honey. :hugs:

Glad to see your doing well, Spuggle. :flower:

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello all you lovely ladies.

Well af is due today. She has not shown her face yet, but I am sure she will soon. BFN as well. Just thought I would update everyone. :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry to hear of your BFN Super,:hugs: I really hope your next cycle brings better things for you x.....I really hope AF doesnt show her face.. Keep your chin up hunny x Thanks for the update x:coffee:


----------



## jojo1972

I think we were all waiting for another BFP I'm sure it won't be long before there is another. You're next to test aren't you Crystal? FX for all of you xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Day 2 of no af. Bb's are mega sore, and some cramping on and off, she will be here soon I suppose. Strange though because I dont ever remember being 2 days late.

Crystal, I hope you are next :) :hugs:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## jojo1972

Maybe you ovulated late Super and hcg is taking its time to show up? Try testing again hunny xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Have you had your scan yet Momma? xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I really hope AF stays away Super, I agree with JoJo and say you should test again? :hugs:

Not long JoJo until your gender scan....:thumbup:awww I bet you cant wait to see :baby: again....xxx

I am 6DPO today and just waiting on test day really, its still mega early for me so I am just plodding along and being hopeful, I should have an answer by next weekend hopefully....I will of course..... be testing every day soon...:shrug: like the poas addict I am....lol....Busy week at work so it should keep my mind active for a while each day...I hate the 2WW it drags so much.....

Hope you are keeping well Momma, cant wait to see your scan pics too, hope everything is ok xx

Hope everyone else is doing great and in good spirit....xx:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

I really can't wait to find out now Crystal after swearing blind that I didn't want to know:haha:
6dpo already lol, I really hope the relaxed approach has worked for you and DH babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

To all my U.S. mothers "Happy Mother's Day!"

Super, you could have what they call the "hook effect" I read about it on another thread. It is when you are preggers but for whatever reason your hcg levels are cannot be detected and most are preggers with mutiples. I will see if I can find the link and post it for you.

Crystal. I hope this is your month we are due for another BFP.

Jojo, I can hardly wait until your scan. I say you are on team :pink:

Afrm, I am on CD11 waiting to ovulate.


----------



## jojo1972

Not long to go Ready FX that you get your BFP xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Well it 00.38am here at the moment and even though I went to bed early I just can't sleep. OH is snoring like a flipping steam train, he's so loud and I just can't sleep. Everytime I started dropping off he does an almighty SNORT like a pig with a mega phone, tried nudging him and the lot and all I get is grunts and then back to the snoring. Arrrrrrrrrrrrr feel better now I've had a rant lol, love him to pieces but can't stand bedtime when he drops off before me. Gonna try going back to sleep soon so wish me luck lol xxxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Ready I would love to see that link.

Jojo,I hope you get some sleep hun..lol Make a roar at him!! lol

I am out of tests so I will pick one up tomorrow if af has not shown.


----------



## jojo1972

How are you feeling super? I know I didn't feel pregnant at first and it felt like AF was going to start any moment for a while hun xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, thought i would check in as i haven't been on here over the weekend.

Dale i hope af stays away and you get a bfp soon hun.

Crystal fingers crossed for this month. 

tbh fingers crossed for all you ttc girlies, hope you all get the bfp's you deserve. :thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies day 3 of af being late, having tea now and going to go grab a test. I feel kinda nervous, I really don't feel pregnant other then sore bb's and some cramps off and on. I just hope that if I am then its in the right place. I am so scared right now. I will keep you ladies updated. xo 

Love you ladies xo :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Really hope you get that bfp hun, i'm exited for you. xx


----------



## jojo1972

FX Super really hope this is it for you xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

BFN ladies. I bought a clearblue and some drugstore brand and both came back - . So I have no explanation to why my period is 3 days late. I have read that some times with tubal pregnancies the test will never become +. I will wait a few more days and test again if af does not come.


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww so sorry to hear that Dale, I really hope AF does show then, cos I would hate you to have a tubal.... :hugs:I hope you get some answers soon hunny xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Just thought I would tell we have had 10,984 views :coffee:since I started this thread so it just shows there are many women reading our journeys and I would like to think we really do make a difference in everyones journeys whether it be sharing our experiences, happiness or sadness..xxx:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry its a bfn hunny, and I agree with crystal xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> Just thought I would tell we have had 10,984 views :coffee:since I started this thread so it just shows there are many women reading our journeys and I would like to think we really do make a difference in everyones journeys whether it be sharing our experiences, happiness or sadness..xxx:hugs:

Wow that is a lot of views xxx


----------



## spuggle

Sorry for the BFN Dale, maybe your cycle is becoming a bit longer, i know for the 1st few months after my surgery i was a bit all over the place but the last 3 or so months i have had 26-27 day cycles which is long compared to wha they used to be.

Crystal that's cool about all the views we have had on this thread, shows that there are alot of women out there who have had or want TRS. 

Jojo i can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be going, can't wait to find out what team you will be on.:pink::blue::yellow:???????? Hope you get to find out hun,sometimes these lil babas don't like to play the game on the scans do they lol. :flower:


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> Sorry for the BFN Dale, maybe your cycle is becoming a bit longer, i know for the 1st few months after my surgery i was a bit all over the place but the last 3 or so months i have had 26-27 day cycles which is long compared to wha they used to be.
> 
> Crystal that's cool about all the views we have had on this thread, shows that there are alot of women out there who have had or want TRS.
> 
> Jojo i can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be going, can't wait to find out what team you will be on.:pink::blue::yellow:???????? Hope you get to find out hun,sometimes these lil babas don't like to play the game on the scans do they lol. :flower:

I've got a scan on saturday to find out the gender, thankfully where I'm going will scan til they find it lol. I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance: I will be straight on here updating the gender as soon as I get back xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo wow! thats so exciting and it seemed to go sooo quick!


----------



## jojo1972

Wow momma you had your scan........ More details please..... How did it go and HB and everything really. Due date, I'm getting excited here lol xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Yay for the gender scan jojo..any predictions? lol 

Well day 4 of af being late. I had cramps so bad last night that I thought for sure she was here but nope...personally I think I ovulated later than what I thought but that's just a guess. So come on witch!! lol


----------



## jojo1972

Superstoked said:


> Yay for the gender scan jojo..any predictions? lol
> 
> Well day 4 of af being late. I had cramps so bad last night that I thought for sure she was here but nope...personally I think I ovulated later than what I thought but that's just a guess. So come on witch!! lol

Arrrrrrrrrrrr Super, if you ovulated late then a test might not show up yet and you're not out til the :witch: arrives. xxxx
I've had 6 predictions from phychics all of them predict a boy so we shall see on saturday. I don't really mind either way but a girl would be lovely xxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo yeah I had it at 5 weeks 6 days and it had a heartbeat of 112 :) i cant wait for the next scan!!!! right now im super nausous all the time its really kicking my butt 
Super I hope you just o'd late and you will get your bfp soon :)


----------



## jojo1972

That is such brill news momma and we can't wait for the updated pics xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies, she got me! I am okay with it though because the bfn's were depressing me and no period..lol On to next month


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Well ladies, she got me! I am okay with it though because the bfn's were depressing me and no period..lol On to next month

Oh, Super, I'm sorry:nope: I had been rooting for you:hugs: Good attitude, though:thumbup: On to next month and at least you didn't require a trip to the dr.:flower: Wonder what was with that nasty af coming so late:(


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry Dale :cry: We all hate that :witch: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry AF got you Dale, here is hoping next month will be successful for you babes, lets hope all of us TTC ladies get some luck and :dust: comes our way xxxx chin up hunny, I am with you all the way on this journey xxx


----------



## spuggle

Awww sorry Dale. :hugs:

Jojo, can't wait to here what you are having, i bet you are so excited !!!!!! 

Crystal how are you doing hun, anymore testing going on or are you waitng a little while ??.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, i'm off to get some more ink tomorrow :cloud9: haven't got much else planned but have a 40th birthday party to go to tomorrow night so that will be nice, get chance to catch up with friends. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck for Tomorrow Jo, please let us know when you get back, what team you are on?? Cant wait to find out, I am soooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, 11 dpo, eh? Any testing been happening in your house?:haha: Are you feeling like this could be your month? I surely hope so:hugs:

Spuggle: Enjoy the bday party:happydance: It's always fun to catch up with friends and EAT CAKE:haha: Enjoy:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> Good luck for Tomorrow Jo, please let us know when you get back, what team you are on?? Cant wait to find out, I am soooooooo excited :happydance:

Not long to go now and I feel really excited and scared at the same time lol. I keep having dreams that baby won't let us see xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm back and here are the pics and we are team :blue::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo: xxx
 



Attached Files:







JOANNE_10.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









JOANNE_3.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8









JOANNE_5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









JOANNE_8.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









JOANNE_9.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crystal69uk

FANTASTIC NEWS JO.......I know you werent that bothered about the gender, but how lovely for you and your hubby to be xxxx:hugs:

_*TEAM BLUE*_
*I am over the moon for you both!!!*​


----------



## jojo1972

Warren really thought we were going to be team pink, we're both over the moon at being blue. All he keeps saying is "I've got a son" bless him. He really wanted a boy, but I didn't mind as long as the baby was healthy. That trapped blood has all gone now, so that was definately what I lost 2 weeks ago with that massive bleed I had. Pity that the hospital wouldn't scan me to make sure though. It would of put our minds at ease ages ago xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Yay Jojo, scan pics are beautiful, your baby boy is gorgeous, soooo pleased for you. xxx


----------



## Superstoked

YaY jojo!!!!!!!!! Congrats to mommy and daddy <3


----------



## Superstoked

FaithHopeLove said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, she got me! I am okay with it though because the bfn's were depressing me and no period..lol On to next month
> 
> Oh, Super, I'm sorry:nope: I had been rooting for you:hugs: Good attitude, though:thumbup: On to next month and at least you didn't require a trip to the dr.:flower: Wonder what was with that nasty af coming so late:(Click to expand...

Faith, I am thinking I o'd later than I thought. I have no opk's or test's and I am not getting any, they drive me NUTS! Whatever will be will be :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo: Beautiful baby pics:flower: I'd say there is NO doubt that you're having a boy:happydance: photo couldn't have been clearer:haha:

Super: Our bodies do crazy things:dohh: it can be so frusterating! If the opks drive you crazy, I would def. avoid that:haha: NO EXTRA STRESS NEEDED in the TTC job!

I'm trying to not make myself nutty, but this morning when I wiped, I had bloody...pink/lt. red CM:shrug: I have never had that before:wacko: I would love to think it could be IB, but I'm only 5 dpo...so I just don't know. My temp did dip yesterday..back up today..hmmm...here I was determined not to SS this TWW. I've been to the bathroom twice since..and no more spotting. I'm perplexed:shrug: (and we didn't bd in the last few nights, so I know it's not irritation from that)


----------



## jojo1972

5dpo isn't too early for ib sounds really good to me hun, hope you get your BFP in the next few days :happydance: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> 5dpo isn't too early for ib sounds really good to me hun, hope you get your BFP in the next few days :happydance: xxx

Ahhh:hugs: thanks for giving me hope:haha: My sis (a stick pusher) said to start testing at 8dpo?! I told her I had planned to wait until AF day:winkwink: I hope I can hold out that long, but hate to see BFNs:(


----------



## jasminep0489

JoJO- Wow, you can definitely see the lil wee on those pics. :happydance: How sweet!!!! I can't wait to see more pics from you and the others. The scans are so lifelike now. 

Well, I've been doing all kinds of BDin' so I can't say I didn't give it my all.....:winkwink: 

Waiting to see your test results, Crystal ( and you too, Faith....could be early implantion!!). Good luck, my sweets!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

I really hope this is the beginning for you Faith, sounds very promising xxx

Thanks for the wishes jasmine, I aint feeling it still, I have posted pics on my journal of my lines but I am convinced they are evaps, I also think I O'd later than I thought so I am waiting for the witch to show her face, at least I will have a fresh cycle next month as I only had my HSG 3 weeks ago...xx

Fingers crossed for everyone on their journey.....we are due another BFP soon xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 5dpo isn't too early for ib sounds really good to me hun, hope you get your BFP in the next few days :happydance: xxx
> 
> Ahhh:hugs: thanks for giving me hope:haha: My sis (a stick pusher) said to start testing at 8dpo?! I told her I had planned to wait until AF day:winkwink: I hope I can hold out that long, but hate to see BFNs:(Click to expand...

I really hope you get your BFP soon, I am a total POAS addict so good luck for you holding out!! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## spuggle

Fingers crossed faith that what you had was implantation, hope you get that much wanted bfp this month. :thumbup:

Crystal i'm hoping that in the next couple of days you get your bfp, i see by your ticker todays the day. good luck. xx


----------



## jojo1972

We really are due another BFP soon, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mommax3

crystal how ya feeling today?


----------



## crystal69uk

Really confused Momma....no AF but still getting evap lines on IC's, I think I must have O'd late as the witch should have shown her face already.....Just a waiting game now I suppose....Glad you are progressing nicely, I am so happy for you xxx

I feel so deflated as I will be moving onto month 9 TTC next cycle....:cry:I just want a sticky beanie xx


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Really confused Momma....no AF but still getting evap lines on IC's, I think I must have O'd late as the witch should have shown her face already.....Just a waiting game now I suppose....Glad you are progressing nicely, I am so happy for you xxx
> 
> I feel so deflated as I will be moving onto month 9 TTC next cycle....:cry:I just want a sticky beanie xx

oh hun I know its frustrating! is this your first or second month after your hsg? maybe you did o late but still caught it and you just wont get a bfp yet :) I really want this for you I hope it happens sooner then later :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

I had my HSG this cycle so maybe the next cycles would be better for catching somehow, still no AF this morning but no lines on IC's either? so not sure what the hell is going on....:wacko: Never mind all I can do is wait I suppose and see when the witch shows her face....:shrug:


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> I had my HSG this cycle so maybe the next cycles would be better for catching somehow, still no AF this morning but no lines on IC's either? so not sure what the hell is going on....:wacko: Never mind all I can do is wait I suppose and see when the witch shows her face....:shrug:

ugh :dohh: I know it sucks but your right we are prisoners to h witch :cry: I got my bfp the second cycle after my test so maybe you will too :)


----------



## jojo1972

But the lines were so dark Crystal xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: i hope everyone is ok xx

:hugs: have just taken a test (clearblue digital) and its a :bfp: .. am very scared though as I had an ectopic last time I got pregnant.. and lost my right tube and beanie! xx


----------



## spuggle

Congratulations Angel. It's normal to worry. :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: i hope everyone is ok xx
> 
> :hugs: have just taken a test (clearblue digital) and its a :bfp: .. am very scared though as I had an ectopic last time I got pregnant.. and lost my right tube and beanie! xx

 
:flower::cloud9:CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL:flower::cloud9:

I pray this beanie is for keeps and everything goes smoothly this time. Try to relax a little and keep us up to date with your progress...:happydance:Keep up the good work....Fantastic news hunny xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thanks Spuggle and Crystal!! xx


----------



## angelcake71

crystal69uk said:


> I had my HSG this cycle so maybe the next cycles would be better for catching somehow, still no AF this morning but no lines on IC's either? so not sure what the hell is going on....:wacko: Never mind all I can do is wait I suppose and see when the witch shows her face....:shrug:

I hope the evil witch stays away! x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel: :happydance: It's wonderful to hear of another BFP!!!! I hope your lo is in the right spot:hugs: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal: I'm so sorry you're having to play cat and mouse with nasty AF:( Have you been temping? Just wondering because I know that takes all the guess work out of "when did I O..or did I O this month" etc. Like Mommax3 said, she didn't get her BFP until her 2nd cycle after HSG. Don't lose hope:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Huge congrats on your BFP Angel it lovely to get another on here xxxx:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Congrats Angle.


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies - I just had my TR last month and am ready to really start trying. I noticed some of you are pregnant - how fast did you become pregnant after TR? Any tips?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Hey ladies - I just had my TR last month and am ready to really start trying. I noticed some of you are pregnant - how fast did you become pregnant after TR? Any tips?

:hi: Welcome! I'm not a preggo YET, but hope to be soon:) This is my 5th cycle TTC.

Take a deep breath, it's quite a journey:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

This is my 7th cycle. I did get a BFP on Feb. but it ended in ectopic. So I am back at trying this month.


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - I just had my TR last month and am ready to really start trying. I noticed some of you are pregnant - how fast did you become pregnant after TR? Any tips?
> 
> :hi: Welcome! I'm not a preggo YET, but hope to be soon:) This is my 5th cycle TTC.
> 
> Take a deep breath, it's quite a journey:hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be 39 next month. Hope my journey is short!!! :happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi CJ! I had my TR Nov. of last year. Got pregnant the 1st month of trying but had a m/c that took a few months to get over with betas staying low. i have been TTC the last few months and am in my TWW as of today. We have quite a few pregnant ladies on this thread and a few that are also PG on other TR threads that vary from the first couple months of trying to a year or more. One thing I hate to say is we have experienced quite a few M/C's here as well. Good luck on your TR journey though.....as Faith said, it is definitely quite a journey and each is different. :flower:


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh and I almost forgot.....CONGRATS on the BFP, Angel! :hugs: I hope we'll all be preggers before too long!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks ladies

I hope you all get you BFPs soon.. xx


----------



## spuggle

Welcome Cj. x


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome cj xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome CJ & Lisa to our TR thread! I really hope your journey is quick and pain free!:hugs:

We have had some ups and downs on this thread but it so inspiring to see our ladies get their BFP's I am soooo happy for everyone getting their little miracles..x :flower:

Its great as we are getting at least one BFP a month now so keep them coming ladies...xxx

We all knew this journey wasnt an easy one when we started it, so I hope whatever path we are destined for is a happy one....xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry:blush: Welcome sweetlissa, I see you are 7dpo on your ticker...... Hope you get your BFP this month too xxx


----------



## SGTH's Girly

Hi all ... I didnt read through the entire thread, but I think Im in the right place! :) I had a tubal reversal in 12/09, but a week after that my fiance was deployed to the middle east, and was there until late 12/10. So really we have only been trying to conceive for 5 months.

Right now its really frustrating, as we ended up with 2 ectopics within a couple of months after we met (and before the reversal - yup, didnt know my RH tube was partially open). And now weve been trying for 6 months, with no luck. Granted, they had to remove that tube, due to scarring. But GRRRR ... anywho, I will be starting Clomid after the witch arrives. So fingers crossed ... 

And now Im here as Im really in need of 'bonding time" with some girlies going through the same stuff.

Hugs & baby dust to all !!!


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome Girly:flower: We are all in the same boat on here and its a difficult journey isn't it..... Most of us have had losses too so share in your pain xxx


----------



## SGTH's Girly

Thanks for the reply jojo and Congrats (your beany is sooo cute already) !!!! 

Im gonna be poking around on here a lot more ... Im so happy to see/read all the wonderful support that you all provide !!!!


----------



## jojo1972

I really hope the clomid helps hunny, have you had an HSG yet to make sure the other tube is open? xxx


----------



## mommax3

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## SGTH's Girly

I had the HSG in March and the left tube looked "great". Actually, I have a little news, even since this afternoon ... 

You see I have been having weird PMS symptoms for a a week & a half. Now I am regular at 28 days and I am at 30 days now - I am a POAS addict and they have all (3) been bfn's since 10 dpo. However, my cervix has stayed high & soft, cm has been lotion like and abundant, I have been a heater, and for the past day or so very nauseous. So tonight I took another hpt - it was a blue dye cheapie, and I had already pee'd an hour before, but right away there was a (faint) test line.

So long story, short - I'm gonna test with a digital with fmu & I'll update tomorrow!! Fingers crossed. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

SGTH's Girly said:


> Hi all ... I didnt read through the entire thread, but I think Im in the right place! :) I had a tubal reversal in 12/09, but a week after that my fiance was deployed to the middle east, and was there until late 12/10. So really we have only been trying to conceive for 5 months.
> 
> Right now its really frustrating, as we ended up with 2 ectopics within a couple of months after we met (and before the reversal - yup, didnt know my RH tube was partially open). And now weve been trying for 6 months, with no luck. Granted, they had to remove that tube, due to scarring. But GRRRR ... anywho, I will be starting Clomid after the witch arrives. So fingers crossed ...
> 
> And now Im here as Im really in need of 'bonding time" with some girlies going through the same stuff.
> 
> Hugs & baby dust to all !!!


Welcome! My name is Karen had my TR 10/10 and had a MC in January. Baby dust to you.


----------



## jasminep0489

You've come to good place, Girly. Welcome! So you had two ectopics before the reversal, wow! I think mine was ectopic right after my reversal as my beta's stayed very low(under 400) for a good two months, and they never saw anything in my uterus. I was lucky though that it righted itself on its own without intervention. I just get scared to O on the right side (the side I think I had the problem with) again which I know I did this month due to O pains. Anyways......I hope you get another BFP tomorrow. Let us know! :flower:

Hope everyone else is well! :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Welcome Girly, hoping you get your bfp, this is a great support network, we have had a few bfp's on here, good news, bad news and continued ttc journeys and we all do our best to support one another on this difficult journey.


----------



## mommax3

SGTH's Girly said:


> I had the HSG in March and the left tube looked "great". Actually, I have a little news, even since this afternoon ...
> 
> You see I have been having weird PMS symptoms for a a week & a half. Now I am regular at 28 days and I am at 30 days now - I am a POAS addict and they have all (3) been bfn's since 10 dpo. However, my cervix has stayed high & soft, cm has been lotion like and abundant, I have been a heater, and for the past day or so very nauseous. So tonight I took another hpt - it was a blue dye cheapie, and I had already pee'd an hour before, but right away there was a (faint) test line.
> 
> So long story, short - I'm gonna test with a digital with fmu & I'll update tomorrow!! Fingers crossed. :)

Good luck girl cant wait to here :)


----------



## SGTH's Girly

You all are great ! YAY ! (and thanks )

Jasmine ~ the first ectopic was a surprise, as I didnt know the tube was partially open & they immediately sent me to the ER for a shot in the butt of some chemotherapy drug (used to eliminate any rapidly producing cells) and then the second was discovered during my pre-op appt for my reversal ~ again shot in the rear of the same drug ... and that time we were using protection :( 

Have you had a HSG? Totally recommended, for both assurance of your own health, and also for piece of mind ... I know I felt sooooo much better after seeing that dye track quickly up to my ovary ...

So onto the promised update ...

Well, this morning didnt bring AF again ~ but I was too impatient last night & took one of two digitals I had (BFN). So this morning, I decided not to waste the other and tested with the other blue dye cheapy I had, and again a faint line right away (even more faint then yesterdays, almost non-existant) ~ so Im done testing until next week, I hate the blue dye tests ~ I just had em left over... ugh, so frustrating. I wish shed either show up, or the hpt's would show some thing a little more positive ...

Have a great day ladies & of course baby dust for all !!!!


----------



## SGTH's Girly

LOL ~ well I guess if I say it out loud ... Guess who decided to join the party ?!?! 

So, now the countdown to my first round with Clomid ...

Again have a great day ladies & BD to all !!!! :)


----------



## mommax3

:hugs:


SGTH's Girly said:


> LOL ~ well I guess if I say it out loud ... Guess who decided to join the party ?!?!
> 
> So, now the countdown to my first round with Clomid ...
> 
> Again have a great day ladies & BD to all !!!! :)

:hugs:sorry hun


----------



## SGTH's Girly

Thank you ... but Im all good ~ positive attiude, right ?!?! :)


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Welcome new ladies.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

SGTH's Girly said:


> Thank you ... but Im all good ~ positive attiude, right ?!?! :)

yes absolutely hun!! xx


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry to hear AF turned up :hugs: xxx


----------



## cj72

jojo1972 said:


> Welcome cj xxx

Thanks! Wow- is that a 4D ultrasound pic? They didn't have them when I was pregnant last 10 years ago!


----------



## cj72

SGTH's Girly said:


> Thank you ... but Im all good ~ positive attiude, right ?!?! :)

Welcome! I just started on this thread too. Got my TR last month and am already ready to see my BFP! Crossing my fingers for your clomid to work!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Hello to the new TR ladies! :) 

I have not been around much lately, just trying not to get caught up with it all. I am not testing at all this cycle (opk's/hpt) . Last cycle was brutal for me, I was convinced I had that bfp! Then af was late with bfn, it kinda drained me lol. With that being said we are still trying of course, we want a baby more than life its self but we will dtd every day or other day until af arrives and see what happens :)

Have a good weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Hello to the new TR ladies! :)
> 
> I have not been around much lately, just trying not to get caught up with it all. I am not testing at all this cycle (opk's/hpt) . Last cycle was brutal for me, I was convinced I had that bfp! Then af was late with bfn, it kinda drained me lol. With that being said we are still trying of course, we want a baby more than life its self but we will dtd every day or other day until af arrives and see what happens :)
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies :hugs:

Super, I can totally relate to the mental exhaustion of this cycle!!! I did the very same thing...felt so sure this had to be the month...even had spotting at 5dpo, which NEVER happens to me:nope: my temps are following last months pattern and have been down the past 2 days which tells me that AF is coming for sure:( Such a let down. Dh and I dtd every night for 7 nights straight with the 7th night falling 1 day after O...we were drained of BDing by the time we hit that last night:haha: SO, the game plan for us this month is every other night beginning CD 10 or 12 and continuing until O is confirmed by FF with temp shift... or until all O signs are gone. I have a TR friend who got her BFP this way...2 different REs told her to TTC this way. She didn't mess with opks or temping. I know I could skip the opks, but not sure if i could actually give up temping:shrug::winkwink: it's always exciting to see what the temp is each morning:haha: BUT, it may be causing too much anxiety at this point. 

Praying for lots of BFPs in JUNE, ladies:hugs:


----------



## cj72

I have used opk's since CD 6 and today is CD14. I'm using clear blue easy digital and no pos opk, but had the EWCM and looks like this morning possibly the temp shift. BBt was CD10-97.1 CD11 -97.0 CD12 -96.8 CD13 97.0 today CD14 97.4 ....do you think I missed my LH surge b/c I was only testing once a day or that I never O'd? I think I must've O'd CD13 since my temps went up today. Anybody?


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Hello to the new TR ladies! :)
> 
> I have not been around much lately, just trying not to get caught up with it all. I am not testing at all this cycle (opk's/hpt) . Last cycle was brutal for me, I was convinced I had that bfp! Then af was late with bfn, it kinda drained me lol. With that being said we are still trying of course, we want a baby more than life its self but we will dtd every day or other day until af arrives and see what happens :)
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies :hugs:
> 
> Super, I can totally relate to the mental exhaustion of this cycle!!! I did the very same thing...felt so sure this had to be the month...even had spotting at 5dpo, which NEVER happens to me:nope: my temps are following last months pattern and have been down the past 2 days which tells me that AF is coming for sure:( Such a let down. Dh and I dtd every night for 7 nights straight with the 7th night falling 1 day after O...we were drained of BDing by the time we hit that last night:haha: SO, the game plan for us this month is every other night beginning CD 10 or 12 and continuing until O is confirmed by FF with temp shift... or until all O signs are gone. I have a TR friend who got her BFP this way...2 different REs told her to TTC this way. She didn't mess with opks or temping. I know I could skip the opks, but not sure if i could actually give up temping:shrug::winkwink: it's always exciting to see what the temp is each morning:haha: BUT, it may be causing too much anxiety at this point.
> 
> Praying for lots of BFPs in JUNE, ladies:hugs:Click to expand...

 
I can totally understand where you both are coming from, this game is soooo down to chance and luck I think, I was so sure I would get my Sticky bean after lots of false lines..Lots of BD-ing and feel like we give it our ALL.....I agree we are going to try starting on CD 10 and BD every other day until O has been confirmed....I am taking Clomid this month again as my progesterone was low last cycle and Dr has suggested this again.....Oh god help the pains of O time...:wacko:...I hope I will see some light soon, like all of us girls........CHIN UP :thumbup: I AM SOOO SURE WE WILL GET OUR BFP's 1 by 1, or 2 by 2..its just taken a while longer to get the receipes to bake them....lol...Good luck everyone still trying this month.....xxxxx Good luck to the pregger mummies too, we so want to be in your shoes....our battle will continue onwards and upwards..xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Hello to the new TR ladies! :)
> 
> I have not been around much lately, just trying not to get caught up with it all. I am not testing at all this cycle (opk's/hpt) . Last cycle was brutal for me, I was convinced I had that bfp! Then af was late with bfn, it kinda drained me lol. With that being said we are still trying of course, we want a baby more than life its self but we will dtd every day or other day until af arrives and see what happens :)
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies :hugs:
> 
> Super, I can totally relate to the mental exhaustion of this cycle!!! I did the very same thing...felt so sure this had to be the month...even had spotting at 5dpo, which NEVER happens to me:nope: my temps are following last months pattern and have been down the past 2 days which tells me that AF is coming for sure:( Such a let down. Dh and I dtd every night for 7 nights straight with the 7th night falling 1 day after O...we were drained of BDing by the time we hit that last night:haha: SO, the game plan for us this month is every other night beginning CD 10 or 12 and continuing until O is confirmed by FF with temp shift... or until all O signs are gone. I have a TR friend who got her BFP this way...2 different REs told her to TTC this way. She didn't mess with opks or temping. I know I could skip the opks, but not sure if i could actually give up temping:shrug::winkwink: it's always exciting to see what the temp is each morning:haha: BUT, it may be causing too much anxiety at this point.
> 
> Praying for lots of BFPs in JUNE, ladies:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can totally understand where you both are coming from, this game is soooo down to chance and luck I think, I was so sure I would get my Sticky bean after lots of false lines..Lots of BD-ing and feel like we give it our ALL.....I agree we are going to try starting on CD 10 and BD every other day until O has been confirmed....I am taking Clomid this month again as my progesterone was low last cycle and Dr has suggested this again.....Oh god help the pains of O time...:wacko:...I hope I will see some light soon, like all of us girls........CHIN UP :thumbup: I AM SOOO SURE WE WILL GET OUR BFP's 1 by 1, or 2 by 2..its just taken a while longer to get the receipes to bake them....lol...Good luck everyone still trying this month.....xxxxx Good luck to the pregger mummies too, we so want to be in your shoes....our battle will continue onwards and upwards..xxClick to expand...

Thanks for sharing, Crystal:thumbup: We're all in this together, aren't we:hugs: 

Well, auntie F has just arrived as expected (per my temps). This was a 28 day cycle! I'm actually thrilled about this. My cycle is usually 30-32 days and O is usually CD18 or 19...however, this cycle was 28 days with O on CD16:) I hope it stays this way!


----------



## spuggle

Good luck everyone who has started a new cycle, hope this month is bfp month for all of you. :hugs: x


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Good luck everyone who has started a new cycle, hope this month is bfp month for all of you. :hugs: x

Thanks Spuggle, I appreciate your kind words x


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> I have used opk's since CD 6 and today is CD14. I'm using clear blue easy digital and no pos opk, but had the EWCM and looks like this morning possibly the temp shift. BBt was CD10-97.1 CD11 -97.0 CD12 -96.8 CD13 97.0 today CD14 97.4 ....do you think I missed my LH surge b/c I was only testing once a day or that I never O'd? I think I must've O'd CD13 since my temps went up today. Anybody?

You could have missed your surge. Sometimes they come and go quickly for me and other times my OPK stays dark for 2 days (like this month). Just keep Bding for the next couple days to be on the safe side.

Oh and I am definitely going to try to do the AM Bding this next cycle if I don't see a BFP, cause like Faith, we DTD every night from CD 9 to 14, got the positive OPKs on 13, 14 and temp went up CD 15 so I know we covered it. The month I got the BFP we did it the morning of the positive OPK, so I'm gonna try that, since it worked last time.....maybe my egg doesn't last 24 hours and only lives for 12. :shrug:

Oh and not seeing any CM last last cycle and the cervix is staying soft. I had a twinge or two Sat. on my O side and nothing since so who knows....I hope these no signs are good signs. :winkwink:

Good luck to the TTC ladies and hello and take care to you mommas to be! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

SGTH's Girly said:


> You all are great ! YAY ! (and thanks )
> 
> Jasmine ~ the first ectopic was a surprise, as I didnt know the tube was partially open & they immediately sent me to the ER for a shot in the butt of some chemotherapy drug (used to eliminate any rapidly producing cells) and then the second was discovered during my pre-op appt for my reversal ~ again shot in the rear of the same drug ... and that time we were using protection :(
> 
> Have you had a HSG? Totally recommended, for both assurance of your own health, and also for piece of mind ... I know I felt sooooo much better after seeing that dye track quickly up to my ovary ...
> 
> So onto the promised update ...
> 
> Well, this morning didnt bring AF again ~ but I was too impatient last night & took one of two digitals I had (BFN). So this morning, I decided not to waste the other and tested with the other blue dye cheapy I had, and again a faint line right away (even more faint then yesterdays, almost non-existant) ~ so Im done testing until next week, I hate the blue dye tests ~ I just had em left over... ugh, so frustrating. I wish shed either show up, or the hpt's would show some thing a little more positive ...
> 
> Have a great day ladies & of course baby dust for all !!!!

I have not yet....I'm shopping around for a doctor who will do one. I have really TTC a total of 3 or 4 months with one of those I had the BFP that ended in the MC and another in which I don't think we BDed on the right days so I don't want to pay more money til I have went at least 6 months without another BFP. SO I'll do one in a couple more months if I have no luck.

Sorry for the BFN.....I hate the rollar coaster we're on sometimes, but its so worth it if at least some of us get another LO that we dream of. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I hope you caught this month, Jasmine:winkwink: :happydance:

Hmmmm, AM bd'ing...I wonder how long you have to remain laying down after to prevent the *goods* from escaping? I've thought about morning bd'ing in the past, but maybe we WILL try it this month. We've done several months of bd'ing for 6-8 straights nights and no bfp:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am not taking anymore HPTs until AF doesn't show. She is due between Wednesday and Friday. If she is a no show on Friday I will test. I am so over testing now. I think I too will just BD every other night starting from CD9 until 18 or so. 

I hope all is well with everyone. As Crystal said we will get our BFPs one by one or two by two. Let's hope we just get a flood of BFPs this month. LOL


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> I have used opk's since CD 6 and today is CD14. I'm using clear blue easy digital and no pos opk, but had the EWCM and looks like this morning possibly the temp shift. BBt was CD10-97.1 CD11 -97.0 CD12 -96.8 CD13 97.0 today CD14 97.4 .CD15 97.3...do you think I missed my LH surge b/c I was only testing once a day or that I never O'd? I think I must've O'd CD13 since my temps went up today. Anybody?
> 
> You could have missed your surge. Sometimes they come and go quickly for me and other times my OPK stays dark for 2 days (like this month). Just keep Bding for the next couple days to be on the safe side.
> 
> Oh and I am definitely going to try to do the AM Bding this next cycle if I don't see a BFP, cause like Faith, we DTD every night from CD 9 to 14, got the positive OPKs on 13, 14 and temp went up CD 15 so I know we covered it. The month I got the BFP we did it the morning of the positive OPK, so I'm gonna try that, since it worked last time.....maybe my egg doesn't last 24 hours and only lives for 12. :shrug:
> 
> Oh and not seeing any CM last last cycle and the cervix is staying soft. I had a twinge or two Sat. on my O side and nothing since so who knows....I hope these no signs are good signs. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to the TTC ladies and hello and take care to you mommas to be! :hugs:Click to expand...

So I used the last clear blue easy digital opk this morning from last month and got a positive. So I decided to take 3 more from the new pack and new digital stick. Each was a negative. I used the same first morning urine in a cup. My ewcm was last week- ended on Friday. False positive? So confused. My sleep has been messed up so I don't know if I can count my BBT...Ideas? I am getting so frustrated!


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> I hope you caught this month, Jasmine:winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Hmmmm, AM bd'ing...I wonder how long you have to remain laying down after to prevent the *goods* from escaping? I've thought about morning bd'ing in the past, but maybe we WILL try it this month. We've done several months of bd'ing for 6-8 straights nights and no bfp:cry:

I heard it was 30 minutes with a pillow under your butt. 

Every night for 6-8 nights? Bet your DH is smiling like all get out! :happydance: June is feeling like BFP month!!! Let's all catch that egg!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> I hope you caught this month, Jasmine:winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Hmmmm, AM bd'ing...I wonder how long you have to remain laying down after to prevent the *goods* from escaping? I've thought about morning bd'ing in the past, but maybe we WILL try it this month. We've done several months of bd'ing for 6-8 straights nights and no bfp:cry:
> 
> I heard it was 30 minutes with a pillow under your butt.
> 
> Every night for 6-8 nights? Bet your DH is smiling like all get out! :happydance: June is feeling like BFP month!!! Let's all catch that egg!!!Click to expand...

:haha: yeah, he didn't mind it as much as I did. The last night was a little *forced*..but I'm sure that had more to do with MY attitude about it. He doesn't enjoy it near as much if he knows I'm not enjoying it:winkwink: ...this month I vow to enjoy it or not do it:thumbup: I can't believe the bfps that come from bd'ing ONE NIGHT for crying out loud!!! We all know that's really all it takes...if only we KNEW exactly which night (or morning):dohh:

So, bum on the pillow for 30 minutes...guess we better wake early to allow the extra time:winkwink:


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> I hope you caught this month, Jasmine:winkwink: :happydance:
> 
> Hmmmm, AM bd'ing...I wonder how long you have to remain laying down after to prevent the *goods* from escaping? I've thought about morning bd'ing in the past, but maybe we WILL try it this month. We've done several months of bd'ing for 6-8 straights nights and no bfp:cry:
> 
> I heard it was 30 minutes with a pillow under your butt.
> 
> Every night for 6-8 nights? Bet your DH is smiling like all get out! :happydance: June is feeling like BFP month!!! Let's all catch that egg!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: yeah, he didn't mind it as much as I did. The last night was a little *forced*..but I'm sure that had more to do with MY attitude about it. He doesn't enjoy it near as much if he knows I'm not enjoying it:winkwink: ...this month I vow to enjoy it or not do it:thumbup: I can't believe the bfps that come from bd'ing ONE NIGHT for crying out loud!!! We all know that's really all it takes...if only we KNEW exactly which night (or morning):dohh:
> 
> So, bum on the pillow for 30 minutes...guess we better wake early to allow the extra time:winkwink:Click to expand...

I like your vow! I feel the same way. I've heard morning is better for BDing. Throw a couple of those in there and see how it goes! I'm still trying to figure out what the heck is going on with my body this month!!! I've given up on the opk, etc and am just waiting for 3 days of temp rise to see when I O'd


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72: sounds like a plan:thumbup: sometimes that's is the best way to determine your exact O...with temps. Although I've had pretty good luck with opks, I KNOW they have caused a lot of confusion for many, many people. Our own Super,here in this thread, has had a heck of time with them, too:( I hope you get answers:hugs:


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72: sounds like a plan:thumbup: sometimes that's is the best way to determine your exact O...with temps. Although I've had pretty good luck with opks, I KNOW they have caused a lot of confusion for many, many people. Our own Super,here in this thread, has had a heck of time with them, too:( I hope you get answers:hugs:

Me too. My sweetheart is working tonight and I won't see him until tomorrow night. So If I O'd today I missed it. It'll happen when it happens. I am trying not to worry too much about my age. I'll be 39 on June 8th. :muaha:


----------



## jasminep0489

CJ- I would say you caught the tail end of your surge this morning, but you tested with the same pee as the positive OPK and got negatives on the same kind of tests, but with a different pack.....that's strange. :shrug: Check your temp in the morning and see if it is still up some. You may have posted it, but when was the last time you DTD? You may not have missed it....but I would get a BD in tomorrow night just in case. 


Faith- I heard the same as CJ...keep that pelvis elevated for about 20 or 30 minutes or longer if at all possible. I've read it takes about 15 minutes for most to find your cervix, but the longer you give them the better I would assume. I'm definitely going to try the AM BDin next time if this one didn't take( I pray that it does though). We were both sooo ready for a break this time after DTD every night for that many days. I told the hubby after the fifth night of BDin, "honey, you got too gung ho too early" he just laughed. Where did it go? Back 10 years ago we could do it 2 or 3 times a day and now once every night is exhausting....:blush:


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> CJ- I would say you caught the tail end of your surge this morning, but you tested with the same pee as the positive OPK and got negatives on the same kind of tests, but with a different pack.....that's strange. :shrug: Check your temp in the morning and see if it is still up some. You may have posted it, but when was the last time you DTD? You may not have missed it....but I would get a BD in tomorrow night just in case.
> 
> 
> Faith- I heard the same as CJ...keep that pelvis elevated for about 20 or 30 minutes or longer if at all possible. I've read it takes about 15 minutes for most to find your cervix, but the longer you give them the better I would assume. I'm definitely going to try the AM BDin next time if this one didn't take( I pray that it does though). We were both sooo ready for a break this time after DTD every night for that many days. I told the hubby after the fifth night of BDin, "honey, you got too gung ho too early" he just laughed. Where did it go? Back 10 years ago we could do it 2 or 3 times a day and now once every night is exhausting....:blush:

We DTD Friday night. Thought from EWCM I had O'd on Saturday. Guess I'll know tomorrow. Yep- sure did pee in a cup and used the same one- 3 neg. and tonight at 8pm I checked again. Neg. I checked opk twice on Sunday too. Neg. If my temp is up one more day, that will be 3 in a row and I'll confirm Sat was O day. Should know one way or another tomorrow!


----------



## angelcake71

:nope: sadly looks like its over for me.. 
started bleeding and getting crampy pains... am gutted as this is now the 2nd baby I have lost 

I hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## cj72

angelcake- I am so sorry!!!


----------



## spuggle

Oh Angel :cry: have you booked to see your doc hun. xx Big :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

cj72 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> I have used opk's since CD 6 and today is CD14. I'm using clear blue easy digital and no pos opk, but had the EWCM and looks like this morning possibly the temp shift. BBt was CD10-97.1 CD11 -97.0 CD12 -96.8 CD13 97.0 today CD14 97.4 .CD15 97.3...do you think I missed my LH surge b/c I was only testing once a day or that I never O'd? I think I must've O'd CD13 since my temps went up today. Anybody?
> 
> You could have missed your surge. Sometimes they come and go quickly for me and other times my OPK stays dark for 2 days (like this month). Just keep Bding for the next couple days to be on the safe side.
> 
> Oh and I am definitely going to try to do the AM Bding this next cycle if I don't see a BFP, cause like Faith, we DTD every night from CD 9 to 14, got the positive OPKs on 13, 14 and temp went up CD 15 so I know we covered it. The month I got the BFP we did it the morning of the positive OPK, so I'm gonna try that, since it worked last time.....maybe my egg doesn't last 24 hours and only lives for 12. :shrug:
> 
> Oh and not seeing any CM last last cycle and the cervix is staying soft. I had a twinge or two Sat. on my O side and nothing since so who knows....I hope these no signs are good signs. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to the TTC ladies and hello and take care to you mommas to be! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So I used the last clear blue easy digital opk this morning from last month and got a positive. So I decided to take 3 more from the new pack and new digital stick. Each was a negative. I used the same first morning urine in a cup. My ewcm was last week- ended on Friday. False positive? So confused. My sleep has been messed up so I don't know if I can count my BBT...Ideas? I am getting so frustrated!Click to expand...

Cj i have read somewhere not to use fmu when using opk's, apparently early in the morning you can get false readings, they recommend doing them at least after 10am and not after 8pm. hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

spuggle said:


> Oh Angel :cry: have you booked to see your doc hun. xx Big :hugs:

spoke to epu.. my 7 week scan has been moved to 6 weeks and 3 days.. they dont really do anything else....bloods will get checked then as well xx


----------



## jojo1972

Don't count yourself out yet please Angel, I too have had bleeding all the way through this one and only 3 weeks ago at dot on 15 weeks I had a major bleed. I was at work when it just gushed from me, it was everywhere and I was rushed to hospital and baby is fine still. Mine was from the placenta detaching in the beggining and trapped blood was there and thats what gushed at work. Alot of women also have further implantation early on too which causes bleeding or after baby dancing cause it can irretate the cervix. I'm really praying that your lil one is ok too and please keep us updated. Good luck sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Angel- so, so sorry, sweetheart....I know anytime we see bleeding and have cramps after a positive test it is devastating. I'm with JoJo though, it may not be the worst case scenario. The baby could still be ok, but I know it's human nature to think the worst. We'll pray for you and the LO! 

CJ- If you BDed Fri. and you O'd Sat. you still have an excellent chance of catching that egg. And with the OPKs, this is what I do..... I use my afternoon urine and two hours before I take the test I do not drink anything. This is what my OPK instructions said and it seems to work beautifully. I would take the OPKs at around 2pm then again around 8:00pm( as Spuggle said) if you are seeing the other fertile signs, cause your surge may start i the morning but it won't metabolize in your urine until later on that day. I took one at 9 pm and saw mine was surging that day after trying at 2 pm with a negative. So we got to BDin (some more since we DTD so much this time). Oh and if you don't get a few days of EWCM, do you get any wet CM? You could use preseed. I've seen lots of people get BFPs with preseed. It's one of the few lubricants that won't harm the sperm and it is just like fertile CM....it gives the lil' swimmers safe passage to the egg. Hope this helps you some. :winkwink:


----------



## jojo1972

And I'm with Jasmne on the opk's too, I've only ever used opk's with fmu to test for pregnancy when I've ran out of hpt's xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> CJ- I would say you caught the tail end of your surge this morning, but you tested with the same pee as the positive OPK and got negatives on the same kind of tests, but with a different pack.....that's strange. :shrug: Check your temp in the morning and see if it is still up some. You may have posted it, but when was the last time you DTD? You may not have missed it....but I would get a BD in tomorrow night just in case.
> 
> 
> Faith- I heard the same as CJ...keep that pelvis elevated for about 20 or 30 minutes or longer if at all possible. I've read it takes about 15 minutes for most to find your cervix, but the longer you give them the better I would assume. I'm definitely going to try the AM BDin next time if this one didn't take( I pray that it does though). We were both sooo ready for a break this time after DTD every night for that many days. I told the hubby after the fifth night of BDin, "honey, you got too gung ho too early" he just laughed. Where did it go? Back 10 years ago we could do it 2 or 3 times a day and now once every night is exhausting....:blush:

:haha: I completely understand the bd'ing thing...we just had this discussion, too! It's amazing how libido changes as we age:( I think part of it has to do with stesses, work and just general life stuff. Seems like we live with our heads in the clouds when were younger..don't even realize what's going on around us. 

Have any of you tried Maca? I was just reading about herbs this morning and see that it's recommended for libido and fertility issues. Here's a good site for researching herbs... https://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-maca.html


----------



## FaithHopeLove

angelcake71 said:


> :nope: sadly looks like its over for me..
> started bleeding and getting crampy pains... am gutted as this is now the 2nd baby I have lost
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok xx

Oh, Angel, I'm praying for you and baby:hugs: don't give up hope yet...our bodies do crazy, unexplainable things:(


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> CJ- I would say you caught the tail end of your surge this morning, but you tested with the same pee as the positive OPK and got negatives on the same kind of tests, but with a different pack.....that's strange. :shrug: Check your temp in the morning and see if it is still up some. You may have posted it, but when was the last time you DTD? You may not have missed it....but I would get a BD in tomorrow night just in case.
> 
> 
> Faith- I heard the same as CJ...keep that pelvis elevated for about 20 or 30 minutes or longer if at all possible. I've read it takes about 15 minutes for most to find your cervix, but the longer you give them the better I would assume. I'm definitely going to try the AM BDin next time if this one didn't take( I pray that it does though). We were both sooo ready for a break this time after DTD every night for that many days. I told the hubby after the fifth night of BDin, "honey, you got too gung ho too early" he just laughed. Where did it go? Back 10 years ago we could do it 2 or 3 times a day and now once every night is exhausting....:blush:
> 
> :haha: I completely understand the bd'ing thing...we just had this discussion, too! It's amazing how libido changes as we age:( I think part of it has to do with stesses, work and just general life stuff. Seems like we live with our heads in the clouds when were younger..don't even realize what's going on around us.
> 
> Have any of you tried Maca? I was just reading about herbs this morning and see that it's recommended for libido and fertility issues. Here's a good site for researching herbs... https://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-maca.htmlClick to expand...

I know JoJo is a firm believer in the Maca root herb. She's been taking it since before her TR, I think? I had actually decided to order it, but am currently waiting on my prepaid credit card to arrive in the mail so I can reload it (since I don't trust buying online unless it's a prepaid with usually less than a hundred on it, so I don't get my debit card number stolen). I have no thyroid (due to Graves disease and the radioactive iodine they gave me) and I hope it will boost my high dose of synthroid and even out my hormones. They can't seem to get me on the right dosage. :shrug: I do know around O time since I had the TR I do get a strong urge to BD. :winkwink: I think the TR truly helped in a way to put my body back to the way it was supposed to be. Are you going to order some?


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :nope: sadly looks like its over for me..
> started bleeding and getting crampy pains... am gutted as this is now the 2nd baby I have lost
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok xx
> 
> Oh, Angel, I'm praying for you and baby:hugs: don't give up hope yet...our bodies do crazy, unexplainable things:(Click to expand...

I have everything crossed for you angel :hugs:...I really hope things get better for you hunny...thinking of you xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

WOW... lots of activity on here!!!!, I have spent a while catching up on everyone, I dont get alot of time to come on here now .... My new job has me around the bend at the moment...:wacko:....

I am just waiting for my delivery of Macca through the post so I hope this will make a difference to my libido too, I am shattered and the marathon hasnt quite started yet..lmao...xxx I hope to follow in JoJo's footsteps soon xx

Thinkin about you girls....good luck xxx


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> Angel- so, so sorry, sweetheart....I know anytime we see bleeding and have cramps after a positive test it is devastating. I'm with JoJo though, it may not be the worst case scenario. The baby could still be ok, but I know it's human nature to think the worst. We'll pray for you and the LO!
> 
> CJ- If you BDed Fri. and you O'd Sat. you still have an excellent chance of catching that egg. And with the OPKs, this is what I do..... I use my afternoon urine and two hours before I take the test I do not drink anything. This is what my OPK instructions said and it seems to work beautifully. I would take the OPKs at around 2pm then again around 8:00pm( as Spuggle said) if you are seeing the other fertile signs, cause your surge may start i the morning but it won't metabolize in your urine until later on that day. I took one at 9 pm and saw mine was surging that day after trying at 2 pm with a negative. So we got to BDin (some more since we DTD so much this time). Oh and if you don't get a few days of EWCM, do you get any wet CM? You could use preseed. I've seen lots of people get BFPs with preseed. It's one of the few lubricants that won't harm the sperm and it is just like fertile CM....it gives the lil' swimmers safe passage to the egg. Hope this helps you some. :winkwink:

I'm ordering some after I post this!!! IF I O'd Saturday, I'm good. I took another test yesterday evening and nothing. The directions say first morning urine and I'm NOT following that one anymore after this month. I did O on CD 18 last time- right after my TR but was CD 14 for the 4 preceeding months. My temps were higher Sun and Mon, but not this am. Who knows. All I know is if it's today or tomorrow, my BF works outside and it's been 90 degrees. Bet his little swimmers are boiling :cry:


----------



## cj72

angelcake71 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Oh Angel :cry: have you booked to see your doc hun. xx Big :hugs:
> 
> spoke to epu.. my 7 week scan has been moved to 6 weeks and 3 days.. they dont really do anything else....bloods will get checked then as well xxClick to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie!


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> Angel- so, so sorry, sweetheart....I know anytime we see bleeding and have cramps after a positive test it is devastating. I'm with JoJo though, it may not be the worst case scenario. The baby could still be ok, but I know it's human nature to think the worst. We'll pray for you and the LO!
> 
> CJ- If you BDed Fri. and you O'd Sat. you still have an excellent chance of catching that egg. And with the OPKs, this is what I do..... I use my afternoon urine and two hours before I take the test I do not drink anything. This is what my OPK instructions said and it seems to work beautifully. I would take the OPKs at around 2pm then again around 8:00pm( as Spuggle said) if you are seeing the other fertile signs, cause your surge may start i the morning but it won't metabolize in your urine until later on that day. I took one at 9 pm and saw mine was surging that day after trying at 2 pm with a negative. So we got to BDin (some more since we DTD so much this time). Oh and if you don't get a few days of EWCM, do you get any wet CM? You could use preseed. I've seen lots of people get BFPs with preseed. It's one of the few lubricants that won't harm the sperm and it is just like fertile CM....it gives the lil' swimmers safe passage to the egg. Hope this helps you some. :winkwink:



Forgot to answer the part about the wet cm. I have some- it's not dry, just back to how it was before the ewcm. it's kinda lotion color but not a lot of it. I've taken the morning and afternoon urine since Saturday and nothing!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks ladies love and babydust to you all xx


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Angel- so, so sorry, sweetheart....I know anytime we see bleeding and have cramps after a positive test it is devastating. I'm with JoJo though, it may not be the worst case scenario. The baby could still be ok, but I know it's human nature to think the worst. We'll pray for you and the LO!
> 
> CJ- If you BDed Fri. and you O'd Sat. you still have an excellent chance of catching that egg. And with the OPKs, this is what I do..... I use my afternoon urine and two hours before I take the test I do not drink anything. This is what my OPK instructions said and it seems to work beautifully. I would take the OPKs at around 2pm then again around 8:00pm( as Spuggle said) if you are seeing the other fertile signs, cause your surge may start i the morning but it won't metabolize in your urine until later on that day. I took one at 9 pm and saw mine was surging that day after trying at 2 pm with a negative. So we got to BDin (some more since we DTD so much this time). Oh and if you don't get a few days of EWCM, do you get any wet CM? You could use preseed. I've seen lots of people get BFPs with preseed. It's one of the few lubricants that won't harm the sperm and it is just like fertile CM....it gives the lil' swimmers safe passage to the egg. Hope this helps you some. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to answer the part about the wet cm. I have some- it's not dry, just back to how it was before the ewcm. it's kinda lotion color but not a lot of it. I've taken the morning and afternoon urine since Saturday and nothing!Click to expand...

Some Women don't get the EWCM and just get a wet feeling CM especially as we get older and its still fertile type CM, but the preseed will definitely work. I have some but haven't bee using it as much as I should. Sometimes I forget and don't want to get up and put it in, but I'm gonna go all out next month and get my baby-making lab set up and really try some stuff. I figure I'll do this a couple months and then have an HSG if nothing comes from it. I thought it was going to be easy like it was when I was 21 since I got the BFP my first month trying, but three or four ladies on here have done the same and M/C that first month and haven't gotten another BFP, so......On a good note I have seen a couple get their BFP the first month and are now happily PG! Everyone has a different journey to go on, but I hope your journey is the short one! :flower:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: I have been taking macca as well.. its included in the vits that I am on.. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Maca should be here tomorrow:thumbup: I'm planning to give it a go:winkwink: I started spirulina about 5 days before O last cycle...I actually did O 2-3 days earlier than usual...just now realized that could have been due to the spirulina:thumbup: I'm anxious to use the Maca and I'll have dh taking it, too:) 

Come on BFP:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I absolutely swear by maca root its brill, on research it says to stop taking when pregnant and on others it says to carry on taking it as its not a herb its an actual food supplment. I carried on taking it til I was 12 weeks pregnant to keep my progesterone levels up. The only downfall of it, is the fact that it can be hard to get to sleep whlst taking it cause it does increase energy levels A LOT lol but its so good at regulating hormones and I always ovulated on time with it. Without it my cycle was all over the place xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> I absolutely swear by maca root its brill, on research it says to stop taking when pregnant and on others it says to carry on taking it as its not a herb its an actual food supplment. I carried on taking it til I was 12 weeks pregnant to keep my progesterone levels up. The only downfall of it, is the fact that it can be hard to get to sleep whlst taking it cause it does increase energy levels A LOT lol but its so good at regulating hormones and I always ovulated on time with it. Without it my cycle was all over the place xxxx

Thanks Jojo! I'm anxious to give it a go:) Thanks for the tip on the sleep issue..I'll have to find something to do in the evening that will exhaust me:winkwink: how many mg did you take? Did you start at a lower dosage and increase? How long were you taking it before you got your BFP? :flower:

BTW, is your ticker correct? are you getting married next week? :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

Hello everyone:) I'm still in shock and cant believe we finally got our BFP! Here's our story: Ive been with my husband 11 yrs, married for 3 and I have 2 children from a previous marriage. I had a tubal ligation at the age of 21 and felt regret from the moment it was done. I was told that there was a 3% chance I would ever conceive again if I attempted a reversal. That was a long time ago, and I did have a successful reversal a yr ago this month. My original surgery wasn't having my tubes "tied", they were actually cauterized in 3 places, leaving a short healthy tube after the reversal. My surgery was intense, just like a c section; I was cut across my abdomen. My doctor wanted to put me on clomid after 3 mos of trying but I decided to wait a while longer to see what happened naturally. Its been a very emotional journey, wanting to give up and just leave it all alone. But I decided to give it to God, take a break and try to not think about it for a while. So we went from being OCD about ttc to taking a break. I just ordered clomid and had planned on starting it in 2 days (from today). We haven't been trying and for whatever reason, I decided to take a pregnancy test 2 nights ago and it was positive. This pregnancy test was followed by many more. All BFP except the digital ones. The positive line is faint but its early and I'm hoping that's why. My period was due to start today and she hasn't arrived My period is always on time. I'm so excited but still very worried it might not stick. Trying to be optimistic. For now..we are pregnant and thanking God for showing us we are able to conceive.

Update: Pos lines on tests are darker, 3rd HCG test is tomorrow:)


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations Autumn!, how lovely to see a BFP after 1 year of TTC! ....We have hope yet then!....Good Luck in your journey...keep us posted on your progress hunny....and I really do hope this little one will be a sticky one for you...xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely swear by maca root its brill, on research it says to stop taking when pregnant and on others it says to carry on taking it as its not a herb its an actual food supplment. I carried on taking it til I was 12 weeks pregnant to keep my progesterone levels up. The only downfall of it, is the fact that it can be hard to get to sleep whlst taking it cause it does increase energy levels A LOT lol but its so good at regulating hormones and I always ovulated on time with it. Without it my cycle was all over the place xxxx
> 
> Thanks Jojo! I'm anxious to give it a go:) Thanks for the tip on the sleep issue..I'll have to find something to do in the evening that will exhaust me:winkwink: how many mg did you take? Did you start at a lower dosage and increase? How long were you taking it before you got your BFP? :flower:
> 
> BTW, is your ticker correct? are you getting married next week? :flower:Click to expand...

 
Aww yes Jo Jo you will be a WIFE for keeps soon, how lovely a mummy bride xxxxx

Yeah please give us some tips for using Macca... like Faith has asked too, I have to pick my supply up from the Sorting Office as they wouldnt fit through the post box..:dohh:.Im gutted I wanted to start taking some as I feel worn out already....haha..and I aint feeling in the mood at all really, how strange I was always sex mad! sorry for tmi!..:wacko: But yea I have read loads about perisian women and the effects it has on lib etc..I am goona get my hubby to take some too as I think he has the hard part...on top is not good for the gravity!...sorry again tmi...lol....xx:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

I'm shocked.....I have been calling the RE's in my city and the cheapest I can get an HSG for is $900 with most of them wanting more than $1500!!!! I mean I didn't expect them to be THAT much. Does anyone know if a regular OB-GYN will do them?


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> I'm shocked.....I have been calling the RE's in my city and the cheapest I can get an HSG for is $900 with most of them wanting more than $1500!!!! I mean I didn't expect them to be THAT much. Does anyone know if a regular OB-GYN will do them?

Sorry cant help you there hunny I am in the UK, but wow that sounds expensive, I really hope someone else on here can guide you in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## cj72

That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?


----------



## Autumntx

cj72 said:


> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?



My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request that


----------



## cj72

Autumntx said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...

Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.


----------



## Autumntx

cj72 said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.Click to expand...



I always cramp on my left side when I ovulate so I think so. But we had stopped trying when I actually conceived so I wasnt tracking like I had been.


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.Click to expand...

Hey CJ! I would start taking a b-6 vitamin to lengthen your luteal phase. I've read anything under ten is short. I had a 11 day LP and now mine is 13 from the B-6. I think there might be other things that will do it as well, but 100 mgs of B-6 worked for me. Oh and the month I had the M/C I had twinges in my O area like it was stretching during the TWW, but the actual cramping started a little later. I've read the TWW symptom site( its addicting) and LOTS of women get all types of cramps when PG and some feel nothing so......

My temp dipped a bit this morning so I expext the ol' witch to come anytime. It wasn't below the coverline but I have been having some strong AF signs. I hope those still in their TWW much luck and those trying to catch that egg luck too! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Jasmine! Rats! That nasty witch:growlmad: what a disappointment:nope: I hope this next cycle is yours:hugs:

You mention B-6...so this would be good for someone maybe who starts spotting at CD23 (of a 28 day cycle)??? My sister has had this going on for a LONG time...I wonder if B6 might help her? What do you think?

anyone else have thoughts on herbs or such that could help with early spotting during lp?

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CJ! I would start taking a b-6 vitamin to lengthen your luteal phase. I've read anything under ten is short. I had a 11 day LP and now mine is 13 from the B-6. I think there might be other things that will do it as well, but 100 mgs of B-6 worked for me. Oh and the month I had the M/C I had twinges in my O area like it was stretching during the TWW, but the actual cramping started a little later. I've read the TWW symptom site( its addicting) and LOTS of women get all types of cramps when PG and some feel nothing so......
> 
> My temp dipped a bit this morning so I expext the ol' witch to come anytime. It wasn't below the coverline but I have been having some strong AF signs. I hope those still in their TWW much luck and those trying to catch that egg luck too! :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey :) I hear you! I started EPO, folic acid, B 6 and Flax seed oil this cycle, so I hope it helps lenghten that cycle. My ob said 8-10 days is still normal, which I think is bs. I think I will have to find another one who sees things my way. I want to get it to at least 12. How long after starting B6 did it take to get you those extra 2 days? I'm going to check that site out now...:hugs: Thanks!


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CJ! I would start taking a b-6 vitamin to lengthen your luteal phase. I've read anything under ten is short. I had a 11 day LP and now mine is 13 from the B-6. I think there might be other things that will do it as well, but 100 mgs of B-6 worked for me. Oh and the month I had the M/C I had twinges in my O area like it was stretching during the TWW, but the actual cramping started a little later. I've read the TWW symptom site( its addicting) and LOTS of women get all types of cramps when PG and some feel nothing so......
> 
> My temp dipped a bit this morning so I expext the ol' witch to come anytime. It wasn't below the coverline but I have been having some strong AF signs. I hope those still in their TWW much luck and those trying to catch that egg luck too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey :) I hear you! I started EPO, folic acid, B 6 and Flax seed oil this cycle, so I hope it helps lenghten that cycle. My ob said 8-10 days is still normal, which I think is bs. I think I will have to find another one who sees things my way. I want to get it to at least 12. How long after starting B6 did it take to get you those extra 2 days? I'm going to check that site out now...:hugs: Thanks!Click to expand...

A couple months and I have noticed a difference. I have read many women on the TWW symtom site get their BFP with a shorter LP so maybe every person is different. One side effect of the larger dose of B-6 is very stinky pee, so if you get that don't freak. :blush: :haha: It's funny isn't it.....we go from starting prenatals to taking a whole mess of stuff when we're TTC. 

I am gonna definitely order the macca this time. I started spotting just a bit after a HUGE cramp after getting out of my lazyboy earlier. I had never done that so it was kind of weird, and makes me think the witch is being very mean to me this month and she's coming full force in the middle of the night like she used to. :growlmad:

Faith- not sure if the B-6 will help her. I just read it being good for lengthening the LP. I have read that you can have a big estrogen surge a week after O so maybe that is it. Macca root might be good for her too if it helps even out hormones. She may have too much estrogen or not enough progesterone and that's what is making her spot. :shrug: I tdefinitely wouldn't hurt to try either or both the the b-6 and macca. :flower:


Well, almost 11 pm here so I'm off to snuggle with my DH. Happy Memorial Day weekend to all(well those who are on my side of the pond :winkwink:)! Hope it's a fun one! To my friends who reside on the other side ....have a wonderful weekend as well! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!! Hope you find one who can do it for less! Question for you ladies - I haven't called my insurance company, but now that we've had our tubes untied ( not covered by insurance) will they cover us for pregnancy, HSG, fertility issues?
> 
> 
> 
> My friends insurance isnt covering any of her visits to the surgeon that did her tr nor is it covering her clomid. Clomid has a generic though so if you end up on it, def request thatClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I heard the generic was somewhere around $50 a month. I'm good with that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> Did you ever have little cramps after O, but before AF was to show? I"m getting them low on my right side. They don't hurt, just show off and on during the day. Started 3 DPO when my temp dipped for one day and have been here once a day since. I'm 6dpo. Generally I have a 9 day luteal phase, so I guess I will know soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CJ! I would start taking a b-6 vitamin to lengthen your luteal phase. I've read anything under ten is short. I had a 11 day LP and now mine is 13 from the B-6. I think there might be other things that will do it as well, but 100 mgs of B-6 worked for me. Oh and the month I had the M/C I had twinges in my O area like it was stretching during the TWW, but the actual cramping started a little later. I've read the TWW symptom site( its addicting) and LOTS of women get all types of cramps when PG and some feel nothing so......
> 
> My temp dipped a bit this morning so I expext the ol' witch to come anytime. It wasn't below the coverline but I have been having some strong AF signs. I hope those still in their TWW much luck and those trying to catch that egg luck too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey :) I hear you! I started EPO, folic acid, B 6 and Flax seed oil this cycle, so I hope it helps lenghten that cycle. My ob said 8-10 days is still normal, which I think is bs. I think I will have to find another one who sees things my way. I want to get it to at least 12. How long after starting B6 did it take to get you those extra 2 days? I'm going to check that site out now...:hugs: Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> A couple months and I have noticed a difference. I have read many women on the TWW symtom site get their BFP with a shorter LP so maybe every person is different. One side effect of the larger dose of B-6 is very stinky pee, so if you get that don't freak. :blush: :haha: It's funny isn't it.....we go from starting prenatals to taking a whole mess of stuff when we're TTC.
> 
> I am gonna definitely order the macca this time. I started spotting just a bit after a HUGE cramp after getting out of my lazyboy earlier. I had never done that so it was kind of weird, and makes me think the witch is being very mean to me this month and she's coming full force in the middle of the night like she used to. :growlmad:
> 
> Faith- not sure if the B-6 will help her. I just read it being good for lengthening the LP. I have read that you can have a big estrogen surge a week after O so maybe that is it. Macca root might be good for her too if it helps even out hormones. She may have too much estrogen or not enough progesterone and that's what is making her spot. :shrug: I tdefinitely wouldn't hurt to try either or both the the b-6 and macca. :flower:
> 
> 
> Well, almost 11 pm here so I'm off to snuggle with my DH. Happy Memorial Day weekend to all(well those who are on my side of the pond :winkwink:)! Hope it's a fun one! To my friends who reside on the other side ....have a wonderful weekend as well! :hugs:Click to expand...

Good advice - What's Macca and what does it do? I'm 8 DPO and usually have a 9 day LP- so I'm curious to see how this goes... My temp was actually up today.


----------



## Autumntx

Ladies, I just wanted to throw this out there. I mentioned in my story that we had stopped trying for a few mos and ended up pregnant. I did however start something new right before we conceived. I had started taking baby tylenol because I heard it would help. I was getting ready for the coming month when we were going to start trying again.


----------



## cj72

:headspin: Woke up this morning with a road map of blue veins all over my chest, neck and arms. Wow. I'm 9 DPO. This is generally as long as I get for a luteal phase, so I took a FRER and BFN. I hope it works out this time, but even if the B6 extends my LP, I'm happy. Oh and I had big bbs before my O, but now they are growing out of control. Guess we'll know something tomorrow! Cross your fingers! :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> :headspin: Woke up this morning with a road map of blue veins all over my chest, neck and arms. Wow. I'm 9 DPO. This is generally as long as I get for a luteal phase, so I took a FRER and BFN. I hope it works out this time, but even if the B6 extends my LP, I'm happy. Oh and I had big bbs before my O, but now they are growing out of control. Guess we'll know something tomorrow! Cross your fingers! :)

I hope it's a good sign for you:happydance: and like you said, even if the B6 worked in extending lp...that's GREAT news!:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: Woke up this morning with a road map of blue veins all over my chest, neck and arms. Wow. I'm 9 DPO. This is generally as long as I get for a luteal phase, so I took a FRER and BFN. I hope it works out this time, but even if the B6 extends my LP, I'm happy. Oh and I had big bbs before my O, but now they are growing out of control. Guess we'll know something tomorrow! Cross your fingers! :)
> 
> I hope it's a good sign for you:happydance: and like you said, even if the B6 worked in extending lp...that's GREAT news!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too, just so nervous now. I don't even want to get on the riding mower just in case it shakes me too much. I had a couple of decent cramps yesterday 8 DPO that went away after a few minutes, but did that a few times until bedtime. Hopefully it was implantation cramps and not something I ate that didn't agree with me. Prob TMI but I didn't have a BM yesterday at all, so it wasn't that kind of cramping. The waiting is killing me. :brat:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: Woke up this morning with a road map of blue veins all over my chest, neck and arms. Wow. I'm 9 DPO. This is generally as long as I get for a luteal phase, so I took a FRER and BFN. I hope it works out this time, but even if the B6 extends my LP, I'm happy. Oh and I had big bbs before my O, but now they are growing out of control. Guess we'll know something tomorrow! Cross your fingers! :)
> 
> I hope it's a good sign for you:happydance: and like you said, even if the B6 worked in extending lp...that's GREAT news!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, just so nervous now. I don't even want to get on the riding mower just in case it shakes me too much. I had a couple of decent cramps yesterday 8 DPO that went away after a few minutes, but did that a few times until bedtime. Hopefully it was implantation cramps and not something I ate that didn't agree with me. Prob TMI but I didn't have a BM yesterday at all, so it wasn't that kind of cramping. The waiting is killing me. :brat:Click to expand...

 
Good luck ladies!!!!! I know what you mean about the mower CJ as I dont do anything robust in the TWW just incase..... I have missed out on some fun too last month as everyone went on the funfair rides and I just watched......Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## mommax3

cj good luck!!!!!!!
crystal i love the new pic :)
I was the same way in the very begining I didnt want to do anything that could hurt me or rock my body to much! now im doing everything and anything lol


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry I haven't been on here for the last few days, its been real hectic with the wedding only being a few days away lol. I started straight away on 2 capsules of high strength maca as you can take up to 4 a day. Its got all the vitimins in it that you need and within a week you can feel a difference. I caught the first month of taking it with the twins but stopped taking it when I found out I was pregnant. I took it for a month and half this time and carried on taking it til I was 12 weeks pregnant to keep up the progesterone levels. So both times it was almost immediately that I caught pregnant. 

Energy defo does increase on this stuff and it can be hard to get to sleep at times even though you feel so tired. I also found that I used to have broken nights sleep on it and was only sleeping 4-5 hours instead of my normal 8. When I did stop taking it this time, it took a good couple of weeks to get back to normal in my sleep pattern. I used to feel like tigger off winnie the poo lol bouncing around all the time even though I was so tired, I just couldn't shut down. Maybe thats how I lost so much weight in pregnancy(slowly putting a bit back on now thank god) xxxx Good luck to all of you trying it xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here for the last few days, its been real hectic with the wedding only being a few days away lol. I started straight away on 2 capsules of high strength maca as you can take up to 4 a day. Its got all the vitimins in it that you need and within a week you can feel a difference. I caught the first month of taking it with the twins but stopped taking it when I found out I was pregnant. I took it for a month and half this time and carried on taking it til I was 12 weeks pregnant to keep up the progesterone levels. So both times it was almost immediately that I caught pregnant.
> 
> Energy defo does increase on this stuff and it can be hard to get to sleep at times even though you feel so tired. I also found that I used to have broken nights sleep on it and was only sleeping 4-5 hours instead of my normal 8. When I did stop taking it this time, it took a good couple of weeks to get back to normal in my sleep pattern. I used to feel like tigger off winnie the poo lol bouncing around all the time even though I was so tired, I just couldn't shut down. Maybe thats how I lost so much weight in pregnancy(slowly putting a bit back on now thank god) xxxx Good luck to all of you trying it xxxx

I hope your wedding day is everything you've dreamed:hugs:

So, you didn't *ease* into the Maca, eh? I'm on day 6 of taking it...did 4 days of 500 mg, and yesterday started 1000 mg (dh, too)....not sure if I should increase the dose immediately...I'll be Oing in about a week and not sure if it's too late to have any real affect on this cycle. I'm a bit leary of the insomnia and skin breakouts I've read about (I already get skin breakouts:wacko: ...hate to make them worse!) On the other hand, maybe easing into it makes no difference on the insomnia...once I reach a higher dosage, will likely cause the sleep issues anyway. I've been taking mine early in the day..so far no problems with sleep:thumbup: (although I'm wondering if I'm getting an afternoon headache form it...still planning to press through it as I've read some women do experience headaches at the start)

Come on JUNE :bfp::happydance:

CRYSTAL: I love the new photo, too!!!


----------



## jojo1972

I definately wouldn't say its too late in the cycle for it and no I never eased into it as I've always been impatient lol. Some people say it clears up their skin, but again unfortunately I've got pregnancy acne and it did nothing to clear those up:cry: xxxx Yes we get married on Friday and its all systems go at the moment. I'm so excited yet really nervous xxxx


----------



## cj72

QUOTE=jojo1972;10885177]I definately wouldn't say its too late in the cycle for it and no I never eased into it as I've always been impatient lol. Some people say it clears up their skin, but again unfortunately I've got pregnancy acne and it did nothing to clear those up:cry: xxxx Yes we get married on Friday and its all systems go at the moment. I'm so excited yet really nervous xxxx[/QUOTE]

Congratulatons!
I bet you'll make a beautiful bride!!!:wedding:


----------



## cj72

Ok, I usually have that 9 day LP, right? I'm on Day 10 and no sign of AF! I got another BFN this morning, so I'll try again tomorrow if the witch doesn't catch me before then!!! The b6 is working!


----------



## spuggle

Jojo, I hope you have an amazing wedding day (although I know you will) you will have to put some pictures on if you can :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies trying B6 and macca, hope you get your bfp's.

Not been on much as the kids have been on holiday with there dad so we have been busy decorating, clearing out and enjoying ourselves, school holiday this week too so spending some lovely time with the kids as I did miss them so much while they were away.

Atm everyone seems to be asking us if we are going to have a little one of our own together, suppose they have been wondering for a while and have plucked up the courage to ask so we are slowly explaining to friends our circumstances, hurts everytime I have to tell someone, getting easier though. 

Good luck ladies, hope to hear some news soon. xx


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow I have missed a lot in 4 days! Well, I am getting the macca root and red rasberry pills as well tomorrow. i was going to get some vitex but i was reading that it messed up some women's cycles when they had normal ones so that scared me away from that. I wonder if I should order more macca as I only ordered one bottle of 500 mg and I want the hubby to take it as well. 
Sitting here watching the French Open as I just LOVE my tennis. Check in later!

Cj-Good news on the extended LP and you're not out til the ol' witch shows up so good luck for the BFP!!!!! :flower:

Crystal- I love the pic....you make one good looking couple! :winkwink:

Faith- I hope the macca works for us like it did JoJO! With that and the AM BDing (you're gonna try that too, right?) I'm hoping this is our month! :hugs:
JoJo- I want to see a pic of your beutiful PG self in that wedding dress! Oh and did your soon to be DH take macca as well?

Spuggle- I feel for you sweetheart. It takes such a strong woman to stay on here after knowing your journey took a different course than you wanted. I don't know if I would be strong enough to stay around and listen to us go on about our worries with TTC. It takes a special kind of person to care so much about others that you selflessly give encouragement for the very thing that you wanted but didn't work out. I just hope if my journey ends as your did, that I can be the woman you are.


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Wow I have missed a lot in 4 days! Well, I am getting the macca root and red rasberry pills as well tomorrow. i was going to get some vitex but i was reading that it messed up some women's cycles when they had normal ones so that scared me away from that. I wonder if I should order more macca as I only ordered one bottle of 500 mg and I want the hubby to take it as well.
> Sitting here watching the French Open as I just LOVE my tennis. Check in later!
> 
> Cj-Good news on the extended LP and you're not out til the ol' witch shows up so good luck for the BFP!!!!! :flower:
> 
> Crystal- I love the pic....you make one good looking couple! :winkwink:
> 
> Faith- I hope the macca works for us like it did JoJO! With that and the AM BDing (you're gonna try that too, right?) I'm hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> JoJo- I want to see a pic of your beutiful PG self in that wedding dress! Oh and did your soon to be DH take macca as well?
> 
> Spuggle- I feel for you sweetheart. It takes such a strong woman to stay on here after knowing your journey took a different course than you wanted. I don't know if I would be strong enough to stay around and listen to us go on about our worries with TTC. It takes a special kind of person to care so much about others that you selflessly give encouragement for the very thing that you wanted but didn't work out. I just hope if my journey ends as your did, that I can be the woman you are.

Here, Here Jasmine!....... - I think Spuggle is AMAZING and especially for staying on here to support and to be so motivational for us too! >>:hugs:...... I agree you are special someone too!!!:hugs:Big Hugs Hunny xx


----------



## spuggle

Thank you so much Ladies, i love to come on here and check how you are all doing, i don't feel jealousy, it wasn't to be for me, and alot of other women are in the same boat as i am, but i like to hear the good news, hate hearing the bad and i like to offer an ear to ladies who are going through what i have been through. I understand what all of you are feeling and going through, just because i'm not ttc anymore i can still be here to offer the same support as i did when i was. :happydance:


----------



## cj72

:hugs:


jasminep0489 said:


> Wow I have missed a lot in 4 days! Well, I am getting the macca root and red rasberry pills as well tomorrow. i was going to get some vitex but i was reading that it messed up some women's cycles when they had normal ones so that scared me away from that. I wonder if I should order more macca as I only ordered one bottle of 500 mg and I want the hubby to take it as well.
> Sitting here watching the French Open as I just LOVE my tennis. Check in later!
> 
> Cj-Good news on the extended LP and you're not out til the ol' witch shows up so good luck for the BFP!!!!! :flower:
> 
> Crystal- I love the pic....you make one good looking couple! :winkwink:
> 
> Faith- I hope the macca works for us like it did JoJO! With that and the AM BDing (you're gonna try that too, right?) I'm hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> JoJo- I want to see a pic of your beutiful PG self in that wedding dress! Oh and did your soon to be DH take macca as well?
> 
> Spuggle- I feel for you sweetheart. It takes such a strong woman to stay on here after knowing your journey took a different course than you wanted. I don't know if I would be strong enough to stay around and listen to us go on about our worries with TTC. It takes a special kind of person to care so much about others that you selflessly give encouragement for the very thing that you wanted but didn't work out. I just hope if my journey ends as your did, that I can be the woman you are.

Looks like at least one more day out of that B6!!! I'm 2 days late but still BFN. 
Hugs to you Spuggle 

Tried Raspberry tea and it was GREAT- don't know if it's the same as the red raspberry pills. 

Hope all of you tryinhg get your BFP this month!


----------



## Superstoked

Jojo I hope you have a wonderful and magical day! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Warren did take the maca too and still does lol, it increases sperm count and quality. Thank you all for your well wishes for tomorrow, I'm so nervous and will definately be putting pics up,although the dress covers the pregnancy quite well :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Best of luck for tomorrow hunny:hugs:.........Have a wonderful day, looks like the weather will be glorious for you too......Dont have that dress to tight and squash bubs...lol...xxxxx....Enjoy xxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spuggle

Good Luck Jojo, have an amazing day !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Good luck!!!


----------



## cj72

12 dpo- that's 3 days longer and 3 days late. So excited!!! Still BFN. At what point should I get a blood test?


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, I got my macca today! It says to take 3 5oomg a day so I've gotten two in so far. I also recieved the red rasberry leaf, but I think I'm going to take it up to O day. Thay say it strengthens the uterine lining and some articles said it can be taken to prevent M/C, but others said it should be discontinued after O. :shrug:

Great news for you, CJ! I would just keep testing with the HPTs. I know after I had my TR I have had PMS and longer cycles. I think it's having our bodies put back the way they were meant to be. Our hormones are returning to normal (at least that's what I felt like happened to me). You're never out til the witch shows up! Do you temp?


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> Well, I got my macca today! It says to take 3 5oomg a day so I've gotten two in so far. I also recieved the red rasberry leaf, but I think I'm going to take it up to O day. Thay say it strengthens the uterine lining and some articles said it can be taken to prevent M/C, but others said it should be discontinued after O. :shrug:
> 
> Great news for you, CJ! I would just keep testing with the HPTs. I know after I had my TR I have had PMS and longer cycles. I think it's having our bodies put back the way they were meant to be. Our hormones are returning to normal (at least that's what I felt like happened to me). You're never out til the witch shows up! Do you temp?

I do temp. I actually started about 6 months ago just so I had something to compare it to after TR. I had that same short LP back when I got preg with my 2 girls. I'm pretty excited that I've made it this far. BFN this morning too. Should I make an appt with the OBGYN for a blood test on Monday just in case? I'm so worried about an ectopic. Had some mild cramps, not as mild as since O, but I still wouldn't say bad like AF yesterday from afternoon until I fell asleep. Let me know about that raspberry tea- I LOVE my earl grey but I'd switch in a second if I thought it'd get me pregnant!


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my macca today! It says to take 3 5oomg a day so I've gotten two in so far. I also recieved the red rasberry leaf, but I think I'm going to take it up to O day. Thay say it strengthens the uterine lining and some articles said it can be taken to prevent M/C, but others said it should be discontinued after O. :shrug:
> 
> Great news for you, CJ! I would just keep testing with the HPTs. I know after I had my TR I have had PMS and longer cycles. I think it's having our bodies put back the way they were meant to be. Our hormones are returning to normal (at least that's what I felt like happened to me). You're never out til the witch shows up! Do you temp?
> 
> I do temp. I actually started about 6 months ago just so I had something to compare it to after TR. I had that same short LP back when I got preg with my 2 girls. I'm pretty excited that I've made it this far. BFN this morning too. Should I make an appt with the OBGYN for a blood test on Monday just in case? I'm so worried about an ectopic. Had some mild cramps, not as mild as since O, but I still wouldn't say bad like AF yesterday from afternoon until I fell asleep. Let me know about that raspberry tea- I LOVE my earl grey but I'd switch in a second if I thought it'd get me pregnant!Click to expand...

I actually have the red rasberry leaf capsules, but the tea is good too from what i hear. I'll let you know if it helps with anything. You should get a positive even if it's ectopic. I'd wait until you have 15 or 16 days straight of raised temps then go to the doctor. It could be the HCG building or it could be a much longer LP for you. I hope its the former for you though!:flower:

Happy wedding weekend JoJO!!!!!!!


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my macca today! It says to take 3 5oomg a day so I've gotten two in so far. I also recieved the red rasberry leaf, but I think I'm going to take it up to O day. Thay say it strengthens the uterine lining and some articles said it can be taken to prevent M/C, but others said it should be discontinued after O. :shrug:
> 
> Great news for you, CJ! I would just keep testing with the HPTs. I know after I had my TR I have had PMS and longer cycles. I think it's having our bodies put back the way they were meant to be. Our hormones are returning to normal (at least that's what I felt like happened to me). You're never out til the witch shows up! Do you temp?
> 
> I do temp. I actually started about 6 months ago just so I had something to compare it to after TR. I had that same short LP back when I got preg with my 2 girls. I'm pretty excited that I've made it this far. BFN this morning too. Should I make an appt with the OBGYN for a blood test on Monday just in case? I'm so worried about an ectopic. Had some mild cramps, not as mild as since O, but I still wouldn't say bad like AF yesterday from afternoon until I fell asleep. Let me know about that raspberry tea- I LOVE my earl grey but I'd switch in a second if I thought it'd get me pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> I actually have the red rasberry leaf capsules, but the tea is good too from what i hear. I'll let you know if it helps with anything. You should get a positive even if it's ectopic. I'd wait until you have 15 or 16 days straight of raised temps then go to the doctor. It could be the HCG building or it could be a much longer LP for you. I hope its the former for you though!:flower:
> 
> Happy wedding weekend JoJO!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Me too!:happydance: I have an appt with my dr Tues morning if I don't get AF before then. I've never had this long of a LP. I figure I'm excited either way, but I'd rather have a little bun in the oven!:bunny:


----------



## cj72

15 DPO and still nothing. UGH!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed the Dr will be able to give you a bit more advice on Tuesday then CJ, however I have read alot on Macca and it does seem to mess up cycles to begin with for some women, but like you say extending your LP is good for you but getting BFN isnt.:hugs:......I hope you get some answers soon, but it all looks positive for you hunny....


----------



## cj72

I just got some very light spotting, so I have a feeling the witch is about to show :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I just got some very light spotting, so I have a feeling the witch is about to show :(

Sorry for nasty AF trying to show:( However, it's GREAT to see B6 working some magic:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yeah Crystal:happydance: 5dpo...:dust::winkwink: I hope this is your month:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Yeah Crystal:happydance: 5dpo...:dust::winkwink: I hope this is your month:hugs:

 
Good luck to you too hunny..:hugs:.I hope you catch that egg anytime now....xx:happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:


> Yeah Crystal:happydance: 5dpo...:dust::winkwink: I hope this is your month:hugs:

Heya Faith! How is the Macca root doing for you? It's messed with my sleep a little but I don't know if it's the red rasberry or the macca but my EWCM has started 4 DAYS early. Usually I get a little the day before O and the day of but it's CD 9 and I started seeing some yesterday! :thumbup: I'm gonna read up on it though since Crystal said it messed up some ladies cycles. I hope it doesn't do that to me since I'm a regular kind of girl. 

CJ- Hope it's not bad news, honey! 

Well, good luck to us ladies wanting that BFP this month. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Crystal:happydance: 5dpo...:dust::winkwink: I hope this is your month:hugs:
> 
> Heya Faith! How is the Macca root doing for you? It's messed with my sleep a little but I don't know if it's the red rasberry or the macca but my EWCM has started 4 DAYS early. Usually I get a little the day before O and the day of but it's CD 9 and I started seeing some yesterday! :thumbup: I'm gonna read up on it though since Crystal said it messed up some ladies cycles. I hope it doesn't do that to me since I'm a regular kind of girl.
> 
> CJ- Hope it's not bad news, honey!
> 
> Well, good luck to us ladies wanting that BFP this month. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Jasmine:)

So far, so good with the Maca:thumbup: I've been taking it for 9 days now...doing 2000mg (since the 4th day) (2 w/breakfast, 2 w/lunch). So far, I haven't noticed any sleep disturbances. Are you taking yours in the late afternoon or evening? If so, you might switch to morning:flower: The extra CM could be from Maca, but I actually noticed quite an increase in CM when I started drinking "Mama's Red Raspberry Brew" tea.:thumbup: I've been drinking it for about a month now:thumbup: I noticed an increase in CM..getting EW a couple days earlier this cycle and last, too:) 

I've been having some brown & pink streaks in my CM since CD13 (today is CD16)...so I'm not sure if that is related to Maca or not. I've prepared myself for the fact this Maca could mess things up a little bit. My cycles are very regular as well and the thought of them being messed up doesn't appeal...but I figure it could be working out the kinks:winkwink: Some women have experience delayed O, so i guess we'll see. I'm still waiting to see a +opk..I'm thinking I should have a + by this evening or early tomorrow. This would probably put my O day...like CD18.. which is VERY normal for me.

As for the morning bd'ing...we've done that ONCE and it didn't really appeal to us:haha: we're definately night time bd'ers:) My sis said she got preggers with her 3rd dd (and talked with several other women who were TTC and feel this also worked for them)...but in the area of *positions* she said reverse cowgirl:blush: girl on top, sitting, facing away from dh. It's not a terribly romantic position, IMO, but apparently gets the swimmers in the right place. Obviously one would want to get a pillow under the behind ASAP to keep the goods from escaping:haha: Are you still doing the AM bd'ing?

How did TTC get to be so complex:haha: Gosh, remember the good 'ol days of "hey, wasn't AF due like 2 weeks ago and I'm feeling so tired and a little sick in the mornings...hmmm" so you took a test and...come to find out, you're 6 weeks pregnant! no thought involved:shrug:

:dust: Oh, girls! I *hope* we see lots of BFPs this month:hugs: What a great Father's Day gift for our fellas, eh?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well. I am on CD11 and waiting to "O" I really hope this is out month. Next month if I am not preggers we will take a small break for the rest of the summer.


----------



## cj72

CD1 for me. The B6 did work, but the :witch: reared her ugly head this morning..grrrrr... and I'm probably out for the summer since my sweetheart works outdoors and his little swimmers will probably not make it. Hate this southern heat!!! Oh- and I'm 39 Wednesday- would've made a great present. I might try that macca and red raspberry tea just for kicks and giggles this summer to see what works for the fall. I'm crossing my fingers for you ladies that June gives you all BFP's!:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Yeah I think I'm taking them too late. It says on the bottle to take 1 500mg 3 times a day with your meals and I did that the first two days and have cut down to two, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I'm looking to ovulate this weekend and we're going to the mountains so I'm sure we'll get the AM BDing in.:winkwink:(please oh please don't let the macca push my O back). 

I soooo remember that position, but we haven't done that for years....:blush: I'm not even sure I could still do that with the bad knee, haha! Yeah I never had a problem TTC before either although I did have 2 M/C with an ex, but that was before I met my DH and I chalk those up to it just wasn't the right time and God was telling me it was the wrong person, because the next two pregnancies were uneventful and I've been with my DH Mike for 15 years now...I got lucky and found my soulmate a 20. I know you've been with your DH for a long time too, right? Well, I hope we do catch the egg this month, good luck! :flower: :hugs:

Good news for the extra LP days, CJ! I wish it was due to a bun in the oven though! Happy early B-day (as I have a bad memory sometimes and may forget by then). :hugs:

Ready, Crystal, and Super (wherever you've been)- I wish you tons of baby dust and truly hope you get your hearts desires this time! :hugs:

Miss Newlywed, hope you had a wonderful wedding! :hugs:

I have a question for everyone... I have a tilted uterus like many women and was reading something about the cervix being in a different position those of you that do check the cervix, is it towards your backside when you feel it or the front? Mine is towards the back, so I don't know if different positions would be better for those of us with the tilted uterus or not.


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Yeah I think I'm taking them too late. It says on the bottle to take 1 500mg 3 times a day with your meals and I did that the first two days and have cut down to two, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. I'm looking to ovulate this weekend and we're going to the mountains so I'm sure we'll get the AM BDing in.:winkwink:(please oh please don't let the macca push my O back).
> 
> I soooo remember that position, but we haven't done that for years....:blush: I'm not even sure I could still do that with the bad knee, haha! Yeah I never had a problem TTC before either although I did have 2 M/C with an ex, but that was before I met my DH and I chalk those up to it just wasn't the right time and God was telling me it was the wrong person, because the next two pregnancies were uneventful and I've been with my DH Mike for 15 years now...I got lucky and found my soulmate a 20. I know you've been with your DH for a long time too, right? Well, I hope we do catch the egg this month, good luck! :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Good news for the extra LP days, CJ! I wish it was due to a bun in the oven though! Happy early B-day (as I have a bad memory sometimes and may forget by then). :hugs:
> 
> Ready, Crystal, and Super (wherever you've been)- I wish you tons of baby dust and truly hope you get your hearts desires this time! :hugs:
> 
> Miss Newlywed, hope you had a wonderful wedding! :hugs:
> 
> I have a question for everyone... I have a tilted uterus like many women and was reading something about the cervix being in a different position those of you that do check the cervix, is it towards your backside when you feel it or the front? Mine is towards the back, so I don't know if different positions would be better for those of us with the tilted uterus or not.

Hi Jasmine, hope you are well hunny, I wanted to answer your question as I asked my TR doc this same question last week as I also have a tilted cervix etc......The best position is from behind (Doggy Style)...and rather than supporting your bum with some extra pillows whilst laying on your back afterwards to try and help the swimmers, infact...do the opposite and lay on tummy with bum propped up..its a little uncomfortable, but hey anything which may help right!....lol....Just wanted to tell you my findings anyway...xxxx lots of hugs and well wishes to everyone xxxx:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well. I am on CD11 and waiting to "O" I really hope this is out month. Next month if I am not preggers we will take a small break for the rest of the summer.

Fingers crossed for you Ready.....I hope this is your time girl :flower:xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, thanks for posting that info. I think I too, have a tilted uterus...I'm pretty sure the dr. told me that years ago. Hmmmm, maybe I need to tweak the plan this cycle:haha:...I don't have much time to contemplate as I got a smiley on the opk this morning (looked really close to + at 11:45pm last night). Now I'm counting the hours till bedtime:haha: I always tend to panic about now, wondering if we're going to miss the egg:( 

Good luck ladies:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, thanks for posting that info. I think I too, have a tilted uterus...I'm pretty sure the dr. told me that years ago. Hmmmm, maybe I need to tweak the plan this cycle:haha:...I don't have much time to contemplate as I got a smiley on the opk this morning (looked really close to + at 11:45pm last night). Now I'm counting the hours till bedtime:haha: I always tend to panic about now, wondering if we're going to miss the egg:(
> 
> Good luck ladies:thumbup:

I know how you feel about panicking Faith! Timing is everything, and its so hard to keep the libido going especially for our OH's as I think sometimes we put too much pressure on doing the deed.to get those swimmers where they need to be? x..:shrug: I really hope you do catch your egg.....Good Luck babes xxx


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, thanks for posting that info. I think I too, have a tilted uterus...I'm pretty sure the dr. told me that years ago. Hmmmm, maybe I need to tweak the plan this cycle:haha:...I don't have much time to contemplate as I got a smiley on the opk this morning (looked really close to + at 11:45pm last night). Now I'm counting the hours till bedtime:haha: I always tend to panic about now, wondering if we're going to miss the egg:(
> 
> Good luck ladies:thumbup:

Woohoo!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, good luck to all who are about to or have O'ed, hope you catch that egg, Crystal 4 days till testing, i totally hope you get your bfp this month.

Afm, not alot happening atm, kids have gone back to school after the holidays so my home is very quiet without them and i'm missing their company loads. :cry:


----------



## cj72

So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?

Happy Birthday!!!:cake:

Don't count yourself out for summer time. Make sure dh wears briefs:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal: Your chart is looking way different from the others:thumbup: How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!:cake:
> 
> Don't count yourself out for summer time. Make sure dh wears briefs:)Click to expand...

He's a lineman so he is outside in the heat of the day. Does anyone know if it's a hot day and kills his swimmers, how long it takes to replace them with new ones? Supposed to be 106 tomorrow...I don't O til next middle of next week or weekend after this one, so maybe if it cools down between now and then...my hopes were way up for this last one and I was crushed when it didn't happen. Just afraid to get them up again. :shy: I'm CD3 and my temps still haven't fallen below my coverline from last month. Thanks for the bday wishes. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!:cake:
> 
> Don't count yourself out for summer time. Make sure dh wears briefs:)Click to expand...
> 
> He's a lineman so he is outside in the heat of the day. Does anyone know if it's a hot day and kills his swimmers, how long it takes to replace them with new ones? Supposed to be 106 tomorrow...I don't O til next middle of next week or weekend after this one, so maybe if it cools down between now and then...my hopes were way up for this last one and I was crushed when it didn't happen. Just afraid to get them up again. :shy: I'm CD3 and my temps still haven't fallen below my coverline from last month. Thanks for the bday wishes. :flower:Click to expand...



106!!!!! OMG! In early June? Is that normal for your area? Wow! You may need to ice the family jewels when he gets home tomorrow:haha: 
Actually I would need to do some googling to find the answer to your question, but I *thought* they regenerate pretty quickly. :coffee:


----------



## jasminep0489

Crystal- I'm doing very well, thank you! (I am praying hard for you, my friend that this is your month.) I cannot lay on my tummy at all cause I'm quite top heavy and it's very, very uncomfortable. :blush: I guess if I get too desperate I will have to try. :haha: It seems when I check my cervix though it located on the backside and not the front, so it would seem as though laying on my back would work better. Ahhhhh.....who knows! 

AFM- I'm totally excited about all the EWCM I am having and the DH and I got in some AM BDing this morning and we switched tactics and saved up some lil' guys this time instead of BDing everyday, so I hope it works. I got an almost positive OPK today which is strange cause its only CD11. I guess tomorrow I will get the true positive. Usually its CD 13, but at least I know the macca root and red rasberry leaf did not mess my O up and that they helped get my body in prime condition for catching the egg!!! 

CJ- Happy B-day, sweetie! I know you're thinking the heat will count you out, but don't worry too much. My hubby works in the heat a lot as he does tile and marble in new homes with no AC. I don't think it can kill all of them though, because a man is continually making more. Make hime take all the vitamins he can possibly take to buld them up. I just bought the DH high doses of zinc, Vit. E, selenium, and I have him taking maca root as well. I know there are even more vitamins they can take to boost the swimmers, just google it. Oh and morning sex would be good for you too cause when he gets home he could have all night to produce more and have fresh ones for in the morning. I also read that the count is higher in the AM, so get the morning sex a going, girl.....DO NOT give up! Most of us here are 35( I just turned 35) or older so you're not alone, dear! :hugs: DON't stress!!

Spuggle- Sorry you're missing your babies. Mine are home for the summer and are driving me nuts with...."Mom I'm bored lets go to the mall, let's go here, let's go there".....Teenagers, what can I say? :wacko: 

Faith- Hope you catch it, honey! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?

 
Hi CJ, I am 39 in November so I aint far behind you at all hunny...I know TTC is a little harder when older but hey we will make even better mothers as we have more patience...xxx Hang in there.......Happy Birthday, sorry there is a time difference as I am in the UK, so I hope you have had a fab day....Life doesnt begin until your 40 anyway so they say! x


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal: Your chart is looking way different from the others:thumbup: How are you feeling?:hugs:

I am feeling all over the place at the moment Faith, but thanks for asking xx, Not sure about my chart this month as when I do any overlay with my previous charts with O and coverline, they do look quite similar, I suppose I will know more in a few days as I am only 9DPO today, so I will be watching my chart closely.....Thanks for asking and checking my chart though I appreciate it...............I really hope you have caught your egg this month ...I will keep my hopes high for you xxx


----------



## spuggle

Happy Birthday Cj. x


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Hi ladies, good luck to all who are about to or have O'ed, hope you catch that egg, Crystal 4 days till testing, i totally hope you get your bfp this month.
> 
> Afm, not alot happening atm, kids have gone back to school after the holidays so my home is very quiet without them and i'm missing their company loads. :cry:

Thanks Spuggle hunny x :hugs:I totally undestand about the kids being back at school, I miss the noise and its too quiet when they arent at home.....but try to enjoy some "Me" time. I am busy decorating at the moment to keep me busy, my little one spends alot of time away with other members of my family and I begrudge letting her go, as I am selfish about keeping her at home with me...lol....Chin up babes xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Jasmine - Keep the Baby Dancing up....I agree BD every other day until O time and morning is best too, keep it going to catch your egg, there will be plenty of swimmers there waiting for your egg to hatch......Best of luck girl, I hope this is your month xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jasmine, glad your O didn't change with Maca:thumbup: Mine didn't either. Perhaps that is a fairly rare side effect:) Based on my temps, I O'd yesterday:flower: Now the waiting game begins:)

Super: How are you doing? I wondered if it was test time for you:hugs: I hope it's good news this month:)


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies I see alot of you are in the tww at the moment! Good luckk to you all and I really hope we have loads of BFP's this month.

The wedding went brilliant and we certainly had the weather for it. I'm just waiting on the photo's so I can load them on here.

Good luck again to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!:cake:
> 
> Don't count yourself out for summer time. Make sure dh wears briefs:)Click to expand...
> 
> He's a lineman so he is outside in the heat of the day. Does anyone know if it's a hot day and kills his swimmers, how long it takes to replace them with new ones? Supposed to be 106 tomorrow...I don't O til next middle of next week or weekend after this one, so maybe if it cools down between now and then...my hopes were way up for this last one and I was crushed when it didn't happen. Just afraid to get them up again. :shy: I'm CD3 and my temps still haven't fallen below my coverline from last month. Thanks for the bday wishes. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 106!!!!! OMG! In early June? Is that normal for your area? Wow! You may need to ice the family jewels when he gets home tomorrow:haha:
> Actually I would need to do some googling to find the answer to your question, but I *thought* they regenerate pretty quickly. :coffee:Click to expand...

Oh yeah, heat wave. The heat index was 100 yesterday. I told him to ice them all day, but water and electricity don't mix :) From what I've read all you have to do is raise the temp in there one degree and his :spermy: are toast. Let me know what you find. I haven't had much luck finding any info. Saw you just O'd...crossing everything for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> Crystal- I'm doing very well, thank you! (I am praying hard for you, my friend that this is your month.) I cannot lay on my tummy at all cause I'm quite top heavy and it's very, very uncomfortable. :blush: I guess if I get too desperate I will have to try. :haha: It seems when I check my cervix though it located on the backside and not the front, so it would seem as though laying on my back would work better. Ahhhhh.....who knows!
> 
> AFM- I'm totally excited about all the EWCM I am having and the DH and I got in some AM BDing this morning and we switched tactics and saved up some lil' guys this time instead of BDing everyday, so I hope it works. I got an almost positive OPK today which is strange cause its only CD11. I guess tomorrow I will get the true positive. Usually its CD 13, but at least I know the macca root and red rasberry leaf did not mess my O up and that they helped get my body in prime condition for catching the egg!!!
> 
> CJ- Happy B-day, sweetie! I know you're thinking the heat will count you out, but don't worry too much. My hubby works in the heat a lot as he does tile and marble in new homes with no AC. I don't think it can kill all of them though, because a man is continually making more. Make hime take all the vitamins he can possibly take to buld them up. I just bought the DH high doses of zinc, Vit. E, selenium, and I have him taking maca root as well. I know there are even more vitamins they can take to boost the swimmers, just google it. Oh and morning sex would be good for you too cause when he gets home he could have all night to produce more and have fresh ones for in the morning. I also read that the count is higher in the AM, so get the morning sex a going, girl.....DO NOT give up! Most of us here are 35( I just turned 35) or older so you're not alone, dear! :hugs: DON't stress!!
> 
> Spuggle- Sorry you're missing your babies. Mine are home for the summer and are driving me nuts with...."Mom I'm bored lets go to the mall, let's go here, let's go there".....Teenagers, what can I say? :wacko:
> 
> Faith- Hope you catch it, honey! :thumbup:


I'm gonna have to try that morning sex! Just bought my preseed and I'm ready to proceed :) He takes more vitamins than I can stand to watch swallowed, and is in very good shape and eats right. He's older than me by 15 years, so we'll just have to "practice" more :dance: Thanks ladies for the reassurance. I was really feeling down yesterday, but feel much better now. I might still get my June BFP...Pray for cooler temps!


----------



## cj72

crystal69uk said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 39 today. Feeling a little down about TTC at 39 - The next 3 cycles are pretty much a no go since he works outside, and I'm feeling my age and how hard it will be ttc at this point. Anybody else my age?
> 
> 
> Hi CJ, I am 39 in November so I aint far behind you at all hunny...I know TTC is a little harder when older but hey we will make even better mothers as we have more patience...xxx Hang in there.......Happy Birthday, sorry there is a time difference as I am in the UK, so I hope you have had a fab day....Life doesnt begin until your 40 anyway so they say! xClick to expand...

Thanks Crystal! I'm hoping so anyway! I had a great one and am really looking forward to that next "o" heehee


----------



## Superstoked

FaithHopeLove said:


> Super: How are you doing? I wondered if it was test time for you:hugs: I hope it's good news this month:)

It is just about test time I would think. But I have not even thought about testing :wacko: Not feeling it only af cramps, she is brewing I am sure. I find if I have tests in my home I will use 2 a day! and drive myself loca..lol so if I have none I am gonna keep sane for just a lil longer :haha: Af should be around within the next day or two. 

Thank you for thinking of me :) :hugs:

You ladies are the best! :dust: to you all!!


----------



## cj72

Superstoked- Good luck!!! Hope the witch stays away!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, I hope you'll have good news for us:thumbup: we need a little pick-me-up:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies :( she got me today :( horrible cramping... 

Fx for you ladies in the tww :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Superstoked said:


> Well ladies :( she got me today :( horrible cramping...
> 
> Fx for you ladies in the tww :hugs:

So sorry Superstoked. I know you're disappointed. At least we have another try in a week or 2! I'm CD5. :friends:


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry AF got you Dale hunny....:hugs: To be honest I dont think I am far behind you...I am 11 DPO today, and my temps are dropping daily now so I am out this month as I aint feeling any pregnant signs anymore.....I have had another very cruel line on IC at 9DPO again, so I am NOT going to use any more HPT's at least until I am late for AF, I am letting my POAS habit rule my life and determine what kind of day I have when they turn out BFN! I need to be strong and test when I need to not because I want to!..Therefore no more packs of IC HPT in the bathroom.........Fingers crossed to everyone in their TWW, O- Time, and CD time xxxx, oh not forgetting our Pregnant ladies either.......Jo Jo welcome back hunny after your Wedding, hurry up and get those pictures on, I have already seen some on FB and you both look amazing, cant wait to see more xxxxxx Take care ladies and I hope you all have a lovely weekend.:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry the :witch: got you Dale :cry: xxxx Really hoping there is still some more BFP's to come xxx

Crystal I'll try and get the cd's off my sisters this week so I can get the pics up on here. Sorry to hear you had another cruel evap hunny but you're still not out yet babes xxx


----------



## spuggle

Dale sorry af got you, it's a long hard journey ttc for some and i understand how frustrating it can be, good look for this cycle hun. xx

Crystal i think you are doing the right thing, although i have been a poas addict myself in the past so i know it's not easy resisting the temptation but for you it's so much worse as you keep getting these evap lines nearly every month and that must be heart breaking for you. x

To all you all TR girls i have my fingers crossed for you wherever you are in your cycles that you all get a bfp and a sticky bean.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super:cry: sorry this wasn't your month, hun:hugs: :nope: don't you wish you could have a peek inside your body during O time to see just what exactly is going wrong?! I like to find *solutions* and it's so disappointing, month after month with no BFP:( 

Crystal: :hugs: I hope your wrong about AF:( Yes, keep those hpts out of reach...they cause great sadness 99% of the time:nope: 

Spuggle: Thanks for always cheering everyone on:hugs: When do you get to see the kids again?


----------



## spuggle

Faith i get the kids home today, they have been to their dads for the weekend, so we have been enjoying a bit of freedom. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey all my TR ladies,

I go see my OB/GYN today for my yearly. I am thinking of asking for clomid but not sure. My cycles are pretty normal and I really don't want to mess that up. :shrug:


----------



## spuggle

Good luck with your appt Ready. :thumbup: xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I hope all goes well today Ready:) I'm sure you will make the best decision with clomid..I know it's hard:( WE JUST ALL WANT A BABY, LORD!!!!:help:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, I've been for my detailed scan today and it went perfect..... Callum is 100% a boy as we asked again and is now measuring 1 week and 2 days ahead of his due date. Because of his size already, I will have to go in for a glucose tolerence test at 28 weeks pregnant and further scans to make sure he isn't getting too big at 34 & 36 weeks. 

Lots of baby dust to all of you, can't wait to see all the BFP's real soon xxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay so I got the Rx for clomid. But now what?:shrug: My dr said it shouldn't mess up my cycle but provide a better quality supply of eggs. But we will see I may just give it a go.


----------



## crystal69uk

ready4onemore said:


> Okay so I got the Rx for clomid. But now what?:shrug: My dr said it shouldn't mess up my cycle but provide a better quality supply of eggs. But we will see I may just give it a go.

 
Hi Ready, Clomid shouldnt mess you cycle up at all, and it will make you have better quality eggs definately xx I get bad O pains as you know already and Clomid does make them worse as I pop one hell of a huge good egg but everyone is different and will react to Clomid differently....Let me know how you get on and ask me anything you need to know. I feel like I am a Clomid queen now after 9 months..lol..xxx One thing though ready..... you do feel quite heavy headed especially in subsequent months and you also cannot take anti inflammatories with Clomid, just thought it was worth a mention as my DR didnt tell me anything to expect symptoms wise! Take care and good luck Karen xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been for my detailed scan today and it went perfect..... Callum is 100% a boy as we asked again and is now measuring 1 week and 2 days ahead of his due date. Because of his size already, I will have to go in for a glucose tolerence test at 28 weeks pregnant and further scans to make sure he isn't getting too big at 34 & 36 weeks.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all of you, can't wait to see all the BFP's real soon xxxxx

 
Hi Jo, Brilliant news about Callum bless him.....he is gonna be a big boy, you just be careful lady with yourself and dont eat what you shouldnt to help your glucose levels....those fasting tests are horrible I was starving by the time it was over ..lmao...xx Take care hunny xxx

ATM - AF is now 2 days late so if nothing shows by tomorrow morning......I think a test may be order......lol..xxx


----------



## spuggle

Good luck Crystal hope you get a bfp.

Ready i would give the clomid a go, you'll have more chance of getting a bfp by taking it as you should produce more eggs. Good luck. xx

Jojo, so glad everything is going well and callum is growing perfectly, how many weeks are you now ?? x


----------



## cj72

Yay Crystal! I'm excited for you! I think I"m definitely going to wait til AF is at least 5 days late before I go testing and spending money on HPTs. I'm not even going to have them in the house! Baby dust to you all!!! Jojo- girl- he's gonna be a big one! :) I've always wanted a boy! Havea great day ladies! I'm going to a new doc Thurs night to see what he thinks about clomid. I just hda my TR 2 months ago yesterday, so maybe it's too early, but who knows. I want all the help I can get!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm now 21+2 weeks pregnant now Spuggle and can't believe I've got this far. After 4 chemicals and MMC of the twins it seems surreal still atm after all these years of being infertile. Since I had the real bad bleeding at 15 weeks pregnant, this pregnancy has started going perfectly, but I must admit that quite a few times I thought it was the end. We are always on edge still but its getting easier. I will be 39 in September so I don't suppose my age has helped much either, but I'm not giving up and still want to try for more after xxxxxxxxxxx Good luck Crystal and we are all praying you get a sticky BFP babes xxxxx I hope the Clomid works for you Karen good luck hun xxxx CJ its never to early to try clomid if you want to, I see where you are coming from as we are mostly all the same age on here and all want the same thing.... A healthy BABY xxxx It will happen for us all FX xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Wow Jojo you're really getting along now !!! xx

My opinion on clomid cj is get it as soon as possible, i was offered it straight after my trs and refused it as i wanted to try myself to begin with, i had a chemical pg about 4 months after my trs and unfortunately my tube has now sealed off, im not saying this to scare you as i'm sure you will be fine but i have always thought had i have had the clomid straight away i may have got pg before my tube blocked. Just go for it, anything is worth a go to get that much wanted baby. :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've been for my detailed scan today and it went perfect..... Callum is 100% a boy as we asked again and is now measuring 1 week and 2 days ahead of his due date. Because of his size already, I will have to go in for a glucose tolerence test at 28 weeks pregnant and further scans to make sure he isn't getting too big at 34 & 36 weeks.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all of you, can't wait to see all the BFP's real soon xxxxx
> 
> 
> Hi Jo, Brilliant news about Callum bless him.....he is gonna be a big boy, you just be careful lady with yourself and dont eat what you shouldnt to help your glucose levels....those fasting tests are horrible I was starving by the time it was over ..lmao...xx Take care hunny xxx
> 
> ATM - AF is now 2 days late so if nothing shows by tomorrow morning......I think a test may be order......lol..xxxClick to expand...

Crystal:happydance: I'm sooo excited for you:) Wow! what self control to hold off testing until this point:hugs: I'm praying for a BFP for you, with a baby that stays put for 9 months:winkwink:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hello, ladies. Just got back from a weekend in the mountains and I'm playing catch up. It's great to hear everyone is well. i'll catch up on all the posts later, but Crystal, honey I am praying and praying this is good news for you! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> Hello, ladies. Just got back from a weekend in the mountains and I'm playing catch up. It's great to hear everyone is well. i'll catch up on all the posts later, but Crystal, honey I am praying and praying this is good news for you! :hugs:

Welcome back from the mountains:hi: I hope you had a fun, relaxing time:) How's the Maca treating you:haha:


----------



## cj72

I kieep hearing about waiting 6 months to get clomid once you're over 35, hopefuloly he'll just give me some!!! Woohoo! So excited to hear about Crystal!!! Test girl, test!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning Ladies, Just thought I would give you an update....AF still hasnt showed and took a HPT this morning and yes your guessed it BFN!....Not sure why AF hasnt showed but I am cool with it, I always expect the worst now and then anything else is a bonus....lol....Well onto month 10 TTC :shrug: just hope AF shows her ugly head soon as I am little worried now as I am never late and LP is always 13 days?

Good luck Faith I know you are in your TWW hunny, and everyone else who is currently waiting to test xxxx

Good luck to everyone else in their journeys this month, I am rooting for all you fantastic ladies.....MWAH!!

Thanks so much for your kind words of encouragement, looks like I am still in for a big wait...lmao...Never mind.... I know in my heart this will happen...its just a matter of time thats all.xxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Crystal -It is just a matter of time ;) And as long as your late, you're still in the game for this month! Wait a few more days before you count yourself out! By the way- Love the pic of you two! 

Ladies- Tried the preseed last night for the first time just for fun...wow. A little goes a long way. I think I'm just going to get him to put it on him - he loved it. I couldn't feel very much. Do you think it will make a difference in whether or not I conceive if I try it that way? My "O" should be in the next couple of days.


----------



## spuggle

Crystal sorry about the bfn, you never know though girl you may have o'd late so still might be a bit early testing. x

Cj i have heard pre seed is very good, i tried something similar myself, it's suposed to help those little swimmers get where they need to be unlike other lubes that are not sperm friendly. good luck hope you catch that egg in the next couple of days. x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, sorry about the BFN:cry: I know how you feel with not getting hopes up anymore:nope::hugs:

CJ, Pre-seed for HIM should be fine as long as you have plently of EWCM...as this is what you're trying to mimic by using pre-seed. Jasmine may chime in here, but it seems the Raspberry leaf tea I'm drinking and the raspberry capsules Jasmine is taking has really helping increase CM for us...just a thought...also I hear raw carrots and grapefruit help as well...good luck:thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

Be careful with the rasberry leaf if you fall pregnant ladies, they advise that you don't drink it over here whilst pregnant cause it induces labour and can cause MC xxxx


----------



## cj72

I figure it will be this weekend. I figure I can handle the preseed if it gives us what we want :crib:

I looked all over the tea aisle for raspberry and couldn't find it anywhere. Will try the vitamin store, but quit it on O day.

So excited to have one more try before summer comes along and burns the boys up! :) Good luck ladies!


----------



## jasminep0489

Yep, the red rasberry leaf is totally awesome, as I had tons more CM. I quit taking it after O and the macca root has given me so much energy. Even if it doesn't help with the TTC, I'm gonna keep taking it since it has made me feel so good. :flower:


----------



## mommax3

Hi ladies I just poped in to see how everyone is doing :) That rasberry tea sounds great i hope it does the trick girls. crystal dont give up hope maybe af will stay away for 9 months :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey momma, look at you going into the 2nd trimester. Yay!!


----------



## cj72

Just got back from my new fertility doc/obgyn who prescribed clomid :) Yeah! Thought I'd have to wait6 months.:happydance: I also asked about VBAC and he's good with it as long as the baby comes before 39.5 weeks. He gave me 3 rounds of clomid and said if I wasn't pregnant in 2 months that we'd revisit it. He didn't seem too concerned that my OH works outside all day in the heat. He said he wants to get his :spermy: tested and I asked about waiting for cooler weather just so as not to waste the test. Didn't seem to bother him about that either. He took blood to check my FSH and something else...thyroid? Love this new doctor! I'm already at CD 11 and am soon to "O" so I missed the clomid this month. Too bad:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> Just got back from my new fertility doc/obgyn who prescribed clomid :) Yeah! Thought I'd have to wait6 months.:happydance: I also asked about VBAC and he's good with it as long as the baby comes before 39.5 weeks. He gave me 3 rounds of clomid and said if I wasn't pregnant in 2 months that we'd revisit it. He didn't seem too concerned that my OH works outside all day in the heat. He said he wants to get his :spermy: tested and I asked about waiting for cooler weather just so as not to waste the test. Didn't seem to bother him about that either. He took blood to check my FSH and something else...thyroid? Love this new doctor! I'm already at CD 11 and am soon to "O" so I missed the clomid this month. Too bad:cry:

Yay we can be clomid buddies. LOL My hubby works outside and took his SA test last summer and it was fine. So I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## cj72

ready4onemore said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my new fertility doc/obgyn who prescribed clomid :) Yeah! Thought I'd have to wait6 months.:happydance: I also asked about VBAC and he's good with it as long as the baby comes before 39.5 weeks. He gave me 3 rounds of clomid and said if I wasn't pregnant in 2 months that we'd revisit it. He didn't seem too concerned that my OH works outside all day in the heat. He said he wants to get his :spermy: tested and I asked about waiting for cooler weather just so as not to waste the test. Didn't seem to bother him about that either. He took blood to check my FSH and something else...thyroid? Love this new doctor! I'm already at CD 11 and am soon to "O" so I missed the clomid this month. Too bad:cry:
> 
> Yay we can be clomid buddies. LOL My hubby works outside and took his SA test last summer and it was fine. So I wouldn't worry to much.Click to expand...

I have been so worried about about that! I had pretty much thrown in the towel for the summer. The temps have been pretty good for this cycle and won't go back up near 100 til next week. I will laugh if it happens without the clomid this time :dohh: Getting a little ewcm so I'm gonna get to it :) My sweetie is also in his mid 50' so that adds extra issues. Crossing my fingers for us both :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

yay to clomid good luck to you girls I hope this does the trick :)


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! By the way ladies- that morning BD was hopefully doing the trick with some preseed thrown in there! I took an opk at 1:30 and 4:30 and both were neg. I'm feeling like it's tomorrow that I'll get the +opk. I think Oh is not bothered at all by all the bd'ing:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> Woohoo! By the way ladies- that morning BD was hopefully doing the trick with some preseed thrown in there! I took an opk at 1:30 and 4:30 and both were neg. I'm feeling like it's tomorrow that I'll get the +opk. I think Oh is not bothered at all by all the bd'ing:happydance:

Glad your hubby is on board with bding. My DH is okay with it as long as I keep it sexy and not as if we have to. So just make if fun girly.


----------



## spuggle

Good luck to all of you starting a new cycle, waiting to O or in the tww. I really want to hear some bfps this month.

:dust:


----------



## crystal69uk

Yeah I second that Spuggle, Good Luck to everyone in their journey this month....I hope you catch that egg soon CJ, and you are so right to keep things fun Karen, everything gets too serious when trying to concieve....Sexy fun times ahead for everyone TTC...:thumbup:

Cant wait to hear of another BFP we are due one....come on girls get those bums in the air...lol..xxx


----------



## cj72

crystal69uk said:


> Yeah I second that Spuggle, Good Luck to everyone in their journey this month....I hope you catch that egg soon CJ, and you are so right to keep things fun Karen, everything gets too serious when trying to concieve....Sexy fun times ahead for everyone TTC...:thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to hear of another BFP we are due one....come on girls get those bums in the air...lol..xxx

That made me laugh out loud :) Haha! Yeah, I always try and do that! I also bought some of the internet cheapie pregnancy tests that pick up a low hcg -I believe it was 10. Only $19 for 20 tests. I won't feel bad using them all up in one month :) Just found out my OH will be away from me for work for a week next month and it is during our ttc time :cry: Should I hold off on the clomid for another month, then? :dohh:


----------



## cj72

One other question ladies- I used a Clear Blue easy digital OPK and got a positive right after lunch. I then took an answer OPK (the test strip) an hour later and got a negative. Anybody have any ideas on which is more accurate?


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> One other question ladies- I used a Clear Blue easy digital OPK and got a positive right after lunch. I then took an answer OPK (the test strip) an hour later and got a negative. Anybody have any ideas on which is more accurate?

I always have better luck with the more expensive OPks than the IC strips. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CJ: I've used the CB similes and find them to be very accurate for me personally. I usually start with an IC strip and when it looks really close, I confirm with a CB smiley. Most times I've guessed right with the IC, BUT I have had 2 occasions when I thought the IC was + only to have CB be neg. I've always gone with CB....but hey, I'm still not preggers:haha: so who knows:hugs: I'm having my *PMS* headache today..so probably AF is heading my way. I don't plan to test until she's late. Probably Tuesday!


----------



## jasminep0489

Has anyone noticed since your TR that your hormones are much stronger? It seems like I never had sore BBs and cramps or even O pain after my TL, but it seems since my TR I have these things. 

Sorry to hear you have the PMS headache, Faith. I was hoping this was our month. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Yes, Sore bb's, small "cramps" on my right side, etc. Only since Tr, but mine was in April, so who knows if it will stay. 

Faith- I hope you get your BFP! You are due for it! I want to believe the CB smile- I got one last month late, but even another CB on the same FMU gave me a neg...this time I waited til after lunch to use it. I was actually going with the same plan you have but was out to eat and didn't have any other opk's with me. That was my last one. I'm still gonna use one twice a day to make sure I did O. I hear that when you are sick, it can make you almost O, then it backs off and come try again later- who knows. I just checked my throat cause it was sore and wala! white on my tonsils. I can't win! Hope it doesn't mess up my ttc this month! I wonder if opk's are like hpt's in that some can pick up hcg at 10 ( not sure of the measurement unit) and some at 20 or 25...who knows. I'm hoping that it is tomorrow cause I've definitely worn the poor man out! heehee. By the way- my new fertilty doc said it should be every other day so the sperm have a change to build up again.


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> Has anyone noticed since your TR that your hormones are much stronger? It seems like I never had sore BBs and cramps or even O pain after my TL, but it seems since my TR I have these things.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the PMS headache, Faith. I was hoping this was our month. :hugs:

I just think we are more aware of it now. :shrug: But yeah it could be after the TR your body is back to normal again.


----------



## cj72

OK- Did some research and there's the answer on the opk's- Looks like Clear Blue Easy Digital is more sensitive and can detect the LH surge at 25 mIU/ml whereas the Answer test strips detect the LH surge at 40mIU/ml. So unless we are pre menopausal where the LH is higher in our systems ALL of the time, I'm going with the digital from now on in the future. I also just received my 10mIU/ml pregnancy tests in the mail today- that's only a 2 day turn around! Yay! So cheap from early-pregnancy-tests.com that I could use 5 a day and not feel guilty, and you know sooner. Woohoo! 

Hey ready4onemore- has clomid messed up your cycle.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, thanks for doing the research:thumbup: good to know on the CBs. I Hope everything works for you this cycle:winkwink: certainly a HUGE bummer to get sick right in the midst of O time. So, your wearing poor hubby out eh? We do the same thing and then no bd'ing for like a week or 10 days after O:haha:

Jasmine. YES, YES, YES, much worse with sore bbs, very painful cramping, and O pains since TR. Month before last was *better* and i thought perhaps I had turned a corner but last month was awful!!!! I agree with Ready that we're probably more aware than we were before TR but I KNOW I would have noticed these things before even when not trying to get preggers again:nope: I just keep hoping it's my body trying to get everything working right again after being shut down for 8 years:( It's really miserable for sure. In the long run, if it gets us more babies, it's all worth it:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> Hey ready4onemore- has clomid messed up your cycle.

I won't start until this cycle. AF is due on the 25th.


----------



## cj72

ready4onemore said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ready4onemore- has clomid messed up your cycle.
> 
> I won't start until this cycle. AF is due on the 25th.Click to expand...

Mine's due around July 4th. figures!!! haha! Let's keep each other posted!


----------



## cj72

Faith- I totally agree. My body was shut down for 10 years. I do remember cramps before, never the bb's or "O" cramps. After TL I had terrible heavy crampy periods that made me want to cry at least one day out of the month. I had "O" pain for the first time 2 weeks before my TR. Once the TR was done, that's when I got the little cramps after O- they don't hurt- I'm just aware they're going on. The BB's- that's another story- the week before AF I'd rather them fall off than have to deal with the pain.I don't get bad cramps or heavy periods anymore. In fact, that last period, I took an HPT after it, cause it was so light. I've had 2 AF's since TR and all the symptoms I thought were pregnancy symptoms seem to be my new AF symptoms. I don't even know what to look for this time, so I'm going with you're same thinking- I'm not testing until I'm late. Crossing my fingers for you sugar!


----------



## spuggle

cj72 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I second that Spuggle, Good Luck to everyone in their journey this month....I hope you catch that egg soon CJ, and you are so right to keep things fun Karen, everything gets too serious when trying to concieve....Sexy fun times ahead for everyone TTC...:thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to hear of another BFP we are due one....come on girls get those bums in the air...lol..xxx
> 
> That made me laugh out loud :) Haha! Yeah, I always try and do that! I also bought some of the internet cheapie pregnancy tests that pick up a low hcg -I believe it was 10. Only $19 for 20 tests. I won't feel bad using them all up in one month :) Just found out my OH will be away from me for work for a week next month and it is during our ttc time :cry: Should I hold off on the clomid for another month, then? :dohh:Click to expand...

Cj it might be worth while starting it the month after as it would be a shame to waste a month of clomid, I heard they only give you so much so make it count. :hugs: x


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> CJ: I've used the CB similes and find them to be very accurate for me personally. I usually start with an IC strip and when it looks really close, I confirm with a CB smiley. Most times I've guessed right with the IC, BUT I have had 2 occasions when I thought the IC was + only to have CB be neg. I've always gone with CB....but hey, I'm still not preggers:haha: so who knows:hugs: I'm having my *PMS* headache today..so probably AF is heading my way. I don't plan to test until she's late. Probably Tuesday!

I hate pms headaches faith, i always get them too. x


----------



## spuggle

jasminep0489 said:


> Has anyone noticed since your TR that your hormones are much stronger? It seems like I never had sore BBs and cramps or even O pain after my TL, but it seems since my TR I have these things.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the PMS headache, Faith. I was hoping this was our month. :hugs:

I think it's because you notice more when ttc, when i was ttc i was so aware of changes in my body throughout the month, i knew exactly when i was O'ing even without an opk, now we are not ttc i hardly notice thses things at all, it could be different for you guys, just giving my experience, suppose our bodys are back together as nature intended them. :shrug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle:) I love your new avatar:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Faith, thought it was about time ppl could put a face to the name lol.:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jas: How are you feeling about this cycle?:winkwink: I hope it ends with BFP for you:hugs:

Afm: Temp dropped again this morning so I KNOW af is on her way..should be here this afternoon for first thing in the morning:( Keeping my head up and pressing forward:thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Faith i hope she doesn't come but good pma if she does, im sure this will happen for you, you now what they say, all good things come to those who wait. FX for ya !! :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Oh and Faith, i have just realised looking at your ticker that you celebrated you anniversary yesterday ?? 18 years !!!! wow congrats.:wedding:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks Spuggle..yes, good things comes to those who wait:hugs: Perhaps we with BOTH get our babies this way.:flower: And yes, we celebrated 18 years yesterday:) Hard to believe...the time has gone by so quickly! The day was wrapped around getting together for a Father's Day dinner with the whole family, but dh and I will try to plan something in the coming weeks to celebrate our day:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Spuggle, I love the new profile pic. You hair color is awesome.

Faith, congrats on the 18 years. 

Afm, if AF comes this Friday I will start clomid on Sunday.


----------



## spuggle

Faith i'm pretty sure that my baby is not going to happen, but that doesn't stop mehoping and praying for you ladies.[-o&lt;

Ready good luck with the clomid hun, and thanks for the nice comments about my avatar:blush:.

I am going to get new ink tomorrow, i'm a tattoo addict and i have too many to count but this one is special, i have never found a design that i like to have my boys names on me, until now that is !!!! so i'm really excited about it and can't wait to see what the finished product will look like (i have seen the drawing) I have to say the design i pretty awsome !!!!!:yipee:.


----------



## ready4onemore

spuggle said:


> Faith i'm pretty sure that my baby is not going to happen, but that doesn't stop mehoping and praying for you ladies.[-o&lt;
> 
> Ready good luck with the clomid hun, and thanks for the nice comments about my avatar:blush:.
> 
> I am going to get new ink tomorrow, i'm a tattoo addict and i have too many to count but this one is special, i have never found a design that i like to have my boys names on me, until now that is !!!! so i'm really excited about it and can't wait to see what the finished product will look like (i have seen the drawing) I have to say the design i pretty awsome !!!!!:yipee:.

You will have to upload a pic for us to see.


----------



## spuggle

Ready i will, that is if i can figure out how to lol. xx


----------



## cj72

Congrats on 18 years, Faith! That's wonderful!!! Maybe AF will stay away for you two. I'm praying for you that it will.

I am waiting on the timing of the clomid for next month. Depends on when I start if there's a chance I might get to try in July... I heard it puts off your "O" by a few days, If so that MIGHT work. I think you're right, Spuggle- Maybe I shouldn't waste a clomid cycle. From what I understand it's only 6 months they'll do it.

By the way, you ladies are great. I love this thread and hope we all get our BFP's this summer! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls, wow lots have been going on!.....

Spuggle I am loving the picture xx:flower:
Faith, belated Anniversary wishes, wow 18 years that deserves some credit, congraulations on your Marriage made in heaven, I hope you geta break from AF too, you deserve a BFP so much too:hugs: xx

Good luck on the clomid Cj and ready!- I really hope it works for you, I am done with Clomid for the moment so I am still on a break, but I know it works for loads of women and I hope you both are lucky with it!xxxx

Good luck everyone in their journey this month xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I start clomid on tomorrow. Yay, but I am bit nervous but I feel really good about it. I feel like my BFP is coming soon.


----------



## cj72

I hope it is soon, Ready! 

I have to tell you- this TTC month is really confusing me. Took my digital cbe opk and got a smiley Saturday afternoon. I had BD on Friday and again Sat. Also found out I had a sore throat with some gross stuff in the back of my throat for which I started taking antibiotics on Sunday. I had a very little raise in my temps Sunday. Very little ewcm the week before O ( which was CD13) and I mean possibly one day and not very stretchy on the Wednesday before O. Tue night I decided just for fun to take an Answer dip test stick and got a faint line- still neg by their count. Today I went to the bathroom and EWCM like crazy. No I wasn't...um...excited, so it wasn't that. I came home and took an opk and got an even fainter line ( still neg) - what do you think? O'd on CD 13 or still haven't O'd and it's day 17? My longest cycle in my life has been 28 days right after TR, 23 to 27 days normally.:dohh:

BTW- Fertility friend hasn't automatically shown me as ovulating yet and hasn't set a coverline either.


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> I hope it is soon, Ready!
> 
> I have to tell you- this TTC month is really confusing me. Took my digital cbe opk and got a smiley Saturday afternoon. I had BD on Friday and again Sat. Also found out I had a sore throat with some gross stuff in the back of my throat for which I started taking antibiotics on Sunday. I had a very little raise in my temps Sunday. Very little ewcm the week before O ( which was CD13) and I mean possibly one day and not very stretchy on the Wednesday before O. Tue night I decided just for fun to take an Answer dip test stick and got a faint line- still neg by their count. Today I went to the bathroom and EWCM like crazy. No I wasn't...um...excited, so it wasn't that. I came home and took an opk and got an even fainter line ( still neg) - what do you think? O'd on CD 13 or still haven't O'd and it's day 17? My longest cycle in my life has been 28 days right after TR, 23 to 27 days normally.:dohh:
> 
> BTW- Fertility friend hasn't automatically shown me as ovulating yet and hasn't set a coverline either.

Can you upload the link to your chart and let us take a look?


----------



## spuggle

Cj i won't be much help to you on this one, i only used opk's and never checked for ewcm and only temp'd for 2 months as i found it so confusing, my opinion would be that you had your surge on cd13, maybe the other opk's are picking up LH as it is droppong and returning to normal levels ?? i have heard that if you are unwell this can delay things, i'm not sure if antibiotics can affect O but i suppose it could be possible. :shrug:

Hope things become less confusing soon.

Ready god luck with the clomid, it' sure to help you on your way to that bfp. x


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies :) Ready- I copied the link at the top to the page- is that how you do it?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> Thanks ladies :) Ready- I copied the link at the top to the page- is that how you do it?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

No go to the front page of your chart and click share my chart and it should give you a link to be copied.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I hope it is soon, Ready!
> 
> I have to tell you- this TTC month is really confusing me. Took my digital cbe opk and got a smiley Saturday afternoon. I had BD on Friday and again Sat. Also found out I had a sore throat with some gross stuff in the back of my throat for which I started taking antibiotics on Sunday. I had a very little raise in my temps Sunday. Very little ewcm the week before O ( which was CD13) and I mean possibly one day and not very stretchy on the Wednesday before O. Tue night I decided just for fun to take an Answer dip test stick and got a faint line- still neg by their count. Today I went to the bathroom and EWCM like crazy. No I wasn't...um...excited, so it wasn't that. I came home and took an opk and got an even fainter line ( still neg) - what do you think? O'd on CD 13 or still haven't O'd and it's day 17? My longest cycle in my life has been 28 days right after TR, 23 to 27 days normally.:dohh:
> 
> BTW- Fertility friend hasn't automatically shown me as ovulating yet and hasn't set a coverline either.

FF will put your lines in after 3 days of elevated temps. They don't have to jump drastically to count;) Personally, I think your CB smiley was accurate...did you do one on Friday, too? FF will probably put your lines in tomorrow. Good luck this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I start clomid on tomorrow. Yay, but I am bit nervous but I feel really good about it. I feel like my BFP is coming soon.

Ready, I pray the clomid brings a BFP this cycle:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Here's the chart, Ready ( I think) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35557c

I am wondering about the lines for this round, Faith. I am STILL getting EWCM. I didn't get a full nights sleep for a week or so at the beginning of my cycle, so who knows. 

Clomid for everyone!!! Yay!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Here's the chart, Ready ( I think) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35557c
> 
> I am wondering about the lines for this round, Faith. I am STILL getting EWCM. I didn't get a full nights sleep for a week or so at the beginning of my cycle, so who knows.
> 
> Clomid for everyone!!! Yay!!!

Better keep a'dancin' Cj:winkwink: hmmm, have you had your progesterone checked? I only ask this now, because I'm wondering if MY progesterone is low...my temps were quite low last month and I had EWCM several times after O day along with feeling really emotional and nausea (around 4-8dpo)...all of which can be attributed to hormonal imbalance.:shrug: I read that EWCM is due to estrogen. Wow! our bodies sure are confusing:dohh:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jasmine!! How are you feeling? Is this your BFP month?:hugs:

Af found me right on time:cry: so, my game plan for cycle #7 is .....:bodyb:softcups and progesterone cream AND topping off my Maca at 3000mg daily. So we'll see what happens:thumbup: O time should be interesting as we will be traveling and staying in a hotel room with our 2 teenage boys...softcups may come in really handy:winkwink:

We really need another BFP around here:kiss:


----------



## ready4onemore

cj72 said:


> Here's the chart, Ready ( I think) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35557c
> 
> I am wondering about the lines for this round, Faith. I am STILL getting EWCM. I didn't get a full nights sleep for a week or so at the beginning of my cycle, so who knows.
> 
> Clomid for everyone!!! Yay!!!

Cj, I honsetly don't know.:shrug: I would just keep dancing.


----------



## spuggle

cj72 said:


> Here's the chart, Ready ( I think) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35557c
> 
> I am wondering about the lines for this round, Faith. I am STILL getting EWCM. I didn't get a full nights sleep for a week or so at the beginning of my cycle, so who knows.
> 
> Clomid for everyone!!! Yay!!!

I have had a look at your chart and although i'm not great with them i think your smiley was pretty accurate, you get your surge 12-36 hours before you O so looking at how your temps had a rise on day 14 and 15 that would be about right after the + opk. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls! I have kept my OH pretty busy since I want to believe I "O"d in CD13, but can't tell for sure. My temp went up this morning too. Guess I'll find out if AF shows her face. The new doc took blood- will ask if he was checking out my progesterone. I know he was doing FSH and something else. Oh- and last night I had cramps on my right side SO bad that I woke up a few times over 2-3 hours. O pains? Implantation? Who knows? I BD'd last night too and used soft cups. Forgot the preseed, but had EWCM, so I should be covered. You're right- I never thought I'd know so much about my body. Will ask the doc about that progesterone and whatever the testes were for what the outcome was.:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Just got a call from the doc. My thyroid and FSH levels are great. I had hoped they'd checked progesterone, but guess I will be chekcing that in August when I have my annual dusting and cleaning :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Just got a call from the doc. My thyroid and FSH levels are great. I had hoped they'd checked progesterone, but guess I will be chekcing that in August when I have my annual dusting and cleaning :)

Cj! Great news! :happydance: mark that off the list:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Will you ladies take one more look at the chart? Not sure about O - I think was cd13 +opk , 5dpo had cramps on my right side. a little cramping yesterday and it's beedn on and off cramping today. My luteal phase was 9 dop until I started B6, which extended it to 15 days :) Any ideas on if that second rise in temp was implantation and implantation cramps or my O? Taking bets!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs:SPUGGLE... btw your hair is AWESOME.. I hope you are doing ok, my lovely!

Crystal how are you chick.. ?:hugs:

Hiya CJ.. Faith Ready.. and anyone else.. :hugs::hugs:

AFM... just had my 1st AF afer my m/c last month.. so I am good to go again!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs::hugs:SPUGGLE... btw your hair is AWESOME.. I hope you are doing ok, my lovely!
> 
> Crystal how are you chick.. ?:hugs:
> 
> Hiya CJ.. Faith Ready.. and anyone else.. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM... just had my 1st AF afer my m/c last month.. so I am good to go again!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

Angel, I hope you get another BFP straight away and this little one sticks for 9 months:hugs:


----------



## cj72

cj72 said:


> Will you ladies take one more look at the chart? Not sure about O - I think was cd13 +opk , 5dpo had cramps on my right side. a little cramping yesterday and it's beedn on and off cramping today. My luteal phase was 9 dop until I started B6, which extended it to 15 days :) Any ideas on if that second rise in temp was implantation and implantation cramps or my O? Taking bets!

Here's the link... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35557c

Angel- supposedly you're very fertile after a m/c. I'm sorry to hear it- I've been there. Lost my 1st child at 12 weeks 13 years ago and it still sucks. :hugs:

Faith- FF never drew any lines on my chart. I was sick this morning tho- nauseous from about 2 hours after breakfast til I finally threw up about 2 hours later. With my girls I didn't have morning sickness til about 6 weeks, so who knows. 

Hope you guys had a great weekend! I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!! :growlmad:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj: I assume you drew your own lines then. If you take your lines out, will it now draw them for you? Sheesh, I can't believe they wouldn't even give you dotted lines:shrug: tomorrow, after you enter your temp..take your lines out and see if it will put them in for you. Your temps are looking good btw:thumbup: not sure what to think about the nausea. Like you, it always kicked in for me at 6 weeks, too:nope: who knows:) Maybe as we get older our bodies react to the hcg differently:) I hope you get your BFP this cycle:happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Thanks ladies.. 

yes it does suck.. had an ectopic in 2010 as well.. 
so I am hoping it will be 3rd time lucky if I get another bfp!! xx


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj: I assume you drew your own lines then. If you take your lines out, will it now draw them for you? Sheesh, I can't believe they wouldn't even give you dotted lines:shrug: tomorrow, after you enter your temp..take your lines out and see if it will put them in for you. Your temps are looking good btw:thumbup: not sure what to think about the nausea. Like you, it always kicked in for me at 6 weeks, too:nope: who knows:) Maybe as we get older our bodies react to the hcg differently:) I hope you get your BFP this cycle:happydance:

If I hit remove (where I entered coverline and O day) it draws it's own lines if I keep it on advanced, but if I manually remove those numbers to let it draw it's own conclusions, nothing. :wacko:So guess we'll see how it goes. 9 DPO trying to hold out til next weekend before I POAS. 

Angel, sounds like you're due for a sticky bean :) :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

cj72 said:


> Thanks girls! I have kept my OH pretty busy since I want to believe I "O"d in CD13, but can't tell for sure. My temp went up this morning too. Guess I'll find out if AF shows her face. The new doc took blood- will ask if he was checking out my progesterone. I know he was doing FSH and something else. Oh- and last night I had cramps on my right side SO bad that I woke up a few times over 2-3 hours. O pains? Implantation? Who knows? I BD'd last night too and used soft cups. Forgot the preseed, but had EWCM, so I should be covered. You're right- I never thought I'd know so much about my body. Will ask the doc about that progesterone and whatever the testes were for what the outcome was.:happydance:

Hi Cj, if your temp spiked and you had pains i hope it's implantation happening. FX for you. :thumbup: Glad your tests came back good as well. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs::hugs:SPUGGLE... btw your hair is AWESOME.. I hope you are doing ok, my lovely!
> 
> Crystal how are you chick.. ?:hugs:
> 
> Hiya CJ.. Faith Ready.. and anyone else.. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM... just had my 1st AF afer my m/c last month.. so I am good to go again!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx

Angel nice to hear from you, so sorry about your loss hun, FX you get a sticky one really soon. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, it's great to see your temps, climbing and climbing:happydance: can't wait for test day. Great job for holding out on testing:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Is anyone beside Ready and me going on clomid?


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome back Angel, nice to hear from you again, I am glad you feel better and I am so sorry about your loss, I really hope you get your sticky BFP soon xxx

Hope you are keeping your spirits high Faith, you are due your BFP too soon xxx

CJ - I am on a break from Clomid as I have had 2 rounds each of 3 cycles which is 6 months in total, 50mg and also 100mg. I wasnt monitored via ultra sound for mature follicles but always has my progesterone checked on day 21 of my cycle or 7 days after Ovulation which ever was correct...my progesterone levels went from 29 - 96 so I know it worked well maturing my eggs so I really hope it works for you and Ready. I will look forward in reading your progress ladies.xxxx I wish you all the best...

Spuggle - How are you doing? Have you had any more tattoo's done? I am very tempted at the moment to get another :wacko:, hope you are enjoying the UK weather at the moment its kinda hot!..lol

Jo Jo, I know you pop in now and again to check on us, let us know how you are getting on with bubs.....I bet you are glowing with excitement..I miss you around here xxx:happydance:

Jasmine, where are you girl?...Missin you too, I hope you are keeping well hunny xxxx

Superstoked, I really hope you are keeping well too hunny we havent heard from you for a while? pop in soon xxx

Momma, hows your bump doing?.....Please give us an update on your pregnancy, it will be nice to hear from you again soon..xxxxx

To anyone else I have missed I really hope your TTC journey is a short one and please dont forget to update us with your progress.xxxx

Love and hugs to everyone...:hugs:


----------



## Grumblebea

Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## ready4onemore

Grumblebea said:


> Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.

First let me say welcome and I am sorry for your lost.

I have a friend who conceived with one tube. Her other tube was taken out doing her first pregnancy because of damage. So it is possible. Just keep the faith and believe. I would also get a 2nd opinion as well. Sometimes after a HSG it clears the blocked tube as well. 

:dust: to you.


----------



## Grumblebea

ready4onemore said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.
> 
> First let me say welcome and I am sorry for your lost.
> 
> I have a friend who conceived with one tube. Her other tube was taken out doing her first pregnancy because of damage. So it is possible. Just keep the faith and believe. I would also get a 2nd opinion as well. Sometimes after a HSG it clears the blocked tube as well.
> 
> :dust: to you.Click to expand...

Thanks but thats how it was discovered (during hsg just not disclosed to me at the time). I have been told by others that you can O monthly with one tube just not sure I will O out of right only when I still have a left. Thanks for the welcome:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Grumblebea said:


> Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.

Welcome Grumblebea!! Send your scans from the HSG to Dr Berger at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center and he can tell you if they are open or closed. That place is a godsend. A lot of times they aren't really closed.


----------



## cj72

10 DPO and I am fighting the POAS addiction. I DO have the 10 hsg? tests that are cheapie internet tests, so I guess it wouldn't hurt to use them, but I'm so trying to hold out!!! It's been so hot here lately that I don't even want to go out of the house! Hope it's better for all of you girls!

Good luck to everyone getting ready to test! I'm hoping for a lor of BFP's this summer!


----------



## Grumblebea

cj72 said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.
> 
> Welcome Grumblebea!! Send your scans from the HSG to Dr Berger at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center and he can tell you if they are open or closed. That place is a godsend. A lot of times they aren't really closed.Click to expand...

I am going back to my dr who did the surgery on the other side of the state this Tuesday. Going to speak with him about plan B. Guess I am going to play the hurry up and wait game for a bit. Thank you


----------



## cj72

Grumblebea said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies Mind if I join you? I'm 39 and had my tubes tied in May of 09 with the birth (c-section) of my 3rd child. regretted it almost immediately. I had my reversal in Feb 2010 but didn't ttc until Aug 2010. Had hsg done in Sept 2010 and was told by regular ob/gyn all was clear. So in March of this year my reg ob/gyn wanted to check my progesterone (I did it at 6dpo because I couldn't get there at 70 and she just did a beta too which came back + but sadly af showed on time. Then in April she put me on Clomid (2 large follies on right), no cm so bfn . Last cycle (May) I got a BFP on frer, cb digi and beta. Went back 2 days later and beta was a 5and next day af got me. So yesterday I went to FS and he looked at film from HSG and said left tube is blocked. I'm confused. If I had 2 bfp's in last 3 cycles and middle cycle I was Oing on right (saw on scan), how is this possible with left tube blocked???? Do you think I am Oing on right only? FS says I only have a 7-9% chance due to blockage and age. I feel so deflated. Thinking of IUI or maybe IVF($$$). I just don't know what to think/do. Thanks for letting me vent and any advise would be much appreciated.
> 
> Welcome Grumblebea!! Send your scans from the HSG to Dr Berger at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center and he can tell you if they are open or closed. That place is a godsend. A lot of times they aren't really closed.Click to expand...
> 
> I am going back to my dr who did the surgery on the other side of the state this Tuesday. Going to speak with him about plan B. Guess I am going to play the hurry up and wait game for a bit. Thank youClick to expand...

Oh- and forgot to tell you. My sister lost a tube when she had an ectopic that burst. She got pregnant a few months later with her remaining tube and she has PCOS- so it's harder for them to get pregnant. You have a great chance!!! :)

I don't think reg OBGYNs can really read an HSG. I'd always defer to the guy who did your surgery. I doubt the small percentage he gave you is right.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Sorry ladies I have been on the missing list, I am working 2 jobs and my time is limited and by the time evening roles around I am pooped! lol

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.

We need a bfp reallll soon :)

AFM, roughly 4-5 dpo not much going on, I have not even felt O pain like I have in the past this cycle? Maybe I have been too busy to focus on it lol. Usually sore bb's now and not. Maybe I did not ovulate? If I am not preggers this cycle I will be making a visit to my doctor. She did say if I was not preggers by june then to come see her so...

I miss you all and hugs to you all :) :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I was just getting ready for bed and passed by a mirror. Holy blue veins!!! All over my chest, up my neck, on my hips and down my legs! WTH! I've had a few on my chest the past 2 cycles since TR, but this is crazy! Have any of you had this after TR? I did POAS this am, and BFN at 11 DPO. Ladies?


----------



## jojo1972

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Super xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck Super for this month..Glad u are keeping real busy...it does take your mind off things...Thanks for popping in again xxx

Hi Jo glad to see you are still checking in on us..xx miss you too!:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm hoping that you both get your BFP's this month Crystal, realaxing over it all maybe all you needed xxxx Are you still taking the maca Crystal? xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks Jo, No I havent taken anything at all this cycle, just au natural, needed to give my body a break from all the chemicals for a change...I have actually Ovulated 2 days earlier this month due to no Clomid etc so I am happy enough.....Hope Bubs is still kicking out strong xxxx Not long now until you go on mat leave...Yey..you will have a lovely break from work and enjoy the rest of your journey with your family before the big day....big hugs xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

I really hope its good news this month hunny, and no not long til maternity leave. I get 9 months off paid so I'm taking the full lot lol. I also have holidays tto take so I could be finishing in July and have a bit more time on here as I've been snowed under at work recently. We are also being interviewed by social service at the moment for carers to DH niece and nephew so fingers crossed we get them. It would be lovely to have a house full of kids again.

If I remember rightly? You mainly fell pregnant Crystal when not on the clomid so FX it happens again this month and this one is your sticky forever baby xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, glad you are all well.

Jojo it will be nice for you to start mat leave early, you will have your hands full soon if you become carers to your neice and nephew, and with little one arriving in the near future phew i'm tired just thinking about it lol. :hugs:

Crystal FX for you sweetie, it would be lovely for you to get good news this month. xx

Cj hope you get a bfp really soon.

Faith hope you are well. :hugs:

Super, working 2 jobs, wow you must be shattered, hope you get bfp this month.

Anyone i have missed you are in my thoughts and my fingers are crossed for all of you tr girls. xx


----------



## jojo1972

How are you spuggle and how is the piercing going? xxxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

hey ladies! sorry i have been MIA, but haven't been feeling so hot the last week. I have come off some meds that are making me feel pretty bad. They don't tell yu these things when they put you on them. :hugs: Trying to sit and watch Wimbeldon and relax a bit. Hope everyone is well and either happily BDing to catch that egg or testing for their BFP (oh and I can't forget the few ladies who are waiting for their little miracles to come). :flower:

Love you all and talk again soon. :hugs:

(oh and AF actually came 2 days early this time, which is probably a blessing the way I feel. This month may be counted out too if I can't even muster the energy to clean my house then Bdin may be out of the question, unless I can get the hubby to do all the work. :winkwink:)

A little special extra baby dust and prayers to my friend from the very beginning of my TR journey......Good Luck Crystal!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> hey ladies! sorry i have been MIA, but haven't been feeling so hot the last week. I have come off some meds that are making me feel pretty bad. They don't tell yu these things when they put you on them. :hugs: Trying to sit and watch Wimbeldon and relax a bit. Hope everyone is well and either happily BDing to catch that egg or testing for their BFP (oh and I can't forget the few ladies who are waiting for their little miracles to come). :flower:
> 
> Love you all and talk again soon. :hugs:
> 
> (oh and AF actually came 2 days early this time, which is probably a blessing the way I feel. This month may be counted out too if I can't even muster the energy to clean my house then Bdin may be out of the question, unless I can get the hubby to do all the work. :winkwink:)
> 
> A little special extra baby dust and prayers to my friend from the very beginning of my TR journey......Good Luck Crystal!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Jas, so glad you checked in with us:hugs: I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well:nope: take the time you need to get rested up:thumbup: If you're not feeling up to bd'ing...you could always *help* dh fill a soft cup and put that in:shrug: I KNOW, not very romantic, but depends on how you feel about missing a month of trying...just a thought:winkwink:

Are you still doing Maca? I'm doing 3000mg this cycle (dh is taking 2000mg)and so far, we feel great! This will be my first full cycle taking this. I hope it helps:)


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> hey ladies! sorry i have been MIA, but haven't been feeling so hot the last week. I have come off some meds that are making me feel pretty bad. They don't tell yu these things when they put you on them. :hugs: Trying to sit and watch Wimbeldon and relax a bit. Hope everyone is well and either happily BDing to catch that egg or testing for their BFP (oh and I can't forget the few ladies who are waiting for their little miracles to come). :flower:
> 
> Love you all and talk again soon. :hugs:
> 
> (oh and AF actually came 2 days early this time, which is probably a blessing the way I feel. This month may be counted out too if I can't even muster the energy to clean my house then Bdin may be out of the question, unless I can get the hubby to do all the work. :winkwink:)
> 
> A little special extra baby dust and prayers to my friend from the very beginning of my TR journey......Good Luck Crystal!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

 
Aww thank you so much Jasmine you are so kind babes..I am just plodding on and having a carefree attitude...I am blessed with what I already have therefore anything else is a bonus...I aint gonna continue stressing over when I should be getting hubby into the bedroom because the OPK's are telling me too!...you are always in my thoughts too hunny, and I really hope you start to feel better soon and I know what you mean about the energy thing!...I feel like I am ready to retire and collect my pension :haha: ...As for the housework....the house will still be there when your not so housework can wait.......I have started putting some upbeat music on when I am cleaning for a little motivation. Zumba is working a treat too, I seem to have more energy now I am exercising more....strange... Take care Jasmine things will be improving soon I am so sure of it...Big Hugs..xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck with the Macca Faith, for you and your hubby, as long as you feel great taking it....it will be doing wonders for your energy and morale.....I really hope you get your BFP soon xxxx

I feel it in my heart we are due some BFP news on here....I can feel it in my bones....so come on girls we CAN and WILL be successful at the TTC mission!!!:happydance:Just go with the flow ladies....we will be blessed soon I am sure...xxx take care for now xxx


----------



## cj72

Hey girls :) Hope you are having a great day! I've been having very small cramps- my be the witch on her way...I figure I'll know by July 4th. I'm in a great mood, which doesn't happen when she's near - so maybe she's a few days off. 

wow- 9 months of mat leave!!! I fight for 12 weeks!!! Good luck to you sweetie! Enjoy your little gift from God!!!!

Good luck to all of you trying for that BFP- I feel July may be our month!


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> How are you spuggle and how is the piercing going? xxxxx

Hi Jojo, 2 weeks now until i start my course, i'm so excited to have this opportunity. Can't wait to start working, i need to get out of these 4 walls lol. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> How are you spuggle and how is the piercing going? xxxxx
> 
> Hi Jojo, 2 weeks now until i start my course, i'm so excited to have this opportunity. Can't wait to start working, i need to get out of these 4 walls lol. xxClick to expand...

 
I really hope the next weeks fly then Spuggle and I bet you will be buzzing to get started with your course........I am sure you will fly through it all with flying colours!:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Faith- What exactly does Macca help with? I got a BFN this am at 14 dpo so I figure:witch is on her way. Time to think about the next cycle- Clomid starts CD3-7. I might hold off cause the OH is not gonna be in the same state as me POSSIBLY when I "O". It all depends on when AF actually shows. Don't want to waste it. I keep questioning my "o" day was. CD13 which makes me 14 dpo or what I have as 5dpo when I had cramps but no pos opk...then I still have 6 days til AF. I do BBT but my neighbor likes to start his car next to my window at 3:30am every day so return 30 minutes later so I'm not sure how accurate my temping is. 

Just a little something to make you smile- Remember how when the kids were little and they started saying grown up sayings that make you laugh out loud? My younger one was playing on webkinz the other night and I asked her how her summer was going so far- She just kept concentrating on the game and said " Just living the dream, Mommy. Living the dream". That kid tickles me every time she opens her mouth!:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Faith- What exactly does Macca help with? I got a BFN this am at 14 dpo so I figure:witch is on her way. Time to think about the next cycle- Clomid starts CD3-7. I might hold off cause the OH is not gonna be in the same state as me POSSIBLY when I "O". It all depends on when AF actually shows. Don't want to waste it. I keep questioning my "o" day was. CD13 which makes me 14 dpo or what I have as 5dpo when I had cramps but no pos opk...then I still have 6 days til AF. I do BBT but my neighbor likes to start his car next to my window at 3:30am every day so return 30 minutes later so I'm not sure how accurate my temping is.
> 
> Just a little something to make you smile- Remember how when the kids were little and they started saying grown up sayings that make you laugh out loud? My younger one was playing on webkinz the other night and I asked her how her summer was going so far- She just kept concentrating on the game and said " Just living the dream, Mommy. Living the dream". That kid tickles me every time she opens her mouth!:winkwink:

Cj: I hope you're just *off* on O date and you still get your BFP this cycle:winkwink: HOWEVER, here is a link that describes what Maca is all about: https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca
After reading it, you can type in google, TTc with Maca...or something similar. Lots of good info:) This will be my first FULL cycle taking it. I'm currently doing 3000mg, which I believe is the upper level of recommended dosage...(I may do more research on that..) I haven't noticed any side-effects although some people have had insomnia issues when taking too late in the evening. I just divided my dosage between breakfast & lunch. Also, I take the gelatinized capsules rather than straight powder. Lastly, I have read too, that taking ORGANIC is better in terms of growing conditions. Anyway, one more thing to add to the TTC Cocktail:winkwink:

As far as taking with clomid...I'm not sure, but certainly google it! I'm sure you'll get answers:)

:dust:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Happy Canada Day weekend!!

6-7 dpo I think? lol Having some steady cramps for the past few days :( Not a lot going on in the symptom section lol 6 days until testing if af does not get me first :).

I hope you all are having a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Good Morning/afternoon/or evening ladies, wherever you are in the world, hope you are all well, i have my fingers crossed for some bfp news this month, where is everyone in their cycles ??? xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm still lurking on here too waiting for some good news to jump on xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ladies! I had a post I thought I posted, but I guess it got lost in space. I hope everyone is well. I am having a whacked out cycle as I O'd on CD 9. I guess it may be the medicine, but who knows. :shrug:

Faith- Hope the macca does the trick this time. :flower:

Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

lol @ Jasmine....You did post something as I read it and responded??...Not sure where it has gone then babes.....

Aww glad you are still popping in Jo...nice to see you still care about us and I like it when you pop in it shows us TR girls that miracles DO happen.xxx

Spuggle....I am 8DPO today and on the final countdown...:shrug:..Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

crystal69uk said:


> lol @ Jasmine....You did post something as I read it and responded??...Not sure where it has gone then babes.....
> 
> Aww glad you are still popping in Jo...nice to see you still care about us and I like it when you pop in it shows us TR girls that miracles DO happen.xxx
> 
> Spuggle....I am 8DPO today and on the final countdown...:shrug:..Good luck everyone xxx

Must be lost in cyberspace, eh? :dohh: I saw your chart and wow, what a temp spike.....looking good! :hugs:

Well I managed to get some Bdin in on the right days so....here's hoping. I need one of us to have some success here soon. Be it me or my friends here. I'll say a little prayer for us all.....again. I know it's in His time and will, but sometimes it gets a little frustrating. Especially after you have had a M/C cause you know you can conceive, but its all chance as to when this, when that. Most of you know how I'm feeling since most of us have had one or M/Cs since our TR. Maybe I need to pray harder? :shrug: I love you ladies, and would probably go wacko if not for you all to talk to. The DH gets tired of hearing all about the TTC stuff and every O day he says, well, that's it we conceived that time. He doesn't understand how much of a slim chance there really is every month. On a funny note though, every time I say CM he gets this yucky look on his face so I have had to resort to calling it cervical "fluid". Something about the mucous factor weirds him out. I'm like....you've seen me give birth twice and the word cervical mucous freaks you out? :haha: It's quite funny. Well, I've wrote a book now and so I will check back later, my friends. You are all in my thoughts and prayers everyday! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, thanks for caring for us here:hugs: I'm cd 15...waiting for a + opk..should be any day now:thumbup: I'm having lots of ewcm so I know the moment is coming:)

Crystal, I hope and pray this is your month:hugs: You deserve it:happydance:

Jasmine, glad you got some bd'ing in:) Funny anout your dh, as mine says the very same thing. I'm always reminding him that the conception window is really small and EVERYTHING has to aline just right:haha: It is an ABSOLUTE miracle that ANYONE gets preggers:flower:

Cj; I meant to comment on your sweet little girls comments about "livin' the dream":rofl: Oh to be young and carefree:)


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> lol @ Jasmine....You did post something as I read it and responded??...Not sure where it has gone then babes.....
> 
> Aww glad you are still popping in Jo...nice to see you still care about us and I like it when you pop in it shows us TR girls that miracles DO happen.xxx
> 
> Spuggle....I am 8DPO today and on the final countdown...:shrug:..Good luck everyone xxx
> 
> Must be lost in cyberspace, eh? :dohh: I saw your chart and wow, what a temp spike.....looking good! :hugs:
> 
> Well I managed to get some Bdin in on the right days so....here's hoping. I need one of us to have some success here soon. Be it me or my friends here. I'll say a little prayer for us all.....again. I know it's in His time and will, but sometimes it gets a little frustrating. Especially after you have had a M/C cause you know you can conceive, but its all chance as to when this, when that. Most of you know how I'm feeling since most of us have had one or M/Cs since our TR. Maybe I need to pray harder? :shrug: I love you ladies, and would probably go wacko if not for you all to talk to. The DH gets tired of hearing all about the TTC stuff and every O day he says, well, that's it we conceived that time. He doesn't understand how much of a slim chance there really is every month. On a funny note though, every time I say CM he gets this yucky look on his face so I have had to resort to calling it cervical "fluid". Something about the mucous factor weirds him out. I'm like....you've seen me give birth twice and the word cervical mucous freaks you out? :haha: It's quite funny. Well, I've wrote a book now and so I will check back later, my friends. You are all in my thoughts and prayers everyday! :hugs:Click to expand...

LMAO Jasmine, re: CM, my DH was exactly the same when I told him about the EWCM and I explained it with the words egg white cervical mucus, he is like...........hmmmm ok then and we have to have sex now cos you have stuff coming out of you which stretches and resembles eggs!!!! LOL..:haha: Now I dont even mention what my CM is like or talk about the details anymore, I think I did totally take all of the intimacy out of our babydancing, however we are trying to get our spark back and going with the flow is working for us at the moment....xxx I really hope you have caught Jasmine, I also ovulated earlier than usual so I know O can catch you off guard sometimes.......Best of luck babes, I will be praying for you as always xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Spuggle, thanks for caring for us here:hugs: I'm cd 15...waiting for a + opk..should be any day now:thumbup: I'm having lots of ewcm so I know the moment is coming:)
> 
> Crystal, I hope and pray this is your month:hugs: You deserve it:happydance:
> 
> Jasmine, glad you got some bd'ing in:) Funny anout your dh, as mine says the very same thing. I'm always reminding him that the conception window is really small and EVERYTHING has to aline just right:haha: It is an ABSOLUTE miracle that ANYONE gets preggers:flower:
> 
> Cj; I meant to comment on your sweet little girls comments about "livin' the dream":rofl: Oh to be young and carefree:)

 
Good luck catching your egg Faith!!! best CM at the moment for you to get busy, go for it girl....enjoy xxx Best wishes xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

crystal69uk said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> lol @ Jasmine....You did post something as I read it and responded??...Not sure where it has gone then babes.....
> 
> Aww glad you are still popping in Jo...nice to see you still care about us and I like it when you pop in it shows us TR girls that miracles DO happen.xxx
> 
> Spuggle....I am 8DPO today and on the final countdown...:shrug:..Good luck everyone xxx
> 
> Must be lost in cyberspace, eh? :dohh: I saw your chart and wow, what a temp spike.....looking good! :hugs:
> 
> Well I managed to get some Bdin in on the right days so....here's hoping. I need one of us to have some success here soon. Be it me or my friends here. I'll say a little prayer for us all.....again. I know it's in His time and will, but sometimes it gets a little frustrating. Especially after you have had a M/C cause you know you can conceive, but its all chance as to when this, when that. Most of you know how I'm feeling since most of us have had one or M/Cs since our TR. Maybe I need to pray harder? :shrug: I love you ladies, and would probably go wacko if not for you all to talk to. The DH gets tired of hearing all about the TTC stuff and every O day he says, well, that's it we conceived that time. He doesn't understand how much of a slim chance there really is every month. On a funny note though, every time I say CM he gets this yucky look on his face so I have had to resort to calling it cervical "fluid". Something about the mucous factor weirds him out. I'm like....you've seen me give birth twice and the word cervical mucous freaks you out? :haha: It's quite funny. Well, I've wrote a book now and so I will check back later, my friends. You are all in my thoughts and prayers everyday! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO Jasmine, re: CM, my DH was exactly the same when I told him about the EWCM and I explained it with the words egg white cervical mucus, he is like...........hmmmm ok then and we have to have sex now cos you have stuff coming out of you which stretches and resembles eggs!!!! LOL..:haha: Now I dont even mention what my CM is like or talk about the details anymore, I think I did totally take all of the intimacy out of our babydancing, however we are trying to get our spark back and going with the flow is working for us at the moment....xxx I really hope you have caught Jasmine, I also ovulated earlier than usual so I know O can catch you off guard sometimes.......Best of luck babes, I will be praying for you as always xxxClick to expand...

It's funny though, my DH always gets the urge to DTD when I am Oing. The rest of the time we'll go(well, sometimes more than 4 or 5 days). It's like he can sense I'm in my fertile time. He'a a man so I'm sure he doesn't count days like us women do to know when we're Oing. I think its natural instinct or hormones...? something.....Do any of your hubbys do this?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jas, my hubby is usually ALWAYS in the mood:haha: , however, *I* can usually take it or leave it EXCEPT around O time when the hormones are peaking:winkwink: and I'm all for it. Like the rest of you...I kinda pick and choose which TTC info to share with dh:winkwink: I'm soooooooo glad to have all of you to talk with. Otherwise, I'd be talking to myself ALOT:haha: 

:kiss:


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:


> Jas, my hubby is usually ALWAYS in the mood:haha: , however, *I* can usually take it or leave it EXCEPT around O time when the hormones are peaking:winkwink: and I'm all for it. Like the rest of you...I kinda pick and choose which TTC info to share with dh:winkwink: I'm soooooooo glad to have all of you to talk with. Otherwise, I'd be talking to myself ALOT:haha:
> 
> :kiss:

exactly....:winkwink: we all can relate.


----------



## cj72

Hi girls :) I just worked 2 double shifts 2 days in a row and I am bone tired! Whew!:sleep: On my feet for the last 2 days 16 hours each is killer! 

I'm on CD2- AF showed late in the day yesterday, so yesterday was CD1, right? No spotting just not there at dinner and an hour later, bam! Just want to get it right for the clomid. Do you think it would cause any issues if I take it starting CD4 because of when in the day it showed? I'm supposed to be taking it CD3-7. It might push my "o" a day later and maybe it'd make it wait til the OH and I are in the same state:thumbup: 

Faith and you other ladies getting ready to "O" - and Crystal and you TWWers I'm thinking of you and wishing all sorts of good luck to come your way! :happydance:


----------



## spuggle

Good luck everyone.

Jasmine lol at the cervical fluid !! although maybe sometimes us women go on a bit about all the technical stuff but i'm pretty sure the men don't give a hoot about that, they just want to get down to it ha ha.

Faith get bd'ing girl, hope you catch that sticky bean this month.

Crystal i know where you are coming from about the intimacy, i goes straight out the window sometimes whilst ttc, glad you getting it back now though.

I don't seem to get in the mood as much now we are not ttc, not sure if it's because i got so sick of doing it all the time for the sake of it hoping it would get me pregnant or whether it's me rebelling against sex for some strange reason lol, it's not that we don't do it, it's just alternate nights now generally, sorry for TMI :blush:

Today i have alot on my mind, tomorrow will be better, today is 1 year since my trs, so feeling a little deflated, but i expected to so i will be fine, only 6 days until my piercing course, very, very excited about that. xx

Hi to all you other tr girls that i have missed. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Spuggle- what are you getting pierced?


----------



## spuggle

Cj i'm doing a piercing course so i can pierce people, when i have qualified i'm going to work in my friends tattoo studio, it's my new goal since our ttc journey ended, i thought doing something i really wanted to would be a good distraction and get me back into work. xx


----------



## mommax3

Spuggle I think you are an amazing strong woman and I really think that a woman like you so positve and level headed will have great experinces in life :) Enjoy your piercing course and I hope you make lots of money!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Hi everyone I havent really been posting much but I do pop in and check in on everyone, im waiting to see who gets the next bfp!!!!!!


----------



## cj72

ooh- cool job Spuggle! I have one tattoo on my lower back that my OH LOVES. I'm probably the only one who just wanted 1!!


----------



## spuggle

Cj, I have soooo many tattoos it's unreal lol, i'm a total ink addict. :haha: I like my piercings too but i only have a few, i will prob get a few more though once i'm qualified. :thumbup:

Momma thanks, i'm not as strong as i seem but my attitude is to have the strength to change the things you can change and have the courage to accept the things you can't, it works quite well really, no point getting into a tizz about things, make the most of what you have. :winkwink:
Your bump is coming on nicely now btw. xx

Yesterday i got af, only 20 days since the last one :dohh: on the 1 year anniversary of my trs :growlmad: think someone is just trying to remind me how infertile i am lol, ah well i will take what they throw at me !!!! :coffee:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would share the news I have my BFP at last!! :cry:After about 7 HPT's yesterday and today I finally believe them.....:happydance: I am so happy, I really pray this is my sticky forever beanie....xxxx I am so thrilled to be sharing this with you all....xxx

Spuggle, I feel for you babes I really do, I am really sorry for your sadness, life is so cruel sometimes xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share the news I have my BFP at last!! :cry:After about 7 HPT's yesterday and today I finally believe them.....:happydance: I am so happy, I really pray this is my sticky forever beanie....xxxx I am so thrilled to be sharing this with you all....xxx
> 
> Spuggle, I feel for you babes I really do, I am really sorry for your sadness, life is so cruel sometimes xxx

OMG!! I looked at your chart before I ready your post. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Praise GOD!!!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## crystal69uk

You are too kind Karen, thanks babes xxxx I hope you are following in my footsteps soon xxx Praying for you with all my heart xxx


----------



## Superstoked

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share the news I have my BFP at last!! :cry:After about 7 HPT's yesterday and today I finally believe them.....:happydance: I am so happy, I really pray this is my sticky forever beanie....xxxx I am so thrilled to be sharing this with you all....xxx
> 
> Spuggle, I feel for you babes I really do, I am really sorry for your sadness, life is so cruel sometimes xxx

YAY!!:happydance: I am super duper happy for you!! My heart is racing :) Congrats darling! YAY!!


----------



## cj72

Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Crystal!!! I know you guys are completely excited! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9!!! 

Started the clomid today. Don't know whether I already had the headache from hell or if it's a side affect, but I alternated tylenol & advil until it was gone about 10am. Gotta say, the Oh is completely loving the fact that clomid could *possibly* cause twins and tonight he would NOT let me eat my dinner! lol!!! Ready-how's it coming with yours?

Crossing my fingers for you Faith :)

Spuggle- what's your idea on touching up tats? Mine has red and black and they are fading after 9 years...


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share the news I have my BFP at last!! :cry:After about 7 HPT's yesterday and today I finally believe them.....:happydance: I am so happy, I really pray this is my sticky forever beanie....xxxx I am so thrilled to be sharing this with you all....xxx
> 
> Spuggle, I feel for you babes I really do, I am really sorry for your sadness, life is so cruel sometimes xxx

:happydance: yay im soooooo excited for you :hugs: I will pray your lo is in the right spot and is super super sticky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Crystal!!! I'm sooo happy for you:hugs: I'm praying this little one stays for 9 months:kiss: HUGE congrats:)


----------



## spuggle

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Crystal, i am sooooo sooooo happy for you and so excited !!!!!! i thought you're chart looked good.

Have you put pics of your tests on ??? xxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

cj72 said:


> Woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Crystal!!! I know you guys are completely excited! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9!!!
> 
> Started the clomid today. Don't know whether I already had the headache from hell or if it's a side affect, but I alternated tylenol & advil until it was gone about 10am. Gotta say, the Oh is completely loving the fact that clomid could *possibly* cause twins and tonight he would NOT let me eat my dinner! lol!!! Ready-how's it coming with yours?
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you Faith :)
> 
> Spuggle- what's your idea on touching up tats? Mine has red and black and they are fading after 9 years...

Cj it's easy to bring a tattoo back to life when it has faded over time, find a good tattooist who you trust and go for it, it can make a big difference. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share the news I have my BFP at last!! :cry:After about 7 HPT's yesterday and today I finally believe them.....:happydance: I am so happy, I really pray this is my sticky forever beanie....xxxx I am so thrilled to be sharing this with you all....xxx
> 
> Spuggle, I feel for you babes I really do, I am really sorry for your sadness, life is so cruel sometimes xxx

Crystal it's cool, i don't feel bitter when ppl get their bfp hun, it's just the way it is for me and i have accepted it. xx


----------



## jojo1972

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Crystal I'm sooooooooooooooo happy for you both :happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have updated my journal to let everyone know that I am.....................PREGNANT!!!

I have given the good and not so good news.


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thanks ladies....xxxxx My hormones are kicking my butt at the moment!!! lol..


READY - WOW I just knew it!!!!! xxx CONGRATS xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready! Wonderful, wonderful:hugs: I'm praying that everything will work out this time around for you:hugs: 

Ladies, there is hope, isn't there:) 2 BFPs in 2 days...a miracle is what we could call that:thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

OMG what wonderful news for you both, we are having babies :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't wait to see all the scan piccies, congrats to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies. I am very excited and trying not to think about what the mean doc said but I can't help it. :wacko: But for some reason I do feel good about this pregnancy.


----------



## jojo1972

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks ladies. I am very excited and trying not to think about what the mean doc said but I can't help it. :wacko: But for some reason I do feel good about this pregnancy.

Did you say before that you had a tilted womb? xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

YAY!!! we are on a rolllllllll! I tested today and I thought I seen the faintest of faintest lines but hubby says nada, so will test again sunday or monday af would be due sunday.

I am soooo happy for you ladies!! You have made my day! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> YAY!!! we are on a rolllllllll! I tested today and I thought I seen the faintest of faintest lines but hubby says nada, so will test again sunday or monday af would be due sunday.
> 
> I am soooo happy for you ladies!! You have made my day! :hugs:

Eeeeeek!:happydance: Super, another BFP'er?! Oh, I hope so:hugs: What a fab month so far:thumbup::dance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Wow we are on a roll on this thread....bring it on Superstoked I really hope this is it for you, everything comes in 3's I believe...:happydance:

Ready sit tight girl, go with the flow and trust how you feel.....I feel so positive this time around too, however I havent had my HCG test yet, scheduled for Monday @ 14 DPO so I hope my Dr is a little more positive than yours hunny....Fingers crossed for all of us xxxx

Spuggle I am sending you the biggest hug ever, you are sooooo supportive, I think you are great xxxx :hugs:

BFP news will fly in now, all TTC ladies!!! you will be following us soon with your very own BFP I am sure xxxxxxx Have a great weekend xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Even more good news. Good luck with your next test xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Ready congrats !!!!! July is a good month on here, i'm so pleased for both you and Crystal.

Dale i hope that you get your bfp when you next test.

Fab news. :yipee:


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I am very excited and trying not to think about what the mean doc said but I can't help it. :wacko: But for some reason I do feel good about this pregnancy.
> 
> Did you say before that you had a tilted womb? xxxxClick to expand...

I didn't before but when I had my last pap she said it seemed tilted.:shrug:



Superstoked said:


> YAY!!! we are on a rolllllllll! I tested today and I thought I seen the faintest of faintest lines but hubby says nada, so will test again sunday or monday af would be due sunday.
> 
> I am soooo happy for you ladies!! You have made my day! :hugs:

Praying for you Super that you will join Crystal and me.



crystal69uk said:


> Wow we are on a roll on this thread....bring it on Superstoked I really hope this is it for you, everything comes in 3's I believe...:happydance:
> 
> Ready sit tight girl, go with the flow and trust how you feel.....I feel so positive this time around too, however I havent had my HCG test yet, scheduled for Monday @ 14 DPO so I hope my Dr is a little more positive than yours hunny....Fingers crossed for all of us xxxx
> 
> Spuggle I am sending you the biggest hug ever, you are sooooo supportive, I think you are great xxxx :hugs:
> 
> BFP news will fly in now, all TTC ladies!!! you will be following us soon with your very own BFP I am sure xxxxxxx Have a great weekend xxxxx:hugs:

Crystal, I thought about the dream you had and I smiled to myself.:thumbup:


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow, have I missed a lot or what? Congrats ladies and I hope and pray for all to have uneventful PGs this time. Maybe all good things come in threes? :hugs:

AFM- Not sure where I am in this cycle but not expecting much. Am very ok with this though. Not so much excitement about TTC this month. I did a couple OPKs but that was it. Anyways I am so happy for all three of you! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs::hugs:(one for each of you) :flower:


----------



## cj72

Woohoo!!! What a great month!!! I'm so excited for you girls! Faith is right- Miracle month!!! :thumbup: AFM getting ready to spend a relaxing week at the beach and not think about work. Hoping my O will wait til I can be with the OH but if not, I'll have my toes in the water, ... in the sand :dance:I might even sneak a glass of wine in! 

The clomid claws came out today in a big way. I was such a meanie that I scared myself! How long does it take to go away after the last pill? I have 2 more to go...:devil:


----------



## jojo1972

Its harder to see anything on scan Ready if you have a tilted womb. If you google it you will find so many women that have had scares cause they couldn't really see anything on early scans and then at 7-8 weeks hey presto there was baby healthy and happy xxx


----------



## tryingfor4

hi ladies,
I have been stalking this thread for a few weeks and just wanted to wish everyone of you well on your journey!
I had my tubes clipped in 2008, already mom to 3 great kids, 18,15 and 13, from a previous relationship. Now me and dh really want to add to our family. i am 38 and dh 39.
I went to see docs about a reversal two weeks ago, got an appointment with consultant last week who did an AMH test (which came back at 32.2!) now got app for reversal on 15th aug!! cant believe it is happening so quickly.
It would be great to be able to chat on here with ladies that have already been through the op(slightly nervous) and to have someone other than dh to share all the ups and downs that will happen along the way!


----------



## spuggle

Hi tryingfor4, welcome to the thread, all the girls on here are great, they will support you through ups and downs and just general day to day stuff too.

So you have your surgery next month !! it is quite a big op and does take a couple of weeks to feel your normal self again but it's all worth it to have the chance of conceiving again, good luck with the op and i'm sure you will keep us updated on your progress. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

tryingfor4 said:


> hi ladies,
> I have been stalking this thread for a few weeks and just wanted to wish everyone of you well on your journey!
> I had my tubes clipped in 2008, already mom to 3 great kids, 18,15 and 13, from a previous relationship. Now me and dh really want to add to our family. i am 38 and dh 39.
> I went to see docs about a reversal two weeks ago, got an appointment with consultant last week who did an AMH test (which came back at 32.2!) now got app for reversal on 15th aug!! cant believe it is happening so quickly.
> It would be great to be able to chat on here with ladies that have already been through the op(slightly nervous) and to have someone other than dh to share all the ups and downs that will happen along the way!

Welcome! I had mine done in April ( USA) and it was the best experience - I'm so happy to have the chance to have a baby again!!! I was back to normal after a week, but I think that varies from person to person. My advice is to try and walk, make sure you don't lay on the sofa or in the bed for too long as staying active will help your recovery. I had mine on a Wednesday and was back at work on Monday. I could've stayed out longer, but I get bored easily. oh- and I didn't even know it would make my periods lighter, lessen my cramps, get rid of my PMS, my brain felt "foggy" for 10 years since my TL and now clear as a bell.


----------



## cj72

Ready- I don't know if the doc's can really see ANYTHING about your uterus- they first asid mine was tilted beore my 1st pregnancy. Then I was told I had a bicornate uterus ( like there's a divider in there) and that I'd never carry a baby to term. Two of them sitting right here that showed up ON their due dates say otherwise. This next scan will show that beautiful baby right where he/she belongs! 

Hope you ladies have a great day and BFP's all around this month!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jojo1972

Have you tested again Dale? xxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! af 2 days late never had the urge to test until now!!! LOOK!!! I am in tearssssssssss :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1033.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:dance::headspin::yipee:


Superstoked said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! af 2 days late never had the urge to test until now!!! LOOK!!! I am in tearssssssssss :happydance:

SUPER!:hugs: YOU DESERVE THIS SOOO MUCH! Praying this little one is in the right place:thumbup: :happydance:

What a WONDERFUL month of BFPs and it's only 1/2 over:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! af 2 days late never had the urge to test until now!!! LOOK!!! I am in tearssssssssss :happydance:


:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## jojo1972

3 bfp's already this month, I'm so chuffed and happy for you all. Massive congrats Dale. I'm there with you on the tears hunny (its the hormones) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Well ladies I finish work next weekend so the 24th July is my last day. I've got 5 weeks holiday and start my Maternity Leave on the 29th August for a further 39 weeks and I can't wait as its getting so hard to work now with the size of bump. 

I visited the midwife on monday and have been sent to the hospital next week (2 weeks early) for a glucose tolerence test cause I had 3+++ sugar in my urine and trace protein. So a nice 3-4 hours at the hospital having tests done to see what they come up with.

How is everyone else doing?

Congrats to those that have their BFP this month and I'm praying that those who haven't, get one really soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Superstoked said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! af 2 days late never had the urge to test until now!!! LOOK!!! I am in tearssssssssss :happydance:

:yipee::wohoo::headspin::yipee::thumbup::happydance:

Yay, Super!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mommax3

Super that is wonderful news im so happy to see so many of my tr girls getting there long awaited bfp!!!!!!!!!
jojo you must be excited to stay home and nest :)


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you soooooooo much ladies :)

I am on top of the world, nothing can bring me down! I feel so good about this pregnancy. I would like to thank you ladies for being so awesome! Supportive and understanding, its the only place that someone else understood how I felt/feel.

I am PREGNANT!!! WOOHOOOO :) :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## spuggle

Super congratulations hun. 3 bfp's this month, that is amazing !!!!

Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww or starting a new cycle. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Its been very quiet on here lately from our new pregnant ladies! xxxx


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I had my TR In october 2010. My husband and I have been TTC since. I know a few of the girls on here from another board. I had a bfp on Sunday followed by MC yesterday. I was recently diagnosed with Lupus. So TTC has become very hard.I also had a ectopis in feb 2011. I am thrilled to see all the BFP's on this board.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Those that know Ready may want to take a look at her Journal:cry: she's going through a really hard time right now and needs our prayers:cry:


----------



## Superstoked

Lisa, sorry for your loss :( This is definitely a rough road. :hugs:

Ready, like I said on your journal you are amazing :hugs: Get well soon my friend. xx

I go for my betas Monday morning and again Wednesday morning, I am feeling positive and nervous all at the same time. I am having waves of sickness and feeling very bloated and tender bb's I feel like I should have more have symptoms. I am sure I am just over reacting right? lol 

Crystal how are you doing? I hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Lisa, sorry for your loss :( This is definitely a rough road. :hugs:
> 
> Ready, like I said on your journal you are amazing :hugs: Get well soon my friend. xx
> 
> I go for my betas Monday morning and again Wednesday morning, I am feeling positive and nervous all at the same time. I am having waves of sickness and feeling very bloated and tender bb's I feel like I should have more have symptoms. I am sure I am just over reacting right? lol
> 
> Crystal how are you doing? I hope all is well. :hugs:

Super, I'm praying you will have good numbers:hugs: Your symptoms sound quite normal for being 5 weeks:) The MS will probably strike hard in about one more week:thumbup: and YEA for that, right:) I think MS is a great sign that HCG is rising:happydance: Enjoy every moment:flower:

I was wondering about Crystal, too. I hope she's doing well:flower:


----------



## cj72

Yeah, Crystal- where are you? Update us!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I took 2 more tests today and the line is barely there :( I am crushed....Will still get my betas done on monday but I think it is falling apart for me :( I have been crying all morning, I now have some cramping. This is so hard.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I took 2 more tests today and the line is barely there :( I am crushed....Will still get my betas done on monday but I think it is falling apart for me :( I have been crying all morning, I now have some cramping. This is so hard.

Super:cry: hang in there:hugs: Is it possible your urine was really diluted? I know lots of ladies have had cramps in the first tri. We've had too much tragedy here in the past few days, we need your little one to hang on:hugs: I'll be praying for you and LO today:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

I think I am done ladies, I have brownish spotting now with cramping hubby has been great and says its ok it was not meant to be and we can try again which made me cry even more. What a horrible feeling.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> I think I am done ladies, I have brownish spotting now with cramping hubby has been great and says its ok it was not meant to be and we can try again which made me cry even more. What a horrible feeling.

Oh Super:cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm really, really sorry:nope: 

I'm so sad for all the ladies this month that got their long awaited BFPs and now things are turning out so terribly:(

This round of BFPs wasn't such a good one:cry: I'm concerned that things aren't going well with Crystal either, since we haven't heard from her in days:cry: in not like her to not pop in and post. The last post in her journal said she was feeling terribly sick:(


----------



## cj72

All my cbe digital negatives today means I'll make it home in time to BD this month in time. First round of clomid and I actually had ewcm too. Pretty excited about it! :thumbup:

Good luck to all you ladies trying this month. My heart goes out to you girls with broken hearts right now. I know you will get your sticky bean. Please know we're all thinking of you and sending out hugs and best wishes.:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Dale, I'm praying that its not another miscarriage hunny :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

It is now 3 am and I am cramping bad and the bleeding has started.:cry: It is over for me, I felt so good then bam it's taken away from me :cry: :nope: Don't know why this happens but it sucks. It is not over though I need a few days to soak it up and then time to move on and try again.


----------



## jojo1972

:hug:I'm so sorry sweetie xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Dale i'm so sorry hunny, big :hugs:

I'm going to take a look at Readys journal, i'm hoping it's not bad news i'm going to see.

Crystal i hope all is well, you have been really quiet.

Cj hoe you get your bd'ing in and catch this month. xx

love and hugs to all you tr girls. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj::happydance: that's so great that you won't be missing O this month:thumbup: it's such a bummer when you wait for that *moment* and then end up missing:dohh: and have to wait a whole nother month:( I hope this is your month:hugs:

Super::cry: all though you've heard from many ladies here...I'm really sorry:( I'm glad to hear that you're not giving up. It would be so easy to do, but you're choosing the path which requires strength and perservarance..I know you and dh will get your baby:flower:

:kiss: to all my TR sisters!


----------



## cj72

Got home and took my trusty cbe digital opk and got a positive, then got my BD on!!! I prayed that it would hold off a day and He came through for me! I know He is watching over us all and there's a reason for everything. I'm putting my trust in him. Have you all seen the " Keep the promise" campaign - I've seen it in VA - meaning whatever you say you're gonna do when you pray, keep it. I certainly have said my prayers and I know sometimes they aren't answered in the way/timeframe we want, but let's keep the faith and hold on to hope!!! I'm thinking of all of you and sending hugs and baby dust your way!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

I am sorry for your loss super.


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> I think I am done ladies, I have brownish spotting now with cramping hubby has been great and says its ok it was not meant to be and we can try again which made me cry even more. What a horrible feeling.

:cry: super my heart breaks for you :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Faith- when are you gonna test, or are you holding out to see if you miss AF?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Faith- when are you gonna test, or are you holding out to see if you miss AF?

Yep, waiting for absent AF:thumbup: Crazy as it sounds..I prefer to see AF over BFN:shrug: my cycle is always 28days or 30days..today is CD28. I plan to test on Thursday if she doesn't show before:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hope you get it. I would love to see you with a BFP.. I think we would all be so excited for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks Lissa:hugs: I'm feeling most of my usual AF symptoms, so I assume she'll be here soon! :(

All you gals are so sweet and supportive:thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

Faith we need some good news! :) FX :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Faith we need some good news! :) FX :hugs:

I agree we need some good news.


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Faith- when are you gonna test, or are you holding out to see if you miss AF?
> 
> Yep, waiting for absent AF:thumbup: Crazy as it sounds..I prefer to see AF over BFN:shrug: my cycle is always 28days or 30days..today is CD28. I plan to test on Thursday if she doesn't show before:flower:Click to expand...

Here's hoping you get a BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You have always been supportive of us all! I am going to try and hold out for being late so that I don't spend so much on HPTs myself. Operative word is try.:winkwink: Heehee!!


----------



## spuggle

Good luck Faith, hope you get your well deserved BFP !!! xxx

To all you other girls hope you are well.

To the girls suffering losses this month great big hugs. xx


----------



## mommax3

crystal my love whats going on with you?


----------



## jojo1972

Really hope you get your BFP too faith:flower:xxxx
Crystal I'm getting so worried now about you hunny. I've tried every single way I know to get in contact with you:cry: Please please please let us know if you are ok babes:cry: We are missing you so much xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

It is really weird that Crystal as not updated us. This is so not like her. I hope all is well. Crystal, I am praying for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, thank you all so much for rooting for me:hugs: If I do end up with a BFP this cycle, someone wil have to pick me up off the floor:haha: all signs point to AF on her way BUT I know it ain't over til she gets here:winkwink:

I'm with you girls on the worry over Crystal:cry: we all get so attached to the "goings on" of each other's lives and when someone disappears from the board, we worry! I think about her multiple times a day and pray that she is okay! She was feeling SO sick in her last journal post:cry: Crystal, we miss you!!!:kiss:


----------



## jojo1972

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies, thank you all so much for rooting for me:hugs: If I do end up with a BFP this cycle, someone wil have to pick me up off the floor:haha: all signs point to AF on her way BUT I know it ain't over til she gets here:winkwink:
> 
> I'm with you girls on the worry over Crystal:cry: we all get so attached to the "goings on" of each other's lives and when someone disappears from the board, we worry! I think about her multiple times a day and pray that she is okay! She was feeling SO sick in her last journal post:cry: Crystal, we miss you!!!:kiss:

You know Faith that we all felt like AF was going to hit us when we got BFP's the cramping is normal hunny and it does feel like AF symptoms xxxx

I'm so shocked too that we haven't heard from crystal, I've really tried everything to get intouch with her and no replies from anything. I'm really worried about her as I know she would of had notifications on her mobile too and its not like her to keep anyone hanging about. She just isn't like that at all. PLEASE CRYSTAL LET US KNOW YOU ARE OK HUNNY xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo I love the name you picked for your lo :)
faith I to really thought af was on her way too, I think thats just the nature of the beast you really never know!


----------



## jojo1972

Are you finding out the gender of baby momma? And any thought to any names for LO xxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> Are you finding out the gender of baby momma? And any thought to any names for LO xxx

we are, we go in 2 weeks and im soooo excited!!! My dh had not been to serious when it comes to picking out names which is kinda normal for him until we know the gender. I think its a lazy think lol.


----------



## jojo1972

Arrrrrrrrr I can't wait to hear what you're having hunny. Good luck for the scan xxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Ok, gotta say it. The TWW sucks!!! :growlmad:I have had serious stress at work with a coworker harassing me - yes i reported it, but it hasn't stopped yet while they investigate - and I'm afraid it's going to keep me from getting pregnant. :nope:Advice, please on how to keep the stress down ladies? Beside vacation, lol! Can't take any for a while! 

Faith- fx'ed for you!!! Sending baby dust your way!!:hugs:

Jojo- love the name too :thumbup: Hey- we're the same age- any differences between the last time you were pregnant and now as far as being older? I don't feel older than last time I was pregnant at 29.:jo:


----------



## mommax3

cj I dont know how you feel about this but the month I conceived I was not shy with the wine! the months before that I restricted myself alot because I didnt want it to effect the baby but finally I decided to just live and do what i wanted and drinking was one of them lol so i say enjoy a glass or 2 of wine often :)


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Ok, gotta say it. The TWW sucks!!! :growlmad:I have had serious stress at work with a coworker harassing me - yes i reported it, but it hasn't stopped yet while they investigate - and I'm afraid it's going to keep me from getting pregnant. :nope:Advice, please on how to keep the stress down ladies? Beside vacation, lol! Can't take any for a while!
> 
> Faith- fx'ed for you!!! Sending baby dust your way!!:hugs:
> 
> Jojo- love the name too :thumbup: Hey- we're the same age- any differences between the last time you were pregnant and now as far as being older? I don't feel older than last time I was pregnant at 29.:jo:

Its been very different this time CJ I've had so many complications with this pregnancy and today I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes:cry: I've got to go back to hospital next week to get a monitor and its stuffed up my chance of a water birth as I have to be monitored closely through the labour:cry:

Up to yet I've had...... Bleeding at 6 weeks and up until 13 weeks they thought I might have a partial molar pregnancy.

15 weeks I had a massive bleed when trapped blood was released from behind the placenta.(thats what they thought was the mole at first)

16 weeks SPD started really badly and I was dianosed at 17 weeks pregnant as having the condition.

26 weeks dianosed with GD and have to be closely monitored for the rest of the pregnancy and could end up on insulin injections and induced early. Also increased risk of pre eclampsia:cry:

After all that I still want more if possible, but with my history who knows. I had 3 confirmed chemicals and lost the twins but managed to keep hold of this one against all the odds. I truly feel blessed that I've got this far but its been rocky and I'm sure more will be thrown my way but I'll cope lol xxxxx


----------



## cj72

:wine:Good idea momma- I barely drink, but this week is due a glass or two!


----------



## cj72

JoJo- You have had it rough. I'll keep my fx'd for you. and me. and all of us! I have never had any real pregnancy complications except a bleed at 11 weeks with my younger daughter - a clot and blood which I thought was a m/c but everything turned out to be just fine. It's good to be prepared if I do get pregnant now that I'm not 29 anymore. I kept telling myself it'd be the same as before but it's apparent that it very well may be difficult. 3 chemicals? You are stronger than I am. This one is going to be in your arms before you know it!:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> cj I dont know how you feel about this but the month I conceived I was not shy with the wine! the months before that I restricted myself alot because I didnt want it to effect the baby but finally I decided to just live and do what i wanted and drinking was one of them lol so i say enjoy a glass or 2 of wine often :)

That is exactly how I plan to do. After I am off the meds and can actually enjoy myself again. LOL


----------



## spuggle

Nice to see the positive attitudes on here. :thumbup:

Momma can't wait to hear if you're team blue or pink.

Cj sorry to hear you are having a tough time at work, i hope things improve for you soon. :hugs:

Jojo sorry to hear about the GD, it will all be worth it in the end, i had spd when i had my boys, not nice at all.

Faith praying for you girl.

I'm so worried about Crystal too, i thought i would see her update her hcg levels on wed and fri as i know she was having bloods tests to check, it is so strange for her not to be on here. i hope all is well with her. xx


----------



## cj72

Thanks Spuggle. I hope so too. 

I am worried about her too- it feels like it's been waaay too long since we heard from Crystal. Very unlike her and I'm hoping it's not bad news.


----------



## spuggle

It's been well over a week since she was last on here, she updated her hcg levels last monday. I do hope she is ok, i'm hoping that she is not feeling well enough to get on here, that sounds awful doesn't it but i hope she has loads of symptoms and the pregnancy is going well.[-o&lt;


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> It's been well over a week since she was last on here, she updated her hcg levels last monday. I do hope she is ok, i'm hoping that she is not feeling well enough to get on here, that sounds awful doesn't it but i hope she has loads of symptoms and the pregnancy is going well.[-o&lt;

You don't sound awful at all Spuggle, thats what I'm hoping too hunny...... xxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hello how is everyone.. 
Crystal I hope all is ok hunni xx


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: Just been catching up with the rest of the posts..

Ready (Karen) really sorry to read about your ectopic.. I wish you a speedy recovery.. :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are a brave strong lady xxx

Super.. :hugs::hugs: I was also gutted to read about your m/c.. having had an early m/c in May .. I feel your sadness and disappointment.. I wish you a speedy recovery as well.. take it easy.. xxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> It's been well over a week since she was last on here, she updated her hcg levels last monday. I do hope she is ok, i'm hoping that she is not feeling well enough to get on here, that sounds awful doesn't it but i hope she has loads of symptoms and the pregnancy is going well.[-o&lt;
> 
> You don't sound awful at all Spuggle, thats what I'm hoping too hunny...... xxxxxClick to expand...

I am hoping for the same. We really need some good news here.


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Faith- when are you gonna test, or are you holding out to see if you miss AF?
> 
> Yep, waiting for absent AF:thumbup: Crazy as it sounds..I prefer to see AF over BFN:shrug: my cycle is always 28days or 30days..today is CD28. I plan to test on Thursday if she doesn't show before:flower:Click to expand...

Faith - has AF shown yet?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Faith- when are you gonna test, or are you holding out to see if you miss AF?
> 
> Yep, waiting for absent AF:thumbup: Crazy as it sounds..I prefer to see AF over BFN:shrug: my cycle is always 28days or 30days..today is CD28. I plan to test on Thursday if she doesn't show before:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Faith - has AF shown yet?Click to expand...

Not yet:winkwink: don't want to get my hopes up:haha: no sore bbs which is REALLY unusual for me, but then again, I started B-Complex this cycle and so I'm not sure exactly what effects this might have on the whole thing. I know it worked with extending your lp, which is what I wanted to do as well and also see if would have any effect on the 5dpo spotting I was starting to see. This month, no early spotting:thumbup: I keep thinking I feel af, but then she's not there:shrug: I know what you're all thinking *JUST TEST ALREADY*:haha: I will test Friday AM ..FOR SURE. At that point, I will be officially LATE:flower: I've had some waves of nausea...but that happens to me sometimes before af, too. Sheesh, why are the symptoms so similar:dohh:

I'll keep you all posted:) :kiss:


----------



## cj72

So excited for you and the possibility!!!


----------



## cj72

:test::dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girls, thanks for all the high hopes for me this cycle:) unfortunately, AF was there to greet me this morning when I awoke:( Onwards and upwards, right:winkwink: :drunk: here's to next cycle for all of us:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Aww Faith, i'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: here's hoping next month is your bfp month. xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, super hope you and ready are bearing up ok. :hug:

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> Girls, thanks for all the high hopes for me this cycle:) unfortunately, AF was there to greet me this morning when I awoke:( Onwards and upwards, right:winkwink: :drunk: here's to next cycle for all of us:flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Crystal I hope all is well :hugs:

:hugs: Karen how are you feeling? 

faith, sorry doll :(

I have been kept busy, I had betas done 3 days ago and it came back 4 so there were pleased enough with that so an ultra sound was not needed. I have to see her on the 8th of August, I think she will be scheduling me for the die test hsg. The bleeding and cramps has been bad this time almost a week and its only now showing signs of slwing down. I will keep u posted! :) 

I hope all you beautiful ladies are doing fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear that Faith. It's been so nasty and hot here that I'm crossing my fingers but not holding out total hope that it will happen for me this month. Even so I am crossing my fingers for us all...


----------



## mommax3

faith im sorry love this must be getting old for you to keep seeing the stupid witch! I really cant wait for the day I hop on here and see you have your bfp!!!!
super im so sorry lots of hugs!
ready I hope your still hanging in there as well my heart breaks for you girls :(
Crystal every day I get more and more worried I hope everything is going great!!!
Spuggle I love the hair does it keep that vivid color for awhile or does it fade quickly? my hair color always fades quick especially red


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> faith im sorry love this must be getting old for you to keep seeing the stupid witch! I really cant wait for the day I hop on here and see you have your bfp!!!!
> super im so sorry lots of hugs!
> ready I hope your still hanging in there as well my heart breaks for you girls :(
> Crystal every day I get more and more worried I hope everything is going great!!!
> Spuggle I love the hair does it keep that vivid color for awhile or does it fade quickly? my hair color always fades quick especially red

Momma i use a hair dye that is basically conditioner, it get it off ebay it's called directions. I do use the conditioner dye about once a week to keep it vibrant but it doesn't damage you hair like ammonia hair dyes. I do my roots blonde about every 6 weeks and then put the red on after that. :thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Faith :hugs: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

You ladies are all so sweet:hugs: It's nice to have a place where we all understand the disappointments this journey can bring:kiss:


----------



## cj72

You're among sisters! We all know the pain. I am hating the tww. Why's it go so slow?


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. I am gearing up to O. No pressure this month no temping OPKing nothing. Just going to have fun. Hope we see some more BFP's soon:)


----------



## jojo1972

sweetlissa said:


> HI ladies. I am gearing up to O. No pressure this month no temping OPKing nothing. Just going to have fun. Hope we see some more BFP's soon:)

Good luck and enjoy:winkwink: xxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi all, sorry i have been quiet, I have had real trouble logging on here for some reason.

Good luck Lissa. :thumbup:

Still no news on crystal then, hope she's ok. xx


----------



## cj72

7 DPO and no symptoms...except gassy and tired as hell. No cramps, nothin. Not testing til end of next week at all- gonna try to hold out til AF is late. :thumbup:

Worried something isn't good on Crystal's side. I don't think it's ever gone this long with her not talking. I know if I had bad news I would have to stay away for a little while. I'm praying that's not the case for her! :shrug:

Good luck, Lissa and everyone else gearing up to catch that egg. Faith- what are you up to? :kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> 7 DPO and no symptoms...except gassy and tired as hell. No cramps, nothin. Not testing til end of next week at all- gonna try to hold out til AF is late. :thumbup:
> 
> Worried something isn't good on Crystal's side. I don't think it's ever gone this long with her not talking. I know if I had bad news I would have to stay away for a little while. I'm praying that's not the case for her! :shrug:
> 
> Good luck, Lissa and everyone else gearing up to catch that egg. Faith- what are you up to? :kiss:

Cj, good luck with this cycle:) I hope this one brings a sticky BFP for you:happydance: sorry the TWW is dragging you along:( We live our lives in two week increments, don't we :dohh:

Dh and I are both having a hormone panel done in about 2 weeks..testing to see if/what's out of balance:thumbup: Hope this brings some answers or can at least rule out hormone imbalance:winkwink:

Lissa, enjoy O time:hugs: good for you..not stressing out with temping and opks:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Faith good luck with the panels. 

Finally a symptom - 8 DPO and AF cramps all day long. I don't really get AF cramps anymore, not like before my TR. This is my first cycle on 50 mg clomid and my temp is pretty high. I wonder if it's just the clomid, implantation cramps (no spotting) or just a fluke? You guys are welcome to look at my chart -I'd like your opinions if you're willing to give them...I'm gonna try to hold out to test. By the way- Cramps are kinda all over but mostly concentrated on the right side.


----------



## sweetlissa

cj. I took clomid and it can either give you great beautiful charts or really ugly charts. My first chart looked like a BFP I thought and nope. My second time it looked like the rocky Mts. and I got a BFP that ended in ectopic. So I don't want to be a downer I just don't want you to look at it like I did (for hours) and get your hopes up. I will be praying yours is a BFP.


----------



## cj72

Thanks, I'm being more realistic this time, I just don't know what to expect with the clomid thrown into the mix. Gonna try and wait til the end of the week to test. We have a hard time since my sweetheart works in the heat and I don't have high expectations anytime soon. I'd LOVE to have an April baby and avoid the summer heat next year, though.


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Thanks, I'm being more realistic this time, I just don't know what to expect with the clomid thrown into the mix. Gonna try and wait til the end of the week to test. We have a hard time since my sweetheart works in the heat and I don't have high expectations anytime soon. I'd LOVE to have an April baby and avoid the summer heat next year, though.

Can't wait to see if the clomid has worked this time x


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, finally managed to get on here, could not log in all day yesterday, goodness knows why !!!! fingers crossed Cj, hope it's your bfp month. :hugs:

I start work on friday :yipee: it will only be fridays and saturdays until the kids go back to school in september but i'm really excited and i have to say it will be a welcome break that will do us all good. :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies :) Spuggle, good luck with the new job! I wish I could be home with mine. I know you're ready for them to go back though! lol! Summer means I have to work OT and miss my days with my girls sometimes, which sucks. My FF is saying it thinks I have a triphasic chart. anyone want to check it out?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, lookin good:thumbup::happydance: your chart def. looks diff. from previous cycles!!! I hope that's a super good sign:) Can't wait for testing day:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks Faith! I noticed that too. Who knows. Think I'm gonna try one of those internet cheapie tests tomorrow am since it's not a huge cost. Only had cramps 8DPO and AF is due 1st or 2nd. My bbs usually hurt like hell a week before AF and nothing at all so far. I have been really tired all week going to bed at 8pm or 8:30. Maybe that's just working in the heat. Or maybe all of this is clomid? Guess we'll know by Tuesday! Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## spuggle

Hello all, hope you are well.

Cj i love being with my kids but they argue and fight so much, it drives me crazy !!!

Super hope you are ok, thinking of you alot and hoping that you are coping ok. :hugs:

Ready how are you, i hope you are also having a good recovery, thinking of you. :hugs:

Big hello to the rest of you girls;

Faith
Jojo
Crystal
Lissa
Momma

And anyone else i have frogotten. xxx


----------



## mommax3

Girls i just wanted to tell you all that im having a girl :)


----------



## cj72

Congratulations Momma!!! So BFN this am...11 DPO. I'll give it a few days and try once more. I have a little bit of a temperature this evening and have felt a little nauseous all day. Prob that salad I ate after working in the 100 degree heat outside!


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats momma that is such lovely news after all the not so lovely on here. Don't give up yet CJ there is still time for a BFP xxx


----------



## mommax3

cj I agree dont give up yet I have seen many girls get a bfn on 11dpo and a positive on 12 dpo :)


----------



## cj72

I almost got excited this morning- something weird happened on my internet cheapie. I waited my 5 minutes and exactly then a pink wave of color started moving across the stick at 5 MINUTES. I thought evap lines were supposed to be clear? Said screw it and got a FRER for tomorrow morning :) I have the weirdest sympton EVER - my bbs hurt for the whole week up until AF. Not once have I felt anything so far- think the clomid's doing it?


----------



## mommax3

oh cj now Im dying to know what the frer says! I will hop on in the am to see if you post any good news :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CJ:happydance: hope it's a BFP for you tomorrow AM:thumbup: can't wait to see:)


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck CJ , I'm keeping everything crossed for you including my legs pmsl xxx


----------



## cj72

I laughed out loud at the crossing your legs, Jojo!:haha: It came up BFN and it's 13DPO, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. Is there any chance of a BFP at this point?:shrug: I'm expecting AF Monday or Tuesday. I'm good- Keeping the expectations low for the summertime anyway.

OK- Things I've learned since I had the TR 3 1/2 months ago:
-For the first 2 months my body was going nuts with symptoms but that was just it adjusting. 
-The last 2 cycles (this is my 4th) have calmed down and I'm getting used to what's normal. Every year since I started my AF, my boobs have hurt for the week before AF, this month not one ache. This was my first round of clomid, so I'm attributing it to that (oh along with the pimples!! SO unfair to be getting wrinkles and zits at the same time!!!:dohh:). The boobs never got bigger this month, either- woohoo!:thumbup: 
-The OH loves the BD'ing all the time. He could do it twice a day every day and still want it. Ha! I hate when I have to tell him AF has shown her ugly face. :nope:He's in his mid 50's and although he loves my girls, I know he aches for one of his own.
-I'm 39 and just because I got pregnant the first time on the 2 of the 3 times I've been pregnant before ( 2DD & 1 mc) at ages 26 and 28 doesn't mean I'm guaranteed for it to happen again. 
-It took 4 cycles, but I've learned not to freak over every symptom, otherwise I will end up an emotional wreck. :wacko:
-I've learned that you ladies are the best. We're all in the same boat, and you've all been here for me every time I've needed you. You are all such a blessing.:hugs:
-The most important one - I've been completely blessed with wonderful girls. I'm holding out hope that they keep up their record of having never been disrespectful and never talking back to me. They are 10 and 12 1/2. :flower:
-I won't give up until my sweetheart can hold his child in his arms. Whether we have to go with a donor egg if my egg quality eventually sucks or if we have to adopt. Last year my sister had her first baby and the look in his eyes and on his face was one I'll never forget. I can't let him go his entire life without feeling the experience we all know watching our OH's hold their babies for the first time. :headspin:You know what I'm talking about.

Thanks for letting me ramble ladies! I'm heading to work to bring home the bacon :) Have a great day and baby dust to you all :friends:

FYI- The ticker below is off by one day...13 DPO


----------



## mommax3

cj keep enjoing the bding ;) and your day will come with such a good outlook :)


----------



## jojo1972

There is still a chance of a BFP hunny, the egg could of implanted late and not enough HCG in the urine yet. I will be 39 when LO is born too but do plan to TTC again straight afterwards cause I feel like the clock is ticking with my age and early menopause that runs through my family xxxx Good luck xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, sorry it was BFN this AM:nope: You have such a good (and realistic) outlook on things. It really can become very emotional with each month that passes and one tends to feel more and more hopeless:( BUT, I'm reading more and more ladies getting their first BFPs MANY months...up to 2 years after TR. I realize none of us want to wait that long, but it WILL happen if we keep trying:happydance:

Ready & Super, how are you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies :) Faith- I've noticed that too - years later. I'll worry about an HSG when I have to, until then, I'm gonna keep the OH busy!! :)

Jojo- That's my plan too! If I can get that first one, right after, I'm ready to go for it again. The FS said he'll let me try a VBAC even though I've had 2, since the genetic disorder my girls had came from their dad (my ex). If I can vbac then definitely one as soon as I can.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Thanks ladies :) Faith- I've noticed that too - years later. I'll worry about an HSG when I have to, until then, I'm gonna keep the OH busy!! :)
> 
> Jojo- That's my plan too! If I can get that first one, right after, I'm ready to go for it again. The FS said he'll let me try a VBAC even though I've had 2, since the genetic disorder my girls had came from their dad (my ex). If I can vbac then definitely one as soon as I can.

Cj, that's GREAT that your doc is willing to let you try a VBA2C:thumbup: I've had 2 sections as well and would like to try vaginal delivery again (well, actually I don't REEEAAALLLY want to do vaginal because I had to be induced with the first 2 and it was AWFUL, but Dh really wants 12 kids (only have 3 so far:haha:) I know it's not safe to do c-sections after 4 or 5:() Guess we'll cross that bridge when we get to it:thumbup: God has a plan!!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, it has to do with how thin your uterine wall is after being cut so many times. I have heard (from another board) that a lady had 10 years between births the lining had grown back -so her doc let her have another 2 c sections. 

Where is the rest of the group? They must be having a better weekend than me! Haha! Waiting on the OH to get home from work. The girls left with their dad for the week on vacation and the house is too empty!!


----------



## cj72

14 dpo and started spotting first thing. Time to order up some more clomid! Waiting to get OH's swimmers tested til it cools down outside. FF even said I had a triphasic chart this month and I had crazy cramps about the same time as implantation should've been going on. Just goes to show that all out symptoms can really just be nothing. OH and I watched 3 TrueBlood episodes last night til midnight!- any of you gals watch that?


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry to hear that the witch has got you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I've just read through alot of the posts in the begining of this thread and what a rollercoaster ride we have all been through. I've been quite ill today and have hypo'd twice:cry: Its awful having gestational diabetes and I have to test my blood sugars 7 times a day and my fingers are so sore and look like a pin cushion. I've got a growth scan on tuesday so will find out how much Callum weighs and go through a personnalised birth plan with my consultant who said I will be induced at 38 weeks if I don't have him before. I'm not allowed my water birth anymore but I'm not to upset as long as he is ok. I've got to express milk whilst I'm in labor for him to have as soon as he is born and for his second feed to try and stabilize his blood sugars and we will be given a tour of the special baby care unit incase he needs to go in. He will probably be a very big baby which isn't a surprise to me at all as they had there suspicians that I suffered with GD with my 2 teenage boys being so big and the sugar that shown up in my urine with them. Plus I have a strong family history of type 2 even though I don't suffer it myself. This should go away for me as soon as Callum is born but we both have to stay in hospital to be monitored for a couple of days. Sorry for the rant ladies but I do feel better for it although still ill lol. xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> I've just read through alot of the posts in the begining of this thread and what a rollercoaster ride we have all been through. I've been quite ill today and have hypo'd twice:cry: Its awful having gestational diabetes and I have to test my blood sugars 7 times a day and my fingers are so sore and look like a pin cushion. I've got a growth scan on tuesday so will find out how much Callum weighs and go through a personnalised birth plan with my consultant who said I will be induced at 38 weeks if I don't have him before. I'm not allowed my water birth anymore but I'm not to upset as long as he is ok. I've got to express milk whilst I'm in labor for him to have as soon as he is born and for his second feed to try and stabilize his blood sugars and we will be given a tour of the special baby care unit incase he needs to go in. He will probably be a very big baby which isn't a surprise to me at all as they had there suspicians that I suffered with GD with my 2 teenage boys being so big and the sugar that shown up in my urine with them. Plus I have a strong family history of type 2 even though I don't suffer it myself. This should go away for me as soon as Callum is born but we both have to stay in hospital to be monitored for a couple of days. Sorry for the rant ladies but I do feel better for it although still ill lol. xxxx

Oh goodness:nope: I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it:( Wow! in just 10 weeks you'll be holding your little one:hugs: how wonderful! Perhaps your next LO can be born in a water birth. :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> 14 dpo and started spotting first thing. Time to order up some more clomid! Waiting to get OH's swimmers tested til it cools down outside. FF even said I had a triphasic chart this month and I had crazy cramps about the same time as implantation should've been going on. Just goes to show that all out symptoms can really just be nothing. OH and I watched 3 TrueBlood episodes last night til midnight!- any of you gals watch that?

Cj, sorry AF arrived:( Good see though, that your LP is longer. Are you still taking B6 (or complex)?


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo and started spotting first thing. Time to order up some more clomid! Waiting to get OH's swimmers tested til it cools down outside. FF even said I had a triphasic chart this month and I had crazy cramps about the same time as implantation should've been going on. Just goes to show that all out symptoms can really just be nothing. OH and I watched 3 TrueBlood episodes last night til midnight!- any of you gals watch that?
> 
> Cj, sorry AF arrived:( Good see though, that your LP is longer. Are you still taking B6 (or complex)?Click to expand...

Faith- I am still taking it, along with evening primrose oil and folic acid. Just put some braised pork in the oven...3 hours til its ready. One thing AF is good for- an excuse to eat! Hope this is her last visit til 2012. She's gotta go!! FX'd for you this time around girlfriend!

Jojo- sorry you're so sick sweetie! HUGS!!!


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone,

Cj sorry the witch got you, i found the piece you wrote on here about your OH and how you won't give up until he's holding a child of his own so beautiful. I so know how you feel. good luck, i'm sure it will happen for you very soon, the clomid will help. xx

Jojo, sorry you are feeling unwell atm, must be really hard having to deal with diabetes when all you really want to be doing is concentrate on being pregnant. :hugs:

Sorry i've been quiet, i've been working and resting mostly this weekend, it's taking some getting used to being at work. :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies! Hope you have a great day! Thanks Spuggle :) CD2 - I start the clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

I have been busy with work and all which is a good thing to keep my mind else where. I have an appointment on the 8th to discuss some things that she can maybe do for me to get that sticky bean. 

Since mc I am certain that I have o'd already, been bd'ing not trying but not preventing either. TMI warning- yesterday when I was having using the washroom there was some very pink blood on tissue when I wiped but nothing after that. Wishful thinking it could be implantation? lol We shall see when af comes for a visit.

Crystal my dear I have been thinking about you :hugs: I hope all is well.

cj72- sorry af got you my friend :( FX for a bfp this month! :)

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing fantastic!


:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey Super! Keep up your chin girl- tell us how it goes with the dr. about what to do to keep that sticky beanie! :)


----------



## spuggle

Hey super, glad you are keeping yourself busy, i think that really helps to distract you. fngers crossed that you have experienced implantation bleeding, they always say you are more fertile after mc or just having a baby.

Momma, i forgot to congratulate you on the team pink news.:pink: :cloud9:


----------



## mommax3

Do you guys think crystal is ever going to come back? I hope she does and that she is super preggo :)


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, I've been to the hospital for a groeth scan today and baby is doing soooooo well. He is above average but not to much so. I've been put on metformin to control blood sugars and have to go back in 2 weeks to check its working and to find out if I need insulin as well. Baby measured at 3lbs today and I have 2 more scans at 32 weeks and 36 weeks then induced at 38 weeks so only 10 more weeks to go :happydance::happydance::happydance: He looked super cute on the scan and definately has my nose bless him xxx


----------



## mommax3

jojo thats great news and wow only 10 weeks left how exciting :)


----------



## jojo1972

mommax3 said:


> jojo thats great news and wow only 10 weeks left how exciting :)

I'm really looking forward to the labour now momma, as before it was in question wether I'd need a c-section:cry: But as he isn't going to be too big they will let me have a normal delivery:happydance: He should be between 8-8 1/2lbs at 38 weeks so its good news for me (makes a change from all the bad I usually get). It won't be long til your lil girls born either, it flies by after 20 weeks and soon we will have our longed for :baby: xxx Hoping you caught that eggie Super xxxx


----------



## cj72

Very happy for you two girls : ) Hope you have easy deliveries! I wonder if Crystal just needs a month or 2 break. I hope she comes back super pregnant too :)


----------



## floppyears

Hi ladies, stopping by to say Hello. Been busy with work, fam, life etc.


----------



## cj72

Girls- I have to share this one with you...my 2DD's are on vacation this week with their dad and OH is trying to cheer me up since I miss them so much. So Wednesday he comes home with 6 outfits he bought me from Macy's- all something I'd pick for myself and they all fit perfectly :) Then last night he comes home and takes me out to a very romantic restaurant followed by a moonlit walk ( something's up...) and looks at me and says, lets go home and make a baby! That's next weekend!!! Lol! I let him practice anyway :)

Faith, Momma, Jojo and ladies- How is everyone doing?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Girls- I have to share this one with you...my 2DD's are on vacation this week with their dad and OH is trying to cheer me up since I miss them so much. So Wednesday he comes home with 6 outfits he bought me from Macy's- all something I'd pick for myself and they all fit perfectly :) Then last night he comes home and takes me out to a very romantic restaurant followed by a moonlit walk ( something's up...) and looks at me and says, lets go home and make a baby! That's next weekend!!! Lol! I let him practice anyway :)
> 
> Faith, Momma, Jojo and ladies- How is everyone doing?

Cj, what a SWEET man you have!!! It sounds like a wonderfully romantic evening:) never too early to get practiced up for O time:haha: TTC can be sooo stressful and as we all know, it's so important to nurture our relationships with our DHs. They're keepers...whether or not any more babies are in the future, we're still going to have our hubbys:thumbup:

Afm, just waiting to O..should be anytime:winkwink: I'm feeling really relaxed this cycle:coffee: God knows our desires:)


----------



## cj72

Faith- so true! I see you're getting ready to O- FX for you :) 

Got a killer headache last night. Don't take clomid on an empty stomach. I didn't eat dinner and got the headache along with throwing up. Lesson learned! Last day to take it today. CD 3-7 I've heard taking it cd3-7 produces more follicles and 5-9 makes the quality better. Anyone know?


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Faith- so true! I see you're getting ready to O- FX for you :)
> 
> Got a killer headache last night. Don't take clomid on an empty stomach. I didn't eat dinner and got the headache along with throwing up. Lesson learned! Last day to take it today. CD 3-7 I've heard taking it cd3-7 produces more follicles and 5-9 makes the quality better. Anyone know?

The best person to of asked is Crystal, but she isn't on here at the moment due to a house move hun. She should be back on soon xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Faith- so true! I see you're getting ready to O- FX for you :)
> 
> Got a killer headache last night. Don't take clomid on an empty stomach. I didn't eat dinner and got the headache along with throwing up. Lesson learned! Last day to take it today. CD 3-7 I've heard taking it cd3-7 produces more follicles and 5-9 makes the quality better. Anyone know?
> 
> The best person to of asked is Crystal, but she isn't on here at the moment due to a house move hun. She should be back on soon xxxClick to expand...

Jojo, THANK YOU!!!! for sharing the info on Crystal...I have worried about her DAILY..since the last we heard, she was feeling terribly ill and then no more word from her. I'll look forward to her return to BnB:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Yay!!! Am glad to hear an update on Crystal!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Cj, that was very nice you of your DH.

Jojo, glad to hear Crystal is okay.


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, hope you're well, i've been busy with work and kids so not had much chance to get on here.

Cj your romantic night sounds amazing, how sweet of your OH. x

Jojo really pleased that the lil man is doing well, i'm also glad that they are helping you to get those blood sugars under control. x

Hi everyone else, love to all of you. Hoping to hear some bfp's this month. FX.


----------



## jojo1972

Hows the piercing going Spuggle? Hoping you are still enjoying it xxx
Fingers crossed for BFPs this month too :dust::dust::dust: to you all xxx


----------



## cj72

I lucked out ladies :) Even if I can't have another child, I have 2 sweet children and a man I can't wait to see every morning. I'm a lucky girl.

Ladies- I'm crossing my fingers for a bunch of BFP's this month!


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> Hows the piercing going Spuggle? Hoping you are still enjoying it xxx
> Fingers crossed for BFPs this month too :dust::dust::dust: to you all xxx

Jojo it's going really well, i look forward to going to work sooo much it's great. thanks for asking. xx


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hows the piercing going Spuggle? Hoping you are still enjoying it xxx
> Fingers crossed for BFPs this month too :dust::dust::dust: to you all xxx
> 
> Jojo it's going really well, i look forward to going to work sooo much it's great. thanks for asking. xxClick to expand...

Its great when you enjoy your job so much isn't it. I'm now on maternity leave and miss my work soooooooo much. I've only been off for 2 weeks and already want to go back:nope: xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I thought I would let you know how my doctors appointment went today. So when I start next af I have to call and they will book me for HSG for day 5 of cycle I was also prescribed clomid to start day 3-7 of cycle. Since my recent loss I guess af could be around on a week or so unless I could be preggers again.. lol wishful thinking lol Unsure what to expect with clomid and very nervous about the HSG but glad to have the ball rolling.

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Super, I'm on my second round. I got sight headaches, and a mood swing or two. FYI- take it before bed and you'll sleep through most of the issues. It can cause insomnia, but I haven't had that since I take it at night. Oh- and always take it with food or it can cause nausea.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, I *hope* your preggers and don't need the HSG:nope: if you do end of needing it, I understand that taking a higher dose of ibuprofen about an hour before the procedure helps:thumbup: ( I hope I don't have to have one...this is one of my BIG fears:() If your not already preggers, I hope the clomid helps you this cycle:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Super- I hope you are preg! Hpw long since your TR? Why's your doc want to do an HSG? If you got a BFP, the obviously one tube is open at least. I'm still new to all of this- it's been 4 months since my TR.


----------



## mommax3

super I hope you dont need it too but if you do it could def. help clean out your tubes and get you some answers though Im sure you are fine maybe theextra boost with chlomid will give you what you need :)


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you ladies! 

My doctor said that too cj, that there is at least one tube open. My TR was October 21st 2010 so hitting the one year mark. Feeling a little crampy so I am guessing af is going to make her appearance which I am okay with considering it would be first af since my loss. I would like to thank you ladies for all your support! you ladies are the best!.


----------



## jojo1972

Hoping everything goes well for you hunny xxx


----------



## spuggle

Super, the hsg is nothing to worry about, really it's not and as you got pregnant i'm sure your results will be good otherwise you would have never conceived. It's good they have given you clomid as it should help you along the journey and if you do have hsg it clears the cob webs out "so to speak" lol. xx good luck hun, keep us infromed. xx


----------



## cj72

Spuggle- you crack me up. I always say my yearly visit to the gyn is a yearly dusting and cleaning to get the cobwebs out :)

afm - should O today or tomorrow and although I forgot the preseed last night, I did use soft cups, so hope we got it right :) 

Baby dust to all of you TTC and best wishes to everyone who's preggers!


----------



## jojo1972

Well I've finally got some of my wedding pics on cd so gonna try and upload a few.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00701.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC00715.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0774.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jojo1972

I was 20 weeks pregnant at the time lol xxx


----------



## Superstoked

You look beautiful! Congrats again. Lovely looking couple. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

It was a really lovely day, hows it going Dale? xxxx


----------



## cj72

Absolutely beautiful pics Jojo!! Got my smiley yesterday but temp hasn't gone up so I guess I'm Oing today. Can't wait for OH to get home from work!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, thanks for sharing the photos with us! You're a beautiful bride:flower: You and dh make a great looking couple:winkwink:

Cj, :happydance:yeehaw for the smiley:) I LOVE to see that smile pop-up. In fact, the very first month I ever used a CB smiley, you'd have thought I got a BFP:haha: I was so excited:) It was only our 2nd month of trying and I didn't O the month before so I was really worried! I REALLY hope you catch the egg this month!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck cj hope you catch that eggy xxxx Not long now til you test Faith! xxx


----------



## cj72

Wow. Clomid is no joke. I felt like my right ovary was gonna fall off yesterday! And since my BBT went up today I'm 1 DPO. I have a new 20 pack of internet cheapies, so I doubt I will be able to hold off until I miss AF. This is the 4th cycle since my TR and honestly, even if I get a BFP at 10 DPO and it's a chemical, I just want to know if my tubes are open. I had a dream last night that OH had to deliver me at home and I watched his face when he held his child for the first time...I can't wait. We only got to BD once a day 1/2 before I O'd and he just got home a few ago from work- I O'd about 1pm yesterday aprox 40 hours after we BD'd. I'm hoping that's good enough! Sometimes I hate his job!!!

Faith- I thought we were 2 weeks apart, but looks like you'll know this week :) FX'd for you sweetie!!! Anybody else testing this week?


----------



## mommax3

jojo love the pics!!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Morning TR Ladies! x

Faith I really hope this is your month, I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

Dale I hope you are hanging in there girl!

CJ, I know exactly how you are feeling with the clomid, I hope it works for you are you still on the same dosage or are you up to 100mg yet? Are you getting your progesterone checked 7 days after Ovulation, my levels went sky high with the clomid which was excellent for baby making, so I hope yours are too! xx

Jo, loving the pics babes, although I already had a peek on your FB profile and you looked amazing being a pregnant bride, i hope you and bump are chillin and keeping well...xx:flower:

Momma, its great to see you and your baby girl are doing fantastically well, you and JoJo give us so much hope for our journey.:baby:

Karen I know you pop in now and again so I hope you had a fab holiday and I enjoyed looking at your pictures too, you and hubby look great together, big hugs xxx

Jasmine just thought I would say hello and hope you are in bright spirits and it would be nice to hear from you and how you are doing xxx:hugs:

Spuggle, how is the piercing going? Hope you and your family are keeping well and you are enjoying the summer school holidays although its a little hard when you have kids, home and job to juggle, I cant wait for September...phew! xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I wish everyone a happy August and I pray we hear some more good news on here soon...I am behind every single one of you and even though I have been absent of late, I have still thought about you all.....Big cuddles to everyone...yes I am a softy but I cant help it...lmao xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Its so nice to see you back Crystal, I really hope you are feeling a bit better hunny xxxxxxxxx

AFM well what can I say, been to the diabetic clinic this morning and they've upped my meds again..... I'm now on 4 metformin a day and have to test my bloods 7 times a day. If this don't bring my sugars down I will be put on insulin in 2 weeks time.

I had midwifes yesterday and bubs is measuring 4.5 weeks ahead of dates:wacko: and he is in the 97th centile atm. I've got another scan in 2 weeks time so we'll see if his measurements on the scan match. ATM his estimated weight at delivery is 9 lbs at 38 weeks:haha: what a killer and I hope they are wrong this time as the SPD is really hurting now. Tomorrow I'm at phsyio and I think I'm going to be given crutches to help me walk:cry: just hoping I don't end up in a wheelchair for the remainder of the pregnancy. I really don't think my age has helped with the SPD but he's worth the pain..... They've also mention my weight today at the hospital. I've only put 2 lbs on since I had my booking appointment at 11 weeks pregnant. They've said they aren't going to do anything atm as its not effected baby so I'm happy with that. Even I can't understand why I lost so much in the begining and only put 2 lb of it back on as I eat like a pig:haha: So 2 st for getting pregnant :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

2 st *lost* lol


----------



## crystal69uk

wow Jo I didnt realise you hadnt gained any weight!....and wow bubs is gonna be a big boy aint he..:baby: Just think of afterwards you will be back in your jeans in no time hunny, I really hope it isnt any else more serious so please keep us posted.........Even if this situation means you have to go in a wheel chair think of whats best for you and bubs and to make your life a little easier...I hope you are getting plenty of helpers at home hunny xxx Bubs may make an early entry into the world when he is cooked..lol...Aww big hugs Jo, thinking of you and I hope everything goes well at your next scan xxx


----------



## cj72

Hey Crystal :) Still on 50 mg so far 2nd round. I have the ole yearly dusting and cleaning gyn appt next week, so I guess we'll discuss it then. He hasn't checked my progesterone yet and at that point I'll be 12 dpo, so we'll know if I'm preg or not. I bet he'll up it to 100mg and talk about more tests. I'm ready to try an IUI !!! I'm gonna ask about that for sure! Any other questions I should ask? BTW- so glad you're back. We really missed ya around here!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I'm sooo glad to see you posting :hugs: I was sure worried about you, hun:flower: Are you doing okay? You have such strength; I really admire you for that:hugs:

Cj, I really hope you won't have need for more clomid:winkwink: fx'd for a BFP for you this go around:hugs: btw, I love your new avatar!

Jojo, hang in there girl:thumbup: sounds like your little one is going to get off to a *big* start:haha: my oldest ds weighed 8lbs 10.5oz...big guy, too. Praying for a healthy delivery for you and baby:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> Well I've finally got some of my wedding pics on cd so gonna try and upload a few.....

Beautiful photos Jojo, nice to put a face to the name and it certainly looks like you had good weather. you look gorgeous !!!! :flower:


----------



## spuggle

crystal69uk said:


> Morning TR Ladies! x
> 
> Faith I really hope this is your month, I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:
> 
> Dale I hope you are hanging in there girl!
> 
> CJ, I know exactly how you are feeling with the clomid, I hope it works for you are you still on the same dosage or are you up to 100mg yet? Are you getting your progesterone checked 7 days after Ovulation, my levels went sky high with the clomid which was excellent for baby making, so I hope yours are too! xx
> 
> Jo, loving the pics babes, although I already had a peek on your FB profile and you looked amazing being a pregnant bride, i hope you and bump are chillin and keeping well...xx:flower:
> 
> Momma, its great to see you and your baby girl are doing fantastically well, you and JoJo give us so much hope for our journey.:baby:
> 
> Karen I know you pop in now and again so I hope you had a fab holiday and I enjoyed looking at your pictures too, you and hubby look great together, big hugs xxx
> 
> Jasmine just thought I would say hello and hope you are in bright spirits and it would be nice to hear from you and how you are doing xxx:hugs:
> 
> Spuggle, how is the piercing going? Hope you and your family are keeping well and you are enjoying the summer school holidays although its a little hard when you have kids, home and job to juggle, I cant wait for September...phew! xxx
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I wish everyone a happy August and I pray we hear some more good news on here soon...I am behind every single one of you and even though I have been absent of late, I have still thought about you all.....Big cuddles to everyone...yes I am a softy but I cant help it...lmao xxxx

Hi Crystal, nice to have you back, the piercing is going soooo well, i have been pretty busy which i wasn't expecting for a couple of months really, i love having some time out from the kids on a friday and saturday (i'm only doing those days til kids go back) as the 6 week holidays drag and the kids get so bored know matter what you do with them, i think they really miss school too, so how are things with you hunny ?? xx :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Jojo i have just read about your visit to diabetic clinic, jeez you're going through it atm, i feel for you hun, i had spd with both of my pregnancies and it was no fun, thankfully i didn't have crutches ( not that i didn't need them, they just wouldn't give them) maybe they are finally learning that women with spd need assistance with taking the weight off our our pelvis, they pretty much told me to get on with it !!! my friend has her baby in 1 weeks time and she has spd too, she has cruches and finds they really help, she also is having a big baby, they said it could be and 11 pounder when it's born (she's having a c-section, don't blame her) any way i will get back on to the subject i was on about, if you need a wheel chair to help you get out and about, take it. the more you rest that pelvis the better you will recover after. The downside of spd is that it doesn't disappear after you give birth, i still get slight aches and pains now. xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm off soon to physio and will update when I get back..... Crystal I wish I was getting plenty of help at home lol, but Warren is working such long and late shifts its unreal. My lad is always out and so hyper lately too, I've been putting it down to his ADHD which I thought was calming down but I was wrong:wacko: Think he needs to grow up a little bit more and try not to be so silly at times, cause he can behave when he really tries xxxxx

Faith I know what you mean about big babies, my eldest Nathan was 8.6lbs and born breech (vaginally) and he was a difficult birth but so worth it. I'm hoping that the hospital decide to induce Callum at 37 weeks instead of 38 but it might be wishful thinking on my part. I'll find out for definate in 2 weeks if they will..... Hope you get your BFP this month hunny xxxxx

Spuggle how is your buissiness going? Thank you for your comment about the pics and the weather was lovely that day:happydance: it had been raining most of the week but the friday was hot lol xxxxx

Hoping to see lots of BFP this month, good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## cj72

I feel like August and September are our BFP months, girls! Don't know why. But just have a feeling!!! Cramping all day yesterday and only 3 DPO yesterday. WTH. Maybe clomid made those eggs huge and my tube are screaming? heehee.

Thanks Faith- that's my younger daughter in the pic at the beach and it's one of my favorites. 

Jojo- Hope your pysio appt goes well. So sorry about your spd. Hope you feel better!


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> Jojo i have just read about your visit to diabetic clinic, jeez you're going through it atm, i feel for you hun, i had spd with both of my pregnancies and it was no fun, thankfully i didn't have crutches ( not that i didn't need them, they just wouldn't give them) maybe they are finally learning that women with spd need assistance with taking the weight off our our pelvis, they pretty much told me to get on with it !!! my friend has her baby in 1 weeks time and she has spd too, she has cruches and finds they really help, she also is having a big baby, they said it could be and 11 pounder when it's born (she's having a c-section, don't blame her) any way i will get back on to the subject i was on about, if you need a wheel chair to help you get out and about, take it. the more you rest that pelvis the better you will recover after. The downside of spd is that it doesn't disappear after you give birth, i still get slight aches and pains now. xx

Lol I never seen this post before I posted this morning.... Yep I definately feel like nothing has gone right with this pregnancy but he should defo be worth it all. I've got crutches today and I've got to try to get used to them. They made it clear at physio that they will NOT give me a wheelchair unfortunately if the spd gets worse ( we all know it will :cry: ). They said they want me as mobile as possible ready for the birth which I can fully understand, but the SPD is soooooooooooo bad now and is making me house bound with next to no sleep either. The circles round my eyes are awful they look like Warren has punched me they are that bad. But on a positive note..... the crutches do help but I'm very VERY slow on them:wacko: Thanks for the advise Spuggle, it really does help knowing someone who has been through it before and can give constructive advise. xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Hey Crystal :) Still on 50 mg so far 2nd round. I have the ole yearly dusting and cleaning gyn appt next week, so I guess we'll discuss it then. He hasn't checked my progesterone yet and at that point I'll be 12 dpo, so we'll know if I'm preg or not. I bet he'll up it to 100mg and talk about more tests. I'm ready to try an IUI !!! I'm gonna ask about that for sure! Any other questions I should ask? BTW- so glad you're back. We really missed ya around here!

Dont give up yet CJ its still early days for you hunny, I know my expectations of becoming pregnant with a sticky bean was probably a little optimistic and it take most fertile couples 12-18 months for a successful BFP so you certainly have loads of hope left!....If your progesterone is high with clomid it proves you are producing great quality eggs, maybe you should get that checked first before upping your dosage, I know I really suffered on 100mg and swore I would stick to 50mg as I was definately hatching nice eggs from 50mg so didnt see the need to up the dose anymore....I was also given a different drug as clomid caused me so much pain ovulating and I was at the emergency room twice with overstimulated ovaries...be careful and ask about scanning for your follicles and CD21 bloods, I know it is a little different outside the UK for insurance etc, but it is good to know your numbers and to be monitored whilst on Clomid, just take it easy and I really hope your appointment goes well hunny, fingers crossed you get blazing green lights :happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Crystal, nice to have you back, the piercing is going soooo well, i have been pretty busy which i wasn't expecting for a couple of months really, i love having some time out from the kids on a friday and saturday (i'm only doing those days til kids go back) as the 6 week holidays drag and the kids get so bored know matter what you do with them, i think they really miss school too, so how are things with you hunny ?? xx :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I know all about the kids being bored...lol...we have just moved house too and Paige is just starting to find new friends to play with in estate and most of them are boys!...bless.....never mind September will soon be here and normality restored, really glad you are keeping busy hunny and I wish you every success in the world with your new business venture :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, I'm sooo glad to see you posting :hugs: I was sure worried about you, hun:flower: Are you doing okay? You have such strength; I really admire you for that:hugs:

 
I just needed to take some time out Faith, everything was getting us so down and I think I am truely hitting a mid life crisis, so just trying to see the positive side of things instead of the negatives, I couldnt ask for more from my hubby he has been amazing and even after all of my tears and anger he actually listened to my plea and is supporting me more than ever and love him so much for putting up with me..:wacko: Onwards and Upwards I say!

How are you keeping? I see you are near your testing stage, it would be fantastic to see some good news from you, fingers crossed faith xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

JoJo its hard when you have lots of juggling with the kids and I am so sorry you are having such a rough time girl!...I really feel for your rollercoaster ride, you still give us inspiration though and I really hope there is gonna be some stage in your pregnancy when you can actually start enjoying it, which should be now.........Hang in there babes, your baby boy will be here soon enough and hopefully everything will return back to normal for you....Big Hugs......I wish you lived closer to me then I help could look after you and be your taxi ride...lol...xx Speak soon xx


----------



## cj72

I'll ask about doing the progesterone check. I'm CD19 now, so I'd have to do it Saturday. I'll have to check with the doc. I do get some pain around Ovulation, so I'm going to ask him to hold off on the 100mg until he tests me. :) Hope you girls have a great day!!! Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> JoJo its hard when you have lots of juggling with the kids and I am so sorry you are having such a rough time girl!...I really feel for your rollercoaster ride, you still give us inspiration though and I really hope there is gonna be some stage in your pregnancy when you can actually start enjoying it, which should be now.........Hang in there babes, your baby boy will be here soon enough and hopefully everything will return back to normal for you....Big Hugs......I wish you lived closer to me then I help could look after you and be your taxi ride...lol...xx Speak soon xx

You are always sooooooooo lovely Crystal and soon enough your ride will start too. Hopefully all your girls will start it soon:happydance: I really thought it would be different and I would find it easier this time round:blush: but never mind eh...... I'm still very happy and grinning and bearing it lol. Not much longer to go and it still hasn't put me off ttc for another:haha: xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> I'll ask about doing the progesterone check. I'm CD19 now, so I'd have to do it Saturday. I'll have to check with the doc. I do get some pain around Ovulation, so I'm going to ask him to hold off on the 100mg until he tests me. :) Hope you girls have a great day!!! Baby dust to you all!!!

Hi CJ, they call is day 21 Progesterone check, However always count 7 days after Ovulation so if you Ovulated on CD14 then get bloods taken CD 21 however if you Ovulated on CD13 then CD 20 would be the day of Progesterone testing, as levels start to drop 7 days after Ovulation (Progesterone provides Creamy CM) and high readings are always good :thumbup: Hope this helps I dont want to sound like I know everything cos I dont its only because I had alot of testing done with being on Clomid previously, hope this helps a little xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> JoJo its hard when you have lots of juggling with the kids and I am so sorry you are having such a rough time girl!...I really feel for your rollercoaster ride, you still give us inspiration though and I really hope there is gonna be some stage in your pregnancy when you can actually start enjoying it, which should be now.........Hang in there babes, your baby boy will be here soon enough and hopefully everything will return back to normal for you....Big Hugs......I wish you lived closer to me then I help could look after you and be your taxi ride...lol...xx Speak soon xx
> 
> You are always sooooooooo lovely Crystal and soon enough your ride will start too. Hopefully all your girls will start it soon:happydance: I really thought it would be different and I would find it easier this time round:blush: but never mind eh...... I'm still very happy and grinning and bearing it lol. Not much longer to go and it still hasn't put me off ttc for another:haha: xxxxClick to expand...

Hey lady let me get off the starting grid before you think of starting for another lol,,xxx:hugs:

Yeah babes you are so lucky so enjoy every minute of it, I would give anything to be nursing a bump...and backache and morning sickness and heartburn, and wonderful kicks!!! Stay strong Jo, you are on the home stretch now, big hugs xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Well af got me just now so I guess a HSG is in order for me next week. I am not sure if I will take the clomid this cycle or next. I would like to see the condition of my tubes before I take it? I have been having horrible af cramps for a week now and so so bad I even tested yesterday because he cramps were there so long but nothing happening. I am glad she came so now I can get some answers.

Crystal it is nice to see you again :hugs:


----------



## cj72

crystal69uk said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> I'll ask about doing the progesterone check. I'm CD19 now, so I'd have to do it Saturday. I'll have to check with the doc. I do get some pain around Ovulation, so I'm going to ask him to hold off on the 100mg until he tests me. :) Hope you girls have a great day!!! Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Hi CJ, they call is day 21 Progesterone check, However always count 7 days after Ovulation so if you Ovulated on CD14 then get bloods taken CD 21 however if you Ovulated on CD13 then CD 20 would be the day of Progesterone testing, as levels start to drop 7 days after Ovulation (Progesterone provides Creamy CM) and high readings are always good :thumbup: Hope this helps I dont want to sound like I know everything cos I dont its only because I had alot of testing done with being on Clomid previously, hope this helps a little xxxClick to expand...

Sounds like a plan. I have had terrible bloating all day long and loads of CM too. Is that also a side effect of clomid? I'm 5DPO...All opinions and experience is welcome!!:hugs: After having 2 kids, you'd think I knew more than I so, but at 25 and 28, seems I was a little fertile Myrtle, and not so much now! :dohh:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Well af got me just now so I guess a HSG is in order for me next week. I am not sure if I will take the clomid this cycle or next. I would like to see the condition of my tubes before I take it? I have been having horrible af cramps for a week now and so so bad I even tested yesterday because he cramps were there so long but nothing happening. I am glad she came so now I can get some answers.
> 
> Crystal it is nice to see you again :hugs:

Super, booo:cry: I'm really sorry AF showed again. I'm sure having the HSG will give you some answers..sorry you're going to have to endure that:( Take some pain killers ahead of time:thumbup: sounds like that has helped many women. I'm afraid I'm not too far behind you in the HSG department:nope: bummer, eh?

Praying for 2 WIDE OPEN tubes for you:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> I'll ask about doing the progesterone check. I'm CD19 now, so I'd have to do it Saturday. I'll have to check with the doc. I do get some pain around Ovulation, so I'm going to ask him to hold off on the 100mg until he tests me. :) Hope you girls have a great day!!! Baby dust to you all!!!
> 
> Hi CJ, they call is day 21 Progesterone check, However always count 7 days after Ovulation so if you Ovulated on CD14 then get bloods taken CD 21 however if you Ovulated on CD13 then CD 20 would be the day of Progesterone testing, as levels start to drop 7 days after Ovulation (Progesterone provides Creamy CM) and high readings are always good :thumbup: Hope this helps I dont want to sound like I know everything cos I dont its only because I had alot of testing done with being on Clomid previously, hope this helps a little xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan. I have had terrible bloating all day long and loads of CM too. Is that also a side effect of clomid? I'm 5DPO...All opinions and experience is welcome!!:hugs: After having 2 kids, you'd think I knew more than I so, but at 25 and 28, seems I was a little fertile Myrtle, and not so much now! :dohh:Click to expand...

Cj, good luck hun:hugs: I wish I could offer some help with symptoms, but I'm a really terrible one for that:dohh: I'm starting to follow the line of thinking that the fewer *symptoms* the more likely you're preggers:winkwink: seems every month I've had lots of preggie signs (hours of google searches etc:haha:) AF comes smack on time:( I hope the clomid does the trick for you though:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks Faith- I'll say this for the clomid- I have the best, most restful sleep ever while taking it! :sleep:Vivid dreams every night, too. I was waking up every night before this a few times a night. You can definitely feel when you are Oing. I can feel it starting a few days before and then it's gone. Then a few days later, the light cramps start. The bloating is a new feature, though. Haven't had that since my TR and my first pregnancy back in 1996. I've never had bloating ever other than those 2 before today. The sweet OH came home with some General Tso's chicken just as I was getting ready to make us dinner. What a sweetheart!! :howdy:I don't tell him anything about any "symptoms" or anything. I'm not gonna get his hopes up just to dash them when the witch shows. FX'd for his sticky bean. :baby:

Speaking of sticky beans...Faith!!! :thumbup:You should know any day now! Fingers, eyes, toes - all crossed for you sweetie!!:dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Thanks Faith- I'll say this for the clomid- I have the best, most restful sleep ever while taking it! :sleep:Vivid dreams every night, too. I was waking up every night before this a few times a night. You can definitely feel when you are Oing. I can feel it starting a few days before and then it's gone. Then a few days later, the light cramps start. The bloating is a new feature, though. Haven't had that since my TR and my first pregnancy back in 1996. I've never had bloating ever other than those 2 before today. The sweet OH came home with some General Tso's chicken just as I was getting ready to make us dinner. What a sweetheart!! :howdy:I don't tell him anything about any "symptoms" or anything. I'm not gonna get his hopes up just to dash them when the witch shows. FX'd for his sticky bean. :baby:
> 
> Speaking of sticky beans...Faith!!! :thumbup:You should know any day now! Fingers, eyes, toes - all crossed for you sweetie!!:dust:

oooh CJ:happydance: super excited about your symptoms. I have everything crossed for you, too:thumbup: I'll probably test in about 3 days if AF isn't here by then. Surely hate seeing BFNs...so I'll wait a bit. My lab test results should be back by Monday. I really hope they can give me an idea of where my hormones are:wacko: I've felt for quite some time that my progesterone is low...but who knows:shrug: to be really honest, I just don't feel like I have the energy to do this anymore...but, that's probably PMS talking right now AND I managed to get heat exhaustion today while helping dh set-up for his art show in Steamboat Springs, CO..so really feeling like crap:sick:

Anyway, this thread NEEDS GOOD NEWS...bring it on CJ:happydance:


----------



## cj72

I'm tryin :) Let us know how those tests go. I'm going next Thursday and we'll see what the doc says then...12dpo.

Y'all have a great day!!! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## crystal69uk

Cj your chart is looking good and looks different to last month so much I really hope you get your BFP this month fingers crossed hunny :flower:

Faith I really hope your AF doesnt show...good look with testing and I agree we could do with some good news around here for a change....Fingers crossed for you too :hugs:

Super, I am so sorry AF got you and I pray your HSG goes well, I was actually sent a photograph of my HSG and you can see the dye flowing out each side, I will try and post it so you know roughly what to look for when you have yours....I know I took DH with me so he could look at the screen as I had the xray machine hiding my view.

Hope everyone else is having a great day........Its nearly the weekend!...Ding Dong!:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, is your dr. doing any testing to try and determine why you are having continual MC? :hugs: I'm so sorry this road has been so terrible to you:cry: I do hope the dr.s can give you some answers so you can get a sticky bean:hugs: 

Afm, had some cramps yesterday and feeling my pre-AF headache coming on:( Af should be here tomorrow :cry: Okay, so looking for the silver lining? If I would have conceived this cycle, our family would not have been able to go to the family camp we so enjoy in late April:) God knows:winkwink:

Enjoy your weekend all you lovelies:flower:


----------



## cj72

I hope you all have a great weekend too!! :happydance:You ladies are a godsend ! :thumbup:
So do you think my chart might look different b/c last month was the first month I took clomid and maybe this month it's gotten back to normal? :shrug:At least my bloating is gone from yesterday. That was terrible. Nothing different at all from normal today. I am not hungry at all. What the heck? Yesterday I ate everything in sight. :nope:The lady selling candy bars for her kid's sports team fundraiser probably thought I was nuts! I don't eat candy and I ate 3 chocolate bars. The fat kid inside definitely showed herself yesterday! haha!:muaha:

Aw Faith- sorry the witch is coming. I can't wait to hear what the doc says about your hormones!:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Super good luck with the hsg, hoping you have 2 open tubes, i'm sure all will be fine though.

Cj fingers crossed for you hun.

Hi faith, hope you are well.

i'm a bit behind on here as i've not had time to go through all the posts so not sure where you are all at in your cycles.

I have my fingers crossed for every single one of you. Would be lovely to get a bfp sticky bean on here soon. xx


----------



## cj72

Been nauseous since lunchtime. Went outside- sunny day about 90 degrees F, and felt like throwing up. I had just finished riding the mower around and it wasn't too hot, nothing. Ever since that, felt like crap. Just ate dinner and thought I might see it again. Older DD has a cold, but doesn't include that symptom. Think clomid is doing it to me? On 2 other cycles I have been in the TWW and thrown up. Maybe it's a hormone thing?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I hope the :sick: is baby related :winkwink: I really hope you caught this month:hugs: this board could sure use some good news!

Afm, woke to AF this morning...very expected, but still a disappointment:( Looking forward to seeing my test results tomorrow or Tuesday....hopefully I'll get some direction to propel my forward and offer some hope:flower: 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry AF got you faith :hugs: xxx CJ I'm hoping its good news with the sickness hun xxx


----------



## cj72

Temps are rising, ya never know! Expected BFN this am - but hey- it's only 9 DPO. 

Sorry the witch got ya Faith. I do hope the doc can give you the answers! I know it sucks. Hugs sweetie.

Hope you all have a great week!! :) Fall is coming and that used to be my seriously fertile time of the year. Hopefully that will still hold true after 10 years. Maybe we'll have a bunch of BFP's in the next month. We do need some good news!!! I'm trying not to let my boss stress me. I have one who hates women and I'm in a job few women do. Hopefully he will chill out!!! FX for me girls for no stress.


----------



## mommax3

cj i hope to see a bfp tomorrow 9 dpo is still early, Im sending positive vibes your way :)


----------



## spuggle

Faith sorry she got you, good luck for the next cycle, gets ya down though doesn't it !!!! :hugs: xx

Cj hope these symtoms lead to a nice BFP. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

CJ - Maybe the fall will create something magical for your baby making, I love the lighting in autumn, its my favourite time of year too, plus the fact a love Autumn/Winter fashion:coffee: and great to pregnant then too! I do hope AF stays away though, maybe you have tested a little early so I have everything crossed for you hunny x

Faith, how you feeling with AF arriving bang on time....I agree with Spuggle and it gets you soo down, however you are called Faith on here so I am sure you will make it through successfully x Hang in there x


----------



## cj72

Thanks for the good vibes girls! Headache today. Hormones? Who knows. Not nauseous today at all. Had light cramps all day long though. AF is due sometime Friday or Saturday.

Fall is my favorite time of year too :) We're gearing up for a hurricane here ladies, so after this weekend I might be offline working.


----------



## cj72

11 dpo and another bfn this am with fmu. I'm not counting myself out until the witch shows! I have a feeling...but then again, who knows. I rolled over in bed this am and could feel my uterus pulling- anybody know what I mean? bbs are bigger and dull pain. That's all as far as symptoms go. Check out my chart- temps still high and FF is saying possible triphasic on 8DPO. Opinions?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, your absolutely not out:thumbup: Your chart looks great:) I've heard of SO many women that don't get a BFP until the day after AF is due! It could totally just be too early. Hoping and praying it's BFP for you:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

cj your chart looks good :) I think I got mine at 12dpo so you never know :) keep us posted


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies :) Add nauseous after lunch which has lingered even as we speak, I can't even WALK with out the bbs killin me, my tummy just has this feeling... and I'm seeing evap lines?? Anyone see those and still get a BFP?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, fx'd for ya girlie:hugs:

Momma, I LOVE the new avatar:) Look at that bump grow:happydance: You look so cute:hugs:

Afm, finally got the test results back AND as I suspected...I have estrogen dominance and low progesterone:( Obviously why there's been no BFPs at my house:nope: SO, I immediately contacted a very respected and knowledgeable dr. in California who specializes in bio identical hormones and I will hopefully hear back from her tomorrow or Monday. I'm going to JUMP RIGHT ON THIS and get my hormones balanced so we can get us a baby:) Glad to have answers but just *wish* I would have pursued this earlier since I thought this may be a problem:dohh: anyway, hopefully things will be looking up from here:thumbup: I'll keep you all posted;)


----------



## jojo1972

So glad you got answers Faith and that now you can get things sorted to get your gorgeous BFP xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Thanks ladies :) Add nauseous after lunch which has lingered even as we speak, I can't even WALK with out the bbs killin me, my tummy just has this feeling... and I'm seeing evap lines?? Anyone see those and still get a BFP?

If you're using ic's then YES, they always seem to look like evaps to me when they are BFPs. If you look back through the posts on here I've said it from the beginning lol:wacko: Good luck and I really hope this is it for you. If you are getting what looks like an evap..... back it up with a better test to confirm:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Cj fingers crossed those evaps are bfps. x

Faith hope you get the hormones sorted soon so you can get your long awaited bfp. xx

Momma your bump is beautiful, cant believe you are 22 weeks already !!!!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok.

Afm- i'm enjoying the last week and a half with the kids at home, they go back to school a week on monday, i've been wishin the holidays away as they have been pretty bored but now i don't want them to go back, i will start working full time once they do so at least i will be occupied.


----------



## cj72

I know what you mean Spuggle. It seems we don't see them much once school starts :(

Faith- I'm glad you have the peace of mind knowing what's going on and sounds like you are taking the bull by the horns! FX'd for you!!!

Jojo- the evaps were showing up after the time you're supposed to look at them until this morning. I can see a shadow- can't tell if it's got any color to it or not. It's that light and it showed up within the time limit. It hasn't gone away. I have the super sensitive 10 (not sure of the unit of measure) ic's. that's the one I'm seeing the evaps on. I took a FRER (12 DPO this am) and got a negative, but it's not as sensitive as the IC. Will try again tomorrow. BBS don't hurt like they did this morning when I woke up.I was nauseous when I sat up, but not since then. OBGYN appt tonight, or AF between tomorrow and Sunday. I'll know soon enough.


----------



## jojo1972

Mmmmmmmmm the ic's sounds promising + I never got a good line on frer unfortunately, they don't seem to like my wee wee:haha: :haha: The 10miu ic's always give an evap looking positive at the start of a BFP so FX that your eggy is preggy this time hunny. xxx


----------



## mommax3

faith im soooo happy you got answers and at least there is something you can work on getting balanced :) I almost think it would suck to hear your fine you should have no problem getting preggo especially when you have been trying for awhile. Hope this helps and you get your bfp soon :) 
Spuggle my kids go back to school soon to but I have to say im really excited lol they have been at eachothers throats! not to mention it helps me get back onto a routine and I can start working out again since I wont have 3 kids up my butt lol ps: i really need it I already gained 20 pounds :(


----------



## cj72

Waiting on beta results...have been getting sick and terrible headaches for the last 3 days. still just getting evap lines, so the doc took blood for the pg test and to test my progesterone levels. He decided he'd wait and do the regular exam in 2 weeks. Even my gums are bleeding. Literally every symptom, which is pretty funny. :shrug:And wow- must be some high pollen counts here, cause I woke up with swollen eyelids- surprised OH didn't wake up, look at me and scream!:rofl:

Hope you girls have a fantastic day, I should know something by early afternoon.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

I really hope you get some good news soon then CJ, good luck hunny, I will check back in later to see how your test results are.....:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck CJ lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxx


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. He said it was negative, but my progesterone numbers were great. If I'm 13 DPO, why does he want to give me another blood test in a week? Aren't I out? So confused. Looked back at my LP and its 13 days, so tomorrow ole AF is gonna be on her way. Maybe I've just been sick all week?


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry CJ :hugs: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry: sorry for the disappointing news, Cj:hugs: good to hear that your progesterone looks good, though:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls :) I was sure this time...any idea why he'd want to do another one in a week? I figure, no need to wait on AF if a beta is neg at 12 DPO, right? When AF gets here tomorrow? Anyway, more clomid has been called in to the pharmacy, so I'm on my way to get it.


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry about the news CJ, :hugs:xxx Fingers crossed for you next cycle though, you will get there in the end hunny, keep your chin up xx:flower:


----------



## cj72

:witch: got me. CD1 :( Oh well, just means another try this month!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Keep it going CJ :flower:...We understand completely! fresh cycle, fresh start, it will happen soon x!:hugs::hug::friends:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, so sorry for the disappointing month. I agree 110% with Crystal:hugs: stay strong and hang in there. We're all in this together:winkwink:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls another 75 people to read our thread and it will be 20,000 visitors!....Wow we have had some readers!..:happydance:

ATM - tested today and BFN, so it looks like I am hitting the 1 year mark next month TTC..it has been some journey as you all know! but I am not giving up yet!!:wacko:


----------



## jojo1972

Wow thats a lot of readers lol:happydance: 

AFM I'm 32 weeks today and hoping to get my induction date on tuesday at the hospital. My blood sugars are still out of control so it looks like insulin for me:cry: I've tried so hard to keep them under control and as soon as I think I've cracked it:thumbup: they go haywire again:wacko: I'm asking if I can be induced a week earlier at 37 weeks instead of 38 due to the severe SPD. I'm really scared ATM about the birth with this as if he is going to be big? I'm not able to open my legs that wide. I've been doing as much excercise as I can on a birthing ball I've got to relieve the pain of the SPD (not that it helps much) but I'm terrified incase I have to have a c-section. I was bad enough having the reversal lol. Surgery scares the hell out of me.... So hopefully my lovely consultant will give the go ahead for early induction xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> Wow thats a lot of readers lol:happydance:
> 
> AFM I'm 32 weeks today and hoping to get my induction date on tuesday at the hospital. My blood sugars are still out of control so it looks like insulin for me:cry: I've tried so hard to keep them under control and as soon as I think I've cracked it:thumbup: they go haywire again:wacko: I'm asking if I can be induced a week earlier at 37 weeks instead of 38 due to the severe SPD. I'm really scared ATM about the birth with this as if he is going to be big? I'm not able to open my legs that wide. I've been doing as much excercise as I can on a birthing ball I've got to relieve the pain of the SPD (not that it helps much) but I'm terrified incase I have to have a c-section. I was bad enough having the reversal lol. Surgery scares the hell out of me.... So hopefully my lovely consultant will give the go ahead for early induction xxx

Jojo, I hope everything goes well and you can delivery vaginally, HOWEVER, try not to worry and fear a c-section. I had 2 vaginal births..both induced and extremely miserable! My last 2 babies were born via c-section and I have to say..I would choose the c-section over an induced birth any day (I didn't even KNOW about epidurals at that time:( ) :thumbup: just take it a day at a time. It's amazing how we can rise to the occasion when the situation requires it. I'm sure you will do great! You'll be snuggling your little one in no time:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> Hey girls another 75 people to read our thread and it will be 20,000 visitors!....Wow we have had some readers!..:happydance:
> 
> ATM - tested today and BFN, so it looks like I am hitting the 1 year mark next month TTC..it has been some journey as you all know! but I am not giving up yet!!:wacko:

Crystal, this has been a tough year for you and I'm so sorry:hugs: isn't it great that we can't see the future? If we could, many of us would not CHOOSE this journey and we would miss out on so much...it's not on the mountain tops in which we grow, but rather in the valleys:( At least for me, I feel like I've learned so much in the past 9 mo. of this journey. If we are blessed with another baby...I will not take a single day of it for granted. 

I *HOPE* you will get your miracle soon! 

Did your dr. do any testing to see why they think the repeat MC?

Wow! almost 20,000 visitors:happydance: I'm sure this thread has brought hope, encouragement and friendship for many. I know it has truly been a blessing for me:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies!!! I totally agree Jojo- a csection was the way to go!! Give me some drugs then hand me my baby! I was recovered completely in 2 weeks, and was up and walking around the same day. I think I even flirted with the anesthesiologist while they were opening me up. whoops...
I agree Hope- I feel like I have learned a lot, and love my OH even more. Only the man upstairs knows when and if he'll give us our miracle. And I trust in his judgement.

Glad you're not giving up Crystal!! :) You two make such a cute couple! I know you'll have lovely children!


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls another 75 people to read our thread and it will be 20,000 visitors!....Wow we have had some readers!..:happydance:
> 
> ATM - tested today and BFN, so it looks like I am hitting the 1 year mark next month TTC..it has been some journey as you all know! but I am not giving up yet!!:wacko:
> 
> Crystal, this has been a tough year for you and I'm so sorry:hugs: isn't it great that we can't see the future? If we could, many of us would not CHOOSE this journey and we would miss out on so much...it's not on the mountain tops in which we grow, but rather in the valleys:( At least for me, I feel like I've learned so much in the past 9 mo. of this journey. If we are blessed with another baby...I will not take a single day of it for granted.
> 
> I *HOPE* you will get your miracle soon!
> 
> Did your dr. do any testing to see why they think the repeat MC?
> 
> Wow! almost 20,000 visitors:happydance: I'm sure this thread has brought hope, encouragement and friendship for many. I know it has truly been a blessing for me:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Faith, your words are so encouraging :hugs:I totally agree with you, I too have learned so much about my strengths and weaknesses through this past year and I still have the courage and determination to carry on this journey, I will treasure every minute and not take anything for granted anylonger...life is too short and you only get one shot at the title, so I am making the most of my life the way it is now, however if we were successful with a pregnancy, I would cherish every moment like it was my last!

In terms of M/C etc, yeah I have had every test going, and my Dr seems to think its my lining which is causing the problem as Clomid can make your lining thin and thats why the beanies arent sticking, as I have been on a break from drugs etc, I have an ultra sound booked Wednesday post ovulation before it breaks down into AF to see if it is recovering and thickening, also as I am not on clomid anymore now my Progesterone may not be strong enough to support a pregnancy and again I will have to have more testing done to establish where I go from here on in really.....So clomid has helped me produce better quality eggs and more progesterone but is thinning my lining, but without it, my eggs arent that good therefore the Corpus Luteum not producing enough Progesterone to maintain things, so its a catch 22 situation really, I know I was going to try Tamoxifen as it isnt as evasive as clomid so I will see what happens after Wednesday.....:shrug:

Its Bank Holiday here in the UK so I am off out with my hubby and Paige to enjoy some family time :thumbup:xx take care everyone! and enjoy your day too xx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Wow thats a lot of readers lol:happydance:
> 
> AFM I'm 32 weeks today and hoping to get my induction date on tuesday at the hospital. My blood sugars are still out of control so it looks like insulin for me:cry: I've tried so hard to keep them under control and as soon as I think I've cracked it:thumbup: they go haywire again:wacko: I'm asking if I can be induced a week earlier at 37 weeks instead of 38 due to the severe SPD. I'm really scared ATM about the birth with this as if he is going to be big? I'm not able to open my legs that wide. I've been doing as much excercise as I can on a birthing ball I've got to relieve the pain of the SPD (not that it helps much) but I'm terrified incase I have to have a c-section. I was bad enough having the reversal lol. Surgery scares the hell out of me.... So hopefully my lovely consultant will give the go ahead for early induction xxx

 
:wacko: I really hope your appt goes well on Tuesday and I really hope you get your wish!.......however if a C Section is needed you will be awake this time with an epidural and its pain free its great!...I agree with faith I have has 1 vaginally and 1 c section and I do prefer the section although the recovery time is longer and you need more support from family and friends which is always good!..xxxxx WhoooHoooo not long now Jo.....xxxxx Cant wait to see his little face, bless his little cotton socks..lol..xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I know for definate that they are not letting me go over 38 weeks and so hope I can do it vaginally still. If they agree to 37 weeks its only 5 weeks today that they will have me in :happydance: Will any of you be trying for vbac next time? xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi Girls, Cj sorry the witch got you, i really thought this was going to be your month. :hugs:

Crystal its so nice to have you back, sorry for the bfn but there's still time. :thumbup:

Jojo i have induced labour with my first which didn't progress so had c-section, with my second i had an elective c-section as i thought it would be easier to arrange childcar whilst i was in hospital, also iknew what to expect second time round, it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be and with my second i was up just hours after an driving after 5 days, recovery was great, i did feel a little disapointed that i didn't get to have a vaginal birth as i felt a bit like a failiure the with my first. xx

Faith how are things with you, are you starting to get those hormones sorted ?

Momma my kids have been at eachothers throats too, but i'm still gonna miss them loads, you will be glad to get some rest i imagine, looking after other kids while being pregnant is no joke !!! x

Hi to all you other lovely girls. x


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I thought I would touch base with you and let you all know how my HSG went today. I am absolutely crushed I feel empty my heart is broken. Both of my tubes are blocked,not one drop of dye ran through either tube :(. The dotor that performed it was not my doctor and just said they are blocked and speak to my doctor about the bfp's I have been getting. This is the end for me I am drained and have no more tears to cry. I will see my doctor soon and let her tell me the same thing I did today. 

I want to thank you lovely ladies for all of your support. xx :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Super - docs can read those wrong!!! There is ZERO way both tubes are blocked if you're getting BFPs!! Don't you believe it for one second!!! Chapel Hill Tubal reversal center can look at your scans and tell you if they are really closed or not. One is open at the very least!!!


----------



## Superstoked

cj72 said:


> Super - docs can read those wrong!!! There is ZERO way both tubes are blocked if you're getting BFPs!! Don't you believe it for one second!!! Chapel Hill Tubal reversal center can look at your scans and tell you if they are really closed or not. One is open at the very least!!!

Thanks cj :hugs: Chapel Hill, I am in Canada. I seen the test myself they turned screen my way. I am lost/confused.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I thought I would touch base with you and let you all know how my HSG went today. I am absolutely crushed I feel empty my heart is broken. Both of my tubes are blocked,not one drop of dye ran through either tube :(. The dotor that performed it was not my doctor and just said they are blocked and speak to my doctor about the bfp's I have been getting. This is the end for me I am drained and have no more tears to cry. I will see my doctor soon and let her tell me the same thing I did today.
> 
> I want to thank you lovely ladies for all of your support. xx :hugs:

Super, my heart is breaking for you:nope: there is always the possibility of your tubes in a spasm. I don't know how you feel about natural remedies, but if you google *unblocking tubes naturally* you will find many stories of success. The procedures are not cheap, but look hopeful. My biggest fear is to hear the very same thing you heard:cry: I'm so sorry:( If you can, do some research on these natural remedies:hugs: I will be praying for you:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I thought I would touch base with you and let you all know how my HSG went today. I am absolutely crushed I feel empty my heart is broken. Both of my tubes are blocked,not one drop of dye ran through either tube :(. The dotor that performed it was not my doctor and just said they are blocked and speak to my doctor about the bfp's I have been getting. This is the end for me I am drained and have no more tears to cry. I will see my doctor soon and let her tell me the same thing I did today.
> 
> I want to thank you lovely ladies for all of your support. xx :hugs:

 
Awww Dale, I am so sorry hunny, what horrible news for you! What a damn shame this is your outcome after all of the hills and mountains you have climbed in your TTC journey.....I also dont understand how you have been getting BFP's then if both tubes are blocked???...Very complicated indeed, my heart also goes out to you sincerely and I pray there is something that can be done to help your fertility.......Please keep us informed on how you are, we are all here with a big shoulder to lean on when you need us..xxxxx.......:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Dale, but like the others, can't understand how you have been getting BFPs? I pray that they are wrong xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies, has anyone tried the home SA tests? Think I'm gonna try one on my sweetie if I don't get preggo this time around. This hurricane has kicked my butt-literally. I scout ahead of the power crews and tell them where the problems are, and I have walked so much that I can't walk without pain in my calves and ankles. Even a nights rest doesn't help. Anyway, last day of clomid is tomorrow for this cycle. Thursday and Friday are gonna be our days!!! One question, though, my gyno appt was moved to Thursday night. If I'm using preseed and we BD in the AM, when I go to the gyno in the afternoon, will that screw up my pap?


----------



## spuggle

Dale i'm so sorry for your results, i understand exactly what you are going through right now, i have heard that the tubes can spasm during the examination and it does seem strange that you got bfp's if tubes are blocked, i would get in touch with you regular doc and see what he/she says. if you need anything, support, rant anything get in touch as i know just how heart breaking it is when you hear that news. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> Dale i'm so sorry for your results, i understand exactly what you are going through right now, i have heard that the tubes can spasm during the examination and it does seem strange that you got bfp's if tubes are blocked, i would get in touch with you regular doc and see what he/she says. if you need anything, support, rant anything get in touch as i know just how heart breaking it is when you hear that news. xx

I feel it for you 2 guys......xxx Spuggle & Superstoked, I think it would tbe great for you 2 to buddy up, as you will understand each other very well..:flower:...I can only imagine, how you are feeling and it is heartbreaking.....xxx 
Sending huge amounts of Cuddle Dust :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Thanks Crystal, it's taken a while but i feel i'm ok about it now, i was gutted but that was what was meant to be i suppose. I have so many things going on at the moment i don't very often think about babies anymore. My DH broke his ankle on bank holiday monday and was in hospital for 2 days after having to have an op to pin and plate his ankle back together and now he has a plaster cast and crutches and is struggling even to do the smallest of things, so as you can imagine i'm very busy tending to his needs, also i start work full time this week which means i'm going to have to leave him alone alot which worries me. :nope:


----------



## cj72

Spuggle- sorry to hear about your DH. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## cj72

Just got my pos on my opk and my OH is working tonight!!! I hope it holds off til tomorrow! Cross your fingers! Hugs and baby dust to you all :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck CJ, I hope you can hold your O off until tomorrow?....Fingers crossed for you this cycle...:hugs:

Spuggle, I hope your DH is getting better :shrug:? You cant do everything though hunny, so I hope your full time job goes well and you manage to juggle everything in your working day, its so hard to find a balance at home when there is so much going on......Thats why women are good at multi tasking though as we can do 3 jobs at the same time....Big Hugs..Hope DH gets better soon.:hugs:xxx

Jo Jo how are feeling, I bet you are glad the cooler weather is coming, I bet you are blooming hunny..xx

Faith, how are you lady?....I really hope you catch your egg this month!...and your hormones are behaving!...Take care :flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, I'm not doing to badly Crystal.... I ended up going to the hospital Tuesday night due to having contractions all day on and off. All went well and I wasn't in labour but the said I have an irritated uterus and it will happen again :wacko:. I've since been having the contractions on and off but keep taking the paracetamol like what they said to do and will go back in if they increase more in pain through the para's. They did a Actim Partus test whilst I was there and it came back negative which means I'm not high risk of going into labour within the next 2 weeks. I think its all the stress of having the heating done in the house but thats all done now as of today:happydance: but its been hard going as they have been working in every room so we had no privacy at all whilst the work was going on. We've decided to hold off the move to Warrens house til after baby has been born now, and I doubt very much that I will be having much to do with it lol. The 3 strapping men can deal with it pmsl.

Hows everyone else doing? Good luck to all of you this month and I hope you all catch those eggies xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, 

Just popping in to say hello. How is everyone?


----------



## cj72

Hey girls!! The OH took a long lunch break the night before I O'd and with preseed and instead cups along with BDing about 16 hours before, we've done all we can do. :dust:Now the 2ww... Doing well, thinking about moving to a house of our own instead of renting. 
Glad to hear the visit to the hospital ended in at least 2 more weeks of the bun in the oven, Jojo! Next month isn't that far away :) Crystal and Ready..:hi:
Faith- where ya been? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Sending loads of :dust::dust: CJ, I really hope you have your timing down to perfection, it sounds like it!.....I really hope you get your sticky BFP this month hunny.....just try and keep busy to keep you mind off the TWW..I know it drives me crazy....keep us informed when you will be testing:happydance:..xxxxx

Jo Jo.....not long now! :happydance:then :baby::cloud9: will be in your arms....I am so excited for you babes.....xxx:hugs:

Karen, pleased you have popped in to see us, how are feeling?, I know this journey has been sooo difficult for you, but I know you will find the strength to carry on, you are such a strong positive woman...:hugs:

ATM = I have tried another fertility drug this month and I am already showing signs of Ovulation really early this month so I am hoping it will happen in the next few days :happydance:the weather in the UK is rather dark and miserable so I guess we will be getting lots of babydancing in whilst we are snuggled up on the cold evenings etc..:blush:....Autumn is here at last and its my fav time of year so I am feeling really good about things.........at least my mood has lifted.....wow 1 year TTC, where has the time gone....xx

Faith I hope you pop in soon with some news about your journey this month.....I think you will be roughly be on the same cycle as CJ, and I am catching up a little....let us know how you are hunny xxxxx

I really hope we have some good news on this thread soon, we are due bucket loads!...xxx Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## cj72

Yes, we are due some good news!! Is it possible to Ovulate from both ovaries? It sure felt like it this time. Falls my favorite time of the year too- I can't wait until it's colder at night. Heard that tropical storm Katia is headed your way, UK ladies. Just missed us here, but we've been getting torrential rains here due to Tropical Storm Lee. My road was covered in water! What fertility drugs are you trying Crystal?


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Yes, we are due some good news!! Is it possible to Ovulate from both ovaries? It sure felt like it this time. Falls my favorite time of the year too- I can't wait until it's colder at night. Heard that tropical storm Katia is headed your way, UK ladies. Just missed us here, but we've been getting torrential rains here due to Tropical Storm Lee. My road was covered in water! What fertility drugs are you trying Crystal?

Hi CJ, yes it is possible to pop 2 eggs, but usually with 24-48 hours of each other, I am not sure about both side though, as I know you have one dominant ovary each cycle, I know there is alot of discussion about Ovulating multiple eggs and if they do come from both sides and especially whilst on clomid......fingers crossed for you, I know twins is increased by 20% whilst on clomid and also our age will also increase the chances too!

I am trying Tamoxifen this month, which is similar to Clomid but not as evasive, so I am hoping it does the trick, its main function is to treat breast cancer but can be used as a fertility drug also, so I will have to wait and see what happens really...I will get my bloods checked 7 days after Ovulation so I will see how I get on when the time comes :thumbup:
The weather is totally unpredicable in the UK at the moment and I am sure I am living in the bermuda triangle sometimes as we are very high up and we always get the worst winters/snow/ice compared to others, so I hope Katia stays away from the North East...lol...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girls, you're so sweet:hugs: thanks for thinking of me:hugs:

Cj, I'm glad you were able to cover your basis. It's always nice when the TWW starts and you KNOW you've done all you can:thumbup: I sure hope this is your month:hugs: Looks like Crystal is right, you and I are cycle buddies this go-around:happydance:

Crystal, I hope and pray this new fertility drug is just the ticket for you:hugs: you have been through so much and it's high time for you to be holding your baby in your arms:hugs:

Afm, my cycle was crazy this month! I usually ovulate on cd17 or 18, but this month, I didn't even get a pos. opk until the night of cd19. Dh had to leave on a business trip the morning of cd19 and got home last night (cd20)! We weren't able to bd until 10pm! I'm don't know if it was too late by then or not:nope: We had been in a good pattern of bd'ing everyother day starting at cd9, but the ONE critical day would have been cd19 and dh was out of town:sad2: Anyway, more disconcerting to me this cycle is what I *thought* were O pains..on the left...which started on CD13. They have continued DAILY since then and even waking me up during the night. The pain sometimes radiates to my lower back, but feels like the O pains I normally get. I've also been having waves of nausea:( I'm still feeling the pains as recently as this morning! After doing research, I'm worried that it could be endo:nope: Crazy thing is, when I had my TR done, the dr. said everything looked great in there and he didn't even see any scarring from my last 2 c-sections! Ugh, our bodies are so complex! I have an appt. with a nature path dr. in a week. They use chinese medicine, among other things, and also do testing to see where the body is not functioning properly. I hope this turns up some answers. I always like to look at natural approaches to healing before going the conventional route, but conventional will certainly be the next step if I can't make progress this way. Now, all that said...I'm starting my progesterone cream TODAY:) I'll see if this helps:wacko:

I hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Girls, you're so sweet:hugs: thanks for thinking of me:hugs:
> 
> Cj, I'm glad you were able to cover your basis. It's always nice when the TWW starts and you KNOW you've done all you can:thumbup: I sure hope this is your month:hugs: Looks like Crystal is right, you and I are cycle buddies this go-around:happydance:
> 
> Crystal, I hope and pray this new fertility drug is just the ticket for you:hugs: you have been through so much and it's high time for you to be holding your baby in your arms:hugs:
> 
> Afm, my cycle was crazy this month! I usually ovulate on cd17 or 18, but this month, I didn't even get a pos. opk until the night of cd19. Dh had to leave on a business trip the morning of cd19 and got home last night (cd20)! We weren't able to bd until 10pm! I'm don't know if it was too late by then or not:nope: We had been in a good pattern of bd'ing everyother day starting at cd9, but the ONE critical day would have been cd19 and dh was out of town:sad2: Anyway, more disconcerting to me this cycle is what I *thought* were O pains..on the left...which started on CD13. They have continued DAILY since then and even waking me up during the night. The pain sometimes radiates to my lower back, but feels like the O pains I normally get. I've also been having waves of nausea:( I'm still feeling the pains as recently as this morning! After doing research, I'm worried that it could be endo:nope: Crazy thing is, when I had my TR done, the dr. said everything looked great in there and he didn't even see any scarring from my last 2 c-sections! Ugh, our bodies are so complex! I have an appt. with a nature path dr. in a week. They use chinese medicine, among other things, and also do testing to see where the body is not functioning properly. I hope this turns up some answers. I always like to look at natural approaches to healing before going the conventional route, but conventional will certainly be the next step if I can't make progress this way. Now, all that said...I'm starting my progesterone cream TODAY:) I'll see if this helps:wacko:
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs:

 
Faith I think we always look for the cause of our symptoms and get it wrong sometimes as we look for the worst scenario's....If you Dr didnt find any endo at the time of your TR then maybe you dont have it....it seems unusual to get it so sudden:wacko:.....Maybe your body was gearing up to Ovulate early and then didnt.....sometimes this happens when you have a few dominant follicles in one cycle....I know I suffer alot of pains/sickness/backache around the middle of my cycle always whether I have been pregnant or not so it may just be your body in preperation for the egg.....Also if you have O'd late your eggie will last 24-48 hours so dont count yourself out by any means.............I think by the sounds of things you would have had bucket loads of swimmers in your seminal pool just waiting for your egg!..............I really hope things improve painwise for you, and I pray its your body preparing for that lovely ball of cells to embed into..........Fingers crossed Faith.....I hope you get some answers soon xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Girls, you're so sweet:hugs: thanks for thinking of me:hugs:
> 
> Cj, I'm glad you were able to cover your basis. It's always nice when the TWW starts and you KNOW you've done all you can:thumbup: I sure hope this is your month:hugs: Looks like Crystal is right, you and I are cycle buddies this go-around:happydance:
> 
> Crystal, I hope and pray this new fertility drug is just the ticket for you:hugs: you have been through so much and it's high time for you to be holding your baby in your arms:hugs:
> 
> Afm, my cycle was crazy this month! I usually ovulate on cd17 or 18, but this month, I didn't even get a pos. opk until the night of cd19. Dh had to leave on a business trip the morning of cd19 and got home last night (cd20)! We weren't able to bd until 10pm! I'm don't know if it was too late by then or not:nope: We had been in a good pattern of bd'ing everyother day starting at cd9, but the ONE critical day would have been cd19 and dh was out of town:sad2: Anyway, more disconcerting to me this cycle is what I *thought* were O pains..on the left...which started on CD13. They have continued DAILY since then and even waking me up during the night. The pain sometimes radiates to my lower back, but feels like the O pains I normally get. I've also been having waves of nausea:( I'm still feeling the pains as recently as this morning! After doing research, I'm worried that it could be endo:nope: Crazy thing is, when I had my TR done, the dr. said everything looked great in there and he didn't even see any scarring from my last 2 c-sections! Ugh, our bodies are so complex! I have an appt. with a nature path dr. in a week. They use chinese medicine, among other things, and also do testing to see where the body is not functioning properly. I hope this turns up some answers. I always like to look at natural approaches to healing before going the conventional route, but conventional will certainly be the next step if I can't make progress this way. Now, all that said...I'm starting my progesterone cream TODAY:) I'll see if this helps:wacko:
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs:
> 
> 
> Faith I think we always look for the cause of our symptoms and get it wrong sometimes as we look for the worst scenario's....If you Dr didnt find any endo at the time of your TR then maybe you dont have it....it seems unusual to get it so sudden:wacko:.....Maybe your body was gearing up to Ovulate early and then didnt.....sometimes this happens when you have a few dominant follicles in one cycle....I know I suffer alot of pains/sickness/backache around the middle of my cycle always whether I have been pregnant or not so it may just be your body in preperation for the egg.....Also if you have O'd late your eggie will last 24-48 hours so dont count yourself out by any means.............I think by the sounds of things you would have had bucket loads of swimmers in your seminal pool just waiting for your egg!..............I really hope things improve painwise for you, and I pray its your body preparing for that lovely ball of cells to embed into..........Fingers crossed Faith.....I hope you get some answers soon xxxxClick to expand...

Crystal, I hope you're right:) I tend to think worse case sometimes...hopefully it's just a strong O :) I'm trying not to drive dh crazy with all my aches & pains complaining..especially since he's so buried with work stress. It's great to have you gals to vent to:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey Faith- Have you been drinking darker drinks instead of water? It could be a kidney infection...or if on Clomid, I sometimes feel like my ovaries will fall off! I usually get a little extra money in the late winter, so I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant by March ( my one year from TR is in April) that I should schedule an HSG, cause they are so expensive!!! Also trying to convince my Oh that it's ok to go to a doctor and give a SA in a cup is hard!! They have a home test and we're gonna have to try that. Fertilaid is on it's way next month if this doesn't work. 6th cycle trying it. I'm not frustrated yet, I've got time. I thougth 40 would be my cutoff, but at this point, I'm not gonna give up! Even if my tubes are closed, I'm going back for a second TR. My OH is gonna hold our baby in his arms come hell or high water!!! :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Hey Faith- Have you been drinking darker drinks instead of water? It could be a kidney infection...or if on Clomid, I sometimes feel like my ovaries will fall off! I usually get a little extra money in the late winter, so I'm thinking if I'm not pregnant by March ( my one year from TR is in April) that I should schedule an HSG, cause they are so expensive!!! Also trying to convince my Oh that it's ok to go to a doctor and give a SA in a cup is hard!! They have a home test and we're gonna have to try that. Fertilaid is on it's way next month if this doesn't work. 6th cycle trying it. I'm not frustrated yet, I've got time. I thougth 40 would be my cutoff, but at this point, I'm not gonna give up! Even if my tubes are closed, I'm going back for a second TR. My OH is gonna hold our baby in his arms come hell or high water!!! :)

Cj, I LOVE your attitude of not giving up:happydance: I feel the same way..if my tube/tubes are blocked, I will try some natural means of unblocking and if that doesn't work, I, too, will likely have a 2nd TR. Hopefully it won't come to that for either of us:hugs: As for kidney infection, I've considered that possibility. I've had plenty of UTIs in the past and been watching for pain during urination or bleeding, which is always the case with me when I have a UTI. I've not had either of the usual pain, although I do have a deep OVARY type pain sometimes when I urinate..not like a UTI pain. I've read this could by a cyst:dohh: If the pain continues, I will have to see the dr. :winkwink:

On another note..we did a home SA on my hubby back in January. It came back *normal*. However, the instructions said do not to FREEZE..ugh.. it sat in our mail box over the weekend in freezing winter temps as we didn't realize it had come:dohh: My dr. said we may try a *post-coital test* where I go in to the office the morning following a bd'ing session during O time to see how the sperm are interacting with the CM and what kind of movement he's able to see. This might be another option if your dh doesn't want to make a trip to the dr. This, of course, doesn't show semen volume, but might let you see how they like the surroundings:winkwink: In fact, I may do a google search on this to see what else can be determined from this *test*

Good luck this month to you and all my TR sisters:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey CJ & Faith, I feel for you guys still needing more answers regarding hormones/HSG, etc I was very lucky to have all testing done prior to my reversal operation, as my Dr said it was pointless to go ahead if there was a fertility probelm else where, also my HSG was scheduled free of charge...so I feel very lucky to have had all this included in my TR price at the beginning....Fingers crossed you both get some answers soon....xxxx

_I am just waiting to O at the mo!.....temp dropped way down this morning so O is immenent... as I always get a big drop beforehand..fingers crossed as this is my last try before really taking a break from it all, I wont give up completely but you have to draw a line somewhere and I am one year in soon....and feeling stressed by it all, but all you lovely ladies will totally appreciate that!...xxxxx_

_I realy hope we get some deserved BFP's this cycle.......Fingers crossed ladies....I have you all in my thoughts...._

_CJ - BTW - you were right about Katia coming towards the UK, ITS HERE with a vengance!!!! With weather warnings in place....We are up North and getting the worst of it so far, as we always do....xxx_

_Jojo, just checking on you hunny xxx Hope everything ok as you havent been on for a few days......xxxxx Hope you check in soon with your bump xxxx_

_Have a good day ladies, be safe and well......_


----------



## cj72

I know what you mean. I am so sick of weather! I wish an HSG was included in my TR price. I've got an appoint ment today with the specialist to ask how much it is. I am afraid to find out. From what I've heard, it's around $1000 here in VA. Well, ladies, off to work! Have a great day!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, get some good bd'ing in:hugs: I hope this is the start of a joyful 9 months:hugs::hugs: I can totally relate to the stress:nope: my one is Nov. 10th:cry: I NEVER thought it would take this long:( I know I've said this at least a dozen times, but I have such a deep sympathy for women with infertility issues now! Before the TR, we got pg SO easily and I really just thought that infertility was mostly due to *just not trying hard enough:dohh:* well, we have ALL disproven that for sure:thumbup: Good luck with this month:kiss: be careful with the nasty weather!!! glad you still have internet:winkwink: 

Cj, my dr. is telling me an HSG would be about $800...so $1000 is probably right in there. I will def. follow in the HSG footsteps if I'm not preggers by the time my hormones are balanced out:winkwink: I figure it's a waste of my time/pain/money to have one done if my hormones are still out of whack. I hate to waste those fertile months after the HSG, if my body isn't ready to carry through with a healthy pregnancy:wacko: 
I HOPE you won't need one and this cycle is BFP for you:happydance: :hugs:

Afm, the ovary pains were gone as of yesterday morning:thumbup: what a relief! So, they must have been ovulation-related. I told dh I must have been pushing out a dinosaur egg:haha: anyway, ff is saying I'm 4dpo today (same as Cj:)). I need to update my ticker:winkwink:


----------



## jojo1972

Hello ladies, all is sounding promising for this month with you all:happydance: I hope there is some BFP's. 

I know what you mean about the weather Crystal its really bad atm, hopefully the weather men are actually right for once and that by wednesday it will have calmed down:happydance:

Well AFM I've been to the midwife today and she isn't sure but she thinks that baby may of turned into breech position? I hope and pray she is wrong and I really do think and feel she is wrong..... I'm at hospital tomorrow and will ask my consultant if he will have a feel which way up Callum is. If he is breech I will insist on having a c-section this time as when I gave birth to my eldest Nathan, it was awful. He was extended breech which was the best breech positon to be born in. Labour was hard and very very slow and really traumatic at the end. I ended up blind from exhaustion and couldn't even hold my baby til the next day when my eyesight had come back. I still think the midwife is wrong though. I will update tomorrow love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

OB GYN update...he's also a fertility specialist. I'm 4 DPO (same as my cycle buddy Faith!) and he did an ultrasound- I have one follicle measuring 1.5 and he was checking to see if I was ovulating. I told him I did an OPK, bbt showed a temp rise, and I had crazy O pains on CD 13, 4 days ago. He said that I either O'd last week or will this weekend, get to BD'ing. OK!! (heh heh). My O pains stopped on CD13 but FF has me O'ing on CD14? What do you guys think? He also said he wants to do an HSG if I don't end up pregnant this time around. I'm supposed to call him CD1 and schedule. He's going to donate his part and I will only pay for the xray services. Waiting on a call back about how much that will be. Oh- and I checked out a beautiful house Saturday and am in love with it. I am ready to quit renting and get to owning!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, thought I would let you all know how my appointment went today. IVF is my only option $10 000 so not in my ball park. Hubby says its ok we will save but seems a little far fetched for me. I also told DH that it would hurt but i would be willing let go our separate ways so he can have a chance to have a family, sounds crazy I know but it's how I feel he is the only boy with only one sister and I feel it would be wrong of me to keep that from him. It has been an emotional few weeks for sure. He says he does not want anyone else but he is able to have children so I think he should. Am i crazy for thinking that? :(

:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Hello ladies, all is sounding promising for this month with you all:happydance: I hope there is some BFP's.
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather Crystal its really bad atm, hopefully the weather men are actually right for once and that by wednesday it will have calmed down:happydance:
> 
> Well AFM I've been to the midwife today and she isn't sure but she thinks that baby may of turned into breech position? I hope and pray she is wrong and I really do think and feel she is wrong..... I'm at hospital tomorrow and will ask my consultant if he will have a feel which way up Callum is. If he is breech I will insist on having a c-section this time as when I gave birth to my eldest Nathan, it was awful. He was extended breech which was the best breech positon to be born in. Labour was hard and very very slow and really traumatic at the end. I ended up blind from exhaustion and couldn't even hold my baby til the next day when my eyesight had come back. I still think the midwife is wrong though. I will update tomorrow love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 
Aww dear Jo, another hurdle you are having to face again xxx:hugs: I agree if he is breech to get a section, my DD was breech and a section was so much easier for everyone, plus I dont think there are enough doctors who have a great deal of experience of delivering breech babies, that was the reason I had to have a section as none of my Dr's were comfortable or experienced enough to deliver........xxx I really hope everything will be ok for you hunny....Fingers crossed he turns the right way for you.........try and think positive, if he is breech.... crouch on the floor if you can..lol...bum up and head down and rock back and forth......My Dr's tried TURNING paige whilst in my tummy and it was excruciating pain and didnt work anyway, so go for the easiest option - Section anyday ! xxxxxxx:flower::baby:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> OB GYN update...he's also a fertility specialist. I'm 4 DPO (same as my cycle buddy Faith!) and he did an ultrasound- I have one follicle measuring 1.5 and he was checking to see if I was ovulating. I told him I did an OPK, bbt showed a temp rise, and I had crazy O pains on CD 13, 4 days ago. He said that I either O'd last week or will this weekend, get to BD'ing. OK!! (heh heh). My O pains stopped on CD13 but FF has me O'ing on CD14? What do you guys think? He also said he wants to do an HSG if I don't end up pregnant this time around. I'm supposed to call him CD1 and schedule. He's going to donate his part and I will only pay for the xray services. Waiting on a call back about how much that will be. Oh- and I checked out a beautiful house Saturday and am in love with it. I am ready to quit renting and get to owning!

I would go off what your body told you was happening and if you had O pains etc and temp shift then you have def O'd when you thought!....ususally the follicle will fill full of fluid to support the pregnancy if you caught, if not your follicle will empty and disappear, so its good it was still showing on your scan........FAB news about your dream house hunny, I hope you get your wish......Buying is much better xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, thought I would let you all know how my appointment went today. IVF is my only option $10 000 so not in my ball park. Hubby says its ok we will save but seems a little far fetched for me. I also told DH that it would hurt but i would be willing let go our separate ways so he can have a chance to have a family, sounds crazy I know but it's how I feel he is the only boy with only one sister and I feel it would be wrong of me to keep that from him. It has been an emotional few weeks for sure. He says he does not want anyone else but he is able to have children so I think he should. Am i crazy for thinking that? :(
> 
> :hugs:

 
Wow how devastating Dale......:hugs:I really feel for you at the moment hunny, I know you were so looking forward to the prospect of a little one with your DH.........I know exactly what you mean about your feelings for letting him go to have a chance of a family.....I too told my DH the same thing as he doesnt have any biological children, and I have said if I cant provide him with a baby of our own, would he want trade me in for a younger model and I would totally understand his rationale but my DH also said he loved me for me and doesnt want or need anyone else .....I really hope you find some hope to carry on your journey and I would honestly have IVF and save my little heart out if that was my only option......Dale if you came to the UK to have IVF it is onlt betwenn £3500 - £5000 british pounds, I am not sure how you feel about egg sharing but if you are under 36 you can sometimes get your treatment for free>????....I am just trying to think of some more options for you hunny....dont count yourself out yet, you may find some strength in the near future to look at other options......Big Hugs Dale xxxxx


----------



## cj72

Dale, My heart goes out to you, sweetie. Fx'd for you! 

Jojo- I've had 2 c sections, never a Vaginal and I am a big fan of the c section. I was up and walking around a few hours later and then you couldn't keep me down :) I hope the dr is wrong. Hugs!


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, all is sounding promising for this month with you all:happydance: I hope there is some BFP's.
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather Crystal its really bad atm, hopefully the weather men are actually right for once and that by wednesday it will have calmed down:happydance:
> 
> Well AFM I've been to the midwife today and she isn't sure but she thinks that baby may of turned into breech position? I hope and pray she is wrong and I really do think and feel she is wrong..... I'm at hospital tomorrow and will ask my consultant if he will have a feel which way up Callum is. If he is breech I will insist on having a c-section this time as when I gave birth to my eldest Nathan, it was awful. He was extended breech which was the best breech positon to be born in. Labour was hard and very very slow and really traumatic at the end. I ended up blind from exhaustion and couldn't even hold my baby til the next day when my eyesight had come back. I still think the midwife is wrong though. I will update tomorrow love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Aww dear Jo, another hurdle you are having to face again xxx:hugs: I agree if he is breech to get a section, my DD was breech and a section was so much easier for everyone, plus I dont think there are enough doctors who have a great deal of experience of delivering breech babies, that was the reason I had to have a section as none of my Dr's were comfortable or experienced enough to deliver........xxx I really hope everything will be ok for you hunny....Fingers crossed he turns the right way for you.........try and think positive, if he is breech.... crouch on the floor if you can..lol...bum up and head down and rock back and forth......My Dr's tried TURNING paige whilst in my tummy and it was excruciating pain and didnt work anyway, so go for the easiest option - Section anyday ! xxxxxxx:flower::baby:Click to expand...

Yay I was right and he is still head down. Because I was panicking about him being breech they was going to give me a quick scan today but when they felt him they said I didn't need it as he is definately head down:happydance::happydance::happydance: They are are inducing me on the 9th October because of me being insulin dependant now so I have less than 4 weeks to go. They said it could be a little bit earlier if anymore problems arise? The registrar I saw today was totally fantastic, a far cry from the one I had a couple of weeks ago lol. She has given me codeine to take at night so I can actually get some sleep hopefully before baby comes. I'm getting very excited now and can't wait to finally meet him xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Dale is there no chance that surgery would work again before you go down the IVF route? I feel gutted for you hunny and I think we have all said and thought the same as you at one point. I know when I had the reversal I actually said to hubby if it didn't work to find someone else, and I think we under estimate how much these men actually do love us:hugs::hugs::hugs: You are definately not mad:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, all is sounding promising for this month with you all:happydance: I hope there is some BFP's.
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather Crystal its really bad atm, hopefully the weather men are actually right for once and that by wednesday it will have calmed down:happydance:
> 
> Well AFM I've been to the midwife today and she isn't sure but she thinks that baby may of turned into breech position? I hope and pray she is wrong and I really do think and feel she is wrong..... I'm at hospital tomorrow and will ask my consultant if he will have a feel which way up Callum is. If he is breech I will insist on having a c-section this time as when I gave birth to my eldest Nathan, it was awful. He was extended breech which was the best breech positon to be born in. Labour was hard and very very slow and really traumatic at the end. I ended up blind from exhaustion and couldn't even hold my baby til the next day when my eyesight had come back. I still think the midwife is wrong though. I will update tomorrow love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Aww dear Jo, another hurdle you are having to face again xxx:hugs: I agree if he is breech to get a section, my DD was breech and a section was so much easier for everyone, plus I dont think there are enough doctors who have a great deal of experience of delivering breech babies, that was the reason I had to have a section as none of my Dr's were comfortable or experienced enough to deliver........xxx I really hope everything will be ok for you hunny....Fingers crossed he turns the right way for you.........try and think positive, if he is breech.... crouch on the floor if you can..lol...bum up and head down and rock back and forth......My Dr's tried TURNING paige whilst in my tummy and it was excruciating pain and didnt work anyway, so go for the easiest option - Section anyday ! xxxxxxx:flower::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay I was right and he is still head down. Because I was panicking about him being breech they was going to give me a quick scan today but when they felt him they said I didn't need it as he is definately head down:happydance::happydance::happydance: They are are inducing me on the 9th October because of me being insulin dependant now so I have less than 4 weeks to go. They said it could be a little bit earlier if anymore problems arise? The registrar I saw today was totally fantastic, a far cry from the one I had a couple of weeks ago lol. She has given me codeine to take at night so I can actually get some sleep hopefully before baby comes. I'm getting very excited now and can't wait to finally meet him xxxxClick to expand...

Fantastic news JoJo!!!...I bet you are so excited to finally meet him....bless....good luck hunny in getting some sleep...try and keep your energy up...you are on the final stretch now ! xxxx Big Hugs xxx


----------



## cj72

Great news Jojo!!! Woohoo!!! Ok ladies, I need your opinion on my chart.I had a pos OPK on CD12. I def had O pains until 2:30pm on CD13, then no pain. I BD'd on CD12 and CD14 (evening). My temp didn't shift until CD14. FF thinks I O'd CD14. I put in the lines on CD13. Opinions, please?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Great news Jojo!!! Woohoo!!! Ok ladies, I need your opinion on my chart.I had a pos OPK on CD12. I def had O pains until 2:30pm on CD13, then no pain. I BD'd on CD12 and CD14 (evening). My temp didn't shift until CD14. FF thinks I O'd CD14. I put in the lines on CD13. Opinions, please?

Cj, I'm not too good at understanding the charts, BUT I would go with CD 14 because it is the day your temp dipped..FF seems to consistantly mark the temp dip as O day. I see that is the case on your previous charts and I know that is how mine are always marked as well. What brand of OPK did you use? What time of day did you do it? Sorry I'm not more help:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, thought I would let you all know how my appointment went today. IVF is my only option $10 000 so not in my ball park. Hubby says its ok we will save but seems a little far fetched for me. I also told DH that it would hurt but i would be willing let go our separate ways so he can have a chance to have a family, sounds crazy I know but it's how I feel he is the only boy with only one sister and I feel it would be wrong of me to keep that from him. It has been an emotional few weeks for sure. He says he does not want anyone else but he is able to have children so I think he should. Am i crazy for thinking that? :(
> 
> :hugs:

Dale, :hugs::hugs::hugs: so very sorry that you are dealing with this:nope: my thought was the same as Jojo..is there anyway you could have a second TR? Perhaps with a different dr...I can't remeber what your tube lengths were, but it might be a viable option. I know you can get a good quality TR for around $5000. Half the price of IVF AND *I* think with higher chances of a pg. I know I'm not a dr., but IVF just doesn't seem to have a very high success rate..such a devastating amount of money to spend and have it fail:nope:. As I recall, you're still quite young, right? like 31 or so?! I would think that you would have a much higher rate of success with a TR. I know it's a terribly difficult situation to be in..espcially when you want so badly for your dh to have a child of his own. :cry: hard choices, for sure


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, great news:hugs: try to rest-up and enjoy these last days before life gets REALLY busy again:winkwink: can't wait to see baby pics:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Jojo!!! Woohoo!!! Ok ladies, I need your opinion on my chart.I had a pos OPK on CD12. I def had O pains until 2:30pm on CD13, then no pain. I BD'd on CD12 and CD14 (evening). My temp didn't shift until CD14. FF thinks I O'd CD14. I put in the lines on CD13. Opinions, please?
> 
> Cj, I'm not too good at understanding the charts, BUT I would go with CD 14 because it is the day your temp dipped..FF seems to consistantly mark the temp dip as O day. I see that is the case on your previous charts and I know that is how mine are always marked as well. What brand of OPK did you use? What time of day did you do it? Sorry I'm not more help:hugs:Click to expand...

Cj - I agree with Faith, I think CD14 too due to your temp.....I know you had pain on CD13 so maybe you O'd that night into the 14th morning....I always get a pre O dip before I Ovulate and then drop down again to Ovulate?...Your chart is looking good so far...fingers crossed you got that egg, just a waiting game now hunny.....cant wait to hear your symptoms..:wacko: 

Faith I really hope this is it for you too...........:hugs:I have everything crossed for you....xxx


----------



## cj72

I'm going to change it back to CD14 :) That means I got 2 good days of BD'ing with a day in between for him to recharge the batteries :) Thanks so much ladies!!! Come on Faith- time for us to be bump buddies!


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Jojo!!! Woohoo!!! Ok ladies, I need your opinion on my chart.I had a pos OPK on CD12. I def had O pains until 2:30pm on CD13, then no pain. I BD'd on CD12 and CD14 (evening). My temp didn't shift until CD14. FF thinks I O'd CD14. I put in the lines on CD13. Opinions, please?
> 
> Cj, I'm not too good at understanding the charts, BUT I would go with CD 14 because it is the day your temp dipped..FF seems to consistantly mark the temp dip as O day. I see that is the case on your previous charts and I know that is how mine are always marked as well. What brand of OPK did you use? What time of day did you do it? Sorry I'm not more help:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm using CBE digital. I remember that you use that too. Love them :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I hope you caught the egg this month:hugs2:[-o&lt;

Cj, how are you feeling? Hoping it's a BFP for both us:) :dust:

If I'm not mistaken, it's been waaaaay too long since this thread had a sticky BFP!!! I hope September is filled with good news:hugs: we could all sure use it:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Ain't that the truth!!! Woke up nauseous this morning. It went away after a few minutes though. Let's all cross our fingers for this month!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

I agree Faith, its been too long since we had a sticky BFP, lets hope you and CJ get one soon, when are you two starting testing, still early days I know but keep us informed with pics please......I cant wait to see those lines....remember think positive - pee positive !...xxxx

I am officially in the TWW now...so I aint that far behind you girls....bring it on ladies...!!!! Cant wait to see the outcome for September xxxxx


----------



## cj72

Think I may start testing Sunday or Monday. :test:That's 9 or 10 DPO. I'm not sure I've seen a sticky bfp since I've been on this site- think it was May that I started. I'm praying that we turn it round to the other extreme these next few months. I will say (prob tmi) I had stinky pee for the last 2 days and have been going to the bathroom constantly for the last 2 days. :blush:No UTI or anything. Haven't had that one before, but have been through enough to know that pregnancy symptoms can be non pregnant symptoms, so not to get my hopes up. :winkwink:I'd rather skip that HSG next month , bc of getting a BFP :dust: Baby dust to you all!


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck for testing CJ, your symptoms are sounding so promising......hang in there....xxx

Fingers crossed for both of you getting your BFP this month, I know I am feeling like its last chance saloon for me!......I am praying ladies we all get a BFP this month, they say it comes in 3's.......xx:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Hi guys just popping in to say I wish you all luck on your bfp!!!! I cant wait to hear some good news :)


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck to all 3 of you sending you lots of sticky :dust::dust::dust: come on September bring us some :bfp:s xxx


----------



## cj72

Wow! The countdown is ON for Momma and JoJo!!! 

AFM - enjoying my day off (and it's nice enough to actually open the windows). Just picked up my younger daughter and on the way to pick up my 7th grade DD. I hope you ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm getting super excited now CJ its not long til you test :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm like Crystal and love line spotting, I'm always lurking in the testing area to try and curb my addiction to it lol. I've already ordered my ovulation kits ready for when baby is born so I have something to pee on again:haha: Miss it so much xxx


----------



## cj72

I will certainly try! I will use the IC's until I think I see something, then I'll get a better test :) The ticker says 9DPO, but FF says I'm 8DPO. Gonna give it one more day at least before I start POAS!


----------



## crystal69uk

You have some will power then CJ, I think I would be testing already...lol.....I have bought loads of different tests this month so I am gonna try them all......might as well go out with a bang.....lmao..!!!

Jo :haha:, what you like.....haha re: OPK's already...:hugs:.....Dont worry I will be sending you pics of my evaps again...just to add to your thoughts...lol.....Have a great weekend girls xxx

Faith I hope you are ok hunny........any signs yet? xx


----------



## cj72

Hey Crystal- I just started a journal - how do I add it to my signature? Just copy the address line?


----------



## jojo1972

Your o chart looks good cj, looks like a implantation dip on 7dpo fingers crossed xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Hey Crystal- I just started a journal - how do I add it to my signature? Just copy the address line?

 
Yeah you have done it....well done, you are getting the hang of this now..lol x


----------



## cj72

crystal69uk said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Crystal- I just started a journal - how do I add it to my signature? Just copy the address line?
> 
> 
> Yeah you have done it....well done, you are getting the hang of this now..lol xClick to expand...

Haha. I'm trying to figure out how to just make it say Cj's journal now...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I hope you'll be seeing 2 pink lines shortly!!!:hugs:

Crystal, I hope this is your month, too:hugs:

Afm, I've kept super busy..keeping my mind off of testing:) Can't bare to see a BFN:cry: so I'll probably be a party pooper and test only if she's late:winkwink: I must say, the progesterone cream has done wonders for my usually, very sore breasts! Normally I would be very sore by this point in the cycle, but so far, only a MILD tenderness:thumbup: Yea! It's like she's *sneaking* up on me:haha: I can deal with that! If she HAS to come, it's great to not have PMS for 7-10 days before she even gets here, which is usually what I'm feeling. 

I hope everyone has had a good weekend..whew! it flew by a little too quickly:wacko: I'm going to be busy, busy tomorrow as I have a 25lb box of tomatoes and 30lb box (don't know what I was thinking here) of italian plums! purchased from our food co-op....dd and I will be making spaghetti sauce and tomatoe soup for the freezer AND blackberry-plum jam, plum pie and anything else I can find to make with these plums. Hubby said I'll be a *plumber* by the end of the day:haha: I also have MORE rhubarb to pick and turn in to jam as well. I can't stand to see it go to waste, but this will be a second FULL picking of rhubarb this year! I already made 24 jars of strawberry-rhubarb freezer jam in July! Perhaps I'll just freezer a good portion of it for rhubarb pies this winter:winkwink: BTW, if I were PMS-ing...I would actaully be crying at the site of all the food prep that lays before me......Dear Progesterone Cream, I heart you:kiss:

Well, goodnight my sweets:flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, I hope you'll be seeing 2 pink lines shortly!!!:hugs:
> 
> Crystal, I hope this is your month, too:hugs:
> 
> Afm, I've kept super busy..keeping my mind off of testing:) Can't bare to see a BFN:cry: so I'll probably be a party pooper and test only if she's late:winkwink: I must say, the progesterone cream has done wonders for my usually, very sore breasts! Normally I would be very sore by this point in the cycle, but so far, only a MILD tenderness:thumbup: Yea! It's like she's *sneaking* up on me:haha: I can deal with that! If she HAS to come, it's great to not have PMS for 7-10 days before she even gets here, which is usually what I'm feeling.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend..whew! it flew by a little too quickly:wacko: I'm going to be busy, busy tomorrow as I have a 25lb box of tomatoes and 30lb box (don't know what I was thinking here) of italian plums! purchased from our food co-op....dd and I will be making spaghetti sauce and tomatoe soup for the freezer AND blackberry-plum jam, plum pie and anything else I can find to make with these plums. Hubby said I'll be a *plumber* by the end of the day:haha: I also have MORE rhubarb to pick and turn in to jam as well. I can't stand to see it go to waste, but this will be a second FULL picking of rhubarb this year! I already made 24 jars of strawberry-rhubarb freezer jam in July! Perhaps I'll just freezer a good portion of it for rhubarb pies this winter:winkwink: BTW, if I were PMS-ing...I would actaully be crying at the site of all the food prep that lays before me......Dear Progesterone Cream, I heart you:kiss:
> 
> Well, goodnight my sweets:flower:

 
Aww I am glad the cream is working for you Faith, I also get terrible PMS in my 3rd week, I can be so horrible without wanting to be......I was crying yesterday at the Great North run which was on yesterday and I was like WTH am I doing crying at a running race....how emotional I am!.......Good luck with the baking too, I wish I lived around the corner so I could come around for some pie and a coffee...yum...yum.....
Dont blame you about testing either you have such willpower and I know its so hard to see that BFN again, but maybe it will be different this month for you, I really hope so....:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Send some of that jam to VA!!! :) I canned a bunch of spaghetti sauce myself this summer. I understand not wanting to see a BFN, Faith. I just can't keep myself from POAS:nope: 10 dpo and bfn this am. I'll do it every day til AF comes. OH is outta town this week working and I am missing him pretty badly. AF should be here before he gets back. Prob Thurs/Fri. I don't get PMS normally except for 1 day, but on Clomid- who knows when it's gonna show up. Any day between CD3 and AF! The fam is only safe for 3 days a month! Ha!:dohh: FX'd for us all this time around! :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Well I certainly wish I lived near you Faith, my nesting instinct is kicking in and all I want to do is clean and cook/bake:wacko: You're certainly not out cj, I think we are all praying there is going to be some sticky beanies this month xxxx


----------



## cj72

JoJo- I'm off today, I'd love for you to hop over the pond and clean for me :) Only to make you feel better of course...I could get used to this stay at home stuff, but it's only vacation. Sniffle. I'm not out til AF sings! Sure would like her to take a 9 month vacation though!


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, just about caught up with all that's going on, sorry i've been away for so long but it's been such hard work looking after my hubby, he can hardly do anything for himself, he has gone back to work today though as work have provided him with an automatic car and as it's his left ankle he has broken he can actually drive.

I have been busy at work and then coming home and being busy at home lol, i have to say i will be so glad when dh is better !!!! I have an awful cold, ulcers and cold sores think i'm really run down with all that has been going on and then to top it all off my brother has come to live with us as he and his wife are having a trial seperation so we really do have a full house, especially when we have all 4 kids here.

I see you are all pretty much waiting to test or in the tww, hope we get some bfp's this month, would be so happy to see that as i know you have all been waiting so long now for your sticky bean.

I will try not to be away for quite so long now that i have a little more time on my hands. xx


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> Hi ladies, just about caught up with all that's going on, sorry i've been away for so long but it's been such hard work looking after my hubby, he can hardly do anything for himself, he has gone back to work today though as work have provided him with an automatic car and as it's his left ankle he has broken he can actually drive.
> 
> I have been busy at work and then coming home and being busy at home lol, i have to say i will be so glad when dh is better !!!! I have an awful cold, ulcers and cold sores think i'm really run down with all that has been going on and then to top it all off my brother has come to live with us as he and his wife are having a trial seperation so we really do have a full house, especially when we have all 4 kids here.
> 
> I see you are all pretty much waiting to test or in the tww, hope we get some bfp's this month, would be so happy to see that as i know you have all been waiting so long now for your sticky bean.
> 
> I will try not to be away for quite so long now that i have a little more time on my hands. xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope things get easier very soon for you babes :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Cj, I hope you'll be seeing 2 pink lines shortly!!!:hugs:
> 
> Crystal, I hope this is your month, too:hugs:
> 
> Afm, I've kept super busy..keeping my mind off of testing:) Can't bare to see a BFN:cry: so I'll probably be a party pooper and test only if she's late:winkwink: I must say, the progesterone cream has done wonders for my usually, very sore breasts! Normally I would be very sore by this point in the cycle, but so far, only a MILD tenderness:thumbup: Yea! It's like she's *sneaking* up on me:haha: I can deal with that! If she HAS to come, it's great to not have PMS for 7-10 days before she even gets here, which is usually what I'm feeling.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a good weekend..whew! it flew by a little too quickly:wacko: I'm going to be busy, busy tomorrow as I have a 25lb box of tomatoes and 30lb box (don't know what I was thinking here) of italian plums! purchased from our food co-op....dd and I will be making spaghetti sauce and tomatoe soup for the freezer AND blackberry-plum jam, plum pie and anything else I can find to make with these plums. Hubby said I'll be a *plumber* by the end of the day:haha: I also have MORE rhubarb to pick and turn in to jam as well. I can't stand to see it go to waste, but this will be a second FULL picking of rhubarb this year! I already made 24 jars of strawberry-rhubarb freezer jam in July! Perhaps I'll just freezer a good portion of it for rhubarb pies this winter:winkwink: BTW, if I were PMS-ing...I would actaully be crying at the site of all the food prep that lays before me......Dear Progesterone Cream, I heart you:kiss:
> 
> Well, goodnight my sweets:flower:
> 
> 
> Aww I am glad the cream is working for you Faith, I also get terrible PMS in my 3rd week, I can be so horrible without wanting to be......I was crying yesterday at the Great North run which was on yesterday and I was like WTH am I doing crying at a running race....how emotional I am!.......Good luck with the baking too, I wish I lived around the corner so I could come around for some pie and a coffee...yum...yum.....
> Dont blame you about testing either you have such willpower and I know its so hard to see that BFN again, but maybe it will be different this month for you, I really hope so....:hugs:Click to expand...

Crystal, I would LOVE to have you over for coffee and Plum pie:hugs: I suppose we will have to settle for cyber coffee:coffee:
As for the PMS, have your tried a good bio-identical progesterone cream? I'm totally feeling that this is probably not our month...partly because I can't even imagine seeing 2 pink lines:shrug: but, assuming AF will be here in a few days...I truly feel great! It could be a fluke...we'll see next cycle as I continue to use this during the LP. 

Spuggle, so sorry you're going through so much right now:hugs: we take for granted our healthy, hard working hubbys:) I'm not terribly sympathetic when dh is down:nope: men can be rather difficult to care for in that state, unlike most women who have to carry on, ill or not. 
It's too bad your brother has brought his struggles to your home as well:( Not good timing:dohh: Hopefully he can work things out with his wife and get back home. I hope your dh gets back to 100% asap!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm probably not going to be on here much over the next few weeks as My youngest son has been in a very serious accident and is in hospital fighting for his life. He got hit by a car whilst on his cycle and is in very bad shape at the moment. The next 2-3 days are critical for him so please say a prayer for my son Daniel, he is only 17 and I can't bear the thought of losing him. I will keep Crystal updated by phone and ask her if she will keep you updated with whats happening concerning both my sons, as I'm looking on tranfering hospitals if Daniel survives to be with him when I have Callum. Thank you the prayers in advance xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

OMG Jo, I will text you as soon as I can, please keep me updated when you get a minute.................:hugs::hugs: I am praying with all of my heart for your dearest Daniel! Keep Strong babes.......huge hugs.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Oh Jo!!! My heart goes out to you sweetie!!! I will keep him (and you) in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

jojo lots of prayers for you and your son!


----------



## crystal69uk

Please let us all pray for Jo......Daniel and her family,:hugs::hugs: I have just learned the most devasting news from Jo, and her son's brain injury is so serious that he wont survive the next 24 hours......:cry:I have been crying my heart out for her, what devastation!

I am not liking having to break this terrible news, but I hope we can all join together in our thoughts and prayers........I only know Jo from B&B from when I first joined and she was kind enough to offer me her support and has been kind enough to think of me as a really good friend now as we have supported each other through this rollercoaster journey..........my heart is breaking for her to think she may be burying one son before she gives birth to her Callum.....in a matter of weeks.....:cry:How sad xxx

I pray with every bone in my body Jo, that you will find comfort in the coming days, I hope you have the strength to battle on. You are a fighter Jo and so is little Callum within your tummy, and I know Daniel will always remember you as a wonderful mum....I pray a miracle does happen and my thoughts are with you all, at this sad sad time...xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::flower:


----------



## spuggle

Oh my goodness me, i couldn't believe what i was reading when i just logged on, Jo i am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, this is just so tragic !! we are all here for you Jo to offer what support we can at this devastating time. so sad for you. xx


----------



## cj72

[-o&lt;Praying for a miracle. I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling Jo. :cry:My heart really does go out to you. My whole family will be praying for you when I get them from school today, sweetie. [-o&lt;


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry::cry::cry:oh dear jojo, I am praying that your son will pull through and live his full life. I am so very, very sorry:cry: We never know what this life holds for any one of us:nope: I will continue to pray for a miracle from God for your family. Many hugs and prayers for you, dear jojo (((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## mommax3

crystal69uk said:


> Please let us all pray for Jo......Daniel and her family,:hugs::hugs: I have just learned the most devasting news from Jo, and her son's brain injury is so serious that he wont survive the next 24 hours......:cry:I have been crying my heart out for her, what devastation!
> 
> I am not liking having to break this terrible news, but I hope we can all join together in our thoughts and prayers........I only know Jo from B&B from when I first joined and she was kind enough to offer me her support and has been kind enough to think of me as a really good friend now as we have supported each other through this rollercoaster journey..........my heart is breaking for her to think she may be burying one son before she gives birth to her Callum.....in a matter of weeks.....:cry:How sad xxx
> 
> I pray with every bone in my body Jo, that you will find comfort in the coming days, I hope you have the strength to battle on. You are a fighter Jo and so is little Callum within your tummy, and I know Daniel will always remember you as a wonderful mum....I pray a miracle does happen and my thoughts are with you all, at this sad sad time...xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::flower:

:cry: Jojo my heart breaks for you, I too pray a miracle is granted to you This is just so not fair!


----------



## Superstoked

Jo :( my heart aches for you and your family. I am so very sorry and praying for you and your family :( :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls, thanks for all of your prayers and thoughts for Jo and her family, I know Jo will really appreicate it....xxxxxx. Jo let me know last night that Daniel is now sleeping with the angels :cry: and there is no brain activity at all, Jo is waiting on another Doctor to confirm this morning as a second opinion and I will of course let you know as soon as I find out.....I didnt sleep much last night thinking about it and I can only imagine how Jo is feeling.........:hugs::hugs:Bless her heart! xxxxxx


----------



## cj72

How devastating! Poor Jo and her family!


----------



## spuggle

This is so terrible. Jo I'm so sorry for you and your family. Biggest hugs although I know this won't help at all. X x


----------



## crystal69uk

I think Jo would love to hear of some BFP's?.....:flower:

How is it going CJ/Faith?, I hope this your month...:hugs:.........xxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, thank you for giving us updates. Words just cannot express the heartbreak that I feel right now for Jojo and her family:nope: I will continue to pray for her and the family as they begin the process of moving forward following such devastation:cry::cry::cry:

I *wish* I could offer BFP news, but I'm afraid that it's going to be another BFN cycle for me:( My temp is heading south:nope:. However, today I'm going to gives extra hugs to my 17 year old and thank God for life and the 3 children He has already blessed me with. 

Cj, how are things looking in VA :hugs: any chances of BFP for you this cycle?:hugs:

Crystal, Jojo would be so pleased to see YOU with the BFP this month:hugs: I hope it happens:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, thank you for giving us updates. Words just cannot express the heartbreak that I feel right now for Jojo and her family:nope: I will continue to pray for her and the family as they begin the process of moving forward following such devastation:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I *wish* I could offer BFP news, but I'm afraid that it's going to be another BFN cycle for me:( My temp is heading south:nope:. However, today I'm going to gives extra hugs to my 17 year old and thank God for life and the 3 children He has already blessed me with.
> 
> Cj, how are things looking in VA :hugs: any chances of BFP for you this cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Crystal, Jojo would be so pleased to see YOU with the BFP this month:hugs: I hope it happens:thumbup:

Faith I feel exactly the same way, I called my Son too who is living away from home and I am really thankful to be blessed with the children I have 2, this is something you only read about and the sorrow and admiration I feel for Jojo is out of this world....xxx

I am really sorry you have another BFN on its way Faith :hugs:I pray your time is close though, and CJ too, big hugs girls, the BFP fairy is taking her time to make our little miracles ... and when the time is right...it will or wont happen, life is one big mystery to us all at the moment....xxx 

ATM - what is really different for me this month is very yellow wee and yellow cm, and extreme heartburn, I will be starting to test in a few days as the suspense is wacking me out. Wish me luck girls...xxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, sounds so hopeful for you! Are any of these syptoms you've had with your previous PGs?:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, sounds so hopeful for you! Are any of these syptoms you've had with your previous PGs?:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

No these are completely new to me this month, I have posted some pics on my journal of possible BFP's already, it is far too early though I am panicking a little.........I thought this would be my last active attempt so I am gonna use every HPT I have in the house.I will go off with a bang..lol...:wacko: Thanks for the sticky dust Faith,.....xxx

Thinking about you jojo...x :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

oh crystal I hope this is your month!!!!!!!! I really really really do!!!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> oh crystal I hope this is your month!!!!!!!! I really really really do!!!!!

Thanks Momma, I so want to be in your shoes...:hugs: Glad to see your blooming..how wonderful :flower:x


----------



## cj72

I'm out!!! Boooooo! Faith - it's up to you and Crystal! Getting my HSG in a week and a half. I'm scared to death they're gonna tell me they're closed. But...I need to know one way or another, so here's to finding the hell out!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Cj:cry: I can sooooo relate to your terror of closed tubes!!! I am scared to death to get an HSG done, too! I'm going to try a few more months before facing the dye:nope: I have said all along, I would try for 1 year before doing the HSG. I DO have a strong belief in alternative medicine and will certinly try some of the *herbal tampons* and such IF I should hear/see/FEEL the dreaded blocked tubes. :thumbup: 

I hope and PRAY you have clean tubes:hugs::hugs: Try to stay positive in the meantime:flower:

BTW, I had to take a peek at your FF chart...I see your lp was 11 days this go-around...are you still taking B-complex or did you give that a break this cycle?


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> I'm out!!! Boooooo! Faith - it's up to you and Crystal! Getting my HSG in a week and a half. I'm scared to death they're gonna tell me they're closed. But...I need to know one way or another, so here's to finding the hell out!

Stay positive CJ, I am sure they will be both patent!....Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Oh Cj:cry: I can sooooo relate to your terror of closed tubes!!! I am scared to death to get an HSG done, too! I'm going to try a few more months before facing the dye:nope: I have said all along, I would try for 1 year before doing the HSG. I DO have a strong belief in alternative medicine and will certinly try some of the *herbal tampons* and such IF I should hear/see/FEEL the dreaded blocked tubes. :thumbup:
> 
> I hope and PRAY you have clean tubes:hugs::hugs: Try to stay positive in the meantime:flower:
> 
> BTW, I had to take a peek at your FF chart...I see your lp was 11 days this go-around...are you still taking B-complex or did you give that a break this cycle?

You are so wise and calm Faith I admire you so much, you just plod on with vigor!.....I pray your tubes are open and healthy too....and like you say there is alot of alternative natural medicine which can help....xxxxx


----------



## cj72

I ran out of B6 and bought some for this cycle. Starting them today along with evening primrose oil ( ran out of that too) Tell me more about these natural remedies if they are blocked, girls! Crystal- get that BFP girl!!! Faith, you are so patient! I'm still hoping this is your month!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, RATS! I'm sorry this cycle didn't take:nope: :cry: It really gets you down, month after month..I KNOW:hugs:

As for the natural help for blocked tubes...here are just two sites to explore. The web, as you know, has endless resources...just takes lots of reading and research. I know some remedies may sound crazy...I certainly don't have first-hand experience BUT it may be a step before a 2nd surgery or IVF...something I will look into before doing the last 2 options;) 

I hope and pray you have two wide open tubes!!!!! Also, be SURE to take some painkiller before the hsg...this seems to help many women with the pain of the procedure:thumbup:

https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art17490.asp

https://www.felopio.com/?gclid=CKG9vuedsasCFcWd7QodBBhQhQ


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, how's the symptom spotting going today:) Anymore testing:hugs:

Have you heard from Jo? :cry:


----------



## cj72

Thanks Faith. I'll check them out. I've heard of the pain with the HSG. I thought about taking a vicodin since I have some left over from the TR, but I DO have to drive home after so maybe I'll take 3 tylenol... Went to see another house today and it was just as much as the other house I looked at but smaller and brand new. It's funny that I judge a house based on whether my bed will fit in it or not. I'm growing more nervous about the HSG by the day. Scared to death of hearing they are blocked. Prayers, girls, please.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm just popping in to thank you all for you all for your well wishes and prayers. A massive massive thankyou to Crystal for keeping you all updated. Daniel was offically prounounced clinically dead yesterday at 12.55pm and the life support was switched off just over an hour later after all the people had seen him and said goodbye and didn't want to see the machines switched off. Dan went so peacefully within minutes and looked like a sleeping angel. He lived for his bikes and ended up dieing for them:cry: He was on his push bike and rode out in front of a car. He was out of it from the beginning and wasn't in any pain what so ever. I also feel so sorry for the driver whom is in shock and devastated by the news of his death:cry: Daniel was severe ADHD and such a cheeky and joking lad. All who knew him will never ever forget him and the tributes on facebook is astounding. His funeral is to be held next week we are getting the date sorted out later today. He was so popular and loved and his previous and current school/college are shutting down for the day of his funeral to come and say their final goodbyes. Daniel has made the news and nottingham papers. His name is Daniel Colton if you would like to look him up. He is also on gone to soon where tributes are starting to come in. My facebook is open and has a picture of both of my sons together and I'm the only Joanne Tarnowski on there at present. The stress and upset has affected the pregnancy a little and I have high blood pressure and severe swelling to the ankles from all the walking in the hospital I've done. I'm being checked most days at the moment and have been in the hospital for quite a few hours yesterday making sure callum is ok. Thankfully nothing has started labour off yet so I can concentrate on burying Daniel before baby arrives. I've been absolutely shocked by how well I've coped with all this but its been very hard too but I have got to think about both my son passed and my unborn. I will keep letting Crystal know whats happening and try and get back on here very soon, and I'm sooooooooooooo looking forward to seeing some BFPs on here. We all need cheering up xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm just popping in to thank you all for you all for your well wishes and prayers. A massive massive thankyou to Crystal for keeping you all updated. Daniel was offically prounounced clinically dead yesterday at 12.55pm and the life support was switched off just over an hour later after all the people had seen him and said goodbye and didn't want to see the machines switched off. Dan went so peacefully within minutes and looked like a sleeping angel. He lived for his bikes and ended up dieing for them:cry: He was on his push bike and rode out in front of a car. He was out of it from the beginning and wasn't in any pain what so ever. I also feel so sorry for the driver whom is in shock and devastated by the news of his death:cry: Daniel was severe ADHD and such a cheeky and joking lad. All who knew him will never ever forget him and the tributes on facebook is astounding. His funeral is to be held next week we are getting the date sorted out later today. He was so popular and loved and his previous and current school/college are shutting down for the day of his funeral to come and say their final goodbyes. Daniel has made the news and nottingham papers. His name is Daniel Colton if you would like to look him up. He is also on gone to soon where tributes are starting to come in. My facebook is open and has a picture of both of my sons together and I'm the only Joanne Tarnowski on there at present. The stress and upset has affected the pregnancy a little and I have high blood pressure and severe swelling to the ankles from all the walking in the hospital I've done. I'm being checked most days at the moment and have been in the hospital for quite a few hours yesterday making sure callum is ok. Thankfully nothing has started labour off yet so I can concentrate on burying Daniel before baby arrives. I've been absolutely shocked by how well I've coped with all this but its been very hard too but I have got to think about both my son passed and my unborn. I will keep letting Crystal know whats happening and try and get back on here very soon, and I'm sooooooooooooo looking forward to seeing some BFPs on here. We all need cheering up xxxxxxxxxxxxx

 
You are so strong girl!......I am deeply saddened for you and your family, Daniel will never be forgotten, and all special needs kids have a talent, and bikes was his thing, its just good to know Daniel is sleeping peacefully..bless his soul xxxx.... your story is very close to my heart with my son Damien as he also has ADHD, we have had a quite a few scares through out his life too but I am lucky his talent is football...... Jo you have been a tower of strength and you have coped amazing, I hope Callum continues to be healthy and I know he will be welcomed into the world with truckloads of love...I will go and check our FB and have a good look at Daniels profile and your pictures..............Huge hugs Jo....My heart goes out for you babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Jo- We're all thinking of you and your family. Here for you if you need it.


----------



## cj72

Faith- No witches yet, I hope?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, she got me too:cry: started this morning:( Looks like we're cycle buddies again:hugs: I do think progesterone was a big help to me this cycle...no PMS headache (which I ALWAYS get the day before or day of AF) and only slightly sore bbs 2 dyas before starting..again...a huge improvement for me:thumbup: usually the really sore bbs start exactly 10 days before af shows. Looking forward to using it again this next LP:happydance:

Hey, can someone drive you to your hsg, so you can take a vicodin? I think that sounds like a great plan! I have some left from my TR, too! I will totally be taking one if/when my turn for the hsg rolls around:wacko: I'm praying for really good results, Cj:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, you are an incredibly strong woman:hugs: I took a peek at your FB..Daniel looked to be a very fine young man. The support from his school is amazing. How comforting to know that he touched so many lives in his 17 short years. I pray for continued strength for the days that lay ahead and for a safe and joyous delivery of your sweet little one.:hugs: God bless xxx


----------



## cj72

OH and my sister can't get off work. I am kinda excited at the thought of going to the maternity floor and seeing all the babies IF I have at least one open. I do want to be mentally awake to see the dye spill through, though and if I take a vicodin I may be out of it... My dr is only charging me 25 bucks for my HSG and the hospital will have to charge me their part, which I can make payments on :) I thought I'd have to pay the whole thing up front and who knows when I'd have extra after dropping so much for the TR in the first place. Apparently, my OB is going to put the small tube through my cervix ( Which will cause the cramps) and then if there are any small blockages that he pushes through, that's where the pain comes in. My sister had 2 of these and got prenant right after. Turns out she had an apendectomy as a teen and the scarring had caused blockages. She has a beautiful blue eyed brunette 18 month old now. 2nd day of clomid-should be CD10 when the HSG is done.


----------



## mommax3

jo you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, no words to say how sad I am for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> OH and my sister can't get off work. I am kinda excited at the thought of going to the maternity floor and seeing all the babies IF I have at least one open. I do want to be mentally awake to see the dye spill through, though and if I take a vicodin I may be out of it... My dr is only charging me 25 bucks for my HSG and the hospital will have to charge me their part, which I can make payments on :) I thought I'd have to pay the whole thing up front and who knows when I'd have extra after dropping so much for the TR in the first place. Apparently, my OB is going to put the small tube through my cervix ( Which will cause the cramps) and then if there are any small blockages that he pushes through, that's where the pain comes in. My sister had 2 of these and got prenant right after. Turns out she had an apendectomy as a teen and the scarring had caused blockages. She has a beautiful blue eyed brunette 18 month old now. 2nd day of clomid-should be CD10 when the HSG is done.

:happydance: I can't wait to hear good news:hugs: What a blessing to get such a great deal! My dr. is saying it's about $800 here:( Yep, you're right about the vicodin...better just take something to knock the edge off, but not make you loopy:thumbup: The count down is on!!! What time is your appt.?


----------



## cj72

It's at 8:30am this coming Friday, and I'm off for the day anyway, so I don't have to worry about going to work all crampy. Day 3 of clomid and the claws haven't come out yet...no side effects whatsoever so far...


----------



## spuggle

Jo you are one strong lady, my thoughts are with you and your family, i have no idea how you must be feeling but the fact that you remain positive is absolutely incredible. xx


----------



## jojo1972

His funeral is set for the 3rd oct and we have been told to expect about 300 people coming to pay their respects. I knew he was popular.... but wow he is going to rock the place. The church has been brill and even the vicar is wearing jeans like what Dan would have wanted and agreed to play songs for us all to sing instead of hymns. 

Baby is still hanging in there even though I still keep getting contractions, I just hope he can stay in til the funeral is over then I will be full term and don't mind when he comes after that. 

Sorry about the :witch: showing ladies :cry: and great news about the HSG cj xxxxx

Hope your peircing is still going well spuggle? I'm still having my tongue redone after baby xxxx

Come on Crystal hunny, we need you to get a BFP this month and for bubs to be sticky. Thank you again for all your help over Daniel, loves you lots babes xxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, it sounds like you've raised a wonderful son. I'm sure the church will be overflowing with people who loved him. I'm praying for you to go full term, sweetie. Stay strong and know we are all pulling for you.


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies. My name is Melissa 34 and DH is 36 I have my TR done May 21, 2011 and I am currently in my 4th 2ww. I was hoping I could join your thread. I have 4 children from a previous marriage and my amazing husband of almost 8 years has no bio children of his own. I am a RN and I just quit my full time job to stress free TTC!! 

Jo I know I don't know you but my heart broke when I read about your son. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cj72

Welcome, Mnj :) I had mine in April. I know what you mean about stress free. I have a lot of stress at work. I wish you luck!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, :hugs: welcome! I hope you'll bring good news to this thread with a BFP this cycle. It's been toooo long here...lots of sad news in recent months:( fx'd :)

Jo, so glad the funeral will be just what Daniel would have wanted:hugs: I'm glad your little man is hanging in there. I'm sure you will treasure him all the more when he arrives:hugs: God has truly given you strength to endure:hugs:

Cj, I'll be praying for you on Friday morning:hugs: glad you'll have the rest of the day off!

Spuggle, it's always good to see you post. I hope things are settling down a bit. How is dh's ankle healing? Is your brother still staying with you?


----------



## spuggle

Jo, Daniel was obviously very popular, what a sad loss for all who knew him, glad little one is doing ok. The piercing is going well i love my job so much, go girl for the tongue piercing.

Faith dh's ankle is on the mend thankfully, he is still in crutches and can't weightbare on it yet, he goes back on the 3rd Oct to see what the plan is next, i like to keep up with how you girls are doing although i don't get as much time to do so now, but today is my day off so a perfect opportunity. :thumbup: my brother is partly living here and partly at home, they are taking things slow and trying to work through their issues.

Welcome mnj, these girls on here are a life line, we all know how difficult this journey can be, we have had good news and bad news on here and these lovely ladies are always on hand to offer support.

Hope all you other ladies are well. x


----------



## mnjhowell

Thanks for the welcome ladies. So how long has everyone had their TR? Anyone use CAR in Bedford texas?


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2318.jpg

12dpo with FMU.....am I crazy??


----------



## crystal69uk

That looks like a definate BFP to me.......wow you go girl!....Congrats:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2318.jpg
> 
> 12dpo with FMU.....am I crazy??

I see it too!:happydance: :wohoo: hope it's the start of a wonderful 9 mo.:thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Mnj i cant see a faint second line, fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2323.jpg[/IMG]

I had labs done about an hour ago. I am still in total shock!!


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome mnj and wow a BFP congrats hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:xxx

Hows it going with the testing crystal? any hint of a BFP there? xxxx

I've had my last growth scan today and Callum is a whopper dispite being on insulin and metformin. They are giving me a sweep the 4th oct next tuesday the day after the funeral to try and start me off at 37 weeks. They say he will be over 8lbs next week and if the sweep doesn't work they will be inducing me on sunday the 9th. I felt guilty today for getting excited about baby but I'm sure Daniel wouldn't mind. xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

MNJ yay and congrats!
jo I cant believe your almost done :) Im sure daniel will be looking down on his lil brother and callum is a lucky lil guy he will def. have a guardian angel


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I am so excited for you to meet this new little one. I am so sorry you are going through all you are and you have my deepest sympathies. 

Crystal hows it going?? 

Thanks ladies. I feel bad I just joined and got my BFP. I wish I would have found you all sooner!! No one really understands what its like to go through a TR and TTC unless you've been there. The fears and doubts and I am my own worst enemy!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Beta was 33 and progesterone 12.2 OB said those are good numbers and redraw either thursday or friday, my choice, but he wasn't concerned at all!!


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2318.jpg
> 
> 12dpo with FMU.....am I crazy??
> 
> I see it too!:happydance: :wohoo: hope it's the start of a wonderful 9 mo.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I see it too Mnj!!! Wow!!! You go girl!:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Jo- she's right. Daniel will be Callum's guardian angel. He wouldn't deny you a little happiness. I do hope that you are resting. Love ya lady!

Oh surprised me with dinner and a movie last night :) Had romantic music playing and everything. I am one lucky girl! Do you see why I want to give him a baby so badly? He rubs my feet after a long day (his was equally as hard), washes dishes, and the surprises always tug at my heart. What a guy :) I am so in love!

Mnj- So happy for your news! Let's follow this up with a month of BFPs all around!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, yes, your man is a keeper:) I hope and pray that you two can have a baby together:hugs:

Crystal, how are you doing today? any double lines[-o&lt;:hugs:

Mnj, so happy for your BFP. We forgive you for getting a BFP 2 days after joining us:haha: we know this journey is different for everyone. I'm totally thrilled for you and it gives me hope to keep pressing forward:hugs: your numbers and progesterone sound great:)

Jo, so happy your little one will be in your arms in no time:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. I don't post often but I need some help this morning. I had an IUI 8 Days ago and this morning I tested and this is what I got. I swear I see something. My husband says he can see it on the pic I sent on his phone. But I just need some ladies to look at it for me. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949.jpghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949-1.jpghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2950-1-1-1.jpg


----------



## mnjhowell

Lissa I'm pretty certain that is a BFP! It's hard to see because the pic isn't too good but I can see pink!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you... I am totally driving myself crazy... LOL...


----------



## cj72

I see it too :) Yay!!! Lissa, I hope this one is your keeper! You deserve it! 2 BFP's in 2 days, woohoo!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Congrats Lisa, you must be on cloud 9, its great to see 2 x BFP's this month, long may it continue for all you lovely TR girls still waiting :flower:

AF has got me tonight for some reason 12 DPO which is a LP of 11 days really so that has thrown me as I am never this early.....faint lines from 6/7 DPO and a progesterone count of 44.4 7 days after O??????? Not sure what my body is doing, but never mind I was prepared for it, but just been so down today and in tears :cry: as I feel my journey is over now:shrug:.....and it has all finally hit me, and hard....xxxx:wacko: Anyway, rather than feel down and being so serious about things, I have decided to start saving for some plastic surgery for my 40th, next November!!! I have always wanted a tummy tuck and some lipo also my teeth done with veneers so I figure if I cant get pregnant then I am gonna spend my cash on looking so damn hot for my 40's....lmao xxx Good luck Cj for your HSG and I hope you and faith get your BFP's for this cycle........Babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

crystal69uk said:


> Congrats Lisa, you must be on cloud 9, its great to see 2 x BFP's this month, long may it continue for all you lovely TR girls still waiting :flower:
> 
> AF has got me tonight for some reason 12 DPO which is a LP of 11 days really so that has thrown me as I am never this early.....faint lines from 6/7 DPO and a progesterone count of 44.4 7 days after O??????? Not sure what my body is doing, but never mind I was prepared for it, but just been so down today and in tears :cry: as I feel my journey is over now:shrug:.....and it has all finally hit me, and hard....xxxx:wacko: Anyway, rather than feel down and being so serious about things, I have decided to start saving for some plastic surgery for my 40th, next November!!! I have always wanted a tummy tuck and some lipo also my teeth done with veneers so I figure if I cant get pregnant then I am gonna spend my cash on looking so damn hot for my 40's....lmao xxx Good luck Cj for your HSG and I hope you and faith get your BFP's for this cycle........Babydust to you all xxxx

Oh, Cyrstal:cry: so sorry she showed early..salt in the wound, eh? 
Your journey is NOT over, hun. It sounds like you just need a break:hugs: Take the time you need..focus on other things for now..bd when you and dh are in the mood and live life! It will happen if it's meant to happen:hugs: The plastic surgery sounds so tempting:haha: I, too, want to look fab in my 40s:) Don't leave us!!! However, we do understand not checking the thread 5x a day...it's hard to focus elsewhere when you're on here too much...this I KNOW! 
This is cycle #10 for me...not even a hint of a bfp in all these months...I, too, am feeling really discouraged but trying hard to enjoy each day with my kids that are growing up too fast. I would LOVE the blessing of more kids but will be so upset with myself if I consume my days with TTC (which I did for the first few months) only to not have anymore and miss the precious things the kids do everyday! Never to be recaptured:( 
Motherhood is truly bittersweet xoxo


----------



## cj72

Crystal, I'm so sorry she came early. It might have been a chemical...Mine did the same thing last go round. I'm usually 13-14 LP and had 11. I'm not so sure I didn't have one recently. I understand taking a break - even though Faith warned me about taking a test every day from cd9, I still did it and had the heartbreak for a while. Now I just expect a negative, so I'm not upset. We all know the pain of not getting our BFP. I just feel it in my heart that you're going to get yours. And hey- we're the same age- I want a tummy tuck too!!! I'm shooting for 43-44. I guess in 36 hours I'll know if my journey has hit a speed bump or not. We're here for you girl!! If you take a break, make sure you check in! Don't leave us-we love you!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks for being so supportive girls, you really are my rock!.......I just had such a down day yesterday and feel a little better today but still need to have a break........I will still pop in.....and of course I wont leave you....I started the original thread for times such as these ups and downs...:hugs:and I cant wait to read of your news girls, I just pray us long timers get some lines soon..xxxxxxx

Good Luck CJ, I just know your tubes will be open and flowing girl........Faith you are so right motherhood is so bittersweet and after everything with Jo and Daniel, I truely believe I need to be more thankfull for the 2 children I have already.....I just wanted to make my DH a real daddy, and I know you all understand exactly where I am coming from on that one, we are all in the same boat I know that xxxx

Huge hugs to you all....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anyway its lovely to see TR ladies posting their BFP's to show us there is still some hope somewhere over the rainbow........xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

crystal I hope your break does you good, I know my 7 months of trying to get my bfp doesnt compare to some of you ladies but I totally know how mentally draining ttc can be. I truly pray that all you ladies get your bfp's I am always poping on to see whats going on and if there is any good news to be read. I cant wait to see all you ladies when your past this ttc part and onto your pregnancys I know it will happen its just a waiting period and boy does the wait suck!!! anyways have a great day and enjoy your kids today :)


----------



## spuggle

Crystal sorry she got you, strange how you got those lines :hugs:

Mnj a very big congratulations. :yipee:

Lissa a think i see a very faint second line, hope you get darker ones soon.

Momma cant believe you are 27 weeks already !!!!

Faith, Hi hun hope you are well.

Jojo i'm sure Daniel will be looking down, excited about the birth of his brother, i'm sure he wouldn't mind you being excited about it. Big :hug: sweetie. xx


----------



## mommax3

spuggle I know thrid trimester Im so excited! How are you doing? I pop on and off here and dont always read back to catch up mostly looking for some good news :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hi. I hope all is well.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. I hope all is well.

Ready, so good to see you here:hugs: we're having our ups and downs:winkwink:...one of our newest gals just got her BFP:) so, that brings a smile to our faces. 

How are you doing?


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Crystal that the witch got you. Ttc is very draining and a break maybe just what you need, I envy you on the plastic surgery hunny, I'd love to get it done xxxx


----------



## cj72

Hey girls :) The HSG is tomorrow morning. I have mixed feelings. Scared, to say the least. Momma-you look great for 27 weeks!! 7 months, huh? I'm hoping I can hold on to my sanity...I'm on my 7th cycle trying. Spuggle, good to see you and Ready! Jo- hang in there, not long now. I can't wait to see the pictures! Faith-our time is coming up!!!Cycle buddies! Thanks for all the good wishes y'all have sent my way. Now all I have to do is wait!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Hey girls :) The HSG is tomorrow morning. I have mixed feelings. Scared, to say the least. Momma-you look great for 27 weeks!! 7 months, huh? I'm hoping I can hold on to my sanity...I'm on my 7th cycle trying. Spuggle, good to see you and Ready! Jo- hang in there, not long now. I can't wait to see the pictures! Faith-our time is coming up!!!Cycle buddies! Thanks for all the good wishes y'all have sent my way. Now all I have to do is wait!

Cj, I'm praying, praying, praying for wide open tubes! The timing is PERFECT..you'll be all squeaky clean and ready for O time in just a few days! :hug:


----------



## mommax3

cj good luck tomorrow make sure to take some tylenol if anything as a precaution :) let us know how it goes


----------



## cj72

I hope so!!! Think I'm gonna take a tylenol PM and go to sleep, otherwise I will be awake all night!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck for today cj xxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, praying for you this morning:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Crystal I am so sorry that witch showed up!! Im praying this is your month!!

CJ good luck today!! I am praying you get excellent news!!

Jo I hope your doing well!!

Hello EOE!!!

AFM my second beta yesterday came back at 94. He didn't do another progesterone and that makes me worry. I was cramping on and off for 2 days but nothing but real fatigue today!! I am so freaked out about a tubal or miscarriage!! Ill be glad when the first trimester is over LOL especially since I quit my job I have way to much time to overanalyze things!!


----------



## cj72

And the verdict is...They're OPEN!!!! My right side seems to be my dominant side. Left was wide open, right goes past the reversal area and filled near what looks like my ovary. Might have been a little something in there, but if so, they pushed through it. Not even a cramp! I felt a little pressure is all. I'm so happy I could scream!! Woohoo! 

I went to the hospital this morning to have it done before my doc went on vacation at noon. The nurse comes to me right before and says that the Xray rooms have a horrible leak and it's filling with water. WTH!!! So I got rescheduled at another hospital for right after lunch. I knew it was gonna be okay when the male doctor had to put on a frilly flowery xray apron. All he was missing was a pair of high heels. He sure was pretty! I LMAO!:yipee:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> And the verdict is...They're OPEN!!!! My right side seems to be my dominant side. Left was wide open, right goes past the reversal area and filled near what looks like my ovary. Might have been a little something in there, but if so, they pushed through it. Not even a cramp! I felt a little pressure is all. I'm so happy I could scream!! Woohoo!
> 
> I went to the hospital this morning to have it done before my doc went on vacation at noon. The nurse comes to me right before and says that the Xray rooms have a horrible leak and it's filling with water. WTH!!! So I got rescheduled at another hospital for right after lunch. I knew it was gonna be okay when the male doctor had to put on a frilly flowery xray apron. All he was missing was a pair of high heels. He sure was pretty! I LMAO!:yipee:

:dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::hugs2: I'm so happy for you!!! THis is going to be YOUR month!!!! Now you can relax this afternoon:happydance:


----------



## cj72

I sure can. After the xray room this morning I was starting to wonder if it was a sign, but I could skip everywhere I go today!!! Thanks for all the good wishes, ladies! You were my good luck charms today!


----------



## mommax3

mnj dont worry I had alot of cramping on one side in the begining and i freaked alot my hips were killing me too but everything turned out just fine :)
cj yay for open tubes and a good cleaning out, I got my bfp shortly after my dye test so hopefully you do too!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ yeeeeeehawwwwww!!! This is going to be your month!! Now go catch that eggie!! :cloud9:

Mommax3 thank you so much!! I really needed to hear that.


----------



## cj72

Mnj- your betas more than doubled :) Looks good so far!:baby:

Momma- I sure hope so. His birthday is in 3 weeks :) Wouldn't that be a great present?!:happydance:

Thanks for holding my hand girls. I was scared and your words truly helped me to calm down. You ladies are the best!:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Great news cj :happydance: enjoy all that BDing girl xxxx

mnj the cramps are normal hunny, its just everything stretching and hormones racing doing there job hunny xxxx


----------



## cj72

Thanks Jo! How are you feeling woman? Not long now...a little over a week still? I bet you can't wait. My heart is with you, friend!


----------



## jojo1972

They are giving me a sweep on tuesday hunny the day after the funeral. I'm really hoping it works but baby is threatening to come now. I had a big bloody show last night and keep getting contractions that keep stopping and starting again. I'm just hoping he holds til the church and burial are over and then I don't mind him coming. Knowing my luck though I'll end up going til the 9th lol xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> They are giving me a sweep on tuesday hunny the day after the funeral. I'm really hoping it works but baby is threatening to come now. I had a big bloody show last night and keep getting contractions that keep stopping and starting again. I'm just hoping he holds til the church and burial are over and then I don't mind him coming. Knowing my luck though I'll end up going til the 9th lol xxx

Jo, I'm praying that the timing of everything will work out for you:hugs: it will be quite a week...I will certainly be thinking of you:hug:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I am praying!!!


----------



## cj72

Jo, I really hope Tuesday works out for you!!!


----------



## spuggle

Cj congrats on the open tubes, what a relief. :yipee:

Jo thinking of you hun. xx :hug:


----------



## mnjhowell

My 3rd beta came back at 560. Don't have to do anymore just wait for u/s on 10/11!! Thank you for keeping me sane ladies!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just want to pop in to say all is well with me and I hope all is well with you all. Welcome to all the new ladies whom I have not meet yet. 

Jo, not long to go. Can't wait to see you little guy.


----------



## cj72

Mnj- One week til your US?! Woohoo!!! I'm praying everything is where it's supposed to be. 

AFM- starting to feel the O pains coming on. I'd say tomorrow maybe Wed at the latest. No pos opk yet, but I feel like it's coming from the left one this time- that's the one thats wide open!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, great numbers:happydance: 10/11 can't come soon enough, I'm sure:hugs:

Cj, get some good bd'ing in:happydance: we should be cycle buddy-ish this go around...it's hard to say exactly when I'll O..usually between cd16-cd19..either way..we'll be camping in the RV with the kids from cd13-cd24:dohh: this may not be our month..again:wacko: We're going to have to be VERY creative if we plan to do any bd'ing:haha:


----------



## mnjhowell

Cj that sounds promising for you catching that egg. I know several ladies who got there BFP right after the hsg!! 

Faith being creative usually makes it better anyways :) good luck


----------



## cj72

Heehee, thanks! preseed, soft cups, and just BD'd. Gonna try to get another one in tomorrow!! He said, go tell your bnb friends that I'm the best!! Haha! OK, Faith, I haven't Od yet- I think tomorrow CD14, possibly CD15. We might be right there together again. You need to take a walk and do some nature lovin! 
Mnj- your baby is due the day before my 40th birthday :) Have I mentioned that CJ is a great name, hint hint?


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies hope you are well, good luck cj, here's hoping it's your month, Faith i'm sure you will find a way some how to get some bd'ing in :haha:

I've come for a rant, it's not often i get like this, i have accepted that DH and i are not going to have a baby but things like this really make me mad.

I went to the doctors surgery yesterday and there was a lady there with 2 babies, DH and i looked at one another and said arrrrr twins. After a few minutes it became apparant that they were not infact twins and they were not hers, they were foster babies, i overheard her saying that the parents of these babies were on drugs and that the babies had been taken off them for at least a year for them to "try" and sort themselves out, i know we all take fertility for granted and we all make mistakes in our lives but it amazes me that people who are not able to care for babies just happen to be able to shell them out like peas and expect the state to take care of them.

I also know that if it wasn't for these (excuse the term) low lifes the adoption system would not exist but it still gets me really mad :growlmad:.

Right rant over sorry for the ear bending ladies. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Hey Spuggle :) Thanks for the good wishes. I know what you mean. My sister watched people get abortions and complain about it when she'd been trying for 10 years to have a baby. I don't judge others decisions, I only know it's something I could never do. I wish the parents of those twins had to give them up permanently!!! There are so many people who want them!


----------



## mnjhowell

My BFF adopted 3 biological sisters from the state and their crackhead bio mom has had 2 more since then and there are 2 that are in the youth prison and one dead!!! It's just appalling!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj,:haha: your hubby is funny;) I hope the softcups & preseed do the trick this cycle:thumbup: I'm going to bring some softcups along on our camping trip. The idea of a nature walk is funny...can't imagine, this being family camp, how well that would go over to have a family out for a hike, and happen upon us:dohh: we will more likely have to send the kids out for a bike ride:winkwink:

Mnj, your're right..being creative makes it fun:thumbup:

Spuggle, I totally agree with you about the women who can have one baby after another and couldn't care less about their welfare:nope: 2 of my bro-in-laws are policeman..they see and deal with the awfulest of situations...very, very sad!


----------



## cj72

Faith, you have no idea what a hoot he is! Feeling the O today. The pain is getting less, so I think I did 15 minutes ago.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Faith, you have no idea what a hoot he is! Feeling the O today. The pain is getting less, so I think I did 15 minutes ago.

:happydance: woohoo, now the tww begins:thumbup: hope it ends in 2 pink lines:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Go CJ its your birthday!!! :)


----------



## cj72

Haha Mnj! Make sure you cross your legs one more day so it will be my birthday!

Aw, thanks Faith!! So sweet! I hope we both get it so we can be bump buddies! I don't know if this will be my month or not. I O'd yesterday but didn't get to BD the night before (or last night- prob too late anyway!)It was 36-48 hours before. What does everyone think my chances are?


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed for you both CJ & Faith...........I really hope the TWW flies by and you both get blazing BFP's this month, you both deserve this soooo much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Spuggle I know exactly what you mean hunny.........some women dont really appreciate the gift of life..........and life is soo unfair sometimes I know, Hows your DH doing, has he recovered from his broken leg yet, and how is the job going hunny?....xxx

JoJo - I hope little Callum comes soon I know I have been on FB a few times to see what is happening with your pains etc.....I hope little one makes an appearance soon, we cant wait to see him at last....:baby:xxx:hugs:

Hope all you other ladies with growing bumps are doing fine and dandy, cant wait to hear of your scans etc, you all bring us hope xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I had the sweep on Tuesday and really thought it had worked as I was having contractions all night and decided to go get some rest before they got more intense and regular and what do you know!!!! Yep they stopped lol. I've been having contractions off and on since and tried absolutely everything to start myself off naturally before I have to be induced on Sunday. I'm already 2cm dilated and cervix is nice and soft but they said its still a little thick at 1cm. Hopefully things start before the induction fingers crossed.

How is everyone? Hows the chilling out going Crystal hunny? Oh and Crystal I will be contacting you hunny to let you know when it all kicks off and the gory details:winkwink: xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hey Jo good luck for sunday, hope it all happens naturally for you before then though.

Crystal DH's leg still not healed although it's improving, work is great thanks.

Mnj great numbers.

Ready nice to hear from you hun.

Faith hope the camping gows well.

Cj good luck for this month hun, you never know you may have caught that egg. x

Hpe all you ladies have a fab weekend.


----------



## cj72

Hi girls :) I'm getting weird cramps and only 2 DPO on the right side...wth? Well, I know it isn't implantation on day 2. Who knows. Had a great dinner with my sweetheart last night, watched The Notebook (great movie!) and BD'd like I was 20 last night. Of course my ole lady body is paying for it today!! Haha! OH is walking around beating his fists on his chest like King Kong cause he thinks he's the MAN!! 

Jo- I heard peppermint helps to get contractions going, and pedicures. Even if they are old wives tales, sounds good to me!

Spuggle, Sorry to hear DH is healing slowly. I hope he's back on his feet soon! 

Crystal, Thanks for the good wishes. I think I will need them this month!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ you go girl LOL 

Faith hope you got creative and caught that egg

Jo hope that baby comes soon and you have a smooth labor and delivery and a happy and healthy perfect baby!! 

Crystal your getting close to O, c'mon baby!! 

Spuggle what happened to your hubs leg? 

Dh and I are in Vegas celebrating his birthday and omg I am so tired, I'm taking 2 naps a day. But I hit the motherhood maternity outlet store and got some great stuff!!


----------



## cj72

4 dpo for me. Just having small cramps every once in a while today. No big issues. A little tired cause my OH kept me up late last night. I'm not telling him the timeframe for O- heehee!!! He is having a lot of fun practicing,though! I was in the drugstore today and wouldn't let myself go down the baby aisle. I'm trying not to get my hopes up! For all you UK ladies out there, I'm a big Battlestar Galactica fan (BBC) and the OH is annoyed I'm keeping him from his hunting shows...do you ladies get that on your side of the pond?


----------



## crystal69uk

Yes CJ we get BBC as its one of our standard channels and I used to watch Battlestar alot growing up its been around for years and one of the classic space series.........wow what a blast from the past...lol....I dont blame u for not telling Dh about timings etc, get as much BD in as possible , I really hope you have done it.......:hugs:


Jo Jo when is this bubba coming,:hugs: I think he has cooked enough now...:baby:


----------



## spuggle

Mnj my hubby jumped a fence on the August bank hol, messing arounfd with friends but it ended badly with him breaking his ankle and spending 2 days in hospital as he had to have it pinned. hope you're having fun in vegas.

Jo i was hoping to see lil man had arrived as i've not been on here all weekend, hope to hear news soon and hope you are well. xx

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## cj72

Oooh! Spuggle- nice cut! Love it!!

There's a remake Crystal - prob started in 2005. My absolute fav show :)

Jojo! Have you had Callum yet? Can't wait to see him!

Faith- FX'd this is our month!

Mnj- LOVE that store! Hope you're feeling well :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations JoJo on the birth of little Callum, born at 11.23 am 10/10/11 weighing 7lb 1oz. Well done you!!!!!:cry::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ready4onemore

Spuggle, Love the hair it looks really nice on you.

Jojo, *Congratulations!!!*


----------



## cj72

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!! So excited for you JO!
:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

jojo he is just sooooo cute and lil! you did it momma you have your lil tr baby :)


----------



## cj72

Ladies, last night 5 DPO I had a wave of pain that rippled through my uterus. It wasn't gas or needing to use the bathroom. WTH? Ever since then, I've had intermittent medium AF cramps on BOTH sides (usually it's only on my right side, but this time left too). While lying in bed last night and this morning I could feel pulling when I rolled on my side. Temp took a dip to 97.73 this morning. 

Anybody ever experience this one before? Fx'd that this is my OH's birthday present!


----------



## crystal69uk

Could be implantation CJ, sounds promising - fingers crossed this is it for you hunny x


----------



## crystal69uk

Spuggle you look so different with your hair dark and short, wow!!!! hope you are keeping well babes xxx

Faith how are you keeping hunny, good luck this cycle :hugs:

Momma thanks for popping in, I cant believe your pregnancy is flying by girl!:thumbup:

Mnj - how you feeling has MS kicked in yet? Cant wait until you update us with your scan pics, :happydance:

Ready - nice to see you back in here, how you feeling babes, thinking of you :flower: x

Superstoked - If you pop in, just to let you know I still think about you hunny xxxx 

Jo Jo, cant wait until you post some piccies of little one to show everyone, I have seen him on FB and he looks adorable and so like your DH, I know Daniel would be so chuffed, he will be watching over him.......love ya to bits girl xxxx

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, especially the newbies :hugs: Take care everyone xxx


----------



## spuggle

Jojo, big congratulations hunny, look forward to seeing pics of lil Callum xx

Thanks for your comments about the new mop chop, i have to say i love it and it's soooo easy to manage. :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, :happydance::happydance: Welcome baby Callum:hugs: great job, girl:thumbup: :cloud9:

Spuggle, love the new 'do! It looks great on you!!!

Cj, crazy pains...I hope it's great news for you:hugs:

Afm, still camping:winkwink: enjoying the time and trying to relax:) 4dpo and nothing to report here. Using the progesterone cream again this lp..I cannot believe what a difference it makes in the sore bbs:thumbup: I LOVE it!

Hope everyone is having a great week:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo congratulations!!!!!!

CJ that sounds very promising!!

Faith your almost to testing!! Wooohooo

spuggle love the new hair cut!!

Crystal I have had very random nausea, mainly with smells that I dont like.

AFM went to see the OB today and we have a bubble!!! All we could see was the gestational sac and yolk sac but it is in my uterus and tubes were totally clear. We will do another sono in 2 weeks.


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2419.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cj72

AF cramps all day long today 6DPO?! I hope this is implantation cause otherwise I'm hurting for no reason. No other symptoms at all. Faith- enjoy the camping girl! I love camping! Thx Crystal :) Ladies did any of you have this with your previous or current pregnancies this early or am I getting my hopes up once again?


----------



## cj72

mnjhowell said:


> [IMG]https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2419.jpg[/IMG]

OOOH!!! Love the first pic! It looks just like you :)


----------



## mnjhowell

LOL thanks crystal :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Awww great Bubble MNJ!!!! :happydance:looking forward to seeing little bubba grow, take good care of yourself hunny, well done for getting this far, great job!!:baby:

Faith, glad ur enjoying the trip, I could do with a break I wish I was there :flower: Glad the cream is working, as there is nothing worse than sore boobs!

CJ - Your symptoms sound so promising, I pray this is it for you. Bring on your BFP, I know Symptom spotting is easy to fall into, but I hope this is the real deal for you hunny - fingers crossed


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

MNJ, congrats what a great pic.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## spuggle

Hi ready, long time no spk, hope you are well hun. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Mnj nice scan, it's quite clear considering you're only 6 weeks, bet it was no nice to see you lil baby in you tummy, roll on the next one, then we can start the guessing game lol team pink or blue. infact why wait, i reckon team pink. :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnj, wonderful news:) I can only imagine the relief of seeing your lo in the right place:happydance: 

Crystal, I wish you could have come to family camp, too:haha: It's been lots of fun and somewhat relaxing:winkwink: we leave tomorrow...whew, the time went by FAST. 

Ready, good to see you post:hugs:

Afm, just waiting ot the TWW:) I'm also so excited that Autumn is in the air..all the trees are changing, the evenings and mornings are chilly:) makes me want to bake pies and snuggle with my kids and hubby:) autumn is my very favorite time of the year!


----------



## cj72

It's my favorite time of year, too, Faith! I love using the fireplace, too. Can't wait until it's cold enough! Wish I had time for camping in the fall. My girls cheer on Saturdays so the fall is out for that. Did take a test this am, BFN, definitely saw the evap line instead of color, oh well, only 8 DPO. Not really any other symptoms.


----------



## crystal69uk

Dont give up CJ, an early BFP always starts as something looking like an evap......think positive, pee positive xxx:happydance:

Girls, I hope you have a great day and Faith, safe journey home after your break :hugs:


----------



## cj72

This is the first month I've had with no symptoms and usually by now my bbs are hurting! I am taking the b6, which I didn't last month, so maybe that's it. 9 DPO and a BFN this am. Within the timeframe though I thought I could maybe make something out when I held it up to the light, but who knows. Could just be wishful thinking. Will test again tomorrow. :) Baby dust going out to you all!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I started testing at 6dpo and all BFN till the morning of 12dpo so don't give up, and I agree with Crystal BFP start out looking like an evap!! 

Faith hope the 2ww is treating you well and your not going crazy!!

I love this time of year also!! Living in West Texas we don't have any trees so nothing beautiful to look at but I will definitely take the high 80s low 90s temps instead of 100s!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! I have been on the missing list for some time. Just been hard for me to deal with my results. So let me tell you something interesting lovely ladies I have to go back through this thread to find out when my last period was, I have been feeling af wanted to start but nothing happening and it never crossed my m ind for a second that I could be pregnant so I just went about my life thinking nothing of it. The past few days I noticed my bb's are getting more and more sore. I take a test last night (my last one I had) and bam strongest 2 lines ever! It means I am pregnant! I have not yet told anyone not even DH. We have been going through some things and have talked about separating, so until I see something like a heartbeat or get past 6 weeks (which is soon to be determined how far along I am) I am not telling him or anyone. I mean after being told you have 2 blocked tubes and you CAN NOT get preggers, well I am in shock, happy of course but I have been here before. 

So I am asking you ladies to keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best for me. Unless I get sick or in pain I choose not to go through betas and such, not just yet..

I have not caught up on all the news I will take the time to go through what I missed soon. I just needed to let you know!! :)


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats Super this is fantastic news and just shows miracles can happen hunny. I have everything crossed for you babes xxxxx

Here is me in labor and Callum on the day he was born by emergency c-section. xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00136.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9









DSC00150.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9









DSC00155.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









DSC00159.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8









DSC00172.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo he is absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations!! 

Super I am keeping everything crossed and praying like crazy this is your forever baby!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, OMG, OMG:dance: I will pray this one is for keeps:hugs: I hope you and dh seek some help and work things out:hugs: marriage is just plain, hard work:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jo, GREAT work, hun:hugs: what a handsome little guy:hugs: I hope you're recovering well. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Super- I hope this is your keeper and that you and the DH can work things out. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jo- How handsome! I know you don't even want to put him down! 

BFN this am ladies at 10 DPO, not giving up yet!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Super- I hope this is your keeper and that you and the DH can work things out. Keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Jo- How handsome! I know you don't even want to put him down!
> 
> BFN this am ladies at 10 DPO, not giving up yet!

Great attitude, Cj :friends: ANYTHING is possible, just look at Super...she thought her journey was over and BAM..BFP:happydance: I've heard many cases of mucus plugging the tubes..so not necessarily permanent blockage:thumbup: I'm fixing to get an hsg done in the near future and *if* I hear the dreaded words..I WILL NOT give up hope:flower:


----------



## cj72

Thanks Hope- I hope that your HSG goes well. Just felt like pressure to me. The speculum hurt more than anything else. I will be there thinking about you and sending you good vibes while we're waiting to hear the good news!

AFM- BFN this am, woke up to a crazy cramp in my calf , and am feeling pressure down there, so I feel like AF is coming. I was terribly irritated yesterday- don't know if it was from being late everywhere I went or just PMS. Got to one of the girls (american) football games late (cheerleader), then looked at houses, then got to the other one's game late, too. Was feeling stressed! Been having AF cramps on and off since 5 DPO and usually I don't get anything but tiny cramps, but this time like AF was mounting her broomstick for the big ride. I took a bath last night and my temp was 99.2F after I got out- I hope I didn't mess things up. It went up more than a degree. The water didn't feel like it was too hot though... This am temp was 98.14F...in the next day or two is when it will normally drop off...so I guess we'll just have to wait and see :)


----------



## crystal69uk

Fab news Dale, I really hope this one is a keeper, you see miracles do happen and when we are least expecting it!....I have everything crossed for you hunny.....xxx

JoJo Great pics hunny, Callum is adorable, enjoy the early days with your little soldier he is lush xxxxxx :hugs:

Great attitude Faith!, I am sure your tubes will be fine though...:happydance:

Sorry you havent got your BFP yet CJ, but there is still hope...hang on in there babes.....it will happen soon, you just know it!

Ready, your time will come soon and mine too hopefully, you never know what is around the corner, we just need to stay positive....xxxxx:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo, he is so cute. Congrats again.

Super, I am on :cloud9: for you.


----------



## spuggle

Super, wow this is great news, after all you have been through you get your bfp, amazing !!!! so pleased for you hun, i will cross mt fingers and toes for you.

Jo Callum is gorgeous, you must be so proud hun, well done. xx

Good luck cj, hope you do get that bfp, you never know, like mnj said she got bfn's until 12 dpo. x

Crystal hope you are well.

Faith good luck, hope you caught that egg and that the 2ww goes by quickly for you.

Hi everyone else.

Supers story fills me with a little hope, although i shouldn't let it as i'm leaving myself open to heartache but she was told both of her tubes were blocked and got pregnant, the hsg must have given her tubes a good clear out or she spasmed during the procedure
but it's great that even with a doctors opinion and against all medical odds she is pregnant, i will keep a little bit of hope that maybe one day i might get a little surprise. :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies :) 12 DPO today and woke up having hot flushes and temp still going up but BFN? No sign of color on the test either. I think that b6 is the reason AF isn't here yet - I was on it for 3 months and had LP of 13-16. Went off for a month and LP was 11, even on clomid. So here we are back on it with the temps still getting higher and LP of 12 so far. 

Ladies I do think that her story is promising. Spuggle, I hope it does happen for you sweetie! God works miracles every day. Here's hoping he sends one our way!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: lovely piccies JOJO congratulations hunni XX

Super.. Fantastic news hun XX :happydance::happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck Spuggle hun.. dont give up ! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: lovely scan piccy mnj! xx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ keep your chin up, temps going up and hot flashes are good signs!! 

Spuggle it's hard not to get your hopes but miracles do happen, and for all you know the hsg could have cleaned your tubes out or maybe you spasmed during the test. Good luck and I'm praying for you!!


----------



## spuggle

mnjhowell said:


> CJ keep your chin up, temps going up and hot flashes are good signs!!
> 
> Spuggle it's hard not to get your hopes but miracles do happen, and for all you know the hsg could have cleaned your tubes out or maybe you spasmed during the test. Good luck and I'm praying for you!!

Mnj thanks for your positive words, i'm under no illusion that it prob wont happen for me and dh, i think if i'd have had a blockage hsg would have have cleared it and i would have had a bfp by now, i only have one tube working anyway so the odds were stacked against me from the begining. we can but hope though eh. :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

spuggle said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> CJ keep your chin up, temps going up and hot flashes are good signs!!
> 
> Spuggle it's hard not to get your hopes but miracles do happen, and for all you know the hsg could have cleaned your tubes out or maybe you spasmed during the test. Good luck and I'm praying for you!!
> 
> Mnj thanks for your positive words, i'm under no illusion that it prob wont happen for me and dh, i think if i'd have had a blockage hsg would have have cleared it and i would have had a bfp by now, i only have one tube working anyway so the odds were stacked against me from the begining. we can but hope though eh. :flower:Click to expand...

Aww Spuggle, keep hold of that hope hunny, cos anything could happen xxxx I pray you will one day get your BFP too, there seems to be alot of BFP announcements lately which is Brilliant news for us still hoping and praying we get onexxxx..........:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Morning ladies :) 12 DPO today and woke up having hot flushes and temp still going up but BFN? No sign of color on the test either. I think that b6 is the reason AF isn't here yet - I was on it for 3 months and had LP of 13-16. Went off for a month and LP was 11, even on clomid. So here we are back on it with the temps still getting higher and LP of 12 so far.
> 
> Ladies I do think that her story is promising. Spuggle, I hope it does happen for you sweetie! God works miracles every day. Here's hoping he sends one our way!!

So sorry about the BFN CJ, I honestly think its the clomid making you have hot flushes as it is a side effect and I have suffered from them too, I thought here goes an early menopause but it was the clomid, I really hope you get your cycle sorted soon with everything you are taking, do you get your progesterone checked still every month whilst on Clomid, also has there been any discussion about upping your doesage to 100mg to see if that makes a difference to your eggs?.....I hope you get some answers soon.....I hope its a BFP soon for you though, big hugs hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls - I may try an unmedicated cycle this month and try to lose some weight if AF comes. Still nothing either way.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya Chrystal how are things hun? XX :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: Hiya Chrystal how are things hun? XX :hugs:

Hey Angel x...long time to see on this thread, welcome back! :flower:

Just trying to relax more about things and stop symptom spotting...:wacko:
I am back at the Dr's about my hormones and things on Thursday so I am just getting on with life really..:coffee: I am ok though....x thanks for asking babes xxxx How are things with you?, where have you been? lol need an update, there has been so much going on in here?.......Its been so emotional for everyone,,x.:hugs:So we need some more BFP's to enlighten us x:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I reeeaally hope you get some encouraging news at the dr. :hugs:

Afm, just waiting for Friday to test OR a temp drop..whichever happens first:winkwink: My sis wants me to test tomorrow because it's her and hubby's anniversary...:haha: what those two things have in common..I don't know:) She's always been a stick pusher:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, how are things going for you today?:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Feeling great, but have a temp of 98.79. Doesn't feel like AF is coming. I never get a temp that high unless I'm sick. Peed on 3 sticks today (13 DPO) and I am probably imagining it, but I swear I think I might see a faint line..maybe...or I'm just overly hopeful. As far as I'm concerned, I'm counting it as a BFN.

Faith! Doesn she think it's her husbands baby?!?! Hahaha! You're caught, girl! :) Waiting for the big temp drop, too. Mine's usually tomorrow. Guess we'll see. I didn't take the B6 today so my LP wouldn't be 16 days...I'd run out of sticks to pee on!

Crystal -I can't wait to hear what the doc says! Come on Thursday!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Crystal good luck at the doctors hun.. I know you have been through so much.. :hugs: I am so hoping you get a sticky bean soon XX..
after my m/c in May .. (and also what would have been my other babies due date) I guess I wanted to try and stop focusing on ttc so much.. and got busy caught up doing other things.. you lovely ladies were never far away from my thoughts.. still ttc.. and am waiting for AF to arrive.. 
am booking some relaxation treatments for next month and hopefully that will help with things,..much love XX


----------



## cj72

Huge temp drop this morning and BFN, no cramps yet- doesn't feel like she's coming, but the temps say she is. Maybe the HSG is keeping the cramps away? I'm good with that! Think I'm going to forego the clomid this month and lose 20 lbs and then get back on it next month. Baby dust coming your way Faith and Crystal!


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry:... I have just been catching up with the posts as I havent been on here for a while.. 

JOJO hunni.. I know I am a bit late.. but I am so deeply sorry to read your sad news about your lovely son Daniel.. he sounds like a lovely lad.. and I know you will miss him dearly.. :hugs::hugs: You are one brave strong lady hun, and I just wanted to wish you much love and congratulations on the birth of your baby Callum.. I know .. that it will never replace Daniel... but I do hope he is helping with the healing process.. of this sad time.. you amaze me.. :hugs::hugs: XXXX


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: hope its a bfp for you CJ xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: quick update for those that dont know me..
Im Angel 40.. married had TR in JULY 2010 got bfp Sept 2010 .. but it was ectopic.. lost right tube and beanie.. started ttc again december 2010..
got bfp May 2011 .. sadly had a m/c at 5 weeks.. 
currently ttc again.. and waiting for my AF to arrive.. XX :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, so sorry for the temp drop:nope: glad the cramps are staying away:thumbup: probably a great plan to give your body a break from the clomid. Are you going to do anything in particular to try and lose the weight? I need to lose some as well and had planned to get in a good exercising schedule right away. I have a T-Tapp dvd that I'm going to try...looks great! I've only watched in intro so far:haha: Anyway, I hope you and dh have a wonderful celebrating his up coming birthday:hugs:

Crystal, how is this cycle looking for you?

Angel, good to see you back here. It would be grand to see you popping in with a BFP this cycle:flower:

Afm, just finishing out my 2ww....had a temp rise this a.m., but that's happened in months past as well..so NOT getting my hopes up. :kiss:


----------



## crystal69uk

Thank you for the update Angelcake, we have missed you around here, so glad you are back to join us in the rollercoaster TTC journey....:hugs:

CJ, so sad this isnt your month, but hope AF stays away and proves you wrong, I think giving your body a break from Clomid is good, good luck with losing some extra pounds, I feel like I have middle age spread now, so I will be joining you, I have had 3 teeth out today ouch!, so I should lose a little being on a juice diet for a while, fingers crossed xxx

Faith - :hugs:I really hope you get your BFP come on TEST!!!!!! It sounds so encouraging, we need some more good news around here xxxxxx Cant wait to hear.....:flower::coffee:

JoJo, hope little Callum is getting his body clock right and you are getting plently of rest, how is the little one, I know you wil be soooo busy looking after him, but when you get a chance to post, please show us some more pictures of him, he is adorable, hope you are keeping your spirits high, and I know every day will be an emotional struggle but we are here if you need us....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Spuggle hope you ok babes...xxxxx

Ready, I think you should post your news on here, as you have every right to share your news, you were one of the first ladies on here with me when I first started the TRS thread......Come on we all want to hear xxxxxx

Superstoked, how you feeling girl?.....I really hope everything is going well, please keep us updated with your progress, it would be great to hear from you.....

MNJ - Hows the MS going?, hope it isnt kicking your butt too much, take care hunny xxxxx

Everyone else..... apologies if I have missed you, I think about everyone on this thread alot and I cant wait to read the next chapter in your lives....:coffee:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:Thanks Crystal hun XX

Thanks Faith.. :hugs: hoping you get your bfp hun XX

Good luck CJ.. XX

I am planning to test within the next few days if..:witch: doesnt show.
so we shall see what happens.. :shrug:

Love and :dust::dust::dust: to you all XX


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jojo, thinking of you. I hope all is well.

angelcake, good to see you post. I hope you are well.

Crystal, I just was waiting until the next appt. but okay.

AFM, as some of you have read in my journal I am expecting. I am about 8+4 weeks. They did see the HB. I am very excited but being very cautious until I go to my next doc appointment. I did not worry with betas. After they did the ultrasound and saw the HB at 143 they were well. I cried when she showed me my bean. Every little twinge makes me worry. But I decided that it was in God's hand. I was not using OPKs and I did not have any HPTs in the house when I was sure I was preggers. I had to actually go buy one. LOL But the *+ *sign showed up before the control line. 

To all my ladies keep the faith. I know it is very hard but trust God!! He has a master plan and His ways are much higher than ours. I only have one tube and one ovary but I service one MIGHTY God. I am 39 years old. Am I afraid? *YES!!* But my hubby tells me God did not give you the spirit of fear but of a sound mind. So I just pray that I go full term and if not that God gives me the peace, joy and strength to go on. 

Sorry to write a book. But you can read my journal for more updates and such. I love you all and pray for you often.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Ready I am absolutely thrilled for you hun.. I am soo glad you have seen a H?B too as I know the heartache you have been through.. wow! what an inspiring lot you are!! XX


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thanks for letting us all know Karen, I have a feeling this bubba is your gift from the man upstairs and this one will be a keeper.....
Congratulations Ready xxx:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

READY holy crap lady How have you been posting without spilling the beans!!!!! Im so excited for you !!!!! CONGRATS!!!!
Faith I hope you got it this month like sweets said on the other thread I have a good feeling for you too :)


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congrats Karen this is brilliant news, 2 bfp's this month xxxx

AFM well I'm not taking Daniels death to well at the moment and can't seem to stop crying now since Callum has been born. Callum has helped keep me on the straight and narrow though and I love him to pieces he's such a darling and quite a good baby. He feeds on demand at the moment and hasn't really settled into a pattern yet but hopefully he will in the next few weeks xxxx

Fingers crossed we will have more BFP's this month, good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## cj72

Ready, I'm SO happy! for you!!! You deserve it, girl!

Crystal, Faith, Angel- AF was due today, but hasn't shown up yet. Where the heck is she? My temp is back up tonight. So confused. Faith & Crystal- we're in the same boat again! I plan on going back on Atkins. It has worked brilliantly and very easily for me in the past. I lost 55 lbs right after having my youngest. Of course you need to make it a permanent way of eating, and I don't adhere too well to that...but I've already lost 7 lbs in 3 days. Most of it was water weight, I'm sure. But, if you're a meat and veggies girl, you will rock it.

Momma- you look beautiful! Check out that bump!!

Jojo- sweetie - you are a rock! Hugs! Callum will be on a schedule before you know it. Enjoy this special time with him being so small. I know it's hard, but you have all of us sending you strength and love your way. You will heal over time. We'll be here for you any time you need us!


----------



## mnjhowell

Ready- congratulations!!!! 

CJ- no af is great news :) don't diet too much so you don't starve that bean ;) 

Faith- cmon BFP!!! 

Jo I am so sorry for all your going through. 

AFM no m/s but if I eat I get nausea and heartburn so I'm really turned off by food :( but I can drink water, v8 and chocolate milk all day lol!! I can't wait to see my bean on Tuesday and see a heartbeat!!


----------



## Superstoked

Ready!!! YAY!!! I am soooooo happy for you and your family! We can be bump buddies! :)

jojo, I wish I could reach out and give you a big hug. You such an amazing woman. I am glad Callum is well. :hugs:

Momma!! Look at that bump! You look great my dear. It wont be long now.

cj, this is a bumpy ride but when you have support like these ladies it makes a world of difference. :hugs:

Faith, fx hun I have everything crossed for you!

Crystal, thank you for checking in on me, I am feeling great actually I hope that means baby is in the right place :)

Spuggle, how are you my friend? I would also like to thank you for checking in on me, means a lot.

As for those I have missed...I know i did miss someone I am sorry :hugs:

AFM, well I am still pregnant, I have not yet bothered with betas, I will wait until next week sometime to let doctor know. I am thinking I am maybe 5.5 weeks, I will give it another week or so and see how it goes before I start telling people/family.


----------



## spuggle

Jojo i'm so sorry for what you are going through hunny, i can't imagine how hard it must be :hugs:

Ready big congrats sweetie, i'm over the moon for you.

Cj i will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Super i'm fine thanks, glad everything is going well for you, you deserve this.

hi everyone else, sorry it's a bit brief but thought i would have a quick catch up on here before i get the little ones off to school and then straight to work. i will check in again soon. xxx


----------



## cj72

Well, I awoke to AF this am, so here we go for round 8! Starting my diet today.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: so sorry JOJO.. we are all here for you hun.. 
I know you are having a tough time.. I pray that each day gets a little easier for you hun XX


----------



## angelcake71

CJ so sorry the witch got you hun FX for next month xx:dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Looking great Momma not long now hun!! XX

Ready and Super I pray that your beans are nice and sticky!! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee:.. still waiting for AF to arrive.. she seems unusually late.. XX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel:happydance:sounds like a good reason to test:happydance: fx'd:hugs:

Crystal, praying for a good dr.s appt. for you today:hugs:

Jo, so very sorry for the sadness you're enduring today:cry: just get through one day at a time...it's all you can do when working through this grieving process:hugs::hugs::hugs:I'm so happy you have little Callum to snuggle with:hugs:

Super, thanks for checking in with us:) I've been wondering how things were going since you last posted:thumbup: roll on next week:happydance:

Spuggle, hope you have a great day at work:hugs:

Ready, absolutely thrilled for you:hugs:

Cj, sorry about AF:nope: sounds like a good plan to lose some lbs. I'm going to make a strong effort this month to work on the same:thumbup: I'd really like to lose about 15lbs:)

Mnj, Tuesday is just around the corner:happydance: can't wait for you to see little one's HB:hugs:

Afm, still holding out testing until tomorrow..14dpo. My temp is still up BUT, I think this is due to the progesterone cream. I will discontinue once I test in the morning...if it's BFN. Yesterday I was feeling soooooo PMS-y..poor kids and dh:nope: everything imaginable was making cry:dohh: that is something I do LOVE about af...from the moment she arrives..all the emotional stuff is gone! Just dealing with the physical aspects at that point..sometimes that's even how I know I've started:haha:..suddenly, the world seems fine:haha: crazy..I know:winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks hun.. I am scarec to.. in case its a bfn.. XX


----------



## angelcake71

:thumbup: tested.. :bfp: :shrug: :help:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel!!!!!:happydance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: HUGE CONGRATS:hugs::kiss: so, what did you do differently this cycle..please share:haha:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thanks my lovely!! 

I just didnt keep track of my cycle.. felt more relaxed.. 
bd 7 days after AF.. then bd 7 days later.. (lunchtime quickie):winkwink:
then 2 days after that bd in the morning.. had a massage and had an orgasm before bd.. I think that was it.. also put my legs up in the air too.. 
in total we bd 3 times last month.. I didnt expect a bfp and was .. looking into a plan of attack for next month!!

I dont temp chart or use opk.. hope that helps XX


----------



## angelcake71

:flower::hugs: Good luck Faith.. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Congraulations Angel!.:happydance:..Your news is amazing, thanks so much for sharing it with us, looks like relaxing did the trick babes......Huge Hugs, well done!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow...such a familiar trend here...Super, Ready and Angel...no opks, no temping....hmmmmmm :)


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Aww thanks so much Crystal.. 
I hope its ok for me to stick around? xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Faith and Crystal.. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Woohoo!!! Angel- Congrats!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks CJ hun.. XX:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommax3

Angel yay! im sooooo excited for you :)


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks Momma... i hope I get to your stage hun XX


----------



## mommax3

i will keep you in my prayers :) between the 3 tr threads im on bfp's are high this month I think its a great sign :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Aww thanks so much Crystal..
> I hope its ok for me to stick around? xxx

Absolutely:hugs: we love BFPers around here:winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thankyou Faith.. that means alot hun XX


----------



## crystal69uk

Dont you go anywhere Angel, I agree with Faith we love you girls around here!...All you BFP'ers bring us hope and keep us motivated....I am so happy for all you ladies getting your BFP's...WHOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL!!! 

Alright Faith and CJ it's time to keep this trend rolling!!! 

Ladies how is everyone else doing? Where at in cycles? I'm gonna be yalls cheerleader!!! Ra ra re!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Just a quick update...got the dreaded temp drop this a.m...tested BFN:( So, I'm calling the dr. this morning for an appt. My one year TR anniversary is just around the corner...I've said from the beginning that I would give it a year on my own and so now I need to figure out what our next plan of attack will be. Unless the dr. needs me to track my cycles for diagnosis purposes...I'm going to follow Angel, Super and Ready (Mnj, can't remember if you did this, too) and not do temping or opks this cycle:thumbup: 

Crystal, how did your appt. go yesterday? :hugs:

Anyone have big plans for the weekend? :kiss:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Just a quick update...got the dreaded temp drop this a.m...tested BFN:( So, I'm calling the dr. this morning for an appt. My one year TR anniversary is just around the corner...I've said from the beginning that I would give it a year on my own and so now I need to figure out what our next plan of attack will be. Unless the dr. needs me to track my cycles for diagnosis purposes...I'm going to follow Angel, Super and Ready (Mnj, can't remember if you did this, too) and not do temping or opks this cycle:thumbup:
> 
> Crystal, how did your appt. go yesterday? :hugs:
> 
> Anyone have big plans for the weekend? :kiss:

Sorry to hear that Faith, I know exactly how you are feeling, one year on!, wow it has passed in a blink...I have been referred back to a fertility specialist but not the Dr who did my TR operation, as it is too far to travel and I just cant keep the appts especially with the winter coming so I have an appt 6th December to discuss where I go from here really, I am just relaxing about everything and I think I have decided in my head that its not gonna happen and just to get on with my life I have now and I have to be happy with that...........:wacko: I have never been past first base really so maybe DH and I arent really suited genetically???? I have had the HSG, tests, fertility drugs etc, so not really sure what else I can do??......I really hope you get some answers etc and get your HSG booked to see whats going on with you....thinkin about all of us still trying, we can only hope it will be our turn soon xxxxxxxxxxx Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thankyou for all your kind wishes..
by my calcullations I am 5 weeks 2 days and due 21st June 2012.. xx

Faith.. :hugs: so sorry the horrible witch got you hun..
it may be worth trying a month of no temping no opk.. 
bd every other day from days 10 to 20.. 
mornings are supposed to be good.. or a lunch time quicky..
but also bring some intamacy into it.. so it doesnt feel like a chore.. 
and that you are just bd to get a bfp.. such as a bath/shower together..
or get him to give you a massage.. etc.. 
and hopefully you will get your bfp soon.. XX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girls, thanks for kind words:hugs: we all know how this process feels:( 

Angel, when do you plan to see the dr.? Are you going to do betas? I've seen several TR gals lately that decided to skip those and wait until a hb could be seen:shrug: hard call for sure..anyway very excited for you:happydance:

Crystal, I'm glad you made the appt. Knowing that's a little ways off, perhaps you will be able to relax in the meantime. I'm starting with a new dr. too:thumbup: I called his office this morning and the nurse was going to have him call me back to discuss which days in the cycle we need to schedule things...so, I'm taking the next step in the journey..didn't think I would be at this place...much like yourself, I'm sure:hugs: Let's all work really hard not to let TTC put a damper on our beloved fall and upcoming holidays...I'm going to work really hard to do fun, memorable things with my hubby and kids over the next few months:thumbup:

I was reminded again how suddenly life can change for anyone of us. Yesterday, a gal we know here in town was working out at the gym and suddenly colapsed. She was pronounced brain dead shortly thereafter, but being kept on life support until her sons could arrive to say goodbye. It was determined that she had a brain anurysm:nope: She was 52 and in very good health...she was very active..participating in biking marathons and outdoor hiking etc. Her husband is absolutely devestated:cry: and I'm sure her boys are, too:(
ENJOY TODAY!!!! No one knows what tomorrow holds.


----------



## jojo1972

I was reminded again how suddenly life can change for anyone of us. Yesterday, a gal we know here in town was working out at the gym and suddenly colapsed. She was pronounced brain dead shortly thereafter, but being kept on life support until her sons could arrive to say goodbye. It was determined that she had a brain anurysm:nope: She was 52 and in very good health...she was very active..participating in biking marathons and outdoor hiking etc. Her husband is absolutely devestated:cry: and I'm sure her boys are, too:(
ENJOY TODAY!!!! No one knows what tomorrow holds.[/QUOTE]

This is soooooooooooo true and in a flash things can change xxxxx

Massive congrats Angel :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: xxxxx

This has been a real good month for :bfp:s and I just know that in the months to come that there will be more. Lots of sticky baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear about the witch, Faith. My Oh gave me a hug and said just means we get to try again around Halloween. He really is good at keeping my spirits up:) Little does he know that you girls are really behind the majority of it! Haha. Anyway, just ordered a pizza, so the diet is off tonight. I was good yesterday and all day today. I went ahead and got the clomid for this cycle to take starting tomorrow. Girls, I think I need a hug on another issue. My older DD is 12 and 8 months. We have always been incredibly close and she tells me everything. Until today. There is another girl she's been in school with since they were 2 ( preschool) and this girl used to always make her feel badly (I think it secretly made the other girl happy to make my DD cry). Her mom sent her to a private church school for a year and I thought we were past her being an issue. She is back and in my DD's class. I warned her that those kind of people don't change and that she will get hurt again. We discussed not hanging out with her outside of school. She's at her Dad's tonight and while we were all there together dropping the kids off to him, I heard him say that she was getting dropped off at the other girl's house. DD kept it from me. I know I sound naive, but I didnt think she'd be the one to go behind my back and blatantly go against my wishes. The other DD, yeah, in a heartbeat, but not this one. Everyone please give me a dose of reality. I need it.


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh CJ I'm sorry about af. Well all I can say is DD is at that age where it stars to become more and more important to be with the in crowd regardless of the costs, just let her know your there no matter what. 

Faith sorry :( I did not temp but I did use opk but we really did spice things up and actually the day they say I conceived dh and I were sexting and he came home for lunch. 

Ladies don't give up hope. On another board there was a woman who had her tr and had done everything possible for 4 years. Finally she was getting ready for her 40th birthday party and was feeling so run down and blah, her dh said jokingly, take a test maybe your pregnant. She went to the store to pick up last minute things and grabbed a test while there and low and behold it was +!!! After giving up and just deciding to get on with life it happened. I met her when I was debating ivf or tr, I did several cycles of ivf with nothing but empty pockets and a ton of heartache. She remained a huge support system for me through everything and I am so grateful to be flying soon to Oregon for her baby shower!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Morning Ladies..

Faith here in the UK they only do betas if they dont see anything on the early scan.. so I will just have to wait and see hun.. one of my friends on another forum.. had normal doubling hcg levels.. so she thought she was ok.. as did the hospital.. until she was rushed in with a ruptured tube at 6 weeks.. 

CJ.. I hope your DD is gonna be ok.. its so hard to feel helpless and watch our kids getting hurt isnt it.. ?? trouble is I think the more you warn your dd to stay away from this girl.. the more she will want to hang around with her..
I think it may be best to gently encourage her to make some other friends.. and also chat to her about why she isnt been truthful about where she is going.. stress that it is important that she tells you where she is for her own safety.. I had the same thing with my dd her best friend was a control freak who liked to think she was queen b.. my daughter came home quite a few times in tears.. I didnt stop her hanging out with her.. but did encourage her to make new friends.. which she did.. and now she doesnt hang out with this girl and is happy and confident.. just be there for her hun.. and try and encorage her to talk to you and be honest with you.. :hugs: XX


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks JOJO hoope you are doing ok.. :hugs:
and I totally agree XX

Melissa.. hope you are doing ok hun XX


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. I needed to hear that. I think she was more upset than me. Her dad called me and said she was in tears and that she had broken my trust and wanted to earn it back. I called her and let her know she means everything to me, but that I need to be able to trust her. And that nothing would ever change my love for her. 

Faith- I am very happy that you are headed to the new doc and scheduling all of your testing. I don't think any of us expected to have to wait this long without a baby. You and Crystal have waited longer than me. I do have some encouraging news from the message board of my TR doc. This week there were 2 43yr olds, a 44 yr old and 4 women between the ages of 36 and 40 that got pregnant this week. Mine were cut, tied, and coag. 3 of the older ladies were coag with shorter tubes than mine. I have 5.5L and 6R. So there is hope!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: great news CJ.. glad you and dd have sorted things
of course there is alot of hope for you hun XX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, Angel's advice of encouraging your dd to make some other goods friends is excellent:thumbup: It's also great that you had a conversation with her to get things out in the open..she obviously has a very sensitive spirit and knew she was being deceitful AND felt horrible about it. She was probably very relieved that you found out:winkwink: certainly keep the communication open. It's so important that as parents, we are firm and consistent but always with love and NOT freaking out when something shocking is thrown in our laps...super hard to do, I know:hugs: It's wonderful that your dh is such a trooper an a great encourager:thumbup:

It's great to hear all the bfps you all are seeing with the *mature* ladies:winkwink: it really gives us hope:flower:

Afm, I talked at length with my dr. yesterday. The hsg will be a total of $1900 :saywhat::grr: but he thought our first course of action for this cycle will be: follicle scan on 11/4...(which should be approx. 1-3 days before O) and a follow-up scan right after O is confirmed with temp. Then we will do 3 progesterone draws in the lp:thumbup: THIS will tell if I'm ovulating for sure! I feel like I am, but I know there have been women I've heard that are convinced by their *signs* and still not ovulating. Anyway, if I am indeed O'ing, then we will do the hsg the following cycle. I'm glad we at least have a plan for this cycle:thumbup: ALSO, the dr. said to use B6 to increase CM...start 2-3 days before est. peak day through 2 days after est. peak.. use 200mg, 2-3 DAILY! I had never heard that before for CM! 

Well, I have lots of housework and paperwork to get done today! Dh was so sweet this a.m. First thing he said when we woke up was..."I'm spending the whole day with you..helping you clean or doing whatever you need me to do, just so we can be together" he was out of town for 2 days earlier this week and has been working so much in his studio that it just seems we don't get to just *be together* as much lately. So, it's been a fun day:winkwink: we went to our fave coffee shop this morning and now we're getting things done around the house...our at least I was until I checked in with BnB:haha:


----------



## cj72

$1900 for am HSG! I got my breakdown - I've met my deductible this year now, so My doc got $17, Radiology gets $2.50 and the hospital gets $71.32...now if I didn't have insurance the doc woulda been $575, radiology $60 and the hospital $2488.00 for a grand total of $3123.00 
You guys are so cute!! I love it. My OH and I also have a little coffee shop we love to go to. The house cleaning part is wonderful- what a sweet man! You're a lucky girl, Faith. I didn't know they needed to check you more than once after O- I'm going to ask my doc about it. I used everyone's advice today when talking with DD. She does have a sensitive heart. I think things will be ok, but as someone said earlier I'm trying to support other friendships and offereing for them to come spend the night, etc.


----------



## angelcake71

sorry ladies:cry::cry: its over for me again.. heavy bleeding and cramps just like my last m/c.. feeling devatated XX


----------



## katstar

angelcake71 said:


> sorry ladies:cry::cry: its over for me again.. heavy bleeding and cramps just like my last m/c.. feeling devatated XX

No way :cry: arrr angel i am so sorry for you. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am sending you lots of hugs and thoughts. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

angelcake71 said:


> sorry ladies:cry::cry: its over for me again.. heavy bleeding and cramps just like my last m/c.. feeling devatated XX

Aww no Angel, what devastating news again!....:cry:get yourself checked out by a doc as soon as possible, and rest as much as you can babes xxx


----------



## cj72

angelcake71 said:


> sorry ladies:cry::cry: its over for me again.. heavy bleeding and cramps just like my last m/c.. feeling devatated XX

Oh Angel, I'm so sorry sugar!:hugs: :cry: I've been there. We're all here for you if you want to talk, but they are right- see a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thanks ladies XX... dont worry I am gonna stick around.. XX:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Angel, any loss at any stage is heartbreaking hunny. We are all here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Angel i'm so sorry, i just caught up with all the threads and was about to congratulate you and then i saw your terrible news, i'm so so sorry for you sweetie. big :hugs:

Faith sorry the :witch: got you, hope the plan of action for this cycle works for you. xx

Hi everyone else, and to the new member, Katstar.


----------



## Superstoked

Angel :( I am so very sorry :( :hugs: Take care fo yourself and get plenty of rest.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Angel:nope: I'm so very sorry:hug::hug:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Thanks ladies XX


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh Angel I am so sorry, I am praying for you


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> sorry ladies:cry::cry: its over for me again.. heavy bleeding and cramps just like my last m/c.. feeling devatated XX

:hugs: Just know I will be praying for you.


----------



## cj72

Well ladies, I'm guessing the big O will be next Tuesday if everything stays the same- and it usually does. The clomid is kicking up a wicked headache right now. Excedrin, here I come!

Mnj- love the new pic! Very cool!

Ladies- sending baby dust out your way ( over the pond, too)

Angel, been thinking about you today sweetie- I'm praying you get your forever baby soon.


----------



## spuggle

Morning ladies hope you are well, I'm hoping the attached pics are showing as it's the first time i have uploaded pics onto a post.

I have no idea why i had an urge to test today, i haven't for months as not really much point but this morning i got an urge and think i prob have line eye or there is a faint second line in my imagination lol, but i thought i would upload and get you lovely ladies opinions. btw i'm only about (as i'm not tracking anymore) 6dpo. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









026.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## spuggle

2 better pics, evap ??? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







027.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12









028.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jojo1972

Wow spuggle you can defo see a second line but I'm not sure if its grey or pink? What does it look like in real life? xxx


----------



## mommax3

yeah I see it too spuggle but not sure what color it is either, if its pink I say buy a frer if its grey I would wait a few days before testing again. God I hope its a bfp for you that would just be wonderful!!!
jo how are you and lil callum doing? He really is soooo handsome it makes me want emery out of my belly and in my arms even more!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Spuggle I see it too but can't tell color. Hoping and praying!! 

Momma you have less than 10 weeks to go!!!

CJ thank you, they were our family pics from last October lol!! C'mon O!!! 

AFM I have my next sonogram today and for once I'm just excited and not nervous or scared!! It's still very surreal and I can't believe it happened but I am actually finally just excited!!


----------



## spuggle

I think there may be a very, very slight tinge of colour to it. seems abit soon after ovulation to be getting lines so i will wait it out for af. not getting my hopes up at all as this isn't possible for me. x


----------



## ready4onemore

spuggle said:


> I think there may be a very, very slight tinge of colour to it. seems abit soon after ovulation to be getting lines so i will wait it out for af. not getting my hopes up at all as this isn't possible for me. x

Anything is possible. :winkwink: Think positive things I know what the doctor said but I believe in a higher power. And I am not saying you do or don't just think positive.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, oooooh girl:hugs: how wonderful it would be if it's BFP for you:happydance: even if this isn't the month..DON'T give-up all hope! When I was discussing things with my dr., who has performed countless hsgs, he said that when the dye is not *spilling* it doesn't always mean BLOCKED tubes but they can actually have pressure in them, not allowing the dye to spill..crazy sounding, i know, but still very hopeful for those with poor hsg results. I have to wonder if this is what happened with Super:shrug: :dust:


----------



## mommax3

mnj hope the us went wonderful andyou got to see your lo heartbeat :)
spuggle im on pins and needles
faith I wonder where she went too, hope everything is going well and she is just super tired


----------



## mnjhowell

Great news!! We saw the baby and the heartbeat!! It was just beautiful and amazing and I am so blessed :)


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! Congrats Mnj!

Also saw the lines Spuggle :) I hope there's color to them in the coming days!

I might be out this month already. My Oh is going away for 2 weeks starting Saturday. I should be O'ing Tues or Wednesday. THIS IS NOT GOOD. I can't get off work to go to where he'll be!:cry:


----------



## spuggle

Mnj how wonderful to see baby and a beautiful heartbeat, will you be posting pics ? x

Cj that must be so dissapointing, it must be so hard planning bd'ing when your oh works away. :hugs:

Faith that information is very interesting, in all fairness had i have gone to my follow up appointment i may have got more info but i couldn't face it after i got the letter saying tube was blocked, the dr had already told me if it was blocked they wouldn't do anymore for me so i thought i would let another lady in need have my appt.

Ready i hear you hun, the impossible can happen, you hear about miracles every day. xx

who have i missed ??

Crystal hope you are well hun, and you super.

Jojo hope little Callum is letting you get a bit of rest. :hugs:

To anyone i have forgotten i'm sorry hope you're all good. xx

Oh, momma, the bump is looking beautiful lady, not long now. x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I am so happy for you:hugs: what a blessing:flower: btw, who did your TR?

Spuggle, any more testing????:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, that is terrible news!!!! I will be praying that a miracle happens and you two can get together in one place or the other!!! :dohh: I completely understand how you feel. :nope: :hug:


----------



## jojo1972

Arrrrrrr spuggle I'm praying this is your BFP hunny, and the test looks so promising xxx

mnj, its lovely to see the heartbeat isn't it hun, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

Momma, wow you look soooooooo good with bump getting bigger and I love the name you have chose. Callum is doing really well and getting very big too. He keeps us up at night and I'm shattered but loving every minute of it. He is absolutely gorgeous and melts my heart xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jo, you are so blessed to have your sweet little Callum to snuggle. Children are truly a blessing:hugs: I'm sure you are savoring each moment:flower: Hopefully his sleeping pattern will right itself before too long:winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I had my tr in Bedford Texas with dr Kevin doody 

CJ I hope you can figure something out and get ahold of those spermies!! 

Momma I agree with Jo your beautiful with your bump!!


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/117eccd7.jpg


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. I cried myself to sleep last night and even snapped at my OH even though it's not his fault. We need his job so much more than mine. I finished my 5th round of clomid pills today and it's wasted. OH- and next month he's slated to work away THAT week too! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH! We talked about an IUI it's $200 a try but they don't do trigger shots. He only wants natural.

Mnj- tell your DH that I said the baby looks more like you :)


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mnj, I am so happy for you:hugs: what a blessing:flower: btw, who did your TR?
> 
> Spuggle, any more testing????:happydance:

Hi faith, no more testing, waiting for af to come monday. :coffee:


----------



## mnjhowell

Awwwwwwww CJ I'm sorry your going through this!! 

Spuggle we are here with you waiting!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I finally went and got betas done today, the nurse phoned me a little while ago with the results. My numbers were 1722 which she said was really good. When I gave her my last period date , which I am not totally sure because I was not timing it because I had no reason to because I was told I could not get preggers, I am thinking I am 6 weeks but she said the numbers are ahead, so I could be wrong on my dates? I have an ultra sound on the 1st of November!! I am soooooooo excited!!! I had to unbutton my pants today at work today because they were so tight, I know I could not be showing this early, its bloating I guess but I feel fat! First thing I did when I got home was come here and tell you ladies :). I will keep you posted.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I finally went and got betas done today, the nurse phoned me a little while ago with the results. My numbers were 1722 which she said was really good. When I gave her my last period date , which I am not totally sure because I was not timing it because I had no reason to because I was told I could not get preggers, I am thinking I am 6 weeks but she said the numbers are ahead, so I could be wrong on my dates? I have an ultra sound on the 1st of November!! I am soooooooo excited!!! I had to unbutton my pants today at work today because they were so tight, I know I could not be showing this early, its bloating I guess but I feel fat! First thing I did when I got home was come here and tell you ladies :). I will keep you posted.

Oh Super, what wonderful news:hugs: I'm so happy for you:happydance: Nov. 1st can't come soon enough, eh:thumbup: What a blessing!!! When will you tell dh? :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, thanks for sharing the photos:thumbup: how wonderful to have so many pg ladies with us again:happydance::happydance:

Spuggle, my fingers are soooo tightly crossed for you:hugs: I can't wait for Monday to come...AND Tuesday for Super's scan...oh what fun next week will be:happydance:

Cj, :cry: could you freeze some sperm (no, really! can this be done? I should google that!):dohh: ugh...that is beyond upsetting:nope: I'm soooo sorry:cry: how far away will he be working?

ETA: okay, never mind on the sperm freezing..I just googled it and it doesn't look like it's safe to do at home..infections, sterility etc...sorry:(


----------



## cj72

Yay Super! I can't wait to see your results!

Jo- I love that pic of Callum ( your profile pic) so cute!

Faith and Mnj- I refigured next O after this one and think it's right before he leaves if everything goes correctly. He'll be 4.5 hours away. IF there's no chance for conception this month, I'm laying off the B6 which extends my luteal phase so my period will come earlier and definitely give me a chance a few days earlier than normal. He leaves again the first full week of December for a week. I wish I could freeze them! That would really help :)
On another note- We put in for the house we want tomorrow! We took a last look at a few houses the other day and have made a choice. Now I'm just waiting to hear back on what they will leave or not.


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Faith, I told dh a few days ago so I got tell him the news today but he says its still early and wait and see what the ultrasound brings..lol But I cant help it.


----------



## jojo1972

Roll on Tuesday Dale, I'm so excited and can't wait to hear all about the scan xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Super that's such great news!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I finally went and got betas done today, the nurse phoned me a little while ago with the results. My numbers were 1722 which she said was really good. When I gave her my last period date , which I am not totally sure because I was not timing it because I had no reason to because I was told I could not get preggers, I am thinking I am 6 weeks but she said the numbers are ahead, so I could be wrong on my dates? I have an ultra sound on the 1st of November!! I am soooooooo excited!!! I had to unbutton my pants today at work today because they were so tight, I know I could not be showing this early, its bloating I guess but I feel fat! First thing I did when I got home was come here and tell you ladies :). I will keep you posted.

:happydance: Bump buddy!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Brilliant news Super.. numbers sound great xx

MNJ.. lovely news and scan piccy!! xx


----------



## Superstoked

mnj, congrats hun xox Lovin the scan pics :)


----------



## cj72

Gearing up for O this Wednesday. CM is starting to increase and is creamy with a little ewcm. OH left for work the other day so my chances are zero unless a miracle happens and he can get away. Even though I'm out this time, I'm still crossing my fingers for all of you ladies! Super, Mnj, Jojo and the rest of you pregnant ladies, I want you to know I'm praying for you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Superstoked

cj, ttc can really stink sometimes :hugs: I completely gave up on my ttc journey and it seems that my miracle has happened. BnB has helped me in so many ways. Great support system here :). FX you catch that egg soon! :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies,

Super so glad you got good numbers, can't wait for you to have ultrasound.

Cj i'm gutted for you that this month your out, but you never know, miracles do happen.

Mnj loving the scan pics, so happy for you.

Where's Crystal these days ?? she's been mighty quiet.

Hope you are all well, not tested yet but think af is on her way so not expecting to test.

I went to my neices christening yesterday,it was lovely, she's 5 so was different to going to a baby christening but while i was in church i prayed to god for a miracle, hope he listens.


----------



## spuggle

this was with about 3rd MU what do you think ladies ???
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11









019.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









020.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: looks promising!! XX


----------



## spuggle

Not getting my hopes up Angel. How are you babes ? x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: I`m ok thanks hun.. would have been my scan today.. 
what CD are yoou?? :hugs: .. I hope you get your bfp XX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, I can def. see a line there, just can't tell if it has color:shrug: can you see color? What cd is it for you? Is AF due today? Fx'd:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Spuggle, I can see them, but can't see if there's color or not. Those IC's have wicked evap lines...get a frer to see for sure or is the color getting darker?


----------



## dogpigly

The hubby will do most of it while I sit back and instruct.


----------



## spuggle

Af was due yesterday so i'm on cd25 now, i have no idea what to think, if i get time i will pick up another test but i'm so busy atm will give it a couple of days i think and if af hasn't shown then i will test with fmu and frer. x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Good luck hun.. 
I used Tesco hpt a day after my AF was due.. and I cant recommend them enough.. cheap at £3.90 for 2 tests and reliable.. XX


----------



## cj72

Keep us updated Spuggle! Can't wait to hear :)


----------



## spuggle

Got Af at about midday, can't say i'm surprised as i would have been more surprised to have been pregnant, i'm ok with it as i thought she would probably come anyway, just having mega period pains urgh !!!! 

So here's hoping some of you lovely ladies get bfp's soon.

Angel yesterday must have been difficult for you big :hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry:Spuggle, so sorry:nope: Carry on girl:thumbup: you may get a grand surprise yet:hugs:

Super, today's the big day:happydance: can't wait to hear more good news from you:flower:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks spuggle.. so sorry the witch got you.. XXX


----------



## Superstoked

Spuggle :( :hugs: Sorry af got you.

So I had my u/s today and guess who I seen?? My little bean with a cute heartbeat and all!!:happydance: From my betas I should be 6 weeks today, I thought I was a little further but I guess not. My scan read 5 weeks 6 days so pretty much right on the button! I went there super nervous but when I seen that little spot and a flickering heart I was sooo happy. The doctor told me she was unsure why my tubes were showing blocked. I have to go back again in one week for another scan :thumbup: I did get a picture of my little pea but I have to wait for hubby to get home and scan it for me. Miracles really do happen :cloud9:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, fab news:happydance: and YES! miracles DO happen:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Spuggle so sorry the :witch: got you :cry: xxxx

Dale that is brilliant news hunny and I can't wait to see your scan pic. Congrats again xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Sorry about the witch, Spuggle.

Super- So happy for you, girl!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## mommax3

spuggle im so sorry hun im not surprised your dealing well you seem to do well with whatever is thrown at you. Im still hoping for your surprise miricle :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, I love the knew avator:haha: what a perfect pumpkin:happydance:


----------



## Superstoked

My little pea!
 



Attached Files:







baby_gonzalez.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cj72

Love it Super!!!

Looks like I didn't miss O after all! My OH drove 4.5 hours to surprise me! I didn't even tell him today was my O day! I'm in!!!


----------



## Superstoked

cj, that is great news! Catch that egg!! :) FX :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Awwwwwwwww cj fingers crossed this is your month, your fella sounds wonderful xxx

Dale your pic is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower::hugs: Lovely piccy Super.. and great neews xx

CJ you go girl!! :happydance: xx

As for me I am dipping my toe in this month... enjoyed some afternoon delight yesterday.. :blush: sorry for tmi xx


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls :) I'm happy. He is wonderful Jojo!

Angel...how do you dip your toe in? LOL!! Haha!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::blush: aww CJ.. you know what I mean hun! lol.. XX


----------



## spuggle

Super, great scan, thrilled to bits for you.

Momma your avatar is wonderful !!! x

Thanks for all your support, like i said i'm not surprised and not too sad, would be nice but i know there is a very slim chance.

I have to be honest though, this af is horrible, very, very painful. x


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls!

Wow Super, what a wonderul site to see!:baby: your little pea looks delightful:flower:
Spuggle, hang on in there hunny, your little miracle may just be around the corner, dont lose hope, Super is showing you the way:hugs:

Aww momma, what a fantastic idea, I love your pumpkin too!

Angel I hope there is alot more delights in store for you too hunny, keep dipping! :thumbup:lol

CJ - Great news about your man coming back especially at the perfect time, how endearing :happydance: x

JoJo, glad to have you back, not sure how you are finding the time with little Callum, but he is adorable, I am so proud of you for doing a fantastic job, cooking him! :hugs: Give him a big squashy kiss from me xxx

Faith - I hope you catch your little eggie too this month, we need some more good news around here....:flower:

Ready, not sure where you are but I know you pop in now and again, I hope you are feeling good and MS is keeping well off, let us know how you are getting on with little bubs..there is never TMI, please share...lol..xxx

MJ, I hope you are ok too hunny, and little one isnt giving you too much trouble...Cant wait to see you progress with all of our lovely Prego TR ladies.

Sorry if I have missed anyone xxxx

I think about you all everyday and I cant wait to read more about everything and everybody...xxxx Big hugs xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww much love Crystal good to hear from you XX


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I am so thrilled we are bump buddies. 

Spuggle, so sorry AF got you. I was rooting for you too.

Momma, love the pumkin belly. LOL

Angel, glad you are doing well.

Jojo, how is that cutie boy of yours?

Crystal, thanks for always keeping up with us. Love you. :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone.

The m/s is easing up a little. Someone told me the placenta should be getting in place and will ease it up some. But I am so sleepy. I love sleep. That is what I do as soon as I get home.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: looking good Ready!! xx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, I manage to get on here mainly when Warren is at work and baby has gone to sleep for a while (usually after a feed bless him). Callum loves keeping me awake at night still but I love every single minute with him even if I do look like a zombie lol.

Routing for lots of BFPs this month ladies, good luck :happydance: xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo- I remember not minding getting up at all times of the night- it was my special time alone with both my girls. I can't wait to have one of our own! Callum is absolutely adorable! :baby:

AFM- I think I'm 1 DPO...the clomid is just a booster, but I didn't have the normal "my ovaries are gonna fall off" pains, just a little cramping in the MIDDLE ( usually it's one side or the other). Cross your fingers! :shrug:

You ladies really are here for each and every one of us...thank you so much for listening to every twinge, symptom, cry, etc. You girls are wonderful! Have a great day!:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

It really does help to talk with other ladies that are going through the same thing as each other doesn't it cj. We've all been through this journey together and it helps to share the ups and downs of it all. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> It really does help to talk with other ladies that are going through the same thing as each other doesn't it cj. We've all been through this journey together and it helps to share the ups and downs of it all. xxxxxxxxxxx

Yes I totally agree.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: me too xx


----------



## mommax3

wow ready you are moving right along :)


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry ive been MIA but having some real issues with MS. 

Super love the pic!!

Spuggle I am sorry!!

CJ woooohooooo for a great husband and a big O

Angel I love that you dipped your toe in :)

Hello to EOE!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> wow ready you are moving right along :)

Yes, I am just praying I get to the 2nd trimester without any problems. 



mnjhowell said:


> Sorry ive been MIA but having some real issues with MS.
> 
> Super love the pic!!
> 
> Spuggle I am sorry!!
> 
> CJ woooohooooo for a great husband and a big O
> 
> Angel I love that you dipped your toe in :)
> 
> Hello to EOE!!!!


I hope you MS gets easier next week. They told me that the 10th week it eases up some and for the most part my has.


----------



## cj72

jojo1972 said:


> It really does help to talk with other ladies that are going through the same thing as each other doesn't it cj. We've all been through this journey together and it helps to share the ups and downs of it all. xxxxxxxxxxx

It does, JoJo- we all know how it feels, whereas sometimes family members don't. :hugs: Callums is such a cutie!

Thanks Mnj! My O didn't feel as uncomfortable as usual this time around. I hope I did O!! I haven't ever not O'd before, but clomid really puts me in pain, and this time I didn't even have real discomfort...just a little cramping. So who knows. I hope you're doing well so far! Keep the pics coming!

Girls, sending some baby dust all of our ways for a Christmas or Thanksgiving BFP!! :dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, bring on the baby dust:happydance: we need lots to go around:thumbup: I hope the lack of O pains is a good sign for you :hugs:

I had my follicle scan yesterday and everything looks great! My. dr. spent a long time checking all the goods in there and said it all looks really good..nothing of concern..nothing that should be causing fertility problems. We'll do another scan early next week to confirm the egg was released. Then around 7dpo, we'll start the progesterone draws:thumbup: so far, so good


----------



## cj72

Sure looks like I did ovulate - I hope it's a good sign too!!!

Glad everything looks great in there Faith. Have you thought about an IUI? My doc said they are only $200!

We got the house we wanted!!! Don't know if I said that yesterday or not. It's so beautiful and open. I can't wait to move in right at Christmas!

Mnj- I hope your morning sickness calms down. I had it for 6 months with both of my girls and it was miserable. I feel for you sweetie!


----------



## Superstoked

Faith, I am glad your scan went well :) BFP in your near future maybe? :hugs: FX hun.

mnj, I hope you get to feeling better soon. 

cj congrats on the new house! :)

AFM, I have not been terribly sick..(knock on wood). I almost worry sometimes because I do not feel preggers most times. Only for my sore bb's that remind me and little extra sleepy and bloated now and then that's about it. I do have waves of nausea now and then but overall I feel great! Another scan on Tuesday..I can't wait!! 

I hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, CONGRATS on the new house:happydance::happydance: how wonderful to celebrate Christmas at your new home!!!! wonderful:hugs: as for an IUI..not really sure if we would go to that extent or not:shrug: we really set out on this journey planning to trust God for more kids if it is His will. I decided to go to the dr. because we feel it is prudent to make sure that my body is in proper working order:thumbup: who knows though...it seems the longer this drags on, the more persistent I'm feeling about "I WILL CONQUER THIS" :haha: 

Super, your really juuuuust getting to the time you should start noticing MS:thumbup: I wouldn't be surprised if it kicks in this coming week:flower: Yeah for another scan:happydance:

Thanks for the well wishes for a BFP:hugs: it would be WONDERFUL, for sure:thumbup: This is O time right now, and we're currently on a weekend getaway, celebrating my son's 18th birthday:) We chose a hotel with a separated bedroom:winkwink:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: enjoy Faith and good luck xx


----------



## cj72

Ha! Good planning on that separate bedroom Faith!!! We feel the same way about wanting it to be natural, but we're getting that same feeling about conquering it..:thumbup:
You know there was a little something in my right tube that cleared out with an HSG, I hope you don't need it, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. Thanks for the congrats on the house- it really is my dream house! :happydance:

Super...I hope you never get morning sickness sweetie. I'm so happy for you!:flower:

Angel- don't worry honey- your sticky bean is coming. At least you've proven you can get a BFP. I haven't had one and I'm worrying about it. I think yours is coming sweet pea :) :hugs:

Mnj and all you pregnant ladies - I hope your pregnancy is easy with very little m orning sickness! Can't wait to see your baby pics :):dance:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww thanks CJ.. you have cheered me up.. yours is coming too hun.. many of the reversal ladies that took longer to get a bfp.. have had better outcomes than me.. how long have you been ttc for hun?? XX


----------



## cj72

I got my TR in April but this is my 8th cycle TTC and 5th on clomid. I barely could feel my O this month and since clomid that's the first time. Usually I'm almost in agonizing pain on O day. Like Faith said, maybe it's a good thing. Heck, the other months nothing happened, so I have hope. Glad I cheered ya up :) I remember how it felt having a m/c and mine happened on Halloween to boot. It was out first pregnancy and I got home to little kids dressed up trick or treating. It does get easier and we're here for you :)


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks CJ hun... 
sounds like the Clomid is doing the trick hun.. especially if you are having ov pains.. FX you get your bfp.. 
8 months isnt too long... though I know it seems it.. 
:happydance: onwards and upwards for you hun.. XX


----------



## cj72

Thanks Angel. This is my 2nd cycle after HSG, so maybe that will help :) 4 dpo and no symptoms at all.


----------



## Superstoked

cj72 said:


> Thanks Angel. This is my 2nd cycle after HSG, so maybe that will help :) 4 dpo and no symptoms at all.

Sometimes no symptoms is a good thing!! Only for my sore bb's when I realized I was late I would have never known. FX :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I have a question for all of you who have had a c-section! How long after baby did it take for you to have a period? I've just started mine 27 days after and the midwifes were telling me not to expect anything for 8-12 weeks cause of a delay in hormones after a section? Well it looks like I have my fertility back alot earlier than they thought I would:coffee: xxx


----------



## cj72

Mine was 6 weeks and I was pumping breast milk, not breastfeeding which apparently makes a difference.


----------



## jojo1972

I did try breast feeding but Callum wouldn't latch on at all and they were desperate to get a feed down him cause of his blood sugars so gave him a bottle. I was so poorly after the section that I didn't try again and they still said I wouldn't get a period for 8-12 weeks? I knew it wouldn't be long before I got one as I've had the pain for a few days now off and on but thankfully it is quite light atm lol. I think we will be using condoms for a while to make sure I don't get pregnant as I really don't want to mess about with the pill or any other form of contraception that will mess with my fertility! We just need to wait for a while before trying for another cause of the section. If I'd of had him normal we would of been trying again now lol xxxx


----------



## cj72

Good idea so the placenta doesn't attach to your c section scar before it's completely healed, Super. I've been hearing a lot about that type of thing lately. 

AFM- WTH. FF finally gave me my dotted line for O but no coverline. AND it's saying I O'd a day earlier than I thought. Since I didn't have the crazy O pains, I'm not sure if I'm 5 or 6 DPO. Either way I'm testing Friday!


----------



## spuggle

Jojo, i got my period as usual after my c-section, so about 28 days after the birth bleeding stopped so it sounds very normal, not sure why they said it would be so long. xx


----------



## mnjhowell

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Looks like we have some O and good follie scans going on!! Im still barley keeping my head above water and have lost 10 pounds. I am waiting for my OB to call me back today. Thinking of all of you and praying for lots of BABIES!!


----------



## ready4onemore

jojo1972 said:


> I have a question for all of you who have had a c-section! How long after baby did it take for you to have a period? I've just started mine 27 days after and the midwifes were telling me not to expect anything for 8-12 weeks cause of a delay in hormones after a section? Well it looks like I have my fertility back alot earlier than they thought I would:coffee: xxx

I got mine as normal both times.


----------



## cj72

Thanks mnj- you are so sweet. 

Had weird almost painful pulling last night when I turned on my side last night, so had to sleep on my back. wth?


----------



## crystal69uk

Just checking in you all girls, there is a hive of activity going on :coffee:.......Go Girls!!! xx

Nice to see everyone popping in, :hugs:looking forward to hearing some fab news in the coming days....fingers crossed :happydance:

Jo I cant remember with Paige as I was BF up until 12 weeks, sorry I cant help you babes, however as you know you will be super fertile anyway.... just be carefull hunny xxx Cant wait until you start trying again tho :thumbup:...yipeeeee xx

I am so glad everything is going well with you preggo ladies, how wonderful to hear the good news.....keep it up xxx Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## angelcake71

:coffee: Just popped in to say Hi.. 
have got a bad cold at the moment.. 

MJ.. looks like all is going well with you hun.. 
:happydance: good to see you Chrystal xx


----------



## cj72

Hi girls! Weird pulling in the big U last night too when I was laying on my side again. Of course it might have been pulled muscle. OH, and both DD's threw me on the ground tickling me. Paybacks are gonna be hell! :) He came home for dinner and drove back again! LOVE that man!!! No other symptoms at all. Friday is POAS day!


----------



## mommax3

cj looking forward to friday to see what it brings for you :) I hope its great news!
Everyone else hey there! sorry im not writing as much as before Im kinda in a blah haze super tired and just waiting for this baby to come. Lots to do around the house too so that keeps me busy. Hope everyone is doing amazing!


----------



## cj72

<3 momma! Got a question for you girls- I have on 2 different occasions wiped and seen the tiniest red dot on my toilet paper. 6/7 dpo - nauseous today but that's cause we went to a chinese buffet and ate like it was our last meal. anybody had the little red dots and been pregnant?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :happydance: hope it's implantation bleeding:thumbup: yeehaw!

Crystal, glad to see you pop in:hugs:

Mommax3, not much longer:) Sorry you're feeling blah:( :hugs:

Angel, I hope you get over the cold ASAP:nope: no fun at all! I suppose it's that time of year again..ugh!

Afm, had my follow-up scan this afternoon...everything looked fine..Dr. could see that I DID ovulate:thumbup: (no surprise there, as I figured I've been o'ing all along...anyway, process of elimination.) Now we start the progesterone blood draws over the next week:thumbup: 

Hope everyone else has had a good day:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 said:


> :coffee: Just popped in to say Hi..
> have got a bad cold at the moment..
> 
> MJ.. looks like all is going well with you hun..
> :happydance: good to see you Chrystal xx

Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

cj72 said:


> <3 momma! Got a question for you girls- I have on 2 different occasions wiped and seen the tiniest red dot on my toilet paper. 6/7 dpo - nauseous today but that's cause we went to a chinese buffet and ate like it was our last meal. anybody had the little red dots and been pregnant?

yes I did with my last bfp.. I thought AF was coming so put my pad in .. but nothing else.. tested and it was a bfp.. Good luck xx


----------



## cj72

Nothing like having to hang out at the doctors all the time, Faith :) I hope they figure it out! We have waited a long time!! I hope it's implantation bleeding. I couldn't tell wth it was. My bbs hurt and I mean all over. I am a size GG and I pray these things don't get any bigger. I don't think I could handle it, or walk without falling over! lol! I have had a little nausea, but who knows. Generally I wouldn't have that for a few more weeks if I was lucky enough to get a BFP.

Momma- My girls got a big kick out of your pumpkin belly yesterday! It is so cute! Not long now! Is the doc going to let you go the full term or go early?

Angel- Sorry to hear about your cold. I hate being sick and Advil cold and sinus is my go to but I don't think you can have advil while pregnant? I hope it's over soon! I hope it's implantation bleeding! FX'd

Mnj and Super- how are you girls feeling? I hope little m/s!!

Crystal- I hope you get that birthday BFP and it's sticky!


----------



## mommax3

cj fx its a good sign I think faith might be right :) lol my kids thought my belly was funny too! Im glad I can make people smile :) Im having a scetion a week early but I refuse to make the date with the dr. Im seeing next week becasue she is a bitch and wants me to have this baby on the same day as my oldest sons bday or after and if I have it after I wont be home for christmas! so im hoping to get my fav. dr. next appointment and hoping he lets me go in on the 19th of dec. it will put me at 9 days before my due date but im not worried all my babies are big :)
faith I hope everything goes well with your blood draws and you get this bfp soon!!!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::happydance: when are you planning to test CJ?? xx


----------



## spuggle

Cj i had implantationd bleeds when i got pregnant, only a little bit on the tissue and it only lasted a day or so, good luck hun, it sounds promising. xx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ wooooohooooo that sounds like implantation!! 

How is everyone doing? I've been reading all posts just been unable to keep up LOL

I got fluid removed from my lap band and the vomiting STOPPED!! YAY!! But now I have to be very careful and try not to gain any weight!!


----------



## cj72

It's only the tiniest of spots- almost miniscule! Had another one today. I even looked at the tp before I wiped to make sure and there it was! About as big as a pen would make a dot on a piece of paper. I'm a little nauseous waiting on dinner, but who knows why. Too early for to have m/s. But oh yeah- I had it all day everyday and lost a boatload of weight with my 2 girls! Thanks for the encouragement girls!
Momma- that's the day I close on my new house. New beginnings for us both if you get Dec 19th!


----------



## angelcake71

CJ FX hun definately sounds like implantation.. xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Cant wait until you test CJ, all sounds so promising.......Good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I'm sooo excited for you:happydance: Are you testing tomorrow?? I can;t wait:)

Crystal, I hope you get a birthday BFP:hugs: that would be the BEST birthday gift ever:happydance: 

Mnj, so glad you're feeling better:) Trying NOT to gain weight this time of year takes serious discipline:thumbup: I've been trying to behave myself in the area of snacking and junkie food/sweets. NO eating while on the computer as I can eat tons without even realizing it! Also, sharing sweets with dh usually gets my sweets *fix* and I'm content. As we head to Disneyland in a few weeks, I will REALLY have to control myself. Many times, our trips are centered around *what are we eating next*:haha:
I'm purposing to make a very healthy Thanksgiving dinner this year:thumbup: I'm very fortunate as my kids LIKE healthy food:)


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh I would eat Disneyland alive LOL!! I hope y'all have a great trip and I hope your healthy Thanksgiving dinner goes well.


----------



## cj72

Oh yeah I'm testing tomorrow. My bbs are killing me. I have blue veins all over my chest, too! Thanks for all the well wishes! Take me with you to Disney!!! I've never been! Let the testing begin!!!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: good luck CJ XX

Ahh disneyland.. love it!! xx


----------



## cj72

9DPO and :bfn: this am. My bbs hurt so bad last night that I couldn't sleep for hours! Not as bad this morning...of course I just woke up.:coffee: Crazy vivid dreams last night, too! :sleep: Gettting right side cramps right now. About 4-5 days until AF. The home inspection is this morning for the new house so I woke up early and of course couldn't go back to sleep!:haha: Don't worry girls. Even if it's another BFN month, I'm not giving up! 

Faith- you will prob find out just before Disneyland!! Yay! 

If were weren't gearing up to move, I'd thought about taking the girls to Florida for the Thanksgiving. Spring break is my next thought. They've been to Disney World with their grandparents, so they said they were too "OLD" for that again. Maybe a cruise to the Bahamas? Just girls! I read you can't be 24 weeks pregnant or you can't go. So, if no BFP this month, I'm booking it for April! :thumbup: Maybe a beach trip at Thanksgiving next year. Suggestions?


----------



## crystal69uk

Brilliant attitude CJ :hugs:its still early though, stay positive:flower: x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I agree with Crystal..still early:winkwink: you do have such a GREAT attitude about this whole TTC thing:hugs: God bless you for keeping positive:thumbup: Seems there are so many ups and downs. 

Afm, currently 6dpo. Just for kicks, I called my TR dr. in Florida to see what they charge for HSG (since the hosp/dr./rad here is $1900!) TR dr. said because I had my surgery there, the HSG would only be $300!!!!!!!!:happydance: I will totally be getting an HSG done in Jan or Feb (depending on when we get down there for hubby's biz Jan-Mar). I read on another message board that they charge over 2k! Apparently this is WRONG info. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls :)

Faith make sure he's talking about $300 total. The hospital charges and the radiologist also charges, besides the doctor. I hope you can get it for $300! That would be awesome. I spotted for maybe a day or so after mine.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks CJ. The procedure is actually done AT his clinic in St. Petersburg. He is a reproductive endocrinologist. It's great that i don't have to go to a hospital for the test (like I would here). His nurse said that $300 is a special price for his patients that had their TR procedure with him but have not yet conceived. :thumbup: It would be great if I don't end up needing the service anyway:)


----------



## cj72

Yay!! Love that place. I've been to St. Petersburg/Tampa area twice. I actually have family living there right now. I really hope you don't need it :) I hope we get those sought after BFPs soon! What a great Christmas present!


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance: I love Florida and St Petes... was there last year ahhh 

CJ 9 DPO is early... I hope its a bfp for you!! XX


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Thanks CJ. The procedure is actually done AT his clinic in St. Petersburg. He is a reproductive endocrinologist. It's great that i don't have to go to a hospital for the test (like I would here). His nurse said that $300 is a special price for his patients that had their TR procedure with him but have not yet conceived. :thumbup: It would be great if I don't end up needing the service anyway:)

Aw faith I really hope u don't need an HSG how are feeling this cycle any niggles x I pray we have some good news soon x I am only a few days behind you x


----------



## cj72

Hahaha! What the heck is a niggle? Oh is LHAO!


----------



## cj72

10 DPO tested negative. Have increased creamy cm though. CP is high and soft and temps usually don't take a dive until probably Tues or Wed. BBS didn't hurt for the first time this morning, but it's back. What the heck causes that?


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ mine never really hurt in the morning but as the day went on it was horrid!! I think you have great symptoms!!! Good luck

Faith I hope you don't need that hsg either!! 

Ok so I had someone ask me yesterday "what in the hell were you thinking having another baby" I really went off on her telling her it was none of her business and that dh loves the kids but it's not the same as having a bio child. So it makes me wonder am I crazy? How many of you ladies are in a new marriage and ttc? There is no way in the world if I had stayed with my ex I would have more kids, hell or even be alive.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, how fun that we're so close this cycle:) It would be grand to have all 3 of us with BFPs this go around:happydance: Not really having any symptoms that are out of the norm:shrug: 

Cj, sorry it's another BFN morning..still could be yet to come:thumbup: many ladies don't get a + until 12 or 13dpo:winkwink: I think your idea of a trip with your girls in the spring, is wonderful:) How fun for you all to plan it through the chilly, winter months and look forward to a trip:flower: Don't know what to tell you about sore bbs...no rhyme or reason to it:nope:

Mnj, you just have to ignore people who contradict what you're doing. Quite HONESTLY, I think people are jealous! They say those things because that's how they're *supposed* to respond since our country puts more value on sheet rock than children (no offense, CJ, you're getting both:)..the dream house and a child ) Mom, dad, boy and girl..perfectly timed and spaced..big, beautiful home, 2 late model vehicles, recreational toys etc. etc... One could never be sad in the end that they chose children over *things* :hugs: just smile and rub your belly:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I had a peek at your chart...I have always read that spotting at ovulation is a great sign:happydance: supposedly a sign of a good, strong O....roll on Birthday BFP for you!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mnj- I think some people just are mean and you should ignore them. Who cares what their opinion is? Your opinion and DH's are the only ones that matter. Whatever makes you two happy. 

No offense taken, Faith :) We're finally buying. Have been renting. I would love both!!! That would be so nice to have all 3 of us to get our BFP's and be bump buddies together!!

Crystal- I was watching a show in the UK about gypsy weddings! Woohoo!!! Those are the biggest dresses I've ever seen!


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, I had a peek at your chart...I have always read that spotting at ovulation is a great sign:happydance: supposedly a sign of a good, strong O....roll on Birthday BFP for you!!!!!!:hugs:

Thank you so much, :hugs:I am hanging in there..........I havent used OPK's at all this month so I am going with Ov spotting def for O day but I am not sure, thing is last night (5DPO) I was burning up and although outside I wasnt hot, just my body temp, which was 99.45,OMG, I felt weird?..never had that before....today I feel fine and temp as normal again...:shrug: My body is so strange...lol..:wacko:

Cj - Niggles mean, cramps, pains, ouch a little...lol...sorry just our lingo here in the UK...lmao...and Big Fat Gypsy weddings I know they spend fortunes on the biggest, blingy dresses ever, and there is always pink..lol its the younger ones that make me laugh with their raunchy dancing...like omg, they are 8-11 years old, with false lashes on and fully made up with makeup...wow, it is very educational and OTT..lol :coffee: Sorry about your BFN hunny, you have a great spirit though x

MNJ - I agree with Faith, people can get jealous, or the fact they have to moan about something and just because they couldnt have another baby, certainly doesnt mean you have to feel the same way......tell them to bog off and that this is the most amazing thing you have experienced again and you gonna fully embrace and treasure your pregnancy......tell them to log on here and speak to the millions of women who actually want a baby, for the record MNJ, I am married second time around and although I have 2 children, 19 & 9 I dont have any with my current hubby.....which hopefully will change in the future xx :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Us too. None with my OH. 2 from my previous, and we all understand completely about wanting one biological child with the man we love now. Thanks Crystal for the explanation. OH is constantly saying he wants to niggle now :) Heh heh!!

AFM- 11 dpo and :bfn: :dohh: I expect a BFN, so it isn't a complete shock everytime I only see one line. My bbs have been killing me, though! And they are bigger! I am gonna find out if I'm imagining it today. I have a big bbs store I go to and they measured me to order a bra, which is now in. We will see if it fits! I had a huge zit on my chin last night and it is completely gone this morning with no medicine? I do remember my last 2 pregnancies that I loved the fact that I had clear skin. Wouldn't that be a huge plus. :thumbup: Clomid always gives me a couple of bumps almost ALL month. It's like that part of my face hasn't caught on that I will be 40 next year. :haha:Wish my eyes had gotten that same memo :wacko:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: same here MJ.. I have kids from my previous marriage.. but none with my hubby.. except our 3 Angel babies.. 
take no notice XX

CJ I am rooting for you hun.. early days yet XX


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: ahh is that Big Fat Gypsy Wedding that you are talking about.. the dresses are huge!! some had fairy lights sewn into them!! x


----------



## jojo1972

MNJ this is my 3rd marriage and I have 3 children from my first marriage and Callum from this one hunny. Its nothing to do with anyone else and I've been told I'm mad as well so I just ask them 'why' and that shuts them up as they don't know what to say then lol. xxxxxxxx


----------



## spuggle

Mnj, i would totally ignore the comments by selfish, nasty, opinionated people, what you do with your life is your business and no one elses !! Never doubt yourself for decisions you make, you live life for you, not to please others.

A lot of people, certainly on here are ttc with a new partner/husband, i think it's only natural that when you meet someone, get married or move in that you would want a child together, lots of women get steralised thinking that they are done with baby days but then things change and they do want more after all, what you have to remember is that not many women get the opportunity that you have, it's a costly op to have a reversal and this person who upset you maybe be jealous. Enjoy every day of your pregnancy and when it comes to ppl like her just say i don't give a shit what you think, I'm happy. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, been really busy and had to catch up on what's going on around here, Cj FX you get that bfp in the next couple of days hun.

Crystal, this month sounds promising, hope you do get a birthday bfp.

Faith what good news about the hsg, obviously i'm hoping you don't need it but if you do it's a lot cheaper than having it done at hospital.

Angel hi hun how are you ? xx

Jojo hope you're ok and little Callum is letting you get some rest. x

Ready hope all is well with you babe. x

Sorry if i forgot anyone, big HI if i have. xx

Afm- This month the doctor has put me on the contraceptive pill, my moods are all over the place when i ovulate and just before AF, i'm also getting lots of pains on my left side (that is the side that still has the clip on) I think i'm having problems with ovarian cysts again, i have always suffered with them on and off and i'm pretty sure that is what's causing my pain. Anyway the reason i went to the docs was about this pain but also my moods were getting so bad i seriously thought i was bipolar lol, i would be hyper and literally bouncing off the walls around O time and then a blubbering mess on the floor in the lead up to AF, so we will see if the pill has any effect on this, i have to say i do feel more regulated after a week of taking it, and as my tubes are blocked it makes no difference to ttc. xx


----------



## cj72

Aw Spuggle- sorry you're having the mood swings. I hope it does help. 

12 dpo and BFN this am. Oh well- just means AF will be here in 2 days. Time to gear up to make a Christmas baby next month.

Girls- I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Aww spuggle I hope it makes things easier for you!! xx

CJ :hugs: I know sometimes you just `know` that you may not be pregnant..
but its still 2 days before your AF is due.. so FX the witch stays away!! XX


----------



## crystal69uk

Spuggle I really hope the pill sorts your hormones out, my hormones are always raging now, I think its my age.....:wacko: I feel for you hunny I really hope things improve for you....:hugs:xx

Sorry about your test CJ, I agree with Angel though I hope AF takes a hike for 9 months for you....xx

Faith, how you feeling?....I pray this is your month, I feel a BFP coming for someone soon.....I hope its you babes xx

JoJo - Good luck with the house move hunny, dont try and do too much and I know you will be glad to start a fresh in your new home....Big hugs xxx

Mnj - Hope you are keeping well and bubs is growing fast....:flower:x

Ready & Super - Hows your bumps doing? Update please lol...xx

ATM - my IC's havent arrived yet so I cant start testing!, seeing as I am only 7DPO maybe its a little early so I am glad they havent, I would be doing my head in with line eye and evaps probably...lol....I will post on my journal when I start...lol...Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: ahh thats good then Crystal.. cd10 is a good place to start! xx


----------



## spuggle

Thanks girls, i hope it sorts me out aswell, seriously i think i may be going through an earlymenopause or something, night sweats and mood swings are driving me mad !!! we do have early menopause in our family on my moms side and it normally starts around now.

Crystal might be a good thing your tests haven't arrived yet, like you say it can drive you mad looking for the slightest line. xx

Cj sorry for the bfn, i do hope you are testing a little early but have to agree with Angel and Crystal, some months you just know it's not your month. xx Big :hug: I'm hoping it turns out to be yours though.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, sorry it's another disappointment today:nope: your attitude is so great though. I do think making a Christmas baby sounds wonderful:hugs:

Spuggle, I'm really sorry about the messed up hormones:dohh: it seems so hard to keep them balanced just right! These past few months I've felt really emotional during my lp...feels just like PMS but for most of the time from O to AF:nope: THIS IS A SIGN OF ESTROGEN DOMINANCE! Another sign of estrogen dom is sore BBs AND my dr. also said that spotting brown after a normal AF is also many times due to low progesterone. 

I know that several of us here have had some of these symptoms and wonder if any of you have had your progesterone levels checked? Or even better, an estrogen and progesterone ratio. It really might be worth looking at. Low progesterone is an easy thing to fix. I just had my 2nd prog. draw this morning and my last will be on Wed. unfortunately, the results take 3-4 biz. days to get back to the dr. (we live in a small town:winkwink:) anyway, my dr. is having my bloods drawn at 7dpo, 9dpo and 11dpo.

On a MUCH more positive note.....CRYSTAL!! IS THAT AN IMPLANTATION DIP I SEE ON YOUR CHART TODAY? :happydance: YeeHaw! I'll bet your birthday BFP is right around the corner:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, sorry it's another disappointment today:nope: your attitude is so great though. I do think making a Christmas baby sounds wonderful:hugs:
> 
> Spuggle, I'm really sorry about the messed up hormones:dohh: it seems so hard to keep them balanced just right! These past few months I've felt really emotional during my lp...feels just like PMS but for most of the time from O to AF:nope: THIS IS A SIGN OF ESTROGEN DOMINANCE! Another sign of estrogen dom is sore BBs AND my dr. also said that spotting brown after a normal AF is also many times due to low progesterone.
> 
> I know that several of us here have had some of these symptoms and wonder if any of you have had your progesterone levels checked? Or even better, an estrogen and progesterone ratio. It really might be worth looking at. Low progesterone is an easy thing to fix. I just had my 2nd prog. draw this morning and my last will be on Wed. unfortunately, the results take 3-4 biz. days to get back to the dr. (we live in a small town:winkwink:) anyway, my dr. is having my bloods drawn at 7dpo, 9dpo and 11dpo.
> 
> On a MUCH more positive note.....CRYSTAL!! IS THAT AN IMPLANTATION DIP I SEE ON YOUR CHART TODAY? :happydance: YeeHaw! I'll bet your birthday BFP is right around the corner:hugs::hugs:

I have everything crossed Faith, but I cant help thinking I get another new symptom every month, I have checked my other charts and I havent seen one like this month ....it seemed so calm until today with a big drop, I hope it is back up tomorrow...:hugs:

I have always had my Progesterone checked and its fine, but I havent had my Estrogen checked, or a ratio so I will definately look into getting bloods done at my hospital appt early in December..... Thanks for that Faith!...xxx How are you feeling?...I hope your BFP is coming real soon too :flower:


----------



## cj72

Thanks for your support ladies, but I got a little color when I wiped after lunch, not since though. I'm guessing AF is on her way. Faith- I did have sore bbs this time, which I haven't had since starting clomid. I've had my progesterone checked a few months ago in the LP and it was good. Seems like we need to revisit that one. I was still having shooting pains in one this morning. They are still painful this evening, but not as bad. 

Crystal- I would send you my IC's if I could!!! Implantation dip- woohoo!!! FX'd! <3

Spuggle, whatever works! You need to be able to stop the mood swings and feel normal! I hate night sweats! Clomid does it to me. Hugs and hopes it works coming your way :)

Thanks Angel, I hope it stays away, but I don't think this is my month. I have zero symptoms except for the bbs. 

Today dragged by! I hope the rest of the week zips on by! I feel like I have filled out a millions questions and signed a million papers in the last few days for the new house!


----------



## cj72

Back to spotting this morning. I bet :witch: will be here in full force by tonight. She's starting up her broomstick for a ride


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: FX she stays awat CJ xx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I am so sorry ((((((hugs))))))

Spuggle I hope the pill makes your moods better. 

Crystal OMG your chart looks amazing!!

Crystal, faith, Jo, spuggle, angel thank you all for your support. I cried reading the responses. I am going to start ignoring people and their stupid comments!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :cry: gosh darn:nope: It's going to happen...I really feel like it will! The timing just hasn't been right yet:hugs: How wonderful to focus on the new house and the holidays:kiss: try to enjoy the time. I remind myself of this, when I'm out doing things in peace:haha: and see moms with a crying baby (kids) and looking frazzled. I'll take IT, but I'll also enjoy where I am right now:winkwink:

Crystal,so excited for you:happydance: :dust::dust::dust:

Afm, not feeling anything different this month from any others:shrug: just going to wait and see if AF shows on Sunday:thumbup: I do hope I can get my Progesterone results by next Wednesday. I hate to wait through the long holiday weekend AND we moved our DL vacation up by a week..so we leave on Sunday following T-day!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to check in on you lovelies. I am doing well. I am still praying for you all. I know we will more bfp really soon. I will try to post a proper post later tonight. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

:) OK, explain why I have a temp of 98.62 and am feeling great? What the heck is going on? Weirdest AF ever. Barely anything. I hope this doesn't drag it out. 

Crystal - Your chart does look promising!! You testing or still waiting on the IC's?
Mnj- Thanks for the hugs. I needed it today! Work was hectic!
Faith - glad you're moving up the vacation! What a wonderful place to spend this time of year. I hope y'all have great weather!


----------



## whysocry

I think she needs a Tom NOW!..


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: CJ are you sure you arent pregnant hun?? XX


----------



## cj72

Yep, tested again-BFN and AF is in full force this am.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready, 2nd Tri for you:happydance::happydance: What a blessing:hugs: Glad to see you pop in and thanks for the prayers for all us:)

Cj, :cry: so sorry about this BFN cycle:( You and dh absolutely made the sacrifices for this cycle so you can't blame yourselves for not doing enough:nope: :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: so sorry CJ.. I think you almost had a bfp it just didnt quite make it.. XX


----------



## crystal69uk

Big Hugs CJ, you and your OH did everything you could and more this month, sorry about AF showing, keep up the fab attitude xxx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I had a scare today. Well last night I had some bleeding, not a lot but enough to concern me, with some cramping too. I went to emerg this morning and baby and heartbeat still there. I am spotting ever so lightly now but still have some cramping. Doctors said everything looks good, keep you fingers crossed for me :( This is such a scarey ride. U/S on the 22nd with my regular doctor. Come on Tuesday!


----------



## cj72

Super, let us know how it goes. Glad everythings ok!!!

This has got to be the (tmi warning) clottiest, actual red blood, period I've had since my TR. Usually on clomid it was light and pink, barely any clots. Maybe I got a bad batch of clomid (since no side effects)? Maybe I almost got a BFP, but it didn't work out? What are y'alls opinions?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, I will be praying for you, hun:hugs: how scary:nope: I'm really sorry you're having to worry right now. Just take it really easy! :hugs:

Cj, I know nothing about clomid, but this did seem to be a fishy cycle for you:shrug: here's the big question...Have you googled it?! I KNOW, people say NOT to do that, but I always look there for others in my situation. Sorry it's such a nasty AF:nope::hugs:


----------



## cj72

I checked on the chemical thing after reading what you wrote Faith- If I weren't using the most sensitive hpts on the market, I'd think maybe a chemical. I think I got some fake clomid from the pharmacist!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Aww Super have got everything crossed for you hun..
rest up XX


----------



## cj72

Super- I just thought of something- you're 8 weeks- this is the time you'd usually get AF. I had that once each with 2 of my three pregnancies. Thinking about you this am, sweetie. Keep us updated!


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I had some spotting this pregnancies and everything turned out fine. You will be okay. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Superstoked

Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.

:cry::cry::cry:Dale, I am BEYOND heartbroken for you and can't even find words of comfort right now:cry::cry::cry: I've been thinking about you all day and had hoped the bleeding had stopped and things were doing better:nope: Sad, sad day:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Can I just say, what a CRAPPY day this has been for many!!!! I've seen multiple SAD things today on here, news and with those around me:nope: Lots of suffering going on right now:( We just have to remember the sun WILL shine again.

xoxoxo to all my TR sisters:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Dale,
I wish we could all wrap our collective arms around you and give you a huge hug, sweetie! :sad1:I've been through it and know where you are right now. Please know you and your family are in all of our thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

aww no not again dale x my words cannot express how much love and sympathy I feel towards you and your husband x I am devastated for you x huge hugs babes x


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Well it seems it is over for me. I went see my doctor today because I was worried about the cramping. Baby looked beautiful head to toe and you could pick it all out but there was no heartbeat I am beyond crushed. I have no bleeding now at all but do have cramping. If I do not pass the baby myself by Tuesday then I will probably have to have a d&c I feel numb/dead...I don't know if I have the strength to try anymore.

Oh Sweetie :cry::cry: I am so so sorry.. why is life so flamin unfair.. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs: I know the next few days are gonna be very hard .. but we are there for you if you wanna talk ..look after yourself darling XXXX


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs:loving your aviator Crystal XX


----------



## jojo1972

My heart goes out to you Dale. Im so sorry hunny. Big hugs xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: feeling really ill with bad cold and now AF has arrived.. :cry::cry: xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel, I'm sorry for the double whammy:cry: I hope you get to feeling better:hugs:

Looks like several of us are really close in our cycles. AF showed yesterday morning for me:( I guess that's just one more AF under my belt and makes me that much closer to a BFP, right:thumbup:

After doing months of research off and on, I decided to order a Self Fertility Massage DVD along with castor oil packs:thumbup: Overall, a cheap investment with good reviews of success for clearing blocked tubes and getting good circulation to the uterus and ovaries. I figured it can't hurt to try:winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Chin up Angel! I hope you feel better soon :) I hate to see the witch show up, but you are really fertile this cycle, so maybe things will look up soon! 

Faith, whatever works, right? After this last round of clomid, I am going to go medication free for a month just to let my body rest. Then I'll go back to the fertility specialist and ask what the plan is.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, only 2 days ago i had a really bad bleed and thought i was peeing myself till i saw all the blood. Turns out it was just an heavy period that has lasted 2 weeks lol. The doctor has given me tablets to stop the bleeding an thankfully there is no infection and blood pressure pulse hasn't shown too much blood loss! That was quite shocking as i lost loads of blood but its also quite a relief not to be going back to hospital for a transfusion. So sad to see bfns this time round. Hopefully there will be Christmas ones xxx


----------



## cj72

Two weeks?!?! I would absolutely freak out! I'm glad you're okay Jojo! Your body is probably just adjusting.


----------



## mnjhowell

Dale my heart breaks for you and I am so sorry.

CJ sorry for af

Faith I have another friend using the self massage and castor oil packs, hoping it works for you. 

Angel I'm sorry your sick and the witch showed. 

Jo I hope the bleeding stops soon and you don't feel any recourse from it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, good to see you:hugs: how are you feeling?

Jo, that kind of blood loss is scary:hugs: are you taking any iron supplements right now or eating red meat to help build back the blood lost? Take it easy!:hugs:

Cj, I think you're wise for taking a break from the clomid for a cycle and let your body rest:hugs: Are you getting everything packed?!


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, sorry i've been away a while again, not been to good. I have a doctors appt this afternoon as i'm having anxiety and panic attacks, i feel all over the place and just want to cry alot, i have no explanation for feeling this way which makes things worse.

I've been atching up on your posts and am so sorry to see Dales awful news, Dale my heart goes out to you hunny, we are all here for you when you are ready.

Cj sorry for the :witch: getting you.

Ready glad you are doing well.

Faith that massage kit sounds good, anything is worth a go. :hugs:

Crystal i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that this month you will get your bfp.

Angel hope you are ok.

Mnj how's bubbs doing, are you still having MS. xx

Momma not long for you now, whoop whoop. x

Jojo the bleed you had sounds scarey, glad you're all sorted now. xx


----------



## mommax3

spuggle of course you have a reason to feel depressed you have put alot into wanting and having a baby and you have been given a shitty hand! That would make many woman sad I know your strong and have been holding on well but sometimes we just dont have control over our emotions :( I hope the dr. can help you feel better soon. lots of hugs


----------



## cj72

Momma- you must be ready to pop!! Woohoo!!! Can't wait to see the pics!

Faith- I do think my body needs a rest. All this packing and unpacking is gonna take some time. I'm getting started right after Thanksgiving. 

Thanks for the well wishes Mnj & Spuggle- I'm CD7- just took my last round of clomid. This is the 3rd try since the HSG. I'm ready for my BFP! 

Crystal- How ya doing? Any news?


----------



## mommax3

cj totally ready to pop! Im such a aching woman these day lol I hope third time is the charm for you :)
crystal whats going on any good news?


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls......I am just catching up with everyones news :coffee:.... I will be back with a post soon x


----------



## cj72

Nothing going on at 8 dpo...I am ready for some good news! I want to see some birthday BFP's, girls!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Spuggle.. hope each day is getting a little easier hun.. xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Is anyone else dreading Thanksgiving??? Just a month ago I was so ready for the holidays and couldn't wait to spend time wit everyone. Now I am actually thinking about not going at all!!! I have no tolerance lately and my moods are all over the place. I have a sister who has schizophrenia and I honestly can't stand to be around her :( my husband has to work and so I will be going without him, he is my calmness and always keeps me sane when needed. Anyways enough whining!!! How is everyone doing? I am feeling well and actually starting to grow a bump :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Is anyone else dreading Thanksgiving??? Just a month ago I was so ready for the holidays and couldn't wait to spend time wit everyone. Now I am actually thinking about not going at all!!! I have no tolerance lately and my moods are all over the place. I have a sister who has schizophrenia and I honestly can't stand to be around her :( my husband has to work and so I will be going without him, he is my calmness and always keeps me sane when needed. Anyways enough whining!!! How is everyone doing? I am feeling well and actually starting to grow a bump :)

Mnj, it's probably all the baby hormones raging in your body:hugs: you could just join the family for pie so you don't have to spend hours with people who will be on your nerves. My hubby is my rock, too:) I HATE going anywhere without him..so I totally understand that:hugs: Yea for a bump:happydance: how grand to have a bump created from a growing baby, rather than too much holiday food:haha: 

Well, I received my fertility massage dvd yesterday. I had dh watch it with me so he could understand for himself just exactly what I'm doing and WHY:wacko: you know how these guys can oversimplify what goes on in our bodies. Anyway, I'm planning to start it tonight as this is my last AF day:thumbup: it will be tricky to do this massage and castor oil packs while on vaca with the kids, but I hate to miss a whole cycle:nope: guess we'll see how it goes...I may only be able to do it a few times. I really wanted 2 full cycles of the massage/castor oil packs before having the hsg done as the massage/CO packs are supposed to breakup adhesions and I want them *flushed* away when that dye runs through my tubes:thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I think you are one determined woman and you will be fine while on vacation!! I am praying this works and your growing a bump soon :)


----------



## cj72

Faith, I hope it works for you!!! Maybe I ought to start that. The one side that the doc had to push through a little concerns me. I'm supposed to O from the other side that's wide open this month, let's see how that goes...Hope you girls have a great Thanksgiving!

Mnj- I get that feeling whenever certain relatives are in town, if there's one you can hang out with, then make them your person to talk to the whole time if you have to go, or, the dessert thing is a great idea!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks for the encouraging words, girls:hugs: I hope it works, too! I'll keep you updated every step of the way:winkwink: I figure it certainly can't hurt to try it:winkwink: 

Well, Cj, how did your day end up? I hope everything worked out:flower: I overate as usual:wacko: still feeling stuffed as I type:) I hope everyone has had a good day:kiss:

I have lots do, as we leave Saturday morning for our trip and still need to get many loose ends tied up! 

Good night:hugs:


----------



## cj72

I overate too. Diet starts today. I ate like a fatty last night! I don't think I'll even need breakfast! My family is leaving today, so just the immediate fam today-yay!!! Can't wait to snuggle and watch movies all day!


----------



## mnjhowell

I am still stuffed today lol :) babies r us has the glider rocker I want 50% off today till 1pm and I am really trying to convince myself to go and buy it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, have fun with the family today:hugs: looks like it's just about GO time for you again:winkwink: will dh be home this go around?

Mnj, BUY the rocker if it's the one you want! It's not going to get cheaper:thumbup: Make it your Christmas present, if need be:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well:)


----------



## cj72

He should be home this time around! It's his turn to work again, so he might end up working 24 hours, but come hell or high water, I'm gonna get it! Haha!


----------



## cj72

CD12 - I should get my pos opk today or tomorrow. I'm starting to feel something this time on my left side. I really do think I got some fake clomid last time around. I felt nothing that round and this time I had the killer headache and I can already feel the ovaries gearing up for ovulation.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I hope you get your positive opk and spermies!!! 

Faith I didn't buy it :( I could not bring myself to go out with all those people and my hormones!! DH said saving some money was not worth me killing someone LOL!!


----------



## cj72

Pos opk! Let the games begin!

Mnj- I can't believe you're 12 weeks already! Woohoo! You made it!!


----------



## spuggle

Hi girls, just been catching up on your posts, it seems a bit quiet on here atm.

Momma i can't believe you are nearly 36 weeks !!!! how fast has the time gone. x

Faith good luck with the massage.

Angel i'm doing ok thanks, hope you're well chick.

Mnj 12 weeks already Go girl. xx

Dale i hope you are doing ok hunny, thoughts are with you. x

Crystal hope you are well. x

HI to everyone else.

Afm, i'm feeling a bit better, i went to docs and he prescribed me anti-depressants, i haven't taken them though, i noticed that things had got a lot worse with my moods and depression since being on the pill, the anxiety attacks started a couple of days after i started it so i came off the pill a few days ago and the diference in my mood was noticable really quickly. I don't think i'm well suited to the pill !!!! the only problem now is i'm getting loads of hot flushes again and sweating like a pig lol, i must have a hormone imbalance xx


----------



## mnjhowell

Spuggle have you tried anything over the counter for the hot flashes? It might be worth looking into it. Hope you feel better soon!! 

CJ wooooohoooooo for your +opk!!! 

Momma you are down to the last 4 weeks!! I bet you are so excited and ready!! 

I have met a few girls on cafemom who had a TR and the first TR baby was born on Saturday!! It just made me cry and I cant wait till all of us have our TR babies!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, it really sounds like you need estrogen. do an online search for symptoms relating to low estrogen. Poor thing:hugs: its miserable when we feel *trapped* inside our own bodies..that do things we can't seem to figure out why:shrug: def. google low estrogen:hugs:

Mnj, you might find that rocker for an even better price after the new year:)

Cj, this is going to be your month girl:thumbup: :hugs: get to bd'ing

hope everyone else is hanging in there:)

We're currently on our vaca in Disneyland:) Having lots of fun but needed a nap this afternoon:haha: thought it would be a good idea to catch up on emails. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Spuggle- the pill made my nuts! I took it for years and had crazy mood swings. Guess it just works that way sometimes. Hope you get those other symptoms under control.

Mnj & Faith- I think I O'd in the middle of the night last night and I got my BD in around dinner time last night, so I don't think we could've gotten any better timing! 

Hi to everyone who hasn't been on today- hope you all had a great holiday!


----------



## mnjhowell

Wooooohooooo CJ!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, just popping in to do a quick check in. Nothing new for me at the moment. I hope all is well. Will checking later.


----------



## mommax3

spuggle im glad your feeling a bit better :) I hope things stay on the up for you I hate depression and It seems to be way to common among people these days, life is just to damn stressfull !
Hi to everyone else hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying the holiday season, my life is super crazy lots of things going on with all the kids and myself. they told me to take it easy since im suffering from really bad edema and faintness :( easier said then done!


----------



## mnjhowell

Momma sorry your having some troubles, hopefully not much longer and it will all end with delivery!! 

Ok ladies I have decided to go back to work full time and I had an interview today. I was so worried about telling them I am pregnant. I just think I wouldn't hire anyone who is going to eventually take off in 6 months!! Oh well I have to remember I am not in control LOL!! But I do hope I get the job and then start shopping like crazy :) 

Have my NT scan at 1 so I'll post pics when I can. I can't wait to see a baby and not our little blob :)


----------



## cj72

Thinking of you Momma! Not long now
Mnj- I wouldn't tell a soul! That's personal business. They are hiring the total package. You are not just a pregnant lady.


----------



## cj72

I hope everyone is doing well!!! Have a great day!


----------



## cj72

Wow- where'd everyone go? Christmas shopping? I'm 7 DPO and going to try to hold off until Weds or Thurs to use my 1 IC. I have 2 other expensive tests waiting to be used, too, if I don't get AF on time. AF's expected next Saturday. Nothing going on except sore bbs.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:yipee: well, I'm still here:) I haven't posted much in the past week as we have been on vacation and our laptop has been acting up:dohh: anywho, we're nearing the home stretch, but are stuck in Utah with bad weather ahead..blizzard like conditions and -21 degrees:cold: good thing is...we got a GREAT rate on a suite at a Wingate ...I should be O'ing later today or tomorrow..glad we have privacy:) We're going to just relax today..although our vacation has been tons of fun, it wasn't relaxing...constant go, go, go. I'll post pics later today:)

Cj, good idea to wait on testing:winkwink: I *HOPE* it's a BFP for you:hugs:

Mommax3, how are you feeling today? so sorry you're having faintness and edema...pardon my ignorance, but is this blood pressure related or what:shrug: what's your dr. saying about it? stay on top of it and get the care you need:hugs:

I hope everyone has been enjoying this festive season:happydance: loving all the decorations, music and yummy foodies:kiss:


----------



## mommax3

cj and faith good luck this month girls I hope this is the one!
faith I love the profile pic :) and no its not blood pressure related but they are still keeping a close eye on me and have told me to take it easy (yeah right) lol im def. at the point in this pregnancy where im totally done I cant sleep cause I have cramps in my legs and have to get up and work them out and I have been having alot of contractions that keep me up oh and dont forget my back hurts sooo bad that I just want to sit with a heating pad on it! did I mention im huuuuuge and now only have 2 pairs of sweats that fit lol but In like 2 weeks I will have my baby that my hubby now calls the million dollar baby hehe and im sure once shes out she will never be put down :) I really cant wait for the rest of you to get your tr baby so I can see you through your pregnancy , I know it will happen so keep on tryin ladies!!!!!


----------



## cj72

You're in the home stretch Momma!!! Hang in there girl!

Faith- Sounds like the Wingate was the perfect resting place. -21?!?!?! I haven't ever been in cold like that! Good luck tonight making that baby!!

So there is another development- I took off my bra to take a shower-(It hurt too badly to sleep without it)- and my bbs are huge! It was painful to walk down the driveway to get the newpaper this morning WEARING a bra. 7 DPO...Another whole week of pain!


----------



## mommax3

oooooo cj I cant wait for you to test!!!


----------



## cj72

mommax3 said:


> oooooo cj I cant wait for you to test!!!

Did yours do that when you first got preg? These are re
ridiculous!!


----------



## mommax3

cj when I found out I was preggo it was after 7 months of trying and I had charted every symptom and what day it occured and the month I conceived I actually had no symptoms! I just had a feeling I was preggo, was outside putting fence posts in came in to pee and decided to pee on a stick and bam! It was positive :) I didnt acutally get any symptoms until after my period was due, but I notice alot of woman have sore larger bbs and that is there give away that they are preggo :) so stay positive and test at like 12 dpo im dying to know if your our next bfp!!!! I cant wait to watch my tr sisters journey of pregnancy


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi ladies, sorry I have been absent, just alot going on at home at the moment and I never get a minute to myself or even able to get on the internet Grrrr.

Momma, hang in there hunny, your baby girl will be amazing, and she will be worth a million dollars to you and your hubby, bless x I bet you cant wait to meet her at last..........she will be here soon enough, it seems to me your pregnancy has flown by but I know it gets a little uncomfortable at the end so hang in there xx:hugs:

CJ, :happydance:Cant wait until you test I pray this is IT for you, sore/big boobs sounds very encouraging, I have everything crossed for you hunny xx

Faith, I love your picture of you and DH, you look a wonderful couple:flower:
I am pleased you enjoyed your vacation, now get catching that egg and enjoy your time baby dancing....go girl!!!!:cloud9:

MNJ, any news on the interview, cant wait to see your next scan piccies...whopppeee x


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ woooohoooooo for sore bbs!! Mine were so sore I could barely let anything touch them without crying AND huge!! And the veins were popping out like crazy!! Praying for your BFP!!

Faith I am glad you got a moment to relax and make a baby!! Hope yall had fun on vacation and hope you make it home safely!!

Momma I am so sorry your at that point where your so miserable!! Not much longer and it will all be over!!

Crystal sorry its been crazy in your household, hoping it settles down soon :)

AFM NT scan went great and I actually got the call today that our chances of having downs came back at 1:5480 and our chance of having trisomy 13 or 18 is 1:9800!!! So we are pleased. I did take the job and I am completely nervous LOL!! I actually started today LOL and look what I am doing HAHAHAHAHA Anyways here are our latest pics and we have a 3D gender scan on 12/29 at 1!!! We did the intelligender and it said boy so I cant wait to see who was right, the test or the pyshic I used (she nailed our conception and finding out so I am excited to see if she was right about a girl)

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2627.jpg
https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2632.jpg
https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2636.jpg
https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2635.jpg


----------



## mommax3

crystal great to hear from you :) how it your ttc going? Im sure everyone is so wrapped up in the holidays right now, which could be a great thing a preoccupied mind leads to bfp's!
Mnj beautiful pics I never saw that gender predictor thing, do you pee in it? 
Today has been a good day my back does'nt hurt and I have energy :) hope the last 2 weeks has more days like today it will make the time alot more enjoyable :) im just dying to meet her I cant wait to see what she looks like!!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Mnj- That's so cool! I can't wait to see the next pics and see if it's a girl or boy!! Woohoo for the 2nd trimester!

Faith- where ya been? still baby making? Woohoo! Hope you caught it!!

Momma- I hope the big boob thing is true. Last month I had it and you know how that went. I already have Dbl G's and do not look forward to them getting one bit bigger... I'm getting so excited for you!!! 

Crystal, thanks for crossing everything for me! I'm crossed for you too :) I might poas tomorrow am, IF I can hold it that long and IF my temps get higher. My shortest LP was 11 days, so figure Sat/Sun at the latest, I'll know.

AFM- weird this morning. I felt sick, but was hungry at the same time. Probably nothing, but thought I'd throw that out there. I'm about 1/2 packed and moving in less than 2 weeks, so I may be dropping by less frequently around that time. I can access by my smartphone, but I'm not as smart as the phone- haven't figured it out yet!


----------



## cj72

Temps took a dive to the coverline today. BFN on my last IC :( Oh well, on the up side, no clomid next cycle and if my lining has gotten thin, it will build back up. Getting ready to move in a week and a half! I cannot wait!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ it could be an implantation dip. Don't count yourself out yet. 

Momma yes you add your pee to it, then wait 5 min. It has a 50/50 chance I'm sure but it was fun :) 

Ok well I didn't proof read my previous post sorry.....it was suppose to say our psychic not physics LOL!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

LOL Mj, I think we knew what you were meaning, well I did anyway and what a fun way to predict gender....not sure if we can get them in the UK, your scan pics are also wonderful, they are great to see, how much bubs has grown in such a short space of time...:flower:

CJ, I am so sorry about your BFN :wacko: I think your right giving yourself a break from Clomid especially for your lining, I really hope AF doesnt show though hunny - Big Hugs xx

Momma, I am still TTC but more relaxed about things and dont have as much time on my hands recently to dwell on things, we are starting more testing and back to see the consultant in February so I am just going with the flow still, and what will be, will be, there is no point me stressing about it, if its gonna happen it will!......All you TRS preggo ladies keep my spirits high and its lovely to see you all progress and hear of your wonderful joy...xx


----------



## mnjhowell

Crystal as soon as you get your BFP I will buy one and send it to you!! Then we can really see how well they work lol


----------



## cj72

Hey girls! Hope you're having a great day! Just waiting to see if AF shows. I'm not stressing. I just think if she's gonna show, she should get on with it!

Faith- were you able to get the timing right with kids around?

Mnj- cant' wait to see a bump pic!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

So today I went without eating for over 7 hours and my blood sugar bottomed out and I started vomiting and then passed out. DH is demanding I quit the job I just started!! OB said I have to eat every 2-3 hours or he will put me on best rest :( geez I can't seem to win today!!


----------



## cj72

If he can write a doctors note, will they let you eat? That's scary!! 

AF just arrived. Spotting.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ sorry!! I feel so horrible and cry when AF starts for each of y'all. I just wish I could make it happen for you (((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## cj72

Thanks Mnj. I don't cry anymore. I'm 39, and my chances are not like they were when I was 28, plus the TR. I am blessed with a wonderful man and two great girls. I always try to count my blessings when AF shows and it makes me feel better. This is the 10th cycle since my TR. Just wondering if there's something going on that is keeping me from getting pregnant? When I go back to the FS, I'm gonna see what he thinks.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girls:kiss: just popping in see how everyone is doing! For some crazy reason, updates to our thread haven't been reaching my inbox...which usually alerts me to new posts. Here I thought our thread had been dead quiet...I logged on and had several days I've missed!!! Dh probably changed my email settings:haha: he can't understand some of our craziness:haha: I've been so super busy since we got back from our trip, I hardly have a free moment. We're working like mad to get art work finished for our upcoming show season in FL not to mention all the PR/marketing we're trying to get done...some days, I feel like I'm drowning:wacko:..dh feels the same:( I know all the stress won't help get us a BFP:nope:. We did get the bd'ing in..crazy though, I didn't O until cd19!! Last few months have been cd15 and cd16 prior to that. Anyway, I'm currently 2dpo.


Cj, so sorry AF showed:cry: I hoped I would jump on here and find you with a BFP. I'm totally with you on the AF crying..no tears shed over here, either. I *hope* each month but don't expect it. Sadly, age is not our friend when it comes to TTC. 
Anyway, I hope the packing is coming along well:) Wish I was there to help you:hugs:

Crystal, I'm glad you're getting some more testing done...just relax until February:hugs: btw, couldn't help but notice a big temp plunge today for you:happydance::winkwink: 

Mnj, DON'T SKIP MEALS, girl:hugs: you and baby need nourishment!!! Can't wait to see if your bottled prediction is correct:haha: when is you gender scan?

Momma, woohoo for feeling good:hugs: savor the moments:haha: Your just days away from snuggling with your sweetie:hugs: can't wait to see photos:happydance:

Hello to Spuggle and Jojo and any other gals I've missed:) I think about my TR sisters so often and can't wait for the day we ALL get our bundles of pink or blue:kiss:


----------



## mnjhowell

My gender scan is 12/29 but my sister used to be a sono tech before going to nursing school so she is doing a scan tomorrow to see if we can tell!!! YAY!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, I sure do wish that you were here to help! Ha! :thumbup:I'm telling you, buying a house right now is the most stressful thing I've ever been through. :dohh:I'm supposed to close in a week and they are making the seller treat under the house for something that was treated years ago and hasn't been an issue since (some beetle) and now less than a week before they need the last documents, they want another inspector to give them a structural certificate. (The home inspector I used found no structural issues.) So now they have to spend another $500 to get that done. Who knows when I will close. This is ridiculous. Every day there are 5 more issues to stress me. With all this stress who could get a BFP?!?! :nope:I'm with you girl, stress makes it even harder.
:shrug:
Mnj- OOhhhh!!! I can't wait to hear!!! My money's on a boy!!:blue: or maybe it's.....:oneofeach:

:hi:to everyone!!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ house buying is horrible!! Actually when we bought our first house we bought a foreclosed home and it was so EASY!! When we bought our second house that was pure torture!! Actually having to deal with sellers was no picnic. I would love to sell and buy again but there is no way in hell I will do it again :) 

GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW HOUSE!!


----------



## crystal69uk

CJ I really hope your house goes through before Christmas, what a nightmare for you hunny, things are always lurking around the corner to hinder progress now and again, but I am sure you will be fine, I just hope you have time to move etc before Christmas, and I agree stress isnt good when TTC but you know what they say about a new house......new baby.....Fingers crossed for you..xx

Faith, business is always crazy isnt it? and this time of year even more so, glad you got some BD in at O time, maybe the stress of the trip and travelling put your O day back a little, until you were more chilled and relaxed, our bodies work in mysterious ways..:hugs: 2 DPO whoohoooo, I really pray its your month xxx

MNJ, how amazing your sister is doing your scan.....I really hope you find out and I cant wait to hear your news.....:baby: I am going to say a girl? I am excited for you! :happydance:

JoJo where are you hunny, I expect busy with little Callum, and I know you have just moved house, so maybe you havent got any internet still, hope to hear from you soon xx:hugs:

Spuggle, hows work going nearing to christmas, I hope you are ok and keeping busy xx

Ready, hope your still checking up on us...lol..xx

Momma, not long now until the BIG day, cant wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## cj72

Torture is the word!! Thanks for the good wishes, ladies! We are so excited!!!

Crystal, I hope you're right. New house, new baby! The minute I close on this 3 bedroom house I will get pregnant! ( I'm supposed to "O" around moving day!!) That would be my luck! Haha! Then my girls could fight over who gets to have the baby in their room!

Mnj- so what's the scoop? Boy or girl??? You're killing me! Girls- everyone I know in Texas is pregnant!!! Forget VA, I'm moving to Texas!!! (or the UK- Just watched the holiday with Cameron Diaz and oh- what is her name from Titanic, Jack Black and Jude Law and loved loved loved it!!! Love me some Jude Law. I'd be his nanny any day!)


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies :) 

Has anyone heard from Super? She has been so heavy on my heart. I pray that she is alright.

Hello Crystal hunni how have you been dear? Are you still make those beautiful baby dolls? I thought of you the other day :) hugs


----------



## mnjhowell

We are 98% sure it's a GIRL!!! We took forever but finally got a great shot of labia!! We are over the moon!!


----------



## crystal69uk

floppyears said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Super? She has been so heavy on my heart. I pray that she is alright.
> 
> Hello Crystal hunni how have you been dear? Are you still make those beautiful baby dolls? I thought of you the other day :) hugs

Hi Floppyears, Karen hasnt posted for a little while, she popped in on my journal last week, I know she was moving jobs etc, maybe she has alot on her mind at the moment, I really hope she is alright though, I will send her a message now to check up on her, thanks for popping in hunny, your pregnancy is progressing brilliantly, hope you are ok xxxx I have made a reborn baby since the last one about a year ago, as I wanted a boy and a girl for my little girl to keep so there wasnt any point in doing another. x


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> We are 98% sure it's a GIRL!!! We took forever but finally got a great shot of labia!! We are over the moon!!

Congratulations babes, how wonderful! :baby::happydance:I knew it!, that gender test was also true........great news xxxx


----------



## cj72

Woohoo, Mnj!!! I love girls! 

Girls- your opinions, please on progesterone cream? It seems to help every issue I have outside of ttc plus will help with the sore bbs, rocky temps, and will thicken my poor clomid thinned lining. Anyone know any reason I should avoid it?


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry Cj, cant help you there as I have never used the cream but I know JoJo used it and some other TR ladies too, so hopefully they can help you with some wisdom..xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Woohoo, Mnj!!! I love girls!
> 
> Girls- your opinions, please on progesterone cream? It seems to help every issue I have outside of ttc plus will help with the sore bbs, rocky temps, and will thicken my poor clomid thinned lining. Anyone know any reason I should avoid it?

Cj, I LOVE the one I'm using...it's natural with no synthetic additives:)

Dr. Helen Pensanti is a foremost expert on female hormones. You can even call and talk with her OR email!

www.askdrhelen.com

:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Mnj yay to lil girls :)
cj thanks for checking up on me :) im still here and preggo 9 more days until we get to meet our lil girl I cant wait!!!!


----------



## floppyears

Hunni Crystal I was asking about superstoked not Karen. Super has been heavy on my heart lately. I noticed she hasn't posted since she m/c. 

Yes pregnancy is scooting right along. The gender big reveal is 12/29. All is excited on this end :).


----------



## FaithHopeLove

floppyears said:


> Hunni Crystal I was asking about superstoked not Karen. Super has been heavy on my heart lately. I noticed she hasn't posted since she m/c.
> 
> Yes pregnancy is scooting right along. The gender big reveal is 12/29. All is excited on this end :).

Oooh, Floppy:) I see you live in the Holyland?! Wow! How fun that we can all converse from all parts of the earth! Our church is putting together a trip to Israel, Jan. 2013:) We've never been before and would love to go! It will be quite a trip to save up for...we will consider it my son's senior trip;)


----------



## crystal69uk

floppyears said:


> Hunni Crystal I was asking about superstoked not Karen. Super has been heavy on my heart lately. I noticed she hasn't posted since she m/c.
> 
> Yes pregnancy is scooting right along. The gender big reveal is 12/29. All is excited on this end :).

 
Sorry, I got confused, No we havent heard anything from Superstoked bless her since her news, I pray she is hanging in there still with some better news to come in the future x


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> Mnj yay to lil girls :)
> cj thanks for checking up on me :) im still here and preggo 9 more days until we get to meet our lil girl I cant wait!!!!

 
Yey! what a fabulous christmas present Momma, cant wait to see her! :hugs:The final countdown begins!:baby:


----------



## mnjhowell

Momma yay!!! It's so close now!!

Floppy your u/s is right around the corner!! We also have our official 3D gender scan on 12/29!!! 

Hello to everyone hope all is well!


----------



## floppyears

Momma how exciting :)

mnj- yes we are excited. This is my 5th and our 6. We are the mine(21b 16g) his(24g that made us grandparents of 4 years old g) and ours(14b 8g and baby on the way) so that's 3 GIRLS and 2 BOYS. Everyone is screaming team BLUE! The big gender reveal on 12/29 with OB is the highlight around the house now days instead of Christmas gifts. Our son 14 will not be able to attend sonogram so I'm thinking to go to a private office for 3D/4D scan. Where we will get a DVD/photos/teddy bear with heartbeat. It's very affordable. I would love another boy :) however will be happy with healthy happy full term on time safe delivery.


----------



## cj72

So happy for you guys! It's all so exciting finding out what you're having! Momma is right around the corner! Woohoo!!!

I am so excited about moving that I realized ( IF coming off clomid doesn't change my cycle) that I should O around moving day. AHHHHHHHHHH! 

Good luck to all of us who haven't gotten our BFP's. I know it's coming!! 2012, here we come!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am doing well. Just been very busy with finishing up finals and starting a new position.

Momma, you don't have long to go.

Crystal, how are you doll?

Sorry for everyone I have missed.


----------



## mnjhowell

2012 is going to be a GREAT year for all of us!! Babies and BFPs all on the way!!


----------



## floppyears

I agree mnj :) a new year with a new start.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, hope you're hanging in there! Moving is super stressful and tiring..sorry:hugs: Don't miss O day:winkwink:

Mnj, congrats on the baby girl:) Looks like that gender predictor was wrong:haha: will your reg dr. still be doing a gender scan as well?

Only 12 days til Christmas?! How can that be!!!! It's all happening too fast...ahhhhh...I'm not ready:cry: I want to savor the season and we've been so busy preparing for our upcoming selling season in our business, that I haven't done a bit of Christmas shopping or even bake cookies:( Wish it was still another month off. Thank goodness for Amazon Prime..free 2-day shipping:haha: better get busy:winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, hope you're hanging in there! Moving is super stressful and tiring..sorry:hugs: Don't miss O day:winkwink:
> 
> Mnj, congrats on the baby girl:) Looks like that gender predictor was wrong:haha: will your reg dr. still be doing a gender scan as well?
> 
> Only 12 days til Christmas?! How can that be!!!! It's all happening too fast...ahhhhh...I'm not ready:cry: I want to savor the season and we've been so busy preparing for our upcoming selling season in our business, that I haven't done a bit of Christmas shopping or even bake cookies:( Wish it was still another month off. Thank goodness for Amazon Prime..free 2-day shipping:haha: better get busy:winkwink: :kiss:

I have not start Christmas shopping either. I guess will sometime this weekend. LOL


----------



## cj72

I've made all the cookies I'm gonna make :wacko: Everything else is in a box! :haha: I've got most of my family's shopping done. I have a few more to buy, but that won't take too long, thank goodness! :dohh:I am ready to be in the house. I'm wondering if that stress (and wow does my back hurt) is going to affect the possibility of a BFP? :nope:I will say this- I feel great! The clomid gave me headaches, etc. None so far.:happydance: I am ready for my BFP! In fact...

I'm waiting for a mass BFP announcement! I am praying for us all in 2012, who don't already have one on the way, that 2012 will be our year. :hugs: Ladies, you have all really been here for me. Without you here to listen to me, I'd be nuts by now :blush: Merry Christmas to you all, and may He bless you and your family in the coming new year!:thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Hello my lovelis..
How is everyone??

I hope your bumps are growing nicely.. and that there is a bumper load of christmas bfps... no news from me.. :coffee: xxx


----------



## floppyears

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, hope you're hanging in there! Moving is super stressful and tiring..sorry:hugs: Don't miss O day:winkwink:
> 
> Mnj, congrats on the baby girl:) Looks like that gender predictor was wrong:haha: will your reg dr. still be doing a gender scan as well?
> 
> Only 12 days til Christmas?! How can that be!!!! It's all happening too fast...ahhhhh...I'm not ready:cry: I want to savor the season and we've been so busy preparing for our upcoming selling season in our business, that I haven't done a bit of Christmas shopping or even bake cookies:( Wish it was still another month off. Thank goodness for Amazon Prime..free 2-day shipping:haha: better get busy:winkwink: :kiss:

I haven't brought anything YET!


----------



## floppyears

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Hello my lovelis..
> How is everyone??
> 
> I hope your bumps are growing nicely.. and that there is a bumper load of christmas bfps... no news from me.. :coffee: xxx

Hello Angel :)


----------



## cj72

Hey Angel! How ya been?!?!

Hey ladies! It's gettin close! What's the bet I get pregnant the day I buyt he 3 bedroom house? That's our little joke with my luck!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I'm glad I'm not the only last minute shopper around here:winkwink: I did get everything ordered from Amazon.com and it will all be here by Tuesday..thanks to Amazon Prime:thumbup: this has been the first full year of using the *prime* service and I highly recommend it to those who don't plan ahead:haha: we live in a small town so not too much variety around here. Christmas is simple, simple simple at our home this year since we did the Disneyland trip for our Christmas gift:) 

Anyway, hope you all are doing well and staying warm...brrrr, it's been so cold! 

Cj, hope the move is going well and not too taxing for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

I hope so to Faith. My fertility specialist won't just prescribe progesterone seems I have to go see him next thurs. I should be 2 dpo by then .maybe 1 dpo. Hopefully he can tell me why Ive barely.gotten a period since my Tr. I even got my af early. I think implantation needs a thicker place to implant.


----------



## mnjhowell

My periods became lighter and also 2 days early after TR. not sure what that is all about but I hope your doctor can figure something out for you!!


----------



## cj72

Thanks Mnj- Merry Christmas to you all ladies : )


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: heya ladies
all good here .. getting ready for Xmas.. hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel, good to see you pop in:hugs:

I hope all the silence here is a good thing:thumbup: I know it's a busy, busy time for everyone...I hope you all are enjoying the time with family and friends and wonderful Christmas-y treats:haha:

:kiss:

Spuggle, you've been on mind:hugs: I hope you're doing well:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, Faith i'm fine thanks, just haven't had the time to get on here.

I am very organised this christmas all done and sorted, just waiting for christmas day to get here, i'm like a big kid myself. :blush:

I have just about caught up on the last 2-3ish weeks of posts i must not leave it this long again.

I hope you are all well, momma i can't believe you have 8 days to go !!! your pregnancy has flown by.

Mnj congrats on team pink, do you have boys or girls now or a mix ??

Crystal hope you are well babe, let us know about the tests.

Ready you're 17 weeks already, that just shows how long i haven't been on here.

Angel hope you get your bfp soon.

Super let us know how you are doing, big :hug:

Jojo, hope you and callum are well, this christmas is going to be joyful but also very sad i would imagine hun, be strong and have lots of cuddles with your little man. :flower:

Anyone else i have forgotten i apologise, I want all of you to know i am praying that each and everyone of you that hasn't got thier bfp just yet, 2012 will be you year.

If i don't get on here again before christmas I hope you all have a magical christmas and a very happy bfp new year. :winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Love the new pic Spuggle! 

We're actually moving today, and I'm expecting a pos opk today and "O" tomorrow. I am so ready for this move to be over and done. I'm feeling my age here...my back is killing me! Looking forward to the fertilty specialist on Thursday. 

Have a great one, ladies!


----------



## mommax3

Spuggle you go girl with the super organization! it feels so good to be done does'nt it? btw your hair looks sooo cute :)
CJ good luck with the move today I hope it goes smoothly and quick!
To everyone I hope you all have a great chritmas I will be going to the hospital in the am to have our little girl :) then xmas so im sure I wont be back on too soon


----------



## mnjhowell

Momma good luck tomorrow and CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Good Luck Momma, cant wait to see your little peach when she comes out, cant wait to find out her name, weight and your experience of birthing....xxx 

Let the wonderful news begin, followed by lots of BFP's!! :happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Love the new pic Spuggle!
> 
> We're actually moving today, and I'm expecting a pos opk today and "O" tomorrow. I am so ready for this move to be over and done. I'm feeling my age here...my back is killing me! Looking forward to the fertilty specialist on Thursday.
> 
> Have a great one, ladies!

 
Good luck for your move CJ, and I hope your news is good on Thursday too, NEW HOUSE>>>>>NEW BABY xxxx


----------



## cj72

Yayayayay, Momma!!! So happy for you! Got the big stuff moved last night. Got some BD in last night, too. Hurting a lot today- my back and legs are stiff, so that might have to suffice! Temp dropped this am, so I think O is on her way. I didn't use the opk last night, so I might have missed my smiley, but have ONE left for after lunch :)


----------



## spuggle

Cj Hope the move is going well.

Momma i cannot believe the big days is here !!!!! good luck, hope all goes well and can't wait to see a pic of your little girl, what a fantastic Christmas present. xx


----------



## cj72

Well the news wasn't so great at the fertility specialist today. He saw a follicle that was 1.38 on my right side but says I haven't ovulated yet. He thinks prob Christmas eve.I had ovulation pains 2 days ago. Oh well...he also said my lining is paper thin. Hes not giving me progesterone until OH gets a SA. Then he wants to put me back on Clomid which is what thinned my lining in the first place. So confused. Will the progesterone not let the Clomid thin my lining? Since theres no place for a baby to implant, I guess I'm out before I even had a chance.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Well the news wasn't so great at the fertility specialist today. He saw a follicle that was 1.38 on my right side but says I haven't ovulated yet. He thinks prob Christmas eve.I had ovulation pains 2 days ago. Oh well...he also said my lining is paper thin. Hes not giving me progesterone until OH gets a SA. Then he wants to put me back on Clomid which is what thinned my lining in the first place. So confused. Will the progesterone not let the Clomid thin my lining? Since theres no place for a baby to implant, I guess I'm out before I even had a chance.

Hmmm, that's confusing! Do some googling:thumbup: I can't understand clomid!!! How is it supposed to help you get preggers if it just pops the egg but no place for a fertilized egg to implant:dohh: I think the SA is probably a good idea. You just need to prepare dh ahead of time that if it isn't too favorable, there ARE THINGS THAT CAN BE DONE to help with various issues. I've read countless success stories of bad SA's that become great SA's after taking different supplements. NO worries, CJ:hugs: you'll get your baby:) it just might take a few more hoops to jump through. You're tough and have a great attitude about all of this:thumbup: Is your dr. a RE? It *might* be worth checking around to see if there may be a more qualified dr. in your area that may have more experience with fertility issues. are you enjoying your beautiful new home?? You need to post a pic:)


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Well the news wasn't so great at the fertility specialist today. He saw a follicle that was 1.38 on my right side but says I haven't ovulated yet. He thinks prob Christmas eve.I had ovulation pains 2 days ago. Oh well...he also said my lining is paper thin. Hes not giving me progesterone until OH gets a SA. Then he wants to put me back on Clomid which is what thinned my lining in the first place. So confused. Will the progesterone not let the Clomid thin my lining? Since theres no place for a baby to implant, I guess I'm out before I even had a chance.

 
CJ, thats what happened to me whilst on Clomid and I came off Clomid all together have been off it for 4 months, my lining is back to normal now and is lovely and thick, so I would say to give your body a chance to get back to normal and give yourself a few months with no meds to get your lining back into shape..........Clomid is the only thing they can give us when we have unexplained infertility especially when our HSG came back normal, but it helps with Ovulation but does not help lining, or EWCM for that matter, honestly I would encourage you to take a break from Clomid, use some natural remedies to help with O such as Yams and Macca Root and use Progesterone cream after O.....You will O later for the first couple of months without Clomid so keep Baby Dancing even when you think you have O'd, I swear you will get back to normal soon enough, I agree with Faith and it would be a great idea to get DH SA done just so you know what you are dealing with............xxxxx Keep up the good spirits hunny, you will get there in the end! xxxxx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I don't know anything about clomid but I would def research it all. Good luck and I hope you have a merry Christmas in your new house!! Baby dust to you my friend!! 

Hello eoe!! Merry Christmas to you all!! I send peace and prayers and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## cj72

Hi ladies! I am almost unpacked. We are decorating the tree and house tomorrow. I still need to shop for the OH tomorrow too. We talked about the sa. And he's considering it. Some man thing and not feeling like he's a real man if the results arent good. I told him what the doc said. No sa,no meds. Not gonna tell him it will build back up eventually. I think the doc was right. I am still getting ewcm so I must not have ovulated. My temps went back up though. I'm scared to even try this month if theres no way a baby can implant. Had a no e glass of wine at dinner last night and allowed myself caffeine today too. I cant really Google so well on my phone and have no internet, so i will have to wait it out and try again next mo. My doc is a big deal around here...and I need the progesterone cream but cant buy it anywhere here. Faith, did you get it online?


----------



## mnjhowell

Well ladies it's Christmas Eve and I am all sappy and hormonal :) 
I am missing my dad so much right now it feels like the first Christmas without him all over again. This is the 20th Christmas without him. My mom went out of town with my evil step family and my in laws haven't called or come by since thanksgiving!! My husbands company is 24/7 all year long and he gave the office guys off so he is having to work. We decided to open presents last night after dinner since none of our kids believe in Santa anymore and it was so much fun. DH really surprised me with his gifts and I can't wait to use all the new stuff I got for my kitchen (I don't cook or bake but love to make it look like that with gadgets) 
Five days till our 3D sono and confirmation that we are having a girl. I'm really excited!! We leave to go snowboarding on the 30th and as much as I am so lucky to be pregnant and grateful it does suck I will be sitting in a cabin for 5 days doing NOTHING as everyone enjoys excellent powder on the mountain. BUT I would give it up all over again and I'm not complaining. 
Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## floppyears

mnj hugs hunni


----------



## crystal69uk

Mnj just think happy thoughts I'm sure your dad will be looking over you with great joy and happiness for you, currently you are in a great place where we non preggo ladies can only dream about and I wish you a very happy pregnant Christmas x you have done your dad so so proud x stay happy babes and I cant wait to see your little bundle in more detail. X 

Merry Christmas all my TR ladies, may 2012 bring everyone everything they ever wished for x x Bring on the BFP's I just know my sticky one is around the corner x


----------



## mnjhowell

Thanks ladies!! 
I truly believe we will all get our TR miracles!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Merry, merry Christmas to all of you sweet gals who are always here for me :xmas16: 2012 is going to be a good year for us girls:happydance: I just KNOW it:)


----------



## cj72

Merry Christmas girls! Mnj hes always with you. You're right Faith...I feel it too! I think Crystal will be first. Come on 2012!


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith your so right!! 
2012 or BUST!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Merry Christmas everyone, have a wonderful happy holiday xxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies! Can you belive Christmas is over?! I'm still in shock:cry: I hope everyone had a great weekend of celebrating:) Ours was fun, but quiet. We took the kids sledding yesterday and FROZE...I was soooo made for the INdoors:haha: Today is back to work as we are trying to get everything finished and packed for our 3 mo. biz trip to FL. We were supposed to leave last week, but our truck had some major mechanical issues that couldn't be fixed until the 28th:wacko: it totally changed everything...including missing our first art show of the season:dohh: lots of $ down the drain. Anyway, I'm trying not to feel down about it all and be really thankful that all my family is alive and healthy. We have several close friends who lost spouses this year and I think of them almost daily and can't imaging the sorrow they must be dealing with...and our very own Jojo:cry: (I hope Callum is helping you heal:hugs:) I have so much to be grateful for...and have to remind myself of this when things don't go as *I* plan:winkwink:

Looking forward to a FABULOUS 2012 ladies:hugs::kiss:


----------



## crystal69uk

Faith I have been following Jo Jo and Callum on FB and he is developing so quickly and is loving his new jungle play gym...he also has his first tooth!.......Wow how they grow up so quickly.....xxx Love you Jo and Callum xx

I hope we also hear from Momma and her new bundle, I cant wait to see the first pictures of her precious little daughter....xxxx

All the best for 2012 girls.....and I cant wait to see Faith and CJ get their BFP's...............I am so praying for you Girls....xxxxxxx we are the last ones standing and I just know our little bundles are on their way.....

Spuggle hope you have had a wonderful time over the holidays....I bet business is booming....I know my son has just had another 2 tatts done and is wanting more, they are so addictive...xxxxxx Big Hugs babes xxxxx

Thinking about you too Superstoked.......I hope you have found some hope in your heart and you are feeling a little better xxx

Every one else who is preggers or a new mommy, best wishes to you all....cant wait till we area all following you soon xxxx


----------



## cj72

Hi ladies :) It's back to work, my week's holiday is over. My whole family was over for Christmas dinner. It was a great day! I think it's time for a diet though. I have had my first wine and caffeine since the doc said no chance for implantation this month. It felt good to not worry so much about TTC this month, especially with the move. I hope you all had wonderful Christmas'. Jojo- you were on my mind with all you've been through this year. I hope 2012 brings you nothing but joy. For the ones of us who haven't gotten our keepers, I'm hoping we don't have to wait too long for our BFPs! Momma- check in! All you pregnant girls- how've you been feeling?


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies!! 

CJ sorry you have to go back to work!! Heck I'm already planning my diet for after the baby is born LOL. I was a size 6 then I quit smoking and drinking to have surgery and gained almost 30 pounds. Then I got pregnant and have gained 11 pounds. So I definitely feeling fat. But I'll take it in stride for this bundle and attack the fat as soon as she is born!! Good luck!! 

Faith how was your Christmas? Any news with you? 

Momma hoping your getting settled in with that precious new baby!! 

Jo hunny I hope your doing well. (((((((((HUGS))))))))

Hello to everyone else!! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and can't wait to see the blessings new years brings for everyone!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope you all had a great Christmas. I had over 25 folks at my home and I cooked for everyone. I was so tired so that is why I have been MIA.

Spuggle, love the new pic.

Momma, please give us an update.

Crystal, this is your year!!!


----------



## mommax3

just taking a min to show you a pic of emery when im not dealing with this headache I will catch up and post more


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> just taking a min to show you a pic of emery when im not dealing with this headache I will catch up and post more

I wish I could give those sweet plump cheeks a kiss:kiss: she is sooo cute:) Great job:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready, wow! that was a huge undertaking!! Glad you lived to tell about it:haha: now it's time to put your feet up and rest! :hugs:

Mnj, Christmas around here was nice, but quiet...seems we're missing some children that should be running around here:dohh: Christmas evening dh and I and our 3 kids were sitting around the living room and all of us were feeling like something was missing:( it seems to be all the dc we would have had between dd who is 9-1/2 and now:cry: just still can't believe that we willingly chose to end all of that:( I sure hope my body can get this whole baby making thing figured out again. It's ultimately up to God, we do realize that.
ANYWAY, today is the last day of af/spotting so I plan to start the massage tonight:happydance: My last two cycles have been amazingly light compared to my history of heavy bleeding:happydance: I am THRILLED about this! I just wish I knew which of the many things I've been doing over the past 3 mo. contributed to this:haha: I hope it stays this way! 

I know what you gals mean about the dieting..sheesh (here I m eating a bowl of ice cream while I type this:dohh:) My goal is to lose 20 lbs between now and March 30th!!! This sounds really doable, however, I've never had to lose this much weight at one given *try* ..healthy eating and exercise..my plan of attack:thumbup: I want to be thin when I get preggers rather than adding baby weight to plain 'ol fat:haha: I can't believe how much harder it is to lose weight in my late 30's than it was when I was in my 20's. I eat healthier than I ever have in my LIFE and I'm heavier than I've ever been (aside from when I was pg)....why does it work like that? Hmmm


----------



## floppyears

mommax3 said:


> just taking a min to show you a pic of emery when im not dealing with this headache I will catch up and post more


Congrats :hugs: beautiful baby :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> just taking a min to show you a pic of emery when im not dealing with this headache I will catch up and post more

 
What a little sweetie, :baby:well done Momma! Take it easy hunny and I hope the headaches go soon, I hope you share your delivery with us when you get a minute, enjoy your little bundle you really do deserve your little miracle xxx:cloud9:


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ready, wow! that was a huge undertaking!! Glad you lived to tell about it:haha: now it's time to put your feet up and rest! :hugs:
> 
> Mnj, Christmas around here was nice, but quiet...seems we're missing some children that should be running around here:dohh: Christmas evening dh and I and our 3 kids were sitting around the living room and all of us were feeling like something was missing:( it seems to be all the dc we would have had between dd who is 9-1/2 and now:cry: just still can't believe that we willingly chose to end all of that:( I sure hope my body can get this whole baby making thing figured out again. It's ultimately up to God, we do realize that.
> ANYWAY, today is the last day of af/spotting so I plan to start the massage tonight:happydance: My last two cycles have been amazingly light compared to my history of heavy bleeding:happydance: I am THRILLED about this! I just wish I knew which of the many things I've been doing over the past 3 mo. contributed to this:haha: I hope it stays this way!
> 
> I know what you gals mean about the dieting..sheesh (here I m eating a bowl of ice cream while I type this:dohh:) My goal is to lose 20 lbs between now and March 30th!!! This sounds really doable, however, I've never had to lose this much weight at one given *try* ..healthy eating and exercise..my plan of attack:thumbup: I want to be thin when I get preggers rather than adding baby weight to plain 'ol fat:haha: I can't believe how much harder it is to lose weight in my late 30's than it was when I was in my 20's. I eat healthier than I ever have in my LIFE and I'm heavier than I've ever been (aside from when I was pg)....why does it work like that? Hmmm

 
I know what you mean Faith about the weight and about wanting to shift some extra pounds before the baby bump hopefully.....I am also heavier now than I have ever been even when pregnant..:cry:.......Bring on the new year and lets see us shift those pounds xx

So glad your AF is alot lighter for you so I hope you continue to do all the good stuff which you have been doing, and fingers crossed you catch soon xx


----------



## mommax3

SO as you all know I went in for my section last wednesday all seem to have went well and we were about to go to the maternity portion of the hospital and the nurse noticed I was clotting and bleeding out very badly she tried to play it cool but I knew something was wrong when the second attempt of getting ahold of the dr. sounded like get down here now!!!! then the room was full of drs. and nurses. I got super faint, hot and nausous all of a sudden and at that moment I looked over at my hubby who was pale white they asked him to step into the hall so he didnt pass out. I guess long story short I ended up losing half my blood and had to have a tranfusion :( super scary and a qucik section turned into an all day affair, I finally got over to the maternity floor at five that night and basicly begged for a drink lol god I was thisty lol so after that things went well except for on xmas day I started to have a migraine and was worried it was a spinal headache but after many med combos Im free of my headache thank god!It still was all worth it Im sooo in love with my lil girl and so thankful that god has given her to me :) I cant wait for all of you to have this experince its soooo much more sweeter when it doesnt come easy, I find my days flying by and she never leaves my arms :)


----------



## cj72

Faith ...the only thing that works for me is Atkins. Basically meat and veggies and you would drop that 20 in a month.

Mommy I bet you don't put her down! What a cutie!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax, God was with you! So glad everything turned out okay:flower: We take sooooo much for granted:nope: I can only imagine how in love you are with your sweet girl:) I would be the same way..not putting her down:) Although I would have to fight 4 other people in the house who would be the very same way:haha: I'm so glad God has blessed you:) I'm sure you will enjoy each and every moment:hugs: Thanks for the update:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

mommax3 said:


> SO as you all know I went in for my section last wednesday all seem to have went well and we were about to go to the maternity portion of the hospital and the nurse noticed I was clotting and bleeding out very badly she tried to play it cool but I knew something was wrong when the second attempt of getting ahold of the dr. sounded like get down here now!!!! then the room was full of drs. and nurses. I got super faint, hot and nausous all of a sudden and at that moment I looked over at my hubby who was pale white they asked him to step into the hall so he didnt pass out. I guess long story short I ended up losing half my blood and had to have a tranfusion :( super scary and a qucik section turned into an all day affair, I finally got over to the maternity floor at five that night and basicly begged for a drink lol god I was thisty lol so after that things went well except for on xmas day I started to have a migraine and was worried it was a spinal headache but after many med combos Im free of my headache thank god!It still was all worth it Im sooo in love with my lil girl and so thankful that god has given her to me :) I cant wait for all of you to have this experince its soooo much more sweeter when it doesnt come easy, I find my days flying by and she never leaves my arms :)

Awww Momma, so glad your story ended so brilliantly, and I cant wait to be in the same situation as you soon hopefully....Enjoy every minute, and I wouldnt be able to put my lil baby down either, what a blessing.....Take care babes and I hope all of your family have a wonderful journey with your little baby daughter xx


----------



## mnjhowell

Momma I'm so glad everything turned out well!! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful and I can't wait till I'm in your situation!! Thank you for sharing with us!! 

Today is our big 3D sono appt!! I hope they confirm it is a girl so I can start shopping. Either way, boy or girl I know I am blessed and I am so grateful to have this second chance at motherhood. 

I spent several hours in the ER last night with this horrible pain on my right side, come to find out I pulled a muscle, most likely having sex!! OMG talk about embarrassing!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

mnj, please post pics when you can. Have fun.

Momma, I am so happy for you.

Ladies, I will try to post a belly shot tonight for you all. I taken it early this week just have not uploaded it yet.


----------



## floppyears

Ladies, I had scan today. Baby is measuring 4 weeks ahead meaning big in size OB says(bigger than its size at this stage). Still will have scheduled c section. I am grateful and thankful that scan shows a healthy beautiful baby GIRL!!!!!!! It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, that's WONDERFUL news:hugs: so glad your baby girl is thriving:thumbup: Keep up the good work and get to shopping:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I'm glad the trip to the ER was serious:wacko: that is a bit awkward:haha: I can't wait to see baby pics and hear about the scan. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Congrats floppy! Mnj- don't let that hubby put you in a wheelchair! Afm , I need opinions please. Check out my ff chart and tell me if you think I o'd on cd 14 or what ff thinks...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Congrats floppy! Mnj- don't let that hubby put you in a wheelchair! Afm , I need opinions please. Check out my ff chart and tell me if you think I o'd on cd 14 or what ff thinks...

Cj, that IS an interesting chart:shrug: If FF hadn't drawn the red line, I would have guessed CD 14 or 15. I'm just not that knowledgeable about the temps..but that would be MY guess:hugs: did you say the dr. said no chance this month?


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I would have said day 15 or 16. Very interesting!!

Floppy congratulations on a girl!!! Yay for a healthy baby!!

Ready how are you doing?? Any news on your little bean in there?

AFM scan confirmed it is a GIRL and everything looked great. I have not scanned any pics yet and we leave early in the morning for our ski trip but I will post as soon as we get back. Thank you all for your daily support!! BABY DUST


----------



## crystal69uk

floppyears said:


> Ladies, I had scan today. Baby is measuring 4 weeks ahead meaning big in size OB says(bigger than its size at this stage). Still will have scheduled c section. I am grateful and thankful that scan shows a healthy beautiful baby GIRL!!!!!!! It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!

 
Congratulations Floppy...........:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Congrats floppy! Mnj- don't let that hubby put you in a wheelchair! Afm , I need opinions please. Check out my ff chart and tell me if you think I o'd on cd 14 or what ff thinks...

CJ I would agree with MNJ, day 15-16, I think FF has charted later as you had EWCM and it always seems to pinpoint a day after fertile cm for some reason, but I know it is possible to have EWCM just after O too, so your looking good, maybe your follie grow loads more after your scan you have popped a nice egg afterall......Good luck hunny xxxxx


----------



## cj72

I had O pains, or what I think are O pains on CD 14, but I can't feel them as much without the clomid. But then again, he said my lining was paper thin (making me think I had zero chance this month as he was scanning me on CD 15).He also said he thought I'd probably O on Christmas Eve. Of course I thought he was nuts because I always O around cd13-14. Crystal, You told me that it could be late, but I hurt so much from moving boxes, and was so busy cooking for so many coming over, that I didn't even BD again after CD 13. So, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Oh well, there's always next month. I think I *might* have my OH convinced of getting the SA done. We'll see how that goes...Thanks for the opinions, girls :)

Mnj- I love love love little girls! That's what my OH really wants! He brought me a pic of a little baby and put it in front of me the other day and was pointing out the little fat fingers, etc. I can't wait to make him a daddy! Btw- when are we getting a bump pic? 

Hope you all have a wonderful Friday! I can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## mommax3

MNJ congrats on the baby girl!!!! It seems like there is alot of girls lately


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Momma I'm so glad everything turned out well!! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful and I can't wait till I'm in your situation!! Thank you for sharing with us!!
> 
> Today is our big 3D sono appt!! I hope they confirm it is a girl so I can start shopping. Either way, boy or girl I know I am blessed and I am so grateful to have this second chance at motherhood.
> 
> I spent several hours in the ER last night with this horrible pain on my right side, come to find out I pulled a muscle, most likely having sex!! OMG talk about embarrassing!!


Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!!! I'm looking forward to shopping as well. Hope your dh is ok


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> CJ I would have said day 15 or 16. Very interesting!!
> 
> Floppy congratulations on a girl!!! Yay for a healthy baby!!
> 
> Ready how are you doing?? Any news on your little bean in there?
> 
> AFM scan confirmed it is a GIRL and everything looked great. I have not scanned any pics yet and we leave early in the morning for our ski trip but I will post as soon as we get back. Thank you all for your daily support!! BABY DUST

Fab news, I love little girls too, I would have 10 of them right now...lol...Awww I bet you cant wait to shop for her.....so glad for you hunny xxx All the best xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Happy New Year for tonight ladies around the world wherever you may live , I wont get a chance to post as I we are off visiting family for our party, its also my parents Anniversay on News Years day so we always celebrate it the stroke of midnight, O is approaching for me so fingers crossed I pop later tonight or tomorrow, I have had 3 days of + OPK's so lets hope this is one mother of an egg lol xxx Baby dust to you all.....


:happydance: Bring on 2012! :happydance:


----------



## cj72

I hope this is the one Crystal! Good luck and Happy New Year girls! I feel like this is the year!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Happy New Year ladies:happydance: It's going to be a GOOOOD one:flower:

Cj, that's a pretty interesting dip in your chart:winkwink::winkwink: looks like nothing we've seen from your charts previously...sorta implantation-ish :haha: what are you thinking??? :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I put in 97 instead of 98 so i corrected it last night, although it still shows a dip on 5dpo ..I'm not holding out hope that my oh's boys hung in there from Monday night til Christmas eve. That truly would be a Christmas miracle. I did have ewcm that whole time. Bfn this am. Who know what dpo I am. Last lp was 10 so i think its fast approaching.
happy New year girls! I hope we all get our keepers this year! I have a feeling that 2012 will bring us everything we've been praying for!


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy new year's ladies!! I pray that we get a lot of BFPs this year.


----------



## mnjhowell

Happy new years!!! 2012 is going to bring lots of BFPs!!! I had a dream and I just know its true!


----------



## floppyears

Yup BFP cometh! Babies cometh to you ladies hugs


----------



## crystal69uk

floppyears said:


> Yup BFP cometh! Babies cometh to you ladies hugs

Thank u floppy x congratulations on getting your baby girl scan x how lovely x


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, it has been a while since I last showed myself here. A lot has happened in my life. But first let me say hello to all you lovely ladies and hope you all had a great Christmas and wish you all a joyful New Year. I will take some time later and catch up here :)

Well, I left my husband. I am sorry I tried I really did. I am sorry but I don't agree with him having a girlfriend and a wife too! Nope not my style. After I lost my baby I went into a depression and kinda blocked him out, blocked everyone out and he says he never felt loved??? SO yeah go find someone else while your wife is dealing with the most horrible thing ever. I moved 5 days ago, packed my stuff and got myself an apartment. I feel like a failure, did I really push him away that much that he had to go to someone else? So there you are... I am dealing with it the best way I can and doing much better than I thought I would be. Unless I find some amazing man that will sweep me off my feet, I will NOT be having baby thoughts anymore. But that is the furthest thing from my mind at this point.

I am glad to be back and see all you lovely ladies again. I missed you guys! 

:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

super I am so sorry. You are not a failure and you did not push him away. Marriage is a team and you work together through good and bad and if he cant handle that bad then you did what is right. I am here for you anytime. email [email protected] or call or text 432-230-2894!! 

That goes for all of you ladies. You can email call or test me anytime for anything!!


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_0169.jpg

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2772.jpg

Excuse the messy bathroom and hair LOL


----------



## crystal69uk

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, it has been a while since I last showed myself here. A lot has happened in my life. But first let me say hello to all you lovely ladies and hope you all had a great Christmas and wish you all a joyful New Year. I will take some time later and catch up here :)
> 
> Well, I left my husband. I am sorry I tried I really did. I am sorry but I don't agree with him having a girlfriend and a wife too! Nope not my style. After I lost my baby I went into a depression and kinda blocked him out, blocked everyone out and he says he never felt loved??? SO yeah go find someone else while your wife is dealing with the most horrible thing ever. I moved 5 days ago, packed my stuff and got myself an apartment. I feel like a failure, did I really push him away that much that he had to go to someone else? So there you are... I am dealing with it the best way I can and doing much better than I thought I would be. Unless I find some amazing man that will sweep me off my feet, I will NOT be having baby thoughts anymore. But that is the furthest thing from my mind at this point.
> 
> I am glad to be back and see all you lovely ladies again. I missed you guys!
> 
> :hugs:

Aw Dale, what an ordeal hunny, you have been through it all havent you babes....xxx...I am glad you have left him and you have your own apartment and good on you for having the strength to fight on, you are a strong lady and this proves it all, I am sure you will feel alot better now you can concentrate on you again....What scum he is for doing the worst thing possible to you when you are going through this terrible sad loss......I know how you feel honestly as my 1st hubby did exactly the same thing to me and fathered a child in the affair and I found out 6 months after the baby was born........You can do this and you will, I am sure you will meet someone who deserves you and family and who wants a baby with you, might not be in the immediate future but I am sure you will get all of those feelings back when you eventually settle down again.......xxxx My thoughts are with you Super and I pray you find some happiness in your heart soon xxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> super I am so sorry. You are not a failure and you did not push him away. Marriage is a team and you work together through good and bad and if he cant handle that bad then you did what is right. I am here for you anytime. email [email protected] or call or text 432-230-2894!!
> 
> That goes for all of you ladies. You can email call or test me anytime for anything!!

GREAT PICS MNJ!!!!!!! Lovely bump....I want one...lol....FAB scan picture too, how nice to see your little beanie grow into something so wonderful, I cant wait until we are all joining you babes....thanks for sharing with us xxx


----------



## cj72

Super- good riddance to him. Same thing happened to me a few years back. Have faith. I found my oh after the bad one. Your good guy is out there waiting for you! Hugs sugar. and who says you have to be with him to have a baby? If you still want one, you could always use donor sperm. Scumbag- he didn't deserve you.

Afm cd 1. Cramps all day. Very mild but all day, which is unusual. Med to light period, which is better than last month!

Love the pics, Mnj. Cant wait to show them to my own Johnny when I get pregnant.New cycle, New year- I'm feeling good about this winter and spring. I hope there are lots of bps!


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_0169.jpg
> 
> https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2772.jpg
> 
> Excuse the messy bathroom and hair LOL

Lovely baby bump and beautiful baby girl :flower:


----------



## cj72

Nice bump! Oh got the sa today! We will know by next Friday!


----------



## mnjhowell

Woooohooooo CJ!! 

Thank you ladies. I sure wish I was one of those beautiful glowing pregnant women but I'm not lol!! I live in t-shirts and yoga pants at home and scrubs at work :)


----------



## cj72

Whatever makes you the most comfortable Mnj! You should've seen how scared he was. I felt badly for him. He didn't get much out though.hope it was enough.


----------



## crystal69uk

Yeah I would go with comfort too MNJ, I still dont wear jeans even when not preggers as I still find them uncomfortable and havent worn them in years..

CJ - So glad your OH went for SA, there doesnt look alot does there?...but I bet there are millions and millions of little swimmers in there, have hope hunny, I pray for both of you.......roll on Friday xxxx


----------



## Angel baby

Hello! I read through this thread a little bit and glad to see some BFP and expecting so congrats. I had a tubal reversal and in my 9th cycle post TR. I had HSG in October and found out one tube is blocked. I have done 2 IUI's and decided to do this cycle Timed intercours using clomid and trigger injection again. Getting a little discouraged. Sad to see some are over a year post TR and still no BFP. It gets upsetting and the thought of the money I already spent could have went to IVF. Will be looking into this if I am at a year with no BFP. I did get my name on the list from my clinic where they have IVF studies so if I qualify for this before my year is up, I'll go ahead and do it then. Good luck ladies. Love seeing TR ladies on here!


----------



## cj72

Welcome Angel baby ;) I'm approaching one year...April...and nada so far. Just got an sa, so waiting to hear was going on.

Thanks Crystal...I hope so. They say you need at least one ml so i hope we have that.I don't know how much that is...


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Angelbaby, glad you have joined us, I have been TTC for 14 months and 16 cycles...lol and counting, but I havent lost any faith...I am still going strong, we have had alot of success on this thread with BFP's but we have also shared some great sadness too.......The main thing is we have all been here for each other to vent, laugh and cry....:hugs:

I am sure 2012 will be bringing lots more BFP's xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Welcome angel!! I can say don't give up any hope yet and don't fret the money spent. DH and I spent almost $45,000 on IVF first and it did not work and then $6,000 did. Keep your chin up and we are all here because we've been there. 

CJ I don't think DH ever was able to give a lot either but it was always enough!! Praying for good news!! 

So I went to buy a new vehicle, as I drive a sports car that's not baby friendly, and I panicked and couldn't do it!! WTF is up with that?? I have never been one the worry about money and buy whatever I want when I want. Yet for some reason knowing I will be a sahm in 4 months I freaked out about another payment!! Geez I'm becoming a total fruitcake!!


----------



## cj72

mnj- did you get your tr in chapel hill? Yeah- I think when the boys are under pressure that they might not give as much. I was worried that the oh couldn't go 2 days and did a little something on his own, that was why it was such a small amount, but he swears he didn't.


----------



## mnjhowell

No I used Dr. Kevin Doody in Bedford, Texas.


----------



## Angel baby

Mnj, I use that clinic too. I see Nackley though.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. When DH had his first SA and second, he didn't give much. This last time we did it, it was twice the amount. I think it's the pressure they are under.


----------



## mnjhowell

Yeah I agree and DH is kinda a germaphobe and didn't like the room they always made him use LOL. He had to give 2 samples with each IVF and he HATED it :)


----------



## Angel baby

We live 45 miles from clinic. With the iuis they let us do it at home as long as we got the specimen in within a hour. If we end up doing IVF, he will have to do it there and fear crawls all over him with that. Lol! I'm taking a break from the clinic this month. Going to continue with clomid and give myself the trigger.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel, welcome! You've found a really great group of gals:thumbup:

Mnj, I LOVE the bump pic and your sweet baby photo...so very exciting:) As far as a family mobile goes...could you find something that is gently used and pay cash rather than having another vehicle payment? If you really look around, you could probably find a great deal..not necessarily from a dealership but rather a private sale. Just a thought:hugs:

Cj, I hope everything comes back perfectly with the sa:) If not, DON'T PANIC...there's plenty of supplements that dh can take to improve things:thumbup: How is life in the new house? Are completely unpacked?

Crystal, looks like you're in the TWW now:happydance: really, really, hope it's your month:hugs: 

Super, I'm so glad you posted as I've thought about you so much in the past weeks and hoped you were finding healing in your time of loss:cry: Wow! what a jerk your dh was:growlmad:...it may of been for the best that things end now, so you can find a man who truly cherishes you and upholds his wedding vows! I pray that you will find peace and healing:hugs:

Ready, I can't believe how quickly your pg is moving along:) I'm so glad everything has gone so well this time around:hugs:

Jojo, how are you? How is sweet Callum...growing like crazy, I'm sure:) I hope you're feeling well.

Spuggle, I never mentioned before, but I loved the new avatar you posted a few weeks back:) I love, love, love short hair and have had my hair super short for much of my adult life, however, my dd is wanting me to grow it long...soooo, I'm dealing with that terrible in between stage. Dh suggested that I get hair extensions, but I'm afraid those would be a terrible hassle to take care of:shrug: Anyway, I hope you had a wonderful holiday season:) :hugs:

Floppy, how are you feeling? Are you thinking of baby girl names? :)

Afm, well, we finally got settled, here in Florida:) The weather has been beautiful and we're loving the warm temps:thumbup: I've been diligent about taking the enzymes I'm using to dissolve the possible scar tissue, however, the castor oil packs and fertility massage has been hit and miss due to traveling:dohh: Now that we're settled, I need to figure out a different schedule than trying to do it at night. It takes about 50-60min. and when we get to bed late...it's either lovin' time or fertility massage:haha: fertility massage tends to take the back seat:winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a great day!:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Faith, glad to see your post, I was thinking about you earlier and was wondering how your massages were going?....You sound like you have a hectic schedule at the moment, glad you are now settled though, great job xx:coffee: You have a wonderful attitude still and I pray your time is close xx :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing fine and dandy...I know JoJo is back online next week sometime as she has also been moving home so I will be glad to see her back and hopefully TTC again soon :happydance:...x

I hate the TWW - I have loads going on at the mo, so I will check back soon ladies, love to you all xx


----------



## cj72

Got mine in nc w Dr Berger. Yes, mostly unpacked. Cleaning the old place. I have until the end of the month to have it wrapped up. How did yours go Faith? I wish I lived in Florida! so jealous! Crystal- good luck this time around! Killing me waiting to hear the results on the sa. I figured it was the pressure of the situation. So hard to check Bnb on my phone. Hate the autocorrect. Have a great week ladies!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I have faith it's going to be good news. I just have a gut feeling your BFP is right around the corner. 

Faith that's an awesome idea on the car. I'll have to look for some good deals. I would also pick loving time over fertility massage ;) good job keeping up with the enzyme. Speaking of enzymes on cafemom one of the girls was told IVF was her last option because of scar tissue, she started taking an enzyme and she got her BFP 2 weeks ago (6 months after starting) 

Angel I loved the clinic and dr doody. My dear friend used his wife and sadly 2 years later she is still ttc. We live 5 hours away butwe stayed at the home wood suites across the way and loved it. 

Ok so I got the nursery almost done. I need to shampoo the carpet and order cordless blinds and just waiting for furniture to arrive!! It just still seems surreal.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> CJ I have faith it's going to be good news. I just have a gut feeling your BFP is right around the corner.
> 
> Faith that's an awesome idea on the car. I'll have to look for some good deals. I would also pick loving time over fertility massage ;) good job keeping up with the enzyme. Speaking of enzymes on cafemom one of the girls was told IVF was her last option because of scar tissue, she started taking an enzyme and she got her BFP 2 weeks ago (6 months after starting)
> 
> Angel I loved the clinic and dr doody. My dear friend used his wife and sadly 2 years later she is still ttc. We live 5 hours away butwe stayed at the home wood suites across the way and loved it.
> 
> Ok so I got the nursery almost done. I need to shampoo the carpet and order cordless blinds and just waiting for furniture to arrive!! It just still seems surreal.

Mnj, thanks for the note on the enzymes:) I love to hear when they have worked for someone:happydance: I hope I'll have a similar story to share:) By chance, did she mention what brand of enzymes she was using!? There are so many out there, it's hard to know which one is the best:shrug:
So, what is you nursery theme? How wonderful that it's nearly finished:) I've known lots of moms who wait until the last minute and then they feel rushed and many times don't even have things finished before baby arrives:haha: great job for getting that nesting instinct in full swing:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Haven't heard anything and patience isn't my strong suit! OH is chomping at the bit to hear the results of the sa, too. We should know something by the end of the week. Mnj- You sounds so organized :) How about coming to VA and finishing getting everything in order at the new house? :) Faith, I'm in need of a massage- what's the secret? Oh is up for it! Crystal- I bet there's testing going on it that house! Spill!!! Angel baby- what's the trigger shot do for you? I've heard there is one, but my doc doesn't offer them, so I never researched it. Everyone else- Where ya been? Will fill you in on the SA when I know something! Thank you all for reassuring me when I was worried about how little we had to test with. It truly took pressure off. You guys are wonderful!


----------



## Angel baby

cj72 said:


> Haven't heard anything and patience isn't my strong suit! OH is chomping at the bit to hear the results of the sa, too. We should know something by the end of the week. Mnj- You sounds so organized :) How about coming to VA and finishing getting everything in order at the new house? :) Faith, I'm in need of a massage- what's the secret? Oh is up for it! Crystal- I bet there's testing going on it that house! Spill!!! Angel baby- what's the trigger shot do for you? I've heard there is one, but my doc doesn't offer them, so I never researched it. Everyone else- Where ya been? Will fill you in on the SA when I know something! Thank you all for reassuring me when I was worried about how little we had to test with. It truly took pressure off. You guys are wonderful!

Hi CJ! The trigger is HCG shot that you take when follicles have reached a certain size. Once you take it, it releases all mature eggs within 36-40 hours after the shot is taken. Allow for more targets. I ovulate on my own but we use it for timing purpose to do IUI.

Hope all is well with SA


----------



## mnjhowell

Only have a minute but wanted to tell you ladies how much I love you all and I am so thankful to have found y'all and have y'all in my life!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Only have a minute but wanted to tell you ladies how much I love you all and I am so thankful to have found y'all and have y'all in my life!!!!

Mnj, what a sweet thing to say:hugs: I agree 110%...I couldn't keep going on this journey without all of you:) People around me just can't understand this process...not even dh. I think I would have given up MONTHS ago, if it wasn't for my BnB sisters:kiss:


----------



## floppyears

FaithHopeLove said:


> Angel, welcome! You've found a really great group of gals:thumbup:
> 
> Mnj, I LOVE the bump pic and your sweet baby photo...so very exciting:) As far as a family mobile goes...could you find something that is gently used and pay cash rather than having another vehicle payment? If you really look around, you could probably find a great deal..not necessarily from a dealership but rather a private sale. Just a thought:hugs:
> 
> Cj, I hope everything comes back perfectly with the sa:) If not, DON'T PANIC...there's plenty of supplements that dh can take to improve things:thumbup: How is life in the new house? Are completely unpacked?
> 
> Crystal, looks like you're in the TWW now:happydance: really, really, hope it's your month:hugs:
> 
> Super, I'm so glad you posted as I've thought about you so much in the past weeks and hoped you were finding healing in your time of loss:cry: Wow! what a jerk your dh was:growlmad:...it may of been for the best that things end now, so you can find a man who truly cherishes you and upholds his wedding vows! I pray that you will find peace and healing:hugs:
> 
> Ready, I can't believe how quickly your pg is moving along:) I'm so glad everything has gone so well this time around:hugs:
> 
> Jojo, how are you? How is sweet Callum...growing like crazy, I'm sure:) I hope you're feeling well.
> 
> Spuggle, I never mentioned before, but I loved the new avatar you posted a few weeks back:) I love, love, love short hair and have had my hair super short for much of my adult life, however, my dd is wanting me to grow it long...soooo, I'm dealing with that terrible in between stage. Dh suggested that I get hair extensions, but I'm afraid those would be a terrible hassle to take care of:shrug: Anyway, I hope you had a wonderful holiday season:) :hugs:
> 
> Floppy, how are you feeling? Are you thinking of baby girl names?
> 
> Afm, well, we finally got settled, here in Florida:) The weather has been beautiful and we're loving the warm temps:thumbup: I've been diligent about taking the enzymes I'm using to dissolve the possible scar tissue, however, the castor oil packs and fertility massage has been hit and miss due to traveling:dohh: Now that we're settled, I need to figure out a different schedule than trying to do it at night. It takes about 50-60min. and when we get to bed late...it's either lovin' time or fertility massage:haha: fertility massage tends to take the back seat:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!:hugs:

Floppy, how are you feeling? Are you thinking of baby girl names? :) No baby girl names as of yet. Thanks for asking. I brought the Fertilty massage DVD and castor oil packs NEVER used them bc I was already pregnant that CYCLE. I do use the castor oil packs for my husbands bad back and he loves it! :happydance: I hope it works out for you


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Only have a minute but wanted to tell you ladies how much I love you all and I am so thankful to have found y'all and have y'all in my life!!!!

Awww love you too hunni :hugs:

I was up all last night gagging and throwing up due to a tickle that's in my throat. It was awful :(. I feel terrible this morning coughing non stop. This tickle is annoying. I called OB and nurse advised only Rob DM cough OTC, Tylenol cold, Halls, NOTHING X strength. I have been using Neti Pot, vaporizer and heading to the health food store. I am praying that I get some sleep tonight. I know this too shall pass in a couple of days. 

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## jojo1972

I'm back ladies phewwww, been away too long. The move went well but getting back on the net has been mayhem lol. Gonna read back through all the posts now and catch up on all the news. Its sooooooooooooo good to be on here again xxxxxxxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy I hope you feel better soon!!

Faith my friend was using Serrapeptase.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! I've HAD that tickle in the back of the throat thing before...where you want to sick your finger back there and try to scratch it?!:dohh: it's horrid! I can't even remember what I did to get rid of it! Heading to the health store sound like a good idea:hugs: I hope it goes away SOON!

Jojo, it's GREAT to see you back here again:hugs: Moving is sooo draining..physically and mentally (just ask Cj:haha:) Glad you're settled, though:hugs:

Mnj, thanks for posting about the enzyme. I wondered if it was the Serrapeptase...I've heard lots of GREAT success stories. This is NOT the enzymes I'm taking...I had already purchased mine before discovering Serrapeptase. However, now that you've said it..I'm off to google it and BUY some...I don't have time to waste:haha: thanks!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo so glad to see you!! Hope all is as well as it can be!!

Faith I have another friend who decided to start taking it also!! I'm so excited to hear of yalls bfps!!


----------



## floppyears

jojo1972 said:


> I'm back ladies phewwww, been away too long. The move went well but getting back on the net has been mayhem lol. Gonna read back through all the posts now and catch up on all the news. Its sooooooooooooo good to be on here again xxxxxxxx

Welcome back JoJo. Good to see you hunni :hugs: Its good to have you back


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Jojo so glad to see you!! Hope all is as well as it can be!!
> 
> Faith I have another friend who decided to start taking it also!! I'm so excited to hear of yalls bfps!!

Mnj, hate to keep having you be the go between:haha: but do you happen to know what dosage they're taking? Are both ladies on CafeMom? I should try to find them:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Glad you're back Jo! Thanks for the info Angel. I think I'm cd 7 today. Starting opks this weekend. Boy can Clomid steal your mojo this is the 2nd month without it and it is back. Poor oh is not getting any sleep! Haha!


----------



## Angel baby

I think the clomid makes me more and more hormonal each month. I'm on my 3rd round and wanting to choke someone at the moment! LOL! I'll be fine when it's over though. After friday, I'm only on day 3. I'm just very emotional. But I'm hanging in!


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm back ladies phewwww, been away too long. The move went well but getting back on the net has been mayhem lol. Gonna read back through all the posts now and catch up on all the news. Its sooooooooooooo good to be on here again xxxxxxxx

Glad your back babes, :happydance: I have missed you so much xxxx....Glad everything is settling at home, speak to you when your next online..... I am sure you have lots of reading to do :coffee: lol or at least get a chance to when your not nursing little Callum xxx

I agree with you CJ, I feel so much better without the Clomid it made me a mad woman and I def got my Mojo back after a year on and off it...I laughed when you said OH wasnt getting much sleep...haha..you go girl!..Hope Clomid is successful for you Angel baby, hang in there babes x

Faith glad your massage is going well and I hope you find the right enzimes to work for you.....fingers crossed hunny...

MNJ, how is the nursery looking? I hope you are getting plenty helpers and taking it easy with your lovely bump xx

Floppy you are flying now in your journey, I hope little one isnt still giving you too many problems as I know you said the baby was gonna be on the big side..:hugs:ouch xx

Ready, been checking out your journal and your bump is growing lovely too.......Aww its so nice to see the success stories, I hope I have mine to tell one day xxx

Super I hope you pop in soon and let us know how you new life is treating you, I hope you are feeling calmer and better in yourself....take care and big hugs xxxx

8DPO for me today and I will start to seriously test (POAS addict which I am) at the weekend 10DPO so fingers crossed :cloud9:


----------



## cj72

So the doc's nurse called and said the sa was a small sample but looked good. They want me to come in for another consultation for a plan of action and I can get all the specifics on the sa then. Another $155. I don't care how much it costs as long as i get to see him hold his baby in his arms! Its been a great day. Good sa results, check back for refund on my cable bill from the old house, and boss is getting moved. Yay!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ glad his sa was good. 

Faith they are both on cafemom. I'll ask what the dosage was. 

I'm feeling a little bit HUGE and TIRED!! All worth it but man I do feel my age lol


----------



## cj72

Wow was I sick yesterday. temp was 101, headache, chills,coughing, etc. Better today at cd 10. Ewcm is showing up, so do you girls think my temp being so highcould hurt the egg im about to ovulate? Usually I'm cd 13 or 14 but was 3 days later last month on a regular cycle.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I don't think it will hurt your egg but I honestly don't know. But my theory is if your having one hell of a wild night surely your temp gets pretty high right? Ya know what I mean? Good luck and catch that egg!! 

Faith ok all the girls on the enzyme are taking 30mg x2, 3 times a day. Does that make sense?


----------



## floppyears

Still fighting this cold I tell you. Being pregnant it seems like my immune system is slower. OB says my body is doing a lot of work growing a baby yeah I know... I know... I just wanna feel better. This morning I woke up with a huge headache. Each time I cough my head hurts. I woke up this morning saying I am healed, I am well, I am healthy, I am whole and I feel great! This too shall pass yes it will. I have been getting plenty of rest and drinking plenty of fluids. It's been 5 days running its course. The body knows actually what to do and how to repair itself. I am healthy :).

Mnj- how's the pregnancy? Is baby girl moving a lot? My princess is Kung Fu fighting lol jab, kick, block, punch, roll, LOL!


----------



## floppyears

I'm going to start a pregnancy journal. I have a lot of thoughts and emotions with funny stories during this pregnancy.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> CJ I don't think it will hurt your egg but I honestly don't know. But my theory is if your having one hell of a wild night surely your temp gets pretty high right? Ya know what I mean? Good luck and catch that egg!!
> 
> Faith ok all the girls on the enzyme are taking 30mg x2, 3 times a day. Does that make sense?[/QUO
> 
> 
> Mnj, thanks so much for asking the other gals:) Yep, makes sense:hugs: thanks..I ordered a bottle last week... now just waiting for it to arrive!:wacko: and no mail on Monday due to the holiday..sheesh:haha:


----------



## cj72

Crystal, I know your POAS, so how's it coming along? 
MNJ- Showed my OH your comment about the wild night and he laughed :) Changed my avatar. That's his hand holding my niece's hand. Can't wait for that to be his own child's hand in the pic. I have some kind of headache sickness that I think is turning into a respiratory thing. This is day 3 of feeling like I got run over by a truck. Getting a crackly sound when I breathe down in my throat. Can't wait to be over this. I'm expecting to ovulate Tues -Thurs at some point. We are going with every other day this time.
Faith, hope all the enzymes work for you :) Keep us updated!


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy I also have a king foo fighter. I just can't wait till my dh can feel her moving. 

CJ I'm so sorry your feeling run down. Hope you feel better soon!! 

Faith I can't wait to hear your success story with the enzymes!!


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Crystal, I know your POAS, so how's it coming along?
> MNJ- Showed my OH your comment about the wild night and he laughed :) Changed my avatar. That's his hand holding my niece's hand. Can't wait for that to be his own child's hand in the pic. I have some kind of headache sickness that I think is turning into a respiratory thing. This is day 3 of feeling like I got run over by a truck. Getting a crackly sound when I breathe down in my throat. Can't wait to be over this. I'm expecting to ovulate Tues -Thurs at some point. We are going with every other day this time.
> Faith, hope all the enzymes work for you :) Keep us updated!

LOL CJ you know me too well babes.......Yes tested BFN 11DPO and AF got me this morning, my CD21 bloods for Progesterone came back at 29.2 and stated anovulatory cycle and Dr said I hadnt O'd so I am a little confused as I definately had a temp shift and FF showed I O'd on CD 15 but maybe as I had lots of +OPK's for 5-6 days maybe my body geared up to O and then didnt..........So onto another cycle for me.....a little disheartened again :cry: but the show must go on....Back at Drs for a FSH blood test CD3 (wed) so we will see what that one says....:wacko:
Good luck for catching this month hunny.....I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok...big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## cj72

I think your doc is wrong Crystal. If you showed shift ad got af on time then it wasn't annovulatory. Maybe you need progesterone? My temps haven't dropped and still sick ;( so when to expect o?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal:cry: I'm so sorry. I has such high hopes for you this cycle:hugs: Our bodies do such crazy things:nope: I can't understand why your chart says one thing and bloods show another. :hugs::hugs: it's going time... I KNOW IT WILL!!!

Cj, being sick SUCKS..especially at O time:growlmad: your body may be wearing down from stress. Do you take PRObiotics?? I can't recommend them enough! Our family takes them...2 before bed, daily. We just don't get sick..at all and haven't since we started taking them several years ago! I have lots of family in town and we all get together often. One sis in particular always has AT LEAST one sick kid (or herself)..we don't ever catch it! The probiotics really build up your immune system:thumbup: I order ours from www.vitacost.com . It's the "15-35 Probiotics" (contains 35 billion CFU) it's really important to make sure you're taking a high CFU. Anyway, just a thought:hugs: I really, really, hope you can get rid of it ASAP.:hugs: :flower:

Girls, thanks so much for the well wishes on the enzymes:thumbup: my bottle of serrapeptase arrived on Saturday:happydance: and I started it immediately. I can't wait to see if works:) 

So glad that our sweet gals with their beautiful bumps are doing so well, and have healthy, very active babies:hugs: what a blessing!

Well off to get work done! I hope everyone has a GREAT week:)


----------



## cj72

I've never taken probiotics, but very rarely get sick. I think I caught this one while in the waiting room for my younger child to be seen. The older daughter and I have the same thing and have had it since Friday. I think we'll be okay to get back to normal tomorrow, but are still weak today. Oh has been nursing us back to health :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I my little man is very active these days. As I had a scan a couple of weeks ago and the doc said he was an active little fellow because he would not be still. He kept kicking the doopler and moving around. Once he kind of put his butt to the screen as to tell us to kiss :kiss: it.:haha: My husband loves to feel him kick and I think he kicks extra hard just for his daddy. Got love it. 

Crystal, I am still praying and rooting for you. So no worries, eh.

Mnj, how are you doing? You are almost halfway there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I hope you're feeling better today:kiss:

Ready, how wonderful that your little sweetie is so active:happydance: my son was like this!!! During the sonograms you could see his mouth moving..like he was talking! :haha: TO THIS MOMENT he talks non-stop!!! (He's literally sitting across from the table from me right now, TALKING to me as I'm trying to type!):rofl: Soooo, your fun is just beginning:) I'm so glad you finally got your keeper:) To God be the glory:)

How's everyone else doing today? :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies. Still. No work today. Dizzy if I walk around, so stayed put today. Cd13 and no POS ok today. Guess I will try it again tomorrow. Good to hear from you Ready ;) Can't wait to see his pics! Oh is working and no bd today since we are trying every other day this time. Hoping for a pos opk tomorrow Cd14. Cant believe this close to 40 and still getting ewcm. Taking robitussin for my cough so maybe it will be a 2 fer on the medicine.


----------



## floppyears

Ready, I bet your hubby is over the moon with joy. How sweet. 

I am feel better praise the Lord! Whew that cold lasted a long time. I am 21 weeks 1 day yay! The family is very excited about her moving where they can feel her :). I love spooning hubby so he can feel her on his back. He laughs hehehehe that tickles :). He sings to her. She knows when he is near she be will on that side of the stomach like she is saying is that my daddy lol. I am 5'3 yup a shorty lol and she is in my ribs cage. I explained to her how that hurts me and asks her to move and she has a couple of times. And if I am sitting up for too long its like she is saying PLEASE GO LAY DOWN so I can move around lol. I am still working out just modifying what I do. 

Hope all is well with everyone 

Crystal hugs hunni. I think its the progesterone


----------



## cj72

Glad your feeling better floppy! You're more than 1/2 way thru! 

Girls- I'm so irritated right now! I am still a little sick and shouldn't have gone to work. On the way home I had a minor fender bender. Of course I took an opk when I got home only to get a positive. I'm fine btw- car isn't. So the Oh starts in with his woes about his age and becoming a dad for the first time and is having doubts on the wrong day! We did BD monday afternoon but that probably won't help if I O tomorrow! UGH! What a bad day!


----------



## mnjhowell

Ready I am so glad your miracle is a mover and a shaker! Dh can't feel movement yet and that worries me some :( 

CJ the cycle I got PG was the cycle I was freaking out that I was not getting a +opk!! I actually went to my OB freaking out and he gave me clomid. I came home that afternoon and low and behold I got my positive!! I see good things in this cycle for you!!

Faith how are you feeling hunny? 

20 weeks tomorrow and I am super ecstatic!! Sorry I've haven't been on too much. Too much stress, too much work and not enough time or sleep lol!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :hugs: I've had a few of those cycles:dohh: everything's going great and then right at O time..dh and I have a squabble OR he's super exhausted and goes to sleep before I even get to bed:dohh: ugh..I really, really know how you're feeling. It will pass..dh will be back on the TTC train again..probably tomorrow..you're probably feeling so worn out too, with having been sick. Don't fret..you'll always have next month if this one is a bust:hugs: I know you hate to hear that when you want a baby NOW! I understand:hugs::hugs: 

Mnj, 20 weeks:happydance: yeehaw! Your pg is flying by!!! Sounds like you need to slow down and get some rest!! Don't exhaust yourself:hugs:

Crystal, how are you doing:hugs: is tomorrow your FSH draw? :hugs:

Afm, just keeping really busy:) So much to do...sometimes feels like too much! Glad dh's business is doing so well, but it can be so overwhelming at times! Trying not to stress out my body too much:dohh: some days I wonder how in the world I could throw a newborn into the "mix" you know what I mean? I will be thrilled if it ever happens, and I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle:winkwink: Guess I'll rest in that:)

:kiss:Goodnight ladies:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanx for the words girls. It really helps. Was expecting to feel a little stiff from the accident but am not. I know God has his timetable for me. I just need to be patient. Mnj- I can't believe its been 20 weeks already! Crystal, I hope all goes well today w the FSH. Keep us informed. Faith, I cant wait for you to try again!


----------



## ready4onemore

Floppy, that is so cute that he sings to her. 

Cj, I hope you catch the egg this month.

mnj, you are halfway there. Don't worry you hubby will feel little one really soon.

Faith, yep God gives us what we can handle and for those things we think we can't he gives us strength.

AFM, I am not feeling my best today. I feel like I have a burp that want come up. I have a doc appointment today so I will let her know. Have a good and bless day ladies.


----------



## cj72

Still getting a smiley for the second day in a row! Must be a dinosaur egg!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Still getting a smiley for the second day in a row! Must be a dinosaur egg!

:haha: I hope dh is feeling a bit more in the mood:hugs: Wow, so glad you were not hurt in the fender bender:( Car accidents, no matter how small, are always traumatic. Especially if you're at fault...I know it makes you feel horrible. Years ago, I ran a stop sign...mind was totally distracted AND I was driving down a street I don't normally drive on..just so happens that an 80 year old minister was coming through the intersection at that very moment:dohh: it was terrible!! I felt horrible, my Durango had considerable damage on the passanger's side and the man's car wasn't too bad. He was driving one of those great big BOAT, old Buicks...sooo glad I didn't hurt that elderly man:nope: Anyway, I'm glad you're okay:hugs::hugs: get your bd on:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, I love your bump:) You look so cute:hugs:


----------



## cj72

I hit a tractor trailer going about 5 mph. Distracted at the light. My poor car has about 4300 of damage ;( ugh! Im feeling right side cramps right now and he was still on his "old" bandwagon last night. last bd was Monday afternoon. So sad we're missing this month when I have so few left! I won't be 39 forever. Still feeling weak from being sick too. 

Floppy, that is an awfully cute bump!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ your just going to have to get him drunk and do what ya gotta do girl!! Sorry about your accident and being sick on top of it!! Try to remember age is just a number. 

Faith glad the business is going well. I remember saying exactly what you did about adding a newborn into the mix. I still have moments when I think "shit I can't keep up with laundry now what am I going to do when Izzy gets here!" :) 

Ready how did your appt go? Hope it's just some trapped gas!! 

Floppy I love the bump!!! Your such a beautiful woman and absolutely gorgeous with that baby belly!!


----------



## cj72

ha! I actually thought of that. I think its o day and I'm gonna beat him into submission when he gets home. hes the only guy I know who hates a birthday! Hes 57 now, and acting like hes 80! Gonna be wearing his fave outfit when he gets home. mwahha !!


----------



## floppyears

Awww thanks ladies :). I was wearing a summer dress my 21st week it was a very beautiful day. My dd 16 taken the pic. Hehehehe my belly button shows through all my clothes.

CJ enjoy yourself now girl :) 

Faith good to hear your business is good. 

Ready, how are you feeling sissy? How was your appointment? I hope your better now hunni. 

Afm- I'm good. I get tired fast and winded. I did my 2 mile walk today and I was wiped out you hear me. I'm not sure if I will be able to continue to walk 2-3 miles. I will cut back to 1 mile. I'm such an active person. I love to work out. I love how I feel afterwards and it helps me sleep at night. Being pregnant at 39 sure is a huge difference. Whew, I tell you I don't remember a lot of this LOL. Oh yall better believe I'm listening to my body and not doing much. I gets burst of energy and I can do more one day and the next I'm wiped out. I'm not over doing it. Just rolling with my body cues :). I'm not one that goes idle. I seem to have to be doing something. Lately I've been laying around as my princess tells me too. My stomach is getting heavy and I have a lot of pressure in my pelvic area. I feel sore in the vjay area. OB said it's from the increased blood flow. 
I have only gained 4 lbs. We shall she next week is OB appointment. 

Ready and mnj do you ladies get sore or are sore in the pelvic area?

Have a blessed weekend ladies hugs 


Have a blessed weekend ladies.


----------



## cj72

The outfit worked ;) heh heh. He caved in about 2 min after he walked through the door. It was o day for sure so fx'd!
hope everyone is having a great weekend!
Floppy so about thru vjayjay pain. you sure theres not more than 1 in there?


----------



## floppyears

Cj Fxd that you all caught Ms. Eggie. That a girl you got him :). Now relax and chill smoothly through the 2ww. It's only 1 baby hunni. I believe it's the increased blood flow. I will know more after next week OB apptment. I will not be seeing my OB due to she is out for a week. So I will be seeing another OB in the office which is good bc toward the end I will be rotated to get to know the other OB and nurses. 

It's finally raining here. I'm sipping on cranberry decaf tea laying around watching TV. 

Hope everyone is enjoying your Saturday.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ you go girl!!!! Brown chicken brown cow!! 

Floppy oh dear lord I have had such bad pain in my labia and groins!! I asked my OB and he said that your ligaments extend through your labia and it can pull. I sometimes feel like I am swollen and it throbs and he said that's the increased blood flow. Somedays I actually walk around holding myself LOL


----------



## cj72

Brown chicken, brown cow? I've never heard of that one, but I lol!!! A very low cut outfit always works on him. Such a boob man. You ladies are scaring me with the vjayjay pain! He was back to looking at baby pics today. Thank goodness! He wants a little girl so badly! Mine fight over who gets to sit next to him on the sofa :) I can't wait for him to hold his own child one day.


----------



## Angel baby

CJ- Sorry for your accident. They will definately shake you up! I had a rock hit my window this week and shattered the glass! Scared the crap out of me! :happydance: to ovulation! Hope you caught that egg!!!!

Floppy- the bump is so cute!

As for the 'puss pain' :haha: and being pregnant, I had that with all 3 of mine and can be uncomfortable at times.

AFM- I was very naughty this cycle. I spent $1900 worth IUI's for November and December. So, I took a somewhat of a break! My doc doesn't know... LOL! I still refilled my clomid and gave myself the HCG injection on Friday morning. I figured I knew exactly what I did for the other 2 cycles so I just did it again minus the ultrasound. Saving for IVF. Anywho, I'm 1dpo and had a clear temp shift this morning. :happydance: Used soft cups and concieve plus lube so Fx it worked and helped. I have a regular yearly female appt on Wednesday for the PAP smear so I'm going to talk to that doctor about just giving me the clomid without all the monitoring because my next step is either injectable IUI or IVF. Good thing is that I think I ovulated on my good open tube side so that's a positive. So maybe there is hope this cycle!


----------



## cj72

fx'd you caught it this time and don't need IVF or another iui , Angel baby.

I've been feeling nauseous at 2 dpo. Felt the same yesterday along with weird left side pain.clear temp shift so I know I ovulated before. niggles...Barely over the last sickness. Hope I'm not getting something else.


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> CJ you go girl!!!! Brown chicken brown cow!!
> 
> Floppy oh dear lord I have had such bad pain in my labia and groins!! I asked my OB and he said that your ligaments extend through your labia and it can pull. I sometimes feel like I am swollen and it throbs and he said that's the increased blood flow. Somedays I actually walk around holding myself LOL

Thanks for keeping it real with me girlie!!!!! :hugs: Yes I can relate to walking around holding myself :nope:

The joys of pregnancy..... oh how i love it!

My new pic is 21 weeks :). Today we are 21+5 days. Didn't sleep well last night. Dh was tossing and turning and I had to go to the bathroom. We went out to dinner and princess didn't like something we ate. Dinner was fully rejected :(. Fam said oh what a waste lol.


----------



## mnjhowell

Angel I hope you caught those eggies!! 

CJ :) hoping this is a good sign of hormone increase. 

Floppy I love the new picture! Sorry about your dinner. I new we were close to eac other but I didn't realize less than a week apart!! Yay for a due date buddy :) 

Faith how are you doing hun? 

Afm stil fat and happy lol :) I've been having some emotional moments lately and while DH laughs at them some days I worry I just might snap someone's neck LOL


----------



## mnjhowell

Oops correction we are more than a week apart floppy!! Sorry I can't count lol


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies, 

It's been really quiet around here lately hmmm whats up with that?

I hope all is well with you ladies. I'm looking forward to seeing BFP pics posted.


----------



## cj72

Me too, Mnj! I'm ready to speed up the tww. Has something that's never happened before ever at CD6 and 7. Spotted. AF was over on CD4, and generally, never shows again, but a few days later, there she was again. not much though and 10 days later I ovulated. 4 dpo and still with the cramps and increased hunger. I'm crossing my fingers that I caught it. This is my 11th cycle trying. 
Floppy, love the side view pic. You're right, where is everyone?!?!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Well I'm hoping everyone is out catching the eggies!! I want to make a you tube video and do a cheer for spermies LOL!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Sound so promising CJ, I have everything crossed for your BFP.....cant wait until I can jump up and down for you with happiness! :happydance: :hugs:

I see everyone's bumps are coming along so well!.....its lovely to see your FAB baby bumps :baby:.....xxx :flower: I would give anything to be in your shoes, this game is starting to wear me down so much...I feel like giving up!..anyway I know its my hormones raging and I must keep going and stay strong ....xx

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

My appt went great. Izzy is measuring 21 weeks and 14 ounces. I will try to post a picture but I'm on my phone.


----------



## cj72

thanks. Gonna start testing sunday. Woohoo Mnj! Crystal ...don't get down. One day we're gonna be np buddies. I can feel it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, great news about your appt:happydance: So happy for you that everything is moving right along:hugs:

Cj, this is it for you girl!!! I really pray it's your month:hugs:

Crystal, I'm really with you right now in the land of discouragement:nope: we just ended cycle #13..not even a hint of a BFP in all 13 months:cry: I went ahead and scheduled my appt. with the RE who did my surgery. Feb. 3rd is the big day:wacko: I'll have an HSG and consult...we'll see what happens..I'm prepared for ANYTHING at this point.....hoping for the best, preparing for the worst. I hope it happens soon for you:hugs::hugs: I reeeaaallly really do:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thx Faith I hope so too! Cant wait to hear your news!


----------



## mnjhowell

Oh ladies I am so sorry for all y'all are going through. I have so much faith that this is the year!! I wish I could just make it happen for all of you. 

Faith I hope the appt goes great!!


----------



## cj72

I think Mnj is offering to get us pregnant! <insert Brown cow joke here>


----------



## cj72

Woke up to cramps this morning and a temp drop...8 dpo


----------



## Angel baby

Maybe that's a Good thing and nice implantation dip. Mine dipped super low yesterday! My temps are so erratic and I'm not doing anything different so not sure what to think.


----------



## cj72

I'm hoping that's what it is, Angel Baby. Funny, if so that we're on the same schedule! OH and I are going out and he said, we've tried for 11 or 12 cycles and you don't ever have a glass of wine, so tonight you're getting one! Watch if I do, and get a BFP :) When do you start testing, Angel? I've got internet cheapies, so I'm gonna start tomorrow at 9 dpo. Lately I've haven't gotten past 12 dpo before AF rears her ugly head.


----------



## Angel baby

I haven't been drinking in past cycles but this one I've had several margaritas this past week! Lol! Probably might explain my crazy temps. I took trigger 8 days ago and gave in and started testing it out yesterday at 6dpo and it was light. Just a tad darker this morning. I bought a ton of IC. I promised myself I wouldn't do it this cycle but I caved! Lol! I'll test again in morning to compare but I'm sure it will be lighter. Hope it doesn't leave! Fx for us!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm on my phone so I can't post the pic but I did post it here earlier. My morning test is on the last page of that thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/811715-testing-trigger-out-5dpo-iui-18.html#post15264237


----------



## cj72

Oooooh! That looks promising! You don't think that HCG trigger could be skewing the results, do you? I hope it's your BFP! AFM- I also woke up to hives this am. They don't itch and I get them on a regular basis, but I just had them 3 weeks ago. They don't usuallt come back so soon. I haven't changed anything, so not an allergic reaction. I wonder if it could be my progesterone ramping up? I can't wait to start tomorrow morning! Woohoo!


----------



## Angel baby

It's definately the trigger. It takes 10 days to get out of my system. Hope to see it darker tomorrow. Would be nice if it did! I have no symptoms. The other lady in that thread test line never disappeared. This is my 3rd cycle with the trigger but this time we just BD and no IUI. usually my BBs are sore by now and hasn't been. I have been really relaxed this TWW but mostly I think cause work and looking for a house has distracted me plus alcoholic beverages this cycle! Lol! I quit my vitamins too! It's just so draining putting everything on hold to try and constantly get negatives so I didn't hold back this cycle.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj & Angel, this board is in desperate need of sticky BFPs...come on girls:happydance: kick of the new year with BFPs:)


----------



## cj72

Thx Faith! Im 9 dpo and neg this am, but I swear I feel like there's some stretching going on. Had a nice dip yesterday too... im usually 12 days lp so, it wont be long now. Angel, how about you? Oh and new this week, im waking up every day at 345 or 445am. Ugggggh!


----------



## Angel baby

Thx faith! 

CJ-my test was lighter so I'm going to guess it will probably be negative tomorrow. We timed everything perfect but I'm not in much hope this cycle watching the second line disappear. I'll test again in the morning to see if it's coming back. I don't have any symptoms. I know it's early but a little discouraging.


----------



## cj72

Don't give up hope. It ain't over til af shows!


----------



## mnjhowell

It's still early!!


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, sorry it's been so long since i posted, been really busy and haven't had the time to get on here (lame excuse i know) I've caught up on all previous posts now, it took a while but i kinda know where you all are and what's going on.

I was hoping to see loads of new year bfp's but i know you're all just waiting for the right sticky egg to make your forever babies FX for all of you.

I see we have some new girls on here, welcome girls :hugs:

Not much going on with me, a week ago i celebrated my 30th birthday, i was not liking the idea at all and got really down about it but it's no different to being in my twenties lol.

I have a subject that i would like your opinions on, a guy i work with found out on friday that his girl friend of about 11-12 weeks had a miscarriage, she's a bit of a control freak and seems to be preassuring him into moving in already, seems to be a bit quick but each to there own.

Anyway like i said friday she called him at work and said she had just come out from her gp who said she had a miscarriage, she was 9 weeks (she had no idea she was pg) and it was due to stress of her not having anywhere to live (her mom kicked her out and she's living at her friends sleeping on the sofa) He is destroyed from this news as he would love to have kids. My concearn is (and i don't mean to sound like a bitch) she was never sent to hospital (at 9 weeks ??) and was told it would come away on its own no ultra sound was done she was just told to do a pg test on sunday, now my thoughts are the doctor she saw is completely incompitent or it's an unlikely story and maybe she's telling my collegue lies. What are your opinions ??


----------



## cj72

With mine I went to the hospital, and they saw what I had passed, didn't do an ultrasound or DNC. It was something thatstarted in the morning and was over by dinner


----------



## spuggle

She hadn't missed a period and was on the pill, i am confused as to how she came up with being 9 weeks, surely being 9 weeks she would have needed to go to the hospital to be checked out ?? I know when i had a miscarriage nearly 9 years ago at 5 weeks i had to have a scan and go back 2 weeks later for another scan just to check it had all come away naturally. x


----------



## Angel baby

I feel like some of these girls are so desperate to keep it going with their fellow that they lie and say oh it was a miscarriage. The same thing happened to my neighbor and I kept asking him did he actually see the ultrasound! My DH and I had bets before she miscarried supposedly. I won! Lol! It's frustrating to see that. I would have thought they would do a ultrasound to check for residual and make sure a D&C is not needed. All doctors are different so definately hard to say.


----------



## spuggle

Thank you Angel, i'm really concearned for my collegue, he's a friend as well. I feel bad for doubting it but the story just doesn't add up. Her period was due anyway, she had no idea she was pregnant hadn't missed a period, was told she had a slim chance of getting pg due to a tilted womb and it just came out of the blue on friday, she said gp said it would happen naturally and no follow up, he just told her to do a test on sunday (yesterday) which was negative, the pregnancy hormone seems to have left her body rather quickly to me. I must sound like a right bitch and it's prob not the best place for this sort of thing on here but i just wanted a couple of opinions. I really hope she hasn't made this up as my friend is so upset about it and he's a fragile man as it is. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

I had an ultrasound after my m/c and a check up. I think it is according to the docs.


----------



## Angel baby

Ladies, my line was gone this morning but I took a test this afternoon and not sure what to think or if these test are screwing with me! My computer is down and I can't post the pic off my phone. Does anyone want to post it for me and tell me what you think?


----------



## mnjhowell

Angel if you want to email it to me I'll post it. [email protected]


----------



## Angel baby

I sent them to you. Now I've talked myself into it's residual from trigger and holding pee all day. Thankyou for doing that! DH is convinced it's not trigger so I'll test again in the morning! I really hope it gets darker!


----------



## cj72

Oooh! I hope you are Angel!


----------



## Angel baby

Did you test again this morning. I think I excited myself about it and probably be a let down in the morning. My test was negative this morning


----------



## spuggle

Hope it's a positive angel. xx FX


----------



## cj72

Nope, negative again. @)&'/&!


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/photo-1.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/photo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/photo-3.jpg

I am certain i see a hint of a line. I am praying this is your cycle!!!


----------



## spuggle

Where have the pics gone ?? xx


----------



## mnjhowell

I don't know!! They were there this morning!! I posted them as soon as I woke up and saw she emailed them to me!! Weird!!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/photo-1.jpg
https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/photo.jpg


----------



## mnjhowell

I think my computer is acting weird!! Or operator error :)


----------



## Angel baby

Lol! Thanku! 

I tested this morning and I seen a line but not quite like last night. So I came home this evening and my ic was negative and determined FRER really sucks because there is a line it's pink but I really think it's the indent line and caused a pink color. I took a digital gold that says it can pick up to 7.5 of hcg but it said no. I think it really devastated DH because he never sees the line and he did last night. To go from negative to positive. Silly stupid trigger.

I have a GYN appt for pap smear tomorrow. I'm going to test in the morning and if it looks like a more prominent line I'll have her test for a beta. I think I'll talk her into to taking clomid off and putting me on femara and just forget the trigger next month and just relax.


----------



## mnjhowell

My IC was stark white and my frer was positive. I hope that's the case for you!! ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## Angel baby

I hope so too. I think i lost it when I took 3 test at 1 time. And seen one with a line! I think I crumbled. DH found out last week his dad is stage 4 melanoma and he saw my test last night and was excited. I truly believe although he will not admit it, that he wants so badly to be positive because finding out his dad is in the last stages. He tells me all the time he doesn't need children mine are enough but I seen his eyes swell up a few times I told him the test were negative.


----------



## cj72

Oh angels I'm sorry. I'm spotting so I guess at is on her way. I have and appt with the fs tomorrow night for a plan of action.


----------



## mnjhowell

So sorry CJ

Angel I am praying for your positive today!!


----------



## cj72

Fingers x'd for u Angel


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou ladies! It's been crazy morning. I tested this morning with answer brand and it was negative. Tested with 3 cheapies and it was positive. So I went out and bought a FRER again and peed for the 50th time this morning and it was negative. 

So.... I called my FS and asked the receptionist for a beta. The receptionist asked me when would I like to come in and then freaked out when she realized I missed my beta lab on Jan 4. Before I could explain I've had a cycle since then she had already transferred me to the nurses voicemail. Guess she thought I was 4 weeks late. Lol! I was so frustrated I didn't call her back.

So I went to my unfriendly obgyn with no personality. First time I ever seen her and now I'm disappointed I picked her. I didn't even ask for the beta and tell her about the test because I was too busy explaining 9 months of cycles and fertility treatments. Found out they do iuis and she was persistent I didn't give up on clomid/iuis yet and increased my dose of clomid and said see you on cd3. She tried to tell me she was going to have me come in 3 days for sonogram and trigger and I had to tell her 3 times I was 11dpo not cd11! Grrrrrrrr...

I think I'm not pregnant so I figured I better stop testing before it drives me crazy. AF should be here Sunday.


----------



## cj72

It could be that your urine isnt concentrated enough by the time you got to the frer. I've been spotting off and on all day.


----------



## cj72

The witch got me. 12 th cycle here we come. Going to the fs tonight. Prob getting Clomid and progesterone. He's also going to give me a full report on my oh's sa.


----------



## spuggle

Good luck at the fs Cj. xx

Angel what a nightmate your gynae won't listen to you, I hope af doesn't arrive and the tests become more clear over the next few days big :hugs: xx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ so sorry. Hope the clomid and progesterone do the trick. 

Angel I hope your tests get darker and it wasn't the trigger!! 

Ok ladies just wanted to share a story. I live in a small town in Texas and I met a girl that lives one town over on a reversal board on babycenter. She had her reversal locally with the OB who did her TL. Long story short after losing a son to a brain tumor and 15 months after the TR she is pregnant!! Happy little bean in the uterus!! Don't give up girls your BFP is coming at the perfect time!!! (((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls. What a great story mnj! Angel, I hope it's a BFP for you, girl! 

Clomid 50mg and progesterone 3 months...if nothing by the time I'm 40, I'm going to the RE. That's June. My OH was so excited for me to get the progesterone so that he was going on and on...I really hope that this is it. Even I'm excited and this is our 12th cycle ttc. OH and he changed my clomid from days 3-7 to 5-9.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel, sorry for all the craziness...probably best to wait for AF:wacko: early testing makes you CRAZY:haha: it's so important to have a dr. you trust and feel they have YOUR best interest at heart. Any chance you can find another?:thumbup:

Mnj, great news for a fellow TR sister...what a small world:) I can't believe she had her surgery with the same dr. who tied her tubes:shrug: so sad about losing her son:cry: I'm sure she will treasure her new little bundle.

Cj, so very sorry that AF got you AGAIN! It's great that you have a new plan in place and that hubby is excited, too:hugs: hope it happens soon for you!!!

Afm, today was my hsg ....and BOTH TUBES ARE OPEN:happydance::happydance: dr. said they looked perfect..never would have guessed they had been sewn back together! I was really nervous about the procedure and pain, but felt almost NOTHING! (Could have been due to the 2 Oxycodone I took 1hr. prior:haha:) so happy:happydance: RE looked over my previous tests and said..."time for hubby to have an SA..is he here? When's the last time you had sex? Alright, get him in here and let's get a sample":wacko::haha: ...ahhhhh, we had NO idea we would accomplish an hsg and SA in the same visit:haha: dh did GREAT! We got a good sample and the clinic will call tomorrow with results:happydance: now it's dh's turn to worry...he's been pacing the floor, wondering if its been HIM, all this time:shrug: anyway, so glad we're moving forward and we'll see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith great news on the hsg!! Praying DHs SA cokes back great!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, yay for open tubes! So happy for you. I bet his sa comes back with great news

Your name reminded me of something my sweetheart said...have faith. He will bless us in time. I stopped by cracker barrel to pick up dinner and was of course, looking at baby clothes. Both of us are UVA fans and we never find UVA baby stuff. I was silently asking Him if it was meant to be and turned around to find one 0-3mo UVA onesie. Nothing else UVA on the rack. Maybe I'm nuts, but I'm taking it as a sign. I know the look on my face must've been priceless. Anyway, I bought it and have hidden it away for my oh.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Faith, yay for open tubes! So happy for you. I bet his sa comes back with great news
> 
> Your name reminded me of something my sweetheart said...have faith. He will bless us in time. I stopped by cracker barrel to pick up dinner and was of course, looking at baby clothes. Both of us are UVA fans and we never find UVA baby stuff. I was silently asking Him if it was meant to be and turned around to find one 0-3mo UVA onesie. Nothing else UVA on the rack. Maybe I'm nuts, but I'm taking it as a sign. I know the look on my face must've been priceless. Anyway, I bought it and have hidden it away for my oh.

cj, I really hope your miracle happens soon. I agree with your dh, have faith:) 
Btw, we love cracker barrel store!! And mama's pancake breakfast:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mnj, Love the story about your TR sister. Sorry for the loss of her son.

Faith, Glad you tubes are open.:happydance: A lot of times ladies get preggo right after a HSG. Praying for you.

Cj, I don't see any thing wrong with buying the oneise, that was your step of faith in believing it will happen. Keep up the faith and God will bless you soon.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

so, ladies, just a waiting game for dh's SA results:dohh: the RE's clinic closes at noon on Friday and NO ONE took it upon themselves to phone us with dh's sa results:growlmad: soooo, I'll be their first caller come Monday morning!!!


----------



## cj72

What is he? Part bloodhound? He almost found it last night! Haha. I cant even hide a onesie! Hes working today so I took the kids to Williamsburg to shop. A day w/o worrying about ttc before all the meds is def. Called for! Hope you ladies in the tww caught that egg! Ready and Mnj, your time is flying by!


----------



## floppyears

The best news ever Faith! Yay for open tubes. I bet dh is a mess with all that pacing. I pray his homies results are good and speedy. Mnj thanks for sharing the wonderful news about your friend Congrats to her and hers :). BFPs come on! 

Afm- waddling quack quack lol. Baby bump is getting pretty heavy. I get winded and get tired easily nowdays. Next OB appt is the glucose test.


----------



## floppyears

Cj out of my faith I stepped out and brought baby socks, a nice soft blanket, bib and one onesie. I only did this when I felt led too. It's nothing wrong with it


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy I feel your pain lol 

CJ we each need to keep that faith. 

Faith I am so excited for great results for DH!! 

AFM painter finishing the nursery. I am waiting for the decals to arrive but then all we need is to get a glider. However DH and I cannot agree on one grrrrrr!!! I may just go buy the one I want and be done with it. Is he really going to use it as much as I will?


----------



## spuggle

Faith fantastic news about your tubes, hope the SA results come back good. FX. xx

Cj really hope the clomid and progesterone does the trick for you.

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## cj72

Mnj...depends on how much trouble you'd get in for getting the one you want! Haha! Thanks for the encouragement, ladies. Faith, im checking back tomorrow am to here about your dh's sa! And chicken fried chicken is where it's at at cracker barrel!


----------



## mnjhowell

Mmmmmmmm chicken fried chicken!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, I'm sure you make a pretty cute waddling duck:haha: make sure you're getting plenty of rest:hugs:

Mnj, great news on the nursery:happydance: you'll have to post pics:thumbup:

Cj, hope the chicken fried chicken was yum:)

Afm, called the clinic for the SA results...never new there was so much to sperm:dohh::haha: dr. said everything looked normal..except the sample was *viscous* ..meaning it should have been the consistency of milk after 30 min. but his had more the consistency of honey. This can make it hard for the sperm to swim through and too thick to get past the cervix. Dr. said dh needs to stay well hydrated and take antioxidants. It's crazy..here I've been so focused on finding good supplements for ME when DH really needed a solid focus, too:dohh: Soooo, I just ordered a bottle of FertilAid for Men and a bottle of CountBoost (although count was 75 mil...and I understand 8 mil gets the job done)..both supplements should give him an overall *kick in the pants*:haha: ....so, I'm excited that we can move forward with some possible causes as to WHY it hasn't happened yet:thumbup:


----------



## crystal69uk

Well at least you have a nice green light now Faith and I am sure you will help DH with the sperm consistency as I know you know your supplements well etc x good luck and I am sure you will catch your egg soon x big hugs x I bet you are happier now all the tests are done and you can move forward with positivity x x


----------



## cj72

Great news Faith! My doc was just talking about iui taking care of that issue...don't know if you want to go that route, but its an option. Hope you have a little one to cuddle soon!

Afm cd6 and day 2 of Clomid. I think a headache is coming on! :(


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, I did not catch up with anyone yet. I hope you all are doing well. I thought I would update you on what has been going on. Well I am moved one month now and I find out today that the one he cheated on me with is pregnant with his baby....My heart is crushed but I guess I made the right choice. I will never understand...But I am a strong woman and will carry on.

I will be back to check in on you ladies and I hope you all are doing well xo!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Super I am so sorry love!! I wish I could take your pain away :( 

Faith I'm glad his results came back good. DH had a thick sample the first time we did IVF and they advised him to drink at least a gallon of water a day. I don't know if it worked since the IVF didn't work but the next sample was perfect. 

CJ I sorry you have a headache coming on. Hoping it's not too bad and the clomid does the trick!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies, I did not catch up with anyone yet. I hope you all are doing well. I thought I would update you on what has been going on. Well I am moved one month now and I find out today that the one he cheated on me with is pregnant with his baby....My heart is crushed but I guess I made the right choice. I will never understand...But I am a strong woman and will carry on.
> 
> I will be back to check in on you ladies and I hope you all are doing well xo!!

Super, I'm so sorry:cry: I'm glad you discovered what kind of man he truly is! You don't deserve a man like this! The lady he cheated with is likely just a bump in the road until he finds another:growlmad: 

I agree with Ready!!!! Your prince charming and little bundle are out there! :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I'm so sorry the clomid is beating you up! I hope this month of *LOVE* brings a baby for ALL of us:)

I should be O'ing in the next day or 2, maybe 3...not sure as I'm not using opks right now..hopefully it will happen soon, for all of us who are waiting:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

I hope so too Faith. And Super, you did make the right decision. He's a dirtbag . The headache hasn't been as bad as in the past.


----------



## floppyears

Super, hunni you did the right thing. I'm sorry hugs xxxx. I agree with Ready hunni it's someone very special JUST for YOU! Don't lose hope and faith! Hugs 

Hi ladies, how goes it with everyone? It's been quiet around here. I pray all is well and everyone is doing well. Hugs to you all.


----------



## floppyears

Faith, make sure you get it in with those freshly cleaned tubes girl! More BFPs cometh to this thread :). Babies cometh to this thread! I'm excited about the upcoming BFPs.


----------



## floppyears

Mnj- how are you feeling?


----------



## samanthalowe

Hello ladies! I am new to this site, well i'm new to ALL of this. A friend of mine referred me to this site since I am a newlywed and we are TTC. Apparently there is much more to it than just doing the deed lol. But I am coming here in high hopes of some great advice, tips, and support from the other TTC ladies. I havent been on BC in over a year, I just recently started prenatal vitamins, and we are doing the deed almost every night (if not every night, it every other night) But I have a feeling there is much more to it than just what I am doing. Any help and tips would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you and God bless!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is? Callum is 4 months old tomorrow and growing so fast bless him. He got his first tooth at 9 weeks old and is such a good little baby. Hoping to start trying for the next one soon fingers crossed. Baby dust to you all and can't wait to see more BFPs xxxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I cannot believe he is 4 months already!! Time is flying by and WOW on his first tooth!! Hope your ttc goes smoothly and callum gets a little sibling soon. 

Floppy I am exhausted and having the worst heartburn I could ever imagine. I'm so excited to be getting closer to the 3rd trimester!! How are you doin little momma?? 

Samantha tell us your story of TR. you look like you couldn't be more than 20!! Not thats a bad thing, I wish I was still young or at least looked it :) good luck and baby dust to you!!


----------



## mnjhowell

SICK AGAIN!!! I have never been so sick in my whole life till I got pregnant!! I am starting antibiotics, mucinex DM, and benadryl. BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## floppyears

Welcome :)


----------



## floppyears

Jojo, wow 4 months already. Time waits for no one, it moves fast :). I bet he is x handsome. Teeth already man kids develop fast nowadays. Happy ttcing girl. 

Mnj hugs xxxx sorry to hear your not feeling good. Get well soon girl. I'm doing great. Exhausted, tired, trying to get use to this new walk lol. I'm getting bigger by the weeks. To me I'm huge. Baby bump is heavy.... Enjoying every minute of it though. 

EOE hellO, how goes it ladies?


----------



## cj72

Welcome Samantha ! Jojo..it doesnt seem like its been that long! Wow. Good luck TTC tr#2! So sorry you're sick Mnj. Both my pregnancies were that way until about 7 mo. Floppy love the pic! Such a cute bump! Faith and Crystal, good luck! Cant wait to hear about a bfp! <3 to eoe ! Afm- o'ing around valentines day. 2 days later my older dd will be 13! Its gonna be great week!


----------



## ready4onemore

samanthalowe said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to this site, well i'm new to ALL of this. A friend of mine referred me to this site since I am a newlywed and we are TTC. Apparently there is much more to it than just doing the deed lol. But I am coming here in high hopes of some great advice, tips, and support from the other TTC ladies. I havent been on BC in over a year, I just recently started prenatal vitamins, and we are doing the deed almost every night (if not every night, it every other night) But I have a feeling there is much more to it than just what I am doing. Any help and tips would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you and God bless!

Welcome.:flower:



jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to see how everyone is? Callum is 4 months old tomorrow and growing so fast bless him. He got his first tooth at 9 weeks old and is such a good little baby. Hoping to start trying for the next one soon fingers crossed. Baby dust to you all and can't wait to see more BFPs xxxx

Wow time goes by fast. Please post us some pictures of him we would love to see him.



mnjhowell said:


> SICK AGAIN!!! I have never been so sick in my whole life till I got pregnant!! I am starting antibiotics, mucinex DM, and benadryl. BOOOOOOOOOO


I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I'm sorry you're so sick:nope: :hugs: take care of yourself!!!

Floppy, look at that bump:thumbup: so big and beautiful:hugs: you look great! 

Ready, good to see you popping in:hugs: how are you feeling these days?

Samantha, welcome:)

Jojo, so excited that you're going to be back on the TTC wagon with us again:happydance: don't want to rush ya though...I'm sure you're plenty busy with Callum:) Poor fella, getting teeth so early...how wonderful that's he's such a good baby:hugs: I would love to see a recent pic when you have time to post

Cj, making a baby on Valentines Day...it just doesn't get more romantic than that:happydance: fx'd :hugs:

I think I'll be o'ing tomorrow, so we'll be sure to get a bd'ing session in tonight:thumbup: we've done last 2 nights followed by legs in the air:haha: bro-in-law arrived really late last night (in town on business so he's staying 2 nights with us) but dh got up to let him in and chat for a bit (this was around 12am)....dh said he would tell bro-in-law that I can't chat right now as I'm hanging upside down like a bat:haha: thankfully he DIDN'T :blush: it's always a bit awkward to have guests in the house during O time..especially when dd has to sleep on our bedroom floor! Anyway, we'll make it happen:winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

I am doing well Faith. I hope you catch the egg this month. Praying for you.


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies.

Faith great news on the SA, those supplements will sort out the thickness issue and i'm sure it's yourtime very soon. 

Super i am so sorry for the pain you are going through at the moment, Big :hugs:

Welcome Sam.

Jojo how fast has that 4 months gone, good luck with ttc #2.

Hi everyone else, just a quick visit tonight to see how you're all doing, i'll be back on monday, have a great weekend. xx


----------



## floppyears

Thanks Faith 

How you feeling girl? Wit dem legs in da air LOL. Gotta love your humor hunni :). Happy bding :).


----------



## cj72

Get it Faith! Haha! Hope you girls are doing Well! Im having baby dreams. Is anyone else? Haven't had that since I was preg prev. No way I am now. I don't O until somewhere between tues and thurs


----------



## cj72

Starting opks today. Hows everyones weekend so far. Dd turns 13 this week on Thursday. I can't believe it. You should hear oh telling me not to make my bath too hot, and lecturing me onthe same things I told him. So cute.

Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Starting opks today. Hows everyones weekend so far. Dd turns 13 this week on Thursday. I can't believe it. You should hear oh telling me not to make my bath too hot, and lecturing me onthe same things I told him. So cute.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!

Cj, happy bday to your dd:flower: I hope it's a good one! Sad how fast they grow:( sounds like it's game on for you! I hope this month is a success=) you've been at this thing long enough and it's your time. Glad to hear your dh jumped back on the ttc wagon =) we'll be almost cycles buddies for this tww....i'm currently 3dpo..we're hoping and praying =) yesterday while in Barnes and noble dd saw a little dr. Seuss board book & askedif we could buy it for her baby brother or sister....having faith like a child..even after 13 mo.she still hasn't given up. It helps me keep going in this journey, knowing how much she wants another sibling =)


----------



## cj72

Thats so sweet. Mine are waiting patiently. Oh really is all over this cycle! He cracks me up. I really cant believe that she will be driving in 3 years and in college in 5 years. I want to go with the same plan as jojo have one and turn around TTC right after giving birth.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Thats so sweet. Mine are waiting patiently. Oh really is all over this cycle! He cracks me up. I really cant believe that she will be driving in 3 years and in college in 5 years. I want to go with the same plan as jojo have one and turn around TTC right after giving birth.


Yep, we hope to do the same as well:happydance: all will depend on c-section recovery.


----------



## floppyears

cj72 said:


> Starting opks today. Hows everyones weekend so far. Dd turns 13 this week on Thursday. I can't believe it. You should hear oh telling me not to make my bath too hot, and lecturing me onthe same things I told him. So cute.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!

Happy Birthday 13th birthday to your daughter. She is officially a teenager :hugs:. Awww that's cute of your oh awww.......:flower:


----------



## floppyears

Dh and I talked about our options for birth control. I asked him would he consider getting a VAS and he said its not in the bible. He said not touching my CROWN lol! He was cracking all type of jokes. We then became serious with the discussion. He likes to joke around a lot. We have agreed that TL and hormonal pills/IUD is not an option for me. I know that my OB will wanna discuss options with me in detail toward the end of pregnancy/or 6 weeks pp. I will be 40 May 30th O.O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am due May 29th but will have c section 1 WEEK before. One of my TR sisters is 14 weeks pregnant and 45!!! with her 7th and her 2nd TR baby. 


We will be using NFP and trusting God's plans for our lives.


----------



## cj72

You're a few days older than me floppy. June 8th I will be 40! One of the ladies who got her tr where I got mine done is 48 and just found out she's pregnant. The Clomid is starting to kick in now. Cramps will get worse over the next day or so. Def by Wednesday I'll be o'ing.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, just thought I'd upload some pics of Callum
 



Attached Files:







406459_379018592112270_100000123983282_1723906_430978807_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 2









420143_378954138785382_100000123983282_1723726_1442097142_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2









422265_10150522250687151_601427150_8754067_1655788294_n.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









404890_3224142322363_1230640778_3450334_1814996195_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









397797_3224141282337_1230640778_3450332_1928385269_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jojo1972

And my eldest son Nathan is the one on the left, then my niece Hayley, then me lol, then Aaron...Daniels best friend and then Daniel, Hayleys boyfriend and also good friend of my Daniel. Phew that was a gobfull lol. On the second pic my Daughter Tegan is the one in glasses x
 



Attached Files:







427391_2819044788821_1039932378_4077477_960439319_n.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 6









403661_3224174803175_1230640778_3450409_753822272_n.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## floppyears

jojo1972 said:


> And my eldest son Nathan is the one on the left, then my niece Hayley, then me lol, then Aaron...Daniels best friend and then Daniel, Hayleys boyfriend and also good friend of my Daniel. Phew that was a gobfull lol. On the second pic my Daughter Tegan is the one in glasses x

Beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## cj72

Great pics jojo! And Callum is getting so big and handsome! No "o" yet but lots of practicing going on!


----------



## jojo1972

We're the same CJ and happy valentines everyone xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo beautiful pics!! 

Ready love the bump momma!! 

Faith I am praying you caught that eggie!! 

CJ here's to the big O and your baby turning 13!! 

Floppy I talked with my OB at the last appt about BC and I think I am going to try the Nuba ring. I'm not really sure yet, honestly I loved not having to use anything and not worry lol!! 

Hello to eoe!!

AFM finally better today. I had strep throat so bad I ended up in the hospital over the weekend and got to come home yesterday. Ob said the strep wasn't much to worry about but we couldn't break my fever (103.8) when they admitted me. I am going to go to work today but plan on giving notice that I am leaving at 30 weeks. I apparently catch everything my patients have and just can't do it anymore. I'm ready to be a full time sahm just going to miss that extra income lol


----------



## mnjhowell

I GOT LAID OFF TODAY!!!! Wooooohoooooo!! What a blessing in disguise!! I didn't have to be the bad guy and quit and I got severance pay!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> I GOT LAID OFF TODAY!!!! Wooooohoooooo!! What a blessing in disguise!! I didn't have to be the bad guy and quit and I got severance pay!!

Mnj, not everyday you're pleased to be laid-off:haha: but I AGREE, completely a blessing:happydance: time to refocus and get ready for life as a sahm. Look around on the internet for great ways to cut costs! Lots of great ideas that have helped us over the years:happydance: I quit my full-time (good paying) job 12 years ago so I could stay at home with my kids. I have NEVER regretted it ONCE..God has always provided for us:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, such sweet photos...thank you for sharing them with us:hugs: I can't believe how much Callum looks like you! Such a cute and happy looking little guys:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> I GOT LAID OFF TODAY!!!! Wooooohoooooo!! What a blessing in disguise!! I didn't have to be the bad guy and quit and I got severance pay!!

What was your job mnj? I'm so glad things are working out the way you want them too. By the time I was at your stage I wanted to quit too. I did take very early maternity leave though and peed them off cause I had 6 weeks holiday to take too :winkwink: xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I am a nurse practitioner and I was working a contract for the state of Texas. 

Faith I will def look at ways to cut costs. I am blessed that my husband makes good money. I only worry that I can't spend like I used to lol!! Shallow yes but I want izzy to have all the high end designer stuff!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I am a nurse practitioner and I was working a contract for the state of Texas. 

Faith I will def look at ways to cut costs. I am blessed that my husband makes good money. I only worry that I can't spend like I used to lol!! Shallow yes but I want izzy to have all the high end designer stuff!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Jojo, Love the pictures he is such a cutie.

mnj, glad it worked out in your favor.

Hello to all my ladies.


----------



## jojo1972

You've got so big Karen, I mean that in a good way lol xxx

mnj you definately need the break, its so hard working with patients when your own immune system is so low. Enjoy and put your feet up xxx


----------



## cj72

Congrats Mnj! I just spent a ridiculous amount on my 21 mo old niece. I love buying cute by clothes. Just got the 13 year old an iPod touch. I can't wait to buy for a little one of our own! 

Ready, love that bump, girl! Coming along now!

Faith, you, jojo and I are close this cycle! I just got my smiley, so I wore oh out! Happy V day girls!


----------



## jojo1972

I so hope this your month CJ and Faith xxx You 2 deserve it. I hope you are ok Crystal???? Missing you loads hunny. Plz text me or a message on FB to let me know you are ok? Happy Anniversary by the way hun xxx Although I'm a little late xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yes, I've been thinking so much about Crystal, too! You are loved and missed by your fellow TR sisters:hugs: Update us when you can:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready, I love your beautiful bump:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

I'm bored already LOL!! Actually I'm lazy! Haha!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## cj72

I'm bored too! About to fall asleep at my desk! They'll find me face down drooling on my keyboard! Still have a smiley opk at lunch today, so im guessing tonight or tomorrow ?


----------



## floppyears

Bored


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am doing well. Have my doc appt tomorrow. I wish I could say I am bored but I work for the quality department at the Nation's #1 cancer center so I am never actually bored. LOL Just sometimes don't want to work. LOL


----------



## mnjhowell

Go CJ its your birthday!!!!!! :)

Ready do you work at MD Anderson?????


----------



## jojo1972

Happy Birthday for yesterday cj, hope you get a late birthday suprise hunny xxxx

AFM I got a very strong positive on a opk today, but no BDing for us as we are trying to time a girl if possible :winkwink: This one will be our last and dh would love to have a girl but I don't mind either way. I just want a healthy baby. We'll see how it goes, but I'm not happy as it lessens my chances of concieving :cry: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

mnjhowell said:


> Go CJ its your birthday!!!!!! :)
> 
> Ready do you work at MD Anderson?????

LOL yes I do.


----------



## mnjhowell

I worked for US Oncology FOREVER until September!! I miss my job and patients but went through total nurse burnout!!


----------



## floppyears

Happy Birthday CJ

jojo, girl enjoy yourself either way :) Yay for +opk! 

Men make the girls xy and we make the boys xx. I already know this right but I had OB explain it to dh bc he was sad bc gender is not a boy in the beginning. So I had OB explain it all and he was like its all good I take 100% responsibility for making my Princess. She explained that it doesn't what time in ovulation that determines the gender its all in the XY/XX and who gets there first. So u know I had to ask if we bd during the beginning or the end would that make a difference and she said no not at all!


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy the man does determine the gender depending on if the sperm is an X or a Y. Research the shettles method. It has to do with ovulation and intercourse timing to get a certain gender. Just a thought :)


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls, but my bday isn't for 4 more months. Todays is dd's bday. 13 today! Hoping for a girl myself.


----------



## jojo1972

floppyears said:


> Happy Birthday CJ
> 
> jojo, girl enjoy yourself either way :) Yay for +opk!
> 
> Men make the girls xy and we make the boys xx. I already know this right but I had OB explain it to dh bc he was sad bc gender is not a boy in the beginning. So I had OB explain it all and he was like its all good I take 100% responsibility for making my Princess. She explained that it doesn't what time in ovulation that determines the gender its all in the XY/XX and who gets there first. So u know I had to ask if we bd during the beginning or the end would that make a difference and she said no not at all!

All eggs are X and sperm are X and Y. Its XX for a girl and XY for a boy. The Y sperm is faster and smaller but doesn't live as long as the X girl sperm which is bigger but slower. For best chance of a girl its recommended to make love 2 1/2 to 3 days before ovulation and this gives you 75% chance of a girl. Some doctors say upto 90% chance. It does make a big difference to the outcome of the sex as this is how I managed to get my little girl years ago. I've tried for each of my children and didn't know about this theory til just before Tegan lol. It really does work but at the same time with trying for a girl it can be a bit hit and miss concieving at all. Timing is a must and I couldn't hack it. All I want is another so we went for it last night:blush: xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry CJ I meant it like "It's your birthday, get your game on" Not that it was really your birthday LOL!!!


----------



## cj72

I got it on, Mnj! Haha! How's unemployment? Watching my niece and nemo. Makes me want another one so badly. Jo's right about how to get a girl. I timed it with both of my girls. Trying the same method this time.


----------



## jojo1972

Awww good luck cj, hope you caught this month, and good luck to all you other ladies too xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I am loving it!! Especially since I am getting severance pay :) I have been watching Zane who is 14 months old through the week and man I can say I am exhausted but so excited to do this full time!!


----------



## floppyears

jojo1972 said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday CJ
> 
> jojo, girl enjoy yourself either way :) Yay for +opk!
> 
> Men make the girls xy and we make the boys xx. I already know this right but I had OB explain it to dh bc he was sad bc gender is not a boy in the beginning. So I had OB explain it all and he was like its all good I take 100% responsibility for making my Princess. She explained that it doesn't what time in ovulation that determines the gender its all in the XY/XX and who gets there first. So u know I had to ask if we bd during the beginning or the end would that make a difference and she said no not at all!
> 
> All eggs are X and sperm are X and Y. Its XX for a girl and XY for a boy. The Y sperm is faster and smaller but doesn't live as long as the X girl sperm which is bigger but slower. For best chance of a girl its recommended to make love 2 1/2 to 3 days before ovulation and this gives you 75% chance of a girl. Some doctors say upto 90% chance. It does make a big difference to the outcome of the sex as this is how I managed to get my little girl years ago. I've tried for each of my children and didn't know about this theory til just before Tegan lol. It really does work but at the same time with trying for a girl it can be a bit hit and miss concieving at all. Timing is a must and I couldn't hack it. All I want is another so we went for it last night:blush: xxxClick to expand...

Jojo, good you found out about this theory you explained not long ago and it has worked for you. It goes to show that others have different opinions and theories(my OB and my medical education). I see I didn't type that the male has the (y) and the female (x) being that male and female X LOL. Wishing you happy healthy conception and pregnancy.


----------



## cj72

I will trade you, Mnj! I had off on Monday, but work cancelled that. Figures!


----------



## cj72

Have any of you ever taken progesterone before? I keep feeling pressure like I have to pee since yesterday afternoon. Also getting my big rear end back on Atkins as of today! Hope you have a great Sunday. We are expecting our first snowfall all winter long today and I cant wait!


----------



## mnjhowell

I took progesterone shots during IVF but I honestly do not remember much except hot flashes and sore boobs. Sorry your day off got cancelled :( hopefully today will be awesome and make up for it!


----------



## cj72

Well the worst of it is (tmi alert) that after the progesterone absorbs it leaves a weird clumpiness behind. Oh freaked out and i looked it up On the internet. Apparently, it's normal, but gross.


----------



## mnjhowell

Yeah I have heard that before. I remember the girls that did suppositories saying they had to wear a panty liner. Sorry :( but I hope you have to use them for the next 12 weeks :)


----------



## cj72

Mnj, that's so sweet! Haha! It's only every other day, so I can tough it out. Looks like oh isn't gonna give it up until after my period. I hope I do have to take it for the next 12 wks!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnj, love the avatar:happydance: lookin' good, girl:hugs:

Cj, I have everything crossed for you:hugs: :thumbup: Come on BFP!!!!

Jojo, how's this cycle shaping up for you?

Afm, currently 12dpo with a temp dive this a.m.:cry: I'm pulling out all the stops next cycle...back to digi opks, preseed...inside and out:haha:, instead cups, legs in the air, green tea up the wazoo, grapefruit, raw carrots (all the things supposed to make good CM) and last but not least, lots of bd'ing...once AGAIN we will be away from home...in Vero beach doing an art show. I'm booking us a room with a separate bedroom since we'll have all 3 kids with us:) Dh has been faithfully taking his supplements:thumbup:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

floppyears said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday CJ
> 
> jojo, girl enjoy yourself either way :) Yay for +opk!
> 
> Men make the girls xy and we make the boys xx. I already know this right but I had OB explain it to dh bc he was sad bc gender is not a boy in the beginning. So I had OB explain it all and he was like its all good I take 100% responsibility for making my Princess. She explained that it doesn't what time in ovulation that determines the gender its all in the XY/XX and who gets there first. So u know I had to ask if we bd during the beginning or the end would that make a difference and she said no not at all!
> 
> All eggs are X and sperm are X and Y. Its XX for a girl and XY for a boy. The Y sperm is faster and smaller but doesn't live as long as the X girl sperm which is bigger but slower. For best chance of a girl its recommended to make love 2 1/2 to 3 days before ovulation and this gives you 75% chance of a girl. Some doctors say upto 90% chance. It does make a big difference to the outcome of the sex as this is how I managed to get my little girl years ago. I've tried for each of my children and didn't know about this theory til just before Tegan lol. It really does work but at the same time with trying for a girl it can be a bit hit and miss concieving at all. Timing is a must and I couldn't hack it. All I want is another so we went for it last night:blush: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Jojo, good you found out about this theory you explained not long ago and it has worked for you. It goes to show that others have different opinions and theories(my OB and my medical education). I see I didn't type that the male has the (y) and the female (x) being that male and female X LOL. Wishing you happy healthy conception and pregnancy.Click to expand...

Sorry if it came across as I was being funny, that wasn't intended hun xxx All medical peeps will have a different point of view but it is medical fact that the sperm does determine the sex of a baby. Its down to the male not the female xxx


----------



## cj72

Hate it when the temps take a dive! Thinking of trying to get an iui. If I can talk the oh into it, that is! Keep the faith ladies!


----------



## jojo1972

Taking a dive in temps at this time can mean implantation hunny. Don't give up yet babes its a good sign xxxx


----------



## cj72

Faith, how long is your luteal phase? Mine's right around 12 days. Fx'd that the witch takes a 9month ride! Mine just dipped down near the baseline this morning. Do you girls mind taking a look at my chart ? Isn't the baseline supposed to be lower?


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I would call your baseline more like 97.6!! But I am no expert at charting. Hoping this is your cycle hun!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I still haven't gotten a really good grasp on temping...just plug in my temps and let FF to its thing:shrug: your cover line does look a little on the high side but don't know why FF does that?! I hope your dip is good news though:hugs::happydance:

Afm, MY dip was just what I thought, hence AF showed this morning:cry: I'm frustrated because my LP was 12 days this month, 13 days last month. I ran out of B50 Complex last cycle, which I had been taking faithfully for 4 or 5 months...all of those months had a 14 day lp. SO, I just ordered more and will start those again. :thumbup: Why, oh why can't TTC be like it was in the good ole days ... it's become so complicated with aging and TR:cry: I'm going to really, really try this cycle to de-stress!!! Not stress from TTC, but busy, life kinda stress. I need to spend more time in prayer and relaxation and remove the things that make our life so hectic...oh, let's see, that's WORK and how we make a living:haha: God has really blessed us this season and I'm not stressed about finances..just everyday things, I think if I really stuck with a schedule I wouldn't feel like I have to get everything done RIGHT NOW! :coffee: okay, so getting my shelf stocked with items needed for this cycle:thumbup:

Love you girls:hugs: thanks for being here:kiss:


----------



## cj72

Me too. Always thought that it was the avg of the last 6 before o. Who knows. High temps and constipation due to progesterone. Woo.Hoo.

Sorry Faith. I still think 2012 is our year!! Have faith honey. We're here for you.


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I am so sorry!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Faith, covering you in prayer. As all the ladies that are TTC.


----------



## jojo1972

:hugs: xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, I'm wondering if you've heard from Crystal? I hope she hasn't given up all hope:cry: I know she's had such a rough go at this! I do hope she'll keep trying. If you do talk with her, tell her she's missed!:hugs:

btw, how is your tww coming along?


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry... I haven't heard from her and she hasn't been on FB either:cry: I'll text her tomorrow as its getting late here in the uk its 9.50pm. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from her. Sorry AF got you hunny, but it will happen for you soon I'm sure xxx I don't think this will be my month either:cry: I'm full of cramps and feel like AF is just round the corner xxx


----------



## cj72

We do miss her! Was she moving too? I am ( as im sure you all are) ready to get my bfp.


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi ladies! I know its been awhile since I have posted but had a few issues with DH to sort out so we took a little break. We've been together 16 years and of course we are not going to give that up so we worked on our marriage (mostly getting that old passion back and the routine "just to make a baby sex" was hard on us too) So we took a break from the Bdin' of course. Well, the last few months we decided to try again. I used absolutely nothing, didn't chart, temp, we just DTD when we felt like it, and what do you know. I missed AF. Didn't even test until almost 2 weeks after I was late. It's quite amazing considering all the work I was putting into trying before. It's good to see some of the same ladies still here. I have been posting some in the 1st tri. section and did not want any of you to think I had forgotten about my TR sisters. I wish you all the best and keep up the BDin'! You never know what's in store. I just needed a more relaxed approach. 

JoJo- can't believe the baby is so big....they truly grow too fat! Beautiful!!

I see Crystal is taking a break as well. I hope and pray she gets her wish soon as I do for all you wonderful ladies. I had my first appt, nd everything is right where it should be so far, I just hope it continues to be a healthy PG. and I'll breathe a bit when I'm onto the 2nd tri. At least the scan and bloodwork was perfect.

Many :hugs: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

So glad to hear from you jasmine!! Congratulations on your BFP and so excited for you hun!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Jasmine! I start testing tomorrow.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :happydance: can't wait to see good news from you this month!:hugs:

Jasmine, I'm so happy to see you with a BFP:hugs: I hope things are working out with dh..marriage, no matter how many years, takes great care and attention. TTC can take such a toll on the relationship:( So happy everything is going well this pg:happydance:

Jojo, did nasty AF show? I hope you were mistaken with the symptoms:hugs: It would be so wonderful if you didn't have to go through months of trying again! It sure does get old, doesn't it:nope:

Ready, thank you for the prayers! I know that makes all the difference. God knows the desires of our hearts. Our ways are not His ways...I'm resting in that:)


----------



## cj72

Jo, ff is saying im 9dpo today. Tested neg, but its early. Aren't you also 9dpo? Thx for the well wishes ;) I do hope all of us get that elusive bfp soon! I gotta say I sure do love practicing though!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm sure you were a day infront of me cj, but yes I'm 10dpo today and started testing at 7dpo and I'm in shock as Im getting faint lines :happydance: Its looking like I might have a BFP. I'm just waiting for them to get darker then I will post pics xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

OMG, I have been away for a while and wow I see fantastic news JASMINE how amazing for you x huge congratulations x x 
Jojo you have hit the jackpot again with your bfp's x huge huge hugs x x 

Good luck to everyone else still in their TWW and testing stage x


----------



## jojo1972

We've missed you sooooooooooooooo much Crystal xxxxxx Hows it all going with you babes? xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Jojo, I'm wondering if you've heard from Crystal? I hope she hasn't given up all hope:cry: I know she's had such a rough go at this! I do hope she'll keep trying. If you do talk with her, tell her she's missed!:hugs:
> 
> btw, how is your tww coming along?

Thanks for your kind words Faith x I am taking a break at the moment but I'm still ok x my hubby and i have had a belated anniversary break at a luxury manor house it was wonderful and just what the doctor ordered lol x thanks for thinking about me x 
You too Jojo and Cj x x x sorry about wording, iPhones aren't the best on here x


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> We've missed you sooooooooooooooo much Crystal xxxxxx Hows it all going with you babes? xxxx

I'm just so happy to hear of your lines x I'm over the moon for ya x


----------



## cj72

Glad to hear from you! We missed you so! I'm getting what I think are evaps


----------



## jojo1972

Mine look like evaps too but they always do on these tests at first. ICs are rubbish so any hint of a line I back it up with a decent test. I'm going to go buy one for tomorrow as all of the ICs have had a hint of a line and I should be able to get a positive on a better one if I am pregnant xxxx

Are you taking the relaxed approach Crystal? xxxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, I hope you are! I'll check first thing tomorrow to see your results! Yay! I'm using the 10miu tests, so I don't know if a real one will show yet.


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo HELL TO THE YEAH!!!

CJ do you really think they are evaps?? Post a pic let us see!! Ill show you mine and what I thought was an evap also at 6dpo and then bfn up until 12dpo. 

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/IMG_2283.jpg

Crystal so glad to hear from you. Your late anniversary sounds fantastic!!


----------



## cj72

Im not sure a pic will pick it up, but will try tonight. Might be late for the US girls or very early for the UK girls ;) getting some weird cramping that usually doesn't happen at this point. Just annoying, not painful. I'm10/11 dpo and usually have a 12 day lp. More yucky progesterone tomorrow, yay!


----------



## cj72

My camera sucks. Cant see anything. Will report back tomorrow!


----------



## mnjhowell

Praying praying praying for you!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance:woohoo ladies!! Such excitement going on here! I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for both CJ and Jojo:thumbup: good luck girls:hugs: looks like all that Valentines lovin' may have paid off:happydance:

Crystal, thanks so much for letting us know you're okay:hugs: How wonderful that you and dh had a special little getaway. I hope the NTNP works a miracle for you:hugs::kiss:


----------



## jojo1972

Well I've done 2 tests this morning with super strong pee, the first one a IC has a line on it! But the second one is BFN. I'm not going to test again and wait and see if AF turns up tomorrow:cry: Friday at the latest for AF and if she doesn't come I should get a good BFP by then xxx

Can't wait to hear if yours is positive CJ xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck CJ and JoJo sounds so promising for you both x I'm on my mobile at the moment so connection is slow so I will check in again soon hopefully to see some nice lines x fingers crossed ladies x x x


----------



## cj72

Bfn and temps are trying to take a dive, but I'm still on progesterone this am so they'll go back up. Looks like it's on Jo to bring home the positive this month!


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Bfn and temps are trying to take a dive, but I'm still on progesterone this am so they'll go back up. Looks like it's on Jo to bring home the positive this month!

Sorry to hear that CJ x this journey can be so long for some of us. Hang on strong x I think about you and all of us still ttc every day still. X hugs X


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ hang in there hun. Yours is coming I just know it!! 

Jo good luck with no AF!!! Can't wait to hear your news!!


----------



## jojo1972

Theres still time cj, you're not out til AF rears her ugly head. I'll be testing again thursday as I'm out thursday night with my father in-law, and it always ends up with us both bladdered lol. So better make sure I'm not pregnant first. FX for all us ladies xxxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, maybe the real test has a higher detection of hcg than your ic. But a line is a line girl! Test tomorrow! I cant wait 2 days to hear your good news! I will test again tomorrow am ;)


----------



## cj72

Bfn this am with frer and ic. Jo? Give me some good news! 
Have you got a Bfp?!?!
Hope you girls have a.great day!


----------



## jojo1972

BFN for me on a decent test too but BFP on a IC. I've got a dodgy batch as I've since gone to toilet and I've started spotting:cry: AF should be in full swing by the end of the day, but at least I'm dot on a 26 day cycle this time and a normal luteal phase :happydance: xxxx


----------



## cj72

Sorry jojo. Was hoping you'd have a bfp!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girls:cry: what a sad ending for the month:hugs: so very sorry:nope:

Jo, what did you do the month you conceived Callum? Do you remember? I realize there seems to be no rhyme or reason many times:( 

I've got my soft cups, pre-seed and digi opks in hand:ninja::trouble: we're giving it our ALL this cycle:winkwink: Has anyone else tried soft cups/instead cups?? I tried them one day during my June 2011 cycle..not sure why I didn't try them again! I'm planning to use them for 4 consecutive days this cycle...I've read lots of great stories..can't hurt to try:shrug: I'm cd 8 today..need to get my ticker up and going again:winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

So sorry girls!! I was hoping and praying for y'all. 

Faith I've never used them but I've heard good things ab


----------



## mnjhowell

About them LOL damn phone


----------



## cj72

I tried them for a few cycles last summer. Not bad.


----------



## ready4onemore

Sorry for the BFN ladies. But just know your day is coming. I am so sleepy today. I think I am going home and got to bed. But I have a ton of homework.


----------



## cj72

Well, im spotting, so im definitely out. I'll be picking up that prescription for Clomid on friday


----------



## jojo1972

AF has got me too this evening babes, I'm chucking those IC's out..... First bad lot I've ever got believe it or not. I really did think they were positive! xxxx I will invest in better tests for next month xxx Anyone want 15 dud tests lol? xxxx


----------



## cj72

Not me! Lol! Ok Faith, give us some good news this cycle!


----------



## jojo1972

I know how you feel at this stage hun and its so hard to carry on, My heart goes out to you US ladies who have to work up till last minute xxx, I'm so glad I live in the UK for that reason xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Was meant for Ready lol xxx


----------



## jojo1972

AF got me, I thought she would come earlier and the IC tests were cruel positives. I won't use them again and will throw them away if no one else wants them? There is 15 of them left but they give cruel evaps in time limit. My other decent tests gave me an outright NEG from the beginning. Learnt my lesson I think but I will still test early lol. Good luck to every one next month xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Af got me too this am. Cd1


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry:so sorry Cj 
some days it really seems like a pipe dream, doesn't it:hugs: as I was laying in bed last night, I told dh how I never imagined our TTC journey would take this long...I really assumed I would have gotten pg 2 months after TR and today...we would be trying for TR baby #2:cry: If someone would have told me that I would still be *trying* 15 months after TR, I would have never believed them! I have to roll my eyes now anytime a new TR gal says.."well, it shouldn't take us long...I never had problems getting pg before the TL"...it's just NOT the same..I never had a problem either. HOWEVER, I feel like we're dealing with age issues now...it really seems to take us *older* TR gals longer than the girls in their 20's and very early 30's. I really kick myself now..because we KNEW we made a mistake in getting the TL done, I really, really wish we would have had it reversed much, much sooner:cry: When it's all said and done, dh and I truly believe that if God wants us to have any more babies, then it will happen. Otherwise, we will look forward to lots of grandkids...we've already told our kids they need to have lots of babies after they marry:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> AF got me, I thought she would come earlier and the IC tests were cruel positives. I won't use them again and will throw them away if no one else wants them? There is 15 of them left but they give cruel evaps in time limit. My other decent tests gave me an outright NEG from the beginning. Learnt my lesson I think but I will still test early lol. Good luck to every one next month xxxxxxxxxxx

Burn those nasty tests...that is cruel:cry: I'm not an early tester..I hate the roller coaster ride...sometimes I'll test at day 11 or 12 but usually just wait to see what my temps do. I hate seeing only one line..and at this point would be devastated to have a test with 2 lines!!! and find it was false...especially after trying for 15 months:dohh:

Good luck next cycle:hugs: I'm sure Callum will be getting his little sister before too long:thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

Ladies I am so sorry :(


----------



## crystal69uk

So sorry af caught up with you jojo and cj. My heart goes out to everyone still ttc x I know we are due a bfp soon on here let's hope march will be fruitfull x 
Faith I completely agree with your mindset at the moment and this is the first time I have heard you feeling down about things, I think we could be all guilty thinking that we would have been pregnant by now and never gave it a thought about how long it would actually take, alongside more tests and Dr appointments. I don't think I would have started this journey if I knew what I know now. But I've been on that roller coaster now and ended it knowing I did everything I could possibly do to try for our baby. Good luck to everyone still trying x it's just hard sometimes looking for the positives . By the way I'm thinking of getting a sneeky tattoo saying "it's been emotional" as those words sum everything up for me x lol x take care girls x


----------



## cj72

I sincerely thought I would be pregnant before Christmas. Lets just hope for Lucky 13! 13th cycle. Trying to talk oh into an iui is hard. He wants to go the old fashioned route. In fact he keeps telling me to keep the faith and i think if we have a girl that'd be a great name. Hopefully st pattys day will bring us luck!


----------



## mommax3

ladies to all of you still trying my heart hurts for you :( I really hope everytime I get a chance to get on here that I will see great news! Crystal perhaps god will grace you when you least expect it. To all you girls dont give up hope THIS WILL HAPPEN!!! Im on here like once a week checking up on you I just dont get a chance to write since im usually trying to calm a fussy lil girl, I believe she has reflux I get to pick up her meds. tomorrow hoping it helps her :( my poor baby.


----------



## cj72

Momma, what a cutie ..hope she gets past the reflux quickly!


----------



## jojo1972

A cute tat it will be Crystal, have you got any already? I go for my 6th one tomorrow and I can't wait. I'm also going on a piercing course like Spuggle and I've got a job lined up for when I've passed. I'm still on maternity leave from my Care Assistant job, but I don't want to go back to nights and sleep-ins lol. With piercing I get to choose my hours and days and can take baby with me when pushed lol. Better luck to all us ladies next time xxxx


----------



## cj72

I love my tat ;) I do laugh when people say stuff never knowing who has one. Oh loves mine. You have to post the pic after you get it Crystal. March...you'd better give at least one bfp! So far getting light af and feeling sick. Couldn't even eat dinner. Did manage soup. Headache and tummy hit me at about 530 but is gone now. Wth?!


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> A cute tat it will be Crystal, have you got any already? I go for my 6th one tomorrow and I can't wait. I'm also going on a piercing course like Spuggle and I've got a job lined up for when I've passed. I'm still on maternity leave from my Care Assistant job, but I don't want to go back to nights and sleep-ins lol. With piercing I get to choose my hours and days and can take baby with me when pushed lol. Better luck to all us ladies next time xxxx

Yes I have 3 already and they are addictive and a lot more modern in the designs than what they were years ago, I'm booked in in a week to get it so I wil show you all with a pic x I have seen ur tatts on FB and they look fab and it makes perfect sense for you to enjoy a job which fits in with baby time Good luck hunny x x I think spuggle is really enjoying her career so I hope everything flies by for you and you pass everything with flying colours x x ATM I am roughly 5 dpo but not sure as I've done no temping or opks so I'm just treating this month like any other month and I'm totally chilled out x I hope we hear of some BFP's so bring them on girls x x


----------



## crystal69uk

Jasmine how you getting on girl you were part of us from the beginning and I am so happy you have your bundle of joy growing nicely x take care hunny and I am so happy for you x you deserve this so much xxx

Momma hope your lil girl gets better soon and the meds help, enjoy every minute with your precious lil one x x


----------



## jasminep0489

crystal69uk said:


> Jasmine how you getting on girl you were part of us from the beginning and I am so happy you have your bundle of joy growing nicely x take care hunny and I am so happy for you x you deserve this so much xxx
> 
> Momma hope your lil girl gets better soon and the meds help, enjoy every minute with your precious lil one x x

Awww, thank you so much! So far so good. I haven't had anymore scans since the first one at 6 weeks. can't wait til I'm into that 2nd timester so I can breathe a little easier. I hope and pray this break goes for you like mine did. All I needed was a little time away from all the crazy BDing rituals we all get nuts about.


----------



## cj72

Ok, remember I took the crinone (progesterone) so my lining would build back up? One whole day of light period and 2 days of spotting. Ugh! Started Clomid yesterday. Tr anniversary is next month. Starting to debit get me down this morning. Heading to church to remember who's in charge of our lives.


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> A cute tat it will be Crystal, have you got any already? I go for my 6th one tomorrow and I can't wait. I'm also going on a piercing course like Spuggle and I've got a job lined up for when I've passed. I'm still on maternity leave from my Care Assistant job, but I don't want to go back to nights and sleep-ins lol. With piercing I get to choose my hours and days and can take baby with me when pushed lol. Better luck to all us ladies next time xxxx

That's great Jojo, i have to warn you though there is not a lot of money in piercing, after 7 months i am considering quitting as i'm not covering my costs and it's starting to cost me to actually go to work. I hope it works out better for you, but putting in nearly 30 hours a week for nothing some weeks is soul destroying. xx


----------



## cj72

Aw, Spuggle. I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it gets better as spring progr
esses ad people start showing skin again. 

Afm. 3rd day of Clomid ad no closer to knowing if oh will go for iui, but I'm gonna call and schedule one for the 13th


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I hope your relaxed month brings a BFP:hugs::thumbup: thanks for posting the update:hugs:

Cj, why is dh so hesitant on IUI? I know when we started this journey we didn't plan to use any fertility treatments, but we really want more children and would now, seriously consider IUI. What kind of drugs are used in association with IUI? I didn't think it was much, if any. I'm so hesitant to use many of the fertility drugs as long-term affects are so unknown. We have a friend who tried for 10 years to get preggers...lots of failed fertility treatments. They did finally conceive and the child was severely mentally handicapped, their 2nd daughter was fine and they adopted 4 children after that. She was diagnosed with thyroid cancer some years ago and went through treatment and was cancer-free for a couple of years, then the cancer came back with a vengance..she tried treatment again but sadly lost her life on Dec. 18th leaving behind her hubby and 8 kids:cry: I just have to wonder if all the fertility drugs contributed to her cancer. I'm not saying this to scare anyone or even discourage the use of treatments, but I know when people try for YEARS, their bodies really take a toll. I worry about this with my own sister who tried for years and underwent many fertility treatments:cry: I do hope there are no lasting side affects from the drugs.
More recently we have talked about adoption, however, I know that it's not to be taken lightly as many times there is emotional and sometime physical scarring that come with those precious children. They absolutely need a home and family to love them, but you have to consider the well being of the children you already have. We know a family who had 4 bio kids and adopted 2 from Haiti after the earthquake several years ago. They ended up having to give the children back to the orphanage because the kids were so resistant to everything and absolutely turned their family upside down! It was such an emotional time for all of them! The parents felt like such failures and wanted so much to make them part of their family. This is my one and only reason for hesitating with adoption:shrug: OKAY, so sorry for all the rambling:haha: the bottom line is, HOW IN THE HECK CAN WE GET US A BABY!!! 

I know for many of you, it's a matter of creating a baby of your own..many of the dh's on here don't have bio children...I completely understand that desire! I would be the very same way. Nothing more intimate than creating a little you and dh combination:flower:

Lots to do today. I hope everyone is having a good week:kiss:

BTW, currently cd14..should be o'ing in the next couple of days:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

hey, forgot to ask...how many of you are coffee drinkers? What's your thought on coffee and TTC? For any of our pregger ladies, were you drinking coffee when you conceived? I hear such mixed stuff about this! I LOVE coffee but try to only drink 1-2 cups daily. More recently I've been drinking espresso more so than brewed as it contains less caffeine. What do you all think:shrug::coffee: :kiss:


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:


> hey, forgot to ask...how many of you are coffee drinkers? What's your thought on coffee and TTC? For any of our pregger ladies, were you drinking coffee when you conceived? I hear such mixed stuff about this! I LOVE coffee but try to only drink 1-2 cups daily. More recently I've been drinking espresso more so than brewed as it contains less caffeine. What do you all think:shrug::coffee: :kiss:

I know when I was trying anything and everything to get preggers I cut out my coffee intake completely, but when I wasn't even thinking about getting preggers and drinking coffee like crazy I became pregnant with this one so I'm not sure on that one. I know they say to limit your coffee intake to increase fertility though. I just know how it happened for me this time. Good luck, Faith in whatever you decide! :flower:


----------



## cj72

I quit caffeine at my tr. Figured I'd have the pain meds to get past the detox! He doesn't want medical interference. SAS if God wants us to have a baby, we can do it naturally.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I quit caffeine at my tr. Figured I'd have the pain meds to get past the detox! He doesn't want medical interference. SAS if God wants us to have a baby, we can do it naturally.

Perfectly understandable:thumbup: it just shouldn't be this hard:cry: 
Good for you on quiting coffee!!! Do you drink soda, tea or anything else?..or just a good, clean water drinker? I was doing pretty well for several months of not drinking coffee from end of AF to next af. As soon as af showed, I was off to my favorite coffee shop to drown my sorrows in a cappuccino:haha: and then drink them until end of af. I just wish I really new for sure how it was affecting things. Gosh darn, I just wish I could throw out all of the TTC stuff..forget about it and then get a great surprise like Jasmine. It's pretty hard for me to *forget* where I am in my cycle:haha: I've tried:dohh: :kiss: 

Cj, I hope you can get your sweet baby one way or another:hugs:


----------



## cj72

You, too Faith. We all deserve our little miracles. I drink sprite zero, decaf earl grey in the mornings. Love it. Water in between meals and i have been known to use crystal light from time to time .I am so anal that I couldn't relax if I tried. I know where I am 24/7 in my cycle. Oh hasn't decided yes or no on the iui, but I made the appointment for next tues knowing I can cancel if needed. Ugh! Most times I love that he's hard headed, but not about this. He keeps telling me to have faith, and I keep saying...I'm trying to have her! ;)


----------



## cj72

How are you guys doing?Faith...good luck with O! Mine will be next week;)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I'm hangin in there:thumbup:currently hanging up side down like a bat:wacko:..we didn't get a bd session in last night so hoping we didn't miss the egg. I didn't get a smiley opk until the afternoon, but had severe o pains all day. I think my surge is really short. Ooh, also had a huge temp dip this a.m. I bet ff will mark today as o. How long does it take for sperm to get to the tubes? I've heard it's good to have lots waiting there when the egg is released:thumbup:

Crystal, are you seeing double:)are you 9dpo today


----------



## cj72

I researched it a a fee months ago. It ties the sperm 12 hours to capitulate ...think that's the word...before they can get into the tubes. Your egg can live 6-24 hours though. So looks like you are covered! I hope this is your month sweetie! Im set to O in about 4-5 days.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I researched it a a fee months ago. It ties the sperm 12 hours to capitulate ...think that's the word...before they can get into the tubes. Your egg can live 6-24 hours though. So looks like you are covered! I hope this is your month sweetie! Im set to O in about 4-5 days.

Eeek! 12 hrs. is a looong time..I'm not sure what our chances are for this month. I wish I KNEW if those O pains are AFTER the egg is released or BEFORE the egg is released...they get really strong and then fade for a few hours and then really strong again..back and forth.. usually all in the same day, sometimes 2. Oh well:shrug: we did get another bd session in early this a.m. and we'll TRY for another tonight...and then the wait begins. Unfortunately, I'm going to have a very physical 2ww as we are finishing our work here in Florida and will start for home. This means a major cleaning of the condo and packing/hauling containers:dohh: wonder if any of that stuff keeps baby from implanting? I did read that highly *physical* bd'ing should be avoided during 2ww as it has the potential to knock loose a poorly implanted baby:winkwink: hmmm

Cj, you won't be far behind me this cycle:thumbup: that means Jojo must be getting close to O time again, too?! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I meant to say...I think Faith is a very fitting name if you have a baby girl:flower: seems your dh has mentioned having faith a NUMBER of times. It will be such a cute story to share with you little girl in the future:haha: I might do the very same if we have a girl:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ;) jojo and i are both 10 dpo. Cycle buddies again. I don't think you'll cause any trouble by closing up the condo. I painted dd's room today. Oh my aching back! What am I gonna do when I'm pregnant if painting is getting to me?


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Faith, and we are cycle buddies again cj :happydance: Can't wait to hear from you too Crystal xxx

Fantastic news Jasmine, I'm so happy for you hunny xxx


----------



## cj72

Ewcm starting up today...bring it on!


----------



## Angel baby

Hi ladies! I haven't read through here completely to catch up! This past cycle was a whirlwind for me. DH and I got into a huge argument and I ended up having hcg of 8 and caught it on the down slide :( and really got me depressed. I took provera to start my period back and had multiple cyst. I am drug free this cycle, no clomid, no hcg and no IUI. I stopped opk and temps and decided to call it a break this month but however me and DH had alot of make up sex so I'm sure we hit ovulation or depleted his sperm, one or the other! Lol! I'll be CD 33 on my birthday on 22cnd and I'll test then to see if AF hasn't come.

As for IUI, I have done 2 and 1 cycle of meds with timed intercourse. I had to talk DH into it also but it really wasn't bad at all. I took clomid and first cycle it didn't bother me but 2cnd and 3rd the hot flashes became worse. It's still natural trying it that way just bypasses the cervix and hostile area when injecting straight into. I think DH thought the same that he wanted it natural but I think he feared the sperm donation on demand part more than he feared it wasn't natural. However both cycles of IUI was a fail and timed intercourse was the same protocol without the IUI. Goodluck with the IUI if you decide to do that! It is so costly. That is the part that sucks!

Well my goal was to be pregnant by 35 but... Don't see that happening! Lol! I only have a little over a week now!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, you go girl:happydance: hope this is it! :hugs:

Angel, sorry for the BFNs with IUI:nope: such disappointment for sure!! I hope you get your birthday wish:hugs: 

How are our pregger mommies doing right now? :hugs: You've all been so quiet!

Afm, looking like 4dpo today...10 days to go:haha: thankfully, I have LOTS to keep my mind and body occupied..hopefully the time will pass quickly:flower:


----------



## jasminep0489

I don't know about the others, but I've been quiet cause I've been so dang sleepy. It's all I want to do. Not much on the MS, just bouts of quesiness here and there and the need for bigger bra...lol Well, off for another nap. I need a bump buddy so keep at it girlies!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hope you caught that egg, Faith! Got my opk smiley this afternoon and bd at night and tonight. Hopefully we can get another session in Tom night before he goes to work. Guessing o day is tomorrow or Thursday. Get a POS yet, jojo? Jasmine, get all the sleep you can while you can still get it!


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA lately but just got home today as I've been battling early preeclampsia :( I've had toxemia before and my son was born premature because of it so my OB is trying to stay on top of it. I am at home now and on bedrest and strict rules and very close monitoring. OB doesnt suspect having to deliver early since we are on top of things but he did say he wants us to get to at least 34 weeks. Trying to remain calm as to not elevate my blood pressure anymore than it is but I am totally stressed out :( 

Sorry about the me post, I have been reading all of your posts and I cannot wait to read about all of yalls BFPs!!


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry to hear that mnj, I really hope everything goes ok for you xxx

I got my pos this morning cj so I should ovulate either tonight or tomorrow. I usually ovulate within 12 hours of a positive so we are defo cycle buddies again :happydance: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Angel, sorry about the BFN. But I hope all the make :sex: gets you a :baby:.

Mnj, I hope you will still go full-term. Praying all will be well with you and baby.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, great that you're on top of this:thumbup: guess it REALLY worked out for the best with your job situation. :hugs: 

Jojo & Cj, I'm excited to see what this cycle brings for you two:hugs: fx'd:)

We'll see if this cycle works for us or not...I'm 5dpo..FF put O date as cd17...we bd'ed on cd15 and then not again until the night of cd17 and morning of cd18..I had O pains all day on cd17 so don't know if it was too late:dohh: ugh. guess we'll see in 9 days:shrug:


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Faith xxx


----------



## cj72

Good luck Faith . Pulling for you! Mnj...so sorry sweetie. Take it easy honey. It will be okay. Jojo and I are on schedule for 2 wk window!


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I am sure you are covered. Dh and I bd on CD15 and then again CD17&18 and I Od on CD17 and it worked so I'm sure your covered. Besides the sperm from cd15 was probably waiting on that egg!! 

Jojo & CJ come on O!! 

Angel sorry about the bfn. :( 

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to follow orders and behave. DH is on vacation right now so it's easy but when he goes back and the boys go back to school I'm afraid I'll not do so well. Might have to recruit my mom to come cook and clean :)


----------



## cj72

Mnj, whatever it takes to get you through, sweetie. Put those feet up and rest! Boy have I been getting strong o pains this afternoon


----------



## floppyears

Mnj, sorry to hear of this hunni. Good to know that your being fully monitored which means a whole. Some OBs blow stuff off. Good that your flowing Dr's orders and doing what is requested of you. If you have support and they are more than willing to help you TAKE IT! Praying that all will continue to be well with you and baby(full term)

JoJo yay for + opk(sounds like you have your bases covered) Cj, good luck girlie

afm- All is well on this end. Getting ready for our daughters 9th birthday St. Patrick's Day. I can't be believe that it will be 9 years since I've made the biggest mistake of my life(giving OB permission to do TL) I thank God for second chances and restoring my womb. C section will be at 39 weeks. OB said it's possible I may have princess sooner.


----------



## cj72

Love the pic floppy! You look so cute and love the color of your shirt!


----------



## floppyears

cj72 said:


> Love the pic floppy! You look so cute and love the color of your shirt!

Thanks :) I just love love color. How are u feeling today?


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy your so beautiful!! Pregnancy suits you well!! 

CJ come on O!!! 

Jojo hope you caught that egg!! 

Still in bed LOL!! Mom is coming over in a bit to set up a schedule to come help me through the next few weeks. I don't know what I'd do without her. She keeps saying she owes me for saving her life but isn't that what we do for our moms anyways?!?! She's a nut but my nut!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

mnjhowell said:


> Floppy your so beautiful!! Pregnancy suits you well!!
> 
> CJ come on O!!!
> 
> Jojo hope you caught that egg!!
> 
> Still in bed LOL!! Mom is coming over in a bit to set up a schedule to come help me through the next few weeks. I don't know what I'd do without her. She keeps saying she owes me for saving her life but isn't that what we do for our moms anyways?!?! She's a nut but my nut!! :)

Of course it is. I wish my mom was here just so I could do anything with and for her. Glad your mom is coming to help you out. Rest and no stressing, fussing or moving to much. :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Everything has irritated me for the last 24 hours! Wth? I don't know what to think girls. Oh is getting a shoulder operation next week, so he may not be up for TTC next month :( maybe we wont have to...1 dpo and im feeling good about this cycle didnt dtd at night, but he wants a girl anyway, so I think we're covered.

So glad your mom is taking care of you Mnj. Everything will turn out just fine. Wait and see!


----------



## floppyears

Mnj, thanks hunni. Your extremely blessed to have your mothers love and support. God knows best he blessed me with such a loving, caring, compassionate, supportive, understanding dh. I wasn't raised with my mother or father so I don't know what that is like. It's not the same type of love as a mother but it's so comforting and warm. I have learned though that family doesn't necessary have to be blood family :). I'm surrounded around many that are supportive. 

Good to know your behaving by staying put. It's finally storming here. We are away celebrating our princess 9th birthday. This morning dh taking her out to breakfast for her free special birthday meal :) just the two of them. So cute


----------



## cj72

Floppy, that is so cute. Sounds like you got blessed with one of the good ones! I'm not close with my mom or dad either. Wasn't raised with my dad. I am very close with my sister, though. my oh treats my kids like they were his. He's more than I could ask for.

Dpo is 2 or 3 and have had cramps every day. Boy you can tell I o'd from the right side. That was the side the hsg had to push through. Had baby dreams at night. I hope its a.good omen!


----------



## jojo1972

I agree with cj, so cute xxx Your bump is gorgeous xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I must say that all the pregnant ladies on here look gorgeous with their (bump) bundles of joy xxx

Crystal we haven't heard from you again and we hope you are alright and hopefully pregnant babes? xxx

Hopefully we have caught this month Faith and CJ xxx

I'm now 3 dpo and no symptoms at all. I had really bad ovulation pain this time on my left and a couple of hours after it dissapeared..... I haven't suffered since xxx

Wishing all us TR ladies loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/B_22.jpg

Our little princess!!


----------



## cj72

That's such a cool pic! 4d? Who does she look like?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj & jojo, good luck to both of you:thumbup: sounds good so far!!

Floppy, I have to say...you wear a baby well:haha: very cute! So sad to hear that you grew up without a Mom or dad....i just can't even imagine :hugs: it is crazy how our spouses feel so close to us that they are family without blood relationship (thank goodness:haha:) but I've always looked at that scenario to prove that you can love an adopted baby like your own bio children.

Mnj, beautiful scan!! Wow what amazing technology is available...no surprises left:happydance:

afm, 9dpo...sore bbs, cramps on my left side where I o'd and lower back pain on left side:shrug: don't know what to make of it. I'm like a fish...I'm sitting here thinking...did I feel this last month too? Just can't remember :shrug: could all be related to scrubbing rooms of tile floor as we get ready to leave our condo:wacko:


----------



## cj72

Good luck Faith! Niggles! Sounds promising! How long is your luteal phase? Girls, go to foodnetwork.com and look up the Barefoot Contessa's chicken pot pie. Woohoo ! Its in the oven right now!


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I was just saying that last night after we got home!! I'd never had this with my older kids so it was awesome. My mom cried like a baby :) 

CJ she def has my husbands lips!! Other than that I can't really say yet haha!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, my LP is *usually* 14 days..however, last month was only 12. It just so happens that last cycle I wasn't taking my B-50 Complex as I had run out and not reordered. I've been taking it this whole cycle so we'll see if that makes a difference. If I were to make a guess..I would almost say AF would be here tomorrow..I'm now in my *eating everything in sight pre-AF mode* although if I'm 9dpo and still have 5 days until af shows, I shouldn't quite be at that stage yet which makes me wonder if my lp will be short again:nope::cry: guess we'll know if just a few days..or less:(

I'm off to look-up the chix pot pie..how was it?...I LOVE comfort food:haha:


----------



## jojo1972

Sounding very promising Faith xxx


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> https://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/mnjhowell/B_22.jpg
> 
> Our little princess!!

Absolutely adorable mnj! Did you u/s done privately or was this at your routine OB appt?


----------



## jasminep0489

It's so amazing how those scans look! I hope my insurance will approve one of those for me later on. Your little princess is beautiful! 

CJ- I'm curious as to how that pot pie turned out. The DH is dying for me to make it now...lol 

Good luck on the BFP's ladies. I can't wait to hear some good news!

AFM- Still sleeping the days away. I truly hope this fatigue goes away in the second tri. Still worrying everyday too. Guess that's normal in the first tri. I'm trying to relax a little each week, but its so hard to do. Keep me in your prayers ladies and I will keep you in mine. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mnj, love the scan pic.

Jasmine, I was very nervous in the first tri too. Just take it one day at a time. Oh, and the fatigue normally leaves in the 2nd tri but returns in the 3rd. Well at least for me. LOL


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy we paid an independent sonographer. She is who we used at 16 weeks to find out our gender also. Love her and her husband, they are so sweet and make the appt very personal. 

AFM I passed out in the shower this morning. Not sure how long I was out before I came to and was able to get to my phone I had in the bathroom playing music. So now I've been admitted and OB said I'd be here for the long haul! Really sucks as I still have so much to do but I'll do anything to get her here safe and sound. We are waiting for the bizillion labs they did to come back and I've started a 24 hour urine. Not consistent contractions on the monitor so that's a plus.


----------



## jojo1972

Oh my mnj, I'm so sorry to hear that but at least you are in the safest place for you and your princess and FX that they can get you further along before she is born. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## cj72

Mnj! Sweetie, I hope everything turns out to be okay! Did you hurt yourself? Ive done that before when I was sick

Girls, the chicken pot pie was ridiculously good! I use a refrigerated pie crust. I *can* make it, I just lack the patience, lol. The actual filling is easy. I use steamfresh frozen veggies which taste so fresh! I also cube same red potatoes and throw them in. Milk is almost as good as heavy cream. Heavy cream just makes it thicker. On a scale of 1-10, my family thinks it's a 12 !

All I had today was a slight dip in temps and some gross progesterone clumps. Ew.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ that potpie sounds so yummy!! I have some pretty nasty bruses on my back and shoulders and gash on on my ear. Your chart is looking pretty good


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I'm praying for you and little one. Ooh what a difference a day makes:cry: take care!!

Afm, big temp dip today:cry: only 10dpo, so af may be coming really early this cycle...NO GOOD! worse than bfn...a lutal phase defect!!:wacko: especially after 14mo. with normal lp:cry: see what tomorrow brings

Cj, when we get home I'm trying that pot pie:happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I am sorry about the temp dip but your not out till the witch shows. A lot if things affect your temps so you never know. Still praying for you hun


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks mnj:hugs: it did go back up a little this morning...so not sure. However I'm having slippery cm which usually means af is circling. How are YOU today?


----------



## ready4onemore

*mnj*, Sorry about you being sick. I will be praying for you. Are you okay? 

*Faith*, you are still in it so don't give up just yet.

How are all the other ladies today?


----------



## cj72

Mnj- poor thing. Im glad you're resting. I had a dip in my chart yesterday and back up today, so im hopeful. Fx'd Faith. I hope the witch stays away!

Afm not much on 5 dpo. Just some pressure on my right side when I take the time to sit Down and rest oh had his surgery today and Is resting. just waiting for the tww to pass by!


----------



## floppyears

jasminep0489 said:


> It's so amazing how those scans look! I hope my insurance will approve one of those for me later on. Your little princess is beautiful!
> 
> CJ- I'm curious as to how that pot pie turned out. The DH is dying for me to make it now...lol
> 
> Good luck on the BFP's ladies. I can't wait to hear some good news!
> 
> AFM- Still sleeping the days away. I truly hope this fatigue goes away in the second tri. Still worrying everyday too. Guess that's normal in the first tri. I'm trying to relax a little each week, but its so hard to do. Keep me in your prayers ladies and I will keep you in mine. :hugs:

I know it's easier said then done with the worrying. I did in the beginning too. And was wiped out during the first Tri whew. By the 2nd one energy restored and now the 3rd back to being wiped out tired easily. Hang in there hunni. xxxx hugs.


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Floppy we paid an independent sonographer. She is who we used at 16 weeks to find out our gender also. Love her and her husband, they are so sweet and make the appt very personal.
> 
> AFM I passed out in the shower this morning. Not sure how long I was out before I came to and was able to get to my phone I had in the bathroom playing music. So now I've been admitted and OB said I'd be here for the long haul! Really sucks as I still have so much to do but I'll do anything to get her here safe and sound. We are waiting for the bizillion labs they did to come back and I've started a 24 hour urine. Not consistent contractions on the monitor so that's a plus.

:hugs: oh no sorry to read this hunni. Prayers of protection and for it to be revealed what is causing this. Please update when you can.


----------



## cj72

Faith, how was that pot pie?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Faith, how was that pot pie?

Haven't gotten tho try it yet as we are still traveling. We left on Monday afternoon and now heading to Houston, tx for our last art show of the winter/spring season. We hope to be home (wyo) 28th:thumbup: thankfully the storms moved out of the Houston area just in time. 
So today I'm 12dpo..bbs not so sore, I have a pms-y feeling headache and waves of nausea..which could be car sickness from working on school work with dd in thhIe back seat:wacko: cm is back to creamy and temp is still up. I am feeling a little achy/crampy too. At least I won't be having a short lp again this cycle...looks like the b50 comp is working. We'll see what tomorrow bring:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Holding out hope for you sweetie! Fx'd!


----------



## mnjhowell

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well........can't wait to see the BFPs!! 

AFM the perinatologist came to see us today and we did a sono. Izzy looks great and is weighing in at 3 pounds!! She's transverse so he said she only has about 4 weeks to go head down or she may not turn at all :( not excited at the thought of a c section but hey whatever it takes. He also said all my labs are PERFECT and my blood pressure is great despite the horrible headaches and dizziness. He thinks I'm having hormone induced migraines and that's what's causing the problem not anything to do with preeclampsia!! We were thrilled to here this news and we are waiting for my OB to come by so we can question him and see if there is something we can try so maybe I can get home.


----------



## floppyears

Good to hear your getting answers :). I hope she turns so that you will not have to have c section.


----------



## cj72

Fx'd you don't need one!

afm- im on day 4 of my Atkins diet and we stopped by Starbucks for a mocha latte. I remembered the whole milk and sugar free chocolate but forgot about the decaf! About 4 hours after. About 10 pm I started having af type cramps. It's too early for af. I didn't think caffeine would do that, but I don't ever drink it in the tww. Sometimes during af, but never cramps before. Any ideas?

How are you girls doing? Hope you're sleeping in this am Mnj!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I never stopped caffeine until I got pregnant so I don't know as far as the AF cramps but caffeine dehydrates you and can cause muscle cramps, so of your not accustomed to it it's possible that the cramps are from it.


----------



## cj72

I am one of those people that always has a drink close by, so cant be that. I was so upset with myself. At my age I have to give myself the best possible chance and last night I was so worried! Johnny had his surgery a few days ago and is still feeling rough, but is really looking forward to testing soon. I ordered more of the sensitive preg tests, but have good ones for back up. I have promised myself not to put the test up to the light to look for the least possible line this month, lol. I really hope this is lucky cycle 13. It would really lift his spirits!


----------



## cj72

Ok, same thing today, and 7 dpo. Implantation cramps maybe? Been laying on the sofa for a few hours and my temp is 98.75! Its never that high!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey girls......:hugs:

Faith - I am praying for your BFP girl, sounds so promising, I have everything crossed for you babes...xxxx

CJ, Yey for the atkins diet, I lost 2 stone in a month but I suffered terribly with headaches so drink plenty water to keep hydrated, implantation sounds promising and yey to your temps too xx

Mnj - I hope she turns, I know little girls are lazy and I had to have a section early as my baby was breech and even though the Dr tried to turn her manually (ouch it hurt) but she still stayed head up, I know crouching down on your hands and knees with your bottom up in the air is good for trying to turn breech babies but it needs to be done at least 3 times a day, fingers crossed your baby turns in time, there is still time tho xxx I know they scanned me until the morning my section was booked just to make sure ..lol...xxx 

Floppy - your looking swell, :hugs: keep up the good work xxx

Jo Jo, how is going babes, any lines yet?...I know there will be plenty testing going on .......baby dust xxx

Thinking about everyone on here as always...x Big hugs x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I'm so glad you dropped by:hugs: did you get your tattoo:haha: 

Mnj, I'm so thrilled your blood work came back GOOD and no preeclampsia :happydance::happydance: I hope Izzy gets turned around and no c-section is required:hugs:

Cj and Jojo, this cycle is all yours...come on BFPs:happydance:

Afm, af should be here right on schedule tomorrow...had a temp drop yest. I've spent nearly a year and a half of my life focused on TTC:cry: I'm regretful of the time I've focused on that rather than my wonderful dh and 3 amazing blessings God has already given us. I'm really finished with living my life in two week increments:nope: I'm finally letting go of ALL of it. Dh and I will bd when we feel like it and for no other reason:winkwink: I feel that I have given it all I can and TOO much more. I'm completely at peace with the decision:flower: I will, however, keep tabs on everyone here:winkwink: rooting for new BFPs and healthy deliveries for our mommas-to-be:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## jojo1972

A lot of ladies actually fall pregnant when not trying to concieve, the relaxed approach seems to work wonders. Easier said than done though isn't it! I've not temped at all through all my cycles since having Callum and have only used opks and preseed with maca, but only because the maca regulates my cycle which was all over the place. I also have ovulation near enough on time with the maca too and I don't suffer with such heavy periods on it either. I'm praying that we see some new BFPs this month. I'm 8dpo today and stupidly tested. Obviously it was BFN but I never learn :wacko: xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

*Crystal*, I am so glad to see you post. I have been thinking loads about you. 

*Faith*, after my ectopic I felt just like you. I actually gave up because I knew my chances were cut in half (literally). So I am still praying and rooting for you.

*Jojo*, I hope you get a BFP really soon.

*Afm*, nothing new to report. I will upload some pictures to my journal this weekend. I hope to take maternity pictures soon. I have about 8 weeks of work to go. I am so ready to be off. LOL


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks for the thoughts Karen xx :hugs: I cant believe you are 30+ weeks already wow they have flown by in a blink!...I can imagine it hasn't for you and I think the 3rd trimester always seem to drag by, and are you really finishing work in another 8 weeks?..... wow that seems too close to your D Date! I BET you are ready for a break before baby comes.......I hope little one hangs on until you finish work as you will need some rest and rightly due I say!....Big Hugs Karen and I cant wait to see your little cutie xxxx

Sorry about your temp dip Faith, its always a little disheartening to see the drop...just to let you know AF is on her way....Damn witch!, however its not over until she shows her face!...xx I know exactly how you are feeling tho, and I agree with Jo Jo and have heard so many success stories of women getting preggo when NTNP and I am hanging on that hope too!....I know...and I have said myself, that I was "done" with TTC and it was running my life to extremities but rest assured I still CANNOT accept or believe that it "WONT" happen again, so my faith is coming from somewhere, I know you will find some strength to carry on, even if only inside your heart.........stay strong girl.....don't give up yet! I am right here with you xxxx

JoJo - 8DPO- you've done well to hang on until now....lol...I am sure a line will show up soon enough tho, I feel a BFP coming on this thread soon.......xxx

CJ I hope its also your turn to cheer us up, bring on your BFP for us TR girls!....xxx

Jasmine, how you doing girl?......xx Thinking about you too! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Faith, we're here for you no matter what you chose. Hugs ;) I hope af stays away!

Jojo- I'm still waiting for my ic's to get here, so no testing until they do! So unless it gets here tomorrow, I don't get to test until Tuesday morning! That mailman better not show his face on my block without those ic's, lol. Both of us are 9dpo tomorrow...Fx'd! We are all.due some good news!. Floppy, love the new pic, and Karen, can't wait to see yours! 

Mnj, I hope you got some naptime in today! I thought about you all laid up. I'm sure she will turn!

Crystal, I missed you so badly! We all did! Welcome back, sweetie!

Afm, 8 dpo and 2 days of cramps later..no spotting, still getting progesterone clumps..but I run out on Monday on 11 dpo. I usually have a 12 day LP, so unless I see a line of some sort, im not spending the money ($100) for more. Next month, I'm going au naturale. He's still going to be in a lot of pain, and I'm not going to push him, even though 40 is 2.5 months away and I can hear the clock ticking. Maybe I can ask for an iui for my birthday present!


----------



## mnjhowell

Crystal glad to "hear" from you!! (((((((hugs)))))))

CJ praying for lucky 13!! 

Faith we are always here!! 

Jojo your so right about easier said than done. I tried to not try when I got pg but I still used opk just no temping or anything else. 

Ready your so close Hun!! I can't wait to see your precious bundle of joy!! 

AFM I'm home ladies and on some new medication and also some blood pressure medicine in case the migraine causes it to go up. I'm on modified bed rest so trying different positions to turn this stubborn baby :)


----------



## crystal69uk

CJ I hope the postman brings those tests for you!......remember think positive - pee positive........JoJo cant wait to hear of your testing results too xxx

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Ok. NOTHING tastes good this morning. I love to have my earl grey tea but it tasted bad this morning. Made scrambled cheese eggs, one of my favorites, BLAH! What in the world?!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ your chart looks great!!


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Ok. NOTHING tastes good this morning. I love to have my earl grey tea but it tasted bad this morning. Made scrambled cheese eggs, one of my favorites, BLAH! What in the world?!

A promising sign.....whoooohooo did the mail man arrive with the IC's?....cant wait to hear your news x


----------



## cj72

Nope. He sure didn't bring them. I do have an frer and some epts. I will take one Monday morning unless my temp dips. Even if they come on Monday I cant test until Tuesday morning. Oh who am I kidding. There are 20 of them. I will do one the night they're in the mailbox. ;) 

Mnj, I think so too, but I think its mostly the progesterone. I do seem to have an awful amount of implantation dip type dips in my charts, but no bfps. Are those dips normal? Eh, if they are those k.d of dips, the progesterone should help. Next month, not trying unless oh is up to it. He's better since the rotator cuff surgery, but In a lot of pain, then he starts therapy which im sure will be painful. TTC will be the last thing on his mind, im sure.

Crystal, are you and dh TTC or npnt? Looks like its go time if so.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi CJ, yeah all systems are go this month, but no OPK's, no temping, just enjoying BD as much as we can to give it a good go....that's all we can do.........it is in Gods hands now, so what will be, will be......xxxx

Baby dust to everyone still trying, I know this is one hell of a rollercoaster I'm riding in my life, when I have experienced every emotion known to women!....lol...and I know everyone on here has their own story to tell too, but at least I know I am not alone....and it does help to know I have friends on here, who are supportive and caring and in exactly the same boat I am in......thank you girls xxxx


----------



## floppyears

Crystal hugs hunni it's always wonderful hearing from you :)


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I also had those dips and each month I just knew I was pregnant and it was implantation. The cycle I got pg I had given up temping, as per DHs request, and I don't know what it looked like. So I still think your cycle is looking great and I have a feeling this is your month!!


----------



## cj72

I hope so. My cycles are kinda short. Its the 13th cycle but will be a year from tr on April 13. I am so ready. And I run out of progesterone tomorrow. Plus, mama needs a tax write off! ;) had about 60 sec of af like cramps this morning...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I hope so. My cycles are kinda short. Its the 13th cycle but will be a year from tr on April 13. I am so ready. And I run out of progesterone tomorrow. Plus, mama needs a tax write off! ;) had about 60 sec of af like cramps this morning...

Come on, Cj:happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies!! Any news yet?


----------



## cj72

Used my only ept and it was negative at 11 dpo. Just waiting on my ics/ af. Wednesday is when she should show up. I will say this...no PMS at all this month! Yay!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm the same:cry: The only up being that it looks like I'm having a normal 28 day cycle this time:happydance: No AF show yet but I am very crampy x


----------



## cj72

Sorry jojo. It isn't over yet!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I was very crampy too!! 

CJ yay for no PMS but sorry about your bfn.


----------



## crystal69uk

Thinking about you all girls. Sorry about the BFN's, I really thought we would have some positive tests on here this month.....xxxx Its not over until the witch shows her face though, fingers crossed :hugs: xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

F'xd for you ladies! :flower:

Many :hugs: and prayers for all of you expecting and trying! 

Crystal and Faith...I truly hope that NTNP gives you as successfl an outcome as it did me. I really was not expecting the wonderful surprise I got. 

Please keep me in your prayers as i go to the doctor tomorrow. I will have an ultrasound to see how the baby is doing. I haven't seen the baby since the beginning of my sixth week when we saw the heartbeat so I am very, very excited and of course nervous. i will try to post as soon as I get back home to let you all know the outcome. 

Have a wonderful day/night wherever you are! (I know my evening will drag by but luckily my appt. is 9am in the morning and I won't have to wait all day tomorrow for my scan )


----------



## ready4onemore

jasmine, hoping for the best for you at the doctor's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

Jasmine, can't wait to hear about your scan!
Mailman showed up with my ics! Yay! Of course I cant tell anything right now, so will test again tomorrow


----------



## crystal69uk

Here is wishing everything goes fantastically well for you at the Doctors - Jasmine, cant wait to see your scan pictures, your little beanie will have grown so much by now, I am sure you will be amazed all over again...xxxx Big Hugs xxxx


----------



## cj72

Bfn this morning on ic. I expect spotting and af tonight or tomorrow. What's the update Jojo?


----------



## crystal69uk

:hugs: CJ, sorry about your test, it sounded so promising too by your symptoms xx Chin up hunny xx

Jo Jo how you getting on with your testing babes xxx Fingers crossed..xx:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I took my last test this morning and started seeing a line (ic by the way) and accidently dropped it down the loo:haha: Theres only me that could do it ey:dohh: So I went out this afternoon and got some SD ones. Well I have only just took one and :bfn: I still haven't started AF even though I''ve got cramping, but thats normal with pregnancy too. 12 dpo today and it looks like I'm going to have a normal 28 day cycle this time. If AF hasn't shown by tonight I will test again in the morning just to be on the safe side, but I think I'm defo out this month:cry:

Can't wait to see your scan pics Jasmine and I'm sorry about your BFN cj xxx

Faith has AF shown yet? xxx

Crystal, I hope you get your BFP this time babes xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. He or she is absolutely perfect....Thank God!!!! Was just a dancing away on the U/S screen...lol I'll be safely in my 2nd trimester in a few weeks and will breathe easier then, but I am so on :cloud9: right now. I'll get the scan pics up soon.....just had to share this with you all since some of you have been there with me from the start of this journey. I'm praying for you all everyday! Here's to hoping that the NTNP works out for you as well!! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Thats wonderful news Jasmine, I can't wait to see the pics :happydance: Time starts flying in the second tri then drags again in the third :wacko: xxx

I tested again as no AF has turned up and its definately a no go for me this month. A bfp would of shown up by now at 13dpo so I'm out and just waiting for the witch to show. The good news is though that I've had a longer LP this time so the maca has worked its magic and I'm hoping it works more magic next month.

CJ hows your testing going? Hoping you get your BFP today hunny xxx

Hope you are feeling better mnj? xxx

Crystal FX for you babes xxx

Hope everything is ok Faith? xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Wonderful news Jasmine!...:happydance: I am soooo soooo happy for ya girl! and your family, how wonderful, just try and relax now and really enjoy the rest of your pregnancy journey xxxx Cant wait to see the piccies...xx

Sorry about your BFN Jo Jo, brilliant news about macca extending your LP though, its only a matter of time I think before you will be preggo again, and I cant wait for it to happen xxx

Has AF showed up yet CJ, I hope not hunny, thinking about you too!..xxx

Faith, I know you are popping in, between working hard etc, just wanted to let you know we are here if you need us xxx :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I don't know what to think. Bfn with an evap line...barely. af should been here yesterday. Felt nauseous and have that " af" feeling, so I expect her today. I think the progesterone is responsible for af being a little behind.

Jasmine, great news!


----------



## cj72

And spotting, so I'm out.


----------



## crystal69uk

So sorry CJ, I know how it feels.....hugs. x


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry ladies :(


----------



## jojo1972

I started spotting yesterday too and this morning I'm in full flow :happydance: I'm over the moon that I've had a normal 28 day cycle and LP but a little sad that I'm not pregnant. 

I'm going back to work in 2 months when my maternity leave is over. They said to start back 28th May so I don't lose any MP. I'm very nervous of leaving Callum but I'm sure it will make me treasure every moment with him even more than I already do xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

:cry: Sorry about AF showing JoJo, but YEY for your cycle length! :happydance:

I cant believe the time has flown by for you going back to work, how are going to manage with Callum, are you having family look after him while you go back to work?..It so hard being a working mum but its something we have to do at one point......Hugs xx Hopefully you will be preggo soon anyway then you will be off again on ML...lol xx


----------



## crystal69uk

MNJ - Loving the new baby pictures!, what a great 3D scan! Congrats hunny, I bet you are on :cloud9: xx


----------



## cj72

Never thought I'd say this but, about time I had a real period!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Crystal, Yes Tia is going to look after Callum til she goes to college in September and then mum in law will have him inbetween Daddy having him. I've still got to work my nights and sleepins unfortunately and they won't change them..... But they are very high pay thankfully. I hate the thought of being away from Callum but hopefully I will be preggas again soon and off on maternity again lol. Living in the uk is so different from the us and the benefits are so much better. Even though we are all in a resession! UK still has hell of a lot more benefits than the US. We have the National Health FREE and we have SMP for 9 months after we have only been working for 6 months. OMG we have got it good.... I've had maternity and holidays for 10 months and I know i'm lucky as hell xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I agree with you totally Jo Jo there is alot of plus sides to living in the UK and we are looked after one way or another especially pregnant ladies, and mothers with young children I must say xxx

Glad you have things worked out for Callums care tho, its nice when family can share the support when going back to work, and especially Daddy who will feel alot more involved at this stage, I bet he becomes a real Daddys boy if Callum hasn't already xxx :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Glad you are feeling more positive CJ, bring on the flow...lol..Its always good to have a heavy bleed and get rid of that lining so a new one can grow xxx


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> I agree with you totally Jo Jo there is alot of plus sides to living in the UK and we are looked after one way or another especially pregnant ladies, and mothers with young children I must say xxx
> 
> Glad you have things worked out for Callums care tho, its nice when family can share the support when going back to work, and especially Daddy who will feel alot more involved at this stage, I bet he becomes a real Daddys boy if Callum hasn't already xxx :hugs:

Oh yes, he is a proper daddy's boy lol. He cries when anyone other than us picks him up! I think we've spoilt him a bit too much with picking himup and cuddling him all the time with any sort of wimper from him xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you totally Jo Jo there is alot of plus sides to living in the UK and we are looked after one way or another especially pregnant ladies, and mothers with young children I must say xxx
> 
> Glad you have things worked out for Callums care tho, its nice when family can share the support when going back to work, and especially Daddy who will feel alot more involved at this stage, I bet he becomes a real Daddys boy if Callum hasn't already xxx :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes, he is a proper daddy's boy lol. He cries when anyone other than us picks him up! I think we've spoilt him a bit too much with picking himup and cuddling him all the time with any sort of wimper from him xxxClick to expand...

I would be exactly the same hunny xxx, TR babies are much loved..xxx A little Miracle I say xx


----------



## cj72

Oh to have 10 mo maternity leave! If you have a regular birth 6 wks and a c section 8 weeks. You can take up to 12 weeks, but the last part is unpaid where I work.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, and Jojo, so sorry AF found you:( It STINKS, I know!! Hopefully the new cycle will bring spring BFPs:happydance:

Crystal, thanks for being such a sweetheart:hugs: I'm so happy you're sticking around, even after so much disappointment:hugs::hugs: I think we will get our BFPs when we least expect it:) I'm excited to see what the next few days bring for you:happydance:

Afm, currently cd8...*trying* a NTNP approach:haha:, although I have to say it is HARD because I know my cycle so well. We are still traveling...we were home for literally 4 hours...long enough to wash 3 loads of laundry and then packed back up and drove to AZ for a quick show and some other biz stuff:dohh: we're going to extend this trip by a few extra days and find a nice resort place to stay where we can just RELAX. We are all tired!!
Today is day 8 of my calorie-counting diet..so far it's not been too bad:flower: I'm not feeling deprived, but rather being more conscious of what I'm putting in my mouth and how often:haha: I'm using an app on my phone called *Lose It*..it keeps track of all my food and exercise for the day:thumbup: it's GREAT! 

Cj, how is Atkins going?:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, Floppy, Ready and Jasmine, how are you ladies doing?:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mnj, Floppy, Ready and Jasmine, how are you ladies doing?:hugs:

Awww Faith thanks for asking about me :hugs:. All is well on this end. Been busy with appointments, homeschooling and celebrations :). Spring break is in full force for all our children. Dd will be 17 on Monday(I just can't believe it) Tueday is 3D 4D u/s I waited till 32wks to be able to lock in on baby features :). I am praying that she is still a SHE. And that she cooperates :). Dh and children are super excited to see baby on the big screen. Our ds 14 was at a training and missed 18 week sonogram so he is really excited. OB apptment is this week as well as other appts. I'm busy, busy, busy whew. I will be taking maternity pics soon.


----------



## cj72

Atkins lasted only a couple of days last week, so tomorrow I'm back to day 1 . I only bought that kind of food this afternoon at the grocery store. So there is nothing in the house for me to eat off the diet. I ask bought mio drops to put in my water so I will leave the sprite zero alone. Im hoping to lose 20+ by the end of April. Cd3 and not taking the Clomid...not doing it is making me nuts! Relaxing with a natural cycle might be harder than I thought!
Fx'd o lots of spring bfps


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mnj, Floppy, Ready and Jasmine, how are you ladies doing?:hugs:

Doing well, thanks for asking.


----------



## crystal69uk

Karen, please post your pregnancy photo shoot piccies, we would love to see them, I bet they are FAB!....Look at your bump now! Wont be long before babba will be here....So happy for you babes xxx:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

crystal69uk said:


> Karen, please post your pregnancy photo shoot piccies, we would love to see them, I bet they are FAB!....Look at your bump now! Wont be long before babba will be here....So happy for you babes xxx:hugs:

As soon as the photograper post them to her website for me to view I will posted them. I did like the ones I did see. She did some really nice shots with me and my DH.


----------



## cj72

Very nice profile pic, ready! can't wait to see the others. There was the cutest by in church on Sunday and all ive done since then was wish I had ours. so darling! I am still so excited to try each month and its been a year. I wonder how long it will be until I go into panic mode [email protected] 41 next June?


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies. I am so sorry to see AF found yall :( doesnt that stupid witch know when to just leave a girl alone!!!

Hope everyone is doing well otherwise. I see everyone is BUSY :) 

Nesting has set in here but I cant keep my energy level up long enough to really do much. I have NOT had a headache since I started the new meds WOOOOHOOOOO
On a much sour note it is suspected that my moms cancer is back. She did blood work last week and we are waiting to have a PET scan this week and we follow up with the oncologist next week. I am actually thinking about asking him to come back to work with him (rumor is the nurse that took my spot is leaving in August) but not certain yet. DH thinks I need to stay home with Izzy and my mom and not be her nurse again. I just cant help it. I miss my patients and job SO much and I cant help but want to take care of my mom. 

OK sorry for the novel......Love you ladies soo much!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready, I love your avatar:) you look so beautiful! Can't wait to see the

PHP:




 other photos!

Cj, how's hubby recovering? I'm sure you're taking good care of him:flower: I love your ttc attitude:thumbup: I hope you keep it up and get your bfp. :hugs:

Mnj, wonderful news of NO headaches!! ah, the nesting time...I'm jealous:) I'm really, really sorry to hear about your Mom:( what kind of cancer? I will be praying for her.l

Crystal, I'm so excited for you girl:) I hope you're seeing double!! Xoxo

Spuggle, how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith she had breast cancer last year. She did not have a genetic form but she had what's called a triple negative cancer which came with a high rate of recurrence.


----------



## ready4onemore

This is my favorite one.
 



Attached Files:







US.jpeg.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, i hope she can beat it again:hugs: i know nutrition can play a strong role in the battle...are you familiar with a cookbook called The Cancer Free Kitchen? Also heard of great stories of juicing!

Ready, i love the photo...so beautiful and will be such a wonderful memory of the miracle God has given to you and hubby:) thanks for posting it!


----------



## mnjhowell

READY OMG THAT'S SIMPLY GORGEOUS!! 

Faith thank you, I'll go to Barnes and noble and look for the book.


----------



## cj72

Mnj, prayers going out to your family. Hugs!
Ready, just beautiful!
Faith, he's still in a lot of pain and will be for a while. He says it doesn't feel any better than the week it got operated on. It's been 2 weeks. Poor baby! I think he just likes me taking care of him! 
Hope you ladies have a wonderful week! <3


----------



## floppyears

ready4onemore said:


> This is my favorite one.

Soooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!! She captured that "Love thang" Love it!


----------



## jojo1972

Absolutely gorgeous Ready xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

I love the picture Karen, so lovely to see, thanks for sharing with us, awwww I am so happy for you both, and bump! You look FABULOUS!!!:hugs:

MNJ, take it easy hunny, you and bump are so important now, but can understand your worry, your just such a caring person you WILL find it hard to take a back seat when family need your help, try and rest when you can and make the most of it...:hugs:I really hope you mum feels better too, its such a horrible illness..x

Glad to see you posting again Faith babes, thinking of u, as always :hugs:

CJ - hope OH feels better soon and you get his arm sorted what a nightmare for you, especially on this ttc journey x Hope things improve soon. :hugs:

JoJo hi ya babes, :hugs: I bet your enjoying your Mat leave to the max! don't blame you either, has the snow arrived with you at your end, cant believe it was red hot last week and then we have a blanket of snow now and minus temps!!!!....like what is going on with our weather in the UK!!


----------



## jojo1972

The snow is expected to hit us tonight and tomorrow babes. Tegan has bad sun burn but I stayed out of it due to having my tattoo touched up with some more white on the rose. I'm also having a portrait done of Callum on my thigh. Here are a few pics of my tattoos of late xxx
7 butterflies for the living and angels in the sky xxx
2 twins on the shoulder xxx
Tinkerbell designed by Daniel for his sister Tegan (free handed by him by the way and its the exact drawing) xxx
The white rose me and warren threw to Dans grave with the rosary beads wrapped round it xxx

All my tats have been for my children and up to yet I'm carrying on the theme of them. They are big and small but I love each and everyone of them xxx
 



Attached Files:







407029_2962756501524_1039932378_4124308_771884317_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









403231_2734307510442_1039932378_4048582_891627950_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









404197_2734302310312_1039932378_4048566_23284136_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









430335_10150695356785240_549985239_11380723_229881048_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









431515_10150695356210240_549985239_11380721_278454083_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cj72

Love them! That's so sweet! I got mine for my 30th birthday and it's fading...about time for a touch up I am worried it will get messed up. Oh absolutely loves it. Did you get them all today?


----------



## jojo1972

I've been having them since Jan 14th and getting very addicted to them. I really should stop as I'm running out of space lol xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

They are addictive! I love all of your tatts, and what they stand for....xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

When are you getting your next one Crystal? Can't wait to see it xxx

You should both post a pic of your tats, I love em xxx


----------



## cj72

Love it! You're right crystal, love what they stand for!

Any hpt pics today?


----------



## crystal69uk

I thought about getting mine now, and then I thought the only way I would get it, would be if I still become pregnant and would have that saying to reflect how it really has been..x I only hope I can get it one day......xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Love it! You're right crystal, love what they stand for!
> 
> Any hpt pics today?

Too right xxx Yeah I have posted them on my journal, still hoping and trying to keep positive and calm xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Got a call that the oncologist wants to see my mom today at 11:15. Please say a prayer and I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## jojo1972

You have my prayers xxx Good luck xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

You have mine too MNJ - God bless x


----------



## cj72

Hoping and praying for good news <3


----------



## mnjhowell

It's not good and she will start treatment again ASAP but he gave 6 months. Thank you for all the prayers, ill probably be MIA for awhile but please know I love you all and I am praying for BFPs and happy healthy babies!


----------



## cj72

Oh mnj! I'm so sorry! If your mom is anything like you, she isnt going to take this laying down! Wr're pulling for her and here for you!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mnj, will be praying. Just know that God has the final say and prayer works. We love you and will be here for support.:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry MNJ xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you ladies. I guess I'm still in shock. She did so great last year and fought so hard, I'm just afraid she's just not got it in her to do it all again. She said she would give treatments a go but if she got to sick she was done. I can't say I blame her but I don't want it to come to that. She was also very clear that she wanted no treatments close to my due date. DH and I had already decided we wanted no one at the hospital with us and now there is no way I can tell my mom no. She also started an antidepressant and I am prayin that helps her through all of this. I'm just so so sad and depressed. Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you ladies. I guess I'm still in shock. She did so great last year and fought so hard, I'm just afraid she's just not got it in her to do it all again. She said she would give treatments a go but if she got to sick she was done. I can't say I blame her but I don't want it to come to that. She was also very clear that she wanted no treatments close to my due date. DH and I had already decided we wanted no one at the hospital with us and now there is no way I can tell my mom no. She also started an antidepressant and I am prayin that helps her through all of this. I'm just so so sad and depressed. Thank you all for the prayers.

I'm just so very sorry:cry::cry::nope: I will continue to pray for you and your family as you walk through this difficult season:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Prayers your way, Mnj...


----------



## floppyears

Mnj, hugs hunni 
Praying for your family.


----------



## cj72

So ready for spring break. We need good news!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and as I've recently (6 months ago) had my tubes redone I was hoping I could join this group. I have 5 children, 4 girls and 1 boy (from a previous relationship) and my partner and I are hoping to have a baby together. I had my tubes cut and tied in 2001 and honestly thought that was it for me. Went through the operation last September which apparently was very successful, both tubes redone and clear. A couple of months later I was found to have a large polyp 3.5cm which needed to be removed before TTC. I had this done in February and unfortunately I've since found out I have adenomyosis (endometriosis of the uterine muscles). 

After spending so much money ($9500) to have my reversal its so frustrating to have another hurdle to jump. I'm also 37 nearly 38 so I don't feel like I have a whole lot of time to get pregnant. It was lovely reading of all you ladies that have managed to fall pregnant since having your tubes redone. I'm a member of an australian forum and the success rate after tubal reversals on that forum is depressingly low. 1 out of the 40 plus people has managed to get pregnant. 

Anyway hoping you all don't mind me joining your group and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Christine


----------



## ready4onemore

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and as I've recently (6 months ago) had my tubes redone I was hoping I could join this group. I have 5 children, 4 girls and 1 boy (from a previous relationship) and my partner and I are hoping to have a baby together. I had my tubes cut and tied in 2001 and honestly thought that was it for me. Went through the operation last September which apparently was very successful, both tubes redone and clear. A couple of months later I was found to have a large polyp 3.5cm which needed to be removed before TTC. I had this done in February and unfortunately I've since found out I have adenomyosis (endometriosis of the uterine muscles).
> 
> After spending so much money ($9500) to have my reversal its so frustrating to have another hurdle to jump. I'm also 37 nearly 38 so I don't feel like I have a whole lot of time to get pregnant. It was lovely reading of all you ladies that have managed to fall pregnant since having your tubes redone. I'm a member of an australian forum and the success rate after tubal reversals on that forum is depressingly low. 1 out of the 40 plus people has managed to get pregnant.
> 
> Anyway hoping you all don't mind me joining your group and I look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> Christine

Welcome, don't worry about your age I am 39!


----------



## cj72

welcome! You'll find this group of ladies are wonderful!


----------



## mnjhowell

Chucky welcome to the group!! These ladies are wonderful and you'll not only find support and advice but friendship.


----------



## stmom26

I'm new here, I'm waiting to go to the Dr on May 8th ( feels like forever away) to talk with him about doing a Tubal Reversal.... I'm nervous but excited to try again.. any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome to the new ladies :flower: xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Newbies, :hugs: We have had some great success on this thread and will continue to do so, we have shared some sad times too, but that's what we are here for to lift everyone back up.....:happydance:..... of course everyone is on different days in their cycles etc, so support is around wherever you are in yours.......xxx Enjoy taking part and look forward to speaking with you soon :flower:

ATM - 12DPO today for me and BFN after some encouraging evap lines....I am not as gutted as I have been some months and I think testing early has prepared me for the bfn coming, and has helped my mood loads so I didnt have a big fall when it came to testing.....anything else showing would have been a bonus.....xxx

So come girlies I am counting on the TTC ladies to bring in the BFP's, I pray our time is close......this is one tough and long road!!! :hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Crystal, but there is still time to get that BFP still xxx


----------



## cj72

Crystal, i feel the same way, like im prepared for the bfn. I feel more in control. Cd10 and realizing Im too old to fall asleep on the sofa without paying for it later lol

Stmom, The surgery was a breeze and I had a very fast recovery. I'm 39 also. This is my 14th cycle and no bfp. The other 10 ladies who had surgery the same month as me have all gotten pregnant, inclui.g the ones who were older than me where we got it done. Sperm analysis was fine. No idea whats keeping me from getting pregnant. I wish you a very easy surgery and recovery and that you get your bfp straight away!

2012 still feels like its going to be our year for those of us still waiting! Fx'd!


----------



## mommax3

Crystal Im so sorry your road is so damn long! I keep you in my prayers and continue to believe you will get that bfp!!!! positive vibes your way :)
To everyone hay!!!! how is everyone doing? I dont have much time these days but im still lurking :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax3, your baby is a DOLL! I would smother her with kisses:haha:

Crystal, I'm really sorry about...yet another bfn cycle:( your such an encourager here...keep at it. I know you will get your baby! 

Girls, I hope you all have a very blessed Easter!

love you all and soooo much appreciate the strong shoulders that are here. This journey is not for the faint of heart....that has most certainly been proven:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Nice to see some new ladies here. I wish you both successful outcomes. :flower:

Keep on trying ladies...it's time for another BFP soon!

Crystal-you're in my thoughts and prayers, my friend. :hugs:

I wanted to let some of the new ones and also the ones still trying, that I truly believe this contributed to my BFP...when my husband and I were trying hard every month we were DTD quite a bit through the fertile part of my cycle but when we quit actually trying and went to NTNP we only DTD one time during that fertile time. I think it allowed the DH to have a lot more swimmers. I think this and the fact that I was not stressed out about everything like was i Oing, do I have enough CM, did we do it enough, and the thousand other questions that we go through when we are TTC. It felt so good to step away from it all and let what will be....be. I hope and pray all of you still trying for that BFP get it very, very soon! The main thing is not to give up, but to relax and not to let it rule every aspect of your life or life may end up passing you by (in two week increments of course...lol) :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,
Sorry for the recent bfn. I know how that feels. But I also agree with Jasmine. When I got my bfp I did not have an opk or any test because I had given up. I know it easier said than done but I pray for each of you often. I know this journey is hard and sometimes painful.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww thank you so much for your support and encouragement ladies, I appreciate it soo soo much, I am going to take your advice though and take a back seat on the TTC rollercoaster...It is so hard not to think about what cycle day you are on etc and looking for cm and using opks, but I am going to be determined NOT to think about it, I know I have said it before but I mean it this time, xxxxxxx I did cheat a little this cycle but I am getting better lol......I just cant accept the fact I wont get preggers, so I will keep my faith, however it is getting weaker and I think I am near the end and feel like giving up....I just cant though...but I will chill now, thanks girls xxxx :hugs: mwah xxxx


----------



## cj72

My doc said the same thing about not doing it every night before O. Thats our plan if oh is up to it. That hard head mowed the lawn with only one arm to push and now hes feeling terrible! only a few more days til o and im not sure hes up for it. Its okay. Bfns for a year so one more month wont hurt a thing. Faith and Crystal, you've waited a long time, girls. Do what your heart tells you to do. I hope all of you have a great Easter!

Hey Momma! Good to hear from you!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks very much for the welcome ladies. It's fantastic to read about all the ladies who've managed to fall pregnant since their tubal reversal. I hope and pray that this will be me sometime in the near future. 

AF still hasn't shown up, one week late and still BFN so I don't know what's happening with my cycle. My cycle has always been 24-26 days max and since having my tubes clamped I've never gone over 26 days so it's unbelievable for me to go this long without bleeding. Just wish it would hurry up and get here so we can start a new month.

Hope you all have a wonderful easter.


----------



## stmom26

Praying for you Crystal.


----------



## mini1978

hello ladys and congrats to all the ladys who has had a pregnancy after there TR...im new here...so my story is im 33 i have 5 kiddos after youngest in 04 i had my TL done...so now 2012 i had a TR done...soooo im also waiting and wondering how long it would take to get a bfp...dr said came out good and both tubes open...just waiting and trying


----------



## floppyears

mini1978 said:


> hello ladys and congrats to all the ladys who has had a pregnancy after there TR...im new here...so my story is im 33 i have 5 kiddos after youngest in 04 i had my TL done...so now 2012 i had a TR done...soooo im also waiting and wondering how long it would take to get a bfp...dr said came out good and both tubes open...just waiting and trying

:flower: welcome


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, well I'm cycle day 11 and I've got positive opks already :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

mini1978 said:


> hello ladys and congrats to all the ladys who has had a pregnancy after there TR...im new here...so my story is im 33 i have 5 kiddos after youngest in 04 i had my TL done...so now 2012 i had a TR done...soooo im also waiting and wondering how long it would take to get a bfp...dr said came out good and both tubes open...just waiting and trying

Good luck hunny, I pray your journey isn't as long as mine, I am onto my 20th cycle with no sticky beanie yet, time is ticking age wise for me as I am 39 ...tick...tick, but I am still hoping.....lots of ladies on this thread have their sticky bfp's and JoJo is even trying for her second!!!! I pray this journey will be a short one for you, Good luck :flower:



cluckymumof5 said:


> Thanks very much for the welcome ladies. It's fantastic to read about all the ladies who've managed to fall pregnant since their tubal reversal. I hope and pray that this will be me sometime in the near future.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown up, one week late and still BFN so I don't know what's happening with my cycle. My cycle has always been 24-26 days max and since having my tubes clamped I've never gone over 26 days so it's unbelievable for me to go this long without bleeding. Just wish it would hurry up and get here so we can start a new month.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful easter.

Sorry about AF being late......Since my TR my cycles have varied always down to Ovulation time and not my LP stage, as that is not supposed to change, maybe you have just Ovulated later than you thought and AF will come soon, I know what you mean about wanting to get onto another fresh cycle though......Good luck x:flower:



cj72 said:


> My doc said the same thing about not doing it every night before O. Thats our plan if oh is up to it. That hard head mowed the lawn with only one arm to push and now hes feeling terrible! only a few more days til o and im not sure hes up for it. Its okay. Bfns for a year so one more month wont hurt a thing. Faith and Crystal, you've waited a long time, girls. Do what your heart tells you to do. I hope all of you have a great Easter!
> 
> Hey Momma! Good to hear from you!

We rarely DTD every night as poor DH couldn't keep up anyway, and I know sperm need to recoop to have the best chance........Your poor OH CJ, the grass could have waited, I really hope you can find the time and energy to get one BD in this fertile time, it could only take that Once! Good luck babes xxxx :hugs:



jojo1972 said:


> Hi ladies, well I'm cycle day 11 and I've got positive opks already :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Go girl........I have a feeling we will be seeing some BFP's around here soon xxxx:happydance::hugs:

Faith - how you feeling babes, think about you often, stay with me hopefully we will get our BFP's together, hope your relaxed approach is working for you....:hugs:

Pregnant and nursing friends, thinking about you all too! I never forget and you still give me the strength to carry on....knowing the dream can become real! :hugs:

Happy Easter to everyone, have a great time with family etc xx love you all xxx


----------



## cj72

Welcome mini!

Jo, it looks like we are both 11 dpo...i will opk after lunch and again at dinner. 

Crystal, I know it. But I'm madly in love with that hard head! It doesnt help that he's one of those guys who is always on the go. He's practically climbing the walls! If this month is a no go, then I will just have to deal with it. 

Baby dust to you all, and Happy Easter!


----------



## mini1978

thank u ladys...
i have a ???? i had my TR 2-29-12. well n mar 17-12 i got AF with really bad cramps....my AF is suppost to be here on the 21st this mth...i usually get cramps 2 wks before she comes but nothing yet...y is tht...my bbs are a lil sore, a slight headache is all...ive been n bed most of the day...any advice...


----------



## cluckymumof5

Still no AF for me, at day 34 of this cycle. Starting feeling a little cramp last night so hopefully she's on her way. Have an appointment with the hospital on the 16th to discuss the adenomyosis and I should receive the results from my blood tests this week. Due to finding more cysts on my ovaries the doctor has checked for Cancer markers. I'm praying they come back okay.

Once AF finally shows up I'm going to start charting to see what's happening with this body of mine. I tried to do it a couple of months ago but for the life of me I couldn't manage to wake up at the same time every single morning. The alarm would go off and I'd hit the snooze button. I'll also start using OPK's again. I always struggle to hold out on the drinking and peeing for the two hours before doing the test. This month I will try harder and see if I can finally manage a positive OPK.

jojo1972 goodluck, hopefully this month is a positive month for you.

cj72 goodluck OPKing today, hopefully you get a positive.

crystal69uk I really hope you see a BFP soon. I've only been trying for 5 months and it can be pretty disheartening month after month trying and getting no where. Will keep my fingers crossed that sooner rather than later you get some awesomely positive news.

mini1978 I hope your journey is a quick one and you get a BFP quickly. Did your doctor tell you how long you should wait before TTC? I was told 2 full cycles and then we could start, I made 3 weeks and we couldn't help ourselves.


----------



## mini1978

cluckymumof5 said:


> Still no AF for me, at day 34 of this cycle. Starting feeling a little cramp last night so hopefully she's on her way. Have an appointment with the hospital on the 16th to discuss the adenomyosis and I should receive the results from my blood tests this week. Due to finding more cysts on my ovaries the doctor has checked for Cancer markers. I'm praying they come back okay.
> 
> Once AF finally shows up I'm going to start charting to see what's happening with this body of mine. I tried to do it a couple of months ago but for the life of me I couldn't manage to wake up at the same time every single morning. The alarm would go off and I'd hit the snooze button. I'll also start using OPK's again. I always struggle to hold out on the drinking and peeing for the two hours before doing the test. This month I will try harder and see if I can finally manage a positive OPK.
> 
> jojo1972 goodluck, hopefully this month is a positive month for you.
> 
> cj72 goodluck OPKing today, hopefully you get a positive.
> 
> crystal69uk I really hope you see a BFP soon. I've only been trying for 5 months and it can be pretty disheartening month after month trying and getting no where. Will keep my fingers crossed that sooner rather than later you get some awesomely positive news.
> 
> mini1978 I hope your journey is a quick one and you get a BFP quickly. Did your doctor tell you how long you should wait before TTC? I was told 2 full cycles and then we could start, I made 3 weeks and we couldn't help ourselves.


he said to wait til April 30....but we couldnt help ourselves either


----------



## cj72

Mini, i know my af was crazy for the first 3 mo after tr with all sorts of symptoms. I hope its good news!

Cluckmumof5, I hope its good news for you, too! 

Jo, neg opk today, so looks like you might be ahead of me this month. Might get mine tomorrow ;)


----------



## mnjhowell

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Hello to EOE!! I'm still reading posts and still praying for everyone.


----------



## mini1978

went to bed last nite with the headache still tht hanging on...still have a slight one this morning...i was holding out on taking meds. for it but headache is just tht an ache...gunna do very lil as possible 2day besides wash clothes...All u ladys have a good day...


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok and I hope that headache goes away soon Mini xxx

Well I ovulated last night and got the last bit of BDing in this morning so FX Callum gets a lil bro or sis due in January?

I hope today is 'O' day cj, we still have the same dates for AF though, and I'm praying we both get preggers together with the same due date xxx


----------



## mini1978

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all ok and I hope that headache goes away soon Mini xxx
> 
> Well I ovulated last night and got the last bit of BDing in this morning so FX Callum gets a lil bro or sis due in January?
> 
> I hope today is 'O' day cj, we still have the same dates for AF though, and I'm praying we both get preggers together with the same due date xxx


YOU GO GIRL:winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

Hello Ladies, its been awhile! I been somewhat breaking, however I screwed up this month with my break of ntnp. So now I'm confused because I haven't been temping or keeping up with myself until last monday when I was CD13. I found digital OPK's and thought I wouldn't waste them and pee on them! You are suppose to do the digital ones in the morning but I did it twice a day anyways. lol! So monday morning (CD13) it was negative, Tuesday morning (CD14) it was negative. Wednesday morning (CD15) It was positive and negative that afternoon. So I read up on the digi opk stuff again and apparantly it has a memory in it that finds it highest surge or something like that and it won't be positive again unles it is higher from the last reading. So anyways, I thought this was strange because I never ovulate before CD17 ever! Anyways, I decided to check my cervix and it was still low and it's really hard to tell if its open with all the damage my kids did to it. So I BD. I took it again Thursday and friday twice a day cause I was skeptical of it.... and it was negative but I did notice friday my cervix was high and not much CM. Well, I went all weekend not BDing because we were so busy this weekend. Well we did sunday night but friday and saturday was a no go! So, naturally my OCD kicked in this afternoon and I thought about how I hadn't pee'd since this moring so I took the digi OPK to ease my mind cause my cervix is still kinda high and.... IT WAS FREAKING POSITIVE AGAIN! LOL! WTH??! Anyways, I'm just so freaking confused! In the past I always ovulate on CD 16 and 17... So.... I guess I'll just wait it out! Maybe BD again.... 

Hello Mini, I noticed you were from Texas too, where did you have your reversal done at?


----------



## mini1978

Angel baby said:


> Hello Ladies, its been awhile! I been somewhat breaking, however I screwed up this month with my break of ntnp. So now I'm confused because I haven't been temping or keeping up with myself until last monday when I was CD13. I found digital OPK's and thought I wouldn't waste them and pee on them! You are suppose to do the digital ones in the morning but I did it twice a day anyways. lol! So monday morning (CD13) it was negative, Tuesday morning (CD14) it was negative. Wednesday morning (CD15) It was positive and negative that afternoon. So I read up on the digi opk stuff again and apparantly it has a memory in it that finds it highest surge or something like that and it won't be positive again unles it is higher from the last reading. So anyways, I thought this was strange because I never ovulate before CD17 ever! Anyways, I decided to check my cervix and it was still low and it's really hard to tell if its open with all the damage my kids did to it. So I BD. I took it again Thursday and friday twice a day cause I was skeptical of it.... and it was negative but I did notice friday my cervix was high and not much CM. Well, I went all weekend not BDing because we were so busy this weekend. Well we did sunday night but friday and saturday was a no go! So, naturally my OCD kicked in this afternoon and I thought about how I hadn't pee'd since this moring so I took the digi OPK to ease my mind cause my cervix is still kinda high and.... IT WAS FREAKING POSITIVE AGAIN! LOL! WTH??! Anyways, I'm just so freaking confused! In the past I always ovulate on CD 16 and 17... So.... I guess I'll just wait it out! Maybe BD again....
> 
> Hello Mini, I noticed you were from Texas too, where did you have your reversal done at?



yes ma'am i am from tx...bout 2 1/2 hrs SE from u...nice to meet u...i had my TR down by Galveston...Webster tx...to b exact 5,700...she was the cheapest i could find...shoot i hope it works...wen did u have urs done


----------



## mini1978

Angel baby said:


> Hello Ladies, its been awhile! I been somewhat breaking, however I screwed up this month with my break of ntnp. So now I'm confused because I haven't been temping or keeping up with myself until last monday when I was CD13. I found digital OPK's and thought I wouldn't waste them and pee on them! You are suppose to do the digital ones in the morning but I did it twice a day anyways. lol! So monday morning (CD13) it was negative, Tuesday morning (CD14) it was negative. Wednesday morning (CD15) It was positive and negative that afternoon. So I read up on the digi opk stuff again and apparantly it has a memory in it that finds it highest surge or something like that and it won't be positive again unles it is higher from the last reading. So anyways, I thought this was strange because I never ovulate before CD17 ever! Anyways, I decided to check my cervix and it was still low and it's really hard to tell if its open with all the damage my kids did to it. So I BD. I took it again Thursday and friday twice a day cause I was skeptical of it.... and it was negative but I did notice friday my cervix was high and not much CM. Well, I went all weekend not BDing because we were so busy this weekend. Well we did sunday night but friday and saturday was a no go! So, naturally my OCD kicked in this afternoon and I thought about how I hadn't pee'd since this moring so I took the digi OPK to ease my mind cause my cervix is still kinda high and.... IT WAS FREAKING POSITIVE AGAIN! LOL! WTH??! Anyways, I'm just so freaking confused! In the past I always ovulate on CD 16 and 17... So.... I guess I'll just wait it out! Maybe BD again....
> 
> Hello Mini, I noticed you were from Texas too, where did you have your reversal done at?


and sorry i cant give u any advice on wat ur goin thru...before my TL...i never 
had to think bout getting preggers...it just happened..lol..i have 5 from previous marriage...yup i started young...and stupid to have them tied at age 26.:cry:...im 32 now...and wanting to do it all over again...just wish it would be as easy as before...:winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Looks like we have another cycle buddy, Jo! I got my positive at lunch . Hes not up for it today, but I hope he can tomorrow, otherwise its a no go this cycle. I only use digital opks, but wow they are crazy expensive. I dont think i will bother to use them again until cd 12 so i can use them for more than 3 mo. Dont know why, but I'm feelin lucky this mo. Of course I said that last month too!


----------



## Angel baby

Mini- I had mine at the cares faciltiy in Bedford and it was 6700. I had mine May, 2011. 2 IUI's, 3 months of clomid and HCG trigger injection. I do have one blocked tube and found that out in october when I had a HSG done. I'm on a break with the fertility meds.

CJ- seduce him! LOL! The digitals are expensive, I found them in my cabinet and hadn't used them. I bought them about 3 months ago when I was doing my first IUI to back up my other OPK's but never used them! I promised myself I wouldn't OPK this month because I didn't last month but I FAILED and not only that, I confused myself! LOL! Guess we will just have to BD again. Maybe I was just gearing up last week to ovulate and didn't and I'm back at it again. I suppose to ovulate on my good open side this month and I think I can feel the tugging. Fingers crossed this is all of our month!


----------



## mini1978

i went to ck my u know wat..and wen i pull my fingers out der was white stuff on my finger like lotion...and a lil pain like cramp after words but just for a lil while...me and my oh did the bd on sat....could it just be his mess in der...or wat????:wacko:


----------



## Angel baby

Mini- after I ovulate by 3dpo I have white lotion like CM which is normal for me up until AF comes. Its just not fertile stuff. Thats how I know when I have ovulated when I start getting that. However, I don't have that yet now that I think about it so maybe I haven't ovulated yet! I'm having such a strange cycle! I was kinda excited last week when I thought I would be ovulating on CD15 which would be early for me!


----------



## mini1978

Angel baby said:


> Mini- I had mine at the cares faciltiy in Bedford and it was 6700. I had mine May, 2011. 2 IUI's, 3 months of clomid and HCG trigger injection. I do have one blocked tube and found that out in october when I had a HSG done. I'm on a break with the fertility meds.
> 
> CJ- seduce him! LOL! The digitals are expensive, I found them in my cabinet and hadn't used them. I bought them about 3 months ago when I was doing my first IUI to back up my other OPK's but never used them! I promised myself I wouldn't OPK this month because I didn't last month but I FAILED and not only that, I confused myself! LOL! Guess we will just have to BD again. Maybe I was just gearing up last week to ovulate and didn't and I'm back at it again. I suppose to ovulate on my good open side this month and I think I can feel the tugging. Fingers crossed this is all of our month!

IM FX MY FINGERS TOO FOR U....cant imagine all of wat ur ladys are going thru...


----------



## cj72

I get the creamy cm after o, so thats probably it ;)

Trust me, he won't leave me alone usually, but he had his shoulder operated on and its in a sling that is just above his stomache. Hes in a lot of pain and took 2 pain pills today. If hes up to it, I'm getting some! For the next 2 months, best way to do it is from behind.


----------



## jojo1972

FX cj I'm praying he's upto doing the deed, if not, get that baster out lol. Who cares how we concieve as long as we do hun xxxx


----------



## cj72

Lol. He's always teasing me about buying one :)- we will see how today goes. Only 6:30 am and hes still in bed trying to look all cute begging for pancakes. I said, let's make a deal...
I had o cramps on the same side as last month as I was going to bed last night. Does anyone else keep track of that? I alsays worry about tat side they had trouble pushing through that side while the other was wide open. Makes mse worry about possible ectopic on this side.


----------



## camtex78

:wacko: dis is the new one


----------



## Angel baby

I had o pains last night so I guess I ovulated. I worry too when I ovulate on my blocked side but this month it is my good side! Whew!


----------



## camtex78

Angel baby said:


> I had o pains last night so I guess I ovulated. I worry too when I ovulate on my blocked side but this month it is my good side! Whew!

my fx are crossed for u....:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

When I first had my reversal, the surgeon told us to start trying straight away for a baby as the tubes are nice and wide open before scar tissue sets in. I had a chemical the first month in July and as you can imagine after the surgery we are very sore and in some pain. We caught TMI through him masturbating and putting it in at last minute to cut down on the pain for me. After I had Callum by C-Section, it wasn't so painful as I had a new nerve blocker applied in each side of my stomach. Its a large needle that goes in guided through ultrasound and blocks all the nerves that causes pain after surgery. Its wicked and works wonders. We've been trying for another now since January with no luck :cry: I'm just hoping I'm able to have more? We are giving it another month and if we haven't concieved we will go for testing. When I had the section the surgeon did say he couldn't see any scar tissue from the reversal. Warren had to tell me this as I was so distraught and in fits of tears thinking I was going to lose Callum as well as just losing Daniel. With this ovulation I only had the LH surge for a few hours, but I usually surge for 2 days on the maca root? I tested positive in the morning and lunch was much fainter and evening it was back to negative and ovulated that night on cycle day 11 (super early for me!) I usually ovulate cycle day 15-17 without the maca. FX for us all this month xxxx


----------



## camtex78

jojo1972 said:


> When I first had my reversal, the surgeon told us to start trying straight away for a baby as the tubes are nice and wide open before scar tissue sets in. I had a chemical the first month in July and as you can imagine after the surgery we are very sore and in some pain. We caught TMI through him masturbating and putting it in at last minute to cut down on the pain for me. After I had Callum by C-Section, it wasn't so painful as I had a new nerve blocker applied in each side of my stomach. Its a large needle that goes in guided through ultrasound and blocks all the nerves that causes pain after surgery. Its wicked and works wonders. We've been trying for another now since January with no luck :cry: I'm just hoping I'm able to have more? We are giving it another month and if we haven't concieved we will go for testing. When I had the section the surgeon did say he couldn't see any scar tissue from the reversal. Warren had to tell me this as I was so distraught and in fits of tears thinking I was going to lose Callum as well as just losing Daniel. With this ovulation I only had the LH surge for a few hours, but I usually surge for 2 days on the maca root? I tested positive in the morning and lunch was much fainter and evening it was back to negative and ovulated that night on cycle day 11 (super early for me!) I usually ovulate cycle day 15-17 without the maca. FX for us all this month xxxx

FX to u....
i mite me out for this month my back started hurting and my tummy started getting really warm to the touch...it only mean one thing....:cry:


----------



## cj72

It was interesting, but we dtd! I think I must be o'ing today. Woohoo! I hope we caught it!! Ladies, baby dust to you all! I just have this feeling that with all of us oing at the same time, we have to have some good news!


----------



## jasminep0489

Good luck ladies!! Catch those eggies!! I'm hoping and praying for you all!! :hugs:

I go for my NT scan tomorrow to see about chromosomal disorders and all that since I'm AMA (advanced maternal age....sounds so wrong since I don't feel old just having turned 36 a week ago...lol). Praying everything turns out normal tomorrow.


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> It was interesting, but we dtd! I think I must be o'ing today. Woohoo! I hope we caught it!

i really hope ur prayers are answered:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance: how fun...looks like several of us will be sharing the TWW:thumbup: I'm thinking I prob. O'd yesterday...MAYBE today, but not sure:thumbup: bring on the bfps :flower:

Cam, I hope you're not out:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jasminep0489 said:


> Good luck ladies!! Catch those eggies!! I'm hoping and praying for you all!! :hugs:
> 
> I go for my NT scan tomorrow to see about chromosomal disorders and all that since I'm AMA (advanced maternal age....sounds so wrong since I don't feel old just having turned 36 a week ago...lol). Praying everything turns out normal tomorrow.

praying for you too Jasmine:hugs: you're NOT old:haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Jojo- I read back about Daniel and I'm so sorry for your loss and you are such a strong person. Hopefully this will be your month too!

Cj I hope we all get one! I just can't believe I ovulated so late. I don't even know what possesed me to take a opk yesterday since I haven't tested over the weekend.


----------



## Angel baby

Hmmm... I did the digital opk again.... And it was positive... I just need to stop testing huh? Geez!


----------



## cj72

Angel, that just means you will in the next 24-36 hours ! Woohoo!

Cam, I hope you're not out! Hugs! Keep us posted!

Faith, I feel like just about all of us are cycle buddies this month!

Jasmine, if you are ama then I will be seriously old and crusty if I get my chance! I will be 40 in 2 months!


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Angel, that just means you will in the next 24-36 hours ! Woohoo!
> 
> Cam, I hope you're not out! Hugs! Keep us posted!
> 
> Faith, I feel like just about all of us are cycle buddies this month!
> 
> Jasmine, if you are ama then I will be seriously old and crusty if I get my chance! I will be 40 in 2 months!

i will and thanks...pains went away of course i took some meds..my fingers are CROSSED for all of us:winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies! Wth? My temps havent risen yet, so no O yesterday.i guess good ole cd14 will be the day this time. i had worse o cramps 2 days ago than last night. Barely felt them last night and feeling a bit bloated this am. Gotta love how my body changes everything up every month. I think tomorrow is 1 dpo :)


----------



## camtex78

jasminep0489 said:


> Good luck ladies!! Catch those eggies!! I'm hoping and praying for you all!! :hugs:
> 
> I go for my NT scan tomorrow to see about chromosomal disorders and all that since I'm AMA (advanced maternal age....sounds so wrong since I don't feel old just having turned 36 a week ago...lol). Praying everything turns out normal tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK WIT UR TESTING TODAY:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

good morning bnb ttc after TR ladies....Hope all is well with everyone today...
as for me no symptoms wat so ever today but things could change n a blink of an eye...
4dpo...testing on 3-16...AF is due 3-21...fx....
Have a great day ladies..:flower:


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck today Jasmine, but i'm sure everything will be fine hunny xxx


----------



## cj72

How'd it go, Jasmine? 

We dont think Ive o'd until today. We bd'd today and yeterday, so I think we have a good chance!


----------



## camtex78

cant believe my own 12 yr old daughter and best friend told me tht i look like i have gained weight...OMGOshhhh...im a very tiny person...5'2...first visit at dr...wen i had tr i weighed 116...last visit was 118...so i wanted to see if it were true only way to do tht was try on some pants tht i havent worn since TR...and sure enough they didnt button up and i had the biggest camel toe ive ever seen....tht suxs...so im hoping for a +++++ on the 16th...


----------



## jasminep0489

Everything went just fine....thanks ladies. It is kinda scary hearing all that genetic counseling talk. They said it was standard for every AMA mommy to be. :wacko:

Camtex- Camel toe.....lol :blush: Oh and I used to watch this site that was called two week wait.com to see women's symptoms during the two weeks before they got their BFPs. I wasn't paying that much attention before my BFP since I was NTNP but I remember having no CM like I usually do before AF ( but it came back aftr I was about 9 weeks) and the whole feeling like you're getting a cold symptom actually happened as well. That's about the only things. No, upset tummy or breast pains til the 7th or 8th week. It is a neat site to read though. Check it out.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies 
I am new here. I am currently 29, a newlywed and a mother of three. I had my reversal done 2/2/12 after six years of regretting ever having them done. This will be me and DH first child together and I am praying BFP. My TR was done using the robot, both tubes were able to repaired and they cut all the scare tissue out and performed three dye tests which all showed a great flow thru the tubes. I bleed a month with a week off. March was the start of my normal cycle. I am now on cd7 I took a walgreen and dollar tree test yesterday and got two line with one on each being light. But the box read that was a negative it has to be bold red on both. My OV is due from the 19-22 but I am going to be BDing as much as the hubby can with my fingers crossed.

Hopefully for all us ladies a great success


----------



## cj72

Good news Jasmine! Yay!

Good luck Mrstruth.

Cam, it wont affect your getting pregnant. I was bloated for a few months after and couldnt button mine. Im sure it will come right off :)


----------



## Mrstruth

You have one til Ovulation good luck! cj72


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies and welcome to all the newbies. I hope your journey is a short one. I am currently preggers with my first TR. I have 2 losses before this one. Praying you all get your BFP.


----------



## Angel baby

My opk finally was negative today! So woohoo! BBs are super sore today?!


----------



## Mrstruth

My TR was 2/7/12 we couldn't help ourselves either but i was told two weeks but they prefer a month or two. It's like awaiting a trial at times. I got excited March because I had to BFP but then AF showed her face so this is my second cycle trying


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> My TR was 2/7/12 we couldn't help ourselves either but i was told two weeks but they prefer a month or two. It's like awaiting a trial at times. I got excited March because I had to BFP but then AF showed her face so this is my second cycle trying

Hope u get ur BFP soon...


i was told by my DR...to wait til after i had my first AF in March...but then last visit she said April 30th...but we didnt wait either we did the deed 2 days after my surgey 2-29 and still TTC....:nope: and im waiting to take a PT on the 16th...my fingers are sooooo FX....i have 5 kiddos already youngest 8 yrs old...oldest 19...so it would be like starting all over for me...


----------



## camtex78

well CD 24 5dpo....no symptoms besides bbs are sore,,but they've been tht way for a few days..i usually get sore bb before AF gets here tho...dey seem somewat fuller...reason im saying it is cuz im not a bb woman...so just waiting to see wat happens...FX...


Have a good day ladys.....
keep the hopes and prayers up....


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> good morning bnb ttc after TR ladies....Hope all is well with everyone today...
> as for me no symptoms wat so ever today but things could change n a blink of an eye...
> 4dpo...testing on 3-16...AF is due 3-21...fx....
> Have a great day ladies..:flower:

wth just realized im still in March smh...testing 4-16....af 4-21....wat was i thinking


----------



## camtex78

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies and welcome to all the newbies. I hope your journey is a short one. I am currently preggers with my first TR. I have 2 losses before this one. Praying you all get your BFP.




oooohhh really thts so exciting :happydance:....i get so happy with my hopes up very high wen i hear someone has had a BFP....how lond did it take u


----------



## cj72

Morning! I definitely o'd yesterday. My temps jumped way up this morning. Tww! Man, have I got a headache!


----------



## jojo1972

camtex78 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and welcome to all the newbies. I hope your journey is a short one. I am currently preggers with my first TR. I have 2 losses before this one. Praying you all get your BFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooohhh really thts so exciting :happydance:....i get so happy with my hopes up very high wen i hear someone has had a BFP....how lond did it take uClick to expand...

I had my first chemical in July 2010 after having the surgery 16th June. Then another confirmed chemical in september. First proper BFP in October with twin girls that I lost in November and another confirmed chemical in December:cry: BFP in Febuary with Callum who was born in october. We started trying again just after christmas and not had any luck up to yet. This is the longest we've been without even a sniff of a BFP xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Have you took clomid this month cj? Or is this natural? Woohoo for the temp rise though and boo to the headache xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Sometimes I blamed myself for ever having the surgery because before I was just as fertile as theblil women in the shoe. It hurts my DH seeing me panic and afraid I ruin my body. Do anyone else deal with these feelings


----------



## Mrstruth

Good luck! Wishing you a BFP. My bb was tight with firmness now their very soft


----------



## cj72

Jo, no clomid or even vitamins except folic acid this month. 

Mrstruth, its been a year since my tr and not one bfp. I feel the same way
about feeling like you ruined your body.


----------



## floppyears

I would like to say "Welcome to our group newbies" :) I had TR in 2010 m/c in Jan 2011 and is currently pregnant with our TR miracle blessing. Wishing you all a short sweet way to BFP. Once again Welcome


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes I do it's a ackward feeling, I been hard on myself a lot behind it. Just keeping my fingers crossed. Inam hopeful and yet doubtful. 

Floppy years when are you do. And congrats to you and your blessing


----------



## floppyears

AFM- Surprised family with 3D 4D ultrasound :). We had a blast seeing our Princess on the big screen. Here's a picture of her with her hand under her chin after smiling. https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg

MAY 23, 2012 is repeated scheduled c section @ 3PM. OB mentioned if water break soon then I will have c section that day. Princess is riding low in the pelvis and possibly could come early. 

MNJ, How are you hunni? I am checking on you xxxx hugs


----------



## Mrstruth

She is adorable&#57430; I know you were just Estatic to find out you were carrying and it was a successful pregnancy. I pray me and my DH experience that feeling


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> Yes I do it's a ackward feeling, I been hard on myself a lot behind it. Just keeping my fingers crossed. Inam hopeful and yet doubtful.
> 
> Floppy years when are you do. And congrats to you and your blessing

My c section date in May 23, 2012:happydance::happydance:. It's a repeated c section bc I had to have an EM(emergency) one with my 4th. After having 3 natural vaginal births.


----------



## Mrstruth

I had my first through C-section, my second natural and I requested a c-section with my third. How long did you try before you conceived? And have you decided on a name for the princess


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> I had my first through C-section, my second natural and I requested a c-section with my third. How long did you try before you conceived? And have you decided on a name for the princess

I pray that TTC is short :). We waited 2 FULL cycles before listened very closely to Dr recommendations after TR. Princess name will not be revealed until birth. To be honest still working on her middle name. My other two girls middle starts with an (M) and we agreed to keep the (M) going with the girls. Monet and Marie soooooo now we are looking for a middle for her. Makayla, Maleah or Meleah, Micaiah plus many more M's lol. We believe in picking names with meaning not just bc they sound good u know. So yeah once I see her I believe I will know what to name her. 

How long have you all been trying?


----------



## cj72

Oh Floppy, how cute!


----------



## camtex78

floppyears said:


> I would like to say "Welcome to our group newbies" :) I had TR in 2010 m/c in Jan 2011 and is currently pregnant with our TR miracle blessing. Wishing you all a short sweet way to BFP. Once again Welcome



awwwww...i want a baby bump.....


----------



## Mrstruth

This will be my second cycle I started in March. I guess I need to start this month since maybe my cycle just getting to get right this month. But I started in March. Those names are adorable and I know exactly what you are saying when say select a name with meaning. I also hope it be a short TTC fir me as well


----------



## Mrstruth

Camtex78 me as well &#57430; how long have you been trying


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> Camtex78 me as well &#57430; how long have you been trying

lol 2 days after my TR 2-29-12...we didnt wasted no time...suppose to get AF 21st...hope not...i did a PT(cheapy) earlier and a brite pink line showed up BFN....ughhhh...maybe its to early to test so ima test again on 16th...
also talked to the PT and told it damn u didnt have to so up so brite and bold shoot it couldve been a lil faint atleast....lol...i had to humor myself


----------



## Mrstruth

Lol I was growling at it when I did lol. I took three two have a bright pink line and a light test line and one was negative with a line trying to fade in. But came AF before my doc appt so I don't know what that was about. My fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrstruth said:


> Lol I was growling at it when I did lol. I took three two have a bright pink line and a light test line and one was negative with a line trying to fade in. But came AF before my doc appt so I don't know what that was about. My fingers and toes are crossed

Sounds like you had a BFP but may have been a chemical pregnancy. I know those are where you can have a BFP but a few days later start AF and show BFNs from then on. Alot more common than most people think and typically most wouldn't even know but since we are so in tune with our bodies when TTC, we can catch things like this.

Hoping for some BFP's this month!!!! :hugs:

Floppy-I can't wait til I get the 3D US. We get one in 7 weeks when we find out the sex....I think...:flower:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies, 

Had a massive week at work so haven't had a chance to jump on and check what's happening. Started part-time this week, have been working full-time up till now but now I have Fridays off which is wonderful. AF still hasn't shown up so I'm at CD38 of a normally 24-26 day cycle. Still testing negative so no idea what's happened. I have a doctors appointment today with my GP to get the results of my blood test (cancer) last week so while I'm there I'm going to ask her to give me something to restart my period. Sick of waiting now I know there's no chance I could be pregnant.

Goodluck to all.


----------



## cj72

Clucky- good luck at the doctor :)

Mnj, How are you and your mom doing?


----------



## floppyears

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had a massive week at work so haven't had a chance to jump on and check what's happening. Started part-time this week, have been working full-time up till now but now I have Fridays off which is wonderful. AF still hasn't shown up so I'm at CD38 of a normally 24-26 day cycle. Still testing negative so no idea what's happened. I have a doctors appointment today with my GP to get the results of my blood test (cancer) last week so while I'm there I'm going to ask her to give me something to restart my period. Sick of waiting now I know there's no chance I could be pregnant.
> 
> Goodluck to all.

Good luck at Dr :)


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks ladies. Trying to keep busy this morning to keep my mind of the doctors. Kids are home on school holidays driving me nuts so shouldn't be too hard finding work to do. Thankfully they start back at school next Monday. BRING IT ON!


----------



## Mrstruth

Clunkymumof5 far as the cancer results Stay positive! During my TR they found a mass on liver they had possibility of being cancerous, I had to have MRI's performed. I gave it to my almighty, prayed,cried and gave it to him. On the 26th of March it was confirmed that it's benign. So stay positive and I will keep my fingers crossed that your cycle restart and you receive that wonderful addiction to your family


----------



## jojo1972

Its so different here in the UK because you can't request a C-Section. I wanted to have Callum naturally, so bad and was rushed down for a section on an emergency because his heart had stopped beating. Next time (please god) we will hopefully want our baby naturally? I went through 2 labours on just gas and air and loved every moment and pain. It was hard at the end but we all go through that don't we? xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

By the way.... Callum is the only C-section I've ever had and hopefully the last xxxx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Mrstruth said:


> Clunkymumof5 far as the cancer results Stay positive! During my TR they found a mass on liver they had possibility of being cancerous, I had to have MRI's performed. I gave it to my almighty, prayed,cried and gave it to him. On the 26th of March it was confirmed that it's benign. So stay positive and I will keep my fingers crossed that your cycle restart and you receive that wonderful addiction to your family

Thanks Mrstruth. So glad yours turned out to be a benign tumour. I'm trying to stay positive but honestly lately it seems everywhere I turn something pops up to burst my bubble. Only 3 hours now till I have my appointment and I'll know either way.i'm praying that given the fact she hasn't called me to come in any sooner than today that it's good news.


----------



## jojo1972

cluckymumof5 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Clunkymumof5 far as the cancer results Stay positive! During my TR they found a mass on liver they had possibility of being cancerous, I had to have MRI's performed. I gave it to my almighty, prayed,cried and gave it to him. On the 26th of March it was confirmed that it's benign. So stay positive and I will keep my fingers crossed that your cycle restart and you receive that wonderful addiction to your family
> 
> Thanks Mrstruth. So glad yours turned out to be a benign tumour. I'm trying to stay positive but honestly lately it seems everywhere I turn something pops up to burst my bubble. Only 3 hours now till I have my appointment and I'll know either way.i'm praying that given the fact she hasn't called me to come in any sooner than today that it's good news.Click to expand...

So sorry that i missed this post..... Good luck xxxx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks jojo1972. I'll update once I get back from the doctors. Have my fingers and toes crossed that it's good news.


----------



## Mrstruth

It's not going to be anything I just feel it in my spirit to tell you, this, it's going to be fine it's already Been handled. This is your year


----------



## cluckymumof5

Mrstruth said:


> It's not going to be anything I just feel it in my spirit to tell you, this, it's going to be fine it's already Been handled. This is your year

Wow I hope I catch some of your positivity!! O:)


----------



## Mrstruth

You will because first thing is never claim anything so we aren't claiming cancer. And god said ask and you shall receive and have faith and I ask that he heal you and bless your family with another blessing


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies.

I have great news. My blood test for ovarian cancer came back all clear and to top off a great day I've just had some brown spotting so hopefully AF will be here in the near future. What a great day!

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## jojo1972

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I have great news. My blood test for ovarian cancer came back all clear and to top off a great day I've just had some brown spotting so hopefully AF will be here in the near future. What a great day!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.

Fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## camtex78

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I have great news. My blood test for ovarian cancer came back all clear and to top off a great day I've just had some brown spotting so hopefully AF will be here in the near future. What a great day!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.


:happydance: thats great news...lets gets those babys rolling out...


----------



## camtex78

sore bbs and im feeling bloated today...just waiting waiting waiting for Mon. to get here so i can test....at time point im thinking ders a 50/50 chance....:wacko: we'll see wat happens
Hope all u ladys have a great wkend....

6 DPO
CD 25


----------



## cj72

Morning! I'm 2dpo today and my spike in temps loos more significant than it has in past months. Jo, here my insurance covers a c section bc Ive had 2 before. It sees all doctors are afraid of the 1% chance of rupture ( or my feeling is they want to schedule everything). Mine finally said if I go on my own 2 ws early, he will let me try vaginal. How likely is that to happen?!

Clucky, great news!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm 2 or 3dpo too. Already anxious!


----------



## Mrstruth

Chuckmumof5 :thumbup:I felt it! Glad that you are Ok and on your journey to TTCAR along with the rest of us. Congrats to you


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> sore bbs and im feeling bloated today...just waiting waiting waiting for Mon. to get here so i can test....at time point im thinking ders a 50/50 chance....:wacko: we'll see wat happens
> Hope all u ladys have a great wkend....
> 
> 6 DPO
> CD 25

:happydance: I have my fingers crossed for you, one chart told me based on my cervical fluid this week, they suspect I ovulated sometime this week but my chart in temp didn't show a shift but I wasn't consistent with taking before I got out of bed. Going to chart it from this day on correctly and still await the wewek of 16-20 for my OV day which is 20 on two charts which said the average months cycle of my last two are 29 days and 22 on one that said 31. I received thirty one from the 5th to the 5th as well so I am going with that.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Morning! I'm 2dpo today and my spike in temps loos more significant than it has in past months. Jo, here my insurance covers a c section bc Ive had 2 before. It sees all doctors are afraid of the 1% chance of rupture ( or my feeling is they want to schedule everything). Mine finally said if I go on my own 2 ws early, he will let me try vaginal. How likely is that to happen?!
> 
> Clucky, great news!

My first was C-Section, second natural and third a C-Section. Each pregnancy is different. Hopeful you have the opportunity to have the natural birth


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Clucky, wonderful news!! Hope af gets here so you can get on with the baby making!

It's so exciting to have so many of us near the same points in our cycles! I'm currently 3-4 dpo. Bring on the bfps!!


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> Clunkymumof5 far as the cancer results Stay positive! During my TR they found a mass on liver they had possibility of being cancerous, I had to have MRI's performed. I gave it to my almighty, prayed,cried and gave it to him. On the 26th of March it was confirmed that it's benign. So stay positive and I will keep my fingers crossed that your cycle restart and you receive that wonderful addiction to your family




jojo1972 said:


> Its so different here in the UK because you can't request a C-Section. I wanted to have Callum naturally, so bad and was rushed down for a section on an emergency because his heart had stopped beating. Next time (please god) we will hopefully want our baby naturally? I went through 2 labours on just gas and air and loved every moment and pain. It was hard at the end but we all go through that don't we? xxxx

Sadly I had to have EM c section due to cord being around baby neck and her heart rate wads faint and dr said we can't take any chances and called EM c section. Being that I had that one after having 3 natural pain free, med free births prior. Due to that ONE c section Drs said I will have to have repeated c sections from now on!!! I have looked into Drs that do vbacs(vaginal births after c sections) and NO one in our area are doing them bc of the risk of tearing. Sooooooooooo this leads me to a scheduled repeated c sections. Which I am not looking forward too but have NO other choice.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

AF is finally here:happydance::happydance::happy dance:

We can finally start trying again. DP looked at me like I'd lost the plot last night when I told him AF had turned up. "Why are you smiling, shouldn't you be crying... " I then had to explain the whole process of how many days past ovulation I was and why I knew I wasn't pregnant so wanted AF to show up so we could start trying again. :happy dance:

CD1


----------



## Mrstruth

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> AF is finally here:happydance::happydance::happy dance:
> 
> We can finally start trying again. DP looked at me like I'd lost the plot last night when I told him AF had turned up. "Why are you smiling, shouldn't you be crying... " I then had to explain the whole process of how many days past ovulation I was and why I knew I wasn't pregnant so wanted AF to show up so we could start trying again. :happy dance:
> 
> CD1

I am so excited for you! :flower:congrats


----------



## ready4onemore

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> AF is finally here:happydance::happydance::happy dance:
> 
> We can finally start trying again. DP looked at me like I'd lost the plot last night when I told him AF had turned up. "Why are you smiling, shouldn't you be crying... " I then had to explain the whole process of how many days past ovulation I was and why I knew I wasn't pregnant so wanted AF to show up so we could start trying again. :happy dance:
> 
> CD1

Congrats on AF. Men are so funny they have no idea what we do to get preggers. LOL


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks ladies. AF is horrendous this month probably because it was so long coming. I've been lying down pretty much all day with cramps. Oh well it's a positive thing, now I have a new cycle and another chance to make a baby.


----------



## Mrstruth

cluckymumof5 said:


> Thanks ladies. AF is horrendous this month probably because it was so long coming. I've been lying down pretty much all day with cramps. Oh well it's a positive thing, now I have a new cycle and another chance to make a baby.

Yes in deed and then you will be :coffee:Like the rest of us awaiting the next months challenges.


----------



## cj72

Good morning ladies! I hope you all have a great weekend! I am 3 dpo and nothing so far. Ff finally gave me my lines, so i will start testing next weekend. sad, but i cant wait to poas! Ha. Men really have no clue...oh wanted to make a baby yesterday and i said that was 2 days ago, and we hit the nail on the head as far as timing...he totally doesnt believe it can only happen during a few days fertile time a.month. But practice makes perfect, right? Lol! His arm is still causing him pain from the surgery and its been 3 1/2 weeks, but I think hes got his groove back!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you all have a great weekend! I am 3 dpo and nothing so far. Ff finally gave me my lines, so i will start testing next weekend. sad, but i cant wait to poas! Ha. Men really have no clue...oh wanted to make a baby yesterday and i said that was 2 days ago, and we hit the nail on the head as far as timing...he totally doesnt believe it can only happen during a few days fertile time a.month. But practice makes perfect, right? Lol! His arm is still causing him pain from the surgery and its been 3 1/2 weeks, but I think hes got his groove back!

Good morning,
I dont think the men totally gets it my husband told me last night he don't understand why their sperm last up to five days and our egg last 12-24 hours. I told him because they have a cerfew lol. I am excited that he is very excited about this and just awaiting a sticky bean


----------



## cluckymumof5

My partner has no idea. He thinks with his "super sperm" it can happen anytime. lol I only wish that was the case.


----------



## Mrstruth

cluckymumof5 said:


> My partner has no idea. He thinks with his "super sperm" it can happen anytime. lol I only wish that was the case.

Me as well oh how it would be wonderful :winkwink:


----------



## camtex78

8 dpo today
yesterday was a lazy day stayed in bed slept on and off
going to test 16th & 17th...Af due 21st...
BBs still sore...usually that way before she arrives...no cramping with i usually get by now...so we'll see what happens...Im really wanting to be preggers...but if it happens it happens...:shrug:


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> 8 dpo today
> yesterday was a lazy day stayed in bed slept on and off
> going to test 16th & 17th...Af due 21st...
> BBs still sore...usually that way before she arrives...no cramping with i usually get by now...so we'll see what happens...Im really wanting to be preggers...but if it happens it happens...:shrug:

It will Happen for you. Keep your spirit high about it, I am excited for you, I can't wait to OV this week coming I am fertile they said the entire week from the 16-22 but due to OV 22 so I will be BD accordingly to every other day


----------



## cj72

Cluckymumof5, mine thinks the same thing. That his boys can do it anytime they want. Smh.

Cam, i hope you get good news!

Good luck Mrstruth!

Not a thing going on at 4 dpo...


----------



## camtex78

i woke up from my nap...but watever my lil ones have seemed to get me too...sore throat slight cough..my head feels like it wants to explode wen i get up...i dnt get sick often...ughhhhhh...:growlmad:


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 - thank you and the same to you 

Camtex78 I am sorry that you are sick I hope that you start to feel better as well :flower: get plenty of :sleep:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Seem the gynaecologists at the hospital today for a follow up appointment after they removed my polyp. Both gyno's checked my ultrasound (the one my local doctor had done to see why I was experiencing pain last month) and told me that I should find another doctor as she's obviously got no idea what she's talking about. The adenomyosis (endometriosis of the uterine muscles) will not affect our chances of falling pregnant at all and the cysts on my ovaries are a good thing because they show that I'm ovulating. They've scheduled another appointment and ultrasound for June as a followup but have assured me that given my uterus is spotlessly clean and waiting for a baby to implant, if I convince hubby to play ball in my fertile period there's a high chance we could be pregnant by the time we go back in June especially given I had a D & C 6 weeks ago which leaves your uterus squeaky clean :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats clunkymumof5 I am rooting for you . Its your time


----------



## camtex78

ladys i think i might have a baby on board im 9 dpo...i took a test this morning and the + sign going across is faint be u can see it the line going dn it is faint ...the other line is bolder...omg...i hope this is a good sign...i showed it to my older son and he said he could see a + so. my fingers are crossed:happydance:


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> ladys i think i might have a baby on board im 9 dpo...i took a test this morning and the + sign going across is faint be u can see it the line going dn it is faint ...the other line is bolder...omg...i hope this is a good sign...i showed it to my older son and he said he could see a + so. my fingers are crossed:happydance:

on top of tht i got sick yesterday i think i got it from my lil ones....coughing and a running nose...:nope:
bb arent as sore but still fuller...


----------



## cj72

Good news Clucky! Im so happy for you!

Cam, woohoo! Post pics tomorrow!


----------



## stmom26

camtex78 said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> ladys i think i might have a baby on board im 9 dpo...i took a test this morning and the + sign going across is faint be u can see it the line going dn it is faint ...the other line is bolder...omg...i hope this is a good sign...i showed it to my older son and he said he could see a + so. my fingers are crossed:happydance:
> 
> on top of tht i got sick yesterday i think i got it from my lil ones....coughing and a running nose...:nope:
> bb arent as sore but still fuller...Click to expand...

I have my fingers crossed for you:happydance:


----------



## stmom26

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Seem the gynaecologists at the hospital today for a follow up appointment after they removed my polyp. Both gyno's checked my ultrasound (the one my local doctor had done to see why I was experiencing pain last month) and told me that I should find another doctor as she's obviously got no idea what she's talking about. The adenomyosis (endometriosis of the uterine muscles) will not affect our chances of falling pregnant at all and the cysts on my ovaries are a good thing because they show that I'm ovulating. They've scheduled another appointment and ultrasound for June as a followup but have assured me that given my uterus is spotlessly clean and waiting for a baby to implant, if I convince hubby to play ball in my fertile period there's a high chance we could be pregnant by the time we go back in June especially given I had a D & C 6 weeks ago which leaves your uterus squeaky clean :happydance:

That's Great news.


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> ladys i think i might have a baby on board im 9 dpo...i took a test this morning and the + sign going across is faint be u can see it the line going dn it is faint ...the other line is bolder...omg...i hope this is a good sign...i showed it to my older son and he said he could see a + so. my fingers are crossed:happydance:
> 
> on top of tht i got sick yesterday i think i got it from my lil ones....coughing and a running nose...:nope:
> bb arent as sore but still fuller...Click to expand...

Camtex7i :happydance: I am happy for you sounds like a winner congrats


----------



## jojo1972

I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## cluckymumof5

camtex78 said:


> ladys i think i might have a baby on board im 9 dpo...i took a test this morning and the + sign going across is faint be u can see it the line going dn it is faint ...the other line is bolder...omg...i hope this is a good sign...i showed it to my older son and he said he could see a + so. my fingers are crossed:happydance:

Awesome news. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cam, sounds promising:hugs: can't wait to see a pic:flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Okay my cycle this month was three days, i was set to Ovulate on he 22, based on my cervical fluid they say i Ovulate cd8 which was the 12th i took OV kits and it was negative. my temp been around 97.4-97.6 since the 12th but today it was 97.0 I took these two test today a first response Opk and a walgreen opk please help explain to me why its positive today instead of next week.
 



Attached Files:







lh ov test.jpg1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









Ov test 2.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









ov test 3.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrstruth said:


> Okay my cycle this month was three days, i was set to Ovulate on he 22, based on my cervical fluid they say i Ovulate cd8 which was the 12th i took OV kits and it was negative. my temp been around 97.4-97.6 since the 12th but today it was 97.0 I took these two test today a first response Opk and a walgreen opk please help explain to me why its positive today instead of next week.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-109934-19338.png


----------



## jojo1972

Mrstruth said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Okay my cycle this month was three days, i was set to Ovulate on he 22, based on my cervical fluid they say i Ovulate cd8 which was the 12th i took OV kits and it was negative. my temp been around 97.4-97.6 since the 12th but today it was 97.0 I took these two test today a first response Opk and a walgreen opk please help explain to me why its positive today instead of next week.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-109934-19338.pngClick to expand...

You are defo having your surge now, get BDing xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Okay my cycle this month was three days, i was set to Ovulate on he 22, based on my cervical fluid they say i Ovulate cd8 which was the 12th i took OV kits and it was negative. my temp been around 97.4-97.6 since the 12th but today it was 97.0 I took these two test today a first response Opk and a walgreen opk please help explain to me why its positive today instead of next week.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-109934-19338.pngClick to expand...
> 
> You are defo having your surge now, get BDing xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Jojo I have been confused by it. Something just told me to test I was going to wait. I took my temp this morning it was 96.8 yesterday 97.0 do your temp drop before Your surge. How many days should I BD? I took a opk and it was bright red two lines this morning as well


----------



## jojo1972

Definately BD for the next 3 days if possible and in a couple of days your temps should rise. the first day of a rise is 1dpo. Good luck and I pray you catch that egg xxx


----------



## jojo1972

AFM I'm 8/9 dpo today and had no symptoms what so ever apart from a cold that I've caught off Callum. I've had plenty of CM but not like what I usually get when I'm pregnant. Usually its loads of watery CM when pregnant but this time its kind of snotty and today there has been the tiniest bit of blood in it. I ovulated really early this month and the last couple of days I have tested neg. I don't think it will be my month again this time but hoping and praying some other ladies will get their BFPs xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Dont count yourself out JoJo. Give it a few days. I am fertile early this month as well. I also read that when implantation is happening you can spot a little and I think 8/9dpo is when implantation happens so just wait til 11dpo


----------



## cj72

Implantation bleeding, jo? Update us cam!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yes, Cam! I've been waiting as well:haha: hope it's good news:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I hope it IB :winkwink: Yes we are all waiting xxx


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!


----------



## cj72

6 dpo and the bbs are getting bigger and starting to hurt. Im gonna start testing Friday!


----------



## Mrstruth

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!


Congrats its stories like yours that gives me hope and faith


----------



## stmom26

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!

Welcome, and Congratulations


----------



## floppyears

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!

Welcome :flower: and congrats


----------



## ready4onemore

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!

Welcome and congrats.

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> 6 dpo and the bbs are getting bigger and starting to hurt. Im gonna start testing Friday!

FX cj xxx


----------



## cj72

Welcome and congrats! 

Thanks Jojo. This tww is soooooo slow. Seems like its dragging!


----------



## jojo1972

Tell me about it! I tested again this AM and a big fat nada for me again:cry: I'm thinking of waiting a couple of days before testing again now.


----------



## Angel baby

I tested too and BFN! I'm not sure how many dpo I am. 8 or 9 though. I had some serious AF cramps last night.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sorry to hear of all the bfns this a.m. :( I'm currently 8-9 dpo as well and plan to test Tuesday, unless af has shown! I've been thinking more and more about trying clomid:wacko: I really didn't want to do that, but after 16mo.of NOTHING..I'm really beginning to wonder. if I do try it, I'll plan it beginning in June. My sis, mom and myself are doing an intinsive weight loss plan for the month of May and don't want to throw clomid in the mix:wacko: is it true that you gain weight while on it?

Anyway, hope everyone is keeping their chin up:hugs: xoxo


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't been on BandB for awhile and this is my first time in this thread. I am 32 and my husband is 29. I got tubal in 2002 and reversal in March 2011. Started first cycle of clomid in Jan and it worked! I am currently 13w pregnant! I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you and sending baby dust your way!

Hey, I'm glad to see you here! I have a bump buddy now. :flower: So did you have any BFPs at all before you started the clomid? Quite a few of us here have had that dreaded M/C some have even had more than one. I had one the month after my surgery but this one was definitely my lil sticky bean! Can't wait to chat more with you. 

I wonder how Cam is doing. She has never posted back to let us know. Well, I hope you are ok, girl and hoping that is a definite BFP for you. 

Wishing you other ladies some good luck and lots of baby dust!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Clomid did make me hungry! So I'm sure it is weight gan to it but I didn't notice any when I took it but of course scales are a big no no for me so I'm not sure if I had weight gain! Lol!

I'm really down today because I took another test which I know I shouldn't have but I wanted a afternoon cocktail. This next cycle is my 1 year anniversary of the tubal reversal and it was negative. I really think I'm 9dpo too. I am to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've already done fertility treatments, hsg etc... There has to be a point where you just have to accept it ain't going to happen and I wasted a boat load of money! Grrrrrrr.... That probably pisses me off more than anything. I should have tried ivf first.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel baby said:


> Clomid did make me hungry! So I'm sure it is weight gan to it but I didn't notice any when I took it but of course scales are a big no no for me so I'm not sure if I had weight gain! Lol!
> 
> I'm really down today because I took another test which I know I shouldn't have but I wanted a afternoon cocktail. This next cycle is my 1 year anniversary of the tubal reversal and it was negative. I really think I'm 9dpo too. I am to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've already done fertility treatments, hsg etc... There has to be a point where you just have to accept it ain't going to happen and I wasted a boat load of money! Grrrrrrr.... That probably pisses me off more than anything. I should have tried ivf first.

Angel, if you don't mind my asking, how old are you and dh? Did dh have an SA done?
I KNOW how discouraging it is! It's just so hard to come to grips with the fact that we were once very fertile...made a HUGE mistake..reversed that, and now can't conceive:cry: I've done much better this cycle...no opks or temping and I actually don't have any anxiety or anxious feelings during the tww this time around...with each passing month, I begin to accept what may very well be the reality. I was once fertile but made a selfish choice.:cry: 

Yes, the 1yr. TR anniversary is NOT a happy time with no baby in sight:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks Faith, I needed that. I am 35 and DH is 36. I've had AMH to see my eggs quality and turned out good even though premature menopause hits every female in my family by 35. Last month was a big break, stopped everything but I know when I ovulate now so it's hard to forget when it comes time. I don't know if I just ignored this prior to my surgery but I know now what side I ovulate due to ovulation pains. I've done 3 cycles of clomid/hcg and 2 cycles of iuis. My hsg shows my right tube block I'm assuming with scar tissues. I really love my fertility doc but what aggravates me, after spending so much money is that there should be a discount knowing I did the TR and I've tried everything, next step ivf discounted. She agrees ivf BUT, it's 10,000 a try not including meds. Which is another 2500 or so. DH- SA is awesome so I know it's me and my stupid choice 14 years ago.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh! And let me also say, my ex husband I had 3 children with has 2 more with his wife which infuriates me that I can't even have one with my husband! Since it was his idea I had the TL to begin with! I'm sorry I'm ranting but it blows my mind how stupid, young and dumb I was!


----------



## cj72

Isn't that the truth. Last week was my 1 yr. I did gain about 5 lbs on clomid, but the progesterone gave me 15 in2 mo.


----------



## Trynfor5

FaithHopeLove said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Clomid did make me hungry! So I'm sure it is weight gan to it but I didn't notice any when I took it but of course scales are a big no no for me so I'm not sure if I had weight gain! Lol!
> 
> I'm really down today because I took another test which I know I shouldn't have but I wanted a afternoon cocktail. This next cycle is my 1 year anniversary of the tubal reversal and it was negative. I really think I'm 9dpo too. I am to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've already done fertility treatments, hsg etc... There has to be a point where you just have to accept it ain't going to happen and I wasted a boat load of money! Grrrrrrr.... That probably pisses me off more than anything. I should have tried ivf first.
> 
> Angel, if you don't mind my asking, how old are you and dh? Did dh have an SA done?
> I KNOW how discouraging it is! It's just so hard to come to grips with the fact that we were once very fertile...made a HUGE mistake..reversed that, and now can't conceive:cry: I've done much better this cycle...no opks or temping and I actually don't have any anxiety or anxious feelings during the tww this time around...with each passing month, I begin to accept what may very well be the reality. I was once fertile but made a selfish choice.:cry:
> 
> Yes, the 1yr. TR anniversary is NOT a happy time with no baby in sight:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

After 10 months of trying and a m/c I was convinced that I was suffering because of my selfish choice too! It's just not true. I think maybe you really should give clomid a try! My doc told me sometimes after the reversal, it is like your body trying to remember what all needs to be done and clomid might give it that lil kick. It worked for me on 1st round, so maybe your body just needs a little boost! 
For everyone else who is testing.....Just a little hope! I tested at 8 and 9 dpo with FRER and got negatives....10 dpo got the slightest positive and that night it was a slight bit darker. The next day went to doc for bloodwork and HCG level was only 31. So, even 1 day can make a difference between a positive and negative results. I am keeping my fx for all of you ladies and sending BABY DUST your way!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou!

I tried clomid for 3 months and 2 iuis. I was producing plenty of eggs and dropping them at a low dose of 50mg. I had 2 eggs drop with each iui. I had them monitored so I knew I was ovulating. I even took 3 months of HCG injections to force ovulation when they were at the right size. And that was even more discouraging knowing DH count was 150 million and 200 million another cycle and was inserted straight in and nothing. 

Its good to know you got your BFP after several BFN. Thankyou!


----------



## Mrstruth

Angel baby said:


> Oh! And let me also say, my ex husband I had 3 children with has 2 more with his wife which infuriates me that I can't even have one with my husband! Since it was his idea I had the TL to begin with! I'm sorry I'm ranting but it blows my mind how stupid, young and dumb I was!

I feel the same that it was my ex idea and being young and married with three kids back then I agreed, well now he is having more kids and I finally have a wonderful husband and my mistake is hindering us. I pray every night that God shifts my body in the direction he chooses. I use to be angry with myself for the TL. Only if I had a time machine. And now they are offering me a IVF for my next step. If this TTC takes to long. Last month I wasn't blocked so hopefullybit stays that way


----------



## cj72

8 dpo. I cant wait to start testing! I am so ready for that elusive bfp.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> 8 dpo. I cant wait to start testing! I am so ready for that elusive bfp.

What day are you testing


----------



## cluckymumof5

Goodluck for everyone testing. I'm only CD6 so a long way for me to go yet.


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say DON'T GIVE UP LADIES!!!
I see plenty of BFP on this thread :) xxxx hugs. Praying that each of you will get your hearts desire and be blessed with blissful, healthy, full term happy pregnancies :).


----------



## cj72

I start testing tomorrow morning. :)

Thanks floppy!


----------



## Trynfor5

For all you testing....I am here cheering you on! I know how hard it is, but when you get that BFP it will be worth it! BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

good luck, Cj:hugs::happydance:
Jojo, are you testing yet? :)
Clucky, I hope time flys till O :thumbup:

There are sooo many of us in this tww, there MUST be bfps in the bunch!


----------



## jasminep0489

Seems like so many of you are so close in your cycles. I agree with Faith...there has to be a BFP somewhere in there. Praying for you all! :flower:

I'm safely in my second trimester now but funny thing is the worrying hasn't let up all that much. Guess it's normal at my advanced maternal age...lol :wacko:


----------



## camtex78

im out af showed up this morning 2 days before it was suppose to.:cry:...ughhh....so confused....i bought some opks today...still figuring out when to use the darn things...:dohh:


----------



## Mrstruth

Wishing you plenty of baby dust CJ72 keep us updated 

Camtex78 don't give up I started testing with opk seven days after AF so actually a week before I was due to OV


----------



## Mrstruth

jasminep0489 said:


> Seems like so many of you are so close in your cycles. I agree with Faith...there has to be a BFP somewhere in there. Praying for you all! :flower:
> 
> I'm safely in my second trimester now but funny thing is the worrying hasn't let up all that much. Guess it's normal at my advanced maternal age...lol :wacko:

Jasmine0489 congrats to you. How long after your surgery did it take before you conceived


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, I've tested today at 11/12 dpo and its bfn:cry: I'm pretty positive I'm out this month so on to May I go :wacko:

Camtex I start testing with opks as soon as AF is over. I use the IC ones because of the amount I get through. Since the TR I can ovulate anytime between cycle day 11-18 and don't like to miss the surge xxx

Come on Faith and cj we need a bfp xxx

Mrstruth I hope you have a quick 2ww and a bfp at the end of it xxx

Jasmine its so hard not to worry even in the 3rd tri, we have longed for these babies and the worrying doesn't even stop once we've had them! I count my blessings every single day with Callum and would love for him to have a little bro/sis but I am thankful for the one xxx


----------



## cj72

Jasmine- ama...haha! 9dpo and not a hint of a line, but its early yet...good luck to everyone in the tww! I hoe you're right, Faith! We need some bfps!


----------



## Mrstruth

I woke up this morning my temp is 97.8 yesterday it was 97.2 and wed 96.8 do I am pretty sure I ovulated. Just don't know if this 1dpo or 2 good luck too you ladies. We didn't get to BD last night so I may be out as well. Good luck to others


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrstruth said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like so many of you are so close in your cycles. I agree with Faith...there has to be a BFP somewhere in there. Praying for you all! :flower:
> 
> I'm safely in my second trimester now but funny thing is the worrying hasn't let up all that much. Guess it's normal at my advanced maternal age...lol :wacko:
> 
> Jasmine0489 congrats to you. How long after your surgery did it take before you conceivedClick to expand...

Well, I had my surgery in Nov. of 2010. I conceived the first month of trying but it was a very strange miscarriage. My HCG did not go completely away for 4-5 months. Then my hubby and I tried hardcore for the next 3 months to conceive. It was starting to take a toll on us and we had some issues so I stopped trying until December of 2011. We decided not to chart, opk, nothing that called for us to feel like sex was a routine like before. I was not even counting cycle days. I got my BFP a month later in Janauary (actually in February since my LMP was around second week of January). So really I only TTC for maybe 4 months. Was a very crazy time. I suggest you not let it take over your entire life as it can tend to do. I wish you all the luck and a very easy journey to get your lil bean! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Bring on the BFP's !!!!! I cant wait to hear of some great news........Time is a virtue and there is loads of time yet to get the lines going!.....xx

Congrats to the newbies with a BFP! How wonderful! So encouraging for us, Im such a long timer now!....xx

Faith hunny, you have nothing to lose with the Clomid give it a try with 50mg......it will certainly give your eggs a boost and you may not even need try it......I hope you get your + this month Fingers crossed....xx

Hugs and well wishes to everyone who has joined this thread, its great to have you on board this rollercoaster ride....... :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, I've tested today at 11/12 dpo and its bfn:cry: I'm pretty positive I'm out this month so on to May I go :wacko:
> 
> Camtex I start testing with opks as soon as AF is over. I use the IC ones because of the amount I get through. Since the TR I can ovulate anytime between cycle day 11-18 and don't like to miss the surge xxx
> 
> Come on Faith and cj we need a bfp xxx
> 
> Mrstruth I hope you have a quick 2ww and a bfp at the end of it xxx
> 
> Jasmine its so hard not to worry even in the 3rd tri, we have longed for these babies and the worrying doesn't even stop once we've had them! I count my blessings every single day with Callum and would love for him to have a little bro/sis but I am thankful for the one xxx

Aww Jo sorry about your news......:hugs: thinking about you as always.....I agree come on CJ and Faith we need some BFP news.....I am rooting for all of you TR ladies......xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, so good to see you post:hugs:

thanks for the well wishes, girls:kiss: we'll see what the next days bring for us:) I'm not getting my hopes:winkwink: I did email my dr. today about his thoughts on clomid..starting in June:thumbup: I agree, Crystal, what do I have to lose:shrug: nothing else has worked thus far.

Well, I FINALLY got the camper packed and we are heading to TX for a week of family camp:happydance: we're so excited...unfortuantely, if AF is coming, it will be the day we get to camp:growlmad: but I'll deal with it:)

I hope you ladies have a good weekend:hugs: so sorry about this month's BFNs:nope: we have to just keep trying, right? This cycle I've felt sooo much happier in the TWW than in the past..I'm completely prepared for AF..but would LOVE to see 2 lines:flower: I'm going to enjoy each day..preggers or not :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear af got you cam. Jo, i hope you get a last minute bfp!

Crystal, its so good to hear from you sweetie! <3

Faith, taking clomid for more than a few months caused my lining to get thin. Thats why i had totake progesterone.Make sure your doc gives you all the facts ;)


----------



## cluckymumof5

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, I've tested today at 11/12 dpo and its bfn:cry: I'm pretty positive I'm out this month so on to May I go :wacko:
> 
> Camtex I start testing with opks as soon as AF is over. I use the IC ones because of the amount I get through. Since the TR I can ovulate anytime between cycle day 11-18 and don't like to miss the surge xxx
> 
> Come on Faith and cj we need a bfp xxx
> 
> Mrstruth I hope you have a quick 2ww and a bfp at the end of it xxx
> 
> Jasmine its so hard not to worry even in the 3rd tri, we have longed for these babies and the worrying doesn't even stop once we've had them! I count my blessings every single day with Callum and would love for him to have a little bro/sis but I am thankful for the one xxx

Hi Jojo. It's not over to AF sings. I have my fingers and toes crossed that you get a BFP this month.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi All

I'm currently at CD8, started harassing the man already so fingers and toes crossed this month we get a BFP. I've managed to start charting this month and I'm actually able to wake up at the same time every day. When I was tempting during AF it was up and down all over the place but over the past 2 days it's suddenly started evening out so hopefully I'll be able to pick up if I ovulated. I'm also using OPK's everyday this month until I work out exactly when I ovulate. I have about 1000 IC's which I brought of someone closing their internet shop so I'm testing twice a day to make sure I manage to pick up the surge.


----------



## camtex78

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've tested today at 11/12 dpo and its bfn:cry: I'm pretty positive I'm out this month so on to May I go :wacko:
> 
> Camtex I start testing with opks as soon as AF is over. I use the IC ones because of the amount I get through. Since the TR I can ovulate anytime between cycle day 11-18 and don't like to miss the surge xxx
> 
> Come on Faith and cj we need a bfp xxx
> 
> Mrstruth I hope you have a quick 2ww and a bfp at the end of it xxx
> 
> Jasmine its so hard not to worry even in the 3rd tri, we have longed for these babies and the worrying doesn't even stop once we've had them! I count my blessings every single day with Callum and would love for him to have a little bro/sis but I am thankful for the one xxx
> 
> Aww Jo sorry about your news......:hugs: thinking about you as always.....I agree come on CJ and Faith we need some BFP news.....I am rooting for all of you TR ladies......xxClick to expand...



thanks for the input...any words are helpful...hopefully May brings me a blooming flower:flower:....im at CD 2 all over again....ughhhh


----------



## Mrstruth

I am at 3dpo now and honestly I have decided if I don't get a BFP for May then I am going to Stop TTC. :nope: this is wearing me thin with hope and disappointment and I have just started. I don't know maybe I am emotional


----------



## crystal69uk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Crystal, so good to see you post:hugs:
> 
> thanks for the well wishes, girls:kiss: we'll see what the next days bring for us:) I'm not getting my hopes:winkwink: I did email my dr. today about his thoughts on clomid..starting in June:thumbup: I agree, Crystal, what do I have to lose:shrug: nothing else has worked thus far.
> 
> Well, I FINALLY got the camper packed and we are heading to TX for a week of family camp:happydance: we're so excited...unfortuantely, if AF is coming, it will be the day we get to camp:growlmad: but I'll deal with it:)
> 
> I hope you ladies have a good weekend:hugs: so sorry about this month's BFNs:nope: we have to just keep trying, right? This cycle I've felt sooo much happier in the TWW than in the past..I'm completely prepared for AF..but would LOVE to see 2 lines:flower: I'm going to enjoy each day..preggers or not :hugs:

You always have a great attitude Faith and I am with you all the way on that one, I think relaxing a little more and enjoying life as it is, helps the journey along, and like you say anything else is a bonus, I have heard a few of our TR ladies saying that relaxing more and not actively TTC actually works and the + just comes along....maybe that is the way for forward for us, and like you that's exactly what I am doing.....chillin!...xxxx If you do decide to take Clomid I agree with CJ and it will make your lining thin but after months of use, I have been on it off and on for over a year and half and I always give myself a break in between to get my lining nice and healthly again, also I have been taking extra natural remedies for EWCM as it does diminish sometimes with Clomid and cause hostile mucus, so grapefruit juice is brilliant for CM, I know it isnt everyones taste but I do like it and I know it works...along with evening primrose oil but only prior to Ovulation.xxx I'm routing for you girl xxxx



camtex78 said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've tested today at 11/12 dpo and its bfn:cry: I'm pretty positive I'm out this month so on to May I go :wacko:
> 
> Camtex I start testing with opks as soon as AF is over. I use the IC ones because of the amount I get through. Since the TR I can ovulate anytime between cycle day 11-18 and don't like to miss the surge xxx
> 
> Come on Faith and cj we need a bfp xxx
> 
> Mrstruth I hope you have a quick 2ww and a bfp at the end of it xxx
> 
> Jasmine its so hard not to worry even in the 3rd tri, we have longed for these babies and the worrying doesn't even stop once we've had them! I count my blessings every single day with Callum and would love for him to have a little bro/sis but I am thankful for the one xxx
> 
> Aww Jo sorry about your news......:hugs: thinking about you as always.....I agree come on CJ and Faith we need some BFP news.....I am rooting for all of you TR ladies......xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the input...any words are helpful...hopefully May brings me a blooming flower:flower:....im at CD 2 all over again....ughhhhClick to expand...

Stay positive hunny, I pray this journey will be a short one for you, but keep your faith and your rainbow insight!...xx



Mrstruth said:


> I am at 3dpo now and honestly I have decided if I don't get a BFP for May then I am going to Stop TTC. :nope: this is wearing me thin with hope and disappointment and I have just started. I don't know maybe I am emotional

Your hormones will be playing a big role in your emotional state and we all know it gets so disheartening having to TTC and do everything you possibly can to make the Timing RIGHT, and then get a BFN afterwards......just hang in there, and stay positive.......we are all with you on this bumpy ride and know exactly how you are feeling, but we have had sooo sooo many BFP's on here I am sure yours will be here soon. :hugs:


Come on Pregnant/Nursing friends we need some stories about what you did to get your BFP for some inspiration, did you actively try?, how much BD-ing in your fertile period?, on/off clomid, what vitamins were you taking? any natural remedies?.....Please list your BFP month stats please....Thanks so much, you are getting close Ready, Floppy and you aren't far behind MNJ? xxx....How are you all doing with those bumps.....xxxxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm currently at CD8, started harassing the man already so fingers and toes crossed this month we get a BFP. I've managed to start charting this month and I'm actually able to wake up at the same time every day. When I was tempting during AF it was up and down all over the place but over the past 2 days it's suddenly started evening out so hopefully I'll be able to pick up if I ovulated. I'm also using OPK's everyday this month until I work out exactly when I ovulate. I have about 1000 IC's which I brought of someone closing their internet shop so I'm testing twice a day to make sure I manage to pick up the surge.

I'm sure you will have no problems picking up your surge with all those tests..lol....I used to temp chart every month and gave up after cycle 17 only because it would tell me when I had ovulated but afterwards and my day 21 bloods did that anyway, and I could never tell at the end of my cycle if I was preggo or not as my temps always seemed to different at the end of the cycle anyway. I hope it works for you though.....I hope this is your month and I am sure you will get your Baby Dancing in right when you need to!....Good luck :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Good morning ladies! Bfn @10 dpo. Girls, dont give up! Have faith! This is my 14 th cycle , and its hard to keep the faith, but God will bless us in his time.


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry CJ, but there is still time to get those lines, loving your attitude though, you are an inspiration to us all xxxxx This is my 20th cycle not that I am counting....lol...xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I have a very weird cycle going on this month:wacko: I was so certain I was out yesterday and had some more spotting and thought it was AF so had a drink last night as its also 7 months today that we lost Daniel. Well today there is nothing..... no bleeding at all and I never even tested this morning as I was so sure it was over. If I don't start today I'm testing again in the morning. I have all the pains of AF but thats normal in pregnancy too.

Its lovely to see you back Crystal, I always miss you when you are not on here. I'll text you a pic of the test tomorrow even if it neg which I think it will be xxxx


----------



## cj72

<3 ya Crystal!

Jo, I did the same last night (wine). I am crossing everything for you! I'm having a weird cycle too. Usually I'm not horny at all in the tww, but the last few days I have been really horny. Weird cm too. Maybe its because all I'm taking is folic acid (cm)?


----------



## jojo1972

I read your journal and I've got to say that my CM is exactly the same but was pinky/brown yesterday and a few streaks of blood. I have quite bad period pain as well, but no tinged or blood streaks today at all. I feel really bad for having a drink last night, as it wasn't a little one and it was vodka. I was absolutely hammered and if it turns out I'm pregnant now? I will feel even more guilty for over indulging. 

I have everything crossed for your BFP cj xxx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Goodluck for everyone testing over the next day or two. I have my fingers crossed for a BFP. I'm CD9 and yesterday I finally got 2 distinct lines on an OPK test, normally I only ever see the control line so I'm very excited. It's not positive yet but I'm hoping that it will be in the next couple of days.


----------



## cj72

Get it Clucky!

Jo, could it have been ib? Or did you bd that day? I hope its good news ;)

Ladies, I haven't left oh alone all day. It's been 11 years since I was ast pregnant, but I remember being horny in the 1st trimester. I cant wait to test tomorrow!


----------



## jojo1972

Well AF showed up for me this morning :happydance: Now I don't feel guilty for having a drink. 13 day LP again WooHoo my body is finally back to normal. Just about to change my ticker as I did ovulate on cycle day 11 this time so AF is smack bang on time xxx

Good luck to everyone else, lots of baby dust being thrown your way :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal69uk

:hugs: JoJo, sorry about the witch arriving hunny, but yey!! to your cycle being back to normal :happydance:

Clucky good luck for catching that egg, and its good your getting OPK lines, they only get darker from now on....:flower:

CJ - Cant wait to see your results today..........I know being more horny is a sign of pregnancy in the first few weeks so I have everything crossed for you girl!....xxxx:hugs:

Faith - Any News yet hunny, I pray you are seeing some lines.....xxx:hugs:

How is everyone else doing?.....:hugs:

Thinking about you all, have a great relaxing day....I love Sundays xxx


----------



## cj72

Sorry Jo! I'm getting more very light af cramps. Bfn this am at 11 dpo. I should see the witch tomorrow...Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow! I love Sundays too, Crystal :) A rainy Sunday morning her in VA. I love listening to the rain. Thinking about braising some chicken for Sunday dinner, yum!


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Sorry Jo! I'm getting more very light af cramps. Bfn this am at 11 dpo. I should see the witch tomorrow...Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow! I love Sundays too, Crystal :) A rainy Sunday morning her in VA. I love listening to the rain. Thinking about braising some chicken for Sunday dinner, yum!

Snap CJ, raining and thundering in the UK you can feel the tension....I love this weather is very mysterious.....Chicken for us too, with some nice roast potatoes! Mmmm Enjoy xxx

Sorry about your lack of lines, I was hoping this was your month, but you aren't out until AF shows her face! GL xx


----------



## cluckymumof5

My OPK tests are getting lighter again. What the heck is happening? Do any of you girls have them dark one day then back to light. It certainly wasn't a on CD8 (dark but no where near the same as the control picture.

I've put a link for my chart below. If any of you ladies chart could you take a look and see if should be up and down like it is at the moment. Currently CD10 so should be ovulating in the next day or 2.

https://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h443/christinef74/?action=view&current=IMG_2164.png Heres my chart

https://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h443/christinef74/?action=view&current=IMG_2158.jpg Heres my OPK I did on CD8


----------



## crystal69uk

cluckymumof5 said:


> My OPK tests are getting lighter again. What the heck is happening? Do any of you girls have them dark one day then back to light. It certainly wasn't a on CD8 (dark but no where near the same as the control picture.
> 
> I've put a link for my chart below. If any of you ladies chart could you take a look and see if should be up and down like it is at the moment. Currently CD10 so should be ovulating in the next day or 2.
> 
> https://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h443/christinef74/?action=view&current=IMG_2164.png Heres my chart
> 
> https://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h443/christinef74/?action=view&current=IMG_2158.jpg Heres my OPK I did on CD8

Hi Clucky, I have looked at your chart and OPK, and I think you are def gearing up to Ovulate, as a pre O dip is showing, I would say you can Ovulate in the next day or so. if you got a + OPK or nearly there, then maybe your body geared up to Ovulate and then didn't, or in fact you might have already Ovulated but your chart wont show anything for the next 4 days for cross threading (red lines) if you have FF set to advanced settings, I would say you will Ovulate within 3-4 days, for sure if you havent already... keep testing with your OPK's if you have plenty of them......I have experienced this before and sometimes I would O later than I thought, or even earlier,I would go off what your body tells you and not the OPK's, and your CM will turn from EWCM/Watery then to white creamy after Ovulation due to your progesterone increasing, Good luck...perfect time to get some Baby Dancing in.......xxx I am bang on Ovulating now...ouch, I feel pain when I Ovulate so I am lucky to know, I always have the same length in Luteal Phase too, which is 13 days, so, as I have library of charts to look at, I do know I can O anywhere between CD10-CD16, but always a LP stage of 13 days... What have your previous cycles been like?......Get Dancing girl!.......good luck hunny xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, i've not been on here for a good month and not sure when i last posted but i do like to check in on you from time to time in the hope i will see you get bfp's.

I see we have lots of new TR ladies on the thread, hello to you all and good luck on your journey. xx

I'm in the process of waiting to start a new job, i will be working in a day centre with adults who have learning disabilities, hopefully i should start in a few weeks time.
It's a full time job, 35 hours a week monday-friday 9-4, really lucky to have found it and got it as it fit in perfectly with the kids and i get my weekends back.

I will try to get on here a bit more often ladies, good luck to all in the tww or O'ing, hoping this is your month.

:dust:


----------



## jojo1972

Its lovely to hear from you Spuggle xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Spuggle - I second that JoJo!...Its nice to see you back with us...:hugs: I am so pleased about your new job and how things are going, you have been through alot, and your are a tower of strength, keep it up babes, think of you often, :flower:WELCOME BACK :happydance:xxxx


----------



## spuggle

Crystal, Jojo thank you, i think about all you ladies everyday, i log on with such excitement in hope of good news.

I have to be strong and get on, no point letting things drag you down, although i am on anti depressants at the moment, i think everything just got to me a bit much but the tablets have made a huge difference and i'm back alive and kicking lol. xx


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies! Hi Spuggle :) I hope you all had a great weekend.

Afm- bfn today and am spotting upon waking. Looks like af is getting ready for her ride :( Maybe the 15th cycle will be the charm.

Faith, girls, any good news?


----------



## spuggle

Oh Cj, this TTC is tough going, cycle 15 eh, who'd of thought it could take so long !!! good luck hun, really hope cycle 15 is the one. xx


----------



## Mrstruth

I am glad that you ladies are doing great . I been up and down. I am 4dpo and very emotional, been very fatigued, tingling feeling in my abdomen, dizzy spells. My appetite has increased which was weird because I been losing weight and had gotten my appetite under control. I Been feeling blue about the process, like all this was done and the process may exceed my timeframe I have given myself for having one more child. And my surgery was expensive for the process to be as it is. Now my doctor recommends Invitro after this but statics shows the TR is more successful. But I see women that on their second try with IVF they are pregnant. My insurance co was billed 33,000 for my surgery. I should have just went To chapel hill and spent 3400 their success rate is extremely incredible. Idk maybe I am just emotional and afraid of facing to many BFN thinking of STTC after this cycle


----------



## cj72

I had mine done at chapel hill. Love that place. It was $6000.


----------



## spuggle

Mrs Truth dont give up, i see from your journal it's not been that long since your TRS, it is an emotional journey and for some it is long and for some they get lucky and it happens quickly. Try to relax (easier said than done as i know) but being relaxed will help you ttc. xx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Mrstruth. 

I couldn't tell you the number of times I've been down and cried about wasting $10000 plus on an operation that hasnt worked. I would guess we've all been there. Its been 7 months since I had my op and every month when AF shows up I have a bit of a cry and pick myself up again for another try. It will happen, I have to believe that and it will happen for you too you just have to believe it. 

I have my fingers and toes (not crossing my legs) crossed for you and hope you get your BFP soon. xo


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Spuggle, good to see you post.

Mrstruth, you may want to eat every 2 to 3 hours adding up to 6 small meals a day. Not large meals only breakfast, lunch, and dinner should be large. I hope this helps. 

I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Trynfor5

Don't get down girls!!! The best things come to those who wait!! It takes some time....it took me 10 cycles before the BFP! I know how hard and emotional the ride is, but it will be worth it in the end! Praying and sending baby dust for all of you!


----------



## cj72

The witch is circling... Ready! I am loving the bump! Wow!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Ladies :flower:. I know that I am becoming emotional early, it's just while reading some things online I would :cry: thinking would this be me. That was a costly surgery and to have some many downs than ups can be painful. 

CJ72 I was told 3400-4000 but either way 6000 is definitely better than 33,000 and the clinic you went to has a great success rate. Have you received a BfP since your TR?


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> I am glad that you ladies are doing great . I been up and down. I am 4dpo and very emotional, been very fatigued, tingling feeling in my abdomen, dizzy spells. My appetite has increased which was weird because I been losing weight and had gotten my appetite under control. I Been feeling blue about the process, like all this was done and the process may exceed my timeframe I have given myself for having one more child. And my surgery was expensive for the process to be as it is. Now my doctor recommends Invitro after this but statics shows the TR is more successful. But I see women that on their second try with IVF they are pregnant. My insurance co was billed 33,000 for my surgery. I should have just went To chapel hill and spent 3400 their success rate is extremely incredible. Idk maybe I am just emotional and afraid of facing to many BFN thinking of STTC after this cycle

Hugs xxx praying for you


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks Ladies :flower:. I know that I am becoming emotional early, it's just while reading some things online I would :cry: thinking would this be me. That was a costly surgery and to have some many downs than ups can be painful.
> 
> CJ72 I was told 3400-4000 but either way 6000 is definitely better than 33,000 and the clinic you went to has a great success rate. Have you received a BfP since your TR?

nope and I will be 40 in a month. :( But they do have great success rates. Everyone else from my month is or was pregnant (April 2011)


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, for all of your encouraging words. I am thankful for all the positivity. I am just hopeful for a blessing. I guess I felt down because I never knew how much being able to bare a child meant to me until I had a TL. I am just praying that I be able to experience that again just one more time. I have been ill the last few days, with heartburn, nauseation, fatigue and headaches. My cm was watery before OV and then dry but the last few days it's been very watery. Idk what's going on but I am hoping I pick up soon


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 I know if you can be strong I can be too. It's going to happen when we least expect it


----------



## jojo1972

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks ladies, for all of your encouraging words. I am thankful for all the positivity. I am just hopeful for a blessing. I guess I felt down because I never knew how much being able to bare a child meant to me until I had a TL. I am just praying that I be able to experience that again just one more time. I have been ill the last few days, with heartburn, nauseation, fatigue and headaches. My cm was watery before OV and then dry but the last few days it's been very watery. Idk what's going on but I am hoping I pick up soon

How many dpo are you??? xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Mrstruth said:


> I am glad that you ladies are doing great . I been up and down. I am 4dpo and very emotional, been very fatigued, tingling feeling in my abdomen, dizzy spells. My appetite has increased which was weird because I been losing weight and had gotten my appetite under control. I Been feeling blue about the process, like all this was done and the process may exceed my timeframe I have given myself for having one more child. And my surgery was expensive for the process to be as it is. Now my doctor recommends Invitro after this but statics shows the TR is more successful. But I see women that on their second try with IVF they are pregnant. My insurance co was billed 33,000 for my surgery. I should have just went To chapel hill and spent 3400 their success rate is extremely incredible. Idk maybe I am just emotional and afraid of facing to many BFN thinking of STTC after this cycle

Hey hun I know your struggling and I just wanted to tell you that I did multiple cycles of IVF spending over $45,000 out of pocket and never got pregnant. I did however get pregnant with the TR. keep your chin up and hold onto your faith (((((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> Cj72 I know if you can be strong I can be too. It's going to happen when we least expect it

You know it girl! Af is in full force today. Can't wait to see what happens this month :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, I am constantly praying and giving it over to the higher power. Staying faithful and hopeful. I am 6dpo based on my temp dipped and then three days after my first positive it shot up .4 from 96.8 to 97.4,97.8,.98.1 so I say I am 6dpo 

Mnjhowell oh my, you give me hope for us women whom have high hopes for a successful BFP after TR


----------



## rachelh4207

Hi all, I want to join you if you don't mind:) My name is Rachel. My husband and I have been married for 8 years and have four daughters. Had the TL (cut and burn) after the fourth (fear) and had it reversed just 14 months later on Jan 6, 2012 (God really changed our hearts quick) I used Lisa Rogers in Jackson TN (LOVE HER!) and walked away with 8cm on one and 8.5cm on the other:) I am not currently obsessing with being pregnant. Just trying to figure out my cycles as they have just started regulating (nursed for 17 months) BUT if we did get pregnant, I would be THRILLED...even though we are not trying hard, I of course get sad when AF comes. Luteal phase has only been 8 or 9 days the past two months so still had to much prolatin or something in me. Praying for a BFP in God's time....:flower:


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi Rachel! :flower: Welcome here! So, you're one of Dr. Roger's girls too. I absolutely loved her as well. She was amazing and obviously the right choice for me since my TR was a success. Many of her patients I chat with have gotten their BFPs(most actually), so I'm sure you will get yours as well. Good luck....(oh and you'll love the ladies here :winkwink:)

Hope all is well with everyone. Keep those positive thoughts coming! Pray for you all often. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome Rachel, glad to have you join.

Hi, Jasmine.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Rachel and welcome :happydance:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Welcome Rachel. Goodluck with your TTC journey.


----------



## jasminep0489

ready4onemore said:


> Welcome Rachel, glad to have you join.
> 
> Hi, Jasmine.

Hey sweetie!:flower: Lovin the big bump. You look absolutely amazing, my dear. I know you must be so excited to hold your LO in your arms. Won't be long now. I just wish I was past the 24th week so the baby would have a cance if something happened. I find myself worrying all the time which I know is not good, but you know how it is.


----------



## cj72

Welcome Rachel! Good luck!


----------



## floppyears

rachelh4207 said:


> Hi all, I want to join you if you don't mind:) My name is Rachel. My husband and I have been married for 8 years and have four daughters. Had the TL (cut and burn) after the fourth (fear) and had it reversed just 14 months later on Jan 6, 2012 (God really changed our hearts quick) I used Lisa Rogers in Jackson TN (LOVE HER!) and walked away with 8cm on one and 8.5cm on the other:) I am not currently obsessing with being pregnant. Just trying to figure out my cycles as they have just started regulating (nursed for 17 months) BUT if we did get pregnant, I would be THRILLED...even though we are not trying hard, I of course get sad when AF comes. Luteal phase has only been 8 or 9 days the past two months so still had to much prolatin or something in me. Praying for a BFP in God's time....:flower:

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome Rachel:hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

Thank you all so very much for the warm welcome! What a friendly group, I love it here already!!! :flower:

How are you all doing? I am patiently waiting to see what my luteal phase looks like this month. I have been VERY crampy yesterday and today which I know is to early for implantation if FF has my O right, but could it be AF cramps early? I keep starting on 9 dpo and I am 5 today.


----------



## rachelh4207

Mrs Truth, I live in NW Georgia:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Rachel, good to see you here:) I hope your lp is straightening itself out!

Ready:wacko:, you look maaaavelous:) not long before you're holding your miracle:happydance:

Jasmine, I would have such a difficult time with worry, too! I'm a worrier by nature, but working through trusting God in all things:)

Well ladies it's gosh darn cd1 for the 17th time:( I'm okay with it though:thumbup: I talked with my OB and our next step of action is a post-coital exam:blush: dr. wants to view under the microscope, just how the sperm are getting on in my cm enviroment. Assuming that looks good, he's going to prescribe clomid. He did discuss the side effects of lining thinning and drying up mucus. He said there are additional things to take during pre-o and post-o to combat these problems. So, onward and upward! The month of May is the start of my diet....like hcg diet, but a homeopath version :)

how's everyone else? Mnj, how's your mom?

xoxo goodnight ladies


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, sorry the witch got you Faith xxx

Rachel, I'd go and see a doctor about your LP as it can be easily sorted out hunny. Look up LPD and there is loads of useful info or try some home remedies first, like maca root and B6 and there is lots of others that can naturally lengthen your LP xxx

Mrs Truth your symptoms sound so promising, FX this month for you xxx

AFM I'm on cycle day 4 and looking forward to yet another tattoo on saturday of Callum. Hope everyone has a brill day xxx


----------



## cj72

Good morning ladies :) cd4 for me too Jo. Sorry Af got you Faith. Clomid did thin mine after about 3 cycles. Progesterone (crinone) fixed that, but @ $90 a pop, too expensive for me.

Rachel, I had the same thing. Clomid can help. I take vitamins too. B6 every day, 2 evening primrose oil from cd1-O, and folic acid. My lp is now 11 days. 

Pregnant ladies, you look beautiful!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello Rachel, yes I love Georgia. It has it's ups and downs but I love it. 

FaithHopeLove okay it's sound like your race is getting interesting 

I been feeling bloated and gas as well but for every day the entire 8dpo. I would like to ask you ladies about CM. Mines is watery is that normal. I am very watery. Clear watery. My body cm been consistent the last six days last night like lotion now it's watery again??? Any advice


----------



## jojo1972

Mrstruth said:


> Hello Rachel, yes I love Georgia. It has it's ups and downs but I love it.
> 
> FaithHopeLove okay it's sound like your race is getting interesting
> 
> I been feeling bloated and gas as well but for every day the entire 8dpo. I would like to ask you ladies about CM. Mines is watery is that normal. I am very watery. Clear watery. My body cm been consistent the last six days last night like lotion now it's watery again??? Any advice

Don't get to excited yet, but mine has only ever been like that when I was pregnant!!! And loads of it, that much that it would send me rushing to the toilet thinking AF was here early. Good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello Rachel, yes I love Georgia. It has it's ups and downs but I love it.
> 
> FaithHopeLove okay it's sound like your race is getting interesting
> 
> I been feeling bloated and gas as well but for every day the entire 8dpo. I would like to ask you ladies about CM. Mines is watery is that normal. I am very watery. Clear watery. My body cm been consistent the last six days last night like lotion now it's watery again??? Any advice
> 
> Don't get to excited yet, but mine has only ever been like that when I was pregnant!!! And loads of it, that much that it would send me rushing to the toilet thinking AF was here early. Good luck hunny xxxClick to expand...

Oh no I have taken my excitement and dismissed it away, that way if AF show I can handle the disappointment better. But yes it has been having me thinking AF is here because of how much. My lower back by my tale bone is having sharp pains and with off and on also mild cramps off and on with pressure at the bottom of my tummy. Maybe it's just the witch on her way but I really wanted you ladies advice


----------



## cj72

My cm did that last cycle. I truly hope its great news Mrs T!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> My cm did that last cycle. I truly hope its great news Mrs T!

I have a lot of pressure down there today. I took a strip test it was negative.but I am only 7-8 dpo so it may be to early


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi Rachel and welcome! I used Dr Rogers too and am pregnant! Due in October! She is great-Good Luck!!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Keeping my FX for you MrsTruth!!!!

Faith....I really hope you get a BFP soon! I got BFP first cycle of clomid, so hopefully that will be the case for you! Then, u wont have to worry about lining thinning.....I took Mucinex and Preseed to help with the dry cm!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Trynfor5 said:


> Keeping my FX for you MrsTruth!!!!
> 
> Faith....I really hope you get a BFP soon! I got BFP first cycle of clomid, so hopefully that will be the case for you! Then, u wont have to worry about lining thinning.....I took Mucinex and Preseed to help with the dry cm!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!

Trynfor5 Thank you! It's funny mothers like you give me hope not to quit as I was going to. I am having gassy cramps, and nauseation


----------



## camtex78

Trynfor5 said:


> Keeping my FX for you MrsTruth!!!!
> 
> Faith....I really hope you get a BFP soon! I got BFP first cycle of clomid, so hopefully that will be the case for you! Then, u wont have to worry about lining thinning.....I took Mucinex and Preseed to help with the dry cm!
> 
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!



I hear alot of tht Mucinex is tht for colds...mite b a dumb ?


----------



## camtex78

back to work for me 2morrow ladys wont b off til Monday...mayb i'll have something to share by then but as of now nothings happened...take care ladys :dust:


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove said:


> The month of May is the start of my diet....like hcg diet, but a homeopath version :)

Do tell, do tell. I want to know all about it.....

Sorry about AF:( :( Praying for you!!!!


----------



## rachelh4207

I am not worried about the short LP right now since it can take time to straighten out after nursing. I actually just weaned my LO last week, or should I say SHE weaned last week. First AF after her did not come until 13 months after birth and had my surgery the next month, then that month didn't O, so have only Oed three times since early 2010, counting this month. In a few months if it stays too short, I will start looking into vitamins though. I did look into some already but we are gluten free and the ones I saw contained gluten so need to find some without it.


----------



## Mrstruth

Rachel how long have you been TTC. I guess with me being a early add in I was panicking but I have to allow my faith to take over my body. I guess I want it so bad now that I know I have problems well a TR and have to allow my body to get right


----------



## spuggle

Mrstruth your symptoms sound promising, hope you get your bfp.

Welcome Rachel, these girls are fabulous and always help with questions and worries.

Hi faith, i'm glad your ob is doing further tests for you, clomid might be just the bit of help you need. FX

Hows everyone else ?

Ready i love the avatar, what a beautiful bump you have. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

spuggle said:


> Mrstruth your symptoms sound promising, hope you get your bfp.
> 
> Welcome Rachel, these girls are fabulous and always help with questions and worries.
> 
> Hi faith, i'm glad your ob is doing further tests for you, clomid might be just the bit of help you need. FX
> 
> Hows everyone else ?
> 
> Ready i love the avatar, what a beautiful bump you have. :hugs:

Good morning Spuggle! I hope so although I am scared that I am out this month I took a IC and it was negative. I am 9dpo today oh well. When it meant it may happen. OH/DH I don't know which abbreviation is correct. His birthday was on yesterday and I was soo hoping to be able to give him wonderful news :cry:


----------



## jojo1972

There is still plenty of time to get your BFP MrsTruth, 9dpo is still early and most BFPs don't show til 10dpo-14dpo and some are even later than that xxx


----------



## Angel baby

Faith- I decided to start back clomid this cycle again and they put me at a higher dose this time. Hopefully this will work for us.


----------



## Angel baby

Oh and meant to tell you too that the other 3 cycles I took the clomid it didn't affect my lining. I am at a higher dose now so might this cycle. I go back on the 7th and they will measure my lining then. I will take the trigger to force ovulation. Did the doc mention that to you. The trigger is so nice for timing purposes and has dropped all mature eggs.


----------



## Mrstruth

Angel baby said:


> Oh and meant to tell you too that the other 3 cycles I took the clomid it didn't affect my lining. I am at a higher dose now so might this cycle. I go back on the 7th and they will measure my lining then. I will take the trigger to force ovulation. Did the doc mention that to you. The trigger is so nice for timing purposes and has dropped all mature eggs.

I am thinking of starting Clomids next cycle if I don't get a BFP


----------



## Angel baby

It's really not that bad with the clomid, I think the more consecutive months you do it in a row is when it is tough stuff. Hopefully that 2 month break did me some good.


----------



## jasminep0489

camtex78 said:


> Trynfor5 said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my FX for you MrsTruth!!!! Faith....I really hope you get a BFP soon! I got BFP first cycle of clomid, so hopefully that will be the case for you! Then, u wont have to worry about lining thinning.....I took Mucinex and Preseed to help with the dry cm! GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!
> 
> I hear alot of tht Mucinex is tht for colds...mite b a dumb ?Click to expand...

Nope, not dumb...never a dumb question when TTC and you don't understand something someone is talking about. It may be that one thing you need to get your LO! :flower: It is for colds, congestion really, but it helps to thin the CM and make it more hospitable for the swimmers. Good to try if you have thick CM and need it more like the EWCM that the swimmers need. Hope that helps you.


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi Rachel and welcome! I used Dr Rogers too and am pregnant! Due in October! She is great-Good Luck!!!

 :hugs: How's my bump buddy doin? I felt the baby just a bit the last few days. I thought it would be a little later but, guess since I've had a couple of prior pregnancies it happens earlier. Plus it was 13 years ago and I don't remember everything about my last pregnancies... must be that AMA....lol (I know you get a kick out of that as I do, CJ..:winkwink:)

Hopin the best for for those TTC! Much baby dust and prayers your way!! :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

i tested to early ladies I am 9dpo and received the faintest of faint on the second line here's the test. it was taken with a IC. I will take another on Sunday or Monday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120427_131645.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20120427_131658.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Angel baby

How exciting! I see it, fx for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Angel baby said:


> How exciting! I see it, fx for you!

Angel baby thanks I hope so it driving me :wacko: waiting to test again


----------



## jasminep0489

:happydance: I'm prayin you keep keep seein that line get darker!!!


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I truly hoe this is it for you! You have to watch those ic's. I got some wicked evap lines last cycle. Make sure you have a.god backup test for Sunday! I can't wait to hear your.good news!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Mrs T, I truly hoe this is it for you! You have to watch those ic's. I got some wicked evap lines last cycle. Make sure you have a.god backup test for Sunday! I can't wait to hear your.good news!

I am hoping so as well, but at the same time I am not trying to get my hopes up to high. So that I can enter into next moth gracefully :haha:. 

Cj72 the IC also arent as good as others. Me and another mother from another thread both took IC and it was very very faint. She is 11dpo I am 9dpo so she took a FRER and got a BFP an hr after taking the IC. So I think this will be my last month using IC. I hope all of us ladies get out BFP soon. SPRING/Summer babies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

jasminep0489 said:


> Trynfor5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachel and welcome! I used Dr Rogers too and am pregnant! Due in October! She is great-Good Luck!!!
> 
> :hugs: How's my bump buddy doin? I felt the baby just a bit the last few days. I thought it would be a little later but, guess since I've had a couple of prior pregnancies it happens earlier. Plus it was 13 years ago and I don't remember everything about my last pregnancies... must be that AMA....lol (I know you get a kick out of that as I do, CJ..:winkwink:)
> 
> Hopin the best for for those TTC! Much baby dust and prayers your way!! :flower:Click to expand...

Hey!!! I am doing good, go to the doc Monday and can't wait. I have not felt baby yet :nope: but hoping it comes SOON! Starting here in the next couple of weeks I will be getting progesterone injections. I had my other babies early and the doc said these weekly injections help to carry to term. Anyone know much about it? I will let you know how that goes! Keep me updated on your progress! :hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

MrsTruth....I have my fingers crossed for you and sending baby dust by the pound :haha: I literally have 14 tests from my BFP!!! :blush: I just couldn't believe it!!! I hope this is your month! 

Camtex....no ? is stupid! The mucinex is for congestion. My doc told me to take it while on clomid to keep my cm thin. You can't use the Mucinex DM thought just plain Mucinex. Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hey Mrstruth. Praying your line continues to get darker. Have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck with the test tomorrow I can see a line too xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Mrs Truth, I am praying this is your month, I agree with CJ and backup your IC with a better test just to make sure as I know they are known for evaps, I have had a few too .......... I really hope this is it for you, have some hope babes....they will continue to get darker now if its the real deal:happydance:.....cant wait to hear of next test.:thumbup:....Bring on the lines! xxxxx

Hugs to all the TTC ladies still trying....:hugs:.and Hugs to all the pregnant girls on here, thinking about you all...Hang in there xxx........:hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

Mrstruth said:


> Rachel how long have you been TTC. I guess with me being a early add in I was panicking but I have to allow my faith to take over my body. I guess I want it so bad now that I know I have problems well a TR and have to allow my body to get right

Well I had my TR surgery Jan 6, 2012 of this year and of course used protection that month until I started my first cycle, as my doctor said I needed to wait. So We have only been trying three months this month. I know that with healthy women that aren't TTC after TR it can take time and I believe it can take us even longer- hopefully not though:) If it is God's will, I will be pregnant soon enough. It is hard when you are "ready" and think it will never happen. God's ways are not always for us to understand though and He has a plan. 

I also believe when we are so stressed from "ttc" it is harder to get pregnant! Before my TL with my other four girls, the months that I was trying to time everything perfect we never got pregnant. With my last one I prayed about it and begged God to either give me a baby or to take the want away from me and help me be content with the three I already had. Just to have His will in my life and he did. That month we had not BD near when I thought I was Oing at all (we were moving that next week) and we actually only BD two times in a two week period because of all the stress going on- but low and behold- a big "Pregnant" on my test the day my period was due. 

I am praying for each of you- I know all that I have said about "not stressing" doesn't always make it easier. When you have the baby fever and are ready for a positive it is so hard to wait and to not be heart broken when it doesn't happen right away. All this being said, I still am crushed when I see AF every time. But not as bad as I use to be. Have a great weekend everybody! hope to see some :bfp: over the weekend or next week!!!


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I can't wait to hear! 
Rachel, you are so right. I've prayed on it and with baby fever is hard to relax and be patient, but I try :) 

Next weekend its on!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am trying hard not to take it easy, when you want it so bad. But Rachel your advice is so great and much needed for me to hear. I have placed my heart in the success of me receiving a BFP soon or a later. I decided I will try, it's just every time you think you are in the race and then realize you aren't it hurts


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck with the testing today. I have everything crossed and praying to hear of someone getting a bfp this time round xxx


----------



## cj72

Cd 6 or so for me. Looking to hear some good news...we need some bfps!


----------



## jojo1972

CD 8 for me and my opks are starting to get darker and ewcm is starting up already. I'm making an appointment at the doctors tomorrow for some testing to be done on both me and Warren so FX everything will be ok. 

Really hoping for more fantastic news today. Enjoy your Sunday ladies x


----------



## crystal69uk

I am sure both you and Warren will get the green light hunny, so good luck at the Dr's, what tests are you getting done?...you both have created a few miracles so I am sure it will happen again soon babes..........xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I want to be tested for thyroid problems as I've got quite a few symptoms of hypothyroidism and to do day 21 test too to make sure I am definately ovulating. I've started temping again this month too so that I have those to show the doctor at the end of the month xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

It might be good to see what your FSH levels are on CD3 too as it shows your Ovarian egg reserve, usually CD3 is good for testing thyroid too, for FSH my levels were 8.6 which was quite good for my age, I hope your numbers on CD21 are over 30 then it shows you have Ovulated....or shall I say Dr's like to see over 30, although I have been borderline with 29.6 before so I would go with what your body tells you too! Xx good luck hunny xx


Mrstruth, how is the testing going hunny, I hope to see your bfp soon! Bring it on xx


----------



## jojo1972

I will definately ask for that test too lol, thanks hunny you're a star xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I tested today with a FRER 6days sooner and I was a :bfn: I think I am 10-11 dpo sticking mainly with 11dpo. I am not as sad as I thought. Just feel like whatever. If it's meant to be it will happen. From this month on I am just relaxing on TTC and start just taking it one day as a time


----------



## rachelh4207

I tested today too and BFN. FF says AF is due today based on my last two cycles and I am cramping and feel like it is coming, so I think I am out this month.


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> I tested today too and BFN. FF says AF is due today based on my last two cycles and I am cramping and feel like it is coming, so I think I am out this month.

Rachel it's always next month. Doctors says your body just have to relearn the process of getting pregnant again. Hopefully that's the case


----------



## cj72

Don't lose hope girls. Our day will come! Seems like our lives are on hold until O, then again until test time, doesn't it? I wish we could just fast forward through the wait!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Don't lose hope girls. Our day will come! Seems like our lives are on hold until O, then again until test time, doesn't it? I wish we could just fast forward through the wait!

Cj72 and it does and it takes us get us excited and then seem to let us down


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Don't lose hope girls. Our day will come! Seems like our lives are on hold until O, then again until test time, doesn't it? I wish we could just fast forward through the wait!

I agree!!! Lets not lose hope! :thumbup: I know it's hard to stay positive ALL the time....but we just can't give up. Just keep lovin' our fellas:happydance:


----------



## cj72

My poor sweet man is still in a lot of pain going to physical therapy. It will be a few months before he goes back to work. I'm always afraid I'm going to hurt his arm...so we've had to be creative. Oh and I got a lecture today from him about keeping my legs in the air. Lol. I didn't have the heart to tell him that's next weekend. So cute. Can't wait to get that bfp and see his face!


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies hope all is well!! 

It's been a freaking ass mess around our place!! My mom is so sick on her chemo and I went into preterm labor on the 9th. I am 3cm 100% effaced and finally home and out of the hospital but stuck on strict bed rest. I've never ever had such a hard time with a pregnancy!!! 

Anyways can I just say I think most pregnant woman are just stupid!! It's like you lose all brains and common sense when pregnant!! Just venting. The third trimester board makes my blood boil and I should know better than to go on there :) 

Love y'all and I'm still stalking!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh wow! Mnj:( I wondered what was up with you since we hadn't heard anything:(
I'm so sorry you're going through so much. I'm super happy they got your labor stopped!!
Stay off the boards that cause anxiety and try as best you can to relax. Take care of yourself:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mnj, Im sorry your mom is so sick. Hold out girl, feet up with the bold and the beautiful! Keep those legs crossed a few more weeks!
Crystal, post another test!


----------



## rachelh4207

mnjhowell said:


> My mom is so sick on her chemo and I went into preterm labor on the 9th. I am 3cm 100% effaced and finally home and out of the hospital but stuck on strict bed rest. I've never ever had such a hard time with a pregnancy!!!


Oh no I am so sorry!!!! chemo is rough and add pre term labor???? bless your heart Praying for your family during this hard time!!!!:flower:


----------



## rachelh4207

well I made it to 10 dpo without AF so even If I am not preggo, that's one day longer than the past two month's luteal phase so YAHHH!!!!!:happydance: Haven't tested today and can't decide if I want to or not. Temp is flat line pretty much. How was all of your weekends?


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel your chart does look much better this cycle!! Praying this is the one :) 

Crystal what's up with your test? I couldn't find one but I saw CJs post!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi MNJ - I posted my IC on my journal, not on this thread, the link is on my signature if care to look..x Its still early days for me and I am getting lines still today but no different from yesterday really so I will wait a few more days and test on a better test, so I have everything crossed....x

I am really sorry you are having a rough time at the moment you sure do have alot of worry which must be heartbreaking whilst pregnant, I pray things get easier for you and please get some rest and try and stay in bed as much as you can....:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

mnjhowell said:


> Rachel your chart does look much better this cycle!! Praying this is the one :)
> 
> Crystal what's up with your test? I couldn't find one but I saw CJs post!!!

Mnjhowell I am praying for your family. As cj72 said rest as much as you can to prevent early birthday. Best wishes to you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

rachelh4207 said:


> well I made it to 10 dpo without AF so even If I am not preggo, that's one day longer than the past two month's luteal phase so YAHHH!!!!!:happydance: Haven't tested today and can't decide if I want to or not. Temp is flat line pretty much. How was all of your weekends?

Rachel, your chart does look better this cycle:happydance: I wouldn't call those temps "dropped"....usually dropped temps are right down at the cover line. Like you said, even if you're not preggers this cycle, your body is getting straightened out:happydance: have you tried B6 or B50 Complex to lengthen you lp? I take 1 b50 daily and my lp is exactly 14 days every cycle. the Months I didn't take it or ran out, my lp was 1-3 days shorter:thumbup:
Hopefully it's bfp for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove said:


> have you tried B6 or B50 Complex to lengthen you lp? I take 1 b50 daily and my lp is exactly 14 days every cycle. the Months I didn't take it or ran out, my lp was 1-3 days shorter:thumbup:
> Hopefully it's bfp for you:hugs::hugs:

I haven't tried them yet as we went gluten free due to gluten intolerance and the few vitamins that I read were good for LPD had gluten at the store I was at. I will go to whole foods and get some if this isn't my month. Dh says this isn't the month. He predicts next month. either way, I am still happy about my phase getting longer:) :) No cramps today at all. Cramped yesterday pretty intense for a bit but then it stopped.


----------



## Mrstruth

Well ladies today is suppose to be 12dpo for me. Which I am not certain exactly. Anyhow. I had cramping since Sat and strong tingling in my abdomen I took my first test thur negative, I took a first response Sat at 10dpo negative. That night on into sunday I was having mild cramping strong tingling. Today me and OH BD'd and after I started bleeding very very pinkish, kind of thickish, not red or the color of spotting. I know it's tmi but I am confused. When I wipe it's nothing but on my panty liner it was this pink, wettish color. My cycle isn't due to the 5th and every month since my TR surgery it's been on time. Matter of fact it was not really changed afterwards, because before it was due on the 7th. I don't know. I am not really cramping like I do for my cycle or anything, I am not tired as I normally be during my AF. But Hey maybe AF showed early this month , so I guess I am out. I still dont understand why when I wipe there isn't nothing. Normally when AF comes when I wipe she is there


----------



## rachelh4207

crystal69uk said:


> Hi MNJ - I posted my IC on my journal, not on this thread, the link is on my signature if care to look..x Its still early days for me and I am getting lines still today but no different from yesterday really so I will wait a few more days and test on a better test, so I have everything crossed....x
> 
> :


SOOOO EXCITING!!!! can't wait to hear about more tests!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachelh4207

Mrstruth said:


> Well ladies today is suppose to be 12dpo for me. Which I am not certain exactly. Anyhow. I had cramping since Sat and strong tingling in my abdomen I took my first test thur negative, I took a first response Sat at 10dpo negative. That night on into sunday I was having mild cramping strong tingling. Today me and OH BD'd and after I started bleeding very very pinkish, kind of thickish, not red or the color of spotting. I know it's tmi but I am confused. When I wipe it's nothing but on my panty liner it was this pink, wettish color. My cycle isn't due to the 5th and every month since my TR surgery it's been on time. Matter of fact it was not really changed afterwards, because before it was due on the 7th. I don't know. I am not really cramping like I do for my cycle or anything, I am not tired as I normally be during my AF. But Hey maybe AF showed early this month , so I guess I am out. I still dont understand why when I wipe there isn't nothing. Normally when AF comes when I wipe she is there


could be implantation bleeding:) :) :) what are your temp s looking like?


----------



## Mrstruth

My temp today is 97.2 yesterday it was 98.1 I really had stop taking my temps after I received my first positive opk. But yesterday I had a headache and was nauseated and DH made me take my temp to ensure I wasn't becoming ill. I don't understand the temp charting completely and or what means what


----------



## jojo1972

Mrstruth said:


> My temp today is 97.2 yesterday it was 98.1 I really had stop taking my temps after I received my first positive opk. But yesterday I had a headache and was nauseated and DH made me take my temp to ensure I wasn't becoming ill. I don't understand the temp charting completely and or what means what

The temping is to confirm that we have ovulated hunny. From AF til we ovulate our temps are lower and after ovulation our temps rise and stay higher til AF again. Usually we have a slight dip on the day we ovulate and quite a big rise the day after and it drops again when AF is imminent xxx Look at fertility friends where you can chart for free. You just put in your temps each day and they do all the work for you, its brilliant and takes all the hard work out of it xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry to hear that you are having such a hard time of things atm Mnj. I know how you feel and its so hard not to worry about your mum but try to rest as much as possible. Lots of hugs and love sent your way xxx:hugs:

Crystal, have you tested again yet? Can't wait to see the next ones getting darker xxx

AFM I'm still waiting for a positive opk :coffee: I'm just enjoying all the practicing atm lol xxx


----------



## cj72

Right there with you jojo. I will start opks this weekend. I think o day is prob monday.


----------



## Mrstruth

JoJo thanks. But basically what I am saying is I took my temps but not at the same time each day and not without moving out the bed. So my temps are all over the place and not consistent. So I decided to start charting correctly this cycle here correctly. Because I learned the rules towards the end


----------



## cluckymumof5

crystal69uk said:


> Hi MNJ - I posted my IC on my journal, not on this thread, the link is on my signature if care to look..x Its still early days for me and I am getting lines still today but no different from yesterday really so I will wait a few more days and test on a better test, so I have everything crossed....x
> 
> I am really sorry you are having a rough time at the moment you sure do have alot of worry which must be heartbreaking whilst pregnant, I pray things get easier for you and please get some rest and try and stay in bed as much as you can....:hugs:

Holy moly I just saw your IC's. WOW I'm praying they get darker every day for you. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies hope all is well!!
> 
> It's been a freaking ass mess around our place!! My mom is so sick on her chemo and I went into preterm labor on the 9th. I am 3cm 100% effaced and finally home and out of the hospital but stuck on strict bed rest. I've never ever had such a hard time with a pregnancy!!!
> 
> Anyways can I just say I think most pregnant woman are just stupid!! It's like you lose all brains and common sense when pregnant!! Just venting. The third trimester board makes my blood boil and I should know better than to go on there :)
> 
> Love y'all and I'm still stalking!!

Sorry to hear about your mom. Praying she will be healed.

I don't go the the 3rd trimester thread for that reason.


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I am still spotting very vrery lightly pink. With no flow will see what tomorrow morning look like. My nipples has start to become sore. I don't know what to do or think. Keeping my prayers going up.


----------



## spuggle

Mnj i'm so sorry to hear what you are going through, praying your om feels better soon and baby stays put for a few more weeks. xx BIG :hugs:

Mrs truth FX that you get a bfp. x

Hi everone else, 

Jojo, good luck with those bod tests although i'm sure you will be fine, you made perfect little Callum.

Crystal i'm heading over to your journal now !!!

To all you ladies starting a new cycle, waiting to O or in the TWW good luck and pray to see some bfp's around here, it's been a while so it's well over due. :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Ms T, I can't wait to hear an update! Fingers crossed!


----------



## rachelh4207

Dh even says he saw it in the time line and it is pink and thick in real life. I don't see it great on the computer but i see it in real life!!! could it still be evap or something else ?? it is pink! tweek away PLEASE!!! 

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005-1.jpg

the bottom is todays test. the top is yesterdays. just did it to hold next to the "line"

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300016.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300017.jpg


if this isn't BFP, it is okay, but I will NOT use dollar store tests anymore UGH! it looks sooo real in real life. most of my "maybe lines" don't have color but this is pink!!!


----------



## camtex78

rachelh4207 said:


> Dh even says he saw it in the time line and it is pink and thick in real life. I don't see it great on the computer but i see it in real life!!! could it still be evap or something else ?? it is pink! tweek away PLEASE!!!
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005.jpg
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005-1.jpg
> 
> the bottom is todays test. the top is yesterdays. just did it to hold next to the "line"
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300016.jpg
> 
> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300017.jpg
> 
> 
> if this isn't BFP, it is okay, but I will NOT use dollar store tests anymore UGH! it looks sooo real in real life. most of my "maybe lines" don't have color but this is pink!!!




Fxd...for u


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> Dh even says he saw it in the time line and it is pink and thick in real
> 
> Rachelh4207 yes I see it as well even before the tweak hoping this is it for you


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Spuggle and cj72! I am scared to get my hopes up high. But it started like a dark brownish spotting then light pink as it was fading off. Idk, but they say you can't test until two days afterwards


----------



## rachelh4207

just took another and another line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rachelh4207

one of those walmart .88 ones with SMU......

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300004.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300004-1.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005-2.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/rachelh4207/P4300005-3.jpg

can't see it good on here but in real life it is there, pink, and came up within the first three minutes!!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> just took another and another line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Rachel Yaaaaaahhhhhh I am so happy for you!!!!! 

Well the suspected IB started out brownish looking then it was very very light pink spotting throughout. Now it isn't. Sunday my temp was 98.1 yesterday it was 97.2 and today it is 97.7 I don't know if that confirms a IB or what but by the end of the week I will be testing. Fx but prepared for either result


----------



## jasminep0489

Rachel- I always used the dollar store tests and the ONLY time I ever saw any kind of line, I was pregnant!! So, I really believe you got your BFP!!! Hope to see them getting darker each day.

Crystal- I keep getting on here to see if you have tested again...you're killing me!! lol!! I'm so excited for you!

Mrs.T- Hopefully you will get some answers soon and hope its good news.

All this excitement on here....finally! :flower:


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel I do see a faint thick pink line!!! I'd say your eggo is preggo Hun!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wow girls!!!:happydance: so many BFPs:) yeah, yeah, yeah!!!! keep 'em coming!!!! :kiss:


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all for the prayers ladies. I just have to make it to 37 weeks!!! That's my goal and then she can come if she wants. 

Crystal I am over the moon for you!! 

CJ how are you doing? 

Faith how are you doing too? 

Jojo how's that precious baby boy?


----------



## jojo1972

I'd say you're pregnant too Rachel, massive congrats hunny :happydance: xxx

Mrs truth, here's hoping you get your BFP in the next couple of days xxx

Mnj, Callum is doing brilliantly, he's cut another tooth today and is trying very hard to crawl bless him. He's our little miracle and I know you are having a very hard time atm hun and your precious baby girl will give you the strength to get through it. Believe me, I've been through the ring since last September and Callum gives me a reason for carrying on and brings so much happiness everyday. I hope your little one stays put for a while longer, and if she is like you she will hang on in there bless her xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

it is annoying for me TTC. So me and DH decided today to stop TTC! AF showed today! After spot then stopped and now AF is 6 days early, which I think the stress of TTC has brought on. I am stopping the vitamins, opks, hpts, no clomids. Nothing. It's early for me but it's irritating and stressful so I am stopping. I will continue to get on from time to time to check on all you wonderful ladies progress. But the kids that are here need me


----------



## rachelh4207

I just got back from getting my first rounds of blood work to make sure it is doubling but I am for sure pregnant;) Got a beautiful offical BFP on a FRER today too:) :) YAHHHHH


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations Rachel....Every TR girl deserves a second chance and you got yours girl!!!!CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS......:hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

thank you soooo much! I am sorry you are getting confusing tests:( Praying for you!!!!

I wanted to share that I ovulated on a Friday and that sunday night at church, I took my almost 3 year old potty and we were talking about random stuff and all of a sudden she said "you have a baby in your belly!" I said "Oh really? Boy or girl?" and she said "boy"...so I said "How do you know?" and she simply replied "Because that's why"...which I know makes no sense but I was like what???? So today when i laid her down at nap I said "Emalyn, you know how you told mommy I had a baby in my belly?" and she said "yes" I said, "well you were right, i do!" and she smiled and said "I know"


----------



## cj72

Congrats Rachel! Yay yay yay! So happy for you! MrsT, we're here if you need us. :) mnj- So happy its 37 weeks! woohoo! I'm just cd8 or 9 so just waiting for go time!


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> it is annoying for me TTC. So me and DH decided today to stop TTC! AF showed today! After spot then stopped and now AF is 6 days early, which I think the stress of TTC has brought on. I am stopping the vitamins, opks, hpts, no clomids. Nothing. It's early for me but it's irritating and stressful so I am stopping. I will continue to get on from time to time to check on all you wonderful ladies progress. But the kids that are here need me



dnt stop the vitamins


----------



## Trynfor5

YAY RACHEL!!!! Keep em coming girls......


----------



## Trynfor5

jasminep0489 said:


> Rachel- I always used the dollar store tests and the ONLY time I ever saw any kind of line, I was pregnant!! So, I really believe you got your BFP!!! Hope to see them getting darker each day.
> 
> Crystal- I keep getting on here to see if you have tested again...you're killing me!! lol!! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Mrs.T- Hopefully you will get some answers soon and hope its good news.
> 
> All this excitement on here....finally! :flower:

How is my bump buddy? I am doing good, went to the doc yesterday and they scheduled my ultrasound for May 30th! Cant wait to find out what! What about you? How is it going?


----------



## cluckymumof5

rachelh4207 said:


> I just got back from getting my first rounds of blood work to make sure it is doubling but I am for sure pregnant;) Got a beautiful offical BFP on a FRER today too:) :) YAHHHHH

Congratulations Rachel. So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in to say hello. Congrats to all the BFP you all deserve it.


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats Rachel :happydance: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I have some fantastic news of my own too, its not the same as a BFP but its brilliant for me. MY SON IS MOVING BACK HOME WITH US :happydance::happydance::happydance: I couldn't be happier at the moment. He came to stay with us last week and I've missed him so much since he went back home to my mum's. He phoned last night to ask if he could come back home for good and needless to say my answer was YIPPEE xxx Its lovely having all my family back together at last xxx


----------



## cj72

Yay Jo! Great news!

Ready, love that bump. You look like you are glowing!

Cd10. Going to start opks on friday. I'm confused on my cd #. I very very lightly spotted on what I'm calling cd1, then right before bed it started to be a little flow. Shoud I count that as cd1 or the next day as cd1? So confused.


----------



## crystal69uk

Great news JoJo!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I've just got back from the doctors and they have refused to do any testing for 3 more months:cry: The only test they will do is to check my thyroid as there is a family history of it. They've also refused to check Warrens sperm again as they said it was well above average last time it was checked. All these tests were done over 2 years ago and I'm finding it a bit strange that they are refusing to do them at the moment:cry: I hope everyone elses day has been better than mine xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> I've just got back from the doctors and they have refused to do any testing for 3 more months:cry: The only test they will do is to check my thyroid as there is a family history of it. They've also refused to check Warrens sperm again as they said it was well above average last time it was checked. All these tests were done over 2 years ago and I'm finding it a bit strange that they are refusing to do them at the moment:cry: I hope everyone elses day has been better than mine xxx

JoJo congrats on your son. Now far as the testing I am not understanding why it's been two years and they aren't supplying your wishes. I would demand or look into another doctor. I am going to my doctors office today


----------



## jasminep0489

[/QUOTE]

How is my bump buddy? I am doing good, went to the doc yesterday and they scheduled my ultrasound for May 30th! Cant wait to find out what! What about you? How is it going?[/QUOTE]

I am doing great! The fatigue is geeting better so I'm not asleep most of the time now...lol I really didn't have many other symptoms that bothered me so I'm just enjoying my second trimester. I have an appt. next week but not sure if they will do another US since I've had four already but it seems we will find out the sex of our babies on the same day....isn't that exciting!!! So they must be doing yours at 19 weeks, right? I wish they would do mine a little earlier but they are pretty firm on the 20th week being the anatomy scan. I will get to bring my DVD and VHS tape to record it though. Do they even sell VHS tapes anymore? Not sure why I need one of those...lol Glad you are doing well too, sweetie. :hugs:

Jojo- Happy for you about your son, but sorry they won't test you or your hubby. Seems like they would take the age factor into consideration. A lot can change at our age in a year and even more in two years. :shrug:

CJ- I would count the light flow as CD 1 if it was me. 

Mrs. T- We all know how you feel and it will probably be for the best to NTNP instead of the hardcore TTC route. It's tough facing dissapointment if its a BFN and then living your life two week increments at a time. It can drive you mad. It drove me mad too in only a few short months and even took a toll on my relationship with my DH and we physically quit trying for quite awhile. Wish you the best my dear. :flower:

Crystal- Thinking bout you... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo thank you do much for yor words. It actually made me realize everything I am going through is a walk in the park compared to what you have been through and I am sorry!! I'm so glad callum is doing so great!! He is such a doll and I could just squeeze him :) again thank you sooooo much!! 

Rachel congratulations 

Crystal how are you doing hun? 

Afm so the perinatologist today and everything was perfect!! So a great blessing :)


----------



## rachelh4207

hey everyone!!!!! okay on to the worrying....what are signs of etopic pregnancies and have you had one?

I don't think I do, just want to make sure, as we are going out of town at the end of next week and I do NOT want to have a ruptured tube at the beach, or at all PERIOD!


----------



## Mrstruth

From my understanding my doctor told me once my blood work was to verify a pregnancy it's mandatory to have a ultrasound to make sure it's not tubal pregnancy. Due to us having a TR we are high risk for one. Call and schedule an appt for a ultrasound, or go to the emergency to have one performed, with you having a TR they would insist it anyway because unless you are bleeding are in pain it would be hard to tell right off


----------



## rachelh4207

Since I am only 3 w 5 d i really think it may be to early to tell but I plan to try to get one next friday at my first official pregnancy appointment. 

How are you feeling? I am sorry this wasn't your month:( I am praying for you!


----------



## cj72

Rachel, my doc sas you should have blood drawn the second you find out you're pregnant, then every 2 days to make sure its doubling. At 1500-2000 you should have an ultrasound. For some people thats only a week, otherwise it may be too late to save the tube.


----------



## rachelh4207

well that's good to know. I had my 1st draw about an hour after I found out. I literally went straight there. my level was only 11 though so makes me WORRY! Tomorrow is second draw but I may not know the results until monday:( I plan to having another draw monday and then wed- so that at my first official appointment they can look through them and make sure it all looks good. I really believe everything is okay. Not sure why, God has just given me a peace. BUT every few minutes the devil has me worrying again:dohh:


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> well that's good to know. I had my 1st draw about an hour after I found out. I literally went straight there. my level was only 11 though so makes me WORRY! Tomorrow is second draw but I may not know the results until monday:( I plan to having another draw monday and then wed- so that at my first official appointment they can look through them and make sure it all looks good. I really believe everything is okay. Not sure why, God has just given me a peace. BUT every few minutes the devil has me worrying again:dohh:

Cast your fears away and DO NOT let the devil steal your joy away! You have a positive and it's been confirmed, now just go thru the channel to get your blood work done and enjoy your blessing. My doctor on the other hand is going to confirm with blood and ultrasound ASAP because she fears any damage to my tube. But you are in good favor, this is your time. Enjoy your blessing


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well.

Mrs t, me and Warren had to have all tests done before they would do the TR. I had mine done June 16th 2010 but most of our tests were done in Jan 2010. The doctor has said because we've had miscarriages and gone on to have Callum, that we don't need the tests especially as I'm charting and know that I'm ovulating. She said that Warrens sperm count was well above average and there is no reason at all why I can't get pregnant now and that if in 3 months I haven't concieved that they will do the tests. They will do the thyroid test as my sister has 'graves' and hypothroidism, so its best for me to get checked too.

Mnj, there is no need to say sorry what so ever hunny. What you are going through is no less heartbreaking. I'm just praying that your little girl holds on in there for just a couple of weeks longer bless her. Is there a chance that your mum can beat the cancer again? I sure hope she can xxx

AFM well I had my positive opk yesterday and also ovulated yesterday too. My temp shot right up this morning putting me at 1 dpo today. This is the second month I've ovulated on cd11, and I've started taking B6 to try and get the LP to 14 days FX. This is another month of only 24 days if the LP doesn't lengthen xxx


----------



## spuggle

Congratulations Rachel. Wondeful news, try to relax and enjoy. xx


----------



## cj72

Cd 11 and thinking will O Sunday. Going out of town Friday, so Saturday it is!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Cd 11 and thinking will O Sunday. Going out of town Friday, so Saturday it is!

Fx'd for you :happydance: sending you :dust: for a :bfp:


----------



## rachelh4207

YAHHHHH:winkwink: Have fun this weekend!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo yay for Oing!! 

CJ c'mon O!! 

Rachel I had my labs drawn 3 times to make sure they were doubling correctly. At 5w3d I had my first sono and we saw the sac in the uterus. At 7w3d we had another one and saw our baby. It's so hard to not worry but you have to trust your instincts. My ob told me debilitating pain on one side, also could be severe pain in neck and shoulder on one side, bleeding can accompany it also.


----------



## cj72

Cd11 and no pos opk. Since I'm out of town tomorrow, we bd'd today, not tomorrow, and again on saturday. Might throw an extra in on sunday;) Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Right back atcha! Rachel, fx'd lady!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well. I'm at 8DPO at the moment and it's doing my head in. Every little twinge I'm wondering is that a sign. Boobs are pounding (a lot more than they normally are before AF) and I'm generally feeling like crap, really tired and generally feeling not real well. Will start testing tomorrow but not feeling real hopeful given my charts all over the place. Got a blood test tomorrow to check my thyroid function and a few other things so hopefully it doesn't pick up anything that could potentially stop us conceiving.


----------



## cj72

Fx'd fr you clucky! 
How ya feeling mnj?


----------



## rachelh4207

results are in!!! 

First beta 11dpo (10am): 11 
second beta 13dpo (3pm): 46 

Doubling time 26.16...what does the doubling time mean?????

they said no more betas just want to see me next friday for my first official pregnant appointment and HOPEFULLY ultrasound:) I will be 5 weeks that day.


----------



## Willnkatsmom

Hello everyone! My name is Brandy, I recently had a TR April 27, 2012.
So still in recovery. I have 2 children 10/12 from a previous marriage.
DH has none of his own so we are very excited to start TTC next month.
Its been a really long time since I TTC (10 yrs) and I could use any support offered during this journey. I am new to the keeping up with cycles, etc. And doctor explained that its important due to increased risk of MC (which scares me to death). I pray everyone gets their sticky bean real soon.

Tube length 5.5/6.5


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel that's an awesome doubling time!! Your pregnant hun :) 

Cj I'm miserable to say the least but it's all worth it. I'm just counting down the days I come off bedrest so I can go see my momma.


----------



## rachelh4207

Willnkatsmom said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Brandy, I recently had a TR April 27, 2012.
> So still in recovery. I have 2 children 10/12 from a previous marriage.
> DH has none of his own so we are very excited to start TTC next month.
> Its been a really long time since I TTC (10 yrs) and I could use any support offered during this journey. I am new to the keeping up with cycles, etc. And doctor explained that its important due to increased risk of MC (which scares me to death). I pray everyone gets their sticky bean real soon.
> 
> Tube length 5.5/6.5

welcome:flower: You will LOVE It here. Congrats on the surgery. who did you yours? lengths sound great too! I had my TR 1-6-12 but I was still nursing my 4th baby at the time (she was only 13 months then) AF had recently returned but I didn't ovulate until Feb and didn't get pregnant until I weaned her in April. I am 4 weeks pregnant now:)


----------



## rachelh4207

mnjhowell said:


> Rachel that's an awesome doubling time!! Your pregnant hun :)
> 
> Cj I'm miserable to say the least but it's all worth it. I'm just counting down the days I come off bedrest so I can go see my momma.


AHHH I am starting to get excited. Will be more excited when i see the baby in the uterus:) 

Bedrest???? NO FUN...how long have you been on bed rest? What is going on?


----------



## cj72

Welcome willnkatsmom :)not long now mnj. Hang in there!

I'm in Washington, DC on a feld trip with my DD. Try taking an opk in a museum bathroom...


----------



## camtex78

Tested positive today on OPK CD 16....:happydance:
started using Preseed on Cd 13....bding every other day since AF ended April 
23rd


----------



## cj72

Hey Cam, me too! Was neg at lunch, but I just took another and got my smiley. I pulled the stick out and compared the blue lines and I've never seen mine so dark! I was gonna do another one tomorrow to see if it was still pos, but the cost.so darn much, I'm saving it for next mo. We are doing every other day, too. 

Good luck ladies! Rachel needs some bump buddies!


----------



## mnjhowell

Willnkatsmom said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Brandy, I recently had a TR April 27, 2012.
> So still in recovery. I have 2 children 10/12 from a previous marriage.
> DH has none of his own so we are very excited to start TTC next month.
> Its been a really long time since I TTC (10 yrs) and I could use any support offered during this journey. I am new to the keeping up with cycles, etc. And doctor explained that its important due to increased risk of MC (which scares me to death). I pray everyone gets their sticky bean real soon.
> 
> Tube length 5.5/6.5

welcome!! These woman are amazing and mostly life savers :) feel free to ask any questions!!


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ you go girl!!! 

Rachel I had a small placental abruption on April 9 and went into full blown labor. I was contracting every few minutes and started to dilate. I spent a little over a week in the hospital and I am on bedrest till 37 weeks (may 17 :)) not as long as some women but its not fun at all!! Since I am a bit farther along I am starting to break the rules a little more each week :| shhhhh dont tell anyone :)


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Hey Cam, me too! Was neg at lunch, but I just took another and got my smiley. I pulled the stick out and compared the blue lines and I've never seen mine so dark! I was gonna do another one tomorrow to see if it was still pos, but the cost.so darn much, I'm saving it for next mo. We are doing every other day, too.
> 
> Good luck ladies! Rachel needs some bump buddies!


:dust: :happydance: I was starting to think they didn't work...FX'd crossed....So when does DPO start thts where im confused now...
Good luck to u too


----------



## cj72

It can start as soon as the day you et te opk, but is usually the next day or day after. I temp, so i know once i get te temp rise that I'm 1dpo. Generally I get a pos opk cd 12 and ovulate cd14.


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> It can start as soon as the day you et te opk, but is usually the next day or day after. I temp, so i know once i get te temp rise that I'm 1dpo. Generally I get a pos opk cd 12 and ovulate cd14.



ok thanks i dnt temp...so i'll just take it day by day from here on....FXD crossed...and bding atleast til Tuesday....dnt think my punani can take it lol


----------



## cj72

That's why I'm liking the every other day. Gives his swimmers more time to build up and me a rest! Getting ovuation pains on my right side this morning. 

We need more bfps on this thread! Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## camtex78

tested positive again on opk strip @ 4:45 am...In less than 2 mins. 
CD 17
Preseed and bding again last nite...:happydance:


:dust:

To all ladies TTC after TR....Don't give up HOPE


----------



## cj72

Should be 24-48 hours after the surge, so keep going! :)


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Should be 24-48 hours after the surge, so keep going! :)

:winkwink: tested again @ 6pm still + and i've been having cramps on my left side which dont feel like AF cramps..so im resting now waiting for OH to get hm from work...really not feeling the bding tonite...just wondering wen would my DPO start....confusing


----------



## cluckymumof5

Well I'm out this month. Spotting this morning :(. 8 months down and no BFP


----------



## jojo1972

camtex78 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Should be 24-48 hours after the surge, so keep going! :)
> 
> :winkwink: tested again @ 6pm still + and i've been having cramps on my left side which dont feel like AF cramps..so im resting now waiting for OH to get hm from work...really not feeling the bding tonite...just wondering wen would my DPO start....confusingClick to expand...

I always 'o' the same day as a get a positive hun. My temps confirm it the next day. Good luck xxx


----------



## jojo1972

cluckymumof5 said:


> Well I'm out this month. Spotting this morning :(. 8 months down and no BFP

I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 4dpo today and no symptoms what so ever. I've got such a relaxed attitude this time and I'm not testing til 12dpo this month as I used a stupid amount of tests last month. I'm not wasting the money no more when it can be better spent on Callum. Not only that but I sit obsessing over them line spotting and its not healthy really is it lol. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday, we are off out later for a nice long walk with Callum and Missy our little westie. Might even have dinner out today xxx


----------



## jojo1972

cluckymumof5 said:


> Well I'm out this month. Spotting this morning :(. 8 months down and no BFP

Actually I should of read it all properly lol. Are you only 8dpo? I looked at my fertility friends chart when I caught for Callum and he implanted at 8dpo hunny. I had spotting too and a temp dip then got a positive digi 2 days later. You're not out til she is in full swing babes xxx


----------



## cj72

Clucky, Jo's right! Did af show? Theres hope if not!


Jo, that sounds like a lovely Sunday! It's only 6:30am here, I am dreading mowing the lawn and going to the grocery store. I might paint a bit too since I still have trim to paint in dd's room :)

Cd14. My temps went up a little, but they always do on cd 14, then big jump the next day. I am feeling bloated though. Maybe "o" happened while I was asleep?


----------



## rachelh4207

jojo1972 said:


> cluckymumof5 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm out this month. Spotting this morning :(. 8 months down and no BFP
> 
> Actually I should of read it all properly lol. Are you only 8dpo? I looked at my fertility friends chart when I caught for Callum and he implanted at 8dpo hunny. I had spotting too and a temp dip then got a positive digi 2 days later. You're not out til she is in full swing babes xxxClick to expand...


Ohhhh I hope you are not out....:hugs:


----------



## cluckymumof5

I'm out. AF arrived in full force. :(


----------



## camtex78

my test isn't a negative anymore...tested @ 5:15pm....so i'm thinking 2morrow will be 1DPO....shoot i'm not sure anymore where i am...:nope:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

camtex78 said:


> my test isn't a negative anymore...tested @ 5:15pm....so i'm thinking 2morrow will be 1DPO....shoot i'm not sure anymore where i am...:nope:

Cam, get a thermometer, join fertility friend and you'll have peace of mind:thumbup: it well take the guess wOrk out of it:winkwink:

Clucky, sorry af came:cry:


----------



## cj72

Sorry Clucky! Don't let it get you down. Its a new month and a new chance to get pregnant.
Cam, looks like we're cycle buddiea this mo. I can actually feel the egg right now. Either that or my right ovary is falling off. I will be 1 dpo tomorrow.


----------



## camtex78

FaithHopeLove said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> my test isn't a negative anymore...tested @ 5:15pm....so i'm thinking 2morrow will be 1DPO....shoot i'm not sure anymore where i am...:nope:
> 
> Cam, get a thermometer, join fertility friend and you'll have peace of mind:thumbup: it well take the guess wOrk out of it:winkwink:
> 
> Clucky, sorry af came:cry:Click to expand...

ok...i've joined ff and i have a thermometer just not using it:nope: but if nothing this mth,,,i'll start using it...FXD...as for cm...can't tell cause of bding either other night:cry:


----------



## jojo1972

cluckymumof5 said:


> I'm out. AF arrived in full force. :(

So sorry she got you :cry: xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry clucky :(


----------



## cj72

I really do think i'm bruised after this monster egg. Wth! 
How's everyone doin ladies? I want you to know I think of you throughout my day. You've been here to hold my hand when I need it and I thank you :) You ladies are wonderful. Just hoping bd'ing 3 days before "o" gives us a baby!


----------



## floppyears

cluckymumof5 said:


> I'm out. AF arrived in full force. :(

:hugs:sorry hunni


----------



## mnjhowell

Hope all is well!! I am praying I can beg steal borrow and plead with my OB tomorrow to let me off bedrest!! Otherwise I am ready to have this baby :)


----------



## rachelh4207

I am so sorry about AF:(


----------



## jojo1972

Morning ladies, Its wet, cold and a bit windy here in the UK at 07.15am. Another miserable day not doing much outdoors. I'm 6dpo and having no symptoms at all atm. 6 days to go til testing and I'm already chomping at the bit to get my hands on them to test. I'm well and truely a POASA lol xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, resist the temptation!:haha: you can do it! Find something to keep you're mind and hands occupied:) I hope its bfp for you this month:happydance:

Mnj, great job for making it this far:) it won't be long now:hugs:

Cj, hope this month works for you:) at least you can say you gave it your best shot! Threes days of bd before O should have plenty of fellas waiting for that monster egg:thumbup:

Afm, currently cd14...bd last night and plan for the next 3 as well as I usually O on cd17. I'm currently down 6.2 lbs since starting my diet 5 days ago...yeah! 

May is a beautiful month for bfps!! Please, Lord, let it be so!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith great job on the weight loss......I found it for you :) I gained 5 pounds in a week!! After losing the last 2 weeks in a row :(


----------



## cj72

Faith I found the weight you lost. I need to stick to a diet! Thanks :) I hope the timing was right. Ff issying I o'd the day before, but the pains said differently. If ff is right, it was 2 days before o. Hope this is your month Faith!

Mnj, we need bump pic! <3

Jo, hang in there! I hope Faiths may bfp prayer is heard! I got preg in May with my older dd, so fx'd. When will you start testing? Since I have an 11 day LP, I will test at 10 & 11 dpo.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry clunky! :flower:

How are you ladies. I really missed you guys 

Well AF showed 5/1/12 and went away 5/5/12 . I haven't been even thinking of conceiving, I haven't been taking bbt, havent been strict on vitamins, no opks, no anything really and I have actually been stress free. And feeling great. Today I received a call from my doctor, she is scheduling me a hsg to be done to make sure my tubes aren't blocked, and she informed me my tubes are 5-6cm I don't know if that's good or bad. I have seen some women say theirs are 10 cm after surgery that shortens me 4-5 but I guess that's life. So by tomorrow I should have my hsg date..


----------



## cj72

Mine are 5 &6.5, Ms T. No worries. Short tubes are 4 or less


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrs Truth- That's the length of mine too...and its plenty long enough to give the fertilized egg time to travel to the uterus. So don't worry about your lengths. Glad to see your doing the stress free approach.

Good luck this month ladies! :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

well CD 20 and 2 DPO ....checked my cervix after i took shower a lil earlier and its high Soft & open...(my tip of my index finger kinda went n...sorry TMI...so fxd for myself and all the ladies TTC....no other signs...had cramps of some sort on CD 13 Then again all day CD 17


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks cj and Jasmine I was afraid it was short seeing that I never knew the original size.

Camtex that sounds promising, I never knew what the feeling is so I stopped checking myself but it sounds good for you

Rachel are you excited about your upcoming doctor appt, how have the blood work been


----------



## jojo1972

Morning everyone, I'm 7dpo and will probably test on Saturday cj cause I find it so difficult waiting. I got through yesterday without raiding the bathroom for the tests but its hard not peeing on something and watching that big fat nada turn up. I'm seroiusly having withdrawal symptoms:haha: I'm going to tell hubby to take temptation out the way and only give me them back Saturday xxx


----------



## rachelh4207

Hi all!!!!!:hugs: Hope everybody gets good news this week:) 

I went ahead to the doctor yesterday because i wanted to see MY doctor. They did more blood work and will get the results today. my progesterone from 11dpo was only 5 and she said she didn't like that at all :( They did a scan but didn't see ANYTHING....tubes looked good but no sac in uterus either :( 4w4d they said it was to early but I still cried of course. :nope: Will let you know how my levels look when i get results today.


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> Hi all!!!!!:hugs: Hope everybody gets good news this week:)
> 
> I went ahead to the doctor yesterday because i wanted to see MY doctor. They did more blood work and will get the results today. my progesterone from 11dpo was only 5 and she said she didn't like that at all :( They did a scan but didn't see ANYTHING....tubes looked good but no sac in uterus either :( 4w4d they said it was to early but I still cried of course. :nope: Will let you know how my levels look when i get results today.


We will continue to have our fingers crossed for you. If it does you any justice when I was pregnant with my eight year old DD. They did a ultrasound on a older ultrasound machine. They informed me that they didnt see anything and because of me crying, the doctor felt bad, he told me well your blood definitely shows pregnancy so I am going to make you an early appt downstairs where we have new equipment. They very next morning at exactly 8:10 it was confirmed that I was 4w6d so don't stress or worry Rachel. Think positive 

Since last night I have been having sharp pains in my abdomen. I don't want to look to far into it. Because I am also only on cd9. It was also a throbbing sharp pain that was as consistent as a heart beat but not serious pain. But other than that I have just been looking forward to this test at school today


----------



## jasminep0489

Rachel- Did they see your lining getting thick? I know they can usually tell if your uterus is at least preparing itself. I wouldn't worry about not seeing anything else though. Are they going to do anything about the progesterone being low? Wishing you the best!!:flower:

I have my dr. appt today and I'm hoping they do an US so I can ask if they can tell the sex. I'm so ready to start buying stuff!


----------



## Mrstruth

jasminep0489 said:


> Rachel- Did they see your lining getting thick? I know they can usually tell if your uterus is at least preparing itself. I wouldn't worry about not seeing anything else though. Are they going to do anything about the progesterone being low? Wishing you the best!!:flower:
> 
> I have my dr. appt today and I'm hoping they do an US so I can ask if they can tell the sex. I'm so ready to start buying stuff!

Keep us informed on the sex and again congrats


----------



## rachelh4207

jasminep0489 said:


> Rachel- Did they see your lining getting thick? I know they can usually tell if your uterus is at least preparing itself. I wouldn't worry about not seeing anything else though. Are they going to do anything about the progesterone being low? Wishing you the best!!:flower:
> 
> I have my dr. appt today and I'm hoping they do an US so I can ask if they can tell the sex. I'm so ready to start buying stuff!

yes thick lining:) nothing for low progesterone yet until they rule out ectopic she said. 


i hope you get a scan today!!!!!

mrstruth i hope this is your body getting ready:):):flower:


----------



## sarahaprosser

Hi I was hoping I could get some advice? I had my Tubal Reversal March 9th of this year and this was our second cycle trying to conceive...I have been tracking everything so I know exactly where I am in my cycle. I am now 16dpo and 2 days late for af but testing bfn, I don't know what to do or what to think. I have never been late accept when I was preg so why am I testing neg?? I am so worried that I have an ectopic or something...


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel its still way too early to see anything yet hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Jojo I still want to poas LOL!! Praying this is your cycle!! 

Jasmine I can't wait to read if your pink or blue (they better do a sono :))

Mstruth hoping O is on its way!! 

Sarah are you on any meds, or vitamins? Certain things can cause a long LP. Otherwise I'd keep testing or call your doctor for a blood draw. I know you said your tracking everything but are you certain you didn't O late?


----------



## sarahaprosser

I started counting the day I got my smiley face and it was the same day I started getting o pains but I guess that doesn't mean I actually ovulated that day?? I'm not taking any medications...I guess I will just try and wait it out. I hope the surgery didn't mess my body up to where I will start having problems I never had before. I have read others tr posts about how others are experiencing cysts and other things they never had before the surgery.


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel- Did they see your lining getting thick? I know they can usually tell if your uterus is at least preparing itself. I wouldn't worry about not seeing anything else though. Are they going to do anything about the progesterone being low? Wishing you the best!!:flower:
> 
> I have my dr. appt today and I'm hoping they do an US so I can ask if they can tell the sex. I'm so ready to start buying stuff!
> 
> yes thick lining:) nothing for low progesterone yet until they rule out ectopic she said.
> 
> 
> i hope you get a scan today!!!!!
> 
> mrstruth i hope this is your body getting ready:):):flower:Click to expand...


I hope so as well but I decided not to stress and to allow God to guide this situation. What dd you try to conceive


----------



## Mrstruth

sarahaprosser said:


> I started counting the day I got my smiley face and it was the same day I started getting o pains but I guess that doesn't mean I actually ovulated that day?? I'm not taking any medications...I guess I will just try and wait it out. I hope the surgery didn't mess my body up to where I will start having problems I never had before. I have read others tr posts about how others are experiencing cysts and other things they never had before the surgery.

Sarah I too begun to worry when I didn't conceive by the second cycle. I know this will be hard but try not to stress. I had my surgery 2/7/12 and still monthly BFN but those three cycles I was stressing and worrying about it. Most of the ladies whom have conceived received their :BFP: when they were relaxing and not frantic. I had to accept the fact my body isn't what it use to be. It has to get retrained to conceiving, because for six years it wasn't able to. But try going to your doctor to get a blood test if you still haven't seen AF and getting BFN after a few days


----------



## rachelh4207

okay need help with my beta and stuff ladies::
11dpo: 11 progesterone 5
13dpo: 46 (doubling time of 26 hours)
18 dpo: 470 progesterone 8.46 (doubling time of 34 hours)

So my OB said the low progesterone can indicate ectopic....and probably no scan tomorrow at my next appointment. (because my level is So low still) Leaving friday. I am so scared. :(


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> okay need help with my beta and stuff ladies::
> 11dpo: 11 progesterone 5
> 13dpo: 46 (doubling time of 26 hours)
> 18 dpo: 470 progesterone 8.46 (doubling time of 34 hours)
> 
> So my OB said the low progesterone can indicate ectopic....and probably no scan tomorrow at my next appointment. (because my level is So low still) Leaving friday. I am so scared. :(

So what are they saying are they going to give you a shot to dissolve the pregnancy or you have to wait until Friday? I really hope it's not a ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## sarahaprosser

Thank you and your right I am going to give it a few day's. I went onto the countdown to pregnancy website and put in my numbers and they only have me as 14dpo and period not due till Friday? Guess they would know better how to calculate than me. Rachel I will say a little prayer for you that everything is okay I know ectopic is a huge fear once you finally get a bfp.


----------



## cj72

Welcome Sarah. My pd. Was outta whack for 2mo after tr. 

Rachel-hugs and prayers going out to you :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Besides not receiving our BFP how do you ladies feel after surgery


----------



## cj72

I feel great. Had ptls and its completely gone. This cycle has been weird tho. bbs have hurt from 1 xpo ans right side.cramps still!


----------



## camtex78

Good evening My TTC buddies
nothing to report here...3 DPO :nope:
didnt bd last night...kinda tired....takin a short vacation from tht for a while


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel low progesterone can be from other issues also. Try to stay positive. Praying for you!!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> I feel great. Had ptls and its completely gone. This cycle has been weird tho. bbs have hurt from 1 xpo ans right side.cramps still!

Cj72 this may sound weird but I feel so much better since I had my TR. Only thing missing is the :BFP: but I actually been feeling myself :blush:

Camtex78 I am excited for you I am hopeful for you this month. Fx'd :flower:

Mnj how is everything with you? :winkwink:


----------



## sarahaprosser

I have had cramping and sore breast 3 weeks out of each month since surgery. I did go through a month of being an emotional wreck lol Other than that I have felt pretty good.:) I think that things are finally going back to normal and I am glad I had the surgery it will all be worth it in the long run! It's hard being a woman sometimes isn't it? All these things our body's put us through. Well I'm staying positive even if I don't get my bfp this month. :) I hope everyone get's their's soon!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Sarah I am excited and thrilled about it as well. I told my DH I just want to make love and let it happen. I want it but not rushing it or trying to force it. I want it the old fashion way


----------



## jasminep0489

I know I felt like my body was back to normal after my TR. I started having PMS symptoms I hadn't had in years since my TL. I really believe that we were not meant to mess with our tubes the way we did when we had our TL. 

Sarah- Some women take a little longer to get their BFP so you could be PG, but you may also have your O date wrong like you said. Do you temp?

Well, I did get a quick scan today but just to measure my cervix since I had a LEEP done years ago. They have to measure it every two weeks until I'm in my 24th week just in case it made my cervix incompetent. So glad they are doing this since some OBs don't. Just means I get to see the baby more too! I didn't even ask about the sex since my DH wasn't back there with me. However, they did move the anatomy scan up a week so it's two weeks from today instead of three. :happydance:

Rachel- I'm hoping everything goes well. I know its such a scary thing the first trimester and you will worry no matter what anyone says. I know I constantly look at the toilet tissue every time I go to bathroom even still. It's hard to deal with and most of us that have had our sticky beans have had one or more MCs first and one even lost a tube but is due in a few weeks. I truly hope this does not happen to you though and your lil bean is where its supposed to be and your hormones get to normal numbers. :hugs:

MNJ- Getting so close to holding your LO, you lucky girl!! You're off bedrest, right?


----------



## jojo1972

Rachel, its too early to really see anything on scan hunny. Your betas should be over 1500 to see bubs on scan and then it might only be the gestational sac you see xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies how is everyone? Rachel I am still praying for you.

Well I am currently at the hospital, waiting for radiology to call me back. I am getting ready to have a hsg performed to ensure I healed properly and my tubes aren't blocked. I am hopeful for the best. I found out two days ago my tubes are a good length 5/6 cm both sides so with that I ride on hope.


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies how is everyone? Rachel I am still praying for you.
> 
> Well I am currently at the hospital, waiting for radiology to call me back. I am getting ready to have a hsg performed to ensure I healed properly and my tubes aren't blocked. I am hopeful for the best. I found out two days ago my tubes are a good length 5/6 cm both sides so with that I ride on hope.

Good luck for some great news today! I'm sure all is fine though! :flower:


----------



## sarahaprosser

Thanks, AF showed up last night, so on to cycle 3. I havn't seen a dr since surgery but I have an apt set up and I think im going to ask for an hsg also just to make sure the tubes are indeed open. Mrstruth I think your right worrying isn't going to help so im going to try and relax. Hope everyone has a great day!! :)


----------



## camtex78

CD 22
4 or 5 DPO....not really sure
still nothing to report...no symptoms wat so ever...but everything could change in a blink of an eye.
should b testing on the 16th....
So FXD

:dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies! 
Well my hsg showed that I am in as the Dr said "GREAT" standings. He said he couldn't get a great look at my left because of my pelvic area being tilted but he think it's open. He will check from another screen and let me know in 48 hrs so Monday I guess. Other than that he said I look great the right is perfect. And I have a good chance with the left as well. I am experiencing some minor cramping and spotting. Which he said was normal. Have any of you ladies had a HSG? How long? And what were your results?

Sarah yes I think stressing limits our opportunity, I am hopeful it will happen for us. Fx'd for you!

Camtex78 I can't wait for you to test! I am excited for you


----------



## rachelh4207

Mrstruth: I have heard of many getting pregnant the cycle after HSG. :) Praying for you!!!


I am okay. Had my break down today realizing that I am NOT going to be able to get that shot if it is ectopic. I know the baby can't be saved or whatever but that doesn't make getting that shot easy. The doctor today was just like " i just don't feel like it is a normal pregnancy, I can do the shot tomorrow" . I kindly but firmly said "I am 100% pro life and even if you show me a beating heart beat on the screen IN my tubes, I will still struggle with getting that shot. Unless i know for a FACT it is ectopic I will not even discuss that. "


Ultrasound tomorrow at 10:15 and will get the results from my HCG and stuff today also. Then we leave tomorrow night for a week. 

I told God that he knows I can't make that decision that I need Him to handle it. Trusting and praying that he will.


----------



## Mrstruth

Rachel I am praying for you! As I stated to you earlier this week! The same thing happen to me with my daughter they stated that they weren't able to view her. They wanted to give me a shot to dissolve the pregnancy. After seeing me upset and me stating I wanted to make sure first. They gave me a ultrasound the very next morning and there proudly sat my baby. So YES God is an awesome God and he has you


----------



## sarahaprosser

I will say a prayer for you tonight Rachel!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

rachelh4207 said:


> Mrstruth: I have heard of many getting pregnant the cycle after HSG. :) Praying for you!!!
> 
> 
> I am okay. Had my break down today realizing that I am NOT going to be able to get that shot if it is ectopic. I know the baby can't be saved or whatever but that doesn't make getting that shot easy. The doctor today was just like " i just don't feel like it is a normal pregnancy, I can do the shot tomorrow" . I kindly but firmly said "I am 100% pro life and even if you show me a beating heart beat on the screen IN my tubes, I will still struggle with getting that shot. Unless i know for a FACT it is ectopic I will not even discuss that. "
> 
> 
> Ultrasound tomorrow at 10:15 and will get the results from my HCG and stuff today also. Then we leave tomorrow night for a week.
> 
> I told God that he knows I can't make that decision that I need Him to handle it. Trusting and praying that he will.

Rachel, I'm praying for you, too! I completely understand and would do the very same regarding the shot. I'm shocked that your dr. would suggest such a thing without a definite answer yet!


----------



## Mrstruth

Rachel I hope everything is going smoothly. Praying for you


----------



## jasminep0489

Rachel, I'm with Faith on this. I'm shocked the Dr. wants to make a decision when all the facts are far from clear. I think you are making the right decision. Good luck and many prayers for you.

Mrs. T- Great to hear!!


----------



## rachelh4207

After breaking down and realizing that there is no way I could take that shot even if it were in my tubes, i felt much better. My husband and I both agreed that we could not take the shot even if they saw a heartbeat in my tubes today. After that- I felt so relieved to not have to worry about that decision. Went to the scan and my numbers went up to 1433 (470 on tuesday) so about 30 hour doubling time again- went in the scan and BAM a SAC IN MY UTERUS!!!! PRAISE GOD i started crying right there! God took care of my situation just like I knew he would. This doesn't mean i will not have problems, BUT it gave me assurance that things look GReAT and I will get another scan on the 21st after i get back:)


----------



## Mrstruth

rachelh4207 said:


> After breaking down and realizing that there is no way I could take that shot even if it were in my tubes, i felt much better. My husband and I both agreed that we could not take the shot even if they saw a heartbeat in my tubes today. After that- I felt so relieved to not have to worry about that decision. Went to the scan and my numbers went up to 1433 (470 on tuesday) so about 30 hour doubling time again- went in the scan and BAM a SAC IN MY UTERUS!!!! PRAISE GOD i started crying right there! God took care of my situation just like I knew he would. This doesn't mean i will not have problems, BUT it gave me assurance that things look GReAT and I will get another scan on the 21st after i get back:)

I am crying for you... Didn't I tell you! God is a awesome God, that's exactly what happen to me. I am sooooo ecstatic for you awesome so how far are you? What did they say?


----------



## stmom26

rachelh4207 said:


> After breaking down and realizing that there is no way I could take that shot even if it were in my tubes, i felt much better. My husband and I both agreed that we could not take the shot even if they saw a heartbeat in my tubes today. After that- I felt so relieved to not have to worry about that decision. Went to the scan and my numbers went up to 1433 (470 on tuesday) so about 30 hour doubling time again- went in the scan and BAM a SAC IN MY UTERUS!!!! PRAISE GOD i started crying right there! God took care of my situation just like I knew he would. This doesn't mean i will not have problems, BUT it gave me assurance that things look GReAT and I will get another scan on the 21st after i get back:)

Praise the Lord. So happy for you


----------



## stmom26

Well I finally got the TR scheduled after waiting for almost 3 months. Its on May 21st... I'm really excited but a little nervous.


----------



## jasminep0489

stmom26 said:


> Well I finally got the TR scheduled after waiting for almost 3 months. Its on May 21st... I'm really excited but a little nervous.

Where are you having your surgery done?


Rachel- Such wonderful news!! I'd change doctors. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Rachel, God is good! We are ecstatic for you!

Stmom, good luck girl! You'll breeze thru!


----------



## stmom26

jasminep0489 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally got the TR scheduled after waiting for almost 3 months. Its on May 21st... I'm really excited but a little nervous.
> 
> Where are you having your surgery done?
> 
> 
> Rachel- Such wonderful news!! I'd change doctors. :flower:Click to expand...

Hattiesburg Clinic he's an ob-gyn that does them... He's got a great success rate


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel congratulations!! 

Stmom good luck!!


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Well I finally got the TR scheduled after waiting for almost 3 months. Its on May 21st... I'm really excited but a little nervous.

Stmom26 congrats on your upcoming surgery,it's a wonderful experience I feel hold again. I don't understand the OV thing as of yet but I will get there. I had a Hsg yesterday and not I have a throbbing sensation on my right side I hope nothing was damaged


----------



## RosieB80

Hello Ladies...I've had TR in October and still ttc but no luck and took the last round of clomid


----------



## sarahaprosser

I'm so glad to hear the good new's rachel! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

RosieB80 said:


> Hello Ladies...I've had TR in October and still ttc but no luck and took the last round of clomid

Rosie I am sorry to hear that! What is your dr saying since it's almost approaching a yr


----------



## floppyears

rachelh4207 said:


> After breaking down and realizing that there is no way I could take that shot even if it were in my tubes, i felt much better. My husband and I both agreed that we could not take the shot even if they saw a heartbeat in my tubes today. After that- I felt so relieved to not have to worry about that decision. Went to the scan and my numbers went up to 1433 (470 on tuesday) so about 30 hour doubling time again- went in the scan and BAM a SAC IN MY UTERUS!!!! PRAISE GOD i started crying right there! God took care of my situation just like I knew he would. This doesn't mean i will not have problems, BUT it gave me assurance that things look GReAT and I will get another scan on the 21st after i get back:)


Praise the Lord!!!!! How great is our God!!!! He is marvelous and worthy to be praised!!!!!! All glory to God!!!!! Congrats hunni!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## floppyears

May 23rd my scheduled c section!!!!!!!!! 12 days!!!!! OB appointment was today and princess is low riding very low in the pelvis that OB couldn't get head reading on sonogram. It was nice seeing her again. NST was good. Next week is my last appt :happydance::happydance:She mentioned that baby can come anytime. I guess I need to stay put as much as possible for the next it will be 11 days. I has very short labors and deliveries with my 3 be4 em c section with 4th. I sm looking forward to meeting my blessing :)

I pray all is well with everyone. 

I am still in agreement with you ladies on BFP's. More BFPs shall be on this thread. God bless u all

Happy, peaceful, restful, fun weekend ladies


----------



## Mrstruth

floppyears said:


> May 23rd my scheduled c section!!!!!!!!! 12 days!!!!! OB appointment was today and princess is low riding very low in the pelvis that OB couldn't get head reading on sonogram. It was nice seeing her again. NST was good. Next week is my last appt :happydance::happydance:She mentioned that baby can come anytime. I guess I need to stay put as much as possible for the next it will be 11 days. I has very short labors and deliveries with my 3 be4 em c section with 4th. I sm looking forward to meeting my blessing :)
> 
> I pray all is well with everyone.
> 
> I am still in agreement with you ladies on BFP's. More BFPs shall be on this thread. God bless u all
> 
> Happy, peaceful, restful, fun weekend ladies

Floppy Congrats I am sooo excited for you and your blessing. Wishing you many more


----------



## crystal69uk

Floppy - Your blessing will be here soon enough, take some rest and I pray your delivery will be an easy one xxx :baby:

Rachel - I am so happy your numbers have rocketed and you saw your little beanie in your uterus, congratulations hunny :happydance:

Rosie - Hang in there girl, remember it takes "Normal" couples 1-2 years TTC and only 20% of couples fall pregnant each cycle, so have some faith and keep going...I have heard alot of women fall pregnant when they come off clomid so I hope that is your case too!..:hugs:

JoJo- CJ - Any lines yet! I am checking you both out!..lol xx

Faith - How you keeping? Are you giving Clomid a go this month?

Readyforonemore - Karen had her baby boy :baby: on Thursday and I am so happy for her and her family :cloud9:....Congratulations Karen :hugs: xxxx

Mrs Truth - Here is hoping your HSG cleaned your tubes ready for a nice fertilised egg to travel through :happydance: It is normal to get some cramping afterwards so take it easy!..

MNJ - I bet you are so ready for your little one to come now, I hope you are feeling better and I have your mum in my prayers too!..:hugs:

Spuggle - still think about you too girl!...Hope everything is ok at home and work!..xx

Hello to all the newbies, sorry I have been absent for a while, this TTC has worn me out and need to take a break from time to time, but I am still here, willing, hoping and praying!...xxx 

Sorry If I have missed anyone, this thread is swarm of activity which is brilliant! I cant keep up sometimes when I come back to read!..:hugs:

Cant wait to hear of some BFP's soon......Bring them on girls xxx

Big hugs to everyone! xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm testing tonight hopefully so will let you all know. I'm expecting a bfn again but we will see xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy I can't wait to "meet" your little one!!! 

Crystal I'm glad to see you. Thank you for the T&P for my mom. She is a trooper and much stronger than I. Thank you again. 

Jo hoping your wrong and get that BFP. 

Hello to everyone else. Hoping and praying for lots of little miracles :)


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm testing tonight hopefully so will let you all know. I'm expecting a bfn again but we will see xxx

Like you would say to me, there is still time for that line to show up....xxx


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing tonight hopefully so will let you all know. I'm expecting a bfn again but we will see xxx
> 
> Like you would say to me, there is still time for that line to show up....xxxClick to expand...

I'm 10dpo and couldn't wait to test after being so good for so long:thumbup: So I decided to use an OPK first and was over the moon when it came back REALLY dark! The only other time it has done that is when I've been pregnant!!! So I took one of the Instalert tests which I've never had an evap on and was really expecting to have a faint line because of how dark the OPK was. But there is nothing but a BFN, I've scrutinised this test so badly and still can't believe its negative because of the OPK:cry: For the first time since the TR I actually cried at getting a BFN, I'm getting so frustrated with TTC. Even though I was having chemicals before, at least I knew I could get pregnant, and since christmas we've been TTC without even a sniff of a BFP. I say that I'm going to take it easy and try the relaxed approach, but we all know that isn't true. As soon as AF comes and goes I know damn well that I'll be on those OPKs quicker than you can say jack flash lol. Then getting hold of poor Warren who's starting to think I only want his swimmers, and I must admit that I can be like a woman possessed (a proper she devil) cause its getting to me that much. 6 cycles we have tried for now and nada, its never took this long and I can't help but think that something just isn't right:cry:

Sorry about the long moan ladies, I'm just feeling sorry for myself and being selfish. I just need a good kick up the bum and to get on with things xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

JoJo I think that is a panic and a feeling we all have that arent receiving our bfp especially when others in our situation fall pregnant easily. My sister has a TR and became pregnant instantly. This is a emotional ride that seem to have many speed bumps. I can't be excited about trying to conceive from my fear or not being able too. So you are not alone, just as we tell Crystal to stay strong, myself and others we must hold on to our hopes for next month. Last month when I received my bfn I cried like a child lost. :cry:. It was an awful sight. But I was hurt, sad and felt let down by my body. You will Overcome this, and plus you still have a few more days to test, everyone doesn't receive a BFP at ten days some take 15 or more. Good luck


I am experiencing traveling gas and it's horrible. And a lot of cm. With a slight headache. My cm was egg yoke like earlier, stretchy. Its amazing how this suddenly hit me the last few hours


----------



## cj72

Jo, I know the feeling. Not one bfp in 15 cycles. Maybe the opk picks it up earlier? Try again in the morning. I have a good feeling about this! I feel a bfp coming for you! I still think 2012 i the year fr u long timers.

Afm, nothing except the same signs , just worse. Big, painful bbs, right side cramps. Ive had these since 1 dpo,but seriously its worse than normal. Making some rosemary chicken and veggies fr dinner. Yum!


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 I am hoping this is your time! 15 cycles is unimaginable! I am praying that these are a sign of your blessing arriving. Sending you plenty of :dust: 

We BD again and I am tired of BD'ing honestly. But my sex drive is high right now and DH as well. I am experiencing throbbing sharp pains in my breast and in my right lower side by my waist. Normally the throb comes and go but this time its consistently off and on. But my breast aren't tender or sore slight head ache but that's it


----------



## cj72

I've had that before Mrs T. In fact I've had all of them. I've had some evap lines, but never that bfp. I got pregnant before.without any trouble...first try twice (1 was a m/c) and it took 8mo with the other.


----------



## Mrstruth

I think this is a frustrating, irritating, faze we are going through. You would think the only different from us and other women are the fact I tube had a little tie which has been repaired, our ovaries weren't removed, our tubes weren't taken completely out, we still have our cycles, and uterus. Why is it we are having so many complications. I guess it's not for us to question. What has your doctor said to why it's taking so long? Or have they tried anything else


----------



## cj72

I've had 8 cycles of clomid, a clear hsg, and sperm analysis is good. He wants to send me to an re by the end of summer. My doc's success rate is really good.but only 64% chance with my type of TL at my age. My time has to come at some point!


----------



## jojo1972

64% chance is good cj and still swings in your favour hun, good luck this month, you really deserve to get a BFP xxx

I tested again this morning and its still BFN :cry: nevermind on to next month. I'm also back at work on the 28th so only 2 more weeks off :cry: I'm dreading leaving Callum and know I'm going to miss him so much xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo sorry for the BFN.

CJ I still believe with all I have your BFP is coming and soon. 

Ladies don't give up, it's a rough road but y'all are strong, beautiful women and you can do it.


----------



## Mrstruth

JoJo I am sorry for your BFN that's a feeling I am starting to know to well. I even refused to buy OPKs and HpTs this month. Your time will come. Is your son a TR baby? 

CJ your time is coming. 64 is still a good chance that is over half. What kind of TR pro eddies you had? My tubes were bent and they had to unbend them, they were stuck up against my uterus the doctor said. So that's another fear of mines.

Mnj again congrats on your beautiful blessing :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

:flower: oh and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Mrs T yes Callum is a TR baby, I lost twins 2 months before concieving him and also had chemicals inbetween pregnancies, so this is the longest I've ever gone without a BFP since having the reversal in June 2010 xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Oh my I am so happy for you! That is a blessing and looking at your avi he is adorable. That gives me small hope. So have you talked to your doctor about it


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies, I havent lost hope, just te opposite. God is good and I have faith! My tubes were cut and burned. Check out the chapel hill tubal reversal center stats. Its only based on their success rates, though. Thanks for the cheering me on. Love you girls! Happy mothers day! Jo, I think it just takes longer since we're almost 40. It WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## jojo1972

It does seem to be taking A LOT longer this time cj, I'm 40 in september too. I've tested this morning and have the faintest of lines but seem to think I have my first evap on these new tests I'm using. I'm 12dpo today and even though fertility friend said I 'o'd on cd 11 I still think it was the day after when I was crippled with 'o' pain xxx

Mrs Truth, I know you will get there and get your lil bubs. If I don't get another at least I got Callum who brings us joy every single day. He was born just after I lost my youngest son Daniel so its been a tough ride of greiving and saying goodbye and saying hello and feeling guilty for enjoying Callum so much xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

JoJo I am sorry for your lost. And yes you still have a blessing within your handsome,adorable son. I really hope so, for me and my DH! Even if we receive one that would be more than enough for me. I know I will never do a TL again. 

As for me last night I could not sleep because my breast were so sore and my nipples were very tender and sore.(sorry if tmi) I will to never have that experience again. I had to cradle them in a blanket to sleep


----------



## camtex78

morning ladies...Hope everyone had a Great mothers day...me of course i worked all wkend...but off today and 2morrow...anyways
CD 26
8 DPO
left bb is more tender than the other one since yesterday lol...
AF is due between 19th or 21st...
Saturday and yesterday bout 5pm started feeling nauseous and having a sour stomach didnt last long either day...might have been something i ate.
other than tht nothing...
So ima wait til Thursday or Friday to test...i did a HPT first response and it was BFN...So not sure if this is my month


----------



## Mrstruth

Camtex78 it's still early give it til around thursday or Friday I heard only a small percentage actually catches it that early and that it usually shows about 3 days before your cycle is do five tops. So you are not out yet 8dpo is still very early. I am cheering for you :happydance:


As for me So the doctor office just called to say they can't give me a definite answer on my left tube because the doctor that performed the hsg stated that the results of rather it was open couldn't be established. Idk what that means! Is it blocked? Partially open? Or since my pelvic is tilted they couldn't get a great view? Either way they are setting me an appt for June 5 to discuss the results and further options but I am refusing the IVF I know this for a fact. 

It's too costly and I will and I will not burden my family with such expenses, if it was meant to be it would be. The good lord has me and thats just that. I really don't know what options are open for me now. All I know is I have one perfect tube and one they can't say so I will rule that one out. I am NOT sad, for some reason that's ironic.


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> Camtex78 it's still early give it til around thursday or Friday I heard only a small percentage actually catches it that early and that it usually shows about 3 days before your cycle is do five tops. So you are not out yet 8dpo is still very early. I am cheering for you :happydance:
> 
> 
> As for me So the doctor office just called to say they can't give me a definite answer on my left tube because the doctor that performed the hsg stated that the results of rather it was open couldn't be established. Idk what that means! Is it blocked? Partially open? Or since my pelvic is tilted they couldn't get a great view? Either way they are setting me an appt for June 5 to discuss the results and further options but I am refusing the IVF I know this for a fact.
> 
> It's too costly and I will and I will not burden my family with such expenses, if it was meant to be it would be. The good lord has me and thats just that. I really don't know what options are open for me now. All I know is I have one perfect tube and one they can't say so I will rule that one out. I am NOT sad, for some reason that's ironic.


thank u mrs.t....i wouldnt worry...theres still a chance for u...its like having two kidneys but we only need one...maybe same thing applies to the tubes...Or maybe u just need a second opinion :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Idk it's seems each month I findin reasons to lose interest. I know it sounds negative But it's true. I am not going on medicine or doing vitro. I just know that it was my bad decision that caused this


----------



## cj72

We all feel that way mrsT. Its ok. I try to focus on the positive and not the negative of it all ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> We all feel that way mrsT. Its ok. I try to focus on the positive and not the negative of it all ;)

Cj72 it's like time I get excited by good new I get wack in the face by something negative. I don't even know what side I ovulate on. They never tested me. And they say the right is perfect


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> We all feel that way mrsT. Its ok. I try to focus on the positive and not the negative of it all ;)
> 
> Cj72 it's like time I get excited by good new I get wack in the face by something negative. I don't even know what side I ovulate on. They never tested me. And they say the right is perfectClick to expand...


i'm not all into it either...gets old quick...:nope:...like everyone keeps saying to me just relax and stay stressfree easier said than done...the just dont know:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> We all feel that way mrsT. Its ok. I try to focus on the positive and not the negative of it all ;)
> 
> Cj72 it's like time I get excited by good new I get wack in the face by something negative. I don't even know what side I ovulate on. They never tested me. And they say the right is perfectClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not all into it either...gets old quick...:nope:...like everyone keeps saying to me just relax and stay stressfree easier said than done...the just dont know:hugs:Click to expand...


It really does and it more hurtful than anything.


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> We all feel that way mrsT. Its ok. I try to focus on the positive and not the negative of it all ;)
> 
> Cj72 it's like time I get excited by good new I get wack in the face by something negative. I don't even know what side I ovulate on. They never tested me. And they say the right is perfectClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not all into it either...gets old quick...:nope:...like everyone keeps saying to me just relax and stay stressfree easier said than done...the just dont know:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really does and it more hurtful than anything.Click to expand...



i know what u mean lol...shoot i put in vacation from bding going on 4 days now...lol...:blush:


----------



## Mrstruth

:nope: I don't wanna keep getting my hopes up :shrug: why? It's always a let down. It's hard when it's hurtful


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> :nope: I don't wanna keep getting my hopes up :shrug: why? It's always a let down. It's hard when it's hurtful

yeah i know what u mean...im feeling tht too...im taking it mth by mth...doing things like i use to before TR....but still staying focused and keeping my self together....OH hasnt been giving any pressure on having a lil one yet so thts good...he understands tht it takes my body awhile to get back to normal...:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> :nope: I don't wanna keep getting my hopes up :shrug: why? It's always a let down. It's hard when it's hurtful
> 
> yeah i know what u mean...im feeling tht too...im taking it mth by mth...doing things like i use to before TR....but still staying focused and keeping my self together....OH hasnt been giving any pressure on having a lil one yet so thts good...he understands tht it takes my body awhile to get back to normal...:hugs:Click to expand...

I am just devasted, and I feel that it is bringing me down. Mentally so being strong is the only way I know


----------



## cj72

Bfn again this am. Af is due wed/thurs.


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 I am sorry! I know this can hard wanting a BFP and getting a bfn. I feel out to this suppose to be my ovulation day. But cm is dry it was wet/watery ewcm from cd11-14 and not it's dry.sticky. So I think I am out as well. Hey it's Always next month


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi ladies! Been gone for a minute, had some things to deal with....started my progesterone shots last Friday and have to have them weekly until 35 weeks to try to prevent preterm labor....they make me VERY tired! Other than that all is well!

Jasmine...You are so lucky you will be finding out gender SOON! Let me know how it goes!

MrsTRuth....I got pregnant on clomid 3rd cycle after HSG! They say it helps clear your tubes of any small debris because the dye pushes it through, so keep your head up!

Floppy...congrats! Hope all goes well!

Rachel....I was going crazy trying to read real fast through all the posts I missed while gone!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! Praying for all to continue to go well.

All my other TR ladies....You are always in my thoughts and prayers. I am cheering for each of you to get a bundle of joy! I know it will happen, your time will come so dont give up!!!!!!

BABY DUST AND HUGS TO ALL!


----------



## Mrstruth

Trynfor5 take it easy. What are you having? For some reason I just don't want any clomids. Some people it work for some it doesn't. I think if by July I haven't conceived then we are moving on to another faze in our life. We are blessed to have five amongst us with DH two and my three


----------



## jojo1972

13 dpo and a BFN for me, so I'm defo out this month :nope: Oh well, on to next month for me x


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> 13 dpo and a BFN for me, so I'm defo out this month :nope: Oh well, on to next month for me x

Sorry JoJo! hopefully by the end of the summer you receive that BFP! Wishing the best for you :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## camtex78

im not sure where im at anymore on my DPO 7,8,9....who knows but i mite be out this month too...soreness in my left bb is very slight now...if i push on it is only when i feel it tender...as for my other bb nothing lol...no cramps wat so every only when i O'd i guess on the 5th or 6th...AF is due 19th or 20th...:dohh:
If AF does show thts ok...not in any hurry anymore:nope:


----------



## cluckymumof5

CD11 for me and I should be ovulating in the next day or two. Only problem is DP has decided he's too tired to BD! Not a happy girl.


----------



## cj72

Jo, you arent out yet!


----------



## Mrstruth

Camtex78 it will happen are you going to test this week? 

Jo I am sorry you feel out! Your not out until AF shows.

Clunky I am accordingly suppose to OV today I didn't BD last nightnjust yesterday am and DH just getting off and tired so I may be out as well. It will happy soon.

Cj72 how are you doing

Plenty of :dust: ladies


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> Camtex78 it will happen are you going to test this week?
> 
> Jo I am sorry you feel out! Your not out until AF shows.
> 
> Clunky I am accordingly suppose to OV today I didn't BD last nightnjust yesterday am and DH just getting off and tired so I may be out as well. It will happy soon.
> 
> Cj72 how are you doing
> 
> Plenty of :dust: ladies


yes ma'am i tested yesterday and today BFN...ff said to test on the 17th...lol...:nope:


----------



## Mrstruth

camtex78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Camtex78 it will happen are you going to test this week?
> 
> Jo I am sorry you feel out! Your not out until AF shows.
> 
> Clunky I am accordingly suppose to OV today I didn't BD last nightnjust yesterday am and DH just getting off and tired so I may be out as well. It will happy soon.
> 
> Cj72 how are you doing
> 
> Plenty of :dust: ladies
> 
> 
> yes ma'am i tested yesterday and today BFN...ff said to test on the
> 17th...lol...:nope:Click to expand...

Yes I heard very few women hormones are strong enough to get a positive early I heard three to two before missed cycle is best


----------



## cj72

11 dpo. Bfn, af due tomorrow.Hows everyone doing? This week is dragging! I cant wait for the weekend! Jo, did af show? Cam &mrsT, hang in there, your time will come :)
Good luck to everybody! I'm praying we all get our little miracles!


----------



## rachelh4207

Hi all! Checking in from the beach- praying for some BFP girls!!!! don't give up hope I promise I NEVER get a positive when i think i am going too. I always think I am OUT when i get mine:) (with all five babies). 

As far as me, My last HCG was like 4000-something- and I can tell it has went up because morning sickness is coming and going pretty regularly. The smells here are rough! the fish smell at the ocean and the smoke smell with someone that smokes walks by, oh ugh....LOL! but I am SO GRATEFUL for increasing levels! OB for beta and scan on monday the 21st.


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 how are you doing today and thanks. I think with me and Cam we are new comers and its hard always being able to fall pregnant and now not being able to as quickly as before. I have a dr appt for Monday to check my progesterone level to ensure I am ovulating and I found out they prefer To test around cd21-22 so Monday is perfect. Just scary

Rachel I am excited for you and this is going to be a beautiful time for your family, because The almighty makes no mistakes. I would love to be at the beach right now. Just relaxing and enjoying myself I am sending you plenty of :hugs: to relax enjoy


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> camtex78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Camtex78 it will happen are you going to test this week?
> 
> Jo I am sorry you feel out! Your not out until AF shows.
> 
> Clunky I am accordingly suppose to OV today I didn't BD last nightnjust yesterday am and DH just getting off and tired so I may be out as well. It will happy soon.
> 
> Cj72 how are you doing
> 
> Plenty of :dust: ladies
> 
> 
> yes ma'am i tested yesterday and today BFN...ff said to test on the
> 17th...lol...:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I heard very few women hormones are strong enough to get a positive early I heard three to two before missed cycle is bestClick to expand...

my AF is suppose to be here on 19th or 20th:nope:


----------



## cj72

Hi girls, barely spotting. Af will prob be here tomorrow. How are my fav ladies doing? Just sent up a prayer for us all. 

Rachel, enjoy the beach sweetheart! You deserve a break! 

Mnj, how are you feeling, sweetie? Braxton hicks all the time?Hows your mom?

Faith and Crystal, how are you ladies

Jojo, I feel like before summer ends you'll have your bfp :)

Pregnant ladies and my other tr sisters, good luck ladies! It wont be long before we all hold our miracles in our arms!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hy ladies, 

I hope all is well. I had my little man last Thursday, May 10 @ 9:10am he was 3weeks early weighting in at 8 pounds and 10 ounces. Pictures are in my journal. Thanks for all the support you ladies have given me.:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks for your prayers CJ I hope the almighty upstairs is listening :hugs: 

Ready thanks for popping in hunny, I bet you are still on :cloud9:your little one is adorable :baby:

Good luck everyone sending lots of :dust::dust: your way! xxxx


----------



## cj72

Congrats Karen! 

Im cd1 as of this morning. On to cycle 16. :)


----------



## jojo1972

Congratulations Karen, he is gorgeous xxxx

Well I definately 'o'd on cd 11 and had another 13 day LP and the witch showed bang on time lol. 24 day cycles for me at the moment, but at least I've regulated. I'm back at work in just over a week and will be taking it easier with the TTC. I'm not doing the OPKs this month and will be leaving it up to nature. I will be temping but only because the doctors want to see the charts before they will consider us for any tests in the future. Oh and I won't stop taking my vits lol but everything else is stopping.

I'll try to get on here as much as possible, but my work can be pretty hectic at the best of times and with baby Callum I'm not going to have any spare time at all. Oh well, I can defo kiss goodbye to all the weight I've put back on and say hello to size 10 again which is a good thing. I'll text you Crystal regulary and good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Jo I will be praying for you! And hopefully this break from everything and taking it easy is what you need


----------



## cj72

I hated going back to work! What do you do Jo? I've decided I'm not going to get anymore clomid or progesterone. I think natural is better. I may save it in case we do an iui one day.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm a Care Assistant cj working with severe learning difficulties and mental health adults, my work is very rewarding but tough at the best of times. My shifts can be awful but I have told them that I can't work the 24 hour sleep ins anymore because its too long without Callum. I will still have to work my nights though :wacko: But I find it tough sleeping through the day. I've got all the house sorted now and a good routine going and hope hubby and daughter can stick to it when I'm back at work. Callum is settled in the routine we have so FX it works lol. I know the first few weeks are tough but I've even got the meal system going so the family doesn't have to eat at all different times. My hours consist of earlies, lates and nights and should include sleepins but that ain't gonna happen. xxx


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Hello and checking on everyone. 

Your warm thoughts and prayers are appreciated for my upcoming c section May 23rd!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Prayers going up floppy! Jo, you're a special person to have such a demanding job. 

Cd3 and af looks to be taking a hike today. Doing well on the diet so far. day 6 of that and down 8.5 lbs


----------



## crystal69uk

Sending you my prayers and thoughts for your delivery Floppy, not long now until you hold your little girl!..:baby::cloud9:

Well done CJ, that is brilliant work! That's a good baby weight gone already! Might be just what you need as when you get preggo you can happily put that back on :happydance:

Take it easy when you get back to work JoJo....I am sure you will find a routine after a few weeks and I am sure Warren and Tegan will do a great job with Callum whilst your at work with the house too!....Good luck I hope you ease back into work nicely xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing good! Enjoy the rest of your weekend :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Great job cj on the lost. I am trying to lose as well


----------



## jojo1972

CD5 for me and its near enough non exsistant AF for me this time. I did another PT just to make sure I'm not pregnant but of course its a negative. Sending my love to you Floppy, good luck with the c-section on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I have had a c-section and it can be scary but you will be okay! Good luck Floppy


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy many prayers being said for you and baby!!


----------



## crystal69uk

MNJ - Not long for you too, I think your time has flown by in a blink, but I can imagine you don't think so?...I pray your delivery goes well and is blessed for you too xxx Take Care...xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, I'm praying for you:hugs::hugs: I can't wait to see pics:happydance: I've had 2 c-sections...very doable..just have plenty of help around:hugs:

Girls, sorry to see BFNs rearing their ugly mugs this month:cry: I'm around 8 or 9 dpo..not really sure. I plan to test at 15dpo as AF is always 14dpo:thumbup: seems like the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow:nope: 

Cj, great job on the wight loss!!! We can "diet" together:) (and Mrs.T, too:)) I'm down 11.4lbs...13.6 to go!!! I'm having the munchies and trying REALLY hard to be good and not cheat...boy is it ever hard! I ALWAYS want to eat, eat, eat, as AF get closer:nope: I had cucumbers and salsa last night:haha: not exactly a chocolate fix that I'm craving, but it got me by:thumbup:

Girls, I hope you've all had a great weekend:hugs: it went by too quickly! Dd and I spent all day yesterday in the kitchen, processing 30lbs of fresh green beans, 36lbs of apricots and 36 containers of blackberries....we were exhausted! But still enjoyed it:) Do any of you gals do Bountiful Baskets food co-op in your area? We LOVE it and get tons of fruit, veggies and bread at wholesale prices. I HIGHLY recommend it! I know it's not available in every state, but you might check it out! www.BountifulBaskets.org 
Goodnight:kiss: xoxo


----------



## crystal69uk

Glad to see you posting Faith, its good to have you back :hugs:

I wish we had something like that in the UK, we do have wholesalers but usually you have to be a wholesaler to purchase, good job on processing all that fruit & Veg though, have you been making some jam etc again...I know you were a busy bee last year cooking some wonderful food!......WELL DONE on your weight loss, thats amazing, thats nearly a stone, How good have you been?:flower:

I really hope this is your month Faith, as always, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:xxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing fine and dandy and keeping spirits up!...We need some BFP news on here so bring it on ladies! :happydance:


----------



## rachelh4207

Faith- We are doing an organic co-op this year and it starts wed I am so excited!!!!!! We garden and normally garden more than we are this year, but since we planned to "ttc" we down scaled on the garden "just incase" and boy am I glad we did! i am SO GREEN. No way am I working in a garden on top of everything else (home school, the farm animals, and life in general). I am SO excited!!!


Sorry to the ones with AF and BFN :( Praying for you all!!! And praying for the csection coming up!!! 


Scan today at 930 and repeat blood work. Can't wait! Will update soon. Today is the day that we will know SOMETHING for sure. something solid. If we don't see a baby today, then this isn't a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Mrstruth

Faith the co-op is something I am going to look into from the link you sent.
Hello ladies how are you all this morning?

Rachel I will be praying that they see the baby.. My heart goes out to you at this time. But it will be a positive outcome. You just have to claim it.

AFM I had my progesterone test done today and will get the results later I have my fx'd will update. Enjoy your evening :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Please help, I just received the call from the nurse I am 6dpo and my progesterone level is 13.5 which she says is great and also confirmes I ovulated but I read that it should be 15 in order to conceive. Does this mean I am out


----------



## crystal69uk

Mrstruth said:


> Please help, I just received the call from the nurse I am 6dpo and my progesterone level is 13.5 which she says is great and also confirmes I ovulated but I read that it should be 15 in order to conceive. Does this mean I am out

 
Hi Mrs Truth, Do you know what measurements your results were? Is it nmol? or ngml? May make a difference as some labs use different measurements. We do in the UK and anything under 30 is anovulatory for me...x

This what I found for you:- Also did you have your Blood Test exactly 7 days after you Ovulated? as this could also effect the results, day 21 only refers to you if you Ovulated on day 14, hope this makes sense.:flower:

The Results of the Progesterone Test
The progesterone level should be more than 15 ng/ml about 7 days after ovulation. This suggests that the corpus luteum is functioning normally. A low Day 21 progesterone levels suggests the cycles was anovulatory (no egg was produced).

So maybe your a day out in your calculations as progesterone starts to drop 7 days afer O time.... Fingers crossed and try not to worry.....do you get any other symptoms when ovulating?....Egg White CM or Pains etc?


----------



## crystal69uk

rachelh4207 said:


> Faith- We are doing an organic co-op this year and it starts wed I am so excited!!!!!! We garden and normally garden more than we are this year, but since we planned to "ttc" we down scaled on the garden "just incase" and boy am I glad we did! i am SO GREEN. No way am I working in a garden on top of everything else (home school, the farm animals, and life in general). I am SO excited!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to the ones with AF and BFN :( Praying for you all!!! And praying for the csection coming up!!!
> 
> 
> Scan today at 930 and repeat blood work. Can't wait! Will update soon. Today is the day that we will know SOMETHING for sure. something solid. If we don't see a baby today, then this isn't a viable pregnancy.

I hope everthing goes well for you at your scan and pray you see your little beanie!......Hope and prayers for you xxxx update soon x:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Rachel praying your scan goes great!! 

Mrs T I agree that your O could be off a day and that's why it's slightly under 15. If your really only 6dpo the. I would assume it would be over 15 at 7. 

Faith we have a bountiful baskets in the town over and a friend sent me the link but I was uncertain how it worked. We did do a garden this year (well DH really as I have the brownest thumb in the world......I actually melted a fake tree once :)) and it is growing but it kind of got out of control while I was in the hospital and with everything going on. 

Ladies I am sorry for the AFs and BFNs :( 

AFM I have an appt today and I am hoping that some sort of progress is being made. My mom has decided to stop chemo as its making her so sick and in a very strange way I am glad. I'd rather her quality of life be as good as it can be in her last days. It's a hard reality to face but I know she's made peace with it and that helps me. My stupid psycho sister is going to find herself 6 feet under real soon by my hands of she doesn't get herself together. I actually had to call the cops on her and have her removed from my moms last doctor appt!! Grrrrrrr some people!! 
Anyways I hope all is well with everyone despite all the things everyone is going through.


----------



## Mrstruth

I actually o on the 15th I had the OV pains, the cm actually came sat evening, on the 15 I had sharp pain by my pelvic and uterus areas. My boobs started hurting cd13 at night and let up a bit the morning of cd16. They never told me my measurements I am going to ask

Thank you crystal and Mnj so much! I am lost to this and I still have a lot of pressure on my cervix and pelvic

Mnj my prayers are with your family and your mom at this time in your lives. I know when dealing with a illing parents sometimes your siblings can be the main irritating situation to deal with. We are here for you if you need to vent or anything


----------



## rachelh4207

I saw a tiny tiny little baby with a heart beat of 152 IN MY UTERUS!!! :) YAHHHH PRAISE GOD!!! So excited. they repeated all the beta stuff but I am sure my HCG is up, as I am sick as a dog (which is hard but I am counting it has a blessing)JAMES 1:2-3)

This doesn't mean I will not m/c, as my progesterone has been low and I never did start those supplements that they gave me (synthetic ones) I did get a cream that I have heard great things about but my husband really wanted to pray about it and give it to God so we haven't done anything except try to eat foods that increase it naturally. Will know the results to it tomorrow as well. Thanks for all the prayers! I am still in shock and so excited!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

So happy to hear your lil beanie is in the right place, Rachel!!

MNJ- Why did you have to call the cops on your sister? Sounds like it was a horrible experience, especially with all that your mother is going through right now. 

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:

I have my anatomy scan the day after tomorrow and I'm so excited. Mostly since I get to start shopping!!! :happydance: Not particularly leaning towards wanting a specific gender since I already have one of each. DH thinks it's a boy....of course. That whole "I'm a man and I make boys" thing just cracks me up. We shall see come Wednesday! :winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

jasmine my sister has schizophrenia and will not stay on her meds and she had an episode at the clinic because I told her to stay calm because mom was having a bad day. 

rachel YAY!!!

Jasmine I cant wait to hear what your having. 

I am off to my appt and praying there is a change :)


----------



## stmom26

Well I had my TR done today.... I'm a little sore but great news he was able to save 8 cm on each side... it won't be long now before w can start TTC


----------



## cj72

Mnj, sweetie, you are being strong for your mom and doing the right thing. I'm so sorry you're going through this, especially now. 

Rachel, keep the faith. Prayers going up for you.

Afm..cd4 and nothing going on.


----------



## mnjhowell

Stmom that is awesome news!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Storm welcome to the other side :flower: even though I haven't achieved my BFP I am still feeling whole again since my TR 

Rachel I am praying for you and so far you have defeated man each time by giving it to the higher power. tomorrow will reveal positive news for you 

Hello CJ72 how are you today?

Mnj my brother is the same way so I truly sympathize with you. good luck at the doc 

Jasmine I know you are extremely excited for tomorrow.


----------



## mnjhowell

So no change to my cervix :( I am grateful that we held of labor at 31 weeks but I am so ready!! We found out or doctor is going on vacation and we had to move our induction from June 1 (which had been planned since forever) to June 6. I was so upset and cried all night over it (stupid I know) it just messes up how many days DH will get to be home with us and that hurt me. 

Sorry about the me post!!

LOVE YOU LADIES!!


----------



## Mrstruth

That's ok MNJ if you need to vent. June 1 is my moms birthday. I know it Can be emotional but it all will work out


----------



## jasminep0489

MNJ- Wow, seems as though you have so much to deal with at the moment with your mom and sister. You deserve many more "me" posts! :hugs: Can't believe they are pushing back your C-Sec date at this late in the game! So I take it the DH had already planned the time off of work and everything. Doctors can be so insensitive at times about things and I believe this is one of those times. Maybe nature will intervene and your LO will come around the 1st anyway! 

STmom- Great lengths and congratulations on returning to your old self!! How long are you waiting before you start TTC?


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck mnj and vent away! Sounds like a rough time!

Hi ladies, I been Mia! I'm only 12dpo but bfn but I was expecting it because I ovulated on blocked tube side. I decided I will do one more clomid/iui cycle as soon as AF comes I will start. If no bfp, I'm done with iuis, so here's to hoping for a positive outcome! I'm at my year mark, blah, blah, blah, blah! Lol!

Goodluck stmom!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies! How often to ovulation switch sides. From one tube to another:shrug? Just in case because one of my tubes may be blocked the left.


----------



## Angel baby

Mrs Truth- my 4 Monitored cycles, my biggest follies alternate sides monthly. But they say, if you ovulate on the blocked side, it still possible for your good tube to pick it up, it's not often. But... Hasn't happened to me yet. My GYN Nurse told me the 2 years she has been doing iuis that she seen it 6 times the good tube picking up from the other ovary. My FS said it to but she didn't say how often it happens. So do know your not outif ovulating on the blocked side.


----------



## jojo1972

Aww mnj you vent away, it really drags at the end hun. To try and pass time away..... Have some fun with the old wives tales, and have a lovely massage off hubby. I really hope LO comes soon for you xxxx

AFM I've had all my hair cut off today:happydance: Since I've had Callum I've had real severe hair loss, (no one told me it was a side effect from the meds for GD) so I've gone back short and have started bleaching the black hair dye out of it. Its looking good and I feel a million dollars ready for work :happydance: xxx


----------



## floppyears

stmom26 said:


> Well I had my TR done today.... I'm a little sore but great news he was able to save 8 cm on each side... it won't be long now before w can start TTC


congrats and take it easy as much as possible


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Angel! They told me I ovulated but they didn't say what side. And my reproductive specialist don't order certain tests unless I request them. I thought asking for the progesterone test she would have see what side I ovulated on. But she didn't


----------



## floppyears

C section is tomorrow ladies. Just one more day away.................. I love the song by Anne 
I love ya tomorrow............. your only a day awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. So much excitement around our house. DH is just so full of himself my princess is coming lol. He is telling everyone everywhere we go. You would think its his first girl nope. He was so disappointed that she wasn't a he. Oh what a beautiful change of heart he has thanks to the Lord. I am soooooooooooooooooo ready to meet her. I will post when I can. I don't think I am taking laptop. Will probably log on from cell to let you ladies know that she is here and how I am doing. And will have to post pics when I get home. If I am not in touch please know I shall be once I get home. Thanks for all your love and support :)


----------



## Mrstruth

:happydance: congrats can't wait to hear from you and will be praying for your recovery


----------



## cj72

Yay Floppy! So excited for you! You'll be fine and holding your baby so soon!

Mnj, vent girl, vent! That's what we are here for. June 1st is so soon! Has it really been 9mo?

Afm, oh and I are planning a whole day date the day before O next week.
I truly hope I catch that egg this time as I will be testing around my 40th birthday. I can't wait! You'd think after 15 months of bfns I'd be a bit less excited each month, but I love the idea of my sweetheart hoding his own child in his arms and will not give up! Our time is coming girls!


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck floppy and early congrats!!! &#58678;&#58678;&#58678;&#58678;&#57614;&#58132;&#57358;&#58152;&#58152;


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy good luck momma!! Many prayers being said for you and baby!! 

CJ it's coming!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Just checking in on floppy!!

Saw my hish risk doc today and he said I am in early labor!!! YAY!! So i am assaulting hubby at lunch ;) and trying to move things along!! 

Hows everyone doing??


----------



## jasminep0489

MNJ- LOL!!!! U go girl! 

Well, just got back from anatomy scan and......it's A BOY!!!! But more importantly everything is spot on and he is just perfect! DH is on :cloud9: and we are just so happy. Thanks for all the love and support from you ladies! Love you all and can't wait to start seeing some much deserved BFPs rolling in here. 

Floppy- Good luck today! Hope everything is going smoothly for you!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats to all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy, I'm praying for you!!!!! I hope everything is going smoothly:hugs::kiss:

MNJ, YEAH!!! come on baby:happydance: I'm praying for you, too, today:)

Jasmine, a precious baby boy:cloud9: what gender of dc do you have so far? So happy all his pieces and parts are right where they should be:happydance:

MrsT, fx'd for a BFP for you:hugs:

Crystal, your TWW is rolling along:happydance: I know you're an early tester...when will it begin:hugs: can't wait to hear :flower:

Cj, a whole date day with dh sounds woooonderful!!! What do you have planned? How is the diet going? I'm down 12.4... I gained .4 this a.m.:cry: assuming it could be AF on the way:nope: water retention etc. OR asparagus ...I'm wondering if that makes me gain:) 

Angel, good to see you post:hugs:

I'm currently 11-13dpo..planning to test Sunday if AF hasn't shown prior. No sore bbs this cycle:happydance: probably because I haven't had coffee..I've heard caffeine can affect that! (or could be the "no sugar, no grains/gluten, no dairy) I'll figure out the offender once I start adding back those foods:haha:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Faith! How have you been? I really been wanting to diet on a good diet plan. Mines aren't very successful well not losing as fast.I eat all three meals done with beef, eating fish which o disliked, drink water all day and walk


----------



## crystal69uk

Yeah thinking about you Floppy, hope all is well and you have you have your little one with you now....:cloud9:xxx

Wow MNJ, you go girl, bring it on...:happydance: Good luck hunny, and I pray you have a quick and easy labour! Take care xx

CONGRATULATIONS Jasmine!!!!! A Boy - :baby: FABULOUS!!!! :hugs:

Come on Faith I can smell that BFP coming!!! Bring it on..:happydance:..I am only 4DPO so still a while yet before testing begins so maybe at the weekend I will see how I feel.... :wacko:

Mrs Truth, good luck for your BFP too, and your new regime sounds great, keep it up girl! xx :hugs:

CJ - I bet you are losing the pounds still, you will be turning 40 looking Fab and Sexy! just ready for your BFP too!!!! Bring it on Birthday girl!!! :happydance:

Welcome back Angel, glad to see you back and posting really good info too! :hugs: xxxx

JoJo - Aww ive been thinking about you going back to work and keep thinking how the time has flown, I really hope you dont have too much longer to wait for your next TR baby...thinking about you as always lady! xxxxxx

Karen I know you pop in when you can, I just pray your little boy is keeping you busy and is thriving, keep up the good work..xxxx

Rachel, how you feeling I hope MS isnt kicking your butt too much yet, I hope you are well xxx

I hope everyone else in their TWW is keeping their spirits up and the hope is high!!! Sorry If I have missed anyone, Spuggle I know you still drop in, big hugs to you too xxxx


----------



## cj72

Hey friends! One week mark on the diet and I've lost 10 lbs! Wooooohooooo! We are going on a day trip to an town about an hour away. A nice breakfast at our date coffee shop a tour of a famous house of a past president and lunch. Might hit up a winery on the way home. Then ttc! Let this be our month!

I feel the bfps getting close!


----------



## Mrstruth

Cj72 that sounds so romantic... This may be your month :thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I agree that sounds so romantic and nice!! 


BRING ON THE BFPS!!


----------



## jojo1972

That sounds lovely cj, enjoy it. And yay mnj for early labor, I really hope it goes smoothly for you hun xxx

Hoping you get that BFP faith xxx

Crystal my new phone has decided to play up and its erased loads of numbers babes and yours has gone too:cry: Could you please text me so I've got it in my phone again. Bet its testing time for you soon? xxx

Yay Jasmine a beautiful baby boy, bet you are over the moon xxx

AFM no OPKs this month and cycle day 9 and getting EWCM already. Looks like I'll be having another CD 11 'O' again :happydance: Another 24 day cycle for me 3 months running. xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Faith- I have one of each, my daughter is 14 and my son is 13. DH said last night he wants 5 more boys...I said "hold up now, we never agreed on 5 or 6 more"...lol! I think maybe one more would be good!


----------



## Angel baby

Mnj- how are you now! Can't wait to see your bundle!!!

Thx faith!

CJ- sounds like a nice romantic time!

Well, I think AF is well on her way! I chewed my daughter out this morning, I've cried about EVERYTHING and stupid crap! I have had major cramping. I'm sure she should be here very soon. I came home from work early cause my emotions are extremly crazy today and I can't stop! Lol! I'm bloated too. Must be the increased dose of clomid has my hormones screwed up because it didn't hit me until lunch I was being a nut today. I'm a home health nurse and I bet I Teared up at every patient I seen today and that is not like me at all! So CD3 scans should be very close but the way I'm feeling I'm about to say screw it!


----------



## cj72

Thx ladies!

Mnj, cross your legs until june 8. I hear great people were born that day! 

Anybody testing?


----------



## Mrstruth

Angel baby don't feel down, I know it can be aggravating but we must stay strong. I was feeling down for two days about the whole ttc process. I have been all the symptoms and I am not on clomids and still a bfn. Stay strong I know its hard to not stay positive when facing negative obstacles but it will be a positive outlook in the end


----------



## Mrstruth

Update 9dpo
Well ladies! I took two hpts and a ovulation test. The ovulation test has two lines. What does that mean and the very faint line I told you about earlier DH sees it as well. And the second test DH says he see a faint line as well but I don't see it on that one. My side aching and a lot of pressure. A lot of it. I am still sleepy a lot but I have a questio. Why would I get two lines on my ovulation test?


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> Update 9dpo
> Well ladies! I took two hpts and a ovulation test. The ovulation test has two lines. What does that mean and the very faint line I told you about earlier DH sees it as well. And the second test DH says he see a faint line as well but I don't see it on that one. My side aching and a lot of pressure. A lot of it. I am still sleepy a lot but I have a questio. Why would I get two lines on my ovulation test?

maybe it's a positive for ur BFP on ur OPK:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

:flower: Thanks Galvanbaby! well ladies I tested again the frer is the very faint line from 9am and the hcg is from 45 mins ago and I also took a Ovulation it was two lines as well
 



Attached Files:







1st hpt since tr.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10









tests.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super duper exciting!! Do you have another frer for tomorrow morning??:happydance:
Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Good luck Mrs Truth, I hope this is the beginning of your BFP, cant wait to hear, your OPK will pick up HCG as well as LH so lets pray its the HCG its picking up...Cant wait to see more lines for you.....:hugs:

Angel, I know exactly how you feel I was a complete mad woman whilst on Clomid and my hormones were always raging, I was such a bitch, I always felt depressed whilst on it too and when TTC is getting you down anyway it seems like a downward spiral..... I hope you feel better soon hunny, keep your chin up xxx

Jasmine, have you bought any baby things yet?....I bet you cant help yourself looking at boys stuff and nursery kit....aww...I am so happy for you babes xx :cloud9:

Faith - how is your TWW going?....When are you testing, I hope Af takes a long hike and you get your BFP soon....I have everything crossed for you xxx

CJ - Roll on O time......I know you will give it your best shot!...Enjoy your day and I hope this is your time too xxxx

Camtex, how you feeling...Im sure where you are at with your cycle day etc, but I hope you are having lots of fun trying!!! Good luck and I pray your TTC journey is a short one..xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, I just tested again since I had to get up with DH for work and still positve. So I am making my appt today thanks so much ladies will update you


----------



## cj72

Mrs T ! So happy for you! Congrats! 

Faith- hows it coming along?

Morning ladies! Hope you have great weekend!


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies, I just tested again since I had to get up with DH for work and still positve. So I am making my appt today thanks so much ladies will update you

That's Great Mrs T. Congratulations :flower:


----------



## mnjhowell

MrsT congratulations!! 

Ladies just want to say I love you all and we've all grown stronger together and we will all be TR mommies together one day!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations Mrs Truth :thumbup:


----------



## rachelh4207

YAHHHHHHHHHH CONGRATS mrstruth!!!!!! so excited for you! praying for a sticky bean:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MrsT, looking forward to your post of good news:hugs:

Mnj, thanks for sticking with us through your PG:hugs: how's the labor progressing?? rest up:thumbup:

Floppy, I hope you're snuggling with your precious little one:hugs::hugs:

Crystal & Cj, my TWW is flying by...thinking today is 13dpo. Woke this a.m. feeling my PMS headache:( only symptom of AF on the way:shrug: no sore bbs, which is still amazing me! I so much wish "I" could do something to make this BFP happen:cry: I was planning to give clomid a try, but HATE the side effects I read about and hear about from you guys and others. Dh was on board with it a first, but then decided we needed to trust God to do this for us if it's His will. I completely agree, just wish I could help Him do it!:haha: My dd keeps talking about "when we have another baby etc..." it really breaks my heart that I can't give her that baby sister/brother:cry:
I'll NEVER give-up..as long as AF comes around every month, I'll keep trying:thumbup:

On a more positive note, I'm down 13.4lbs :happydance: it's been a GREAT distraction..from researching baby stuff:haha:
Cj, congrats on your big 10 loss! I'm sure it's more by today:happydance: woohoo! 

Love you girls:hugs: hope you've all got great plans for this weekend!!:kiss:


----------



## jasminep0489

:happydance: Congrats MrsT!!!! I always had positive OPKs when I was pregnant with both the MC and when i got PG with my lil man this time. They have similar chemical makeups. Can't wait to hear the official doctor's report. :flower:

Crystal- I haven't bought anything just yet but I can't wait to start (prob this weekend). I told myself I won't get all crazy with it like I did when my DD and DS were little but I know I probably will anyways...lol

Faith & CJ- Way to go on the weight loss! As soon as my Lo is here I'll be on the fast track to losing this baby weight. 25lbs. already I have gained. :nope: But I have no thyroid since they destroyed it due to my Graves disease and my TSH levels were crazy high from the pregnancy which meant very easy weight gain and sure enough I am gaining it fast! They had to increase my thyroid medicine by 50 mcg already and now I'm taking an extremely high dose. Oh well, I can always lose it after my LO is here.


Hoping and praying for more BFPs!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, what did the doc say? I can't wait! Thanks, Faith. I didn't weigh today but was.down 11 yesterday. Crystal, thanks lady! Wouldn't that be a nice fathers day present? Mnj, you are so sweet :) bfps are coming in this month! Sounds like promising year!


----------



## mnjhowell

You ladies are losing the weight and I am finding it lol 

Labor seems to have stalled regardless of what I do :( guess this is my lesson in patience!! 

Lots of BFPs coming this way!! I just know it!!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Congrats MrsT very happy for you.

AFM ladies I'm CD2 of cycle number 9 and about ready to throw my hands up in the air and give up. AF showed up 5 days early making my luteal phase a whole 6 days long. Unbelievable. I thought it would have happened by now and I'm slowly but surely losing hope of ever seeing a BFP.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cluckymumof5 said:


> Congrats MrsT very happy for you.
> 
> AFM ladies I'm CD2 of cycle number 9 and about ready to throw my hands up in the air and give up. AF showed up 5 days early making my luteal phase a whole 6 days long. Unbelievable. I thought it would have happened by now and I'm slowly but surely losing hope of ever seeing a BFP.

Research B6 or b-complex for lp defect. I use it and have 14 day lp also know others who have lengthened lp by using it:thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats MrsT xxx


----------



## cj72

Clucky, I had a short lp, but take b6 100mg a day every day its lengthened to 12 days. Clomid made it a day or 2 longer. Progesterone supplements got me to 14 days, but its expensive. I've quit all meds and am going with vitamins only. Losing hope will only depress you. This is my 16th cycle since tr. Faith, Crystal and I have been at this a while. I try to focus on the fact that God has blessed me with 2 wonderful girls and the love of my life. I won't rest until he holds his child in his arms and while getting a bfn is hard, at af, I refocus on my goal of him holding his baby in his arms. For me it turns the negative into positive situation. My sister has pcos and it took her 10 years to get pregnant. But she got pregnant. She had hope and that means theres hope for us. All of us had kids before and even though it might take a while, I feel all off us will hold our child in our arms :) Just my take on it.

Cd9 right now, I am ready for o day thursday! Baby dust to us all!


----------



## jasminep0489

i have to say, CJ you have the best attitude when it comes to to this. You are right though, we could all get PG before this it just takes the right things coming together at the right moment and you just have to find out what works for you and you alone. Everyone is different....some it may take only one month while others it takes a few years. The percentages work against us but the main thing is to never give up...something you know all about! You're always the voice of hope on here. I'm glad we have you around. Our resident optimist!! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

I second that Jasmine!!!! 

CJ you always give us hope and like Faith too always seem to keep a positive note on whatever happens in life!!! I do hope and pray that both CJ & Faith find their rainbow soon xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

I couldn't agree anymore with what you ladies have said!!


----------



## cj72

Aw, shucks girls... ;) It's just that I love y'all so much! Jasmine, you are coming along! Feels like just yeaterday you found out!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you ladies! I have a appt Tuesday for blood work and I am nervous for my nurse say I am not out the woods yet. So my fingers are cross.Looked in the mirror, getting ready for bed! Finally his movie has gone off and the line underneath your navel has gotten very dark and wide might I add. It's very noticeable it wasn't there last week and I haven't noticed it until tonight. 


I must also say Cj72, you do have a great attitude and view


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok ladies it's another lazy day for me :) most days are haha!! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## cj72

painted dd's room, babysat, had visitors over, now dd has a friend sleeping over and we are tucking in our 2 yr old niece :) Life is good.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, sounds like a rewarding day;) how fun have a 2yr old in the house again;)

Mnj, won't be long now:happydance:

Afm, 1day late for af...tested this a.m. and bfn:( wondering if my dieting has anything to do with a highly unusual cycle? Still no sore bbs AND i'm starting day 4 of a pms headac...usually only one day! Hmmmm


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith maybe this is it and you just don't have enough hcg yet. Kfx!!!

CJ you have too much energy :) you should share some :)

Ok ladies any thoughts on home remedies for induction? I'm honestly miserable, my port and lap band are causing severe pain but we cant do anything about it till I have the baby 
:(


----------



## jojo1972

Mnj, lots of sex, running up and down stairs, the pineapple don't work lol. A good hot curry hmmmm I'm running out of ideas xxx


----------



## cj72

Go Faith! Fx'd! Sounds promising!

Peppermint, mnj, and a pedi! 

Well, girls, got my pos opk a day earlier than normal, so date day looks like o day! Im hoping we can get enough bd in every other day to catch that egg! Thank goodness Im not as optimistic about the lottery as i am about ttc, or I would be broke! Lol! Kids went with their dad to their grandmothers house, and oh is out doing stuff...wow. this is what quiet is!?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Well,, Auntie F has arrived...onward to cycle 19...glad to see my cycles aren't going haywire...don't think I could deal with unpredictable cycles on top of BFNs month after month:thumbup:

Cj, have a super fun O day:happydance: can't think of a better 40th bday gift:hugs: how fun to look back and know you conceived on your birthday:)


----------



## cj72

Birthday is end of next week. I would be testing on my birthday. I found out I was pregnant with dd#1 on my birthday 14 years ago. I would have the u/s by fathers day...ah...who knows :) Just gonna do my ole lady best to try for at least one more! Losing weight can't hurt!


----------



## floppyears

Thanks for your support, warm thoughts and prayers. 
Azaria(uh- zar-ee-uh) meaning helped or aided by God 
Makayla(whom resemblies God 
Princess born May 23rd 7lbs 3oz 20inches. She is Adorable and sweet. We were able to leave hospital within 48 hours :) instead of 72 bc we were doing so well. Azaria is nursing like a pro. I will try to post pics soon or whenever I have a free minute.


----------



## floppyears

Mrs T congrats honey yay!!'


----------



## mnjhowell

Floppy congrats on your princess!! 

Faith sorry that witch arrived.

CJ yay for +opk!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Floppy! Sorry Faith. I hate when the witch arrives!
Mnj, not long now! Ok, so why does my right side hurt every month at o? Only once in a while do I feel that left side o pain but its in addition to the right side!?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Congrats Floppy! Sorry Faith. I hate when the witch arrives!
> Mnj, not long now! Ok, so why does my right side hurt every month at o? Only once in a while do I feel that left side o pain but its in addition to the right side!?

Cj, I've been having the same issue for the past 4 or 5 months...except mine is always on the left! Crazy!

Floppy, I'm so very happy for you!! What a beautiful name! Get plenty of rest;)


----------



## jasminep0489

Congrats on the beautiful, healthy baby girl, Floppy!! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Massive Congratulations Floppy,:happydance: what Lovely names :baby: Cant wait to see a picture of your little girl........So pleased she is feeding well too...:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Faith so sorry AF got you again, thinking about you as always hunny.:flower:....keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, thanks for your kindness:hugs: I'm feeling fine:thumbup: how's the testing going?:flower:

MrsT, I'm excited to hear about your appt. today!!!!:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Yeah I agree Faith, was wondering how Mrs T was getting on? I hope its good news at her appt today.......let us know how you are Mrs Truth, we are thinking about you xxx :hugs:

Testing again tomorrow but I am thinking .....its onto cycle 22!!! :wacko: Its soul draining to see BFN's but hey ho I am a survivor and I'm not gonna give up!!!......:dohh:


----------



## camtex78

i went to our local CVS and purchased those softcups gunna try them out these next few days lol.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cj72

Thats right, Crystal, hang in there!

Mrs T! Dont leave us hanging!

Cam, I use them every once in a while. Hop they work for you :)


----------



## rachelh4207

CONGRATS floppy!!!!!!!!!:happydance: can't wait to see her!!!

crystal69uk Sorry you think you are out:( Don't give up!!!

Faith- sorry af showed:( don't lose hope!!!!

MrsT how are you? did you go to the doctor???

I am feeling green still which I consider a HUGE blessing still. So excited and grateful for this baby!!! Doctor next week. I am still using some progesterone cream and praying that it is helping. I am have increased discharge (sorry TMI) is that normal? Just since i started that cream? 

Every time I cramp, or feel "normal" for too long, my heart stops a little. But trusting God to have His perfect will for me and this baby. :baby:


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Thats right, Crystal, hang in there!
> 
> Mrs T! Dont leave us hanging!
> 
> Cam, I use them every once in a while. Hop they work for you :)

i sure hope i put it in right....:haha: i stick my finger inside and i can feel the rim:wacko: nothing has leaked out tho:haha:


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Thats right, Crystal, hang in there!
> 
> Mrs T! Dont leave us hanging!
> 
> Cam, I use them every once in a while. Hop they work for you :)
> 
> i sure hope i put it in right....:haha: i stick my finger inside and i can feel the rim:wacko: nothing has leaked out tho:haha:Click to expand...

but debating if this is gunna work...won't all the :spermy: come out when i take out softcup...maybe its better if i don't use them...and just lay n bed and pop a pillow under me...this really suxs....but i'll try anything


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Good morning ladies:) today is my baby's 10th birthday..she's growing into a beautiful young lady...bittersweet, for sure!! 

So, I'm venturing into new territory...going to sound crazy, but...soy isoflavones! I've been reading & reading..lots of bfps using it. What do I have to lose...1-1/2 yrs of trying....not a single bfp. So, anyone else heard if this?


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say hello..... typing with 1 hand and nursing with the other. Today is Angel muffin first appointment. She is 1 week today!!!!!! Today is also my 40th birthday ladies!!!!!!!! wow i have joined the 40's club


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Floppy! She's beautiful! You did a great job:hugs::hugs: Happy, happy 40th:happydance: I hope I'm snuggling TR baby #2 or #3 by the time I hit 40:haha:

You have truly been blessed!!:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Floppy she is wonderful :happydance::happydance: 

Happy 40th Birthday too, what an amazing present you have in your arms on your special day...........I will be joining you soon in Nov when I turn the big 40 too!.....xxx my love to both of you xxx


Faith I have never heard of that soy thing but I will certainly look and read on it too :coffee:......I agree you have nothing to lose by trying.....I think anything is worth a go if it has been a success for other ttc women!!! Go for it!! :hugs: Happy 10th Birthday to your DD....best wishes hunny xx

ATM - BFN for me today which I expected.....I'm sad but life goes on and I have to be thankful I am already a mommy, it would just be nice for my DH to be a real daddy....thinking about you all, hugs and babydust :dust:


----------



## cj72

Faith, whatever works!!!! Hb to your baby. Mine is 11 next week :)
Floppy, Hb to you!
Cam, you can leave them in fr 12 hours so it doesnt leak out. I did it today.
Crystal, right there with ya. Look forward to next cycle! We already have been blessed and its always god to remind us of that :)

Afm, thought I must've o'd last night with terrible pains. Bd'd this morning anyway. Temps went up a little this am. But the o pains were back tonight! Thought I was out bc oh reinjured his arm and we hadnt since saturday. Thought I had penty of time. Then he hurt himself... when i saw my temp go up some this morning i was depressed and felt sick. Boy, does this get to you!
I was determined not to let this ruin my date day, so I gave it one last shot ad bd this am before heading out. Still thought I was out until the o pains tonight!


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Faith, whatever works!!!! Hb to your baby. Mine is 11 next week :)
> Floppy, Hb to you!
> Cam, you can leave them in fr 12 hours so it doesnt leak out. I did it today.
> Crystal, right there with ya. Look forward to next cycle! We already have been blessed and its always god to remind us of that :)
> 
> Afm, thought I must've o'd last night with terrible pains. Bd'd this morning anyway. Temps went up a little this am. But the o pains were back tonight! Thought I was out bc oh reinjured his arm and we hadnt since saturday. Thought I had penty of time. Then he hurt himself... when i saw my temp go up some this morning i was depressed and felt sick. Boy, does this get to you!
> I was determined not to let this ruin my date day, so I gave it one last shot ad bd this am before heading out. Still thought I was out until the o pains tonight!



:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

Just a quick update 

Isabella gracelyn Howell was born on may 29 at 942 pm weighing 6 pounds 15 ounces and 19 1/4 inches long. She is perfect and we are totally in love!!! I can't post a pic from my stupid phone so soon as we get home and can download them I will :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Just a quick update
> 
> Isabella gracelyn Howell was born on may 29 at 942 pm weighing 6 pounds 15 ounces and 19 1/4 inches long. She is perfect and we are totally in love!!! I can't post a pic from my stupid phone so soon as we get home and can download them I will :)

:dance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:yipee: what a beautiful name!!:crib: I can't wait to see photos:cloud9: I hope you're recovering well:hugs: Can't wait to hear more about your labor/del:flower: take care and enjoy every single moment!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats mnj! Woohooooooooo! I bet you are in love! So happy for you!


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congratulations to you both :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Congrats MNJ!! Isabella was a top runner in my girl names I was gonna use but now that we are having a boy I didn't get to pick it. Boy names are so much harder. We are thinking Elijah and call him Eli with Michael for his middle name (after his daddy, and both grandfathers). Can't wait to see a pic!! :flower:


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you ladies!! 

Jasmine Elijah was one of the names we liked for boys :) 

We are home but haven't download pics yet. I gave birth to a breastfeeding champion!! Soon as my milk comes in I'm sure it will settle down :) or I hope so


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Just a quick update
> 
> Isabella gracelyn Howell was born on may 29 at 942 pm weighing 6 pounds 15 ounces and 19 1/4 inches long. She is perfect and we are totally in love!!! I can't post a pic from my stupid phone so soon as we get home and can download them I will :)

Congrats!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Congrats!!!! Enjoy and rest honey


----------



## floppyears

Angel muffin is a very good nurser. My milk came in 48 hrs and she went to work like a pro. Lac consultant said she is a natural :). Prayers answered. Mnj sounds like you have a pro as well. Congrats again honey xxxx A day before my birthday :)


----------



## camtex78

Cd 14 waiting to O....didn't dtd last night as OH and I both feel asleep...:haha:
but tonight is a different story....
My cm went from yesterday creamy to watery being today....:happydance:[-o&lt;


----------



## cj72

Good luck cam! I feel like Im out this month and im only 2/3 dpo...how long does your egg live after o?


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> Just a quick update
> 
> Isabella gracelyn Howell was born on may 29 at 942 pm weighing 6 pounds 15 ounces and 19 1/4 inches long. She is perfect and we are totally in love!!! I can't post a pic from my stupid phone so soon as we get home and can download them I will :)

:cloud9:HUGE CONGRATULATIONS MNJHOWELL !!!!! WHAT FABULOUS NEWS, WELL DONE :cloud9:


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Good luck cam! I feel like Im out this month and im only 2/3 dpo...how long does your egg live after o?



Your fertile period starts about 4-5 days before ovulation, and ends about 24-48 hours after it. This is because sperm can live in your body for approximately 4 to 5 days, and the egg can live for 24 to 48 hours after being released. You are most fertile on the day before and the day of ovulation.
FXD for us...dont give up...kinda suxs tht we dnt when we'll get our BFP:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_3399.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_3395.jpg[/IMG]

for some reason my computer is taking forever to upload pics so I will post more when I can.


----------



## mnjhowell

https://www.our365.com/newbornportr...3&babyid=7392e460-252b-43c3-8dd7-519edd5b4987

Not sure if this link will work but it is our hospital pictures.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, Isabella is a doll!!!! Thanks for taking the time post:hugs: How are you feeling? So glad she is nursing so well:thumbup: I'm sure you and dh are over the moon:happydance: Enjoy the moment:kiss:


----------



## camtex78

mnjhowell said:


> [IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_3399.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_3395.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> for some reason my computer is taking forever to upload pics so I will post more when I can.



oh my looks like a very very healthy baby...congrats to u and ur family:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Faith - thanks for the link!

Hi im amy - currently pregnant for the second time after tubal reveral......i got pregnant oct 2011 and lost the baby at 12 weeks december 2011.

i went for an ultrasound at 5 weeks 3 days and all they saw was a gestational sac meas=suring 5 weeks 4 days. im so scared and the doctor is trying to talk meinto aborting the sac.

anyone here have an early scan????? and not see anything........i can't stop worrying

and congrats to everyone with new babies!!!


----------



## cj72

Welcome mammaspath :)

Mnj, what a beauty! You two look so happy! 

Girls, the tww really is dragging! Af should be here by next sunday. I will probably test friday. My youngest will be turning 11 in two days. I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## jojo1972

mammaspath said:


> Faith - thanks for the link!
> 
> Hi im amy - currently pregnant for the second time after tubal reveral......i got pregnant oct 2011 and lost the baby at 12 weeks december 2011.
> 
> i went for an ultrasound at 5 weeks 3 days and all they saw was a gestational sac meas=suring 5 weeks 4 days. im so scared and the doctor is trying to talk meinto aborting the sac.
> 
> anyone here have an early scan????? and not see anything........i can't stop worrying
> 
> and congrats to everyone with new babies!!!

Just give it a couple of weeks longer hun and don't give up yet. I know they like to be able to see the yolk sac by now but its still early to really see much of anything. Good luck and welcome xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, well I've been back at work for a week now and its hectic lol. Going to be even more hectic for the next few weeks though. Its been hard leaving Callum but hubby and dd have been wonderful with him and I get lots of sloppy kisses when I get home bless him. Mnj, your lil one is sooooooooooo gorgeous and making me want another so much now xxx

I'm 9dpo according to fertility friend but I think its less going by my cm and 'o' pains. I think I'm 7-8dpo and I had 'o' bleeding thins month too. FX I've caught that eggy lol and I will start testing tomoz as I'm a poasa xxx


----------



## cj72

Go Jo! I hope you caught it! Wouldn't it be lovely for Callum to have a little brother or sister!


----------



## jasminep0489

Welcome Mamaspath! Can't really help you either as my first scan was somewhere around the beginning of 6 weeks and they saw a heartbeat then. Told me it was low at 105 but it was a stupid ER doctor and when I got to researching I found out it 105BPM was just fine. I wish you all the best and I'm with you, I definitely wouldn't abort this early since a day or two means all the difference in the world at this stage. :flower:

MNJ- Fabulous pics and beautiful lil girl!!!!

Good luck to all the TTC ladies this month!!!:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

mammaspath said:


> Faith - thanks for the link!
> 
> Hi im amy - currently pregnant for the second time after tubal reveral......i got pregnant oct 2011 and lost the baby at 12 weeks december 2011.
> 
> i went for an ultrasound at 5 weeks 3 days and all they saw was a gestational sac meas=suring 5 weeks 4 days. im so scared and the doctor is trying to talk meinto aborting the sac.
> 
> anyone here have an early scan????? and not see anything........i can't stop worrying
> 
> and congrats to everyone with new babies!!!


My first scan was 5w3d and all we saw was a yolk and gestational sac. Repeat scan at 7w3d and we saw our baby and a beautiful heartbeat!! Don't let them talk you into anything at this point, you know it's not tubal so what's the reason to not wait it out. Good luck 

Jo can't wait to see your BFP!! 

I can say we are totally in love!! I did however forget what it's like to care for a newborn lol!! She is nursing like a champ and we are finally getting into our roles :)


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats MNJ!!! Such a cute, sweet little girl!!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Havent been on forever!!!! Sorry it has been crazy with my 4 kids out of school!!!! 

Girls....Update me...ANY BFP's???

Jasmine....I see you are Team Blue! I went on the 30th and I am Team PINK!!!! I cannot believe it, so happy to have another princess. I also have an anterior and low-lying placenta. I go at 28 weeks (end of July) to have another US to see if placenta has moved! Keeping FX because if not, I would need a C-Section. So happy at the halfway point!

Everyone else, FX for you and sending LOTS of baby dust your way!


----------



## Trynfor5

Okay! Just skimmed through the posts that I have missed since I have been on!

CONGRATS MNJ and FLOPPY...what beautiful blessings!!!

Yay for you Mrs. Truth, any updates????

Everyone else, still cheering you on!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, good to see you pop in:hugs: glad everything is going well with your pregnancy:flower: I will be praying your placenta moves! Keep us updated:hugs:

Jojo, any testing going on at your place?:happydance: hoping for good news from you:hugs:

Angel, how are things going for you?

Cj, hope you're having a fun day with DD:hugs: can't wait for you to start testing! Your chart is looking fab:happydance:

Afm, just waiting to O ... not sure when to expect it with a soy cycle:shrug: seems many gals have an earlier O, so I'll start the IC opks tomorrow:coffee: I'm feeling really good these days...baby or not. I'm giving it my best shot this cycle..dh's on board as well. Thinking I'll throw SMEP into the mix as well:haha: we'll see what the next weeks bring:thumbup: Down 16.6lbs on my weight loss:happydance: super, duper happy with wearing clothes that I haven't worn in years! :)

June is a GREAT month for BFPs girls!!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, I can't believe she's 11 already. I will test 10 dpo on Friday. It will be my 40th bday. I ad a dip in temps today, so I'm hoping....good luck on O! Bring on those June bfps!

Tryn- you are 1/2 through? Wow! Prayers going out that your placenta moves up.

MrsT, where'd you go? Everything ok? 

Mnj and Floppy, more baby pics!!!

Afm, 7dpo and nothing as far as symptoms go...bbs dont hurt today. I am wondering how much ttc time I have left.


----------



## camtex78

my 2 wk wait begins fxd


----------



## mammaspath

good luck camtex!


----------



## camtex78

mammaspath said:


> good luck camtex!

awwww thank u...wishing u the best


----------



## Angel baby

Faith- I Was going to do another iui this cycle but backed out at last minute. I decided to take a break with so many things going on this month and I don't have time to be going back and forth to doctors appt. So... Just good ole natural BD. I'm not opk, nothing! Lol! I guess I've reached my limit of trying and obsessing so I'm relaxing! So alcohol, Texas Ranger games and Indycar races for us this month!


----------



## cj72

Getting close to testing. Tomorrow is 10 dpo. Af is expected sunday. Had pms last night and was nauseous yesterday morning for about an hour after my temp went back up. Big dip on 7 dpo. I know my age is playing into this long wait but hopefully it will pay off in the end! I dont mind turning 40 for any reason other than TTC. Babydust to you all! Hope you have a wonderful day, girls!


----------



## jasminep0489

Tryn- So happy to see you post. I was worrying about my bump buddy, lol!! How many daughters do you already have? No wonder you couldn't post for awhile if you had all 4 at home. You're gonna be one busy woman. Mine are teenagers so they are really always doing their own thing unless its take me here or there. I have to force them to want to stay at home and do family time. :wacko: Other than that I'm enjoying getting big and feeling my lil linebacker kick me up a storm right now since he has so much room to play. I know it will slow down some when he starts getting bigger and has less room in there. Gosh, it really feels like I'm starting all over! I've truly forgotten what being pregnant feels like. It has been 14 years though. Anyways, gllad you're well and your having your lil princess!! TTYS! :hugs:

CJ- Hoping your big dip means you had an egg implanting. Lots of baby dust and prayers for you!!!

Faith- You sound so happy and postive since your weight loss and I hope this is just the thing you needed to get your BFP!

Mrs T- We are worrying about you girl, but we understand! Post back on your own time, my friend!

Mammaspath- How are you doing? Do you go back soon? Can't remember...

Camtex and everyone else TTC- Hoping and praying for good news ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

my appointment is june 15th.........
for the last 3 nights ive been sick as hell! i just wanna find out soon becuase I don't wanna feel like this forever if there is no point......im grumpy today


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ your chart looks great hun!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Jasmine...I have 2 boys 9 and 10 and 2 girls 14 and 12! I feel like I am starting over too! I will try to check in more often, don't want my bump buddy to be alone! :hugs:

CJ....Fingers crossed for you! That dip is lookin' good! :thumbup:

Faith and everyone else....your time is coming, I just know it! I am sending baby dust and luck your way!

Mrs Truth...Hope all is okay, let us know when you can!

As for me....registering for baby shower tomorrow! My baby shower is August 18th and my 2 daughters (14 and 12) are throwing it for me with the help of my best friend! I am so happy that they want to be involved! Other than that, just taking it easy and hoping this placenta will move!


----------



## crystal69uk

Happy Birthday CJ!!!:wohoo::cake:


----------



## crystal69uk

Just checking in on everyone, I pray everything will turn out positive for all you expecting ladies, I know this is one hell of a rollercoaster, my thoughts and prayers are with you all :hugs:

Everyone in their TWW - Bring it on girls!. Im rooting for ya, June is a fab month for BFP's :happydance: Cant wait to see them

New mums - I know each day is a blessing with your little ones, would love to be in your shoes one day...:hug:

Sending lots of happy and positive thoughts your way girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







love_quotes_comment_09.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 

Crystal I pray that one day you are in our shoes.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Faith thanks for the link over!!! The other one is kinda going cold. How is taking the Soy going??? Are you having any of the hot flashes or other symptoms of being on it?? I've always wanted to try but then its the idea of how soy affects fertility then i decide not to. Fx for you hun!!

Afm, AF is due today. I haven't even breathed a word to DH so that he won't get his hopes up this month again either. The B6 has helped tremendously. No sore bbs, no stupid signs that make me try to sit there and decipher if they are pregnancy symptoms or PMS. I don't think i am gonna get a :bfp: this month though either. But i am okay with that! Fx for all you TR ladies!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies, I have been reading all your posts and would like to jump into this group.

I recently had my TR on 5/29/12 and ready to TTC.

i have been using ff to chart my temps this month and it insists that i O'd on 5/25 which for me is cd9. i have pretty regular 30day cycles but ff is expecting me to start af tomorrow which would be cd24.

When i went in for my tr the doc did an vaginal us on cd13 and saw no follicles in my ovary, i thought it was weird. could it be possible they were too small to see at that point? other sites are saying that my peak day should be 6/2 and dh and i bd'd on that day, and since i feel like a crazy woman. my bb's are so tender, like crazy tender, my face is breaking out this is not normal and i have been cleaning like a fool. Did any of you guys get these symptoms after tr, i keep thinking it is my body changing.

well if i don't start tomorrow, i suspect that i should go my full 30 days which would put me at 6/16. if that is the case, could i be pregnant since we bd'd on 6/2 or cd17?

totally confused! :shrug:

also, i read from another post the great success woman have had using the clearblue easy fertility monitor and not the opk's so i bought one, as soon as af gets here i am gonna fire that thing up. 

anyone here using one?

:dust: to everyone


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/Facebook/Profile%20Pictures/401832_316396951775623_1529520298_n.jpg[/IMG]

LOVE THIS GIRL!!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi everyone, this has been the first time I've managed to get on here for the last few days. Well I've tested and tested and tested and its a definate :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9::flower: we are over the moon and still can't believe it. I will be making an appointment next week for my betas and a scan. I'm just hoping this lil bean sticks xxxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## cj72

Thanks for the bday wishes girls! 

Jo! Omg! I am so happy for you!!!!!! We are starting off June with a bang! I tested bfn this am, but will test again tomorrow. Af should be here sunday. Had really sore bbs all day the last few days. At least my progesterone is doing what it should :) 40! Got checked out today, so I'm feeling pretty good about being 40!


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats Jo!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## camtex78

dpitts1341 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been reading all your posts and would like to jump into this group.
> 
> I recently had my TR on 5/29/12 and ready to TTC.
> 
> i have been using ff to chart my temps this month and it insists that i O'd on 5/25 which for me is cd9. i have pretty regular 30day cycles but ff is expecting me to start af tomorrow which would be cd24.
> 
> When i went in for my tr the doc did an vaginal us on cd13 and saw no follicles in my ovary, i thought it was weird. could it be possible they were too small to see at that point? other sites are saying that my peak day should be 6/2 and dh and i bd'd on that day, and since i feel like a crazy woman. my bb's are so tender, like crazy tender, my face is breaking out this is not normal and i have been cleaning like a fool. Did any of you guys get these symptoms after tr, i keep thinking it is my body changing.
> 
> well if i don't start tomorrow, i suspect that i should go my full 30 days which would put me at 6/16. if that is the case, could i be pregnant since we bd'd on 6/2 or cd17?
> 
> totally confused! :shrug:
> 
> also, i read from another post the great success woman have had using the clearblue easy fertility monitor and not the opk's so i bought one, as soon as af gets here i am gonna fire that thing up.
> 
> anyone here using one?
> 
> :dust: to everyone


welcome to this thread...Ur TR was exactly 3 mths after mine us done 2-29-12....AWESOME....and u have a 30 day cycle as me....:hugs:
But still no BFP for me:nope:...And im still new to all this...im really not going to get very concerned til the end of the yr:winkwink:...sorry i can't give u any advice...but the ladies here seem very friendly....GL :dust: to all of us


----------



## camtex78

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, this has been the first time I've managed to get on here for the last few days. Well I've tested and tested and tested and its a definate :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9::flower: we are over the moon and still can't believe it. I will be making an appointment next week for my betas and a scan. I'm just hoping this lil bean sticks xxxx

CONGRATS JOJO....YAYYYYYYYYY:hugs::baby::happydance:


----------



## camtex78

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Faith thanks for the link over!!! The other one is kinda going cold. How is taking the Soy going??? Are you having any of the hot flashes or other symptoms of being on it?? I've always wanted to try but then its the idea of how soy affects fertility then i decide not to. Fx for you hun!!
> 
> Afm, AF is due today. I haven't even breathed a word to DH so that he won't get his hopes up this month again either. The B6 has helped tremendously. No sore bbs, no stupid signs that make me try to sit there and decipher if they are pregnancy symptoms or PMS. I don't think i am gonna get a :bfp: this month though either. But i am okay with that! Fx for all you TR ladies!!

YOUR NOT ALONE...last mth and this mth i didnt have any symptoms either:nope:but our day is coming:hugs::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Mnj! What a cutie!


----------



## crystal69uk

OMG Jo, how brilliant!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I just knew it! Going back to work has done the trick for you! I bet you and Warren are on cloud 9 again, you are so lucky TTC, give me some please?.xxxxx Cant wait to hear your news from your scan etc, praying that this beanie sticks too, I am sure everything will be fine this time xxx When did you get your first lines etc?...what was your BD pattern too, would be interesting for me? xxxxx Take care xxxxx


Welcome dpitts1341, I hope you enjoy this thread and I pray your journey is a short one hunny xxx

Camtex, fingers crossed you get your BFP this month too hunny xx

CJ sorry about your BFN, there is still time xxx

MNJ, she is beautiful!!! What a blessing she is too!..Enjoy every minute with her xxx

Faith how you doing?....xxx

AFM, Back to work Full Time on Monday for me, a little sad really as I have had nearly 2 years away from the stress of it all and really hoped when I went back I would have had a baby by now, but hey ho.....looks like I was just meant to be a career woman and not a new mommy again......Good luck to everyone still trying, I hope you all get your little miracles soon sending lots of :dust: your way xxx :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

crystal69uk said:


> OMG Jo, how brilliant!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I just knew it! Going back to work has done the trick for you! I bet you and Warren are on cloud 9 again, you are so lucky TTC, give me some please?.xxxxx Cant wait to hear your news from your scan etc, praying that this beanie sticks too, I am sure everything will be fine this time xxx When did you get your first lines etc?...what was your BD pattern too, would be interesting for me? xxxxx Take care xxxxx
> 
> 
> Welcome dpitts1341, I hope you enjoy this thread and I pray your journey is a short one hunny xxx
> 
> Camtex, fingers crossed you get your BFP this month too hunny xx
> 
> CJ sorry about your BFN, there is still time xxx
> 
> MNJ, she is beautiful!!! What a blessing she is too!..Enjoy every minute with her xxx
> 
> Faith how you doing?....xxx
> 
> AFM, Back to work Full Time on Monday for me, a little sad really as I have had nearly 2 years away from the stress of it all and really hoped when I went back I would have had a baby by now, but hey ho.....looks like I was just meant to be a career woman and not a new mommy again......Good luck to everyone still trying, I hope you all get your little miracles soon sending lots of :dust: your way xxx :hugs:

Hi hunny, fertiltity friend had me down for ovulating on CD 10 but I think it was 12-13. I had 'o' bleeding this time and only BD 2 times this time in the attempt to try and sway it for the chance of a girl and that was 2-3 days before I ovulated lol. I got the faintest of faint test 2 days ago and tested and tested and each time they have got a bit darker. Warren is able to see them now lol but still wants me to do a digi to spell it out for him pmsl. I'm also suffering morning sickness already! That started 4 days ago and boobs are getting a little sore at the sides. My biggest symptom is the wetness down below. I'm having to wear pantliners:blush: I'm hoping and praying that you get yours soon and I'm praying this bubs sticks. I don't think I could deal with another loss so soon after Dan and after trying for so long xxx


----------



## dpitts1341

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, this has been the first time I've managed to get on here for the last few days. Well I've tested and tested and tested and its a definate :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9::flower: we are over the moon and still can't believe it. I will be making an appointment next week for my betas and a scan. I'm just hoping this lil bean sticks xxxx

Congrats JoJo! I am so happy for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

camtex78 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey Faith thanks for the link over!!! The other one is kinda going cold. How is taking the Soy going??? Are you having any of the hot flashes or other symptoms of being on it?? I've always wanted to try but then its the idea of how soy affects fertility then i decide not to. Fx for you hun!!
> 
> Afm, AF is due today. I haven't even breathed a word to DH so that he won't get his hopes up this month again either. The B6 has helped tremendously. No sore bbs, no stupid signs that make me try to sit there and decipher if they are pregnancy symptoms or PMS. I don't think i am gonna get a :bfp: this month though either. But i am okay with that! Fx for all you TR ladies!!
> 
> YOUR NOT ALONE...last mth and this mth i didnt have any symptoms either:nope:but our day is coming:hugs::winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

Well AF is offically late and I've got some thicky creamy cm going on....thats about it. I think im going to test today and see but i really dont want to jump the gun and AF just be late.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel baby said:


> Faith- I Was going to do another iui this cycle but backed out at last minute. I decided to take a break with so many things going on this month and I don't have time to be going back and forth to doctors appt. So... Just good ole natural BD. I'm not opk, nothing! Lol! I guess I've reached my limit of trying and obsessing so I'm relaxing! So alcohol, Texas Ranger games and Indycar races for us this month!

Angel, I'll bet this relaxed month is just what you need:hugs: Enjoy the break! :dust: 



jasminep0489 said:


> Tryn- So happy to see you post. I was worrying about my bump buddy, lol!! How many daughters do you already have? No wonder you couldn't post for awhile if you had all 4 at home. You're gonna be one busy woman. Mine are teenagers so they are really always doing their own thing unless its take me here or there. I have to force them to want to stay at home and do family time. :wacko: Other than that I'm enjoying getting big and feeling my lil linebacker kick me up a storm right now since he has so much room to play. I know it will slow down some when he starts getting bigger and has less room in there. Gosh, it really feels like I'm starting all over! I've truly forgotten what being pregnant feels like. It has been 14 years though. Anyways, gllad you're well and your having your lil princess!! TTYS! :hugs:
> 
> CJ- Hoping your big dip means you had an egg implanting. Lots of baby dust and prayers for you!!!
> 
> Faith- You sound so happy and postive since your weight loss and I hope this is just the thing you needed to get your BFP!
> 
> Mrs T- We are worrying about you girl, but we understand! Post back on your own time, my friend!
> 
> Mammaspath- How are you doing? Do you go back soon? Can't remember...
> 
> Camtex and everyone else TTC- Hoping and praying for good news ladies!! :hugs:

Jasmine, so happy your little linebacker is so active:happydance: I'm sure you're enjoying every minute:thumbup: Perhaps having a newborn in the home will keep your teenagers home:haha: mine want a sibling sooo badly, I know there will be constant arguing on who gets to care for the baby. ALL 3 of my kids pray for twins or triplets. Years ago, I would have FREAKED at the thought, however, I have tons of help now, so multiples would be awesome:) 



mammaspath said:


> my appointment is june 15th.........
> for the last 3 nights ive been sick as hell! i just wanna find out soon becuase I don't wanna feel like this forever if there is no point......im grumpy today

Mammaspath, I really wish you could get in for a scan earlier:nope: I know you do, too!!! Glad you're feeling sick:haha: good sign:thumbup:



Trynfor5 said:


> Jasmine...I have 2 boys 9 and 10 and 2 girls 14 and 12! I feel like I am starting over too! I will try to check in more often, don't want my bump buddy to be alone! :hugs:
> 
> CJ....Fingers crossed for you! That dip is lookin' good! :thumbup:
> 
> Faith and everyone else....your time is coming, I just know it! I am sending baby dust and luck your way!
> 
> Mrs Truth...Hope all is okay, let us know when you can!
> 
> As for me....registering for baby shower tomorrow! My baby shower is August 18th and my 2 daughters (14 and 12) are throwing it for me with the help of my best friend! I am so happy that they want to be involved! Other than that, just taking it easy and hoping this placenta will move!

Tryn, how very sweet of your daughters to throw you a shower:flower: They must be sooo excited for a new baby in the house:) You'll have lots of help:happydance: Glad you're taking it easy:thumbup:



crystal69uk said:


> Just checking in on everyone, I pray everything will turn out positive for all you expecting ladies, I know this is one hell of a rollercoaster, my thoughts and prayers are with you all :hugs:
> 
> Everyone in their TWW - Bring it on girls!. Im rooting for ya, June is a fab month for BFP's :happydance: Cant wait to see them
> 
> New mums - I know each day is a blessing with your little ones, would love to be in your shoes one day...:hug:
> 
> Sending lots of happy and positive thoughts your way girls xxx

Crystal, I hope and pray this job will be a distraction and you'll get that sticky BFP when you least expect it:hugs::hugs: thanks for always being such an encourager:kiss:



Mommabrown said:


> Hey Faith thanks for the link over!!! The other one is kinda going cold. How is taking the Soy going??? Are you having any of the hot flashes or other symptoms of being on it?? I've always wanted to try but then its the idea of how soy affects fertility then i decide not to. Fx for you hun!!
> 
> Afm, AF is due today. I haven't even breathed a word to DH so that he won't get his hopes up this month again either. The B6 has helped tremendously. No sore bbs, no stupid signs that make me try to sit there and decipher if they are pregnancy symptoms or PMS. I don't think i am gonna get a :bfp: this month though either. But i am okay with that! Fx for all you TR ladies!!

Eeek! Did AF arrive ?!?! :happydance: It would be awesome to see another BFP here:happydance: let us know:thumbup:

As for the soy, it's been amazingly FINE so far:haha: I had myself prepared for all sorts of side effects..but so far..very doable. I had a slight headache during the days I was taking the soy, but thinking that may have been more related to the cotton floating around in the air:winkwink: I've had pinchy feelings in my ovaries since CD8..nothing major. Today is cd13..I've been doing IC opks..nothing yet on those. (Although one issue I'm having with opks is that I drink sooo much water with this diet that I'm having to pee all the time and can't hold it long enough to get a concentrated sample:dohh::haha:) Anyway, my hope is that I'll O sooner with this stuff, rather than my usual cd17-19. At this point, not seeing any cm changes yet..although had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday..which I've read is very common when taking this. I'll let you know!!



dpitts1341 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been reading all your posts and would like to jump into this group.
> 
> I recently had my TR on 5/29/12 and ready to TTC.
> 
> i have been using ff to chart my temps this month and it insists that i O'd on 5/25 which for me is cd9. i have pretty regular 30day cycles but ff is expecting me to start af tomorrow which would be cd24.
> 
> When i went in for my tr the doc did an vaginal us on cd13 and saw no follicles in my ovary, i thought it was weird. could it be possible they were too small to see at that point? other sites are saying that my peak day should be 6/2 and dh and i bd'd on that day, and since i feel like a crazy woman. my bb's are so tender, like crazy tender, my face is breaking out this is not normal and i have been cleaning like a fool. Did any of you guys get these symptoms after tr, i keep thinking it is my body changing.
> 
> well if i don't start tomorrow, i suspect that i should go my full 30 days which would put me at 6/16. if that is the case, could i be pregnant since we bd'd on 6/2 or cd17?
> 
> totally confused! :shrug:
> 
> also, i read from another post the great success woman have had using the clearblue easy fertility monitor and not the opk's so i bought one, as soon as af gets here i am gonna fire that thing up.
> 
> anyone here using one?
> 
> :dust: to everyone

dpitts, welcome:hi: congrats on your very recent TR:happydance: wow! your dr. let you start TTC really quickly:thumbup: good luck:hugs: I don't have any personal experience with CBFM, although I know lots of women use it! Keep some cheapie PG tests on hand so you can feel free to test without spending lots of $$ at the local store. Amazon is a great for buying packs of cheap tests:)



jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, this has been the first time I've managed to get on here for the last few days. Well I've tested and tested and tested and its a definate :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9::flower: we are over the moon and still can't believe it. I will be making an appointment next week for my betas and a scan. I'm just hoping this lil bean sticks xxxx

Yeehaw!!!!! Jojo, fabulous news:hugs: I hope it's a keeper:hugs: :hugs:



cj72 said:


> Thanks for the bday wishes girls!
> 
> Jo! Omg! I am so happy for you!!!!!! We are starting off June with a bang! I tested bfn this am, but will test again tomorrow. Af should be here sunday. Had really sore bbs all day the last few days. At least my progesterone is doing what it should :) 40! Got checked out today, so I'm feeling pretty good about being 40!

Cj my friend, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:hugs::cake: (a day late) I hope your family spoiled you rotten:hugs: Any testing this morning? :flower:



camtex78 said:


> dpitts1341 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have been reading all your posts and would like to jump into this group.
> 
> I recently had my TR on 5/29/12 and ready to TTC.
> 
> i have been using ff to chart my temps this month and it insists that i O'd on 5/25 which for me is cd9. i have pretty regular 30day cycles but ff is expecting me to start af tomorrow which would be cd24.
> 
> When i went in for my tr the doc did an vaginal us on cd13 and saw no follicles in my ovary, i thought it was weird. could it be possible they were too small to see at that point? other sites are saying that my peak day should be 6/2 and dh and i bd'd on that day, and since i feel like a crazy woman. my bb's are so tender, like crazy tender, my face is breaking out this is not normal and i have been cleaning like a fool. Did any of you guys get these symptoms after tr, i keep thinking it is my body changing.
> 
> well if i don't start tomorrow, i suspect that i should go my full 30 days which would put me at 6/16. if that is the case, could i be pregnant since we bd'd on 6/2 or cd17?
> 
> totally confused! :shrug:
> 
> also, i read from another post the great success woman have had using the clearblue easy fertility monitor and not the opk's so i bought one, as soon as af gets here i am gonna fire that thing up.
> 
> anyone here using one?
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> 
> welcome to this thread...Ur TR was exactly 3 mths after mine us done 2-29-12....AWESOME....and u have a 30 day cycle as me....:hugs:
> But still no BFP for me:nope:...And im still new to all this...im really not going to get very concerned til the end of the yr:winkwink:...sorry i can't give u any advice...but the ladies here seem very friendly....GL :dust: to all of usClick to expand...

Cam, you're not out yet...still have plenty of time to get that BFP this cycle:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Faith thanks for the link over!!! The other one is kinda going cold. How is taking the Soy going??? Are you having any of the hot flashes or other symptoms of being on it?? I've always wanted to try but then its the idea of how soy affects fertility then i decide not to. Fx for you hun!!
> 
> Afm, AF is due today. I haven't even breathed a word to DH so that he won't get his hopes up this month again either. The B6 has helped tremendously. No sore bbs, no stupid signs that make me try to sit there and decipher if they are pregnancy symptoms or PMS. I don't think i am gonna get a :bfp: this month though either. But i am okay with that! Fx for all you TR ladies!!




FaithHopeLove said:


> Eeek Did af arrive ?!?! :happydance: It would be awesome to see another BFP here:happydance: let us know:thumbup:
> 
> As for the soy, it's been amazingly FINE so far:haha: I had myself prepared for all sorts of side effects..but so far..very doable. I had a slight headache during the days I was taking the soy, but thinking that may have been more related to the cotton floating around in the air:winkwink: I've had pinchy feelings in my ovaries since CD8..nothing major. Today is cd13..I've been doing IC opks..nothing yet on those. (Although one issue I'm having with opks is that I drink sooo much water with this diet that I'm having to pee all the time and can't hold it long enough to get a concentrated sample:dohh::haha:) Anyway, my hope is that I'll O sooner with this stuff, rather than my usual cd17-19. At this point, not seeing any cm changes yet..although had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday..which I've read is very common when taking this. I'll let you know!!


:af: hasn't arrived:dohh: I have been debating on testing or waiting a couple more days to see if she arrives. I have no symptoms...i have thick creamy white cm and that is the only thing really going on. I have noticed that i feel light cramps like i think AF is going to show all week and so i think really that is what is leading me to thinking i will wait. I'd rather see AF as a :bfn:. I am glad to hear there weren't any real symptoms associated with the soy for you. Fx for you!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, Yeah! sounds like good signs to me:happydance: Jojo, was just saying she has the creamy, thick cm with her BFP:thumbup: I hear ya on rather seeing AF than a BFN on a test:nope: I'm the very same way:dohh: I know personally, my cm always turns clear and watery again a day r 2 before AF shows:thumbup: hopefully your signs are pointing to a BFP!! Can't wait to hear:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Hey momma! Fx for you! I say test!! Lol!


----------



## mammaspath

mammabrown - i vote test!!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Momma TEST TEST TEST!! LOL I know what you mean about seeing AF rather than a bfn.


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies, bfn this am, but temp went up ( prob from bday party margaritas) and af is due today. Had a temp drop on tues, but I'd have already seen that on tests if thats what it was.

Test, momma, test!


----------



## crystal69uk

Fingers crossed Momma B, I hope you see lines if you do decide to test, we all know how it feels to see a Big Fat Nada, I pray this is it for you too! xx


----------



## mnjhowell

Cj I still think your chart looks great!! Mmmmmmmmm margaritas!!


----------



## jasminep0489

I've missed alot in a few days...

Jo- Awww, so happy for you. :happydance: I hope its a healthy lil girl this time!! I know that's what I want next, but the DH keeps saying he wants 4 or 5 MORE boys! I'm staring to think he's not joking...lol 

Faith- I truly hope it does keep them home a bit more and also acts an added form of birth control too for them to see how hard a baby is. Let's face it, they are already getting to that boy and girl crazy point. My daughter especially. Even the best kids make mistakes when it comes to the opposite sex. anyways, glad the soy is doing good and not many side effects. I have this feeling with your weight loss and the soy, you will be getting some great news soon! :hugs:

Hoping the best for you ladies testing!! 

Momma B- I know I had thick creamy CM when AF was supposed to start when I usually get the O type CM a day or two before just like Faith. That and the pulling tugs from uterus stretching had me thinking I was pregnant before I took my test. But like you I waited awhile after AF was due to test. Good luck!!!

Tryn- I'm going to have my shower in another month or so. I still need to go register. I find myself wanting to hold off on buying stuff for a few more weeks. I know its crazy but I can't get those lil thoughts out of the back of my head. I keep thinking I just have to make it to 24 weeks and if he's born, he has a chance. Maybe its the whole cervix thing. I had a LEEP done and they have been checking me every 2 weeks and all is fine, but scary still. Hope you're doing well though.

DPitts-Welcome to the group!! And yes, your body will change some after the TR. In good ways though. You're back the way nature intended.


----------



## Mommabrown

Well ladies...i was planning to test this a.m. and i awoke to this feeling of peeing myself and guess who showed.... yep that :witch:! I had this unearthly feeling that i wasn't this month anyways. :wacko: All my TR ladies are in my prayers though!! I hope that everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Looks like onto cycle 17 for me. I'm very lightly brown spotting on 12 dpo. That's usually the day af shows in full force. Had really sore bbs this time around. I think my body is back to pre clomid. :) and everything is the way it should be. Sorry af got you Momma B. Welcome to the new ladies! This is a great group :)


----------



## floppyears

jojo1972 said:


> Hi everyone, this has been the first time I've managed to get on here for the last few days. Well I've tested and tested and tested and its a definate :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::cloud9::flower: we are over the moon and still can't believe it. I will be making an appointment next week for my betas and a scan. I'm just hoping this lil bean sticks xxxx

Congrats Jo


----------



## camtex78

hello to all TR mommies...6 dpo for me...and feeling so tired these past 2 days...and the xtra iron pills dnt seem to be working....im feeling run-downed...:sleep:...no other symptoms im thinking its cuz af might b around the corner...anyways ill b testing Saturday...if BFN then af should b here on the 18th....


:dust: 
to all TR ladies


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry AF got you momma B and cj :hugs: xxx

I'm at the doctors today with Callum who has come up in a rash bless him. I'm sure its a teething rash but its not going away at all and it is now down one of his arms, so better to be safe than sorry. I'm going to ask to be booked in to the hospital today too. If I had a normal 28 day cycle I would be due tomorrow so I don't know whether they will want me to make a separate appointment or not? I'm also dreading telling work as this is the second time I've found out I'm pregnant after just starting back lol. I've worked my due date out to be 20th Feb 2013. I've also got a real good feeling that this one will stick as the tests are so dark and I have real bad sickness. I'll post the pics as soon as I've had the scan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cj72

Af is late, but still spotting, so I expect her today.


----------



## jojo1972

Still time cj for that BFP, if you're having IB your BFP will show up in a couple of days hun, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Trynfor5

JOJO....I am so happy for you, I literally cried!!!! Hope you have a little sticky bean! :happydance:

Faith...Thanks for always being encouraging! You always have such nice things to say and I can't wait to see your BFP!!!!

Jasmine...I know how worrying goes...I had my others premature and am on progesterone injections every Friday to try to keep this lil one cooking! Just take it easy and try not to worry...easier said than done I know! Keep me updated. :hugs:

The rest of you still TTC..... I hope each and every day and pray for all of you. I tried for 10 cyles after my TR and know how frustrating it can be. Just keep your fx, try to relax, and know your time will come. Sometimes you just need a change in routine. 

Towards the end of Jan, I lost my job, we were in the midst of moving, and my husband had just changed shifts at his work. I joked with everyone that it would be my BFP cycle since I had so much going on, and guess what....IT WAS!!!! I think sometimes just the change can make a difference, although it was also my first clomid cycle. Good luck to you girls and know we are hear cheering you on!

As for me, I am just trying to get in quality time with my kiddies before baby arrives. We went to an all night skate on Friday (don't worry I just watched) and then went swimming on Saturday. We had a good time. Fingers still crossed for my placenta to move! 

Good luck to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, sorry AF found you:nope: It always so disappointing:hugs: I just don't understand our bodies!! They use to do this thing so well:dohh: Onward to the next cycle:thumbup:

Jojo, I hope everything is fine with Callum:hugs: so happy to hear that you're feeling sick:haha: always seems to be a good sign!!

Mammaspath, 4 days to go til scan:happydance: praying there's a heartbeat in that little sac:hugs:

Tryn, your time is flying by! Great idea to spend time with the other kids before baby arrives:hugs: I'm sure they'll understand the hectic-ness that a newborn brings:) (I still have the clomid in the back of my mind;)

Cj, brown blood can be good, right? Your chart still looks good:thumbup: That's how Rachel's was when she go her BFP 2 months ago(?) I HOPE AF stays away:hugs: you've been so faithful month after month..always keeping a good attitude...you deserve this!!!:hugs:

Cam, still plenty of time for that BFP. Cramps this early might be a good sign:hugs:

Jasmine, those ages when the hormones start kicking in and the opposite sex takes on a whole new look..it's tough! Girls seem to get into to that earlier than the boys. Hubby talks with dd often about this...her daddy is her prince charming! It's so important that her relationship with dad is GOOD and has quality time with dad..like him taking her on "dates." We've really worked hard on these issues with our teen boys, too! It's such a critical time in their lives. I KNOW the mistakes that can be made. I had a baby at 15....crazy as it sounds. One day at a time...right?:hugs: 

Floppy & Mnj, how are you girls feeling? :hugs:

Crystal, how is the new job going? :hugs: 

Dpitt, did you test? :flower:

Afm, cd 15...did 3 days of spotting cd12-14..pinkish-red/brown/brown (very comon as I've read with soy)...no sign of +opk yet...keeping the bd'ing going so at least we're covered if I miss something somewhere:shrug: just waiting to see what this soy is going to do for me:winkwink: 

:kiss: hope the sun is shining where ever you are today!:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Good morning ladies! 

MommaB, sorry about AF, new cycle - new beginnings...

Cam, you aren't out yet dear.....Stay positive, it is bound to happen (I just wish we all knew when)

Faith, I love your positive attitude! Praying this will be your month!

afm, I did not test and had a couple of weird things the past 2 days, but really not trying to read into it too much. Yesterday morning I woke up at my normal time, but this time my nose was running, like red blood. I have not had a bloody nose in YEARS. This wasn't a little, I had to get out of bed and keep a rag on it for a good 5 minutes to stop. Also, all yesterday afternoon I felt as if there was a rope in my tummy from my belly button down to my pubic bone (remember feeling like this was inside) and everytime I would stretch or arch my back, it felt like the 'rope' was tugging, very weird. Since I am still no new to getting back to normal I keep this is just my body adjusting. As for right now, I am CD26 and according to FF I should've had AF on Saturday cd24. According to my normal 30day cycle, AF isn't expected to arrive till This Saturday, so who knows, I am totally confused anyway LOL

thoughts and prayers are with each one of you...... hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## cj72

Cd 1...af just hit. A day late.


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry CJ


----------



## cj72

Thanks mnj. Just means its on in 2 weeks!


----------



## camtex78

just stopping in to say hello to everyone:hi:


----------



## cj72

Good luck Cam!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :cry: I'm really sorry, hun:hugs: I just don't know what our bodies are thinking:nope: I'm so glad you don't give up! :thumbup: One of these days.... :kiss:


----------



## Odi

Hi there ladies :flower:

Could i maybe join in?
Me - 34 - tr done 18/2/12
starting clomid 100mg cd 3 - 7 first round in a few days, could use some buddies :shy:

:hug: and loads of sticky :dust: to all x


----------



## cj72

Welcome Odi :) 

I know it will eventually, Faith. I did get a 12 day lp, and I wasn't all that great with remembering my b6 either. Usually its 11 days for me. cd2 today. Light period this time around. Started to really feel it last night. My youngest "graduated" from elementary school. I was thinking that this might be the last time I have one there and it got to me. Talking to oh about that iui. I want to give it my best shot! I'm feeling very positive about this cycle :) cycle 17...bring it on!


----------



## Trynfor5

Sorry CJ! I know your time is coming......:hugs:

Odi...Welcome! This is a great group of gals and you will find a lot of support! :dust: to all of you!!!! I feel like June is a great month for you ladies!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

hi odi! welcome and lots of babydust to you!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Good morning ladies!

A little tired this morning, spent all night in the ER with my 10DD, she broke her arm.

Welcome Oodi!

Hope everyone has a great day! 

:dust:


----------



## cj72

Dpitts, I hope shes alright! Poor thing!


----------



## camtex78

next 2 days i'll be at work yayyyy "NOT"...go fridfay ans saturday:winkwink:
I made myself get up out of bed today...I'll soon find out wat the verdict is:happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

:flower:Welome odi and dpitt so sorry about your daughter xxx


----------



## Odi

Wow, thank you for the "welcomes" :friends:

i dont know about you ladies.. but i have a really good feeling about this month!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome to all the newbies. Just popping in to say hello. Huge CONGRATS to Jojo!!!


----------



## rachelh4207

hello all!!!! Sorry I have been quite, been very busy here lately and still struggling with morning sickness but you are not far from my thoughts or my prayers! Will check in again soon- off to the OB today but thinking it will be an un-eventful appointment. Sure wish they would find the heart beat on the doppler thing today!


----------



## Angel baby

Praying for you Rachel, I hope they find it!


----------



## jasminep0489

Rachel- Seems like they would do an US just to make sure since you've had previous problems. Let us know how it goes either way and hope you get some kind of reassurance today. Good luck sweetie! :flower:

Welcome to the group, Odi!!! :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

good luck rachel!

i go to the ob for an ultrasound on friday to see if there is a baby in the sac............goodness i hope so!!!!


----------



## stmom26

Welcome Odi.

We went for our follow up after the TR and everything looks great we have to wait for another 3 weeks before we can start TTCing


----------



## dpitts1341

Well ladies, I caved and tested.... :bfn:

Its ok, I am looking forward to using the CBFM and EPO that I purchased. AF isn't due till Saturday, but ready to start my journey.


Hope everyone is doing well and :dust: to all!


----------



## mammaspath

dpitts1341 said:


> Well ladies, I caved and tested.... :bfn:
> 
> Its ok, I am looking forward to using the CBFM and EPO that I purchased. AF isn't due till Saturday, but ready to start my journey.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and :dust: to all!

how many dpo are you?


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello everyone thanks to everyone for their concerns and my BnB friends that contacted me outside of BnB. Unfortunately I lost the pregnancy at 5wks1d and it's been a very hard period for me but I will get through this. 
Welcome to all the newcomers, 
congrats floppy
Happy belated BD CJ


----------



## mnjhowell

MrsT I am so deeply sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dpitts1341

mammaspath said:


> dpitts1341 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I caved and tested.... :bfn:
> 
> Its ok, I am looking forward to using the CBFM and EPO that I purchased. AF isn't due till Saturday, but ready to start my journey.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and :dust: to all!
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Actually I don't know how many dpo I am. My best guess is I ovulated around 6/2 so today would be 12dpo. I am charting but my charting is all over the place and even FF can't figure out my O date.



Mrs T I am so sorry to hear that, but the silver lining is that you can get pregnant. keep your chin up, it will happen :hug:


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Hello everyone thanks to everyone for their concerns and my BnB friends that contacted me outside of BnB. Unfortunately I lost the pregnancy at 5wks1d and it's been a very hard period for me but I will get through this.
> Welcome to all the newcomers,
> congrats floppy
> Happy belated BD CJ

I'm so sorry for your loss Mrs T


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies! Dpitts I guess that is true at least I can, the sad part is that this is my second lost the first was a CM. But if it's it will happen! Thanks ladies for everything!:flower:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I wish we were there to hug you, sweetie! At least we can be a shoulder to cry on. Let yourself heal mentally and physically. We're all here for you if you need us :)


----------



## camtex78

well its almost tht time to see what happens....BFN or BFP....the 7th-12th...i was feeling very tired...just wanted to sleep...and yesterday and today not sure wat was going on...felt like i wanted to gag...queasy feeling of some kind...but tht could just be AF looking around the corner...somewhat sore bb's.. and very lil cramps yesterday...and today leg cramps...WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS....BTW...Tuesday nite i had a dream that i tested and i saw 2 lines on a hpt...It just might be all in my head...and sorry if i bore ya'll...


----------



## camtex78

cj72 said:


> Mrs T, I wish we were there to hug you, sweetie! At least we can be a shoulder to cry on. Let yourself heal mentally and physically. We're all here for you if you need us :)

I agree with CJ...Mrs. T


----------



## crystal69uk

My thoughts are with your Mrs T :hugs: This journey is so hard to deal with sometimes, but hang onto the thought that you are fixed now and you CAN get pregnant! Your rainbow will be here soon hunny xxxx

To everyone testing this week, I have everything crossed for your testing date :happydance: AF symptoms are so similar to Early Preg symptoms too, so its hard to judge it sometimes isnt it?...Good Luck ladies xxx

JoJo, how you feeling?....I hope MS isnt kicking your butt too much xx

CJ - Hugs :hugs:Thinking about you as usual xxx

Faith you too, :flower: I am so busy now I am back to work full time its hard to catch up on here sometimes, but I really enjoying my new job and maybe its just what the Dr ordered!...Thanks for asking hunny

Ready, nice to see you dropping by again.....your little man is thriving, enjoy every minute which I know you will be xxxx Take care xxxx

MNJ, your little one is just amazing too, how are you feeling now post labour?....Hope your family are enjoying your little one too xx:flower:

Everyone else, including the newbies, sending you lots and lots of babydust, and pray your little ones stick xx


----------



## mnjhowell

O Lordy ladies I got my birth control!! I can start it June 30 or later. We decided we would talk about TTC in a year, however I have a feeling the convo will come up sooner!! I am on the fence about doing it again as I do not know that I can be a good enough mo to 2 little ones. And honestly I don't know if I can handle a toddler while pregnant and also while sleep deprived taking care of a newborn. Guess we will see.


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> Hello everyone thanks to everyone for their concerns and my BnB friends that contacted me outside of BnB. Unfortunately I lost the pregnancy at 5wks1d and it's been a very hard period for me but I will get through this.
> Welcome to all the newcomers,
> congrats floppy
> Happy belated BD CJ

Sorry for your loss honey:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

Yes i broke down and tested... and guess What......BFN.....grrrrrrr....but im not going to let it bother me...but i think ima call TR dr. wednesday ans set up appt. for IVF...


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Hello ladies. It's been pretty busy the past 3 weeks since I've had Azaria. It's been a scary roller coaster that has come to a good end. Angel muffin start of life outside of the womb was tough. All is well with her now PRAISE THE LORD! I don't have time to fill you ladies in but I will try when I have time. Gotta go my angel muffin is calling me.

I pray all is well with everyone hugs xxxxx


----------



## cj72

Understandable mnj. My dd1 was 19 mo when I got preg with dd2. It is hard, but if I can get just 1 more, I'm trying again immediately bc of my age.
Can a sista get one soon, tho?! Please? ;)

Oh is considering the iui. It'll be costly though. Things are tight while he's out of work. I'm about 70% sure he will say no. He feels we would be bypassing Gods decision if we don't go the normal route. Uuuuuugh!

Crystal, you are so sweet, always looking out for me :) Guess we'll know by next weekend if the iui is happening...


----------



## mammaspath

camtex - don't give up! it will happen........it took me four months before i got my first bfp

afm - we found a baby!!!! 149 bpm measuring 7w1d........my heart is so full!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry for your loss Mrs T :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

mammaspath said:


> camtex - don't give up! it will happen........it took me four months before i got my first bfp
> 
> afm - we found a baby!!!! 149 bpm measuring 7w1d........my heart is so full!

I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm off to work soon for my last 11 hour shift before I'm off for 3 days. Daniels inquest is on Monday the 18th and I can't wait for it to be over and have some closure at last.

I'm booked into the hospital for a scan on the 28th so I'm keeping my fx for everything to be ok. I'm suffering big time with ms this time and loving it, its letting me know all is well xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

Go JoJo :happydance: Cant wait to see the photo's :hugs, Hope there is 2 in there!.:thumbup:..xxx

CJ - I hope he agree's, this will still be gods work, just a different process babes xx we will be trying IUI soon too, gotta give everything a go I suppose, and I need to settle into work before we make any decisions and have the £ ready to start too! ....24 cycles for me and counting...... wow its gone by in a blink!

Momma - I am so happy for you xxx, brilliant news, you can chill a little now hunny and start to enjoy your little bubs xx :happydance:

Camtex, so sorry about your BFN, it is so heartbreaking to see those, but we are all here for you to vent when you need to, :hugs:

Floppy, so glad your little girl is thriving now, and so sorry she has had a difficult start, but I am sure she will be amazing now....awwww bless her little soul...xx

MNJ - Yes enjoy your little one first and then think about TTC later, going on BC is a good action when you have so much going on at the moment, look after yourself hunny xx

Faith where are you babes?...Hope you are well into your TWW now, how's things? xxx

The Olympic torch is in our region today so I am looking forward to seeing it in the flesh, as I might never see it within the UK ever again.....Go 2012 Olympics!

Take care everyone


----------



## cj72

Congrats Momma!

Jo, you are so right, ms is such a good sign! You are so lucky. Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Getting ready to go do some yardwork. Then I'm going to actually enjoy the weekend!


----------



## rachelh4207

crystal- So neat about the Olympics! Have fun! it was in Atlanta, Ga (about 2 hours from me) years back (in the 90s) but I was not able to go. 

JoJo sooo happy for you!!!:thumbup:

mammaspath - THAT IS SOOOOOOOO EXCITING ABOUT SEEING THE BABY!!!! soooo happy for you!!! I am sorry i didn't email you back, I just had a good feeling about it though:happydance::happydance::happydance: We can go through this together:) :)

Camtex Sorry this isn't your month :nope: It can take time don't get discouraged!!!

Floppy I have had two with a very rough start and I can honestly tell you, those rough weeks when they are having trouble seem like an eternity, BUT as I look at them now (6 and 1.5) It is alllll history:) :) Perfectly healthy now. As I am sure yours will be:flower:

CJ- I don't know much about IUI but I will be praying for you!!!

MNJ - enjoy that precious baby!!!!! Are you nursing?

I am still doing okay. Man am I showing.....it is CRAZY! only gained 1 pound so far though. You can feel my uterus soooo good though. My morning sickness seems to be passing which has me worried already!


----------



## camtex78

:nope::bfn:
Getting ready for the lake:happydance:...and spens time with my older sister and my kiddos...gotta love'em...going to enjoy today no matter what HPT's not going to let it bring me down..."YET"


----------



## mnjhowell

Cam how long have you been trying? Can I just give you my honest opinion, IVF isn't as great as people think. We spent over $45,000 doing IVF and got nothing but heartache. TTC is a rough journey but don't give up just yet and so easily. It will happen hun ((((((((hugs))))))))))

CJ it's coming!! Maybe you can explain it to DH like this- IUI is still a natural way because your only putting the sperm in closer to the tubes as opposed to IVF where your making an embryo outside of the uterus. 

Mammas congrats!!! 

Ok I just went brain dead and can't remember what else I was going to write!! 
Love you all ladies!!


----------



## cj72

Mnj, I told him that, even drew him a picture! Cross your fingers. I'm making the appointment monday for friday, then I will hopefully not have to cancel. He goes back to work in a month. I feel like he's almost back to normal shoulder function ;)


----------



## camtex78

i decided not to do a hpt today...since it was - yesterday:nope:...just gunna wait for AF 2morrow...
I had alot of fun yesterday with family...and i had a lil too much to drink...:dohh:...now im paying the price....omgosh no more cerveza for me:wacko:


----------



## camtex78

mnjhowell said:


> Cam how long have you been trying? Can I just give you my honest opinion, IVF isn't as great as people think. We spent over $45,000 doing IVF and got nothing but heartache. TTC is a rough journey but don't give up just yet and so easily. It will happen hun ((((((((hugs))))))))))
> 
> CJ it's coming!! Maybe you can explain it to DH like this- IUI is still a natural way because your only putting the sperm in closer to the tubes as opposed to IVF where your making an embryo outside of the uterus.
> 
> Mammas congrats!!!
> 
> Ok I just went brain dead and can't remember what else I was going to write!!
> Love you all ladies!!


not long TR done 2-29-12...but time is passing by...i turned 34 in May...


----------



## floppyears

rachelh4207 said:


> crystal- So neat about the Olympics! Have fun! it was in Atlanta, Ga (about 2 hours from me) years back (in the 90s) but I was not able to go.
> 
> JoJo sooo happy for you!!!:thumbup:
> 
> mammaspath - THAT IS SOOOOOOOO EXCITING ABOUT SEEING THE BABY!!!! soooo happy for you!!! I am sorry i didn't email you back, I just had a good feeling about it though:happydance::happydance::happydance: We can go through this together:) :)
> 
> Camtex Sorry this isn't your month :nope: It can take time don't get discouraged!!!
> 
> Floppy I have had two with a very rough start and I can honestly tell you, those rough weeks when they are having trouble seem like an eternity, BUT as I look at them now (6 and 1.5) It is alllll history:) :) Perfectly healthy now. As I am sure yours will be:flower:
> 
> CJ- I don't know much about IUI but I will be praying for you!!!
> 
> MNJ - enjoy that precious baby!!!!! Are you nursing?
> 
> I am still doing okay. Man am I showing.....it is CRAZY! only gained 1 pound so far though. You can feel my uterus soooo good though. My morning sickness seems to be passing which has me worried already!



Thank you sweetie. Angel muffin almost passed away due to she stopped breathing SIDS. Praise the Lord we got her to the hospital right away. She was hospitalized for 4 days with cat scan, ekg, spinal tap to get fluid off of her spine to test for infections.I am glad that all the testing was done but it was hard seeing my sweet angel muffin in so much pain from all of the exams. Its been so a longgggggggg 3 weeks. I praise God for his healing hands and his angels for protecting her. She is truly a MIRACLE in every single WAY!!!! To God be the glory!!!!! I am glad to say she is doing great:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. We all watch her XXXXX closely now. 
I


----------



## jojo1972

floppyears said:


> rachelh4207 said:
> 
> 
> crystal- So neat about the Olympics! Have fun! it was in Atlanta, Ga (about 2 hours from me) years back (in the 90s) but I was not able to go.
> 
> JoJo sooo happy for you!!!:thumbup:
> 
> mammaspath - THAT IS SOOOOOOOO EXCITING ABOUT SEEING THE BABY!!!! soooo happy for you!!! I am sorry i didn't email you back, I just had a good feeling about it though:happydance::happydance::happydance: We can go through this together:) :)
> 
> Camtex Sorry this isn't your month :nope: It can take time don't get discouraged!!!
> 
> Floppy I have had two with a very rough start and I can honestly tell you, those rough weeks when they are having trouble seem like an eternity, BUT as I look at them now (6 and 1.5) It is alllll history:) :) Perfectly healthy now. As I am sure yours will be:flower:
> 
> CJ- I don't know much about IUI but I will be praying for you!!!
> 
> MNJ - enjoy that precious baby!!!!! Are you nursing?
> 
> I am still doing okay. Man am I showing.....it is CRAZY! only gained 1 pound so far though. You can feel my uterus soooo good though. My morning sickness seems to be passing which has me worried already!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie. Azaria almost passed away due to she stopped breathing SIDS. Praise the Lord we got her to the hospital right away. She was hospitalized for 4 days with cat scan, ekg, spinal tap to get fluid off of her spine to test for infections.I am glad that all the testing was done but it was hard seeing my sweet angel muffin in so much pain from all of the exams. Its been so a longgggggggg 3 weeks. I praise God for his healing hands and his angels for protecting her. She is truly a MIRACLE in every single WAY!!!! To God be the glory!!!!! I am glad to say she is doing great:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. We all watch her XXXXX closely now.
> IClick to expand...

Thank god she ok bless her xxxx


----------



## cj72

Floppy! ((Hugs)) So glad she's okay. God must have an angel watching over your family! 

Girls, I feel like this thread as been blessed in the past month, and more bfps are coming. I can feel it!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies just dropping by to say hello and wishing all you ladies a BFP this month


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies:)

I hope everyone is doing okay:) I check-in periodically from my phone, but it's a pain to type responses with it:nope:

MrsT, I'm sorry for your loss:nope::hugs: this journey is not for the faint of heart...it's one of the toughest things I've ever done...physically, emotionally and mentally draining. Certainly makes me view infertility in a WHOLE NEW LIGHT!!! I have far more sympathy for couples who cannot conceive. I'm sure you'll get your miracle. :kiss:

Mammaspath, I'm so thrilled that you saw your little one's heartbeat:happydance: it frightens me how quickly the dr.s are ready to abort a pregnancy...we've seen this first hand with you and also Rachel...it makes me wonder how many perfectly healthy babies are aborted for the convenience of the dr!!! 

Floppy, your little gal has a purpose on this earth! How very scary to deal with such a thing!!! I'm sooo glad everything is ok!! :hugs:

Jo, hope things are progressing beautifully with you little bean:hugs:

Cam, You're still sooo early in the journey and much younger than a number of gals here that have conceived! I think your chances are still really high that you'll get preggers naturally. As we often hear.."it's not uncommon for a perfectly healthy couple to take upwards of a year to conceive" ... perhaps you may want to consider an hsg once you've been 6 mo. with well-timed bding and clearly charted O and still no bfp...just something to think about. also, has your dh had a SA done? Maybe something else to rule out any issues there. Don't lose hope!!! :hugs:

Afm, currently 3-4 dpo and thinking this WON'T be the month, despite my early adventures of soy isoflavones. last week, I got an almost + on IC..bd'ed that night, then got a smiley digi with fmu the next morning and intended to bd that night, HOWEVER, we headed out for a conference in Colorado with the whole family and our lodging situation was NOT good for bd'ing:dohh: :haha: so, figured we'd be OK since I usually O the day I get a + or the next day AT THE LATEST. Interestingly, FF put my O date 2 days after the + opk, which means we hadn't bd'ed for 3 days. I'm not really certain that FF day is correct. I really think it was the day prior. still not ideal for TTC though. Ugh!!! we always make all these plans and then something comes up to mess up our tiny window of opportunity. Guess we'll see:coffee:

Anyone else roasting with hot summer temps? Yikes! :wacko:


----------



## Mrstruth

FloppyHopeLove thanks a lot for the encouraging words. As you know I am in Georgia and I am definitely in this heat. I also started my cleanse I didn't do the master cleanse. I am doing a thirty day Cleanse Smart, it's made of natural herbs. I have started shopping at health food stores seeing that I want to lose 60 pounds. I now bake a lot of foods, cut pork from my diet, trying to completely stop beef. But really don't eat it as much as I use to but with this cleanse the thought of it makes me wanna hurl. This cleanse definitely works, it worked me immediately. Praying for strength through this. 

I think you still may have caught your eggy because the sperm lasts three to five days and you only missed a day. My fx'd for you:flower:


----------



## cj72

About to hit the hot temps here tomorrow! And my fridge bit the dust. I'm down 10 lbs. After my bday shenanigans, I lost some ground, but am back on track! I'm convinced it will help. 

Good to see you MrsT! Miss you and Faith on here! Jo, Rachel, mamma, any more m/s?

Cd 8 here and practicing for the big O day! Last month it was cd12. So who knows?


----------



## mammaspath

cj72 said:


> About to hit the hot temps here tomorrow! And my fridge bit the dust. I'm down 10 lbs. After my bday shenanigans, I lost some ground, but am back on track! I'm convinced it will help.
> 
> Good to see you MrsT! Miss you and Faith on here! Jo, Rachel, mamma, any more m/s?
> 
> Cd 8 here and practicing for the big O day! Last month it was cd12. So who knows?

oh just sick as ever......but happily sick....thanks for checkin in


----------



## Odi

hi there ladies :flower:

Do any of you girls worry about ectopic pregnancy? (because of the damage to our tubes....)i have one more clomid left to take(tomorrow morning), and now im starting to stress out!!!!!!! what happens if.... ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) ectopic, more than one bean.. all these thoughts going through my brain and it feels like my head is going to explode!!!!!!

stoopid internet.. i find all these worse case scenarios and then stress about it (im thinking that thanks to my wee white pill in the morning my sensitivity to EVERYTHING is magnified!!)

sorry about the rant.. just figured that if there is ever a place or someone to talk to, that this is it, as we are all pretty much in the same boat here..:shipw:


----------



## camtex78

af hit at 2am...but not going to try for awhile...not sure if me and OH...will be together anymore:shrug:...but thts another story not going to get down in the dumps...TTYL ladies and good luck to all TTC:winkwink:


----------



## camtex78

:dust:


----------



## jojo1972

Morning ladies, really hoping to see some more BFPs soon. M/S is bad for me atm but I'm still loving it lol. Everything seems very strong this time and I don't think I've ever suffered this badly before. Got the scan next week so FX the HB will be strong xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

JoJo, I had MS very bad with my girl but with both boys, not much at all so hopefully this is a sign that your lil bean is a girl!! So happy for you! 

Odi- Rant away, sweetie! I know I had those same worries too. I never had an HSG but I think maybe those help to clear any scar tissue away that may clog the tubes up someif that is something you want to do. I know a few ladies on here have had ectopics and went on to carry another full term. Thank God we have two tubes!! Good luck!!

Cam- Sorry to hear that, sweetie. Did it have anything to do with TTC (if you don't mind me asking :flower:)? I know my DH and I had some issues about 4 or 5 months after TR, we quit TTC for awhile and then we decided to let nature take its course and what would happen would happen...good or bad. We stopped all the temping, OPKs, and anything else that added any stress to the process. We got PG the first month after starting to TTC again. Like Faith said, it's very difficult and can be taxing on a marriage. I wish you all the best and hope you and your DH can work on things and get back to a good place. :hugs:

Mrs. T- So not sure if I read this wrong but you had two MC? You said the first was a chemical, right?

Good luck to the rest of you ladies TTC! Lots of baby dust your way!!

Rachel, Jo, Mamma- Happy all the beanies are doing so well!!

Floppy- My what a time you have had! I bet its hard for you to take your eyes off of her. God is truly watching over your family.


----------



## camtex78

jasminep0489 said:


> JoJo, I had MS very bad with my girl but with both boys, not much at all so hopefully this is a sign that your lil bean is a girl!! So happy for you!
> 
> Odi- Rant away, sweetie! I know I had those same worries too. I never had an HSG but I think maybe those help to clear any scar tissue away that may clog the tubes up someif that is something you want to do. I know a few ladies on here have had ectopics and went on to carry another full term. Thank God we have two tubes!! Good luck!!
> 
> Cam- Sorry to hear that, sweetie. Did it have anything to do with TTC (if you don't mind me asking :flower:)? I know my DH and I had some issues about 4 or 5 months after TR, we quit TTC for awhile and then we decided to let nature take its course and what would happen would happen...good or bad. We stopped all the temping, OPKs, and anything else that added any stress to the process. We got PG the first month after starting to TTC again. Like Faith said, it's very difficult and can be taxing on a marriage. I wish you all the best and hope you and your DH can work on things and get back to a good place. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. T- So not sure if I read this wrong but you had two MC? You said the first was a chemical, right?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies TTC! Lots of baby dust your way!!
> 
> Rachel, Jo, Mamma- Happy all the beanies are doing so well!!
> 
> Floppy- My what a time you have had! I bet its hard for you to take your eyes off of her. God is truly watching over your family.

no nothing with TTC...we are 2 different people with nothing in common:dohh:...and it has taken me 3 yrs to realize that you are who u are and no one can change that...i've lost alot of friends because he didnt want me around my friends he doesnt approve of them...but any who...life will go on:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cam, I'm really sorry:cry: as hard as it is, I'm glad you figured it out before having a baby in the mix. That just makes things soooo much more complex:hugs: Relationships are darn hard work! Today is dh and my 19th wedding ann.:) I appreciate the milestone more, because our first 5 years were terrible and I couldn't imagine we would make it 10 years not to mention almost 20:wacko: we've learned so much through the journey, but it's still takes constant work. Take care and take time to heal:hugs::kiss:


----------



## cj72

Cam, so sorry to hear that. I know the feeling- my ex... 

clomid does make everything a big deal,and the headaches and mood swings are crazy. In fact oh said he didn't want me on it again. Of course he also shot down the iui idea :( I didn't push back. He thought about it all weekend and once he's made up his mnd..he knows that is prob our best chance.


----------



## mammaspath

happy anniversary Faith!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Jasmine yes I had a chemical and a lost! It's hard but maybe just not meant at this time

Happy Anniversary Faith! You guys made it 19 years, mines was June 11,2012 one year I pray to make it to where you are. Congrats 

Cam stay strong, sometimes our journey becomes hard, it's faced with many tackles but it works out. But do what's best for you guys.


----------



## cj72

Faith, Happy Anniversary! Woohoo! Hope you had a great day :) Ours is 3 years June 24 . Hope you get a little bundle of joy as an anniversary present!


----------



## rachelh4207

Faith- Happy anniversary!!!! That is so amazing. We just celebrated our 8 yr anniversary and I can honestly say I am with you on the wondering how we were going to make it at one point. The first year was AWFUL! we were both still so selfish (17 and 19 at the time) and not sure how to change "together" ya know? PLUS we were not living for God....Huge difference now. By the 5 year mark, you realize that NO this isn't what you thought it would be....BUT it is better:) Oh I better hush before I let these pregnancy hormones get me to crying! :cry: lol!!! I am just so overwhelmed with all that God has done in our marriage and in our lives.


----------



## stmom26

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cam, I'm really sorry:cry: as hard as it is, I'm glad you figured it out before having a baby in the mix. That just makes things soooo much more complex:hugs: Relationships are darn hard work! Today is dh and my 19th wedding ann.:) I appreciate the milestone more, because our first 5 years were terrible and I couldn't imagine we would make it 10 years not to mention almost 20:wacko: we've learned so much through the journey, but it's still takes constant work. Take care and take time to heal:hugs::kiss:

Happy Anniversary,:flower: we've been married 11 years and are praying that we will have a new addition to the family around our anniversary next year. Fx


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow, 19 years!! Congrats Faith!! We just celebrated our 14th in March. It is hard sometimes even still, but we practically grew up together and he will always be my best friend. I'm sure you feel the same way with yours. Gets to where you can't imagine a time when you weren't together. Hopefully you two will get your lil miracle soon, you deserve it sweetie! :hugs:


Mrs. T- Sounds like you are very fertile still, if you've had two pregnancies already even though you lost them. It's hard, but still a very good sign! Keep trying and you'll get your keeper.:flower:


----------



## cj72

Holy O pains and only cd10. Opk'd at 5pm and got a neg. I bet its pos by tomorrow night :)

Juat said a little prayer for us all. Hope somebody sprinkles a little baby dust our way!

First one of you to have twins has to share one with me, deal?


----------



## floppyears

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cam, I'm really sorry:cry: as hard as it is, I'm glad you figured it out before having a baby in the mix. That just makes things soooo much more complex:hugs: Relationships are darn hard work! Today is dh and my 19th wedding ann.:) I appreciate the milestone more, because our first 5 years were terrible and I couldn't imagine we would make it 10 years not to mention almost 20:wacko: we've learned so much through the journey, but it's still takes constant work. Take care and take time to heal:hugs::kiss:

Happy Anniversary :flower:

Our is June 21 of 15 years :)...... I am still in LOVE with him. I remember last year we went away together and this year we have a NEWBORN


----------



## floppyears

Angel muffin will be 1 MONTH!!!! on Saturday O.O Wow, times goes by so fast. She is cooing and smiling awwww soooooo cute. I just love her so much I have to bring myself to put her down. I am feeling almost 100. The soreness has gotten less which I am glad about.

I pray all is well with you all. Still cheering you all on BFP come ON:happydance::hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

cj72 said:


> Holy O pains and only cd10. Opk'd at 5pm and got a neg. I bet its pos by tomorrow night :)
> 
> Juat said a little prayer for us all. Hope somebody sprinkles a little baby dust our way!
> 
> First one of you to have twins has to share one with me, deal?

prayers!!!! and babydust


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, thank you all so much for all the well wishes for our anniversary:hugs::kiss: I am so blessed to have such wonderful cyber friends:winkwink: crazy how we are all absolute strangers... from all over the world, and yet our common journeys knit us together:kiss:

Floppy, Ready and Mnj..you girls offer such a ray of hope...and Jojo (again), Rachel, Jasmine and Mammaspath are right on your heels:thumbup: (who am I forgetting?!) I HOPE and PRAY that each one of us here will get our blessing of a newborn to snuggle and cherish.:flower:

I'm currently 6-7dpo...had a huge temp dive at 4-5dpo..backup the next morning, but figure that has to be too early for implantation:shrug: the ONLY possibility that it MAY be different for us TR gals, is that our tubes are shorter, so the journey is quicker through our tubes?!:shrug::haha: grasping for glimmers of hope:haha: ahhh, guess time will tell:winkwink:

Our family decided to do a 90 day media fast...no tv, "me"pods, cd players, computer, gaming, etc, etc. (except for mom & dad, relating to business and exception made for BnB:haha:). We are challenging ourselves to "connect" with one another, read good books, play board games, spend time outside and have good 'ol fashioned fun!!! So, today was day 1...so far so good:) The kids are actually excited and didn't put up too much resistance:thumbup:

Well, better get to bed:flower: Love you all:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I admire your families courage and desire to do the media fast. I want to do it here but not sure it's a good idea with the new baby since I don't spend much time with the boys right now. Hell I haven't seen my 12 year old in 5 days. I know he's safe, fed, and not in trouble but honestly I don't have time to go to my in laws to check on him :( 

CJ o pains are goooooood!! 

Floppy I am so thankful to God he was with your princess!! 

Jo can't wait for your scan!! 

Crystal how are you doing Hun? Thank you for your encouraging words and great advice!! 

Cam hang in there babe it will all work out one way or another, and with that good things will come. 

I do read all the posts just don't post much as I do feel bad talking about BC and a new baby while my dear friends are TTC. 
My mom went on a vacation LOL crazy I know, but I didn't try to stop her as she doesn't have much time left. I talked to my step sister who is also a nurse everyday to check on her without my mom knowing I'm checking up on her. She's been sleeping a lot and taking more of her pain meds. I spoke with Dr George this week also who told me her tumor markers have rose tremendously and her scan shows marked growth of all tumors. He is suggesting hospice soon. 
Love you ladies!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Faith...it was me you forgot!!! 17 1/2 weeks of pregnancy left to go! Can't wait to see this little girl. How are things with you?

Floppy... so happy for you and little one! I am getting super excited about having another one!

Cam....Sorry to hear that. I know that things will be okay one way or the other!

MrsT....Sorry to hear about all of your troubles, but your keeper is a coming!!!!

Jasmine....how are things going with you? I am good, just taking it easy and showing up every Friday for my progesterone shot...hoping this baby stays in to full term! Go to the doc next Friday for a regular check then my appointment at end of July-we will do U/S to see if placenta moved. FX!

SO happy to see the BFP's on here!!! I want everyone to get their second chance! 

Everyone still trying.....I think about you and pray for you every day! I know your time will get here....its just the waiting that's the hard part!

:dust::dust:


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Faith I admire your families courage and desire to do the media fast. I want to do it here but not sure it's a good idea with the new baby since I don't spend much time with the boys right now. Hell I haven't seen my 12 year old in 5 days. I know he's safe, fed, and not in trouble but honestly I don't have time to go to my in laws to check on him :(
> 
> CJ o pains are goooooood!!
> 
> Floppy I am so thankful to God he was with your princess!!
> 
> Jo can't wait for your scan!!
> 
> Crystal how are you doing Hun? Thank you for your encouraging words and great advice!!
> 
> Cam hang in there babe it will all work out one way or another, and with that good things will come.
> 
> I do read all the posts just don't post much as I do feel bad talking about BC and a new baby while my dear friends are TTC.
> My mom went on a vacation LOL crazy I know, but I didn't try to stop her as she doesn't have much time left. I talked to my step sister who is also a nurse everyday to check on her without my mom knowing I'm checking up on her. She's been sleeping a lot and taking more of her pain meds. I spoke with Dr George this week also who told me her tumor markers have rose tremendously and her scan shows marked growth of all tumors. He is suggesting hospice soon.
> Love you ladies!!

There's no need to feel guilty at all, with what you are going through with your mum, everyone understands. Big hugs and much love sent you're way xxxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow-zers i have been out a bit longer than i wanted to be. :dohh: 

Faith Happy Belated Anniversary! :happydance: 

Mammaspath how did everything turn out. I haven't gotten that far back in the board to know yet. :wacko:

Cam, ttc after a tr has been the hardest thing for us. I have even stopped temp and opks but still find myself pushing DH to :sex: during fertile window. I hope it will get better. 

Afm, i fell and broke my ankle this last Saturday:growlmad:. So i have been hopping around on crutches and keeping my foot elevated. Ugh i will be glad when this 8 weeks is over with. I have started having light ewcm that is pinkish...so maybe this means i will be O'ing soon?? I can say this month i have kept hubby out of the loop when i am supposed to be O'ing and kinda just went with the flow. He seems alot more relaxed other than trying to avoid hitting my leg. :haha:


----------



## camtex78

We had a talk yesterday...he said he would change but thts what he said last time...:nope:...Him working all the time and not making time for me really suxs...and when i do go somewhere without him...he says think i like to go alone...Hell im not staying at home and not do anything...Im not that old yet...lol...
don't get me wrong he is a hard worker and he does pay all the bills...but come on make time for us...Our bills are not that much a mth $800 at the most...thats what he brings home after taxes...And the rest i dnt see at all...:growlmad:...Can u c why im so :growlmad:...only time we spend together is when we Bding and i dont want to even do tht anymore:shrug:...
But we are talking and i doubt things will change...:cry:...And theres no way i want to bring a :baby: in this world if im going to wind up being a single mama again...:nope:
Im not sad just frustrated...i think im better off single...As for me and hubby have nothing in common...things change and he has since we meet 3 yrs ago


----------



## camtex78

and thanks for taking time ladies to read my post and giving me advice...


----------



## cj72

MommaB, you have to be creative with a broken ankle, huh? Ha! Go girl!, 

Tryin, we need a new bump pic! :)

Mnj, you have a lot on your plate. I'm gad your mom took a vacation. Sounded like she needed down time. I'm keeping your family in my prayers.

Afm...sticking with the every other day and bd'd this morning. Opk didnt help with how much I drank to beat the 100 degree temps. I work outside and worry that my temp might have gotten too high and killed all the swimmers waitng for the egg :( Since my urine was clear, I dont think the opks were accurate. O pains again today...cd 11. Might bd again tomorrow am just in case.


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Faith...it was me you forgot!!! 17 1/2 weeks of pregnancy left to go! Can't wait to see this little girl. How are things with you?
> 
> Floppy... so happy for you and little one! I am getting super excited about having another one!
> 
> Cam....Sorry to hear that. I know that things will be okay one way or the other!
> 
> MrsT....Sorry to hear about all of your troubles, but your keeper is a coming!!!!
> 
> Jasmine....how are things going with you? I am good, just taking it easy and showing up every Friday for my progesterone shot...hoping this baby stays in to full term! Go to the doc next Friday for a regular check then my appointment at end of July-we will do U/S to see if placenta moved. FX!
> 
> SO happy to see the BFP's on here!!! I want everyone to get their second chance!
> 
> Everyone still trying.....I think about you and pray for you every day! I know your time will get here....its just the waiting that's the hard part!
> 
> :dust::dust:

I'm doing great. :hugs: Got to see my lil man again yesterday since the last anatomy scan he wsn't in the position to see the heart. I don't have to have my cervix checked anymore. They said if it was going to be incompetent then it would have shortened by 23 weeks, so I'm just going to relax and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. I did enjoy getting to see him every two weeks though. Now I have to wait a whole month. Backaches are already starting though with me being big chested, the ever growing belly and gravity. :wacko: Glad to hear my bump buddy and her lil princess is well though. Praying your placenta has moved. Keep me updated! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Aw, Cam ((hugs)) I hope it gets better for you sweetie.

Cd12 and no temp rise really. Right side is uncomfortable, but not painful. After how nasty hot it was yesterday, I am looking forward to a day inside resting.


----------



## Mommabrown

cj72 said:


> MommaB, you have to be creative with a broken ankle, huh? Ha! Go girl!,
> 
> Tryin, we need a new bump pic! :)
> 
> Mnj, you have a lot on your plate. I'm gad your mom took a vacation. Sounded like she needed down time. I'm keeping your family in my prayers.
> 
> Afm...sticking with the every other day and bd'd this morning. Opk didnt help with how much I drank to beat the 100 degree temps. I work outside and worry that my temp might have gotten too high and killed all the swimmers waitng for the egg :( Since my urine was clear, I dont think the opks were accurate. O pains again today...cd 11. Might bd again tomorrow am just in case.



Bahaha :haha: Yeah we do. But it has been kinda fun to switch it up. I always BD every other day from around CD 8 - 21 just in case i O a lot later than i think as i don't use opks or temp anymore. Fx for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

camtex78 said:


> We had a talk yesterday...he said he would change but thts what he said last time...:nope:...Him working all the time and not making time for me really suxs...and when i do go somewhere without him...he says think i like to go alone...Hell im not staying at home and not do anything...Im not that old yet...lol...
> don't get me wrong he is a hard worker and he does pay all the bills...but come on make time for us...Our bills are not that much a mth $800 at the most...thats what he brings home after taxes...And the rest i dnt see at all...:growlmad:...Can u c why im so :growlmad:...only time we spend together is when we Bding and i dont want to even do tht anymore:shrug:...
> But we are talking and i doubt things will change...:cry:...And theres no way i want to bring a :baby: in this world if im going to wind up being a single mama again...:nope:
> Im not sad just frustrated...i think im better off single...As for me and hubby have nothing in common...things change and he has since we meet 3 yrs ago




Cam I know that things are hard for you right now. Every couple has its problems and it 's how you work through them together that makes the journey that much more worth it. Life ain't always beautiful but it's a beautiful life. Me and DH had our first year of honeymooning but after that it became apparent that we had to learn to make compromises for each other. We are day and night too and have very little in common but that is what makes us work so great. Prayers for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Need some motherly advice ladies!!

DH and I made plans for next Friday to go see and play and spend the night at a hotel and actually get some sleep. My MIL is going to come stay at our house with Izzy but I'm totally having a panic attack thinking about it!! Is it too soon to leave her with someone? How in the hell am I ever going to go back to work. I got an awesome job offer and I don't think I can do it. Please share your advice with me. I'm tired and stressed and could use a break but how good can it be if I am worried the whole time?


----------



## cj72

I think you guys should def have a night to yourselves. Sounds like you don't want to leave her to go back to work. I completely understand. I did the same with both my dd's. Follow your heart.


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Need some motherly advice ladies!!
> 
> DH and I made plans for next Friday to go see and play and spend the night at a hotel and actually get some sleep. My MIL is going to come stay at our house with Izzy but I'm totally having a panic attack thinking about it!! Is it too soon to leave her with someone? How in the hell am I ever going to go back to work. I got an awesome job offer and I don't think I can do it. Please share your advice with me. I'm tired and stressed and could use a break but how good can it be if I am worried the whole time?

Take the time out babes, you deserve it, and after the first time you will find it easier. I phoned to make sure Callum was alright and everything but just the once. Going back to work was hard for me too, but when I get home (if Callum is still up) I get lots and lots of excitement and sloppy kisses off him. xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I agree with CJ72 follow your heart. That's a natural mothers instinct not to want to leave her. Especially with her not even a month old yet. But you need a night out, your mother n law will take good care of her. Now far as working a mother has to be comfortable with whom you leave your baby in care of. I am not a fan of child care but if you have to find somewhere you go to and you are impressed , comfortable with and has visit on more Han one occasion and at different times to ensure they are a good as they say. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Trynfor5

I am not sure how to add pics CJ!!!! I tried to change my profile pic to me about 20 weeks pregnant, hopefully it worked!


----------



## Trynfor5

obviously did not work!!! How can I add a photo?


----------



## Trynfor5

Okay I think I figured it out....
 



Attached Files:







teal.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrstruth

Trynfor5 you look adoreable


----------



## Angel baby

Cute bump tryinfor5


----------



## cj72

How cute, tryin!!! Love the bump ;)


----------



## mnjhowell

So beautiful tryn!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Thanks girls! I must have been extra tired that day, no makeup or hair fixin!!! LOL I hope you all are doing good! Waitin to see BFP's!


----------



## dpitts1341

Hey Ladies....

It has been awhile, I went on a family vacation to Florida for a week, so I am catching up on what has been going on.

We need to see some BFP's this month!

:dust: to all!


----------



## cj72

Cd15, got my smiley yesterday and bd today, I'm trying :)


----------



## Bebebump

Can I join all you Ladies? I had a tr April 18, 2012. My cycles are just now starting to get back to what they were before the reversal, but I have been trying for 2 months to conceive. I don't know the length of my tubes after they were repaired. I believe I am gonna call soon and see. She (the Dr.) told my husband as I was still under anesthesia, so of course he tells me, "The Dr. said you were good to go." I honestly haven't called before, because for now, I didn't really want more more thing to add to the struggle of the months. Not sure I want to know what length...scared I guess. 
I am currently 7 or 8dpo. Got o pains on the 18th, 19th, 20th. Not a single thing since then except some horrible breakouts, which are not normal for me. I have been testing since 5dpo. Can't help it. I have been rather certain I am out again this month. No symptoms and feeling too good to be pregnant, but I would love to be a part of a group for women trying after a tr. The last Forum I was on didn't seem to have a single post for tubal reversals.


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Bebebump, and congratulations on your TR, you are now back in business xx

You will find loads of info on here and every single lady on here has a great story to tell, we have had our ups and downs but some TR ladies are now new mommies, some pregnant now and JoJo is on round 2 :happydance:
I pray your journey is a short one hunny, throwing babydust your way xx


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome Bebe, these ladies are wonderful here xxx

Crystal is there any sign of a BFP? xxx

Faith I have fingers crossed for you xxx

Cj I hope you caught the eggy this month xxx


----------



## sarahaprosser

Just wanted to share, I got my BFP this morning at 11dpo! My Reversal was March 9th of this year. I had an HSG right after my last cycle ended this month. My symptoms all led me to believe my period would be here friday so I was suprised to see the faint lines on both of the tests I took this morning. Anyway I just thought maybe this would give you lady's some hope! Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Sarah congratulations!! 

Bebe welcome!! 

CJ you go girl!! 

Crystal how you doin hun!! 

Faith how are you? You've been quiet lately, hope all is well babes!! 

Jojo hows the little momma doing?


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome bebe! Nice to have a new member. 

Sarah congrats I am so happy for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sarah, congrats on the BFP:happydance: ALWAYS wonderful to see our TR sisters with babies on the way:) Gives us so much hope:thumbup: I hope everything goes smoothly for you:flower:

Bebe, welcome!! Glad to hear that your cycles are getting back to "normal" ..TR surgery really throws them for a loop! I hope your journey is short:hugs: don't worry about your tube lengths:hugs: find out if you really want to, but you'll hear all kinds of TR gals with long tubes that have no BFP and then gals with short tubes or one tube get their BFP...try not to stress about that!

Sorry I haven't been on as much lately:( I've just been so super busy and stressed with all we have to get done, work wise. 
I'm currently 11-12dpo and my temp dropped significantly this morning, so I'm assuming AF is circling:nope: can't say that I'm surprised considering our poorly timed bd'ing this cycle. I think I'll go ahead with one more soy iso cycle..mainly because my dr.'s next plan of action was to check how dh's swimmers are getting on with my fertile cm...problem is, we will be out of town this next cycle during O time. I'll have to wait until August for the "check" to be done; THEN he'll prescribe clomid....think I'll go ahead and try a couple rounds of that. Dh and I are seriously talking about trying IUI or maybe even IVF ... extreme, coming from me, I know. I really DON'T like prescription drugs (and their nasty short term & long term side effects) but I'm feeling stuck between a rock and hard place. I just don't know what to think anymore:shrug: Anyway, just going to take it a day at a time:thumbup: Still doing my diet and working on organizing and getting rid of STUFF in the house...it feels good to declutter:winkwink:

Is everyone else BAKING with the summer heat? We have had terrible (hot) wind for WEEKS..very unusual for us. Are any of you dealing with the tropical storm/hurricane right now? 

:hugs:


----------



## Odi

Hi there ladies :flower:

My DP is back on-shore now, so hopefully we catch the big O this month.. finished first round clomid, no side effects at all! was good really..

Well, best of luck to all, HEAPS of extra StIcKy :dust: to everyone x


----------



## cj72

Congrats on the bfp Sarah! Woohoo! 

Sorry about the temp drop Faith. I think I may have 2 rounds of clomid left, myself. If I don't use tgem, you can have them. Terrible storms here yesterday, really scary...ad my dd's were home alone freaking out. Luckily, it passed quickly but lots of people lost power, including us. 

Welcome bebe!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats Sarah x

Mnj I'm so sick this time its unreal lol, but how are thing going with you? x

Cj I have everything crossed for you this cycle x

Faith I really hope AF stays away for you even though you've had a temp dip x

Crystal have you tested anymore? x

AFM I've got my scan in the morning which I'm dreading. I haven't set foot in that hospital since Daniel died and the epac is only round the corner from the icu:cry: I had a reading baby reading done and I'm predicted another baby :blue: so we will see come 16 weeks if this is true. I should be dated tomorrow also and we know it should be between 16-20 Feb 2013. Good luck to all of you and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## denburytrew

I had my TR on Monday, came home yesterday and I am feeling good!!
I have 4 children and was sterilized after the 4th, 8 years ago............
After long discussions we decided to have a TR, Im hoping this is the best decision we made. Now for some serious rest before we start the TTC train again. Scared but excited and hoping it doesnt take too long!! x


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow!! This thread is getting a couple of new members a week now..I love it! 

Welcome to the new ladies. You will love all the ladies here. Good luck on your journies.

Tryn- Awww, my bump buddy is rockin her bump!! You look fabulous sweetie! I've just been lying around getting bigger and bigger, lol! Everything is going smoothly though, thank God. Can't believe I've made it to 24 weeks! It seems so unreal sometimes that I'm actually pregnant again and then I feel him kick and see my big ol' belly and it hits me all over. Anyways, I hope you get some good news on your placenta moving up. Keep me informed. :hugs:

Jo- I still think it's a girl!! Good luck on the scan tomorrow. Hope everything goes well.

Congrats on the BFP Sarah!! 

To all my TTC gals- Good luck and loads of baby dust your way!


----------



## cj72

1dpo today with well timed bd. Lets see if 17 months of trying will pay off! I'm hopeful this month :) Welcome denbury! 

Jo, thanks for the good wishes!

We need more bfps! Yay!


----------



## jojo1972

Its 7am here in the uk and I'm off for my scan in 45 mins. I feel terrified after the last 2 times where the first time I'd lost the twins and with Callum it ended up in weeks waiting and testing to see if he was a partial molar. Wish me luck ladies xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I've had my scan and am pleased to say that there is 1 live baby measuring a little small for my dates but they aren't worried as its so early. It was the same with Callum then all of a sudden I was measuring ahead. Lil bean has a good strong HB and is in the right place. We are over the moon, the only downfall was that I have a tiny area of bleeding which they put down to further implantation but nothing to worry about. This is the first time ever that I haven't been called back to the hospital and should next have my 12 week scan at my choice of hospital xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo thats awesome news!!! Should I start sending pink vibes your way ;) I hate to be nosey but what is the epac that you have to do for Daniel? Ive never worked critical care so I am not sure what it is. Anyways you dont have to answer if you dont want to. Just know I am praying for you and your in my heart. 

CJ this is it!! 

Faith sorry for the temp drop :( 

Welcome to the newbies!!

AFM things are finally settling down. Izzy has gotten onto a pretty good schedule and the fussing has quieted down after we took her off that stupid formula!! My mom had an appt yesterday and she looks and feels good she says :) not sure how much of that is for our sakes but I am not going to question her.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, wonderful news:happydance: try to relax and enjoy this pregnancy:thumbup::hugs:

Mnj, good to hear that you're getting Izzy settled...yes, trying to find the right formula can be really difficult. I breastfed my 2 younger kids for a year, but my oldest I switched to formula when he was 5mo. (milk was drying up..) and we had such digestion issues...ugh! We were relieved when we finally found something that worked!! Good to hear your Mom is in good spirits...she obviously is a very strong women. :hugs:

Cj, I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:

Afm, Af showed up in full force this a.m.:cry: moving forward...going to TRY and rearrange our schedule as to see the dr. in 2 weeks..between our travels..I hope timing with coincide. :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

congrats sarah!!!

and to you jojo!!!

afm - still sick and tired and having dizzy spells lately.......but i got a doppler and i listen to baby everyday, afternoon, night......im obsessed!!! lol

lotsa babydust for you gals!!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

jojo1972 said:


> I've had my scan and am pleased to say that there is 1 live baby measuring a little small for my dates but they aren't worried as its so early. It was the same with Callum then all of a sudden I was measuring ahead. Lil bean has a good strong HB and is in the right place. We are over the moon, the only downfall was that I have a tiny area of bleeding which they put down to further implantation but nothing to worry about. This is the first time ever that I haven't been called back to the hospital and should next have my 12 week scan at my choice of hospital xxx

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## jojo1972

Mnj, the epac is the Early Pregnancy Assessment Centre and its on the same floor at the hospital where Daniel died last year, near enough right next to the ICU which is awful really. You bump into people who are distraught after losing a loved one or their lives are hanging in the balance and theres the maternity units right next to it. Not ideal really but hey ho thats hospitals for you. So glad your mum is feeling ok and that Izzy is settling down bless her, but how are you coping? Its really difficult going through what you are at the moment xxx

Faith I'm so sorry that :witch: got you, big hugs xxx

Cj I'm really hoping you have caught the egg this month xxx

Crystal have you tested again yet? I know I know.... I keep badgering but I'm hoping they turn positive xxx


----------



## Trynfor5

Hello to all the new ladies, you will love it here!!

Congrats Sarah and to any BFP I may have missed!

JO....Try not to worry, I had a small bleed on my first ultrasound too, which was not even seen at the 20 week ultrasound! I am so happy you have a healthy bean in there!!!:hugs:

Faith....I know your time is coming, I just feel it!!! I pray for you everyday and can't wait to see your BFP!

Jasmine....Yes, it is unreal isn't it?! I mean, to go 10 years with tubes tied, knowing you can't get pregnant, to finally feeling those kicks again is so UNREAL and I am LOVING it!!!! I hope you are doing well...I go to doc tomorrow for just a regular check up. :hugs:

All of you still tryin.....Know that God does things in his time and try to stay positive. I think about all of you all the time and can't wait to see your bumps!!!!


----------



## cj72

Mnj, glad she's doing so well on the new formula :)

Faith, sorry the witch got you. Do you want me to check on that extra clomid I haven't used?

Jo, wonderful news sweetie! I am so excited for you! Think pink!

Crystal, how ya doin!? Update! <3

Baby dust to us all! 2 dpo so far. Going to try and hold off on buying hpts this month...maybe wait for af to be late...


----------



## camtex78

helloo ladies...i think my body is out of wack this month...
Af was one day shorter...and now im having + opk on cd 11 instead of cd 15
...wth...could it b the stress that i went thru....OMG..


----------



## dpitts1341

Good morning ladies....

little update, this is our first month using CBEFM and it has had highs for the past 4 days, and this morning I got the PEAK!!!! I am so excited! I was starting to worry that all I would get this month were highs. I am going to make sure we try to catch that egg....

Hope everyone is doing well..... :dust: to all!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck dpitts I hope you do catch the egg xxx


----------



## cj72

Might be, cam. Mine was off due o the heat. No stress other than that. 

Dpitts, good luck!


----------



## crystal69uk

Evening ladies, wow lots of activity on here lately.....:hugs:

Congrats JoJo, I knew your little bubs would be just fine...xx AF turned up 1 day early but I am stressed to the max at the moment so hormones are going crazy...xx

Sorry AF caught up with you Faith, we have both started this AF cycle together this month, so bring on the baby dust, I hope you get in to see your Dr, its hard fitting everything in whilst running a business....good luck hunny xx

CJ, I hope to see some good news from you soon girl...I have everything crossed for you :flower:

MNJ, your little one looks adorable on your avatar.... bless her little cotton socks..:baby:.xx

So glad to hear all our pregnant ladies are doing just great!!!!:happydance: I love to hear of good progress :hugs:

Sending HUGE amounts of BABY DUST to all my friends trying to catch their rainbows this month...........Bring it on!!! :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, :hugs: thanks so much for the offer of your clomid:winkwink: I'm thinking I better work with my dr. on this just in case I have any bad side effects and feel like I can call him at any point. Did your dr. ever do ultrasound while you were taking it, just to see how it's working? We're trying really hard to move some dates around so I can get in to see him during one of my fertile days:thumbup: guess I better call and make sure he's not going to be on vacation:haha: that would suck!

Crystal, glad to be your cycle buddy again, but sorry to see you with another BFN:nope: it's going to happen when we least expect it:hugs: so, what kinds of fun things are you spending your hard earned cash on? :happydance:

Dpitts, your CBFM sounds interesting...I've always wondered about those:shrug: not sure if it would be beneficial to buy for us or not? I feel like I have a good handle on fertile days, but who knows. SOMETHINGs obviously not working:haha: Do you chart your temp as well? I'm curious to know how FF and CBFM line up with O day:thumbup:

Tryn, thanks for praying for me:hugs: I always appreciate your encouragment here:hugs:

Mammaspath, those dopplers are AWESOME! Such a sanity saver:haha: My very first baby was stillborn...so when i got preggers with my now, oldest son, I was FREAKED! constantly pushing on my belly to get him moving, making sure he was okay. I then discovered I could rent a doppler and it was such a relief and lifted so much anxiety from me:thumbup: Sorry you're so sick, but at least it's for a good cause:hugs:

Jojo, how are you feeling? Are you having trouble juggling work and morning sickness?:hugs:

What does everyone have planned for the Fourth of July!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, he did a few throughout the month. Towards the end he saw my lining was paper thin and I quit the clomid, but that was 5 or 6 months in...The doc is getting frustrated with oh as he doesn't wnt the iui. I feel like my time is coming...I just have to be patient, but17 cycles later its hard. I still feel we longtimers are going to get our miracles!


----------



## jojo1972

Awww I'm so sorry the witch got you Crystal xxx

Faith, I'm struggling at work with the sickness but at least there is lots of toilets there lol xxx

Cj I believe that you all will get your lil bundles too xxx


----------



## Bebebump

I am about 11 dpo. Belly cramps today, so I am sure the witchy flow will be here sometime late tonight or tomorrow, which makes this the second month in all of my menstruating history that the witch has come early. Since my reversal my cycles are completely screwed up. Last month she was 4 days early and my belly cramps now feel like she is coming 3 days early. I never had an early period before my reversal.
This month (July) is my 'trying' month, so it's o tests and soft cups and timing and timing. UGH! I hope everyone waiting catches their eggs this month. I am so glad I have every month just to give it my best shot. Good luck, and God bless!


----------



## cj72

Bebe, try 200 mg of b6 a day. That will lengthen your cycle.


----------



## cj72

Girls, day 5 of working in 100 heat and its so hot i think im out. :( Scared I fried my egg. Bbs are monsters this month, too and the nipples hurt. Don't think I will test until I'm late either. Since we both wok outside I think his boys wont be swimming. Might just relax and have fun this summer...

<3 You ladies! Babydust


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Girls, day 5 of working in 100 heat and its so hot i think im out. :( Scared I fried my egg. Bbs are monsters this month, too and the nipples hurt. Don't think I will test until I'm late either. Since we both wok outside I think his boys wont be swimming. Might just relax and have fun this summer...
> 
> <3 You ladies! Babydust

Ah, Cj, this heat is the pitts!!!:nope: I do hope you're wrong and have a little one "cooking" in your oven:winkwink: this summer will be over before we know it! We're praying for RAIN!!! SO MANY fires out west here:nope: it's really scary and the air is full of smoke...ugh! Already looking forward to fall:happydance:

Hope you ladies have had a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

It's cooking us here too! I was big during my other two pregnancies in the winter so this (pardon my rudeness) SUCKS!!! :blush: and its only gonna get worse. Trust me...I do not go outside unless I absolutely have to. And CJ has to work in this? More of a woman than me....lol!!

Hope you all are having a good day! :flower:


----------



## cj72

;) I work for the power company and we've gotten hammered for a week. And Looks like I'm working tomorrow too. This week my vacation got canceled :( There's still next week if I can catch a break. My dd's have barely seen me in a week (oh either) and now i'm packed to go wherever they send me until Saturday. Af is due Sunday. Faith, I do hope you guys get some rain. Take ours! I've been thru the smoky air thing and its terrible. Jasmine stay cool girl, I've been there...and hope I am again! I had hope up until I had to walk around in it for a week over 100 degrees.Back to work... baby dust to you all...


----------



## amccoy1319

Hello Everyone! 

Looks like I have found where I belong! I am 32, DH is 38 and we have been married for 18 months, together for 3 years. I had a TL 1/9/04 after the birth of my second son. DH is wonderful with my boys (12 & 8), but has no biological children. Doesn't seem to bother him though! TR was 6/1/11 and we have been actively trying since then. However, the results from my TR are:
R- 4 cm and completely blocked (HSG 10/2011)
L- 3 cm and completely open

We have done 3 rounds of clomid in conjunction with artificial insemination. After clomid turning me into a raging lunatic, we decided that wasn't the best option. We decided to give it some time and see what happens.

BFP 2/2012! Turned out to be ectopic, surgery and methotrexate 3/2012. While we were devastated, I also feel blessed that it CAN happen! Even with only one tube that is 3cm long! We will continue to try for another year before reevaluating our situation.

I am learning to enjoy BD again.....or I am getting better at making DH think it is not all about TTC :)


----------



## Bebebump

Well, the witch caught me yesterday evening. I am glad that she did, but that made my cycle only 26 days. I know that is plenty of days, but the change from the old 29 days my cycles use to be, is sucky. It is a good thing that my cycle is evenly divided days (for now). The absolute best thing about the witch is that it is 1 pm and I have the coldest beer EVER in my hand. I haven't drank a beer in 6 months. It was very difficult to get, considering the power is still off most places, no atms or electronics are working for about 95% of people, and there are no gas stations that are selling gas for miles and miles.. No milk, no pop, got a loaf of bread at WalMart yesterday, but that's about all they had.
I bought some ovulation tests, Soft cups, Robitussin, a thermometer, and Wondfo preg tests. Gonna try for real with every little thing I can this month and next month. 
I have spent the last week hiking with my kids in the woods cause with the power off, and no air conditioning, it has been like living in hell in my house. I will trade with you ladies, cause we have had no power, no cold drinks, just a Coleman stove and lantern, and heat during the day to make you wanna choke your own self. : ) So glad it finally got turned back on, but not so good for all the people who are still without. Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying the summer.


----------



## mammaspath

hi amccoy!!! welcome to the group!!!
so sorry to hear about your loss........i know how that feels.
how was recovery from the surgery???? the tube is okay?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Bebebump said:


> Well, the witch caught me yesterday evening. I am glad that she did, but that made my cycle only 26 days. I know that is plenty of days, but the change from the old 29 days my cycles use to be, is sucky. It is a good thing that my cycle is evenly divided days (for now). The absolute best thing about the witch is that it is 1 pm and I have the coldest beer EVER in my hand. I haven't drank a beer in 6 months. It was very difficult to get, considering the power is still off most places, no atms or electronics are working for about 95% of people, and there are no gas stations that are selling gas for miles and miles.. No milk, no pop, got a loaf of bread at WalMart yesterday, but that's about all they had.
> I bought some ovulation tests, Soft cups, Robitussin, a thermometer, and Wondfo preg tests. Gonna try for real with every little thing I can this month and next month.
> I have spent the last week hiking with my kids in the woods cause with the power off, and no air conditioning, it has been like living in hell in my house. I will trade with you ladies, cause we have had no power, no cold drinks, just a Coleman stove and lantern, and heat during the day to make you wanna choke your own self. : ) So glad it finally got turned back on, but not so good for all the people who are still without. Hope everyone is doing great and enjoying the summer.

YOU POOR DEAR! What state do you live in???? You're right, I have no place to complain! It's 100 degrees today, but we have a window AC which helps AND we're heading to the mountains of CO tomorrow for hubby's art show...highs 66-68 degrees!!! Can you imagine? 
I do hope you're successful this next cycle:thumbup: if not, it doesn't sound like it will be from a lack of TRYING and being prepared:winkwink: 

Welcome AMY:hi::hi:


----------



## dpitts1341

Ugh! This 2ww is torture! And I am only 4dpo.........


----------



## amccoy1319

Actually, they never could find the pregnancy! My HCG levels told us that it was not viable so we decided to do a D&C in order to send it to the lab for some possible answers as to why it happened. The D&C showed no sign of fetal tissue. I started having pain on my left side, tender to the touch, so we did an additional ultrasound and it showed that my left tube was inflammed, but did not contain an embryo. Where did it go? :huh: Only God knows. So I was admitted into the hospital and given two doses of methotrexate. Obviously devastated, but we have chosen to look at the positive....It CAN happen with only one tube & with that tube being less than the optimal length!

Currently I am on CD9 of a 28 day cycle. I can usually tell by twinges and/or hints of pain whether I O'd on my left or right. Hoping for left this month! [-o&lt;


----------



## cj72

Welcome amccoy! Good luck!

Sorry about the af bebe. Another month, another chance!

Dpitts, the tww IS dragging. I'm 8 dpo. Sunday is supposed to be the day. I'm not gonna test unless I'm late.


----------



## camtex78

:hi::hi: ladies....well O is suppose to be today but OPK -....I did opk on Cd 11 & Cd 12 +.....Which was last month....So I'm thinking i O'd at the beginning and the end of June....:nope:..but earlier this time...And my AF was a day shorter as well....Just strange...:wacko:

Take care ladies


----------



## Odi

camtex78 said:


> :hi::hi: ladies....well O is suppose to be today but OPK -....I did opk on Cd 11 & Cd 12 +.....Which was last month....So I'm thinking i O'd at the beginning and the end of June....:nope:..but earlier this time...And my AF was a day shorter as well....Just strange...:wacko:
> 
> Take care ladies

:hugs: just keep on peeing on that stick honey xx Its horrable when our bodies are out of whack... very frustrating to say the least.. then u get these chicks that get BFP at the drop of a hat.. :growlmad: but dont worry.. soon that beautiful Eggie will be there ready for :spermy::spermy:
:flower:


----------



## alleysm

Hello everyone! Joining in..


----------



## mnjhowell

Welcome Amcoy- I love your outlook, knowing it can happen and starting to enjoy sex again :) its rough ttc and it can get a little habitual and boring if you know what I mean ;)

Welcome Alleysm I see you've had a couple of ectopics, do they know why? Hoping you get that forever baby soon!! 

CJ I'm so sorry your working in this heat :( its really the pits!! Hopefully your body will compensate for the heat and not affect ttc, stay well hydrated hun!! 

Faith I have a friend who her and her DH retred a year ago and they are in CO right now and are loving the weather. She did say however the wildfires there are leaving people in rough shape :( y'all stay safe in your travels!! Hey and one of these days I'd love to see pics of some of the artwork in your shows!!

Jo hope your hanging in there and the MS isn't too rough on you. When is your due date this time? Do you have any daughters? I know we all just want healthy babies but do you want a girl or another boy? I know I wanted a girl, but it does make me miss my boys being little :( 

AFM I had a complete meltdown, told my husband I regretted doing all of this and I just wanted our old life back :( I didn't mean it just exhausted and had a rough rough day with our fussbucket baby. I then prayed to God to help me (I'm not a religious person perse) and I realized I am BLESSED and we will get through this. DH and I had a long talk, I expressed all my fears and worried to him and oddly he shared some of them with me. Then it was like all my stres and worry was now Gods and we had the best day and night ever. I actually got 4 consecutive hours of sleep and so did she :) her fussiness is 1000 times better and I am so much happier that she's happier :)
Ok sorry for the novel I just needed to share. I know I can tell you ladies anything and not be judged and therefore I tend to ramble on. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello Dolls! How is everyone? Glad to see new faces! Welcome to you all! 


Afm, I am some where between the end of TWW and AF showing. I quit charting and keeping up when i broke my ankle and let me tell you to those who are stressing and worrying every month...this month has been the first in a year of me not caring what happens either way if AF shows i am so ok with it, if i get preggers i am fine with it too. I love that i am not in control of God's plan for me anymore. Hope you all had a great 4th. We couldn't shoot fireworks because of the drought. But we went and watched the Fire in the Sky in town and it was beautiful!


----------



## Trynfor5

Jasmine...How you doing bump buddy??? Just checking in!!

Welcome to all the new faces and baby dust to all of you!

MNJ....I am happy you got some sleep, talked with your SO, and are feeling better. I will pray things stay that way for you! Your baby is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! Cant wait to meet my princess! :hugs:

Camtex....Hopin things straighten out for you and you get your O followed by that BFP!!! 

The rest of you....hope all is well!

AFM, I am 24 1/2 weeks! Dying in these heat-102 today. This lil girl thinks my bladder is a trampoline, and all the water I am drinking is not helping the matter!!! I go the 27th for US to see if placenta moved so keep you fx PLEASE!!! 

HOPE ALL HAD A HAPPY 4th!!!


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Welcome Amcoy- I love your outlook, knowing it can happen and starting to enjoy sex again :) its rough ttc and it can get a little habitual and boring if you know what I mean ;)
> 
> Welcome Alleysm I see you've had a couple of ectopics, do they know why? Hoping you get that forever baby soon!!
> 
> CJ I'm so sorry your working in this heat :( its really the pits!! Hopefully your body will compensate for the heat and not affect ttc, stay well hydrated hun!!
> 
> Faith I have a friend who her and her DH retred a year ago and they are in CO right now and are loving the weather. She did say however the wildfires there are leaving people in rough shape :( y'all stay safe in your travels!! Hey and one of these days I'd love to see pics of some of the artwork in your shows!!
> 
> Jo hope your hanging in there and the MS isn't too rough on you. When is your due date this time? Do you have any daughters? I know we all just want healthy babies but do you want a girl or another boy? I know I wanted a girl, but it does make me miss my boys being little :(
> 
> AFM I had a complete meltdown, told my husband I regretted doing all of this and I just wanted our old life back :( I didn't mean it just exhausted and had a rough rough day with our fussbucket baby. I then prayed to God to help me (I'm not a religious person perse) and I realized I am BLESSED and we will get through this. DH and I had a long talk, I expressed all my fears and worried to him and oddly he shared some of them with me. Then it was like all my stres and worry was now Gods and we had the best day and night ever. I actually got 4 consecutive hours of sleep and so did she :) her fussiness is 1000 times better and I am so much happier that she's happier :)
> Ok sorry for the novel I just needed to share. I know I can tell you ladies anything and not be judged and therefore I tend to ramble on. :)

Those first few months are so hard aren't they, and with us being a little older it makes such a difference. We are blessed but also need some :sleep: lol. Callum does sleep through the night and has for a few months now, but those first few weeks killed me and I was so exhausted it was unreal so I know where you are coming from xxx You're right though I'd love to have a girl this time, but wouldn't be dissapointed with a boy. I just hope lil one is healthy. I only have the 1 daughter and she craves a little sister bless her. When she found out Callum was a boy she cried and thats at age 15 at the time. FX she gets a little sis this time but she has built herself up for a boy xxx


----------



## cj72

Mnj, I remember losing it when I didnt get my sleep and dd1 was a newborn. Hugs! It will get better ! Also, just wanted to let you Texas gals know some gentlemen from the lone star state have been helping us get the power back on here, and we appreciate it!


----------



## stmom26

Welcome to all the newcomers . Baby dust to us all ttc:dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wow!!! this threading is hoppin':happydance: so good to see it buzzing with activity:happydance: we've all got one goal in mind...some have already reached the goal or are in process:thumbup: what a GREAT group of ladies:hugs: life is keeping us SOOO busy, it's hard to find spare moments ro get on BnB...and then there are so many new posts and I just don't have time to respond to each one!!! However, I think of you girls DAILY and the situations each of us are in:hugs: ...MNJ, you've had SO much on your plate!!! with your mom being so sick and adjusting to life with a newborn, it's completely natural to have a meltdown...you may be suffering from baby blues, too! (which I've heard can be lack of critical vitamins..like B?!..I think?!) You are blessed and you know that, but some moments can overshadow that...it's great that you and dh could share openly about feelings..so very important!!:hugs:

MommaB, HOW IS YOUR ANKLE:dohh: I feel terrible that I haven't asked!!! I've wondered where you are, but spaced the broken ankle:nope: I'm so glad you're feeling so relaxed with TTC!!!! BTW, I love your new avatar!! What a cute couple you two are!!

Cam, it would appear that you and dh are working through things? Hopefully that is the case:hugs: sorry your cycle is wacky! try not to stress over it and just bd when you two are in the mood!

I'm sorry so many are suffering in this heat!! Fall will be a most welcome sight this year!!!!

Welcome to all of our new gals:hugs:

Afm, waiting to O..should be next week around this time:thumbup: I started taking Fertilaid and Fertilitea:shrug: what can it hurt, right? Dh has been taking them for several months, so thought I should join him:haha: still hoping we can arrange a "post coital test" with the dr. next week before heading out of town again...it's going to be just barely do-able if at all. Dr. wants to see how dh's swimmers do in my fertile cm...problem is, we may be out of town by the time my fertile cm shows up:dohh: I'm not stressing about it, though. If it works out great..if not, there's always next month:thumbup: I'm still doing my weight loss:happydance: at 20.2lbs lost now:) I indulged in the 4th festivities but back on track today:thumbup: have about 5 lbs. left until goal! DH says I should stop as he can "see through me" :haha: I'm hoping losing this extra weight will help me get preggers!!! If not, I'm still happy I've done it!

I hope everyone is enjoying each day...with or without a little one to snuggle or a growing bump:flower: If it's meant to be...It WILL happen when with time is right! We just can't let life pass us by while we're trying! I think we can ALL agree that TTC is CONSUMING!!!!!!! :hugs:good night ladies:kiss:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith your weight loss is great!! I am stuck and can't get this baby weight off, what's your secret?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, you have every reason to have some extra weight hanging around;) I have no excuse, whatsoever!! I'm doing the hcg diet...google it! Lots of info about it! Pretty restrictive in the early phase, but the hcg drops that you take curb hunger and allows your body to munch away on stored fat! I've found it to be very doable!


----------



## mnjhowell

Thanks!!


----------



## jojo1972

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mnj, you have every reason to have some extra weight hanging around;) I have no excuse, whatsoever!! I'm doing the hcg diet...google it! Lots of info about it! Pretty restrictive in the early phase, but the hcg drops that you take curb hunger and allows your body to munch away on stored fat! I've found it to be very doable!

I'm thinking of trying it after LO is born, does the weight come off as quick as they say it does? xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Just popping in real quick to see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well with each of you.........babydust!!!


----------



## fluterby429

just wanted to know if I can join with you ladies? :hi: everyone!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, so glad you've popped in! I was just looking at the chit chat thread yesterday and was going to invite you over to thIs thread:thumbup: pretty active over here, most of the time! Jump rIght in:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, I see you've started thyroid meds...what symptoms led you to have your thyroid checked? Always looking for reasons as to why I haven't gotten preggers in 19 cycles!


----------



## mammaspath

welcome fluter!!! babydust!!


----------



## cj72

Welcome fluter!

Cd 2 for me.


----------



## fluterby429

FaithHopeLove said:


> Fluter, I see you've started thyroid meds...what symptoms led you to have your thyroid checked? Always looking for reasons as to why I haven't gotten preggers in 19 cycles!

I had the PCOS test done. One time I had an u/s and it showed I had 15 follies and one of the Docs at my RE office suggested I take the test. I held off on it because I never had that happen again. I decided to take it because I don't know why I cant get pregnant. I passed the glucose part but the next day the nurse called me to let me know they wanted me to start thyroid meds. (I'd had this checked several by my primary and it's always "normal") A "normal" thyroid level is 4.0 and below. Mine was 3.54 BUT for anyone TTC your thyroid level should be 2.5 and below. Anything above this can cause you not to get pg, miscarry or get preclyamsia. So I'm glad it was re-checked at the RE.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! I see some new faces, welcome and baby dust to you all! And big smiles to all you new mommies!!! It has been a while since I have been here. Currently going through a divorce and the lady my husband cheated on me with it pregnant for him and due next month...kinda ripped my beyond words but what can you do. I do have some good new though! I have met a wonderful man, he has 2 children of his own and is very open about having more! It's still early but he puts in a place I have never been. The most amazing man ever!

I will be around more often, I have missed you all but I needed a little space I guess? Glad to be back!


----------



## jojo1972

Lovely to see you back Super xxxx

Welcome Fluter xxxx


----------



## Trynfor5

Me and the baby are fine!!!! These prayers are for my mom.....
She was just diagnosed with thyroid cancer. They say it looks like they caught it early and she is waiting to be scheduled for a complety thyroidectomy. Hopefullly, this will take care of it. Just wanted to let everyone know and ask for prayers. She is very private so does not want me to share with the family and I had to have someone to be able to support me and I knew you girls were the answer! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well, waiting to see some BFP's!


----------



## dpitts1341

Good morning everyone! Welcome to all the new ladies!

It is time to get some :bfp:'s

Afm, I am CD 25 and 10dpo. I am convinced I am losing my mind. I have all the weird pregnancy symptoms but they could also be period symptoms too. I tested 2 days ago and got :bfn:, which I expected as it was a little early. This morning I almost threw my basal thermometer out the window. I swear that thing is wonky and unreliable. It is the pink Walgreens brand one, and I can take my temperature 3 times each morning and get 3 different readings, before I even move out of bed. This morning I got 97.53, 98.04 and 97.84. They are still above my coverline but geez..... AF is due CD30 so I have 5 more days to go, but I have had steady cramps since O and 4 days after O I have a very clear dream that I tested and it was positive. I really am starting to think that I am trying to convince myself that I am preggo........

Oh the wait.......

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

Trynfor5 everything goes smoothly for your momma. Cancer is such an evil thing. 

dpitts the 2ww is the worst!

Dale I'm glad you are over here. I kinda moved over cause our other thread kinda died out. I was about the only left that had not had a baby :/


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Me and the baby are fine!!!! These prayers are for my mom.....
> She was just diagnosed with thyroid cancer. They say it looks like they caught it early and she is waiting to be scheduled for a complety thyroidectomy. Hopefullly, this will take care of it. Just wanted to let everyone know and ask for prayers. She is very private so does not want me to share with the family and I had to have someone to be able to support me and I knew you girls were the answer! :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, waiting to see some BFP's!

happy to hear my bump buddy (and her lil princess of course) is doing well! I'm so sorry to hear about your mother though. I hope the surgery to remove it goes well and she turns out to be cancer free. They destroyed mine with radioactive iodine years ago and other than a small struggle with weight in the beginning and taking meds everyday its very doable. I advise her to have them start her on meds right away though as I gained 40 lbs. before they got my thyroid levels right. Keep us posted on how she is! Still praying you get great news and your placenta has moved up. I go for my glucose test tomorrow. One more week til third trimester and time is starting to fly by now. :hugs:


Glad to see you come join us Fluter!! I knew you would fit right in and you knew some of us from around BnB anyways. :flower:

Can't wait to see who gets the BFP next! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> just wanted to know if I can join with you ladies? :hi: everyone!

Welcome sister fluter:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies! I see some new faces, welcome and baby dust to you all! And big smiles to all you new mommies!!! It has been a while since I have been here. Currently going through a divorce and the lady my husband cheated on me with it pregnant for him and due next month...kinda ripped my beyond words but what can you do. I do have some good new though! I have met a wonderful man, he has 2 children of his own and is very open about having more! It's still early but he puts in a place I have never been. The most amazing man ever!
> 
> I will be around more often, I have missed you all but I needed a little space I guess? Glad to be back!

Super good to see you back :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Well, I thought i had a min.................Azaria is calling me to nurse again.............. just know you, you ladies are in my thoughts and prayers for BFP


----------



## mnjhowell

Tryn praying for your mom

Super Im glad youve met a great man, you deserve it. 

Hello to everyone else!!

AFM CD1 today!! My first AF since Izzy was born, 6 weeks to the day!! I started the nuva ring after I did some research on the mirena and decided it wasnt safe for anyone LOL!! We have decided we will not try again. Izzy has broke us with her being a high needs baby.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm getting antsy to TTC again in full swing. We now know dh will deploy for 12mo to Afghanistan in less than a year. So if I don't get pg in the next 2-3 months it is likely that I will give birth alone. This time restraint we have really freaks me out. Sometimes I wish we had a "normal" life


----------



## cj72

Hey Super! Glad to see you back! Hope the new guy is the one you've been waiting for!

Tryin, prayers going up.

Mnj, understand... :)

Cd 3 for me. Nothing going on here...


----------



## camtex78

CD 23
11 DPO
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp: with First response 6 days sooner....how do i upload a pic


----------



## fluterby429

Cam use photo bucket


----------



## camtex78

https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpg


----------



## cj72

Cam! Congrats!!!!


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpg

im having some mild cramps tht come and go...Just hope it sticks:winkwink:


----------



## jasminep0489

Congrats on the BFP Cam!!! Hoping this news brings you and the hubby closer and you two get back to the place you want to be!

Fluter- How long ago did you start your thyroid meds? Hope this is what you needed to to get that BFP in the next few months so your DH will be there for the birth. 

For you breastfeeding moms. I used the bottle with my teenagers but I'm gonna try my hardest to breastfeed this time since I'll be able to. My question is should I use a backup method for BC or will the breastfeeding keep me from conceiving again? 

Alright ladies....Cam needs a bump buddy!! Whose next? :winkwink: Praying for you all! (Especially you long timers! It's your turn now) :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

camtex78 said:


> CD 23
> 11 DPO
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :bfp: with First response 6 days sooner....how do i upload a pic

Cam, I am SOOO excited for you! I am cd26 and scared to test. I tested at 8dpo and of course got bfn. Did you test before your :bfp:?

Again, Congrats!


----------



## mnjhowell

Everyone is different and some women will O still while breastfeeding. This is not a reliable method for everyone. IMO your taking a chance if not using at least natural family planning by avoiding your fertile time. 



jasminep0489 said:


> Congrats on the BFP Cam!!! Hoping this news brings you and the hubby closer and you two get back to the place you want to be!
> 
> Fluter- How long ago did you start your thyroid meds? Hope this is what you needed to to get that BFP in the next few months so your DH will be there for the birth.
> 
> For you breastfeeding moms. I used the bottle with my teenagers but I'm gonna try my hardest to breastfeed this time since I'll be able to. My question is should I use a backup method for BC or will the breastfeeding keep me from conceiving again?
> 
> Alright ladies....Cam needs a bump buddy!! Whose next? :winkwink: Praying for you all! (Especially you long timers! It's your turn now) :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Cam congratulations!!


----------



## mammaspath

cam - wahoo a bfp!!!!! that is such good news!!!! how are things with hubby?
don't worry about the cramps its totally normal.........happy and healthy nine months! yay another bfp!!!1


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> MommaB, HOW IS YOUR ANKLE:dohh: I feel terrible that I haven't asked!!! I've wondered where you are, but spaced the broken ankle:nope: I'm so glad you're feeling so relaxed with TTC!!!! BTW, I love your new avatar!! What a cute couple you two are!!

Thanks Faith! It is great...really itchy though. I find that i am finally getting around better too!

Congrats Cam on the BFP!! WHOOOO HOOO!!! Have you done your betas yet? 

Afm, AF showed wasn't at all emotional this month about it.:happydance: But i have found that when AF shows for me my cervix goes high soft and open. :wacko:Second month in a row its happened. So CP is not going to be an indicator for me. lol After a year of TTC hardcore i find not caring has brought back so much ROMANCE for me and DH!!!:winkwink: It is so amazing how differently we react to each other now. I think that we are at the NTNP point and we couldn't be more happier. Glad to see all the BFP here!


----------



## fluterby429

Mommabrown I can agree with you on that. We have been the NTNP route for the last few cycles and it has been awesome. But now I'm back at the TTC point again since we are once again facing a time restraint.
I called the RE office to make an appointment for my clomid check. They can't get me in until Sat morning at 8am so that puts me at CD5 so I guess we will do days 5-9 this time. I am only doing this on the insistance of my husband! I'm just getting so tired ladies. Knowing that if it doesn't happen in the next 2-3 months will leave me giving birth alone and even if he is here he will soon be gone there after really lays heavy on my heart. I also know that I will NOT try after he gets back. That puts me 2 years older and passed my time frame of me wanting to start over. Sometimes I wish I didn't have the TR so I didn't stress about this, but then most days I'm greatful for the chance. It's bittersweet I guess


----------



## fluterby429

jasmine I've been on the thyroid meds for about 2 weeks now. I'm hoping it helps. Good luck with the bf'ing. I did it with my kids and found it so rewarding. It can be difficult but hang in there. As far as using it for bc I wouldn't trust that. My SIL was bf'n and on the mini pill and still got pregnant


----------



## mammaspath

fluterby429 said:


> Mommabrown I can agree with you on that. We have been the NTNP route for the last few cycles and it has been awesome. But now I'm back at the TTC point again since we are once again facing a time restraint.
> I called the RE office to make an appointment for my clomid check. They can't get me in until Sat morning at 8am so that puts me at CD5 so I guess we will do days 5-9 this time. I am only doing this on the insistance of my husband! I'm just getting so tired ladies. Knowing that if it doesn't happen in the next 2-3 months will leave me giving birth alone and even if he is here he will soon be gone there after really lays heavy on my heart. I also know that I will NOT try after he gets back. That puts me 2 years older and passed my time frame of me wanting to start over. Sometimes I wish I didn't have the TR so I didn't stress about this, but then most days I'm greatful for the chance. It's bittersweet I guess

I can totally understand the stress of tr......i gave my husband a 3 year window.......and after my mmc in december the stress got worse.....i really hope a bfp for you really soon!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> Mommabrown I can agree with you on that. We have been the NTNP route for the last few cycles and it has been awesome. But now I'm back at the TTC point again since we are once again facing a time restraint.
> I called the RE office to make an appointment for my clomid check. They can't get me in until Sat morning at 8am so that puts me at CD5 so I guess we will do days 5-9 this time. I am only doing this on the insistance of my husband! I'm just getting so tired ladies. Knowing that if it doesn't happen in the next 2-3 months will leave me giving birth alone and even if he is here he will soon be gone there after really lays heavy on my heart. I also know that I will NOT try after he gets back. That puts me 2 years older and passed my time frame of me wanting to start over. Sometimes I wish I didn't have the TR so I didn't stress about this, but then most days I'm greatful for the chance. It's bittersweet I guess


Oh i totally understand. We are not on a time frame as we are only 28 and 27...Dr totally laughed at me when i told him i was worried about my eggs. I feel the same way some times too. It just seems that we had this idea of getting pregnant so fast and easy after the TR and 2 MC's and 14 months later we still have nothing.:cry: It is so hard and that's what i love about you Ladies.:hugs: You guys help understand what it going with me and can help relate. Men just don't get it.:wacko: Fx for you this month as i hope Dh can at least get to see the BFP with you.


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies! I have "unexplained infertility" which sucks cause there is no real reason. I even had a lap surgery and they looked for something anything and nothing was wrong! I just don't get it.


----------



## Mommabrown

I know that feeling nothing makes sense and everything looks good but nothing happens. I hate it it makes me wish I never ever had a tr to begin with. I blame it on the length of the tubes. I wish my Dr would have saved some length on my left side but nope only 2 1/2 cm. Hang in there hun. It will happen.


----------



## camtex78

mammaspath said:


> cam - wahoo a bfp!!!!! that is such good news!!!! how are things with hubby?
> don't worry about the cramps its totally normal.........happy and healthy nine months! yay another bfp!!!1

things are good.....all we needed was to sit down and talk it out....im still n so much shock....fxd this beaner sticks


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats cam!! Glad everything is working out!


----------



## camtex78

ladies all i have to say is Test on opk while ur on AF...i got a + June 18 day of AF...+ opk on June 4th another + on June 28th....And we did the deed 2nd day of AF...yeah i know a lil messy but hey it worked...or something did....we also Bding on and around + opks....:happydance:
FXD :dust:


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats Cam :happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

Cam....SO happy for you!!!! I am praying you got a sticky one!! :happydance:

Thanks for the prayers everyone! So far so good, my mom is a strong lady and I know she can make it through.

Jasmine...how did the glucose test go? I do mine on 27th! That will be a long appt day since it is also when I get the ultrasound. I will let my mom know about the meds, thanks! Getting so impatient and ready to see my princess!!!!! C'mon October! Hope all is well with you and the little prince.:hugs:

C'mon BFP's!!!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Fluter- You never know, the thyroid meds might just do the trick. I'm hoping for the best for you.

Tryn-It was ok. I passed it which was wonderful news. The hardest part was drinking that orange syrup stuff on an empty stomach. By the time I was done I was starving! :winkwink: Oh and I also felt like a pin cushion. Figured they could've poked my finger the last two times but no, they had to stick the veins. Hope yours goes well. Let me know! I have my 7 month growth scan next week so I'm excited I get to see my lil fella agin. Got to hear the HB yesterday though. I had gotten so used to seeing him every 2 weeks when they were checking my cervix and now I'm missing that. I have also been so freakin emotional! I thought I got lucky because up til this point I haven't been all hormonal but now...I feel like I'm going crazy!! I could go from happy to crying to about to pull my hair out (or someone elses, lol) mad. I feel CRAZY! :wacko: Well, only a few more months and he'll be here and my hormones can start returning to normal I guess. How are you on the hormonal front? Getting worse for you too yet?


----------



## fluterby429

Mommabrown I just want you to know that one of my dear friends and TR sister got pregnant and has her precious baby boy with a 2cm tube!!!


----------



## stmom26

camtex78 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> cam - wahoo a bfp!!!!! that is such good news!!!! how are things with hubby?
> don't worry about the cramps its totally normal.........happy and healthy nine months! yay another bfp!!!1
> 
> things are good.....all we needed was to sit down and talk it out....im still n so much shock....fxd this beaner sticksClick to expand...

Congrats Cam


----------



## amccoy1319

Congrats Cam! That's fantastic news! 

I'm 4dpo and just feeling exhausted! I always tend to analyze every single symptom. Go figure....


----------



## floppyears

camtex78 said:


> https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/006.jpg


Congrats!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

amccoy good luck!!!


----------



## camtex78

sorry but i had to see it in writing...lol....https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/nodoubt001.jpg

Now to figure out when it happened....since i had 2 opks + in one month....1st on June 2 & 3....then again June 28 & 29....I usually O around the same time 2 & 3 of ea. mth....My LP is 14 days...Strange how are bodies work...I have an appt for Thursday 19th...With OB/GYN....:happydance:
:dust: to All TTC after TR....Don't give up Ladies:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

:happydance:Congratulations Camtex :happydance: I bet you are on :cloud9: cant wait to hear of your news after your Dr's appt.......Enjoy every minute!! :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

i went today to my primary dr. and we did get a BFP....urine test...but its on paper now....Next step is OB/GYN....
But now its nap time...:sleep:...I have a good reason now to be lazy...:winkwink:


----------



## amccoy1319

Thanks Fluter! I'm such a POAS crazy lady that the TWW always drives me crazy...even after 13 cycles :)


----------



## stmom26

Lord I am not liking this TTW.... AF is due on the 21st and I'm so impatient.


----------



## amccoy1319

Me too! I even POAS yesterday. Silly, impatient me....I tell myself every month that I am going to wait until AF is due and I never do. It's an addiction :wacko:


----------



## stmom26

I POAS today... I knew I needed to wait but just couldn't stand it


----------



## dpitts1341

Well, I am pretty sure I am out this month..... I tested again this morning and :bfn: AF is due Monday..... this sucks....

Hope everyone is doing well..... :dust: to all....


----------



## fluterby429

I know the poas addiction all too well and I'm over two years in the game. 

Dpitts, it's not over til the witch shows!

Cam congrats again!


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies, I found these hpt on Amazon yesterday for 0.49 for 25 of them. Shipping is 8.00 so I bought 50 of them for around 10.00. I have never used this brand but it's babi One Step HCG Urine Pregnancy Test Strips, 25-count.


----------



## crystal69uk

:dust::dust: to everyone still trying..............xx thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

NO clomid for this gal. Got up at 6:30am on a Sat to have the u/s and after waiting 45min I go in and get undressed only for the Doctor to say I think you should wait to see if you TSH level goes down to 2.5 or below and we can do it next cycle. Well the 6 week mark will be about a week after my AF comes again. I'm going to try to get it checked at the 5 week mark and hope it's down. IDK...I'm frustrated


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cam, huge congrats! Hope it's a healthy, happy 9mo. for you;)

fluter, sorry to hear of the set-back:cry: I hope your tsh drops quickly!!! thanks for the info on the thyroid issue. I saw my doctor on thursday for a scheduled post coital check. Dh's swimmers looked like they were doing well in their environment:thumbup: I was glad to see that all checked out! my doctor wrote a lab order for a thyroid check (T3, TSH, free T4] and a prolactin test. I have a rx in hand for clomid..starting next cycle, assuming thyroid is good. He said I could take days 3-7 or 5-9..up to me. What do you gals think? I ovulate on my own...hmmm

Praying for more sticky bfps here!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I usually take mine 3-7 because I do not have a long cycle. I ovulate on my own and do not have an LP defect so insted of upping my O date it makes it about 2-3 days later. I would base it on your cycle length and your age actually. If you are wanting to make one good quality egg then take it 5-9 if you are wanting to try for more than one egg then I'd take it 3-7. Good Luck


----------



## dpitts1341

Faith, I am so happy for you that you are getting your thyroid checked and getting the clomid, I think it is gonna do the trick.... :happydance:


:dust: to all!


----------



## dpitts1341

Well I am out this month.... :witch: showed this morning, but that is ok, I think I am going to get some Preseed and try that this month.


Hope everyone is well, Happy Sunday!

:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

dpitts...what a bummer. Sorry girl


----------



## cj72

I remember the fs saying 3-7 gives you the chance to ovulate multiple eggs ad 5-9 is more for quality eggs.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, thanks for the reply:hugs: I would LOVE a chance at multiples, but wonder if a better quality egg is best, given my age. I suppose I could alternate months:shrug: I did a little research on this topic earlier today and so many people (including my dr.) say it doesn't really matter that much! I don't normally O until cd 18-19...my lp is usually 13-14 days, so I'll probably go with days 5-9. And OMG, the world of "thyroid" is overwhelming! As I was "researching" this online, I see there are many more thyroid related tests that should be considered along with the usual TSH...it's really overwhelming, but I realize how the thyroid is key to normal function of the body! :dohh: 
I should O today or tomorrow...got what looked like a + opk this morning on IC, but digi was neg ... and those were my last 2 tests!! I'm traveling and won't be home until tomorrow evening:dohh: I hate to buy more as I have some at home, just thought I brought plenty with me! I've got the bases covered with bd'ing the past 4 out of 5 nights and plan to get another round in tonight! Hubby has been working all day and may be exhausted, HOWEVER, I plan to get a deposit, one way or another:haha: trying to give this cycle my best shot!!!!

Dpitts, sorry that nasty, nasty AF found you:cry: Preseed sounds like a good plan:thumbup: think I'll get some for next cycle as well! I know clomid can mess with CM! Have you used it before? :hugs:

Angel, I LOVE Amazon for opk & hcg packs!!! I usually use Wondfo brand...I know some of the brands can give false results:dohh: I'll have to read reviews on the brand you found! :flower:

Cam, how are you feeling? :hugs:

Hoping everyone has had a good weekend!!


----------



## fluterby429

FHL they thyroid controls a lot of things! I had several thyroid type of tests. the tsh is the one that was off so that is what is being treated. I'm going to start taking Flax seed and Fish Oil they contain iodine and the thyroid needs that to function properly. I'm hoping combined with my meds I can get it down by the 5 week mark so I can go back on clomid next cycle


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I am on a high dose thyroid replacement and have been for many years. If your thyroid is out of whack and you get on something youll notice a huge difference within a week. My levels were also checked every month while I was pregnant.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies. Congrats to all the new BFPs and babies. Just popping in to say hello. Baby Gregory is doing well. He is making baby nosies and is sleeping through most of the night (thank God). I pray all is well with everyone. I will try to be less MIA so I can cheer you ladies on. Love you to pieces. :kiss:


----------



## jasminep0489

MNJ- Yeah I'm in the same boat as you since I no longer have a working thyroid and pregnancy seems to be throwing my levels all out of whack. They just called and had to raise my dose again to 300mcg! Did they have to raise yours? My first test, which was done in my 1st tri. came back as 35.5, which is way, way low and they've been trying to get it right ever since.


----------



## mnjhowell

No they never had to adjust mine while I was pregnant but in the 6 weeks postpartum its been up'd twice! It's so crazy!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Crystal, miss on here so much! I guess the new job is keeping you busy! Cam, how ya feelin? I wish all of you pregnant girls enjoy smooth sailing :) Ok girls, lets get some more bfps! Faith, get your deposit in! Just keep up the bd'ing and you're doing all you can! Think Im cd 10...no pos opk yet, but cm is changing...


----------



## fluterby429

cj we are close in cycle. I'm on CD7. Fx'd for you


----------



## mnjhowell

I'm also on cd7. Not that I'm ttc but I am def making sure I miss my fertile time for now and praying all my hormones and goodies are still working.


----------



## dpitts1341

Ok ladies....

this is my plan for this month... after spending a good part of the day reading reviews on Instead SoftCups and PreSeed, this is my plan of attack this month.

Currently I am on CD2, and I usually ovulate around CD15.

I am going to use my CBEFM, I am taking 2000mg of EPO each morning thru ovulation. During O time starting during High readings going to try to BD every other day using SoftCups with PreSeed and BD both Peak days using PreSeed and SoftCups.

Am I missing something? LOL

I know this sounds like a lot, but I am determined!


:dust: to all!


----------



## crystal69uk

cj72 said:


> Hey ladies! Crystal, miss on here so much! I guess the new job is keeping you busy! Cam, how ya feelin? I wish all of you pregnant girls enjoy smooth sailing :) Ok girls, lets get some more bfps! Faith, get your deposit in! Just keep up the bd'ing and you're doing all you can! Think Im cd 10...no pos opk yet, but cm is changing...

 
CJ - Im still here checking in for you girl!.........xx Catch that egg this month :hugs: Baby dust xxxx and you too Faith :hugs:cant wait to hear of some more good news, I agree we need a few old timers at this game to get their little miracles..........its just taking the angels a little longer to make ours..lol..xx
Dpitts, I think you have to have a good plan of action and you sound like you have it covered, GOOD LUCK..:hugs:

MNJ - be good lol....and dont catch again....thoughts are with you too! xx

Thanks Karen for your kind words, I bet Gregory is keeping you happy and all loved up...bless you both xx

JoJo how you feeling babes? Miss you too!

Clomid girls, I hope the magic happens for you all too......xx

Baby dust to everyone TTC...:flower:


----------



## camtex78

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies, thanks for the reply:hugs: I would LOVE a chance at multiples, but wonder if a better quality egg is best, given my age. I suppose I could alternate months:shrug: I did a little research on this topic earlier today and so many people (including my dr.) say it doesn't really matter that much! I don't normally O until cd 18-19...my lp is usually 13-14 days, so I'll probably go with days 5-9. And OMG, the world of "thyroid" is overwhelming! As I was "researching" this online, I see there are many more thyroid related tests that should be considered along with the usual TSH...it's really overwhelming, but I realize how the thyroid is key to normal function of the body! :dohh:
> I should O today or tomorrow...got what looked like a + opk this morning on IC, but digi was neg ... and those were my last 2 tests!! I'm traveling and won't be home until tomorrow evening:dohh: I hate to buy more as I have some at home, just thought I brought plenty with me! I've got the bases covered with bd'ing the past 4 out of 5 nights and plan to get another round in tonight! Hubby has been working all day and may be exhausted, HOWEVER, I plan to get a deposit, one way or another:haha: trying to give this cycle my best shot!!!!
> 
> Dpitts, sorry that nasty, nasty AF found you:cry: Preseed sounds like a good plan:thumbup: think I'll get some for next cycle as well! I know clomid can mess with CM! Have you used it before? :hugs:
> 
> Angel, I LOVE Amazon for opk & hcg packs!!! I usually use Wondfo brand...I know some of the brands can give false results:dohh: I'll have to read reviews on the brand you found! :flower:
> 
> Cam, how are you feeling? :hugs:
> 
> Hoping everyone has had a good weekend!!



im doing good...i still dnt have an appt with OB dr. yet...i have to go first to see the financial consultation at the hosptial where i plan on seeing OB Dr....then they will set up an appt....:nope:


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok ladies I have some info I thought I'd share!! As I was doing some classes for my continuing education I found out that you should actually AVOID SOY while ttc!! So I did some searching and I found this list of 5 foods to avoid. Now call me crazy but aren't there companies out there pushing soy on women ttc and taking their money? So what do you ladies think? 

https://www.babyhopes.com/blog/5-unfriendly-foods-for-fertility/


----------



## fluterby429

Soy in high doses over long periods of time is bad but in small doses like taking in the form of Isoflavones and on clomid days isn't bad


----------



## cj72

Figures. I love peas and eat them all the time along with peanut butter. ok, so lets try a few cycles without them. Thans mnj!

Afm...cd 10 and ewcm but no pos opk yet...baby dust!


----------



## fluterby429

good luck cj72


----------



## dpitts1341

God luck cj! Catch that egg!


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. My ticker is wrong. Should be this week though. My temps have dropped way down to 96.63. No o cramps yet and generally I get them for 2-3 days prior to o. I'm ready though!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck everyone xxx

I'm finding it a bit hard to get on here at moment, I've tried to on my phone but its really hard to read and post on it lol. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow :happydance: and heard baby's HB today on my own doppler :happydance: I'm still really sick and have bad dizzyness :wacko: Here's hoping its a lil girl but still wouldn't mind if its a boy xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Well ladies today is cd 12 and I have long stretchy ewcm. I started about 6 this morning at work so I guess when I get home 3 dh and I will bd. Hopefully it will still catch.


----------



## fluterby429

sorry to hear you are still sick jojo. Hope the m/s eases up soon.

Good Luck Momma!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo sorry your still sick hun!! Yay for hearing the HB!! I'm still sending out pink vibes for you!! 

CJ your gonna catch that egg!! 

Momma yay for ewcm!! 

Fluter thanks for explaining that. 

My period has not stopped!! I'm on cd9 and still bleeding! I know my OB said the first period could be rough but WOW!! I don't remember any of this from before so I am just assuming its all normal lol but it's got to give at some point before I go crazy!!


----------



## cj72

I hope so! Still no pos opk yet. Testing 2x a day. Jo, sorry you feel so sick sweetie! Praying it gets better ;) cd 11 for me... good luck momma ;) cam, cant wait fr your doc appt news! Ladies I need prayers! With Oh working outside, We def need some extra help! FINGERS CROSSED!!! :)


----------



## stmom26

Well AF is due Saturday, but no PMS as far as I can tell... FX'd for a BFP. I'm not plan on testing until Monday if we don't have AF....

GL ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck stmom!!! I hope you see that BFP!

AFM: CD10. I guess I will start OPK's this afternoon


----------



## jojo1972

FX cj, sending lots of luck and baby dust your way and to everyone else ttc :dust: xxx

I had my first midwife appointment today and booked into the hospital and had all my bloods done. I'm to have my first GTT at 14 weeks this time and for first proper scan in 3 weeks time. My boss ain't going to be happy about the time I'm having to have off for all these tests. I'm 9 weeks pregnant and massive atm lol. The scan at 6 weeks was so fast and they really didn't have a good look so FX they find another. I'm off to work now and I've treated myself to a maternity swimsuit today to wear tonight at aqua zumba with my service users. I go every week with them so I'm keeping fairly fit this time round. xxx


----------



## fluterby429

jojo good luck at your scan I hope they get a good look in there and have fun at your aqua zumba, sounds fun


----------



## cj72

Hot mama at the aqua zumba! Go Jo!!! Cd 12 and no trace of a smile on my cbe digital opk. Ewcm is here, so wheres my smile. Grrrr! Not really upset. Oh has been working away fr the last 3 days, so hoefully we can catch a break this weekend ;) Either way, I'm getting some practice in! At least it was ONLY 94 degrees outside today. Maybe the swimmers will still be hanging around by then!


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I gotta share this with you ladies. I never produce EWCM. The only time was a couple of days after my hsg test and of course he was in Iraq so it went to waste, anyway I had done some reading on drinking grapefruit juice to help with it. I read several posts from woman that would drink it and get it with in an hour after. So I drank an 8 oz glass today (I happened to have an entire bag of them by accident) it was several hours ago. Well I decided to check out the good ol CM and low and behold I had some EWCM. It wasn't much and the rest of my cm was still creamy but it was something. So I drank another glass. I will be getting some more grapfruits tomorrow and drinking up until O day to see if it helps


----------



## mammaspath

jojo1972 said:


> FX cj, sending lots of luck and baby dust your way and to everyone else ttc :dust: xxx
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment today and booked into the hospital and had all my bloods done. I'm to have my first GTT at 14 weeks this time and for first proper scan in 3 weeks time. My boss ain't going to be happy about the time I'm having to have off for all these tests. I'm 9 weeks pregnant and massive atm lol. The scan at 6 weeks was so fast and they really didn't have a good look so FX they find another. I'm off to work now and I've treated myself to a maternity swimsuit today to wear tonight at aqua zumba with my service users. I go every week with them so I'm keeping fairly fit this time round. xxx

i teach zumba............had to stop for a few weeks but now that im getting some energy back im going back to teaching.

i love aqua zumba........its a great workout.

babydust to all the testers!!!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Yay for the ewcm fluterby, put it to some good use and I pray you catch that eggy, good luck xxx

Mammaspath, I love the aqua zumba, I've been doing it every week since I went back to work (no one else can be bothered to take them). Are you keeping it up yourself? xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey dolls! How is everyone doing. Hope all the bumps are staying cool in this heat we are having. This weeks forecast looks miserable and i am not even preggo yet!

Flutter has Af shown yet?? Fx for you hun that you get you :bfp: soon!

Faith how are things with you? Hooray for the good pc test!!! 

Afm, one day of ewcm on cd 12 we bd that day and thursday night also. I checked cp yesterday low, hard, closed. So i guess that i have O'd since i don't temp. I'm really kicking myself this month because i've never had that much and good quality of ewcm. Oh well if it is God's will it will be God's way. Hopefully soon this cast will come off too. Have an appt next week so we will see. I hope you all are doing good!


----------



## jasminep0489

Fluter- Have you ever had a post coital test? Just thinking if you don't have the right kind of CM in the past then maybe that is why you haven't gotten your BFP. I'm glad you're getting the EWCM from the grapefruit juice though. Would have never guessed that. I do remember reading that somewhere. Maybe this is just what you need!! 

Good luck to all my TTC friends on here!! Think of you all so much and hope you get your little bundles of joy soon! :hugs:

Tryn- How's my bump buddy doing? Haven't heard from you this week. Hope you and your lil princess are doing well!!! Third trimester here we come! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I've been taking robitussin few times a day, so that helps to thin out cm. If you don't make much, try preseed. Make sure if you're drinking grapefruit or orange juice every day that you brush your teeth right after so the acid doesn't mess up the enamel on your teeth. 

Afm, smiley on my opk , so its go time! I almost dont even need it. I get diarrhea on the day before I ovulate. We bd yesterday but I'm afraid the temps here caused the swimmers to die :( He's working and will be too exhausted tonight, so tomorrow it's on! He's also on call tomorrow though! Ugh!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! Found you all CJ!!

I would love to join this thread.

I had my TR on March 5, 2012. My doctor put me on CLomid 100mg the first 3 months, but nothing. We decided to try a couple of natural cycles, before starting anything more invasive.

If I don't get a BFP before I get back from a visit to the States in August (2 cycles to go before I go) I plan on requesting an HSG just to make sure before we pay for injectables or and IUI.

Good luck to all of you ladies!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Galvan! Glad you've joined us here! Hope you get that bfp soon!!!

Go Cj! sounds like you'll have a fresh batch of swimmers just in time! Hey, do you have a microscope at home?? Take a peek and see if you can see any live swimmers! Though could also do a post coital test and run to the dr. morning after & have him take a quick look! Now is the perfect time!! Might ease your mind;) got everything crossed for you, hun:hugs:

Fluter, yea for ewcm...that stuff is like gold:haha: highly valued!! wow! So many of us are close this cycle!!

Gotta run..be back soon!


----------



## cj72

Thanks Faith! I might just buy one for home :) Ok, this morning I'm having a wth moment. I know my body's response to everything by now, or so I thought. Its rare that I get a smiley and o the same day, but I always get cramps and didn't have one! Also my temp rise is always about .4 of .degree and this cycle no cramps, temps were low for days, then went up to 97.18 for 2 days , smiley yesterday and 97.90 this morning. Im also late o'ing and getting my smiley. 

Galvanbaby, I'm going with natural cycles these ast few months. Being on clomid foe more than 3 months thinned my lining. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am worried about that CJ. AF used to last 4-5 good days, but now it only lasts around 3.5 days and is very light. This last cycle was a little better though, it lasted 4 days with spotting on the 5th and one heavy day like before. 

I have been having this nagging feeling that my surgery was not done right. I asked my Dr aout it and she said that she did the HSG and it was all clear. I don't know, myabe I feel like this ecause I haven't gotten pregnant and it usd to be so easy. I was one of the lucky ones who said I want a baby and the next month I was pregnant. Now, 5 cycles and nothing. :(

I have heard that it usually takes 6-9 months to get a sticky bean, but am not too sure. 

How many ladies on here have gotten there sticky bean after the TR and how long after?


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome GalvanBaby!!! Good luck in your TR journey

jasmine I've never had that test done. I usually just get watery cm around ovulation time. I've mentioned this to the RE and they seem to think that is fine. I do use Pre-Seed often just incase.

Momma AF is not here I'm still waiting on O to get here I figure I'm a day or two at the most away I'm on CD13


----------



## cj72

Galvanbaby, 18 cycles and no bfp. I had the hsg and I used to be fertile myrtle too. Sa was good. Who knows?


----------



## Bebebump

It has been awhile since I have written, and before I wrote this time I wanted to get to know everyone a little better, so I read back over the last almost two years of this Thread. I can't tell you Ladies just how much I laughed and cried over the struggles of most of your lives. It took me two evenings, but I finally finished reading this morning. 
Crystal... You are one strong woman, and I have read time after time, you building up every single woman that writes on this Thread, while you sit silently back and wait patiently for a child of your own. Your one beautiful person.
Andrea.. Woman, I wish I had a handful of your perseverance. You deserve a child. You have earned it with the fight you put forth every single month.. I have never met anyone who loves their family as much as you. I have never really liked most women, but I admire you. Your heart is feisty and sure.
Jo.. Your struggle broke my heart, and I read as one loss became a gain. Not that one child can replace another, but without the gift of restored tubes there would have simply been an immeasurable loss. Your stubborn and proud. As I read your posts and saw the loss of your beautiful young man, I knew what a deep loss it was indeed, if your Daniel was anything like his stubborn Momma. Your such a fighter.
Melissa H. I don't know how you sat back with your beautiful little daughter in your belly and stood strong for your Mother. Gosh, you simply made my heart sing for the giving away of your own wants for the needs of someone else. I can't imagine knowing I was losing my Mom, she is my love and my best friend. You are precious among women to give despite yourself.
Jasmine.. You are quiet. Your temper neither burns too hot nor too cold. I like your easy nature. I cannot wait to see your little son. I have enjoyed reading about your days.
Floppy.. I don't know why you picked that moniker, but you are as steady a servant of God as any I have met. You definitely do not 'flop'. ; )) Your little Azaria is precious.
AngelBaby... I pray you get your Baby. Your struggle is one I hope I get to continue being a part of.
Mrs. C.J. Woman, I like your pluckiness. Your like the Energizer battery, for sure. Your struggle has been long, and I hope you get to give your Husband the Daughter you want to give him. Your attitude reminds me of my Mother. Steady and strong and persistent. 
There are a few other girls from this (original) thread I enjoyed reading about, but some of them have not posted in a long season. I just wanted to tell you 'Original' ladies that my admiration for you all in 'ttc' is great. My admiration for you all as 'women' is amazing, and my admiration for you as beautiful human beings is immeasurable. You all have definitely made an impact on my life after reading your amazing stories of struggle and joy and loss. It was like a Lifetime movie in real life. Thanks for helping me grow with your stories.
For all the new women on this Thread. I am definitely looking forward to letting your stories shape my growth as a better person. Love and lots of prayers and Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## mnjhowell

Galvan it can take healthy couples (without tr) 1-2 years to conceive so your still in that time frame. Also remember you are older than when you had your babies before so it might take a wee bit longer too. Keep your chin up it will happen. 
I had my TR may 20, 2012 and had my daughter may 29, 2013. 

Hi ladies!! I've been stalking y'all and looks like some BDing going on all over ;)


----------



## jasminep0489

Galvan- About 5 months for the sticky bean but conceived the first month after TR but had a MC that took about 4 months to get straightened out from to where I could start TTC again. Went hardcore TTC the next 4 months and then DH and I stopped TTC altogether until December of last year (long story) and I conceived the next month using absolutely nothing extra. We decided to NTNP and it worked wonderfully for us. Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon!!! :flower:


----------



## crystal69uk

Welcome Galvan!....:flower: I pray your journey is a short one hunny.....xx 
I feel like I am a longtimer on here and started this thread after my TR Op, alongside my great TR ladies....I am 23 cycles still trying to get my sticky bean....had every blood/SA test - clear, HSG clear, unexplained infertility ...... But I have never lost hope altogether...:hugs:.
Good Luck in your journey babes, every lady on here is WONDERFUL!!....xxx


----------



## stmom26

Well I'm out this month AF just showed.... oh well God's timing isn't the same as ours


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, it's been a while I just needed time. But I have also picked myself back up! I thank you support and support and wishing everyone plenty of baby dust :flower:


----------



## cj72

Sorry af showed stmom. Welcome back MrsT! We missed you :)


----------



## jojo1972

Sorry AF got you stom :cry: and welcome Galvan :happydance:


----------



## camtex78

hello. ladis just want to check in and give ya'll an update...
i went last night after work for my follow up at the hospital and Dr. Says everything looks good:happydance:....FXD that they stay tht way....As for the next 8 mths....im dreading gaining the weight goodbye 125 lbs...size 7...but since my TR i've gained some weight...i weighed 117...so i guess thts ok... :dohh:...But in the end it will all pay off...


----------



## alleysm

Cam did you have labs done?


----------



## cj72

Well Its 2 dpo and I'm out. Oh and I bd the day before o but it was so hot that I am sure the swimmers didnt make it. Got my smiley and actually o'd the same day, which hasnt happened before and oh was.working On call and we missed it. :( Good luck to all of you girls this month, I hope to hear of lots of bfps!


----------



## camtex78

alleysm said:


> Cam did you have labs done?



i had labs done on Weds...my HCG was at 400...then i had a follow up the next day...my levels did rise..not sure how much...but Dr. was content...so saturday i went again but just for a scan...Dr. said to continue my daily activities like normal...and tht i didnt have to go back until i setup my appointments with the clinic...so im Excited...tjis will be my 6th :baby:...but 1st after TR:dohh:


----------



## alleysm

Wow! 400!!! Thats an awesome first draw number!


----------



## fluterby429

That is awesome to hear Cam!!!

cj I don't think that counts you out at all. It only takes one lil soldier to march his way!

AFM Positive OPK day yay! Got my bd in last night. I'm going to drink up the grapefruit juice again today and get back at it lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Great numbers Cam, I am happy for you 

Ladies I am sending plenty of :dust: to you all and I wish you the best


----------



## Bebebump

It's been awhile since I posted cause the Hubby actually got jealous of me telling my thoughts to someone else other than him. He lasted a whole month almost of hearing about creamy cm before he started encouraging me to chat with other ladies who would understand better. Way longer than I thought he would, but since Baby-making is soo stressful, I figured I would humor him for a minute.:haha: I was getting so stressed figuring that I was gonna take a few months and pregnant I would be. I so have been lmbo at my ignorance. I was getting psychotic, telling myself every month already that I 'had to be pregnant' because of all the 'symptoms' my body never had before. I have felt so dumb reading back over all the struggles of you Ladies and thinking I was gonna do this with a snap of my fingers, or I should say 'snap of my legs'. :blush: This is just my 3rd month trying. I see more and more signs of my fertility returning every passing month. This month I have had cwcm since ovulation. I haven't had that since my last pregnancy. I feel so blessed to be able to say to myself every month, "Are you pregnant?" Regardless of if I am or not, it surely is nice to have to tell myself , "You should prolly take a pt just to make sure..":thumbup: 
I used a lot of things this month. Ugh! Felt like I was cooking up a science experiment with all the Robitussin and Preseed and Softcups and thermometers laying beside my bed table. My Hubby is 26 (and a freak), so I felt like I spent a straight week with my legs spread. Felt like Angelina Jolie with as often as my crotch was showing.:dohh: Had flippin' cramps on and off since O. Figure that counts me out another month. Just tell myself now that cramping probably makes me out. Regardless of if I test or not, the outcome is gonna be the same whether I pee on something or not. I am gonna suffer disappointment either way, so I might as well pee my little heart out. I am about 7 days or so po.. Should have my flow about the 30th. Thank God my cycle has straightened back up to the 'normal' 29 days. 
Good luck Cam, on your pregnancy. 
Cj, does heat actually kill sperm? (That's probably a dumb question.) If you don't mind me asking, Do you bd before you get your positive on your o tests?
Woot Woot to eoe!!!:happydance:
One more thing... does afm mean at the flippin' moment?


----------



## mnjhowell

Bebe welcome back!!

I don't have anything good to add. 

Anyone ever have the mirena? I'm having nothing but trouble with it and I might just yank the beeotch out!!


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: Bebe. asf stands for As For Me. Don't get discouraged, you are still very early in the game. There are those that will get pg with ease and others that will take some time. hang in there


----------



## cj72

Thanks fluterby :)

Yep, heat will kill sperm. Whih sucks, cause we both work outside for the power company. Only he's outside all te time . Yes, we bd all the time, i just dont mark it down until its game time :) I just feel like I'm out. Got surprised this time bc no o pains...


----------



## alleysm

Bebe let me break down discouraging for you ;) i have short tubes , short lp , a mtx trigger happy dr (that i have since replaced), old eggs, violent cm (when it decides to be present) and this month.. right at prime time my hubs returns from an 8 day drunken, smokin fest and had been toting his sack of fishes around in 108 degree heat. Im just gonna bypass this cycle all together.. soooo if you dont have any of that your golden!!! Ps baby dust!


----------



## Bebebump

C.J. ....My Hubby wants to go into the Military to be a power lineman. He worked for Verizon as a lineman until the change-over to Frontier (telephone company). Then he got switched to an installer. He HATES it. He says the heat as a Lineman is unbearable in the summers, but we live in West Virginia, so there are lots of shady trees.:winkwink: Didn't know heat could kill sperm inside a body. That's both cool and slightly sad for the waste..
Fluterby.. I thought I was gonna be cool and be knocked up as easily as a young girl. I have educated myself with reading back over the course of the last 2 years on this thread. I learned real fast that I was nutty to believe I was gonna be exempt from struggle. I don't mind though. If I can be half the woman that some of them are on this thread, after all the stuff I read, then I will be fine with waiting for my turn to have another baby. I actually feel as if I know everyone on here except for a few of the recent ones. I wrote down every single person that has written on this thread, their miscarriages, and their little Chipmunks that stuck around. I know the statistics for an easy pregnancy is definitely not in my favor. Honestly, based on the stuff I found out in this Thread, the only small thing I have in my favor is my age. We all know that God don't really add that little tidbit into account when sending out Angels, so I figure to be trying about another 12 months or so.:cry: I know those months are gonna be ugh!!
Melissa H... How is your little Bundle of Trying? That's what I call my little girl, cause girls are SOOO difficult. Is she sleeping thru the night? Mine cried the first month after birth, then my Momma fed her some gravy and she shut right up:haha: . How is your very strong Mother? 
Now... Question for anyone that has an answer, and this might be a really 'strange' question, but I smell funny.... Not bad... Just kinda' like sex. Like I have been having sex. I can even smell myself when I am fully dressed. I have never smelled this particular way before. Well.. the question is... How the heck do I get the smell to go away. I smell like I am in heat. Can't use anything since I am in the tww, but is it normal? I don't have an infection or anything. (at least not any that I can tell) It's embarrassing to ask, but since I have no clue what's 'normal' and what isn't, I figure you Ladies would probably know if it's normal to smell like a bih?? Is it a sign of my 'new fertility?:blush: Dang cm making me smell like I am in heat, and I would like to see if I could tone down the scent a little. I have been taking two showers everyday, but that ain't helping. Any suggestions? Please?


----------



## Bebebump

You and I musta' been writin' at the same time, Alley.. With all that mess you got going on, I would be hard pressed to drop my drawers at all. You got a Hubby that smells like fish and beer, (ok, that part ain't too bad.):haha: Your cervical mucous eats up your Hubby's fishy sperm before they even have time to swim where they are suppose to be, but they MIGHT get there cause your tubes are shorter than normal, IF the beer soaked spermies aren't too blitzed to swim the right way. 
All kidding aside though.... that's quite a bit of stress for a woman ttc.


----------



## alleysm

Lol bebe.. thats why im just gonna skip over this cycle.. just pointless.. lol. The sex smell thing i have that sometimes too.. i think it pheromones ..


----------



## Bebebump

I would have called it "Pherawhoremones" cause that's exactly what it smells like. My dang man has taken to laying his face on my belly when we go to bed cause he says he can't help it. I personally think I smell like a dirty slut. How long will this smell stay around?? 
Every cycle is worth taking a shot at. Just get a paper sack and some Glade. lmbo.. Next cycle I am gonna spend a week drunk and dtd every single day in my drunkenness. Figure it's worth a shot, since every other drunk ends up pregnant and using the inebriated state to explain their lack of control. Might as well try everything proven to give positive results. :dohh:


----------



## alleysm

Im going to continue to blame my husband for my whorish smell.. im pretty sure its his stoned spermies mixed with my violent mucus.. you could use a soft cup and vaccum seal your vagina..


----------



## Bebebump

One more thing Alley... Based on the statistics I figured from everyone on this Thread... You are due for a sticky little Monkey. I noticed that after an average of 3 miscarriages there was a solid pregnancy. Everyone is different and I suppose that your short lp would make you more a difficult candidate, but the average is 3 losses then a gain, then no more 'trouble', (except for a longer time trying in between pregnancies), until 'advanced' age. I admire you for your ability to keep trying despite your losses. I have read a few women's stories on here that haven't had even a whisper of two lines. Pretty sure your gonna get your one that decides to stick around. Best wishes to you..
Oh, and try the b6 everyone says extends your lp, and the grapefruit juice that Fluterby says makes you make cm. Easy things to try if you ain't already tried them.


----------



## Bebebump

I put that dag'gone cup in my vagina so many times the week of o that I don't even wanna think about that little pink nightmare until I absolutely have to. My man is almost 7 years my junior, and he about killed me this past month with the 3 or 4 times every day, and the cup after every single time. It's a wonder I didn't spend my 'vivid dream week' on that soft-cup horror.:wacko:


----------



## alleysm

I appreciate that.. ive been on this road for over two and a half years.. i know the odds are against me.. believe me when i say ive tried every pill, potion, and crazy concoction i can think of.. lol i have pulled and stretched my cm so much i have almost mastered what is good cm and what is leftover sperms..( yall know youve done it too).. but ive also cried and held strong since our tr is a secret every one of my losses ive endured alone.. now im at a place where i can geniunly be happy when another tr sister or lttc sister gets a bfp instead of feeling jealous. Im old , my eggs are old, and we arnt going to do iui or ivf.. so i get it .. its natural or nothing. Our cut off is 38. One more year and we're gonna either have a bfp or become alcoholics.. either way its a win! Lmao


----------



## fluterby429

Bebe LOL I know that smell and I thought I was crazy! Try the vagisil cleansing wipes. They are inexpensive and they smell good. They also wont hurt anything. You certainly have done your homework on this. I've had my TR for over 2 years now and no BFP(granted I have not been able to try every month for those 2 years due to dh being in the Army and there was a year deployment in there). I've had every test known to man and even a lap and all my inners look great. I'm hoping it was the thyroid that was throwing it off.

Alley bless your heart. I know you say you have short tubes, but I will tell you that I know of two ladies that got pregnant with a 2 cm tube with keepers at that. I would def give the grape fruit juice a go. It's worked wonders for me. Have you tried FertialAid to help with your LP? I know some woman said it really helped them out.


----------



## alleysm

I gave up on softcups when the last one was vaccum sealed to my cervix and i thought i was gonna need assitance on the retrieval.. i broke a sweat getting it out..


----------



## Bebebump

I lol'ed at the 'breaking a sweat' comment, but I know EXACTLY what you mean cause my cervix was so high at o time that I thought I lost that thing.:blush: 
Alley...37 isn't close to the 'too old' age. You just have a few extra issues to take into account. The fishy smell:winkwink: probably being high on the list. Seriously though.. Your short lp is probably the suckiest part, since I saw that your losses were mainly ectopic. If you could fix that, I bet you just might be covered.
Fluterby. My other half is about to go to Basic training. Dang near run me ragged with getting birth certificates for my step kids to get the waiver we need. Waiting for that paper now. Your time ttc has probably been cut in half, huh? The 'average' wait time is between 10 to 15 months trying actively. Then the second pregnancy time is cut in half. Honestly, I was sooo jealous of the stories I read on here.... BEFORE I went back through this thread and read it from the start. Now I tear up when I see someone post a positive announcement. How can I be jealous when the struggle is so very hard for every single person. I was ashamed of myself when I let myself into the lives of these women and heard their pain every month when they let themselves down, and their husbands down. When they cried time after time about how they did this horrible thing to themselves, and they just wanted to give up, but somehow found the will to keep going, even stronger than before. I can definitely say I ain't jealous no more. Actually Mrs. Andrea took that particular emotion away with her steadfast heart. Her and Mrs Crystal are some very strong women... Not to mention Jo and C.J. and Melissa H. and Floppy and Jasmine. If you ladies haven't read this thread from the beginning, I recommend it. Just give yourself quite a few hours, and privacy, if you don't like people to see you cry.:cry: My Hubby was even sore-tried after reading the glimpses into the hearts of some of these women.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bebe, I thought that I would get pregnant immediately as well. I am on cycle 5 and slowly getting depressed. :cry: OH is 8 years my junior and I am 33. I am not too sure how much tubes I had left. My surgery was done here in mexico and I was never told by my doctor. I am going to ask her when I go to pick up my records. We just moved to another state so I have to find another FS.

Speaking of drunken pregnancies, OH came home drunk from the neighbors last night. I could have killed him! I was so mad! We hadn't BDed for 3 days and I usually O on CD 10-12. He kept trying to fall asleep and I kept elbowing him! :rofl: I made him stay awake to BD, but refused to kiss him! IT would have been pretty funny if I hadn't been so mad at him for coming home drunk! MAybe I will be one of those drunk BFP!! It would be a miracle!! 

This morning, I recieved coffee in bed and didn't get up until lunchtime!! It was his day off so, he worked his butt off at home today!! :D

I have went from excited during my TWW to depressed and hating my TWW. My body loves to play tricks on me especially the month, I took the trigger shot. I had every pregnancy symptom there is, nausea, heartburn(never had it except during pregnancy), cravings, hunger, and very sleepy all the time! That was my last CLomid cycle and it really got to me. :cry:

Have a good evening ladies! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think, I am going to have to read the whole thread one day soon. When I can actually find the time between work, kids, and remodeling. I feel like a chicken with my head cut off sometimes!


----------



## Bebebump

Galvan... You would not regret reading it. It took me two evenings and about 2 hours into one morning and I am a speed reader. It was SOO worth it though. Now my depression about the tww is pretty much gone. I am no where near as snooty and sure as I was before those ladies stories gave me a little humility. I actually have thanked God every day since I read this thread from the beginning, because it has saved my sanity, and gave me compassion where I was just a snooty b-word that told myself every time I read someone's post that had been trying awhile, that THAT story was not gonna be mine. Every time I sat back in my head and scoffed at some woman who got her positive, or that was already pregnant, and I told myself that she didn't deserve it half as much as I did; All of those feelings are gone from my little dirty heart. I don't obsess anymore, and the weird thing is, is that I actually admire womankind, where I had no respect for my own gender before. I was lucky to have found this thread and I don't know why I went back to the beginning of it, but I will always consider it to be one of the best positive impacts of my ttc journey, and my own personal growth as well.
Now for my personal business... I just turned 33 the 12th of July. Got my tubes tied in 2001 so I was....newly 22 years old. I got divorced from Hubby of 12 years, two years ago, (whom I am still very good friends with and love dearly, we were always much better friends than life partners) Found ( not on purpose) a much younger man who is currently my new Husband. We have been together for a small season (about 17 months) and just got married in Feb of this year. I have a 13 year old son, and my daughter just turned 11. I got my tubes untied the 18th of April. We are rather poor so we had to pick between one ivf or the reversal and agreed that trying many times was better than trying once. It cost 5600 and I had it done at the Women's Reproductive Center in Charlottesville, Virginia. My surgery was easy but my incision got infected afterward, (I think it was having sex too early after the operation, which my doctor said was fine.) I ended up having to go to the ER and take very powerful antibiotics for 2 weeks and two shots in the booty. It sucked. I am loving the journey though now. I have to say that I don't feel the time constraint that most women say they feel, so I do not allow myself to get stressed anymore, after the first month spent being a complete ass to everyone.:blush: I decided that I wasn't gonna let myself be stupid over such a hit or miss chance, cause I am more than blessed that I get to just TRY.. So happy about that part. I am sure there are gonna be months I want to give up, but I just feel so blessed to have the chance. Especially after reading such hardships. God saved me from my own ignorant, conceited heart with this Thread. I also do not know the length of my remaining tubes. Not gonna find out either. If at 6 months I am still not pregnant I will go have an HCG test done and go from there (it is covered in my reversal cost). If they are blocked, then God knows better than I. I ain't saying I will be able to give up, cause I am a fighter, but we don't have the money to try too many things and we don't have any insurance since my Hubby just quit his job to join the Military.
I swear, when you wrote that about elbowing your husband to make him dtd, since you have an Avatar of you and your Hubby up here, I could visualize you slapping him around until he took care of business. Felt like a Peeping Tom for a minute.:blush: Don't know whether it's a blessing or curse to be able to get a good picture of something in your head.:nope:
Well bed for me.. I have been having sucky cramps every evening for the last few days. Night night to all!


----------



## camtex78

GalvanBaby said:


> I think, I am going to have to read the whole thread one day soon. When I can actually find the time between work, kids, and remodeling. I feel like a chicken with my head cut off sometimes!




Just to comment on the drunken subject...Last month (June)...Well things weren't all so great here at home with Hubby....So what did i do...On my wkends off i would go to the lake with the family and drink my butt off til i couldnt drink anymore..of course i wouldn't drive back home cuz having my kids wit me..so we would stay with my sis...And the hubby of course would b upset cuz i didnt come home..But the last time I drank was July 9th at a Company BBQ...The next day I did a HPT and sure enough I was pregnant...:nope:....And I wasn't even TTC...Not sure if all the drinking made me O 6 days earlier....I will have my FXD til my 1st trimester is over with:dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

It is such an emotional journey. I am very very close to several TR sisters that went to the same hospital as I for their TRs. We talk to eachother daily and we communicate on a forum for the hospital.

Galvan I had my TR in MX as well. I went to Rio Bravo, Hospital De Las Americas. I loved it there!

AFM: I think I'm out. I had my +OPK yesterday and dh fell asleep at 8:30. He's been so dog tired. They've been going to the range all day. He is the NCOIC (person in charge) of ammo. So he can't leave until everyone is finished and qualified with their weapon. He gets up around 3:30 am and drives an hour. He didn't get home until close to 7. It sucks living on Army time. BeBe be prepared sweets...this is a rough road especially while TTC. At this point if I get pregnant in the next couple of months he will be here to see the birth but will miss the next 9mo of baby's life while in Afghanistan, but if I wait any longer I give birth alone and he will miss less. IDK what is worse


----------



## Mrstruth

I must say that I feel that what is hurting us TR moms TTC is we are still comparing our bodies to the body we had before we did the TL. For me I was easy to fall pregnant without hesitation and have been pregnant twice that wasn't planned. :haha: But now it's like TTC is trying to drive me nuts. I had to finally tell me self that I have been sterile six years and I don't have the baby booming body like I use to. This process even had me thinking I wasn't compatible to my Dh Got my positive then lost it. So I took a month off and spent a month not interested in his feelings of TTC because a part of me blamed his :spermy: because the Dr. said I was great! Then I stopped, it's no one fault, it's either our time or not because here we are using opks, so we know we are ovulating, we are using the Dr office to confirm. I don't know anything else to do. 

Galvanbaby we have been on this journey together and I have to say me and you have had our let downs, days we thought we were there and wasn't I had my lost. But I want to say your time is coming, the same that I use to say to Cam your time is coming I know it is. So relax when you are :sex: and free your mind it will happen. I am cheering for you


----------



## fluterby429

I wanted to post this about the grapefruit juice. Most of you know I've been drinking it for EWCM 

Grapefruit juice provides moderate alkalizing effects on the body. The pH levels of grapefruit and other citrus fruits are very acidic. However, once grapefruit and grapefruit juice are digested and absorbed, the byproducts become alkaline. Thus, grapefruit juice produces an alkaline environment in the body, which increases the pH level of the cervical mucus. According to Dr. Eric Daiter, a board-certified endocrinologist and fertility specialist, sperm need an alkaline environment to survive and fertilize an egg.

check to make sure it doesn't interact with any meds you may be on. I checked about my thyroid and it's fine.


----------



## Bebebump

You know, I have heard almost every woman say that they had no trouble getting pregnant before... Do you ladies think that when our tubes are tied our bodies stop producing certain things, like estrogen, in the amounts we need and that's why we have to take all the extra vitamins and junk? Or do you guys think that we are nuts and just 'think' we need all that stuff, or maybe we are just old as dirt and our bodies really need to be tricked into pregnancy?
Mrs T. I know what you mean about convincing myself that my body is just the same as before. I don't even know if my tubes are open. I know that I can now feel when I ovulate and what side I ovulate from, so I can tell something is different in there.:thumbup: 
Fluterby.. My Hubby has to go to Basic, so the longest he will be away is 5 months, and I have been praying I would be pregnant before he leaves. My ex-husband was a Supply Sergeant at Fort Riley. I loved it there. The Army life is def not for everyone though and some Bases and MO's suck no matter where you go. I want to go to Alaska first. Since we want to go there we won't get to.:winkwink: It sucks about your Hubby getting sent to Afghanistan. My sisters husband spent awhile there and he didn't like it. He brought back some beautiful things for everyone though. I hope you get pregnant when you need too. I am pretty sure I won't, but it's ok for now. I try to tell myself that I won't be concerned until about 9 months or so of trying.. some months it works and some it doesn't.
Cam... I am gonna drink my little butt of next month. Seriously. I am gonna spend a whole week with a Bud-Light in one hand and that Nightmare Soft-cup in the other.:haha:


----------



## Mrstruth

Fluterby429 I am going to try grapefruit juice this cycle thanks for the tip


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow, ladies, this thread is hoppin' :) good to see so much activity! Now all we need is the bfps to start rolling in!!!

Bebe, I do think that having out tubes mutilated alters the natural flow of hormones...i know for me, af was MUCH heavier and PMS was really, really bad! You certainly aren't too old:haha: I wish I would have done my reversal at your age rather than almost 36:dohh:! 

Fluter, great news with gf juice:thumbup: top of my list for next cycle...especially with the clomid! Also, tsh came back at 2.58.....dr. said everything looked great:shrug: I'm not surprised that he's not "up" on the current thought of a tsh of 1-2 being ideal. Since I'm not too far out of range, I'm thinking I'll look into some natural herbs/supplements that might lower it a bit:thumbup:

Think about you girls all the time and pray for sticky bfps for all if us:hugs::kiss:


----------



## camtex78

:rofl:


Bebebump said:


> You know, I have heard almost every woman say that they had no trouble getting pregnant before... Do you ladies think that when our tubes are tied our bodies stop producing certain things, like estrogen, in the amounts we need and that's why we have to take all the extra vitamins and junk? Or do you guys think that we are nuts and just 'think' we need all that stuff, or maybe we are just old as dirt and our bodies really need to be tricked into pregnancy?
> Mrs T. I know what you mean about convincing myself that my body is just the same as before. I don't even know if my tubes are open. I know that I can now feel when I ovulate and what side I ovulate from, so I can tell something is different in there.:thumbup:
> Fluterby.. My Hubby has to go to Basic, so the longest he will be away is 5 months, and I have been praying I would be pregnant before he leaves. My ex-husband was a Supply Sergeant at Fort Riley. I loved it there. The Army life is def not for everyone though and some Bases and MO's suck no matter where you go. I want to go to Alaska first. Since we want to go there we won't get to.:winkwink: It sucks about your Hubby getting sent to Afghanistan. My sisters husband spent awhile there and he didn't like it. He brought back some beautiful things for everyone though. I hope you get pregnant when you need too. I am pretty sure I won't, but it's ok for now. I try to tell myself that I won't be concerned until about 9 months or so of trying.. some months it works and some it doesn't.
> Cam... I am gonna drink my little butt of next month. Seriously. I am gonna spend a whole week with a Bud-Light in one hand and that Nightmare Soft-cup in the other.:haha:


:rofl:you never know it might work...


----------



## mnjhowell

The cycle I got pregnant DH and I had fun. We played with sex and were spontaneous and creative. Yes I did put my legs in the air each time afterwards but I didn't stress all the opk and temps and charts. I did use preseed each time but I've always had to use something so it wasn't a downer. I still to this day truly believe it was us relaxing and having fun that did it for us. 

AFM still bleeding :( either the longest damn AF or this stupid IUD!! I'm considering removing it and using natural family planning. Anyone ever use NFP and have success?


----------



## Mrstruth

Bebe yes it very hard, sometimes I say to myself I am about to receive my bachelors and DH graduates next summer, maybe its so much coming up that will create change maybe I need to wait. But I refuse to go on Clomids etc, if it can't be natural just as my other pregnancies than it isn't my time, but this geritol is starting to taste delicious or I am losing it :wacko:. I agree with each of you ladies about the ups and down of TTC after TR it's a monthly battle until you receive a BFP or give up, just found out dh :spermy: arent strong so basically the last positive was luck I guess. Smh another six months of madness.


----------



## GalvanBaby

mnjhowell said:


> The cycle I got pregnant DH and I had fun. We played with sex and were spontaneous and creative. Yes I did put my legs in the air each time afterwards but I didn't stress all the opk and temps and charts. I did use preseed each time but I've always had to use something so it wasn't a downer. I still to this day truly believe it was us relaxing and having fun that did it for us.
> 
> AFM still bleeding :( either the longest damn AF or this stupid IUD!! I'm considering removing it and using natural family planning. Anyone ever use NFP and have success?

My 9 year old son is the miracle of natural family planning. I was majorly surprised to say the least!! 

We did it for 10 months, but missed somethiing in that 10th month. Our timing was majorly off!! Be careful with NFP.


----------



## mnjhowell

GalvanBaby said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> The cycle I got pregnant DH and I had fun. We played with sex and were spontaneous and creative. Yes I did put my legs in the air each time afterwards but I didn't stress all the opk and temps and charts. I did use preseed each time but I've always had to use something so it wasn't a downer. I still to this day truly believe it was us relaxing and having fun that did it for us.
> 
> AFM still bleeding :( either the longest damn AF or this stupid IUD!! I'm considering removing it and using natural family planning. Anyone ever use NFP and have success?
> 
> My 9 year old son is the miracle of natural family planning. I was majorly surprised to say the least!!
> 
> We did it for 10 months, but missed somethiing in that 10th month. Our timing was majorly off!! Be careful with NFP.Click to expand...


See this is what worries me but I am having nothing but trouble with birth control. Bad reaction to the nuva ring and so far this mirena isn't any better with the cramps and bleeding every day.


----------



## fluterby429

mnj...maybe you start the bc too soon after giving birth. I know a friend who did and she bled constantly. She then went off of it all for awhile and then went back and didn't have any issues. Maybe letting your natural hormones recoup so to speak might help. In the mean time maybe you can do condoms/spermicides. good luck


----------



## GalvanBaby

I would do what Flutterby says. Sometimes your body reacts bad to BC because your hormones haven't had the time to reset theirselves so to speak.

COngratulations on your little girl! She is one beautiful baby! :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

My cycle has been taken hostage.. i never ovulate before cd 15-16.. i dont use opk but i do temp.. freaking high rise this am... cd 13.. good thing we were banking on this month due to hubs alcohol/green /108degree sperm killing holiday.. too bad i use the free version of ff or you all could see!!


----------



## Bebebump

Mrs. T.... To tell ya the truth, there probably isn't much I wouldn't do to ttc as long as I could afford it. I don't know what Geritol is, but the name sounds familiar? Congratulations on getting your Bachelors. What ya going to college for, if you don't mind me being nosy?
Fluterby.. Do you put lots of sugar in that grapefruit juice or do you just drink it fresh? Don't know if I could swallow it without loads of sugar. I don't think I got trouble with the cm... (but couldn't hurt.) Might maybe have trouble with implantation or catching my o day. I used soft cups 3 or 4 times a day from the dang 10th of July until the 17th. I really did start to dread sex. I think this month I am just gonna go when I want instead of putting as many sperm there as I can. I have never felt implantation. I had never felt ovulation until after the tubal. I don't know much about the whole process really. I know you bd a few days before O and a few days after, but the only time I bought O tests my surge was very short; about 12 hours and then negative the morning test. I don't know when implantation usually happens or what it feels like. I have read a few things from other people but no one is specific. I have been taking vitamins and baby asprin and I took Robitussin a few days before O and some Pineapple core and Preseed.. Remembering that stuff was hard. I am definitely simple. I don't know how you Ladies do it every month and I have to be honest and say that I sincerely pray that it doesn't get so hard for me. My tubes might not even be open, or them little buggers might not be long enough? Do any of you that haven't been pregnant yet suffer all this insecurity and fear everyday? It sometimes threatens to smother me.:nope: Well, that's enough of getting sad.. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bebebump said:


> Mrs. T.... To tell ya the truth, there probably isn't much I wouldn't do to ttc as long as I could afford it. I don't know what Geritol is, but the name sounds familiar? Congratulations on getting your Bachelors. What ya going to college for, if you don't mind me being nosy?
> Fluterby.. Do you put lots of sugar in that grapefruit juice or do you just drink it fresh? Don't know if I could swallow it without loads of sugar. I don't think I got trouble with the cm... (but couldn't hurt.) Might maybe have trouble with implantation or catching my o day. I used soft cups 3 or 4 times a day from the dang 10th of July until the 17th. I really did start to dread sex. I think this month I am just gonna go when I want instead of putting as many sperm there as I can. I have never felt implantation. I had never felt ovulation until after the tubal. I don't know much about the whole process really. I know you bd a few days before O and a few days after, but the only time I bought O tests my surge was very short; about 12 hours and then negative the morning test. I don't know when implantation usually happens or what it feels like. I have read a few things from other people but no one is specific. I have been taking vitamins and baby asprin and I took Robitussin a few days before O and some Pineapple core and Preseed.. Remembering that stuff was hard. I am definitely simple. I don't know how you Ladies do it every month and I have to be honest and say that I sincerely pray that it doesn't get so hard for me. My tubes might not even be open, or them little buggers might not be long enough? Do any of you that haven't been pregnant yet suffer all this insecurity and fear everyday? It sometimes threatens to smother me.:nope: Well, that's enough of getting sad.. Have a good night everyone.

I have the same feeling Bebe. I am constantly thinking that maybe by doing the surgery in Mexico, by not having a TR clinic do it, by riding home on Mexico's bumpy ass roads, or some reason my tubes are not open and I will never get pregnant without IVF or another surgery. Miguel (OH) tells me to quit worrying. My Dr said that she ran dye before closing me up and it went all the way through and that my right side is perfect, but my left was damaged from the TL. She didn't tell me how long they were, but said that both had good length. It was just the "fingers" on the left side 

Everytime Af shows or even around O day, I have this feeling that I am just trying in vain, but I have to keep trying just in case, ya know?

I have been on CLomid with no results. I take honey and cinnamon, and prenatals. I love grapefruit juice so, I am going to try that next cycle. I am allergic to aspirin so, that is out of the question.


----------



## Mrstruth

BeBe No I don't mind you asking :winkwink: I am getting ready to receive my bachelors in Computer Engineering Technology. 
I feel just the same that maybe I will have to go ahead and pay the 10,000 for IVF but I was thinking of trying IUI first. The only time that I received a confirmed good BFP I lost it. The other four cycles were nothing. I think I have a issue with implantation or something UGH why don't the :spermy: and egg play with each other already


----------



## Bebebump

My Doc said she ran the dye thru mine too, but I worry that maybe scar tissue might have closed them up after. I think it might be my right side because I have yet to Ovulate from that side after 4 months. She also said that the tubes were 'good length' and that my tubes must have been abnormally long before the ligation. (All the while never giving a straight out answer concerning length.) All this she told to my Hubby, since I was still asleep and I have never called to double-check cause I am a dang coward. I know what you mean about trying. I figure to trust my Maker. I had been saving up for that surgery for quite a few years. I have two other kids to support and since I don't believe in buying anything I can't pay cash for, it took a long while in between house and car and kids. If it doesn't work, then God's Will be done, and I will spend the rest of my life saving for trips to places I dream about going, and on my Grand-kids in about 10 years time.:happydance: I am content to continue hoping and crying and shouting and trying until I go through Menopause. I take aspirin because I had a blood clot in my right lung last year, and it is just happens to help ttc too.


----------



## Mrstruth

Bebebump said:


> My Doc said she ran the dye thru mine too, but I worry that maybe scar tissue might have closed them up after. I think it might be my right side because I have yet to Ovulate from that side after 4 months. She also said that the tubes were 'good length' and that my tubes must have been abnormally long before the ligation. (All the while never giving a straight out answer concerning length.) All this she told to my Hubby, since I was still asleep and I have never called to double-check cause I am a dang coward. I know what you mean about trying. I figure to trust my Maker. I had been saving up for that surgery for quite a few years. I have two other kids to support and since I don't believe in buying anything I can't pay cash for, it took a long while in between house and car and kids. If it doesn't work, then God's Will be done, and I will spend the rest of my life saving for trips to places I dream about going, and on my Grand-kids in about 10 years time.:happydance: I am content to continue hoping and crying and shouting and trying until I go through Menopause. I take aspirin because I had a blood clot in my right lung last year, and it is just happens to help ttc too.


If its okay for me to ask how does aspirin help with TTC


----------



## Bebebump

Mrs. T... In Layman's terms, Computer Engineering Technologists do what?? :blush: 
I read on here where you lost your little one. I know how that feels cause I miscarried my first pregnancy at 11 weeks. No lost Baby is good, but I always eased my mind by telling myself that if I would have carried to term the one I lost, I would not have the son that makes my heart sing. God gives and He takes away. Your so blessed to know that you can get pregnant. Bet it won't take you no time to get the one who will stick around for 9 months, (give or take a few days.):haha:


----------



## Bebebump

LMBO... I have no idea what aspirin helps with ttc... I was just doing what everyone else was doing... JK... I have been taking it for the past year and so months for keeping my blood thin. People say it does something.... Baby aspirin, not adult aspirin, I guess.. Not sure what it does?


----------



## Mrstruth

Bebebump said:


> Mrs. T... In Layman's terms, Computer Engineering Technologists do what?? :blush:
> I read on here where you lost your little one. I know how that feels cause I miscarried my first pregnancy at 11 weeks. No lost Baby is good, but I always eased my mind by telling myself that if I would have carried to term the one I lost, I would not have the son that makes my heart sing. God gives and He takes away. Your so blessed to know that you can get pregnant. Bet it won't take you no time to get the one who will stick around for 9 months, (give or take a few days.):haha:

:wink: :haha: I will be Designing and implementing software and hardware for computer systems, but my area of focus is the medical field, hospitals mainly doing their hardware and security. Yes I lost a pregnancy 6/5/12 and it doesn't leave my memory or heart but it gets easier to bare as the time goes on. I actually have two angel babies but it goes back before TR as well. God is my strength for at this time I am truly being tested. Thank you for you encouraging words


----------



## Bebebump

Mrs. T... What you just told me was that you are one smart cookie... :rofl:


----------



## Mrstruth

Honestly I would say that's why I chose my career choice, when I was younger I loved technology, movies like c4, and any movies dealing with computers,technology, robots I loved them, I looked up to people such as Bill Gates, Gary Kididal, Steve Jobs! Daimia Jackson, Granville woods, Mae Jemison etc I have always had it in me. I did three years going for registered nursing and decided I didn't have the passion I took a few years off and then went back. I currently have a great GPA but I work hard for my kids I want better for us and I want a large family. But the DH just wants one more. I want so bad to fall pregnant again, I would love just one more go at it, but I know it's in God's hands and I must be patience. But I am happy for all the women whom have had their chance after TR


----------



## Bebebump

I have only heard of Steve Jobs, and that was only because he died not too long ago. You have to be interested in that line of work if you know so many people associated with computer technology. I have to say that I liked the movie I-Robot, but for sure that was just Will Smith in action.:haha:
I always wanted a big family too, but let go of that dream when I had a husband who left me with a 2 year old and a growing belly at 21. My Momma was supporting me while I went back to school and got my GED and there wasn't a day of that pregnancy that she didn't fuss about me 'taking care to make sure I didn't keep have babies with worthless men'. I regretted it before I did it, but at the time, I had no education and a husband in jail. I hope I get to have at least one more too, but I have it in the back of my mind to have one every year until menopause if God will allow it. I hope it doesn't take you long to get pregnant again. I am pretty sure this ain't my month but I really haven't been trying long anyhow. God bless.:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrs. T- Quite a few of us on here have had one or more MCs after our TR and went on to get our sticky beans. We tried the hardcore TTC route for four months after my MC (well, it took four months for my HCG levels to return to normal before we could even start TTC). We had some marital issues to work on (which the hardcore TTC made so much worse), so we put the TTC on hold but as soon as we decided we were not going to let this TTC thing ruin our 14 year marriage and we were just going to leave it in God's hands and NTNP, God gave me my BFP that first month. So, I truly believe you will get your BFP and soon, but I definitely wouldn't try IVF until you have given it another year or maybe two. We are older now so our chances of having a MC is so much greater now regardless of the TR and a MC could happen just as easy with IVF which if I remember correctly is only a 35% chance each time you try anyway. You will get your dream come true soon. I just know it!! :hugs:

BEBE- Girl, you are too funny! Glad to see you back and posting! :flower:

Tryn- Waiting on your news from your dr. visit!!

Faith- How is the weight loss coming along? Have you made it to your final goal?


----------



## fluterby429

I take a baby aspirin daily as well. It's good for heart health but it also aids in implantation especially anyone who has recurrent m/c's


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you Jasmine! I think my marriage was starting to tip toe on that having problems from this TTC. We went through a major change from the surgery until now and that what made us to NTNP because it was becoming a bit much. :hugs: thank you a lot for those words because sometimes us ladies need to hear that from each other


----------



## jasminep0489

Your so very welcome! We are all at different points in our journey, but I hope someone would benefit from my story. Seems like most everyone (except the few lucky ones that are blessed with a sticky bean the first month) has that point where TTC overtakes their lives completely and then realize, "hey, I need to take it down a notch ( or 10...lol) before I lose what was precious to me to begin with, my family and my sanity"! We are all trying to add to our lives and families, not take away. I hid from my friends here for awhile when I should have been open and gotten encouragement. It's hard sometimes, but I know we are all here for one another. The good and the bad! :hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Aww I am spreading the love girls!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx love ya all x Fairy dust too x mwah x


----------



## stmom26

OK ladies I have a question, is it normal after the TR for your cycles to get longer and AF to stay longer?? 

I was always was 28 days and with AF 3 today is day 4 with the witch.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My 1st AF was 3 days post-OP and 7 days early and then, my 2nd AF was 7 days late. Afterwards, it kind of normalized. It has extended from 24 days to 26 during a non med cycle and 28 during a Clomid cycle, but that is from Clomid.


----------



## fluterby429

Your cycle can most certainly change. Mine has always been 5 days and I was every 28 days. I'm now about 4 days and 29 day cycle. My first AF was right on time 7 days after TR then the second was 11 days late


----------



## stmom26

Thanks that makes me fee better


----------



## Bebebump

I got swanked earlier by someone with ONE Baby that isn't even rolling over yet, telling me that if getting a negative bothers me, I shouldn't test. Dang, if I ain't so mad I could wring that 20 year olds little apron. I thought the flippin' Threads were for support, not slapping people around on their emotional days. I am furious with some written words, by a little know-it-all girl that smacked me around for getting a negative test. I don't understand wanting to hurt someone when they are already hurting, to make yourself feel better. I very seldom show anger or frustration, but I figured on here I could feel free to do that. I made the mistake of writing, "AAARRRRRRR! I need to take a break from pregnancy related issues until later today after the 3rd neg in a row at 9dpo." Not exact words, but near enough. She says I tested to early; that SHE never saw a sign of a line until 12dpo and if it bothers me so much maybe I should stop testing, all the while putting little dudes rotfl at me and my emotional instability today. I know that there is a small part of this that is irrational, but I AM TRYING TO HAVE A BABY, and some little girl is laughing at my emotional struggle. I want to cry and teach her some compassion all at the same time.


----------



## stmom26

Bebebump said:


> I got swanked earlier by someone with ONE Baby that isn't even rolling over yet, telling me that if getting a negative bothers me, I shouldn't test. Dang, if I ain't so mad I could wring that 20 year olds little apron. I thought the flippin' Threads were for support, not slapping people around on their emotional days. I am furious with some written words, by a little know-it-all girl that smacked me around for getting a negative test. I don't understand wanting to hurt someone when they are already hurting, to make yourself feel better. I very seldom show anger or frustration, but I figured on here I could feel free to do that. I made the mistake of writing, "AAARRRRRRR! I need to take a break from pregnancy related issues until later today after the 3rd neg in a row at 9dpo." Not exact words, but near enough. She says I tested to early; that SHE never saw a sign of a line until 12dpo and if it bothers me so much maybe I should stop testing, all the while putting little dudes rotfl at me and my emotional instability today. I know that there is a small part of this that is irrational, but I AM TRYING TO HAVE A BABY, and some little girl is laughing at my emotional struggle. I want to cry and teach her some compassion all at the same time.

I completely understand... :hugs: some people are just rude,


----------



## alleysm

Bebebump said:


> I got swanked earlier by someone with ONE Baby that isn't even rolling over yet, telling me that if getting a negative bothers me, I shouldn't test. Dang, if I ain't so mad I could wring that 20 year olds little apron. I thought the flippin' Threads were for support, not slapping people around on their emotional days. I am furious with some written words, by a little know-it-all girl that smacked me around for getting a negative test. I don't understand wanting to hurt someone when they are already hurting, to make yourself feel better. I very seldom show anger or frustration, but I figured on here I could feel free to do that. I made the mistake of writing, "AAARRRRRRR! I need to take a break from pregnancy related issues until later today after the 3rd neg in a row at 9dpo." Not exact words, but near enough. She says I tested to early; that SHE never saw a sign of a line until 12dpo and if it bothers me so much maybe I should stop testing, all the while putting little dudes rotfl at me and my emotional instability today. I know that there is a small part of this that is irrational, but I AM TRYING TO HAVE A BABY, and some little girl is laughing at my emotional struggle. I want to cry and teach her some compassion all at the same time.

I will gladly kick her ass if you need me to.. i have some ttc pent up frustration to expel anyway..


----------



## Bebebump

:haha: Thanks Alley. I think I will just stay off the other Threads. I apologized and she said she would not 'encourage' me anymore and my nose has almost stopped running and my Hubby is reading so he didn't see me crying. I am all good now. What's going on with you today? You had a bad day too?


----------



## alleysm

My cycle is phucking with me.. my manager at work is a silver spoon yuppie that i loathe.. hubs has travelers diarrhea ...lol a good day all .. lmao.. i love wine :)


----------



## Bebebump

I like wine too. I had a blood clot from 11/10 to 4/11; the Dr. said if my drunk butt hadn't been drinking wine almost everyday I would probably have died. God bless the makers of wine.:haha: 
Now the Travelers diarrhea... That is something new, but I happen to KNOW that if you give him a Prenatal vitamin today, that it will be constipation tomorrow. Pretty sure about that.:thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

Awesome!! Thanks! And when i say wine i mean any alcohol.. wine is just the acceptable sophisticated term.. :)


----------



## Bebebump

I talked to my Hubby last night in the shower (it's our meeting place for end of the day conversation) about getting some alcohol for O week next month. He wasn't really for it at first, but he finally relented and said we could try it a few days since we will probably try everything else. We don't keep it in the house often, but I want to try it one of these months. I don't drink the wine anymore, just Bud-Light sometimes. Do you think bding too much can hurt a person's chances? Thanks for helping me calm down and feel lighter. I have felt so heavy and low today. I appreciate it so much. :wine: Don't get too :drunk: but drink a glass for me.


----------



## fluterby429

alley and bebe ya'll are cracking me up. Bebe some people are just so damn insensitive. I've felt more than aggervated at people on here a few times lol I'm sure most of what I felt was hormonal lol...beer fixes everything in my book!!! Drink up ladies! I don't get drunk, I get awesome LOL have a nice night


----------



## alleysm

Six say yes and half a dozen say no.. i dont think anyone knows really.. we are an anomoly anyway with having tr.. putside the normal box of reproduction. But... crackwhores get pregnant everyday somewhere... without organic foods or hydration or prenatals.. pretty sure it's more than daily deposits as well.. so relax (lmao) and freak the phuck out every single cycle like i do.. :) i analyze and re analyze every single thing!! Convinced myself last cycle it was because i hate my manager and she has made me barren by looking at me through her nose.. lol


----------



## jasminep0489

:rofl: Get "awesome" for me too girls!


----------



## Bebebump

I plan on getting me a steady supply of beer. I am for real gonna play out this next cycle. I want to love on my man again too without the dang soft cups in his face or Robitussin beside my bed. I miss having just good ol' sex. Darn 'bding' has changed the face of my intimacy, and this month I am gonna get it back with being as slutty as I can be. He ain't even gonna care if it is at O time.
I laughed so hard at your Manager making you barren. I would have to tell her that her looking at me like that is shriveling up my eggs.
Fluterby.. I liked the "I don't get drunk, I get awesome" comment. I haven't been drunk in ages. Last time I got drunk I slung my Laptop and made a pretty hole in the wall. Dang ex wives.:haha:
My belly has been hurting the last two nights and sharp, twisty, concentrated pain in my left side. I still have white cm. I have not a single other 'symptom'. I did read online tonight that a pregnant woman's Cervix should be high but not as high as O, and soft, closed, and fleshy. Never checked my Cervix before, but I did feel that it feels like mine is back far and that it's all meaty in there. I don't feel nothing hard. Plus..(tmi) My body feels more tight than usual. Don't know if that's normal or not? I need to start checking more often. All this stuff is definitely things I did not consider at all thinking about before. Don't even know when my flow will arrive since it hasn't really been normal. I am hoping it will be the 30th so I get back my 29 day cycle again.
Will definitely drink one for you Jasmine.:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Mornng ladies :) just checkng in. 5do and not a thing going on. The tww is dragging by again. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## mnjhowell

My mirena fell out yesterday!!


----------



## alleysm

Well that explains the issues you were having


----------



## fluterby429

mornin cj :hi:

dang mnjhowell...I'm sure that's a problem 

Bebe dont check your cervix for pregnancy. Every womans cervix moves up during pregnancy at different times. It will only make you more insane lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good afternoon ladies! I think I am in the TWW now. I haven't been temping because my thermometer died. I am too cheap to spend around 30USD on one here in Mexico that is going to be in Celsius and I want Farenhiet anyway. I will buy one when I go to the States next month.

Anyway, I think I Oed yesterday. TMI: My CM was sort of water sort of EWCM and lots. Now it is creamy. I never have creamy until DPO. We BDed Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, but got home too late last night. We will see in 12 days if we caught the egg. 

God I hate the TWW!!! :growlmad:


----------



## fluterby429

you cm sounds on point. I would say you are dpo too. Good luck...hope you caught it!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

It's definitely DPO for you it sounds like. I am cd3 so I am so in the beginning, Have any of you ladies heard of or used FertilAid for men? I am thinking of purchasing them, they are suppose to be to make the male sperm stronger and more active. My Dr said my Dh are ok but not as good as they would like. So I really feel like I lost my miracle baby


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok so the nurse finally calls me back and says this happens occasionally!! So I ask since DH and I have had sex in the last week am I protected still since it fell out after we had sex and she says NO!!! Omfg so I am totally freaking out now!!


----------



## jojo1972

Omg mnj, I hope everything turns out ok for you, big hugs hunny xxx

I've got my scan date through today for the 13th August, we are so excited this time as I've had no problems at all just severe sickness. I'm still praying for pink xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

OMG congrats JoJo I didn't know I took a month off and I have missed so much. Congrats! 
Mnj hopefully you are okay and nothing happens

well afm I am losing hope on ever getting my BFP again, but I am going to try fertilAid for men this cycle,


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you MrsTruth, you WILL get your forever baby soon and now you know you CAN get pregnant and that baby was in the right place so your tubes are definitely open. I also had chemicals and a MMC before I caught for Callum. I was referred to the reacurrent miscarriage clinic just as I found out I was pregnant with him. I lost my son Daniel when I was 35 weeks pregnant and had so much stress and grieving and it interferred with me falling pregnant again I'm sure of it. I lost 3 children (twins) in exactly 10 months:cry: but never gave up hope of falling pregnant again. Your body just needs a bit of time to get over the stress hunny and it will happen again and you will get your baby. Maca root is also good for male fertility too as well as your own. I'm still taking it now and won't stop till I'm in my twelve week to keep my hormones up. It works for some women and you have nothing to lose by trying it. Before I started taking it I would ovulate really late and once taking it I ovulated CD 10-12 every month. Just give it a little time before going into something so expensive. I'm so sorry for your loss but you will get your rainbow baby xxx


----------



## Bebebump

Fluterby.. I could try to check my Cervix all day and I wouldn't know what I was touching in there. :haha: 
Galvan... I wish you the best of luck in this new tww. I tried temping and I did really horribly at it. I might try again this month. Can you use a reg thermometer or does it have to be a basal?
Mrs. T.. Don't give up on having your Baby. It will all work out fine. Ain't nothing too wrong with your Hubby's little swimmers since you been pregnant already.:hugs: You and your man is gonna make one fine little one. I really do believe that.
Melissa.. I remember reading that you said you didn't want to have anymore children, so I hope you are not pregnant. Any ideas if you were at your ovulation time? Hoping the best for you.
C.J. Good luck this month!!
JoJo... I bet your excited about your new scan. Glad your pregnancy so far has been fine. I heard that little girl Babies make Momma sick a lot, so praying you get your little girl this time around.
AFM..Tested negative again today. I am 10dpo. My belly is still cramping, but I don't know exactly when my flow should be here. Feel out this month. Don't mind too much today. I think that soon I am gonna make me an appt for an scan on my little tubes and face the doubt and fear. I have had no symptoms at all. Even the gland that swells under my right armpit didn't swell for the first time ever. Ah... I am ready for the next month. Well, as soon as the witch makes her visit.:haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bebe: I used a regular thermometer. Your temp normally rises .3 degrees after O. With a basal the difference is it goes to 2 decimal digits and the regular does 1 decimal digit and since the rise is within 1 decimal digit, I think it should be fine.


----------



## fluterby429

mnj Ooopsie! hopefully it works out for you!

jojo...I hope you get your pink!

Mrstruth..I have yet to have a pregnancy since TR March 2010 so I know the hopeless feeling you have, but stay strong. You know you can get pregnant so thats a positive! I know it doesn't make it any easier when people say that but sometimes you gotta look at the positive side of things or you'll make yourself crazy. Did you have your progestrone checked when you were pregnant? Low prog scares me to death since I know so many that have m/c simply because of it. I made my RE Rx me some so I use them about 3-4dpo. Can't hurt only help I say. Sending you baby dust sweet sister


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks JoJo for the encouraging words and I am definitely going to be trying maca roots. going to the store tomorrow for it. I am definitely trying to stay positive and optimistic. And again I congratulate you on your blessing 

BeBe Yes I said the same but my fertility specialist states that we were lucky because she is a bot concern about his swimmers. I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us ladies for this can be a tiresome situation. 

Fluterby Thank you so much and no I appreciate your kind words I think we all need each other for the support and to make each other smile from time to time when the ttc can be a hard thing for us. I had given up, gave away all my kits, fertility monitors, progesterone cream(yes my progesterone was low when I was pregnant my dr stated she wasn't surprise we lost my baby, but she understand my disappointment and hurt) I gave away, geritol, opks, pregnancy tests I was done I even lost my temp stick I just was crushed and for 26 days I stayed away from the subject of etc. I am sending :dust: your way as well 

Thank you ladies for all us being able to be here for one another I know it definitely means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

I know I don't post a lot on here but you all encourage me so much on his form, I come and read in here and pray that we all get our little bundles,


----------



## amccoy1319

So here I am, 4 days late for AF & tested negative this morning. I'm never late! Anyone ever experience this? It's driv


----------



## amccoy1319

Oops! That's what happens when you reply from a phone lol. It's not helping my POAS addiction :)


----------



## camtex78

Helloo.ladies...just coming thru to say :hi: ....
everything here is fine...just got off work and my back is killing me...ughh being on ur feet for 12 hrs...and in steeltoe shoes...not sure how much i can take working at my job...but there is this one lady who works on my shift and is 8 mths pregnant i thinking if she can do it i can too...btw way shes 37...:nope:


----------



## GalvanBaby

wow Camtex! I couldn't be on my feet 12 hours now. I admire you girl!!!

:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

GalvanBaby said:


> wow Camtex! I couldn't be on my feet 12 hours now. I admire you girl!!!
> 
> :hugs:

lol....well you get use to being on your feet with heavy steel toe shoes after awhile....I work in a Factory so its mandatory...We make the foams plates and foam to go boxes for stores and resturants...pay is good and the benefits...Every now and then when i get a chance ill take them off for a lil bit..When no one is watching...:haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I tried working in a factory before. Evenflo had opened up near my house and they offered an awesome starting pay and immediate benefits. I worked 3 12 hour days 1 week and 4 12 hour days the next week. I was 21, I got pregnant when I was 22 just 3 months later. I lasted until I was almost 10 weeks. Between being so tired when I got home and the heat adding to my MS, I couldn't deal.

After having DD, I started cleaning houses and there, I worked 10 hour days 5 days a week. I think, I would have preferred the 3 or 4 day weeks. LOL

Now, I am an ESOL teacher and love it. I teach online so, I get to be at home with my little brats. WHo I love very much, but they are 10 and 9 going on 17 and fight like cats and dogs ALL the time. I told them I was going to handcuff their arms together and then they would have to learn to get along and work together! You should have seen their faces!! :rofl: I was just kidding, but the threat worked for a few days.


----------



## mammaspath

amccoy1319 said:


> So here I am, 4 days late for AF & tested negative this morning. I'm never late! Anyone ever experience this? It's driv

just an fyi...........i was regular on my cycles...and the one right before i got my bfp was unusally long. i was 7 days late......it was weird but i hope that gives you hope! IF YOUR not preggo by now!:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

GalvanBaby said:


> I tried working in a factory before. Evenflo had opened up near my house and they offered an awesome starting pay and immediate benefits. I worked 3 12 hour days 1 week and 4 12 hour days the next week. I was 21, I got pregnant when I was 22 just 3 months later. I lasted until I was almost 10 weeks. Between being so tired when I got home and the heat adding to my MS, I couldn't deal.
> 
> After having DD, I started cleaning houses and there, I worked 10 hour days 5 days a week. I think, I would have preferred the 3 or 4 day weeks. LOL
> 
> Now, I am an ESOL teacher and love it. I teach online so, I get to be at home with my little brats. WHo I love very much, but they are 10 and 9 going on 17 and fight like cats and dogs ALL the time. I told them I was going to handcuff their arms together and then they would have to learn to get along and work together! You should have seen their faces!! :rofl: I was just kidding, but the threat worked for a few days.

lol...i can imagine...i have 8, 10, 12...who always fight...my 2 oldest 18, 19,,,we'll they do der own thing...


----------



## Bebebump

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is having a good start to this rainy weekend. 
I tested negative again this morning at 11dpo. Ugh! Hubby and I had a discussion last night and we both agree that trying to get pregnant isn't suppose to be like this, and we are gonna slack off the obsessiveness for good. I have been getting more depressed with every passing month. Pretty sure I am out another month, BUT the good news is that I MIGHT get back my regular cycle this month.:happydance: That doesn't ease the negative, but it makes it not a total loss. I hope someone gets a positive this time. I hope everyone does, but I hope I can be happy for someone getting their dream come true. Best of luck Chickas!! [-o&lt; for all of ya!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey everyone how are you ladies today? I am 11 days before ovulation do anyone have any advice for me on didnt things to try


----------



## GalvanBaby

MrsT: honey and cinnamon helps prolong the egg life and creates tons of EWCM to help the sperm move to where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> MrsT: honey and cinnamon helps prolong the egg life and creates tons of EWCM to help the sperm move to where they are supposed to be.

Thanks Galvanbaby I will be using honey and cinnamon do I start today or are there any rules


----------



## GalvanBaby

1 spoon of honey sprinkled with cinnamon everyday up until O day and after O day just honey. Cinnamon has been known to cause MC. I would go ahead and start. GL!


----------



## Mrstruth

Galvanbaby Thanks Doll!!

Can anyone explain to me what do the softcups do


----------



## cj72

Steel toe boots are the worst! I have a pair or red wings, which makes life a little easier. 

Hang n there girls! Our times coming!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey CJ How are you doing today? I was just stopping by checking on you ladies :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Mrst I love soft cups. They are supposed to be used for af but I find them quite messy for that but for TTC they work great. You insert them in after bd to keep all the swimmers inside and close the the cervix. You can leave them in for up to 12 hours. I usually put a couple squirts of preseed in the cup before inserting.(didn't this cycle cause I was out) Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I will definitely be using them where can I get them? Also does anyone else have a problem of the semin in large amounts coming back out


----------



## Bebebump

Mrs. T. I used the Soft cups this month and I have to say that if you bd one or two times a day they wouldn't be too bad, but if you bd more than that, I don't recommend you use them after every time. I guess it might be different for every woman, but I was so sore after putting that thing in and out cause it HURTS! I am pretty sure the concept is valid, but I had to squeeze the rim from the front to the back during both the entrance and exit and one day my cervix was SOOO high that I had to go digging for it. Thought I was in trouble.:haha: Even though I had trouble with the pain of the hard plastic, I figured using them cut down hours of swimming for the little fellers. I plan on repeating the painful process this time around too.
Fluterby... I bought some of that Preseed at Walgreens. I don't really like the texture and it dries SOOO fast and feels sticky. Do you think it really does what it's suppose to do? I thought it was pretty expensive and wouldn't want to keep buying it if it wasn't well recommended. The last pack I got was a sample I got with some opks.


----------



## cj72

Doing well mrsT. 7dpo and a little sunburn...haha. I should know something by Thursday.
I've had flat temps until today but tha may be de to the sunburn. I feel like a heater!
I sometimes use softcups for ttc. I dont use them for af, but have fr probbly 4 cycles during the ast year. I've also used preseed in the past. The only thing I remember using with dd's was robitussin and putting my legs up fr 10 minutes. I've gone back to the robitussin the last 2 cycles, but no softcups this time. I dont think I even put my feet up for more than a few minutes.


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> I will definitely be using them where can I get them? Also does anyone else have a problem of the semin in large amounts coming back out

u can get then at CVS...I had no problems when i used them...when inserted properly u don't even feel it in there..lol....
But I didn't use them the month i conceived :winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies!! See we are close to some BFPs showing up :) I ovulated yesterday so I think DH and I might have missed it. We talked about it last night and said if this is what God has planned we will manage it :) I said hey the next one might be one of those easy laid back babies people brag about instead of high needs like Izzy ;) 

Ok ladies y'all get busy making those babies :)


----------



## fluterby429

I only use the soft cups close to O day (meaning only a 2-3 days a cycle tops) that way your cervix is down lower. I only use it once a day. Usually just at night and sleep in it. I've never been sore and I don't feel it. I have had one more difficult to get out but if you find yourself struggling to get it out, just quit for a few minutes get up and walk around and try again. You can get them at CVS Walmart in the femine hygene section.

Can't wait to see all the bfp's!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

OK so I'm going crazy this tww! I have googled everything that is going on with me and I'm still left frustrated. I am afraid I'm looking to deep into everything but yet I feel the best I've ever felt about being pregnant.I'm having very vivid pregnancy test dreams and pregnancy dreams. I have a super strong Sniffer this month too. My bbs are ache in my chest and my nipples are very very poof and darkening. I am really tires but I work 5 am- 3 pm so that's nothing new. Really emotional...started crying singing during church Wednesday night. My cp and cm are the same as always this time of the month but I'm also getting some pretty bad cramping that makes me think af will be here sooner than later. I get kinda unbalanced like my equilibrium is off but No sickness. I'm afraid I want it so bad I am looking way to far into all of this junk this month. This week can't get over with fast enough. ANY advice ladies??


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> OK so I'm going crazy this tww! I have googled everything that is going on with me and I'm still left frustrated. I am afraid I'm looking to deep into everything but yet I feel the best I've ever felt about being pregnant.I'm having very vivid pregnancy test dreams and pregnancy dreams. I have a super strong Sniffer this month too. My bbs are ache in my chest and my nipples are very very poof and darkening. I am really tires but I work 5 am- 3 pm so that's nothing new. Really emotional...started crying singing during church Wednesday night. My cp and cm are the same as always this time of the month but I'm also getting some pretty bad cramping that makes me think af will be here sooner than later. I get kinda unbalanced like my equilibrium is off but No sickness. I'm afraid I want it so bad I am looking way to far into all of this junk this month. This week can't get over with fast enough. ANY advice ladies??

:hugs:No advice, but big hugs..and UNDERSTANDING:haha: Why oh why! do pg and af symptoms look sooo close!!!! How many dpo are you? Hoping all your symptoms add up to good news:happydance:

I'm currently 12dpo today...trying not to make myself crazy either:haha: I've had nausea for DAYS...which makes me think I'm probably NOT pg...as it's prob too early for that. Thinking it could be related to low progesterone or low iron (have read that can cause nausea, too). BBs are really sore..but nothing new there either. I've been sooo tired, but who isn't?:haha: I've had waaay more twinges/cramps in this tww, BUUUT, I started using maca powder in my smoothies (around 3dpo)...so that could be causing some abdominal stuff, too:shrug: soooo, temps are still up..tomorrow's and Monday's temps will be telling. My lp has been anywhere from 12-14 days:thumbup: should see a temp drop tomorrow or Monday. I plan to test Tuesday morning if AF hasn't shown AND my temps haven't dropped:thumbup:...oooh, I'm also having big mood swings:nope:..getting pretty sick of myself:haha:

I know there's quite a few of us really close this cycle...I hope and PRAY that we see some BFPs out of this cycle:hugs: :dust::dust::kiss:


----------



## Angel baby

Momma- hopefully it will be BFP! Fx for you!!

AF made her appearance today for me so on to cycle 15. I bought royal jelly for this cycle and progesterone cream. I think I may start back temping this cycle too. It's been a while since I have done temps.


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith I pray that you get you :bfp: this month. I had ms at about 8 DPO with my son and it lasted till 2 weeks before i was due. UGh! I pray and pray for you.FX!! 

Angel, I'm so sorry hun. I've thought about picking back up temping also. 

I wanted to throw in there also that i usually lose hair like a dog shedding and it has stopped all together also. I know I'm prolly psyching myself out looking for all this stuff. I'm telling you this month has been totally out of WACK for me. Usually i know when i am out and this one has me puzzled.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel baby, sorry AF got ya:nope: I know how discouraging it is see that cycle number climb! There are SEVERAL of us gals here that have been TTC for many many cycles:cry: if this one's a bust for me..I start cycle 20..wow! Try not to lose hope:hugs: I think temping is a really good idea:thumbup: It's CHEAP and easy..AND can give you some good insight into your cycle!!! The months I DON'T temp...I go nuts..not knowing what's happening:haha: Best wishes for a sticky baby bean:hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks faith, I really hope you get bfp soon too! I kinda expected it this past cycle because I was ovulating on my blocked tube side. So surely it's my good tube side turn. I was suppose to get progesterone checked a few cycles ago and never did so I bought progesterone cream from amazon anyways because I see so many TR ladies with low progesterone. Figured after 15 cycles it wouldn't hurt to experiment, I'm starting to get use to seeing bfn! Lol!


----------



## alleysm

Man o man!! If this cycle busts for me im into cycle 31!!! Ugh...


----------



## cj72

MommaBrown- wow! You have some promising symptoms! Good luck to you!
Faith, I'm right behind you at cycle 18. Baby dust to you, girl!
Angel baby, sorry about af sweetie. I hope you get your sticky bean soon. Where did you buy the royal jelly?

Afm, 7 dpo and one weird thing. I usually have very sore bbs by now, but nothing. Not one ache! 5 mkre days til testing!


----------



## Angel baby

I bought a bottle about 3 weeks ago at the vitamin store and after reading up on it I realized it shouldn't have gensing in it so I ordered it through amazon. Should be in the next couple of days. I think it was 20.00. I got the capsule form cause I don't think I could handle the honey taste and they say it's yuck.


----------



## Mrstruth

momma and faith good luck on your BFP. 

Angel I am sorry, I do know your frustration with :af: all to well I was suppose to be off today but she isn't showing no signs of leaving I will be keeping my fxd for this cycle for you


----------



## Bebebump

My period will be here early in the morning. My belly and back are telling me so.. I made it until 28 days this month! Woot Woot for me. I wish all you Ladies the best. God bless.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Bebe


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, I'm out this month, too:cry: temp drop this morning followed by dear auntie F:nope:

SO, pressing forward to first clomid cycle...please, Lord, let this be it! [-o&lt;

Girls, still hoping and praying for lots of BFPs for those still in the TWW:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies :af: is still here going on two days longs than normal, would that affect my OV? Well just like faith I guess I will try Clomids next cycle as well


----------



## Angel baby

It shouldn't Affect ovulation. Goodluck with the clomid ladies. Im giving myself till October before I start anymore fertility treatments. Hope we all get that BFP this cycle!

Momma- any news yet?


----------



## camtex78

Mrstruth said:


> Hey ladies :af: is still here going on two days longs than normal, would that affect my OV? Well just like faith I guess I will try Clomids next cycle as well

:cry:....the thought of fertility meds


----------



## fluterby429

sorry that AF came for you Angel and FHL...what a bummer! 

ASF: I think I'm 5 or 6 dpo...I've been trying not to pay attention lol


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies, I am still believing for plenty of BFP here hugs xxxx. Stopping by for a belief to say hello and update. Azaria turned 2 months on the 23rd. Her last appointment she weighed 11lbs not sure how many oz off hand. Her 2 month appointment is the 2nd wk in Aug I am not looking foreward to the shots. However her weight I am still nursing. I have yet to get my period. I have been told that when nursing it prolongs men cycles. Azaria, the other night rolled over from her stomach to her back. It shocked the heck out of me lol. I screamed she rolled overrrrrrrrrrr lol. She is filled with joy and happiness. We r blessed to have her. 

When she was 2 weeks old we had a SIDS scare!!!!!!!I found her not breathing and we rushed her Children's Hosp ER where she stayed 1 week(sadly it was 4 babies there for unexplained breathing problems) The nurses told us that this happens very often and is VERY SCARY............ !!!! God and his protective loving angels were with her. Then her weight and temp dropped :( and dr thought something was wrong with her liver(allivated enyzmes) so we had to take her for abdominal u/s and other tests.......... PRAISE THE LORD all test came back normal!!!!!! Then her weight kept dropping which was a concern so we had to do weight checks every 2 days. Her weight remained stable and NO more weight checks PTL!!!!! It was a VERY SCARY NIGHTMARE!!!!! I thank the Lord that ALL IS TRULY WELL WITH Azaria now :) Not only is she a TR blessing she is a miracle from above. 

Ladies, don't lose hope the desire is placed there for a reason and it shall come to pass in its season. I remain in prayer for you all. Blessings be upon you all xxxx hugs


----------



## floppyears

Oh afm- still nursing, no period, using condoms for protection, excited about getting back in the gym. okie dokie gotta go angel muffin is paging me lol. I hope to get on more often to be of support unto my sisters.... With nursing its like all I do on the regular


----------



## Angel baby

Floppy so glad she is better! I Teared up reading that! Thank-you for the encouragement!


----------



## Mrstruth

Floppy what a beautiful baby! 
Cam yes I dont want to buy my options are running thin


----------



## floppyears

Angel baby said:


> Floppy so glad she is better! I Teared up reading that! Thank-you for the encouragement!

Thanks Angel :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry AF got you faith, and I really hope clomid brings you your lil bundle of joy soon xxxx

Aww floppy, you have been through such a frightening time with Azaria. Thank god everything is starting to go right for you now. By the way she is gorgeous xxxx

AFM well everything seems to good to be true for me! The only thing I'm really suffering with is bad MS :happydance: Everything has been perfect and plain sailing this time so I really think I have someone looking out for me? I'm for the NT scan 2 weeks today and can't wait to see LO again xxxx

Baby dust to everyone xxxx


----------



## jasminep0489

JoJo-Wow, time is flying by! Bet you can't wait to get into that safety of the second trimester, even though the worries never truly go away til they are here safe in our arms and then hearing the worries Floppy has had with her lil princess I know the worries we have now will still be around. Not that I don't worry about my children now but in different ways since they are older. It's strange to have a little baby to worry about again and all that brings. Glad to see your getting twice blessed! Anymore after this one? :flower:

Floppy- She is truly a little angel! Glad to hear she has made it through her difficult time and I'll pray for easy sailing for you both from here on out.
I know you are BFing and I may need to ask you and some of these other moms who have BF before some questions as this will be my first time trying it. I'm intent on doing this all the way this time! :flower:

Tryn- Where in the world is my bump buddy? I 

want an update!! :hugs:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies, TTC this month! Much :dust: your way!!


----------



## floppyears

jasminep0489 said:


> JoJo-Wow, time is flying by! Bet you can't wait to get into that safety of the second trimester, even though the worries never truly go away til they are here safe in our arms and then hearing the worries Floppy has had with her lil princess I know the worries we have now will still be around. Not that I don't worry about my children now but in different ways since they are older. It's strange to have a little baby to worry about again and all that brings. Glad to see your getting twice blessed! Anymore after this one? :flower:
> 
> Floppy- She is truly a little angel! Glad to hear she has made it through her difficult time and I'll pray for easy sailing for you both from here on out.
> I know you are BFing and I may need to ask you and some of these other moms who have BF before some questions as this will be my first time trying it. I'm intent on doing this all the way this time! :flower:
> 
> 
> Tryn- Where in the world is my bump buddy? I
> 
> want an update!! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies, TTC this month! Much :dust: your way!!

Ask away dear I will try my very best to help as much as possible. Thanks for your prayers. How r u feeling nowadays? Your getting close to the finish line :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Floppy- Other than the heartburn, swollen ankles, constant trips to the bathroom, and being huge in this horrible heat, everything is going great!! :winkwink: Just counting down the days til my baby boy is here.


----------



## Mommabrown

So AF got ya Faith. Wishing you lots of luck on clomid. 

AFm, i'm having some bad painful cramping. I am afraid Af is on her way. I've been debating on going to my DR also because i'm having pain a in my girl parts with these cramps. Ugh....


----------



## dpitts1341

Faith, sorry AF got you.

Glad everyone is doing well, try to stay cool in this heat.

AFM, today is CD16 and my monitor is still reading high. Last month I got Peak on cd15 and cd16, so I am not sure what is up. However on a good note, (tmi) this morning I had lots of EWCM, which is not normal for me. This is my second month taking EPO and I noticed a huge difference this month. Hopefully hubby won't be working out of town when it is time to catch this egg......

Come on ladies.... we are due for some :bfp:'s

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

whoa Floppy that would've freaked me out too. So glad lil muffin is doing better!!!

jasmine, I know being pregnant in the dead of the summer stinks. I was due in Oct with my first and I was so miserable. Hopefully the heat will pass soon. That way you're only misery will be swollen ankles and big belly LOL sorry girl

jojo- hope that morning sickness subsides a little for you soon

MommaBrown - how close to AF are you? Maybe those pains are something good!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Flutter...I have 4 days til she should show. They don't feel to good.


----------



## jasminep0489

Fluter- Yeah, I got lucky with my first two. They were born where I was big during cool months. But it's all worth every little ache and pain and all I can say is THANK GOD for air conditioning!!! :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!

Faith - uh oh.......i hope the clomid helps with your bfp!!!

MOMMAbrown - don't count yourself out yet!

jojo- im still battling ms some days......ugh i hope uit gets better for you soon!

jasmine - i had a baby due in september......and i swear it was the hottest summer ever!!!

i agree we are due for another bfp!!! BABYDUST!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm not complaining, I'd take this morning sickness anyday compared to what I went through with all my boys. I bled and was going in and out of premature labour all the time and waters breaking early and all sorts. I just seem to be sailing through it this time with no problems at all exept the MS which isn't to bad some days then really bad on others. With my daughter I had it all the way through til 28 weeks:cry: So I'm really hoping this LO is a girl too? xxx


----------



## Angel baby

Well I have a question for you, Im tired of fertility and GYN visits etc... 

My periods have been normal, they never fail me, I never have break thrue bleeding etc.... I ALWAYS have heavy flow the first day or two and then medium and I can go thrue a box of tampons in no time! It's been about 3 months since my last clomid cycle and about 5 months since my last trigger. So... The past 3 cycles my period have been dark brown and very light maybe lasting 2-3 days. I bet it's not enough blood for a super tampon for 3 days. I called last month and the fertility nurse just thought that maybe my lining was just thin but it hadn't been when I was doing fertility treatments. I had very good lining with the clomid so I decided not to go in because she didn't think it was anything. Well, this month same thing and really lasted 2 days. Really a day because the second day it was so light! Now I know I'm not pregnant but I'm concerned my hormones maybe off balanced and I don't want to hinder ttc. I am now 35, do you think maybe just age now? How is everyone elses periods? I know TMI but I'm just curious.


----------



## Mommabrown

Ladies I'm pregnant!!!!!!! In hospital right now getting betas and us done! I will check back in later and let you know hoe it turns out!


----------



## Angel baby

That is great news!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congrats mommabrown xxx


----------



## mammaspath

omg!!! when did you test mommabrown!!! CANT WAIT FOR AN UPDATE!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mommabrown said:


> Ladies I'm pregnant!!!!!!! In hospital right now getting betas and us done! I will check back in later and let you know hoe it turns out!

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Congratulations momma


----------



## cj72

Yay! Momma Brown!!!!!! 

Girls, have any of you had pretty bad cramps on one side ( feels like ovary area) and gotten a bfp?


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Yay! Momma Brown!!!!!!
> 
> Girls, have any of you had pretty bad cramps on one side ( feels like ovary area) and gotten a bfp?

Yep me babes, each time and way earlier than AF was due. The cramping was what made me test so early this time xxx


----------



## Bebebump

Congratulations Mommabrown :happydance:

CJ I have had that for over a week on my left side. I was due for my period today but she hasn't came yet. Negative testing though. I guess I just ovulated later than I thought. Should be around 13dpo or so, maybe 14?? Waiting for the witch. Wasting too many tests. I guess my pain was just from too much caffeine and my bladder was hurting or something. My cycles have been really irregular and my belly and back pain has been almost non-stop. I wish all you Ladies the best. I know my flow is coming cause I have felt her for days, she is just teasing me like the Witch she is.:nope:


----------



## cj72

I'm out of ic's...gonna have to use a real test tomorrow morning. I will be 10 dpo...


----------



## Angel baby

Goodluck cj!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck CJ!! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Good luck CJ and Bebe! I had some cramps too but they kinda felt like a pulling or stretching and a few pains to the cervix as well. Not a lot though but seems like cramps are the norm in the two week wait. I see it quite a bit. Hope this is your month!!! :hugs:

Good luck with the new beanie, momma! Hope it's a sticky one this time sweetie! :flower:

Angel- My period slowed way down over the years to where I had one medium day on day 1 and maybe a day or two of light flow and I got pregnant so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it. Something to look into though. I know the TR never really made it any heavier, but i got more PMS symptoms.


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Momma! So exciting!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats MommaBrown...I'm anxious for an update 

I hope you get your bfp's Bebe and cj


----------



## stmom26

Mommabrown said:


> Ladies I'm pregnant!!!!!!! In hospital right now getting betas and us done! I will check back in later and let you know hoe it turns out!

Congratulations Momma brown.:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, yeehaw!!!:yipee::dance::wohoo:


----------



## Mommabrown

So everything is good so far! I went in to Dr because I was cramping so bad and they had me do a ual. Showed up positive 10 dpo! So then I cried we talked and then went to hospital. Nothing seen in tubes which is great she said and my betas were good for being only 10 dpo too. So this little poppyseed and I are up 2 mornings in a row for an early breakfast. Lol I go to Dr Thursday. April 13 is our due date!!!


----------



## cj72

MommaB, so excited for you. If I get a bfp we'd have the same due date :)

Of course this morning at 10 dpo I took an early result Target brand hpt and got a neg. These aren't normal cramps for me. I was starting to wonder if its a kidney infection, but thats not where they are. 
My temps went back up today too...weird. tomorrow is 11 dpo and thats asvlong as I get in the LP, so generally I start spotting. Will let you know ;) Lots of baby dust coming your way ladies! Bring on those bfps!


----------



## fluterby429

MommaB YAY!!! :happydance::wohoo:

I go get my blood draw today to check my thyroid level. I'm hoping it's down!!!


----------



## stmom26

Mommabrown said:


> So everything is good so far! I went in to Dr because I was cramping so bad and they had me do a ual. Showed up positive 10 dpo! So then I cried we talked and then went to hospital. Nothing seen in tubes which is great she said and my betas were good for being only 10 dpo too. So this little poppyseed and I are up 2 mornings in a row for an early breakfast. Lol I go to Dr Thursday. April 13 is our due date!!!

I'm so happy for you MommaB:flower:


----------



## cj72

Fluterby, when do you get the results?


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies. I'm still in a daze. Praying everything goes gold with this one. I'm already feeling more positive about it than the other 2. Dr appointment Thursday to make sure everything is still going great! 

Fluter how'd your results come out? 

Cj. How's it going? Don't give up yet....I was told these wretched cramps were a great sign. Fx. For you hun.


----------



## alleysm

Mommabrown said:


> So everything is good so far! I went in to Dr because I was cramping so bad and they had me do a ual. Showed up positive 10 dpo! So then I cried we talked and then went to hospital. Nothing seen in tubes which is great she said and my betas were good for being only 10 dpo too. So this little poppyseed and I are up 2 mornings in a row for an early breakfast. Lol I go to Dr Thursday. April 13 is our due date!!!

Did they tell you what your betas were?


----------



## fluterby429

I'll probably know tomorrow or the next day at the latest what the results are. Fx'd they went down


----------



## alleysm

Flutter can you give a brief run down on good throid levels and what to ask to be tested for? I've realized here that if you don't tell the drs what to do, how and what to test for it doesnt get done in a timely fashion. Before i fired my last dr i made sure to remind her that she works for her patients we choose to hire her and now your fired. Bitchy, i know..


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> I'll probably know tomorrow or the next day at the latest what the results are. Fx'd they went down

Good luck Fluterby:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Mommabrown said:


> Ladies I'm pregnant!!!!!!! In hospital right now getting betas and us done! I will check back in later and let you know hoe it turns out!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Fluterby, how long do you have to wait for results?


----------



## floppyears

fluterby429 said:


> MommaB YAY!!! :happydance::wohoo:
> 
> I go get my blood draw today to check my thyroid level. I'm hoping it's down!!!

 whe are results due to come back?


----------



## fluterby429

I should know the results tomorrow or the next day


----------



## cj72

11 dpo, temps went down by .2 so just wating out af. I should start spotting tonight. Made my yearly appointment and will ask about femara. I've done the clomd route and it didn't work for me. My next plan is to see an re.


----------



## dpitts1341

flutter, hope everything comes back great! momma, you are in my prayers for this sticky bean.

afm, i am cd18 and STILL getting high readings on my CBEFM! at this point i am wondering if i will even ovulate this month. Oh well, BD eod on schedule :)


----------



## Mommabrown

So here it is I finally got a chance to take one at one going Dr. This afternoon! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







20120802_093216-1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fluterby429

Aww MommaB that looks beautiful!!!! So happy for you!!

AFM....tested this morning BFN 9 dpo :( boo


----------



## mammaspath

so excitedfor you mammab


----------



## Mommabrown

Ok so my numbers are Monday July 30(10 dpo) 52 Today Thursday Aug 2(13 dpo) 247...Looking good for baby....but now i have mild kidney failure that points to kidney disease! Ugh! Still happy for my jellybean!!


----------



## mammaspath

those are awesome numbers!

WHAT Are they doing about the kidney disease?


----------



## Mommabrown

They are sending me to a urologist...changing my diet and drink lots of water.


----------



## fluterby429

dpitts did you get your egg symbol yet?

Kidney failure? MommaB that is a little scarey. What made them check that?


----------



## Angel baby

Momma- do you have diabetes or blood pressure problems? That's a little scary.


----------



## cj72

Whats the plan for that Momma? Praying for you


----------



## fluterby429

Soo good news and bad news. My thyroid went down to 2.1 and that was ony after 4 1/2 weeks of meds not even 6 weeks. So I can do clomid. She finally went over all the other tests that I had when I took the PCOS test. My triglyceride level was a little high at 176 and should be 150 or under but she said with a little diet and exercise that I should be able to get it down easily and to take Fish Oil which I just started doing anyway 2 weeks ago. My testosterone level was a ittle elevated too. That could be from PCOS but nothing else points to it but the treatment would be clomid anyway. Finally my hydroxyprogesterone level was also up a little. Should be less than 185 and mine was 211. She wants me to have another draw on that at the very begining of cycle to have that re-checked. I'll do that when I go in for my clomid check next week.


----------



## Mommabrown

I went to the Dr on Monday and they worried i had a UTI. So they did a UA. Well i had Moderate Granular Casts and Amorphous Crystals and High Protien so they ran the test to see if something was going on well low and behold there it is Chronic Kidney Disease stage2. I am so glad my little poppyseed is doing good but now i have to watch everything i do. I don't have diabetes they ran that to only 96. I have had high blood pressure but nothing to serious i thought but it is looking to be the very source of it. 

fluter i am glad your thyroid came down i am certain that since your Dr is paying close attention to everything they will get it all worked out. I hope that you get to start back on clomid and get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## camtex78

Well ladies here is my lil beaner...heard the heartbeat as well so :happydance:
not sure on what i should go by LMP or ovulation since i did ovulate earlier 6w 3d if i go by LMP or 6w 6d if i go by Ovulation...:dohh:


https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/6weeks2days.jpg


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh. Cam how beautiful! So happy for you.


----------



## camtex78

Mommabrown said:


> Awh. Cam how beautiful! So happy for you.

congrats to u :happydance:...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the pic CAm!! Looks like your lil bean is good and snug! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Hey flutter, glad your doc is keeping a close eye on you. 

cam, so excited to see the pic of your lil bean!

Afm, day 19 and still got high reading. Temp was up this morning by .4 degrees so who knows. Of course I will keep you all updated. I am so glad we are getting some good news on the board. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## cj72

Cam, she looks just like you...


----------



## mammaspath

awesome pic cam!!!!!

my next scan is at 20 weeks.......and i find out what the gender is.......so excited!!!


----------



## jojo1972

mammaspath said:


> awesome pic cam!!!!!
> 
> my next scan is at 20 weeks.......and i find out what the gender is.......so excited!!!

Have you felt baby move yet? xxx


----------



## cj72

The witch got me. cycle 19, here we go.


----------



## fluterby429

Aww MammaS how exciting!!!

Boo on the witch CJ...I'm sure I'll be right behind you. 10dpo and BFN this morning for me

Good Luck Dpitts!!!


----------



## alleysm

Following close behind too :( temp drop this morning 11dpo...


----------



## mnjhowell

So sorry CJ


----------



## mammaspath

jojo1972 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> awesome pic cam!!!!!
> 
> my next scan is at 20 weeks.......and i find out what the gender is.......so excited!!!
> 
> Have you felt baby move yet? xxxClick to expand...

well i felt a couple flutters a couple days ago.........i really think it was baby since it poked me in the same spot twice.......it was like a tickle......can't wait for them to get stronger!!!

when do you usally feel movement?


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Cam and Momma!! Cam this is a beautiful picture!


----------



## jojo1972

mammaspath said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> awesome pic cam!!!!!
> 
> my next scan is at 20 weeks.......and i find out what the gender is.......so excited!!!
> 
> Have you felt baby move yet? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> well i felt a couple flutters a couple days ago.........i really think it was baby since it poked me in the same spot twice.......it was like a tickle......can't wait for them to get stronger!!!
> 
> when do you usally feel movement?Click to expand...

With Callum I started feeling him at the same time as you now, I'm hoping I feel this one as early too :winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

Well I have a 2 month old daughter and I just got a positive HPT!! I was suppose to test on Monday before I go in to have my new mirena put in and I can't stop throwing up so DH and I decided I better test early! I don't know what to think right now! My daughter is high needs, my mom is on hospice, and I'm walking a thin line of insanity!


----------



## alleysm

Awe.. i felt that same way my number 2 and 3 daughters are 11 months apart. Had an 18mo old a newborn and was running two weeks late to my post delivery check up. Got there and they told me i was pregnant again.. trust me it will work out hun.


----------



## Angel baby

Mnj- it's going to be alright and god has a plan for you! Congrats! You got this!


----------



## cj72

Congrats mnj! It will be okay. Remember she will be 11 mo then and maybe not as high needs as she is now. Wow fertile Myrtle! Maybe after this one you can have a little girl for me. Since both of our oh's are named Johnny....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats mnj! Don't worry, it will all come together. :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all!! I truly feel so sorry that this happened to me when so many of my dear TR sisters are still waiting :( I want to give this to each of you so badly! We were not planning on having another one at all, it's apprant God had other plans for us. 
My mom is not doing well at all and I don't know if I should share with her the news. I know she will be so disappointed that she will most likely not be here for this baby so I wonder if I should let her go with no disappointment. Does that make sense?


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats mnj. I don't know how I'd feel. Getting one will be plenty but two. Wow Congrats!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats mnj! I know it seems like a struggle now but I promise you can do it. One of my friends and fellow tr sister had them back to back just like that. I adopted my dd when she was 13mo old and my youngest was 11mo old and I had a 3 year old. It was pure insanity but I loved every minute of it. As far as your mother, I think you should do what you feel is best in your heart hun...sending you a big ol hug. How is dh taking the news?


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Well I have a 2 month old daughter and I just got a positive HPT!! I was suppose to test on Monday before I go in to have my new mirena put in and I can't stop throwing up so DH and I decided I better test early! I don't know what to think right now! My daughter is high needs, my mom is on hospice, and I'm walking a thin line of insanity!

:hugs: and congrats :flower:. God doesn't give one more than that person can bear. I agree with the ladies it may seem like a lot right now I believe that you all will be fine. Your baby now will be almost one by the time you have this one right? I know your in shock right now and can't imagine how you will make it. You can do it honey. Your a great mommy and doing such a good job. You know your mother and what she can tolerate and handle better than anyone. Listen to your inner voice on whether share with her or not. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I COULDN'T HELP BUT SMILE WHEN I SAW THAT...I'M IN AWE!! What are the chances?? Yes, I would most certainly say that God has a plan. Just take it one day at a time...and even moment by moment, if necessary. I'm so sorry your mom is not doing well:cry: you have so much to deal with emotionally...but you WILL make it through..you seem to be a very strong women. (and very fertile, too!:haha:) Izzy will thank you when she's older for giving her a sibling that will be her BEST FRIEND! Huge CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

Confirmed with a frer and a digi this morning. Thank you ladies for all the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you all!! I truly feel so sorry that this happened to me when so many of my dear TR sisters are still waiting :( I want to give this to each of you so badly! We were not planning on having another one at all, it's apprant God had other plans for us.
> My mom is not doing well at all and I don't know if I should share with her the news. I know she will be so disappointed that she will most likely not be here for this baby so I wonder if I should let her go with no disappointment. Does that make sense?

First of all, massive congrats and you'll be fine hunny. Secondly.... Your mum WILL be there for this LO whether it be on earth or in spirit. She will never leave you all xxxx


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you all!! I truly feel so sorry that this happened to me when so many of my dear TR sisters are still waiting :( I want to give this to each of you so badly! We were not planning on having another one at all, it's apprant God had other plans for us.
> My mom is not doing well at all and I don't know if I should share with her the news. I know she will be so disappointed that she will most likely not be here for this baby so I wonder if I should let her go with no disappointment. Does that make sense?

This one was just MEANT TO BE!!!......Huge Congratulations hunny, you deserve this just as much as anyone else, it is wonderful news to know :hugs:You will cope just fine....2 little ones together....perfect...they will keep each other happy xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats MNJ god has his plans so you are certainly in good hands! Congrats also to Clunky for her BFP after a trying nine months... Ladies our Time is coming


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks MrsT.

Hi Ladies

Well after 9 months and 12 cycles I am happy to say we finally got our BFP. We are both scared and praying that it's in the right place.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cluckymumof5 said:


> Thanks MrsT.
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well after 9 months and 12 cycles I am happy to say we finally got our BFP. We are both scared and praying that it's in the right place.

That's wonderful news! Best wishes for a healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! Congrats Clucky!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations CLucky!!!! :hugs:

Well, AF got me today. I guess my cycles are back to normal. Before I had my TR, my cycles were 23-24 days. Since then, my cycles have been 25-28 days. This cycle was 23 days.

I am now on cycle 6. :cry: I never thought I would still be trying. I actually thought that by now, I would be atleast 12 weeks pregnant. :cry: This is so depressing. I was so sure this month. I had been having weird cramps (I never cramp until after AF has arrived) and just felt odd. 

This is so freaking depressing. :cry: I just don't know how much more crying each month I can handle.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Clucky...HH9 to you


----------



## mammaspath

congrats clucky!!!!

yay we have had 2 bfps in the last week........how awesome is that!!!!

girls i know there are more coming........don't give up!!!!


----------



## cluckymumof5

GalvanBaby said:


> Congratulations CLucky!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Well, AF got me today. I guess my cycles are back to normal. Before I had my TR, my cycles were 23-24 days. Since then, my cycles have been 25-28 days. This cycle was 23 days.
> 
> I am now on cycle 6. :cry: I never thought I would still be trying. I actually thought that by now, I would be atleast 12 weeks pregnant. :cry: This is so depressing. I was so sure this month. I had been having weird cramps (I never cramp until after AF has arrived) and just felt odd.
> 
> This is so freaking depressing. :cry: I just don't know how much more crying each month I can handle.

Hon I feel your pain. Believe me if it can happen for me after being given a 6% chance of falling pregnant naturally it'll happen for you too. It was a long painful and at times heartbreaking 9 months for me but we got there in the end. I pray this is your lucky cycle. xo


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks CLucky, that means a lot. :hugs: 

OH pisses me off. He came in the room and saw me crying and said, I told you not to get your hopes up. It will happen when it happens.

I told him, you know what? How the hell do you not expect me to get my hopes up when my body plays these evil ass tricks on me!! You are 25 and I am almost 34 so, it us easy for you to say it will happen when it happens. I don't have that luxury now. 

I don't know if I am more mad or sad. I feel like yelling and cying at the same time. Hell, I don't even know if my surgery was a complete success. SHe said that she ran the dye before closing me up and all was open so maybe so, but could something shift and close them back up?


----------



## cluckymumof5

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks CLucky, that means a lot. :hugs:
> 
> OH pisses me off. He came in the room and saw me crying and said, I told you not to get your hopes up. It will happen when it happens.
> 
> I told him, you know what? How the hell do you not expect me to get my hopes up when my body plays these evil ass tricks on me!! You are 25 and I am almost 34 so, it us easy for you to say it will happen when it happens. I don't have that luxury now.
> 
> I don't know if I am more mad or sad. I feel like yelling and cying at the same time. Hell, I don't even know if my surgery was a complete success. SHe said that she ran the dye before closing me up and all was open so maybe so, but could something shift and close them back up?

My obgyn told me that regardless of whether the due went through or not there's a possibility that my cilia had been damaged so the egg couldn't move down the tubes. She didn't tell me if there's anyway to check this though.


----------



## jojo1972

Big congrats clucky :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Angel baby

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks CLucky, that means a lot. :hugs:
> 
> OH pisses me off. He came in the room and saw me crying and said, I told you not to get your hopes up. It will happen when it happens.
> 
> I told him, you know what? How the hell do you not expect me to get my hopes up when my body plays these evil ass tricks on me!! You are 25 and I am almost 34 so, it us easy for you to say it will happen when it happens. I don't have that luxury now.
> 
> I don't know if I am more mad or sad. I feel like yelling and cying at the same time. Hell, I don't even know if my surgery was a complete success. SHe said that she ran the dye before closing me up and all was open so maybe so, but could something shift and close them back up?

Hang in there and clucky is right. Everything can be perfect but it takes cilia to move the egg down. I'm on my 15th cycle and I think that every month. I do have one blocked tube and I guess that's from scar tissue from surgery. How long ago was it you had the reversal? Is it time for hsg? Hugs! Have faith and let's hope for a miracle!

CONGRATs on the BFP!!! That's awesome!


----------



## mnjhowell

Clucky CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Galvan one day at a time! Are you charting? Your cycle seems a bit short at 23 days, so I was wondering if you know when you O and how long your LP is. 

AFM I had my beta drawn this morning, been having some bloody mucus discharge for 2 days now and some cramps, I know it can be normal but it still makes me worry.


----------



## GalvanBaby

mnjhowell said:


> Clucky CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Galvan one day at a time! Are you charting? Your cycle seems a bit short at 23 days, so I was wondering if you know when you O and how long your LP is.
> 
> AFM I had my beta drawn this morning, been having some bloody mucus discharge for 2 days now and some cramps, I know it can be normal but it still makes me worry.

I usually O on CD 12. My LP has been really short a few times since I started charting in November. I have had 3 7 or 8 day LPs, a couple 10 day ones, 2 14 day ones with Clomid, and the rest were 11-12 days.

I did bring this up to my DR. I know that the LP is supposed to be steady, but my flucuates so much. My Dr told me that it can sometimes flucuate and not to worry. I just moved 2 months ago so I am changing FS and I am ging to request to have the hormone checks done throughout my cycle. 

I had my TR on March 5, 2012. She did say that the left side was damaged some, but it was good and open. I really don't expect to get a BFP when I O on that side. She said thta my right side was perfect though.


TMI: This AF is really odd. It is very heavy and painful. I usually have a mor eor less heavy day on the 3rd day, but it started hheavy and hasn't stopped. I woke up to everything red in the middle of the night and when I stood up, it went everywhere. 3 hours later, it did the same thing. I wonder why the AF is so odd. I have never had one like this.


----------



## mnjhowell

Maybe your body is starting to regulate and cleaning itself out good? Not sure on that. I hope you can get the hormone checks done and bring on your BFP! 

Afm my hcg came back at 17 and progesterone was 7.9
OB thinks it won't be a viable pregnancy since my numbers are so low. We decided to wait it out and see what happens. All things in Gods hands :)


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan..I would really suggest you getting an hsg done to check your tubes. I'm not saying this is your case but just because the dye went through during surger doesn't mean that there wasn't scare tissue build up afterwards. I'm sure you're fine but for your piece of mind I'd get it done. My TR doctor told me to be sure to get it done 2 mo post op. I would also start taking some B vitamins to help with your LP. A 23 day cycle is too short. My RE said it should be at least a 26 day cycle with no less than a 11 day LP. Your surgery wasn't all that long ago. So hang in there...I'm sure your time is coming :)

mnj are you not planning on taking prog suppositories for the low numbers or are you just going to ride it out and see what happens? I hope everything turns ok for you 

AFM tested last night and BFN so AF should be here tomorrow


----------



## cj72

Mnj, I'm sending good vibes your way for positive outcome. Smooches!

Galvan, that isnt normal. You need to call your doctor right now!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats clucky! 

Galvan Im sorry hun. It's so hard after a tr. I'd get into your Dr soon and have then start with checking hormones and tubes first. Best of luck to you. 

Mnj hope that everything works out for you hun. 


Afm, still doing good just a bit Moody. I have an US on the13th to see my little brown baby.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I plan on going to a new FS (I just moved) when I return from my trip to the States in September. That will be 2 more cycles, one of which we will miss. 

I am going to print out my past 6 months of charts and take them to show that I have been charting and keeping up with everything.

I will request hormone profiles (I think they are CD3, CD15, and CD 21 right?) and a HSG. Anything else, I may need?


----------



## mnjhowell

Galvan has your hubby had a semen analysis done yet? If not prob wouldn't hurt to get one. But don't forget you are still very early into ttc so don't get yourself down and worried. Youve still got plenty of time, and your young!! 

Bleeding has started to get pretty heavy. Not sure what's going on but I have my thoughts. I will get another lab draw done Wednesday anyways :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

mnjhowell said:


> Galvan has your hubby had a semen analysis done yet? If not prob wouldn't hurt to get one. But don't forget you are still very early into ttc so don't get yourself down and worried. Youve still got plenty of time, and your young!!
> 
> Bleeding has started to get pretty heavy. Not sure what's going on but I have my thoughts. I will get another lab draw done Wednesday anyways :(

I made him get a SA before the cut on me!! I was not going through the pain r expense without knowing beforehand that he was good. The dr said that his results were awesome. I forgot to get a copy of the paper and don't remember what she said, just that.

Good luck Mnj take care.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. Had my first appointment yesterday, confirmed the pregnancy and had bloods drawn today (results Friday) and another lot done on Friday to make sure the numbers are going up. Still testing like an idiot, I guess after so long not seeing 2 lines I'm still in shock. Every time I take a test I hold my breath praying that 2 lines come up. My early scan is booked for the 23rd August all going well to make sure bub's in the right place and growing okay. I have everything crossed that this little one is a tough nut and I dont lose it. Only symptoms I've had so far is tingly boobs (all the time), blue veins popping out on my boobs, cramps (I hate the cramps, I must check 10 times a day I havent started bleeding) and back pain towards the end of the day.

Galvansbaby you ovulate on around the same day as I do CD12 and my LP was really short at the beginning (down to 6 days at one stage). The only thing that moved it (it was 12 days when I got my BFP) was 125mg of B6. I started on 100mg and it moved it up to 9 days than added the 25mg and it moved it another 2 days. I even had one month were my LP was 15 days (holy moly). Have you looked into CoQ10, I was taking that to increase the quality of my eggs (still taking it now). I took 300mg a day for 2 months. I really hope you find the answers soon or even better still get a huge BFP this cycle.


----------



## cj72

<3 mnj...Clucky, I was feading about coq10 yesterday. Did you take it on your own or did the doc say to take it? I plan on asking mine about it...300 mg a day, huh? I think I may try fresh royal jelly too... If you dont mind me asking, how old are you and how long have you been ttc? I'm 40 and been at this 19 cycles...


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I am stopping by to say hello! Congrats to the women expecting and good luck to those of you still TTC. 

Afm I am set to OV today but I really believe I ovulated Over the weekend, my cm has started drying up, fri I had cramps and my tummy was cramping from Friday night to early Sat morning. I BD Sat around 11-1130 Sunday I had cm but that night I started drying up. Today I dont have any OV signs idk what to think.
Okay ladies PLEASE help me out I am confused, after coming in from the school stop with the kids I was extremely tired so I took a nap, when I woke about 30 minutes ago I was spotting very light, but why my cycle was two weeks ago so why am I spotting! Ladies I am LITERALLY spotting not dark but lightly. what could be wrong

Anyhow ladies I am wishing you the best, also my sister had a TR and she conceived multiples, she was drinking geritol like I am and she was 41


----------



## fluterby429

MrsT it the spotting could be from ovulation it could also be you are low on progestrone. Have you had that checked before? 

AFM...spotting started so called in to get my appointment for the clomid check and they couldn't get me in until Sat. morning...makes me CD5. I'm so annoyed. This is the 2nd time I've had this issue where they don't have any appointments avab. They've made some changes and I dont like it. However bc of my insurance I'm stuck there!


----------



## cluckymumof5

cj72 said:


> <3 mnj...Clucky, I was feading about coq10 yesterday. Did you take it on your own or did the doc say to take it? I plan on asking mine about it...300 mg a day, huh? I think I may try fresh royal jelly too... If you dont mind me asking, how old are you and how long have you been ttc? I'm 40 and been at this 19 cycles...

My doctor is hopeless so I started taking it on my own. Started on 150mg daily to make sure I didnt have any horrible reactions to it then increased it to 300mg the next month. I'm 37 (almost 38 :blush:) and we had our reversal last September and started trying in October. I've read a heap of positive stuff about it and after months and months of seeing BFN's I was ready to try cyanide if it helped :haha: . I spoke to my obgyn about it at my last visit and she said that her patients who go through IVF use it to increase the quality of their eggs.


----------



## mnjhowell

Got not pregnant on my last digi this morning :(
Not real sure how I feel about it actually.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: mnj. I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Flutery I have had it done Twice I have and my doctor stated my progesterone level is good and I am also using progesterone cream

Mnj I am sorry! I know that hurt all to well.


----------



## mammaspath

mnj - i dont even know what to say......but if you need to talk all these wonderful ladies are hear to listen!!!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sorry mnj, hang in there! You have so much on your plate right now! Hugs! 

I might have to start taking coq10. I'm taking royal jelly and bought some progesterone cream after O too. I went to acupuncture last week and she gave me some pills called si wu wan. (in Chinese) lol! Anyways I had a allergic reaction to them and broke out in a rash all over my body. So I had to stop them. Hope that doesn't mess with my ovulation and cycle. They were suppose to promote circulation, more blood flow to the uterus and ovaries and help with the lining. I'm disappointed I have an allergy to them.


----------



## jasminep0489

Sorry to hear, MNJ. You didn't have time to get used to the news of being pregnant again when this happened. Bless your heart, I bet your hormones are all over the place. Like you said though...in God's hands. That's where your lil angel is now. 

Congrats Clucky!! Hope you have a H&H 9!!!!


----------



## cj72

cluckymumof5 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> <3 mnj...Clucky, I was feading about coq10 yesterday. Did you take it on your own or did the doc say to take it? I plan on asking mine about it...300 mg a day, huh? I think I may try fresh royal jelly too... If you dont mind me asking, how old are you and how long have you been ttc? I'm 40 and been at this 19 cycles...
> 
> My doctor is hopeless so I started taking it on my own. Started on 150mg daily to make sure I didnt have any horrible reactions to it then increased it to 300mg the next month. I'm 37 (almost 38 :blush:) and we had our reversal last September and started trying in October. I've read a heap of positive stuff about it and after months and months of seeing BFN's I was ready to try cyanide if it helped :haha: . I spoke to my obgyn about it at my last visit and she said that her patients who go through IVF use it to increase the quality of their eggs.Click to expand...

I'm going to pick some up tomorrow! They arent very expensive either. Thanks Clucky!

Mnj, my heart goes out to you babes. ((Hugs))


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry mnj, it hurts no matter what stage you're at hun. My heart really goes out to you both and I hope your mum is doing ok? Much love being sent your way xxx


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry mnj ((hugs))

MrsT...hmm well then maybe it is from ovulation. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry MNJ, hugs for you.


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi to everyone! Can I just rant for a bit and then i will get done?

i know that each of you ladies knows exactly what i am going through, this is the most exhausting and emotionally trying thing I have done in my life (trying to conceive). I feel like a whimp because I have only been at it for 2 months and seriously feel like throwing in the towel. I know that some of you may want to cuss at me because i am a relative newbie and feel like giving up. For those of you that are dedicated and have been trying for awhile, my hat is off to you! You are unmistakably a trooper. 

I am so moody lately, and i have hubby constantly reminding me that my TR was supposed to help with that and it has yet to. This month using my CBEFM I only got high readings..... really???? According to my bbt and FF I O'd on cd21 and according to countdown to pregnancy I O'd on cd18..... so who knows!

Everyone around me is either pregnant or having a baby (like really in labor today, ugh!)

I am not the most patient person (as I am sure you are gathering) but will I ever get pregnant? I ask myself that everyday........


ok, done.

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Angel baby

Dpitts- I'm sure alot of us feels this way on regular basis. I'm not a patient person either but... I think in the beginning when we initially get the reversal done, we are excited and thrilled to actually be possible to get pregnant again as if we are restored. And weather it's a month after or 2 months or 15 months in my case it's discouraging each month but also a little better at coping with it. It's ok to feel frustrated and good to get it out no matter how long it's taking. Oh and every time AF arrives, I threaten that I'm done trying but month after month I get over my spell and I'm back trying! As for moodiness, I'm more moody than I was before the tubal but I know it's the stress of TTC with no results. Hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Dpitts...we've all been there hun. Hang in there! I hope your journey is a short one. I know I'm still surprised in the length of time it has taken myself. I'm almost done!!! As far as your CBEM, is this your first month using it? If so, that is pretty common. It takes it a bit to adjust to your hormone levels. Don't freak out, I'm sure you O'd :)


----------



## cluckymumof5

Sorry to hear that mnj.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Dpitts, I am on cycle 6 and I have felt like that every single month. am more moody now than before TR, but like Flutter said it is duew to the TTC stress. I was VERY fertile before TR and expected to be the same Post TR. So to be on cycle 6 about did it for me. I am at the beginning of cycle 6 and still feel sad and upset that I didn't catch the egg, but that feeling is slowly going away. I am now getting excited again for this cycle and I have made a deal with myself this time. If no BFP, I will not cry and be upset. 

I plan on buying TTC supplies when I am in States. Hopefully, that will help us catch the egg.

Also, don't give up. There a plenty of women on here who got the BFP 9 months, 12 months, and I think even 18 months or longer after the TR. I hate hearing what I am going to say, but it is true: I know it seems like forever, but it will happen when it is supposed to. :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Thank you to everyone, I just needed to vent. I know all things will happen when they are supposed to, just that always doesn't correspond with my timeline. I wish everyone here a short journey as it is trying. 

Everyone woman on here is strong and amazing. 


flutter, i used the monitor last month too, and it gave me peak on c14 &cd15, this month all highs. I am temping and i can see i ovulated, but which day i am not sure.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## fluterby429

MommaB wondering how you are doing hun


----------



## cj72

Started my coQ10 today to restore egg health. 60 100 mg fr $19 and you get another bottle for 1 cent. Clucky took 300 mg/day, so I'm trying it ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> MommaB wondering how you are doing hun

I'm doing good. Tired and achey and still having some cramps but still good and ready for Monday when we have another scan of the baby. How are you?


----------



## mammaspath

Mommabrown said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> MommaB wondering how you are doing hun
> 
> I'm doing good. Tired and achey and still having some cramps but still good and ready for Monday when we have another scan of the baby. How are you?Click to expand...

can;t wait to see the baby!!! how exciting!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm excited for you MommaB!!!

cj where did you buy it?


----------



## cj72

Vitamin world.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies.:hugs: I can't wait either. Just to see my little poppyseed will ease my mind so much![-o&lt; I am so emotional and craazy:devil:....Wow i hope these hormones chill out soon!:dohh:


----------



## alleysm

So i decides to look back at my old charts and i have a chronic 10 day luteal phase... which i knew but i enjoy depressing myself about it from time to time.. i take a b complex and have progesterone supplements for when and of i ever get a bfp... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jasminep0489

Mommabrown said:


> Thanks Ladies.:hugs: I can't wait either. Just to see my little poppyseed will ease my mind so much![-o&lt; I am so emotional and craazy:devil:....Wow i hope these hormones chill out soon!:dohh:

Mine didn't get too bad 'til this last trimester. Somedays are worse than others. :blush: It's quite funny sometimes when I look back on the bad days. Especially when I've been in the heat....watch out!! :haha:


----------



## jasminep0489

alleysm said:


> So i decides to look back at my old charts and i have a chronic 10 day luteal phase... which i knew but i enjoy depressing myself about it from time to time.. i take a b complex and have progesterone supplements for when and of i ever get a bfp... anyone have any suggestions?

How much B6 is in the complex? I think it's the B6 that extends the LP and most of the ladies on here who take it for that take 100mg or more. You ladies who take it, chime in here!! :winkwink: I know it's helped them.


----------



## cluckymumof5

mnjhowell said:


> Maybe your body is starting to regulate and cleaning itself out good? Not sure on that. I hope you can get the hormone checks done and bring on your BFP!
> 
> Afm my hcg came back at 17 and progesterone was 7.9
> OB thinks it won't be a viable pregnancy since my numbers are so low. We decided to wait it out and see what happens. All things in Gods hands :)


Hi mnj

I think I'm going through the same thing as you. Got my hcg results back today and they aren't good. Beta was 22 and progesterone 20 so it's likely i'll miscarry it the next few days. :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cluckymumof5 said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Maybe your body is starting to regulate and cleaning itself out good? Not sure on that. I hope you can get the hormone checks done and bring on your BFP!
> 
> Afm my hcg came back at 17 and progesterone was 7.9
> OB thinks it won't be a viable pregnancy since my numbers are so low. We decided to wait it out and see what happens. All things in Gods hands :)
> 
> 
> Hi mnj
> 
> I think I'm going through the same thing as you. Got my hcg results back today and they aren't good. Beta was 22 and progesterone 20 so it's likely i'll miscarry it the next few days. :cry:Click to expand...

clucky, I'm so sorry:cry: I'm praying for a miracle for you:hugs: will they draw again tomorrow?


----------



## cluckymumof5

I just started bleeding so it's all over. :cry:


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry Clucky....


----------



## fluterby429

oh Clucky I'm so sorry...my heart is just breaking for you ladies... sending you a big hug


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs:Oh No cluck! I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## jasminep0489

So sorry, Clucky! :hugs: I know how hard it is, sweetie! You'll be pregnant again soon. I'm sure of it! Just take this one day at a time. You know you're fertile again! It's hard to see any good out of a MC, but that's something that will hopefully ease your mind a little. It did me when I had my MC after TR.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Clucky, I'm so sorry for the heartbreak:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: This is such a tough road:nope:


----------



## crystal69uk

So sorry to hear of your news Clucky :hugs: its just devastating to hear, but we are all here to support you...Take care hunny x


----------



## mammaspath

oh clucky...........my totaly heart goes out to you..........im so sorry!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

cluckymumof5 said:


> I just started bleeding so it's all over. :cry:

I am so sorry clucky. If you feel like talking I am here for you. 

I also started bleeding heavily today. I was standing at the cashier waiting to pay for our lunch and had a huge gush of blood. It soaked my shorts and ran all down my legs. All I could do was cry.


----------



## cj72

Clucky and mnj, Im so sorry you're going through this! ((Hugs)) girls. If and when you are ready to try again, you know the possibility is there. Keeping you in our hearts and prayers <3

Cd8? About time for buying opks and give good ole try #19 a go. We practiced last night for what oh calls "game day". :) 300 mg of coQ10 , and about to hit up some robitussin. Also lost 14 lbs...a stone to you uk girls...of course I have more to go. Im convinced its the issue, so THIS time Im following through on losing it.


----------



## cluckymumof5

mnjhowell said:


> cluckymumof5 said:
> 
> 
> I just started bleeding so it's all over. :cry:
> 
> I am so sorry clucky. If you feel like talking I am here for you.
> 
> I also started bleeding heavily today. I was standing at the cashier waiting to pay for our lunch and had a huge gush of blood. It soaked my shorts and ran all down my legs. All I could do was cry.Click to expand...

I'm sorry your going through this as well mnj. Can I ask what do I do? If this baby was in my tubes (we were having an ultrasound next fortnight to check so I have no idea at the moment where it was) would it rupture my tube being so small at 4 weeks pregnant or would it dissolve. Do I go to the hospital or just wait and see. 

I'm really struggling emotionally with how I feel. On one hand I'm so angry that this has happened to me and devastated that we're losing this baby after trying for so long. On the other hand I'm grateful that I now know for sure my tubes were open and working and that we can make a baby. I can't believe that the blissful week of walking around with a little bean inside me is over and that we now go back to the endless TTC circle. :cry:


----------



## floppyears

Mnj and Clucky sorry for your loss hugging the both of you. Comfort and peace prayers for you both


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry for your loss Clucky :cry: I hope you and mnj catch again real soon. Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies, 3rd day f coQ10 which I also found at walmart last night. Wow, do I have energy! Of course is cd9 and Im getting o pain already?!?! Neg opk tho. Faith, that pineapple is sounding better and better. For better implantation you cut a pineapple into 5 portions and eat it fr 5 days starting at 1 dpo.


----------



## alleysm

Cj you have your tr at chtrc? How long were your tubes? Just curious! And i havent heard of the pineapple theory! Please elaborate!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have read about the pineapple as well, but it is the pineapple core. A couple of girls on here did it after IVF and IUI and got their BFP. I have planned on trying it, but keep forgetting to buy fresh pineapple when I am at the store. Here in Mexico where I live, the stores are 25 minutes away. :(


----------



## alleysm

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD AND HOLY somebody fill me in on the pineapple!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cut a pineapple core into 5 pieces and eat one piece a day for 5 days starting at 1DPO. This will help with implantation.

Also, eat walnuts. They help the pineapple core.


----------



## mnjhowell

Pineapple contains bromelain which is suppose to help with the lining of the uterus which can help with implantation. It also is suppose to help kick start labor. 

I tried it with all 3 of my IVF cycles and also this pregnancy and got NOTTA, NOTHING, SHIT any of the times :( but I love pineapple so it's all good :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Really, Mnj. I have read that it is good, but wasn't sure. Maybe it helps when the problem is with the lining or something? WHo knows? 

I ate pineapple a couple of times, but thought maybe it wasn't enough. :D

I have a question ladies. TMI: This AF was 3 days early. It was very heavy, painful with lots of clots, and lasted a day longer than normal. I am wondering if maybe something tried to stick and didn't and that could have caused it? What do you think? Or has my imagination gone too wild?


----------



## cj72

alleysm said:


> Cj you have your tr at chtrc? How long were your tubes? Just curious! And i havent heard of the pineapple theory! Please elaborate!

I did on 4/13/11. 6.5 on the right and 5 on the left. (April showers thread) Coag. I love some pineapple, so I'm gonna eat the core and everything else lol! My right ovary hurt so badly last night that it was like I was on clomid again,wow. Will do couple of opks again today.


----------



## cj72

GalvanBaby said:


> Really, Mnj. I have read that it is good, but wasn't sure. Maybe it helps when the problem is with the lining or something? WHo knows?
> 
> I ate pineapple a couple of times, but thought maybe it wasn't enough. :D
> 
> I have a question ladies. TMI: This AF was 3 days early. It was very heavy, painful with lots of clots, and lasted a day longer than normal. I am wondering if maybe something tried to stick and didn't and that could have caused it? What do you think? Or has my imagination gone too wild?

I have wondered that myself in the past. You arent crazy. Good luck this cycle sweetie!


----------



## dpitts1341

Well I took a test this morning :bfn:

Also I tried to add my chart to my signature. I am so unsure of when I ovulated, FF says cd21 and CTP says cd18...

What do you think?


----------



## alleysm

Definately cd18


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD 18, dpitts. I hate when FF does that. IT used to confuse me. 

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Could be either, dpitts. Mine does the same thing, so I use cbe opks to know the difference. Otherwise I just end up pulling my hair out!


----------



## mnjhowell

Please pray for my family ladies. We are really struggling watching mom die. Hospice is keeping her heavily medicated so she doesn't feel pain and I don't want her to hurt but it kills me to not be able to talk to my mom. Not a day goes by that I don't talk to her and this is very hard. Izzy just lights up when we walk in her room and I know she knows her mammy loves her.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: mnj. You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

:hug: and [-o&lt; being sent your way sweetie xxx


----------



## cj72

Mnj, my heart aches for your family. Prayers headed your way.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Mnj you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, I can't imagine the pain you are feeling:nope: we are going through this very thing right now with my grandfather...it's so hard to watch him die..he's heavily medicated as well and is very confused..he just keeps saying "I just want to go home:cry:" (he's in hospice, too) I COULD NOT imagine how I would do if it was my mom in that bed:cry: I'm just so sorry you are losing your mom:nope: such a heartbreak:( I will absolutely pray for your family!


----------



## dpitts1341

Mnj, you are in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Angel baby

Mnj- big prayers for you and your family!


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj...I'm so sorry sweetie. I can't imagine your pain. Keep talking to your momma and let that precious baby be around her as much as possible. I know your mom is not talkig back I believe there are times they hear us or sense we are there. Sending you a giant hug


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey all! Sorry I havent been on....started a new job and the kids started school. I am at work now so no time to go look at the backposts, so fill me in!!!

I have Gestational diabetes and had a bleeding scare. Dilated to 1 but no contractions and they gave me steroid shots for babies lungs just in case. I am 30 weeks! Baby shower on the 25th. Hope all is good...fill me in!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

My mother passed away this morning at 3:33am. Thank you all for the many prayers.


----------



## dpitts1341

So sorry MNJ


----------



## jojo1972

:hugs: xxx


----------



## fluterby429

so sorry mnj...I'm glad the suffering was short for her. Bless your heart

Trynfor5...yikes that is scary. I delt with pre-term labor with my second son. I was forever getting that shot to stop contractions. I feel for ya. Hate to hear you got GD


----------



## crystal69uk

So Sorry MNJ, my thoughts are with you hunny xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Mnj. :hugs: You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Had labs again today my numbers are at 12443. Today will be 24 dpo. No scan today but moved it to Wednesday so hubby could be there with me. Looks like my little bean is sticking in there good!


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_1087.jpg[/IMG]

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/DSCN0842.jpg[/IMG]

The top picture was of my mom back in 2011 when she was still doing extreme chemo treatments and had no hair.

the bottom picture was on May 29, 2012 at the hospital right after Izzy was born. One of my most favorite recent memories!


----------



## cj72

What sweet memories, mnj. Im glad she got to hold her precious grandbaby!

Good numbers MommaB! Post an u/s pic when you get one!

Afm...11 dpo and still neg opk and o pain. Wth.


----------



## mammaspath

oh mnj.........ur mom is so beautiful!!!! heaven will be good to her......


----------



## jasminep0489

Mnj- Your family is in our prayers!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Tryn- Nice to see you back! was missing my bump buddy. Hate to hear the bleeding scare and GD. I'm constantly getting BH especially when I don't drink enough but its nothing ever regular so they tell me not to worry. I'm going to have them check me Wed when I have my growth scan to see if it's dilating me any. Hope you have a wonderful shower!! Mine is in a few weeks..Gosh, I feel so so behind...lol Like I'll never be ready before he comes. :wacko:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well today!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Sounds like baby is a keeper MommaB!!!! 

mnj...your momma looks like she was a lovely lady.


----------



## mammaspath

mommab - those numbers are amazing!!! i can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## cluckymumof5

mnjhowell said:


> My mother passed away this morning at 3:33am. Thank you all for the many prayers.

Mnj I'm so sorry to hear of your mums passing. Big hugs to you.


----------



## jojo1972

I didn't post yesterday about my scan as it didn't feel right with Melissa losing her Mom. I'm so sorry for your loss hunny and my thoughts are with you xxxx

Well yesterday I was put forward 2 days so EDD is 18th Feb 2013 now. Baby is absolutely thriving and I go for my GTT in 3 weeks time.
 



Attached Files:







Baby girl scan 13-08-2012.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









Baby girl scan(2) 13-08-2012.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 4









Baby girl scan(3) 13-08-2012.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel baby

Mnj! I'm so sorry to hear for your loss! It's so difficult loosing a loved one! We are having to drive to Mississippi this weekend to say our last goodbyes to my husbands dad and it's just so heart breaking. Many prayers for you and your family!

Momma- those are great numbers

Jojo- so sweet! They have come such a long way with ultrasounds! Can't wait to hear what you will be having! Will you find out if it's a boy or girl or will you leave it as a surprise?


----------



## dpitts1341

Beautiful pics JoJo. 

AF showed in full force, on to the next month.

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## jasminep0489

JoJO- Beautiful pics sweetie!! I have a photo album full of mine this time due to being high risk and lots of scans... I love it!! Are you going to find out as soon as possible if it's a girl? I was trying to look but I can never tell until they get older. So happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Jojo great u/s pics!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

JoJo love the U/S pics!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, thank you for sharing the beautiful pics of your mom. glad she was able to see Izzy...I'm sure she was very blessed by that as well. You and you're family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo what a beautiful baby!! He/she is going to be coming into an amazing family! 

Angel I am so sorry that you and your husband are going through this with his dad. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. 

I cannot say thank you enough to you all for being here for me through this. It's these moments when I lock myself in the bathroom and take time to talk to y'all I feel the most at peace. 
I am having a hard time being the responsible one right now!! I am the baby of my family and yet my sisters act like I am the only grown up. I was closer to my mom and I knew what she wanted and didn't and therefore I wouldn't have it any other way but a little help would be nice. The funeral is set for Thursday and we will be driving 3.5 hours after service to bury her next to my dad. If it wasn't for having to take care of izzy I would prob be worse than I am. 
My husbands cousin and his wife just gave birth to their 4th baby last week and woke to find she had died this morning. It's been a rough week on our families and I just want a bottle of vodka and a smoke right now. 

THANK YOU FOR BEING HERE!!


----------



## cj72

Holy crap, mnj! What a hard week for you guys! You kniw we'd be right there beside you if we could. (( hugs))

Jo, what a great pic! I got to hold my friends newborn today and I can't wait to have my own one day! That bei.g said, I will prob get my pos tonorrow and oh is still sick. Im not going to make him bd if hes not up to it. So, I might be out this mo. Theres a better chance next mo anyway.


----------



## jojo1972

Again I'm so sorry for your losses Melissa. I know exactly how you feel hunny and Callum was the only thing that kept me going too. My heart goes out to your family, no one should ever have to bury their child. I know after I had Callum, I did have a good drink of vodka but it made me feel worse than ever and I was hysterical and crying. You need to grieve hunny and if a drink helps you then you go ahead, no one can blame you xxx

At the scan yesterday it was indicated that baby is a girl, we got a clear nub shot and the tech did refer to baby as SHE. We will confirm at a private scan in 3 weeks if she is right or not. Thats why the pics say baby girl cause hubby is jumping the gun bless him with excitement xxx


----------



## fluterby429

mnj...you just brought tears to my eyes. Bless your family. It's good you have Izzy to keep you busy so you don't completely fall apart. I know I'm the glue in my family and I do and do even when I'm dying inside. Like you with my grandparents I wouldn't have had it any other way. I was feel so blessed to have been there in the end and made sure everything went as it should. I fall apart after it's all said and done. Hang in there and know we are all here for you


----------



## Mommabrown

MNJ wow what a week hun. I am so sorry for your loss. I am literally sitting here bawling my eyes out. I am so glad to see that you loved your mom so deeply. Now she is home with her husband and is no longer hurting and they are both watching down on you all togther. Hang in there hun we are all here for you.


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I am sending up many pink vibes ;) 

Ladies have any of y'all used a baby hammock? Do any of y'all have any thought, advice or feedback on them? I want to purchase one but I keep finding conflicting info about the safety of them.


----------



## cj72

Yay! Jo, how lovely! Then Callum can look after his little sister and keep the boys away!


----------



## Mommabrown

Here is my sticky bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120815_134852.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammaspath

how awesme mommab!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Here is my baby 16 weeks........u/s was yesterday
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh mommaspath I can't wait till we are able to find out!!! Beautiful scan!!!


----------



## camtex78

Mommabrown said:


> Awh mommaspath I can't wait till we are able to find out!!! Beautiful scan!!!

congrats wishing u H&H 9 mths


----------



## camtex78

nice to see all the scans....I had my ck up today...all went well...:baby:hb at 168..and i've dun gained almost 5 lbs...:dohh:its all worth it...heres my lil beaner
https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/8w5d.jpg


----------



## cj72

Love the pics ladies! Yay!


----------



## mammaspath

camtex78 said:


> nice to see all the scans....I had my ck up today...all went well...:baby:hb at 168..and i've dun gained almost 5 lbs...:dohh:its all worth it...heres my lil beaner
> https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/8w5d.jpg

awe how cool is that??!!!!!

im so excited for all of us!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

Guess everyone got scans today. I had another growth scan and got a few pics as well, but since he's getting so big it's only a shot of his face and one of his foot. Can't get him all on one shot anymore. :winkwink: he weighs 4 lbs and is looking wonderful. Measuring ahead on most everything. Although he was trying to nap and she got this buzzer thing out and woke him up. Then he proceeded to roll his head around on my badder really good to where I had to pause and takes some deep breaths for the next 30 minutes...lol. Thanks lady! 

So happy to see all the healthy beans on here! Keep the BFPs coming ladies!! We will all eventually get a turn at this, I truly believe that! Pray for you all, all the time. :hugs: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alleysm

:) so nice to see all the scans! Since its been over two years for us we have decided that this december is our cut off date. I needed an end month for sanity purposes. Hopefully a bfp before then but if not i think i'll be ok with throwing in the ttc towel...


----------



## jojo1972

Brill pics x


----------



## rachelh4207

MNJ I am so so so very sorry for the passing of your mother:( I couldn't imagine the heart ache you have. I am praying for you and your family :(


Congrats on all the BFP!!!!!! and love the scan pictures!!! 

I had a scan last week and baby wouldn't show face AT ALL but I am having another scan sept 5. I am now 19w3d according to the doctor, but my sig is still my gestation based on my O date. We were team green but the ultrasound tech let a few things slip and I am a pro at guessing body parts so found out we are having another GIRL:) She is perfect though and I am thrilled. I am the ONLY one that knows girl though. Dh knows i have an "idea" but he didn't want to know or for anybody else to know.


----------



## jasminep0489

alleysm said:


> :) so nice to see all the scans! Since its been over two years for us we have decided that this december is our cut off date. I needed an end month for sanity purposes. Hopefully a bfp before then but if not i think i'll be ok with throwing in the ttc towel...

I was just looking at your sig and I have a question. Did you take the metho drug at exactly 6 weeks 1 day and again at 6 weeks 3 days when they suspected ectopic both times?


----------



## Angel baby

Love all the pics! Congrats everyone!!


Take 5 minutes from the TTC madness for jokes

I came across this and thought it was funny, have a laugh, we all deserve it...

Pregnancy Questions & Answers:

Q: Should I have a baby after 35?
A: No, 35 children is enough.

Q: I'm two months pregnant now. When will my baby move?
A: With any luck, right after he finishes college.

Q: What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
A: Childbirth.

Q: My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
A: Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

Q: When is the best time to get an epidural?
A: Right after you find out you're pregnant.

Q: Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?
A: Not unless the word "alimony" means anything to you.

Q: Is there anything I should avoid while recovering from childbirth?
A: Yes, pregnancy.

Q: Do I have to have a baby shower?
A: Not if you change the baby's diaper very quickly.

Q: Our baby was born last week. When will my wife begin to feel and act normal again?
A: When the kids are in college.


----------



## alleysm

jasminep0489 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> :) so nice to see all the scans! Since its been over two years for us we have decided that this december is our cut off date. I needed an end month for sanity purposes. Hopefully a bfp before then but if not i think i'll be ok with throwing in the ttc towel...
> 
> I was just looking at your sig and I have a question. Did you take the metho drug at exactly 6 weeks 1 day and again at 6 weeks 3 days when they suspected ectopic both times?Click to expand...

Both times nothing was seen in my uterus or tubes but due to crazy hcg numbers and my high risk for ectopic i was given mtx. I cant seem to get past 6weeks.


----------



## jasminep0489

alleysm said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> :) so nice to see all the scans! Since its been over two years for us we have decided that this december is our cut off date. I needed an end month for sanity purposes. Hopefully a bfp before then but if not i think i'll be ok with throwing in the ttc towel...
> 
> I was just looking at your sig and I have a question. Did you take the metho drug at exactly 6 weeks 1 day and again at 6 weeks 3 days when they suspected ectopic both times?Click to expand...
> 
> Both times nothing was seen in my uterus or tubes but due to crazy hcg numbers and my high risk for ectopic i was given mtx. I cant seem to get past 6weeks.Click to expand...

Were the numbers not doubling or just staying low?


----------



## alleysm

The first one never got past 1040 (previous number was 600, 800) started brown spotting at 5wks and had a wierd pain as if my cervix was falling out.. second miscarriage progesterone was extremely low, no supplements and brown spotting started 5weeks, third my numbers got as high as 2400 then 1300 then 1700 then 1100, again spotting started 5wks and low progesterone ..ive replaced my dr and have progesterone supplements on hand in case i get a bfp..


----------



## mnjhowell

Seeing all these beautiful scans is exactly what I needed!! Congrats ladies!!

We are headed home from the burial service. It was so surreal seeing the headstone that's been in place for 20 years since my dad passed, engraved with my moms dates. I have a sister who is schizophrenic and I actually decked her and knocked her out. I can honestly say its a good thing I don't carry a gun because I probably would have killed her. So a swollen hand, red puffy eyes, and nervous diarrhea is going to make for a long ride home. I'm ready to take a Valium and sleep.


----------



## Mommabrown

MnJ and Angel you guys have me freaking rolling....I am glad that you are feeling a bit better. Put some ice on that hand.:haha: lol

Afm, I am so tired no ms still and i guess that's a good thing but man i get nauseous on and off all day and night and NOTHING will come up. My oldest DD turned 10 yesterday and boy it is like the preteen stuff is already kicking in.:devil:


----------



## cj72

Mnj, sometimes you gotta slap a b...

MommaB, I have a dd in 8th and youngest starting 6th. Get ready for the ride. Oh, and One Direction Posters. God help us!

Afm, think Im o'ing tonight :)


----------



## mnjhowell

I'm making DH stop at cracker barrel and I think I'm gonna have blackberry cobbler for dinner :) 
We start p90x tomorrow and also the paleo lifestyle! I have to get my fat ass back in shape, other than round!!


----------



## Mommabrown

cj72 said:


> Mnj, sometimes you gotta slap a b...
> 
> MommaB, I have a dd in 8th and youngest starting 6th. Get ready for the ride. Oh, and One Direction Posters. God help us!
> 
> Afm, think Im o'ing tonight :)

Bahaha she was just listening to them with her best friend!!! I'm sure I'll be nuttier than I already am before it's over with!


----------



## fluterby429

:hugs:Love Love Love all the u/s pics!!! 

Angel...that was funny!

alleysm...I hate that you are struggling. I know the feeling all too well with the exception that I've NEVER:nope: had a BFP. There hasn't been any reason:shrug: as to why either. I've done all that I could do financially. Now that my thyroid level is down and I just did the clomid thing again if no BFP this will be it for me. I've had my surgery for just under 2 1/2 years. I have to save my sanity too:wacko:.:hugs: to you


----------



## jasminep0489

I wonder if that's what happened to me the first time. It was a crazy MC but I never had to take any medicine it fixed itself all on its own. It took me 4 months to return to normal but my hcg levels never went really high. Thanks for telling me. I hope you get your BFP soon. Don't give up yet!! Have you thought about IVF or is that even an option? Usually I advise against it if you have had a TR but it seems you can get PG you just have trouble with the tubes. Praying for you!! :hugs:


Mnj- Bless your heart! Having to deal with your mother's death and your crazy a** sister! Glad you got to take out a little anger though and good luck on your diet. I've done the p90x and it can be brutal at first. I'll be trying it again after my little guy gets here. Good Lord knows I'll need it with as much weight as I've gained. :blush: Oh and you got me wanting cobbler now...lol!!

Ladies I know how it is with the teenagers. My DD will be 15 in December. It starts early with them now. 10 sounds about right.:winkwink:

Angel- Thanks for the laughs!

Catch that egg, CJ!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Damn. Now I want some cobbler! Ha! Girls I felt the "o" around 8 last night and oh didnt feel good enough to bd until lunch today. Im probably out. But hey, Im taking that coQ10, so I am looking forward to the next few months! Ive lost 16 lbs in 2 weeks on atkins but the cracker barrel is less than a mile away, Lord, help me!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, we're cycle buddies again! I O'd last night, too! I thought I might DIE!!! I had such bad O pains from that nasty clomid!! Ugh:dohh: hot flashes and BLOATED, too. Wow! clomid is strong stuff:nope: I told dh last night, this stuff better work because I'm NOT doing another cycle of it:nope: 

HUGE congrats on the weight loss!!! stay strong..avoid Cracker Barrel:haha: make your own "atkins" version of cobbler:winkwink: Sorry dh wasn't up to bding:hugs: it's soooo frustrating when we work all month towards that teeny, tiny window of opportunity and then SOMETHING comes along and snatches it away! I always love your attitude about the whole TTC thing...there's always next month:thumbup: And you're right...getting that coQ10 into your system for a good number of weeks will make strong, healthy eggs:thumbup:

Ladies, It's great to see all the scans of healthy little ones..thriving and growing:hugs: can't wait to be there one day:winkwink:
We're sooo super busy these days, but I'm always checking in to see how everyone is doing:hugs: 
:happydance: Autumn, my favorite time of year, is just around the corner...yeah! Can't wait for cooler weather....hopefully it will put out these fires and clean-up the air we breathe! :flower: (I do have to say though, WOW! what super fast summer this has been!!)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

fluterby429 said:


> :hugs:Love Love Love all the u/s pics!!!
> 
> Angel...that was funny!
> 
> alleysm...I hate that you are struggling. I know the feeling all too well with the exception that I've NEVER:nope: had a BFP. There hasn't been any reason:shrug: as to why either. I've done all that I could do financially. Now that my thyroid level is down and I just did the clomid thing again if no BFP this will be it for me. I've had my surgery for just under 2 1/2 years. I have to save my sanity too:wacko:.:hugs: to you

Fluter, my hat is off to you:howdy: anyone who can do 4 cycles of clomid DESERVES a BFP!!!!!! Have you had any of the awful side effects? Good luck to you:hugs: I really, really hope this clomid cycle ends in BFP for you:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ and Faith c'mon cycle buddies y'all can do this together!! 

CJ avoid the cracker barrel!! It wasn't as good as it sounded Btw!! Great job on the weight loss, just quit sending it to me lol 

Flutter your time is coming hun, I just know it will happen!! 

AFM I finally have stopped bleeding!! I am going on the pill (please pray I remember to take it daily) so I can be yalls cheerleader all the way!!


----------



## cj72

Ha! I did manage to stay away from cracker barrel ;) Thanks for the heads up mnj!

Faith, clomid is evil. ;) I remember some terrible headaches, hot flashes, moodiness .... Im gonna ask about Femara...see what the doc has to say in september during my yearly dusting and cleaning :) Good luck Faith!!! Sending you all sorts of baby
dust!


----------



## Mrstruth

Love the pics ladies! Congrats to you all! 

Afm tested today at 11dpo and got a :bfp: on frer and it was a clear light pink line and not a paint or blurry one I have my doctors appt on Monday at 1pm I am praying this is a sticky bean


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrstruth said:


> Love the pics ladies! Congrats to you all!
> 
> Afm tested today at 11dpo and got a :bfp: on frer and it was a clear light pink line and not a paint or blurry one I have my doctors appt on Monday at 1pm I am praying this is a sticky bean

Yay!!! Another BFP!! Seems to me this has turned into a lucky thread. Now all we need is a few of the TTC old timers to get their sticky beans. Cj, Faith I feel these changes you have made with the weight loss, clomid, and CoQ10 will do the trick!! Fluter, I know you're an old timer too and I hope this thyroid deal does the trick for you! My dear Crystal, I know one day you will get your dream come true as well. Alleysm, I hope you get your BFP soon and don't give up!! Have I left any old timers out? You are all amazing! And Cj, honey, I have never seen anyone with your type of "we'll get 'em next time" attitude. It is so refreshing and something everyone needs more of. Just shows how strong you are. All of us are strong in our own ways or else we wouldn't have pursued our dreams of having another baby so wholeheartedly!! The surgery, the procedures, the drugs, and everything else we put into this journey. I know one day it will pay off for us all. Love you all and I'm so very proud of each and every one of us TR ladies!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok, so I'm a little emotional these days...lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Jasminep Thanks! I see that it is almost your time I use to be emotional when I was at my last stages as well. 

Sending :dust: to all the ladies, because we all deserve that :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats MrsTruth :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

OMG OMG Congrats MrsT!!!! How exciting!!!

yes I get very moody on clomid!


----------



## alleysm

Omg mrstruth!!! Whoot! Whoot!


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> Love the pics ladies! Congrats to you all!
> 
> Afm tested today at 11dpo and got a :bfp: on frer and it was a clear light pink line and not a paint or blurry one I have my doctors appt on Monday at 1pm I am praying this is a sticky bean

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats lady :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Huge congrats Mrs.T:hugs: hope it's a sticky one:happydance:

Floppy, your daughter is a DOLL! What a precious baby God has blessed you with:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

YAY!!!! Mrs. T!!!!! Praying for a long and happy 9 months for you!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, I am just praying that this is a sticky bean, my temp is still up, I will have it confirmed Monday but thinking about testing again tomorrow just to make sure but two pink lines on a frer


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations Mrs Truth :happydance::happydance: Horray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so chuffed for you hunny....Stick little bubs:baby:...stick!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Congratulations mrs t!!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey everyone! Think about you all the time. In hospital, been here since 8/16 with water broke. I am 31 weeks yesterday and on complete bedrest and antibiotics to prevent infection. doctor says we will fight labor aggressively until next saturday, 32 weeks, and then reevaluate. My membranes really BROKE so baby has very little water, but looks good on monitors and u/s. They are guessing her weight at 3 lbs 12 oz. I have had all the steroid shots for her lungs, so pray for us!!!!


----------



## cj72

Tryin, prayers headed your way :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey everyone! Think about you all the time. In hospital, been here since 8/16 with water broke. I am 31 weeks yesterday and on complete bedrest and antibiotics to prevent infection. doctor says we will fight labor aggressively until next saturday, 32 weeks, and then reevaluate. My membranes really BROKE so baby has very little water, but looks good on monitors and u/s. They are guessing her weight at 3 lbs 12 oz. I have had all the steroid shots for her lungs, so pray for us!!!!

Oh my!! I know you must be worried to death! I keep having dreams of the exact same thing happening. Just last night even! I know she will be just fine though with all the tchnology they have today. The main thing is getting that steroid shot so her little lungs are developed and she had that. Every day counts they say. I hope you can keep her in there 'til Saturday and maybe hopefully a little longer. She's a good weight too. I'll be praying for you two everyday. Let us know how everything goes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## floppyears

praying


----------



## mnjhowell

Many prayers for you and baby!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Prayers coming your way Tryin for your family,you,and that dear sweet baby girl.


----------



## jojo1972

:hugs:xxx


----------



## jasminep0489

Floppy- I agree with Faith, your DD looks so much like a little doll you have to take a second look to see if she's real. How precious she is!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## Mrstruth

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey everyone! Think about you all the time. In hospital, been here since 8/16 with water broke. I am 31 weeks yesterday and on complete bedrest and antibiotics to prevent infection. doctor says we will fight labor aggressively until next saturday, 32 weeks, and then reevaluate. My membranes really BROKE so baby has very little water, but looks good on monitors and u/s. They are guessing her weight at 3 lbs 12 oz. I have had all the steroid shots for her lungs, so pray for us!!!!

Praying for you and your baby girl!


----------



## camtex78

im praying for u TRYN....:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you and your baby trying! :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Keeping you in my prayers Tryin...


----------



## jojo1972

Just booked my gender scan for 7th Sept, so 1 week before my 40th birthday we find out whether we are :pink: or :blue:


----------



## cj72

Jojo, so excited for you! Are you using a midwife?


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Well ladies my numbers are below 62 at a 5 they state they don't think this will be a sticky bean and more than likely will result in a CM I am so done with this why it this a on going issue with me? They want to see about me with injectibles because it's getting closer for my year. I am not hurt but sad because I feel like my body is ruined. I did a U/S and the doctor stated that she felt she seen something in my uterus but it's still a bit to early to see clearly because it puts me at 3w6d. Do any of your ladies whom have conceived have any advice on what I can start trying I am desperate


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey I had a beta of 52 on 10 dpo. All that matters is that your numbers are doubling. When you have your second draw then you have a definative answer. Fx for you Hun. Don't give up yet.


----------



## cj72

Its not over yet mrs t!


----------



## alleysm

Definately have another lab done and progesterone too. Did they do progesterone this time?


----------



## fluterby429

I agree with the others. I'd get another draw. Numbers have to start somewhere. Hang in there.


----------



## stmom26

praying for you tryin and Mrs T I would have to agree with the others. 
well I'm out for this month, I'm starting to get discouraged, I know DH and I aren't as young as we were but we only tryed for a month with DD and DS..... oh well there's always next month


----------



## mammaspath

praying for you too mrs truth!!! i say wait for another draw......god does miracles.......


----------



## cj72

Stmom,us too. Just takes longer now. I've read that just losing 10% of your weight can help, so Im on that kick now. Are you taking and vitamins? Im taking 200 mg B6, 300 mg coQ10 and 400 mg folic acid every day , and before O, I take evening primrose oil. My oh won't try iui. He says if God gives us a bby, its going to be the natural way. Grrrrr. Good luck!


----------



## mnjhowell

Mrs my first number was 33 and I promise you Izzy is really here, ALL attitude but here :)
Keep the faith!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, praying that your little sweetie stays put for bit longer! So sorry you're going through this:(

MrsT, hoping and praying for doubling numbers!!!

Jojo, I'm so excited to hear if you're getting your girl!! :)

Ladies, for any of you who did clomid, did you find that it made your LP temps higher? I'm currently 5 or 6 dpo and my temp continues to climb..hmmm.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to fall!! Hoping this pace of life will slow down!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies Last night I started bleeding and it was very painful with clots. I went to the ER and they verified I lost the baby. This is the second miscarriage I have had since TR. Are their anything I can take that can help me, I am wondering is it a implantation issue or progesterone level aren't good. I have a appt on Monday again for our next options, what should I ask for?


----------



## dpitts1341

FaithHopeLove said:


> I'm currently 5 or 6 dpo and my temp continues to climb..hmmm.

OMG! I am hoping this is good news! I so hope this happens for you!


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Mrs T praying for you


----------



## dpitts1341

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies Last night I started bleeding and it was very painful with clots. I went to the ER and they verified I lost the baby. This is the second miscarriage I have had since TR.


I am so sorry Mrs T. I just read every page of your journal today and sending you big hugs.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Ladies, This time it didn't hurt as bad but I think it's time that I start Clomids as well as try to lose some more weight. I don't really understand why my FS wants to use Clomids if I ovulate but I guess she knows best


----------



## jojo1972

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tryn, praying that your little sweetie stays put for bit longer! So sorry you're going through this:(
> 
> MrsT, hoping and praying for doubling numbers!!!
> 
> Jojo, I'm so excited to hear if you're getting your girl!! :)
> 
> Ladies, for any of you who did clomid, did you find that it made your LP temps higher? I'm currently 5 or 6 dpo and my temp continues to climb..hmmm.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to fall!! Hoping this pace of life will slow down!!

I'm so hoping this ends in your BFP you so deserve it xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies Last night I started bleeding and it was very painful with clots. I went to the ER and they verified I lost the baby. This is the second miscarriage I have had since TR. Are their anything I can take that can help me, I am wondering is it a implantation issue or progesterone level aren't good. I have a appt on Monday again for our next options, what should I ask for?

So sorry :hugs: x


----------



## mnjhowell

So sorry Mrs. Maybe they want to use the clomid to try and get a better quality egg.


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tryn, praying that your little sweetie stays put for bit longer! So sorry you're going through this:(
> 
> MrsT, hoping and praying for doubling numbers!!!
> 
> Jojo, I'm so excited to hear if you're getting your girl!! :)
> 
> Ladies, for any of you who did clomid, did you find that it made your LP temps higher? I'm currently 5 or 6 dpo and my temp continues to climb..hmmm.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to fall!! Hoping this pace of life will slow down!!

Faith, just checked every mo I was on clomid and i had some spikes to 98.4 mostly around 98 though. I hope this is your month, girl!

Mrs T, ((hugs)). This is so not fair! Id ask the doc about vitamins, progesterone cream, and what your progesterone was. Next mo you will be very fertile, and I am sending you tons of baby dust and good wishes. God will send your forever baby, hang in there sweetie!


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith.....oooohhhh my Fx for you!!!! 

Mrs.T sorry Hun. I went through two losses before I got this little sweet pea. Hopefully clomid does the trick for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommabrown said:


> Faith.....oooohhhh my Fx for you!!!!
> 
> Mrs.T sorry Hun. I went through two losses before I got this little sweet pea. Hopefully clomid does the trick for you!

mommabrown Was you on clomid the cycle you got your bfp? I was sad but I decided not to stop trying and to not give up because I want my sticky bean

Thanks CJ I am meeting with her on Monday and I am going to get that information from her because something is preventing me from getting these beanies to stick. Thank you for the advice do you ladies know any good vitamins far as fertilaid, or CoQ10 I think that's it


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Faith.....oooohhhh my Fx for you!!!!
> 
> Mrs.T sorry Hun. I went through two losses before I got this little sweet pea. Hopefully clomid does the trick for you!
> 
> mommabrown Was you on clomid the cycle you got your bfp? I was sad but I decided not to stop trying and to not give up because I want my sticky bean
> 
> Thanks CJ I am meeting with her on Monday and I am going to get that information from her because something is preventing me from getting these beanies to stick. Thank you for the advice do you ladies know any good vitamins far as fertilaid, or CoQ10 I think that's itClick to expand...

Im trying coQ10 for the first tine this month. 300 mg...no adverse effects so far. Takes approx 2-3 months to be effective. Havent tried anything else


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrs T- I think the clomid maybe good. If you've had two chemicals, it may give you a better quality egg like some said here. Good luck!!

Faith- Got you in my prayers!! Hoping and praying this clomid does it for you!!


----------



## alleysm

Im taking prenatal, folic acid, coq10(been taking for two months 100mg) and trying smep with progesterone supplement after O :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrstruth said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Faith.....oooohhhh my Fx for you!!!!
> 
> Mrs.T sorry Hun. I went through two losses before I got this little sweet pea. Hopefully clomid does the trick for you!
> 
> mommabrown Was you on clomid the cycle you got your bfp? I was sad but I decided not to stop trying and to not give up because I want my sticky bean
> 
> Thanks CJ I am meeting with her on Monday and I am going to get that information from her because something is preventing me from getting these beanies to stick. Thank you for the advice do you ladies know any good vitamins far as fertilaid, or CoQ10 I think that's itClick to expand...

No this was not even a trying cycle. I had broke my ankle and was tired from 14 months of TTC and nothing sticking.


----------



## Mrstruth

This cycle I had started progesterone but I stopped I wondered should I had continued.
CJ I am going to go purchase the CoQ10 where did you purchase yours from I heard you can buy it at Walmart. 
I think I will try the Clomids and progesterone cream again and stick to it 

momma Wow time you wasnt trying you conceived that's wonderful 
Alley and Jasmine I think I am going to go ahead and give the Clomids a try along with prenatal and progesterone cream


----------



## jasminep0489

That's when I conceived also...not trying actually works sometimes. Others need that little extra something like clomid or progesterone. I would definitely ask about your progesterone levels though. They should have told you if they were low when they did your bloods during both MCs.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrs.T, I'm so sorry for another loss:hugs: BUT, I'm really glad you're not giving up:flower: This is a HARD road, but such a wonderful reward in the end:thumbup: I would absolutely have those progesterone levels checked:thumbup: it's such a critical part of sustaining a pregnancy! Also, do a little research on pineapple core for implantation...sounds crazy:shrug:, but it can't hurt to try:thumbup: 

Girls, thanks for all the well wishes this cycle...I'm NOT getting my hopes up...just as CJ pointed out, her temps were higher on clomid than non-clomid cycles...guess it raises your progesterone levels during lp, hence the higher temps. Guess we'll see next week:)

Good night my lovelies:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am definitely going to give it a try and speak with my specialist. 
Thanks Faith you have a positive attitude as well I am going to try Progesterone as well. So o you Start Clomids doing the start of your cycle or anytime


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies,

I am starting cycle 3 and hoping to O next week. I am currently using ClearBlue Monitor and temping each day. This last cycle I added preseed and softcups and still :bfn:. Am I missing something? I am starting to worry that the surgery didn't work or that I am permanently broken. All of you ladies are inspiring and I wish each of you TTC success!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

dpitts, maybe 3rd times a charm:winkwink: sounds like your tracking things well! It's sooo hard to know what works...and some things work for some people and not for others:dohh: Do you take any vitamins or supplements?

Mrs.T, your dr. will tell you which days to take clomid. It's usually cycle days 3-7 or 5-9. I'm wondering if your dr. will have you start clomid once your bleeding stops from this MC or wait until you've had a normal cycle again:shrug: obviously they will know best. Just be prepared for ANYTHING with clomid..seems it has a wide array of effects on people. It's known for drying up your CM and I definately found that to be an issue! Thank goodness for Preseed! I would recommend that if you don't already have it on hand. OVERALL I think my side effects could have been worse, from the stories I've read! I've had some hot flashes, I did have really painful O pains..just lasted one evening, though... and I've MAYBE been a little moodier...not too bad though:thumbup: Hoping this gets our BFPs. :happydance: oddly..no sore bbs yet...I hear that can be a real issue, too:winkwink:


----------



## jojo1972

FaithHopeLove said:


> dpitts, maybe 3rd times a charm:winkwink: sounds like your tracking things well! It's sooo hard to know what works...and some things work for some people and not for others:dohh: Do you take any vitamins or supplements?
> 
> Mrs.T, your dr. will tell you which days to take clomid. It's usually cycle days 3-7 or 5-9. I'm wondering if your dr. will have you start clomid once your bleeding stops from this MC or wait until you've had a normal cycle again:shrug: obviously they will know best. Just be prepared for ANYTHING with clomid..seems it has a wide array of effects on people. It's known for drying up your CM and I definately found that to be an issue! Thank goodness for Preseed! I would recommend that if you don't already have it on hand. OVERALL I think my side effects could have been worse, from the stories I've read! I've had some hot flashes, I did have really painful O pains..just lasted one evening, though... and I've MAYBE been a little moodier...not too bad though:thumbup: Hoping this gets our BFPs. :happydance: oddly..no sore bbs yet...I hear that can be a real issue, too:winkwink:

FX for your BFP x


----------



## Mrstruth

Dpitts I am on cycle day 3 as well I don't know we have those feelings but our time will come you have up to a yr.

Faith I ordered preseed as well because I heard its great for the environment for the sperm. I am wondering what my dr has in store for me as well. I am excited and nervous at the same time. But I am ready for phase two of this TTC


----------



## cj72

I bought them from vitamin world, but they are cheaper at walmart. whole foods has them, I hear, too. Vitamin world also had royal jelly pill form


----------



## Mommabrown

Dpitts and Mrs.T i just want you to know that this journey is a long and hard one for some of us. It took me 14 1/2 months to get to have my:bfp: that actually stuck. It is amazing Dpitts that you have had 2 so far even though they are losses you know that you are able to get pregnant. I took every vitamin and did everything known to man to help get pregnant and even made DH take everything under the sun to boost his fertility too. But the one thing i never could do was quit stressing about ttc and that i think is what kept me out of wack with getting it to stick. I hope that your Dr has more insight to what is causing this Mrs. T. Have you ever had your uterine lining checked?? I know some women it is to thick and have had to have it thinned out so they could get a sticky bean. I wish you both all the best on your journey and lots and lots of baby dust to all you still TTC!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Hi ladies I have a question. 
My OB started me on a low dose birth control pill but as of yesterday and today I've had tons of EWCM. In my nursing mind and rationale I'm thinking this shouldn't be happening. Any thoughts, experience anything would be appreciated. I'm kinda freaking out right now that I'm going to O while on this pill!!! Eeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## Mrstruth

Momma On this last U/S Monday my thickening was 22.06 at 13dpo I don't know if that's good or bad because the doctor never said anything. Thank you for the encouragement because sometimes I feel like giving up, but each month I can't and each bfn is a heart breaker


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Hi ladies I have a question.
> My OB started me on a low dose birth control pill but as of yesterday and today I've had tons of EWCM. In my nursing mind and rationale I'm thinking this shouldn't be happening. Any thoughts, experience anything would be appreciated. I'm kinda freaking out right now that I'm going to O while on this pill!!! Eeeeeekkkkkk

Oooh, I hate to lead astray..but I always had EWCM even when my tubes were tied! I just don't know what to say:shrug: also, when I was taking that low-dose pill, my hair started falling out! Call your dr. first thing tomorrow morning! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mnj, remember you hve to wait 2 weeks for it to get into your system...if thats still how it works! Its been 15 years for me. 

Afm, 7 dpo and vivid dreams last few nights, and I mean really vivid. Had cramps all day on both sides...are you girls taking coq10 feeling that? I think Im out this month, and I have learned enough from19 cycles to know the "symptoms" mean nothing for me. I also had a small bout of nausea yesterday morning.


----------



## dpitts1341

thank you everyone for your support, i appreciate it more than you know. 
flutter, I can hardly wait to see if the clomid helped. Mrs T, I am happy your doctor is supporting you so much in trying to figure out which piece of the puzzle is missing.
and CJ, you aren't out yet sweetie! FX to you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Dpitts, yes she is supportive, my first FS at that clinic only wanted IVF for me and wasn't really supportive for anything else. So I switched and my new FS is awesome. 

CJ you may be implanting, don't give up just yet.


----------



## cluckymumof5

cj72 said:


> Mnj, remember you hve to wait 2 weeks for it to get into your system...if thats still how it works! Its been 15 years for me.
> 
> Afm, 7 dpo and vivid dreams last few nights, and I mean really vivid. Had cramps all day on both sides...are you girls taking coq10 feeling that? I think Im out this month, and I have learned enough from19 cycles to know the "symptoms" mean nothing for me. I also had a small bout of nausea yesterday morning.


Hi cj72

I take 300mg of CoQ10 daily and haven't had any problems with cramping. The only cycle I had major cramping last cycle which ended with a BFP followed by the miscarriage. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mrstruth

cluckymumof5 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Mnj, remember you hve to wait 2 weeks for it to get into your system...if thats still how it works! Its been 15 years for me.
> 
> Afm, 7 dpo and vivid dreams last few nights, and I mean really vivid. Had cramps all day on both sides...are you girls taking coq10 feeling that? I think Im out this month, and I have learned enough from19 cycles to know the "symptoms" mean nothing for me. I also had a small bout of nausea yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> Hi cj72
> 
> I take 300mg of CoQ10 daily and haven't had any problems with cramping. The only cycle I had major cramping last cycle which ended with a BFP followed by the miscarriage. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

I am hoping this is CJ :bfp: finally, so many of us women deserve it, I gues in due time, but CJ having so good signs


----------



## cj72

Thx mrs T. I'm not getting my hopes up, but maybe I will test Sunday on 9 dpo just cause I have 20 ic's :) After not one bfp in 18 cycles, I try not to get my hopes up but so much. Fx'd for you.


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrstruth said:


> Momma On this last U/S Monday my thickening was 22.06 at 13dpo I don't know if that's good or bad because the doctor never said anything. Thank you for the encouragement because sometimes I feel like giving up, but each month I can't and each bfn is a heart breaker

Ok so what i know is that anything over 5mm is to thick and anything under is ok. That is what specs my Dr uses anyways. I would talk to your DR about that number and see what she has to say. And your welcome i know how discouraged we can get at this point of ttc. Hold your head up it will happen!!


----------



## Mommabrown

cluckymumof5 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Mnj, remember you hve to wait 2 weeks for it to get into your system...if thats still how it works! Its been 15 years for me.
> 
> Afm, 7 dpo and vivid dreams last few nights, and I mean really vivid. Had cramps all day on both sides...are you girls taking coq10 feeling that? I think Im out this month, and I have learned enough from19 cycles to know the "symptoms" mean nothing for me. I also had a small bout of nausea yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> Hi cj72
> 
> I take 300mg of CoQ10 daily and haven't had any problems with cramping. The only cycle I had major cramping last cycle which ended with a BFP followed by the miscarriage. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...



Cj i too had major cramping going on the month i got my :bfp:!!!! Good luck Fx for you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi Ladies!! I am so glad to see all of us pitching in together to help out with all the advice!! 

afm, i am emotional still:loopy: i have had the ok to dye my hair so instead of bleaching it which i couldn't bring myself to do while pregnant so i dyed it back brown. I think it looks good it just is a bit DARK and i'll have to get used to it again. :wacko: DH and i are starting to budget before baby gets here because he is letting me quit my job in December and stay home and raise this one!!! I hope all the other prego ladies are doing well! And also to see some great news from out TR sisters still trying!!


----------



## mammaspath

momma - i am quitting my job in december as well unless i get the job in labor and delivery that I have applied for. Im also goin back to school full time - working on my midwivery certification. 

afm - ms has finally left me alone.... yay!!!! ive gained 5 lbs in 17 weeks but my belly is so big!


----------



## Mrstruth

momma and mammas I am so happy for you two, You guys are proof that blessing s are still available for us TR moms. 
momma I called and asked the doctor and she said that it was an ok thickening for 13dpo and that it wasn't anything to be concerned about. I am excited about our meeting Monday and the fact that yesterday the job I applied for called and said you start training next Tuesday. Hopefully that ease my mind a bit. I am also a full time student and wanna be mom again :haha: thank you for being so kind

CJ I am still in prayers that you receive your bfp, those are great signs. I hope that your dreams are forfilled this cycle


----------



## Mommabrown

mammaspath said:


> momma - i am quitting my job in december as well unless i get the job in labor and delivery that I have applied for. Im also goin back to school full time - working on my midwivery certification.
> 
> afm - ms has finally left me alone.... yay!!!! ive gained 5 lbs in 17 weeks but my belly is so big!

YAY no more MS. I have had it only one day so far in 6weeks but lots of nausea! When will you get to see the gender???


----------



## mammaspath

my appointment is september 18th.......ill be 21 weeks........i had a us at 16 and she said it was still early to tell.........it's killing me!! I wanna know now!


----------



## mnjhowell

mammaspath said:


> momma - i am quitting my job in december as well unless i get the job in labor and delivery that I have applied for. Im also goin back to school full time - working on my midwivery certification.
> 
> afm - ms has finally left me alone.... yay!!!! ive gained 5 lbs in 17 weeks but my belly is so big!

Yay for MS leaving!! I worked L&D for over 10 years before going to oncology! Some days I miss it but it was some of the worst memories ever!! Good luck on getting your MW!!


----------



## cj72

Morning ladies! 9 dpo and bfn, which I expected, but you know i had to poas! No temps over 97.9 this cycle...anyone had that and still gotten preg? I have had cramps the last few days, like af cramps. Ready to be onto the next cycle. Anyone been to an re? What do the do differently?


----------



## rachelh4207

mammaspath said:


> afm - ms has finally left me alone.... yay!!!! ive gained 5 lbs in 17 weeks but my belly is so big!

HI!!!!! I can't believe we are already this far along!!!! I have gained about 5 lbs also and shocked because my stomach is huge. Last night even dh said man that thing is getting big. I mean he knows it will get even bigger but it "popped" the past few weeks. soo exciting. I love feeling the baby move and am just over joyed and grateful for this blessing!!!!


Momma- YAHH about quitting. You will never regret it. I am a sahm and have been since my first was born, other than working part time a month here and there when we needed the money but it never was worth it. Never helped as much as we thought it would. So I am officially a PERMANENT sahm;) Now with homschooling, and going on 5 kids 7 and under, I stay busy but happier than I have ever been in my life:) :) :)


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I didn't chart the cycle I got pg but I cramped the whole time and I just knew I was out. 
The only experience I have had with an RE is my cycles of IVF and the TR surgery. I pray it happens soon for you!!


----------



## jojo1972

You're still not out cj, my temps were quite low and dipped before my bfp so I was sure I was out, then hey presto I started getting positives. Its not over til AF sings xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Just wanted to stop in to wish you all the very best! I'll check in from time to time if I can


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey all! Thanks for all the prayers, I am praying for your bfps! Fingers crossed for u Cj and faith!
I am still here in hospital, water has been broke for 9 days! Baby still looks good and they are watching me close for infection. 32 weeks today according to the ultrasounds. If I make it to 34 weeks they will induce due to infection risks. Having morepressure and contractions past couple of days. Will let u know when Princess Gianna arrives! Please continue to pray for us and I will pray for all of u!


----------



## mnjhowell

Still praying hun!! Hang in there and you tell that little girl we all said she best behave :)


----------



## mammaspath

rachelh4207 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> afm - ms has finally left me alone.... yay!!!! ive gained 5 lbs in 17 weeks but my belly is so big!
> 
> HI!!!!! I can't believe we are already this far along!!!! I have gained about 5 lbs also and shocked because my stomach is huge. Last night even dh said man that thing is getting big. I mean he knows it will get even bigger but it "popped" the past few weeks. soo exciting. I love feeling the baby move and am just over joyed and grateful for this blessing!!!!
> 
> 
> Momma- YAHH about quitting. You will never regret it. I am a sahm and have been since my first was born, other than working part time a month here and there when we needed the money but it never was worth it. Never helped as much as we thought it would. So I am officially a PERMANENT sahm;) Now with homschooling, and going on 5 kids 7 and under, I stay busy but happier than I have ever been in my life:) :) :)Click to expand...

have you found out what you are having? or did i miss that?


----------



## cj72

Hey Tryin, hang in there lady! Prayers headed your way!

10 dpo and last night I had nausea with a headache. Slept for 2.5 hours in the afternoon to get rid of a headache, woke up made dinner, then pretty much fell back asleep after the nausea passed at about 7, slept till 6 am and I feel fine now. Weird thing is my temps never went up last night, but they are 98.04 this am. Havent been in the 98's this whole cycle. My chances are small this cycle but thus makes me wonder...and bfn this morning, btw...


----------



## mnjhowell

It's too early CJ


----------



## cj72

Yeah, 11 dpo today, bfn ...love the ic's. Sweating my behind off at Busch Gardens today! Should see af by tomorrow night.


----------



## stmom26

Is anyone else around the path of the hurricane? So far we are...


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> Is anyone else around the path of the hurricane? So far we are...


be careful!


----------



## cj72

Be careful! I'm glad its missing us! We sent linemen to help :)


----------



## Mommabrown

No not really lower southern and eastern parts of the state are. Be careful! 
Prayers for you tryin. 
CJ I still have my Fx for you.
Faith how are you doing? Isn't it getting to be around time to test???
Flutter I hope your doing well as well. 
Afm, laying out in the hammock soaking up some vitamin d. Kids first week of school was good and this week seems to be going pretty good so far.


----------



## cj72

Thanks MommaB ! I think Faith is right there with me. I usually start spotting tomorrow, 12dpo, if af doesnt get me, I'll bother to test again :)


----------



## stmom26

We live in South Mississippi so we are taking all precautions. I'm a little nervous about the power going out but we are as ready as we can be.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Stmom, I'm praying for your safety!! Keep us posted as you can!

Cj, sorry about bfn:cry: I'm right there with ya, I'm 11 dpo, too. Temp drop this morning, so expecting af likely on Thurs:cry: ...not planning to use clomid this cycle..going to See my naturopath in Ut 3rd week of Sept. I haven't seen her for about 5yrs...i think she'll be helpful! She's in her 80's and has been dOing natural medicine for over 50 yrs! Depending on what she says, I'll consider further treatments with my re in Fl during our Nov trip down there:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing okay
:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies..... Hope everyone is doing well and those in the path of Isaac, please stay safe.

AFM, I had to work overnight on Sunday as we had an outage at work (IT stuff) so Monday I didn't get to temp. Also, I am cd15 now, and STILL only getting highs on my Clearblue Monitor, if that is all I get this cycle, I am tempted to throw it out the window.

We are due for some :bfp:'s :dust: to everyone!


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Hello ladies

My dd started 12th grade yesterday yay!!! Where has the time gone? O.O 
Sept 4 ds 9th and dd 4th soooooo we have been getting ready for the new school year. 
This week is VBS(vacation bible school) at the church I love love vbs still and I am 40 years old lol. 

Angel muffin is 3months and doing great. She is a happy sweet girl. Cooing, laughing, sleeping from 10pm-830am from a month now. I tell u ladies it feels so good sleeping.....

Praying for more BFP still.

I try to get on here when I can to checking. I have no time for personals right now getting ready to head out for the day. Just wanted to say Hello


----------



## rachelh4207

mammaspath---we aren't finding out;)


----------



## cj72

Well, af showed instead of spotting, so I got 11 days instead of 12 this LP. Think this month, just vitamins and next month clomid if my refill is still at the phamacy...


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: CJ

I haven't been on here in a few days, I have been through some issues with no BFP after 6 months. Hopefully this is the charm.

Af is either due today or tomorrow. I can only guess, but my LP is average 12 days as per FF. I am 12DPO today so if no AF tomorrow, I will go buy a couple of HPTs from the dollar store. I say a couple becasue I know I will not be able to wait to test until Thursday morning. How long do I need to hold my urine before being able to test? :blush: No willpower whatsoever, he's in Mexico.:winkwink: I have no symptoms either way except for cramps yesterday for a couple of hours.


:hugs: ladies.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, its usually first morning urine, so 8 hours? I hope you get that bfp!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh sorry AF got you Cj.:hugs:

Faith sorry that your temp dropped too. :hugs: 

Galvan ooooo...it could look very promising for you.:flower: 

Floppy your right it seems that time does fly and in a blink our babies are grown:cry:

Dpitts is it normal for your temps to be running high? I would get another and see how your temps run on it. :thumbup:


Afm, well there have been lots of MC on my April babies 2013 thread and i have decided to stop checking in for awhile because it gets me to worrying about every little thing i feel.:wacko: I have another check up on the 10th but so far so good:happydance:


----------



## stmom26

Well I took an ovulation test this morning and it was positive (I've not been testing or charting) and its only been 8 days since af so keeping my fingers crossed that this could be the month.... 

The weather is getting windy here and it's been raining some nothing to bad right now. thanks the Lord.


----------



## dpitts1341

Mommabrown said:


> Dpitts is it normal for your temps to be running high? I would get another and see how your temps run on it. :thumbup:

I don't think it is normal, I looked back and it seems that my bbt temps are usually in the 96.x range before O. 

Today I feel O pain and have EWCM, only problem is hubby is working out of town all week. I am begging him to try to come home tonight to make a 'deposit' on his trek across the state.

I hope everyone is doing well, think of all of you often.


----------



## cj72

Dpitts, I say the same to mine when he's working out of town ad its "o"time! haha! Good luck!!

stmom...sounds like perfect time to make babies and tell them what was going on when they were.conceived ;)

Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Well, af showed instead of spotting, so I got 11 days instead of 12 this LP. Think this month, just vitamins and next month clomid if my refill is still at the phamacy...

Sorry CJ that the witch showed up :(


----------



## floppyears

rachelh4207 said:


> mammaspath---we aren't finding out;)

o how nice that is not finding out.


----------



## floppyears

cj72 said:


> Well, af showed instead of spotting, so I got 11 days instead of 12 this LP. Think this month, just vitamins and next month clomid if my refill is still at the phamacy...

 :hugs::hugs:honey


----------



## mammaspath

so i went for the quad blood test today.........is it weird that i am super nervous about having something wrong with baby still!!!???? 

u/s in t-minus 20 days! Hoping for team pink!


----------



## jasminep0489

Mammaspath- I still do and I'm way into third trimester. You worry about different things in each trimester. You'll feel somewhat better soon though. I know I did after the 20 week anatomy scan because they thoroughly check every organ to make sure everything is normal. Then after "V" day, when you know they can survive if they come early. Although I still worry about him coming early. Some of these milestones help ease some fears, but definitely not all. Good luck!! :flower:

MommaB- I know what you mean about staying away from 1st trimester board. It's loaded with sad threads. Every now and then you see a few in the 2nd and 3rd but nothing like the 1st. No sense in working yourself up when we worry enough as it is. 

Tryn- I'm hoping little princess is still baking!! Be checking back in to see how you two are. :hugs:

Hope all the other mammas and beanies are doing well! 

Much :dust: and :hugs: to the TTC ladies! 

Afm- Getting bigger and bigger everyday! I hate to admit it but being pregnant was so much easier in my early 20's than now.


----------



## Trynfor5

Sorry cj!
Jasmine..
Glad to hear u are ok,and it was easier in early 20s!
I am still here. 2 weeks tomorrow with ruptured membranes. Getting labs to rule out infection due to discharge (tmi) will be 33 weeks saturday and doc thinks she will do just fine. If no infection or labor, will be induced sep 11. I am stir crazy and miss my kids!

Good luck to all of u, sending baby dust!


----------



## jasminep0489

So happy to hear that! can't believe you are making it this long with ruptured membranes. I bet you are stir crazy, but at least you will be all rested for your lil princess when she does make her grand entrance. Glad to see you in good spirits though. will continue to keep you in my prayers!! :hugs: I keep thinking I won't go to my due date because all these BHs I've been having but if I do make it to first or second week in Oct. I better have an easy labor since they are supposed to tone your uterus. :winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Tryin...you go girl! Everything will be perfect ;) 

Really light period this time..monster headache last night to welcome af too. Yay. Thats a new development. Hope its a one time thing!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am trying not to get my hopes up, but AF is now at least one day late. My cycle is usually 23-24 days with a 12 day LP and I am on CD25 and 13DPO.

I haven't had a chance to buy an HPT, but will definitely tomorrow. I am having cramps here and there, but that is it. I am feeling a little obsessed, everytime I feel something I go to the bathroom thinking I am going to have my hopes crushed and get hope again when I see no AF.

I am praying to God that this is it.

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan:happydance: we need some new BFPs here:hugs: hope it's your time!!

Cj, sorry for the crazy cycle:wacko: 

Tryn, so glad things are still looking good for you and baby:hugs: praying for NO infection:hugs:

All of our preggo ladies are moving right along here:happydance: we've got lots of babies coming up:happydance: looking forward to birth stories and newborn photos:flower:

Af should be here tomorrow...so on to cycle 21 for me:coffee: seriously thinking of taking a break until January. I hate living my life in 2 week increments:nope: my PMS has been BAD yest and today (moody!!)..:dohh: assuming it must be after effects of clomid, because I haven't had PMS for a long time! Dh and boys are taking a 10 day father/son trip...leaving tomorrow. Not too thrilled that their parting memory will be Mom b*tching at them:nope: Hopefully dd and I can get lots done while they're gone, while at the same time.. RELAXING:winkwink: dd has lots of plans for us:haha:

Hope everyone has a good night:kiss:


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck Galvan hope its BFP for you :happydance:

AFM nothing to tell at all!, everything is going so smoothly and I've started feeling baby move in the last week:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, Good luck girl! I hope this is what you've been waiting for!

Jo, I remember that wonderful feeling! You're so lucky to be blessed again. I'm so happy for you ;) 

Faith, clomid made me nuts. Im not looking forward to trying it again. Im am much less moody without it. Im right behind you on cycle 20. I wish I could take a few months off, but at 40, the clockis ticking. Besides, summer is such a swimmer killer for us, its like we took 3 mo off. Oh is going on a trip next month for 2 weeks...I really hope it doesnt interfere with ttc!


----------



## alleysm

I have a dr appointment next thursday to plan for an hsg.. would you ladies kindly tell me your experience? Some helpful tips? And how to have insurance cover it? No fertility is covered on my plan but hsg is done for other purposes right?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

alleysm said:


> I have a dr appointment next thursday to plan for an hsg.. would you ladies kindly tell me your experience? Some helpful tips? And how to have insurance cover it? No fertility is covered on my plan but hsg is done for other purposes right?

My HSG wasn't covered by insurance either...paid in cash and got a good discount:thumbup: You'll read horror stories of pain with the HSG, HOWEVER, I had NONE! Felt like a pap....BUT, I took some of my leftover TR surgery pain killers:winkwink: ..just 1..about 45 min. prior to procedure:thumbup: I've read that hsg hurts when tubes are blocked...so perhaps no major painkiller was really necessary since mine were open. I was pretty nervous about the whole thing, so I was glad I took the painkiller. Even if it's really painful, it only lasts SECONDS...and unfortunately, hsg is a critical part of our TTC journey as TR ladies:hugs:

I'm wondering what the chances are of having open tubes and then a year later having blocked tubes:shrug: anyone hear of that happening?? I'm wondering if I'll have to have another hsg before fertility dr will do IUI:shrug:

Alley...best wishes for CLEAR tubes:hugs: lots of gals get their bfp the cycle following hsg cleaning:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jo, so glad things are uneventful in your neck of the woods:hugs: how wonderful to be feeling that precious life inside you:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Alley, mine just felt like I really had to use the bathroom. Faith is right though,take some tylenol or something an hour before. Mine were open. Dont let the horror stories scare you. My doc knew insurance woudnt cover it and said he was treating endometriosis or something...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I have been on a POAS roll today. I took one this morning after waiting only 2 hours, a BFN.

I then, without thinking about it went 4 hours without going to the bathroom I was so busy. I thought well, I will wait another hour and took another test. This test had a slight shadow, but very slight. I can see it in good light and holding it up to light I can see the shadow. I don't know if it is my imagination or what. What do you think? You can't even see it in a picture so I didn't post one.

I am going to wait until Sunday to test again if no AF.


----------



## cj72

I sure hope its not an evap line. Fx'd for your bfp!

cd 3. Temps down on cd1, have had a cold. Didnt temp yesterday but today its was up to 98...I only spotted the first day, very light yesterday, spotted and stopped today. Wth.


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ: Me too. I really don't know how you all have stayed sane throughout this process. I am only 6 cycles in and I feel like I am going to go crazy!! :cry:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I'm 40 ad I know my chances are slim, but Ive been blessed with 2 beautiful girls, the love of my life, a good job, and you wonderful ladies. I want another baby, but God decides if I get that chance. Its not in my hands. I am wondering about this temp thing though. I dont generally have periods like this. Maybe I will test tomorrow am just to check. After this long, I expect the bfn, so my hopes dont get dashed. I give myself few minutes to be upset, but move on to the next chance :)


----------



## alleysm

Im knocking on the door of the 3year mark ttc.. we've decided to give up this december. At least that what im trying to convince myself of.. i dont think i will be able to stop temping and opking.. lol .. so strike my prior statement cuz it's probably a lie..


----------



## GalvanBaby

We have taken a break from TTC q month or so OH thought. I was still temping and watching CM. I just couldn't help myself.

I am so glad I found this site. I woudl have already been crazy without all of you ladies. Nobody except a select few know we are TTC. I haven't told anybody except OH about the shadow of a test and it is driving me crazy!!!! I think what is bothering me the most now is the not knowing. I just wish I could eithe rget the BFP or AF would show. I say that, but everytimeI go to the bathroom, I am begging God and k=making deals with him as long as there is no AF! LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Gavan, sounds hopefull!!!!:hugs: Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings:)

It really is funny how we say "we're not trying anymore..or we're taking a break":haha: HOW can you NOT notice CM changes and O pains and just plain ol count the days since af started:haha: yea..we would all probably have to get amnesia to quit "trying":dohh: we can all do this in our sleep by now:wacko: I *think* I could be okay with no temping or opks, BUT I would HAVE to make sure we bd ...like every other day from end of AF to start of AF, just to make sure we didn't miss the window!! I honestly don't know that we have enough energy to do that many days in a month:blush: ooooooh, should I try it??? I'm really tempting myself here:haha: after all, I never did ANY of this stuff when I conceived my other babies...tracking, temping, opks etc haven't helped thus far...hmmmm...af is being kind to me and looks like she's giving me a full 14 day lp this cycle! (Actually, I TRULY think it's the high doses of B6 I've been taking all month...which has also meant NO SORE BOOBS!! a first!) I'm going to think about this:coffee:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, also meant to add, TEST tomorrow. Sounds too strange of an af to ignore! :hugs: wouldn't that be the surprise of all surprises!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with faith CJ! that would be awesome!!! GL!!


----------



## stmom26

Well thank the Lord the hurricane is gone from our area, we made it out fine but our coast is flooded again. We had a lot of wind and rain but our power never went out, we were with out power for 2 weeks after Katrina.


----------



## Mrstruth

Stmom I am glad that scary Hurricane is gone as well. I was praying for everyone that stayed near it.

Hello ladies how are you guys doing, sorry I haven't stopped in I have had a busy week. 

AFM I am on CD 12 and I am feeling great! I am not expecting anything this month. I have just been relaxed and enjoying life. I decided not to get on the clomids I rather not


----------



## cj72

Cd4, and bfn. So strange. I even had bb pain ast night and nausea. Oh wouldnt let me be! I think he was holding out hope, but turns out nope! My allergies are kicking up along with my cold. Come on fall! 

Stmom, Im glad you came through everything okay!

Ladies, our time is coming! Hang in there :) Hope all you moms to be are doing well! Hows it going Tryin?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, my evil body was playing evil games on me. AF started last night. It is very odd, 10xs mor epainful, TMI (sorry) huge clots, and my temp is still very high. It is 98.0 and is never that PreO. Also I woke up even more nauseated today than yesterday. I have eaten and it si still there. 

I really don't know what the hell is going on with my body. I had the painful AF and massive clots last month too and AF was 3 days early then and 3 days late this time. ARRRRGGGGGG!!! What is going on???????????????????? Any thoughts?


----------



## alleysm

Galvan mine is usually like that when i take progesterone in luteal phase. Do you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

No progesterone. I am thinking about using it next cycle. I ordered some today. Opinions on using it without Drs order? The drs in Mexico don't like to prescribe it or do CD21 tests. :(


----------



## mnjhowell

Galvan- Are you charting to know exactly when O happens? I don't see it on your FF. if your not sure when O happens but guesstimating you may or may not be days early or late on your cycle.


----------



## alleysm

You definately need to know when you ovulate.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was temping, but my thermometer broke 2 months ago and since I was come to the States I decided to buy it here. Farenhiet and much cheaper.


Through all of my cycles that I have been temping, I always O on CD11 or 12 unless the once or twice with Clomid. I am going to start using OPKs if they arrive before I leave Wednesday. If not, we will BD every other day through the whole cycle and maybe more often. We normally do so, but this time I left on CD13. I check CM and never have EWCM after CD12 or 13 and didn't this time either. I don't remember if I put it in, I was crazy busy with packing. 

I can't say 100% sure that I O then, but I hope so because I don't have EWCM afterwards.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My temp this morning kind of threw me off. It was 98.0 and my typical AF and preO temps are between 97.1 and 97.4.

I am still feeling nasty and the blood clots have stopped. AF is almost non existant npow. I really do not know what is going on with my body. :cry:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, ours sound very alike this mo. Sorry sweetie. XO


----------



## GalvanBaby

That was what I was seeing CJ. Any news?

I am having bad lower back pains and odd cramps on my lower left hand side and in my lower left ribs. I don't know if this has anything to do with anything. This nausea has got to go. I am tired of having the taste of vomit in my mouth no matter how much I brush my teeth or drink anything. I haven't even vomited yet!! 

I am more worried about the pains though.


----------



## cj72

I was bfn. Looks lime I was just sick. Can you go to the er? U/s just to make sure your tubes are cear? My temps have been up and dwn all week. Terrible headaches nausea, moodiness.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I a thinking abou goin, but I am just visiting the Sates and don't have health insurance here. I didn't want to incur a hospital bill, but if I have to I will. If I did have an ectopic, it would show a BFP on a test right?


----------



## cj72

I would think so, but I'm not sure . Here I am again today with a temp of 97.86. Wth is going on!


----------



## alleysm

With my ectopics there was very little bleeding .. with my miscarriage lots of clots and pains


----------



## GalvanBaby

OK my temp was high again, 97.8. BFN this morning and very little bleeding, but tons of huge clots. I haven't felt nauseous today and the pains have slacked down some. I guess if there was something it is gone now. :(


----------



## cj72

Galvan, sounds like we are both having weird cycles. On the bright side, if there was something there and isnt now, we will be very fertile this month. Fx'd!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will be home by CD5 so I can't wait to get started this cycle. I am going to temp, OPK, BD every other day and everyday around fertile time. OH's sperme were diagnosed as super sperm so we nee dto teach these super sperm how to meet with my eggs. 

I plan on getting tests done next cycle if no BFP this time. I will not be there in time to get the full testing this time and will not get there in time to schedule an HSG this cycle. It take slike 7 days to get an appointment and they only do it on CD9.


----------



## jojo1972

Hi Ladies, I'm fasting atm ready for my first GTT tomorrow morning. Really hoping it comes back negative as I've tried so hard not to have sugar what so ever. With doing this and eating lots of veg I've actually lost 14lbs but that is due to sickness too x


----------



## GalvanBaby

gL Jojo!! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm fasting atm ready for my first GTT tomorrow morning. Really hoping it comes back negative as I've tried so hard not to have sugar what so ever. With doing this and eating lots of veg I've actually lost 14lbs but that is due to sickness too x

Good luck JoJo


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh jojo I lost weight with my last DS. But with this one I've already gained 5 lbs! Oh I cried like a big baby when I seen that. Good luck with your Gtt!


----------



## cj72

Good luck Jo!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies , momma your numbers look great!

Good luck JoJo

CJ and Galvan good luck for you ladies next cycle


----------



## stmom26

Well I'm on CD 15, 6 days past o and I had some mild cramping on Friday night and now have a slight clear discharge (tmi) Could this mean that maybe there's a bun in the oven? Please let me know what you ladies think.
Thank's in advance.


----------



## cj72

Stmom, I always get that- is it creamy or watery? Should be creamy. Watery means fertile like ewcm. Fx'd for your bfp! You too Mrs T!!!! Comeon bfps!


----------



## dpitts1341

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

This is what I found this morning near my walkway in the front yard....

https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg529/dpitts1341/clovers.jpg

Does this mean I may have some good luck coming my way?


----------



## Mrstruth

Cd16 for me and based on my calculations I am 1 dpo. This cycle I am not looking into any signs for it drives you crazy! 

Stmom Is it creamy or watery?

Dpitts Loads of luck to you, that's luck if I every seen it 

CJ any news on your process this cycle

momma you can always lose the weight


----------



## mammaspath

dpitts1341 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> This is what I found this morning near my walkway in the front yard....
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg529/dpitts1341/clovers.jpg
> 
> Does this mean I may have some good luck coming my way?

i would say so!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jojo1972

dpitts1341 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> This is what I found this morning near my walkway in the front yard....
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg529/dpitts1341/clovers.jpg
> 
> Does this mean I may have some good luck coming my way?

I would be pressing those little good luck charms:winkwink: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

I had my GTT yesterday and got the phone call this morning to tell me I've failed :cry: Had to go to hospital for all my things and back next week to see if I need to take meds after 1 week of monitoring.

They've also told me that if I'm on metformin only that I need to have baby before 39 weeks and if on insulin again 38 weeks or else its c-section again for me:cry: To say I'm gutted is an understatement xxx


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Cd16 for me and based on my calculations I am 1 dpo. This cycle I am not looking into any signs for it drives you crazy!
> 
> Stmom Is it creamy or watery?
> 
> Dpitts Loads of luck to you, that's luck if I every seen it
> 
> CJ any news on your process this cycle
> 
> momma you can always lose the weight

It's creamy


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> I had my GTT yesterday and got the phone call this morning to tell me I've failed :cry: Had to go to hospital for all my things and back next week to see if I need to take meds after 1 week of monitoring.
> 
> They've also told me that if I'm on metformin only that I need to have baby before 39 weeks and if on insulin again 38 weeks or else its c-section again for me:cry: To say I'm gutted is an understatement xxx

Praying for you Jojo


----------



## jojo1972

stmom26 said:


> Well I'm on CD 15, 6 days past o and I had some mild cramping on Friday night and now have a slight clear discharge (tmi) Could this mean that maybe there's a bun in the oven? Please let me know what you ladies think.
> Thank's in advance.

Its a very good sign, with each of mine I've had it and it makes you think that AF has just started xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jojo, you are in my prayers!!

Dpitts, I wish I could find 1 four leaf clover!! That looks like some major luck to me!!

Good luck to all this cycle. 

Praying that my weird cycle will help bring a baby this cycle!! 

:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm on CD 15, 6 days past o and I had some mild cramping on Friday night and now have a slight clear discharge (tmi) Could this mean that maybe there's a bun in the oven? Please let me know what you ladies think.
> Thank's in advance.
> 
> Its a very good sign, with each of mine I've had it and it makes you think that AF has just started xxxClick to expand...

AF isn't due until the 19th, Lord I hate the tww I guess for its more like the 3ww.:) baby dust to.us all


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> AF isn't due until the 19th, Lord I hate the tww I guess for its more like the 3ww.:) baby dust to.us all

That cracked me up......


Also, JoJo you are in my prayers, everything is going to be just fine, stay positive sweetie.

Ladies, if you don't mind, look at my chart, why does FF take away line from yesterday and today? the dot is there for my temp this morning, but now the line connecting the 2 temps is gone.... Just would like to know why.


----------



## cj72

Creamy is good stmom!

Oh Jo! Sorry sweetie. Whats the procedure for it?

Dpitts, send some my way! You should definitely press them!

Mrs T, I think its a go for Tuesday, so we're starting Thursday!


----------



## fluterby429

OK I was supposed to start AF yesterday but all I got was some brown discharge sometimes when I wiped but not everytime. Now this morning I got some more brown discharge when I wiped. I checked my cervix and all I got was brown cm. Anyone ever have this before AF? I don't think I've ever had this. I went back through my journal on here to see if I've ever posted about that and don't see anything. I think this is a cruel joke!


----------



## dpitts1341

fluterby429 said:


> OK I was supposed to start AF yesterday but all I got was some brown discharge sometimes when I wiped but not everytime. Now this morning I got some more brown discharge when I wiped. I checked my cervix and all I got was brown cm. Anyone ever have this before AF? I don't think I've ever had this. I went back through my journal on here to see if I've ever posted about that and don't see anything. I think this is a cruel joke!

Have you tested?


----------



## fluterby429

I tested last on Sat. 9/1 and got a bfn


----------



## cj72

fluter, I get that and no bfp for me, but my friend got that every time when she was pregnant. Good luck! 

About FF, if it doesnt a significant changein temps, it keeps looking for it. Hang in there. It will popuate.


----------



## jasminep0489

Test again fluter! Hope this is it.


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> I tested last on Sat. 9/1 and got a bfn

I'm praying this is your month sweetie :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Fluttery test again! I think you should test it been more than our days and my fingers are crossed for you 

Cj congrats I am soo rooting for you

Do you ladies know if it's possible to get the trigger shot and what is it exactly the trigger shot does, I have been reading about a few ladies getting their BFP behind the trigger shots. Well FF finally told me this morning that I am 3DPO and not 2dpo as my tigger says. So I guess I am officially in the TTW


----------



## Mommabrown

Any of you get bad headaches during pregnancy? What did you do to get rid of the?. I have went to sleep, avoided smells light and loud sounds. I have taken tylenol and nothing is making these things go away!


----------



## jojo1972

Mommabrown said:


> Any of you get bad headaches during pregnancy? What did you do to get rid of the?. I have went to sleep, avoided smells light and loud sounds. I have taken tylenol and nothing is making these things go away!

Its your hormones hunny, they go crazy and cause the headaches. I take a couple of paracetamol when they are to painful xxx


----------



## mammaspath

Mommabrown said:


> Any of you get bad headaches during pregnancy? What did you do to get rid of the?. I have went to sleep, avoided smells light and loud sounds. I have taken tylenol and nothing is making these things go away!

oh i have had a few bad ones!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mommabrown

mammaspath said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Any of you get bad headaches during pregnancy? What did you do to get rid of the?. I have went to sleep, avoided smells light and loud sounds. I have taken tylenol and nothing is making these things go away!
> 
> oh i have had a few bad ones!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I just hate it. The days I feel good I worry to death something is wrong. The days I feel bad I hate it so bad! I can't :growlmad:wait till 2 trimester! 3 weeks to go! This headache Ive had since yesterday and I've went as far as having Dh rub my neck and shoulders and warm compresses on my face.....still this stupid isn't going anywhere! :growlmad:


----------



## fluterby429

it's turning more red. Oh well. I wasnt expecting anything anyway...and this is really the end for me. good luck ladies and much baby dust


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> it's turning more red. Oh well. I wasnt expecting anything anyway...and this is really the end for me. good luck ladies and much baby dust

I'm so sorry Fluter.:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry Flutter


----------



## fluterby429

Ok well the spotting that looked reddish in tint was only one time and gone. This morning all I had was some brown cm when I wiped. Still nothing flowing. I had a BFN last night so I guess this is a weird AF or something. I've just never experienced anything like this


----------



## jasminep0489

fluterby429 said:


> Ok well the spotting that looked reddish in tint was only one time and gone. This morning all I had was some brown cm when I wiped. Still nothing flowing. I had a BFN last night so I guess this is a weird AF or something. I've just never experienced anything like this

:i did with my mc after tr. Finally tested positive and spotting lasted for 3 months. Hppe this is just a fluke though. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> Ok well the spotting that looked reddish in tint was only one time and gone. This morning all I had was some brown cm when I wiped. Still nothing flowing. I had a BFN last night so I guess this is a weird AF or something. I've just never experienced anything like this

Oh fluter I hate this for you. But brown means old blood so maybe there will be good news for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

fluterby429 said:


> Ok well the spotting that looked reddish in tint was only one time and gone. This morning all I had was some brown cm when I wiped. Still nothing flowing. I had a BFN last night so I guess this is a weird AF or something. I've just never experienced anything like this

:hugs: Just wanting to say how VERY much I understand the "I'm done TTC" :nope: Although your TR was quite some time ago, your actual "hands on" TTC time hasn't been nearly that long. I know your hubby will be leaving again:nope: just can't IMAGINE life in the military:( I'd say...just spend lots of time loving on dh and enjoying the time with him:thumbup: If it's meant to be..it will happen. I'm not doing any temping or opks this month...I'm emotionally spent with TTC. I'm going to enjoy dh AND spend the next months really focused on making sure my body is balanced and healthy. If the saying that stress causes infertility...then THAT'S probably my problem:winkwink: I'm a worrier, stresser, planner etc. I HAVE TO RELAX...perhaps that will do the trick for both of us:winkwink: Flutter, really praying you DO get your dream baby:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

hi ladies!

cj - you think it could be late implanation?

mammab - how are you feeling?

afm - my blood quad test came back normal......not downs, spina bifida, or trisonomies....whew!!!! so now im halfway done!!! wahoo and find out in 13 days what im having!!! i can't wait.........i think its a girl but who knows!
baby is moving a ton and I love it!

baby baby dust to all the ladies here!


----------



## dpitts1341

faith - 'If the saying that stress causes infertility...then THAT'S probably my problem I'm a worrier, stresser, planner etc. I HAVE TO RELAX...perhaps that will do the trick for both of us Flutter, really praying you DO get your dream baby '

That is what i have been told..... everyone keeps telling me that if i quit worrying about it and monitoring, temping etc it will happen, so that i my plan next month for sure..... I can't say I won't temp, because I want to keep a good record in case I need a RE in the future.

flutter- I am wondering the same thing.... since it is old blood, could that mean something good?

afm, i am cd24 and 7dpo. I haven't tested yet and am holding out till Monday 9-10 because that is mine and hubby's anniversary, wouldn't that be nice.... not holding my breath though....

I hope everyone is doing well, you all have given me such a great support system to lean on. 

But it is time for some :bfp:'s :dust: to all!


----------



## fluterby429

any thoughts

https://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/tbrown429/


----------



## mammaspath

that totally looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## dpitts1341

fluterby429 said:


> any thoughts
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/tbrown429/


HOLY CRAP! Go buy a sensitive test and do it again! I think you got your BFP!


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> any thoughts
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/tbrown429/

Looks like a bfp to me Fluter


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies... I'm really nervous because I still have a tiny bit of spotting here and there. It still has never made it to my panties just there sometimes when I wipe. I started progesterone suppositories just incase. Figured it can't hurt


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluttering I see 2 line which means a :bfp: to me. 

Mammaspath I'm feeling much better today but I have my days of ups and Downs. And whoooo hoo on the test results! 

Dpitts mine and dh 6th Anniversary is Sat!!! That would be a sweet surprise for him! 

Faith I understand completely how you feel.


----------



## jojo1972

OMG congrats fluter and the spotting is usually further implantation hun, but just get it checked when you go to doctors :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

I go for my gender scan tomorrow ladies, I will update as soon as I get back :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter!!!! :happydance: good thinking with the progesterone:thumbup: Hope this is your sticky BFP:hugs:

Jojo, can't wait to hear pink or blue tomorrow! I'm still thinking pink:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

i keep looking at your test like it was mine!!! hahaahaha
it's still pink


----------



## fluterby429

lol thanks Mamma...I keep looking at it too in disbelief lol


----------



## dpitts1341

Seriously fluter, i have stared at that pic and it is pink pink pink, please put me out of my misery and go buy a first response test!!
Great idea on the Progesterone!

JoJo so excited to hear the news.....


----------



## mammaspath

^^^^ya go get a test!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Congrats fluter!!! baby dust to us all!


----------



## jasminep0489

Hope what ur seeing is from implanting. If thats a dollar store test then u are def preggers! Cant wait for u to confirm it. Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies!!! it was a dollar tree test

jojo...super excited for your gender test


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TEST..TEST...TEST...TEST:haha: Fluter, I'm sooo excited for you:hugs: wish I could pass an HPT through the screen so you could POAS right now:haha: We need some goood news here!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I see the pink Flutterby!!!!! Congratulations!!! Take another test in the morning!!! :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Flutter congrats hun!! Praying your frer is bright pink!! 

Jojo can't wait to here your news tomorrow!! 

Hello EOE!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## fluterby429

Looks like a no go ladies. Test just looks like and evap this morning. Thanks for all your support though


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry: Fluter, do you suppose it was a chemical? That line yesterday was def pink! I usually can't see the 2nd line when people post early tests:nope: yours WAS PINK:( Are you bleeding heavier:shrug: really strange.. I'm so sorry for the extreme disappointment:cry:


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so excited to tell you all that we are team :pink::cloud9: xxx Thank you so much for the pink vibes, they worked xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo1972 said:


> I'm so excited to tell you all that we are team :pink::cloud9: xxx Thank you so much for the pink vibes, they worked xxx

:happydance: I KNEW IT! Your bd timing was def timed for GIRL! and it WORKED!! Congrats:happydance::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

aww Congrats on the baby girl jojo!!!

FHL no bleeding and no spotting anymore. Did get some very light brown tinged cm today when I wiped but only a tinny bit


----------



## cj72

Woohoo Jo!!!!! Yeah! So happy for you!

Fluter, did you try an frer?


----------



## fluterby429

no I haven't tried an FRER yet. Maybe tomorrow. I'm pretty much calling it a fluke. Idk what is going on. I just wish I knew if that spotting was my period or if Im still waiting on that


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: for the girl, Jojo!!!

Try a FRER Flutterby!!


----------



## mnjhowell

jojo1972 said:


> I'm so excited to tell you all that we are team :pink::cloud9: xxx Thank you so much for the pink vibes, they worked xxx

So excited for you!!!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I'm so excited to tell you all that we are team :pink::cloud9: xxx Thank you so much for the pink vibes, they worked xxx


I just knew it!!!!..:pink:.Huge Congratulations jojo!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Ewcm is finally here on cd12. Neg opk though. Had a baby dream last night. Only had 2 dreams like that a couple of times since Tr. Anybody else get them?


----------



## dpitts1341

CJ- I get them and it drives me crazy! I keep hoping it will be a reality soon!


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Ewcm is finally here on cd12. Neg opk though. Had a baby dream last night. Only had 2 dreams like that a couple of times since Tr. Anybody else get them?

I've had them a lot this month.


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats JoJo on team pink woo hoo! Dh wants a girl too but i think we'll have another boy! 

Never had them til i was pregnant. Now i have them maybe once a week. 

Afm today is mine and Dh 6th Annv. And i honestly can say this was the sweetest one yet. He pampered me and took care of me all day. We spent time with my family and i think all in all it was great!


----------



## dpitts1341

Mommabrown said:


> Congrats JoJo on team pink woo hoo! Dh wants a girl too but i think we'll have another boy!
> 
> Never had them til i was pregnant. Now i have them maybe once a week.
> 
> Afm today is mine and Dh 6th Annv. And i honestly can say this was the sweetest one yet. He pampered me and took care of me all day. We spent time with my family and i think all in all it was great!

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Mrstruth

Flut I think you should test with a better test because that was definitely a pink line and not a Evan. A chemical is followed by af and still no af something is def going on.

Congrats on your team pink JoJo 

Momma happy anniversary 

CJ hooray on our EWCM something is definitely about to happen or has happened

Afm according to FF I ovulated a day early on cd14 and not cd15 so it makes me now 7dpo. The only thing I am encountering is very tender and sensitive nipples and throbbing and pressure on my side of my abdominal on the right it's a off and on throbbing. Which is funny for the last five months all I wanted was constant action on the right (it's the good tube that's open) a couple of cycles it bounced from the right to the left but it's Been constant on the right. Fatigue but I also know its to early for signs and plus I haven't had any implantation. Just gassy and throbbing


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, your time is coming! Yay! Let your tww go by quickly!

Afm, just waiting for game day ;)


----------



## jonnanne3

I haven't been in this section before. Just stalked before. I know a lot of the ladies in here, but some are new to me. Let me just start off by saying :hi: and my name is Anne. 
I had my tr 04/2007. My tube lengths are 2.5 R and 3.0 L. They are very short! We started trying immediately! I wasn't getting any younger! I was 35 at the time we started. 2007 was a horrible year! My son was in a horrible atv accident and my father passed suddenly as well as 2 other family members. Needless to say, not a good year at all! Then 2008 came and Feb we had our first bfp! We were so excited! Then we sadly lost that baby very soon after we found out. We went on to have 4 more bfp's and 4 more miscarriages after that one! I had told my husband that I was 100% DONE! My cycles were getting worse and I just couldn't handle anymore losses! This was in Dec of 2010 right after our last miscarriage. He understood, but asked if we could continue ntnp until I was 40 (which was a little over a year away) I said I thought that was fair. (we had our first grandbaby in July 2010) Then March 2011, we had our second grandbaby! We were perfectly content with our children and our grandbabies! Then March 28th 2011, we found out we were pregnant again! I did not get excited at all! I just knew that we were going to loose this one too. Well, we went for our first scan and I was 6 wks 3 days.... we saw our first heartbeat EVER!!!!!!!! We were pregnant with our miracle baby!!!!!!!! We gave birth to our precious baby girl on November 29, 2011. (note: I turned 40 Feb 2012!)
Why I am telling my story, to give you ladies hope! It can happen! I was 39 and I had short tubes! It took us 4 years and lost 5 precious babies, but we did it! 
I hope my story helps you and does give you some hope. :hugs: and tons of baby :dust: to you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Thanks Anne. That gives me hope ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

Anne congrats and that was a very inspirational story


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats Anne, I'm on my 2nd TR baby which is a girl Alyssa Rose and I had Callum Stefan Jack last October xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Can any of you ladies look at my ff ovulation chart on my ticker and tell me when you think I ovulated ff says the 2nd and countdown says the 5th


----------



## dpitts1341

Hey ladies, as I said I would wait until today to test, I tested with FMU and got :bfn: Oh well, waiting for God's perfect timing :)

Hope everyone is doing well!

Fluter? anything?


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry for the :bfn: but you still have time until :af: shows, you are right! It's all in God's perfect timing


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry you got a bfn :( it's not over yet though. 

Still no AF and the spotting has stopped. I have not retested yet. I will tomorrow. I don't feel pg. I feel like maybe it was a chemical. The line was there I saw it and I've starred at the pic of it for day's now. I'm just not real sure what to make of the spotting and cramping pressure.


----------



## crystal69uk

Thanks for sharing your story with us Anne, you had your little girl on my Birthday.....how lovely for you both after such a hard time.....I am nearly 2 years on TTC - on 27th September and I have now called it a day!!! I am so happy for my TR sisters and I hope everyone eventually finds their rainbow :cloud9: like alot of women on here have already........Baby Dust to everyone.....xxxxxxx

Good luck to everyone still trying and I hope to see some more BFP's on here soon......:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Thank you Anne for warring your story with us, it really gives me hope.

I'm now 12 days past O and I'm not sure this month, no more discharge and I have sore bb's but I have until the 19th until Af is due so..... another week to wait.

How are you Fluter?


----------



## mnjhowell

MrsT I'd be willing to say you Od on the 1st or 2nd. Good luck


----------



## crystal69uk

mnjhowell said:


> MrsT I'd be willing to say you Od on the 1st or 2nd. Good luck

Mrs T I would also say the 2nd x good luck when testing hunny x


----------



## stmom26

Well ladies I took an early pregnancy test and there is a faint positive, so me and DH went and got a digital test and it came back "not pregnant"..... going to test again first thing in the morning.....


----------



## mammaspath

OOH can you post a pic of your test please!?


----------



## stmom26

I'm not sure why it would show on this one and not the digital test, but this one was first thing this morning.


----------



## mammaspath

I Hate blue dye!!!
wah...........can't wait to see the update!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sometimes the Quantity of HCG that it detects are in different amounts too. It might just not be built up enough in your system yet for it to detect on the digital! Fx for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies I was feeling the same way that maybe I ovulated on the 2nd ! 
How are you ladies doing?
Stmom I can't Wait to see the update as well


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, looks like 9 dpo to me ;

Stmom and Fluter! Cant wait to hear tomorrow!!!!

Still waiting on "o"...no pos opk yet. Praying for a bunch of bfps!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom, I sure hope it is your BFP! Can't wait for the update tomorrow!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks CJ! This is still a bit confusing to me but I am getting the hang of it

I also pray that we all start receiving more bfps


----------



## fluterby429

StMom in soo excited for you! I hope you get a nice clear BFP tomorrow!

Afm have not retested. Maybe tomorrow but I feel like that test was a fluke and I'm jacked up. It's just weird because my period is like clockwork. I start AF 14 days after O.


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> StMom in soo excited for you! I hope you get a nice clear BFP tomorrow!
> 
> Afm have not retested. Maybe tomorrow but I feel like that test was a fluke and I'm jacked up. It's just weird because my period is like clockwork. I start AF 14 days after O.

Thank you so much Flutter.
I'm praying that you've gotten your BFP too Flutter, I know that I've not know you long, but you were the first person. To talk to me on here and I feel close to you.


----------



## Mrstruth

FLut there is definitely something going on, do not count yourself out yet! have you tested again


----------



## dpitts1341

I agree fluter, something is up....... I know you are afraid to retest but if you always start like clockwork, how many days would you be late now?


----------



## fluterby429

I got a dark opk on a Monday and felt O pain on that Tues but that would've been really early for me on clomid.I got another very dark I'm gonna say + opk on that Thursday night too. All other clomid cycles I didn't O until the 10th day after the last pill which would make that on a Sat. So I could be a week late today or 3 days today.


----------



## fluterby429

here is my opk from Thurs 8/23 @ around 10:45pm

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/tbrown429/99ab22d3.jpg


----------



## jonnanne3

Looks very good to me. Have you tested anymore? You should have some result today Fluterby. 
Stmom, any news? 
Good luck ladies!!!!!! :hugs: and Baby :dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

Flute that's a strong positive on the opk a few days ago. I think you would test I heard a positive opk that close to af is a great indication. Good luck 

Stmom have you tested again. 

Afm I am 9dpo and I know you ladies are like okay Ms. T it's time to learn the charting. Can you look my chart and see if the dip I just experienced may have been implantation


----------



## stmom26

I retested this morning and it was a BFN, if AF doesn't show up on the 19th I will test again


----------



## Mrstruth

Oh it's still early for you, you should wait unto
At least this weekend my af due on the 17th


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. T I got that opk on 8/23 but I thought I had O'd on 8/21 but then I got that opk so I was at a loss as to when m AF should've been due. I was just showing it see if anyone else agreed that was +. The next day I used the $$opk test and it was very very negative. I was out of Wondfo tests. I'm going to go pick up a test and prob test later today just to make sure. I believe it will be BFN


----------



## Mrstruth

Oh okay! I am going to be believe that it was positive on the 23 because you ovulated between the 21 and 23rd and on the 24th it was over. What is your normal luteal phase? I am a 28 day cycle and if that was normal for you a 14 day phase then you are 5 days late and if your luteal phase is shorter than you are a week late which means something is going on in that tummy :winkwink: Good luck I am praying its a BFP today


----------



## fluterby429

Since that opk was + I am going to assume I either O'd that Friday or early that Sat. So if that is the case then 3-4 days late. I always start on the 14th day after O


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> Since that opk was + I am going to assume I either O'd that Friday or early that Sat. So if that is the case then 3-4 days late. I always start on the 14th day after O

I have my fx for your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

and I do for you Stmom


----------



## mammaspath

me too! for both of you!


----------



## Mrstruth

I do for both of ou as well

Mamma have you found out Wat you were having


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> I do for both of ou as well
> 
> Mamma have you found out Wat you were having

I'm praying for your sticky bean Mrs T.


----------



## dpitts1341

Ladies, I think we are going to have some good news on this thread soon..... Mrs T that does look like implantation. Stmom I am praying it is your BFP and fluter I am telling you something is going on for sure! Please please let us all know the second you poas so we can stop going crazy!

Today i went to the dentist so it was a busy day. Yesterday I had nausea like you wouldn't believe, I even threw up last night. I keep telling myself it was the dinner I ate. AF is due on Thursday for me so we shall see.

Hope all you girls are doing well, I will check in later this evening.


----------



## fluterby429

took the FRER and it is a BFN!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter your cycle sounds like CJ's and my cycle this past one. AF was very late for me and was very weird. I had one very faint positive and all negative since then. 

Hopefully it turns into a BFP for you!! I know we need one around here!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I'm sorry Fluter. Has af showed yet? I had a crazy cycle and my temps at the beginning of this cycle went crazy which seems to have made O late. Usually i usually get a smiley on cd12/14 and o on vd 14. Now its cd16 and the opks are getting darker, but not pos yet.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, :cry: that really sucks:nope: Like you, my cycles are like clock work...I would absolutely be thinking BFP if AF was that late. :shrug: I DO think the clomid really messes with us...physically and emotionally!!! I'm really sorry:hugs:

Cj, sorry your cycle is playing games with you, too!!! Maybe it's the changing of the seasons:shrug: at least you're probably getting in some good bd'ing:haha:

Afm, not temping or opking this cycle...just bd'ing when we're in the mood:winkwink: I have an appt. with a homeopath dr. next week (she's 5-1/2hrs. from my home). I haven't been to see her for 3-1/2 years! I feel hopeful that she can figure out what the heck is wrong inside my body!!! 

Well, our first freeze warning for the season is scheduled for tomorrow morning...temps in the 20's brrr :)


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I do for both of ou as well
> 
> Mamma have you found out Wat you were having
> 
> I'm praying for your sticky bean Mrs T.Click to expand...

Thanks Stmom I had another temp drop so I am just waiting on af yesterday my temp was 98.1 today it was 97.6 so I was expecting a early af but she didn't show her face. But she will be here by Monday 

CJ yes I agree at least you are getting some great BDng in :winkwink: I hope things look up for you


Afm I scheduled yet another appointment for Monday to discuss other options for me and DH. Maybe IUI but I know this I am heading on cycle 8 my year is coming quickly. I don't want to give up but I am also becoming concerned with the time


----------



## cj72

Ok, so I have my yearly gyn appt today and its bd time. I think the speculum will mess with my ph down there and kill oh's Sperm. How bad would it be if we did it before we went?


----------



## Mrstruth

It threw one of my test off to come back abnormal but the dr said when you have intercourse before an appt it does that. But other times it had not 

Afm:Hello ladies, well today I ate to a bell new salad bowl which I love taco bell and started throwing up. I took a test and it was negative which wasn't a SUPRISE. I am not about to allow TTC to get me down any longer! I just don't get this and it's to much frustration for one to endure. I am only bothered by the cost for something that was a failure


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> It threw one of my test off to come back abnormal but the dr said when you have intercourse before an appt it does that. But other times it had not
> 
> Afm:Hello ladies, well today I ate to a bell new salad bowl which I love taco bell and started throwing up. I took a test and it was negative which wasn't a SUPRISE. I am not about to allow TTC to get me down any longer! I just don't get this and it's to much frustration for one to endure. I am only bothered by the cost for something that was a failure

I completely understand Mr T. I've not wanted to temp because I know how I stress already without it, and now to know that I must O early...... I'm praying for us all to get our little bundles of joy.:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes it is very irritating and hurtful and I have done everything, in my will power to do so


----------



## alleysm

Im addicted to temping ... still holding out hope i guess.. we are getting ready to hit our three year mark in january. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ, my cycle is crazy this time too. I lost my thermometer, but can usually tell O by CM. I usually O on CD12 or 13 and have EWCM for a couple of days before. I haven't had any yet. We are BDIng at least every other day so that we won't miss O this time.

Good luck MrsT and STmom!!! Hopefully this is your BFP cycle!! 

:hugs: ladies!!


----------



## cj72

Well, the ast opk I had was neg but almost pos. Got my annual but didnt bd until after. He said lose weight, took blood, and bd every other day. Thinking I will o tomorrow. Which is pretty rare fr me. Cd17 today. I still have the clomid and am going to take it next month. Tomorrow Im back onbthe der wagon. Guess it'll be about a week and I'll know if the bloodwork says I have old eggs or not.


----------



## Mrstruth

Good luck to all of us ladies its a trying time for us all :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrs. T, your chart actually looks good to me! Don't lose hope just yet:hugs:

Cj, checking for old eggs, eh? I thought that had to be done on CD3:shrug: was it AMH test? Just wondering as I'm probably needing to get a similar test done, too:thumbup: Hopefully the late O this cycle will turn into a BFP...considering it's outta the ordinary for you:winkwink: :hugs:

Ladies, we're loooong overdue for some BFPs around here...come on...get that baby dust sprinkled around:happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

My 17 year old son has had a major accident and is being taken to Cook Children's Hospital in Ft. Worth, Texas. My husband and I and Izzy are hauling ass 5 hours there. Please pray for him!!


----------



## dpitts1341

mnjhowell said:


> My 17 year old son has had a major accident and is being taken to Cook Children's Hospital in Ft. Worth, Texas. My husband and I and Izzy are hauling ass 5 hours there. Please pray for him!!

I am so sorry, you and your family are in my prayers! Please be safe getting there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> My 17 year old son has had a major accident and is being taken to Cook Children's Hospital in Ft. Worth, Texas. My husband and I and Izzy are hauling ass 5 hours there. Please pray for him!!

Mnj, I'm praying for your son!!!


----------



## stmom26

mnjhowell said:


> My 17 year old son has had a major accident and is being taken to Cook Children's Hospital in Ft. Worth, Texas. My husband and I and Izzy are hauling ass 5 hours there. Please pray for him!!

Praying for son ,you and your family.


----------



## mnjhowell

I can't get there fast enough. I wish I could have flown with him. My biggest fear is ne'er seeing him alive again. I know we have to drive safely but my head tells me to just floor it and don't stop for anyone or anything.


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ I am praying for your on, you and your family!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> I can't get there fast enough. I wish I could have flown with him. My biggest fear is ne'er seeing him alive again. I know we have to drive safely but my head tells me to just floor it and don't stop for anyone or anything.

:nope:I'm so sorry you all are going through such a horrific event. :hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1972

My heart and prayers really are with you mnj, I honestly do know exactly what you are going through. The most biggest hugs are being sent your way xxxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Today I have turned 40 and then come on here and read the most devastating news:cry: Crying as I'm writing this as no parent should ever have to go through their child being in such an accident. Its only 4 days to the date of Daniels accident and exactly one week to go til his first anniversary. :cry:

I hate the fact that a fellow TR friend is going through all this, my prayers are with you and I really hope he pulls through Melissa xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo thank you so much. I know you know how it feels and my heart breaks that you ever had to go through that. I apologize for those feelings being brought back to the surface. Happy birthday momma!! 

We received a call from the nurse there who admitted him from the life flight, he is holding his own right now and they are fighting to stop his bleeding. We gave verbal consent to do anything necessary to save his life. We just went through Abilene texas so we are over half way there. We had to stop to feed and change Izzy but made it as quick as possible. I know she will never remember this but I do not want her to see her biggest brother like this.


----------



## cj72

Mnj, be strong and hang in there girl! Love and prayers being sent your way! Please update us as you can and know we are there with you.

Faith, who knows? I was in there for normal checkup. I'm gonna lose weight and try more clomid in the future. I was going to try next month, but may hold off til Ive lost 30 lbs. I think Im oing as we speak. Havent noticed it all day n bam! 

Jo, welcome to 40 :) Not much different than 39! I hope you have a good day! I asked my doc bout his thoughts on coq10 and he said he as his preg ladies take it in the 3rd trimester to avoid gestational diabeties. Thought it might help. I'm thinking of you with Daniels anniversary so close. Hugs <3


----------



## Mrstruth

Jo I will also be praying for you during this time in memory of your son Daniel. 
MNJ I am glad to hear he is holding his own and he is fighting. Keep us posted and my prayers are with you


----------



## mammaspath

prayers and hugs!!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

I'm sorry I keep posting here I just don't have anyone else to talk to and lean on since my mom is gone. 
A nurse called to let us know that he is being prepped for surgery and he now has a chest tube and is on the ventilator. They are trying to hold off as long as possible for us to see him before he goes in but she said that we may not make it in time. My husband is driving like a mad man and we are approx 45 minutes from the hospital. We are going to pull up and I'm going to jump and run and daddy and izzy will park and come in.


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ you have me in tears! :cry: I couldn't imagine my world if I had to face something as frighten as this. I will continue to pop in to check on your sons process


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting here I just don't have anyone else to talk to and lean on since my mom is gone.
> A nurse called to let us know that he is being prepped for surgery and he now has a chest tube and is on the ventilator. They are trying to hold off as long as possible for us to see him before he goes in but she said that we may not make it in time. My husband is driving like a mad man and we are approx 45 minutes from the hospital. We are going to pull up and I'm going to jump and run and daddy and izzy will park and come in.

:cry::cry:I'm praying so hard here, mnj! My heart breaks for you and your son:nope: I wish I could help in some other way. :nope:


----------



## mammaspath

OHMYGOODNESS please keep us updated!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Praying so much for you and your son MNJ!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm sorry I have been MIA but My email send occasionally messages and I seen your CJ- I am absolutely sick for you right now and praying hard for all of you


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry not CJ but MNJ- blah!


----------



## dpitts1341

MNJ, I am continuing to pray for you, I know your son is strong if you are his mother :) Please update us when you can.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## cj72

My whole family just just sent prayers your way sweetie!


----------



## fluterby429

hang in there girl. we are all here for you!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all so much. He is in ICU now. We have got to see him but they only allow us in at certai times. He is being kept sedated but will try to ween him within the next 48 hours. So right now we are just waiting.


----------



## Mrstruth

I have faith that your son you be okay and he will recover from this! Your family are definitely in our prayers, glad surgery went well


----------



## stmom26

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you all so much. He is in ICU now. We have got to see him but they only allow us in at certai times. He is being kept sedated but will try to ween him within the next 48 hours. So right now we are just waiting.

My family will keep your son, you and your family in our prayers


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you all so much. He is in ICU now. We have got to see him but they only allow us in at certai times. He is being kept sedated but will try to ween him within the next 48 hours. So right now we are just waiting.

Thank you for the update! good news that he came through surgery okay:thumbup:we will continue to PRAY...blessings to you and your family ((hugs))


----------



## jojo1972

I just know he will pull through, I've prayed so hard for you and your family. Keep talking to him, he can still hear you even though he's in a coma. PULL THROUGH BABY BOY xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

MNJ, 
I am so sorry to hear about your son. I will keep him in my prayers! 
I too had my son in a horrible accident too. He was 14 and flipped his ATV. He was riding at my brothers house. We thought he only had a broken leg and I took him to the closest hospital which is about 20 minutes from us. We get there and they told me I should have called for an ambulance. I felt horrible but all the while thinking, why? It's only a broken leg?! Well they took us back to Xray his leg and while he was in the xray table, he threw up blood. They immediately took him to CT and he was bleeding internally! He had a grade 4 trauma to his spleen, lacerated liver and broken ribs! 
They prepped him for flight. They didn't handle pediatric trauma so they flew him across town! I couldn't go! I had to drive! It took us what seemed live a lifetime, but we got there in about 30-45 minutes. Fortunately he did not have to have surgery, but the first 24 hours were touch and go with his bloodwork and he was so out of it! He stayed in ICU for 3 days and the in a private room for 3 more days. He was released on STRICK bedrest for 20 days after discharge. He is now 100%. My reason for my story is hopefully to give you some hope.
I hope and pray your son pulls out of this! You have a TON of great people praying for him! Please keep us posted!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cj72

<3 mnj


----------



## mnjhowell

Anne thank you for sharing your story. 

Sitting here watching him. It's all I can do, stare at him and remember when he was such a tiny mr peanut. They won't let izzy in ICU so we are rotating shifts to be in here with him. We are waiting for a doctor to come by again we missed them this morning at 5ish when they did rounds. Although we couldn't be in here at that time. I can honestly say if I ever go back into the workforce and my practice I will never leave a patient or family waiting for too long ever again.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh my GOd, MNJ, I am so sorry sweety. Your son, you, and your whole family are in my prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Anne thank you for sharing your story.
> 
> Sitting here watching him. It's all I can do, stare at him and remember when he was such a tiny mr peanut. They won't let izzy in ICU so we are rotating shifts to be in here with him. We are waiting for a doctor to come by again we missed them this morning at 5ish when they did rounds. Although we couldn't be in here at that time. I can honestly say if I ever go back into the workforce and my practice I will never leave a patient or family waiting for too long ever again.

The fact that they are limiting visitors and time is good news babes, they only let you all in with no time limit when its bad news. Keep strong and we are all still praying xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, how are you, hun?:hugs: I've been thinking about you the past few days. How are you feeling? Are you still on bed rest? Looking forward to seeing baby pics:happydance:

Jo, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! (a day late):hugs: 

Mnj, still praying, girl:hugs::kiss:


----------



## momsbaby

Hi everyone I'm new at this. I had a TR March 2011 with no luck yet. I have 2 girls age 9 and 4 from a previous marriage. My new hubby and I are trying hoping for a boy this time. My Dr put me on clomid, just finished my first cycle. Has anyone had any luck yet?


----------



## cj72

I had mine the month after yours. No luck yet, but not giving up! Good luck to you!
mnj...is there any update? Been thinking of you all day, sweetie.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello momsbaby this is a journey that is half and half, some women receive their BFP quick some don't. But don't lose faith, 

MNJ you are still in my prayers


----------



## jonnanne3

Mnj, Any news? I hope and pray that your son is showing improvement! 
Moms, Eeryone's story is so different. I tried for 4 years and several rounds of Clomid and Femara. No luck with any of them for me. We did get our miracle baby when I was ready to throw in the towel! It took us 4 years and 5 losses. You can click on my TTC journal link and check it out. Good luck!


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies. Joseph is awake and talking. Very groggy from continuous pain meds but awake. My husband is flying home tomorrow leaving Izzy and I to fend for ourselves so I am praying he gets to move to a step down room soon.


----------



## cj72

Thats great news that he's talking!!! I hope you get that room soon!!! Continued prayers coming your way! God is great!


----------



## stmom26

I


mnjhowell said:


> Good morning ladies. Joseph is awake and talking. Very groggy from continuous pain meds but awake. My husband is flying home tomorrow leaving Izzy and I to fend for ourselves so I am praying he gets to move to a step down room soon.

That's great that he's awake and talking. we will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news! I am so glad he is making an improvement! I will continue to pray for him! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

momsbaby said:


> Hi everyone I'm new at this. I had a TR March 2011 with no luck yet. I have 2 girls age 9 and 4 from a previous marriage. My new hubby and I are trying hoping for a boy this time. My Dr put me on clomid, just finished my first cycle. Has anyone had any luck yet?

Had mine in March 2011 also. I never went on clomid had 1 mc 1 cp and finally got my sticky bean a year later after mc. It is very different for everyone here. I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## jojo1972

Fantastic news Melissa xxx


----------



## momsbaby

That is awesome news cj, god is so awesome will contiue praying. And I'm not giving up I have faith that I'll receive my sticky bean. It took me 4 yrs to get preg. with my 2nd child. My Dr put me on clomid because I ovulate late. With the testing he did showed I O'd around day 17 to 19, I have very irregular periods. So fingers are crossed!!


----------



## momsbaby

Oops sorry about that I missed read. Praying for your son to pull through mnj


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great news Mnj!! You are still in our prayers for your sons recovery!

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, wonderful news:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Any updates, MNJ? <3

Bloodwork is back... this is all just before ovulation...

TSH -4.010 ( normal is .450-4.50)
FSH - 4.9 normal
LH -25.2 normal

Looks like eggs aren't too crusty, so we're keeping going!


----------



## alleysm

Cj- what cd did have these labs on?


----------



## jasminep0489

Cj- way to go on the excellent labs. U may want to do a post coital and hopefully talk ur dh into an iui since everything else is looking good.

Mnj- you are all in my prayers. Happy he is doing better.

Tryn- thinkin bout my bump buddy. Hope all is well with ur lil princess.

Momsbaby- happy to have another tr friend join us. 

Afm- still baking my lil guy. Its getting closer and closer and the nerves are setting in. Guess cause its been so long since ive had a baby around. Still very excited though....miserable, but excited. Think about u ladies and pray for you all everyday.


----------



## cj72

It was the day before o. Cd 18? The numbers were posted for ovulatory time. I will have to check it tomorrow and post what they said was normal. I was there for a pap and he ran the blood work.


----------



## momsbaby

Hi ladies, I got a question. Will clomid make you emotional. I've been an emotional wreck today


----------



## mnjhowell

Joseph had a rough night last night. He had a horrible reaction to the morphine pump and spent all day trying to recover from just that. My husband flew home so it's just Izzy and I here and it's very difficult. The nurses have been great today with letting me go in with Izzy in her moby wrap. Our hotel is less than a mile away but seems like another continent when in a hurry like at 3am when we got the call he was having a reaction. 
Good news is the doctor is trying to move him to a step down room tomorrow and PT will start soon after that. They believe he will make a full recovery. He had a CT this morning and his brain looks great (LOL I joked they must have looked at the wrong one) and Joseph smirked :) 
My family has been tested over and over recently and I feel like I am going to break at any moment and I honestly don't know how we are still going. 
Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ I a praying that Joseph starts to feel better and the soreness doesn't last long. 

Afm seen the dr today. Ultrasound GRREAT, the left tube is actually open as well it just isn't as good as the right and it dilates periodically which can cause ectopic, last month she stated I had a biochemical miscarriage and she started me on Clomids, and if no BFP by the end of Dec. IUI in Janurary cycle. I am praying everyone find strength to endure what's not understood, I know I am in need of it


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so happy that Joseph is pulling through, keep strong and know we are all here if you need us xxx


----------



## cj72

Mnj, God chose you to be his mom for this moment. You are strong and Joseph knows that! Im so glad hes going to make a full recovery! Im sorry about the morphine rxn. Before long this will be a distant memory. Hang in there girl :)

Afm, 3dpo and my temps look like a mountain. FF wont even give me my lines. Wth!


----------



## jonnanne3

MNJ, I am so glad to see your son continues to improve!!!!!! That is GREAT news! God is GREAT! 
CJ, your chart looks like you either are having an anovulatory cycle (which happens unfortunately!) or you haven't had enough temps to make a coverline yet. :hugs: 
MsTruth, Sounds like you have a good plan! Good luck!


----------



## dpitts1341

Great news MNJ!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Joanne I hope so!


----------



## stmom26

That's great news MNJ God is so good.

I'm still praying for your sticky bean Mrs T.

Well my AF is due tomorrow. Haven't tested any more since last week, bb still sore to the touch and I'm tired all the time.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks STMOM I am praying that you are with child :haha: can't wait til you test tomorrow. Today was my first day of my clomids


----------



## cj72

I felt the o on cd 19. I havent had an annovuary cyce so far. Ive only been watchig since january 2011 though. Yesterday shoulda been a higher temp, but I am seriously getting my butt handed to me by these allergies. I know I was mouth breathing, so its wrong. As long as af shows up on time I can get the clomid on next month. Ok ladies, which do i go for? Cd 3-7 for the possibility of more eggs or 5-9 for better quality egg? Im leaning toward the latter.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I do not think I Oed this cycle. I lost my thermometer as you all know and I haven't had any EWCM that I have seen. I am CD18 and usually O on CD12. So, I guess I wait for next cycle, I think my crazy cycle last month messed up this one big time. :cry:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I had ewcm for a week and a half, which is a record for me. I o'd 5 days later than usual. My temps are finally over 98. I keep waking up and having to roll over and try to keep my mouth closed! PM me your address and I can send you a thermometer :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Yeah if you have been mouth breathing, it will definately screw up your chart! I hated when I got sick because of that too! As far as the clomid, I did 4 rounds of clomid and 6 rounds of femara and then 1 round of injectibles. With clomid, I did 3-7 and also the same with femara. I did get pregnant on my 3rd cycle of femara, but sadly mc'd at 8 wks 5 days. 
I O'd on my own everytime, but with the meds, it gave us more follicles, therefore increasing our chances. CJ, who is you dr?


----------



## stmom26

Well no AF, but no BFP, so I'm going to call the Dr's office if AF is a no show on Friday to schedule a blood test.


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes Stmom I would definitely contact the doctor. 
Afm this is the second day on Clomids so far no side affects


----------



## mammaspath

stmom - are your cycles pretty normal?

AFM - i found out yesterday we are team pink! yay!
but last night my cousin commited suicide.......awe my heart is so broken!


----------



## mnjhowell

Stmom hoping your BFP shows!! 

Joseph is in a rehab room and starting PT. we are working on transferring him to a local rehab hospital where we live. Izzy has come down with a cold and is cranky franky and me too with no sleep. Hope this all passes soon.


----------



## stmom26

mammaspath said:


> stmom - are your cycles pretty normal?
> 
> AFM - i found out yesterday we are team pink! yay!
> but last night my cousin commited suicide.......awe my heart is so broken!

Yes m'am they are 28 before TR and been 30 since TR.

I'm so sorry for your loss Mammaspath, I will keep your family in my prayers .


----------



## jojo1972

So happy for you mamaspath that you are team pink, but so sad for your cousin :cry: xxx

I'm so pleased Joseph is doing so well Melissa, such a blessing xxx

AFM, well I'm in pieces today and can't stop crying, Dans accident was one year ago tonight and I can't stop thinking about what if? It will be one year on Friday the 21st that his life support was switched off and I'm afraid to say I'm not coping at all at the moment :cry:


----------



## Mommabrown

mammaspath said:


> stmom - are your cycles pretty normal?
> 
> AFM - i found out yesterday we are team pink! yay!
> but last night my cousin commited suicide.......awe my heart is so broken!

Woooo hoooo momma! I'm sorry about your cousin it so tragic!


----------



## Mommabrown

jojo1972 said:


> So happy for you mamaspath that you are team pink, but so sad for your cousin :cry: xxx
> 
> I'm so pleased Joseph is doing so well Melissa, such a blessing xxx
> 
> AFM, well I'm in pieces today and can't stop crying, Dans accident was one year ago tonight and I can't stop thinking about what if? It will be one year on Friday the 21st that his life support was switched off and I'm afraid to say I'm not coping at all at the moment :cry:

Oh JoJo i think all of us would feel the same way. I've heard people say it gets easier but I'm not really sure when. It's never easy losing someone. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Mommabrown said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you mamaspath that you are team pink, but so sad for your cousin :cry: xxx
> 
> I'm so pleased Joseph is doing so well Melissa, such a blessing xxx
> 
> AFM, well I'm in pieces today and can't stop crying, Dans accident was one year ago tonight and I can't stop thinking about what if? It will be one year on Friday the 21st that his life support was switched off and I'm afraid to say I'm not coping at all at the moment :cry:
> 
> Oh JoJo i think all of us would feel the same way. I've heard people say it gets easier but I'm not really sure when. It's never easy losing someone. Hang in there hun :hugs:Click to expand...

It does get easier as the years go on, but you never expect your child to die before you. I feel devastated atm as I'd lost one son, who was stillborn and then to lose Daniel too so close to his brother being born is just heartbreaking. I feel life has been cruel to me in that way:cry:


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry JoJo, but he is looking down on you and smiling at what a great mom you are.


----------



## stmom26

I'm sorry JoJo


----------



## mammaspath

Big hugs jojo!


----------



## GalvanBaby

cj72 said:


> Galvan, I had ewcm for a week and a half, which is a record for me. I o'd 5 days later than usual. My temps are finally over 98. I keep waking up and having to roll over and try to keep my mouth closed! PM me your address and I can send you a thermometer :)

It would cost you atleast $65 to ship it to me. that is why i haven't bought one off of Amazon. I won't buy one here because the price for one is ridiculous and I will be going back to the States in a few weeks.,

Thank you so much for the offer though. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mammaspath, sorry about your cousin! I do love little girls though ;)

Mnj, so happy for you! Woot woot! 

Jo, Hugs sent across the pond for you. I hope it gets easier with time. <3


----------



## jasminep0489

So sorry, jo. I know this must be such a difficult time of year for your family. Prayer and hugs your way.


----------



## cj72

Just found progesterone cream in gnc for $15. Starting that & royal jelly today. Guess we'll see how it goes...I truly hope all my tr sisters have their prayers answered with a beautiful miracle. Sending baby dust your way :)


----------



## dpitts1341

cj72 said:


> Just found progesterone cream in gnc for $15. Starting that & royal jelly today. Guess we'll see how it goes...I truly hope all my tr sisters have their prayers answered with a beautiful miracle. Sending baby dust your way :)

Good luck CJ!


----------



## stmom26

Well AF has just showed up :-(


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> Well AF has just showed up :-(

I am sorry stmom, hang in there sweetie :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Jojo my heart goes out to you and your family at his time of mourning :hugs:
Sorry Stmom that af got you.

Afm this is cd6 fourth day on Clomids one day left, yet no reactions to it at all


----------



## jasminep0489

Hope the clomid works wonders for u mrs t!

Im on my last box in my sig...oh my goodness! I also tezted pos for gbs so scared bout that. Did anyone ever 
test pos with their prior pregnancies?


----------



## alleysm

Jas i had gbs.. they just give you antibiotics via iv when you go into labor.


----------



## cj72

Sorry about af stmom.


----------



## Bebebump

I am taking a break from ttc, but I wanted to check up and let all you ladies know I am praying for you all each day. 
So sorry to hear about your sons accident, Melissa. I am glad he is a fighter and you will be blessed to have him with you for a long season. I can't imagine how you must be feeling after the loss you suffered with your Mother. I am praying for a fast healing for your boy, and for your and your husbands trauma.
Jo and Mammaspath... Congratulations on your little girls... Hope you are doing better today, JoJo.
Mrs. T.... Lucky you for not having any Clomid side effects. I hear most women suffer huge hormonal changes with it.
CJ.. Glad your eggs are still nice and healthy. Praying for you to have your Hubby a little girl.
For everyone else..I hope you are all doing well, and the days are not too hard. I was having too difficult a time with counting days and living for ovulation time. I stopped counting and don't even know for sure when I o'd this month. I am just gonna let it go and let God take me where He will. Even though I am no longer trying, I will continue to pray for all of you and your partners. When ttc, any extra help is appreciated, I figure..:winkwink:


----------



## jojo1972

Dans 1 year anniversary and it was wonderful, we managed to get all the balloons and lanterns up for him even though the weather here in the UK is rubbish atm :happydance: They looked so beautiful in the sky, a real tribute to his 17 years of life xxx


----------



## cj72

Wish there was a like button, jo. Thats so sweet!

Afm, the tww is dragging by. Why cant we just test right after o?!? Wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## mnjhowell

Izzy is now being admitted to the hospital!! It's a fucking nightmare and I'm never waking up!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I am so sorry I didn't get on the computer on the 19th. My whole heart is with you today as you remember Daniel and his beautifu life! Life is cruel isn't it?! And then it has a way of showing you so much love and compassion and now with little callum and princess on the way. It will never change how you feel or the hole that's in your heart.


----------



## GalvanBaby

WHat is wrong with Izzy, Mnj? You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

jasminep0489 said:


> Hope the clomid works wonders for u mrs t!
> 
> Im on my last box in my sig...oh my goodness! I also tezted pos for gbs so scared bout that. Did anyone ever
> test pos with their prior pregnancies?

I had gbs with 2 of my 4 pregnancies and they just treat during labor with antibiotics. It's really not a big deal.

MNJ, I am so sorry to heat that your baby got admitted too! I hope and pray that both of your babies are better soon! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Thanks. U know how googling something is. I should know better. Makes it seem horrible.

Whats going on with izzy, mnj?


----------



## jojo1972

Oh my Melissa, I really hope they are both ok? You are in my thoughts and prayers and I really am wishing things to get better for you. You are such a strong person and I really don't know how you are coping with all this? MASSIVE hugs and LOADS of prayers being sent your way hunny xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## stmom26

mnjhowell said:


> Izzy is now being admitted to the hospital!! It's a fucking nightmare and I'm never waking up!!

Bless your heart MNJ, What's wrong with Izzy ?Keeping your family in our prayers. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, you poor dear:hugs: :nope: I will be praying for you all:hugs: I KNOW sometimes life feels so unfair:cry: Praying God will give you strength to deal with the situations at hand:hugs:

Jojo, I'm so happy to hear that Daniel's memorial was so beautiful:hugs: He was truly blessed to have such a caring and loving momma:hugs:

Jasmine, praying all goes well with the weeks that remain for you:hugs: looking forward to seeing those baby pics:happydance: I'm wondering how Tryn is doing:shrug: I hope everything is okay with her:flower:

Afm, I saw my Naturopathic doctor on Tuesday:thumbup: I haven't seen her for 3-1/2 yrs! I'm kicking myself now that I waited so long. ANYWAY, she could definitely see that my thyroid IS out of whack as well as some endocrine and ovary things. Uterus looks good. So, I'm excited with the 3mo. protocol she has me on:happydance: we'll see if this helps us get our baby.:thumbup: Hubby had a few minor things..but overall very healthy:) He just had all his mercury fillings removed and replaced with a non-toxic filling. He also had to have 3 teeth pulled (broken root canals) and he'll have the teeth replaced. The dr. cut into his sinus, so poor guy has had a bit more to recover from:( 

The weeks are passing so quickly..so much to do everyday...it would be nice if life could slow down just a bit!

Praying we all have our babies on the way SOON! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey girls!:flower:

5 or 7 dpo, who knows. Whats up with Izzy, mnj? Faith, good for you, girl! Keep us up to date!

Time's gettig short, Jasmine! Good luck to you and Tryin!!!
Ladies, I hoe you have a wonderful weekend. Baby dust!


----------



## cj72

Girls, take a look at my ff and see what you think about my coverline. I just had a dip under it...


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Girls, take a look at my ff and see what you think about my coverline. I just had a dip under it...

You have a great chart after your ovulation oh I hope it's your sticky bean


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ that looks like it might be an implantation dip!!! 

AFM izzy is out of the hospital. She ended up having an impaction and after we got her system all cleaned out of poop she's much better. We were told we have to start fruit and veggies now to try and get her on a normal BM regimen. 
It's been crazy and I'm exhausted. I wish I didn't stress eat :(
Joseph is now in health south a rehab hospital here just a town over. Glad to have him close to home. They are home bound schooling him till he can go back which should be 3-4 weeks they think. He's mad at this situation and that he's missing so much of his senior year. We did find out the man that hit him had no DL, no insurance and was drunk!! We are more than livid!!


----------



## cj72

I'm glad Izzy and Joseph are better. Wth about that driver! I bet that's the reason he as no DL! I hope he has a long time to think about this behind bars. You are way overdue for some good fortune. Go buy a lottery ticket!! 

I am really trying not to get my hopes up, but I hope its implantation, too. That little bit of progesterone cream is keeping my temps high. Hopefully, its making a nice fluffy lining too! Please, please, please let this :happydance:cycle be the one.


----------



## jonnanne3

MNJ, That is good news about both of your babies! I am sorry about the guy not being insured or licensed and he was drunk!! That is crap! He still should be criminally prosecuted! Please tell me they arrested him?! But the good thing is that your son is ok! Thank God!


----------



## mnjhowell

I agree that as long as Joseph is OK all else can be taken care of. We can replace vehicles and other items but we can't replace him. They did arrest the man at the scene is what the investigator told us but has bailed out since then. I just don't understand how this man is still out in public. This is his 6th offense!! SIXTH!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mnj, he should be in jail and for a long time. Glad to hear both the kids are doing fine. :hugs:

AFM: AF arrived yesterday right on time and no post O symptoms so I don't think I Oed this cycle. :cry: I am making an appointment with a new FS for next week so hopefully she will have some better advice and plans.


----------



## cj72

Sixth offense?!?! He shouldnt be allowed bail!


----------



## jonnanne3

It amazes me on how so many DUI repeat offenders are out there! 6th offense, he should now be allowed bail! That is a habitual offender, he should be thrown under the jail! He will still have to stand in front of a judge and I hope and pray that you are allowed to be in the court when he does go!
I am so happy your children are getting better! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I agree with the other ladies, sixty offense there is no way he should be walking around with a bail. I am sorry your family is going through this


----------



## cj72

Galvan, sorry af got you. :( 
Mnj, everybody on the mend?
Afm, anyone take progesterone and get cramps before? I mean cramps like when I was a teenager! 8/10 dpo atm. And af usually shows around 12 dpo...


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I can't speak for myself but I have a TR sister who just got her BFP this past weekend at 8dpo because the cramps were hideous and she just started testing on some IC at 10dpo she took a frer and def BFP even though faint, 11dpo frer darker and digi, today 12dpo and beta 236. She was (is) using progesterone cream.


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Galvan, sorry af got you. :(
> Mnj, everybody on the mend?
> Afm, anyone take progesterone and get cramps before? I mean cramps like when I was a teenager! 8/10 dpo atm. And af usually shows around 12 dpo...

The cramps are normal with implantation whether taking the progesterone or not. I took the cream with Callum and the cramps were awful too, really don't know why I tested with him because I was so sure AF was coming, and I didn't take it this time with Alyssa-Rose and still got the same cramps! Take it as a REALLY good sign cj, cause if its implantation???? The baby is getting in there really nice and deep:happydance:

AFM, well I was at hospital yesterday for the GD and I've been put on insulin already, which means a 38 week delivery for me if I haven't had Alyssa-Rose before then:cry: My waters will be broken Feb 4th if my cervix is favorable or its C-Section for me:cry: Also been signed off work for 2 weeks due to sciatica:cry: All in all not a very good day yesterday and today isn't looking much better as I've come down with a stinking cold:cry:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies :)

Im feeling under the weather myself. Bfn with a slight evap without color this am. Fx'd


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Jo what a beautiful name....sorry things are going the way the are for you. I always deliver around 38 weeks anyways baby is still considered full term. 


Cj with this pregnancy i cramped so bad i went to Dr. He did a test at 10dpo and it was bfp. Fx for you!!! 

How are all the other Preggo mommas doing?

Afm, 7 weeks left and i get to start staying home with oldest 3 children! Can not wait! Been budgeting since we found out and now its actually really going to happen!


----------



## cj72

Jo, sorry to hear about the insulin. Fxd that you dont need a csection! Ive had 2 and it wasnt so bad, but recovery takes a bit. 
I think af is coming. Felt a wet feeling all day long. Checked my cervix when I got home and it was really soft and high there was little color...more like tint to the cm.


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I'm so sorry momma! I love the name!! 

CJ sorry for the bfn but it is very early. Try to hang in there :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Aww look at ur bump, momma. How cute! I, on the other hand am big as a house with canckles to match. Its so different doing this at my age now. I completely understand what ur talking about, Jo. Just keep reminding myself not much longer to go. 

Faith, im hoping tryn is doing well. Im sure shes prob had her lil princess and is busy with her kids. 
Oh and got to see my boys beautiful face on the new 3d/4d today and it is amazing!! pics they give didnt do it justice. Nothing like seeing it in person. Hope u pregnant moms get to do it.

Cj, f'xd for u! Hope the ol witch stays away!


----------



## jojo1972

Wow momma you're bump is so big already! Are you sure there is only one in there:winkwink: xxx

CJ I really hope its just an implantation bleed thats coming through hun, everything still sounds promising xxx

Jasmine, I know how you feel.... The end seems to really drag and you feel sooooooooo heavy with the pressure of baby. Not long til he's in your arms though xxx

Melissa, how are your babies? Hoping they go from strength to strength and are home with you asap. Has Josephs school work been sorted out yet? xxx

AFM, I'm in pain with the sciatica and on strong painkillers that won't harm baby. The insulin is a pain as its 3 times a day I have to inject but I know it will keep Alyssa-Rose at a normal weight like it did with Callum. The weight has started falling off me again and I've now lost 8kg during this pregnancy. The weight will continue to come off til she is born but will slow down near the end. Looks like I will be back to size 8-10 after she is born:happydance:
I'm just going to be carefull not to put it all back on afterwards as I was classed as being obese when I first got pregnant even though I never looked obese xxx


----------



## cj72

Thanks girls Im 10-12dpo. My lp is 11/12 days. Still seeing that barely tinged color when checking cp. I did the progesterone cream anyway this morning. stark white bfn, no evaps this time. 

Momma, what a great bump! 

Mnj, hows Joseph?

Jo, sciatica sucks. I've had it, and its miserable. Hugs, sweetie! You are not obese. Doctors throw that around without thought to feelings. Im sure you'll get right back into those jeans!


----------



## Mrstruth

Sorry jojo I hope everything turns out great 
Momma you have a beautiful bump, I am with jojo are there multiples 
CJ wishing god news for you 

Afm started having Clomids side affects yesterday and the nauseating feeling is the worst but it's getting better. The only concern us this cycle with progesterone my temps are low but my FS don't want me using it this cycle


----------



## cj72

did he say why no progesterone this cycle, Mrs T?


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I'm sorry the pain is so bad but yay for weightloss!! 

CJ 8dpo is too early :) 

Jasmine your so close to having that little mr in your arms!!

AFM Joseph is kicking butt in rehab and they are doing a revaluation on Monday to see if he can come home and have a therapist come to him daily!!


----------



## cj72

Great news, mnj!!! 

Im 12 dpo and ff says 10 dpo. I have a 12 day lp. Been very lightly spotting fr 24 hours. I think the lrogesterone cream is the only thing keeping af at bay. Been wondering if FF was right, but its looking like it was me. So, keep the progesterone for another 2 days or dont take it tomorrow? Opinions?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, so glad your son is coming along so beautifully:hugs:

Cj, I'd say stay on the cream. I found personally (and read on the internet) that af will come progesterone cream or not. Just stop taking it when af does arrive. My homeopath dr. is telling me to do my progesterone cream (Natures Source..I think that's the brand) all month not just after O:shrug: I'm totally going to try it:thumbup: nothing else I've done so far has worked:haha:
Looked like we're still on the same schedule. Af usually comes for me anywhere between the 29th and 31/1st of the month. I plan to test if she's not here by Monday. I'm having the munchies..one of the tell-tale signs of her impending visit..not expecting this to be our month:nope: I am hopeful about my nutritional supplements, though. I'm sure the coq10 is helping you, too! Have you noticed more cm when taking it? Maybe it's just me, but seems to the case at my house:shrug:

MommaB, that's an amazing bump for 12 weeks! You look beautiful:hugs:

Girls, our turn is coming:happydance: :kiss:


----------



## cj72

I have noticed more cm, Faith. My temps are higher, no pms- was actually completely happy! I'll stay on the progesterone. I hope all of yourhomeopathic stuff works! Cant wait to hear!


----------



## Mrstruth

I been using progesterone cream and my af came regardless so I agree with faith continue on it. My FS said to lay back and just see what the progesterone cream does


----------



## cj72

Af got me when I woke up, so roll on cycle 21. Im going to take that last bit of clomid I have this month and see how it goes. This has been such a long wait. If I didnt have short cycles then It woud be cycle 18- its been a year and a half since my surgery in 2 weeks. Ttc can be so frustrating! ugh!


----------



## jojo1972

I was so hoping this was your month cj, FX for next month :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry CJ I had my fxd for you this cycle. My FS said that the progesterone can interfere with what the Clomids is trying to do. Have you ever thought about IUI. I am thinking about that now


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Af got me when I woke up, so roll on cycle 21. Im going to take that last bit of clomid I have this month and see how it goes. This has been such a long wait. If I didnt have short cycles then It woud be cycle 18- its been a year and a half since my surgery in 2 weeks. Ttc can be so frustrating! ugh!

I'm sorry CJ
:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

I'm pretty sure there is only one. DH has said the same and he loves feeling my hard belly. I didn't get to talk to Dr after ultrasound at 10 weeks because i had already seen him. Tech says she wasn't allowed to discuss what she seen with me either so now i have been wondering what was there. She said baby was measuring big and let me hear heartbeat again and thats all it took to keep me happy. I go again in 2 weeks to see Dr and set up appointment for gender scan!!! i maybe getting big fast but its all worth it!


----------



## cj72

MommaB, I cant wait to hear! Are you hoping for one gender over another?

Cd2. Wow. I am having one heck of an af. Ive barely had any flow since tr and now, this was a real pd. I am starting to feel like theres really a good chance!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, what a wonderful surprise it would be to discover two little ones swimming around in there rather than just the one:) We would be over the moon if that happened to us:haha:

Cj, right behind you with cd1. Lots of cramps and backache yesterday, BUT no pms headache:thumbup: 
I'm wondering if that COq10 is doing its stuff for you:) Heavy flow is a good sign of a nice, thick lining, right?!:happydance: Sorry you're going to have to do the nasty clomid again this cycle:hugs: I hope this time around works!!!!! I'm really dreading if I have to take it again! My hopes are on the natural supplements :winkwink: otherwise I will probably have to do a few more clomid rounds before RE does an IUI..then again, maybe not. I need to talk with him. Perhaps the natural supp will get my body straightened out and receptive to the clomid or iui:shrug:


----------



## cj72

I think it is a sign of a thick lining, which makes me happy. I think with coq10, royal jelly, b6, epo, folic acid and progesterone, Im doing all I can. Faith, I think clomid and an iui will definitely up your chances. Its too bad oh wont do an iui. Id really like my chances to be high instead of expecting a bfn every month.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am cd 14 and ovulation pains are intense! I presume this means the Clomids are working which I am still confused on why Clomids if I already ovulate. Ugh I started my progesterone cream back any how due to the fact my own FS didn't say not to another FS stated to not take it. I am not liking these side effects 

CJ it's sounds like you are headed on the way path now. Good luck with your BFP, my dh didn't want to try IUI either since he was told his sperm is good but I kept at him

Faith how are you holding up?


----------



## cj72

Good luck mrs t!!! Clomid can make ovulation very painful. Im not looking forward to that again. The reason your doc as you taking it is that it gives you a better chance ( more eggs to ovulate and better egg quality) even though you already ovulate. Or thats what mine told me. Either way I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks CJ this cycle I am lost within this process, I had bad ovulation pains yesterday but ff says I am 3dpo, countdown stated that I am 1dpo today. This Clomids gives you horrific symptoms that aren't even real. I just don't know what to count and what not to. How are you doing today


----------



## jonnanne3

When I took Clomid, I took it at night to sleep off most of the symptoms. I was told that it gives you more eggs. When I took it, I had a TON of follicles! Then they put me on Femara because my FS said they give you a better quality egg vs quantity. Also there aren't as many side effects with Femara. I didn't feel any of the side effects with either as I took them both at night. I did get pregnant on Femara but sadly mc'd at almost 9 weeks. I did not get pregnant at all on Clomid. 
I hope this works for you Mrstruth! 
I am sorry af got you cj!


----------



## cj72

Started clomid again this morning. Shouldve taken it at night. I have the advil and tylenol on hand for the headaches. Lord help me to not have crazy mood swings! Mrs. T, you prob o'd yesterday. FF has been wrong for me, then after Ive questioned it, af arrives when I thought, not when FF thought.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies I think ff sometimes don't know what it is talking about


----------



## cj72

Yep. You know your body. Ff has to guess at it. It might help you track temps, etc, but I only use it for that.


----------



## mnjhowell

I hate my in laws and if I had the chance to push them off a cliff I WOULD!! I'm just saying :) AF arrived :)


----------



## cj72

Lol!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me too Mnj!! We can put them in line!! :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

My inlaws, i am certain, are from hell.. just thinking of them pisses me off..


----------



## stmom26

Hey ladies , after AF got me last month I've decided not to track anything not to look for anything and just pray and trust that God will give us one when He's ready. I told DH that I was over it all, I feel like I've done this all in vain...... of course he wouldn't hear it. So we are but I'm nit tracking so I don't stress out. Im not good at waiting. I'm a planner....so this is very hard for me.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks CJ you are right 
MNJ I totally agree my ex in laws were place here just to torture me, ugh I hated seeing them coming especially that ex father n law of mines

Stmom I for one understand and feel you, it depresses me sometimes I am baffled


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Stmom, I'm right there with you...I'm a total planner, too...lol...it's hard to "just let things happen" Good for you to take a "breaK" although most of us know our bodies well enough that you won't even need temping or opks to know pretty much where you are...at least you can make sure to get in a bd or two:winkwink: I really hope the relaxed approach does the trick for you. I agree, ultimately it's all really up to God. :hugs:

Cj, reeeaaallly hoping the round of clomid gets you that sticky baby:thumbup: Is it too late to switch to nights? I can't imagine taking it in the morning:wacko:

MrsT, glad you survived the clomid O pains...those were a real killer for me. Watch out, though...the moody stuff kicks in now. Let dh know that the real MrsT is "checking out" for the next two weeks...you can expect just about ANYTHING in the tww:nope: :hugs: hope it ends with a BFP for you!!!

Mnj, sorry your in-laws are causing you pain:cry: thankfully, mine live 1200 miles away...I talk to them MAYBE once a year and have to remind hubby to call or email them (both sets...divorce/remarriage for both) from time to time. I hope things get better for you:hugs: You've really had it rough!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I understand, stmom. Im a planner,too. I did put a prayer request in yesterday about it. I'm hoping this month is finally the one!


----------



## dpitts1341

Stmom, I totally understand, I keep thinking it has to happen on my timeline and I forget that I am not the one who is in charge. I still find it hard to not do anything, so I am still temping incase I need to show my pattern to my doc, but other than that, no EPO, or aspirin or cups, or preseed.... just me and hubby.

As for the in laws, mine live about 1/2 mile up the road and they are our closest neighbor. They irritate me once in a while, mostly my father in law, but I am convinced my MIL is a saint. She is a wonderful person and I think I hit the jackpot as far as MIL's go. I see them both just about every day and I know my MIL would do absolutely anything for me. It is a nice change, because with my EX for 9 years, his mother was AWFUL, hateful and extremely mean!


----------



## Mommabrown

cj72 said:


> MommaB, I cant wait to hear! Are you hoping for one gender over another?
> 
> Cd2. Wow. I am having one heck of an af. Ive barely had any flow since tr and now, this was a real pd. I am starting to feel like theres really a good chance!

I don't care either way really. DH is wanting a girl badly and i keep telling him we are having a boy. Not sure really why i think that but i do.


----------



## Mommabrown

mnjhowell said:


> I hate my in laws and if I had the chance to push them off a cliff I WOULD!! I'm just saying :) AF arrived :)

Haha! I hate my fil cannot stand the man and love my mil!


----------



## mammaspath

my inlaws suck ass!!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Again ... lol im pretty sure my in laws trump all of yours put together... ever been sued for two years?


----------



## Mrstruth

Omg alley I think you won this battle although my ex is il told my ex hubsand to "F" my son he can make another with another woman. Idk what's wrong with these in laws. I have currently been doing YouTube videos, I had t updated Sinace a few weeks until today but I wanted to share with you ladies. These journals allow me to blow steam, break down etc because TTC is challenging and heartbreaking but we all will get through this 

Stmom I love the avatar

Momma girls carry big but it may be two 

https://youtu.be/CFOM4OL00SA


----------



## jonnanne3

I love my mother in law and her husband! My father in law is ok but his wife (husband is what I call her because her balls are bigger than my FIL! LOL!) I can't stand! She is a manipulative, back stabbing bitch! Too long of a story to get into on here! But if you read my pregnancy journal back in june of last year, you will see one example of how she is!


----------



## jonnanne3

Mrstruth, I just have to say girl, I love you!!!!!! You are too much! If I were TTC again, your positivity and your light would make it that much easier! Keep up the vlog! Even right through your pregnancy! (that is right around the corner!) God Bless! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you Joannanne3 I try to be I think this is one of the things that helps me cope with the bfn's every month. Especially since we are preparing to purchase a new home so DH isn't budging on trying IVF again. :shrug: so I talk and share all I am trying so far. Thanks again for the positive words at first I thought you are making an ass of yourself but then I said oh well


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Omg alley I think you won this battle although my ex is il told my ex hubsand to "F" my son he can make another with another woman. Idk what's wrong with these in laws. I have currently been doing YouTube videos, I had t updated Sinace a few weeks until today but I wanted to share with you ladies. These journals allow me to blow steam, break down etc because TTC is challenging and heartbreaking but we all will get through this
> 
> Stmom I love the avatar
> 
> Momma girls carry big but it may be two
> 
> https://youtu.be/CFOM4OL00SA

Thank You MrsT for the Youtube video, Girl you have me crying over here. It is a very heartbreaking experience, I really didn't know that it would be this hard, thought it would be as easy as it was back in my 20's to get that BFP, but God has other plains, I know that its in His will for us to have another baby, because our insurance covered the TR. It's just hard for me because His time isn't always our time.......
Thanks again Mrs T I needed to hear that this morning. :hugs: Praying that you get you BFP this month


----------



## Mrstruth

You are welcome Stmom And that is so right God schedule and plans are different from ours what we see fit he necessarily don't at the time. But i know that this road has been a hard one and I am still in my twenties going through it, I have blamed myself for ever having a TL but I prayed about it. My insurance covered everything but 4000 of it. The cost as 33,000, I blamed myself for not going to chapel hill for the surgery but all I can do now is follow the lords plan for me but monthly I cry seeing a bfn when my heart wants a BFP


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> You are welcome Stmom And that is so right God schedule and plans are different from ours what we see fit he necessarily don't at the time. But i know that this road has been a hard one and I am still in my twenties going through it, I have blamed myself for ever having a TL but I prayed about it. My insurance covered everything but 4000 of it. The cost as 33,000, I blamed myself for not going to chapel hill for the surgery but all I can do now is follow the lords plan for me but monthly I cry seeing a bfn when my heart wants a BFP

I know what you mean I feel the same way about the TL too, I've told my DD that she doesn't EVER need to do that. 
Hang in there MrsT you will get that BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Just got back from my scan and had the gender confirmed again and its definately a little girl:happydance::happydance::happydance: Alyssa-Rose is measuring at 21+3 weeks now and I've been put on even more insulin 4 times a day now:cry: I have to inject before I go to bed with a different one to my normal insulin. I'm already looking like a pin cushion and I'm so glad summer is over as the amount of blood tests I've had has made me look like a junkie:wacko: Back for another scan in 8 weeks to keep an eye on her size, but I doubt she'll be to big as the insulin keeps her weight in check:thumbup: The only down side is having to go to hospital every 2 weeks to keep an eye on my sugar levels, work cannot be pleased with it but haven't said a word lol. Not there for much longer anyways:happydance: xxx


----------



## dpitts1341

Mrstruth said:


> You are welcome Stmom And that is so right God schedule and plans are different from ours what we see fit he necessarily don't at the time. But i know that this road has been a hard one and I am still in my twenties going through it, I have blamed myself for ever having a TL but I prayed about it. My insurance covered everything but 4000 of it. The cost as 33,000, I blamed myself for not going to chapel hill for the surgery but all I can do now is follow the lords plan for me but monthly I cry seeing a bfn when my heart wants a BFP

MrsT, I did go to Chapel Hill and I still haven't gotten my BFP, so hang in there, I know it will happen for you!


----------



## mammaspath

alleysm said:


> Again ... lol im pretty sure my in laws trump all of yours put together... ever been sued for two years?

wth????


----------



## mammaspath

i went to dr zbella in florida..........anybody else go there?


----------



## jasminep0489

Talking of drs. Dr. Lisa Rogers did mine and out of the 8 women i chat with who used her only one had problems and did not conceive, so i think she is sent from above. 
:)

Definitely heard good things about dr zabela and his colleague. Chapel hill gets mixed reviews though. Vibe i get from their patients is they either love them or hate 
them.

Glad i dont have some of your in laws. My mil is good to me but could care less about fil. 

Hate to hear the insulin problems, jo.


----------



## Mommabrown

jasminep0489 said:


> Talking of drs. Dr. Lisa Rogers did mine and out of the 8 women i chat with who used her only one had problems and did not conceive, so i think she is sent from above.
> :)
> 
> Definitely heard good things about dr zabela and his colleague. Chapel hill gets mixed reviews though. Vibe i get from their patients is they either love them or hate
> them.
> 
> Glad i dont have some of your in laws. My mil is good to me but could care less about fil.
> 
> Hate to hear the insulin problems, jo.

I used her also!!! She is so amazing! I just refered my cousin to her also! I have not heard much about the others but i know Chapel Hill was greatly praised when researching. I choose Dr.Rogers because of the way her staff talked to me on the phone and the way they informee me instead of me just being another person calling Wishing you ladies luck this month and shaking my baby bump towards you all to give you some of that baby dust!


----------



## Mrstruth

I used Dr Roberts from Atlanta Ga and haven't really heard any negatives maybe I am the first.


----------



## stmom26

Dr John Holland did mine in Hattiesburg, MS, he has a great success rate..... or that's what I heard.


----------



## cj72

Jo, sorry about the every 2 wks, but so glad its girl :) Hang in there, Honey!

Mine was at Chapel Hill and I love Dr B and the nurses, etc. Wonderful experience! Cant wait for my chance! In fact, got some practice in earlier :) lol.cd5 waiting on o...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mine was done by Dr Marisela in IECH in Monterrey, Mexico. She is supposed to be the best in the country.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> i went to dr zbella in florida..........anybody else go there?

I had mine done with his partner, Dr. Sanchez. I've had moments of regret...wondering if I should have insisted on using Dr. Zbella. When I called to get the ball rolling..it was an automatic..."Dr. Sanchez will do your surgery." Although I haven't had a BFP YET, I've heard of quite a few gals who have gotten a BFP using him. :shrug: He also did my HSG this past February. Overall, I had a good experience with the whole TR center. :flower: Just waiting for my baby:) If we do decide to do IUI, I'm not sure if I should use Dr. Sanchez or not?!


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo I'm so sorry about the GDS and all the shots and lab work but you know little miss is sooooo worth it :) hang in there momma!! 

I had my TR with Dr. Kevin Doody. I don't know anyone else who had used him but a TR sister used his wife and no success in over 3 years but she is extremely obese and not ovulating, both tubes open. 

I was going to catch up on persies but my mind just took a shit!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Isnt dr. Doody in knoxville?


----------



## alleysm

Chapel hill for me.. and yes i have mixed feelings.. the reviews are great because all, and i mean all, negarive or slightly negative comments are blocked and deleted. There is a whole staff that monitors internet and posts. Hell this one might be tagged..


----------



## jasminep0489

alleysm said:


> Chapel hill for me.. and yes i have mixed feelings.. the reviews are great because all, and i mean all, negarive or slightly negative comments are blocked and deleted. There is a whole staff that monitors internet and posts. Hell this one might be tagged..

Ive heard that a lot and yeah it might be tagged and deleted. Lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Alley it just now hitting me I never see negative reviews on this clinic


----------



## alleysm

Mrstruth said:


> Alley it just now hitting me I never see negative reviews on this clinic

And you wont see any ANYWHERE. All deleted and removed.


----------



## alleysm

Mrs t . Heres another bit of information. The "partner doctors" chapel hill refers to on there site.. well i went to one of those practices.. they had no idea who anyone was at ch and had no affiliation at all with ch.


----------



## dpitts1341

like i said, i went to CH and now after reading this I am starting to freak out....... lovely


----------



## alleysm

Dont freak out!!! I think the drs at ch are well skilled... i just feel like their business management skills are shady as hell. Its good pr but for us, the consumer, we would have never been able to research the good and bad with ch to makr an educated decision... all glitter and unicorns there. I will say this.. price was right.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I considered Chapel Hill and Lakeshore in GA before we moved to Mexico. I was leaning more towards Lakeshore even though they were more expensive, but they were only an hour from my house.


----------



## jonnanne3

I went to ch as well and now that y'all mention it, I didn't ever read any negative coments at all either! I went 5.5 years ago. I have to say, that my experience there wasn't bad. They were very friendly and they did follow up with me periodically in the first year or so after. After my first pregnancy and then the hsg I had, it showed that it had worked and they were open and working. 
But the fact that they don't allow any negative out there bothers me. Everyone can't be 100% perfect! They need to show at least some to prove that they are HUMAN! You can't please everyone, come on now! LOL!


----------



## Mrstruth

alleysm said:


> Mrs t . Heres another bit of information. The "partner doctors" chapel hill refers to on there site.. well i went to one of those practices.. they had no idea who anyone was at ch and had no affiliation at all with ch.

Yes because I am always regretting not going to them, and not getting procedure done there


----------



## fluterby429

I went to Rio Bravo, MX. Dr. Perez and Dr. Levi did my surgery. It was an amazing experience. I wouldn't change it for the world. My tubes are open and flowing. Most of the gals there have a baby if not more. I haven't been fortunate but I do know it has nothing to do with the work they did. Plus is was super cheap compared to the US ($3,665). They have a forum of patients and I have made life long friends there. Met several of the ladies in person. I highly recommend them over the states any day. The treatment you get is like no other! My husband got to sit in the room while I had surgery. They explained everything and allowed pics and video. No US doc would allow that! If I ever do IVF I will go to MX!


----------



## mnjhowell

jasminep0489 said:


> Isnt dr. Doody in knoxville?

No he's in Texas.


----------



## mnjhowell

I have a friend who went to rio bravo Mexico and after 4 years without getting pregnant she went to another dr and come to find out they never did the TR!!! That freaked me out so much that I couldn't do it even to save a few bucks. But how true that story is I will never really know, ya know what I mean. 
I am on another tr board and it got so ugly a few times with people not thinking CH was God!! I mean REALLY UGLY LOL


----------



## Mrstruth

mnjhowell said:


> I have a friend who went to rio bravo Mexico and after 4 years without getting pregnant she went to another dr and come to find out they never did the TR!!! That freaked me out so much that I couldn't do it even to save a few bucks. But how true that story is I will never really know, ya know what I mean.
> I am on another tr board and it got so ugly a few times with people not thinking CH was God!! I mean REALLY UGLY LOL

Omg that really sucks! I would have freaked out if I found that out


----------



## dpitts1341

How are you fluter? Haven't seen you on here in a bit.


----------



## Mrstruth

So FF has changed my ovulation date again and coverline now it matches Countdown interpretation. So I am 5dpo just as I thought and not 6dpo but today I am enduring ovulation like slight cramps.


----------



## jasminep0489

mnjhowell said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Isnt dr. Doody in knoxville?
> 
> No he's in Texas.Click to expand...

I think there is one here in knoxville that does TR as well. What a coincidence with a name like that. :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Well ladies they may induce next week because he may be big and im getting miserable. Im still wanting to experience going into labor naturally though.


----------



## jonnanne3

Oh my! Good luck! I know you have to be so excited and ready too!


----------



## jojo1972

jasminep0489 said:


> Well ladies they may induce next week because he may be big and im getting miserable. Im still wanting to experience going into labor naturally though.

Good luck hunny, hope he comes before then xxx


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I had my tubal reversal done by Dr Micheal Miller here in Arkansas. The staff was nice and all but after my post op visit they never called to see how things where going. I went back to see him in August and he put me on clomid 50mg he wants to do the hsg test but I'm short on cash with christmas coming up, so I'm having the test done in January. Depending on what the hsg test shows, if tubes are open then we'll keep tryin, if closed then we gonna try IVF. I'm thinking we may just go ahead and try IVF, I'm tired of hoping and praying that each month mother nature won't show up, then I'm depressed for a few days cause she does. What's your thoughts on IVF?


----------



## jasminep0489

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, I had my tubal reversal done by Dr Micheal Miller here in Arkansas. The staff was nice and all but after my post op visit they never called to see how things where going. I went back to see him in August and he put me on clomid 50mg he wants to do the hsg test but I'm short on cash with christmas coming up, so I'm having the test done in January. Depending on what the hsg test shows, if tubes are open then we'll keep tryin, if closed then we gonna try IVF. I'm thinking we may just go ahead and try IVF, I'm tired of hoping and praying that each month mother nature won't show up, then I'm depressed for a few days cause she does. What's your thoughts on IVF?

When was your tr? Ivf is sooo expensive to only have 20, maybe 30 percent chance of success. That would be my reason for not doing it unless it was proven i couldnt get pregnant the old fashioned way.


----------



## cj72

Yay Jasmine! I cant wait to see pics! 
Girs, I cant help it. I giggled like a midde school girl every time I saw the word Doody. ;)
Hows it going Jo?
As far as Ch goes, all of the grls from my month got pregnant, except for me. I remember one particular lady on the boards what was a terrible b to me bc I just ad my tr and was hopeful. I ddnt go back to that 40 yr old board again. Even now, Im hopeful. Its been a long time and I have faith in God that its coming for us all. Baby dust to us all ! :)


----------



## momsbaby

Jasmine: my tr was march of 2011. The Dr that done the reversal said I had more than enough tubes left on both sides so thats a plus. Guess I just need to wait untill I have the hsg test done and go from there.

First round of clomid didn't work, hoping the next round will, I start it saturday :)


----------



## mnjhowell

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, I had my tubal reversal done by Dr Micheal Miller here in Arkansas. The staff was nice and all but after my post op visit they never called to see how things where going. I went back to see him in August and he put me on clomid 50mg he wants to do the hsg test but I'm short on cash with christmas coming up, so I'm having the test done in January. Depending on what the hsg test shows, if tubes are open then we'll keep tryin, if closed then we gonna try IVF. I'm thinking we may just go ahead and try IVF, I'm tired of hoping and praying that each month mother nature won't show up, then I'm depressed for a few days cause she does. What's your thoughts on IVF?

My honest opinion on IVF is its a waste of money! DH and I spent over $45,000 on IVF to get NOTHING!! Absolutely nothing but heartache. I am kind of hardened about it all but I know it was Gods plan and I am where I am now because of all we went through. 
With that said I will be your cheerleader and support you the whole way through if y'all decide to do it. It is way more taxing on your nerves and emotions than just ttc the old fashion way every month and I will be here for you!


----------



## momsbaby

mnj thank you!!! It's so heart breaking not knowing if I can concieve naturally or not. I pray everyday that god would bless us just one more time. I'm not sure I'll try IVF but it is a thought. I'm praying that my tubes are still open. How long did it take you to have your precious gift!!!


----------



## Bebebump

I had my TR in Charlottesville VA, at some Women's Fertility Center. I don't even remember the Dr's name that did it. Some young chick with dyed Auburn hair. I remember her last name was Smith. Corny huh? She told my Hubby that my tubes must have been longer than normal cause I had a bit left over, and good luck.. My scar got infected after the surgery and I called to ask what I should do about it and got a, 'put some Neosporin on it and wait until it streaks'... all for the low low price of 5,673.00$ There was a guarantee in that contract... something about 2,000 toward IVF or 2000 refund, plus 250 toward having the test done to see if the tubes are open if your not pregnant in 6 months...


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Yay Jasmine! I cant wait to see pics!
> Girs, I cant help it. I giggled like a midde school girl every time I saw the word Doody. ;)
> Hows it going Jo?
> As far as Ch goes, all of the grls from my month got pregnant, except for me. I remember one particular lady on the boards what was a terrible b to me bc I just ad my tr and was hopeful. I ddnt go back to that 40 yr old board again. Even now, Im hopeful. Its been a long time and I have faith in God that its coming for us all. Baby dust to us all ! :)

I have every faith that you WILL get pregnant cj:happydance: I'm going good atm and the sciatica has calmed down some. On the up side of things, hubby has landed a new job and we just bought a new 7 seater car:happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

momsbaby said:


> Jasmine: my tr was march of 2011. The Dr that done the reversal said I had more than enough tubes left on both sides so thats a plus. Guess I just need to wait untill I have the hsg test done and go from there.
> 
> First round of clomid didn't work, hoping the next round will, I start it saturday :)

yeah the next round may work for you. definitely try that before the expensive ivf


----------



## mnjhowell

momsbaby said:


> mnj thank you!!! It's so heart breaking not knowing if I can concieve naturally or not. I pray everyday that god would bless us just one more time. I'm not sure I'll try IVF but it is a thought. I'm praying that my tubes are still open. How long did it take you to have your precious gift!!!

I was very lucky and got pregnant on our 4th cycle after my TR. I also had a mc just 2 months after Izzy was born after my IUD fell out. I know I am lucky and I try to remember that daily but I have so much faith that all of you ladies will also be lucky! It's going to happen!!


----------



## cj72

Thanks Jo! A 7 seater? How many babies are you planning on having?lol


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj that story sounds real familiar, but who I heard it from was a real coo-coo. Not sure it's the same person. I will say I find that hard to believe because onece my tubes were connected they asked my dh to look and they showed him and showed him the saline going through. If that lady didn't get of for 4 years idk why she didn't have a hsg since they tell you to do it at the 2month mark. I guess since I had such great experience there and I have physically met several girls (around 20) that went there and had nothing by great things to say, I find it so hard to believe something so crazy sounding. Not saying it isn't true but it's hard for me to believe. 

AFM. I lurk here and there. Always looking for that next bfp outta one of you girls. I'm no longer ttc. Just offering support


----------



## alleysm

Hey flutter.. why are you no longer ttc? Deployment?


----------



## mnjhowell

fluterby429 said:


> Mnj that story sounds real familiar, but who I heard it from was a real coo-coo. Not sure it's the same person. I will say I find that hard to believe because onece my tubes were connected they asked my dh to look and they showed him and showed him the saline going through. If that lady didn't get of for 4 years idk why she didn't have a hsg since they tell you to do it at the 2month mark. I guess since I had such great experience there and I have physically met several girls (around 20) that went there and had nothing by great things to say, I find it so hard to believe something so crazy sounding. Not saying it isn't true but it's hard for me to believe.
> 
> AFM. I lurk here and there. Always looking for that next bfp outta one of you girls. I'm no longer ttc. Just offering support

Yeah this girl is coo coo that's why I said I don't know that I believe it. She's had some far fetched stories. I haven't met anyone that's used rio bravo in person just online and she's the only one who's ever said that. I think I freaked out over it when your fixing to shell out all that money. Ya know :)


----------



## fluterby429

Alley I'm just mentally exhausted. After whatever that was last month. Chemical or whatever you want to call it. I'm done! It broke me after a this time. Idk where I Ammon my cycle or if it's even going back to normal yet. Dh has been gone and will only be here a total of 4 days this entire month. His schedule is going to be insane and trying to time everything just makes it even more stressful. I'm focusing on loosing weight and going back to school. I've just gotta learn to be happy and content with the beautiful people that are in my life.


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj I can almost bet who you are talking about lol.


----------



## mnjhowell

Fluter that's funny you know exactly what and prob who I'm talking about.


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok ladies let me pick your brains. A TR sister who has become a very good friend is asking my advice and I'm not sure how to respond. She is wanting to go to another doctor and have another TR done. She said it will cost less than IVF and I can understand that but what would y'all do if faced with the situation?


----------



## alleysm

Is she blocked? Im assuming so. If it were me and i had longer tubes and had a pin point blockage than yes i probably would have it corrected vs ivf. Whats her situation?


----------



## cj72

There was a girl on the ch website who had it done twice and nothing. Fr me personally, I would do ivf before another tr. What was the outcome of her hsg?


----------



## jasminep0489

Yeah if she had enough length left then yeah, i would definitely go the TR route. The dr i was bragging on earlier was only 4500 and like i said she is fabulous and has had a lot of success with her 
patients. Good Christian lady also. I would recommend her to anyone. Hope she has success this time. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

If my HSG comes back that my tubes are still blocked, but good lengths, I am going to have another TR done, but this time in the States.


----------



## cj72

Cd 9. Took 50 mg clomid cd 3-7. Already can feel cramps. Usually on clomid its 3 days of pain, soI guess its coming soon :)


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ That's exactly what the Clomids did to me! I am currently having pressure now and pain. At 7dpo DH is taking me on a vacation for five days so chat with you ladies when I come back. Hopefully we have a few :bfp: good luck ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj unless she has super long lengths I wouldnt spend money on it. You won't know how much they'd have to take due to scar tissue. I would hate to be out the money again for the chance of super short tubes or for them to scar closed again. I'd rather spend the $ on IVF. that's just me though. I'd do IVF Dr. Garza in MX but I know going out of state is t for everyone.


----------



## momsbaby

I've got a question, I just started my 2nd round of clomid. Will clomid regulate your period? My cycles are always 30 to 34 days and last 5 days. This cycle it was 27 days and lasted 3 day. By all means I'm not complaining about a 3 day period, it's just strange for me.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. I would Like to congratulate all you ladies who had a successful pregnancy after your tubal reversal. What a long exhausting road to get there. I had my reversal in 2007 afterhaving them tied for 11 years. I got pregnant twice the first 6 monthes after my surgery , but sadly I mc both times. This was in the fall of 2007. I continued TTC but nothing at all for 3.5 years. I literally gave up. My Dr said I would never get pregnant again. At first I was so angry and upset and plain tired. After a few monthes me and hubby accepted the fact we would never have a child together. I became content knowing I did have 3 healthy boys already. Well I started a new job, lost weight and was moving on with my life. About a month into my new job I started feeling really tired. I just put it off. Then I start not feeling well, just not Like myself. Then I realized hey I haven't had my period yet this month. I pulled out my calander, sure enough I was late. Literally ran to the store and got a test. I took it with hubby in the room. Two lines came up right away. I was both scared and excited. I went on to have a baby girl this January. She is 9 months old. I still can't believe how lucky I am . So please don't give up hope ladies. Your day will come.


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

I think I got a BFP this afternoon.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=59247

Fingers and toes crossed the line keeps getting darker and it's a sticky one this time.


----------



## jonnanne3

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies. I would Like to congratulate all you ladies who had a successful pregnancy after your tubal reversal. What a long exhausting road to get there. I had my reversal in 2007 afterhaving them tied for 11 years. I got pregnant twice the first 6 monthes after my surgery , but sadly I mc both times. This was in the fall of 2007. I continued TTC but nothing at all for 3.5 years. I literally gave up. My Dr said I would never get pregnant again. At first I was so angry and upset and plain tired. After a few monthes me and hubby accepted the fact we would never have a child together. I became content knowing I did have 3 healthy boys already. Well I started a new job, lost weight and was moving on with my life. About a month into my new job I started feeling really tired. I just put it off. Then I start not feeling well, just not Like myself. Then I realized hey I haven't had my period yet this month. I pulled out my calander, sure enough I was late. Literally ran to the store and got a test. I took it with hubby in the room. Two lines came up right away. I was both scared and excited. I went on to have a baby girl this January. She is 9 months old. I still can't believe how lucky I am . So please don't give up hope ladies. Your day will come.

Your story is very similar to mine, though I did get pregnant 5 times throughout our journey and two grandbabies came along during that time too. I had my tr in 2007. We became pregnant with our miracle baby 2.5 weeks after our secnd grandbaby was born! Our little miracle is now 10 months old! Congratulations to you! 

I hope everyone is good! :hugs: Have a good Monday!


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Clucky!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Clucky! :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Congratulations clucky :happydance: xxx

CJ, this will be our last TR baby, and I have the 2 older ones too so now there will be the 4 kids and a spare seat in the 7 seater :happydance: Hubby wants to fill the spare seat with another baby, but I have so much trouble carrying since being older, that I can't go through it again. 2 boys and 2 girls is more than enough for me lol and I count my blessings everyday xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Clunky :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Clucky that's a beautiful line momma!! 

As for my friend her HSG showed one tube blocked. I have also told her about Dr. Garcia in Mexico as she lives only a few hours away from there but she just seems odd about it. I think she's afraid of it failing and all. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## mammaspath

congrats clucky!!! that line is awesome!!!

yay another bfp!!

jojo - this is my last as well...........because of my miscarriage i have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy very much.......im always nervous something will go wrong!!!!! my anxiety is horrible ive never had it before and it's really bad these days

babydust to everyone!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Mnj, who is Dr Garcia? Is that the dr who does IVF? Where is she here in Mexico?


----------



## stmom26

Congratulations Clucky. 


cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I think I got a BFP this afternoon.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=59247
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed the line keeps getting darker and it's a sticky one this time.


----------



## jonnanne3

We aren't having anymore. This was our one and only shot! I am 40 now and my youngest before our baby is turning 20 tomorrow. So after we had Addisyn, I tried bc pills and they through my cycle all off! So we talked about it and with all the problems we had getting pregnant, we decided that she was our last. My hubby went and had a vasectomy. So no more babies for us! We love and adore all of our children and our grandchildren. Our family is 100% complete! 
I hope and pray that all you ladies have a shorter and easier journey than mine. :hugs: and TONS of Baby :dust: to you all!


----------



## jojo1972

mammaspath said:


> congrats clucky!!! that line is awesome!!!
> 
> yay another bfp!!
> 
> jojo - this is my last as well...........because of my miscarriage i have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy very much.......im always nervous something will go wrong!!!!! my anxiety is horrible ive never had it before and it's really bad these days
> 
> babydust to everyone!

I'm exactly the same with anxiety, with Callum it was terrible carrying him. First they thought I was having a partial molar pregnancy and didn't give us the all clear til I was just over 13 weeks pregnant and told it was a SC heamatoma, then that let go at exactly 15 weeks at work and I was covered in blood it was so much. Then suffered from SPD from 16 weeks and ended up on crutches, then lost my then youngest son Daniel at 35 weeks and buried him at 37 weeks and had Callum the week after by emergency C-section after a prolasped cord which stopped his heart twice.:cry: All in all I'm dreading what will go wrong this time, and not prepared to go through it all again. Phew, glad to get all that off my chest and feeling a bit better after my rant xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo it's going to be a smooth one this go around :)


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks ladies I only hope this little bean sticks around.


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats clucky!!! that line is awesome!!!
> 
> yay another bfp!!
> 
> jojo - this is my last as well...........because of my miscarriage i have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy very much.......im always nervous something will go wrong!!!!! my anxiety is horrible ive never had it before and it's really bad these days
> 
> babydust to everyone!
> 
> I'm exactly the same with anxiety, with Callum it was terrible carrying him. First they thought I was having a partial molar pregnancy and didn't give us the all clear til I was just over 13 weeks pregnant and told it was a SC heamatoma, then that let go at exactly 15 weeks at work and I was covered in blood it was so much. Then suffered from SPD from 16 weeks and ended up on crutches, then lost my then youngest son Daniel at 35 weeks and buried him at 37 weeks and had Callum the week after by emergency C-section after a prolasped cord which stopped his heart twice.:cry: All in all I'm dreading what will go wrong this time, and not prepared to go through it all again. Phew, glad to get all that off my chest and feeling a bit better after my rant xxxClick to expand...

Praying that this one is a smooth one for you Jojo.


----------



## mammaspath

Oh jojo I can't even imagine........makes my situation seem so small........prayers that everything goes soooo smoothly!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats clucky! 
Glad to see a :bfp: on here again!!! 
There will def be a baby #5 so this one isnt lonely. Lol But i feel really good about being pregnant now. Baby is great and have had no complications so far. 
Jo i sure hope that this one goes much better for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Congrats Clucky:happydance: I hope this one is a keeper:hugs: Thanks for letting us know:thumbup: I think it's so encouraging to hear when a TR sister gets a BFP...they seem few and far between...we're loooong over due around here:) Hope everything goes smoothly for you:flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Wishing a lot of other tr moms a BFP as well


----------



## cj72

Congrats Clucky!!!!!! Cant wait to see your bump pics!

Jo, they are right. This one will go much smoother. No worries! Have I mentioned that CJ is a great girls name? Hee hee


----------



## jonnanne3

jojo1972 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> congrats clucky!!! that line is awesome!!!
> 
> yay another bfp!!
> 
> jojo - this is my last as well...........because of my miscarriage i have not been able to enjoy this pregnancy very much.......im always nervous something will go wrong!!!!! my anxiety is horrible ive never had it before and it's really bad these days
> 
> babydust to everyone!
> 
> I'm exactly the same with anxiety, with Callum it was terrible carrying him. First they thought I was having a partial molar pregnancy and didn't give us the all clear til I was just over 13 weeks pregnant and told it was a SC heamatoma, then that let go at exactly 15 weeks at work and I was covered in blood it was so much. Then suffered from SPD from 16 weeks and ended up on crutches, then lost my then youngest son Daniel at 35 weeks and buried him at 37 weeks and had Callum the week after by emergency C-section after a prolasped cord which stopped his heart twice.:cry: All in all I'm dreading what will go wrong this time, and not prepared to go through it all again. Phew, glad to get all that off my chest and feeling a bit better after my rant xxxClick to expand...

Jojo, 
This one seems to already be a smoother pregnancy! I am so sorry for the loss of your precious son! My heart goes out to you! 
This pregnancy is going to be all positive!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, how are you guys doing? I am currently on vacation with my DH but all I can think about is a baby bump. Af is due sat today I am 10dpo and at 12:20 am I tested and a BFP negative. If af comes this wold be cycle 8 for me and this is becoming hard so I am going to schedule a medicated IUI for this cycle, I never thought this would be this hard. Thanks ladies for listening


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
> :hugs:

Galvanbaby! I try not to but I know you can understand my gesture of giving in to expectation of being out this cycle. We are coming up on our year soon and it makes me sad, frantic, upset. I have tried everything even Clomids, when I was against using that at first. I used preseed to assist the semen get a better swim, I used softcups to hold the semen up there. I am sorry ladies to be ranting but I just lost on whats next for me the doctor said she felt it was implantation issue due to lining or the maturity of my egg. I am thinking Medicated IUI this cycle. monthly bfn's are becoming so heartbreaking


----------



## jonnanne3

Mrstruth said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
> :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby! I try not to but I know you can understand my gesture of giving in to expectation of being out this cycle. We are coming up on our year soon and it makes me sad, frantic, upset. I have tried everything even Clomids, when I was against using that at first. I used preseed to assist the semen get a better swim, I used softcups to hold the semen up there. I am sorry ladies to be ranting but I just lost on whats next for me the doctor said she felt it was implantation issue due to lining or the maturity of my egg. I am thinking Medicated IUI this cycle. monthly bfn's are becoming so heartbreakingClick to expand...

I am so sorry! I know how frustrating it can be! Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone? I hope and pray that you get your much deserved :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

jonnanne3 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
> :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby! I try not to but I know you can understand my gesture of giving in to expectation of being out this cycle. We are coming up on our year soon and it makes me sad, frantic, upset. I have tried everything even Clomids, when I was against using that at first. I used preseed to assist the semen get a better swim, I used softcups to hold the semen up there. I am sorry ladies to be ranting but I just lost on whats next for me the doctor said she felt it was implantation issue due to lining or the maturity of my egg. I am thinking Medicated IUI this cycle. monthly bfn's are becoming so heartbreakingClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry! I know how frustrating it can be! Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone? I hope and pray that you get your much deserved :bfp: very soon! :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey Jonnanne well I have used progesterone three cycles as well. I guess my TL was an un repairable one and I am forever out this


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
> :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby! I try not to but I know you can understand my gesture of giving in to expectation of being out this cycle. We are coming up on our year soon and it makes me sad, frantic, upset. I have tried everything even Clomids, when I was against using that at first. I used preseed to assist the semen get a better swim, I used softcups to hold the semen up there. I am sorry ladies to be ranting but I just lost on whats next for me the doctor said she felt it was implantation issue due to lining or the maturity of my egg. I am thinking Medicated IUI this cycle. monthly bfn's are becoming so heartbreakingClick to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry! I know how frustrating it can be! Have you talked to your doctor about progesterone? I hope and pray that you get your much deserved :bfp: very soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Jonnanne well I have used progesterone three cycles as well. I guess my TL was an un repairable one and I am forever out thisClick to expand...

Praying that you get your BFP this month MrsT. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mrstruth said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Mrst, 10DPO is still early don't count youtself out yet.
> :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby! I try not to but I know you can understand my gesture of giving in to expectation of being out this cycle. We are coming up on our year soon and it makes me sad, frantic, upset. I have tried everything even Clomids, when I was against using that at first. I used preseed to assist the semen get a better swim, I used softcups to hold the semen up there. I am sorry ladies to be ranting but I just lost on whats next for me the doctor said she felt it was implantation issue due to lining or the maturity of my egg. I am thinking Medicated IUI this cycle. monthly bfn's are becoming so heartbreakingClick to expand...


I know exactly how you feel. I am on my 9th cycle due to short cycle lengths and it is so frustrating and heartbreaking. We had our Trs with a week of each other so I know what you are going through. I hope we can get our BFPs very soon. :hugs: lady.


----------



## alleysm

Hey Jonnanne well I have used progesterone three cycles as well. I guess my TL was an un repairable one and I am forever out this[/QUOTE]

MrsT - have you had an hsg dye test yet to see if your tubes are open? I cant remember if you gave or not


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks so much Stmom I want it bad enough! I think I would select a healthy pregnancy over winning the lottery.

Galvanbaby yes we did and its like darn it when is our time. When will we be baby bump again. Every month I try to be excited and every month I cry from let down. This has been a trying yr 

Alley I had my hsg and report came back dye went through both. It's just the left isn't open all the way, they don't know if that came from surgery but dye passed through both, DH sperm analysis was great idk what's wrong maybe it's me. Maybe my TL has made me sterile


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: MrsT. My Dr told me that with a non TL woman, it can take up to a year to get pregnant so for me to not be shocked if it takes us a while. Don't lose hope, I know it is hard, I no longer expect a BFP. I used to say if AF shows, now I say when AF shows.... It really sucks and I hate getting myself down. I have now started focusing my energy more into losing weight and school. School is stressful, but I love what I am studying. I have always wanted to be something in law and in 18 ,months I will have my associates degree as a paralegal. I will then go on for my bachelor's degree. I can't wait to get down to a size 7 or at least a 10. I am a 13 now, but a loose 13!! :happydance:

I have been noticing somethings that I haven't seen since before I had my son 9 years ago. I had acne really bad around my temples then and on my chest. I used to complain about this, but now I think that maybe it was my fertile hormones? Wishful thinking? Maybe, but I can pinpoint it to disappearing right after my TL and now it returns 6 months post TR.


----------



## Mrstruth

I know and I am proud of you I am currently in school and trying to lose weight. Maybe I need to just focus more on that as well. I cry so much over this, I must realize that my body is not the same as before I won't just be easily pregnant as i was before. So many women that started this journey with us on here and on my countdown has fallen pregnant and I just be like ugh what is wrong with me. My DH hubby wants one so bad and I feel Like God sent me the one but my mistakes with the previous is hindering me


----------



## stmom26

Mrs T. and Galvan I know what you both mean, I've cried every month when AF starts..... this month I've not tracked, but DH and I have DTD every other night..... I'm not stressing this month. I talked to my mom last month about how hard it is and cried. She talked to one of her coworkers (she works at a nursing school) and she told my mom that it usually takes about 6 months after a TR to get a BFP. I'm praying but not stressing about it anymore. I keep putting a time on it and stressing about it instead of just enjoying being with my DH..... baby dust to us all


----------



## alleysm

Stressing and being obsessive is the worst part! For me.. i have a few more tests to do since finding out my left side is blocked at the uterus.. depending on the results of those tests will determine my end time. Sooner or later i have to wave the white flag and surrender.


----------



## cj72

Just got my smiley face on the opk. Its game time, ladies! Dont lose faith mrs t., put it in Gods hands. Thats the onlt reason Im not crazy after 21 cycles since tr.


----------



## jonnanne3

Mrstruth said:


> I know and I am proud of you I am currently in school and trying to lose weight. Maybe I need to just focus more on that as well. I cry so much over this, I must realize that my body is not the same as before I won't just be easily pregnant as i was before. So many women that started this journey with us on here and on my countdown has fallen pregnant and I just be like ugh what is wrong with me. My DH hubby wants one so bad and I feel Like God sent me the one but my mistakes with the previous is hindering me

MrsT, 
If you read my journal, you will see that I went through a TON of testing and miscarriages. (just like a lot of women on here unfortunately) I didn't get my first :bfp: until almost my 1 year mark. Then mc'd that one and went to mc 2 more that year and didn't get anymore :bfp: for almost all of 2009. Then the beginning of 2010 another mc and one more at the end. I finally said enough was enough and focused on me. 
Please, don't give up. (I know you aren't) I know it's hard and frustrating but it will happen. Just focus on you and your family. Just try not to put as much focus on ttc. I know!!!!!!! It pissed me off too for people to say that! But, hell, what will it hurt?
Thinking of all of you lovely ladies and :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have cried too much and I would get so pissed when somebody told me not t stress. OH got all over my ass this last cycle. He told me, "Damn it Stephanie!! This is supposed to be a good time that we will look back on and remember when our child is graduating or getting married or something and all you do is cry! Do you want us to remember this time like that or worse, it kill our marriage? Or do you want ot remember it as a time of love and happiness as it should be?!!" This made me think, we decided to have a baby because we love each other, how are we going to cause each other pain because of of this desire and trying to make the baby? I then decided to not stress as bad each month, but we decided I would have the HSG and other tests recommended by the Dr and then we will make more decisions on how indepth we will go with treatments. I will vent on here, instead of with my family for a while. :winkwink:

:hugs: ladies.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ahhhh:hugs: you've all expressed my feelings...exactly!!! We can all relate to each other in this area like NO ONE ELSE! :kiss: to be really honest..I've cried ONCE during the past 20 cycles...after the first 4 or 5 cycles of BFN, I really hardened my heart on this whole thing...still trying, of course, every month, but never expecting anything. Perhaps that has been my problem:shrug: It just seems unimaginable that I'll ever have a BFP. Most gals who have been trying this long have AT LEAST had a +pg test a time or two...don't get me wrong..I don't want to have a chemical or miscarriage, BUT never a hint of BFP:shrug: ...tubes are open, hubby's swimmers are good:nope: what the heck is wrong?! Maybe it's my unbelief....:shrug: I try really hard to say "okay, God, it's totally up to you...I trust your will in this"...next thing I know, I'm researching the next thing "I'M" going to try to get us a baby:dohh: ugh..

Anywho, what are the chances of "open" tubes closing? I had my hsg in Feb. dye was smooth sailing through both tubes:shrug: wonder if/when I should have another? 

I'm still doing my holistic approach...currently on day 21...not expecting full affects of all I'm taking until 90 days. I'm going to try really, really really hard to enjoy the upcoming holidays and time with my family and NOT think too much about TTC. 

Love you girls:hugs: couldn't do this without you!!!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

It looks like it's all over again. After a miscarriage in August it looks like this one was a chemical pregnancy. I had 2 days of really nice BFP's and today the line is so faint you can barely see it. :cry: After 10 years of not being able to make a baby it now appears I can make them but my body wont let me keep them. :cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you so much ladies, being on here helps me a lot as well. I have gotten tired of crying, frustrated with being frustrated and I know these last seven cycles I have spent over 200 on tests I would buy one with three for 16.99 or 18 and think I see a faint, so I would continue using those up and buy another box. Each month I torture myself! WHY? :cry: DH seen a baby boy around three months and he stated: "aww I can't wait to have us a Lil man I really want another boy" so I am like :growlmad: so you don't think the pressure and hurt is on enough. He don't like me buying tests all the time he stated that its not healthy. All I want is to for fill my husband dreams and mines. And I don't know if anyone else has experienced this feeling but I started to doubt our marriage, like maybe God hasn't have me a baby because we aren't meant or something. Then I pray the feeling off. Because I know that God does things at unexpected moments and when he see fit. But ladies my heart is hurting, I don't feel like a good wife because I am unable to bAre his child. I know it's the hormones but UGH.


Clunky I am so sorry hopefully the last test was a fluke and you still have a strong positive. You may need to go purchase progesterone cream to assist


----------



## jojo1972

I know its easier said than done MrsT but try to relax, the stress of it all can stop things from happening. I know what it feels like to have losses too but you do know you can get pregnant as you have had a miscarriage. With both Callum and this one it happened when I wasn't trying hun and a lot of the other ladies have said the same. Hang on in there and that BFP will come eventually when you least expect it to xxx

Well Callum is 1 today and its flown by, so wishing my baby boy a very happy 1st Birthday xxx


----------



## cj72

Clucky, hugs! Run to gnc or your local vitamins store and get progesterone cream in case its not too late. 

Faith is right. No one understands like we do. Its heart breaking, emotional, causes self doubt. All these cycles and nothing for me. Oh always says he wishes Id never gotten TL or Id be pregnant. I know. But I choose to be thankful for my blessings. It does keep me sane.


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrs t- I hate to see someone else have problems from this that affected their marriage but unfortunately it happens. It's hard to put something you want so badly on the back burner but that's exactly what I had to do if I wanted to keep my sanity and my husband. Then GOd rewarded me with my lil guy who should be here anyday now. I actually felt the same way....doubted my marriage, whether I was worthy to be a mom again, all sorts of things. I keep my feelings bottled up though but have learned to express them better since then and when I decided to put my husband and family above my want for another child I was granted my desire. You can get pregnant, take comfort in that, but don't let it consume you. Have you thought of marriage counseling? Either with a professional or a church official? It helped me greatly to talk to someone outside of my situation. I wish you the best. I wish all you ladies the best and hope you one day get your hearts desire. This journey is sometimes a long, hard road for some and for others it seems not so hard. That's life though. I had a taste of the "life's not fair too, many of us on here have, only to learn some life lessons and be rewarded. Don't give up altogether though. That will definitely not get you your angel, just keep your eyes on what's important right here, right now. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy first birthday Callum!!! :cake:

Clucky- Just hope it's a fluke test and your lil bean is sticky. :hugs:

Getting checked today to see how far I am. Little nervous as this seems I'm a first time mom again, but I'll keep you ladies posted. Love you all!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy 1st Birthday Callum!!!!!!!! :cake:


----------



## Mrstruth

Happy first birthday Callum! I hope you enjoy it! 

Thank you so much ladies, it's hard but then I am not going to allow this to ruin my marriage or prevent what should not ave prevention I love Nicholas and I know he love me, it's just so hard feeling I let him down at times. I really appreciate u girls a lot


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy 1st birthday Callum!!!
:hugs::


----------



## Mrstruth

My cycle is coming up either tomorrow which is cycle 27 or no later than Sat morning yet instead of my temp falling its rising. My wake up temp was 98.3 this morning my coverline is 97.7


----------



## dpitts1341

Mrstruth said:


> My cycle is coming up either tomorrow which is cycle 27 or no later than Sat morning yet instead of my temp falling its rising. My wake up temp was 98.3 this morning my coverline is 97.7

Crossing my fingers for you Shay! So hope this is it!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Happy birthday Callum. I cannot believe how time flies. 

Jasmine, not much longer. Hope your delivery is a easy one.


----------



## mammaspath

happy birthday callum!!!

mrs t - hang in there! prayers for you!


----------



## stmom26

cluckymumof5 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It looks like it's all over again. After a miscarriage in August it looks like this one was a chemical pregnancy. I had 2 days of really nice BFP's and today the line is so faint you can barely see it. :cry: After 10 years of not being able to make a baby it now appears I can make them but my body wont let me keep them. :cry:

I'm so sorry Clucky:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Clucky, I hope that test was a fluke. :hugs: Do like CJ and MrsT said, go get some progesterone cream asap and start using it. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Fx'd mrs t! 
Happy birthday, Callum!

Question, would mouth breathing lower or raise my temp?


----------



## jojo1972

Clucky I'm praying that was a dud test hun xxxx

That temp sounds wonderfull, keeping FX that you get your BFP in the next few days MrsT xxx

Jasmine, really hoping you go into labour naturally in the next few days too hunny xxx

Thank you all for Callums birthday wishes, he's really enjoyed today and been spoilt rotten. He's flat out now and in bed fast asleep, we couldn't even wake him for his last drink of the night bless him xxx


----------



## momsbaby

I just want to congraulate all the pregnant ladies, and praying for everyone else to get their sticky bean soon!!!!

I just finished my 2nd round of clomid, I start OPK testing saturday so fingers are crossed.


----------



## Mrstruth

What is going on, do clomid make you ovulate twice a month? Here is both the frer and the opk I took today! I took a frer this morning and it was negative to me when I looked at it i wrote you guys on here and then I took a nap(still out of town with Dh while he work) then he told me it was a faint line I tested again a few hours later and it was still faint just a lot more visible so I am attaching it. the only concern is this positive opk. could i had ovulated twice due to clomids

I inverted with the frer as well because the frer is very faint but visible in person.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> What is going on, do clomid make you ovulate twice a month? Here is both the frer and the opk I took today! I took a frer this morning and it was negative to me when I looked at it i wrote you guys on here and then I took a nap(still out of town with Dh while he work) then he told me it was a faint line I tested again a few hours later and it was still faint just a lot more visible so I am attaching it. the only concern is this positive opk. could i had ovulated twice due to clomids
> 
> I inverted with the frer as well because the frer is very faint but visible in person.

I see it Mrs T, I've not taken Clomid so I don't know if it will make you ovulate more than once. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

The opk is chemically similar to the hcg hormone so it will test positive if yoû are pregnant. Hope this is ît!!

Well, after being checked I am 2cm, blood pressûre is borderline again and baby is 7 1\2 to 8lbs so induction time Friday for me unless I can get him out on my own. Been cramping a lot since he checked me so who knows. Nerves are really kicking in ñow.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Jasmine!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you ladies (Jasmine and Stmom) I was scared that I ovulated late and af is due on the 13th so wouldnt have a long enough LP and I was afraid of that. I can't afford anymore disadvantages. I don't think it will be a sticky bean because my FS says she thick my lining isn't thick enough to sick but that my eggs are becoming fertilized so I have implantation issues

Jasmine you have two days! I can't wait to see your beautiful handsome son


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrs.T....i'm thinking bfp for you, girl! Your chart looks really good & the testing does too! Fx'd!!!

jas, i'm praying for you!! Exciting days ahead! Read up on castor oil to start labor! Worked for my sisters and a gal at church! Being induced is the pits! Ooooh, how exciting!


----------



## dpitts1341

MrsT, I really hope this is the one, but I am going with it is....!!!!

Hang in there Jas, can't wait for you to meet your precious baby!


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I def see a line on the square test. My phone is too small to see the other. Im hoping thats a positive!!!

Looks like 2 dpo today.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies but I am cramping af is on her way


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT, Don't count yourself out yet! Don't get discouraged either. If you haven't had your lining checked this cycle, you never know if it changed. It changes every month. Are some of your periods heavier than others? If thats the case, that says to me that your lining was thicker. Right? So don't count yourself out completely yet! You are taking progesterone, so that does help with your lining. As far as ovulating twice, not this late into your cycle. 
I would test again either today or tomorrow. Cramping doesn't always mean af. :winkwink:
Jas, Good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see the pics of your precious baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## momsbaby

jasminep0489 said:


> The opk is chemically similar to the hcg hormone so it will test positive if yoû are pregnant. Hope this is ît!!
> 
> Well, after being checked I am 2cm, blood pressûre is borderline again and baby is 7 1\2 to 8lbs so induction time Friday for me unless I can get him out on my own. Been cramping a lot since he checked me so who knows. Nerves are really kicking in ñow.

Good luck!!!! It won't be long and your precious gift will soon be here!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, goodluck with the clomid:thumbup: hopefully 2nd time around will do the trick:hugs:

Clucky, how are you doing today? Anymore testing?:hugs:

Cj, hoping this tww ends with a BFP:hugs: How was this round of clomid? Did you have terrible O pains?!

Mrs. T, did you try another test with FMU? :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes frer another very faint positive but HPT on dollar test was negative


----------



## GalvanBaby

FRER is more sensitive than a regular HPT MrsT. You are preggo!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT, WE NEED PICS!!!!!! And dollar store test SUCK! FRER are pretty sensitive. :happydance: Have you ever had a faint before?


----------



## Mrstruth

Joanne I put the pics from yesterday up on the previous page today's test I threw out I just didn't want to see what I know, and that's that the embryo isn't attaching


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies, I have a question. I had a day 3 panel done a few months ago. My results were:

FSH: 7.5
Estradiol: 85.3
LH: 5.0

My Dr said that they were normal, but I found various sites that say the my Estradiol level indicates a problem with ovulation and ovarian reserve. Any thoughts?


----------



## cj72

Faith, All the normal bad stuff. Weird thing is, I had a very pos opk at lunch then at dinner, bd'd thru the o pain.. next morning huge temp jump, then later in the day, terrible o pains on the other side. This was yesterday. So Im wondering if I ovulated 2 eggs? The tems had already shifted in a big way. Who knows, but we timed it well this time. Fxd. I go to discuss my bloodwork with the fs tomorrow after my mammogram. You guys still travelling?


----------



## Mrstruth

Galvan I wish I could help. My specialist never did or never gave me those results. I hope that is good because I remember you ovulating two eggs before

CJ it sounds good, seems like you are planning correctly, good luck,

I tested again fifteen mins ago and ago faint line on the dye test as long as pink dye, so I am thinking my body was trying for the BFP but something isn't right and my hcg isn't doubling because the faint lines are very visible but not getting darker, you can see them with no light. crazy body


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Galvan I wish I could help. My specialist never did or never gave me those results. I hope that is good because I remember you ovulating two eggs before
> 
> CJ it sounds good, seems like you are planning correctly, good luck,
> 
> I tested again fifteen mins ago and ago faint line on the dye test as long as pink dye, so I am thinking my body was trying for the BFP but something isn't right and my hcg isn't doubling because the faint lines are very visible but not getting darker, you can see them with no light. crazy body

FX for yo Mrs T


----------



## Mrstruth

I tested again in know why? Lol but it was the frer and it was still a visible faint line. Could I have implanted late, or my hcg isn't doubling so af may come? Ugh


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think late implantation, MrsT!! 

Thanks for trying to answer my question. I am really worried about that. I have looked it up and Estradiol above 75 can mean low ovarian reserve. That worries me because I have Oed 2 and 3 eggs at once during my Clomid cycles. So, I really don't know if it is good or bad. I can't ask my new FS until CD3 which will be at the end of next week.

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MrsT, sounds exciting:happydance:

Galvan, I'm sorry I can't help with your question:( I hope you do get answers. Sometimes "google" can be the devil:wacko: try not to do anymore googling and sit tight until your appt.:hugs: try not to worry:flower:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I'm getting excited for you!

Galvan, I will ask my fs this afternoon. Going to discuss my numbers too.


----------



## jonnanne3

FX for you MrsT! Galvan, I hope you are able to get some answers soon. I never had those tests done, so I am not familar with those results. 
Good luck today CJ! I hope it's good news! 

:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks CJ! I will really appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, my temp rose again today to 98.1 which before af it's normally 97.6 but I received another faint positive today ugh. Looking at my chart when do you ladies think I implanted I can't tell


----------



## jonnanne3

Your chart is looking GREAT MrsT! Can you post a pic of the test? That looks like it may be a implantation dip to me!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks ladies, my temp rose again today to 98.1 which before af it's normally 97.6 but I received another faint positive today ugh. Looking at my chart when do you ladies think I implanted I can't tell

I think CD9 looks like a implantation dip.


----------



## cj72

Cd9 mrs t!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Mrs.T!!! How exciting. If implantation was 9dpo then your numbed wouldn't be terribly high so don't stress over the darkness of a test. I think they look great.


----------



## cj72

Well, the news wasnt what I expected at the fs. apparently I have pcos and borderline hypothyroidism. Galvan, when he hit me with that, I forgot to ask your question. I'm sorry. He gave me metformin ad I have more bloodwork scheduled for 6 weeks. I am in shock right now. Glad though for an answer and sonething to correct it.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry CJ. Definately not something you want to hear! But the good thing is now you have some answers. Good luck!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, what makes him say pcos? My natural dr. was saying that I too have issues with hypothyroidism. I'm sorry! Probably felt like a ton if bricks...however...you're getting answers as to why no bfp for you yet! I know pcos can be treated with your diet! You might google that! Hang in there...you're getting some answers and making progress!


----------



## cj72

He said something about some numbers (he ran tsh? Lh and fsh) being twice one of the others being indicative of pcos and mine were 12x that.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I have hypothyroidism and have been on meds since 2006. As long as you take it (take on an empty stomach and at least 2 hours before anything with calcium including vitamins) and they get you at an ideal level you can still get pregnant. I was tested constantly while pregnant but all went well. 

Jas thinking of you today!! 

MrsT praying for your sticky bean!! 

Clucky I am soooo sorry hun!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Well my lil man came 5 days early by induction weighing 8lbs 2 oz! Said he would have been a really big boy had i waited to go on my own since i had so few signs of going anytime soon. I'll post pics soon but he has his daddy's blonde hair and my chubby cheeks and feet....lol im completely in love!!!!!! Thanks for all your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## fluterby429

CJ I was put on meds for my thyroid and it went down pretty quickly. It's good to have answers. I bet when your TSH comes down with the Met you'll be knocked up in no time!

Jasmine congrats on your lil man. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## cluckymumof5

Jasmine congratulations on the arrival of your little man. Wonderful news.


----------



## cj72

Lol, fluter :)

Jasmine, congrats, girl !!!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Jasmine! I can't wait to see the pictures of your little one! :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congrats Jasmine xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is ok CJ. I am sorry you have these problems, but now that you know, you can get the meds and get preggers!! :hugs:

COngrats Jasmine!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance:Jasmine, so happy all went well:hugs: How was the induction?! I'm sure you're glad it's all over and you can snuggle that precious baby boy:cloud9:

Cj, you're a strong lady:hugs: I know you will get through this. It must be good to have answers as to WHY...after to so long..no BFP. Once you get this balanced..you'll have that baby! Lots of ladies get preggers with PCOS. I've seen so much online about how diet (specifically gluten) can effect pcos:hugs:

Mrs.T, how are the tests looking today? 

Well, dd and I bought a box of granny smith apples at the food co-op this morning:) We're busy making applesauce and pies..yum! Hope everyone else is having a beautiful fall weekend!


----------



## cj72

I sure hope so! He said with clomid and metformin that Id have a 40% better chance. And Im ready to have any chance!


----------



## mnjhowell

Congrats jasmine!!


----------



## stmom26

Congratulations Jasmine


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies Jasmine congratulations on your baby I am so excited for you 

and Faith no I havent tested today. Af was due sat she is a no show but I was on clomids sos I dont know its early Sunday and she is not here


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrstruth said:


> Hey ladies Jasmine congratulations on your baby I am so excited for you
> 
> and Faith no I havent tested today. Af was due sat she is a no show but I was on clomids sos I dont know its early Sunday and she is not here

:happydance: sounding mighty good, Mrs.T:thumbup: can't wait to hear an update:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Okay ladies an hour ago I wiped and it was dark colored mucus thick stretchy af like discharged or cycle. My af has NEVER been dark first day or moment, with being thick and mucus also stretchy could this be from the Clomids because it isn't red at all


----------



## momsbaby

Mrstruth said:


> Okay ladies an hour ago I wiped and it was dark colored mucus thick stretchy af like discharged or cycle. My af has NEVER been dark first day or moment, with being thick and mucus also stretchy could this be from the Clomids because it isn't red
> 
> 
> My period wasn't like that with my first round. My cycle was 27 days when there always 30 to 34. So it was shorter for me, and I always have a 5 day period where is time it was only 3 days long. So I'm not sure


----------



## Mrstruth

It's very dark no smell a dark brown and its unusual


----------



## jojo1972

Brown is old blood MrsT, it could also be implantation bleed making its way out xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT, sounds like old blood. Sounds pretty good to me! Your chart looks amazing! Looks like you need to be testing again!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I agree! Getting so excited fr you, mrs t ;) test test test!


----------



## mnjhowell

I agree TEST!!


----------



## jonnanne3

It's so quiet today! How is everyone?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am waiting on AF tomorrow or Wednesday. 

It is quiet today Jonnanne.


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, I am dying to know! 

6 dpo. Nothing goin on here except cramps. Af due Sunday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am cramping so I am pretty sure I am out. AF is due tomorrow so we will see. I had stretchy creamy colored CM yesterday, my BBs are killing me, and cramps then too. 

OH is getting his hopes up. I told him not to, but he keeps asking me what am I feeling.


----------



## momsbaby

I have a question. I started OPK saturday and the lines are getting darker each day, but today the line is a lot lighter than saturdays test. What can cause this? I've never used opk's before (I'm using First Response)


----------



## mammaspath

Mrs T how are the tests coming along

Momsbaby opks that arent digital r hard to understand....but try using opks throughout the day...ive reqd the best time is un the afternoon for best results

Afm......just loving this little baby in my belly.......bout 15 weeks till i meet her! So excited


----------



## Mrstruth

I found out that my estrogen level was 93 they like for it to be below 50 and that I have cyst that Re preventing proper implantation. The doctor is looking over my ultrasound and I will know the next step or diagnosis tomorrow. UGH aggravated with this issue and they think the progesterone cream has affected me some how.. Af came yesterday hard but very very dark. I am lost for words


----------



## momsbaby

Mammaspath thank you so much for the info. I'll start testing more times through out the afternoon!! :)


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> I found out that my estrogen level was 93 they like for it to be below 50 and that I have cyst that Re preventing proper implantation. The doctor is looking over my ultrasound and I will know the next step or diagnosis tomorrow. UGH aggravated with this issue and they think the progesterone cream has affected me some how.. Af came yesterday hard but very very dark. I am lost for words

I'm sorry Mrs T that AF got you, hoping that you get some answers soon on why your having implantation problems :hugs:.


----------



## mnjhowell

[IMG]https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/Izzyhalloween.jpg[/IMG]

just wanted to share my little sweet pea :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Beautiful picture MnJ! 


I get to find out Halloween what the baby is!!! So excited! 

Mrs.t have you tested yet? 
Wishing all the rest of you ladies luck!


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj she is beautiful!

MommaB oh my time is flying!!! Which team are you leaning towards?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrs.T, I'm sorry:cry: obviously your tubes are OPEN..so that's GREAT to know..just need to find out why that baby won't implant:hugs: Hopefully you'll get answers...very sad:nope:

Galvan, hoping AF isn't coming for you too! Hopefully the stretchy, colored cm is a good sign:thumbup:

Mnj, your daughter is adorable:) She looks so healthy:hugs: What a blessing:flower:

MommaB, can't wait to hear what you're having:happydance:

Mammaspath, wow! your pregnancy is FLYING...do you feel that way? Glad you're enjoying the pregnancy...I would love to be in your shoes right now:winkwink: Hopefully my time will come:flower:

Cj, 6dpo...oooh...hoping and praying :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Crystal, I've been thinking about you:hugs: how is life treating you? Any good news to share with us:winkwink: Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT, I'm sorry that AF got you! But it is good to know there is a reason. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, so sorry, love!!! ((Hugs))


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, I am just crushed at why it's a repeated cycle. Monthly but hopefully it becomes better


----------



## mammaspath

FAITH - it definately has gone by fast......but omg i feel as big as a house!!!! but i started back at zumba so hopefully my booty doesn't get too much bigger

mrst - so sorry sweets.....hugs

mnj - those eyes!!!!! how freaking sweet!

MBROWN - i can't wait to hear what your having!


----------



## jojo1972

mnj, she is just so cute and growing so fast xxx

I'm so sorry MrsT, hoping they find the right treatment quickly for you xxx

Mommabrown not long til your gender scan :happydance: xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

MNJ, She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Good morning ladies. I am having so much anxiety this week, having breakthrough bleeding with my BCP and have a bad case of the fuck it alls!! 
Joseph is back in school EEEEEKK this makes me so scared and a nervous wreck since he's still doing outpatient rehab and is on crutches. I am missing my mom terribly with the holidays approaching. DH and I leave for Vegas Friday morning and I just don't think I can get on the plane and leave izzy :( 
Yes I know these are minuscule worries and frets and there are so many other people worse off and I am thankful and grateful for each day I have with my family but I'm just in the damn dumps and can't shake it. :( 
I start back to school in January and Izzy is going to start Mother's Day out and maybe this will help a bit. 

Ok enough with the poor poor me shit!! How are you beautiful ladies doing??


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF got me again. Cycle 10. :cry:


----------



## cj72

Sorry Galvan :(

Mnj, I feel for you honey. I think I caught hour case of fia's cause there are these 2 50+ yr old men who cant stand a woman doing a construction type job who talk about me like a bunch of middle school girls. One snapped off on me this morning first thing (and he was wrong) in front of another coworker and Ive had it. I called my boss and put in a complaint. All this on top of the metformin makng me feel nauseous all day. I swear y'all will be watching "Snapped" on tv and go...omg, that's CJ!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Sorry Galvanbaby! Af has left for me so that's cd 3 and that's it that shortens my cycle two to three days. Refusing Clomids this cycle


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I've always said that's MY show haha :) 
Well hopefully it will pass soon for you and when you get that BFP your whole world will turn around hun :)


----------



## momsbaby

I was wondering if anyone has used a clearblue fertility monitor. I'm thinking about buying one. What's your thoughts about it?


----------



## cj72

I seriously hope so! 7 dpo and waiting impatiently to test. Is there even a chance with only a few days of metformin in my system?


----------



## cj72

momsbaby said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used a clearblue fertility monitor. I'm thinking about buying one. What's your thoughts about it?

I dont know how much they are but every 2 months I spend $35 on cbe digital opks. Which are great.


----------



## mammaspath

galvan - ugh sorry for the af showing up!!!

mnj - i think its the week.........ive to had put a few things in the fuck it file in the i don't give a shit drawer.......hahaha


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I don't know about the metformin because I'm not sure how long they say it takes to get a steady dose in your system. But your BFP is coming soon :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, ladies after getting the price for the HSG today, we talked and decided to NTNP until February. We don't want to spend a huge chink of money around the holidays. We have plans for the kids and want to be able to afford it without breakign the bank so, TTC is on the back burner for a few months. I also don't want the stress if getting a BFN or AF during the holidays.

Easier said than done, but I will try.

Hope all of you ladies get your BFP before I am TTC again. I will be around, but not as often for the next few months.

:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, Just remember to come back to us! Good luck and happy holidays early!

Mnj, I swear, I can see losing weight on this medicine. I feel nauseous most days. I dont even want my diet coke! 

Oh had a great birthday, I sure would like to get a bfp as a present! I still think I o'd 2 eggs. Gonna start testing tomorrow. Temp dropped a little this morning a little. I hope its an implantation dip!

Baby dust to all of us trying and best wishes for all of you pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Galvan, I am sorry about af, but I completely understand you ntnp. It's ok to take a break and breathe! Enjoy your holidays! 
Cj, good luck this cycle! Hopefully the new meds will help!


----------



## stmom26

Sorry Galvan that AF got you. 

Fx for you CJ.

AF is due Friday for me so we will see, this month we have tried but I've not stressed about it. FX maybe this is the month.


----------



## dpitts1341

momsbaby said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used a clearblue fertility monitor. I'm thinking about buying one. What's your thoughts about it?

I have one, I used it for 3 months. First month I got a peak reading but then the next 2 months I only gots highs. I had read a ton of reviews about them and how wonderful they are. I think if you are bd'ing regularly, you should have your basis covered. Mine is currently sitting in the box in the closet LOL.


----------



## Mrstruth

Well ladies since Sunday was considered old blood they stated my cycle would be considered Monday cd1 well today is wed and its gone so I can't do Clomids only two days of dark non smelling af they schedule another freaking ultrasound fri before moving to progesterone suppositories


----------



## stmom26

Hang in there Mrs T. I'm praying for you sweetie.


----------



## cj72

Mrs T...fyi those are very expensive. I hope you get that sticky bean asap!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies but I am also like galvan NTNP anymore this is becoming more and more expensive by the visit. I am now paying for ultrasounds out the pocket. Also they found out it was no cyst. I am just going to see what happens until they find a implantation issue resolver for me. I haven't been temping it. Af is gone so that's all that matters


----------



## jonnanne3

They can be expensive, but some insurance companies cover it. It hope yours does MrsT!


----------



## Mrstruth

They don't I am out of luck


----------



## momsbaby

Hi ladies, question? How much does the HSG test cost? My dr said around $850 could be more it just depends. I dont have insurance yet, I'm working on getting some. So I'll be paying out of pocket till then and I'm not having the test done till after the holidays.


----------



## alleysm

Thats what i was quoted last year. 850 sounds right!


----------



## alleysm

MrsT i have tried two types of progesterone suppositories. The expensive one is endometrim and it didnt help me at all. The other was prometrium works great and is only $10 :)


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry MrsT. I know prog without Insurace can be pricey. At least that's what I've heard. With insurance my prometrium is $10. I would skip clomid this cycle anyway since Rey don't know what is going on with you. You situation is very similar to mine. I did the spotting thing off and on of brown blood. Then nothing. Then some red flow for about 3 days. I got AF today right on time from counting from red flow last month. Hang in there and don't stress. It'll only make it worse.


----------



## cj72

Good morning, girls! 9 dpo and bfn, which I expected at this early date :) Just wanted to sprinkle some baby dust on our page!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, you're right...still early for a BFP:hugs: still have fx'd for you:kiss:

Galvan, sorry the hsg has to be postponed:nope: I'm shocked at the price ranges out there! An hsg done here, in my small town, was going to cost $1200-$1500:shock: ...I then called the RE who did my surgery (in Florida) and he said they charge $250 for their reversal patients(somewhere in there..it's been a while)..I couldn't believe it. We travel to Florida OFTEN for business, so it worked out great! Any chance your reversal dr. offers a good price to his patients?! :hugs:

Mrs.T, hope you get some answers...what a crazy AF:wacko: that clomid is eeeevil:winkwink: I know it's helped many ladies get their BFP, but WOW the side effects that come with it:wacko: I only did 1 round and hope to not have to do it again....certainly not ruling it out for down the road. Are you still thinking IUI? What kind of price did they give you? I hear such a wide range of pricing for that! ...We've considered it..just wondering how effective it is? Hang in there, sweetie:hugs: you're obviously FERTILE..which is more than many of us here can say:thumbup: It's just a matter of time until you get a sticky BFP:flower:

Ladies, can you believe we're past the middle of October already?!?! I cannot believe how this year has flown by:nope: BRAKES!!! Where are the BRAKES! We need to slow things down a bit:wacko:

I've been busy, busy getting everything ready for a 6 week business trip we're taking. Dh is trying to get inventory finished and life is nuts around here:wacko: hopefully we can have some relaxing time in between shows. :winkwink: Keep reminding myself...this is my life..probably wouldn't change it if I could..just need to be better organized!!

Hope everybody has a great day!:kiss:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Went to my FS today and she's put me on Clomid for a couple of months to see if that helps me get a sticky BFP. She refuses to believe there's any such thing as a progesterone problem and simply said if the babies are meant to be the progesterone would rise to support it. Anyway I have my fingers and toes crossed that Clomid works for me.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ too early silly girl :) 

Faith I'm tired after reading each of your posts :) 

Clucky progesterone support is a huge debate in the medical field. Just makes you wonder though when your the one going through this. Good luck 

Hello to everyone else!! 

AFM I've had it with my bcp and the bleeding and cramping so I decided to chunk them! Fuck it at this point!! Whatever happens happens!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, whatever your job is, I want it!!! It was a beautiful day to work outside, so I cant complain. 

Clucky! Forget your doc and go the gnc and get progesterone cream. It lasts forever. $14. 

Girls, this has been the crappiest week on record. I cannot wait for the weekend. I do have to say that after and especially bad day today, that I was wondering if a bfp would ever be in my future. I drove over the hill and there was an amazing rainbow. I think our forever babies are out there. We'll get that sticky bean. Hang in there!


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, I have been testing for that big O this week and no positive yet. Todays test was a lot dark than all the other's so fingers crossed for the the positive one tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

Fingers crossed for you, momsbaby ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies and thank you to all. My Insurance covers the medication and covers one IUI if ruled because of medical infertility. I am at my end wits I have three more prescriptions left on Clomids, but this cycle was short 2 days starting from slight red but dark. So Monday and Tuesday but Tuesday was off and on flow so idk what's wrong with my body


----------



## jonnanne3

I don't think anything is wrong with your body MrsT. Those meds can really screw up your cycles at first. 
On the good side, it's great your insurance will cover your meds!!!!!! :happydance: That is a big financial burden you don't have to worry about. 
:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, it will be ok. I checked into iui here and it was $195. Has your dr done and bloodwork? I would insist on it and find another if this one wont help. I left my old one and found out about the pcos and thyroid. A good dr will listen to what you have to say and make a game plan with you.


----------



## momsbaby

I'm so happy today, I finally got my positive OPK. So y'all know what that means LOL!!! Now just praying this is my month to get my sticky bean :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

GO Momsbaby!!!:happydance: hope it's your month:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Mrs T, it will be ok. I checked into iui here and it was $195. Has your dr done and bloodwork? I would insist on it and find another if this one wont help. I left my old one and found out about the pcos and thyroid. A good dr will listen to what you have to say and make a game plan with you.

Wow! $195 sounds so cheap?! What does that include?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jonnanne...I can't believe how much your daughter looks like you and your dh!! I remember the avatar of you two... a long time ago:) She's a cutie:thumbup:


----------



## stmom26

AF got me today :-(


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T, it will be ok. I checked into iui here and it was $195. Has your dr done and bloodwork? I would insist on it and find another if this one wont help. I left my old one and found out about the pcos and thyroid. A good dr will listen to what you have to say and make a game plan with you.
> 
> Wow! $195 sounds so cheap?! What does that include?Click to expand...


Washing it and putting it in there, I guess. Oh didnt let me get too far before saying no.


----------



## cj72

Sorry af got you sweetie. Hang in there. Hugs :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you Faith! I think she is starting to look more and more like me and my husband now she is getting older. Before, it looked like he spit her! I have become close with alleysm on here and she has told me that I need to get a maternity test done to see if I am the mom! LOL! :haha: Here is a picture from I think August or Sept of the 3 of us to kind of compare. Also here are my older children when they were younger (about 19 years ago!) and grandchildren and Addisyn in August.
 



Attached Files:







Me, Jon, and Addie 09-18-2012.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2









My 3 babies.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









Three babies August 2012.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## alleysm

I was going to comment to faith about the maternity test you need, jonnanne, but i refrained... lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

stmom, sorry about AF:nope: :hugs:

Cj, thanks fo the info...$195 doesn't sound too bad. I *hope* your hubby with come-around:thumbup: I can understand putting a limit to how much intervention to allow...however, iui seems *fairly* natural to me:shrug: I know your persistence and positive attitude will payoff:hugs: maybe even THIS cycle:)

Mnj, how are you feeling? I don't blame you a bit for tossing out the BCP...I had a terrible time on them....my hair fell out and I had a headache EVERY SINGLE AFTERNOON!! Didn't know the connection until I quit taking them and suddenly the headaches were gone! When do you leave on your trip? I hope it's a wonderful time:) Maybe you could "skype" with whomever is watching your princess...that way you can SEE her...happy and content and you'll be able to relax and enjoy your time:thumbup:

Jonnanne, I knew something was familiar with her..guess I was really seeing your dh:winkwink: does she have your mouth? Something has to look like her momma!!! It's just not fair when you do all the work and they end up looking like dad:haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

The older she gets, the more I start to see me in her. She has my shape eyes, my "butt" chin, my ears, my blood type! Everything else is daddy! LOL! But since this is his one and only "biological" child, I don't think I can complain at all! She couldn't have been any more perfect for him!


----------



## cj72

Jonnanne...love redheads! My dd is one :) or a ginger as she refers to herself...


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you CJ! We love our little ginger girl too! My mil said she got just what she ordered! A red head little girl with blue eyes! LOL!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wowzers! It's quiet around here:shrug: where is everyone? Super busy..lots going on?? Maybe lots of bd'ing:winkwink: hopes it's all good stuff:hugs: looking forward to seeing some bfps before too long:happydance:

Afm, currently looking like 8dpo:thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

Faith did you do clomid this cycle or is that an old siggy?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

alleysm said:


> Faith did you do clomid this cycle or is that an old siggy?

Alley, I did clomid 2 cycles ago (August)...guess I should put a date there;) My dr. wrote a script for 6 mo. of 50mg. "My" plan was to do clomid every-other month so my uterus could recover in between...didn't want the issues of thinned lining. However, after the first clomid bfn, I decided to see my naturopath in Utah. She has me on a 3mo. "program" of various vitamins and homeopath supplements. (I know, I know...qwack medicine...BUT we've worked with her for more than 10 years and she's helped our family with many issues in the past. I REGRET waiting so long to see her after my TR:dohh:)
Anywho...one of the things she's having me do is natural progesterone cream ALL month long...not just after O. So, I'm not exactly sure if I O'd this cycle or not. I did finally get a + opk and did get a temp rise, but the rise was BEFORE the +opk:shrug: very weird!!! :haha: 

So, that was probably a lot more info than you were expecting..sorry:haha:


----------



## cj72

13 dpo and af has yet to show today, but theres still time left. Faith maybe this is your month! 

Felt sick all day except for the first few hours. I think the thyroid medicine is doing the trick :)


----------



## alleysm

Faith im glad to read it! I dont think its quacky at all. Theres alot to be said for natural medicine. My hubs thinks im crazy for going to chiroprator for migraines and pain management until he went.. lol the body is so very intricate and a self healer.. hell i have a whole case of vitamins i take.. lol now if my lady parts would just get with the program i'd be golden.. 
cj heres some glitter for ya! Fx!
Afm.. after the whole hsg showing blocked left, a pos opk ,thermal shift and shit 8dpo labs, af came sunday, feel like i could have used a transfusion today, and cd3 labs tomorrow to see what my egg status is.. to be continued.. i have my ttc surrender flag ready..


----------



## jonnanne3

Here's some :hugs: and glitter for you Steph!


----------



## alleysm

Jonnanne you forgot the unicorns... :/


----------



## jonnanne3

Dang! Unicorns too! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies sorry its been a while 

CJ I hope this is your BFP 

Afm I am on my NTNP cycle and I am just trying to maintain my sanity that this TTC is taking. I am hoping for some BFP for you ladies


----------



## stickybean4

Faith Hope love. My Dr told me only to use progesterone cream after pp. She told me to quit as soon as ad starts. It can stop ovulation, if you use it all month


----------



## stickybean4

Faith Hope love. My Dr told me only to use progesterone cream after o. She told me to quit as soon as af starts. It can stop ovulation, if you use it all month.


----------



## stmom26

Hello ladies, today is CD5 and AF is Still with me....... 

I hope all is well with you Mrs T.

Keeping my FX for you CJ


----------



## cj72

Alley, don't give up! My sister has pcos , one tube after an ectopic, and a beautiful 2 year old after that

Afm, Im late, but bfn. I dont EVER get more than 12 day LP. Today is 14...


----------



## jonnanne3

cj72 said:


> Alley, don't give up! My sister has pcos , one tube after an ectopic, and a beautiful 2 year old after that
> 
> Afm, Im late, but bfn. I dont EVER get more than 12 day LP. Today is 14...

I didn't see anything about a pcos diagnosis. I think it was just p4 labs right?


----------



## alleysm

Yes just shit p4..


----------



## jonnanne3

That's what I thought..... I didn't think you said anything of a pcos diagnosis......


----------



## jonnanne3

Glitter and unicorns...... that is what I am here for! I hope and pray that everyones journey is short and a happy one!!!!!!! Mine was 4 long years of heartbreak and tears and then when I was throwing in the towel, our miracle came! It can happen! :dust: to you all and :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Hello ladies, today is CD5 and AF is Still with me.......
> 
> I hope all is well with you Mrs T.
> 
> Keeping my FX for you CJ

Stmom yes everything is fine, I have a MRI Thursday to check on the liver mass they found during my tr surgery. I am not on Clomids this cycle. DH semen was tested, it's great so I am lost on what's wrong. But no longer stressing it


----------



## stmom26

M


Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, today is CD5 and AF is Still with me.......
> 
> I hope all is well with you Mrs T.
> 
> Keeping my FX for you CJ
> 
> Stmom yes everything is fine, I have a MRI Thursday to check on the liver mass they found during my tr surgery. I am not on Clomids this cycle. DH semen was tested, it's great so I am lost on what's wrong. But no longer stressing itClick to expand...

Sometimes I think the stressing is what keeps us from our BFP's. :hugs: hoping everything goes well for you on Thursday.


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope and pray everything is ok on Thursday MrsT! Stmom, I think you are right there. Sometimes stress can affect you in more areas than you think. :hugs: and Good luck Thursday MrsT!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. I agree with stmom sitress plays a big part in TTC. Like Jonnanne, after 4 years TTC I was ready too throw in the towel and I got my bfp. When I decided to not stress about it I got pregnant. 

Our stories are so similar jonnanne 3. I also got my miracle baby girl after 4 years. I also had a tr, with short tubes and I'm in my late 30's. I m now a mom of 4 as well. I m a grandma to only to one though a bb girl. : ) Its nice to see there is other ladies experiencing the same things. Are you trying for another one. We are currently ttc after a mc in August at 10 weeks.


----------



## jonnanne3

stickybean4 said:


> Hi ladies. I agree with stmom sitress plays a big part in TTC. Like Jonnanne, after 4 years TTC I was ready too throw in the towel and I got my bfp. When I decided to not stress about it I got pregnant.
> 
> Our stories are so similar jonnanne 3. I also got my miracle baby girl after 4 years. I also had a tr, with short tubes and I'm in my late 30's. I m now a mom of 4 as well. I m a grandma to only to one though a bb girl. : ) Its nice to see there is other ladies experiencing the same things. Are you trying for another one. We are currently ttc after a mc in August at 10 weeks.

Thank you! It's always nice to hear that there are others experiencing similar things out there! 
We are not going to have anymore. I turned 40 in February and after everything we went through in trying for Addisyn, we decided that we were very lucky that we had a healthy baby and we just didn't want to risk anymore losses. So in March, my husband had a vasectomy. I have been on this board for almost 5 years. I stay here for support and I have made a ton of friends that I like to keep in touch with. 
I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you get your 2nd tr baby soon!


----------



## fluterby429

Anne I live your story! I'm so glad you are here sharing your story!


----------



## jonnanne3

fluterby429 said:


> Anne I live your story! I'm so glad you are here sharing your story!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Joanne and Stmom I must agree with you as we'll my DH says the same thing to me constantly


----------



## stmom26

Mrs T, I know I stress too..... not so much last month because I didn't keep up with anything, I'm trusting that it will happen one day Soon I hope :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hey girls just checking into send yall some babydust!!!.........santas coming soon....it would be a nice xmas present right???


----------



## mnjhowell

Hello my beautiful TR sisters!!

CJ did you take anything this cycle that would prolong your LP? Hoping that bfp shows!!


----------



## cj72

Mnj, clomid. Its never extended this long. Brown/ light pink spotting now. Progesterone cream, but that didnt stop it last month.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello to you all! Been so exhasted lately....baby is moving around and i feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball instead. Besides being hormonal and constipated and fed up with all people we are doing great! One week left and i cannot wait to find out babys gender. I secretly want a girl but will not give it up to my DH. He wants a girl badly so i try to aggravate him by saying its a boy. Ha ha. I am shaking my big butt thighs and belly at you all and hopefully some of this baby dust will spread to you all.


----------



## cj72

Thanks MommaB ;)

Getting pretty irritated. No af and bfn at 16 dpo. Just some brown spotting. My LP is at the most 12 days.


----------



## stmom26

Ladies I have a Question for you all, AF left me night before last and I woke up this morning spotting and cramping a little on my right side.... Has anyone else had this?

Still have my FX for you CJ.


----------



## cj72

I've had that stmom. Pretty much the norm for me.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I know most of the new ladies do not know me but I am one of the orginals of this board.:haha: 

Just wanted to offer some encouagement to you ladies that want to give up. Don't give up!!! I had a misscarriage and an ectopic leaving me with one tube. I now have a very active 5 month little boy. I am 40 years old and my hubby and I have decided that we are blessed to have him and will not try again. Had a few bumps in the road during pregnancy but God was faithful to provide. So please do not give up. I will try to pop in a little more often as these ladies where here for me during some rough times in my life. 

Be blessed,

Ready4onemore


----------



## cj72

Thanks Ready. What a cutie!

Cd1. Finally a little morethan spotting and its pink. Think it was a Chemical?


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ I think it was a chemical as well


----------



## cj72

Me too Mrs T. And I dont know if I can call this cd1 or not. Still just spotting dark pink.


----------



## stmom26

I'm sorry CJ


----------



## cj72

Its ok. Actually have a real flow now. At least I know whats going on. If any of you are in Hurricane Sandys path, be careful!!!


----------



## cj72

Battening down the hatches for Sandy. Oh is on his way back from hunting trip...missed him so badly! Everybody stay safe :)


----------



## fluterby429

Stay safe cj


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yes! Everyone in Sandy's path...be very careful! Sounds so scary! We were supposed to do a show this weekend in NC, but had to cancel as we're still getting inventory ready to leave! I'm sure the show is canceled, but glad we weren't heading that way! We are supposed to leave Wyo tomorrow for a biz meeting in LA and then on to FL. 


Btw, cd2 for me :/


----------



## momsbaby

I'm stressing as that time of the month gets closer. My fingers and toes are crossed and prayin it doesn't show. I'm wanting to test but I think it's to early and then again I don't want to test. I hate playing the waiting game


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> I'm stressing as that time of the month gets closer. My fingers and toes are crossed and prayin it doesn't show. I'm wanting to test but I think it's to early and then again I don't want to test. I hate playing the waiting game

I'm the same way


----------



## stmom26

Well Ladies DH and I have been packing all weekend we found a house that is in the same town and we have just about killed ourselves since Friday trying to get the house packed so we don't pay rent again on this house........ Lord I can tell I'm not as young as I once was, My BACK is KILLING ME.....

On the up side I think that this maybe the thing we need to take some of the stress off of us so maybe it won't be long before we get our BFP!!!!

I hope everyone is having a Great weekend.


----------



## Mrstruth

I also pray that everyone remain safe because sandy is on the move. 

Stmom I too am moving into a house and its a headache. Trying to get moved by the holidays especially


----------



## stmom26

Yes it is Mrs T we are trying to get everything over there tomorrow and weds then we have a family reunion on Saturday that we will go out of town on Friday for.

How you been Mrs T? Other than moving lol


----------



## Mrstruth

I am okay trying to get this bean to stick. How have you been?


----------



## stmom26

Doing good just busy, busy this week. Praying for that sticky bean soon, every month since my TR at least one person I know is getting pregnant, so it must be our turn soon


----------



## Mrstruth

I was thinking the exact same thing Stmom I think we all deserve our :baby:


----------



## momsbaby

Well I'm due to start in 2 to 3 days so I went ahead and tested and its a BFN :(. I'm gonna give this last round of clomid a try, if this round doesn't work I'm done with ttc. It's to stressful and I hate being sad when I get bfn so I'm done after this round.


----------



## alleysm

How many cycles have you tried clomid? What dose? What cycle days?


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby I know how you feel sweetie, I've not been tracking for 2 months but we are still trying but I'm over the heart break every month. I'm sorry. Hugs


----------



## momsbaby

I've tried 2 cycles so far about to start the 3rd. 50mg clomid days 3-7. The OPK's show I'm ovulating so I don't know what's goin on. My hubby is going to get his men checked to see if maybe it's him. But right now can't afford it with the hollidays coming up. So until then guess you can say we will be practicing lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Momsbaby you may need them to tweak your dosage to a 100 mg at least that's what my physician stated. I was suppose to do my second cycle but I had a 2 1/2 day cycle so I didnt make it to cd3. TTC can be a headache but we must try to keep it fun and exciting. It can also be expensive as well. I pray we all fall preggo. My tubes are open, DH men are great, my eggs are mature and a great quality my FS stated , so I too don't understand it. I told DH we must not be compatible or something because I use to fall pregnant easily lol we must just try, give our body a rest a min and then try again.


----------



## momsbaby

Mrst your right it is a big ole headache lol. I'll continue trying but after this last round of clomid I'll probably take a break for a little while. Get DH sperm checked and HSG test for me and go from there. If my tubes are still open I may look in on IUI.


----------



## cj72

Out this month. Oh works for power company and he just got called to go to nyc/nj for 2 weeks :( Im cd6. Sniffle.


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ I am sorry! When does he leave


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry cj xxxx


----------



## cj72

He just called and said he didn't go!!!!! Yaayaay! He went to DC to help there. wooooohooooo!


----------



## jojo1972

You're back in the BDing:happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Yaaaah CJ


----------



## cj72

We're both in Northern Va. Got here yesterday. They're still trying to get us to go to NJ


----------



## mnjhowell

Ladies can I ask for some very honest opinions. 
DH and I are trying to do our will and have come down to trying to figure out who will be Izzys guardian. I saw how my sister raised her 2 daughters, and the fact that she was very selfish and always put herself first. I have a dear cousin in Cali that could never have children and I know her and her husband would LOVE izzy as their own and make sure she was raised properly and always taken care of. 
I shouldn't care what my sister thinks but I just need reassurance that I am doing right by izzy and that's all that matters and choosing my cousin is the right way to go. 
Right?


----------



## Mommabrown

MnJ i think it would be perfectly fine. You want your child brought up the best as possible next to the way you would raise her. Dont feel bad my sisters would not get my kids either for almost the exact reasons.


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ I think you are making a great choice


----------



## Mommabrown

Everyone meet Emmaleigh Claire our daughter! We are having a GIRL!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121031_152500.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## floppyears

Mommabrown said:


> Everyone meet Emmaleigh Claire our daughter! We are having a GIRL!!!!

Congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Ladies can I ask for some very honest opinions.
> DH and I are trying to do our will and have come down to trying to figure out who will be Izzys guardian. I saw how my sister raised her 2 daughters, and the fact that she was very selfish and always put herself first. I have a dear cousin in Cali that could never have children and I know her and her husband would LOVE izzy as their own and make sure she was raised properly and always taken care of.
> I shouldn't care what my sister thinks but I just need reassurance that I am doing right by izzy and that's all that matters and choosing my cousin is the right way to go.
> Right?

That's who I would choose if it was I the one that would do right by my child.


----------



## floppyears

cj72 said:


> We're both in Northern Va. Got here yesterday. They're still trying to get us to go to NJ

Good to know you both are togehter


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats momma you are blessed with a beautiful blessing


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats momma! Beautiful name!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats mommab.....how awesome....is tbis your first girl?


----------



## Mommabrown

mammaspath said:


> Congrats mommab.....how awesome....is tbis your first girl?

No my oldest is a girl then two boys followed her and we are ending with another girl!


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats on being team pink, and what a beautiful name xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Mommabrown said:


> Everyone meet Emmaleigh Claire our daughter! We are having a GIRL!!!!

Awe how sweet and beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you ladies. We are over the moon!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats MommaB


----------



## cj72

Momma, congrats! Love the name!
Mnj , thats what I would do.

Girls, Im out and theres not a thing I can do about it. My company sent my sweetheart to NJ and I am right here. He'll be gone for 2 weeks and will miss "o" time :( Hating this place a whole lot right now.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry cj big hugs being sent your way sweetie xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry CJ. That your hunny will be gone away


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sorry Cj,:cry: what a huge disappointment:hugs: perhaps you'll be getting a Christmas BFP:thumbup: :hugs: I'm sure the folks he's helping will be grateful (or at least they BETTER BE!)

Afm, sitting in Lafayette tonight...we're off to Avery Island, LA in the morning to tour the Tabasco Factory...our oldest ds LOVES Tabasco...then it's on to Florida. Thinking I'm cd7..keep forgetting to take my temp in the mornings:dohh: what a dummy, huh? I'm wanting to chart so I can take to the RE in January...should we decide to do that. My charting has been completely inconsistent these past few months...I'm sure he's going to want to see SOMETHING about my cycles:shrug:


----------



## momsbaby

AF is suppose to be here today and nothing yet. This is a good thing, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mammaspath

fx momsbaby!!!!

faith - tobasco.......mmmmm! how fun


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, super exiting:) when do you plan to test?


----------



## momsbaby

faithhope..... In the morning :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Okay!!! Praying for gooood news:)


----------



## cj72

Momsbaby, whats the verdict? Super excited for you!!! Everything crossed!


----------



## alleysm

Fx momsbaby!!

Afm looks like im having my first antiovulatory cycle.. ugh! Receiving all of my bad news test results this is the cherry on top! Blah!


----------



## jonnanne3

:hugs: Steph!


----------



## momsbaby

AF got me this morning :( I've got one more round of clomid but I'm probably not goin to take it. I really want to give up


----------



## FaithHopeLove

momsbaby said:


> AF got me this morning :( I've got one more round of clomid but I'm probably not goin to take it. I really want to give up

Sorry:( I know it's tough!!! I would take a month off from the clomid....let your hormones relax;) don't give up though! it can be so hard to find the balance between staying the course, but not allowing it consume your life. Really hard...i know:(


----------



## momsbaby

FaithHopeLove said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF got me this morning :( I've got one more round of clomid but I'm probably not goin to take it. I really want to give up
> 
> Sorry:( I know it's tough!!! I would take a month off from the clomid....let your hormones relax;) don't give up though! it can be so hard to find the balance between staying the course, but not allowing it consume your life. Really hard...i know:(Click to expand...

Yes It's tough, I'm going to take a break from ttc until after the hollidays. I don't want it to interfer with being happy and my girls won't have to worry why mommy is so upset. DH is going to the his men checked after the hollidays and we'll go from there. My girls are 9 and 4 (4yr old will be 5 next month) and he has a son that's 15 and a daughter that's 13. So it just might be him with the fertility problem lol. Since it's been 13 yrs. I'll continue to keep everyone informed and it's nice to have you ladies on here with all the suport. Thank Y'all!!!


----------



## cj72

Been there, momsbaby. We're here if you want to talk.


----------



## momsbaby

Well the stomach bug has hit my house. Both girls are sick and my youngest is mad cause she wants to go to school lol. It's hard to explain to a pre schooler why she can't go to school when she's sick.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, I am sorry momsbaby. I have three Clomids left but I haven't went to get neither yet. Just worn down with TTC I wish you the best and hopefully you get a surprise during the holidays


----------



## mnjhowell

Ok not TTC related but I just have to say I am so glad this election is over!!


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ I am as well, this has been one wearing down situation


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a bit, but I read everyday.

I am currently cd28 and bummed. I took a test yesterday and it was NEG, and AF should be here in the next 2 days or so. I am convinced something is wrong. Dr said that I can have the cd3 blood work done this cycle and hubby can submit a sperm analysis. Also, gonna see if they will do a HSG this cycle.

Maybe it just isn't in the cards for us.....

I hope each one of you get your :bfp: all of you deserve it!

I had to vent, sorry.


----------



## Mrstruth

Well dpitts don't be discourage its just five cycles so far you have time, look at some of us approaching a yr or some that has longer in TTC don't count yourself just hold faith it will happen


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies I wasnt TTC this month, but sadly my DH wants this baby so bad he still bought HPT test. I received a very faint on Monday night 9dpo, last night I received another faint at 10dpo and this morning I tested its a darker faint but no positive. Here is the link in case you want to invert and the test I need advice on why I get these every month and during the 8 months after tr only on positive that was a miscarriage. The left picture is the original the right is a effect I added so that others can see the line through picture 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test68334
 



Attached Files:







test14.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jonnanne3

I see the faint line you are talking about MrsT. I would tell you to use pick dye tests. Blue dyes are famous for faint lines or evaps. Take a First Response or even a pink dye Equate (Walmart brand) or Answer. Those, to me, are the most sensitive and most accurate. 
Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I see the line also but agree with jonnanne to use a pink dye one x


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 25 weeks pregnant now and still my blood sugars aren't controlled even though I've followed a very strict diet and I'm on high doses of insulin and metformin. I've also started itching and burning on the palms of my hands and feet so I was tested yesterday for o/c and get the results back next week. Hoping that everything comes under control soon and that I test negative for once. I'll keep you all updated x


----------



## Mrstruth

I received a faint on the pink test as well on monday but it wasn't strong I will post it but it was very faint 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test68220


----------



## Mommabrown

I agree with jonnanne i have had false faint positives with blue dye tests. I do see the line but just to be as sure as sure gets. I really hope this is your sticky bean. 

Jojo sorry to hear your having all these troubles. I hope they get it under control and that you have good tests results.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jojo I love the name you chose for your baby girl, it's beautiful 
jonnanne I want to know but afraid to know, I know it sound weird but it took DH forever to get me to pee on that stick


----------



## Mrstruth

mommabrown I am going to when I get over my fear lol. maybe later today I didnt have anymore left and only had these but I did receive a faint monday at 9dpo on pink dye. I have implantation issues I am having more test done next month to check for cyst in the implantation area. So honestly not expecting a bfp but I do want advice on implantation, have any of you ever heard anything about it


----------



## dpitts1341

MrsT, I really hope this is the one...... crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrstruth said:


> mommabrown I am going to when I get over my fear lol. maybe later today I didnt have anymore left and only had these but I did receive a faint monday at 9dpo on pink dye. I have implantation issues I am having more test done next month to check for cyst in the implantation area. So honestly not expecting a bfp but I do want advice on implantation, have any of you ever heard anything about it

I have been told by a few other gals to take black cosh to get rid of thicker lining with endometriosis. I am not sure what else they could do to remove cysts from the lining where the baby implants. I have also heard of the scraping of the lining and during the 6 week window you have before it grows back helps with implantation. But again this is also for endometriosis. You never know what your body wants to do, I tried for 15 months and finally when i quit caring and didn't want to be pregnant it happened. Fx for hun.:hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Blue dye test are the devil mrst!! Dont trust them!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommabrown I am going to ask for the scraping when I go to my appointment.

Alley actually they both are my sister received two false positive with frer and i too one time so i just use both. and with all my kids it was blue dye ept. and my sister is trying so hard to get pregnant so she was super excited then they told her she was absolutely not pregnant


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MrsT, hope that line gets super dark!!!:happydance:

Jojo, I hope everything comes together with your health:hugs: you are certainly making a worthwhile sacrifice to give Callum a sister:hugs:

Cj, how's your hubby doing? Is he in the snow storm now? 

Yoohoo ..Crystal..I miss you:cry: are you doing okay? Please pop in when you can:kiss::hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well:hugs: :flower:

It's been a busy week for me:wacko: we arrived in Florida on Sunday night...on Tuesday, we celebrated my oldest son's 19th BIRTHDAY!!!!! (still can't believe it:nope:)...today we drove a couple hours north to Sarasota and are ready to set-up for our first art show of the fall season. I'll try to take some pics and post...just a little glimpse into my crazy life:winkwink: 

On a whole different note...Thanksgiving is just 2 weeks away..eek! I love T-Day but don't feel quite ready yet:wacko: Dd and I are putting together our menu..I LOVE to plan...probably more than the cooking and eating!!:haha: What's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Jo, fingers crossed for you! Praying for great results!

Faith, he's still there and they want him to stay another 10 days! I told him I was gonna drive up there and bring his @ss home if he said yes. 

Afm, out this cycle and o'd early at 11 dpo, so that puts me o'ing again just after thanksgiving. No vitamins or anything but metformin and lexothyroxine this month!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks faith, well ladies I did what you said and I took a frer6 days sooner and it's safe to say that I still have the faint line it's just more visible here's a photo left is original right is effect
 



Attached Files:







test21.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mammaspath

I SAY big bfp mrs t!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mamma I am sooo hoping so, I hope it's sticky this time


----------



## jojo1972

I'd say that looks positive too :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT Looks positive to me! I would call your doctor and get a blood test to confirm. That way, even if it is what they are saying it is with the not being able to attach, you will still have a blood test confirming pregnancy and then maybe your doctor will know what to do from there. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

That looks positive MrsT! Awesome! Get your butt to the Dr, so they can help you get this one to stick!


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Mrs T I hope this is your bfp. I'm on my phone so I can't tell if it has color but I def see the line ::): (im only leary cause rhe last several FRER's i used had a line that would even show up on an invert its the anti-body strip)I'd confirm it at the doctor to be sure. I have them check your prog do if that's the reson you didn't get a sticky last time, it can be fixed ASAP!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Cd1 for me..... blah!


----------



## alleysm

Mrst i say go get labs done! Betas and progesterone!! :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Ally no test for me cd1 Well AF came full force and two days early at that but I am not sad it's something I figured, and I have no cure for these issues


----------



## FaithHopeLove

So sorry dpitts & Mrs.t :cry::cry: :hugs: hope next cycle is your lucky one:flower:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry ladies. I know it sucks. Maybe your waiting to get that holiday blessing! Keeping my fingers crosses for all you ladies still in waiting. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I had planned no TTC until after the holidays, but only lasted 1 month. I went to the States this week and got my package of OPK strips, HPT strips, and progesterone cream. I have decided to try full blown this month, my estimated fertile days are the day before, day of, and day after our anniversary so hoping for an anniversary gift.

A couple of questions:

When should I do the OPKs? I heard once mid morning and once in the afternoon? Do I need to do 2 or is once a day ok?

What about the progesterone cream? Should I use it? I have heard mixed reviews about it.

:hugs: Sorry DPitts and MrsT!


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I'd use 2. I do every month. I'd miss the surge if I didn't. I lije progesterone cream and have seen a real difference in my flow when using it. I think it helps give me a really good lining. Hope you get that anniversary present!

Adn, 7dpo. Waiting for af this weekend and for my OH to get home from his trip in the next few days!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I agree twice a day for opks. Around 10 am and 7 pm they say are best times to test. Remember your most fertile days are the days leading up to O because it takes an entire day for sperm to change for fertilization. Good luck :)


----------



## dpitts1341

Went and HSG this morning and both tubes are OPEN! So relieved!


----------



## alleysm

Yay! Dpitts!!


----------



## mammaspath

thats good news sista!!!! i hear people get pg quick after hsg


----------



## FaithHopeLove

dpitts1341 said:


> Went and HSG this morning and both tubes are OPEN! So relieved!


:happydance:Wonderful news!!! such a relief to know, isn't it:thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

Great news dpitts!!


----------



## mnjhowell

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w471/melissahowell76/IMG_5364.jpg

what do y'all think? DH isn't sure he can see anything.


----------



## jojo1972

I see that clear as day mrs fertile:happydance: Congrats hunny xxx

Wonderful news Dpitts xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

It was so not planned but I am over the moon!! I have a call in for betas and pray they call me back today!!


----------



## mammaspath

that is a huge bfp!!! congrats


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so happy for you :happydance: Please please please keep us updated xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Woohoo MNJ! I see it! Congrats hun!

DPitts YAY for open tubes!!!!


----------



## alleysm

I cant see it!!! Post again!!! I wanna see it!!! LoL


----------



## dpitts1341

That is awesome MNJ! Congrats honey!


----------



## mnjhowell

OMG I uploaded with photobucket and for some reason it posted on my damn Facebook!!!! OMFG I'm playing damage control now!! I haven't even told DH that my frer was positive!!!


----------



## alleysm

Well damn melissa!! Can ya post it here again for me???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, looks like the cats outta the bag:haha::happydance: CONGRATS!!!! :hugs:
I wish you could spread a little of your fertile myrtile around to some of us:winkwink:

Great news!:kiss:

btw, your daughter is a CUTIE!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats MNJ! That is great news! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats MNJ!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I didn't get to see it either but sounds like congrats is in order!!


----------



## mnjhowell

My beta came back at 33!! Exactly the same as with Izzy. Have had some slight brownish spotting but I actually feel great!! 
DH is thrilled even though scared shitless to be raising two little ones so close together but we are hoping for a boy :) 
I was able to delete the picture before too many people saw it and sent those a private message. Just don't want family to know yet as I don't want to hear the BS from their mouths!! 

How is everyone doing? 

Faith I'd send it too you all if I could babe!!


----------



## momsbaby

mnj That is so amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Blue vibes being sent your way Melissa xxxx


----------



## stmom26

Congratulations MNJ  
We DH and I have finally gotten moved PTL I'm on CD1.... we plain on ttc full force this month. We feel that the stress that the landlord in the other house kept us from getting our BFP. I feel so relieved to be out of that house.
Baby dust to all of us TTCing


----------



## alleysm

Stmom im cd 1 too and we are full force ttc this cycle!!! LoL!! We can be "bumping" buddies!!! Lmao!


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> Stmom im cd 1 too and we are full force ttc this cycle!!! LoL!! We can be "bumping" buddies!!! Lmao!

Lol hopefully we will be bump buddies


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! Yay ! You've busy, Melissa ;)

Afm, cd2 and my oh is back! Life is good!


----------



## alleysm

Cj youre on the same cycle as stmom and i!!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats MNJ :)


----------



## mnjhowell

Beta for today was 369!! OB said it concerned him it jumped so high but we will just watch. More lab on Monday.


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo big ol number!!! Why is he cocerned? Maybe twins lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

WSS^^^ It just might be twins MNJ! :winkwink:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies I have aquestion about the progesterone. How much cream do I use, where do I put it? Also, if a miracle happens, will I need to use for the 1st tri?


----------



## mnjhowell

He didn't say why it concerned him and I was shocked and didn't ask lol. No symptoms at all besides being tired.


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats MNJ for your great news. As for me I am cd10 this cycle started two days early with another CM due to implantation issues so DH stated all natural cycles from here and FEB is IUI if nothing then we are stopping TTC


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> He didn't say why it concerned him and I was shocked and didn't ask lol. No symptoms at all besides being tired.

The only reason they would be concerned is that HCG jumping that high could indicate a molar/partial molar pregnancy. I had the same over Callum xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, this is so exciting:happydance: I hope all the numbers are good:hugs:

Mrs.T, enjoy a "relaxed" next few months and just see what happens:winkwink:

Galvan, don't know if you found an answer to your progesterone question yet, but MOST natural progesterone creams say to use 1/4 tsp. morning and night..rub on inner, upper thighs...inside, upper arms, belly, chest, neck...basically where your softer, tender skin is. Alternate areas. Use after O is confirmed and up until AF starts. If you do get preggers, I would certainly continue through the first tri. Maybe some of the ladies here who have gotten preggers while using prog can chime in on that. GOOD LUCK:hugs:

Alley, Cj, Stmom...fx'd for a Thanksgiving baby:happydance:

Afm, currently 9dpo:) Trying to keep myself occupied until Monday..when AF is due:winkwink: shouldn't be a hard week to keep busy! We're having a wonderful time in Florida...business is great! All is well:)


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith this is your cycle hun!!! 

AFM today's beta came back at a whopping 4281!!! 
OB has me scheduled for an u/s and another lab draw on Wednesday!! I still don't have many symptoms but I never really have with any others. I'm just tired and crabby LOL that's nothing new since I have a 5 month old haha


----------



## alleysm

Fx for you melissa. Thats a doubling time of less than 24hrs. Keep us updated


----------



## Mrstruth

I am because I ave done all I can! And I am tired of being hurtb


----------



## floppyears

Happy Holidays ladies xxxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Happy holidays


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies,
I ordered some awesome shoes and they have major styles for reasonable 19.99-39.99 I love this site here's a link if any of you ladies want to go and check it out https://www.justfab.com/invite/3531520/


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone has an Terrific Turkey Day!!!!

Mnj can't wait to hear your news. 

Mrs.T hang in there sweets. Maybe that IUI Will do the trick!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Flutery but it's hard to get excited during this time of ttc


----------



## Mommabrown

Dropping in to tell you wonderful Ladies to have a very HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! 

Hang in there Mrs. T it will happen when you least expect it. Just have faith, i know how discouraging it can get.

WooHoo MNJ that is how mine was it went from 455 to 12554!!! They thought twins at first but nope just my onry little girl in there!! 

Afm, made it to my half way mark and i get another scan in 3 weeks so i am really excited! Youngest DS went with me to OB appointment and heard her HB for the first time and it really dawned on him that there is a baby in there!


----------



## momsbaby

Happy Thanksgiving to all you ladies!!! Everyone is in my prayers for the up coming new arrivals and the ones that are TTC!!! I'm taking a little break from it all.


----------



## mnjhowell

My beta today was 12,998 and u/s showed NOTHING!! OB had me coming back Monday but said he's not hopeful.


----------



## Mommabrown

Dont give up yet...i know a couple of people who didnt see anything this early either and they are now holding their little bundles. It may just be to early especially if your numbers are still going up. Fx for you.


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ don't give up with my oldest dd the doctor stated they didn't see anything and wanted to give me a shot get rid of the pregnancy and I was in so many tears that scheduled a U/S the next day and there my baby was so don't give up

Momma I am trying to be strong and hold on but it seems my luck is bad with TTC, my puppy died giving birth and the only puppy that lived passed last night


----------



## jojo1972

How many weeks are you Melissa? xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all! 

Jo I should be 5w6d today.


----------



## mammaspath

mnj - just so you know.......i went for this baby's us and at 5w3days they could only see a sac.......nothing inside........they said bo and told me to abort........and my betas were high........dont give up yet!!!! DID THEY SEE A SAC?


----------



## mnjhowell

We didn't see a sac :(


----------



## mammaspath

oh dear.......do they think its in the tubes?


----------



## cj72

Mnj, praying for you sweetie. Hugs! Fx'd!

Mrs T, sorry about your puppies :(

Afm, cd7 getting ready for o day early next week. Got blood taken to check my tsh to see if my thyroid meds are right. Should know next week.


----------



## stmom26

Praying for you MNJ, so sorry MrsT....
Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you MNJ! :hugs:
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Eat lots of turkey and all kinds of food for me!!! I won't have turkey, they are $8USD here in Mexico a pound. :(

The good thing is my grandmother made a mock Thanksgiving Dinner when i was in the States 2 weeks ago. I got turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce, green beans(another luxury not available here in Mexico, they are hard to find), macaroni salad, pecan pie, strawberry shortcake cake. Now, all I need is the sweet potato casserole and peanut butter fudge and I will be set!! They don't sell the ingredients for fudge here though. :cry: Mexico doesn't sell anything. :growlmad:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, please know I'm thinking of you:hugs: I'm praying that you've got a little one that just can't be seen yet:hugs:

CD1 for me:( Af decided to pay me an early visit...making my lp just 10 days this cycle..hmmm...that's a first for such a short lp. I know the supplements my homeopath has me on are doing SOMETHING...hope it's good:haha::dohh:..I've had a much earlier O this cycle and last. I go back for a 3 mo. follow-up on 12/17... 

We're all living life, ladies. So many ups and downs. :shrug: I know that despite what each of us may be dealing with at this very moment, we still have so much to be thankful for...and we WILL get through these hard times. Huge hugs and blessings to all of my dear TR sisters:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies! She is in a better place, 
MNJ I am sooo sorry Hun and I agree with mamma did they check your tubes
Faith my af has started going crazy after the Clomids cycle. She may come early, stay two days, stay five lol 

Again happy holidays ladies


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! 
Mnj, I am just beside myself knowing what you are going through! Just know that it is still very early! You may not be as far along as you think. Did they say if your uterus is tilted? Sometimes that can make it difficult to see anything too. I hope and pray you get good news next week! :hugs: 
MrsTruth, I am sorry to hear about your puppies! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Joanne I am missing her like crazy but I know she is in a better place


----------



## mnjhowell

Happy thanksgiving to all my lovely ladies!!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

Don't post in here often as I've been full of negativity since my miscarriage and don't want to drag anyone down with me. Anyway I'm 11dpo today on my second round of clomid and I'm fairly sure we got a BFP (I've attached the photo).

Anyway since I got the BFP at 9DPO I haven't retested. I'm terrified after the miscarriage and chemical that I'll test again and there will be NO second line. I haven't been to the doctors yet to confirm but if AF isn't here by next Friday I'll go get checked.

AF feel like she's just around the corner, I'm cramping. I have everything crossed this one hangs around.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3006_opt.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cj72

Clucky! I'm crossing everything for you :) Praying this is your stickybean! That is definitely a bfp!


----------



## mnjhowell

I have another lab draw tomorrow morning. I have another u/s Monday. He looked in my tubes and didn't see anything. Which worries me so much that we didn't see anything at all :( I'm just starting to panic, sorry :(


----------



## cluckymumof5

mnjhowell said:


> I have another lab draw tomorrow morning. I have another u/s Monday. He looked in my tubes and didn't see anything. Which worries me so much that we didn't see anything at all :( I'm just starting to panic, sorry :(

Thinking of you. I can't begin I imagine how scared you are. I hope Monday brings some answers for you.


----------



## jojo1972

I don't know what to say Melissa to make you feel better :cry: I'm hoping and praying everything turns out alright for you both xxxx


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats clucky, your test is looking great:happydance: xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Clucky YAY!!!!!!!!! Praying for you!!


----------



## stmom26

Yay Clucky!!! Praying for you MJN.


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Clucky! Looks great! 
Thinking of you Mnj! :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Beta today is 43,208!!! My OB has me doing a beta every morning (Saturday and Sunday) then u/s first thing Monday morning. He said with my family history of cancer, my age, my diet (weight loss surgery in 2009) and my blood type puts me at very high risk of a molar pregnancy and that is his main concern right now. If anything changes over the weekend he will admit me and do a d&c immediately. I am very bloated but just assumed normal pregnancy related but now I am FREAKED out!! I want to call my mom and panic and have her calm me down :(


----------



## momsbaby

MNJ I'll be praying for you. 


Chucky that test looks very positive, praying for you also.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you MNJ! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

MNJ I am really praying for you


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Beta today is 43,208!!! My OB has me doing a beta every morning (Saturday and Sunday) then u/s first thing Monday morning. He said with my family history of cancer, my age, my diet (weight loss surgery in 2009) and my blood type puts me at very high risk of a molar pregnancy and that is his main concern right now. If anything changes over the weekend he will admit me and do a d&c immediately. I am very bloated but just assumed normal pregnancy related but now I am FREAKED out!! I want to call my mom and panic and have her calm me down :(

I know exactly how you are feeling at the moment :cry: As soon as they said they thought I was having a P/M with Callum I freaked too. My first thought that I said out loud was CANCER. The doctors explained it very thoroughly to me and said it wasn't cancer but could turn cancerous and that I would be tested for HCG levels over the next 6 months to a year. There is a fantastic Molar P/M forum on here where you can get loads of advice and support. The ladies on there are fantastic and helped me so much over the weeks of me not knowing what was happening. I'm praying so much for you xxx


----------



## cluckymumof5

Praying for you MNJ.


----------



## jonnanne3

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayer! :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Melissa, your in my thoughts and prayers honey

Congrats Clucky


----------



## cj72

Mnj, I hate that you're having to wait til Monday. Your Mom is with. you, sweetie. Hugs and prayers headed your way


----------



## mnjhowell

I am finally awake enough to post. I had a D&C done yesterday after my numbers came back over 122,000 and the u/s showed a huge mass in my uterus. It was confirmed to be a complete molar pregnancy. My OB said it measured 5.6" x 3.2" and we will know within 1-2 weeks if it was cancerous or benign. I will be going home sometime today and I have to do HCG levels twice a week for a month then I can be moved to monthly. My ob advised not to get pregnant for a year!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sooooo sorry MNJ I have faith that its beign. When I had my tr surgery they found a huge mass on my liver that also hangs outside the liver. Last month test confirmed it was beign and non cancerous. I know the fear you are having and know that you are on good hands just hold on to your faith.


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry Melissa, lots of love and hugs being sent your way :cry: xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Melissa. :hug:

AFM, I started using progesterone cream yesterday and this morning my temp jumped from 97.8 to 98.27! So, maybe it is doing something. I am 6DPO, I will be testing in 5 days.

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry mnj. Sending you a hug


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry mnj! :hugs: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers that it comes back benign. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Sorry Melissa. Hopefully you wont have to wait a year!!

Galvan, It does that :) Good luck!


----------



## momsbaby

MNJ so sorry to hear, your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mammaspath

OH Dear mnj.........hope your recovering okay.....hugs


----------



## stmom26

So sorry MNJ. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mnj, my sister had the very same thing!!! She recovered fully..no problems and has gone on to have 2 more healthy pregnancies. I know you are strong and you'll get through this:hugs: I wish I was there to HELP you...watch Izzy for you..fix you meals, clean your house:flower:...I hope you have someone who can help out. Big hugs and prayers for you, my friend.:kiss:


----------



## mnjhowell

My hubby has an appt to get a vasectomy this Friday. We both agreed enough is enough. No more stress needed in our house :( thank you all for the support.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry MNJ your family is in my prayers


----------



## stmom26

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers MNJ


----------



## jonnanne3

I completely understand MNJ. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs: 
My husband and I had the same talk after Addisyn. He had his vasectomy in March.


----------



## momsbaby

Hi ladies, I'm really not having a good day. My hubby got called to go to Texas to work for a few days and my birthday is the 30th. Not only will I be celebrating it by myself, I'll be saying goodbye to my 20's but saying hello 30's :( lol. I already feel down cause I'm getting older and still no baby. But I guess I just need to be happy, at least I have 2 beautiful girls and an amazing hubby. I just need to keep my head high!! I'm still praying for my sticky bean!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy early birthday, momsbaby. I am sorry about hubby having to leave for a few days. :hugs: Mine has been out of town for a week and still has 2 1/2 weeks to go. If we get a BFN this time, he won't be back in time for December's fertile period. :(


----------



## cj72

Good news on the thyroid front! I'm almost at normal!!!! 2.6!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats CJ!! :happydance: Now, your baby is just around the corner!! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Wonderful news cj :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

I am so sorry for everyone having all these issues! 

Congrats CJ! 

Momsbaby they say 30 is the new 20 so it will be fabulous!! Happy early birthday to you!

MNJ I must say i am sorry for what you are going through. DH and i can't even get through the talk of him getting 'cut'. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry momsbaby! I will be the big 30 January the 1st with no baby so I understand a great ordeal what you are feeling at this moment. It will happen for us, we will soon get that :bfp: I hope you enjoy your birthday and know that your dh is thinking of you and missing you just as much. 

congrats Cj that is great news 

How have you been momma? 

Galvanbaby! One more day for testing and I am rooting for you


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks MrsT: I did a big no-no this morning and tested at 9DPO. I knew better, but still did it. It was a BFN, of course. So, I think I am going to wait until Friday. I will be 11DPO then. AF is due Sunday. We shall see.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes it could be still a bit early, did you do a early result or a regular test because if it was an early hpt the results would have shown negative unless you experienced early implantation which sometimes is rare. I think you should test again Friday I am still cheering for you


----------



## GalvanBaby

I used a wondfo strip. The pink one it is supposed to pick up 20 miul. If I am, I think I had implantation on 7DPO, My temp dropped and I had cramps that day so it would be tooo early.


----------



## Mrstruth

implantation cramping sounds great friday or tomorrow those numbers should have moved up and doubled enough to pick up on the stick


----------



## Mommabrown

I am good....chugging along....baby is kicking up a storm and we have started getting her nursery ready.
How about you? 

Galvan fingers Fx for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommabrown said:


> I am good....chugging along....baby is kicking up a storm and we have started getting her nursery ready.
> How about you?
> 
> Galvan fingers Fx for you!

Me I am just trying to ensure that I am taking all the proper vitamins and eat properly through the day. I haven't understood the recent repeats of chemicals. But I know that it's my wants and the masters plan. Your beautiful baby will be delivered in 4 months are you ready? how are you doing the nursery?


----------



## ready4onemore

:hugs: to you Mnj

Hello everyone. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi Galvan baby. I caved and tested at 9 doo, bfn. My Af is also expected Sunday. Hope she stays away for both of us. What a wonderful Christmas present it would be. I had my first tr baby in Jan. I hoping for one more. Xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ready for more and stickybean how are you ladies doing?

Galvan and Sticky I pray you get your beans


----------



## GalvanBaby

When are you testing again Sticky? I hope and pray we get it this time!! If I get a BFP, this baby's conception date would be our anniversary and he/ she's EDD will be 5 days before my Bday!

Good luck Sticky!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

That's awesome Galvanbaby


----------



## cj72

Fx'd to you girls in the 2ww!!

Also got my pos opk tonight :) The doc is happy with my thyroid. Now, I need to lose weight too. Just waiting for the metformin to work too :) Not sure if I have a chance ths month...maybe the metformin hasn't had much time to work yet. Gonna try anyway :)

Mnj, when you've had enough, you've had enough. You have been through so much! <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

I need to lose some weight too. I keep saying I am going to start, but never really do. I lost 15 lbs in August/ September. I have gained atleast 5 or so lbs back. :( If I don't get a BFP this time, I am going to go on a diet. Even though it is Christmas, Mexico doesn't believe in all the good holiday foods so it will be easier here. I can't even buy half the stuff I need to make any good holiday treats. :( 

You all probably think I hate Mexico with the way I complain, right? Well, it is a major hate/ love relationship. I said hate/ love instead of love/ hate because it is 70% hate and 30% love. I love the scenery and the medical care costs, but that is all. Most of the people I have met are rude, judgmental people. I have about 5 friends here and they are in only 2 different families. The food selection is horrible. Customer service is nonexistant. Oh, and be very careful what you eat when you visit. If you eat at ceratin taco stands, you may be eating dog or some other animal. I recommend not eating beef unless it is from an American restaurant or one you know for sure is for real. Stick to chicken on the bone and seafood. Cleanliness is almost nonexistant. It is rare to find a really clean house here. Every house I have been into except a couple are clean as in picked up, but really clean, no. I am very picky about bathrooms and kitchens and the majority I have seen are not clean. The bathroom walls are black with soap scum, etc. The kitchen sink area and drainer is slimy and smelly. I am not saying that all are like this, but the majority of the places I have been in Monterrey and Tampico where I live now are liek this. I have been to extremely clean houses here, but only 2 or 3.

Ok Vent over. I am having one of my I hate Mexico days. I can't wait for Miguel to get his visa and we can get back to the States. :cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

How long do you have before he gets his visa? We're you a citizen? I am asking because I thought that was enough to give him a visa. I can't imagine me being anywhere but home. And it's backwards because my DH is from California and he is home sick but I am scared to move there, do to the crime and I have a son! Georgia isn't perfect but the gang relations is something I can't tolerate


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was born and raised in Canton, GA, MrsT. Unfortunately thanks to people who have lied and cheated the system with fake marriages, it is no longer that way. We have to go through a 3 stage process. He made the huge mistake of going to the States illegally, but we came here to fix that. So, he has to get a waiver. To get that, I have to prove that I can't live permenantly in Mexico and that it will cause extreme hardship on us if I live in GA and he live shere. I mean how obvious is it that it would be a hardship for a married couple TTCing to live apart??!! Miguel is the only dad my kids have so it would kill them for us to be separated, but explain that to USCIS. Once that happens in about 9months he can get his visa, which will be around 2 months later.


I never thought I would say this, but I miss GA. I remember trying to move from there so many times now all I want is to go back. :(


----------



## mommax3

Hello ladies long time no talk :( Life is crazy busy here and I dont have much time to myself these days but im loving it :) I was thinking about faith and flutter so I decided to pop on and see how you ladies were doing.fill me in a bit I will hop back on soon


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow mommax3 Emery has gotten Sooooo big!!! 

Mrs.T we are doing a pink and brown with zebra strips and hearts in her nursery! 

Galvan i could not imagine being away from home so long. I hope that you get all of that worked out soon.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry Galvan I always say that some people makes it bad for the good people


----------



## Mrstruth

Momma That's going to be beautiful I have a aunt that loves Zebra. Great choice :thumbup:


----------



## mnjhowell

My oldest niece (Candace) was 25 years old!! Young, vibrant, healthy and spunky. Her and her husband have been married since right out of high school and have been TTC for over 4 years. After many cycles of iui the re decided IVF would be her best option. Her scan on Tuesday showed 8 follicles and she was so ecstatic! She triggered and went in this morning for retrieval. I got a call at 9:56 from her husband (cooper) saying she had coded in the process and they were trying to revive her and an ambulance was on its way to take her to the hospital across the street. My beautiful angel niece was declared dead at 11:03 this morning!!! My family has been hit over and over this year and we are begging for all this hurt to stop!! My sister has been admitted overnight to be sedated as this was her only child!!! My ob has given me vistaril and Valium because I feel like I could die at any moment!!! My BFF is in Mexico and I can't reach her and my mom is gone and I have no one besides my dearest hubby who's patiently taking care of izzy since this morning!! 
Please ladies hug your babies tight, kiss them always goodnight for we never know what tomorrow will bring!!


----------



## cj72

Mnj, How tragic! I can't imagine the hurt. I'm sending prayers your way along with hugs an love!


----------



## momsbaby

Mnj you and your family is in my prayers. May God lift you all up, take away all your pain and bless you all with love.


----------



## mammaspath

holy wow mnj.......that is insane.....i can't even imagine!!!!! my whole heart goes out to your families!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry Mnj!! :cry: My heart goes out to you as and your family during this trying time. I am sorry for you lost


----------



## Mrstruth

ladies I think I finally received my :bfp: here are the two test a definite positive please share your thoughts. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test74794

I am 6dpo I tested this morning faint positive so I tested tonight
 



Attached Files:







sp.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 11









sp2.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## stmom26

So sorry MNJ, I will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## jojo1972

My heart goes out to you and your family Melissa:cry: xxx


----------



## momsbaby

Mrs T looks positive to me :)


AF got me today :(


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry momsbaby! I am still shocked myself! I guess I ovulated early or something. Just hoping that this beanie sticks


----------



## stmom26

FX for your sticky bean MrsT :)

I'm 1dpo so fx this is my month


----------



## jonnanne3

MNJ, I am so very sorry for the loss of your niece! My heart is breaking for you and your family! How is something that is so positive, turn so tragic so fast! You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Mnj my heart goes out to you and your family. Sending you a big hug. We are here if you need us. 

Mrs. T looks like a bfp. Can't wait to see that line get darker. 

Momma. I don't jump on here too often. I'm no longer ttc. Aug was the last time we tried. After whatever that test was (chemical or my imagination) it killed me inside. I've waited so long do nothing. I just like to support the other ladies when I can


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Flutery I am onlyn3 weeks so last night I was afraid maybe it's ectopic the reason I am positive so fast tested today after morning unrine and only 35-40 mins of hold positive came but not as strong but strongly visible I am at the RE office now


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry MNJ! You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:

AFM; I tested this morning and a BFN. So, I guess AF is on her way Sunday. :cry: I do have a plan. I plan on getting all bloods done or redone this cycle and then an HSG in JAn. Pending results, we will do either IUI or IVF in the Spring.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I'm also having HSG test done in jan or feb. Depending on my results I'll be trying IUI as well. My fx my tubes are still open if not I'll try IVF. Yes I'm tired of trying but I won't give up.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me either Momsbaby! I will not give up until a baby is in my arms or menopause hits.


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan I knowin a great Doc in MX that does very inexpensive IVF


----------



## GalvanBaby

Can you PM me the info, flutter? Please. I found one that costs 6500usd including meds and hotel. It is in Cancun. Also, they guarantee they will do the FET if the first cycle is unsuccessful.


----------



## mnjhowell

Mrs T praying for your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks MnJ! I am as well. How are you and the family holding up? You have been on my mind strongly, I am so sorry for your lost


----------



## momsbaby

Hi ladies, I really don't like my user name and don't know how to change it lol. My real name is Becca and I'm having trouble figuring out how to upload pics, can someone tell me how? Thanks :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Becca, 

You have to go through admin to change your user name. They can help you. 
As far as the pics go, I go to post reply and then I click on the paper clip and upload my pics there.


----------



## Mrstruth

Because I go through reply and click manage attachments to upload pictures. I also want to change my user name because I want to be called by my name Shay. How do we get in touch with the Admin


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT, You can pm any of them. Wobbles is one or Chris77. There is a list of their names is here: https://The BabyandBump Team - BabyandBump


----------



## Mrstruth

jonnanne3 said:


> MrsT, You can pm any of them. Wobbles is one or Chris77. There is a list of their names is here: https://The BabyandBump Team - BabyandBump

Thanks Joanne I will contact them now


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan pm sent


----------



## floppyears

Melissa, sorry for your loss honey hugs


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Flutter!! :hugs:

I shall call you Shay from now on, Shay. :D :hugs:

While we are on the subject, my name is Stephanie. :)


----------



## stmom26

How are you done Shay? 
Hello Stephanie  Btw my name,e is Robin.... stmom is for my two kids Skylar and Trè


----------



## Mrstruth

I am doing okay Robin, just fighting myself not to get excited over anything until i am confirmed that I have everything. Tired of the positives then BOMB AF is here. How are you? I love the kids names. My kids are Camorius, Tytiana and Siriyah Mrstruth came from my husband, On his Ps3, internet skype he call his self Truth lol so I called myself Mrstruth Corny I know :haha:

Stephanie How are you doing tonight? I meant to tell you I also scheduled the IUI just in case this turn out to be another CM and I requested a different drug besides Clomids. assist my trigger shot and IUI.


----------



## stmom26

That's cute Shay. I've got my fingers and toes crossed that this is the month for you...
I'm doing OK I think I've I'd twice this month. DH and I've bd'ed every night this week.... so fingers crossed and praying really hard this is our month.
If I don't get my BFP this month I've got to go back to the Dr and have test run. That really scares me I don't want to take meds but....


----------



## Mrstruth

I know the feeling of that, because I didn't want any meds either. But I am excited about the IUI, I was also requesting a laprascopic surgery as well, to make sure there isn't any scare, fibroid, cyst, scrap the uterus wall etc. Because something has to give. I requested the lap from another RE because my RE is having a change of heart she don't feel any of that is necessary and want the next step to just be IUI


----------



## stmom26

I understand


----------



## GalvanBaby

We did it!!! I got a BFP about 45 minutes ago!! I am so happy I can't believe it really happened!! Now to convince my FS to do betas before CD35.


----------



## stmom26

GalvanBaby said:


> We did it!!! I got a BFP about 45 minutes ago!! I am so happy I can't believe it really happened!! Now to convince my FS to do betas before CD35.

Congratulations Stephanie :happydance:


----------



## stickybean4

Congratulations Galvan baby. Very happy for you.


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! Congrats!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!! You know we love seeing pics!!!! Post some piccies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Congratulations lovely. Hope you have a smooth 9 months ahead of you.


----------



## alleysm

Yay!! Whoot!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Stephanie!!!!!! Awesome news


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> Yay!! Whoot!!!

How's it going Alleysm? I've got my fx and praying really hard that this is our month too :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Stmom- im doing ok! This is my first cycle on clomid so we shall see how it goes!! How are you??


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congrats Galvin baby :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> Stmom- im doing ok! This is my first cycle on clomid so we shall see how it goes!! How are you??

Doing good now in the two week wait :-/


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Galvanbaby I am soooo happy for you I am in tears. My positives are faded now so it's over. Congrats merry XMas Miguel


----------



## alleysm

stmom26 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Stmom- im doing ok! This is my first cycle on clomid so we shall see how it goes!! How are you??
> 
> Doing good now in the two week wait :-/Click to expand...

I think we are cycle buddies... 5dpo for me today


----------



## alleysm

Mrstruth said:


> Congrats Galvanbaby I am soooo happy for you I am in tears. My positives are faded now so it's over. Congrats merry XMas Miguel

Awe mrsT... you going in for labs anyway?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Stephanie, wonderful news:hugs: I'm so happy for you:)

Clucky, have i missed an update from you? Was your bfp sticky?:hugs:


Shay, I'm sorry your tests are fading:( what did the dr say? What tests did they run a few days ago? :cry:

Mnj, I've been thinking about you and your family:( how's everyone coping? Such a tragedy:cry: I've never heard of a death related to ivf...so scary:( I hope 2013 will be filled with joy for your family. You have suffered so much!:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Shay, are you going to the Dr to have labs done??
Alleysm I think that we are... I just did another ovulation test and its positive still... Been that way for a week, poor DH is going to get tired of me lol


----------



## mammaspath

congrats galvinbaby!!! i wanna see pics too! how exciting!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, after 2 positives, AF still started. :cry: I have to call my husband and tell him for the second time that the baby did not stick. We always seem to be far apart when this happens. I am going to insist on a CD21 test. There will be no way to try this month. OH will get back after I O so, I want to do all the tests I can this month. I am so upset right now. I really don't know what the hell is going on with my body!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm so sorry hunny :cry: xxx


----------



## mammaspath

oh dear im soo sorry hunny!


----------



## momsbaby

It is so weird how these test show positive and AF hits. Makes me wonder why? It's so hard on all of us emotional and physically trying to conceive. I really don't understand why people who don't need babies have babies, and people like us who take care of our children/babies have hell getting pregnant. Guess I'll never understand it. Praying for all.


----------



## GalvanBaby

momsbaby said:


> It is so weird how these test show positive and AF hits. Makes me wonder why? It's so hard on all of us emotional and physically trying to conceive. I really don't understand why people who don't need babies have babies, and people like us who take care of our children/babies have hell getting pregnant. Guess I'll never understand it. Praying for all.

I know. There is a 13 year old girl that lives a few blocks away. She is 12 weeks pregnant and found out last week she is having twins! It is so unfair. We have all worked so hard to have these babies and keep having chemicals. These people who definitely do not need kids keep having and having. 

My cousin who just got out of prison 9 1/2 months ago just had a baby last week. She got pregnant right when she got out of prison. I was so mad and hurt when I found out. And I had just had my TR.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I'm so sorry sweetheart! This sucks! You and Shay have my deepest prayers!

Mnj thinking of you too, Honey.

4 dpo . Damn is the tww geting longer or what? Its dragging by!


----------



## momsbaby

GalvanBaby said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> It is so weird how these test show positive and AF hits. Makes me wonder why? It's so hard on all of us emotional and physically trying to conceive. I really don't understand why people who don't need babies have babies, and people like us who take care of our children/babies have hell getting pregnant. Guess I'll never understand it. Praying for all.
> 
> I know. There is a 13 year old girl that lives a few blocks away. She is 12 weeks pregnant and found out last week she is having twins! It is so unfair. We have all worked so hard to have these babies and keep having chemicals. These people who definitely do not need kids keep having and having.
> 
> My cousin who just got out of prison 9 1/2 months ago just had a baby last week. She got pregnant right when she got out of prison. I was so mad and hurt when I found out. And I had just had my TR.Click to expand...

I know the feeling, I have a cousin and sister in law that are both druggies and keep having babies. Their babies are born with drugs in there system. And here we are spending soooo much money to have just one more and nothing happens. But I guess we all need to stay positive and keep tryin


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Stephanie... I have a hard time trying to stay positive too, I have a cousin, sister in law and a friend from church that all have gotten pregnant since my TR... I had to just take a break from trying, and get so that I don't stress so much about it.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Galvan, I'm so sorry sweetheart! This sucks! You and Shay have my deepest prayers!
> 
> Mnj thinking of you too, Honey.
> 
> 4 dpo . Damn is the tww geting longer or what? Its dragging by!

Thank you CJ! I must be honest this is breaking me down. My year will be here 2/7 and all my tests blood , scans show that I ovulate and that nothing is wrong so I constantly wonder what did I do wrong. :cry: then I toughen up :flower: but right now I am just taking it one day at a time. My temp was 98.4,98.2,98.1 and now it's 97.7 which is a .4 drop. So I know :af: is on her way. I am very moist down very, I thought it is suppose to dry, so maybe I am going to call the RE to ask questions. I hope you get your BFP as well CJ


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Galvan, I'm so sorry sweetheart! This sucks! You and Shay have my deepest prayers!
> 
> Mnj thinking of you too, Honey.
> 
> 4 dpo . Damn is the tww geting longer or what? Its dragging by!
> 
> Thank you CJ! I must be honest this is breaking me down. My year will be here 2/7 and all my tests blood , scans show that I ovulate and that nothing is wrong so I constantly wonder what did I do wrong. :cry: then I toughen up :flower: but right now I am just taking it one day at a time. My temp was 98.4,98.2,98.1 and now it's 97.7 which is a .4 drop. So I know :af: is on her way. I am very moist down very, I thought it is suppose to dry, so maybe I am going to call the RE to ask questions. I hope you get your BFP as well CJClick to expand...

Praying for you Shay.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Stmom! It's getting more barable by the month


----------



## mnjhowell

Thank you all for the prayers and positive thoughts. We buried my niece yesterday and its been extremely hard. She and I were so very close and I thought of her as my own daughter. Her own mother didn't even know she was doing IVF because they had no relationship due to the things my sister did when Ace was young. 
Faith the autopsy showed the cause of death to be from an overdose of IV sedation. It really wasnt IVF related in some sense because it wasnt the procedure she died from but the CRNAs fuck up! Coop is with his parents in the town him and Ace grew up in, 45 minutes from me. I don't know how, when, or if he will ever go back to Austin and their apartment. They had just put in an offer on a small first house and very sadly got the call yesterday (his dad answered the phone thank God!) that the offer was accepted. Mike, coops dad told the realtor to get out of it and he would pay for any fees that may be incurred. Coop is also an only child and they loved Candace like a daughter!! It's like a bad nightmare I can't wake up from. It really had tore a hole in my heart as if I lost my own child. This should have never happened!! She should have never had to go through all of this to have a child!! This is not fair and it sucks and I want to just go out and kill people who get knocked up and hurt their babies!! I am so fucking angry at the whole world right now!! 

Galvan I am sooooooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## GalvanBaby

MNJ, I am so sorry about your niece. It is horrible. You and your family have been in my prayers and will continue to be. You have had one tough year, lady. I hope and pray everything starts to get better for you. :hugs:

Ladies, thank you for your thoughts. OH and I talked last night, he was upset, but more worried about me. He wants me to wait for him to get back on the 15th to go to the RE. I am making an appointment for the 17th. I believe this was my second CP so I will not leave that office without a progesterone prescription and a 7DPO test. We will NTNP this month. I plan on having the HSG in January anyway. So, after that we will do IUI the following cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

OK Ladies I have a stupid to ask ya'll I've been using the opk's since November 25th with positives on each one on Friday November30th there wasn't a line but there was faint line back on Saturday Dec 1st..... yesterday and today the test line is darker than the control. Is that normal?
I've not tested this much....only 3 tests in a cycle...
Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am not sure StMom. My line was positive for one day and was almost gone the next day and completely gone by the second day. I only used OPKs this past month.

Now I have a question, should I use OPKs this month even though we are not TTC? I was wondering if I should just to see when I am going to O or should I just watch it with temping? I am worried about using up my strips before I can get to the States to get more. What do you all think?


----------



## stmom26

GalvanBaby said:


> I am not sure StMom. My line was positive for one day and was almost gone the next day and completely gone by the second day. I only used OPKs this past month.
> 
> Now I have a question, should I use OPKs this month even though we are not TTC? I was wondering if I should just to see when I am going to O or should I just watch it with temping? I am worried about using up my strips before I can get to the States to get more. What do you all think?

If it was me Stephanie I would just temp this month..... But that's just me


----------



## Mrstruth

Stmom your body can gear up to ovulate and then stop. You may be ovulating now.

Stephanie I would test if that's what's on your heart. 

Afm the RE can't call it a CM until :af: shows. Me and my friend starts the same day hers here today mines haven't showed but I am prepared for her. I am already wearing a sanitary napkin :haha: that's when they will place me on fsh and femara


----------



## stmom26

Thank you Shay. How are you?


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Thank you Shay. How are you?

I am okay I finally went in for the beta since i came back to town to handle business which was 4. My RE states that I am not pregnant but the four shows that something was trying to take place. She is adding fsh to my prescription to assist the implantation. EVERYTIME I try to quit TTC she comes with this awesome plan, I get excited and then let down.


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Shay. How are you?
> 
> I am okay I finally went in for the beta since i came back to town to handle business which was 4. My RE states that I am not pregnant but the four shows that something was trying to take place. She is adding fsh to my prescription to assist the implantation. EVERYTIME I try to quit TTC she comes with this awesome plan, I get excited and then let down.Click to expand...

I understand that.... I will be praying for you to get your Sticky Bean soon:hugs: .... BTW I'm on Facebook and started to like your page, but DH and I haven't told anyone that we are TTCing....


----------



## cj72

Hang in there Shay. Hugs Sweetie!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is what I was thinking about doing Stmom. I really don't want to waste OPKs. They are too expensive here and S&H is outrageous from the US to Mexico. Even through Amazon or Ebay. :(

Shay, hopefully this new plan will work for you!! I feel some sticky beans coming on!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I thank you ladies, af started last night and its horrid, I can feel my uterus extracting and it's a lot of cramps and pressure ugh! I am back out of town and can't go be seen, so hopefully it stops. I am doing IUI this cycle and next cycle as well if it doesn't work. I will try this cycle not medicated and the next medicated. I hope something works soon for me and DH. I pray that us tr moms start seeing more positives


----------



## cj72

Fx'd mrs t :)


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Fx'd mrs t :)

Thanks CJ


----------



## momsbaby

About how much dies IUI cycles cost?

My DH made it home last night, so glad to have him back. Now time to get busy trying LOL!!!


----------



## momsbaby

That's suppose to say "does IUI" not dies


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

So glad to have found this thread!! I had tr in April and still ttc... What a emotional roller coaster I have been on! I have 2 kids 15&17 so everthing is so new to me because its been so long ago. I had my first round of clomid this cycle and now I am 8dpo so I am counting down the days and I sure hope it worked,just in time for Christmas :xmas16: 

Please update me with some of your stories... 

Stmom I am from South Ms too!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Babywillow! Welcome!!

I had my TR in March and have what I believe to be 2 CP's. I am on my 12th cycle and will be going to a new RE on Dec 17th. I can't wait for this appointment!!

:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

MomsBaby: I am not sure how much IUI costs in the States, but here it is $400. The costs are usually double there. I think someone on BnB said once that the IUI was $800- $100, but that is not including meds.


----------



## jonnanne3

When I did IUI, it was about I think around $800 and the meds were $600. Our insurance didn't cover the meds, but they did cover parts of the procedure.
Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Thanks ladies for the info. That's a lot of money to fork over, but its all worth it in the long run. Praying the good lord blesses me soon!! Well all of us soon


----------



## momsbaby

jonnanne3 said:


> When I did IUI, it was about I think around $800 and the meds were $600. Our insurance didn't cover the meds, but they did cover parts of the procedure.
> Good luck ladies! :hugs:

Did IUI work for you, if so how many cycles did it take?


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> So glad to have found this thread!! I had tr in April and still ttc... What a emotional roller coaster I have been on! I have 2 kids 15&17 so everthing is so new to me because its been so long ago. I had my first round of clomid this cycle and now I am 8dpo so I am counting down the days and I sure hope it worked,just in time for Christmas :xmas16:
> 
> Please update me with some of your stories...
> 
> Stmom I am from South Ms too!!

Welcome to the form, I had my TR done the middle of May this year. Still waiting for that BFP...
What part of South MS do you live? I'm in the Hattiesburg area.


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and positive thoughts. We buried my niece yesterday and its been extremely hard. She and I were so very close and I thought of her as my own daughter. Her own mother didn't even know she was doing IVF because they had no relationship due to the things my sister did when Ace was young.
> Faith the autopsy showed the cause of death to be from an overdose of IV sedation. It really wasnt IVF related in some sense because it wasnt the procedure she died from but the CRNAs fuck up! Coop is with his parents in the town him and Ace grew up in, 45 minutes from me. I don't know how, when, or if he will ever go back to Austin and their apartment. They had just put in an offer on a small first house and very sadly got the call yesterday (his dad answered the phone thank God!) that the offer was accepted. Mike, coops dad told the realtor to get out of it and he would pay for any fees that may be incurred. Coop is also an only child and they loved Candace like a daughter!! It's like a bad nightmare I can't wake up from. It really had tore a hole in my heart as if I lost my own child. This should have never happened!! She should have never had to go through all of this to have a child!! This is not fair and it sucks and I want to just go out and kill people who get knocked up and hurt their babies!! I am so fucking angry at the whole world right now!!
> 
> Galvan I am sooooooo sorry for your loss.

Melissa, its my prayer for you that happiness, joy and peace shine upon you and family in 2013!!!! You have def been through enough
:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> I thank you ladies, af started last night and its horrid, I can feel my uterus extracting and it's a lot of cramps and pressure ugh! I am back out of town and can't go be seen, so hopefully it stops. I am doing IUI this cycle and next cycle as well if it doesn't work. I will try this cycle not medicated and the next medicated. I hope something works soon for me and DH. I pray that us tr moms start seeing more positives

sorry to hear that af this cycle. The plan sounds great and I pray it works for you and that your blessed with :bfp:


----------



## floppyears

BaByWiLLoW said:


> So glad to have found this thread!! I had tr in April and still ttc... What a emotional roller coaster I have been on! I have 2 kids 15&17 so everthing is so new to me because its been so long ago. I had my first round of clomid this cycle and now I am 8dpo so I am counting down the days and I sure hope it worked,just in time for Christmas :xmas16:
> 
> Please update me with some of your stories...
> 
> Stmom I am from South Ms too!!


Welcome :flower::hugs:

I had TR in Aug 2010 
We got :bfp: in Dec 2010 m/c in Jan 2011. We were blessed with a beautiful princess in May 2012. She is now 6 months old. I wasn't on any medication or done any test with OBGYN. We pray together as a couple as well as a family and when we were ttc we bd every other day. I pray that this cycle your blessed with BFP


----------



## jonnanne3

momsbaby said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> When I did IUI, it was about I think around $800 and the meds were $600. Our insurance didn't cover the meds, but they did cover parts of the procedure.
> Good luck ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Did IUI work for you, if so how many cycles did it take?Click to expand...

No, it didn't work for us. We did IUI back in July 2010 right before our grandson was born. We decided then we were going to NTNP. We miscarried 5 times over our journey and right when I was ready to throw in the towel, we got our miracle baby! She just turned a year old last week! She was 100% natural conception.


----------



## Mrstruth

floppyears said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I thank you ladies, af started last night and its horrid, I can feel my uterus extracting and it's a lot of cramps and pressure ugh! I am back out of town and can't go be seen, so hopefully it stops. I am doing IUI this cycle and next cycle as well if it doesn't work. I will try this cycle not medicated and the next medicated. I hope something works soon for me and DH. I pray that us tr moms start seeing more positives
> 
> sorry to hear that af this cycle. The plan sounds great and I pray it works for you and that your blessed with :bfp:Click to expand...

thanks floppy I am okay with it, my medication was put in today it will be delivered Mon or Sat well my injectables will be I already have my clomids.

momsbaby it's 684 at my clinic out of pocket for me. my injectables were 140 and clomids 15


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> So glad to have found this thread!! I had tr in April and still ttc... What a emotional roller coaster I have been on! I have 2 kids 15&17 so everthing is so new to me because its been so long ago. I had my first round of clomid this cycle and now I am 8dpo so I am counting down the days and I sure hope it worked,just in time for Christmas :xmas16:
> 
> Please update me with some of your stories...
> 
> Stmom I am from South Ms too!!
> 
> Welcome to the form, I had my TR done the middle of May this year. Still waiting for that BFP...
> What part of South MS do you live? I'm in the Hattiesburg area.Click to expand...

I am about 30 min from Hburg!! Had my tr done in Hburg too!! So excited to finally have some one to share my journey and more women going through the same thing as me. :happydance:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

I am now 9dpo and very anxious about testing!! Are any of you close to testing this month? I have a few symptoms but not trying to get too hopeful, but gosh its so hard not too!! What are your symptoms? I have back/side pain, pressure, very thirsty, and insomnia which is very Very unusual for me(love my 8 hours of zzz's)!!


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> So glad to have found this thread!! I had tr in April and still ttc... What a emotional roller coaster I have been on! I have 2 kids 15&17 so everthing is so new to me because its been so long ago. I had my first round of clomid this cycle and now I am 8dpo so I am counting down the days and I sure hope it worked,just in time for Christmas :xmas16:
> 
> Please update me with some of your stories...
> 
> Stmom I am from South Ms too!!
> 
> Welcome to the form, I had my TR done the middle of May this year. Still waiting for that BFP...
> What part of South MS do you live? I'm in the Hattiesburg area.Click to expand...
> 
> I am about 30 min from Hburg!! Had my tr done in Hburg too!! So excited to finally have some one to share my journey and more women going through the same thing as me. :happydance:Click to expand...

AF is due for me on the 14th, I'm feeling tied all the time pressure on my right side, and I'm having to pee alot..... fx crossed that we get our BFP this month..


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi Babywillow! Welcome!!
> 
> I had my TR in March and have what I believe to be 2 CP's. I am on my 12th cycle and will be going to a new RE on Dec 17th. I can't wait for this appointment!!
> 
> :hugs:

FX'd and hope all goes well with new RE!! New to all the abbreviations what is cp? :dohh: I figured most of them out but still catching on!


----------



## jonnanne3

BaByWiLLoW said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Babywillow! Welcome!!
> 
> I had my TR in March and have what I believe to be 2 CP's. I am on my 12th cycle and will be going to a new RE on Dec 17th. I can't wait for this appointment!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> FX'd and hope all goes well with new RE!! New to all the abbreviations what is cp? :dohh: I figured most of them out but still catching on!Click to expand...

CP can mean one of 2 things. Chemical pregnancy (Which is what I think she is referring to) and cervical position.


----------



## jojo1972

CP is cervical position :winkwink: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

Oh yeah I forgot about chemical pregnancy, I have proper baby brain:blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Willow! Hope your symptoms lead to a bfp:)

Stmom, what a small world!....we spent the night in Hattiesburg last night....Residence Inn..ate dinner at Chesterfields...now, waiting for Michaels to open so we can get dd some yarn for knitting and back on the road!! Traveling from FL to WY...great town you live in! High sales tax rate..wow!:haha: anyway...hope it's bfp for you this month, too!

I'm currently 1dpo...let the tww drag begin!


----------



## GalvanBaby

jonnanne3 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Babywillow! Welcome!!
> 
> I had my TR in March and have what I believe to be 2 CP's. I am on my 12th cycle and will be going to a new RE on Dec 17th. I can't wait for this appointment!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> FX'd and hope all goes well with new RE!! New to all the abbreviations what is cp? :dohh: I figured most of them out but still catching on!Click to expand...
> 
> CP can mean one of 2 things. Chemical pregnancy (Which is what I think she is referring to) and cervical position.Click to expand...

I was referring to the chemical pregnancy. :) The only good thing I can find from this is that this means atleast one tube is open.


----------



## mammaspath

welcome babywillow!

fxd for the next two gals testing soon!!!! xmas babies would be such an amazing present!


----------



## Mrstruth

St on fingers crossed for you


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> St on fingers crossed for you

How are you today Shay?
I just called and set up my 6 month TR check-up for Tuesday Dec 11th. I'm nervous since I could be (Hopefully) PG.... I know that I need to go to the Dr and get checked out to tho


----------



## stmom26

FaithHopeLove said:


> Welcome Willow! Hope your symptoms lead to a bfp:)
> 
> Stmom, what a small world!....we spent the night in Hattiesburg last night....Residence Inn..ate dinner at Chesterfields...now, waiting for Michaels to open so we can get dd some yarn for knitting and back on the road!! Traveling from FL to WY...great town you live in! High sales tax rate..wow!:haha: anyway...hope it's bfp for you this month, too!
> 
> I'm currently 1dpo...let the tww drag begin!

Faith, Wow cool I know they kill us with the sales taxes here... and Tags for your car are killer too...
Fx crossed for you Faith


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> St on fingers crossed for you
> 
> How are you today Shay?
> I just called and set up my 6 month TR check-up for Tuesday Dec 11th. I'm nervous since I could be (Hopefully) PG.... I know that I need to go to the Dr and get checked out to thoClick to expand...

I am great just trying to keep my head up with this TTC situation. I hope you are preggo and I am rooting for ya


----------



## cj72

Hi Willow!

8dpo and testing soon. Getting right side sharp pains...


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Hi Willow!
> 
> 8dpo and testing soon. Getting right side sharp pains...

I felt EXTREMELY HUNGRY all day!! Usually craving chocolate right before af shows her face, but today wanted chili dogs :shrug: Dont really know whats going on but dh (which I think means my hubby please correct me if I am wrong) said WOW you look amazingly beautiful tonight like have a glow, and it shocked me and made smile so maybe its that preg glow if not he must want something! :haha: 

Trying to wait to test so I am not discouraged so hard not to though!! When do you plan on testing cj and st? Maybe we can try Sunday? For me that would be 11dpo...


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Willow!
> 
> 8dpo and testing soon. Getting right side sharp pains...
> 
> I felt EXTREMELY HUNGRY all day!! Usually craving chocolate right before af shows her face, but today wanted chili dogs :shrug: Dont really know whats going on but dh (which I think means my hubby please correct me if I am wrong) said WOW you look amazingly beautiful tonight like have a glow, and it shocked me and made smile so maybe its that preg glow if not he must want something! :haha:
> 
> Trying to wait to test so I am not discouraged so hard not to though!! When do you plan on testing cj and st? Maybe we can try Sunday? For me that would be 11dpo...Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## cj72

I broke down and tested this morning lol. 9 dpo and bfn, but its early. I u. se the internet cheapies thatare super sensitive. Since I have 20 more, I'm testing every day until af is here. Best guess is Tuesday.Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## alleysm

Hi ladies!!! Looks like a few of us are in tww!!


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> Hi ladies!!! Looks like a few of us are in tww!!

When do you plain on Testing Alleysm?


----------



## alleysm

I've never had much luck testing before 12dpo so probably monday! But my luteal phase hovers around 10 days so im sure I'll cave and test tomorrow if my temp stays up! LoL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fxed for all of you ladies in the TWW: Alley, ST, Willow, and CJ! That woudl make an awesome Christmas gift! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

FX'd for you too Alley. I need to go get a couple cheap test so I can try the next few days. :dust: TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I've got a question. I really dont understand the temperature thing. What temperature do I need to look at to know if I'm O? I've tried temping before but never understood it. I'd be so greatfull for the help :)


----------



## stmom26

Momsbaby I have no idea.... I don't temp because I know that I would stay nervous....


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby you aren't really looking for a specific temp since every woman's body is different. What you are looking for is a dip from the previous days then a day after the dip for your temp to start rising again. This is the best way i know how to describe it. If you sleep with your mouth open at night you are going to want to check your temp vaginally for the most accurate temp. 


Fx for all the ladies getting ready to test!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

I dont temp either sorry, but I do believe its your normal body temps and you look for the slighest dips in them. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Well I just couldnt wait and got :bfn: So I just need to wait a few more days :xmas9:


----------



## Mrstruth

Wishing all you women luck with the :bfp: :hugs: wishing you all much luck


----------



## stmom26

I tested last night with a BFN so I will just wait until Tuesday when I go see the Dr and get a blood test...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momsbaby, I don't have a O dip. My temp just jumps around .3-.4 degrees. I use Fertility Friend and it usually tells me.when I O. Good luck!

:hugs:


----------



## Lolli2012

Hi ladies, I wonder if you could help me.. I was sterilised 4 years ago and now want it reversed. Got in touch with the hospital (NHS) to find out how much of my tubes were cut away and how much was left etc. and after a very long wait have got a letter saying they removed 15mm from tubes.. Is that good or bad? Does anybody think I have a chance to have a reversal?... Thanks everyone


----------



## cj72

Lolli, I know I have 5 on one side and 6.5 on the other. I think 15mm may be too much.


----------



## Lolli2012

I haven't had the reversal yet.. But my notes from the hospital say that they cut away 15mm which is 1.5cm...does that leave me much tube left to have the reversal?


----------



## GalvanBaby

1.5cm should not be too much. Normal tubes are about 10cm. A lot of women have 5-7cm left after the TR. I have been trying to find out my lengths for 4 months, my old FS (who did the surgery) will not tell me for some reason. 

Rant begin: My new RE needs my medical records from my old FS. I have been trying to get them for 2 months now. She refuses to take my phone calls, doesn't respond to my emails, and I keep getting excuses from her secretary. I am really getting very angry. I guess my next resort is to go to Monterrey and sit at her office until she gives me the records??!! GRRRRRR!!! Rant end. Sorry ladies, but I am about to go off on someone about this.


----------



## dpitts1341

Cd1 for me...... Ugh. Cramps suck!


----------



## Mommabrown

Lolli i have only 2 1/2 cm on my left side after reversal and i am almost 6 months pregnant with a baby girl. I promise You that it doesn't matter how much is cut out it is how much you have left after reversal. Have you choose a doctor yet to get your reversal done with yet?


----------



## cj72

Sorry Dpitts :(. 

Lolli- check out chapel hill tubal reversal center's website. It shows chances per kind of tubl reversal/ age / tubal length.

Galvan, I totally missed mm vs cm! You're right- I checked chtrc on april showers and it seems 5-7 are the norm. I'd either ake the trip or offer to have a lawyer see er in court if she doesn't and them over. I'm worried about why she won't give them.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know, I am starting to worry about everything. I think back and there are a few things that should have brought up a red flag. It was difficult to get her to return phone calls. Then, I put that off as typical Drs. Now, I am not so sure. When I would ask about an HSG, she would say that I don't need it because she did one during surgery. I told her then that everything I read about TRs said that an HSG should be done so she said that if after 7 months no BFP she would send me for one. I thought maybe this was just the way they did things here in Mexico. I had heard that you have to insist to get certain tests. Now, I am really starting to stress. I know something had to be done right or else I wouldn't have had a CP, but I am still worried. She did tell me that the left side was not in great shape that all she could say was that it was open. The TL was done so close to the ovaries that the left had damage to the tubes fingers.


----------



## mammaspath

GalvanBaby said:


> I know, I am starting to worry about everything. I think back and there are a few things that should have brought up a red flag. It was difficult to get her to return phone calls. Then, I put that off as typical Drs. Now, I am not so sure. When I would ask about an HSG, she would say that I don't need it because she did one during surgery. I told her then that everything I read about TRs said that an HSG should be done so she said that if after 7 months no BFP she would send me for one. I thought maybe this was just the way they did things here in Mexico. I had heard that you have to insist to get certain tests. Now, I am really starting to stress. I know something had to be done right or else I wouldn't have had a CP, but I am still worried. She did tell me that the left side was not in great shape that all she could say was that it was open. The TL was done so close to the ovaries that the left had damage to the tubes fingers.

i had the same thing happen to my right side.......the doctor had to fold back the tube like a pantleg because there was alot of damage..... he told me i would probably not concieve from this side because there was little fimbria or fingers to bring an egg down but the first time i got preggo was from that side so dont get down about that:thumbup:


----------



## dpitts1341

This is my seventh cycle and I know it s early but I am getting discouraged for sure.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Dpitts don't get discouraged. It usually takes TR women 612 months to get pregnant. Shay had said that a Dr sadi that it can take a year for some women to heal enough to get pregnant!!

:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Hello ladies!! I am patiently waiting all of your bfps!! I cannot wait to rejoice at the news!!


----------



## stmom26

I know how you feel Dpits.... if I don't get a BFP this cycle I will be on my 7th too.....I sure thought that I would be as fertile as I was be for the TL....
I'm Really Nervous about going to the Dr's Tuesday... I would love them to say "Yes you are PG" , but Im so afraid that they will say that I'm not and that they made some kind of mistake and I can't have any more babies....
Can you tell that I'm a worrier..


----------



## cj72

Thx mnj :) 

Don't worry stmom. Fx'd crossed. 

Afm, temp drop and bfn this am. Af should be here today or tomorrow to ring in cycle 24.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Dont give up hope ladies!!! I guess I will be making appt too because I am having severe pains like in my back/kidneys(only one side)!! Maybe I will get them to do a blood test. Still have 3 more days til AF and no AF symptoms yet so FX'D still. 

Galvans...I would sure throw a fit and threaten to get a lawyer too!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Lolli2012 said:


> I haven't had the reversal yet.. But my notes from the hospital say that they cut away 15mm which is 1.5cm...does that leave me much tube left to have the reversal?

A normal tube is 10cm from what I have read so if they have only damaged or removed 1.5 cm you should still have plenty for the Doctors to fix them!! Good Luck to you and let us know how it goes!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Lolli the length left will depend on the amount of scar tissue that will need to be removed to attach healthy tubes. Your report could say one thing but when they get in there it could be a different story. I've see it dozens of times. Even mine! I had the palmory method and had less than a cm removed. No where in my report did it say they were burned. When I had tR he said they actually had been burned. It wasn't a big deal because I was left with 5cm on each side. I was expecting more, but it is what it is and it's enough. You didn't have much removed so I'm sure you'll be fine as well. Most woman don't have serious complications with getting the TR. good luck to you :)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Ok I need HELP!!! I had a very faint line but definitely a second line with test this morning, so does just a faint line mean positive?? Maybe I am still in shock???


----------



## GalvanBaby

That sounds like BFP! Post a pic. A line is a line!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

GalvanBaby said:


> That sounds like BFP! Post a pic. A line is a line!!

I cant post pic but will definitely be going to doctor asap and will keep you all posted!! My hubby is still in shock nd I think I am too!! :yipee:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Willow, congrats!!! Hope everything works out:hugs:

Cj, sorry for another disappointing cycle:cry::hugs: it's bound to happen one of these months.:thumbup: stay strong... chin up! :kiss:

Dpitts, sorry for another bfn month for you, too.:nope::hugs:

Mnj, when do you get your test results back?:hugs:

Afm, 4dpo....followup with naturopath next Tuesday....3 mo checkup...anxious to hear what she has to say. We're ALMOST back home...we'll spend Christmas with family, pickup more inventory and back 
On the road again 12/28:wacko: I'll be within a 2hr reach of my RE.. Jan-Apr...plan to see what he suggests at this point.:thumbup:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Ok I need HELP!!! I had a very faint line but definitely a second line with test this morning, so does just a faint line mean positive?? Maybe I am still in shock???

Congrats


----------



## cj72

Congrats Babywillow!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations baby willow! I can't wait to hear what the dr says! 
MNJ, How are you doing? 
Cj, your chart is looking good today! :winkwink:
I hope everyone is doing good! Christmas is right around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Well I took another test this morning and it was negative :nope:, so I will wait until Friday to see if af comes and go for blood test... Not losing faith!! 

Stmom let us know how your checkup and test goes today!! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Thanks BabyWillow I will. Praying Hard for that BFP or some good news.


----------



## stmom26

Ok went to the Dr they didn't test... Said the next step is to test my tubes to make sure there open still then take clomid if after a month no BPF then he will test DH


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Ok went to the Dr they didn't test... Said the next step is to test my tubes to make sure there open still then take clomid if after a month no BPF then he will test DH

Stmom I am hoping that you receive that BFP! 

Willow it could be too soon fingers are crossed for you

Afm, I am starting IUI next cycle which is due my bd 1/1/2013 I will be injections cd3 do u/s cd9 and 11 and on cd 13/14 I will do insemination afterwards I will be on progesterone suppositories for my vaginal from cd 13-30 and a beta cd 30 I wish all of us ladies the best


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Ok went to the Dr they didn't test... Said the next step is to test my tubes to make sure there open still then take clomid if after a month no BPF then he will test DH
> 
> Stmom I am hoping that you receive that BFP!
> 
> Willow it could be too soon fingers are crossed for you
> 
> Afm, I am starting IUI next cycle which is due my bd 1/1/2013 I will be injections cd3 do u/s cd9 and 11 and on cd 13/14 I will do insemination afterwards I will be on progesterone suppositories for my vaginal from cd 13-30 and a beta cd 30 I wish all of us ladies the bestClick to expand...

Fx for you Shay.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

FX'd for you Shay and Stmom! Stmom I had my first round 50mg clomid this month and had no real side effects, besides lots of crampiness around O but not sure if that was from clomid or just me. I was worried because I heard so many horror stories of the side effects!! Hoping my lil Willow bean sticks!!


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> FX'd for you Shay and Stmom! Stmom I had my first round 50mg clomid this month and had no real side effects, besides lots of crampiness around O but not sure if that was from clomid or just me. I was worried because I heard so many horror stories of the side effects!! Hoping my lil Willow bean sticks!!

Thank you so Much for telling me that, I was worried about the side effects.
FX for you BabyWillow


----------



## GalvanBaby

Clomid is bad, but it is not too bad. I took 100mg for 3 cycles. I had some mood swings, but that might also be contributed to stress. I was bloated due to ovaries acting on overtime. The second cycle, I released 2 eggs and the 3rd, I released 3 eggs!! O was more painful than non-medicated cycles. I posted all of my symptoms in my journal. 

GL, Stmom!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies :) 12 dpo with a bit of light spotting this morning. Af will prob be here tomorrow...grrr was bfn this morning.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: CJ


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Hey ladies :) 12 dpo with a bit of light spotting this morning. Af will prob be here tomorrow...grrr was bfn this morning.

:hugs: sorry CJ


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry CJ I hope it's implantation but if not you always have next cycle :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Af :( Looks like I will "o" around Christmas though!


----------



## alleysm

Cd1 for me.. onto clomid cycle 2!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

alleysm said:


> Cd1 for me.. onto clomid cycle 2!!!

A Christmas conceive oh that would be beautiful. CJ ladies I hope this holiday brings many :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## dpitts1341

alleysm said:


> Cd1 for me.. onto clomid cycle 2!!!

Hope this time it works for you! I am on my first cycle of 50mg of clomid, took yesterday cd3 for first time. After I took it last night, I was dizzy within 20 minutes, totally weird. This morning I feel fine, but I am obviously very keen on the side effects.


----------



## alleysm

I didnt have many side effects.. felt like my ovaries were the size of cantelopes around o time.. thats about it! This is my first af after and the cramps are ridiculous!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Af :( Looks like I will "o" around Christmas though!

Sorry cj :flower: 
Maybe the New Year will bring in a whoe bunch of BFP'S!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Af :( Looks like I will "o" around Christmas though!




alleysm said:


> I didnt have many side effects.. felt like my ovaries were the size of cantelopes around o time.. thats about it! This is my first af after and the cramps are ridiculous!!

FX'D for you alley!!! 

I am feeling a little crampy and like bubbles in my belly so I am wondering if that witch is on her way.... :cry:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

dpitts1341 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Cd1 for me.. onto clomid cycle 2!!!
> 
> Hope this time it works for you! I am on my first cycle of 50mg of clomid, took yesterday cd3 for first time. After I took it last night, I was dizzy within 20 minutes, totally weird. This morning I feel fine, but I am obviously very keen on the side effects.Click to expand...

FX'D for dpitts and pray it works for you!! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> I didnt have many side effects.. felt like my ovaries were the size of cantelopes around o time.. thats about it! This is my first af after and the cramps are ridiculous!!

Sorry Alleysm :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

I took clomid 50mg, I O'd but didn't get preg. I had no side effects at all.


----------



## stmom26

We'll after 6 months of keeping the TCC and TR a secret from our family and friends we have posted it on FB only because I feel I need their support and prayers.....


----------



## cj72

Stmom- more power to ya! :) My mom and Aunt dont know. 

Well, I'm trying to decide if I will take clomid this month or wait til next month. Its cd 1. With family coming in for the holidays and everyone coming over to eat, we may very well be exhausted.


----------



## mammaspath

GOOD FOR you stmom

good luck alley!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good for you STmom. I just told my mom yesterday. She was not the happiest person. She thinks that since I have 2 kids, I don't need anymore. I explained that we want more children. Plus, even though OH loves my kids as his own, he still wants children of his own. 
I guess she thought about it some. She called today and said that it has been too long since we had a baby in the family. The youngest grandchild is 6. 

I think, I will tell certain people after my HSG in Jan.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Thats great Stmom and Galvanbaby! With all the stresses of ttc you need all the support you can get!!


----------



## mnjhowell

So sorry cj :(


----------



## resque07

Hello, So I am back here again. if you remember back in march i posted my story. i gad a very faint pos after being a week late for af then the next day started bleeding very heavy and very painful went to obgyn they did blood work and my hcg was at 5.5 i repeated blood work every 2 to 3 days and hcg always doubled and trippled but progestrone was never over .04. so dr decided to use methotrexate. my levels never got above 246 and they dropped very quickly.
Well here i am 8 months later and kinda in the same boat. I got a faint pos on frer the day before my period was due. I wasn't bleeding but was having very painful cramps in my lower back so i went to er. they did urine test and it was neg so they did blood and it also came back neg so they sent me home. well the next morning i woke up to what i thought was my period. It wasn't painful or heavy like normal there were some small clots and it was bright red. back cramps were gone so i thought maybe bad test or chemical. Well a week later i break out on my chin and have this very large hunger then i start to have pain in my pelvic area mostly on left side so after laying in bed with no sleep til 4 am i decide what the heck ill take my last test just to put me at ease well to my surprise its a blazing positive as dark as it could be so i go to er again. the do exam said everything felt normal no blood in uterus , urine test is positive and ultra sound shows nothing in uterus and tubes looked good no fluid anywhere . then my blood work comes back to hcg 41. i cant get into dr for another week. i am so confused....


----------



## cj72

Hang n there Resque. Fx'd!

Thanks mnj :) How's Izzy? Have you taken any Christmas pics?

Cd2 for me. I actually had cramps this time, but it was only RIGHT side cramps! I o'd from my right side, so....I had a few evaps- one in the timeframe and one outside of it. I do have pcos, so maybe the right side cramps are cysts, but I had no pain until af started yesterday. I don't know what to think. Ideas?


----------



## stmom26

resque07 said:


> Hello, So I am back here again. if you remember back in march i posted my story. i gad a very faint pos after being a week late for af then the next day started bleeding very heavy and very painful went to obgyn they did blood work and my hcg was at 5.5 i repeated blood work every 2 to 3 days and hcg always doubled and trippled but progestrone was never over .04. so dr decided to use methotrexate. my levels never got above 246 and they dropped very quickly.
> Well here i am 8 months later and kinda in the same boat. I got a faint pos on frer the day before my period was due. I wasn't bleeding but was having very painful cramps in my lower back so i went to er. they did urine test and it was neg so they did blood and it also came back neg so they sent me home. well the next morning i woke up to what i thought was my period. It wasn't painful or heavy like normal there were some small clots and it was bright red. back cramps were gone so i thought maybe bad test or chemical. Well a week later i break out on my chin and have this very large hunger then i start to have pain in my pelvic area mostly on left side so after laying in bed with no sleep til 4 am i decide what the heck ill take my last test just to put me at ease well to my surprise its a blazing positive as dark as it could be so i go to er again. the do exam said everything felt normal no blood in uterus , urine test is positive and ultra sound shows nothing in uterus and tubes looked good no fluid anywhere . then my blood work comes back to hcg 41. i cant get into dr for another week. i am so confused....

Fx crossed for you.... sorry that you are going through this:hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have been looking for some TR ladies...yay :happydance:

My TR is schedule for February at Rio Bravo.

I'd love to hear you TR stories as well as successes....


----------



## mammaspath

Hi Jenafyr! welcome and I just adore your avatar!

i HAD My TR 4.15.2011 yep tax day haha
i got pregnant october 2011 and m/c in december at 12 weeks
then a was blessed again and concieved in april 2012......im currently 33 weeks preggo with a little girl and I am sooo excited!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww, good for you. I have 4 kids and am 35, but new hubby is 24 and wants a lo of his own. I worry because of my age and the length of time Ive been fixed (6 1/2 yrs). 

I dont really have a support sysytem and I havent told anyone I'm doing this, so this forum is a God send


----------



## mammaspath

I have 4 children of my own as well! They are 11-9-6-5.......i am 31 and i married august of 2011 my husband is 26 now...... he has one daughter she is 8.......
how old are you kiddos? and does your hubby have any?
Whats rio bravo? what made you go there?


----------



## stmom26

Welcome Jenafyr4... I had my TR done in May of 2012... we are still waiting for our BFP.

Af hasn't shown up yet, POAS this morning and it was a BFN :-( hoping and praying that it just to early to get the BFP... No AF symptoms so praying it is like it was with my DD it was a week later before I got my BFP with her


----------



## Jenafyr4

My kids are DD18, DD13, DS9, & DS7. My hubby has a DD she is 3 but he's not allowed to see her much. Rio Bravo Reversals in Mexico...decided there because of cost (only $2800) and with travel it will still be $1500 cheaper than anywhere locally. Plus it will be an adventure :) Hubby has never be on an airplane


----------



## Jenafyr4

stmom36, Thank You.

My Gyno who tied my tubes said I'm an excellent cantidate for TR. I have fallope rings, am healthy and have very regular periods. He's done preliminary blood work and all my exams are good. Hubby has had initial round of scanning and his swimmers seem ready. Just waiting on the surgery and recovery.

My hubby didnt experience any pregnancy with his DD, so I'm so excited to give him this experience.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> I have been looking for some TR ladies...yay :happydance:
> 
> My TR is schedule for February at Rio Bravo.
> 
> I'd love to hear you TR stories as well as successes....

Hello Jena, welcome to our Thread. My TR was 2/7/2012 I am preparing for a IUI next cycle. I am 29 and my DH is 29 I will be 30 1/1 which is when my af is due. So cd 3 I start injections for IUI. There have been so many wonderful women in this thread to guide and assist with questions and answers. I bet some of us feel like experts sometimes. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to you... Yes I need guidence from the real experts (women who are going thru it) So glad I found this place


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome Jenafyr4 :flower: I'm 40 yrs now and had my TR done June 2010. I had a chemical in July 2010 & Sept 2010 followed by a BFP in Oct but MC my twins in Nov 2010 at 9+5 weeks. I then had another chemical in Dec2010 and another BFP in Feb 2011 followed by my son Callum being born in Oct 2011. I'm currently pregnant again with our Daughter Alyssa-Rose due in Feb 2013. We never had any chemicals or MC inbetween Callum and falling pregnant with Alyssa-Rose.

I have 3 children (now adults) from a previous marriage aged DS1 20, DS2 18 but we lost him in an accident last year, not even 3 weeks before Callum was born. He was aged 17 at the time, and DD 17. I was sterilized at age 23 and had my TR aged 37 so thats 14 yrs I was done. 

Miracles do happen and I wish you all the best on your journey xxx


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Hi Jen! Welcome!! I had tr on 4/20/12. I am 36 and hubby is 23 and I have a son 17 and daughter 15, had my tl right after she was born. Hubby has none so we are trying for at least one more. Good luck to you!! :flower:

I took my first round of clomid this month and will start next round in a few days, because af showed up yesterday...UGH!:cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Jen. I had my TR @ Rio Bravo. It was an amazing experience! I highly recommend them to anyone. I'm not on the site too often as I'm no longer ttc but I do check in. Please don't look at my stats as a reflection of RB. There is nothing wrong with my tubes. I just can't seem to get pg so after nearly 3 yrs ( less ttc bc of hubby being deployed and living separate). Good luck. You have excellent support here of on the Rio Bravo website


----------



## mammaspath

Jenafyr4 said:


> stmom36, Thank You.
> 
> My Gyno who tied my tubes said I'm an excellent cantidate for TR. I have fallope rings, am healthy and have very regular periods. He's done preliminary blood work and all my exams are good. Hubby has had initial round of scanning and his swimmers seem ready. Just waiting on the surgery and recovery.
> 
> My hubby didnt experience any pregnancy with his DD, so I'm so excited to give him this experience.

What are fallope rings?:dohh:


----------



## jonnanne3

Jen, Welcome and good luck! I am 40 now. I was 35 when I had my TR done back in 2007. I have 3 grown children now DD 23, DD 21, DS 20. We also have 3.5 grandchildren. (The .5 is that our middle daughter is expecting! :happydance: ) I had my tubes tied in March of 1999. When I had my reversal, my tube lengths are 2.5 on left and 3.0 on right. We hd 5 losses, March 08, July 08, Oct 08, Dec 09 and Dec 10. We stopped "trying" in July 2010 when our grandson was born. We got pregnant in Dec and sadly lost that one too and I told my husband (who is 35 now and had no children of his own, but raised and loved mine as if they were/are his!) that I was done! My heart had broken too many times before, that I just couldn't do it anymore. He understood, but asked if we could wait until I was 40, and if we weren't pregnant then we would throw in the towel 100%. I couldn't give up just yet on him! So I agreed. Then on March 3, 2011 our grand daughter was born! Then I had af on March 5th. I felt "weird" on the 29th of March and I tested and there it was! Another :bfp: I just wanted to throw up. I just knew this wasn't happening just like the others. So we didn't tell anyone at all. we had our first scan at 6 wks 2 days. The ultrasound tech asked if I wanted her to turn my screen off so I wouldn't get upset if there wasn't anything there. I told her to leave it on as it wasn't anything new to me. Once the scan started, we immediately saw our little girls heart flickering away!!!!!!!!!! It was amazing! LikeI had never seen it before! My husband and I both were smiling and crying at the same time! One of the best feelings ever! Then one of the other best feeling ever was when she was born November 29th 2011! 

So, our journey was a long, painful one, but in the end, a GREAT one! I know everyone hates to hear this, but stop with all the fuss after all the testing has been done and everything is ok, relax and enjoy life. It will happen! I did all the testing imaginable and iui and fertility drugs. When we got our forever baby, it was 100% all natural. Not saying some don't need the "help" because some do, but if you don't, just try and not let the ttc control you. It is exhausting enough without the added heartbreak and stress. Enjoy your spouse and your life! I love you all and I know that all of you great ladies out there will have your babies very soon! :hugs: to you all! :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jenn welcome!! Good luck on your TTC journey :) 

Hi ladies I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing!!! 
Yesterday's massacre has really stopped me in my tracks and has made me realize me, my husband and our children need something different and more in our lives.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi.Jen welcome. I am 38 years old. I have 19, 18, and 17 year old boys, and a 8 month old granddaughter . I had my tr in 2007, after having them tied for 11 years. I had two losses in 2007 , six months after the surgery. I finally get my bfp in May 2011. And my healthy baby girl was born in Jan 2012. I feel so blessed. I'm still amazed every time I look at her. I am currently TTC again. Good luck on your journey. The minute they place your baby in your arms it will all be worth it. Baby dust to all


----------



## cj72

Hi Jenafr, I'm 40. I have 2 dds 13 & 11. I'm ttc with my oh who doesnt have any of his own. I got my tr 2 days before mammaspath 4-13-11 when I was 38. I have pcos and a thyroid problen, which are now under control. We are still waiting for our bfp :) Im currently 4 dpo. Baby dust to you!


----------



## cluckymumof5

Hi Ladies

I'm currently 8-9DPO and I got a faint line on a pregnancy test today. Sure it's going to be my third chemical in a row. :( Please keep your fingers and toes crossed for me. I would love for this one to be a sticky.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test79760


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, can't believe my baby girl will be 5 in 4 days. Boy does time fly, now we just need to get our sticky soon. I'm no longer using OPK's or keeping track of anything. I'm just putting it all in gods hands and if its meant to be than we'll have our miracle. I'm not giving up!!! Baby dust to everyone. 

Chucky.... praying you have your miracle this time &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## jonnanne3

Clucky, looking good! :winkwink:


----------



## stmom26

Looks like a BFP to me Clucky


----------



## cj72

Ooooh Clucky!! I hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## stmom26

Well AF was supposed to be here Friday and still a no show (yay!), but no BFP yet either.


----------



## jojo1972

Looking good Clucky :thumbup: and FX that you get a BFP stom :winkwink:


----------



## cluckymumof5

Thanks ladies. I got a very light positive on FR this morning. Will test again in a couple of days if AF doesn't show. 

Stmom26 fingers crossed you get a BFP in the next couple of days.


----------



## stmom26

Well the Witch showed up so I'm out for this month.... I'm very disappointed, but I'm trying to be positive that it will happen (soon I hope)


----------



## Mrstruth

Stmom it's hard I know but you always have this cycle to try again. I am wishing you the best with this situation you will receive your BFP 


As for me I m just getting back in town after being separated from my hubby and kids for 11 days. I made it back in time to go through our last natural cycle I am due to ovulate between tomorrow and Wednesday. I am so excited about me and DH spending time together today because he is off


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry lades I was MIA this weekend prepping for Santa :winkwink: 

This place is great, So many stories and outcomes helps me keep a clear mind on all the possibilites.

*Fallope Rings are bands that are put around the tubes, kinda like clamps but more like a rubber band from the description I got.

fluterby429....Ive heard really great things about RB, so I'm excited for that adventure, I hope your dreams of a baby come for you. God has a plan for us all. 

Thank You for warm welcome. I look forward to this journey with you all.


----------



## dpitts1341

Sorry Robin, was hoping this was your month.... On to the next!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> Well the Witch showed up so I'm out for this month.... I'm very disappointed, but I'm trying to be positive that it will happen (soon I hope)

 :hugs:

It will happen soon!! I was more emotional and disappointed this month for some reason and it may be because I seen how excited my hubby was when I got the faint positive. Its so hard I know but I have FAITH that it will happen in GOD's time!


----------



## stmom26

I know it will happen if it's in God's will, I'm just so ready.... DD and DH are praying for twins.....lol I will take it if that's in His will but I will take just one more lol


----------



## stickybean4

I agree with you baby willow. I kept telling my self I will never lose faith that one day I will have another child. That's why I my daughter's middle name is Faith.


----------



## resque07

hey ladies so here i am again pregnant after reversal in 2011 however in march it was suspected tubal treated with methotrexate shot . and well i think its happening again . on the 11th i got positive blood test 41 hcg went back three days later and now its 30 hcg. im really dissapointed and scared this will just keep happening to me.


----------



## Mrstruth

resque07 said:


> hey ladies so here i am again pregnant after reversal in 2011 however in march it was suspected tubal treated with methotrexate shot . and well i think its happening again . on the 11th i got positive blood test 41 hcg went back three days later and now its 30 hcg. im really dissapointed and scared this will just keep happening to me.

I am sorry resque, I have had four CM back to back and they were confirmed, my specialist stated that either my lp phase is to short so by time the egg is fertilized my lining has broken down and shredded or I have implantation issues. So I am having a iui next cycle. It hurts getting excited or receiving a positive and then they miscarriage. You and your dh is in my prayers. Have your RE gave you any reason to why?


----------



## resque07

no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.


----------



## alleysm

cluckymumof5 said:


> Thanks ladies. I got a very light positive on FR this morning. Will test again in a couple of days if AF doesn't show.
> 
> Stmom26 fingers crossed you get a BFP in the next couple of days.

Post a pic clucky


----------



## mammaspath

so sorry resque!!! how devastating.......let's just hope it's good new next time you go in!

clucky - i wanna see a pic too!


----------



## Mrstruth

resque07 said:


> no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.

Resque I am sorry that you are going through this! I hope that it's a resolution.


----------



## stmom26

resque07 said:


> no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.

Sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

resque07 said:


> no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.

I am so sorry to hear about this. It sounds like a mc and not a tubal. Not that one is any better than the other. 
I had 5 mc's before getting our miracle baby. After my 3rd mc, my doctor (which was my 3rd doctor and the BEST by far! He listened to me and the others didn't) did a hysteroscopy and a dnc just to give me a clean slate as I had already mc'd. All was ok. He also did a HSG too and tubes were open. 
I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

resque07 said:


> hey ladies so here i am again pregnant after reversal in 2011 however in march it was suspected tubal treated with methotrexate shot . and well i think its happening again . on the 11th i got positive blood test 41 hcg went back three days later and now its 30 hcg. im really dissapointed and scared this will just keep happening to me.

So sorry sweetie!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker


----------



## mnjhowell

Resque I am so sorry!! Big hugs


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker

I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker
> 
> I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:Click to expand...

I want to but a big part of me is saying heck what for ugh. The disappointments are hard to swallow


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker
> 
> I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to but a big part of me is saying heck what for ugh. The disappointments are hard to swallowClick to expand...

Hang in there Shay it Will Happen for us..... I would do the deed and if it happens this month then Great if not at least you tryed....
It will happen for us soon I pray:hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

resque07 said:


> no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.

So sorry to hear this!! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker
> 
> I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to but a big part of me is saying heck what for ugh. The disappointments are hard to swallowClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Shay it Will Happen for us..... I would do the deed and if it happens this month then Great if not at least you tryed....
> It will happen for us soon I pray:hugs:[/QUOT
> 
> I say try too it couldnt hurt... I was so devestated this month we are trying without the clomid and maybe if it doesnt work try the clomid again next month! I say now "If it happens it happens" I just hope its soon because my hubby going out of town afterClick to expand...


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

The first of the year...


----------



## jojo1972

:hugs: so sorry resque :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker
> 
> I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to but a big part of me is saying heck what for ugh. The disappointments are hard to swallowClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Shay it Will Happen for us..... I would do the deed and if it happens this month then Great if not at least you tryed....
> It will happen for us soon I pray:hugs:[/QUOT
> 
> I say try too it couldnt hurt... I was so devestated this month we are trying without the clomid and maybe if it doesnt work try the clomid again next month! I say now "If it happens it happens" I just hope its soon because my hubby going out of town afterClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies me and DH discussed it and he wants to try but my opk's are going from to lines that aren't that dark, last night there was only one and this morning two again but not strong :growlmad: do anyone knows why this would happen? So maybe it's a sign I won't ovulate this monthClick to expand...


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Wondering should I try this cycle, I am schedule to do IUI next cycle and start my meds cd3. But I ovulate Wed or Thursday is are getting darker
> 
> I say try Shay... It couldn't hurt:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to but a big part of me is saying heck what for ugh. The disappointments are hard to swallowClick to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Shay it Will Happen for us..... I would do the deed and if it happens this month then Great if not at least you tryed....
> It will happen for us soon I pray:hugs:[/QUOT
> 
> I say try too it couldnt hurt... I was so devestated this month we are trying without the clomid and maybe if it doesnt work try the clomid again next month! I say now "If it happens it happens" I just hope its soon because my hubby going out of town afterClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies me and DH discussed it and he wants to try but my opk's are going from to lines that aren't that dark, last night there was only one and this morning two again but not strong :growlmad: do anyone knows why this would happen? So maybe it's a sign I won't ovulate this monthClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure ShayClick to expand...


----------



## jonnanne3

Where is everyone? It's very quiet in here. I am here to wish everyone a 
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9296438fltt.gif


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello Joanne and Merry Christmas to you and your family as well, and also to all the ladies of this thread..

I have a dilemma, I was due to ovulate on Wed because my af came 945 on 12/5 but the re said don't count until a full days flow :shrug: anyhow I didn't get a positive or what I thought was a positive until. Looking at my test do you ladies think I am in dpo or haven't ovulated from bottom to the top the very bottom is from yesterday morning, then yesterday evening around 1pm is the 2nd up, then last night at 745pm and the very top is at 8:18am this morning. I was sue to ovulate Thursday but positives didn't come until Yesterday


----------



## Jenafyr4

Merry Christmas....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a week or so, but I have an issue. I posted it in my journal, but I need any advice I can get right now. My FS's office is closed until after Christmas.
TMI, but:
2 days ago, I was 4 or 5 DPO, I had more than spotting, it was bright red on pants and filled TP twice. After that nothing all night. The next day in the afternoon, I had very light pink spot on TP. Then last night, a black clot. Now, red fllow, but very light flow. I have been having cramps for a few days. I assume AF started way earlier than she should again. So, when should I call CD1? I am totally lost, this has never happened to me before.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, are you sure of that 4 or 5 dpo? If so, implantation? If not, thats the shortest luteal phase ever and you need to see a doc...it also makes me wonder if you arent pregnant from last month?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I haven't taken another test since AF started. I had 2 positives that were dark, I guess I will take another one in the morning. Wouldn't that be an awesome Christmas gift. To go form thinking I had a Chemical to still being pregnant as long as the bleeding is nothing and it is a viable pregnancy. I don't know though, I have had a normal cycle so far other than AF which was mostly clots and nothing else and now this. I had EWCM CD10-13 as normal. I have had short LPs in the past, but this is the shortest ever. The shortest before was 7 days. My old FS said it was ok, but I knew it was not right. It seems to happen every 4 or 5 months. I am preparing for IUI in February so, and will only finish this cycle normal. Next cycle, I will be on birth control. So, what should I do. The problem here in Mexico is the drs usually don't do tests unless you request them. Should I request a 7DPO (CD21) test or what? I think the automatically do the suppositories at the clinic, but not 100% sure.

BTW: Anybody know anything about Fostimon? That is what I will be using for the IUI.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> I haven't taken another test since AF started. I had 2 positives that were dark, I guess I will take another one in the morning. Wouldn't that be an awesome Christmas gift. To go form thinking I had a Chemical to still being pregnant as long as the bleeding is nothing and it is a viable pregnancy. I don't know though, I have had a normal cycle so far other than AF which was mostly clots and nothing else and now this. I had EWCM CD10-13 as normal. I have had short LPs in the past, but this is the shortest ever. The shortest before was 7 days. My old FS said it was ok, but I knew it was not right. It seems to happen every 4 or 5 months. I am preparing for IUI in February so, and will only finish this cycle normal. Next cycle, I will be on birth control. So, what should I do. The problem here in Mexico is the drs usually don't do tests unless you request them. Should I request a 7DPO (CD21) test or what? I think the automatically do the suppositories at the clinic, but not 100% sure.
> 
> BTW: Anybody know anything about Fostimon? That is what I will be using for the IUI.

Stephanie, fostimom. Is just an ovulation induction unlike Clomids it works directly on the ovaries to stimulate egg production where as Clomids works on the hormones. Usually physican place a patient on this she they don't respond good to Clomids. I researched it. So it's just injectables that's going to do the same thing that the injections we will be on will do. I am excited for you. And if you were to still be pregnant I would be super excited. I told you about my two day cycle with one day being muddy dark not red. I am sending :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have been reading up on it. I am now wondering about the side effects. I was so hoping I would use Gonal-F, but leave it up to Mexico to be different. LOL


----------



## cj72

Galvan, fx'd!!! I'm going to check back to see if its a ps hpt. Praying for you!


----------



## jojo1972

Mmmmmm usually with a chemical the test stays a light pos then turns back to neg then AF shows a couple of days to a week later. I'd definately be reaching for the tests hun to make sure you are not still pregnant. I had quite a lot of bleeding with Callum too and he's here happy and healthy xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> Mmmmmm usually with a chemical the test stays a light pos then turns back to neg then AF shows a couple of days to a week later. I'd definately be reaching for the tests hun to make sure you are not still pregnant. I had quite a lot of bleeding with Callum too and he's here happy and healthy xxx

Jojo you are totally right I have had four back to back chemicals and my RE said the same thing because every light positive I have to contact the office, that's why I always say four confirmed chemicals. I agree that Stephanie should test again.


----------



## cj72

Stephanie! Did you test again? You're killing me ;)


----------



## alleysm

resque07 said:


> no reason yet but i go wed . so maybe they can do something . i kinda hoping for surgery to explore tubes and see if they can find the cause vs another round of methotrexate.

Any news resque?


----------



## stmom26

Merry Christmas ladies.


----------



## dpitts1341

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mammaspath

MMerry christmas! And babydust to yall!


----------



## Mrstruth

Merry Christmas ladies and much baby :dust: to you all :xmas9::xmas7::xmas16::xmas8:


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> MMerry christmas! And babydust to yall!

I can't wait until we see your beautiful bundle of joy! I start my IUI this Jan cycle I am praying for a blessing of a bump. Happy holidays


----------



## mammaspath

well i started bleeding today after i dtd with hubby......i think we are going to be expecting a baby sooner than we think :)


----------



## Mrstruth

My dd my baby girl was due Jan 19th and I had her Dec 28th due to humping :haha: she may be anxious to come on out.


----------



## mammaspath

i have a maternity photoshoot on jan 5th......keeping my legs closed till then! LOL


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> i have a maternity photoshoot on jan 5th......keeping my legs closed till then! LOL

Lol oh that will be beautiful


----------



## jojo1972

Merry christmas everyone, enjoy xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

Praying for lots TR babies in 2013!!!:xmas8::xmas10::xmas4:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mammaspath, can't wait to see that little treasure you've been carrying around:hugs: hope everything goes smoothly for your delivery::kiss:


----------



## cj72

Merry Christmas! 13 dpo on Christmas Eve and I think I o tomorrow. Ovaries are BOTH killing me (clomid) and something wierd...brown ewcm...what the heck is that!?


----------



## mammaspath

cj72 said:


> Merry Christmas! 13 dpo on Christmas Eve and I think I o tomorrow. Ovaries are BOTH killing me (clomid) and something wierd...brown ewcm...what the heck is that!?


Good luck! Merry xmas!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Merry Christmas! 13 dpo on Christmas Eve and I think I o tomorrow. Ovaries are BOTH killing me (clomid) and something wierd...brown ewcm...what the heck is that!?

Best wishes to you and happy holiday


----------



## momsbaby

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! My God bless us all this new year!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Merry Christmas ladies, may God bless you all this new year with a tiny new bundle, you all deserve it so much and I look forward to sharing your journeys!!


----------



## resque07

Just wanted to send an update. So my last er visit my hcg had dropped from 42 to 31 iin ours days. So 6 days later I went into my appointment to see obgyn he had me pee in a cup did a urine test that came back negative and told me I was no longer pregnant and it looked to be a very early miscariage. Well the next day I woke up to extremly so boobs and swollen with very bright veins they almost look bruised and I'm not sure what's going on here. Anyone have an idea the dr here think I'm crazy and will
not listen to me. I haven't bled or anything just really sore boobs and tummy aches I am also very constipated.


----------



## jonnanne3

I hope everyone had a GREAT Christmas! We had a wonderful time with all of our families!

Rescue, I would request another blood test to see what is going on. Have you tested yourself anymore? I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Reque, I had a CP last month. I started bleeding again 2 weeks later and it was back and forth between old blood, light spotting, and blood with a EWCM texture. My BBs are sore and huge. I keep testing negative. I am just as lost as you on what is going on, but after my last CP, my next cycle was really weird too. Not this weird, but weird. I go to the Dr this week to see what is going on.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

I've been for my 2nd growth scan today of Alyssa-Rose and she is a big girl! estimated today at between 5lb 8oz - 6lb 0oz. She is also in breech and they are giving her less than 4 weeks to turn head down before booking me in for a c-section :cry: I've already had my eldest born breech vaginally, but they won't let me try this time due to her size and the fact that I have had a previous section :cry: I'm gutted ladies :cry: I'm praying so hard that she turns so I can try a VBAC. They've also said that she will be 9lb-10lb born at 38 weeks due to the GD which is totally out of control even with high doses of insulin. Lets hope they are wrong on the weight xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, they have always said babies weigh more than they do. Here, they don't want you to even try vbac! I hope she turns and its an easy vbac for you :) It will be okay. I keep you in my prayers all they time, sweetie


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Jo, they have always said babies weigh more than they do. Here, they don't want you to even try vbac! I hope she turns and its an easy vbac for you :) It will be okay. I keep you in my prayers all they time, sweetie

The only time they have been wrong on the weight here at the same hospital was with callum cj :cry: With the others they have been spot on. Yesterday they were so thorough and retook the measurements quite a few times to make sure they hadn't made a mistake. Praying that they have but the big babies with GD does run in my family. They managed Callums weight brilliantly but can't seem to do it with Alyssa:wacko: But my blood sugars have been out of control since 16 weeks pregnant this time and really have affected baby unfortunately. Still hoping they are wrong on the weight and that she turns so I can go normal. They did say that they would try to turn her but it hasn't got a high sucess rate and is painful. I know here in the UK they wont deliver a baby breech if they are estimated to be under 5.8lbs or over 8.8lbs. With Nathan he was 8.6lbs and by god it was difficult and very frightening. They said then that he should never have been born vaginally as he was so big, so they are really cracking down this time xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, I can't wait to see her pics! I'm so excited for you! I had 2 c sections. I know how recovery can be. I hope IF you have to go that route that it's a quick, painless recovery. What day are you due?


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Jo, they have always said babies weigh more than they do. Here, they don't want you to even try vbac! I hope she turns and its an easy vbac for you :) It will be okay. I keep you in my prayers all they time, sweetie
> 
> The only time they have been wrong on the weight here at the same hospital was with callum cj :cry: With the others they have been spot on. Yesterday they were so thorough and retook the measurements quite a few times to make sure they hadn't made a mistake. Praying that they have but the big babies with GD does run in my family. They managed Callums weight brilliantly but can't seem to do it with Alyssa:wacko: But my blood sugars have been out of control since 16 weeks pregnant this time and really have affected baby unfortunately. Still hoping they are wrong on the weight and that she turns so I can go normal. They did say that they would try to turn her but it hasn't got a high sucess rate and is painful. I know here in the UK they wont deliver a baby breech if they are estimated to be under 5.8lbs or over 8.8lbs. With Nathan he was 8.6lbs and by god it was difficult and very frightening. They said then that he should never have been born vaginally as he was so big, so they are really cracking down this time xxxClick to expand...

Jojo I pray that she turns I had to have a c-section with my first due to his size, he was to big to pass through. But my second was vaginal. But you are right they are starting to try to crack down with the size thing. I pray that your beautiful baby turn in time


----------



## mammaspath

cj- my baby was breach until 34 weeks.......i don't know how big she is yet but i tend to only have 6 lb babies.......i wish you the best of luck! I did the excersizes from spinningbabies.com and it worked so maybe you can check that out.......


----------



## cj72

Made appt with my re for a first appt! I have to wait til mid Feb!!! ugh!!


----------



## momsbaby

AF is due today and nothing yet. If she doesn't show by Monday I'll test!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Moms baby my fingers are crossed for you. That this is your BFP


Also I have a question for you ladies. I found out my Insurance doesn't cover IUI (which we paid out of pocket anyhow) but they covers icis can anyone explain the difference to me. From IVF/IUI/icis because I am lost


----------



## cj72

I think thats where they actually put the sperm in the egg-I saw it on a ivf webite today, Shay. The c is for cyto which I always thought to mean cell.

Babydust to you, momsbaby!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks CJ, our insurance switched over and it's a lot I am not educated on our last insurance company paid for just about our entire surgery. This one pays for icis only once you have tried a yr under 35 and 6 months 35 and old. And they pay for a single IUI not a double which I don't understand exactly what they are saying. But they pay for the meds.


----------



## momsbaby

Well AF got me this morn but its ok. Maybe next time!!


----------



## cj72

Mrs T, have you seen a reproductive endocrinologist? 

Sorry momsbaby :(

Afm, 50mg clomid this cycle , got my smiley on Christmas and my temps have gone up a little. I had o pains and should be 2 or 3 dpo. Going to buy a new thermometer today in case thats the problem. If my temps are right, I may not have o'd. Ah!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hey ladies x x So sorry I've been missing in action, so so much has happened in my life I can't begin to tell....... however I'm just catching up on the posts so I will post again soon x jojo......they tried turning me with Paige at 34 weeks and she wouldn't turn....I was given a section early at 37 weeks as she was 8lb 4 ....I couldn't deliver breech as there are a lack of experienced Drs who can deliver breech babies..and going into natural labour wasn't then an option.....it's tough babes but you will get through it which ever way your baby girl needs to come will be the right one....good luck babes .. x x

Cj so sad to see you still here with no joy yet...I will pop into ur journal and catch up x 

Faith u too hunny....thinking about you x 

I've missed all you lovely ladies x 
To everyone on this thread...I wish you all a fantastic 2013 x when dreams will come true x :cloud9: sorry for typo's but I'm using my phone...urg


----------



## Mrstruth

crystal69uk said:


> Hey ladies x x So sorry I've been missing in action, so so much has happened in my life I can't begin to tell....... however I'm just catching up on the posts so I will post again soon x jojo......they tried turning me with Paige at 34 weeks and she wouldn't turn....I was given a section early at 37 weeks as she was 8lb 4 ....I couldn't deliver breech as there are a lack of experienced Drs who can deliver breech babies..and going into natural labour wasn't then an option.....it's tough babes but you will get through it which ever way your baby girl needs to come will be the right one....good luck babes .. x x
> 
> Cj so sad to see you still here with no joy yet...I will pop into ur journal and catch up x
> 
> Faith u too hunny....thinking about you x
> 
> I've missed all you lovely ladies x
> To everyone on this thread...I wish you all a fantastic 2013 x when dreams will come true x :cloud9: sorry for typo's but I'm using my phone...urg

Hello Crystal :wave: we have missed you so, hope everything is well with you 

CJ I have a reproductive endocrinologist. Although sometimes they Urk my nerves. It's two of them.


----------



## jojo1972

Its lovely to see you back Kerry, missed you so much on here xxx


----------



## cj72

Hey lady! We certainly have missed you!!! Welcome back. I'm on my 24th cycle. I have Pcos and hypothyroid that got diagnosed a few months go, so its almost like I'm starting over, but now I have a chance. Are you ttc? 

My temps just went up, so I thought I was 3/4 dpo, but not sure now. 

Shay, what should I expect from the re?


----------



## crystal69uk

Sorry to hear that news CJ... it's good to know reasons why it hadn't been possible for u to get ur bfp....but it's so encouraging to know u haven't given up....

I've had various biopsies for vulva cancer but the results came back as lichen sclerosis and it's although there is no cure or reasons why you get it...contributory factors are thyroid...hormone imbalance and menopause....I think being on Clomid for so long really has messed me up.....anyway I'm back at hospital under Dermotology in a few weeks for laser and steroid treatment....I have given up ttc a long time ago...it's just not meant to be for me ... I pray that everyone has a better success story than mine...Its just so hard to come to terms with it.... bless u all x x


----------



## cj72

Sorry to hear that Crystal. I've been on clomid off and on. Prob 10 cycles in all over 24 cycles. O hope everything comes out okay. Praying for you sweetie!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry to hear that Crystal and I pray that all turn out good for you during this time.

CJ, although my RE has ticked me off twice I can say that they are good, when you go thoroughly explain what it is you have been experiencing. They will run multiple tests on your blood and hormones levels, your DH sperm analyses. They will try to place you on the medication that fits your body not just what's popular at the time. The do u/s observations for cyst, fibroids, eggs maturation or growth . All in all it's the attention needed for women and men TTC and going through infertility. Make sure you express your goals for what it is you want from here on out


----------



## stmom26

So sorry to hear that Crystal, you'll be in my prayers.
Looks like I should O tomorrow FAX for this yo be our month for that BFP
Happy New Year and Baby Dust to l us TTCing


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Crystal. I will be praying for you. :hugs:

AFM, I finally got in with the Dr on Friday evening. He confirmed that what I had was AF. He wants to get the HSG done first. He wants me to get a bacteria analysis done first to avoid and infection after the HSG. I will get that done on Friday. I am on CD10 now so I will get my HSG done next cycle. I wanted to have IUI next cycle, but he wants to do a few tests before. I asked about a CD21 panel, but he said that we need to verify that the TR was a success first. He sounds very professional and come shighly recommended by OH's cousin. She tried for 13 years to get pregnant with her 2nd. She got pregnant 3 months after starting treatment with him. Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended in her baby girl being stillborn. She plans to go see him again in a few months. her baby was born just a year ago.


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies, I am scheduled to start my IUI this cycle, and I am concerned on what's going on with me and if the iui work will i have a chemical or miscarriage this cycle. I tested this morning and that's the test on the top and then I tested this evening and both lines came within time period. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test83831


----------



## jojo1972

Just wanting to wish everyone a Happy New Year and hoping we have lots and lots of new BFPs on this thread. May all your wishes and hopes come true xxx


----------



## stmom26

Fx for you Shay.


----------



## alleysm

MrsTruth the top test looks negative the bottom test looks faulty since the control line isn't as it should be. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## cj72

Shay, I don't trust those ic's.Try a frer!!! What a great present if it's a positive!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am not seeking a BFP ladies, just wondering if its sign my lining is thinning the reason I received that. But I am due today not later than tomorrow. But she is a no show. But thanks and everyone have a happy New Years!


----------



## jonnanne3

Happy New Year to all of my TR ladies!!!!!! I hope the new year brings a ton of :bfp: in here! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Happy New Year!!! Praying that we all will have our bundles of joy this year. Baby Dust to all!


----------



## dpitts1341

Happy New Years ladies! :dust: for everyone!


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> I am not seeking a BFP ladies, just wondering if its sign my lining is thinning the reason I received that. But I am due today not later than tomorrow. But she is a no show. But thanks and everyone have a happy New Years!

Shay, I worried about that myself a year ago after using clomid. My doc did an u/s andsaw it was paper thin. Thats when he prescribed progesterone. I told him I was barely getting a period then which is why he did the u/s. I take evening primrose oil up until o and b6 eery day to help. I also use progesterone cream every mornng and evening after I see a definite rise in my temps.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I am not seeking a BFP ladies, just wondering if its sign my lining is thinning the reason I received that. But I am due today not later than tomorrow. But she is a no show. But thanks and everyone have a happy New Years!
> 
> Shay, I worried about that myself a year ago after using clomid. My doc did an u/s andsaw it was paper thin. Thats when he prescribed progesterone. I told him I was barely getting a period then which is why he did the u/s. I take evening primrose oil up until o and b6 eery day to help. I also use progesterone cream every mornng and evening after I see a definite rise in my temps.Click to expand...

CJ I am very lost. I know that I am not pregnant but I may call in for an appt if af isn't her by tomorrow. The last four months I have had an 26 day cycle consistent. And that would have made af due Monday and of I go with my regular cycle of the 27 cd than af would have been due jan 1. So of I go by my cycle recently than I am now two days past due and did I go by normal I am a day, I am waiting for her to come so that I can start my meds. I am not stressing or anything I do t understand but will give it two more days before I test or make an appt g


----------



## cj72

Question for those of you who are pregnant. Did you ever have nausea and cramping around implantation? I had a dip today at 7dpo and am curious as I am having af like cramps. Could just be sick.


----------



## jojo1972

This time cj I was so sick right from ovulation, I really did think I was coming down with something. The period pain cramps are what put me off testing as I was so sure AF was going to get me! Good luck and I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mommabrown

Cj i had major cramping!!!! Not really nausea until closer to Af being due but i did get it in spells. Fx for you hun!


----------



## stmom26

Hello Ladies. I hope everyone had a safe and happy new year. 
My back has been hurting so bad since Friday with muscle tight and knots in my back.


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies I have a concern and need help with as well. Could late implantation through your af off? My af is two days past due. And still no sign of her coming. No cramping, nothing but gas (sorry tmi) I am waiting for her so that I can start my medication for this IUI cycle. And this is just not good for me, my cycle has been 26 day cycle. Which would have made me start Monday. Me and my close friend cycle starts the same day every month just maybe a few hours apart. She started Sunday night. What can cause your af to be late. I won't be testing unless she isn't here this weekend


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth, STRESS can cause af to be late...with your anticipation of IUI and starting medication for a BFP.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Mrstruth, STRESS can cause af to be late...with your anticipation of IUI and starting medication for a BFP.

Maybe my excitement but I know that I am not stressing this is the best I have felt mentally in years. I have everything done with it I just have to show up. I have been stressed many times and she still came as scheduled. I am wondering if it's these b6 pills and DHA pills that I had been taking last cycle. My RE wants me to come in but I told her I would if af isn't here by Friday. Have you guys heard anything about the pills b6 and dha i took them a month last cycle well Nov cycle and some of Dec and then I stopped.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I take DHA in my Prenatal vitamins and havent had any issues, but never taken B6...(not that I remember) Your patience is remarkable :) If my af was late I would know something was up. I can set my watch to her arrival.....


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> I take DHA in my Prenatal vitamins and havent had any issues, but never taken B6...(not that I remember) Your patience is remarkable :) If my af was late I would know something was up. I can set my watch to her arrival.....

I can too and normal (tmi) I have the runs anywhere from 4-3 days before af up until af and when he leaving. My entire life this has been consistent. But not this cycle. Can late ovulation cause af to be late. If so today I will be 12dpo due to late ovulation


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think if you have a 26day cycle ts 26days no matter when you ovulate. I have been monitoring my ovulation and its still always on time and I ovulate between cd16 and cd18...so idk our bodies are all different and weird...lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> I think if you have a 26day cycle ts 26days no matter when you ovulate. I have been monitoring my ovulation and its still always on time and I ovulate between cd16 and cd18...so idk our bodies are all different and weird...lol

Lol yes our bodies are and af still has no signs of coming I was due Monday it will Thursday and I have an awful headache. I just don't know but I am trying to wait it out


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck.... what a blessing it would be for the new year


----------



## cj72

B6 works to give you another day or 2 of luteal phase and to give you a better lining. 2 days is the most Ive gotten in 24 cycles.


----------



## stmom26

Please keep our family on your thoughts and prayers, we had a death in the family on Monday my cuz was found dead..... they think it was a heart attack but we will now more tomorrow he was young only 53 he was raising 2 grand kids...


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Please keep our family on your thoughts and prayers, we had a death in the family on Monday my cuz was found dead..... they think it was a heart attack but we will now more tomorrow he was young only 53 he was raising 2 grand kids...

Stmom Your family is in my prayers at this time of need :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Stmom I'm so sorry.Prayers headed up.


----------



## dpitts1341

Im sorry stmom, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry for your loss stmom26, I'll say a prayer for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry for you loss Stmom. You and your family are in our prayers. :hug:


----------



## mammaspath

sorry for your loss........prayer and hugs to your family


----------



## Mrstruth

Good morning ladies I hope all is well with you all. 

Mammaspath how are you holding up?


----------



## Jenafyr4

As some of you know my TR surgery is scheduled for next month in Mexico at Rio Bravo. My co-worker said she heard of this place called Placid Way in Mexicali that also does TR and other Plastic Surgeries, I'm skeptical!!!! anyone ever heard of this place?


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> As some of you know my TR surgery is scheduled for next month in Mexico at Rio Bravo. My co-worker said she heard of this place called Placid Way in Mexicali that also does TR and other Plastic Surgeries, I'm skeptical!!!! anyone ever heard of this place?

I never heard of them but Galvanbaby loves in Mexico you can ask her.
Afm 15dpo no af bfn this morning! Idk but the doctor office called to say start meds but af haven't came. But DH go in Monday to submit tests


----------



## jojo1972

So sorry stmom :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You MrsTruth


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Stmom! :hugs:

Mrst, have you tested anymore? I would test before starting any meds.


----------



## Mrstruth

jonnanne3 said:


> I am so sorry Stmom! :hugs:
> 
> Mrst, have you tested anymore? I would test before starting any meds.

I tested this morning with ic bfn I tested twenty minutes ago very faint second line so I am going to do what my first mind said and wait until this weekend. I can't start my meds until cd3 my cycle was due dec 31 so my nurse from the RE clinic called me to give me the medication instructions, and I told her af hasn't come yet. So she is scheduling DH to come in Monday for tests and that leaves me to wait on af


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fingers Crossed.....:hug:


----------



## momsbaby

Well I guess I'm no longer trying. Me and DH was talking today and he said there's no need in us spending so much money on trying to have a baby. He said let nature take its cores. I look at it we need help trying then lets get the help. So I just said forget having a baby after our talk turned into an argument. :(


----------



## cj72

Sorry momsbaby :(

Shay! I can't help it, I'm getting excited for you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry momsbaby. :hugs:

Getting interesting Shay!!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's results!! :hugs:

AFM, tomorrow is my first test. I am getting the bacteria test done. When the results come back, we will set the appointment for the HSG. The RE said that the results take about 10 days. I called his office today to ask about some of the bacterias listed on the order. I had never heard of them. The nurse said that 2 of them can contribute to infertility because they can hinder implantation. She said that he wants to check for those to because of my 2 possible CPs. I am getting super excited about my new Dr. He seems to know his stuff and his nurse answers the phone and my questions immediately unlike my old FS.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks CJ! I don't know what's causing the delay but I am scared to get excited and then let down DH is excited tho. 
Galvan I think you will be knocked up before time


----------



## mammaspath

Mrstruth said:


> Good morning ladies I hope all is well with you all.
> 
> Mammaspath how are you holding up?

oh im still playing the waiting game.....had another check 2.5cm and 75percent thinned.......

i feel like this baby is going to fall out!


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies I hope all is well with you all.
> 
> Mammaspath how are you holding up?
> 
> oh im still playing the waiting game.....had another check 2.5cm and 75percent thinned.......
> 
> i feel like this baby is going to fall out!Click to expand...

I am excited! I can't wait to see your baby


----------



## Jenafyr4

This is going to be intersesting, I feel a good vibe for 2013 :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> This is going to be intersesting, I feel a good vibe for 2013 :happydance:

jena I see on your ticker that you are getting close :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know...I'm so anxious that some days it makes me sick. I try to stay positive but I have anxiety of things not working out...ugh!!! :wacko:


----------



## dpitts1341

Well today is 11dpo, and I just tested, BFN! It is stark white, I have yet to see any hint of a line month after month. This was my first cycle of clomid and we timed things right, my temps stayed up all cycle long, and NOTHING! I feel for those women who have been trying for a long time, as this is heartbreaking. I have begged and pleaded with God, I guess maybe it just isn't for me. Sorry for the rant just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## Jenafyr4

dpitts1341 said:


> Well today is 11dpo, and I just tested, BFN! It is stark white, I have yet to see any hint of a line month after month. This was my first cycle of clomid and we timed things right, my temps stayed up all cycle long, and NOTHING! I feel for those women who have been trying for a long time, as this is heartbreaking. I have begged and pleaded with God, I guess maybe it just isn't for me. Sorry for the rant just wanted to vent a little.

Aww I'm sorry your feeling down. I hope evrything works out for you. Keep faith. I guess I should practice what I preach, I just want to get to the point to be able to TRY...


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Well today is 11dpo, and I just tested, BFN! It is stark white, I have yet to see any hint of a line month after month. This was my first cycle of clomid and we timed things right, my temps stayed up all cycle long, and NOTHING! I feel for those women who have been trying for a long time, as this is heartbreaking. I have begged and pleaded with God, I guess maybe it just isn't for me. Sorry for the rant just wanted to vent a little.

I'm sorry.... I know it helps me knowing that I'm not alone in this journey, and knowing that I can vent:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Today is DD 13th birthday, I feel old lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

stmom26 said:


> Today is DD 13th birthday, I feel old lol

Aww Happy Birthday.... My DD 13th Bday was 12/13


----------



## Mrstruth

dpitts1341 said:


> Well today is 11dpo, and I just tested, BFN! It is stark white, I have yet to see any hint of a line month after month. This was my first cycle of clomid and we timed things right, my temps stayed up all cycle long, and NOTHING! I feel for those women who have been trying for a long time, as this is heartbreaking. I have begged and pleaded with God, I guess maybe it just isn't for me. Sorry for the rant just wanted to vent a little.

Dpitts sorry that you are down although 11dpo is still kind of early some don't get their BFP until the day of missing af. I hope you still have a chance 

Afm 16dpo no af, no sign of her. Tender boobs, nausea just a bit and twinges in lower abdominal but I just don't know as of last night no BFP so I am scared it may be an etopic. I heard that can cause no af, no BFP because the hcg can't rise. Trying to wait it out until next week Monday before going to the doctor


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Today is DD 13th birthday, I feel old lol

Happy birthday to your dd Stmom


----------



## Jenafyr4

Dont wait to long to go, just in case it is eptopic you want to catch it asap...faith for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Dpitts sorry that you are down although 11dpo is still kind of early some don't get their BFP until the day of missing af. I hope you still have a chance
> 
> Afm 16dpo no af, no sign of her. Tender boobs, nausea just a bit and twinges in lower abdominal but I just don't know as of last night no BFP so I am scared it may be an etopic. I heard that can cause no af, no BFP because the hcg can't rise. Trying to wait it out until next week Monday before going to the doctor

Dont wait to long to go, just in case it is eptopic you want to catch it asap...faith for you :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I was thinking that! When would you go? I was trying to wait pass 17dpo for I know some can get late af then


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrs Truth...go call your dr now. At 10dpo i had a very + pregnancy test and my betas were there. They can do something now if it is ectopic. 

ST. MOM happy birthday to DD. 

Dpitts hang in there. I know how much you ladies are looking forward to having that baby. It took me so long to get one to stick with me that i honestly can't explain to you how i actually finally got a bfp.


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommabrown said:


> Mrs Truth...go call your dr now. At 10dpo i had a very + pregnancy test and my betas were there. They can do something now if it is ectopic.
> 
> ST. MOM happy birthday to DD.
> 
> Dpitts hang in there. I know how much you ladies are looking forward to having that baby. It took me so long to get one to stick with me that i honestly can't explain to you how i actually finally got a bfp.

I am sooo ticked right now! I called the RE office and they told me to wait it out and I need a BFP for them to consider it etopic. :growlmad: WTH I read online that etopic can fall behind a bfn as well


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have heard the worst stories about how doctor's treat people.... I bet if they were on this journey they wouldnt be so rude....Sorry for your frustrations :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> I have heard the worst stories about how doctor's treat people.... I bet if they were on this journey they wouldnt be so rude....Sorry for your frustrations :hugs:

I think it was rude and unconcerning and I dont appreciate it


----------



## Jenafyr4

When I had my miscarriage and went to the hospital, I was like I'm 12 weeks and bleeding and they told me "If you are having a miscarriage there's nothing we can do, so just sit and wait like everyone else" :growlmad: I said thats just RUDE....Sorry for that :hugs:


----------



## ArmySpouse

I'm so excited to have come across this website, I feel it's a blessing. Here's some information about me since I feel I know so much about you ladies. I've been with my husband for eight years and married three, I know I waited a while before I said I do. I have two beautiful daughters 18 & 12. I had my tubal ligation done on the day my youngest was born at 24yrs. old. I will be having my tubal reversal done once my husband returns from Afghanistan sometime in the next couple of months (keeping my fingers crossed). I wish I could've had the surgery done while he is away and be ready for him but the doctor needs to test his little swimmers before he operates on me. I know my odds aren't super great since I only have one Fallopian tube, the other had to be removed after an ectopic pregnancy in '07, yup I had an ectopic pregnancy after my tubal ligation. I'm praying this works for me, I want to try a reversal before I try invitro. I'm I being silly? I've had my blood work done and a Sonohysterography and all are normal. He said did explain my risks like ectopic pregnancy but he feels confident. I can't help but be nervous. Do you ladies have any advice things I should be keeping track of or any pre op preparations any advice will be truly appreciated. I hope to become friends with everyone and be of support as we all go down this path.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> When I had my miscarriage and went to the hospital, I was like I'm 12 weeks and bleeding and they told me "If you are having a miscarriage there's nothing we can do, so just sit and wait like everyone else" :growlmad: I said thats just RUDE....Sorry for that :hugs:

Jena I said they can be rude as well! Another nurse called back and said give it to Monday then they will have me to come in 

Welcome ArmySpouse I hope that Tr will be success for you as well for 2013.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww MrsTruth I will be thinking about you this weekend.

Welcome ArmySpouse...I also am a Lady in waiting for TR


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome ArmySpouse :flower: xxx


----------



## cj72

How do you post a pic?


----------



## mammaspath

mrs truth - i will be thinking of you~!~

i can't wait for you new ladies to get ur surgery done! how exciting!
it's been quite the journey for me!


----------



## alleysm

mammaspath said:


> mrs truth - i will be thinking of you~!~
> 
> i can't wait for you new ladies to get ur surgery done! how exciting!
> it's been quite the journey for me!

Mamas path. If I can't get this ovary to shoot out my last two eggs I'm totally gonna use you as a surrogate... Baby machine!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Hey ladies! Been awhile since I posted since I have been busy with my little guy. I just wanted to check in and see how my TR friends are. Seems like we have quite a few newbies. Welcome!!! Just wanted to share that i absolutely love doing this all over again. My Eli is perfect in every way. Such a good baby. we were truly blessed and it was an amazing experience that I am cherishing every minute of. I can't wait for everyone to join me and I just know God will provide for us all. We just have to have a little patience. Lord knows I had times where I had to remind myself of that. I pray for you all often. Lots of love and baby dust to you all!

I will try to post some pics but hopefully you can see him in my avatar. Hope everyone had a merry Christmas and happy new year! I will check in again soon. Can't wait to see all the new BFPs this new year will bring!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Also waiting for a tubal reversal here. Struggling to pay off the $5800 surgery on my own...only about $3500 to go. I'm really excited. I'd love to give my son a little brother, but would welcome a third girl too.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Thank you ladies for welcoming me, I don't feel alone anymore. It's hard to relate to other women when they can conceive the natural way and they might not understand what I'm going through. I don't mention it to anyone besides family. I've gotten a lot of "your crazy your girls are big" or "you what to have a baby at 37". The waiting is killing me, can't wait for my husband to be home.


----------



## jonnanne3

Well today is our oldests 24th birthday! I can't believe that we have a 24 year old and a 1 year old too! We also found out that we are going to be grandparents again to our 5th grandbaby too by our 24 year old! She and her husband have our grandson who will be 3 in July! Our middle daughter is pregnant with her first (her husbands second) and she is due in July! Our son's little girl will be 2 in March! Gosh where has the time gone?

Ok, I am going to give my opinion on Army's question. Please ladies don't get upset with my advice. It's just my opinion from my personal experience only. 
Some women do not have any issues at all, and get pregnant with no help or heartbreak at all. So please remember, this is SOLELY from MY EXPERIENCE ONLY!
Army, in my opinion, if you have already lost one tube due to an ectopic, I would advise to go IVF. My reasons are because you will have a better idea of what you are dealing with. When you get the reversal, you think you will have the time to get pregnant. I had my reversal in 2007 when I was 35, thinking I would get pregnant and everything would be perfect! Well, we put out a TON of money for the reversal, testing, medicines, and dnc's from the miscarriages. With the money we put out over the 4 years of trying, we could have easily done a couple of rounds of IVF. We did go on to have our precious little girl all natural. I did have both tubes intact and clear. They were short though. I had our daughter right before I turned 40. 
Please understand that I am giving my opinion given your circumstances. One tube, your husband is active duty (I'm assuming) and you are of advanced maternal age (I hate that term!).
I hope you ladies don't get upset with what I said. I am not trying to upset or offend anyone. Just giving my opinion. 
Good luck ladies and I hope and pray that we see a TON of :bfp: this year! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

ArmySpouse, I'm 40 now and having my 2nd TR baby, doctors have told me that I'm quite young still and that ladies at age 46 are having their first babies now. I think in this day and age that age doesn't matter at all. I have 2 older babies (was 3) age DS 20 and DD 17. I was 39 when I had Callum and 40 this time and couldn't be happier. Us ladies know what we have been through to get our little miracles and treasure them beyond belief xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So what do you think my chances are, ladies, with being able to conceive naturally after the surgery? I'm 26 and had the clips when my now 20 month old daughter was 10 weeks olds, so they've been tied for about a year and a half. From my ticker, you can see that I'm approximately 9 months away from having it completely paid off.

Still good chances, or should I be investing more in IUI or IVF? I'm not really sure my doctor will help me with those either, considering it's my friend who will be donating.


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi it all depends on how much tube is left. I am 28 and had the Pomeroy method (bands) after 5 years of being tied... and I only had 2 1/2 on left side and 7 on my right. It took me 16 months after the TR to get a baby to stick. I had a MC 5 months after TR and a CP exactly a year after TR. I had literally given up i was exhausted with it all and got pregnant with my 4th baby. Still chugging along at 27 weeks and she seems to be doing great and we have no intentions of stopping with her. Some people have no issue getting pregnant and others just take a bit longer.


----------



## jojo1972

BrandiCanucks said:


> So what do you think my chances are, ladies, with being able to conceive naturally after the surgery? I'm 26 and had the clips when my now 20 month old daughter was 10 weeks olds, so they've been tied for about a year and a half. From my ticker, you can see that I'm approximately 9 months away from having it completely paid off.
> 
> Still good chances, or should I be investing more in IUI or IVF? I'm not really sure my doctor will help me with those either, considering it's my friend who will be donating.

I had clips as well for 14 years and my reversal worked just fine. There are others on here though that still have blocked tubes. Nothing is ever guaranteed with this surgery but I still think its more worth your money than IVF as with TR you get every month to try not just one go at a time. Good luck x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My doctor specializes in fertility issues and has a whole team dedicated to blocked tubes and tubal reversals. His website boasts a 100% success rate in tubal reversals and functionality, with a 90% pregnancy success rate. Do I trust those stats?


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello Brandi! Your doctor has an excellent rating I hope all goes well for you 
Afm 17dpo no af, no sign of her, bloated lower abdominal, sore boobs very fatigue. Very faint line this morning so can no consider it


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ohhhh, fingers crossed for you Mrstruth!

Today is going to be bittersweet. My best friend gave birth to her first baby, a girl, yesterday afternoon. I'm going to visit in a few hours. I'm so excited for and proud of my friend (5 hour labour and no drugs), that she finally gets to live her dream of being a mommy, but I'm also looking forward to carrying and raising another baby of my own. Until then, this little girl shall be an adopted niece of mine and be extremely spoiled beyond belief. Looking forward to the newborn snuggles.


----------



## Mrstruth

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ohhhh, fingers crossed for you Mrstruth!
> 
> Today is going to be bittersweet. My best friend gave birth to her first baby, a girl, yesterday afternoon. I'm going to visit in a few hours. I'm so excited for and proud of my friend (5 hour labour and no drugs), that she finally gets to live her dream of being a mommy, but I'm also looking forward to carrying and raising another baby of my own. Until then, this little girl shall be an adopted niece of mine and be extremely spoiled beyond belief. Looking forward to the newborn snuggles.

You are soo lucky! Last year two of my friends had baby girls and I adores them. I was hoping 2012 was my year, I wish I knew how to get the predictor :happydance: I wish for the best for you with TTC this 2013 :dust: to you


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> How do you post a pic?

I wish I knew too so I could post some pics of Eli for you all. 

JoJo- I know you are friends with Crystal on FB. Please tell her I was asking about her. i miss her but I know she is moving on with her life away from all this. Since I don't have a FB account would you let her know? Your little princess is so close to being here....how exciting! I'm not sure if I want another. I'm so obsessed with Eli right now, I couldn't imagine giving my attention and love to another baby right now, but he is only 3 months so maybe I will start to chnage my mind when he gets a bit more independent and not needing mommy as much. I'm only 36 so I have plenty of time. :winkwink:

Jonnanne- I hated that term "advanced maternal age" as well, Anne.( I'm assuming your name is Anne right? since your screen name is Jon n Anne....at least I hope it is. :flower:) And you have some great points to your IVF case. Not every women is cut out for TR and even the ones that seem like they would be excellent candidates go on to never conceive. 

Brandi- Most of the time I think it doesn't have anything to do with how you were able to conceive before. After your TR it's a whole new ballgame as many ladies will tell you here. Alot of us were fertile myrtles before but after TR had a hard time getting our sticky beans. And who is the doctor you are thinking of using?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's Cheri22, Jennyrenny, and Brooke7777. Google will bring up their sites. Cheri has been right for me with my son, and also has a Facebook page. She does a lot of giveaways and offers free readings, usually taking 6-8 weeks. Her readings cost $12.00.

Jennyrenny though. I'm still in awe of a prediction of hers. It was in 2008. When I was TTC my son, after two miscarriages, I sought the predictions. Jennyrenny told me I would conceive a boy in August from a cycle starting in July, and would be due in April, but would give birth in May, specific reference to the 4th. My son was born December 2008, 12 days early (my oldest daughter was two days early) BUT, on July 25, 2010, I started a new cycle. On August 7, 2010, I did at home insemination with donor sperm, and found out on August 18, 2010 that I was pregnant. My due date was April 27, 2011, and I expected to go early given that I went early with my other two. April 27, 2011 came and went. On May 3, 2011, 6 days late and two days before a schedule induction, I used my breast pump and went into labour three hours later at 2:30am on May 4, 2011. My daughter was born at 7:15am on May 4, 2011.

So, she was wrong about gender, but DEAD ON for cycle, conception, and the EXACT DATE of birth, just a few years off.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My doctor is Dr. Soloman based mainly in Mississauga, ON in Canada. He has 5 offices across Ontario but the main office is in Mississauga. When I saw his success rates, I knew instantly that he was the doctor I should go for, even though his rates are slightly highly than other places. My own OB was actually going to be MORE expensive than Dr. Soloman, and considering my own OB butchered a diagnostic lap with me, I felt more comfortable going with Dr. Soloman, and his nurses are AWESOME.

Currently, I'm putting down about $300 a month towards the surgery and still have $3500 to go, but I'm going to do some extra this month, because I was forced to miss last month's payment. I'm also going to put all of my tax return towards it in May, so hopefully that will cut down my wait time for the surgery. As soon as it's completely paid off, they will go ahead and schedule the surgery.


----------



## cj72

Brandi, check out the chapel hill tubal reversal website. It shows the % per type of ligation. 

Jo, I'm sending my oh over the pond so you can carry one for me next :) 10 dpo ladies and bfn. I think I had an evap last night tho I couldn't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## jonnanne3

jasminep0489 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> How do you post a pic?
> 
> I wish I knew too so I could post some pics of Eli for you all.
> 
> JoJo- I know you are friends with Crystal on FB. Please tell her I was asking about her. i miss her but I know she is moving on with her life away from all this. Since I don't have a FB account would you let her know? Your little princess is so close to being here....how exciting! I'm not sure if I want another. I'm so obsessed with Eli right now, I couldn't imagine giving my attention and love to another baby right now, but he is only 3 months so maybe I will start to chnage my mind when he gets a bit more independent and not needing mommy as much. I'm only 36 so I have plenty of time. :winkwink:
> 
> Jonnanne- I hated that term "advanced maternal age" as well, Anne.( I'm assuming your name is Anne right? since your screen name is Jon n Anne....at least I hope it is. :flower:) And you have some great points to your IVF case. Not every women is cut out for TR and even the ones that seem like they would be excellent candidates go on to never conceive.
> 
> Brandi- Most of the time I think it doesn't have anything to do with how you were able to conceive before. After your TR it's a whole new ballgame as many ladies will tell you here. Alot of us were fertile myrtles before but after TR had a hard time getting our sticky beans. And who is the doctor you are thinking of using?Click to expand...

Yes, my name is Anne. LOL! And my reason for my IVF post is only in hindsight with my own experience. Had I had the funds and the knowledge back then, I may have leaned towards IVF then. TR is not as easy as it may seem for some women. When I was younger, all you had to do was mentin pregnancy and I was pregnant! So, it was a bit of a shocker when we had trouble getting pregnant and staying pregnant.


----------



## jojo1972

Kerry has been coming on here again recently Jasmine, but I'll still pass your message on to her :thumbup: You may change your mind in the future about having another baby and you certainly are young and have plenty of time. We tried again near enough straight away after having Callum due to early menopause running through my family:cry: Hubby still wants to try for another after having Alyssa-Rose but I've told him to wait and see:winkwink: Having 2 is certainly different from just 1 and he's yet to find out how hard it can be. I spent years being a single mother of 3 so know how hard it is when they are so close in age:thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

just wanted to pop in and say I'm thinking of you ladies. I may not be in this game any longer, but I do still hope for each of you


----------



## Mrstruth

fluterby429 said:


> just wanted to pop in and say I'm thinking of you ladies. I may not be in this game any longer, but I do still hope for each of you

That's so sweet Fluteryby I have been thinking of you and hoping that you are dong well


----------



## ArmySpouse

Joanne I'm not offended that's why I joined this group to get different opinions. My husband is active duty and I'm fortunate that I will be having the procedure done at a Military installation at no cost. I have a friend that conceived through invitro and said that if I have the opportunity to have the surgery as my first option to go with it and then consider invitro. 

Jojo thank you for your encouraging words. I have faith in God that my surgery will be successful. I can't wait to have a baby. 

Mrstruth I'm praying for you.

Brandi hang in there girl.


----------



## Mrstruth

ArmySpouse said:


> Joanne I'm not offended that's why I joined this group to get different opinions. My husband is active duty and I'm fortunate that I will be having the procedure done at a Military installation at no cost. I have a friend that conceived through invitro and said that if I have the opportunity to have the surgery as my first option to go with it and then consider invitro.
> 
> Jojo thank you for your encouraging words. I have faith in God that my surgery will be successful. I can't wait to have a baby.
> 
> Mrstruth I'm praying for you.
> 
> Brandi hang in there girl.

Thanks ArmySpouse I am also praying for all of us ladies. I start my meds this Monday so I am excited about that


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you ArmySpouse, and good luck to you.


----------



## Jenafyr4

MrsTruth...any update?


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> MrsTruth...any update?

Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18th


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...

I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...
> 
> I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.Click to expand...

I am actually afraid of it, because I am afraid of having a failed IUI. I know it's silly but on 2/7/13 I would be a yr out of my tr surgery


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...
> 
> I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually afraid of it, because I am afraid of having a failed IUI. I know it's silly but on 2/7/13 I would be a yr out of my tr surgeryClick to expand...

Fx for u.... :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...
> 
> I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually afraid of it, because I am afraid of having a failed IUI. I know it's silly but on 2/7/13 I would be a yr out of my tr surgeryClick to expand...
> 
> Fx for u.... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jena! So how are you holding up


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...
> 
> I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually afraid of it, because I am afraid of having a failed IUI. I know it's silly but on 2/7/13 I would be a yr out of my tr surgeryClick to expand...
> 
> Fx for u.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jena! So how are you holding upClick to expand...

Hanging in there....waiting for my w-2 to post so I can be one step closer to my TR...I'm impatient, other than that everything is going well


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> MrsTruth...any update?
> 
> Oh I am sorry I didn't update on the 5th af came five days late and painful. Today is cd 3 first day of my meds which are femara on then 16th which will be cd12 I will be getting a U/S to Check my follicles and to give me the go ahead on the trigger shot and when. Then IUI on the 18thClick to expand...
> 
> I know you were looking forward to starting the IUI journey so I wish you luck.Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually afraid of it, because I am afraid of having a failed IUI. I know it's silly but on 2/7/13 I would be a yr out of my tr surgeryClick to expand...
> 
> Fx for u.... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jena! So how are you holding upClick to expand...
> 
> Hanging in there....waiting for my w-2 to post so I can be one step closer to my TR...I'm impatient, other than that everything is going wellClick to expand...

I can't wait until you are a step closer as well because I am definitely awaiting your blessing experience


----------



## mammaspath

YYay yay jenafyr.......cant wait for u to get ur surgery!

My photogrqpher had a tr and it took her 2to years to conceive...she is now preggo with number 2...thought that would be encouraging :)


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> YYay yay jenafyr.......cant wait for u to get ur surgery!
> 
> My photogrqpher had a tr and it took her 2to years to conceive...she is now preggo with number 2...thought that would be encouraging :)

Mamma I love your picture on your avatar


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't wait to feel another baby move inside me. Makes me wish I could pay off the surgery now.


----------



## stickybean4

So excited for the ladies awaiting for your surgery. I remember when I was on the countdown. Now I have my little miracle. She just turned one on the third of Jan. But it was a long road to finally get her. Trying to conceive tr baby number. Godd luck to all you ladies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How long after surgery did it take, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## floppyears

ArmySpouse said:


> I'm so excited to have come across this website, I feel it's a blessing. Here's some information about me since I feel I know so much about you ladies. I've been with my husband for eight years and married three, I know I waited a while before I said I do. I have two beautiful daughters 18 & 12. I had my tubal ligation done on the day my youngest was born at 24yrs. old. I will be having my tubal reversal done once my husband returns from Afghanistan sometime in the next couple of months (keeping my fingers crossed). I wish I could've had the surgery done while he is away and be ready for him but the doctor needs to test his little swimmers before he operates on me. I know my odds aren't super great since I only have one Fallopian tube, the other had to be removed after an ectopic pregnancy in '07, yup I had an ectopic pregnancy after my tubal ligation. I'm praying this works for me, I want to try a reversal before I try invitro. I'm I being silly? I've had my blood work done and a Sonohysterography and all are normal. He said did explain my risks like ectopic pregnancy but he feels confident. I can't help but be nervous. Do you ladies have any advice things I should be keeping track of or any pre op preparations any advice will be truly appreciated. I hope to become friends with everyone and be of support as we all go down this path.

:flower:

Welcome


----------



## alleysm

Mamaspath you should tell us your story and stats tube length ect. I don't think I've ever read it... :)


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I'm excited to say that me and dh have talked more and we are goin to continue our journey on ttc. We're tryin to save money to buy a house so it's goin to be hard to spend money on treatments and a house. So we're taking it one step at a time!!


----------



## alleysm

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, I'm excited to say that me and dh have talked more and we are goin to continue our journey on ttc. We're tryin to save money to buy a house so it's goin to be hard to spend money on treatments and a house. So we're taking it one step at a time!!

Glad to hear that girl! I'm still in the game and its been a long three year road so far.. I'm on a break this cycle to regroup mentally and hormonally.. Clomid has been a beast to my husband ! lol ! hard to have sex with a crazy lady! But next cycle I'm on 100 mg so we are both bracing for the impact!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Alleys! Lots of baby dust to you! Maybe this break will finally earn you the sticky BFP!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx mamma :) i have pretty much kept my surgery a secret till this past week. People think im crazy since i have 4 lol. A judicial assistant i know had a TR 3 yrs ago had one lil girl at 40 and had her tubes retied. I wont ever go thru that again. So what is everyones post surgery stats??? Just curious. Tomorrow we apply for our passcards for our trip. Yay


----------



## alleysm

Jen no one in our family knows we had tr. none of our friends know either. We didn't want to hear the condescending remarks! And since we've had such a bumpy road it's a good thing we didnt reveal our secret tr.. Truthfully if my mother in law knew I'm certain she would cast a spell on me.. Being the witch she is...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That made me giggle, Alleys.

I've only told my best friend that I'm having my tubes untied. My family would FLIP RIGHT THE FRONT DOOR OUT if they knew I was planning a TR, and paying for it right now too, lol. As far as they know, I'm paying off a credit agency for a bill I "owe". I hate lying to them, but I REALLY don't need the stress right now.

I know that if and when I become pregnant, they won't be happy at first, but they'll come around, and they WILL be happy. I just want to be able to make it to the surgery, have it, and then be happy. I don't want to be sidetracked...again.


----------



## cj72

Lol alleysm ;)

12dpo...af is due today if I wasn't on clomid. Going to see how long it extends my LP. I was tak.g progesterone, but after being sick this weekend, I quit it. Next cycle is no vitamis but folic acid nd unmedicated. Giving the body little break from all the stuff Ive been putting in it!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like something my MIL would do if OH wasn't her only son Alleys! LOL

I have only told a select few, my MIL and SILs know because we lived with MIL when I had it done. I also, had to have childcare during my surgery since I was in the hospital for 3 days.

My cousin is the only one in my family the knows. I am going to tell my mom eventually. I want to wait until after I have my HSG done in a couple of weeks. She isn't going to like it, but I believe she will be supportive. We need another baby in the family. it has been about 6 years since one of us have had one.

I don't know if I told you all or not, but I got my tube lengths a couple of weeks ago. The were 6cm and 7 cm!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I take it by the excitement that those are good lengths?


----------



## mammaspath

here is my story........
After 4 children I tied my tubes - that was in 2007.....i was leaving my highschool sweetheart and never planned on getting remarried or have anymore children.
Then I met prince charming - go figure! - and fell in lust.....then came love .....then came the tubal reversal April 15th, 2011 and then came marriage August 13, 2011......uh i kinda do things backwards sometimes! :)

I used Dr. Zbella in florida - he is amazing! My left and right side is 4.5cm. He gave me 70 percent chance at consult......after surgery that turned to 35% as my right side was cut so close to the edge that there was little to no fimbria to bring an egg down. he told me had had to fold the tube back like a pant leg but to not expect to get preggo on that side.......i said 35% uh im not worried I totally got this lol

I got pregnant oct 2011 - from the right side!!!!! holy mygoodness it was a miracle! sadly miscarried that baby at 12 weeks.........ugh holy depression and devastation!!! i was totally throwing in the towel and picked up vodka tonic as my newest addiction ......obviously my ttc obsession didn't sound so inviting anymore ..... well my newst vice was short lived when I got preggo again.....from the left side this time. found out in may 2012- we were so excited!!! 

at my 5 weeks ultrasound my doctor diagnosed me with a blighted ovum.......told me the best thing was a medicated miscarriage and "to just get rid of it"

well here I am 37 weeks pregnant with my blighted ovum!!! she is my light at the end of the tunnel best blessing to my family can't wait to meet her - my little princess......and she is gonna be spoiled as all heck!!!! 

it's a long journey for us all when we are used to just saying the work pregnant and it happens.........i can only say is don't give up on what you have tried so hard for!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

BrandiCanucks said:


> I take it by the excitement that those are good lengths?

those are great lengths!!! :thumbup:

brandi - i told the world what i did.........i just say well if you know me i'm crazy.......but nobody does crazy like i do crazy!!! with all the devastation in the world the answer is simple......YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE IN A LIFETIME......ONCE.......DO YOU!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I love love love your avatar Mommaspath!! T=I can't wait ot get pregnant so we can get a pic like that!!

6-7cm is supposed to be very good, but like mommaspath said, you can get pregnant with as little as 4cm. The main thing that matters is the they are open. Which, I will find out in a few weeks as soon as I am on CD9 again. I had my surgery on March 5 of last year. I thought I would get pregnant very quick since I never had a problem before all my ex had to do was look at me and bam! I was pregnant. LOL Not this time, though. We have tried Clomid 100mg and the trigger. I O and have had to CPs, but no sticky beans. :(


----------



## Mrstruth

Alley your MIl sounds like my SIL my MIL died when DH was 22 right before his 23rd bd but my SIL is his older sister whom is Satan's lover 

Good luck CJ I have my fingers crossed for you!

Afm my lengths are 6,5 with both tubes open. And I have seen women with 4 on my testimonies received their BFP so I am guessing its just not my time


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well Mommaspath's story gives me hope. There was a link posted earlier about the success rates for certain ligations. I have the clips, which is apparently the most successfully reversed ligation, which also gives me hope. Hopefully I won't lose too much tube.

And dammit, I want the surgery now! I wish I could be having it today, or tomorrow, but good things come with time, right? So close, yet so far away.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We planned my TR for 3 years. Something just kept coming up and we had to spend the money on something else. Last year, we decided that damn it! nothing was coming between me and that surgery. Something did come up, but I refused to let go of the money for anything!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's how I feel right now. I started planning my reversal almost immediately after I had it done. I wasn't able to pay the consultation fee until March 2012, but once I did, and I had the consult, I was so happy that I was finally getting somewhere. Then my ex and I split up and I became a single mom to three kids, and feeding them became most important, since I wasn't getting any financial assistance from my ex. Then I moved to a different shift at work which increased my income, but then I ended up in a shelter with my kids. It was in that shelter that I was finally able to start paying the surgery down some more. I had to miss my December payment in favour of a Christmas for my kids, but I'll be putting $400 down on Friday, another $500 down on the 18th, and another $100 on the 31st. After that, I'll be doing $250 with every paycheque until it's all paid off, so it should be completely paid by June!


----------



## Mrstruth

BrandiCanucks said:


> That's how I feel right now. I started planning my reversal almost immediately after I had it done. I wasn't able to pay the consultation fee until March 2012, but once I did, and I had the consult, I was so happy that I was finally getting somewhere. Then my ex and I split up and I became a single mom to three kids, and feeding them became most important, since I wasn't getting any financial assistance from my ex. Then I moved to a different shift at work which increased my income, but then I ended up in a shelter with my kids. It was in that shelter that I was finally able to start paying the surgery down some more. I had to miss my December payment in favour of a Christmas for my kids, but I'll be putting $400 down on Friday, another $500 down on the 18th, and another $100 on the 31st. After that, I'll be doing $250 with every paycheque until it's all paid off, so it should be completely paid by June!

I regretted mines right afterwards as well. Oh how I was mad at that decision. But once I gotten remarried, we did one IVF and after we lost that. In December I decided I want a Tubal reversal. The initial date was in May but Jan I called and said I want it immediately and two weeks later I had the surgery. But hey it will be a year next month and no sticky bean, one lost and four chemicals :cry: I hope this works for us


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry it's taking so long for your sticky bean. I hope she or he comes along soon for you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

We are going to catch our sticky beans very soon Shay!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I hope so Galvan because The Lord knows I pray every month and I wonder when is my time. I am listed ok, no issues etc no diseases I just don't get it. But maybe it's not meant for me to get


----------



## jonnanne3

I had my first child at 16. I got married at 18 and had my next child at 19. My last child (my son) came at age 20. My husband got a vascetomy. My husband had a new found freedom and he decided to use it and we seperated 2 years after the vascetomy. I decided in 1999 that I would get my tubes tied because I thought I was done and BCP just didn't work for me. (I had 2 of my children on BCP) Then in Feb. 2000 I met the best man in the world and we married in April 2001. He is 5 years younger than me and he jumped in with my 3 children as if he was there from day one! He has been the BEST DAD in the world to them. We had discussed having a child but we kinda flip flopped with it for a few years and then we decided in 2005 we wanted to do it. So we started saving for it (as insurance doesn't pay for it and it was $5800) I had my TR on April 12, 2007. 
We started TTC immediately. However my life was turned upside down faster than I could blink! In may od 2007, my son had a potentionally fatal accident on his ATV and was med flighted to a major hospital here. He was in ICU for 5 days. He has a ruptured spleen, lacerated liver, broken rib, and a broken leg. I was dealing with him and finally in July he was all better and back to normal! Thank GOD! So as soon as we get him well, in August my father had a massive heart attack and died at his home. It was completely unexpected. So I dealt with that for quite a while. Very depressed for a few months and still deal with it every day, but it has got better over time. We had 2 more deaths in my family within 90 days of my dad. So we had a LOT of stress in our family for 6 months!

This was posted in my LTTTC journal when I first started the journal. We went on to get pregnant 5 times and mc 5 times. We had so many tests done from HSG to hysteroscomy to countless blood tests, follicle monitoring and semen analysis. (SN: Why is the test men have to do, pleasure them and our tests are TORTURE???? LOL! Just a thought!) 
We did tell all of our family and we had support from both sides. However, sometimes it's a blessing and sometimes it was a curse. People always asking, are you pregnant yet or are you still trying? It was enough to drive somemone batty! 
My tube lengths are VERY SHORT! Mine are 2.5 on the right and 3.0 on the left. My dominant side was my left. I got pregnant on my left side most of the time and I got pregnant on my left side with Addisyn. 
Sorry my post is so long, I just was giving a little background on me for the ones who don't know it already. We are not having anymore as we have decided that, for us, we are perfectly happy with our precious little girl! She is our miracle and all we could ask for! So my hubby had a vascetomy in March. We also have 3 grandbabies already and just recently found out we have 2 more coming this summer from our oldest daughters! 
Good luck ladies! And please know that you can get pregnant with tubes shorter than 4! Mine are 2.5 and 3.0!


----------



## Mrstruth

Jo I asked y DH the Same exact thing! Why is it you guys are pleasured and we feel violated by all of our tests. He just laughed and said my sense of humor always flattered him. Your story was amazing and it brings hope to the women here in this thread. Especially one whom has reached the year and rolling into the long timer mark


----------



## Jenafyr4

Alleysm....you are hilarious!!! I am SO VERY BLESSED with the best MIL, she is so caring and loves me and my kids, (maybe more than her son..lol) 

Mamma...thats a great story, I'm so Happy for you :happydance:

I had my tubes tied (Falope Rings) in 2006 almost a year after my son was born. At the time it was the best decision for me. I have NOT regreted my decision. My H (at the time)...yes no D in front of that...lol wasabout to be deployed...#4 was an ooppsie as we were headed for divorce before his deployment (God had another plan) We stayed together for the 18month depolyment but things were worse when he returned, he became a drug addict and abusive. I LEFT!!!

I had just completed college and was focusing on my career and my kids. I was HAPPY. I met a man along the way who was a good guy, but not my forever. HE wanted me to be his Baby Momma. I was STILL very content with my life, as time goes on and my career is set I was ready to find MY Forever...I prayed on 11/11/11 (after my friends wedding) for a man that was good for me...a strong, handsome, hardworking man.....the next day I met him :happydance: Our love affair grew fast...I was causious because he is 10yrs younger than me, but I knew I loved him within a week (alot was lust cuz he is a body builder and oh so sexy) :haha: We had a connection that couldnt be denied and on 2/14/12 he proposed... We discussed children (he has on DD) so we decided we would get my TR after we got married on 11/11/12 :kiss:

So here we are, about to embark on this TTC after TR journey....


----------



## mnjhowell

Armyspouse my husband and I spent over $45,000 and did 3 fresh IVF cycles with nothing but heart break and an empty bank account. Several years later we decided to do the TR and I was pregnant on my 4th cycle. 
Personally IMO I'd not do IVF unless you have no other option. 
Can your OB/Gyn do a lap to see what your only tube looks like?


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ and Faith how are y'all doing??

Jojo did you end up having a section with callum?


----------



## mammaspath

im full term today! wahoo! i woke up last night with the worst back pains and contractions that kept me up til 4am........they are not getting stronger........but im exhausted!!! im debating castrol oil........but im so tired :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

mammaspath said:


> im full term today! wahoo! i woke up last night with the worst back pains and contractions that kept me up til 4am........they are not getting stronger........but im exhausted!!! im debating castrol oil........but im so tired :(

Barf...Castor Oil...NEVER again...lol Only one thing ever worked for me..... Mac and Chz with apple cider vinegar in it...then :sex: doggy style with Orgasm...not sure if it was the combo or one or the other....and I had #2 baby at 38+2 (8.13lb), #3 36+1 (7.14lb) and #4 37+1 (7.2lbs) babies 
(I was to young on my first to know what could help so it happened naturally at 37+4....she was 7.7lb) good luck


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Welcome to all the new ladies who may not know me. I hope that your TTC journey is quick with a sweet ending. 

Just a quick update my little guy will be 8 months in 2 days and is trying to walk. He loves the dog but I'm not sure the dog is in love with him. LOL


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> CJ and Faith how are y'all doing??
> 
> Jojo did you end up having a section with callum?

Hi Melissa, I've just been to the midwifes today and she checked and double, triple checked and she is sure Alissa has turned head down now at last. I'm for another growth scan in 2 weeks where it will be confirmed but I think she has which means I can try my VBAC:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooooooooooooo happy lol. Midwife also said that by feel that the last growth scan is way off and that Alyssa feels like she will be 8-8 1/2lbs at 38 weeks and NOT 10+lbs like the hospital thinks she will be:happydance::happydance::happydance:Lets hope she's right on everything FX :winkwink:

How is your little princess? and how is your son doing in his recovery? x


----------



## jasminep0489

Here is a little background on me since I know I always enjoyed reading the success stories while waiting for my TR. 

I'm one of the few here that have been with my DH a long, long time. I know Faith is another with a longtime DH as well. Almost 17 years we have been together. We had a DD 15 and a DS 13 in early 20's and then I had my tubes tied at 26, thinking we were done. The kids were around 5 and 6 then. Well, at 33 I started getting the "baby bug". I started researching ways and decided after getting my op reports back and finding that I had the clips done during TL that we would do TR instead of IVF which I knew was impossible for us to pay for uless I wanted to wait 2 or 3 years. I was researching doctors and decided on Dr. Rogers in Jackson, TN. Mainly because of her stats and patents testimonies but the price of $4500 was wonderful also. So I used some of my financial aid from college since I had gone back to school 2 years prior and had my TR on Nov. 19th 2010. Had lengths of 5.5 left and 6 right so I was happy to get started. Well, we got PG first month but was a very strange miscarriage. Still to this day not too sure what happened but it took until April 2011 for me to finally get the HCG levels down and ovulate normally. We tried hardcore for 4 months doing all kinds of things to conceive. Well, everything but clomid. Anyways, it started taking a toll on our relationship so we stopped TTC until Dec. 2011 and decided to absolutely NTNP. That meant I was not even looking at what day I was at on my cycle. Well, Jan. 2012 I got PG with my beautiful baby boy Eli. He is almost 3 months old and I am so in love with him I don't know if I want another. I am 36 so I still have a few years to play with. I just hope that each of you WTT and those TTC remember not to lose sight of the blessings you have right now and not to make TTC your whole world. I lost sight of what was really important for a minute and when I discovered what I was doing was damaging the other aspects of my life, I was blessed with my wish and God gave me what I was praying for. Hope this helps you ladies and I'll continue to pray for each of you to have your prayers answered. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

:happydance: mamaspath and JoJo you guys are very close

Jasmine that was a wonderful story and thanks for sharing and giving us ladies whom are still trying hope. 

Cj and Faith I too hope that you guys are okay


----------



## Jenafyr4

jasminep0489 said:


> Here is a little background on me since I know I always enjoyed reading the success stories while waiting for my TR.
> 
> I'm one of the few here that have been with my DH a long, long time. I know Faith is another with a longtime DH as well. Almost 17 years we have been together. We had a DD 15 and a DS 13 in early 20's and then I had my tubes tied at 26, thinking we were done. The kids were around 5 and 6 then. Well, at 33 I started getting the "baby bug". I started researching ways and decided after getting my op reports back and finding that I had the clips done during TL that we would do TR instead of IVF which I knew was impossible for us to pay for uless I wanted to wait 2 or 3 years. I was researching doctors and decided on Dr. Rogers in Jackson, TN. Mainly because of her stats and patents testimonies but the price of $4500 was wonderful also. So I used some of my financial aid from college since I had gone back to school 2 years prior and had my TR on Nov. 19th 2010. Had lengths of 5.5 left and 6 right so I was happy to get started. Well, we got PG first month but was a very strange miscarriage. Still to this day not too sure what happened but it took until April 2011 for me to finally get the HCG levels down and ovulate normally. We tried hardcore for 4 months doing all kinds of things to conceive. Well, everything but clomid. Anyways, it started taking a toll on our relationship so we stopped TTC until Dec. 2011 and decided to absolutely NTNP. That meant I was not even looking at what day I was at on my cycle. Well, Jan. 2012 I got PG with my beautiful baby boy Eli. He is almost 3 months old and I am so in love with him I don't know if I want another. I am 36 so I still have a few years to play with. I just hope that each of you WTT and those TTC remember not to lose sight of the blessings you have right now and not to make TTC your whole world. I lost sight of what was really important for a minute and when I discovered what I was doing was damaging the other aspects of my life, I was blessed with my wish and God gave me what I was praying for. Hope this helps you ladies and I'll continue to pray for each of you to have your prayers answered. :hugs:

Thank You for your encouraging words...Its almost a sign for me..... IF me and DH have a boy his name will also be Eli...you see we met at Eli's Western Wear on a whim.... His car had broke down and he called his co-worker for help....who happened to be my best friends BF....strangely enough we were all together at the time so we scooped him up...lol so we decided if we have a boy we would name him after the place we met :winkwink:


----------



## ArmySpouse

mnjhowell said:


> Armyspouse my husband and I spent over $45,000 and did 3 fresh IVF cycles with nothing but heart break and an empty bank account. Several years later we decided to do the TR and I was pregnant on my 4th cycle.
> Personally IMO I'd not do IVF unless you have no other option.
> Can your OB/Gyn do a lap to see what your only tube looks like?

Thank you for your encouraging words. The doctor will perform a lap first the same day of the surgery to determine the condition the tube is in and if everything looks good he will proceed with the surgery which will be on my bikini line about two inches long. 

Ladies thank you for sharing your success stories they are very encouraging, nothing is impossible. For those that are TTC 2013 will be our year :)


----------



## mnjhowell

jojo1972 said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> CJ and Faith how are y'all doing??
> 
> Jojo did you end up having a section with callum?
> 
> Hi Melissa, I've just been to the midwifes today and she checked and double, triple checked and she is sure Alissa has turned head down now at last. I'm for another growth scan in 2 weeks where it will be confirmed but I think she has which means I can try my VBAC:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm soooooooooooooo happy lol. Midwife also said that by feel that the last growth scan is way off and that Alyssa feels like she will be 8-8 1/2lbs at 38 weeks and NOT 10+lbs like the hospital thinks she will be:happydance::happydance::happydance:Lets hope she's right on everything FX :winkwink:
> 
> How is your little princess? and how is your son doing in his recovery? xClick to expand...


That's great news!!! Izzy is doing great! She took her first plane ride last week and entertained everyone with her charm lol 
Joseph is doing great. He is actually back to swimming on the team and just seems to have aches and pains more than he ever did before.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love all these success stories. It really gives me hope of this being successful!


----------



## jasminep0489

Jenafyr4 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a little background on me since I know I always enjoyed reading the success stories while waiting for my TR.
> 
> I'm one of the few here that have been with my DH a long, long time. I know Faith is another with a longtime DH as well. Almost 17 years we have been together. We had a DD 15 and a DS 13 in early 20's and then I had my tubes tied at 26, thinking we were done. The kids were around 5 and 6 then. Well, at 33 I started getting the "baby bug". I started researching ways and decided after getting my op reports back and finding that I had the clips done during TL that we would do TR instead of IVF which I knew was impossible for us to pay for uless I wanted to wait 2 or 3 years. I was researching doctors and decided on Dr. Rogers in Jackson, TN. Mainly because of her stats and patents testimonies but the price of $4500 was wonderful also. So I used some of my financial aid from college since I had gone back to school 2 years prior and had my TR on Nov. 19th 2010. Had lengths of 5.5 left and 6 right so I was happy to get started. Well, we got PG first month but was a very strange miscarriage. Still to this day not too sure what happened but it took until April 2011 for me to finally get the HCG levels down and ovulate normally. We tried hardcore for 4 months doing all kinds of things to conceive. Well, everything but clomid. Anyways, it started taking a toll on our relationship so we stopped TTC until Dec. 2011 and decided to absolutely NTNP. That meant I was not even looking at what day I was at on my cycle. Well, Jan. 2012 I got PG with my beautiful baby boy Eli. He is almost 3 months old and I am so in love with him I don't know if I want another. I am 36 so I still have a few years to play with. I just hope that each of you WTT and those TTC remember not to lose sight of the blessings you have right now and not to make TTC your whole world. I lost sight of what was really important for a minute and when I discovered what I was doing was damaging the other aspects of my life, I was blessed with my wish and God gave me what I was praying for. Hope this helps you ladies and I'll continue to pray for each of you to have your prayers answered. :hugs:
> 
> Thank You for your encouraging words...Its almost a sign for me..... IF me and DH have a boy his name will also be Eli...you see we met at Eli's Western Wear on a whim.... His car had broke down and he called his co-worker for help....who happened to be my best friends BF....strangely enough we were all together at the time so we scooped him up...lol so we decided if we have a boy we would name him after the place we met :winkwink:Click to expand...

Awww, sounds like the perfect name for a boy then. Hope you get your lil miracle soon after your TR so you can skip the heartbreak some of these women have shared. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Hey lovely Ladies! I hope you're all doing well ;) 

Jo, I'm so glad she's turned! Vbac, woohoo!!

13 dpo and spotting. Af is near :(


----------



## dpitts1341

Well ladies, today is 15 dpo for me, I have NEVER had this long. I tested this evening and got BFN. What is going on? I just want to throw in the towel!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did anyone start taking prenatals before the surgery, or shortly after? It's something I've been considering.


----------



## cj72

I take folic acid, but not prenatals. Can't hurt!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How long after payment were your reversals booked for? I'm also trying to get a general idea of when I should be booking time off work. 

How long did it take to heal from the surgery?


----------



## stickybean4

I started taking prenatals right after the surgery. It took me about 6 weeks to heal. I think every place might work there payments differently. My appointment was booked 2 monthes after my final payment.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Were you off work for the whole six weeks, or did you return soon after and just go on restrictions until you were completely healed?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm just excited that it's getting so close and I want to be prepared for anything, before, during, and after the surgery.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had the Csection cut so it took me 3 weeks to heal enough to work, but I have a desk job. It just depends on your job. I paid for my surgery the mornig of the surgery, but I had it done here in Mexico by a FS.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I work at a coffee shop where I have to help my coworkers process 200 cars per hour in 25 seconds or less per car. Guess I'll be taking a few weeks off. I took only a week off when I had the ligation, and went back to work, but maybe I'll go with a few weeks if this is much more invasive.


----------



## Mrstruth

I also had the C-section cut and it took three weeks for me to heal it extended my time off of work so I resigned and Dh decided he just wanted me to remain fulltime in school for right now. Which was good because my job only gave me a week. during my surgery. 


Dpitts I am sorry that you are feeling down hun! Maybe you are experiencing late implantation, I was thinking maybe the clomids finally went out my system last cycle. I read it takes three months and for three months I have had a 26 day cd which my cycle is normally 28 days and this last cycle it was 31 with a 17dpo. Don't give up, we never fail until we quit. and I know this may be hard because monthly it's hard for me, but try to have fun making the baby and not work to.


----------



## ArmySpouse

GalvanBaby and Mrstruth how long is your incision? My doctor informed me that he will be doing a bikini line cut about two inches. Is that accurate? Besides taking any vitamins is there anything I should do before the surgery? Also how soon after the surgery did you try to conceive?


----------



## jonnanne3

I had the bikini cut too and it is about 3 inches wide. It took me about 2 weeks to heal, but everyone is different. I started prenatals shortly after the surgery. But I am still taking them. I would encourage you to start them now. It isn't going to hurt anything, it will only help your body. I am not ttc anymore, but I continue to take them because they are good to take. 
Also everyone is different on how long it will or can take to get pregnant after a tr. Some are right away and some are years and there are some that never do. 
I met a wonderful lady on here when I first joined and she had a tr. Her and her husband had 5 children between them and they were ttc one of their own. They had 2 mc's and never went to have one of their own. I still talk to her on fb. They got into fostering children. They are now in the final stages of adopting a little girl who just turned 2. They have had her since birth. She is absolutley beautiful and so loved! They don't regret the tr, because it brought them to the place in their life to open their hearts and minds to other options and brought them their little girl! 
I just wanted to share their story to show that it's not always negative. There is a silver lining in every situation! 
:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

ArmySpouse said:


> GalvanBaby and Mrstruth how long is your incision? My doctor informed me that he will be doing a bikini line cut about two inches. Is that accurate? Besides taking any vitamins is there anything I should do before the surgery? Also how soon after the surgery did you try to conceive?

Yes my incision is 2 inches they confirmed this three times


----------



## mammaspath

Water broke ladies!


----------



## dpitts1341

Good luck mammaspath! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## alleysm

HAPPY CRAPPY THREE YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME.
Tomorrow marks 3 mf years since my TR... so im celebrating by having four teeth pulled.. yay me.. i should be having sleepless nights and fearing the flu of an infant and toddler.. but the baby room remains empty three years later. I decided to take this cycle off after two failed rounds of clomid .. So onward with the painkillers and dental extractions..and possibly very heavy drinking. ;) BUT next cycle the shit is getting real.. 100mg clomid and sperm extractions.. hope hubs is up for it! Might even treat him to a bj or two this cycle.. hes been a champ with my mood swings a fits of crying.. POSITIVE vibes and truckloads of glitter to us all!!!


----------



## jojo1972

Oooooooooooo good luck mommaspath, wishing you lots of labour dust and that everything goes smoothly for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jenafyr4

BrandiCanucks said:


> Did anyone start taking prenatals before the surgery, or shortly after? It's something I've been considering.

I take prenatals with DHA and Folic acid (Doctors Orders)


----------



## Jenafyr4

mammaspath said:


> Water broke ladies!

YAY YAY YAY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Look forward to an update....Happy and Pain Free Vides your way :)


----------



## jonnanne3

alleysm said:


> HAPPY CRAPPY THREE YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME.
> Tomorrow marks 3 mf years since my TR... so im celebrating by having four teeth pulled.. yay me.. i should be having sleepless nights and fearing the flu of an infant and toddler.. but the baby room remains empty three years later. I decided to take this cycle off after two failed rounds of clomid .. So onward with the painkillers and dental extractions..and possibly very heavy drinking. ;) BUT next cycle the shit is getting real.. 100mg clomid and sperm extractions.. hope hubs is up for it! Might even treat him to a bj or two this cycle.. hes been a champ with my mood swings a fits of crying.. POSITIVE vibes and truckloads of glitter to us all!!!

Hey lady! You will do great tomorrow and I am sending you tons of positive vibes all the time! 
I don't know if I have ever told you or not, but we got our :bfp: with Addisyn 2 weeks before our 4 yr anniversary! We had our bfp on the 29th of March and our 4 yr anniversary was on April 12th! And you know that you can always come and play with Verooka anytime you want..... oh and I may even let you and your dh babysit every now and then! LOL! Yeah, right! You know the joke behind that one! (Thought I would try and make a funny!) 
Tons of glitter girl! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jenafyr4

To all the ladies in waiting for TR....

I went to my GYN (he tied my tubes) and let him know my plans....he did and suggested the following:

Start today (11/21/12): Pre-natals with DHA and Folic Acid, increase water intake, walk 30min per day (I'm already active) He suggested being a BMI of 20-22 at surgery time and when TTC for health reasons. (BMI is at 21) cut out the overdose of Soda (my weakness) 

He did preliminary bloodwork and reviewed my Operative report. 

Every doctor is different and may "suggest" individual preperation.

I wish you all luck...and me too...


----------



## GalvanBaby

ArmySpouse said:


> GalvanBaby and Mrstruth how long is your incision? My doctor informed me that he will be doing a bikini line cut about two inches. Is that accurate? Besides taking any vitamins is there anything I should do before the surgery? Also how soon after the surgery did you try to conceive?

Mine was the full length of my Csection scar. It is about 6 inches long.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: Mammaspath!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Mine did go along my C-section scar but not any longer than 3-4 inches. It was far worse recovery than all 3 of my other c-sections tho. 

Oh mammaspath i can't wait to see pictures of your little lady! 

Alleysm Oh hun:hugs:hang in there. I have lots of hope for all the ladies still TTC their bundle of joys. 

Joanne how did you decide you didn't want anymore?? DH has expressed his opinion that he does in fact want more children! I have given the thought to one more but really unsure.


----------



## floppyears

mammaspath said:


> Water broke ladies!

Yay!


----------



## floppyears

Hi ladies, I wanted to stop by to say Hello and don't give up on what God has placed in your hearts. He shall bring it to pass. I do say a prayer asking him to bless each and everyone of you with babies. He is able. 

My days are full and busy. Azaria is mobile and keeping me busy. She is trying to walk which makes me nervous. Will be 8 months in a couple of weeks .....I just can't believe it. I am still nursing yay. She is very much interested in table food. She cries when she smells our food or see US eating. Pediatrician mentioned this is a sign that she is ready to join US. 

Nap is over ,.....welp there goes my break. Peekaboo naps. She is staying awake longer in the day and sleeps very well at night in her own bed. I will try to get back on later if time permits. 

Much love you all. May God continue to richly bless you ladies and keep you. Hugs


----------



## jonnanne3

Mommabrown said:


> Mine did go along my C-section scar but not any longer than 3-4 inches. It was far worse recovery than all 3 of my other c-sections tho.
> 
> Oh mammaspath i can't wait to see pictures of your little lady!
> 
> Alleysm Oh hun:hugs:hang in there. I have lots of hope for all the ladies still TTC their bundle of joys.
> 
> Joanne how did you decide you didn't want anymore?? DH has expressed his opinion that he does in fact want more children! I have given the thought to one more but really unsure.

We had thought about it and talked in great detail. We decided because of everything we went through and how long it took us to have our little girl, we personally did not want to go through anymore heartbreak for something we already had. We were very blessed to have our healthy baby girl, we were complete! I am 40 now and we have 4 children and 3 grandchildren with 2more on the way. We are more than ok with not having anymore ourselves. But that is our personal choice. This is my husbands only child and he is 100% ok with that! Before we got pregnant with her, he was 100% ok with just having the older children and grandbabies. Now she is here, that just makes it that much better!


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> Water broke ladies!

I am excited for you :happydance:

Alley I know it may be frustrating, I know how frustrating it is for me and it's just been a year. I am hoping that it come soon for you but I have heard some women say it can be 4 years


----------



## ArmySpouse

mammaspath said:


> Water broke ladies!

Congrats!!! May God bless you and your baby :)


----------



## stickybean4

It took me 4 years. One month after my 4 year anniversary I finally got my sticky bean. She was well worth the wait and all the heartache.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. Have any of you had one of the psychics do a TTC reading for you? I had Wanda do one for me. I got it back today and she said that she does not see anymore children for me. :( I am a little sad by that, but I know it is just a psychic reading and not definite truth, but to hear someone say that, it kind of hurt. Ya know? :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've always done Jennyrenny, Cheri, and Brooke. Cheri is my favourite because of how in depth she is, but Jenny was BANG ON for me...but a few years off.

When I was TTC my son, after two miscarriages, she told me I would conceive in August next in a cycle starting in July, and the child, a boy, she said, would come in May, specific reference to the 4th. This was done in 2008. It didn't occur to me until my daughter was a few months old, but she was conceived via AI with donor sperm on August 7, 2012 in a cycle starting on July 25. My daughter was due April 27, 2011 and was born May 4, 2011.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cheri also offers free readings and has contests on her FB page. She was right about a recent prediction for me.


----------



## cj72

<3 Galvan :)

Yay mammaspath!

Cd1for me. No meds this month or vitamins.


----------



## Mrstruth

BrandiCanucks said:


> Cheri also offers free readings and has contests on her FB page. She was right about a recent prediction for me.

How do you get in touch with Cheri? can you give the information. 

Galvan don't allow it to get you down. Purk up and pray also if it would make you feel better get another reading


----------



## BrandiCanucks

www.cheri22.com


----------



## mnjhowell

Mammaspath congratulations on your new little one (I'm assuming you've delivered) 

I used Cheri and she was correct about EVERY SINGLE DETAIL!! If you'd ever like to read it let me know.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Three weeks ago, I asked Cheri if she still saw me getting my tubal reversal because I hit a rough financial patch over the previous few months and had been unable to put payments down on my reversal. She wrote back and said she did see me still getting it and that I would start to feel an a ease up financially starting in January. It would be subtle at first, but get better quickly. She described it like being bloated, and now my pants were going to fit, and I'd have some wiggle room, like losing weight (and I've done that too, lol).

Anyway, not only am I able to resume my payments, but this month, I'm able to pay 4 times the amount that I have been, and every month after, I'll be able to pay about twice what I had been paying before. If all goes well, it should be completely paid off by about May or June.

Cheri has also predicted a girl for me by December 2013.


----------



## stmom26

Well I'm 7DPO fingers and toes crossed that we get that PFP this month
Baby dust to all us ttc


----------



## Mrstruth

I am definitely going to try Cheri what is her turn around time?

MNJ I would love to read it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A free reading is 6-8 weeks. A scheduled, paid reading is usually 3-7 days depending on how busy she is.


----------



## jonnanne3

Good morning ladies! I hope all is good with you all! I hope that mammaspath is snuggling with her precious LO right now! 
I just wanted to give my insight on the readings. I had about 5 or 6 done and a couple were "kind of" close. They have a 50/50 shot on the sex. None were close about when I would get pregnant or stay pregnant. Gail was the only one who was close about anything that had gone on in my past. Not future. She was wrong on the future. Cheri predicted a girl but wrong on when.
It is all done in fun. I did enjoy reading what they had to say. They weren't that expensive. 
Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, Jennyrenny has been the only one DEAD ON about conception and birthdate, just off by a few years, and the wrong gender.


----------



## Jenafyr4

It would be kinda cool for entertainment purposes to have one done, but sometimes it can add stress to an already scary and stressful situation....

Mammaspath I hope all is good with you :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies:hi: - still around..just super busy, but I try to check in often for good news;) I'm currently 5dpo...continuing on my naturopath journey :) Praying this is THE YEAR for all of us who have been waiting so long! :kiss:

MammasPath:happydance: hoping everything is going well with you!!!! I can't wait to hear about the delivery and see photos of your precious gift.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jen love the photo of your kids beautiful! 
Hello ladies I hope all is well with you guys I am just in the waiting game for my IUI next week. 

Mamaspath I can't wait to see your beautiful blessing


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Jen love the photo of your kids beautiful!
> Hello ladies I hope all is well with you guys I am just in the waiting game for my IUI next week.
> 
> Mamaspath I can't wait to see your beautiful blessing

Aww Thank You :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Stmom, fx'd this your month!! ;)

Mnj, me too! I want to read her prediction


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm so disappointed with our government right now and their IRS filing delay....I was planning a mid-February surgery with my tax $, but thats gone to crap now :( Because of my work I wont be able to take the time off until Mid-March or so. I was soooo looking forward to my surgery being just around the corner....UGH!!! :cry:


----------



## Mommabrown

Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm so disappointed with our government right now and their IRS filing delay....I was planning a mid-February surgery with my tax $, but thats gone to crap now :( Because of my work I wont be able to take the time off until Mid-March or so. I was soooo looking forward to my surgery being just around the corner....UGH!!! :cry:

From what i have an understanding this is only delayed by about 8 days. If you file now it should still be ready by beginning-mid Feb. Instead of them starting on Jan 22 they are starting Jan 30th. Hope this makes you feel a bit better.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry about the delay, Jenafyr. Hope it comes quickly for you.

So Cheri posted this about infertility today. Seems interesting.

https://suite101.com/article/infertility-and-nutritional-deficiencies-a122106


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies... See I'm A Defense Capital Homicide Paralegal for the State of Florida. Because we have several BIG Death trials starting the end of February time off cant and wont be approved, So my next available opportunity os the latter of March-ish. I have the TR hospital notified so I may be able to jump and run IF I get the $$ in time....


----------



## Mrstruth

Jena I really hope you will still be able to! I know and understand the frustration and do you know if the insurance will assist with any of it


----------



## Jenafyr4

I can still get it but it will be delayed by at least 6 wks. Was just hoping to keep my plans. But i must continue on...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope it happens for you when you want it to, Jenafyr. The waiting sucks, especially when it's delayed. I should be having mine this month, but I can't because it's not paid off yet. Hopefully soon.

Decided to pick up prenatal vitamins. I debated between the ones I'm used to taking, and a new brand which was $1.00 cheaper, came with bonus points, and contained more iron than my usual brand. The iron was the seller for me.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> I can still get it but it will be delayed by at least 6 wks. Was just hoping to keep my plans. But i must continue on...

I am sorry Jena! It can be hard and frustrating


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, stupid me when I went to pick up the vitamins tonight, I used my credit card, and I knew I was putting in the correct pin, and I thought something was wrong with their machines because it asked me 3 times to put in my pin. Finally, it locked me out and wouldn't let me even try to put my pin in. I use my credit card to pay down my reversal.

Turned out, I was putting in my chequing account pin and not my credit card pin. They can't reset it over the phone, so now I have to delay my payment by a few hours while I work. I'll have to go to a branch to have it reset. :dohh:


----------



## mnjhowell

Soon as I can get on my iMac I will copy and post. Trying to get hubby to figure out what's wrong with it now.


----------



## mnjhowell

I received this email back on Tue August 9, 2011. I found out I was pregnant on September 27, 2011. We found out we were having a girl on Dec 30, 2011. 




Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading>L They show you guys having a GIRL and they relate her to SEPT so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They show me a girl who has rhythm. Always dancing around, singing, and having a great time. I think that you are going to find her to be someone who really does not mind if anyone else is watching her when she has fun, and actually has the confidence to know that shes doing a good job and having a great time.

Loves to have her hair long. They are showing it being really long and usually down in pig tails or braids. Shes someone who would rather just keep it out of her face, and they show it being really fine. So when you don't put it up, its always more static and drives her crazy. AT the age of 4, I am seeing an incident with a pair of scissors and her hair! They show her and another girl both cutting their bangs a bit (or at least your daughter had bangs AFTER the incident, as before that her hair was all one length).

When it comes to your daughter, shes always trying to be really understanding. Shes got a short fuse when it comes to people who are aggressive. She does not like being told what to do and would rather have someone who understands the importance of being polite. She herself has amazing manners and its always something that people tell you when shes over there. They are showing her having a close relationship with a grandmother type. They show them always doing baking together and having a good relationship.

When it comes to your daughter, they show an interest in things that are unique, like tap dancing and highland dancing. Both of which shes going to be good at and try to complete.

When it comes to career paths, they show her linked to "teacher".

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 23. They will have two boys of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

I would LOVE feedback on your reading I provided (good or bad) as it helps me strengthen my interpretation skills. If you enjoyed your experience, I would love for you to refer me to your friends and family. My clients are all word of mouth! Thank you in advance!

WANT A MORE IN DEPTH PREDICTION?
Choose the "BUY IT NOW" Feature on my website https://www.cheri22.com and you will receive a prediction that goes into a lot more detail, gender, approx birth weight, conceive/deliver/find out month and could include hair/eye color, personality traits, and more...

*Curious about Cheri22?? Check out my blog for some info about me, and some surprises!"
(google iamcheri22 for link to blog)

I am now on facebook, search for cheri22 and click like!

*DISCLAIMER* - My predictions are not meant to change any ones lives and do not want someone to change their lives based on my predictions. Do not take my predictions over the advice of your DR's. I hope that you keep my predictions in mind, so when it happens, you can say "I knew that!"


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mommabrown......taxes NORMALLY are accepted on Jan 16th, so it puts me 2 weeks behind my original calculations :dohh: (didnt kow about all the delays before getting my hopes up) Silly ME!!!

My DH helped me to relax a little...I know that God has a plan for us all and apparently Its not meant to happen for me till them, so I have faith in that...
I worry mainly cuz I'm not getting any younger....

But today I feel better :winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Wow, mnj!!! How fast did you get that back?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Journal update about payment today.

Feeling exhausted today and going to bed early.


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ it took about 5 days to get the reading.


----------



## dpitts1341

Well ladies. Today is 19dpo and no AF a bfn! No clue as to what is going on..........


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know of afew people on here that didn't get their BFP until 21 or 22 DPO Dpitts. Fxed!! Don't lose hope until AF shows!! :hugs:

AFM: AF is due Wednesday. I go to get my results to the bacteria test Monday and then to the RE to get my HSG order. In 12 days more or less I will know if the surgeryy was a success finally almost a year later!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I know of afew people on here that didn't get their BFP until 21 or 22 DPO Dpitts. Fxed!! Don't lose hope until AF shows!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: AF is due Wednesday. I go to get my results to the bacteria test Monday and then to the RE to get my HSG order. In 12 days more or less I will know if the surgeryy was a success finally almost a year later!!

Wow still no hsg after this long? I pray for you to get answers. Maybe that flush will kick start things.. Fx for you


----------



## stickybean4

Glad you are getting your hsg, Galvan baby. Now you cab some answers


----------



## dpitts1341

AF got me today. Glad I had an answer 1 way or another. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## cj72

Sorry Dpitts. :( 
Good luck, Galvan!
I hope all of you wonderful ladies have a great weekend! I'm somewhere around cd5. Nothing to do but practice!


----------



## stmom26

Well AF got me :_(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry stmom. Hope she leaves quickly for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful weekend.... :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

It's been awful quiet in here. I hope everyone is ok! Just letting you girls know that I am thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Galvan did you get your hsg scheduled? 

AFM I started back to work last week then izzy go very sick and now I have it. We are both on breathing treatments and meds :( 
Maybe it was a sign :/


----------



## momsbaby

It's snowing in Arkansas again, I'm so tired of the snow :(
Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hope everyone is doing well...

Mommaspath I hope you and new baby are doing great.

Galvanbaby...did you hear any news on the bacteria test or scheduling your hsg?

mnj...hope you and baby Izzy are feeling better soon.


----------



## stmom26

Hello Ladies, I hope all is well with you all.
I'm a little down, I just called my Dr to set up the appt for the Tubal X-Ray to see if everything is still opened and I have to come up with $450. before he will do it..... I don't have it so... I'm just really starting to feel that this whole TR thing was a BIG Mistake.... Month after month Nothing.....I'm so about ready to throw in the towel......

Sorry I just Had to cry a little..... I'm just praying and keeping the faith that it will happen soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry, stmom. Is saving for a few months a possibilityÉ


----------



## alleysm

Stmom.. i cried last week on my three year anniversary of tr.. it is so very trying. Just so you know my first obgyn told me i needed 800 for hsg prepaid this was 1 year after tr. Im on my third obgyn and she put it in as irregular cycles and i only had to pay 50 then the hospital billed insurance. That was this year. Keep in mind the drs work for you. You hired them and you can fire them and find another. Your copays buy their BMW.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pardon my ignorance, but what is this HSG?


----------



## alleysm

Hydro something something. Basically dr inserts catheter through cervix and fills uterus with substance until it spills through tubes while under xray to see if tubes are open. Not pleasant at all


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Is it something done after every reversal?


----------



## mnjhowell

stmom I'm not one for fibbing mostly but finding a new OB and leaving out the fact that you've had a tr and been TTC for over a year should get your insurance to pay for it :) I'm just saying


----------



## alleysm

Brandi it's usually recommended if after a year no bfp..


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> Brandi it's usually recommended if after a year no bfp..

The insurance is paying 90% we have to pay our part up front. Ugh.
Its been 6 months for me with no bfp.... DH is going to call tomorrow and see if we can't maybe do it next month. We are going to try to try again this month....
Thanks so much everyone for the support I guess that's why I like this forum :flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Stmom. Like alley said, you need to remember that your dr works for you! There are ways to get your insurance to cover it. I also went through several doctors before I found the one who was willing and able to work with me and listen to me. Some doctors just don't have the compassion or the ability to listen and understand what we are saying and going through! I told Alley that a while back! Fortunately, she had already found herself a wonderful doctor! I love my doctor and I was going to send her to mine, but hers is GREAT! 
I personally think it has to be a "right fit" with you and your doctor. You need to stand firm in what you need with your doctor. If they don't want to listen to you, then you need to find someone who will. Remember, you are your best and ONLY advocate! If you don't speak up for what you need, no one else will. 
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Robin I am so sorry. I feel the same way, month after month. To add to it, in the past month I personally know 3 girls who have found out they were pregnant, talk about a blow to the heart. I just ha my hsg in November and I was told that my insurance would 90% too. I was worried about coming up with the $500 but decided to have it anyway. When I got my bill the total was like $1500 total and I had already already paid my deductible so the whole procedure cost me $34.00. I was relieved to find out both tubes were open and DH has super sperm, yet we still have no BFP. make me feel like we spent all the money for nothing. Hugs go out to you, remember to just have faith that it will happen in His perfect timing.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm sorry you ladies are having difficulties....Fx for you all :hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

Lost the internet, have not been out, spent 6 weeks in NICU! It has been a crazy ride! Water broke on August 16th at 30 weeks, held baby in for 2 weeks until 32 weeks. Princess Gianna was born on August 30th at 32 weeks, she was due on October 22nd. She weighed 4 lbs and 12 oz, 17.4 inches long! She was on ventilator for 12 hours and then moved to oxygen. After a 6 week NICU stay, she came home. I have been able to strictly breastfeed, although I had to pump in NICU. She is now 4 1/2 months old and perfect! She rolled over for the 1st time a couple of days ago! Thank you all for the support while I was trying and while I was pregnant. I wish nothing but the best for ALL of you. 
JASMINE....if you are on here, please inbox me @ [email protected]. I can also be found on facebook Teal Fitzpatrick Ramirez!!! Please feel free to come check on pics of Gianna, that goes to all of you!!!! Good luck and alot of baby dust!!!
 



Attached Files:







gia.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10









gia2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









gia3.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jenafyr4

Trynfor5...she is precious..congrats!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Trynfor5 said:


> Lost the internet, have not been out, spent 6 weeks in NICU! It has been a crazy ride! Water broke on August 16th at 30 weeks, held baby in for 2 weeks until 32 weeks. Princess Gianna was born on August 30th at 32 weeks, she was due on October 22nd. She weighed 4 lbs and 12 oz, 17.4 inches long! She was on ventilator for 12 hours and then moved to oxygen. After a 6 week NICU stay, she came home. I have been able to strictly breastfeed, although I had to pump in NICU. She is now 4 1/2 months old and perfect! She rolled over for the 1st time a couple of days ago! Thank you all for the support while I was trying and while I was pregnant. I wish nothing but the best for ALL of you.
> JASMINE....if you are on here, please inbox me @ [email protected]. I can also be found on facebook Teal Fitzpatrick Ramirez!!! Please feel free to come check on pics of Gianna, that goes to all of you!!!! Good luck and alot of baby dust!!!

Tryn, I've thought of you so often and hoped everything had gone well!!! Thank you for posting an update! What a beautiful princess you have!!! I'm so sorry for all you've had to endure! I'm glad things are going well now...all worth it, I'm sure:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommaspath, how are you doing, lady? :hugs: snuggling with your baby, I'm sure:)

Jojo, how are things going with you? :hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

Thanks!!!! How are things with you Faith? How are things for all of you ladies???? I am going to try to get on here every few days and check in....


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have both bacterias and it seems that I have had them for a long time by the count. He said that he seems to think years. I was shocked because I thought I would have symtpoms. he said that my irregular cycles is a symptom, but most times women have these infections and don't even know it. They are not routinely checked infections either. I am on antibiotics for the next month, no BDing until finished. The meds are not safe during pregnancy and AF is 3 days late and no symptoms of her whatsoever. I haven't tested yet. I am scared to see 2 lines knowing this med is not safe. The RE said that the risks of the infections outweigh the risks of the meds majorly. I am going to test tomorrow if no AF or signs of her by then.

If AF does show, I will have the HSG next cycle.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I have both bacterias and it seems that I have had them for a long time by the count. He said that he seems to think years. I was shocked because I thought I would have symtpoms. he said that my irregular cycles is a symptom, but most times women have these infections and don't even know it. They are not routinely checked infections either. I am on antibiotics for the next month, no BDing until finished. The meds are not safe during pregnancy and AF is 3 days late and no symptoms of her whatsoever. I haven't tested yet. I am scared to see 2 lines knowing this med is not safe. The RE said that the risks of the infections outweigh the risks of the meds majorly. I am going to test tomorrow if no AF or signs of her by then.

I'm glad you have some answers... I pray this helps....Fx for you....
:hug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tryin: COngratulations on you little princess. I have thought of you and hoped your little girl was doing good. :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats tryin she is beautiful. Mommaspath I hope everything went well for you and baby girl:flower:

Thank you for asking Faith, I'm not doing to badly at the moment. We have quite bad snow here in the uk and more forcast for Friday-Sunday. As per usual with snow in this country:haha: Everything has come to a stand still:haha: Just hoping it has all cleared before Alyssa-Rose comes so we can actually get to the hospital xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Updated my journal today. Peed on a stick too.


----------



## stmom26

Congratulations Trying she a doll..


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Robin I am so sorry. I feel the same way, month after month. To add to it, in the past month I personally know 3 girls who have found out they were pregnant, talk about a blow to the heart. I just ha my hsg in November and I was told that my insurance would 90% too. I was worried about coming up with the $500 but decided to have it anyway. When I got my bill the total was like $1500 total and I had already already paid my deductible so the whole procedure cost me $34.00. I was relieved to find out both tubes were open and DH has super sperm, yet we still have no BFP. make me feel like we spent all the money for nothing. Hugs go out to you, remember to just have faith that it will happen in His perfect timing.

Girl I know how it is about the blow to the heart I know of 5 friends/family members that have found out they were pregnant in the 6 months we've been ttcing.....I'm trusting in God for this to happen for us but it still hurts you know


----------



## mnjhowell

Tryn she is beautiful!!


----------



## jojo1972

Quick update:wacko: Spent yesterday having very good contractions and went to hospital to be monitored as I'm only just over 35 weeks. The contractions were giving good TOCO readings every 5-10 mins so they gave me a speculum and guess what? NO DILATION:cry: So Ive spent over 24 hrs now with good contractions and no change to the cervix:cry: I'm so sore and had enough now. To top it all off...... if I need to go hospital again? We won't be able to get in as the snow here is that bad now. Oh the joys of being pregnant in bad weather:cry:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to you JoJo... :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Good luck Jojo


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh JoJo FX for some dilation and hopefully a safe trip out to L&D if needed be. Hopefully you won't have to hurt very much longer!


----------



## GalvanBaby

All AF needed was for me to POAS. I tested, BFN. 15 minutes later AF showed her ugly face 5 days late. :cry: In a way, I am relieved because of the meds I am on right now. Next month, HSG and then IUI in March.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck JoJo. :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> All AF needed was for me to POAS. I tested, BFN. 15 minutes later AF showed her ugly face 5 days late. :cry: In a way, I am relieved because of the meds I am on right now. Next month, HSG and then IUI in March.

FX for you... and BIG :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's FINALLY happening! I booked my reversal date! March 21 it all comes undone! :happydance: Happy Belated Birthday present to me!


----------



## Jenafyr4

BrandiCanucks said:


> It's FINALLY happening! I booked my reversal date! March 21 it all comes undone! :happydance: Happy Belated Birthday present to me!

WooHoo Congrats, hopefully mine wont be to far after that :happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls! My home pc isnt alowing bnb at the moment so im on my phone...me ans baby r dping awesome! I will upload pics asap...she is already a week.......how time flys after they are born!

Jojo.....getting excited for you!

Praying for bfps for ya ladies! Dont give up :)


----------



## cj72

Hang in there Jo!!!! I hope te snow clears just in time and that its not long. Before long you will be holding that beautiful baby girl in your arms!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

mammaspath said:


> Hi girls! My home pc isnt alowing bnb at the moment so im on my phone...me ans baby r dping awesome! I will upload pics asap...she is already a week.......how time flys after they are born!
> 
> Jojo.....getting excited for you!
> 
> Praying for bfps for ya ladies! Dont give up :)

Welcome home. Glad you and baby are doing great.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies,Good Luck JoJo

Ladies how are you, Dh went to pick up my progesterone :happydance:
Oh ladies here is the reading from the Psychic Cheri22 

What they are showing me is a little girl coming your way and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. I can not predict a miscarriage, so its not something that I would be able to warn you about... if you do experience a loss of any kind, please let me know and I can update your reading.


Your daughter is always going to be so much fun. Always having a positive and can do type attitude with everything that she does. She just wants to be able to accomplish what she has set out for herself. You will find her to always take her time with things and ensure that its done according to HER time frame.

When it comes to your daughter, I am seeing her being as a positive influence on people.. a good friend to many. They are showing her as a mentor in her middle school years. The one that is more of a councillor, or peer councilor.. trying to help people get along.. to figure out any differences.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck!


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies,Good Luck JoJo
> 
> Ladies how are you, Dh went to pick up my progesterone :happydance:
> Oh ladies here is the reading from the Psychic Cheri22
> 
> What they are showing me is a little girl coming your way and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. I can not predict a miscarriage, so its not something that I would be able to warn you about... if you do experience a loss of any kind, please let me know and I can update your reading.
> 
> 
> Your daughter is always going to be so much fun. Always having a positive and can do type attitude with everything that she does. She just wants to be able to accomplish what she has set out for herself. You will find her to always take her time with things and ensure that its done according to HER time frame.
> 
> When it comes to your daughter, I am seeing her being as a positive influence on people.. a good friend to many. They are showing her as a mentor in her middle school years. The one that is more of a councillor, or peer councilor.. trying to help people get along.. to figure out any differences.

Good Luck Shay!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies I am nervous yet anxiously ready


----------



## jojo1972

I'm still here lol, think I'm in slow labour. They keep stopping and starting up again but not increasing in intensity :cry: Getting really tired now with not much sleep at all as I can't sleep through them they are to painful. The hospital said they won't stop labour this far on so I'm hoping she will come now whilst we can get there before the snow hits us again.

Wow MrsT I sure do hope that reading comes true for you. I've seen pychic/mediums myself and they have been correct on everything they have predicted. Ive had 2 of them say already that I'm going to have a surprise baby boy after Alyssa-Rose. Not a surprise anymore though is it:haha: I go quite regular to speak to Daniel who is always there ready to talk to us. The biggest surprise was him saying my 17 year old daughter is going to get pregnant too:wacko:


----------



## cj72

Shay, I'm waiting on my reading too. Should be any day now. Very excited for you!!!

Jo, I can't wait to see pics of the sweet little igrl you are carrying!! Woohoo!! I hope your spd is over soon and that you never have to suffer with that again!! I haven't ever had a psychic reading before, so I am really excited and curious about the outcome. Did Crystal or Faith ever try it? I have thought about it before, but know my grandmother would come thru and give me hell about so many things! I truly miss her. I'm glad you get to talk.to Daniel :)

Cd12, so Im guessing O will show up any day. Ive had ewcm for more than a week, which is pretty good for an ole lady! (advanced maternal age..lol).


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Shay, I'm waiting on my reading too. Should be any day now. Very excited for you!!!
> 
> Jo, I can't wait to see pics of the sweet little igrl you are carrying!! Woohoo!! I hope your spd is over soon and that you never have to suffer with that again!! I haven't ever had a psychic reading before, so I am really excited and curious about the outcome. Did Crystal or Faith ever try it? I have thought about it before, but know my grandmother would come thru and give me hell about so many things! I truly miss her. I'm glad you get to talk.to Daniel :)
> 
> Cd12, so Im guessing O will show up any day. Ive had ewcm for more than a week, which is pretty good for an ole lady! (advanced maternal age..lol).

I love having readings cj but I prefer them face to face. I've found the email ones to be inaccurate for me but all the phone ones and face to face ones have all come true upto yet. We were also warned months in advance about a black Ford car and something was going to happen that would cost us dearly. Well that turned out to be Daniel who was hit by a black ford escort and cost us his life plus thousands of debt for his funeral :cry: Nearly all paid now though and he had a damn good send off. I find the reading so fasinating and have a couple of psychic/mediums I see on a regular basis who are never wrong on there information. I even get discounts for recommending them:winkwink: I'd recommend anyone to go and see one, then you'll know if its for you or not. Just research before you go as there are a lot of fakes out there just grabbing your money:growlmad: xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo how are you feeling


----------



## GalvanBaby

I went to one in Atlanta 7 month before I met Miguel. She predicted that i would meet someone at the beginning of Spring the following year. She saw the letter M. Problems in the first year due to another woman. After the first year, we would have a happy relationship.

At the end of March the following year, I met Miguel. The first year, we had problems because of another woman. We haven't had any problems since. So, I would say she is very accurate. I will be going back to her as soon as I am back in the States.

I am going to get a paid reading from Cheri soon. I wanted to see what her free one said beforehand. Since the last one I had said no more children. I didn't feel like paying for someone else to say that to me.

Good luck JoJo. Hopefully this little girl will get her soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes it was a shocker because I am due to do the IUI next month in Feb, feb is the month I had my TR. although DH would be praying for a boy lol I would take a girl lol. We will see lol 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Jo how are you feeling

Very tired Melissa, I'm still having the contractions and not dilating with them. I'm at hospital tomorrow (if we can get out?) for water breaking/section date which should be 4th feb. They will try a sweep next week at 37 weeks but I really want this over with now. Its been 4 days of near enough non stop contractions that aren't getting any stronger or closer together! xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, Im praying for great news for you tomorrow! How much snow did you get?!?


----------



## mnjhowell

jojo1972 said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Jo how are you feeling
> 
> Very tired Melissa, I'm still having the contractions and not dilating with them. I'm at hospital tomorrow (if we can get out?) for water breaking/section date which should be 4th feb. They will try a sweep next week at 37 weeks but I really want this over with now. Its been 4 days of near enough non stop contractions that aren't getting any stronger or closer together! xxxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry your miserable. I know it's never easy at the end but your light at the end of the tunnel is shining!! Praying for a swift, speedy perfect, easy labor and delivery with a healthy mom and baby!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Jojo I hope you begin to feel better, I know this must be miserable for you to be going through this at this time. I can't wait to see your bundle of joy


----------



## jojo1972

Went to the hospital yesterday and baby is definately head down now so they are allowing me to go to 40 weeks so I can have my VBAC. I'm under strict instuction that if she slows in her movements that I have to go in and be monitored to see if she needs delivering sooner. The last scan at 32 weeks was off in measurements and my midwife was dot on with weight of Alyssa-Rose. She's estimated to be 8.8lbs at 38 weeks and 9.8lbs if she makes it to 40. My consultant said he didn't want to take any action even though I'm on high doses of insulin because him intervening causes higher risk of c-section and I really am keen to have her normally and naturally like I had my others. I really don't think I will go to 40 weeks though, but stranger things have happened lol xxx


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Jo, Im praying for great news for you tomorrow! How much snow did you get?!?

We got quite a bit all over the country, and everything comes to a standstill here:cry: Schools close and people can't get to work ect. Its calmed down at the moment but we are on weather warnings again for this friday:cry: xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, great news about the VBAC! Cheri22 must have a lot of requests bc she emailed saying she would be late with my reading. We are expecting some snow ourselves on Friday. I have to go to work in it, no matter what :( and my car might not make it up the hill in my neighborhood. I think its time to look into a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Anybody have one of the small crossover SUV's that they recommend?


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news Jo about them letting you try the VBAC! I had a friend of mine who did it after having a vaginal and then a section. She was so glad she was able to have a natural delivery again. Good luck and I hope you are able to get some rest before your precious little one is here! :hugs:
CJ, they are now saying we are not supposed to get more than maybe a couple of inches. Which makes me a little sad. The last snow we had was too messy to let Addisyn go out and play in it! Hopefully, if we get a couple of inches, they will be fluffy enough to let her out and enjoy it! And as far as 4 wheel drive vehicles go, we had an Explorer and loved it! Now we have a crew cab full size Ford pick up and a Cmax. The car is front wheel drive and the truck is 4 wheel drive. I have always heard if you have front wheel drive, you should be ok. But I have heard really good things about the Ford Edge. Can you tell we are a Ford family? LOL!


----------



## jojo1972

We like our Fords too lol, we have the Ford S-Max 7 seater at the moment but hubby finds the gears a little fiddley but they nice cars and very spacious xxx


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Jo, great news about the VBAC! Cheri22 must have a lot of requests bc she emailed saying she would be late with my reading. We are expecting some snow ourselves on Friday. I have to go to work in it, no matter what :( and my car might not make it up the hill in my neighborhood. I think its time to look into a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Anybody have one of the small crossover SUV's that they recommend?

I can't wait to hear what she says in it for you, hoping its twins :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Jo, great news about the VBAC! Cheri22 must have a lot of requests bc she emailed saying she would be late with my reading. We are expecting some snow ourselves on Friday. I have to go to work in it, no matter what :( and my car might not make it up the hill in my neighborhood. I think its time to look into a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Anybody have one of the small crossover SUV's that they recommend?
> 
> I can't wait to hear what she says in it for you, hoping its twins :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

I am soooo excited about this for you! And I am loving the zone that you are in. For as the snow. I have always thought the snow was beautiful. And I always thought of it as peaceful and beautiful


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> Went to the hospital yesterday and baby is definately head down now so they are allowing me to go to 40 weeks so I can have my VBAC. I'm under strict instuction that if she slows in her movements that I have to go in and be monitored to see if she needs delivering sooner. The last scan at 32 weeks was off in measurements and my midwife was dot on with weight of Alyssa-Rose. She's estimated to be 8.8lbs at 38 weeks and 9.8lbs if she makes it to 40. My consultant said he didn't want to take any action even though I'm on high doses of insulin because him intervening causes higher risk of c-section and I really am keen to have her normally and naturally like I had my others. I really don't think I will go to 40 weeks though, but stranger things have happened lol xxx

I'm so excited for you JoJo:hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

Jo that's great news!! 

CJ I can't wait to hear what she has to say for you. I've never owned anything small except for the Camaro. I love my Tahoe, hate my excursion, my son loves his F150 and hubby loves his 2012 F250. I believe you have to just test drive a few and compare them!! 

Good luck to all expecting snow!! Be safe and stay warm. We are in the 60s right now and loving it so y'all keep the snow to yourselves :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Jojo!!

Cj, I loved my Expedition and Navigator. I liked the Tahoe, but I have never had a small SUV.

It is in the 70's here and I couldn't be happier with this temp in January. Now, if I can get rid of this horrible Mexican cold I will be great!!


----------



## cj72

Galvan, whys it gotta be a mexican cold?! Lol!! Girl, I'm packing up the family and coming to visit you and mnj until spring!! I love snow too, Shay, but the forecasters here never seem to know wats goi.g on! We may get it or not. Guess we will know when we wake up Friday! Thanks for the feedback about the vehicles ;) I wish we could afford a big one! You guys would crack up over this...oh and I kinda decided to take this month off...no opks or trying...of course Im still temping bc Im headed to te RE next month. I think I might have aldeady o'd or had an annovuatory cycle. Who knows. Ive been so stuffy/runny nose that Ive been mouth breathing at night so the temps might be wrong. Oh decided tonight -even tho I said I think Ive already o'd and we missed it, he wants to try like 5 times tonight like he can "catch the next one" like it was the bus or something. Lol...I'm not telling him anything negative! Haha. Off to "catch the next one" ladies!!! ;) Night!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Hi ladies its been a while since I have posted its been pretty busy for us! I had the HSG Friday and everything was clear. Doc said it was slightly harder for the right side to show so its a possibility it was clogged but the dye pushed it through!! So now everyhting is up to us :winkwink: Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news Babywillow!


----------



## stmom26

That is Great Babywillow


----------



## momsbaby

That's great news babywillow. I'm feeling a little under the weather this morn, feeling sick to my stomach. AF is due in 3 days, so we'll see.


----------



## jojo1972

Brilliant news babywillow, hope you catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great news Babywillow!!

CJ, I call it the Mexican cold because I never get a cold this bad in the US. Every time I get a cold here it is horrible, I can't work or anything. When I get a cold in the States, it is nothing. I can work and all.

I will be in GA in 3 weeks. Just in time for the last few weeks of freezing weather.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Brandi it's usually recommended if after a year no bfp..
> 
> The insurance is paying 90% we have to pay our part up front. Ugh.
> Its been 6 months for me with no bfp.... DH is going to call tomorrow and see if we can't maybe do it next month. We are going to try to try again this month....
> Thanks so much everyone for the support I guess that's why I like this forum :flower:Click to expand...

When I first called to set up my appt with them for the HSG the nurse told me I needed to pay up front 1176$ and I laughed because I said I just dont have an extra thousand dollars just laying around!! So she said insurance doesnt usually cover infertility stuff and I had to tell them to check because my insurance paid 100% of my reversal. Well she called back in about 30 min and told me it covered 100%. Stmom check with the acct payable and let them call because I have figured out they do not know what insurance will or wont cover! Good Luck!! Take some tylenol or something before you go because it was pretty uncomfortable for me! FX'D


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Feeling quite terrible today. I have THE FLU!!! :cry: :sick: I believe I O'd Tuesday so I sure hope all these flu meds dont interfere with the lil sticky bean if it happens!! This stuff is awful and cant seem to move off of the couch due to such a severe headache along with the cough and achy body!


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: ladies. Hope everyone is staying warm....brrrr! MammaSp. congrats on your baby girl and JoJo good luck on your up coming delivery!!!

I'm still lurking and routing for you ladies even though I'm not ttc anymore. I started college for the first time in my life this month. Very exciting time for me. Dh is in the middle of med boards with the Army (he's getting the boot out due to medical issues), it's a long drawn out process. I've made a very person decision to have WLS. I'm having the verticle sleeve. I've gained so much weight in the last year that it's too much! I stopped taking my thyroid meds a couple of months ago because it seemed that once I started that I was gaining weight weekly. Since I'm not TTC I don't see the importance of it because my thyroid wasn't that high to begin with. Anyway, I've struggled with weight my whole life and it's now at a point that it is affecting my life and my families. I'm so depressed and ashamed of myself that I live like a recluse. That isn't me. I'm a bubbly happy go luck person. So I'm in the process of getting the Gastric Sleeve done. Ft. Knox Army hospital has a bariatric unit so the surgery is free of charge to me. I went Tues. for my first set of blood draws (11 vials) and a barium swallow test (yucky!!!). I go on the 1st to meet with the surgeon and get the list of honey do lists that I have to complete before surgery. I also have a nutritionist visit on the 7th. I'm excited for the journey and welcoming the change!


----------



## cj72

Cheri22's prediction for me...
Hi Corin,

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing me a GIRL coming your way and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
They are showing me a girl who is always going to enjoy being busy. Really does not matter what she is up to, just seems like she will always find something to do to keep herself going. She is always going to love things to be organized. You will find that she is often changing her room around, and doing something different. Seems to embrace change and often encourage it wtih family and friends. You will find that people seem to embrace her happy and easy going personality. It really does not matter where you take her, she just seems to easily adjust, fits in and gets people moving.

You will find her to really enjoy fitness. it seems to really happen in high school and seems that its more about things like aerobics. They are showing her starting an early morning school group that meets a few days a week at the high school and they all work out together.
She is always going to have her hair really long. They are showing almost to her bum... it appears like its all one length. 

She is someone who is always trusting. The type that really wants everyone to be a good person, and always thinks that they have it deep within. Is always willing to give people a second chance, hoping that they will prove themselves

When ti comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working as a librarian,

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 29. They will have one girl and one boy


Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## jojo1972

fluterby429 said:


> :hi: ladies. Hope everyone is staying warm....brrrr! MammaSp. congrats on your baby girl and JoJo good luck on your up coming delivery!!!
> 
> I'm still lurking and routing for you ladies even though I'm not ttc anymore. I started college for the first time in my life this month. Very exciting time for me. Dh is in the middle of med boards with the Army (he's getting the boot out due to medical issues), it's a long drawn out process. I've made a very person decision to have WLS. I'm having the verticle sleeve. I've gained so much weight in the last year that it's too much! I stopped taking my thyroid meds a couple of months ago because it seemed that once I started that I was gaining weight weekly. Since I'm not TTC I don't see the importance of it because my thyroid wasn't that high to begin with. Anyway, I've struggled with weight my whole life and it's now at a point that it is affecting my life and my families. I'm so depressed and ashamed of myself that I live like a recluse. That isn't me. I'm a bubbly happy go luck person. So I'm in the process of getting the Gastric Sleeve done. Ft. Knox Army hospital has a bariatric unit so the surgery is free of charge to me. I went Tues. for my first set of blood draws (11 vials) and a barium swallow test (yucky!!!). I go on the 1st to meet with the surgeon and get the list of honey do lists that I have to complete before surgery. I also have a nutritionist visit on the 7th. I'm excited for the journey and welcoming the change!

Wishing you all the best for your journey xxx


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> :hi: ladies. Hope everyone is staying warm....brrrr! MammaSp. congrats on your baby girl and JoJo good luck on your up coming delivery!!!
> 
> I'm still lurking and routing for you ladies even though I'm not ttc anymore. I started college for the first time in my life this month. Very exciting time for me. Dh is in the middle of med boards with the Army (he's getting the boot out due to medical issues), it's a long drawn out process. I've made a very person decision to have WLS. I'm having the verticle sleeve. I've gained so much weight in the last year that it's too much! I stopped taking my thyroid meds a couple of months ago because it seemed that once I started that I was gaining weight weekly. Since I'm not TTC I don't see the importance of it because my thyroid wasn't that high to begin with. Anyway, I've struggled with weight my whole life and it's now at a point that it is affecting my life and my families. I'm so depressed and ashamed of myself that I live like a recluse. That isn't me. I'm a bubbly happy go luck person. So I'm in the process of getting the Gastric Sleeve done. Ft. Knox Army hospital has a bariatric unit so the surgery is free of charge to me. I went Tues. for my first set of blood draws (11 vials) and a barium swallow test (yucky!!!). I go on the 1st to meet with the surgeon and get the list of honey do lists that I have to complete before surgery. I also have a nutritionist visit on the 7th. I'm excited for the journey and welcoming the change!

Wishing you luck on it all flutter


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Cheri22's prediction for me...
> Hi Corin,
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing me a GIRL coming your way and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> They are showing me a girl who is always going to enjoy being busy. Really does not matter what she is up to, just seems like she will always find something to do to keep herself going. She is always going to love things to be organized. You will find that she is often changing her room around, and doing something different. Seems to embrace change and often encourage it wtih family and friends. You will find that people seem to embrace her happy and easy going personality. It really does not matter where you take her, she just seems to easily adjust, fits in and gets people moving.
> 
> You will find her to really enjoy fitness. it seems to really happen in high school and seems that its more about things like aerobics. They are showing her starting an early morning school group that meets a few days a week at the high school and they all work out together.
> She is always going to have her hair really long. They are showing almost to her bum... it appears like its all one length.
> 
> She is someone who is always trusting. The type that really wants everyone to be a good person, and always thinks that they have it deep within. Is always willing to give people a second chance, hoping that they will prove themselves
> 
> When ti comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working as a librarian,
> 
> When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 29. They will have one girl and one boy
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions
> Best Wishes
> Cheri

FX and lets hope you find out next month xxx:happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

CJ I love it!!! Praying she is as correct for you as she was for me!!! 

Flutterby I had WLS in May 2009 and it changed my life forever!! Good luck!!


----------



## cj72

Thanks! Me too! Yay! I have an older dd who was born in Feb...Even if a baby is born in Feb, that means conception in May, which isnt far away! 

Flutter, I went to college in my early 30's. You can do it!!! Good luck with the surgery too :)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

fluterby429 said:


> :hi: ladies. Hope everyone is staying warm....brrrr! MammaSp. congrats on your baby girl and JoJo good luck on your up coming delivery!!!
> 
> I'm still lurking and routing for you ladies even though I'm not ttc anymore. I started college for the first time in my life this month. Very exciting time for me. Dh is in the middle of med boards with the Army (he's getting the boot out due to medical issues), it's a long drawn out process. I've made a very person decision to have WLS. I'm having the verticle sleeve. I've gained so much weight in the last year that it's too much! I stopped taking my thyroid meds a couple of months ago because it seemed that once I started that I was gaining weight weekly. Since I'm not TTC I don't see the importance of it because my thyroid wasn't that high to begin with. Anyway, I've struggled with weight my whole life and it's now at a point that it is affecting my life and my families. I'm so depressed and ashamed of myself that I live like a recluse. That isn't me. I'm a bubbly happy go luck person. So I'm in the process of getting the Gastric Sleeve done. Ft. Knox Army hospital has a bariatric unit so the surgery is free of charge to me. I went Tues. for my first set of blood draws (11 vials) and a barium swallow test (yucky!!!). I go on the 1st to meet with the surgeon and get the list of honey do lists that I have to complete before surgery. I also have a nutritionist visit on the 7th. I'm excited for the journey and welcoming the change!

Good luck with the gastric sleeve!! A really close friend had this done this past summer and she has lost almost 100 pounds! Just be very careful the first few weeks because she had gotten really sick due to dehydration and not being able to eat. She is great now and enjoying her new self!! :flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck Flutter... :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Lost the internet, have not been out, spent 6 weeks in NICU! It has been a crazy ride! Water broke on August 16th at 30 weeks, held baby in for 2 weeks until 32 weeks. Princess Gianna was born on August 30th at 32 weeks, she was due on October 22nd. She weighed 4 lbs and 12 oz, 17.4 inches long! She was on ventilator for 12 hours and then moved to oxygen. After a 6 week NICU stay, she came home. I have been able to strictly breastfeed, although I had to pump in NICU. She is now 4 1/2 months old and perfect! She rolled over for the 1st time a couple of days ago! Thank you all for the support while I was trying and while I was pregnant. I wish nothing but the best for ALL of you.
> JASMINE....if you are on here, please inbox me @ [email protected]. I can also be found on facebook Teal Fitzpatrick Ramirez!!! Please feel free to come check on pics of Gianna, that goes to all of you!!!! Good luck and alot of baby dust!!!

She's beautiful!!! So happy to hear from my bump buddy!! I knew everything was just fine and you were busy with your new lil princess. I will try to find you on FB, but I don't get on there much at all. I haven't loaded many pics of Eli on my macbook yet and not too sure how to with my phone but I'll try to later if I can get a spare minute. I have one on my avatar you can see though, but I have some beautiful ones of him smiling I can't wait to upload. He keeps me busy as I'm sure you know all to well and I find myself putting off these little tasks when I get a little free time. I'll check in on you soon though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fluter- I hope your surgery goes well! I know I need to get this baby weight off now since it's been three months and I haven't lost much. I gained 60 and have only cut that number in half, but all the good holiday food I've been cooking hasn't helped. I need to get serious ASAP!! Maybe putting on weight is why you haven't conceived yet. I've heard many women say they got their BFP after losing some weight and getting their BMI down or are you completely done with TTC? I hope you haven't given up all hope yet. Oh and that's wonderful news that your going back to school. I loved it! I'm sure you will too.:hugs:

JoJo- Hope you have a very easy labor!!! Glad you still get your VBAC and I hope the snow doesn't hinder you in any way. And thanks for getting my message to Crystal! :hugs:

Good luck to the other pregnant mommies!! :flower:

Praying for the rest of you ladies TTC and WTT. Sending you lots and lots of :baby::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ me and your reading are so similar! I wish this is this year


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> CJ me and your reading are so similar! I wish this is this year

Me too, Shay!! I answered her back asking if she knew the hair and eye color. She said red hair and green eyes. My oh has red hair. Thats not something you see often. He has blue eyes. Blue/green run in my family. I have brown eyes and hair. What are the chances of that?


----------



## fluterby429

You ladies ROCK! You are such a great supportive group. Thanks for listening to my rambles. As far as TTC, IDK. It's been a long road. I'm rounding 3 years in March since TR. I kinda set an age limit. I said I wouldn't ttc past 35. (it's just a personal choice for myself, not trying to offend anyone) I will be 35 at the end of April so since I'm having WLS I don't see me TTC in that year. I'm just going to live my life and what will be will be for now. I guess I really don't have an answer to that one way or the other. I think my husband and I have concluded we are not one of the lucky ones, and that's ok. It was just hard to swallow because I'm not the type to not get what I want. I try really hard to reach my goals, but I feel like I've done all I could. It was heart breaking to say the least.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

fluterby429 said:


> You ladies ROCK! You are such a great supportive group. Thanks for listening to my rambles. As far as TTC, IDK. It's been a long road. I'm rounding 3 years in March since TR. I kinda set an age limit. I said I wouldn't ttc past 35. (it's just a personal choice for myself, not trying to offend anyone) I will be 35 at the end of April so since I'm having WLS I don't see me TTC in that year. I'm just going to live my life and what will be will be for now. I guess I really don't have an answer to that one way or the other. I think my husband and I have concluded we are not one of the lucky ones, and that's ok. It was just hard to swallow because I'm not the type to not get what I want. I try really hard to reach my goals, but I feel like I've done all I could. It was heart breaking to say the least.

When you least expect it, it will happen! A lady at my church went in to have a tummy tuck after losing a LOT of weight and on the table they cancelled the surgery SHE WAS PREGNANT!!! Her only son was 19 and wow what a surprise her lil angel was!!! :happydance: I will keep you in my prayers for both WLS and baby!!!


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> You ladies ROCK! You are such a great supportive group. Thanks for listening to my rambles. As far as TTC, IDK. It's been a long road. I'm rounding 3 years in March since TR. I kinda set an age limit. I said I wouldn't ttc past 35. (it's just a personal choice for myself, not trying to offend anyone) I will be 35 at the end of April so since I'm having WLS I don't see me TTC in that year. I'm just going to live my life and what will be will be for now. I guess I really don't have an answer to that one way or the other. I think my husband and I have concluded we are not one of the lucky ones, and that's ok. It was just hard to swallow because I'm not the type to not get what I want. I try really hard to reach my goals, but I feel like I've done all I could. It was heart breaking to say the least.

It will happen when you least expect it to Flutter :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mom has a friend who had her tubes tied for 8 years, and whose husband had gotten a vasectomy 10 years before they met. Neither of them had them reversed, but about 3 years ago, they found out she was pregnant while she had gone for a physical exam. They now have a healthy, two and a half year old daughter.


----------



## cj72

:cry:Aw, Flutter:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Fluter- Yeah that's the best way. Just go on with your life and what will be, will be. Like you said, you have done everything you could do. Well, maybe you could push that age back a couple of years and just let whatever happen. I mean is 35 set in stone for you or are you a little flexible? I am 36 and there is no big difference I've seen except the whole "advanced maternal age" thing starts at 35 but I personally see no big deal in 34 and 35. like it's some magic number within the medical community. Anyways, it's all your decision but you never know and I would hate to see you close the book on TTC. I guess I just want everyone to get their little bundles of joy. :flower:

Brandi- Now that's beating the odds!!! Wow!!


----------



## stmom26

jasminep0489 said:


> Fluter- Yeah that's the best way. Just go on with your life and what will be, will be. Like you said, you have done everything you could do. Well, maybe you could push that age back a couple of years and just let whatever happen. I mean is 35 set in stone for you or are you a little flexible? I am 36 and there is no big difference I've seen except the whole "advanced maternal age" thing starts at 35 but I personally see no big deal in 34 and 35. like it's some magic number within the medical community. Anyways, it's all your decision but you never know and I would hate to see you close the book on TTC. I guess I just want everyone to get their little bundles of joy. :flower:
> 
> Brandi- Now that's beating the odds!!! Wow!!

My OBGYN and his wife had a baby at 40 so he told me not to give up before then (she was 40 when she found out not when she had it)


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 40 now and don't think its too old x


----------



## jasminep0489

Not sure why they came up with 35 as being the number to be "AMA" but like I said, it's just the medical community's magic number. I hated seeing those 3 letters every visit on my papers from OB. It's much more common now to have babies well into your 40's so there are lots more "AMA" mommas out there now to join us.:winkwink:


----------



## mnjhowell

jasminep0489 said:


> Fluter- Yeah that's the best way. Just go on with your life and what will be, will be. Like you said, you have done everything you could do. Well, maybe you could push that age back a couple of years and just let whatever happen. I mean is 35 set in stone for you or are you a little flexible? I am 36 and there is no big difference I've seen except the whole "advanced maternal age" thing starts at 35 but I personally see no big deal in 34 and 35. like it's some magic number within the medical community. Anyways, it's all your decision but you never know and I would hate to see you close the book on TTC. I guess I just want everyone to get their little bundles of joy. :flower:
> 
> Brandi- Now that's beating the odds!!! Wow!!


And actually ACOG changed AMA to age 40 or older a few years ago but many are stuck with 35. Also your risks for birth defects and chromosomal abnormalities do not start to increase until 37.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great to hear Mnj. I was worried about that. I told OH that we would not be having a baby after 35 because of the risks, but I am 6 months away from 35. I have now been forced to change my age limit. I know a lot of women who had babies at 40-42 and they are all very healthy, btu I was still scared of the risks.


----------



## cj72

I'm 40 :) Just let someone try to say I am AMA! Haha! Got some more bd incase Im o'ing late. I hope this is my lucky cycle :) I started trying at 38.


----------



## stickybean4

Haha AMA. We are all still young. I'm 39 and TTC number 5. My sister had a healthy bb girl at 42. No complications whatsoever.


----------



## momsbaby

Reading about the age limit made me think of what my OH told me. He said we will keep trying no matter if we're 80 LOL. I told him my baby making machine wouldn't be working at that age. Just glad to know he doesn't want to quit anytime soon.


----------



## jonnanne3

I didn't even start trying until I was 35! Then we became pregnant with our precious miracle at the ripe ole age of 39! Addisyn is perfectly healthy! She was full term and weighed in at 7 lbs 14 oz. She was my smallest, but only by a few oz! My pregnancy and delivery was the best out of all four of them! I gained 19 lbs from start to finish! I had gestional diabetes with her, but it wasn't bad. My sugar was barely over the limit throughout the whole pregnancy, but just barely! I didn't complain about it though, because I had a scan weekly! :blush: 
So, the whole 35 thing being the cut off point, IMO, is mybe something that you should revisit and maybe push it back a few years. I told my husband that if we didn't get pregnant with our forever baby by 40 (me turning 40 not him, he is 5 years younger than me) then I was done. We had 5 miscarriage before Addisyn, so that is why that was my "cut off" age. And that was at my husbands request. 
Thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

The one good thing the whole AMA tag got me was alot of scans as they put me in a higher risk category which like Anne said, I loved getting to see my baby as often as I did. Me, personally, I think having him at this age is so rewarding. I just love it!! I have so much more patience and I just love every little minute of this. I cherish it more because I know how fast my other two grew up so I really don't want to miss a minute of it now. Don't get me wrong I loved my teens when they were this age but being older and hopefully a little wiser now, its so much different. What do you other TR baby mommas think? Is it different for you this time around?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't say for sure now, but I think if my tubal works, and I do get my TR baby, although I'll only be 27, I think I will cherish those moments with a TR baby. My TR baby will be my little miracle, the baby I never thought I'd have, right?

I cherish every moment I have with my kids now. It's not easy being a full-time, single working mommy, but every moment counts.


----------



## jojo1972

jasminep0489 said:


> The one good thing the whole AMA tag got me was alot of scans as they put me in a higher risk category which like Anne said, I loved getting to see my baby as often as I did. Me, personally, I think having him at this age is so rewarding. I just love it!! I have so much more patience and I just love every little minute of this. I cherish it more because I know how fast my other two grew up so I really don't want to miss a minute of it now. Don't get me wrong I loved my teens when they were this age but being older and hopefully a little wiser now, its so much different. What do you other TR baby mommas think? Is it different for you this time around?

Its very different this time Jasmine, I too have so much more patience with Callum and make the most of everyday spent with him. Life is so precious and he brings so much joy and my other 2 dote on him and are so excited about Alyssa-Rose being born. I'm 40 now and nothing has been put on my notes about being AMA at all. All the doctors have said that this age is the new normal and ladies are trying for their first at age 46 now days making sure they are financially secure first with a good career behind them x


----------



## cj72

I think if I get pregnant, it will definately be more special special since its my last shot. I cherish my girs and have loved every minute with them, but most of ther lives that they remember, I was single, going to college and working long hours to make enough money to survive. Now, Ive graduted, have oder kids to help and a wonderful man by my side. I will have time to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## momsbaby

AF is a day late, so if she doesn't show up by Thursday then I'll test.


----------



## cj72

Fx'd momsbaby!

Ladies, please take a look at my chart. I think I o'd yesterday but as of this morning FF is saying 6 dpo instead of 1 dpo. I didnt have a pos opk but it was darker 2 days ago and got lighter, so I mustve missed that pos when I ran out and before I bought more. Had o pains yesterday and the temp spike,too. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> Fx'd momsbaby!
> 
> Ladies, please take a look at my chart. I think I o'd yesterday but as of this morning FF is saying 6 dpo instead of 1 dpo. I didnt have a pos opk but it was darker 2 days ago and got lighter, so I mustve missed that pos when I ran out and before I bought more. Had o pains yesterday and the temp spike,too. Please let me know what you think!

To be honest looking at your chart cj, it looks like you 'o'd yesterday to me! Looking back on your other ones you usually have higher temps than what is showing this time and your temp has just spiked to what it normally is when you've 'o'd xxx


----------



## cj72

That's what I think, too Jo!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

jasminep0489 said:


> The one good thing the whole AMA tag got me was alot of scans as they put me in a higher risk category which like Anne said, I loved getting to see my baby as often as I did. Me, personally, I think having him at this age is so rewarding. I just love it!! I have so much more patience and I just love every little minute of this. I cherish it more because I know how fast my other two grew up so I really don't want to miss a minute of it now. Don't get me wrong I loved my teens when they were this age but being older and hopefully a little wiser now, its so much different. What do you other TR baby mommas think? Is it different for you this time around?

I absolutely agree!! Its totally different this time around. Even the trying is different for me. My other 2 came with no problems and I was totally clueless about ovulation and everything! When I say cluless I mean clueless!! Ha! Now a little more educated and don't take a moment for granted. After I lost my mother in a car wreck I learned that we never know if we shall be here another moment so never take a day, minute, second for granted. So now even with my teens I take every conversation, every cry, and laugh and cherish it more than ever. I can't wait for our TR bundle of joy to happen so I will have many more memories for our family!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cj, I think FF is right. I can't see anymore cycles, but the last one and this one. It looks like you have a slight rise, then dips, and finally your temp jumps to the higher numbers.


----------



## mnjhowell

jasminep0489 said:


> The one good thing the whole AMA tag got me was alot of scans as they put me in a higher risk category which like Anne said, I loved getting to see my baby as often as I did. Me, personally, I think having him at this age is so rewarding. I just love it!! I have so much more patience and I just love every little minute of this. I cherish it more because I know how fast my other two grew up so I really don't want to miss a minute of it now. Don't get me wrong I loved my teens when they were this age but being older and hopefully a little wiser now, its so much different. What do you other TR baby mommas think? Is it different for you this time around?

I have to agree!! I had 28 ultrasounds while pregnant with Izzy at age 35 :) some where due to going into preterm labor at 32 weeks but I loved seeing her so much :)


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> Fx'd momsbaby!
> 
> Ladies, please take a look at my chart. I think I o'd yesterday but as of this morning FF is saying 6 dpo instead of 1 dpo. I didnt have a pos opk but it was darker 2 days ago and got lighter, so I mustve missed that pos when I ran out and before I bought more. Had o pains yesterday and the temp spike,too. Please let me know what you think!

Yeah I would agree with Jo. It definitely looks like you just O'd. All I can see is one other chart to compare it to though. :flower:


----------



## cj72

Ok ladies. Something is wrong. I am 2 dpo or 7 dpo and started spotting today. Af cramps for 3 days now. Oh and I would have missed the egg if the 7 dpo is right. Has anyone ever spotted like this a few days after o?


----------



## momsbaby

AF got me today, which is nothing new. But oh well I can just keep trying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Right there with ya momsbaby. Visiting me too.


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ: I had spotting in Dec after O. I was 4DPO. It went on for about 5 or 6 days. When I went to the Dr 10 days afterwards, he said it was AF. It was an odd one, but AF showed up again exactly 24 days later.


----------



## mnjhowell

If you are 7dpo it could be implantation bleeding possibly.


----------



## cj72

I guess I will find out eventually! No cramping for a few hours now, so who knows. I havent had cramping since I had my 11 year old.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> I guess I will find out eventually! No cramping for a few hours now, so who knows. I havent had cramping since I had my 11 year old.

I believe that it's implantation bleeding and cramping especially since you are no longer bleeding or cramping. My fingers are crossed for you cj


----------



## cj72

Morning!

Brandi & momsbaby, sorry about AF :( 

No more cramps since yesterday, but still brown spotting and every once in a while there's pink in there. This isn't the norm for AF for me. Since I know it couldn't be implantation bleeding since I would've missed catching the egg then, I can only guess that it's from o'ing. I have a 11-12 day luteal phase. Either way, I can't worry about it, especially since it hasn't made it past wiping. I will say this, I'm not a drinker, but if AF does show up after this crazy cycle, I'm having a big frozen margarita! :wine:


----------



## stmom26

FX for you CJ.
I'm 3dpo I think, been really dizzy, and weak


----------



## cj72

Me too with the dizziness. Something is definitely going around. Well ladies, I think it's a light AF. I'm getting enough to need a pad, so I'm calling it. Never had a 7 day LP before. Or 1 day LP. Either way, starting this cycle over and calling it CD1 today. ](*,)


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Me too with the dizziness. Something is definitely going around. Well ladies, I think it's a light AF. I'm getting enough to need a pad, so I'm calling it. Never had a 7 day LP before. Or 1 day LP. Either way, starting this cycle over and calling it CD1 today. ](*,)

Sorry CJ:hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hi Ladies....

I have been MIA recently due to drama in my life (YaY..NOT) Just wanted to say a quick hello and hope everyone is doing great. As for me I'm haning in there.

My TR has been post-poned to May due to work and Tax issues, but hope to join the band wagon soon. I will stop by here and there to check on things and keep you all updated.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Sorry momsbaby, brandi, and cj about AF! :hugs:

Maybe this is a good sign for you stmom, I am definitley keeping my FX'd for you!! I am 8dpo and feeling sick over every lil thing, pretty emotional, and just a few slight cramps. It may just be hopeful thoughts but I guess I will know in a few more days.


----------



## Mrstruth

Sorry ladies about your af, we all still have this upcoming cycle. I am finally doing the IUI this cycle


----------



## stickybean4

So excited for you Mrs truth. 

On to another cycle for me. Hoping February is my month


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No need to apologize to me, lol. Kind of expected it, and I'm actually excited about it. See, I O'd on CD13, which has been my normal since I was 14. My last AF was January 3, and this one started January 29, a 26 day cycle, which has also been my norm since I was 14. This is the first normal cycle since I had my daughter in May 2011, and I`m really hoping it continues this way.


----------



## cj72

Shay, when is your iui?


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks again ladies. My husband and kids still talk about "when we have a baby". It makes me sad. We will revisit the topic end of year. I should have WLS in March and I'm pretty sure with the sleeve they say wait 8-12mo before ttc depending on your goals and how much you are still losing. Ill also have to time it with school lol so idk how that will all work out. I set that age because I'm scared of adding anymore risk factors for birth defects. I know lots of people who were 40 and over having babies just fine, but I've been pretty unlucky in this journey thus far and I'm not trying to push the envelope much more. Like I said its all a personal choice.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Mrstruth said:


> Sorry ladies about your af, we all still have this upcoming cycle. I am finally doing the IUI this cycle

Good Luck Shay! FX'd for you!! I have a feeling this is your month and I am so excited for you! 

At 9dpo for me and I cant seem to get my butt off the couch! HA! I feel so tired!!! :sleep:


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, I'm hoping February my Dr can get me in for my HSG test. I'm praying everything is still open and working so we can move on the the next step.


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> Hello everyone, I'm hoping February my Dr can get me in for my HSG test. I'm praying everything is still open and working so we can move on the the next step.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> Sorry ladies about your af, we all still have this upcoming cycle. I am finally doing the IUI this cycle

FX for you Shay!


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies about your af, we all still have this upcoming cycle. I am finally doing the IUI this cycle
> 
> FX for you Shay!Click to expand...

Thank you Stmom! I am nervous but prepared I have set my mind to three iui's before I go back to IVF


----------



## dpitts1341

Well ladies. I am 6dpo and my nipples are KILLING me and have been for 2 days now, this is day 3. Sometimes they get sore but not like this. At least I think this is telling me my progesterone is up :). Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Well ladies. I am 6dpo and my nipples are KILLING me and have been for 2 days now, this is day 3. Sometimes they get sore but not like this. At least I think this is telling me my progesterone is up :). Hope everyone is doing ok.

FX for you sweetie


----------



## dpitts1341

How are you doing Robin?


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> How are you doing Robin?

Doing good I'm 5DPO sore tata's and dizziness has gone. FX that this is our month :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Sounds promising DPitts!!! Stmom, hang in there, girl! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## jasminep0489

https://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/dbd69b7d-cf22-43bb-9584-f0bea66d80be_zps4d8f3ab3.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7ec50241-e187-47c3-bb35-c6a72e0eb9f4_zpsb83307cd.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7d32994e-9509-4701-8a5a-54a924307f86_zpsbdfb43f8.jpg

Can you see now why I'm so in love with this adorable little fella? :cloud9:


----------



## stmom26

jasminep0489 said:


> https://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/dbd69b7d-cf22-43bb-9584-f0bea66d80be_zps4d8f3ab3.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7ec50241-e187-47c3-bb35-c6a72e0eb9f4_zpsb83307cd.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7d32994e-9509-4701-8a5a-54a924307f86_zpsbdfb43f8.jpg
> 
> Can you see now why I'm so in love with this adorable little fella? :cloud9:

He's adorable!!! Congratulations again


----------



## Jenafyr4

jasminep0489 said:


> https://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/dbd69b7d-cf22-43bb-9584-f0bea66d80be_zps4d8f3ab3.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7ec50241-e187-47c3-bb35-c6a72e0eb9f4_zpsb83307cd.jpghttps://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag24/jasminep0489/7d32994e-9509-4701-8a5a-54a924307f86_zpsbdfb43f8.jpg
> 
> Can you see now why I'm so in love with this adorable little fella? :cloud9:

AWWWWWWW...he is a doll :thumbup:


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?


----------



## stmom26

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?

Welcome to the forum Tia:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

stmom26 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?
> 
> Welcome to the forum Tia:hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou sooo much HUGS


----------



## Jenafyr4

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?

Welcome... :hugs:


----------



## mnjhowell

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks again ladies. My husband and kids still talk about "when we have a baby". It makes me sad. We will revisit the topic end of year. I should have WLS in March and I'm pretty sure with the sleeve they say wait 8-12mo before ttc depending on your goals and how much you are still losing. Ill also have to time it with school lol so idk how that will all work out. I set that age because I'm scared of adding anymore risk factors for birth defects. I know lots of people who were 40 and over having babies just fine, but I've been pretty unlucky in this journey thus far and I'm not trying to push the envelope much more. Like I said its all a personal choice.


Hon it's actually recommended to wait a minimum of 2 years before TTC after WLS. You might want to really talk to your surgeon about it.


----------



## mnjhowell

Jasmine I can only say AFORABLE!! 

Jojo how are you? You've been real quiet.....did you have that princess yet? 


Cj I'm so sorry babe :( my heart breaks every time for you :(


----------



## cj72

Welcome TiaTammy :)

Thanks mnj. I had hoped to have 1 and turn around and have another right away, but its looking like I might only have time to have one before Im too crusty and old! One day I will get that bfp. I'm not giving up!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi girls:)

Just popping by to say hello! I do quick checks on here pretty regularly...always hoping to see good news:thumbup: 

It's a loooong road as many would agree with me, I'm sure:kiss:

Sorry for another AF visit, Cj. Your PMA is going to get you that baby one day..I just know it!!!!:hugs:

Welcome to our new gals:flower:

Jasmine, your son is darling:cloud9:

Good luck to all my TR sisters who are waiting for your TR, waiting for that elusive BFP or waiting for your precious bundle:cloud9: :kiss: 

This board is waaaaay past due for a BFP!!! Today starts a whole new month and hopefully lots of bfps!!:happydance: 

Afm, just waiting to O..should be in the next 2 days.:winkwink: got the results of my fsh this cycle...7.18 ..not as good as I had hoped, but could be worse. My understanding is <6 is excellent, 6-10 is good. I know this number can fluctuate. I feel too young to have my eggs getting old:haha: don't you sometimes feel like your trapped in someone else's body??:shrug: :wacko:
still trying to put one foot in front of the other....


----------



## stmom26

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi girls:)
> 
> Just popping by to say hello! I do quick checks on here pretty regularly...always hoping to see good news:thumbup:
> 
> It's a loooong road as many would agree with me, I'm sure:kiss:
> 
> Sorry for another AF visit, Cj. Your PMA is going to get you that baby one day..I just know it!!!!:hugs:
> 
> Welcome to our new gals:flower:
> 
> Jasmine, your son is darling:cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to all my TR sisters who are waiting for your TR, waiting for that elusive BFP or waiting for your precious bundle:cloud9: :kiss:
> 
> This board is waaaaay past due for a BFP!!! Today starts a whole new month and hopefully lots of bfps!!:happydance:
> 
> Afm, just waiting to O..should be in the next 2 days.:winkwink: got the results of my fsh this cycle...7.18 ..not as good as I had hoped, but could be worse. My understanding is <6 is excellent, 6-10 is good. I know this number can fluctuate. I feel too young to have my eggs getting old:haha: don't you sometimes feel like your trapped in someone else's body??:shrug: :wacko:
> still trying to put one foot in front of the other....

I know the feeling Faith some days I feel very young other days I feel very old lol.... I have faith that we will get that BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Welcome tiatammy :flower: Unfortunately baby is still hanging on in there and I've had strong braxton hicks everyday for over 2 weeks now with no progression:wacko: We are really hoping they turn into more real soon and hopefully before that 40 week mark so I can have her vaginally xxx


----------



## cj72

Hi Faith!!! Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:

Jo, :dohh: Before you know it she'll be snuggling in your arms! I know the last few weeks (months) have been miserable, but keep your eye on the prize! I can't wait to see pics of that beautiful little girl!! :flower:

AFM, ](*,) - CD4 and still getting AF. I'm one of those who gets AF for 2 days then it's half a day on CD3, then gone. ( Don't hate me :) This has been fairly heavy for me compared to every AF since my TR in April '11. Usually I get a light AF. This has been medium bleeding the whole time, with no more cramps after the 3 day painfest leading up to AF.Lord have mercy, I had a terrible headache yesterday! I couldn't even get out of bed, I was so miserable. I'm more than a little concerned about what's going on. I did have a girl who checks my journal say this happened to her right before she got pregnant, so if that's the payoff, bring it on! Since Cheri22 saw February as my find out/conceive/ birth month, I though last cycle was it, b/c with my previous guess at "O" in February being later , I wouldn't find out in Feb, but now that it got moved up, I've still got a chance at hitting that conceive/find out month. It's not that I put all my eggs in one basket with this, but hey, after this long a girl needs something to hold on to, right? :thumbup:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?

Welcome tiatammy! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

tiatammy said:


> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?

Hi sweetie,

I had my TR 4/13/11 and am on metformin. It will be really rough on your tummy, so SPACE it over the day and you might not end up feeling like you are sick all day. I'm 40 and my OH is in his 50's too. Hang in there and feel free to stalk my journal. I found out I had PCOS in October and a thyroid problem too. Let me know if you have any questions :) Good luck!


----------



## momsbaby

It's been quite on here. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Today is officially cd2 and tomorrow I will start femara, meaning Wed I will and I have my cd12 u/s scheduled for my IUI I am so excited because t
Thursday marks a yr that I had my TR surgery. I went into surgery around 12 and I was out at 5 due to a mass they found. I am nervous, hopeful and anxious. How are you ladies doing.


----------



## cj72

Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?

Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:


----------



## cj72

I see the re after I will o this month. No clomid til he says its ok. I will ask about the other stuff :) Good luck sweetie!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:

FX"D for you SHAY!!


----------



## tiatammy

cj72 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?
> 
> Hi sweetie,
> 
> I had my TR 4/13/11 and am on metformin. It will be really rough on your tummy, so SPACE it over the day and you might not end up feeling like you are sick all day. I'm 40 and my OH is in his 50's too. Hang in there and feel free to stalk my journal. I found out I had PCOS in October and a thyroid problem too. Let me know if you have any questions :) Good luck!Click to expand...

First of all thankyou all for your welcome words, cj72, so far I have had no promblems with the tummy with the metformin it has been headaches, But they have been alot better today I am on day 6 of taking 500mg. Starting Thursday I have to up it to 1000mg so 2 pills a day thursday, I hope it doesnt get worse, I just want it to work, I have reads alot of sucess rates with the metformin and clomid together. My tubal reversal was 4/11/11, Dr. Richard Levin In Loiville Kentucky did mine. Wow are dates was so close, It is great to find someone same age and has been trying just as long as me, thankyou sooo much for your words.Have the docs tried anything else with you besides the metformin? HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?
> 
> Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:Click to expand...

Wow congrats on the weight loss, FX for you Shay:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!

:hugs: FX it will happen for you soon.


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?
> 
> Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow congrats on the weight loss, FX for you Shay:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Stmom Thursday marks a year for me and I am hoping this happens soon. It seems each month I become closer but now yet! And it seems a lot of the tr moms that have gotten pregnant has left the sites. I was soooo excited for many of them.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had to push my reversal back, again. Not by much, mind you. Just kinda sucks.


----------



## Mrstruth

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!

I am sooo sorry for you Willow :hugs: I was a day or two late this cycle more like one. and tested three times at 5pm two lines Clear lines no faint came thru, then at 9 it was faint and at 12am it was more like invisible and at 8am af showed. This is every other month and three months straight


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo how are you holding up little momma?? 

AFM I am finally back in my medium scrubs and only 7 pounds from my pre TR weight. I gained 25 after the TR and then 34 while pregnant so needless to say I was feeling a bit on the fatty side =) 
DHs vasectomy is back on schedule :( not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## cj72

tiatammy said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?
> 
> Hi sweetie,
> 
> I had my TR 4/13/11 and am on metformin. It will be really rough on your tummy, so SPACE it over the day and you might not end up feeling like you are sick all day. I'm 40 and my OH is in his 50's too. Hang in there and feel free to stalk my journal. I found out I had PCOS in October and a thyroid problem too. Let me know if you have any questions :) Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all thankyou all for your welcome words, cj72, so far I have had no promblems with the tummy with the metformin it has been headaches, But they have been alot better today I am on day 6 of taking 500mg. Starting Thursday I have to up it to 1000mg so 2 pills a day thursday, I hope it doesnt get worse, I just want it to work, I have reads alot of sucess rates with the metformin and clomid together. My tubal reversal was 4/11/11, Dr. Richard Levin In Loiville Kentucky did mine. Wow are dates was so close, It is great to find someone same age and has been trying just as long as me, thankyou sooo much for your words.Have the docs tried anything else with you besides the metformin? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...

You are welcome. I'm on Levothyroxine for my hypothyroidism. Ive tried clomid too. Au naturale tho til the doc says otherwise! I feel like I now have a fighting chance. Btw, my tr was at Chapel Hill TRC with Dr. Berger :)


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?
> 
> Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow congrats on the weight loss, FX for you Shay:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stmom Thursday marks a year for me and I am hoping this happens soon. It seems each month I become closer but now yet! And it seems a lot of the tr moms that have gotten pregnant has left the sites. I was soooo excited for many of them.Click to expand...

I understand how you feel it will be a year for me in May, I'm also trying to lose some weight I'm down about 10 lbs and want to loose some more, AF is due Monday and if I don't get the BFP this month I will go and have the test done so that we can see if everything is still opened. We've saved up enough money for the test PTL.....
We really are due for some BFP's around here


----------



## tiatammy

cj72 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies I am new to this forum, I hope you dont mind me joining, I had my tubal reversal done april of 2011, with no BFP yet, doc. has had me on clomid since september 2011, this last month I had no period spotted for 2 days and that is it, not pregnant. doc. said my chart looked pretty bad no ovulation, so he has added metformin along with the clomid, so at this time I am on 100mg of clomid cd 5-9 and metformin 500mg for 7 days then 1000mg for 7 days and then 1500mg aday there after. so been on the metformin for 2 days now, and am waiting on AF to arrive to start clomid, I am 41 years old and hubby is 51, so time is not on my side, just need someone to talk to, I do wish all of you ladies well and your famlies.tons of baby dust, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS?
> 
> Hi sweetie,
> 
> I had my TR 4/13/11 and am on metformin. It will be really rough on your tummy, so SPACE it over the day and you might not end up feeling like you are sick all day. I'm 40 and my OH is in his 50's too. Hang in there and feel free to stalk my journal. I found out I had PCOS in October and a thyroid problem too. Let me know if you have any questions :) Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> First of all thankyou all for your welcome words, cj72, so far I have had no promblems with the tummy with the metformin it has been headaches, But they have been alot better today I am on day 6 of taking 500mg. Starting Thursday I have to up it to 1000mg so 2 pills a day thursday, I hope it doesnt get worse, I just want it to work, I have reads alot of sucess rates with the metformin and clomid together. My tubal reversal was 4/11/11, Dr. Richard Levin In Loiville Kentucky did mine. Wow are dates was so close, It is great to find someone same age and has been trying just as long as me, thankyou sooo much for your words.Have the docs tried anything else with you besides the metformin? HUGS HUGS FRIENDSClick to expand...
> 
> You are welcome. I'm on Levothyroxine for my hypothyroidism. Ive tried clomid too. Au naturale tho til the doc says otherwise! I feel like I now have a fighting chance. Btw, my tr was at Chapel Hill TRC with Dr. Berger :)Click to expand...

I have heard very good things about DR. Berger, I hope we all get a BFP real soon. you know when you are yong you avoid as much as possible not to get pregnant and now we want to, it like pulling teeth, its crazy, its like a roller coaster ride,I do hope this is going to be the miracle pill.FRIENDS:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?
> 
> Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow congrats on the weight loss, FX for you Shay:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stmom Thursday marks a year for me and I am hoping this happens soon. It seems each month I become closer but now yet! And it seems a lot of the tr moms that have gotten pregnant has left the sites. I was soooo excited for many of them.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand how you feel it will be a year for me in May, I'm also trying to lose some weight I'm down about 10 lbs and want to loose some more, AF is due Monday and if I don't get the BFP this month I will go and have the test done so that we can see if everything is still opened. We've saved up enough money for the test PTL.....
> We really are due for some BFP's around hereClick to expand...

You are definitely right about that, it's like we took a dive in this thread I am so looking for some positives this cycle and next I am so hopeful for us


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Shay and girls! Cd7 and my temp has dropped so as long as this continues tomorrow, I will start opks then. Might have been mouth breathing. Shay, I feel like good things are coming for you girl!! Feb is our month! Is Femara expensive?
> 
> Morning CJ I am so hoping that this is our month! I have even been dieting and walking trying to lose as much weight as I can. My cousin had a gastric bypass and lost 60 pounds and boom pregnant. I have lost only 15 so far but I am still excited. The Leterozole wasn't expensive it was $90.00 but the blessing for me is I was reimbursed because the insurance covered it so I only paid $8.00 I am thankful for that, the progesterone is now 28.00 and the ovidrel was 140.00 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow congrats on the weight loss, FX for you Shay:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stmom Thursday marks a year for me and I am hoping this happens soon. It seems each month I become closer but now yet! And it seems a lot of the tr moms that have gotten pregnant has left the sites. I was soooo excited for many of them.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand how you feel it will be a year for me in May, I'm also trying to lose some weight I'm down about 10 lbs and want to loose some more, AF is due Monday and if I don't get the BFP this month I will go and have the test done so that we can see if everything is still opened. We've saved up enough money for the test PTL.....
> We really are due for some BFP's around hereClick to expand...
> 
> You are definitely right about that, it's like we took a dive in this thread I am so looking for some positives this cycle and next I am so hopeful for usClick to expand...

Me too Shay! FX for us all to get our little bundles of joy!


----------



## cj72

Sorry Brandi. When is it?

Mnj and shay, great job on the weight loss. I'm back on the wagon again myself. Day 3 of the diet. So sleepy...I don't want to go to work! Had the worst annoying right side pain last night. I hope it wasnt "o". No ewcm or preseed and my temp was down (but I think I was mouth breathing). we shall see :)


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> Jojo how are you holding up little momma??
> 
> AFM I am finally back in my medium scrubs and only 7 pounds from my pre TR weight. I gained 25 after the TR and then 34 while pregnant so needless to say I was feeling a bit on the fatty side =)
> DHs vasectomy is back on schedule :( not sure how I feel about it yet.

I'm still here Melissa and can't wait for LO to come now:thumbup:

Why don't you and DH put off the vasectomy for a while? You are still really young`and have plenty of time to change your minds about having another LO. Be so sure about it before going ahead. I know you have to wait a while after the molar pregnancy but dont do something you will both regret later on xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

jojo1972 said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Jojo how are you holding up little momma??
> 
> AFM I am finally back in my medium scrubs and only 7 pounds from my pre TR weight. I gained 25 after the TR and then 34 while pregnant so needless to say I was feeling a bit on the fatty side =)
> DHs vasectomy is back on schedule :( not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> I'm still here Melissa and can't wait for LO to come now:thumbup:
> 
> Why don't you and DH put off the vasectomy for a while? You are still really young`and have plenty of time to change your minds about having another LO. Be so sure about it before going ahead. I know you have to wait a while after the molar pregnancy but dont do something you will both regret later on xxxClick to expand...

DH is terrified that I will die! I can understand how he feels because the molar pregnancy scared the shit out of me and I won't even have sex with him because I am worried. Then he brings up the fact that after we wait the 2 years as sugested that I will be in the age bracket of higher risks for birth defects and chromosomal abnormalities :( this is something that terrifies me. So I am torn between his feelings and mine :( he did say he wouldn't go through with it if I didn't give my blessings. So I guess I need to have a heart to heart with him.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Mrstruth said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!
> 
> I am sooo sorry for you Willow :hugs: I was a day or two late this cycle more like one. and tested three times at 5pm two lines Clear lines no faint came thru, then at 9 it was faint and at 12am it was more like invisible and at 8am af showed. This is every other month and three months straightClick to expand...

Thanks Shay! It helps me so very much to see that I am not the only one going through the same things!! I spotted just a lil last night so do I count that as DAY 1? I took 2 months off of clomid so going to try again with it this month on cycle days 5-9 so maybe we will have a sticky bean this month for ALL of US!!! FX'D for EVERYONE!!:flower:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!
> 
> I am sooo sorry for you Willow :hugs: I was a day or two late this cycle more like one. and tested three times at 5pm two lines Clear lines no faint came thru, then at 9 it was faint and at 12am it was more like invisible and at 8am af showed. This is every other month and three months straightClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Shay! It helps me so very much to see that I am not the only one going through the same things!! I spotted just a lil last night so do I count that as DAY 1? I took 2 months off of clomid so going to try again with it this month on cycle days 5-9 so maybe we will have a sticky bean this month for ALL of US!!! FX'D for EVERYONE!!:flower:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry Willow, Fx that this will be your month......I know its hard on us all, I keep thinking that my body should be like it once was when I got pg with my other 2, I'm trusting that we will all get our little bundles. :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!
> 
> :hugs: FX it will happen for you soon.Click to expand...

Stmom have they done your HSG yet? Maybe I missed that post when I was away.... It was pretty easy for me just very uncomfortable! I think my doc was just as excited as we were to see those tubes spill over! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, and I am so glad to have friends on here that we can share our trials and encourage each other!! Just wanted to say thanks to ALL!! :friends:

Going to try to keep my day busy :dishes::laundry: to keep from breaking down and boo hooing all dang day! Hormones...UGH!! :wacko:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!
> 
> :hugs: FX it will happen for you soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Stmom have they done your HSG yet? Maybe I missed that post when I was away.... It was pretty easy for me just very uncomfortable! I think my doc was just as excited as we were to see those tubes spill over! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, and I am so glad to have friends on here that we can share our trials and encourage each other!! Just wanted to say thanks to ALL!! :friends:
> 
> Going to try to keep my day busy :dishes::laundry: to keep from breaking down and boo hooing all dang day! Hormones...UGH!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Not yet just saved up enough to have it done, AF is due Monday so if she shows up I will call and set it up. Btw who is your Dr Willow? I know you live in south Mississippi 2 just wanted to see if its the same Dr. John Holland is who did the TR and who I will see until I get that BFP


----------



## BrandiCanucks

mnjhowell said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Jojo how are you holding up little momma??
> 
> AFM I am finally back in my medium scrubs and only 7 pounds from my pre TR weight. I gained 25 after the TR and then 34 while pregnant so needless to say I was feeling a bit on the fatty side =)
> DHs vasectomy is back on schedule :( not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> I'm still here Melissa and can't wait for LO to come now:thumbup:
> 
> Why don't you and DH put off the vasectomy for a while? You are still really young`and have plenty of time to change your minds about having another LO. Be so sure about it before going ahead. I know you have to wait a while after the molar pregnancy but dont do something you will both regret later on xxxClick to expand...
> 
> DH is terrified that I will die! I can understand how he feels because the molar pregnancy scared the shit out of me and I won't even have sex with him because I am worried. Then he brings up the fact that after we wait the 2 years as sugested that I will be in the age bracket of higher risks for birth defects and chromosomal abnormalities :( this is something that terrifies me. So I am torn between his feelings and mine :( he did say he wouldn't go through with it if I didn't give my blessings. So I guess I need to have a heart to heart with him.Click to expand...

If you're not ready for it, don't have him go through with it. But I think it is awesome that he loves and respects you so much so as to take in your feelings as consideration, and is willing to hold off until you are comfortable.


----------



## jlb2010

Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?


----------



## tiatammy

hello ladies hope all is well with all of you, I try to get on here as much as I can, but it doesnt always work out, please except my opology, If I dont address everyone, but I do wish all of you the best and lots of baby dust. I start on 1000mg metformin tomm. I do hope I dont get any side effects, so far on 500mg I am doing much better at first I had awful headaches, but that has cleared up,but now I have to up the dosage to 1000mg tomm. and then next week up it to 1500mg, FRIENDS.


----------



## stmom26

jlb2010 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?

Welcome to the group
I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Well today is the day AF is supposed to show!! I poas this morning and BFN again so I am patiently waiting for her to show her ugly face!! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, I just hope soon!! My husband about to go to work out of town so will make things even more difficult! :cry:
> 
> FX"D for you SHAY!!
> 
> :hugs: FX it will happen for you soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Stmom have they done your HSG yet? Maybe I missed that post when I was away.... It was pretty easy for me just very uncomfortable! I think my doc was just as excited as we were to see those tubes spill over! I get so discouraged month after month but I know it will happen, and I am so glad to have friends on here that we can share our trials and encourage each other!! Just wanted to say thanks to ALL!! :friends:
> 
> Going to try to keep my day busy :dishes::laundry: to keep from breaking down and boo hooing all dang day! Hormones...UGH!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet just saved up enough to have it done, AF is due Monday so if she shows up I will call and set it up. Btw who is your Dr Willow? I know you live in south Mississippi 2 just wanted to see if its the same Dr. John Holland is who did the TR and who I will see until I get that BFPClick to expand...

ep thats who also did mine and I am also seeing until that BFP!!! Great guy just hard to get to see them always so busy. Wow!! So amazing we met each other!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Sorry for the typo STMOM but was supposed to be YEP!! @ The 28th Place


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Sorry for the typo STMOM but was supposed to be YEP!! @ The 28th Place

Lol that's OK they do stay so busy....I really like him Dr Benton was my Dr with my youngest and has great bedside manners.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

jlb2010 said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?

He did mine last April!! They are all clear according to the HSG!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typo STMOM but was supposed to be YEP!! @ The 28th Place
> 
> Lol that's OK they do stay so busy....I really like him Dr Benton was my Dr with my youngest and has great bedside manners.Click to expand...

Is he at FG or Wesley? Would like to find one that I really like!! Just been out of touch with baby docs for a while! :dohh:


----------



## jojo1972

mnjhowell said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Jojo how are you holding up little momma??
> 
> AFM I am finally back in my medium scrubs and only 7 pounds from my pre TR weight. I gained 25 after the TR and then 34 while pregnant so needless to say I was feeling a bit on the fatty side =)
> DHs vasectomy is back on schedule :( not sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> I'm still here Melissa and can't wait for LO to come now:thumbup:
> 
> Why don't you and DH put off the vasectomy for a while? You are still really young`and have plenty of time to change your minds about having another LO. Be so sure about it before going ahead. I know you have to wait a while after the molar pregnancy but dont do something you will both regret later on xxxClick to expand...
> 
> DH is terrified that I will die! I can understand how he feels because the molar pregnancy scared the shit out of me and I won't even have sex with him because I am worried. Then he brings up the fact that after we wait the 2 years as sugested that I will be in the age bracket of higher risks for birth defects and chromosomal abnormalities :( this is something that terrifies me. So I am torn between his feelings and mine :( he did say he wouldn't go through with it if I didn't give my blessings. So I guess I need to have a heart to heart with him.Click to expand...

I thought it was a year at the most that you had to wait? How is the HCG coming down? I agree about the heart to heart as it sounds like you both are a little unsure. I'm 40 now hun and the numbers for birth defects that they do at the hospital have came back so good for both pregnancies. I know theres always that chance but that does go for all age groups. I really hope you and DH come to the right decision for both of you xxx


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the typo STMOM but was supposed to be YEP!! @ The 28th Place
> 
> Lol that's OK they do stay so busy....I really like him Dr Benton was my Dr with my youngest and has great bedside manners.Click to expand...
> 
> Is he at FG or Wesley? Would like to find one that I really like!! Just been out of touch with baby docs for a while! :dohh:Click to expand...

He's at FG, also @28th place, wow you had TR a month before me, this is so cool that we've met on here.


----------



## cj72

Morning girls :) Just sprinkling a little baby dust on our thread :)


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Morning girls :) Just sprinkling a little baby dust on our thread :)

Thanks CJ we all need it, I am so looking forward to many BFPs within this thread


----------



## jlb2010

stmom26 said:


> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?


----------



## stmom26

jlb2010 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?Click to expand...

I was sore and it took a few weeks to get back to normal but it wasn't that bad.
I went back at 6 weeks to have a check-up and he answered any questions that I had, and has told me if I have any questions that I think of to call and they will gladly answer them.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Morning girls :) Just sprinkling a little baby dust on our thread :)

Thanks cj!! AF is killing me this month idk why??? Hopefully it will be over soon so we can start trying again!!!:happydance:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

jlb2010 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?Click to expand...

Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Ladies I have a question.... What can I use to make my uterus healthier?? I honestly think that may be our problem. My lil bean just not sticking and I was wondering if there was something more that I can do?? I am going back to work after knee surgery on Monday so maybe I can start getting some post-tr weight off and I know that will help too!! Thanks in advance and any advice is helpful!!


----------



## cj72

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Ladies I have a question.... What can I use to make my uterus healthier?? I honestly think that may be our problem. My lil bean just not sticking and I was wondering if there was something more that I can do?? I am going back to work after knee surgery on Monday so maybe I can start getting some post-tr weight off and I know that will help too!! Thanks in advance and any advice is helpful!!

I was takng B6 and 800 mg folic acid every day and evening primrose oil until "o" . I still take folic acid, but until I see the re, Im cleansing my body of all this stuff ad letting him decide whats best. Also heard red raspberry leaf tea was good until o, but I love my earl grey had I didnt like rr tea.


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, my HSG test it scheduled for next month. Can't wait, I'm a little nervous and happy. Maybe I can get some answers on why I haven't conceived yet. March will mark 2 yrs since my reversal


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, my HSG test it scheduled for next month. Can't wait, I'm a little nervous and happy. Maybe I can get some answers on why I haven't conceived yet. March will mark 2 yrs since my reversal

Fx'd for you!! Its so exciting and a lil painful at the same time!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## jlb2010

BaByWiLLoW said:


> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and hello neighbor :friends:. I am sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. This is my first major surgery and i'm a weenie when it comes to pain lol. If you dont mind me asking, have you had any luck on conceiving since your surgery? My hopes are way up, but i'm scared that it's not going to happen the way I want it to..


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

jlb2010 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and hello neighbor :friends:. I am sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. This is my first major surgery and i'm a weenie when it comes to pain lol. If you dont mind me asking, have you had any luck on conceiving since your surgery? My hopes are way up, but i'm scared that it's not going to happen the way I want it to..Click to expand...

I was also scared but the excitement of having another lil one running around my house far outweighed the fear of the surgery!! We have been trying for 9 cycles now with no success but not giving up!! I am 36 and my baby is about to be 16 so its been quite a while since I had a baby so maybe it will happen quickly for you but for alot of us its taking its time. I honestly was thinking when I first got the tr that I would get prego right away like I did when I was 20 but it hasnt worked that way for me but sure has been a great experience, meeting new people, and learning so much about the miracle of having a baby!! I wish you great success but I also believe that every woman is different so it may be easy for you but not so much for me... Just dont get discouraged if it doesnt happen right away(which is easier said than done). How old are you?


----------



## jlb2010

BaByWiLLoW said:


> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jlb2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new here and needed some of my worries answered. Dr John holland in Hattiesburg is doing my tubal reversal surgery in 2 weeks. I am soooo nervous. Has anyone used him for this surgery?
> 
> Welcome to the group
> I have used him he's really good, I don't have any complaints at all. Good luck with everything:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks stmom26 :hi: How was everything after the surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks and hello neighbor :friends:. I am sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. This is my first major surgery and i'm a weenie when it comes to pain lol. If you dont mind me asking, have you had any luck on conceiving since your surgery? My hopes are way up, but i'm scared that it's not going to happen the way I want it to..Click to expand...
> 
> I was also scared but the excitement of having another lil one running around my house far outweighed the fear of the surgery!! We have been trying for 9 cycles now with no success but not giving up!! I am 36 and my baby is about to be 16 so its been quite a while since I had a baby so maybe it will happen quickly for you but for alot of us its taking its time. I honestly was thinking when I first got the tr that I would get prego right away like I did when I was 20 but it hasnt worked that way for me but sure has been a great experience, meeting new people, and learning so much about the miracle of having a baby!! I wish you great success but I also believe that every woman is different so it may be easy for you but not so much for me... Just dont get discouraged if it doesnt happen right away(which is easier said than done). How old are you?Click to expand...

29


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]


Thanks and hello neighbor :friends:. I am sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. This is my first major surgery and i'm a weenie when it comes to pain lol. If you dont mind me asking, have you had any luck on conceiving since your surgery? My hopes are way up, but i'm scared that it's not going to happen the way I want it to..[/QUOTE]

I was also scared but the excitement of having another lil one running around my house far outweighed the fear of the surgery!! We have been trying for 9 cycles now with no success but not giving up!! I am 36 and my baby is about to be 16 so its been quite a while since I had a baby so maybe it will happen quickly for you but for alot of us its taking its time. I honestly was thinking when I first got the tr that I would get prego right away like I did when I was 20 but it hasnt worked that way for me but sure has been a great experience, meeting new people, and learning so much about the miracle of having a baby!! I wish you great success but I also believe that every woman is different so it may be easy for you but not so much for me... Just dont get discouraged if it doesnt happen right away(which is easier said than done). How old are you?[/QUOTE]

29[/QUOTE]

You are still young so maybe it will be easier for you!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Don't let the surgery scare ya!! FX'D for you!!


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :) Just sprinkling a little baby dust on our thread :)
> 
> Thanks cj!! AF is killing me this month idk why??? Hopefully it will be over soon so we can start trying again!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry Willow :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Welcome Jib ;)

Sorry about af Willow. That witch needs to take a 9 month hike!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Welcome Jib ;)
> 
> Sorry about af Willow. That witch needs to take a 9 month hike!

I wouldnt know how to act if she didnt show her ugly face its been so long but I sure would like to refresh my memory soon!! Lol Thanks for the sympathy and she has finally eased off a little!! :hugs:

Thanks stmom too!!:hugs:


----------



## jlb2010

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Jlb I am from Richton too!! I had my tr last April and the first week is tough but for me after that I was up and going, I went back to work after 3 weeks!! :hugs:


Thanks and hello neighbor :friends:. I am sooooo nervous and excited at the same time. This is my first major surgery and i'm a weenie when it comes to pain lol. If you dont mind me asking, have you had any luck on conceiving since your surgery? My hopes are way up, but i'm scared that it's not going to happen the way I want it to..[/QUOTE]

I was also scared but the excitement of having another lil one running around my house far outweighed the fear of the surgery!! We have been trying for 9 cycles now with no success but not giving up!! I am 36 and my baby is about to be 16 so its been quite a while since I had a baby so maybe it will happen quickly for you but for alot of us its taking its time. I honestly was thinking when I first got the tr that I would get prego right away like I did when I was 20 but it hasnt worked that way for me but sure has been a great experience, meeting new people, and learning so much about the miracle of having a baby!! I wish you great success but I also believe that every woman is different so it may be easy for you but not so much for me... Just dont get discouraged if it doesnt happen right away(which is easier said than done). How old are you?[/QUOTE]

29[/QUOTE]

You are still young so maybe it will be easier for you!![/QUOTE]

Thanks for the encouragement guys!!!! :)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Well today is cycle DAY 4 so I will start the clomid tomorrow!!!!! I am so ready!! Bring on the triplets!! Lol :happydance: Everyone has told us we would have twins and they run on both sides of our families so I am prepared for an abundance of children!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Just finished catching up on this thread! Whoa! Lots of activity! Clomid, hsg, iui's! Welcome all the newbies! 
Afm- round three of clomid.... finish two days ago and am currently in the throws of clomid induced emotional dysfunction.. and the clomid headaches.. geez.. just a few more days and should be close to being back to normal then plummeted in the tww


----------



## cj72

Aw, Alley, been there, done that. The mega mood swings and headaches are horrible :( Hope it goes well for you both!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello alley how have you been? 
Momsbaby I am so sorry yesterday marked a yr since reversal surgery and I don't have my sticky bean! It can be sad and overwhelming, but least we are keep going.

Willow I am seeking the same answers its like my beanie won't stick!


----------



## dpitts1341

Well ladies. Look what I got tonight.......... Sorry for the language, but I am shitting my pants! I am 13dpo

I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me......


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Well ladies. Look what I got tonight.......... Sorry for the language, but I am shitting my pants! I am 13dpo
> 
> I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me......
> 
> View attachment 564453

Oh I see it too DPitts :happydance: for ya


----------



## alleysm

BIG PHUCKING POSITIVE!!! Was this a clomid cycle too or a break cycle???


----------



## stickybean4

How exciting dpitts. I definitely see it.


----------



## dpitts1341

alleysm said:


> BIG PHUCKING POSITIVE!!! Was this a clomid cycle too or a break cycle???

It was a clomid break. Honestly I bought the tests tonight thinking I want to make sure because I should be starting clomid again next week. Ok I am breaking my silence........ This is the only cycle we have tried egg whites as lube. There I said it, we used egg whites. We had used preseed in the past with no luck so I thought why not try it. Next cycle the doc will have me on clomid so it can't hurt. Hubby and I had a good laugh about it at the time but you don't need too much FYI. Now that we saw the 2 pink lines we are laughing saying a) this child will love to farm or b) the baby will have cute little tail feathers. The egg white is pure protein, you don't want any of the yolk! The whites mimic CF and give the sperm protein (food) while on their journey to the egg. 

I had tried clomid in dec and I didn't have any luck and this is our 8th cycle TTC. I thought what the heck we can try it. I am a believer. You can look at my chart and see that my temps were kinda flat this cycle and only just started to rise. The only things different this cycle were that my nips were on FIRE. I mean even my shirt in them made them sore and for a few days I was starving like I can't get enough to eat. Everything else I would have totally thought I was out this month and was ready to start my clomid cycle next week. Just hoping this is real and it sticks.


----------



## alleysm

How the hell did you get the egg whites in your Victoria?


----------



## dpitts1341

alleysm said:


> How the hell did you get the egg whites in your Victoria?

A little medicine syringe. Easy breezy. Separated the egg in a cup. Sucked up the whites and injected


----------



## stmom26

I'm going to give it a try next cycle if the Witch shows up Monday


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congratulations dpitts, can't wait to see your first scan pics xxx


----------



## momsbaby

That's very interesting. I'm so gonna try that :)


----------



## cj72

Yay yay yay, dpitts! I'm so happy for you!!! I about died laughing about the Victoria comment :) I hope this is a happy, healthy, easy pregnancy for you, girl! You deserve it! Told my OH about your secret and now he says he wants eggs for breakast...haha!

Cd11 for me and where the heck is my ewcm? I've been ready to go all the time, if you catch my drift, but no ewcm :( Gonna go get more preseed today. No pos on my opks either, and they are getting lighter! Less than a week until we see the RE.


----------



## dpitts1341

I am am crazy scared like this is some big joke, but wanted to say PRAISE GOD!


----------



## alleysm

Dpitts when are you going to dr for betas? Ask for progesterone check as well. Both numbers together are a better indicator.


----------



## dpitts1341

I will go Monday morning.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations dpitts! 
Alley, How have you been stranger? 
Welcome to all the newbies! I hope that your journeys to your :bfp: is a short one! 
Well, for me, I had a hysteroscopy done on Thursday to get prepared for my cryoablation. Come to find out, my lining is very thin. I suspected that it would be as I have been thinking that the lovely menopause was lurking. So maybe this will speed up the process. Because I have been on my lovely period since the 22nd of January! Not full on period, but enough to wear something! So by us having Addisyn when we did, it couldn't have happened at a more perfect time! So I am perfectly fine with "The Change" happening. I am looking forward to it!
Just letting you all know I am thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> I am am crazy scared like this is some big joke, but wanted to say PRAISE GOD!

I'm praying that this is your sticky bean Dpitts. Try not to worry until you go to the Dr and enjoy this weekend with your DH ( I know easier said than done, I'm a worry wart)


----------



## mnjhowell

dpitts1341 said:


> well ladies. Look what i got tonight.......... Sorry for the language, but i am shitting my pants! I am 13dpo
> 
> i hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me......
> 
> View attachment 564453


congratulations!! I am Über ucking happy excited for you!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Dpitts, WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!! I hope and pray this LO sticks!!:hugs:

Cj, TRY THE EGGWHITES, GIRL!!! Forget the preseed this cycle!!! What do you have to loose! I am soooo going to try that next cycle:thumbup: 

Yeah!! I hope this is the beginning of lots of Feb BFPs:happydance:

Hope you all are having a fab weekend:)


----------



## mnjhowell

DO NOT USE EGG WHITES AS LUBE! YOU ARE RISKING INFECTING YOURSELF, YOUR UTERUS AND YOUR EMBRYO WITH SALMONELLA! 

I'm sorry but this has to be the most irresponsible, stupid thing I've ever heard in my 17 years of OB/Gyn nursing!!


----------



## dpitts1341

mnjhowell said:


> DO NOT USE EGG WHITES AS LUBE! YOU ARE RISKING INFECTING YOURSELF, YOUR UTERUS AND YOUR EMBRYO WITH SALMONELLA!
> 
> I'm sorry but this has to be the most irresponsible, stupid thing I've ever heard in my 17 years of OB/Gyn nursing!!

No disrespect but my doc said it was ok and it worked for me.


----------



## jasminep0489

Bout time we had another BFP on here!! Congrats on the news Dpitts!! :flower:
Bet we are gonna have some ladies stocking up on eggs around here. :thumbup: Makes sense though. I knew about the CF qualities but not about the protein helping the sperm. Love the things said about beanie coming out with feathers and loving the farm...Too cute! Praying this is your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

dpitts1341 said:


> Well ladies. Look what I got tonight.......... Sorry for the language, but I am shitting my pants! I am 13dpo
> 
> I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me......
> 
> View attachment 564453

Congrats dpitts!!! :happydance: Maybe you are the beginning of many babies this month!!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

alleysm said:


> Just finished catching up on this thread! Whoa! Lots of activity! Clomid, hsg, iui's! Welcome all the newbies!
> Afm- round three of clomid.... finish two days ago and am currently in the throws of clomid induced emotional dysfunction.. and the clomid headaches.. geez.. just a few more days and should be close to being back to normal then plummeted in the tww

 I s

Hopefully this one sticks Allysm!! Sorry for all the side effects...I start my cycle of clomid tonight!! I take mine at night so last time I took it wasnt too bad and I am hoping it wont be too bad this!! fx'D FOR YOU!!


----------



## mnjhowell

dpitts1341 said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> DO NOT USE EGG WHITES AS LUBE! YOU ARE RISKING INFECTING YOURSELF, YOUR UTERUS AND YOUR EMBRYO WITH SALMONELLA!
> 
> I'm sorry but this has to be the most irresponsible, stupid thing I've ever heard in my 17 years of OB/Gyn nursing!!
> 
> No disrespect but my doc said it was ok and it worked for me.Click to expand...

Well you need a new doctor, because that's like telling you it's ok to smoke pot while pregnant!


----------



## alleysm

Egg whites are sold pasteurized in a carton in case anyone wanted to use them. My husband drinks them every morning. Perfectly safe. Now convincing him I'm going to use his breakfast in my Victoria may be a bit difficult to achieve. My biggest feat with extra lube of any kind is once the party downtown starts it all seems to end up on the out side versus the inside so is it really helping the swimmers break through the hostile cervix?


----------



## dpitts1341

alleysm said:


> Egg whites are sold pasteurized in a carton in case anyone wanted to use them. My husband drinks them every morning. Perfectly safe. Now convincing him I'm going to use his breakfast in my Victoria may be a bit difficult to achieve. My biggest feat with extra lube of any kind is once the party downtown starts it all seems to end up on the out side versus the inside so is it really helping the swimmers break through the hostile cervix?

I used a very small bit inside after foreplay and before bd. Then I put more in a soft cup about 1.5 ml and after bd put the soft cup in. 

There are a ton of sites on google that tell you how to do it, just use caution and this method may not be for everyone. 

I am hoping that each on of you gets your :bfp:


----------



## alleysm

dpitts1341 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Egg whites are sold pasteurized in a carton in case anyone wanted to use them. My husband drinks them every morning. Perfectly safe. Now convincing him I'm going to use his breakfast in my Victoria may be a bit difficult to achieve. My biggest feat with extra lube of any kind is once the party downtown starts it all seems to end up on the out side versus the inside so is it really helping the swimmers break through the hostile cervix?
> 
> I used a very small bit inside after foreplay and before bd. Then I put more in a soft cup about 1.5 ml and after bd put the soft cup in.
> 
> There are a ton of sites on google that tell you how to do it, just use caution and this method may not be for everyone.
> 
> I am hoping that each on of you gets your :bfp:Click to expand...

Can you imagine me in the bed with dh getting ready to party downtown and I say "hold that thought Victoria needs your breakfast can you hand me that medicine dropper real quick Hun" lmao! He already calls preseed slip and slide...


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> dpitts1341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Egg whites are sold pasteurized in a carton in case anyone wanted to use them. My husband drinks them every morning. Perfectly safe. Now convincing him I'm going to use his breakfast in my Victoria may be a bit difficult to achieve. My biggest feat with extra lube of any kind is once the party downtown starts it all seems to end up on the out side versus the inside so is it really helping the swimmers break through the hostile cervix?
> 
> I used a very small bit inside after foreplay and before bd. Then I put more in a soft cup about 1.5 ml and after bd put the soft cup in.
> 
> There are a ton of sites on google that tell you how to do it, just use caution and this method may not be for everyone.
> 
> I am hoping that each on of you gets your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you imagine me in the bed with dh getting ready to party downtown and I say "hold that thought Victoria needs your breakfast can you hand me that medicine dropper real quick Hun" lmao! He already calls preseed slip and slide...Click to expand...

I talked to dh last night about it and he said.... well if it will help us get that bfp


----------



## alleysm

With all of the other pills and potions and feet up the wall, softcups and the the like that ive tried i may as well give dh breakfast drink a try!


----------



## stmom26

alleysm said:


> With all of the other pills and potions and feet up the wall, softcups and the the like that ive tried i may as well give dh breakfast drink a try!

Alleysm I was thinking last night you know you want a baby when...lol


----------



## alleysm

Lmao.. My "you know you want a baby when" list would put me in a padded room! Lmao.. The shit I have done and consumed is ridiculous ! ... And it ain't over yet !


----------



## cj72

Jo, hows the baby? You'd better have her soon or she'll be crawling out of there!


----------



## jojo1972

I've tried everything lol. Had my bloody show on Thursday and contractions started in the afternoon and lasted right through til Friday morning then stopped. Started getting them Friday/Saturday night and morning then they stopped again :( it's now Sunday and nada again. I've tried dtd, walking, bouncing on the ball. Even tried a hot curry which burnt my bum so badly and I won't be trying again in a hurry lol. I just feel so exhausted now from the pains and lack of sleep from it all. Just hoping things will kick off real soon and not stop. The constant backache is awful :( xxx


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

jojo1972 said:


> I've tried everything lol. Had my bloody show on Thursday and contractions started in the afternoon and lasted right through til Friday morning then stopped. Started getting them Friday/Saturday night and morning then they stopped again :( it's now Sunday and nada again. I've tried dtd, walking, bouncing on the ball. Even tried a hot curry which burnt my bum so badly and I won't be trying again in a hurry lol. I just feel so exhausted now from the pains and lack of sleep from it all. Just hoping things will kick off real soon and not stop. The constant backache is awful :( xxx

Awwww... I hope the little one comes very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

I started my clomid (50mg) last night!! Let's see after a 2 month break if it works this time!! I am quite undecided about using the egg whites because I seem to have pretty good cm (sorry tmi) so I dont know if I should?? Love laughing at Allys and Stmom about it though!! Girls yall let me know how it works and if I am the only one still with no bfp because of eggs i sure will scramble(no yolk of course) em up and let the dh have breakfast in bed!! LOL


----------



## cj72

jojo1972 said:


> I've tried everything lol. Had my bloody show on Thursday and contractions started in the afternoon and lasted right through til Friday morning then stopped. Started getting them Friday/Saturday night and morning then they stopped again :( it's now Sunday and nada again. I've tried dtd, walking, bouncing on the ball. Even tried a hot curry which burnt my bum so badly and I won't be trying again in a hurry lol. I just feel so exhausted now from the pains and lack of sleep from it all. Just hoping things will kick off real soon and not stop. The constant backache is awful :( xxx

Aw, Jo! I bet its this week! Stay away from curry, lol! Praying its an easy deliver soon, sweetie!


----------



## stmom26

Well AF got me so I'm on CD1 but it's a new month


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> Well AF got me so I'm on CD1 but it's a new month

This can be your month!!!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> Well AF got me so I'm on CD1 but it's a new month

Keeping my FX'D this is the month!!! Much :dust: to you!!


Congrats Dpitts:wohoo:


I am loving all the excitement going on!! :happydance:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Crazy computer with all this bad weather posted twice! Everyone have a great week!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Dpitts I am happy for you! What a great v-day present!

Jojo I hope your bundle of joy come soon so you could relax and enjoy your baby in your arms

As for me last day on femara and my cd12 scan is Friday and my IUI is next Monday :happydance:


----------



## alleysm

Dpitts... Don't forget to update us with your betas and progesterone numbers! Labs today right?


----------



## dpitts1341

Yes labs today and I am scared to death.


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF got me so I'm on CD1 but it's a new month
> 
> Keeping my FX'D this is the month!!! Much :dust: to you!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Dpitts:wohoo:
> 
> 
> I am loving all the excitement going on!! :happydance:Click to expand...

FX's crossed for you this month too Willow


----------



## alleysm

dpitts1341 said:


> Yes labs today and I am scared to death.

Will you get results today or do you have to wait? The waiting is torture!


----------



## momsbaby

Dpitts I'm praying for you


----------



## dpitts1341

Thank you ladies, I am not sure if I will get the results today, I sure hope I do :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

dpitts1341 said:


> Yes labs today and I am scared to death.

Fx for you...:hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

The countdown begins Mrstruth... I am so excited for you!! Did your insurance pay for the IUI? I will have to check and see if we have a doctor that does that here and if my ins covers too!! May be the next step for us!! Much baby dust to you!! 

Dpitts good luck with labs today!!


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Thank you ladies, I am not sure if I will get the results today, I sure hope I do :)

FX'd for ya sweetie please let us know how it goes


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dpitts, so excited for you:hugs: praying for good numbers:thumbup::flower:


----------



## cj72

Yay dpitts!! Big numbers baby!! 

Excited for you Shay!


----------



## dpitts1341

Well they tested for beta and progesterone. Progesterone was not back from the lab when I talked to the nurse so she said she would call me tomorrow but my beta was 206. So that is good she said for 16dpo. 

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it.


----------



## alleysm

That's a good beta!! Hope you get your progesterone result today! Hope it's fabulous too!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is a great beta Dpitts!!!! Are they going to do another beta? Looks like baby is snuggling in for a nice long ride! :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

dpitts1341 said:


> Well they tested for beta and progesterone. Progesterone was not back from the lab when I talked to the nurse so she said she would call me tomorrow but my beta was 206. So that is good she said for 16dpo.
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it.

Aww yay, so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Dpitts great numbers :happydance: 

Afm I started taking opk's due to the fact femara and any fertility drug can make you ovulate early and although the test aren't positive yet. I normally don't get two lines at all even faded until cd11 I have been receiving them since cd8 yesterday and it's getting darker which lead me to believe by Friday cd or cd13 I may ovulate early this cycle and not cd 14 or 15 as I normally do! Is that a bad thing?


----------



## stmom26

Well DHS and I have talked and decided not to have the HSG test done this month we've got hit by a tornado Sunday night and we are still without power, so we feel that the money we have put back for that, can be used to replace the food in our freezer. We are blessed it passed over us and we still have a house, people on our street were not so blessed there are 3 houses gone on our Street alone....


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> Well DHS and I have talked and decided not to have the HSG test done this month we've got hit by a tornado Sunday night and we are still without power, so we feel that the money we have put back for that, can be used to replace the food in our freezer. We are blessed it passed over us and we still have a house, people on our street were not so blessed there are 3 houses gone on our Street alone....

OMG Robin, I sure hope you guys are ok. My prayers are with you.


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well DHS and I have talked and decided not to have the HSG test done this month we've got hit by a tornado Sunday night and we are still without power, so we feel that the money we have put back for that, can be used to replace the food in our freezer. We are blessed it passed over us and we still have a house, people on our street were not so blessed there are 3 houses gone on our Street alone....
> 
> OMG Robin, I sure hope you guys are ok. My prayers are with you.Click to expand...

We are very blessed all of us are ok, we just did make it to the hallway in the house. The only think damaged on our house is our bedroom window is broken! 
I just feel so blessed! Is y'all see Hattiesburg/Petal Ms on the news that's us.


----------



## jonnanne3

WOW! I am so sorry to hear about the tornado! I am glad that you all are ok and very minamil damage! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

stmom26 said:


> dpitts1341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well DHS and I have talked and decided not to have the HSG test done this month we've got hit by a tornado Sunday night and we are still without power, so we feel that the money we have put back for that, can be used to replace the food in our freezer. We are blessed it passed over us and we still have a house, people on our street were not so blessed there are 3 houses gone on our Street alone....
> 
> OMG Robin, I sure hope you guys are ok. My prayers are with you.Click to expand...
> 
> We are very blessed all of us are ok, we just did make it to the hallway in the house. The only think damaged on our house is our bedroom window is broken!
> I just feel so blessed! Is y'all see Hattiesburg/Petal Ms on the news that's us.Click to expand...

So glad your family is okay!!


----------



## momsbaby

Stmom so glad your family is ok. 

Guess I'll be paying for all my fertility out of pocket. DH and I filled for blue cross and blue shield, just got a call from them saying due to my fertility issue they can't insure us. What a load of crap.


----------



## stmom26

Sorry momsbaby


----------



## dpitts1341

sorry momsbaby, keep your head up, things will turn around.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Great numbers Dpitts and sorry Momsbaby!!

Glad yall are safe stmom!!

Mrstruth are they doing you iui Friday? Then I would say you ovulating early is good but not so much if they are waiting until Monday... I could be wrong I just thought the egg only last 24 hours after O. I am keeping my FX'D!!

I started back to work today and my knee looks like it swallowed an egg its so swollen so lots of rest for me and dh better turn his back to me tonight I am so exhausted! Lol Cd 8 for me and no side effects(as of yet) for me from clomid!! YAY!!


----------



## alleysm

MrsT good luck!

Stmom I'm glad you are unscathed! How scary! So very sorry you have to put off your hsg..

Dpitts did you get your p4 numbers? Betas and p4 again tomorrow?

Momsbaby I feel your pain on fertility costs. Our insurances doesn't cover anything either. My obgyn has been kind enough to script clomid and monitor me but that's as far as she can go.... Too bad I can't get my hands on one trigger shot... LoL

Baby willow your lucky no clomid s/e the shit makes me crazy and daily headaches definitely don't help me feel sexy.. 

Afm cd 14, hope I ovulated this month, p4 labs next Tuesday.. Still trying to decide if I'm done ttc or if we give it a go with round 4 of clomid..


----------



## dpitts1341

Didn't hear from her today so assuming all is well. I have the ultrasound scheduled for feb 25th. She said I didn't need another beta unless I wanted to get pricked again. So I am still undecided about that..... It takes an hour drive 1 way 

Since you are cd14 you could always start trying using my method :)


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Great numbers Dpitts and sorry Momsbaby!!
> 
> Glad yall are safe stmom!!
> 
> Mrstruth are they doing you iui Friday? Then I would say you ovulating early is good but not so much if they are waiting until Monday... I could be wrong I just thought the egg only last 24 hours after O. I am keeping my FX'D!!
> 
> I started back to work today and my knee looks like it swallowed an egg its so swollen so lots of rest for me and dh better turn his back to me tonight I am so exhausted! Lol Cd 8 for me and no side effects(as of yet) for me from clomid!! YAY!!

Praying for your knee sweetie, great about the clomid not giving you any side effects


----------



## mammaspath

congrats dpitts! the journey begins! how awesome!


----------



## jonnanne3

alleysm said:


> MrsT good luck!
> 
> Stmom I'm glad you are unscathed! How scary! So very sorry you have to put off your hsg..
> 
> Dpitts did you get your p4 numbers? Betas and p4 again tomorrow?
> 
> Momsbaby I feel your pain on fertility costs. Our insurances doesn't cover anything either. My obgyn has been kind enough to script clomid and monitor me but that's as far as she can go.... Too bad I can't get my hands on one trigger shot... LoL
> 
> Baby willow your lucky no clomid s/e the shit makes me crazy and daily headaches definitely don't help me feel sexy..
> 
> Afm cd 14, hope I ovulated this month, p4 labs next Tuesday.. Still trying to decide if I'm done ttc or if we give it a go with round 4 of clomid..

I feel like I failed you!!!!! :cry: :rofl: All I am saying is ........ QUADS!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## alleysm

Jonnanne - send some glitter our way !


----------



## jonnanne3

momsbaby said:


> Stmom so glad your family is ok.
> 
> Guess I'll be paying for all my fertility out of pocket. DH and I filled for blue cross and blue shield, just got a call from them saying due to my fertility issue they can't insure us. What a load of crap.

That is such crap! We got turned down from them too! So we went through Aetna and they were really easy good to work with. My complaint was they were too expensive! But we stayed with them for 5 years and then this year we changed over to Coventry Southern Health. I am assuming you are going for an individual policy. We are on a individual policy because we are self employed. Aetna covered everything! I never put anything down about fertility issues on any application! We got turned down by Anthem due to my arthritis! Which is normal osteo arthritis and I am not taking any meds for nor have I been treated for!!!! Almost everyone has freaking arthritis!!!!! :dohh:
Good luck! I hope you can get coverage with someone! Blue Cross (Anthem) is not the only insurance company out there! :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## momsbaby

jonnanne3 said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Stmom so glad your family is ok.
> 
> Guess I'll be paying for all my fertility out of pocket. DH and I filled for blue cross and blue shield, just got a call from them saying due to my fertility issue they can't insure us. What a load of crap.
> 
> That is such crap! We got turned down from them too! So we went through Aetna and they were really easy good to work with. My complaint was they were too expensive! But we stayed with them for 5 years and then this year we changed over to Coventry Southern Health. I am assuming you are going for an individual policy. We are on a individual policy because we are self employed. Aetna covered everything! I never put anything down about fertility issues on any application! We got turned down by Anthem due to my arthritis! Which is normal osteo arthritis and I am not taking any meds for nor have I been treated for!!!! Almost everyone has freaking arthritis!!!!! :dohh:
> Good luck! I hope you can get coverage with someone! Blue Cross (Anthem) is not the only insurance company out there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, my cousin told me to try Coventry so I guess I'll give them a call and see how things go. And this time I won't say a word about the fertility issue.


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Dpitts!

How is it going JoJo is there a baby yet?? 

Mrs.T FX'd for you this month also!!! 

Just popping in to check on all the TR ladies!!


----------



## Mrstruth

mamapath Beautiful baby! I love the Avi 

Thanks ladies for the wishes. I go in tomorrow due to me and the re fear of early ovulation I normally ovulate around cd 15 dec cycle as cd17 but early morning cd 8 i received a negative but faint line on opk I will post photos I have not received a positive but i tested everyday since and today the lines are definitely getting darker. and based on my history with the opks i know that tonight will definitely be positive! I also added a video to my journal. I am so excited, and scared if this iui doesn't work I will do another than a home iui, April off and then IVF in May.

Baby dust to all of the TR thread women :dust: :dust: :dust: : dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ladies, I'm wondering if anyone here has been told/read about needing another hsg or SA after a year passes since the last?

it's been exactly a year since hubby's SA and my HSG..wondering if i should do another?! how likely are tubes to close after showing open 15 mo. post surgery?

Dpitts..hoping all is Going well for you!

MrsT...wishing you a successful iui on the first go :)


----------



## babyhopesinmi

FaithHopeLove said:


> ladies, I'm wondering if anyone here has been told/read about needing another hsg or SA after a year passes since the last?
> 
> it's been exactly a year since hubby's SA and my HSG..wondering if i should do another?! how likely are tubes to close after showing open 15 mo. post surgery?
> 
> Dpitts..hoping all is Going well for you!
> 
> MrsT...wishing you a successful iui on the first go :)

Lots of things can cause tubes to become blocked (endometriosis, prior surgery in the area, STD's, etc.) so it is hard to say your tubes will never become blocked but, I had an HSG 2 years ago and found that my right tube was blocked but the left was open. When I asked if the ink had opened the left one, my RE said the spilling was good and almost immediate so she didn't think so. I had my TR 6 yrs ago.

Your doc should be able to look at the video to determine but unless one of the things mentioned above happens, your tubes should stay open.


----------



## dpitts1341

FaithHopeLove said:


> ladies, I'm wondering if anyone here has been told/read about needing another hsg or SA after a year passes since the last?
> 
> it's been exactly a year since hubby's SA and my HSG..wondering if i should do another?! how likely are tubes to close after showing open 15 mo. post surgery?
> 
> Dpitts..hoping all is Going well for you!
> 
> MrsT...wishing you a successful iui on the first go :)

Faith, I am doing ok. A little tired but really just scared. I am leaving this in God's hands and will wait for the ultrasound on the 25th.


----------



## dpitts1341

Nurse just called my progesterone from Monday was 45. She said that was perfect. Going for second beta tomorrow should have results Friday.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

awesome news, dpitts:happydance: you're off to a fabulous start:)


----------



## dpitts1341

Going tomorrow for my second beta, but I am starting to bleed. Only when I wipe, but I have had cramps this evening. :(


----------



## floppyears

Mrstruth said:


> Hello alley how have you been?
> Momsbaby I am so sorry yesterday marked a yr since reversal surgery and I don't have my sticky bean! It can be sad and overwhelming, but least we are keep going.
> 
> Willow I am seeking the same answers its like my beanie won't stick!




dpitts1341 said:


> Well they tested for beta and progesterone. Progesterone was not back from the lab when I talked to the nurse so she said she would call me tomorrow but my beta was 206. So that is good she said for 16dpo.
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate it.

congrats! great betas:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

dpitts1341 said:


> Going tomorrow for my second beta, but I am starting to bleed. Only when I wipe, but I have had cramps this evening. :(

oh no praying for the best


----------



## jojo1972

Love the name mommaspath :thumbup: So pretty x

I'm still here hanging in mommabrown, just hoping she makes her grand entrance very soon. How is it all going for you? x

Well I had another sweep on Tuesday and haven't made any progress from the last one I had at 38 weeks. I've asked to carry on with the pregnancy to avoid a section and they've agreed to let me go to 40 weeks before making the decision of whether to break my waters or c-section me :wacko: They are hoping she comes before then though, but the way I'm going, I'm going to go way over :wacko: x


----------



## Mommabrown

Well your little gal sounds a bit like mine. She wants to make a fashionably late entrance to the party. Lol I hope you do progress soon though. I know I am not one to deal with being uncomfortable to long...speaking of I only have 7 weeks left and they need to hurry up and go by! Fx she shows soon JoJo!


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad: moments like this makes me not want to be bothered with TTC. So they verified that the opk's were positive but stated that femara gives false positives. They stated that I normally have three or four follicles each side but this time I only have one and that's on the left, my lining was perfect I am cd 11 and my follicle is 13mm which may not become mature and is not worth another scan I am done with this TTC mess! My DH just have to face we can't have kids and this is OVER!! This has been more of a headache than anything in my life! Then the ultrasound tech asked me did I even have a right ovary OMG dummy


----------



## Mrstruth

Dpitts I am sorry maybe it's nothing


----------



## stmom26

Oh no Dpitts.. Praying for you that everything is ok


----------



## momsbaby

Mrst I'm so sorry. Keep your head high and put it a in gods hands. Maybe someday when you least expect it, it'll happen :)


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Shay! I'm praying that it happens for you girl


----------



## Mrstruth

momsbaby said:


> Mrst I'm so sorry. Keep your head high and put it a in gods hands. Maybe someday when you least expect it, it'll happen :)

Hopefully because its killing me! I am lost


----------



## jojo1972

On the up side today..... My eldest son has got engaged today :happydance: got a wedding to plan for next year sometime. Just waiting for them to decide the date and help them as much as possible. They've known each other from 5 years old and been friends ever since. Really is the fairytale for them both. I feel so proud :happydance:x


----------



## cj72

Jo, praying it doesn't go that long!!!

Dpitts, How are you? I did that will my pregnancies. Praying for good outcome!

Shay, so sorry babe. Fx'd or next mo.


----------



## dpitts1341

Thank you ladies. Just got back from my second beta but won't have the results until tomorrow. So I was spotting last night and it wasn't very much. Kinda a pink discharge and then turned like a brown color. Like old blood. Only on tp when I wipe. Not in my panties. Told my nurse about it this morning and she said that it can happen and sometimes that is implantation blood, I was like at 18dpo? She said sometimes it happens. She told me to call her if it gets worse or continues and doesn't go away. She said with my initial numbers of beta 206 and p4 of 45, that those were really good and not to worry just yet. I will feel better tomorrow after I hear my numbers. Spotting is all but gone now and was never really heavy so we will see, it is in God's hands. 

Jojo we are all waiting for the good news about your new little bundle and congrats on your son getting engaged, that is exciting. 

Shay hang in there, it WILL happen you have to believe that. You know this was the only month that I didn't care that I got pregnant? Not because I was quitting but because we have 5 people in my family with Oct birthdays. Low and behold that is what I got. Just keep loving on your man and do the IUI when the doc says. We are all here for you.


----------



## Mrstruth

Praying for a positive outcome for you Dpitts! 
Thank you so much ladies, I have another scan on Saturday at 8:30am to check the size of the one follicle that I had and when I will trigger! DH wants to still go Thur with it


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Good luck MrsT!! I am tring to find out if my insurance covers it so maybe I can do it in the next few days too I just dont know if our doctor does it?? Do you know Stmom if our doctor does it or anyone in our area that does??

I am sorry to hear that Dpitts!! I have heard quite a few people that have that happen in the beginning so try not to worry its prob nothing!! 

Stmom if you all need any help cleaning up or anything let us know!! 

Jojo maybe your lil one wont make you ait much longer!!


----------



## jojo1972

I'm in hospital waiting for LO to arrive lol. My waters broke on valentines day and I'm having irregular contractions now. Been put on the ward and will go down to labour ward later to be started off properly if they don't become regular. So hopefully baby will be here later today x


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Awww thats great JoJo!! No greater Valentine's gift!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Jojo!! Can't wait to see pics of your lil girl.

Dpitts, praying your numbers are great tomorrow!1

Shay, remember, all ti takes is one follicle and one sperm so this just might be your month!1 Hopefully, it is for you and Christina!!

AFM: I am finally getting my HSG!!! :happydance: I go on Wednesday at 11AM. I am so glad that we will finally know how things came out with the surgery. With my 2 CPs, I am sure at least one side is open or I have had 3 bad HPTs. If we get a confirmation that at least one side is good and open, we will be doing IUI in March. I have had 2 27 day cycles since my crazy cycle in Dec so maybe my LP has lengthened itself to 14 days.

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW!!


----------



## dpitts1341

So excited for you GalvanBaby! I am hoping for good news from your Hsg.


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Good luck MrsT!! I am tring to find out if my insurance covers it so maybe I can do it in the next few days too I just dont know if our doctor does it?? Do you know Stmom if our doctor does it or anyone in our area that does??
> 
> I am sorry to hear that Dpitts!! I have heard quite a few people that have that happen in the beginning so try not to worry its prob nothing!!
> 
> Stmom if you all need any help cleaning up or anything let us know!!
> 
> Jojo maybe your lil one wont make you ait much longer!!

I'm not sure if he does it or not sweetie.
And thanks for asking if you could help with the cleanup... We have had 3 different churches come by today to talk with us about the clean up, and said someone would be here this weekend to do it. Praise The Lord for that because God knows it has worried me to no end... We have power back now just got it on yesterday, still working on cable and Internet so I've tried to get on at least once a day to check in on everyone. 
Baby dust to us all TCC'ing


----------



## cj72

Yay, Jo! So excited for you guys!! Can't wait to see her! I hope this goes smoothly for you!

Galvan, praying for both to be open! Fxd!!

Willow, my insurance didn't pay fr it but my obgyn does iui for $195.

Shay, fx'd, babe! Remember what cheri22 said! We're gonna be bump buddies!

I visit the RE today and Im nervous. Wth are they planning to do to me for 2 hours? Btw, today shoud be "o" day :)


----------



## dpitts1341

Catch that egg CJ!


----------



## dpitts1341

Well nurse just called and I got my second beta #. It was 548. First draw was 206. It is calculating to double every 48-50 hours. Should I be scared?


----------



## jonnanne3

Dpitts, I wouldn't be scared. It is very close to doubling. Some people a slower at rising. Are they doing another beta to check again?


----------



## dpitts1341

I am doing another Monday and then first ultra sound the following Monday. Will be 5w 0d tomorrow


----------



## jonnanne3

I think they are great numbers! I would try and relax and enjoy your weekend. You are still very early and those are great numbers! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Can't wait to see your beautiful girl Jo!!!

Sounds like those numbers are great Dpitts! I know it's always scary seeing any blood. I know there wasn't a day go by that I didn't check after wiping. Even when I got in the "safe zone". I'll pray for you, sweetie! :flower:

Catch that egg, CJ and Mrs. Truth!! :winkwink:

Hope your HSG shows all clear Galvan!

Hope the cleanup is speedy and everything gets back to normal STmom.

Wow, lots of action on here lately. 

AFM, LO has his first cold and I feel terrible. I know I can't protect him from everything but I feel bad nonetheless. :wacko:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> Good luck MrsT!! I am tring to find out if my insurance covers it so maybe I can do it in the next few days too I just dont know if our doctor does it?? Do you know Stmom if our doctor does it or anyone in our area that does??
> 
> I am sorry to hear that Dpitts!! I have heard quite a few people that have that happen in the beginning so try not to worry its prob nothing!!
> 
> Stmom if you all need any help cleaning up or anything let us know!!
> 
> Jojo maybe your lil one wont make you ait much longer!!
> 
> I'm not sure if he does it or not sweetie.
> And thanks for asking if you could help with the cleanup... We have had 3 different churches come by today to talk with us about the clean up, and said someone would be here this weekend to do it. Praise The Lord for that because God knows it has worried me to no end... We have power back now just got it on yesterday, still working on cable and Internet so I've tried to get on at least once a day to check in on everyone.
> Baby dust to us all TCC'ingClick to expand...

I just called them at doctor office and waiting on call back to see if insurance covers, and our doc does do the iui!! yay!! So I am keeping Fx'd that insurance covers and if so looks like we may be doing it Monday or Tuesday!! I am so glad they are helping and still if you all need some help I will be glad to come!!


----------



## cj72

Dpitts, your numbers are perfect!!! Sounds great!

Ok, the re obviously went for ivf immediately. I said no. 10,000! Next plan is him going thru my belly button and checkng my tubes. No way! Ok, now its up my clomid to 100 mg to get more eggs, then follistim, then a trigger shot, then iui. Throw in a few ultrasounds and $900 since its not covered by insurance, and we have a plan.btw, I'm not too old for my own eggs until 42, but my chances of it working at 42 are low. At 42 I would have to use a donor egg.


----------



## dpitts1341

Ok after some research, I remembered that I am o- blood type and looked up spotting as I have had light light spotting all week. Some ladies said that they have had to have a rogham shot very early in pregnancy to stop the spotting and my blood building anti-bodies against this babies....... I HAVE to remember this on Monday when I go for another beta draw. Maybe they will give me the shot then :)


----------



## 3mamabear

I have been on many other reversal boards, but there were always few members and replies. I am 39, husband 27, DS 19, DS 14, DD 9. I had my procedure October, 2011. Pregnant in December, early m/c. Happened again in July, turned out to be chemical. I have has four very faint positives this week, so I am on my guard for another failure, but will be thrilled if I am wrong. My temps keep skyrocketing, yet I have few symptoms, sore bbs, slight cramping and hungry like never before, so I am riding the wave to see where it takes me.


----------



## dpitts1341

Welcome 3mamabear! Hoping this is your bfp!


----------



## alleysm

dpitts1341 said:


> Ok after some research, I remembered that I am o- blood type and looked up spotting as I have had light light spotting all week. Some ladies said that they have had to have a rogham shot very early in pregnancy to stop the spotting and my blood building anti-bodies against this babies....... I HAVE to remember this on Monday when I go for another beta draw. Maybe they will give me the shot then :)

Tell them you are rh negative!!!! This shot is very important!


----------



## stmom26

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers ....we thank you all so much.. we got our power back on Weds. And cable and internet back on this afternoon. It has really blessed me to see all the volunteers and people working together in our community.


----------



## cj72

Welcome mamabear! Fx'd this is your keeper! 

Stmom, I'm glad things are getting back to normal!

1dpo for me. I'm A- and he's A+. I thought rhogam was at the end of the pregnancy. Whats up needing it sooner? Splain, Dpitts!! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks!


----------



## dpitts1341

cj72 said:


> Welcome mamabear! Fx'd this is your keeper!
> 
> Stmom, I'm glad things are getting back to normal!
> 
> 1dpo for me. I'm A- and he's A+. I thought rhogam was at the end of the pregnancy. Whats up needing it sooner? Splain, Dpitts!! :)

Rhogam is typically for 28 weeks but if you are bleeding they don't want your blood mixing with the babies which causes anti-bodies to build up. I am not sure if that is what it will take to stop the spotting but I am going to mention it on Monday.


----------



## stmom26

3mamabear said:


> I have been on many other reversal boards, but there were always few members and replies. I am 39, husband 27, DS 19, DS 14, DD 9. I had my procedure October, 2011. Pregnant in December, early m/c. Happened again in July, turned out to be chemical. I have has four very faint positives this week, so I am on my guard for another failure, but will be thrilled if I am wrong. My temps keep skyrocketing, yet I have few symptoms, sore bbs, slight cramping and hungry like never before, so I am riding the wave to see where it takes me.

Welcome 3mamabear. FX this is your sticky bean

Dpitts praying all is fine


----------



## dpitts1341

Still spotting..... So scared, I know all of you are, but please continue to pray for me.


----------



## cj72

Weekends suck when somethings wrong and you need a doc! Don't worry sweetie. All prayers are headed your way. Putting a prayer request in at church for you, too :)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

3mamabear said:


> I have been on many other reversal boards, but there were always few members and replies. I am 39, husband 27, DS 19, DS 14, DD 9. I had my procedure October, 2011. Pregnant in December, early m/c. Happened again in July, turned out to be chemical. I have has four very faint positives this week, so I am on my guard for another failure, but will be thrilled if I am wrong. My temps keep skyrocketing, yet I have few symptoms, sore bbs, slight cramping and hungry like never before, so I am riding the wave to see where it takes me.

Welcome 3Mamabear!! FX'D for you!! :flower:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

dpitts1341 said:


> Still spotting..... So scared, I know all of you are, but please continue to pray for me.

A friend of mine who is preggo with twins spotted for a while and also my sister in law had spotting the first 3 or 4 months around the time of her normal af and she was preggo, so try not to worry too much and praying for you!! :flow:


----------



## 3mamabear

Thank you for welcoming. I have been in the same situations as all of you. I remember when I was in my twenties, took a pregnancy test, it would be positive, and I would have a baby. Now our bfp are a little scary , watching lines and checking betas, and knowing that we will be on our guard for 8 or 9 months. Soooo different now. On the upside every time I (we) see a line we know another possibility has made it past the opening gates. I am going to try to not touch another test for a week, by that time I should be able to see a line strong enough to call for betas, or see AF.


----------



## alleysm

Dpitts did you get p4 checked again? FX for you
Mamabear where are you in your cycle? Are you late yet? FX for you
Jonnanne soooo no period and no hormones? Sounds like heaven! LoL
Cj are you going to stay with the re or go back to your obgyn? 
Stmom yay for electricity ! 
Baby willow how's it going for you?


----------



## alleysm

I'm guessing we are the last ones left waiting for fertile fairy to sprinkle baby dust?


----------



## cj72

I will try once with the re's plan. $900 out of pocket with insurance not covering anything hurts the pocketbook though. My doc doesnt monitor all the things the re does, and my doc doesnt do trigger shots. So, Id like to try it once.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

alleysm said:


> I'm guessing we are the last ones left waiting for fertile fairy to sprinkle baby dust?

Thanks for asking Ally, I called doctor about iui and my insurance does not cover but on the other hand the procedure is 275 and an extra 175 forthe hcg shot so about 450 for it all. So I told them we would be saving for next month if all doesnt go as planed this month!! I was on 50mg of clomid this month and should O tomorrow so lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow. So the TWW starts this week....:happydance: How are you Ally?


----------



## jasminep0489

CJ- So your DH is finally on board with doctor assistance? I remember at one point he didn't want anything like IUI's and the such. I bet you're excited! I hope you finally get your BFP!!!! :flower:

Welcome Mamabear! Hope this turns out good news for you!

:dust::dust::dust: on the TTC ladies!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, my HSG is Wednesday. I am so nervous. I know I have had 2 CPs, but I am wondering if it is possible those tests were flukes? I bought them online. They were the Wondfo pink strips. I keep thinking that my tubes are going to be closed and the surgery did nothing. OH tells me not to think so negatively, but it is hard after almost a whole year and nothing, but 3 positive HPTs and no baby. :cry: 

A week ago a family friend passed away at 42. She had been doing fertility treatments for 15 years and no baby and no BFP. They say she had uterine cancer caused form so many hormones. Now, OH is worried about me doing any more treatments. I promised him that if I start getting cysts, we will stop meds for a year and try again later. I can't promise him that I won't try again later, but I will postpone to give my body time to normalize after the meds. He says that trying for a baby is not worth risking my life. I am not too sure that the treatments caused her cancer, but I am not a doctor so who knows. I definitely will talk to the RE about that though.

ON a good note, my sister in law just announced that she is 15 weeks pregnant!! I suspected she was because her tummy has started bulging more than normal. She said that they had been trying for 2 years. She has 4 other children who were conceive within 2 months of planning them. 

I will post on here Wednesday how my HSG goes.


----------



## cj72

jasminep0489 said:


> CJ- So your DH is finally on board with doctor assistance? I remember at one point he didn't want anything like IUI's and the such. I bet you're excited! I hope you finally get your BFP!!!! :flower:
> 
> Welcome Mamabear! Hope this turns out good news for you!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: on the TTC ladies!!

I hope so. He seemed excited with knowing our chances will be much better. Friday was also "O" day, so maybe that helped. I have a good feeling about this cycle though. If not, I am thinking May for the iui. I know my left tube spilled immediately and my right had some trouble. This time is my right, so if Im dropping 900 its gonna be on a month I know I will "O" from the left side. He was so excited Friday. I explained it all to him with ivf and with iui. I told him that his boys still do all the work with an iui. Cross your fingers for me ;)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Ok ladies this is my first time testing for "O" and I had the clearblue digital but it came up a O but on the actual stick it was 2 dark lines so I am totally confused!! HELP!!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, my HSG is Wednesday. I am so nervous. I know I have had 2 CPs, but I am wondering if it is possible those tests were flukes? I bought them online. They were the Wondfo pink strips. I keep thinking that my tubes are going to be closed and the surgery did nothing. OH tells me not to think so negatively, but it is hard after almost a whole year and nothing, but 3 positive HPTs and no baby. :cry:
> 
> A week ago a family friend passed away at 42. She had been doing fertility treatments for 15 years and no baby and no BFP. They say she had uterine cancer caused form so many hormones. Now, OH is worried about me doing any more treatments. I promised him that if I start getting cysts, we will stop meds for a year and try again later. I can't promise him that I won't try again later, but I will postpone to give my body time to normalize after the meds. He says that trying for a baby is not worth risking my life. I am not too sure that the treatments caused her cancer, but I am not a doctor so who knows. I definitely will talk to the RE about that though.
> 
> ON a good note, my sister in law just announced that she is 15 weeks pregnant!! I suspected she was because her tummy has started bulging more than normal. She said that they had been trying for 2 years. She has 4 other children who were conceive within 2 months of planning them.
> 
> I will post on here Wednesday how my HSG goes.

FX'D for you!!


----------



## cj72

Good luck Galvan!!

Babywillow,test at lunch and after dinner. That way you won't miss it. O day is either tomorrow or Tues for you if they are both dark. Get to bd'ing :)


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I feel the say way. My next cycle should start the end if this month, if so we're having the HSG test done. And I'm so scared I'm goin to get bad news. I pray for the best and try not to worry but it's do hard not to. Baby dust to us and everyone else :)


----------



## momsbaby

A quick question. Have any of you heard of Maca, if so what do you think about it. I'm thinking of trying it after my HSG test


----------



## cj72

momsbaby said:


> A quick question. Have any of you heard of Maca, if so what do you think about it. I'm thinking of trying it after my HSG test

FaithHopeLove tried it, but no pregnancy yet. She comes on here from time to time. You ought to PM her and ask what she thinks about it.


----------



## Mrstruth

Today as my IUI, we arrived at the clinic around 7:22 at 7:30 DH went to the back to provide semen. After which 8:00 he came back to the waiting room with me. At 8:15 the reception came and informed us that our plans had been changed and the insurance will only cover monitoring and not treatment. Hsg is covered, laposcropy is covered. So I had to pay 616 for the IUI procedure. I wasn't mad because of paying but because they told us it was covered and then it's not! Oh well at least the prices isn't as high as the clinic I was going to leave and move to was charging. At 8:48 am I was called back to the back where I had to verify my husbands semen. His count was 36 million after wash, which is considered great for a count after wash. The doctor came in, wash her hands, put on gloves, gave me the instructions son what the procedure consists of. The next step was placing the speculum in. She started with a small one but it wasn't long enough (my womb is tilted) so she wanted to take her time and ensure it was done properly, she then grabbed a long speculum and was able to properly add the tube and then inserted my husband's semen. After so I was told to lay there ten mins. I did so, they told me to test in two weeks if positive come back for lab test


----------



## stmom26

FX that this will work for you Shay.


----------



## cj72

Yay Shay!! Hopefully great news in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so scared and nervous! I don't know what to expect from this


----------



## stmom26

Dpitts how are you sweetie? Have you heard anything , more about your test results?


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> I am so scared and nervous! I don't know what to expect from this

I can only imagine how scared and nervous you are Shay. But just praying that you get your bfp this month :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX'ed Shay!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Went to dr today and had blood drawn for 3rd beta. Should know the results tomorrow.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Thx CJ! 

Oh my Mrstruth I would be so excited!! Just know this is your month!! FX'D for you!! 

Thick CM for me today so as tired as I am I am off to bed (wink wink)...Lol


----------



## Mrstruth

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Thx CJ!
> 
> Oh my Mrstruth I would be so excited!! Just know this is your month!! FX'D for you!!
> 
> Thick CM for me today so as tired as I am I am off to bed (wink wink)...Lol

Thanks so much ladies and good luck Dpitts on your beta tomorrow. 

BabyWillow go ahead Ans :sex: to make that baby


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to all you ladies in waiting... :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Dpitts good luck with your numbers today!!

I was telling my dh last night about the :sex: smiley on the page and he laughed and just couldnt believe it!! HaHa! I usually cramp pretty bad around O and havent really felt it yet so I am wondering with the clomid if maybe its late this month??:shrug: Has anyone else had this happen?? 

Cant wait MrsT for your two weeks to be over to see if it worked!!!

How are you stmom? Did you get clomid this month?


----------



## Mrstruth

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Dpitts good luck with your numbers today!!
> 
> I was telling my dh last night about the :sex: smiley on the page and he laughed and just couldnt believe it!! HaHa! I usually cramp pretty bad around O and havent really felt it yet so I am wondering with the clomid if maybe its late this month??:shrug: Has anyone else had this happen??
> 
> Cant wait MrsT for your two weeks to be over to see if it worked!!!
> 
> How are you stmom? Did you get clomid this month?

Yes I normally ovulated cd14 no later than the 15th but Clomids had me ovulating cd17. 

I am anxious about my IUI but at the same time not being too excited in case it's a bfn


----------



## dpitts1341

Got my numbers back today, they sadly went down. My beta last Thursday was 548 and yesterday it was 422. So I haven't started bleeding yet, but will soon. God must have a different plan for me.


----------



## jonnanne3

:hugs: Dpitts! I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry Dpitts. Very sorry I know all to well the hurt of that! Now that you know you can get pregnant it will happen again Hun


----------



## dpitts1341

Very true, at least I know after the reversal I can get pregnant. I appreciate everyone's support, it means the world to me. God has a different plan for me, and I am letting Him lead.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

dpitts1341 said:


> Very true, at least I know after the reversal I can get pregnant. I appreciate everyone's support, it means the world to me. God has a different plan for me, and I am letting Him lead.

So SORRY Dpitts. :cry: It will happen again in HIS TIME!! I know its heartbreaking but like ya said at least you know now you can get preg! :flower:


----------



## alleysm

So very sorry dpitts. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## cj72

:sadangel: So sorry, Dpitts. :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Got my numbers back today, they sadly went down. My beta last Thursday was 548 and yesterday it was 422. So I haven't started bleeding yet, but will soon. God must have a different plan for me.

So sorry Dpitts:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Dpitts good luck with your numbers today!!
> 
> I was telling my dh last night about the :sex: smiley on the page and he laughed and just couldnt believe it!! HaHa! I usually cramp pretty bad around O and havent really felt it yet so I am wondering with the clomid if maybe its late this month??:shrug: Has anyone else had this happen??
> 
> Cant wait MrsT for your two weeks to be over to see if it worked!!!
> 
> How are you stmom? Did you get clomid this month?

Not this month Babywillow if we don't get our bfp this month I will call them next month, we've just had so much going on the past couple of weeks, I've just not called the DR. 
I'm on CD10 so we will be BDing as much as we can :winkwink:


----------



## cj72

Ladies, Jojo had her little girl on Saturday, February 16th :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Dpitts I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, :happydance: so happy your darling daughter is finally here:hugs: I'm so glad it's all over for you:thumbup: I hope you are recovering well:kiss: Looking forward to seeing pics when you're up to it:hugs: Take care:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dpitts, :cry: I'm really, really sorry:hugs::hugs: I love your attitude...trusting God's timing...even though it's really hard to make sense of things sometimes, He sees the big picture:hugs: 

Cj, I'm so glad you have a plan in place and that dh is onboard now with iui:happydance: hoping everything comes together smoothly and your baby is right around the corner:hugs:

MrsT, thanks so much for sharing all the details with your iui. It's so nice to hear such particulars and first-hand experience:thumbup: This may be a looong tww for you:haha: we're all here for you and so excited to see two pink lines:kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

momsbaby said:


> A quick question. Have any of you heard of Maca, if so what do you think about it. I'm thinking of trying it after my HSG test


I did try Maca, but didn't stick with it for a long period of time. Many times it takes 3-4 months for herbs and natural supplements to have their full effect. Everything I read about it looks wonderful! I'm just getting back with the Maca again....currently using the powder in smoothies. Good luck with it:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Babywillow, I hope you catch that egg!!! :happydance:

Galvan, I'm hoping all is good with your hsg tomorrow:hugs: I completely understand how nervous you are! I was the very same! I was so sure my tubes were closed and was dreading the pain many people experience with the procedure. 1 hour before the procedure I took 2 codeine tablets left-over from my TR surgery. I didn't feel ANYTHING during the procedure! With that said, my tubes were open...so I don't know if I wouldn't have pain anyway, since tubes were open. The nurse had told me to take 2 advil before the procedure...I know what I took was overkill:haha: 

On a side note, I would assume your tubes (or at least one tube) would be open since you've had 2 chemicals. ?! Right? :hugs: Praying for 2 wide open tubes:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dpitts, :cry: I'm really, really sorry:hugs::hugs: I love your attitude...trusting God's timing...even though it's really hard to make sense of things sometimes, He sees the big picture:hugs:
> 
> Cj, I'm so glad you have a plan in place and that dh is onboard now with iui:happydance: hoping everything comes together smoothly and your baby is right around the corner:hugs:
> 
> MrsT, thanks so much for sharing all the details with your iui. It's so nice to hear such particulars and first-hand experience:thumbup: This may be a looong tww for you:haha: we're all here for you and so excited to see two pink lines:kiss:

You are more than welcome. I have been experiencing cramping, twinges etc since after the procedure! I don't know what is going on, I hope not anything bad


----------



## dpitts1341

So the dr called me this afternoon and said she was really concerned with my numbers and wanted me in for a scan immediately. I went and they found that the pregnancy is in my right tube. There was nothing in my uterus but there was not a pole yet just a sac forming in the tube. Tomorrow I go back for ANOTHER beta and then they are going to give me the methotrexate shot. If that doesn't remove the pregnancy from my tube I will have to have laparoscopic surgery. Please pray for me, I am a little scared.


----------



## cj72

Dpitts, prayers coming your way, sweetie. Hopefully they've caught it in time.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

dpitts1341 said:


> So the dr called me this afternoon and said she was really concerned with my numbers and wanted me in for a scan immediately. I went and they found that the pregnancy is in my right tube. There was nothing in my uterus but there was not a pole yet just a sac forming in the tube. Tomorrow I go back for ANOTHER beta and then they are going to give me the methotrexate shot. If that doesn't remove the pregnancy from my tube I will have to have laparoscopic surgery. Please pray for me, I am a little scared.

Praying for you sweetie!! I know it is scary but you have the good Lord on your side!! :hugs: I wish there was more I could do just know we are all right here for you!


----------



## stmom26

Praying for you Dpitts


----------



## Mrstruth

dpitts1341 said:


> So the dr called me this afternoon and said she was really concerned with my numbers and wanted me in for a scan immediately. I went and they found that the pregnancy is in my right tube. There was nothing in my uterus but there was not a pole yet just a sac forming in the tube. Tomorrow I go back for ANOTHER beta and then they are going to give me the methotrexate shot. If that doesn't remove the pregnancy from my tube I will have to have laparoscopic surgery. Please pray for me, I am a little scared.

I am sorry Dpitts and I am praying for you :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

Jo is the one to ask about maca root. She's took it through most of her time TTC, if I remember correctly and knows anything you need to ask about it.

Dpitts- So glad they caught this in time. It would have been horrible to lose your tube. Have you had an HSG yet? If not you may need to have one to clear out any scar tissue that may have formed after your TR surgery. Sometimes an HSG will clear out your tubes from the dye pushing it out. Good luck and I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy when you lose a lil angel. :hugs:

Mrs T- Cramps and twinges in the TWW is a good thing. I had those when I was PG!! Good luck sweetie!!! Hope this is what you needed to get your beanie to stick!:flower:


----------



## momsbaby

Dpitts I'm praying for you!!! May god be with you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Dpitts! You are in my prayers. :hugs:

Well, my CPs were not bad tests. My right tube is wide open, but my left tube is blocked. Thak God for one fully open tube. Now, I go to see my RE Monday to see if IUI is still our next step.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> I am so sorry Dpitts! You are in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Well, my CPs were not bad tests. My right tube is wide open, but my left tube is blocked. Thak God for one fully open tube. Now, I go to see my RE Monday to see if IUI is still our next step.

Hey Stephanie! There are procedures that you can see online that allows you to help unblock your tube. Your tube may also not be block but doing spasms. They told me at first at the HSG that my left tube was blocked, and then after over looking the scans they show where dye was going into the tube, but my tubes actually has spasms. But I have been doing the procedure from the youtube video


----------



## jojo1972

Well ladies I had Alyssa-Rose born Saturday 16th February 2013 at 02.15am by emcs. She weighed 7lbs 14oz and is absolutely beautiful. Things haven't gone smoothly and I nearly lost my life. I'm still in hospital and won't be released for at least another couple of days. I'm being booked in for another sterilisation for ASAP as I'm not allowed to get pregnant again as it would kill me next time. I will post all details and pics when I get home unless crystal would be nice enough to do it for me ;) love you hunny and thank you for all your support throughout. You are a true diamond and friend xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> Well ladies I had Alyssa-Rose born Saturday 16th February 2013 at 02.15am by emcs. She weighed 7lbs 14oz and is absolutely beautiful. Things haven't gone smoothly and I nearly lost my life. I'm still in hospital and won't be released for at least another couple of days. I'm being booked in for another sterilisation for ASAP as I'm not allowed to get pregnant again as it would kill me next time. I will post all details and pics when I get home unless crystal would be nice enough to do it for me ;) love you hunny and thank you for all your support throughout. You are a true diamond and friend xxx

We are glad that you made it through alive! And safely! Congrats on your bundle of joy we are all excited for you. Get well and we will speak to you soon


----------



## dpitts1341

GalvanBaby at least you have 1 good tube! That is exciting!

Jojo congrats! So glad you are ok, can't wait to see the little one. 

Afm, I got the methotrexate shot today. They tested my betas before and they were at 69 today, so that is good as they were 422 on Monday. My dr said with my numbers dropping like that and me getting the shot she is optimistic that my tube will be ok. The day was long and chaotic just glad I am home and relaxing now. 

Hope everyone is ok, hoping for some good news on this board soon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Dpitts, I am exvited to atleast have one. That means we still have a chance without IVF. IVF is too expensive so I didn't even know when we would be able to afford it uf it came to that. 

Jojo, glad you are ok. Congrats on your lil girl! Can't wait to see pics.

I am in pain today. My preop HSG didn't hurt, but this one was horrible. I am still hurting, but it is not even cramps. It is gas like pains, but worse.


----------



## cj72

Jo, So glad you're still here girl!! And cannot Wait to see your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> Well ladies I had Alyssa-Rose born Saturday 16th February 2013 at 02.15am by emcs. She weighed 7lbs 14oz and is absolutely beautiful. Things haven't gone smoothly and I nearly lost my life. I'm still in hospital and won't be released for at least another couple of days. I'm being booked in for another sterilisation for ASAP as I'm not allowed to get pregnant again as it would kill me next time. I will post all details and pics when I get home unless crystal would be nice enough to do it for me ;) love you hunny and thank you for all your support throughout. You are a true diamond and friend xxx

Here is Alyssa Rose at last...I met Jojo on bnb nearly 3 years ago and I started this thread to give us some hope and gain guidance from other similar females..jojo has been a loyal friend and a fantastic mentor in this ttc game and I would like to wish her and her new family every happiness in the world. 

I hope all you ladies will find success and happiness in your journeys and I enjoy reading on a daily basis even though I don't post a lot.

Now isn't Alyssa just adorable x x well done hunny x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cj72

Galvan, sorry about the pain sweetie. Im glad one is open!

Jo, she's beautiful! I hope your sterilization goes much easier than the emcs. Enjoy your family!

Dpitts, now that you've been pregnant your body will be more fertile the next few cycles after the metho wears off. I truly hope you get your little miracle soon.

Afm, 6dpo and nothing going on. I know I o'd from my right side and I can feel the cyst forming. Feels like the pressure I get around O time, just not as bad. Oh, and wth, I kicked all the covers off again like I was burning up last night! The TWW is dragging by!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Jojo! She is absolutely beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

jojo1972 said:


> Well ladies I had Alyssa-Rose born Saturday 16th February 2013 at 02.15am by emcs. She weighed 7lbs 14oz and is absolutely beautiful. Things haven't gone smoothly and I nearly lost my life. I'm still in hospital and won't be released for at least another couple of days. I'm being booked in for another sterilisation for ASAP as I'm not allowed to get pregnant again as it would kill me next time. I will post all details and pics when I get home unless crystal would be nice enough to do it for me ;) love you hunny and thank you for all your support throughout. You are a true diamond and friend xxx

So happy for you Jojo, she is a doll. Praying all goes well with the sterilization.

Sorry for the pains Shephine, hope you feel better soon.

Dpitts FX that you get you get that sticky bean soon.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jojo she is so beautiful, and adorable. And you ladies starting this thread, Crystal and you! Have made our life a bit more comfortable. We have each other to lean on


----------



## GalvanBaby

She is absolutely beautiful Jojo!! :hug:

Thanks ladies, the pain has subsided pretty much. I have a few cramps and it hurts a little when I walk. My RE had a cancellation for Saturday so I am going in then. I got the report from the radiologist, my right tube if in perfect working condition and my left tube has a blockage, but a very slight drainage. She said that it is almost not visible it is so slight.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww congrats jojo, what a blessing, she is beautiful :hugs:

Galvanbaby, at least you have some answers, hopefully your RE can get you on the right path for your stickybean....

MrsTruth my prayers are with you for success with you iui...GL

AFM....its been a rough month, which has put my TR on hold. First I had to move because the management at my apartments said my husband couldnt live there becasue he had a criminal conviction within 5 years :growlmad: but we found a house near by that was bigger and cheaper, but none the less a stress, then My car was totaled...."taken without permission" by a "friend" of my husbands who was drinking/driving/texting and veered into the path of a semi-truck, somehow he managed to haul ass on foot. How he walked away is beyond me :nope: But my car didnt make it...GRRRR

My insurance paid my car off but left me in a pinch to get a new vehicle, I found a nice 3rd ro seat SUV, (which I wanted to get soon anyway) but not the way I wanted to have to purchase a new ride.....

And this morning at 4am my paw-paw passed away. He was 93, so he lived a very full life and I know he's pain free and frolicking with the angels.

Baseball season and dance just started for my kids so all I do is go, go, go....helps keep my mind off being so broody...

The Tubal Reversal place Rio Bravo now offers a payment plan, so I'm hoping by August (when I turn 36) I can get the TR....thats if I dont go insane with all this drama before then....

All you ladies are in my thoughts and prayers daily, sorry for the rant just wanted you all to know I'm always near :thumbup:


----------



## stmom26

Jenafyr4 said:


> Aww congrats jojo, what a blessing, she is beautiful :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby, at least you have some answers, hopefully your RE can get you on the right path for your stickybean....
> 
> MrsTruth my prayers are with you for success with you iui...GL
> 
> AFM....its been a rough month, which has put my TR on hold. First I had to move because the management at my apartments said my husband couldnt live there becasue he had a criminal conviction within 5 years :growlmad: but we found a house near by that was bigger and cheaper, but none the less a stress, then My car was totaled...."taken without permission" by a "friend" of my husbands who was drinking/driving/texting and veered into the path of a semi-truck, somehow he managed to haul ass on foot. How he walked away is beyond me :nope: But my car didnt make it...GRRRR
> 
> My insurance paid my car off but left me in a pinch to get a new vehicle, I found a nice 3rd ro seat SUV, (which I wanted to get soon anyway) but not the way I wanted to have to purchase a new ride.....
> 
> And this morning at 4am my paw-paw passed away. He was 93, so he lived a very full life and I know he's pain free and frolicking with the angels.
> 
> Baseball season and dance just started for my kids so all I do is go, go, go....helps keep my mind off being so broody...
> 
> The Tubal Reversal place Rio Bravo now offers a payment plan, so I'm hoping by August (when I turn 36) I can get the TR....thats if I dont go insane with all this drama before then....
> 
> All you ladies are in my thoughts and prayers daily, sorry for the rant just wanted you all to know I'm always near :thumbup:

Sorry for the rough month... Praying for you sweetie


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry about your grandfather Jenafyr. :hugs: Praying your life calms down soon. Congrats on the new SUV, although not the ideal way to have to buy one.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> So sorry about your grandfather Jenafyr. :hugs: Praying your life calms down soon. Congrats on the new SUV, although not the ideal way to have to buy one.

No not at all. My insurance (Geico) was wonderful, however buying a vehicle when you still have one on your credit causes issues, EVEN when you have payoff paperwork. I wanted to scream. My poor hubby is in the doghouse because of it all. :( I hate drama!!! Only problem with being with a younger guy my hubby doesnt think before he acts :nope:


----------



## jasminep0489

Crystal- Thanks for showing us Jo's beautiful girl! It's hard to believe it's been that long. It seems like only yesterday we were waiting on our TR surgeries and we are here 3 years later still chatting away!! I appreciate each and every one of the ladies this little thread allowed us meet. I'm still praying each and every day that you get your little miracle that you so much deserve! Keep that wonderful spirit and faith that all will work out in the end. Many hugs your way!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jo- She is beautiful of course!!! Glad you made it and now your family is complete! :flower:

CJ- Hoping the psychic was right and Feb. is your month!! Hope you caught that egg! :flower:

Jenafyr- Some men never grow out of that!!:winkwink:


----------



## jasminep0489

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cj72

Thanks hunny! Have been having weird pulling sensations in my lower abdomen when I roll on my side last night and again today...Otherwise, nothing out of the ordinary. 7 Dpo...testing on sunday. Af should be here by tues/weds timeframe.


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 said:


> Aww congrats jojo, what a blessing, she is beautiful :hugs:
> 
> Galvanbaby, at least you have some answers, hopefully your RE can get you on the right path for your stickybean....
> 
> MrsTruth my prayers are with you for success with you iui...GL
> 
> AFM....its been a rough month, which has put my TR on hold. First I had to move because the management at my apartments said my husband couldnt live there becasue he had a criminal conviction within 5 years :growlmad: but we found a house near by that was bigger and cheaper, but none the less a stress, then My car was totaled...."taken without permission" by a "friend" of my husbands who was drinking/driving/texting and veered into the path of a semi-truck, somehow he managed to haul ass on foot. How he walked away is beyond me :nope: But my car didnt make it...GRRRR
> 
> My insurance paid my car off but left me in a pinch to get a new vehicle, I found a nice 3rd ro seat SUV, (which I wanted to get soon anyway) but not the way I wanted to have to purchase a new ride.....
> 
> And this morning at 4am my paw-paw passed away. He was 93, so he lived a very full life and I know he's pain free and frolicking with the angels.
> 
> Baseball season and dance just started for my kids so all I do is go, go, go....helps keep my mind off being so broody...
> 
> The Tubal Reversal place Rio Bravo now offers a payment plan, so I'm hoping by August (when I turn 36) I can get the TR....thats if I dont go insane with all this drama before then....
> 
> All you ladies are in my thoughts and prayers daily, sorry for the rant just wanted you all to know I'm always near :thumbup:

Thank you Jena! I am sorry about your paw-paw, my nanna was murdered at 92 and it hurt us badly! Hopefully everything irons out and you will be preggo in no time. Oh and sorry about the friend taking the car, that sucks


----------



## Jenafyr4

Things in MY life are never easy :( but I know adding a baby to the mix right now wouldnt be healthy either. ALL of this makes me angry because I planned SOOO well. Now it seems as though everything is falling apart :shrug:

I hope you all have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Wow so much has been going on, on here. I want to say a prayer for everyone. 
Jo your precious little girl is beautiful!!

AF should been here in 4 days, call me crazy but I can't wait for her to show so that I can have the HSG test done. :)


----------



## crystal69uk

jasminep0489 said:


> Crystal- Thanks for showing us Jo's beautiful girl! It's hard to believe it's been that long. It seems like only yesterday we were waiting on our TR surgeries and we are here 3 years later still chatting away!! I appreciate each and every one of the ladies this little thread allowed us meet. I'm still praying each and every day that you get your little miracle that you so much deserve! Keep that wonderful spirit and faith that all will work out in the end. Many hugs your way!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jo- She is beautiful of course!!! Glad you made it and now your family is complete! :flower:
> 
> CJ- Hoping the psychic was right and Feb. is your month!! Hope you caught that egg! :flower:
> 
> Jenafyr- Some men never grow out of that!!:winkwink:

Aww jasmine...I know it seems not so long ago we were waiting on surgery....I think im the last one standing before faith and cj joined us x x I thank you dearly for the kind words....I really hope it will happen soon x x 

Cj girl.....I have everything crossed for you and pulling pains sound so promising....I have a good feeling about this month and I pray you get ur bfp on Sunday. ...cant wait to see it and celebrate with you x 

To everyone else on this thread still ttc... im sending lots of baby dust your way...and never give up hope...x x love to you all x x


----------



## alleysm

I have you beat by a few months crystal! My tr was jan 2010! LoL im the still ttc line leader!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, my fertility chart with fertility friend states that I ovulated on cd 15 which I had believed due to on Saturday cd13 my scan confirmed a mature egg at 16mm and it was at the very tip of my ovary preparing to release. Now according to countdown I ovulated cd 17 instead, which this wouldn't be the first month, because Clomids made me ovulate later. Can any of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## crystal69uk

alleysm said:


> I have you beat by a few months crystal! My tr was jan 2010! LoL im the still ttc line leader!

I meant from me starting this thread. ..and the actual ladies who joined me at the beginning when we were all wtt and moved the thread...I know for sure there are tr ladies who have been ttc longer than me...sorry your journey has been a longer one..


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

So much going on ladies... Jenafyr I know exactly what you mean about marrying a younger man because my dh is 13 years younger and we have struggled quite a bit too! Take your time and the Lord will make a way for you precious baby when its time!! 

Just wanted to say a special thanks to Crystal for making this message board it has helped me so very much!!! 

Cj and Mrstruth much babydust to the both of you!!

Afm, I am 5dpo(I think I was supposed to O Monday) and Thursday when I wiped just a light hint of blood and pretty bad cramping Thursday morning so Idk what it could have been? Mrs T you said you o'd on cd17 so do you think that could have o'd with the cramping and hint of blood? Either way we made sure to get under the sheets to make sure we didnt miss it!! HA!!


----------



## cj72

Shay, looks like cd15 to me, girl. :)

Thanks girls! Last month I had af like cramps and it showed 7 dpo...now I'm at 8 dpo now getting af like cramps this evening. Ugh!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies! I've been MIA and sorry! I stopped keeping up with ovulation and fertility treatments 6 or 7 months ago. May will be the 2 year mark of the reversal! Today however, I decided to clean my nightstand out and saw a pregnancy test and decided to pee on it and well.... It's positive!!! I took a dollar test, a frer and digital and all positive!!!!! I'm only CD28 and still very early considering my cycles can be up to 38 days but don't lose hope girls! I was to the point that it was impossible!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!!! I also want to thank Crystal for this thread. It has been my sanity throughout the past year!

AFm, I went to my RE today. She said that we will start more aggressive meds next cycle, but hold off on IUI until after 2 months have passed and no sticky bean. She checked my ovaries and I am Oing form my left side of course!! :duh: So, I doubt we will catch anything. She did say that there is still a possibility. She said that you can get pregnant with a follie from the opposite side as the good tube. I can't remember what she called it, but I am going to check this out.


----------



## cj72

Congrats angel baby ;) Yay!!!!!!!!! Were you having any af like cramps around 7/8 dpo? Im hoping this is a good sign Im having...


----------



## stmom26

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies! I've been MIA and sorry! I stopped keeping up with ovulation and fertility treatments 6 or 7 months ago. May will be the 2 year mark of the reversal! Today however, I decided to clean my nightstand out and saw a pregnancy test and decided to pee on it and well.... It's positive!!! I took a dollar test, a frer and digital and all positive!!!!! I'm only CD28 and still very early considering my cycles can be up to 38 days but don't lose hope girls! I was to the point that it was impossible!

Congrats Angel Baby


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angel, congrats! I hope everything goes smoothly for you! It's always great to hear stories of bfps after so many months of trying:thumbup:

Cj, hoping your cramps are a good sign!!:hugs:

Crystal, it's always wonderful to see you on here:kiss: I'm glad you haven't given up hope yet:thumbup: I'm still right there with you:hugs:

Jojo, your daughter is precious:) I hope you are recovering well! How very scary to have such a close brush with death!! Wow! how quickly things can change!! I'm glad it all turned out okay:hugs: 

Babywillow, it sounds like you may have had implantation bleeding:happydance: very exciting:hugs:

Mrs.T, can't wait to see a bfp from you next week:happydance:

Dpitts, how are you doing? I'm assuming the bleeding has started?:cry: I'm sorry you are going through this:hugs: this is a tough road...I think we can ALL agree on that:nope: take care of yourself!:hugs:

Galvan, it's always nice to have a plan:thumbup: and who knows...maybe you will get a sticky bean from the left:) 

AFM, I'm currently cd6....just patiently waiting...:flower:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend:)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Congrats Angel Baby!! :happydance: So exciting to hear :happydance:
BFP'S!!!! 

Thanks so much for the input Faith!! I sure Hope you are right just dont wanna get my hopes up too high yet!! I would Love a November baby!! I love your screen name too btw!! :winkwink:

Maybe this is your month too CJ!! FX'D for you!!:hugs:

Galvan I am sure you will still catch that egg with one tube!! :hugs:

JoJo she is so precious!! So very glad you are ok!! :hugs:

Stmom and ally how are yall? Hope all is well!!:flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks ladies! 

CJ- I'm not sure how many dpo I am. I haven't been tracking. I feel cramping and I woke up couple days ago in which my husband reminded me of and had one breast real lumpy and hurting. I'm only CD28.

Galvin- I only had one tube open too. My fertility doc told me it was possible too for the other side to catch the egg.

Hope everyone gets BFP soon and hoping I implanted in my uterus. I'm calling my fertility doc who did the reversal in the morning. I know they will do a hcg test upon request.


----------



## crystal69uk

CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL BABY....A well deserved wait for your bfp! I pray your little bubs is burying away in your uterus and your hcg results will be doing somersaults ; o) ..Fantastic news hunny x


----------



## crystal69uk

So nice to see you back Faith! Missed seeing you around here....wishing you every success for your cycle x 

Cj...today is the day for testing...cant wait to hear your news x I know cramping is a sign of af but also s sign of implantation! Looking good! X


----------



## cj72

Thanks angel baby - I'm waiting to see if I get more cramps today. Good luck sweetie!

Willow, when are you testing?

Good to see you Faith! I've missed you around here :)

Shay, I see you're at 5 dpo...fx'd that our prediction comes true!

Neg this morning for me, but its only 9 dpo. I will try again in a few days. Af should be here by Weds, but my temps are good this all natural cycle, so fx'd!


----------



## alleysm

crystal69uk said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> I have you beat by a few months crystal! My tr was jan 2010! LoL im the still ttc line leader!
> 
> I meant from me starting this thread. ..and the actual ladies who joined me at the beginning when we were all wtt and moved the thread...I know for sure there are tr ladies who have been ttc longer than me...sorry your journey has been a longer one..Click to expand...

Awe crystal.. My comment wasn't meant to be offensive at all.. I am sorry if you interpreted it that way. I enjoy this thread because all of us on here are kindred sisters.


----------



## jonnanne3

alleysm said:


> crystal69uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> I have you beat by a few months crystal! My tr was jan 2010! LoL im the still ttc line leader!
> 
> I meant from me starting this thread. ..and the actual ladies who joined me at the beginning when we were all wtt and moved the thread...I know for sure there are tr ladies who have been ttc longer than me...sorry your journey has been a longer one..Click to expand...
> 
> Awe crystal.. My comment wasn't meant to be offensive at all.. I am sorry if you interpreted it that way. I enjoy this thread because all of us on here are kindred sisters.Click to expand...

You are right there Steph! I don't know what I would have done during my journey without the support of my tr sisters! I know I'm still here to offer support even though we have stopped TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Thanks angel baby - I'm waiting to see if I get more cramps today. Good luck sweetie!
> 
> Willow, when are you testing?
> 
> Good to see you Faith! I've missed you around here :)
> 
> Shay, I see you're at 5 dpo...fx'd that our prediction comes true!
> 
> Neg this morning for me, but its only 9 dpo. I will try again in a few days. Af should be here by Weds, but my temps are good this all natural cycle, so fx'd!

Cj I am actually 6dpo and I am seriously hoping so, I actually forgot the prediction that was given to us. I suppose if not this cycle by May we will be because that still gives us a feb birth! I am so hoping so. And yes Cramping at 7dpo is a good sign, it could be Implantation. 
Thanks Crystal for the thread, I had decided to leave BnB because I encountered a complete display of rudeness and disrespect in a thread, but threads such as this or women I have encountered a relationship with offline from here, encouraged me to reconsider. Thank you ladies for your kindness and love


----------



## cj72

Shay, Im sorry smeone was so rude . I found that on a thread for women over 35 on another site and sayed on my thread but never went back to that thread. We love you here!! ;) 6 dpo, 3 days behind me. How long is your luteal phase? Im 11-12 days usually, so I will know soon ;)


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Thanks angel baby - I'm waiting to see if I get more cramps today. Good luck sweetie!
> 
> Willow, when are you testing?
> 
> Good to see you Faith! I've missed you around here :)
> 
> Shay, I see you're at 5 dpo...fx'd that our prediction comes true!
> 
> Neg this morning for me, but its only 9 dpo. I will try again in a few days. Af should be here by Weds, but my temps are good this all natural cycle, so fx'd!

I am going to try and wait as long as I possibly can! Lol I prob will wait til next friday, that will put me on cd25 just a few days before af supposed to show!! Its so early I was so shocked to see the hint of blood so I wiped again(sorry tmi) and didnt see a thing and examined the tp everytime I went and nothing. I laugh at the things I do sometimes during the TWW examining, analizing every symptom, pure craziness some would think!! :haha: 

Angel Baby had the first BFP for Feb and I am Sure hoping you and MrsT continue the trend for Feb BFP'S!!:wohoo:


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Congrats Angel Baby!! :happydance: So exciting to hear :happydance:
> BFP'S!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the input Faith!! I sure Hope you are right just dont wanna get my hopes up too high yet!! I would Love a November baby!! I love your screen name too btw!! :winkwink:
> 
> Maybe this is your month too CJ!! FX'D for you!!:hugs:
> 
> Galvan I am sure you will still catch that egg with one tube!! :hugs:
> 
> JoJo she is so precious!! So very glad you are ok!! :hugs:
> 
> Stmom and ally how are yall? Hope all is well!!:flower:

Fx for you BabyWillow, CJ and Shay... We need some more BFP's this month
I'm due to O tomorrow so DH and I have had :sex: every other night last week and BD'd last night and will tonight and tomorrow night hoping to catch that egg this month  
:dust: to us all


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Angel Baby! I pray this is your sticky bean. 

Afm yes the bleeding has started and I feel like I have the flu. I go Wednesday to have my hcg levels checked and if they haven't dropped by 25% then I have to do the mtx shot again. So I am praying my numbers are dropping. She also said that I have a 15% chance of this happening again, so that scares me. I pray that hubby and I get our sticky bean soon. 

I hope all of you are well and I very much appreciate all the love and support you have given me.


----------



## cj72

Opinions please...tmi alert...I have checked my cervical position for 2 years now and today I had something Ive never come across before. Cp was very low and firm. I hear its supposed to be that way, but never has it been low anf firm. Med or high is all. Ever. So, my question is, of you ladies who check this and have been preg, did you ever have your cp change to something completely different and were preg?


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Opinions please...tmi alert...I have checked my cervical position for 2 years now and today I had something Ive never come across before. Cp was very low and firm. I hear its supposed to be that way, but never has it been low anf firm. Med or high is all. Ever. So, my question is, of you ladies who check this and have been preg, did you ever have your cp change to something completely different and were preg?

Its a good sign for difference!! FX'D for you!! Can't wait for the BFP!! 

Get busy Stmom!! LOL :happydance: 

Dpitts my thoughts and prayers are with you hope everything is ok on Wednesday!! 

AFM, cramps but not like AF cramps almst like burning cramps and are very uncomfortable so bed for me early!! Have a GREAT week everyone!!


----------



## cj72

Dpitts, hugs. Ive been there.

Afm, nauseous this morning. Felt so bad I forgot about fmu. Oh well...tomorrow.


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> Opinions please...tmi alert...I have checked my cervical position for 2 years now and today I had something Ive never come across before. Cp was very low and firm. I hear its supposed to be that way, but never has it been low anf firm. Med or high is all. Ever. So, my question is, of you ladies who check this and have been preg, did you ever have your cp change to something completely different and were preg?

Yes mine usually got high and soft during O time then went back to low and firm until a few days before AF then it would start to get high and soft again an I would get the EWCF again right before the witch showed up but when I found out I was PG and I checked it, and it was low and firm and completely closed up. Granted I was about week late when I found out I was PG since I wasn't in crazy TTC mode. Sounds promising to me!! I truly hope this is your time sweetie!! :flower:

BabyWillow- Cramps are a good sign for being PG. I had these weird pulling sensations that I felt when I got up too quickly or changed positions in the early months. I guess you could say a "burning" type sensation. They were definitely not the normal AF cramps.

Good luck ladies!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations AngelBaby! AFM My RE said that I had 2 good size follicles. I started having O pains last night. Let' s see if I am one of the ones who gets a BFP from follies from opposite side as the good tube. :winkwink: Good luck CJ a difference that major is a great sign! good luck to everyone in the TWW!


----------



## cj72

:hugs: You girls keep me going! Getting twinges this am. Don't know if AF letting me know she's got my gift ready. Hope she has to keep it for 9mo! :haha:

Good luck Galvan! 2...maybe twins!! I hope it turns out for you!!

Willow, I hope both of our cramping is what Jasmine's talking about! :winkwink:

Dpitts, You're gonna be very fertile the next time you get to try again. Did the doc say when you could ttc again? I guess that's when the methotrexate wears off?

Stmom, we do need some more this month! :dust:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to everyone....lots of exciting things happeneing..Fx for you all :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

cj72 said:


> Dpitts, You're gonna be very fertile the next time you get to try again. Did the doc say when you could ttc again? I guess that's when the methotrexate wears off?

Yes, that is what my mother said, she told me 'you know you are going to be very fertile after this', LOL I sure hope you guys are right. Yes after my betas go back to 0, I am supposed to wait until after my next full cycle, then we can try again.

I am praying this is your month CJ! Come on girls, let's spread some :dust:


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I've had a very stressful day. Spent all day at the hospital, my brother in law was in a bad car wreck due to his ex girlfriend driving drunk. And of course she walked away without a scratch. He had reconstructive surgery on his right knee, left arm, and a laserated spleen. Died on the OR table, after all that he's doing so much better and is out of ICU. God is an awesome God!!!


----------



## cj72

Wow. Momsbaby!! I'm glad he's doing well now!!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, I've had a very stressful day. Spent all day at the hospital, my brother in law was in a bad car wreck due to his ex girlfriend driving drunk. And of course she walked away without a scratch. He had reconstructive surgery on his right knee, left arm, and a laserated spleen. Died on the OR table, after all that he's doing so much better and is out of ICU. God is an awesome God!!!

Yes HE IS!!!! If it were not for my faith I dont know how I would make it sometimes!! I will pray for you and your family because I sure know how hard life can be on us sometimes!! 

Cj and Shay I am so anxious to see if this is our month!! Bad cramps again this am but eased off this evening and hungry as a dang HIPPO!!!! LOL 

Galvan ready for that one tube miracle too!! 

Thanks Jasmine for the info, I often think I over analize symptoms but I was miserable last night so I know they were not in my head!! HA! 

Night everyone and hope to see more stories tomorrow!! 

I hope I didnt miss anyone and :dust::dust::dust::dust: ALL OVER OUR THREAD, TO EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> Hello ladies, I've had a very stressful day. Spent all day at the hospital, my brother in law was in a bad car wreck due to his ex girlfriend driving drunk. And of course she walked away without a scratch. He had reconstructive surgery on his right knee, left arm, and a laserated spleen. Died on the OR table, after all that he's doing so much better and is out of ICU. God is an awesome God!!!

He is an awesome God, I will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## cj72

sounds very promising Willow! I hope so too!!! I was nauseous last night. It's mostly when I am either starting the day or laying down at night.


----------



## stmom26

Well DH and I are in the TWW! FX we got that egg :-D


----------



## cj72

:dust: Stmom!


----------



## stmom26

How are you feeing today CJ?


----------



## cj72

Like I'm coming down with something. Ended up in tears for no reason and af should be here tomorrow. My usual pms ( where oh cant do a thing right) never showed and that shoulda happened 4 or 5 days ago


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> Like I'm coming down with something. Ended up in tears for no reason and af should be here tomorrow. My usual pms ( where oh cant do a thing right) never showed and that shoulda happened 4 or 5 days ago

Maybe that's a good sign :hugs: I'll keep my FX'd for your BFP


----------



## cj72

stmom26 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Like I'm coming down with something. Ended up in tears for no reason and af should be here tomorrow. My usual pms ( where oh cant do a thing right) never showed and that shoulda happened 4 or 5 days ago
> 
> Maybe that's a good sign :hugs: I'll keep my FX'd for your BFPClick to expand...

Thanks :) I can't move without a pulling in my lower abdomen. I am not going to get excited until I see a test come back positive, though. Its how Ive remained sane with two years of negatives.


----------



## stmom26

cj72 said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Like I'm coming down with something. Ended up in tears for no reason and af should be here tomorrow. My usual pms ( where oh cant do a thing right) never showed and that shoulda happened 4 or 5 days ago
> 
> Maybe that's a good sign :hugs: I'll keep my FX'd for your BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) I can't move without a pulling in my lower abdomen. I am not going to get excited until I see a test come back positive, though. Its how Ive remained sane with two years of negatives.Click to expand...

I understand that.


----------



## dpitts1341

Robin hoping this is your month!

Cj have you tested yet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

When are you testing CJ? 

We just moved and I packed my thermometer somewhere, but can't remember where. :duh: As per my U/S Saturday, I should have Oed by now. I have been having O pains for 3 days now, this morning they were the worst. TMI: I had Watery CM yesterday, EWCM last night and this morning. Now, it is creamy and no more O pains. I think I Oed this morning, but not sure. :( I haven't been able to unpack because I have been sick since Sunday evening. I am starting to feel a little better, thank God! We have only BDed Sunday night. last night, I was too too sick and OH got home at 10 from work. So, I am pretty sure I will have to do the meds instead of prenatal in a few weeks. I am just going to relax the next 2 weeks and get myself ready for the evil effects of the meds. LOL She might do Clomid, but said we will add something to it to provoke more follies and the trigger. Fun, fun shots. I hate shots. :cry: The price we have to pay to have a baby, huh? My MIL told OH that he better appreciate me, I am fixing to willingly take shots to get pregnant. I 100% agree with her. I told him that I expect a diamond ring as soon as I have a U/S confirming a bean. I was joking, but that would be an awesome gift, right? LOL


----------



## cj72

Bfn this morning with the sensitive ic's. Might have seen something, but prob imagination. Those pick up hcg at 10 or below. The frer I have is 25miu, so I may wait...who the hell am I kidding. I'm taking it tomorrow!!! Galvan-a ring, earrings and a necklace!!


----------



## momsbaby

AF got me but that's ok. Calling my Dr to schedule HSG test. Can't wait to know what's goin on in there. Scared and excited


----------



## cj72

Bfn and my temp has started to drop. Still getting the pulling though.


----------



## Angel baby

cj72 said:


> Opinions please...tmi alert...I have checked my cervical position for 2 years now and today I had something Ive never come across before. Cp was very low and firm. I hear its supposed to be that way, but never has it been low anf firm. Med or high is all. Ever. So, my question is, of you ladies who check this and have been preg, did you ever have your cp change to something completely different and were preg?

CJ- I checked mine when I got my positive- it was low, and very soft like butter. It still is.

My BETAs have doubled! They were 302 yesterday! I go for ultrasound on the 7th! I'm so nervous with this pregnancy. I think I'll feel better when I see baby is in the right place!


----------



## Jenafyr4

SHAY......Hope you are doing ok...for some reason you've been on my mind. I'm broody and been having dreams and you keep popping in there, maybe thats a sign...... :haha:

Galvan.....did you move back to the states?

Good Luck Stmom......Fx for all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks Angel :)


----------



## Jenafyr4




----------



## dpitts1341

I hope everyone is doing well, spring is just around the corner :)


----------



## momsbaby

My HSG test is set for March 6th. I'm excited to find out if the baby maker is still open for business!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

momsbaby said:


> My HSG test is set for March 6th. I'm excited to find out if the baby maker is still open for business!!!!

Good Luck...


----------



## cj72

Momsbaby, Im sure it will be clear sailing!! :)


----------



## momsbaby

Cj I sure hope so!! I'm scared of the what if's but I got to stay positive.


----------



## cj72

I was too, but they were both open.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So my reversal was moved from March 21 to April 9. I'm only $1000 away from having it completely paid off. SO EXCITED!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momsbaby: I was so scared too, but it turned out that the only one closed was the one we expected to be from the beginning. GL!!!

Jenafyr: No, we haven't got there yet. INS sent us a notice requesting more info before they visa OH's passport. SO, here's to another super long wait. I am hoping that if the reform happens, we won't need all of that. In a way, it is a good thing. Fertility treaments are way cheaper here than the States. IUI is going to cost me around 150USD!! I still have to check on the meds, but I don't expect them to be as expensive as the States.


----------



## stickybean4

I would just like to give you ladies so encouragement. I have commented on this thread a few times and been following it for a few months. I just wanted to let you ladies know I just got my bfp. When you least expect it you will get it. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Sticky!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Af :(


----------



## jonnanne3

:hugs: CJ!


----------



## stmom26

:hugs: Sorry CJ


----------



## dpitts1341

Sorry CJ :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Momsbaby: I was so scared too, but it turned out that the only one closed was the one we expected to be from the beginning. GL!!!
> 
> Jenafyr: No, we haven't got there yet. INS sent us a notice requesting more info before they visa OH's passport. SO, here's to another super long wait. I am hoping that if the reform happens, we won't need all of that. In a way, it is a good thing. Fertility treaments are way cheaper here than the States. IUI is going to cost me around 150USD!! I still have to check on the meds, but I don't expect them to be as expensive as the States.

Well that part is good, I'm so anxiuous for you.


----------



## Jenafyr4

BrandiCanucks said:


> So my reversal was moved from March 21 to April 9. I'm only $1000 away from having it completely paid off. SO EXCITED!

Looking like May for me, we shall see... GL


----------



## stmom26

stickybean4 said:


> I would just like to give you ladies so encouragement. I have commented on this thread a few times and been following it for a few months. I just wanted to let you ladies know I just got my bfp. When you least expect it you will get it. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies.

 Congratulations Sticky :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry CJ :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jenafyr4 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> So my reversal was moved from March 21 to April 9. I'm only $1000 away from having it completely paid off. SO EXCITED!
> 
> Looking like May for me, we shall see... GLClick to expand...

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

cj72 said:


> Af :(

So sorry Cj :cry: 

Congrats Sticky!!:happydance:

Afm, have been feeling really weird the last few days and bought a cheapo test and think I will take in the am!!


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Af :(
> 
> So sorry Cj :cry:
> 
> Congrats Sticky!!:happydance:
> 
> Afm, have been feeling really weird the last few days and bought a cheapo test and think I will take in the am!!Click to expand...

FX for ya Baby Willow let us know what the results are :thumbup:


----------



## stmom26

Shay have you tested or when are you going to test?

I've been having a little cramping, some fatigue, but trying not to read to much into it, not testing until March 11, that's when AF is due......
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cj72

Willow, did you test? 

Shay? How about you, sweetie?


----------



## Jenafyr4

19 years ago today I learned what true love was when I became a Mommy for the first time :cloud9: Happy 19th Birthday to my baby girl Makenna...


----------



## dpitts1341

Dr's office called and told me my betas were 2.6 yesterday. Meaning I am back to 'normal' and don't need to come in for another blood draw. April cycle we should be able to TTC again. Yay!


----------



## Jenafyr4

dpitts1341 said:


> Dr's office called and told me my betas were 2.6 yesterday. Meaning I am back to 'normal' and don't need to come in for another blood draw. April cycle we should be able to TTC again. Yay!

Good to hear...


----------



## stmom26

dpitts1341 said:


> Dr's office called and told me my betas were 2.6 yesterday. Meaning I am back to 'normal' and don't need to come in for another blood draw. April cycle we should be able to TTC again. Yay!

That's Great sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Willow, did you test?
> 
> Shay? How about you, sweetie?

Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn not even a faint positive. This cycle I am going to go against my specialist wishes and do femara and Clomids. One make more follicles and one make them mature ugh! Maybe not but I am definitely trying Clomids again this cycle without the IUI. And just wait for may for the start of IVF


----------



## stmom26

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Willow, did you test?
> 
> Shay? How about you, sweetie?
> 
> Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn not even a faint positive. This cycle I am going to go against my specialist wishes and do femara and Clomids. One make more follicles and one make them mature ugh! Maybe not but I am definitely trying Clomids again this cycle without the IUI. And just wait for may for the start of IVFClick to expand...

I'm so sorry Shay.:hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Shay don't give up sweetie, I know I'm gonna do everything I can to have at least one more baby. Best wishes to you and god bless


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, I am at peace with whatever the results are. One day it will happen, or I will finally get tired and retired the idea


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Af :(
> 
> So sorry Cj :cry:
> 
> Congrats Sticky!!:happydance:
> 
> Afm, have been feeling really weird the last few days and bought a cheapo test and think I will take in the am!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX for ya Baby Willow let us know what the results are :thumbup:Click to expand...

Did not test this am, I woke up late for work(4 instead of 3) and was so nauseous I threw up(sorry tmi) and didnt even want my morning cup of coffee so I didnt even feel like testing!! :wacko: Maybe I will catch fmu tomorrow!! Didnt even eat supper last night because I felt sick all day yesterday. Piercing pains in my boobs too??? I am actually scared to test too because I dont want to be discouraged again... baby would be due on 11-12-13 if by chance I am how cool huh?? 

F & TOES X'D for you ROBIN!! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

So sorry Shay!!


----------



## Mrstruth

https://youtu.be/CV7duQhDbrA


Thanks Willow! It's always another cycle! I am just taking it easy


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaByWiLLoW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Af :(
> 
> So sorry Cj :cry:
> 
> Congrats Sticky!!:happydance:
> 
> Afm, have been feeling really weird the last few days and bought a cheapo test and think I will take in the am!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX for ya Baby Willow let us know what the results are :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Did not test this am, I woke up late for work(4 instead of 3) and was so nauseous I threw up(sorry tmi) and didnt even want my morning cup of coffee so I didnt even feel like testing!! :wacko: Maybe I will catch fmu tomorrow!! Didnt even eat supper last night because I felt sick all day yesterday. Piercing pains in my boobs too??? I am actually scared to test too because I dont want to be discouraged again... baby would be due on 11-12-13 if by chance I am how cool huh??
> 
> F & TOES X'D for you ROBIN!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks same for you Babywillow::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck to you Stmom and BabyWillow!! Fx'ed for you both!!!

:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Good luck stmom and babywillow. Sorry shay. Just keep trying Hun.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Dpitts. Well my sister is in the er, it's 5:43am where we are and she just found out her bleeding isn't a indication of a miscarriage, yet twins. :happydance: I guess it's my time to stop and her time to start


----------



## momsbaby

Congrats to your sister, praying for her to have a health pregnancy!!! :)


----------



## cj72

Congrats on your sisters
twins. Dont give up Shay. Our time is coming :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Shay, so sorry your iui was a bust:cry: I agree with Cj, your time is coming:hugs: I had to chuckle at your comment of "one day retiring the idea":haha: that's a good way to put it!:haha: Some days I don't feel like I can think another moment about TTC and then my daughter tells me "she just can't wait for her baby brother or sister to be born because_______(fill in the blank)..:cry: it makes me so sad that I robbed her of being a big sister...this is primarily what spurs me on. Most certainly an emotional rollercoaster of a journey:nope:

Dpitts, great news on the quick drop in betas. As they say..you're always fertile following a MC. I had a MC the cycle before I conceived dd...dr. had suggested we wait a few months before trying again, but we just bd as usual through the next cycle and behold...my "baby" who is now 10:flower:

To all the ladies in the TWW:dust::dust: 

I'll be joining you soon...I think?! I'm currently cd13..but FF is giving me dotted crosshairs for cd9...AHHHH! This can't be right. I think my sleeping pattern is just messed up and my morning temps are NOT accurate. I just started opks this morning...I normally don't O until cd15 or 16...guess we'll see.

On a happy note...we did another SA on hubby's swimmers since it's been a year...it's even better than a year ago:happydance: he took Fertilaid for Men: Count Boost and Motility Boost for 3 months following the previous test and since then, we've had him on various supplements.:thumbup: I guess it's just all about me then:winkwink: I had 5 tubes of blood drawn at the lab last week..checking AMH, MTHFR, Iron, Zinc, Vitamin D. Hoping to get the results Monday. :thumbup: I AM GOING TO GET MY BODY IN SHAPE..baby or not! :flower:


----------



## cj72

Great news, Faith! I'm on the bandwagon with you, girl scouts and your dang cookies stay away! I am ready to drop that 30+. I'm hoping I can do it by May. DPitts, I agree...I bet you get that sticky bean soon. Praying for you all! <3


----------



## stickybean4

Sorry Shay. Why does this have to be so painful. Yes I'm very grateful I have my daughter. But I went through hell to get her. I just want to have one more so she doesn't grow up like an only child, my older children are 17, 18, 19. Turns out this bfp is a chemical. My hcg was only 47 at 20 dpo. Just waiting for nature to take its course.


----------



## stmom26

stickybean4 said:


> Sorry Shay. Why does this have to be so painful. Yes I'm very grateful I have my daughter. But I went through hell to get her. I just want to have one more so she doesn't grow up like an only child, my older children are 17, 18, 19. Turns out this bfp is a chemical. My hcg was only 47 at 20 dpo. Just waiting for nature to take its course.

I'm so sorry stickybean


----------



## dpitts1341

I'm sorry sticky bean just keep trying Hun.


----------



## cj72

Sorry stickybean. Hugs sweetie


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats to the BFPs and so sorry for the losses:cry: xxx

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while, I've been busy recovering, and with baby Alyssa :cloud9:

Again a massive thank you to Crystal for all your support xxx

My waters broke on valentines night at about 8pm, we got to hospital at about 11pm where I was contracting but not strong enough ones. They put me on a ward for the night and brought me back down to labour suite at 10am on the 15th Feb but didn't start the sintocin til 2pm that afternoon. They also tried to break the waters over her head as it was my hind waters that had broken at that point I was 2cm dilated but cervix was still thick as she hadn't came down yet:cry: at 6.50pm the contractions were regular and strong at every 3-5 mins and I was checked again at 11pm for progression and unfortunately I was still the same as I was earlier in the day:wacko: At 1.45am on the 16th they called in a consultant to see me as the contractions were on top of one another at this point and I was suffering severe pain in my right side low down on my scar tissue. The consultant did an internal and I still hadn't got any further than the 2cm:wacko: and when he touched near my scar I was screaming with the pain. They decided that enough was enough and I needed a section as I was showing signs of my womb rupturing. They took me down and had to do the spinal 2 times as the first was in the wrong place but the 2nd was brill. Alyssa was born at 2.15am and my uterus HAD ruptured and the umbilical cord was wrapped around Alyssa's neck preventing her coming down any further so I would of ended up having a section regardless:cry: She weighed 7lbs 14oz and is gorgeous. They said my womb is very thin and fragile at the scar point and would not sustain another pregnancy without rupturing and that I would probably bleed internally which in turn would kill me if we went for another baby. So no more for us:cry: Less than 12 hours after having Alyssa I developed an infection, I was rushed back down to labour suite where they had all the doctors they needed to help me. Everything just dropped, blood pressure, platelets, blood count, temp went through the roof and I was being injected with all sorts. They said I'm a very lucky woman to still be alive. The infection was caused by me rupturing and had got into my bloodstream and passed to my lungs and chest. I just thank god that I'm still here and have a beautiful son and daughter from my TR but thats it for us now. We just can't take a chance with my life or another babies life xxx

I'm still going to be on here regularly cheering everyone on who is ttc and I really wish all of you the best of luck. This thread as also kept me sane through the years of baby making xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations on your new lil girl Jojo. So glad you are alive. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sticky, sorry for the loss:cry: 

Is it just me or does it seem chemicals are far more common than ever? it's seems sooo much harder to get a bfp...seems beyond just our ages:nope:

pregnancy truly is a miracle!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, you poor dear! what a terribly scary ordeal:cry: I'm glad everything turned out okay in the end. two precious little ones from your tr journey is a wonderful blessing!! thanks for sticking with us! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Wow, Jo! I'm glad you came through ok! Angels must be watching over you for sure!


----------



## momsbaby

JoJo thank you so much for sharing!!! Glad you and your new sweet baby is doing well.

3 more days till mine and my hubby's testing :) my Dr informed me that we will find out results that day on both of us. We're hoping and praying for some good news.


----------



## dpitts1341

Jojo so glad you are ok and your babies are healthy.


----------



## GalvanBaby

CPs are way too common Faith. :(

AFM, AF got me a whole week early. :cry: I called my RE about my control appointment and I am waiting on her to call me back right now. I am pretty sure she will count today as CD1 because FA started at midnight last night.

Good luck Momsbaby!!! :hugs:


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Jojo. Glad everything turned out, and you are doing better. I'm still waiting for things to happen. Hoping for that slim slim chance that everything is ok.


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats to you Jojo! 
I am sorry for the CP Sticky, I for one has had five and so I know your pain
Faith I too feel they are a bit to rare and soothing needs to be done.

Afm af is due tomorrow! I stop taking the progesterone because I received another bfn and who am I kidding that's a rap for this cycle. DH wants to start a NTNP until IVF so I guess I am on the band wagon


----------



## stmom26

So happy that you and your sweet LO are ok Jojo.

I'm experiencing some slight cramping, slight nausea, and (TMI) creamy clear discharge. AF isn't due until the 11th so I will test then.....I've not had the discharge like that since I was PG with DS..... Not trying to read to much into it just yet......Don't want to get my hopes up to have them broken again
DH and I were talking last night about how last year at this time is when I made the appointment to see about getting the TR done, Lord knows I thought that by now we would have a baby home with us..... How DUMB was I.. I really didn't think it would be this hard. It seems that before the TR he could Look at me and I would get PG lol....
Anyways I hope that you all are having a GREAT weekend!


----------



## dpitts1341

Oh robin I hope these are good signs!


----------



## cj72

Stmom, I hope this is it for you! I was the same way-Fertile Myrtle and in a month it will be 2 years. Crossing everything for you sweetie!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know the feeling Stmom. I got pregnant very easily with my 2. The first, DD was the very first month after AF started off of BC/ My second, DS was a surprise, but a great one. We were using the pullout method as BC. It doesn't work. LOL

I am wondering what types of meds I am going to be on this month. I think she said we would do Clomid, trigger, and something else, but I don't know what other med and if it is injectable or what. I will call tomorrow to set up my appointment with her for my control on Tuesday. I will then get my prescription for the meds.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

So glad you and baby are ok JoJo!! 

Keeping FX"D for you Stmom!

AFM, Well I tested Friday or was it saturday and it was bfn!! My days are running together because I have worked everyday this week (65 hours) and I am exhausted havent even had time to sleep, maybe 5 or 6 hrs a night. AF is due tomorrow and I had some slight AF type cramps this morning but now its more pressure and burning so IDK whats going on...


----------



## stmom26

BaByWiLLoW said:


> So glad you and baby are ok JoJo!!
> 
> Keeping FX"D for you Stmom!
> 
> AFM, Well I tested Friday or was it saturday and it was bfn!! My days are running together because I have worked everyday this week (65 hours) and I am exhausted havent even had time to sleep, maybe 5 or 6 hrs a night. AF is due tomorrow and I had some slight AF type cramps this morning but now its more pressure and burning so IDK whats going on...

Oh willow :hugs: still holding on to hope that this is your month.


----------



## momsbaby

I have a question, af ended yesterday and today I've had a lot of cramping/pain on my right side, I've had hot flashes and felt dizzy. I've never had this before, should I be worried? What do you think?


----------



## 3mamabear

Same thoughts as you all, all I had to do was think about having a baby, and would be pregnancy before I could fully processed the idea. Now I have to think and plan my schedule and diet around my ovulatory cycle. We traveled across country to get surgery and I did not want to buy clothes because I knew I would be needing maternity clothes by the end of next season.


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> I have a question, af ended yesterday and today I've had a lot of cramping/pain on my right side, I've had hot flashes and felt dizzy. I've never had this before, should I be worried? What do you think?

I'm not sure momsbaby. If your still havering that I would call your DR tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

I have pressure sometimes on the side I o on right after af. Might be a cyst. Definitely call doc


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to all, I keep you all in my prayers. 

I get so discouraged sometimes and wonder if the TR is worth the $. I sooo want a baby with my husband but I wonder if its worth the $$. Ive had so much stress in my life IDK if its the best idea any more. I had everything planned out so perfectly before and then life got in the way :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jen, I completely understand what you're saying!! Our life has been sooo stressful, crazy, busy and some days I ask myself "are you crazy! you don't have time for this!" but then tomorrow comes and I feel like "I/WE CAN DO THIS!"... I believe that God chooses the time and knows best. The only caution I would have is if you and hubby are having any issues between yourselves...in that case TTC and a baby will likely make issues worse:( I would say keep saving $ towards it...even postpone the tr a couple of months and see how you're feeling! I know our stories can be very discouraging to those just starting, but i also know many women who got their bfp right away after tr:hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

FaithHopeLove said:


> Jen, I completely understand what you're saying!! Our life has been sooo stressful, crazy, busy and some days I ask myself "are you crazy! you don't have time for this!" but then tomorrow comes and I feel like "I/WE CAN DO THIS!"... I believe that God chooses the time and knows best. The only caution I would have is if you and hubby are having any issues between yourselves...in that case TTC and a baby will likely make issues worse:( I would say keep saving $ towards it...even postpone the tr a couple of months and see how you're feeling! I know our stories can be very discouraging to those just starting, but i also know many women who got their bfp right away after tr:hugs:

The issues are not so much between me and hubby....He's young and has made some DUMB choices, but our relationship is good. In the last 2 months he lost his job (no fault of his own) our taxes were delayed, we had to move and HIS friend took my car without permission and while texting crossed the median into the path of a semi and totaled my car!!! How the guy lived IDK, and he ran!!! So at 3am cops are at my door :nope: and Ive had to buy another vehicle....NOT fun

I do know things happen for a reason. I couldnt imagine having went through all that after just having had the surgery, but I'm NOT getting any younger and and everyday that passes discourages me more. I just pray and hope God leads me in the direction I need...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think that way sometimes too, I wondering if the reversal is worth it. I have three AWESOME kids and I am completely happy with that. I feel like I'm being greedy by wanting more. And then life gets in the way...Zoe needing a $4000 genetic test, car accidents, divorces, credit places coming after me...but then I begin to wonder...what if? What if I don't go through with the reversal? What if I pull out all of the money I put in but regret not having it done? What happiness and baby snuggles am I going to miss out on?

I'm thinking at this point, I'll go through with the reversal and just let nature take its course. I'm not going to bother trying anymore...but I'll wait for it to happen if it is going to happen. That way, I've gotten it done, then I can get Zoe's test, get myself out of debt, and if I have another baby, then it is meant to be, and I've cleared myself of any financial burdens.

It'll be worth it, Jen.


----------



## momsbaby

The pain has went away. I go Wednesday for my HSG test, I'll mention the pain to my Dr and go from there. I have another question. I've never used OPK's or temp, after my test I'm going to start doing all of that. Question is when's the best time to temp? I work night shift so not sure when would be best.


----------



## stmom26

Jenafyr4 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Jen, I completely understand what you're saying!! Our life has been sooo stressful, crazy, busy and some days I ask myself "are you crazy! you don't have time for this!" but then tomorrow comes and I feel like "I/WE CAN DO THIS!"... I believe that God chooses the time and knows best. The only caution I would have is if you and hubby are having any issues between yourselves...in that case TTC and a baby will likely make issues worse:( I would say keep saving $ towards it...even postpone the tr a couple of months and see how you're feeling! I know our stories can be very discouraging to those just starting, but i also know many women who got their bfp right away after tr:hugs:
> 
> The issues are not so much between me and hubby....He's young and has made some DUMB choices, but our relationship is good. In the last 2 months he lost his job (no fault of his own) our taxes were delayed, we had to move and HIS friend took my car without permission and while texting crossed the median into the path of a semi and totaled my car!!! How the guy lived IDK, and he ran!!! So at 3am cops are at my door :nope: and Ive had to buy another vehicle....NOT fun
> 
> I do know things happen for a reason. I couldnt imagine having went through all that after just having had the surgery, but I'm NOT getting any younger and and everyday that passes discourages me more. I just pray and hope God leads me in the direction I need...Click to expand...

 I know how you feel I'm a planner too, It will be worth it to be able to have another one and hold it. 
I'm sorry if Ive discouraged you in any way. Keep your head up...:flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jen, I know the feeling. It will happen. There will come a time where you will get it done. It i a hard decision to finally go through with. I constantly thought that it would not be worth it even the day I was be rolled into the OR. Hell, I still think that at times after a year of TTC with no baby, but I remember I have a chance each and every month. If I had done IVF, it would have cost more than surgery and only have been one chance. TTC sucks, especially when you don't conceive when you plan. I saw a lady on a FB group that had her TR in January and this is her first month TTC. She got a BFP over the weekend so it is possible to get a BFP very quickly, it just depends on your body. Unfortunately, a lot of our bodies are not cooperating as they should so we are having to wait a year, 2 years or more for a sticky bean. In the end though, it will be worth it. If this is what you really want, you will never regret trying at least. :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

No one HERE discourages me.... ya'll are some of the strong and bravest women I know. I know I will regret it if I dont have it done, I just wish life was easier sometimes...grr. 

Good Luck momsbaby on you HSG


----------



## stmom26

Jenafyr4 said:


> No one HERE discourages me.... ya'll are some of the strong and bravest women I know. I know I will regret it if I dont have it done, I just wish life was easier sometimes...grr.
> 
> Good Luck momsbaby on you HSG

Don't we all lol..... Hang in there Sweetie :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Opinion needed ladies, I am doing my first monitored cycle this time. Should I still temp or since the doctor will be monitoring it all, should I just let her tell me when I will O? I woudl love this to be a non-stress cycle if at all possible. LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momsbaby, you should try to temp at the same time everyday before moving after sleeping for atleast 4 hours straight. Good luck on your HSG!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies, well as of today no BFP and no sign of af, I am heading to the gym and hopefully I can release stress through workouts


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Hi ladies, well as of today no BFP and no sign of af, I am heading to the gym and hopefully I can release stress through workouts

Good Luck, a good workout is always nice....so is the sauna, at least for me its very relaxing


----------



## 3mamabear

I have not looked back to see your story, but I also married a younger man who has no children of his own, although he has been a part of my daughter's life since she was 2. He did not want kids when we began our relationship 8years ago, and changed his mind about 3 years ago. We had the surgery 6 months after the wedding (expensive year) because the reality was that the clock was and is ticking faster than ever. Financially it would be better to get PG in a couple years, but biology does not work that way, so I had the procedure ASAP. I still question if I did the right think, but I know I would regret it forever if we did not at least give it a chance.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That was the same reason I had the TR done. My OH is younger than me and has no biological kids. He loves mine as his own, but would like a biological one. He says that even if we don't have one, he will be happy with the 2 we have. 

I go to get my control U/S tomorrow. The nurse said that my RE will more than likely prescribe the Clomid with Follistim and the trigger. I am wondering if she will have me take the CLomid for the first few days or the Follistim or both together. I am also wondering How the hell I am going to be able to poke myself! LOL I am huge chicken when it comes to needles!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan, where do you have to give yourself a shot? (belly, butt, leg?) 

AFM, time isnt on my side either....always seems when I plan for something, something always gets in the way, if it werent for bad luck, I may not have any luck at all :shrug: 

My manager at my 2nd job is preggers and she is soooo freaking cute. I predicted a boy for her and was right....she was shocked cuz everyone else said girl. I have a 6th sence for babies I guess. I also told her she would make a honeymoon baby....She didnt think it would happen that fast...lol Being around her makes me SO much more broody.

Hope everyone has a Happy Tuesday


----------



## GalvanBaby

I didn't ask the nurse that yesterday, but I will ask today, definitely. I had a million questions for my RE, but forgot them. That was one of the Jen. Thanks. Any more ideas for questions maybe they will trigger my brain. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I didn't ask the nurse that yesterday, but I will ask today, definitely. I had a million questions for my RE, but forgot them. That was one of the Jen. Thanks. Any more ideas for questions maybe they will trigger my brain. LOL

Belly shots are not horrible....and its easy to access, I'm sure like most mommies we all have a pouch with is great cushion for shots :) I took HGH shots in my belly for 12 weeks it only hurt a hand full of times. 

Write down your questions....we are human and forget. I'd hate for you to leave and then remember crutial questions. Once you leave most DOCTORS are unavailable and you have to go through the nurse...

Good Luck


----------



## 3mamabear

When did you get your TR? I am able to get pregnant, but do not keep them for long. I wonder if or when I should see an RE, or just keep on riding this boat since we are honestly happy either way, and sometimes I even panic when I see a BFP because by now it just means stress. 4-0 birthday is just three months away.


----------



## cj72

3mamabear, see an RE. I'm 40 and just saw one. Widh I'd done it earlier.

Galvan, how'd it go?


----------



## Mrstruth

Af is here, she isnt cramping or heavy I think I will get back on clomids because it produces more follicles and just have monitoring cycles because in a few months we are doing ivf so nomore iui for us. I knew this wasnt the cycle, I had no feelings it was. Especially with the left tube issue yet I am happy I had the experience


----------



## cj72

Sorry Shay. I thought this was my cycle too. Hugs! I think its clomid, follistim, and trigger shots for me. Still trying to get the iui!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is my cocktail this cycle Cj. I am sittong here at the RE waiting. She is running behind today. :(


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ I did as well but hey at least we are continuing to fight for what we want. I am doing Clomids, trigger and I am not sure about the progesterone because the yeast infection was just a but to much for me


----------



## stmom26

I'm sorry Shay and CJ, :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry Shay and CJ, but you all have a great attitude about everything, at least on here :haha: 

Good Luck to you both... REMEMBER Good things come to those who wait :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Hang in there girls, it will happen, I believe that! Hugs to all of you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I am sorry Shay and CJ! :hugs:

AFM: I am taking 100mg CLomid CDs 4-8; 75iu Menopur CDs 7 & 9; Trigger. We are to BD on fertile days. If after 2 cycles like this, no BFP, we will do IUI.

:hugs: ladies.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I am sorry Shay and CJ! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am taking 100mg CLomid CDs 4-8; 75iu Menopur CDs 7 & 9; Trigger. We are to BD on fertile days. If after 2 cycles like this, no BFP, we will do IUI.
> 
> :hugs: ladies.

Good Luck Galvanbaby...Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Well I had to take a test this morning just to see and it came back negitive still 5 days until AF is supposed to be here but, Lord I feel so nauseated, boobs are super sore, I've been really tired. so I really FEEL PG this month, but really starting to doubt it.....


----------



## momsbaby

Ok ladies I'm sitting here waiting for my HSG test. So very nervous, please say a prayer for me. Thank you all :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh ladies...I was told this old wives tell about when one baby is born that it spreads baby dust and another gets pregnant! I hoping that by time I have Emmaleigh that one of you is in for some good news if not several! 

I check in every so often and secretly pray when i do that one of you gals will be holding on to that sticky bean. I know how awful it is waiting for this little miracle. 

Prayers Momsbaby I hope it isn't too bad. I was crampy afterwards with mine took Advil and Tylenol to help.


----------



## Jenafyr4

momsbaby said:


> Ok ladies I'm sitting here waiting for my HSG test. So very nervous, please say a prayer for me. Thank you all :)

Good luck momsbaby, Cant wait to hear the results and I pray its a breeze


----------



## momsbaby

I'm SO sad both tubes are blocked. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> I'm SO sad both tubes are blocked. Thank you all for your prayers.

Oh no Moms baby I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

momsbaby said:


> I'm SO sad both tubes are blocked. Thank you all for your prayers.

Oh sweetie, I'm so heart broken for you:nope::cry: any chance they forced them open with the procedure? I know that can happen. big hugs to you!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry momsbaby....

That leads to a question..... My friend had tube blockage (scar tissue-for unknown reason) never had tubes tied or anything and they did what she described as a roter rooter service on her. She said the instument looked like a pipe cleaner????? after her procedure she was preggers in 3 months....is this not a possibility?


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby can they not do laproscopy? :shrug:It is just like what Jenafyr is talking about and it punches through the scar tissue and opens them back up. Did they not talk to you about your options? :growlmad:

I live in Harrison, AR who did your surgery? Did you go to Arkansas Fertility & Gynecology? 

I am so sorry hun.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

momsbaby said:


> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!

We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Momsbaby. I am sorry. Is laparoscopy an option?


----------



## momsbaby

I asked about laparoscopy, he said my tubes are to scared to try it. I'm so heart broken all I can do is cry. My hopes and dreams are gone. IVF is so expensive but I'm saving every penny I make. This ain't the end of the road for me. I feel like I've lost everything but I'm not giving up.


----------



## jasminep0489

Mommabrown said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...

I can't remember if you had mentioned using Dr.Rogers before but she was my dr. too. She definitely has a wonderful success rate. I know so many of my TR friends that used her have become PG. All but one I believe, out of 14 ladies I know personally. She is truly a blessing! So happy your pregnancy is going well and your LO will be here in no time. I think I just blinked and Eli is now almost 5 months! I want him to stay my baby forever. :winkwink:


Momsbaby- Do you think your tubes may have spasmed during the procedure? I would check into laproscopy like the ladies said before. IVF is soooo expensive with so little percentages of success. How were your tube lengths after surgery?


----------



## momsbaby

7 1/2cm both sides. The hsg test hurt like hell (sorry for the language). The dye didn't flow far at all. I can handle pain but that hurt so bad I screamed. I have a copy of my test and its clear, there's no dye seaping out anywhere. I may look for another doctor and see if there's something else they can do. My doctor also mentioned that I could have nother reversal done i really don't want to go through that again.


----------



## jasminep0489

That's what I was going to say. You have enough left to do another surgery. Did the dr. you used have a high success rate? And did they say they could have spasmed at all? Especially since they hurt you that bad, they very well could have.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry moms I hope that you did the physician that can answer your concerns. Ivf is expensive. The things we go through is incredible within itself


----------



## dpitts1341

Mommabrown said:


> Momsbaby can they not do laproscopy? :shrug:It is just like what Jenafyr is talking about and it punches through the scar tissue and opens them back up. Did they not talk to you about your options? :growlmad:
> 
> I live in Harrison, AR who did your surgery? Did you go to Arkansas Fertility & Gynecology?
> 
> I am so sorry hun.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mommabrown, I live just north of Springfield, MO. You are pretty close to me, so sprinkle that baby dust on me.


----------



## dpitts1341

Momsbaby I am so so sorry.


----------



## momsbaby

I don't know if it was a spasm or not. I was to upset to ask many questions. I still do know how to feel, I have so many mixed emotionals. I know I don't want to spend all that money to try to reverse it again or all the other things they got out there, and winde up be heart broken again. In thinking hard on just doin the IVF. If it doesn't work then I know it wasn't meant to be. Thank you all for your thoughts an prayers. Love y'all and thank you for being here to listen


----------



## momsbaby

jasminep0489 said:


> That's what I was going to say. You have enough left to do another surgery. Did the dr. you used have a high success rate? And did they say they could have spasmed at all? Especially since they hurt you that bad, they very well could have.

I don't think their success rate is very high. After I had my reversal with them I started hearing lots of bad things. Wished I would have known before hand.


----------



## momsbaby

Mrstruth said:


> I am sorry moms I hope that you did the physician that can answer your concerns. Ivf is expensive. The things we go through is incredible within itself

If you don't mind me asking how much is your IVF going to cost you. I was told $13,000 and if the first didn't take the 2nd was free


----------



## Mommabrown

dpitts1341 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Momsbaby can they not do laproscopy? :shrug:It is just like what Jenafyr is talking about and it punches through the scar tissue and opens them back up. Did they not talk to you about your options? :growlmad:
> 
> I live in Harrison, AR who did your surgery? Did you go to Arkansas Fertility & Gynecology?
> 
> I am so sorry hun.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mommabrown, I live just north of Springfield, MO. You are pretty close to me, so sprinkle that baby dust on me.Click to expand...

All of Dh family is from Missouri spans from Springfield to Fulton, Booneville, St. Joe, and Kansas City. I will send you as much baby dust as it takes hun! 

I am so pleased to find I have such close TR ladies to me! A lot of people I talk to think I am absolutely bonkers for having a Reversal done only because so many did not understand that it could happen!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, I know of an IVF place in Cancun that costs $6000USD including hotel, cell phone while in the area, meds, and procedures. It is guaranteed with the left over eggs from egg retrieval. The next IVF process is free, but only if you have any embies left.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan thank you for the info. :) I will defantly talk to hubby about it. I'm also calling other doctors for pricing and success rates. I'm not happy with my doctor here, he just doesn't seem to want to listen to me.


----------



## Jenafyr4

momsbaby said:


> Galvan thank you for the info. :) I will defantly talk to hubby about it. I'm also calling other doctors for pricing and success rates. I'm not happy with my doctor here, he just doesn't seem to want to listen to me.

I think you may need to look for another doctor... They work for us!!!! Jumping into IVF seems a bit harsh...seems like a money maker for him!! I personally couldnt afford it.

My mom (she's just old not ttc lol) went through 5, yes 5 doctors before she found one that actually listened to her. My mom can be a pain, but its still HER body and LIFE ya know.....

I wish you the best of luck and IMO you need a second opinion....:hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Mommabrown said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...

Mommabrown can I get the info to Dr. Rogers. Me and hubby talked and we're going to check around for doctors we're wanting to do the reversal agian, before going threw with ivf. Thank you:flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

momsbaby said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mommabrown can I get the info to Dr. Rogers. Me and hubby talked and we're going to check around for doctors we're wanting to do the reversal agian, before going threw with ivf. Thank you:flower:Click to expand...

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, I think a second reversal is a wise choice before IVF:thumbup: I hope you can find the BEST dr for the job:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

momsbaby said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mommabrown can I get the info to Dr. Rogers. Me and hubby talked and we're going to check around for doctors we're wanting to do the reversal agian, before going threw with ivf. Thank you:flower:Click to expand...


I Pm'd you! SO glad you are going this route. It will be cheaper with a higher sucess rate than IVF. She charges 4500.00 but well worth it. 15 1/2 months of trying with a very short LT 2 1/2cm and good RT at 7cm and I finally got my sticky bean! I would recommend her to anyone!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mommabrown said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mommabrown can I get the info to Dr. Rogers. Me and hubby talked and we're going to check around for doctors we're wanting to do the reversal agian, before going threw with ivf. Thank you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Pm'd you! SO glad you are going this route. It will be cheaper with a higher sucess rate than IVF. She charges 4500.00 but well worth it. 15 1/2 months of trying with a very short LT 2 1/2cm and good RT at 7cm and I finally got my sticky bean! I would recommend her to anyone!Click to expand...

Dr Rogers is now like $5400. I priced her before making my decision to go to RioBravo Reversals


----------



## momsbaby

I'm in such a better mood today. I've called a couple doctors today, and will be calling Dr. Rodgers tomorrow. We'll be moving to Texas in May so I've called a Dr in Houston. And that Dr is so disappointed in my Dr. He said there's other things we can do and try including laparoscopy first. He also said he refuses to do the HSG test due to the fact that causes spasms. I can't and won't give up. Thank you ladies so so much for your thoughts and support. I love you all!!!!!


----------



## stmom26

momsbaby said:


> I'm in such a better mood today. I've called a couple doctors today, and will be calling Dr. Rodgers tomorrow. We'll be moving to Texas in May so I've called a Dr in Houston. And that Dr is so disappointed in my Dr. He said there's other things we can do and try including laparoscopy first. He also said he refuses to do the HSG test due to the fact that causes spasms. I can't and won't give up. Thank you ladies so so much for your thoughts and support. I love you all!!!!!

That's Great momsbaby:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momsbaby: I think that is a great decision, like MommaB said, it is so much cheaper and better success rates. I have seen people go through IVF multiple times and no sticky bean. Good luck on the TR. I have a couple of Drs here in mexico who are cheaper, but the travel will make it cost about the same. Rio Bravo like Jenafyr said is a great place and my RE who did my TR is also very good. She has done my TR and a friends TR. Both of us are still trying, but she has both tubes open and I have 1 open.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My total cost for surgery, testing, shuttle and travel (from Florida) is $3600. Dr Levin has a high sucess rate.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

HOLY CRAP! That's IT?!

I'm paying $5800 for consultation, procedure, and one night in the hospital! That's NOT including travelling to and from the hospital, or meals during that one night.

Granted, my doctor boasts a 100% success rate for the reversal itself, and I believe, a 94% pregnancy rate post-tubal.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

90% pregnancy rate, sorry


----------



## Mrstruth

momsbaby said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry moms I hope that you did the physician that can answer your concerns. Ivf is expensive. The things we go through is incredible within itself
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how much is your IVF going to cost you. I was told $13,000 and if the first didn't take the 2nd was freeClick to expand...

I dont mind at all sorry I got back to you so late, it's going to be 6490 here in GA


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea every where I checked was crazy. And its Dr Levi....sorry my phone auto corrected. anyone curious can check out their website www.riobravoreversal.com they also have a forum for reversal and ttc ladies who are having the surgery with them, so great ladies there too :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Rio Bravo was my plan if my tubes would have been blocked. I have heard all kinds of wonderful comments about them from the US and here in Mexico. OH's aunt lives in a town about 40 minutes from Rio Bravo and she said that he is highly recommended. She actually got all over me for not going to him for my reversal. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm VERY anxious and ready. They are all very courtious, Ive had a million and one questions in this "waiting" period...They also now offer a payment plan, which they didnt before, makes that dream for so many ladies that much more possible. :happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

Jenafyr4 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown yes they are the ones I used, dr miller is my dr. We just got done talking to him. We are now going to do IVF. IM NOT GIVING UP!!!
> 
> We seen them for a consultation and did not like them at all. They were pushing for IVF the whole time instead of the TR, which is very costly. So from there i looked for different Dr's who would listen to me and try to do what is best for me. So that is when i found DR. Rogers in TN and she was amazing! I had my HSG here in Harrison with DR. Taylor and he also talked about laproscopy with me in case of blockage. Don't give up hope yet. I promise that there are other things you can do!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mommabrown can I get the info to Dr. Rogers. Me and hubby talked and we're going to check around for doctors we're wanting to do the reversal agian, before going threw with ivf. Thank you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Pm'd you! SO glad you are going this route. It will be cheaper with a higher sucess rate than IVF. She charges 4500.00 but well worth it. 15 1/2 months of trying with a very short LT 2 1/2cm and good RT at 7cm and I finally got my sticky bean! I would recommend her to anyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Rogers is now like $5400. I priced her before making my decision to go to RioBravo ReversalsClick to expand...

Dr. Rogers is worth every penny of that $5400. Like I said every lady I know that has used her fell pregnant and had their baby except one and she ended up losing her tube I believe after a tubal pregnancy. I know that her success rate isn't posted on her web page, but so many of us that have used her in the last few years have been successful, she has to be an amazing doctor. Such a wonderful Christian lady as well. I wish she had stayed at $4500, but I can understand her reasons. 

Momsbaby- That's what I was saying before. Your tubes can spasm so easily with the HSG. I'm glad you are checking into all your options. Keep fighting sweetie!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I heard alot of great things about Dr Rogers too, whatever your choice...goodluck


----------



## momsbaby

Question, is it normal to bleed after that test? They told me I'd have a little spotting, but its like I started my period. It's light bleeding, more than spotting though. Should I call my dr?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, I only had very light bleeding. It was a little more than spotting, but not a flow. I would call your Dr if it continues tomorrow.

AF: I bought my Menopur and trigger today. I take my first Menopur injection tomorrow morning. I am a little nervous. My mood swings started today. Poor OH, I just went off on him about his comment about the food I served him. I yelled at him and told him to eat his damn food or to just throw the shit in the trash. I felt bad afterwards and kind of stupid for yelling over a stupid little comment. I immediately felt bad and apologized. He told me it was ok, he blamed it on the damn Clomid. LOL I do feel really icky today, kind of fuzzy headed and just plain irritable. I know it is the Clomid because that is not me normally and I was the same way the last time I was on it.

Fx'ed ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Well just took a hpt and it came back negative :( so I'm out this month again....


----------



## dpitts1341

stmom26 said:


> Well just took a hpt and it came back negative :( so I'm out this month again....

Ugh. I am sorry. I was hoping this was your month.


----------



## momsbaby

GalvanBaby said:


> Moms, I only had very light bleeding. It was a little more than spotting, but not a flow. I would call your Dr if it continues tomorrow.
> 
> AF: I bought my Menopur and trigger today. I take my first Menopur injection tomorrow morning. I am a little nervous. My mood swings started today. Poor OH, I just went off on him about his comment about the food I served him. I yelled at him and told him to eat his damn food or to just throw the shit in the trash. I felt bad afterwards and kind of stupid for yelling over a stupid little comment. I immediately felt bad and apologized. He told me it was ok, he blamed it on the damn Clomid. LOL I do feel really icky today, kind of fuzzy headed and just plain irritable. I know it is the Clomid because that is not me normally and I was the same way the last time I was on it.
> 
> Fx'ed ladies!! :hugs:


How many days did you bleed? This is day 3 for me


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mine lasted for about 3 days, but the last day it was closer to spotting. Is it lessening?


----------



## momsbaby

Yes it's easing up not as much today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is what mine did. If it is still there Monday I would call the Dr, but it should be gone by then. maybe some spotting tomorrow, but not much.

AFM, I got my Menopur shot today. My mood swings are crazy today, not sure if it is Clomid or if the Menopur can already cause side effects after taking it this morning for the first time. Also, TMI I had very odd CM earlier. It was clear with beige smudges and EWCM. I am only CD7 too. I haven't started OPKs, but I think I will this afternoon.


----------



## jojo1972

Momsbaby I would defo go for another reversal hun with GREAT tube lengths you have left. Is there no way you could get it done FREE with the first one being unsucessful? Here in the UK they would redo it for free as the first didn't work? xxx

Mommabrown, wow your pregnancy has gone so fast hunny. I cant wait to see your precious lil girls pics soon xxx

Jen, honestly hunny, TR is really worth it, yes for some it takes time to concieve but for others it happens quickly. I had mine June 16th 2010 and fell pregnant staight away but had a chemical in july and september, then had a MMC of my twins in november at almost 10 weeks (found out I was pregnant in early October) then had another chem at Christmas. I then caught again with Callum only a month after and found out in February. after having Callum in October we started trying for another at Christmas and it took us a few months to catch with Alyssa-Rose with no hint of a BFP all the way. BUT it can and does happen. With TR you have many chances but IVF only gives you one chance. I'd go for the many instead babes xxx


----------



## floppyears

Jenafyr4 said:


> My total cost for surgery, testing, shuttle and travel (from Florida) is $3600. Dr Levin has a high sucess rate.


I highly recommend Rio Bravo, Mx with Dr. Perez and Levi. They are the reason I am holding my blessing right now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx jojo I'm just anxious I guess. I was supposed to have already had my tr, but things keep coming up but things are looking up. Thx for Ur encouraging words.

Floppy how has Ur journey been? I have a lot of faith in Rio Bravo so I can't wait.


----------



## cj72

GalvanBaby said:


> That is what mine did. If it is still there Monday I would call the Dr, but it should be gone by then. maybe some spotting tomorrow, but not much.
> 
> AFM, I got my Menopur shot today. My mood swings are crazy today, not sure if it is Clomid or if the Menopur can already cause side effects after taking it this morning for the first time. Also, TMI I had very odd CM earlier. It was clear with beige smudges and EWCM. I am only CD7 too. I haven't started OPKs, but I think I will this afternoon.

Beige flecks -maybe a side affect of the meds? Im cd11, so its game on this week. Thinking of May as my month for clomid, fsh shots , trigger, etc. So basically, expect my head to turn all the way around on my neck from the meds, lol! Oh knows clomid makes me evil, but has no idea about the other stuff! Good luck Galvan :) I hope this is your month!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like me CJ! I choose to stay at home away from other people (inlaws) until I am no longer possessed. LOL

The weird CM has disappeared followed by major bloating and twinges of pain.


----------



## momsbaby

Finally the bleeding stops.


----------



## cj72

Sorry about the bloating. That sucks. I hate bloating. Had it after my tr. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Mommabrown

jojo1972 said:


> Mommabrown, wow your pregnancy has gone so fast hunny. I cant wait to see your precious lil girls pics soon xxx

Thanks Hun! I can't wait till she is here either. Started with contractions and hoping they get closer so Dr will take her. But they way it looks its going to be a long few weeks.


----------



## GalvanBaby

cj72 said:


> Sorry about the bloating. That sucks. I hate bloating. Had it after my tr. Where are you in your cycle?

I am on CD9. I took my last Clomid dose last night. I will take the last Menopur shot today. SO, more bloating ahead. I am having more twinges on my right side so Fx this meaning the follies will be that side. I g for monitoring Thursday.


Mommabrown said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Mommabrown, wow your pregnancy has gone so fast hunny. I cant wait to see your precious lil girls pics soon xxx
> 
> Thanks Hun! I can't wait till she is here either. Started with contractions and hoping they get closer so Dr will take her. But they way it looks its going to be a long few weeks.Click to expand...

Good luck and we hope she gets here soon!! 

:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

momsbaby said:


> Finally the bleeding stops.

That is great! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Well AF is a day late.... I'm going to test in the morning and see FX this is the month..... What a birthday present that would be


----------



## GalvanBaby

stmom26 said:


> Well AF is a day late.... I'm going to test in the morning and see FX this is the month..... What a birthday present that would be

Fx'ed you get your BFP as a birthday present!!


----------



## cj72

That would be a great present!!! Did you test?


----------



## dpitts1341

Test test test!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

:test::test: Fx for you and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## stmom26

Tested and its still negative but not really having any Signs of AF, we are on vacation so I will test when we get home if she still hasn't showed her ugly head


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx'ed and happy birthday!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Happy birthday Stmom and I hope you get what you get a late birthday surprise BFP! For my IVF I paid 10,000 and for the second one that we scheduled for may we paid 6495, I believe to be the exact number but it was 6,400 and something, we had to pay before we were scheduled for the IVF appt, other than that we would have just been on payments until paid in full. Ga his a clinic where it's $6,900 the second time and the price above the first time. I am sorry of I didn't clear the answer up more. When asked earlier in the post, I tried doing it from my new phone.


----------



## stmom26

Birthday isn't until the 22nd but that would be a great present


----------



## Mrstruth

stmom26 said:


> Birthday isn't until the 22nd but that would be a great present

It really would be, and a exciting one at that


----------



## momsbaby

Finally got a printer. Now I can print some things off that my new doctor needs. I'm excited to start a new journey!!! It's all my hubby talks about "when we get pregnant, when we have our baby". I believe he's more excited then me lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats on the printer! I have one, but for some reason it won't connect with my computer now. :(


----------



## jojo1972

All of my babies including a pic with my dad. My 2 older boys were 14 and 15 at the time and my dad is 5.8 in height lol. I know Dan has died now but ya know..... xxx He is the darker haired one xxx
 



Attached Files:







544128_4969263902955_1115215020_n.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3









Callum.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









574550_10200091755150097_1187856755_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4









535574_4942000261381_1966542933_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5









2128_1033712916525_1036492177_30126390_1628_n.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## GalvanBaby

They are all gorgeous!! Congrats on your baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

jojo1972 said:


> All of my babies including a pic with my dad. My 2 older boys were 14 and 15 at the time and my dad is 5.8 in height lol. I know Dan has died now but ya know..... xxx He is the darker haired one xxx

So Sweet, you have a beautiful family :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

jojo, such sweet photos :) thanking for taking the time to post them! :)


----------



## cj72

Beautiful family Jo :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Jo jo you have a beautiful family 


Today is cd12 I received my first smiley face on the opk yesterday and uploaded it on my FB page because my iPad does not do uploads. And my laptop is at home :dohh: I normally get my first positive on opk around cd15 or maybe as early as 14 a positive that is as strong as the control line, so cd11 is very early seeing that I normally ovulate cd 15 or 17 17th lately, besides the last months trigger shot. I am not doing temp this cycle either. I been having twinges from my left and right side so I don't which I would ovulate on, my appointment is Wed and yet I am a week 4-5 early with ovulating. But hey it's okay! I am excited to see you ladies results this cycle and wishing you all the best. Thanks for all of your support. My Facebook page again is www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr


----------



## cj72

1 dpo today!


----------



## GalvanBaby

My follies are 17.25, 15.75, 13.5, and 2-11's. I trigger on Sunday night and start progesterone Tuesday. I will take 200mg daily and do betas on April 4th.


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Galvan your plan sounds great!!! 

CJ congrats on the ovulation :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Jojo, You family is beautiful! 

Galvan, those are some great sizes!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan, things sound good.. Fx for you and Shay and all the TR ladies :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Well AF is 5 days late!!!! Gonna take a HPT on Sunday and if it hasn't shown up Monday go have blood drawn


----------



## Jenafyr4

stmom26 said:


> Well AF is 5 days late!!!! Gonna take a HPT on Sunday and if it hasn't shown up Monday go have blood drawn

Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Looking great STmom!! Fx for a BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## stickybean4

Very excting stmom...Fx for you and you bfp


----------



## Mrstruth

Stmom I hope it's good news


----------



## cj72

stmom26 said:


> Well AF is 5 days late!!!! Gonna take a HPT on Sunday and if it hasn't shown up Monday go have blood drawn


So excited! Can't wait to hear your news!!


----------



## stmom26

I'm excited at the possibility but scared to death at being disappointed. We are on vacation this week and I've tried not to worry about it so that's why u said I would test on Sunday.


----------



## dpitts1341

Oh Robin, I can't wait to see what the test tells us......


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Robin, I'm so excited for you!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## stmom26

Well AF started 6 days late... I'm so let down.... BB's were sore to the touch and swollen.... I'm trying to stay positive and say well next month but God knows I'm so tired.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Stmom. I've been there. It sucks and really hurts. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Stmom! :hugs:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

stmom26 said:


> Well AF started 6 days late... I'm so let down.... BB's were sore to the touch and swollen.... I'm trying to stay positive and say well next month but God knows I'm so tired.

I know exactly what you mean Robin!!:cry: We are all getting discouraged but we cant lose hope!! I took some advice from a friend and I am not giving up and it "WILL" happen in GOD'S time!! :hugs:

Sorry everyone I have been out of touch but I was so dicouraged over no bfp this month me and dh talked agreed to stop trying so hard. So now I have stopped clomid and we are just letting God take control and whatever happens happens!! 

Jojo beautiful family!!


----------



## dpitts1341

I'm so sorry Robin. :(


----------



## stickybean4

How frustrating stmom. 

I like your attitude baby willow. That's exactly my attitude, 2 years ago. I was exhausted emotionally from trying. Me and hubby said it if it happens it happens. I got my bfp few months later. Now I have my little miracle.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sorry, Robin:hugs::cry: we all do truly know how you're feeling! My temps are heading south, which means on to cycle 27 for me...BIG sigh:nope: 
One day....:)


----------



## cj72

Sorry stmom. Faith, I am on the same cycle. Losing count might be 28 for me. Keep the faith, girls. I will be 41 in 3 months and am stil hanging in there. Got my tr a few months before 39 and not giving up!


----------



## stmom26

I know it will happen, I just pray it's soon for 1 of us TR ladies..... We sure need some Baby Dust around here


----------



## jasminep0489

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 3mamabear

My husband swears that if we just "stop trying" it will just happen. Unfortunately I am 39 and not trying is not an option. My cycle are getting more irregular, so I really need to monitor to make sure we hit the window. I have zipped through multiple posts and I am wondering how many of you are older than 40 and have carried a successful pregnancy. The clock just keeps ticking.


----------



## cj72

3mamabear, mine says the same and time is ticking away. I said that would be fine if I had years left, but I feel like I might have a year left. Im 40, soon to be 41. Jo had 2 pregnancies and is my age. Another 2 ladies on another thread I follow did the same.


----------



## jonnanne3

3mamabear said:


> My husband swears that if we just "stop trying" it will just happen. Unfortunately I am 39 and not trying is not an option. My cycle are getting more irregular, so I really need to monitor to make sure we hit the window. I have zipped through multiple posts and I am wondering how many of you are older than 40 and have carried a successful pregnancy. The clock just keeps ticking.

My cycles were getting irregular too. We stopped "trying" after almost 4 years and I was ready to throw in the towel after my 5th mc. Then 3 months later, after the birth of our second grandbaby, we had our forever baby! I was 39 and turned 40, 3 months after her birth. It was a great pregnancy (for the most part) and I only gained 19 pounds. She came into the world absolutely beautiful and healthy at 7 lbs 14 oz! 
Then after her birth, my husband and I decided that we were complete! He had a vascectomy in March of 2012. Then my cycles went CRAZY! Crazier than before and I just had a hysterectomy 2 weeks ago. Talk about timing! 
So, please DON'T GIVE UP!!!!!! It WILL HAPPEN!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 3mamabear

Thanks ladies, I need the encouragement. Try to put it at the back of my mind, but we know that for at least a couple weeks a month that is impossible. EVERYONE I know, except my best friend who is my age and TTC her second in three years with multiple miscarriages, Thinks I am crazy for even trying.


----------



## stmom26

Well AF has finally left so off to a new month. Baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## momsbaby

I've got a new Dr in Houston TX. After they get all my medical records I'll have my first appointment. :) :)


----------



## stmom26

That's Great Momsbaby...


----------



## momsbaby

All the paper work is turned in. I already like this new Dr I haven't met him yet but him and his staff has called me serval times. Asking questions and making sure I want to go through another surgery. The Dr told me hisself that if the reversal doesn't work this time he will refund all my money. So fingers crossed and praying the second time works.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is an awesome deal momsbaby! I am praying your surgery works and he doesn't have to refund you your money. :hugs:

AFM, I started progesterone today and the BBs are already hurting, but I think that is more Clomid post O side effects than the progesterone now.


----------



## stmom26

Great Momsbaby!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

That's GREAT Momsbaby!! :flower:

Afm, I am a hormonal MESS!!! I finally talked to my dh last night about the, I am assuming after TR hormones!! He says I am a grouch lately(especially the week after O) so I guess I need to call the doc and get checked further for some HELP with this!! Any recommendations??? I told him last night I am ready for a BABY so I can have everything removed so NO MORE HORMONES!!! Tired of feelin this way! :growlmad: Ok vent over... Lol.


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Oh yea, I am about 4 DPO and dont feel too optimistic about this month, but I guess we will see in about 10 days


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Babywillow


----------



## GalvanBaby

OH told me that I get on his nerves during the TWW. I am so quick to get angry or irritated. I think it is the stress and the meds.

Fx for your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## stmom26

FX for you Babywillow Dont feel bad my nerves get to me too in the TWW


----------



## cj72

Oh holy crap. Check out my temp spike. Anyone who jas been pregnant, did you have anything like this? Of course, I could just be sick...


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Cj, I dont know much about temps but WOW your temp did jump!! Maybe that is a good sign!! FX'D for you!!


----------



## Angel baby

CJ that is a big jump!! Hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CJ, I HAVE NEVER SEEN A CHART LIKE THAT! IMPRESSIVE..LOL! I HOPE THIS IS YOUR STICKY BEAN!

My sister just delivered a healthy baby boy this morning:happydance: can't wait to snuggle him:)


----------



## Mrstruth

CJ I have never seen a chart like that before either! Oh my I hope this is definitely it


----------



## cj72

Af showed this morning. Turns out the temp jump was the flu :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj,:cry: that's really crappy! What a disappointment:( I'm sorry!:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

So sorry CJ :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Its okay. Roll on cycle 28. You know how you always hear the 3rd times the charm? Maybe they meant 30th! :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry CJ! :hugs: You're right maybe for you it is 30!! :hugs:

AFM: I am 7DPO. I am having wierd things happening. Nausea from hell, hungry all the time, vivid dreams, major sense of smell (OH came in yesterday and had only drunk 1 beer and I could smell it from across the room!), very sleepy all the time, and sore and HUGE BBs. I tested to see if the trigger is gone, it was a very very faint line, so I guess it is almost gone. I will not test again until Friday. I hate these symptoms because I don't know whether or not it is pregnancy (too early, I know) or the progesterone. :cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Sorry CJ! :hugs: You're right maybe for you it is 30!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am 7DPO. I am having wierd things happening. Nausea from hell, hungry all the time, vivid dreams, major sense of smell (OH came in yesterday and had only drunk 1 beer and I could smell it from across the room!), very sleepy all the time, and sore and HUGE BBs. I tested to see if the trigger is gone, it was a very very faint line, so I guess it is almost gone. I will not test again until Friday. I hate these symptoms because I don't know whether or not it is pregnancy (too early, I know) or the progesterone. :cry:

Galvan I hope this is your month! I am rooting for you

CJ our time is coming soon


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan I hope this is your month too.....

Fx for all you ladies.... :hugs:

AFM: I'm still impatiently waiting given my circumstances IDK when it will happen, :shrug: but I just gotta keep on, keeping on.....

Its Spring Break for my kiddos and I'm just trying to enjoy the time with them when I'm not working.


----------



## cj72

Thanks for the support ladies. The flu is kicking my bum, but I am starting to feel human again. Jenyfr-our spring break is next week and Im off work. I cannot wait :) Galvan!! You're killing me being so patient about testing! I want to poas for you! Good luck lady!


----------



## cj72

[QUOTE

CJ our time is coming soon[/QUOTE]

Mrs T, did I tell you I contacted cheri22 back and she said she is sticking with Feb? She also said she thought Id have a nice bday present in June...I counted it out. If I get pregnant at the end of May, Id be testing on my bday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That would be one killer birthday present CJ!! I so hope you do get a BFP sticky bean for your birthday!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

And if we get pregnant in May feb would be our due date! I don't know what to expect lol but I am excited


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes February would be the Due date...how cool....


----------



## cj72

I know :) kinda freaky, but exciting!!! We're gonna be psychic bump buddies, lol.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> I know :) kinda freaky, but exciting!!! We're gonna by psychic bump buddies, lol.

Lol yes we would! That would be awesome


----------



## momsbaby

I got a phone call today from the new Dr. He gave me some great news and my surgery is scheduled for June. I'm so excited!!!!! He also told me the reason my tubes scared over was because the dr that done the reversal used to big of a suiter (miss spelled). 

Fingers crossed that you ladies get your sticky bean soon!!!


----------



## stmom26

That's awesome news momsbaby !


----------



## cj72

Yay momsbaby! Sounds like you are on your way!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats Momsbaby :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great momsbaby!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies, have any of you ladies ever thought about seeing another RE to ensure your surgery was done properly? And also how many hsg would you recommend a year or how ever it may go


----------



## momsbaby

Dr Rosenfeld also told me that he's never had a womans tubes to scar over and reasured me that he garentees mine won't scar over again, and if it does he would refund my money. I'm so happy to have this second oppion Dr Rosenfeld's staff will call me every month after my surgery o see if I have concieved yet, so that's a plus. Things are looking up for me and my family :)


----------



## jojo1972

Fantastic news momsbaby xxx Good luck to everyone ttc xxx


----------



## jojo1972

AFM since Alyssa-Rose has been born I've had nothing but illness :nope: I had the infection in my lungs and chest, then I got an infection in my uterus which I needed more strong antibiotics for and now I have the flu and so do both babies :nope: Things just aren't going right atm for us but hey ho they can only get better. Hoping the weather in the UK starts warming up very soon and we can get back to normal xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Jo, I am so sorry you have been so ill! I hope you and the babies get well soon! I completely understand what you mean about the weather! One day it's 60 degrees and sunny and then the next, it's 25 and snow! Crazy weather! Get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

When does spring really start there?


----------



## stmom26

So Sorry Jojo


----------



## jojo1972

cj72 said:


> When does spring really start there?

This time last year we were in shorts and vest tops cj, it was that warm. This year is minus degree's with snow!!! Very not normal for the UK, by this time of year its usually warming up nicely by now, but this year its freezing here and lots of snow and ice :nope: Hoping its a red hot summer after all this cold weather as summer was crap last year with loads of rain:nope: xxx


----------



## jojo1972

And March spring starts in the UK apparently??? Not this year though lol xxx


----------



## jojo1972

My poor babies are getting better now but its taken time. Alyssa slept well last night for her daddy and tonight upto yet! Callum got up at 4am this morning but has slept well tonight up to yet! its 2.40am here in the UK but I've slept a lot today in the day time so am wide awake now lol on baby watch whilst hubby sleeps ready for the gym soon! xxx


----------



## cj72

Poor thing, Jo! I was the same way the other night. All is back to normal now. I slept through the night without a nap, lol. I sound like a baby! Got to get up and put out the easter bunny candy then get ready for church. Just bought my older daughter her first pair of heels (wedges) and watching her walk in them is so cute! I am ready for warm weather!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Happy Easter everyone!!! May god bless each and everyone.


----------



## stmom26

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Mrstruth

Sorry Jo I hope you feel better as well as the babies! I think I have the flu as well because I can't shake this stuffy nose, sore body, cough and headache it's been a week.


Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

After 3 BFPs, one of these on a FRER AF started last night. I am on 200 mg progesteroen, I thought it was supposed to stop AF and keep the baby in there. WTH is it for if it doesn't work??!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry Galvan :cry:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry Galvan :cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

Sooo sorry Galvan :hugs::cry: I know your hurt


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thought I would share my FREE Cheri22 prediction.....

They are showing JUNE and GIRL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in


Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri

Looks like my surgery will be scheduled THIS month YIKES!!!! I'm getting really NERVOUS for some reason.....any of you ladies go through mixed emotions? Like are you sure this is the right move? Am I doing this for the right reasons...


----------



## Mrstruth

Jenafyr4 I went through mixed emotions but I was also super excited so when it was time I was anxious


----------



## GalvanBaby

So, I just had my third CP in 7 months. :cry: I am on cycle 17. I go tomorrow for my control appointment tomorrow and see what the differences will be this cycle.


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry GalvanBaby. :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mrstruth said:


> Jenafyr4 I went through mixed emotions but I was also super excited so when it was time I was anxious

I am VERY anxious, happy, nervous, excited, scared...lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone. I just wanted to jump in and say Hello! I cant believe I never stumbled across a TR thread in all the time on the forums.

I had my TR on 3/1/10 at CHTR and ended up with short tubes :( 3.0 and 3.0. We have only had 1 BFP that ended in a MC at 7 weeks this last cycle.

The fertility specialist is wanting us to do an IUI next cycle before our IVF appt on 7/8 for egg retrieval... Dont want to clog up the thread with my drama I was just wandering if anyone else has had IUI. I dont see how that would be too helpful since I am told the issue is the tubes being short.


----------



## GalvanBaby

ok ladies so this is freaking crazy!! Well, I misunderstood the nurse. She sadi 20 and not 2. I thought I heard her correctly because she said negative. Well, I go today and the results said 20! Apparently here in Mexico below 60 is negative. Stupid IMO.
So my betas at what would be 15DPO if no bleeding was 20. 
The bleeding is way less than normal little more than spotting today when I usually have medium flow on CD3. I still feel nauseated, sleepy, slight odd cramps, zero typical AF cramps. Even my RE who would normally say negative as per Mexico's OB association is confused and wants me to hold of any meds until we know for sure. I have a second beta tomorrow and if the numbers are higher, we will do an u/s in about a week, but if they are lower I will start treatment on Thursday CD5.

Keep me in your prayers that I do have a sticky bean! Please!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Brandy!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers and hugs and love coming Ur way Galvan...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr guess what?! I got a B+ on Ethics. Thanks a million for your help!! :hugs:


----------



## stickybean4

Good luck Galvan. Will be praying for you..


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy you could search back and find Mrs.Truth on here. She has done and IUI and could be a big help.
Welcome btw!!! 

Galvan praying for you hun! 

Well afm, 6 days till I get to meet my tr baby!!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## cj72

Welcome Brandy :) I went to chtrc too. My OH doesnt want iui bc he's a hardhead, but a good friend had it twice and got pregnant both times. I'd try it.

Momma, I cant believe your time is so close! Excited for you!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Jenafyr guess what?! I got a B+ on Ethics. Thanks a million for your help!! :hugs:

Woo-Hoo, :happydance: glad I could assist


----------



## Jenafyr4

Well ladies....My surgery is booked and paid for.... April 13th 7am Here I come :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Are you coming to Mexico?


----------



## cj72

Jenafr, yay! Thats my 2 yr anniversary :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes I'm coming to Mexico....Fly in to McAllen on the 12th and the hospital shuttles me in


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> Jenafr, yay! Thats my 2 yr anniversary :)

Well maybe somehow my flight will sprinkle lots and lots of Baby dust :haha:


----------



## dpitts1341

Jenafyr4 said:


> Well ladies....My surgery is booked and paid for.... April 13th 7am Here I come :happydance:

Congrats! So excited for you!


----------



## stmom26

Jenafyr4 said:


> Well ladies....My surgery is booked and paid for.... April 13th 7am Here I come :happydance:

Oh thats great!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr, Awesome! It is very close!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Jenafyr, Awesome! It is very close!

Galvan when is your second Beta??


----------



## GalvanBaby

Had the blood drawn this morning and I get the results back at 6:30 tonight. I still have a long 7 hours to wait. I need something to do so I won't be just sitting here thinking. I would love to pass it shopping, but I can't afford to go shopping right now. :cry: LOL

I guess I will spend part of it shopping, but grocery shopping. The joys of motherhood. :D


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Had the blood drawn this morning and I get the results back at 6:30 tonight. I still have a long 7 hours to wait. I need something to do so I won't be just sitting here thinking. I would love to pass it shopping, but I can't afford to go shopping right now. :cry: LOL
> 
> I guess I will spend part of it shopping, but grocery shopping. The joys of motherhood. :D

LOL, right. I need to do some grocery shopping too, My fridge is SAD....get to do some shopping tonite, of course on a night I'm EXHAUSTED!!!! But my daughter made track and she needs proper attire....


----------



## Navygrrl

Hi all. I'm new to BnB but thought I'd introduce myself. I have 3 kids - DS14, DS13, and DD9, all from a prior marriage. I've been married to current DH since December 2007. He has no bio children. My TR is scheduled May 6 with Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill and the time is passing way too slowly until then! I'm 37, 38 in June, so I know we put off the TR longer than we should have, but that's how it works out sometimes. DH's SA isn't the best, and I have diminished ovarian reserve (AMH of 0.95 and 3 AFC), but the RE said our chances of having a baby (while slim) will be the same with IVF or TR, and at least with the TR we'd get more chances each year to try. I'm hoping that the eggs I have left will still be good ones, even though there may not be many of them left. I've also been taking supplements in order to improve egg quality and have DH taking some as well.

I keep having nightmares that everything is all shriveled up and too old to work anymore, so DH has to keep reminding me that we would always regret not going for it. I just wish the surgery would get here soon so I would stop worrying about it!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Navygirl!! Good luck!!!

There are a lot of women in this group. Some have gotten there TR miracle quickly and some of us are taking a while. We are all here for each other. I think this groups helps us stay sane and keep our OHs sane. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> Hi all. I'm new to BnB but thought I'd introduce myself. I have 3 kids - DS14, DS13, and DD9, all from a prior marriage. I've been married to current DH since December 2007. He has no bio children. My TR is scheduled May 6 with Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill and the time is passing way too slowly until then! I'm 37, 38 in June, so I know we put off the TR longer than we should have, but that's how it works out sometimes. DH's SA isn't the best, and I have diminished ovarian reserve (AMH of 0.95 and 3 AFC), but the RE said our chances of having a baby (while slim) will be the same with IVF or TR, and at least with the TR we'd get more chances each year to try. I'm hoping that the eggs I have left will still be good ones, even though there may not be many of them left. I've also been taking supplements in order to improve egg quality and have DH taking some as well.
> 
> I keep having nightmares that everything is all shriveled up and too old to work anymore, so DH has to keep reminding me that we would always regret not going for it. I just wish the surgery would get here soon so I would stop worrying about it!

Welcome and good luck


----------



## cj72

Welcome Navygrrl :) Not long now! You're catching Dr. B right before he retires! He's great and so is the staff! Baby dust!


----------



## dpitts1341

Navygrrl said:


> Hi all. I'm new to BnB but thought I'd introduce myself. I have 3 kids - DS14, DS13, and DD9, all from a prior marriage. I've been married to current DH since December 2007. He has no bio children. My TR is scheduled May 6 with Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill and the time is passing way too slowly until then! I'm 37, 38 in June, so I know we put off the TR longer than we should have, but that's how it works out sometimes. DH's SA isn't the best, and I have diminished ovarian reserve (AMH of 0.95 and 3 AFC), but the RE said our chances of having a baby (while slim) will be the same with IVF or TR, and at least with the TR we'd get more chances each year to try. I'm hoping that the eggs I have left will still be good ones, even though there may not be many of them left. I've also been taking supplements in order to improve egg quality and have DH taking some as well.
> 
> I keep having nightmares that everything is all shriveled up and too old to work anymore, so DH has to keep reminding me that we would always regret not going for it. I just wish the surgery would get here soon so I would stop worrying about it!

Welcome and good luck. I had Dr Berger as well he is great and so is the staff.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Navygrrl. I am new to this thread but unfortunately not new to the ttc world :( 

Wish you the best of luck in the TR journey! I hope you get that sticky beans right away :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Brandy & Navy:happydance: ALWAYS wonderful to have new faces here:hugs: glad you found us:thumbup:

Galvan, I hope this is a sticky bean for you:hugs: so many ups and downs:nope:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh. Haven't been around much. Really really busy. My TR was scheduled for 6 days from now, but in February, while trying to access a loan, I found out that I had a HUGE bill in collections. After doing some tracking, I found out that my ex acquired a $2251 phone and cable bill in my name, and threw out all the late payment notifications. The bill went to collections, and my credit plummeted. I ended up making a deal with the agency to pay $1266 within 30 days, or the settlement offer would be void and I would owe the entire $2251.

So, rather than pay off the remaining $750 and having my surgery next week, I spent all of March on an extremely tight budget, paying off the full $1266 and getting that collections bill taken care of, AND paying for a birthday party for my 6 year old daughter.

So, later this month, I've set aside $350 towards the surgery, and my final installment will be paid in May, and then I can finally, hopefully, book a proper date that won't be cancelled. However, I spent $300 on seasons passes to a theme park at the end of last summer, and I'm not going to let them go to waste, so my reversal will now be at the end of July/beginning of August. Small price to pay, but the end of this sterility is (hopefully) in sight.


----------



## 3mamabear

I was going to start clomid this cycle, but alas it is CD6 and it has not arrived, so I guess I will wait until next cycle which sucks because they are long and unpredictable. Wouldn't be ironic if this is the month I get a sticky?????


----------



## GalvanBaby

So ladies my betas have doubled. They were 20 and today they are 40. :happydance: I am 4 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## Jenafyr4

OMG, OMG, OMG, YAY Galvan....prayers and hugs your way


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I'm so excited for you!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Galvan! You deserve some great news! Can't wait til you see your sticky bean!


----------



## jonnanne3

So much has happened over the past few days! Welcome new ladies Navy and Brandy! Congratulations Galvan and Jen!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan!! So happy for you!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: hope everything goes smoothly from here:)


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Galvan


----------



## Shayb

Congrats Galvan :happydance: 

Hi ladies this is me Mrstruth I have a new profile no journal I wish you all the best and welcome to the new ladies


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hi ladies!!! I recognize a couple ladies Christina, Galvanbaby, and Shay.

I'm Amanda, currently waiting for AF :( Kinda doing NTNP right now, we have a trip to Jamaica in July planned and would really like to NOT be knocked up, but if it happens of course I will be excited. You can read more about my journey in my journal :) 

It's so nice to have a group of ladies that can relate to what you are going through!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome Amanda...lucky you going to Jamaica


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Amanda, take me with you to Jamaica!!! LOL I just might meet you there! Glad you finally found the group!


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Amanda!!! 

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO Galvan!!! Are they going to draw another beta on you? I remember doing like 5 at the beginning of this pregnancy since i had a MC and a CP. I am so thrilled for you!! 

Congrats Jen on getting your TR!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Momma!
They did 2 this week and since it doubled she said they won't do anymore, but I told her that I would feel better doing another one so she said next Wednesday and u/s on Saturday.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Jenafyr4 said:


> Welcome Amanda...lucky you going to Jamaica

HI!!!

I'm super excited for July to get here. It's my in-law's 30th anniversary so about 10 couples are going, it should be a blast!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

GalvanBaby said:


> Hey Amanda, take me with you to Jamaica!!! LOL I just might meet you there! Glad you finally found the group!

OKOK, I can sneak you in my suitcase, but then that means I can't take all my shoes!!! lol

How far are you from Cancun?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am forever away from Cancun. I am only 2.5 hours from Texas. If we don't get back to the States by July, we are going to Cozumel. I sort of want to go to Cozumel more than the States, but if I go back to the States we will go to Orlando.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

We went to Cancun for our honeymoon, it was beautiful!!!

Will you be going to Orlando to vacation or to live?


----------



## stmom26

Omg so happy for you Galvanbaby


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vacation. We will be moving right back to the ATL! I can' wait, I never thought I would say this, but I miss GA! :(


----------



## dpitts1341

Galvan I sure hope this is your sticky bean. When I got pregnant I had a few draws. The first was 200+ and second draw was over 450. The third draw is when they detected problems for me. I sure hope that isn't the case with you, I will keep you in my prayers that this is your time.


----------



## jojo1972

Mommabrown, I was sure your lil girl would be here by now! I went over 39 weeks too and it was uncomfortable but well worth the wait :happydance: I hope everything goes nice and smooth for you h:happydance: hunny. Please let us know xxx

Galvan I'm over the moon for you xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance: Your betas are perfect and lots and lots of sticky baby dust sent your way xxx

I really wish I was reading some news on others recieving their BFPs :cry: Hopefully in the future I will be xxx

Good luck to you all TTC and H&H9M to all of you who are pregnant xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know this is a question best asked of my doctor, but does anyone know how long after surgery you have to/should wait to go on roller coasters?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I bought seasons passes to Canada's Wonderland for myself and my kids for this summer ($300), and I don't want them to go to waste, but I also don't want to be pushing my body too quickly. I was going to take my friend there for her birthday in June, but if I have to wait longer than 4 weeks, then I might be putting the reversal off for longer than I want


----------



## jojo1972

As soon as you feel you can? That goes for most surgery! but the least is 6 weeks!!!


----------



## jojo1972

6 weeks recovery frain sorry xxx it came out wrong xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay. Looks like I'm waiting the summer then. Grrrr.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had sex the day after my TR :) LOL it's whatever you're up to seriously..

I was back at work a couple days later and everything was fine.


----------



## alleysm

Ive been off bnb for a few weeks and look at all the news!


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I've hit a bump in the road. I've had to push my 2nd reversal back. With us moving and getting settled in to the new house, plus money situation. Hubby is still planning on getting this reversal done ASAP. 

Baby dust and best wishes to you all!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

I've got to put in my 2 pennies worth lol.... My reversal went quite well! I was up and about within a couple of weeks and having sex within that time frame too! After my C-Section with Callum, Well what can I say!!!!!!!!!!! I had a new nerve blocker and fantastic surgeons!!! I was EMCS 1 which meant I was ran down there cause Callum was in danger of losing his life!!!!

With Alyssa-Rose I was EMCS-2.... Not as nessasary as Callum was, but still needed as I had a suspected rupture of scar tissue? Which I had ruptured and got a life threatening infection from, but no one could of predicted the complications I had after having her. 

I've still not recovered from the surgery of having Alyssa-Rose and she is 7 weeks old tomorrow! I still have severe pain and I've still got bleeding!!! I've told my docs and I haven't been told anything is abnormal xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jo, I'm so sorry recovery had been so difficult:cry: hopefully your hubby appreciates the sacrifice;) I'm sure the reward of 2 beautiful tr babies was worth it...but sure comes with a price:hugs: take it easy! you'll be feeling good by the time the weather is warm and can enjoy taking your babies on walks and other outings:) :cloud9:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok so apparently my doctor requires me to shave my hooha.....BALD....lol I'm always very well groomed down yonder BUT not hairless lol. In hope I gave everyone a nice giggle
:haha:


----------



## jojo1972

Thank you Faith, I was hoping to hear you, Crystal and CJ had all had a BFP :happydance: I'm coming on here til I hear good news about ALL of you. I'm in regular contact with Crystal and even if I don't get to come on here? Crystal will let me know any good news bless her xxx


----------



## cj72

Jo, sorry you've had such a hard time of it! Hopefully everything will be back to normal for you soon :) Hugs!

Jenafr, lol. Mine wated me to do that before my last c section. Like I could see down there!


----------



## Mommabrown

jojo1972 said:


> Mommabrown, I was sure your lil girl would be here by now! I went over 39 weeks too and it was uncomfortable but well worth the wait :happydance: I hope everything goes nice and smooth for you h:happydance: hunny. Please let us know xxx
> 
> Galvan I'm over the moon for you xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance: Your betas are perfect and lots and lots of sticky baby dust sent your way xxx
> 
> I really wish I was reading some news on others recieving their BFPs :cry: Hopefully in the future I will be xxx
> 
> Good luck to you all TTC and H&H9M to all of you who are pregnant xxx

Thanks hun! My uterus just doesn't want to cooperate with me. Can't seem to get dialated past 3cm. So I have been holding out with horrible back labor and now just days before her arrival I get put on bed rest because of high BP 143/98. I can't wait to share her pictures with you all! 

I too come back to see how everyone is doing and to give hope to those long timers that their time is soon coming! 

How is Alyssa doing?


----------



## jonnanne3

BrandiCanucks said:


> I know this is a question best asked of my doctor, but does anyone know how long after surgery you have to/should wait to go on roller coasters?

When I had my tr, my doctor told me to start trying as soon as I felt ok. We started 10 days after my surgery. As far as other things, listen to your body. Everyone heals different and at a different pace. I was feeling great within the first week. 
I just had a hysterectomy back on March 1st and after the first week, I was feeling great! I wasn't allowed to pick up my baby until the 3rd week due to the stitches, but I was so ready to! I am 5 weeks post op today and I feel about 99% back to normal!!!! My point to that story is that everyone heals at a different pace, so listen to your body. When you had your tubal ligation, if you took some time to heal, you may need time with the tr too. 
Good luck!
Moms, Jo, and Momma, I am sorry you all are having a time. I hope all of it gets sorted soon! 
Steph, MISSED YOU!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## jasminep0489

A big welcome to the new TR ladies!! :flower:

I was cooking Thanksgiving dinner less than a week after surgery and trust me, I cook tons of food. You should be able to go to the adventure park. I tried the first month as well but it sadly ended in MC. Was a strange one at that as my HCG levels took months to get to normal. I didn't start trying again 'til April. They could never give me a reason why though. All is good now though. I just had to be patient and wait for my forever baby. 

Alley was right so much happening the last few days.....Wow! Congrats Galvan, I hope this is your sticky!!!!

Mommabrown- Hope you have a good epidural those back labors are horrendous!!!! I had it with both my boys. Good luck hunny!! Hope it starts soon! :flower:


----------



## Navygrrl

That's weird that your doctor wants you to shave. I've got instructions NOT to shave starting 3 days before surgery. And there's no way I could have done it when pregnant. I couldn't see my feet, let alone anything there, LOL!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

BrandiCanucks said:


> I know this is a question best asked of my doctor, but does anyone know how long after surgery you have to/should wait to go on roller coasters?

My dr had me wait one cycle...


----------



## 3mamabear

I don't know about roller coaster exactly, I know it depends on laproscopic or open surgery. Mine was open and I was in the gym doing intense training by 5 weeks after surgery.


----------



## 3mamabear

Galvan, reading that you are PG just made my day. It gives me hope every time that someone who has been trying for a long time has a success. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you Mamabear! I took 2 more tests, one last night and one this morning. Last nights was darker than the FRER on Saturday and this morning's was darker than last nights. I am not really stressing because I have never had a dark positive with any of my kids even when I tested at 7-8 weeks. I will post them in a few. I have to find my camera again. I swear that thing grows legs all the time! LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oops I posted this in another thread but I meant to post it here....

I am confused. I will try to make it short... so on 3/22 my HCG was down to 144 and I was miscarrying. I bled for like 8-9 days Super heavy so it was very obvious is was over. I just started temping the day the of a full flow since I didn't know what to consider cycle day 1. 

I went in to have my HCG checked to make sure it was going down on 4/1/2013 and it was down to 10. They wanted to check it one more time just to make sure it was under 5 so I went in 48 hours later and its back to 29... seriously what is going on. This last HCG draw was on 4/2 so I guess I will go back in next week.


----------



## stmom26

Fx'd for you Brandy


----------



## stmom26

GalvanBaby said:


> Thank you Mamabear! I took 2 more tests, one last night and one this morning. Last nights was darker than the FRER on Saturday and this morning's was darker than last nights. I am not really stressing because I have never had a dark positive with any of my kids even when I tested at 7-8 weeks. I will post them in a few. I have to find my camera again. I swear that thing grows legs all the time! LOL

I'm so happy for you sweetie


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you Stmom! I am so nervous, but ecstatic at the same time. I don't think I ever thought it would happen. So now that it did, I can't believe it and I am scared of losing it. I have horrible nausea, but the moments I don't I am scared it is because I am going to have a MC.


----------



## cj72

Brandy, I've heard of others having the same issue. Hang in there girl. Hugs


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Galvan!!! That is so awesome

Jenafry4 I'm super excited for you! Rio Bravo is an amazing place and they will take great care of you. 

I know I'm not on here much anymore, but I do think about you ladies often. I'm happy to see that there is happy news here!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Flutter! I am so scared of what this week brings, but I have faith that this is my sticky bean. 

We have missed you lady! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr, when are you leaving?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx fluter and Galvan I leave Friday morning I will arrive in Mcallen Tx around 6pm and be shuttled in to Mexico by 7pm and my surgery is Sat at 7am


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, keep us updated! Have a great trip! And go home ready to make a baby! :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think I've been ready to make a baby for a year now...lol and as soon as I can I will let you wonderful ladies know :)


----------



## sstamey

I had my TR on March 26th and go back to the dr today for my 2 week check up (today is also my birthday) Hoping to get cleared for activity today seeing as i am ovulating this week also I can't wait to try.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck sstamey and welcome :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck sstamey and welcome :)


----------



## sstamey

Thanks... Husband an I have been trying to get the TR for 4 years we have been together for 6 years was so excited when Fort Knox opened their TR program back up so that it could be possible dr said left tube might work but the right will def work so I am possibly looking at only one functioning tube but 1 is better than none lol will keep y'all updated


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Sstamey! Happy Birthday!! I had my TR last year on March 5th. I only have my right tube open, my left was too damaged so you can get pregnant with one tube! GL at your appointment today. Keep us posted. :hugs:

AFM, I have off and on nausea, but no vomiting. Sometimes, I wish I could so I would feel better. I have been having weird cramps since yesterday off and on. They were AF like, but I drunk a 1.5 liter size Gatorade and they stopped so I think I was dehydrated. My lower back hurts on the right side off and on right at my kidneys so I think I am getting a UTI. I usually get them when pregnant.

I found out about an u/s clinic that does u/s w/o a dr order so I think I am going to go see if we can see anything.MY RE won't do an u/s until Saturday and I feel like I am going crazy not knowing.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> Welcome Sstamey! Happy Birthday!! I had my TR last year on March 5th. I only have my right tube open, my left was too damaged so you can get pregnant with one tube! GL at your appointment today. Keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I have off and on nausea, but no vomiting. Sometimes, I wish I could so I would feel better. I have been having weird cramps since yesterday off and on. They were AF like, but I drunk a 1.5 liter size Gatorade and they stopped so I think I was dehydrated. My lower back hurts on the right side off and on right at my kidneys so I think I am getting a UTI. I usually get them when pregnant.
> 
> I found out about an u/s clinic that does u/s w/o a dr order so I think I am going to go see if we can see anything.MY RE won't do an u/s until Saturday and I feel like I am going crazy not knowing.

I don't blame you...I cant believe they would make you wait that long...Hopefully that can give you some peace of mind...


----------



## GalvanBaby

If they only have the abdominal machine, will they be able to see the baby?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Depends...they should tell u to have a full bladder. When I had my miscarriage in 2002 they had to do a folley cath to push my uterus up enough to see, but I would put my $ on NO they couldn't see without a vag u/s


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I will be calling first. My RE does vaginal so I might have to wait until Saturday. :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I think I will be calling first. My RE does vaginal so I might have to wait until Saturday. :(

I think I would be demanding another Beta at least...usually they do 3-4 before u/s


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have another beta Wednesday. The clinic only does abdominal u/s and the receptionist said that they won't be able to see anything. they only usually do pregnancy u/s from 10 weeks on. 

TMI, I have a sweet smelling discharge so I sent my RE a text and told her about the cramps. Now, I am waiting on her to respond.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I have another beta Wednesday. The clinic only does abdominal u/s and the receptionist said that they won't be able to see anything. they only usually do pregnancy u/s from 10 weeks on.
> 
> TMI, I have a sweet smelling discharge so I sent my RE a text and told her about the cramps. Now, I am waiting on her to respond.

Ive read that "sweet" smelling discharge can be a sign in early pregnancy for some women (I googled it)...hopefully its a good thing


----------



## GalvanBaby

I saw that. I hope so, but hopefully she will want me to come in. If I go in, she will do and u/s anyway. She does an u/s at every appt.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know your on pins and needles...:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

That I am. 

Ok, my RE called. She.said that as long as the discharge us clear not to worry. She said that their protocol is after betas.double, they normally don't do another, but since my numbers were low she decided to do one a week later. She said if my cramps intensify to call not text her. My cramps are basically gone, I just have burning stretching sensations off and on now. So, I guess I can wait 2 mire days. I have waited this long. I might be psycho by then.


----------



## jasminep0489

Galvan- What you are describing is all normal sounding cramps. And the burning sensation is your uterus growing. I had cramps and burning during all my pregnancies. Good luck and I know it's hard waiting.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Jasmine. It has been so long that I don't remember. I feel like a first time mom. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

How we forget...:dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tell me about it. I was a nervous wreck yesterday. My MIL kept telling me that I was fine, but I was scared. Yesterday was my inlaws 36th anniversary!! They seem very much in love still. I hoep Miguel and I are the same at our 36th anniversary.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi Galvan. I felt the same way when I got pregnant with my daughter. I didn't remember anything. And when she was born I honestly felt like a first time mom again.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The funny thing is I thought I would remember or it would come back to me, but not yet. the only thing I remember is the burning pains, but vaguely.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sstamey said:


> I had my TR on March 26th and go back to the dr today for my 2 week check up (today is also my birthday) Hoping to get cleared for activity today seeing as i am ovulating this week also I can't wait to try.

Welcome!! Good Luck to you as well :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you GalvanBaby! I am sure you're fine and you will have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I did go in for my u/s after all and we saw a sac and it is in my uterus!!! All we saw was a sac and it was lower than she would like, but she said that is ok, not to worry. She said to get another u/s in a week so that coincides with my RE appointment on Saturday.

I will post a pic in my journal tomorrow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I did go in for my u/s after all and we saw a sac and it is in my uterus!!! All we saw was a sac and it was lower than she would like, but she said that is ok, not to worry. She said to get another u/s in a week so that coincides with my RE appointment on Saturday.
> 
> I will post a pic in my journal tomorrow.

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I did go in for my u/s after all and we saw a sac and it is in my uterus!!! All we saw was a sac and it was lower than she would like, but she said that is ok, not to worry. She said to get another u/s in a week so that coincides with my RE appointment on Saturday.
> 
> I will post a pic in my journal tomorrow.

Aww yay...


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats galvan. That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## cj72

Hey Jenafr - Just letting you know you're in our prayers as you head off tomorrow to get your TR!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies, I need your prayers. heck, I need all the prayers I can get. my betas were very low yesterday, only 160. Odd because we saw a sac on Monday. My RE says we will do an u/s Saturday as planned and go from there. My betas are rising at a very low, but normal rate. She said that from last Monday to yesterday they are at a 60% rate which is the lowest normal, but if we start at Wednesday's betas it is lower than normal at 48%. The doubling time is between 72-84 hours. i am so worried right now. A few people have said they think it is a blighted ovum. I hope and pray it is not, but I cannot dismiss that thought. My RE said that at least we should see a more developed sac and hopefully a fetal pole. I am even more worried today because I haven't had much nausea like the other days. :cry: Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

GalvanBaby said:


> Ladies, I need your prayers. heck, I need all the prayers I can get. my betas were very low yesterday, only 160. Odd because we saw a sac on Monday. My RE says we will do an u/s Saturday as planned and go from there. My betas are rising at a very low, but normal rate. She said that from last Monday to yesterday they are at a 60% rate which is the lowest normal, but if we start at Wednesday's betas it is lower than normal at 48%. The doubling time is between 72-84 hours. i am so worried right now. A few people have said they think it is a blighted ovum. I hope and pray it is not, but I cannot dismiss that thought. My RE said that at least we should see a more developed sac and hopefully a fetal pole. I am even more worried today because I haven't had much nausea like the other days. :cry: Please keep us in your prayers.

:cry:I'm sorry, Galvan:nope: I'm praying for you!!!!! I pray that things turn around and all is well at the U/S on Saturday!!:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

GalvanBaby said:


> Ladies, I need your prayers. heck, I need all the prayers I can get. my betas were very low yesterday, only 160. Odd because we saw a sac on Monday. My RE says we will do an u/s Saturday as planned and go from there. My betas are rising at a very low, but normal rate. She said that from last Monday to yesterday they are at a 60% rate which is the lowest normal, but if we start at Wednesday's betas it is lower than normal at 48%. The doubling time is between 72-84 hours. i am so worried right now. A few people have said they think it is a blighted ovum. I hope and pray it is not, but I cannot dismiss that thought. My RE said that at least we should see a more developed sac and hopefully a fetal pole. I am even more worried today because I haven't had much nausea like the other days. :cry: Please keep us in your prayers.

Galvan you are in my prayers sweetie.


----------



## cj72

Hang in there Galvan! I know it must feel like forever until that appt.


----------



## GalvanBaby

YOu are so right CJ. Today has been so slow. I wish it would hurry up and end so I can go to bed and be that much closer. :(


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> YOu are so right CJ. Today has been so slow. I wish it would hurry up and end so I can go to bed and be that much closer. :(

I am strongly praying for yoy Galvan


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan your in my prayers


----------



## jasminep0489

Betas can be a little wacky at first and I hope that's what's happening in your case. I'm praying for you and your beanie!!! :hugs: They told me that Eli's heartbeat at 6w1d at 105bpm was low an had me all worried the first few weeks but he turned out fine so I hope these are just low but normal numbers for you. :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

One of my friends had very low betas that didn't move for 4 days straight. they tried to talk her into a D&C. She didn't do it. That nonviable pregnancy is now a 6 months beautiful baby girl!! I am glad I told her what was going on, I would have never known. She gave me hope.


----------



## jasminep0489

I've heard that happen to several people. I think it happened to someone on here as well, but for the life I of me I can't remember who. They wanted her to have a d&c as well and she opted not to and went on to have a healthy pregnancy. Keep your faith, everything will work out! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jasmine, hopefully she is still here and can tell me what her numbers were. I am so freaking worried. Worry plus nausea and sleepiness do not mix. they make for one irritated Mama!


----------



## stmom26

I'm praying for you Galvan, keep your head up sweetie.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies, if I had a positvie OPK a few days ago should the OPK still be positive if my betas are rising instead of lowering?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You can use OPK's as HPT's. The reason why OPK's work as HPT's is that LH (luteinizing hormone) and hcg are almost molecularly identical. HCG has an extra little thingie that HPT looks to detect, as well as the HCG.

So, in short, OPK's will turn positive if you are pregnant, because it DOES look for HCG, but HPT's will not turn positive as OPK's.

peeonastick.com has a great visual example.

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I am now cd10, we are ntnp but that doesn't take the hope away. Also Monday is the first day with my new Dr. Whom has a high success rate and is very communicative. 

Stmom I love your new avatar. 

CJ How have you been holding up? I still hope that May is your month to conceive so that you have that FEB baby :hugs:

:wave: to all the other ladies on this thread I wish you guys many :bfp:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Right Brandy, I did one a few days ago and it was a dark positive, today maybe it was on a shorter hold, but it was lighter. NOt even positive.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, try first morning urine on it. 

Shay, I'm hanging in there. Trying some weight loss and took this cycle off. I am way too excited about m May cycle. I hope she's right or I will be crushed. How are you doing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am cramping bad today ladies. It starts in my lower abdomen and goes down my thighs. It feels like bad AF cramps. I have a feeling this is not good, that it is the beginning of the end. I am so pissed and hurt right now. I don't know what to do. Miguel got mad at me when I told him that I thought it was over. He told me to quit be negative and to be positive because our baby is in there and wasn't coming out for 8 months. I know it is his pain talking and faith talking, but I know what I feel and I don't think it is good. I have never had an actual miscarriage, but this hurts way worse than when AF got me with my CPs. :cry:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

So sorry Steph!

Your attitude is exactly how mine was in Nov, I just knew it was the end and was so negative and DH was the total opposite. We know our bodies the best.


----------



## GalvanBaby

It sucks and to beat it all. My SIL that didn't want her pregnancy found out she is having twins yesterday!! Talk about a double blow! She was all complaining because she had to miss work because she was cramping and how her check was going to be smaller. (she doesn't even need to work!!) She then said and to beat it all there are 2 in there. She wanted to know what the hell she did to deserve this. Umm, dumb ass, you had sex!! I swear to God f*cking ungrateful people. What I wouldn't give for his baby to be a keeper!


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry Stephanie


----------



## AMANDAKT512

GalvanBaby said:


> It sucks and to beat it all. My SIL that didn't want her pregnancy found out she is having twins yesterday!! Talk about a double blow! She was all complaining because she had to miss work because she was cramping and how her check was going to be smaller. (she doesn't even need to work!!) She then said and to beat it all there are 2 in there. She wanted to know what the hell she did to deserve this. Umm, dumb ass, you had sex!! I swear to God f*cking ungrateful people. What I wouldn't give for his baby to be a keeper!

I can't stand ungrateful people like that!! That is exactly how one of my SIL was when she was pregnant, she complained ALL THE TIME, and it pissed me off. I would do anything in the world to have morning sickness every morning. My other SIL was also pregnant at the same time, and she was the total opposite, never complained or rubbed her pregnancy in my face, probably because she had dealt with a MC so she knows how it feels.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, the cramping has stopped completely. No blood yet so there is still hope. I am holding on to this last little grain of hope. I will find out tomorrow what is going on unless the cramps return and get stronger, then I go to the RE's. For now, she told me to take it easy, not be up and walking too much, and to drink plenty of water and to call her if I start to bleed or they get worse.

The good thing is my nausea is back full force. So who knows. I still have a bad feeling, but we shall see.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, the cramping has stopped completely. No blood yet so there is still hope. I am holding on to this last little grain of hope. I will find out tomorrow what is going on unless the cramps return and get stronger, then I go to the RE's. For now, she told me to take it easy, not be up and walking too much, and to drink plenty of water and to call her if I start to bleed or they get worse.
> 
> The good thing is my nausea is back full force. So who knows. I still have a bad feeling, but we shall see.

I hate it when our body plays tricks on us :( Yes, take it easy. WHat time do you go in tomorrow???


----------



## GalvanBaby

9:30. It couldn't come fast enough. We are supposed to be going to the beach next weekend, I hope I know what is going on by then. I don't want to ruin my kids mini vacation. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

I almost forgot with all these cramps. Cheri22 answered back. She said I am having a girl!! We have a boys name, but not a girls. We can't agree. LOL
Our boys name is Miguel Zayden.


----------



## stmom26

Oh Stephanie, hang in there we are all praying for you, try to stay positive, (easier said than done I know)

AF is due Monday I've had sore BB's for a week now and DH says they look fuller, had some cramping last week so I'm not sure if I am or not will take a test on onday or after if AF doesn't show up


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Robin. My BBs are huge and tender. They have been since before I got my BFP! Fx!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I really needed to hear this today: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







6cc1ac8ee4c0ddebd9abe5cc67768b3b.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stmom26

GalvanBaby said:


> I really needed to hear this today: :cry:

I needed that thanks:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

GalvanBaby said:


> I really needed to hear this today: :cry:

I needed that thanks:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Stephanie, just thinking of you today and hope you're doing okay:hugs:

Stmom, hoping AF is a no show for you!!!!:happydance: I'm not too far from you...AF is due for me on Thursday. Huge bummer considering we leave for family camp on Friday:dohh: glad we have a camper so I can keep clean:blush:

Ugh! still working on taxes:growlmad: the government takes too much of our hard earned $$$....:nope:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have an ovarian ectopic pregnancy. I am waiting on betas to see if it is surgery or methotrexate.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Galvan, try first morning urine on it.
> 
> Shay, I'm hanging in there. Trying some weight loss and took this cycle off. I am way too excited about m May cycle. I hope she's right or I will be crushed. How are you doing?

I am awesome today I am cd12 My fertile window started yesterday I am due to ovulate between cd14-16 But This is a off cycle. Even so to the point I am afraid of having intercourse with my DH, because I don't want to wonder and test or hope and nothing. I am excited about the may cycle as well. :happydance:


----------



## stmom26

Oh Stephanie I'm so sorry


----------



## stmom26

AF just got me :-(well on to next month


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Steph!:cry: I'm really sorry:nope: Was this a tube that had any issues during your TR? Seems ectopic is so common these days:nope: You're obviously fertile and I'm absolutely certain you will get your keeper! Don't lose hope:hugs::hugs: I'm praying for you! :hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Stmom, sorry about AF:nope: one of these days she'll be mia! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is from my right tube, but the pregnancy is on my right oavry. The chances of that are 1-3%!! Talk about bad luck man!! I am hoping and praying that I can do the methotrexate instead of surgery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear of the ectopic, Galvan. I had to look up what kind of ectopic that was because I had never heard of it. It's not what women really want to hear, but don't give up hope. I know you'll have your sticky baby one day.

Sorry about af, stmom.

Sorry I don't participate a lot, ladies. Dealing with a lot of crap at home, and it's not easy being on the WAITING FOR REVERSAL side of things. Anytime I get close to having the surgery, something gets in the way. I've now had it scheduled twice and had to put it off again and again, and it's kind of discouraging. I should have had it 4 days ago. Now it won't be until August of September. And then of course, there are babies, babies everywhere, and it just sucks. I can't wait to be on the other side.


----------



## dpitts1341

I am so sorry Stephanie.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. I just got my betas and they were 20!! I have never been so happy to see them drop in my life. My RE said that the thing on my ovary was just a cyst with tissue in it. So I start b/C as soon as AF starts and in a month we can start back TTC!! I am so glad we don't have to wait a few months. It makes me feel so much better and hopeful. 

I am going through moments of being happy because it is not an ectopic and moments of sadness because my baby didn't make it. :cry:

I will get my baby one day soon.


----------



## stickybean4

You will definitely get your forever baby one day soon, Galvan. When I was going through my journey, I just kept telling myself you have to keep your chin up and have Faith. I didn't give up and finally got my miracle and her middle name is Faith.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Sticky. I told OH that we need to find names that mean miracle for our future daughter. I am confident we will have one one day.

OH left me alone to go to the store and I was alone for a bit. That was when it hit me. I cried so much. I don't want to have to go through this again. It hurts so much, but I will push on. One day, my forever baby will be in my arms. I will just keep praying to God for the strength to keep on until then.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks Sticky. I told OH that we need to find names that mean miracle for our future daughter. I am confident we will have one one day.
> 
> OH left me alone to go to the store and I was alone for a bit. That was when it hit me. I cried so much. I don't want to have to go through this again. It hurts so much, but I will push on. One day, my forever baby will be in my arms. I will just keep praying to God for the strength to keep on until then.

I am so sorry Stephanie! I know the feeling, when I lost my pregnancy at 5weeks in June it hurt me so bad but know that your keeper beanie is on the way. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I'm so sorry Galvan. You are definitely in my prayers. Your sticky bean is coming. Hang in there sweetie .


----------



## Jenafyr4

Stephany... I'm soooo sorry. I was so hopeful for you... :hugs:

Afm.....ladies I am whole again. Surgery went well and I have 7cm on each side. I'm feeling like poop at the moment waiting at the airport to go home. I think I have a spinal headache.
I will be soo glad to get home.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jenafyr:happydance: so glad all is well again:) I'm sorry you have a headache:nope: hope you can take it easy for the next few days. I'm looking forward to hearing your feedback from your time there in Mexico....when you're feeling up to it:winkwink:

Galvan, I have never heard of ovarian ectopic...so glad you didn't lose a tube or have to take the shot. I know neither of these things minimizes the pain of losing your baby:cry: I do pray you and hubby get your little one really soon!:hugs:

Sticky, I've said for the past 18 months that if we have a girl..somewhere in her name will be FAITH!! So very fitting:hugs:

Brandi, the waiting is hard:hugs: I believe everything happens for a reason. There MUST be reason you have to wait...doesn't make it any easier, but must be for the best..:flower: take time to enjoy the spring and summer with your little ones and Sept. will be here before you know it!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Jenafr :) I hope your time until bfp is short! So many of us have waited for so long. Ladies, I'm sprinkling a bunch of baby dust on our page for a bunch of spring bfps and good news. Hugs and prayers going up for everyone going through a hard time right now. 

Afm, Af should be here by Saturday. I must say, taking a month off was very relaxing. Ttc can really stress you out. Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## stmom26

Ok Ladies I'm having a problem and wanted to see if anyone else is having it too. AF came on Sat, well she has had me cramping so bad that pamprin isn't touching it and I'm being more grouchy than usual.


----------



## momsbaby

I hate having to wait for my reversal ;( with hubby starting a new job, us moving,and me taking a few weeks off work to get everything in order at the new house is stressful. But when the timing is right we'll have our reversal and can start trying again. Until then practice make perfect lol. 

Galvan I'm sorry to hear, hang in there, pray and god will see your needs and wishes.


----------



## stmom26

Congrats Jenafyr4 on the TR


----------



## GalvanBaby

Anybody know when I should expect bleeding to start? This is driving me crazy that I haven't started yet. I stopped progesterone 2 days ago.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Anybody know when I should expect bleeding to start? This is driving me crazy that I haven't started yet. I stopped progesterone 2 days ago.

Should start any minute... :( Mine was about 3 or 4 days after Progesterone was stopped.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Brandy. I hope it starts soon. I hate this waiting. It is going to cause a nervous breakdown. We have a trip planned for this weekend and I really would like to be almost finished by then. We are taking the kids to the beach. They are so excited and I don't want to ruin it for them. I think I am going to go to the RE's just to get checked before I go to make sure everything is ok. We will be gone for 4 days and we will be staying in a town that the closest hospital is 2 hours away.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks Brandy. I hope it starts soon. I hate this waiting. It is going to cause a nervous breakdown. We have a trip planned for this weekend and I really would like to be almost finished by then. We are taking the kids to the beach. They are so excited and I don't want to ruin it for them. I think I am going to go to the RE's just to get checked before I go to make sure everything is ok. We will be gone for 4 days and we will be staying in a town that the closest hospital is 2 hours away.

Good luck and try to enjoy the vaca... I know it's hard to do. I had the same situation. I had to make nicey and visit with my inlaws the day I started bleeding :shrug: to be honest though it kept my mind off of it and actually helped alot.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We had a birthday party yesterday. 2 SILs are pregnant and one is due a week before I was. She has made it known that she did not want this pregnancy and constantly complains. We went to the birthday party and I started with the nausea and she had the nerve to tell me, I was never pregnant and it was gastritis. I told her that honestly it was none of her damn business and I didn't ask for her opinion. I told her that yes I know for a fact that I was pregnant because unlike her I wanted my baby and was in treatment to get pregnant. I saw my little beans sac on the u/s and had too many positive tests to count. I then went outside and when she came out, i went back in. I was so mad and hurt. I kept having to wipe my face because all I could do was cry. Saturday, I was to grateful that I didn't have an ectopic to really let it sink in that I lost my baby, but Sunday it did and I think the SIL helped it along. I finally had a good cry last night and OH is so positive that I just want to hit him! He kept telling me that we are going to get pregnant again really soon and this little angel will be the next one's guardian angel.


----------



## Navygrrl

Sometimes the men in our lives don't know the right things to say. I know my DH tries to "fix" things, when all I want him to do is just listen and let me cry on his shoulder. He's getting better about it, once I explained to him.

Your SIL needs a kick in the behind. You were much nicer than I would have been.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Navygrrl, I felt like knocking the f*@_ out of her, but my kids were there. 

I found a few poems about miscarriage. I posted them in my journal. They are beautiful, they made me cry my eyes out, but it helps a little more each time.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks Navygrrl, I felt like knocking the f*@_ out of her, but my kids were there.
> 
> I found a few poems about miscarriage. I posted them in my journal. They are beautiful, they made me cry my eyes out, but it helps a little more each time.

Your husband kind words were awesome and needed. After I lost my pregnancy.it was two days later, it may depend on.the woman


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jen, how are you healing up? Are feeling better yet?:hugs:

Stephanie, has the bleeding started yet or did you see the dr.? Hoping you can enjoy the upcoming weekend with your hubby and kids:hugs: The beach sounds wonderful right now! We got 28" of snow last week and now this week, it's been snowing since yesterday morning...eeek! Love the snow, but trying to get the camper ready for family camp at the end of the week...just doesn't quite mix:winkwink:

Momsbaby, getting yourself settled before the TR is probably wise:) Plus gives you something to really look forward to:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies! Are any of you familiar with MTHFR? This is a rather serious gene mutation than MANY of us carry. It affects how our bodies handle (or don't handle) folic acid! It can cause repeated miscarriage, stillbirth and many other health issues. You can read about it https://mthfr.net/

I only learned of this recently and was tested...I was positive for ONE of the gene mutations, so will have to take 5-MTHF for the rest of my life! Not an expensive item to take but the health implications are BIG. Be sure to research it and get tested. :kiss:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had betas done today and they are now 0! Thank God! I started bleeding as soon as I got back form getting blood drawn. This shit hurts. I haven't had a painful AF since my TR and this is twice as bad as my AF cramps from before.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies! Are any of you familiar with MTHFR? This is a rather serious gene mutation than MANY of us carry. It affects how our bodies handle (or don't handle) folic acid! It can cause repeated miscarriage, stillbirth and many other health issues. You can read about it https://mthfr.net/
> 
> I only learned of this recently and was tested...I was positive for ONE of the gene mutations, so will have to take 5-MTHF for the rest of my life! Not an expensive item to take but the health implications are BIG. Be sure to research it and get tested. :kiss:

I only heard about this a few days ago in a special needs support group. Apparently it occurs in about 70% of autism cases. I'll be looking into the test for my special needs daughter.


----------



## 3mamabear

Galvan, I think the waiting for the end is the worst. It took about 7 days to start bleeding after my betas dropped into the 20's. A vacation might be the perfect thing to take your mind off of the loss and celebrate those who love you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hated the wait. It has been a very long stressful 3 days. I am in pain, but I know the end is near. I can now get closure as much as possible and start preparing for my next TTC cycle. My plan for this month is to walk 45 minutes a day. Do 30 minute workout 3 times a week. Eat less sugar. My only sugar will be in my morning coffee. I am going to stop eating fried foods and start eating baked and broiled only. I plan to lose at least 10 lbs this month.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I hope this part is over for you soon. I'm dieting myself in hopes it will help. 

Faith, snow!! I am sick of snow! Its going to be in the 80s here today, so I am happy :) 10 dpo...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies. I'm hanging in there. My spinal headache is the worse part, last nite at my sons ball game I had to retreat to the truck to lay down :cry: my soreness is still here but not bad. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow to see if I can return to work before Monday. I seem so emotional. At just ended. I started the day of my surgery so I got a double wammy.

Galvan try to enjoy Ur little vacation. Some r&r is what you and your body may need....


----------



## Navygrrl

Galvan, I don't know if you can get Truvia in Mexico, but I've found it to be a good sugar replacement. It's made from the stevia leaf, but to me it tastes better than the regular stevia. Have fun on vacation. :)

Jenafyr, I've read that getting a blood patch can help if the spinal headache gets too bad. 

I've read about the MTHFR mutation. Would that have shown up by now or is something that can develop later? Sorry didn't look at the link yet if that's a stupid question.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea I've heard the same. My surgery was in Mexico so I can't just return... Im just raking Ur easy...


----------



## cj72

Jenafyr4 said:


> Yea I've heard the same. My surgery was in Mexico so I can't just return... Im just raking Ur easy...[/QUO
> 
> I had that for a few years after having my last DD. Any local hospital can do a blood patch. They just take it out of your arm. I didn't get it done and wish I had. For about 2 weeks it was so bad I couldn't think. Got reoccurences of it every few months. I still get them from time to time and it's been 11 years. Not one EVER before that. If I could go back, I'd get the blood patch. Maybe it would've made a difference.


----------



## lovelywinx99

Hey ladies (and gents if there are any).

I'm new to the forum. Just recently married to a wonderful man:hugs:...who doesn't have any children of his own. My two boys are 12 and 10. He is such a wonderful father to them.

We recently had a tubal reversal. So I wanted to join the group as a way to relate, learn, and vent if necessary.

:wacko::dohh:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome lovely...
Afm....had a hospital visit last nite becuz of this headache...they doped me up pretty good and referred me for a blood patch in the morning. I feel much better today but the anesthesiologist said it was only a band-aid. I will be soooo glad to get back to normal.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome lovely...
Afm....had a hospital visit last nite becuz of this headache...they doped me up pretty good and referred me for a blood patch in the morning. I feel much better today but the anesthesiologist said it was only a band-aid. I will be soooo glad to get back to normal.


----------



## cj72

Welcome Lovely :)

Good for you jenafyr!


----------



## dpitts1341

Welcome lovely!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome lovely!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Lovely!!


----------



## anyhope

hi everyone. i'm back to this forum after almost three years. my short story...i had my tubal reversal in nov. 2010. i had a cyst the size of a full bladder removed in march 2011 then a polup removed from inside my uterus in december 2011. i went through the cycle tracking, temperatures, peeing on a stick every second of the day, but nothing would happen. we've talked about starting again and with only my right tube open (I've had the dye ran through my tubes twice - each time after the surgeries). come to find out I probably shouldn't have had the TR in the first place because the cyst was there and my awesome doctor retired a few months after the TR. anyway i have the one tube and it's supposed to be open (not too sure i believe it is as nothings ever happened) and i made my appointment to start clomid. i'm hoping by using the clomid it will wake up the ovary on my right side and give us a chance. iVF is financially out of the question. Here's to hoping again.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Ladies! Was hoping to join you on this Journey :) I had TR in Nov. 2012 @ Chapel Hill with Dr. Berger. No BFP as of yet. Lengths not great-R 2.5 L-4.0, but am still hoping for the best :) I got REALLY stressed with temping/charting/opks/Clomid & all so this last cycle, DH & I just enjoyed each other around suspected O time. Of course, no luck, but it was the 1st cycle since TR that I didn't cry lol Plan to continue as we are until probably August, then if no BFP will have HSG....Thanks & Loads of Baby dust to Everybody!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome newbies :happydance: 

So I'm gonna ask the age ole ??. When did your doctor say it was ok to start ttc after your TR?My doctor says 8 weeks, I'm looking at 6 wks becuz I just had af and surgery, so I'm due to ovulate in a week but I feel that's to soon....Anywho, just curious


----------



## Navygrrl

Dr. Berger says you can try as soon as you feel like it, but there are so many doctors that say different things that I just don't know what I'm going to do next month.


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Hello Ladies! Was hoping to join you on this Journey :) I had TR in Nov. 2012 @ Chapel Hill with Dr. Berger. No BFP as of yet. Lengths not great-R 2.5 L-4.0, but am still hoping for the best :) I got REALLY stressed with temping/charting/opks/Clomid & all so this last cycle, DH & I just enjoyed each other around suspected O time. Of course, no luck, but it was the 1st cycle since TR that I didn't cry lol Plan to continue as we are until probably August, then if no BFP will have HSG....Thanks & Loads of Baby dust to Everybody!!!

Hi and welcome! I'm pretty new here as well, though. I'm having my TR on May 6 with Dr. Berger, so any tips you have would be great. :)


----------



## cj72

I had Dr Berger and he said as soon as I felt up to it. We did 3 days post surgery be (tmi) with me on top so I could control what touched my belly. I am a very quick healer tho. I was back at work the monday after the wednesday I had my TR.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Was hoping to join you on this Journey :) I had TR in Nov. 2012 @ Chapel Hill with Dr. Berger. No BFP as of yet. Lengths not great-R 2.5 L-4.0, but am still hoping for the best :) I got REALLY stressed with temping/charting/opks/Clomid & all so this last cycle, DH & I just enjoyed each other around suspected O time. Of course, no luck, but it was the 1st cycle since TR that I didn't cry lol Plan to continue as we are until probably August, then if no BFP will have HSG....Thanks & Loads of Baby dust to Everybody!!!
> 
> Hi and welcome! I'm pretty new here as well, though. I'm having my TR on May 6 with Dr. Berger, so any tips you have would be great. :)Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Dr. Berger was great, as was the whole experience :) The only good advice I can give you is stay on your pain meds. Don't try to do without them. Not that the surgery is horrific, but it IS surgery. Getting in & out of bed was the absolute worst. DH had to help for like a week lol I think day #3 was the hardest for me. Other than that it wasn't too awful lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

I've had some bumps in the road but feeling better. I've enjoyed the time off to heal


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr Monteith at Chapel Hill told me I was about to ovulate and to get moving the day of my surgery... He saw it while he was in there repairing the tubes! 

We did the deed for 3 days straight after surgery.


----------



## jonnanne3

cupcakestoy said:


> Hello Ladies! Was hoping to join you on this Journey :) I had TR in Nov. 2012 @ Chapel Hill with Dr. Berger. No BFP as of yet. Lengths not great-R 2.5 L-4.0, but am still hoping for the best :) I got REALLY stressed with temping/charting/opks/Clomid & all so this last cycle, DH & I just enjoyed each other around suspected O time. Of course, no luck, but it was the 1st cycle since TR that I didn't cry lol Plan to continue as we are until probably August, then if no BFP will have HSG....Thanks & Loads of Baby dust to Everybody!!!

Your lengths are fine. Just because you have short tubes doesn't mean anything. I had mine done and my lengths were 2.5 and 3.0. We had 5 miscarriages in 4 years and we went through every test imaginable with no answers. We decided we were pretty close to done and 3 months after our last mc, we became pregnant with our precious miracle little girl! 
Please don't get discouraged because you have "short tubes" :hugs: Good luck!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am a short tuber as well Cupcake :) I have had 1 BFP in 3 years but apparently its possible..... FX


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks so much for your encouragement!:) We are approaching the 6time month mark & have already decided to relax & enjoy lol obfuscate is not an option so we are leaning on our faith :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

*IVF stupid smart phone lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> *IVF stupid smart phone lol

I should start a stupid thing my phone said thread hahah! I always send the most random things to be people on accident!


----------



## Mommabrown

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=539219616121240&l=043f9d0f65


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=540080306035171&l=8b98b16336

Wanted to share with you ladies...finally had the time to get on...Meet Emmaleigh Claire! She was born 4-7-2013 @ 11:45 via c-section weighing 7lbs 10 ozs and 20 inches long.


----------



## jonnanne3

She is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

What a Sweet little Lady!!! Congrats! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Mommabrown said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=539219616121240&l=043f9d0f65
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=540080306035171&l=8b98b16336
> 
> Wanted to share with you ladies...finally had the time to get on...Meet Emmaleigh Claire! She was born 4-7-2013 @ 11:45 via c-section weighing 7lbs 10 ozs and 20 inches long.

Momma she is beautiful. Just breath taking.


----------



## momsbaby

Congrats mommabrown she's precious!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats she is beautiful!!


----------



## stmom26

Welcome newbies


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mommabrown said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=539219616121240&l=043f9d0f65
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=540080306035171&l=8b98b16336
> 
> Wanted to share with you ladies...finally had the time to get on...Meet Emmaleigh Claire! She was born 4-7-2013 @ 11:45 via c-section weighing 7lbs 10 ozs and 20 inches long.

She is amazing!


----------



## mammaspath

mommabrown emma is the cutest baby ever!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, your daughter is precious! So glad everything went well for you:hugs: Keep in touch with us "long-timers" here:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> mommabrown emma is the cutest baby ever!

Mammaspath, how are you doing? I would love to see an updated photo of your little sweetie:flower::hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Mommabrown! She is beautiful.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww mommabrown she is beautiful...congrats :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww mommabrown she is beautiful...congrats :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

How are you feeling Jenafyr?


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> How are you feeling Jenafyr?

I'm feeling much better. My doctor had me get the blood patch for my spinal headache and I'm like a new person....lol Although I was sore, it was all masked by my annoying headache. I did have some sneezing while at my son's 10th Birthday party that made me say some dirty words, but other than that I'm good. I'm back to work today :thumbup:

How was your weekend get-a-way?


----------



## GalvanBaby

My weekend was horrible. I hurt all weekend. I didn't have any cramps on Friday, but Saturday they started and they were worse than the other days. I had to basically lay around all weekend. :( We have to go to OH's grandma's house in about 2 weeks so I will take advantage then and go to the beach. 

To beat it all, I come home to find out OH's cousins are pregnant. One lives at home with Mom and off of mom. She also has 3 kids. She doesn't know who the father is as usual. And for an extra punch in the stomach, she is due the same day I was due. Her sister who has 2 kids and they live with mom while she lives 8 hours away is pregnant as well and got pregnant the same month as my CP. Talk about a bad welcome home.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> My weekend was horrible. I hurt all weekend. I didn't have any cramps on Friday, but Saturday they started and they were worse than the other days. I had to basically lay around all weekend. :( We have to go to OH's grandma's house in about 2 weeks so I will take advantage then and go to the beach.
> 
> To beat it all, I come home to find out OH's cousins are pregnant. One lives at home with Mom and off of mom. She also has 3 kids. She doesn't know who the father is as usual. And for an extra punch in the stomach, she is due the same day I was due. Her sister who has 2 kids and they live with mom while she lives 8 hours away is pregnant as well and got pregnant the same month as my CP. Talk about a bad welcome home.

I'm sorry you couldn't enjoy your weekend :cry: and I hope you are feeling better soon. A lot of women get preggers with a sticky right away after a miscarriage...I did and that miracle just turned 10 yesterday :winkwink:


----------



## jasminep0489

She's so sweet!!! Hang onto every little minute! My little man just turned six months and I cry every time he does something to show me he's getting more and more independent. They grow so fast!! Congrats on the little princess, she's beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you ladies!!! 

Faith I could never loose touch with all you wonderful ladies who have been there through all the ups and downs of my journey! I love you all! 

Galvan I had a misscarriage and a cp before we got Emmaleigh. I promise you that it will happen for you!!

Jasmine I sit there and stare at her in amazement and still can't believe we really have a baby. Everything we went through toget this beautiful blessing made it all worth it.


----------



## mammaspath

FaithHopeLove said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> mommabrown emma is the cutest baby ever!
> 
> Mammaspath, how are you doing? I would love to see an updated photo of your little sweetie:flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi!!! I am doing well! just busy bussy with baby school work......life! I will update pics in a bit as I am learning to become a photographer now! i just cant quit being busy!:wacko: how are you???


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so frustrated... I am out again this month thats devastating after my loss last month!

Well onto my IUI this cycle.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Brandy.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hoping things get better for you Brandy & Galvans. I've never experienced this kind of loss, at least not yet, but my heart breaks for you ladies :hug:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies....I hope everyone is doing good. Its been way to quiet in here...

AFM...I'm healing rather well, my incision is barely noticeable, however it stings at times. My boys baseball season is wrapping up soon, I wont know what to do with myself...lol My mom, who was rather against my TR is texting me with name ideas lol and I'm not even preggers yet, my name ideas for a girl have gone out the window, but I do love what me and my mom have come up with....either Lily Grace or Lily Analyse, Lily was my great grandmothers name, My hubby wants a boy... I have tried to tell everyone to hold their horses, but no such luck :shrug: Work is well work, but I didn't miss much my week off which was WONDERFUL.....


----------



## jasminep0489

cupcakestoy said:


> Hoping things get better for you Brandy & Galvans. I've never experienced this kind of loss, at least not yet, but my heart breaks for you ladies :hug:

Hi!! I see you're from Tennessee. What part of the state are you in? I'm in Knoxville and had my TR in Jackson with Dr. Rogers.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am about 2 hours from Knoxville on the Cumberland Plateau, in Overton County. :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, hello neighbor! Glad to see a TR buddy so close. I see you've been trying for 6 months. I wish you the best of luck and I'll keep you in my prayers! It takes loads of patience! :hugs:


----------



## ArmySpouse

Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I last posted anything. My life has been busy, my husband returned in February and we're in the process of getting our older daughter ready to go to college. I'm happy to announce that I had my reversal on Tuesday and I have six cm on my left tube. I'm sore and a bit uncomfortable the doctor said for us to wait four weeks before trying to conceive. I decided not to tell anyone about my reversal the only ones that know are our two daughters, I don't want the pressure of family members asking every month if I'm pregnant yet. Also, my older sister had a TR done many years ago and never got pregnant and when I expressed to her I wanted a reversal she didn't sound to supportive and was a bit negative about it. 

For all of you ladies on here I've been keeping you on my prayers and I know there will be some good news here soon. Galvan hang in there your time will come.


----------



## Jenafyr4

ArmySpouse said:


> Hello Ladies! It's been a while since I last posted anything. My life has been busy, my husband returned in February and we're in the process of getting our older daughter ready to go to college. I'm happy to announce that I had my reversal on Tuesday and I have six cm on my left tube. I'm sore and a bit uncomfortable the doctor said for us to wait four weeks before trying to conceive. I decided not to tell anyone about my reversal the only ones that know are our two daughters, I don't want the pressure of family members asking every month if I'm pregnant yet. Also, my older sister had a TR done many years ago and never got pregnant and when I expressed to her I wanted a reversal she didn't sound to supportive and was a bit negative about it.
> 
> For all of you ladies on here I've been keeping you on my prayers and I know there will be some good news here soon. Galvan hang in there your time will come.

Looks like we will be TTC buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

jasminep0489 said:


> Well, hello neighbor! Glad to see a TR buddy so close. I see you've been trying for 6 months. I wish you the best of luck and I'll keep you in my prayers! It takes loads of patience! :hugs:

Thank you! New to all this, How close are you? lol I have learned alot about patience so far.....Figure if nothing else then maybe thats 1 positive thing I will have gained from this Journey lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Warning*** This is my meltdown so if you wanna save yourself time and skip it I am good with that...

So we have been TTC' now for over 3 years... 3 f'n years.

We have done EVERYTHING... I have taken every herb known to mankind and prescription fertility. They have poked me a hundred ways to Sunday with Accupuncture. I have been poked and prodded for every test their is at the fertility specialist until there is nothing else left to test. My poor DH has had a million tests... Not one of the tests have ever been bad results.. So where does that leave us? 

Well a tubal reversal down the road, healthy results on all test, and a diagnosis of "unknown infertility" WOW I could of told them that since we have humped like rabbits for 3 years straight. We have paid about 25k out of pocket and another 25-30k over the next few months.

Now I have become so obsessed with the whole thing that I barely sleep at night worried I will miss a temp or do it at the wrong time. I can't go in the bathroom without feeling like there is some type of stick I should be peeing on or a fertility monitor I should check in with! I have to check this website a million times hoping that by some miracle my spotting on DPO13 isnt actually AF that it might be IMB... seriously.

I am so sick and tired of hearing people whine about "OMG I cant take this we have been trying for 3 months!!" seriously!? Ya, try hell for 3 years :( Then I am completely saturated with pregnant women all around me... and me being the huge planner I am gets to plan the next 3 baby showers at work because well that's what I have always done. I am about ready to flip on them.

So now my husband and I are down to the only options that are left and we have been on track for IUI's and IVF for a long time now but if it fails I really might lose it. So this cycle now we have to take more meds and more tests then do an IUI... If that fails we have to take more meds, more tests, then IVF!! We dont even care about the money all I want is it to end on a HAPPY NOTE instead of all this horrid sadness all the time with BFN's and AF and Miscarriage. So over it..


Really hope I didn't offend anyone on this thread but if anyone really knew what we had to go through just to have a chance to TTC... I feel like I was given a shot and then it was taken away with unknown infertility.


----------



## alleysm

I feel your pain brandy. Three years for me too. We are not doing iui or ivf though. Big virtual hug!!!


----------



## ArmySpouse

Jenafyr4 I'm excited :happydance:did you already have your post-op appointment? Mines is on May 10th. 

Brandy take it easy and hang in there your time will come. Have you tried yoga? I've tried it a couple of times and it's very relaxing.


----------



## cj72

2 yrs for me, Brandy. Feel your pain, girl. 

O'ing in the next few days...guessing by Wednesday? Girls, hang in there. Our time is coming!


----------



## stmom26

1 Yr for me Brandy, we have to try to keep our heads up and stay strong, but we all know how you feel.....

AFM I'm on CD14 so I should be O'ing today. FX we get a sticky bean this month.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy :hugs: I have been trying for 1 year and it gets harder and harder every month. After my MC last month, I am so scared I won't get another BFP or the chance to hold my baby in my arms. It really sucks and hurts. Since my MC, 6 people around me have announced their pregnancies. 4 of which were unplanned pregnancies. I pray we get our forever babies very soon. ALl we have is hope at this moment and as long as we have it, we have the chance. Do not lose hope. :hugs:


AFM, Cheri22 sent me my prediction:

JUNE - BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
When ti comes to your son, they are showing him as someone who is always going to be really eager to learn. He does not put too much time in things that he figures are going to be a waste of his time. he is the one that you can always expect is going to be eager to fix things. is going to be the one that will grow with the opportunities around him.l Always bigger and better each time he tries it and is proud of the progress that he is able to achieve. I am seeing him as someone who is always going to be sensible. Tries not to let things get to him and is often the one that will learn from his own mistakes.

I am seeing him being a visual learner. the type that will often prefer to see how something is being done rather than you just telling him.

I am seeing him being around 5'10 in height and often trying out for the basketball team. I am seeing it taking until around his 15-17 year before he goes through a growth spurt, so people during basketball often think that he is too short... BUT.. the second that they see him play are often impressed with his abilities and how fancy he is able to make it look.

When ti comes to your son, I am seeing him as someone who is always going to want feedback as to how he is doing. Your going to be able to see the look in his eyes that he just wants to make everything perfect. 

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in financials.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 26. They will have two boys of their own.


I pray this comes true and it is either conception month or the month I find out. We start TTC again this month, If my cycles stay normal, I will find out at the beginning of June and I will also have the possibility of conception in June. So lets pray it is June 2013.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I know We have only been trying for 6 months past TR, but it does feel like an eternity as it took me 2 years to lose enough weight & pay for my TR. Didn't mean to offend anyone if I did, but I have shed my share of tears also. We are all in search of our Miracle & yes this ride sucks, none of us thought it would take so long, I know I fully expected to be pregnant by now.....Hugs to all those ladies still waiting to hold their dreams in their arms......:hugs: &:dust:


----------



## Navygrrl

Armyspouse - congrats on your TR. Sounds like you got some good lengths. :)

Brandy - I'm so sorry you're going through so much in your journey. Vent away whenever you need it. *hugs*

Galvanbaby - how was your vacation? And I'm so tempted to try Cheri22, but right now I have to save my pennies for my medical leave. :) Plus hubby thinks it's really hokey. I mean, he's fine with me being fascinated with all of it, but if he knew I paid money for it, he would give me that look, you know? :)

AFM - I'm in single digits! 9 days until my TR, 8 days until we check in to the Residence Inn. I've got all my supplies ordered or ready (the hibiclens is on its way) and I don't know how I'm going to get through the next work week. I also started Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred because I've seen such awesome results all over the web, and I figure 10 days of exercise before surgery is better than my normal couch potato lumpiness with regards to healing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vacation was not what I planned, I had cramps and bad bleeding all weekend. I have finally stopped bleeding and have 9 more days of BCP to go. I am looking at May 10th more or less for AF. I can't wait to start a new cycle!!

I want to do the Shred. I have heard wonderful things about it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I know We have only been trying for 6 months past TR, but it does feel like an eternity as it took me 2 years to lose enough weight & pay for my TR. Didn't mean to offend anyone if I did, but I have shed my share of tears also. We are all in search of our Miracle & yes this ride sucks, none of us thought it would take so long, I know I fully expected to be pregnant by now.....Hugs to all those ladies still waiting to hold their dreams in their arms......:hugs: &:dust:

My rant had 0 to do with anyone on this thread so more so I hope I didnt offend you :) 

Everyone in here has been to hell and back to even have a shot at TRYING to have a baby so we are outnumbered before the journey begins :( 


I wish you the best and that you catch that bfp soon.





Side note guys I have an appt Monday morning for a day 3 of my cycle ultrasound now and start Femara Monday as well.... Then the IUI once the follies formed. Trying to be more poritive about it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

ArmySpouse said:


> Jenafyr4 I'm excited :happydance:did you already have your post-op appointment? Mines is on May 10th.
> 
> Brandy take it easy and hang in there your time will come. Have you tried yoga? I've tried it a couple of times and it's very relaxing.

My surgery was in Mexico so my post op is here in the states May 3. I'm almost back to 100%


----------



## Jenafyr4

ArmySpouse said:


> Jenafyr4 I'm excited :happydance:did you already have your post-op appointment? Mines is on May 10th.
> 
> Brandy take it easy and hang in there your time will come. Have you tried yoga? I've tried it a couple of times and it's very relaxing.

My surgery was in Mexico so my post op is here in the states May 3. I'm almost back to 100%


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX this cycle for you Brandy!! This has been one long very difficult journey for all of us. My TR had been planned for 5 years before I had it. I had had 2 positive HPTs and was 2 weeks late 5 years ago, after that Oh decided he wanted kids after all. so, we planned on the TR the following year, but something came up and we had to postpone it. We kept having to postpone it until last year.


----------



## stickybean4

I'm so sorry Brandy. What a frustrating journey this is. I feel your pain. I tried for four years and had two losses before I got my little miracle.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan...cheri22 predicted June and girl for me....maybe we will be bump buddies :)

As for the LTTTC's...I researched and found that most tr ladies who have problems conceiving with no explanation may be becuz the cilia in the tube are not working properly. Those are the little hairs that guide our eggies... Look up Red Clover...its an herbal supplementthat encourages natural healing with in our bodies.

Fx for us all...have a good weekend.


----------



## cj72

Looks like June is going to be a great month!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had read about that Jenafyr, you can get a lap done to check the cilia. I think mine work because I did get preggers now, we just need to get the LO to stay in there for 9 months.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan...cheri22 predicted June and girl for me....maybe we will be bump buddies :)

As for the LTTTC's...I researched and found that most tr ladies who have problems conceiving with no explanation may be becuz the cilia in the tube are not working properly. Those are the little hairs that guide our eggies... Look up Red Clover...its an herbal supplementthat encourages natural healing with in our bodies.

Fx for us all...have a good weekend.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> I know We have only been trying for 6 months past TR, but it does feel like an eternity as it took me 2 years to lose enough weight & pay for my TR. Didn't mean to offend anyone if I did, but I have shed my share of tears also. We are all in search of our Miracle & yes this ride sucks, none of us thought it would take so long, I know I fully expected to be pregnant by now.....Hugs to all those ladies still waiting to hold their dreams in their arms......:hugs: &:dust:
> 
> My rant had 0 to do with anyone on this thread so more so I hope I didnt offend you :)
> 
> Everyone in here has been to hell and back to even have a shot at TRYING to have a baby so we are outnumbered before the journey begins :(
> 
> 
> I wish you the best and that you catch that bfp soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note guys I have an appt Monday morning for a day 3 of my cycle ultrasound now and start Femara Monday as well.... Then the IUI once the follies formed. Trying to be more poritive about it.Click to expand...

 No offense taken dear! TTC is a hard journey for us all, that's why we are here, to support each other, listen to the rants, share the tears of frustration, as well as tears of happiness when we finally get our Blessing!!! No worries :)


----------



## anyhope

AF started today for me. Here comes the charting.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry for the double posts ladies...my phones crazy


----------



## cupcakestoy

How is everyone??? AFM 6 dpo today, Looking forward to my MD appt. Friday, as weird as that sounds that I'm excited over a PAP! lol I am going to grab a refill on Clomid, as well as getting an HSG scheduled for next cycle. I am so ready to know if getting pregnant is even a possibility. If not then our journey will most likely end, as IVF is not an option for us....Hope all is well & lots of baby dust to each one of you! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

cupcakestoy said:


> How is everyone??? AFM 6 dpo today, Looking forward to my MD appt. Friday, as weird as that sounds that I'm excited over a PAP! lol I am going to grab a refill on Clomid, as well as getting an HSG scheduled for next cycle. I am so ready to know if getting pregnant is even a possibility. If not then our journey will most likely end, as IVF is not an option for us....Hope all is well & lots of baby dust to each one of you! :)

I am glad you are getting your hsg scheduled. Good luck at the doctor Friday. Also, I just wanted to let you know that if you don't get pregnant with Clomid, it doesn't mean you have to resort to IVF. That isn't the end. Getting pregnant to begin with is hard, then you throw in a TR, it makes it a little harder. It took us 4 years and 5 mc's to get our miracle! It can happen. We had given up all hope and just forgot about trying. We became pregnant with our miracle 3 months after our 5th loss. 
My point is don't think that it's over just because you can't or don't want to do IVF. That isn't always the answer either. 
Good luck to you and all of my TR sisters!!!!! :hugs: TONS of BABY :dust:


----------



## jasminep0489

Cupcake- I hope you get your HSG soon and you get great news! 

I never looked to see what tests there are to find out if your cilia is working properly...hmmm, curious now. 

Hope all the TR ladies get that BFP they want! We are overdue for some great news on here!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jenafyr4

jasminep0489 said:


> Cupcake- I hope you get your HSG soon and you get great news!
> 
> I never looked to see what tests there are to find out if your cilia is working properly...hmmm, curious now.
> 
> Hope all the TR ladies get that BFP they want! We are overdue for some great news on here!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Galvan said there was a test... I think she said a Lap? to check cilia function


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies for all your kind words & well wishes!!! AF is due Sunday so more than likely, unless we are blessed with a BFP, then HSG will be coming up soon!!


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, make sure you take some advil before you have the hsg. It got pretty uncomfortable for a minute or two.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is doing well. I got my results from my CD3 today...

FSH was 4.9
Estra was 32

My ultrasound showed 19 eggs forming FX 


Started Femara yesterday...


IUI to come this cycle YAY Hoping for that BFP!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks CJ, Kinda nervous about the pain, but hoping for the best. I have heard that it can make your tubes spasm & appear blocked, will they give you something to help relax them if I ask or is it worth a shot? 

Brandy-So exciting!!!! Hope you are Blessed with your long awaited Miracle with your 1st IUI!!! :)


----------



## cj72

They dont give you anything to help. I saw the dye spill. It felt like I REEEEALLLY had to pee. Just uncomfortable. I did send a copy of my HSG to my TR doc to confirm both open.

Brandy, you can be the next octomom!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry I been MIA today I am cramping so bad!!!! My af was due yesterday last night I spotted very lightly brownish spots and it's stopped then started a hr ago spots of brownish stuff. The last time I experienced this I was on Clomids for the first time. I don't know what's wrong but maybe AF is on her way because my cramps are intensive ugh. I am doing Clomids and or injectables and whatever the new RE place me on this cycle with ovidrel. So I am waiting on my af and she is laying horrible games.

Oh and Cheri22 also told me this: 
With trying to gain more insight for you, this is what I had seen.. they gave me the impression of licorice.. I googled it and this is what they had shown https://www.livestrong.com/article/288167-the-benefits-of-licorice-root-for-female-fertility/


----------



## Jenafyr4

Finally did a Journal...the link is in my signature...feel free to stalk


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone. I haven't been on here in a while due to packing and getting ready to move to Texas on the 24th. If things work out the way I plan my second reversal is planned for November. Really hope I'll have the money my then, I'm ready to start this journey over again. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks ladies for all your kind words & well wishes!!! AF is due Sunday so more than likely, unless we are blessed with a BFP, then HSG will be coming up soon!!


The HSG was just mildly uncomfortable for me. I took Advil before it. But you have to remember to relax and just take deep breathes it really does help.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your kind words & well wishes!!! AF is due Sunday so more than likely, unless we are blessed with a BFP, then HSG will be coming up soon!!
> 
> 
> The HSG was just mildly uncomfortable for me. I took Advil before it. But you have to remember to relax and just take deep breathes it really does help.Click to expand...

 Thanks Brandy. Not to worried about the pain, but am terrified of having blocked tubes, even though I know its like a 5% chance according to Chapel Hill......


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your kind words & well wishes!!! AF is due Sunday so more than likely, unless we are blessed with a BFP, then HSG will be coming up soon!!
> 
> 
> The HSG was just mildly uncomfortable for me. I took Advil before it. But you have to remember to relax and just take deep breathes it really does help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brandy. Not to worried about the pain, but am terrified of having blocked tubes, even though I know its like a 5% chance according to Chapel Hill......Click to expand...

Yes mine was done at chapel hill. The reason I tell you to relax and breathe is for pain but also the results can be misconstrued as blocked when in fact they just spasmed because of the pain. I requested that my films be sent to Dr. Berger/Dr. Monteith for review after the test. Both doctors confirmed they were both open but it took a moment for them to spill because I was having spasms.

Also remember that it's possible that from the dye rushing through there that it can 'clean' the tubes out of anything that might be in there.

FX for you ;)


----------



## momsbaby

For the ones that don't know. I had the HSG test on in March, and the test showed both tubes blocked. I sent my results to a Dr in Texas and he confirmed that they are blocked. It was due to my reversal Dr used to big of a suture. My test hurt like hell. With that said I'm having a second reversal, hoping by November.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your kind words & well wishes!!! AF is due Sunday so more than likely, unless we are blessed with a BFP, then HSG will be coming up soon!!
> 
> 
> The HSG was just mildly uncomfortable for me. I took Advil before it. But you have to remember to relax and just take deep breathes it really does help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brandy. Not to worried about the pain, but am terrified of having blocked tubes, even though I know its like a 5% chance according to Chapel Hill......Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mine was done at chapel hill. The reason I tell you to relax and breathe is for pain but also the results can be misconstrued as blocked when in fact they just spasmed because of the pain. I requested that my films be sent to Dr. Berger/Dr. Monteith for review after the test. Both doctors confirmed they were both open but it took a moment for them to spill because I was having spasms.
> 
> Also remember that it's possible that from the dye rushing through there that it can 'clean' the tubes out of anything that might be in there.
> 
> FX for you ;)Click to expand...

 I'm hoping to clean out the cobwebs & get a BFP this year! lol Thanks for the advice dear :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

momsbaby said:


> For the ones that don't know. I had the HSG test on in March, and the test showed both tubes blocked. I sent my results to a Dr in Texas and he confirmed that they are blocked. It was due to my reversal Dr used to big of a suture. My test hurt like hell. With that said I'm having a second reversal, hoping by November.

 Oh wow! That is awful! I'm sorry & wish you success with your 2nd TR!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi ladies:hugs:

Just a little FYI to piggy-back off Jenafyr4's post on red clover...I found this interesting article...NOW, as a warning, this is a natural, holistic approach to fertility and I know not everyone is keen on this, but just thought I would post the article for interest's sake:)
https://www.susunweed.com/Article_Fertility_After_Forty.htm

I know we all have the same goal in mind:kiss:

**Cupcake, hoping for clear tubes for you:flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi ladies:hugs:
> 
> Just a little FYI to piggy-back off Jenafyr4's post on red clover...I found this interesting article...NOW, as a warning, this is a natural, holistic approach to fertility and I know not everyone is keen on this, but just thought I would post the article for interest's sake:)
> https://www.susunweed.com/Article_Fertility_After_Forty.htm
> 
> I know we all have the same goal in mind:kiss:
> 
> **Cupcake, hoping for clear tubes for you:flower:

Very interesting... FYI Red Clover is sold in most Vitamin stores for like $6 it can be taken in capsules or make tea....the tea is kinda BLAH....


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi ladies:hugs:
> 
> Just a little FYI to piggy-back off Jenafyr4's post on red clover...I found this interesting article...NOW, as a warning, this is a natural, holistic approach to fertility and I know not everyone is keen on this, but just thought I would post the article for interest's sake:)
> https://www.susunweed.com/Article_Fertility_After_Forty.htm
> 
> I know we all have the same goal in mind:kiss:
> 
> **Cupcake, hoping for clear tubes for you:flower:

Thank you! May have to try the red clover soon :)


----------



## cj72

Only 2 dpo but since last night I have been so nauseous. What the heck? I didn't feel bad until last night after dinner and today after lunch. Wondering if I have some kind of stomach bug?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, my second HSG hurt like Hell, but she thinks that I my tube spasmed a bit on the right side when the liquid passed through. It was open, but that side hurt! The blocked side hurt, but no where near as bad. Now, my first one did not hurt at all. Don't freak out with the painful stories, just take 800mg Advil 1 hour before and you more than likely will be fine, cupcakestoy.

I went to Texas earlier this week and got Preseed!! We will use it this cycle and hopefully not need it again unless we decide to TTC again in a year! meaning that maybe hopefully I will get my sticky bean this month! I also bought Vitamin D to see if that can help. I haven't been tested, but I have all the symptoms of a Vit D deficiency. I am now on Vit D3, Folic Acid, and Prenatals.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Please keep a friend of mine in your prayers. Her baby boy was born 2 weeks ago. he was not breathing when he was born so he had been in NICU since then. 2 days ago he passed away.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fx for you and prayers for your friend...:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

That is terrible Stephanie. Prayers to her and family.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope you feel better soon CJ!


----------



## cj72

Thanks, Brandy. 

Stephanie, thats so sad!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dr.'s appt. went well. Will be calling to schedule HSG as soon as Flo shows. Drew a Thyroid Panel & refilled Metformin,progesterone & Clomid....so hoping for some good news to report in next few cycles...:)


----------



## GalvanBaby

GL Cupcakestoy!1

AFM, I have 4 more days of BCP and then the wait for AF to show. I suspect that I will start treatment around the middle to end of next week. I am starting to get nervous about starting. I am so scared to lose another baby again. :cry:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Girls I just wanted to stop in and say hello! Here are some photos of Miss Emmaleigh...can't believe she is almost a month old already! 

Galvan that is so horrible and sad...It made me grab Emmaleigh and hold her tight in my arms...Prayers for her and her family to be able to heal. 
Also I wanted to say to you...I know how you feel I have been there...DON'T let your self get so wrapped up in fear that it keeps you stressed out while TTC. It isn't good for you or TTC or a baby either. Take it all one step at a time and it will happen. I had been TTC for 15 months and had a horrible MC and a CP...I really gave up all notion of getting my :bfp: and just had fun with the old man and it happened. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Girls I just wanted to stop in and say hello! Here are some photos of Miss Emmaleigh...can't believe she is almost a month old already!
> 
> Galvan that is so horrible and sad...It made me grab Emmaleigh and hold her tight in my arms...Prayers for her and her family to be able to heal.
> Also I wanted to say to you...I know how you feel I have been there...DON'T let your self get so wrapped up in fear that it keeps you stressed out while TTC. It isn't good for you or TTC or a baby either. Take it all one step at a time and it will happen. I had been TTC for 15 months and had a horrible MC and a CP...I really gave up all notion of getting my :bfp: and just had fun with the old man and it happened. :hugs:

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> GL Cupcakestoy!1
> 
> AFM, I have 4 more days of BCP and then the wait for AF to show. I suspect that I will start treatment around the middle to end of next week. I am starting to get nervous about starting. I am so scared to lose another baby again. :cry:

Fx for you Galvan


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I created a secret group on FB, Trouble TTC after TR. The group is secret so you can't see it unless you are invited. If you want to be invited, just PM me with your FB information.


----------



## 3mamabear

Hi ladies:hugs:

Just a little FYI to piggy-back off Jenafyr4's post on red clover...I found this interesting article...NOW, as a warning, this is a natural, holistic approach to fertility and I know not everyone is keen on this, but just thought I would post the article for interest's sake:)
https://www.susunweed.com/Article_Fertility_After_Forty.htm

That article is right up my ally starting reiki and acupuncture this cycle, I meditate and exercise regularly. We are taking clomid, but that is the only medical intervention we are going to take. I teach, so my summer occupation will be TTC (DH is pretty stoked). Next week I turn 4ohhh and realized if my son had followed my path I would be a grandma this week. Yikes! Thank God he is a nerdy good boy and I (probably) will be a mommy again before a Grandma; although it would be kinda cute.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Girls I just wanted to stop in and say hello! Here are some photos of Miss Emmaleigh...can't believe she is almost a month old already!
> 
> Galvan that is so horrible and sad...It made me grab Emmaleigh and hold her tight in my arms...Prayers for her and her family to be able to heal.
> Also I wanted to say to you...I know how you feel I have been there...DON'T let your self get so wrapped up in fear that it keeps you stressed out while TTC. It isn't good for you or TTC or a baby either. Take it all one step at a time and it will happen. I had been TTC for 15 months and had a horrible MC and a CP...I really gave up all notion of getting my :bfp: and just had fun with the old man and it happened. :hugs:

Congratulations she is amazing :)


----------



## jasminep0489

That's how we conceived Eli. Quit stressing about it and got my miracle boy. I didn't even know what CD I was on. I know quite a few people who have done that. They quit trying and just had fun and then ended up pregnant. She is beautiful BTW! They grow way too fast!!!! Eli's already crawling. I'm happy he's reaching these milestones but sad because I know how fast he's gonna grow. I'm cherishing everyday! I just look at my 15 and 14 year old daughter and son and remember how it felt like just yesterday they were this little.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Girls I just wanted to stop in and say hello! Here are some photos of Miss Emmaleigh...can't believe she is almost a month old already!
> 
> Galvan that is so horrible and sad...It made me grab Emmaleigh and hold her tight in my arms...Prayers for her and her family to be able to heal.
> Also I wanted to say to you...I know how you feel I have been there...DON'T let your self get so wrapped up in fear that it keeps you stressed out while TTC. It isn't good for you or TTC or a baby either. Take it all one step at a time and it will happen. I had been TTC for 15 months and had a horrible MC and a CP...I really gave up all notion of getting my :bfp: and just had fun with the old man and it happened. :hugs:

Thank you Momma. I will keep that in mind. I don't want to be stressed out and I am going to try my best.

She is absolutely beautiful!! I can't wait to hold my lil TR miracle! 

I know it will happen eventually, just don't know when.


----------



## ~Brandy~

My kiddos are 21 and 17... I would really like to have another baby before I become a grandmother sheesh.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope you do, Brandy! What meds are you taking for your IUI and when is it?


----------



## stickybean4

I became a grandma, 10 weeks after my little girl was born. Its definetly a unique experience. I love watching them play together.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I hope you do, Brandy! What meds are you taking for your IUI and when is it?

I ovulate just fine on my own but they want to increase the # of eggs and do the IUI to give us the best shot since this is our last month before egg retrieval for IVF.... so with that said I am on Femara. I have 33 potential follies right now that are forming. I just took my last femara today I start testing for my positive opk on Sunday. From there I go in as soon as I have a positive for the ultrasound and IUI.


----------



## jonnanne3

~Brandy~ said:


> My kiddos are 21 and 17... I would really like to have another baby before I become a grandmother sheesh.

I was a grandmother 2 times before our little Addie was born. Our grandson was born July 2010 and our grand daughter was born March 11. We found out we were pregnant with Addie in March 11 and she was born Nov 2011! Our children are ages 24, 22, 20, and 17 months! Now we have almost 5 grandchildren ages 3.5 (our middle daughter stepson), 2.5, 2 and another girl due in July and another boy due Aug/Sept! We love our grandbabies!!!! They are amazing! Our children were scared to tell us that they were pregnant because they knew we had lost so many and that we really wanted another one. They didn't want to hurt our feelings. But they just made our lives so much richer!


----------



## Navygrrl

OMG I leave tomorrow for Chapel Hill. I was so excited yesterday after we had a great preconception consult with my OB/GYN, but I just woke up grumpy today. I just want to be there already I suppose. DH has been great, and I can't wait until this particular emotional rollercoaster is over. Of course, then the TTC rollercoaster will begin.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was so excited the week before, but the day before I wanted it over with and I got more nervous as the day went on. GL!! Keep us posted on how it goes!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> OMG I leave tomorrow for Chapel Hill. I was so excited yesterday after we had a great preconception consult with my OB/GYN, but I just woke up grumpy today. I just want to be there already I suppose. DH has been great, and I can't wait until this particular emotional rollercoaster is over. Of course, then the TTC rollercoaster will begin.

Good Luck to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## cj72

Yay, Navygrrl! I was so excited to get there that I practically skipped through the door. Good luck!!!


----------



## 3mamabear

jonnanne3 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My kiddos are 21 and 17... I would really like to have another baby before I become a grandmother sheesh.
> 
> I was a grandmother 2 times before our little Addie was born. Our grandson was born July 2010 and our grand daughter was born March 11. We found out we were pregnant with Addie in March 11 and she was born Nov 2011! Our children are ages 24, 22, 20, and 17 months! Now we have almost 5 grandchildren ages 3.5 (our middle daughter stepson), 2.5, 2 and another girl due in July and another boy due Aug/Sept! We love our grandbabies!!!! They are amazing! Our children were scared to tell us that they were pregnant because they knew we had lost so many and that we really wanted another one. They didn't want to hurt our feelings. But they just made our lives so much richer!Click to expand...

Did everyone think that you were crazy? there are only a couple of people in my life understand why we are trying to have another one, and they are 10, 13 & 19, a smaller gap than you have. The way that this is going, we will stop trying and a baby will come around when I am a grandma. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> OMG I leave tomorrow for Chapel Hill. I was so excited yesterday after we had a great preconception consult with my OB/GYN, but I just woke up grumpy today. I just want to be there already I suppose. DH has been great, and I can't wait until this particular emotional rollercoaster is over. Of course, then the TTC rollercoaster will begin.

I can't believe its been 3weeks since mine...I know the excitement you are feeling...GL and :hugs: for a fast recovery...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygirl hope you're doing well! Speedy recovery wishes your way :)


----------



## jonnanne3

3mamabear said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My kiddos are 21 and 17... I would really like to have another baby before I become a grandmother sheesh.
> 
> I was a grandmother 2 times before our little Addie was born. Our grandson was born July 2010 and our grand daughter was born March 11. We found out we were pregnant with Addie in March 11 and she was born Nov 2011! Our children are ages 24, 22, 20, and 17 months! Now we have almost 5 grandchildren ages 3.5 (our middle daughter stepson), 2.5, 2 and another girl due in July and another boy due Aug/Sept! We love our grandbabies!!!! They are amazing! Our children were scared to tell us that they were pregnant because they knew we had lost so many and that we really wanted another one. They didn't want to hurt our feelings. But they just made our lives so much richer!Click to expand...
> 
> Did everyone think that you were crazy? there are only a couple of people in my life understand why we are trying to have another one, and they are 10, 13 & 19, a smaller gap than you have. The way that this is going, we will stop trying and a baby will come around when I am a grandma. :)Click to expand...

Our family knew we had the tubal reversal in 2007 and they were all supportive. We have been together since 2000. They knew this wasn't taken lightly at all. My husband had raised my (our) children as his own and it was time for us to make our family complete. Or at least try to. So that is when we decided to do the tr. 
We had been trying with several losses when our oldest daughter came and told us she was pregnant. She was so scared to tell us because she knew all we had been through. We were so excited!!!!! She was shaking. Her and her husband had been together for 2.5 years and it was time. A week before our grandson was born, our son came to us and told us that he and his girlfriend were expecting. We weren't as excited because our son was still in high school and they were only together a few months before getting pregnant. After the inital shock, we became excited. Our grandson was born July 2010 and our grand daughter was born March 2011. 
Then on March 29, 2011 I felt like I had felt too many times before, so I tested...... positive! Faint, but there. I actually was just like, whatever. I knew not to get excited so I told my husband just for information purposes. I knew it wasn't going to stick. I started spotting about a week or so later and I just prepared myself for the inevitiable. It stopped as fast as it started. So I made a appt for a scan. I was 6 wks 3 days. I didn't even want to look at the screen. But I did..... and there was her little heart flickering away!!!!!!!!!!! 
We waited until we were about 10 wks and then we told our family and friends. They all were so happy! I did have a lot of people ask if she was an accident, ,and I quickly reply NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
I really never cared about what people thought......... It wasn't about them..... it was about us! 
Good luck to you and all the other ladies!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Good luck, Navygrrl!!! Hope you end up with great lengths!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Navygirl!! :hugs:


I took my last BCP! :happydance: Now, AF needs to get here so we can get this show on the road! I am so excited about this cycle. This past month was a break that I really needed. I am still devastated about losing my baby, but I am so ready to try again. I am as excited as I was the first month TTC. LOL I just have a very good feeling about this month, even OH is positive. He is usually thinking why try so this is different. Now, I will pray for a BFP that sticks. 

:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you Galvan!! :) 


Hey girls you probably saw me post on another thread but here goes again.. this is a copy/paste of another thread I am in..

Ok I need someones expertise here..

I am only on CD 10. I normally ovulate on CD18-20 on a 30-32 day cycle. Well I took Femara on CD3-7. Doc told me to start O testing on CD 10.. I started on CD9 of course because thats just how I roll hah.

Anyway CD 9 Low fertility on monitor CBFM, CB advanced digital just a circle. But CD 10 I couldnt use my monitor for some weird reason I couldnt get stupid thing to work so I only used the digital advanced and got a flashing smiley! This is only CD 10... any thoughts? 

My temp dipped some this morning too. Is it really possible im gearing up to O this freaking early?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have never used Femara, but I think it is like Clomid. The first month I was on CLomid, I took it from CDs4-8, I then Oed on CD13. So it is possible for you to start getting positive OPKs now. You will O around 5 days after your last dose.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I have never used Femara, but I think it is like Clomid. The first month I was on CLomid, I took it from CDs4-8, I then Oed on CD13. So it is possible for you to start getting positive OPKs now. You will O around 5 days after your last dose.

Oh my.. I hope that is the case I hate the 18 days waiting to ovulate..


On the other hand im stressed out its going to keep saying high fertility for 10 days hah.


----------



## GalvanBaby

You are having IUI this cycle right?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> You are having IUI this cycle right?

Yes, but since it's just a time waster and I asked to do it the doctor only did the first ultrasound and found 33 follies and then gave me meds to start. He told me when I get a positive OPK just to come into the office the morning following the positive OPK... he has an open door policy and then we will do the IUI. So he wont be monitoring with anymore ultrasounds this cycle.

:shrug:


----------



## Navygrrl

Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.

Great lengths congrats...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.

Congrats! Wow! Great Lengths :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad your almost ready to ttc again Galvan! Baby Dust to you for a quick & healthy pregnancy!

Brandy-Much luck to you with your IUI :)

AFM, Yesterday was 6 months post TR & af found me today after being cruelly almost 2 days late :/ Had a good little pity party this morning & now I'm just ready to call my doc to schedule my hsg for next week. Plan to start Clomid on CD4-8. I guess the silver lining is that my next "window" will include a Friday & Saturday with O day on Sunday, while my kiddos will be at there dad's, so we should have plenty of time to get very "busy" trying to catch the eggy next weekend ;) Hoping for LOTS of Sticky BFP's soon from this group!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The 3 cycles after HSG are the most fertile becasue the tubes are "cleaned" out. FX cupcake for open tubes and a BFP this cycle! 

Brandy, I would try to call my RE and see if he would just check one time. It would really suck if you missed O.

Navy: Awesome lengths!!

AFM, still waiting on AF. I usually have a 24-26 day cycle. I am CD23 now so if it acts normal, I will get it tomorrow or so. I took my last pill Sunday so FX it is a normal cycle length or shorter.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck to all you ladies :hugs:

AFM...I see my doctor the 13th for an HSG consult, even though I just had my reversal my dr. said why wait. That's also the day of my husbands SA...I'm NERVOUS about that!!!

TMI...my hubby has one daughter (not confirmed) but has "tried" )as he puts it) to get previous girls preggers, with NO luck (**lucky for me**, his one baby momma is ENOUGH) when he.....um GOES ie: ejaculates...lol :haha: theres not a lot there...even if we wait a day or two. The nurse said we will have the results in 3 hours, so I pray all is ok....


----------



## stmom26

Good luck ladies. I'll be praying for your Hubby Jenafyr4.
AFM... I'm 10 DPO started a diet yesterday. I have had some sharp shooting pains in my right breast and noticed last night stretch marks on my right breast that I've never had before. Took an OPT this moring but it was negative, still early though.


----------



## GalvanBaby

fx Robin!! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Navygrrl, those fantasric lengths!! yay!! Rest up and recover :)

Galvan, you will be super fertile this next cycle. Baby dust to us all :)


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies.. Could someone please direct me the thread for " after TR, over 35, over three years ttc, short tubes, one blocked tube, after 2 ectopic, after 2 methotrexate, after recurrent miscarriags, short lutal phase, depleted ovarian reserve, old eggs, one dominant ovary on a blocked side." I can't seem to find it... :(


----------



## jonnanne3

alleysm said:


> Hello ladies.. Could someone please direct me the thread for " after TR, over 35, over three years ttc, short tubes, one blocked tube, after 2 ectopic, after 2 methotrexate, after recurrent miscarriags, short lutal phase, depleted ovarian reserve, old eggs, one dominant ovary on a blocked side." I can't seem to find it... :(

:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

alleysm said:


> Hello ladies.. Could someone please direct me the thread for " after TR, over 35, over three years ttc, short tubes, one blocked tube, after 2 ectopic, after 2 methotrexate, after recurrent miscarriags, short lutal phase, depleted ovarian reserve, old eggs, one dominant ovary on a blocked side." I can't seem to find it... :(

Oh I know how you feel.. freaking annoying :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:
 

> The 3 cycles after HSG are the most fertile becasue the tubes are "cleaned" out. FX cupcake for open tubes and a BFP this cycle!
> 
> Brandy, I would try to call my RE and see if he would just check one time. It would really suck if you missed O.
> 
> Navy: Awesome lengths!!
> 
> AFM, still waiting on AF. I usually have a 24-26 day cycle. I am CD23 now so if it acts normal, I will get it tomorrow or so. I took my last pill Sunday so FX it is a normal cycle length or shorter.

Everyone has been telling me the HSG will work to get my BFP.....I'm not convinced at this point, being optimistic, but not being overly confident lol Tired of my heart being broke each time, so until I see 2 lines, I will expect nothing! lol Hardly ever get to say this, Galvan, but I hope AF shows soon for you! lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

cupcakestoy said:


> Everyone has been telling me the HSG will work to get my BFP.....I'm not convinced at this point, being optimistic, but not being overly confident lol Tired of my heart being broke each time, so until I see 2 lines, I will expect nothing! lol Hardly ever get to say this, Galvan, but I hope AF shows soon for you! lol

I got pregnant the cycle following my HSG. I never thought it would happen, I was just going with the flow of things. I honestly thought I wouldn't get a BFP and end up in IVF, but I did get a BFP. I lost it, but I feel confident I will get pregnant again. 

AFM, I have officially changed Drs. My "RE" called me yesterday out of the blue to tell me that I had an ectopic instead of a blighted ovum as she diagnosed in April. I was pissed because I knew I did not have an ectopic, we saw the sac in my uterus on the u/s. I called the clinic that she says she works from ( I go to her private office) and she works in the women's clinic, but not the fertility clinic! She doesn't have the credentials to be an RE! I was so pissed, but that explains alot! I made an appointment with the clinic for this Saturday! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Everyone has been telling me the HSG will work to get my BFP.....I'm not convinced at this point, being optimistic, but not being overly confident lol Tired of my heart being broke each time, so until I see 2 lines, I will expect nothing! lol Hardly ever get to say this, Galvan, but I hope AF shows soon for you! lol
> 
> I got pregnant the cycle following my HSG. I never thought it would happen, I was just going with the flow of things. I honestly thought I wouldn't get a BFP and end up in IVF, but I did get a BFP. I lost it, but I feel confident I will get pregnant again.
> 
> AFM, I have officially changed Drs. My "RE" called me yesterday out of the blue to tell me that I had an ectopic instead of a blighted ovum as she diagnosed in April. I was pissed because I knew I did not have an ectopic, we saw the sac in my uterus on the u/s. I called the clinic that she says she works from ( I go to her private office) and she works in the women's clinic, but not the fertility clinic! She doesn't have the credentials to be an RE! I was so pissed, but that explains alot! I made an appointment with the clinic for this Saturday! I can't wait!!!Click to expand...

Good Luck Galvan, I pray this is a good change.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Navygrrl said:


> Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.

Those are wonderful lengths Navygirl :happydance: 

Ladies I need some advice. Tomorrow is my post op appointment, since I am only a one tuber and my light is 6 cm and I just turned 37 should I ask the doctor to put me on Clomid? Or should I wait? Also, there are some stressful times ahead for me my daughter is going off to college in August and we are scheduled to move back to the states and an overseas move can be pretty rough. What do you ladies think? I'm nervous about trying to conceive and starting all over again, it doesn't help that I've been kinda picking silly fights with my husband I almost feel it's hormones, not sure. Please help I'm confused. Also I can't reach out to family or some other friends there's only a handful of people that know about my surgery (not even my mother knows!) and the ones that know about it I feel that they can relate.


----------



## Jenafyr4

ArmySpouse said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.
> 
> Those are wonderful lengths Navygirl :happydance:
> 
> Ladies I need some advice. Tomorrow is my post op appointment, since I am only a one tuber and my light is 6 cm and I just turned 37 should I ask the doctor to put me on Clomid? Or should I wait? Also, there are some stressful times ahead for me my daughter is going off to college in August and we are scheduled to move back to the states and an overseas move can be pretty rough. What do you ladies think? I'm nervous about trying to conceive and starting all over again, it doesn't help that I've been kinda picking silly fights with my husband I almost feel it's hormones, not sure. Please help I'm confused. Also I can't reach out to family or some other friends there's only a handful of people that know about my surgery (not even my mother knows!) and the ones that know about it I feel that they can relate.Click to expand...

It wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor. I'm going to ask mine and I don't have all going on like you do. All they can say is NO, but my doctor is really cool. He's having me come in Monday for a consult for my HSG ALREADY and Its not even been a month since my surgery. He knows I'm ready to get the ball rolling...GL :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

ArmySpouse said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Thanks for all the well-wishes. I'll post more when I get home. I had a wonderful experience and ended up with 9 on each side. I'm sore today and having trouble sleeping but doing well.
> 
> Those are wonderful lengths Navygirl :happydance:
> 
> Ladies I need some advice. Tomorrow is my post op appointment, since I am only a one tuber and my light is 6 cm and I just turned 37 should I ask the doctor to put me on Clomid? Or should I wait? Also, there are some stressful times ahead for me my daughter is going off to college in August and we are scheduled to move back to the states and an overseas move can be pretty rough. What do you ladies think? I'm nervous about trying to conceive and starting all over again, it doesn't help that I've been kinda picking silly fights with my husband I almost feel it's hormones, not sure. Please help I'm confused. Also I can't reach out to family or some other friends there's only a handful of people that know about my surgery (not even my mother knows!) and the ones that know about it I feel that they can relate.Click to expand...

I was put on CLomid immediately. She knew that more then likely my left tube was not working because the fimbria was damaged during my TL.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Thank you so much ladies I will ask my doctor tomorrow. By the way I need to proofread what I write LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am back from my new RE. I am doing my 1st IUI this cycle!! :happydance: We will do Gonal F CDs 3&4, Menopur CDs 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8. Monitor CD9. I can't wait for AF to start, he thinks it should start within the next day or so.


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> I am back from my new RE. I am doing my 1st IUI this cycle!! :happydance: We will do Gonal F CDs 3&4, Menopur CDs 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8. Monitor CD9. I can't wait for AF to start, he thinks it should start within the next day or so.

Woo-hoo...that DR is on it huh!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

How exciting Galvin!

Just from my experience I would never recommend clomid the side effects for me were awful. However, Femara I never even knew I was taking it. Whether I ovulate or not is to be seen though because this is my first cycle but I am done with the pills.

Just want to get on to my IVF and feel like I finally have a chance at a BFP


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. I will never touch Clomid again thank God!! I hated that medicine!! I will no longer me temping. My RE told me not to worry about any of that and to let him be the one to stress on when I am to O. I am more than happy to not be temping. Now, the OPKs, I don't know yet. I might just say to hell with them too. We shall see how bad my POAS addiction is this month. LOL


----------



## momsbaby

I want to wish all you ladies the best of luck and god bless you all. I hate that both my tubes are blocked and I have to go through the surgery again. It'll all be worth it in the end. I have lots of faith in this new Dr, he has a high success rate. I've been emailing some ladies that used this new Dr and all have became preggo with in a year of reversal. I'm excited and can't wait!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thought it is bad that you have to have surgery again, that is great that all of the ladies you have spoken to have gotten pregnant quickly! Any idea when you are having surgery?


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> I want to wish all you ladies the best of luck and god bless you all. I hate that both my tubes are blocked and I have to go through the surgery again. It'll all be worth it in the end. I have lots of faith in this new Dr, he has a high success rate. I've been emailing some ladies that used this new Dr and all have became preggo with in a year of reversal. I'm excited and can't wait!!

Who is the new and old doc?


----------



## cupcakestoy

YAY Galvan! Glad your getting back on track with a new Dr.!!!! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

I guess I'm in the minority with Clomid lol The only side effect I have is a breakout with it & occasional hot flash. Started it last night, wanted to do a round since I'm having HSG this cycle. I Did hear back from my labs yesterday, All are perfect & PAP was normal...Working on losing weight, hoping to lose 50 pounds by Christmas! Already down 10 pounds in last 2 weeks or so. :) Doing low carb & alot of yard work lol Figure I maybe I can spread my obsessing around to other areas of my life!!! LMBO


----------



## stickybean4

I do believe losing weight is what helped me in trying to conceive, cupcake. I tried unsuccessfully for four years and tried alot of different things, except lose weight. When we were told I would never get pregnant I start focusing on other things like losing weight. I lost 20 lbs and I got my sticky bfp. Good luck to you.


----------



## Navygrrl

My doctor is going to put us on clomid if we're not successful after 3 months due to my age. He mentioned some other medicine as well and ovidrel triggers if that doesn't work. I'm hoping we don't have to worry about it, but now that my TR is done I suppose I need something else to obsess over. 

Sorry about the lack of personals, but I'm still tiring easily. Galvan, I hope AF comes soon so you can get that IUI cycle started. :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

stickybean4 said:


> I do believe losing weight is what helped me in trying to conceive, cupcake. I tried unsuccessfully for four years and tried alot of different things, except lose weight. When we were told I would never get pregnant I start focusing on other things like losing weight. I lost 20 lbs and I got my sticky bfp. Good luck to you.

Thank you for your story! I have been researching & it looks like even though I don't have any problem Ovulating, irregular cycles or PCOS, weight can still be an issue. So I will continue on with the weight loss attempts & cross my fingers that I get lucky along the way! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> My doctor is going to put us on clomid if we're not successful after 3 months due to my age. He mentioned some other medicine as well and ovidrel triggers if that doesn't work. I'm hoping we don't have to worry about it, but now that my TR is done I suppose I need something else to obsess over.
> 
> Sorry about the lack of personals, but I'm still tiring easily. Galvan, I hope AF comes soon so you can get that IUI cycle started. :)

Hopefully with those lengths your bfp will get here before you know it! Rest up & take care :)


----------



## stmom26

Well AF showed up today a day early... I'm very disappointed, I'm going to take a break from the form for awhile... I'm not sure we will ttc this month I'm just so tired of being heartbroken.


----------



## momsbaby

GalvanBaby said:


> Thought it is bad that you have to have surgery again, that is great that all of the ladies you have spoken to have gotten pregnant quickly! Any idea when you are having surgery?

I'm hoping sometime in November if not it'll be after the first of next year. I really don't want to wait that long


----------



## momsbaby

~Brandy~ said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> I want to wish all you ladies the best of luck and god bless you all. I hate that both my tubes are blocked and I have to go through the surgery again. It'll all be worth it in the end. I have lots of faith in this new Dr, he has a high success rate. I've been emailing some ladies that used this new Dr and all have became preggo with in a year of reversal. I'm excited and can't wait!!
> 
> Who is the new and old doc?Click to expand...

Old doc is Dr Miller in little rock Arkansas not happy with him at all. New doc is Dr Rosenfeld in Houston TX, I'm excited about him I've heard lots of good things about him and he's called me personally serval times.


----------



## cj72

So the RE says I DONT have PCOS. I'm not stopping the meds for it til after this coming cycle. Af was due yesterday, but not here and bfn. I have had irratic temps and cramps this week. My $500 worth of injectables is on the way along with a prescription for 100 mg of clomid. The 500 bucks includes the trigger shot and the fsh shots and something else. Ready for cycle 30 and my 41st bday present could be a bfp!!


----------



## jonnanne3

cupcakestoy said:


> stickybean4 said:
> 
> 
> I do believe losing weight is what helped me in trying to conceive, cupcake. I tried unsuccessfully for four years and tried alot of different things, except lose weight. When we were told I would never get pregnant I start focusing on other things like losing weight. I lost 20 lbs and I got my sticky bfp. Good luck to you.
> 
> Thank you for your story! I have been researching & it looks like even though I don't have any problem Ovulating, irregular cycles or PCOS, weight can still be an issue. So I will continue on with the weight loss attempts & cross my fingers that I get lucky along the way! :)Click to expand...

Cupcake, 
I was overweight while TTC and had 5 mc's. Then right before we became pregnant with our little girl, I had lost about 25-30 lbs and had our last mc on Christmas Eve 2010. After that, I lost about another 10 lbs. and then we became pregnant with our little miracle! I only gained 19 lbs and lost it within 5 days of her birth. I really think that weight had something to do with me personally.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> So the RE says I DONT have PCOS. I'm not stopping the meds for it til after this coming cycle. Af was due yesterday, but not here and bfn. I have had irratic temps and cramps this week. My $500 worth of injectables is on the way along with a prescription for 100 mg of clomid. The 500 bucks includes the trigger shot and the fsh shots and something else. Ready for cycle 30 and my 41st bday present could be a bfp!!

Cj, is the dr. whose saying NO pcos the same dr. who diagnosed pcos in the first place?! Grrr...so you've been having to take unnecessary meds:nope:
WELL, good you know now:dohh: and on to your birthday BFP:happydance: (sheesh...seems like you just had a birthday:haha: times goes by soooo fast around here!)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jonnanne, how did you lose your weight? Always curious as to what works for people:) Have you had a hard time keeping it off? Great job:thumbup:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Mothers Day ladies....Hope you all have a blessed day.. :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Happy Mother's Day ladies! I hope there are more BFP in this thread soon! I've been MIA and come and check on y'all every once in a while. Hang in there! I'm now 15 weeks today and just found out its a BOY!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Happy Mothers Day to all :) Hope you have an amazing day!!!


----------



## cj72

Faith, the gyn diagnosed it, reproductive endocrinologist did ultrasound and said nope. It does seem like I just had one, but June is almost here!


----------



## jonnanne3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Jonnanne, how did you lose your weight? Always curious as to what works for people:) Have you had a hard time keeping it off? Great job:thumbup:

With me, I was taking prometrium and then the fertility meds. With those, I gained a lot of weight. About July 2010, after our grandson was born, we decided that we were going to stop "trying" and if it happened, it happened. So I stopped taking all medications and enjoyed life. I stopped putting my body on hold for something I didn't know was going to ever happen. I know that has to sound cliche' but it's really the truth. I just stopped thinking about it and focused on my family and grandbabies. 
I have kept it off since having Addisyn. It never came back really. I think a lot of it had to do with the medicine with me. I had gone up to 199 lbs and now I am between 150 and 155. I am happy and I feel great! 
Good luck to all of you and :hugs: and tons of baby :dust: to all of you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Well husbands SA doesn't go so well...he goes back Monday for another appointment for a regiment of meds and procedures. I assumed this would be the case becuz he takes lord if body building supplements. AFM...my GYN says I'm perfect but ordered day 3 and day 21 blood work. I'm setting up my HSG but my insurance may not cover it, which will cost me $400, so I'm praying this all comes together.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Hello ladies I had my post op on Friday, I asked the doctor about having me take Clomid and he said he would like to wait six months. Now I'm very sad and preocupied I woke up with pain on my left side and when I touch my skin and press on it lightly it hurts. I called the doctor and he's on vacation I was advised over the phone by another doctor to take Motrin and apply heat to the area. I did that but I found no relief I'm having difficulties sitting up and walking. I went to the hospital,the doctor performed a vaginal ultrasound and said there was some fluid but that it's normal after having surgery and she said that my Fallopian tube seems dilated. I was just so confused my lab work came back normal. But since I'm in a foreign country it's hard she asked me about my incision and I said that's where the surgery was performed. I'm waiting until the morning and see if I can be seen by a military doctor and hopefully try and get ahold of the doctor that performed the surgery. Ladies I need tons of prayers I have only one tube and I'm so afraid something is wrong. Have anyone of you experienced something like this after your reversal? Any advice, thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Armyspouse:hugs: so very sorry you're not doing well today:nope: the very best thing you could do right now is REST...don't overdo it at all! err on the side of caution! I'm sure everything is fine inside there. Have you ever had a c-section? My last 2 babies were c-section so it greatly prepared me for the pain to come with the TR:winkwink: It must be very difficult to be trying to communicate in a foreign country:nope: You know your body better than anyone else, so definitely seek emergency care if you need it...check for fever or red, angry looking swelling at the incision site. It's common for the tube to be swollen...it's just had surgery:winkwink: And only having one tube is A-okay as well! Lots of ladies get preggers with just one tube! What is the length of the good tube? I know there are MANY schools of thought on when it's okay to start TTC, but I was part of another TR board of which one of the moderators is a BIG TR guru...she's had 4 tr babies..but is emphatic that her dr. said TTC too soon cause infection in the tubes (sperm causing the infection if they are still mending...)...furthest thing from your mind right now, I'm sure!!:wacko:

I will most certainly be praying for you:hugs: REST, REST, REST:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jenafyr4 said:


> Well husbands SA doesn't go so well...he goes back Monday for another appointment for a regiment of meds and procedures. I assumed this would be the case becuz he takes lord if body building supplements. AFM...my GYN says I'm perfect but ordered day 3 and day 21 blood work. I'm setting up my HSG but my insurance may not cover it, which will cost me $400, so I'm praying this all comes together.

Jen, good you found this out NOW with dh rather than TTC for a year and nada! Lots can be done to boost count, morph, volume etc.:thumbup: once you have specifics on the exact issues, we'll go to work with Dr. Google:haha: Also a good plan to get your day 3 and 21 tests done..although make sure you actually O on day 14 or the day 21 test won't be accurate! You've probably read that by now...need to do "day 21" test 7 days after O. Are you temping? BEST way to see exact day of ovulation:thumbup: I didn't do day 3 or day 21 tests for a loooong time after TR! Wish I would have done them sooner as I had very low progesterone and could have been using something sooner to boost that. It also helps to know what are the best herbs or supplements (if you're planning to use any of these;) to use depending on your LH, FSH etc. I know you posted recently about red clover. I was all excited to start drinking a red clover infusion...even bought the herbs and made a few quarts (and drank a few quarts...eeek!) but my naturopath (in Switzerland) said red clover is excellent for menopausal women but NOT for non-menopausal, fertile women. It's recommended for women of 40 TTC since it has estrogenic effects....something I don't need as I've struggled with estrogen dominance for the past 2 years...finally looks like it's balancing out though.

Hang in there! You've completed the first step...now getting your bodies ready for baby making is the next step:flower: Hope it happens quickly for you:hugs:


----------



## ArmySpouse

FaithHopeLove said:


> Armyspouse:hugs: so very sorry you're not doing well today:nope: the very best thing you could do right now is REST...don't overdo it at all! err on the side of caution! I'm sure everything is fine inside there. Have you ever had a c-section? My last 2 babies were c-section so it greatly prepared me for the pain to come with the TR:winkwink: It must be very difficult to be trying to communicate in a foreign country:nope: You know your body better than anyone else, so definitely seek emergency care if you need it...check for fever or red, angry looking swelling at the incision site. It's common for the tube to be swollen...it's just had surgery:winkwink: And only having one tube is A-okay as well! Lots of ladies get preggers with just one tube! What is the length of the good tube? I know there are MANY schools of thought on when it's okay to start TTC, but I was part of another TR board of which one of the moderators is a BIG TR guru...she's had 4 tr babies..but is emphatic that her dr. said TTC too soon cause infection in the tubes (sperm causing the infection if they are still mending...)...furthest thing from your mind right now, I'm sure!!:wacko:
> 
> I will most certainly be praying for you:hugs: REST, REST, REST:hugs:

Faith, thank you for your advice. I've never had a c section, I have a new found respect for ladies that have delivered via c section. The length of my tube is 6 cm. I'm definitely resting and staying in bed. The incision is fine it's my left side that I feel that burning sensation and the skin is sensitive to the touch even if I press lightly on it :( My husband and I have not tried to do the deed yet, I'm scared and we want to be careful. Thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I had some burning and stinging on my right side. I was pretty run down for the first week, by day 7 post surgery I was better. I still have stinging pain here and there by my incision but my scar looks amazing. GL and yes...REST!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

The burning and stinging sensation can also be from the nerve endings that were cut during surgery healing and growing back together. I hope you can get some relief from the discomfort.

Jenafyr - sorry about the SA. Hopefully he can start making changes and then another SA in 3 months will be better. Any changes he makes now will take that long before showing improvement.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> The burning and stinging sensation can also be from the nerve endings that were cut during surgery healing and growing back together. I hope you can get some relief from the discomfort.
> 
> Jenafyr - sorry about the SA. Hopefully he can start making changes and then another SA in 3 months will be better. Any changes he makes now will take that long before showing improvement.

Yes... I know..he has already made some changes and is on a lot of vitamins, The dr wants to see him Monday, so hopefully we can get some answers then. He has SOME working spermies... lol so we shall see


----------



## cj72

All these new tr's!! I hope none of you have to wait for long ;) 

Started clomid today. Waiting for my head to turn around on my neck....


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> All these new tr's!! I hope none of you have to wait for long ;)
> 
> Started clomid today. Waiting for my head to turn around on my neck....

HAHA I only laugh because I was phsyco on Clomid! BANANAS isn't even the right word for it.

I wish you the best with that and hope it works! After taking Femara this cycle I fell in love with it :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

My Dr won't prescribe me clomid for 4 months at least. He said I'm perfect and he doesn't want to fix something that's not broke...I trust him.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Had my HSG yesterday. During the test the Radiologist said the right was wide open, left unsure. Of course I automatically lost it. The left is my longer side @ 4.0 & my dominant Ovary. Came home & just cried like a baby in dh arms. He just kept saying if its His will it will happen, it will be ok....I was mad, sad & felt defeated. I had talked to a few ladies & prayers were sent, God knows I cried out to him lol Then a text came from my friend that works at the imaging center, saying congrats on your open tubes!!???? I was baffled so I called her. She does dictation & said my report states "Bilateral patency of BOTH Tubes!!!" So relieved & thankful for answered prayers!!! Got up this morning & found some icky brown goo & a little spotting. Hoping the tubes are good & cleaned out for TTC this weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## ArmySpouse

Hello ladies, I'm happy to inform that I'm feeling much better today. I rested all day yesterday and I'm doing the same today. Also, AF came in today! I'm excited and relieved can't wait to try for a baby. My husband is dying to jump on me we have not done anything since before the surgery (sorry for the tmi).


----------



## jonnanne3

cupcakestoy said:


> Had my HSG yesterday. During the test the Radiologist said the right was wide open, left unsure. Of course I automatically lost it. The left is my longer side @ 4.0 & my dominant Ovary. Came home & just cried like a baby in dh arms. He just kept saying if its His will it will happen, it will be ok....I was mad, sad & felt defeated. I had talked to a few ladies & prayers were sent, God knows I cried out to him lol Then a text came from my friend that works at the imaging center, saying congrats on your open tubes!!???? I was baffled so I called her. She does dictation & said my report states "Bilateral patency of BOTH Tubes!!!" So relieved & thankful for answered prayers!!! Got up this morning & found some icky brown goo & a little spotting. Hoping the tubes are good & cleaned out for TTC this weekend!!! :happydance:

That is great! I had short tubes too. My right (I think) is 2.5 and my left is 3.0. My left side was my dominant side too. It took us a little longer, but it did finally happen! 
The brown icky stuff is from the test and it should go away soon! 

I am so happy for your GREAT news! :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

That's great cupcake....:hugs: for you. My hsg is scheduled for next Tuesday assuming my insurance doesn't pull some tricks, but the lady said they wouldn't have put me on the books if that was the case.....so how long did the procedure take?

Armyspiyse, glad to hear your feeling better. My af arrived the day after my surgery...ugh so I had a double wammy...

Hope all you ladies are well. I have my CD3 testing this morning. Have a great day!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, great news:happydance: what a relief to have the tubes open. I'll be this your month!! :hugs:

Army, so glad you're feeling better. Tell hubby the wait will be worth it:winkwink:

Jen, my hsg took MINUTES..I couldn't believe how fast the procedure went! I think the RE is used to women being really nervous about the whole thing so they purposely move things along so quickly, you don't even know what's next! When I arrived, the nurse took me to the room and had me remove bottoms down...put the wrap around lap thingy on...lay down on the table...she put an "apron" on my neck to keep the radiation from damaging my thyroid. RE came in moments later, pulled up his little rolling chair...I scooted down...legs in the stirups and he put a speculum in...so far everything was just like having a pap. He said I may feel some cramping or pinching...I waited a moment and nothing! Then a second later he, the nurse and a student in training were all looking at the monitor and saying...yep, look at that...spilling from both tubes! He immediately removed everything and I was done! Whole procedure was probably 15 minutes start to finish! I DIDN'T FEEL A THING...likely because I took a codeine (leftover from surgery recovery) about an hour before the procedure. :haha: (I had read some horror stories before having the procedure done:dohh:) The nurses instructions when I book the appt. was take 2 advil an hour before the procedure.:winkwink: Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, I'm ready to throw my therm out this month! I replaced the battery in February. I again replaced the battery at CD 16 this month...suspecting the battery might be going bad due to flat temps. I've been taking my temp throughout the last few days...various times during the day and even before bed and the temp is always different, which leads me to believe the battery is ok! However, I did put in, yet another, new battery after taking my temp this morning. We'll see what tomorrow's temp is.:dohh: I'm seriously considering buying a glass thermometer...I bet I've purchased 8 digital BBTs since TTC in December 2010:growlmad: I'm 8dpo today and my past 8 days of temps have been: 97.8, 97.7, 97.7, 97.8, 97.8, 97.8, 97.8, 97.7:wacko: ...off to Amazon to buy a glass bbt:winkwink:


----------



## Jenafyr4

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cupcake, great news:happydance: what a relief to have the tubes open. I'll be this your month!! :hugs:
> 
> Army, so glad you're feeling better. Tell hubby the wait will be worth it:winkwink:
> 
> Jen, my hsg took MINUTES..I couldn't believe how fast the procedure went! I think the RE is used to women being really nervous about the whole thing so they purposely move things along so quickly, you don't even know what's next! When I arrived, the nurse took me to the room and had me remove bottoms down...put the wrap around lap thingy on...lay down on the table...she put an "apron" on my neck to keep the radiation from damaging my thyroid. RE came in moments later, pulled up his little rolling chair...I scooted down...legs in the stirups and he put a speculum in...so far everything was just like having a pap. He said I may feel some cramping or pinching...I waited a moment and nothing! Then a second later he, the nurse and a student in training were all looking at the monitor and saying...yep, look at that...spilling from both tubes! He immediately removed everything and I was done! Whole procedure was probably 15 minutes start to finish! I DIDN'T FEEL A THING...likely because I took a codeine (leftover from surgery recovery) about an hour before the procedure. :haha: (I had read some horror stories before having the procedure done:dohh:) The nurses instructions when I book the appt. was take 2 advil an hour before the procedure.:winkwink: Good luck:thumbup:

I don't have an RE, just my regular GYN so my HSG is being done by a radiologist at the Hospital. I hope they give me the results because usually you have to wait for them to call the doctor...UGH I'm not very patient :haha: 

I'm waiting for my doctor to call with my CD3 test results for (TSH, FSH, LH and CBC) And my HSG was moved to Friday at 10am...YAY :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> That's great cupcake....:hugs: for you. My hsg is scheduled for next Tuesday assuming my insurance doesn't pull some tricks, but the lady said they wouldn't have put me on the books if that was the case.....so how long did the procedure take?
> 
> Armyspiyse, glad to hear your feeling better. My af arrived the day after my surgery...ugh so I had a double wammy...
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well. I have my CD3 testing this morning. Have a great day!!!

The test lasted like 10 mins. Had some cramping, but no real pain, just discomfort. Just curious, but why are you having an HSG now, since you just had your TR recently? It was my understanding you should give yourself at least 6 months to heal to prevent damaging the surgical site & due to the risk of infection.....Wouldn't think you would have had time to form any scar tissue yet since your surgery was so recent...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jen, that's great that you can get your blood test results so quickly! I had to wait 4 looong days..lol! Hope your fit-as-a-fiddle:winkwink:...it's great peace of mind just KNOWING what's going on. :flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

cupcakestoy said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> That's great cupcake....:hugs: for you. My hsg is scheduled for next Tuesday assuming my insurance doesn't pull some tricks, but the lady said they wouldn't have put me on the books if that was the case.....so how long did the procedure take?
> 
> Armyspiyse, glad to hear your feeling better. My af arrived the day after my surgery...ugh so I had a double wammy...
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well. I have my CD3 testing this morning. Have a great day!!!
> 
> The test lasted like 10 mins. Had some cramping, but no real pain, just discomfort. Just curious, but why are you having an HSG now, since you just had your TR recently? It was my understanding you should give yourself at least 6 months to heal to prevent damaging the surgical site & due to the risk of infection.....Wouldn't think you would have had time to form any scar tissue yet since your surgery was so recent...Click to expand...

The Dr who did my surgery said 2 months. I told My gyn I wanted to be preggers by my 36th bday so he said to go ahead and schedule, that there was no need to wait, so I was like heck yea I wanna make sure I'm in working order..


----------



## Jenafyr4

FaithHopeLove said:


> Jen, that's great that you can get your blood test results so quickly! I had to wait 4 looong days..lol! Hope your fit-as-a-fiddle:winkwink:...it's great peace of mind just KNOWING what's going on. :flower:

Still waiting for results but my Dr is pretty fast so I will try to be patient.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I waited 10 months to have my HSG because scar tissue forms over time and I could have positive results and down the line be let down once it had formed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

on a side note... I am only 6DPO and IUI and I am having a hard time not testing. Ya I know too early but sheesh im going nuts :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> on a side note... I am only 6DPO and IUI and I am having a hard time not testing. Ya I know too early but sheesh im going nuts :(

Oooh, Brandy, I forgot you were doing IUI this month:happydance: hope it's BFP:) Try to wait...lol! I think I heard that you can get a false + if testing too early with IUI.medicated cycle, I guess?! :hugs: fx'd


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jenafyr4 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Jen, that's great that you can get your blood test results so quickly! I had to wait 4 looong days..lol! Hope your fit-as-a-fiddle:winkwink:...it's great peace of mind just KNOWING what's going on. :flower:
> 
> Still waiting for results but my Dr is pretty fast so I will try to be patient.Click to expand...

Jen, looks like you might be breaking into the lab tonight:haha: assuming you didn't hear from the dr.:winkwink: it's so hard to be patient...especially with all of our "instant" technology:winkwink: 

btw, where in Florida are you? We spend about 4 months in the Naples area every late fall/winter (on business). My tr dr. is Sanchez at Florida Fertility in Clearwater/St. Petersburg.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I live in Polk County....near Lakeland


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> That's great cupcake....:hugs: for you. My hsg is scheduled for next Tuesday assuming my insurance doesn't pull some tricks, but the lady said they wouldn't have put me on the books if that was the case.....so how long did the procedure take?
> 
> Armyspiyse, glad to hear your feeling better. My af arrived the day after my surgery...ugh so I had a double wammy...
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well. I have my CD3 testing this morning. Have a great day!!!
> 
> The test lasted like 10 mins. Had some cramping, but no real pain, just discomfort. Just curious, but why are you having an HSG now, since you just had your TR recently? It was my understanding you should give yourself at least 6 months to heal to prevent damaging the surgical site & due to the risk of infection.....Wouldn't think you would have had time to form any scar tissue yet since your surgery was so recent...Click to expand...
> 
> The Dr who did my surgery said 2 months. I told My gyn I wanted to be preggers by my 36th bday so he said to go ahead and schedule, that there was no need to wait, so I was like heck yea I wanna make sure I'm in working order..Click to expand...

Well, Good luck! I'm sure they are wide open for you :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> on a side note... I am only 6DPO and IUI and I am having a hard time not testing. Ya I know too early but sheesh im going nuts :(

Fx'd for your Sticky Bfp :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> on a side note... I am only 6DPO and IUI and I am having a hard time not testing. Ya I know too early but sheesh im going nuts :(
> 
> Oooh, Brandy, I forgot you were doing IUI this month:happydance: hope it's BFP:) Try to wait...lol! I think I heard that you can get a false + if testing too early with IUI.medicated cycle, I guess?! :hugs: fx'dClick to expand...

I have a blood tests for Progesterone scheduled for this Friday the 17th and an HCG blood test scheduled for the 24th. Even if I do test early and get BFN it's required that they get a negative result via blood before I start the IVF injections 6/1.



Jenafyr4 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Jen, that's great that you can get your blood test results so quickly! I had to wait 4 looong days..lol! Hope your fit-as-a-fiddle:winkwink:...it's great peace of mind just KNOWING what's going on. :flower:
> 
> Still waiting for results but my Dr is pretty fast so I will try to be patient.Click to expand...

FX that they are all good :) I am sure it's perfect.



cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> on a side note... I am only 6DPO and IUI and I am having a hard time not testing. Ya I know too early but sheesh im going nuts :(
> 
> Fx'd for your Sticky Bfp :)Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fx for all of us to get good news


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies I'm stressed to the max. Moving to Texas Saturday, I've been packing for weeks now and feel like there's still so much to pack when all in all everything is pretty much packed lol. Hubby was suppose to be here but he hasn't left our house in TX yet and it's a 13hr drive. I have to work tonight 11-7am it's my last night. Gonna miss my coworkers. I'm going nuts and could scream. Them stressing over my 2nd reversal, praying we'll have the money by November. Sorry I had to get this off my chest. 

On another note: congrats to clear tubes, IUI, and for those of you that haven't given up. You all are some strong women. May god bless you all <3


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX for everyone tomorrow. :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, moving has to be one of the MOST tiring, stressful events in one's
Life! Especially a move out of state! I hope things go smoothly and you can get settled
In your new place...and focus on saving your $ for your tr:hugs: 

Jen, any news on the blood work?

Brandy, did you cave and poas?:haha:

Afm, still living life with flat temps:haha: Do any of you gals temp vaginally?
Thinking that might be best for me next cycle:wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momsbaby, moving has to be one of the MOST tiring, stressful events in one's
> Life! Especially a move out of state! I hope things go smoothly and you can get settled
> In your new place...and focus on saving your $ for your tr:hugs:
> 
> Jen, any news on the blood work?
> 
> Brandy, did you cave and poas?:haha:
> 
> Afm, still living life with flat temps:haha: Do any of you gals temp vaginally?
> Thinking that might be best for me next cycle:wacko:

Not yet haha. I am trying really hard to make it till Sunday so I will be 10 DPO.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies I am stopping by to say hello! I am not NTNP so I haven't really been on, I just wanted to stop and say good luck to you all


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! I will be done with the clomid tomorrow. Still waiting on side effects. I know they are coming! Otherwise, cd6 and getting impatient! Fx'd for a bunch of bfps soon!


----------



## Navygrrl

FaithHopeLove said:


> Do any of you gals temp vaginally?
> Thinking that might be best for me next cycle:wacko:

I tried it this time but I have really bad aim apparently when I'm sleepy so I kept poking myself with the thermometer. :dohh: :lol:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navygrrl said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you gals temp vaginally?
> Thinking that might be best for me next cycle:wacko:
> 
> I tried it this time but I have really bad aim apparently when I'm sleepy so I kept poking myself with the thermometer. :dohh: :lol:Click to expand...

:haha: I might have the same issues! I decided to try this yesterday morning...just to check temp difference, and wow! that was a little difficult to get that in there in the midst of undies and pj bottoms:blush: and those thermometers don't bend:haha: I'm assuming that just as temping orally, you're not supposed to move around much before taking the temp. This means I'll probably have to switch to a nightgown (which I hate because they get all twisted up while I'm sleeping:wacko:) since that will present the least amount of resistance and obstacles. :dohh: ...nonetheless, I do plan to temp that way. :flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I had my HSG this morning and both tubes are WIDE open :thumbup: The doctor said "wow, I wouldn't have even known you ever had a TL, your doctor did an AMAZING job" Woop-Woop, way to go Rio Bravo :happydance:

By blood work was good FSH is 7.8, LH is 5.2, CBC normal, my Thyroid levels are a lil bit high. The doctor wants a repeat in 6 weeks before starting any meds.

I should ovulate in less than 2 weeks, hopefully my DH :spermy: will be better with meds soon, so here we go


----------



## cj72

Jenafr,
My thyroid was 4.5 and they put me on 50 mg levothyroxine. Less that a week later, I felt GREAT and a month later, my level was 2.6. Just gotta take it on an empty stomach in the morning. It's a quick fix. No worries!


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> Jenafr,
> My thyroid was 4.5 and they put me on 50 mg levothyroxine. Less that a week later, I felt GREAT and a month later, my level was 2.6. Just gotta take it on an empty stomach in the morning. It's a quick fix. No worries!

Mine is 4.7, I feel fine, but the doctor doesn't want to rush into meds....he will make that determination in 6 weeks when I repeat my TSH.... 
**WHINE**....I don't wanna take any more meds.....:haha:


----------



## cj72

The new research shows our numbers for thyroid should be 2.5. Especially for ttc. Good luck ;)


----------



## ArmySpouse

Hello Ladies! Enjoy your weekend and good luck to all of us TTC. Jenafyr that's great news about your tubes :) Pray that all will work out with your thyroid and make sure you're not using iodized salt. I can't wait for my AF to go away! I still can't believe that in a couple of weeks I will be trying to get pregnant, I'm so happy. I know we will have something to celebrate about here soon :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flashing Smiley this a.m. plus increased sex drive & ewcm!!!! Thinking I will O right on schedule :) Let's make some babies!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Hey ladies! I will be done with the clomid tomorrow. Still waiting on side effects. I know they are coming! Otherwise, cd6 and getting impatient! Fx'd for a bunch of bfps soon!

If you have made it this far I think you're pretty safe! I had horrid reactions to it while taking it not after. But everyone is different. FX for you.



Navygrrl said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you gals temp vaginally?
> Thinking that might be best for me next cycle:wacko:
> 
> I tried it this time but I have really bad aim apparently when I'm sleepy so I kept poking myself with the thermometer. :dohh: :lol:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Cracked me up :) 



Jenafyr4 said:


> I had my HSG this morning and both tubes are WIDE open :thumbup: The doctor said "wow, I wouldn't have even known you ever had a TL, your doctor did an AMAZING job" Woop-Woop, way to go Rio Bravo :happydance:
> 
> By blood work was good FSH is 7.8, LH is 5.2, CBC normal, my Thyroid levels are a lil bit high. The doctor wants a repeat in 6 weeks before starting any meds.
> 
> I should ovulate in less than 2 weeks, hopefully my DH :spermy: will be better with meds soon, so here we go

Congrats on you HSG! FX Get ready to :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have a good feeling this month for u ladies.... Baby dust to all...
CJ...thx for the info


----------



## cj72

Ok, 6 previous rounds of clomid @50 mg and headaches and claws came out. Increased to 100 mg and nothing. Heck yeah! About time! Hope the shots dont make me grow horns !!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, happy for you with no side affects thus far:happydance: I'm sure your dh is thrilled as well:haha:

Jen, great news on your tubes:thumbup: Hope your thyroid comes down in no time and you can get your bfp!!

Cupcake, all great signs! Enjoy your weekend:winkwink:

Army, it IS a little hard to get used to the thought "hey, I can get preggers again!" It takes a little while to soak in after all the years of not giving it a fleeting thought! Hope it's a short journey for you:thumbup: Have you had any blood work done? FSH, LH, TSH etc.? 

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend! Saturdays are fruit/veggie food co-op so we always have lots of produce to wash and put away. AND...I'm trying to get spring cleaning done! Can I just say how much I LOVE Spacebags:haha: an absolute must if you live in a small house:winkwink:
I'm mentally preparing myself for 3 days of torture...no, that's probably not the best word to use:winkwink: 3 challenging days of babysitting my 4 y.o. nephew (mild autism, ADHD and NON-STOP energy) while my sis and her hubby have a much deserved getaway:flower: I think the biggest challenge for me will be night time...he wakes up during the night and stays awake for several hours!!! During this time-frame one has to make sure he's not getting out the door, playing with the sharp knives and and getting into things he shouldn't be!!:wacko: I was so spoiled...my kids were/are very mellow..didn't have to deal with the things my sister deals with:wacko:
To top it all off...I'm 11 dpo, assuming AF shows, it'll be just in time for my nephew's arrival.:dohh:


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, happy for you with no side affects thus far:happydance: I'm sure your dh is thrilled as well:haha:
> 
> Jen, great news on your tubes:thumbup: Hope your thyroid comes down in no time and you can get your bfp!!
> 
> Cupcake, all great signs! Enjoy your weekend:winkwink:
> 
> Army, it IS a little hard to get used to the thought "hey, I can get preggers again!" It takes a little while to soak in after all the years of not giving it a fleeting thought! Hope it's a short journey for you:thumbup: Have you had any blood work done? FSH, LH, TSH etc.?
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great weekend! Saturdays are fruit/veggie food co-op so we always have lots of produce to wash and put away. AND...I'm trying to get spring cleaning done! Can I just say how much I LOVE Spacebags:haha: an absolute must if you live in a small house:winkwink:
> I'm mentally preparing myself for 3 days of torture...no, that's probably not the best word to use:winkwink: 3 challenging days of babysitting my 4 y.o. nephew (mild autism, ADHD and NON-STOP energy) while my sis and her hubby have a much deserved getaway:flower: I think the biggest challenge for me will be night time...he wakes up during the night and stays awake for several hours!!! During this time-frame one has to make sure he's not getting out the door, playing with the sharp knives and and getting into things he shouldn't be!!:wacko: I was so spoiled...my kids were/are very mellow..didn't have to deal with the things my sister deals with:wacko:
> To top it all off...I'm 11 dpo, assuming AF shows, it'll be just in time for my nephew's arrival.:dohh:

Maybe you can wear him down enough during the day by helping you "work" that you can sleep some at night! Enjoy the little guy though :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, your chart is looking good! Are you testing tomorrow? :)


----------



## ArmySpouse

Oh Faith don't let him wear you out...lol easier said than done! No I have not had any blood work done, the only blood work I had done was before the surgery. The doctor wants to wait at least six months before he even tries Clomid.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, your chart is looking good! Are you testing tomorrow? :)

ya... will be 10DPO but I cant wait any longer lol. I am braced for the BFN but I have to get it out of my system.


----------



## ~Brandy~

well my chart appears to be going triphasic for the first time ever but I had a BFN this morning on a frer.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> well my chart appears to be going triphasic for the first time ever but I had a BFN this morning on a frer.

10dpo is really early...especially with a frer?! Not that I know much about 
Hcg tests, but thought wondfo was pretty good with "early" days
So, still plenty if time for your bfp:hugs:

My nasty pms headache woke up with me this morning:( always a tell-tale sign af will be here within 36 hrs. Looking forward to my new basal therm:) lol!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandy, you are still early. Fx for u :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls. I have a ton of Wondfo but with my last pregnancy wondfos for me were negative until I already had a positive for 2 days on a first response so I have stuck with the frers every since. Not sure why they didn't seem sensitive to me.

The last pregnancy my HCG started out at 8 and the Frer picked it up.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks girls. I have a ton of Wondfo but with my last pregnancy wondfos for me were negative until I already had a positive for 2 days on a first response so I have stuck with the frers every since. Not sure why they didn't seem sensitive to me.
> 
> The last pregnancy my HCG started out at 8 and the Frer picked it up.

Oooooo! Fx'd Brandy!!!! Stalking you now & that pretty chart! lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks girls. I have a ton of Wondfo but with my last pregnancy wondfos for me were negative until I already had a positive for 2 days on a first response so I have stuck with the frers every since. Not sure why they didn't seem sensitive to me.
> 
> The last pregnancy my HCG started out at 8 and the Frer picked it up.

Ahh, okay:) You totally know what you're doing:winkwink: I only know from what I've read...but not much personal experience:haha: I'm COMPLETELY an odd-ball here with early testing. In my 29 months of TTC, I've probably taken a total of 5 PG tests:nope: I would much much rather see AF than a neg PG test:nope: I know, I know..crazy, huh?:shrug: 

Anyway, your chart does look awesome!! Hoping it's a BFP chart for you:happydance:


----------



## anyhope

Brandy your chart looks good. 

Faith - How did you do with the clomid? I want to start trying clomid but I'm scared.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone for the support. I really wish this would be my BFP with a sticky but I just dont feel it.. if that makes sense. No symptoms either way really so thats usually not a freat thing. I am even on progesterone supplements and I dont have tender breasts so thats weird enough lol.

Anyway if it's not I guess I wont be devastated as I know I will be starting IVF meds in a couple weeks. But since I have spent about 20k on TTC it would be nice not to have to plunk down another 12-30k.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a week or so. We had to cancel this cycle because I had to go to the States. My little brother was killed in a suspicious car accident last week. Please keep our family in your prayers as the police investigate and find out how the accident really happened.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I'm so sorry to hear that, you and your family is in my prayers


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hugs Galvan....u and Ur family are in my prayers as well...


----------



## ~Brandy~

wth are all these hyperlinks that are being put in my posts? I didn't put a link the Supp.leme.nts.

Yes I put it funny so it wouldnt do it lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks everyone for the support. I really wish this would be my BFP with a sticky but I just dont feel it.. if that makes sense. No symptoms either way really so thats usually not a freat thing. I am even on progesterone supplements and I dont have tender breasts so thats weird enough lol.
> 
> Anyway if it's not I guess I wont ibe devastated as I know I will be starting IVF meds in a couple weeks. But since I have spent about 20k on TTC it would be nice not to have to plunk down another 12-30k.


You are blessed to have the resources to continue on Ur ttc journey. Me and mine will be at a loss if it doesn't happen naturally...Fx for you..


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a week or so. We had to cancel this cycle because I had to go to the States. My little brother was killed in a suspicious car accident last week. Please keep our family in your prayers as the police investigate and find out how the accident really happened.

Oh my!! We are thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Galvan, my heart and prayers go out to you sweetie!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers Galvan!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I have been having cramps for last 2 days & ewcm. I usually ALWAYS get a +opk on cd12 & O on cd 13. Well today is cd13...Cervix is high/soft but -opks & flashing smiley face on CB digital Advanced(high fertility) for last 3 days now...:/ Just wondering if anyone who had an HSG had a change in O day? How long til you got your solid smiley on the CB Advanced? I have read mixed reviews...So far we are doing good bd, but don't want to quit to soon----ugh---


----------



## ~Brandy~

I get about 4 of the flashy smiley faces it appears from last months testing. However, I backed it up with line OPKs too.

Looking back at my notes I O'd 4 days later than normal the month I had an HSG I didn't remember that weird. Maybe there is something with HSG and O'ing off schedule that cycle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to post a quick rant... So while thinking about all that I have done (all of us in this thread) to become pregnant, the money we have spent and the lengths we have went to have that baby in our arms.... It would be priceless and all worth it once it happens. BUT I get a notification that there is an update to another thread that I am a part of and I remember why I never go back to the thread....

Someone literally said she has been drunk non stop for months and now has a BFP.. How many days was that poor thing trying to make it before she realized this? She had no remorse and no excitement. Just hey it finally happened but not sure how long ago because I have been drunk all day every day for months.

:cry:

Instead of anyone making her question her judgement they congratulate her and begin a conversation with her.... that just makes me sick.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I get about 4 of the flashy smiley faces it appears from last months testing. However, I backed it up with line OPKs too.
> 
> Looking back at my notes I O'd 4 days later than normal the month I had an HSG I didn't remember that weird. Maybe there is something with HSG and O'ing off schedule that cycle.

Thanks Brandy! Just weird to me that I have typical O symptoms & no + yet. This is my 1st cycle using the Advanced, so I have been using the Regular opks too, just to make sure I didn't miss it lol------Yes, I'm an addict this cycle *smh- ashamed of what I have spent on things to pee on this cycle :/ lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Just FYI...... WWW.firstresponse.com has a $2 off coupon. The tests in the store have $1 off do I paid $9 for a 3 pack of frer.... I'm stocking up...I printed 6 coupons lol just in case


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I have to post a quick rant... So while thinking about all that I have done (all of us in this thread) to become pregnant, the money we have spent and the lengths we have went to have that baby in our arms.... It would be priceless and all worth it once it happens. BUT I get a notification that there is an update to another thread that I am a part of and I remember why I never go back to the thread....
> 
> Someone literally said she has been drunk non stop for months and now has a BFP.. How many days was that poor thing trying to make it before she realized this? She had no remorse and no excitement. Just hey it finally happened but not sure how long ago because I have been drunk all day every day for months.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Instead of anyone making her question her judgement they congratulate her and begin a conversation with her.... that just makes me sick.

I agree completely. My dh has even said, "Hey, lets quit our jobs, get on govt. assistance & meth & we'll be pregnant before you know it!" & I hate to say it, but he's probably right :/


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I have to post a quick rant... So while thinking about all that I have done (all of us in this thread) to become pregnant, the money we have spent and the lengths we have went to have that baby in our arms.... It would be priceless and all worth it once it happens. BUT I get a notification that there is an update to another thread that I am a part of and I remember why I never go back to the thread....
> 
> Someone literally said she has been drunk non stop for months and now has a BFP.. How many days was that poor thing trying to make it before she realized this? She had no remorse and no excitement. Just hey it finally happened but not sure how long ago because I have been drunk all day every day for months.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Instead of anyone making her question her judgement they congratulate her and begin a conversation with her.... that just makes me sick.
> 
> I agree completely. My dh has even said, "Hey, lets quit our jobs, get on govt. assistance & meth & we'll be pregnant before you know it!" & I hate to say it, but he's probably right :/Click to expand...

Same here. I have many horrible things to say but I should keep them to myself.

I will sum it up with the people that have the most love to give, The time to give, the means to raise the child with all it's needs met, and the most amazing family and extended family to nuture the child have the hardest time. Its just wrong.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

anyhope said:


> Brandy your chart looks good.
> 
> Faith - How did you do with the clomid? I want to start trying clomid but I'm scared.

Anyhope, my dr. wrote a script for 6 mo. of clomid, but I only took 1 month last August. I took my pill before bed and had NO side effects until O time came around...lots of hot flashes and bloating!!! On what was O day, I had TERRIBLE O pains..but just for that night. (BD was a misery that night...it was one of those "just hurry up and get it done":nope: I was sooo sore in my ovary area!) throughout the TWW I felt fine...until about 2 days before AF came..that's when I had BAD PMS...easily irritated/angry/emotional/major mood swings. I decided not to do any more rounds after the first. I MAY try it again in the future, but not really wanting to.:nope: Oh, and it DID dry up my CM!! So make sure to have preseed on hand! 

I know it can be a hard decision to make! You could always try one round and see how you do. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, I'm just so sorry:cry: And to think it may not have been an "accident" is even more unimaginable:nope: Please know I am praying for you (((hugs)))


----------



## Navygrrl

Galvan - Oh no! *hugs* I'll keep your family in my thoughts and I hope that your family gets answers soon.

Brandy - Ugh. I hate that. There's a girl I used to work with who complained about the raise she got because it meant that she got less in public assistance and food stamps. Then she announced she was pregnant with baby #4.

AFM - My temps FINALLY are heading south, so AF should be here today or tomorrow. I can't wait to get this show on the road. My OPKs will be Wednesday and I've got the preseed. All I need is AF, LOL.


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey all!!! Hope everyone is good! Any new pregnancies???? I have been MIA, sorry. We no longer have internet, so can only get on from my sister's house. Hope everyone is doing good. Gianna will be 9 months old on the 30th of this month!! She is getting big, almost 17 pounds and 25 inches long! Big difference from the 4 lbs 12 oz and 17 inches she was at birth! She is very happy and only cries when she is tired. We are still breastfeeding, and have now started foods as well. She sits and rolls, and has recently started getting on her hands and knees and rocking, so we are waiting for the takeoff!!! Hope everyone is well and pregnant...or soon to be!!!
 



Attached Files:







Gia.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yep, I don't know how many times I hear stories of unwanted or un-needed pregnancy & think, Wow. Its just not fair! BUT I do believe our blessings are coming....:) Just makes us appreciate & love them all the more!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey all!!! Hope everyone is good! Any new pregnancies???? I have been MIA, sorry. We no longer have internet, so can only get on from my sister's house. Hope everyone is doing good. Gianna will be 9 months old on the 30th of this month!! She is getting big, almost 17 pounds and 25 inches long! Big difference from the 4 lbs 12 oz and 17 inches she was at birth! She is very happy and only cries when she is tired. We are still breastfeeding, and have now started foods as well. She sits and rolls, and has recently started getting on her hands and knees and rocking, so we are waiting for the takeoff!!! Hope everyone is well and pregnant...or soon to be!!!

Tryn, so nice to see you popping in:) Yep, lot's of TR gals still here:winkwink: not giving up hope! We have several gals who have just had their TR done...lots of exciting times ahead:thumbup: I CANNOT believe that your little one is already nearly 9 mo! And you were one of the great success stories of "BFP on the first round of clomid", right? So happy everything worked out for you. Do you and hubby plan to have anymore TR babies? Or just waiting to see what happens?
Enjoy your little princess! She's a cutie!!:hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

Prayers for you galvan.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had an account here before under the name, "BebeBump" I have enjoyed reading and catching up on all the new people's stories.

I have been trying to conceive since April 2012 when I had my tubal reversal done. I waited the "advised" 12 months to have an HSG, (which I had in March.) I have one tube that is hydro something or other, filled with water, (my right tube), and my left tube was opened during the procedure. I couldn't try right away since my husband was gone to Basic training, (Army) The month of May was my first month trying, and is also my first positive pregnancy test in 12 years. It was my 3rd month after the HSG test. 

What I want to ask you Ladies is this; is it normal to be in cramping hell? My back aches, my belly cramps, I can't stop peeing. My beta stuff was only 26 on Saturday. I am scheduled to have another blood test on Tuesday. I am scared to death. Does everyone have miscarriages? Does everyone have a tubal? Even pop gives me indigestion and my belly looks 4 months along it's so bloated. I am just 4 weeks and 2 days. The Dr. said that with my numbers being so low, I could be at the very beginning after implantation, I could be a low numberer, or it can be something bad. I am worried. I try praying and I know that it is ultimately up to the Lord, but I don't want to have a tubal. I don't want to have a miscarriage. I want to wake up every day with my little one snuggled up safe in my belly. I have never had a positive test in the last almost 13 months of trying. I want to both scream happiness and quake in fear. How in the world will I make it if I have to face loss after loss? My heart cries for the losses I have read on here, which way outnumber the joy. I know that the happiness of me having two lines only makes me even more aware of how very fragile the line is between joy and sorrow. Plus, I am pregnant for the first time in 12 years. I am the biggest tittie baby on the earth right now.:cry: This is pretty scary when you thought it would never really be you.


----------



## jasminep0489

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey all!!! Hope everyone is good! Any new pregnancies???? I have been MIA, sorry. We no longer have internet, so can only get on from my sister's house. Hope everyone is doing good. Gianna will be 9 months old on the 30th of this month!! She is getting big, almost 17 pounds and 25 inches long! Big difference from the 4 lbs 12 oz and 17 inches she was at birth! She is very happy and only cries when she is tired. We are still breastfeeding, and have now started foods as well. She sits and rolls, and has recently started getting on her hands and knees and rocking, so we are waiting for the takeoff!!! Hope everyone is well and pregnant...or soon to be!!!

Thanks for checking in!! Gianna is so cute! Eli just turned 7 months. He's a whopping 22 lbs. and 26 inches!! Following in his brother's footsteps. I'll try to post a pic later so I hope you get to come back on again soon. Its hard to believe Gianna is 2 months older than Eli since you were due around a week after me but she is doing great for being a preemie. Eli never rocked he went straight from army crawling for a week to crawling anywhere and everywhere. He's even pulling himself up to a standing position. I am missing the days where he stayed in one place, lol! Both my other kids walked around 9 months so I see him doing the same. He's not much on the talking side though. He still doesn't say much but I'm sure that will come. I've heard they usually excel in one area more than the other. I lucked up and had a happy baby as well. Like Gianna he only fusses a bit when he's tired. So are you thinking about another yet? Hope to hear from you soon. So happy to know you are both doing so well. :hugs:

Angie- Try not to focus so much on the numbers sweetie. Just keep praying! It never really gets any easier. I stayed worried pretty much the whole pregnancy. We want these babies so much I think it's just normal to worry as we do. The cramping is actually a good sign because it could be the baby getting all snuggledup in there and you will also cramp because your uterus is growing. I hope the best for you and try to relax but i know how very hard it is. I checked the toilet paper at every visit to the bathroom!:wacko:

Praying for you ladies! Hoping to see some BFP's soon!!! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I have to post a quick rant... So while thinking about all that I have done (all of us in this thread) to become pregnant, the money we have spent and the lengths we have went to have that baby in our arms.... It would be priceless and all worth it once it happens. BUT I get a notification that there is an update to another thread that I am a part of and I remember why I never go back to the thread....
> 
> Someone literally said she has been drunk non stop for months and now has a BFP.. How many days was that poor thing trying to make it before she realized this? She had no remorse and no excitement. Just hey it finally happened but not sure how long ago because I have been drunk all day every day for months.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Instead of anyone making her question her judgement they congratulate her and begin a conversation with her.... that just makes me sick.
> 
> I agree completely. My dh has even said, "Hey, lets quit our jobs, get on govt. assistance & meth & we'll be pregnant before you know it!" & I hate to say it, but he's probably right :/Click to expand...

So right unfortunately.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. I hope to be back in Mexico with Miguel by next cycle so we can start IUI. My brother would have wanted to have another niece or nephew.


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh my, Galvan!! I just read back and saw your post. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jasmine, I also have been checking the toilet paper and have been spotting brown every few times I have to pee. I figure if it isn't red then my little fruitcake is still doing good. Plus, I have been chalking up my horrid belly pains for the last 3 days to he/she getting comfortable and making some old blood from all the work being done in there.. I am trying to stay positive. I can't do anything until I see the numbers tomorrow and my test line on my preg test today was darker than yesterday, besides, God is the ultimate Decider and it is not up to me. I am only the carrier.. : )) I must admit that I am praying He lets me be the carrier of this particular little one I am carrying now.


GalvanBaby, I can't imagine what you are going through. I am so very sorry for the loss of your brother.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angien, praying for your little one:hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I understand my husband is much younger than me and has ALOT of growing up to do, but I'm at a loss.....

Me and DH have been through a lot together....he has tested my faith in so many ways including within myself. I thought we were on the mend and that's why I decided to go ahead with the surgery, but he's beginning to act like the same OLD Andrew (very UGLY person). 

Ladies I don't know what to do... I'm so sad. Last night I asked him to leave because I didn't want MY children involved in our fight. I think he needs to grow up and learn how to be a man and worry less about his friends and the gym and more about our family. I hate it because I know such a different side of him....IDK what to do :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Jenafyr. I went through that with Miguel our first years together. It is hard to deal with. At times, I felt like I had a third child already. Hopefully, you 2 can get through this. :hugs: If you need to chat PM me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I get about 4 of the flashy smiley faces it appears from last months testing. However, I backed it up with line OPKs too.
> 
> Looking back at my notes I O'd 4 days later than normal the month I had an HSG I didn't remember that weird. Maybe there is something with HSG and O'ing off schedule that cycle.

Well today was day#5 of the saddistic flashing Smiley :( I even called & set up a US to check my Follies at 330 today, But then a had a ton of ewcm, came home & did a Regular CB Digi Opk & low & behold A SMILEY FACE!!! WHOOO HOOOO!!! Needless to say I cancelled the appt. & warned the dh to rest up lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I get about 4 of the flashy smiley faces it appears from last months testing. However, I backed it up with line OPKs too.
> 
> Looking back at my notes I O'd 4 days later than normal the month I had an HSG I didn't remember that weird. Maybe there is something with HSG and O'ing off schedule that cycle.
> 
> Well today was day#5 of the saddistic flashing Smiley :( I even called & set up a US to check my Follies at 330 today, But then a had a ton of ewcm, came home & did a Regular CB Digi Opk & low & behold A SMILEY FACE!!! WHOOO HOOOO!!! Needless to say I cancelled the appt. & warned the dh to rest up lolClick to expand...

LOL..YAY for smiley faces....Have fun


----------



## Navygrrl

Sorry you're having stress Jenafyr. *hugs* 

AFM - CD1 - FINALLY! LOL!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out af showed. Uugh onto IVF cycle... Starts now but won't do egg collection and transfer till July 8th ish


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Sorry you're having stress Jenafyr. *hugs*
> 
> AFM - CD1 - FINALLY! LOL!

Yay!!!! Glad she showed for you lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed. Uugh onto IVF cycle... Starts now but won't do egg collection and transfer till July 8th ish

Sorry chic! Had my fx'd your chart is amazing :( Was hoping you had nailed it! good luck with IVF tho :)


----------



## sstamey

56days since my reversal and since i was cleared by the dr for "activity" we have been TTC been having some slight sharp pains in my lower right stomach and bubbly feeling i know that i am probably overreacting but i am hoping that we are preggers but not gonna get my hopes up until period doesn't show and i get the courage to take the test... so anxious...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Good luck with your IVF cycle, Brandy.
Jenafyr, my hubby is a lot younger than I am to and I think because of that I often see him as so immature. I try to remember how I was during the age he is now, but as a wife and mother, I feel like I never acted so selfishly as he sometimes does. Sometimes it's very hard to be married to a man so much younger, and so self-absorbed. : )

AFM, I had another draw yesterday and my levels went from 26 to 59. I am proud of my little one. I am bleeding though and have really horrible back pain. The dr said cramping can be eased by water drinking, lots of it, so I am even though I don't want to. I have another draw next Tuesday and until then I have lots of pregnancy tests to keep me company. I think I might try to refrain and just use one since it will probably only make me worry more.


----------



## Jenafyr4

AngienDaniel said:


> Good luck with your IVF cycle, Brandy.
> Jenafyr, my hubby is a lot younger than I am to and I think because of that I often see him as so immature. I try to remember how I was during the age he is now, but as a wife and mother, I feel like I never acted so selfishly as he sometimes does. Sometimes it's very hard to be married to a man so much younger, and so self-absorbed. : )
> 
> AFM, I had another draw yesterday and my levels went from 26 to 59. I am proud of my little one. I am bleeding though and have really horrible back pain. The dr said cramping can be eased by water drinking, lots of it, so I am even though I don't want to. I have another draw next Tuesday and until then I have lots of pregnancy tests to keep me company. I think I might try to refrain and just use one since it will probably only make me worry more.

Because I was a mom at 16 yr old...I never had a chance to be immature and selfish to a certain level. I wish he wasn't so big and I could just kick his ass one good time, I might feel better :haha: Until then I fight the sadness within myself hoping he sees how his actions effect me :cry: I'm a strong woman, BUT I still have feelings....

So happy for your #'s.... Fx for a sticky


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey everyone!!! I have been reading some trying to catch up...LOL.

Faith...Yes I was pregnant first cycle of Clomid! I was lucky and did not have many side effects. I am praying for you daily!!!

Jasmine...Happy to hear from you! Glad Eli is well. Gianna never stops jabbering but the only words we have really heard our ma and Pa! She is a busy body and never stops blowing raspberries, jabbering and laughing! She is very good at entertaining herself.

We are not really thinking about another one yet. I breastfeed so April was my first period sense I had her. I had one again this month, but it was about 45 day cycle. They say once your period comes back while breastfeeding, it can take a bit to regulate. We are not trying, but we are also not doing anything to stop it either. So, we are pretty much leaving it to God when/if he wants us to have another one!!!

I wish all of you ladies luck on your journey trying to conceive. It took we about 10 months after the reversal to get pregnant! I know it can be hard, but do not give up hope. The cycle I got pregnant is the only cycle that I was sure I was not pregnant! I had no symptoms during the two week wait, but was addicted to POAS and checked on 10dpo and got faint positive! So keep your head up, don't give up, and remember it is never over until the fat lady aka AF sings!!!

BABY DUST to each and every one of you! BEST WISHES AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey everyone!!! I have been reading some trying to catch up...LOL.
> 
> Faith...Yes I was pregnant first cycle of Clomid! I was lucky and did not have many side effects. I am praying for you daily!!!
> 
> Jasmine...Happy to hear from you! Glad Eli is well. Gianna never stops jabbering but the only words we have really heard our ma and Pa! She is a busy body and never stops blowing raspberries, jabbering and laughing! She is very good at entertaining herself.
> 
> We are not really thinking about another one yet. I breastfeed so April was my first period sense I had her. I had one again this month, but it was about 45 day cycle. They say once your period comes back while breastfeeding, it can take a bit to regulate. We are not trying, but we are also not doing anything to stop it either. So, we are pretty much leaving it to God when/if he wants us to have another one!!!
> 
> I wish all of you ladies luck on your journey trying to conceive. It took we about 10 months after the reversal to get pregnant! I know it can be hard, but do not give up hope. The cycle I got pregnant is the only cycle that I was sure I was not pregnant! I had no symptoms during the two week wait, but was addicted to POAS and checked on 10dpo and got faint positive! So keep your head up, don't give up, and remember it is never over until the fat lady aka AF sings!!!
> 
> BABY DUST to each and every one of you! BEST WISHES AND GOOD LUCK!

Congrats to you!


However, it's like a damn OPERA House over here


----------



## Navygrrl

My Wondfo OPKs and HPTs arrived today! I can't wait to start peeing on sticks, LOL. I'm really trying to keep myself from going all-out with TTC, but since work won't let me back until June 3rd, I have way too much free time to look online and obsess. I'm ready to get this show on the road. :)


----------



## anyhope

I have Anthem Blue Cross with infertility coverage. I know I should call and I will tomorrow but does anyone know if they will deny me IVF even though I've had a tubal ligation in 2007 then a tubal reversal in 2010 which hasn't been working out so well (my left tube is blocked and my right seems a little useless). Has anyone tried to get IVF and been denied because of their reversal? *On a side note I wish every single day I spent the 10,000 dollars on IVF and not my reversal surgery*


----------



## ~Brandy~

anyhope said:


> I have Anthem Blue Cross with infertility coverage. I know I should call and I will tomorrow but does anyone know if they will deny me IVF even though I've had a tubal ligation in 2007 then a tubal reversal in 2010 which hasn't been working out so well (my left tube is blocked and my right seems a little useless). Has anyone tried to get IVF and been denied because of their reversal? *On a side note I wish every single day I spent the 10,000 dollars on IVF and not my reversal surgery*

Hmm I dont really know... I know that some insurance cover fertility services however there is a clause that says if you have had optional sterilization and or reversal previously that it will not cover it.

We have planned to do IVF and didn't really think to check insurance till a last December. I have multiple insurances but Aetna is my primary and they refused to cover me even though I have fertility coverage based on the grounds that I had a TL and a TR.... With that said however, I have been seeing my fertility doctor since January of this year. I have had 4 ultrasounds, 14 blood tests, husband has had 2 Sperm analysis, We had 7 medicated cycles, and 1 IUI ... and insurance has paid all but $112 of it... and $22 of that was because they didn't want to pay for my progesterone supps ROFL..

So I have no clue about insurance at this point. I just know we stuck the money in the bank and expect to have to use it at some point.


----------



## anyhope

Brandy - Thank you for responding to me. I have a feeling I will get the same response from the insurance company about IVF even though they may cover it. I know they will cover my IUI's and all visits/ultrasounds/fertility drugs though without question. I just don't know what good all of that stuff is when I don't have a tube that wants to work correctly. 

What about reconstructive surgery for my blocked tube. It was considered "wide" open after the TR and I was neglected by my doctor after the surgery and developed an infection which turned into a mess. The blocked tube was also my good tube and also the tube I hoped would be repaired in addition to the tube the doctor felt would have the best chance. It's been almost three years and I can't believe this has happened to me. Then again I shouldn't have been so stupid at 21 and get a TL in the first place.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jenafyr, my husband and I actually did get into fist fights.. We don't anymore but for the first 2 years we were together I would give it right back to him. I am too much of a b-word to let him being bigger than me keep me down. I can't stand it when we fight, but I don't show him that, ever! : ) Someone has got to be on my side. :blush:

Anyhope: I hope you find out that your insurance will cover infertility. I also had a very bad infection that scarred over one of my tubes after my reversal and now only have one that is working. I would get to know all I could about my insurance. Sometimes insurance will pay for something if your dr just words the procedure differently. God bless..

I am full blown bleeding.. : (( It is red and steady. My tests are still positive though so I am thanking God. I don't know what is going on really, but I am glad my tests are still positive. I have come to accept that what happens will happen and I just pray. I want this baby but we all want our little ones and sometimes it just doesn't work out that way. I will cry and move on, or I will rejoice and move on...either way, life goes on.


----------



## Jenafyr4

AngienDaniel said:


> Jenafyr, my husband and I actually did get into fist fights.. We don't anymore but for the first 2 years we were together I would give it right back to him. I am too much of a b-word to let him being bigger than me keep me down. I can't stand it when we fight, but I don't show him that, ever! : ) Someone has got to be on my side. :blush:
> 
> Anyhope: I hope you find out that your insurance will cover infertility. I also had a very bad infection that scarred over one of my tubes after my reversal and now only have one that is working. I would get to know all I could about my insurance. Sometimes insurance will pay for something if your dr just words the procedure differently. God bless..
> 
> I am full blown bleeding.. : (( It is red and steady. My tests are still positive though so I am thanking God. I don't know what is going on really, but I am glad my tests are still positive. I have come to accept that what happens will happen and I just pray. I want this baby but we all want our little ones and sometimes it just doesn't work out that way. I will cry and move on, or I will rejoice and move on...either way, life goes on.

I try to shield my kids as much as I can,,, I hate fighting and arguing, especially over stupid stuff :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

anyhope said:


> Brandy - Thank you for responding to me. I have a feeling I will get the same response from the insurance company about IVF even though they may cover it. I know they will cover my IUI's and all visits/ultrasounds/fertility drugs though without question. I just don't know what good all of that stuff is when I don't have a tube that wants to work correctly.
> 
> What about reconstructive surgery for my blocked tube. It was considered "wide" open after the TR and I was neglected by my doctor after the surgery and developed an infection which turned into a mess. The blocked tube was also my good tube and also the tube I hoped would be repaired in addition to the tube the doctor felt would have the best chance. It's been almost three years and I can't believe this has happened to me. Then again I shouldn't have been so stupid at 21 and get a TL in the first place.

Its possible to have your tubes unblocked for reasons other than ttc. you will have to consult one though and see if they are able to help you with the billing. They could bill under a different code.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Great just found out I have to have another HSG on 6/3 when I just had one 2 years ago bleh. stupid. I am going to beg to skip that test.


----------



## anyhope

Brandy and Aigen: I was wondering about that...having them code it under something different when trying to reconstruct my left tube. I want to get started on trying again and seeing the doctors. I have hypothyroidism and I've been without insurance for over a year so who knows where they will want to begin. I know I'll have to have my women's exam, see the endo, have a physical, the fertility doctor says he wants to do a exploratory surgery, and they can try the IUI/clomid route depending on all my current labs. I need to be more involved with the boards and start tracking my cycle. I did buy the smiley face OPKs again and am going to start temping once AF shows in a few days. I ordered my prenatal vitamins today and I'm going to get on the healthy track. 

Brandy: Can they give you any sedative during the HSG? Both my HSG's were performed during surgery when they were trying to remove a large cyst on my left ovary and then a polyp in my uterus. 

Aignen: The infection part was so hard on me. I thought I was alone in that experience.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ya they can give me something ;) Gonna valum it up prior to it but stupid to have to do it yet again!

I have a hysteroscopy, hsg, and a trial egg transfer all on the same day. Wow once the IVF cycle starts its overwhelming.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Ya they can give me something ;) Gonna valum it up prior to it but stupid to have to do it yet again!
> 
> I have a hysteroscopy, hsg, and a trial egg transfer all on the same day. Wow once the IVF cycle starts its overwhelming.

Wow! Just hearing about it makes me feel overwhelmed lol Hoping it will be worth it for you though :)


----------



## cj72

Wow, thats so much to do!! I hope it goes by quickly for you and you get your bfp :) I get my trigger shot today!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Faith for ALL you ladies... :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX CJ!! I pray this is finally it for you!! You go right ahead and get your BFP this cycle and I will catch up with you next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, if you don't mind posting a play-by-play of your IVF:haha: I'd be really interested to hear the process first hand! Dh and I have talked about this as a slight possibility...really, really not wanting to, BUT...we'll see. I'm interested to see a first hand account. :hugs: I hope you get your LONG awaited bfp:hugs:

Cj, so glad everything is moving right along for you:hugs: any side effects as of yet? Can't wait to see that BFP:baby::hugs:

Well, CD6...I survived 2 nights with my nephew!! Sheesh what a busy, busy, BUSY boy!!! I got next to NOTHING done while he was here:wacko: glad my sister got a little break. :flower: Trying to catch up on office work today. Tomorrow will be filled with food co-op...32lbs of cherries and 4 flats of organic blueberries..for the freezer!!:happydance: glad my dd enjoys helping with all of it:winkwink: that's about the extent of our Memorial Day weekend. My hubby is soooo busy..we can't afford the time to go anywhere right now! We'll probably BBQ something! ;)

What do you gals have planned for this weekend? :kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

BTW, what the heck happened with the price of Clear Blue Digital opks?!?! Insane price hike on Amazon..and everywhere else!!:growlmad: Last box I purchased was in December...a box of 20 lasts me for months since I know approx. when O time is...I usually only have to use a few of them a month. I'm totally out and got on Amazon to order another pack...$42.15 for 20!! I paid $35.15 in December:nope: So, back to good 'ol Wondfo...they arrived yesterday. CB digi requires no brains:haha: the Wondfo take more analyzing :haha::dohh:...oh well! HUGE price difference. :coffee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

The IVF is no joke thats for sure... so far I know I have to do the following


Blood tests for me and hubby Today and tomorrow
hsg 6/3
hysteroscopy 6/3
egg trial and transfer 6/3
7 meds 4 are injections start saturday
ultrasound monitoring starts mid june
egg retrieval about 7/8
egg transfer about 7/13

I am feeling a little overwhelmed with all the calls from around the world im getting for all the IVF meds that my doctors have ordered. The good news is that the one company that called me I gave them insurance information and 3 of the 4 meds were approved by insurance so the cost went from 1100 to 108 copay. The other meds were 1525.00 for the follicle stimming meds. So total meds to date would have been 2625.00 but I paid about 1600.00.

The other tests remain to be seen as they will bill the insurance as I complete them. My doctor did ask for 10k deposit that I paid they will use money off of that from what insurance doesnt cover. I am assuming that they will keep the 10k lol :wacko:

Thankfully you all are good at listening :) so I will keep posting as I complete each step. I thank you ahead of time for listening to my ramblings.


----------



## Navygrrl

We had looked into ivf before getting my TR done because DH's SA isn't great. It's not horrible, but it could use some improvement. I did all the bloodwork, and with my AMH level and AFC, it turns out I would not be a good responder to ivf, and my RE recommended the TR as a better alternative for us. Of course, he probably thought we would have him do the TR but he charges a lot more than Chapel Hill, even with what we had to pay for travel and hotel.

I keep forgetting that this is Memorial Day weekend. I'm going to visit my Dad tomorrow. He's dying of liver failure and is on hospice, so we try to see him at least once a week. Luckily my sister is with him, but we are trying to figure out a way to afford having an aide come in at night so she can get more rest. I had offered to stay with them since I work as a CNA, but he would rather have someone who is not family help him with those things. :(

My package of Wondfo OPKs arrived in the mail and are waiting for me under the sink. I really want to use one just for fun, even though I'm only on cd4 so I know it will be negative. DH is a restaurant general manager, so I had him bring home a bunch of 2 ounce portion cups so I can use them to dip my Wondfos. I don't usually O until cd15-17 so I am trying to be patient.


----------



## anyhope

Navy - You are very fortunate to have had the procedure at Chapel Hill. I always hear the best outcomes from the procedures there. I talked to the doctors and wish I chose them rather that who I saw. I'm in California and thought that I was better off going with someone local. I was completely wrong in every way. I was left a mess and my doctor never saw me again after the surgery. I was just allowed to see the staff. All for $10,000.


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> BTW, what the heck happened with the price of Clear Blue Digital opks?!?! Insane price hike on Amazon..and everywhere else!!:growlmad: Last box I purchased was in December...a box of 20 lasts me for months since I know approx. when O time is...I usually only have to use a few of them a month. I'm totally out and got on Amazon to order another pack...$42.15 for 20!! I paid $35.15 in December:nope: So, back to good 'ol Wondfo...they arrived yesterday. CB digi requires no brains:haha: the Wondfo take more analyzing :haha::dohh:...oh well! HUGE price difference. :coffee:

Couldnt find any last cycle except at walgreens for$57!! Picked them up at walmart for $35 last week


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my surgery at chapel Hill as well... That was quite a trip all the from Oregon. Although the only one we have been pregnant with we have lost we Atleast know that we got great service and that the reversal was done proper.


----------



## cj72

I loved chapel hill. Its a shame Dr Berger is retiring. He's helped so many women be mommies again!
Anyone ever heard of another hcg a week after the trigger shot to help implantation? Thats what my doc wants to do. I don't think I will be able to test and get a real result until the week before fathers day, by then i could have an ectopic...and shouldve already started blood work. Maybe I will take a test every day to watch it get lighter as the shot gets out of my system and then I will know when it gets darker if Im pregnant? I am terrified of ectopic.


----------



## anyhope

AF started for me today. I'm going to start temping tomorrow morning. 

Brandy - Keep us all updated on your IVF journey. I hope to start IVF as soon as possible. I don't know how we are going to be able to do it money wise but I know it will happen.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> I loved chapel hill. Its a shame Dr Berger is retiring. He's helped so many women be mommies again!
> Anyone ever heard of another hcg a week after the trigger shot to help implantation? Thats what my doc wants to do. I don't think I will be able to test and get a real result until the week before fathers day, by then i could have an ectopic...and shouldve already started blood work. Maybe I will take a test every day to watch it get lighter as the shot hets out of my sstem and then I will know when it gets darker if Im pregnant? I am terrified of ectopic.

Yes it's common. If you were me..... I would test out the trigger shot with hpts till it was negative which which is normally about 10DPtrigshot the booster gets out of your system much much faster usually 36-48 hours because it is a much lower does. This one you can test either out of your system as well or if it doesnt fade CONGRATS!


----------



## cj72

1dpo over here. Was scared to death of pain during o, but I only caught the back end of it as I woke up yesterday. Usually its major pain with clomid! Another 1/2 hcg shot next Wednesday :)


----------



## stickybean4

Good luck cj !
!


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX for you cj!

I'm glad I was able to have Dr. Berger do my surgery before he retired. I'm really happy with my entire experience in Chapel Hill and I'm sort of sad that the TR is all done now. I suppose I spent so much time thinking about it and planning and worrying that part of me feels a bit empty. I'm really looking forward to TTC, and I even peed on an OPK today even though I'm only cd6 and I know it wasn't going to be positive, but having the TR is really the last thing that I could actually control. Now it's all up to God. I'm really praying that we get a take-home baby, but DH said I have been happier since we finally decided on the TR, and he told me that alone is worth the cost.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had just started to looking into getting on the IVF waiting list here on Lewis/McChord. It is 6 to 9 thousand dollars and I was wondering how I was going to afford that. My surgery only cost 6000, but I know the infection caused me to just be left with one tube, but thank God I have that one that works. I just had the hsg in March and this month was the first time my husband and I have been in the same place during my fertile time. I spent a whole week pregnant.. (I know it was the hsg that opened my left tube.) I am currently going through a miscarriage. I figure God gives and He takes away. I hope He gives me another, and lets me keep it. : )) I hope you Ladies are doing good in whatever part of your cycle you're fighting through right now. I plan on trying just as soon as the hcg is gone. This miscarriage just about knocked me to my knees after more than a year of trying and praying, but I finally found the strength to look at the positive and not the negative. The mind is a strong force. It can bring you down to the bottom, or help you reach the heights. Think positive and pray. :D


----------



## cj72

Angiendaniel, I'm so sorry. I'm glad you are trying again as soon as possible. My first preg was a mc and it took 7 mo to get preg with my 1st dd. Hang in there ;)

Navygrrl, I know the feeling. Ivf is 10,000 here, but thats sooo expensive! I wish every hospital stay was as great as Chapel Hill. 

Afm, 2 dpo and yesterday I was bloated or felt heavy down below. I've had that hcg trigger shot, so who knows if thats responsible or not? Has anyone been pregnant and had that? Could be that I broke my diet and my body is rebelling! Come on cycle 30! Let this one be the one!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fx for u all. Ivf would never be an option for me and dh, so when the doctor suggested that my heart dropped. I'm early in the game still and just trying to enjoy the time knowing I can get pregnant again. You ladies are so strong and committed...I feel so connected, even though I've never met you.

Afm.....I'm normally a late ovulator....like cd16 but I got a +opk in Saturday cd 14 and as of this morning they are still positive. My poor little hooha...lol me and dh have been kid free all weekend. Needless to so he loves +opk...Lmao. so I have no clue if I'm even any soo....my ovulation predictor says I ovulated yesterday so I'm going with that.


----------



## cj72

Fxd Jen!! Looks like we are cycle buddies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ, that was me after O when I got my BFP. FX it is a good sign. 

AFM, AF is due this weekend. I am tryign to get back to Mexico so I can start the injectables this cycle. I should be leaving Thursday. Hopefully, AF will cooperate and not come early.


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX Jenafyr!!


----------



## Navygrrl

FX Jenafyr! Also for Galvanbaby that AF stays away.

I'm having a horrible time with remembering to temp. I probably should stop skipping it during AF because my body gets used to that way too easily.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had that problem Navy. I always forgot to temp. Though, I hate having to use injectables to get pregnant, I am loving not having to temp or OPK!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> FX Jenafyr! Also for Galvanbaby that AF stays away.
> 
> I'm having a horrible time with remembering to temp. I probably should stop skipping it during AF because my body gets used to that way too easily.

I don't temp...my brain doesn't start functioning properly till 9 or so and I'm up at 6 almost everyday.. lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, how are things going for you?

Cj, really excited to see your BFP:happydance:

Angie, I'm so sorry for your loss:( You're such a strong lady and it's great to see that you're going to get right back after it! This is how I had my dd..didn't even waitfor a few cycles as suggested by my dr. I was preggers my very next cycle after the mc. Hope it happens again quickly for you :hugs:

Looks like we're on the brink of lots of BFPs:happydance: Can't wait to see them come rolling:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, how are things going for you?
> 
> Cj, really excited to see your BFP:happydance:
> 
> Angie, I'm so sorry for your loss:( You're such a strong lady and it's great to see that you're going to get right back after it! This is how I had my dd..didn't even waitfor a few cycles as suggested by my dr. I was preggers my very next cycle after the mc. Hope it happens again quickly for you :hugs:
> 
> Looks like we're on the brink of lots of BFPs:happydance: Can't wait to see them come rolling:)

I am good! Thanks for asking... How are you? 


I got the full calendar of evens over the next 45 days and holy cow its way more than I ever expected to do. Boy when I was nineteen it was alot easier to get pregnant hah! Otherwise I am just a little concerned that they are haivng me take 150 IU of puregon and 150 IU of menogon it seems that most others that I have asked start with 75.. I ovulate just fine on my own so I really hope that doesnt send my ovaries into hyper stimulation :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am waiting for my body to rid itself of the hormone from pregnancy. I tell you what..that little test that had the word "pregnant" on it was so incredibly beautiful. Now I am wishing for it to say, "not pregnant." The irony... I am hoping to get right back at it this cycle, Faith. I am not gonna wait a full cycle.
I figure I will be ovulating right about the time I normally would have, the end of this week or so..

Jenafyr, my husband and I could never afford ivf either. The military hospital will let you pay for each procedure as you get it done,and I think you can just pay payments until the full cost is paid and then go ahead with it. As poor as we are it would take a few years to get a good start on it. : ))

Brandy, do you have to give the shots and stuff yourself? Is it true what they say about the medicine being so very expensive?


----------



## cj72

3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> 3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...

Too early for little eggies to even implant yet dear lol Normally implantation occurs 7-10 dpo from all that I have researched... Alot of people get cramps after O, myself included :) Hang in there! Hope one or two outta 6 latch on tight :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> 3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...

I'm like 2dpo or so...(I had 3 full days of positive opk) and I am crampy too


----------



## 3mamabear

I temp every single day at 6:30, even when I wake up later, but all they tell me is that I have ovulated, they do not drop until after AF begins, so my charts are always beautiful....until this month, my first clomid cycle and my temps are all over the place before and after O, today I got a very faint positive, but with my erratic temps and lack of symptoms I am restraining any sort of excitement until I see a line dark enough to warrant getting betas.


----------



## jojo1972

Never give up ladies, here are some pics of Alyssa-Rose and one of my gorgeous TR babies together, Alyssa and Callum. Cal is a proper lil live wire bless him and is extremely hyper at 19 months old. I don't get to come on here that much anymore as he really does keep me on my toes morning noon and night lol. Lots of baby dust to you all TTC xxx
 



Attached Files:







733810_4969267183037_789709303_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0









942152_10200468852977422_1538284962_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0









941716_10200482723564178_1453411394_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngienDaniel

Those are some BEAUTIFUL babies, JoJo.
3MamaBear, That is great about your positive! I completely understand about not getting excited about your positive, but what are those two lines for for ladies like us but to shout with joy! Praying for your little Peanut to hold steady!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mamabear, that is great! Congratulations!1 I completely understand about not getting excited though. Praying for a sticky bean!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jojo, thanks for the encouragement! You have 2 precious gifts, as you already know:hugs: thanks for sending photos:cloud9:

3Mama, :happydance:praying this is a sticky bfp for you!!!!:hugs: 

Cj, so excited for you:happydance: hoping this tww flys by for you!!!! 

It's fun to see so many gals in the TWW together:happydance: can't wait to see the BFPs come rolling in!!:happydance:

Afm, I'm currently CD9..decided to take the plunge and add Fertilica Vitex to my supplement line-up after all. Started taking it the beginning of this cycle and will take the whole month. I've read lots of conflicting stories on the good and bad...but after 29 months of TTC, I figure I have NOTHING to lose. Natural Fertility Shop.com had a great article on vitex, so decided to go ahead with that brand. I know it can take months to have full effect...I purchased 3 bottles so plan to take for 3 months and see what happens. :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

They are beautiful JoJo!!


----------



## jojo1972

cupcakestoy said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...
> 
> Too early for little eggies to even implant yet dear lol Normally implantation occurs 7-10 dpo from all that I have researched... Alot of people get cramps after O, myself included :) Hang in there! Hope one or two outta 6 latch on tight :)Click to expand...

For a normal implantation in the womb YES but an ectopic is much earlier, that's why you should always be weary of an early BFP after TR. This is why we have early scans to make sure!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I am waiting for my body to rid itself of the hormone from pregnancy. I tell you what..that little test that had the word "pregnant" on it was so incredibly beautiful. Now I am wishing for it to say, "not pregnant." The irony... I am hoping to get right back at it this cycle, Faith. I am not gonna wait a full cycle.
> I figure I will be ovulating right about the time I normally would have, the end of this week or so..
> 
> Jenafyr, my husband and I could never afford ivf either. The military hospital will let you pay for each procedure as you get it done,and I think you can just pay payments until the full cost is paid and then go ahead with it. As poor as we are it would take a few years to get a good start on it. : ))
> 
> Brandy, do you have to give the shots and stuff yourself? Is it true what they say about the medicine being so very expensive?

I am doing 150 IU of Follistim (puregon) and 150 IU of Repronex (Menogon) those are the only 2 injections 2x per day. I have 6 other meds though but those werent expensive. The injections were about 3600 for a cycle.



cj72 said:


> 3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...

Good news for you is that you would not feel an eptopic this early in the game. The cells are not large enough to impact your tubes until your HCG begins to climb. See pic I attached. Unless you ovulated way earlier than you thought you shouldnt experience any pregnancy issues either good nor bad.



3mamabear said:


> I temp every single day at 6:30, even when I wake up later, but all they tell me is that I have ovulated, they do not drop until after AF begins, so my charts are always beautiful....until this month, my first clomid cycle and my temps are all over the place before and after O, today I got a very faint positive, but with my erratic temps and lack of symptoms I am restraining any sort of excitement until I see a line dark enough to warrant getting betas.

Congrats :) I wish you and the sticky the best!
 



Attached Files:







implantation_travel1.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the pic Brandy :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

jojo1972 said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo and getting right side cramps...I am worried one of those 6 eggs mightve decided to be ectopic...
> 
> Too early for little eggies to even implant yet dear lol Normally implantation occurs 7-10 dpo from all that I have researched... Alot of people get cramps after O, myself included :) Hang in there! Hope one or two outta 6 latch on tight :)Click to expand...
> 
> For a normal implantation in the womb YES but an ectopic is much earlier, that's why you should always be weary of an early BFP after TR. This is why we have early scans to make sure!Click to expand...

 3dpo is too early ANY s/s of pregnancy at all, normal or EP......US won't pick up anythng until HCG is usually over 1500, so thats why TR patients have betas drawn & watch their levels.....If they rise, drop, then rise again it can be a symptom of EP


----------



## cupcakestoy

3mama-Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

jojo1972 said:


> Never give up ladies, here are some pics of Alyssa-Rose and one of my gorgeous TR babies together, Alyssa and Callum. Cal is a proper lil live wire bless him and is extremely hyper at 19 months old. I don't get to come on here that much anymore as he really does keep me on my toes morning noon and night lol. Lots of baby dust to you all TTC xxx

Sweet Babies :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Jojo...u are so blessed. Your babies are beautiful :)

Mamabear...Fx for Ur sticky.

All you ladies are so inspiring. Dh ultrasound is this afternoon, maybe it will answer some questions. Im trying to just have fun until hubby gets right. Just knowing I CAN get pregnant is a relief.


----------



## AngienDaniel

You and I are about the same cycle day, Faith. I am (about) cd8. I am not trying anything. Well, that's not really true, about 3 or 4 times a day I ask God if He will have mercy on me and my bestie and give us some little demons so we can whine about them making messes. ; )
Brandy: those are some expensive shots! I will have to take Lovenox when I get pregnant, from about 6 weeks on. I figure I don't want to think about shooting myself everyday with anything until I have to. It's amazing the lengths we will go to have children.
Good luck with your hubby's test today, Jenafyr. 
On a side note, Coffee makes me very happy at 5:30am! That was just fyi.. ;D


----------



## Mommabrown

Morninh ladies! Fx for those BFP! 

Cj I cramped and hurt bad after O the cycle we got pregnant with Emmaleigh. I was terrified if an ectopic but she was fine and rooting into my uterus nice and deep. 

I know we just had Emmaleigh but DH wants one more baby. How soon did you ladies that have more than 1 tr baby start ttc and was it just as difficult TTC for baby #2? I have to do my homework so I can sit down and give DH the yay or nay. Lol


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Mommabrown it took 4 years to conceive my daughter. I had her at 38 so I dont have time on my side. So we started trying when she was five monthes old. I got pregnant the very first cycle of trying. You are extremely fertile after giving birth. Sadly I had a mmc at 10 weeks. I also had a chemical in March of this year. I have low progesterone and my Dr said I would be fine without the supplements because I just had a baby. I switched Drs after the recent loss. it was definetly very easy for me to get pregnant after having my daughter.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Stickybean! I am so glad that I will be more fertile but kinda worried about how long to wait. I am definitely getting back into my Dr to discuss ttc again.


----------



## sdieckhoff

Hi ladies...another referred me to this thread... I had my TR March 8, 2011....got my first BFP August 30, 2012 and sadly M/C October 4, 2012.....I had posted elsewhere that it has been 8 months since my m/c and nothing....went to my obgyn to find out what might be going on and they ran a bunch of test will find out results on the 6th....but of course he recommended IVF...I can't afford that...anyone else having problems getting pregnant again after a m/c?


----------



## cj72

Thanks for the encouragement and info ladies :) Had an u/s today and my 1/2 hcg shot, so Im going to use my ic's to watch my hcg come down so I can see if it goes back up!


----------



## Mommabrown

sdieckhoff said:


> Hi ladies...another referred me to this thread... I had my TR March 8, 2011....got my first BFP August 30, 2012 and sadly M/C October 4, 2012.....I had posted elsewhere that it has been 8 months since my m/c and nothing....went to my obgyn to find out what might be going on and they ran a bunch of test will find out results on the 6th....but of course he recommended IVF...I can't afford that...anyone else having problems getting pregnant again after a m/c?

Hi hun! I had my reversal March 23, 2011 and got my first bfp Aug 2011 and MC that Sept.at just 6 weeks. Then 6 months later in March 2012 had a CP and then July 2012 another BFP and she stuck. She is now 7 weeks old and my DH is wanting to ttc TR baby #2. Give it time hun.  it is going to happen and I hope you get great results from your tests.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi and welcome to all those joining :) 


I had my TR in March as well but 2010. I unfortunately ended up with only 3CM on each side so the chance of having a sticky beans slim :( I however received a BFP in Feb 2013 and ended up MC a month later... Nothing since. However, I am in the midst of IVF now. I am too impatient to continue trying this journey without assistance.

However, if were successful with IVF we will go back to natural TTC once the little one is born in hopes of getting that miracle without the obessive trying. For now I will be happy to just to get a happy healthy baby in the oven!


----------



## alleysm

I am the worse case scenerio.. just read my signature :( too many variables, too many losses, too old.. etc. etc.. I see so many hopeful positive outcomes I really hope it happens for all of you ladies as it doesn't seem possible for me... baby dust to all.


----------



## ~Brandy~

alleysm said:


> I am the worse case scenerio.. just read my signature :( too many variables, too many losses, too old.. etc. etc.. I see so many hopeful positive outcomes I really hope it happens for all of you ladies as it doesn't seem possible for me... baby dust to all.

You will find something that works for you. The amazing amount of effort that all of us in this thread have went through to be where we are in this journey is overwhelming at times... But we all get through it. Hopefully it is with the outcome we all so desperately want.

:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

How is stemming going Brandy?

Welcome to the group,sdieckhoff. I had my TR March 2012. I have had 2 CPs and 1 MC at 6 weeks. I am currently getting ready to start my first TTC since my MC in April. I will be doing IUI using Gonal F and Menopur. 

It is tough, but with the wonderful ladies in this group, you can get through it. They have been my lifesaver for the past 8 months.


----------



## sstamey

3 out of 3 test were positive today:happydance: gonna go to dr next week to confirm it....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome to the group newbies...

Sstamey...Fx for u


----------



## ~Brandy~

sstamey said:


> 3 out of 3 test were positive today:happydance: gonna go to dr next week to confirm it....

Wahoo! Congrats


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congratulations sstamey!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

sstamey said:


> 3 out of 3 test were positive today:happydance: gonna go to dr next week to confirm it....

Stick baby stick!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

We all needed some good news


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats sstamey!

And welcome to the new people. Sorry I'm not so good at personals.

After all that waiting for AF to arrive, now I'm waiting to ovulate. And then it's the 2WW! Too much waiting in all this!


----------



## cj72

Congrats sstamey! Heres to your sticky bean


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Congrats sstamey!
> 
> And welcome to the new people. Sorry I'm not so good at personals.
> 
> After all that waiting for AF to arrive, now I'm waiting to ovulate. And then it's the 2WW! Too much waiting in all this!

Just hope you get lucky soon lol Your just getting started :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes everything is about waiting... So much more waiting than the 2ww.. Hope you don't have the 3.5 years and counting wait like me.


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sstamey!
> 
> And welcome to the new people. Sorry I'm not so good at personals.
> 
> After all that waiting for AF to arrive, now I'm waiting to ovulate. And then it's the 2WW! Too much waiting in all this!
> 
> Just hope you get lucky soon lol Your just getting started :)Click to expand...

I know I'm just getting started. I can't believe I'm already so impatient. :brat: LOL! DH is excited as well. :happydance: If we get lucky this month, I'd be testing on my birthday. I told DH he wouldn't have to get me a birthday present if he knocks me up. :winkwink:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I finally got my "not pregnant" today!! So excited! I am gonna be pregnant again soon and I am so excited! I have decided to be excited and positive and I am gonna have faith. Here's to sticky little Peanuts and days and nights giving my Baby some sugar. I pray for everyone's cycle this month! God bless, Ladies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Never thought I would say congrats to a Not Pregnant but I felt the same way when I MC'd.



I thought I would share this with the group... right after having my TR I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said...

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.

Jennifer Renecker


The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sstamey!
> 
> And welcome to the new people. Sorry I'm not so good at personals.
> 
> After all that waiting for AF to arrive, now I'm waiting to ovulate. And then it's the 2WW! Too much waiting in all this!
> 
> Just hope you get lucky soon lol Your just getting started :)Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'm just getting started. I can't believe I'm already so impatient. :brat: LOL! DH is excited as well. :happydance: If we get lucky this month, I'd be testing on my birthday. I told DH he wouldn't have to get me a birthday present if he knocks me up. :winkwink:Click to expand...

 LOL That would be an awesome gift! I'm hoping for a BFP for Fathers' Day :) Not that I am holding my breath, but it would be agreat gift for dh, as well as myself!!! Not feeling to confident though with some cramps & general crabbiness setting in yesterday afternoon :/ UGH!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

~Brandy~ said:


> Never thought I would say congrats to a Not Pregnant but I felt the same way when I MC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share this with the group... right after having my TR I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said...
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.
> 
> Jennifer Renecker
> 
> 
> The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.

That would be crazy...especially considering the SPECIFIC dates. I'm not psychic, but I have a strong feeling for you too...


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Never thought I would say congrats to a Not Pregnant but I felt the same way when I MC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share this with the group... right after having my TR I got ahold of a psychic which I dont normally do but I did for fun. I never really read the email but this is what she said...
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March - There is a specific reference to the dates of the 15th and 26th.
> 
> Jennifer Renecker
> 
> 
> The strange part is I have my Egg transfer on 7/15 so there is the 15th that she is seeing and the 26th is the day that the doctor is doing my blood HCG test. That'd be amazing if she was right haha.. Ok now im grasping at straws... this reading is 3 years old.

I'm not into psychic readings, but I do hope & pray you get your miracle in JULY!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I finally got my "not pregnant" today!! So excited! I am gonna be pregnant again soon and I am so excited! I have decided to be excited and positive and I am gonna have faith. Here's to sticky little Peanuts and days and nights giving my Baby some sugar. I pray for everyone's cycle this month! God bless, Ladies!

Love your outlook! Seems like on this Journey all we have is Faith :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

cupcakestoy said:


> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(

Faith for you. I know how you feel about analyzing every symptom, heck I did that before my reversal...lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(

Fx for you. Just remember most women don't even have symptoms until after their positive


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(
> 
> Fx for you. Just remember most women don't even have symptoms until after their positiveClick to expand...

I know Brandy lol Of course I've not had a bfp since TR & Ican't remember how I felt with the last 2 since its been so long ago. I am a nurse & know clinically you can't have symptoms until your HCG rises, BUT that doesn't keep me from being hopeful lol :) Probably just getting the crud lol that would explain my "symptoms" :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Before I found out I was pregnant, I tested because for days I had been feeling so bloated for weeks and my bloating always goes away about a week before my time is due. I believe there are some symptoms that might not be felt before the hcg rises, but I think some symptoms are just within our self and we know something is off. My hcg was only 26 so my levels were so low. I knew I was pregnant though about a week before I even tested. I am usually a 26 or 27 day cycle. 13 day from cycle to O day and 14 day luteal phase so I am unfortunate that I find out I am pregnant when I am only in my 3rd week. I wish sometimes I had a longer cycle so I would be farther along and wouldn't have to know if I were to have an early miscarriage. I am also unfortunate to be have to wait until 14 to 16 days before a pregnancy test will say positive for me. I really do feel that sometimes your own body will tell you way before a test will.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(
> 
> Fx for you. Just remember most women don't even have symptoms until after their positive Click to expand...
> 
> I know Brandy lol Of course I've not had a bfp since TR & Ican't remember how I felt with the last 2 since its been so long ago. I am a nurse & know clinically you can't have symptoms until your HCG rises, BUT that doesn't keep me from being hopeful lol :) Probably just getting the crud lol that would explain my "symptoms" :)Click to expand...

I give you many props.. I wasted my first round of schooling on being a nurse which I loved but couldnt hack when it came to the babies :( I ended up leaving the profession after a very traumatic accident involving a 13 month old while I was working in the ER. This was after only 3 years.

I am an accountant... must less 'eventful' I should say ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

That reminds me... Hope you girls know to write off all of your medical expenses for TTC, travel, gas mileage, PG test, ovulation tests, EVERYTHING....


----------



## Jenafyr4

I always wanted to be a obstetric sonographer, but when I attempted to stray away from Law I was unsuccessful. I work as a Defense Homicide Paralegal...the babies definitely get to me. I try to not let my work effect me, but even my mom has said its made me HARD :nope: I love my job and my attorneys, but it has changed me....


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(
> 
> Fx for you. Just remember most women don't even have symptoms until after their positive Click to expand...
> 
> I know Brandy lol Of course I've not had a bfp since TR & Ican't remember how I felt with the last 2 since its been so long ago. I am a nurse & know clinically you can't have symptoms until your HCG rises, BUT that doesn't keep me from being hopeful lol :) Probably just getting the crud lol that would explain my "symptoms" :)Click to expand...
> 
> I give you many props.. I wasted my first round of schooling on being a nurse which I loved but couldnt hack when it came to the babies :( I ended up leaving the profession after a very traumatic accident involving a 13 month old while I was working in the ER. This was after only 3 years.
> 
> I am an accountant... must less 'eventful' I should say ;)Click to expand...

I started out on med/surg, but ended up in L&D, then did mostly newborn transition & Nursery for almost 4 years....Loved it until I ended up delivering a fetal demise @ 38 weeks(dr.didn't make it to deliver) I decided then I needed a change....Been doing homecare for almost 12 years now. Mostly have Geriatric patients, but in last 4-5 years have had a few maternity patients & some pediatric patients. Not as stressful or as sad...Thank goodness!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Before I found out I was pregnant, I tested because for days I had been feeling so bloated for weeks and my bloating always goes away about a week before my time is due. I believe there are some symptoms that might not be felt before the hcg rises, but I think some symptoms are just within our self and we know something is off. My hcg was only 26 so my levels were so low. I knew I was pregnant though about a week before I even tested. I am usually a 26 or 27 day cycle. 13 day from cycle to O day and 14 day luteal phase so I am unfortunate that I find out I am pregnant when I am only in my 3rd week. I wish sometimes I had a longer cycle so I would be farther along and wouldn't have to know if I were to have an early miscarriage. I am also unfortunate to be have to wait until 14 to 16 days before a pregnancy test will say positive for me. I really do feel that sometimes your own body will tell you way before a test will.

Like I said, I am thinking it may be just the crud, trying to not get my hopes up, but its hard since this is my HSG cycle :/ wishing I am one of the lucky ones who gets a bfp after the tubes are "blown out" lol Babydust for your sticky bean soon :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

The "crud" can be a sign of pregnancy too. Sucks but the darn symptoms are the same for the bleeding or the puking.. Either way, those two precious lines are all that separates period feelings from pregnancy feelings. Think positive!!


----------



## cj72

6 dpo for me and I gave been nauseous as hell all day long. I did feel this way in my previous pregnancies about the same timeframe...back then I had a 9 day LP and longer tubes. Baby dust to you all. I'm going to lay down. I feel terrible.


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> 6 dpo for me and I gave been nauseous as hell all day long. I did feel this way in my previous pregnancies about the same timeframe...back then I had a 9 day LP and longer tubes. Baby dust to you all. I'm going to lay down. I feel terrible.

Faith for you.... I'm 5dpo and no symptoms, but I know I'm not in the running this month. It may be for the best becuz dh is acting like an ass again and I asked him to leave :'( my dreams of being a mommy again aren't looking so good.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 6 dpo for me and I gave been nauseous as hell all day long. I did feel this way in my previous pregnancies about the same timeframe...back then I had a 9 day LP and longer tubes. Baby dust to you all. I'm going to lay down. I feel terrible.
> 
> Faith for you.... I'm 5dpo and no symptoms, but I know I'm not in the running this month. It may be for the best becuz dh is acting like an ass again and I asked him to leave :'( my dreams of being a mommy again aren't looking so good.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this :( I do admire you though for taking a stand. I see people all the time in unstable relationships get pregnant to "save the marriage", needless to say most times it doesn't end up being a happily ever after ending. Stand your ground Sister! I speak from experience, as I put up with WAY too much BS from my ex for 6 years :/


----------



## cj72

Jenafyr4 said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 6 dpo for me and I gave been nauseous as hell all day long. I did feel this way in my previous pregnancies about the same timeframe...back then I had a 9 day LP and longer tubes. Baby dust to you all. I'm going to lay down. I feel terrible.
> 
> Faith for you.... I'm 5dpo and no symptoms, but I know I'm not in the running this month. It may be for the best becuz dh is acting like an ass again and I asked him to leave :'( my dreams of being a mommy again aren't looking so good.Click to expand...

Sorry sweetie. Sometimes it takes a while for them to grow up. Hopefully he'll see what a beauty he's got and get it together!!

7 dpo this morning and still have the low pressure. Not feeling sick ( crossing fingers that stays away ) but I compared hpts from 2 days ago and the line is barely visible so the shot must be getting out of my system. I will be 41 next Saturday. If Im pregnant, I want to be able to see where it is before fathers day. What a great gift that would be!


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 6 dpo for me and I gave been nauseous as hell all day long. I did feel this way in my previous pregnancies about the same timeframe...back then I had a 9 day LP and longer tubes. Baby dust to you all. I'm going to lay down. I feel terrible.
> 
> Faith for you.... I'm 5dpo and no symptoms, but I know I'm not in the running this month. It may be for the best becuz dh is acting like an ass again and I asked him to leave :'( my dreams of being a mommy again aren't looking so good.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry sweetie. Sometimes it takes a while for them to grow up. Hopefully he'll see what a beauty he's got and get it together!!
> 
> 7 dpo this morning and still have the low pressure. Not feeling sick ( crossing fingers that stays away ) but I compared hpts from 2 days ago and the line is barely visible so the shot must be getting out of my system. I will be 41 next Saturday. If Im pregnant, I want to be able to see where it is before fathers day. What a great gift that would be!Click to expand...

 Good Luck CJ!!!! Hoping you get your long little miracle :)


----------



## Navygrrl

Jenafyr - *hugs* I'm sorry that you're going through this. :(

CJ - KMFX!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx ladies. And I am standing my ground. I have over come and achieved to much in life. I just wanted my forever. It's amazing how much has changes just in 2 months


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Jenafyr. I am so sorry it had to come to that. You know, PM me anytime you need to talk. :hugs:

Cj, FX!!

Afm, I am waiting on AF. I am CD23, but not quite sure how many DPO. From CM I think 9DPO. My cycles usually last 23-24 days so it should be here very soon. I have my meds all ready and waiting thanks to OH!! He went and got them yesterday whiel waiting on me to get here.


----------



## 3mamabear

cupcakestoy said:


> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(

I almost always start testing at 10dpo. I try to resist the urge, but I never can. I just had my fourth chemical, and at this point I can tell when I am pregnant and when the symptoms start to fade, so it does not break my heart anymore. I know that I am able to get pregnant. We are hitting the target, the target just does not want to sick around. Even a chemical makes me remember that it can happen. 
Hope to see you BFP this week.


----------



## cupcakestoy

3mamabear said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies, Trying to talk myself down. Don't want to be dissappointed yet again :( This is the cycle I had my HSG & Clomid...For the last 2 days I have had a touch of nausea & a stuffy nose, which is different for me. Granted I am just 9dpo today :/ I keep telling myself its nothing, but I WANT it to be something SO BAD!!!!! I HATE getting bfn, so I WILL NOT test until at least Tuesday, cd 28......... :(
> 
> I almost always start testing at 10dpo. I try to resist the urge, but I never can. I just had my fourth chemical, and at this point I can tell when I am pregnant and when the symptoms start to fade, so it does not break my heart anymore. I know that I am able to get pregnant. We are hitting the target, the target just does not want to sick around. Even a chemical makes me remember that it can happen.
> Hope to see you BFP this week.Click to expand...

 Thanks so much! I have not had a BFP at all since TR, thought I was pregnant after my 2nd round of clomid, but got my heart broken. Broke down & tested this AM, BFN @ 10 dpo, trying not to be discouraged, but just don't know at this point...I did however, get the testing bug over with lol Expect AF on Mon. or Tues. Hoping she's M.I.A.!!! LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

alleysm said:


> I am the worse case scenerio.. just read my signature :( too many variables, too many losses, too old.. etc. etc.. I see so many hopeful positive outcomes I really hope it happens for all of you ladies as it doesn't seem possible for me... baby dust to all.

Alley, have you ever been checked for MTHFR?? This can cause recurrent MC even after successful pregnancies! google it!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok ladies I have a ?.......how do I determine how many dpo I am if I had 4 days of +opk? my ov predictor says I'm 6dpo...but my first + was last Friday and last + was Tues morning (- by Tues nite)....
I have my progesterone levels checked tomorrow. Im nervous becuz of my home life issues....


----------



## GalvanBaby

My OPKs usually go negative after one day positive so I am not sure what to tell you Jenafyr. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jenafyr4 said:


> Ok ladies I have a ?.......how do I determine how many dpo I am if I had 4 days of +opk? my ov predictor says I'm 6dpo...but my first + was last Friday and last + was Tues morning (- by Tues nite)....
> I have my progesterone levels checked tomorrow. Im nervous becuz of my home life issues....

Jen, I've always heard to go by the day of the FIRST + opk. Like Galvan, I too only have a 1 day surge...makes it easy to miss:wacko: in fact, many times I ovulate within 12 hrs after + opk. Are you charting? That's the best way to tell WHEN you actually ovulated:winkwink: :flower:

I'm in the middle of OPKs right now, as a matter of fact:winkwink: my current problem is...I need to go 4 hrs. without peeing, but I'm drinking tons of water to help with CM...also trying, for the first time, Mucinex...which requires lot of water, too:wacko: so having a hard time knowing if opks are accurate as I just can't keep 4hrs of liquid in:haha: figured if I have to choose between the two...I'm going with the water.
That Mucinex works GREAT at thinning CM:thumbup: It also looks like I'll be Oing several days early this cycle..thanks to vitex:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

ya I use OPKs and get several what could be positives. However I normally back it up with temping so I know once my temp raises I just ovulated and I can stop testing
my temp spikes are unreal though so it's hard to miss them... the day after ovulation I spike atlease 1 degree.


----------



## Jenafyr4

No haven't done temping. I usually don't ovulate until cd16 so I thought maybe the hsg may have jump started things. I tried mucinex this time also and drank tins of water but my opk never differed...


----------



## cj72

Ok, cd9...the trigger shot is out of my system finally. Now the peeonastickathon begins!


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX cj!!!

I think I finally got a positive OPK. My phone is crap, so I'm trying to get a decent pic to get some opinions. DH fell down the stairs yesterday, so we're going to have to be creative about positions, LOL. I told him it wasn't very nice of him to fall down the stairs to avoid TTC, which he didn't think was funny, because really it's not very funny. I just couldn't stop laughing (after we ascertained that he was okay, just sore). We've been waiting so long to be able to TTC, and then he falls down the stairs.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> KMFX cj!!!
> 
> I think I finally got a positive OPK. My phone is crap, so I'm trying to get a decent pic to get some opinions. DH fell down the stairs yesterday, so we're going to have to be creative about positions, LOL. I told him it wasn't very nice of him to fall down the stairs to avoid TTC, which he didn't think was funny, because really it's not very funny. I just couldn't stop laughing (after we ascertained that he was okay, just sore). We've been waiting so long to be able to TTC, and then he falls down the stairs.

That's kinda funny....lol Sorry to laugh at his pain...GL and cant wait to see your test


----------



## Navygrrl

It's really blurry, but I think you can see the color okay. It looks like they are both the same darkness, or very close.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Navygrrl/opk930_zpsddcf8e0a.jpg


----------



## Jenafyr4

They are close. the surge is coming. I would bet it will be SUPER + this evening...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Praying for your positive, CJ. 
That really sucks about your husband's fall, Navy. It seems like every time I am ovulating me and mine get into an argument, and usually a doozy to so it's nice and fun trying to work in sex with two people who have the same explosive tempers. : ( So far we haven't done to bad.
I get two lines on ovulation tests, that's usually why I just go by ovary pain. I was afraid this month that I wouldn't be able to feel my o time because everything was hurting so I bought some tests. I o'd at the same time I would have normally, which was a surprise to me, but my o pain was from both sides which I have never had happen before. It made me question if I was really o'ing. I am nervous this month. I am scared of another miscarriage. It isn't so hard to keep trying... until the tww and then every fear and every hope war against each other. I only have one digital test. I am gonna try not to take any tests until the 12th of June. Last month my tests were negative until the day after my period was due and testing was breaking my heart. I was in serious pain from the day my period was due until the night my miscarriage was over. I don't know what was going on in there but it was sure painful. I am taking it easy this tww because last month I was so busy and so stressed. My husband got out of basic and I got to finally see him again after 4 months of separation, I had to pack, sell, say goodbye to all my friends and family, and move across the country. I was responsible for the money, the selling, the packing, the home when we got here... then in the midst of all the turmoil, I find out I am pregnant and I never thought I would get pregnant really so I wasn't careful of myself. I pushed myself too hard, especially for a belly that hadn't carried a pregnancy for 12 years. I am resting and taking it easy. I know it probably won't make a difference in the greater scheme but it sure will make me feel better about what might have been my own part to play.
Sorry for the book. I am about 5dpo and my emotions are all wonky..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Looks like your OPK is pretty close to positive to me it's time to get to dancin!


Me... blah

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, what is a trial transfer? 

Sorry about the surgery. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Brandy, what is a trial transfer?
> 
> Sorry about the surgery. :hugs:

Trial transfer is literally pretending like they are transferring the embryos into me and mapping out the length of my vagina-uterus so when they put the eggs in they will be able to put them directly to the top of my uterus without any issues.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok that is neat. I did not know they did that. Fx that your get your little one from this cycle! :hugs:

AFm, can AF hurry up? Usually she is early. Now, I am on CD25 and nothing. There is no way I am pregnant because I left on CD2 and just got home 3 days ago. She loves playing games!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mean ole witch


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tell me about it. Here I am all excited about this IUI and nervous about giving myself a shot and she is playing games with me. GRRRR!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Looks like your OPK is pretty close to positive to me it's time to get to dancin!
> 
> 
> Me... blah
> 
> Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.

Sorry Brandy, but truly hope this road leads to your little one :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am fine just more annoyed that I have to have yet another procedure. I feel like I am either having surgery, at the doctor, taking a medicine, tracking something, peeing on something constantly!

I will get over it lol


----------



## Navygrrl

I took another test tonight after work and the test line is definitely darker than the control line. DH keeps laughing at me because I keep peeing on them and then showing him. :)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Navygrrl/opk9pm_zps3a8832e2.jpg


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> I took another test tonight after work and the test line is definitely darker than the control line. DH keeps laughing at me because I keep peeing on them and then showing him. :)
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Navygrrl/opk9pm_zps3a8832e2.jpg

That my dear is a DEFINITIVE Positive... you better do the Horizontal mambo NOW... why the hell are you reading this post??? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lol I told u....I know my opk's get to it girlie


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lol I told u....I know my opk's get to it girlie


----------



## ~Brandy~

Stand on your head after you DTD!! I need to see some positives in this thread dammit


----------



## anyhope

Brandy did they say anything about the polyps being a possibility as to why you're having trouble TTC? Were you asleep when they found the polyps/doing the trial?


----------



## ~Brandy~

They were small so they didn't think that was the issue but we never know it could be possible. They could have been blocking sperm from getting in my cervix, they could of been blocking a tube so the egg couldnt get through easily.... and or they could be the reason for my MC :( 

Time will tell we are so far down the IVF trail we are going to have them taken out and continue with IVF. If were successful with IVF we may continue TTC'ing for another one unassisted and find out.


Oops forgot to mention... I was awake for the exam but they are going to complete the removal in the Operating Room Friday under sedation.


----------



## Jenafyr4

~Brandy~ said:


> They were small so they didn't think that was the issue but we never know it could be possible. They could have been blocking sperm from getting in my cervix, they could of been blocking a tube so the egg couldnt get through easily.... and or they could be the reason for my MC :(
> 
> Time will tell we are so far down the IVF trail we are going to have them taken out and continue with IVF. If were successful with IVF we may continue TTC'ing for another one unassisted and find out.
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to mention... I was awake for the exam but they are going to complete the removal in the Operating Room Friday under sedation.

Good Luck...my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Stand on your head after you DTD!! I need to see some positives in this thread dammit

LOL! I put a pillow under my hips and had my legs up and DH was just shaking his head and laughing.

I hope everything goes well for you on Friday. :) I had my tongue biopsy done under sedation and I always act so goofy afterwards.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Stand on your head after you DTD!! I need to see some positives in this thread dammit
> 
> LOL! I put a pillow under my hips and had my legs up and DH was just shaking his head and laughing.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on Friday. :) I had my tongue biopsy done under sedation and I always act so goofy afterwards.Click to expand...

LOL the things we do...


----------



## Navygrrl

Jenafyr4 said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Stand on your head after you DTD!! I need to see some positives in this thread dammit
> 
> LOL! I put a pillow under my hips and had my legs up and DH was just shaking his head and laughing.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on Friday. :) I had my tongue biopsy done under sedation and I always act so goofy afterwards.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the things we do...Click to expand...

Sometimes I don't think it's very fair that men don't have to do all these extra things. Then again, when I was younger, getting pregnant didn't require any thought at all.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navygrrl said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Stand on your head after you DTD!! I need to see some positives in this thread dammit
> 
> LOL! I put a pillow under my hips and had my legs up and DH was just shaking his head and laughing.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on Friday. :) I had my tongue biopsy done under sedation and I always act so goofy afterwards.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL the things we do...Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes I don't think it's very fair that men don't have to do all these extra things. Then again, when I was younger, getting pregnant didn't require any thought at all.Click to expand...

Isnt that the truth...its a whole new world


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love your new avatar Jenafyr!

God, I wish I could go back to getting pregnant so easy. I used to complain about how fertile I was now, I would kill to be that fertile again.


----------



## stickybean4

Gosh me too. My first 3 kids have only 25 monthrs between then.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well gals, my HSG cycle is a bust, as AF showed this morning. Guess it was the crud after all....Oh well, as of now, I have decided I am done with the meds & sticks. This begins cycle #8 & I know that is a drop in the bucket compared to most on this page, but I'm tired emotionally & physically.I have managed to gain back 30 pounds since surgery, have zits & mood swings of a teenager & miss our life "pre-TR" lol Dh & I had a long talk & he is in agreement. If God sees fit to Bless us with a little one then we will be overjoyed, if not then I guess he knows best. So I guess that being said, we are in now officially just going to make sure we enjoy each other & see what the future brings.....Who knows we may change our minds in a cycle or 2 & be right back in the midst of the craziness, but for now we need a break :/ Baby dust to each of you :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

cupcakestoy said:


> Well gals, my HSG cycle is a bust, as AF showed this morning. Guess it was the crud after all....Oh well, as of now, I have decided I am done with the meds & sticks. This begins cycle #8 & I know that is a drop in the bucket compared to most on this page, but I'm tired emotionally & physically.I have managed to gain back 30 pounds since surgery, have zits & mood swings of a teenager & miss our life "pre-TR" lol Dh & I had a long talk & he is in agreement. If God sees fit to Bless us with a little one then we will be overjoyed, if not then I guess he knows best. So I guess that being said, we are in now officially just going to make sure we enjoy each other & see what the future brings.....Who knows we may change our minds in a cycle or 2 & be right back in the midst of the craziness, but for now we need a break :/ Baby dust to each of you :)

Best of luck to u... ((HUGS))


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Well gals, my HSG cycle is a bust, as AF showed this morning. Guess it was the crud after all....Oh well, as of now, I have decided I am done with the meds & sticks. This begins cycle #8 & I know that is a drop in the bucket compared to most on this page, but I'm tired emotionally & physically.I have managed to gain back 30 pounds since surgery, have zits & mood swings of a teenager & miss our life "pre-TR" lol Dh & I had a long talk & he is in agreement. If God sees fit to Bless us with a little one then we will be overjoyed, if not then I guess he knows best. So I guess that being said, we are in now officially just going to make sure we enjoy each other & see what the future brings.....Who knows we may change our minds in a cycle or 2 & be right back in the midst of the craziness, but for now we need a break :/ Baby dust to each of you :)

Sorry to hear that AF showed up :hugs: But remember 1 cycle vs my 38 cycles they are all the same heart break seriously. I miss my pre TTC life as well. I wish you the best with the NTNP aspect who knows it could work by just merely reducing the stress of it all ;) The only BFP I got was in the only month out of 38 cycles that I didn't use OPKS or track anything!

This cycle since I am doing IVF is a dream actually... yes lots of doc appts and meds... but I dont have an alarm set to take a temp, I havent peed on any OPKS, I dont randomly stare at fertility friend hoping for those magic crosshairs..

I have alot of free time this month haha!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, my first BFP which ended as a CP was the first month I didn;t even think I would get pregnant because I went out of town the day I would have normally Oed. I didn't temp or anything and bang 2 weeks after I left I got a BFP, but unfortunately 3 days later FA showed herself 5 days late. It sounds cliche and we hear it all the time, but sometimes it is all it takes. Good luck. I hoep this NTNP works for you! :hugs:

Brandy, I too am loving this no temping, no OPKs. I haven't used any since March. The month we took a break, then last month we cancelled, and this month when AF decides she wants to visit I am doing injectables and the RE told me not to OPK or temp to leave all the worrying up to him. LOL I told him, "Gladly" I am so tired of temping every morning and stressing if we are going to miss O it is not even funny.


----------



## cj72

Sorry about af Cupcake. I hope this month is it for you :) 
Brandy, fx'd for your ivf to give you a sticky bean!

Galvan, the drugs weren't so bad. Fx'd for this to be your month!

Afm, 10 dpo just waiting out the longest tww ever. I usually have an 11 day LP unless clomid is involved...and this time theres that and more, so who knows when I will be considered late?


----------



## GalvanBaby

What all did you take CJ?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies! I still plan to see how everything goes for you all :) Hoping, like everyone says, that if we just stop stressing we will one day get a nice surprise :) It may take a month or 5 years, but at least we have the chance of it happening for us one day....CJ fx'd for you to get your bfp this week!!! Brandy, I so wish you the best with this IVF cycle :) I admire your perseverance to hang in there for 38 cycles! Galvan-Babydust for your sticky bean soon! Man, talk about ladies deserving a blessing! You guys are an inspiration to never give up on your dreams :) I'm not giving up either, just taking a more laid back approach....Loving my kiddos that I already have & thanking God for a beyond wonderful husband who loves me just the way I am....Feeling very Blessed today, inspite of a sad beginning.......


----------



## GalvanBaby

Aww Cupcakestoy, you made me tear up. Your words were so sweet. I really hope we all get our little TR miracles very soon. No matter how long you have been trying 5 months or more, it hurts each and every time. Given, it seems to hurt a little more now than when I first started, but it still hurts.

Brandy, 38 months is so wrong nobody should have to wait that long for their dreams to come true, btu as Cupcake said, you are a true inspiration for many of us. :hugs: I pray that you get your lil miracle from your IVF. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

We all will... Just sometimes it just takes a little longer than the others


----------



## jonnanne3

Ladies, I come in here from time to time to post about my experience. Just for encourgagement. To let you know that it CAN happen! 
I was 35 when I had my tr. My tubes were very short! 2.5 and 3.0 cm. We tried temping, charting, Clomid, Femara, injectibles, and IUI. We had 5 miscarriages over 4 years. Finally, I said enough was enough! I wanted our life back! After our last mc in December 2010, we stopped "trying" and then in March of 2011, we became pregnant with our precious Miss Addisyn! I was 39 when I got pregnant and 39 when she was born. My periods were all over the place and my cycles were anywhere from 24 days to 32 days and periods were HORRIBLE! They got worse after I had her. My husband had a vasectomy in March of 2012 and then I ended up getting a hysterectomy in March of this year. 
So ladies, it can happen. Even when you least expect it! Good luck to all of you as I know how hard this journey is! :hugs: and TONS of baby :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Jonnanne! We have missed you here! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I have a good feeling about this cycle...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> I have a good feeling about this cycle...


EEEEK! What's happening at your place, Cj? :happydance: anymore testing???:flower:


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> I have a good feeling about this cycle...

Yay we need some good news


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, take the time you need...we've all done this a time or two...you'll likely find yourself drawn right back into it:haha:...if you TRULY can say "no more"..what will be, will be..and really leave it...YOU ARE MY HERO:haha: Funny thing is, you might find after AF leaves and O starts to approach, you get a renewed sense of excitement and feel hopeful:winkwink: This is cycle 30 for me...still not giving up:thumbup: However, I do feel that I've relaxed a bit with all of it and am truly enjoying my babies that are growing up waaay too fast. One of my fears is that I will have spent YEARS consumed with TTC and still end up with no baby and look back with enormous regret at the time I missed with the family over hours spent with Dr. Google, on chat boards, charting, temping, "controlling" bd..when, where and how:dohh:..don't want to waste these good years while hubby and I are still "young" and the kids are still at home:) somewhere in all of it, there's a balance:flower: Hope the NTNP brings you your little one:baby::hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

cj72 said:


> I have a good feeling about this cycle...

:happydance: Did you test again?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> I have a good feeling about this cycle...

SPILL THE BEANS!! OMG you cannot just post that and leave............


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok CJ I know you are home from work now so come on get back on here and give us more info. The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lol right.....we wanna know!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

K I'm staring at my phone waiting for the thread to update.. I need a hobby


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok now, I am going to fix dinner and then I want to see something on here CJ!! I am so freaking excited for you!!!

I agree Brandy, me too.


----------



## cj72

Nauseous as crap for the last few days and my bs are killing me. Im a meat eater and want nothing to do with meat! Testing tomorrow am!! Whats for dinner Galvan...I'm craving veggies? Lol.

Sorry, it's dds bday today so we've been celebrating!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, come to Mexico CJ. I am having salad and tacos. OHHHH this is so exciting!! I have a feeling the Cheri22 was right for you!!! I will definitely be on here tomorrow morning to see what the result is!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lol right.....we wanna know!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just go POAS now... I will wait!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> Just go POAS now... I will wait!

:rofl: I feel the same way:haha: good thing Cj is in the eastern time zone...she'll have POAS by the time you roll outta bed:haha:

CJ...I HOPE IT'S BFP FOR YOU GIRL:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

I'm praying for you, CJ!!!! It's about time our resident optimist gets her dream come true!! You truly have the best attitude of anyone I know. :flower:

NTNP worked for me!!!! Hope it does for you, Cupcake!! :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! CJ it's 3am here, yet I see no POAS results yet???? lol WAKE UP & PEE!!!lol Geez, looks like I'm the one who needs a hobby :/


----------



## cj72

Ok, so here's your update. I could be seeing things, but I swear I see a very very very light line! Don't get too excited-it could be an evap. I'll do it again tomorrow am. Could the 30th time be the one???


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Ok, so here's your update. I could be seeing things, but I swear I see a very very very light line! Don't get too excited-it could be an evap. I'll do it again tomorrow am. Could the 30th time be the one???

Eek eeke eek. I have everything crossed for you its not a pretty sight.


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> Ok, so here's your update. I could be seeing things, but I swear I see a very very very light line! Don't get too excited-it could be an evap. I'll do it again tomorrow am. Could the 30th time be the one???

How many DPO are you? Faith for you...

AFM....I have a tropical storm moving through these parts...yee-haw...lol Hoping the power goes out at work...if it gets to bad I will be heading home to be with my kiddos, yesterday was the last day of school....No symptoms here....I looked REALLY skinny today, stress (I cant eat when I'm SAD) can do that... DH is home, but it just feels off....I pray that changes...Dr wants me to early test tomorrow which will be 11 or so dpo, but I'm feeling crampy and gassy, so I'm sure AF is on her way (due to start Monday) Hope everyone is doing good...


----------



## cj72

12dpo. Just got a pos opk too...I've waited so long that I can't believe it!!! Should I if the hpt was really light? 
Jen, I hope it works out for you guys!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj!!!! Your chart looks great!! +opk is a good sign too!!! OMG! So, so excited for you:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

cj72 said:


> 12dpo. Just got a pos opk too...I've waited so long that I can't believe it!!! Should I if the hpt was really light?
> Jen, I hope it works out for you guys!

Thank you....IDK how the + opk's work with hpt.....Fx for you

our old pastor is now a member of a church that's real close to us and has different programs for struggling relationships....I think we need a program for butthead husbands... :haha: but hey I'm willing to try whatever....


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ OMG!!! I would love to see the test!! I had a + OPK from about 14DPO until I started losing the baby at 5w4d. My BFP was very light on 12DPO and slowly got darker. It just depends when you implanted. It looks like you just implanted a few days ago so that is good!! I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!! I am so excited for you!!

AFM, CD1!!!! Finally she found me, I guess I confused her ugly ass moving around so much. LOL I have never been so happy to see AF! 1st IUI cycle is now in business!

Jenafyr, we so do need a program for butthead husbands! Mine can be right up there at times too.


----------



## dpitts1341

Go get a frer an test again this afternoon! Also what did u do different this month?


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> CJ OMG!!! I would love to see the test!! I had a + OPK from about 14DPO until I started losing the baby at 5w4d. My BFP was very light on 12DPO and slowly got darker. It just depends when you implanted. It looks like you just implanted a few days ago so that is good!! I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!! I am so excited for you!!
> 
> AFM, CD1!!!! Finally she found me, I guess I confused her ugly ass moving around so much. LOL I have never been so happy to see AF! 1st IUI cycle is now in business!
> 
> Jenafyr, we so do need a program for butthead husbands! Mine can be right up there at times too.

LOL, if we were successful in rehabilitation we would be millionaires....:haha:

YAY for AF....and YAY for IUI

CJ....I'm so excited for you....:hugs: prayers and hugs your way


----------



## jasminep0489

Oh wow, CJ!!! Positive OPK means you're more than likely seeing a line on the HPT and not an evap. Because you know you're not ovulating this late. I had positive OPKs when I found out I was preggers with Eli! OMG I hope this is finally your turn!!!!! :hugs:

Jenafyr- The OPKs look for a hormone that has the same chemical makeup as HCG hormones. OPKs lack one chemical that HCG has can't remember what it is but it will test positive when you are producing the HCG hormone because it will pick up the other two chemicals. It's been a year since I read all that stuff but that's a basic understanding. Just know if you're out of HPTs you can test with the OPKs. Not 100% of course but you know how we POASaholics are....lol


----------



## Navygrrl

My boys are silly.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Navygrrl/2stache_zps7b098211.jpg


----------



## cj72

dpitts1341 said:


> Go get a frer an test again this afternoon! Also what did u do different this month?

I probably will get one Saturday ( my 41st bday) 

I did start taking ovuboost and I used preseed, but Ive used that before. 

I'm not believing it until I see a darker line. I think its shock.


----------



## stickybean4

So excited for you cj! Congtats. When I got my first bfp. I couldn't believe it either. It didn't really kick in for me until my first scan.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd cj!!!! :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, are you going to do a cheapie in the morning? You can't possibly leave us hanging until Saturday:wacko::haha:

Btw, congrats on the birthday celebration with your daughter. My "baby" girl just turned 11 on May 30th. We had an afternoon tea party with all her cousins for the celebration:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navy, silly, indeed! lol! How old are your boys? :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy and faith you have beautiful kiddos!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Gorgeous kids Navy and Faith!!


----------



## cj72

Great pics of the kids, guys ;)

Yep, another ic, prob a dollar tree one and then I will get a frer after work for sat morning ;) We're doing a pizza party sleepover Sat for my dd. Not telling OH a thing til Fathers Day!!! Oh, and my temp is way up...98.90


----------



## GalvanBaby

I planned on telling OH in a really cute way, but I couldn't hold it in. LOL I doubt I will be able to tell him in a cute way this time either. We will be doing IUI so he will be very observative to my testing also he will be there to get the results. Oh well, that is ok. We will have the gender reveal party though. :)


----------



## cj72

Ohhh, that would be a cool thing to do! I am so nauseous. Got some soup and half a sandwich at lunch, but could only eat 1/2 of the 1/2. Ate the other 1/2 for dinner and that is trying its best NOT to stay down.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Ohhh, that would be a cool thing to do! I am so nauseous. Git some soup and half a sandwich at lunch, but could only eat 1/2 of the 1/2. Ate the other 1/2 for dinner and that is trying its best NOT to stay down.

Woohoo!!:happydance: can't wait to hear!


----------



## GalvanBaby

OHHH! :happydance: Sounding so promising!! I literally can't wait for tomorrow!! How am I going to sleep tonight??!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Can't wait to see, cj! KMFX!!!

My boys are 14 and 13. They're 17 months apart. Right now the plan is to get some more of the mustache glasses and make it our family photo for Christmas. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Go CJ....its Ur birthday....lol woot-woot


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats pretty awesome CJ... I will be creepin to see. Now sure how with it I will be after my surgery tomorrow but I cant wait to see the results on Saturday!

I demand pics.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow Brandy! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navy, great idea for the family photo!:haha:

Brandy, very funny avatar:haha: I hope everything goes smoothly with your surgery:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Thats pretty awesome CJ... I will be creepin to see. Now sure how with it I will be after my surgery tomorrow but I cant wait to see the results on Saturday!
> 
> I demand pics.

Prayers for you today :)


----------



## cj72

Prayers are with you Brandy!!

Navy, what a great idea!!!

Wish I could uplod a pic, but this phone doesnt cooperate. Dollar tree is showing a vey faint line, ic is too. Opk too. Not any darker than yesterday though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Prayers are with you Brandy!!
> 
> Navy, what a great idea!!!
> 
> Wish I could uplod a pic, but this phone doesnt cooperate. Dollar tree is showing a vey faint line, ic is too. Opk too. Not any darker than yesterday though.

Are they having you come in for HCG draw since you had the IUI? Hoping for the best for you!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Prayers are with you Brandy!!
> 
> Navy, what a great idea!!!
> 
> Wish I could uplod a pic, but this phone doesnt cooperate. Dollar tree is showing a vey faint line, ic is too. Opk too. Not any darker than yesterday though.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: looking good, Cj!! If you're seeing faint lines PLUS your temp is still up!!!... everything is pointing to THE BEST birthday gift ever!! So tomorrow it's the frer?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls. The crappy part is no food before surgery... Which isn't until 11 am. I am up now for work and starving blah I will live. Thanks for all the well wishes. 

Can't wait to see the frer cj!


----------



## cj72

They said not til next next week. They dont believe that even though I have the neg tests after that last hcg shot that it could be pos. yet. Getting a headache and bbs dont hurt so bad today ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ, my trigger was out of my system at 7DPO. If you had negatives already, then this BFP is for real!!! You are 13DPO so I highly doubt it is the trigger. You are pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

Thinking of you this morning, Brandy. I hope everything goes smoothly.

CJ - I'm so excited for you. :) I can't wait to see pics. Your chart looks so good.


----------



## momsbaby

Praying for you Brandy.

Cj praying for you as well, may god bless you with a wonderful bday gift!!

Hubby and I are finally settled into our new home in TX. I'm back to working, now to get the bills caught back up and save some money and I can get this reversal set. Still lookin like November will be the month :)


----------



## cj72

Thanks :) I hope so. I get off work in 2 hours and hitting up Walgreens! Bbs havent hurt all day ( aren't they still supposed to hurt?) But Ive wanted to puke all day.


----------



## jasminep0489

cj72 said:


> Prayers are with you Brandy!!
> 
> Navy, what a great idea!!!
> 
> Wish I could uplod a pic, but this phone doesnt cooperate. Dollar tree is showing a vey faint line, ic is too. Opk too. Not any darker than yesterday though.

Girl if the dollar tree is showing then you are definitely PREGNANT!!! I was a week and a half late when I first tested with Eli and it was a faint line! I can't tell you how happy I am for you sweetie! Those DT tests need a higher level of HCG than the ICs for sure. :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

cj72 said:


> Thanks :) I hope so. I get off work in 2 hours and hitting up Walgreens! Bbs havent hurt all day ( aren't they still supposed to hurt?) But Ive wanted to puke all day.

If it helps, I didn't have sore boobs with any of my babies until weeks after BFPs, and then it was the "OH MY GAWD IT WOULD HURT LESS TO SLICE MY NIPPLES WITH GLASS" kind of pain. :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

oh I am so excited!! now I just wanna wake up to see what CJ says lol

Glad you're all settled now moms.... relocating is no easy task :( Stressssful!

Baby dust you all omw to surgery see you on the other side! It's an easy peasy one anyway just another stepping stone to that beautiful baby I will hopefully get soon!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, I've heard NO sore bbs is bigger sign of bfp!!! 

Momsbaby, glad to hear you're getting settled...hmmmm...Texas & summer...yikes! Stay in where you have A/C:hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cj, are you going to do a cheapie in the morning? You can't possibly leave us hanging until Saturday:wacko::haha:
> 
> Btw, congrats on the birthday celebration with your daughter. My "baby" girl just turned 11 on May 30th. We had an afternoon tea party with all her cousins for the celebration:)

Awww, afternoon tea party. What an excellent birthday idea!! They grow so fast! My baby girl will be 16 this December! I'm teaching her drive now. My oldest boy just turned 14 a few months back. It's unreal how quick they go from babies to teenagers. Now I appreciate my baby boy even more cause I do know how fast he will grow up. 


Good luck on the surgery, Brandy!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girlies, in our very best efforts to conceive and hang on to the little ones... I came across this while researching good fertility/bad fertility foods

Quote taken from another sight: 

posted this on the AT group thought I'd stick it here too!

I was reading up on this as normally all I drink is flavoured water, dilute mixes, and I dont normally use sugar I use the "fake" sugar, splenda but this stuff is TERRIBLE for fertility and growing fetus'!

this is just 1 site

https://getpregnant.org/featured-right/the-truth-about-aspartame-and-infertility

It may even make your body "abort" as this stuff is so powerful and the side effects from using this stuff it crazy!

If you search artificial sweeteners when trying to concieve or even just aspartame the list of side effects is shocking!

Last month I fell pregnant but had an early MC and maybe my overuse of aspartame caused this because all I was drinking was sparkling flavoured water, thinking it was good because its water but nope! very bad so maybe this caused the MC!

the start of march cycle for me march 6th I cut out all aspartame drinks or artificial sweeteners on cereal just used real sugar when i needed to! I just found out I'm pregnant and I know for sure I will not be drinking my fizzy water anymore just plain water


----------



## GalvanBaby

That makes me glad I never changed to Splenda like I had planned.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I honestly haven't read the link because my attention span has not yet recovered yet. However, I use splenda in my coffee and tea. I would say about 10 packets max a week I wonder if thats enough to cause much harm.

One time when I was dieting I stopped using sugar in all my drinks and only used sweet and low so I got so used to it that when I put sugar in stuff it either doesnt taste right or it takes 10x the quantity to max the sweetness level I was going for.


----------



## cj72

I honestly dont know what to think. Bfn on frer, and one of those lines that makes you wonder if its actually there or not on the ic and dollar tree. The opk is still showing strong but not as dark as the control. Ive heard that older women always have some hcg in their system that can show pos on sensitive tests. These are what Ive always used tho. Kinda funny this would happen on the same time I do injectables and kick out 6 eggs for the first time. I turn 41 today and its 14 dpo. Temps are still up and af isnt here yet, so I'm not out yet, but these lines or lack of are making me wonder if I had a cp.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> I honestly dont know what to think. Bfn on frer, and one of those lines that makes you wonder if its actually there or not on the ic and dollar tree. The opk is still showing strong but not as dark as the control. Ive heard that older women always have some hcg in their system that can show pos on sensitive tests. These are what Ive always used tho. Kinda funny this would happen on the same time I do injectables and kick out 6 eggs for the first time. I turn 41 today and its 14 dpo. Temps are still up and af isnt here yet, so I'm not out yet, but these lines or lack of are making me wonder if I had a cp.

Thats really strange. I would think that the frer would of detected it. I will continue to stalk you waiting for the good news :coffee::hugs:


----------



## cj72

Thanks ;) How are you feeling Brandy?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Same boat CJ...I had a faint pos on a Walmart brand now nothing....I'm saving my frer but took an Answer this morning BFN. I'm not confident about this month anyway, but I always hope.... Happy Birthday CJ....Brandy I hope Ur feeling better...Love u ladies.. Have a good weekend


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy Birthday CJ!! That is odd about your test. I will definitely be stalking this weekend to see what happens. FX!!

Jenafyr, FX yours ends up being a BFP too!

Brandy, hopefully you are feeling better.

AFM, I start my injections tonight. I am so nervous! I would love to practice beforehand, but the don't have sterile water or anything to practice with here. I think, I will have a nurse friend do one tonight and show me how to do it that way I can do the second one. I pretty much know how to do it, but I am worried I will chicken out when it is time.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:cake::friends: I hope af stays away!! This must be the longest lp you've had?! Is that a common side effect with injectables? It sure seems to be a good sign that your temp is still up! :)

Brandy, hope your surgery went as planned!:hugs:

Galvan, I don't blame you a bit for being nervous about the shots! I would be the very same way!!! Good plan with having your nurse friend do the first one! :hugs:

Jen, hope af takes a hike for you as well!!

Afm, 5dpo...food co-op today, office work, yard work..already wishing for a nap ..lol! I think it's the sudden hot weather...makes me feel drained:wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls links am back in order 100%.they gave me pain m ds but I didn't end up needing them.


----------



## Navygrrl

Happy Birthday CJ! KMFX for you!

Brandy - glad you are feeling better. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG I hate posting from my phone rofl... Looks like I am on drugs haha


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> OMG I hate posting from my phone rofl... Looks like I am on drugs haha

Lol! I was wondering if you were dipping into the pain meds after all:haha:


----------



## cj72

Looks like cycle 30 is a bust. Af arrived this morning even though my temps are still high. Dont know whether it was a cp or false pos on the tests, but leaning towards a cp. Cheri22 is batting a 1000 isn't she Galvan?


----------



## Jenafyr4

CJ...Cheri 22 said June for me too, as month u find out, month u conceive, or birth month...so if ages right I will conceive this month or September...
Afm....af due tomorrow...haven't tested...I know in out. It's ok becuz I need to work on my marriage first.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: CJ. DOn't count yourself out yet. I had a 3 day AF when I got my BFP in April. Mine didn't end so well, but that was only because the embryo quit developing. But, if you are out, you still have one more cycle in June to prove Miss CHeri22 right. :winkwink: :hugs:

She said June for me too so we shall see. Looks liek we are going to have a lot of babies come 9 months or June of next year. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I forgot, I took my 1st injections last night. I didn't feel the prick, but the med burnt like HEll!! I guess I will let it sit for a few minutes like recommended before injecting it tonight. The bloating has already started!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I forgot, I took my 1st injections last night. I didn't feel the prick, but the med burnt like HEll!! I guess I will let it sit for a few minutes like recommended before injecting it tonight. The bloating has already started!

How exciting Galvan!


I start Lupron Friday. I haven't heard alot of bad side effects from that aside from the hot flashes which are going to suck in the summer time haha. But I will just hope they are minimal.... I just cant wait to get to the stimming and get it over with. I have read to much about OHSS it's making me super nervous.

The one theme that seems to help with ohss is to immediately upon HCG trigger begin drinking tons of gatorade, eat salty foods, high protein, low carbs.

The salt should keep the fluid in your system versus in your body cavity which is where it causes issues. I couldnt figure out what the salt was good for now I know. So I am thinking ostrich jerky or turkey jerky since they are super high in protein and high in sodium :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will definitely be going to buy jerky, Gatorade and other high salt high protein foods. As for carbs, well I have that one down. My addiction. LOL

I had a huge corpus lutem cyst last time. COuld that have been a slight OHSS?


----------



## cj72

Cheri 22 predicted a feb baby, so thats a bust or maybe it wasnt. Im sure I had a cp or early mc cause I havent had anything but a very light dark pink period since long before TR. Its brick red with lots of huge clots (tmi sorry) and its heavier than normal.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Cheri 22 predicted a feb baby, so thats a bust or maybe it wasnt. Im sure I had a cp or early mc cause I havent had anything but a very light dark pink period since long before TR. Its brick red with lots of huge clots (tmi sorry) and its heavier than normal.

Aww im sorry :( Why do we have to deal with so much crap! I hope you it all works out for you soon.

I was predicted a boy that came from a cycle that starts in June... so we shall see if they are right.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj, so sorry af found you:nope: what a rotten birthday gift:growlmad:

I read often of women getting a bfp the cycle AFTER doing a medicated cycle:thumbup: i hope that's the case for you:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry CJ....Wish they would have had you come in for labs, that way you would know for sure what has happened. Not trying to discourage you, but for me my periods are usually HEAVY with clots on the 1st couple of days, the cycles I did Clomid, but usually just last 3 days total....Maybe that's not the case for everyone though.....Hang in there....


----------



## cj72

Thanks ladies. I'm not losing hope. I've done prob 8 rounds of clomid and not had a period like this since I was a teenager.


----------



## Jenafyr4

CD2 for me....Its kind of a relief. I wont be "trying" until I feel better about my marriage. My dh talks a good game, but his actions don't support it. I love him, and want a happy ending, but adding a baby isn't a magic cure. 

I'm not going anywhere though.... You ladies are like family and I will still follow and support your journeys, then hopefully soon I can join you...


----------



## AngienDaniel

This month has been hectic! Since I came to Washington there has just been busy, busy all around me. I have a new place/new people to adjust to, and let me tell you, from West Virginia to Washington State is a HUGE difference in culture.. ; ) I had my first miscarriage, which I am still waiting for the start of my next cycle, my daughter will be here on the 18th. I haven't seen her little face in a month. (Her dad and I share custody.) I am on my last college class of the semester and my boy will be in high school this next term.. It's so hard to keep up.

Cj... I am so very sorry for your chemical. Everyone keeps telling me that at least I know I can get pregnant. I know that is a small consolation, but a very big hope. I am praying for you.

Jenafyr... I am sorry about you getting caught by the witch but definitely agree with what you said about babies not being a magic cure. I know sometimes I want to have a little one so bad it washes out the need to be careful of things around me, like finances and for sure the emotions of others. Especially around o time. I don't usually think of my hubby's feelings of being used for just making babies.:blush:

Galvan.. I hope you get your little one this cycle.

Faith and Navy... those kids are super cute. I LOVED the little party dress and honestly the fact that your little one wanted a tea party. My 11 year old would cry buckets of tears. I wish my child were more quiet to enjoy something as priceless as a tea party. 
Navy, those boys look like they know how to have fun! I have a 14 year old and he is ALWAYS joking like that too. My Dad says that my son would laugh at a truck full of dead babies.. I figure that is a pretty exact statement since he laughs and jokes about EVERYTHING, even the things that he shouldn't.

Hoping everyone is good for this week ahead.:flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Jenafyr......i too married a younger guy this go round... swear i go round and round with him....having the baby made tgings worse but im sticking it out! Ive done it with four on my own and not afraid to do it with five. I hope things get better for u!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> CD2 for me....Its kind of a relief. I wont be "trying" until I feel better about my marriage. My dh talks a good game, but his actions don't support it. I love him, and want a happy ending, but adding a baby isn't a magic cure.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere though.... You ladies are like family and I will still follow and support your journeys, then hopefully soon I can join you...[/QUOTE) Bravo Jen!


----------



## cupcakestoy

My DH is SOOOO Funny! Asked me last night when our "marathon" was to begin, reminded him that the "marathon" has turned into NTNP. He says "How bout more trying, less preventing???" LOL Then he wanted to know when I was Ovulating. Told him my app says Sunday or Monday.....He's developing a "master plan!" LMBO


----------



## cj72

Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ArmySpouse

Good morning ladies! Sorry I have been MIA but its been a crazy month for me graduations, getting ready for our move back to the states, etc. I'm a bit nervous AF is due today and no signs. I don't want to get excited but I sure thought I was out this month OH and I didn't really do our baby dance while I though I was ovulating, we got into a huge fight. We where active a day before I was supposed to be fertile according to the app I'm using. Question should I test today or should I wait until tomorrow? I couldn't help myself and told my husband. Af always shows in the middle of the night without fail. I hope I am it will be nice to tell the family when we go back to the states next week. Please ladies pray for me.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Well ladies I guess I'm out, I took two pregnancy tests and they where both negative. However they where some Italian brand but I'm not testing again until maybe Saturday if AF does not show. Good luck to you all. I can't help but feel disappointed.


----------



## stickybean4

Good Luck army spouse! You are not out until the witch shows her ugly face.. : ). Hoping she stays away


----------



## cj72

Hang in there Armyspouse. Stickybean is right. 

I called my RE and spoke directly to him...thats a first...he doesnt believe the mthrfr gene has anything to do with hanging on to a pregnancy. I told him I believed it just didn't stick. He said not to worry about my age yet, that I had a great response to the meds and we can try again in the fall. Love, love, love this doctor! Now my gyn is another issue. I called Fri and made an appt for Monday. I have hit my deductible and Still they wanted $450 up front before they'd see me! Wth is that?!?! Ive only been to see him for paps, its not as if I owe a bill or something. I am looking for a new one. Thats redamndiculous!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I should meet the witch tomorrow or next Wednesday. Hummm.. Will she trick me or treat me? I have back pain tonight but no bloating at all this cycle. I don't feel pregnant at all. Guess I will have to move on to a March baby. I got two b-days in March in my house, might as well try to add a third. Praying for all the beautiful dreams we have of our hopeful little ones!!


----------



## Navygrrl

8dpo. Not feeling it, but not totally giving up yet. I'm due for AF on Saturday, unless my LP magically changes.


----------



## AngienDaniel

The witchy hasn't shown herself yet but the backache and belly cramps are in bloom. I feel like I did last month. My boobs are falling out of my bra, my veins in my chest are super blue/green. My emotions are wacked out. I haven't tested. I am scared to death. Not to see a negative, but to see a positive. I am afraid to have another miscarriage. I don't have to pee as much as I did last month, but I don't drink much. I wish I had waited one month before I started trying again. How do women get over this paralyzing fear? I am stunted from testing for fear of being pregnant when that is the thing I want most. It's insane! Every pain I feel, cramp, or backache is staggering my days. The pain I felt from that miscarriage was awful. I am a praying woman. I love my God. I know His ways are past understanding, but this is very difficult. I am scared out of my mind to get a positive pregnancy test. I am on the list for the asylum. I should be top name on that list. I am headed to Walmart later for a supply of tests. Even if I am not pregnant I will still keep pushing myself farther along Crazy Road. I have to be nutty to keep trying despite all losses.. I guess maybe that's the point of living though. Sorry about the crazy rant.. My hormones are wacky. : (( :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

AngienDaniel said:


> The witchy hasn't shown herself yet but the backache and belly cramps are in bloom. I feel like I did last month. My boobs are falling out of my bra, my veins in my chest are super blue/green. My emotions are wacked out. I haven't tested. I am scared to death. Not to see a negative, but to see a positive. I am afraid to have another miscarriage. I don't have to pee as much as I did last month, but I don't drink much. I wish I had waited one month before I started trying again. How do women get over this paralyzing fear? I am stunted from testing for fear of being pregnant when that is the thing I want most. It's insane! Every pain I feel, cramp, or backache is staggering my days. The pain I felt from that miscarriage was awful. I am a praying woman. I love my God. I know His ways are past understanding, but this is very difficult. I am scared out of my mind to get a positive pregnancy test. I am on the list for the asylum. I should be top name on that list. I am headed to Walmart later for a supply of tests. Even if I am not pregnant I will still keep pushing myself farther along Crazy Road. I have to be nutty to keep trying despite all losses.. I guess maybe that's the point of living though. Sorry about the crazy rant.. My hormones are wacky. : (( :cry:

:hugs: It will all work out how it's supposed to:hugs: Your fears are normal! Looking forward to your update, once you feel ready to poas:)


----------



## AngienDaniel

If I can get a test tonight, I am gonna use that thing.. : ) Just gotta get my hubby to hurry home from work today so I can head out to Walmart. : ))


----------



## cj72

Fx'd Angie!! 

Jenny Renny predicted a boy I conceive in July from a cycle I start in July due April 4, 2014. 

Cheri22 who was right last month, said a girl and June (conceive month, find out month, or birth month). Guess we will see how this plays out. Gotta say 30 months of trying and Cheri got it right, so my moneys on her!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I got some bittersweet news today. My lil brother's baby was born. I hope he was able to be there to atleast see his lil boy. They say he looks just like him, I can't wait to see his pictures. I am happy because we still have a little piece of my brother here, but so sad because he will never get to hold his only child nor will he get to do all the things a daddy does with his lil boy. This lil boy will always know who my brother was and that he was so excited about this baby. I just wish he could be here to meet his son.


----------



## cj72

Aw, at least his son is there for your family. I'm sure he'll grow up being told stories of his dad.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yes he definitely will. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## GalvanBaby

My brother's baby.:cloud9: He would be so proud! I just know he is watching down on him today.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







Lil russ's baby.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cj72

He is precious, Galvan!! How beautiful!

Brandy, how are you doing?

I think I have a cyst on each ovary. They are bothersome when I sit or lay down.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Your brother left a beautiful little piece of himself behind, Galvan. He is beautiful.

Cj.. I hope you get your little one in July. That's my birth month so I happen to favor that month. :haha:

I tested last night and it was negative. I am not really sure about my cycle this month. I had o pain on the cd9 and cd15. I counted cd9 as my day because I figured if I didn't start when I should then I could assume that it was cd15 instead. I am supposed to start today. Not a sign of the witch.. My boobs are huge though. I also had to get up in the middle of the night and pee, which I have never have to do, but I did drink water yesterday which I never do either.. :haha:
I don't really care anymore. I mean I do want to have a baby but I am sick of being obsessive about it. I just want life to happen. I want to trust that as each day goes by, I will find the strength for that day. 
If my period is coming, I hope it hurries along it's snail-ey way. I got babies to keep trying for....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Faith for all you ladies...

Galvan he is beautiful


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!

Hello CJ are you pregnant? Sorry if I missed something. I see you say Cheri was right


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey everyone no real new from me. I am in a weird place with ttc because they have me on bcp right now so no way I can get a BFP. Kinda excited that tomorrow I start Lupron injections! That only to send me into a menopausal state tho so the can get ready to stimulate my ovaries... Just one more thing to check off the list. I counted today and I have seen the doctor or had testing or blood work 26 times since February 19th I can't wait to be pregnant and over this hurdle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I take my last injection tonight and go for monitoring Saturday at 10AM. I have very little bloating so I am worried that the injections didn't do much this time. I am praying I am pleasantly surprised Saturday though.

Brandy for how long will you take the Lupron?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, such a precious baby:cloud9: I'm sure he'll grow-up with so many stories of his dad, he'll feel like he new him:hugs:
Fx'd for your BFP this cycle:happydance:

Brandy, 26 times!!! I can't imagine! Like you said, it will all be worth it once you're growing a baby bump:hugs:

Angie, sorry for BFN:nope: although not using morning urine might have also been the issue...perhaps you're still too early to detect in evening sample:shrug:

Cj, sorry to hear of the cyst pain:growlmad: that nasty, nasty clomid! 

Cupcake, glad your dh is excited about continuing in this journey...certainly has its emotional ups and downs:dohh::hugs:

Afm, currently 10 dpo...af should be coming on Tuesday but I may test on Sunday...if there's ANYTHING on my chart that gives me a glimmer of hope. Thought it would be a priceless Father's Day present:) Although our 20th wedding anniversary is Wednesday...that would be a fabulous time to find out, too! Ahhh, well, I can dream, right? I've had some cramps and lower back pain on and off today, so very possible AF will be here earlier than she's supposed to...shortening my LP by a few days:growlmad: I find myself wanting to get to bed early just so I can wake up early and see what my temp is:dohh::haha: Need to probably work on some bigger goals, eh? :wacko: I did get my closet cleaned out today and have 2 garbage bags full of clothes for the thrift store! :thumbup: :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I take my last injection tonight and go for monitoring Saturday at 10AM. I have very little bloating so I am worried that the injections didn't do much this time. I am praying I am pleasantly surprised Saturday though.
> 
> Brandy for how long will you take the Lupron?

Looks like my calendar says 14th-28th I take 10 units and the 28th through the trigger shot on the 8th I take 5 units... so a while :(


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hello CJ are you pregnant? Sorry if I missed something. I see you say Cheri was rightClick to expand...

Hey, I had a faint bfp which went away and af showed. With the symptoms, Im sure I had an early miscarriage. The readings were new ones, but cheri22 was right. How arw you doing?


----------



## cj72

FaithHopeLove said:


> Faith, What a great present! Fx'd for a fathers day bfp!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, that is a lot. Hopefully, these are subcutaneous.

Faith: Thanks and yes he will. FX for a Father's Day BFP!!!

I finished my last injection and this one hurt! :( Now the wait for monitoring starts. Hopefully, I will be ready for trigger and IUI in a few days.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Galvan, such a precious baby:cloud9: I'm sure he'll grow-up with so many stories of his dad, he'll feel like he new him:hugs:
> Fx'd for your BFP this cycle:happydance:
> 
> Brandy, 26 times!!! I can't imagine! Like you said, it will all be worth it once you're growing a baby bump:hugs:
> 
> Angie, sorry for BFN:nope: although not using morning urine might have also been the issue...perhaps you're still too early to detect in evening sample:shrug:
> 
> Cj, sorry to hear of the cyst pain:growlmad: that nasty, nasty clomid!
> 
> Cupcake, glad your dh is excited about continuing in this journey...certainly has its emotional ups and downs:dohh::hugs:
> 
> Afm, currently 10 dpo...af should be coming on Tuesday but I may test on Sunday...if there's ANYTHING on my chart that gives me a glimmer of hope. Thought it would be a priceless Father's Day present:) Although our 20th wedding anniversary is Wednesday...that would be a fabulous time to find out, too! Ahhh, well, I can dream, right? I've had some cramps and lower back pain on and off today, so very possible AF will be here earlier than she's supposed to...shortening my LP by a few days:growlmad: I find myself wanting to get to bed early just so I can wake up early and see what my temp is:dohh::haha: Need to probably work on some bigger goals, eh? :wacko: I did get my closet cleaned out today and have 2 garbage bags full of clothes for the thrift store! :thumbup: :)

 Fx'd for you Faith!!! Would loved to have been able to suprise dh on Father's Day, but who wouldn't lol. How's the temps looking??



~Brandy~ said:


> Hey everyone no real new from me. I am in a weird place with ttc because they have me on bcp right now so no way I can get a BFP. Kinda excited that tomorrow I start Lupron injections! That only to send me into a menopausal state tho so the can get ready to stimulate my ovaries... Just one more thing to check off the list. I counted today and I have seen the doctor or had testing or blood work 26 times since February 19th I can't wait to be pregnant and over this hurdle!

 Brandy all I can say is WOW!:wacko: lol Bless you. I haven't researched much on IVF, but why do they have to put you into menopausal state to do retrieval? Sorry if thats a dumb question. When do we get to the good stuff....Getting you knocked up??? lol



GalvanBaby said:


> Brandy, that is a lot. Hopefully, these are subcutaneous.
> 
> Faith: Thanks and yes he will. FX for a Father's Day BFP!!!
> 
> I finished my last injection and this one hurt! :( Now the wait for monitoring starts. Hopefully, I will be ready for trigger and IUI in a few days.

Best wishes on your upcoming scan & IUI!!! Your nephew is gorgeous!!!:happydance:


AFM, nothing new here except restarted Weight Watchers this week....Excited to drop some post TR weight lol Let the baby dance begin!!:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I am FINALLY getting our furniture after about 5 weeks. I am glad to finally have a couch and kitchen table.

Brandy, that is a lot of things to do. I bet for this one year it will be Christmas in July! 

Faith, first Happy 20th!! That is quite a feat nowadays. I have had a few days of backache and belly cramps... one day I had to take aspirin it was so bad, I thought for sure the witch was on her way. 

My symptoms this month have been this.
First, and yes I know it is a weird symptom but I noticed it last month when I was pregnant... super oily hair.
I have not been bloated but I have had a different pinching feeling rather than crampy feeling than I had last month.
HEADACHES... Behind my eyes. they only last for a few hours but they are real nice and achey..
BIGGEST one... I have been sssososoosososo tired!! I sleep whenever I can. 
I have been super emotional. I cried about a pack of snacks I remembered that I bought in West Virginia.. :haha:
I have to get up in the night to pee. I have super boobies now, seriously they are about a cup larger cause I am small anyway.. They ache. Like there are long sharp pains that go through the inside of them every so often. And the veins are so noticeable where before they were not.
The next strongest symptom for me was my body temperature. It is has been roasting me and the hubby at night. I am sweating at night. I also have very vivid violent dreams and all of them include a child or me pregnant in a violent situation. It's yucky to dream violently every night.
I have been craving chocolate donuts so bad and have been eating them for breakfast. 

You were right, Faith. I must have been too early along to tell with evening urine because I took a test this morning and it is a very light positive. I have not told my husband yet since I am scared about another miscarriage even though I have felt for some time I was pregnant again. I am also waiting for a darker positive. I don't know when my o day was, but I am assuming it was cd15 which would make me 9dpo..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie!:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::baby: hoping and praying it's a keeper this time!:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well this weekend. I am FINALLY getting our furniture after about 5 weeks. I am glad to finally have a couch and kitchen table.
> 
> Brandy, that is a lot of things to do. I bet for this one year it will be Christmas in July!
> 
> Faith, first Happy 20th!! That is quite a feat nowadays. I have had a few days of backache and belly cramps... one day I had to take aspirin it was so bad, I thought for sure the witch was on her way.
> 
> My symptoms this month have been this.
> First, and yes I know it is a weird symptom but I noticed it last month when I was pregnant... super oily hair.
> I have not been bloated but I have had a different pinching feeling rather than crampy feeling than I had last month.
> HEADACHES... Behind my eyes. they only last for a few hours but they are real nice and achey..
> BIGGEST one... I have been sssososoosososo tired!! I sleep whenever I can.
> I have been super emotional. I cried about a pack of snacks I remembered that I bought in West Virginia.. :haha:
> I have to get up in the night to pee. I have super boobies now, seriously they are about a cup larger cause I am small anyway.. They ache. Like there are long sharp pains that go through the inside of them every so often. And the veins are so noticeable where before they were not.
> The next strongest symptom for me was my body temperature. It is has been roasting me and the hubby at night. I am sweating at night. I also have very vivid violent dreams and all of them include a child or me pregnant in a violent situation. It's yucky to dream violently every night.
> I have been craving chocolate donuts so bad and have been eating them for breakfast.
> 
> You were right, Faith. I must have been too early along to tell with evening urine because I took a test this morning and it is a very light positive. I have not told my husband yet since I am scared about another miscarriage even though I have felt for some time I was pregnant again. I am also waiting for a darker positive. I don't know when my o day was, but I am assuming it was cd15 which would make me 9dpo..

Exciting!!! Hoping for your sticky bean!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Angie!! :happydance: Praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Love to see bfps in here!


----------



## cj72

Fx'd Angie!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wishing you the best with your testing on Sunday faith that would be so AWESOME :)

Lets get those damn sticky beans girls :) 


on a side note.. Took my first Lupron shot today was easy and didn't feel a thing since it an under the skin/fatty shot :) only like 47 more shots to go wahoo LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was so grossed out I figured I would gross someone else out too so dont keep reading and say I didn't warn you :wacko:


So I have to begin injecting follistim(puregon) and Repronex(menogon) so I figured hey I will just read up on the ingredients to see.. I figured all types of weird chemicals and stuff ... But no it's urine from nuns in Italy. No joke totally f'n serious people.... URINE FROM NUNS!

Please see the article below from the drug companies. 

FERTILITY DRUGS FSH/GONADOTROPINS


FERTILITY DRUGS FSH INJECTABLE FOR OVULATION INDUCTION
FSH (Repronex, Bravelle, Follistim, Menopur and Gonal F) is used to stimulate ovulation. Repronex is composed of two hormones - follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH). Follistim and Gonal F are FSH only. Bravelle and Menopur is mostly FSH with a very small amount of LH. They are products either derived from the urine of Italian postmenopausal nuns or made recombinantly in a laboratory. All products have the same expected pregnancy rates, although a minority of patients will benefit from an LH-containing product.


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hello CJ are you pregnant? Sorry if I missed something. I see you say Cheri was rightClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I had a faint bfp which went away and af showed. With the symptoms, Im sure I had an early miscarriage. The readings were new ones, but cheri22 was right. How arw you doing?Click to expand...

I am sorry CJ for your lost we last montj I didnt test af was a bit heavier yet a day shorter than normal. We were ntnp and I really didnt expect anything. I am currently in.my.fertile week which my ovulation was showing 6/12 and my 2nd yr anniversary was 6/11. Which was ironic because my alert just informed me about the ovulation. I am hoping this new reading shows a sticky and that you receive it

Galvan what a beautiful baby! 

congrats Angie, stick baby stick


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I was so grossed out I figured I would gross someone else out too so dont keep reading and say I didn't warn you :wacko:
> 
> 
> So I have to begin injecting follistim(puregon) and Repronex(menogon) so I figured hey I will just read up on the ingredients to see.. I figured all types of weird chemicals and stuff ... But no it's urine from nuns in Italy. No joke totally f'n serious people.... URINE FROM NUNS!
> 
> Please see the article below from the drug companies.
> 
> FERTILITY DRUGS FSH/GONADOTROPINS
> 
> 
> FERTILITY DRUGS FSH INJECTABLE FOR OVULATION INDUCTION
> FSH (Repronex, Bravelle, Follistim, Menopur and Gonal F) is used to stimulate ovulation. Repronex is composed of two hormones - follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH). Follistim and Gonal F are FSH only. Bravelle and Menopur is mostly FSH with a very small amount of LH. They are products either derived from the urine of Italian postmenopausal nuns or made recombinantly in a laboratory. All products have the same expected pregnancy rates, although a minority of patients will benefit from an LH-containing product.

OH MY GOODNESS! Lmbo! Sometimes its just best NOT to know......:shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

What is the world coming to LOL... I cant imagine and or dont even want to know who thought to have nuns piss in a cup and inject it in someone to see what happens...


----------



## cj72

Mrstruth said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hello CJ are you pregnant? Sorry if I missed something. I see you say Cheri was rightClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I had a faint bfp which went away and af showed. With the symptoms, Im sure I had an early miscarriage. The readings were new ones, but cheri22 was right. How arw you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry CJ for your lost we last montj I didnt test af was a bit heavier yet a day shorter than normal. We were ntnp and I really didnt expect anything. I am currently in.my.fertile week which my ovulation was showing 6/12 and my 2nd yr anniversary was 6/11. Which was ironic because my alert just informed me about the ovulation. I am hoping this new reading shows a sticky and that you receive it
> 
> Galvan what a beautiful baby!
> 
> congrats Angie, stick baby stickClick to expand...

Thanks Shay :) Good luck!!! I hope this is it for you!

Brandy, nuns? Lol! And yet I'm gonna try it again in the fall! Italian nuns must be the REAL thing!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, do you really have 47 shots to go?! I had NO IDEA IVF required so many injections!!!:wacko: I guess I've not really followed someone, step-by-step through this process. HOPING and PRAYING you get your BFP after all that!:hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Goodness Brandy! I don't know which is worse, the Nun info or the 47 bazillion shots. 
Good luck on your fertile week, MrsTruth..

My hubby says he can't see my two lines.. Either I am blind or he is.. It is probably me since babies and pregnancy has pushed me over the edge I think. I have 4 tests with really light positives.. He says he can see 3 of them but not the fourth.. I hate this obsession. I will find out sooner or later whether I am nuts. I will let you ladies know on Wednesday or Thursday. I only have one test so I am not testing again until then. I have been taking tests all day, everyday.. It is getting to be too much. I get tired of being patient. I think I need to pray about that. I don't see how three tests can be positive and one not be. If I am not pregnant this month I am going to try the next cycle and then I am going to take a break.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ya.. I don't have calendar with me right now but it's 1 a day for the next 2 weeks the it's 3 a day for another 13 days... Then Progesterone injections daily for 10 weeks if I do get pregnant


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Brandy. I am sorry about so many shots. I don't think I could do so many. I would be crying daily. :hugs: Hopefully, they don't hurt.

AF, My lining is 11mm. I have 3 follies, 1 16mm and 2 15mm. I am to take 2 more Menopur injections and trigger Monday at 5PM. IUI is Wednesday at 8AM. He also wants me to start Primogyn on Monday morning, it is an estradiol medicine. He said to help keep AF away for 14 days. I will start progesterone also again, but not sure how much yet. I forgot to ask.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sounds great Galvan :) I should know this but what thickness do they want our uterus at the time of implantation?


----------



## GalvanBaby

My RE said above 7mm so 11 was great.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls! Its so amazing to see everyones journey on here! I am going start ttc again as soon as my AF gets back to normal. This cycle came 33 days apart which is 5 days late but totally normal after having a baby. My left ovary is my dominant ovary and my short side so i figure it will take a little while before we get pregnant with tr baby #2. 

Brandy I don't think i could ever put my body through all of that i couldn't imagine how difficult IVF would rrally actually be. 

AngienDaniel fx for you!!! 

Galvan I hope that you have a sussecful IUI!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I looked into doing IVF.. I had just called the hospital the day of or the day before I found out about my pregnancy. I have never looked into it into detail, but I can't imagine all the things you are going through, Brandy. I pray you get your little one and don't have to go through it again. Are you going to go for two or more, if you don't mind me asking?? We were going to do two eggs.
Good luck with your IUI, Galvan..
I am impatiently waiting for Wednesday so I can test again. I want to go out and buy a bazillion more tests, but I don't really know why one test line would be dark and the next test so light I need to strain and possibly "imagine" the double lines. It is making me feel like maybe I got bad tests. They are just the 88 cent ones from Walmart. Then I think that the likelihood of all of the tests being bad and showing false positives would be like 100 to 1. I am neurotic about this double line stuff. I don't feel anything like I felt last month. I get cramps on and off and backache on and off, but there is no pain, no bloating, just a little breast soreness, some days more than others. My husband doesn't believe me since one of the tests are real light and he can't see the line. He had Lasik eye surgery though so his vision isn't as good as mine, or he isn't as crazy as me. (I wanna go with the first one..:haha:)
I am just gonna say that I am pregnant, believe that with all my heart, and if I am somehow not, I will crazily convince myself otherwise cause I believe I am. 
I am beginning to hate trying to conceive. On top of everything I will have to schedule a Dr visit quickly since I had blood clots in my lungs before and will have to give myself a shot in the belly of Lovenox everyday of the pregnancy and 6 weeks after. I am stressed. I bought What to Expect When You're Expecting, despite the fact that I have two children already.
The sharp shooting pains in my boobs are a real aggravation. And they are leaky.. I want to take a break with anything conception related.:cry:

I hope everyone is having a better weekend than I am. I got up this morning to my son calling his step-dad a faggot.. Started the day off great since I made my son have to ask permission for everything he does from his step-dad; even to going to the bathroom so he can learn that love is a gift and worth appreciation when that someone feeds and clothes you and cares for your every need. Darn teenaged boys and their stubborn pride.

MommaBrown.. Good luck with number two. I also have a dominant left ovary, not sure about the size of the tube. I never asked.:blush: I figured it would give me one more reason to feel incompetent. I have enough of those already.


----------



## cj72

Baby dust to everyone! Do you have a dollar tree near you Angie? Get a test from there!
Galvan, get it girl!!
Brandy, you DESERVE it after nun pee shots!!!

Got my full prediction from cheri22... A red headed girl with me getting preg this week ( or Sept cause she said June connection, but thinks this month). AND a boy less than two years after his sister with a September connection.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie. I am sorry you are having such a bad weekend. It sounds like to me that you are pregnant. How many DPO are you? Maybe one bad test, but 2 would be crazy.

I can already see what my kids are going to be like when they are teens. They already have attitudes from Hell.

I have one more Menopur shot tonight and i start the Primogyn in the morning and trigger tomorrow night. Getting close and it all actually seems real for me now!


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX Cj!!! Hopefully, we will be bump buddies!!


----------



## Mrstruth

cj72 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ;) So I got a Jenny Renny reading saying a boy, getting preg in july and edd April 3/4. Will be alnost 2 states away from oh that week AND he works outside burning the swimmers up. Cheri22 was right about when I'd get pregnant...so maybe she knows her stuff? Anyway, baby dust to you all. Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hello CJ are you pregnant? Sorry if I missed something. I see you say Cheri was rightClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, I had a faint bfp which went away and af showed. With the symptoms, Im sure I had an early miscarriage. The readings were new ones, but cheri22 was right. How arw you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry CJ for your lost we last montj I didnt test af was a bit heavier yet a day shorter than normal. We were ntnp and I really didnt expect anything. I am currently in.my.fertile week which my ovulation was showing 6/12 and my 2nd yr anniversary was 6/11. Which was ironic because my alert just informed me about the ovulation. I am hoping this new reading shows a sticky and that you receive it
> 
> Galvan what a beautiful baby!
> 
> congrats Angie, stick baby stickClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Shay :) Good luck!!! I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Brandy, nuns? Lol! And yet I'm gonna try it again in the fall! Italian nuns must be the REAL thing!Click to expand...

Thanks CJ I am not trying this week its just my fertile week but thanks! I hope that Cheri predictions aw correct!

Galvan you have an awesome plan, and it sounds as if everything will fall in line for you with the next baby bump. Fx'd

Angie I pray that this is it and a sticky bean

Hello Faith! How have you been? 

Brandy you will have that beanie before you know it and look back and say it was worth shooting up :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Getting so excited for you Galvan!!!!


----------



## ArmySpouse

Hello ladies! I'm making a quick entry my life has been extremely hectic with our move and fine tuning the last minute details, an overseas move is no joke. On Thursday I tested and it was negative and minutes later AF got me. It was no surprise but a bit disappointed. I'm still on my cycle, I have no idea why so long an heave. I'll try and read all the previous entries tonight. Good luck to you all! I'm praying for sticky beans for all of us this cycle :)


----------



## Navygrrl

CD1 for me, so on to the next month. I think I'm not going to temp or anything and just BD every other day. I think I stressed myself out too much.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I do have a Dollar Tree, CJ. I haven't lived here but a month so I will have to look up the address online. I never thought to get a test there. Good luck on your little red-head. I want one of those too!:winkwink:
Galvan, today I am 12dpo. I took 6 tests from Walmart, all at different times of the day within 2 days. Cycle day 9 and 10....Each test was positive. I took a First Response today and it was negative. I don't really know much about pregnancy tests, but I do know that all those tests being bad is unlikely. I am waiting until Wednesday to take my last test. I KNOW those tests can't be all bad.. I was getting pretty down about it, but now I figure that I can't do anything but stress and if I am pregnant, I don't need any of that added on to the already stress. I am winging it till Wednesday. :haha: I hope your IUI is successful. I don't know what a trigger is, but it sounds important.
Sorry af got you, Army and Navy...


----------



## alleysm

Looks like I've missed a lot!! Trying to catch up on this thread!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

AngienDaniel said:


> I do have a Dollar Tree, CJ. I haven't lived here but a month so I will have to look up the address online. I never thought to get a test there. Good luck on your little red-head. I want one of those too!:winkwink:
> Galvan, today I am 12dpo. I took 6 tests from Walmart, all at different times of the day within 2 days. Cycle day 9 and 10....Each test was positive. I took a First Response today and it was negative. I don't really know much about pregnancy tests, but I do know that all those tests being bad is unlikely. I am waiting until Wednesday to take my last test. I KNOW those tests can't be all bad.. I was getting pretty down about it, but now I figure that I can't do anything but stress and if I am pregnant, I don't need any of that added on to the already stress. I am winging it till Wednesday. :haha: I hope your IUI is successful. I don't know what a trigger is, but it sounds important.
> Sorry af got you, Army and Navy...

It is more possible to have a false negative than a false positive and that many false positives is too much so I bet you are preggo!!

A trigger is what makes you ovulate all mature follicles.


----------



## cj72

Angie, I had a few different positives (light) then nothing. I hope that isnt happening to you. Ttc can wear you down. Just hang in there and dont give up! I'm waiting to hear good news :) fx'd!!


----------



## ArmySpouse

Ladies please pray for me, my life is crumbling in front of me :sad1: I know this is not the forum for this but I think my husband and I are getting a divorce.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Armyspouse, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Armyspouse. I'm right there with u. I'm sorry, but for me I've come to realize its for the best...


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh girls I am so sorry you are all having a difficult time with the old man. I hope that it is just a rough patch and nothing you all can't work past. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am very sorry for you both Army and Jenafyr.. I pray for the best for your families..

CJ, I surely hope that isn't happening to me to. ; ) One loss is enough for each of us. I am sure we neither one need another loss..

Galvan...You ovulate all your eggs at one time?? Dang, I bet that hurts... I know when I ovulate every month just the one egg about kills my side. :baby: Your chances of multiples are pretty high then?? I don't think I would like to have multiples.. I just want one at a time.. Way too little sleep with two little criers..:haha: I know my hubby is not gonna be the night time caregiver..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Army and Jenafyr, I will pray for your marriages!:cry: My hubby and I celebrate 20 years on Wed. We *almost* didn't make it past the 6 year mark, but lots of prayer, forgiveness and counseling with our pastor AND BOTH of us wanting our marriage to work..pulled us through to a married life so wonderful, I couldn't have imagined! But...it does take a willingness of both partners...sadly, many times the willingness to work through things is one-sided:cry: I do hope you both get through this time and can have a stronger marriage because of it!:hugs::hugs:

Angie, hoping Wednesday shows 2 dark lines!!! Were those original + tests...the dreaded "blue dye" by chance? I've heard the worst stories with those!

Alley, after all your losses...have you asked your dr. about MTHFR?

Hoping for lots and lots of summer BFPs:flower: 

AF showed yesterday morning...2nd month of a 12day LP...do you think 12 days is too short?! I read such mixed opinions online! My LP has been 14 days for such a long time, it worries me that it's shortening! I did take 200mg B6 during LP but think I'll up that to 300-400 this cycle.:wacko:


----------



## cj72

I know what you mean, Angie. My first preg was a mc at 10 wks, then 2 dd's now another last week. I am ready for my sticky bean!!

Army, I'm praying this works out for you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yeah Oing all these lil ones hurts big time! I feel horribly bloated right now. I did the trigger about an hour and a half ago. I am not really worried about twins, but more scare me. OH has already said he wants to be involved in as much care as possible of the baby(ies) so we will take turn. I am worried about more then 2 because of complications and preterm birth. 

Well, the next time I go to the RE will be to get IUI done! I can't believe this is finally happening. I am so excited, but so scared it won't work.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith I would imagine that a 12 day LP is fine since the implantation of the egg would curb the lining being shed with the progesterone that would be created. The implantation takes place generally day 6-8 so they say a 10 day LP is needed I think to be on the safe side.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Army and Jenafyr-I'm sorry for your stress, will say a prayer for you! Galvan- Fx'd crossed girl, your time is a coming! Brandy-How much longer til you have your retrieval/transfer? Your story is like a movie for me :) lol Faith- YOur 12 day LP should be fine! I had a short one(8-9 days), but now am up to 11-12 days. I think they say below 10 is a problem, but I have heard of lots of gals with LPD who get & keep a BFP too, so who knows lol anything is possible! :winkwink: Hugs to all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Faith, I asked my RE about MTHFR and he said he didn't think it was anything for me to worry about. What is it?


----------



## alleysm

Mthfr is a gene specifically for processing amino acids and plays a huge role in the chemical reaction for folate absorption. It is treated with high levels of folic acid. 
My losses are mostly concurrent with low progesterone levels which in turn is due to aged eggs. I.E. a good egg will produce appropriate hormone levels from the corpus luteum. I am on progesterone supplements but if the eggs and sperms are of substandard quality then miscarriage is immenant.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Faith, I read so many stories about the blue dye tests that I won't even buy a test if that's all there is. I am waiting.. My hubby actually said he would rather I not be pregnant this time since we can try for a March baby next cycle. I don't care when the due date is as long as I get a due date and reach it. My belly is crampy today... I am praying for a positive or the witch, right now either one of those is acceptable to me. 
CJ, my first pregnancy was a miscarriage so that one made my second. I sure don't want anymore. If I start my period tomorrow, I will never buy another test from WalMart..
On a happier note, I get to pick up my daughter from the airport today!! We are so excited. I haven't seen her in over a month and I sure do miss her pretty little face... I have decided that I am gonna be happy about babies from now on and not let the thought of making the little monsters depress me. I am gonna be happy Angie!! I am very blessed and I need to stop forgetting that in my desire to add to my family..
Galvan.... I am praying for your IUI...


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Army and Jenafyr-I'm sorry for your stress, will say a prayer for you! Galvan- Fx'd crossed girl, your time is a coming! Brandy-How much longer til you have your retrieval/transfer? Your story is like a movie for me :) lol Faith- YOur 12 day LP should be fine! I had a short one(8-9 days), but now am up to 11-12 days. I think they say below 10 is a problem, but I have heard of lots of gals with LPD who get & keep a BFP too, so who knows lol anything is possible! :winkwink: Hugs to all you ladies :hugs:

Seems like forever away since I have been on such a long protocol :( In the world of IVF they tend to do short (less than 30 days) or long protocol (30-60 days) Mine unfortunately will end up being a total of 47 days from the day I started meds till the day they do the egg retrieval!! UGGH 

Currently I am on day 24 but I get to finally get off of the Kariva this Friday.. only 3 more pills to go as I think it's giving me headaches :happydance: I am still doing and will continue with Lupron injections for the duration.

But my retrieval is suppose to if everything plays out right be on 7/10 we are hoping for a day 5 transfer so I should have the embies in me on 7/15.


----------



## ArmySpouse

Thank you ladies for the prayers and kind words. I felt so alone last night and knowing I had this forum to vent felt like a blessing. My husband and I had a talk he wants to go to church and seek counseling through a church once we are stateside. I feel like I'm on defense mode and need to protect myself and once I'm stateside I need to set myself up just in case we separate I don't want to get caught of guard and not have a job. We both agreed on not TTC, I started birth control pills today. I feel devastated because after putting my body through the surgery and recovery was rough for me just to go on birth control. Maybe a baby is not in my future I know that the longer time passes my chances diminish. I guess things happen for a reason I don't want to bring a baby into an unstable home and I sure don't want to be a single mother again. We've been together 8 years and the past two months things have just gone sour. I feel terrible telling you ladies I'm on birth control because I know what you ladies are going through trying to conceive. I wish you ladies the best and whenever you remember just say a prayer for me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ArmySpouse said:


> Thank you ladies for the prayers and kind words. I felt so alone last night and knowing I had this forum to vent felt like a blessing. My husband and I had a talk he wants to go to church and seek counseling through a church once we are stateside. I feel like I'm on defense mode and need to protect myself and once I'm stateside I need to set myself up just in case we separate I don't want to get caught of guard and not have a job. We both agreed on not TTC, I started birth control pills today. I feel devastated because after putting my body through the surgery and recovery was rough for me just to go on birth control. Maybe a baby is not in my future I know that the longer time passes my chances diminish. I guess things happen for a reason I don't want to bring a baby into an unstable home and I sure don't want to be a single mother again. We've been together 8 years and the past two months things have just gone sour. I feel terrible telling you ladies I'm on birth control because I know what you ladies are going through trying to conceive. I wish you ladies the best and whenever you remember just say a prayer for me.

Well I dont have words of wisdom to give you I wish I did :( I couldnt imagine a life without my husband so that would be the end all for me.. I wish the very best for you and that the outcome is what you want for it.

The sheer thought of having a divorce would make me have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Mrstruth

:hugs:


ArmySpouse said:


> Thank you ladies for the prayers and kind words. I felt so alone last night and knowing I had this forum to vent felt like a blessing. My husband and I had a talk he wants to go to church and seek counseling through a church once we are stateside. I feel like I'm on defense mode and need to protect myself and once I'm stateside I need to set myself up just in case we separate I don't want to get caught of guard and not have a job. We both agreed on not TTC, I started birth control pills today. I feel devastated because after putting my body through the surgery and recovery was rough for me just to go on birth control. Maybe a baby is not in my future I know that the longer time passes my chances diminish. I guess things happen for a reason I don't want to bring a baby into an unstable home and I sure don't want to be a single mother again. We've been together 8 years and the past two months things have just gone sour. I feel terrible telling you ladies I'm on birth control because I know what you ladies are going through trying to conceive. I wish you ladies the best and whenever you remember just say a prayer for me.

I am sorry that you are going through this during this time. Although I must say that counseling may be good for you both, Lately me and DH have been off and on with emotions because of his family opinions of me ever wanting a baby again. His (female BFF) made the comment I couldn't have a baby if I wanted to. It hurt, we went through but just pray for guidance through this. Birth control isn't a permanent thing and hopefully this settle soon and you guys can get started again. I am always available through pm if needed.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Army and Jenafyr-I'm sorry for your stress, will say a prayer for you! Galvan- Fx'd crossed girl, your time is a coming! Brandy-How much longer til you have your retrieval/transfer? Your story is like a movie for me :) lol Faith- YOur 12 day LP should be fine! I had a short one(8-9 days), but now am up to 11-12 days. I think they say below 10 is a problem, but I have heard of lots of gals with LPD who get & keep a BFP too, so who knows lol anything is possible! :winkwink: Hugs to all you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Seems like forever away since I have been on such a long protocol :( In the world of IVF they tend to do short (less than 30 days) or long protocol (30-60 days) Mine unfortunately will end up being a total of 47 days from the day I started meds till the day they do the egg retrieval!! UGGH
> 
> Currently I am on day 24 but I get to finally get off of the Kariva this Friday.. only 3 more pills to go as I think it's giving me headaches :happydance: I am still doing and will continue with Lupron injections for the duration.
> 
> But my retrieval is suppose to if everything plays out right be on 7/10 we are hoping for a day 5 transfer so I should have the embies in me on 7/15.Click to expand...

How Awesome!!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

ArmySpouse said:


> Thank you ladies for the prayers and kind words. I felt so alone last night and knowing I had this forum to vent felt like a blessing. My husband and I had a talk he wants to go to church and seek counseling through a church once we are stateside. I feel like I'm on defense mode and need to protect myself and once I'm stateside I need to set myself up just in case we separate I don't want to get caught of guard and not have a job. We both agreed on not TTC, I started birth control pills today. I feel devastated because after putting my body through the surgery and recovery was rough for me just to go on birth control. Maybe a baby is not in my future I know that the longer time passes my chances diminish. I guess things happen for a reason I don't want to bring a baby into an unstable home and I sure don't want to be a single mother again. We've been together 8 years and the past two months things have just gone sour. I feel terrible telling you ladies I'm on birth control because I know what you ladies are going through trying to conceive. I wish you ladies the best and whenever you remember just say a prayer for me.

No need to feel bad at all! I would do the same thing if ttc wasn't in our best interest...Prayers for you! Just breathe & take it 1 day at a time :)


----------



## cj72

Army, praying for you and your dh. Hang in there, girl. We are here for you.


----------



## AngienDaniel

The Wicked Witch of the West got me this morning, right on time... I now hate all pregnancy tests and will not be buying anymore unless I am at least a day late. My hubby is happy since we will now get to try for a March baby. I don't really care myself. I have been through enough this past month. This period is horrid! I pray to the good Lord I don't ever have another miscarriage. This cramping is awful! 
I am going to spend the next few weeks losing a few pounds from those darn chocolate donuts. I will not really be "trying" to have a baby. I am just gonna sleep with my Love like I usually do and take it easy with not a single test in sight.
On a happier note, I picked up my daughter last night from Seattle airport and I sure missed that girl. She will be 12 in July and is as hard-headed as they come. I love that little monkey! 
Have a great almost end of the week..:flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

AngienDaniel said:


> The Wicked Witch of the West got me this morning, right on time... I now hate all pregnancy tests and will not be buying anymore unless I am at least a day late. My hubby is happy since we will now get to try for a March baby. I don't really care myself. I have been through enough this past month. This period is horrid! I pray to the good Lord I don't ever have another miscarriage. This cramping is awful!
> I am going to spend the next few weeks losing a few pounds from those darn chocolate donuts. I will not really be "trying" to have a baby. I am just gonna sleep with my Love like I usually do and take it easy with not a single test in sight.
> On a happier note, I picked up my daughter last night from Seattle airport and I sure missed that girl. She will be 12 in July and is as hard-headed as they come. I love that little monkey!
> Have a great almost end of the week..:flower:

Angien I am sorry that af got you! mines due in five days I sure am not excited about that lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie, sorry AF got you!

IUI is finished. 519 million post wash sperm count!! :happydance: The procedure did not hurt, but i had horrendous cramps afterwards. I think it was a mixture of O pains and post IUI cramps. Betas on July 31


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Angie, sorry AF got you!
> 
> IUI is finished. 519 million post wash sperm count!! :happydance: The procedure did not hurt, but i had horrendous cramps afterwards. I think it was a mixture of O pains and post IUI cramps. Betas on July 31

wahoo so happy for you cant wait to see that bfp :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Angie, sorry AF got you!
> 
> IUI is finished. 519 million post wash sperm count!! :happydance: The procedure did not hurt, but i had horrendous cramps afterwards. I think it was a mixture of O pains and post IUI cramps. Betas on July 31

July or June?? I am so excited for you


----------



## GalvanBaby

LMAO I meant to type July 3.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> LMAO I meant to type July 3.

LOL I was like, please dont torture us! Galvanbaby I am so happy for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Angie, sorry AF got you!
> 
> IUI is finished. 519 million post wash sperm count!! :happydance: The procedure did not hurt, but i had horrendous cramps afterwards. I think it was a mixture of O pains and post IUI cramps. Betas on July 31

:happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!! Hoping this is your miracle coming!!!:baby::hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> The Wicked Witch of the West got me this morning, right on time... I now hate all pregnancy tests and will not be buying anymore unless I am at least a day late. My hubby is happy since we will now get to try for a March baby. I don't really care myself. I have been through enough this past month. This period is horrid! I pray to the good Lord I don't ever have another miscarriage. This cramping is awful!
> I am going to spend the next few weeks losing a few pounds from those darn chocolate donuts. I will not really be "trying" to have a baby. I am just gonna sleep with my Love like I usually do and take it easy with not a single test in sight.
> On a happier note, I picked up my daughter last night from Seattle airport and I sure missed that girl. She will be 12 in July and is as hard-headed as they come. I love that little monkey!
> Have a great almost end of the week..:flower:

 Sorry af found you, but I am glad you have your daughter there to give you some of life's good distractions!:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Angie, I'm so sorry sweetie. Hugs to you!

Galvan, thats a great count!!

Afm, cd12 and waiting on a pos opk. It's game time!


----------



## cj72

Ammend that. I may be o'ing early. Feels like when I'm on clomid and I just started opks last night.

Thought you might want to read my cheri22 new reading:Thanks for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are actually showing me the same little girl that I had mentioned before. I am given the impression of her coming through strongly, they are showing her linked to being in your arms, what this is telling me is that this pregnancy should happen sooner rather than later. What this would tell me, is it seems like JUNE would be either conceive/find out 2013, or June 2014 as Edd.. (meaning it would not line up as June 2014 as conceive/find out)

In addition to that child, they are showing me another child right after this, it seems like they are less than two years apart, and they relate him to SEPT so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing him as someone who is always going to love music. Whether its something that he has played, or even just something that he has been listening too, he is pretty good about hearing the different types and actually really enjoying it.

i am seeing your son as someone who is always going to be able to reach out, telling you when he needs help wtih something and getting your opinion on it. He tries to ensure that everything is done within the right time frame. He does not like to leave things until last minute and is always upset if he disappoints people.
When it comes to your son, they are showing him as someone who is always going to say the right thing at the right time. I do think that your always going to love to sit down and talk with him. Asking about his day and loving to have him tell you about what he learned, the ideas that he found to be fascinating. He is always a very curious sort, he seems to pay attention to what others are doing and often learning just from seeing what is out there.

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working as a mechanic. I do see on the side that he plays guitar for a band that him and his friends start and for fun play in local pubs.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer 27, they will have two boys of their own.
They are showing him with his hair being more of a blondish color, and I see him having the same color eyes as your daughter.

And here's the previous one describing this girl she just mentioned...
Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They are showing me a GIRL coming your way and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
They are showing me a girl who is always going to enjoy being busy. Really does not matter what she is up to, just seems like she will always find something to do to keep herself going. She is always going to love things to be organized. You will find that she is often changing her room around, and doing something different. Seems to embrace change and often encourage it wtih family and friends. You will find that people seem to embrace her happy and easy going personality. It really does not matter where you take her, she just seems to easily adjust, fits in and gets people moving.

You will find her to really enjoy fitness. it seems to really happen in high school and seems that its more about things like aerobics. They are showing her starting an early morning school group that meets a few days a week at the high school and they all work out together.
She is always going to have her hair really long. They are showing almost to her bum... it appears like its all one length. 

She is someone who is always trusting. The type that really wants everyone to be a good person, and always thinks that they have it deep within. Is always willing to give people a second chance, hoping that they will prove themselves
When ti comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working as a librarian,

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 29. They will have one girl and one boy


----------



## Jenafyr4

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Angie, sorry AF got you!
> 
> IUI is finished. 519 million post wash sperm count!! :happydance: The procedure did not hurt, but i had horrendous cramps afterwards. I think it was a mixture of O pains and post IUI cramps. Betas on July 31

Good #'s Fx for Galvan...


----------



## AngienDaniel

I can't wait to hear about some positives to get me out of this slump so you guys get to dtd...
I am particularly excited about your upcoming tests, Galvan.. I feel like it's Christmas time and I am about to hear some good news.. 
MrsTruth, I hope af don't get you.. I know she is now stalking me for at least 2 more days, so maybe she will stay away from you.:haha:

I also have to write this for people that are not aware and who read this thread later on.. When I got my reversal I went with a place in Charlottesville, VA because they offered a partial refund if at least one of your tubes was not opened after the procedure. I found out yesterday that these idiot doctors actually say that an hsg test CANNOT open your tubes so therefore there is no refund given. Ever pretty much.. Make sure before you go to a place that offers a refund that you don't and just go somewhere else.. Both my tubes were blocked after my procedure and I had an hsg in March, after that hsg opened up my left tube, I got pregnant the first month.. Now they say that since I got pregnant that shows my tube was open and since an hsg can't open blocked tubes, no 2000$ refund for me.. I was furious and want to make sure that people know that there are doctors that are promising refunds and giving spit in your face when you go to collect.. 2000$ isn't anything to sneeze at when you are ttc.. At least it isn't in my house.. Plus it was supposed to be almost 4000$ refund if you needed IVF.. Be careful who you choose to do your reversal.. and the fine print that isn't so fine..


----------



## cj72

Wow, Angie. That is terrible. I live not far from Charlottesville, and drove to Chapel Hill for mine. $2000 is a lot of cash! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mrstruth

Angien that is a bunch of crap! That sucks and I feel that everyone should have. A partial refund


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Angie, I am particularly excited myself. :winkwink: This is going to be a long TWW. I do have tons of things and travelling planned so hopefully that will help. 

That is so messed up about the refund. My Dr didn't offer any type refund. I didn't even know some Drs did. I think that if they offer it, they should have to give it. There are plenty of Drs who can vouch for you that HSG can open blocked tubes. I would look into it. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was afraid to go anywhere else after researching CHTR

Tomorrow is the last damn BCP I have to take thank the lord!!!! Now I just hope its the BCP giving me these horrid headaches and not the lupron that I have to continue injecting LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

My reversal was 6000$ and we just got a credit card to pay for it all. I am thankful to God that the hsg opened one of my tubes since I had horrible infection after my surgery. My husband says I should call the state medical board and file a complaint and then get all the medical records and send them to each place. That is a load of aggravation for me, but I think they should amend their refund policy if they aren't going to make good on it. I am actually seriously thinking about asking the hubby to check the JAG (Army lawyers) if they will look into it. Every single person that has tried for any length of time knows how precious that dang HSG test is, and that it can open some blocked tubes. I waited one month short of the year and "magically" got pregnant the very first month my hubby and I were back together (basic training) after the test, after 11 months of nothing but negatives for almost a year. I was furious with this "nurse" when she tried to tell me that HSG test cannot open blocked tubes... I was like, "It has been medically proven to do so in some cases." It is about the money since we were gonna use that cash as a down payment for a second car, but it's also about these medical doctors thinking that they can promise and not make good.. The doctor that did my surgery was a young female "specialist" in the fertility field, but magically she was gone from the practice a few months later. I had horrible infection and when I called them to ask about the red streaking from the surgery, they told me to not worry unless their was fluid leaking from it. I had red infection streaks from how bad it was and the Dr. at the ER had to give me three shots of antibiotics in different places because of how bad the infection was. I just wanted my tubes fixed so I dealt with the infection and moved about my months ttc.. After about 6 months I knew there was something not right. There was no pregnancy. I didn't have even a small hope of a positive test. I finally got insurance at the first of the year and was able to schedule an hsg and the Dr. I saw told me plainly that I should forget about any other test and move to IVF because there was something wrong if I had not had a single pregnancy in a year. He was blunt and made me cry in his office. I was crying, literally, when I told him that I wanted the hsg test for my own benefit. He was not going to schedule me to get it done. As I was there taking the test, He is talking to let me know what he is doing during the procedure and he goes, "I don't see any fluid leaking, I am sor....Wait a minute, it is starting to spill out." Well, look at that." Left tube, open." Right hydro something or other.." He looks at me and tells me when I was sitting in his office and I was crying, that he seen a miracle one time, a woman that had a hysterectomy had become pregnant. I should do IVF cause God does not open up tubes that are blocked as mine obviously were. He told me as we left the x-ray room that God does indeed open blocked tubes.. I am grateful to God for my one tube because I know I will conceive with it and I am humbled by that knowledge, but I am also humbled by the fact that in this big world my voice is so very small..:coffee: Hope you enjoyed your morning read..:dohh:
Moral of Angie's Story: Don't get your tubes untied at any place that offers a refund..:nope:


----------



## cj72

Angie, damn girl. You have been through it all! Docs think to jump straight to ivf first. My re said the same thing, then with this last cycle with injectables, he saw how well I responded and got on board. I hope this month is our month! Lots if sticky bfps are coming our way!


----------



## mrscmom25

Had my TR done at the Cleveland Clinic 2 days ago. Very sore today, more so than yesterday. Trying to keep moving and not get so stiff. Have 3 children of my own and hubby has 2. We have been together for 4.5 years and July 4th will be our 1 year wedding anniversary. We are excited to TTC, but advised to wait 2 cycles. Anyone in similar boat?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hi mrscmom25... I think most of the women on here have been trying for awhile, with maybe the exception of Navy and Jenafyr.. I think they just got their reversals as well. I hope it doesn't take you long to heal up and I also think that each doctor tells each person something different as far as waiting to try.. I tried right away.. Didn't work for me, but I was sure trying..:haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome MrsCmom25! There are some girls who have had their :bfp:. I am one and now ttc tr baby #2. I had a :bfp: after 3 months of ttc and ended up in a MC at 7 1\2 weeks due to genetic abnormality. Then in march 2012 we had CP and finally got our sticky bean in July 2012. My little Emmaleigh is 10 weeks old and we know how hard it was to get tr baby #1 so this will be our 1st cycle ttc again. 

What are you tube lengths? I am wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi mrscmom25, I have been trying for 15 months. My Dr told me 4 weeks. I have 2 kids, DS, 9 and DD 11. I have gotten pregnant, but had 2 CPs and a mc at 6 weeks. I am in the TWW for my 1st IUI cycle, I am 2dpiui. Hoping for a fast recovery for you and a quick BFP!!


----------



## cj72

Hi mrscmom25, I'm on my 31st cycle. I think I got a light line last month, but it went away. Thats all so far. We are coming up on 4 years together and he has no kids of his own. I have 2 girls


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi MrsC and Welcome!!

We have 2 beautiful children 21 and 17 :) But after a change of heart here we are 3.5 years after TR wanting another or a couple! Now we've decided if we can get one we will try again.


However, I ended up with short tubes 3.0CM per side both are open and neither of us have any other fertility or health issues so they are considering the length of the tubes to be the issue. We had one natural pregnancy this year but it ended in MC. We are now doing IVF.. I will have my egg retrieval in 18 days and I am over the moon excited.


I wish you the best of luck and hope for a quick BFP for you :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Glad you found the thread, Mrscmom! I had my baby boy 8 months ago after having my TR in Nov. 2010. My DH and I have been together almost 17 years and we have a 15 year old DD and a 14 year old DS as well. We got bit by the baby bug and after one MC the month after my surgery we had too wait til April before my HCG hormone went down to normal so we could try again. We did the hardcore TTC for 4 months or so but then we started having issues as it was affecting our marriage so we put it on hold until Dec. 2011 and the next month we were PG with Eli. I didn't even look at the cycle day and was determined not to stress and just let it happen. I think this is our last, but you never know. :winkwink: I hope you have a speedy recovery and my best advice is to just relax. Enjoy each other and remember the great things about your life. Sometimes we get so caught up in the whole TTC process that we forget to enjoy life. :flower:


----------



## mrscmom25

Thanks for the welcome. Recovery is going well, the more I keep moving the better I feel. My son is 10 and in baseball tournaments, so that was the most I had been out of the house since surgery. We are not going to freak out about trying. We are just not going to do anything to prevent it. I had no prior fertility issues with my other 3 children. We just would like one together. I am not sure about my tube lengths after. I know that i only had 1cm removed when I had them tied. Dr. spoke with my husband and said that it went very well and that both tubes were wide open and that he thought we'd have an easy time conceiving. I am surprised at how much I've spotted since the surgery, I wasn't prepared for that. Doctor said two cycles. I am going to get through the next one (should be beginning of July) and then not going to use any BC to prevent after that.


----------



## Navygrrl

Hi all. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. My dad passed away on Tuesday so I'm off dealing with all that. We had the full military honors at Fort Jackson National Cemetery, which was really nice. I'm just really upset and not thinking about TTC for a bit.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Navy! :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## cj72

Sorry Navy. My thoughts are with you!

Pretty sure I o'd last night since my temps jumped up this morning. I had the darkest opk ever about 1 pm yesterday afternoon...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh Navy, I am so sorry! You and your family will be in my prayers. :hugs:

I started progesterone orally on Thursday, but my temp did not jump like normal. I called the Dr to see if I could do vaginally, he said yes. I started vaginally last night and my temp jumped from 97.8 yesterday to 98.5 today! I am glad I decided to ask the Dr.

I am only 3dpiui. This is dragging. :( Hopefully, it will go faster as soon as we leave to visit OH's grandma. He grew up where his grandma lives and we lived there last year, so we will have a busy few days visiting friends and doing different fun things like going to the beach! I can't wait to go to the beach!! When I get back, I have 3 assignments and 2 exams I have to take so that should keep me busy. It is just this weekend that is going to drag.


----------



## mrscmom25

For all of you that have gotten their BFP, how soon did you start TTC?


----------



## Mommabrown

mrscmom25 said:


> For all of you that have gotten their BFP, how soon did you start TTC?

Until my af was regular so 2 months after.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrscmom25 said:


> For all of you that have gotten their BFP, how soon did you start TTC?

I went to CHTR and they told me I could as soon as I felt ready...

We DTD within a day or 2 lol.


----------



## mrscmom25

~Brandy~ said:


> mrscmom25 said:
> 
> 
> For all of you that have gotten their BFP, how soon did you start TTC?
> 
> I went to CHTR and they told me I could as soon as I felt ready...
> 
> We DTD within a day or 2 lol.Click to expand...

I am too sore to be thinking about that lol. I'm sure my husband wouldn't mind.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We DTD 2 1/2 weeks after, but started trying 4 weeks after. My dr gave the go ahead after my 4 week post-op.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wonder if I was just totally different... I had the surgery and was back at work 2 days later totally fine.

I have had alot of surgeries though in my life and that had to be the easiest one of all.


----------



## cj72

We dtd 3 days after. Surgery on Wednesday and back at work on Monday. I know a few ladies that got their bfp that cycle after tr.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hello. Navy, sorry about your dad...Good Luck to all you new ladies...Galvan I'm anxious for you.

AFM....things are definitely OVER in my marriage. I have found out SO much about my husband since we split. I have filed for a divorce. I'm good with my choice, especially after all I have found out. I'm sad, but staying strong and moving on...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey guys! How is everyone this Monday?

Navy, I am very sorry about your Father passing. I hope your family is doing as well as can be expected after such a difficult thing. :hugs:

Jenafyr... I am sorry about the ending of your marriage. I hope you and your children are doing good.

I can't wait to see some positives this month. I am going to be dtd for two days straight when I o this month.. I have absolutely no desire to buy any sort of test so I know that last month really broke me for the hurtfulness of those tests..

I am excited for CJ and for Galvan especially! I can't wait to hear about the egg retrieval for you, Brandy.. 
Wonder where Faith is?? I have been trying to stay off this computer so much so I will try not to get online but about every other day or so. I have college and books I have been wanting to read and this computer keeps me glued to it, so I have decided to take a little break and not spend so much time on it..
I am on cd6 and I am not looking at symptoms ever again, at least not out loud. :blush: I usually o on cd13, and I am praying that the miscarriage I had does not have a negative effect on my cycle. If I conceive this month I will be due at the end of March.. I would like to get pregnant again this month, but I would like to get pregnant and stay that way for awhile.. :haha:


----------



## cj72

Amen Angie!!

Jenafyr, sorry sweetie. My heart goes out to you.

I swear I have a cust on my right ovary. Feels like a painful o...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies:hugs:

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing:flower:

Navy, I'm so very sorry to hear of your Dad's passing:cry: we're never ready to lose a parent:nope: I cannot imagine life without my Dad:cry: I know *time* eases the pain:hugs: blessings for you and your family.

Cj, I hope you finally caught that egg! You are one patient lady and it's high time you get your BFP:hugs: Hope your ovary pain subsides:nope:...cysts are the main reason I don't want to try clomid again...such a nasty side effect:cry: hopefully you won't have to take anymore!:thumbup:

Angie, good luck with the college books:winkwink: I think your plan to BD and not test, temp etc. sounds great! Hope you get your March baby:happydance::baby:

MrsC, welcome!!!:hugs: Hope your journey is a short one!:flower:

Jen, I'm so sad to hear of your situation:cry: it's good, however, that there's no baby to add to the pain. I'm sure you will find a man who will value and appreciate you and one who will be a good father for your TR babies:hugs: :kiss:

Galvan, I'm so excited to hear good news from you:hugs: WE NEED GOOD NEWS AROUND HERE!!:hugs:

MommaB, glad to have you back in the saddle with us again:happydance::hugs:

Brandy, how many injections to go? It's going to be sooo worth it:happydance::hugs:

Afm, cd9...staying super busy with our business and summer stuff! Time is flying by..each day seems about 5 hours long:wacko::coffee:

Hoping for lots and lots of summer BFP:flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry Jenafyr! :hugs: Navy, I am so sorry to hear about your dad! :hugs:


----------



## mrscmom25

Jenafyr, sorry to hear about your relationship. I was married for 9.5 years to my jr high sweetheart and it was the hardest thing I had to go through when our marriage ended. It is amazing what you find out about a person and how much you change as you get older. I am lucky that we are still friends and work on things together for our children, but it is so sad to go through hard times. Hopefully you will find someone that shares your interests and that you can start another journey to have a baby with. I am excited to be starting this with my husband now. It saddens me to see anyone go through heartache.


----------



## Mrstruth

mrscmom25 said:


> Had my TR done at the Cleveland Clinic 2 days ago. Very sore today, more so than yesterday. Trying to keep moving and not get so stiff. Have 3 children of my own and hubby has 2. We have been together for 4.5 years and July 4th will be our 1 year wedding anniversary. We are excited to TTC, but advised to wait 2 cycles.  Anyone in similar boat?

Hi Mrscmom my name is Mrstruth, I know I am late but I been a bit down (ill) the last two days. I have three kids currently, just celebrated my second year anniversary 6/11/13. My tr surgery was 2/7/12 and I have had three CM and on mc. Right now I am NTNP but in August we will start up again at trying. My hubby also have two kids also congrats on your surgery, my recovery was in no time


----------



## cupcakestoy

Been SUPER Busy here! Missed so much...Navy, my deepest sympathy for you! Jen-Sorry to hear about your break up....AFM nothing new, dh had a huge fight last pm, related to my son. figure he'll come around soon lol My App says AF is due Saturday, so I guess we'll keep fx'd :) baby dust to all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to hear time is flying by Faith! That should make this cycle fly by for you ;) 


30 more shots to go lol... I will really start chipping away at the # come friday when I go to 3 injections a day Oh my.

This is a copy/paste of a countdown timer I have till egg retrieval HAHA 

14
DAYS
15
HOURS
39
MINUTES
29
SECONDS


----------



## cj72

Brandy, after all these shots, you deserve a sticky bean!!

Faith, are you still travelling?


----------



## AngienDaniel

This cycle I am excited to try. I am usually just trying with no real push. The cycle I got pregnant, not once did I imagine or think, about being pregnant. I wish I could do that now, but I am not busy enough. :haha:
If I ovulate on time I will be able to test around my birthday (12th)... I am very excited. I am praying that God's timing and mine are meeting up in this month. I would so love to honor my best friend with a little one. I am going to pray, pray, pray... Also, my husband has started to pray with me before he leaves for work each morning. I can't explain just how much I love that guy. He told God this morning that he was going to pest Him until He gives us a baby..:dohh: I laughed at his insistence.. 
I hope you girls are doing well. I hope your shots coming up are not to horrible, Brandy and that you get your little one. I know I am impatient for you.
We are about in the same place in our cycle, Faith.. I am cd8 today. The tww is nothing compared to the week before o and the week after for me. I think that is my horrible tww.. The week before my flow isn't too hard to wait on.
Well, I am a talkative chick this morning. I think it is me taking a break from the computer.. ha ha.. I think it might make me too mouthy when I do get online..:blush: Have a good end of the week everyone!


----------



## Kuawen

Hello everyone. I've been silently following this thread for a little while but after my HSG yesterday I feel it is appropriate for me to ask if I may join. 

Three years ago I had the Essure procedure done, despite the fact that I was at the time 24 and had never had children, because I was in a very abusive marriage to a man who never wanted children. The one time we did have a pregnancy scare he was going to do all he could to force me into an abortion, but I miscarried. It took him several years of manipulation and pressuring until I finally cracked, but three months after the Essure was put in we were forced to move back into my parent's home and I got the courage to kick him out of my house and out of my life.

Fast forward to now and I'm newly married to a wonderful man and we desperately want to start a family together. We were hopeful that one or both of the coils may have become dislodged when I began experiencing ovulation spotting and last month we had a CP that unfortunately didn't stick and I miscarried at 3w1d. My HSG yesterday shows that both coils are still in place (though they're obviously not blocking everything) so now all they're doing is giving me a dangerously high chance of an ectopic pregnancy and they're going to go. 

I've been researching reversals nearly as long as I've had them inside me and it's looking like North Carolina Center of Reproductive Medicine (NCCRM) is my best bet. It means I and DH would have to fly across the country from California to North Carolina but to once again have a 60% chance of having a LO, we're willing to do whatever it takes. We are aware that even with the surgery it could fail and that would mean our only hope would be IVF, but because we don't have health insurance that would cover it we're hoping and praying that it doesn't come to that. (I mean no offence for those who are currently going through IVF)

I'm hoping that I can perhaps connect with some of you here who have been or are going through similar situations... I know that Essure reversal isn't very common and that my chances aren't very good... but the hardest thing for me with everything going on is that I feel alone in my struggles. 

Sorry for such a long intro.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Kuawen, WELCOME!!! Most of our chances are pretty low but we are all doing everything we can for the chance at little ones.. The only difference between us is that I have never heard of anyone getting their tubes blocked before they have children. That must be a difficult thing for you. I don't know much about the Essure procedure.. I think I remember reading in a Dr. office that is a pretty good procedure for getting fixed. Can they not just be removed or does it permanently damage the whole tube? I don't know very many people that have IVF insurance. I don't even know many people that have tubal reversal insurance coverage.. If you have coverage for that then you are doing well because I think most of us paid between 5 and 10 thousand for reversal surgery. You are a lucky woman to have coverage if you do. :thumbup:

AFM... I will probably o on my right side this month... lol... my blocked side.. I am getting in the baby-dancing mood so I know it will be here soon.. I sure do hope and pray that quite a few of us get our double lines this month!!


----------



## Kuawen

Oops I'm sorry if I gave the impression that our procedure will be covered. We will be paying out of pocket for ours (we're looking to get the CareCredit card actually) and it's going to be at least $6250. It's a lot of money but we've been quoted about three times as much for IVF...

Essure is actually being touted as one of the worst procedures for being reversed. All the doctors I've spoken to in my area have said that it can't be reversed or that I'd have to have a hysterectomy to get the coils out. Since the metal coils block the fallopian tubes right at the part where they meet the uterus they're going to have to dettatch the tubes, remove the coils and damaged tube, and then reinsert what's left back into the uterus either at the original place or making a new opening below that. Most surgical centers I've researched have only a 29% success rate after the surgery but NCCRM has had a 60% success rate because they use stints to ensure that the tubes are open at the time of surgery.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kuawen said:


> Oops I'm sorry if I gave the impression that our procedure will be covered. We will be paying out of pocket for ours (we're looking to get the CareCredit card actually) and it's going to be at least $6250. It's a lot of money but we've been quoted about three times as much for IVF...
> 
> Essure is actually being touted as one of the worst procedures for being reversed. All the doctors I've spoken to in my area have said that it can't be reversed or that I'd have to have a hysterectomy to get the coils out. Since the metal coils block the fallopian tubes right at the part where they meet the uterus they're going to have to dettatch the tubes, remove the coils and damaged tube, and then reinsert what's left back into the uterus either at the original place or making a new opening below that. Most surgical centers I've researched have only a 29% success rate after the surgery but NCCRM has had a 60% success rate because they use stints to ensure that the tubes are open at the time of surgery.

Welcome! Anytime is a great time to join... Now where we all want to be but its really a supportive place so you dont go it alone :) 

I would seriously recommend Dr. Monteith at Chapel Hill. I can't say enough good things about them. If you have not already read the article you will want to. https://www.tubal-reversal.net/blog/essure-reversal-doctors

Its in NC and I flew there from Oregon for the surgery. Although I have had issues getting pregnant I knew going into it that the chances of me ending up with really short tubes was a chance I was willing to take.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I remember seeing a place in New York called the Shady Grove Fertility Center. They have different types of IVF and charge as low as 5500$ according to how much/little medicine you have to take. I thought very seriously about going there, but wanted the opportunity to conceive more than once if I could get it so I opted for reversal surgery. The coils you have on your tubes sound like they are pretty tough. We also got a credit card for my reversal. I have heard a million ladies say the same thing as Brandy... Chapel Hill gets the most consistent positive results.. Don't go to the Reproductive Center in Charlottesville Va... :haha: That's where I went. 
The surgery you are looking at is more in depth than mine. My tubes were cut/tied/burnt.. I wasn't allowed to do that until after I had two children and even then had to sign a contract in advance in case I changed my mind. I can't believe a doctor's office would allow you to block your tubes without a live pregnancy. I think I am as old as dirt..:blush::haha: They used to not allow you to do that.


----------



## mrscmom25

Well I am feeling much better this week. I went back to work just still tired here and there. Not sleeping well at night, but think that is not surgery related. Hubby and I DTD last night :winkwink: He is so funny. He kept telling me that we should wait, well that didn't last long. We talked about it and we are not going to go crazy and time everything, we are just going to let things happen here for the first few months and see how it goes. I am not in a hurry to have a baby, but will be excited whenever it happens.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I think most of us say we are just going to relax & let it happen....Until AF shows up after the 1st cycle ttc, then we are sad & go into overdrive mode! lol I know that's how it went for us in the beginning. Now after 8 cycles, we are finally at peace with accepting whatever is in God's will & have started enjoying life & each other again. Hoping we are blessed soon :)


----------



## cj72

Kuawen said:


> Oops I'm sorry if I gave the impression that our procedure will be covered. We will be paying out of pocket for ours (we're looking to get the CareCredit card actually) and it's going to be at least $6250. It's a lot of money but we've been quoted about three times as much for IVF...
> 
> Essure is actually being touted as one of the worst procedures for being reversed. All the doctors I've spoken to in my area have said that it can't be reversed or that I'd have to have a hysterectomy to get the coils out. Since the metal coils block the fallopian tubes right at the part where they meet the uterus they're going to have to dettatch the tubes, remove the coils and damaged tube, and then reinsert what's left back into the uterus either at the original place or making a new opening below that. Most surgical centers I've researched have only a 29% success rate after the surgery but NCCRM has had a 60% success rate because they use stints to ensure that the tubes are open at the time of surgery.

Welcome!!! I chose Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal center too. Check out the April Showers thread. One of the ladies there had an essure reversal and was pregnant pretty soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

We all say we will take the relaxed approach but I'm over the top obsessed now. I wish you more luck than I had with that


----------



## cj72

Brandy, with all those shots, you can't help it!! Lol. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck ladies, just popped in to see how you all are xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jojo1972 said:


> Good luck ladies, just popped in to see how you all are xxx

Hi Jojo were hanging in there lol.


Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## jojo1972

~Brandy~ said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, just popped in to see how you all are xxx
> 
> Hi Jojo were hanging in there lol.
> 
> 
> Hope you and your family are doing well.Click to expand...

We are all good, little girl is teething at the moment so I up at stupid o'clock trying to console her lol. Its 3.35am here in the uk and I'm shattered. I'm hoping that next time I get chance to come on here, that there is loads of TR BFP's. I really do wish you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! I have been MIA. I am back in the States again. I came to get the kids and to buy a new old vehicle. LOL I can't wait to be in the States to actually buy a real new vehicle. New vehicles get destroyed quickly in Mexico with the horrible roads. :( So, I bought a 1999 Plymouth Voyager.

Kuawen, welcome to the group. I can't remember right now, but there is a Dr that specializes in Essure removal. I think it is either Chapel Hill or Lakeshore. 

I am now 8dpiui. My temp plummeted this morning to way below my coverline. I am praying this means implantation, but I have had dips before with nothing so I can't get my hopes up too much. My official beta day is July 3rd, but I know I won't wait. I plan to test Sunday or Monday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies!! I have been MIA. I am back in the States again. I came to get the kids and to buy a new old vehicle. LOL I can't wait to be in the States to actually buy a real new vehicle. New vehicles get destroyed quickly in Mexico with the horrible roads. :( So, I bought a 1999 Plymouth Voyager.
> 
> Kuawen, welcome to the group. I can't remember right now, but there is a Dr that specializes in Essure removal. I think it is either Chapel Hill or Lakeshore.
> 
> I am now 8dpiui. My temp plummeted this morning to way below my coverline. I am praying this means implantation, but I have had dips before with nothing so I can't get my hopes up too much. My official beta day is July 3rd, but I know I won't wait. I plan to test Sunday or Monday.

Oh your chart looks neat :) Fingers crossed for you :happydance::happydance: 

When are you coming back to the states? Wasnt it GA that you were going to move to? Sorry if I am wrong I read waaaaaay too many threads a day :blush:

BTW it's Dr. Berger and Dr. Monteith that have perfected the Essure Reversal at Chapel Hill... it's pretty exciting I was reading about it. Here is an peice from their knowledge base on their site.

"Essure tubal ligations are intended to be permanent, but we have perfected Essure reversal at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center and can provide women the ability to become naturally pregnant again after Essure.

We were the first doctors in the world to publish successful reports of full term pregnancies after surgical reversal of both Essure and Adiana tubal ligation procedures."


----------



## GalvanBaby

I knew it was one of the Drs I checked out when I was going to have my TR here. I had checked out both so I couldn't remember. LOL

I hope we will be permanently back in the States soon. OH was denied a waiver for his illegal presence in the US because I could not prove enough hardship to need to live in the US without my husband or to live in Mexico. I was like excuse me, but I am studying to be a paralegal which is American law, I am in debt up to my ears with school loans, and I can't get a job to pay back my loans after graduating if I live in Mexico. So, i guess according to USCIS I need to live in the States without my husband as of right now. However, we got great news today. The immigration reform was approved by Senate so we are one step closer to not having to prove an extreme hardship for his waiver. As long as I can prove a hardship such as my school loans and my kids education, he can get the waiver. Now, we are just praying it passes the House. It is still a long road ahead of us. A lot of people think that you can marry an American citizen and automatically get your papers. That was very close to true 10-15 years ago, but now thanks to many faking marriages to get papers the real marriages suffer. Sorry about my political rant, I know many people don't agree with the reform, but it affects me personally so I am a major advocate. I want to return home, but I don't want to have to separate my family to do it.

Yes, I am moving back to GA as soon as he gets his waiver. I cannot wait! 

My chart looks awesome! I am just really scared to get my hopes up for let down. It is hard, I am constantly thinking positively even though I know the possibilities of failure this cycle. I am so worried it won't work. :(


----------



## cj72

Hey Jo!! Doing well! How are the babies? 
Afm, temp drop below coverline yesterday and back up today. 7dpo


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you ladies for all the warm welcomes! :hugs:

I will be sure to give Chapel Hill another look, especially since they're so close to NCCRM that our travel expenses would be the same. I only hesitate because, although they report being the first to be successul in reversing the Essure, their website states that they only have 29% of their patients get pregnant after the Essure reversal? They also state that they have done the procedure 90 times, whereas NCCRM reports a higher number of reversals with a higher success rate. But I get the feeling Chapel Hill's website may not have been updated recently, so maybe I can give them a call and get some more recent numbers? And it is encouraging to hear so many of you who had positive experiences with them. It's so stressful trying to figure out who to trust with your future fertility.


----------



## AngienDaniel

If it were me, Kuawen, and I was just researching it for now, I would find a few forums and get the statistics from the women who have had it done. A website can post whatever they want and there really is no way you can check it's validity. Hearing from the women who have had successful operations would be a better way in my opinion. Especially for your reversal which is more difficult to have repaired from what I understand. You want to make sure you get not really the highest numbers for success, but the best repaired tubes you can get. A lot of the time most of us women end up with only one working tube, or very short tubes.. Even in the best of circumstances and the best doctor possible, we each suffer some kind of set-back after we go through the surgery. I wish I would've researched more and not just went with the closest place I could find and the statistics that I saw. It was a mistake that I am sure cost me a working tube and almost both.. 

I can't wait for your test results, Galvan!!! It will be Christmas in July.. I am praying to get my double lines again this month as well! 
Hopefully that dip was implantation CJ! I am very excited for the peeing to begin this month! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just popping in! Went to the doc and started stimms! Doctor said I have 34 follies


----------



## GalvanBaby

:shock::shock: 34!!! Wow, I know all won't grow, but that is an awesome start. You are going to have a ER!!


----------



## cj72

34!!! Go girl!!!

Right there with you Galvan. Hopeful, but not putting all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls eager to see how many make it... Would love some frosty tots


----------



## GalvanBaby

I meant great ER not just ER. LMAO


----------



## jasminep0489

Welcome Kuawan!! I hate to hear of any ladies getting their tubes tied period, because I see so many want a reversal but to see this happen to you and you don't even have any children at all. And to have had a procedure done that is even harder to reverse. Bless your heart! I agree with the other ladies. I went with a dr. that had good reviews on boards like this and didn't pay much attention to statistics, because as they said anyone can post statistics even if they aren't true. They leave a lot out you won't see. Good luck in your journey!!

Things are getting exciting around here for you all!!! Looking promising for a few of you!! :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, have you O'd yet? I'm still waiting..CD14 today...probably tomorrow or Monday..pretty certain anyway:winkwink: Hope you get your March baby...I can't tell you how many women I've heard get preggers from their blocked side!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning ladies. :cry:


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> BFN this morning ladies. :cry:

 :hugs:Hugs Galvan! Maybe just too soon to test? Your not out yet! Afm. cd 1 today. Another cycle, another failed attempt. Oh well, onto cycle 9, maybe God will bless us soon or take away the desire & heartache.....Baby dust to all you sweet gals!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I couldn't agree with you more Cupcakestoy. I just am so over this, but we want a baby so we will keep trying until either menopause or we get our baby.

There is a slight chance it is too early, I am 11DPO so we shall see. I doubt it though, I always get a faint line at 11DPO if it is positive.

I forgot to temp today ladies, I jumped up to go test and forgot all about the damn thermometer.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Cupcakestoy. I just am so over this, but we want a baby so we will keep trying until either menopause or we get our baby.
> 
> There is a slight chance it is too early, I am 11DPO so we shall see. I doubt it though, I always get a faint line at 11DPO if it is positive.
> 
> I forgot to temp today ladies, I jumped up to go test and forgot all about the damn thermometer.

I've done that many times lol. I am not going to say aww I am sorry yet :) You have time... Ya never know.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It is probably too early Galvan... You have your test on the 3rd right?

Faith, since I had the miscarriage I can't tell anymore when I O. The last two cycles I have gotten ovulation pain on two different days. Last month it was cd9 and cd15. I o'd on the 15th.. This month I got O pain on cycle day 8 and cd12 which is pretty early for me for cd8 so I am guessing that I o'd yesterday which was cd12... I just had sex twice a day, everyday.. Tired of counting days really.. I just play with the hubby and if it hits, it hits.. I have left it to God. You and I are pretty close on our cycles. I usually have 27 days. I was waiting to see if my cycles changed because of the miscarriage; they're still pretty regular though. I guess I am 1dpo... I am not sure and I don't mind one bit.. I should be able to test around the 12th which is my 34th birthday.. I am not really too confident because I have refused my little brain to symptom spot. I am sick to death of rules and regulations, baby aspirin, vitamins, standing on my head and doing flip-flops to see those two double lines. I want to have a child, but not at the cost of my emotional stability.:haha: Those two elusive double lines and/or unsticky babies are gonna be the death of me.. :coffee: I am drinking caffeine, running daily, eating sushi, and I don't care if it's bad for me if I am pregnant.. Darn months are a plethora of, "I can't because I might be pregnant." :blush: Ok....Rant over. For now....

Brandy, isn't it almost time for crunch time?? You are about down to the last leg of your journey. 
I am praying for all you ladies.
Cupcakestoy.. cd1 means that o time is coming up and you get another month to think of ways to have sex that succeeds in making your hubby not realize he is being used for one commodity.. :haha: At least that's what I tell myself every month I have been faced with another cd1..


----------



## Navygrrl

Popping in to send baby dust to everyone. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am going to POAS tomorrow morning against OH's wishes. LOL Sunday's test prepared me for a a BFN so at least now it won't be such a shock. I know I still have a slight possibility of a BFP, but I doubt it. 

If Wednesday confirms Sunday's test, I will diet for the next 2 cycles and try to lose at least 25 lbs and get used to working out in 110 degree weather. :( We will do another IUI at the end of August.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> It is probably too early Galvan... You have your test on the 3rd right?
> 
> Faith, since I had the miscarriage I can't tell anymore when I O. The last two cycles I have gotten ovulation pain on two different days. Last month it was cd9 and cd15. I o'd on the 15th.. This month I got O pain on cycle day 8 and cd12 which is pretty early for me for cd8 so I am guessing that I o'd yesterday which was cd12... I just had sex twice a day, everyday.. Tired of counting days really.. I just play with the hubby and if it hits, it hits.. I have left it to God. You and I are pretty close on our cycles. I usually have 27 days. I was waiting to see if my cycles changed because of the miscarriage; they're still pretty regular though. I guess I am 1dpo... I am not sure and I don't mind one bit.. I should be able to test around the 12th which is my 34th birthday.. I am not really too confident because I have refused my little brain to symptom spot. I am sick to death of rules and regulations, baby aspirin, vitamins, standing on my head and doing flip-flops to see those two double lines. I want to have a child, but not at the cost of my emotional stability.:haha: Those two elusive double lines and/or unsticky babies are gonna be the death of me.. :coffee: I am drinking caffeine, running daily, eating sushi, and I don't care if it's bad for me if I am pregnant.. Darn months are a plethora of, "I can't because I might be pregnant." :blush: Ok....Rant over. For now....
> 
> Brandy, isn't it almost time for crunch time?? You are about down to the last leg of your journey.
> I am praying for all you ladies.
> Cupcakestoy.. cd1 means that o time is coming up and you get another month to think of ways to have sex that succeeds in making your hubby not realize he is being used for one commodity.. :haha: At least that's what I tell myself every month I have been faced with another cd1..

 Thanks Angie! Even after 8 cycles we still have fun trying lol Of course would LOVE for all this practice to pay off soon :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

My poor husband... this is funny sorry TMI girls.

So after 3.5 years of marathon BD'ing around that time I let off that this last cycle and this one because I was on BCP and then because I have all kind of stuff going on with all these shots. Yesterday he was finally like WOW you make me get used to having to do it all the time then you stop!! poor guys having a nervous breakdown lol...

Stop giving it up in the TTC world means only 2-3 x a week at this point I made a monster I think.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> My poor husband... this is funny sorry TMI girls.
> 
> So after 3.5 years of marathon BD'ing around that time I let off that this last cycle and this one because I was on BCP and then because I have all kind of stuff going on with all these shots. Yesterday he was finally like WOW you make me get used to having to do it all the time then you stop!! poor guys having a nervous breakdown lol...
> 
> Stop giving it up in the TTC world means only 2-3 x a week at this point I made a monster I think.

Poor guy! Its funny, Since we decided to just kinda NTNP, my dh has turned into some kind of sex obsessed fiend! lmbo Says is more fun since he knows he doesn't "have to do it on command." lmbo....Men are never happy...:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My poor husband... this is funny sorry TMI girls.
> 
> So after 3.5 years of marathon BD'ing around that time I let off that this last cycle and this one because I was on BCP and then because I have all kind of stuff going on with all these shots. Yesterday he was finally like WOW you make me get used to having to do it all the time then you stop!! poor guys having a nervous breakdown lol...
> 
> Stop giving it up in the TTC world means only 2-3 x a week at this point I made a monster I think.
> 
> Poor guy! Its funny, Since we decided to just kinda NTNP, my dh has turned into some kind of sex obsessed fiend! lmbo Says is more fun since he knows he doesn't "have to do it on command." lmbo....Men are never happy...:)Click to expand...

I think thats usually why the more relaxed approach seems to work but my goodness I cant win!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I forgot to mention.... I feel like a PIN cushion now just fyi.

3 injections a day you tend to run out of spots! I just finished day 3 and my entire lower abdomen is sore. I am hoping that by the morning for my next shot that there is a blank piece on the canvas!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Brandy. I was running out of places to put the ones I did and I only did 10, 1 a day.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh I forgot to mention.... I feel like a PIN cushion now just fyi.
> 
> 3 injections a day you tend to run out of spots! I just finished day 3 and my entire lower abdomen is sore. I am hoping that by the morning for my next shot that there is a blank piece on the canvas!

Bless your tummy! OUCH! I am so rooting for you! I am SO excited for you Brandy!Hoping this time next year we are rocking our babies together!
:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> I am going to POAS tomorrow morning against OH's wishes. LOL Sunday's test prepared me for a a BFN so at least now it won't be such a shock. I know I still have a slight possibility of a BFP, but I doubt it.
> 
> If Wednesday confirms Sunday's test, I will diet for the next 2 cycles and try to lose at least 25 lbs and get used to working out in 110 degree weather. :( We will do another IUI at the end of August.

FX'D Galvan!!!!!! I have thrown myself back into trying to lose weight & getting healthier too! Not sure if its working, but I am feeling MUCH better & have lost 9.4 pounds in last 2 weeks :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, BFN at 13dpiui. I will do betas tomorrow just as a formality. I had felt O pains the night before the IUI so I believe I Oed way before time. The only time I got pregnant using the trigger was when we BDed the day after trigger. I guess my eggs don't stick around for long or by the time of the IUI it had been about 18 hours since I had had the O pains. I am going to insist on back to back IUIs next time.

For the next 2 months, I will NTNP, but use progesterone during the TWW. I will start dieting and exercising.


----------



## cupcakestoy

:hugs:


GalvanBaby said:


> Well, BFN at 13dpiui. I will do betas tomorrow just as a formality. I had felt O pains the night before the IUI so I believe I Oed way before time. The only time I got pregnant using the trigger was when we BDed the day after trigger. I guess my eggs don't stick around for long or by the time of the IUI it had been about 18 hours since I had had the O pains. I am going to insist on back to back IUIs next time.
> 
> For the next 2 months, I will NTNP, but use progesterone during the TWW. I will start dieting and exercising.

:hugs: Sweetie


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, BFN at 13dpiui. I will do betas tomorrow just as a formality. I had felt O pains the night before the IUI so I believe I Oed way before time. The only time I got pregnant using the trigger was when we BDed the day after trigger. I guess my eggs don't stick around for long or by the time of the IUI it had been about 18 hours since I had had the O pains. I am going to insist on back to back IUIs next time.
> 
> For the next 2 months, I will NTNP, but use progesterone during the TWW. I will start dieting and exercising.

Aww so sorry :-(


----------



## AngienDaniel

That sounds like a good plan, Galvan. I had actually started running and since I am not really used to that strenuous exercise, I figured it was best to not run until I get to test this month and then just get my body used to it before I try again. My belly has been crampy anyway so I haven't really felt like running. I am so happy about enjoying the summer months that I haven't really been too into trying. I figure dtd two times a day should cover my o day, whenever it was, and if it doesn't catch then I will try some other month.

Brandy, 3 shots a day would be pretty sucky. Can you only take them in your abdomen? Can you do them in your thighs?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Been a hard day today. Received a baby shower invitation, do not want to go :( Just been one of those days were I feel sorry for myself, I'm jealous over all the happy pregnant people at Walmart, & just generally feel cheated, because I made a stupid decision years ago....Oh well, guess it will all be okay. All the negative thoughts today have given me the energy to work myself silly, so I got alot accomplished today. Looks like I have a full day of hard work ahead tomorrow too! Like I said before, By gosh if I can't be pregnant, then I can be thin(ner) lol Sorry to vent, just ready for MY TURN!!! Just like all the rest of you wonderful ladies on here, I know! I pray we all see our bfp this year!!!!! Love you gals & thanks for lending an ear! ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> That sounds like a good plan, Galvan. I had actually started running and since I am not really used to that strenuous exercise, I figured it was best to not run until I get to test this month and then just get my body used to it before I try again. My belly has been crampy anyway so I haven't really felt like running. I am so happy about enjoying the summer months that I haven't really been too into trying. I figure dtd two times a day should cover my o day, whenever it was, and if it doesn't catch then I will try some other month.
> 
> Brandy, 3 shots a day would be pretty sucky. Can you only take them in your abdomen? Can you do them in your thighs?


They want me to stick with the abdomen but im running out of real estate haha.

Last night sucked because I ran out of the Puregon part way through the shot so I had to take it out and refill the cartridge and give myself the 2nd part of the dose... so I managed to have to stab myself 4 times uggh. Oh well were getting there. I just feel sorry for everyone on here that has had to listen to me :dohh:



cupcakestoy said:


> Been a hard day today. Received a baby shower invitation, do not want to go :( Just been one of those days were I feel sorry for myself, I'm jealous over all the happy pregnant people at Walmart, & just generally feel cheated, because I made a stupid decision years ago....Oh well, guess it will all be okay. All the negative thoughts today have given me the energy to work myself silly, so I got alot accomplished today. Looks like I have a full day of hard work ahead tomorrow too! Like I said before, By gosh if I can't be pregnant, then I can be thin(ner) lol Sorry to vent, just ready for MY TURN!!! Just like all the rest of you wonderful ladies on here, I know! I pray we all see our bfp this year!!!!! Love you gals & thanks for lending an ear! ;)

I had 2 baby showers this week and a wedding next week. I just got them a gift card and mailed it. I couldnt/wouldnt attend it would upset me :( 

No one knows we've been TTC'ing except my parents.


----------



## stickybean4

You will get you turn cupcakestory. I thought for sure mine would never come. We tried for four years had two losses. I was sick of it all. Obese so jealous when I seen a pregnant lady or a newborn. But I finally did get my turn. She is 18 monthes old tomorrow. Good luck ladies..sending lots of baby dust.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. We got some bad news today. My dad has had cancer in his glands for about 5 years, but it was not bad. You could not even tell he had it. Well, he fell last week and had been complaining about his neck and shoulders hurting. They day before yesterday, he woke up and his right side was numb. My mom said he looked horrible so she called her BIL. He came and rushed my dad to the ER. They have done test after test. Today, they said that his cancer levels had shot through the roof in the past 3 months and it is now in his bones. That is what is causing him to be numb because it is in his neck and shoulders. The Drs said preliminary reports would give him anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. They did a bone scan today so we will know more tomorrow. They start radiation therapy again tomorrow. They did that last year and it slowed the cancer down so hopefully, it will do that again. I am going back to Mexico in 2 weeks so I hope I can be back soon to see my dad before something happens to him or he is so bad off that he doesn't even know we are there. Please keep him and our family in your
prayers again. My brother has only been gone for 7 weeks and now this.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies. We got some bad news today. My dad has had cancer in his glands for about 5 years, but it was not bad. You could not even tell he had it. Well, he fell last week and had been complaining about his neck and shoulders hurting. They day before yesterday, he woke up and his right side was numb. My mom said he looked horrible so she called her BIL. He came and rushed my dad to the ER. They have done test after test. Today, they said that his cancer levels had shot through the roof in the past 3 months and it is now in his bones. That is what is causing him to be numb because it is in his neck and shoulders. The Drs said preliminary reports would give him anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. They did a bone scan today so we will know more tomorrow. They start radiation therapy again tomorrow. They did that last year and it slowed the cancer down so hopefully, it will do that again. I am going back to Mexico in 2 weeks so I hope I can be back soon to see my dad before something happens to him or he is so bad off that he doesn't even know we are there. Please keep him and our family in your
> prayers again. My brother has only been gone for 7 weeks and now this.


Oh my! I am so sorry. We will keep your family in our thoughts. Something truely good has to come out of all you've been through :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

stickybean4 said:


> You will get you turn cupcakestory. I thought for sure mine would never come. We tried for four years had two losses. I was sick of it all. Obese so jealous when I seen a pregnant lady or a newborn. But I finally did get my turn. She is 18 monthes old tomorrow. Good luck ladies..sending lots of baby dust.

Thanks for reassuring me, I know after all those years that you get it. It gives me so much hope to know you finally succeeded!


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies. We got some bad news today. My dad has had cancer in his glands for about 5 years, but it was not bad. You could not even tell he had it. Well, he fell last week and had been complaining about his neck and shoulders hurting. They day before yesterday, he woke up and his right side was numb. My mom said he looked horrible so she called her BIL. He came and rushed my dad to the ER. They have done test after test. Today, they said that his cancer levels had shot through the roof in the past 3 months and it is now in his bones. That is what is causing him to be numb because it is in his neck and shoulders. The Drs said preliminary reports would give him anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. They did a bone scan today so we will know more tomorrow. They start radiation therapy again tomorrow. They did that last year and it slowed the cancer down so hopefully, it will do that again. I am going back to Mexico in 2 weeks so I hope I can be back soon to see my dad before something happens to him or he is so bad off that he doesn't even know we are there. Please keep him and our family in your
> prayers again. My brother has only been gone for 7 weeks and now this.

Oh Galvan, I'm sorry to hear this sad news! Prayers sent for your family!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. The doctor told my Mom this morning that they give him 6-8 months. TTC is on hold for now. We will just NTNP and next year, we will start back TTC.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry Galvan. I am keeping you and your family in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I am praying for your house. I can't imagine the struggle you have been faced with the last few months... You are a tough woman.

Cupcakestoy.. I think we all feel like that when we see big bellies and it seems like everyone has them but us.. I feel such jealousy it actually makes me cry and sends me praying. Some days are definitely more difficult than others, but your rant is for sure one we have all felt, probably as often as everyday.

Brandy.. Do the shots you take bruise and knot up underneath the skin? Are they bearable? I think that is the hardest part for me; knowing that when I do conceive I will have to take that Lovenox shot every day. People say it is very painful. It makes me nervous..:loopy: 

I hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July weekend. My hubby has 24 hour duty tomorrow so I will be a lonely Angie.. I will probably spend the weekend playing WoW and doing my English 2 class.. YAY me! :cry:
Oh, I also think I am about 3dpo.. I thank God I am able to put aside watching for symptoms and the psycho-tendencies I have had most months. I am having an easy month. Now if it will just continue for the next week or so..:blush:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Galvan, I am praying for your house. I can't imagine the struggle you have been faced with the last few months... You are a tough woman.
> 
> Cupcakestoy.. I think we all feel like that when we see big bellies and it seems like everyone has them but us.. I feel such jealousy it actually makes me cry and sends me praying. Some days are definitely more difficult than others, but your rant is for sure one we have all felt, probably as often as everyday.
> 
> Brandy.. Do the shots you take bruise and knot up underneath the skin? Are they bearable? I think that is the hardest part for me; knowing that when I do conceive I will have to take that Lovenox shot every day. People say it is very painful. It makes me nervous..:loopy:
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their 4th of July weekend. My hubby has 24 hour duty tomorrow so I will be a lonely Angie.. I will probably spend the weekend playing WoW and doing my English 2 class.. YAY me! :cry:
> Oh, I also think I am about 3dpo.. I thank God I am able to put aside watching for symptoms and the psycho-tendencies I have had most months. I am having an easy month. Now if it will just continue for the next week or so..:blush:

The shots dont bother me other than making the area tender for about 24 hours. I inject super slow knowing that the more that is absorbed before injecting more the less chance of this being an issue.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down. 

I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval&#8230; Although the sooner the better for me so I don&#8217;t have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.

Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. My dad wants us to continue TTC, he said that he wanted another grand baby and he will damned well try to make it until I have one. They also told me to go home and get the kids back in school and not to worry. I don't know what to do. I am scared to start treatment and be needed home in the middle of a cycle. I know this is not usually an over night thing, but I am still worried and don't know what to do. I was going to postpone all TTC, but my Dad brought it up. They are not the most supportive people in the world, but once it suck in that we were really going to have a baby, he got excited. I guess, I will talk to OH tonight and see what he says.

Brandy, I did not realize you were so close to ER! Wow, you are about to be PUPO by the end of next week!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies. My dad wants us to continue TTC, he said that he wanted another grand baby and he will damned well try to make it until I have one. They also told me to go home and get the kids back in school and not to worry. I don't know what to do. I am scared to start treatment and be needed home in the middle of a cycle. I know this is not usually an over night thing, but I am still worried and don't know what to do. I was going to postpone all TTC, but my Dad brought it up. They are not the most supportive people in the world, but once it suck in that we were really going to have a baby, he got excited. I guess, I will talk to OH tonight and see what he says.
> 
> Brandy, I did not realize you were so close to ER! Wow, you are about to be PUPO by the end of next week!!

I feel for you and though no words can ever make any of what you're going through any better.. I am sorry that you have to deal with this. Although its a sad reality that we will eventually or have already dealt with the loss of a parent its a horrific thought for all of us. Please know if I could make it any better I would. I am sure I speak for all of us when I say we are here to listen. We all have lives outside of TTC and those impact our TTC world as well. I truely wish you the very best.


As for PUPO ....... OMG I know I am so excited but I am beyond scared that it wont work. I am trying to remain calm and cool but inside I am about to fall apart at the thought of this not being it. I know I am a strong person though and I know I can handle whatever gets thrown my way but the sad truth is the possiblity of it not working is devastating. But I will keep my fingers crossed that they stick and that all goes well.

Thank you for the kind words. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you Brandy. This all seems so surreal. I can't believe that my dad is this sick and so close to my brother being killed. We sort of knew that my brother's death was going to knock my Dad down big time, but I never though this bad. He had just went to the Dr a week before my brother's accident and all was ok. Now, just 7 weeks later he is this bad. My brother was his youngest son, and the only son who he actually raised and had a relationship with. my mom has her faith and that is getting her through this. She is very devoted to God and does not miss a day in church even when she moved, she found a church immediately. She reads her Bible everyday and has read it time after time again for the past 14 years. Her relationship with God will get her through this. She is worried about where she will go when my Dad passes. They live in Virginia and she hates it there. She refuses to live there without him. the only reason she is there is for my Dad. She has panic attacks every time she has to drive on the roads because of the mountains and bridges. I told her that between my little sister and me, she won't have to worry. She said that I might think she is ridiculous thinking about where she will live then. I told her that I don't. Most people wouldn't think about that, but you have to know my mom.

Brandy, after as nervous and scared as I was of my IUI not working, I can imagine how you feel about IVF. I have faith that you will get your BFP out of this. I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

So sorry Galvan. I'm praying for your family.

12dpo...af shoulda been here by today. Bfn yesterday. Can fertility drugs from last mo cause my LP to be longer?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> So sorry Galvan. I'm praying for your family.
> 
> 12dpo...af shoulda been here by today. Bfn yesterday. Can fertility drugs from last mo cause my LP to be longer?

I wouldnt think so CJ as they are short lasting and only should effect one cycle.

Is you LP always 12 days? Because your LP will almost always remain within a day or so regardless if you're on a medicated cycle or not.


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> So sorry Galvan. I'm praying for your family.
> 
> 12dpo...af shoulda been here by today. Bfn yesterday. Can fertility drugs from last mo cause my LP to be longer?

The month after each cycle of Clomid my LP was still longer by 2 days :( Felt for sure I would get a bfp since af was 2 days late, but found out it was residual meds lingering in system. FX'd for you CJ that af doesn't find you!


----------



## cj72

I've probably done 10+ rounds of clomid and right back to 11 days every time. The fsh and hcg shots were the only difference. And now that I know how my body reacts with hcg in it, I'm looking for those same indicators this month and don't see them. Just sitting here twiddling ny thumbs. Lol. Brandy, the time is near! I'm getting so excited to hear when you know!! Galvan, tell dh to throw a few extras in there the day after :)... you know, for good luck! Thanks for the good wishes, cupcakestoy! I need a tons of baby dust trucked in over here :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Progesterone can make it longer, CJ. Mine is at most 12 days, and I have had 3 BFNs so far and no AF yet, but I haven't stopped the meds.

TMI, but i have had this weird pricks in my vagina running from my cervix down. The last time I had this was the first CP. That has Miguel thinking I am pregnant, but I know I am not, too many BFNs. I doubt a BFN on 13Dpiui is inaccurate.


----------



## cj72

No progesterone or anything this cycle


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, then maybe you are pregnant. FX this is it for you. 12DPo can still have false negatives. Fx this si the case with both of us!


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> I've probably done 10+ rounds of clomid and right back to 11 days every time. The fsh and hcg shots were the only difference. And now that I know how my body reacts with hcg in it, I'm looking for those same indicators this month and don't see them. Just sitting here twiddling ny thumbs. Lol. Brandy, the time is near! I'm getting so excited to hear when you know!! Galvan, tell dh to throw a few extras in there the day after :)... you know, for good luck! Thanks for the good wishes, cupcakestoy! I need a tons of baby dust trucked in over here :)

Just telling you what happened to me with Clomid. Not been trying long enough to go to extremes yet, so no experience with injectibles...


----------



## momsbaby

Happy 4th of July ladies!!! I'm praying for you all to get your sticky beans soon. I've been MIA for a while with a new job and new town. Good luck and best wishes to you Brandy, welcome to all the newbies. 

Even thought we aren't ttc right now, we're still practicing for when we can try again. With my new job I won't be about to do my surgery till January :( that sucks but it'll be ok. I still get on from time to time to stay updated with all of y'all.


----------



## cj72

Went to the dollar tree today and have a test for tomorrow am. Now that Im back, Im sure af will show, lol. Hope you girls had a great 4th of July!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am retesting tomorrow too just in case, but I know Af will show as soon as I quit the meds.


----------



## cj72

I hope not Galvan. I hope its a bfp for you! I had a bfn this morning but still no af 14 dpo and 3- 4 days late. Used dollar tree hpt w 25miu.


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> I hope not Galvan. I hope its a bfp for you! I had a bfn this morning but still no af 14 dpo and 3- 4 days late. Used dollar tree hpt w 25miu.

Sorry Cj, I guess the meds can screw with your cycle then. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Ladies! We are celebrating the 4th this weekend with our fire dept. family! Having an old fashioned pig roast, (which is Awesome!), home-made slip-n-slide, & a BUNCH of fireworks tomorrow night! Expecting 50-75 people so thought I would pop in since, I will be off the pc til next week....Hope all is well for everyone! Afm, I had sent Dr.Berger an email explaining our ttc journey thus far. He replied that he believes I may get pregnant on my own, but suggested injectibles for "Super Ovulation" as our next step.....To be honest, I don't want to start down that road :/ Cost is a factor, as well as long term side effects. Talked to dh about his suggestion & he does not want to pursue that path either. So I guess we are at a "done all we can, rest is up to God" place in our Journey. Which kinda does take a little pressure off lol I did talk dh into ordering some fertilaid for both of us, & fertilecm & ovaboost for me. Figure they can't hurt? Oh well Hope all has a Blessed weekend & we see a ton of BFPs this Summer!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning ladies. I stopped all meds today. AF should be here in a few days. Thsi cycle will be nothing. August will be a SMEP cycle. If nothing, September will be my next IUI with B2B IUIs. We will be doing 2 more IUIs if nothing on to IVF. I am praying we get our sticky bean out of this, but of not IVF will be in March or April of next year. OH was upset this morning, I told him that one way or another we will get our baby.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm sorry galvanized :-( it will happen for us. It's just so damn frustrating


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Brandy. I don't feel as bad as I did Sunday when I got the first BFN on the Dollar tree test. I knew it was right so I had a week to prepare myself and get used to the idea that this was not the cycle. OH on the other hand still had hope. I have told him many times not to get up hope after a BFN, but he doesn't listen to me. I felt so bad having to tell him. I tried to prepare him last night by telling him not to get his hopes up, but he still did.

How are you feeling, Brandy? Bloated any? LOL


----------



## cj72

Galvan, thats why Ive decided not to tell him where I am in my cycle after last month's heartbreak. Something weird today...this evening Im nauseous and have a heightened sense of smell.


----------



## cj72

Cd1. Well, cycle 32 will be a bust. I will be away from OH for 6 days before o and returning 2 days after. At 41, I shouldnt be excited to have a month off, but I am happy to have that break. 31 cycles and nothing to show for it. OH also works outside, so theres always that heat burning up his swimmers in the summer. Might try again with the shots, clomid, and triggers in Sept or Oct


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Cd1. Well, cycle 32 will be a bust. I will be away from OH for 6 days before o and returning 2 days after. At 41, I shouldnt be excited to have a month off, but I am happy to have that break. 31 cycles and nothing to show for it. OH also works outside, so theres always that heat burning up his swimmers in the summer. Might try again with the shots, clomid, and triggers in Sept or Oct

Sorry CJ. Just curious, but will you do IVF again?


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: CJ. 

I will be doing IUI again in September so Fx we get our BFP soon or at least then.


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, I havent done ivf. I have taken clomid and injections to give me more eggs for a better chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj & Galvan, so, so sorry to see the bfns:cry: it's going to happen when you least expect it!!!:hugs:

Brandy, this thread is in desperate need of good news!! Can't wait to see your BFP!:hugs:

Still popping in to check on everyone...just so busy & not much time to spend on here.
So if you can believe it, I'M CD21 & STILL WAITING FOR O!! Ewcm for 6 days straight!! Finally a dark opk yesterday.. having crampy o-ish pain for the past 5 days!! I feel like I'm on a clomid cycle! All I can blame this on is vitex! I can't even say for sure if this is a "good thing" or a "bad thing"....most of my O pains have been coming on the right side...a side I haven't O'd on for at least 12mo!! (I'm assuming, as I have pains every month on the left...none on the rt. for a looong time) hmmm...LOTS of bd'ing going on...making sure we are well covered:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith that's awesome I will be waiting on your BFP!


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Cupcake, I havent done ivf. I have taken clomid and injections to give me more eggs for a better chance of getting pregnant.

Oh I'm sorry. For some reason I thought you had done IVF? I did the Clomid for LPDfor a couple cycles, then to boost my chance on my HSG cycle. Best wishes for your BFP soon!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.

How exciting!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.

Wow!!!! That is awesome!! I can't wait for you ER! YOu are going to have tons of frosties!.:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Faith. I know it will happen eventually. It starts to really suck after a while, btu I refuse to let it depress me like it did before.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It is rainy and depressing in Washington...
How is everyone doing this week?
My hubby is on some kind of weird work schedule where he has one day off, 24 hours on, then a regular workday..... It is making me more tired with all this sad weather..
Sorry about your neg CJ.. I am sure mine is gonna be negative too. 
I don't have a single feeling about being pregnant; not even a little niggle of question.. Not really too upset, just the normal upset of another month gone by. I am sure my hubby is tired of being disappointed. He says he isn't ever going to be disappointed in me, but I have enough for both of us. If my guess is correct I should be due for my monthly visitor on Saturday or Sunday.. I am about 7dpo..
I hope you catch your o, Faith... I think that has been the only thing different about this cycle for me.. I have had so much fluid this month. I never have that to tell my o time, and from o time on, I have been more fluid-y than any other cycle I can remember.. I have been trying to not symptom spot, and honestly there have been no symptoms to spot.. I am glad. 
I CANNOT WAIT for your bfp, Brandy.. I am excited for you! God please give some double lines!! 
I am going to go play WoW and text my hubby.. I will be dropping in every now and again.:winkwink:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies just checking on you all and sending dust your way


----------



## cj72

Brandy, Faith and Angie, fx'd ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls I just have to say... OUCH

So I have a scan again in the morning and I trigger tomorrow with egg collection on Wednesday which cant come soon enough.

Right now I feel so freaking swollen and bloated that I could be like 4 months pregnant. The worst part right now though is having to sit down super slowly because the pressure of sitting upright feels like my ovaries are going to pop no joke!!!

So I am doing alot of leaning back and or laying which sucks.


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Just saying hi and would like to send a bunch of sticky baby dust. I hope you don't mind but I wanted to share a pic of my little miracle. Laura Faith she just turned 18 monthes.
 



Attached Files:







DSC09558.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Sticky, she is too adorable!! I love her chubby little cheeks!!

Brandy, hope your scan went well today!!! :hugs:

Babydust ladies!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

She is beautiful!!
I have not even wanted to entertain the idea of having another daughter. The one I have is 12 going on 30.. She is so difficult she made it to where I tried not to even think about a girl child. For the last few months though, I have dreamed of a little girl with dark red hair and her Daddy's blue eyes... Little girls aren't too bad. That one in your photo, Stickybean, is as pretty as they come. 

I want a baby now. I am getting emotional as my tww comes to a close. :blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sticky, your daughter is a doll:cloud9: thanks so much for sharing the photo. It's so encouraging to see TR babies!!!!

Angie, seems like BFP months happen on symptom-less cycles:thumbup: lots of cm is also a good sign!! I've read many times of BFPs with the unusually large amount of cm during TWW:happydance: hope it's great news! Hope your weather is nicer today! My hubby grew-up in Seattle area...still has family there and it's ALWAYS rainy/drizzly when we visit:wacko: I couldn't handle that for any long period of time.

Brandy, UGH the sore ovaries!!! I've had some really bad O pains, but couldn't be anything like what you're experiencing!!! BD'ing really hurts when the ovaries are sore!! :blush: the 4 mo. preggo look...sorry about that:nope: my sister experienced the same, when they did IVF

Mrs.T, good to see you popping in:hugs:

Afm, FINALLY o'd! 3dpo today:thumbup: would LOVE a BFP for hubby's bday on Saturday:) Not getting my hopes up:winkwink: 

BFPs are a long time coming for many of us here, but we're STRONG women and keep pressing on:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh stickybean she adorable!!!!!
Her is my TR baby Emmaleigh who is 3 months 1day! We are currently NTNP for TR baby #2!

Brandy woohoo! I can't wait to see a :bfp: No bueno for bloating! 

Angie when I found out I was pregnant with Emme I had no symtoms and had actually started cramping so I though AF was on her way! Fx for you. 

Faith fx for some good news for you this month! 

Afm I am around 3dpo and not really looking for signs either. We are just kind of going with the flow and whatever happens happens. Emme is quite the little lady and has me pretty busy!
 



Attached Files:







1048347_581587118551156_92220192_o.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies I went to the er for my arms and they ask for a pee sample. Well ibwas vivid because I came for my arms and I didn't want to. So any how they called me to the back and revealed that I am pregnant


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mrstruth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs036YbovLk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jasminep0489

Mrs T how amazing you must feel!! Were you expecting it? I hope this is your sticky!!! :flower:


Awww what beautiful girls!! I love to see TR babies. They are truly little miracles. I'll upload a pic of my lil man soon. He's 9 months already! They grow way too fast!


----------



## Mrstruth

jasminep0489 said:


> Mrs T how amazing you must feel!! Were you expecting it? I hope this is your sticky!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Awww what beautiful girls!! I love to see TR babies. They are truly little miracles. I'll upload a pic of my lil man soon. He's 9 months already! They grow way too fast!

no it wasn't expected at all, I was totally shocked by it


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mrstruth said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T how amazing you must feel!! Were you expecting it? I hope this is your sticky!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Awww what beautiful girls!! I love to see TR babies. They are truly little miracles. I'll upload a pic of my lil man soon. He's 9 months already! They grow way too fast!
> 
> no it wasn't expected at all, I was totally shocked by itClick to expand...

Congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


Wow!! You are going to have one busy RE Wednesday! I can't wait to see how many fertilize! Are you doing ICSI? Are you doing a 5day transfer or 3 day? I am full of questions. :) I am so excited for you girl!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T how amazing you must feel!! Were you expecting it? I hope this is your sticky!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Awww what beautiful girls!! I love to see TR babies. They are truly little miracles. I'll upload a pic of my lil man soon. He's 9 months already! They grow way too fast!
> 
> no it wasn't expected at all, I was totally shocked by itClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot I was still in shock so I bought a test myself
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momsbaby

MrsT I'm so EXCITED for you, CONGRATS


----------



## jasminep0489

How far along do you think you are?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wow!! You are going to have one busy RE Wednesday! I can't wait to see how many fertilize! Are you doing ICSI? Are you doing a 5day transfer or 3 day? I am full of questions. :) I am so excited for you girl!!!Click to expand...

ICSI is a possibility. He lets them attempt to fertilize on their own the ones that dont right away he will do ICSI on. No more than 1 in 3 will be icsi. We dont have a male factor so I dont think he will have to do many but we signed the ok for it. It doesnt cost extra as they are part of a study.

We are planning on 5DT but will be monitoring and if we need to do a 3DT we will. So I should have my transfer 7/15!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs T how amazing you must feel!! Were you expecting it? I hope this is your sticky!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Awww what beautiful girls!! I love to see TR babies. They are truly little miracles. I'll upload a pic of my lil man soon. He's 9 months already! They grow way too fast!
> 
> no it wasn't expected at all, I was totally shocked by itClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot I was still in shock so I bought a test myselfClick to expand...

CONGRATS!!!! YAYAAYAYA WE needed that.


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Mrs T. So happy for you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wow!! You are going to have one busy RE Wednesday! I can't wait to see how many fertilize! Are you doing ICSI? Are you doing a 5day transfer or 3 day? I am full of questions. :) I am so excited for you girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ICSI is a possibility. He lets them attempt to fertilize on their own the ones that dont right away he will do ICSI on. No more than 1 in 3 will be icsi. We dont have a male factor so I dont think he will have to do many but we signed the ok for it. It doesnt cost extra as they are part of a study.
> 
> We are planning on 5DT but will be monitoring and if we need to do a 3DT we will. So I should have my transfer 7/15!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


I can't wait for your ET! How many will you transfer?


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, well I have another appointment in a few days for a scan. but since I blees two and a half days they arent counting that cycle my last full cycle.was May28-June 2 so they are now.suggesting.5 weeks. which should be right because if we go by the two bleed I wouldnt even be ovulating until wed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks ladies, well I have another appointment in a few days for a scan. but since I blees two and a half days they arent counting that cycle my last full cycle.was May28-June 2 so they are now.suggesting.5 weeks. which should be right because if we go by the two bleed I wouldnt even be ovulating until wed.

Thats so exciting so you had the infamous implantation bleeding we all hear about :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wow!! You are going to have one busy RE Wednesday! I can't wait to see how many fertilize! Are you doing ICSI? Are you doing a 5day transfer or 3 day? I am full of questions. :) I am so excited for you girl!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ICSI is a possibility. He lets them attempt to fertilize on their own the ones that dont right away he will do ICSI on. No more than 1 in 3 will be icsi. We dont have a male factor so I dont think he will have to do many but we signed the ok for it. It doesnt cost extra as they are part of a study.
> 
> We are planning on 5DT but will be monitoring and if we need to do a 3DT we will. So I should have my transfer 7/15!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!! Can't wait til you get your Miracle(s) lol


----------



## cj72

Shay!!!! Congrats, girl! I KNEW your day would come! stick bean!!

Beautiful babies, ladies! 

Brandy, so excited for you!! 

Faith, maybe this is the beginning of a bfp for you! 31 cycles?


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats MrsT!!!!!! I was going to suggest you get a scan anyway just to make sure everything is where it should be! :winkwink: I can't wait to see what the scan shows!!!!! I hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs: 
Brandy, good luck tomorrow!!!!!! I know you and hubby have to be so excited!!!!!

AFM, We just welcomed our 4th grandbaby on July 5th! Her name is Arabella Gracelyn (Bella) and she weighed 5lbs 6oz 18 inches long! So beautiful! I tried to upload some pics from my phone but they wouldn't let me! :growlmad: I'll try again later.


----------



## jonnanne3

I managed to get a few of our precious Bella!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-05 09.30.25.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









2013-07-06 12.31.55.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









2013-07-06 12.29.46.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









2013-07-06 12.22.54.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, I am so excited yet so scared I am going to go and have a scan and I can't wait. Any advice for me ladies


----------



## jonnanne3

My advice would be to relax.... I know that is next to impossible, but you need to try and relax and just pray that everything will be ok with you and your little bean!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks ladies, I am so excited yet so scared I am going to go and have a scan and I can't wait. Any advice for me ladies

My advice is just enjoy the pregnancy you cant change the outcome. I am sure it will all be fine and we cant wait to hear your beta and or see the lil one :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am heading to get my beta count now so I will keep you posted


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> I am heading to get my beta count now so I will keep you posted

can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

hey ladies I am here and they stated and I am just about three weeks barely two weeks to the most pregnant lol my numbers were 141 and I come back in two days for my beta count again


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> hey ladies I am here and they stated and I am just about three weeks barely two weeks to the most pregnant lol my numbers were 141 and I come back in two days for my beta count again

So thats right about in line with the 2 day bleed being implating right?


----------



## Mrstruth

I looked online and the beta line up with 3-5 weeks pregnant I fall into that range


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> I looked online and the beta line up with 3-5 weeks pregnant I fall into that range

Sounds about right... My beta was 179 when I was 5 weeks 2 days with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I looked online and the beta line up with 3-5 weeks pregnant I fall into that range
> 
> Sounds about right... My beta was 179 when I was 5 weeks 2 days with my last pregnancy.Click to expand...

 so what happen did you carry out the pregnancy full term


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I looked online and the beta line up with 3-5 weeks pregnant I fall into that range
> 
> Sounds about right... My beta was 179 when I was 5 weeks 2 days with my last pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> so what happen did you carry out the pregnancy full termClick to expand...

Yes :) He is 17


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> I looked online and the beta line up with 3-5 weeks pregnant I fall into that range
> 
> Sounds about right... My beta was 179 when I was 5 weeks 2 days with my last pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> so what happen did you carry out the pregnancy full termClick to expand...
> 
> Yes :) He is 17Click to expand...

that relieved me so much, I am shocked that I .pregnant and not wanting to lose it. I tested with a frer again test line instantly appeared. how did your visit go


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, I am uhmmm impatiently waiting to see how the ER went! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Me too girls haha!! I am all checked in the procedures not for 1.5 hours then recovery so I will check in this afternoon.

Mrs T do you go back today or tomorrow for Beta?


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Me too girls haha!! I am all checked in the procedures not for 1.5 hours then recovery so I will check in this afternoon.
> 
> Mrs T do you go back today or tomorrow for Beta?

I have to be there Friday at 11:30am. I am soooo excited for you, this is unbelievable


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Me too girls haha!! I am all checked in the procedures not for 1.5 hours then recovery so I will check in this afternoon.
> 
> Mrs T do you go back today or tomorrow for Beta?
> 
> I have to be there Friday at 11:30am. I am soooo excited for you, this is unbelievableClick to expand...

I wish they made it easier to get a beta test.. They need walk in labs that don't require a doctor. I would do them almost every day if I could in early pregnancy lol.

I am weird like that.


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Me too girls haha!! I am all checked in the procedures not for 1.5 hours then recovery so I will check in this afternoon.
> 
> Mrs T do you go back today or tomorrow for Beta?
> 
> I have to be there Friday at 11:30am. I am soooo excited for you, this is unbelievableClick to expand...
> 
> I wish they made it easier to get a beta test.. They need walk in labs that don't require a doctor. I would do them almost every day if I could in early pregnancy lol.
> 
> I am weird like that.Click to expand...

I am as well lol. I am just that unbalanced lol:haha:


----------



## AngienDaniel

One July bfp....

Congratulations Mrs. T!!!

I think we all are on pins for your next few days Brandy!! It's better than watching my favorite t.v. show..:winkwink:

Faith, don't you just hate when dtd around o time becomes painful? Sometimes my o hurts so bad all I want to do is grab a hot water bottle and sleep it off. I have found that if I do little things all day to make myself in a better frame of mind, then sex doesn't hurt my ovaries as bad. Maybe tmi but I text my husband dirty or write him dirty notes. I make it a point to touch him lovingly at all times during the day, and if he is being a jerk, I tell myself all day that when the time comes I will make him pay.. :blush: I know that's kind-of a lot of info, but honestly it really does help to put your mind on how much you physically want something and it covers up the uncomfortable o pain. If your pain is anything like mine, it is nice to have something to take focus off of it. I think thinking on how it hurts hinders good cm flow for me. :blush:

AFM.... I am about 10dpo.. give or take a few.. I have no symptoms at all and even the cm has disappeared. I mind a little cause I want to have a baby and I am getting older. UGH!! Who am I kidding, I'm fast approaching over-the-hill... I am no longer testing until after I miss my period so next week if the witch hasn't made her rounds, I will go get a test. Thank God for small mercies. I can't bear to test anymore before my date. I guess it's on to another month for muah... 

I just knew we was gonna get some good baby news up in this place! :happydance: If I can't be knocked up at least some of you chicks are and it makes my heart feel good!


----------



## Mrstruth

AngienDaniel said:


> One July bfp....
> 
> Congratulations Mrs. T!!!
> 
> I think we all are on pins for your next few days Brandy!! It's better than watching my favorite t.v. show..:winkwink:
> 
> Faith, don't you just hate when dtd around o time becomes painful? Sometimes my o hurts so bad all I want to do is grab a hot water bottle and sleep it off. I have found that if I do little things all day to make myself in a better frame of mind, then sex doesn't hurt my ovaries as bad. Maybe tmi but I text my husband dirty or write him dirty notes. I make it a point to touch him lovingly at all times during the day, and if he is being a jerk, I tell myself all day that when the time comes I will make him pay.. :blush: I know that's kind-of a lot of info, but honestly it really does help to put your mind on how much you physically want something and it covers up the uncomfortable o pain. If your pain is anything like mine, it is nice to have something to take focus off of it. I think thinking on how it hurts hinders good cm flow for me. :blush:
> 
> AFM.... I am about 10dpo.. give or take a few.. I have no symptoms at all and even the cm has disappeared. I mind a little cause I want to have a baby and I am getting older. UGH!! Who am I kidding, I'm fast approaching over-the-hill... I am no longer testing until after I miss my period so next week if the witch hasn't made her rounds, I will go get a test. Thank God for small mercies. I can't bear to test anymore before my date. I guess it's on to another month for muah...
> 
> I just knew we was gonna get some good baby news up in this place! :happydance: If I can't be knocked up at least some of you chicks are and it makes my heart feel good!

Thanks Angien :hugs: the odd thing is I had a cycle,then a short cycle, was waiting o. 7/23 cycle and found out through the er that I was pregnant. :saywhat: so it could still happen unexpectedly and in between cycles


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope you are doing great now Brandy. ER should be done. Hopefully, you have an awesome # of eggs to be fertilized! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Wooo hooo Mrs.T!!! At 5 weeks 1 day my Betas were well over the 10 000's. At 4 weeks they were in the hundreds too. Fx for doubling numbers!!

Brandy I can't wait to hear how many eggs you ended up with!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, :happydance: fab news:thumbup: can't wait to hear the results:hugs: sleep well;) Starbucks and Pho sounds GREAT! Enjoy it! You've been through a lot today:happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

I am excited for you Brandy!!! :happydance: 
Mommabrown I am thinking that I am 4 weeks as well. I am excited for.Friday


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome Brandy!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!! Get some rest and enjoy the Starbucks and Pho, you deserve it after today!! :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

So happy for you Brandy!!! FX"D for good report tomorrow!!!


----------



## cj72

So happy for you girls ;) 

Brandy, how many eggs will you being having put in at a time?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> So happy for you girls ;)
> 
> Brandy, how many eggs will you being having put in at a time?

Our initial discussion with the specialist was 3 because of my age. I am very afraid of triplets because of the health complications for the babies and myself. Twins would be ideal for us though as we want 2 more now that our other 2 are older.

Our kids think were nuts lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FYI now that the drugs have worn off I have to say im in more pain than I was with my TR!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow Brandy! That's got to be a hard Decision to make! It's Probably Easier If You've Had Failed ivf...But First Crack At it...:shrug:..That Would be a tough call! You Could do triplets and give one to us:haha: Sorry You're So sore:cry::hugs:

dumb Phone Updated...Don'tKnowWhy It's not spacing On swipe...
What The Heck With The caps! grrr.....


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow Brandy! That's got to be a hard Decision to make! It's Probably Easier If You've Had Failed ivf...But First Crack At it...:shrug:..That Would be a tough call! You Could do triplets and give one to us:haha: Sorry You're So sore:cry::hugs:
> 
> dumb Phone Updated...Don'tKnowWhy It's not spacing On swipe...
> What The Heck With The caps! grrr.....

The nursery or nurseries depending on how many we have is upstairs but the masterbedroom is downstairs... I joked with the hubby that if we have more than 1 I am moving upstairs and he gets the kids downstairs with him ROFL. :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow, that would be a tough decision. I have a friend on here who had 2 put in the first round and neither stuck, but the second round she had 3 put in and all 3 stuck! She is 16 weeks with triplets.

I am sorry you are in pain? Is it from the ER or?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Wow, that would be a tough decision. I have a friend on here who had 2 put in the first round and neither stuck, but the second round she had 3 put in and all 3 stuck! She is 16 weeks with triplets.
> 
> I am sorry you are in pain? Is it from the ER or?

My lower abdomen is a little sore and worse so when I sit so I am glad I took time off work since I have a deskjob.. BUT my god the bloating is way more than I expected.. I have gain 15lbs of what I hope is water retention in the last week. I cant imagine its food since I have felt so bloated that I only eat about 1x per day but im downing gatorade like a fiend. They told me that gatorade and salt would help to keep the bloating down... I know im taking in alot more than whats coming out.

Hopefully today it will just start running out of me lol. I dont wanna feel this way when they put the embies back in.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like slight OHSS. That happened to me with my IUI. My stomach was huge and I only did 75iu each day. Just keep drinking the Gatorade and adding extra salt to your foods. Mine didn't disappear until 14DPO, I was peeing like every hour to hour and a half. I weighed myself again on 16DPO and had lost 10 lbs in just water! Watch the urine amount. If it goes way down, call your RE. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Sounds like slight OHSS. That happened to me with my IUI. My stomach was huge and I only did 75iu each day. Just keep drinking the Gatorade and adding extra salt to your foods. Mine didn't disappear until 14DPO, I was peeing like every hour to hour and a half. I weighed myself again on 16DPO and had lost 10 lbs in just water! Watch the urine amount. If it goes way down, call your RE. :hugs:

Ya thats the part thats scaring me is the decrease in urine is totally noticeable :( But it's not concentrated yet so I wont panic.

But normally I wake up at night to go pee atleast once. I slept through the whole night and when I got up it wasnt even urgent that I go to the restroom..


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:

 Awesome! Looks like you may get your frosty tots after all!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:
> 
> Awesome! Looks like you may get your frosty tots after all!!!!Click to expand...


I know its so exciting!! We could have our own football team haha :happydance:


----------



## cj72

Yay Brandy!! I cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, good work:thumbup: :hugs:

MrsT, how are you feeling? Hoping this is your super sticky bfp:happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

great report Brandy I am so excited for you. 

afm I have been having lots of gas, twinges and funny sensation in my abdomen, sore boobs, nausea off and on


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome Brandy!!! :happydance:

You are going to have frosties!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> great report Brandy I am so excited for you.
> 
> afm I have been having lots of gas, twinges and funny sensation in my abdomen, sore boobs, nausea off and on

That reminds me from this whole process I can take away that I dont need to have sore boobs to be preggo.

I took a trigger shot with 10000 units my tests are blaring positives and I am doing Progesterone shots and as of today no boob sensitivity.

I will no longer use that as an early pregnancy sign for me lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My BBs didn't hurt with my kids, but when I got my BFP and I was on progesterone, they did.


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> great report Brandy I am so excited for you.
> 
> afm I have been having lots of gas, twinges and funny sensation in my abdomen, sore boobs, nausea off and on
> 
> That reminds me from this whole process I can take away that I dont need to have sore boobs to be preggo.
> 
> I took a trigger shot with 10000 units my tests are blaring positives and I am doing Progesterone shots and as of today no boob sensitivity.
> 
> I will no longer use that as an early pregnancy sign for me lol.Click to expand...

:haha: yes I agree the progesterone had my boobs sore as well, but nothing like this. (TMI) but the gas is awful, is it suppose to be like that? The doctor that seen me Tuesday stated that she is shock that all the fertility drugs I was on, never cause me to conceive and that this natural cycle did. I can't wait until tomorrow, please keep in your prayers


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> great report Brandy I am so excited for you.
> 
> afm I have been having lots of gas, twinges and funny sensation in my abdomen, sore boobs, nausea off and on
> 
> That reminds me from this whole process I can take away that I dont need to have sore boobs to be preggo.
> 
> I took a trigger shot with 10000 units my tests are blaring positives and I am doing Progesterone shots and as of today no boob sensitivity.
> 
> I will no longer use that as an early pregnancy sign for me lol.Click to expand...

:haha: yes I agree the progesterone had my boobs sore as well, but nothing like this. (TMI) but the gas is awful, is it suppose to be like that? The doctor that seen me Tuesday stated that she is shock that all the fertility drugs I was on, never cause me to conceive and that this natural cycle did. I can't wait until tomorrow, please keep in your prayers! I don't feel anything bad, in fact besides the gas and sore boobs I feel awesome! Can't wait


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats mrs t :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

jojo1972 said:


> Congrats mrs t :happydance:

Thanks JoJo 

Well ladies I am heading on for my second beta around 11, I am so nervous it's ridiculous. Sending lots of :dust: everyone's way


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mrs t :happydance:
> 
> Thanks JoJo
> 
> Well ladies I am heading on for my second beta around 11, I am so nervous it's ridiculous. Sending lots of :dust: everyone's wayClick to expand...

Goodluck!! I believe your beta is in 30 minutes if youre on on EDT :)


----------



## cj72

Can't wait to hear some doubling numbers, Shay!!

Brandy, do they update you on how the embryos are progressing daily?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Can't wait to hear some doubling numbers, Shay!!
> 
> Brandy, do they update you on how the embryos are progressing daily?

Yes but the report I will get today wont be until the end of the day so I am trying not to freak out every minute that the phone doesnt ring lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am stalking you and Shay today, Brandy!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy & Shay... can't wait to hear good news for you both!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, how are you feeling? Any signs of AF? Any symptom spotting? :hugs::flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Angie, how are you feeling? Any signs of AF? Any symptom spotting? :hugs::flower:

I forget where are you at in your cycle Faith?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Angie, how are you feeling? Any signs of AF? Any symptom spotting? :hugs::flower:
> 
> I forget where are you at in your cycle Faith?Click to expand...

7dpo...same 'ol, same 'ol..:winkwink: One of these days, two pink lines are going to show up on a pg test and hubby will find me unconscious on the bathroom floor...:haha:


----------



## Mrstruth

I went today and they stated that my beta dropped to 21 and they stated its a chance that I am preparing to miscarriage, it's very rarely they have seen them go back up. They didnt give me meds or anything just said to take it easy. I hate that because if I can't be pregnant with a good pregnancy I don't want to continue waiting for this one to leave. Ugh I hate they ever told me I was pregnant and the sad thing is yesterday I had strong positives still :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrstruth said:


> I went today and they stated that my beta dropped to 21 and they stated its a chance that I am preparing to miscarriage, it's very rarely they have seen them go back up. They didnt give me meds or anything just said to take it easy. I hate that because if I can't be pregnant with a good pregnancy I don't want to continue waiting for this one to leave. Ugh I hate they ever told me I was pregnant and the sad thing is yesterday I had strong positives still :cry:

Shay, I'm so sorry:cry::cry::cry: I thought for sure this was your sticky bean:nope: I just can't understand WHY women today are experiencing SO MANY miscarriages:nope: it's such a shock if you find a women who hasn't had one or many!

I'm really sorry, hun:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> I went today and they stated that my beta dropped to 21 and they stated its a chance that I am preparing to miscarriage, it's very rarely they have seen them go back up. They didnt give me meds or anything just said to take it easy. I hate that because if I can't be pregnant with a good pregnancy I don't want to continue waiting for this one to leave. Ugh I hate they ever told me I was pregnant and the sad thing is yesterday I had strong positives still :cry:

Oh my I am so sorry :( 

:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is awesome news Brandy!!!! Are you transfering 2 or 3? I think you said you were transferring 2, but I am too lazy to go back and check. LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> That is awesome news Brandy!!!! Are you transfering 2 or 3? I think you said you were transferring 2, but I am too lazy to go back and check. LOL

Our last conversation was 3. 2 will be high quality and 1 of lower grade.

As of now I dont have the grades yet


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!

Wooooohooooo! I'm Nervous And ExcitedForYou!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Mrs. T.. I am sure nothing any of us can say will help you right now but I said a prayer for you and I was there a few months ago and I know how hard it is..

Faith, I am about 12dpo.. I am feeling period cramps.. I figure it will be here tomorrow or Sunday.. I am out this cycle. Not too disappointed. I am just chugging along like the Little Engine that Couldn't, and Hasn't, and Feels Like She's Never Gonna.. :blush: Emotion overload today.. 

Those are very good egg numbers Brandy. I bet you're so excited! 

I gotta go get my Baby and his work partners some hamburger and hotdog buns.. They are camping out, otherwise known as Guard Duty..:haha:

I pray everyone has a great weekend. Today was my 34th birthday so I took my kids to the beach and to go school shopping. It was a good day! I pray everyone has great cycles, or eased hearts... whichever is needed..:hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, as of now I will be monitored until levels reached 0, then possibly a d&c, they want me to wait a cycle but said I can start in aug if We want. The doctor said they feel that we were pregnant from the may cycle, then 6/25 I was miscarrying the reason it didnt last long and I was having unusual cramps and that the pregnancy is leaving my system. I feel bad because in the effort of NTNP I wasn't testing or anything, I moved things into our new office, rearranged the sofas and shelves. I drunk alcohol for the holiday I was really careless and I feel it's my fault.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Shay, it is not your fault. Lots of women drink and move things around before they find out they were pregnant. For some reason it happened, but it was not your fault. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> Thanks ladies, as of now I will be monitored until levels reached 0, then possibly a d&c, they want me to wait a cycle but said I can start in aug if We want. The doctor said they feel that we were pregnant from the may cycle, then 6/25 I was miscarrying the reason it didnt last long and I was having unusual cramps and that the pregnancy is leaving my system. I feel bad because in the effort of NTNP I wasn't testing or anything, I moved things into our new office, rearranged the sofas and shelves. I drunk alcohol for the holiday I was really careless and I feel it's my fault.

Its not your fault :( I am sorry you have to go through this.

Why are they doing a D&C? I MC naturally and didn't have any other follow up other than making sure that my levels were down to 0. 

Maybe the D&C will help with future implantation.


----------



## Mrstruth

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, as of now I will be monitored until levels reached 0, then possibly a d&c, they want me to wait a cycle but said I can start in aug if We want. The doctor said they feel that we were pregnant from the may cycle, then 6/25 I was miscarrying the reason it didnt last long and I was having unusual cramps and that the pregnancy is leaving my system. I feel bad because in the effort of NTNP I wasn't testing or anything, I moved things into our new office, rearranged the sofas and shelves. I drunk alcohol for the holiday I was really careless and I feel it's my fault.
> 
> Its not your fault :( I am sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> Why are they doing a D&C? I MC naturally and didn't have any other follow up other than making sure that my levels were down to 0.
> 
> Maybe the D&C will help with future implantation.Click to expand...

I keep telling myself that ladies but the guilt is getting to me. The doctor said that its like scrapping the womb and he feel that will give us a better chance along with some Meds he will place us on.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!:cake::dance: sooo wishing I was just turning 34 :winkwink: you have plenty of time for your BFP!!! My dh's bday is tomorrow..last glorious year in the 30's:cry: I can't believe he's turning 39:wacko: 

Shay, don't blame yourself:nope::hugs: it sounds like your little one was having a hard time implanting:cry::hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

FaithHopeLove said:


> Angie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!:cake::dance: sooo wishing I was just turning 34 :winkwink: you have plenty of time for your BFP!!! My dh's bday is tomorrow..last glorious year in the 30's:cry: I can't believe he's turning 39:wacko:
> 
> Shay, don't blame yourself:nope::hugs: it sounds like your little one was having a hard time implanting:cry::hugs:

You ladies, Stephanie, CJ,Angien,Brandy, all of you are awesome, what happens to help with implantation


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mrstruth said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Angie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!:cake::dance: sooo wishing I was just turning 34 :winkwink: you have plenty of time for your BFP!!! My dh's bday is tomorrow..last glorious year in the 30's:cry: I can't believe he's turning 39:wacko:
> 
> Shay, don't blame yourself:nope::hugs: it sounds like your little one was having a hard time implanting:cry::hugs:
> 
> You ladies, Stephanie, CJ,Angien,Brandy, all of you are awesome, what happens to help with implantationClick to expand...

 so sorry you got bad news :( Just know its not your fault! Prayers for you.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Angie, how are you feeling? Any signs of AF? Any symptom spotting? :hugs::flower:
> 
> I forget where are you at in your cycle Faith?Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo...same 'ol, same 'ol..:winkwink: One of these days, two pink lines are going to show up on a pg test and hubby will find me unconscious on the bathroom floor...:haha:Click to expand...

Fx'd Faith for your BFP this time!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!

Yay for 3 Embabies!!!! Hope all goes smoothly! How exciting to get such a head start!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Mrs. T.. I am sure nothing any of us can say will help you right now but I said a prayer for you and I was there a few months ago and I know how hard it is..
> 
> Faith, I am about 12dpo.. I am feeling period cramps.. I figure it will be here tomorrow or Sunday.. I am out this cycle. Not too disappointed. I am just chugging along like the Little Engine that Couldn't, and Hasn't, and Feels Like She's Never Gonna.. :blush: Emotion overload today..
> 
> Those are very good egg numbers Brandy. I bet you're so excited!
> 
> I gotta go get my Baby and his work partners some hamburger and hotdog buns.. They are camping out, otherwise known as Guard Duty..:haha:
> 
> I pray everyone has a great weekend. Today was my 34th birthday so I took my kids to the beach and to go school shopping. It was a good day! I pray everyone has great cycles, or eased hearts... whichever is needed..:hugs:

Happy Birthday Angie!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!

I know how you feel Mrs. T about blaming yourself. I moved across the country in the month I got pregnant. You have to know there is nothing you could have done to save the pregnancy. You are not to blame. If you were, your pregnancy would have been perfect. All of ours would. I am giving you a big hug even though I don't know you. I hope God eases your heart.

Faith, I sometimes feel like I am gonna be waiting month after month until my time has been all waited out and it is very trying. I feel frustration and anxiety. I sometimes even question why I got my tubes untied. Going through this every single month is ugh! I told my husband today that having hope is both beautiful and heartbreaking. I feel that way today for sure..

I plan on taking an easy weekend. I am tired and depressed a little. Gonna hang out with my bunch of losers and tell them how I love them and how crazy they are..


----------



## cj72

Happy birthday Angie! I sometimes feel the same way about waiting for my bfp, but we have already been blessed with our wonderful families. I always try to remind myself of that. 

Shay, I am thinking of you often and one day we will be bump buddies. Hang in there!

As for me, vacation tomorrow and dh isnt going. Ugh! Work! I will be o'ing Friday so Im out this month. Sniffle. I miss him already :( 

Brandy, Did they give you a breakdown of how many embie you have that are high vs. Low quality?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Happy birthday Angie! I sometimes feel the same way about waiting for my bfp, but we have already been blessed with our wonderful families. I always try to remind myself of that.
> 
> Shay, I am thinking of you often and one day we will be bump buddies. Hang in there!
> 
> As for me, vacation tomorrow and dh isnt going. Ugh! Work! I will be o'ing Friday so Im out this month. Sniffle. I miss him already :(
> 
> Brandy, Did they give you a breakdown of how many embie you have that are high vs. Low quality?

Nope :( the call I got was to tell me that all 12 looked great and that the doctor will meet with me on Monday and go over their cell structures in depth and give me print out reports as well as do the transfer then.

So I know 12 are alive at the minimum But thats about it :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is the good thing, 12 are alive. Don't worry about the rest. A girl I know on here had 3 low grade B embies transplanted and all 3 stuck.


----------



## Mrstruth

I feel better today ladies and thank each and every one of you. My tummy still have the twinges and pulling sensation, still nauseated and sore boobs, just ready for my system to be cleared I guess. I can't understand why are we getting pregnant but not making it pass six weeks


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> I feel better today ladies and thank each and every one of you. My tummy still have the twinges and pulling sensation, still nauseated and sore boobs, just ready for my system to be cleared I guess. I can't understand why are we getting pregnant but not making it pass six weeks

Have you had your thyroid checked lately or screened for auto immune? I know people are dealing with this same issue and that seems to be a theme with them. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

I agree with Galvan, Brandy...you have 12 beautiful little embies! So excited for you ;) 

I have a thyroid problem, but it was cleared up in just a month with meds.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tomorrow you will be PUPO Brandy!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Tomorrow you will be PUPO Brandy!! :happydance:

I know it's so surreal im freaking out inside.

I have never been so afraid of something failing in all my life. I cant eat or sleep I am just such a mess.



Read on if you're bored and interested in my science experiment! 

I cant remember if I mentioned it on this thread or not but I tested my trigger out because I am a POAS addict :blush:

I triggered on 7/8 with 10,000 units of Pregnyl. My doctor had me take it subcutaneously which is much different than the norm.

Today was day 6DP trigger and its a definite BFN.... I tested the trigger our using the walmart 88 cent tests for fun. There is a definitive progression from dark to light then to ZERO in any light. I chose the walmart 88 cent ones for their lack of sensitivity I should say. Normally we want them sensitive but my thought was if it was high enough to be detected on the 25 then I would feel better about the potential outcome.


So as it stands right now I have a BFN and the babies have not been transferred so if I remain testing with the same tests I should be able to trust the results.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My period isn't here yet, but I feel it coming. Miss Crampy and Mr. Backache are companions of mine today. This month I also have had an acne breakout like I was a teenager again. My face hardly ever breaks out. I am positive that I am not pregnant this month. I am just pretty sure that since my o day is hard to tell anymore, that I just got my ovulation day wrong. It will probably be tomorrow. I just want it to hurry on it's little way so I can get to my o day again.

I am glad you are feeling better Mrs. T. I also wondered how come so many of us have miscarriages so early. I told myself that it was because my body was adjusting to being able to conceive again after so many years of being forced to not conceive, now it don't know how to act in what should be a normal process.

Trigger negative, Baby positive.. I refuse to buy the WalMart tests ever again. After last month and all those false positives, I will never trust WalMart tests again. That is a very good way to make sure you can trust your positive results though. How long do you have to wait before you can tell if the babies stick, Brandy?? We are all gonna be on pins and needles; and it will be months before you know how many of them stick, huh?
Too much excitement makes me hateful.. I would be one grouchy woman in the middle of all that worry.. :haha:

Have a great Sunday everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> My period isn't here yet, but I feel it coming. Miss Crampy and Mr. Backache are companions of mine today. This month I also have had an acne breakout like I was a teenager again. My face hardly ever breaks out. I am positive that I am not pregnant this month. I am just pretty sure that since my o day is hard to tell anymore, that I just got my ovulation day wrong. It will probably be tomorrow. I just want it to hurry on it's little way so I can get to my o day again.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Mrs. T. I also wondered how come so many of us have miscarriages so early. I told myself that it was because my body was adjusting to being able to conceive again after so many years of being forced to not conceive, now it don't know how to act in what should be a normal process.
> 
> Trigger negative, Baby positive.. I refuse to buy the WalMart tests ever again. After last month and all those false positives, I will never trust WalMart tests again. That is a very good way to make sure you can trust your positive results though. How long do you have to wait before you can tell if the babies stick, Brandy?? We are all gonna be on pins and needles; and it will be months before you know how many of them stick, huh?
> Too much excitement makes me hateful.. I would be one grouchy woman in the middle of all that worry.. :haha:
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!!

my blood tests are scheduled for the 24th if thats positive then the 26 th to check HCG is rising ... Then 3 weeks after that on 8/16 I would confirm via ultrasound how many stuck.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Brandy just reading your dates have me so excited for you especially the US one!! I can just feel you are going to get your lil bean or beans out of this!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> My period isn't here yet, but I feel it coming. Miss Crampy and Mr. Backache are companions of mine today. This month I also have had an acne breakout like I was a teenager again. My face hardly ever breaks out. I am positive that I am not pregnant this month. I am just pretty sure that since my o day is hard to tell anymore, that I just got my ovulation day wrong. It will probably be tomorrow. I just want it to hurry on it's little way so I can get to my o day again.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Mrs. T. I also wondered how come so many of us have miscarriages so early. I told myself that it was because my body was adjusting to being able to conceive again after so many years of being forced to not conceive, now it don't know how to act in what should be a normal process.
> 
> Trigger negative, Baby positive.. I refuse to buy the WalMart tests ever again. After last month and all those false positives, I will never trust WalMart tests again. That is a very good way to make sure you can trust your positive results though. How long do you have to wait before you can tell if the babies stick, Brandy?? We are all gonna be on pins and needles; and it will be months before you know how many of them stick, huh?
> Too much excitement makes me hateful.. I would be one grouchy woman in the middle of all that worry.. :haha:
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!!
> 
> my blood tests are scheduled for the 24th if thats positive then the 26 th to check HCG is rising ... Then 3 weeks after that on 8/16 I would confirm via ultrasound how many stuck.Click to expand...

Omg! can't wait to hear some good news! Baby dust & sticky vibes! Hope they rub off on me as I will be due for af around the 26th :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> My period isn't here yet, but I feel it coming. Miss Crampy and Mr. Backache are companions of mine today. This month I also have had an acne breakout like I was a teenager again. My face hardly ever breaks out. I am positive that I am not pregnant this month. I am just pretty sure that since my o day is hard to tell anymore, that I just got my ovulation day wrong. It will probably be tomorrow. I just want it to hurry on it's little way so I can get to my o day again.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Mrs. T. I also wondered how come so many of us have miscarriages so early. I told myself that it was because my body was adjusting to being able to conceive again after so many years of being forced to not conceive, now it don't know how to act in what should be a normal process.
> 
> Trigger negative, Baby positive.. I refuse to buy the WalMart tests ever again. After last month and all those false positives, I will never trust WalMart tests again. That is a very good way to make sure you can trust your positive results though. How long do you have to wait before you can tell if the babies stick, Brandy?? We are all gonna be on pins and needles; and it will be months before you know how many of them stick, huh?
> Too much excitement makes me hateful.. I would be one grouchy woman in the middle of all that worry.. :haha:
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!!
> 
> my blood tests are scheduled for the 24th if thats positive then the 26 th to check HCG is rising ... Then 3 weeks after that on 8/16 I would confirm via ultrasound how many stuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! can't wait to hear some good news! Baby dust & sticky vibes! Hope they rub off on me as I will be due for af around the 26th :)Click to expand...

Maybe it will stay away and we will be bump buddies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> My period isn't here yet, but I feel it coming. Miss Crampy and Mr. Backache are companions of mine today. This month I also have had an acne breakout like I was a teenager again. My face hardly ever breaks out. I am positive that I am not pregnant this month. I am just pretty sure that since my o day is hard to tell anymore, that I just got my ovulation day wrong. It will probably be tomorrow. I just want it to hurry on it's little way so I can get to my o day again.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Mrs. T. I also wondered how come so many of us have miscarriages so early. I told myself that it was because my body was adjusting to being able to conceive again after so many years of being forced to not conceive, now it don't know how to act in what should be a normal process.
> 
> Trigger negative, Baby positive.. I refuse to buy the WalMart tests ever again. After last month and all those false positives, I will never trust WalMart tests again. That is a very good way to make sure you can trust your positive results though. How long do you have to wait before you can tell if the babies stick, Brandy?? We are all gonna be on pins and needles; and it will be months before you know how many of them stick, huh?
> Too much excitement makes me hateful.. I would be one grouchy woman in the middle of all that worry.. :haha:
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!!
> 
> my blood tests are scheduled for the 24th if thats positive then the 26 th to check HCG is rising ... Then 3 weeks after that on 8/16 I would confirm via ultrasound how many stuck.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg! can't wait to hear some good news! Baby dust & sticky vibes! Hope they rub off on me as I will be due for af around the 26th :)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it will stay away and we will be bump buddies!Click to expand...

That would be Awesome! Sounds like a plan to me ;)


----------



## jojo1972

Good luck with the transfer today :happydance: and I'm so sorry mrs t :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

thinking of you today, Brandy!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> thinking of you today, Brandy!:happydance::hugs:

Thanks!


OMG I am so afraid this isnt going to work.. or the doctor will give me bad news when I get there...

Or zombies might invade during the 2ww... Anything LOL seriously I think I have went over every single thing in my mind :dohh:

Also I want to start crocheting a blanket but I am afraid that it will make it that much harder if it doesnt work.

I just need knocked out for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> thinking of you today, Brandy!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> OMG I am so afraid this isnt going to work.. or the doctor will give me bad news when I get there...
> 
> Or zombies might invade during the 2ww... Anything LOL seriously I think I have went over every single thing in my mind :dohh:
> 
> Also I want to start crocheting a blanket but I am afraid that it will make it that much harder if it doesnt work.
> 
> I just need knocked out for the next 2 weeks.Click to expand...

 Brandy! Today is THE DAY!!! Prayers sent for a good outcome, as well as your sanity!!! lol Can't imagine the emotions, but keep the faith sweetie!!! Oh & I have a Zombie plan ready just in case! ;)


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX Brandy! Soon you'll be PUPO!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx Brandy!!! You are PUPO!!! The good thing is your TWW is shrter than the full 14 days! Will you test before betas?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Fx Brandy!!! You are PUPO!!! The good thing is your TWW is shrter than the full 14 days! Will you test before betas?

haha I bought 16 pregnancy tests... I tested out my trigger and its completely gone so if a second line pops back up you can bet your ass its a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fx Brandy!!! You are PUPO!!! The good thing is your TWW is shrter than the full 14 days! Will you test before betas?
> 
> haha I bought 16 pregnancy tests... I tested out my trigger and its completely gone so if a second line pops back up you can bet your ass its a BFP!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! So when can you start POAS???? lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fx Brandy!!! You are PUPO!!! The good thing is your TWW is shrter than the full 14 days! Will you test before betas?
> 
> haha I bought 16 pregnancy tests... I tested out my trigger and its completely gone so if a second line pops back up you can bet your ass its a BFP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So when can you start POAS???? lolClick to expand...

When will it show or when will I start? LOL 


I started on 7/9 when I triggered to watch the progression of the HCG leave my system... its all gone so I will keep testing tomorrow and continue through till my OTD with the doctor on the 24th.

If I am preggers you bet your butt I will know before the doc knows.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I want daily updates Brandy!!! I will be logging on everyday just to specifically check on you!! I am so excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I want daily updates Brandy!!! I will be logging on everyday just to specifically check on you!! I am so excited for you!!!! :happydance:

Ok!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Fx Brandy!!! You are PUPO!!! The good thing is your TWW is shrter than the full 14 days! Will you test before betas?
> 
> haha I bought 16 pregnancy tests... I tested out my trigger and its completely gone so if a second line pops back up you can bet your ass its a BFP!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So when can you start POAS???? lolClick to expand...
> 
> When will it show or when will I start? LOL
> 
> 
> I started on 7/9 when I triggered to watch the progression of the HCG leave my system... its all gone so I will keep testing tomorrow and continue through till my OTD with the doctor on the 24th.
> 
> If I am preggers you bet your butt I will know before the doc knows.Click to expand...

Oh, well ok, then! lol POAS stresses me out, but of course I'm not walking around knowing I have 3 embies inside me! Wow! I'm SO excited for you!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok all for your entertainment and mine LOL I have attached my PG tests beginning from the morning after trigger.

I inversed the photo to make it easier to pick up a line :happydance:

Oh I didn't take a test on 7/15 xfer date as I figured the 14th was negative enough lol.
 



Attached Files:







test group inverse.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AngienDaniel

Excited for your positive, Brandy.. I can't imagine your own excitement since mine is pretty high and they ain't even my babies... :haha:

I am in period limbo.. Don't know what the heck is going on this month. It is cd28 and no period.. Negative tests. I think this might be my first month ever of no ovulation. 34 years old sucks! Ahhh... What can you do?? :winkwink:
Might as well just make the best of the delayed flow to get a little closer to my Boo.. That's my new nickname for my hubby. He likes it, which is surprising since we are not 'pet name' kind of people.. Anywho... I still have not been visited by the Wicked Witch of the Hated... My body is a mess of hormonal imbalances though.. I am finally getting my face straightened back out after a week in the Twilight Acne Zone.. I am to old for this crap.. :blush:
I want a child. Not teenage acne. Not teenage emotional imbalances. Not any type of bloating or gas or puking or any other disgusting issue that makes me less than awesome.. :dohh:

I am actually gonna try this month. We have just been having sex every day. I hope my cycle doesn't stay jacked up.. I am scared a little that my miscarriage might have messed it up for awhile.. I am going nutty.. I am in a great mood today though.. I am not pregnant, but I have a great friend that I am also married to.. a good son that loves me lots, and I have a great God and my extended family ain't too messed up..:haha: Blessed Angie.. I am a thankful, so very thankful, Angie today..
I am patiently waiting for Brandy's bfp so I can be happy for someone's pregnancy.. 
On to another month.... if the start of my cycle would come show it's ugly face.. :shrug:

Oh and Mrs. T, I am still thinking about you. I hope you are doing ok.. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Angie! When I read your post it truely sounds like me talking haha.

The random acne that I have never had my entire life pisses me off.. Oh and we are more than awesomeness!

Umm I call my husband Boo as well and his name is Daniel.


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy I am so excited for you! I'm KMFX every day that you get your THB!!

Galvan, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I can't imagine how tough this is for you, especially with the recent loss of your brother. I hope that you are surrounded by love, as that can help ease the grief. Even though we knew my dad's death was coming, it was still hard, and it's still hard. I know that I can't know what you are going through, because everyone's experience is different, but please know that you and your family are in my prayers.

AFM - Did I thank everyone for their condolences? I can't remember, but in case I didn't, thank you. I can't believe it's been almost a month, and I still can't believe he's gone. 

We went ahead and TTC this cycle, and I think this month is a bust, even though I got a stupid dye run on an IC that got us excited for a day. Right now I'm waiting for AF to arrive. My doctor is going to start me on clomid since my LP hasn't gotten any longer. I've started taking B complex and B6. I have some Vitex as well, but read that it isn't good to take that with clomid, so that's just waiting for a rest cycle, if we get that far. If clomid doesn't work, my doctor has other ideas, but we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. We may end up with doing IUI, but that's as far as we'll go. The RE has already told us that we aren't good IVF candidates.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Brandy I am so excited for you! I'm KMFX every day that you get your THB!!
> 
> Galvan, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I can't imagine how tough this is for you, especially with the recent loss of your brother. I hope that you are surrounded by love, as that can help ease the grief. Even though we knew my dad's death was coming, it was still hard, and it's still hard. I know that I can't know what you are going through, because everyone's experience is different, but please know that you and your family are in my prayers.
> 
> AFM - Did I thank everyone for their condolences? I can't remember, but in case I didn't, thank you. I can't believe it's been almost a month, and I still can't believe he's gone.
> 
> We went ahead and TTC this cycle, and I think this month is a bust, even though I got a stupid dye run on an IC that got us excited for a day. Right now I'm waiting for AF to arrive. My doctor is going to start me on clomid since my LP hasn't gotten any longer. I've started taking B complex and B6. I have some Vitex as well, but read that it isn't good to take that with clomid, so that's just waiting for a rest cycle, if we get that far. If clomid doesn't work, my doctor has other ideas, but we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. We may end up with doing IUI, but that's as far as we'll go. The RE has already told us that we aren't good IVF candidates.

If you dont mind me asking Navy why would he say you're not a candidate for it? Just curious.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok so I tested out with the walmart ones but today I started the FRERs lol


Really out of my system... heres this mornings FRER.
 



Attached Files:







7-16 inverse.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - I have low amh (0.95) and my AFC was 3, plus hubby has questionable sperm. We would most likely only get very few eggs with each try.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Brandy - I have low amh (0.95) and my AFC was 3, plus hubby has questionable sperm. We would most likely only get very few eggs with each try.

Ahh I see. I thought if it was a male factor ICSI would correct that.


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - I have low amh (0.95) and my AFC was 3, plus hubby has questionable sperm. We would most likely only get very few eggs with each try.
> 
> Ahh I see. I thought if it was a male factor ICSI would correct that.Click to expand...

ICSI would help with that, but if he only gets 3 eggs from me, and not all of those are mature, and not all fertilize... the numbers are against it. Hubby is quite all right with not pursuing IVF, especially once he saw the cost of more than one cycle. Even if we banked eggs, it would still take several cycles in order to get enough eggs to give us a real chance. Oh the joys of having old ovaries, LOL. :)

My doctor just called in my clomid prescription and I'm to take them days 3-7, and start BDing on day 13 unless I detect a surge sooner on OPK. If this month doesn't work, then next month he's going to start monitoring on ultrasound and may add an ovidrel trigger. I must say that his staff is very nice and I'm so glad he's been on board with everything. I've been with him since 2008 and I hope he gets to deliver a baby for us one day. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - I have low amh (0.95) and my AFC was 3, plus hubby has questionable sperm. We would most likely only get very few eggs with each try.
> 
> Ahh I see. I thought if it was a male factor ICSI would correct that.Click to expand...
> 
> ICSI would help with that, but if he only gets 3 eggs from me, and not all of those are mature, and not all fertilize... the numbers are against it. Hubby is quite all right with not pursuing IVF, especially once he saw the cost of more than one cycle. Even if we banked eggs, it would still take several cycles in order to get enough eggs to give us a real chance. Oh the joys of having old ovaries, LOL. :)
> 
> My doctor just called in my clomid prescription and I'm to take them days 3-7, and start BDing on day 13 unless I detect a surge sooner on OPK. If this month doesn't work, then next month he's going to start monitoring on ultrasound and may add an ovidrel trigger. I must say that his staff is very nice and I'm so glad he's been on board with everything. I've been with him since 2008 and I hope he gets to deliver a baby for us one day. :)Click to expand...

There is nothing better than having a doctor that is easy to get ahold of and work with thats for sure! Mine thinks I am funny because I probably know more than some of his nurses. 

He told me yesterday at the ET that he always had to be on his game when I walk in because he gets grilled about in depth stuff that most of his patients wouldnt understand if he tried to explain it to them. 

I couldnt imagine going through infertility without the knowledge of what is happening I would be nutty.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, I can't wait to start seeing a second line show up in the next few days!!

Glad to see you back Navy! We've missed you!

I am the same way with my RE Brandy. I first went in with my past year's charts and asked all kinds of technical questions. He was like man I like it when a patient is proactive in learning about her treatment, but my old RE woudl tell me to stay away from the internet and not to read all of the info. She was too scared I would realize that she is a fake. LOL

I can't wait to get back to Mexico and do another IUI.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Brandy, I can't wait to start seeing a second line show up in the next few days!!
> 
> Glad to see you back Navy! We've missed you!
> 
> I am the same way with my RE Brandy. I first went in with my past year's charts and asked all kinds of technical questions. He was like man I like it when a patient is proactive in learning about her treatment, but my old RE woudl tell me to stay away from the internet and not to read all of the info. She was too scared I would realize that she is a fake. LOL
> 
> I can't wait to get back to Mexico and do another IUI.

haha ya... I normally always have the answer but I get their opinion on the topic. I interviewed my RE before I chose to use him. I think he respected that.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so excited for you Brandy! :happydance: you will definitely receive your :bfp:.. Way to go

Hello Navy, how are you doing?

Galvan I told you August may be your month! My RE seems to be a bogus one to me as well

Afm:Come to fine out it was not a natural miscarriage I am at the emergency room and it's etopic. I knew that it was odd that after my number dropped I never bleed, then my abdominal area started feeling like tremendous pressure and my back. The pathetic thing is my doctor was concern on further monitoring to ensure the numbers were indeed decreasing, he stated just come to my visits tomorrow smh that is PATHETIC. I wish I could slap his ass with any consequences. Yet I am thankful my husband urged me to go to the emergency. Tip:My hospital rocks at times and sucks at time. I am anxious to be able to NTNP again and maybe next surprise sticks thank you ladies, I adore you so much


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mrstruth said:


> I am so excited for you Brandy! :happydance: you will definitely receive your :bfp:.. Way to go
> 
> Hello Navy, how are you doing?
> 
> Galvan I told you August may be your month! My RE seems to be a bogus one to me as well
> 
> Afm:Come to fine out it was not a natural miscarriage I am at the emergency room and it's etopic. I knew that it was odd that after my number dropped I never bleed, then my abdominal area started feeling like tremendous pressure and my back. The pathetic thing is my doctor was concern on further monitoring to ensure the numbers were indeed decreasing, he stated just come to my visits tomorrow smh that is PATHETIC. I wish I could slap his ass with any consequences. Yet I am thankful my husband urged me to go to the emergency. Tip:My hospital rocks at times and sucks at time. I am anxious to be able to NTNP again and maybe next surprise sticks thank you ladies, I adore you so much

 Prayers that things go well for you! Sorry your going through this & that your dr. is a loser!


----------



## cj72

Shay, Let us know ypu're okay after the procedure!

Brandy, Fx'd!!! I have a good feeling about this!


----------



## Navygrrl

Mrstruth said:


> Hello Navy, how are you doing?

I'm doing alright. Thankfully the month has been busy, so that helps. Right now I'm just waiting for AF to show so I can get started with clomid. I'm hoping that it'll work for us. :)

I'm sorry your doctor was an idiot, but I'm glad the ectopic was caught by the ER.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LOL only the equivalent of 7DPO but here is this one.
 



Attached Files:







7-17 inverse.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Woohoo Brandy, that BFP is just around the corner!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrscmom25

Hi ladies......haven't stopped in here for a while. My daughter broke her arm and required surgery so have been playing working mom/full time nurse to a cranky 7 year old all week. Got the go ahead from my doc to start TTC. My reversal was done on 6/19 and my cycle was on schedule for July. Bought some OPKs and according to my charts should be ovulating Saturday give or take a few days. I did and ovulation test yesterday and got a faint line. I told the hubby to carb up for babymaking, which he has been happily obliging. He saw his friend's baby yesterday and came home talking about babies. It is cute to see him so excited too. Not sure how often to try but lately it's been a nightly activity anyhow.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy that's cool about your Daniel being your Boo... Gotta love those Daniels.... :winkwink:
Mrs T.. That is RIDICULOUS!!!... What would happen if your tube had busted? Good heavens.. I would be furious! 
Since I am waiting for my period to show I have really nothing to look forward to this month. No hope of pregnancy, no knowing when to expect my flow... I am very excited for someone's pregnancy and I have to tell you Ladies that it isn't often that jealousy doesn't eat at me when I hear about someone's pregnancy or see their belly's growing round... I am sincerely excited for Brandy.. It makes me feel human again after this year and a half of feeling jealousy first, I finally feel excitement and true happiness at someone's good fortune and there is only a tiny amount of jealousy (I prefer to call it envy.):blush:

I figure it's normal to feel a small bit of envy... At least I am finally able to feel real joy at the excitement of someone's belly growing round with child.. That knowledge makes my day!
We want symptoms Brandy. Does your belly cramp? Do you have to go pee more often? Do you have trouble sleeping on your belly or vivid dreams? Do you want tacos for breakfast like my hubby did this morning?? (Ha ha... He's a goof!)

I hope I start my flow soon so I can start trying again.. This month has been so very odd..
Have a great day Chicks!!

.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy that's cool about your Daniel being your Boo... Gotta love those Daniels.... :winkwink:
> Mrs T.. That is RIDICULOUS!!!... What would happen if your tube had busted? Good heavens.. I would be furious!
> Since I am waiting for my period to show I have really nothing to look forward to this month. No hope of pregnancy, no knowing when to expect my flow... I am very excited for someone's pregnancy and I have to tell you Ladies that it isn't often that jealousy doesn't eat at me when I hear about someone's pregnancy or see their belly's growing round... I am sincerely excited for Brandy.. It makes me feel human again after this year and a half of feeling jealousy first, I finally feel excitement and true happiness at someone's good fortune and there is only a tiny amount of jealousy (I prefer to call it envy.):blush:
> 
> I figure it's normal to feel a small bit of envy... At least I am finally able to feel real joy at the excitement of someone's belly growing round with child.. That knowledge makes my day!
> We want symptoms Brandy. Does your belly cramp? Do you have to go pee more often? Do you have trouble sleeping on your belly or vivid dreams? Do you want tacos for breakfast like my hubby did this morning?? (Ha ha... He's a goof!)
> 
> I hope I start my flow soon so I can start trying again.. This month has been so very odd..
> Have a great day Chicks!!
> 
> .

 Angie, I hear you about the baby envy lol I have a dear friend who had a TR a month or so before me & finally got her BFP. she's like 7-8 weeks & sent me a message yesterday that its TWINS! My heart sank a little :/ Even though I am really happy for her, It still stings a little...I think its completely normal to be envious of other fortunate ladies with round baby bellies.....If not, then I'll be abnormal with you ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am sincerely excited for each and everyone of the ladies on here and other TR ladies I know, but when I hear someone who has kids and keeps getting pregnant it about kills e with jealousy and sadness. Especially when they don't need kids or they are one their 2nd baby since my TR.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I am the worst at the jealousy thing when it comes to people getting pregnant... its awful. I think this is the only thread where I can feel joy when someone gets one because I know what we've been through.

I remember someone posting how they had been drunk for months straight and got their BFP and I wanted to punch them on here. I am not a violent person but I have a feeling if it would have been in person I really might have.

I am really worried because I feel zip, zilch, nada... Even if I try to find a symptom I cant. I do progesterone injections and capsules and I havent even had sore boobs!! WTF Dunno if I am broken or what. :nope:

I am trying to stay positive though like I said 2dp transfer so it makes me about 7DPO I guess in the natural world. 

All your positive thoughts and comments are really much appreciated and I truely do wish everyone in this thread the TR baby they deserve.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok im stretching it. I took my test apart and did a photo shoot. In the right light I swear its almost noticeable rofl...

But it could be from sitting all day most likely
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## GalvanBaby

SO Brandy, just a question. When I had 3 follies all mature, Miguel was stressing the entire TWW that we would catch all 3. I told MIguel that a couple of the girls I know on here have had 3 embies put in and he was like, Oh no triplets! What are your thoughts on all 3 sticking? I am so rooting for you! I can't wait to see your faint line in a day or so!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> SO Brandy, just a question. When I had 3 follies all mature, Miguel was stressing the entire TWW that we would catch all 3. I told MIguel that a couple of the girls I know on here have had 3 embies put in and he was like, Oh no triplets! What are your thoughts on all 3 sticking? I am so rooting for you! I can't wait to see your faint line in a day or so!!! :hugs:

We would totally be ok with triplets. The only concern we have is my health and the babies health while carrying them. The average triplets arent carried past 28-29 weeks... which means NICU. 

But Twins we are REALLY HOPING for.... but just 1 baby would make it all worth it ;) 


But just the health concerns are the issue for us.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG! I see it!! And I did not have to strain my eyes!! It is looking great Brandy!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was worried about the health issues of triplets, but the financial aspect was Miguel's stress. he was looking at all the baby stuff and prices. He was freaking on the triple costs of preparing for triplets. I told him that would only mainly be the first year because afterwards it woudl not be so heavy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I was worried about the health issues of triplets, but the financial aspect was Miguel's stress. he was looking at all the baby stuff and prices. He was freaking on the triple costs of preparing for triplets. I told him that would only mainly be the first year because afterwards it woudl not be so heavy.

Ya while I love all the baby gadgets and stuff I know that they are not a must if for some reason you werent able to afford it.

Diapers, clothes, food and a safe place to sleep.

But thats not coming from me who has spoiled rotten kids ya know! haha


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me too. My kids went into Walmart to school shop and just started throwing things in like it was free. I was like, umm excuse me, but we are on a slight budget this year. They were like, btu we need this stuff. I had to explain to them the difference in needing certain things and wanting the designer one instead of the regular one. In the end, I still spent over $100 on just school supplies for 2 kids even with the sales! I let them pick their designer binder, designer ruler, and designer pencil pouch. thank god the book bags they liked were the 8.88 ones! LOL

I looked back at your test just in case I had line eye. I covered up the control line and still could see something. I am so praying for a darker line for you tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Me too. My kids went into Walmart to school shop and just started throwing things in like it was free. I was like, umm excuse me, but we are on a slight budget this year. They were like, btu we need this stuff. I had to explain to them the difference in needing certain things and wanting the designer one instead of the regular one. In the end, I still spent over $100 on just school supplies for 2 kids even with the sales! I let them pick their designer binder, designer ruler, and designer pencil pouch. thank god the book bags they liked were the 8.88 ones! LOL
> 
> I looked back at your test just in case I had line eye. I covered up the control line and still could see something. I am so praying for a darker line for you tomorrow!! :hugs:

I took my previous Frer apart from yesterday just to make sure I wasnt missing some residual trigger shots but I couldnt find a line on it... doesnt mean much yet but I will be watching that lil bugger! haha


Oh speaking of spoiled children. My kids have always gotten what they needed and even anything they really wanted within reason. Well my daughter whom we overly spoiled acted up and started misbehaving and honestly being a popular lil mean girl at 16. I went in her room I raided it.... I ended up with her coach bags, LV glasses, gucci gear, abercrombie clothes.. you name it. I ended up with 2 construction bags of crap. I dropped it off at good will the next day.

Amazing how well they shape up when you cut them off the payroll!


----------



## jasminep0489

So Brandy, I don't know much at all about IVF so I was wondering...does the transfer take place around the time you would normally implant if it was a natural pregnancy? I'm guessing yes, since you are saying 7DPO, right? I'm excited for you!!! Oh and I didn't have any symptoms at all during the time before my BFP so don't stress if you don't either. Good luck sweetie!! You got all of us rooting for you!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy, as hard as it is, lol be patient so you don't stress the beans! Go all Zen or whatever & do lots of visuals of those little buggers growing & settling in all snug :) I am like Jasmine, not real sure of the technical aspects of IVF but I sure pray it works for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jasminep0489 said:


> So Brandy, I don't know much at all about IVF so I was wondering...does the transfer take place around the time you would normally implant if it was a natural pregnancy? I'm guessing yes, since you are saying 7DPO, right? I'm excited for you!!! Oh and I didn't have any symptoms at all during the time before my BFP so don't stress if you don't either. Good luck sweetie!! You got all of us rooting for you!!!

Ya since you LP phase technically is usually about the same they stim you from the time of your AF until the eggs are ready. They then force you to ovulate this creates the first day of the 2ww. The eggs are fertilised immediately in the lab so their life begins at the time of retrieval as well. 

I had my retrieval and the eggs were fertilized on 7/10 so I would be 8DPO or 8DP retrieval.


----------



## Navygrrl

I have a good feeling for you, Brandy. :) I'm thinking twins, but then I'm always thinking about twins, LOL!

AFM, I am officially out today for this cycle. I start clomid on Saturday and take it days 3-7, and then the doctor told me to "resume relations" on day 13. He told me that and I started laughing, because that just sounds so euphemistic. I'm also going to keep using OPKs because I know the O date can be screwy when you start clomid. Since clomid is also used to help with luteal phase defects, I'm hoping my LP will start being longer. Since the TR, it's been increasing from 10 to 12 days, so hopefully this is good news.

I hope everyone else is doing well. My head is killing me already, and since headaches are one of the side effects of clomid, I'm a little scared, LOL.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Navy, I hate Clomid so bad. It is evil. LOL I took it 3 cycles and had horrible side effects. I had headaches, mood swings, and hot flashes. It was horrible. I don't have any of that with injectables. I have major bloating with the injectables, but more towards trigger time. With Clomid, I didn't really bloat until the 3 rd cycle, then I looked 5 months pregnant.\

Hopefully, Clomid is what you need to get your bean! :hugs:

Brandy, when is your official beta day?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Navy, I hate Clomid so bad. It is evil. LOL I took it 3 cycles and had horrible side effects. I had headaches, mood swings, and hot flashes. It was horrible. I don't have any of that with injectables. I have major bloating with the injectables, but more towards trigger time. With Clomid, I didn't really bloat until the 3 rd cycle, then I looked 5 months pregnant.\
> 
> Hopefully, Clomid is what you need to get your bean! :hugs:
> 
> Brandy, when is your official beta day?

Not until 7/24 so 6 days... I am freaking out because the line is not really a line its like an indent more so maybe? I am not happy that it didn't show color this morning 

:dohh:

I would be more of a wreck if I hadnt tested just to see though so which is the lesser of the 2 evils!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, just remember it is mroe than likely too early for it to show. I use to follow a journal of a girl who did IVF and had a 5day transfer. She had twins. I am goign to go back to it to see when she got her first BFP.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just found her journal. She got her BFP 6dp5dt so she was 11DPO basically.


----------



## AngienDaniel

When I test before my flow is due I get seriously a wreck.. I start acting like a reject so I decided not to test anymore. I am like you Brandy, I get a wreck without testing too, but the depression I feel when I can't find what I am looking for is too much for me to bear. I had to quit testing.. :blush:

I am now on cycle day 2!!! Yay for the Wicked Hoochie Mama showing herself finally. The last 2 months my cycle has been 28 days up from 25/26.. Guess my miscarriage changed it a little bit. I am going to try to get pregnant this month. I am going to use Softcups and lift my legs in the air as I watch Quantum Leap.. I have been taking vitamins for EVER!!! And aspirin.. I am going to start running and this weekend my Boo and I are going to play WoW and I will get to drink the first beer I have had in 8 or 9 months.. It's gonna be so nice to just relax and make my hubby perform like a little stage monkey all day. The 24 hour duties are almost over and I am praying to catch me another egg this month. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to go see a doctor and see what we can do to push things along a little. I am scared to death of another miscarriage though. BLUGH!! Guess the fear doesn't really end.. :shrug: Not much to do about that.. I am going to enjoy this month though. Now all I have to do is pray that I don't ovulate on the right side.. [-o&lt; If I do then I will try to round up some reason to be excited over waiting another month.. It's an endless cycle. ha ha.... sometimes literally, and I have an endless yapper today! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> When I test before my flow is due I get seriously a wreck.. I start acting like a reject so I decided not to test anymore. I am like you Brandy, I get a wreck without testing too, but the depression I feel when I can't find what I am looking for is too much for me to bear. I had to quit testing.. :blush:
> 
> I am now on cycle day 2!!! Yay for the Wicked Hoochie Mama showing herself finally. The last 2 months my cycle has been 28 days up from 25/26.. Guess my miscarriage changed it a little bit. I am going to try to get pregnant this month. I am going to use Softcups and lift my legs in the air as I watch Quantum Leap.. I have been taking vitamins for EVER!!! And aspirin.. I am going to start running and this weekend my Boo and I are going to play WoW and I will get to drink the first beer I have had in 8 or 9 months.. It's gonna be so nice to just relax and make my hubby perform like a little stage monkey all day. The 24 hour duties are almost over and I am praying to catch me another egg this month. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to go see a doctor and see what we can do to push things along a little. I am scared to death of another miscarriage though. BLUGH!! Guess the fear doesn't really end.. :shrug: Not much to do about that.. I am going to enjoy this month though. Now all I have to do is pray that I don't ovulate on the right side.. [-o&lt; If I do then I will try to round up some reason to be excited over waiting another month.. It's an endless cycle. ha ha.... sometimes literally, and I have an endless yapper today! :haha:

I haven't played wow in years... 
Leeeroy Jenkins!


----------



## GalvanBaby

AngienDaniel said:


> When I test before my flow is due I get seriously a wreck.. I start acting like a reject so I decided not to test anymore. I am like you Brandy, I get a wreck without testing too, but the depression I feel when I can't find what I am looking for is too much for me to bear. I had to quit testing.. :blush:
> 
> I am now on cycle day 2!!! Yay for the Wicked Hoochie Mama showing herself finally. The last 2 months my cycle has been 28 days up from 25/26.. Guess my miscarriage changed it a little bit. I am going to try to get pregnant this month. I am going to use Softcups and lift my legs in the air as I watch Quantum Leap.. I have been taking vitamins for EVER!!! And aspirin.. I am going to start running and this weekend my Boo and I are going to play WoW and I will get to drink the first beer I have had in 8 or 9 months.. It's gonna be so nice to just relax and make my hubby perform like a little stage monkey all day. The 24 hour duties are almost over and I am praying to catch me another egg this month. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to go see a doctor and see what we can do to push things along a little. I am scared to death of another miscarriage though. BLUGH!! Guess the fear doesn't really end.. :shrug: Not much to do about that.. I am going to enjoy this month though. Now all I have to do is pray that I don't ovulate on the right side.. [-o&lt; If I do then I will try to round up some reason to be excited over waiting another month.. It's an endless cycle. ha ha.... sometimes literally, and I have an endless yapper today! :haha:

I finished all seasons of Quantum Leap on Netlix with my legs in the air a few months ago. I have been through Quantum Leap and Medium. Now, I am on Law & Order SVU, no legs in the air this month though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just felt I needed to vent :( After a friend messagng me she having twins & another announcing today (both TR patients) I am feeling blue. Just tired of waiting for that elusive 2nd line...Not sure how people do this for years & how they have the mindset to keep ttc. I know its only been 8 months(9cycles) for us, but I am so tired of disappointment. 1 lady actually told me I feel this way because I just don't want it bad enough..Really? I feel guilty because I do have 2 kids who are amazing and some ladies never have even 1 bfp. But here I sit whining about not being able to get pregnant for a 3rd time. I guess just imaging his face when he holds our child for the 1st time & knowing that day may never come breaks my heart. He is such a good man & deserves this blessing so much. Sorry to start the day off with my complaining, hopefully someone can give us some good news today & remind me that it does happen, even for someone like me with short tubes & a broken spirit.......


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Just felt I needed to vent :( After a friend messagng me she having twins & another announcing today (both TR patients) I am feeling blue. Just tired of waiting for that elusive 2nd line...Not sure how people do this for years & how they have the mindset to keep ttc. I know its only been 8 months(9cycles) for us, but I am so tired of disappointment. 1 lady actually told me I feel this way because I just don't want it bad enough..Really? I feel guilty because I do have 2 kids who are amazing and some ladies never have even 1 bfp. But here I sit whining about not being able to get pregnant for a 3rd time. I guess just imaging his face when he holds our child for the 1st time & knowing that day may never come breaks my heart. He is such a good man & deserves this blessing so much. Sorry to start the day off with my complaining, hopefully someone can give us some good news today & remind me that it does happen, even for someone like me with short tubes & a broken spirit.......

That was a heartless thing for her to say actually. Thats not true at all and quite the opposite. :hugs:

I have been going 3.5 years and each month is just as frustrating as the 6th month :( I hope we all find what we are looking for.

BFPs for the entire thread!


----------



## Navygrrl

I just found out that my insurance covers clomid, so I only have to pay $9. I'm very happy about this, as my insurance is usually crap, LOL. The only problem I have with my pharmacy is that the doctor called in the prescription on Tuesday, and it's only available today. My doctor's office usually wants us to call on day 1 so they can call in the prescription, and if it takes the pharmacy 3 days to get it in, how am I supposed to start taking in on cd3? I'll just KMFX that I won't have to worry about next month. :)

Brandy - how are you feeling?

Cupcake - Your friend needs a kick in the taco. Obviously we all want this. I mean, we all went through major surgery in order to have the chance, so saying you don't want it enough is bollocks.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, we are all WoW addicts in my house.. :haha: I hold the Jenkins title proudly..

Galvan, I don't have cable. I do have Netflix, but I am a cartoon kind of woman mostly...that is when I do watch it, which is next to never.. I am a reader, not really a t.v. watcher.

Cupcakestoy... I know how you feel about the husband thing.. I feel the same way about giving my husband a child. This is my 15th month of trying. I feel like it is never going to happen sometimes. I only have one tube. I don't really have women friends so I don't have to see a lot of people I know getting pregnant and rubbing it in my face, but my younger sister has 6 kids and boy was that hard! Honestly, it's such a miracle it is amazing that anyone ever gets pregnant.
I am the type of person that faces each aspect of a situation. I tell myself that I may be one of the women that don't conceive, or that always has miscarriages. I tell myself that I might have to save to do IVF, and that might not even work. I might have to spend the rest of my life knowing that I won't conceive again. I go month to month... If I have a negative test, I give myself a break the next month if I need one emotionally or I come up with a game plan for trying something different. I had not even thought about going to see a doctor until this month. I try to make my heart patient since there is nothing I can really do except start the unending dr visits and procedures. I am not in a hurry to do that.. It surely isn't because I don't want it enough, but because it hurts too much. 
I guess that's why I don't have any female friends...the cattiness and hurtful, snide remarks are something I can live without. I will take my hubby's direct way. I would have a hard time even calling someone 'friend' that would even think to speak to me hurtfully like that about my heart's desire.
Darn it... I wrote a book.. I really need a hobby..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> I just found out that my insurance covers clomid, so I only have to pay $9. I'm very happy about this, as my insurance is usually crap, LOL. The only problem I have with my pharmacy is that the doctor called in the prescription on Tuesday, and it's only available today. My doctor's office usually wants us to call on day 1 so they can call in the prescription, and if it takes the pharmacy 3 days to get it in, how am I supposed to start taking in on cd3? I'll just KMFX that I won't have to worry about next month. :)
> 
> Brandy - how are you feeling?
> 
> Cupcake - Your friend needs a kick in the taco. Obviously we all want this. I mean, we all went through major surgery in order to have the chance, so saying you don't want it enough is bollocks.

Fx for you! Love the taco comment hehe. 

I feel Nadal but have that tiniest line ever still so trying to be hopeful


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy, we are all WoW addicts in my house.. :haha: I hold the Jenkins title proudly..
> 
> Galvan, I don't have cable. I do have Netflix, but I am a cartoon kind of woman mostly...that is when I do watch it, which is next to never.. I am a reader, not really a t.v. watcher.
> 
> Cupcakestoy... I know how you feel about the husband thing.. I feel the same way about giving my husband a child. This is my 15th month of trying. I feel like it is never going to happen sometimes. I only have one tube. I don't really have women friends so I don't have to see a lot of people I know getting pregnant and rubbing it in my face, but my younger sister has 6 kids and boy was that hard! Honestly, it's such a miracle it is amazing that anyone ever gets pregnant.
> I am the type of person that faces each aspect of a situation. I tell myself that I may be one of the women that don't conceive, or that always has miscarriages. I tell myself that I might have to save to do IVF, and that might not even work. I might have to spend the rest of my life knowing that I won't conceive again. I go month to month... If I have a negative test, I give myself a break the next month if I need one emotionally or I come up with a game plan for trying something different. I had not even thought about going to see a doctor until this month. I try to make my heart patient since there is nothing I can really do except start the unending dr visits and procedures. I am not in a hurry to do that.. It surely isn't because I don't want it enough, but because it hurts too much.
> I guess that's why I don't have any female friends...the cattiness and hurtful, snide remarks are something I can live without. I will take my hubby's direct way. I would have a hard time even calling someone 'friend' that would even think to speak to me hurtfully like that about my heart's desire.
> Darn it... I wrote a book.. I really need a hobby..

Amen 
I don't play well with most women. I am a drama free zone. The only place I share anything is here


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks gals! Actually the lady IS NOT a friend lol You know how people always feel the need to tell you how to do everything right....Still feeling blah today, am looking froward to a lil R&R at the lake tonight. Funny how I'm only 6dpo & completely convinced I'm out & just want AF to show. Thinking I will leave the other group I'm in, just can't handle all the ups & downs on a daily basis, as well as the ladies who swear they are pregnant EVERY cycle, only to be shattered when af arrives....Geez yes I got sad a few cycles, but now I guess if I EVER do get a bfp I will just stroke out from pure shock! lol Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!! ------>Brandy, you keep peeing sweetie! I expect to see a bfp when I come back on Monday :)


----------



## alleysm

Brandy post a damn pic!!! I am rounding out almost 44 months TTC.. one short tube. We are trying until I turn 40 then throwing in the towel.. I have two cycles of clomid left so once they are gone I'm converting to ntnp..


----------



## ~Brandy~

alleysm said:


> Brandy post a damn pic!!! I am rounding out almost 44 months TTC.. one short tube. We are trying until I turn 40 then throwing in the towel.. I have two cycles of clomid left so once they are gone I'm converting to ntnp..

haha here ya go from today... Really hope these become darker...
 



Attached Files:







Today.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 13









today1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 11









today2.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow I just looked its so hard to see them on here since you have to resize....


----------



## alleysm

It is hard to see .. but I believe you!! I get line eye easy too so I'm no good at judging pics. All of them are always positive in my line eye!!! LoL


----------



## ~Brandy~

alleysm said:


> It is hard to see .. but I believe you!! I get line eye easy too so I'm no good at judging pics. All of them are always positive in my line eye!!! LoL

I know seriously... I am so obsessed that I have myself convinced there is the tiniest of lines there and it will be darker the next time.... then the next time.


It's to where I am POAS every 4 hour hold :blush:

I have totally lost it. I just want it to be positive so freaking bad. 15k is riding on it :dohh:


----------



## alleysm

Brandy of you end up with three ... I WANT ONE!! LoL.


----------



## cj72

Lol. I was eating tacos for dinner and almost coughed it up laughing! Good luck ladies! Can't wait to hear of plenty of bfps!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Lol. I was eating tacos for dinner and almost coughed it up laughing! Good luck ladies! Can't wait to hear of plenty of bfps!

Yumm tacos!


----------



## ~Brandy~

SERIOUSLY!!

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Stalking for the pic!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Stalking for the pic!!!

There up!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


----------



## Navygrrl

Ooh I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am hoping since I got this positive so early that it could be high hcg because of twins!

technically I am 9DPO


----------



## alleysm

Where the phuck is the pic???


----------



## jasminep0489

I definitely saw a line when I clicked on the normal looking pic of the frer. That is positively a line. I got back on just to see if you posted the pic and sure enough! So, so happy for you!! I bet you just can't stop looking at it. Oh how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

alleysm said:


> Where the phuck is the pic???

haha click this link
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


----------



## ~Brandy~

jasminep0489 said:


> I definitely saw a line when I clicked on the normal looking pic of the frer. That is positively a line. I got back on just to see if you posted the pic and sure enough! So, so happy for you!! I bet you just can't stop looking at it. Oh how exciting!! :happydance:

I am over the moon I didn't know what to do with myself I cant sit still!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I posted this in this thread a while back but here it is again and its coming true which is super creepy since I dont believe this stuff normally.

Jenny Renny told me this

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 15th and 26th.

Jennifer

----------------------------------------------------------


I started IVF in June so she is right
My BFP was today in July
My Egg Transfer for IVF was on the 15th
I go in for a Beta on the 24th and the final one on the 26th!!


So last step is could she be right on the gender!


----------



## GalvanBaby

In your link, I saw the line in the regular pic!! I am so excited for you girl!!! That is super awesome!! Now keep drinking Gatorade and adding salt to your meals to keep OHSS away. I read that it is worse with pregnancy! I am so happy for you, I had a feeling this was going to work for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## alleysm

~Brandy~ said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Where the phuck is the pic???
> 
> haha click this link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873Click to expand...

Holy Hellsballs!!!! Whoot!!!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Alright, Brandy. It's almost 10am here. Why haven't you peed on a stick yet? :lol:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Alright, Brandy. It's almost 10am here. Why haven't you peed on a stick yet? :lol:

Getting one now..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its darker already!

Camera doesnt do it justice lol I left it sitting and walked back into the bathroom and saw the line before I even got to it!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0582.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: This is so amazing!!

You are what? 4 or 5 dp5dpt?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> :happydance: This is so amazing!!
> 
> You are what? 4 or 5 dp5dpt?

4DP5DT so thats the equivalent of 9DPO


----------



## Navygrrl

It's definitely darker!! I'm so excited for you that I'm over here chair-dancing. :dance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> It's definitely darker!! I'm so excited for you that I'm over here chair-dancing. :dance:

haha I cant believe it! I wanted to believe it last night but I was shaking when I saw the test yesterday but today I screamed and ran through the house.


My dogs were running behind me trying to figure out who they needed to bite because I sounded like I was running from a home invasion!

All this at 7am.. told hubby sorry to wake you but you will learn how to survive on no sleep haha

:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance::yipee::yipee::dance::wohoo::wohoo: Brandy, so Incredibly excited for You!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I love your reaction!! I would have done the same thing!! Aww girl I am so happy for you! After 3 years, you have done it!!! Now, lets see if you have twins, triplets or a singleton! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: woohoo brandy!!


----------



## mnjhowell

It's been awhile since I've been on but still follow and pray for all of y'all :) 

After a molar pregnancy that was suspected to be cancer and sent to the mayo clinic I finally got news it was really benign and not at any major risk. 
So today, here I sit 21 weeks pregnant with a little boy and couldn't be any happier :) 

Like I said before I still pray each of you get your bfp and forever babies :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mnj, Congrats! thought Of you Often And Wondered What You've Been Up to! Now i know;) You have to be the most fertile tr gal ever!! Congrats On The baby boy to come!!


----------



## mnjhowell

I agree I am truly fertile and so lucky to be :) this will be our last and final one! Now if we can get Izzy to sleep through the night before issac comes life will be amazing :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone.... Seems like were always waiting on something. I am going to try and enjoy the bfp and not stress over the betas... I know I will but im going to atleast try to enjoy being pregnant from now until 7/24-7/26 when they give me the #'s and tell me if I am doubling.


----------



## cj72

Brandy, last day of my vacation and I should be sad, but Im sitting here with a huge smile on my face for you!! Congrats!!!! So happy for you!!

Mnj, Missed you girl! So happy you're okay! Love the lo's name ;)


----------



## momsbaby

OMG brandy I'm overly excited for you. After I seen the pic I almost jump for joy for you!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> OMG brandy I'm overly excited for you. After I seen the pic I almost jump for joy for you!!!!

You guys made my day :) After my loss in March I am scared to death but super excited at the same time.


God it's so hard. One emotion to the next for me haha.


I freaked out earlier and thought maybe I was going to lose it because someone elses line is darker than mine! Uggh I need to chill the heck out!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh and on my testing thread someone seriously posted this....

i wish you a H&H 9 months even though im a little down about this pregnancy because my babyboy is only five months i will make the best of it!


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh and on my testing thread someone seriously posted this....
> 
> i wish you a H&H 9 months even though im a little down about this pregnancy because my babyboy is only five months i will make the best of it!

Yeah I saw that. I was like, really?? Then again, some people can't have anything going on unless it involves them as well.


----------



## jasminep0489

So happy for you MNJ!! :flower: Guess I must be the only one who doesn't want another. I do have times when those thoughts about having a little girl creep up especially when I see the girl clothes and toys, but I would probably have another boy so I can't make that the only reason...lol. Well, congrats on the completion of your family! 

Brandy, I know you will worry about every little thing. It's only natural, especially in our cases and definitely in yours with all you have went through to get your little beanies. Oh and regarding your testing thread....what did that post have to do with your H&H nine months? Okay, so you got pregnant too quick woman, but why put it in the same sentence as wishing someone well off in their pregnancy? Some people are so strange sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

jasminep0489 said:


> So happy for you MNJ!! :flower: Guess I must be the only one who doesn't want another. I do have times when those thoughts about having a little girl creep up especially when I see the girl clothes and toys, but I would probably have another boy so I can't make that the only reason...lol. Well, congrats on the completion of your family!
> 
> Brandy, I know you will worry about every little thing. It's only natural, especially in our cases and definitely in yours with all you have went through to get your little beanies. Oh and regarding your testing thread....what did that post have to do with your H&H nine months? Okay, so you got pregnant too quick woman, but why put it in the same sentence as wishing someone well off in their pregnancy? Some people are so strange sometimes. :wacko:

Ya the tone of the whole thing made me jealous that she 'has a problem with conceiving over and over' while I have thrown around 30k trying to fix a mistake I made 18 years ago lol But sure makes me feel better to have her rub it in.


Damn maybe I really am preggs because I am a snarky biotch right now.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you Brandy! It looks like you are PREGNANT!!!!!! YAY! :happydance: I can't wait to see todays test! 
MNJ, Congratulations on your second little TR baby!!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

jasminep0489 said:


> So happy for you MNJ!! :flower: Guess I must be the only one who doesn't want another. I do have times when those thoughts about having a little girl creep up especially when I see the girl clothes and toys, but I would probably have another boy so I can't make that the only reason...lol. Well, congrats on the completion of your family!
> 
> Brandy, I know you will worry about every little thing. It's only natural, especially in our cases and definitely in yours with all you have went through to get your little beanies. Oh and regarding your testing thread....what did that post have to do with your H&H nine months? Okay, so you got pregnant too quick woman, but why put it in the same sentence as wishing someone well off in their pregnancy? Some people are so strange sometimes. :wacko:

I only wanted one more too. Especially after all we went through to have her. We had talked about one more, but I thought were lucky to have the one we have and that she is healthy and happy! It took us over 4 years and 5 losses, I just didn't want to have anymore heartbreak. So hubby had a vascetomy last March and then this March, I had a hysterectomy as my cycles were so horrible and I was on my (heavy) period for over a month! So, now only grandbabies born to us from here on out! 
Even though we are not ttc or ntnp, I have been on this forum for over 5 years and I still pop in to check to see how everyone is and also to share our story. I was older and had short tubes and didn't think it could or would ever happen either. 
Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh and on my testing thread someone seriously posted this....
> 
> i wish you a H&H 9 months even though im a little down about this pregnancy because my babyboy is only five months i will make the best of it!

Some people are so shallow. I agree with everyone else, WTH did that have to do with you H&H 9 months? Girl, I am so happy for you! :happydance:

I hope you don't mind, but I told my husband about you. He doesn't know you actually, but he knew one of the girls in the TR group on BnB was doing IVF. I told him because he was having one of those "We will never have a baby" nights. I told him, that you had been trying for 3 years. It gave him hope and he told me to tell you congratulations! Now, he is talking about my next IUI and is getting excited again.


----------



## Mommabrown

MnJ oh girl congratulations!! Beautiful name and so happy for you! 

I love seeing all the happiness and joy on this thread!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Todays test is much darker yet again lol I will get the pics up in a bit. I have to raid the kitchen before anyone else wakes up haha


----------



## ~Brandy~

So here is my 5dpt vs my 6dpt :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0585.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## alleysm

Wow!!!!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Brandy that is a great progression pic. Don't let anyone get you down. DH and I spent we'll over $50,000 in IVF before the tr and some witches just don't see that and just see your pregnant and they aren't. 

Jasmine I DID NOT want more than 1 TR baby. After the molar pregnancy I tried going back on birth control and well it didn't work HAHAHA! So here I am.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats awesome MNJ. Glad you got your miracle :) I am sure there are many of us on here that will but the patience part is truely the hardest.


----------



## jonnanne3

Those are AWESOME lines!!!!! Great progression!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the progression, Brandy!!!

I am sure the majority of us if not all of us will eventually get our baby, but like you said having patience is the hardest.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> So here is my 5dpt vs my 6dpt :happydance:

Girl!!!! WHat lines you have!!! I have been camping & checking in but couldn't post!!! Thrilled to see YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Had to tell you something funny... atleast entertaining to me lol


My DH gets packages constantly! I never order anything really so I dont bother picking the packages up or opening them.

So he comes home and opens a package and it's some dip stick things for testing the chemicals of our pool. So I ask how they work and stuff.

Well then he goes off about "Well you could try peeing on them like you do everything else you can find" :rofl::rofl: :blush:


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> So here is my 5dpt vs my 6dpt :happydance:
> 
> Girl!!!! WHat lines you have!!! I have been camping & checking in but couldn't post!!! Thrilled to see YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!Click to expand...

Welcome back!


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Had to tell you something funny... atleast entertaining to me lol
> 
> 
> My DH gets packages constantly! I never order anything really so I dont bother picking the packages up or opening them.
> 
> So he comes home and opens a package and it's some dip stick things for testing the chemicals of our pool. So I ask how they work and stuff.
> 
> Well then he goes off about "Well you could try peeing on them like you do everything else you can find" :rofl::rofl: :blush:

LMAO!! :rofl:


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Brandy! So excited for you.

Also congrats mnjhowell. I was following your story, when you found out about the molar. So happy things have turned.


----------



## jojo1972

Massive congrats Melissa & Brandy xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wish I didn't have to go to work today it's hitting me. The only side effect I am noticing is I am tired as heck.

I went to lay down at 430pm yesterday and I just woke up... its 545 and I have to be to work at 630 ROFL 

Here is the progression
 



Attached Files:







progression.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Melissa and Brandy! So excited for both of you!!!!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Progression looks good!


----------



## Navygrrl

Also, I finally caved and sent in for a cheri22 reading. I don't know how long it will take, but I hope it has good news!


----------



## mnjhowell

Navy girl Cherri is the one I used after my TR and she was so spot on that it made me kinda wicked crazy LOL like my mind starts to wander thinking "how the hell did she really know all that stuff" 
She said I would get pregnant and find out in sept (conceived sept 17 and found out sept 27) she said I would have a girl (izzy is a girl even if she doesn't like bows) and she told us about this wild and spunky personality this little girl would have, even her baby fine wild hair, and its all so true!


----------



## Navygrrl

I totally believe all that stuff, although DH will be bemused, to say the least, if he finds out that I paid for a reading. I'm just anxious, impatient, and worried that things won't happen. In the end, it's all worth it, either way.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy your lines look GREAT! I am so happy for you! I pray you get the twins you want.
Melissa, congratulations on your little boy. 
Galvan, I bet you're excited for your next iui..
I am spending the rest of this year trying. I ordered some pregnancy tests and will just keep taking vitamins and aspirin and I might use the soft cups every once in a while... Then if I don't conceive again before the year is up I will begin seeing a doctor. I don't think I will try iui unless it is next to nothing in cost with military insurance. I think I will just save the money and go directly to ivf. Cost is everything in my house and the odds of ivf v/s iui are just too much. At least with ivf I can have as many eggs as fertilize placed with the chances of one sticking. The military hospital where I live offers ivf for 6000$. Still quite a chunk of dough for my poor little finances. :coffee:
I have to be honest and admit that I pray that God doesn't allow that financial burden to come to our house. I pray the next time I conceive the little one will stick. 
I kind of feel like Brandy and wouldn't mind getting pregnant with twins so I could be finished with one go for our house. If God is willing though I plan on having three. Two for my hubby and one for a family member that can't conceive on her own.
I am on cd6.. Got my calendar marked for the 28th to the 4th or so.. That week my husband is going to be VERY busy. Since I am not quite sure when my o day is anymore, I am gonna just cover the whole time. At least I will know I am giving it all I got! : ))


----------



## Navygrrl

AngienDaniel said:


> At least I will know I am giving it all I got! : ))

Okay, I'm a geek, and I totally heard Scotty from Star Trek saying that in my head. :lol:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> At least I will know I am giving it all I got! : ))
> 
> Okay, I'm a geek, and I totally heard Scotty from Star Trek saying that in my head. :lol:Click to expand...

Haha I did too,


----------



## cj72

Navy, cheri says june for me...meaning september :) shes pretty quick about getting back to you.GL!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Navygirl, Cherri said June and boy for me for either conception month, find out month, or birth month. Well, conception or find out are out now. The only other choice is now birth month for next year. If my next IUI works as per FF my EDD would be June 1st. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yes, I am very excited Angie!!!

CJ September has to be our month!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wanna see some BFP's girls ;) 

I need bump buddies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am gladly signing up for the position of Brandy's bump buddy!! I will only be about 2-3 months behind you! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I am gladly signing up for the position of Brandy's bump buddy!! I will only be about 2-3 months behind you! :happydance:

SOLD! hah


----------



## Navygrrl

I think EVERYONE needs to get their BFPs and we can all be bump buddies, LOL. :dance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am all for that Navy :) 


You guys I have to say I wandered into the 1st trimester pregnancy forum and that is a sad horrid place. I dont think I will be hanging out there my god.

The entire first page I think is everything that can go wrong freaked the $hit outta me.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I went into it when I got my BFP. It scared the shit out of me. I didn't go back in there either.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I went into it when I got my BFP. It scared the shit out of me. I didn't go back in there either.

Wow I might have to find another forum for first trimester lol. Scared to check the 2nd trimester no clue whats in that ROFLMAO :dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tell me about it!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know I have been MIA, but I still think about and pray for you ladies...

Congrats to the BFP.... :happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I lol'ed at the first trimester forum comment. I don't go on any other forum pages but this one. I tried for a little while to join in but either people are stupid or people are stupid....either way, they are usually stupid. :winkwink:

Navy, I am a geek too and Scotty ALWAYS knows what's what! :haha:

I want to have another double line test.. I still got my pregnancy test in my purse. I carry that thing around with me still. It helps remind me that I can conceive. I am praying to do so again soon. 
Wouldn't it be great if we all could be bump buddies? Brandy has me wishing it was a perfect world this morning. :blush: If it was I would have woken up to coffee and the smell of sausage and waffles... Alas... all I had was a load of laundry and dirty counter tops from the peanut butter and jelly my kids left for me to wipe up.
Have a great day Ladies!!


----------



## fluterby429

just wanted to pop in and say I think about you gals. I hope all is well


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr! I have missed you!! Fluterby! How are you? How did your surgery go?

I know the feeling Angie, I wish I would have had coffee waiting, but all I had was a mess in every room. I think my kids woke up at 6AM from the messes, but they can make them in 5 min. So, at 9:30 I was yelling at kids to clean their messes up or they would lose computers, TV, and playing privileges.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg beta today was 294!


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG Brandy!!!!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

Yay! Next we find out how many are in there. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Yay! Next we find out how many are in there. :)

Fat number I'm super excited! I talked dr into testing early hehe


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Next we find out how many are in there. :)
> 
> Fat number I'm super excited! I talked dr into testing early heheClick to expand...

Great number!!!! So exciting, I almost feel pregnant lol


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, I have some shocking news of my own too. Me and hubby are pregnant again too!!! Very shocked and very scared and keeping it very quiet till we know everything is ok with bubs. Condoms really aren't the best form of contraception! Or they might of been if we had of been sober that night :blush:


----------



## cupcakestoy

jojo1972 said:


> Hi ladies, I have some shocking news of my own too. Me and hubby are pregnant again too!!! Very shocked and very scared and keeping it very quiet till we know everything is ok with bubs. Condoms really aren't the best form of contraception! Or they might of been if we had of been sober that night :blush:

WOW!!! Congrats Girl!!!


----------



## stickybean4

Great number Brandy. I'm thinking theres more than one. : )

Congrats Jojo


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow!! Amazing number!!!!! Can't wait to see how many are in there!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats JOJO!


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow JoJo!!! congrats on the amazing news! You are super fertile now. I've noticed my body has changed since I had Eli. My AF is longer and when it comes to O time I definitely don't need the preseed...lol:blush: Having a baby must trigger something I guess. Gets you ready for another. :baby:

I'm so happy for you, Brandy. :flower: I bet you may just have those twins and maybe even the triplets since that number is so high. When do you have your scan?


----------



## ~Brandy~

jasminep0489 said:


> Wow JoJo!!! congrats on the amazing news! You are super fertile now. I've noticed my body has changed since I had Eli. My AF is longer and when it comes to O time I definitely don't need the preseed...lol:blush: Having a baby must trigger something I guess. Gets you ready for another. :baby:
> 
> I'm so happy for you, Brandy. :flower: I bet you may just have those twins and maybe even the triplets since that number is so high. When do you have your scan?

My paperwork from the specialist says 3 wks after your second HCG .. umm thats not till im 7wks is that normal :( 


I wanna know how many is there.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Wow JoJo!!! congrats on the amazing news! You are super fertile now. I've noticed my body has changed since I had Eli. My AF is longer and when it comes to O time I definitely don't need the preseed...lol:blush: Having a baby must trigger something I guess. Gets you ready for another. :baby:
> 
> I'm so happy for you, Brandy. :flower: I bet you may just have those twins and maybe even the triplets since that number is so high. When do you have your scan?
> 
> My paperwork from the specialist says 3 wks after your second HCG .. umm thats not till im 7wks is that normal :(
> 
> 
> I wanna know how many is there.Click to expand...

 You know if I were you an ER visit may have to come up between now & then! LMBO I COULD NOT WAIT! lol


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats JoJo!

My doctor does an ultrasound once the numbers are 1500+. I'm betting yours get there soon and I hope you get an earlier ultrasound. :)

Anyone else who took clomid get wicked gas? Of all the side effects, I was really not wanting GAS. DH is not going to be thrilled about this. Well, he'll find it hilarious, but I don't need him giggling at me all night.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Congrats JoJo!
> 
> My doctor does an ultrasound once the numbers are 1500+. I'm betting yours get there soon and I hope you get an earlier ultrasound. :)
> 
> Anyone else who took clomid get wicked gas? Of all the side effects, I was really not wanting GAS. DH is not going to be thrilled about this. Well, he'll find it hilarious, but I don't need him giggling at me all night.

haha nope that wasnt my side effect. I had all the other stuff... dizzy, sick to my stomach, hot flashes, severe abdominal pain, cysts, head aches lol

I'd take gas!


Oh and if it was a natural BFP they would do it at 1500 because of the reversal but since they know where they put them they wait 7 weeks for the heartbeat


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> Wow JoJo!!! congrats on the amazing news! You are super fertile now. I've noticed my body has changed since I had Eli. My AF is longer and when it comes to O time I definitely don't need the preseed...lol:blush: Having a baby must trigger something I guess. Gets you ready for another. :baby:
> 
> I'm so happy for you, Brandy. :flower: I bet you may just have those twins and maybe even the triplets since that number is so high. When do you have your scan?
> 
> My paperwork from the specialist says 3 wks after your second HCG .. umm thats not till im 7wks is that normal :(
> 
> 
> I wanna know how many is there.Click to expand...
> 
> You know if I were you an ER visit may have to come up between now & then! LMBO I COULD NOT WAIT! lolClick to expand...

The thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## cj72

Jojo!!! Congrats, my friend!! Dh must be strutting around the house! Lol!

Great numbers, Brandy! I bet twins!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

You just tell them that you have an impatient mob of TR moms who demand an earlier ultrasound!! :lol:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm just worried about jinxing myself lol. Gonna ask re if he will do on earlier. I will pay extra! No joke hah


----------



## jasminep0489

Have to admit that's exactly what I did and got to see Eli's heartbeat at 6 weeks 1 day. :winkwink: All it really did was worry me, because they said his HB was low at 105 but when I got home and researched on the internet it said his HB was just fine, because it had just started beating. That makes sense though that they aren't worried about ectopic since they were the ones that put them there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Congrats Jo! Thought you had your tubes re-tied after your emergency c-section?! Wow, what a great surprise. Hope this pregnancy is smooth sailing for you, hun:)

Brandy, big, awesome number:happydance: so happy things are moving along there:hugs:

Navy, nasty clomid side effects:nope: hope it gets you a BFP:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Jo, how many weeks are you?


----------



## jonnanne3

Brandy, I had my first scan at 6wks 2days and her heart rate was 125! You sound like you can be very persistent...... I bet you get your first scan before 7 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Jo, how many weeks are you?

I am only 4 weeks today lol

my last one I had issues and they did a scan at 5w4d.. Wish I could get the same.


----------



## jojo1972

FaithHopeLove said:


> Congrats Jo! Thought you had your tubes re-tied after your emergency c-section?! Wow, what a great surprise. Hope this pregnancy is smooth sailing for you, hun:)
> 
> Brandy, big, awesome number:happydance: so happy things are moving along there:hugs:
> 
> Navy, nasty clomid side effects:nope: hope it gets you a BFP:hugs:

I was still waiting for the appointment to come through Faith as they wont do it till Alyssa is 6 months old. Now I'm going to be getting a massive lecture from them but hey ho, I'm sure I will cope lol. I'm only just pregnant cj, I was due on but only got very light brown blood for a day then it stopped. That's not me at all so I took a digi test to make sure I wasn't and got a shock when it came back pregnant 1-2 weeks. I'm not quite sure how far on I am, I just knew it was around about the time for my AF to start but only had IB. I will find out in a few weeks with the scan but baby has got to be due about end of March time, I think:wacko:


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy I had my first scan at 5weeks 1day and we seen her heartbeat at like 120 or so. I am very sure youcould get a scan done pretty soon.

Congrats JoJo!!!!!! I am really thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Have a good day everyone... Second beta today. Super nervous! I take the test in 30 minutes but no results till end of day ugh!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Have a great day Brandy!! I will be checking on you this afternoon. Fx for great betas today! :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

Goodness, doesn't your doctor's office know we have to know these things immediately? LOL! KMFX for awesome numbers. I'm gonna go with 986, if we're betting. :)

I got an email from cheri22 and she said I should have my reading done by August 5. Darn her for being so popular that I have to wait! :lol: I'm very excited to read what she has to say. I know it's for entertainment purposes only, but if she has good things to say and is correct, then it'll be the best $12 I ever spent!

Last night was my last clomid pill, and today I started taking guanifesin to counteract any possible hostile cm. I also have preseed at the ready. I told DH to carb-up, because he's very soon to be very busy. :)

I hope everyone else has a great day. DH and I are going on a movie date on Sunday since the kids are gone. We still have to decide on a movie.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Such good news ladies....sooo excited for you all. I will continue to pop in periodically. Miss you too Galvan....Since I'm not with DH anymore I'm allowed to have a Facebook, LOL so find me Jenafyr Stewart


----------



## GalvanBaby

Friend request sent! :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Goodness, doesn't your doctor's office know we have to know these things immediately? LOL! KMFX for awesome numbers. I'm gonna go with 986, if we're betting. :)
> 
> I got an email from cheri22 and she said I should have my reading done by August 5. Darn her for being so popular that I have to wait! :lol: I'm very excited to read what she has to say. I know it's for entertainment purposes only, but if she has good things to say and is correct, then it'll be the best $12 I ever spent!
> 
> Last night was my last clomid pill, and today I started taking guanifesin to counteract any possible hostile cm. I also have preseed at the ready. I told DH to carb-up, because he's very soon to be very busy. :)
> 
> I hope everyone else has a great day. DH and I are going on a movie date on Sunday since the kids are gone. We still have to decide on a movie.

I know they don't listen to me lol. I offered the tech 50bux to text me the numbers lol she wouldn't


----------



## stickybean4

Waiting patiently... : )thanks for sharing your journey with with us Brandy


----------



## AngienDaniel

Babies!!!! I love reading that people on here are having babies!
Congrats on your upcoming little one JoJo.
Great numbers Brandy! I promised myself the next time I conceive I will not make myself go to the er or to push my stress levels. Sounds like your numbers are good. Don't stress. Sounds like you might have two or more in there.. No stressing! You need double (maybe triple) the care. :winkwink:
I feel like I always start getting stressed around the week before my o time. Plus I am super emotional. It does not make a good combination to my well-being. I am going to get some beer this weekend and cookout with my family and enjoy my husband without stress of conceiving ruling the days. I am really tired of it ruling my life. This will be the second long weekend I get with my hubby. I am going to take advantage of it. I am cd9. Next week I will be busy ttc. I am gonna chat at my Love tonight and see if he wants to really try or just try a little. Don't want to pressure him unless he wants to be pressured. :blush: Hope you Ladies have a good weekend. Mine starts tomorrow, thank God!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:


Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:


Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!


----------



## Navygrrl

Awesome numbers!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks ladies!! I will chill the F out I think.... For a few days atleast gotta wait for that ultrasound now :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Wow!! Yep, it's lookin' more like twins or trips with each beta!!! Oh, how exciting for you!!! I do agree the 1st trimester forum on here is pretty scary. Wish they would make them post their bleeding and miscarriage threads in another forum. Anyways, congrats Brandy!!! :flower:

MommaB- that was very early to see a heartbeat. They usually can't see one 'til the start of the 6th week. I researched it so much after that doctor told me that my baby's was low. Every website and even my OB said that 105 was perfectly fine for 6w1d. So I had some needless worrying going on. Sometimes it's better to wait on the OB because those ER docs don't know as much. Girls have a higher heart rate as well. We have so much to worry about under normal circumstances so when us TR gals get our BFPs it doubles the worry. I know I didn't stop worrying 'til he was safe in my arms. :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I bet you either have 2 or 3 in there Brandy!!! I love your numbers. Aug 13 is so far away! I can't wait to see how many lil ones are in there!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jasminep0489 said:


> Wow!! Yep, it's lookin' more like twins or trips with each beta!!! Oh, how exciting for you!!! I do agree the 1st trimester forum on here is pretty scary. Wish they would make them post their bleeding and miscarriage threads in another forum. Anyways, congrats Brandy!!! :flower:
> 
> MommaB- that was very early to see a heartbeat. They usually can't see one 'til the start of the 6th week. I researched it so much after that doctor told me that my baby's was low. Every website and even my OB said that 105 was perfectly fine for 6w1d. So I had some needless worrying going on. Sometimes it's better to wait on the OB because those ER docs don't know as much. Girls have a higher heart rate as well. We have so much to worry about under normal circumstances so when us TR gals get our BFPs it doubles the worry. I know I didn't stop worrying 'til he was safe in my arms. :flower:

Cant their be a potential loss thread or something.. Not that I wish that on anyone or want to tuck them away but I have been there once.... the reminders are so scary.


Oh the worry is out of control. I told myself today that I have to enjoy this pregnancy.. I wanted it so bad and its confirmed now live it.

so I am going to do just that unless I have a reason to think otherwise.

I am only 4 weeks but I seriously think I have round ligament pain that started last night. No idea if that is possible but it's uncomfortable.

There is a stretching pull type feeling everytime I stand or move fast on both sides in the front near the hip bone in line with the top of my pubic area.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Another girl on here had IVF and is pregnant with triplets said she felt some pulling and stretching right around the time of her betas.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Another girl on here had IVF and is pregnant with triplets said she felt some pulling and stretching right around the time of her betas.

Thats strange even my doctor said it's too early but I have 0 symptoms other than that.. my boobs arent even sore and I am on 2 kinds of progesterone!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow!! Drs told her the same thing, but I guess maybe it is the uterus getting used to having someone in there. Who knows. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Ok, gonna throw out an idea hete, Brandy...if its triplets, you give one to me, lol ;) Girl, so excited for you. And Jojo, Fedex some of your super eggs over for us!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, I've started bleeding already after my positive only a few days ago! I know my pregnancy was accidental but it still hurts knowing I've miscarried yet again. Started off with light brown discharge then real bad pains and backache followed with dark brown/red bleeding and clots so I know baby has gone! tests are still showing up positive for now but are getting lighter :cry: I don't know whether to count it as another chemical or miscarriage? I really don't know how far gone I am? I'm at doctors on Tuesday so hopefully they will do betas? But I already know its too late. At least I've took the pics of the test on my phone to show them that it showed up on a digi and normal tests x


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Ok, gonna throw out an idea hete, Brandy...if its triplets, you give one to me, lol ;) Girl, so excited for you. And Jojo, Fedex some of your super eggs over for us!

Haha I told husband if there's 3 he can have em I'm moving out! Jk of course. 

Then my other proposal is I carry them for 10 months then he gets them for 10 months were even


----------



## jojo1972

Cj I know your time will come hunny, and Faith too :happydance: I also know that age isn't on my side, and yet again I haven't been taking any maca root or folic acid due to us not tryin for a baby and it being accidental due to a split condom! I feel absolutely gutted as any TR baby is a blessing no matter how they were conceived. I really do feel maca root does help with conceiving and prolonging a pregnancy.... I took it with both of mine beyond the 12th week and kept them both and the 2 times I haven't took it I've miscarried! I will get the pics up of the positives if possible tomoz xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jojo1972 said:


> Cj I know your time will come hunny, and Faith too :happydance: I also know that age isn't on my side, and yet again I haven't been taking any maca root or folic acid due to us not tryin for a baby and it being accidental due to a split condom! I feel absolutely gutted as any TR baby is a blessing no matter how they were conceived. I really do feel maca root does help with conceiving and prolonging a pregnancy.... I took it with both of mine beyond the 12th week and kept them both and the 2 times I haven't took it I've miscarried! I will get the pics up of the positives if possible tomoz xxx

So sorry :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Such a range of Emotions! So sorry for your loss sweetie :(

Brandy I'm guessing twins! Hope time flies for your US date!

AFM, well no bump buddy here :( AF got me, as usual. I'm just about over this crap! Not sad this time, but ticked off! lol Just not fair that we have to fight for a baby so hard, when others who don't want them get knocked up every minute *smh sometimes life just plain ole sucks......Not sure how much longer we can keep playing this game ladies. We are fast approaching the 1 year mark with not even a whiff of a 2nd line. Really thinking God may have planned for us to get a new puppy, instead of a new baby lol You all take care!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Such a range of Emotions! So sorry for your loss sweetie :(
> 
> Brandy I'm guessing twins! Hope time flies for your US date!
> 
> AFM, well no bump buddy here :( AF got me, as usual. I'm just about over this crap! Not sad this time, but ticked off! lol Just not fair that we have to fight for a baby so hard, when others who don't want them get knocked up every minute *smh sometimes life just plain ole sucks......Not sure how much longer we can keep playing this game ladies. We are fast approaching the 1 year mark with not even a whiff of a 2nd line. Really thinking God may have planned for us to get a new puppy, instead of a new baby lol You all take care!

I am so sorry. I wish I had words of wisdom for you. The only thing that kept going was a new plan of attack each month


----------



## Mommabrown

The heart beat can be seen at very different stages for everyone...your betas are actually what help you to determine how big a baby is...usually they will have a harder time if your Betas are below 1500 at seeing anything..a sac maybe there but no functional heart beat can be seen. Mine were at over 13,000 by 5 weeks. 

Brandy I was really bad crampy when I found out I was Pregnant with Emme...I think it is your body prepping for your little bundles of joy!

Jo I am so sorry hun! :hugs: 

Cupcakestory...sorry that the old hag has found a way to get you again!

afm, does anyone ever get O cramps towards the end of your period on one side???? I am wondering if it is at all possible to O that early????? I know that I don't have a cyst...it is just kinda a weird AF this month.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Such a range of Emotions! So sorry for your loss sweetie :(
> 
> Brandy I'm guessing twins! Hope time flies for your US date!
> 
> AFM, well no bump buddy here :( AF got me, as usual. I'm just about over this crap! Not sad this time, but ticked off! lol Just not fair that we have to fight for a baby so hard, when others who don't want them get knocked up every minute *smh sometimes life just plain ole sucks......Not sure how much longer we can keep playing this game ladies. We are fast approaching the 1 year mark with not even a whiff of a 2nd line. Really thinking God may have planned for us to get a new puppy, instead of a new baby lol You all take care!
> 
> I am so sorry. I wish I had words of wisdom for you. The only thing that kept going was a new plan of attack each monthClick to expand...

Its okay. My plan this month is to just try to let it go & not care anymore....lol I figure sometime between now & menopause I have a 50-60% chance....Guess its not up to us, Just ready for that dang Miracle I keep hoping for lol


----------



## stickybean4

Just a quick guestion ladies. I'm going to be 40 in January and was going to use that date as my cutoff line. If I don't get pregnant by then we will stop TTC. Hubby wants to try until I am 41. I'm thinking I might. My sister had a healthly baby girl at 42.


----------



## stickybean4

Oops forgot to ask my question. Do you think I should keep trying even after I am 40? I know its a personal opinion. But I value your ladies opinions and thoughts.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sticky, for me personally...I will keep trying until I'm through menopause:winkwink: I just plan to keep taking my prenatal and extra folic acid and eating well:thumbup:

Jo, I'm sorry for the loss:( Even when a pg is not planned, it's still very sad to lose the pregnancy:hugs:

Jen, it's good to see you pop in:hugs: sorry things didn't work out with hubby:hugs:

Navy, fx'd for a clomid baby:hugs: be prepared for the TWW..it likely won't be like any other:wacko: it's certainly all worth a BFP, but a clomid TWW can be wicked! :hugs:

Cupcake, the TR journey is a bumpy road:hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Sticky, Personally, I was ready to throw the towel in at 38. However, my hubby asked that we hold off until I was 40. (we were ntnp) We became pregnant with our forever baby in March of 2011 and I turned 40 in Feb 2012! 
I would say keep on keeping on! Women have healthy babies well into their 40's! Just keep taking your prenatal and folic acid!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I personally say jeep going as long as you're comfortable with it. I am 38 and we plan to NTNP after the birth of this baby. My parents and my husbands parents were both in their 40s when they us.


----------



## stickybean4

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. I think I am going to keep going atleast for another year and a half. I was 33 when I had my reversal and I thought I would definitely have 2 by the time I was 36 or 37. Wishful thinking I didn't have my daughter until I was 38.


----------



## ~Brandy~

stupid phone auto corrects me


----------



## Emerald1

Just reading the first few post made me smile and a little teary eyed. I am 30 and just had my reversal surgery this last May. So I am only a couple of months into TTC. I have two beautiful children KP(daughter) is 10 on Sunday and EP(son) is 7. I was so young when I had them and I listened to the doctor a little to well when I was having complications with my son. I had a tubal when my son was born 11 weeks early. Several things have happened since. I instantly regretted not trusting myself in knowing that something was wrong. I found out 3 years after that I had a chronic infection and the surgery was not needed. Their father and I fell apart (there is much more to it then that but this was the last straw) and there was nothing left. He has the children well I am in the Navy. My now husband and I spend as much time as we can with my two little ones but am hoping for some more. I found out well I was on deployment that my hormones were severally out of wake and I was more advanced in menopause then I should have been. When I came back I found out that my request for the reversal had been approved and during the work ups found out that I have what is called Tubal Ligation Syndrome. I was heading to menopause a lot faster then a woman my age should be and if I didn't have the surgery this year might loose any chance of ever having another child. 

So here I am and feeling like I am going crazy!!! I conceived my first two without even trying being young and stupid. Now even when I am timing everything just right I'm terrified that it wont happen. I hated myself for the first surgery and it would be a huge heart ache to find out that I might not be able to give the man of dreams and love of my life the children we dream of. 

I've been trying to find a place like this just to find moms who have been here and are lucky enough to have succeeded after this surgery.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Emerald1 said:


> Just reading the first few post made me smile and a little teary eyed. I am 30 and just had my reversal surgery this last May. So I am only a couple of months into TTC. I have two beautiful children KP(daughter) is 10 on Sunday and EP(son) is 7. I was so young when I had them and I listened to the doctor a little to well when I was having complications with my son. I had a tubal when my son was born 11 weeks early. Several things have happened since. I instantly regretted not trusting myself in knowing that something was wrong. I found out 3 years after that I had a chronic infection and the surgery was not needed. Their father and I fell apart (there is much more to it then that but this was the last straw) and there was nothing left. He has the children well I am in the Navy. My now husband and I spend as much time as we can with my two little ones but am hoping for some more. I found out well I was on deployment that my hormones were severally out of wake and I was more advanced in menopause then I should have been. When I came back I found out that my request for the reversal had been approved and during the work ups found out that I have what is called Tubal Ligation Syndrome. I was heading to menopause a lot faster then a woman my age should be and if I didn't have the surgery this year might loose any chance of ever having another child.
> 
> So here I am and feeling like I am going crazy!!! I conceived my first two without even trying being young and stupid. Now even when I am timing everything just right I'm terrified that it wont happen. I hated myself for the first surgery and it would be a huge heart ache to find out that I might not be able to give the man of dreams and love of my life the children we dream of.
> 
> I've been trying to find a place like this just to find moms who have been here and are lucky enough to have succeeded after this surgery.

Welcome Emerald! This thread is a great place to be :) I think were all very supportive. 

I had my tubal ligation very early at age 19 after 2 children which are now 17 and 21. :dohh: I as well developed TLS immediately after I had the worst moods, severe and constant cramps, Horrid bleeding and my hormones were off the charts and all over the board. That was all immediately corrected once I had the surgery at chapel hill in NC!

Unfortunately the doctor that tied my tubes was very aggressive and took alot more than was necessary. ALthough I knew having the reversal I would end up with short tubes I did it anyway. I ended up with 3.0 on each side. We tried 1.5 years of NTNP and that didn't work out at all. We then tried 1.5 years of aggressive tries with temping, timing, meds, IUI, etc that resulted in 1 but we lost it early on. So it's possible for it to work. I just think it wasnt the right egg sperm combo that time and so we MC'd. Nothing to do with my reversal im sure.

We decided that we wanted to give ourselves the best chance and jump into IVF and have atleast one. I was lucky so far and got pregnant with the first IVF. FX it all works out and if so we will begin to NTNP or even start timing again to have another :) 


I believe in reversals and I would do it again if given the chance.

I wish you much luck in your journey and you're always welcome here.


----------



## Emerald1

Congrats!


----------



## Emerald1

Thank you so much! Its nice to know I am not alone! That's been the hardest part of this journey for the longest time and now that my husband and I are trying it is hard for him to understand why I'm so frazzled by it all.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Totally off topic...


Have you guys seen that chalkboard paint? Well I was already in love with it and now it comes in every color of the rainbow. How fun is it to do a nursery in that!!


----------



## Emerald1

I haven't seen chalkboard paint but the idea sounds really neat! Different then your typical pastels!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just think it would be awesome to have a room that its OK to write on the walls haha.

Sounds fun to me. I would probably use it more than the kiddo though lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Like this.. but I was thinking of doing the lower half of all the walls in it so its for toddlers.
 



Attached Files:







chalkboard_paint_child_bedroom.jpg
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Emerald:hi: hope your journey is a short one:hugs:

Brandy, what a fabulous idea! I didn't know that it's now available in so many colors!! Super fun idea:hugs: I'm so excited for you and the awesome betas:happydance: I've been giving hubby all the updates:haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Welcome Emerald:hi: hope your journey is a short one:hugs:
> 
> Brandy, what a fabulous idea! I didn't know that it's now available in so many colors!! Super fun idea:hugs: I'm so excited for you and the awesome betas:happydance: I've been giving hubby all the updates:haha:

Cant wait till were bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## cj72

Jo, I'm so sorry sweetie! My heart goes out to you. Sucks that you have to wait until Tuesday.

Emerald, I got pregnant the first time before TR twice, but Im on cycle 32 or 33 and only one chemical last month. Don't wait to try clomid. 

For the record, I got my tr at 38 and just turned 41. Im going to try until I can't anymore! ;)


----------



## Navygrrl

FaithHopeLove said:


> Navy, fx'd for a clomid baby:hugs: be prepared for the TWW..it likely won't be like any other:wacko: it's certainly all worth a BFP, but a clomid TWW can be wicked! :hugs:

Thanks! I hope I'm not too crazy in the TWW. It's bad enough right now just waiting to O. My 13 year old is going camping with a church group for 2 days, and I have a gift card to the local movie theater, so DH and I are going to have a nice date. :) I really hope the clomid doesn't delay my ovulation too much, since I'm already o'ing anywhere from cd14 to cd19. 

Welcome Emerald! I hope your PTLS goes away and that the early menopause can be reversed. 

Jo - :hugs:

I have no idea how long we're going to try. I think maybe actively TTC until I'm 40, and then just NTNP after that. That gives me about 2 more years, but I started late.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my reversal when I was 32. Almost 33. I figure to try until I am dead. :haha: As long as my hubby is still in working order, I plan on getting a little one even if I have to put my hubby on a street corner to get the money. ha ha..
I am gearing up to ovulate. I told my husband I wanted to really try this month and to get ready for a busy upcoming week. I will try super hard a month and then take a break for a month. I got my pregnancy tests in the mail. I had to cut down on my vitamins though cause they were upsetting my body. I will take them every other day. I have eaten some pineapple core and that is all I am doing. I am trusting in God to do whatever is in His will. I am just gonna do my part. :haha: 
I am so excited to find out how many little ones you are gonna have Brandy! 
I am so sorry about your bleeding JoJo..
I am cd11.. I usually o about cd13 or 14.. I hope we succeed this month. Praying for everyone!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Emerald! AFM the witch is starting to pack up to leave :) Did decide that I would give Soy Isoflavones a try this cycle...Worst case scenario is I don't get pregnant lol Some say it can mess up your cycle, but at this point I'm going for it. My not work, but its something new to try lol
Hope all you ladies have a great weekend!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Welcome Emerald! AFM the witch is starting to pack up to leave :) Did decide that I would give Soy Isoflavones a try this cycle...Worst case scenario is I don't get pregnant lol Some say it can mess up your cycle, but at this point I'm going for it. My not work, but its something new to try lol
> Hope all you ladies have a great weekend!!!

Fx for you!


----------



## 3mamabear

Hi ladies, I haven't been on in a couple months and so much has happened blessing and losses. I started clomid in March and have ovulated every month since, but being on clomid has taken over my life. Hot flashes and moodiness, and progesterone side effects and wacko hormones. It has pretty much ruined my summer, and pressure sex during the week of O kinda ruins the fun stuff we always enjoyed. That being said after this month I am dropping the meds and improving my quality of life. Hopefully we will conceive naturally, and it has only been 18 months, but my life has revolved around TTC. I know many of you feel the same way. It can be stressful and disappointing, but most of us have been blessed to have children when so many others never can. My best friend (also 40) can not conceive at all and is desperate for a child, she has begun the adoption process. My husband and I will let nature take it's course at this point; although there is a little room to change my mind. Thinking of you all.


----------



## momsbaby

Hi everyone, I'm 3 days late and no symptoms of af. I'm scared out of my mind right now. With both tubes block, I know for a fact that if for some crazy reason I got preg it would be a tubal. Where all of you wishes af stays away I'm praying she shows up soon.


----------



## jojo1972

momsbaby said:


> Hi everyone, I'm 3 days late and no symptoms of af. I'm scared out of my mind right now. With both tubes block, I know for a fact that if for some crazy reason I got preg it would be a tubal. Where all of you wishes af stays away I'm praying she shows up soon.

Miracles do happen, take the test and find out hunny and get scanned as soon as possible. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blocked tubes are misdiagnosed more than 50 percent of the time  you never know!


----------



## momsbaby

I'm gonna wait a couple days to see if I start and if not then I'll test. It would be so awesome if I was but not getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Maybe your tubes spasmed during the test making them look closed. Either way you need to get checked Momsbaby. Will be praying for a baby that is in the uterus. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

It is a dreary day in Washington today! I hope everyone is having a great Sunday! 
I started using the soft cups this morning. I figure I can't lay around all day.:blush: I like the soft cups. They are a nice invention for holding, but not for their original purpose, that's just too much trouble.:haha: 
I am praying for a sticky little squirrel this month. No more miscarriages and no more depressing negative months. I am going to honestly write down my symptoms this month in my online journal. I figure if I am gonna do it, I might as well start doing it right; with college and kids and a needy husband my time is so limited.. I am all for ntnp but when o time comes around, I am still trying in my head.. :haha:
I am 'cited for this month. I am feeling good things, and even if that test is negative it won't be because I didn't do everything I could do. At the end of the month when it's time for the witch, that's all that really matters...that I did my part in this game of catching a miracle..

I did the chalkboard paint for my kid's room when they were about 4 or 5, Brandy and they LOVED it! They would play and practice drawing and writing for hours.
Where is everyone at in their cycle right now?


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> It is a dreary day in Washington today! I hope everyone is having a great Sunday!
> I started using the soft cups this morning. I figure I can't lay around all day.:blush: I like the soft cups. They are a nice invention for holding, but not for their original purpose, that's just too much trouble.:haha:
> I am praying for a sticky little squirrel this month. No more miscarriages and no more depressing negative months. I am going to honestly write down my symptoms this month in my online journal. I figure if I am gonna do it, I might as well start doing it right; with college and kids and a needy husband my time is so limited.. I am all for ntnp but when o time comes around, I am still trying in my head.. :haha:
> I am 'cited for this month. I am feeling good things, and even if that test is negative it won't be because I didn't do everything I could do. At the end of the month when it's time for the witch, that's all that really matters...that I did my part in this game of catching a miracle..
> 
> I did the chalkboard paint for my kid's room when they were about 4 or 5, Brandy and they LOVED it! They would play and practice drawing and writing for hours.
> Where is everyone at in their cycle right now?

So excited for you and glad to hear you have a plan. :happydance: I cant wait to see a BFP!

You're in Washington State or Washington DC?

Edited: Nvm Couldnt see your status when I was typing that :) 


Where at in Washington? Just curious if you dont mind.. were in Eugene Oregon!


----------



## cj72

Momsbaby, I am about to bring a test to your house! Lol! 

Angie, Fx'd. Your time will come :) Im 9dpo expecting af by midweek.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> MnJ oh girl congratulations!! Beautiful name and so happy for you!
> 
> I love seeing all the happiness and joy on this thread!

LOL! Cj, I Was Thinking the same thing! momsbaby:test::haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Momsbaby, I am about to bring a test to your house! Lol!
> 
> Angie, Fx'd. Your time will come :) Im 9dpo expecting af by midweek.

Lets not expect AF :) Let her stay away plz :happydance:


----------



## momsbaby

I'm guessing I'm about 18 days past o. If nothing by Tuesday I'll test. Sorry to keep y'all waiting. I'm trying to hold off, my longest cycle is 34 days and I'm at 33 now. So we'll see and I'll keep you all up to date


----------



## ~Brandy~

You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.

In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.

I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.

Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.
> 
> In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.
> 
> I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.
> 
> Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.

Yep, I'd go with the progesterone:winkwink: you have triple the usual amount:haha: don't fight the sleep!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.
> 
> In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.
> 
> I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.
> 
> Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.
> 
> Yep, I'd go with the progesterone:winkwink: you have triple the usual amount:haha: don't fight the sleep!:hugs:Click to expand...

I was fighting it but have given up lol. I really only get up for an hour or so at a time to eat and stuff lol.

Luckily I dont have other kids at home that rely on me because this would be awful! 

At this rate I will sleep the next 2 weeks off for my ultrasound hah


Hope everyone is doing well and had a good weekend!


----------



## jasminep0489

You gotta think...we were spring chickens when we had our kids before. Us momma hens need much more sleep this go round...lol:winkwink: I know I slept like I've never slept before with Eli. I think I pretty much slept the whole 9 months away. :blush: I love to watch movies and I couldn't finish a movie to save my life. Just sleep and let everyone pamper you!!! Our bodies are good at letting us know what we need. So excited for you!!!! :flower:


Welcome Emerald!! I hope you're a lucky one and your journey is a short one! :flower:

I'm so sorry for the sad news, JoJo!! It never gets any easier to lose our angels, no matter the circumstances. :hugs:

Much love and baby dust to the rest of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, we are on Joint Base Lewis/McChord. We lived in Umatilla Oregon in 2011. My husband worked for Frontier Communications in Kennewick. I LOVED it in Oregon, but my husband hated working in that city. I have lived here for 3 months now and it isn't too bad. I haven't faced a winter here yet though. My hubby wants to move to Cave Junction, Oregon when we get done with the military. I want him to serve another term so we can go to Germany and see some of the world on the Army's expense. :haha:
I also wanted to say that you are growing probably at least 2 little ones in your belly... Sleep is good for the work you are doing. Rest your body. You will surely need it. ha ha... I pray I will be in the position you are in soon. Except I just want one at a time. :winkwink:
I am emotional today. I wish we all could have babies again. I am pretty sure my ovulation was this morning. This o has been tough with left side pain. At least I am ovulating on my open tube. :haha: We are having sex too many times each day. My thighs are actually sore. I know that no one really wants to know that, but we are all women and we all have the same crap, and mine is starting to feel used.. :dohh: I will probably hit 5 or 6 times today. Plus those darn cups... putting those things in after all the sex is making me feel like an experiment. We agreed to try one month and then just take it easy a month. 
Do you ladies feel used up sometimes, like you just need a small positive hope, a sign of the way you will go?? I guess some of you feel the same way I do since you have gotten readings.. Darned if I don't need a small positive hope today. 
I am going to get pregnant this month and keep that little bugger snug and warm like I am supposed to. I am going to say that my whole tww. :coffee: Yes, I am going to be drinking coffee to, and probably reading as well. 
I am glad I have you chicks to write and and be nosy with. :cry: Dang it, I am such a tittie-baby.


----------



## floppyears

jojo1972 said:


> Hi ladies, I have some shocking news of my own too. Me and hubby are pregnant again too!!! Very shocked and very scared and keeping it very quiet till we know everything is ok with bubs. Condoms really aren't the best form of contraception! Or they might of been if we had of been sober that night :blush:


Sorry for your loss honey


----------



## floppyears

~Brandy~ said:


> Its darker already!
> 
> Camera doesnt do it justice lol I left it sitting and walked back into the bathroom and saw the line before I even got to it!!

Congrats Brandy


----------



## floppyears

Emerald1 said:


> Just reading the first few post made me smile and a little teary eyed. I am 30 and just had my reversal surgery this last May. So I am only a couple of months into TTC. I have two beautiful children KP(daughter) is 10 on Sunday and EP(son) is 7. I was so young when I had them and I listened to the doctor a little to well when I was having complications with my son. I had a tubal when my son was born 11 weeks early. Several things have happened since. I instantly regretted not trusting myself in knowing that something was wrong. I found out 3 years after that I had a chronic infection and the surgery was not needed. Their father and I fell apart (there is much more to it then that but this was the last straw) and there was nothing left. He has the children well I am in the Navy. My now husband and I spend as much time as we can with my two little ones but am hoping for some more. I found out well I was on deployment that my hormones were severally out of wake and I was more advanced in menopause then I should have been. When I came back I found out that my request for the reversal had been approved and during the work ups found out that I have what is called Tubal Ligation Syndrome. I was heading to menopause a lot faster then a woman my age should be and if I didn't have the surgery this year might loose any chance of ever having another child.
> 
> So here I am and feeling like I am going crazy!!! I conceived my first two without even trying being young and stupid. Now even when I am timing everything just right I'm terrified that it wont happen. I hated myself for the first surgery and it would be a huge heart ache to find out that I might not be able to give the man of dreams and love of my life the children we dream of.
> 
> I've been trying to find a place like this just to find moms who have been here and are lucky enough to have succeeded after this surgery.

Welcome


----------



## floppyears

mnjhowell said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on but still follow and pray for all of y'all :)
> 
> After a molar pregnancy that was suspected to be cancer and sent to the mayo clinic I finally got news it was really benign and not at any major risk.
> So today, here I sit 21 weeks pregnant with a little boy and couldn't be any happier :)
> 
> Like I said before I still pray each of you get your bfp and forever babies :)

Congrats :flower:


----------



## momsbaby

Well the witch showed up :( but its ok I'm having the surgery done agian in January and I can start this ttc again. Until then god bless and baby dust to all!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> Well the witch showed up :( but its ok I'm having the surgery done agian in January and I can start this ttc again. Until then god bless and baby dust to all!!

All darn! I'm so sorry


----------



## AngienDaniel

Can a miscarriage lengthen your lp? My lp was always 13 days. I almost always o'd on cd13 and had my period exactly 13 days after. Now I still feel like I o on cd13 but my period doesn't show until 15 days. Can a miscarriage do that? I had read on here that some women take vitamins to lengthen their lp but I didn't know a loss would do it. All I know is my cycle has changed and I feel like I spent all those months learning it and here it goes and flips on me.

I feel crampy in my lower belly today like I do when it's time for my flow. I have lower back/belly cramping...really light crampy feeling. I also am going to be pregnant and hold onto the little squirrel. :blush: (That's my pep talk.) Seriously though, there is every chance if my body is in the working order it is supposed to be, that I will be enciente at the end of this tww. My hubby says that I should make use of the military insurance, but I am scared to put us through the struggle. I still have a few good years to conceive without being pressed for time and I just don't feel that it is important to be in such a hurry when there is time enough. Plus, I don't want to feel incompetent everyday.
I had a dream last night that I got to give my fav cousin a little girl. They flew all the way here to pick her up. I was so excited and proud that I was able to help them and keep my vow to give back to someone else that would never know the love and promise of having a family. My mom asks me how I will be able to give up a child of my body to someone else and I tell her that until you want with all your heart what you might never have, you cannot understand the struggle and devastation of living life childless. I will have NO problem giving that promise to another person. If I could I would start over and have babies for everyone I could. :shrug: I don't understand why she assumes it would be hard. Love doesn't occur just because you live with someone. It happens when you give it in an effort to be more everyday. It wouldn't mean I didn't love the child, just that I love them enough to make them a most precious gift. I would have been perfect for the time in history when a whole village pitched in and helped with the raising of a child. 

Anywho.... I feel like I am 1dpo... Not quite sure. I now o sometime between cd12 and cd15..
I wrote a book, but if you can't tell your personal thoughts to strangers then who can you tell them to.. :haha:

I hope you ladies are having a good week!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd for you Angie! How are you hanging in there Brandy? Galvan- Did you say your next IUI is in September? Afm, I finished my SI today with NO side effects except an occasional dull headache...Plan to start OPKs Friday with a bding kind of weekend ahead ;) Just wish I wasn't so tired & busy so that I might actually WANT to bd for a change lol This too shall pass I guess! Have a great rest of the week Ladies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM- GREAT!! Something exciting happened today

I am seeing the fertility specialist until 10 weeks PG. But my OB that I want is in such high demand that immediately when I got my BFP I called and booked her. Even calling at less than 4 weeks pregnant the soonest she can see me is at 13 weeks.. the end of september.

So since I have used her for years the nurse talked to her and called me back a week later to tell me that the doc wants me to have an ultrasound Monday... but to still work with my fertility doc until she can see me in Sept.

So it's win win for me!! I get an ultrasound from OB Monday then turn around the following week and go see my fertility doctor for that one!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> AFM- GREAT!! Something exciting happened today
> 
> I am seeing the fertility specialist until 10 weeks PG. But my OB that I want is in such high demand that immediately when I got my BFP I called and booked her. Even calling at less than 4 weeks pregnant the soonest she can see me is at 13 weeks.. the end of september.
> 
> So since I have used her for years the nurse talked to her and called me back a week later to tell me that the doc wants me to have an ultrasound Monday... but to still work with my fertility doc until she can see me in Sept.
> 
> So it's win win for me!! I get an ultrasound from OB Monday then turn around the following week and go see my fertility doctor for that one!

That's Awesome!!! Excited to hear how many little beans your smuggling in there! I'm betting on Twins!!!


----------



## cj72

Angie, I feel like it does. My LP is 11-12 days. The cycle in June that I had the CP was 14 days on meds. Beginning of this mo, it was 14 days again. 12 dpo today and my temp just dropped, so she is on the way. 

I think Brandys having twins too!

Mnj are you still checking in?

Jo? How are you doing sweetie? Have you talked to Crystal?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I really hope everyone is right about twins! Dont get me wrong though if there is one it's gonna be one over loved spoiled one too! But with how hard it was to get here we would take the news that's there's 2 in there happily


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am a day or two past ovulation. No troubles. Just dreaming.. I usually have an increase in dreams so it is nothing really new. No bloating; wouldn't be able to tell where I am in my cycle if I wasn't keeping watch. I feel good, have a little energy.. I am in a good conceiving frame of mind this month. I am gonna have me some babiezzzz!! *Singing* I am gonna have me some babiezz!!! I don't care if I have my flow or not, I am going to have me a baby or two... or ten...
I am in the middle of an English Comp 2 course and I am feeling ugh! I hate college! Business Management is gross! :haha:

Brandy, I think it is great that you will get two ultrasounds back-to-back! I can imagine your excitement and how you feel about being happy with even one little squirrel in there. 
Cupcakestoy, I am just a few cycle days ahead of you. I should have my flow around the 11th or so.. I did not want to bd this month either. My ovary hurt very badly and bding only added to the pain. 

I feel like the only symptom I am going to be able to record this month is gas.. The road to conception is paved with glory...and gas.. :coffee:

CJ.. My cycle is just weird lately. I definitely have a longer cycle now than I did before. I am just praying to not have anymore miscarriages. My first pregnancy was a miscarriage and then the one in May... I think that two losses in a woman's fertile life is enough. I am excited about trying again. I was feeling sorry for myself but now I am feeling like a new opportunity.. 

This is my hubby's last 3 day weekend for awhile. Next week he is gone to the field for 3 days.. My daughter is also going back to her dad's house this weekend. School starts back soon...My son's first year of high school.. I am a nervous Momma..

Well, I wrote a story again. I am gonna have to activate my Facebook again.. I don't have nearly enough conversation.. :blush:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I am a day or two past ovulation. No troubles. Just dreaming.. I usually have an increase in dreams so it is nothing really new. No bloating; wouldn't be able to tell where I am in my cycle if I wasn't keeping watch. I feel good, have a little energy.. I am in a good conceiving frame of mind this month. I am gonna have me some babiezzzz!! *Singing* I am gonna have me some babiezz!!! I don't care if I have my flow or not, I am going to have me a baby or two... or ten...
> I am in the middle of an English Comp 2 course and I am feeling ugh! I hate college! Business Management is gross! :haha:
> 
> Brandy, I think it is great that you will get two ultrasounds back-to-back! I can imagine your excitement and how you feel about being happy with even one little squirrel in there.
> Cupcakestoy, I am just a few cycle days ahead of you. I should have my flow around the 11th or so.. I did not want to bd this month either. My ovary hurt very badly and bding only added to the pain.
> 
> I feel like the only symptom I am going to be able to record this month is gas.. The road to conception is paved with glory...and gas.. :coffee:
> 
> CJ.. My cycle is just weird lately. I definitely have a longer cycle now than I did before. I am just praying to not have anymore miscarriages. My first pregnancy was a miscarriage and then the one in May... I think that two losses in a woman's fertile life is enough. I am excited about trying again. I was feeling sorry for myself but now I am feeling like a new opportunity..
> 
> This is my hubby's last 3 day weekend for awhile. Next week he is gone to the field for 3 days.. My daughter is also going back to her dad's house this weekend. School starts back soon...My son's first year of high school.. I am a nervous Momma..
> 
> Well, I wrote a story again. I am gonna have to activate my Facebook again.. I don't have nearly enough conversation.. :blush:

2dpo I'm excited you're in a great frame of mind! This could be the cycle for you  


Gas Omg the gas


----------



## Navygrrl

Okay, TMI for a bit. I've been waiting for a positive OPK and still have not seen one, and I'm testing 2-3 times a day. DH and I are BDing every other day, and using preseed and my diva cup to keep those spermies up near the cervix. We did this last month as well. Anyway, when I took the diva cup out, there was blood! I've never seen that before. I'm cd14 right now, so I don't know what that means. Any ideas? We didn't have a rough-and-tumble time this morning, so I'm very doubtful that it's sex-related.

Dang it... stupid sleeping pill kicked in way faster than I expected, so I hope this post made sense.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Okay, TMI for a bit. I've been waiting for a positive OPK and still have not seen one, and I'm testing 2-3 times a day. DH and I are BDing every other day, and using preseed and my diva cup to keep those spermies up near the cervix. We did this last month as well. Anyway, when I took the diva cup out, there was blood! I've never seen that before. I'm cd14 right now, so I don't know what that means. Any ideas? We didn't have a rough-and-tumble time this morning, so I'm very doubtful that it's sex-related.
> 
> Dang it... stupid sleeping pill kicked in way faster than I expected, so I hope this post made sense.

No idea maybe possible that it's blood from ovulating? I have had it a few times and it turns out it was from folly rupturing


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Okay, TMI for a bit. I've been waiting for a positive OPK and still have not seen one, and I'm testing 2-3 times a day. DH and I are BDing every other day, and using preseed and my diva cup to keep those spermies up near the cervix. We did this last month as well. Anyway, when I took the diva cup out, there was blood! I've never seen that before. I'm cd14 right now, so I don't know what that means. Any ideas? We didn't have a rough-and-tumble time this morning, so I'm very doubtful that it's sex-related.
> 
> Dang it... stupid sleeping pill kicked in way faster than I expected, so I hope this post made sense.

I agree with Brandy, could be ovulation, or it could also be cervical irritation from bd/softcups too. Hope you get your + soon!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I used the soft cup this month to, and after have sex putting that thing in and taking it out made me feel irritated. That is probably what it was, Navy. Ovulating does make some women bleed a little though, I heard. If it was ovulation you know you caught your time VERY well! :thumbup: 

I am about 3dpo.. Time is going by pretty quickly this month. It is fine with me. The more fast it travels, the less time I have to obsess, or be disappointed really. I woke up this morning after having dreamed I had a son last night. That is the worst thing about the tww for me. All the dreams of little ones just to face my flow at the end of my tww. I am feeling discouraged today even though I know that I have the best chance I can have apart from a procedure. I am discouraged and sad in heart. I think I need a little extra praying time today. 

As you ladies go into the weekend, I hope you're all feeling great and have a fun-filled, safe few days.. I have to take my little girl to the airport on Sunday. This is going to be a cry-baby weekend. 
God bless.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I used the soft cup this month to, and after have sex putting that thing in and taking it out made me feel irritated. That is probably what it was, Navy. Ovulating does make some women bleed a little though, I heard. If it was ovulation you know you caught your time VERY well! :thumbup:
> 
> I am about 3dpo.. Time is going by pretty quickly this month. It is fine with me. The more fast it travels, the less time I have to obsess, or be disappointed really. I woke up this morning after having dreamed I had a son last night. That is the worst thing about the tww for me. All the dreams of little ones just to face my flow at the end of my tww. I am feeling discouraged today even though I know that I have the best chance I can have apart from a procedure. I am discouraged and sad in heart. I think I need a little extra praying time today.
> 
> As you ladies go into the weekend, I hope you're all feeling great and have a fun-filled, safe few days.. I have to take my little girl to the airport on Sunday. This is going to be a cry-baby weekend.
> God bless.

 I will pray that your spirits get lifted today :) Lord knows I can use all the prayers I can get :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have never wished it was a Monday EVER in my life lol... But I REALLY want this Monday to hurry up :) Only 4 more days!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies.... I am having a hard time remembering if it is normal for your boobs to be achey and sore after O? I haven't been for the last 3 months so it seems kinda odd but I am not looking to deep into it. Just wondering?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, what on Monday is your scan?:happydance: I'm sooo excited for you!!!:hugs:

MommaB, my boobs always hurt after O...sometimes more than other times:shrug: don't know why:nope: if it's not at all normal for you, than that could be a good sign:thumbup::happydance:

Angie, sorry you're feeling down:hugs: yes! prayer will help, for sure:hugs: 

I totally agree on the "sore" factor with softcups:( I've used them 2 different cycles in the past (long time ago...) and I was so sore from inserting and taking them out..ugh:nope: all that to say...I was planning on trying them again this cycle:haha: I'm currently CD15..ewcm..no +opk yet, thinking I'll use them tonight and next 3 nights. I "usually" O between day 15-19. I *hate* the IC opks:( Going to splurge next cycle and buy the CB smileys again;) This is my 3rd cycle with IC...my *lot* will be gone after this cycle. They just seem so fickle...I'm sure it's just me:wacko:

Hope you gals are ready for a great weekend:hugs: We're in the Vail Valley (Colorado) for the weekend for dh's art show. The weather is wonderful..such a nice change from the hot temps at home. Now just hoping for lots of sales:winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, what on Monday is your scan?:happydance: I'm sooo excited for you!!!:hugs:
> 
> MommaB, my boobs always hurt after O...sometimes more than other times:shrug: don't know why:nope: if it's not at all normal for you, than that could be a good sign:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Angie, sorry you're feeling down:hugs: yes! prayer will help, for sure:hugs:
> 
> I totally agree on the "sore" factor with softcups:( I've used them 2 different cycles in the past (long time ago...) and I was so sore from inserting and taking them out..ugh:nope: all that to say...I was planning on trying them again this cycle:haha: I'm currently CD15..ewcm..no +opk yet, thinking I'll use them tonight and next 3 nights. I "usually" O between day 15-19. I *hate* the IC opks:( Going to splurge next cycle and buy the CB smileys again;) This is my 3rd cycle with IC...my *lot* will be gone after this cycle. They just seem so fickle...I'm sure it's just me:wacko:
> 
> Hope you gals are ready for a great weekend:hugs: We're in the Vail Valley (Colorado) for the weekend for dh's art show. The weather is wonderful..such a nice change from the hot temps at home. Now just hoping for lots of sales:winkwink:

Oh goodluck this weekend! What kind of art?


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, what on Monday is your scan?:happydance: I'm sooo excited for you!!!:hugs:
> 
> MommaB, my boobs always hurt after O...sometimes more than other times:shrug: don't know why:nope: if it's not at all normal for you, than that could be a good sign:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Angie, sorry you're feeling down:hugs: yes! prayer will help, for sure:hugs:
> 
> I totally agree on the "sore" factor with softcups:( I've used them 2 different cycles in the past (long time ago...) and I was so sore from inserting and taking them out..ugh:nope: all that to say...I was planning on trying them again this cycle:haha: I'm currently CD15..ewcm..no +opk yet, thinking I'll use them tonight and next 3 nights. I "usually" O between day 15-19. I *hate* the IC opks:( Going to splurge next cycle and buy the CB smileys again;) This is my 3rd cycle with IC...my *lot* will be gone after this cycle. They just seem so fickle...I'm sure it's just me:wacko:
> 
> 
> Hope you gals are ready for a great weekend:hugs: We're in the Vail Valley (Colorado) for the weekend for dh's art show. The weather is wonderful..such a nice change from the hot temps at home. Now just hoping for lots of sales:winkwink:

Faith- I LOVE the CB Smileys ;) Not a line judge here lol Hope you catch your eggy this cycle. I do like the softcups, get to stay lying down & don't have to sleep in a puddle (tmi) lol Have a great weekend!


----------



## dpitts1341

Hi ladies. Hubby and I are thinking about doing IUI next cycle with clomid. I am not really optimistic it will work. I have seen several women on here try it and it not work and the expense of it makes me feel like it is just a waste. Feeling blah about TTC. 

Brandy can't wait to hear of your results!


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm at a loss at what caused the bleeding, but y'all are probably right that it was an irritated cervix. I'm still waiting to O, still getting negative OPKs, and still no temperature shift yet. Last month I O'd on cd19, but I figured that was delayed due to stress. I hope the clomid doesn't delay it too much past that, as I am impatient!

I just won a free reading from Cheri22 from one of her facebook contests. I'm so excited! I'm not sure what I'm going to pick, since I already paid for a fertility/conception reading, and that's scheduled to be done by August 5.


----------



## ~Brandy~

dpitts1341 said:


> Hi ladies. Hubby and I are thinking about doing IUI next cycle with clomid. I am not really optimistic it will work. I have seen several women on here try it and it not work and the expense of it makes me feel like it is just a waste. Feeling blah about TTC.
> 
> Brandy can't wait to hear of your results!

I really do think IUI's can be beneficial. They were not in my situation but I am a short tuber. Me getting pregnant solely depends on the luck of the egg accidently finding my tube and in another miracle actually reaching blasto stage before getting to my uterus so it wasnt happening.


Whats the charge in your area? Does your insurance cover any of it? I really think in the big picture of things and the costs of infertility that the IUI and or medicated cycles it's the best place to start.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> I'm at a loss at what caused the bleeding, but y'all are probably right that it was an irritated cervix. I'm still waiting to O, still getting negative OPKs, and still no temperature shift yet. Last month I O'd on cd19, but I figured that was delayed due to stress. I hope the clomid doesn't delay it too much past that, as I am impatient!
> 
> I just won a free reading from Cheri22 from one of her facebook contests. I'm so excited! I'm not sure what I'm going to pick, since I already paid for a fertility/conception reading, and that's scheduled to be done by August 5.

I need a bump buddy!! Hurry up O!


Thats neat for the reading. Share with us if you want I like to read silly things like that to see if they come true ;)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, my hubby's a bronze sculptor:flower: We spend winter months in FL selling artwork and summer months in CO :) Crazy, busy life, but we love it!

Navy, bet your O is right around the corner:happydance: can't wait to see your BFP:happydance:

DPitts, IUI might be the way to go....I know it's so hard to decide just HOW MUCH you're willing to spend on this journey...it's very taxing...financially and emotionally:( :hugs:

Cupcake, I wonder sometimes if using the softcups sometimes KEEPS THE SWIMMERS OUT! ...not putting that thing in just the right place... :wacko: I guess I have nothing to lose:nope:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, my hubby's a bronze sculptor:flower: We spend winter months in FL selling artwork and summer months in CO :) Crazy, busy life, but we love it!
> 
> Navy, bet your O is right around the corner:happydance: can't wait to see your BFP:happydance:
> 
> DPitts, IUI might be the way to go....I know it's so hard to decide just HOW MUCH you're willing to spend on this journey...it's very taxing...financially and emotionally:( :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, I wonder sometimes if using the softcups sometimes KEEPS THE SWIMMERS OUT! ...not putting that thing in just the right place... :wacko: I guess I have nothing to lose:nope:

Oh that is awesome! I would love to see his work sometime if he shows it off line ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Can't for your U/S Brandy!! 

Dpitts, my last cycle TTC was my 1st IUI. It did not work, but we will do another one as soon as I am back in Mexico with OH. Just make sure the timing is good. I feel that was our problem. I usually O the day after trigger, but my IUI was done almost 40 hours after trigger. I O usually 12 hours after so I was way off.


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - I'm trying, LOL! And I'll totally share what cheri22 says. If it weren't for the gals here, I'd never have heard of her!

FaithHopeLove - I think it's so awesome that your husband is a bronze sculptor. I have no talent, but I love to see art. :)

Galvan - I hope the next time they get the timing for the IUI right. I know it's going to happen for you.

AFM - Still waiting to O, but I got some good news and I'll most likely be going back to university to finish my degree in the Spring. I'm only one semester away from a degree in English, which is totally a loser degree for the job market, but I love the work. I would love nothing more than to just go to school forever. I'm also thinking about switching over to a BSN degree, but I have to take a bunch of science courses, since I wimped out originally and only took the non-science majors science classes.

I feel really blessed and hopeful this month. Even if this is not my month, I know that things will work out. I'll even be able to quit my job and be a stay-at-home mom. My 13 year old has issues with his ADD and not finishing homework or turning it in, and this gives me the opportunity to be a better help to him. It's just like all these options just opened up for me and my family, and I wonder how we were so lucky. I feel truly blessed. I am filled with joy and gratefulness, and maybe some ambien. Even though my Dad passed away the day before my birthday, I know now how much he really cared for me and his grandchildren. I wish I could have done more at the end of his life so that he would know how much I loved him. He did so much more for me than I ever expected, and I feel like my heart is not large enough to hold all the love he had for me that I saw too late.

Sorry to ramble. I just am so staggered by the knowledge of a whole world I had given up on being wide open for me. I don't know how long it will take for our baby to arrive, but I know we will be ready when she decides it's her turn to join us. (Also, I blame ambien for adding to the rambling.)


----------



## mnjhowell

Jojo I'm sorry for your loss :( 

Brandy congrats on your betas!! 

We are moving to oregon and its a crazy mess around here LOL we just spent a week there house hunting and now we are scrambling to get our house sold and I've discovered I have way too much crap hahahaha!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mnjhowell said:


> Jojo I'm sorry for your loss :(
> 
> Brandy congrats on your betas!!
> 
> We are moving to oregon and its a crazy mess around here LOL we just spent a week there house hunting and now we are scrambling to get our house sold and I've discovered I have way too much crap hahahaha!!

wow! Where in Oregon are you moving? Dont worry I am too exhausted to stalk anyone.


AFM- still the only pregnancy symptom for me is complete exhausting which makes me worry :( But it is what it is so I wont worry about it and have my ultrasound Monday. I just pray the lil bean/beans are all snuggled in and forming all their goodies! Not sure how much we will get to see at 5w6d.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Jojo I'm sorry for your loss :(
> 
> Brandy congrats on your betas!!
> 
> We are moving to oregon and its a crazy mess around here LOL we just spent a week there house hunting and now we are scrambling to get our house sold and I've discovered I have way too much crap hahahaha!!
> 
> wow! Where in Oregon are you moving? Dont worry I am too exhausted to stalk anyone.
> 
> 
> AFM- still the only pregnancy symptom for me is complete exhausting which makes me worry :( But it is what it is so I wont worry about it and have my ultrasound Monday. I just pray the lil bean/beans are all snuggled in and forming all their goodies! Not sure how much we will get to see at 5w6d.Click to expand...

Should be able to see their placement, maybe a heartbeat but maybe not, right on the line lol but probably too early to see too much. Still SUPER exciting tho!


----------



## mnjhowell

We will be in the Salem area.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mnjhowell said:


> We will be in the Salem area.

Oh how nice! If I ever get up enough energy to stalk someone I will trek the 45 minutes north to do so lol. Were down in Eugene.


GL with the move hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Navygrrl

Okay, I finally got my positive OPK and EWCM yesterday, but I must have surged in the middle of the night because I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday afternoon. Had a nice temp jump this morning. Now on to the 2ww.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Okay, I finally got my positive OPK and EWCM yesterday, but I must have surged in the middle of the night because I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday afternoon. Had a nice temp jump this morning. Now on to the 2ww.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## stickybean4

Hope you caught that eggie. : )


----------



## mrscmom25

I haven't been on here for a while, but to sum it up lately, we began trying on after my July cycle. O day was 7/23. I used OPK and definately felt the physical symptoms. Been having insomnia and then tiredness throughout the day. Queezy last few nights. Bought two answer tests this morning (should be 12 DPO) I attached the pic..........what do you ladies think? BFP?
 



Attached Files:







20130804_171944.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrscmom25 said:


> I haven't been on here for a while, but to sum it up lately, we began trying on after my July cycle. O day was 7/23. I used OPK and definately felt the physical symptoms. Been having insomnia and then tiredness throughout the day. Queezy last few nights. Bought two answer tests this morning (should be 12 DPO) I attached the pic..........what do you ladies think? BFP?

DEFINITE!! I didnt even have to open the picture to see that :happydance::happydance:


Whats your due date!? Were close :)


----------



## mrscmom25

Well not sure of due date, if I go off of the pregnancy calendar.......would be april 15. Going to call ob/gyn tomorrow and get in to make sure bean is there and where it's supposed to be. I just had my reversal done on 6/19, so this happened very quickly for us. Nervous that everything is ok and that it's not a tubal or chemical. But sooo happy at the same time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrscmom25 said:


> Well not sure of due date, if I go off of the pregnancy calendar.......would be april 15. Going to call ob/gyn tomorrow and get in to make sure bean is there and where it's supposed to be. I just had my reversal done on 6/19, so this happened very quickly for us. Nervous that everything is ok and that it's not a tubal or chemical. But sooo happy at the same time!

Yes very important that they get you in for a scan once your HCG levels hit 1500 or more. 

If you have ANY pain near the ovaries by pass the doctors and go to the ER and demand a scan. EP's are nothing to mess with thats for sure.


Wishing you a very H&H 9 Months! Were 2 weeks apart about.. I am due April Fools haha


----------



## Navygrrl

mrscmom25 said:


> I haven't been on here for a while, but to sum it up lately, we began trying on after my July cycle. O day was 7/23. I used OPK and definately felt the physical symptoms. Been having insomnia and then tiredness throughout the day. Queezy last few nights. Bought two answer tests this morning (should be 12 DPO) I attached the pic..........what do you ladies think? BFP?

I see two lines! BFP congrats!


----------



## cj72

yay! Congrats :) I see the lines!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I see two bright lines! How blessed you are to get two double lines so quickly. I wish you a healthy and easy 9 months!
Yay Navy for positive opks!! Hope your tww slides by quickly.

It's MONDAY Brandy!! I know it is only 7 am, but I want some scan results!!! 

I am super emo today. My little girl is going back to her dads tomorrow in West Virginia. So far away. :cry: This tww is going slowly. I have NO symptoms. I just know I failed again this month. I am very tired of ttc. I am convinced I am not pregnant this month. I am praying I can turn my mind away from needing a doctor's help until the end of the year at least.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Navygrrl

OMG how did I forget that Brandy has her scan today? Like everything else, I'm just going to go ahead and blame the clomid.

KMFX for you, Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## Navygrrl

I KNEW IT!!!

Yay! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Brandy!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks it's still sinking in from seeing the lil ones!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT new Brandy!!!!!! Did you get any pictures???? Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stickybean4

Yay! Congrats Brandy. It's such surreal feeling isn't it. I remember my first us with my daughter. I couldn't believe I was actually sitting ,waiting to see my baby. I think after the us was when It really sank in that I was actually having a bb after trying so long.

Very exciting times for you Brandy.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Brandy!!! Twins are so much fun!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Brandy! I told you I was going with TWINS!!!!! So happy that things are going well for you!


----------



## mnjhowell

Brandy- CONGRATS!!! So happy for you and your family!!
BTW my cousin went missing in Eugene 11 years ago. 

Mrsc congrats those are beautiful lines!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mnjhowell said:


> Brandy- CONGRATS!!! So happy for you and your family!!
> BTW my cousin went missing in Eugene 11 years ago.
> 
> Mrsc congrats those are beautiful lines!!

Oh my I am so sorry!! I couldnt imagine anything like that happening here like that but you never know.


----------



## cj72

Hugs to you Angie!

Twins are so wonderful, Brandy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies, haven't been around in a while. Took a break cuz I kinda felt out of place waiting for the reversal. But today, I FINALLY finished paying it off! It's time to officially book my surgery!

I tried to book it this morning but was told they would call me back. It's been 3 1/2 hours. How long do you think I should wait before calling back? They close in 3 hours.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy!! I'm a little late to the party here, BUT :yipee::wohoo::baby: I'm so excited that you're having twins:happydance: :oneofeach: so glad scan measurements were good!:hugs: You just keep sleeping:hugs: you're going to need it:winkwink::sleep:

BrandiCanucks, how exciting to be so near to your TR:thumbup: hope everything comes together quickly for you:hugs:

Afm, looks like I'm 1dpo:haha: we just got home last night from our CO Show...which went OK..we had to load in the pouring rain:nope: so today, we're drying everything out before leaving again tomorrow:wacko: I feel exhausted and want to stay home but hubby REALLY wants me to be with him:flower: it's so hard to keep up with things at home when I'm only here 2 days a week:wacko: ...either way, we just have 3 shows left and then we'll get back into a routine. I hate having a messy house:cry: it stresses me out and I can't relax.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed for you Faith!

I called back this afternoon. Turns out they were taking so long because they don't have any preop or surgery dates available yet due to the holidays. Grrr.

They say they'll know by next week, so my surgery will DEFINITELY be by the end of September, and I'm going to wait one full cycle, and then start trying, so probably by the end of October, gonna start TTC.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Fingers crossed for you Faith!
> 
> I called back this afternoon. Turns out they were taking so long because they don't have any preop or surgery dates available yet due to the holidays. Grrr.
> 
> They say they'll know by next week, so my surgery will DEFINITELY be by the end of September, and I'm going to wait one full cycle, and then start trying, so probably by the end of October, gonna start TTC.

Who is doing your surgery? 

I was told I could ttc as soon as I felt up to it which was immediately! 

I had mine at chapel hill


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Dr. Soliman at Newlife Fertility Centre in Mississauga, Ontario is doing my surgery. He boasts at 100% success rate for reversing a ligation, and a 90% pregnancy rate. Mine have been tied for 25 months now with Filshie clips, so I'm REALLY hoping it is successful!

I want to wait one cycle mostly because I want to see if my cycles change post-surgery. I JUST got back to regular cycles a few months ago after stopping breastfeeding 10 months ago. I'm also using fresh donor sperm, and because he lives 2 hours away from me, costing time and gas, lol, I want to make sure my cycles don't change so I can time the inseminations correctly. He successfully donated to me once before and we were successful on the first donation.


----------



## cj72

Faith, I hope you caught it :)

cd6 for me. Just waiting on game day :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited for you over your two little ones, Brandy! That is great news. I bet you're over the moon...

That is good that your surgery is scheduled Brandi. I waited so many years for mine.... I completely understand your anticipation. 

Faith...Ugh for the two week wait...and messy houses. :winkwink: Feels like neither ever end.

I sent my baby girl off today.. Blah!! 
I am gonna start peeing on some stuff pretty soon even though the earliest I really should even start testing would be around the 11th, (give or take a few days.) Not a symptom in sight.. I get a little crampy every once in awhile but that's it.. No dreams anymore.. no sore nothing.. I actually feel pretty good. I want to do some rearranging of some furniture and deep cleaning while the hubby is gone to the field for land nav training.. I am 8dpo.. give or take a day or two.. I am sad to say that I am not gonna get double lines this month, but I am still gonna pee on what I can until I start so I can keep squinting for lines I am not going to see. Gotta find some hope somewhere.. Even temporary Wondfro hope..
I am gonna start checking around to see what I will have to do so I can maybe do iui once before the end of the year. I would really love to be pregnant before the end of the year. I don't know what it cost or what is involved. I will probably spend the evening checking it out online. I just want to feel like I am doing more. I feel so powerless. Gonna go look that up now!!

I hope everyone is doing good while this middle-of-the week funk rolls in.. Tuesdays are soo long!!! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I am so excited for you over your two little ones, Brandy! That is great news. I bet you're over the moon...
> 
> That is good that your surgery is scheduled Brandi. I waited so many years for mine.... I completely understand your anticipation.
> 
> Faith...Ugh for the two week wait...and messy houses. :winkwink: Feels like neither ever end.
> 
> I sent my baby girl off today.. Blah!!
> I am gonna start peeing on some stuff pretty soon even though the earliest I really should even start testing would be around the 11th, (give or take a few days.) Not a symptom in sight.. I get a little crampy every once in awhile but that's it.. No dreams anymore.. no sore nothing.. I actually feel pretty good. I want to do some rearranging of some furniture and deep cleaning while the hubby is gone to the field for land nav training.. I am 8dpo.. give or take a day or two.. I am sad to say that I am not gonna get double lines this month, but I am still gonna pee on what I can until I start so I can keep squinting for lines I am not going to see. Gotta find some hope somewhere.. Even temporary Wondfro hope..
> I am gonna start checking around to see what I will have to do so I can maybe do iui once before the end of the year. I would really love to be pregnant before the end of the year. I don't know what it cost or what is involved. I will probably spend the evening checking it out online. I just want to feel like I am doing more. I feel so powerless. Gonna go look that up now!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good while this middle-of-the week funk rolls in.. Tuesdays are soo long!!! :haha:

Glad to hear you're doing good! 

Have you ever seen a FS? If you already have one then thats good. Otherwise some OBs will do it as well. I know mine will.... but I went to the FS for it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't have a doctor. Any doctor. I went to the ER when I started spotting with my miscarriage, but I knew I was having a miscarriage since my first pregnancy was a miscarriage as well. I also knew that I had a full cleansing of the fetus because I was bleeding heavily and then it just stopped instantly almost, so there was no need for me to make another appt. I went to the ER to have an hsg done in March of this year, and I had my reversal in April of last year.. Before that, it had been 11 years since I had seen any doctor other than the dentist and the dr I saw for the blood clots in my lungs.
I have doctor phobia I suppose. I don't feel there is anything wrong with seeing a doctor, but I just am honestly pretty poor and I have not had any reason to see a doctor, or money. It took me quite a few years to pay for my reversal... almost 11 years. My husband is in the Army now so we have insurance and the Madigan Army hospital has an IVF program for Active military that will cost 6000.. I had called and found out the information to be added to the program and I found out the next day that I was pregnant, a week later, I lost it.
I have decided that I will go thru Tricare, get a referral for infertility, make my new doctor give me another hsg, and the cycle after the hsg have the iui; if my tubes are not blocked. (My left one was open.)I also will do castor oil packs, (for making my digestive system and tubes clean) and take ginger root (for body circulation) for the next few months. I will get on the list for IVF at the hospital so I can be prepared. If I do not conceive this year I will do IVF, God-willing, in the first half of the next year. If it does not work for me, I will save until I can do another cycle, hopefully before we have a new duty station in 2016. If it takes IVF for me, I will do the same (egg production cooperating) and use 3 eggs instead of the 2 I had thought of before to give us a better chance of one staying. I have my set-in-financial-stone plan.. I plan on being pregnant before my 35th birthday. I will now just pray that the plan I have and the plan my God has for me is one and the same.. :winkwink: Oh, and that financially I can stay with the plan I've made.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy!! I'm a little late to the party here, BUT :yipee::wohoo::baby: I'm so excited that you're having twins:happydance: :oneofeach: so glad scan measurements were good!:hugs: You just keep sleeping:hugs: you're going to need it:winkwink::sleep:
> 
> BrandiCanucks, how exciting to be so near to your TR:thumbup: hope everything comes together quickly for you:hugs:
> 
> Afm, looks like I'm 1dpo:haha: we just got home last night from our CO Show...which went OK..we had to load in the pouring rain:nope: so today, we're drying everything out before leaving again tomorrow:wacko: I feel exhausted and want to stay home but hubby REALLY wants me to be with him:flower: it's so hard to keep up with things at home when I'm only here 2 days a week:wacko: ...either way, we just have 3 shows left and then we'll get back into a routine. I hate having a messy house:cry: it stresses me out and I can't relax.

Faith-I'm 1dpo today so we can be cycle buddies! lol My cycles are only usually 25 days tho so I tend to "lap" people, bad that I end up wit extra AF for the year, but guess It's just more chances at success lol I totally get the not getting to clean your house stressing you out thing :/ but I too would have to let it go & go with dh...Maybe it will keep you busy & this tww will fly by! Fx'd for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I don't have a doctor. Any doctor. I went to the ER when I started spotting with my miscarriage, but I knew I was having a miscarriage since my first pregnancy was a miscarriage as well. I also knew that I had a full cleansing of the fetus because I was bleeding heavily and then it just stopped instantly almost, so there was no need for me to make another appt. I went to the ER to have an hsg done in March of this year, and I had my reversal in April of last year.. Before that, it had been 11 years since I had seen any doctor other than the dentist and the dr I saw for the blood clots in my lungs.
> I have doctor phobia I suppose. I don't feel there is anything wrong with seeing a doctor, but I just am honestly pretty poor and I have not had any reason to see a doctor, or money. It took me quite a few years to pay for my reversal... almost 11 years. My husband is in the Army now so we have insurance and the Madigan Army hospital has an IVF program for Active military that will cost 6000.. I had called and found out the information to be added to the program and I found out the next day that I was pregnant, a week later, I lost it.
> I have decided that I will go thru Tricare, get a referral for infertility, make my new doctor give me another hsg, and the cycle after the hsg have the iui; if my tubes are not blocked. (My left one was open.)I also will do castor oil packs, (for making my digestive system and tubes clean) and take ginger root (for body circulation) for the next few months. I will get on the list for IVF at the hospital so I can be prepared. If I do not conceive this year I will do IVF, God-willing, in the first half of the next year. If it does not work for me, I will save until I can do another cycle, hopefully before we have a new duty station in 2016. If it takes IVF for me, I will do the same (egg production cooperating) and use 3 eggs instead of the 2 I had thought of before to give us a better chance of one staying. I have my set-in-financial-stone plan.. I plan on being pregnant before my 35th birthday. I will now just pray that the plan I have and the plan my God has for me is one and the same.. :winkwink: Oh, and that financially I can stay with the plan I've made.

I usually NEVER go to the Dr. unless its my annual PAP for my Birthday! (I forget other wise lol) I was in culture shock since scheduling TR & afterwards with all the Dr. appt.'s, labs, meds, poking & prodding :/ Felt like a science experiment lol Have just been trying naturally lately, well except SI this cycle, but we have been tossing the thoughts of IUI around after 1st of the year maybe. I am warming up to the idea of IVF, thanks to Brandy, lol, but in reality don't see it on the radar! Sounds like you have a good plan in place to help you get your miracle tho :)


----------



## Navygrrl

Alright, I got my conception reading from cheri22:

"They are showing me a BOY headed your way and relate him to OCTOBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

They are showing me someone who is always going to prefer things to be simple, he does not like it when people are overly dramatic, and will often avoid situations (and people) who feel the need to drag him into that "crap". You will find that he is fairly polite about it, letting them know that he does not want any part in it, and often finding a reason to leave the room. When a girl still seems to drag him into it, its usually him being a bit more verbal, coming out and saying that he wont be apart of it.. if the same person still does not give up, that for him is when the friendship is over and he moves on.

They are showing him taking after your husband. Always good with anything electronic, but they show that its more about being able to do things with his hands. You will find that he is his most happy when he is able to create things, and keep himself busy.

He does like watching tv, but its the typical guy shows, where they are fixing something, or destroying it in the first place! Hes always going to love reality tv, and seems to have a wicked sense of humor,. Often the one that thinks that everything is funny and really has a hard time with taking things seriously.

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in an automobile shop.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 27. They will have one girl and one boy of their own"

I guess we'll see what happens. I'm pretty sure that we'll have a girl first, so who knows!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Is Cheri the only prediction you sought out?

Jennyrenny correctly predicted my youngest daughter's conception and EXACT birthdate 3 years in advance.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Alright, I got my conception reading from cheri22:
> 
> "They are showing me a BOY headed your way and relate him to OCTOBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> They are showing me someone who is always going to prefer things to be simple, he does not like it when people are overly dramatic, and will often avoid situations (and people) who feel the need to drag him into that "crap". You will find that he is fairly polite about it, letting them know that he does not want any part in it, and often finding a reason to leave the room. When a girl still seems to drag him into it, its usually him being a bit more verbal, coming out and saying that he wont be apart of it.. if the same person still does not give up, that for him is when the friendship is over and he moves on.
> 
> They are showing him taking after your husband. Always good with anything electronic, but they show that its more about being able to do things with his hands. You will find that he is his most happy when he is able to create things, and keep himself busy.
> 
> He does like watching tv, but its the typical guy shows, where they are fixing something, or destroying it in the first place! Hes always going to love reality tv, and seems to have a wicked sense of humor,. Often the one that thinks that everything is funny and really has a hard time with taking things seriously.
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in an automobile shop.
> 
> When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 27. They will have one girl and one boy of their own"
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens. I'm pretty sure that we'll have a girl first, so who knows!

Interesting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Alright, I got my conception reading from cheri22:
> 
> "They are showing me a BOY headed your way and relate him to OCTOBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> They are showing me someone who is always going to prefer things to be simple, he does not like it when people are overly dramatic, and will often avoid situations (and people) who feel the need to drag him into that "crap". You will find that he is fairly polite about it, letting them know that he does not want any part in it, and often finding a reason to leave the room. When a girl still seems to drag him into it, its usually him being a bit more verbal, coming out and saying that he wont be apart of it.. if the same person still does not give up, that for him is when the friendship is over and he moves on.
> 
> They are showing him taking after your husband. Always good with anything electronic, but they show that its more about being able to do things with his hands. You will find that he is his most happy when he is able to create things, and keep himself busy.
> 
> He does like watching tv, but its the typical guy shows, where they are fixing something, or destroying it in the first place! Hes always going to love reality tv, and seems to have a wicked sense of humor,. Often the one that thinks that everything is funny and really has a hard time with taking things seriously.
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in an automobile shop.
> 
> When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 27. They will have one girl and one boy of their own"
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens. I'm pretty sure that we'll have a girl first, so who knows!

Glad you got your reading, but I'm not one who puts any much faith in psychics. I do believe some people can do readings, but frankly they scare me & I'm terrified of hearing bad news lol I wonder though if anyone who gets a reading from Cheri gets told that they don't see more kids in their future? Not trying to be a downer, or wish bad things for people but just curious......:/ Hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Navygrrl

I think they're neat. I don't know how much store I put into all of it, but I guess we'll see in time. :) I was worried that she'd say she didn't see anything, but I also wonder if she always sees something.

Brandicanucks - This was the only reading I had done. I hadn't heard of the other, just that a few ladies here had used cheri22.

I am 5dpo and starting to get tired of waiting. I'm supposedly not testing until the 15th, so we'll see if I actually stick to that. I went out and got school supplies today and scheduled everyone for the dentist and doctor visits, so I feel accomplished. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been testing for the last 3 days.. all negative of course... I think that I am finally getting over my disappointment again though, which is nice. I figure I am done testing until after Tuesday, and only then if my period doesn't come, and I surely expect it here. I am about 10dpo.. I hate ttc..

I believe that certain people have psychic abilities. I don't believe in having faith in one of their predictions because I believe in God leading me first. I do feel that the mind is more powerful than people know, and that if a person believes in something that is all it takes sometimes.

Even though I am not pregnant this month I got a lot of cleaning done.. I got my whole house clean from top to bottom. Furniture changed around.. clothes and blankets and couch covers washed.. Grocery shopping done, now all I have to do is make some dr. appts, and all done until my husband gets home today, that is.... :haha:

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## cj72

Navygrrl said:


> Alright, I got my conception reading from cheri22:
> 
> "They are showing me a BOY headed your way and relate him to OCTOBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in
> 
> They are showing me someone who is always going to prefer things to be simple, he does not like it when people are overly dramatic, and will often avoid situations (and people) who feel the need to drag him into that "crap". You will find that he is fairly polite about it, letting them know that he does not want any part in it, and often finding a reason to leave the room. When a girl still seems to drag him into it, its usually him being a bit more verbal, coming out and saying that he wont be apart of it.. if the same person still does not give up, that for him is when the friendship is over and he moves on.
> 
> They are showing him taking after your husband. Always good with anything electronic, but they show that its more about being able to do things with his hands. You will find that he is his most happy when he is able to create things, and keep himself busy.
> 
> He does like watching tv, but its the typical guy shows, where they are fixing something, or destroying it in the first place! Hes always going to love reality tv, and seems to have a wicked sense of humor,. Often the one that thinks that everything is funny and really has a hard time with taking things seriously.
> 
> When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in an automobile shop.
> 
> When it comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 27. They will have one girl and one boy of their own"
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens. I'm pretty sure that we'll have a girl first, so who knows!

She called that cp I had in June after 30 something cycles with nothing, so I hope she's right :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hmmm...so quiet around here:shrug: I hope it's a good sign that everyone is having a great weekend:happydance: I'm certainly keeping busy, but always checking BnB for good news:flower: 5dpo for me:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hmmm...so quiet around here:shrug: I hope it's a good sign that everyone is having a great weekend:happydance: I'm certainly keeping busy, but always checking BnB for good news:flower: 5dpo for me:)

I am trying but failing miserably at staying off of BNB obviously lol.

Glad you're doing well 5dpo! lets hope there was something in the water you were drainking at the art show ;)

I have a scan on Tuesday it's the a super important scan so I am very nervous and scared for. Last monday when we saw the twins we saw all we should for 5 weeks...the sac, the yoke, the fetal pole forming... We saw tiny flickering of what we thought was the heart but they wouldnt measure it as such without being 100%. So this scan we will be 6w6d... close enough to 7 we should see 2 heartbeats going crazy. Please just let them be ok!

I have had ALOT of pressure and tugging in my lower abdomen I am contributing it to growing and stretching and hoping its a good things. Its been 18 years since I was pregnant so I dont remember all these weird things :dohh:


----------



## cupcakestoy

4dpo here. Decided to take Progesterone again :/ Hate it but it's supposed to help with getting a bfp so I'm in! Been busy with putting up Corn, Tomatoes & beans lat few days...Trying to kill time lol Think I may have pulled a muscle in my back yesterday playing with the kids, so not having the best of days....Brandy, don't you dare stay away! You are my inspiration lol Dh & I actually are discussing maybe "mini" IVF if no BFP by age 38(2 1/2 yrs) not sure where this road will leave but I WANT OUR BABY!!! lol I feel better now ;) Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Navygrrl

7dpo here and been cramping for the past few days. It's very annoying and making me think that AF will arrive on time this month. Oh well, if this is not my month, then the next month will do!


----------



## jojo1972

~Brandy~ said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm...so quiet around here:shrug: I hope it's a good sign that everyone is having a great weekend:happydance: I'm certainly keeping busy, but always checking BnB for good news:flower: 5dpo for me:)
> 
> I am trying but failing miserably at staying off of BNB obviously lol.
> 
> Glad you're doing well 5dpo! lets hope there was something in the water you were drainking at the art show ;)
> 
> I have a scan on Tuesday it's the a super important scan so I am very nervous and scared for. Last monday when we saw the twins we saw all we should for 5 weeks...the sac, the yoke, the fetal pole forming... We saw tiny flickering of what we thought was the heart but they wouldnt measure it as such without being 100%. So this scan we will be 6w6d... close enough to 7 we should see 2 heartbeats going crazy. Please just let them be ok!
> 
> I have had ALOT of pressure and tugging in my lower abdomen I am contributing it to growing and stretching and hoping its a good things. Its been 18 years since I was pregnant so I dont remember all these weird things :dohh:Click to expand...

Massive congrats on having twins hunny, and the cramps are completely normal xxx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cycle day one... Knew this month was a bust so it isn't really surprising.. I actually told the hubby that I didn't want to try anymore. He was upset and said that giving up was not an option. The mood I was in, it surely was.. I hope everyone else is doing well. I bought some castor oil and will try some of that and some new vitamins. This cycle my fertile days will be on the weekend. I WILL NOT be using the soft cups again. I hit every day PERFECTLY last month. I won't use them anymore. I have decided to try for my bestie, but I actually would rather give up for awhile.
I hope everyone is doing better than me. I am discouraged.. :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Cycle day one... Knew this month was a bust so it isn't really surprising.. I actually told the hubby that I didn't want to try anymore. He was upset and said that giving up was not an option. The mood I was in, it surely was.. I hope everyone else is doing well. I bought some castor oil and will try some of that and some new vitamins. This cycle my fertile days will be on the weekend. I WILL NOT be using the soft cups again. I hit every day PERFECTLY last month. I won't use them anymore. I have decided to try for my bestie, but I actually would rather give up for awhile.
> I hope everyone is doing better than me. I am discouraged.. :cry:

Ahh I am sorry. I really wish I had some words of wisdom but I don't. You have yo do what you feel right. Maybe your dh will agree to a break?


----------



## mnjhowell

~Brandy~ said:


> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Brandy- CONGRATS!!! So happy for you and your family!!
> BTW my cousin went missing in Eugene 11 years ago.
> 
> Mrsc congrats those are beautiful lines!!
> 
> Oh my I am so sorry!! I couldnt imagine anything like that happening here like that but you never know.Click to expand...

Brandy it was 11 years ago and her and her boyfriend went missing. His parents had him declared dead but my cousin is still on the missing children site. It's really sad and horrible that we still don't know what happened.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mnjhowell said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnjhowell said:
> 
> 
> Brandy- CONGRATS!!! So happy for you and your family!!
> BTW my cousin went missing in Eugene 11 years ago.
> 
> Mrsc congrats those are beautiful lines!!
> 
> Oh my I am so sorry!! I couldnt imagine anything like that happening here like that but you never know.Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy it was 11 years ago and her and her boyfriend went missing. His parents had him declared dead but my cousin is still on the missing children site. It's really sad and horrible that we still don't know what happened.Click to expand...

Thats very scary... I tried to dig up the cold cases for around 2002 but I didn't see anything that was 2002 Eugene Oregon unsolved. I probably missed it somewhere. The closest thing I recalled was the brook wilberger case which has now been solved.

I hope that you find peace soon.


----------



## mnjhowell

Her name is Kami Vollendroff. But my cousin informed me that she actually went missing in Boiler Bay but the guys parents and grandparents did not report them missing until they returned to Eugene.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mnjhowell said:


> Her name is Kami Vollendroff. But my cousin informed me that she actually went missing in Boiler Bay but the guys parents and grandparents did not report them missing until they returned to Eugene.

Now that I read their story I did hear about it at the time. But they pretty much just immediately decided that they were swept out to sea by a sneaker wave.


----------



## Navygrrl

mnjhowell - I'm sorry to hear about that. I can't imagine not knowing for so many years. *hugs*

I am 9DPO and I woke all sweating this morning. I had to have the A/C blasting this morning, which of course was all for naught since I ended up getting all sweaty again at my morning shift. I had a temp dip yesterday, but everything I've read says that it could mean something or most likely it could mean nothing. EVERYTHING could mean something OR nothing. TTC is frustrating like that, I suppose. I was naughty and tested yesterday and today and got nice, blaring BFNs, so I didn't even get to squint to try to see something. DH is convinced we succeeded this month, and I know most people don't get BFPs at 9dpo, or 10dpo, or even up to 15dpo. I just wanted to be one of those who did. I know I'm not out until AF shows, and I know my chart looks good, but I have to keep reminding myself that everything could be good because of the clomid and I could still end up with a BFN. The 15th is my official test day, so I will try not to get discouraged until then. Also, if it is a BFN, I look forward to my temp going back to normal so I'm not hot and sweaty all the time.

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend. We're going to Disney World in November and DH and I are so excited! Only one of the three children know yet, and it's killing me not to tell them every time I talk to them on the phone. (The one child who knows is the one who lives with us. Very complicated story.)


----------



## Navygrrl

AngienDaniel said:


> Cycle day one... Knew this month was a bust so it isn't really surprising.. I actually told the hubby that I didn't want to try anymore. He was upset and said that giving up was not an option. The mood I was in, it surely was.. I hope everyone else is doing well. I bought some castor oil and will try some of that and some new vitamins. This cycle my fertile days will be on the weekend. I WILL NOT be using the soft cups again. I hit every day PERFECTLY last month. I won't use them anymore. I have decided to try for my bestie, but I actually would rather give up for awhile.
> I hope everyone is doing better than me. I am discouraged.. :cry:

*hugs* Maybe just taking a break for a month will be good for your mental health. I am learning how easy it is to get burned out when you try your best and yet still come up empty and disappointed.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It was not difficult to try when I was getting negatives, but since I had that stupid miscarriage and I know I CAN conceive, it is a million times more difficult now to keep pushing and not getting pregnant again. I keep disappointing myself. I just have to find a way to accept that I can only do what I can do. 

I hope you have a nice big positive this month, Navy! 
I am using the castor oil packs every day for an hour and will just keep trying. I am the type of person that wants what I want right then.. I can be patient, I just don't like to. I have to be patient and I don't want to be. I have only been trying a little over 3 months of this year since my husband was away at Basic training from the first of Jan to the end of April. Plus, I think that when I had that hsg in March my tube was not even open until that test. I just pray that it didn't get blocked again since then. That's why I am using the castor oil packs since people say they break up scar tissue. Figure it can't hurt. Still haven't called and made a doctor appt yet. I should probably get on that, but I am waiting for something... Not sure what really. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend. Mine was great! God bless!
I hope you are doing well Brandy, and your little bundles are beating their little hearts to a beautiful rhythm and you get to hear them today.. (Pretty sure it's today.)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> mnjhowell - I'm sorry to hear about that. I can't imagine not knowing for so many years. *hugs*
> 
> I am 9DPO and I woke all sweating this morning. I had to have the A/C blasting this morning, which of course was all for naught since I ended up getting all sweaty again at my morning shift. I had a temp dip yesterday, but everything I've read says that it could mean something or most likely it could mean nothing. EVERYTHING could mean something OR nothing. TTC is frustrating like that, I suppose. I was naughty and tested yesterday and today and got nice, blaring BFNs, so I didn't even get to squint to try to see something. DH is convinced we succeeded this month, and I know most people don't get BFPs at 9dpo, or 10dpo, or even up to 15dpo. I just wanted to be one of those who did. I know I'm not out until AF shows, and I know my chart looks good, but I have to keep reminding myself that everything could be good because of the clomid and I could still end up with a BFN. The 15th is my official test day, so I will try not to get discouraged until then. Also, if it is a BFN, I look forward to my temp going back to normal so I'm not hot and sweaty all the time.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend. We're going to Disney World in November and DH and I are so excited! Only one of the three children know yet, and it's killing me not to tell them every time I talk to them on the phone. (The one child who knows is the one who lives with us. Very complicated story.)

 Hoping its just too early still & you get a bfp in a few days. I remember trying to not get my hopes up with each cycle of Clomid, but I did anyway lol It, as well as Progesterone mimic symptoms of bfp for me. Good Luck Navy!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> It was not difficult to try when I was getting negatives, but since I had that stupid miscarriage and I know I CAN conceive, it is a million times more difficult now to keep pushing and not getting pregnant again. I keep disappointing myself. I just have to find a way to accept that I can only do what I can do.
> 
> I hope you have a nice big positive this month, Navy!
> I am using the castor oil packs every day for an hour and will just keep trying. I am the type of person that wants what I want right then.. I can be patient, I just don't like to. I have to be patient and I don't want to be. I have only been trying a little over 3 months of this year since my husband was away at Basic training from the first of Jan to the end of April. Plus, I think that when I had that hsg in March my tube was not even open until that test. I just pray that it didn't get blocked again since then. That's why I am using the castor oil packs since people say they break up scar tissue. Figure it can't hurt. Still haven't called and made a doctor appt yet. I should probably get on that, but I am waiting for something... Not sure what really.
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend. Mine was great! God bless!
> I hope you are doing well Brandy, and your little bundles are beating their little hearts to a beautiful rhythm and you get to hear them today.. (Pretty sure it's today.)

*Hugs Angie* I can't imagine the pain of finally getting a bfp then having it snatched away....Hoping You get your THB soon Sweetie!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy, Did you get your 2nd US today? Hoping all is well with the little ones! Afm 6dpo, Progesterone is causing my Boobs to hurt :/ Still some cramping, but too early to mean anything....Trying not to get to hopeful, again lol...Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy FX that its just too early :) 


AFM- My ultrasound is tomorrow at 1130am.. I am a mess :( I just hope everything goes well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Navy FX that its just too early :)
> 
> 
> AFM- My ultrasound is tomorrow at 1130am.. I am a mess :( I just hope everything goes well.

 Oooooo, I got my days messed up lol Fx'd crossed for you today!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my days mixed up to. I hope your babies are doing great, Brandy.

I am wishing you lots of blessings on getting your positive this month, Cupcake and Navy..
I have been using the castor oil packs for 3 days. They seem to be working as far as keeping my belly skin nice and soft. Not sure about the rest.. Figure that they can't hurt. My husband and I decided that we are willing to go through IVF. I wasn't quite sure that he wanted to go so far if I failed. He said he would go as far as it takes. I am very glad that we got that taken care of. Made me feel like no matter how I failed, he was willing to cover my failure as much as he can. I love that man! I am gonna try to wait until the end of the year before I start to become too worried about getting into IVF. 
I am into trying this month finally.. I am on cd3. My fertile days are from cd11 to cd15.. 
I am using the castor oil packs until then and then I will quit until my next cycle starts. Also, not sure if it is something that is noteworthy or just a coincidence, but my cycle this month has reduced to almost nothing on day 3. I have been having cycles up to 7 days and this month my cycle has almost stopped on just day 3. Not sure if that is the oil packs or not.. Oh and I did notice to that I did not have to take any medicine this month for cramping.. The oil packs (I think) made my cycle fast and very easy. It was heavy on the first two days, but there were no cramps and no blah feelings.. I am excited finally to get things started this month. I am praying that the oil packs will also eat away the scar tissue and clear my right tube. I am going to try to have a new hsg test. (After I use these packs for a few cycles.) I am not really to into trying until after I get done getting my body into what I feel is an acceptable frame. I also will get started on getting the doctor visits done I need to head toward IVF at the beginning of the year. Figure it's a matter of deduction... I will mark off everything that I wanted to get done and if I have still not conceived, I will go directly to IVF, there is no point really in waiting when I am not giving the results I should be able to give and there is no reason that I am not conceiving. I don't want to waste years trying. We have 5 months to conceive and then it's IVF for me. 2 years is long enough to be patient. I also might try a cycle with iui sometime in these 5 months. Maybe, doctor willing..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I got my days mixed up to. I hope your babies are doing great, Brandy.
> 
> I am wishing you lots of blessings on getting your positive this month, Cupcake and Navy..
> I have been using the castor oil packs for 3 days. They seem to be working as far as keeping my belly skin nice and soft. Not sure about the rest.. Figure that they can't hurt. My husband and I decided that we are willing to go through IVF. I wasn't quite sure that he wanted to go so far if I failed. He said he would go as far as it takes. I am very glad that we got that taken care of. Made me feel like no matter how I failed, he was willing to cover my failure as much as he can. I love that man! I am gonna try to wait until the end of the year before I start to become too worried about getting into IVF.
> I am into trying this month finally.. I am on cd3. My fertile days are from cd11 to cd15..
> I am using the castor oil packs until then and then I will quit until my next cycle starts. Also, not sure if it is something that is noteworthy or just a coincidence, but my cycle this month has reduced to almost nothing on day 3. I have been having cycles up to 7 days and this month my cycle has almost stopped on just day 3. Not sure if that is the oil packs or not.. Oh and I did notice to that I did not have to take any medicine this month for cramping.. The oil packs (I think) made my cycle fast and very easy. It was heavy on the first two days, but there were no cramps and no blah feelings.. I am excited finally to get things started this month. I am praying that the oil packs will also eat away the scar tissue and clear my right tube. I am going to try to have a new hsg test. (After I use these packs for a few cycles.) I am not really to into trying until after I get done getting my body into what I feel is an acceptable frame. I also will get started on getting the doctor visits done I need to head toward IVF at the beginning of the year. Figure it's a matter of deduction... I will mark off everything that I wanted to get done and if I have still not conceived, I will go directly to IVF, there is no point really in waiting when I am not giving the results I should be able to give and there is no reason that I am not conceiving. I don't want to waste years trying. We have 5 months to conceive and then it's IVF for me. 2 years is long enough to be patient. I also might try a cycle with iui sometime in these 5 months. Maybe, doctor willing..

Sounds like you have a great plan of attack  I can't wait for all of us to have our babies! 

Not sure what brought it on but I'm a mess today. Going over every little thing that could go wrong with my scan today. God I hate being so knowledgeable about the whole process it's really debilitating at times. 

Thanks everyone for the well wishes


----------



## Navygrrl

OMG I totally forgot that Brandy is on West Coast time. I'm over here on East Coast time and got excited to see that she posted, only to realize she hasn't even gone yet, LOL.

AFM, I'm starting to feel out this month. 10dpo and still BFN. I don't know what my luteal phase is going to do on clomid, but I've been average an 11 day luteal phase, so I suppose I'll know either way soon enough.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> OMG I totally forgot that Brandy is on West Coast time. I'm over here on East Coast time and got excited to see that she posted, only to realize she hasn't even gone yet, LOL.
> 
> AFM, I'm starting to feel out this month. 10dpo and still BFN. I don't know what my luteal phase is going to do on clomid, but I've been average an 11 day luteal phase, so I suppose I'll know either way soon enough.

You're still in it! Haha my appt is in an hour. I am at work and can't function


----------



## stickybean4

Agien you did not fail. Our bodies just have a mind of there own. You are doing everything correctly. I agree the waiting sucks. But it sounds like you have a good plan. 
Good luck to all the ladies in the tww. 
Patiently waiting Brandy. Can't wait until we here the good news.

Afm, I think I am going to try soy this month. I didn't ovulate in June, July I did and this month its cd 19 and still nothing, so I'm not ovulating this month.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so realived. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
> Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d
> 
> 
> I have never been so realived. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


Absolutely wonderful news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs: so happy for you, Brandy. NOW, try to relax:):haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Heres my announcement that I will send out later on


https://g1.addtext.ft-uc.com/MjAxMzA4MTM/addtext_com_MTcxNTE5NjczOQ.png


----------



## cj72

Brandy! What's the update?
Navy, I had night sweats and Hot flashes with clomid too. It made my lp go from 11/12 days to 14, so be prepared :) 
AFM, waiting for Sept so we can try w/o my sweethearts boys burning up the swimmers working outside. Cd13, but not using opks, just temping because you know I can't just relax, lol. Baby dust to you all ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Brandy! What's the update?
> Navy, I had night sweats and Hot flashes with clomid too. It made my lp go from 11/12 days to 14, so be prepared :)
> AFM, waiting for Sept so we can try w/o my sweethearts boys burning up the swimmers working outside. Cd13, but not using opks, just temping because you know I can't just relax, lol. Baby dust to you all ;)

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so realived. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Heres my announcement that I will send out later on
> 
> 
> https://g1.addtext.ft-uc.com/MjAxMzA4MTM/addtext_com_MTcxNTE5NjczOQ.png

YAY!!!!! This is SO Awesome! Glad your dream has finally come true :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

The only good thing about being high risk apparently is they are going to do an ultrasound every 2-3 weeks so atleast I wont have to go too long without knowing whats going on in there. They have already prescheduled the next 2 ultrasounds :) 9/3 and 9/19!


----------



## cj72

Brilliant news, Brandy!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, LOVE the announcement:happydance: and yea for highrisk:thumbup:..kinda:haha:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Brandy!!!!! Did they give you any pics? That is great both babies are doing so good! Nice strong heatbeats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

jonnanne3 said:


> Congratulations Brandy!!!!! Did they give you any pics? That is great both babies are doing so good! Nice strong heatbeats!!!!! :happydance:

They gave me 48 pics!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT you have so many pictures!!!!! We would love to see them if you feel like sharing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jonnanne3 said:


> That is GREAT you have so many pictures!!!!! We would love to see them if you feel like sharing!

Sure I will post some later after work.


----------



## jonnanne3

Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, that is great about your little ones. Do you have any insight to the gender yet? I know they can't tell on an ultrasound but sometimes a woman knows... You know yet? :winkwink:
I am so excited for you. 
My husband and I had a long talk yesterday and agreed on our plan of attack for the next year.. I am kind of dreading getting all of my medical records together. Like you, Brandy, I will be high risk. 
I am going to make my appts. today. I am excited and nervous knowing that God-willing, I will be a mother again. I really hadn't been nervous until now. 

I hope you get some good cooled-down swimmers come the fall, CJ.. I surely do.
I am so excited for everyone today. I am in some kind of mood. Haven't felt so hopeful in a long while.
I hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## jasminep0489

Yes, we definitely need to see pics!!!! :happydance: Congrats Brandy!! Such wonderful news. I was high risk as well because of my age (you know, anyone over 35) and I loved it. Got to see Eli all the time. Since we tend to worry over every little thing it's good for us TR gals to get a peek at our beanies every few weeks. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, so glad you've got a plan:thumbup: we need those things...helps us to keep pressing on and not lose hope:hugs: MY personal plan of attack is...(assuming AF shows on Monday)..3 straight cycles of clomid:cry: I hate that stuff, but my RE doesn't want to do anything else until we've tried 6 mo of this (I'll have done 4 mo. total by the time I see him...hopefully that will suffice;) Like cupcake mentioned, we, too, might try the mini IVF...that is, if we're good candidates for that. Hmmm...time is moving along so quickly and I will be 39 in December:cry: I can't keep dragging my feet:nope:

Brandy, you've given many of us here IVF HOPE:haha: I'm so glad everything is going so well for you:happydance:

Cj, hope you get that BFP this month...since you're not expecting it:) Seems those are the most likely times for a surprise:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats for the kind words girls!


Angie I have a feeling it's B/G twins.... Dunno why nothing to back it up just my feeling.

I will do pictures later today if I can stay awake 5 minutes after dinner lol!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, b/g twins are the best kind in my opinion. You are so lucky! I am envious.
At least a plan helps to make the days have an end result. I haven't even gotten started on the clomid stuff yet. I can honestly say that I really don't have any desire to.. I think if I get a doctor that says I have to try that stuff first, I will get me another doctor. I don't want to go through all that hormonal stuff. I think I would lose my marriage if I were made to do that cause I am very emotional without drugs... I would be horrid with them.
I hope your clomid cycles don't need to be completed cause you get your positive, Faith.. I am pretty excited for the things that are coming my way. Excited for the possibilities anyway..
Sometimes I think I would rather go straight to IVF and twins so I would only have to do the Lovenox shots for one pregnancy. The thought of twins does frighten me a little though. Not sure which one frightens me more. :haha:
I hope everyone has a great weekend. 
Oh, the castor oil packs are relaxing and do their job as far as digestive cleaning goes.. I hope they do their job as far as eating away scar tissue. Have a blessed weekend everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy, b/g twins are the best kind in my opinion. You are so lucky! I am envious.
> At least a plan helps to make the days have an end result. I haven't even gotten started on the clomid stuff yet. I can honestly say that I really don't have any desire to.. I think if I get a doctor that says I have to try that stuff first, I will get me another doctor. I don't want to go through all that hormonal stuff. I think I would lose my marriage if I were made to do that cause I am very emotional without drugs... I would be horrid with them.
> I hope your clomid cycles don't need to be completed cause you get your positive, Faith.. I am pretty excited for the things that are coming my way. Excited for the possibilities anyway..
> Sometimes I think I would rather go straight to IVF and twins so I would only have to do the Lovenox shots for one pregnancy. The thought of twins does frighten me a little though. Not sure which one frightens me more. :haha:
> I hope everyone has a great weekend.
> Oh, the castor oil packs are relaxing and do their job as far as digestive cleaning goes.. I hope they do their job as far as eating away scar tissue. Have a blessed weekend everyone!!

What about femara? That didn't give me any side effects


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't know much about any of the medicines. I plan on skipping all of them. :haha: I plan on maybe doing a simple iui without any medicine and if I don't conceive, beginning the IVF process at the first of the year. I will only give myself until after the new year to conceive on my own. That will be almost 2 years of trying. I don't want to put myself or my family through the struggle of so many procedures, and the emotional wreck I would surely become. IVF will be a struggle both emotionally and financially. I just don't have the money to waste on other procedures to have them not work. I did that with the reversal.. :haha: The Army doesn't pay much for fertility treatments. It would mostly come out of pocket. We decided to skip it all and go with the procedure that has better statistics. Even though it costs more, it has the possibility of giving results better than wasting money on the smaller procedures that would add up over time. Not counting the emotional cost. That is the most important cost to me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good Morning ladies! 10 dpo with a backache, so I'm sure AF will find me soon...UGH 

Angie-Clomid isn't that awful for me, just uncomfortable. I understand skipping all the other stuff & going straight for IVF, but alot of people conceive with clomid,femara, IUI etc. Not to mention they are a fraction of the cost, so in my mind worth a shot. And from what Brandy has posted IVF is all about hormone manipulation with injections, menopause induction etc. So I doubt unless you get lucky & conceive naturally that you can get around the hormones...I think even if we don't put med in our bodies, with this emotional ride of ttc our hormones & emotions make us hard to live with anyways lol Hope all you wonderful ladies have a fabulous weekend!!!!


----------



## mrobyn22

I'd love to join this thread. I've been searching for one for women who have had a TR and are TTC. I'm 34 and had my TR done in June 2013 after having them clamped for 7 long years. I have 3 healthy children and am TTC #4 with my new husband who doesn't have any children of his own. I had no trouble getting pregnant the first three times and did so within the first month of trying. This time around, however, I'm on my 3rd cycle of TTC and am beginning to wonder if it will ever happen. I'm currently about 9-12dpo and AF is due on the 21st. I'm trying to hold off on testing til at least the 21st as I don't want to get my hopes up. I have had a few symptoms so far but can't tell if they are early pregnancy ones or just PMS. My breasts do feel a bit different (tingly and only slightly sore) but I had a breast augmentation done after my tubal years ago and have never been pregnant with the implants in. So I have no clue what they will feel like if I were to be pregnant. If I don't get pregnant this time around I'm going to try acupuncture, FertilAid, FertilTea, FertilCM and PreSeed...I'll be pulling out the natural big guns, lol! If I don't conceive after 6 months fo trying my dr said to come back in to make sure my tubes didn't clog up with mucous after the surgery. I'm hoping that's not the case and this month or next I will succeed. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

mrobyn22 said:


> I'd love to join this thread. I've been searching for one for women who have had a TR and are TTC. I'm 34 and had my TR done in June 2013 after having them clamped for 7 long years. I have 3 healthy children and am TTC #4 with my new husband who doesn't have any children of his own. I had no trouble getting pregnant the first three times and did so within the first month of trying. This time around, however, I'm on my 3rd cycle of TTC and am beginning to wonder if it will ever happen. I'm currently about 9-12dpo and AF is due on the 21st. I'm trying to hold off on testing til at least the 21st as I don't want to get my hopes up. I have had a few symptoms so far but can't tell if they are early pregnancy ones or just PMS. My breasts do feel a bit different (tingly and only slightly sore) but I had a breast augmentation done after my tubal years ago and have never been pregnant with the implants in. So I have no clue what they will feel like if I were to be pregnant. If I don't get pregnant this time around I'm going to try acupuncture, FertilAid, FertilTea, FertilCM and PreSeed...I'll be pulling out the natural big guns, lol! If I don't conceive after 6 months fo trying my dr said to come back in to make sure my tubes didn't clog up with mucous after the surgery. I'm hoping that's not the case and this month or next I will succeed. Good luck to all of you!

Welcome! We are on our 9th month of ttc after TR. Hope your stay here is a short one :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrobyn22 said:


> I'd love to join this thread. I've been searching for one for women who have had a TR and are TTC. I'm 34 and had my TR done in June 2013 after having them clamped for 7 long years. I have 3 healthy children and am TTC #4 with my new husband who doesn't have any children of his own. I had no trouble getting pregnant the first three times and did so within the first month of trying. This time around, however, I'm on my 3rd cycle of TTC and am beginning to wonder if it will ever happen. I'm currently about 9-12dpo and AF is due on the 21st. I'm trying to hold off on testing til at least the 21st as I don't want to get my hopes up. I have had a few symptoms so far but can't tell if they are early pregnancy ones or just PMS. My breasts do feel a bit different (tingly and only slightly sore) but I had a breast augmentation done after my tubal years ago and have never been pregnant with the implants in. So I have no clue what they will feel like if I were to be pregnant. If I don't get pregnant this time around I'm going to try acupuncture, FertilAid, FertilTea, FertilCM and PreSeed...I'll be pulling out the natural big guns, lol! If I don't conceive after 6 months fo trying my dr said to come back in to make sure my tubes didn't clog up with mucous after the surgery. I'm hoping that's not the case and this month or next I will succeed. Good luck to all of you!



Welcome! I hope you're stay here is a short one ;)

Who did your reversal surgery and what are your tubal legths?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I figure to just go straight for the hormonal issues that one time with ivf instead of all of the procedures that I could do. One procedure that is difficult emotionally is better than trying too many months on clomid or other medicines that would stress my house both emotionally and financially. I just want one procedure, maybe two if ivf doesn't work the first time. I just don't want the added stress of all those procedures. I figure to just save the money I would spend on all that stuff and give it to ivf.That is the plan anyway. Plans don't always work out the way we want them to though, so I might just be whistling Dixie.. :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Cupcake, I figure to just go straight for the hormonal issues that one time with ivf instead of all of the procedures that I could do. One procedure that is difficult emotionally is better than trying too many months on clomid or other medicines that would stress my house both emotionally and financially. I just want one procedure, maybe two if ivf doesn't work the first time. I just don't want the added stress of all those procedures. I figure to just save the money I would spend on all that stuff and give it to ivf.That is the plan anyway. Plans don't always work out the way we want them to though, so I might just be whistling Dixie.. :haha:



I think the great part with IVF is that you might have more than 1 shot. Thats a bonus.

So yes you will go through the emotions but you can request a short protocol if you're situation is right for it you can only be on meds 1 cycle. Potentially you could end up with many eggs that can be frozen.

The good part about the frosty tots is if it doesnt work the first time you can do a frozen cycle unmedicated or with very limited meds.

Also the price of the frozent transfer is much less and actually has a higher sucess rate than the fresh transfers.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Cupcake, I figure to just go straight for the hormonal issues that one time with ivf instead of all of the procedures that I could do. One procedure that is difficult emotionally is better than trying too many months on clomid or other medicines that would stress my house both emotionally and financially. I just want one procedure, maybe two if ivf doesn't work the first time. I just don't want the added stress of all those procedures. I figure to just save the money I would spend on all that stuff and give it to ivf.That is the plan anyway. Plans don't always work out the way we want them to though, so I might just be whistling Dixie.. :haha:

Understand completely :) I was totally against doing IVF until dh started talking about it. Still kinda on the fence & hoping that we get blessed in the next couple of years......


----------



## cj72

Welcome mrobyn!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Af found me yet again :/ Onto cycle #11.....Am going to keep doing supplements,Soy & Progesterone & throwing Metformin back in the mix.....I'm just really ticked off this cycle instead of being sad....:growlmad: Baby dust to the rest of you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I feel ya on the ticked off thing... I think I am going to ovulate on the right side and that is my blocked side. Blah!! I guess I will seriously have to learn to be more patient. 

Welcome mrobyn... I hope you have quick results. 

I am still using the castor oil packs. I seriously like these things. Even after conception I think I might continue these once or twice a week. I am not going to use anything this time to ttc. I am just going to have a good time, love my best friend, and get some medical stuff together.

I hope everyone's weekend is AWESOME!!!

Brandy, I would sincerely rather go straight to ivf. If I could do that financially right now, I would.


----------



## jasminep0489

Welcome Mrobyn22!! Hope your TR journey is a short one! :flower:

Praying for you ladies as always! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Hospital consultant has gave the go ahead for one more baby by C-section at 37 weeks! We think we are going to go for it and be sterilised at the same time!!! I know I've been blessed with 2 TR babies but a 3rd would be wonderful and they are saying now that a 3rd is possible with how well I have healed and how thick my womb is with scans. Thought I would have to have a hysterectomy but not!!!!!!!!! We are over the moon at the news after them saying we couldn't have anymore after Alyssa-Rose. Going for it big time in September lol trying for a summer baby xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jojo1972 said:


> Hospital consultant has gave the go ahead for one more baby by C-section at 37 weeks! We think we are going to go for it and be sterilised at the same time!!! I know I've been blessed with 2 TR babies but a 3rd would be wonderful and they are saying now that a 3rd is possible with how well I have healed and how thick my womb is with scans. Thought I would have to have a hysterectomy but not!!!!!!!!! We are over the moon at the news after them saying we couldn't have anymore after Alyssa-Rose. Going for it big time in September lol trying for a summer baby xxx

FX for you!


----------



## cj72

Jo, 37 weeks! Lucky girl! Why don't you have twins and give me one, lol!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies, it's been a very long time since I have been here. A lot of new faces... But I have some news!!! I have my BFP!!! It's still very early stages but I feel good about this one! I have some reading to do here to catch up!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Superstoked said:


> Hello Ladies, it's been a very long time since I have been here. A lot of new faces... But I have some news!!! I have my BFP!!! It's still very early stages but I feel good about this one! I have some reading to do here to catch up!

Welcome back and Congratulations!


----------



## Mommabrown

jojo1972 said:


> Hospital consultant has gave the go ahead for one more baby by C-section at 37 weeks! We think we are going to go for it and be sterilised at the same time!!! I know I've been blessed with 2 TR babies but a 3rd would be wonderful and they are saying now that a 3rd is possible with how well I have healed and how thick my womb is with scans. Thought I would have to have a hysterectomy but not!!!!!!!!! We are over the moon at the news after them saying we couldn't have anymore after Alyssa-Rose. Going for it big time in September lol trying for a summer baby xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Jo we started at a NTNP but have decided after 4 months of it we are starting to TTC big time too!!!! Congrats on the scan girl. I am going to attempt a VBA4C ! :winkwink::winkwink:I am on CD 8 and waiting to O at the moment!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

What is vba4c?


----------



## Mommabrown

~Brandy~ said:


> What is vba4c?

Vaginal Birth after 4 csections.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I want to have a vb.. I had one of each, so I am hoping I can have a vaginal delivery with my next pregnancy. (My c-section was an emergency breech..)
I am enjoying hanging out this month and just spending time with the Hubby.. We are getting a lot done and said and I am glad that I am not to worried about conceiving this month. It is making me much more laid back. I want to try this for a few months while I get money and paperwork together for the real trying around October. I will stop the oil packs Wednesday of this week. That begins my fertile period. 

I think that is great that you are gonna ttc one more JoJo.. You too, MommaBrown. I can't wait to read about your good news! I am happy for your positive Superstoked.. I like reading your ladies' news.. 

How are you feeling, Brandy? How are the two Amigos? You got names yet? Are your other kids excited? Mine think I am nuts for starting over. :haha: Everyone does really.. I think it's weird that everyone thinks I am nuts for wanting more kids... It makes perfect sense to me..

I hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing good, healing more everyday and loving life and the people in it. I saw my doctor last week for BC... :( it was bitter sweet. Because of everything that's happened and the fact I didn't have to worry about getting pregnant for soooo long I forgot what its like to have a SCARE.... so i'm in the TWW and i'm stressing


----------



## jasminep0489

Super!!! Nice to see you back and posting such wonderful news!! Fill us in on what's been going on with you. :hugs:

Jenafyr- Yeah it's strange after all these years to actually worry about accidentally getting pregnant. :blush:

Jo- Happy to hear you have the go ahead for another!! Hope it's a short wait!! :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Jenafyr4 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing good, healing more everyday and loving life and the people in it. I saw my doctor last week for BC... :( it was bitter sweet. Because of everything that's happened and the fact I didn't have to worry about getting pregnant for soooo long I forgot what its like to have a SCARE.... so i'm in the TWW and i'm stressing

Even after having my tubes untied I couldn't bring myself to go back on BC...i am shocked every month when AF does show as me and DH have not been really trying to prevent at all.

Jasmine I started EPO this month and got my OPK's...as my POS obsession has came back in full blown...I dunno if i want to ttc so full force or just kind of a layed back method but I do know we want another.

Angie I think we are pretty synced up this cycle. I am on CD8 too. :)

Brandy my best friend is due with Twin fraternal boys this winter! She felt the whole time that they were boys so maybe you will get your B/G twins that you want!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I want to have a vb.. I had one of each, so I am hoping I can have a vaginal delivery with my next pregnancy. (My c-section was an emergency breech..)
> I am enjoying hanging out this month and just spending time with the Hubby.. We are getting a lot done and said and I am glad that I am not to worried about conceiving this month. It is making me much more laid back. I want to try this for a few months while I get money and paperwork together for the real trying around October. I will stop the oil packs Wednesday of this week. That begins my fertile period.
> 
> I think that is great that you are gonna ttc one more JoJo.. You too, MommaBrown. I can't wait to read about your good news! I am happy for your positive Superstoked.. I like reading your ladies' news..
> 
> How are you feeling, Brandy? How are the two Amigos? You got names yet? Are your other kids excited? Mine think I am nuts for starting over. :haha: Everyone does really.. I think it's weird that everyone thinks I am nuts for wanting more kids... It makes perfect sense to me..
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week!!

I am doing good. I still hate that I dont have morning sickness.... However, I am trying not to worry since I have seen them twice with their little hearts beating! I hit 8 weeks tomorrow... this seems like a lifetime at this point haha.

My husband probably has 50 names I stopped once he added so many to the list. I figure I will let him dwindle it down for me lol.

Oh our kids think were off our rocker! They are 21 and just about 18. But our entire family is so supportive. I have to send out updates after every doctors appt and such its cute.

My pants are getting tighter thats for sure. I was a 6 and I got some 8's that have more stretch in them so I could pretend I wasnt getting bigger yet HAHA . No real defined bump yet just expanding overall.

Oh forgot to add I have another ultrasound 9/3 and 9/19 so cant wait to see them again.


I go to my doctor on 8/22 and they are going to listen to the heart beats with dopplers.


----------



## Superstoked

Jasmine :) I am pumped!!! I am unsure if you know all of my story for the past almost 2 years? lol Reversal done in 2010, two losses :( and then a divorce. Hubby got my friend preggers!! Yup, so it was a rough time for sure. I have to update my profile!! I have me the most amazing man! We have been together for one year now, he has two kids from prev marriage and was totally up for trying for our own bundle! We were not trying but we were not , not triying either.... It was a shock really. I am thinking I am 5 weeks and a few days. I have an ultrasound Friday morning. I am going in this stress free! 


I am so glad to be back!!! It was rough being here ya know? :( 

To all the lovely ladies here that I don't know, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Superstoked said:


> Jasmine :) I am pumped!!! I am unsure if you know all of my story for the past almost 2 years? lol Reversal done in 2010, two losses :( and then a divorce. Hubby got my friend preggers!! Yup, so it was a rough time for sure. I have to update my profile!! I have me the most amazing man! We have been together for one year now, he has two kids from prev marriage and was totally up for trying for our own bundle! We were not trying but we were not , not triying either.... It was a shock really. I am thinking I am 5 weeks and a few days. I have an ultrasound Friday morning. I am going in this stress free!
> 
> 
> I am so glad to be back!!! It was rough being here ya know? :(
> 
> To all the lovely ladies here that I don't know, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all!!

God was just telling you it wasn't right to be having that fools baby! lol I am so super excited for you and FX for baby to be growing and sticking in for the next 35 weeks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pretty scared right now. I posted a thread in the multiples forum hoping to get some people saying that they carried twins to term or close enough to term to take them straight home.

But out of 2 or 3 pages of responses so far.... 1 flipping person go to take their twins home with them. Like its not worrysome enough just to make it out of the first trimester now I have to hope just to atleast make it to the damn 3rd.


----------



## jasminep0489

Super- Yeah I remember your ex and the horrible things he did to you! I agree with mommab, God was looking out for you. You left the group before I got pregnant with Eli. But as my siggy says, he is 10 months old and my miracle baby. We don't want anymore as of yet. I'm just enjoying everyday with him. It seems I cherish every moment because I know how fast they grow where I didn't with my teens. I wish you the best and an easy pregnancy. I'm glad you found the man you were supposed to meet. It's funny how things work out. Every decision leads us to where we are now. :flower: Keep us posted!!

MommaB- I know my body seems like it's more fertile now that I've had a baby. I have way more CM and my AF is longer and heavier. Good luck with the TTC. I just know you will get pregnant soon. :flower:

Brandy- Even if they have to stay, just think, you will have them the rest of your life to spoil and cuddle. I know it's not the ideal situation though. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones. And try not to worry too much about MS. I had it with my others pretty bad but not a bit with Eli.


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Pretty scared right now. I posted a thread in the multiples forum hoping to get some people saying that they carried twins to term or close enough to term to take them straight home.
> 
> But out of 2 or 3 pages of responses so far.... 1 flipping person go to take their twins home with them. Like its not worrysome enough just to make it out of the first trimester now I have to hope just to atleast make it to the damn 3rd.

My mom had twins. She had a preterm scare, but was sent home. My brother and sister were not born until the EDD.

I know 3 ladies on here who had twins as well. They all had them between 36-38 weeks. There is a possibility of preterm delivery, but there is a great possibility that you will have your babies at term or really close to term. :hugs:


BTW: Hi ladies. I haven't been here in a while. I hope everyone is doing great!! I am on my forced TTC break and majorly busy with work, school, moving, and kids being back in school so no time. I hope to be in Mexico by the end of this coming cycle. Af is due any day now. If my body would cooperate, I could have a nice 28-30 day cycle. Unfortunately, is doesn't cooperate My cycle is still 22-24 days. If I am not back by then, I will be there by the next cycle for sure. It just depends on circumstances now. I miss my husband so bad. :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Pretty scared right now. I posted a thread in the multiples forum hoping to get some people saying that they carried twins to term or close enough to term to take them straight home.
> 
> But out of 2 or 3 pages of responses so far.... 1 flipping person go to take their twins home with them. Like its not worrysome enough just to make it out of the first trimester now I have to hope just to atleast make it to the damn 3rd.
> 
> My mom had twins. She had a preterm scare, but was sent home. My brother and sister were not born until the EDD.
> 
> I know 3 ladies on here who had twins as well. They all had them between 36-38 weeks. There is a possibility of preterm delivery, but there is a great possibility that you will have your babies at term or really close to term. :hugs:
> 
> 
> BTW: Hi ladies. I haven't been here in a while. I hope everyone is doing great!! I am on my forced TTC break and majorly busy with work, school, moving, and kids being back in school so no time. I hope to be in Mexico by the end of this coming cycle. Af is due any day now. If my body would cooperate, I could have a nice 28-30 day cycle. Unfortunately, is doesn't cooperate My cycle is still 22-24 days. If I am not back by then, I will be there by the next cycle for sure. It just depends on circumstances now. I miss my husband so bad. :cry:Click to expand...

Aww hope you get to go see him soon! 

Thats great news about the full term twins I was starting to really get worried. We are going to prepare for the worst and hope for the best I think. I will be packing my bags early in the event we have to do an early hospital run


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Pretty scared right now. I posted a thread in the multiples forum hoping to get some people saying that they carried twins to term or close enough to term to take them straight home.
> 
> But out of 2 or 3 pages of responses so far.... 1 flipping person go to take their twins home with them. Like its not worrysome enough just to make it out of the first trimester now I have to hope just to atleast make it to the damn 3rd.

Enjoy being pregnant & stop worrying until you got something to worry about ;) lol I'm sure you will be a good patient & do everything possible to keep the little ones in as long as possible. I think all these boards and forums are pretty much for all us folks who struggle with something & have no where else to turn or vent, so of course you will usually hear the worst case scenarios. Lots of ladies carry to term with twins & get to take both babies home right on schedule :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing good, healing more everyday and loving life and the people in it. I saw my doctor last week for BC... :( it was bitter sweet. Because of everything that's happened and the fact I didn't have to worry about getting pregnant for soooo long I forgot what its like to have a SCARE.... so i'm in the TWW and i'm stressing

 Hey Jen! Not trying to be ugly, but from what I've been through with ttc after TR, I'll never be "scared" again lol more like shocked if it does happen by pure accident or at all for that matter lol


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - One of my good friends has a set of twins that were born full-term at home. Her sister also had healthy, full-term twins, although I think she had hers in a hospital. I'm not going to tell you not to worry, because that's impossible, but just remember to take it easy and take care of yourself. :)

Galvan - I hope you get to be with your husband soon. I can't imagine being away from mine for that long. It's bad enough when he closes the store and I'm asleep when he comes home. :)

Hrm... apparently I hit the wrong button so I can't see more of the thread and I can't remember names, but hi and welcome back and congrats!

Jenafyr - I hope your TWW ends the way you want it. It's good to see you back. I hope things are going better for you.

Cupcake - I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your BFP.

AFM, doing another month of clomid at 50mg. My LP went from 10 days to 14 days, so it definitely worked with fixing my luteal phase defect. I knew I had some issues, but since I was ovulating every month, I didn't realize that I wasn't ovulating well. I have my first monitoring ultrasound on the 29th, which will be cd12. I'm not sure what will happen after that, since the doctor mentioned possibly doing a trigger shot as well. I bought some softcups and plan on using those along with the preseed. I guess we'll see how it goes. Maybe next year we'll look into IUI, but I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. We'll have to talk about it, and it may come down to skipping IUI and going to IVF, but with my diminished ovarian reserve, I'm afraid we'd spend all that money and not end up with any embryos.

Anyway, still trying to stay positive. It hasn't been that long for us, but with the extra fertility issues, along with my age, it seems like we're running against the clock.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello Chicks! I hope everyone is doing well on this Tuesday morning!

Super, What a lucky woman you are to not have had that loser's baby.. Now you are having a keeper's baby!! HA HA.. God works in mysterious ways for sure!

Galvan, I hope you get back to Mexico when you need to. That would be a difficult thing to do. I worry all the time about my hubby getting deployed. The 4 months he was gone to Basic was the longest months of my life!

Jenafyr, I completely understand about the scare. We decided to never get put on birth control again though unless it was life or death. I can honestly say that I don't know what I would do if I was single. I have been in the spot you are in.. The last time I went to get birth control I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. :haha: If you don't want that, I hope you don't get that. 

Brandy, I believe that the mind is powerful. Don't worry too much about what will happen months from now. Focus on feeling their little kicks and flutterings and the heartbeats.. I bought a doppler when I was pregnant with my son... Man, I LOVED that thing. They are about 50$ but soooo very worth it. You can get one on e-bay or Amazon if you are interested. Yours would be even more worth it cause you got two babies to listen to! I also kept a journal... It helped me a lot when it came to worrying. Oh and morning sickness isn't a requirement for a healthy pregnancy.. I didn't have a single sick day with either of my pregnancies. Anyhow, you might still get it. I would be praying to not... It would make the carrying more difficult and nutrition lacking. Enjoy the rewards of all the hard work and money you have spent to get those little ones.. Each day has enough problems all on it's own. :hugs:

Cupcake, I hear ya on the not being scared again... lol.. When I got pregnant in May, when I saw those double lines, it was not tears of fear I was crying.. Like you I will not be scared but glowing like a pregnant lady... :haha:
Anyone know how Mrs T is doing?


This week is my fertile week. I almost always for the past year and a half, have ovulated on cd12 or 13.. Today I am cd10. I decided not to use the soft cups again. My body has no signs of upcoming ovulation yet. I might talk my Boo into using the Preseed. Maybe.. I also am just gonna be bd'ing morning and night. Not really into all that play I did last month cause it did no good anyway. I just want to take it easy for a month and make my hubby feel used because I want him for more than just baby-making.. Sometimes he needs reminding. :winkwink:

I will be spending the rest of this week doing homework and loving on my hubby. Praying we get some more positives! I wish we all could get positives!
I am gonna go pray for that right now... God bless and have a great week everyone!


----------



## Jenafyr4

cupcakestoy said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm doing good, healing more everyday and loving life and the people in it. I saw my doctor last week for BC... :( it was bitter sweet. Because of everything that's happened and the fact I didn't have to worry about getting pregnant for soooo long I forgot what its like to have a SCARE.... so i'm in the TWW and i'm stressing
> 
> Hey Jen! Not trying to be ugly, but from what I've been through with ttc after TR, I'll never be "scared" again lol more like shocked if it does happen by pure accident or at all for that matter lolClick to expand...

Problem is the would be daddy is just a kid himself.... 19...same age as my oldest... I know I'm horrible, but he got me thru a rough time. Although I want a baby.. I want a family too...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea I'm stressed... I'm 4-5 dpo... Our oppsie was 2 days before ovulation..."my fertile period" soo yea... :wacko: and i'm having weird pulling and feel like poo today, it would be my luck tho...




AngienDaniel said:


> Hello Chicks! I hope everyone is doing well on this Tuesday morning!
> 
> Super, What a lucky woman you are to not have had that loser's baby.. Now you are having a keeper's baby!! HA HA.. God works in mysterious ways for sure!
> 
> Galvan, I hope you get back to Mexico when you need to. That would be a difficult thing to do. I worry all the time about my hubby getting deployed. The 4 months he was gone to Basic was the longest months of my life!
> 
> Jenafyr, I completely understand about the scare. We decided to never get put on birth control again though unless it was life or death. I can honestly say that I don't know what I would do if I was single. I have been in the spot you are in.. The last time I went to get birth control I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. :haha: If you don't want that, I hope you don't get that.
> 
> Brandy, I believe that the mind is powerful. Don't worry too much about what will happen months from now. Focus on feeling their little kicks and flutterings and the heartbeats.. I bought a doppler when I was pregnant with my son... Man, I LOVED that thing. They are about 50$ but soooo very worth it. You can get one on e-bay or Amazon if you are interested. Yours would be even more worth it cause you got two babies to listen to! I also kept a journal... It helped me a lot when it came to worrying. Oh and morning sickness isn't a requirement for a healthy pregnancy.. I didn't have a single sick day with either of my pregnancies. Anyhow, you might still get it. I would be praying to not... It would make the carrying more difficult and nutrition lacking. Enjoy the rewards of all the hard work and money you have spent to get those little ones.. Each day has enough problems all on it's own. :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, I hear ya on the not being scared again... lol.. When I got pregnant in May, when I saw those double lines, it was not tears of fear I was crying.. Like you I will not be scared but glowing like a pregnant lady... :haha:
> Anyone know how Mrs T is doing?
> 
> 
> This week is my fertile week. I almost always for the past year and a half, have ovulated on cd12 or 13.. Today I am cd10. I decided not to use the soft cups again. My body has no signs of upcoming ovulation yet. I might talk my Boo into using the Preseed. Maybe.. I also am just gonna be bd'ing morning and night. Not really into all that play I did last month cause it did no good anyway. I just want to take it easy for a month and make my hubby feel used because I want him for more than just baby-making.. Sometimes he needs reminding. :winkwink:
> 
> I will be spending the rest of this week doing homework and loving on my hubby. Praying we get some more positives! I wish we all could get positives!
> I am gonna go pray for that right now... God bless and have a great week everyone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey everyone! Thanks for the kind words :) I actually ordered a doppler last week the Sonoline B 3MH... But wouldnt you know it that they sent me the wrong one :( They sent me the 2MH. I dont want to try using it since they wouldnt take it back so I am waiting on a return shipping label and the new one in the mail.

I know not to panic if I dont hear them lol. But atleast it will keep me busy trying to find the lil boogers!

Baby Dust to all!! But Jen haha :)


----------



## Superstoked

AngienDaniel thank you :) It does make sense to me now! I could not be happier!! He is the most amazing man!! 

Jenafyr4 fx for you doll!! 

Brandy, twins!!! how exciting!! Enjoy every minute of it hun.

AFM... after my first loss I had a dye test on my tubes and I was told that both my tubes were blocked and I had zero chance, it crushed me! Then I got pregnant a few months later...what a surprise!! But I lost that bean too :(. This one, I feel good about it. I have an ultrasound Friday morning and it can't come soon enough. Other than tender bbs and a bout of nausea now and then and really tired I feel great! I know it is too soon to show yet but I guess I am bloated but I have a belly!!! I'm 5'8 135lbs, I am not a big woman... I was very uncomfortable today at work because my skirt was very very snug on my belly... I do notice a pop in my belly?? Is this normal? lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr4 said:


> Yea I'm stressed... I'm 4-5 dpo... Our oppsie was 2 days before ovulation..."my fertile period" soo yea... :wacko: and i'm having weird pulling and feel like poo today, it would be my luck tho...

Oh man! I hope AF shows for you! :hugs:



In other news: ;)
I saw a post on FB from Shay, but I think she will eventually get over her and give us her news.

I started working out yesterday. I also started a diet. I stood by it really well, yesterday until 5PM. I had to work and I was so exhausted. I gave in and bought an iced coffee and another coffee this morning. I am working out. I am doing the 30 day shred,but I can't make it to the end of it, yet. I can do 10 minutes and that is it so far. LOL I hope to be able to complete the entire workout by the end of next week. I am so out of shape it is not even funny. We shall see if I can eat right tomorrow and maybe workout for longer. I need to add in walking an hour a day, but I don't have much time right now. I think I will make it family time on the days I am not working after school. :thumbup:

Baby dust ladies!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I'm stressed... I'm 4-5 dpo... Our oppsie was 2 days before ovulation..."my fertile period" soo yea... :wacko: and i'm having weird pulling and feel like poo today, it would be my luck tho...
> 
> Oh man! I hope AF shows for you! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: ;)
> I saw a post on FB from Shay, but I think she will eventually get over her and give us her news.
> 
> I started working out yesterday. I also started a diet. I stood by it really well, yesterday until 5PM. I had to work and I was so exhausted. I gave in and bought an iced coffee and another coffee this morning. I am working out. I am doing the 30 day shred,but I can't make it to the end of it, yet. I can do 10 minutes and that is it so far. LOL I hope to be able to complete the entire workout by the end of next week. I am so out of shape it is not even funny. We shall see if I can eat right tomorrow and maybe workout for longer. I need to add in walking an hour a day, but I don't have much time right now. I think I will make it family time on the days I am not working after school. :thumbup:
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!Click to expand...

You can do it Galvan... The thought of exercise right now is all the work I can muster... just thinking about it lol.

We have an inground pool that has sat there all summer with no one in it. I feel so guilty I should atleast be swimming thats low impact. But no I am sitting on the couch!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I bought a treadmill a few months ago.. I ran on it about a week.. ha ha.. I want to get the Insanity workout. I would prolly have a stroke.. I am not overweight, but I am under-toned.. :blush: Plus, I have had two stomach surgeries so my belly is beyond the flatness of my youth. It works for me though. :winkwink:
I called my pcp today to make an initial appt and I have never had a Dr. office say the Dr. will call you back. He ACTUALLY did call me back, only to tell me that his office would call me back again after he asked me a series of questions about what I needed to be seen for... ha ha... Can you believe that? A dr. actually called me to ask me what my medical issue was and the steps we would take first.. I think I am in love.. :cloud9: Too bad I can't pronounce his name.. (rofl) If they do call back I will make an appt.

Brandy, I loved the water when I was pregnant with my boy. It relaxed me and made my stress so much less. It was so nice. I didn't love anything the first few months though... all I loved was my bed, and the couch, and any other flat, soft, surface... I also loved that doppler.. I think I was about 3 1/2 to 4 months along before I could definitely distinguish the heartbeat.. Since you got two monkeys playing in there, you will be able to hear sooner probably.

I envy you.. I need to pray about that.. :hugs:


I hope Mrs. T gets over here quick, fast, and in a hurry... She has been on my mind the last week.

It is almost O time for muah! I am feeling definite symptoms. I figure it will be around Friday or Saturday. I am being irresponsible this weekend and drinking beer knowing it's my time.. I am spending the weekend buttering up my Love. I want a no-pressure cycle and I am taking it. I want to conceive, but what will be, will be. I need to spend some much needed time showing my Husband how hot I think he is. We have both struggled to fully adjust to life in the Army.. on the other side of the country from our family. Conceiving has added to that stress. I just don't care this month if I don't get pregnant. If I do, I will praise God, if I don't then I will still praise God.
We are staying home, maybe eating sushi and watching movies..

I pray everyone is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- People conceive all the time while drinking. I really think you'll be fine to let your hair down and have a few ;) 

Have some for me its been years haha.


----------



## dpitts1341

Galvan is she preggers????


----------



## AngienDaniel

DPitts, she had something happen and she said she was having a miscarriage. She has not been back on since.

Brandy, I will salute all the pregnant ladies with a Bud-Light this weekend! :haha:
I get to go to what the Army calls, "G I Jane Day" tomorrow. I will be learning how to shoot (which sounds fun), but only after I have to ride to the shooting range with a bazillion other people in a Stryker and listen to all that 'manliness' that is the males in this United States Army.. Afterwards, I have to chit-chat with the social elite Army wives (and in case any of you have ever seen the show 'Army Wives', they REALLY are ALL that snooty and condescending. All-in-all I am gonna to have a VERY poo-filled day. That is why I have my beer cold in the fridge and my movies ready. Also, I am pretty sure that my ovulation will be tomorrow so that just tops off the head of my day-long barrel of poo cause after dealing with all those snotty people I am going to have a hard time feeling anywhere near like getting busy..

This cycle was a bust before it even began.. ha ha..
I hope everyone else is doing better than I!!!!
Mrs T, get over here and tell us your business since we are not on your Facebook!! 

God bless!!


----------



## cj72

Super!!! How far along are you?? Yay!!!

Smooches ladies ;) 9 dpo and temps dropped. Af should be here by midweek at the latest. I am hoping we get a huge amount of bfps this fall!! 
Jen...lol...19. I guess as long as you didn't have to listen to him talk...lol ;) The best way to get over someone is to get under someone else!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I forgot to post these! They are when I was 6w6d I believe... on 8/13.

I go again on 9/3... cant come soon enough
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0607.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0608.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0609.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0610.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fluterby429

Super I couldn't be happier for you and I'm glad you found your way over here from the old thread. I just popped in today to check on you. Can't wait for the update from today


----------



## GalvanBaby

cj72 said:


> Super!!! How far along are you?? Yay!!!
> 
> Smooches ladies ;) 9 dpo and temps dropped. Af should be here by midweek at the latest. I am hoping we get a huge amount of bfps this fall!!
> Jen...lol...19. I guess as long as you didn't have to listen to him talk...lol ;) The best way to get over someone is to get under someone else!

LMAO CJ so true so true. :haha: Been there done that Jenafyr. If MIguel and I ever split, I would probably do it again. :blush:

I more than likely won't be a BPF this fall. Miguel and I are having major problems right now. I am not so sure where we are going. So, TTC is on hold until we see what is happening and if we can fix it or not.

Baby dust to all of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, wow! How Things Have Changed Since we heard from you last! Congrats to you!:hugs:

brandy, Love The pics! looking Forward to an update on 9/3:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Super!!! How far along are you?? Yay!!!
> 
> Smooches ladies ;) 9 dpo and temps dropped. Af should be here by midweek at the latest. I am hoping we get a huge amount of bfps this fall!!
> Jen...lol...19. I guess as long as you didn't have to listen to him talk...lol ;) The best way to get over someone is to get under someone else!
> 
> LMAO CJ so true so true. :haha: Been there done that Jenafyr. If MIguel and I ever split, I would probably do it again. :blush:
> 
> I more than likely won't be a BPF this fall. Miguel and I are having major problems right now. I am not so sure where we are going. So, TTC is on hold until we see what is happening and if we can fix it or not.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

***Hugs****Can't imagine all the added stress for your marriage right now. Hope you 2 can reunite & get things worked out Sweetie...


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I hope so too. Thinking of your family. 

11 dpo with temps at the line.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Well I went to my ultrasound yesterday and I was unsure of my dates of lmp, we did not see a baby :( but she said my uterus is very thick and there is a gestational sac.... I also got hcg levels done which I won't get back until Monday. She said if my dates are later than I think then all may be well..50/50 chance the doctor said? I have not been keeping track of dates of my period, so we think I earlier in the pregnancy than I think. This worries me of course but only time will tell. My doctor is gone on holidays now for a week so there won't be another scan until she returns. I have been having some lower back pain for a few days now, no spotting or bleeding at all. It's just a waiting game now and I hate waiting!! I have been doing some reading and read some stories where they went for a scan and only a sac was visible and the second scan the baby was there, I guess this is what I am hoping for.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> Well I went to my ultrasound yesterday and I was unsure of my dates of lmp, we did not see a baby :( but she said my uterus is very thick and there is a gestational sac.... I also got hcg levels done which I won't get back until Monday. She said if my dates are later than I think then all may be well..50/50 chance the doctor said? I have not been keeping track of dates of my period, so we think I earlier in the pregnancy than I think. This worries me of course but only time will tell. My doctor is gone on holidays now for a week so there won't be another scan until she returns. I have been having some lower back pain for a few days now, no spotting or bleeding at all. It's just a waiting game now and I hate waiting!! I have been doing some reading and read some stories where they went for a scan and only a sac was visible and the second scan the baby was there, I guess this is what I am hoping for.

Congrats that the sac was seen in the uterus!!! That's a good sign :) Since you weren't tracking you could very well be early...Prayers all goes well & you see your little bean with your next scan :)


----------



## cj72

Super, It's just early. You'll be holding that precious baby in your arms in just 8 short months! I am superstoked for you!! Who told that doctor that she could take a vacation?!?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Prayed for your little one, Super..

Galvan, prayed for you and your hubby to be reunited.

Brandy, lots of 'citement for your little ones..

Faith, JoJo, CJ, Cupcake, Mrs. T, and anyone else I forgot.. thinking about you ladies today.

I am about 2 dpo.. I have been having left ovary baby-cramps. Plus, I am a little bloated. I am not too emotional which is good. I am as hopeful as I ever am I guess. I have a dr. appt on the 4th. He will then refer me to a specialist. I am honestly not to worried. I am just ready for whatever comes my way. My hubby says that I am pregnant this time. I am hoping he is right. :haha: I think that maybe he might just be trying to make me think positively. I figure that's nice of him.. Positive thinking is good.. 
I hit my days well. I figure I ovulated on Friday. I took it easy this time. I did not use anything, but timed it completely by my fluid. If that is an accurate timing indicator, then I am in the running full force. One thing was different this time.. my face broke out. I hardly ever break out. I will be testing around the 6th, or will make the dr. give me a blood test on my appt. day. 
Hello next 10 days!! Please be a friend to me.. :dohh:
I wish everyone lots of blessings in their cycles this month! Lots and lots of blessings!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie!~ Hoping you catch the golden egg this time, along with the rest of us! LOL I should O around Thursday or Friday, but will start OPks tomorrow, because I did the Soy again this cycle & bumped the dosage a little. Hoping its the "nudge" we need ;) Guess we'll see! I'm excited to see our growing lists of bfps & look forward to many more to come!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have a doctor appt too that week angie its on 9/3 seems like an eternity away haha. Boy this TTC stuff were always waiting on something arent we? 

Every appt is big but I really cant wait to make it to the 10week mark and see both of the babies healthy. The doctor told me if I can do that we can reduce my chance of miscarriage down to 5% and I will be released to my regular OB for future appts.

For the most part I try to stay positive but when you have already suffered losses its way too hard to be pregnant and oblivious to 'what could be happening'

I havent had cramps or any blood so I am using that as my sanity right now to tell myself there is no reason to worry. But also I havent had any PG symptoms either LOL so it's really a double edge sword.

I hope we all make it through the next 10 days with great news!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Angie, we need it right now. Things are so not good. :(

Brandy, I love your profile pic. I want to do a Dr Sues nursey when I have a noher baby with Thing 1 and 2!


----------



## cj72

Angie, My fingers are crossed for you!! 

Brandy, they are both going to be beautiful healthy babies :)

Galvan, hang in there girl!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I really can't tell you how excited I am for you Brandy.. I know your little ones are doing well and growing like little sprouts.. (Didn't really sound right calling them weeds, even though weeds grow better than sprouts.. ha ha)
Your appt. is WAY more special and important than mine.. I am impatiently waiting for the appt you are already facing and I say there is NO fear or anxiety or hope in the appt. I face, (except maybe an early positive test...) Your test will make the world right.. :cloud9:

Cupcake, YAY HAY for O day...I both love and hate that day. I should use opks since it would help, but I am too cheap to buy the tests. :haha:
I did not do a single thing to really try this time except bd... Guess that is the most important thing though. :blush:
The hubby and I are going to go hiking this weekend.. a 10 mile.. Need some conditioning. If I don't write ever again, say a prayer for me cause I stroked out after the first 4 miles.. I am giving myself until after 4 miles just to make myself feel better. :haha:
I have college work to do. It's going to be a long week. 
Get to making some Sprouts, Ladies!!


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies, I just thought I would give you an update....my hcg levels were 203 as of Friday, I have to go again in the morning to get another test. I know this does not look good :( The nurse told me it should be higher and it does not look good. I have no idea how far along I am but regardless I should have higher numbers than 203. I will know the numbers tomorrow afternoon. The odd thing is I feel fine! My other losses I knew it was not right, I felt it! I have waves of nausea and sore bb's and hungry all the time. I mentioned this to the nurse and she said they may have to give e something to pass it :(. Tomorrow will tell it all. She also checked my thyroid too because this would be my third loss and thyroid could be a factor in a loss, she said my thyroid was higher than normal and we deal with that after we get the hcg levels back tomorrow. I am confused about the thyroid and what it has to do with miscarrying? I have a very heavy heart today and I will get through this but it makes ttc so difficult and discouraging having to go through this :( So close but not close enough.


----------



## ~Brandy~

SuperStoked- I wish you the best and hope your results come in doubled :) 

Thanks Angie. In my head I planned on celebrating being pregnant and just being happy and living in the moment.. That crap all went out the window with worry the minute I got my BFP! Crazy huh. I am an emotional irrational mess right now lol

I will just try to keep busy for a week and pray for good news next Tuesday.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Superstoked said:


> Good day ladies, I just thought I would give you an update....my hcg levels were 203 as of Friday, I have to go again in the morning to get another test. I know this does not look good :( The nurse told me it should be higher and it does not look good. I have no idea how far along I am but regardless I should have higher numbers than 203. I will know the numbers tomorrow afternoon. The odd thing is I feel fine! My other losses I knew it was not right, I felt it! I have waves of nausea and sore bb's and hungry all the time. I mentioned this to the nurse and she said they may have to give e something to pass it :(. Tomorrow will tell it all. She also checked my thyroid too because this would be my third loss and thyroid could be a factor in a loss, she said my thyroid was higher than normal and we deal with that after we get the hcg levels back tomorrow. I am confused about the thyroid and what it has to do with miscarrying? I have a very heavy heart today and I will get through this but it makes ttc so difficult and discouraging having to go through this :( So close but not close enough.

Don't count this pregnancy out just yet! Your #'s have to start somewhere & 203 is a great 1st #. As long as it doubles every draw likes its supposed to it can be a perfectly NORMAL Pregnancy! I'm having issues with this "nurse" running her mouth, when that is not her job to tell you anything! I am a nurse & she should be reported to the Dr. for her unprofessional behavior! Regardless of the outcome, her role is not to be making decisions or interpreting lab results....Sorry for the rant...Fx'd crossed for doubling #'s & please make sure they follow protocol for labs & US, if not find a new OB :) Keep us updated...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Praying for your test today Super! I know how you must be struggling today. Be hopeful!

You know, I don't think it's hard to try to have a baby. I honestly don't think it's hard when I had a miscarriage in May and knew I would have to try again. It's not hard (for long) to even be disappointed month after month. What I find the most difficult of all things baby-related is the joy when someone else is expecting and you are still waiting. When there is a quiet asking of God, "Why not me." It is the jealousy of women who get to be knocked up while they are on drugs or drunk every weekend, who don't even know who the daddy is. The hardest part of not being able to conceive is when I feel so discouraged I ask, "Why not me."

That was my rant for the next few weeks.. I am 4dpo I think. 3 or 4 for sure.. Pretty sure it's 4?? My hubby keeps telling me that I am pregnant with twins. I want to say I believe him but there are no twins on either side of our families... not even generations back. HA HA.. I really do love that guy! If I get to have these magical twins, I will never doubt the power of a person's positive thinking again. He even prays in the morning and tells God to take care of our babies.. It's either really sad or he is as in love with me as I am with him. I think it might be a little of both. I think maybe he might be tired of me being disappointed all the time. Besides, I don't want to have two babies at one time. Can you imagine me trying to get my 14 year old to change double diapers.. lol (I told him that will be his job when there is a new baby..) He says he is going to run away.. :haha:
Anywho... I am gonna have a baby this time! I am going to say that every month for the rest of my life... even when I am a grandma and my time for conceiving long past..

I pray you ladies are having a great week! I got 3 weeks of college homework done yesterday so now I only have one assignment left. At least for the next two weeks, and then a new class starts.. Don't even know what that is yet.. ha ha.. I figure it's best to be surprised and if it's a bad class I don't have much time to dwell on it before it's started.

God bless! Praying for you chicks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby dust and happy thoughts to all! 

Happy I hit 9 weeks. Can't wait for 10 weeks


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yea Brandy!!:happydance: So Happy Things Ares Going well:hugs: 

Angie, Your Hubby Sounds Like Mine! always The Optimist...always sure Its twins...In fact..lol...He's Such An optimist Thinking I'm already pregnant This month since i Was Feeling Nausea Yesterday...lol. CD7! I .stilll Don't Think He Understands The Whole Process:haha:...i had to explain That i just finished bleeding...no way There's a baby yet:dohh: And As For YOUR feelings of "Why not me"...I'm totally There ...cycle 33...Just Don't Understand:cry::coffee: good for you With the pma!!!:hugs:

super, Hoping Everything Is a-okay WIth Your little one:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Happy 9 weeks Brandy!

Well, as for me... not so good :( I got my numbers back today and they decreased to 96 so it's another loss. I have to go back friday for a scan and discuss my options about passing this if I do not do it naturally. I have cramping now, funny how things work, as soon as I hung up the phone after finding out the cramps started. My other half has been great, he said it just was not time for our little one to make an appearance just yet and we will get it right. I cried so hard, I really would like to ttc right away but the fear of going through this again... is it really worth it?

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super, ((((hugs)))) I'm sorry you're going through this..again:cry: How wonderful to have the support you do:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Super- I am so very sorry for the losses. I really wish you the best and hope you find some answers.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sad to hear this update! Was hoping it was your time sweetie....*Hugs & Prayers for you:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Super I'm so sorry hun. I popped in just to check on you. I know your heart is just breaking. Sending you hugs. As far as your thyroid levels, it's actually more important in pregnancy than you think. A high thyroid level can contribute to pg loss as well as effect the babies brain development. Have they checked your progesterone levels? I'd have them check that as well. A low prog level seems to be very common in pg loss among us TR ladies for some reason. If its low that is an easy fix and you'll know for the next time, because there WILL be a next time.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Super, I am giving you a big hug. I am glad to hear that you are ready to try again already. It shows that even if it does happen again, you got the moxie to get back up. That truly is the most important thing. I did hear something about you are more fertile after a miscarriage or a d&c... not sure which.. Not that that makes it any easier, but it does a little. 
I think on my appt. coming up I will get the doc to check my thyroid levels.. Never had that done. I am also gonna see if I can have another hsg test..

About how long after a miscarriage does it take to normally get pregnant again? It has been 3 months since mine.. I am growing impatient.

I forgot... I am pregnant this month... 
All joking aside, I had the weirdest dream last night. I was out somewhere and had to go pee pee and I had blood in my drawers. I was shocked in my dream and I realized it was implantation bleeding. I was pregnant in my dream and not only that, I knew I was going to keep it. I have never had implantation bleeding. I was excited over bleeding! :haha:
I hope everyone has a great cycle! Mine is painful. I have lower back pain and belly cramps. I have been having headaches on and off since yesterday and I have left side cramping and dizziness. I am 5dpo. Too many hurtings in my opinion. I haven't had pain like this since I lost my baby. Since I am pregnant, I am praying this isn't how a whole pregnancy will be. :winkwink:
Positive thinking makes me positively nuts!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Super, I am giving you a big hug. I am glad to hear that you are ready to try again already. It shows that even if it does happen again, you got the moxie to get back up. That truly is the most important thing. I did hear something about you are more fertile after a miscarriage or a d&c... not sure which.. Not that that makes it any easier, but it does a little.
> I think on my appt. coming up I will get the doc to check my thyroid levels.. Never had that done. I am also gonna see if I can have another hsg test..
> 
> About how long after a miscarriage does it take to normally get pregnant again? It has been 3 months since mine.. I am growing impatient.
> 
> I forgot... I am pregnant this month...
> All joking aside, I had the weirdest dream last night. I was out somewhere and had to go pee pee and I had blood in my drawers. I was shocked in my dream and I realized it was implantation bleeding. I was pregnant in my dream and not only that, I knew I was going to keep it. I have never had implantation bleeding. I was excited over bleeding! :haha:
> I hope everyone has a great cycle! Mine is painful. I have lower back pain and belly cramps. I have been having headaches on and off since yesterday and I have left side cramping and dizziness. I am 5dpo. Too many hurtings in my opinion. I haven't had pain like this since I lost my baby. Since I am pregnant, I am praying this isn't how a whole pregnancy will be. :winkwink:
> Positive thinking makes me positively nuts!


Angie- The only natural BFP I received after my TR was right after I made an appt with my fertility doctor to start the IVF process LOL. Unfortunately because of polyops that I had the baby didn't implant well and it was lost. But it happens!! So maybe since you have considered other potential options it will happen for you ;)


----------



## cj72

Super, Sending hugs your way. Definitely ask the doc wth!! I truly hope this is your last loss and the beginning of the cycle where you get that sticky bean!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello,

DH and I are ttc#5. It can be frustrating at times but trying to keep the faith and positive. I am 36 and I am worried that I am too old and DH is 40. We had tubes reversed 3/22/12 and have been trying since July of 2012. Now we have decided to get some help. We go to see the fertility doctor on 9/20/13 to see if my tubes are clear and if my eggs are any good. GYN took a FSH blood test and it was 6.2, she said anything under a 10 was good. I guess that's why she referred the fertility doctor. I am so nervous and scared that something is wrong. We have a DS 20, DS 16, DD 14 and DS 12 and a GS 7mos. Keeping my fingers crossed that we are able to conceive.[-o&lt;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi bright and welcome! Did your doctor do an amh test?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Brandy,

Thanks for the welcome! No she didn't do a AMH test. I hope the fertility doctor does it on the 20th. She said the fertility doctor will check to see if my tubes are clear. So I don't know what to expect or ask on my first visit. We have never done this before. Any advice on what to expect and ask?:shrug:




~Brandy~ said:


> Hi bright and welcome! Did your doctor do an amh test?


----------



## AngienDaniel

This PMS is getting the better of me. I have been hurting for three days. It is too much! I need to sleep. I have been restless at night and I can't sleep on my belly and since that is my usual sleep position, I am struggling to stay asleep; which is making me cranky, which I already am without the sleep issues.
I am feeling too disheartened to be positive today so I am just gonna say that I am 6dpo, I feel like I have been run over, or like I am catching the flu.. I know I am in for a long weekend, especially with our little 'walk' tomorrow.


Bright, if you are too old to have more babies, then we are all too old. :haha:
We are all around the same age. So since I don't consider myself too old, I am pretty sure you ain't either. I am also starting my doctor visits this month. : ))
Also.... WELCOME!!! :winkwink:

I am gonna start peeing on stuff come Monday morning at 10dpo..
Brandy, I know that my tubes were blocked until I had the HSG test. My left one was unblocked during that procedure. I watched it on the screen, unblock. I am not sure if it is still open. That's why I want another hsg. When you only have one tube, you need to keep it in working order. :haha: Either way, I should have the money for IVF at the first of the year. If it does not work at that time, then I will try once more in the fall. We also decided that we will try with three transfers, quality allowing, because if it takes that much we won't be able to afford to do it every year. 
I have big plans, but sometimes God throws big curves... I pray He throws me one where I don't have to have IVF at all. I like good curves.. :winkwink:

Today I just want to curve up my body and sleep the day away. With all this war stuff going down I stay stressed; worried about my husband and him being deployed into that. Blargh!! 

I pray for you Ladies. I hope you are all well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Brandy,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! No she didn't do a AMH test. I hope the fertility doctor does it on the 20th. She said the fertility doctor will check to see if my tubes are clear. So I don't know what to expect or ask on my first visit. We have never done this before. Any advice on what to expect and ask?:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi bright and welcome! Did your doctor do an amh test?Click to expand...

Well, I am not really sure how far you're willing to go with the fertility doctor. But I do know that AMH test which tells them your eggs quality and ovarian reserve should be done on Cycle day 3 while you're still on AF. So if that is not when you will be at the doctor dont be suprised if he makes a calendar for you to tell you when to go to the lab for tests.

How long are you tubes? 

I ended up with short tubes 3.0 and 3.0 The eggs were being fertilized but they were getting to the uterus either too early or they never were caught by my tube. Since we tried for 3.5 years when we went to the fertility doctor we did very little before moving onto IVF.

Our fertility doctor said were the most fertile infertile couple he has seen all because of 5cm of missing tube :( 

On my first visit they did history mostly... but we talked about what I would want to do treatment wise in the short term and long term. We asked to do some medicated cycles with pills only to get more eggs to release so we had a better shot each time. Then when that didnt work we did a femara cycle with IUI.... That didn't work. I said enough is enough how soon can I do IVF? LOL he had me on that route within weeks.

Really I think if you have the right doctor that fits your needs he will do whatever is reasonable that you're requesting. Lucky for us we dictated our treatments. 

Just remember you're hiring this person so they need to do what you're comfortable with and not sell you a used car if you want a new one.

I wish you the best of luck in your journey. I hope it's a short one :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> This PMS is getting the better of me. I have been hurting for three days. It is too much! I need to sleep. I have been restless at night and I can't sleep on my belly and since that is my usual sleep position, I am struggling to stay asleep; which is making me cranky, which I already am without the sleep issues.
> I am feeling too disheartened to be positive today so I am just gonna say that I am 6dpo, I feel like I have been run over, or like I am catching the flu.. I know I am in for a long weekend, especially with our little 'walk' tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Bright, if you are too old to have more babies, then we are all too old. :haha:
> We are all around the same age. So since I don't consider myself too old, I am pretty sure you ain't either. I am also starting my doctor visits this month. : ))
> Also.... WELCOME!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I am gonna start peeing on stuff come Monday morning at 10dpo..
> Brandy, I know that my tubes were blocked until I had the HSG test. My left one was unblocked during that procedure. I watched it on the screen, unblock. I am not sure if it is still open. That's why I want another hsg. When you only have one tube, you need to keep it in working order. :haha: Either way, I should have the money for IVF at the first of the year. If it does not work at that time, then I will try once more in the fall. We also decided that we will try with three transfers, quality allowing, because if it takes that much we won't be able to afford to do it every year.
> I have big plans, but sometimes God throws big curves... I pray He throws me one where I don't have to have IVF at all. I like good curves.. :winkwink:
> 
> Today I just want to curve up my body and sleep the day away. With all this war stuff going down I stay stressed; worried about my husband and him being deployed into that. Blargh!!
> 
> I pray for you Ladies. I hope you are all well!

I hear you! My DH isnt in the military and I cringe at the news reports its so upsetting. I wont go into the politics of the whole thing since we have enough crap to deal with haha! I wish the best for you and your DH that he isnt deployed to deal with this crap.

I hope you wont have to use your IVF plan Angie :) We will get to see a h&h baby come 2014!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Brandy,

You have giving me great information. I will absolutely ask for the different test and inquire what my options are. I feel a little more at ease about the visit. Thank you so much. I how this works out for me. Did you have to bring DH with you on the first visit? And yes I hope its a short on too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

brighteyez73 said:


> Thank you Brandy,
> 
> You have giving me great information. I will absolutely ask for the different test and inquire what my options are. I feel a little more at ease about the visit. Thank you so much. I how this works out for me. Did you have to bring DH with you on the first visit? And yes I hope its a short on too!

I did not take DH with me but they supplied me with a packet ahead of time for me to fill out on both of us.

Some of the tests they might recommend is


AMH and FSH day 3
Progesterone to make sure youre ovulating CD 21
HSG which you're aware of
Sperm Analysis
Full blood panel including STD's
Saline Hysteroscopy to check for polyops
ultrasound to check the follicles on your ovaries and uterus lining


----------



## Camasia

Hey ladies,I had my TR done June 19,2012. I got my first bfp January 28,2013 &I started February 2. I was told that I had a possible ep but to come back in two days to check my numbers my first numbers were 268 and my second was 483. They did another vaginal ultrasound and scheduled me for surgery that afternoon, my left tube had ruptured....I was heart broken I told my unborn that I would have been an awesome mommy but God decided to make him(I was convinced it was my son) my Angel. My due date would have been next month September 27,2013. I'm left with my right tube 5.5 I am still hopeful and pleased to be with a group of ladies who understand. I'm 33 and my dh is 39 I have two daughters 10&12 from my previous marriage and my dh husband has 5 ages ranging from 10-17 we've been together for 6 years and would love to have one or two together.That's my story ladies.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Camasia said:


> Hey ladies,I had my TR done June 19,2012. I got my first bfp January 28,2013 &I started February 2. I was told that I had a possible ep but to come back in two days to check my numbers my first numbers were 268 and my second was 483. They did another vaginal ultrasound and scheduled me for surgery that afternoon, my left tube had ruptured....I was heart broken I told my unborn that I would have been an awesome mommy but God decided to make him(I was convinced it was my son) my Angel. My due date would have been next month September 27,2013. I'm left with my right tube 5.5 I am still hopeful and pleased to be with a group of ladies who understand. I'm 33 and my dh is 39 I have two daughters 10&12 from my previous marriage and my dh husband has 5 ages ranging from 10-17 we've been together for 6 years and would love to have one or two together.That's my story ladies.

Welcome! It's nice to meet you ;)


----------



## Camasia

Thanks Brandy and congrats on your thing 1 and thing 2!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you so much Brandy!!! i am printing this out and using it as a guide. You have been extremely helpful!!


----------



## cj72

Welcome ladies!

Angie, get to peeing! 

I am cd6. One more clomid pill to go :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Ladies! Hope you bring some baby dust with you to share ;) AFM cd 14. no + Opk yet, so I guess we keep bd & waiting lol I figure O was going to be a little bit later since I took the SI a couple days later this cycle...Sure do hope this is our "lucky" cycle!!!! Ready to see this board EXPLODE with good news of BFPs & THB!!!!


----------



## Camasia

Me too cupcake


----------



## ~Brandy~

That would be fun cupcake!

AFM- I received my Doppler last week in the mail. I knew it was too early but I tried it anyway. Pretty sure I found both heart beats after what seemed like eternity&#8230;. 137bpm and 149bpm&#8230; But I am not entirely sure. I would hope that&#8217;s not mine if it is I should seek medical attention I think haha.

I tried it again last night for about 30 minutes and couldn&#8217;t find them. I promised myself when I got it I wouldn&#8217;t panic if I don&#8217;t hear them and I did well&#8230; I didn&#8217;t find it so I put it away and figured I would try again today!

Hope everyone has a great LOOOONG weekend. Although this is the only weekend I hope flies by super fast since I have a scan Tuesday morning!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Finally got my +Opk today :) Took Soy Isoflavones cd4-8 this time, so hoping for a huge ripe egg! Baby dust ladies!!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Good luck Cupcake


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Finally got my +Opk today :) Took Soy Isoflavones cd4-8 this time, so hoping for a huge ripe egg! Baby dust ladies!!!

Why are you posting!! Get to dancing


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, can't wait to hear what you're having:happydance: and WOW your pregnancy is flying by:haha: almost 10 weeks already:thumbup::hugs:

Cupcake, hope your soy gets you that BFP this cycle:happydance: I'm right behind you...should be O'ing in the couple of days:flower:

Cj, bless you for enduring another clomid cycle:hugs: I hope it pays off this cycle:thumbup: any tips on combating the bloating and severe emotional swings?! I was going to do clomid this cycle but decided to delay it by one more month as we are still finishing our show season and then off to visit hubby's family in Seattle. Haven't see them for 3 years and hate to leave them with terrible memories of our visit:haha: I'm so freaked about the side effects...more so just the mood issues. I hate being nasty to hubby and the kids:nope: Are you doing the mucinex for better CM? or preseed? or grapefruit juice? :) Come next cycle, I'm going to suck it up and do 3 straight months of clomid..it seems I see more BFP success with successive runs rather than a cycle here and there. NOW, I just have to decide which days to do them!! 

WELCOME to our new gals:hugs: I hope you get your BFP soon!!!!:flower:

Brighteyez, did your dr. say anything about taking advil or similar prior to your hsg? That procedure can be quite uncomfortable and it helps if you've got some painkiller running through your system.:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh yes I did forget to mention that!! Bright make sure you take Ibuprofen before you go to the HSG!


----------



## cj72

Brandy, excited!!!
GL cupcake!
Faith, Excedrin migraine. Only got irritated on the last day. Other than that, nothing else.


----------



## jonnanne3

~Brandy~ said:


> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.

That is great news! What type of blood test is that? Also what does the quad panel show?


----------



## ~Brandy~

jonnanne3 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.
> 
> That is great news! What type of blood test is that? Also what does the quad panel show?Click to expand...

Harmony detects trisomies of chromosomes 13, 18, and 21 in the fetus. Trisomies 21 is down syndrome which I have an increased risk of hence the test.


----------



## jonnanne3

Oh. I have never heard of that test. I have heard of the nuchal fold test which they test your blood and then follow it with a scan. And that tests for the same things. I was at an increased risk as well because I was 39 when we were pregnant. I completely understand. I just didn't know they now can determine the sex with this test too! That is pretty cool! It has only been 2 years (not quite) since I was pregnant and it has already changed so much! I can't wait to hear your results! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my +Opk today :) Took Soy Isoflavones cd4-8 this time, so hoping for a huge ripe egg! Baby dust ladies!!!
> 
> Why are you posting!! Get to dancingClick to expand...

 Girl, we have "danced" SO much that my "feet" are getting sore! LMBO


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cant believe that anything could ever go flipping right for once... I am praying that the babies are fine. I started bleeding bright red blood around 7pm tonight so its been for 5 hours straight like a mild period. I called my fs and he told me to lay down and try to stay calm.... and come to his office tomorrow morning.

FX it's something small and they are fine.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

oh Brandy:hugs: I'm Praying Everything is fine with your precious babies:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Faith&#8230; it&#8217;s only 645am here and I don&#8217;t have an appt till 930 so it seems like an eternity&#8230; as of right now the bright red stopped and now its darker older blood&#8230; Just hoping its something simple. Really trying to stay positive here.


There is a tiny amount of hope in me that both babies are fine and that I just overdid it, my cervix was irritated, or worse case scenario a small hematoma that will clear itself up. Sorry to post something so negative but I will update after the appt.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning FaithHopeLove,

No my doctor didn't say anything to me about painkillers, but I will absolutely take some three days before the procedure. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Brandy,

Thanks for the advice. I will be taking you both up on that. Any suggestions on rather I should start taking them 3 or 1 day before?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy... I got to start this off with saying that I am praying for your little ones. I am praying very hard!

Bright, I hope your hsg test goes ok. It didn't bother me a bit, but I got the impression that I was on the small side of the count. Hopefully you will not feel it either. I was so excited to get it done!

Cupcake and Faith... I pray that you guys catch your little egg this month!

I start my first doctor visit tomorrow at 5pm. I was nervous and now I have another reason to be nervous...I am pregnant again. I took two tests yesterday (10dpo) and both were positive. I took another this morning and it is darker. I am nervous. I am not really worried about miscarriage since there is nothing I can do, but I am worried about miscarriage cause there is nothing I can do. :nope: First, I am excited though. 
For all you Ladies that pray, say a few words to Him for me.. I need them. 

I hope you all have a great week!! God bless! 
Oh and Brandy, I am impatiently waiting for your news..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy... I got to start this off with saying that I am praying for your little ones. I am praying very hard!
> 
> Bright, I hope your hsg test goes ok. It didn't bother me a bit, but I got the impression that I was on the small side of the count. Hopefully you will not feel it either. I was so excited to get it done!
> 
> Cupcake and Faith... I pray that you guys catch your little egg this month!
> 
> I start my first doctor visit tomorrow at 5pm. I was nervous and now I have another reason to be nervous...I am pregnant again. I took two tests yesterday (10dpo) and both were positive. I took another this morning and it is darker. I am nervous. I am not really worried about miscarriage since there is nothing I can do, but I am worried about miscarriage cause there is nothing I can do. :nope: First, I am excited though.
> For all you Ladies that pray, say a few words to Him for me.. I need them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!! God bless!
> Oh and Brandy, I am impatiently waiting for your news..

Omg that's great news Angie!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Angie,

Thanks for the encouragement and congrats on your great news, it will be fine God will see you through this. I will be praying for you. :hugs:




AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy... I got to start this off with saying that I am praying for your little ones. I am praying very hard!
> 
> Bright, I hope your hsg test goes ok. It didn't bother me a bit, but I got the impression that I was on the small side of the count. Hopefully you will not feel it either. I was so excited to get it done!
> 
> Cupcake and Faith... I pray that you guys catch your little egg this month!
> 
> I start my first doctor visit tomorrow at 5pm. I was nervous and now I have another reason to be nervous...I am pregnant again. I took two tests yesterday (10dpo) and both were positive. I took another this morning and it is darker. I am nervous. I am not really worried about miscarriage since there is nothing I can do, but I am worried about miscarriage cause there is nothing I can do. :nope: First, I am excited though.
> For all you Ladies that pray, say a few words to Him for me.. I need them.
> 
> I hope you all have a great week!! God bless!
> Oh and Brandy, I am impatiently waiting for your news..


----------



## LLawson

Im 42 and 6 months ago had a Tubal Reversal & just started Clomid!

Hi, Im 42 (will be 43 in December). I have 3 healthy children from a previous marriage 23, 21 and 16.
I of course was in a not so great relationship and decided after my last child to have my tubes tied. That was 16 yrs. ago in Feb. I met the man of my dreams 13 yrs ago. Weve been married for 11 yrs. hes 10 yrs younger than me. We wanted to have a tubal reversal yrs ago but I had a work related issue and after 10 knee/leg surgeries I was finally able to go through with the reversal.
I had that done locally (Im in Ky.) by a very successful doctor about 6 months ago. I ended up having to get a huge incision and not the normal cut(30 staples) because I had alot of fatty tissue and scar tissue around the tubes that he needed to take out. He said my tubes looked great but I would have to wait a full 6 weeks before TTC so everything healed well.
So weve been trying for about 5 months now with no luck. He did tell me with my age he wouldnt let me go very long without trying to speed things up if I didnt conceive quickly.
He just recently started me on 100mg.Clomid I finished that on Thursday so now Im waiting to ovulate and see what happens&#128521;. I have had positive ovulation tests on 4 of the 5 cycles but the doctor said that does not neccesarily mean I did. He said your brain can send signals like you are ovulating and actually produce a positive OPK when in fact you arent. He said it only means a message was sent from your brain (pituatary gland) to the ovary to stimulate the release of an egg. Ive never heard such weird stuff but I guess it makes since. Now I wonder if any of those positive OPK's actually released an agg if any?
I did try IVF about 8 yrs ago and I produced too many follicles so the doctor cancelled and we didnt have that much money to keep doing that so we decided to wait until we could do the reversal. It was 6200 vs. 8500-12000 each IVF cycle. 
Now,one of my only concerns is that my doctor put me on the Clomid and hes not doing any scheduled ultrasounds, he just wants me to keep charting, which Ive done this whole time and see what happens. If I produce too many follicles I wonder if it will hurt my chances this way as well and he started me on 100 mg. it looks like most women start out at 50mg. My only side affect so far has been some headaches and one day of bloating in the beginning so I cant say for sure that was even Clomid since it didnt stick with me.
Has anyone else been in a similar situation or know someone of my age that still successfully got pregnant? Im scared, anxious and my brain is just plain worn out over it all but I dont want to give up especially with time not being on my side.
Thanks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update~ My fertility doctor was unable to find any reason for the bleed other than possible scratch to the cervix or vaginal wall from progesterone.

I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - I'm so glad the little babies are happily dancing in there. :) 

LLawson - Welcome to the group. I am also taking clomid. I ovulate, but I don't ovulate well, so my temps and luteal phase are deficient. The clomid has worked to fix that problem, although no BFP for me yet. My first month of clomid was unmonitored, but the second I had monitoring and had one 20mm follicle at cd12. A positive OPK just lets you know that your body is gearing up to O, but the only way to tell if you actually O'd is by temping, progesterone level checks, and/or ultrasound.


----------



## AngienDaniel

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad Brandy!! I am so happy that you got to see your little ones again too. I am going to post a photo of my tests. I am really nervous this time cause my belly and back and legs have been hurting since the day I stopped my period almost. Like they did last time. I am trying not to think about it. My hubby is so excited and so am I. I am very early along.. My ovulation day was either the 23rd or 24th.. That would make me only 2 weeks pregnant today. I also have NEVER found out so early. I have always had to wait until after I missed my period. I personally think my test lines are pretty dark for just 2 weeks along. I tested early only because I keep a journal on countdowntopregnancy.com and said I was going to start on the 10dpo cause I had lots of extra tests.
Do your animals treat you different Brandy? I have a little girl cat and she has started to climb on my belly and sprawl out and dig me with her claws. She has never laid on anyone before.. 
I decided to just take it easy and keep having faith. I really don't want to have faith in the two my hubby said he gave me earlier in the month, but I will focus on hoping for a healthy one.. :haha: I don't think I am cut out for twins but I don't mind having one.. The best part of this pregnancy is that I can get pregnant repeatedly and as long as I don't have a tubal pregnancy and lose my one good tube, I am going to be able to conceive naturally. Even if I have another miscarriage I know I am blessed to get those double lines and I will not stop thanking God for that mercy, even if I do lose it. I will keep putting my faith in God. 


Now, tell me what you guys think of my lines.. The bottom test is from 10dpo night urine, the top is 11dpo morning urine.. Today I am 11dpo..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad Brandy!! I am so happy that you got to see your little ones again too. I am going to post a photo of my tests. I am really nervous this time cause my belly and back and legs have been hurting since the day I stopped my period almost. Like they did last time. I am trying not to think about it. My hubby is so excited and so am I. I am very early along.. My ovulation day was either the 23rd or 24th.. That would make me only 2 weeks pregnant today. I also have NEVER found out so early. I have always had to wait until after I missed my period. I personally think my test lines are pretty dark for just 2 weeks along. I tested early only because I keep a journal on countdowntopregnancy.com and said I was going to start on the 10dpo cause I had lots of extra tests.
> Do your animals treat you different Brandy? I have a little girl cat and she has started to climb on my belly and sprawl out and dig me with her claws. She has never laid on anyone before..
> I decided to just take it easy and keep having faith. I really don't want to have faith in the two my hubby said he gave me earlier in the month, but I will focus on hoping for a healthy one.. :haha: I don't think I am cut out for twins but I don't mind having one.. The best part of this pregnancy is that I can get pregnant repeatedly and as long as I don't have a tubal pregnancy and lose my one good tube, I am going to be able to conceive naturally. Even if I have another miscarriage I know I am blessed to get those double lines and I will not stop thanking God for that mercy, even if I do lose it. I will keep putting my faith in God.
> 
> 
> Now, tell me what you guys think of my lines.. The bottom test is from 10dpo night urine, the top is 11dpo morning urine.. Today I am 11dpo..


Thats a solid line for being 11dpo. I think it's great! Are you going to have HCG checks? 

I am not a cat person at all... But we have a cat that is 9 years old my my husband adores him. But all the sudden he has to sleep on me everywhere I go it makes me nuts. I wake up and he is on me in bed! I dont allow pets on the beds lol. He knows something is up for sure.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hello LL- I haven't quite had the same experience as you nor am I quite 40 yet. What I do know if that your body can gear up to ovulate which is an LH surge but sometimes you may not actually ovulate and or you will release a egg that is of too low quality to fertilize.

The positive OPK is when your body senses the urge to ovulate. It doesnt confirm that you actually released the egg. However, if you're temping and using OPKs you can compare the 2 and know for sure that you have ovulated.

If you get a positive opk on say CD 14 and your temp is 97 in the morning and on CD15 you have a negative opk and your temp is 98 then you would be able to tell that you ovulated and the spiked temp should remain elevated until you reach menses.

I would use fertility friend if I was you to track your opks and temps so you get an idea of whether it is working or not.

I did clomid as well and had awful side effects. I had horrid ovulation pains and headaches that made me almost go insane. I was only on 50MG. Everyone reacts differently though.

Has your fertility doctor checked you AMH levels on CD3 to make sure your ovarian reserve is adequate?

Since time is of the essence it might be wise to do monitored cycles with ultrasound to be sure that you catch the egg at just the right time.


----------



## LLawson

@Navygrrl, thanks for the info. I have been doing the temp charting and he says everything looks like Im ovulating but hes never done an ultrasound or anything. I believe he tries every option before going on to other things because he does any other testing or procedures for free. Anyone having a TR with him gets free follow up care, including everything except IVF or meds. Which the Clomid only cost me 15.00 so thats not bad. I would say if I were paying, they would probably be doing alot more.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang, LLawson, you got a good deal there for sure.. Everything included?? Man, I couldn't get my reversal dr to talk to me when my belly got infected after the procedure.. :haha: You sure picked a good one. Even those small tests can run up the money. I heard Clomid with ovulation monitoring was a little expensive, so maybe that's why he hasn't offered it yet.

I am going to TRY to get the doctor I see tomorrow to start the number counter.. Last time I was pregnant, my first numbers were 25.. Yep....25.. I am nervous about that part.. Waiting for numbers is hard, especially when you have to try to brace your heart for bad news all while trying to remain positive. I am going to get him to do a test tomorrow if he will, or at least schedule me for one somewhere. These Army regulations for Tricare Prime are crazy sometimes. I will post as soon as I know. My appt. isn't until 5pm.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Dang, LLawson, you got a good deal there for sure.. Everything included?? Man, I couldn't get my reversal dr to talk to me when my belly got infected after the procedure.. :haha: You sure picked a good one. Even those small tests can run up the money. I heard Clomid with ovulation monitoring was a little expensive, so maybe that's why he hasn't offered it yet.
> 
> I am going to TRY to get the doctor I see tomorrow to start the number counter.. Last time I was pregnant, my first numbers were 25.. Yep....25.. I am nervous about that part.. Waiting for numbers is hard, especially when you have to try to brace your heart for bad news all while trying to remain positive. I am going to get him to do a test tomorrow if he will, or at least schedule me for one somewhere. These Army regulations for Tricare Prime are crazy sometimes. I will post as soon as I know. My appt. isn't until 5pm.


Ya I know the insurance through the military is pretty wonky and I hear its even different for the different forces and some just by location or base! What a crazy thing.

I wish you the best and think this is it for us girl ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

WOW!!! Lots of excitement on here today!!! Brandy-So Thankful that the munchkins are perfect! How scary! Angie Congrats on your BFP! I'm not a line judge, so no help there as I can not see anything unless its blazing lol Hope you get awesome #'s!!! Welcome to all the New members :) As for me, nothing new....2nd cycle of Soy Isos., 2dpo today starting Progesterone tonight...Hoping that bd on O-2 & O-1 was good enough, as DH picked O day to get a stomach bug along with a nasty attitude problem :/....Oh well, We'll eventually get it right ;P Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> WOW!!! Lots of excitement on here today!!! Brandy-So Thankful that the munchkins are perfect! How scary! Angie Congrats on your BFP! I'm not a line judge, so no help there as I can not see anything unless its blazing lol Hope you get awesome #'s!!! Welcome to all the New members :) As for me, nothing new....2nd cycle of Soy Isos., 2dpo today starting Progesterone tonight...Hoping that bd on O-2 & O-1 was good enough, as DH picked O day to get a stomach bug along with a nasty attitude problem :/....Oh well, We'll eventually get it right ;P Baby Dust to all!!!

:happydance: Lets hope you nailed it...... or he did :blush:


----------



## cupcakestoy

:blush: Who am I kidding? No embarrassment here....lol


----------



## LLawson

Hi Brandy. I am doing temp charts and everything is showing as ovulating. Im using cyclewatch and actually have to send a copy of my chart to the doctor every month so hes watching it closely. That being said, like you said the egg may not be healthy enough to fertilize or something else going on. I hope he will do some more tests soon if this doesnt work out this month. This is my first month on Clomid 100 mg. and with hope, I should be ovulating anyday now. I have had some headaches the last few days but didnt know if it was the Clomid because I finished that Thursday?
He has not checked my AMH. Im not even sure what that is, sorry? Im new to all of this. I did have to have the FST test done before the reversal is that about the same?
If you dont mind me asking, did you get pregnant on the Clomid and if so how many cycles did you have to take it?


----------



## LLawson

Hi, AngienDaniel, hes a very good doctor and Awesome at what he does and Awesome for including everything! He has people come from all over the world because of this and Im lucky enough to have him here locally so Im trying to be patient and go with what hes thinking but Im ready to rush everything!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Hi Brandy. I am doing temp charts and everything is showing as ovulating. Im using cyclewatch and actually have to send a copy of my chart to the doctor every month so hes watching it closely. That being said, like you said the egg may not be healthy enough to fertilize or something else going on. I hope he will do some more tests soon if this doesnt work out this month. This is my first month on Clomid 100 mg. and with hope, I should be ovulating anyday now. I have had some headaches the last few days but didnt know if it was the Clomid because I finished that Thursday?
> He has not checked my AMH. Im not even sure what that is, sorry? Im new to all of this. I did have to have the FST test done before the reversal is that about the same?
> If you dont mind me asking, did you get pregnant on the Clomid and if so how many cycles did you have to take it?

I actually got pregnant through IVF. We didn't have fertility issues other than my tubes were too short. I ended up with 3.0 and 3.0 and were unsucessfsul at keeping a baby even once it fertilized. 

There is many tests they do on CD3 they essentially tell you how many eggs you have left and what the quality is of the eggs.

The AMH would give an idea if you have a diminished reserve of eggs and if you're really working on borrowed time.

They are not that spendy either so if he is willing to request them then it might give you a better idea.

Also did your partner have an Sperm Analysis?


----------



## LLawson

Yes Brandy he had the sperm analysis and thats all good! Hes 10 yrs younger than me.&#55357;&#56876;
I will check into the AMH, Im surprised hes never mentioned it?
I see everyone using abbreviations for stuff that Im still not sure what it is. Is there a link on here that tells you what all these mean?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sure there is somewhere but I have never checked.. I just eventually decoded the stuff lol.

You're welcome to ask us if we say something that doesnt make sense thats for sure :) 

I am really bad about using abbreviations.


----------



## jasminep0489

Bless your heart, Brandy!!! I know that had to scare you to death! I truly think all is fine, just as you do. There are so many things you could bleed from. Keep up the faith!! Sent up a prayer for you! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Hope your journeys are short ones! :flower:

Angie.....:happydance: Bfp!!!!!

LLawson- You could probably search TTC abbreviations and you'll find a list either here on BNB or on google. There are so many though it's still hard to keep up with them all. :winkwink:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks everyone for the congrats..
Brandy, I am very confident that this one is a keeper! 
We decided to NOT ask for the numbers unless the doctor specifically asks us. I know that most times they are important after a reversal, but I decided that the worry would stress me more than I need to be, and for me to have faith means that I need to just let things be that I cannot control and trust in the God I believe in. 
I am going straight to Amazon and buy myself a doppler. I really feel that I am going to keep this baby, but even if I am wrong, I am gonna have one either way so it is worth the investment. 
The one thing I have changed and will try to get better at for this pregnancy is to drink more water. I hate drinking water. I am truly nervous about the shots I will have to take. Guess I will discuss all that tomorrow with my doctor. It really does help to blab to all you ladies about the bazillion things on my mind. I don't mean to be all talkative all the time. I just don't speak to anyone about us trying to have a baby. Not even my mom. They did not think it was a good idea to get the reversal so I don't bother telling them anything.
Anywho.. I AM EXCITED!! :happydance: 

LLawson, I am from Kentucky to!! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats..
> Brandy, I am very confident that this one is a keeper!
> We decided to NOT ask for the numbers unless the doctor specifically asks us. I know that most times they are important after a reversal, but I decided that the worry would stress me more than I need to be, and for me to have faith means that I need to just let things be that I cannot control and trust in the God I believe in.
> I am going straight to Amazon and buy myself a doppler. I really feel that I am going to keep this baby, but even if I am wrong, I am gonna have one either way so it is worth the investment.
> The one thing I have changed and will try to get better at for this pregnancy is to drink more water. I hate drinking water. I am truly nervous about the shots I will have to take. Guess I will discuss all that tomorrow with my doctor. It really does help to blab to all you ladies about the bazillion things on my mind. I don't mean to be all talkative all the time. I just don't speak to anyone about us trying to have a baby. Not even my mom. They did not think it was a good idea to get the reversal so I don't bother telling them anything.
> Anywho.. I AM EXCITED!! :happydance:
> 
> LLawson, I am from Kentucky to!! :haha:



I think I missed something somewhere... what shots do you have to take now that you have a BFP?

Oh I bought my doppler Sonoline B 3.0 off of Ebay for 55 shipped. I think it was more on amazon even with my prime account.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie OMG!!!!! COngratulations girl!! I am so excited for you!!!!

Brandy, so glad the babies are doing great!!


AFM, no TTC still. I am in the US still. I did get awesome news today! I went for an interview for a paralegal position and I got the job!! I start Friday!! This means that I will not be going to see Miguel anytime soon, but I will eb working with an immigration law firm. They asked me why immigration is a passion of mine, I told them about my husband. The attorney asked me a little about my case and immediately found the loop hole! I hope they will work something out with me and do our case. 

I don't comment much anymore, but I am here checking on my ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Angie OMG!!!!! COngratulations girl!! I am so excited for you!!!!
> 
> Brandy, so glad the babies are doing great!!
> 
> 
> AFM, no TTC still. I am in the US still. I did get awesome news today! I went for an interview for a paralegal position and I got the job!! I start Friday!! This means that I will not be going to see Miguel anytime soon, but I will eb working with an immigration law firm. They asked me why immigration is a passion of mine, I told them about my husband. The attorney asked me a little about my case and immediately found the loop hole! I hope they will work something out with me and do our case.
> 
> I don't comment much anymore, but I am here checking on my ladies!! :hugs:

Oh thats awesome Galvan!! The job and a potential chance at getting the immigration issue resolved :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats..
> Brandy, I am very confident that this one is a keeper!
> We decided to NOT ask for the numbers unless the doctor specifically asks us. I know that most times they are important after a reversal, but I decided that the worry would stress me more than I need to be, and for me to have faith means that I need to just let things be that I cannot control and trust in the God I believe in.
> I am going straight to Amazon and buy myself a doppler. I really feel that I am going to keep this baby, but even if I am wrong, I am gonna have one either way so it is worth the investment.
> The one thing I have changed and will try to get better at for this pregnancy is to drink more water. I hate drinking water. I am truly nervous about the shots I will have to take. Guess I will discuss all that tomorrow with my doctor. It really does help to blab to all you ladies about the bazillion things on my mind. I don't mean to be all talkative all the time. I just don't speak to anyone about us trying to have a baby. Not even my mom. They did not think it was a good idea to get the reversal so I don't bother telling them anything.
> Anywho.. I AM EXCITED!! :happydance:
> 
> LLawson, I am from Kentucky to!! :haha:

I'm with you on the struggling to drink enough water lol, BUt I would HAVE to KNOW the hcg #'s! I'm just obsessive like that lol I would stress more not knowing what was going on.....Enjoy being pregnant & hoping for a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> Angie OMG!!!!! COngratulations girl!! I am so excited for you!!!!
> 
> Brandy, so glad the babies are doing great!!
> 
> 
> AFM, no TTC still. I am in the US still. I did get awesome news today! I went for an interview for a paralegal position and I got the job!! I start Friday!! This means that I will not be going to see Miguel anytime soon, but I will eb working with an immigration law firm. They asked me why immigration is a passion of mine, I told them about my husband. The attorney asked me a little about my case and immediately found the loop hole! I hope they will work something out with me and do our case.
> 
> I don't comment much anymore, but I am here checking on my ladies!! :hugs:

Congrats on the Job!!! Amazing that God opened that door for you, given your struggles right now! Here's hoping that Miguel & you are reunited & ttc soon!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

AngienDaniel - don't remember if I said already, but congrats!!! I'm KMFX that this is your keeper. I understand about not talking to people about TTC. Most people don't even know that I had a TR, and some don't even know that I had a TL in the first place and just think DH and I don't want a baby. :(

Galvan - Congrats on the job! And it sounds like just the perfect job for you right now. I'm happy they were able to find a loophole and I hope your family is reunited soon. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, that is a great coincidence for you.. You are either one lucky chick to get a job that could reunite you and your love, or the Man upstairs has His eye on you.. Either way, your news is great news!!

Cupcake, at first I wanted to know the numbers, but with the miscarriage already this year, I decided that there isn't anything I can do with those numbers except wait and stress. Now I just have to wait out the weeks and there is only the normal worries of finding out you are pregnant.

Brandy, a few years ago I had a couple of blood clots in my right lung. They never figured out why or how I got them. Pregnancy can give blood clots and the risk is higher for people that have already had them, so from about 6 weeks pregnant until about 6 weeks after birth, I will have to take a blood thinner (and Lovenox does not pass through the blood to a baby.) You give it to yourself everyday in the belly or the top of the hips. I am nervous about giving myself a shot in such a limited area every day for 8 months.. They say it bruises really badly and sometimes knots up. I knew I was going to have to do that from the beginning, but now it is a little more close.. :haha: The things we do to have a little one... :dohh:

Navy, I have told my mom that I am going to have a baby, but I think she just gives me the appropriate lip service.. ha ha.. I really didn't feel like it was their business. My mom had 4 kids and my younger sister has 6 kids. I only have two and wouldn't mind having a few more. I didn't feel like that was too big a deal, but they did. :haha:

My line is a little darker today. My hubby said I needed to keep peeing on those tests for just the morning hours and not be peeing all day long. :haha: My boobs are sore today. I also have been waking up with a HUGE appetite. My belly is growling all day. I can't seem to shake these headaches. They come and go, but are aggravating. I am assuming it is the progesterone taking over which is fine with me.

I am going to buy my Doppler today. The Chinese calendar says I am due a girl.. I have been due a girl almost all year.. :haha: Any of you ladies use the Chinese calendar??


----------



## ~Brandy~

I checked the chinese calendar for me but mine says boy... so either I have 2 boys or a mix or it's totally wrong lol who knows!


Ouch sorry about the blood thinner! I have heard of it actually luckily they only had me on aspirin.

You really do get used to the shots... I know it sounds silly but I would take the progesterone injection any day over these vaginal capsules they have me on... Even though the shot was huge and it was a muscle shot it was over with so quickly that I didnt have to stress about remembering 3x a day to insert something!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Brandy! Congratulations on your twins by the way! 
I went back and looked at my charts and my temp is not spiking until about 2 days after a positive LH test? Does that sound right? I believe there was only 1 (maybe 2) months that didnt look promising but the others did, the doctor had mentioned that.
After the reversal I was left with 7 cm on the right and 6 cm on the left. He did say after about 6 months of trying he would try other things. The Clomid is the first step and he had mentioned if that doesnt work maybe doing a Hysterosalpingogram and then a post-coital test.


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel, Im from the Frankfort area. What part of Ky. Are you from?
My husband and I have not told anyone that we had a TR. We both feel it will just put more pressure on us because my husband has no biological children and his parents have finally come to the conclusion that he wont after wanting him to for yrs. he has raised my 3 from a previous marriage and said if we never get another that he is happy with what he has so that means alot to me! There are not alot of guys out there that will do something like that. Obviously we wouldnt have had the TR if we didnt want to try though.
Anyway, we are keeping it a secret until or if we get pregnant to avoid more stress! LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am from a small town called Pikeville. A couple hours from Lexington. Small world huh?? :winkwink:

Can any of you ladies tell me if backache is normal? My back aches all day. It will stop for a few hours, and even though it isn't unbearable, it is uncomfortable.


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel, Ive heard of Pikeville, not sure if Ive ever been there but I trained a few guys from there when I worked at Toyota and I know they were a long way from home! They came from working in the coal mines and had their families still in Pikeville until they saved up enough to move them up here. It was really hard on them.
Yes, its a small world! I know a guy that actually lives in Washington state and my son met a girl from there a few yrs ago at a NYLC in Washington D.C. And they still communicate on facebook.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wish I had some type of symptom angie but I hear alot of people complain of back aches lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

I Really never had any symptoms at all until weeks after I found out I was pregnant each time....Everybody is different though...Brandy-Just enjoy not puking & being miserable lol Angie make sure you keep your Dr. appt. Too early for symptoms of Ectopic, but backache can be a sign of Bladder/kidney infection...Have them run a UA today......


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have heard that backache is a common symptom with girls here on BnB. I don't remember with my pregnancies. With my MC, I only had cramps due to my cyst.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have had 'symptoms' for quite a few days, but this backache/crampy feeling is like I have been sitting in one spot too long.. I have dizziness/nausea, I have sore cha chas.. they leak, (tmi) I actually have diarrhea, which is so not me as I usually am the opposite. My belly is always growling, my body is breaking out in acne, my chest is covered in green veins, I am bloated and look about 5 months along. I am restless and am not sleeping well because of weird dreams and pee pee time. I am also yawning and feel run-down all day. One other big thing.. Gas.. Oh my gosh, the gas.. I think that is 95% of the reason for early pregnancy cramping.
With both my previous pregnancies I never had a sign of any symptom... not a single one, so this plethora of nastiness is so different from what I remember. I have went to pee 6 times today. Also, these head pains are pretty ugh! I am keeping headaches for about 15 minutes at a time.

Side story: My hubby came home from work yesterday and we were standing in the kitchen and he walks by me and puts his hand on my belly, looks at me and says, "I love you." I was like, "I love you too." He said, "Yeah, I love you too, but I wasn't talking to you." :cry: I feel so honored to be his wife and friend. He is the biggest jerk alive. :haha:

Guess what else?? I bought my doppler today. Should get it this weekend. I know I cant use it for awhile, but I am not going to let one negative thought play out in this pregnancy. I will be able to use it. It's little sounds will make me rest easy some nights. I am going to hear my Babies' heartbeat with this thing and for the next 8 months, will be my most cherished material item.. besides food.. :dohh: I wrote babies' in a plural fashion, but it was truly unintended... :haha:

LLawson, my mom worked at the Toyota factory in Georgetown a few years ago.. My aunt Lana is a manager or something there... My mom lives there still. I have only been in Washington State since the first of May.. It's not too bad so far. I think that is a great idea about keeping it a secret. I can keep other people's secrets but I suck at keeping my own.. :haha: I blab and blab.. 

Cupcake, I pray I don't have a tubal pregnancy cause I only have one working one.. That would hurt me quite a bit. I would for sure be ivf 'ing it then.. that sounded kinda nasty huh? I should write it over, but you ladies know what I meant. 
Gotta go. I am cooking tacos for dinner and I need to shower and get ready for my dr visit.
I hope everyone has a good evening. I will let you guys know if I stuck with my decision to not get the numbers... it will be hard for Mrs. Worrywart..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, I'm so happy that all is well with your little ones:hugs:

Angie, :yipee::yipee::wohoo: I guess all that positive thinking worked!!! Also, who mentioned that a BFP always seems to show-up once the dr. appt is scheduled?:haha: I pray that you have a smooth 9 mo.:hugs: Looking forward to your update after your appt:thumbup:

Welcome LLawson! :hugs:

Galvan, congrats on the new job:thumbup: and what an unexpected blessing to have help with getting Miguel over to the US:happydance:

Cupcake, hope this soy cycle does the trick! I tried soy a long time ago...2 cycles..I think?! It's been so long, I can't remember. I do know it made O pains a lot stronger!

Afm, looks like I'm 3dpo today..which is a HUGE shock...I was still waiting for a +opk:haha: you'd think I'd have this figured out by now:dohh: I don't normally O until cd16-18, so started opks on cd13 (CB smileys)..test was negative, but when I ejected the test strip the line was quite dark! I thought wow! getting close, so I tested that evening and got the negative, but still a dark line. Next day...super light or no line..anyway, won't bore you further, but when FF gave me a line this a.m. I was shocked! In retrospect, my cm had completely dried up & (.)(.) are sore...always a tell-tale for me that O has occurred. I'm assuming had I done an OPK on cd12, it would have been positive:dohh:..looks like we did ok on the bd'ing, even though I didn't realize it was GO TIME. We did happen to bd the night of ovulation, but I didn't do the propped hips-thing like I would normally do at O:wacko:
Oh well:haha: see what happens this cycle and then ON TO CLOMID!

This thread is hoppin' hard to keep up with all the news:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Maybe that fluke of not doing what you always do faith did the trick!! Love surprise ovulations dont you? hah.

Angie I think I told you too that once you make a decision to get assistance with the doctor that alot of people get preggers!! I am so excited I know you will do just great. Remember not to flip out when you cant find the heartbeat.. I still cant sometimes.



On a side note speaking of dopplers. When I do find the HB I usually find one and go exploring for the other. Well their hb's were the same at the last appt so the doctor told me I had been finding both of them probably I just dont know it lol... so once I find one now and listen for a bit when they hold still I figure all is well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I have had 'symptoms' for quite a few days, but this backache/crampy feeling is like I have been sitting in one spot too long.. I have dizziness/nausea, I have sore cha chas.. they leak, (tmi) I actually have diarrhea, which is so not me as I usually am the opposite. My belly is always growling, my body is breaking out in acne, my chest is covered in green veins, I am bloated and look about 5 months along. I am restless and am not sleeping well because of weird dreams and pee pee time. I am also yawning and feel run-down all day. One other big thing.. Gas.. Oh my gosh, the gas.. I think that is 95% of the reason for early pregnancy cramping.
> With both my previous pregnancies I never had a sign of any symptom... not a single one, so this plethora of nastiness is so different from what I remember. I have went to pee 6 times today. Also, these head pains are pretty ugh! I am keeping headaches for about 15 minutes at a time.
> 
> Side story: My hubby came home from work yesterday and we were standing in the kitchen and he walks by me and puts his hand on my belly, looks at me and says, "I love you." I was like, "I love you too." He said, "Yeah, I love you too, but I wasn't talking to you." :cry: I feel so honored to be his wife and friend. He is the biggest jerk alive. :haha:
> 
> Guess what else?? I bought my doppler today. Should get it this weekend. I know I cant use it for awhile, but I am not going to let one negative thought play out in this pregnancy. I will be able to use it. It's little sounds will make me rest easy some nights. I am going to hear my Babies' heartbeat with this thing and for the next 8 months, will be my most cherished material item.. besides food.. :dohh: I wrote babies' in a plural fashion, but it was truly unintended... :haha:
> 
> LLawson, my mom worked at the Toyota factory in Georgetown a few years ago.. My aunt Lana is a manager or something there... My mom lives there still. I have only been in Washington State since the first of May.. It's not too bad so far. I think that is a great idea about keeping it a secret. I can keep other people's secrets but I suck at keeping my own.. :haha: I blab and blab..
> 
> Cupcake, I pray I don't have a tubal pregnancy cause I only have one working one.. That would hurt me quite a bit. I would for sure be ivf 'ing it then.. that sounded kinda nasty huh? I should write it over, but you ladies know what I meant.
> Gotta go. I am cooking tacos for dinner and I need to shower and get ready for my dr visit.
> I hope everyone has a good evening. I will let you guys know if I stuck with my decision to not get the numbers... it will be hard for Mrs. Worrywart..

How did your appointment go Chic? Anxiously awaiting Good News!!!:happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

AngienDaniel - I hope your appointment went well.

FF was having a promo/sale on facebook, so I went ahead and paid for a VIP membership for a year. DH says this means I'm definitely pregnant now, LOL. I had a dream that I was pregnant, but that probably means bupkus because I also dreamed that I was killed with poison nasal spray.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- How did your appt go?

Navy- He is probably right that&#8217;s how things work out lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, that poison nasal spray dream sounds like some of mine lately. ha ha

This is how my doctor appt. went ladies. I walk in and he is about 65 years old. Really nice. Foreign, of course. Everything goes well. I went there for a referral for the fertility specialist, but since I was pregnant I told him I needed an obgyn referral instead. He says, "Ok, we will get you a pregnancy test." I go pee in a cup, his wife/secretary performs the urine test, he comes back and says, "You are not pregnant." I said, "Yes I is so!!" He says, "We did two tests and both are negative." "I will make you an appt for just a regular ob checkup instead." I am stunned. Seriously. He then says, "Here, you can have the tests." I take them from his hand, look down and see two lines. I then tell him, "There are two lines on this test." He had just given me an eye test with 20 15 vision, so I know a line when I see one. We argue over there being a second line. I tell him it doesn't matter because time would tell if I was right and he was wrong and arguing would gain us nothing. Anyhow, I was right! The old buzzard! Can't see two little baby lines. I sent the photo of the test to a few people. Everyone says 2 lines. I am uploading it here for you ladies to see. The top is the test I took at the dr. The next is 10dpo 11dpo 12dpo 13dpo. The 13dpo is a few hours ago.
I was furious yesterday cause the one thing I have earned is the right to be pregnant if I am pregnant, not have some old blind dude tell me that I am loopy cause I see two lines and he doesn't.
He says I have some kind of infection, maybe RH, maybe just a bad yeast infection? He could not tell me which. Not sure what that is exactly, but he says it can interfere with implantation and cause early miscarriage, and is probably the cause of my backache. He did give me a referral for 200 tests even down to vitamin d check. I am going to have them done next Wednesday, per his advice that I wait until I start my period since I am not pregnant. Which I still say I most certainly am so! I do not need his extra stress though. I don't care if I have a miscarriage tomorrow, and he believe he was always right, this old dude is off his rocker if he thinks I will take his word over what my two eyes plainly see. No one is going to tell me I am not pregnant when I am. He actually said all these positives I have been getting are false. 

I have been sitting here for 16 months trying to have a baby, he is nuts if he thinks he can tell me he is right and I am wrong. I have worked hard for this pregnancy. The jerk!

Now what do you ladies think about my tests? 

My husband and I agree that we are not having any trouble getting pregnant, but we have not been able to keep one yet. Even if I have another miscarriage, which I most certainly pray I don't, at least it will probably be something I can work to fix easily. He has scheduled me for a complete workup. He said 200 tests. Thyroid, aids, rh, I don't think I am going to have any blood left.


----------



## Superstoked

That's pregnant to me!! Congrats my dear!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok so that whole thing just pissed me the hell off. The dude seriously has to be freaking blind.. is this a military doctor or one that is contracted? Either way they need to $hit can the guy and get someone else&#8230; That is just insane!! The tests are all blaring positive.

You know sometimes during this whole TTC fiasco I realize that I am probably more up to date than most doctors that graduated 20 years ago. It&#8217;s just so crazy&#8230;. A line is a line is a LINE! Since he wants to order 200 tests tell him to toss in 2 more and give you HCG and progesterone test.


----------



## Navygrrl

OMG how did you not throw things at the doctor. That test is obviously positive. It's not like a frigging OPK. Can the doctor who did your TR order an HCG for you at a Labcorp or something?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I was laughing so hard at the doctor's office. At first I was angry because he was telling me I was a liar and because his tests were expensive and home pregnancy tests are cheap, mine were obviously all false, or I was not reading them right. Then, I just felt sorry for him because the tests were obviously positive, and he has some serious issues to his physician abilities. I was not going to stand there and argue over something when I could see both lines so clearly and he truly did not see it. It might have been worse if he was lying just to be lying, but he really did not see it. It didn't help that he was trying to make me feel inferior to him though, and that is when I started to feel sorry for him instead of feeling upset. I did talk him into ordering me a serum test and I plan on going to the hospital to get it done tomorrow if my hubby gets off work early enough.
There is no way that many tests are going to be wrong. I read about chemical pregnancies and all that stuff on here yesterday so I understand the danger of testing early, but to be told I am not pregnant at all when the tests are so clear, made me upset.
He is a contracted doctor and I won't be going back there again if I can help it. :haha: Since he is my 'assigned pcp' I am supposed to go through him for certain things. I did get a check-up referral for the obgyn at the Madigan Army hospital, and I have all the tests I have to take at the different hospital, which I am going to try to do tomorrow. He said he could not request a progesterone test or I would have to pay for it, not knowing the cost I could not tell him to go ahead and order it. I want to have that test, but I am waiting for this pregnancy to play out really. I am praying I don't have another miscarriage and I can honestly say that I don't FEEL like I will because I feel differently this time, but I really don't know cause I do have the horrible backache I had last miscarriage. The only thing I know for sure is that the backache has been here since I got off my period and did not start suddenly. I sincerely FEEL pregnant. Feeling does not really mean a viable pregnancy though. He won't do an hcg test cause he says I am not pregnant. I will have to go and take the blood pregnancy test and rub it in his face before he would order one. :haha:

My period is not due until tomorrow. I found out a whole week before my period was even due. He says that isn't possible.
The doctor that did my hsg test told me that having that test could not unblock tubes and was shocked when, during my test my left tube unblocked and he saw it with his own eyes. 
Doctors get locked into their own superiority complexes and forget that other people have a brain to. Trial and error and learning comes from the ones who live it everyday. I have been peeing on those things for 18 months.... I know when there is a line. 
The doctor that did my hsg test is in West Virginia. 
I wish I did not have to go through the doctor here, but Tricare does not give you much choice since I opted for Prime instead of Standard. (With Standard you have co-pays, but with Prime, everything is covered. With Prime they pick your pcp, with Standard you can pick your own.) I just don't have the extra money to pay the medical bills that ttc would add up, so I chose Prime. Plus, because the Army hospital has a decreased cost IVF program, you have to have Prime coverage to be seen there. So I switched to Prime after we got here.

Anyhow, the tests are clearly positive. Those aren't even all the tests I have taken, those are only the first morning ones.. ALL the tests I have taken have been positive. I don't doubt that I am pregnant, but I do know that I found out more early than I ever have. This time was a 12/13 cycle with 12 days till I o'd and then my period is due tomorrow. It has been just 13 days since I ovulated. I am literally 3 weeks 5 days pregnant by doctor count and only 13 days by my o day. 
Even the hubby says today's test was way darker than the one I took on 11dpo and he had Lasik.. :haha:
I have the most horrible experiences with doctors.


----------



## Navygrrl

I thought you were on Tricare Prime, but I wasn't sure. It is such a pain in the patootie. When my 15 year old was born, I was told to bring him for a checkup when he was one week old because they wanted to make sure he was gaining weight and also since he was a little jaundiced. I had to make an appointment through Tricare and they couldn't get me an appointment for 6 weeks. Not having copays and having reduced cost IVF is a plus, though.

I hope you get good numbers at the hospital when you go. :) How long will it take for you to get results?


----------



## cj72

Angie!!!!Woooooooohooooooo! That doc is a senile ole geezer!! Congratulations my friend!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well having IVF doesn&#8217;t change the fact that I got my positive on the equivalent of 7DPO so it&#8217;s totally possible to get an early positive!

They did my egg retrieval on 7/10- That same day they fertilized the eggs. 7/15 -they put the eggs back in me fertilized. 7/17- First sign of a slight line. 7/19- obvious positive.


So tell him to shove it up his behind and you&#8217;re preggers&#8230; you should waltz in there in 6 months and show him your baby bump.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, I just found that same thing out a few minutes ago.. They want me to wait until I am 8 weeks before my first visit. Normally that wouldn't bother me, but with the headaches I am having, I can feel the difference in my blood pressure and quantity. I stay dizzy, my eyes feel full, I am keeping headaches. I am supposed to be on the blood thinners from 6 weeks, and I just won't put my life at risk over a few weeks. The months I was stuck on Coumadin was the worst of my life, and if I get any more blood clots I will be on every two day blood draws for the rest of my life. I will not risk that. They have an emergency ob clinic that takes walk ins until 3pm. I am going to take my hubby to work tomorrow and then get all these visits over with. First, I am going to go to the hospital for the serum test and all the other blood draw junk and get that over with, and then I am going to go to the emergency clinic and have them check my progesterone and hcg. I am still early enough that if my progesterone is low, taking it might still make a viable pregnancy. If not, I will be ready for next time. If I make it there early enough, I might get the results tomorrow. If not, worry will eat me alive until Monday..
I have to be honest and say that this backache has seriously got me worried though. If it were not for that, I would not have a single fear.


----------



## ~Brandy~

That&#8217;s great that you have a plan of attack Angie.. Can wait to see what the others say hopefully they aren&#8217;t blind.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Navy, I just found that same thing out a few minutes ago.. They want me to wait until I am 8 weeks before my first visit. Normally that wouldn't bother me, but with the headaches I am having, I can feel the difference in my blood pressure and quantity. I stay dizzy, my eyes feel full, I am keeping headaches. I am supposed to be on the blood thinners from 6 weeks, and I just won't put my life at risk over a few weeks. The months I was stuck on Coumadin was the worst of my life, and if I get any more blood clots I will be on every two day blood draws for the rest of my life. I will not risk that. They have an emergency ob clinic that takes walk ins until 3pm. I am going to take my hubby to work tomorrow and then get all these visits over with. First, I am going to go to the hospital for the serum test and all the other blood draw junk and get that over with, and then I am going to go to the emergency clinic and have them check my progesterone and hcg. I am still early enough that if my progesterone is low, taking it might still make a viable pregnancy. If not, I will be ready for next time. If I make it there early enough, I might get the results tomorrow. If not, worry will eat me alive until Monday..
> I have to be honest and say that this backache has seriously got me worried though. If it were not for that, I would not have a single fear.

 Being TR patient, saying to wait until 8 weeks is insane! Imperative to get HCGs drawn 2-3 times a week to rule out tubal pregnancy! What Morons!!! Do what you have to do to protect you & your little bean!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yeah, I am going to do a blood pregnancy test this time. :haha:
I have been researching back aches also and it seems to be a fairly common symptom. I have had the pain since my period left so I know it isn't miscarriage related, but I figure that it might mean something else like a bad infection that could affect my pregnancy. I am going to just accept that I am going to have back pain and account it to normal since it was not sudden and has been going since around ovulation time, and there is no bleeding. I just think this might be a symptom filled pregnancy. I am ok with that. I asked God for a baby, not for Him to make it easy after I got it.
I think I might start doing some yoga. I think I sit WAYY too much! I also did some checking up on progesterone and it's uses, and I just have to say, "I hope mine is not low." The chance of me taking it this time is void and I don't want to have another baby, I want to have this one!
Well, I have been online reading forums and backache articles and junk all day, I gotta get up and go drink another glass of yucky water, lay out something for dinner, and iron some dress pants.

Brandy, did you lose your appetite early? I wake up with my belly growling and then when I go to eat, I am disgusting at the thought of food. Then I stuff my fat face with a whole Tostino's Pizza.. with black pepper all over it. I am going to be the size of a house boat. I bought broccoli and end up eating a whole pizza... :blush: Sad...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its weird because I get the urge to eat when I am not even hungry!! I am planning my next meal before I have barely finished the last one lol. I haven&#8217;t gained anything thank god&#8230; But I gotta watch it haha. I wasn&#8217;t lucky enough to get morning sickness so that allows me to eat CONSTANTLY!


Dr said he doesnt expect me to get any sickness now because both of their placentas have taken over by now.

He said I could potentially develop aversion to certain foods but not morning sickness style.


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel I worked there from 1996-2006 on first and second, plant 1 Assembly and Delivered to plastics/paint so I met alot of people during all that. I may know thm. LOL my mom retired from there too. I liked my jobs but they left me with some permanent injuries....
I hope all your symptoms get better soon! Sounds like you are having it all!
Im dealing with some bad headaches with nausea. I had a neck/back injury that left me with some headaches when I get out of whack so I was thinking thats what these headaches were cause they are coming from the base of my neck and working around but after researching online today those are the same type of headache women are getting with clomid. Mine has been daily and worse at night and morning and my headaches from my neck never last that long so Im guessing it is the clomid..
I read where women say its better to take the clomid at night but my doctor told me to specifically take it in the morning and the pharmacist put it on the bottle so I did. Its been a week today since I finished my last clomid, has anyone else had headaches this long after their last pill? They seem to be getting worse, not better. Ive tried Ibuprofen and Aspirin with no help at all? I took 100 mg. dose


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel, sorry I didnt see these last posts before posting my last to you.
I used to get very bad UTI's My last one I did not have any of my regular symptoms so I didnt think anything about it.
My lower back hurt so bad and I started getting so dizzy and sick that I couldnt even hold my head up so we had to go to the ER. They told me I had a horrible UTI and that those were the most common symptoms but I had never had them with all the ones I had in the past.
They are also very common in pregnancies so I pray thats all you have going on and wish you luck with all this!
This is probably tmi but Ive had these for yrs and finally saw a doctor last year that told me to switch to Dove fragrance and die free for cleaning my private parts so I did and havent had a problem since!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> AngienDaniel I worked there from 1996-2006 on first and second, plant 1 Assembly and Delivered to plastics/paint so I met alot of people during all that. I may know thm. LOL my mom retired from there too. I liked my jobs but they left me with some permanent injuries....
> I hope all your symptoms get better soon! Sounds like you are having it all!
> Im dealing with some bad headaches with nausea. I had a neck/back injury that left me with some headaches when I get out of whack so I was thinking thats what these headaches were cause they are coming from the base of my neck and working around but after researching online today those are the same type of headache women are getting with clomid. Mine has been daily and worse at night and morning and my headaches from my neck never last that long so Im guessing it is the clomid..
> I read where women say its better to take the clomid at night but my doctor told me to specifically take it in the morning and the pharmacist put it on the bottle so I did. Its been a week today since I finished my last clomid, has anyone else had headaches this long after their last pill? They seem to be getting worse, not better. Ive tried Ibuprofen and Aspirin with no help at all? I took 100 mg. dose

I never get headaches and the whole time I was on it I felt like it was a month long headache. I ended up doing 6 cycles of it but it was broken up over 2 years as I couldnt stand the side effects.


----------



## jasminep0489

I didn't have morning sickness at all this time but had it bad with my two older children so I know exactly what you mean about eating everything. I never got to indulge while pregnant with them so this time I gained way, way too much weight with Eli.... 75-80 lbs I think! :blush: Now I'm struggling to get it off, but oh well, I'm happy regardless. Brandy, it worried me as well in the beginning because I wasn't showing symptoms except for the pulling sensations of the uterus stretching and some mild cramping. Happy to hear the babies are thriving! :flower:

Angie-My tailbone and back did hurt on and off (horribly so in the last two months) so I think the backache may be due to the hormones that loosen your bones, hips and such and gets you ready for the bigger months and the pushing. I hope all is well with this little one!! :flower:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am waiting for my hubby to get home so I can head out to the bazillion doctors I need to see today. I woke up this morning with another headache and backache. I feel like I stay in the tub to ease my sore muscles. I went back through my calendar and I have literally had this backache since the day after my period stopped. It is very stressful. I can't stand for long. It makes me feel like I did something to my back. The only time it goes away for any length of time is when I am sleeping. 
I decided to start a scrap book of baby stuff. appts and tests.. I told my hubby that I am going to ask for an hcg test today. I know it might sound bad, but I am getting emotionally attached to this pregnancy and I want to know that everything is going well. I feel safe with this pregnancy and I didn't with the other, but I am planning for this baby. Not that I didn't want the other one, I just knew that something was not right there from the beginning. My test today was MUCH darker than yesterday's test which I thought was odd. My period was due today. :haha:
I am confident that everything is ok with this little one, but I will admit that most of that feeling is faith. 
I just pray my first numbers are good. My last pregnancy the numbers were 25. I was 4 weeks. They were already on the drop before I even found out. If they are decent, I won't worry as much. Even though I will admit that I don't even know what decent is.
LLawson, I am not sure what kind of infection I have since the guy couldn't tell me. I am going to get that stuff looked at today. He couldn't even tell me for sure I had one, just that 'it looks like something might be going on there.' :haha: I wanted to tell him there was a lot going on there with me being pregnant, but he thought I was coo-coo already.

I am 4 weeks today. I truly think the worry and fear never ends. If I get to the office quickly enough today, I might get the results back before they close.
You guys that know something about pregnancy test lines, feel free to tell me the truth about mine. Are they dark enough? I am 14dpo today. This is the first day of my missed period. I am hoping I get past the 6 week mark and then I might not be so bad. I am gonna take it in weekly stages. :blush:

How in the world do women do this? I feel like my poor little heart is filled with worry and fear and so much hope.
My test from this morning is on the bottom. Wonder why it is so much darker than the one I took yesterday? I thought they only got really darker every few days???


----------



## Navygrrl

Those tests are obviously getting darker. Internet cheapies can take forever to show dark lines, though. As for why it's so much darker, you just might have caught it right after doubling or something. The good thing is that it's getting darker. :) I hope you are able to get results today and not have to wait over the weekend, but I feel that the faith that you have that this is a sticky bean is a wonderful sign as well.

AFM - OMG, I am having pain in my right ovary area. It sometimes feels like someone is trying to rip it out or something. I o'd from the right side this month, so I wonder if maybe it's a cyst or something. I've never had one, so I don't know what that would feel like. Ugh.


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel, Good luck to you today! I know how aggravating these things are. I havent had such an easy time since my reversal. It seems like nothing comes easy for me..
I took an Lh test today and theres a lines there but not as dark as the second one so I did a different type and its showing the same. Could you all tell me from your experience if this looks positive or not? I didnt know if it would be darker tomorrow or if this was it? 
Navygrrl, I had a problem with cysts and had to get shots to dissolve them a few times cause they were so big. They do feel just like ovulation pain to me and the bigger they get the worse the pain gets and tenderness but you can tell when they pop cause its almost an instant relief. I was having problems with regular periods too and if I missed a period, a cyst would form and if I missed another, another would form and they called it clustering cysts?


----------



## LLawson

Heres the ovulation tests do they look positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Navygrrl

LLawson said:


> Heres the ovulation tests do they look positive?

They don't look positive yet. The test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line for it to be positive.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Most girls do not even get a BFP till they are within a day or 2 of their period.. Most + tests come the day of or following a missed period. I seriously think you have a great BFP on your hands the tests are becoming darker. I rarely saw much of a difference from one day to the next and sometimes one looked slightly lighter than the day before&#8230; so it&#8217;s best to compare tests that are every other day even though I had to test every day.

You will do great! The early part of pregnancy sucks super bad all the what ifs and do I get excited. I still struggle with it. But day by day I am getting more confident in mine. Hun I wish you the best of luck but I am sure you wont really need it.



Navy- Did you do any medicated cycles this month? When I was on clomid I was sure I was going to have an appendix rupture or something.. Turns out it was cysts caused by the meds.


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navy- Did you do any medicated cycles this month? When I was on clomid I was sure I was going to have an appendix rupture or something.. Turns out it was cysts caused by the meds.

This is my second clomid cycle. I had a cd12 ultrasound and showed one follicle and no cysts. Could cysts have grown since then? I feel like I should already know this information, since I have spent so much time online researching everything with TTC, but I'm clueless.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Navy- Did you do any medicated cycles this month? When I was on clomid I was sure I was going to have an appendix rupture or something.. Turns out it was cysts caused by the meds.
> 
> This is my second clomid cycle. I had a cd12 ultrasound and showed one follicle and no cysts. Could cysts have grown since then? I feel like I should already know this information, since I have spent so much time online researching everything with TTC, but I'm clueless.Click to expand...

My cyst arrived right at ovulation. It was harmless and the pain subsided once it ruptured. I didn't feel it rupture but I was walking in a hunched over pain one second then all of the sudden OMG I could stand up lol. Mine only lasted a few days. It sure made it not so fun to BD.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My cysts popped up after I Oed as well, Navy. They hurt like hell, but like Brandy says, they bust and you go from PAIN to no pain at all in seconds.


----------



## cj72

Nice lines Angie!! 

Navy, I always get them on clomid. Sometimes for 2 mo in a row!

Cd14 today and its a clomid cycle :) Great timing on bd so far. 3 of the last 4 days and pos smiley opk for me. Thats tonight or tomorrow from past experience :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Nice lines Angie!!
> 
> Navy, I always get them on clomid. Sometimes for 2 mo in a row!
> 
> Cd14 today and its a clomid cycle :) Great timing on bd so far. 3 of the last 4 days and pos smiley opk for me. Thats tonight or tomorrow from past experience :)

Better get busy!

AFM- I have to admit I want EVERYTHING and anything that is salty.. it's gross but I think I just ate about 1/2 a jar of green olives with pimentos... straight from the jar with a spoon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- I think you asked about the abbreviations for the site previously? I found a thread that share their meanings ;) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## AngienDaniel

Ok Chicks!
Here are the results.. There is the beginning of a pregnancy. My numbers are 65. I had an ultrasound, but I am way to early to tell anything. I am to go back Sunday after 2pm and see if my numbers have doubled. I have to say that after the day I have had I wish I had not got the numbers. 
I went to the ob clinic, got the lab work and the ultrasound, was at Burger King getting dinner, and the lady calls says my numbers are over 10,000 for me to come right back. I fight my way through an hour of traffic, get there and the doctor says the lab misread the results and my numbers are 65. Big difference from 10,000. I have the worst luck with doctors.

I will go back Sunday and get the numbers. If they are doubled I will assume I will get to carry this pregnancy and not be so worried. If they are not, then I will distance myself from the upcoming loss and try to find the will to try again. I am so tired of being stressed. I don't even know if 65 is a good number for 3 weeks 6 days??? I was going to look it up, but I am afraid to. :nope:

I hope everyone else is well... Oh and my urine tests were fine! AND... my backache is not so insistent.. It is still there, just not as bad.

Oh and I got my doppler today!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

I think 65 is a great starting number, especially since you are only 3 weeks, 6 days. I'll KMFX that your numbers double like they are supposed to.

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

According to that chart, the average HCG level for 3 weeks, 6 days is 50, and the range is 25-100, so I think your number looks good. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Navy. I am worried, but really I am just ready for whatever comes my way. The doctor said today that it is a small matter to get a baby to stick when you are having no trouble conceiving. He is right. I am very blessed to have conceived 2 times in the last 6 months. I need to stop being an idiot and start appreciating the fact that I am very lucky. I have been so dumb with not fully understanding just how very blessed I have been. When I say stupid, cry-baby stuff, one of you girls need to put me in line.
If they double, that is great. If they don't I will pray and ease my heart with God and move on.

Just 2 days and I will know. Plus, it's the weekend so the days will slide by quickly. I will let you guys know on Sunday night or Monday morning... whenever I get the result. 

Have a great weekend everyone! Again, thanks for the numbers Navy, they have helped give me a little bit of hope. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Thanks Navy. I am worried, but really I am just ready for whatever comes my way. The doctor said today that it is a small matter to get a baby to stick when you are having no trouble conceiving. He is right. I am very blessed to have conceived 2 times in the last 6 months. I need to stop being an idiot and start appreciating the fact that I am very lucky. I have been so dumb with not fully understanding just how very blessed I have been. When I say stupid, cry-baby stuff, one of you girls need to put me in line.
> If they double, that is great. If they don't I will pray and ease my heart with God and move on.
> 
> Just 2 days and I will know. Plus, it's the weekend so the days will slide by quickly. I will let you guys know on Sunday night or Monday morning... whenever I get the result.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! Again, thanks for the numbers Navy, they have helped give me a little bit of hope. :hugs:

They got to start somewhere...I'm with Navy, looks good to me :) Hope times flies & your numbers triple with next draw.... remember, you are having twins.... lol Fx'd for you sweetie!!!!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Brandy! I looked but didnt find anything.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie no lie that # is just fine. Even within all the IVF threads I am a member with the doctors want your first draw to be 50 the day of your missed period.

None of us will be able to provide you comfort or security I know the 2nd # is what will do it for you... I have been there.

And girl btw you're not being a cry baby about anything. We all have our own issues we deal with in our fertility or lack of ability to get the baby to stick... If its worth you mentioning its worth talking about.


----------



## GalvanBaby

65 is a great number!!! Mine was 40 at 4w2d. I will be checking here USnday for your doubling betas. Congrats Angie!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLawson

Well my O test today was alot lighter than yesterday so I wonder if I missed it or if I didnt ovulate at all? Will the test strip get a little darker even if you dont ovulate? I test the same time everyday and have all week and Thursday it showed up lightly and yesterday it was much darker like the pic above but today its lighter to where you can hardly see it at all? Im so confused? Im horrible at this stuff. I was hoping with 100 mg clomid that I would at least ovulate?
Ive also had quite a bit of discomfort in my ovaries yesterday and today like ovulation pain but nothing excruciating like most people say when you are on clomid?


----------



## cj72

cupcakestoy said:


> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Navy. I am worried, but really I am just ready for whatever comes my way. The doctor said today that it is a small matter to get a baby to stick when you are having no trouble conceiving. He is right. I am very blessed to have conceived 2 times in the last 6 months. I need to stop being an idiot and start appreciating the fact that I am very lucky. I have been so dumb with not fully understanding just how very blessed I have been. WheI say stupid, cry-baby stuff, one of you girls need to put me in line.
> If they double, that is great. If they don't I will pray and ease my heart with God and move on.
> 
> Just 2 days and I will know. Plus, it's the weekend so the days will slide by quickly. I will let you guys know on Sunday night or Monday morning... whenever I get the result.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! Again, thanks for the numbers Navy, they have helped give me a little bit of hope. :hugs:
> 
> They got to start somewhere...I'm with Navy, looks good to me :) Hope times flies & your numbers triple with next draw.... remember, you are having twins.... lol Fx'd for you sweetie!!!!Click to expand...

I agree, great numbers! I hope its triplets!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang, CJ!! You want me to have a seizure?? 

Guess what? My back has almost completely stopped hurting. I got numbers to get tomorrow.. Kinda nervous.. 

Hope everyone is doing good this Saturday night..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Dang, CJ!! You want me to have a seizure??
> 
> Guess what? My back has almost completely stopped hurting. I got numbers to get tomorrow.. Kinda nervous..
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good this Saturday night..

Not sure when you go in today but I cant wait to hear the update. So glad that you're starting to find some back relief that has to be miserable.

You'll do great today!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Angie~
Glad your back is feeling better :) Good luck with your lab draw today!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX Angie. Also, I found your backache. Apparently it moved to my house, LOL.


----------



## Mommabrown

LLawson said:


> Well my O test today was alot lighter than yesterday so I wonder if I missed it or if I didnt ovulate at all? Will the test strip get a little darker even if you dont ovulate? I test the same time everyday and have all week and Thursday it showed up lightly and yesterday it was much darker like the pic above but today its lighter to where you can hardly see it at all? Im so confused? Im horrible at this stuff. I was hoping with 100 mg clomid that I would at least ovulate?
> Ive also had quite a bit of discomfort in my ovaries yesterday and today like ovulation pain but nothing excruciating like most people say when you are on clomid?

I am almost certain you proabably Ovulated. I hated the strips were you had to compare color I always used Clearblue Ovulation Kit and it gave you a smiley face when you were Ovulating. Hope this helps!


----------



## cj72

Lol Angie :) Cant wait to hear your numbers today!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, praying for good news today:hugs:

LLawson, were you testing twice a day or just once? For myself, personally, I have to test twice a day or I can easily miss my surge. I'm one of those with a short LH surge..never one for having days of +opks...it's more like HOURS. If I'm not mistaken, I think our very own Jojo has mentioned the same thing. ANYWAY, it does sound like you O'd (do you temp?..that will tell for sure.) But *IF* there's a next cycle, try to test twice daily....like 10am and 6pm...or something like that:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had to resort to using the smileys it seemed to be the only way that I would catch ovulation.

Waiting for your great news angie :)


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies! FaithHopeLove, I have been testing once a day. I will definetely try twice a day next time.
My temp is usually very consistent until I get a surge when ovulating. This month its been all over the place since taking the clomid so Im confused with that too. My temps starting the 1st day of clomid and on are: 97.7, 97.3, 97.7, 97.1, 97.4, 97.3, 97.5, 97.7, 97.6, 97.1, 98.0, 97.7, 97.9, 98.0, 98.0
Normally they are all about the same everyday until I ovulate?
The day I had the faint lines my temp was the 97.9
Im 10 days past my last clomid.


----------



## cj72

Llawson, I use the smiley opks too. I test around 1pm and again around dinner time 6-7 pm. I can be pos at lunch and neg by dinner


----------



## LLawson

I had no idea those even exsisted until you all told me. That does sound so much easier! I will definetely buy some. I was using first response and some from the internet. Ive been doing both so I could compare the two. Smileys sound so much easier!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well Ladies, the numbers are............177!!!
More than doubled the doctor said. She said I have to come back Tuesday for another draw to rule out ectopic, but we are a go!

This pregnancy is gonna stick, I think. :happydance:

Thanks for all of your encouragement Ladies. You guys made this bearable. I am glad I have you guys to chat at. One more number on Tuesday and I think I will stop with the numbers. 

How are the twins Brandy?

I couldn't use opks, they always give me two lines.

I have decided to just let things play out in pregnancy land at my house. I am excited and thinking positively. I am only 4 weeks and 1 or 2 days.. Still early and so much can happen. I am just taking one day at a time. No sickness, just headaches, cramps and backache a few times a day, VERY sore nipples, and I have to go all the time. I am not going to have nausea with sickness. I have not with any of my pregnancies, but I do have dizziness. I have absolutely no sexual desire. I want to sleep, but I mostly yawn all day. It seems so surreal. I can't really believe it yet. Oh, I also dream a lot and have trouble sleeping for long periods of time. 
I have my first 'real' doctor visit October 24th I think. I will get an ultrasound then. I will get a few since I am high risk. I will get seen every 2 to 3 weeks they say. I think I will actually get seen for the next few weeks every week. Since we only have one vehicle, things are going to be busy with the truck shuffling. :haha:

It feels strange.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Well Ladies, the numbers are............177!!!
> More than doubled the doctor said. She said I have to come back Tuesday for another draw to rule out ectopic, but we are a go!
> 
> This pregnancy is gonna stick, I think. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all of your encouragement Ladies. You guys made this bearable. I am glad I have you guys to chat at. One more number on Tuesday and I think I will stop with the numbers.
> 
> How are the twins Brandy?
> 
> I couldn't use opks, they always give me two lines.
> 
> I have decided to just let things play out in pregnancy land at my house. I am excited and thinking positively. I am only 4 weeks and 1 or 2 days.. Still early and so much can happen. I am just taking one day at a time. No sickness, just headaches, cramps and backache a few times a day, VERY sore nipples, and I have to go all the time. I am not going to have nausea with sickness. I have not with any of my pregnancies, but I do have dizziness. I have absolutely no sexual desire. I want to sleep, but I mostly yawn all day. It seems so surreal. I can't really believe it yet. Oh, I also dream a lot and have trouble sleeping for long periods of time.
> I have my first 'real' doctor visit October 24th I think. I will get an ultrasound then. I will get a few since I am high risk. I will get seen every 2 to 3 weeks they say. I think I will actually get seen for the next few weeks every week. Since we only have one vehicle, things are going to be busy with the truck shuffling. :haha:
> 
> It feels strange.

Glad your Numbers are doing great!!! Hope all continues to go well, But I personally would continue labs until the pregnancy is seen in uterus, just to be on the safe side....I believe you can have positive thoughts that everything will go well, but still be cautious just the same.....Keep us updated!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Well Ladies, the numbers are............177!!!
> More than doubled the doctor said. She said I have to come back Tuesday for another draw to rule out ectopic, but we are a go!
> 
> This pregnancy is gonna stick, I think. :happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all of your encouragement Ladies. You guys made this bearable. I am glad I have you guys to chat at. One more number on Tuesday and I think I will stop with the numbers.
> 
> How are the twins Brandy?
> 
> I couldn't use opks, they always give me two lines.
> 
> I have decided to just let things play out in pregnancy land at my house. I am excited and thinking positively. I am only 4 weeks and 1 or 2 days.. Still early and so much can happen. I am just taking one day at a time. No sickness, just headaches, cramps and backache a few times a day, VERY sore nipples, and I have to go all the time. I am not going to have nausea with sickness. I have not with any of my pregnancies, but I do have dizziness. I have absolutely no sexual desire. I want to sleep, but I mostly yawn all day. It seems so surreal. I can't really believe it yet. Oh, I also dream a lot and have trouble sleeping for long periods of time.
> I have my first 'real' doctor visit October 24th I think. I will get an ultrasound then. I will get a few since I am high risk. I will get seen every 2 to 3 weeks they say. I think I will actually get seen for the next few weeks every week. Since we only have one vehicle, things are going to be busy with the truck shuffling. :haha:
> 
> It feels strange.

haha I LOVE LOVE LOVE It!!:happydance::happydance:


You've got your sticky bean for sure. I seriously thought I was going to have to sleep through the entire 9 months until 3 days ago I all of the sudden have energy! I really hope that the engery sticks around for a while.

But the exhaustion is almost unbearable so glad I dont have little ones to care for because on the weekends I was sleeping 12-16 hours a day for about 5 weeks.


----------



## LLawson

Congrats AngienDaniel, Im not sure what all that means yet but Im learning alot from you ladies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Angie!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Sticky bean!!!! Are you doing another Beta or waiting for the u/s?

How are the twinsies, Brandy?


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM and the twins- No news I assume is good news! I got to see them just last Tuesday at 10weeks and they were dancing all over! But I have my Genetics Testing this Tuesday which will also include another Ultrasound and then blood testing... which is suppose to give me the gender of the babies within the next 2 weeks so I am pretty stoked about that!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am doing another beta on Tuesday evening. I am pretty sure this is a sticky baby. I feel my body changing. I feel it most with the headaches and the sharp stabby jerks in my belly.

I bet you are stoked Brandy! The lady asked me if I wanted genetic testing and I said no.. Is that what you are getting? How far do I have to be to get ultrasound proof of baby? How far do I have to be to hear heartbeat? I try not to look that stuff up because there are too many negative things to read and not many positive. I get obsessed when I feel there is something that MIGHT happen, so I just stay away from all of it. What I don't know can't hurt me. :haha: At first I would have sworn this baby was a girl, but now I am not so sure. I am not sure I want to know at all. I am not very good with secret things though. :winkwink: 
I am starting a scrapbook. We already have had the names for about a year and even when I had the miscarriage earlier this year, we already knew what we are going to name either one. I will mark the loss in this one's scrapbook, and if something happened to this one, I will mark it in the next one's scrapbook. That way the little one will know just how very wanted they are and that God picked them to be the one to make us happy.
We are gonna name a girl Ava Estelle and a boy Nicholas Edward. I want Liam Edward, but that might be hard to get the hubby to change. He wants Guinivere Estelle. Hopefully I can talk him into seeing things my way.. :haha:


----------



## cj72

Great news Angie! You should be getting an u/s next week to confirm the baby is in the right place. Then you'll have a pic to show that quack of a doc from earlier!


----------



## Superstoked

Yay!! Congrats on the numbers :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

HA HA... That doc is a goof. I figured to just go have that serum blood test for him come Tuesday or Wednesday and let the results speak for me. I hope I don't have to go back there.


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, congrats Angie awesome news. As for me the hubby and I was approved for a loan, so happy we got it. Now I can call and schedule my second surgery for February. I'm so excited, can't wait to ttc again :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so glad for you, Momsbaby! I know how excited I was when I got approved for our loan for the procedure. That was such a good day. February is a great month for trying to have babies!! :winkwink:


----------



## floppyears

Congrats Angie!

Super, so nice to see you honey, good to hear your happy. Sorry for your loss

JoJo, yay for the go ahead! 

Flutter, nice to see you hugs. How have you been?

Jamine, hugs and hello

Faith, it is my prayer that clomid will have no side effects and you will be blessed soon.

Mrs. Truth(Shay) what is up girlie? 

Welcome newbies 


Afm- TR miracle blessing is 15 months and such a bundle of joy. She brings so much to our family. I have 2 in college, 1 in high school, 1 5th grade last year of elementary school.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Ladies!!

Got my surgery date! September 24. Getting internet next week so hopefully I'll get on more often!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Yes genetics testing is what the Harmony test is. I really want it done because if there is something wrong I want to be prepared to care for a child with special needs. I think it would be better mentally to prepare ahead of time. Also if there is a heart disorder that requires immediate surgery and such I really need to plan with the right people prior to the birth. I am at a higher rate for that. You need to be about 5 weeks or your HCG levels over 1500 to view the pregnancy in the uterus. This doesnt show the heartbeat though probably just the sac. The fetal pole and the HB will appear around 6 weeks.

Brandi- CONGRATS!! Thats just around the corner :) 

AFM- I have my Harmony test tomorrow and my NT scan!! I also am meeting with the periontologist. I get worked up right before every scan because I am so afraid something is wrong :( But I felt better when I got home from work and listened to the babies on my doppler!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, good luck at your scan. Can't wait to find out what your Lil ones are!!!

Brandi, that is awesome!! Surgery is very close!!

Momsbaby, COngrats on getting the loan!

Navy, How are you lady?

AFM, still no TTC. I am loving my new job. I am not sure when we will be able to TTC. I started working for an immigration law firm. Today, I was talking to the attorney and she said that USCIS is backlogged on lots of things so it will more than likely be over a year before OH can come home. :cry:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi & Brandy(lol) So excited for both of you ladies!!!! Good luck on your scan & labs! I'm voting 2 sweet little girls in there :)

Gavan~Hugs to you* Glad you are enjoying your job though, maybe it will help you get answers & help time go by more quickly...

Faith, We are cycle buddies right? 8dpo today here.....Are you going to test or wait for AF? I usually wait, but for some reason I want to test Wednesday? Think its just because I never do anymore & feel the need to POAS!(other than Opks)

Angie-Still doing ok? Have you spread the word yet? lol

Navy & CJ- How are you ladies doing? 

Sorry If I missed alot of you gals, our thread seems to be growing, which only means more BFPs to celebrate!!! Baby dust to everybody!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, a year is a long time. I hope you find a way to shorten it.

Cupcake, of course I have told everyone I know! I almost didn't because of the miscarriage before, but I figure that being pregnant is nothing to be ashamed about, and if I were to have a miscarriage, I won't be ashamed of that either...:haha: If it makes other people feel awkward... I am sure they will not feel as awkward as I..

I have to get up at about 4am to take my hubby to work. He has training for the next few weeks and we only have one vehicle so if I want to see a doctor tomorrow I gotta get up. BLARGH!

Headed to bed... I will tell you ladies my news tomorrow. 

Yes, I know it is 8pm, but I am old and tired.. :haha:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Galvan, a year is a long time. I hope you find a way to shorten it.
> 
> Cupcake, of course I have told everyone I know! I almost didn't because of the miscarriage before, but I figure that being pregnant is nothing to be ashamed about, and if I were to have a miscarriage, I won't be ashamed of that either...:haha: If it makes other people feel awkward... I am sure they will not feel as awkward as I..
> 
> I have to get up at about 4am to take my hubby to work. He has training for the next few weeks and we only have one vehicle so if I want to see a doctor tomorrow I gotta get up. BLARGH!
> 
> Headed to bed... I will tell you ladies my news tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, I know it is 8pm, but I am old and tired.. :haha:

LoL I'm sure I'll be shouting it from the mountain tops too! Getting up with the Chickens is NOT fun, but We have to get up at 230am, since dh has to be at work @ 330am :/ Of course, I can't go back to sleep, so I use the "quiet" time to do paperwork, clean or catch up on line lol ;) Does make for a long day tho....We are in bed by 9pm lol Guess we are "old" too lmbo


----------



## AngienDaniel

I know I am old. The hubby said he is going to bed as soon as he gets home from work today. I don't think I am going to make it that long. I am so tired this morning. My head is constantly aching, and I am not sure if it's just from the baby or from the lack of caffeine. I am nervous about my test today. I think I am going to be scared forever. Every backache, every 'I didn't have to pee much today.' It is too stressful. I think I am going to take to sleeping the day away just so I will have less time to stress out. Plus, I am going to kill my two kittens if they don't stop eating my flowers.. Little pests!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- GL today you wont need it though!

Everyone else have a fabulous day and baby dust to all!

AFM- I am doing my NT and Harmony test in 2 hours&#8230; so excited that I get to see the babies for a long time during the ultrasound! Oh and I just noticed I am finally a lime yahoo!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

We need updates Brandy & Angie! :)


----------



## cj72

4 dpo and saw if Im preg then my edd would be May30th. We had great timing this cycle, but cheri22 said June baby. Guess well see how that goes :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!

During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldn&#8217;t sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.

Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!


The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yay! Glad for the good news Brandy!

I'm getting so excited for my reversal. My pre-op is next Tuesday and surgery the Tuesday after. Can't wait to start trying again!


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!
> 
> During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.
> 
> Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!
> 
> 
> The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

Yay!!!! You may end up having twins that are 8 pounds each if they keep growing like that! :) Good job Mom! Happy to hear such good news!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy that is awesome news. Grow babies grow!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!
> 
> During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.
> 
> Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!
> 
> 
> The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Yay!!!! You may end up having twins that are 8 pounds each if they keep growing like that! :) Good job Mom! Happy to hear such good news!!!Click to expand...

Oh my LOL my other 2 that were singletons were 7.1 and 6.13 Not sure how I am going to pack 2 8lbsers in there :dohh:


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!
> 
> During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.
> 
> Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!
> 
> 
> The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Yay!!!! You may end up having twins that are 8 pounds each if they keep growing like that! :) Good job Mom! Happy to hear such good news!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my LOL my other 2 that were singletons were 7.1 and 6.13 Not sure how I am going to pack 2 8lbsers in there :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL I'm sure you could just push your belly around in a stroller for the last 4-5 weeks....I'm all for healthy babies, BUT 16 pounds of baby at once would be a bit much I think lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!
> 
> During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldnt sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.
> 
> Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!
> 
> 
> The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> Yay!!!! You may end up having twins that are 8 pounds each if they keep growing like that! :) Good job Mom! Happy to hear such good news!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my LOL my other 2 that were singletons were 7.1 and 6.13 Not sure how I am going to pack 2 8lbsers in there :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm sure you could just push your belly around in a stroller for the last 4-5 weeks....I'm all for healthy babies, BUT 16 pounds of baby at once would be a bit much I think lolClick to expand...

I am thinking 2 6lbers... atleast they are not considered premie really. The average baby weight back in the 50's and 60's was only 6lbs now it's 8lbs.. might have something to do with our obsession for food.

Mine included haha!


Speaking of which I read studies on children that are attracted to the foods their parents ate when they were pregnant. Mine is going to come out with a worldly palate!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a friend who has IVF twins. Her girls were 7lbs 4oz and 8lbs 3oz.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, thats Awesome news! It sounds so fun to be having twins!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello Chicks!!
I wish I could give you my new numbers but I don't have them yet. My hubby and I went to bed at 5pm yesterday and didn't get up until this morning so I missed the doctors call. I have to wait until 9am. :dohh:

Brandy, that is great about your test. I also think you will have boy/girl twins. They seem to be the most common and in my opinion, the best result. If I were gonna have twins I would pray for boy/girl twins.

Also, I will have some serious explaining to do when this little one comes out eating like me. My hubby will be wondering which Mexican I hoodwinked him with. :haha: When I am hungry now, I eat hot and spicy.. I have gained 5 lbs already. I was 126 and now I am 131.. I told the doc that it just ain't right. I don't even eat that much. My appetite has been blah, but I am getting bigger already!

My back is still hurting, but at my ultrasound yesterday the doc said my uterus was thickening well and I think that is why my back hurts so badly. It has thickened so much since last week. It was a half a centimeter last Fri and now it is a full centimeter. I asked her was it normal and she said, "Probably for you." I have decided to not get any more numbers drawn. I am going to go back to the doctor next Thursday when I am 5 1/2 weeks and have another ultrasound. The doc should be able to see what needs to be seen then. She still didn't see anything yesterday. The numbers stress me and I imagine the worst scenario. I just don't think it makes much difference really, and it damages my peace of mind. If the numbers aren't rising there is nothing that can be done anyway. If my back ache was the onset on impending doom, I figure the doom is taking it's time.. :haha: I have noticed that when the backaches come on, so do the headaches. I really think they are hormonal.
I am just proud I made it past the days I miscarried last time. 
I keep having these dreams about this little girl. Not sure if it's because I secretly want a little girl or what. I actually would prefer a little boy, I thought.. 
I had a dream the other night that I had just had a little girl and was deciding on what to name her. I was sitting next to my hubby's ex wife and she had just had a baby to, a little boy that was Asian mixed. We were deciding together what to name our children. :haha: We don't speak to her irl...EVER. I think pregnancy dreams are so strange. My hubby's brother does have a longterm Asian girlfriend. 
Both my babies weighed 6lbs 4 oz.. I am small framed though. I think I look strange pregnant and think everyone else is beautiful.. :blush: I know it's tmi but I finally am starting to get an increase in fluid. I was worried because I had lost all my desire and was just not interested in any way. I have always been a very physical person and the idea that I would have to go through this whole pregnancy not wanting to touch my husband was starting to weigh on my mind. I am glad my desire is starting to return as my energy is starting to diminish. :haha: I figure you can't have everything perfect.
I know you ladies probably did not need to know that, but I truly did not understand how much my "new pregnancy age" was going to affect my body. I have realized that I am not 19 anymore, and not only realized it, but accepted it as truth. I figured that I was still young enough to have babies so it wasn't going to be too much different, but it is. I stay tired. My body aches... the only thing more stable (most days) are my emotions. Everything else is cooky. Pregnancy at an older age is definitely more noticed. 

I will be back in an hour or so to let you guys know my numbers..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, it looks like I am losing this baby too. My numbers are slowly going down. I will begin following the numbers down instead of wishing they were rising,. I am going to take a break with babies. I just can't deal with it anymore. I also am going to take a short break from the forum. I can't do anything right and I am tired of trying. Thanks girls for helping me when I needed it.
God bless. 
I will check back in a couple of weeks to find out about your little ones Brandy!


----------



## LLawson

AngienDaniel I am so sorry for what you are going through. Ive never been in that situation so I cant say, I know how your feeling, I dont! I do know how your feeling as far as getting pregnant though. I want this more than anything and it seems like its just not happening! I thought with the clomid surely something would happen but my temps are slowly going down so Im sure Im not pregnant this time....Im not even sure if I ovulated at all which is strange that I was before the clomid and then on Clomid maybe I didnt?
On a different note, this is probably tmi but have you tried Fertile Cm? Ive been taking it for a few weeks and WOW is all I have to say. I feel like things are flowing like Im a teenager again. I havent been taking the full amount either. You are supposed to do 3 pills a day. Ive been doing 2 a day. The only bad part is you have to drink at least 64 ozs of water a day and Im not a water drinker so Ive made myself! I have lost 6 pounds though since drinking the water! I have Interstitial Cystitis and it causes me to urinate like crazy anyway. You should see me since Ive been drinking water. Im in the bathroom about every 15 minutes if not sooner. Its making it hard to go out cause I constantly need to pee...
Maybe a little break will do you good but please dont give up! I want to give up everyday but Im not letting myself! Im too old and dont have alot of time so I cant give up just yet.
From the mouth of a famous fish: ~Just keep swimming, Just keep swimming~ 
Hang in there!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, ((((HUGS))) my heart breaks for you & hubby:cry: I know the pain of losing babies (miscarriage & stillbirth). Time brings Healing. You are a stromg woman with strong faith. Take the time You need to grieve and then join us again as you continue this journey:hugs::kiss: I will pray for you as your body heals...physically & emotionally.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry Angie. Lots of hugs!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I am so sorry.. what a nightmare. I wish you were monitored by a fertility specialist right now so they could help you to determine why this keeps happening. I know that has to be so upsetting and frustrating. I am so sad I really don&#8217;t have any words that could console you other than I am very very sorry and its struck me deeply.

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm so sorry Angie. :hugs:

BrandiCanuck - Grats on the surgery date. :) 

Brandy - My daughter was 9lbs, 7oz, and 24 inches long. I hope your twins don't grow to that size, LOL!

AFM - I'm at either 9 or 10dpo, and I'm trying to stay optimistic, but it's tough. I don't have any symptoms or anything, but it's still early (I hope). We pulled all the wallpaper out of the half-bath downstairs, took down the popcorn ceiling, then repainted everything. It looks really nice, but now DH is all excited about doing the rest of the house and I'm tired of it already. :) I also have tendonitis in my left wrist, and it's horribly painful. My doctor wants me to take anti-inflammatories, but I told her I won't unless AF shows up. I don't want to risk miscarriage if I do happen to get a BFP.


----------



## cj72

Angie, I cried when I read your post. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Know that we are here waiting for you when you come back. Love you babes.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Angie~Take the time you need to grieve & heal Sweetie....Hugs to you & Prayers sent....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, what's your dr.s plan? Are they just letting things take its course? Thinking of you today and praying for you:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, did you cave yesterday and test:winkwink: I'm 11dpo today and plan to test at 15dpo if no sign of af. I don't test early...I know it's nuts, but if I'm not seeing a bfn test, then there's always hope until my temp drops:dohh: ...I prefer the sight of af vs a glaring BFN:nope: My temps always let me know AF is on her way so never any surprises.:growlmad:

Navy, looks like you're a cycle buddy with cupcake and myself:flower: I love home improvement projects:thumbup: great job on the bathroom. I love changing things in the house...even just new paint is a nice change:thumbup:

LLawson, hope the clomid did the trick afterall! Good to know about FertilaidCM:thumbup:


----------



## LLawson

FaithHopeLove, Im hoping the clomid did the trick too but Im not getting my hopes up yet. Im like you I dont want to test early cause it just discourages me. 
I think theres a fertilaid but Im taking the Fertile CM is what this one is called. The doctor said the clomid can make your CM " hostile" and keep you from getting pregnant this helps increase the quantity and quality of your CM he said and it also promotes a healthy uterine lining. I can tell a HUGE difference and so did my hubby! LOL
I didnt get it until late so I was about a week late starting it so it may have been too late this cycle.
I was gearing up for all the side affects women say they get from the clomid and terrified of the stories of your ovaries bursting especially with being on the 100mg dose but I have to say Im kind of discouraged now cause I really felt no different this cycle. I was tender but I dont think it was much more than usual. I did have bad headaches that was it! So Im wondering if it worked at all?
Have any of you experienced later periods with clomid? My cycle is usually 28 days and I just wondered if it would be longer this time?
Im sending you ladies lots of babies dust in hopes you all get that positive test soon!


----------



## LLawson

My husband and I got into some "home remodeling" back in January and never got it finished before summer so we put it on hold until its starts getting cooler. I used to do cakes non stop and I decided to get out of it so I could focus on the baby stuff and get some things done at home and try and make some room(all my cake stuff is taking up my closets and cabinets).I havent done a cake since December but I actually have my last wedding cake this weekend. I promised a friend over a year ago so I didnt want to back out on her. I hate to say its stressing me out already!
We race and between that and all the yard work and summer fun we just lost interest and time in the house! Im anxious to get back at it though cause we have all new interior doors that have not been painted, new wood blinds stacked up ready to be put on and ceiling fans so the house is pretty cluttered and unfinished! We did get all new furniture and carpet but it doesnt make up for the unsightly doors and bathrooms that need to be redone! LOL, its really a job but worth it once you finish!
What I really need to do is tackle my kitchen cabinets! Im a hoarder when it comes to the cake stuff and my cabinets are OVER FLOWING!! Im going to have to do it sooner or later! Ugh!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson- My cycles went from 28 days to 35 days on clomid. However, when I was on Femara they went to a 26 day cycle so you never know what the meds will do.


AFM- We are gearing up to start the nursery we want to start it in October!


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cupcake, did you cave yesterday and test:winkwink: I'm 11dpo today and plan to test at 15dpo if no sign of af. I don't test early...I know it's nuts, but if I'm not seeing a bfn test, then there's always hope until my temp drops:dohh: ...I prefer the sight of af vs a glaring BFN:nope: My temps always let me know AF is on her way so never any surprises.:growlmad:
> 
> Navy, looks like you're a cycle buddy with cupcake and myself:flower: I love home improvement projects:thumbup: great job on the bathroom. I love changing things in the house...even just new paint is a nice change:thumbup:
> 
> LLawson, hope the clomid did the trick afterall! Good to know about FertilaidCM:thumbup:

I caved for the last 3 days!!! Still BFN today :( cd28/12dpo...Thinking either I'm preggo & its still too early or the Soy Isos have screwed my cycle up this time, even tho they didn't last cycle? IDK, guess I'm in Limbo & can just wait it out......How bout you Faith & Navy???? Any News?

Brandy~How exciting to get to start on the Nursery!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Angie :( So sorry hugs darling.

AFM I have somewhat come to terms with my loss. My bleeding was very short, 4 days short. The doctor has been calling me to go get my levels taken and I have not, just because it's draining... I lost my symptoms pretty fast, but this is day two now of bb's getting tender and sore nipples, and I feel a little nauseous . I have not had af yet but we have been active, so I went this morning to get my numbers taken, I may get the results back today or monday. This was just to make sure I went back to 0... if there was any chance of a "new development"... never thought in a million years I would think I am pregnant and I highly doubt I a but the sore nipples is something I never have only during pregnancy? Please god help me! lol


----------



## cj72

You never know, Super ;)

Hey girlies! 7 dpo with cramps. Just waiting out the tww.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LLawson, your cabinets sound like mine:haha:...not the cake decorating (that would be my mom's cabinets;) mine just have STUFF! It's so hard to part with things...there's always the thought...."what if I need this?" lol Our house is small, I have to get rid of stuff. We plan to do complete remodel on both bathrooms and the kitchen:wacko:...planning to do much of the work ourselves. Our hope is to put our house on the market next year and but property outside of town:thumbup:

Cj, cramps on cd7 sound promising!:happydance:

Super, hope those numbers get to 0. It's good when our bodies can cleanse themselves without having to do a D&C:hugs: 

Angie, thinking of you today:kiss:

Cupcake, sorry for BFNs:nope: Have you thought of trying clomid rather than soy iso?

Brandy, how exciting to get started on the nursery. Getting it done early will be such a huge help when "nesting" sets in:flower:

Afm, cd12, temps still up..just waiting:coffee: my lp is usually 13 or 14 days..so AF should show Sun/Mon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> LLawson, your cabinets sound like mine:haha:...not the cake decorating (that would be my mom's cabinets;) mine just have STUFF! It's so hard to part with things...there's always the thought...."what if I need this?" lol Our house is small, I have to get rid of stuff. We plan to do complete remodel on both bathrooms and the kitchen:wacko:...planning to do much of the work ourselves. Our hope is to put our house on the market next year and but property outside of town:thumbup:
> 
> Cj, cramps on cd7 sound promising!:happydance:
> 
> Super, hope those numbers get to 0. It's good when our bodies can cleanse themselves without having to do a D&C:hugs:
> 
> Angie, thinking of you today:kiss:
> 
> Cupcake, sorry for BFNs:nope: Have you thought of trying clomid rather than soy iso?
> 
> Brandy, how exciting to get started on the nursery. Getting it done early will be such a huge help when "nesting" sets in:flower:
> 
> Afm, cd12, temps still up..just waiting:coffee: my lp is usually 13 or 14 days..so AF should show Sun/Mon.

I have done 3 rounds of Clomid so far....Not planning on further prescription meds until I go back to Dr. in November....Still no sign of AF yet....


----------



## LLawson

FHL, you sound alot like me!
I have my fingers crossed for you cupcake!
Do you ladies have to send your temp chart to your doctor monthly? I have to send mine in monthly along with a clomid chart. I have to do this to keep the free aftercare. I guess its good hes watching it so close but it seems like a chore sometimes. He is very helpful though and has an immediate response! I hear back from him usually within an hour of sending it to him via email. He only accepts The Cyclewatch program.


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, my surgery date is set for Feb 19th. Can't wait to see how this one goes


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, I didn't realize you had done 3 clomid cycles:nope: Hope this cycle gives you a BFP:thumbup:

Llawson, I think it's GREAT that you send your charts to your dr. I'll have to look into Cycle Watch...I've never heard of it:shrug: When do you expect AF? I know you're not sure if you O'd. Did you ever get a temp spike on your chart?

Momsbaby, great news on your scheduled surgery:hugs: I hope this time around is a success:hugs:

Afm, 13dpo, temps still up, but having some cramps:( No pms headache yet...usually happens a day before af. Maybe if she's coming, she'll at least hold-off long enough for me enjoy the church BBQ tomorrow:haha:

It's definitely feeling like fall around here...MY FAVORITE TIME OF YEAR:happydance: I'm really wanting to get my house organized and decluttered before the cold weather sets in. I think I'm suffering from clutter-stress:winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend:)


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey girls I just wanted to pop in and share a link to a site kinda like FF. It helps predict patterns in your body so you have a better idea when you may or may not be Ovulating/pregnant. It's completely free and has already helped me get a better understanding of all the cramps and small things in the TWW as regular signs of things before AF. Just thought it would be of some help. 

www.ovuline.com


Angie, I am so sorry. Take your time to heal and I hope you are back soon. :hugs:


----------



## LLawson

FHL Im not sure about AF. LOL, if I go by my regular cycle It should come on the 18th but some of you are saying it may make your cycle longer so Im not sure?
I had a temp of 97.6 one day and it dropped to 97.1 the next and then 98 the following day but I didnt have a postive LH test that day so Im confused with it all this month. Its been anywhere from 97.7 to 98.3 since. I cramped some yesterday and my back hurt pretty bad all day but I think that was just because of working on that wedding cake for hrs. 
I believe I have clutter stress too! I too have waaay to much in my cabinets that I dont use on top of all the cake stuff but Im like you, I think well maybe someday Ill need it? LOL
HFL where are you located? Its very cool here in Ky. Today too! Fall is in the air. Its going to be a great day for my friends outside wedding! Supposed to be 70 for the high.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did you guys stay the night at the hospital after surgery or leave the same day? 

I know each surgery was different...did anyone have clips and have that reversed and did you stay overnight?


----------



## mnjhowell

AngienDaniel said:


> Cupcake, I figure to just go straight for the hormonal issues that one time with ivf instead of all of the procedures that I could do. One procedure that is difficult emotionally is better than trying too many months on clomid or other medicines that would stress my house both emotionally and financially. I just want one procedure, maybe two if ivf doesn't work the first time. I just don't want the added stress of all those procedures. I figure to just save the money I would spend on all that stuff and give it to ivf.That is the plan anyway. Plans don't always work out the way we want them to though, so I might just be whistling Dixie.. :haha:


IVF isn't always successful and its emotional much harder when it doesn't work than just AF showing up. Over $50,000 spent and NOTHING but heartache and regrets in that journal so don't put yourself in a position where your financially and emotionally broke by having too much faith and hope in it.


----------



## mnjhowell

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Hope all is well with everyone!! We are just about ready for our 3000 mile move and I'm not sure how I'm so tired and miserable already with this pregnancy but I hate this 120 degree weather!!! 
LOVE YOU ALL!!


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, I had the option of staying in the hospital a night or staying next door at a hotel and the doctor would come visit me there the next day. I chose the hotel cause it was free and more alone time with the hubby and I just relaxing.
My tubes were cut, tied and burned. The clips only are supposed to be an easy fix!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LLawson said:


> FHL Im not sure about AF. LOL, if I go by my regular cycle It should come on the 18th but some of you are saying it may make your cycle longer so Im not sure?
> I had a temp of 97.6 one day and it dropped to 97.1 the next and then 98 the following day but I didnt have a postive LH test that day so Im confused with it all this month. Its been anywhere from 97.7 to 98.3 since. I cramped some yesterday and my back hurt pretty bad all day but I think that was just because of working on that wedding cake for hrs.
> I believe I have clutter stress too! I too have waaay to much in my cabinets that I dont use on top of all the cake stuff but Im like you, I think well maybe someday Ill need it? LOL
> HFL where are you located? Its very cool here in Ky. Today too! Fall is in the air. Its going to be a great day for my friends outside wedding! Supposed to be 70 for the high.

It certainly sounds like you ovulated during that jump from 97.1 - 98:thumbup: perhaps your urine was too diluted when you tested:shrug: It will be interesting to hear your dr.'s thoughts when he sees your chart. 

That's so amazing that you make wedding cakes! Can you post a pic of the one you did today for your friend? :happydance: Yes, sounds like great weather for an outdoor wedding:) 
Wow! Kentucky is one of the few states I haven't been to (but would love to visit):winkwink: I live in Wyoming...and LOVE it:flower: About this time of year we still have pretty warm days, but the nights are really cooling off;) No more sleeping with the windows open! 

Hope your resting your back after all that cake decorating:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, like LLawson, I stayed at a hotel nearby. The nurse phoned me the following day to see how I was doing. I went for a post-op checkup one week following surgery. My tubes were cut, tied and burned:nope:...the clips seem to have the best reversal success rate. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Af found me again.....Ugh Onto Cycle #12 for us.


----------



## Navygrrl

I had clips. Chapel Hill has all their patients stay at a hotel and a nurse comes to check on you the morning after surgery in the hotel. I ended up with 9 on each side, so with clips you'll likely have longer tubes than had you had them cut and burned.

I'm on cd29 and either 13 or 14dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN, so meh. I haven't had any symptoms of anything, so I'm trying to stay positive unless AF shows up. I'm not planning on testing again until the 18th.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What do you mean by 9 on each side? I'm having mine done by Newlife Fertility in Ontario


----------



## mnjhowell

I went home same day- well not actually home but to a hotel we rented since we were 5 hours from home. My tubes were cauterized in 3 different spots and I have 5cm on each side and have no trouble getting pregnant since the tr. TR #1 was born May 29, 2012 after 4th cycle of TTC, #2 is due November, I did have 1 mc and also a molar PG in between.


----------



## LLawson

FHL, I never thought of my urine being diluted but it most definetely has been because Ive had to drink 64 oz. of water or more a day with the Fertile CM. I wish I had thought about that and could remember what it looked like that day. I do remember a few days that it was almost completely clear cause I called my husband into look at how it looked like pure water. LOL I test using a cup it seems easier to me than trying to get it midstream.
Since Im probably going to be needing to test twice a day, is there a place thats cheap to order the smiley face ovulation tests? All the ones Ive found are about 7 tests and expenive! It will be real expensive if I do a few a day! 
I will post a pic of the wedding cake. The bride made the topper and I didnt get to see it until I got to the venue so I think it could have looked better if it was smaller but she wanted to make it herself and was happy with it so thats all that mattered.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, thats how many centimeters were left of the tube on each side after the reversal.


----------



## momsbaby

My hubby is so excited about this surgery. It's all he's talked about all weekend lol. As for me I'm scared that my tubes will scare over again. I'm excited cause this Dr has such good success rates and stories but I'm scared to. I'm affraid since they scared once it'll happen again. All my hubby has talked about is our baby boy, I can't seem to get has happy and excited with him. I'm just gonna put it in gods hands and pray for the best. 


Thank you ladies for being here when we all need help and advise.


----------



## LLawson

Momsbaby, Good Luck with your surgery! Im sure things will go just fine! Try not to worry! Idid the same though!
When do you have the surgery?


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith how's your temps?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello my Mamacitas.... 

I read everyone's posts and I have to say that I win the award for junk written and personal business told. :haha:

As you can tell I am doing much better than I was last week. I miscarried. :cry:
Then I cried some more, then I sat around and moped and I just don't like moping at all. The hardest part was carrying around a pregnancy that was dying. The hope you have...you try to convince yourself that they might have been wrong...yada yada... 

Well, I have not been back to the hospital because I have convinced myself that if the old doctor had given me progesterone to build up my lining like I asked him to, I would not have miscarried, but he does not morally agree with 'saving a pregnancy that might fail' so here I am... two little lights gone instead of just one..

I have only made a few decisions concerning my future fertility... I am going to call and ask one more time for a progesterone test (this would be my fourth time asking) if they don't give it to me, I will order progesterone online myself, and then try my best to switch to Tricare Standard and pick my own doctor.

It took me 3 months to get pregnant again after my last miscarriage, but I am certain I o'd on my blocked side at least one of those 2 months (got pregnant on third).. Hopefully I don't o on my right side and I can conceive again right away, but I know NOTHING about progesterone. I also decided I am going to get ovulation tests and see if I can do better than I did before using them. I wanted to be pregnant before the end of this year so I could have the baby before I turned 35. I figure to push myself like that though only adds more stress than what I am already under.

If my doctor won't give me a progesterone test, will you ladies that have been on it tell me what is the best form to use and how much and all that kind of stuff. I know that you do not have to have a doctors order for it and that a lot of people use it on their own. I did not realize that a doctor could not prescribe something because of their own moral beliefs and if they do not agree with saving a pregnancy if your body don't do it on it's own. When he told me my lining was thin, I told him that I was only 3 weeks along. I asked him was it normal, to give me a test to check, but he said it wasn't needed. He told me my lining was thin and then did nothing because of his own moral belief that I should be able to save my pregnancy, not some medicine. A week and a half later another doctor (a woman) told me that my lining had thickened a bit.. I asked her was the centimeter that my lining was when she measured it, normal for early pregnancy, and she said it can be normal for you. They tried to convince me everything was great even though they knew that my lining was not right from the beginning and I was too hopeful.
Hindsight really is sucky. Now I have trouble thinking about relying on some old idiot to help me with a pregnancy. Plus, I am more aware of how relying on another person because of their supposed schooling is a mistake when they get to morally deny you what can save your babies life, without even asking you what you prefer. I never thought about finding a doctor that would go with what I felt morally instead of what their morals are. I don't want someone else's beliefs letting my pregnancy die. I don't want a doctor that can say, "if a pregnancy terminates there was probably something else wrong and progesterone would only aid in saving a bad pregnancy."

That never entered my mind that I would be the one to find the one old idiot that would have morality issues with prescribing progesterone. How is it that of all the doctors in Washington State I get stuck with the two old idiots that deny my pregnancy in every way possible; one denied existence and one denied saving. I have to be so very unlucky with medical people.

ANYWHOWHO.... I am doing better. I only cry when my hubby tells me it's gonna be ok and we will try again and again and again if we need to. I know I won't make it that long. I felt for a while like I had lost my faith and of all things in this world I love my God more than Milky Way caramel bars, (and that is A LOT!) I know I can't go through many more losses and maintain my hope.
Sometimes when I feel really low I think about my aunt. She had a tubal reversal about 20 years ago when they were first becoming available to the masses.. She kept having tubal pregnancies and ended up having to have a full hysterectomy because of the reversal. She never carried a pregnancy again. I know that story sounds bad, but it really isn't because about 12 years or so ago, her husband's daughter (from his first marriage) got on drugs really badly and during the course of a few years had 5 kids. They took every one of the children from her as soon as her labor was over and she had no parental rights at all from their birth. My aunt now has two sons that she was given at their birth to raise..
I always try to keep in my heart that even though I have lost and keep losing, some things come to you when you least expect it and ofttimes not in the way you would have preferred, but more beautiful for the struggle.

I have missed you chicks! 
What are you going to do your nursery in Brandy? Are you gonna do the matching twin names? I told Daniel (my hottie) that we can name our children Edwin and Edwina... too much trouble to use my imagination. :haha:

One other thing... LLawson... that cake was beautiful! It was a beautifully fancy piece of artwork. I love cake! I want a three-tiered cake covered in Raisinets.. ha ha..


----------



## momsbaby

LLawson said:


> Momsbaby, Good Luck with your surgery! Im sure things will go just fine! Try not to worry! Idid the same though!
> When do you have the surgery?

February 19th. My first surgery was march 2011, both tubes blocked cause the dr used to big of a suture. I have a new dr now and love him but there's still that thought in the back of my head that this ain't gonna work. I just don't need to worry, but its hard.


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Hello my Mamacitas....
> 
> I read everyone's posts and I have to say that I win the award for junk written and personal business told. :haha:
> 
> As you can tell I am doing much better than I was last week. I miscarried. :cry:
> Then I cried some more, then I sat around and moped and I just don't like moping at all. The hardest part was carrying around a pregnancy that was dying. The hope you have...you try to convince yourself that they might have been wrong...yada yada...
> 
> Well, I have not been back to the hospital because I have convinced myself that if the old doctor had given me progesterone to build up my lining like I asked him to, I would not have miscarried, but he does not morally agree with 'saving a pregnancy that might fail' so here I am... two little lights gone instead of just one..
> 
> I have only made a few decisions concerning my future fertility... I am going to call and ask one more time for a progesterone test (this would be my fourth time asking) if they don't give it to me, I will order progesterone online myself, and then try my best to switch to Tricare Standard and pick my own doctor.
> 
> It took me 3 months to get pregnant again after my last miscarriage, but I am certain I o'd on my blocked side at least one of those 2 months (got pregnant on third).. Hopefully I don't o on my right side and I can conceive again right away, but I know NOTHING about progesterone. I also decided I am going to get ovulation tests and see if I can do better than I did before using them. I wanted to be pregnant before the end of this year so I could have the baby before I turned 35. I figure to push myself like that though only adds more stress than what I am already under.
> 
> If my doctor won't give me a progesterone test, will you ladies that have been on it tell me what is the best form to use and how much and all that kind of stuff. I know that you do not have to have a doctors order for it and that a lot of people use it on their own. I did not realize that a doctor could not prescribe something because of their own moral beliefs and if they do not agree with saving a pregnancy if your body don't do it on it's own. When he told me my lining was thin, I told him that I was only 3 weeks along. I asked him was it normal, to give me a test to check, but he said it wasn't needed. He told me my lining was thin and then did nothing because of his own moral belief that I should be able to save my pregnancy, not some medicine. A week and a half later another doctor (a woman) told me that my lining had thickened a bit.. I asked her was the centimeter that my lining was when she measured it, normal for early pregnancy, and she said it can be normal for you. They tried to convince me everything was great even though they knew that my lining was not right from the beginning and I was too hopeful.
> Hindsight really is sucky. Now I have trouble thinking about relying on some old idiot to help me with a pregnancy. Plus, I am more aware of how relying on another person because of their supposed schooling is a mistake when they get to morally deny you what can save your babies life, without even asking you what you prefer. I never thought about finding a doctor that would go with what I felt morally instead of what their morals are. I don't want someone else's beliefs letting my pregnancy die. I don't want a doctor that can say, "if a pregnancy terminates there was probably something else wrong and progesterone would only aid in saving a bad pregnancy."
> 
> That never entered my mind that I would be the one to find the one old idiot that would have morality issues with prescribing progesterone. How is it that of all the doctors in Washington State I get stuck with the two old idiots that deny my pregnancy in every way possible; one denied existence and one denied saving. I have to be so very unlucky with medical people.
> 
> ANYWHOWHO.... I am doing better. I only cry when my hubby tells me it's gonna be ok and we will try again and again and again if we need to. I know I won't make it that long. I felt for a while like I had lost my faith and of all things in this world I love my God more than Milky Way caramel bars, (and that is A LOT!) I know I can't go through many more losses and maintain my hope.
> Sometimes when I feel really low I think about my aunt. She had a tubal reversal about 20 years ago when they were first becoming available to the masses.. She kept having tubal pregnancies and ended up having to have a full hysterectomy because of the reversal. She never carried a pregnancy again. I know that story sounds bad, but it really isn't because about 12 years or so ago, her husband's daughter (from his first marriage) got on drugs really badly and during the course of a few years had 5 kids. They took every one of the children from her as soon as her labor was over and she had no parental rights at all from their birth. My aunt now has two sons that she was given at their birth to raise..
> I always try to keep in my heart that even though I have lost and keep losing, some things come to you when you least expect it and ofttimes not in the way you would have preferred, but more beautiful for the struggle.
> 
> I have missed you chicks!
> What are you going to do your nursery in Brandy? Are you gonna do the matching twin names? I told Daniel (my hottie) that we can name our children Edwin and Edwina... too much trouble to use my imagination. :haha:
> 
> One other thing... LLawson... that cake was beautiful! It was a beautifully fancy piece of artwork. I love cake! I want a three-tiered cake covered in Raisinets.. ha ha..

Welcome back Angie! Glad to see your making it through this. I have NO idea about the dose or kind of progesterone available on-line, my dr. just gave me a script when he diagnosed LPD. Any way you could switch to a different dr. in your program? Hope you find some answers sweetie :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I could probably write a book Angie but I am at work lol.

Ok first of all the lining of the uterus needs to be 9MM or thicker with what they call a triple stripe for good implantation. So if you can get someone to give you a # that would be helpful! The progesterone I know it will not save a pregnancy that was doomed to fail for any reason other than low progesterone&#8230; if that makes sense. So if the baby has an abnormality the body will abort it regardless if you&#8217;re on supplements or not etc. I have taken Progesterone injections, vaginal capsules, vaginal suppositories&#8230; so far for me what worked was the capsules. I insert 1 3x per day 100 MG. They are messy though but anything given to yourself that way will be haha.
The names&#8230;.. I have no idea my husband has 100 names. I don&#8217;t think that they will be matching. I think he has Liliana, Serafina, Jasmine, Dahlia a few others for girls&#8230; We know the middle name has to be a mix of his mothers name and his aunts name Anna and Lee so either leann or AnnaLee or analeese etc.
Boy name is a family name as well probably will end up with Vincent Wallace Clifford&#8230; we will see.
I am thinking of decorating their rooms in Monkeys. I love monkeys and would of make it my lifes project to live in the jungle and do habitat preservation if it wasn&#8217;t for some events in my life. So boys will have blue and brown monkey theme and girls pink and brown theme.
I have always gotten off the phone with both of my kids or signed everything with &#8220;I Love You More than Monkeys&#8221; so it&#8217;s only fitting to carry it on. My mother is amazing at sewing so she will be making quilts for their beds in the monkey material I get with matching bedding and curtains etc. I will probably have a mural painted in their room or something to match.
I got a call from the genetics doctor today and I missed the call!! I am waiting on test results but they said on the message &#8220;I have great news for you&#8221; so I called back and had to leave another voicemail &#61516; Hoping to hear by the end of today. If the results are back then that&#8217;s super fast its only been 6 days and they said 8-10 business days.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, I missed you around here:hugs: glad you're back. Your plans sounds good:thumbup: also, you can order your own progesterone test through www.directlabs.com ...I've done this many times (with other blood work) it's waaay cheaper than going directly through the dr. (if you don't have insurance to cover this..I don't;) My dr. was fully on board with me doing this, btw. Anyway, you search for a LAB CORP near you (through their site) and order the test on the web, show up at the lab with your confirmation number, they pull it up on their screen and you get the blood drawn. The results are posted on your account with them and they'll also send them to your dr. if you provide them with the info. :thumbup:

LLawson, your cake looked beautiful:hugs: I'm sure the bride was thrilled:flower:

Cupcake, sorry AF found you..again:cry:

Mnj, thanks for the inquiry...temp dropped yesterday, pms headache hit and AF showed late this morning at 15dpo:nope: SO, it's on to 3 mo. of clomid:dohh: 

I have a question for you ladies who have done Clomid:

1. Has anyone else tried the Fertile CM? I did order this upon LLawson's recommendation ...and reading reviews:winkwink:

2. Here's the biggie...WHAT DAYS DID YOU TAKE THIS DREADED STUFF! My dr. (ob/gyn) said it really doesn't matter...BUT, should I assume, due to my age, that the "days 5-9" would be best...looking for the good quality egg?

I just really want to give this the best shot I can as I don't plan to do anymore than 3 cycles in a row. I know I need to have a positive attitude about this but really dreading the side effects:cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, looking forward to the good news:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, looking forward to the good news:happydance:

Uggh the office closed without calling me back :dohh:


----------



## LLawson

Angie, so glad you are back! Thanks about the cake!
Im guessing you have military insurance? My son is in the Army and has Tricare but he also still has mine as a secondary so that gives him more options. It seems that all the Tricare doctors are old and grumpy and stuck in their ways for some odd reason? Good Luck and I wish you the best and Im glad to see you are feeling a little better!
FHL, Thanks on the cake! I read somewhere thats its best to take the FertileCM as soon as AF is gone and keep taking it until she shows back up? You will know within a few days if its working, like I said it felt like things were flowing like I was a teen again! I also only took 2 a day sometimes just 1 depending on if I was going to be out cause too much water is making me have to go the whole time Im out! Ive only did a few days of the full 3 pills. Just remember it said to work you need to have at least 64 oz. of water
My doctor has me on days 5-9 with the clomid.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Angie, I missed you around here:hugs: glad you're back. Your plans sounds good:thumbup: also, you can order your own progesterone test through www.directlabs.com ...I've done this many times (with other blood work) it's waaay cheaper than going directly through the dr. (if you don't have insurance to cover this..I don't;) My dr. was fully on board with me doing this, btw. Anyway, you search for a LAB CORP near you (through their site) and order the test on the web, show up at the lab with your confirmation number, they pull it up on their screen and you get the blood drawn. The results are posted on your account with them and they'll also send them to your dr. if you provide them with the info. :thumbup:
> 
> LLawson, your cake looked beautiful:hugs: I'm sure the bride was thrilled:flower:
> 
> Cupcake, sorry AF found you..again:cry:
> 
> Mnj, thanks for the inquiry...temp dropped yesterday, pms headache hit and AF showed late this morning at 15dpo:nope: SO, it's on to 3 mo. of clomid:dohh:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies who have done Clomid:
> 
> 1. Has anyone else tried the Fertile CM? I did order this upon LLawson's recommendation ...and reading reviews:winkwink:
> 
> 2. Here's the biggie...WHAT DAYS DID YOU TAKE THIS DREADED STUFF! My dr. (ob/gyn) said it really doesn't matter...BUT, should I assume, due to my age, that the "days 5-9" would be best...looking for the good quality egg?
> 
> I just really want to give this the best shot I can as I don't plan to do anymore than 3 cycles in a row. I know I need to have a positive attitude about this but really dreading the side effects:cry:

I take Fertile Cm, Fertilaid & Ovaboost. You are supposed to take the fertile CM your entire cycle. 3 caps daily. As for Clomid days, my Dr orders cd 4-8 to get the best of both worlds lol but my friend who is a pharmacist says it really doesn't matter which days you take them, it just helps stimulate a good O, so I'm not sure that helps you, but thats what I've been told. I did cd 3-7,4-8 & 5-9 without any luck tho....Baby dust to you Faith!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good morning ladies! Weird period this time :/ lasted 2 whole days? No way it was IB tho, too heavy/crampy...Oh well, Cycle #12, I am doing Soy Iso. 200mg cd 3-7. All or nothing this time! I have decided that if this cycle is a bust like the rest, then I'm taking a break from all things ttc...Supplements, charts, boards, everything....Ready for some normalcy in our lives for a change :( I did get dh scheduled for his SA on Oct. 2nd, so that will be over with, even tho In my heart I feel like its my crappy tube lengths & weight that is the problem...So if we fail at conceiving this time I plan to focus more on getting healthy, less on getting a baby....Have a great day TR Sisters!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Good morning ladies! Weird period this time :/ lasted 2 whole days? No way it was IB tho, too heavy/crampy...Oh well, Cycle #12, I am doing Soy Iso. 200mg cd 3-7. All or nothing this time! I have decided that if this cycle is a bust like the rest, then I'm taking a break from all things ttc...Supplements, charts, boards, everything....Ready for some normalcy in our lives for a change :( I did get dh scheduled for his SA on Oct. 2nd, so that will be over with, even tho In my heart I feel like its my crappy tube lengths & weight that is the problem...So if we fail at conceiving this time I plan to focus more on getting healthy, less on getting a baby....Have a great day TR Sisters!

I would take a test just to make sure


----------



## Navygrrl

I took clomid on days 3-7. If this cycle is a bust, then the next one will be my third clomid cycle as well. My doctor is going to add a trigger shot since I'm o'ing late.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the link Faith.. I am gonna check it out! My insurance does cover the test. The insurance I have covers most everything, it's the doctor that does not want to give progesterone. He just happens to be on the negative side of the medicinal reviews. 

Brandy, I love monkeys too! My husband hates them though.. I think maybe it's cause his ex-wife liked them.. I know that's why he hates frogs.... :haha:
I was thinking of baby names. I got a little list. I am thinking about Jada or Rowan or Odessa for a girl.. The middle name will be Estelle after my younger sister probably.. For a boy I will try to talk my hubby into three names.. Probably Grady Nicholas Edward or some such.. Gotta get one to stay around longer than 5 weeks first.

I don't even know if my numbers have went all the way down. I haven't been back. I am going to order the progesterone myself today. I have finally stopped bleeding. I figure that it's best if you start taking the medicine right after you ovulate every cycle and take it until you get a negative test?? I don't plan on trying this month to conceive, but I don't plan on abstaining either. I am going to try to get capsules.. I suppose I would need a little... If it is 3 times a day for 13 days. 
I assume that after you miscarry the numbers drop until you stop bleeding?? Since it was another early loss I just count the day of the miscarriage as my cycle day 1.. I am gonna get methodical about conceiving the next few months. I am going to take opks, progesterone, buy more pregnancy tests.... I want to keep a baby.. It makes me sad just thinking about it.

Cupcake, sounds like you have a plan this month too. Hopefully your plan works! I hope I see some positives before the end of the year..


----------



## LLawson

You ladies that have taken or are on clomid now, did it make AF any worse? Also are you on 100 mg? I cant remember what everyone had said? My temp is still rising but Im having AF symptoms so I think she will come any day. I have sore breasts, cramping and a lower backache which Im still not sure that came from the cake I did. LOL I have all these symptoms a few days to a week before AF but the confusing part is they are also early pregnancy signs too. I hate that! I sometimes have Af come a few days early and those are usually mild and only a few days. Sometimes AF comes a week or two late and those are some horrible long lasting ones....
Did the Clomid make all of your cycles longer?
Sorry Im full of questions! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.GIRLS!!!
Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are .GIRLS!!!
> Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.

Whoooo!!! Hooo!!!!! Great news!!!!! Names?????


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are .GIRLS!!!
> Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.
> 
> Whoooo!!! Hooo!!!!! Great news!!!!! Names?????Click to expand...

My husband has WAYYYYY to many. When we got the news I told him he needs to dwindle it down to 2 lol.

The only name I had for sure was a boys haha figures.

But now I can move forward decorating.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK AND PURPLE BRANDY!!!!

So sorry for your loss, Angie.

Just got back from my pre-op appointment. Only 7 days til the surgery. I'm excited and nervous and paranoid that SOMETHING is going to go wrong between now and then and it'll be cancelled...like I can't get a ride home!!

So they told me I'll be leaving the same day. Surgery will be an hour and I'll be in recovery for three hours and then discharged home.

Does that length for the surgery sound about right? I expected it to be longer.


----------



## AngienDaniel

YAY for girls!! That is soooo awesome.. Now that you are having two girls, you can have a middle name from each mother.... :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY!!!! CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK AND PURPLE BRANDY!!!!
> 
> So sorry for your loss, Angie.
> 
> Just got back from my pre-op appointment. Only 7 days til the surgery. I'm excited and nervous and paranoid that SOMETHING is going to go wrong between now and then and it'll be cancelled...like I can't get a ride home!!
> 
> So they told me I'll be leaving the same day. Surgery will be an hour and I'll be in recovery for three hours and then discharged home.
> 
> Does that length for the surgery sound about right? I expected it to be longer.



Thank you!

Mine was about an hour with a couple hours in recovery. I walked out of there and went out to dinner LOL

I was a little sore the next day but nothing too bad.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My surgery took about that long too.. It was easy. I was discharged the same day, after I fully woke up from the anesthesia. I am excited for you!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This has been two years waiting. Not sure how many have looked at either of my journals but I was pretty much forced into my having them tied at 25 when my youngest was a few weeks old. I was told if I didn't, my husband would divorce me and take my kids before I could get to a court house and I would never find him or see them again. I was terrified of this guy, so I did it. I immediately regretted it upon waking and vowed to leave him when I could but did not want to walk out of there with three kids and nowhere to go and didn't want them in a shelter. I started planning the reversal only a few weeks later and the day he choked me in front of them was the day I stopped trying to make sure we had somewhere other than a shelter to go. We went to the shelter anyway. It took me two years to fully pay it off. One year ago, I had $4500 of it to pay off and it took me 11 months to pay that.

And now it's just around the counter. The excitement totally overpowers the nervousness right now, but the paranoia overpowers all of it. I've waited a long time (or so it seems) for this. I want this so bad. I want my life back.


----------



## LLawson

Im excited for you Brandi! Good Luck on your surgery! I think it will be a piece of cake and you will feel like you have taken your life back. I felt like that right away! I felt at peace with myself as soon as I woke up, knowing I fixed what I felt had made me unwomanly (if that makes any sense?) I felt like I had been depressed for yrs and just doing this gave me a whole new look on life, with or without a baby, I just feel whole again!
Mine was a difficult surgery but it seems nothing ever comes easy for me :( I had alot of scar tissue from a few bladder surgerys yrs ago so they had to do a big incision and take everything out! At least he was honest and didnt leave it! I Thank God everyday or leading me to this doctor. He and his staff have
been so generous and helpful with all my needs!


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, Girls! Thats so exciting! I have 2 boys and 1 girl. My daughter is the oldest. I hope to have another girl someday! I feel like I raised 20 boys cause my sons always have a friend here. What I would give to have another little girl around! :)
Congrats! Its so neat that they are able to test and tell what sex they are now!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am still very angry at my ex and I truly believe that this is what I'm angry with him over. I do believe as soon as I come out of the surgery, I will let go of that anger, cuz he will no longer have that control over my fertility. And I love my three kids more than anything...even if I never have another baby, I can say I tried. I can say I conquered the control my ex had over me. I can say I took back what he took away from me. I can say I tried for another sibling for my kidlets. I'd rather try than live angry for the rest of my life.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- I am horrible about reading blogs. But I feel for you and I am happy that you&#8217;re able to do this for yourself and get your life back. I wish you the very best with your journey!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you.

Just got an email from my doctor's secretary. Apparently they forgot that I had a latex allergy, so my surgery just got moved up from 10:30am to 8:00am.

Not gonna complain!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am still very angry at my ex and I truly believe that this is what I'm angry with him over. I do believe as soon as I come out of the surgery, I will let go of that anger, cuz he will no longer have that control over my fertility. And I love my three kids more than anything...even if I never have another baby, I can say I tried. I can say I conquered the control my ex had over me. I can say I took back what he took away from me. I can say I tried for another sibling for my kidlets. I'd rather try than live angry for the rest of my life.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I know how you feel about taking your life back, Brandi.. I felt that way when I had mine undone.. I was in a similar situation except my 'forcer' was my mother. She beat me down while I was pregnant about how I would just keep having babies with no man sticking around long enough to raise them.. I was 20 years old.. It was a very good day when I got to get mine untied. I was happy as a clam!! 

I ordered some progesterone today from Amazon.. They only have the cream, but I read the reviews before I chose a product.. Each review was from a woman trying to maintain a pregnancy and not an older woman going through Menopause. It is pretty expensive at 20$ for a small tube. I also think it is only 20mg for each application, which is supposed to be dime sized. I don't think I will use it this cycle since the likelihood of me getting pregnant is slim. I also bought ovulation tests and pregnancy tests.. I will be tracking with my own knowledge of my cycle and with the tests too. I have never been good at taking o tests.. They always have two lines for me. I pray this doesn't take long. I felt that the three months it took last time felt like forever. I didn't tell my hubby about the progesterone yet. Will it make my cycle different? Harder? Longer? I am almost tempted to take it this cycle just so I can see how it affects my cycle. Ummmm.... decisions, decisions....

Brandy, I am so excited about your little ones being girls... Are they fraternal? I don't remember if you said? I bet you are over the moon!!! Plus, YOU ARE 12 WEEKS TODAY!!!! WOOT WOOT! Yay for first trimester being OVER!!

Gotta go skinning for my hubby..... see you chicks tomorrow!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

One more thing.... WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO MRS. T????? She has never come back yet!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

There is a mrs T on the IVF forums


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's great Brandy.. I was wondering.. :happydance:


----------



## mnjhowell

Faith I'm sorry AF showed :( 

Brandi good luck!! 

Brandy congrats on 2 healthy girls!! 

Ok ladies my dearest friend and TR sister was having no luck getting pg and not even ovulating right. After 4 years she has found a new doc, gone off all meds to get cleaned out and started pregnitude and now Os like a champ and is PREGNANT after 4 cycles!! 
I think it's worth a shot for anyone willing to look into it!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

CD1 for me. Good thing - my LP seems to be at a consistent 14 days on clomid. Next cycle my doctor will be adding an HCG trigger shot at cd13 so I ovulate sooner. I didn't temp very much last month, mainly to lessen stress, but also because my thermometer fell under the bed and I didn't feel like crawling under there to get it. Since I'm getting a trigger shot, I don't need to temp at all this cycle, which is nice.

I'm trying not to get down about all this, especially because I know y'all have been TTC longer than I have. I just wish I had gotten the TR sooner. I know we had it done when we could afford both the surgery and adding to our family. We're in a great financial place now with our only debt being the mortgage. It's just we seem to have so much against us, with my age, DOR, and MFI. IVF is not really an option for us since it would take probably 3-4 cycles for me to get enough eggs to do anything. We're considering IUI, but I just don't know.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am sorry you are feeling discouraged, Navy. I spent the first year like that. I don't think it matters really how long we each try. We all still want the same thing.. I used to say I just wanted to get pregnant, but now I want to get pregnant and keep it. :blush:
Makes me feel sometimes like I don't appreciate the gift of conception. You really did the best thing with making sure you were in a great financial spot. I am sure that you will conceive, we just all stress about our age and time. I am not really in a great financial position to have a baby. Sometimes I think I should just stop trying, but if I wait, time will not stand still for me. You are very lucky to be financially stable. We are a financial disaster. :haha:


Brandy, I don't know what the heck I was thinking about asking if your girls were fraternal. I was praying for them this morning and I was like, "You're so dumb Angie." "You know she had two eggs." I felt dumb... :winkwink:


----------



## LLawson

Im 42 pushing 43 so Im much older than most of you and Im not giving up hope yet! So hang in there! 
Hey, Halle Berry got pregnant at 46 or 47 !!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy- Its just as hard at 6 months TTC as it is at 4 years.. it&#8217;s frustrating and disappointing.. I didn&#8217;t know some of the emotions I had. There was some points I shut down and didn&#8217;t feel anything! It&#8217;s quite the rollercoaster and you&#8217;re welcome to vent regardless of how long you have tried.

Angie- I was in your shoes before IVF I got pregnant but I couldn&#8217;t keep it.. we will never know why but to me its much more heartbreaking that not being able to get that BFP.. You are nowhere near ungrateful don&#8217;t ever think that.

AFM- I have another ultrasound tomorrow. I just so freaking happy to finally know what we are having. I cant even tell you how blessed I am and it&#8217;s totally overwhelming. I appreciate you all very much. I cant believe that I am almost out of the first trimester&#8230; depending on whos calculating it. According to the twins guideline for pregnancy I was out of first TRI on 9/16 but by singleton standards I have another week to go. I know what I am having and I have started the nursery&#8230;&#8230;. I am just in awe I really cant believe where I was a year ago and where I am now. I really have you all to thank for listening to me bitch moan and cry to get me through it.


----------



## Navygrrl

You gals are awesome. My DH always wants me to talk with him, but he doesn't really "get" it. Plus, I get tired of explaining to him what all the terms mean, LOL. He tries to keep things positive, but sometimes I just need to be sad and upset. Since we have male factor as well, I have to make sure that he doesn't feel badly about that, too.

I have my monitoring ultrasound on Sep. 30, and hopefully the follicle (if there is one) will be large enough to trigger so I don't have to drive back to the doctor's office, LOL. I researched some fertility acupuncturists in the area and made an appointment for Monday. She seems really nice and knowledgeable, but being CD1 I had to cut short the conversation so that I wouldn't start crying on the phone. I have the new patient paperwork, and boy does it ask odd questions! She does Chinese medicine along with the acupuncture, and some of the questions are about what color my urine is! 

We're going to Disneyworld in November with all the kids, so at least I'll have a week where I won't be worrying about TTC at all. Even if the next cycle is unsuccessful, my next fertile period will be before we leave, and a vacation will make the TWW go faster.

I can't wait to hear about your ultrasound tomorrow, Brandy! I'm so excited to read each update about your little girls. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy have you considered asking for a medicated injection cycle with trigger? I am not sure how much it is and such but some doctors will use the IVF meds in a minimum form for a few days then trigger to release multiple eggs. That would atleast give you a hint of how you could potentially respond to IVF as well.


----------



## momsbaby

Hi ladies, called my dr today to pay some more on this surgery and the nurse talked to me for over an hour. Surgery is February 19th at 7am, I go in Feb 18th for lab, ultrasound, talk to the dr and their gonna go over everything with me. I'm so excited!!! My first dr only done an ultrasound and never really talked to me about what to expect. Not to rush the year but February hurry up lol. 

Brandy congrats on team pink and purple. God has blessed you!!! And when the time is right he'll bless the rest of us too :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> Hi ladies, called my dr today to pay some more on this surgery and the nurse talked to me for over an hour. Surgery is February 19th at 7am, I go in Feb 18th for lab, ultrasound, talk to the dr and their gonna go over everything with me. I'm so excited!!! My first dr only done an ultrasound and never really talked to me about what to expect. Not to rush the year but February hurry up lol.
> 
> Brandy congrats on team pink and purple. God has blessed you!!! And when the time is right he'll bless the rest of us too :)

I second that! I cant wait for February either I will be almost done baking lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just read you are having 2 girls, Brandy! Congratulations!!! Girls are drama drama, but I love dressing them up!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats Brandy for Team Pink and Purple and Congrats Galvan on the JOB...

AFM...these last few weeks have been tough. I unexpectedly lost my daddy on 9/6. He was electrocuted at work. We were VERY close. My mom is legally blind and depended on him sooo much. Luckily I'm only 5 minutes away.

My daddy drove me to the airport for my TR surgery and picked me up. Words can not express how lost I feel. 

I'm praying for all of you.....:hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm so sorry Jenafyr. Losing your dad is tough, especially when it's unexpected. I'm glad you can be there for your mom. *hugs*


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am very sorry for your loss Jenafyr. I am not very close to my daddy, but when I think of losing him.... I can't send you enough hugs and condolences.. :hugs:


----------



## LLawson

So sorry for your loss Jenafyr! I will keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## Navygrrl

DH finally gave me the go-ahead to set up him with a urology consult. I'm hoping that his issues are something that can be fixed. He's really not looking forward to more SAs. At least this time we're close enough to the office that we can take care of it at home.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my progesterone cream in the mail yesterday. They tell you to rub that stuff on your face... I ain't putting that junk on my face! They're like, "Tests show that progesterone reduces wrinkles." Well, I earned my wrinkles thank you very much.. I don't want to start walking around with a face that looks like botox is all I spend my money on. :haha: I like my lined face.

By the measurements the doctors gave me, my lining was only 6/7mm on the day my period was due. It is supposed to be more than that two weeks earlier at ovulation time. My lining was too thin for the time they measured. It is supposed to be 8 mm at the time of ovulation based on all the things I read online. I am not sure this cream will do the job. I am going to get some red raspberry tea and take that as well. 

I don't even know if I will ovulate this 'cycle'... I looked back at my miscarriage in May and for the two months after that loss, I ovulated on day 15 instead of day 12/13, which is my usual day. I got some opks coming in the mail so I can make sure I don't take this cream until after I ovulate. 

It is going to be a VERY long next few months. I am sitting here wishing I was not going to have to try for months AGAIN to get pregnant and I could be sitting here counting off the first trimester. :blush: I HATE being sad. 
I seem to be so clingy to my hubby since this stupid loss. 
Well, I am gonna drink some coffee and fold some clothes.. Hope you ladies have a good Thursday!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jen, I'm so sad for you:cry: I can't imagine the shock of a loss that's so unexpected:nope: How wonderful that you were so close to your Dad...I'm sure that helps to alleviate some of the regrets one might have:cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I got my progesterone cream in the mail yesterday. They tell you to rub that stuff on your face... I ain't putting that junk on my face! They're like, "Tests show that progesterone reduces wrinkles." Well, I earned my wrinkles thank you very much.. I don't want to start walking around with a face that looks like botox is all I spend my money on. :haha: I like my lined face.
> 
> By the measurements the doctors gave me, my lining was only 6/7mm on the day my period was due. It is supposed to be more than that two weeks earlier at ovulation time. My lining was too thin for the time they measured. It is supposed to be 8 mm at the time of ovulation based on all the things I read online. I am not sure this cream will do the job. I am going to get some red raspberry tea and take that as well.
> 
> I don't even know if I will ovulate this 'cycle'... I looked back at my miscarriage in May and for the two months after that loss, I ovulated on day 15 instead of day 12/13, which is my usual day. I got some opks coming in the mail so I can make sure I don't take this cream until after I ovulate.
> 
> It is going to be a VERY long next few months. I am sitting here wishing I was not going to have to try for months AGAIN to get pregnant and I could be sitting here counting off the first trimester. :blush: I HATE being sad.
> I seem to be so clingy to my hubby since this stupid loss.
> Well, I am gonna drink some coffee and fold some clothes.. Hope you ladies have a good Thursday!!

Angie, you're lining sounds very close to being within the normal limits. I dont think it will take alot of help to thicken it up a tiny bit.

I had a horrible time with the lined ovulation tests... I finally had to switch to the damn smiley ones those were fool proof for me.

I have went overboard and bought a clear blue easy fertility monitor didnt like it... then I went to the lined ones, then I switched to the smiley ones.. I have a cabinet decided to TTC..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have trouble with the line ones... I always have two lines and I have never really been able to see a good positive. My surge is long so I have like three days when I should be dtd.. when I have gotten an amost clear positive, it has been so for almost 2 days, then it's still almost positive after those days. I also usually have ovulation pain and can tell almost every month which side I am ovulating on so that, along with the tests, I should be able to clearly decide what time to take the cream.. Also, this cream is not supposed to prevent your flow from coming on time.. It is only 20mg per application. You're only supposed to use it once a day. Do you ladies think it would be ok to use twice a day to give a little extra boost?

Brandy, I am assuming that it is my progesterone level decreasing at around 5 weeks. I don't know what would cause that, but I am guessing that is what it is... I have never had bad periods. They have always been about three days with the third day usually just spotting since I was a girl.. Even with this miscarriage, I only bled straight for two days. It should have been MUCH worse. My first pregnancy at 18 ended in miscarriage at the 5 week mark as well. I also have had VERY BAD backache with both times I have gotten pregnant this year. It makes it so as I can't hardly walk for long periods of time. I am not overweight. I am very thin and should not be experiencing such bad back pain. I know that the two are linked but I just don't know how..
I figure if I am going to ovulate after this loss, it will be next week sometime... I don't really care about waiting for dating purposes. I am gonna be trying every time I can try until the end of the year, I guess. I hope God has mercy on me and it doesn't take long.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, will your Dr put you on progesterone supplements?


----------



## cj72

Brandy, congrats on your girls!! So excited for you!

Cd2 for me. Don't give up girls, we've got each other to support us when we feel down ;) Love you guys!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well my scan went great! They couldnt get very many good pictures of baby A so I am just posting a pic of baby B... dissapointed that all the ones of A look crappy!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2 edited.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mnjhowell

Jenafyr I am sorry for your loss :( I know your heartache and its one I wish on no one. Prayers for your family.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss Jenafyr.

OMG...4 DAYS!!!! Tuesday can't get here fast enough!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, my dr. is an old fruitcake... By the time I am pregnant again (God-wiling) I will be able to choose a different doctor.

Brandy, your little one is so beautiful. I bet you just can't wait!!

Brandi, I hope your surgery goes well and your journey to conceive is very short...

CJ... I am only 6 days ahead of you.. My cycle might be a little jacked-up this time though. Hope we both are like SpongeBob when he is jellyfishing this month and we catch eggs like we're pros. :haha:


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, Love the picture!
Angie, I have horrible back pain in my lower back a few days before I start, thats usually the one thing I can count on everytime!
My back pain has come and gone, still no AF yet but this was my first month on clomid. I should have started on the 18th based on my regular cycle but Im guessing by what you all have said Im just going to be starting later. Yesterday though I had quite a bit of pain in both ovaries but thats gone now. My temp dropped a whole degree today so Im guessing AF will come anytime now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wish everyone well the next few days! I will be leaving for Santa Cruz till Thursday and have no idea if I will find the time to check in on you all.

**Baby dust** to everyone


----------



## LLawson

Momsbaby, I had my surgery on Feb. 18th of this year! Its a great month for it cause its still cold out and you can come home and get lots of rest :)


----------



## cj72

Jenafyr, sending hugs your way. I'm so sorry.


----------



## LLawson

Well AF showed up. I sent my info to my doctor and he said it all looked good and with the charting it does show that I ovulated. He wants me to continue with the same 100 mg dose of clomid days 5-9 again.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LLawson said:


> Well AF showed up. I sent my info to my doctor and he said it all looked good and with the charting it does show that I ovulated. He wants me to continue with the same 100 mg dose of clomid days 5-9 again.

Sorry for bfn:( I'm cd7 today...Doing 50mg days 5-9...looks like we'll be clomid buddies this Cycle:winkwink: I've been TakingThe FertilCM:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry the witch showed up Lawson.

Ladies, I'll be disappearing again for a little bit. I'm going under the knife in a little under 39 hours. Leaving town tomorrow afternoon and have a crapload of stuff to do first, lol.

This is all so surreal. It's like a dream. Can't believe it's actually happening!


----------



## cupcakestoy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sorry the witch showed up Lawson.
> 
> Ladies, I'll be disappearing again for a little bit. I'm going under the knife in a little under 39 hours. Leaving town tomorrow afternoon and have a crapload of stuff to do first, lol.
> 
> This is all so surreal. It's like a dream. Can't believe it's actually happening!

Best wishes!!!


----------



## LLawson

Sounds good Faith! Im on cycle day 2. Have you seen a difference yet with the FertileCM?
Ill be thinkig of you Brandi! Wishing you the best!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I took my first opk of this cycle today. Not positive yet. It is cycle day 11 for me. I usually ovulate on day 12/13 but figure this month will be a little different. I have felt my o pain on my left side this month. I hope I actually ovulate. Testing and praying I can conceive again right away.

Brandi, I hope your surgery goes great and you conceive quickly. I believe I remember your story hinting that you are about 27/29 years old? I wish I had gotten my surgery done at that age. 

Brandy, I want to be in Santa Cruz!!! It's raining buckets here in Washington State. Usually I love the rain, but it is kind of depressing lately. At least it's good weather for snuggling up. :blush: 

Navy, you take your trip to Disney Land/World yet? Can't remember which it was.. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. 
I am waiting to ovulate. Counting the days....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, 27. I had them tied two years ago at 25. Never ever again will I be forced into something so drastic that takes a piece of me away.

My bus to my other bus that will take me to the city that I am having it done in leaves in 75 minutes. Only 12 hours til checkin and 14 hours til surgery!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I remember the excitement. The belly all in a jumble at the thought that my mistake was about to be repaired. I waited almost 11 years to be able to get mine fixed. That day was really a beautiful day. I can imagine your excitement today. My day is rainy and hubby is working late... Your excitement can be my excitement today! YAYAY, Brandi is getting her tubes fixed today!! She is gonna have some little ones! Woot Woot!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm a whole ball of emotions knowing I'll have my fertility back in 13 hours. I'm excited but nervous too. And this combination of emotions doesn't just give me butterflies, it makes me sick, lol. I feel so nauseous occasionally and have gagged a few times...TMI, I know...but I always get this way before a surgery or a flight somewhere. I'm all good although the insomnia over the last few days has been kicking my ass. 

Just boarded the first bus now. I will be arriving at the hospital in 3 hours.


AHHHHHHH OMG this is actually happening!!!!

Oh, and my son wants a brother named Diego and my youngest daughter wants a sister named Dora.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm a whole ball of emotions knowing I'll have my fertility back in 13 hours. I'm excited but nervous too. And this combination of emotions doesn't just give me butterflies, it makes me sick, lol. I feel so nauseous occasionally and have gagged a few times...TMI, I know...but I always get this way before a surgery or a flight somewhere. I'm all good although the insomnia over the last few days has been kicking my ass. 

Just boarded the first bus now. I will be arriving at the hospital in 3 hours.


AHHHHHHH OMG this is actually happening!!!!

Oh, and my son wants a brother named Diego and my youngest daughter wants a sister named Dora.


----------



## GalvanBaby

GL tomorrow Brandi! I remember the day before my surgery, I was so so nervous and excited!!

:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!!!

I hope nothing else goes wrong. I arrived to the hospital safely two hours ago and went in search of a hotel for the night...of 5 hotels within 10km all of them were booked for the night. Argh!!!

So now I'm sitting in the emerge waiting room, reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows waiting exhaustedly and impatiently for when I can go upstairs and check in...only 6 1/2 more hours. Already been awake for 19 hours...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!!!

I hope nothing else goes wrong. I arrived to the hospital safely two hours ago and went in search of a hotel for the night...of 5 hotels within 10km all of them were booked for the night. Argh!!!

So now I'm sitting in the emerge waiting room, reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows waiting exhaustedly and impatiently for when I can go upstairs and check in...only 6 1/2 more hours. Already been awake for 19 hours...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, hope all is going well for you:hugs:

Llawson, no difference noted YET on the FertilCM. I'm assuming I'll see the results when my usual cm is supposed show? Or did you have it all month long? On a normal cycle, I'll start noticing it tomorrow (cd10) or the day following. I'm drinking lots of water!!! Hope it helps. I do have Pre-Seed ready to go as well.

I *wish* I knew the true affects of coffee with TTC. I LOVE my coffee...usually drink approx 12oz organic black with a little half-n-half and another cup or two of organic decaf throughout the day. I wonder how it affects everything?!:dohh: I wish I liked tea as much:( I have been drinking 2-3 cups daily of "Mamas Red Raspberry Brew" from Bulk Herb Store. "They" say red raspberry leaf helps build a good lining for implantation. I know the thinning is a problem with clomid. :coffee:

Brandy, did you cut out the coffee while doing IVF? Btw, hope your vacation has been relaxing and fun!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Surgery went well. Still groggy from anesthtetic. Just wanns sleeo.


----------



## jonnanne3

I'm glad the surgery went well! The doctor said it was a success? Did they give you the lengths?


----------



## cj72

Yay! Brandi C!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I barely remember him telling me lengths. I am in and out of sleep from being awake akl night and the anesthetic. I will ask at my followup


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry barely remember him telling me everything went well.

See? Anesthetic hangover. Lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

brandi, glad the surgery Is over and your whole again!:happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

You gotta change your signature to say :happydance: Waiting for Dora or Diego:happydance: ha ha.... 
I am glad your surgery went well and your fertility is yours again.
I also hope it doesn't take long for you to conceive your Saturday morning cartoon. :haha: My son is 14 so he was of the era of Barney instead of Diego.. That boy loved him some Barney.. If you tell him that now, he gags..:haha:

I want to take the Red Raspberry tea but I don't know exactly what days it is supposed to be taken and the online info is sketchy at best. One article says it can induce labor, another says you should take it up until ovulation, and another that you can take it all the way through a pregnancy.. Usually if I can't find firm reviews and info I shy away from medicines. How do you take it, Faith? I would really like some extra help with my lining too and read that it is a great medicine, but just don't have enough info. I HATE tea and want to take the pill form instead..

I love coffee too, Faith. I don't even bother drinking decaf.. I drink it for the caffeine..:haha:

Brandi, I love Harry Potter.. Did you hear that the author is making another series of movies? A spinoff of Harry Potter.. I read in the news a couple weeks back that she signed the deal already. Didn't read it in detail, like what the movie/movies would be about, but maybe she might make some more winners..
Sorry all the hotels were booked and you had to wait all that time. I am sure today it was worth it though. :cloud9:

AFM: I am close to a matching pair red line ovulation test. I will start taking one morning, one evening.. My left side o pain is steady this time. Pretty sure I will ovulate.. I pray it bears fruit. It is about my usual o time. I figured for sure it would mess up my cycle again, but it seems like I will still o at my usual cd13. I will probably start taking that cream on Friday. My hubby says I should rub it on whatever they tell me to..:haha: I am excited to be ovulating, but I think I will forever be scared to death of pregnancy. I still want to hold that exalted state though.. :winkwink:

I pray everyone's week is GREAT!!
God bless my Mamacitas.. I don't even know if that is a real word, but I like it!! :haha:


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Brandi! So sorry you had such a hard time but I bet you slept like a baby during surgery, having no sleep before!
Faith, I dont think I got to start the Fertile Cm until about cycle day 8 or 9 but I could tell a difference in a day. We are having sex every other day though. My doc said do it every other day all month until I get a positive O test and then do it that day and the next and then go back to every other day.
What does the preseed do? Is that something you can take along with the Fertile CM?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you for all the support ladies. I wouldn't have made it through without it.

Been sleeping since I got home...it's all I want to do. I'm in a predicament at the moment. I'm thirsty and have a jug of water but can't lift it haha

Otherwise, I'm feeling pretty good...sore, but good. Sooooo happy I made the decision to take this part of my life back.

The vast amounts of blue dye I keep passing is crazy. Looks like it is starting to slow down though.

Got my follow up on October 8 first thing in the morning.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hopefully I find out I have good lengths that day...and as soon as I get internet, cuz I only have my phine I will update my tickers and journal with the whole story.


----------



## cj72

I bet your lengths are great! Congrats girl :)

I drink raspberry tea up until o. Grocery stores and vitamin stores sell it. 

Cd8 and starting to get cm. I also use preseed when on clomid, btw. This is an unmedicated cycle tho. 

Is anyone elses allergies worse this year? I can't stop sneezing!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my blaring positive this morning at about 6 am!!! We dtd twice yesterday and not a thing so far today... My hubby had a 5 mile run this morning, so tired was all he did.. :haha: I am planning on keeping him very busy this evening for sure.. I figure to conceive again this cycle. I am praying if I do, that the cream does the trick for me.. Praying Praying.....

Thanks for the info about the Raspberry tea, CJ... If by chance I don't conceive this month, I will use it next cycle.. I think I really need it. I am hoping that miscarriages really do make a person more fertile.. 

I am sure that your lengths are fine, Brandi... There was one lady on here that got pregnant with just 3 on one side, with one tube blocked.. I can't remember her name... A younger blond headed lady.. (from signature photo) I only have one tube... I didn't ask the lengths cause I didn't want one more thing to stress about. Hope you don't take long to catch your little one.

I am gonna play video games all day until my hubby gets home from work... Hope everyone's Hump Day is great!!!!!


----------



## Jewels77

Hi all, I stumbled upon this site after a search and really looking for a support group through this journey with people who are going through similar experiences. I am 35 years old and as of last Friday, had my tubal reversal. Long story concerning why I had the ligation in the first place but the important thing is I had it reversed finally. My husband and I have been married 16 years and have three children. I would like to add that after my first born, I had a tubal pregnancy and lost my right tube. It only took two months after that to get pregnant again and I had my daughter.. Then three months after she was born I became pregnant again.. So, two pregnancies no problem with only one tube. So, my surgeon told us that I had 6cm left on my left tube.. The pictures look great and he seems very confident that things will work out. We are keeping our fingers crossed. I know that I am at more of a disadvantage due to having only one tube but I won't let it discourage me. I will officially be able to TTC on November 1st.. That will be the end of my six weeks. Good luck to all and I look forward to reading about all your stories and updates.. Good luck to everyone TTC. Any advice would be appreciated anytime!! And not sure if it pops up or not, but yes I am an RN but OB/gyn is not my specialty. I am a critical care/cardiac nurse.. Lol. Praying for everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Jewels!! I hope your TTC journey is short and you get to hold a little baby very soon. I am 28 hours post-reversal.

I don't remember this much pain when I had them tied and I'm so scared to move that I might pull stitches out of the tubes or something and I have a burning itch above the bandage covering the incision. Is this normal ladies? When did you stop passing the blue dye and stop bleeding vaginally? When were you able to do things normally again?


----------



## Jewels77

We'll, I can say that I know what your going through right now. The burning/ pulling is normal. I took it pretty easy the first few days, only getting up every couple of hours to walk as to not develop any blood clots. As far as the bleeding, I actually started my cycle that morning right before surgery.. That really was no fun.. All dignity was right out the window as my husband had to help me with almost everything. The pain does get better for sure. Today is POD 5 for me and I am doing much better. I still take Advil to help with any inflammation, but minimal pain and I finally had a good night sleep last night. I am so excited for you, looks like we are starting our journeys together.. I am wishing you a speedy recovery and a miracle baby real quick!!! It's still very surreal to me.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I did not bleed or have blue dye... Hmmm... I am sure it is different for every person. 

Hello Jewels! I bet you are excited to start trying.. I only have one tube as well...my left one, like you.. My right one is still there, but it is well and truly blocked.. If I can get pregnant with all my issues, you surely can too.

I took another opk...still double lines.. So if it is still double, does that mean I have not actually ovulated yet? After it turns back one dark line one light line, does that mean I have o'd and time to catch it is over??

HAPPY HUMP DAY HAPPY HUMP DAY HAPPY HUMP DAY HAPPY HUMP DAY


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think the blue dye is to make sure the tubes are open and not leaky or still separated, from what I have Googked.

I think I am paranoid. I'm scared to move, to walk...every time I do, I think the pain is the stitches pulling out of the tubes. Am I crazy?


----------



## LLawson

Welcome Jewels! I wish you and Brandi both a speedy recovery!
Brandi, I did not have any bleeding or dye. I did however have horrible pain but I had some complications and they had to make a bigger incision so I had 30 staples.....I too felt like I was ripping stitches out everytime I moved and the doc said as long as I did not have intercourse or do anything strenuos like exerise that they would be fine. He told me to roll out of bed on my side and that helped alot with the pain getting up and down.
As for me, Im on cycle day 6 now that its early Thursday morning. I started my second round of clomid yesterday and did great all day until about 2 hrs ago, I got one of those horrible headaches! Im going to bed now and hope I wake up refreshed and no headache!!
Sleep well everyone! Dream about those babies!!


----------



## mnjhowell

Brandi I am so glad it went well!! Good luck momma!!

Welcome jewels!! 

31 weeks 6 days today- same exact day I went into preterm labor and had an abruption with Izzy- def has my nerves on end :/


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have still not 'officially' ovulated yet, but I am officially doing it from my left ovary... We are praying and dtd at least twice each day and I am going to let my hubby's swimmers get where they need to go regardless of when I o... I am probably gonna end up o'ing on cd15... My tests are still positive and left side is consistently sharp o pain.. I don't really like taking opks... They make me feel like a science experiment. I am cd14 I think.. Gonna hit the sack twice more today and then I think I am going to stop being obsessive about it this month and trust in God to do His work if He wills it..

I hope everyone is doing well on this Thursday.. I am gonna o today, and I am gonna catch it, so I am feeling FAB-U-LOUS!!
God bless!! <3

You know what Brandi? I am so dumb, I never considered that my tubes had stitches in them so I did not one time think about hurting them... I did however, think about pulling out the stitches in my belly.. Those stitches hurt and itched..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So apparently me having bleeding isn't normal. It's not enough to fill a pad but it is bright red and there and enough to turn toilet water red.

So they're going to look at my file and see if any other work was done and if not, I have to figure out a way to get to the clinic an hour and a half away and be looked at. I know this isn't my cycle, cuz that ended on Monday. Sometimes I spot the day after but not like this and my period only lasts for 5 days, and this would be day 8.

So, hopefully everything is okay. I'm parking my butt on the couch officially. I'm not moving for anything


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nevermind. The nurse spoke to another nurse who specializes in IVF and tubal reversal nnd a litle bit, my level, is normal. If I start hemoraging, then I go to the hospital. I'm still parking my butt on the couch officially. I'm not moving for anything.


----------



## Jewels77

Thanks everyone!! I am feeling better everyday, have to go back to work tonight and work the next three nights.. I'm getting a flood of emotions lately. It's amazing to think that after 14 years, I have that possibility of getting pregnant again. I am enjoying reading all your stories and the struggles you all have been through. You all give me hope! Good luck angiendaniel!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am back from vacation.. I was very relaxed until I got to work and saw it all waiting for me uggh! I love my job but at this point I am starting to think that being a stay at home mom once I have the twins looks much more appealing&#8230; but we will see.

Angie- The O thing always messed me up. I too had dark lines for days. The only way I could tell was when they monitored me via ultrasound. My understanding is that you should OH within 48 hours of the first positive. I had to finally get the smiley one.

AFM- Just plugging along.. Uneventful right now for me and I am loving it. I have no pregnancy symptoms still other than a growing belly. I had to give up and switch to maternity pants for sure. I just have my regular check ups now with OB every 2 weeks and an ultrasound 1x per month.
My family is amazing and gifted us with all the furnishings for the nursery! We were told to pick what we wanted and give mom and dad the bill. I didn&#8217;t waste anytime haha. So far I have their cribs, mattresses, stroller, changing tables, and car seats. Now if I can only pick the shade of pink to paint the rooms!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So staying on my couch all day has slowed the bleeding and it's gone from red to pink. So I am hoping that if I stay here, on my couch and move only for the bathroom, it will completely disappear.

And sorry for the TMI question...how long after your TR did you guys have your first BM?


----------



## Jewels77

Brandi, it took me two days which shocked me because I'm not regular at all.. Ever since I was little, I might go twice a week.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So staying on my couch all day has slowed the bleeding and it's gone from red to pink. So I am hoping that if I stay here, on my couch and move only for the bathroom, it will completely disappear.

And sorry for the TMI question...how long after your TR did you guys have your first BM?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for double posts ladies. My phone sometimes reopens the post reply window.

It's been two days for me and I still haven't had one. Hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> So staying on my couch all day has slowed the bleeding and it's gone from red to pink. So I am hoping that if I stay here, on my couch and move only for the bathroom, it will completely disappear.
> 
> And sorry for the TMI question...how long after your TR did you guys have your first BM?



Sorry mine was in 2010 so I dont remember ;(


----------



## mnjhowell

Brandi I also had bleeding after my TR and it lasted about 3-4 days. I'm not regular either but I did use an enema 2 days after my TR because all the swelling and bloating on top of not going in days was miserable.


----------



## cj72

Congrats Brandi and Jewel! Brandy, wow! What a great gift! Afm, cd8, just got back from the gyn. He didnt prescribe anything, just said to ask the RE about femara next time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah I'm gonna do the enema tonight. The bloating is really getting to me now. I've been gassy but nothing . Grrrr.

So I've stayed on my couch all day and rested and the bleeding slowed down and turned pink but as soon as I got up to answer the door (ordered in) I staryed the bright red bleeding again so now I'm wonsering if maybe I pulled a stitch inside or something. Waiting on the doc to call ke back. I left a message on the after hours pager.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah I'm gonna do the enema tonight. The bloating is really getting to me now. I've been gassy but nothing . Grrrr.

So I've stayed on my couch all day and rested and the bleeding slowed down and turned pink but as soon as I got up to answer the door (ordered in) I staryed the bright red bleeding again so now I'm wonsering if maybe I pulled a stitch inside or something. Waiting on the doc to call ke back. I left a message on the after hours pager.


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, although I didnt have any bleeding the doctor did tell me if I did it was normal and that I could even start early or later, that it could change my cycle but it didnt. Of course if it was real heavy then I would be worried.
Ive had 10 knee surgeries and a few other surgeries and the pain pills can actually constipate you so Ive always been told to start taking a stool softener as soon as I come home and it works for me. The first few surgeries I was miserable until I found this out. I hope you get some relief soon :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Lawson and everyone. Google wasn't helping in whether it was normal or not. And if I rest, it slows and turns pink, but if I get up and move again, it turns red but never enough to fill a pad, and barely even touches one. It's just there when I wipe and was still there thia morning so I even keep panicing at the thought that maybe I pulled a stitch inside. Just don't wanna screw this up, you know?

So I'm going to go with the assumption that because I finished my cycle the overnight before the surgery, this is just an extended cycle...going on day 9 now.

I'm getting so bored at home and want nothing more than to get up and go out, even to my work for some caffeine, but I just don't feel completely ready yet. Don't wanna rush my recovery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I am up at my local hospital. I took the bandage off this morning to shower (doctor said day 3 was fine) only to find that a centimetre and a half of my incision is still open. I nearly threw up and passed out so my friend called an ambulance.

My blood pressure is low and there is some bleeding from the incision. They wouldn't look at the incision, just told me to go sit in the waiting room. I wish I was able to get out to the fertility clinic or the hospital where the surgery was done. My local hospital is completely incompetent.


----------



## Mommabrown

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome Jewels!! I hope your TTC journey is short and you get to hold a little baby very soon. I am 28 hours post-reversal.
> 
> I don't remember this much pain when I had them tied and I'm so scared to move that I might pull stitches out of the tubes or something and I have a burning itch above the bandage covering the incision. Is this normal ladies? When did you stop passing the blue dye and stop bleeding vaginally? When were you able to do things normally again?

Glad to hear you finally got your surgery!!! I never had blue dye leaking out or bleeding really...just a little spotting it took a month and a half for AF to find me after TR. Once I was able to get up and move around it made me feel much better!


----------



## jonnanne3

Oh my Brandi! I hope you are ok. Please keep us posted! 
With mine, I healed just fine. No real bleeding issues at all and I did not have sutures, but strips of tape that I removed myself on day 10. I had internal sutures that dissolved on their own.

I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Docs just been in and says the incision looks just about as it should for 3 days post op. He did a pelvic exam to see where the blood is coming from and said it's a scant amount and did a swab to check for any infections. He's putting a call in to the surgeon to check on the bleeding and other things but he says he suspects it's the type of reversal I had (clips, which my understanding is that they have to cut the whole clip off the tube before reattaching the tube, thus resulting in some bleeding)that is causing the bleeding and says I should probably continue on strict bedrest.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry you are having such a hard time Brandi.. I am sure the bleeding is normal.. Some women just get irritated after a major surgery like that and I am sure that blood is normal in some cases.. Especially since your cycle was just 'ended'. Now the open incision... that is jacked up.. I told the lady that did my surgery, (she was around my age), I told her to try to make my belly to where it didn't have the pooch that comes from c-section scars... now I have a real dip.. she pulled up the bottom half of my belly and then sewed it together so that the top half is big and the bottom is dipped in. Praying to get it repaired someday after having babies is done... :blush:
Anywho... I am sure bleeding is normal. Wouldn't google it if it was me, for all the garbage people write...

That is awesome about the family buying your baby's stuff. I am gonna start buying stuff early too, especially diapers.. Was your vacation good, Brandy??

Tomorrow I am going to start the progesterone cream. I am going to take it once a day. I can see a huge change in my personality on the day after I ovulate. I become so moody and emotional. I get so frustrated. My hubby aggravates me endlessly. I stay an emotional wreck until my cycle starts again. I have got to get something to even out my hormones. It is such a huge jump. 
I think my lines will start becoming lighter soon. They are still positive for now.. I figure I ovulated last evening sometime.. If so, then we got the timing down great. I am praying... <3 I might dtd another time this evening just to top off the egg catching.. :haha:

I am done eating the pineapple core, gotta start my vitamins again, and the cream... That's all I am doing this cycle. Such hope... :blush:

God bless!! <3 Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's crazy Angie. Hope you're able to get it fixed!

Doctor says he can't reach the surgeon so they're doing an ultrasound to make sure all is good and I should be out of here soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- I hope they get it all straightened out quickly for you. I didn&#8217;t remember having any dye but I remember bleeding for a bit afterward.

Angie- It was great! We actually have family there so that was the original intent to see them. My grandma turned 96 while we were there she is great and still walks and takes care of herself etc but we wanted to make sure to sneak in a visit to her before I am too far along and if anything happens to her I would never forgive myself.

The weather was beautiful and sunny! Now I am back in Oregon cold as heck and raining &#8230;. Boo!

Glad to see that your plan of action is being implemented and all is going well. The most torture for me was the damn OPK&#8217;s and never having them work on me like they should.. I had dark lines for 9 days straight ones drove me batty!!!


Hope everyone else is well


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, glad you're being seen by a dr. It should give you peace of mind;) Hope you have help with our other little ones as I know the first week post-op requires lots of R & R:hugs: I do recall using stool softner right away and gasX...I just remembered this! Sorry i didn't suggest sooner. My TR was nearly 3 years ago now:/

Angie, my RE FIXED my c-section dip:thumbup: I didn't even say a thing about it but after surgery he was like..."btw, I fixed the severe indentation from your c-sections...:thumbup:..yea!" now, I just need to DO SIT-UPS and flatten my abs:flower: My hubby brought the Bowflex in from storage..set it up in the den, so NO excuses for not exercising:winkwink: our whole family needs it! 
Hope the progesterone does the trick:thumbup: "they" say to start prog cream at 3dpo...you might research this. One month I started what I thought was 1 dpo, and it delayed ovulation until I realized WHY my temp wasn't going up like usual. I quit the cream for a couple of days and O'd...just be really, really sure you've O'd before starting it.
As for the red raspberry leaf tea, I've been drinking the stuff for about 18 months....all month long. Recently I decided to do the tea until O. As you mentioned, I've read lots of conflicting stories on when to use it. Figured I'd be safe and just do till O. When my OB/GYN measured my lining a year ago he said it was "plush":haha: ...have no idea if the tea had and affect but I'm really ramping up my intake while on clomid:thumbup:
Isn't pineapple core for AFTER ovulation" Like the first 4-5 days or so? You might need to get yourself another pineapple:haha: 

Brandy, welcome back from vaca:hugs: glad it was a nice time:thumbup: I think it's AWESOME that you have NO pg symptoms:cloud9: can't imagine it could get any better than that:flower: Your parents must be sooo excited about these babies:happydance: what a generous gift to foot the bill on the baby gear:)

MommaB, how's the TTC TR baby#2 coming along?:hugs:

Cupcake, Navy & Cj, are you guys nearing O yet? Thought there were a number of us in similar cycles pattern right now:flower:

Llawson, I recall you saying your dr. said to take your clomid in the morning...why is that? Did he give a reason? I want to do everything in my power to increase the chances of this stuff working! Everything I read on the internet says to take at night to decrease side effects, but no one discusses the change in effectiveness by doing this?! Anyway, just thought I would see if your dr. gave a reason:) I also decided to following YOUR dr.'s advice haha:) and bd ever other night until +opk and then 2 nights in a row and then back to every other. 

Afm, cd 12..starting OPKs today. Still not seeing lots of CM although drinking tons of water:winkwink: thinking I might toss in Muscinex for good measure:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! Doctor did an ultrasound bedsode and said everything looks okay but is booking another ultrasound for tomorrow morning. Otherwise I am home and resting. I have found that since I was forced to move more than from the couch to the bathroom that walking is a little less painful today but still don't want to compromise anything.

So I'm staying on the couch unless I absolutely have to move. 

I haven't seen my kids since Monday afternoon, which is really hard. I've talked to them on the phone but I miss them so much. They have had a weeklong sleepover at the babysitter's house. It was only supposed to be til yesterday but I need the extra time. And my ex and I are switching visitation weekends. This weekend was supposed to be mine but I can't do it yet so I will get them next weekend. Hopefully I can get out by then.

GL and lots of baby dust Faith!!!


----------



## momsbaby

My Dr wants me to start milk of mag. a week before surgery and once I have my first poo after surgery he wants me to switch to stool softeners. Hope this helps you out some Brandi


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Jewel77:hi: (I'm a little late;)

Hope you get your little bundle asap:thumbup: Glad you've joined us!:hugs: When your hubby gets tired of hearing about all things TTC, we're here for you!:haha: 
:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I used an enema last night for some relief but today I'm eating lots of fibre to hopefully get things going on their own.

Gonna post my Reversal Story later tonight in my journal.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am still having the dark lines too. I woke up this morning to being very warm though so I could tell my temperature was higher. I figure I o'd last night/evening.. Either way, I had sex enough so that won't be the problem if this cycle's a bust... I truly hate opks.. I feel like I have been dtd way too often. Usually I just have sex every morning and every evening and that is that.. When I take those stupid tests I feel like I have to be dtd too often and it stresses me out. Plus, when I read the darn, 'Every couple has a 20% chance of conceiving on any given cycle', makes me just wanna cry and cry... all that work and stress for a 20% chance.. Just slap me smart again...:haha:

Faith, I eat the pineapple before I o just because it is 'supposed' to help with implantation and I figure that if I need help with that, (which I do), then it is best for me to eat it and have it there before I need it.:blush: Not really sure if it works or not, but I figure eating it can't hurt, no matter when I am eating it.. :haha: I also am not going to take the cream until maybe Saturday or Sunday.. I was going to start it today, but I want to be sure that I ovulated before I take that chance. My biggest thing now is whether to use it once a day or twice....
I want to try the Raspberry just because they say it helps regulate hormones. Mine need some evening out sometimes... 

I haven't seen my grandma in almost 4 years. Now that we live here and she is in Kentucky, it will be even longer. I hope nothing happens to her before I get to see her again.. I try not to think about it. You are very blessed to have yours that age and still all there, both physically and mentally. I hope my Mamaw makes it to 96...
I gotta go figure out what to cook for dinner and make my boy fix some coffee. 
I have started my monthly backache... I seriously am beginning to hate this after ovulation backache.. 
bye Ladies!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandicanucks - stool softeners, lots of water, and walk around to get those bowels moving. Walking will also help you get back to normal more quickly.

I had clips, but I didn't have any bleeding. I also didn't O until about 5 days after surgery, so I was nowhere near AF. I think the blue is from the dye that some doctors inject through the tubes to ensure they are open. Chapel Hill doesn't use the dye so I didn't have that. They use a tiny stent to make sure the tubes are open. 

Monday I have my ultrasound to check on follicle size. If it's big enough, then I'll get a trigger shot. Apparently I'm o'ing so late that the follicle is too large. Hopefully this will take care of that. I also have my second acupuncture appointment. The acupuncturist looks so young that I feel like I'm old enough to be her mother! She said I have a classic textbook case of too much phlegm, which builds up heat and blocks the energy my body needs to ovulate. I had a bunch of needles stuck in various places and then got to relax for 30 minutes. She also gave me some herbs to take that are supposed to help. I'm also supposed to stop ingesting dairy and soda. I don't know if any of this will help, but I'll give it a bit of a try.

DH's second SA is on October 7th. The RE we used for his first one never faxed his information to the urologist, so we still have no idea what his actual numbers are. The urologist did a very thorough exam on DH (and he's still complaining about being molested and not even getting dinner out of it) and found a very small varicocele, but it's unlikely that it's affecting his fertility. I'm hoping this SA will come back with good numbers, and at least this doctor will go over everything with us.

November 2 is when we leave for Disneyworld. DH is stressing a little about how much money we'll be able to spend. He's budgeted $1300 for food and gas, which I think is a lot of friggin' money. I know there's five of us, two of which are teenage boys, but I still think that it's more than enough. This is the first real vacation that we've taken as a family, so I think he's just overthinking things. I think he really wanted to be able to just buy everything that everyone wants while we're there, but that's unrealistic, even if we had unlimited funds. I told him that, as long as he gets me to Wales to see the Doctor Who exhibit before it closes in 2017, then we're good. :)

Anyway, sorry to write so much. I guess not posting for a while causes extreme diarrhea of the keyboard when I finally post.


----------



## Navygrrl

Okay, WTH? TMI warning!














I have wet spots on my shirt from my breasts leaking. I'm not pregnant, so this is freaking me out. Guh.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy- That sounds like its going to be a blast! I havent been to Disneyworld but my husband has a few times... But I love Disneyland LOL. I actually went this last February on an all girls adult trip to Disneyland.. Somehow we ended up in Vegas too but thats another story hahah!!

As for the wet spot never happened to me. My husband asks me if I am leaking everytime were in public and a baby cries... So immature.

GL on your scan and trigger! It sounds like you're on it :)


----------



## LLawson

Faith, he did not say why to take it in the morning and I never asked. LOL, I do know when I picked it up at the pharmacy they said he noted as well there that I needed to take this in the morning, close to the same time as possible everyday.
Now as for the sex every other day, he said that a mans sperm count will be reduced by half or more if you have sex more often than every other day and if he has slow swimmers or a low sperm count or damaged sperm and you are having frequent sex he said it diminishes your chances of sperm getting where it needs to be. He said its optimum timing every other day cause the sperm can live about 48 hrs anyway so if you are doing it every other day, you have sperm in you 24/7 if its healthy sperm. Hope this is making sense?
I would not mind sending you some of the lenghtly emails he sends me if you want to private message your email to me?
Now have any of you heard of Prolief from Arbonne? My sister n law suggested it, it is a progesterone cream and women swear by it and helping them conceive right away... Well I ordered it. Its all natural stuff to with the USP progesterone added. I tried some of hers last night and this is probably TMI but I dont know if its that or the clomid but I have had alot of the creamy discharge and have been super ready for sex!! LOL of course Ive had a migraine all day from the clomid again. Its just now easing up.. I have two more days of it!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for all the advice and support through all of this, ladies. Wouldn't have made it through without this group. Hoping to get up a little more tomorrow and see what happens. For now, I'm going to sleep.

Reversal story is finally in my journal.


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I forgot to mention, I havent told anyone that I even had the reversal so no one knows we are trying to have a baby! :) I had the migraine starting yesterday and my sis n law was here and I told her I had beehaving some bad ones off and on and she started talking about the Prolief and how it helps with migraines, hormone imbalance and raises your progesterone and balances everything out. It also helps with skin scars, discolorations etc if you apply it straight to that area. Then she mentioned that it was even helping women trying to conceive but having problems and it wasnt as harsh as the straight progesterone replacement. She said it was selling like hotcakes so I looked up reviews and theres alot of good stuff about it and trying to get pregnant. She said you can use it through your first trimester then stop because your body starts producing alot at that time. She said it helps with post partum depression and women are taking it to even things back out after giving birth so Im going to try it :) little did she know she was giving me advise on conceiving! LOL, Ill blame it on the Prolief if I get pregnant! Tell her its her fault! LOL


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandi, glad you're being seen by a dr. It should give you peace of mind;) Hope you have help with our other little ones as I know the first week post-op requires lots of R & R:hugs: I do recall using stool softner right away and gasX...I just remembered this! Sorry i didn't suggest sooner. My TR was nearly 3 years ago now:/
> 
> Angie, my RE FIXED my c-section dip:thumbup: I didn't even say a thing about it but after surgery he was like..."btw, I fixed the severe indentation from your c-sections...:thumbup:..yea!" now, I just need to DO SIT-UPS and flatten my abs:flower: My hubby brought the Bowflex in from storage..set it up in the den, so NO excuses for not exercising:winkwink: our whole family needs it!
> Hope the progesterone does the trick:thumbup: "they" say to start prog cream at 3dpo...you might research this. One month I started what I thought was 1 dpo, and it delayed ovulation until I realized WHY my temp wasn't going up like usual. I quit the cream for a couple of days and O'd...just be really, really sure you've O'd before starting it.
> As for the red raspberry leaf tea, I've been drinking the stuff for about 18 months....all month long. Recently I decided to do the tea until O. As you mentioned, I've read lots of conflicting stories on when to use it. Figured I'd be safe and just do till O. When my OB/GYN measured my lining a year ago he said it was "plush":haha: ...have no idea if the tea had and affect but I'm really ramping up my intake while on clomid:thumbup:
> Isn't pineapple core for AFTER ovulation" Like the first 4-5 days or so? You might need to get yourself another pineapple:haha:
> 
> Brandy, welcome back from vaca:hugs: glad it was a nice time:thumbup: I think it's AWESOME that you have NO pg symptoms:cloud9: can't imagine it could get any better than that:flower: Your parents must be sooo excited about these babies:happydance: what a generous gift to foot the bill on the baby gear:)
> 
> MommaB, how's the TTC TR baby#2 coming along?:hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, Navy & Cj, are you guys nearing O yet? Thought there were a number of us in similar cycles pattern right now:flower:
> 
> Llawson, I recall you saying your dr. said to take your clomid in the morning...why is that? Did he give a reason? I want to do everything in my power to increase the chances of this stuff working! Everything I read on the internet says to take at night to decrease side effects, but no one discusses the change in effectiveness by doing this?! Anyway, just thought I would see if your dr. gave a reason:) I also decided to following YOUR dr.'s advice haha:) and bd ever other night until +opk and then 2 nights in a row and then back to every other.
> 
> Afm, cd 12..starting OPKs today. Still not seeing lots of CM although drinking tons of water:winkwink: thinking I might toss in Muscinex for good measure:thumbup:

At first we were NTNP but now we are full blown TTC. This month I O'd on day 12 which is about 2 or 3 days early and now being in my last 6 days of TWW is killing me. MY boobs are so tender with sharp shooting pains and I am cramping but nothing else so i think it may be a bust this cycle. I have noticed that my CM is not as stretchy as it was before my pregnancy with Emme so I started EPO...I have been thinking about switching to my Omegas instead. 
How are you Faith?? Do you ever hear from some of the other girls?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Faith Cd 15 here- still waiting for my Smiley face....Thinking maybe today as I woke up "in the mood!" lol Think the Soy Iso. delayed O again this cycle as usually I O cd13-14, but if it works who cares! Best of luck to you on catching that Golden Egg! DH goes for SA on Wed. so I'm bd while I still can...If this cycle is a bust then Dr. agrees with our NTNP break then IUI & injectibles/trigger after 1st of the year if thats what we want to pursue....Sure would be nice to skip that......


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Guess I'm in your shoes too, Lawson. I didn't tell anyone expect a few friends and the managers at work. I'm still thinking about how I am going to break thr news to people if I do become pregnant.


----------



## LLawson

LOL yes me too!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I didn't tell anybody until recently. I actually told them after I had my MC. They asked how was I pregnant with a TL, I said miracles happen and just smiled. IMO, it is nobody's business. I know our baby is planned and wanted and the people who matter know. Unfortunately some people who have no business knowing my business know because my SIL knew and I hear comments from them about why aren't we pregnant yet, blah blah blah. I just respond that God hasn't sent us our miracle yet. I feel like knocking the f*#k out of somebody for opening their mouth especially when I was in the middle of the mc and they asked me. Sometimes the least peopel that know the better. :hugs:

Brandi, I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh goodness Cupcake...I was very randy on CD8-13 DH said he felt like we were newlyweds again(having a 6 month old puts a damper on it especially since she only sleeps 2-3 hours at a time at night.)I hope that you get that sticky egg before having to go through all of that! 

I told my immediate family. They were very excited since I am the only one who can and wants to give them more grandkids. Everyone else had to wait till I was pregnant with Emmaleigh to find out and then it inspired several of my cousins and friends to go it to with hope. 
Galvan your SIL sounds like a wench!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

See if I have a successful pregnancy, I'll have more people pissed at me than happy for me, but you know what? I may be a single mom with 3 kids, but I raise those three on my own and we don't struggle. I provided everything for them without them going without while paying off a nearly $6000 surgery. I do a great job and can afford another child. And even if I never havr another one, I'll still be happy that I have 3 beauties and that I tried.

Until I have a successful pregnancy, there is no sense in making people unneccesarily pissed for something that may never come about.


----------



## LLawson

Ladies, I feel the same as you all! Its no ones business but ours and we can tell who we wish. If we have a baby they will find out later anyway but if we dont and they dont know then theres no drama! Galvan I have a SIL that sounds just like that! I cant wait to see her reaction if I become pregnant!


----------



## mnjhowell

Wow I told everyone!! Everyone knew about our IVF journey and our desire to have a child together and I didn't find the need to hide it from anyone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Galvan...sorry, missed the comment. I'll finally have internet next week. Replying on my phone sucks!

Feeling WAY better today. Went shopping again, cuz my kids needed new lunch bags. Did a few houshold chores but nothing where I pushed myself. I'm starting to feel like my old self again and it feels great. I can't wait til I'm completely healed and can stary TTC again


----------



## GalvanBaby

My SIL is a wench!

Fx for a quick BPF Brandi!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well my ex found out last night that I had surgery. He kinda put all the " I'm on bedrest" and "I can't lift anything" together with the "I'm going out of town" and concluded I had surgery. My youngest child was sick yesterday, fever, puking, and she wanted to come home with me and I had to say no, because I can't lift her in and out of the bath if she pukes all over herself. And so I sent him a message apologizing and saying that I needed his help for the next few weeks and kinda told a fib that I had my uterus scraped of endometriosis (which I do have) and he wrote back that he knows what surgery I had and there's no need to argue or lie. I stuck with the endo scrape and said I didn't need him causing trouble because he THINKS he knows. Then he wrote back that he's happy for for me. WTF? The same man who forced me into tying them in the first place is happy for me?! WTF ever!

Anyway...I'm not worried, cuz even if I have to bring it up in court for custody, this surgery really has nothing to do with who should have custody of the kids and even while I paid it off, my kids and I never once went without. All the bills were paid, there was always healthy meals on the table and a roof over their head. They always had clean and appropriate clothes on and I even paid off a $2200 phone bill sitting in collections thanks to him, provided for the kids, AND threw a birthday partt, all in one month earlier this year.

So, I could see the problem


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well my ex found out last night that I had surgery. He kinda put all the " I'm on bedrest" and "I can't lift anything" together with the "I'm going out of town" and concluded I had surgery. My youngest child was sick yesterday, fever, puking, and she wanted to come home with me and I had to say no, because I can't lift her in and out of the bath if she pukes all over herself. And so I sent him a message apologizing and saying that I needed his help for the next few weeks and kinda told a fib that I had my uterus scraped of endometriosis (which I do have) and he wrote back that he knows what surgery I had and there's no need to argue or lie. I stuck with the endo scrape and said I didn't need him causing trouble because he THINKS he knows. Then he wrote back that he's happy for for me. WTF? The same man who forced me into tying them in the first place is happy for me?! WTF ever!

Anyway...I'm not worried, cuz even if I have to bring it up in court for custody, this surgery really has nothing to do with who should have custody of the kids and even while I paid it off, my kids and I never once went without. All the bills were paid, there was always healthy meals on the table and a roof over their head. They always had clean and appropriate clothes on and I even paid off a $2200 phone bill sitting in collections thanks to him, provided for the kids, AND threw a birthday partt, all in one month earlier this year. My poor kids split one can of alphagetti and wear clothes that are stained and are two sizes two small for them at his house and he makes more money than I do! He puta his music addiction above the kids needs.

So, I could see the problem if the kids went without while I paid for it but they didn't so I am not worried.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TMI WARNING!!!

I'm already noticing a difference in my body since the reversal. I'm 6 days post-op and this morning I woke up with clear, stringy mucous in my underwear. I almost forgot what this was because I haven't seen it since before I had my tubes tied. Then it dawned on ke. It was EWCM...at least I'm pretty sure, lol. Then I looked at my calendar and sure enough, today is CD13...Ovulation Day. I always ovulate on CD13. So now I'm just waiting for the O pains to kick in which should be around supper.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am about 4dpo. I feel like this month is a no go.. Not sure why. I just don't feel very confident.
My stupid boy cat poked holes in my progesterone cream so that he was licking his fat lips after eating him some of it. I hate my cats in the morning time.
This dang weather in Washington State is getting me depressed. It has flippin rained for two straight weeks. I don't even mean just a storm every day, but a continual down-pouring ALL DAY LONG!! for two weeks already... I hate this state! I never want to come back here after this term is over. I now despise Washington State. I only disliked it before, now it is a lifetime hatred. This place makes you just want to lay down in the fetal position with your thumb in your mouth.. I am worried about getting fat. There is absolutely nothing to do but lay on the couch, eat chips, and play video games... The dream of all men everywhere. :haha: I am living a man's dream. :haha:
Anyhow.... not much backache or bloating or any other after o drama this time. I wish I could have conceived again right away. I keep telling myself that God has another plan for me, for me to be patient and wait; it is very hard to be patient until His will and mine are the same. I feel like I am in constant prayer. I am glad I have you guys to complain to. :cry:
I am such a cry-tittie today. I am feeling way emo today. I have college homework to do... Dang Philosophy.. I am SOOO tired of college homework. I am in college for Business Management/Christian Counseling and I feel like college is never going to end. I have zero motivation. I am like a blond watching t.v. with 6 different television sets running different programs.. I am all over the place with my thoughts today. 

Brandi.. I got my tubes tied when I was 20 or so because I got pregnant ( after we discussed having a baby for months) and the guy and I broke up. I lived with my parents during the pregnancy and they took care of me. My mom was ever on me to get my tubes tied so these men could 'stop running away and leaving me with babies to take care of'. She was right cause they did run away, but it was my fault for picking losers that ran.. (My justification was I was an immature 20 year old.) A few months after I had my girl I took her to see her Dad and we got back together (after a few months). We stayed together 12 years and then I got tired of waiting for him to keep his promises (among other things) and divorced him 2 1/2 years ago. I wanted my tubes un-tied for me, since I felt that he, along with my mom, did not leave me any options and gave me no choice but to tie them, when I did not want to. Now I feel like there are so many people that are laughing at my failure to keep a child. My new husband's parents disowned him for divorcing his first wife so we don't speak to them, not counting his brothers and his ex... My mom does not think I should have anymore kids despite my younger sister popping out 6 straight in a row. My ex kept promising I could get them un-done, but every time we had the money, he had other plans for it, or he would quit his job so we could not spend it on the surgery. Now he has a new wife which I am scared to death will conceive and carry before I can and it would make me bitter. (I hope God takes that little feeling away..) My new hubby and I will be married 2 years in Feb.. I try to manage bitterness and the knowledge that so many people are laughing at my miscarriages, justifying their feelings and secret thoughts by saying that we don't deserve to have kids. I believe that God can give His mercy to whomever He chooses. I think that the more people that bring my name in front of God, and that bring me to His attention, are the very ones that will suffer the most since I pray for good for them and they laugh in their hearts at my most vulnerable moments. Some people call that karma. I just call Him God.

Fertility history:jacked up
Relationship history:jacked up
Emotional history: Mr. Rogers Neighborhood
Financial history:ex wife gets it all
Moral of the story: God has my heart, the world has the rest of me.

Now, I am gonna go eat Cheetos and do my Philosophy homework since I am in a 'worldly' state of mind, then I am gonna play video games all day and contemplate the best gear to get for my level 90 Druid healer..


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm cd13 today and had an ultrasound to check follie size. I have one on my left that is 20mm. My lining is 8.2, which isn't awesome, but it's higher than 7, which is what they want. I take my ovidrel trigger tomorrow morning. DH has another SA next Tuesday, which he's not looking forward to, but at least it'll be better than being mauled by the urologist like last week. The urologist says he might have a very small varicocele, but since it's so small, if it's even there, that it wouldn't affect his fertility. If this month ends up a bust, my doctor is going to put me on 100mg of clomid with trigger, and depending on DH's SA, he might do an IUI. He's also planning an HSG and the end of next cycle if we're not successful. He's calling it the "full court press."

I started fertility acupuncture last week and had my second treatment today. It's very relaxing, except that it hurts when she puts the needles in my feet and shins. Not a lot, but enough to make me rethink whether I want to continue, LOL. She wants me to stop having dairy and sodas. I did okay enough on no dairy, but the soda thing is killing me.

We're counting down to our Disney World trip. If this cycle is a bust, at least I'll have that to cheer me up, and if it's successful, then it will be the most awesome trip ever. :)


----------



## LLawson

Mnjhowell, I have a few in my family that think its a sin to have children with different fathers. I have 3 children and my husband now has none but has raised my 3 as his own. Im not sure if these people (mainly my sil) are jealous in thinking we may try but she keeps bringing stuff up in front of us like: I saw this lady that had 2 children by 2 different dads, thats such a slut.....stuff like that. I will not give her the pleasure of downgrading me for trying. If I end up with a baby, I could care less what she has to say but as of right now, I dont want to give her that satisfaction! Thats why my husband and I are keeping it between us. I dont need the extra pressure. I wish our family was as understanding as some but they arent!
Brandi, I too never noticed any sticky CM again until after the TR? This is probably going to be a stupid question but why does that not happen if your tubes are tied? I thought you were supposed to still have all the symptoms but no egg passing?
Navy good luck with everything! All your stuff sounds so exciting right now! I bet youll be pregnant soon!
As for me, Im on CD10, I will start my O testing in a few days! Im hoping this one will be it since Ive been so darn "frisky" and feeling like a teenager again. My poor husband thinks Im crazy! Hes so worn out from all this but still being a trooper. I woke him up at 5 a.m. saturday and he was ok with it but we had a long day racing at the track so we didnt get home and in bed until almost 3 am yesterday so he was a tired one heading to work this morning! LOL I hope for his sake, I get pregnant soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Lawson!!!

I can't wait to get to the TTC stage. Ha, if my daughter wasn't sick I'd probably go for a drive out to see the donor and ask for a donation, lol. Patience, though. I don't want to just get pregnant, I want a healthy baby and I can't rush my body. I want to wait one full cycle before TTC, which would be around the 26th of October, but everything I read says I should wait 6 week.

That's curious to me too, why you don't have the CM with a TL. I didn't even really think about it until today that I hadn't had any til now. Anyone know?


----------



## cupcakestoy

1 dpo today :) Starting pineapple coretoday, just because its something to "do" lol Hoping that our prayers will be answered this cycle. Kinda nervous for DH tomorrow, but figure a SA is the least he can do since it seems like the rest of TTC is all up to me lol Fx'd for a good report, and of course Baby Dust to all those TTC :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Akk I know what you mean by the weather... Oregon isnt much different... The non stop rains are of control. They say this is why the states so green! Ya no shit but no one can go outside to enjoy the green uggh. I like kauai where its green all the time and WARM! Atleast there if it rains it passes in 5 minutes and the suns back out. As for your cycle we shall see... I am sure with all that BD'in you have a good shot.


Navy- 8.2 isnt bad at all. I see much lower even during the IVF process with great outcomes! Your lining will continue to thicken as well leading up to implantation ;) Your follie size is perfect! They want 18-22 atleast my FS does. With acupunture I told them that I didn't like the ones in the top of the feet and they did discontinue placing them there. It was too hard to relax with them... I can't explain it really it wasnt painful just tense and not relaxing. However, the only BFP I got naturally was after 2 cycles of treatment of it... so there is something to be said about it.

Cupcake- I have everything crossed for you that this is your month! GL to DH on the SA... Its funny how us women go to the doctor and get stripped naked, fondled, and poked everytime with something when were TTC'ing to figure out whats going on but the men only do SA's... Boo not fair lol. Atleast my DH has been going to the appts with me so he has seen what all I have gone through.

Speaking of appts... I write off all my medical expenses because well its insanely expensive. I realized today for 2013 I have had 41 appts haha.. Thank god for spreadsheets or I could never keep track!

To those that have unsupportive families my heart goes out to you. I couldnt even imagine how hard it is to have to filter what I tell my family in fear that it might not be well received. Although I do have to say you cant choose your family but you really can choose the ones you associate with. That might possibly be the key to why I have a limited audience when it comes to family functions.


Baby dust to all. I wish you the very best.


----------



## LLawson

I see alot of you talking about your journals. Is that something on here?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> I see alot of you talking about your journals. Is that something on here?

Yep if you go into the TTC forums there is a TTC Journal section and you can create your own "Journal" thats viewable by everyone and you can update it with your story. Most people put it in their signatures so others can check in on them and post directly to them and such.

It's a good way to keep track of what your journey was like and to be able to remember all that you have done etc.


I am horrible at it so I never attempted one I would completely fail at updating.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Not sure if you girls have seen this one or not but it's worth a view :haha:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtR_-MINR1o


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have one in my signature, Lawson..I try to update it but with a lack of internet it is kinda tough to make big entries. I even hate making these two sentence posts from my phone cuz ny phone sucks. I get internet on Thursday.


----------



## cj72

got my smiley today and got it on ;) whoop whoop!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> got my smiley today and got it on ;) whoop whoop!

Literally! :haha:

GL hope you catch that egg :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ladies, there is no greater out-of-the-blue, faster way to wake you up at 4am than accidentally being kicked in your incision by your 4 year old son.

It's been a little over two hours now and I'm still hurting. Gonna be a day of parking myself on the couch to recover from that one.


----------



## Navygrrl

TRIGGER SHOT DAY!

DH found out how much it cost, and later I found him giving his "boys" a pep talk, telling them they needed to get the job done because he didn't want to pay that much again, LOL.

Brandicanucks - OUCH! Try some ice packs to help numb the area and reduce swelling.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck navy!!!

I'm still feeling nauseous from that kick in the stomach. Kids leave for school in half an hour and then I have the whole day to myself to just rest and relax and recover from that kick.

Moral of the story: If your child runs into bed with you, move...quickly, to his bed so you don't get kicked. I just hope it didn't do damage that will wreck my chances of having a baby.


----------



## cj72

Go Navy!!
Brandi, Been there. Rest up :)
Thanks Brandy...Might just let him get lucky again today:) How are you doing with the twins?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My 2 year old followed the kick up with an accidental punch this morning. I swear these kids don't want a sibling, lol.

But now I am paranoid that it did something to ruin my chances of having another baby.

Is it sad that I'm guilty of watching baby birthing shows each morning and crying cuz I want that sooooooo bad?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> TRIGGER SHOT DAY!
> 
> DH found out how much it cost, and later I found him giving his "boys" a pep talk, telling them they needed to get the job done because he didn't want to pay that much again, LOL.
> 
> Brandicanucks - OUCH! Try some ice packs to help numb the area and reduce swelling.

haha Navy... Sounds like something my DH would do.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Go Navy!!
> Brandi, Been there. Rest up :)
> Thanks Brandy...Might just let him get lucky again today:) How are you doing with the twins?

We are good thanks for asking! I cant believe 14 weeks. I am so happy to be in the 2nd trimester but now I really want time to fly so I can meet these girls that we waited so long for :) 

We have a checkup today so that is fun :)

They have me on appt schedule to see the doctor every 2 weeks and an ultrasound atleast 1x per month so that keeps me reassured when I start to waiver. 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my 14 week check up! The girls are doing fantastic. I LOVE My doctor. I was put on a schedule of an ultrasound 1x per month and a visit to him 2x a month but today he suprised me and did an ultrasound. I havent seen them in 3 weeks and boy have they grown!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's great news, Brandy!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, I'm sure everything inside there is fine:hugs: I think those tubes are really snug and protected in there. It would probably take a significant blow to cause damage...you could call your dr. for peace of mind:thumbup:

Brandy, so happy things are going so well with your babies:happydance:

Cj, hope you catch that egg this cycle!!!!

Navy, Yay for the trigger shot:happydance: hope this is your month!!

Angie, so sorry for the glum weather:( Can't imagine! I DO hope you caught that egg this month and perhaps the weather is causing your down mood:( Sometimes just getting out and going somewhere can help...even if the weather is poor. Can you get to an indoor mall and walk around? Get a coffee..sit on a bench and watch people?:shrug: Where in WA do you live? I think I asked this before, but can't remember.:wacko:

Afm, still waiting for a + opk..currently cd16, so hopefully tomorrow or Thurs.:thumbup: for some reason my temp took a jump today, but I could swear I haven't O'd:wacko: haven't had any severe O pains yet, no + opk (although like LLawson last cycle, I'm drinking lots of water and can't get a concentrated sample...:dohh:) CM is very scant:( Even taking the FertilCM. I'm making sure I use Preseed! I have to say, I think the FertilCM has increased my sex drive! Don't know what else would be different this cycle...can't imagine clomid puts me in the mood:haha:
Guess I'll see what tomorrow brings.:coffee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you Faith that you catch that egg ;)


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance:Ok ladies its been a minute but I have good news I have a BFP! My HCG level is 91% and my progesterone is 11.5. I am so excited but have to recheck on Friday! I went to the fertility doctor on last week for initial visit and now this week I am pregnant never got to finish the rest of the visits. God is so good! Wish me continue blessings ladies.:bfp::bfp::wave:
 



Attached Files:







20131001_175125.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommabrown

WOOOOHOOOO Brighteyes! Congrats Hun!! 

Faith my cycles since I have had Emme my CM has been scant too. I even started EPO to kick it up but nothing, then these last few days I have had more EWCM which I think means AF is gonna show on time on Friday. :) Yay for sex drive. . .mine has been out the window with a 6 month old who still sleeps like a newborn. 

Brandy~ Yay for a good scan and that the girls are doing so well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

brighteyez73 said:


> :happydance:Ok ladies its been a minute but I have good news I have a BFP! My HCG level is 91% and my progesterone is 11.5. I am so excited but have to recheck on Friday! I went to the fertility doctor on last week for initial visit and now this week I am pregnant never got to finish the rest of the visits. God is so good! Wish me continue blessings ladies.:bfp::bfp::wave:

Congratulations!!! Thats what happened to me lol.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am trying to post photos to my photobucket so you ladies can see my tests I took today. I don't know how to work this website at all! :blush:

Brighteyez, THAT IS SO AWESOME!!! I am so glad you did not have to finish your fertility doctor visits, you're fertile all by yourself.. :haha:

What cha' chicks think about my tests? They are all the same tests, and I will take more tomorrow. Takes me a few to figure out how to upload them though. Sucks!

I pray you catch your egg this month Faith. I hardly ever have cm. I just figured that was the price I had to pay for the reversal. I bought the Preseed but I don't use it.

Brandy, so glad you got to see your little princesses again. I can imagine your joy.

I hope everyone is doing well. After my tests today I am doing great! I MIGHT be seeing things, but I don't believe I am... :blush: Praying I am not seeing things anyway.


God bless Ladies!! <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hmm your link in siggy didn't work for me :( Can you attach to the posting?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Brighteyez!

K ladies...here goes my paranoia again...My incision has not stopped burning all day, I have a low grade fever, I feel dizzy, have the sweats like crazy and there is like a spotty red rash spreading outwards from the corners of the incision.

Normal for 7 days post op and having been more active today than any other day this weekor should I be heading up to emerge?

I can't reach my ex at work to get the kids and he won't be done work for another 4 hours. I put the kids down half an hour early so I could sit down and relax and the sweats and dizziness are gone and the burning is less.

So probably cuz I overdid it today or possibly an infection? I jusy thought an infevtion would have happened earlier than 7 days post op.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am not saying that yours is the same, Brandi, but my incision did that and I had to take very strong antibiotics for weeks, plus 2 butt shots. Any surgery or injury that has red marks is cause for concern. It isn't like a super fast emergency, but I would go to the ER as soon as I was able. Red streaking is a sign of infection. 
Praying for you to not have infection.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh Faith, I live on McChord AirForce base. It is outside of Lakewood, about 20 minutes from Seattle..

Brandy, I added the photos to my earlier post..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kids are all in bed now so I will just rest for the rest of the night and then go in the morning, just to be sure. My followup is not for another week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ANGIE WTF!! Is that a pink line on that HCG???? Looks like it to me


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Oh Faith, I live on McChord AirForce base. It is outside of Lakewood, about 20 minutes from Seattle..
> 
> Brandy, I added the photos to my earlier post..

Well if they find a stalker wandering around the base its just me! Jk lol youre like 5 hours from me.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yes Brandy, that is most certainly a line on that test. As of that test I am pregnant. I also am only 5 possibly 6dpo... so that is a super light, early positive. You know what else... I tested today because my back started hurting again. I was for sure I was not pregnant yesterday, but today I am sure I am gonna have another chance to carry a baby. I am praying so hard. :haha: Scared to death again. crazy huh???


----------



## ~Brandy~

You're a real life fertile myrtle!! Youre my hero lol

Now go find a doctor that is good :) and ditch the old jerks


----------



## momsbaby

brighteyez73 said:


> :happydance:Ok ladies its been a minute but I have good news I have a BFP! My HCG level is 91% and my progesterone is 11.5. I am so excited but have to recheck on Friday! I went to the fertility doctor on last week for initial visit and now this week I am pregnant never got to finish the rest of the visits. God is so good! Wish me continue blessings ladies.:bfp::bfp::wave:

WOW I'm excited for you CONGRADATIONS!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Brandi I am so excited. Baby dust everywhere


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you momsbaby very happy.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Angie! 



AngienDaniel said:


> I am trying to post photos to my photobucket so you ladies can see my tests I took today. I don't know how to work this website at all! :blush:
> 
> Brighteyez, THAT IS SO AWESOME!!! I am so glad you did not have to finish your fertility doctor visits, you're fertile all by yourself.. :haha:
> 
> What cha' chicks think about my tests? They are all the same tests, and I will take more tomorrow. Takes me a few to figure out how to upload them though. Sucks!
> 
> I pray you catch your egg this month Faith. I hardly ever have cm. I just figured that was the price I had to pay for the reversal. I bought the Preseed but I don't use it.
> 
> Brandy, so glad you got to see your little princesses again. I can imagine your joy.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. After my tests today I am doing great! I MIGHT be seeing things, but I don't believe I am... :blush: Praying I am not seeing things anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> God bless Ladies!! <3


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I am trying to post photos to my photobucket so you ladies can see my tests I took today. I don't know how to work this website at all! :blush:
> 
> Brighteyez, THAT IS SO AWESOME!!! I am so glad you did not have to finish your fertility doctor visits, you're fertile all by yourself.. :haha:
> 
> What cha' chicks think about my tests? They are all the same tests, and I will take more tomorrow. Takes me a few to figure out how to upload them though. Sucks!
> 
> I pray you catch your egg this month Faith. I hardly ever have cm. I just figured that was the price I had to pay for the reversal. I bought the Preseed but I don't use it.
> 
> Brandy, so glad you got to see your little princesses again. I can imagine your joy.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. After my tests today I am doing great! I MIGHT be seeing things, but I don't believe I am... :blush: Praying I am not seeing things anyway.
> 
> 
> God bless Ladies!! <3

I "think" I may see something but the LH line is messing with me...5dpo? WOW. Hope ths is it for you Angie! How long has it been since your HCG got back to 0? When are you heading in for labs? Goodluck girl!


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats brighteyez! That is awesome!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I don't know if my numbers ever got back to zero. I mean, I know that I miscarried cause I saw it, I also know that I o'd cause I tracked it. If you can gear up/ovulate and still be pregnant with a 'miscarriage' then I am in deep water cause it might just be that I am still pregnant a month later? Unlikely, but possible in the grand scheme of things I suppose.. Anywho, that test does have two lines, but the test I took this morning does NOT have two lines. Good possibility that it is just a nasty evap and I am praying for a vain wish. I figure that no matter what, time tells everything. I tested only because I took that opk and the preg test and dipped them in the same cup and my back was hurting. I wanted to see if I could see which one turned darkest the fastest... (that's what happens when you stay at home alone all day.) I don't really trust that first test because I was only 5/6 dpo.. I plan on going on Thursday or Friday and having blood drawn. If the test was a true positive, blood will show.. If not, then that's ok too. :shrug: Can't do much about it other than wait and hope.

Brandy, That fertile joke is why my mom made me get fixed.... :haha: My grandma has 11 kids, my mom had 4, my younger sister has 6, each one of them one right after the other... Plus my mom says I am like my dad and have way too much 'bedroom mood' and that leads to too many kids... :haha:

I am a little down at the negative I got with fmu today.. I woke up at 3:15am with a full bladder and a nervousness to test, test, test.... My back is hurting, my headaches are back... Figured that cream would help with that stuff every month. It isn't doing so well so far. I figure some of it might be psychosomatic, and my mind is playing dirty tricks on my vulnerable child-wanting heart... I will probably test again on Saturday and take that test as my final say so unless I get to go to the doc before then. I will probably test before then, but I won't really believe until I get farther into my dpo since I got a negative this morning, and man was that thing negative!!! :haha:

Well, I am going to go drink a cup of coffee my boy made before school and watch Hogans Heroes on dvd.. I also am going to go hang out on Facebook for a few. I reactivated my account a little while back.. anyone want to friend me, my name is Angela Tweedle, got a photo of me and the hubby and my boy... 
P.S. Yes, that really is my last name.. :haha:
Have a great day Mamacitas!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Another question, ladies.

Do any of you remember feeling pain where your ovaries would be? I'm fine if I'm rsting but sometimes if I move or if I was overdoing it, I get a really sharp pain to my rifht, presumably wwhere the ovary is. Other times, it just feel like a slight stinging. Makes me wonder if maybe it's also trying to heal? I don't get it on the left.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Bright, congrats on the BFP:happydance: hope everything goes smoothly for you:hugs:

Brandi, how's the incision this morning?

Angie, you're still super early in your TWW:flower: lots of time for a BFP this cycle:hugs: I'd "friend" you on FB, but we don't do the whole Facebook thing;) We're probably the only people on the planet that don't us it:haha: drives hubby's family CRAZY:wacko: figured they can text, email or call:winkwink: Our life is beyond busy and I'm afraid I'd spend waaay too much time on it, if I had it...then I'd be even MORE behind on everything:haha:

Well, I may have done my trick from last cycle and O'd on blasted CD13!!!!! I thought that was a total freak situation since I have never O'd that early. I thought FOR SURE the clomid would make me O even later than my usual cd16 or 17...but looks like it may have been cd13. We've been bd'ing everyother day since AF left, but planning to do double time once I got a +opk:dohh: I didn't have ANYWHERE NEAR the O pains I had last time I took clomid, just sharp jabs every now and then. I'm still getting the pains off and on:shrug: my temp is still up, so that's my only indicator of having O'd...maybe it's the clomid making my temps higher. I know they do that in the TWW, but didn't think it would cause higher before O. I realize I should know all this by now!! Afterall, I've been at this for nearly 3 years:wacko::

Anywho, hope everyone is have a good Wednesday:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, is it ovulation pain? I know you mentioned having EWCM a day or so ago. :flower:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, before my reversal, I NEVER felt ovulation pain. Now I can tell you almost every month the day I ovulate, and from which side. It sounds like you are gonna ovulate?? You track your cycles? Since it's your right side, sounds like that is the lucky ovary this month. Does it feel like you drank too much pop?? That's what mine feels like.... :hugs: Happy o'ing if you are!!

Faith, I deleted my Facebook countless times so far. Sometimes family gets to be aggravating. :haha: I was kind of upset at the negative this morning, but now I am cool with it. 
I am just waiting until Saturday or Sunday. I will post earlier if I get good results...will post too if they are not good.. :haha:

:test::bfp::bfn::bfp::blue::pink::brat::muaha::hug::shipw::tease::saywhat::saywhat::comp::comp::flasher::rain::rain:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-X:jo::wohoo::wohoo::drunk::friends::friends::friends:<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Cupcake, I don't know if my numbers ever got back to zero. I mean, I know that I miscarried cause I saw it, I also know that I o'd cause I tracked it. If you can gear up/ovulate and still be pregnant with a 'miscarriage' then I am in deep water cause it might just be that I am still pregnant a month later? Unlikely, but possible in the grand scheme of things I suppose.. Anywho, that test does have two lines, but the test I took this morning does NOT have two lines. Good possibility that it is just a nasty evap and I am praying for a vain wish. I figure that no matter what, time tells everything. I tested only because I took that opk and the preg test and dipped them in the same cup and my back was hurting. I wanted to see if I could see which one turned darkest the fastest... (that's what happens when you stay at home alone all day.) I don't really trust that first test because I was only 5/6 dpo.. I plan on going on Thursday or Friday and having blood drawn. If the test was a true positive, blood will show.. If not, then that's ok too. :shrug: Can't do much about it other than wait and hope.
> 
> Brandy, That fertile joke is why my mom made me get fixed.... :haha: My grandma has 11 kids, my mom had 4, my younger sister has 6, each one of them one right after the other... Plus my mom says I am like my dad and have way too much 'bedroom mood' and that leads to too many kids... :haha:
> 
> I am a little down at the negative I got with fmu today.. I woke up at 3:15am with a full bladder and a nervousness to test, test, test.... My back is hurting, my headaches are back... Figured that cream would help with that stuff every month. It isn't doing so well so far. I figure some of it might be psychosomatic, and my mind is playing dirty tricks on my vulnerable child-wanting heart... I will probably test again on Saturday and take that test as my final say so unless I get to go to the doc before then. I will probably test before then, but I won't really believe until I get farther into my dpo since I got a negative this morning, and man was that thing negative!!! :haha:
> 
> Well, I am going to go drink a cup of coffee my boy made before school and watch Hogans Heroes on dvd.. I also am going to go hang out on Facebook for a few. I reactivated my account a little while back.. anyone want to friend me, my name is Angela Tweedle, got a photo of me and the hubby and my boy...
> P.S. Yes, that really is my last name.. :haha:
> Have a great day Mamacitas!!!

I wasn't implying that you were still pregnant or didn't miscarry. I have just read with M/C you can still get a + hpt for a while afterwards, sometimes for 6 weeks & still O during that time. Fx'd for you


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, this isn't ovulation pain. My O pain lasts for hours and feels different. The sharp pain feels like if I move the wrong way, someone is literally taking a knife to my ovary and stabbing it. It inatantly goes away if I change my position. Most often occurs when I'm getting out of bed or pff the couch


----------



## Jewels77

So sorry it's been a while since I posted. I don't get email updates every time there's a posting. It seems sometimes it's a pain to respond when your not checking the forum all the time. We'll, made the mistake of going back to work without a release. So, found out yesterday I can not go back to work for six weeks and the doc won't budge any. So, it sucks but maybe I need this time and it will be a blessing in disguise. I am now almost two weeks post op and feel pretty good. Been taking the opk's and starting getting flashing smileys since Monday.. Trying to track to get an idea. We will see. I really would love to respond to some things on here but for some reason I can't look back at things and write.. Very frustrating. Okay, good luck to everyone still TTC, I'm keeping all of you in my thoughts!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- I could never get my O pattern down especially when I added in meds and such it was all over the board. By the end of TTC we are all but scientists in the field of ovulation and cycles! FX for you!

Jewels &#8211; I hate that I cant look back while I am formulating a post either. I just keep a note pad open and type out my thoughts as I read through the posts ;) Take the time to rest you&#8217;ll be as good as new in no time!


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I hope you catch you egg this month! I know how frustrating it is trying to figure out when you are oing.....
Im on CD13 and havent got a positive LH surge yet. I did get in my smiley face ovulation tests today so hopefully they will help me out :)
Brandi, I had lots of pain in both of my ovaries after surgery. So much I thought something was wrong but he said it was perfectly normal. They did tell me to roll out of bed and off the couch and it really helped with the incision pain. He said its almost impossible to do damage to your tubes unless its with sex. The way he explained it your body protects it and you would have to have something violent happen that would land you in the hospital without having any internal stuff already. (Like a car accident, bad fall etc...) I hope that makes sense?? I drove my doctor crazy thinking something was wrong.
We have a trip tonight for our last out of state race for the year and it couldnt have come at a worse time! Im going to be in a suite for 4 days with 4 guys trying to take my temp every morning and test my urine for an LH surge and find a way to get my hubby alone for the baby making! LOL pray for me! Im going to need it! I should o around friday.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Lawson. Hard not to be paranoid when it means so much and costs so much, lol.

Good luck with the O and getting your hubby to BD.

My mounds of CM never produced any O pains so I wonder if the surgery maybe made me skip Oing this month. I've had O pains every month that I haven't been pregnant since my oldest was born so if I did O I didn't feel it, lol.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's ok Cupcake... I was being snooty. I took what you said and realized that it WAS possible for me to be still getting positives. 
After that miscarriage, I was devastated. I let my pain fall over into my marriage and pulled away from my husband and did not want to think about anything that first week. It was such a hard loss since I had put so much hope into keeping the child when the numbers were rising. Plus, it took me over a week after I found out I was going to miscarry for me to actually lose it. It was horrible. I carried around that dying pregnancy, praying the doctor was wrong and going from hope to despair from hour to hour. 
Anyhow, it was not you, it was my sensitivity at the knowledge that I should have gotten out of bed and stopped crying and went and done the numbers. The doctor even called me a couple weeks after and asked me to come in, but my spirit was still troubled and besides that, we only have one vehicle so being able to make it there before 4:30 when they close is almost impossible for me.
Anyway, forgive me for being snotty. I am going to try to go tomorrow or Friday and get blood drawn. The order has been in for weeks, she said whenever I felt like coming in and getting them done. You were right and I was wrong. The test could still have the light line from my miscarriage. I do think it was just a nasty evap though since this morning it was negative I think..
I am sorry I was a snooty cow. You just told me a truth I did not want to think about and it's my own fault. :hugs: Sorry....


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> It's ok Cupcake... I was being snooty. I took what you said and realized that it WAS possible for me to be still getting positives.
> After that miscarriage, I was devastated. I let my pain fall over into my marriage and pulled away from my husband and did not want to think about anything that first week. It was such a hard loss since I had put so much hope into keeping the child when the numbers were rising. Plus, it took me over a week after I found out I was going to miscarry for me to actually lose it. It was horrible. I carried around that dying pregnancy, praying the doctor was wrong and going from hope to despair from hour to hour.
> Anyhow, it was not you, it was my sensitivity at the knowledge that I should have gotten out of bed and stopped crying and went and done the numbers. The doctor even called me a couple weeks after and asked me to come in, but my spirit was still troubled and besides that, we only have one vehicle so being able to make it there before 4:30 when they close is almost impossible for me.
> Anyway, forgive me for being snotty. I am going to try to go tomorrow or Friday and get blood drawn. The order has been in for weeks, she said whenever I felt like coming in and getting them done. You were right and I was wrong. The test could still have the light line from my miscarriage. I do think it was just a nasty evap though since this morning it was negative I think..
> I am sorry I was a snooty cow. You just told me a truth I did not want to think about and it's my own fault. :hugs: Sorry....

 It's all good. LoL I'm just negative or the Realistic one lol I guess thats because I'm losing faith with each AF & getting worse as our 1 year Anniversary is in a month :/ I sincerely do hope you get your BFP this cycle, just hate to see people get their hearts broke too. I would go in for HCG just to know where you stand. Hugs & No hard feelings here sweetie! TTC will drive us all mad if we let it. Really starting to look forward to our upcoming break, as I feel we both need it :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

O PAINS!!! O PAINS!!! I FEEL O PAINS FROM THE LEFT!!!!

So the pains are two days late but I won't complain! I finally have O pains where they could actually end up meaning something in two weeks other than the ugly red witch.

Well, not this cycle but YAY!!!

Only optimism from my end!


----------



## Navygrrl

Welp, in the 2ww now. I hope everything worked out. Now I just need to find things to do to keep me busy that doesn't involve me eating everything in the house. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Welp, in the 2ww now. I hope everything worked out. Now I just need to find things to do to keep me busy that doesn't involve me eating everything in the house. :)

Thats my new found hobby!! haha FX for you :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello Everyone!
Navy, I feel your eating worry. I woke up and started eating Raisinets this morning. :winkwink: I hope you have the best of luck this month!!

I am glad you are finally getting o pains Brandi!

I took another test this morning.. I am posting it.
I made the best chili yesterday! It was just hot enough to make you want to quit eating it, but still want to keep eating it to. :haha: My hubby is at the shooting range yesterday and today. He is working late hours. We decided that I will take him to work tomorrow morning and keep the truck all day. It is so stressful. The Army/Air Force base is SOO crowded and hard to get on and off of during work hours, plus he has physical training every morning at 5am, so that means I have to get up again at 4am..
I have been getting headaches again.. UGH! I am tired and will be bored to death again today. As this tww goes rambling on, I am becoming more cry-baby. I just want to lay down and sleep.
I hope everyone is having a better Thursday than I am having.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just don't think that's a good photo so I took out the middle test and left the smu from yesterday and today. Yesterday is second, todays test is first..

I gotta get a new hobby. :blush:


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies it's been a while, after my miscarriage I just needed room to breath and regain courage to try again. My af is due 10/9/2013 as of now just been preparing to start back TTC this cycle. My twin nieces were born (my sister fought infertility 8 yrs) I told her about Clomids, folic acid and charting and after four mths she was pregnant. So ladies even if it hasn't happen, it will just keep faith. Their names are Maria and Mariah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

I started a journal!!! Can anyone tell what kind of mood I am in today?? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Where is everone today? Thursdays are officially the most boring day of the week!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I started a journal!!! Can anyone tell what kind of mood I am in today?? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Where is everone today? Thursdays are officially the most boring day of the week!

I see a line lady so I will keep watching for updates ;) 

I have been super slammed at work so I haven't been on BNB how I like to be silly work lol.

Plus I have had a crappy week luckily nothing to do with my pregnancy!!

I broke a tooth, had to have 2 dentist appts, a root canal, a crown put on..... Then the dentist used latex gloves during the procedure which I am allergic to broke out into hives, had to go to the dermatoligist today, then was told it turned into a bacterial infection.


So I am on 2 prescriptions and a topical cream and slammed at work. What a mess!!

On the bright side though my 21 yr old daughter announced that she is pregnant!!! haha so mom and daughter pregnant together how funny is that ;) So my first granchild will be born within 4 weeks of my twins.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds like an awful day, Brandy...(hehe, almost spelled that with an I, lol) but yay for the good news!!!! 

Congrats on the Grandbaby!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

The grandbaby news is enough to wash away all the other crap... That is so amazing! Your kids can grow up with their ??/ Dang, I am awful at geneaology. Cousin? Aunt/uncle? :haha: Anywho, they can grow up together!
My lines are super light. Not sure if I am just hoping I see something. Plus, Cupcake was right and it just might be leftover hcg since it is VERY LIGHT. God-willing I will get to check tomorrow.
I am gonna go read the rest of the day away. 

God bless Ladies... TTYL.. :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> The grandbaby news is enough to wash away all the other crap... That is so amazing! Your kids can grow up with their ??/ Dang, I am awful at geneaology. Cousin? Aunt/uncle? :haha: Anywho, they can grow up together!
> My lines are super light. Not sure if I am just hoping I see something. Plus, Cupcake was right and it just might be leftover hcg since it is VERY LIGHT. God-willing I will get to check tomorrow.
> I am gonna go read the rest of the day away.
> 
> God bless Ladies... TTYL.. :winkwink:

There is another girl on our ivf forum that was posting lines like yours on the HCG sticks finally she bought a frer and the line was super obvious. I hate those sticks. They were the death of me.


----------



## cj72

Angie, I'm feeling good news coming this month! Maybe a few more bfps!!?? 

Congrats Brandy on the grandbaby! I'm right there with you on the broken tooth! Get my crown next week. Fyi people- Don't chew ice.

Good luck Navy and all you girls waiting out the tww :) 

Afm, 2 dpo and good timing. Lets see if cheri22 is right twice?


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> The grandbaby news is enough to wash away all the other crap... That is so amazing! Your kids can grow up with their ??/ Dang, I am awful at geneaology. Cousin? Aunt/uncle? :haha: Anywho, they can grow up together!
> My lines are super light. Not sure if I am just hoping I see something. Plus, Cupcake was right and it just might be leftover hcg since it is VERY LIGHT. God-willing I will get to check tomorrow.
> I am gonna go read the rest of the day away.
> 
> God bless Ladies... TTYL.. :winkwink:

Still rooting for ya :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck and lots of baby dust CJ...and to everyone!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. It has been awhile since I posted, but I still catch up every day. 

Hi Mrs. Truth. Congratulations on the birth of your nieces they are beautiful. 

Hello to all the new ladies. congratulations on the recent surgeries and bfps.

Brandy, cant believe you are in the second trimester already. You should be feeling some kicks soon. Glad everything is going so well for you.

Looks like there is quite a few of us just entering our two week wait. BABY DUST TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES. 

Faith and cj l


----------



## stickybean4

OOPS Forgot to say congrats on the grandbaby Brandy. Grandbabies are so much fun.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> AngienDaniel said:
> 
> 
> I started a journal!!! Can anyone tell what kind of mood I am in today?? :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Where is everone today? Thursdays are officially the most boring day of the week!
> 
> I see a line lady so I will keep watching for updates ;)
> 
> I have been super slammed at work so I haven't been on BNB how I like to be silly work lol.
> 
> Plus I have had a crappy week luckily nothing to do with my pregnancy!!
> 
> I broke a tooth, had to have 2 dentist appts, a root canal, a crown put on..... Then the dentist used latex gloves during the procedure which I am allergic to broke out into hives, had to go to the dermatoligist today, then was told it turned into a bacterial infection.
> 
> 
> So I am on 2 prescriptions and a topical cream and slammed at work. What a mess!!
> 
> On the bright side though my 21 yr old daughter announced that she is pregnant!!! haha so mom and daughter pregnant together how funny is that ;) So my first granchild will be born within 4 weeks of my twins.Click to expand...

Congrats on your 1st Grandchild!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The only thing so far that sucks about this reversal is that my time off is unpaid. So, my paycheque today was $460 less than usual.

OMG if it wasn't for the GST credit today, I would be SCA-REWED.

Thankfully I scheduled the reversal around a time where I knew I would have a consistent and predictable cash flow...just sucks to have to budget and not spoil myself. 

I think a $5800 surgery is enough spoiling to last a while


----------



## Mommabrown

Morning Ladies. Glad to see everyone doing well. 

Mrs.T aw your nieces are so adorable. Trying to get pregnant is the hardest thing I have done over these last 2 years and I completely understand how you feel. Taking time away helps you then take all the time you need sweetheart. 

Brandy EW for your Dentist and the infection. But WOOO HOO for being a Grammy! 

Good luck to all the ladies in their TWW~~ I am rooting for you all!

Afm, MY cycle was only 27 days long this cycle....Anyone use EPO and have a short cycle. Anyways I use Ovuline which helps use all those body aches and things we feel during the TWW and analyzes them over a couple of cycles and helps determine if it is normal for your body or not. So far I have learnt quite a bit about my body and can tell you what is normal for me and what isn't.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited to have grandbabies... Hoping my son is about 30 years old first though.. My daughter, I just don't know.. 
My test is darker today. At least I didn't have to take it into the kitchen and twist and turn it to see the line. It is still VERY light though, almost evap light. My period is not even due until the 9th or 10th.. I have backache and headaches a little.. Not as bad as last month. I use the progesterone cream.. I think about taking it more than once a day? I might start; from everything I have read, it shouldn't hurt. I am gonna head to the OBGYN Triage today to have blood work done. Hopefully the order is still in.. I will post todays test in a little bit. I am trying to wait for smu. I have been trying not to drink before I go to bed cause I have to get up in the middle of the night and then have trouble going back to sleep. I am going to take my smu test about 11am or so. :haha: If I can hold it that long.
I am a little nervous about the test today. My chest is not sore/tender, I have had an increase in acne that is actually taking awhile to disappear and tmi, but this morning after our daily 'before pt love-making session', when I went to go pee, (as I usually do after) it was yellow, (not the urine) dangit:blush:... I have never had yellow cm?? I started taking my vitamins again and an aspirin since before o. One more thing... I am not constipated at all... It is weird cause I have to go all the time and I have always been a once a week kind of woman, since childhood... I actually had to stop taking the vitamins because they were making it to where I could not go at all, and now, even with the vitamins, I have to go.. I have restless sleep, but I am exhausted. I went to sleep at 8pm last night. 
I hope if I am pregnant, I am far enough into my days for it to be blood tested. I would like to be able to take a prog test early enough for it to make a difference. I am praying that maybe God is allowing me to find out even earlier so I have plenty of time to do something about it. :happydance: 

I gotta get my boy off to school and get some coffee. I hope everyone has a great Friday! 
God bless!

Oh and C.J. I used a psychic when I was younger (about 18) because I needed someone else to tell me it was acceptable to leave my lying, cheating husband...She told me that if I left him on a Tuesday I would keep coming back over and over, but if I left him on a Wednesday, that it would be for good. She was right. I left on Tuesday and spent months going back and forth finding out even more garbage on him, but loving him still. The last time I left him it was a Wednesday and I haven't seem him since..., that was 13 years ago.. Best day of my life! :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Waste the 8 bucks and buy a frer for my sake :) I will send you a check to cover it lol You have won more than 1/2 the battle knowing you can get pregnant ... Now we just gotta get the LO to stick which I think if you could get good medical care that could easily be resolved. FX for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will get one today. For you. The first one's on the house..:haha:
Are they that much different in lines? I always thought the Wondfo ones I used were the best. I was using the dollar store ones, but when I got those false positives before I haven't taken those since. I am not questioning whether or not there is a line on the tests anymore. I am convinced, but they are VERY light. Even my husband saw these lines and he used to wear glasses and then had Lasik and is still vision-impaired. I will get another test today, an FRER.. They (the lines) have been kind of hard for me to pick up on my old camera, but the one this morning has me convinced. (I still haven't taken the smu one) smu seems to do better for me?? Not sure why..
I am just waiting on the hubby to get home today. He is leaving work early so I can have the truck and I didn't have to get up so early. I will let you know (as long as the order is still in for the blood..) if not I will call her and ask her to put one in for me..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

$8 for an FRER?! Wow, I wish! They're like $15.99 for one here!

I agree with Brandy though...waste the money a :test:


----------



## AngienDaniel

here are three different shots of the last three day tests. in order from 1st day to 3rd (today) I will get an frer today and see what the line difference is. I am also gonna look up comparisons on goggle right now just to pass the time!! I have way too much time on my hands..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So Wondfo are pretty good then, Angie?

I just ordered a bunch of them off Ebay last night. Never used OPKs for TTC before, and only ever used FRER or Digitals for pregnancy, but I figured while I'm still in waiting mode for inseminations, it wouldn't hurt to track and see if ovulation and periods stay on track, or if they change after the surgery. I just didn't want to spend $65 for 9 test sticks, so I got 50 Wondfo OPKs and 20 Wondfo HPTs off Ebay for $36 last night.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And I do see it, Angie! Ever so faintly on that last picture, I can see it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

DANG WOMAN!! 36 BUCKS?? Go to Amazon next time.. I got the same package for 13 dollars there..
I have used the Wondfo almost every month. I have yet to get a false positive or a false negative really when testing the day after my period is due anyhow.. I got my first VERY VERY VERY light line this time at 5/6dpo.. I am gonna go with 6 just because it is more acceptable day...
I say 5 or 6 only because I got my first positive opk at 6 am in the morning so I could have o'd that day, (which would make me 6dpo at the first test) or I could have o'd the next day which would make me 5dpo when I took the first test.
You gonna do IUI'S???
We get 2 for 15 bucks here (FRER)
wELL IT'S 9AM AND MY HUBBY IS ON HIS WAY HOME!! I am gonna get dressed to leave. I didn't expect him home until 12..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> DANG WOMAN!! 36 BUCKS?? Go to Amazon next time.. I got the same package for 13 dollars there..
> I have used the Wondfo almost every month. I have yet to get a false positive or a false negative really when testing the day after my period is due anyhow.. I got my first VERY VERY VERY light line this time at 5/6dpo.. I am gonna go with 6 just because it is more acceptable day...
> I say 5 or 6 only because I got my first positive opk at 6 am in the morning so I could have o'd that day, (which would make me 6dpo at the first test) or I could have o'd the next day which would make me 5dpo when I took the first test.
> You gonna do IUI'S???
> We get 2 for 15 bucks here (FRER)
> wELL IT'S 9AM AND MY HUBBY IS ON HIS WAY HOME!! I am gonna get dressed to leave. I didn't expect him home until 12..

Angie- Ya its weird I was getting super faint lines on wondfo and I had an HCG of 892 but on the Frers it was dark! It was driving me nuts comparing squinting lines. Then the other day a girl in the IVF forum Prayerful had been taking tests on IC and kept thinking her HCG was so low and she wouldnt be pregnant.. Low and behold she finally took a frer and the line was perfect and made her feel so much better. She has her beta today so I am waiting to hear. I will see if I can find her pics to show you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Here is her post with IC

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-feel-free-join-support-191.html#post29834369

and here is her Frer

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-feel-free-join-support-191.html#post29846387


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's probably cuz I'm in Canada. The package was $19.99, plus currency exchange, plus shopping, plus border fees, but $36 ain`t bad for what I got when the drug store ones are $65 for 9 test strips.

OMG Brandy! What a HUGE difference!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well girls, Not sure where our journey is headed. DH's SA came back with low results. Appt Tues to discuss a plan....Not a great day here. Just really wish we could catch a freaking break every once & a while. Taking a break....Good luck to those still TTC


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Well girls, Not sure where our journey is headed. DH's SA came back with low results. Appt Tues to discuss a plan....Not a great day here. Just really wish we could catch a freaking break every once & a while. Taking a break....Good luck to those still TTC

Ouch I am sorry Cupcake. I know you're not ready to go the IVF route but there is much success with ICSI. We did recovery by ICSI with our IVF.

So the eggs that didn't naturally fertilise they injected a sperm into them. Turns out that most of those eggs survived day 5 and were some of the best quality.

It's something to consider when you're ready.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies the doctors office just called and my resolution for HCG went from 91 to 335.5 and my progesterone went from a 11.5 to 12.5. Iam so excited and filled with joy. He asked me to have them repeat again next Friday.....does anyone know why the third check?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear about your not-so-great news, cupcakes. I hope your doctors can come up with a solution for you and you get your baby soon. Good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Probably just a precautionary measure because you've had a reversal, brighteyez. That would be my best guess.


----------



## brighteyez73

BrandiCanucks said:


> Probably just a precautionary measure because you've had a reversal, brighteyez. That would be my best guess.

Thanks Brandicanucks, makes sense. I was getting a lil worried.8-[


----------



## ~Brandy~

brighteyez73 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Probably just a precautionary measure because you've had a reversal, brighteyez. That would be my best guess.
> 
> Thanks Brandicanucks, makes sense. I was getting a lil worried.8-[Click to expand...

No worries Bright. If you have had a tubal reversal they actually recommend you continue to get HCGs until your levels are 1500. The reason for 1500 is at that point the HCG is high enough they should be able to do an ultrasound and confirm the location of the pregnancy to make sure it isnt in your tubes.


Either way you numbers are great and it sounds like you're on your way to a healthy bean! Congrats.


----------



## brighteyez73

~Brandy~ said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Probably just a precautionary measure because you've had a reversal, brighteyez. That would be my best guess.
> 
> Thanks Brandicanucks, makes sense. I was getting a lil worried.8-[Click to expand...
> 
> No worries Bright. If you have had a tubal reversal they actually recommend you continue to get HCGs until your levels are 1500. The reason for 1500 is at that point the HCG is high enough they should be able to do an ultrasound and confirm the location of the pregnancy to make sure it isnt in your tubes.
> 
> 
> Either way you numbers are great and it sounds like you're on your way to a healthy bean! Congrats.Click to expand...

Thank you so much Brandy!! You ladies are wonderful and make me feel at ease. When I feel :wacko: I appreciate you all. :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

Brighteyez - Brandy already answered your question. The key thing is to make sure the embryo implants in the uterus and not in your tubes. It sounds like things are looking good for you. :)

cupcake - I'm sorry your DH's SA didn't come back with good results. Did they specify what the issues were? My DH's last SA came back with low motility and a high level of abnormal morphology (big head sperm). We're scheduled for another SA next Wednesday, so I hope the vitamins that we've had him on made a difference.

My 13 year old is having a sleepover tonight. DH is closing, so he'll be gone until midnight. Until then, it's just me and a bunch of video-game obsessed teenagers. At least they're easy. I'm ordering pizza for them, and I have a cupboard full of snacks and drinks for them. I've caught a cold, and I hope it doesn't affect TTC and implantation.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> Brighteyez - Brandy already answered your question. The key thing is to make sure the embryo implants in the uterus and not in your tubes. It sounds like things are looking good for you. :)
> 
> cupcake - I'm sorry your DH's SA didn't come back with good results. Did they specify what the issues were? My DH's last SA came back with low motility and a high level of abnormal morphology (big head sperm). We're scheduled for another SA next Wednesday, so I hope the vitamins that we've had him on made a difference.
> 
> My 13 year old is having a sleepover tonight. DH is closing, so he'll be gone until midnight. Until then, it's just me and a bunch of video-game obsessed teenagers. At least they're easy. I'm ordering pizza for them, and I have a cupboard full of snacks and drinks for them. I've caught a cold, and I hope it doesn't affect TTC and implantation.

 Count is 8.9 million Morphology is 25% & Motility is 13.5%....Figuring he will be told to make some lifestyle & diet changes.....Just really tired of it all anymore. Guess I picked the right time to start ntnp break :/


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't know much about sperm, but I know that I am very sorry that your hubby is having that trouble. I pray that you don't decide to take a break for long and work out a plan of action. I am praying for you, Cupcake.

Bright, your numbers sound GREAT! I bet you're so excited!

AFM I went and took the hcg blood test and it came back at 1.... yes, o-n-e.. I don't know why I am getting lines on the Wondfo. I did NOT get a line on the FRER.. I would not have thought that I would get 8 evap lines.. Dang, if it didn't knock me for a loop. I was upset for a few hours, but I figure that's what I get for testing early and for that dang 'hope' coming up to bite me in my fat behind. I figure I am screwed if I do and screwed if I don't... Don't know why my stupid numbers are at one. Ticked me off real bad. I am getting so incredibly tired of myself lately. Guess I can have a beer this weekend then.. Gonna drown that hope at the bottom of my long-necked bottle of Bud-Light. I HATE TTC.. I hate hcg numbers and pregnancy, and I hate hope. Tomorrow I will feel better; tonight I am sick of all things conception-related. Plus, I now HATE Wondfo tests.. I have taken over 8 tests on those things in the last 3 days and every one has a line.. I am :dohh:
Gonna go watch SpongeBob and listen to music. I hope everyone has a good weekend!
God bless.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Uggh Angie I am so sorry :( I would toss that batch of tests they sound defective.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcakestoy, Sorry about the bad SA, but SA's results can change from one month to the next. Have him take Fertilaid or something to increase sperm count. I have also read somewhere that Clomid can help with sperm count and quality. I don't remember where I saw it, but I did. You might want to Google sperm count and CLomid. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Increasing the # of sperm is much easier that changing many of the other aspects of it. So there is plenty of things that you can try :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with Brandy, Angie. (that rhymes. LOL) I would definitely would get rid of that batch, they sound like a bad batch full of false positives or evaps. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, how about a bump pic? ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Brandy, how about a bump pic? ;)

:haha: I hide from Cameras!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well DH is taking the news better than I thought, of course he's always been the one to reassure me, so Not sure what he's feeling inside :/ I did tell him most of the time it can be corrected & not that big of a deal(even tho I worry) In the grand scheme of thins his numbers could always be worse. So as we have done up until now, we will work with what we got....I will be glad to see the results on paper & talk to our DR. tho.....

So sorry about the Hcg Angie, but @ 7dpo or so you still have time to implant! Chin up! 

Hows the TWW going Navy? Not been keeping track here, kinda out already so I'm over it....

Galvan-Hey! Any news on DH & immigration?

Great #s Bright!!

Brandy-We do need a bump pic! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry ladies I know most of you don't know me, but the older ones might. I just need a place to write this 

I can't even believe I'm posting in here about TTC lol. I'm on CD 25. I took SI this cycle and I honestly don't think I ovulated but I also didn't opk very regularly. I was trying not to stress about it. We didn't really do a great deal of bd'ing either. I was pretty confident this cycle was just a waste but then today I get these sharp pains near my left ovary area that go down to my who-ha. They only lasted a few seconds. Then a few hours later I have brown discharge. I'm not trying to get my hopes up or anything, but dang it's hard not to when something out if the ordinary happens. Now I have some dull cramping. Maybe it's AF coming 5 days early. Maybe it's nothing, but gosh it has me wishing


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluterby, that's really exciting:happydance: YES, out of the ordinary can be a very good thing:hugs: keep us posted!!!

Angie, :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

Cupcake, look at all the Fertilaid products for men! Lots of reviews available for all 3 products offered:thumbup: I ordered all three for my hubs to take. His SA was considered "normal" but it seemed to have room for improvement:winkwink:

Navy, what did you have your hubby taking and how long did he take it? I know it takes 3 mo. for a new batch of swimmers to be made. Btw, while you're enjoying Disneyworld, we'll be in Cali enjoying Disneyland:happydance: We arrive 11/4:) My hubby LOVES Disneyland...we had our first date there:) We've been to Disneyworld several times, but feel like Disneyland is "home" for us:haha:

Llawson, what kind of racing do you do? Yes, temping and opks with little to no privacy is a bummer...but BDing with little to no privacy is nearly impossible:wacko:...HOWEVER, it can be done..lol! Our trick is make sure the room is completely BLACK, turn on the A/C or fan on HIGH, and make it quick and quiet:haha: It's a SHAME to waste a cycle:dohh:

Brandy, yeeees, we need a bump pic:happydance:

Afm, really crazy cycle:wacko: so it's still looking like I must have O'd 5 days ago (according to FF), my temps have been the same for the past 3 days:wacko: yesterday around 4pm I started getting the TERRIBLE ovary pain I remembered from the last time I took this nasty stuff...(I knew this cycle was seeming a little too pain-free)...I also started getting some fertile looking cm...BUT NOW, since my temp is still the same as yesterday, I'm thinking that horrid pain was a cyst rupturing:shrug: I guess it will all become clear once AF arrives in about 9 days:wacko: I'm going to replace my therm battery AND better closer attention to my symptoms and start testing for O much sooner. The "FUN" thing next cycle is ..we're traveling again so I'm trying to book rooms where we'll have privacy during O time or we'll have to do the sneaky dark room thing:wacko:.


----------



## jojo1972

I really hope this is your time Fluterby and you Faith xxx


----------



## crystal69uk

jojo1972 said:


> I really hope this is your time Fluterby and you Faith xxx

I second that Jo...x Baby Dust coming your way ladies :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter- I remember you. FX for you that you caught the egg!

Faith- I did 6 cycles of Clomid and with 3 of them I had a cyst rupture as well. They are awful pain for a few hours and then immediate relief... atleast thats how it was for me. I dont remember what my temps did though. Either way I am rooting for you :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I got my Jennyrenny reading back today, and I'm kinda disappointed.

Hi Brandi,
Your reading reveals that your BFP new comes the month of December 2014 from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/ birthdate is referenced the month of August 2015 - specific reference to the 22nd and 13th.

Jennifer


:brat: I DON'T WANT TO WAIT ANOTHER YEAR!!!!:brat:

Jenny correctly predicted my youngest daughter's birth three years in advance, so hearing I'll be TTC for 13 months before a BFP is kind of depressing. I know me, and knowing that 13 months of BFN is gonna hurt.

I hope I don't have to wait that long! Still waiting on two more predictions


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies but it turned red today. I don't have to wear anything it's just there when I wipe so I guess I'm starting 4 days early.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks ladies but it turned red today. I don't have to wear anything it's just there when I wipe so I guess I'm starting 4 days early.

Ugh! strange that you're 4 days early...is that common for you? I hope it's NOT af, but rather IB:hugs:

How have you been doing since your surgery? Was it a success?:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well so much for me complaining the last 14 weeks of no pregnancy symptoms.. I have a horrid backache. Dr says it's due to everything stretching.. Since its twins I am measuring 5 weeks ahead so I hit a huge growth spurt with my uterus :wacko: Nothing like only being 15 weeks and feeling everything someone at 20 feels. I am having to take Tylenol which I hate to even do when I am not pregnant... I am so not a medicine type person.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## cj72

Fx'd it's IB Flutter. Faith-clomid sucks-I hope you dont have to go the dark room route again, lol! Brandy, poor thing. I hope the rest is easy on you!

Afm- 5 dpo and a big dip in temps! Zero symptoms.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Fx'd it's IB Flutter. Faith-clomid sucks-I hope you dont have to go the dark room route again, lol! Brandy, poor thing. I hope the rest is easy on you!
> 
> Afm- 5 dpo and a big dip in temps! Zero symptoms.

FX thats a good sign for you!


----------



## LLawson

Faith- we drag race cars. We have 4 Mustangs ourselves and then my hubby works on a few teams. He works on a X275 Mustang out of NJ then he helps every now and then on a Top Fuel Dragster. We were on a Top Fuel team for 2 yrs. but the traveling got to be too much with the kids still in school so now he just goes occasionaly to do that. We were with the NJ car this past week.
Well, it was a Crazy 4 days to say the least.we had rain delays off and on that whole time and were at the track until 3am one night....but I did manage to get all my sex in. I had to miss one day of LH testing cause we were at the track that whole time. Then Sunday, I was so tired from being at the track until 3 that when I woke up I forgot to take my temp until about 10 mins of being up and it jumped from 97.5 to 98.1 Im guessing its just from being up a few mins before testing. Its back down to 97.1 today. I still have not had a positiveLh. If I go compared to last month I should get a positive Lh by tomorrow. That whole racing thing had me stressed but I managed I guess! Just waiting now!
Theres been lots of exciting news since Ive been gone! Congrats on the twin nieces and grandbabies on the way! I have 2 grand sons, 3 yrs old and 4 months. 
Baby wishes to you all!


----------



## fluterby429

Faith it's af for sure this morning. I never start this early. It must be the SI. I'm guessing I O'd much earlier on it than normal and that's why I didn't catch my surge. I didn't start checking for it until what would've been my normal O day because this stuff and clomid usually cause me to O a day or two later. I always have the same LP no matter when I O so that must be it. So CD 2 it is. As far as my WLS, I will be 6mo out in two days and I'm down 80lbs. I've been at a stall for over a month and it's frustrating but that's part of it. I'm keeping my F'xd that this is your month!!!

BrandiC I wouldn't be happy about that reading either lol, but good thing you don't really have to wait, and I bet you don't


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey guys!
How is everyone on this Monday? Mine isn't starting off that great, but Mondays hardly ever do. My boy missed the bus this morning, my hubby is at the range, I have to buy new preg tests, my dishwasher is messed up and my SpongeBob disk is skipping. I am the most upset at needing to buy new tests. Darn things still have two lines.. The worst part about them is that the line comes up before the time and what's weird is the line is there, it is pink, it is thick, but it seems like it's not reaching the surface of the test?? This is the most frustrating cycle I have had so far. I am due for my period tomorrow or Wednesday.. I hope it hurries up so I can move on to the next cycle cause I am sure that after my miscarriage, this cycle is gonna be loads of fun. There is a small part of me that hopes I don't get pregnant this coming cycle cause my daughter's birthday is in July (so is mine) and I don't want to make her have to share her time with another child. I also feel like getting pregnant is nice whatever month and she would have to get over it. :haha:

Brandy, I am sorry about the backache.. I guess with two it would be more painful.. I hope you find ease soon and it doesn't last long.

Brandi, sorry about your disappointment in your readings. Hopefully she is wrong and you conceive earlier.

CJ. I hope this is your cycle!!!! Yes, I do...

I hope this is your cycle too, Faith!!

Fluter, I am sorry about your early cycle start.

I am glad mine is due in a few days so I can move on to the next month and stop trying to be hopeful. I now hate Wondfo tests... I just don't know what other tests I can get that cheaply in such a big quantity, so I know I will be stuck with them unless I can dig deep and find the willpower to only test once a month. That might be hard! :blush:

Well, have a good day Ladies!
God bless!


----------



## dpitts1341

fluterby429 said:


> Faith it's af for sure this morning. I never start this early. It must be the SI. I'm guessing I O'd much earlier on it than normal and that's why I didn't catch my surge. I didn't start checking for it until what would've been my normal O day because this stuff and clomid usually cause me to O a day or two later. I always have the same LP no matter when I O so that must be it. So CD 2 it is. As far as my WLS, I will be 6mo out in two days and I'm down 80lbs. I've been at a stall for over a month and it's frustrating but that's part of it. I'm keeping my F'xd that this is your month!!!
> 
> BrandiC I wouldn't be happy about that reading either lol, but good thing you don't really have to wait, and I bet you don't

Flutter what kind of surgery was it? I am about 50lbs heavier than I would like to be.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

THANK GOD they're all just for fun cuz I'll go stir crazy waiting that long. My youngest daughter's daycare provider keeps asking me if I'm pregnant yet. She really wants me to have another baby, lmao.

I think AF is coming on early for me. It's due on next Monday and I'm already feeling the nasty cramps, the ones I get a day or two before she shows up.


----------



## fluterby429

dpitts I had VSG (Vertical Sleeve Gastrectomy) or Vertical Sleeve for short. I love my sleeve. This has just been a crazy month for me at school and with the kids sporting events that I haven't been as great at eating right and exercise. I was hoping to be at 100lbs loss by now but oh well, I'm much happier and healthier than I've ever been. I can actually jog 2 miles lol.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I want you guys to check out the test I took just now.. I know that all the tests are probably bad, and I should not judge by bad tests, but dang if it ain't hard not to keep peeing on those tests and seeing those double lines. I should start my period tomorrow. It feels like it's coming on.. Backache, headache, cramps, acne.. I will be glad when this month is over and those tests are gone.. I got 4 left.. Gonna pee today and tomorrow and finish off the ones I have. I would only pee on them anyhow... Might as well go ahead and do it up till my cycle starts. 
Well, I gotta go fix dinner soon. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I want you guys to check out the test I took just now.. I know that all the tests are probably bad, and I should not judge by bad tests, but dang if it ain't hard not to keep peeing on those tests and seeing those double lines. I should start my period tomorrow. It feels like it's coming on.. Backache, headache, cramps, acne.. I will be glad when this month is over and those tests are gone.. I got 4 left.. Gonna pee today and tomorrow and finish off the ones I have. I would only pee on them anyhow... Might as well go ahead and do it up till my cycle starts.
> Well, I gotta go fix dinner soon. Hope everyone is well!

Thats really weird thats a blantant positive. Those tests scare me now if your blood HCG is still really 1 and you're getting that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can see it in the first picture and the top test in the one with the multiple tests. Are you going to ask for another blood test?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Brandy, that is scary to see how many second lines you have had if your HCG level is still 1. 

I think I will just not buy those again when we start TTC. :hugs: Angie.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi fluter!! Sorry Af came. :hugs: 

I start the HCG diet tomorrow ladies. I know it is not the healthiest diet, but it will get the weight off. After I lose the weight I plan to continue my gym membership and continue to eat healthy so I don't gain it back. I will be in Mexico with Miguel in December for 3 weeks so Fx we get a NTNP surprise. I do plan to use the progesterone during the LP then. If we get our miracle great, but we will not be trying 100%. I just decided to use progesterone in case because I don't want to risk getting pregnant and then losing it from low progesterone. So that month I will be temping.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

13 days post-TR and I'm SOOOOO itchy! Not the incision itself, but right around it...above it, below it, to the sides, maybe an inch on each side. It's the itchiest I've ever been. ARGH!!!! Driving me nuts. Followup tomorrow though!

Galvan, what is the hcg diet?

Sending a diaperload of baby dust for you and your DH that you get your Christmas surprise!


----------



## cj72

Angie do you have a dollar tree near you? If so go get somw $1 tests! You're killin me girl!

Brandi-mine did too for almost a month.

Galvan, get that Christmas lovin ;)


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I see the line too 

Galvan I did the hcg diet a couple of years ago. The weight will come off but it will pack back on quickly so be cautious. Good luck sister it's a rough one 

Brandi itchy is normal. It means healing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Healing is good to hear! I go back to work next week and I'm on my feet for 8 hours a day. What remedies did you guys try? It wouldn't look right to massage the incision for the itch while serving coffee :rofl:


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ... No Dollar Tree that I know of?? I might try the frer again tomorrow or Wednesday if my flow does not come. 
Brandy, my hcg was 1 Friday morning when I had the blood draw. I am excited and nervous, and I hope I am prepared whichever way it goes, positive or negative... If it is positive though I have to say that I will change my idea of 'normal for me'.. I have been getting VERY light positives since like 6dpo.. With a low hcg number.. If it is negative, then I pray I will take it like a woman and move forward, hopefully with better tests... :haha:
I do have to say one thing... The test I took today was WAY darker than any test I have taken so far. 
I also feel 'periody'... I might start, I might not.

I am saying whatever will be, will be..

I hope you guys have a great week!!!!
God bless! <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did you do the FRER again yet, Angie?

Just got home from my followup with the surgeon. He said that my incision looks excellent, and I seem to be doing really well and healing well. Apparently my bloodwork from my preop says I still have low iron, so he's put me on a iron supplement. I asked him how soon I can start TTC and he said after my next cycle (due on the 13th). He said he follows up with patients again two months post surgery and does a dye test to make sure the tubes stayed open, and two months is generally when you're completely healed. So he gave me to go ahead to start TTC this month, and said if I am not pregnant by my next cycle, then call and book the dye test, and if I do get pregnant, call him as soon as the stick turns pink, so they can make sure it's not ectopic. He wrote me onto restrictions at work until November 19.

And the best news of all?

9cm and 9cm!!!! I'm SOOOOOO happy I have those lengths! :happy:

Now, AF can show up any time now. I'm eager to get started!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Ok Chicks.. Here are my tests.. I couldn't wait until 12pm.. I wanted to, but I suck and caved.. Probably a good thing for me.. :blush:

It has two lines... the test is so light it is laughable. Even though it does have two lines, it makes my numbers super low and I will never have a real live baby, but miscarriage after miscarriage.. My Wondfo tests are getting darker, but that FRER is a joke. If any of you can even see the line... cause irl it is as barely visible as it is in the photo. I am just waiting for my period to show.. I am positive it won't be on time since that was today, but I am sure that another mmc is on it's way for me. No way a person can be 12dpo and have a line so light and just barely visible on the FRER.. Dang if I don't just suck! The Wondfos mock me.. I know they are positive and they aren't false, but they sure give a false hope by measuring as low as numbers as I must have to be barely visible on a FRER.. I think I might go back to bed and pray for my period cause that would be better than another miscarriage.

Oh and you guys don't have to be nice. I know even if some of you do see the line, how unlikely it is to develope into something sustainable with lines like that at 12dpo.. I am a realist (most of the time). :cry:

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can see a line on all three Wondfo's, but can only see something FAINT, on the last picture of the FRER. I can't see anything on the other two photos.

What about a follow up blood test, Angie?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have not talked to my hubby yet about it. I am not sure what I am going to do Brandi.. I want darker lines, but I think that everyone wants darker lines.. :blush: I don't know what to think. There is no doubt in my mind that I am pregnant, the Wondfos have gotten progressively darker every couple of days.. I have to say that I have never had high hcg numbers either.. The first miscarriage they were only 25, I miscarried a couple of days after. The second pregnancy they made it 177; I miscarried a week after.. I want to go to the Triage and make them give me some progesterone cream so I can at least try. Part of me wants to just have faith and wait to see if I can make it to 6 weeks, then go to the doctor... I just would eat myself alive if I didn't at least TRY to do something.. Not sure if this weeks holiday is on Friday or Monday, but in the Military every holiday is a holiday. I will have another blood test one day this week. I am going to talk to my hubby about it today. When I go in to confirm the pregnancy, I will also ask for the other tests I have been waiting to get since May and I won't leave there without a huge fight without those tests.. It's just a little more blood drawn. It won't hurt anyone but me anyhow.. :haha: I am gonna see what the hubby's schedule is tomorrow and probably take him to work.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's a thread in TTC where someone else (RedRose?) keeps getting BFPs on ICs and BFN on FRER...?


----------



## cj72

Angie, I see them all! The different tests can detect different hcg levels. Ic's are generally 10-20 and frer could be a bit higher. Take your butt for another draw!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Those are great lengths! Hopefully your journey will be a short one :) You said you were using a donor are you going through a clinic so you know that you will have a quality sample?

Angie- I wish I had some answer.. I am sure not as much as you. Its just baffling... I think that the IC's are picking up relevant HCG levels meaning that you're pregnant but with the Frer those generally are pretty good at picking up levels high enough to be considered pregnant. I wish that the military insurance coverage wasnt so limited on who you see and the care you get. Thats driving me bananas. You know im rooting for you girl ;) 

Fluter- Congrats on your weightloss! I hear the sleeve is a really great tool. I am sure you will reach your goal soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Holy crap batman!!! I just noticed my ticker I am Orange today wahoo...

Ok sorry carry on.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brandy...your pregnancy is FLYING BY!!! You're almost halfway done already!

Kind of a confusing and crazy story...so my older two kids are biologically my ex-husbands. My youngest daughter was conceived via a known donor, but is being raised by my ex-husband. He is her father on her birth certificate.

So the man who donated to conceive my youngest daughter will also be donating for my next baby, so my daughter will have a full biological sibling. Except he's not really a donor anymore, so much as my boyfriend now. Generally, the initial agreement with Anberlin had been that the only contact would be regarding birth/passing, medical emergency, or if she turned 18 and wanted to meet him. But we ended up developing a really good friendship over the last three years, and about 6 weeks ago, we decided we would give a relationship a try. We were already planning the next donation prior to starting the relationship...so the only difference now is that we will likely do NI instead of AI.

Anberlin was conceived on the first try, one donation on August 7, 2010 and a BFP on August 17, 2010.


----------



## AngienDaniel

HELLO fellow Mamacitas to be!!!

How is everyone on this Wednesday?
I am headed out to the Triage clinic. My test was lighter this morning so I am assuming that this 'pregnancy' is another failure.:cry:
I am going to use this time to get some tests run without having to go through the struggle of appointments. I have a gland under my right armpit that is so swollen.. I am going to have that checked today as well. I figure my thyroid might be off?? Whatever it is, I am hoping to get some stuff dealt with while I am able. I prayed and decided that time wasted is time I never get back so I better jump while the opportunity is mine to take.
I am a bit upset about knowing this pregnancy is probably gonna end like the last two, but I decided this morning that it's the perfect time for me to get another tattoo..:cry:
I will post my appt. junk as soon as I get time. I am 13 or 14 dpo today.. Period was due yesterday or today..


I hope everyone is doing well and is keeping hold of 'hope' today. I am listening to this song called "Speak Life" by Toby Mac... It's the first time I have heard it, but today Ladies, Let's speak life into all we do! Let's be hopeful!!
God bless my Chicks!!! <3


----------



## cupcakestoy

DH had DR. appt yesterday, Count was low @ 8.9, but had 3ml= approx 27 million total count with 51% motility(13.5% rapid progression) & Morphology was 24%(normal is 30%) so all in all could be worse :/ He feels our best chance will be IUI, since after wash we will probably be around 10-20 million, so our plan is to do supplements & all the normal lifestyle changes for the next 3 months then IUI in Jan. with Clomid & trigger to start. Got the Motility & count boost in the mail today & already had the Fertilaid for men so here we go with NTNP after AF arrives until the New Year.....:( Trying not to be sad, but I guess I won't care in the end if we get a baby....Baby dust to you all....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, I'm sorry you're struggling so much:cry: I do hope you can get some answers today at your appointment. I'm glad you're not giving up:thumbup: :hugs:

Brandy, hope your back pain has subsided:hugs: (still would love to see a bump pic:haha:)

Brandi, great tube lengths:thumbup: glad your incision is healing well.:flower:

Llawson, drag racing!! Sounds exciting:) Glad you were able to get all your bd'ing in:happydance: so what dpo are you now?

Navy, how's your TWW?? I've lost track of dpos around here...I know a number of us are really close in the tww. Hope that trigger made the difference this week:happydance:

Fluterby, I'm really sorry AF found you...EARLY:cry: but WOWZERS what a GREAT weight loss:happydance: that is awsome!! I'll bet you'll get preggers now. Can you try clomid again? :hugs:

Cj, fx'd for your BFP this cycle:hugs:

Afm, FF has changed my O date THREE TIMES! My CM recordings have thrown FF for a loop this cycle. :wacko: If I take out the CM charting, I'm 9dpo today (o'd cd15)...with the cm charting, it changes O to CD17 and then a temp I added two days ago changed it to CD20:brat: soooo, I'm going with NO CM and taking cd15. I don't know if the FertilCM has caused me to have cm in the TWW or if it's the clomid?! DID ANYONE ELSE HAVE WEIRD TWW CM while on clomid? I've had lots of sticky, creamy...NOT a norm for me. Most TWW I have no cm at all until about 2 days before AF, I start getting some ewcm just until AF shows. I've decided to look at the BIG PICTURE...my cycles are usually 30-32 days...if I hit day 33 and no AF...I'll test..that's 9 days from now.:flower: On a positive note, I had a HUGE (bigger than I've ever had before) temp dip this am. Went all the way to cover...SO, looking forward to seeing what tomorrow's temp is:)

My hubby and boys went elk hunting this morning...can't understand the love of heading out in the DARK, FREEZING weather to track animals:wacko: anywho, the meat will be great to have in the freezer as we're nearly out of the 1/4 beef we ordered last year. Can't wait until the season is OVER...I always worry about them getting shot or lost or mauled by a bear or attacked by a mountain lion or wolf or......I just like to have them home, safe and sound;)

Hope everyone is having a good week.:kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cupcakestoy said:


> DH had DR. appt yesterday, Count was low @ 8.9, but had 3ml= approx 27 million total count with 51% motility(13.5% rapid progression) & Morphology was 24%(normal is 30%) so all in all could be worse :/ He feels our best chance will be IUI, since after wash we will probably be around 10-20 million, so our plan is to do supplements & all the normal lifestyle changes for the next 3 months then IUI in Jan. with Clomid & trigger to start. Got the Motility & count boost in the mail today & already had the Fertilaid for men so here we go with NTNP after AF arrives until the New Year.....:( Trying not to be sad, but I guess I won't care in the end if we get a baby....Baby dust to you all....

Cupcake, that sounds like a PLAN:thumbup: I think it sounds kinda nice to NTNP for the holidays:winkwink: I'm glad AT LEAST YOU GOT YOUR SUPPLEMENTS! I ordered FertilAid for Men, Count Boost, Motility Boost, more Fertil CM & OvaBoost...my envelope arrived today E.M.P.T.Y:growlmad: nothing in the padded manila envelope but a fairhaven advertisement!...a sticker on the outside of the package reads: "your package was received damaged.." grrr! So I emailed the company right away and hope they'll replace it immediately. Surly they will?! Or I'm out $111:cry:

Anyway, I'm anxious to hear your hubby's improvement after taking the stuff for 3 mo.:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cupcake...I know this sounds really really crazy, but I read recently that some men have a third vein or a larger vein in their testicles that causes their testicles to be warmer than normal, thus lowering fertility. They suggest icing the testicles for 10 minutes at a time, up to two hours a day. This apparently helps to increase a man's sperm count and motility. They say it takes about 70 days for a sperm to fully mature, so it's about a two month process. Not sure if your hubby would want to go that route, but thought I'd throw that out there for NTNP.

OMG Faith! I'd be livid! An envelope with a note? I once ordered a package that got damaged and they called me to tell me it got damaged and that they contacted the company to have it replaced and would deliver it within 24 hours of receiving the package.

Sorry to hear your lines were lighter, Angie. Please KUP about what they say at triage.

I'm not really sure how FF works but that's gotta be so frustrating to have a date changed three times, but I think you've got a good testing plan. :thumbup:



https://www.jarrettfertility.com/causes_man_semen_treat.html


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- My issue with clomid was no CM at all so it doesn&#8217;t surprise me that its throwing you for a loop. I would stay just go without putting in your CM like you said. I am not a fan of hunting either seems like a whole lot of work! But ya the meats great to have in the freezer haha&#8230; Hope they get a huge one!

Angie- Even with all the ups and downs that ttc is putting you through you&#8217;re such a ray of sunshine. I am a witch today but you made me smile. Thank you&#8230;. 

Cupcake- It&#8217;s not the news you want to hear but actually that report is really not that bad. I think with vitamins and some lifestyle changes you will be just fine. I did some research when we were doing SA&#8217;s and after reading the IVF forums I have to say your report would be glowing. Not that you want to compare yourself to feel better but I truly think that there can be a great outcome with the counts. Have you looked through the assisted conception threads for people doing IUI&#8217;s and such? You should find a group or thread on there and follow it that might help a little. I poked around in there a lot as we moved from standard TTC to assisted.

Brandi- WOW sorry I wasn&#8217;t meaning to pry I was just wondering if you were going to use a clinic and such.. so if it came off that way I am sorry about that. That&#8217;s great that you have a plan and congratulations on your new relationship. 9cm is a great length as I only ended up with 3cm for that reason I feel I had to switch to assisted after 3.5 years. I don&#8217;t think your journey will be as hard as mine for sure.


AFM- I am just trying to hold it together at work. I actually love my job and have work very hard to get to where I am.. But I took on a HUGE project that is global at work and it effects 28 countries within my company&#8230; I started the project right before IVF and since getting pregnant I cant keep up. I get frustrated, mad, sad, cry so easily over the whole thing I don&#8217;t know how I can complete it. I have sent a formal request to step down from the project with an exit strategy so we will see how they respond. Hopefully I get to go back to my old job that I know so well and not have this horrid stress that I cannot take.

While I am ranting and sharing about job and stress&#8230;. I have 2 options after the birth&#8230; become a stay at home mom or go back to work. While the first thought that comes to mind is DUH stay at home. But like I said I worked so hard to get where I am it&#8217;s not something I could leave for years and return to once the children are back in school. Not to mention I pay a ton into my 401ks and retirements so I can have a comfy life later&#8230; I would be giving up a lot of stability from later in life for me and my family if I take the stay at home route&#8230; Or I could take the first 6 months off an then walk right back into my current position like I never left (I would jump on this option if it was 1 year)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not at all, Brandy! You didn't come across as trying to pry. I usually just end up explaining the story cuz when I say known donor, there are many people who tend to get the wrong idea and kind of get disgusted at it. Not that I'm saying you would, or anything like that, I just find it easier to explain that yes, he's a known donor, but we've known each other for a few years now, so it's not like he's a stranger, and that over the years, we kinda just hit it off. People tend to be less judgemental that way..again, not that any of you are or would be, lol.

No worries.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a tough decision, Brandy. We get one year here, but six months isn't horrible, but a year is definitely ideal. 

I stayed home with my older two until they were 4 and 2, and then my ex lost his job, and refused to get a new one, so I was forced to go back to work when my youngest was 8 weeks old just to get us by. It sucked! I'm not sure how I managed to BF for 17 months. Thankfully, I was in a place that allowed me two 15 minute pumping breaks. Honestly though, as much as it kept up afloat to where we didn't struggle, I regret it. I missed her entire babyhood. I missed the first time she spoke her first word, when she started bum shuffling, and walking, I missed the first smile. I missed SOOOO much, and I hated my ex when I came home and told me "Anberlin did this today!"...well, maybe not him, but hated that he didn't keep it quiet and let me think the next time she did it was the first.

If I had to go back and do it again, I would have tried to find another way to support us all, and stay home...open a daycare or something. She'll be 3 soon, and I still miss so much. I'm proud of myself for supporting us all, but regret not being there for my baby.

She has a closer bond with my ex than with me. My other two have a closer bond with me than with my ex and I truly believe it's because I was gone for 10 hours 5 days a week of her babyhood and he stayed with her.


----------



## dpitts1341

We'll this just hit me, if my pregnancy wouldn't have been ectopic earlier this year, I would be delivering a baby next week. Nothing since the ectopic. Weird


----------



## GalvanBaby

BrandiCanucks said:


> Brandy...your pregnancy is FLYING BY!!! You're almost halfway done already!
> 
> Kind of a confusing and crazy story...so my older two kids are biologically my ex-husbands. My youngest daughter was conceived via a known donor, but is being raised by my ex-husband. He is her father on her birth certificate.
> 
> So the man who donated to conceive my youngest daughter will also be donating for my next baby, so my daughter will have a full biological sibling. Except he's not really a donor anymore, so much as my boyfriend now. Generally, the initial agreement with Anberlin had been that the only contact would be regarding birth/passing, medical emergency, or if she turned 18 and wanted to meet him. But we ended up developing a really good friendship over the last three years, and about 6 weeks ago, we decided we would give a relationship a try. We were already planning the next donation prior to starting the relationship...so the only difference now is that we will likely do NI instead of AI.
> 
> Anberlin was conceived on the first try, one donation on August 7, 2010 and a BFP on August 17, 2010.

\

You got your BFP on my Bday!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

dpitts1341 said:


> We'll this just hit me, if my pregnancy wouldn't have been ectopic earlier this year, I would be delivering a baby next week. Nothing since the ectopic. Weird

:hugs:

I would be 31 weeks right now if I hadn't had a MC in April. :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww so sorry, ladies. Losing our babies are hard. My 6 year Angelversary of my first angel is on the 25th.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would be due in 9 days if I hadnt lost our last baby :(


----------



## Navygrrl

Okay, obviously everyone needs a great big group hug. :)

We had DH's SA today, and I really think that we'll push for doing it at home and bringing it in next time, because it's really too stressful for everyone to do it at the clinic. You can hear all the toilets flushing and the sinks turning on and off when people are washing their hands - well it's just not conducive to a good experience. We have to make an appointment with his urologist to get the results.

I'm 8dpt, and either 6 or 7 dpo. I didn't temp or anything this time around, so I'm going by the 36-44 hour guideline for ovulating after a trigger. I'm trying to hold out until the 16th to test, but I'll probably cave and test this weekend. I tested the other day to see if the trigger shot was still in my system, and it came up BFN, so I know any BFP will be real and not a trigger residue.

Sorry I didn't do personals. I'm so tired today and grumpy and DH has had 4 of the last 5 days off and I really want him to go back to work or go out or leave me alone, LOL.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Okay, obviously everyone needs a great big group hug. :)
> 
> We had DH's SA today, and I really think that we'll push for doing it at home and bringing it in next time, because it's really too stressful for everyone to do it at the clinic. You can hear all the toilets flushing and the sinks turning on and off when people are washing their hands - well it's just not conducive to a good experience. We have to make an appointment with his urologist to get the results.
> 
> I'm 8dpt, and either 6 or 7 dpo. I didn't temp or anything this time around, so I'm going by the 36-44 hour guideline for ovulating after a trigger. I'm trying to hold out until the 16th to test, but I'll probably cave and test this weekend. I tested the other day to see if the trigger shot was still in my system, and it came up BFN, so I know any BFP will be real and not a trigger residue.
> 
> Sorry I didn't do personals. I'm so tired today and grumpy and DH has had 4 of the last 5 days off and I really want him to go back to work or go out or leave me alone, LOL.

FX for you!! I would stick with the 36 hour rule too for triggering.. That is when they have IVF patients trigger and schedule their retrieval exactly 36 hours after that... so I am sure they have it down to a science.


----------



## dpitts1341

~Brandy~ said:


> I would be due in 9 days if I hadnt lost our last baby :(

You and I had the same due date :(. I am so happy for you and your growing babies.


----------



## Mrstruth

I would have been 18 weeks if I had not miscarriage. Lost my angel 7/17/13
This is also cd2 and first cycle trying to conceive in months, good luck to all those preparing to test


----------



## LLawson

Hugs to you all! 
Faith, I still have not had a positive LH test yet.....Im on cycle day 19. So Im not sure if Im not going to ovulate or what? I havent had a temp surge except for the day I forgot to take my temp right away so I just assumed it was where I waited so long. I havent had any pains in my ovaries or anything at all?? Im so confused.. This was my second round of clomid 100 mg. so I was really hoping something would happen. Its not looking promising this month!
I got the Fertilaid in for my husband today to see if that helps us out any.
~Sweet Baby dreams to you all ~


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I see a line on all of them. FRER's tend to show less than wondfo tests. Have you had your progesterone tested? You may just need to start using suppositories after ovulation. If go to the doctor ASAP and have that tested cause low prog is an easy fix and since you are early it's a better chance of saving if that's the case. FX'd for you.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Everyone seems to be down today. That's too bad. I wish I could give everyone some hugs. :hugs:
My first loss was due in Jan.. My second in May.. sad times... :cry:

Cupcake, I don't know about SA's much but IUIs aren't too bad I heard. I looked into IUIs pretty deeply and it isn't nowhere near as expensive as some of the other procedures. Do you stay on Clomid while you do IUIs?

Brandy, I think you and your hubby should discuss the job issue. I have to say that I am very poor. More so than many people. I have never had a problem with the knowledge that I don't have a 401. I don't own a house. I don't even own a car anymore since I sold mine to my brother before we moved out west. My hubby pays two times more in child support than we have left over every two weeks; we are truly at the bottom of the barrel. I know it's important to have a nest egg to some people, but your children will not care how much money you have, (until they get 16 or so.. ) ha ha ha.. Then the memories you have of the years you got to give to them will cover over any hardship you might feel as you age. You can always move in with them. If you truly love your job, I think you should take the 6 months and then decide afterward so as not to regret making a decision too soon.

Faith, I am excited about your temp!!! I don't know much about temping cause I never wake up at the same time everyday to take mine... I tried a few times last year but I failed miserably.

Brandi, Your lengths are AWESOME!!!!! I didn't find what mine were since I knew it would just be one more thing for me to stress over. I am such a worry-wort! :haha:

Well, time to get down to the nitty-gritty...
I went to the doctor today. They sent me to have lab work done before they would see me. They then made me wait in the waiting area for over an hour until the results come back. She calls me back, weighs me (128) blood pressures me (not sure what it was) Tells me my numbers are 15 and stresses that they have more than doubled since Friday and everything is looking great since my number was not even 1 on Friday. The doctor comes in, some young girl, does an ultrasound and won't see a darn thing... I then explain to her that I want a progesterone test and a thyroid test: she tells me straight out that I will have to lose this baby before they can send me to the fertility clinic cause the fertility clinic will probably not see me even with a referral because I am pregnant. She also tells me straight out that she cannot help me with a progesterone test or a thyroid test and I will have to wait it out.
I prayed as I drove home. I want to have a baby, I really do, but I want my husband and my faith more. I dislike being so broken.. I hate feeling incompetent; like I will always fail. My number is 15.... that is such a low number. I am not sure if there is a possibility of it growing and catching on.. I hope it does. I pray it does.. I will have to wait like the doctor said. 
I am to go back on Friday and Sunday for more blood draws.. I am not entirely sure I will go. I am taking vitamins, aspirin, and progesterone cream.. My number is 15...lmbo... have you ever heard such a low number....:shrug: :blush: It's kind of embarrassing having to admit to such a low number.

I hope I get to keep my little nasty... My hubby said that he feels good about this one.. I hope he is right. If he isn't I will try again and again... Figure we might get lucky one day if God is willing, if He isn't then I will keep asking until I wear Him down.. :haha:

If anyone likes music you should look up a song I heard today. It made me feel GREAT!! It's called 'Overcomer' by Mandisa.. 
I hope everyone has a great Thursday! I am trying to be patient and wait. I hope all of you are finding patience in your days too. I struggle with that a lot! 
God bless!<3


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Okay, obviously everyone needs a great big group hug. :)
> 
> We had DH's SA today, and I really think that we'll push for doing it at home and bringing it in next time, because it's really too stressful for everyone to do it at the clinic. You can hear all the toilets flushing and the sinks turning on and off when people are washing their hands - well it's just not conducive to a good experience. We have to make an appointment with his urologist to get the results.
> 
> I'm 8dpt, and either 6 or 7 dpo. I didn't temp or anything this time around, so I'm going by the 36-44 hour guideline for ovulating after a trigger. I'm trying to hold out until the 16th to test, but I'll probably cave and test this weekend. I tested the other day to see if the trigger shot was still in my system, and it came up BFN, so I know any BFP will be real and not a trigger residue.
> 
> Sorry I didn't do personals. I'm so tired today and grumpy and DH has had 4 of the last 5 days off and I really want him to go back to work or go out or leave me alone, LOL.
> 
> FX for you!! I would stick with the 36 hour rule too for triggering.. That is when they have IVF patients trigger and schedule their retrieval exactly 36 hours after that... so I am sure they have it down to a science.Click to expand...

I would be in trouble. I seem to be the exception to the 36 hour rule. I O about 24 hours after trigger. I think that is why we missed the egg with our IUI. I triggered on Monday at 6PM and the IUI was Wednesday at 1PM. Then again, maybe the time between the sample collection and the IUI was too long too. I was scheduled for IUI at 10AM so they had OH provide the sample at 8AM. I didn't get the IUI for 5 hours and 43 hours post trigger.


----------



## GalvanBaby

AngienDaniel said:


> Everyone seems to be down today. That's too bad. I wish I could give everyone some hugs. :hugs:
> My first loss was due in Jan.. My second in May.. sad times... :cry:
> 
> Cupcake, I don't know about SA's much but IUIs aren't too bad I heard. I looked into IUIs pretty deeply and it isn't nowhere near as expensive as some of the other procedures. Do you stay on Clomid while you do IUIs?
> 
> Brandy, I think you and your hubby should discuss the job issue. I have to say that I am very poor. More so than many people. I have never had a problem with the knowledge that I don't have a 401. I don't own a house. I don't even own a car anymore since I sold mine to my brother before we moved out west. My hubby pays two times more in child support than we have left over every two weeks; we are truly at the bottom of the barrel. I know it's important to have a nest egg to some people, but your children will not care how much money you have, (until they get 16 or so.. ) ha ha ha.. Then the memories you have of the years you got to give to them will cover over any hardship you might feel as you age. You can always move in with them. If you truly love your job, I think you should take the 6 months and then decide afterward so as not to regret making a decision too soon.
> 
> Faith, I am excited about your temp!!! I don't know much about temping cause I never wake up at the same time everyday to take mine... I tried a few times last year but I failed miserably.
> 
> Brandi, Your lengths are AWESOME!!!!! I didn't find what mine were since I knew it would just be one more thing for me to stress over. I am such a worry-wort! :haha:
> 
> Well, time to get down to the nitty-gritty...
> I went to the doctor today. They sent me to have lab work done before they would see me. They then made me wait in the waiting area for over an hour until the results come back. She calls me back, weighs me (128) blood pressures me (not sure what it was) Tells me my numbers are 15 and stresses that they have more than doubled since Friday and everything is looking great since my number was not even 1 on Friday. The doctor comes in, some young girl, does an ultrasound and won't see a darn thing... I then explain to her that I want a progesterone test and a thyroid test: she tells me straight out that I will have to lose this baby before they can send me to the fertility clinic cause the fertility clinic will probably not see me even with a referral because I am pregnant. She also tells me straight out that she cannot help me with a progesterone test or a thyroid test and I will have to wait it out.
> I prayed as I drove home. I want to have a baby, I really do, but I want my husband and my faith more. I dislike being so broken.. I hate feeling incompetent; like I will always fail. My number is 15.... that is such a low number. I am not sure if there is a possibility of it growing and catching on.. I hope it does. I pray it does.. I will have to wait like the doctor said.
> I am to go back on Friday and Sunday for more blood draws.. I am not entirely sure I will go. I am taking vitamins, aspirin, and progesterone cream.. My number is 15...lmbo... have you ever heard such a low number....:shrug: :blush: It's kind of embarrassing having to admit to such a low number.
> 
> I hope I get to keep my little nasty... My hubby said that he feels good about this one.. I hope he is right. If he isn't I will try again and again... Figure we might get lucky one day if God is willing, if He isn't then I will keep asking until I wear Him down.. :haha:
> 
> If anyone likes music you should look up a song I heard today. It made me feel GREAT!! It's called 'Overcomer' by Mandisa..
> I hope everyone has a great Thursday! I am trying to be patient and wait. I hope all of you are finding patience in your days too. I struggle with that a lot!
> God bless!<3

The good thing is it more than doubled! My number was 20 at 14DPO. It did double to 40, but then it quit doubling. I will be praying for you Angie. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've heard of low numbers. Not that low, Angie, but low. I had numbers that tripled, just before Christmas, and then out of the blue, I miscarried. But, with my youngest, my levels 10dpo were 23. That's it. And now she's two and a half. It does happen, and we all start out pretty low only to double and carry. Really praying hard that this is your sticky baby, hun!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Everyone seems to be down today. That's too bad. I wish I could give everyone some hugs. :hugs:
> My first loss was due in Jan.. My second in May.. sad times... :cry:
> 
> Cupcake, I don't know about SA's much but IUIs aren't too bad I heard. I looked into IUIs pretty deeply and it isn't nowhere near as expensive as some of the other procedures. Do you stay on Clomid while you do IUIs?
> 
> Brandy, I think you and your hubby should discuss the job issue. I have to say that I am very poor. More so than many people. I have never had a problem with the knowledge that I don't have a 401. I don't own a house. I don't even own a car anymore since I sold mine to my brother before we moved out west. My hubby pays two times more in child support than we have left over every two weeks; we are truly at the bottom of the barrel. I know it's important to have a nest egg to some people, but your children will not care how much money you have, (until they get 16 or so.. ) ha ha ha.. Then the memories you have of the years you got to give to them will cover over any hardship you might feel as you age. You can always move in with them. If you truly love your job, I think you should take the 6 months and then decide afterward so as not to regret making a decision too soon.
> 
> Faith, I am excited about your temp!!! I don't know much about temping cause I never wake up at the same time everyday to take mine... I tried a few times last year but I failed miserably.
> 
> Brandi, Your lengths are AWESOME!!!!! I didn't find what mine were since I knew it would just be one more thing for me to stress over. I am such a worry-wort! :haha:
> 
> Well, time to get down to the nitty-gritty...
> I went to the doctor today. They sent me to have lab work done before they would see me. They then made me wait in the waiting area for over an hour until the results come back. She calls me back, weighs me (128) blood pressures me (not sure what it was) Tells me my numbers are 15 and stresses that they have more than doubled since Friday and everything is looking great since my number was not even 1 on Friday. The doctor comes in, some young girl, does an ultrasound and won't see a darn thing... I then explain to her that I want a progesterone test and a thyroid test: she tells me straight out that I will have to lose this baby before they can send me to the fertility clinic cause the fertility clinic will probably not see me even with a referral because I am pregnant. She also tells me straight out that she cannot help me with a progesterone test or a thyroid test and I will have to wait it out.
> I prayed as I drove home. I want to have a baby, I really do, but I want my husband and my faith more. I dislike being so broken.. I hate feeling incompetent; like I will always fail. My number is 15.... that is such a low number. I am not sure if there is a possibility of it growing and catching on.. I hope it does. I pray it does.. I will have to wait like the doctor said.
> I am to go back on Friday and Sunday for more blood draws.. I am not entirely sure I will go. I am taking vitamins, aspirin, and progesterone cream.. My number is 15...lmbo... have you ever heard such a low number....:shrug: :blush: It's kind of embarrassing having to admit to such a low number.
> 
> I hope I get to keep my little nasty... My hubby said that he feels good about this one.. I hope he is right. If he isn't I will try again and again... Figure we might get lucky one day if God is willing, if He isn't then I will keep asking until I wear Him down.. :haha:
> 
> If anyone likes music you should look up a song I heard today. It made me feel GREAT!! It's called 'Overcomer' by Mandisa..
> I hope everyone has a great Thursday! I am trying to be patient and wait. I hope all of you are finding patience in your days too. I struggle with that a lot!
> God bless!<3

Hey girl-HCG has got to start some where! Hang in there. Hope this is a keeper! Yes I would do the Clomid to stimulate better/more eggs before the IUI. Think we will only do 1 cycle with Clomid tho, before we move onto to the Injectibles....They improve your odds way more than the oral meds.....I'm in a better place today, even tho AF is due today or tomorrow & my back is hurting awful :/


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX for you Angie!

I just got a call from my OB/GYN. I had a pap smear on Monday, and apparently she had tried to call me last night, but I had my phone on silent still from DH's SA, so I missed it. I have to have a colposcopy and possible biopsy done. This will be my third one. Each time it's just a little worse. I'm a little upset. I mean, they haven't come back as bad, but it's just discouraging to have it get better and then come back again.

Anyway, I think it's a good morning for something greasy to eat.


----------



## cj72

Angie! First congrats! Second I want to throttle your doctors!!!! Wth!! Unfeeling jerks! I am holding out all hope for you, my friend! 

Hope, my cm turns immediately to creamy the whole LP.

Brandy, I'd take the 6 mo! 

Afm, 8 or 9 dpo (ff and I differ) and bfn. It's early and no symptoms. The fat lady isn't singing yet tho, so fx'd.

I've had a loss 15 years ago and another in June. It doesn't go away but it does get easier with time. Group hug! Sounds like we all need it ;) Keep your chin up girls and keep the faith!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, What is a colposcopy? Does that mean your pap was bad? You normally have bad paps?? Hoping it's nothing serious!!!

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! :hugs:
Oh, I am 4 weeks 1 day today.. praying to go the distance.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, hope this is your keeper!
Navy, I had to have my first colonoscopy in January. I was supposed to have it 12 years ago cause my dad had colon cancer but I was terrified and couldnt bring myself to do it until right before my reversal. I had to have a breast biopsy in August and a titanium clip put in because I had some calcifications showing up for about 18 months but all turned out well on both procedures! Ive learned this year that its better to be safe than sorry!
All you ladies please do your annual tests! It makes a world of difference if they catch things early. I lost a friend to ovarian cancer a few weeks ago and she was only 41. Just found out another has it now and its already at stage 3.
Myself, I still havent had a positive LH.....just waiting. If I dont have one will I start my period as usual? Did you ladies taking clomid ovulate later on your second round?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well, AF got me today, so we are officially NTNP :( Decided I am leaving all TTC things for a while so I wish you all the best, Hope each of your dreams come true soon. AFM, I'm not sure what the future holds for us as far as a little one, but I do know I have a husband who loves me dearly & 2 wonderful kids so far. If the Lord decides not to let us conceive then I am a Blessed woman anyway :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Found something interesting today.. Made me see hcg numbers differently.



I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.

hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state. 

Implantation could belater than you think. 

If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows

8dpo - 1miu hcg
10dpo - 2miu
12dpo - 4miu
14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
16dpo - 16miu 

So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.

Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;

8dpo - 5miu
10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here

So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This is another good one, Angie. It shows how different the hcg levels can be at different weeks but still be considered in normal range


https://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- Clomid totally messed up my cycles and I went from a 28 day cycle to over 40 days with ovulation on cd 25 somtimes. Femara was much better for me I went back to a 28 day cycle with O on CD 14. If clomid isnt working for you ask them to try Femara in your coming cycles

Cupcake- I hope to see you back with suprise news soon. 

Angie- Ya I have went over every HCG chart that I could find in the past so I would know where I stood when I would get HCG levels. The range is so freaking huge I dont even know why they tell anyone that its viable or not until they wait to see. It's very possible to have a late implantation and a low HCG to start and go on to a very normal pregnancy. Hope this is the one for you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is a scary thought Angie. After my IUI, I was out of town and I only had access to a urine test and after 16dpiui and 3 BFN FRERs, my RE todl em to stop progesterone and estrogen.


----------



## LLawson

So Brandy you think I should keep testing for the Lh? Im on cd20 now. Ive still been testing twice a day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> So Brandy you think I should keep testing for the Lh? Im on cd20 now. Ive still been testing twice a day.

I would so you know if you ended up not ovulating or if you missed it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Orsi66nidf said:


> The hubby will do most of it while I sit back and instruct.




Orsi66nidf said:


> https://www.einkauvie.com/1.jpghttps://www.einkauvie.com/2.jpghttps://www.einkauvie.com/3.jpghttps://www.einkauvie.com/4.jpg
> https://www.einkauvie.com/5.jpg

Looks like there is a troll


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've reported the spammer. After looking at her Statistics on her profile, she's posting the same thing and same picture links in random threads and spamming people journals.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow. Some people don't have lives. 
I took my DD and DS to the pediatrician today. DD was diagnosed with asthma. DS has been wetting himself constantly for the past few years. The Drs kept saying there is nothign wrong with him, it is just not wanting to stop what he is doing to go to the bathroom. Well, his Dr said he is constipated and that is pushing slightly on his bladder so it can cause leaks, but not full blown peeing on himself so part of it is laziness. She wants me to make him go to the bathroom every 2 hours and stay in there for 10 minutes and put him on a cap full of Miralax a day. Hopefully, this will stop all of this. He had wet himself while at the Dr's office! I was livid! 

I started my diet today so hopefully, I lose weight enough to get my rainbow baby soon. I am stuck on whether to go to the border or to stay in GA. I have an awesoem job in GA, but I hate being so far from OH. I feel like jobs come and go, and our family is more important. I will have to wait until tax season and use my tax refund to relocate so I guess I will wait until I go to Mexico in December and talk it over with OH in person instead of over Skype.

How is everybody? Brandy how are the lil girlies? Can you feel them move yet?

Angie, I am so praying this is it for you and you have your rainbow baby!!

Navy, I had to have a biopsy done on my cervix in 2011. I was so scared. It went back to normal 6 months later, I go for a pap next week and am so scared to be told it is abnormal again. I know how you are feeling right now. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

When do you find out your second draw numbers Angie?


----------



## Navygrrl

Galvan - My 13 year old went through the same thing. He ended up with an impacted bowel because of it. He eventually grew out of it, or got tired of me being so involved with his bathroom habits. Now if only I could get him to take showers without my telling him...

Angie - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Brandy - I hope you and the babies are doing well. I remember how uncomfortable I was at 9 months with Taryn, so I can't imagine what it's going to be like once your little ones start kung fu fighting in there. (Taryn was 9 pounds, 7 ounces, and 23 inches long, so that was big enough for me!)

I'm almost not worried about the colposcopy. This will be my third one, so at least I know what's going to happen. My doctor is really awesome, but I told him, with the ultrasounds every month and now this, I'm sort of getting tired of seeing him. He just laughed and told me that he hopes he gets to see me more because of successfully getting pregnant.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sad that Cupcake is not ttc for awhile.. Wonder if she will be back after the first of the year? I remember in 2012 when I joined this site all the people that were here that have slowly faded away, myself included for a few months when I was struggling with ttc that first year..

Navy, my son was like that when he was 13 about taking a shower and now at 14 I have had to regulate how many times every day he can shower. It changes as quick as the 'girl faze' pops up.. :haha:

Thanks everyone for praying that this is my keeper. :hugs:
CJ my next draw is today and then Sunday..

What the heck is a troll??? 

Brandy, how are the little ladies?

I woke up this morning with no more pregnancy symptoms. I didn't even have to go potty in the middle of the night. My little acne outbreak is going away.. My back pain is becoming more. I will forever associate back pain with miscarriage. I decided to go ahead with the blood draws.. at least for a time. Even if I do lose this baby, getting the blood draws are not the cause of it and there is no reason for me to not do them, except my own fear and heartache when they tel me my numbers are going down.. If I miscarry this time, I am not going to try to get pregnant until November or December. I will give my body time to renew itself and me time to renew my mind and heart.
The doctor said she put in a referral for the fertility clinic for me. They are supposed to call me one day next week and let me know if it has been approved or denied. This next Wednesday I will be 5 weeks. I have not made it past that point yet.. I will let you guys know later what my new number is..
Have a good Friday everyone!! My hubby has a 4 day weekend so we are gonna hang out and like each other. :haha:

God bless my forum sisters!<3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lots of love and prayers this baby is sticky, Angie!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well. I woke up this morning with lite pink spotting and I hope everything is ok. I called doctor and he told me to come in so I did and repeated bloodwork for HCG and progestrone. He also gave me a sonogram but was to early to see anything so I am a little nerves. The spotting has stopped and I have no cramping but I am so worried. He talked to me about ectopic pregnancies and miscarriage which was a depressing convo but I guess I needed to know. Just wanted to give and update on my progress so far. :cry::shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope everything okay with Bubs, brighteyez!


----------



## brighteyez73

BrandiCanucks said:


> I hope everything okay with Bubs, brighteyez!

Thank you BrandiCanucks, I hope so too!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, Praying for doubli numbers for you[-o&lt;:hugs:

Bright, praying all is well with your little one, too!:hugs:

Navy, gotta take care of mamma first:thumbup:...hope Your procedures turn out well so you can get that baby:):hugs:

happy Friday! woohoo...family game night & junkie food at our house:winkwink:


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith how are you feeling this month?

Angie praying for Doubling numbers. . .with Emmaleigh I only had really bad cramps nothing else insight of being pregnant. FX for you.

Brighteyes FX for everything to be ok with your little bean. 


Afm, well we are not gonna ttc during the holidays. These are all Emmaleigh's first holidays and everything seems to already be getting stressful in preparation and TTC just adds more pressure to it all. Emmaleigh just turned 6 months old on the 7th and thought I would share a picture of my little TR baby.
 



Attached Files:







1381995_623418291034705_1437794724_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngienDaniel

She is beautiful, MommaBrown. 

I really appreciate all you ladies wishing me well. It's so nice of you guys! My numbers were 48 today. The pregnancy is still progressing as of right now. I learned today that I am not supposed to take aspirin... I have been taking it for about 3 or 4 months... every day. My hubby hid it from me!

Well, my next draw is on Sunday... 5 more days until I am 5 weeks!

Brighteyez, I am praying for your little one! Some people bleed sometimes and it's completely normal. 

I am nervous about my draw on Sunday... I have never made it past the second draw before. If my numbers are doubled on Sunday, I might not have another draw until the end of the week, maybe Sunday to keep myself from stressing, (again, if I make it that far.)

I really appreciate you ladies helping me have someone to off-load some of this nervous anxiety. It helps so much!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! So glad your numbers are still more than doubling, Angie!!! That is GREAT news!!! Praying hard that this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy- I am doing well.. Yes, I am concerned how the little ones are going to fit in my torso lol. It's going to be painful I am sure. My daughter was 6lb13oz and my son was 7lbs1oz so they are average. I want these girls to be of a healthy weight to go straight home so I am praying for 5.5 atleast I would prefer 6lbs but thats on the big side for twins but I would feel better.


Angie- I hope you get some rest and enjoy your weekend! Your #'s were what? 1, 15, 48? Sounds like you're progressing nicely!

Bright- I am thinking about you and hope everything is ok. I had full on bleeding at 7weeks and thought I lost the girls or atleast one but it turned out to be ok. Keep your chin up.

Momma- WOW she is so cute!!




AFM- For your enjoyment not mine lol my fat pic! I havent gained anything and I am normally a size 6... Took me a long time to earn that size lol so I feel HUGE :( 15W3D
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5









bump1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgeous bump, Brandy!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yayyy Angie!!! :happydance: Your numbers are great!!! I will impatiently be waiting on your next betas!! COngrats girl!!! :hugs:


Brandy, love love your bump!!! Too cute!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I got Brooke's Prediction back tonight...not quite sure how to feel about all of it, but she was right about some of it.



> Hi Brandi....What I'm being shown is a BOY coming in, but not right away..I could be wrong, but they're showing "delays"...I have to say Dec/Jan for conception or when you find out. They're also showing "changes"...I'm feeling this is "meds" related, if this makes sense. When I pull cards on M***, your donor, for some reason I'm getting "conflicts" and "anxiety" around him...does this make sense? I do think he'll follow through with it, but right now a little "on the fence"??? Let me know if you can validate this, if you know! He may not be expressing this to you.
> Of course there's a chance I'm misinterpreting the message! Also what's this about a "phone call"...appears to be an important call coming in soon...a call you've been waiting for. Let me know if this makes sense!
> Keep me posted!
> Blessings, Brooke

Well, the meds, at my followup a few days ago, my surgeon told me that my iron is low and he prescribed me some iron supplements. But, on top of that, he also told me that if I was not pregnant by November, to call and they will book the followup dye test, so there is a possibility that more meds might come out of that.

Now with M***, prior to agreeing to take the friendship to the next level, he expressed to me that he was no longer donating because of one of the women pursing child support from him, and despite the contract, she won. So he had told me he is iffy about donating again, but that he would donate.

He also did tell me a few days ago that he's getting cold feet about Natural Insemination, so it's possible that he doesn't want to go too far too quickly, because he said we can still definitely do Artificial. I'm okay with that, because I don't feel like my body is ready for sex yet anyway.

As for the phone call...I'm trying to think and I really can't think of anything, but if I get an important call that jogs my memory, I will definitely update.

I like Brooke's prediction more than Jenny's, lol...with having conception in December or January rather than the end of next year...and the part about a boy. I REALLY want another boy, but will love another girl too.

Just waiting for Cheri's now!

Does Kesler work as a first name for a girl?


----------



## cj72

Congrats Angie! Those are great numbers! Chin up! Praying for you!!!

Brandy- great bump pics :)

Afm, 10/11dpo and bfn but last night almosted puked and my bbs started to hurt. Af should be here Mon/Tues


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Lovely bump Brandy. 

What a beautiful little girl momma Brown. They grow up so fast. I cant believe my little miracle is almost two.

Yeah for doub


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. Lovely bump Brandy. 

What a beautiful little girl momma Brown. They grow up so fast. I cant believe my little miracle is almost two.

Yeah for doubling numbers Angie.

Cj are cycles are the same. I am also 11 dpo and af due Mon or tues. I haven't tested yet. I Will be tomorrow.


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy--BEAUTIFUL BUMP!!!! 

Angie-woo hoo for doubling! FX for Sundays draws. 

CJ and Sticky hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Blood draw tomorrow!! TMI TMI TMI TMI TMI..... I woke up this morning with an itchy crotch... figure I now have a yeast infection... It came out of nowhere. I also have no other symptoms of pregnancy. I had a little belly upset earlier, (like I had to go really bad) I don't wake up to go pee at night anymore. My boobies aren't hurting, but I am still crampy off and on.. I feel so scared and nervous. I hate this symptom spotting after pregnancy crap. 

I upped my progesterone cream to twice a day. I figure it can't hurt.. Please pray for my numbers tomorrow. I feel very lucky to have you ladies to talk to even though I don't know any of you really.. I am emo today if you can't tell.. :haha:
God bless! <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Hope you get the yeast infection resolved quickly those are the worst!! I get one everytime I have to take a new medicine or antibiotic.

FX for your draw tomorrow :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, so happy to see your fab numbers, girl!:hugs::happydance: yeast infections are miserable:dohh: hope you can take care of it right away! Crazy as it may sound...it seems like I read that yeast infection can be a pregnancy sign:shrug: don't know what the two have to do with each other. Guess you can just consider it all joy if it's due to your pg:haha::hugs:

LLawson, has that crazy opk turned + yet? Have you had a temp rise...anything to maybe appear like you already O'd?:hugs: 

MommaB, your daughter is darling:cloud9: does she favor her dad in looks? I can almost remember what he looks like from your previous avatar:flower: I think the whole NTNP approach is perfect for the holidays:coffee: relax and enjoy every new moment shared with you baby girl. :hugs:

Brandy, what a sweet baby bump:happydance: woohoo on no weight gain:thumbup: that might be a toughie once the holidays kick into high gear:haha:

Sticky, good luck:hugs: hopefully you are blessed with TR baby #2 really soon:) :hugs:

Cupcake, :hugs:

Cj, still have my fx'd crossed that af is a no show for you:hugs:

Afm, 12dpo-ish, feeling good:thumbup: Not having the emotional issues I had last time I did clomid:thumbup: (I realize this cycle isn't over yet;) My ONLY complaint through this TWW is BLOATING/GAS/ HEARTBURN:dohh:...misery:nope: it doesn't seem as bad today as the past week. I read these are symptoms of OHSS:shrug:...strangly NO sore (.)(.) so I'm feeling pretty spoiled this clomid cycle:haha: Just because I am a planner, I'm already thinking of my next cycle and wondering about the effectiveness of clomid when taken consecutively vs. skipping a month in between. Has anyone heard any theories on this? :flower:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend:kiss:


----------



## cj72

Faith, I dont take back to back clomid bc it screws with my cm AND lining. I'd skip a cycle. 

11/12 dpo. Feeling a tiny bit nauseous. Bbs hurt and bfn. Af due tomorrow


----------



## BrandiCanucks

AF due today for me and aside from extremely slight cramping and a bit of gas, I have absolutely no sign of her arrival. No spotting, nothing, and I usually spot the day before. 

How many of you were late on your first cycle after reversal?


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi I had a 45 day cycle after my TR. It will come back to normal after a few cycles it is just your body adjusting. Took about 2 months to get a normal cycle for me.

Faith...Oh yes She favors her Daddy A Lot! I will load one up of Allen and I.(Lol This is little Emmaleigh's head in there too and then one of him and our son and her.) I never did clomid so I can't give you any answers but Yay for NO EMOTIONAL issues!! Yubk for heartburn I had it a few times while pregnant and I know how you feel. FX for you Hun!!

Angie Oh YUCK i hope it isn't a yeast infection. Only had one my whole life and it was so horrid for me. Hope it clears up soon!

CJ...sorry hun. My (.)(.)s hurt badly before AF too.
 



Attached Files:







988223_616683728374828_582068105_n.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









946232_578963552146846_1532913660_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So AF is due today and I just started having O pains an hour ago. WTF?!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey my Chicks! I wanted to tell everyone that the doctor I saw today at the Labor and Delivery (different from the place I usually go) well, she gave me a progesterone test today and it came back 7.4.. Not sure if that is good or not?? I also had an hcg test and my numbers are the same, they are not doubling... not moved at all since Friday. I am going to have another miscarriage. I am sad. :cry: I told my hubby I don't want to try again until at least November. He says that we should pray about it. Right now I just don't want to think about trying again. I am stopping the progesterone cream to.

I am praying for you all you Ladies!

God bless! <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Hey my Chicks! I wanted to tell everyone that the doctor I saw today at the Labor and Delivery (different from the place I usually go) well, she gave me a progesterone test today and it came back 7.4.. Not sure if that is good or not?? I also had an hcg test and my numbers are the same, they are not doubling... not moved at all since Friday. I am going to have another miscarriage. I am sad. :cry: I told my hubby I don't want to try again until at least November. He says that we should pray about it. Right now I just don't want to think about trying again. I am stopping the progesterone cream to.
> 
> I am praying for you all you Ladies!
> 
> God bless! <3

I am so sorry Angie ;( I am however very happy that someone did a progesterone test! Hopefully when you're back to TTC that they will prescibe you a strong dose of Progesterone that you can take beginning right after ovulation that should help alot. There are so many guidelines for progesterone. 

My doctors standards for progesterone is CD21 you should have a progesterone level of 10 if you're on a non medicated cycle if you're on a medicated cycle 15 or higher. The progesterone should continue to increase from there if you are in fact PG.

You might already know this but I thought I would share.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Angie. Hopefully, now you will be able to get the progesterone prescription. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

She said 7.4 was normal and was where I should be?? I am about cd18 or 19... Is she lying about it being normal?? I just don't know anymore. :cry:


----------



## cj72

Angie, (((hugs))). I don't know a thing about progesterone. I a so sorry sweetie.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know anything about progesterone levels, Angie, but I'll see what I can find when I get to a computer.

Ladies, I am lost and confused. So that hour I thought I felt O pain, turned out to be really needing a BM and it went away as soon as I had one but out of curiosity, I peed on an OPK when I got home and while I know this isn't positive, I'm wondering why in the world it is soooo close to positive! I know I'm not pregnant.

Anyone know?
 



Attached Files:







20131013_222751.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie,

I found on American Pregnancy, they say weeks 5-6 progesterone should be between 9 and 46. Justmommies says CDs 15-28, it should be between 2 and 28.

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/progesterone-pregnancy.shtml


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, my cycle was 6 days longer after my TR. Most women have some luetenizing hormone in their body so you will more than likely see a line on an OPK all the time. Sometimes lighter then others though. I think most of us had a crazy cycle after the TR. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

~Brandy~ said:


> Navy- I am doing well.. Yes, I am concerned how the little ones are going to fit in my torso lol. It's going to be painful I am sure. My daughter was 6lb13oz and my son was 7lbs1oz so they are average. I want these girls to be of a healthy weight to go straight home so I am praying for 5.5 atleast I would prefer 6lbs but thats on the big side for twins but I would feel better.
> 
> 
> Angie- I hope you get some rest and enjoy your weekend! Your #'s were what? 1, 15, 48? Sounds like you're progressing nicely!
> 
> Bright- I am thinking about you and hope everything is ok. I had full on bleeding at 7weeks and thought I lost the girls or atleast one but it turned out to be ok. Keep your chin up.
> 
> Momma- WOW she is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- For your enjoyment not mine lol my fat pic! I havent gained anything and I am normally a size 6... Took me a long time to earn that size lol so I feel HUGE :( 15W3D

Thank you Brandy!:hugs: I just wanted to update on my current status, my HCG is 3813 and Progestrone 15.5. This made me feel a little better but I will have another sonogram on Wednesday to see where the baby is and its ok.


----------



## brighteyez73

I just wanted to update you ladies on my current status, my HCG is 3813 and Progestrone 15.5. This made me feel a little better but I will have another sonogram on Wednesday to see where the baby is and its ok.[-o&lt;


----------



## LLawson

Faith, glad your not having any emotional issues with the clomid. I have the bloating with it and its horrible!
Afm, I am so lost....I never got a positive LH but Saturday I had what felt like O pains. Its hard for me to tell because prior to the reversal, cysts felt like this but I could always feel them finally burst. Since the reversal I have these pains right at the time I am supposed to ovulate so thats what I assume they are. That being said, my temp has been anywhere from 97.1-97.6 Ill try and attach a copy. So I had the pains Saturday evening and sex was almost unbareable with the pain so bad! I woke up Sunday fine?? No pain anymore. My temp was 97.1 Sunday morning and its 98.1 today. I almost always get a big temp change a few days after a positive LH well, I didnt really get one this time and no positive LH so I am so confused right now? Any suggestions anyone? Friday and Saturday the test lines were a tad bit darker but when I did the smiley one it was just a circle. I was trying to read up online about o pains and it says some women will have them before, after or during ovulation so not sure which mine is? It started out on the right side and seemed to end up on both but with sex it was definetely more painful on the right. Lots of slick CM, The last few days too? Help! Whats everyones thoughts on this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Galvan! Still no sign of AF. I connected with someone on FB who also had a TR a few days before me and she was due for AF yesterday and she started last night. She said it's INSANE how heavy and painful it is. I looked on google and most of the places I found, women said they were, on average, 6 days late the first cycle.

Makes me feel a bit better, but I was hoping to get the first two days out of the way before I go back to work. Second last day off.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LLawson, I would definitely say you O'd yesterday:thumbup: You had a good sized temp drop to 97.1 and then shooting up to 98.1...that's my UNPROFESSIONAL opinion:winkwink: I totally understand your frustration!!! :hugs:

Brandi, my first two AFs after TR were HORRIBLE..hate to say it, but be prepared! That had been the only time in my life I've had to take pain killers during a period:nope: bummer, but it DOES get better. I don't know what to think with your LH test..again, it just takes your body a little bit to adjust:hugs:

Bright, so happy for you with those great numbers:thumbup:

Angie, so, so sorry:cry: I hope the dr. can give you some solid answers:hugs: like the other gals, I don't know much at all about progesterone. I suppose the nurse might have meant 7.4 was "normal" for a non-viable pregnancy:nope: Just really sorry for your emotional roller coaster:hugs:

Afm, 14dpo, it looks like clomid round 2 is close at hand. My temps are following their normal pattern. I would expect AF tomorrow. :cry: 
Cj, I appreciate your input on skipping a cycle. I can certainly understand the reasoning behind that. It seem many clomid BFPs come from the 2nd or 3rd cycle...most often the 3rd. No one mentions if these were consecutive..allow I'm assuming they are. I guess I will go ahead with another cycle. Probably one indication of the effects on the lining would be a heavier vs light AF?! Assuming the thicker the lining the heaver AF will be?! I should go google that...hmm. 

Well, it's Monday:flower: Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## LLawson

Faith, was this just your first round of clomid? For some reason I was thinking you were already on your second like me? Most of the reports Ive seen show the most BFPs on the third cycle of clomid too for some reason? Maybe it takes your body that long to get used to it and reacts as it should? Not sure? I also have seen where alot of women get pregnant a month or so after their last round of clomid. Its such a "job" with all you have to do trying to conceive! My husband was like this is too much like work! Hes been such a good sport about it though! He started his fertilaid a few days ago and has fussed at me a few times for forgetting to give it to him! He has to be handed a pill to take, he will never remember on his own! Hes trying to learn everything, which is great cause I figured he would get to discouraged with it all! I wish we could just go back to being teenagers right now cause back then you had to try every way in the world to not get pregnant! LOL
Angie, so sorry for everything you are oing through but I have to say, you are a Trooper! Keep your head up and keep on going like you are! I admire that about you! Im not so sure I could handle going through everything you have.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is well. I had a scan today and saw the babies which was amazing.. B was reaching over and touching A on the head and then A moved as close as she could to B... it was precious.

Saturday though I had shooting pains in my cervix area that reminded me of labor. well turns out it was false labor. But they found that it shortened my cervix to 2.3 and it needs to be over 3 for twins. They want to stitch my cervix closed now so I am waiting for a specialist to call me now and schedule that. Hoping this works and keeps the girls from showing too early :(


----------



## LLawson

Oh goodness Brandy! I hope this works for you. Ive heard of it but never actually knew anyone that had to have it done. When is your actual due date?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh goodness, Brandy. I hope the cerclage keeps those two girls right where they need to stay for a good long while.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- My 40w due date is 4/1 but with twins that&#8217;s never the case they are hoping for a date of March 4th or after that&#8217;s 36 weeks&#8230; But I have been informed that its normally more like 34-36 weeks so mid Feb-early March. I would like to get in another 20 weeks that&#8217;s going to be a long long time if they are having to sew them in already.

I am totally freaked out. I have an appt with the specialist tomorrow at 9am to see what all they recommend. At this point I will take 20weeks of bed rest if that works.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Brandy. I will be praying for you and the babies. I have a friend who had her cervix sowed at 11 weeks. She went on to deliver a fullterm healthy baby girl who is 16 now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm not gonna be too late. Spotting tonight and cramping something nasty. I bet I'm gonna have full-blown AF by the morning. I'm soooo glad I still have some percosets left over from surgery cuz the cramps are already killing me.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, that was my next question, will they go ahead and put you on bedrest?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will find out tomorrow LL. Everything I have read sounds like there is a good chance of it. If so that's long time to be on bed rest.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, so glad your dr is taking all precautions with you and your girls:hugs: yes, bedrest for 20 weeks would not be what you had in mind with IVF :haha: but certainly so worth it;) I hope you have lots of help:hugs: At least you don't have other little ones running around that need care:thumbup: Anxious to hear how your appt goes!

Brandi, good luck with AF...hopefully it won't be too bad. :hugs:

Angie, how are you doing?:kiss:

LLawson, to answer your questions...I technically am just finishing up my 2nd round of clomid...the first round I took in Aug 2012. I figured since it's been more than a year, I consider THIS cycle my first round:winkwink: At this point, I plan to do 3 new rounds and then see how dh and I are feeling about things at that point. We spend the winters in FL on business, but gives us the opportunity to be near the fertility clinic that did my TR. I'm *hoping* if it's meant to be, that we can coordinate appts for whatever the RE would recommend next..perhaps clomid & IUI. We have art shows booked every weekend (usually entails Thurs/Fri - Mon) so would have to see if the critical dates would fall at a time when we could be in the city where the clinic is:dohh: Our life is full of traveling which makes it HARD to schedule consecutive months of appts:( 
Are your temps still high?:hugs:

Well, today is "15dpo" however, I have absolutely NO symptoms of AF. This whole TWW..not a sore (.)(.) in sight and no PMS headache which I ALWAYS have the day before AF. SO, my new thought is...I wonder if the horrible pains I had 11 days ago were actually O and not bursting cyst:shrug: in that case, I'd be 11dpo today. My temp was down by another 1/10th degree this morning (but still well above cover), but could be due to getting up at 4:30am. ( fixing breakfast and helping hubby and son get loaded for a 2-day hunting expedition;) (..these crazy men!:wacko: it's 27 degrees out..it snowed last night so hunting will be muddy/wet/cold..WHAT IS FUN ABOUT THAT?!) Anyway, praying they are safe:winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies:hi:,

Brandy, I am praying that everything is ok. I believe God has his hands on your babies and they will be fine. :hugs:

FaithHopeLove, my fingers are crossed for you. Praying this is it.[-o&lt;


----------



## Jewels77

Sorry, haven't been on here in a while.. I've read some of the posts.
Brandy, I'm keeping you and your little ones in my prayers.
So, my surgery was sep. 20th and that very day I started my cycle.. It was normal, 6 days.. So today I am on cd25.. Well, I started my opks on cd9 and got a positive on cd16, on cd17 it was negative. We'll I decided to do them everyday for the heck of it.. And on cd21, it was blazing positive and every day since then it doesn't matter when I test, they are always positive.. I got a yes from the one digital and smiley face on another day from the other digital.. My first response ones are darker than the control.. I'm going nuts.. I am now 9 dpo.. I have took a pregnancy test and it's negative. Anyone else ever hear about this. I could start my cycle anywhere from Friday to Sunday. Confused?!?


----------



## LLawson

Brandy,look at the bright side, youll have lots of time to chat with us if they put you on bed rest! :) I hope all goes well and will be thinking about you and those baby girls!
Faith, I hope this is your month :) I understand about the clomid now. From what Ive read, you can take up to 6 months at a time before having to take a break. I know all about the traveling....it makes everything hard! We dont do as much as we use to but our summer months we still have alot with the racing. We got asked to do another race this weekend in Missisippi. I hope my hubby decides not to go. I have a trip planned next week for a few days with some ladies so Im about traveled out at the moment. 
Where are you located again? 27 is COLD!!! Its 72 here in Ky. today but we are supposed to get some storms later making it drop to the low 60s and I thought that was bad...I cant imagine 27 :( the Farmers Almanac is predicting a horrible winter, not looking forward to that. Although if its going to be cold, I would like snow to be on the ground!
Now afm, my temp is still up. It was 98.4 today. Nothing going on at all symptom wise today.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Jewels, I had my TR on September 24 and was due to AF on October 13. It didn't come that day but I had a blaring near positive OPK that day and just started AF yesterday. She's coming full on today and she's angry, lol.

Hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## Jewels77

I saw that Brandi.. It's weird.. The lines are darker than the control line and what really confuses me is the digitals coming up positive.. And we are talking 4 times a day they are like this for the past 5 days. I guess I'll find out soon.. I'll keep you updated.. If I get my cycle in the next few days, I probably won't trust opks ever again. I could maybe understand on a fluke getting one.. But we are talking over twenty in five days and four different types of opks.. Sorry I went on my rant, it's so confusing and frustrating.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well apparently our first cycle after reversal can be wonky. Mine was only a day late, but it's not over yet. We'll see if I O on time and such. Don't you love our bodies?


----------



## Jewels77

Haha Brandi!! Yes, they are wacky for sure! I would call the fertility doc who did my surgery but he would be upset to learn my husband and I bd'd 12 times seeing as he told me to wait.. Oops!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mine was upset that I only took 3 weeks off instead of 8 but as a single mom with three kids and no financial assistance from their father, 3 weeks was all I could afford. I work in a coffee shop so we're constantly moving and on our feet, and one of the duties (garbage run) requires lifting 20lbs worth of coffee grinds in garbage bags repeatedly, and throwing them into a dumpster. The whole run takes about 45 minutes. I'd say I'm about 90% recovered. Still having trouble with lifting things but otherwise, I'm pretty good. But my doctor was understanding of the situation too and wrote me on restrictions (no lifting) until November 19. 

I'm surprised your doctor got upset about baby dancing. Mine said as soon as I feel ready, I can, and even ENCOURAGED me to try and get pregnant this month. He said just wait til your first period, try, and if you're not pregnant in November, we'll give you a dye test.


----------



## Jewels77

I totally understand Brandi. I had no choice taking off six weeks from work because I'm not allowed to work with restrictions. Luckily we do have some savings but it sucks to have to get into that. Yeah, his reasoning behind waiting was the chance of ectopic due to swelling still and being I have a history. But I took my chances..


----------



## ~Brandy~

I saw the specialist today and my cervix has began to funnel and is shortening. They have to try to slow it down so they are going to do the cerclage tomorrow morning. They are admitting me to the hospital right now and then I will be there for 3 days for monitoring.

Taking my laptop for sure to keep up with everyone on BNB. I am so scared right now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww, I can't even begin to imagine how frightening this must be for you, Brandy. Praying that they get you all fixed up quickly and those beautiful girlies of yours keep growing and stay safe.


----------



## LLawson

Still thinking about you Brandy! It sounds like you have a good doctor though and seeing how they caught this early, Im sure things will work out.
Got you in my prayers! Keep us updated!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello my Mamacitas.
How are you all doing?
I just got back from the doctor and my numbers are going down.. They are 27 so I should be miscarrying in a day or two.
I hope everyone else is doing good. I got approved for the fertility clinic so I am gonna see what their regulations are for progesterone and if they don't match mine, I am going to switch to Standard coverage. I just keep saying that I might be able to get help. Maybe..

Brandy, try not to be to anxious cause I believe little ones can feel distress. Besides, I believe your little ones are gonna be just fine. Even if you have to be on bed rest, I know it will be ok cause that's what we do... We go the distance and struggle through the hard stuff till we reach the finish line. You are gonna do great! You and the Munchkins are in my prayers everyday.

Jewels, I hope you find out what is going on with your tests. Maybe you and the hubby hit the mark the first time and you will be showing us a positive preg test any day. You can't give up on opks though cause the first few months sometimes your cycle is wacky and sometimes it changes permanently. I used to be a three day woman, now I am 3 day spot 2 woman.. I wish I knew a case where it changed for the better, but I don't.. :haha: I do admit that I gave up on Walmart tests unless I have a positive from another brand first.. Sometimes giving up saves some trouble.

Me and the hubby have decided that we are not going to take a break even though I have not even miscarried yet. The emotional trauma is tough, but the physical is almost non-existent since I always miscarry so early. Tomorrow I would have been 5 weeks. I was hoping I would at least hit that milestone.. The baby isn't even big enough to be seen on ultrasound. I am beginning to be fearful of seeing that joy again. I am going to TRY to start running for the next few weeks. Hopefully lose a few pounds before I ttc again.
I pray for all you ladies everyday. I check on you chicks before I even drink my morning coffee. :winkwink: I pray you are all well and that the place you are in on your cycles, lives, pregnancy, etc, is going beautifully, and that you don't forget to feel blessed. Sometimes that one's real hard.
Be back later in the week when I am not so worn from this loss, to check on you all!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Angie, I'm so sorry to hear the news. Was hoping this was a sticky bean for you. I'm glad you're not going to take a break despite how it feels. You WILL get your sticky bean soon :hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, you are front & center on my prayer list:hugs: Your being scared is completely understandable.:cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! This is the WORST period I've EVER had, and I've had pretty bad because of my endometriosis. I've already gone through half of my box of pads today, and these cramps, OMG I feel like I'm being torn from the inside out!!! Labour wasn't even this bad!! At least contractions let up!

I'm seriously getting ready to cave and take something cuz this is horrible...but I know if I take a perc, I'm gonna be woozy and pass out and I've got three kids to care for. Bedtime isn't for another hour and a half!!! OMG I don't know if I'm gonna last!


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> I saw the specialist today and my cervix has began to funnel and is shortening. They have to try to slow it down so they are going to do the cerclage tomorrow morning. They are admitting me to the hospital right now and then I will be there for 3 days for monitoring.
> 
> Taking my laptop for sure to keep up with everyone on BNB. I am so scared right now.

Brandy, I am praying for you and the babies. Have faith that all will come out good. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this right now. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I am so sorry dear. It just isn't fair that we have to keep losing our babies. I pray that your next one is quick and a keeper! :hugs: 

AFM, I don't even know WTH is happening. Yesterday, I was planning on moving to the border in February. Well, today my bosses offered me a vehicle that they will finance for me with cheap payments. Which is great because mine is dying. The last time in September that we talked about moving to the border, I got the job here. Now, this. Is this a sign that I shouldn't go to the border? I am so confused!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, do you think a heating pad ot hot water bottle might help? I don.t know WHY af is so bad right after a TR. Hope your kids go right to sleep;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't have either of those :(

Kids are in bed now and hockey is starting. Gonna take something at first intermission. That way, I don't fall asleep during the game, I can sleep easily after and be awake and alert for 5am when I gotta get up for work. Time off is all over, sadly.


----------



## stickybean4

Praying for you and your little ones, Brandy. You are in good hands. Sounds like you have a good Dr.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I think that each step will take us in a certain direction. Be careful that you don't lose sight of your dreams while new ones are on the horizon. Sometimes new hopes have a way of making the old ones be pushed back in our idea of what is important. You should speak to your hubby. More time away from each other will eventually lead you both in different directions. I hope you get your new car, and your hubby!! :winkwink:

Brandy, I hope the girls and their Momma are doing well today.


----------



## brighteyez73

Angie I am so sorry to hear this :cry: :hugs:. :thumbup:I think its great that you and hubby aren't gonna take a break. I am praying for your strength and sticky bean [-o&lt;

Brandy, everything is going to be just fine. You are in my prayers as well[-o&lt;. This will work in Gods favor and these babies are meant to be here:twingirls:.


----------



## LLawson

How do you ladies get all the little smileys? I dont see an option for them?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone! My surgery is at 1230 this afternoon


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> How do you ladies get all the little smileys? I dont see an option for them?

If you're on a computer you should see a go advanced option. If you're on a phone app then I am not sure.


----------



## LLawson

Haha Thanks Brandy!:thumbup: ill be thinking about you during your:flower: surgery!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, praying for a quick, successful procedure:hugs:

Angie, I'm glad you and hubby are keepin' on:thumbup: it's great that dh is so supportive :hugs:

LLawson, we live in the middle of Wyoming:) That's where you'll find 27 degrees in the morning, this time of year:haha:...reaching mid-40's in the afternoon. That's Fall for us:flower: We've already had about 25" of snow since mid-Sept. It melts within a day or two...ground is still warm. The weather in Kentucky sounds nice!:flower:

Galvan, it sounds like you have a really difficult decision to make:nope: sounds like there are certainly pros/cons of both. Will you have to leave your kids in GA in you move to the border? :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Brandy!!! I hope everything went well! Update us!


----------



## GalvanBaby

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, praying for a quick, successful procedure:hugs:
> 
> Angie, I'm glad you and hubby are keepin' on:thumbup: it's great that dh is so supportive :hugs:
> 
> LLawson, we live in the middle of Wyoming:) That's where you'll find 27 degrees in the morning, this time of year:haha:...reaching mid-40's in the afternoon. That's Fall for us:flower: We've already had about 25" of snow since mid-Sept. It melts within a day or two...ground is still warm. The weather in Kentucky sounds nice!:flower:
> 
> Galvan, it sounds like you have a really difficult decision to make:nope: sounds like there are certainly pros/cons of both. Will you have to leave your kids in GA in you move to the border? :hugs:

No, the kids will go with me. They are begging me to go to the border. We did decide that I will be moving to the border next year. I knew that I didn't want to stay and that I was wanting to go. I think I just needed OH's support on this. I think I wanted to hear him say that he wanted me to go there. :blush: So, I am turning in my notice to the attorney's office. I feel bad about it, but oh well. I really had the best intentions of staying there for good. This is just too hard to do. I don't see how people who are in our situation can do it. I have officially tried it and I can't do it. So, 1 month, 2 weeks, and 1 day until I see OH again!! And 7 months until we move to Texas! :happydance: We will start back TTC then unless we get a little miracle in December. :winkwink:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am praying for you Brandy. I hope all is good! :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

Sending you prayers and mojo, Brandy! I was on bedrest for my 13 year old, but only for a few weeks.

Tested this morning and got a BFN. AF should be here tomorrow or Friday. I was really upset, but I had to be a chaperone for DS13's field trip at the Renaissance Faire today, so at least that was fun and distracting. I will most likely take next month off. DH still wants to try, but we have his follow-up next Tuesday with the urologist, and then I have my colposcopy on the 28th. If the doctor does a biopsy, I won't be able to BD during my fertile window anyway.


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I have bad knees and they hurt so bad when its cold! I couldnt imagine it being that cold already!
Wyoming is one of the places I havent been yet.(I think anyway), we passed through the Dakotas on our way to the Alberta Canada for a race. I dont think we got down as far as Wyoming. LOL weve been all over the East coast but not alot of the West Coast. I would love to plan some vacations out West though so we can see everything! Thats one of my goals is to see every state in the U.S. I have about 19 to go.


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy you and your babies are in my prayers, god bless you


----------



## AngienDaniel

cd1 for me. First day of my miscarriage. My hubby has range duty again today so he will be having another very late day at work. I will be praying all day that I be quiet in my spirit and my sadness not overwhelm me. Losing babies is so hard to do.

I think you made a very smart decision, Galvan! I hope you get reunited with your hubby very soon.

Brandy, I am thinking about you. I pray everything is ok and your surgery went well. I also promise that it is genuine care and not just nosyness that makes me pry. I pray everything went well. 

I am sorry about your neg Navy. I am glad you had something to keep your mind off the results. That helps a lot sometimes. I know how you feel about giving up. If you give up though, you will never have another baby. Don't quit. Just dig down deep and picture the child you want so badly. That's what I do. I think of the books I want to read to them. The places I want to take them and how they might look and laugh. It gives me the boost I need to get through the hard parts.
I am emo today so I am going to go do some homework and just relax. 
I am praying for you all. Everyday.

<3


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie.

Brandy, I hope you and the babies are doing ok. :hugs:

Navy, sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

Um, I'm not giving up. I'm taking a break the next cycle because I have to have a colposcopy done, and if he takes a biopsy, I will be unable to have sex during my fertile window. We'll also be in Disney World, and 5 people in a hotel room is not conducive to BD. Thanks for the sentiment, though.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I hope you're all doing well! I will go back and read/do personals when I have more energy I promise.

So I had the procedure yesterday and it went well according to the doctor. We did an ultrasound today and the babies look just fine and the cervix is now fully closed. I dont have the pelvic pressure I had before that felt like I was going to go in labor any second except when my bladder is full that get painful because of the stitches and the swelling. So I have been going to the bathroom like 6 times an hour atleast lol. I am resting at home now I just got home from the hospital. I will be down now they said till monday and going back to work on Tuesday.

I have a recheck again on the 29th and if all is well I can continue to work.. if it is not then bed rest here I come. 

I hope everyone the best :)


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, so glad it all went well and you are back home! Sounds painful to me but I know it would be worth it to make sure you have some healthy baby girls!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, so happy all is well:hugs: looks like you'll be taking it easy for a while:)

Brandi, how's AF treating you? :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navygrrl said:


> Um, I'm not giving up. I'm taking a break the next cycle because I have to have a colposcopy done, and if he takes a biopsy, I will be unable to have sex during my fertile window. We'll also be in Disney World, and 5 people in a hotel room is not conducive to BD. Thanks for the sentiment, though.

Navy, I hope you have a super, duper time in WDW. Where are you staying? We've not stayed on property there but have visited many of the hotels via the buses at DTD:)


----------



## dpitts1341

So I decided a month ago I was DONE TTC. I have done ok for the past month but then today my ob office called and my dr wants me to do another round of clomid. This would make the 4th round. 

I am not sure how to feel. I think the disappointment of a bfn keeps me from wanting to try. Is it even worth it? I mean could it really work on the 4th round if it didn't work the first 3? I am confused.


----------



## fluterby429

Dpitts a lot of us have been there. I took an entire year off. It's been 3 1/2 years since my TR. I decided to join back in this month. If you don't try you may never know what you could miss out on. That's what I've been telling myself. :)

I had positive OPK's yesterday and Wed. I should O today. I could feel it gearing up last night. We only were able to bd Mon night and last night because he went out of town. So here's to hoping


----------



## dpitts1341

Ok I just looked back at my cycles and his will actually be my 5th cycle of clomid. Dr said she prefers clomid to femara because if the cost. Ugh


----------



## LLawson

Dpitts, its worth a try! Ive heard of people getting pregnant on their sixth round of clomid. Ive also heard of people getting pregnant the cycle after they have stopped clomid too.
I just finished on my second round and if Af comes this month, he wants me to do another round.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dpitts- Not sure where you're at or the charges that you're paying for clomid but my Clomid and Femara were both $8 a month per cycle when I had it filled at walmart.

Most doctors only have you do 6 cycles of clomid before moving you on to something else.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

AF has been HORRIBLE here. The first two days were intense. I'd rather be in labour. But today is Day 4, and it usually lasts 5 days, and I'm not in pain anymore. It's just still super heavy.

M and I are getting together on the 25th, 27th, and 29th on this month to hopefully catch the eggie. 25th and 27th are based on if AF had started on time, and the 29th, is based on when it actually did start. Hopefully with 3, we'll catch it quickly, otherwise, it's on to the dye test in November and skipping November, then going straight for December.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Sounds like a good plan hopefully you catch that egg right away.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey guys!

Just wanted to check in on everyone.
Brandy, I am glad that you and the girls are ok and the surgery went well. I hope you get to stay working if you want to.

Brandi, sorry your af is tough. I sympathize with you this month. This is the most painful period/miscarriage I have ever had. 

Navy, I must have misread your post. I thought you said you didn't want to try but your hubby did.. Completely blanked out... :blush:

I have my fertility appt on the 1st and I am nervous. I hope it doesn't take me long to conceive again, but I have to say that I am scared and ttc does not hold the same hopeful excitement that it did, even when I was not getting pregnant, I was still hopeful and excited... now I am just scared to death.

I am almost cd3.. I will be tracking my cycles again this month to see if it changes any.. It's almost time for me to ovulate on my right side again. I do every 3 or 4 months or so.. Not going to really take a break, just gonna trust in God and if I get pregnant, then so be it... Hopefully this new doctor has more sense than the last ones I have seen.

It's gonna be a long weekend. military life is getting old VERY quickly and the ignorance and long hours and stupid duties are becoming tiresome. I find my temper is short and my desire to be patient even more so..

I hope the rest of you have a good weekend. I plan on reading and writing a little and taking it easy..

God bless! <3


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sounds like nasty AF all around:nope: cd1 for me and SEVERE cramping..ugh:( 

dpitts, you can be clomid buddies with LLawson and me (any others using that this month?):hugs:

Fluter, glad you're back in the game:hugs:

Brandi, glad your pain has subsided. :flower: it must be your tubes getting revenge for keeping them clamped:haha: 

Angie, I hope you get some answers at your FS appt. I thinks it's really wise to have your thyroid checked:thumbup:

I'm hoping this next round of clomid works:thumbup: I plan to do one more after that and then see my dr. in FL. Although I can't really see how I'll make various appts. due to our schedule, I'm going to press forward..especially since I don't even KNOW what they'll be doing:haha:. As much as i HATE to, I'm going to ask about having another hsg done:( It will have been 2 yrs. I think that only makes sense before going to the expense and effort of IUI or whatever would be next...BEFORE THE BIG JUMP to IVF. Part of me would just like to skip straight to IVF, but I know there's no guarantee there either. :shrug: well, better just get through these clomid cycles first:thumbup:

Hope you all have a good weekend:hugs: I've got LOTS to do as we get ready to head to AZ for 3 weeks. :thumbup: gotta go make some $$$ :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Thanks! Kick back and take it easy. I am just glad you will start getting a little more care. Once I had TTC'd so long and then after a loss I almost tried to remove the feelings from it if that makes any sense. It was almost business like and not worth getting excited. Atleast for me thats how it was because I was afraid of getting hurt over and over. I didn't get crazy sentimental about these girls until about 8-9 weeks because of the fright. This last scare had me curled up in a ball crying my eyes out in a hospital room for 3 days.

Faith- Good luck with your art in AZ! I hope you strike it rich :)


----------



## dpitts1341

Need to find follistim pen. Anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## Navygrrl

FHL - We'll be staying at Port Orleans, Riverside. We thought about staying off-site, but since this is our first trip, we wanted to be on-site and get the full experience. :) Next time we go, we might stay off-site so we can get two adjoining rooms instead of all of us in one. My DH is so excited about going. He's so much more excited than the kids are, which I think is just endearing. He grew up in southern California, so he used to go to Disney Land all the time.

AngienDaniel - I blank out all the time. I'm also in a crappy mood, so I'm sorry if I came off as annoyed or anything. I just ate a bunch of chocolate, so hopefully that will help.

I just finished up my third cycle on clomid. I'm taking this month off, then next month my doctor has upped me to 100mg. I'm supposed to get an HSG sometime as well. If DH's SA comes back not horrendous, we will probably be looking into doing an IUI in December.


----------



## ~Brandy~

dpitts1341 said:


> Need to find follistim pen. Anyone know where I could get one?

Didnt it come with your medicine when you got it? When I ordered mine they forgot the pen too so I called the doctors office and they gave me a spare one.

I would send it to you but I just donated all my leftover meds and the pen for those that couldnt afford IVF :(


----------



## cj72

dpitts1341 said:


> Need to find follistim pen. Anyone know where I could get one?

I have one, but one should come from the place you order from. Is it Mandells Pharmacy?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Quiet place here:flower: Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Quiet place here:flower: Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend:hugs:

No news is good news over here. Hope you're doing well ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 2









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy they are some precious girls!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I am glad your girls are measuring ahead of schedule. I am also glad you get to go back to work and that everything has adjusted well. Sorry about the progesterone, but that's a small price to pay. :winkwink: The photos are beautiful! I thought I had names picked out but I will be the one to change my mind, not the hubby. He really wants a child named after his grandfather, but not very many babies anymore are named Edward Randolph. I plan on keeping the two names and adding a very small name like Ian or Spencer for the 'first' name. His mother will spit bullets, but I don't care what she thinks.. (she hates me and it was her Father.) Must admit to a small amount of spitefulness on my part. :shrug: Can't be nice all the time.
My miscarriage only lasted a very short two and a half days. I must admit to a VERY heavy flow and lots of clotting, but it didn't last long. I am going to order more pregnancy tests today to make sure my numbers are all the way down. I felt that it was sad that my flow is heavier on the months I have not been pregnant than the months I have been. Might try this month... might not. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I adore my mother in law but I am not a fan of her name. I won't say it so I don't offend anyone.. But my husband is going to incorporate her name into one of the girls names. Like I said not a fan but I know it means a lot to my husband and her. But my husband did say he would chose a first name I do like and then use hers as a middle. Compromise I guess.


----------



## fluterby429

brandy the girls look great!

Angie hang in there hun


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, my mil's name is Sylvia.. If I were to use her name I think she would die. Literally. I have thought about it even though I don't care for the name. :winkwink: Not so as she would die, but there is a spitefulness inside me that longs to show itself. See, they have never met me, but dislike me simply because they would have preferred it if my husband had remained married to his ex. I get the stigma that is reserved for second-best, second wife.. I have never met his mom or dad... Sad, since we have been together 3 years now.. I must say that it makes me slightly bitter feeling towards their house.
Anywho... Believe it or not my ovulation tests are almost positive.. I am only cd6.. I usually o on cd13.. I ordered some pregnancy tests this morning to make sure my numbers are down. I might actually have a weird cycle this month? I talked to the hubby last night and he wants to conceive again since my appt is the 1st and I will have the extra help from now on. I don't particularly want to conceive this month, but it is up to the Man... I think my hubby just says yeah so we can have sex all day. We literally have sex all day it feels like for a week and a half or so.. At least 4 times a day... by the time my fertile period is over I feel like a porn star. :haha: I told him there's no wonder I am knocked up every month. My eggs don't get no rest from his sperm. Sometimes it's great being married to someone 7 years my junior and other times, I want to choke myself.. :haha: Keeping up with him is a full-time job... 
I can't tell which side my o pain is coming from. One minute it's left, other it's right. I will be using the opks to track again this month.. If I conceive this month I will be due in July.. Mine, my brother's, my daughters, and my husband's exes daughter, all have birthdays in July. I LOVE the month of July.
I have decided that if I do conceive again I am keeping it quiet for awhile except for on the forum. I am not going to tell anyone but my hubby and son. At least to see if I can make it past 5 weeks.. :blush:

I hope everyone is doing well. This month has been particularly hard for me so I am glad it is almost over.


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - I'm glad the cerclage is working so well and that the girls are doing well. It must be a load off your mind. :)

My MIL and I have the same name (spelled differently), so if we were to have a girl, I'm totally NOT naming her after us. There's enough confusing at family gatherings as it is. If we have a boy, his middle name will be Thomas, after my dad and DH's stepdad. We actually have full names picked out already, but I don't want to jinx things, because of course I'm superstitious about silly things.

We went back for DH's SA results. His motility last year was 22%, and this time it's 66%! His counts are just barely below normal (38 million compared to 40 million and up), but his morphology is normal. He said that we have an excellent shot with IUI, since they like the post-wash count to be 5-10 million, and with his current numbers we'd get like 12 million. 

Now I just need to get my HSG to make sure my tubes are open, and then we will schedule the IUI. Well, first I have to get my colposcopy/biopsy, and then hopefully that will be fine and then we can move on. DH is very happy, because he was sure that his sperm were the issue. I guess we just need to keep having fun and just hope for the best.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Brandy - I'm glad the cerclage is working so well and that the girls are doing well. It must be a load off your mind. :)
> 
> My MIL and I have the same name (spelled differently), so if we were to have a girl, I'm totally NOT naming her after us. There's enough confusing at family gatherings as it is. If we have a boy, his middle name will be Thomas, after my dad and DH's stepdad. We actually have full names picked out already, but I don't want to jinx things, because of course I'm superstitious about silly things.
> 
> We went back for DH's SA results. His motility last year was 22%, and this time it's 66%! His counts are just barely below normal (38 million compared to 40 million and up), but his morphology is normal. He said that we have an excellent shot with IUI, since they like the post-wash count to be 5-10 million, and with his current numbers we'd get like 12 million.
> 
> Now I just need to get my HSG to make sure my tubes are open, and then we will schedule the IUI. Well, first I have to get my colposcopy/biopsy, and then hopefully that will be fine and then we can move on. DH is very happy, because he was sure that his sperm were the issue. I guess we just need to keep having fun and just hope for the best.

Navy- Those are total acceptable numbers. When you're talking about 2 million in that broad of a range I really wouldnt discount that at all. I think you have a great shot. Like someone else said on here I think (I read too many threads) it changes from one exam to the next! So just have him keep doing what he is doing and you're golden!

FX for you :)


----------



## dpitts1341

Brandy- what is the name of that test that they gave you at 12 weeks and you were able to find out the gender? My friend is wanting to know.


----------



## ~Brandy~

dpitts1341 said:


> Brandy- what is the name of that test that they gave you at 12 weeks and you were able to find out the gender? My friend is wanting to know.

Maternit 21 and the harmony test both can be done at 11weeks.


----------



## Divababy

Hello, my name is Anne and I am new to this site and hope you don&#8217;t mind me joining this group. I am looking for some advice. Let me start by telling you a little about me.
I am 33 years old. I had my TR May 21, 2013. Since then I have tracked every period and all my ovulations. My cycles are normally 34-36days I normally OV CD20 with a LP of 15-16days. This month I received a smiley face OPK on CD25. I don&#8217;t temp so I assume I ovulated either CD26 or CD27 at the very latest. I was originally due for my period on October 17th, but I figured since I ovulated late my period would be late. I estimated earliest would have been Monday and latest would be today. As of 10:30 this morning no period and no sign the witch is coming. I generally get my period in the morning once I have been awake awhile and moving. I took a pregnancy test with first morning urine today and it was negative. Should I be concerned, should I call the OB, or should I wait it out and see? I am really afraid of an ectopic pregnancy and have heard that a Pregnancy test can show negative if it is ectopic. 
Anne
Me:33 DH:42 (no bio children of his own)
DS: 16 DS: 12 DD: 9


----------



## ~Brandy~

Divababy said:


> Hello, my name is Anne and I am new to this site and hope you dont mind me joining this group. I am looking for some advice. Let me start by telling you a little about me.
> I am 33 years old. I had my TR May 21, 2013. Since then I have tracked every period and all my ovulations. My cycles are normally 34-36days I normally OV CD20 with a LP of 15-16days. This month I received a smiley face OPK on CD25. I dont temp so I assume I ovulated either CD26 or CD27 at the very latest. I was originally due for my period on October 17th, but I figured since I ovulated late my period would be late. I estimated earliest would have been Monday and latest would be today. As of 10:30 this morning no period and no sign the witch is coming. I generally get my period in the morning once I have been awake awhile and moving. I took a pregnancy test with first morning urine today and it was negative. Should I be concerned, should I call the OB, or should I wait it out and see? I am really afraid of an ectopic pregnancy and have heard that a Pregnancy test can show negative if it is ectopic.
> Anne
> Me:33 DH:42 (no bio children of his own)
> DS: 16 DS: 12 DD: 9

Welcome! The more the merrier!! Although I hope your TTC journey is a short one we have TTC'ers as well as moms to be and current moms :) 

I wouldnt be concerned too many things can caused a delayed period. There is still a chance youre pregnant. I would retest again in a couple days if you havent started.

With an eptopic you would still get a positive test. Once you have a positive you need to follow up with the doctors to make sure your HCG is rising correctly. You can normally catch an issue if you have your HCG taken because it will be all over thats the first sign if you have a starting number and the next one is higher, then lower, then higher etc. Thats an immediate sign that something isnt right.

If your #s continue to double and you reach 1500 HCG and you have had a TR you need to get an early scan to check the placement of the baby to make sure its not in the tubes. 1500 HCG is the magic number as the pregnancy is far enough along to be spotted on ultrasound.

If youre more than a couple weeks late for your period I would ask the doctor to prescribe you something that will start your cycle after they confirm with a blood test that you dont have HCG in your system.


----------



## jonnanne3

Hello Anne, 
Welcome! Just like Brandy, I hope your journey is a short one too. Brandy hit the nail on the head with all of her great advice. My cycles were anywhere between 21 to 36 days long. I would take another pregnancy test again in a couple of days and if nothing again maybe call your doctor. 
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, Im glad everything worked out! The ultrasound pics are precious!
Anne, welcome! Im in the same boat as you right now. Im on cycle day 33 and havent started yet. I had a BFN this morning. My temp has not dropped yet either. I leave in the morning for a few days away with some friends in Nashville so Im a little stressed not knowing whats going on. I just finished my second round of clomid too. I usually have 28 day cycles and last month with the dirst round of clomid it was a 32 day cycle. So maybe this ones going to be alot later. My temp usually drops about 12-24 hours before I start.


----------



## Divababy

Thank you all for the advice/support. This has been the hardest tww yet. I wish if I were pregnant I would get BFP and if I am not I wish the witch would show her ugly face.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Waiting for o. Waiting for O... 
What do you ladies think--- is it harder to wait for O, or harder to wait for flow?

My opks were ALMOST positive but now they are lighter. I figure my numbers might have still been up a little. I have few o pains off and on. I usually do for awhile. Not sure where I am gonna o from yet, but the hubby and I agree that it doesn't matter anymore. I am practicing patience. I need it badly.. : ) Besides.. I have had more pregnancies than I deserve this year and even though they each ended early, I was still very blessed. I need to learn how to be truly thankful for the blessings I am given, even if they are small blessings that end quickly.

Hello Mrs. Anne... I hope you just tested early and in a few days you get your bfp!! Oh, and welcome!! ; )

LLawson, I hope your trip is great!!!

Brandy, how are the girlies? and their Momma?

I have a new college class and I just took up loom knitting so I gotta go do something productive today! I am praying for all of us ladies on this thread. With special attention on the Double-Mint twins.. ha ha... you guys remember those beauties?? That's gonna be Brandy's beautiful little ones. Hope you don't mind the moniker Brandy.. ; )

Anyways, God bless and I am thinking about you all today! Even our new addition, Mrs. Divababy Anne... P. S.. I LOVE the name! Mine is so dull.. I need some imagination..


----------



## AngienDaniel

stupid thing made me double post.. :blush:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies...had a busy week. I'll catch up later today.

Quick question..I know they're not positive, but does it look like they're getting darker? From top to bottom, CD7, CD8, CD9.

I'm expecting to O Saturday or Monday.
 



Attached Files:







20131024_135030.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, they are getting darker! 
I am also going into my fertile week. I should o sometime at the first of the week if my cycle is regular. Happy weekend!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- The worst for me in the TTC world was waiting to O&#8230; atleast after O I had hope so I was excited about something lol. So far so good with the twins as of the last scan. I have an appt every week now I think&#8230; atleast that&#8217;s how they have it for the next 4 weeks. Next scan is Tuesday so I am super anxious to get to Tuesday to make sure that the cervix is holding up ok and see that they are growing on track.

Brandi- Yes, the lines are getting darker &#61514;


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG whats with the system double posting my stuff! Sorry please ignore.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The TWW is easy. It's easy to distract yourself with work and kids and stuff...it's waiting to O that I hate the most, and since the surgery, trying to figure out if I'm gonna O on time or not.

The wait for the reversal...I never want to experience that again.


----------



## cj72

Angie, looks like we are cycle buddies for life :) I should o this weekend too :)


----------



## Navygrrl

I think the waiting sucks no matter what.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Out of curiosity, Angie...not to bring up your miscarriages, but have you had your thyroid checked?

I know a lot of women usually go for the lack of progesterone as an explanation, but my doctor saw my thyroid was a little low and said low thyroid can cause miscarriages too, so while it's not so low that most doctors would jump to medicating, I'm borderline and he put me on thyroxine to help. I've had two miscarriages and found out that with both, my thyroid was low.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I am going to request mine to get checked the next time I go to see my RE.

I got some horrible news 2 days ago ladies. I think I told you all that my Dad has cancer. Well, they gave him a few weeks to live. I am going to Virginia to spend some time with him. My little sister went last night. She lives in Montana so she got a leave of absense from her job and went. I will be going for a few weeks, but I am not sure how long I can stay. I have to work and my mom doesn't have internet so I can only miss a couple of weeks. I hope he survives longer than they say to spend Christmas with my mom and sister. It will be the first Christmas since my brother was killed. This is going to be a very hard Christmas because my brother loved Christmas so much. It was one day he was super excited even after he quit receiving all the gifts he would get as a kid. He would be so excited to see his nieces and nephews open their gifts that he got for them. 

I am so praying that we start getting some good news instead of all this bad news.


----------



## cj72

Crap Galvan! I'm so sorry. The hits just keep coming, dont they?

Waiting for o, but am getting shooting bb pain BEFORE O. Have any of you had it before? Ewcm just showed up, O hasn't happened yet. My doc up'd my thyroid meds this cycle and wow do I feel better! Maybe it will help us finally get our LO.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies :) I have not been around much since my loss... I also have been busy with life! :) I just thought I would let you know what's happening to me. I am due for AF in 2 or 3 days and I have the normal cramping, tender bbs moods and such. When I woke up yesterday morning and used the washroom I noticed a light pink tinge the tp, I just took it as af got me, no big deal right? (tmi warning) I used a tampon and I continued with the cramping and felt like it was on full force. When I removed it there was nothing but a spot of light brownish on it? This has NEVER happened to me, never ever! No bleeding or spotting since but I do have the mild cramps and mild tender bbs. I have read about implantation, it would sound like it to me! I am super scared and nervous. I will not test until I am late for af which is in a couple of days, even then I'm afraid. After so many losses... but I'm excited, don't get me wrong! Sigh... lol

Fall is quickly creeping up here, it's my favorite time of the year! So many beautiful colors... it gives me a warm feeling :) I will keep all you lovely ladies posted!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry to hear of the news, Galvan. I hope you get Christmas with him. That would be a wonderful gift.

Took two more OPKs today...are these positive, or just really really close? I had to cancel today's insem because my van broke down yesterday so I couldn't make the drive. On to Sunday's insem instead.
 



Attached Files:







20131025_124126.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









20131025_125315.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Superstoked

Sorry to hear Galvan. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. xo


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, your post made me cry. I wanted to give you a big hug and say comforting words, but I truly don't believe there are any. I am glad you have this time to spend with your Daddy. I will send prayers for your Mom especially. I am heartbroken for your family. :cry:


CJ.. My opks are getting darker, but I am not sure what side I am ovulating from. I told the hubby that we are gonna 'try', but I am not gonna let it bother me this month. I have my appt. on the 1st with the specialist. I wanna get that taken care of.

Brandi, I have not had my thyroid checked. I have noticed that every time I get pregnant I have this huge swelling under my right arm. I plan on asking for the test as soon as I have my appt. (My gland swells.)

Super, I hope this is your bfp keeper... Let us know!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad:cry: Your family will be in my prayers ((((hugs))))


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fx'd for lots of autumn BFPs :happydance:

We're traveling right now so BnB time is limited:haha: BUT I'm cd9..finished my clomid 2 nights ago and planning to start opks tomorrow:thumbup: it's early, but I'm going to stay after it this cycle with the opks until I get a +...missing it last cycle made me crazy!:haha: couldn't even pinpoint from my chart which temp jump was O:growlmad: I'm all over it this cycle:winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend:kiss:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay ladies, help me out please. Are these my positive's? Top one was taken at 10:00pm and the second at 6:25am. The picture was taken at the 3 minute mark for the bottom one. 

I'm leaving in two hours to go see M and get it on!!!
 



Attached Files:







20131027_062948.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LLawson

Well, Im on cycle day 37 still no AF but no + either.....I dont have any symptoms at all besides some cramping here and there that felt like menstrual cramps but still nothing yet! This is driving me Crazy! I usually have really sore boobs about a week before I start and I havent had that yet?


----------



## jojo1972

BrandiCanucks said:


> Okay ladies, help me out please. Are these my positive's? Top one was taken at 10:00pm and the second at 6:25am. The picture was taken at the 3 minute mark for the bottom one.
> 
> I'm leaving in two hours to go see M and get it on!!!

I can't fully see the colours as they are a little far away, but they are extremely close to positive if not positive? The test line needs to be the same colour or darker than the control line for a positive. Anything lighter than the control line is classed as negative hun. Get BDing as that is so close and will probs be full positive in the next few hours :winkwink:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, our opks are about the same.. I am classing mine as ALMOST but not quite yet.. I will consider mine positive tomorrow. I will not be getting a positive pregnancy test this time though cause I am o'ing from my right side. It is pretty obvious this month. I am not to disappointed cause me and the hubby have had a good time and we needed it. :haha: I will try next month. Well, I did try this month, but only to have fun... ha ha.. I am o'ing early too. Tomorrow is cd11 and I usually o on cd13.. 
I hope your o day is fun and you catch that egg!!


I added my opks...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's a better shot. 

M and I met this morning around 10am, and now I'm officially in the TWW.
 



Attached Files:







20131027_064440.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jojo1972

BrandiCanucks said:


> Here's a better shot.
> 
> M and I met this morning around 10am, and now I'm officially in the TWW.

Positive :happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Got my positive this morning.. I figure it was positive a few hours ago so I began my countdown already. I will bd a few times today, but it is mainly my right side that hurts so I am not sure that I will be fully in the running even though I am in the running.. :blush: I am still trying though.
I figure I got about 10 to 12 hours to be still active. This is my last day before the tww.. I am glad it's almost over. I just want to get this cycle over with. I only ovulate on my right side once every 4 to 6 months usually, but I hate it when I do cause it's like a wasted cycle. At least I have my fertility appt Thurs or Fri... Hopefully I can take a few tests and get some answers for my next cycle.
I am praying for all you ladies that are coming into the tww.. May it go by quickly for us all. :thumbup:

Brandi, you and I are sharing the tww.. I hope yours is not to stressful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Hows your little car? You putting around all over the place?


----------



## AngienDaniel

HA HA!!!! Yeah Brandy! I don't have to stay home anymore! I bought a little used Saturn. I was gonna buy a little Metro, but I changed my mind at the last minute and bought a Saturn instead. Going without a vehicle is so crappy. I hope the little thing lasts awhile. I can go to the doctor anytime I need to now. Now that I have a second vehicle though, I won't hardly ever need it half as much as it seemed like I needed one before.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope yours isn't either, Angie! Honestly, I don't have a good feeling about this cycle. I have a feeling that I'm gonna get a BFN and end up with the dye test. I've heard that having those can make you very fertile though, so I'm trying not to focus on it either way and just go on with life as usual. That's what I did with my youngest..did the insem, went home and went on with life and 10 days later...BFP. But I had a good feeling.

Haha, gross, I know, but I can't remember how much stuff there is supposed to be, and there didn't look like a lot, but it was within 10 minutes. And I don't have enough money for a second insem.

My O pains only lasted for 5 hours today, off my left side and my OPK's are negative again. So they were almost positive at 10pm on Saturday and definitely positive at 6am on Sunday, and felt the O pains from 4:00am to 9:00am.

So, we'll see. I won't be TOO disappointed if nothing happens this cycle. Just carry on with the dye test next cycle and keep thinking positive thoughts


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, you are lucky.. I had to wait a year before I could get the test. My doctor refused and told me that if I didn't have a positive pregnancy test not once during that year then I should just go ahead with the IVF.. He finally broke down and gave me the test when I told him that I would not be able to move on until I got it, because it was hindering me from moving to the next step. I had a whole dang year of negative after negative.. I had the test in March but my hubby was in basic training, but in April I was pregnant. The test was good for me. ha ha.. Hopefully it is good for you to. I try to always tell myself that I have the best chance. I am not positive which side I am o'ing from, my left side belly is tender, but both sides hurt, either way, I have done all I can do. I don't know much about insemination, but I think that even a little bit can end up in a pregnancy when you use it at the right time and you could not have timed your insemination better. You have a very good chance based on the time you said you went for the procedure and the positive you posted. I am gonna get a hold of my hubby today when he gets home from work and then my 'ttc' is over for this cycle cause I will ovulate sometime tonight. My right side has been hurting mostly until today and now my left side is hurting.. I have had this trouble the last 2 cycles of not being able to tell which side I am o'ing from.. It sucks really. I figure in about 10 days, I will be able to tell. :haha: If it is left side then I am gonna be pregnant. Positive thinking rocks!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, Ovulation over. My tests are fading. I ovulated early this morning. My o pain literally kept me awake last night. It was awful. I am glad it is done. My doctor called this morning and asked me to come in earlier than my appt time so I could have my numbers checked one last time just to be sure they are at 0 before I begin my fertility checkup with the specialist. Since the offices are right next to each other, I told her it would not be a problem,.
I didn't want to try to conceive this month, but now I hope I did. I have a good feeling about this month. It will keep me from having to ttc around the holidays anyway, which is always such a stressful time anyhow. Especially since this will be the first year away from my family with no chance of being able to see them. Makes me sad just thinking about it.
I did the pineapple eating this time and I am still taking my vitamins. I also had two beers over the weekend. I didn't feel like I really dtd enough, but I think I might have done good with the bd time this morning. I know the egg only last about 24 hours after ovulation, but I think that might have been my lucky time. Either way, I am finally back to my almost old self. The Chinese calendar says that this is my boy month for this year. I don't know how I feel about that since I have sit back and felt with every loss that it would have been a girl. I kinda was really getting excited about a little girl. Well, I am jumping the gun anyhow... The likelihood of me getting pregnant again so quickly is very slim and I shouldn't be basing my gender on some calendar anyhow. I am very excited and positive about this cycle.. I know it will probably lead to sadness when my flow starts in 13 days, but I feel so positive and I ain't even started yet. I will probably use up every pregnancy test I just bought.. I am gonna TRY SO HARD to hold off testing until at least 8dpo.. I am gonna try to keep busy knitting Christmas presents and stuff.

Well, I have written a book in my excitement.. I pray everyone is doing good! CJ, I am waiting for symptoms. Wanna symptom spot with me CJ and Brandi, since we are on the same cycle?

Well, day 1, I have post-o cramps.. I also got a burst of energy after o.. I had such an upset belly yesterday that I felt like garbage, and again this morning. Now I feel good. This o was tough for some reason. I think that because I keep miscarrying and my body has to begin anew getting an egg ready that both of my ovaries are working to prepare an egg and maybe I have o'd from both sides due to sudden losses. It would account for both sides hurting and for the very strong o pains and dizziness and nausea that have accompanied my ovulation the last two times.. If so, it is good my right tube is blocked and that egg doesn't get anywhere. It is blocked at the main end of the tube at the Uterus end..

Dang, I got distracted again.. Gotta go get an oil change. Have a good week everyone. God bless! <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Would love to symptom spot with you Angie!

That's wonderful that you have a good feeling, and I love the excitement about the baby.

Sorry that you won't see your family this year. That must be so hard.

I hope everything goes well with your appointments, and the oil change. I gotta do one of those this week, lol. I'm a month late on that.

I, on the other hand, don't have a great feeling about this month. My timing was great, I did (almost) everything the same as with my youngest, but I just have this feeling that come November 7 (testing date, AF due November 9) I won't see that second line. I'm trying not to stress over it and just carry on with life as it is and not focus on it, but I found it hard.

1dpo I already used up one of the hpt's. :bfn: of course, but it was exciting to pee on one again! I also got, in the mail, two coupons for $3 any Clearblue OPK and $1 off a Clearblue Digital today. A sign, maybe?

I know those psychic predictions are just for fun too, and maybe that is driving my negative feeling, but ALL THREE said December, and with what my surgeon said about if I don't conceive this cycle he'll do the hsg...I've read you're more fertile after hsg's, and if that is true, a November hsg would fall right in line with a December prediction. Guess I'll know either way on November 9.

Today I've had a little bit of post-o cramping too, and a slight burst in energy, but not much else. At least my house is semi-clean now though haha.


----------



## Navygrrl

Colposcopy is over with, and my doctor is confident that the biopsy will not come back with anything worrisome. He also said we only need to wait 36-48 hours for sex, so if we can find any alone time while we're in Disney World, we might go ahead and try this month. If we don't get lucky, I'm supposed to call on CD1 to schedule my HSG, and if that's good, then we'll schedule the IUI. Next cycle I'll be on 100mg of clomid. I really wish I would get more than one follicle, but I suppose all it takes is one.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy- There is always the bathroom! haha 


Girls that just O'd..... Fingers crossed for you all! I would love to have a BFP explosion!

Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great news Brandy. I will continue to pray for you and the girls!! :hugs:

I leave for West Virginia Friday. I will be there a month with my parents. My sister said my Dad is acting better now that he is home. He walks more, sits up for longer, and is complaining less of pain even though he is back on pills. So who knows, maybe the Drs are wrong and he looked so bad because of the kidney infection which almost kills him each time. the last tome he had one they said he wouldn't make it through the night. He was wide awake the next morning asking the Dr when he could go home. LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I envy you the trip to West Virginia since all I want to do most days is go home. :cry:
It also sounds like your daddy is some man.. The human will is such a powerful thing. I pray you and your family get many more years with him. Think about me when you're driving the roads of West Virginia. 

Brandy, I am so glad that your cervix is staying closed and you still get to work. It is also awesome that the girls are measuring a week ahead of schedule. I am envious this morning.

Navy, I hope you catch your o this month! Hope your trip is great fun!

Brandi, I understand about your feeling. When someone says that something will happen a certain time, it is hard to make your mind wrap around it happening when you want it to. That's why I always try to make my own time.

I have a low pulling feeling. Not exactly crampy but different. I had my temp rise this morning. I don't temp, but I can tell the difference myself. I also have backache. I am nervous about my appt.on Friday.

Brandy, I also hope we have an explosion of bfps.. 

Brandi, I am gonna try to not test until at least the end of next week.

I hope everyone is well!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brandy, excellent news about your cervix! I hope those girlies cook to the very end!!! You're doing great, Mama!

Yeah, Angie, it's so hard to wrap your head around it happening any other time. If they had all given different times, I'd probably think differently. One of them has been DEAD ON for me before, predicting the date of birth, cycle, and BFP three years in advance.

I caved and POAS this morning haha. I haven't looked at it yet cuz I know it's obviously BFN. I just needed to ease the anxiety and excitement of POAS in another week, lol.

Today I have more gas than yesterday, I'm bloated, I'm exhausted, and I'm really crampy. They feel like AF cramps. Any new ones for you, Angie?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Nope.. No bloating, no gas, just a little stabby feeling every once in awhile.. I actually feel good. I am contemplating hand mopping my kitchen floor and watching my cats when they walk all over the water.. I have had headache. Not constant, just a little headache.. I finished my little girl's scarf and hat this morning and my house needs a little deep cleaning so that is what I am going to be doing today. I am going to be washing my fridge and stove and floor and scrubbing toilets and cleaning corners that usually are forgotten. I have so many little projects that need to be done and I feel a little energetic so I am going to try to do some of them..

Brandi, I hope you get your pregnancy soon Brandi, even if it is when they say cause that isn't too far off either. I want to try to conceive again before the first of the year... Not in too big of a hurry myself. I have 7 years age or almost on you though so I need to be in a little bit bigger hurry than you.. :haha:

Anyhow, going cleaning... Happy day!!


----------



## Navygrrl

I don't normally get a positive opk until cd 16. I'm cd13, and I decided to test just to get an idea of where I am. I was shocked to see how positive it is! The test line is definitely darker than the control line. Now I just need DH to get home. The timing is perfect since I'll ovulate before we leave for Disney, and no need to trick the kids into going to the arcade. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WOOOOOO!!!!! Get to :sex: ASAP!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy now that is a damn fine positive!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Girls! Here are the ultrasound pics from 18w... We have a thumbsucker

The first photo is B who is laying transverse at the top of my uterus. The second photo is baby A that is head down.

So they are currently forming a T which will require a Csection unless they magically move.
 



Attached Files:







CLIFFORD_BRANDY 1029_14.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1









CLIFFORD_BRANDY 1029_11.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgeous photos, Brandy!!!

We're having kind of a tragic night here tonight. A few hours ago, we were carving pumpkins and as I finished, I told the kids to go to the playroom and get their jammies. A few minutes later, my son (he's 4) ran upstairs to tell me he accidentally knocked over one of the hamster cages and the wheel and water bottle fell out. I followed him downstairs to assess the damage and found the cage back up on the plastic picnic table but the hamster laying lifeless and outstretched. I picked her up and she was warm and limp, but her eyes were closed and she wasn't moving. My son began bawling, hyperventilating, extremely apologetic, and said "Is she dead, Mommy?"

He cried for 45 minutes straight before he fell asleep. He is taking this harder than his sister (it was her hamster), and feels so much guilt and remorse. He is heartbroken over this. It is so heartbreaking to see him cry and feel so much guilt over an accident.

It's been almost two hours and I've had the hamster wrapped in a blanket and she is in the bathroom, pitch dark, and warm, but her body is icy cold and stiff now. She is gone :(

A funeral will be planned for November 1, so they can enjoy trick or treating. I just don't know how to ease his guilt. Each time I tell him it wasn't his fault and it was an accident, he cries harder and says it was his fault and he wishes she would be alive again

:cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Oh I feel for the poor little guy.. I hope that halloween is a good distraction for him!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang Navy, that is some kind of positive... I wish I would get one like that. sometimes my lines are even, but they are never like that. Never seen one so dark!

Brandi, when my little girl was little she squeezed my little boys hamster. She was only 2, but I remember wearing her little butt out and sitting her down and explaining life and death to her. To this day she cries about killing that hamster every time my little boy reminds her of what she did. I hope your little guy gets over his accident. I know that my kids are now 14 and 12 and they still have not forgotten.. Poor little guy. Maybe you can have a little 'accident', like break something or something like that to show him that everyone has accidents, or maybe he could pray and tell God he is sorry, (if you are a praying house). Maybe he could give the eulogy? Something that would help him understand that accidents happen and he cannot blame himself forever. Also it would help if his sister forgives him.. My boy never forgive my little girl. He still throws it in her face.. I hope he forgives himself.

Brandy, the girls are beautiful! I bet you love every single time they give you ultrasound photos.. 
I am impatient to be pregnant. I am impatient for all the struggle I will have. I don't know why, cause with the leg shots and whatever other medicine I will have to take, I am sure it won't be an easy experience, but I so just want to be able to get pregnant and stay that way.
Got my appt. tomorrow. I have to call and get the time cause I forgot. I sure hope these people don't leave me stranded in never-ending miscarriages. I hope I conceived again this month. I knew last month I was pregnant. I am not sure this month. 

I hope everyone has a good Thursday! God bless! <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I felt so bad for him this morning. He woke up and went to wake his sister and said "Are you still crying, Zoe? I'm not crying anymore". Zoe then asked if Chloe woke up yet and I said no, she hadn't and tried to explain life and death again, and Isaiah burst out crying again. Gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Navygrrl

Happy Halloween! Here's my crappy attempt to make those banana/Nutella mummie thingies from pinterest. :)
 



Attached Files:







mummies.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dpitts1341

Had my saline sonogram today. They couldn't see the actual tubes but there was overflow so my doc is confident at least one tube is open. Hope this does the trick.


----------



## AngienDaniel

O.k. my Mamacitas... Check out my tests.. I did the same thing I did last month when I knew I was pregnant just to see the difference in the opk v/s the preg; I have two lines again.. If your vision isn't good, you probably won't see it, but it is darker in person. I both love/hate Wondfro tests.. I know I will have my numbers drawn again tomorrow, but getting positive tests so early is stressful. There are so many things that go through my head. Is it real? Did I miscarry or not? Is it a faulty test? How can it be positive already? I know I should not have tested, but I swear I didn't expect the same result as last month.. I was just doing the same thing Brandi did and was getting it out of my system till next week. 
Can anyone see the two lines or am I crazy as a loon?


----------



## AngienDaniel

P.S. I am only 2, possibly 3dpo... I just don't understand how this keeps happening. Oh, and this is a brand new batch of tests. I just got them in the mail. Anyone have any theories??


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You're not a loon. I see two. Mine are stark white.


----------



## AngienDaniel

How the h e double hockey sticks am I getting two lines at such an early date? Last time my number was not even one and I was getting lines at 5dpo.. I know I miscarried, I saw it. I am so frustrated. People say you can't get a positive so early... How in the crap do I keep doing it? If I tell the doctor tomorrow that I have gotten a positive she will laugh me out of the office.. I am going batty with ttc.. Now I will be peeing on every test I have, checking lines, praying, and praying... I hope I can get all my tests tomorrow. Please pray for me Ladies.. If I go this whole time and get positive tests just to start on the 10th or 11th, I think I will break in two.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am completely baffled and speechless Angie.

Dear lord I dunno how you do it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello gals! Just thought I would pop in & say Hello :) Brandy-The Baby girls are soooo precious!!

Angie-Did your numbers ever return to 0? Maybe your one of the ladies who always has some small amts of HCG present? IDK, but I sure wish if indeed you are that fertile you would share! lol I'd ask for a Beta tomorrow anyways....Never know right? 

Navy-Hope your trip is fun & impressive OPK!!! :)

CJ & Faith-How are you ladies doing? Hope all is well!

Brandi-Congrats on your TTC & good luck.

To anyone I missed I wish you well!

AFM, Nothing new to report. Been a tough week, dreading our 1 year TR anniversary next week, but looking forward & hopeful to try IUI in 2014! Not sure how often I'll be on here, but I'll keep you all in my prayers...


----------



## cj72

I see them Angie! Wth? 

Think I'm 4 dpo or so...just waiting out the tww...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!

WHAT THE HECK?!


----------



## Mommabrown

Holy shit Angie...I dunno WTH. 

Brandy the girls look good! 

Navy WOOO HOO Emmaleigh was concieved on an Early O cycle. CD12 to be exact. 

Afm, I tested Sunday and got a BFN but here I am 2 days late for AF and not testing. I have been in a great mood all month and no signs of Pregnancy other than a back ache which i have concluded to a kidney infection. Only last night did I get any cramps and I threw that off to AF is coming....Going to wait a few more days to see if she shows or if it is a baby in there. . .I rather see AF than a BFN and wonder what is up with me.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, Love the Baby Girl pics! Im so Happy everything is still well with you,Im sure its had you a nervous wreck but it looks like you are on track and everythings going great!

Brandi, Ive been in some situations similar to your hamster one. Tell the little guy that heaven needed another angel hamster and that he doesnt take them until its their time to go and heaven needs them and it must have been his time. :)

Navy the mummies are adorable!! Ill have to look those up on Pinterest!

Afm, AF finally came! Im on cycle day 5 now and started my third round of 100 mg Clomid today. The doc says if this doesnt work he will probably bump the dose up next month before trying anything else....

Hope everyones doing well and had a great Halloween! Our trick or treating in this area was postponed until tonight because we had severe weather yesterday!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Our weather was bad too. We only got an hour and a half in instead of the 3 hours we usually do. It was pouring rain and the wind was nasty. Gusts were up to 80km/h (about 50mph) and after the third time my youngest fell down, we decided it was time to visit the babysitter and then go home for the night.

4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.


----------



## stickybean4

I am also 4 dpo.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

A positive is not possible at 4dpo right?

I took a test this afternoon, after holding my urine for 6 hours (don't ask how), and I thought it was negative. Now, it HAS been 4 hours, but when I look at it now, there is a squinter. But there is a line. It won't show on a photo, sadly, but there is something there.

I'm thinking it MUST be an evap, but I've secretly been peeing on sticks saily since 1dpo and still have those tests and there are no signs of an evap on any of those :shrug:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, my doctor appt. went tough today. I almost walked out. He says that he 'feels' that I am having ectopic pregnancies. That I will have to have another miscarriage and then a d&c so they can make sure that it is in the uterus. He was pushing me to decide to get my tubes re-tied and then do IVF... (He is an IVF doctor.) He says that he has no problem giving me progesterone (for my own emotional need), but that he does not believe that progesterone supplements can or will support a pregnancy. I wanted to ask why every ivf patient has to be on progesterone then? Anywho.. my number is almost one (again) I told him about the positive pregnancy tests and I don't think he believes me.. I don't think anyone believes me. It is disheartening.. I feel beat and broken. There is no help for me. He says they're ectopic without any proof cause my numbers NEVER get that high. He is going to run the full barrage of tests, thyroid and many more that I don't know what they are.. I also have to supply him with my blood clot records, my hsg records and yada yada.. I don't want to miscarry again. This is the most difficult time of my life; add the positive tests with a number of one and I feel smothered in unanswered questions and being made to depend on nothing. I feel like I live in the Twilight Zone.. :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Right now you're right it does sound discouraging but I look at it this way. They dont have any way of knowing what caused the previous miscarriage 99% of the time they have to do a D&C and check the matter they obtain to be sure there is tissue from the baby. If there is not then yes it can be ruled and EP. But I hope that you dont have to have another miscarriage I hope that your next one is a sticky bean.

The bright side of this is 1 they are giving you the progesterone that will ease your fears of the possibly being the issue and 2 they are going to run all the blood work and that can help to eliminate any potential issues there.

I have never miscarried over and over but I did find frustrating is that I kept going to the doctor and was told I dont know over and over.... all my tests were fine but it wasnt happening. But we have to start somewhere and once the tests started happening I started feeling better as the results came back knowing I could cross one more thing off the list as the cause.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, the doctor and I had a talk for a couple of hours. I understand the steps he wants to take, but man they are hard when I have to keep having miscarriages; and for him to just say they are ectopic made my heart feel so heavy wondering what if he is right? It is so hard to keep doing this over and over just to feel like I end up at square one again with another miscarriage.
I know it isn't his fault and he is just crossing things off the list cause I have added issues with blood clots that make my miscarriages a possible clotting disorder. Plus, I have the unexplainable positive pregnancy tests right after ovulation that didn't start occurring until recently. I am glad to get things underway and even agree with having a d&c. I just don't know what it really is. Do they have to mess with my tubes to do a d&c? I have had two surgeries on them already and will not chance a third. I am scared I will not succeed and it makes me sad to know I might have wasted the money to get my tubes untied when I will just have to have ivf anyway. I feel like I might never get to have another baby. I feel pregnant again and if I am, I just don't want to miscarry. He has plans for a month or two down the road and I want to get all the stuff over with now, but he says that I can't rush because I will have to be on Lovenox shots and I can't be put on the shots until they find out if I am having ectopic pregnancies because having a tubal and being on blood thinners would put my life at risk. It is so stressful. I am praying and trying to be patient. He says that if I am not pregnant this month then I should not try next month to conceive so I can wait for all the tests to get finished and maybe something else will be the answer. 
I am in wait mode.. I am just praying that he will give me progesterone when I find out I am pregnant. Even if that doesn't save my pregnancy, at least it will be off my list and my list matters more to me than his list.. Especially when my level was 7.4 at 5 weeks pregnant.
I am just trying to find some patience.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-Sorry your feeling down, but it sounds like the Dr. is going to look for answers. Hope he finds your problem & you get your THB someday soon! As far as your tests being positive, with an HCG <1, I doubt they are truly +. When I was on several other boards, ladies where always complaining about bad tests that they get off line. To ease your mind you could get some more reliable tests or not test until your late. Best wishes Sweetie!


----------



## cj72

Angie, how old are you? My dr told me ladies closer to 40 always have a low hcg in their blood so for me not to use the super sensitive tests. They can't be evaps if you end up being preg! Heres what I'm thinking his reasoning is: Normally, it takes 4-8 days for a baby to make it through the tubes and implant. If the baby is implanting on 1 dpo, its doing so in the tube. Thats where hes getting his "ep" theory from. When they cut or clamped our tubes, it couldve damaged the cilia (hair like little things that move the egg thru the tube) and that would cause eps. Plus, ivf docs LOVE to push ivf anyhow. Girl, I hope this is your forever baby and you prove him wrong!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ, I just turned 34.. I had the same thing happen with the positive tests last month to (different batch than I have this month.) I ended up pregnant for real last month, but I am not sure this month. For the last two months ONLY have I had a small amount of hcg in my system. I just figure that the Wondfo tests are ultra sensitive and are picking up the low hcg in my body. I got positives all month last month from 5dpo, but I did not get a you're pregnant positive until the day my period was due. Only with one pregnancy did I get a positive that early, but he says they're all ectopics, the 2 times I was pregnant before that, I didn't get positive tests until the day my period was due.. This is a completely new thing for me and it sucks! Plus like I said, this is a whole new batch of tests bought from a different seller and everything. Plus, like last month, there is a line on every test I take, no matter if it's morning or evening, but morning is darker. I have just decided to let it go. I figure that it is hard to believe that I am getting positives at all and it stresses me out, plus since there is a small amount of hcg, I know that is why the tests are positive and has nothing to do with me being or not being pregnant and it both raises and lowers my hopes and makes me testy and scared. I am gonna drop it and try not to test until my period is due.. that is around the 10 or 11th.. It is too much worry, especially with all the doctor stuff I will have to deal with now. Thanks for the concern Ladies.. I figure it is better if I stop peeing on stuff for awhile.. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so frustrated. There's either something very faint or I have major line eye. The last two sticks I've peed on look like they have something faint, but not enough to catch on a picture. I THINK I see something when I invert the pic. Crampiness is coming back AF is due in 6 days.

I think I'm gonna see her. The cramping today feels AF like but is dull and more on the left side than the right. I really should stop peeing on sticks.


----------



## Angel baby

Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello and maybe some encouragement! I see there are a lot of new TR ladies on! I had my tubal reversal in May, 2011 and did some iui medicated cycles and got pregnant 5 months after giving up all fertility treatments. My 1st tubal reversal baby made his grand entrance to the world on October 28, 2013 and we are so happy! Hang in there girls! I hope all of you get that BFP soon!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Angel!!!!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Angel!
Angie, I can understand that. 

I'm 8 dpo and have had that low pressure since 4 dpo when I had a big dip below the coverline...Not much else going on here...Just wanted to wish you girls good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BFN on 7dpo with Wondfo and FRER.

I give up.


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Angel!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, my little Pickles...
I am 6dpo today.. I have to go to the doctor office and drop off my medical records for my hsg test and a release for all the blood work they ran on me for my blood clots. This is my first step to beating my infertility!!
I am excited!! 
Before I forget, here are my symptoms: I have horrible acne. I NEVER have breakouts during any other time. That's pretty much it. I have cramps and a sharp feeling every once in awhile, but I consider those normal. (Acne is a pregnancy symptom for me and not a pms symptom.)

Anyway, I decided to take one pregnancy test every day just so I can catch it early if/when I do get a positive this month. I want to know as soon as I can so I can pray, pray, pray that progesterone is my issue and get to have my 'keep' baby.. I am nervous, but I decided that no matter what is found in my upcoming workup, if we do have to go through IVF, then we will have most of the money to do so at the first of the year. I will not let this beat me. I will go year after year until I get my baby. I will save money all year until I get pregnant either with or without assistance. I will eat Ramen noodles for two weeks out of the month if I have to to save money. Yep, I will live on cabbage soup if I have to. I will not fail. I will pray and fast, and will do whatever I should do to give my husband a little one. I WILL NOT GIVE UP! This season is just a small place and I will not go under, the pressure will only make me stronger. I will not quit or admit defeat. I will cry and gain more power with every battle. I will not faint or grow weary. I will trust in my God and myself!!

Now, I am done with my little pep rally. Gonna go play video games with my hubby. He has weird work hours this week so he is home for awhile. 
I hope everyone has a good week and God gives all of us the babies we want so badly. I pray for all of you ladies every day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- You know I wish you the very best and you're always in my thoughts! I think that with the testing and potential recommendations that the specialist can give their might be SOMETHING they can find that is an easy fix.. We know the sperms making it to the egg so thats one hurdle. You can beat this... I am cheering you on.


----------



## cj72

Hell yeah, Angie! Get it girl!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

You ladies make me smile! :hugs:
I am 8dpo today. I am figuring this cycle is a no-go for me. It is a double-edged sword since I have to wait until I get pregnant to lose it, so I can hopefully keep it.. I am living in Irony..
I don't really have any symptoms that I can differentiate from 'pms' to 'pregnancy'. I have the same symptoms as I have every month. I have to go pee every night, but I can sleep on my belly and the cycles I have been pregnant it hurt to sleep on my belly. I have no back pain, my acne has went away, I have an increase in cm (and that is very strange for me in either circumstance.) I am just chillin out. I am not looking forward to getting pregnant again because I know where I will be after that. :wacko:
I have no pregnancy, no pms symptoms.. Just basic cycle change symptoms.. I am not looking forward to the cycle I have coming up since I had back-to-back pregnancies, my period is gonna be a killer this time.. :haha: Well, "Into everyone's life a little rainbow must fall." "Wait, I meant to say poopie." :blush:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Changed my ticker this morning. My FRER was a :bfp: at 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







20131107_055137.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12









20131107_055124.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Navygrrl

Hi all. I'm back from Disney World and trying to catch up, but I'm worn out, LOL. We had lots of fun, and now we have lots of laundry to do. :D


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SO I went out to the fertility clinic this morning. They have a lab on site so I`ll know my levels in about 2-3 hours.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Didn't I tell you that you hit the timing PERFECT!!!! WOOWOWOWOWOWOWHHHH!!! YAYAY BRANDI!!!! I am so excited for you! That is some awesome news! You get your bfp on your very first try. I am soooo happy for you!
That made my day! :happydance::happydance:

I am not sure if my lines are getting darker or what. I look at them and they seem to be to me, but I think there's a good possibility that it's cause I want them to look darker. :haha: I am posting them so you ladies can tell me what you think. My hubby cannot see the first days. They are all fmu. I only test once a day cause it stresses me out and cause I just want to see if there is line change. I am due for my period on the 11th. 
I am praying for everyone, and that is really the greatest news Brandi! Now you need to call up your psychics and tell them they're all wrong! You got a Nov bfp! :winkwink:

(Oh, I also contrasted a couple of the photos I uploaded.)


----------



## momsbaby

OMG Brandi that is awesome congrats. Can't wait to here your numbers. 

As for I have $1900 left to pay on my surgery. February needs to hurry up lol. I can't wait to start trying again and pray that this 2nd surgery works. God bless and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Kuawen

So after a long long BnB hiatus I'm back and happy to say that I'm scheduled for my Essure reversal!!! As of last night we're paid up and plane tickets/hotel room booked for my procedure to happen on December 2nd. I'm ultra excited because according to my phone app I should be ovulating on Dec. 6th, so there's a chance we could have our rainbow baby snuggling in by Christmas!!! ::happydance::


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Brandi!!! This was your first cycle too, right? COngratulations!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup! First cycle. I'm still in complete disbelief. I'm expecting to wake up from a dream...oddly enough, I dreamt last night that I got a BFP today and it happened.

So I'll have repeat bloods every two days until they hit 1000 and then I'll get an ultrasound to make sure it's not in the tubes.

I've been nauseous all night, gagging, gassy, crampy, and I just ate a veggie sub and feel like it's about to come back up.

I JUST took this 5 minutes ago...no squinting required.
 



Attached Files:







20131107_191336.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kuawen said:


> So after a long long BnB hiatus I'm back and happy to say that I'm scheduled for my Essure reversal!!! As of last night we're paid up and plane tickets/hotel room booked for my procedure to happen on December 2nd. I'm ultra excited because according to my phone app I should be ovulating on Dec. 6th, so there's a chance we could have our rainbow baby snuggling in by Christmas!!! ::happydance::

Welcome back!! Congrats on the upcoming surgery :)



Brandi- What were you levels? Congrats!! So exciting.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Didn't I tell you that you hit the timing PERFECT!!!! WOOWOWOWOWOWOWHHHH!!! YAYAY BRANDI!!!! I am so excited for you! That is some awesome news! You get your bfp on your very first try. I am soooo happy for you!
> That made my day! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am not sure if my lines are getting darker or what. I look at them and they seem to be to me, but I think there's a good possibility that it's cause I want them to look darker. :haha: I am posting them so you ladies can tell me what you think. My hubby cannot see the first days. They are all fmu. I only test once a day cause it stresses me out and cause I just want to see if there is line change. I am due for my period on the 11th.
> I am praying for everyone, and that is really the greatest news Brandi! Now you need to call up your psychics and tell them they're all wrong! You got a Nov bfp! :winkwink:
> 
> (Oh, I also contrasted a couple of the photos I uploaded.)

I cant tell from my phone :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I couldn't see very much either, Angie :(. Sorry.

My levels were 16, Brandy. The clinic considers a positive anything over 5, so must have JUST implanted like yesterday or the day before, lol. I go for more bloods on Saturday. But my digi tonight at 7:15pm was positive too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I couldn't see very much either, Angie :(. Sorry.
> 
> My levels were 16, Brandy. The clinic considers a positive anything over 5, so must have JUST implanted like yesterday or the day before, lol. I go for more bloods on Saturday. But my digi tonight at 7:15pm was positive too!

Yep you're on your way now!! Come on 32+ for Saturday ;) I am rooting for ya. :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup! I'm really hoping this is a sticky baby, in the uterus and not the tubes. I'm so scared of that. I'm not sure I even completely believe that I'm pregnant, it's so surreal. It doesn't happen this quickly, right? Women don't get pregnant on their first cycle after a reversal, do they?


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Yup! I'm really hoping this is a sticky baby, in the uterus and not the tubes. I'm so scared of that. I'm not sure I even completely believe that I'm pregnant, it's so surreal. It doesn't happen this quickly, right? Women don't get pregnant on their first cycle after a reversal, do they?

Some do! Just not me ROFL! Envious but happy for you :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, congrats on such a quick conception:flower: I hope it's a stick baby in the right place:winkwink:

I *wish* I would have had those clips for my TL rather than cut and burned:( It seems the greatest success rates come from having a reversal from the TL clips. :flower: Anytime I hear of a woman wanting a tl, I recommend the clips...just in case;)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, hope your tests are getting darker:hugs:

Navy, welcome back:hugs: glad your trip was fun:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm glad that's what the OB gave me. I probably wouldn't have gotten pregnant right away if it had been any other type of ligation.

I'm going for my second blood draw in the morning before work. Darn those 45 minute drives. I had to switch my shift at work with someone to be able to get it done, because they close at noon tomorrow, so now, even though I don't work til 9am, I I still have to get up at 5:30am. Gonna go right when they open and hope to have the levels back before they close.

And then I go back Monday again.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Faith, I think my tests are 'positive' just because I have hcg already there. They are really light and I am pretty sure I will be getting my period this time since I do not feel pregnant at all. I am going to try not to test anymore. I need to have a real cycle anyway so I am not too upset about it. I have been pregnant two months in a row.. my body could use a little rest. I am looking forward to an emotional break. I am due for my period on Monday. I know it sounds strange to hear, but I am looking forward to it. I feel like my body has been through enough.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I decided to take one more test this morning to make sure before I drank a beer with my hubby this 4 day weekend and this is what I got..
Definitely getting darker lines. They come up before the time limit and are not even squinters anymore irl.. I used 'contrast' on the photo cause I have an old camera, but the lines are way darker. I actually threw every test I had out because even though there was double lines on each, I had to hold them in a certain way to see it, I don't have to do that anymore. My acne is back, yesterday I was nauseous and sick, my belly has been crampy on and off.. I guess I might just be getting a pregnancy again this month after all. I will see for sure on Monday.. I don't really want to be pregnant. I can't get it out of my mind that I will probably fail again. After 3 times, you don't usually just magically start keeping them without help.. Any of you that pray can feel free to add my name in there sometimes..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can see those without opening the photo. I really hope the doctors can figure out what is going on, Angie, and that soon, you have your healthy sticky baby.

I went to the fertility clinic this morning to get my blood drawn again for a followup hcg. My levels should have been 32 this morning if they were doubling every 48 hours. My level was 70.48!!!! That means they are doubling every 21.6 hours!!!! They want me to come back on Monday for another draw, but I can't get out there til 1:00pm so I won't have those results back til Tuesday morning. Monday, they SHOULD be 141.

She says based on the fact that it's doubling in less than 24 hours, she very much doubts that the pregnancy is in the tubes, as they would rise very slowly, and that I can start to relax, lol.

I'm so paranoid it's in the tubes.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is great doubling time!! I am happy for you, Brandi! That does not sound like tubal numbers to me either. Praying for you and your little one.


----------



## Mommabrown

Been watching here and there since I have been with you ladies for almost 3 whole years now....I can't believe it has been that long. It seems like yesterday i was searching for a glimpse of hope and I found this thread. 

Brandi C. Congrats. I say your numbers are good. With Emmaleigh they went from 54 to 248 so you are more than pretty much out of the woods for not having a tubal pregnancy. 

Angie...Damn girl you are fertile myrtle! I hope that something good comes of this one...they say 3 one is the charm! Hang in there. Hugs. 

Afm, back to Opks since nothing happened during our 6 months of NTNP....Wondfo's got here yesterday. My oldest boy turns 9 tomorrow and we actually sat the kids down and told them we are trying for another baby. They seem happy and excited as they know now what we are talking about. Hehe.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Birthday to your little guy, Mommabrown, and thank you for the Congratulations.

I think that once I see a beating heart in the uterus, I will finally relax. I keep getting full, throb-like twinges in my left side from time to time, which makes me panic all over again. I'll know soon enough.

Despite my fears, I went and set up a baby registry today, not for people to buy me things, but more to keep track of what I need and what I get. I'm pretty much starting all over. I still have my bassinet and crib, but everything else, I need to buy again. I found that I was VERY drawn to the boy items. I didn't scan a single girl item. Maybe it's just wishing thinking and wanting this baby to be a boy, but when I did a registry for my youngest, before I found out she was a girl, I was very drawn to girl items and scanned only girly things, so maybe?


----------



## cj72

Good luck Momma!

Angie, hang in there girl! At least they will have to give you progesterone or something. I know that's little consolation. ((Hugs)) and prayets that this one is a sticky bean !!!

Great numbers, Brandi !

Afm, I am 2 days late on an unmedicated cycle but woke up to spotting, which will prob be af in a few hours. :( I decided to save the hpts for another month.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ahh I'm sorry cj :-(


----------



## Mommabrown

Sorry CJ. My cycle last month was like that. I hate how our bodies are. 

BrandiC. I hope that you get exactly what you want. I looked at boy stuff and DH looked at girl stuff...We had a girl. So I don't even go by my intuition at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry CJ. Hope that bfp come for you soon.

I'll be happy either way. The fact that I got pregnant as quickly as I did is a miracle in itself so as much as I want a boy, I'll take a healthy baby...boy or girl. I'd love for my son to have another boy in the house though. Poor kid is surrounded by 3 girls, lol so it'll be nice for him.

Levels this morning are up to 112. My hospital is filled with a bunch of insensitive idiots. Will give that full story when I get home.


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ, sorry about your spotting. I might be right there with you tomorrow. I am still not convinced my tests are 'genuine' positives and not just residual hcg. All things come about with time, and my time for uncertainty will be over tomorrow. 
One thing that has been strange this cycle is that my fingers have been swelling. Every morning my fingers are a little swollen.
I took a test this morning and the lines are still there but they are not darker than yesterday. I think I will pray if I have a next cycle that I not have any more that are positive tests all month.. To have those double lines all month and then have a period is hard.
Well, it's Sunday and I am gonna hang with my men. Plus, I jumped on this computer even before I read my Bible and that is a no-no.. :winkwink:

Have a great Sunday Ladies! God bless!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What a bad, bad, bad, bad day.

Story is here...I can't type it out again:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...perm-after-tubal-reversal-2.html#post30419609


----------



## cj72

Brandi, er docs are idiots! No way anything could be seen this early. Usually after your numbers hit 1500 they do an u/s.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The urine test the first doctor gave me, he came back and told me to prepare myself to lose the pregnancy, and that the urine test was "borderline positive".

Google is not my friend right now. And as much as I want to think positively, it's stressing me out to do so. I'm thinking that in case I do lose this pregnancy, I might announce it now, asking for thought and prayers, even though I know it's gonna piss some people off.


----------



## ~Brandy~

They cant see anything on ultrasound till your levels hit 1500 they are idiots at the hospital.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The hospital here is filled with a bunch of incompetents...like the doctor who, 6 years ago, almost killed my daughter. She had a severe case of gastroenteritis and was having diarrhea 17 times a day, puking, wasn't eating or drinking, and finally, on day 5, stopped peeing. We took her to the hospital 3 times only to be told it was pass and that she looked fine because "her eyes look moist". She was 6 months old.

Day 5, she started passing lots of green bile and so we took her back and demanded a pediatrician instead of the emergency room doctor. It took them 20 minutes to get a vein into her foot. She cried the whole time and not a single tear came out. It turned out that she was so severely dehydrated that her veins had collapsed. She would have died within 12 hours without the IV fluids. And after a day on the IV, she was back to normal.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> The hospital here is filled with a bunch of incompetents...like the doctor who, 6 years ago, almost killed my daughter. She had a severe case of gastroenteritis and was having diarrhea 17 times a day, puking, wasn't eating or drinking, and finally, on day 5, stopped peeing. We took her to the hospital 3 times only to be told it was pass and that she looked fine because "her eyes look moist". She was 6 months old.
> 
> Day 5, she started passing lots of green bile and so we took her back and demanded a pediatrician instead of the emergency room doctor. It took them 20 minutes to get a vein into her foot. She cried the whole time and not a single tear came out. It turned out that she was so severely dehydrated that her veins had collapsed. She would have died within 12 hours without the IV fluids. And after a day on the IV, she was back to normal.

No offense but they shouldnt have ever even done an ultrasound due the fact it wouldnt show a sac even at this stage it would only cause more concern.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I know the first idiot doctor had told the OB, and the ultrasound tech, and the second doctor that I was 5 weeks, so that's probably why. It would also explain why the OB was coming down to give me something to terminate the "pregnancy", when they didn't see anything in the uterus. I'm glad the OB asked me when my LMP was because when I told her and she realized I wasn't even 4 weeks yet, she was visibly upset at getting the wrong information.


----------



## GalvanBaby

ER Doctors are idiots Brandi! Your numbers are great. We could just barely see a sac at 5w1d so don't worry. Most Drs only do 2-3 betas 48 hours apart, then betas a week later, and then wait for the 6 week mark for US. Your pregnancy sure sounds like a viable pregnancy. DOn't let the idiots at the Er get you down. :hugs:

AFM, I am on CD11 and am having O pains on my right side which is my closed side. I am ok with that because I will be with Miguel next cycle so we need to O on the left side then. I leave Saturday to go back to Mexico! :happydance: 

I did the HCG diet and just finished phase 1. I lost 29 lbs in 1 month! I am now in the stabalization phase so I can eat normal, but no starches or sugars. I dropped a size and a half. If we don't get a BFP before January, I will do another round of the HCG diet. it is not the safest thing in the world, but I am under a Dr's care and on multi-vitamins. You can do it for 6 weeks, but I only did it for 4 weeks. I will do 4 weeks again next time too. My goal is to lose another 25 lbs. I want to be a size 10.

We plan on doing IUI in MArch, April, and maybe May. If no baby, we will do IVF in September more or less. 

Brandy, I am glad to see the babies are doing great!! :hugs:

CJ, I am sorry you are spotting. Hopefully, AF stays away and this is just normal early pregnancy bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I know I sure feel nauseous this morning...whether from pregnancy or from stress, I don't know. I'm really trying to think healthy in-utero thoughts, and keep talking to Freckle tell him/her Mommy loves them and to stay stuck in the uterus so I can hold and love him/her in a few months time. Corny?

Thank god I have to work today. Maybe it'll distract me. The next two weeks are going to be the slowest two weeks ever.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The fertility clinic wanted me to come back today for another draw. Based on what the levels were when they drew them on Saturday morning, they should be 141. Based on yesterday's, they should be at least 168.

The OB wanted me to bring the ultrasound report to the fertility specialist today and let him know what is going on in there. Should I even bother, or should I just carry on my little way and ignore yesterday's fiasco? The gas costs driving to and from the clinic for 5 minute blood draws are getting expensive too, lol. Anything for a healthy Freckle though.


----------



## cj72

GalvanBaby said:


> ER Doctors are idiots Brandi! Your numbers are great. We could just barely see a sac at 5w1d so don't worry. Most Drs only do 2-3 betas 48 hours apart, then betas a week later, and then wait for the 6 week mark for US. Your pregnancy sure sounds like a viable pregnancy. DOn't let the idiots at the Er get you down. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am on CD11 and am having O pains on my right side which is my closed side. I am ok with that because I will be with Miguel next cycle so we need to O on the left side then. I leave Saturday to go back to Mexico! :happydance:
> 
> I did the HCG diet and just finished phase 1. I lost 29 lbs in 1 month! I am now in the stabalization phase so I can eat normal, but no starches or sugars. I dropped a size and a half. If we don't get a BFP before January, I will do another round of the HCG diet. it is not the safest thing in the world, but I am under a Dr's care and on multi-vitamins. You can do it for 6 weeks, but I only did it for 4 weeks. I will do 4 weeks again next time too. My goal is to lose another 25 lbs. I want to be a size 10.
> 
> We plan on doing IUI in MArch, April, and maybe May. If no baby, we will do IVF in September more or less.
> 
> Brandy, I am glad to see the babies are doing great!! :hugs:
> 
> CJ, I am sorry you are spotting. Hopefully, AF stays away and this is just normal early pregnancy bleeding. :hugs:

I'm cd2. Last month was not my month :( Glad you are heading to Mexico! So glad you have a plan sweetie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had another blood draw this morning and I should have those results in about two hours. I also asked them while I was there what my progesterone was like.

So here's what I have so far:

11dpo 9:30am hCG -16.70 Prog - 14
11dpo 12:30pm hCG - 17 Prog - Not tested
12dpo 8:00am hCG - 70.48 Prog - 17
13dpo 6:00am hCG -112 Prog - Not tested
14dpo - Still waiting.

Seem good?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Okay, they just called back with the results.

My hcg levels today, 14dpo, was 200!!!! It's even higher than it should have been based on yesterday's levels, and my progesterone is up to 19!!!!

I'm starting to feel more confident that this is a sticky baby in the right place! My ultrasound is booked for December 5th at noon!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Brandi!!! So no more betas?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No more betas!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies :wave: I am just returning to the TTC battle. I would like to say Congrats to all the ladies receiving their BFP's including Christina78 she is 11 weeks, Minerva she is 18 weeks with her second tr baby her surgery was a moth before mines 2012, Clunkymom. You ladies rock! 

This cycle I am doing Clomids, preseed, mucinex, vitamins, promegrante juice, geritol ovulation kits and prayer. Good luck to all of us ladies TTC, 

Galvan I know you are super excited to see Miguel, I seen your ticker


----------



## stickybean4

HI Ladies. How is everyone. Those numbers look great Brandi. Afm af is no show.I Am 14 dpo. I usually start spotting at 12 dpo and have full out af by 14 dpo. There has been no spotting what so ever. I hope that means baby tr number 2 is on board.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Shay!! Great to see you again!

I am super excited! I already have my van packed. LOL I kept a bag of clothes out for the week. 3 outfits. One for Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. Laundry on Wednesday evening and then again Friday. I don;t feel like taking dirty stinky clothes on the trip.

I have some shopping to do Friday. I need to buy groceries to take back to Mexico that is not sold there. I also need to buy make-up. I left my make-up in Virginia. :cry: I can't believe I forgot something so important. LOL

:happydance: for no more betas Brandi!! COngrats girl!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

stickybean4 said:


> HI Ladies. How is everyone. Those numbers look great Brandi. Afm af is no show.I Am 14 dpo. I usually start spotting at 12 dpo and have full out af by 14 dpo. There has been no spotting what so ever. I hope that means baby tr number 2 is on board.

Girl I hope this is it for you!!!! I had the same thing happen last month and it was a bust after being 3 days late. 

You must :test::test::test::test::test:!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies :wave: I am just returning to the TTC battle. I would like to say Congrats to all the ladies receiving their BFP's including Christina78 she is 11 weeks, Minerva she is 18 weeks with her second tr baby her surgery was a moth before mines 2012, Clunkymom. You ladies rock!
> 
> This cycle I am doing Clomids, preseed, mucinex, vitamins, promegrante juice, geritol ovulation kits and prayer. Good luck to all of us ladies TTC,
> 
> Galvan I know you are super excited to see Miguel, I seen your ticker

Glad to hear from you girl! I hope that you get your sticky bean too! I have seen quite a few ladies using mucinex lately. 

I am using honey/cinnamon tbsp of each... gives eggs longer life and Wondfo Opk's. This is really my first month of TTC after 6 months of NTNP. Good luck to you HUn.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone glad to see you're all doing well. Totally excited for you Galvan to see your hubby!!

I went to the doctor today and even though he said everything looked fine he didn't want me working anymore of the pregnancy. He is concerned its too risky with the twins and a cerclage. So here I sit only day one and going to be bored outta my gourd.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww sorry you're bored, Brandy...but whatever it takes to get those dolls here safely, right? Seems like it's gonna be forever, but they'll be here safely before you know it!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Awww sorry you're bored, Brandy...but whatever it takes to get those dolls here safely, right? Seems like it's gonna be forever, but they'll be here safely before you know it!

I have never been a relax type person. I am super wound up all the time... I suppose this is my time to learn to take it easy. Much easier said than done hah! Too bad they dont make pregnancy friendly chill pills!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMAO no kidding. I would have loved one this week. Thankfully, I feel pretty relaxed after today's draw.

Can't believe you're halfway there already, Brandy! It's flying by!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> LMAO no kidding. I would have loved one this week. Thankfully, I feel pretty relaxed after today's draw.
> 
> Can't believe you're halfway there already, Brandy! It's flying by!

Yes congrats on your levels they are raising just fine :) I am sure you will have a great scan on the 5th!


AFM - I have only gained 2lbs in the last 20 weeks but holy cow I look like I ate a basketball :blush:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GREAT belly shot! Looking gorgeous and healthy!

Peed on another stick tonight. Can't believe how much darker it is in just 4 days. Top is 11dpo FMU, bottom is today, 14dpo god know what number urine it is...around 6:30pm though.

Freckle's sure showing that idiot ER doc was "borderline positive" is
 



Attached Files:







20131111_181822.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stickybean4

Beautiful bump picture Brandy. Going to test on Wednesday if af is still a no show. Only thing that has me thinking maybe baby is no spotting. I always spot one or two days before af.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love that bump Brandy!! That is awesome that you have only gained 2 lbs!! I would have already gained about 30 with 1! LOL

Love the lines Brandi!!

Fx for a BFP Sticky!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Seeing those lines in just FOUR DAYS just increases my confidence that everything WILL be okay, and Freckle will become Kesler or Georgia come July.


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Hey Shay!! Great to see you again!
> 
> I am super excited! I already have my van packed. LOL I kept a bag of clothes out for the week. 3 outfits. One for Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. Laundry on Wednesday evening and then again Friday. I don;t feel like taking dirty stinky clothes on the trip.
> 
> I have some shopping to do Friday. I need to buy groceries to take back to Mexico that is not sold there. I also need to buy make-up. I left my make-up in Virginia. :cry: I can't believe I forgot something so important. LOL
> 
> :happydance: for no more betas Brandi!! COngrats girl!!!

Galvan He is going to be soo excited to see you, his hunny bun lol. I am excited for you love. 

Ladies I did Clomids this cycle but I took it wrong on accident well the nurse said cycle 1 and I did but something told me that wasn't right. So I called back and she said I was suppose to take it cycle 5-9. Will this mistake mess my cycle up?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't know anything about clomid and cycles, but I hope you find your answers!


----------



## GalvanBaby

You can take Clomid CDs 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. It might not do 100% like it would on the days they said, but it should still work, Shay.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrstruth said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Shay!! Great to see you again!
> 
> I am super excited! I already have my van packed. LOL I kept a bag of clothes out for the week. 3 outfits. One for Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. Laundry on Wednesday evening and then again Friday. I don;t feel like taking dirty stinky clothes on the trip.
> 
> I have some shopping to do Friday. I need to buy groceries to take back to Mexico that is not sold there. I also need to buy make-up. I left my make-up in Virginia. :cry: I can't believe I forgot something so important. LOL
> 
> :happydance: for no more betas Brandi!! COngrats girl!!!
> 
> Galvan He is going to be soo excited to see you, his hunny bun lol. I am excited for you love.
> 
> Ladies I did Clomids this cycle but I took it wrong on accident well the nurse said cycle 1 and I did but something told me that wasn't right. So I called back and she said I was suppose to take it cycle 5-9. Will this mistake mess my cycle up?Click to expand...

I have taken it for 6 cycles and all the times it was on different cycle days of the month. The doctor was trying out different timing for me. I am sure youll be ok.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello Chicks!

I am glad you get to go home to your baby, Galvan.
That is great about your numbers, Brandi!
I hope you have tr#2 on board Sticky!
Best of luck trying this month everyone!
CJ, sorry about your cycle restart. We are on almost the same cycle again. 
I learned last month when I got my positive opk, I did not actually o until the second day after. so I am, or at least was last month, almost a 36 hour wait after my first positive. I am on cycle day 1 and it feels GREAT! I feel like I am getting a cleansing this month and it is awesome! I am using my castor oil packs this month. They make me feel so much better and this is the first month I have been able to use them since I have not had a cycle since the beginning of September. I don't plan on using anything to help me conceive. I do fast every once in awhile. I also have a couple of outfits that I might use this month.. :haha: I am just taking my vitamins. 
I have decided my plan of attack with my new fertility clinic... I am going to ask to have another hsg test. If by chance I am having tubal pregnancies, then maybe the test will open up my tubes a little more since the test is what unblocked them in the first place. If I still have trouble when I conceive again, even using progesterone and after my mess of tests get done and the results come back, I will just go straight to IVF. I would normally not do that, but the Army hospital only charges a flat 6000 fee. I WILL NOT however, EVER get my tubes re-tied again. No matter what any doctor recommends.

I am gonna be trying this month since thankfully I get to refresh my body and give it a rest. I am going to try to have one pregnancy, hopefully I will get to sustain it, but for the fertility clinic to give me a d&c if I cannot. I want to get to work now on ruling out what's going on..

I pray everyone has a great month, regardless of how the end of our cycles greet us. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Hello Chicks!
> 
> I am glad you get to go home to your baby, Galvan.
> That is great about your numbers, Brandi!
> I hope you have tr#2 on board Sticky!
> Best of luck trying this month everyone!
> CJ, sorry about your cycle restart. We are on almost the same cycle again.
> I learned last month when I got my positive opk, I did not actually o until the second day after. so I am, or at least was last month, almost a 36 hour wait after my first positive. I am on cycle day 1 and it feels GREAT! I feel like I am getting a cleansing this month and it is awesome! I am using my castor oil packs this month. They make me feel so much better and this is the first month I have been able to use them since I have not had a cycle since the beginning of September. I don't plan on using anything to help me conceive. I do fast every once in awhile. I also have a couple of outfits that I might use this month.. :haha: I am just taking my vitamins.
> I have decided my plan of attack with my new fertility clinic... I am going to ask to have another hsg test. If by chance I am having tubal pregnancies, then maybe the test will open up my tubes a little more since the test is what unblocked them in the first place. If I still have trouble when I conceive again, even using progesterone and after my mess of tests get done and the results come back, I will just go straight to IVF. I would normally not do that, but the Army hospital only charges a flat 6000 fee. I WILL NOT however, EVER get my tubes re-tied again. No matter what any doctor recommends.
> 
> I am gonna be trying this month since thankfully I get to refresh my body and give it a rest. I am going to try to have one pregnancy, hopefully I will get to sustain it, but for the fertility clinic to give me a d&c if I cannot. I want to get to work now on ruling out what's going on..
> 
> I pray everyone has a great month, regardless of how the end of our cycles greet us. :hugs:

Sounds like a great plan Angie! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds good Angie! :thumbup: Hope you conceive naturally!


----------



## momsbaby

Quick question ladies. I've bought the smiley opks for after I'm able to start tryin again. What cd do I start using them? It's been so long since I've used any I don't remember lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Momsbaby- I usually started them on CD13 for me but I was a late ovulator. So I would start 3-5 days before you think you normally ovulate... then you can establish a pattern over time and lessen the number of tests you have to use.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like an awesome plan Angie!! IVF has better success rates anyway. 

I am so happy. I can't wait for Saturday! I have my van loaded. LOL

Momsbaby, I start using OPKs on CD8 or 9, but I O between CD11-13


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, sometimes I wish I had just done IVF and not spent the money on the reversal. :winkwink:
I can imagine your excitement at seeing your hubby again! I am excited for you. Maybe the two of you will have a Reunion baby.. :haha:
Also I hope your daddy is doing well. I have been praying for him daily.

Brandy, that baby bump is BEAUTIFUL!! I can't wait until I can have one. I am so envious. Sometimes I have trouble getting on here lately cause I feel such envy. Not unhappy jealousy just a 'poor me' jealousy.. I am a jealous cow! :blush:

I just got finished with my college homework. I tell ya, I sometimes have such a hard time staying focused on my goals, especially as I age and it seems pointless. I HATE management!!! I NEVER want to be a manager. It is beyond dullness to me. I am changing my classes as soon as I can! My rant for the day! :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I get that feeling, Angie. It's why I disappeared from here for a while, cuz I had that "Why can't my tubes be reversed yet and me be TTC already?" kind of envy. It's gonna happen for you soon.

Galvan, I hope you get your baby during your visit!!

I took my very first belly pic of this pregnancy today. OMG I look like a whale!

I have a new irrational fear though. Since I got pregnant so soon after surgery, I worry that my incision will tear open as my belly gets bigger. Irrational, right?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, a reunion baby woudl be awesome!! My dad is doing great actually. There is power in numbers. Everyone is praying for him. Thank you so much! He is walking most of the time agian and not taking his pain meds as often anymore. His blood and platelets are doing good now too!! 

Brandi, this is not a visit, it is a permanent move. We decided that a long distance relationship is not for us. The kids are begging to go back too so back we go until Miguel gets his visa. I estimate another 2-3 years. Which is no biggie. I love the US, but after being here for the past 5 months I realized that I like Mexico so much more. LOL


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies! I read that it makes you ovulate sooner, which I hope so or at lease cd 17/18 would work for me because I am going out of town this weekend until next Fri. So I feel like I wasted my Clomids :shrug:.. Well hopefully there is always next cycle... We was excited to, I bought everything needed


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh sorry, Galvan, my mistake! That's is awesome news that it is a permanent move! I hope you guys don't wait long for that little baby!


----------



## Navygrrl

momsbaby said:


> Quick question ladies. I've bought the smiley opks for after I'm able to start tryin again. What cd do I start using them? It's been so long since I've used any I don't remember lol

I start using them around cd11 because my O day can come any time from CD14 - CD19. I use the wondfo cheapies since I use so many of them.

I'm sorry I suck at responding to things. We had a great time on vacation, but the TTC is starting to get me down. DH was very excited this month as he said he had a good feeling about it, but alas we are at CD1 again. I have an HSG scheduled for next Tuesday, and DH is already talking about doing an IUI in January. I'm just getting tired, and starting to feel as broken as I was before I had the TR. I'm happy for everyone getting their BFPs.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Please ladies, set my mind at ease.

I'm becoming paranoid again. Dr. Google tells me that the endometrial thickening should be at least 8mm, does doesn't give me a range of how much is too much, but one message board an ultrasound technologist says 1.1cm is ideal, and when I google how much my endometrium is measuring it, it's telling me I have uterine cancer.

My endometrial thickening is 3.4cm (34mm). Is this too much?


----------



## GalvanBaby

NP Brandi. I hope we get a Christmas gift!!

My endo lining was thick but I dont remember how much. The dr said it was fine.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've decided just to not focus on it, because negativity will just stress me out. Gonna remain positive and thing Freckle's In The Uterus thoughts and keep going. I sent the ultrasound report to my FS this afternoon and his nurse says she will get him to go over it first thing in the morning (7:30am) and they will call me with what he says. Nothing I can do either way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- I was concerned my lining was too thick to when I was doing IVF... The doctors told me no way the cushier the better for the bean.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I also wonder if the extra thickening might be because the pregnancy is occurring so soon after the surgery and it's just some extra stuff left over from my body trying to heal. 

I did find one study that stated 70% of IUP have a lining between 8mm and 40mm, but the average is 8mm to 15mm.

But Freckle is healthy, I will see Freckle in the uterus and hold him come July. Positive thoughts only.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I also wonder if the extra thickening might be because the pregnancy is occurring so soon after the surgery and it's just some extra stuff left over from my body trying to heal.
> 
> I did find one study that stated 70% of IUP have a lining between 8mm and 40mm, but the average is 8mm to 15mm.
> 
> But Freckle is healthy, I will see Freckle in the uterus and hold him come July. Positive thoughts only.

Mine was 21MM last they checked when they transferred my lil beans. He said it looked amazing. I was freaked out too because all the other girls on the threads were bragging about a 8-10mm range. Apparently its ok my beans snuggled right in.

You'll be fine. I had to finally stop googling took me till a few weeks ago though :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMAO I think it'll take me til I see a heartbeat in the uterus to stop Googling, lol. Thanks for the reassurance, Brandy.

It's just extra padding for Freckle to get extra snug in there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, beautiful bump you've got there:) glad your girls are doing so well!


----------



## Mommabrown

Navygrrl said:


> momsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies. I've bought the smiley opks for after I'm able to start tryin again. What cd do I start using them? It's been so long since I've used any I don't remember lol
> 
> I start using them around cd11 because my O day can come any time from CD14 - CD19. I use the wondfo cheapies since I use so many of them.
> 
> I'm sorry I suck at responding to things. We had a great time on vacation, but the TTC is starting to get me down. DH was very excited this month as he said he had a good feeling about it, but alas we are at CD1 again. I have an HSG scheduled for next Tuesday, and DH is already talking about doing an IUI in January. I'm just getting tired, and starting to feel as broken as I was before I had the TR. I'm happy for everyone getting their BFPs.Click to expand...


I start at cycle day 10 as I usually O around 12-14 but looks like a CD 15 O for me this month.
 



Attached Files:







20131115_104635.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, I cant remember but did you have IVF or IUI? Did you get to pick how many eggs were transferred?
Im on cycle day 19 and looks like this one will be a bust! My temp has been alot higher off and on this cycle so it doesnt look promising. Not consistent at all. I havent caught an LH surge again this month and Ive been testing twice a day. Having pains like Im ovulating today though.
My husband had another SA and they called today and said he had a low normal morphology at 1% but had a very high sperm count at 125 million per ml I believe is how they put it and everything else was normal. He had a Great SA in 2007 so the doc says he doesnt understand why it would change so much so he wants him to go back again in 3 months to an andrology lab he uses that tests differently? He said there was really nothing you could do to change the morphology? So Im scared too death! I hope it has changed in 3 months! If not, Ive went through alot for nothing! 
The place we took his sperm said we had a time limit of 1.5 hours and had to have an appt. so they could get in right away. Well when we got there they kept us waiting and it was a little over that time before they got it. Do you think that would have anything to do with that? I guess not if he had a large sperm count still?
I just finished my third round of clomid.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Brandy, I cant remember but did you have IVF or IUI? Did you get to pick how many eggs were transferred?
> Im on cycle day 19 and looks like this one will be a bust! My temp has been alot higher off and on this cycle so it doesnt look promising. Not consistent at all. I havent caught an LH surge again this month and Ive been testing twice a day. Having pains like Im ovulating today though.
> My husband had another SA and they called today and said he had a low normal morphology at 1% but had a very high sperm count at 125 million per ml I believe is how they put it and everything else was normal. He had a Great SA in 2007 so the doc says he doesnt understand why it would change so much so he wants him to go back again in 3 months to an andrology lab he uses that tests differently? He said there was really nothing you could do to change the morphology? So Im scared too death! I hope it has changed in 3 months! If not, Ive went through alot for nothing!
> The place we took his sperm said we had a time limit of 1.5 hours and had to have an appt. so they could get in right away. Well when we got there they kept us waiting and it was a little over that time before they got it. Do you think that would have anything to do with that? I guess not if he had a large sperm count still?
> I just finished my third round of clomid.


Hey! I had IVF. I did attempt 1 IUI before moving to IVF but I didn't feel like those would work for us since I thought my tubes were the factor.

We were given the option of transferring 1-3 embabies. We chose 3 :) 2 stuck thankfully on the first try. We currently have 9 frostytots left if we decide to try again in the future we will skip the ttc fiasco and just transfer 1 more at a time it's very reasonable that way.

With a morphology issue alot of times they recommend ICSI. We actually used ICSI even though we didn't have a male factor. In case you dont know ICSI is where they take a sperm and directly inject it into the egg so it fertilizes. So we chose recovery by ICSI where they put the eggs and sperm in a dish together and after a set amount of time if there are unmatched eggs and sperm they complete it with an icsi process. 2 of the 3 eggs we transferred ended up being ICSI eggs! They were the healthiest. I have heard with no experience that there is vitamins and regimens that you can try to help with morphology... But dont give up yet because if I understand your previous post he already had a sample that you brought with you and they made you wait with it for 1.5 hours? If thats the case the sample should of been discarded! A sample should be received by the lab within 30 minutes of obtaining it for proper testing within the timelines.

Clomid was not my friend at all I found Femara to help me ovulate and regulate my cycles must better without horrid side effects.


I hope I touched on all your questions sorry if I missed any! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Llawson, I'd say get your hubby on the Fertilaid supplements.:thumbup: My dh has been on FertilAid, Motility Boost and Count Boost for 3 weeks now and he's producing so much it's painful for him if we go more than 2 days without bd'ing! Something in that combo is working:thumbup: I realize you're not dealing with a count problem but still, it's probably work a try. He'd likely need to do 3 months to see results. Hand in there:hugs: this is such an emotional roller coaster:wacko:

Afm, life has been so busy! I check here for updates but hate posting from my phone;) So, it looks like this clomid cycle is a bust:cry: today is 13-14dpo with a big temp drop:( SO, here's my new plan of attack. I have 2 full cycles until we arrive in FL for our winter show season and seeing my RE. Just looking ahead at my cycle and our show schedule, I should be able to coordinate an HSG on cd6 or 7 of my JAN cycle followed by IUI in the same cycle. Our shows put us about an hour from the RE and I think we can swing this. This, of course, assumes the tubes are open:thumbup: It will have been almost 2 yrs since they were last checked. I think it's time again:( in the meantime, I'm going to wait on the clomid and let my lining thicken up:thumbup: I've ordered another round of all the Fertilaid supplements for dh and I'm going to take FertilAid for Women, OvaBoost and FertilCM. This will be my 3rd cycle on the FertilCM...I LOVE this..not so much for the cm, but it has really boosted my sex drive:thumbup:. 
SO, that's my new plan:coffee: I'm going to *try* and relax these next two cycles...yeah, right..lol! I'm going to be 39 next month:cry: no time to relax;) I AM, HOWEVER, going to do something of this flabby stomach, thighs and arms:bodyb:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

FRECKLE IS IN THE UTERUS!!! YAY! I'm so happy!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I pray everyone is doing well and all the babies and their Mommas are doing well. 
I just wanted everyone to know that my husband and I have decided to not ttc for awhile. I won't be back until we decide that we are in a position to move forward with babies.
I will be praying for your Daddy, Galvan. I will be praying for your Princesses, Brandy, and your new little one, Brandi.
God blessings to the rest of you awesome Ladies..
CJ and Andrea.. you are in my thoughts.. 

Bye bye, my Mamacitas..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, we'll miss you, Angie! Please drop in once in a while to keep us posted on how you're doing. Can't wait to see you back here. Take care, hunny! :hug:


----------



## cj72

See you soon Angie. This can be a tough ride sometimes.

Congrats Brandi!!!!

Baby dust to everyone trying!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you cj!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, enjoy the holidays with your family.:hugs: Maybe with the new year, you'll feel ready to jump back into the game:hugs: God bless you!:flower:

I just "celebrated" (not) my 3 year tr anniversary:cry: not a single BFP in all that time...certainly hard to keep my spirit of TTC alive. I do it for my kids who so badly want another sibling (and hubby, too)...otherwise, I'd have thrown the towel in 2 years ago. :shrug: it's quite a consuming venture. :baby:


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Brandy and FHL for all the helpful info.
Brandy it was 1.5 hrs and they said that was there time limit. I thought that didnt sound so good. I really hope he didnt go through that for nothing. He hates to do that stuff. LOL
FHL, I know what you mean and I havent hit my first anniversary since my reversal yet. (Its in February) and I feel like its just never going to happen.. But Im hanging in there for now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Thanks Brandy and FHL for all the helpful info.
> Brandy it was 1.5 hrs and they said that was there time limit. I thought that didnt sound so good. I really hope he didnt go through that for nothing. He hates to do that stuff. LOL
> FHL, I know what you mean and I havent hit my first anniversary since my reversal yet. (Its in February) and I feel like its just never going to happen.. But Im hanging in there for now!

I wouldnt trust those results at all then.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I just got home from my weekly cerclage check... looks like being off work coupled with poi is working! Bought myself another week everything looked great Next week is a full 2 hour scan for baby measurements.. Cant wait.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Great news, Brandy:happydance:

Brandi, how are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Exhausted. I just want to SLEEP! This morning I woke at 1:30am with the most unbelievable nausea imaginable. I just wanted so badly to puke, and I couldn't! Finally got back to sleep for 4:30am and my alarm went off 20 minutes later. Grrr.

Other than nauseous and sleepy, not too bad. 6 more sleeps until I get to see Freckle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Exhausted. I just want to SLEEP! This morning I woke at 1:30am with the most unbelievable nausea imaginable. I just wanted so badly to puke, and I couldn't! Finally got back to sleep for 4:30am and my alarm went off 20 minutes later. Grrr.
> 
> Other than nauseous and sleepy, not too bad. 6 more sleeps until I get to see Freckle.

That was the only pg symptom I had was fatigue. OMG it was horrible. I am normally the one bouncing off the walls with energy and PMA... But holy cow the first 10 weeks I couldnt stay awake to save my life it was a nightmare lol.

I even left work almost daily to run home and take a nap at lunch luckily I am very close to work!

Hang in there :sleep:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm in bed every night by 8:30pm. I can't sleep past 3am. It sucks! And I'm usually the type that stays awake til 2am and up for the day at 6am.

My family doctor extended my no-heavy-lifting restrictions at work for the duration of my pregnancy, and when I took the note in to work yesterday, my manager told me that this could mean a reduction in hours. They'll still schedule me for my regular number of hours, but if it's not busy and it comes down to sending two people home, they're going to keep the person who can do a garbage run or fill creamer baskets over the person who can't.

So, they're not being very supportive and I'm pretty sure that is bordering on discrimination.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm in bed every night by 8:30pm. I can't sleep past 3am. It sucks! And I'm usually the type that stays awake til 2am and up for the day at 6am.
> 
> My family doctor extended my no-heavy-lifting restrictions at work for the duration of my pregnancy, and when I took the note in to work yesterday, my manager told me that this could mean a reduction in hours. They'll still schedule me for my regular number of hours, but if it's not busy and it comes down to sending two people home, they're going to keep the person who can do a garbage run or fill creamer baskets over the person who can't.
> 
> So, they're not being very supportive and I'm pretty sure that is bordering on discrimination.

Thats a tough one... It could potentially border on discrimination but the company also has to look out for itself. If you were to be one of the last ones there and you attempted to take the trash out and something happened they would be liable.... because you could say no one was here to help me they sent them home :( 

I am not saying they are in the right at all and I dont know the laws in Ontario. I had to leave work last week because the doctor told my work that I shouldnt be upright for more than 2 hours at a time or that I needed to work from home. They said no to reduced work hour and no to working from home... so here I am completely off work...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I work a dayshift (5-1, 6-2, 7-3) and there are anywhere between 8-12 people scheduled per day on that shift, 16-20 on weekends. Garbages are usually done at 8am, so all 8-12 people are already there. They won't put me on it, but say it's 7:00am we've had a total of 20 customers in two hours (I work in a fast-paced coffee shop), and me and one other girl both started the 5-1 shift. They would keep the other girl over me because the other girl isn't on restrictions and can fill baskets, stock, and do garbages (so can the other 10 people). They will send me home after 2 hours and let the other girl stay her entire 8 hour shift.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I work a dayshift (5-1, 6-2, 7-3) and there are anywhere between 8-12 people scheduled per day on that shift, 16-20 on weekends. Garbages are usually done at 8am, so all 8-12 people are already there. They won't put me on it, but say it's 7:00am we've had a total of 20 customers in two hours (I work in a fast-paced coffee shop), and me and one other girl both started the 5-1 shift. They would keep the other girl over me because the other girl isn't on restrictions and can fill baskets, stock, and do garbages (so can the other 10 people). They will send me home after 2 hours and let the other girl stay her entire 8 hour shift.

Yes that is kind of odd. Maybe wait it out and see how it goes? If it is seeming unfair I am not sure what actions you have there but you might speak to your HR dept.

The one thing I miss right now is my latte's and energy drinks! I told my husband that once I deliver and feed that someone better show up with a latte or a monster in hand for me :happydance: Then I am having sushi and whatever else I can get my hands on that is on the do not eat list!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

So, Brandy, you gave up coffee? Did you give it up during IVF..or before?? Only wondering as I LOVE COFFEE..espresso.. brewed etc. I can go without sweets but I love my coffee and half-n-half. I go through spurts of drinking only organic decaf but then when AF shows I usually switch back to reg. It's my way of drowning my sorrows, since I don't drink alcohol.. lol!


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - Glad the babies are doing good. :)

I had my HSG today. The radiologist was training another doctor, so I had extra people looking up my hoo-ha today. The procedure was definitely uncomfortable for me, and if I ever do that again, I'm asking for painkillers beforehand. Both tubes are open, but the left one has a constriction (narrowing) in it (from my OB/GYN's notes). From the radiologist's notes - "The uterus is normal in appearance. The right fallopian tube is small in caliber and irregular. It is difficult to see along its entire course but there is spillage on the right. The left fallopian tube is normal in appearance with normal spillage."

The constriction worries me because of the increased risk for ectopic. I'm ovulating from the left side this month, though, so hopefully we'll catch it and not worry about it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Brandy - Glad the babies are doing good. :)
> 
> I had my HSG today. The radiologist was training another doctor, so I had extra people looking up my hoo-ha today. The procedure was definitely uncomfortable for me, and if I ever do that again, I'm asking for painkillers beforehand. Both tubes are open, but the left one has a constriction (narrowing) in it (from my OB/GYN's notes). From the radiologist's notes - "The uterus is normal in appearance. The right fallopian tube is small in caliber and irregular. It is difficult to see along its entire course but there is spillage on the right. The left fallopian tube is normal in appearance with normal spillage."
> 
> The constriction worries me because of the increased risk for ectopic. I'm ovulating from the left side this month, though, so hopefully we'll catch it and not worry about it.

Thats great news! One less hurdle. If the dye was able to spill the teeny tiny egg can pass through :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Navy, I forgot to tell you to take 800mg of Advil beforehand. I did on my first HSG and it did wonders. I agree with Brandy, if there is spillage, the egg can get through. FXed you don't have to worry though! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I work a dayshift (5-1, 6-2, 7-3) and there are anywhere between 8-12 people scheduled per day on that shift, 16-20 on weekends. Garbages are usually done at 8am, so all 8-12 people are already there. They won't put me on it, but say it's 7:00am we've had a total of 20 customers in two hours (I work in a fast-paced coffee shop), and me and one other girl both started the 5-1 shift. They would keep the other girl over me because the other girl isn't on restrictions and can fill baskets, stock, and do garbages (so can the other 10 people). They will send me home after 2 hours and let the other girl stay her entire 8 hour shift.
> 
> Yes that is kind of odd. Maybe wait it out and see how it goes? If it is seeming unfair I am not sure what actions you have there but you might speak to your HR dept.
> 
> The one thing I miss right now is my latte's and energy drinks! I told my husband that once I deliver and feed that someone better show up with a latte or a monster in hand for me :happydance: Then I am having sushi and whatever else I can get my hands on that is on the do not eat list!Click to expand...

I am coffee addict. I love my lattes! I quit drinking caffienated coffee the cycle I got my BFP with my MC. I have been drinking caffeinated coffee for he past 5 months, but now I am on half regular/ half decaf. I will slowly add in mre decaf to wean myself off the caffeine. Now only if they sold caffeine free coke in Mexico. :(

I am now home in Mexico. :happydance: I usually O on CD13 more or less. Monday was CD20 and I had major O pains. It was odd, I have never Oed late except for with meds. I am wondering if it was something else or a double O. I had EWCM on CD11, but none since then. Who knows. LOL I guess we will see if AF comes within the next 5 days. If so, we will start NTNP until after Christmas.

I want to take the progesterone, but I don't want to start at 3DPO. I do have a LP defect though. What to do? I am nto going to the RE until after the holidays unless we get a BFP before then so, I don't know what to do right now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I work a dayshift (5-1, 6-2, 7-3) and there are anywhere between 8-12 people scheduled per day on that shift, 16-20 on weekends. Garbages are usually done at 8am, so all 8-12 people are already there. They won't put me on it, but say it's 7:00am we've had a total of 20 customers in two hours (I work in a fast-paced coffee shop), and me and one other girl both started the 5-1 shift. They would keep the other girl over me because the other girl isn't on restrictions and can fill baskets, stock, and do garbages (so can the other 10 people). They will send me home after 2 hours and let the other girl stay her entire 8 hour shift.
> 
> Yes that is kind of odd. Maybe wait it out and see how it goes? If it is seeming unfair I am not sure what actions you have there but you might speak to your HR dept.
> 
> The one thing I miss right now is my latte's and energy drinks! I told my husband that once I deliver and feed that someone better show up with a latte or a monster in hand for me :happydance: Then I am having sushi and whatever else I can get my hands on that is on the do not eat list!Click to expand...
> 
> I am coffee addict. I love my lattes! I quit drinking caffienated coffee the cycle I got my BFP with my MC. I have been drinking caffeinated coffee for he past 5 months, but now I am on half regular/ half decaf. I will slowly add in mre decaf to wean myself off the caffeine. Now only if they sold caffeine free coke in Mexico. :(
> 
> I am now home in Mexico. :happydance: I usually O on CD13 more or less. Monday was CD20 and I had major O pains. It was odd, I have never Oed late except for with meds. I am wondering if it was something else or a double O. I had EWCM on CD11, but none since then. Who knows. LOL I guess we will see if AF comes within the next 5 days. If so, we will start NTNP until after Christmas.
> 
> I want to take the progesterone, but I don't want to start at 3DPO. I do have a LP defect though. What to do? I am nto going to the RE until after the holidays unless we get a BFP before then so, I don't know what to do right now.Click to expand...

Not sure if its helpful.... I just went back over my monitored cycles from my FS and it shows that I was to begin progesterone 48 hours after they did my egg retrieval which is essentially ovulation. So they had me trigger on a Monday which is essentially a pos OPK then they took the eggs from me 36 hours after that (considering that O).... So from the time I would of had a positive OPK to the time I started the progesterone the totally time elapse would of been 5 days.

I am sure thats confusing...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Brandy. Not confusing at all. I sent an email to my RE to ask him. He said to wait to use progesterone until I have a BFP then to go in immediately to start montoring. They will do a progesterone check and prescribe the amount that I will need. So, I will wait. I don´t want to mess up his test resulkts and they prescribe me a lower dose than I will need. I will be testing at 10DPO though just in case.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks Brandy. Not confusing at all. I sent an email to my RE to ask him. He said to wait to use progesterone until I have a BFP then to go in immediately to start montoring. They will do a progesterone check and prescribe the amount that I will need. So, I will wait. I don´t want to mess up his test resulkts and they prescribe me a lower dose than I will need. I will be testing at 10DPO though just in case.

FX For you! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope you get your BFP quickly Galvan!!!

So last night, I had a followup ultrasound to my ER visit last weekend. They drew blood again and my hcg levels went from 2200 at 4w5d (20dpo) to 17,000 last night!!!! (5w3d, 25dpo)

The t/v showed a definite sac right where it should be in the uterus, with a perfect yolk sac. The gestational sac measured 5w5d. Next ultrasound will be on Tuesday!!
 



Attached Files:







5w3d yolk sac.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hope you get your BFP quickly Galvan!!!
> 
> So last night, I had a followup ultrasound to my ER visit last weekend. They drew blood again and my hcg levels went from 2200 at 4w5d (20dpo) to 17,000 last night!!!! (5w3d, 25dpo)
> 
> The t/v showed a definite sac right where it should be in the uterus, with a perfect yolk sac. The gestational sac measured 5w5d. Next ultrasound will be on Tuesday!!

How exciting!! gonna be cutting it close but there might me a teeny weeny bit of a hb. dont be alarmed if there isnt :) mine wasnt detected until mid 6w.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They had OB come down and talk to me and she told me that even though there is only one sac and yolk sac, it's still very early but with how high my levels are, she said there is a slight possibility that there COULD be twins (holy crap!) Only time will tell. But they have 99% ruled out an ectopic. She said rarely, 1 in 30,000 chance, there can be a healthy pregnancy in the uterus, and a tubal occuring at the same time, but the damage to my left tube from a week and a half ago is completely cleared up now, so she said it is unlikely there is another pregnancy there.

Google keeps telling me it could be a molar pregnancy, but I've waited too long for this pregnancy to go wrong. Freckle is healthy and sticky. I refuse to believe anything else.

Google sucks.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> They had OB come down and talk to me and she told me that even though there is only one sac and yolk sac, it's still very early but with how high my levels are, she said there is a slight possibility that there COULD be twins (holy crap!) Only time will tell. But they have 99% ruled out an ectopic. She said rarely, 1 in 30,000 chance, there can be a healthy pregnancy in the uterus, and a tubal occuring at the same time, but the damage to my left tube from a week and a half ago is completely cleared up now, so she said it is unlikely there is another pregnancy there.
> 
> Google keeps telling me it could be a molar pregnancy, but I've waited too long for this pregnancy to go wrong. Freckle is healthy and sticky. I refuse to believe anything else.
> 
> Google sucks.

I wouldnt even consider a molar. Everything looks completely normal comparing it all to my scans at that gestation. I would post one but I dont have a soft copy right now they are all print outs.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't believe it is either. I looked at molar scans on google and mine from yesterday looks nothing like a molar or even a partial molar from what I see.

I either just have one very sticky baby in there, or two sticky babies in one sac. Either way, I'll be happy to hold even just one baby in a few months. I really, truly, don't believe that I would have gotten pregnant this quickly after surgery just for something to be wrong with the pregnancy.


----------



## cj72

Hey girls :)
Had a RE visit today bc myaf is light every mo. He said my lining was 6 when we did the shots, etc back in May. Today at cd 13 it measures a 9. Apparenly the clomid thinned it, so next time its femara.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Hey girls :)
> Had a RE visit today bc myaf is light every mo. He said my lining was 6 when we did the shots, etc back in May. Today at cd 13 it measures a 9. Apparenly the clomid thinned it, so next time its femara.

9 is within normal limits still. Did he check you O?

Femara is better though in my opinion.. I didn't have 1 side effect and I o'd better.


----------



## Mommabrown

BrandiCanucks said:


> I don't believe it is either. I looked at molar scans on google and mine from yesterday looks nothing like a molar or even a partial molar from what I see.
> 
> I either just have one very sticky baby in there, or two sticky babies in one sac. Either way, I'll be happy to hold even just one baby in a few months. I really, truly, don't believe that I would have gotten pregnant this quickly after surgery just for something to be wrong with the pregnancy.

I had heard the exact same thing that because my betas were so high and doubling so fast they thought twins....nope just one really sticky baby. I have always read that there would be very rapid growth if it was a molar...:huh:


Speaking of TWINS my BFF just had her boys on Thursday at 32 weeks. Baby A Matthew weighed 4 1/2lbs and Baby B Joseph weighed 5 lbs. They are in the NICU in the Childrens Hospital but are doing great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mommabrown said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is either. I looked at molar scans on google and mine from yesterday looks nothing like a molar or even a partial molar from what I see.
> 
> I either just have one very sticky baby in there, or two sticky babies in one sac. Either way, I'll be happy to hold even just one baby in a few months. I really, truly, don't believe that I would have gotten pregnant this quickly after surgery just for something to be wrong with the pregnancy.
> 
> I had heard the exact same thing that because my betas were so high and doubling so fast they thought twins....nope just one really sticky baby. I have always read that there would be very rapid growth if it was a molar...:huh:
> 
> 
> Speaking of TWINS my BFF just had her boys on Thursday at 32 weeks. Baby A Matthew weighed 4 1/2lbs and Baby B Joseph weighed 5 lbs. They are in the NICU in the Childrens Hospital but are doing great!Click to expand...


Oh what great weights for 32W! I am so happy for her :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Congrats to your friend!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello! Just dropping in to say hello. 
Glad the girls are staying put Brandy! 
CJ Hope Femara does the trick for you :) We are still planning IUI In January, hoping that Femara does as well as I have heard from alot of ladies! 
Brandi, I hope all is well with your bean. I know all of us would have LOVED to be as lucky as you & got a BFP 1st try. 
Navy & Faith, I hope you both are well!
DH Granny has been very ill, so please keep her, as well as us in your prayers! Hope to be back soon with Great news!!!!


----------



## cj72

~Brandy~ said:


> cj72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :)
> Had a RE visit today bc myaf is light every mo. He said my lining was 6 when we did the shots, etc back in May. Today at cd 13 it measures a 9. Apparenly the clomid thinned it, so next time its femara.
> 
> 9 is within normal limits still. Did he check you O?
> 
> Femara is better though in my opinion.. I didn't have 1 side effect and I o'd better.Click to expand...

I should o tonight or tomorrow. He said a 16 & 11 on the right.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. CD1. I was going to temp this cycle, but decided against it. We will just BD when we want to and AF is due the week before Christmas. So I will test Dec.17 before AF is due the 18th-20th. If a miracle happens, I will start the progesterone then, if a BFN on to the next cycle. We will TTC then. I will temp then as well, but will start on CD9. A little late, I know, but FF says CD will be the 26th. I don't want to have to deal with temping on Christmas. I should O around New Years then. 

Brandi, I wouldn't even consider a molar pregnancy either. Everything looks good!

Cupcake, prayers for your DH's grandma.

CJ, Fx for a BFP this cycle!

Momma, congrats to your friend!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Ahhhh I'm getting so nervous now that my surgery is coming up! I wish it were after Dec. 2nd already! :wacko: I don't know which I'm dreading more, the pain of recovery or the 12 hours total (6 hours each way) on a plane! :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Recovery isn't HORRIBLE. First two days I'd say are the worst. I didn't have anyone home to help me, but as long as you sleep, rest, and keep up with pain meds, you should be good!


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much Brandi, that helps me feel so much better about it! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just had my reversal at the end of September, so recovery is still fresh in my mind, lol. Was shocked to get pregnant so quickly too.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm praying so hard to have a similar experience, and congratulations again for Freckle! Praying for a H&H pregnancy and safe delivery for your baby :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

12/2 will be here in no time Kuawen! I had a 9 hour flight each way for my surgery and they ended up delaying one of my flights 5 hours and I got stuck at the airport and my luggage continued on with my pain pills in it!

So my only advice to you is be sure to have your pain pills in your carry on!

I also found that a pillow and a blakey were my best friend. The pillow is a must have in case you need to cough or sneeze etc. Hold it tight against the surgery area when you sneeze or cough.

The longer you sit still the stiffer you get so be sure to get up and walk to the restroom on the plane even if you dont feel like you need to. I would do it once an hour. Movement will also help to detour blood clots which you can be much more prone to after a surgery.


----------



## cj72

Kuawen, Brandy's right. Keep moving. I went fir a 6 hr nap right after, then got up and went shopping. Not to shop, but to move. Also, gas build up can be an issue, so stick with broth for 3 days or so and you will avoid gas pains.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my scan today and the girls are measuring 1.2 and 1.4lbs! Doctor is very happy with the progress so I am super excited :)
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gorgoeous pictures, Brandy!

Meet Freckle, everyone! Freckle measures right on for 6w1d, and his sac measures at 6w3d. He has a strong heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







Freckle6w1d.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Gorgoeous pictures, Brandy!
> 
> Meet Freckle, everyone! Freckle measures right on for 6w1d, and his sac measures at 6w3d. He has a strong heartbeat!

See all is well!! Right on now lay off the google haha


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you guys soooo much for the advice! I hadn't even thought to bring an extra pillow with me, but I plan to put a small one in my carry on bag now! And yea moving is going to be not so easy on the plane but I plan to do it. :hugs:

Congrats on the beautiful ultrasound pictures!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kuawen said:


> Thank you guys soooo much for the advice! I hadn't even thought to bring an extra pillow with me, but I plan to put a small one in my carry on bag now! And yea moving is going to be not so easy on the plane but I plan to do it. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on the beautiful ultrasound pictures!

My carryon was full but they didn't hassle me about carrying my blanket and pillow with me in addition to the carry on


----------



## Mommabrown

Both Brandy and Brandi lovely scans!!! Glad all is well with them!!!

Tested and BFN should start tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

I agree, great pics ladies!

Kuawen, tomorrow is the big day!! Good luck. I'm sure you will breeze through it :)

Afm, 7 dpo, I think (need new theometer) and missed the window, so just waiting for af next Friday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GL Tomorrow Kuawen!! You'll do just fine.

FX for all those that are in the 2WW that the witch doesnt show :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's a December TWW thread that already has 6BFP out of 84 testers. Looks like this is going to be a lucky month!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hopefully, it is a a lucky month with our first NTNP month since we started TTC 2 years ago. 

We are supposed to be NTNP. I am not temping or anything, but I am paying attention to when I usually O and when to BD. LOL I doubt that wil ever stop. LOL AF should be due around the 18th. I am CD7 so O is a few days away. After no BDing at all for 6 months, we decided to not add the stress to our first month back together and Christmas. 

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!! I hope you enjoyed turkey for me! I worked doubles that day. The turkeys were about 4USD a lb so I decided to wait to buy one. We are getting one this week and having our "Thanksgiving" dinner next Sunday on my day off.


----------



## LLawson

Good Luck tomorrow, Kuawen!
Ladies the ultrasounds are too cute! Im so excited for you both!
AFM, Im on cycle day 9 now and on my 4th round of clomid. I actually ovulated much earlier last cycle so thats why I never got a + LH. The doc says the Clomid is actually working for me cause Im ovulating so he doesn't want to stop it just yet but I worry about taking it too long...he said ovulating earlier was a good sign. The few cycles before, I ovulated very late. Im so confused and just wish I could get a BFP. This is getting very stressful! February will be a year since my reversal.


----------



## LLawson

Well, I have ovulated very early this time so Im guessing thats what happened last month too. Im only on cycle day 11 now and I have 3 different tests and all 3 are a bright positive for the LH and finally a smiley on the expensive one that I have never been able to get a smiley on! Wish me luck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Well, I have ovulated very early this time so Im guessing thats what happened last month too. Im only on cycle day 11 now and I have 3 different tests and all 3 are a bright positive for the LH and finally a smiley on the expensive one that I have never been able to get a smiley on! Wish me luck!

FX for you! Keep dancing and testing. Remember you will ovulate approx 36 hours after a positive so start the day you get a positive and keep bd'in for the next few days.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Brandy! Im working on it. ;)


----------



## Kuawen

Well my surgery was a success! :happydance: My doctor was able to leave me 7cm of tube on both sides and he said they were perfect, save for a very very small amount of scar tissue on the right side (but he still feels I could get pregnant from that side since it's not completely blocked). I've been sticking with my pain meds and keeping it easy and hugging my pillow 24/7 and I'm already able to be up and about and sit up for a good portion of the day! I've got a post-op scheduled for the 19th with my OB/GYN and I'm tempted to test early just in case we manage to snag an egg between now and the post-op. My surgeon said that we're free to DTD as soon as I feel up for it :shock: but above all I'm taking it easy and getting LOTS of sleep as my meds make me super drowsy. :sleep:

Thank you all so much for your prayers/well wishes/and advice!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kuawen said:


> Well my surgery was a success! :happydance: My doctor was able to leave me 7cm of tube on both sides and he said they were perfect, save for a very very small amount of scar tissue on the right side (but he still feels I could get pregnant from that side since it's not completely blocked). I've been sticking with my pain meds and keeping it easy and hugging my pillow 24/7 and I'm already able to be up and about and sit up for a good portion of the day! I've got a post-op scheduled for the 19th with my OB/GYN and I'm tempted to test early just in case we manage to snag an egg between now and the post-op. My surgeon said that we're free to DTD as soon as I feel up for it :shock: but above all I'm taking it easy and getting LOTS of sleep as my meds make me super drowsy. :sleep:
> 
> Thank you all so much for your prayers/well wishes/and advice!!! :hugs:

Did you have it done at chapel hill I forgot?


We DTD the day after surgery lol


----------



## Kuawen

We went to NCCRM, which is really close to Chapel Hill (in fact we drove past Chapel Hill on our way back to the airport to fly home)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY! Congratulations on the first step in your reversal and pregnancy journey, Kuawen. And you've got some good tube lengths!

Brandy, you're brave! I was nowhere near ready for going to the bathroom the day after surgery, let alone sex if there was a man in my house :rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> YAY! Congratulations on the first step in your reversal and pregnancy journey, Kuawen. And you've got some good tube lengths!
> 
> Brandy, you're brave! I was nowhere near ready for going to the bathroom the day after surgery, let alone sex if there was a man in my house :rofl:

haha I was totally hopped up on pain meds! I have a super low tolerance for prescription meds... 1/2 the dose they prescribe and its like woodstock in my head lol.

I didn't feel a thing... atleast any pain!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I havent seen an update for Faith in a long time :(


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Kuawen, it sounds like everything went perfect! Im like Brandi, I was not ready for sex anytime soon after surgery. I had 30 staples so I was sore for quite some time. My doctors orders were to wait 6 weeks and no earlier but just because of my surgery being a little more complicated.
On a fun note: my husband told me last night that his sperm needed a GPS or at least road map.....I said what are you talking about? He said they have no clue where they are supposed to be going so some help would be nice! At least he can make jokes about it..thats why I Love him so much, he keeps me laughing and Happy!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL LLawson, sounds like what our Re told my husband. He was just joking, btu my husband's sperm count is super high so it is odd that we hadn't caught anything. When we did the IUI, his count was liek 500 million post wash. The RE told him that if we didn't catch anything with that many, we needed to buy GPS's for all the sperm. LOL It came out they need GPS's. :( Oh well, one day. :)

We BDed 2.5 weeks after surgery. I was in so much pain afterwards, I had the Csection cut so I couldn't move and Mexico does not sell narcotic pain meds. All I had was glorified Advil. I was so mad!

I am on CD11. I haven't been temping, but I had tons of EWCM on CD9 and no more since. I am nt sure if I have Oed yet or not. I think I just might temp in the morning to see if my temp is in the normal post O range or the Pre-O still. All I really know right now, is we are BDing like rabbits LOL and AF is due around the 18th. I will wait to test until the 20th if no AF. This is going to be hard to do. I always test latest 10dpo and that is hard.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galvan arent you NTNP? haha teasin you! No way I could do that. FX for you thats be awesome to get the sticky bean right after returning home!


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Brany! That is what OH and i keep saying to each other. He will constantly ask me when O day is. He knows I am in my normal fertile days. Last night, I fell asleep while he was stuck in youtube. He woke me up to BD. Later, he said that we can't risk missing O. I reminded him that we are NTNP and laughed at him. It would be awesome if we did get our little miracle so quick! My lil angel would be due in 4 days so I am a little depressed that we haven't had a BFP since then, but not too depressed because we have only tried 2 cycles since my MC. I was talking to OH the other day. We were at the store buying groceries and there were newborns all over the place! I told him we should have one with us. It was like a slap in the face seeing newborns everywhere! I think I saw about 15 newborns in one store!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, congrats to you Brandy! I have been a bad stalker lately on BnB, I just been in out my emotions since my last mc and it seems like I just can't get knocked back up and I am done with crying over it. I have been having lots of CM and that's a shocker because af due tomorrow. I am just getting over the flu so the cold meds may be causing that. I am cd27 today and I can say that Clomids are evil... I have been so emotional, crying over everything and grumpy. I wish you ladies loads of dust


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies! Here's Freckle at 7w3d, measuring right on with a strong heartbeat of 150!
 



Attached Files:







7w3d Freckle.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Nice Freckle pics! I am somewhere around 11 doo, so at should be here to
arrow. Question...my temps have been 98.4 for 4/5 days and I'm wondering if you think my thermometer might be broken ?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi Congrats! nice U/S pic ;) 

Cj it doesnt sound too far off to me but thats based upon my temps. Do you have a chart link or what is your standard temps average right before AF?


----------



## Mrstruth

Brandi love the U/S of Freckle


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies! Made me soooo happy to know there was still a heartbeat there!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Freckle looks great!!! Congrats Brandi!

My temp sometimes stays steady for a few days.

I temped this morning and it was 97.4 and I drunk a few too many drinks last night so I expected it to be higher than normal this morning. I guess no O as of yet which is good because we didn;t BD last night, but we did this morning so I hope O hurry ups and happens. LOL


----------



## Kuawen

We BD'd for the first time post-surgery last night! :happydance: DH was very very gentle and there was no pain :wohoo: so now my fear with BD is overcome and I can't wait to do it again and again this weekend as I'm set to O tomorrow. C'mon Christmas BFP!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kuawen said:


> We BD'd for the first time post-surgery last night! :happydance: DH was very very gentle and there was no pain :wohoo: so now my fear with BD is overcome and I can't wait to do it again and again this weekend as I'm set to O tomorrow. C'mon Christmas BFP!!!

haha YAY! Ya I just did it right away after surgery so I wouldnt be all scared and stressed out about it.

Congrats hopefully you will be super lucky enough to catch it on the first cycle :happydance:


----------



## LLawson

Well Ive had a strong Positive LH on 2 different test types for 3 days now. Ive never done that. Is this normal?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Well Ive had a strong Positive LH on 2 different test types for 3 days now. Ive never done that. Is this normal?

I had them for 5 days in a row. There is no way to know which day you actually O'd when it does that without being monitored by U/S.


----------



## LLawson

I was hurting pretty good yesterday. It felt like ovulation pains but it was on both sides. Its been the same today hurting on both sides but not quite as bad as it was yesterday.
Something else strange though, when I did my ovulation tests, I always do the wondfro one first and it almost instantly went positive. Then I did the expensive one that has the smiley face and it did instantly go to a smiley face? Thats kind of freaking me out. Anyone know why that would happen?( usually it takes about 5 minutes to see a positive on both of them) I swear, my body just cant be normal and nothings ever consistent. :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

HELLO Mamas!! I wanted to catch up and read how everyone is doing.

Brandy, your girls are GORGEOUS!
Brandi, glad your little one has a good, strong heartbeat.
Kuawen, glad you got your surgery over with and have the possibility of a December bfp.
Everyone else, I hope your cycles are going well.
The hubby and I did not try this past month cause we had some issues to get settled financially, and also because I had serious o pains from my right side and that is my supposed blocked side. We sure did have a great month of playing around..
Since my miscarriages I have had hcg in my system all the time so I have positive tests on the Wondfo all the time. (Hcg under one) I finally got tired of the positive lines and at 11dpo went and got a blood test. On 12dpo she called me and told me that I am pregnant, but my number is already low, that I was probably gonna have a chemical pregnancy (as she was telling me I was pregnant) I have an appt. on Monday (pre-scheduled) to discuss my 'fertility plan'. They are not gonna even begin to help me with maintaining this pregnancy, so I have accepted before I even really knew that I will be miscarrying again. I am hoping that I will at least get to see if I am having tubal pregnancies or not. At least I could have one thing come about by another loss. I guess I am glad to have conceived, but only because I might be able to get the tubal pregnancy issue covered. I no longer get excited about pregnancy. Sad really. I do love to see other people's pregnancy tests though and read their good news. For myself there is only fear and loss and failure associated with being pregnant now. I automatically start dreaming of miscarriage and loss.
I am not even 4 weeks... Not that it matters since I have never made it past 5 weeks anyhow. I didn't ask the nurse at the fertility clinic my hcg number.. I no longer care. I do have to go Monday and have a second blood draw so they can confirm my chemical pregnancy numbers.. I don't even know what a chemical pregnancy is.. I suppose it is some medical term for a miscarriage and I have had enough of those. When the bleeding starts, I will start at cd1 again and maybe one time I conceive, God will allow everything to fall into place for me. I don't even bother looking the stuff up about the bad things and miscarriage and junk. I have had more than I want this year so I decided that whenI am pregnant, I will do what I am told to do by the doctors, if they don't offer to help I will fast and pray and then leave it alone. 

So..... I am pregnant again but I was headed for miscarriage on the same day she told me. Then they wonder why I am so bitter and angry? 
Oh, I have NO pregnancy symptoms. Just cramps every once in awhile.. 

I wanted to get pregnant before the end of the year.. God is faithful even if not in the way I wanted..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie!! A chemical pregnancy is any MC prior to 5W. It's an egg that is fertilised but doesnt implant into the uterine wall. I feel for you but I will still hold out hope that there is a chance... I am just that way :) 

It's great to see you on the boards though and I hope that the doctor can get you going in the right directions to get some answers regarding the issue.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Angie! So glad to see you back, and thank you for the update on you, although not the update we were all hoping for for you.

Sorry you have to go through this. You deserve so much more than having to go through this. It made me sad to hear that the doctor told you you were already heading for another loss because of low numbers. Mine started at 16 with Freckle. They should really be helping you, even if they think it'll end that way, because it could give them some answers.

With their plan, please have them also check your thyroid. Low thyroid can affect fertility and the ability to keep a pregnancy. When I went into surgery, they tested my thyroid, and found it was low. Not horribly low, but low enough to affect pregnancy and they put me on thyroxine. The theory is that low thyroid might have been why I had my losses (2007 and 2008).

Keep having faith hunny. You will get your sticky BFP soon. I pray it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, Great to see you all using this thread :hugs: I just wanted to Congratulate all of the BFP ladies, its great to see those scan pictures and read your stories...it is truly a wonderful gift. This is a hive of activity and we have been blessed with twins too - How magical Brandy!! x.... Bless you all.x

I am also truly sorry for those ladies who are still waiting for their BFP's, FaithHopeLove and CJ have been with me since the beginning of my journey, oh and not forgetting my TR mommies JoJo, Ready4onemore, Jasmine & Mommax.

Angelcake, Spuggle, Superstoked still remember you ladies too...hope u pop in still now and again.

Angiendaniel - I just wanted to say that your story sounds so similar to mine and those who know me, also know I have numerous BFP's throughout my 3 year TTC journey, Please check out my journal if you wish... Can I just ask have they scanned your uterus internally for Fibroids or Polyps? Just it seems so similar that it sounds like your having implantation problems as your not getting past first base like me?- Just a wild guess but I had to post this for you to read. If you want to ask me anymore details please feel free. I honestly feel like a veteran in this department. lol.

Anyway I will toddle back offline and will pop back as I always do to read your journeys with in-trepidation . Baby dust to all my lovely BnB ladies.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Crystal, I was scanned for cysts and the like when they gave me the hsg test earlier this year. No endo, no cysts.. I have had MULTIPLE internal scans as that is all they do, since I have never made it past 5 weeks all they can do is internal scans. Everything has been cleared. I did take the barrage of fertility tests, but I don't get to even discuss those until tomorrow at my dr. visit. I do not know the results of those tests. I really do think it is an implantation issue as well, but until I follow their stupid military procedures, they will not help me. The doctor says if it is shown I am not having tubal pregnancies he will give me progesterone just for the heck of it cause it can't hurt, but they want me to miscarry again to make sure that I am not having tubal pregnancies. I am pretty positive I am not having ectopics. That is not a concern of mine at all. I am just sure that they are gonna find something simple and I will have lost so many pregnancies for a dumb reason. That will be hard to take if it is the case.

Brandi, they did not tell me the number and I didn't ask. I have never gotten high numbers. My highest number was 177. I am not hopeful, but they don't give me any real reason to be. I just know that she said it was low and that it looked like a chemical, which honestly I thought was an unacceptable thing to say, regardless of my number. Especially from a nurse. 
I will be finding out both numbers tomorrow.
I am just glad to finally get this over with, either way. If God sees fit to allow me to keep this pregnancy, that's great, but if not, then at least I can have the d&c they are asking for and get it over with. I am just ready to move on. I can't wait to get this appt over with.
Brandy, I have always been a positive person, but I find myself struggling with being positive around the doctors I have to deal with. They drive me insane and leave me no hope. I just try to keep strong spiritually and keep trying with the resources I have at my disposal, and those are few. I will be glad to get this task finished.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Thinking about the Fibroids or Polyps... I had TTC for 3 years as well and had all kinds of scans and monitoring and the polyps were not seen. They actually had to send a camera in during a hysteroscopy to find out that I had 4 that needed to be removed before I could do IVF.

I wondered then and now if I would of kept the babies I lost previously had they caught those at the start and removed them... I might have never needed IVF I dunno.


----------



## crystal69uk

~Brandy~ said:


> Angie- Thinking about the Fibroids or Polyps... I had TTC for 3 years as well and had all kinds of scans and monitoring and the polyps were not seen. They actually had to send a camera in during a hysteroscopy to find out that I had 4 that needed to be removed before I could do IVF.
> 
> I wondered then and now if I would of kept the babies I lost previously had they caught those at the start and removed them... I might have never needed IVF I dunno.

I was in exactly the same boat Brandy, it wasn't until they did a hysteroscopy that they found my 2 also. A Submocosal fibroid definitely interferes with implantation and feeds off estrogen which stops little beanie attaching, it acts like an IUD (Coil)..I really hope you find out soon Angie, my thoughts are with you. So glad your IVF worked though Brandy, what a result, amazing. x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey ladies :hi: I'm still here...thanks for asking about me, Brandy:hugs:

Glad to see everyone posting again;) It was pretty quiet around here for a while:nope: 

I'm happy to see our preggo Mamas doing so well:) Hopefully 2014 brings in loads of BFPs around here! 

Our life continues to be super hectic but I do check in (usually on my phone) to see what's going on. Sometimes I don't get an email alert that new posts have been made so I miss a few days;) I HATE posting on my phone..but seems like I don't have much free time on the computer:( We've had lots going on this fall. SOOO many unexpected expenses in our business and personal expenses:cry: I do still plan to see the RE next month...HSG isn't too costly and it seems IUI is fairly reasonable as well. IVF is certainly out of the question at the moment:( My sister just found out they're expecting their 6th baby! LOL! Her youngest is 8 mo. Her dh was scheduled for a Vasectomy a few months ago but had to leave town just 2 days before the procedure for work and when he got back the dr. was on vaca for 2 weeks..well, life got busy..they sold their house and moved and he was focused on a career change...oops! my sis tested T-Day morning and much to her shock..BFP. She said..."we only had sex ONCE the whole month..lol!" They are both a little numb. So, she REALLY wants me to hurry up and get a BFP so we can be preggo at the same time! :winkwink: :dohh: She's been my cheerleader for the past 3 years;) 

I'm currently 4dpo...dh and I have been faithfully drinking our teas and taking our full dose of supplements. I know it can take a few months to see results..but still hoping and praying that we are blessed with a miracle. All this talk of polyps and fibroids really makes me wonder what's going inside of me...wonder if that could be my reason for no BFPs. I'm not an early tester so have no idea if I have implantation issues....perhaps I'll start testing early.:winkwink: I suppose this will be a discussion with the RE. 

Hopefully everyone is enjoying the Christmas season:hugs: seems to fly by so quickly! I need to get some baking done so boxes can go out to dh's family. We're doing SIMPLE, inexpensive Christmas at our house this year. The kids understand this and, at their ages, are fine with it all. FOOD is the biggie at our house;) As long as there's fun food to eat..we're all happy:flower: I've been doing really well with avoidance of gluten and most carbs in general. Also trying to limit dairy as I've read about the mucous issues and clogging up the fallopian tubes.:shrug: who knows..having to keep trying different things;)

Well, hope everyone is ready for a great week! :kiss:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well got my blood done today and my number is 58, but I woke up with super heavy bleeding with clotting so I know my stuff is done. (my first number friday was 7...)
The Doctor I saw today told me that I have no option but to do IVF.. I told him I had just one tiny little other option and that is to find a different doctor and walked out. They have done nothing but try to sell ivf to me the whole time. No other option he said... I have to admit that some days, as a Christian, it feels tough to have to keep from saying what you want. I was praying before the doctor came in to be able to keep my spirit quiet cause I had just had enough when I woke up to another miscarriage. I am gonna be busy today transferring my care to Standard and finding another infertility doctor. We have decided that regardless of how many more miscarriages I have coming my way, we are still gonna keep getting pregnant, we are just not gonna see any doctors unless we make it past 5 weeks to save myself the trouble. I also am not gonna take any more pregnancy tests until I miss my period. I am still gonna keep track of my cycles on my calendar, but only cause to give that up would kill me.. ha ha The only way I would have IVF and quit trying right now is if it were proven I was having tubal pregnancies, or if I lost my left tube. If I can stick with the same garbage doctors for 8 months and thru 4 miscarriages, I won't be going down without some kind of fight. 
Oh, all my test were normal.. thyroid, and two others she mentioned...


----------



## mammaspath

It's so awesome to see more bfps. !!!! My lo is 11 months today and I almost wish for another but I'm so done !!!! Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Well got my blood done today and my number is 58, but I woke up with super heavy bleeding with clotting so I know my stuff is done. (my first number friday was 7...)
> The Doctor I saw today told me that I have no option but to do IVF.. I told him I had just one tiny little other option and that is to find a different doctor and walked out. They have done nothing but try to sell ivf to me the whole time. No other option he said... I have to admit that some days, as a Christian, it feels tough to have to keep from saying what you want. I was praying before the doctor came in to be able to keep my spirit quiet cause I had just had enough when I woke up to another miscarriage. I am gonna be busy today transferring my care to Standard and finding another infertility doctor. We have decided that regardless of how many more miscarriages I have coming my way, we are still gonna keep getting pregnant, we are just not gonna see any doctors unless we make it past 5 weeks to save myself the trouble. I also am not gonna take any more pregnancy tests until I miss my period. I am still gonna keep track of my cycles on my calendar, but only cause to give that up would kill me.. ha ha The only way I would have IVF and quit trying right now is if it were proven I was having tubal pregnancies, or if I lost my left tube. If I can stick with the same garbage doctors for 8 months and thru 4 miscarriages, I won't be going down without some kind of fight.
> Oh, all my test were normal.. thyroid, and two others she mentioned...

Hey Angie- If I were you I would ask your regular doctor if they could order a hysteroscopy to see if you have polyps or fibroids. This isnt always done by a fertility doctor... I had it ordered by my gyno and my FS previously so you might be able to bypass another doctor to get it. It's also a requirement for most IVF patients anyway... another thing to check off the list. Just a suggestion. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie. I hope you find another better doctor! You doctor sounds like my quack Dr I had before I changed Drs. I have an awesome RE now so I hope you have the same luck. I haven't gotten a BFP, but I have only been to him 1 cycle. My next cycle with him is in March unless we get a miracle before then. :) Good luck, Angie. I will be praying for you, dear. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

There is only one infertility clinic near my house.. I have so many papers to fax to get my care switched. I am gonna make my hubby fax them all tomorrow at work. I should get a call back tomorrow from the infertility clinic, but with only one in this big place, I am probably gonna be waiting awhile. I will be calling the old goon doctor I saw at the very first and see if he can order me the hysteroscopy.. I figure it's best to get all the stuff done. If you ladies know of any other test I should take, please feel free to speak. I will drive the 30 minutes into Seattle if I have to. I don't know a single place there, but I will not be going back to that hospital for infertility but one more time and that is just to have one last blood draw on Wednesday..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Are your LPs atleast 10 days and consistantly the same?


----------



## ~Brandy~

The tests I had prior to IVF were the following- You have probably had many of these. Some have to be done on specific days of your cycle. The ones that stand out to me mostly given the early losses are the AMH and FSH testing as these determine egg quality. Although they can be released and fertilised that doesnt insure they are high enough quality to split/divide. The 2nd thing that jumps out to me is the hysteroscopy and a chance of either fibroids and or polyps that could potentially be blocking the eggs from implanting correctly.


Full panel blood test for vitamins and blood count etc.
AMH and FSH
Progesterone check
DH had sperm analysis
HSG
Hysteroscopy
Female annual exam


While undergoing IVF treatment there was other things that they did look at but didn't specifically schedule me in there to test. Such as checking the lining of my uterus from the day of my last period till the O process... this was to insure that the thickness was there as well as the "triple stripe" this is just an ultrasound term that means that the lining has the right consistency for an eggs to implant. Also checking ovaries for cysts during the process so they didn't interfere which I never had one so I am not sure what happens if it does occur.

I am sure there was more but thats off the top of my head. I should have journaled but I am horrible with that stuff.



Edit: One more thing... If they do a scan shortly before your O they will be able to determine the follicle size. This determines the approx maturity of the eggs. If the eggs are releasing before they are matured enough then they can lead to early m/c as well. The follicle size should be 18-21MM right before the egg is released.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I am one of the lucky few that has almost equal cycle halves. I have a 13 day/ 12 day cycle. Sometimes I will ovulate on cd12, but very seldom. My cycles are really like clockwork.

Brandy, the two important tests you mentioned are the ones she said came back normal. Something about my Ovarian reserve and it being normal.. My husband had a semen test before my reversal surgery and it was normal.. I had a progesterone test during my pregnancy before this loss, and it was 7.4 at 5 weeks.. I had a full panel blood work before my last pregnancy and everything was normal. All I have not had is the hysteroscopy.
Everything is normal except for the progesterone level and the one doctors opinion that I am having tubal pregnancies... which in fact is a very good possibility since my tube was only opened during the hsg... maybe it just isn't open enough...
I have not had a 'triple stripe' in any pregnancy.. only the first layer. Since I heard that term, that is what made me 'almost sure' that it is a lining issue for me. I have also been checked for cysts.. I have never been scanned for anything before O.. only when I had my reversal surgery.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Galvan, I am one of the lucky few that has almost equal cycle halves. I have a 13 day/ 12 day cycle. Sometimes I will ovulate on cd12, but very seldom. My cycles are really like clockwork.
> 
> Brandy, the two important tests you mentioned are the ones she said came back normal. Something about my Ovarian reserve and it being normal.. My husband had a semen test before my reversal surgery and it was normal.. I had a progesterone test during my pregnancy before this loss, and it was 7.4 at 5 weeks.. I had a full panel blood work before my last pregnancy and everything was normal. All I have not had is the hysteroscopy.
> Everything is normal except for the progesterone level and the one doctors opinion that I am having tubal pregnancies... which in fact is a very good possibility since my tube was only opened during the hsg... maybe it just isn't open enough...
> I have not had a 'triple stripe' in any pregnancy.. only the first layer. Since I heard that term, that is what made me 'almost sure' that it is a lining issue for me. I have also been checked for cysts.. I have never been scanned for anything before O.. only when I had my reversal surgery.

I knew you had alot of the tests done I just had to break them all down in my head to be sure I got them all.

I did forget to mention the E2 which is the estrogen test that is prior to ovulation and then the progesterone that you have had done. But the progesterone should have been done exactly 7 days post ovulation.

Hopefully they are able to send you in the right direction.



Plus with all the early losses I would think that they could at the very minimum do a uterine scratch for you to assist with the implantation.


----------



## GalvanBaby

If your lining is too thin, they should give you estradiol to thicken it. I woudl get them to check the thickness of it right before O. I agree with Brandy, scrapping the uterine lining can help with implantation as well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went to my regular appt this morning. I saw the babies no pics today though Boo. They are doing well... Both are now breech but have plenty of time to flip back. The doctor said I am measuring the equivalent of 34W for a singleton so no wonder I feel like I really did swallow 2 cantaloupes! Unfortunately I was diagnosed with PUPPS and cannot stop freaking itching! He said he wants to wait as long as possible before he gives me a steroid cream for the itching which I agreed to I dont like taking anything or putting anything on me that even remotely has a chance to effect the babies in anyway. My cerclage looked great on the ultrasound and was holding!!! 


OH and as of today I made it to VDAY I am so overly excited right now about how things are going. I only have 12 more days till I am in the double digits and 21 days till 3rd trimester! I am using these little milestones to keep me going to get to the end goal.. Super excited.


I hope everyone is doing well and those TTC'ing get their keepers soon :)
 



Attached Files:







24 Weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great belly shot, Brandy! Glad the girlies are doing well.

Have you thought of names for them yet?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, your belly looks beautiful! It's hard to believe you are almost in your 3rd trimester already. Man, the time flies for sure..

I spent the morning on the phone to the three places I found within a 100 mile radius online today for fertility. The clinic I called yesterday does not accept military insurance, neither does the Pacific Northwest Fertility Clinic.. Seattle Reproductive medicine does take the insurance, but the insurance doesn't even cover the office visits so it is worthless. 
I almost gave up, but then I picked a doctor out of a the ob doctors because no matter what, I will need a basic doctor because I am not gonna stop trying to have a baby; and when I call, the Receptionist tells me that the Doctor does see people that have had recurrent miscarriages and she (the doctor) will probably start me on Provera for a month or so to get my hormones rebalanced since my progesterone sounds way too low and a few other medicines, and I told her (the Receptionist) that if she prescribed me prenatal vitamins that she would be miles ahead of the Army doctors cause after 4 pregnancies, they never once even did that small thing. I have an appt. on Monday and God-willing, I will at least have found someone that is willing to try something.
My hubby says I should make a post of what I am going through and what this Army hospital has put us through so that other people will know. I think I might do that as soon as I am blessed with our keep baby, and there is no doubt in my mind that we will be. I plan on trying to follow what this doctor says even if she tells me to wait to ttc. The Receptionist seems to think that the doctor would encourage me to wait about 3 months to give my body time to recuperate and regulate for the many losses and the new medicines she figured the doctor will give. For the first time, I am actually excited about ttc again. I am so excited and hopeful. Even if I fail, at least I have finally found a doctor that just might be willing to try to help me however they are able.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww so happy that you've found someone who is going to help you Angie! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Thanks! I have lots whatever could have potentially been mistaken for an a$$ though through this pregnancy. No idea where it went lol. 

Angie- Thats fantastic news! It really makes me feel better!... I hate when someone needs something in this care good care and they cant get it no matter how hard they are trying.. You're on your way now though. Congrats!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the bump and so glad the babies are doing great! Sorry about the PUPPS. I hate when I have a normal itch, I don't know what I would do it I had a rash. :hugs:

Angie, that is great that you have found a Dr who seems like shge will be willing to do something! I hope this leads to a baby in your arms soon! :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I had my 3rd blood draw today. The dr. called me back at about 5:30pm.. She asked me how I was. Was I still bleeding? Then she said my number has more than doubled. My number was 58 on Monday. My number was 191 today. I don't know how my number has doubled in the last two days. I woke up Monday morning and bled and clotted ALL day that day. I am still bleeding. Red. Can someone please tell me how this is possible? I am still pregnant and not only that, I made it past my 3rd blood draw and made it to my biggest number so far. Yep, I am still pregnant. I am praying that my new doctor will give me progesterone. I am taking it one day at a time and celebrating the fact that I made it as far number-wise as I ever have and at such an early date. I am just barely over 4 weeks. I have not had any tests except for the hcg. I am praying that my hcg keeps rising and I am not having a tubal pregnancy, which is such a strong possibility. Will you ladies pray for me? I don't know why I am bleeding, but for the moment I have surpassed my previous pregnancies. At least I can tell myself that huh?


----------



## ~Brandy~

That is good news Angie. But the bleeding I would be concerned about as well. However, theres always someone out there with a success story when there are situations like yours. Maybe everything is fine. I am sorry you're having to deal with the worry right now and the unknown.

FX for you that it will all be ok. For right now I would focus on the positive thats great that your #'s went up!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm praying so hard for you Angie! Please keep us updated!

AFM, it looks like my body went into a little bit of shock from the surgery and I've O'd late: CD 20. I'm hoping and praying that my LP will be long enough to give any bean a chance to implant. I've never had AF arrive before 14 days after O, but I've no idea what to expect this cycle. My projected test date is Christmas Eve, but I really don't think I could stand to wait that long, especially since my post-op is on the 19th and I'll probably test just to see if I have a squinter so I can get beta's going at the same time. I know I'm sounding really optimistic...


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is awesome about the numbers Angie!! I would try to rest as much as possible and drink lots of water. That is what my ob said when I bled. I will be prating for you. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

The only reason I am excited is because I passed those clots MONDAY very early morning about 5am. I had the beta draw at about noon Monday, then my number has still doubled even after all the clotting. Honestly, I would rather have another miscarriage as long as it's not a tubal pregnancy. I have to go back Friday to have them checked again. I am researching tubal pregnancies. Scared about that. I am glad I have that appointment scheduled for Monday. I am hoping to get her to check my progesterone and maybe give me some vitamins or whatever.. I guess we will see. I am definitely not getting my hopes up. I know better than that after all my losses for sure. I told my husband to not get hopeful either. It would be a big mistake with as many failures as I have had. I think I am gonna take it easy for the next little bit just in case it might help me a little.

Kuawen, I hope you get your bfp! That really would be a great Christmas present!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kuawen, reversal surgery can mess with your cycles a little bit. I've heard that some women don't see a period after surgery, or ovulate, or that it's a few days late. I had just finished my period the day before I had surgery and I didn't feel my O pains when I was supposed to two weeks after surgery, so I think I had an anovulatory cycle. Then my period was supposed to arrive on October 13, but it didn't arrive until October 15. I was supposed to ovulate on October 25, but ovulated October 27. I used OPK's (for the first time ever) for that first cycle after surgery because of all the stories about wonky cycles after surgery, and I know in my heart that if I had NOT peed on those Wondfo's, and I had inseminated two days earlier, on the 24th instead of the 26th, that I would have missed ovulation and probably would not have gotten pregnant as quickly as I did.

I'm one of the lucky ones, apparently, in 9% of reversal women, who have gotten pregnant a month after surgery.

Angie, prayers and love that this may be your sticky, uterine, Christmas present baby!!!


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: Yea I was freaking out at first when my OPK's and CBFM weren't reading O at the expected time (I've been tracking for nearly a year, so that I would know my cycle very well) and then began reading about other women's experiences and thought "Well DUH! I just had invasive surgery. No wonder my girl bits are taking a breather." :rofl: But thankfully my body seems to have bounced back, and we caught the O! I'm praying that I'll get to be one of the lucky few myself as well.


----------



## LLawson

Angie I bled for 6 months with my first child. I didnt know I was pregnant until I was about 3 months because of this. I didnt gain any weight until then. I see where you need to be concerned though with your history. Its such a shame that these doctors havent helped you more than they have.
Brandy, thats awesome news about your girls! Glad everything is going well for you.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know its been a good little while since I have stopped by. Things are the same for me... NOT TTC and enjoying the single life, but I did just find out I'm going to be a grandma. My 19yr old is approx. 8 weeks pregnant. I'm super excited. Shes having some difficulties with emotions and morning sickness and its hard because she's living a few hours away from me now. 

I haven't had time to catch up on who has got what going on, BUT I pray you are all doing well. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jenafyr4 said:


> I know its been a good little while since I have stopped by. Things are the same for me... NOT TTC and enjoying the single life, but I did just find out I'm going to be a grandma. My 19yr old is approx. 8 weeks pregnant. I'm super excited. Shes having some difficulties with emotions and morning sickness and its hard because she's living a few hours away from me now.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up on who has got what going on, BUT I pray you are all doing well. :)

Congrats! my DD is pregnant as well with our first grandbaby were so excited :) I am buying stuff like crazy for 3 babies right now its so fun! Mine is 17w along 

Wow isnt it crazy were going to be grandmas? LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes CRAZY lol.... I'm excited too. I think she's having a boy, but only time will tell. Her first appointment isn't until 1/8/14




~Brandy~ said:


> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> I know its been a good little while since I have stopped by. Things are the same for me... NOT TTC and enjoying the single life, but I did just find out I'm going to be a grandma. My 19yr old is approx. 8 weeks pregnant. I'm super excited. Shes having some difficulties with emotions and morning sickness and its hard because she's living a few hours away from me now.
> 
> I haven't had time to catch up on who has got what going on, BUT I pray you are all doing well. :)
> 
> Congrats! my DD is pregnant as well with our first grandbaby were so excited :) I am buying stuff like crazy for 3 babies right now its so fun! Mine is 17w along
> 
> Wow isnt it crazy were going to be grandmas? LOLClick to expand...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well Chicks, I went to have my blood draw this morning and to my surprise my number has risen to 465. If my number rises again on Monday at my appt, I will begin to be hopeful and refer to myself as 'pregnant'. I am beginning to feel pregnant. My back aches. I have headaches, mostly at night and early morning. I have stopped bleeding, but I am still spotting brown. I think I may just have been one of those women who have unexplained bleeding. I might have a fibroid or some such that made me bleed. Whatever it was, I know that I had bleeding that lasted longer than my usual period, and that my numbers are not fluctuating and are rising appropriately for 4 weeks 3 days along. I still haven't made it to 5 weeks yet. I am taking it easy. Honestly I am not doing anything, shamefully, I am not even having sex. I can't. I am too scared. My poor hubby is not used to not being sexually active everyday. I am hungry all the time now and feel nauseous and my smell has heightened so much, especially around my cat box. I am looking forward to Monday when I get to see my dr. for the first time. I am gonna ask her to check my numbers, to check my progesterone and as soon as I am far enough, to give me an ultrasound to make sure the pregnancy is where it is supposed to be, if I make it that far. I hope everyone is doing well. I am spending the weekend resting and praying..


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Well Chicks, I went to have my blood draw this morning and to my surprise my number has risen to 465. If my number rises again on Monday at my appt, I will begin to be hopeful and refer to myself as 'pregnant'. I am beginning to feel pregnant. My back aches. I have headaches, mostly at night and early morning. I have stopped bleeding, but I am still spotting brown. I think I may just have been one of those women who have unexplained bleeding. I might have a fibroid or some such that made me bleed. Whatever it was, I know that I had bleeding that lasted longer than my usual period, and that my numbers are not fluctuating and are rising appropriately for 4 weeks 3 days along. I still haven't made it to 5 weeks yet. I am taking it easy. Honestly I am not doing anything, shamefully, I am not even having sex. I can't. I am too scared. My poor hubby is not used to not being sexually active everyday. I am hungry all the time now and feel nauseous and my smell has heightened so much, especially around my cat box. I am looking forward to Monday when I get to see my dr. for the first time. I am gonna ask her to check my numbers, to check my progesterone and as soon as I am far enough, to give me an ultrasound to make sure the pregnancy is where it is supposed to be, if I make it that far. I hope everyone is doing well. I am spending the weekend resting and praying..

Thats fantastic news! Thats the highest your HCG has been that I remember anyway. Monday seems like forever and I am not even in your shoes! You should definitely be over 1500 by then which is the level necessary to see where the sac is. I pray that it's attached :) 

The bleeding could be explained by many things... Quite possible like some of us said that you have fibroids or polyps though could cause the bleeding if it implants around it.. you could of had 2 eggs released and 1 fertilised as well.

Thinkking of you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is awesome Angie!! I am so happy for you! You so deserve this!!! Like they say, there is power in numbers and you have people all over praying for you and your lil bean!! I will be praying your next number is great and you can refer to yourself as pregnant!! :hugs:

AFM, AF is due next Wednesday or Friday if my cycle stays the same. I am fully expecting her, but have this little hope that my weightloss worked and we have a lil bean on the way. If a miracle happens and no AF by Friday, I will buy a test and take it Saturday morning.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> That is awesome Angie!! I am so happy for you! You so deserve this!!! Like they say, there is power in numbers and you have people all over praying for you and your lil bean!! I will be praying your next number is great and you can refer to yourself as pregnant!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AF is due next Wednesday or Friday if my cycle stays the same. I am fully expecting her, but have this little hope that my weightloss worked and we have a lil bean on the way. If a miracle happens and no AF by Friday, I will buy a test and take it Saturday morning.

You have the patience of a saint! LOL I wish I could of held out testing like you.

I think I still have 40 sticks I peed on in like 4 days


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome Angie!! I am so happy for you! You so deserve this!!! Like they say, there is power in numbers and you have people all over praying for you and your lil bean!! I will be praying your next number is great and you can refer to yourself as pregnant!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AF is due next Wednesday or Friday if my cycle stays the same. I am fully expecting her, but have this little hope that my weightloss worked and we have a lil bean on the way. If a miracle happens and no AF by Friday, I will buy a test and take it Saturday morning.
> 
> You have the patience of a saint! LOL I wish I could of held out testing like you.
> 
> I think I still have 40 sticks I peed on in like 4 daysClick to expand...

I wish I had some. I forgot to buy some to bring back with me and they are very expensive here. The cheapest are about 9USD and they are no good. They kept showing BFN when I had betas of 160. I have to spend 12 to get a better one or 20 to get a FRER. I think I will get a FRER to be sure it is accurate. I thought about going for betas if no AF, btu that is the weekend before CHristmas and most places will be closed. Though I might be able to get my RE to order one in the hospital for me. I will defintiely call him if I get a BFP on the FRER to do the betas.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome Angie!! I am so happy for you! You so deserve this!!! Like they say, there is power in numbers and you have people all over praying for you and your lil bean!! I will be praying your next number is great and you can refer to yourself as pregnant!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AF is due next Wednesday or Friday if my cycle stays the same. I am fully expecting her, but have this little hope that my weightloss worked and we have a lil bean on the way. If a miracle happens and no AF by Friday, I will buy a test and take it Saturday morning.
> 
> You have the patience of a saint! LOL I wish I could of held out testing like you.
> 
> I think I still have 40 sticks I peed on in like 4 daysClick to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some. I forgot to buy some to bring back with me and they are very expensive here. The cheapest are about 9USD and they are no good. They kept showing BFN when I had betas of 160. I have to spend 12 to get a better one or 20 to get a FRER. I think I will get a FRER to be sure it is accurate. I thought about going for betas if no AF, btu that is the weekend before CHristmas and most places will be closed. Though I might be able to get my RE to order one in the hospital for me. I will defintiely call him if I get a BFP on the FRER to do the betas.Click to expand...

Holy Moly I figured it would be cheaper in Mexico! I should ship you a box lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Brandy! I tried to order strips off of Amazon and they are prhibitted to ship here. Then, I ordered them and had them sent to my grandmother's. She mailed them to me. It cost 20, but never arrived. The tracking number only works up until the package leaves the US. I have been waiting on that package for 15 months. LOL So I checked to see with Fedex, but that is way too expensive. It was like 70 bucks! My dumbass took my HOTs and strps with me when I went to the US when I was 7dpiui. I used them too, I don't know WTH I was thinking. I could have easily bought 88cent ones at Walmart or Dollar Tree ones. So, I took 3 strips and 4 Dollar Tree tests. Then, I forgot to buy more to bring back.:dohh: 

If I don't get a sticky bean before February, I will stock up again then. I was going to Brownsville next weekend, but the traffic to reenter Mexico that close to Christmas will be horrible last year it was a 4 hour wait. Not my idea of fun. LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> LOL Brandy! I tried to order strips off of Amazon and they are prhibitted to ship here. Then, I ordered them and had them sent to my grandmother's. She mailed them to me. It cost 20, but never arrived. The tracking number only works up until the package leaves the US. I have been waiting on that package for 15 months. LOL So I checked to see with Fedex, but that is way too expensive. It was like 70 bucks! My dumbass took my HOTs and strps with me when I went to the US when I was 7dpiui. I used them too, I don't know WTH I was thinking. I could have easily bought 88cent ones at Walmart or Dollar Tree ones. So, I took 3 strips and 4 Dollar Tree tests. Then, I forgot to buy more to bring back.:dohh:
> 
> If I don't get a sticky bean before February, I will stock up again then. I was going to Brownsville next weekend, but the traffic to reenter Mexico that close to Christmas will be horrible last year it was a 4 hour wait. Not my idea of fun. LOL


Thats gotta be the strangest thing I have heard.. getting HPT in the mail is a weird thing apparently? Why would they take them. Thats hillarious and sucky for you at the same time.

What town in Mexico are you in?


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> LOL Brandy! I tried to order strips off of Amazon and they are prhibitted to ship here. Then, I ordered them and had them sent to my grandmother's. She mailed them to me. It cost 20, but never arrived. The tracking number only works up until the package leaves the US. I have been waiting on that package for 15 months. LOL So I checked to see with Fedex, but that is way too expensive. It was like 70 bucks! My dumbass took my HOTs and strps with me when I went to the US when I was 7dpiui. I used them too, I don't know WTH I was thinking. I could have easily bought 88cent ones at Walmart or Dollar Tree ones. So, I took 3 strips and 4 Dollar Tree tests. Then, I forgot to buy more to bring back.:dohh:
> 
> If I don't get a sticky bean before February, I will stock up again then. I was going to Brownsville next weekend, but the traffic to reenter Mexico that close to Christmas will be horrible last year it was a 4 hour wait. Not my idea of fun. LOL
> 
> 
> Thats gotta be the strangest thing I have heard.. getting HPT in the mail is a weird thing apparently? Why would they take them. Thats hillarious and sucky for you at the same time.
> 
> What town in Mexico are you in?Click to expand...

Monterrey and yeah, it really sucks.


----------



## LLawson

Do any of you know if you can take the TR off on your taxes or any of the other testing supplies like the OPKs? Ive spent a small fortune on those this year.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Do any of you know if you can take the TR off on your taxes or any of the other testing supplies like the OPKs? Ive spent a small fortune on those this year.

Yep! I am the queen of tax write offs! 

You can write off the following-


The surgery in full
Any presciption medicine that cost you out of pocket. This money could not have been paid from a flex spending account though
23 cents per mile for every trip to and from either a doctors appt or a pharmacy (This can be walmart on a grocery shopping trip as long as you purchased an item from the pharmacy section like a PG test)
All pharmacy items such as testing supplies

This is the same for dental and eyeglasses etc.. Rope them all into one!

I couldnt attach the IRS Publication 502 because it's a large PDF but here is the link. This will tell you anything you need to know or answer your questions :) 


There is a HUGE list of things you would never suspect you could write off on your taxes...

IVF
Acupuncture
Chiropractor
Contact lenses and saline solution
eye glasses and exams
eye surgery
Your insurance premiums if they are not Pre tax from your check
If you traveled for your TR you can deduct the cost of lodging and food there are guidelines and maximums see the Publication 502 for this
Pregnancy tests... I cannot find any documentation that there is a max on this amount
Fertility treatments and or supplies to aid in fertility


https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p502.pdf


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! That's so cool you can write that stuff off. I don't think you can do that here


----------



## AngienDaniel

My numbers are going down again. My progesterone is at 6.9. I was 4 weeks 5 days. I see my new doctor tomorrow. I might be back. I am still ttc, but I am not telling anyone until I get to at east 8 weeks from now on, so I will be back if/when I ever hit that mark. God bless.


----------



## LLawson

So sorry you are having to go through all this Angie! I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, Thanks for all the helpful info. Thats great news!


----------



## Superstoked

AngienDaniel said:


> My numbers are going down again. My progesterone is at 6.9. I was 4 weeks 5 days. I see my new doctor tomorrow. I might be back. I am still ttc, but I am not telling anyone until I get to at east 8 weeks from now on, so I will be back if/when I ever hit that mark. God bless.

Angie, I don't show my face here often enough but I come back to see how you are doing. I do this because I truly feel for you because I am going through the same thing. So many pregnancies but no baby :( I still do not have the answers I need as to why this is happening. The last time I had a loss which was just a couple of months ago, my doctor did say my thyroid was low? But it seems her schedule is to busy for me... I am debating if I should see someone new. I have had 5 losses since my TR and I have not passed 5 weeks, one there was a heartbeat and the others only the sac. It is physically and mentally draining :( . 

I am now in the tww and I have hopeful symptoms but I am not getting excited because it has always been taken away from me. If I am late for af I will take a test and if I do get my bfp I will not notify my doctor until I feel like I am in danger or surpassed my 5 weeks. I know how important it is to get your levels checked with tr girls, and I am aware of the risks of tubal pregnancy after a reversal, but like I said unless I feel like something is wrong I am riding it out on my own for a little while. I feel that I am fine until the first day I see my doctor, it seems like I jinx it every time. I know this is probably not so but it's how I decided to do things if I get a bfp in the future. 


I love how supportive you ladies are. It is a great place to be! :) Congrats to all the mommies to be and baby dust to all of you ladies!!!

Happy Monday!!:dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, :hugs: I am so sorry. I am now not only scared of a BFN, but scared of the BFP too. I am so scared that I will have to go through the pain of losing another baby again. It hurt so bad the last time. I know I will be ecstatic when I see 2 lines, but I will be so scared that I won't even make it to hear their heartbeat. My last baby quit developing at 5 weeks. All we saw was the sac. I pray we all get our sticky beans very soon. A Christmas miracle for all of us would be great! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just feel plain awful for those that are having issues with ttc'ing and losing their pregnancies. I hate being helpless and not having the answers :( 

I wish you all the best if I could fix any of it I would without a second thought.

Hugs to everyone and hope you get your keepers soon.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Super, I have to say that is the one thing I regret about this walk; waiting to pick a different doctor. If you feel like your doctor isn't right or helping you, keep that one while you are actively searching for another. I know it is sometimes hard to switch a provider since it was real hard for me, but I found a doctor finally that is going to help me with MY fears and not just their knowledge. My progesterone was 6.9 yesterday at 4 weeks 5 days pregnant. She said she was amazed I was staying pregnant as long as I had been with numbers so low. As soon as I miscarry, she has Prometrium for me to take as soon as I ovulate, every single day.. I fell in love with her helping me. She said that it was common sense that my progesterone was low and she didn't see why they hadn't tried that first since it was so obvious. She also said the Army doctors are limited in their ability and as she has her own practice, she can prescribe what she wants.
Your thyroid is nothing to play around with as far as pregnancy goes. If I had it to do over again, I would have done it differently, but really each step we takes leads us somewhere different so I just tell myself that God has yet to give me the little person that He has planned for us. I completely understand how you feel. I feel like I am killing my little ones by failing to search out the care I know I need and because if it isn't tubal pregnancies, I know that I am miscarrying over a small thing and that makes the losses even more pointless. I have not gotten to 5 losses yet and I have to say that I pray I don't, but I know your fear and with each loss it gets deeper. Only you know what you need, but with 4 or 5 losses the chances of us having a baby without help is more and more slim... Make a plan of attack and if it doesn't work, then make a back-up plan. Find a new doctor. Doesn't even have to be an OB for a thyroid issue does it? Make an appt at a different doctor just for the thyroid issue if you can. That way you don't have to go through the one who doesn't want to do anything about it. I now know that if a doctor doesn't hear me, then I don't want them in charge of my life; and what is a doctor but a stranger you have given charge over your physical and emotional well-being. Make sure you pick one that puts you at ease and comforts you.
I completely agree with the 5 week rule. I also feel that it is best for some of us tr ladies to wait until we make it past 5 weeks. I know that it is for me. All those blood draws are tough, but for me, I won't be able to wait since I must be monitored for past blood clots. I sure wish I could though cause it is so tough emotionally to wait and hope in vain.
My new doctor said I should wait to try, but I didn't have to if it felt ok to em. I will be ttc as soon as I can. That's the only way I know how to find even a little bit of ease from the pain of feeling like such a failure over these losses.
I will try to check in every once in awhile. I appreciate all you ladies and I pray for you ALL every day. Pray that I am not having tubal pregnancies. That is the last fear that I have not been able to address yet. 

Oh, at my ultrasound today the doc said it looked like I have a small cyst on my left ovary. She said it would not keep me from getting or staying pregnant. ??? Never been told I had a cyst before but my left side is very tender from middle belly to hip bone. I will be miscarrying soon I guess. Man, it sure did a number to my Christmas. I have another blood draw on Wednesday. I feel so much better since I got a new doctor. She made me feel so much better about ttc and told me straight out it is either progesterone or tubal pregnancies.. Figure I got a 50/50 chance. I can live with that. 
God bless.
Oh and CJ, You are in my prayers. I have been thinking of you and hope you are well.
Also, I will not stop praying for your Daddy, Galvan.. and those girls Brandy! I will be back one day soon!!
Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## cj72

Angie, thank you for thinking of me. You are so sweet. I'm sorry you are having such trouble staying pregnant. I have hypothyroidism and take meds every day. It will take affect very fast and maybe it will fix the problem. I'm going go try another injectable cycle the end of next month. This is cycle 38 with that one chemical in June and nothing else.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I need to ask you ladies something.. As you guys know I am in the process of miscarrying. Now this month has been very tough on me, but something is weird with this loss. I was due for my period on the 6th of December. My number was 7. I started bleeding so very heavy on the 9th and clotting badly on the 9th 10th and some on the 11th.. I bled for almost 5 days...longer than my normal period. I am actually still spotting brown and have been every day since the 12th. For the first few times after my bleed, I actually had my numbers rise to 465, but they have been lowering and at my draw last Wednesday the 18th, my number was 49.. Could that bleed have been my miscarriage?? I haven't really been bleeding red, but my numbers have decreased.. I had a blood draw today but won't get the number back until tomorrow. I don't think I will have a number though. I didn't know that I could miscarry, and my numbers rise for a little bit and then slowly just disappear.. I am getting ovulation pain. If that bleed was my miscarriage that makes me at cd15.. If my number just got to zero, say on the 20th, would that allow my body to ovulate again right away or would it take awhile? Dang, this sucks! I just don't know my body this cycle. I want to try right away, but I don't know what's going on with myself.. I need to track just for the progesterone help.. I have not been tracking cause I have been waiting to miscarry, but what if I already did? UGH! I think I might already be on the verge of ovulating again. I don't want to miss it so I can build up my lining over these next few months..


----------



## ~Brandy~

With my last loss I bled for almost 2 weeks it tapered off and then I was spotting brown here and there. I got a positive OPK while I still had the spotting.

Whether the egg would of been viable due to the fact I was still miscarrying I dont know. My number were an 8 about the time I O'd.


----------



## Kuawen

My first AF after surgery hit yesterday, and I'm starting to realize how little information I was given by the medical staff treating me. I was not told that the first period after my surgery could be heavy (horror movie inspiring, in fact) and painful. Can I ask if you ladies experienced the same after your reversals, and if you've had a number of cycles after your TR did AF ever get lighter and more bearable for you? I don't know how long it's going to take for me to conceive, and I'm truly afraid that this could be my new 'normal' for AF...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Kuawen, what you're describing sounds very normal. My first 3 cycles after my surgery were very painful. Especially the first...each one getting a little better. I don't ever take anything for AF pain but the first AF after TR was HORRIBLE...extremely painful cramps, clots etc. I took advil and kept a heating pad on my ab. :( Sorry you're dealing with this..but it DOES get better. Hopefully you'll get preggers this cycle and won't have to deal with it again;) Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MERRY CHRISTMAS to my TR sisters:hugs:

I hope it's been a wonderful day for everyone:thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much Faith. It was a really rough AF but it looks like it's done today (a little sooner than expected) so hopefully the next time (if there is a next time :winkwink:) it'll be a little bit lighter. Thank you for reassuring me that what I'm experiencing is normal!

And Merry Christmas to you too! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Merry Christmas sisters!!! I hope the new year brings us all our bfps!


----------



## Navygrrl

I hope everyone had a good day today. I hope the next year is filled with sticky BFPs for all of us.

Kuawen - I hope your cycles regulate soon. My cycles have stayed pretty much the same, although now I don't get pre-AF migraines like I used to pre-TR.


----------



## cj72

I'm somewhere in the 8 dpo range according to FF. I might be closer to 11 dpo too. Crazy temps on femara and didn't opk this time... If I o'd on day 9 then I'm gonna tell the re about it to see if that's enough time for the eggies to get big enough. End of January is our medicated injectable cycle :)


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey ladies!!! Have not been on in forever! Gianna is 16 months now, and keeps me super busy, she is nonstop! Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is...any BFP's??

AFM....had been having severe indigestion and feeling dizzy, decided to poss and guess what?! BFP!!!! I have taken 6 tests over past 3 days, all BFP! Cannot believe it as it took forever and Clomid to conceive Gianna. Waiting for doctor to call me back so I can go for 1st blood draw! Never give up hope, I am working on my second after TR! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Trynfor5

Princess Gianna! And BFP!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131215_113625-1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0033.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Trynfor5!!!!! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! I just wanted to drop in a see how everyone is doing! I pop in from time to time just to see how everyone is doing. 
I hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year!!!! I hope to see a ton of :bfp: in 2014!!!!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats tryn! How far along are you? I got my bfp November 7 at 11dpo after my first insem and first cycle after tubal reversal. I'm due July 21


----------



## Trynfor5

BrandiCanucks said:


> Congrats tryn! How far along are you? I got my bfp November 7 at 11dpo after my first insem and first cycle after tubal reversal. I'm due July 21

I just found out so I am guessing a few weeks, I am 12 dpo! Congrats to u!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Ladies! Congrats to all the new BFPs! Hope everyone had a good Christmas! AFM, Well AF showed up on Christmas Eve :( Made for a disappointing time, but I knew we wouldn't be getting a Christmas Miracle...So onward we go! I start my 1st cycle of Femara tomorrow, follicle scan end of next week, then IUI the following week. Excited to finally get our odds up to normal, but a little apprehensive as well Hoping that it only takes 1 try :) If not then we plan to do 3 total with oral meds, then take a month off & start injects after that...Praying we don't get that far & that we have to cancel our trip to Florida in August due to me being grossly pregnant! lol Here's to all of us getting our BFP in 2014!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Hello Ladies! Congrats to all the new BFPs! Hope everyone had a good Christmas! AFM, Well AF showed up on Christmas Eve :( Made for a disappointing time, but I knew we wouldn't be getting a Christmas Miracle...So onward we go! I start my 1st cycle of Femara tomorrow, follicle scan end of next week, then IUI the following week. Excited to finally get our odds up to normal, but a little apprehensive as well Hoping that it only takes 1 try :) If not then we plan to do 3 total with oral meds, then take a month off & start injects after that...Praying we don't get that far & that we have to cancel our trip to Florida in August due to me being grossly pregnant! lol Here's to all of us getting our BFP in 2014!!!!

FX for you that the medicated cycle works before moving on to injectables :) 

Other than the cost though I didn't find the injections to be bad at all.. in fact I still am on some injections lol.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Brandy! The cost is what makes me cringe :/ Hope the girls are doing well, as well as mom too! How much longer do you have left?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake- I can't believe its the end of December... When I started this whole thing I couldnt even imagine celebrating xmas and being this pregnant! Hah... 2014 is almost here and before it sounded so far away till I had a little one let alone 2 little ones!

I have an U/S tomorrow but last time I saw the doctor the babies were almost 2lbs each and over 13" long! I feel and look huge so I know they are growing. Luckily I havent packed on the pounds.. Figure that will come these last few weeks :( I am a little over 26W right now!

The doctors wont let me go past 38W for sure no matter what. They would like to deliver at 37 if I will let them atleast they are pushing for that to be the max... (I am a huge opponent of induction I wont get into the politics of that lol) So the most I could have is 10.5 weeks to go right now.

They will remove my cerclage at 32W on February 4th! So essentially the babies can come anytime from 2/4-3/18. Big window. I am hoping for 36-38W though around 3/4-3/18... if any of that makes sense.


I forgot to add.. I am 26W but measuring 36W!


----------



## cj72

Congrats Tryin!!!!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh WOW! So exciting that they are growing well! God Bless YOUR poor little body! When I worked L&D, we had several sets of twins born, usually around 34-35 weeks. I'd say averaging 4-5 pounds, But we did have 1 set born right at 39 weeks. They weighed 7 & almost 8 pounds, poor little momma was like 150 pounds when they were born! We were Amazed!! Both babies & mom were healthy though! :) I used to say I wanted twins, red headed boys like dh, lol but now I just want at least 1, but will gladly take what God sees fit to give me! Hope this last trimester isn't TOO rough on you, but so happy that you have been blessed after your long Journey!


----------



## cupcakestoy

BTW March 8th would be an Awesome B-day for the girlies! ;) My b-day, but I would love to share! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll share March 14 as a birthday. So glad to hear the girls are growing well, Brandy.

I know what you mean when you say it seems so far away. For me, it is far away, lol but on a few days we can say "We're due this week".

Feels like it was yesterday that I got the BFP and summer seems so far away with winter having just started but then I realize, I only have a week and a half until the second trimester. Where did that go?


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'll share March 14 as a birthday. So glad to hear the girls are growing well, Brandy.
> 
> I know what you mean when you say it seems so far away. For me, it is far away, lol but on a few days we can say "We're due this week".
> 
> Feels like it was yesterday that I got the BFP and summer seems so far away with winter having just started but then I realize, I only have a week and a half until the second trimester. Where did that go?

Seriously wow you're already almost out of the first Tri so time is flying!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Crazy! And I just realized my typo, lol...meant "this year", not "this week", lol


----------



## Navygrrl

I think we're out this month, since both DH and I have been fighting sicknesses since Thanksgiving. Sinus infections and the flu and who knows what else is going on now. I haven't been tracking anything and I feel mostly alright about that. We've only been able to BD twice, and once was laughable because we were too worn out to finish, LOL.

They have a huge buy 2, get 3 free sale at Harris Teeter today, so I now have way too much bacon. :) I hope everyone is having a great day.

Brandy - I can't believe you're almost done cooking those babies already. I swear it seems like just the other week when you were having those babies transferred.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> I think we're out this month, since both DH and I have been fighting sicknesses since Thanksgiving. Sinus infections and the flu and who knows what else is going on now. I haven't been tracking anything and I feel mostly alright about that. We've only been able to BD twice, and once was laughable because we were too worn out to finish, LOL.
> 
> They have a huge buy 2, get 3 free sale at Harris Teeter today, so I now have way too much bacon. :) I hope everyone is having a great day.
> 
> Brandy - I can't believe you're almost done cooking those babies already. I swear it seems like just the other week when you were having those babies transferred.

Thats when it will happen when you least expect it!!



I have a scan today... FX I have a good U/S tech that gives me lots of good pics. Sometimes it hit or miss with them since I am going to a place I havent been before since my doctors tech is out on vacation :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:

The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.

I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

How is everyone?
How have the holidays been?
Mine has been pretty good except for this month-long miscarriage. I have a feeling it is almost over though. I got my last number checked on Monday the 23rd. I got the result on Thursday and it was 9. I know it isn't fully over yet though cause I am still bleeding. This has been the weirdest cycle of my life. I hope I never have another like it. I will start taking opks soon. Hopefully I will actually ovulate this month sometime.. My hubby leaves at the end of January for training so if I don't get to try, I won't get to try until March.. At least that will give me a few months to straighten out my lining to see if that is the issue..
Tryin, Best wishes on your new pregnancy. 
Brandy, it is great that your little ones are doing so well. I hope you make it as far as you want.
Cupcake, I pray you get your little one this year, hopefully more so at the beginning than at the end.
I hope you get yourself a little one, Navy!
I am praying for all of us still waiting for our good news.
I have my plan already, I am just waiting for it to play out for me. I am praying I am not have tubal pregnancies.. 
I am waiting to be able to join the countdownmypregnancy.com website and be able to STAY on it longer than a week.. ; )

I am on cd 20 I am guessing.. I usually have 26 day cycles so this one will probably be quite a bit longer than usual. I don't really know how hcg affects your ability to ovulate during a miscarriage. I am guessing if you have the hcg hormone in your body, it keeps you from o'ing?? Guess I should research it a bit.. Google is the devil though sometimes and you end up thinking your are due to die in the next 24 hours..


Anywho... I hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve! I am gonna to pick myself a beautifully hot dress, strut around in it all day with heels and the whole sha-bang and show my baby an amazing beginning to this next year.. I am looking forward to it. Bud-Light and slow dancing and little kisses from my Bestie. I wish everyone a great New Year! and so many wonderful moments throughout the year!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> How is everyone?
> How have the holidays been?
> Mine has been pretty good except for this month-long miscarriage. I have a feeling it is almost over though. I got my last number checked on Monday the 23rd. I got the result on Thursday and it was 9. I know it isn't fully over yet though cause I am still bleeding. This has been the weirdest cycle of my life. I hope I never have another like it. I will start taking opks soon. Hopefully I will actually ovulate this month sometime.. My hubby leaves at the end of January for training so if I don't get to try, I won't get to try until March.. At least that will give me a few months to straighten out my lining to see if that is the issue..
> Tryin, Best wishes on your new pregnancy.
> Brandy, it is great that your little ones are doing so well. I hope you make it as far as you want.
> Cupcake, I pray you get your little one this year, hopefully more so at the beginning than at the end.
> I hope you get yourself a little one, Navy!
> I am praying for all of us still waiting for our good news.
> I have my plan already, I am just waiting for it to play out for me. I am praying I am not have tubal pregnancies..
> I am waiting to be able to join the countdownmypregnancy.com website and be able to STAY on it longer than a week.. ; )
> 
> I am on cd 20 I am guessing.. I usually have 26 day cycles so this one will probably be quite a bit longer than usual. I don't really know how hcg affects your ability to ovulate during a miscarriage. I am guessing if you have the hcg hormone in your body, it keeps you from o'ing?? Guess I should research it a bit.. Google is the devil though sometimes and you end up thinking your are due to die in the next 24 hours..
> 
> 
> Anywho... I hope everyone has a great New Year's Eve! I am gonna to pick myself a beautifully hot dress, strut around in it all day with heels and the whole sha-bang and show my baby an amazing beginning to this next year.. I am looking forward to it. Bud-Light and slow dancing and little kisses from my Bestie. I wish everyone a great New Year! and so many wonderful moments throughout the year!!

Angie~So sorry your still in turmoil! Hope the New Year brings you peace & answers! Thank you for your well wishes! 
AFM, I took my 1st Femara last night. Excited to get this cycle rolling & praying for some good Follicles, as well as sperm that swim straight & swift! Let's get this IUI cycle started! We have talked about the New Year & have decided, It's all or nothing for us in 2014...Either we get our bfp or we have to let it go. It's been over a year for us. I know we "hear" of those ladies who get their bfps after YEARS of trying or after they have given up & moved on, but for us this Journey has NOT been what we expected. I can not mentally or physically TTC indefinitely....So I told DH that either way, after 2014, either way it turns out, we are done & he agrees, but REALLY believes we WILL get a bfp in the next 3 cycles! lol Wish I had that certainty...But anyways, If God sees fit to surprise us on down the road so be it, but if we are not pregnant by the end of the year, then we will accept its just not going to meant to be....Fx'd that we all are pregnant or holding our Miracles in 2014!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think that is a great plan, Cupcake. Mine is somewhat the same. Either I will get pregnant and keep it with Prometrium, or I will just get pregnant and miscarry until either I lose the only tube I have, or a baby decides to stick. When I got my tubes untied, that was my all or nothing. Either I was gonna give it my all or I was gonna keep the money and take the best cruise in the world. I decided on the reversal. I will NEVER give up! 
I envy you your will-power. It takes much more strength to let something go than it does to obsess into oblivion over it. I am coming up shortly on two years since the reversal.. UGH!


----------



## stickybean4

Im with you on that obe Cupcake. TTC after my reversal really took a toll on us. After 4 years it was started to affect our marriage. So we said enough was enough and accepted we would never concieve. But two monthes after my four year tr annivetsary...I got pregant.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-Its not about willpower for me. I can't live the rest of my fertile years being sad when af shows, or worrying about the what ifs & I shouldn't do that just in case I COULD be pregnant, not to mention the ongoing costs...The projected $6000.00 has steadily creeped up since TR..... :( Emotionally I am not the strong one. I don't know how you do it! I would be a basket case by now. YOU are the strong one, the one who has the willpower. I'm almost at 14 months past TR & can't tell you how many times I have lost faith, shed tears & thought about giving up already & that was with us taking a break & NTNP the last 3 cycles! lol
Stickybean~That is encouraging to hear that bfps still come along even after 4 years! From the boards & articles I have seen they pretty much make me feel like that if it don't happen in the 1st year then it won't. :/ Hoping we are an exception to that rule.....Thanks for the support!


----------



## cj72

Merry Christmas ladies! I'm 11 dpo finishing my first femara cycle. Thought I had no side effects but had terrible headaches for 3 days after I finished taking it. Crazy rocky temps along with a cold after o'ing. Thought I I'd o'd very early but old femara fooled me and we bd'd the day AFTER o! Don't have much faith in this cycle but...usually AF is here tomorrow and woke up at 4:30 dying to pee and starving! Then went back to sleep and we up at 7 dying to pee again and my temp spiked higher than ever. Is it the femara?


----------



## ~Brandy~

CJ I have never really heard of anyone having side effects from Femara.. I know I didnt. Not to say it doesnt happen.

Lets just hope your PG and things are being whacky!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am on day 3 of Femara, just started having some dull cramping today.....Good Luck CJ!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I am on day 3 of Femara, just started having some dull cramping today.....Good Luck CJ!

What cycle days are you taking the femara? I cant remember is it 5 pills?


----------



## cupcakestoy

CD 4-8. Yes just 5 pills...


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> CD 4-8. Yes just 5 pills...

Oh! GL :) I cant wait to hear a great BFP report from everyone!


----------



## cj72

Might just be coincidence Brandy. How are you feeling!?Mine was days 3 through 7. Good luck Cupcake!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cj I am doing awesome! 

I will keep my Fx for you.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope you Ladies ALL get your bfp. I pray everyday. I pray we all do.

I also pray that is not true about the first year, Cupcake. I am almost at two years now. Even though I have had a bfp, I only stay pregnant long enough to see double lines and extra doctor visits to rub in my failure day after day. I have had two different 'periods' this month.. I had one from the 9th to the 12/13 and have had one this week from Thursday to current. This one has not really been red, but more of a rusty color, but it is aggravating. I have still not gotten my opks in the mail. I just figure I am not meant to be speeding along quite yet. I believe half my problem is I am so impatient. I hate waiting. I am more impatient since Daniel will be leaving at the end of the month.. UGH! I so wanted to be pregnant before I turned 35. My first loss was due at the end of January. It has been a hard month. I hope my progesterone is the issue. I know it's at least part of the issue with it being at 6.9.. If it is the issue, I am gonna try so hard to be thankful I found out and fixed my problem, and never look back at what I lost to get there. I mean, I know I would be grateful for a baby, but to lose so many over such a simple thing will make me want to look back and be angry sometimes and I don't want to be angry, just really grateful.. Now, if I have to eventually try IVF, I will not have a reason to look back and be anything but thankful... well if it works for me... I just want to wake up and be grateful.. No matter what life throws at me.
Now I am gonna go crochet my Mom an awesome earwarmer and take a bath and read The Hobbit.. 
God bless, and praying so hard for your cycles CJ and Cupcake.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie! I think the "year" rule gets thrown out there for those of us who haven't seen 2 lines in that time frame. I do know I have read of several successful pregnancies after that time line. Just hoping to add our own soon! I hate waiting too! I am definitely not very good at it! I think that is why we have set a deadline for "hardcore" ttc....Either way there is an end in site. It breaks my heart to think of not being able to see my dh holding his child, but at this point I have to realize that TR doesn't work for everyone, those stories seem to get ignored when starting this Journey & filled with hopes & dreams though...I know even when Dr.B told me my lengths & that I had a 50-60% shot I just KNEW we would get our Miracle in spite of it! Well here I am, 16th cycle......still waiting....*sigh....I pray that you get your keeper soon! Hold to your Faith sweetie!


----------



## cj72

Wondering if femara is going to lengthen my cycle? AF is due today and I usually cycle with my dad who started today. I have woken up starving the last few days but my temps took a dive today, so who knows. Thinking of you Angie! We ARE going to be bump buddies!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

CJ- Femara actually put my cycles right on target for the 29/30 day schedule... Clomid did the opposite and dragged my cycles out. Either your PG or it's med side effects! When are you testing?


----------



## cj72

I was going to skip testing. Felt like I was out. Wait for AF...but if I'm past 14 dpo (12 today) then I will test :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dull headaches last night & today.....ugh


----------



## cj72

Cd1. Cycle 39 here we go.


----------



## Trynfor5

Had my hcg drawn 12-27=78
12-30=241 and progesterone 18.69

Cannot believe it! No Clomid or anything this time! I will keep you ladies updated and keep checking in to see all the BFP's 2014 will surely bring! Sending lots of baby dust to all my TR sisters!!


----------



## stickybean4

Beautiful numbers trying. I also had my tr miracle in 2012. We are working on number 2. I have had 2 losses since then though.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had an ultrasound today. Freckle's DEFINITELY grown!
 



Attached Files:







Freckle11w2.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry af got you CJ! 2014 will be our turn sweetie! FX'D!!!!

Tryn~So far so good on your #'s! Hope you see your little bean in utero before long!

Sticky~Sorry to hear about your losses :( But Super Happy you have had 1 Miracle after TR! Hope you get your BFP, along with the rest of us in 2014! ;)

Brandi-Glad your little one is growing well!

AFM-Tonight is my last Femara....Still with dull headaches, but if it works I'll take it! lol Got scan schedule worked out, finally, US tech on call for a possible Sunday IUI! Ready to get this done, before I have a panic attack...& then we wait some more :/ Hate all this waiting....grrr 

Hope everyone has a Wonderful New Year filled with Joys beyond imagination!!! Baby Dust for all us still TTC!!! Good Luck to the momma's to be!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stickybean4

Good luck with your iui, Cupcake. Happy to see the babies are doing well Brandy and Brandi. How is your daughters pregnacy going Brandy. What an exciting year for you becoming a grandma and twin bb girls on the way. 

Happy New Years to all of you wonderful ladies..Hope 2014 brings us all little bundles of joys.


----------



## ~Brandy~

stickybean4 said:


> Good luck with your iui, Cupcake. Happy to see the babies are doing well Brandy and Brandi. How is your daughters pregnacy going Brandy. What an exciting year for you becoming a grandma and twin bb girls on the way.
> 
> Happy New Years to all of you wonderful ladies..Hope 2014 brings us all little bundles of joys.

Hers is going amazingly well because its completely uneventful which is great :happydance: She is having a baby BOY :) His name is Sylas! She is 19W due 5/22. I can't wait to meet him :cloud9:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, I LOVE his name!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I hope everyone has a happy and safe New Year!! Thank you for all the support in 2013 :) I would have never made it without my tubal reversal friends through this whole process.


----------



## jojo1972

Happy New Year ladies xxx


----------



## Kuawen

Happy New Years everyone! :flower:


----------



## cj72

Happy New Year to you all! I hope 2014 brings us all bfps :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope everyone's 1st day of 2014 was great! Day 4 of headaches here. Had nausea yesterday & my mouth is a dessert....:/ After hearing how femara is better than clomid, now I'm not so sure.....did have headaches & hot flashes with clomid too, but not as long as this....REALLY hoping for a miracle iui soon! Snow forecasted for us today, so off to work so I can make it back home before it hits! Have a good safe day ladies :)


----------



## cj72

We have 3 inches of snow in n Columbus! Visiting family this week. Cupcake, I had a 3-4 day headache too, but at least I wasn't the raging monster I am with clomid, lol :) Hope it gets better soon. Watch out...it made me o 2 days sooner than the norm!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the heads up! I'm supposed to start opks today & scan later so hope we catch it. Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes with Femara I O'd earlier than Clomid. Thats why I loved it because it made my cycles much more even.

I would O around 12-14 instead of 18-20! Which also made my LP correct and stay at about 12-14 days as well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm usually a 13-14 ovulater LoL have O'd a couple cycles on CD 16 but not common...guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## jojo1972

Hi ladies, I don't come on here often as I never get the time anymore with the 2 little ones to run around after. Callum has been diagnosed as Autistic which we knew he would be, but he's making brilliant progress and receiving lots of help. Alyssa is just a gorgeous happy baby girl bless her, and I'm going to be a granny in July this year! And I'm also pregnant with our 3rd TR baby which will also be born in July. I have to have a C-section this time so will be having my tubes taken away at the same time. 3 babies is more than enough for us and they will all be under the age 3 too so hard work ahead of us but we are happy :happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Happy New Year's Ladies


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats on your TR baby jojo! When are you due? I'm due July 21


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! 3 TR babies! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Jojo!!

I must say though I cringe anytime someone mentions their tubes. I will murder the next person that even considers touching mine LOL 

After what I went through to get here who knows I might want another when I am 60 lol


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats Jojo! Your story gives me so much hope :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to share I was so excited 

I went to sears and they had party dresses clearanced in the infant section for 8.40 after in store discounts! I bought these 2 in size 6m and the other one in 9m Make good picture dresses too.

https://www.sears.com/youngland-infan...&blockType=G12

https://www.sears.com/american-prince...&blockType=G33


They have little bloomers under them they are adorable!


I do amateur photography so I cant wait to doll them all up and pose them for their scrapbooks/baby books!


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone and happy new year. I haven't been on in a while. Congrats to all the bfp's. February is coming up quick, can't wait for the 19th so I can start this journey all over. May god bless us all!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> Hello everyone and happy new year. I haven't been on in a while. Congrats to all the bfp's. February is coming up quick, can't wait for the 19th so I can start this journey all over. May god bless us all!!!

How exciting!! 

After our twins are born we will be rejoining the TTC world as well. This time though it will be back to trying naturally instead of IVF once my period returns.

FX you will get yours quickly!


----------



## crystal69uk

Huge CONGRATULATIONS Jojo x x My loyal and supportive bnb friend. Much love and best wishes to you and your gorgeous family. X you give us hope and inspiration x:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats JoJo on baby#3!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello Ladies! I thought I'd drop in and share some pictures of my lovely little rotten princess!!! She is with her older brother and sister. I can't believe she will be 9 months old in a few days! Lots of Baby dust to you all!
 



Attached Files:







Giggles.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









cuddles.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1









Sisters.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1









Chewy Phone.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown, beautiful children!
I havent been on in awhile. My son is home on leave and has been here for a few weeks so hes kept me busy! He leaves tomorrow morning. Its always heartbreaking when he leaves..
Im glad to see so much good things have happened for you ladies since Ive been gone. It gives me hope and inspiration but I must say its getting so frustrating cause nothing seems to be normal with me... i can see where you are coming from, Cupcake when you have set a deadline. Its consuming our lives and even though I want it more than anything, it gets so hard sometimes to just keep up.
I went for my yearly Pap a few weeks ago and everything was normal but she said my uterus was what she called up and up, meaning it was going to be a really hard trip for the sperm and tricky and suggested to raise my bottom for 15-20 after sex, which I had already been doing.
I have a really hard time catching my LH surge. Last month I caught it on cycle day 10 and it was positive for 3 days which was very strange for me. This month I havent caught it yet and Im on cycle day 14. I just finished round 5 of clomid 100 mg. i had pain yesterday like O pains in my right side and some mild cramping in my tummy. This morning the hubby and I had sex first thing, I piled myself up on my big pillow and laid there for about an hour watching tv. Ive never stayed up there that long. LOL, anyway about an hour ago I had some spotting when I went to the bathroom pink/light red. I shouldnt be anywhere near starting my period and I would think it would be way too early for implantation bleeding? Any suggestions? Im driving myself Crazy!! No positive pregnancy test or LH at this time.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I haven't been responding much, I have been reading though. My dad passed away Christmas day after a 6 year long fight with cancer. He was suffering so bad at the end though. It is horrible to not be able to call him up anymore, we will miss him so much, but he is no longer suffering. 

Llawson, some women spot during O at times.

I had a few responses to post, but my brain is not functioning right now so I will respond later. I just wanted to pop in and say hi and Happy New years! :hugs:


----------



## LLawson

So sorry to hear about your dad passing Galvan.


----------



## ~Brandy~

:hugs:Thinking of you and your family Galvan


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SO sorry to hear of your dad passing, Galvan :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Galvan. Prayers for you & your family~~~~~


I had "O" spotting last cycle, which was a 1st for me. Was told that it happens at times, when you have a strong Ovulation & Good Follicle??? Not sure that is the case, but either way it didn't matter....*sigh :/


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs:Sorry about your Loss Galvan. Hugs Hun.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, how long did the spotting last? Im still spotting today with alot of cm mixed in. My temp has never raised yet so thats throwing me for a loop. I figure if I ovulated it would have been Friday night when I was hurting? Not hurting now or cramping but just spotting?
Happy New Year everyone! I hope 2014 brings the best for all of you sweet ladies!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

It last a couple of days but not consistently. Would come & go. Just small amounts....light pink in color....


----------



## ~Brandy~

I spotted alot with clomid and Femara. Dr said it was of strong ovulation and or more than 1 follicle bursting. Fx for both!


----------



## cj72

JO!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! You cannot imagine how big the smile on my face is right now! And congratulations on becoming a granny in July!

Galvan, I am so sorry to hear about your dad. My heart is with you.

good luck to all you ladies out there still TTC! let's keep the faith!

Afm...not much anything going on here. I will be starting acupuncture at the end of this month in preparation for my injectable cycle which also starts the end of this month. Send some baby dust my way!


----------



## LLawson

Well, Im doing much more than spotting now. At times it is more than my regular period (which arent real heavy anymore). Seems to be alot when I wipe and very bright red. Im not cramping so I would think ifit was a period or miscarriage I would?
My doctor isnt back in until Tuesday. Do you ladies think this is something to be worried about? The only thing that scares me is the chances for tubal pregnancies but if it were that, I would think I would be having some type of pain wouldnt I?
I appreciate all the help, Im not one to go to the doctor for little things and it helps knowing someone else has been through it but I dont want it to be soething serious and ignore it
Thanks!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm not sure what it could be....sorry...I'm on CD 13 & expected a + opk yesterday or today, especially on femara...but no + yet? Did have bad cramping yesterday but I've always caught my surge in the afternoon....hmm I have O'd as late as CD 16 a couple of times when I did clomid, so maybe just going to be late O again....oh well I guess all is I can do at this point is to wait....have I told you how bad I hate waiting on stuff???? LoL


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Ive only been on Clomid, he doesnt want to try anything else just yet. Not sure why? Ive been on 5 cycles and Ive had some really late Os and some very early ones. As early as cycle day 10 which I thought was crazy! I hope this one is a late one for you and you still get it.
Im feeling like Im on a period now so Ill be calling maybe my regular doc tomorrow since the other one is out until Tuesday.


----------



## Trynfor5

Trynfor5 said:


> Had my hcg drawn 12-27=78
> 12-30=241 and progesterone 18.69
> 
> Cannot believe it! No Clomid or anything this time! I will keep you ladies updated and keep checking in to see all the BFP's 2014 will surely bring! Sending lots of baby dust to all my TR sisters!!

Had my final hcg draw 1-2=1,419 Yay!
Go to the doctor 1-9 with sonogram soon to follow. Be back to update soon!!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats awesome congrats tryn!


----------



## stickybean4

Yay..Tryin those are awesome numbers


----------



## GalvanBaby

Llawson, that sounds like me the first cyce I used Clomid. I spotted a lot then around CD13, I had AF like bleeding for 2 days then back to spotting, it stopped when I Oed. If you worried, I would call your FS though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Great news Tryn! Excited for US results!!!

AFM~cd 14 still negative Opk....Grrrr I have never O'd later than cd 16 so I'm hoping for a + tomorrow...Starting to wonder if I somehow missed it....Guess we'll find out soon :/ How's everyone else doing? Snow & freezing to death here Ugh.....I hate Winter!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Going down to -38C (-33F) here tomorrow...and that is the HIGH for the day. Gonna be a cold one and they are NOT cancelling schools!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, I hate winter too. It is usually not freezing here in Monterrey in the winter. Today it is 41F high and got down to 30F lasdt night. Snow is forecasted for tonight. GRRR I hate being cold. The houses here are not built for cold weather and neither are the heaters. We have electric heaters because it usually only gets down to the mid 40's at night and 60-70 during the day so heat isn't needed. Today however, we have the heaters on and the oven and it is still cool in here. I am workig with my blanket over my legs and my fingers cold. \we went to buy a heater yesterday when we realized it was going to rerally be cold, but the kind we needed was sold out. I will definitely be buying minisplits which are sort of like central heat and air, but there is a box for erach room this year. I bought A/C's and had been fine for 3 years. Mother nature has a snese of humor for real!! LOL

Trying, congrats! Great numbers!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Holy $hit I would die if I had to live somewhere that got down to -33.. I hope you're kiddding.

It's 41 here and I have the heat pump set to 72 and I still feel like I am going to freeze to death :( I refused to leave to go to the store earlier because it was cold!

I seriously need to move to the equator.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me too Brandy! I have been begging OH to move further south in Mexico. December 2012, we went to Tabasco and it was 95 during the day there! I loved it!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Me too Brandy! I have been begging OH to move further south in Mexico. December 2012, we went to Tabasco and it was 95 during the day there! I loved it!!!

The cold is completely useless... no one does anything and if they do they arent enjoying what they are doing LOL.

I could use like 80's in the day and 70's at night. 10 degree shift is about all I care to see... Really I am not asking for too much :haha: :blush:

Until this whole IVF TTC fiasco we would go to Kauai twice a year so I would look forward to that.. But I have been grounded by the doctors for a year now and I have had complete withdrawls from anything that resembles a tropical climate.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wish I was kidding. My heat is at 80 right now and it's freezing in my living room. Here's the current temp in F, and our short term forecast, now calling for -36F
 



Attached Files:







current.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2









short.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I wish I was kidding. My heat is at 80 right now and it's freezing in my living room. Here's the current temp in F, and our short term forecast, now calling for -36F

That's just absolutely insane.. I would take all the children and build a fort in the living room and cuddle for warmth!

My poor husband would find me with our survival kit out and wrapped in every one of his emergency heat reflecting blankets that is in it :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

~Brandy~ said:


> The cold is completely useless... no one does anything and if they do they arent enjoying what they are doing LOL.

Oh, I don't know about that...there's already a meme going around Facebook showing a picture of a snow storm with the date January 5, 2014, and underneath, a nursery full of babies with the date October 5, 2014, lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like a plan Brandi. LOL

OH wanted to move to Canada in 2010. I told him that I would stay in the Spring, SUmmer, and early Fall, but Winter would be spent in Mexico or GA. LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Canadian weather is weird. It's insanely hot in the summer and insanely cold in the winter...Spring and Fall are just filled with construction, and can go either way, lol
 



Attached Files:







1545771_10152513735709115_221941654_n.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like Monterrey weather. Here it is 110-120F (40-45C) from April to October and December to February usually 50-65F (10-20C).


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey chicks! 
I want to start out by saying that I am very sorry to hear about your Daddy, Galvan. I am glad that you find solace in knowing his pain is finally ended. My prayers go to your family...

Tryin, those are good numbers!
Brandy, I hope the little ladies are doing well and your daughters little man..

AFM, I am in the ovulation process. I have been gearing up for the past few days. I am still waiting on my opks but don't seem like they are ever gonna get here. I called my doctor today and she mailed me out my prescription. I can't tell which side I am o'ing from.. I don't really care. We are 'trying'... I am praying. I get to finally mark progesterone off my 'it's not that' list. Well, as soon as I can conceive again... I am exactly 12 days past my second bleed of this past month. I guess that was my period and my cycle has fixed itself. I almost always ovulate on cd13.. I should really o tonight/morning... I am hoping to get my tests in the mail today. I am so glad to finally get this cycle finished. 
I am praying for everyone!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you catch a sticky eggie, Angie. You so deserve it, hun!!!

Galvan, I'd kill (maybe my ex?) for 10-20C weather right about now.


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL Brandi, kme to right now!!

Angie, I am praying that these prescriptions are what you need to get your rainbvow baby! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is 36F (2C) here right now and supposed to get down to 29F (-2) tonight yuck!!! I haven't hadf to deal with weather this cold in 3 years! :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol, I'll trade you. Hope you can stay warm tonight


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Canadian weather is weird. It's insanely hot in the summer and insanely cold in the winter...Spring and Fall are just filled with construction, and can go either way, lol

Yes, they say "When there is frost on the pumpkins its time for dickey dunkin" 

So innapropriate and juvenile of me :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I am thinking of you always and hoping that you can catch that egg. I hope that it's something as simple as taking progesterone that will get you that LO :) Sometimes the smallest things make the biggest difference.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Officially "0" here in Tennessee now. Yuck! Not been this cold since like 1992... Angie - Hope you have good luck with progesterone & get your thb!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll take summer any time now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Me too girl!!! LoL


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Officially "0" here in Tennessee now. Yuck! Not been this cold since like 1992... Angie - Hope you have good luck with progesterone & get your thb!!!

ROFL that sucks... I had to check the temperature of freezer today and it was at 0 exactly! Sheesh so it's like living in my freezer..... Literally :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is only down to 33f so far here. It is slowly dropping. :( I feel bad complaining about 30 degrees when it is wayyy below 0 everywhere else. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

I think we will get up to 19 today, but back up to the 50s by the weekend....crazy weather!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I haven't really noticed a drop in the temperature here in Washington. It's about 45 degrees.. I am sure it gets colder at night, but I sleep with a fan on at night so I freeze my butt off anyway. I know I have been praying the last few nights for the elderly that might be suffering in this weather. I have been without water and power before and it's awful.

I o'd sometime yesterday night/early am... My test this morning is on it's way down.. I was so blessed to get my opks yesterday in the mail and got a positive result so I could be sure I was o'ing. I would have spent all the rest of my cycle wondering if I truly ovulated, or was wasting my Prometrium. The nurse said for me to take it as soon as I get a positive pregnancy test. I want to take it before because I want to make sure my lining is right BEFORE I get pregnant. Do you guys think that would be o.k.?? I am nervous.. I am pretty sure I o'd from my left side.. If there is any truth to the 'more fertile after miscarriage' idea, then I should be a superstar of fertility.. I am ready to have a baby now.. I am gonna do this crap. I am sick of failing. I am gonna be pregnant and I am gonna keep my next pregnancy. I have had back ache all day.. and my left side is tender and sore, I am assuming from the small cyst she said I had.. I am going to start aspirin soon.. I feel that it's best for me because of my blood clots.. I am feeling so confident. I am pretty sure that I am gonna get to have a baby this year.. Whether it be from my own or with IVF, I am gonna be having me some young'uns... 
God bless! I hope everyone is well and staying warm.. Thanks everybody for the well wishes about conceiving.. I appreciate them!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I haven't really noticed a drop in the temperature here in Washington. It's about 45 degrees.. I am sure it gets colder at night, but I sleep with a fan on at night so I freeze my butt off anyway. I know I have been praying the last few nights for the elderly that might be suffering in this weather. I have been without water and power before and it's awful.
> 
> I o'd sometime yesterday night/early am... My test this morning is on it's way down.. I was so blessed to get my opks yesterday in the mail and got a positive result so I could be sure I was o'ing. I would have spent all the rest of my cycle wondering if I truly ovulated, or was wasting my Prometrium. The nurse said for me to take it as soon as I get a positive pregnancy test. I want to take it before because I want to make sure my lining is right BEFORE I get pregnant. Do you guys think that would be o.k.?? I am nervous.. I am pretty sure I o'd from my left side.. If there is any truth to the 'more fertile after miscarriage' idea, then I should be a superstar of fertility.. I am ready to have a baby now.. I am gonna do this crap. I am sick of failing. I am gonna be pregnant and I am gonna keep my next pregnancy. I have had back ache all day.. and my left side is tender and sore, I am assuming from the small cyst she said I had.. I am going to start aspirin soon.. I feel that it's best for me because of my blood clots.. I am feeling so confident. I am pretty sure that I am gonna get to have a baby this year.. Whether it be from my own or with IVF, I am gonna be having me some young'uns...
> God bless! I hope everyone is well and staying warm.. Thanks everybody for the well wishes about conceiving.. I appreciate them!

Angie- Looking back at my calendar from FS it says to begin the progesterone 48 hours post ovulation. Whether there is any significance in that I dont know thats just how I was instructed during medicated and or monitored cycles.

Fx for you! You've got this girl ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

My Dr. Told me to start at 3dpo just in case I got a bfp after iui. Angie, hope you get your bfp keeper. You are fertile myrtle so I'm sure you will get your bfp & thb soon! :) AFM-I'm thinking I somehow missed my surge. Still - opk at CD 15. Testing again tomorrow but pretty sure im past O. Looking back I think I O'd Sunday. Not sure how I missed a + Tho. Anyways got a call into my Dr. To see if he still wants me yo go in Monday for cd21 progesterone to verify O. I do know next cycle I'm asking for a trigger so we have better control. Feel like I screwed up & we missed out on another cycle :/ Come on cycle #17!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> My Dr. Told me to start at 3dpo just in case I got a bfp after iui. Angie, hope you get your bfp keeper. You are fertile myrtle so I'm sure you will get your bfp & thb soon! :) AFM-I'm thinking I somehow missed my surge. Still - opk at CD 15. Testing again tomorrow but pretty sure im past O. Looking back I think I O'd Sunday. Not sure how I missed a + Tho. Anyways got a call into my Dr. To see if he still wants me yo go in Monday for cd21 progesterone to verify O. I do know next cycle I'm asking for a trigger so we have better control. Feel like I screwed up & we missed out on another cycle :/ Come on cycle #17!!!

My surges tended to be short and I would miss it sometimes too with the OPK's. When you are in your most fertile window do you test more than 1x per day? 

I thought I just wasnt ovulating but they would run tests around cd21 and or do an u/s and see that I o'd I just didn't find it in time. I had to start testing around 10am and 8pm for about 5 days each cycle... usually the OPK's that I did catch during that time were the evening ones!


But it's hard because I would have to go hours without drinking or the bathroom :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

I did twice a day like 5-6am then 1-3 pm from cd10. I ALWAYS got my + in the afternoons, so unless its the femara or a fluke thing idk what happened ? I'm aggravated & confused but not too upset surprisingly. Dh's meds have increased his drive lately & I suck at resisting so not sure how good his counts would have been. I did get exposed tho so I guess 3-5% chance is better than 0!!!;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I did twice a day like 5-6am then 1-3 pm from cd10. I ALWAYS got my + in the afternoons, so unless its the femara or a fluke thing idk what happened ? I'm aggravated & confused but not too upset surprisingly. Dh's meds have increased his drive lately & I suck at resisting so not sure how good his counts would have been. I did get exposed tho so I guess 3-5% chance is better than 0!!!;)

It only takes 1 :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd for Super Sperm!!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got the prescription today and if I am reading it right, it is 14 pills 100mg. I really think I should take them everyday starting about Thursday of this week.. I would have to find some way to explain the disobeying of the docs orders if I take the pills already. I really think that progesterone is my issue.. I know I should not get my hopes up. I know I might be setting myself up for massive disappointment. I wish I had faith even as small as a mustard seed and then maybe I really could do whatever I put my mind to. 
I am gonna start the pills on Thursday. I will tell the doctor that I did not know when to start taking them so I read online to start them after ovulation. If I do not get a positive pregnancy test this month, I will quit the pills on 13dpo.. I always get my period early morning on 13dpo. If the medicine messes up my cycle a little, it's no big deal cause I won't be able to try next month anyway..
I am crampy already.. I should have enough pills to make it to about 4 days past my period, if I get that far.. I am hoping I get that far and I don't have to wait until March.. I hate waiting.. It will make the first of the year more difficult since my love will be gone and no baby-making either. UGH! Too much going on here..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Is there any refills on it Angie? 

Thats what I would do ;) I would just say oh I thought I was suppose to use them after ovulation!

Are they vaginal capsules or oral? Mine looked oral but they specifically said vaginal hehe


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Galvan! I finally stopped spotting. I bled up until yesterday afternoon and then started spotting and finally stopped so that was about 4 days.
I did call the doctor Monday but he was in surgery all day and his nurse said it sounded like a period and to mark it on my chart and email it to him. He emailed me back about 10 Monday night and said he did not think it was a period and he erased that and to keep charting until I start again? He said if I did not have alot of horrible cramping then it was nothing to worry about? He didnt say if he thought it was Ovulation bleeding or what.... Sometimes I get so discouraged!
Ive had an almost positive Lh for about 2 days now but Its not a true positive yet.
Cupcake, dont stop testing yet cause I had a really late one once. Im thinking it was cycle day 21. Ill have to look it up. Also, My doctor told me to never test for LH in the early morning. He told me to do it no earlier than 10-11am but the best time was between 1-8 pm. I dont know what the reason is but thats what I was told. Most of the positives I have caught were in the evening.


----------



## LLawson

Oh and its been cold here in Kentucky!! It was -7 Monday with a windchill of -35 and yesterday it was 1 with a windchill of -16.... Today is supposed to be a high of 29 last time I checked it was 15. We were supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow but didnt get enough to even cover anything. I was disappointed in that. I hate the cold but if its going to be cold, it would make it nice to have some snow to look at. I keep my thermostat on 68 and the last few days it feels like 78 and we are sweating? Im afraid to lower it cause theres been alot of power outages here and I would hate to let my house get cold and then lose electric. I just thought it was very strange to be so cold outside and so warm at 68


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm going to test later today & tomorrow then out of town. Going to get labs Monday...


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson~I meant to tell you alot of people that report Ovulation spotting get it a day or 2 before actual O day. so fx'd that's what is going on :)

AFM~SOOO Glad I tested this afternoon!!! Got a Smiley face about 30 mins ago! Got a call in to see if we can still make it in tomorrow afternoon for our IUI!!! So excited! (as weird as that is :/) LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> LLawson~I meant to tell you alot of people that report Ovulation spotting get it a day or 2 before actual O day. so fx'd that's what is going on :)
> 
> AFM~SOOO Glad I tested this afternoon!!! Got a Smiley face about 30 mins ago! Got a call in to see if we can still make it in tomorrow afternoon for our IUI!!! So excited! (as weird as that is :/) LOL

haha there you go!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm in shock! lol Never imagined femara would delay O by 4 days! Geez!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome cupcakestoy! Clomid made me O 5 days later than normal once! FXed!! Maybe this is a great sign from above!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sure do hope so! With Clomid, I did 3 cycles, 1 cycle I O'd on cd 16 the other 2 were right on time....Just odd to me lol Thanks for the well wishes :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yay for catching your O Cupcake!! I hope this IUI is your bfp!
Brandy, it doesn't say on the prescription if they're oral or vaginal. I read the vaginal ones are better? I also read that the oral ones can be taken vaginally? I am flippin scared to death... Now that the moment is here and I have the opportunity to find out if this has been my issue all along, I am scared to find out it might not be the only thing.. Plus, my baby is hoping we did good this month since he will be gone next month and that puts us at waiting until my March cycle to try again.. I can live with disappointment, but it sure sucks disappointing my love.. I won't be telling anyone this time.. I can't deal with it anymore.. I will only be telling you ladies if I am blessed again.. I just don't want anyone else to know.. I mean, I do want everyone to know, but I don't want anyone to know anymore how I am such a constant failure.. My hubby's ex posted a photo the other day of my hubby's kids.. He hasn't seen one since he was 6 months old, or the little girl ever, but pays 1800 a month child support.. She rubs it in constantly that I am a failure and she is superior to me because she has two alive and I have 4 losses. That stings quite a bit, especially since my hubby's little girl is gorgeous and looks like his little twin! Women can be so tough sometimes.. I don't want to fail anymore and sad to say that her spitefulness is among the reasons why I don't want to fail anymore.. Trying to have a baby after a reversal is so hard sometimes.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I'm in shock! lol Never imagined femara would delay O by 4 days! Geez!

I hope that the delay in the O process means a bigger/healthier egg!! With the IUI you will get those guys right to it :) 

FX they get you in


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Yay for catching your O Cupcake!! I hope this IUI is your bfp!
> Brandy, it doesn't say on the prescription if they're oral or vaginal. I read the vaginal ones are better? I also read that the oral ones can be taken vaginally? I am flippin scared to death... Now that the moment is here and I have the opportunity to find out if this has been my issue all along, I am scared to find out it might not be the only thing.. Plus, my baby is hoping we did good this month since he will be gone next month and that puts us at waiting until my March cycle to try again.. I can live with disappointment, but it sure sucks disappointing my love.. I won't be telling anyone this time.. I can't deal with it anymore.. I will only be telling you ladies if I am blessed again.. I just don't want anyone else to know.. I mean, I do want everyone to know, but I don't want anyone to know anymore how I am such a constant failure.. My hubby's ex posted a photo the other day of my hubby's kids.. He hasn't seen one since he was 6 months old, or the little girl ever, but pays 1800 a month child support.. She rubs it in constantly that I am a failure and she is superior to me because she has two alive and I have 4 losses. That stings quite a bit, especially since my hubby's little girl is gorgeous and looks like his little twin! Women can be so tough sometimes.. I don't want to fail anymore and sad to say that her spitefulness is among the reasons why I don't want to fail anymore.. Trying to have a baby after a reversal is so hard sometimes.

I hear you Angie :( It can really take an emotional toll on us.... As much as we dont want to care what others think and do we still will let it bother us to a point... atleast I do and it drives me insane. I think it's just part of human nature. Girls can be the worst to man are we nasty mean sometimes :( 

I ask about the capsules because mine didn't say either and they were in capsules with white powder that looked like pills.... But then when I called she said no I told you that they are not oral they are for vaginal use only and to put in place near the cervix :dohh:

If I was you I would follow whatever instruction they gave you but if in doubt just call either the pharmacy or the doctors office and ask.


----------



## LLawson

Thats Awesome Cupcake! Im still testing and hope I get mine. My temp is low 97.4 the last few days but thats usually about what it is when I do O. So hopefully it will still happen!
Angie, I know exactly what you are saying! I dont want anyone to even know Im trying that way theres less stress on me! I dont want people asking me about it all the time either cause that stresses me out! LOL, I Love talking to you ladies though cause I know you are all going through the same thing or have been through it! You Ladies are keeping me sane!
Goodluck to you all! I hope 2014 is the baby year for us all!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well Ladies, this time tomorrow I will be inseminated!!!! LOL The things that bring us TR girls joy!!!:wacko: lol I'm excited, nervous & scared all at once! Want to believe this will at least give us a close to normal chance at conceiving, but not wanting to get my hopes to high & get crushed if doesn't work 1st time, which I have read most don't....ugh Deeeep breath & pass the xanax please lol Just going to be happy in the moment that we will have an actual chance of a BFP for the 1st time in 16 cycles since TR!!! Come on tubes, don't fail me now!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Angie~ It will be ok. It seems we have to cross things off our lists 1 at a time after TR. It takes so much more effort to have a baby now than it did 15 years ago! Take the plunge & give it your all. If not then all your left with is grief & regrets. Hugs Sweetie & baby dust with tons of luck & prayers for us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson~I sure do wish i had kept my big mouth shut about TR!!! The only people that DON'T Know are his mom & dad.....long story there lol But yes, it does get old with people always asking how its going. Heck I think all the girls at work can tell me when to expect O day :/ lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was glad that I didn't say anything about my TR. The only ones that really knew were my 2 kids and my MIL/FIL.. I didn't try to hide it I just am a pretty private person IRL so it's just never came up.

When people ask about my pregnancy even now alot of times I just avoid any of their questions I just share it on here to get it off my chest.

How I get knocked up I think is my own business and I didn't really feel like having people that dont know my cycles asking constantly if I was pregnant or not yet.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Im so excited for you! I wish you the best tomorrow! My husband mentioned me talking to the doctor about trying this soon (IUI) but my doctor is on his course as to what he thinks I need to do... If I wait its free! If I dont and go somewhere else, Ill have to pay. Is that very expensive? Im tired of waiting and by all means not getting any younger! It will only be a year in February since the surgery and weve only got to try about 9 or 10 cycles. Do you think Im pushing it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL I am not sure where you're at but I did IUI here in Oregon and the actual injection of the sperm cost me about 350 for the procedure. This included the collection of the SA, the wash, and the injection.

Depending on your insurance and how your doctors would bill the insurance they might cover some of it. They also can sometimes cover the ultrasounds for monitoring egg follicle development.

Mine had an exclusion for it but ended up paying because the doctor just billed the U/S as a standard ovary check like OB/GYN visit but I did pay for the actual IUI procedure.


----------



## cupcakestoy

My OB/gyn is doing mine in his office. We don't have any REs close. 2-3 hrs away. He only charges 100.00 for iui, follicle scans are 125.00 insurance usually will cover scans & labs. Of course trigger & meds are extra. But compared to 1000.00-2000.00/ with an RE I won't complain even at 400.00 a cycle...


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> My OB/gyn is doing mine in his office. We don't have any REs close. 2-3 hrs away. He only charges 100.00 for iui, follicle scans are 125.00 insurance usually will cover scans & labs. Of course trigger & meds are extra. But compared to 1000.00-2000.00/ with an RE I won't complain even at 400.00 a cycle...

Ya that too is a better deal. Mine was with a RE which I should of checked with my Gyno first I am sure she would have done it too.

Since he isnt an RE does he have a lab there to do the sperm wash or is he just injecting the full specimen? 

(sorry im prying you can tell me to bug off)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy- He does have a lab. He told me the procedure, something about spinning it down & the strongest will swim to the top. Then he sucks them up in some kind of "friendly" solution & does the IUI. I worried about washing too, since I've heard it can cause infection if they aren't separated from the other stuff in semen. Haven't had a chance to google lol so not sure on the technical terms :winkwink:


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - My OB/GYN does IUI in office as well, but he uses the local RE office (it's a huge practice apparently) to do the sperm wash, so we would have to pay them for that, and then pay my doctor for the IUI. Since we'd have to pay out of pocket for the IUI, we get a 40% discount if we pay in full the same day, and that's only like $155. I'm not sure how much the sperm wash costs, but I know the total cost would be less than $500. We may do it in April or something. I keep changing my mind, but DH is on board with IUI.

CD1 here. Not really a surprise with all the sickness in the house. Maybe I can have a bfp for Valentine's Day.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn & Jojo...huge congrats on the BFPs:hugs: so happy to see new TR babies on the way:happydance: hope the pregnancies are smooth sailing;)

MommaB, love the pics of your kids;) I'm sure your older kiddos love having a baby around. I know mine would certainly love it! :flower:

Brandy & Brandi, so glad your babies are growing and healthy:hugs:

Cupcake, I hope this IUI brings your BFP:hugs: I can understand how you would have all those emotions:haha:

Angie, hoping you finally get a little one that stays put:hugs:

LLawson, hope you O soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oops...hit send too soon. 

Navy, fx'd for a Valentines BFP:hugs:

Galvan, I'm so sorry for the loos of your Dad:cry::hugs:

Cj, hope you're doing well!:hugs:

Afm, took a total break this cycle. AF arrived on my 39th Bday...12/18..such a nice gift..lol! I decided I was tired of the stress of TTC right now. I know time is NOT on my side, but I'm sick of basing my everyday decisions around where I am in my cycle:dohh:. I also needed to prepare for a 10 week business trip and take care of year end things in our business. SO, no temping, no opks, no pre-seed, no timed BD'ing...just relaxing this cycle. IT'S BEEN GREAT!! I've loved every moment of it..lol!
I have some decisions to make...continue in the NTNP mode or see the RE, since I'm down here where he is for the next 8 weeks. I feel like I have no energy to start new procedures with the RE. I know that sounds lazy...but I'm truly TIRED of 3 straight years of TTC with not even a glimmer of hope. I don't even know when AF will start, but I'll have to decide if I want to schedule an HSG...at the very least. For now, I'm rooting for all of you gals:kiss::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- I know where you are emotionally and stress wise. I was ready to throw in the towel at exactly the 3 year mark.. I essentially did I stopped checking or testing at all. I went traveling with the girls for a while relaxed and that next month I missed my period! I didn't even notice until I was a week late. I ended up losing that pregnancy but that loss kicked me back into TTC mode with a vengance.


But I was so ready just to let it go. If thats how you feel it might be good for a while you never know what will happen. I wish you the best with the next 10 weeks and all the shows you will be doing!


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I wish you the best of luck in whatever you decide to do. Im tired of this and its only been 11 months since my surgery. I couldnt imagine 3 years. Im older than you too! I just turned 43 on the 15th of December so time is definetely not on my side. If something doesnt happen soon, Im going to push to try something else.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my medicine today. It is oral and I am gonna take it orally.. The doc also gave me some prenatals.. I started taking them today but they have iron and iron makes me bleed. I think I will take them every other day. I ordered a couple of pregnancy tests today. I also will start taking the progesterone tonight. I am a little worried about taking them since I have a history of blood clots, but what'cha gonna do?? It's either miscarry till the end of time, or take chances... I think my chances of being pregnant this time are pretty high. I have such a strong sense of smell the last 2 days and white discharge that isn't normal for me.. I am at cd3 so it is truly too early to say and I am just building myself up, but if ya can't be positive then the wait will kill ya.. : ) Getting a start on boosting myself.. Also, I got offered a job on the Air Force post we live on.. I am pretty excited about that. I will be peeing on stuff as soon as I get some tests in the mail. I really have about 9/10 days left before I really should test.. I might start wasting the opks I just got in the mail..
Pray for me anyone that prays, that this progesterone works for me and I get to face a whole pregnancy.. or pray for me to be strong and trust in the God I love..
Well, I hope everyone is good.
You should push yourself to see your RE while you are near, Faith.. Especially if you are not near there often.. Kind of like doing college homework.. Darned if it don't suck, but when it's done, it wasn't so bad, and something good might come of it..
I am especially praying for you Cupcake since your IUI was supposed to be today. I sure hope first time's all it takes..


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will send good vibes your way Angie! FX this is it for you ;) Thats good the progesterone is oral it's much easier that way way less mess ;) 

Thats awesome about the job.. is it full time? You're still doing some schooling too arent you? Be careful not to stretch yourself too thin and get stressed.


Cupcake I cant wait to hear an update from you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well I'm inseminated!!! Had some pain with catch insertion but not bad. Dh got to inject the swimmers LoL Still with dull cramps & feel full but no spotting. Will start prometrium tomorrow. Hoping we made a baby, but staying grounded as I know the odds of success are not great 1st round. Just happy to feel like we actually have a chance now!!!! 

Faith- Glad to hear from you! Even though I have only been TTC about half as long as you I get the whole tired of TTC thing. Its so frustrating. I wish you peace with whichever path you take! I know this year is our Hale Mary so to speak. LoL All or nothing then we move on! Hugs girl!


Angie - Good luck & baby dust!!!!


----------



## LLawson

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ll-Did you O yet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just typed up a super long post and it did not post. I hate when that happens. Here is the summary:

Thanks Faith, I would go to the RE while there because you could regret it once home. Good luck!

Cupcakestoy, Good luck!!
Angie, I am praying that this progesterone is all you need for your rainbow baby!

Llawson, Oed yet?

AFM, 11 or 12DPO. Sore BBs and in love with spicy fruity candy. We only BDeed 1 time, but not too sure how close to O it was. I don't really remember, btu I think it was right before. I have very little hope for this cycle because I never get pregnant even with full TTC. :( Next cycle is full TTC.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh FX for you Cupcake and Galvan!!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Faith....I will continue to pray for you! Beat things come to those who wait, so I am sure one day soon you are going to have a pretty special surprise! Don't pose hope, this time I didn't need Clomid or opks or anything! 

Had a sonogram today....baby is very small, couldnt see much, but saw the little flickering of the heartbeat!!! They put me at exactly 6 weeks and due September 5th. I have a small subchorionic bleed, but had that with Gianna too and it resolved on its own.

Thanks for the well wishes!! Praying for a great year filled with BFPs!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have seven classes this semester Brandy.. I am trying to finish this year since I just transferred out of that AWFUL management junk and into an Associate in Science.. I got 17 classes left and I want to get done this year so I am scheduled for 7 this semester and 4 in the summer and the rest at the end of the year. I fixed it like that before I got this offer cause it wasn't expected. The job is classed as 'flexible' since it is a gov job and we all know that the gov don't wanna offer too many benefits.. I don't mind about that since we have almost full coverage insurance anyway. I am worried about the college stuff though cause I can't fall behind in that. I gotta be able to have a career when we get done here. It is more important to me than anything else but baby-making right now cause it is the only thing that will better the future. The job is nice, but it will only better us temporarily, my college will do that permanently. I will see how long I can handle it before I go Postal.. I will struggle through it as long as I can..
Now.. Cupcake.... Yay for hubby doing the IUI.. That was nice of your OB.. symbolic and sweet.. Was it you that thought of it, or is your OB a woman cause no way some man came up with that all on his own.. :D
Good luck with the Prometrium.. Darned if that mess didn't make me a raving lunatic today.. I let out a squall today after completely destroying my hubby that would make Celine Dion proud. Darn stuff made me so horrible my hubby asked for the pills back and said a baby wasn't worth it.. ha ha.. (I laugh now, but it is a true statement.) I finally calmed down, but admit to a little more fear of the coming pill tonight.. I hope after a few days it gets a tad more regulated. I also have had stomach cramps and a small headache, but figure the cramps are just the lining adjusting and the headache the remnant of my lunacy earlier.. I am going to make a huge effort to remember that I am on a new medication and need to make myself quiet instead of being all emotional rejectarded.. and yes, I meant to say rejectarded cause that's what I felt like.. My hubby called me psychotic and I will freely admit to the accuracy of his statement. I truly hope I can behave myself. I do feel such a desire to lash out though for no reason.. Shameful really.
I will probably be taking a break from Facebook and the other computer interests this weekend. I try to focus on my family when they are home.. I am just praying this month slides by quickly and the tww doesn't seem like forever. I am only cd4. I usually start my flow on cd13.. UGH.. so many days left...
Praying for everyone!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Actually my Dr. Is male & came up with it by himself!!! He is wonderful! I truly believe God brought him into our lives to help us get our Miracle!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Actually my Dr. Is male & came up with it by himself!!! He is wonderful! I truly believe God brought him into our lives to help us get our Miracle!!!

Thats great he did that.. Because you cant say some old bald guy knocked you up like I can :blush:

Since the RE is the one that inserted the fertilised eggs I tease my DH all the time that I was impregnated by an old fat bald guy and he cant do nothing about it.. :happydance:

It's a good thing DH and I have the same sense of humor and dont take offense to anything easily because we say some nasty things to each other joking around!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am soooo old..


So most of us in here know or remember walkers that actually moved right!? I can't believe they dont make them anymore. Why does the baby have to sit in a saucer thingy!!?? I am going to miss them being able to follow me around :( I think it would just frustrate them because they cant move they can only sit there.

Yes, I am sure the safety hazards and yadayada but seriously if you baby proof your damn house and you're responsible like a parent should be why not!?

Let me sign a disclosure/waiver and sell me one hah.

If I ever find a really nice used one I will get it anyway for them. It's annoying.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I remember those. They don't make them anymore and are actually illegal to use here in Canada because too many kids fell down stairs and died while in them and their houses were not baby proofed enough (or lack of parental supervision)


----------



## stickybean4

I really wanted one for my daughter, but I couldnt get my hands on one.


----------



## Mommabrown

~Brandy~ said:


> I am soooo old..
> 
> 
> So most of us in here know or remember walkers that actually moved right!? I can't believe they dont make them anymore. Why does the baby have to sit in a saucer thingy!!?? I am going to miss them being able to follow me around :( I think it would just frustrate them because they cant move they can only sit there.
> 
> Yes, I am sure the safety hazards and yadayada but seriously if you baby proof your damn house and you're responsible like a parent should be why not!?
> 
> Let me sign a disclosure/waiver and sell me one hah.
> 
> If I ever find a really nice used one I will get it anyway for them. It's annoying.

We have a walker that moves. Bought it new at Wal-mart for 35.00 they have exersaucers but Emm don't like being stuck in one place while all the others are moving around her. I hope you find one that is odd.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They made them illegal to sell in Canada in 2004. Can't sell them on Ebay, stores, or even garage sales. Then in 2008, they made it illegal to OWN one, and anyone caught owning here faces a $100,000 fine, and/or six months in jail for child endangerment.


----------



## stickybean4

I have seen a few of them on my local facebook buy and sell page. But they always ask way too much for them


----------



## GalvanBaby

Babies r us sells them online:
https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...oryId=24164016&domain=https://www.toysrus.com


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had to check it out. My kids loved their walkers! They were lifesavers during busy times throughout the day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Babies r us sells them online:
> https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...oryId=24164016&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

Oh thats funny! I went to a place here in town thats a childrens store and was looking around for one. She told that they no longer made them so I hadnt even checked yet! I was going to look on craigslist.

LOL everyone ignore my rant all is fine in the world I can now get them so the girls can play crash up derby together!


----------



## GalvanBaby

You will have to post a video of the crash up derby here!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

haha I am sure I will Galvan!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Just here to sprinkle some baby dust on us all :) Have a great week!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Baby dust CJ!!!


----------



## LLawson

Well never caught an Lh surge and the first line is starting to fade now. I never got the 2 matching lines but it was close. Im wondering if the doc was wrong and I was actually having a period? If so then I should be ovulating within the next week. I hope he was wrong but maybe I Oed during the bleeding I had for a few days and just missed it. I guess only time will tell. I really dislike all this waiting! fxed for Cupcake and Galvan and all the others that are trying as well!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-Have you thought about switching to the CBD with Smiley faces? I LOVE them! Alot easier for me thantrying to compare lines. Just a thought....Hugs & baby dust!


----------



## cj72

Cupcake where are you buying them? They are $60 @ Wagreens & CVS


----------



## Mommabrown

E-bay girls! I buy all my opks on Ebay work great and are shit loads cheaper....

Afm, Lots of brown and pink tinged EWCM in massive amounts yesterday...i read it is a great sign of fertility but have never ever had this happen before. I think it is from me working out honestly. We will see.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mommabrown said:


> E-bay girls! I buy all my opks on Ebay work great and are shit loads cheaper....
> 
> Afm, Lots of brown and pink tinged EWCM in massive amounts yesterday...i read it is a great sign of fertility but have never ever had this happen before. I think it is from me working out honestly. We will see.

I have tinted discharge when ttc every few months. According to the docs it's a sign of strong ovulation or more than 1 follicle bursting. Fx for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I get mine at Walmart. Box of 20 is $32.00 here. Lasts 3-4 cycles for me usually...I had O spotting once a few cycles back & was told it was a sign of a strong ovulation also... AFM 4dpiui occasional dull cramps, nothing else going on out of the ordinary. Curious how long my lap will be since I O'd so late...may be a record breaker!!! LoL hoping for 9 months ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I get mine at Walmart. Box of 20 is $32.00 here. Lasts 3-4 cycles for me usually...I had O spotting once a few cycles back & was told it was a sign of a strong ovulation also... AFM 4dpiui occasional dull cramps, nothing else going on out of the ordinary. Curious how long my lap will be since I O'd so late...may be a record breaker!!! LoL hoping for 9 months ;)

Oh how about 40W!? lol that'd be awesome :) 


my LP's tended to be on the normal side with them right about 12d. Hopefully we wont find out with you and you will always have to wonder!


----------



## Mommabrown

^^^WSS! 
Fx for you hun!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks gals! My LP is usually 11-12 days, so I guess we will see in 7 or 8 days....:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks gals! My LP is usually 11-12 days, so I guess we will see in 7 or 8 days....:)

are you an early tester? I dont know how anyone has the patience to not test ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

No honestly I'm usually not. I did test the first few months, but as time went on, I would get to sad to see a BFN each cycle, so I quit. I wait until AF is at least 1 day late...So I rarely get to test :/ I'm already getting nervous just talking about taking a Hpt! LOL If I do get to test this time, it won't be until end of next week......At the stage where I want to be hopeful, but doubt it works....Nervous either way lol *Pass the Valium Please!*:wacko:


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake Ive used the Smileys the last few months and like them but Im out. I have some ordered but havent got them yet. Ive only found them in stock once here at our local stores and havent been able to find them since so I order them off Ebay. I like to use the cheap ones and if it looks positive, I confirm it with an expensive one. LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL I don't blame you...:) I just know how stressed trying yo decipher lines makes me lol


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake it is stressful! LOL, this is too much like a job! LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

It can be for sure! I still dont get the whole "stop trying & it will happen" concept....:/ even when we ntnp, I still know when I O...


----------



## cj72

Excellent! I will check out eBay and Walmart next cycle. I am 1 dpo!


----------



## cupcakestoy

CJ-If your local Walmart don't have them, you can always order on line & have them shipped to the store for free! Hope you don't need to buy anymore Opks, tho!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies, I am praying for all your cycles this month. 

I have not tested yet. I am 8dpo. My period is due on Sunday. I don't have any tests; mine have still not shown themselves.. I would've been wasting my tests so I am kind of glad they aren't here. I have been afraid the progesterone might be able to trick me (symptom-wise) into being either too hopeful, or not hopeful at all.

I have lots of 'symptoms'. I have increased saliva, thirst, my hair isn't falling out when I brush it like it usually does, I have sore breasts, vivid dreams, trouble sleeping, sore muscles, increased ( sometimes yellow) cm when I usually have none, my smell is heightened.. All those could be a result of the medicine or all those could be a result of my period coming soon, or I could be pregnant again... DUN DA DA...... I will be peeing very shortly on something if I have to go to the store and buy me some tests until mine get here. I have to admit that I am a little bit nervous. Hoping I can prove or disprove the progesterone.. I am glad this cycle is almost at an end.

Best wishes and lots of prayers to everyone! I will be back online when I get my results. God bless! <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- FX for you. Progesterone mimics alot of pg symptoms so that is the downside to taking it prior to a BFP.. But the upside is the headstart it gives you on keeping that sticky bean :) Hang in there Mama.

AFM Update- Just got home from the doctors office. I had a cervix check via U/S and its looking great right now no change to the cervix. However, my BH Contractions are seriously bad. I have never had BH cause me pain until yesterday and all last night. They were so random that timing them wasnt even necessary... I would have 4 an hour then 1 and then like 10 the next hour. They hooked me up to the monitor and found the same thing I thought just BH and no cervix change.

After measuring my uterus I am measuring at 39.5W so I am about stretched to the max. The doctors are hoping that we can get to 36W which is only 48 days from now OMG... Doesnt sound like long but it is with the pain I am in. I go back in 14 days to re evaluate and see when to take the cerclage out and if the BH is any better or any worse.

Oh and to top it all off! I have a kidney infection that they found in my urine today good times :(
 



Attached Files:







29wk.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry to hear that the girls are giving you a rough time, but on the upside Love The Bump!!!! I have a freind having twin boys, she is almost 35 weeks now. They stopped her meds and bedrest at 34 weeks, thinking she would immediately go into labor, but is more stable now than before lol Hope your girlies stay put, until its time for their grand entrance :) 

Afm-5dpiui, having left uterus pain/cramps today. Wondering if its just from the femara or progesterone, but can't remember clomid causing it, but then again I have slept alot since then lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Sorry to hear that the girls are giving you a rough time, but on the upside Love The Bump!!!! I have a freind having twin boys, she is almost 35 weeks now. They stopped her meds and bedrest at 34 weeks, thinking she would immediately go into labor, but is more stable now than before lol Hope your girlies stay put, until its time for their grand entrance :)
> 
> Afm-5dpiui, having left uterus pain/cramps today. Wondering if its just from the femara or progesterone, but can't remember clomid causing it, but then again I have slept alot since then lol

Oh cupcake thats what I told the doctor today! He said he is considering taking out my cerclage around 32 weeks so 2/4/14 he said you might go right into labor though.

I gave him a funny look and said really? I think when you're this miserable and try to will the pain away it wont so I think they are stuck in there till you make them come out.


Not a good attitude for me to have LOL Like I told him though I have 2 grown children I know we love them to death but they make their entrance in the world dramatic usually and continue to do so for the rest of your life ;) Right now I am not worried about them being too preemie I think they will be stubborn and have to be dragged out just wish they would wait to make my life hell a little longer!


----------



## LLawson

Fxed for Cupcake and Angie! Brandy, sorry to hear you are having some issues and hope you get well soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy-I know they like to keep them in longer, but most twins do great when delivered 32-34 weeks....Just keep in mind that usually the longer they stay in the less time they stay in NICU...not that anything will ease your pain, unless maybe you stand on your head for the next little while to take pressure off your pelvis & hips....Best wishes for comfort sweetie!


Thanks LL! :)


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - your kidney infection is probably what is making your BH worse. Once that clears up, they should be less painful. Then again, I don't know anything about twin pregnancies, but I hope that still applies. I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable, but your bump is awesome. :)

Angie - I am KMFX for you and hope that the progesterone is the final piece of the puzzle that will get you your take home baby.

Sorry about lack of persies, but NCIS is on. :D


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ok question to all you ladies who use Progesterone. I am 7dpiui, for the last 2 days I have been having left sided cramping, to the point of where I'm wondering if something is wrong lol Then today it managed to get stronger, like bad enough I gave in took meds & laid down. Also, TMI, but I have had shooting/throbbing pain into my vagina today....I'm like 99% sure it is the progesterone, but figure I would ask anyways. No bleeding or spotting, cm is still white lotion like. cervix high, firm & closed. I have taken progesterone in the past but just 100mg, this cycle Dr. increased it to 200mg...Any words of wisdom????


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake.. I am only taking 100mg and it's the oral kind, so I didn't really have anything but the normal cramping I usually have. Maybe it's a good thing for you...

I have a serious question for you ladies.. I have been taking the Prometrium and I am due for my period on Sunday morning. Now I know the medicine will delay my period if I take it up til that day and I don't want my period to be delayed so I will be able to try next month before my hubby leaves on the first.. If I start my period on Sunday when I am supposed to, and my cycle is not messed up, I should ovulate a few days before he is to leave for the month of Feb.
My question is, can I stop taking the Prometrium right now and let my cycle come cause I am pretty sure I am not pregnant, my tests at 10dpo are stark white negative! Since I was not actually supposed to start taking it until I got a positive pregnancy test, would it hurt anything if I stopped taking it now? No matter if I was pregnant or not, it would only be a few days without it and if by some miracle I was pregnant and just wasn't showing it yet, I could pick it right back up, right? I am trying to convince myself that it would be alright so I wouldn't lose my chance to try next month..
How long after stopping Progesterone has it taken you ladies to start your cycle?


----------



## AngienDaniel

And I have to say Brandy that that is a BEAUTIFUL picture and I pray your babies make it as long as you want them to. 32 weeks is still a very good time though. ;) Even if you have to push yourself, it will be worth it once it's over. Hold tight! Your belly is filled with Princesses and your bump is beautiful!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, my RE had told me that missing a couple days of progesterone won't affect you, but progesterone won't necessarily delay AF. AF started right on time for me and I was on 200mg a day. If you stop progesterone, I would test dalily and restart it immediately at the slightest of a line. FXed you have to restart it. 

AFM, AF was 4 days late and I had a very faint almost couldn't even see line when AF was 3 days late. I had decided to test the following morning. I did test and had blood on TP. Another CP. That makes 3 CPS and 1 MC in this long frustrating TTC journey.

This cycle is temping, OPKs, SMEP, and 200mg progesterone from 3DPO. Next cycle, IUI.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- When I have taken 100mg, it never did delay af...I have heard of some ladies who don't get af until they stop, but I wasn't one of them! lol Also, at 10dpo, you still have a chance...I would say take it for the length of your normal lp then stop if bfn....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I am so sorry. I know just how you feel. 

Cupcake, I really want to take it that long, but if I am one of the women that it doesn't start until a few days after you stop, I will have given up my chance to try this coming cycle by only a few days. I have 2 more days to get a positive. There isn't even a hint of a line, no distinguishable symptoms.. I actually had so much energy today, I deep-cleaned my house. I really don't think I am pregnant; as much as I would like to be since it would be due on the day me and my hubby met. Just two days.. Darned if it ain't hard to make these decisions sometimes.

Galvan, when you got your cycle after Progesterone do you remember if your cycle was regular?
I wish I was not so impatient.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake- I cant confirm or deny that it&#8217;s the progesterone because I ended up being PG&#8230; But I was on progesterone and had weird stuff like that happen to me. I do know the progesterone can give you the lightning shocks to the cervix because of the hormone its releasing is to help the cervix firm up and stay closed ;) FX for you 

Angie- I think it would be safe to stop it about 48 hours prior to when your next cycle is to start. It&#8217;s a short lasting med so it will get out of your system quickly&#8230; plus you&#8217;re not on a very high dose so you should be fine. Progesterone normally wont delay the cycle unless something else is up with your body. Up to you though girl. 
I am hoping to hold the girls in to 36W but I know that isn&#8217;t going to happen atleast according to all the doctors. I risk damaging my cervix if they don&#8217;t remove the cerclage though and I go into labor so I will see where we are and how we are doing in a couple weeks and decide if we want to take the chance. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to make it to 36 weeks even if it means being in massive pain to avoid the NICU.

Galvan- Uggh I am sorry! I wish there was something that could be done&#8230; do the doctors have any idea why the CP and MC?


----------



## LLawson

Galvan, I am so sorry!
Cupcake, Ive never taken Progesterone so Im not sure what effects it has on you. Ive taken Prolief which is about the same thing and never had anything except I felt alot better in general. Ive ordered some more if that from my snl but havent got it yet. I know you can have all those things if you are pregnant though so fxed for you! You are going to have to start testing just for us! Im impatient waiting on you just as much as myself! LOL I keep checking everyday hoping I get to see you got a BFP.
AFM, my LH is finally a very dark positive today so the doctor must have been wrong? I am 13 days past the start of the bleeding I had.that would have made me starting a period only a few weeks past the one before it but I think that makes more sense than if I went by the first bleeding, this would be 26 days after the period and Ive never ovulated that late. I truely believe that had to have been an actual period 13 days ago. Now to see what happens next..... I usually dont have a temp increase until after Ive ovulated but today my temp rose from 97.3 to 97.8 You ladies dont think I would have already ovulated if today was my first true positive LH do you?
So many questions, sorry! Its kind of crazy to see all the different problems we are all having. It puts a new prospective on TTC. Its nice to read and keep up with everyone on here and truely helps me through my days when I dont want to talk to anyone else about it. Its nice when there is someone else experiencing the same things and can help you out when you have so many questions.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Galvan, I am so sorry!
> Cupcake, Ive never taken Progesterone so Im not sure what effects it has on you. Ive taken Prolief which is about the same thing and never had anything except I felt alot better in general. Ive ordered some more if that from my snl but havent got it yet. I know you can have all those things if you are pregnant though so fxed for you! You are going to have to start testing just for us! Im impatient waiting on you just as much as myself! LOL I keep checking everyday hoping I get to see you got a BFP.
> AFM, my LH is finally a very dark positive today so the doctor must have been wrong? I am 13 days past the start of the bleeding I had.that would have made me starting a period only a few weeks past the one before it but I think that makes more sense than if I went by the first bleeding, this would be 26 days after the period and Ive never ovulated that late. I truely believe that had to have been an actual period 13 days ago. Now to see what happens next..... I usually dont have a temp increase until after Ive ovulated but today my temp rose from 97.3 to 97.8 You ladies dont think I would have already ovulated if today was my first true positive LH do you?
> So many questions, sorry! Its kind of crazy to see all the different problems we are all having. It puts a new prospective on TTC. Its nice to read and keep up with everyone on here and truely helps me through my days when I dont want to talk to anyone else about it. Its nice when there is someone else experiencing the same things and can help you out when you have so many questions.

Sounds to me like the dr was wrong and you're ovulating now. I think I would go with your own instincts we know our bodies better than anyone.... btw the time we all have our BFPs were scientists!


----------



## GalvanBaby

AngienDaniel said:


> Galvan, I am so sorry. I know just how you feel.
> 
> Cupcake, I really want to take it that long, but if I am one of the women that it doesn't start until a few days after you stop, I will have given up my chance to try this coming cycle by only a few days. I have 2 more days to get a positive. There isn't even a hint of a line, no distinguishable symptoms.. I actually had so much energy today, I deep-cleaned my house. I really don't think I am pregnant; as much as I would like to be since it would be due on the day me and my hubby met. Just two days.. Darned if it ain't hard to make these decisions sometimes.
> 
> Galvan, when you got your cycle after Progesterone do you remember if your cycle was regular?
> I wish I was not so impatient.

Thanks, I will defintiely be taking progesterone during an LP that we have BDed from now on. It really hurts. I cried for and hour when AF hit. I still feel slight nausea and I get so mad now because of it. After I stopped crying, I raised hell about the nausea and the sore BBs all day. I told Oh that I would gladly have it the full 9 months, but I hate it when I still lose the pregnancy. :cry:



~Brandy~ said:


> Cupcake- I cant confirm or deny that its the progesterone because I ended up being PG But I was on progesterone and had weird stuff like that happen to me. I do know the progesterone can give you the lightning shocks to the cervix because of the hormone its releasing is to help the cervix firm up and stay closed ;) FX for you
> 
> Angie- I think it would be safe to stop it about 48 hours prior to when your next cycle is to start. Its a short lasting med so it will get out of your system quickly plus youre not on a very high dose so you should be fine. Progesterone normally wont delay the cycle unless something else is up with your body. Up to you though girl.
> I am hoping to hold the girls in to 36W but I know that isnt going to happen atleast according to all the doctors. I risk damaging my cervix if they dont remove the cerclage though and I go into labor so I will see where we are and how we are doing in a couple weeks and decide if we want to take the chance. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to make it to 36 weeks even if it means being in massive pain to avoid the NICU.
> 
> Galvan- Uggh I am sorry! I wish there was something that could be done do the doctors have any idea why the CP and MC?

Thanks. My RE said that the only thing he could think is the progesterone. I should have started it as soon as I had symptoms, btu didn't expect a BFP this cycle. I just expected AF. We only BDed 1 time a few days before I think I Oed and TMI I didn't think any got up in there. LOL He told me to start 200mg at 3DPO this cycle if we don't do treatment. We are waiting until the next cycle to do another IUI. We are not sure if we are going to try 2 or 3 IUIs before IVF. I hope we don't have to make that decision though. It sucks.

|My mom had twins and I was small, but I remember how miserable she was after 7 months. She waddled. She is only 5 ft so the twin bump was hard on her. I will keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I may test Sunday if I don't chicken out...LoL Galvan- I'm do sorry! Hope you get your sticky bean soon & don't need iui again. LL-yeah for + opk!! Get busy woman you should be dropping that egg in the next day or so!!! Brandy I admire you for wanting to hold the girls in until 36 weeks! Bless you! Angie-hang in there!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh Angie, I started AF on CD14 with progesterone instead of CD12 which is my normal. When I was on progesterone and estradiol, I had to stop the meds before AF showed, but I was told that was because of the estradiol, it keeps AF away.

Thanks Cupcake and good luck! I can't wait to see your BFP!!

LL, thanks and get yourself to BDing to catch that egg! We need some more babies on the way in this group!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies! Im sure gonna try!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have decided to take the progesterone one more night and then I will stop. That will give me 2 days before my period is due on Sunday. 

Galvan, my doc wanted me to take the progesterone AFTER I get a positive test, but I feel that is too late. I think that I should give my uterus the two extra weeks to prepare for implantation instead of trying to ready my uterus AFTER pregnancy already occurs.. I am hoping she doesn't get mad for me not following her orders. 

Brandy, you never know, you might reach 36 weeks on your own and won't have to worry about damaging your cervix at all.

LLawson, happy bd'ing! I am glad you finally got your positive opk! 
Cupcake, I am praying for your cycle this time.
I am gonna go cook dinner and play with my guys.. My hubby has a 4 day for MLK Jr. Day and my boy is mad cause I won't let him stay home from school.


----------



## cj72

Galvan, I'm so sorry sweetie! I don't know why TTC it's got to be so hard on us sometimes. 

Brandy, how many weeks are you now? I'm hoping that you can hold out as long as you want to.

baby dust to you all! 

I'm about 5 dpo just waiting for the two week window to go by. We had a great time in this monthand my chart looks great so we are very hopeful :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Galvan, I'm so sorry sweetie! I don't know why TTC it's got to be so hard on us sometimes.
> 
> Brandy, how many weeks are you now? I'm hoping that you can hold out as long as you want to.
> 
> baby dust to you all!
> 
> I'm about 5 dpo just waiting for the two week window to go by. We had a great time in this monthand my chart looks great so we are very hopeful :)

Hey CJ! FX for you that would be fantastic to hear a BFP right now ;)

I am almost 30W... I really want to make it to 36W March 4th! If I can make it to 36W to deliver I have a 90% chance of being able to bring them home from the hospital with me! If I deliver before that they will most likely have a NICU stay as our hospital/doctors do not like to release babies before 36W mark.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm 10 dpiui & got 2 BLAZING positives this morning! After 14 months, I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! Idk how to post pics. :/ Scared after the pain I had Thursday praying for a healthy sticky bean!!! Love you girls!!!


----------



## cj72

Congratulations Cupcake! Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!!! So happy for you!

Cross your legs Brandy!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> I'm 10 dpiui & got 2 BLAZING positives this morning! After 14 months, I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! Idk how to post pics. :/ Scared after the pain I had Thursday praying for a healthy sticky bean!!! Love you girls!!!

I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:O HOLY EXCITEMENT CUPCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I'm 10 dpiui & got 2 BLAZING positives this morning! After 14 months, I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! Idk how to post pics. :/ Scared after the pain I had Thursday praying for a healthy sticky bean!!! Love you girls!!!

haha I knew it! After all the postings you were making thinking they were side effects to progesterone :) Those were all the things girls on the IVF threads were saying :happydance:

SOOOO Excited and happy for you!! OMG I bet your DH is over the moon ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations Cupcakestoy!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

HECK YEAH!!!!! HECK YEAH! I am SO very happy for you Cupcake! That's so flippin' AWESOME! YAY! I can imagine your total joy! I will continue to pray for you, and now your little one too. You made my day!



I am praying for your cycle CJ. 


I need to ask you ladies a question. I was due for my period today, but it is a no show. I took a generic test called 'Clinical Guard', and they are negative. I 'thought' I saw a very light line on the Wal-Mart brand I took yesterday, but the clinical one I took this morning is negative. I tracked my cycle this month and watched my opk lines going down, I have never been wrong on my cycle dates and NEVER have I not had my period on 13dpo.. I woke up this morning with horrible period cramps, but no flow.. I thought Progesterone did not delay a period? The last night I took that medicine was Wednesday Jan 15th.. I don't understand what the heck is going on. I figured if I stopped taking that medicine, I would have my period on time, but there is no on time.. Darn taking chances. ha ha.. I wanted to be able to try again before my hubby left and now I have no period and probably won't make the days to try again anyhow.. Plus, I had a negative test this morning. Does anyone know anything about these clinical guard tests? They are super cheap, like 20 for 6 bucks or something like that.. Could the progesterone lengthen my lp? After 2 years of straight 13/13 cycle days, now my cycle is suddenly different? You think maybe the medicine might just be straightening me out? Like maybe before my body wasn't quite behaving right?

I am clutching at straws.. I really don't feel pregnant and my test was negative. I want to start my period now. Please and thank You, God!

I hope everyone is having better progress than me! Cupcake, I am sincerely as happy as a little clam for you and your hubby. I would love to have been a fly on the wall when you told him. How long you gonna wait to tell everyone else?? God bless you with super blessings!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake congratulations! im so excited for you! I kept checking yesterday to see if you had posted anything yet.
Angie anything you take theres a chance of it changing your cycle a bit. Even stress can make you start later than normal. Ive had that happen alot. Fxed you could still be pregnant.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I would go buy a FRER and retest in the morning or try to hold for 4 hours and not drink much and then test this evening. If you thought you saw a line on the Walmart test, I would definitely retest with a FRER. Good luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies, I have a question. AF was pretty much normal even though it was 3 days late and I had that faint faint line on the one test. The thing is my BBs are still killing me. They normally stop with AF, btu not this time. All the other symptoms are gone and I did have a negative test the day of AF. Any idea why they are still hurting? This seems odd to me. :(


----------



## LLawson

Galvan have you retested anymore since? I had a regular period for several months with my first child. So its possible to have a period and still be pregnant but you would think the last one would have not been negative.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank You Ladies!!!! Dh had been called out to back up a local dept. with a structure fire this morning & I decided to test. tried to think of a cute way to tell him, but just settled for shoving the tests in his face when he walked through the door! LMBO Too early & too excited to be creative :/ He teared up & has just grinned at me all day...I go in for my 1st Beta tomorrow...Nervous & ready to know where our little bean has snuggled in! DH did say with the test line already beating the control line that he thinks there is 2 in there.....No offense, but I'm good with just 1! lol Guess I'm just Blessed as it is for now. Going to try just take it day by day & enjoy it for now :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I haven't tested again. I did tell OH that I want to get a beta done to be safe, but I am waiting on payday now. I broke myself with DD's bday and the holidays. My first check since Christmas will be this week. I am also going to the RE next week.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake when I had my BFP, I just shook OH awake and yelled, "Is there another line???" Cute ways if telling kind of go out the door after going for treatment. Lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

I decided to wait until tomorrow. Maybe af will show soon. I have been getting on and off cramps. Figure I will go buy a 'good' test if I still haven't started my period tomorrow. After that, I will just sit back and pray and thank God for His blessings cause it will be obvious to me that it is not meant for me to try for the next month. It's o.k., I am fine with waiting if I have to. I would rather not, but fretting over it won't change anything.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thank You Ladies!!!! Dh had been called out to back up a local dept. with a structure fire this morning & I decided to test. tried to think of a cute way to tell him, but just settled for shoving the tests in his face when he walked through the door! LMBO Too early & too excited to be creative :/ He teared up & has just grinned at me all day...I go in for my 1st Beta tomorrow...Nervous & ready to know where our little bean has snuggled in! DH did say with the test line already beating the control line that he thinks there is 2 in there.....No offense, but I'm good with just 1! lol Guess I'm just Blessed as it is for now. Going to try just take it day by day & enjoy it for now :)

haha Cupcake! Well I got so excited I screamed and ran through the house like a crazy lady... I seriously think the dogs thought there was a home invasion they were chasing me around trying to figure out who they were suppose to be attacking! My poor DH was asleep and woke up to the whole madness and couldnt figure out wth was going on :dohh:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Lol glad to know I'm not the only 1 who lost it! Guess after trying for a long time we are just thrilled to know what 2 lines look like!


----------



## GalvanBaby

After going through IVF Brandy, I would wake the entire neighborhood up! LOL IUI is stressful enough, I bet IVF is ridiculously stressful!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! Congrats cupcakes!!!!! :happydance: 2014 is gonna be a good year for TR babies! I can just feel it!

Angie, I've never heard of that kind of test before, but the day I got my BFP, I had a stark negative on a wondfo and a bfp on an FRER. 

14 weeks today. Where is this going?
 



Attached Files:







freckle14w.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GalvanBaby

I so hope this is the year of the TR babies. Wow Brandi!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I've never had any luck with the IC sticks or the walmart/dollarstore brand ones. I have a whole drawer full that are during my testing period and most of the cheapie ones are white but the frers had lines. I wish there was an industry standard. Sorry I am not sure what could be going on.

Wow Brandi Congrats on 14W!

Baby Dust to everyone lets keep the BFPS coming ;)


----------



## cj72

I got my AF when I was preg the first time. What's the sensitivity of that test? 

Angie, Thinking of you girl! We ARE going to be bump buddies!! 

Cupcake, I bet his smile was ear to ear :)

Afm, 7 dpo and temp spike like never before! 98.48! WHOOP WHOOP! I have no tests in the house. Thinking of hitting up the dollar tree later today...So happy I'm off today...such a relaxing weekend!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have looked online and on the box, but can't find the sensitivity.


----------



## stickybean4

So happy for you Cupcake. Congrats..What a lovely sigjt it is when you see those two lines..


----------



## LLawson

That sweet Cupcake! Im sure I wouldnt be able to hold back either. Its hard to keep a secret very long from my husband. I give in too easy, I cant stand it! He usually always knows what hes getting as gifts because I usually cant make it until the day they are intended for. LOL, I can only imagine trying to keep a secret like this from him!
Wont be too long and we will get to start seeing pics of all these babies on here!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CUPCAKE!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SOOOO happy to see you with that BFP!:happydance:

CJ, sounds like you might be right behind her!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeehaw! Bring on the 2014 BFPS:happydance:

Brandi, great looking bump, girl:thumbup::hugs:

Brandy, I CANNOT believe how fast your pregnancy is FLYING:happydance: so happy that everything is going so well for you:hugs:

Let's hope there's lots more BFPs for this thread in 2014:happydance:

I see the RE tomorrow:wacko:not sure what he's going to recommend. We'll go over some bloodwork I just had done and maybe order more:shrug: don't know yet. The nurse said another hsg isn't really necessary at this point since my tubes were open more than a year after surgery..not likely to have closed up with scar tissue after that long of a period of time.

Brandy, do you remeber what your FSH, AMH, Estradiol, LH, Thyroid or any of those figures were before your successful IVF? I'm trying to find hope with my numbers:haha: anyone else have theirs checked recently?

We've been crazy busy, but try to pop in every few days to check for good news around here:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, remind me what you did this month....I know you did IUI..but any meds? Or anything else different? :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just got home from my appt. Had HCG & Progesterone drawn today, results will be back in a couple hours!(more waiting :/....) The plan is to repeat HCG on Weds. & Fri. with US on Tues. Excited but Nervous! 

Faith~I did Femara 2.5mg cd4-8, iui, then progesterone 200mg every night starting 2dpiui, was inverted on table for 15 mins lol I took my normal meds as follows: baby Aspirin 81mg, prenatal, folic acid 4mg, vit. d 2000mg, Oh & I did start Vit. B6 100mg daily about a week & half before IUI. Lots of prayers, but honestly less stress cause I had no control over timing or sex lol Honestly thought It was a failure but apparently dh's swimmers had improved & they just needed a little boost to get to the eggy :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

How many follies did you have, do you know?


----------



## GalvanBaby

4 mg of folic acid? I am only taking 800mcg. Should I up it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> CUPCAKE!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SOOOO happy to see you with that BFP!:happydance:
> 
> CJ, sounds like you might be right behind her!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yeehaw! Bring on the 2014 BFPS:happydance:
> 
> Brandi, great looking bump, girl:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Brandy, I CANNOT believe how fast your pregnancy is FLYING:happydance: so happy that everything is going so well for you:hugs:
> 
> Let's hope there's lots more BFPs for this thread in 2014:happydance:
> 
> I see the RE tomorrow:wacko:not sure what he's going to recommend. We'll go over some bloodwork I just had done and maybe order more:shrug: don't know yet. The nurse said another hsg isn't really necessary at this point since my tubes were open more than a year after surgery..not likely to have closed up with scar tissue after that long of a period of time.
> 
> Brandy, do you remeber what your FSH, AMH, Estradiol, LH, Thyroid or any of those figures were before your successful IVF? I'm trying to find hope with my numbers:haha: anyone else have theirs checked recently?
> 
> We've been crazy busy, but try to pop in every few days to check for good news around here:winkwink:

My AMH 4.7, FSH 4.9, Est 32... Those seem to be the only ones I have written down atm. I am sure I have a report somewhere. But they didn't require me to do any further thyroid testing and such so I believe that all came out to be ok. Obviously my Progesterone level wouldnt matter as they were trying to supress that anyway to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Still no period and still haven't bought a different test. I have NEVER had an off cycle not even after ALL my miscarriages, and must say that I am unhappy with progesterone right at the moment. I have been off that medicine for 5 days and still no period. I only took it for 7 nights. Everything I have read says that you will start your period either at the appropriate time, or at the most 36 hours later. I had a positive opk for about 26 hours before I watched the lines lighten.. Even if there was a slight chance I took the pills before ovulation actually occurred, (which I started on Thursday after the positive opk on Monday) shouldn't I have still started my period after I quit the medicine? Why do I ALWAYS have to be in the percentage of women that if it is bad, and it is the smallest chance of occurring, it's gonna be happening to me? 

I will wait one more day and will probably have to have a pregnancy test tomorrow at the doctor's office for the physical I have to have for the job I want on Post. If that test is also negative, I will just assume that I am doomed to be a 'messed up, everything wrong happens to you', woman forever and never expect to come out on top, but to go down fighting and still be on the bottom..
Yep, I am in a 'poor Angie' mood. I just don't understand this crap!

On a much happier note: High numbers coming for Cupcake!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, if you had the +OPK on Monday and started the Progesterone on Thursday, you should be good. I would take a test and if BFN, then maybe talk to the DR about provera. Just maybe you have a BFP waiting to show. Good luck girl, you so deserve a little surprise! :hugs:


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake what is the baby aspirin for? Can you still take that if you are pregnant? How many days past your iui is it now?
When you ladies put something like 5 days past ovulation is that from the day of the positive lh or from when you feel ovulation pain?


----------



## GalvanBaby

DPO is from actual ovulation, LLawson. You confirm ovulation with 3 consecutive high BBtemps that are atleast .3 higher then the others. I use FF to confirm O. Baby aspirin is supposed to help with implantation. I think I am going to get some this time around.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Waiting on numbers Cupcake!! :)


----------



## mrscmom25

Hello Ladies. I haven't been on since August. We had a mc after our first attempt after our TR surgery. It was an ectopic and I had to have MTX shot. We had to wait 3 months and got the green light in december. I just got my BFP on Jan 4 so don't give up. I had ultrasound last week that confirmed it was where it was supposed to be, now having one on thurs to confirm heartbeat. My TR surgery was on June 18, 2013, so it took us about 6 months to get our BFP.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just called my Dr. Nurse did tell me that #s are back but she is not allowed to release them before Dr. Signs off on them :/ She did say she could tell me not to worry tho :) 
The folic acid is the max dose. My Dr. Did that cause I'm 35 :/ the baby aspirin is to increase blood flow to uterus & make lining more plush for implantation. I'm to continue aspirin until 12 weeks....Angie, im sorry your stressed! Maybe your body is trying to reboot after all the stress with your loses & is reacting to well to the meds?....i will update when got my #s...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh 11 dpiui & possibly 2 follies at iui. 1 definite from right(2.5 side) & was hard to see left but felt I had 1 from it too


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats MrsCmom!

I am 35 too Cupcake so I guess I do need to up the dose. I am going to up the B6 and folic acid and add the D3 and baby aspirin. Fx this helps me too! COngrats and can'tr wait to hear your numbers!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I hope it helps! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

OK girls! 1st beta hcg is 566!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Cupcake what is the baby aspirin for? Can you still take that if you are pregnant? How many days past your iui is it now?
> When you ladies put something like 5 days past ovulation is that from the day of the positive lh or from when you feel ovulation pain?

DPO is the day you Ovulate. So if you have pains at the time you know you actually release the egg that is DPO the day after is DPO1 then DPO2 etc... Until you start your period then it starts at CD1 and so on. Took me forever to get the hang of all that.

I was on 81mg (baby aspirin) for about a month before my fertility treatment. The aspirin promotes better circulation to the uterus, helps to build a better lining, provides more blood to the placenta once the placenta takes over.

I was on the aspirin until week 20 of my pregnancy. Some doctors have you take it for the entire duration it really just depends... but if you dont have any issues with blood related disorders its safe to use it for atleast the first trimester.


Cupcake were waiting to hear!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> OK girls! 1st beta hcg is 566!!!

HOLY $HIT!

How many do you have in there? What DPO are you again? My god mine wasnt even that high.

Mine was 294 at 13DPO


----------



## ~Brandy~

mrscmom25 said:


> Hello Ladies. I haven't been on since August. We had a mc after our first attempt after our TR surgery. It was an ectopic and I had to have MTX shot. We had to wait 3 months and got the green light in december. I just got my BFP on Jan 4 so don't give up. I had ultrasound last week that confirmed it was where it was supposed to be, now having one on thurs to confirm heartbeat. My TR surgery was on June 18, 2013, so it took us about 6 months to get our BFP.

Congratulations :) Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Still no period and still haven't bought a different test. I have NEVER had an off cycle not even after ALL my miscarriages, and must say that I am unhappy with progesterone right at the moment. I have been off that medicine for 5 days and still no period. I only took it for 7 nights. Everything I have read says that you will start your period either at the appropriate time, or at the most 36 hours later. I had a positive opk for about 26 hours before I watched the lines lighten.. Even if there was a slight chance I took the pills before ovulation actually occurred, (which I started on Thursday after the positive opk on Monday) shouldn't I have still started my period after I quit the medicine? Why do I ALWAYS have to be in the percentage of women that if it is bad, and it is the smallest chance of occurring, it's gonna be happening to me?
> 
> I will wait one more day and will probably have to have a pregnancy test tomorrow at the doctor's office for the physical I have to have for the job I want on Post. If that test is also negative, I will just assume that I am doomed to be a 'messed up, everything wrong happens to you', woman forever and never expect to come out on top, but to go down fighting and still be on the bottom..
> Yep, I am in a 'poor Angie' mood. I just don't understand this crap!
> 
> On a much happier note: High numbers coming for Cupcake!!


Thats how I felt... every single thing I tried that shouldnt change anything always changed something.... Not only that nothing ever worked for me like it did everyone else. Like with the IC tests I never got positives till much later on them even though they were suppose to be sensitive :( The cheapy ones never picked up my LH surge either when a CB monitor was saying I was ovulating the damn IC had a faint line. It was a nightmare for me. 

FX for you that it gets straightened out :)


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> OK girls! 1st beta hcg is 566!!!

Awesome numbers!!! Can't wait to see those numbers skyrocket. :happydance:

Mrscmom25 - Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

HOLY NUMBERS CUPCAKES!!!! You got triplets in there?!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome numbers Cupcake! Can't wait to see how many caught! I know you would prefer one, but it seems you just might have 2 or 3. LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy 11dpiui. Hoping for just 1 but starting to wonder :0 LoL DH is still grinning! LoL


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Brandy 11dpiui. Hoping for just 1 but starting to wonder :0 LoL DH is still grinning! LoL

I wouldnt be so shocked if it hadn't been a monitored cycle by a doctor. Usually when someone has numbers like that its because they were wrong on their O date LOL


I wont believe that there is only 1 till I see an u/s! I told my DH the numbers and he said "WHOAW" since he had to learn all that when we did IVF lol :dohh:


----------



## LLawson

Thank you Galvan, I had never heard why women use it but have heard of a few doing it just didnt know why. Ill get me some too!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh my....getting a little worried myself LoL apparently I'm double the high end of normal at this point! If they keep doubling I see an US in my future before the weekend!!!


----------



## LLawson

Wow Cupcake thats Awesome! Im not familiar with all the number stuff yet but I can tell by everyones posts that its very good!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Oh my....getting a little worried myself LoL apparently I'm double the high end of normal at this point! If they keep doubling I see an US in my future before the weekend!!!

The location should show by 1500 HCG... You could see by thursday/Friday thats hysterical. what brilliant news today ;)


----------



## stickybean4

Great numbers Cupcake. I m thinking twins : )

Congrsts mrs cmom. I feel some positive vibes going around.


----------



## cupcakestoy

My Dr. is heading out of town for Texas later today...:( Guess if my numbers double like they are supposed too I'll demand an order for US be sent to the hospital just to be on the safe side!!! If not guess this old gal will be heading to the ER...


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> My Dr. is heading out of town for Texas later today...:( Guess if my numbers double like they are supposed too I'll demand an order for US be sent to the hospital just to be on the safe side!!! If not guess this old gal will be heading to the ER...

I am so excited I cant wait for your next set!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm a nervous wreck! Talking about high expectations! lol I'm 4 weeks today & apparently this little bean does NOT like Coffee!!!! I feel like I'm losing a family member with out my coffee :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

LOL Just had to share how elated I am to get to put up tickers! lol Yes I live a simple little life! Stick baby Stick!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was so happy when I got to put up the ticker. With your numbers, I bet baby is sticking good!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks! I sure hope so...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake- I loved putting my ticker up too! I was also on auto pilot when visiting the forums and kept clicking on the TTC threads!! Then I realized umm duh there is a pregnancy forum too because people do get pregnant!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I glanced in some bfp forums & got scared! Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I glanced in some bfp forums & got scared! Lol

I just hate the first trimester threads... They are all doom and gloom! But when we have a problem we tend to post more threads and questions so thats why it seems like it.

I moved to the 2nd trimester threads the first second that I had a chance too LOL but when it came time to move to the 3rd I didn't run in there so fast!

3rd trimester everyone is symptom watching for labor and while I am not afraid of the birthing process I REALLY am not wanting to deliver yet so I try to avoid it hehe.


----------



## Navygrrl

Dang. I just realized you're at 30 weeks, Brandy. I swear you just had your transfer the other day, LOL. :lol:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Dang. I just realized you're at 30 weeks, Brandy. I swear you just had your transfer the other day, LOL. :lol:

If I can hold out delivery for another 41 days then they say I will get to walk out of the hospital with both babies!! :happydance: Still sounds like forever but I have to count in days instead of weeks to keep me sane...

One day at a time. :cloud9:


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's what I was thinking Navy... Now she is almost ready to post photos of the little Divas in the flesh.. I can't wait to see those! I had an hcg today as I was giving blood work to check my immunizations. I will call about it in a little while to see. It takes about an hour to get the results back. Still no period today but you ladies know what?? I had a lump under my right arm pit that has been there since I got my tubes tied 12 years ago and after I took that progesterone it's not there anymore.. Gone almost overnight.. I have been keeping headaches for all month.. I am starting to get worried since I literally have a headache every single day. I don't know what's going on with my period, but all I know is I hope it don't catch me unaware while I am out somewhere.. ha ha.. That would suck!!

Your number is higher than I ever got Cupcake! If you want two, I hope you got two.. I wouldn't wish three on my worst enemy though! : ) Now the not liking coffee thing.. I was the same way.. It made me sick just thinking about it.. I love my coffee usually. I think we all will be on pins until you have your ultrasound.. 

waiting waiting waiting.... ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Speaking of pictures! I live in what is the 2nd largest town in Oregon.. Huge I know like 300 something thousand lol.. But seriously I have tried to find a newborn photographer that will do the girls pictures in the first week or so and I found 1 but there is a major downside.

The first ones I found you have to take the babies to the studio at a scheduled time and you pay an outrageous fee for each of them. If they are fussy too bad if you have to stop to feed them it eats up the time you reserved and paid for etc. The upside is they have all the props there and it's ready to go.

The one that I think I am going to hire but keep questioning myself comes to your home and is willing to wait patiently while babies are fed and or settled down for each shoot. That sounds amazing! She even notes that she will spend up to 8 hours in your home to complete the shoot without an extra fee. But the catch is...... she doesnt provide the props. That doesnt sound like a big deal till I started trying to find ideas and such. Then once I found ideas I realized I would have to locate all the crap and purchase it to use it one time.


I am probably WAY over thinking it like I always do hah. But seriously do I need to buy doll beds and fancy throws for 1 time use? I do photography but not on that level! There can be 8-10 shots involved and then melded together to make 1 of those newborn shots you see. I guess I could put the expense down as another one of my photography classes haha.

If you made it through to the end of this congratulations! I really need to find ways to fill my time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> That's what I was thinking Navy... Now she is almost ready to post photos of the little Divas in the flesh.. I can't wait to see those! I had an hcg today as I was giving blood work to check my immunizations. I will call about it in a little while to see. It takes about an hour to get the results back. Still no period today but you ladies know what?? I had a lump under my right arm pit that has been there since I got my tubes tied 12 years ago and after I took that progesterone it's not there anymore.. Gone almost overnight.. I have been keeping headaches for all month.. I am starting to get worried since I literally have a headache every single day. I don't know what's going on with my period, but all I know is I hope it don't catch me unaware while I am out somewhere.. ha ha.. That would suck!!
> 
> Your number is higher than I ever got Cupcake! If you want two, I hope you got two.. I wouldn't wish three on my worst enemy though! : ) Now the not liking coffee thing.. I was the same way.. It made me sick just thinking about it.. I love my coffee usually. I think we all will be on pins until you have your ultrasound..
> 
> waiting waiting waiting.... ;)

About the lump.. I had this too and the doctors had told me that I was estrogen dominant after a gazillion tests. They said it was brought on by my Tubal Ligation. They diagnosed me with post tubal ligation syndrome. While the lumps I would get alot of time would come and go after months and months they would completely clear if I took progesterone.


There have been some studies that cover The Estrogen-Progesterone Relationship which outline how the progesterone plays a role in this with your cycles.

I am not saying thats what you have but that could be a definite possibility given the miscarriages and the lump resolution after just one cycle of progesterone!


This estrogen/progesterone is also the main known cause for major PMS issues including emotional instability.


It's medically harmless but offers up an explanation of what could potentially be the root cause.


----------



## AngienDaniel

GUESS WHAT???? I am gonna start my period! I am SPOTTING! YAY YAY YAY YAY.. Might catch my cycle this month after all. Well, unless the medicine delays my o. Trying not to count my chickens before they're hatched...
HAPPY DAY!
HAPPY DAY!
Later chicks!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I think that the cost for pictures of a lifetime would be so worth it and I think I would choose to go with the one who would work around a newborn schedule. You can always sell the things you buy or like you said, write them off, but you will never get that first week back once it's gone..

As for the estrogen dominance and the emotional instability... I AM SO THERE.. When I took just the progesterone cream I was the sweetest thing alive. No joke, I am dead serious. I could tell such a difference in my personality. I have had that darn lump for a little over 12 years and now, all the sudden it is gone after 7 days on that medicine. I noticed it because around this time in my cycle it starts to get painful and during my short pregnancies, it hurt to even put down my arm. Now it's just gone. Almost completely. I feel a little teeny soreness if I push in on what's left of it, but there is no more huge fat lump under my arm. I have to admit that my hubby has been pesting me to get it checked out but I didn't feel the need cause if it was cancerous or anything like that I would have been dead already since I have had it for years and years. Now I realize I have had a serious hormone imbalance. I have never had painful periods, or long periods, usually only 2 days and spot one, but I even consider myself bi-polar a lot of the month.. I really do believe that balancing out my hormones is what my problem is. I think I am even worse now with my body trying to stabilize itself after a return to fertility. I might get to try this month. My hubby leaves on the first and I will be cycle day 12. I USUALLY ovulate on cd13, so as long as my cycle isn't messed up, I might catch it, might not.. I have never not had sex on my ovulation day. How good are my chances if I do it the day or so before or two days? Makes me wish I could drive to Yakima or that he would just not have to go.


----------



## cj72

Great numbers cupcake!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Navygrrl said:


> Dang. I just realized you're at 30 weeks, Brandy. I swear you just had your transfer the other day, LOL. :lol:




~Brandy~ said:


> If I can hold out delivery for another 41 days then they say I will get to walk out of the hospital with both babies!! :happydance: Still sounds like forever but I have to count in days instead of weeks to keep me sane...
> 
> One day at a time. :cloud9:

One day at a time and 41 days will be here before you know it. :hugs:



AngienDaniel said:


> GUESS WHAT???? I am gonna start my period! I am SPOTTING! YAY YAY YAY YAY.. Might catch my cycle this month after all. Well, unless the medicine delays my o. Trying not to count my chickens before they're hatched...
> HAPPY DAY!
> HAPPY DAY!
> Later chicks!

LOL What are you taking this cycle?

AFM, I am CD7. I will start OPKs Thursday. I lost my BBT thermometer so now I just have a regular one and it is in celsius. GRRR Oh well, I used a regular one forever and it always showed the difference in temps so Fx this does the same.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan... I don't take anything.. I sometimes remember to take my vitamins. I sometimes buy about 4 cans of pineapples, (Dole) the real small cans, and I eat one every day from cd11 until they are gone. I have sex... a lot. Too much really. Me and the hubby have sex about 4 times a day from cd 11/12 to cd 14/15. It becomes a chore around cd 11/12 (just kidding) Really though, it gets tough to stick to that pattern sometimes but I push myself cause for one week out of the month it won't kill me. After every deed, I do not go pee until at least a few hours and I lay there and he lays there with me and we just chat for about 20 minutes. It gives us 'close' time and makes him feel more involved and not so used.. ha ha.. I really don't take anything though. This time I will take the progesterone again, but I will not be starting it until about cd21, so about a week before my period is due. I am not much for medicine. I am not really anti-medicine, but I do believe that sometimes medicine harms more than it helps. I can't seem to carry a baby though so I probably should find a little more medicine to help me out. ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

My Dr. Tells me to start Progesterone 3days after confirmed O. As for the pineapple, not sure it helps or not but that's another after O thing. . I really would be faithful to prenatals & folic acid. Hope you catch that egg! 2-3 days before O is supposed to give you the best chance!


----------



## Navygrrl

AngienDaniel - Four times a day? OMG. That's crazy awesome, LOL. Also, yay for starting your cycle. :) I hope your next one lasts 9 months. :)

Cupcake - I'm sorry about the coffee. :( I think your morning sickness started early because your numbers are so high. Hopefully it won't last a long time.

Brandy - 41 days seems like a long time. I hope those babies stay there at least that long so you can bring them both home with you. Also, I'd go with the photographer that works around your babies' schedule. Plus, you'll be more comfortable because it's your home, and you won't have to lug the babies around. I don't think you need to worry too much about props and all.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Navy! Found out today the bean doesn't like potatoe wedges either lol I make this low cal stuff called orange fluff or Jello salad & that with Gingerale has been my meal plan since last night :) I do think I might try some veggie soup with mustard tonight & no its not a weird craving I always eat it that way! Its great! lol My Dr. called & said my Progesterone level is perfect at 24 & to continue on the 200mg/day...He is supposed to call me back with a plan to get me scanned before the weekend if #'s keep doing well, without going to ER. Excited but so scared to get next hcg level :/ I just pray all is well! Trying to not worry, but with even a high 1st #, its hard.....I agree 4x a day is crazy! You deserve a medal or something Angie!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, buy fresh pineapple. The pine apple core is what helps with implantation. I did that and walnuts back in march when I got my BFP. Funny that I just remembered that. LOL I wish I could remember to take my vitamins better. I remember about 60% of the time and that is being optimistic, it might actually be like 30%. :rofl:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, 4 times a day?? Wow, so jealous! LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

Don't be jealous.. Really.. It is nice like that ever so often, but it really is hard to make time for that many times for a straight week. I am happy with our usual (mostly) twice a day. My hubby is lots younger than me so I figure in about a year or two that number of times will drastically decrease. : ) I have always been a very physically needy person though. I just happen to have finally met my match in the hubby..

I did buy the 'real' pineapple a few times, and I can't say that it has made a difference, but the four times I have been pregnant, I ate the stuff in the can.. Maybe coincidence?? I have a very serious problem with iron.. My body doesn't break it down well or something and honestly, if I take prenatals too often it gives me trouble with going to the bathroom and it makes me bleed anally. I know that sounds weird, but I have always been that way since I was young. Vitamins with iron in them are tough for me. Actually, I am as healthy as a horse. I just haven't had the ability to get a good doctor. I really don't think I would have had the 4 losses in the last 6 months if I didn't have Army insurance, well, that and them telling me they were going to help me 'the next time'. I have no doubt I will be pregnant again here soon, I just am not sure of my ability to carry the little one very long. God gives and He takes away.. It sure is hard to be patient sometimes but I am trying. 

You are very blessed, Cupcake. I hope you have two little ones in there. That would be amazing!! I find myself a little bit jealous. If God is willing, I hope to join you in that coveted state soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

First thanks everyone on the photographer advice.. lately small decisions that I do in a snap have just overwhelmed me. I cant wait to get my mental and emotional state back lol.. but then it will be gone from no sleep w/newborns oh well.

Ok 4x a day Angie! I give you props... That sounds like a full time job to me that I so wouldnt be up for. I am all about the O but thats too much for me haha.. I think I found my match with my DH as well were comfy with 2x a week ROFLMAO.

Vitamins.... I hated taking pills but now that I take the vitafusion prenatal gummes with DHA and Folate (No iron) from Costco I never forget! I cant wait to take them. On rare occasions I have even taken an extra one just because I wanted to eat it! I dont do that often as I am aware of the certain vitamins you can actually OD on. The iron... oh the dreaded iron.. I am anemic even when I am not pregnant this has nothing to do with my diet and everything to do with missing part of my stomach/intestines/bowels due to a botched surgery years ago :) So I dont have the ability to absorb alot of things very well. I take the brand Wellesse liquid Iron because I cant use the pills and it seems to work well. I actually am still 1 point below what they consider to be low but for me that is pretty high compared to the norm. So for those that cannot process the iron pills the liquid iron still gives you what you need but it is a different form of iron and is easier to handle on the digestive system.... Including constipation.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It helps explain why I am getting pregnant every month.. ha ha.. I don't mind it during my o time, but I am good with twice a day all the rest of the month. 

I will have to check out the liquid iron. I really don't care too much about putting all that manufactured stuff into my body though. I wish bodies didn't have to age and we could just all work the way we were meant to without all those extra things..


----------



## cj72

Dammmmmn girl! Lol!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay! If numbers are around 1500 we get to do the US Thursday! US on standby LoL if just doubles then we wait til draw on Friday & go from there .....SO ready to be done with the suspense part :) keep praying for a good out come please!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Yay! If numbers are around 1500 we get to do the US Thursday! US on standby LoL if just doubles then we wait til draw on Friday & go from there .....SO ready to be done with the suspense part :) keep praying for a good out come please!

Trust me the suspense doesnt end for another 40Wks... You just find another thing you're waiting on LOL 

But yes lets get those #'s!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I figured. Just craving that 1st initial sigh of relief lol


----------



## cj72

Fxd for you cupcake :) 

9 dpo this am and bfn. Had some nausea, high temps, cramps on right side and my um...digestive system seems like it's slowing down. we had great timing this month, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jonnanne3

Cupcake, I am so excited for you!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! I can't wait to see your precious baby/babies on your first scan tomorrow! :winkwink: :happydance: 

Brandy, I can't believe you are less then 6 weeks away from meeting your precious little one girls! As far as the photographer, I personally would look on facebook through some of your friends pages.... I have used a few from there and the price ranges.....Most of them are amateurs, so remember that you get what you pay for. With mine, the cheapest was not the best pictures. They just didn't know how to work with posing and lighting. The other 2 were amazing and I have used one of them 2 years in a row. The prices weren't bad either. Good luck! I know that you want it to be perfect! 
Congratulations to the :bfp: and I can't wait to see some more!!!!!! :hugs: and tons of baby :dust: to everyone!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Fxd for you cupcake :)
> 
> 9 dpo this am and bfn. Had some nausea, high temps, cramps on right side and my um...digestive system seems like it's slowing down. we had great timing this month, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

There is still time you're not out yet :) :thumbup: FX


----------



## AngienDaniel

CD2 and let me tell you... This is LOADS of fun!! I have taken two pills already since yesterday. My belly is on FIRE! 

CJ... Praying for you.


Guess what Ladies?
I bought two kittens when we first came to this state. Now at the first of the month my boy cat got outside and I LOVED that cat. He is as smart as any cat I have ever seen. Now the girl cat I have is ridiculously stupid, to the point of making me wanna choke her little dumb self. (My hubby's cat of course...) Anyway, my boy cat got outside and yesterday after a month, my boy finds the cat outside at our trash cans and the cat comes running over like he done got to heaven.. Poor little thing is as skinny as a rail and you can tell the last few weeks have NOT been kind to him. He luckily found his way home and didn't get killed since the first of January. He is currently sleeping in his favorite cat bed on top of our bird Luna's cage. (Also his bestie) Yes, my bird loves the cat and he loves her.)Whether coincidence or not, (we live in almost identical housing to everyone else) the cat found his way back to the garbage cans at his house.. I was so glad! I thanked God for sending him back to the right house. 
YAY for good stories!
I hope everyone has had a productive day!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> CD2 and let me tell you... This is LOADS of fun!! I have taken two pills already since yesterday. My belly is on FIRE!
> 
> CJ... Praying for you.
> 
> 
> Guess what Ladies?
> I bought two kittens when we first came to this state. Now at the first of the month my boy cat got outside and I LOVED that cat. He is as smart as any cat I have ever seen. Now the girl cat I have is ridiculously stupid, to the point of making me wanna choke her little dumb self. (My hubby's cat of course...) Anyway, my boy cat got outside and yesterday after a month, my boy finds the cat outside at our trash cans and the cat comes running over like he done got to heaven.. Poor little thing is as skinny as a rail and you can tell the last few weeks have NOT been kind to him. He luckily found his way home and didn't get killed since the first of January. He is currently sleeping in his favorite cat bed on top of our bird Luna's cage. (Also his bestie) Yes, my bird loves the cat and he loves her.)Whether coincidence or not, (we live in almost identical housing to everyone else) the cat found his way back to the garbage cans at his house.. I was so glad! I thanked God for sending him back to the right house.
> YAY for good stories!
> I hope everyone has had a productive day!

Oh thats great news Angie! We have a cat that likes small spaces and he got out once and went to the neighbors house that was being built... somehow he managed to get sealed up in a wall!

He was missing for 16 days. When the people were inspecting their house they heard something and actually had to tear a portion of their wall out to get him! Luckily he had his tags on. He is normally a 20lb cat (super spoiled) when we got him back I couldnt even recognize him... he couldnt have been more than 5-6lbs :( Quick vet trip and alot of food he is back to normal. 

He is the love of my husbands life can you tell!? The thing is like 9 or 10 now but scared to death to go outside.
 



Attached Files:







Sausage.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLawson

Well, I am 6 days past my positive LH, probably 4 from ovulation ( I remember having pains but didnt mark it on my chart for some reason)? I sent my doc an email today and asked if we could do IUI if I dont end up pregnant this month. He said of course and its free as part of my followup care but its unwashed. If I want the washing process its 300.00 because a seperate person does that and that is their fee. Any suggestions? Should I try it the free way and if that doesnt work go for the other?
I have another question, does any of you have Rh negative blood? I have to get whats called a Rhogham shot at a certain week of pregnancy and then another if the child is negative when they are born. If this is not done properly it can affect the next child you have. I was reading online that this is also true if you have a tubal or chemical pregnancy or miscarriage. If you dont get the shot after any of those it affects the next one. This really scares me cause sometimes a miscarriage early can go overlooked. Especially a chemical pregnancy if you dont have a positive test.
Angie, I thought about you too when I read this since youve had several miscarriages. Do you have negative Rh?
Cupcake Cant wait to hear about the ultrasound!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have never heard of an unwashed iui being offered. I thought that causes serious pain and cramping.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Unwashed IUI can cause infection from something in the semen. I would pay to get it washed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had to look it up. I knew it was a no no.

Why is Sperm Washing Necessary?
Sperm must be washed in order to be used with IUI. Raw semen cannot be inserted directly into a woman&#8217;s uterus. This is because semen contains chemicals called prostaglandins. Prostaglandins cause muscular contractions and are responsible for cramps during menstruation and pregnancy. If raw semen is inserted directly into your uterus, rather than going through the cervix first, it could cause severe pain and cramping. It could also cause your uterus to collapse, causing severe complications.

Sperm is also washed in order to increase your chances of becoming pregnant. Sperm washing can remove dead sperm and those sperm with poor motility. This leaves behind sperm that can swim faster and that are more likely to fertilize your egg. Sperm washing can also get rid of the white blood cells, mucous and seminal fluid surrounding the sperm, which can also interfere with fertility.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I had a male cat before this one I have now and I LOVED that cat. He was an outside cat for years and the complex I lived at before we moved here got a new Manager and that manager took him to the pound and we never saw him again. I had that cat for almost 10 years. When I got the cat I have now, I chose him because of his resemblance in looks and personality to the cat I had before so I was pretty upset when he went missing, but this is a huge place and looking for a single cat in this humongous city was not an option. I am glad to know that he is as smart as I thought he was. He is only 10 months old. He was crying in his sleep yesterday and it broke my poor little heart and to beat it all his sister cat does not recognize him and hisses at him every time he gets close to her. I HATE girl cats. They are from the same litter and she is as dumb as she can be.. Your hubby looks like he loves his cat for sure. That's about the way I feel about mine too. Being stuck in a wall for that many days would truly make anything alive scared to go back outside.. That's the saddest story I ever heard.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Panic attack in progress lol 2nd HCG results will be back in about 45 mins, praying hard for doubling #'s!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, No I am not RH- but my younger sister is. I have O positive blood type. My younger sister is O negative I think? Not too sure really how the blood types work. I have had blood clots before but no blood disorders were found and they just chalked it up to a freak incident. I think it was because I was super sick and at the time, was a heavy smoker. I have been smoke free for a little over 2 years now..YAY for clean lungs. I think it has something to do with a baby's blood being positive and the Mother being negative? and the Mother rejecting the baby?? Good possibility I am speaking garbage though.. : )


----------



## Navygrrl

Ugh, definitely pay for the sperm wash. That whole thing about your uterus collapsing had me cringing.

KMFX for you cupcake!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Panic attack in progress lol 2nd HCG results will be back in about 45 mins, praying hard for doubling #'s!!!!

OMG WTF!? I thought that was on Thursday..... Glad you just told me or I would of been sitting here for the last 10 hours hitting refresh!


----------



## LLawson

Ugh! Thanks for that info. I didnt even look into it on the internet yet. He did put in his email that it could cause mild cramping but didnt mention all this other stuff.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OK Cupcake, I am waiting patiently on your betas. Fx they are over 1500!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I seriously need a hobby so I get off bnb... I get a new new sewing machine come Friday so hopefully I will spend time figuring that out! No don't have a clue how to sew haha just sounded fun.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, I go to school fulltime and work fulltime, but still fond time to be on here. LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well 2nd HCG only went up to 754....Scared & Sad. Praying for a Miracle! Next HCG is Friday....Don't want to lose hope but my heart is breaking :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

You could just have a slow riser. How many days ago did you do your last Beta?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Well 2nd HCG only went up to 754....Scared & Sad. Praying for a Miracle! Next HCG is Friday....Don't want to lose hope but my heart is breaking :(

You're fine and totally still in it :) This is your bean!!

The doubling time according to the HCG calculators that I used say that for HCG under 1200 the normal time can vary from 31 hours to 72 hours.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The HCG charts that I have seen say 750 is a high normal for 4 weeks also. It also depends on what time you did the beta the other day and what time you had the blood drawn today.


----------



## cupcakestoy

It was a 48 hour draw. Puts us at 116 hour doubling time. Hoping its just a slow riser.. not giving up on our little guy yet...redraw Friday morning..


----------



## jonnanne3

Was it 48 hours since the last draw?


----------



## jonnanne3

Your numbers are great! I know this is a sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks gals. Yes draws were 48 hrs apart. Dr. Says not to give up yet. Could be a vanishing twin or just a fluke.. trying to gang in there til Friday's draw.


----------



## stickybean4

The higher the number the longer the doubling time, cupcake. Im sure you have a nice strong little bean in there. It can take any where from 48 to 72 hours to double. My numbers were only 1100 at 6 weeks.They did not double and were slow to rise. My drs said there can ve such a variance in the numbers. But thankfully I seen that beautiful heartbeat 7 weeks. I know its hard but everything is going to be alright


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, there is a good possibility that you were carrying two and now there is only one. It could explain the super high number at first and then just the regular number at the second. I am gonna pray for you and your little one. I will not just pray, I will truly pray. Try to be positive cause fear is so stressful.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks gals. Yes draws were 48 hrs apart. Dr. Says not to give up yet. Could be a vanishing twin or just a fluke.. trying to gang in there til Friday's draw.

I didn't want to mention the vanishing twin in case you didn't know..

If both fertilised the high HCG would explain it.. If only 1 ends up sticking you will get a high HCG and then a drop to a singleton like level for atleast 1-2 draws... Lets just hope 1.

But the 566 at 11DPiui is ridiculous high I couldnt imagine less than 2 being fertilised.


----------



## cupcakestoy

You ladies have no idea how much your words have encouraged me. i truly pray this ends with us getting our thb :) Dh has been wonderful & optimistic. I have come to the conclusion that I am pregnant today & this little bean has already given us so much joy, that it has already made our lives better. I will wait & see how the numbers game plays out & pray for the best. I did alot of praying, crying & talking to him last night, telling him to fight & how much mommy & daddy love him already, so I'm hoping the little bean is stubborn & will fight to make it LOL Thank you for being there girls & please keep praying for us & our baby!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I found myself doing that too, with Freckl, Cupcake. When they were telling me that my numbers were too low (stuid emerge doctors) and that I probably had an ectopic and to prepare myself to miscarry, I cried, and I talked to Freckle and said to hang on in the uterus, be where he's supposed to be. I am still frightened that something might go wrong, and have a mini-panic if I don't feel him at least once a day, but I know he's safe and will get here safely. Just stay positive and keep speaking to your bubs positively. All will be okay. It's the year of the TR babies.


----------



## cj72

LLawson said:


> Well, I am 6 days past my positive LH, probably 4 from ovulation ( I remember having pains but didnt mark it on my chart for some reason)? I sent my doc an email today and asked if we could do IUI if I dont end up pregnant this month. He said of course and its free as part of my followup care but its unwashed. If I want the washing process its 300.00 because a seperate person does that and that is their fee. Any suggestions? Should I try it the free way and if that doesnt work go for the other?
> I have another question, does any of you have Rh negative blood? I have to get whats called a Rhogham shot at a certain week of pregnancy and then another if the child is negative when they are born. If this is not done properly it can affect the next child you have. I was reading online that this is also true if you have a tubal or chemical pregnancy or miscarriage. If you dont get the shot after any of those it affects the next one. This really scares me cause sometimes a miscarriage early can go overlooked. Especially a chemical pregnancy if you dont have a positive test.
> Angie, I thought about you too when I read this since youve had several miscarriages. Do you have negative Rh?
> Cupcake Cant wait to hear about the ultrasound!

I had totally forgotten about the Rh- thing. I am and OH isn't. ( not the case with my other 2 girls) 

Def wash them or your uterus will have an allergic reaction.


Cupcake, prayers are heading your way. You might just have slow rising numbers. Fxd!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, you are pretty much right. If you are rh negative and there's a chance that the baby is rh positive, the antibodies in your blood can possibly attack and kill your baby if your blood mixes with your baby's blood for any reason. The rhogam shot prevents that. It usually wont affect your first child but any thereafter if you dont get the shot. Then you and the baby both have to get another shot if the baby is rh+ after birth. If not with your next baby it will attack their red blood cells. Its all weird and scary!

Cupcake, you got this! Dont worry and get yourself stressed cause thats not good for you or the baby. Think Happy thoughts and Im keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and I know you will be fine! Take it easy for a few days, relax so you can get yourself unstressed. I know thats easier said than done but you need it.

I wish I had all you ladies addresses. Im a card giver. LOL, passed down from my Memaw that was a preachers wife, she sent cards out for everything and Ive found myself doing the same. I think I could find a reason all of you could use the encouragement or Love here and there. You all can inbox me your address if you want to so if theres ever a reason I can send you one, I would!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I found myself doing that too, with Freckl, Cupcake. When they were telling me that my numbers were too low (stuid emerge doctors) and that I probably had an ectopic and to prepare myself to miscarry, I cried, and I talked to Freckle and said to hang on in the uterus, be where he's supposed to be. I am still frightened that something might go wrong, and have a mini-panic if I don't feel him at least once a day, but I know he's safe and will get here safely. Just stay positive and keep speaking to your bubs positively. All will be okay. It's the year of the TR babies.

You're already in your 2nd trimester! WOW it seems like your PG is going fast to me and mines going slow ROFL Congrats 

Are you doing the maternit21 or harmony test or anything? The outcome for the genetics testing wouldnt have swayed us as we were dead set on these little girls but I had to know the gender and quickly lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Unfortunately, they don't offer Harmony and MaterniT21 here in Canada. We can't even have the blood drawn and sent to the USA for testing. I would actually have to physically travel, and pay close to $2000 for it, so I stuck with the IPS Screening. I have one child with autism and chromosomal abnormalities and a neurometabolic disease, and none of it was picked up by IPS, but another child with special needs wouldn't change anything for me. The fact that I got pregnant so quickly after surgery is a miracle in itself, lol, that a baby, special needs or not, is good with me.

And yeah, definitely going fast. The day I peed on the stick and thought I had 36.5 weeks to go seemed so far away and like July was never going to come, and now I'll be 15 weeks on Sunday, and I wonder where it is going.

This was my bump 4 days ago. No hiding it anymore.
 



Attached Files:







freckle14w.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies..It's been forever since I've stopped in but I do read a little here and there. It's great to see so many new faces and so many BFP's!

I'm 9mo post VSG surgery and down 96lbs. I am starting on Metformin and will take clomid next cycle. We shall try this baby dance again.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Hi ladies..It's been forever since I've stopped in but I do read a little here and there. It's great to see so many new faces and so many BFP's!
> 
> I'm 9mo post VSG surgery and down 96lbs. I am starting on Metformin and will take clomid next cycle. We shall try this baby dance again.

Congrats on your WLS recovery and results :) FX for you this next cycle. Hopefully you have shocked the hell out of your system and it will be a quick ttc for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> Hi ladies..It's been forever since I've stopped in but I do read a little here and there. It's great to see so many new faces and so many BFP's!
> 
> I'm 9mo post VSG surgery and down 96lbs. I am starting on Metformin and will take clomid next cycle. We shall try this baby dance again.

Way to go & Good Luck TTC!!!! Hope you get blessed this cycle!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

This has been the slowest stinkin' day EVER!!! I have cleaned my house, done laundry, cooked & still mnaged to Google myself silly! UGH....I HATE waiting still :/ Have found alot on the vanishing Twin thing & it sounds kinda like what is going on, but I'm not getting my hopes up just yet. 3pm tomorrow can't come soon enough, of course then I have to be prepared for it to go either way, but maybe we will at least have some answers....Now I have to pray for my sanity as well as our little bean to thrive....Sometimes I think we should have just gotten another puppy :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> This has been the slowest stinkin' day EVER!!! I have cleaned my house, done laundry, cooked & still mnaged to Google myself silly! UGH....I HATE waiting still :/ Have found alot on the vanishing Twin thing & it sounds kinda like what is going on, but I'm not getting my hopes up just yet. 3pm tomorrow can't come soon enough, of course then I have to be prepared for it to go either way, but maybe we will at least have some answers....Now I have to pray for my sanity as well as our little bean to thrive....Sometimes I think we should have just gotten another puppy :wacko:

I LOL at the puppy remark! I tried that it didn't work ;) Now I have 2 dogs, a cat, and 2 babies on the way. Spare yourself and stick to the baby.


Do you take the test at 3pm or get the results at 3? LOL I have to know when to watch for it ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Draw is tomorrow at 3pm. Will have results by 530.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Draw is tomorrow at 3pm. Will have results by 530.

LOL I feel like a stalker! But a stalker isnt suppose to be so obvious ;) 

K so you're 2 hours ahead of me so I need to watch for something after 330 my time.

Can you remind me... did you have berger or monteith? They are also a great resource if you want a second opinion medically anyway. Not saying you need one but I was going through old emails the other day and I saw a response from Dr. Monteith. I second guessed something another doctor told me and he was able to clear it up and it turns out that myself and Monteith were right.


----------



## Navygrrl

Oh lord... CHTRC has a secret site only for women who've had their surgeries done, and it's starting to get as much drama as the public site.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Oh lord... CHTRC has a secret site only for women who've had their surgeries done, and it's starting to get as much drama as the public site.

a secret site? Other than their forums?

I haven't posted on their forums in a while I didn't really get pregnant using the tubes they reversed hehe.


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh lord... CHTRC has a secret site only for women who've had their surgeries done, and it's starting to get as much drama as the public site.
> 
> a secret site? Other than their forums?
> 
> I haven't posted on their forums in a while I didn't really get pregnant using the tubes they reversed hehe.Click to expand...

Yeah they have a secret facebook site. I don't think anyone uses the forum on their site anymore. The secret site was supposed to have less crazy than the public one because CHTRC has to ensure you're a patient of theirs before they add you, but the crazy is there as well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh lord... CHTRC has a secret site only for women who've had their surgeries done, and it's starting to get as much drama as the public site.
> 
> a secret site? Other than their forums?
> 
> I haven't posted on their forums in a while I didn't really get pregnant using the tubes they reversed hehe.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they have a secret facebook site. I don't think anyone uses the forum on their site anymore. The secret site was supposed to have less crazy than the public one because CHTRC has to ensure you're a patient of theirs before they add you, but the crazy is there as well.Click to expand...


Interesting LOL. I should ask to join just so I can watch their drama :blush:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy-Great minds think a like! I emailed Dr. Berger today. He did my TR. This was his reply:Hi Stacy -

HCG normally doubles in 2-3 days, we have seen normal pregnancies after initially
low rising HCG. Two assays are not sufficient to be sure what is happening. Please
keep me informed.

Dr. Berger

Gave me a little hope! 

Navy-The crazies are always looking to attack on there! LoL Brandy you should join just to pass the time...LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

How in the heck can a tubal reversal page be filled with drama?? I don't get people sometimes.. They can take the smallest comment and turn it into MLK's speech and then twist it to mean I joined the KKK while dancing naked to Madonna on Sunday at church while playing with rattlesnakes... that we feed our babies to.

People have lost their sense of humor and take offense to everything. 

Fluter, I have watched your journey for the last two years I have been on this forum.. and I can say that I will be happy happy when you get your baby. You and C.J and Faith and JO Jo and the lady who started this thread are the reasons why I stuck with this thread the first year when I wanted to quit so badly. Now, there have been a few more women added to the list of reasons why I have hope after every month of struggle and disappointment and why this is the only forum I write on. I pray you get your baby. You deserve it! Now sappy time over..

Going to go rest and relax in the tub and do some in depth praying for a certain little cupcake baby.. I will check back tomorrow.


----------



## cj72

Angie, you just made my eyes well up with tears ! Love you girl! We're gonna get pregnant if we have to knock each other up! Here I am on CD 10 feeling nauseous as hell and bloated from doing nothing different. I was bfn yesterday and I'm testing again tomorrow. I did hear on that other page that Navy and I are both part of that there is craziness on a different page and I want to know what's going on too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have a girl on my personal page who posts to the CH FB page. It appears in my newsfeed. She had her TR a few days before I did. She lost custody of her three daughters to her mother and she contacted me one day to vent about things her mom said to her. It went as far as her mother telling her that she isn't going to see her girls until the court deems it safe for them, due to some mental instability, and I felt bad for her...but lately, I'm starting to see through her personal posts what her mother meant. I'm considering removing her because of all the drama. Makes me wonder if you're referring to her, lol.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake the puppy thing didnt fill my need. I have 7, yes 7 mini dachshunds and 1 big dog thats half Redbone half Lab. Ive taken so many in as fosters and couldnt let them go. A few were from a litter I bred and couldnt let them go. LOL. The worst part of it all is I have become allergic to them over the past 2 years and gradually getting worse. I tried shots for about a year but it just made me worse. I have to get 4 a week and it was very time consuming too. I cant get rid of them, they are my babies. My big dog is almost 13 and my oldest dachshund is almost 12 theres no way I would send them away. This is their home! Im currently trying to fight these allergies without my Benadryl and Flonase. Im doing pretty good. I use a neti pot at night and air cleaners, filters etc.. Im taking honey twice a day for my other allergies. Do any of you know of anything safe to take as far as allergies during pregnancy? Im trying to prepare myself but if I get myself messed up by cleaning or washing the dogs, it always turns into an asthma attack and I just wonder if theres any alternatives? Its worse right now cause its winter and they are house dogs so theyve been in all winter. They do spend alot of time outside when its warmer weather which makes it a little easier. My husbands going to eventually build their own room with its own ventilation but that will be months down the road.
Sorry girls, got carried away about my dogs on a baby site. Im bored, we have about 3 inches of snow and its in the single digits and has been for several days with more snow coming tommorow. I have cabin fever but its too cold to go out much!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy or cupcake can you PM me and tell me whom I contact to get on the FB page?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wowzers! Such a busy thread these days:) :hugs:

Cupcake, I'm praying for you and your little one! :hugs::hugs: Hoping those numbers are right on target and your lo is snuggling in!:hugs:

Praying we ALL get our BFPs in 2014! Sounds like everyone is giving it their best effort:thumbup: ..glad to see you back in the game Fluter..and HUGE congrats on the weight loss! I'll bet you're feeling great!! Hope you get your long awaited baby:baby::hugs:

So, dh and I had our consult with the RE on Monday..going over bloodwork results. We're basically unexplained. RE says nothing jumps out as an issue. He said we were perfect candidates for a current IVF clinical trial. SO, we decided to go for it! My head is still spinning but the ball's rolling. We went today for DH's SA and my pap and a saline sonogram...checking for polyps, fibroids or cysts. Thankfully all clear with the sonogram. We'll do some more blood work next week and then wait for AF to arrive so I can start birth control pills on cd2...to prevent cysts from forming. I'm currently CD13..so have a few weeks to wait. :wacko: I feel at peace and just know that however this whole process goes...is what God has planned for us. It may or may not be what I want...but I can't see the big picture like He can:) Normal price at this clinic for IVF is around $13,000. Clinical trial is around $4,500. My dr offers $2,000 towards IVF for patients that don't conceive after TR..SO our price will be around $2,500. REALLY AMAZING! We couldn't have afforded IVF at this point..so the huge savings was truly a blessing:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I got so excited about ease dropping on anothers drama that I forgot to respond to everyone ROFL!

Cupcake- Awesome that you emailed him. I know even though he isnt actually doing surgeries anymore (from what I understand) but that he would still continue patient followups.

Angie- Your post cracked me up... I love you imagination! I come off as abrasive I guess in person (maybe online too IDK) because I have a very sarcastic sense of humor. But I am also the first one to make light of my own short comings and make jokes about it... we have to be able to laugh stuff off or we would never make it through this life.

CJ- Loved your post too.. If you girls knock each other up you will be RICH! Plus alot of envious men since they didn't get to watch...


Brandi- When I hear someones sob story like that the horrible person in me just instantly assumes there are 2 sides to every story.. She is probably a nut case incognito and it will eventually come to light.

LLawson- actually you can take Benadryl. I have it on my approved medication list from the doctor so I double checked him like I do everything haha. The FDA has classed this medication as a Class B which means essentially they do not find any reason that this medicine will effect the unborn child.



AFM- I dont think I am going to spit these girls out in the coming days but I have this strange feeling that something is coming.. if that makes sense. I was in bed most of today.. I just feel like the lower half of my body is all the sudden much heavier and every movement I make it much slower. Probably all in my head but the sheer mass of my body is about to start creating its own gravitational pull.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could be any time now, Brandy! But the longer the better...cook em well!

As for that girl..she posted some positive OPK's tonight on the CH FB page, and when people told her to get baby dancing, she said she can't because her husband isn't home. Less than two hours later, she's now posting about how she's chosen her casket and what she wants to wear at her funeral because her husband is going to be gone for training for 4 months and "no one can stop her". Like...get som psychiatric help before even THINKING about bringing another child into the world, PLEASE!!!! lmao.

I took Benadryl when I found out I was pregnant with my oldest, as a way to wean off Seroquel for sleep issues. My OB told me to stop because there is a small risk (less than 5%, I think he said) of cleft lip and palate developing when it is taken in the first trimester. Overall, it's safe though.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I also have a very deep sense of humor. I can't imagine not looking at life and it's issues with humor. Sounds like your little Munchkins have dropped. I hope they stay cozy for a little while longer.

C.J. I truly hang around to see you women get your babies. It is something I pray for daily.

Faith, that is the best deal in the WORLD!! I fisted my hand in the air when I read that and my hubby was like "what was that for," and I said Andrea is gonna have IVF! yay yay yay!! He was laughing..

I am gonna be able to try this month. My hubby will not be going to training at Yakima but will be staying behind due to a knock out he got doing combatives. We will be conceiving this month, I am gonna start my cycle out with some positive thinking!! I am only cd3.. ha ha.. I am pretty glad we will get to try.
Plus, I am glad he gets to stay on rear guard cause this is the first anniversary we will get to spend together. So this anniversary might be our month.. I am scared to death that it might not be the progesterone. I might be right behind you with the IVF Faith.. 

I feel like we are gonna have lots of good news this year and lots of big baby bellys.. I don't plan on waiting to long for ivf if I keep miscarrying. I plan on taking advantage of the discounted rate the military offers if I need it.

Cupcake, I am praying for your little one to hold steady. 
Good night everyone. I promised my hubby an early night.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- That is absolutely amazing!! 

Sounds like you will be on the same protocol as I was in the IVF world atleast online they call it the long protocol. I am super excited for you ;) I would be interested to see what meds they use for you. Did he give you your E2 (Estrogen) level? I would imagine if you're CD13 right now that the testing they are waiting to do before AF is your CD21 progesterone test? That will be helpful too for you to know how well you're holding your own with the progesterone levels.

Oh my I did the happy dance I can't wait!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- 7 ? Wow! I have a big Rottie that is our surrogate toddler! LoL 
Brandy-You have to email or message Dr. M or one of the nurses with your name d.o.b. & date of tr from FB account to be added.
Faith! How exciting for you & what a great deal!! Hope this is your ticket!
Angie so glad you get to try this cycle! Sorry he had to get K.O.'d tho lol
Fx'd CJ & Navy!!
Afm- strange sense of peace this morning. My heart tells me this baby will be OK. My "nurse" mentality is trying to be rational:/ I don't know what today will bring but praying for awesome #s!!! Will update asap :)


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you so much for your kind words Angie. In March I will be 4 yrs post TR. I know that several of those months we didn't get to TTC because he was in Iraq or he lived in TX. I've had every test known to man and I'm all good so I'm just hoping that too much time hasn't passed. I will be 35 in April and I'm getting nervous. 

As for the CH page, it's not just them, every TR thread on FB I've been on has had crazies. Lol


----------



## Navygrrl

I don't know if it's TR or just TTC, but this is the only thread I've been on that hasn't had some crazy person in it. Maybe I'm the crazy one this time. 

Faith - that is awesome news about the trial! 

Brandy - tell those babies they just have to stay in there as long as they can. :) I can only begin to imagine how uncomfortable you are, though. I know being 30 weeks with just a singleton can be rough enough.

CJ - KMFX for you!

Brandi - I have some friends on FB that are annoying, but I know they'd start a huge ruckus if I deleted them, so I just hide all their posts. It helps my blood pressure. Crazy is fun to see, sometimes, unless it's affecting your personal life. And your baby belly is adorable. :)

fluterby - Congrats on your WLS and the awesome results so far. I'm glad to see you back, and I hope you get your THB soon. And you're still young. :)

Angie - I think things have worked out for you this month. I'm sorry your husband got knocked out and has to stay behind, but hopefully it's because he now has to knock you up. ;)

llawson - That's a lot of puppies!!! I bet they're adorable. Sorry about the allergies, though. :( My doctor is fine with benadryl and TTC, but it makes me so sleepy that I can't really do anything.

I hope I didn't forget anyone, and I'm sorry if I did. I thought I was going to get great sleep last night since school was on a 2 hour delay today and I was in bed and asleep by 10pm. Alas, I was up at 4am.

I had to explain to DH last night about OPKs again and how long the egg lives after ovulation. I swear I'm going to smack him with a biology book or something. :lol: I know we had this conversation 9 cycles ago. He said I need to get the OPKs with the smiley face so he won't be confused. I'm not sure why he's confused by the OPKs, when all that happens is that I tell him it's positive and it's time, but I guess he's just trying to be more involved.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Angie. In March I will be 4 yrs post TR. I know that several of those months we didn't get to TTC because he was in Iraq or he lived in TX. I've had every test known to man and I'm all good so I'm just hoping that too much time hasn't passed. I will be 35 in April and I'm getting nervous.
> 
> As for the CH page, it's not just them, every TR thread on FB I've been on has had crazies. Lol

Ya we only missed each other at CH by a couple days! Mine was 3/1/10 ;) But honestly I was there on a mission and didn't socialize with the other couples anyway haha. There was one couple that was fighting at the hotel counter when we tried to check in and the next morning they boarded the shuttle with us..... That tells me the crazies were out so I just hid.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, you are so helpful! I take the benadryl that has the decongestant, I dont know if that would make a difference. Its the generic from walmart, the ingredients say: Diphenhydramine HCI 25 mg (Antihistamine) and Phenylephrine HCI 10 mg (Nasal Decongestant).
Could you see if thats on your list? Also can you take any prescription drugs for acid reflux? I take Pantaprozole right now. I just figured I could always do tums if I cant but it takes alot of those to help me out. Its nice to know if I need it I can take the Benadryl but I will still try and not if I dont absolutely have to. Regular benadryl will help with my allergic reactions it just doesnt unstop my nose.
It sounds like your babies have dropped! It wont be long now with 2 in there so make sure you get lots of bed rest to keep them in as long as possible!

Faith, Im so excited for you, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Ive been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers daily! I wish you the best of Luck and will continue my thoughts and prayers!

Cupcake, thinking of you today also, I wish you the best and throwing lots of baby dust your way. I know you got this! Keeping you in m prayers as well!

I know Ive missed some but you are all in my thoughts and prayers! This year will be the year of babies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Brandy, you are so helpful! I take the benadryl that has the decongestant, I dont know if that would make a difference. Its the generic from walmart, the ingredients say: Diphenhydramine HCI 25 mg (Antihistamine) and Phenylephrine HCI 10 mg (Nasal Decongestant).
> Could you see if thats on your list? Also can you take any prescription drugs for acid reflux? I take Pantaprozole right now. I just figured I could always do tums if I cant but it takes alot of those to help me out. Its nice to know if I need it I can take the Benadryl but I will still try and not if I dont absolutely have to. Regular benadryl will help with my allergic reactions it just doesnt unstop my nose.
> It sounds like your babies have dropped! It wont be long now with 2 in there so make sure you get lots of bed rest to keep them in as long as possible!
> 
> Faith, Im so excited for you, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Ive been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers daily! I wish you the best of Luck and will continue my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Cupcake, thinking of you today also, I wish you the best and throwing lots of baby dust your way. I know you got this! Keeping you in m prayers as well!
> 
> I know Ive missed some but you are all in my thoughts and prayers! This year will be the year of babies!

Hey LL- You're welcome ;) Although some doctors recommendations of medications that are ok to take during pregnancy and ttc vary. But my doctor has a website that he lists all his approved meds on. Anyone can view it here https://www.womenscare.com/obstetrics/safe-medicines/

There is quite a few for acid reflux on there to choose from. Also I use the walmart version of Benadryl as well on rare occasions he confirmed that the store brands or equivalent are ok as well.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ok ladies. Results are in! Still didn't double, but up to 1112 today! The nurse feels like it may just be a slow riser or we could have had a vanishing twin since 1st number was so high....This little bean is hanging in there so we aren't giving up on it just yet :) My doubling time went from 116 hrs. down to 83 hrs. so maybe its catching up lol Redraw Sunday, US Tuesday! Oh & today's #'s are mine & dh call numbers at the Fire Dept. (Monroe#11 & Monroe#12) Hoping that's a sign:) Please continue to pray for our little bean!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am glad your number is still rising Cupcake. I hope your ultrasound has great results!


I am so glad it's the weekend! I am ready to rest and lay around the house with my baby.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Ok ladies. Results are in! Still didn't double, but up to 1112 today! The nurse feels like it may just be a slow riser or we could have had a vanishing twin since 1st number was so high....This little bean is hanging in there so we aren't giving up on it just yet :) My doubling time went from 116 hrs. down to 83 hrs. so maybe its catching up lol Redraw Sunday, US Tuesday! Oh & today's #'s are mine & dh call numbers at the Fire Dept. (Monroe#11 & Monroe#12) Hoping that's a sign:) Please continue to pray for our little bean!


Made my freaking day!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I completely agree with Brandy, this made my day. I have been thinking about you all day Cupcake and praying your numbers were good. Can't wait to see your little bean Tuesday!!!

AFM, my OPK is so close to positive, I can barely tell it is not as dark as the control line. We will start BDing tonight every night until my temp rises. I always have a distinct rise the day after O to atleast 97.8. FX I O tomorrow. Then, the TWW starts. The RE wants me to use progesterone from 3DPO, but I think I will start testing on 10DPO and at the slightest of a line, start progesteroen immediately. What do you think?


----------



## cupcakestoy

So you guys think its OK even tho not doubling yet? I'm believing in this bean!!! LoL


----------



## jonnanne3

I know you have a sticky bean there!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stickybean4

So glad to see the numbers rising cupcake. That little bean is getting comfy, mommy. Sit back and relax.


----------



## GalvanBaby

All seems great Cupcake.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> So you guys think its OK even tho not doubling yet? I'm believing in this bean!!! LoL

I think so. It's still high for your dpo so with a vanishing twin it would take another draw to align more with a singleton. Also remember at1200+ it doesn't double at 48 hours. On my phone with spotty Internet so had to make it short


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh been out for a few days....

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO Cupcake...I believe it is all evening out and you are going to have a beautiful baby to hold in 9 months! 

Flutter Way to go girl!!!! Can't wait to see you in here again and hopefully getting that sticky bean! 

Faith OMG OMG OMG I can't wait to hear how it turns out for you. I am on pins and needles for you. 

I am fully out this month but thats ok with me. I have been back and forth with myself if we should really be ttc another baby or not since I am so happy with what we have so I think I am gonna get back on BC when AF shows tomorrow(she should be).


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey cupcake sorry if I missed it but when is your next draw or u/s? I know your doc was going to be gone through the weekend?


----------



## cj72

Can't wait to hear your sticky bean is in the right place cupcake!

Faith - good luck girl! I know this is your BFP! keep us posted on the dates!

Navy, on the regular Chapel Hill website I had a lady go off on me for telling people to hang in there and believe in hope. That was on the 40 over website and I never looked back.

Brandy, keep those legs crossed girl! 

Afm, I think I've got a cyst on my right ovary but will find out tomorrow when I go for my re appointment. I will be cd4 so I will probably be starting from there or clomid a day late because of the weekend. I'll let you know what the plan of action is once he tells me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just got home from lab. Grrrr nobody working in Medical records, so I can't pick up the results. She said they will page my Dr. so I guess I wait on his call.....Hoping all is well :/ Dh & I had sex yesterday morning, afterwards I had a small amount of spotting :dohh:, which didn't worry me since I know that is not uncommon....But I have had a dull backache today & a minute amount of super light pink/tan 1 time this morning....ugh Hoping its just normal Pregnancy stuff but its been too long for me to remember lol Oh well, guess I will pray & wait, what else can I do for now.......Say a little prayer for me please. going to go lie down....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying the numbers are great and the dr calls quickly!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tan spotting is old blood. Only worry if it is bright red and more than spotting off and on.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well not looking good. My hcg only went up by 119 to 1231. Will have a scan tomorrow. Praying for a Miracle, but just not optimistic....


----------



## jonnanne3

Praying for a great result. With you only being about 5 weeks, don't get too upset if you don't see anything. It is still way early. However, your numbers are still good. Praying for a great result! :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you, From what I have seen we only have a 10-15% chance of it making it :( Sad, but at peace for now. I know God has a plan for us, just wish I could understand it all. If this little bean doesn't pull through, we will try again asap....Will update after our scan tomorrow evening...Pray for us


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thank you, From what I have seen we only have a 10-15% chance of it making it :( Sad, but at peace for now. I know God has a plan for us, just wish I could understand it all. If this little bean doesn't pull through, we will try again asap....Will update after our scan tomorrow evening...Pray for us

I will be thinking of you and your family! :hugs: FX little bean is snug as a bug


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am praying that you will be strong, Cupcake, no matter what you have to face. I am praying for your little one to hold steady..


----------



## LLawson

Praying for you Cupcake and will keep you in my thoughts. Fxed for tomorrow to bring good news


----------



## jonnanne3

Praying for you and your bean! :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Prayers for you guys. Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well on this dreary Tuesday. I am just sitting at home eating an orange and chatting to the hubby via text..
I am bored to pieces. I just took a bite of the orange without eating it slice by slice and thought to myself that was my 'try something new for the day'.. lol I need another hobby.
I have been spending this week falling in love with my hubby again. I love him anyway and I am 'in love' with him too, but I felt like there has been such a busy-ness between us lately so I slowed it down, been texting a little more 'interestingly' and been giving up-close and personal attention to all the things that matter most to him. Sometimes it's nice to just put away all my personal wants and focus on his. Even if he doesn't do a good job of being the same way toward me sometimes. Putting away disappointment, tiredness, contentedness, and finding that first date nervousness again has me loving and wanting my bestie as close as he can be to me.. As you can see, I love my Daniel today! We are gonna be trying to have a baby this weekend. I am in love and so very much in love and blessed and I LOVE MY HUSBAND!!! We are gonna be having a baby this weekend! I don't even care if I lose it two days after I find out, I will keep going until my body quits on me. 
Forgive me if I was a little to graphic for some of you, or you just ain't interested in my sexual/emotional escapades... I ain't sorry, but I will ask you each and every one to forgive me even as you know I ain't one bit sorry. lmbo... I will be back later cause I am bored and I need something to do that isn't Facebook.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey Angie! Glad you're in a good place ;) It's always nice to take time to reconnect emotionally and to not lose that feeling you felt initially. Sometimes we all get too wrapped up in our day to day routines to stop and appreciate who we have so kudos to you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, I hope your little one will hang on:hugs: :hugs: I'm praying for you and hubby!

Angie, so great that you're keeping things lively in your marriage:happydance: hope you get that sticky bean!!!:baby:

Brandy, my E2 was 30.3 ..had this drawn this cycle..prior to consult with RE

Thank you for the well wishes, ladies:kiss: I hope and pray this works!!! It's almost as if I'm distancing myself from the whole thing as not to get excited:( Not sure if that dooms me from the get-go;) Due to the date in my cycle that we made the decision, it DOES make this a rather long process now. We did dh's SA last Thurs and his labs today (checking for STDs). I'm not yet certain which drugs they'll be using for me, Brandy, since it's a clinical trial. I'll have to ask again. I believe the dr. mentioned Lupron(?!) or the "test" meds which the UK has been using for IVF for the past decade. I'll get more details in about two weeks when I have my next appt.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie~Glad your having a great week! Hope your right about making a baby & wish I had your positive energy!!!

Faith~So excited for you to be starting this process!!!

I want to thank everyone for your well wishes & prayers! No bleeding or pain, getting ready to head in for our Scan, feel like I want to vomit! I have read TONS of MIRACLE stories about slow risers & man I hope we are in that lucky little band! Prayed & cried til I'm just done emotionally, at least for now. Just feel like I have hit the bottom, so I guess I got nowhere else to go but Up.....Here's hoping for a good appt & some answered prayers...:cry:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Brandy and Faith. I am just so excited and feel so confident about this cycle. I am more hopeful than I have ever been. I don't even care if it turns out not so good for me, I am sure it will turn OUT AWESOME!!

Faith, have you decided how many little ones you are going to chance having? That is the biggest question I ask myself when I think about doing IVF. You don't have to say if you don't want. I won't be offended if you tell me to mind my own business. I think you are going to be blessed with a little one. I think you have been blessed already with just getting the trial so you are being looked after already. :) I am praying for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Stacy, (I ain't calling you Cupcake anymore) it will be o.k. God's got your back no matter what you have to face. I am praying for you as soon as I read your post. I know what you are going through and I hope your news is good!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cupcake, I hope your little one will hang on:hugs: :hugs: I'm praying for you and hubby!
> 
> Angie, so great that you're keeping things lively in your marriage:happydance: hope you get that sticky bean!!!:baby:
> 
> Brandy, my E2 was 30.3 ..had this drawn this cycle..prior to consult with RE
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes, ladies:kiss: I hope and pray this works!!! It's almost as if I'm distancing myself from the whole thing as not to get excited:( Not sure if that dooms me from the get-go;) Due to the date in my cycle that we made the decision, it DOES make this a rather long process now. We did dh's SA last Thurs and his labs today (checking for STDs). I'm not yet certain which drugs they'll be using for me, Brandy, since it's a clinical trial. I'll have to ask again. I believe the dr. mentioned Lupron(?!) or the "test" meds which the UK has been using for IVF for the past decade. I'll get more details in about two weeks when I have my next appt.

Lupron sounds right :) it's a supressing medication to keep you from ovulating. So usually what thye will do is put you on birth control for usually 21-28 days I believe which keeps you from ovulating during that time... then they add in Lupron about 7 days before you stop the birth control this holds the supression in place to keep the ovaries dormant.

They will do a scan after about 10-14 days of lupron to make sure that the ovaries are 'quiet' and show no evidence of follicles forming. If they are not forming that is a good thing. Thats when they start you on the stimming meds. Usually you will have 2 injections... one in the morning and one at night. The newest and most standard meds are Follistim which is also known as puregon and repronex also known as menogon. The 2 different names for each drug are depending on which country they derive from. My drugs were test drugs out of Israel... I was nervous about doing that but they were about 1/4 of the cost ordering from there! Obviously they were the real thing because they worked.

The rest of the process is completed while you're injecting the meds they will do u/s about every 2-3 days to make sure they catch the follicles between 16-20MM normally. They will also take bloods during those injections on the days you get the u/s too so they can make sure that you E2 levels do not rise above 5000.. the higher the E2 level gets the lower quality of the eggs as well as developing OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation) which is not only uncomfortable it is dangerous when the levels soar much higher.

Once your follicles reach between 16-20 they will have you stop the stims and give yourself a trigger shot! exactly 36 hours later they will do the egg retrieval and DH will have to provide a sample while you are in the OR having the eggs removed. They will wash the sperm and then introduce them to the egg sample.

3-5 days later you return for the transfer which is totally painless and takes 30 seconds.

depending on your offices protocol they will start you on progesterone before the transfer and then BAM you're PUPO ;) 


Ok I just wrote a book I know. But even though I knew the process going into it sometimes my head was spinning and I had to keep looking back to see what others had told me so hopefully this helps just a little.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you and your family Cupcake :) FX


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you Cupcake!

AFM, I am 4 DPO. FF says I Oed Friday on CD10. We BDed Friday night so FX we caught something!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Praying for you Cupcake!
> 
> AFM, I am 4 DPO. FF says I Oed Friday on CD10. We BDed Friday night so FX we caught something!

Wahoo!! FX :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Praying for you cupcake!!!!


----------



## cj72

Hang in there cupcake! Update us!

Good luck Galvan!!

Angie, I hope this is your cycle. Love your attitude.

afm... Cd5. 2 and day of femara. waiting for the call to pay for my injectables watching the snow fall.


----------



## AngienDaniel

C.J. I almost, for a split second, envied you looking at the snow falling. I hate the weather here in Washington State. It only ever is a constant rain. 
I hope this is my cycle too. I pray this is my cycle to have and to keep. I am praying for it.. I am already getting ovulation pain on my left side. At least I might be o'ing from the good side. I hope your cycle is as good as I am praying mine will be!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.

I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(


----------



## jonnanne3

Those are great weights Brandy!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Update: No evidence of ectopic. Lining was thick. No sac yet tho. Too early. Said in his experience 20-25% are slow risers? Said to keep praying & not to give up on this bean just yet. Redrew hcg tonight & repeat Friday. Repeat US tues at 6 weeks. Told them not to call me with results of labs. I would get them at next appts. Need to de-stress. I'm pregnant today. Can't do anything to stop a loss so I need to relinquish the control. All in all in in a better place.


----------



## jonnanne3

Sounds like a great plan!!!! Sounds like everything is doing what it is supposed to be doing and you ARE PREGNANT!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, what a relief to rule out ectopic! I will continue to pray for your little one. And yes, after 14 months(?) you're pregnant! What a blessing!

Brandy, sorry you're so uncomfortable:( I can't imagine having 2 little ones moving around in there;) The finish line is in sight!:happydance: Can't wait to see pics of your baby girls:) You certainly don't look like you've gained much weight AT ALL! ESPECIALLY for twins!!! What has your weight gain been? :flower:

Thanks so much for writing such a detailed account of your IVF process! I loved reading through it but makes me feel overwhelmed:haha: One thing that I know is specifically different with our trial is NO birth control pills...the nurse called me a few days after the RE wrote a script for the pills and said DON'T take them or you'll be disqualified or the study:shrug: Apparently no BC can be taken within 6 mo. of IVF...according to their study. I don't know if they're planning to give me something else to suppress ovulation:shrug: I plan to call her today and get more details on the step-by-step process. I know they plan to go over more extensively once AF comes this cycle. I'm currently 4dpo..I think. Didn't focus on opks this cycle again and just went with temp and cm. Temp has been a slow rise this cycle.:wacko:

Angie, to be honest...I haven't even thought of how many eggs we'd have transferred. I wouldn't mind twins...but triplets would worry me simply because of the risks with the premature births and health complications for the babies. Something to pray about!!!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Good Morning Faith! I have gained 17lbs it feels like much much more than that.. I eat like a horse haha.

Here is me at 31W pardon the no makeup or anything its just too much work these days to do my hair and make up :blush:
 



Attached Files:







31W.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies. Not out of the woods yet for ectopic but praying God has another Miracle left for us!

Brandy-You look awesome! Love the bump! Admitting a little jealous LoL but I know how far you have journied & am ecstatic for you!


----------



## Kuawen

Hi everyone, just wanted to stop by and give a quick update for myself. 

My last cycle was annovulatory (or at least I suspect it was; pos OPK's but no temp rise) which I know is normal to happen every once in a while especially after surgery. 

I've been taking my Fertilaid and Ovaboost as directed and, after getting back into the swing of working out every day like I used to, this cycle is shaping up to be a better one than the last two. I'm on CD11 and my OPK's are already starting to show a second line, and my CBFM is reading "high", so I'm hopeful that I'll O on CD14 like I used to before my first CP. If we don't catch it this time then DH will have to go for a SA and we'll begin testing to see if my tubes are blocked or if I'm successfully O'ing. 

I'm glad to see so many ladies here with high hopes and good prospects for the coming year. I'm praying every day for you cupcake that your slow riser is a sticky bean. I hope we all get to share good news in this thread in the upcoming year.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Kuawen, good luck with this cycle:thumbup:

Brandy, you look amazing! I'll bet people are shocked when you tell them you have TWO babies in there!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

You look beautiful, Brandy! At least you have a reason for not wearing make-up. I never do. I wear mascara sometimes, but I have never been good at putting make-up on and it makes my face feel yucky. I started watching videos to be better at applying it last year, but that lasted until after I spent quite a bit of money on the makeup and now it is in a bag under the bathroom sink just waiting for me. I am guessing it will be there for quite a while. Ever so often I think about how pretty I could be if I just cared.. ;D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls. I feel bad coming on here and giving my updates and stuff. I promise you I am not rubbing it in your faces because I spent a very long 3+ years TTC'ing I wish it wouldnt have come down to IVF. But I pray you all get your keepers soon I promise you that.

This pregnancy especially the 2nd half of it has been much more of an emotional and physical rollercoaster than I ever expected...seriously. I have to keep reminding myself I dont want them born yet but I dont think I have ever been so unstable in my whole life. The physical toll that it is taking on me is now morphing into an emotional toll if that makes sense.

I can't remember the last night that I got more than 2 hours of sleep and when I do it's broken sleep. My back is now constantly hurting to the point that I cant sit for more than a few minutes... I am standing to type this. Then I am screwed becauase I have SPD which gets worse the more you're on your feet! So I can't win literally.. I stand to relieve back pain and then the standing causes SPD to become worsened. I can barely walk because of the pain and then in bed I can't get comfortable. Then to top all that shit off I have restless leg syndrome which if I hold still too long kicks in....

I am to the point where I spend most of the night pacing the floor then sitting in a recliner with a heating pad then laying in the jacuzzi (the heat is set to 99) for an hour and this is where I usually doze off for my whopping hour at a time. I repeat this all night long for about 8-10 hours until my DH is up.

Then somewhere in the midst of that routine I have a mental breakdown and just bawl my eyes out because I cant take it anymore and I dont know what to do.

These are the things they never warned me about! I am devastated that I am not getting to enjoy this pregnancy as much as I wanted to now. I know they will be here soon but in the moment it doesnt seem like it.

Sorry to subject everyone to that but I had to vent to people I know instead of some random 3rd trimester rant thread.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, bless your heart. I was miserable at the end of all my singletons I cant imagine carrying around twins. Im sure you are miserable but the end is in sight. If you go anyday now they will be fine. Try some bananas for the restless leg syndrome.
I have an adjustable sleep number bed with the anti gravity setting that would work great for you right now..... Im so sorry you are having such discomfort.
I am about 13 days past ovulation and my temp dropped a little this morning so Im sure AF will be here soon!


----------



## LLawson

Cute belly by the way Brandy! My cousin is pregnant with one and she is HUGE! Every way up down side to side. i bet shes gained 40 pounds....the baby is due anyday and she keeps complaining cause its not here yet but shes not done any walking for months. She rides the wheelchair around the stores not by doctors orders just because shes too tired to walk! LOL, I told her shes never going to come if she doesnt get up and walk!


----------



## Navygrrl

I had SPD with my dd, and I would gladly take being in labor than having that pain ever again. I also had RLS (and still have it now but am in remission). I'm sure all of that makes the time move just so much slower now that you're in the home stretch. I was never able to find anything that worked to help any of those, although sitting on a birth ball did ease some of the discomfort from SPD. I couldn't sit on a regular chair for weeks until dd was born. :( 

I love reading your updates. I'm happy whenever one of the TR ladies gets their take home baby (or babies in your case). Also, vent away. It's normal. You're carrying two babies, plus all the hormones, plus you're older now than the last time, so of course it's rough. You've been doing great. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Your struggle sounds horrible, and I can say that I don't envy you that at all, but you are envied for the two little heartbeats you are growing. Every single day that they are there, they are getting stronger. Every single day you carry them, that is one less day they have to be in the hospital. You are in charge of their beginning and darned if they ain't gonna make your life more beautiful everyday. You are definitely envied for that. You are entitled to complain about your hurting. You are one woman with two pregnancies at one time. You have done the job of growing two babies when most of us complain about the trouble with one. You are doing great and you will soon have two daughters that are sure to make you want to pull your hair out in frustration and love. I think you're doing an awesome job!


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, on another thread there's a girl with low rising numbers and she just had her us and they finally saw the sac and yolk sac at 6.5 weeks, so you hang in there, girl :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

CJ~Thank you for the inspiration! I'm still hanging in there :) The girls at work made me cry by being so sweet to me today! If nothing else I have learned how blessed I am to be surrounded by a wonderful group of people in all walks of my life! 

AFM~I honestly do have to say I "feel" pregnant today lol Have had heartburn most of the day, but had to stop & get some Hawaiian Punch on the way home :0 Yeah, I'll be tasting that for a while lol I'm trying to talk to the Little One alot & I think it's at least making me feel better :) 

Brandy~You have every right to vent about being miserable. Heck I think we all feel sorry for your back! Hang in there!

Hope everyone has a Great week & if anybody needs this cold artic weather....Be my guest!!!! Grrrrr So ready for some Summer time!


----------



## LLawson

Hang in there Cupcake!
As for the cold weather, Im so ready for Spring or Summer! Ill never complain about the heat again! Its been below zero over night the last few nights. The 4.5 inches of snow we got last week is half ice now and they are calling for another 12-18 inches Tuesday! Ugh


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, I still read everyone's post and congrats to all the BFP'S. Brandy I love the baby bump very cute!! 

Well my surgery is paid for, Feb 19th needs to hurry up lol. I have so much faith and hope in this new dr but I'm still so scared that this surgery isn't gonna work like my first one. I'm trying to stay positive and Dh is helping with that but there's always that thought in the back of my head that my tubes will scar back over. I pray for my little miracle. Baby dust to everyone


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> Hello everyone, I still read everyone's post and congrats to all the BFP'S. Brandy I love the baby bump very cute!!
> 
> Well my surgery is paid for, Feb 19th needs to hurry up lol. I have so much faith and hope in this new dr but I'm still so scared that this surgery isn't gonna work like my first one. I'm trying to stay positive and Dh is helping with that but there's always that thought in the back of my head that my tubes will scar back over. I pray for my little miracle. Baby dust to everyone

So close now! Less than 3 weeks :)


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, my friends daughter just had a baby a few days ago that was 3 pounds and she is doing really well. They dont expect her hospital stay to be too long at all. She looks so tiny though. Her little preemie diaper swallows her but they are able to hold her and everything already.
You are doing really good to still have (2) 3 pounders in there!
My daughters friend just had a 10 pound 13 oz. baby girl......shew! She looks like shes 6 months old! Imagine packing that around!
I have a few more questions for you...
Im approaching a year since my reversal surgery, we plan on doing the IUI with sperm washing this next cycle. (AF is due today). My RE has never mentioned checking to make sure my tubes arent blocked. Will that be a problem? Im trying to understand the whole process. I know you cant have IUI with a tubal ligation but if there is a chance your tubes are blocked wouldnt that be the same? I thought they bypassed your tubes altogether so Im still not understanding something here?
Cupcake how are you doing?


----------



## Navygrrl

IUI doesn't bypass your tubes. IUI bypasses your cervix, so if you have hostile cervical mucus, that won't be an issue. It's also good because it shortens the distance the sperm has to travel, and a sperm wash ensure you're getting the best swimmers. The only option that bypasses your tubes is IVF, since the doctor goes in and gets the eggs directly from the ovary.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-i would do an hsg before spending money on iui. Just my opinion tho....I'm doing OK, had lab draw today. Tuesdays level was 1607. So still slowly climbing...Anxious for our repeat scan on Tues.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- For an IUI to work your tubes must be opened.


You release an egg from your ovary at ovulation. The egg is then picked up and sucked into the tube by the Fimbriae that are like little hairs on the ends of the fallopian tubes. The tubes contract and push the egg to the uterus. The doctor will inject the semen into the uterus where the egg will meet up with the sperm... if successful it will then fertilise and implant.

But if the tubes are not open the egg will never arrive.

I should add sorry... depending on when the sperm is injected the sperm will either swim up the tube to meet the egg or they will meet closer to the uterus. Its time dependent.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Cupcake!

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Brandy. One lady told me I should go ahead & end this pregnancy since its obviously not going to make it. Grrrr I told her as long as I'm not in danger I will NEVER abort it. I know odds are against us, but somebody has to be in that 15-20% that makes it! The nurse me knows the odds & realizes the possible outcome. The mom in me refuses to give up on this little bean....some people!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks Brandy. One lady told me I should go ahead & end this pregnancy since its obviously not going to make it. Grrrr I told her as long as I'm not in danger I will NEVER abort it. I know odds are against us, but somebody has to be in that 15-20% that makes it! The nurse me knows the odds & realizes the possible outcome. The mom in me refuses to give up on this little bean....some people!!!

Wow some people just dont know when to shut their mouth do they? Dont lose hope.. Obviously there are so slow risers... I have seen them on here.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks! All we can do is hope & pray for a good outcome....I have to say I am Soooo ready for this little bean to dig in & grow so we can see it on our scan & stop all this HCG Madness :/


----------



## LLawson

Thank you all for the info. I will see if he will test my tubes before the IUI.
Brandy, Love the 3D pic!
Cupcake, some people are just negative people! Overlook their stupidity! Thats so rude for someone to say that to you. Hang in there. You got this!


----------



## cj72

Can't wait for your u/s cupcake!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope it's not a sign that something is happening anytime soon... I got this horrible urge to clean all the bathrooms in our house.... Like really clean!

I spent hours this morning cleaning 3 bathrooms very in depth. I couldnt just sit there anymore and think about it. On the plus side they are completely spotless and all the cupboards reorganized. The downside if I can barely move at all from overdoing it!

Either way the babies will be fine but I probably shouldnt have given in to the urge. I am a total neat freak and it was making me nutso.


----------



## cupcakestoy

And......Let the Nesting begin!!!! Sure do wish I felt like cleaning our place. Between the Progesterone, fatigue & stress I just want to sleep :/ On a positive note, my boobs are more sore today & I'm nauseated & threw up my dinner :) Hoping that means this L.O. is digging in & the HCG is flowing lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy:happydance: probably won't be long:) How exciting! At least they're coming home to clean bathrooms and organized cupboards. To me, organized, clutter-free areas make life so much easier to deal with:haha: I HATE disorganization..and yet, my life is full of it:( Anyway, can't wait to see pics of your baby girls:cloud9: Hope you're resting today:winkwink:

Cupcake, nausea IS such a great sign! The increasingly sore boobs and fatigue...:happydance: sounds like your hcg levels may be increasing:flower: dearly hope that is the case for you:hugs:

Anyone having a Superbowl Party? Two great teams:) Hubby is from Seattle and Denver is basically Wyoming's adopted football team, considering we don't have a professional team. Should be a great game...of course, I'm just all about the food, really..and the commercials:haha: They sure picked a cold place to hold the game:dohh: what are these people thinking???

Hope everyone else is doing well today:kiss:


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake ohhhhh that is very very good sign!! 

Brandy nesting is kicking in...I cleaned while in labor the morning I had Emm. Just so my MIL wouldn't have too.(she came and stayed with the oldest kids) Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- Yes we normally would host the party but given my mobility another friend is doing it and we get to just show up and eat lots of yummy food!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My hubby is not a sport person, thank God! It's one of the things we definitely have in common. We have a t.v., but we only have movies. We use to have Netflix, but no one ever used it so we cancelled it. We do have a crap-ton of books though to make up for the lack of gossip we don't know about celebrity nobodies.

Brandy, I hope you last another week or two!
Cupcake, I think you are gonna be just fine. 

afm: I have taken opks for the last 3 days or so and the tests I have are a generic brand and I think that they just don't work as well as they are meant to. I got what was almost a positive on cd 11. I have never gotten a positive that early before. I think my cycle is off a little this month. My lines are now super light and ovulation pain is gone. I am covered even if I did ovulate then, but dang, that's early. Now I am crampy and this morning I woke up sweaty. I am pretty sure I o'd already. Either way, I am gonna be having me some babiessss.. Yep, I am still feeling confident. My cm matched my o pain so I figure I better count it. I will be taking the progesterone on 6 dpo which should be about the 6th of Feb. I am guessing I am about 2dpo. I had HORRIBLE o pain that had me actually bending over in pain on Friday. I told my husband I didn't know how someone was supposed to want to have sex with all that pain. Then it was gone. Figured I literally o'd that day. Just guessing though cause although my opk was dark, it was not darker than the control line. I got my bd'ing, my pineapple; I have been taking my vitamins everyday, eating oranges galore, and will take the progesterone. I also will be asking God to have mercy on us and let us keep our next little one, regardless of when that is.
I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## LLawson

:nope:Brandy it does sound like nesting. Probably wont be long now! Dont get too excited at the Super Bowl party or you might have some Super Bowl Babies! LOL,
Cupcake, those are all very good signs! I think you are in the clear!
AFM, AF did hit yesterday. I emailed my doc and he wants me to call the office this week to schedule and appt. to check my tubes. He wants me to do another round of clomid before this IUI and after ovulation he would talk about putting me on Progesterone. He said never before ovulation because it would block pregnancy? I did not know that? 
Faith, I just like the Super Bowl for the food and commercials. I didnt make much this year cause AF has wrecked havoc on me yesterday and today! I feel horrible! We have a bunch more snow coming too and I didnt go out to get anything at the grocery. I think we will survive! These poor kids have missed so much school that they will be going all summer!:nope:


----------



## ~Brandy~

My back pain is so bad and constant that I have to go into the hospital for monitoring... Wish me luck. God I hope they give me something for the pain. Problem is I have to wait for dh to get home from superbowl viewing


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers sent for you!


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> My back pain is so bad and constant that I have to go into the hospital for monitoring... Wish me luck. God I hope they give me something for the pain. Problem is I have to wait for dh to get home from superbowl viewing

He should be home soon. The game sucks this year. I hope you can get something for the pain. *hugs*


----------



## ~Brandy~

They found what they believe is signs of kidney stones. Blood in urine white blood cells and +2 protein. They drugged me up and admitted me. We shall see. I am at the very minimum happy that the pain is gone and someone confirmed I'm not crazy that it was more than a backache.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad your feeling better, Hope they keep you comfy & get to go home soon :)


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, I had kidney stones once and it was worse than any labor pain Ive had. I feel for you and hope you recover very quickly and that they keep you comfortable with no pain! Thinking about you! Hang in there!


----------



## LLawson

Im trying to put my pic on here but cant figure it out. Can someone help me? LOL


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah shucks Brandy! I hope you get to feeling better. 

Cupcake when do you get to have your U/S? You may have already told us but I can't remember.

Angie...with Wondofo's i have found I can get a barely dark(never being darker than the Control line) line for days then it will get light again. That's why I love CB digi!


----------



## LLawson

Got it


----------



## Mommabrown

LLawson said:


> Im trying to put my pic on here but cant figure it out. Can someone help me? LOL

Click on the paper clip in advanced options... it will pop up another window and then choose file to upload. You will have to click upload before closing the window. That's one way OR you can click on the insert URL it has the little mountains on it and copy and paste the url at the top of the page that has the picture on it(like if it's on Facebook or justmommies stuff like that)


----------



## Mommabrown

Never freaking mind I thought you were trying to upload a photo for the page...I didn't understand! I like your Pic!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Scan is tomorrow at 5pm! Please pray we can see our little bean!!! Nervous!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh girl I know how you feel! Lots of prayers for you and bean.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Scan is tomorrow at 5pm! Please pray we can see our little bean!!! Nervous!

Thinking of you! 


AFM - nothing new to report. In hospital just waiting for all these tests to come back. I have slept the whole time I have been here medication. I feel awful letting them give me drugs but I was miserable and Soooo tired.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you both Brandy and Cupcake.

AFM, CD1 came at 7dpo. I started Gonal F and Menopur yesterday. My ovaries started cramping last night. At my monitoring u/s I had 3 follies on my right ovary. I go Saturday for monitoring and then we will do B2B IUIs. Praying this is our cycle.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang Galvan! Cd1 at 7dpo... That's awful! I hope this is your cycle.
Brandy, rest is good, no matter where you have to get it. :)
Cupcake, I hope your little one is where it needs to be and all is well.
LLawson, I like your photo.
Moms, I did not like the opks.. They are called Clinical choice or some garbage and I did not get a darker than control line even though my o pain doubled me over. I just have to guess this month. I am saying I ovulated on cd11, but it could have been from cd11 to 13. I did not have o pain after cd11 though, so that's what I am counting. I am gonna be pregnant this time though and I am gonna keep this pregnancy. Me and the hubby already decided. We also decided for permanent on the name. I am done having miscarriages. God is gonna let me keep my next pregnancy. We have chosen Finley Nicholas Edward for a boy and for a girl- we decided that we are having a boy first. lmbo.. I will take the progesterone in about 3 or 4 more days. I only have 7 days left so I will be calling my doctor and asking her to give me another prescription. I am not gonna sit around this month and doubt myself. I have prayed about it and I believe that God is gonna give me what I have asked for, and that is that. So tired of double guessing myself and being scared. I am gonna be joining the other women that are crying about how hard pregnancy is. I don't care if it sucks. I am gonna be fully pregnant and doubly grateful.
Now, I got college homework to do. I hope everyone else is well.

P.S. What do you mean by 2 b2b iui's Galvan? Do you mean this month and next month? I know you prolly did, I am just slow.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Rest up Brandy! I'm sure they are taking good care of you & the girls! Sleep while you can!!!

Galvan-Good Luck! Hoping this is your cycle & you get your Rainbow baby!

Goodluck Angie! Hope your right & you get all you ask for!

AFM- I have prayed for this little one until I know I am prayed up & God knows my heart! It's all in His hands, as I have done all i can :/ I really don't think it's in my tubes, but I now worry about a blighted ovum...ugh I just pray we have a slow bloomer! I will update after our scan!


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, Fx'd!!

Brandy, anyone would've had to use meds for kidney stones. Don't feel bad, just rest up!

Angie :) I feel a bump buddy thing coming on!!! I find out how many eggs we have on Wednesday :) Last time it was 6 but that walmost a year ago. We only need one!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CJ, are you doing IUI?


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ, I couldn't pick a better bump buddy! You go in there knowing you are gonna come out a pregnant woman, and maybe we will both get our heart's desire this awesome February. Not only do we have to believe we are going to succeed, we have to believe we are gonna succeed for the whole time it takes to nurture and grow our little ones. I will pray for you, and me...

I am crampy and back-achey. I will be testing around my anniversary (the 10th) just so I can hopefully get some awesome news. That might be a bit too early, but I am gonna be testing anyhow. I actually shouldn't test until Valentine's Day. Honestly, I should order some tests just so I can test every single day that I want to. I only have one test in my house. Dang, if I ain't pregnant, I will be due for my period the day before Valentine's Day! That gives me even more incentive to believe.. ha ha..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ugh, slept like poo :/ Had bad dreams all night, praying they don't come true. Usually not a big believer in my dreams, but these did un-nerve me....Guess today has me more on the edge than I care to admit.....Praying without ceasing today......


----------



## cj72

No iui. You know his head is harder than a concrete slab! I am positive and hoping for the best! Gonna get some robitussin today and do every other day!! Woohoo!!! I'm crossing my fingers for us to get those bfps! 

Cupcake, vivid dreams are a good pregnancy sign, although they can scare the hell out of you. Prayers already said this morning for you! Keep the faith my friend :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Th vivid dreams are a horrible pregnancy symptom! Boy my imagination gets away from me.

I am trying to talk them into letting me go home today I hate the hospital :-( the good news is I have a growth scan today and a cerclage check.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pregnancy dreams are the worst. I've had a couple crazy ones lately too. The last one involved me sleeping with my ex husband and then his penis turning into a fish tail. Another one I had a few days earlier was that I had been kidnapped into a human trafficking ring and my trafficker brought me to a bus station. They suddenly brought in a little girl about 4 years old and told her to get undressed. In the dream, I knew exactly what was going to happen, but down the way there were police cars so I had to sneak her out and get them to her and it turned out, she had been a missing child for months. The police had to fight off the trafficker trying to get at me when they helped me escape too, and then they brought me home from out of town, sat outside my house for a few weeks and then one day left, and told me to get a surveillance system because they might still bring me home.

Yeah...not a fan of the crazy dreams hahaha


----------



## Navygrrl

I have crazy dreams all the time, and the crazier they are, the more likely I am to talk in my sleep. DH laughed because I once asked him to make sure he set the alarm for Funky Town. :D

Cupcake - Thinking of you today and praying that everything is good. :)

Brandy - I was in the hospital for a week before DS2 was born, and it is so boring! And you can't just have a snack whenever you want. I hope everything on the scan comes back good and you can go home. I'm glad the pain has been dealt with.

Galvan - I hope the B2B IUIs do the trick for you!

AFM, on to cycle 10. This AF is really much lighter than normal, which I guess is good and bad. DH and I have decided to try IUI in April. I haven't decided whether or not to use clomid or letrozole yet along with it. I've been having to deal with some pain issues, so I suppose it's a good thing that I don't have to worry about the medicine and being pregnant right now.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I like the Funky Town thing.. That's funny. Sounds like you're having some pretty fun dreams..

I know the dreams you are talking about Stacy. The last time I was pregnant I had a dream I spotted a single tiny drop of blood. About drove me batty.. Praying

Brandi, your dreams sound like a James Bond movie... The fish thing was completely understandable since you view your ex as a slime-bag. When you having your gender scan? It's almost time ain't it?

CJ get to getting it on!! Man, I hope you catch.. I surely do!

IT IS SNOWING AT MY HOUSE WOWOWOWOWOWOW!! Our very first snow this year! It's so pretty. I have missed the snow even though I would not want to be in it on the East coast this year!

I guess I am about 4dpo. I am trying very hard to get and keep out any negative thoughts from my head. Sometimes they weasel their way in.. I don't really feel a positive yes or no and I try to look at the symptoms instead of just letting the days go by and trusting. I hope my walk includes a couple more kids. 

Hope your news is great Brandy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm staying Team Yellow, Angie, so 24 more weeks til even I know, lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well home from scan. Aggravated & disappointed...No sac. No ectopic. My lining did increase. Says I'm only 5 weeks & 4 days instead of 6 weeks, so not uncommon not to see anything yet :/ repeated hcg draw today & will again Thursday. Did say he feels it is not in tube,as I should be having issues by now....so we wait some freaking more....grrrrrr


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well there is some good news in all that cupcake.. It's not in your tube and your lining is well so its possible that lil bean is in there sticking around for the long haul!


AFM- They are inconclusive on the stones. I am still in pain but no where near as much thank god. The girls are perfect a little over 4lbs each and they are within 2 oz of each other. They are both breech though so they are wanting to schedule Csection for 36-37 weeks as they dont feel that A will turn. If we do a scheduled Csection they will wait and take the cerclage out during the surgery.... now its just a waiting game! Either I go into labor early and have an emcs because they are breech or they make it to another 27 days and we have a planned surgery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't give up yet, cupcakes. There's good news there! 

My first ultrasound only showed a thickened lining too. My levels were over 2000 before they saw a sac, and all is well here. All will be well with your little bubs too.

Which one are you leaning towards, Brandy?

26 more days and I'm halfway through this pregnancy! HOLY CRAP!!!
 



Attached Files:







1416.JPG
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Don't give up yet, cupcakes. There's good news there!
> 
> My first ultrasound only showed a thickened lining too. My levels were over 2000 before they saw a sac, and all is well here. All will be well with your little bubs too.
> 
> Which one are you leaning towards, Brandy?
> 
> 26 more days and I'm halfway through this pregnancy! HOLY CRAP!!!

I would rather not have a scheduled day for the Csection. I would prefer they decide when the time is right.

The thought of being jerked out of your nice lil comfy home without knowing what is going on has to be a scary way to enter this world haha. :dohh:


----------



## AngienDaniel

My daughter was breech and I had to have an emcc.. I was scared to death. I wish I had known a little early to avoid the complications it gave me. I wouldn't stop bleeding after mine, plus I had to take her to bone doctors after she was born to make sure she wasn't going to be bowlegged by how she was laying.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies. I sure hope your right. Just tired of waiting, not that I should complain...I am Pregnant, well at least somewhere in there lol Seriously wouldn't mind just sleeping for the next couple of weeks & waking up in time to see a healthy baby on the US! :thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Sorry Cupcake. Is there also a us scheduled later this week or next?

Angie, consider it gotten on! Lol!

Hang in there Brandy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's a great way to look at it, Brandy. I'd lean towards that too, personally. I wouldn't want to tear a child from their home unexpectedly. Hope they come on their own!


----------



## cupcakestoy

CJ- He said something about Thursday, but I'm not sure. Guess it depends on my hcg levels which I hope decide to sky rocket :/ I figure he will repeat it Tuesday....which at this point I wouldn't mind waiting 10-14 days :( Surely by then if this baby is going to get its act together, it will by then...Sorry, to be negative. I know I need to be greatful that we did get a bfp, but didn't figure it would turn out like it has so far....


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown said:


> Never freaking mind I thought you were trying to upload a photo for the page...I didn't understand! I like your Pic!

LOL, thanks Mommabrown!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I can understand your frustrations! I sure hope you get some news soon to set your mind at ease! It has to be so stressful not knowing but at the moment, it looks like things are good so try not to worry. I know thats much easier said than done!
Brandy, 27 days sounds like a really long time for you? Especially those babies being 4 pounds a piece already. Maybe they will change their mind before then.
Navy, I have crazy dreams too and if Im sick or have a fever, I talk alot in my dreams! My husband said its like a truth serum when I have a fever. He can ask me anything in my sleep and I will answer! My dreams are very vivid and seems like I dream all night! It got so bad at one time during all my knee surgeries that the kids would be waiting in the morning for breakfast and to hear the dreams I had the night before. LOL. I must say, I havent been to Funkytown yet though, that sounds like a good one! LOL
AFM, started Clomid again today (its cycle day 5). I go for the HSG on Monday and if my tubes are ok hopefully can catch the surge and get the IUI this month.:thumbup:


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, I know waiting sucks. I guess you'll know in the next week!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well, just got the call that my hcg has dropped. Says we had a Blighted Ovum :( Baby did not form. Stopping Progesterone & will follow hcg to 0, then do saline hsg & can then ttc again. So looking at around April, maybe a little sooner. Sad, but we will be ok. He feels that since we had success with 1st iui, that we will be successful again. Thanks for being my cheer leaders ladies! Love you all!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sorry, cupcakes :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Well, just got the call that my hcg has dropped. Says we had a Blighted Ovum :( Baby did not form. Stopping Progesterone & will follow hcg to 0, then do saline hsg & can then ttc again. So looking at around April, maybe a little sooner. Sad, but we will be ok. He feels that since we had success with 1st iui, that we will be successful again. Thanks for being my cheer leaders ladies! Love you all!

Ahh I am so sorry :hugs: God this TTC stuff sucks. I wish I had magic fairy dust or something :( It's just not fair :cry:


We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, your news made me cry. I am glad you aren't giving up!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks girls. Just part of the Journey I guess. I never have had a M/C so kinda not sure what to expect & not looking forward to it, but I guess it can always be worse. As far as quitting goes, we can't now that we know its possible to get a bfp. Praying our next 1 is a keeper. If we get blessed with another bfp & it also doesn't end well, then we may have to re-think things, but I have Faith in my Lord that He will grant us a Miracle, so only positive thoughts about ttc again. Part of me is actually relieved just to know, of course I'm sure I'll have my days, but will make it through :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats what happened to us Cupcake... after 3 years on the dot of TTC we got our first BFP and had a M/C we were ready to give up before the BFP.... But you would think that would give us more power to quit it did not! We were more bound and determined after that loss to do whatever we had to for us to hold that baby.

You will get there my heart truly goes out to you and your DH


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake:cry::hugs::hugs:You are such a strong lady! I appreciate your transparency with all of us. It IS good to know that the IUI "worked"..just needing the keeper now:hugs: I hope your body recovers quickly and you feel ready to give it another shot. As for what to expect with the MC...I had one at 9 weeks...(12 yrs. ago now)...I recall lots of clots and heavy bleeding, pretty bad cramps, but no worse than the AF I had after TR.:wacko: I know it's different for everyone and I hope your physical pain and discomfort are minimal. Praying for you:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, glad you were able to get some relief from the pain. :hugs: I know what you mean with the planned c-section. I had one with dd. They cut me open and pulled her out of her little home;) She was sooo mellow...didn't even cry..just kept blinking her sweet little eyes:cloud9: The dr.s had to get her crying to clear her lungs. Although it sounds traumatic initially, it almost was more peaceful rather than the squeezing and pushing/pulling they might feel?! Either way, I agree...let me come in their time:thumbup: :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, glad you were able to get some relief from the pain. :hugs: I know what you mean with the planned c-section. I had one with dd. They cut me open and pulled her out of her little home;) She was sooo mellow...didn't even cry..just kept blinking her sweet little eyes:cloud9: The dr.s had to get her crying to clear her lungs. Although it sounds traumatic initially, it almost was more peaceful rather than the squeezing and pushing/pulling they might feel?! Either way, I agree...let me come in their time:thumbup: :flower:

haha yes we are very torn. But I think if they are doing ok and and I am physically healthy enough I will leave them there. But that could all change at any moment you never know :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am so sorry Cupcake. I had a mc at 6 weeks last year and it was pretty much like a regular period, but lasted about 3 days longer and I had more cramps a slightly more clots. I didn't start bleeding until my betas were 0 though. :hugs:

AFM, I am on day 4 of injections. I am bloated and slight cramps. My jeans won't button comfortably right now. I go Saturday for monitoring.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I am so sorry Cupcake. I had a mc at 6 weeks last year and it was pretty much like a regular period, but lasted about 3 days longer and I had more cramps a slightly more clots. I didn't start bleeding until my betas were 0 though. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am on day 4 of injections. I am bloated and slight cramps. My jeans won't button comfortably right now. I go Saturday for monitoring.

Which meds and how much are you injecting again? OHSS sucks so make sure you drink a ton of electrolytes.. gatorade not water :) water amplifies the free fluid in the abdominal cavity after you do ovulate and makes the hyperstimulation much worse.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks galvan....Got everything crossed for you this cycle :)


----------



## stickybean4

So sorry Cupcake. I had two mc at 6 weeks in the past year. They werent too bad just a little heavier. My dr said you are a little more fertile after one.

Wont be long until you will holding those bb girls.


----------



## ~Brandy~

This year for weather has been $hit! We dont normally see snow and the last time we got it in December it was about 5" and the world shut down for a week!

Now it started at 530am and they are saying brace for 7" lovely! All my plant were already dying from getting below 0 (Never seen the before here) What isnt dead will be dead after this 2nd round.

Annoying. Now is when I will have the babies since my family cant get here through it all haha.... we moved about 1.5-7 hours away from all of them a long time ago so no friends or family in the area. I guess I would get a private birth.


----------



## GalvanBaby

~Brandy~ said:


> Which meds and how much are you injecting again? OHSS sucks so make sure you drink a ton of electrolytes.. gatorade not water :) water amplifies the free fluid in the abdominal cavity after you do ovulate and makes the hyperstimulation much worse.

75 UI Gonal F CDs 3 & 4 75 UI Menopur CDs 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8. I started Gatorade after the IUI last time and no OHSS. Should I start the Gatorade now?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Which meds and how much are you injecting again? OHSS sucks so make sure you drink a ton of electrolytes.. gatorade not water :) water amplifies the free fluid in the abdominal cavity after you do ovulate and makes the hyperstimulation much worse.
> 
> 75 UI Gonal F CDs 3 & 4 75 UI Menopur CDs 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, & 8. I started Gatorade after the IUI last time and no OHSS. Should I start the Gatorade now?Click to expand...

You're fine it sounds like youre on it! The OHSS wouldnt begin to occur until your follies rupture and leak fluid so starting it the day before of the day of IUI should be great.

Sounds like the doc has you on a good regimen. The only 2 pieces missing from that to make it IVF is the collection and egg transfer LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Really. Wow! I only normally get 3 follies. I guess he will put me on a higher dose if we need IVF. My right ovary feels like it is going to explode. Lol I have a feeling Valentine's will be one of the insemination days. That would be neat. :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I am so sorry! Im glad you are not giving up. Praying for you!
Brandy, I was all for the snow cause we usually dont get much. My drive has been covered by snow and ice for weeks now and the kids have only been a few days of school since Christmas break. They will have to go to school all summer at this rate. We have more snow coming this weekend and getting down in the single digits. The road dept is running out of salt, the gas companies are running out of gas and many are without electric. Ive been lucky enough to not lose power and we dont have gas to heat so I pray for those having problems. So Im ready for it to be over with now. Its not fun anymore!


----------



## dpitts1341

Cupcake I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## cj72

You're going to be a great mommy to a little one one day, Cupcake! Good for you not giving up! Keep the faith and know we're all here for you honey


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Really. Wow! I only normally get 3 follies. I guess he will put me on a higher dose if we need IVF. My right ovary feels like it is going to explode. Lol I have a feeling Valentine's will be one of the insemination days. That would be neat. :)
> 
> How are you feeling?

I have a couple questions solely out of curiosity if you dont mind me asking :) 
Do you trigger for your ovulation or does he just go with a positive opk then wait 36 hours? Is he doing estrogen (E2) level checks on you while you stim? Do you have U/S to tell you how big the follies are prior to trigger or insemination?

If you were to do IVF they would most likely up you to atleast 150 of each of the stims thats the the standard anyway... they start there and then adjust up depending on your E2 at the time. But as far as the meds and the protocol it sounds like he has you on a modified IVF type cycle. Hopefully you wont need to but if you had to transition to IVF you will atleast be prepared for the effort it takes.


AFM- Just the usual pain and suffering LOL but I only have 25 days till 36 weeks thats my goal so I am powering through it. Everytime you think WOW that pain is awful you find a new one that takes the cake :dohh: Someday I will look back and laugh and remember how worth it that it all was.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi Ladies! :wave:

Had my second midwife appointment today. Heard Freckle's heartbeat through the doppler for the first time, and it was at 143 today. Everything is looking great, and although the midwife said I need to eat a little better and that only a 2lbs weight gain just a few days shy of 17 weeks is a little on the low side, so I suppose I ought to start eating breakfast, even though I still feel sick in the morning. And I booked my ultrasound for February 19, and despite wanting to stay Team Yellow, knowing me and my impatient nature, I'll probably end up caving and finding out.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Cupcake, I am so sorry! Im glad you are not giving up. Praying for you!
> Brandy, I was all for the snow cause we usually dont get much. My drive has been covered by snow and ice for weeks now and the kids have only been a few days of school since Christmas break. They will have to go to school all summer at this rate. We have more snow coming this weekend and getting down in the single digits. The road dept is running out of salt, the gas companies are running out of gas and many are without electric. Ive been lucky enough to not lose power and we dont have gas to heat so I pray for those having problems. So Im ready for it to be over with now. Its not fun anymore!

I am horrible with cold and especially snow.. if there is a depression syndrome for it I am sure I am plagued with it. I want to just cry when I see it... it's just awful.

Luckily my husband is one of those prepared for anything people.. (not like those doomsday preppers they scare me) so we have a generator and stuff if the power does go out. I wouldnt survive for 2 seconds without the heat on LOL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Don't mind at all Brandy!

Do you trigger for your ovulation or does he just go with a positive opk then wait 36 hours?-- I trigger with usually 10000 ui
Is he doing estrogen (E2) level checks on you while you stim?---- No, I will request that if we have to do another IUI.
Do you have U/S to tell you how big the follies are prior to trigger or insemination?--- I go for monitoring Saturday. From there, he will either have me do a couple more days of Menopur and then trigger or just trigger. My next appt after Saturday will be the 1st IUI.
Last IUI, I went for monitoring. He prescribed 3 more Menopur doses because my follies were 15, 16, 17 I think. Then told me to trigger the day after the last Menopur and to go in 48 hrs later for IUI. Hence why I requested B2B IUIs because I saw when I trigger before that I Oed the day after trigger. SO I feel last IUI was a fail because we did the IUI too late. Which, I should have told the RE that I O the day after trigger because he was my new RE at that time. Expensive slip of the mind there.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Basically you only have 3 and a half weeks to go. It is hard, I can just imagine how hard it is with 2 in there, but you can do it! I can't wait to see pics of those little girls! 

I have only asked how many IUIs we will do before IVF. He saiud 3 and then we will do more tests to see why I am not getting pregnant to fix whatever is wrong and then go to IVF, btu he is confident that 1 of these IUIs will work. I pray he is right! This is the best fertility clinic in Mexico and one of the best inb North America. I think it ranks number 2. It's success rates ar 2% better than the US average so I pray they prove it with me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Don't mind at all Brandy!
> 
> Do you trigger for your ovulation or does he just go with a positive opk then wait 36 hours?-- I trigger with usually 10000 ui
> Is he doing estrogen (E2) level checks on you while you stim?---- No, I will request that if we have to do another IUI.
> Do you have U/S to tell you how big the follies are prior to trigger or insemination?--- I go for monitoring Saturday. From there, he will either have me do a couple more days of Menopur and then trigger or just trigger. My next appt after Saturday will be the 1st IUI.
> Last IUI, I went for monitoring. He prescribed 3 more Menopur doses because my follies were 15, 16, 17 I think. Then told me to trigger the day after the last Menopur and to go in 48 hrs later for IUI. Hence why I requested B2B IUIs because I saw when I trigger before that I Oed the day after trigger. SO I feel last IUI was a fail because we did the IUI too late. Which, I should have told the RE that I O the day after trigger because he was my new RE at that time. Expensive slip of the mind there.

Awesome thats what I was wondering. 48 hours post trigger seems a little long to me. But they are the professionals. Remember also that not all follicles have an egg in them they could be empty or have multiple eggs.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Tonight I start my progesterone..... I am about 7dpo give or take a day or two.. Either way I am enough days past o that it won't hurt. I have been having baby dreams.. weird ones.. A few nights ago I dreamt that I had a cute little puppy in my arms and it turned into a little baby girl and I decided to keep the baby a baby and not let it turn back into a puppy. Last night was more weird. I was dreaming that I was on a bus and someone died and someone else asked me to talk to the dead person and the dead person gave me something and it turned into a baby in my arms. I have to admit that I don't feel pregnant and I have not had the slightest real desire to pee on anything. I have not taken a single test. I have two tests saved, one for the 10th which is cd10 (give or take) and Valentine's Day which should be cd14 give or take.. I am pretty content this month either way. I am usually more nervous or scared, but I am comfortable this cycle with just going with the flow which is not like me at all. I have started crocheting a little baby blanket for whatever month I get my double lines again. For once in my ttc fiasco, I am just ready to wait and be patient. This cycle I have been MELLOW... I have been a little bit of a cry baby, but not too hateful at all which I am glad for.

Galvan, I hope your IUI works the first time.
Brandy, I for sure think you will make 34 weeks, and I hope your little one turns..
CJ... I am praying for you a super lot.
Faith, you as well.
Brandi.. You carry like you are having a boy and the heart rate implies boy as well, but that is simply a guess from a woman who had one of each. I think you are carrying the boy you wanted to round out your numbers.. I would not be able to be patient enough to wait until the end. I completely understand the desire to cave and get the ultrasound for gender..
Well, I am gonna go work on my baby blanket. I am getting pretty good at crocheting and it relaxes me, plus I get to make cute little baby things.
I hope everyone has a great weekend!! I will check back in on Monday or so! God bless! <3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh and Cupcake, the trauma of a miscarriage doesn't come from the bleeding, it comes from the days while you wait. I have had 4 losses since the end of May and it doesn't hurt for your body to bleed, but it sure hurts when your heart is.
I pray for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

double post


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you Angie. My heart will always hurt I'm sure. As of today I'm in a pretty good place & have come to just accept it. Still don't understand the why, but guess we aren't meant to... .
Just curious but why are you starting the progesterone so late? I was prescribed to start it 2 days after O day. Did your Dr.order it later? Hope that no symptoms is a good sign for you;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending lots of love and prayers for your sticky BFP, Angie. Maybe being the "love month" and not feeling the desire to pee on things will give you that sticky bean this month. I KNOW you'll have your sticky baby by the end of the year (hopefully sooner)

Well, this pregnancy is IDENTICAL to my son's pregnancy, right down to the extended morning sickness (still have it, ugh). That makes me think boy. And I've only had 4 girl votes to about 21 boy votes, lol, based on pregnancy similarities, skull theory, nub theory, and when I inseminated to when I ovulated, and that doesn't include the gender prediction tests I've done (chinese gender chart says boy, gender maker says boy too).

I have a friend due 6 days before me and she's having her gender ultrasound on Sunday, and she's so eager for me to find out too, so she can start buying for the both of us. She ended up talking me in to booking my own private ultrasound...and I'm going in on Sunday too. The place said they don't do gender ultrasounds before 18 weeks, so I kinda sorta told them I'd be 18 weeks on Sunday, when I'll really only be 17 weeks.

I figure one week isn't going to make a HUGE size difference, and I'm absolutely certain that a penis won't shrink into a vagina, nor will a vagina grow a penis in one week's time, lol.

So, if Freckle cooperates, by 5:00pm Sunday, I should know.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Angie. This is my second IUI. My first one was back in June and failed. I think we did the IUI a little too late. Hence, why we requested back to back IUIs. This means that they will do one IUI 18-24 hours after trigger and then another IUI 24 hours later. I finished what I hope to be my last box of Menopur tonight. I am sure I will get 2 or 3 more doses of Menopur before I trigger just because that is how my body seems to react. Fx this is the last time I inject fertility drugs! 

Praying for a BFP with a sticky bean this time ANgie1

Can't wait to find out what you are having Brandi!

I will post my follies and sizes tomorrow afternoon. Pray for good follies!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww yay! Sending lots of sticky BFP dust, galvan!!!

This is gonna be the year of the TR Babies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LoL what happened to "team" yellow? Don't blame you. I found out with my 1st too, but dh & I both have decided we don't want to know when we do get our baby. Hope you get your boy & aren't too upset if its team pink...

Galvan-So excited to gear your follow sizes! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## cj72

On the day they triggered me my lining was 10. He said that was good. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the range is at 0?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My friend is evil. She kept talking about all the pink or blue she was going to buy and how she needed to know...and my mom is so convinced it's a girl and I thought it would be fun to Gender Reveal at her work. I have almost all the big ticket items I need...just the breast pump is still needed which is $300. And my favourite baby store has a huge $2.99 sale right now so I can't just go nuts with a sale and get all gender neutral.

But the biggest deciding factor was circumcision. If he IS a boy, he'll be circumcised (family history of late circumcision) and it costs $500. I won't be able to pull $500 out of the aor within 24 hours of birth so if he is a boy, I need to start saving now for it.

I'll love another little girl (can't be set on her name for the life of me) but for my son's sake, I hope it's a boy so I can be done too. If it's not, well, I guess I could always go for another one, lmao.

My mom posted on my Facebook yesterday cuz I posted a screen shot of the Chinese calendar prediction saying boy (she is against the possibility of the baby being a boy) and we were teasing my SIL about how she'll be the one to have twins. I said I would have loved twins (would have been kinda cool if both Brandi (y)'s in here had twins, lol) and she goes "You're done after this one, right?" (She doesn't know about my TR...thinks a clip came off) and I said I wasn't sure...Isaiah need a brother so she better pray this one's a boy. Then she called me evil


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cj- You continue to grow your lining even after the trigger so 10 is great! With IVF they require at a minimum of 7.

I remember when I first had my BFP and u/s and they saw 2 sacs. I was dead set that there was a girl and boy twin in there. Sooo sure! I was totally unprepared when they told me no it&#8217;s g/g twins. I was speechless&#8230; Not in a negative way I had always had a boy and a girl I had never had an overwhelming amount of one gender or the other so it threw me for a loop. It took me about 15 seconds then the excitement flooded me at the prospect of dressing them up! The ribbons, the bows, the hair, the girly stuff! It was my husband that screamed YES!!! The second he heard. It&#8217;s just weird because I still feel guilty for those 15 seconds that it took me to be excited because it just wasn&#8217;t what I expected!! But now I wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world. When I see the gender disappointment forum on the list it just pisses me off.. sorry but that&#8217;s my 2 cents.


----------



## GalvanBaby

cj72 said:


> On the day they triggered me my lining was 10. He said that was good. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the range is at 0?

I am not sure but I will ask my RE at my appt today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I couldn't agree more. We all know God will give us his choice and he or she is our child no matter what. It is tbe baby that we desired. The sex shouldn't matter. OH wanted a boy at the beginning of this journey, but now all he wants is a baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And that's my ultimate goal too. A boy would be great to even it out, but another girl will be wonderful too. The fact that I got pregnant so quickly after TR is a miracle in itself. I'll just take a baby please!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- It's funny because your pregnancy to me seems to be flying by!! I think I have said that to you before ;) But mine seems to be taking FOREVER! It's just so weird... Then I think back to when I first saw the FS for IVF it was a year ago on 2/19 and I am floored wondering where the year went.


----------



## cupcakestoy

In the beginning we wanted a son, but then it didn't matter.Especially after a hard Journey & now a loss, we just want a healthy little one. Started a little spotting this morning, dark brown/red. Guess its starting, or at least Hope it is...My level had only dropped 107 in 48 hrs. when Dr. called yesterday. Hoping it picks up some speed so that it doesn't take weeks to be over..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And see, yours, Brandy, seems to me to be flying by and mine's just going by sooooo slowly lmao.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Cupcake. Fx for fast drop so you can get started TTC again. Will you immediately do another IUI or wait?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dr. says that after my 1st af post M/C he wants to do a Saline flush on my tubes too clear any mucous or anything, then the following cycle we will do IUI. Says I need a cleansing cycle after M/C, but I have read your more fertile after 1, which I'm not sure is true, but figure even though chances are low for a natural conception we will probably bd during my fertile window anyway. Figure won't hurt to ttc on our own during that cycle?...So its looking like IUI will be in maybe in April? Hoping so anyways, uless we get a HUGE surprise before then!


----------



## GalvanBaby

IUI was cancelled. :cry:
I have 2 21mm follies on my left siide which is the blocked side. My lining was great 11mm, but the follies formed on the wrong side! I am so pissed and upset right now. It seems that my body always does something stupid to stop making a baby. My left ovary never responds to the meds at all. WTF happened this time. GRRRR!!!

We are still going to BD our asses off. LOL I will just keep my legs up in the air as long as possible and pray for the egg to travel to the other tube. it has happened so just maybe a miracle will happen for us.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh No! Galvan I am sorry to hear this. Pray that the other tube picks up those eggs!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Cupcake. I am praying. A TR friend got pregnant when she Oed from the blocked side so I am praying like crazy right now. I will be the girl walking on my hands making sure the sperm stays in. LOL I emailed my RE and asked when would I O. He said Tuesday ro Wednesday so I will start temping tonight to see if I can catch it. I didn't buy any OPKs when I was in TX. OPKs here are about 15 bucks for 2 and are hard to find. If I can find some, I will buy a pack and test on Monday which will be CD11 so I should catch it then. My RE did say that my lining is showing a strong O. I also asked about testing. He said that I could go for a beta, but he recommended getting a positive FRER before spending the money on betas when he doesn't have any hope for this cycle now. He said that we will follow the same protocol next cycle because he is worried that I will overstimulate and have too many follies. I wonder if we add just one more Gonal F injection if that can make me have too many follies or if it can help the right stimulate when the left does.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have 20 Wondfo OPK's left over, Galvan. I could ship them to you if you'd like.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Brandi but OPKs can't be shipped to Mexico. Plus, shipping to Mexico is ridiculously high. It would cost more than buying enough here. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ahhh that sucks. I looked it up earlier and it would have cost $10.44 for a small package to Mexico, but I wouldn't want to get you in trouble for shipping something that can't be shipped there.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Weird... Just curious why cant OPK's be shipped there again? 

Speaking of shipping stuff where you shouldnt... Where I live in Oregon were known for our pinot so I shipped 6 bottles to a friend in Texas as a surprise! Well it was really a shock to her since she is in a dry county and I didnt know it LOL 

Well they didnt catch it lucky and she got to drink it ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Brandi, with who did you check? That is so cheap! 

Brandy, I have no idea, but OPKs and HPTs can't be shipped to Mexico for some reason.

I did not even know dry counties existed in the US, Brandy! LOL

I am feeling better now. I was so pissed and upset this afternoon. I felt like we would never get our baby because something always happens. I know we will eventually get our baby. I have no idea when or how God has it planned, but He will send us our miracle one day.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You WILL get your baby, Galvan. 2014 is the year for babies.

I checked with Canada Post. I looked again and it ranged anywhere from $10.44 (slowest option) to $106.34 (overnight) for a 3cmx3cmx1cm package, lol.

I set up a Baby Freckle Pool if anyone wants to take a guess, lol.

https://www.babyhunch.com/poolpage.php?poolid=9e5efa5cfb475692f8483fa6f6775341


----------



## ~Brandy~

Apparently in the bible belt there is still dry counties.. After I shipped it and found that out... I was totally hoping that not knowing would allow me to plead out and not take the felony! I will never ship booze again without checking ROFL


----------



## GalvanBaby

Regular mail is horrible in Mexico. NObody uses it, not even the federal government. The only company that sends bills through the mail is the phone company. We usually get our bill 4 months later. LOL This month, I got the bill for August of last year. LOL Thank God for email and online accounts or I would never know how much my phone bill is. 

Question about OHSS, I am not triggering this time so I shouldn't get it, right?


----------



## cupcakestoy

I started bleeding & passing clots today :( Sad but thankful that its started rather than waiting for weeks.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TEAM BLUE!!!! He wasn't shy in the LEAST!!!

:hugs: cupcakes


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Regular mail is horrible in Mexico. NObody uses it, not even the federal government. The only company that sends bills through the mail is the phone company. We usually get our bill 4 months later. LOL This month, I got the bill for August of last year. LOL Thank God for email and online accounts or I would never know how much my phone bill is.
> 
> Question about OHSS, I am not triggering this time so I shouldn't get it, right?

With the amount of follies and size you had you shouldnt develop it whether you trigger or not.

You should be fine. FX that the other tube grabs the eggies :) 

Cupcake- I am sorry :( But you're right thats how I was with my loss.. the sooner the better to get it over with. The waiting and hoping was just too much to stand. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

cupcake I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Just waned to pop in a let you ladies know that we have decided to try mini/micro ivf. I'm calling in the morning to see about setting up a consult.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well back to light spotting now. Didn't ever get heavy & only lasted a few hours. Is this normally how it goes & then the floodgates open? I know its far from over just kinda threw me that's its just quit? Ugh this is not any fun! 
Congrats flutter & good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's how mine did. I spotted, then it stopped, and the next morning, I went to the washroom, passed a clot, and then the bleeding started and lasted a few days longer than a normal period. My other miscarriage, I had no signs. Numbers were great, then one afternoon, I felt like I peed myself and went to tt
he washroom to check and there was bright red blood. I passed a clot a few hours later and then the bleeding lasted a week again


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Brandi for team blue!!

Flutter Woo hoo! I can't wait to hear how your consult went!

Cupcake sorry hun. Mine was horrid cramps with light bleeding then all the sudden horrid pain clots so bad I was balling up and I bled for over a week with bright red blood. Hugs Hun. 

Brandy. . .we were a dry county till 2 years ago now liquor stores are on every corner! lol I never had a problem with mail here it is mailing it over seas.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, I am so sorry. I bled some with a few clots. Then, it stopped for a couple of days. When it started back, I had clots and heavier bleeding.

Flutter, awesome news!! Can't wait to see your BFP!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Congrats on team Blue!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you Brandy!


----------



## fluterby429

Consult is on Thursday. Idk if it's hopeful. She said that mini ivf is usually for those under 35 and I will be 36 at the end of April. I feel like I'm going to pay $150 just to be told no. We shall see I guess.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Consult is on Thursday. Idk if it's hopeful. She said that mini ivf is usually for those under 35 and I will be 36 at the end of April. I feel like I'm going to pay $150 just to be told no. We shall see I guess.

Having been through the world of IVF I was just curious what you were wanting to do with mini ivf? Were you going to only try using clomid/femara? some mini ivf cycles they do use injections too. Do they freeze any extra eggs or is it a one shot deal? 


I considered doing it when I did my IVF but it would of been between 5-7k and it was a one shot deal. The doctor said if they retrieved 3 eggs and none of them made it to the transfer I would have to start all over again so it freaked me out.


----------



## jasminep0489

My goodness I missed so much in these last few months I've just been so busy with Eli! Chasing him everywhere and cleaning up after him. He is my little hurricane Eli...lol! I was just thinking of you ladies and had a spare minute to check in while he's napping. Great seeing a few have gotten pregnant and have healthy beans. To the rest of you still trying, I wish you much luck and will keep praying you get your lil bundles of joys soon!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I tested this morning and it was negative. I won't be testing again this cycle. I will just be waiting for my flow.. I hope everyone else has better results than me! I am not too disappointed. I just have felt pretty laid back about not getting a positive. God bless!!


----------



## fluterby429

:( sorry Angie

Brandy, the mini is actually minimal stimulation ivf. This facility uses gondatropins vs using clomid/femera due to the risk of thinning the uterine lining. If there are left overs then, yes you can have them cryo'd for FEM later. The goal is to get less eggs but better quality of eggs and reduce the risk of OHSS. They also ICSI. I am very nervous that there wont be a good one to transfer, however I don't have the $ to do full IVF. This cycle is will be about $6800


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Brandi on the baby boy!
I had my HSG today. Good news and bad news. Nothing ever seems to come easy for me..
The good news is my tubes were perfect and the dye flowed through them super quick so that part is fine. The bad news is, he had a horrible time getting the tools in to do it and said the opening to my birth canal was almost impossible to get through. He had to poke through it (horrible pain from that) he said the only nice way to put it was it was like a virgins birth canal?? He said he would have never believed I had 3 children naturally and asked if I had any laser burning or work down there. Im so unhappy about it. He said he thinks my only hope was IUI and that he didnt think it would ever happen on its own. He said the sperm would have a horrible time getting through that but he said theres always that 1 that might make it but he really thinks IUI is it for me. He will do as many as I want free but its 300 for washing so we will try this cycle if I get a positive LH. Im on cycle day 10 and finished my 6th round of clomid yesterday. Please keep me in your prayers! Im not giving up yet! Im having some mild pain now and bleeding but he told me I would because of him having to force the instrument through..


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson keep in mind sperm are much smaller than the catheter. Don't lose hope & don't give up! If you do do iui they aren't "bad" good luck sweetie!


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> :( sorry Angie
> 
> Brandy, the mini is actually minimal stimulation ivf. This facility uses gondatropins vs using clomid/femera due to the risk of thinning the uterine lining. If there are left overs then, yes you can have them cryo'd for FEM later. The goal is to get less eggs but better quality of eggs and reduce the risk of OHSS. They also ICSI. I am very nervous that there wont be a good one to transfer, however I don't have the $ to do full IVF. This cycle is will be about $6800

Thats great Fluter.. It doesnt sound much different from a standard IVF but the price is signifigantly better! I developed OHSS with my IVF cycle but it was very mild and I was able to control it and not have the cycle cancelled. FX for you that you will get a nice batch of eggs :) 



LLawson said:


> Congrats Brandi on the baby boy!
> I had my HSG today. Good news and bad news. Nothing ever seems to come easy for me..
> The good news is my tubes were perfect and the dye flowed through them super quick so that part is fine. The bad news is, he had a horrible time getting the tools in to do it and said the opening to my birth canal was almost impossible to get through. He had to poke through it (horrible pain from that) he said the only nice way to put it was it was like a virgins birth canal?? He said he would have never believed I had 3 children naturally and asked if I had any laser burning or work down there. Im so unhappy about it. He said he thinks my only hope was IUI and that he didnt think it would ever happen on its own. He said the sperm would have a horrible time getting through that but he said theres always that 1 that might make it but he really thinks IUI is it for me. He will do as many as I want free but its 300 for washing so we will try this cycle if I get a positive LH. Im on cycle day 10 and finished my 6th round of clomid yesterday. Please keep me in your prayers! Im not giving up yet! Im having some mild pain now and bleeding but he told me I would because of him having to force the instrument through..

That is great news that the tubes are open. I honestly think there is always a chance so I wouldnt let him discourage you in that. I think he is way over charging for the sperm washing but thats just me! I looked back at my bill and the wash was $118, U/S monitoring was $212, and the actual injection of the sperm was $104 for office visit and supplies. But if you're ovulating and your tubes are open then a chance with IUI is on the higher end of the success rate. FX for you!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake and Brandy
I just wish we knew this a long time ago. Its been a year now since my reversal.
I didnt think to ask the RE but do any of you know what might cause this after having 3 kids natural I wouldnt think I should be like this either? Its been 17 yrs since my last child and no complications with any of them. I have Interstitial Cystitis and have had many bladder surgeries and I asked if that had anything to do with it and he said no. I didnt come right out and ask him what would but he mentioned having laser work done. Whatever that is?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Thanks Cupcake and Brandy
> I just wish we knew this a long time ago. Its been a year now since my reversal.
> I didnt think to ask the RE but do any of you know what might cause this after having 3 kids natural I wouldnt think I should be like this either? Its been 17 yrs since my last child and no complications with any of them. I have Interstitial Cystitis and have had many bladder surgeries and I asked if that had anything to do with it and he said no. I didnt come right out and ask him what would but he mentioned having laser work done. Whatever that is?

Was he talking about your cervix or what I wonder. I have never heard of anything like the description you're giving before :shrug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have never heard of that before, but if the RE thinks IUI will work FXed for a BFP with the IUI. The cycles after the HSG are more fertile.


----------



## cupcakestoy

The only thing I have heard of that causes that is either cautery with a PAP or some types of infection can cause scar tissue but I believe if he was able to get a cath in, then sperm should be able to get by at least now its open! I too read that the 3 months after hsg are more fertile, even tho wasn't true for us. Get busy this cycle!!!!


----------



## LLawson

I kept saying cervix and he was saying no the birth canal? So Im not sure? Cupcake he did ask if I had had any bad experiences with my paps and I havent. I have been told everything was hard to get to because of a tilted cervix. I told him that and he said " that doesnt impress me, Im talking about your birth canal" LOL. Hes one of those thats super smart and went to Yale so hes really hard to talk to. Hes one of the top RE,s in the US if not the top so I dont want to go anywhere else its just hard to deal with him sometimes. Hes one of those that lets you know how good he is.

I saw this on facebook this morning and thought I would share it since a few of you were talking about baby pics. LOL too funny!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake he did say IUI would be a little easier this month cause hes already made an opening but after this month it would probably go back the way it was and he would have to push the instrument through again. He said he could use the same instrument to open me up for the IUIs it was just going to hurt each time he has to open it like that.
I started having some horrible pains last night (feels like really bad gas but from my boobs down to my pelvis) I also had a fever so I took some Midol and went to bed early last night. I woke up with no fever and the pain is a little better just seems like its moved lower. I guess when all this pain is gone, Ill get back to my love making and get as much in as possible just in case this opening helps. He said we could start back tomorrow.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Llawson, I felt just like that after my last HSG and after the IUI. I saw that pic on FB last night too. Too funny. I love the Pinterest fails. Lol

AFM, O pains from hell. I am cramping so badand I also think I have a UTI. I am going to the dr today


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's odd.....to me cervix=the birth canal??? I'm confused lol good luck either way tho :)


----------



## Navygrrl

I have a tilted cervix, and it makes paps very uncomfortable for me. The doctors have to use a different speculum on me than what they normally use, but that's all I've heard about it. It's more difficult for the doctors to see what they need to see, and made my HSG just extra fun.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake Im thinking the same as you but what do I say when he corrected me and said that? LOL.
I still think it has alot to do with the tilted cervix but thats just me.
Navy it is painful sometimes and makes things difficult. Like I said it never seems to come easy for me. I just would like to be normal!


----------



## Navygrrl

The cervix is round and donut-shaped. It is like the doorway to the uterus. It's at the top of the vagina but is not actually part of the vagina. Birth canal is just another term for vagina.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry LL but he sounds like a huge jackass to me. If he is referring to the actual birth canal "the vagina" then that shouldnt be a real problem as long as the sperm is deposited as close to the cervix as possible. However with a tilted cervix is can be slightly harder for the sperm to actually enter but it wouldnt diminish the chances so bad that you would never conceive.

He sounds like he is just book smart and his bedside manners are completely lacking.


AFM-U/S today went totally awesome! Baby A is head down and appears to be starting to engage. They think that I will go about 36W as they had planned. So at this point they are not scheduling a Csection because we are planning a vaginal delivery!! YAY. Both babies were slightly under 5lbs ;) They are going to leave my cerclage in for now and continue to check it weekly. If I have any sign of labor starting I am suppose to rush to hospital and have the cerclage removed prior to 36W. Otherwise we will take it out at 36W. He doesn&#8217;t think that steroids are necessary at this point. So all in all a good appointment. 

He knows I only get 1-2 hours a night of sleep though and is concerned that I am not getting enough rest. He has asked me to take ambien which I have declined to do. I don&#8217;t know anything about the drug but I suppose I will look into it but as of now I will deal with the lack of sleep for a few more weeks.


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy have you thought about taking some benadryl to help with sleep? My doctor told me that she takes 1.5 tabs to help her sleep while she was pregnant. I'm so glad your appointment went well and that the babies are doing so well. I can't believe you have only about 3 weeks left!


----------



## momsbaby

8 days till surgery!!! Can't wait


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-I'm a nurse & He HAS to be talking about your cervix. Good Lord if your "birth canal" was that narrow forget about sperm getting in there, you got bigger issues!!! LOL Just kidding sweetie! I believe he had problems getting the cath in because of your tilted cervix, which kind of makes me worry about his skills since he is an RE & seems to be lacking in bedside manner. But if you feel he is the best for you, then go for it & I hope you get lucky on your 1st IUI with a THB!!! 

Brandy-SOOOO excited for your good news!!! You'll be holding those gals before you know it :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan-Hope your feeling better & caught those nice big targets!!!

Navy-Where are you at in the whole TTC process?

Faith-Any up dates on your IVF plan?

Brandi-Congrats on BLUE!!!!

AFM-M/C is officially under way & saying it sucks is an understatement. Wasn't prepared for the intense cramps & HUGE clots today. Had to leave work early & am taking the rest of the week off! We wear White uniforms & I am NOT feeling that brave!!! Good thing is it should hopefully be over with before next weekend.....


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake - I'm on cd9 and waiting to O, so nothing exciting going yet. My doctor is ready for IUI whenever we decide it's time. We were originally thinking April or May, but I may go for it next month if not successful this cycle. 

I hope that the physical pain and discomfort pass soon. *hugs*


----------



## cj72

Brandi...congrats!! 

Cupcake, Been there. It sucks big time. I hope your next cycle brings your sticky bfp!

5 dpo here. Tww sucks!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I remember the cramps and clots, Cupcake. :hugs:

I am feeling better. I have been cramping and nausea for 2 days now with off and on O pains. I wish it would hurry up. I couldn't find any OPKs so we are BDing daily until Wednesday or my temp rises. With OHs super sperm counts that shouldn't be a problem.

Brandi, congrats!

Brandy, that is awesome news about one if the babies being facedown and engaging! You are brave trying a vaginal delivery with twins! 

CJ and Navy, good luck this cycle!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Brandy have you thought about taking some benadryl to help with sleep? My doctor told me that she takes 1.5 tabs to help her sleep while she was pregnant. I'm so glad your appointment went well and that the babies are doing so well. I can't believe you have only about 3 weeks left!

Yes, I just cant take it though because Benadryl is the #1 no no when you have RLS :( It amplifies it and I spent 3 hours a night pacing trying to control the nerve twitching. Tylenol PM does the same... so anything with an antihistamine is bad news.


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> Brandy have you thought about taking some benadryl to help with sleep? My doctor told me that she takes 1.5 tabs to help her sleep while she was pregnant. I'm so glad your appointment went well and that the babies are doing so well. I can't believe you have only about 3 weeks left!
> 
> Yes, I just cant take it though because Benadryl is the #1 no no when you have RLS :( It amplifies it and I spent 3 hours a night pacing trying to control the nerve twitching. Tylenol PM does the same... so anything with an antihistamine is bad news.Click to expand...

Ah, I didn't know that. I used to take Requip for my RLS, but that's not safe while TTC or pregnant. I don't have any other advice, just sending good thoughts for you. I know how awful it is, plus you've got two babies squirming away in there.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, HUGE hugs for dealing with RLS. I struggled with this several years ago and so, so, so miserable! My solution...I NEEDED IRON! Have you had your iron checked? Once I started taking an iron supplement, the symptoms vanished. I really feel bad for you! RLS has to be one of the worst things I've ever dealt with:( I remember the miserable nights of pacing the floor...pure torture:nope::kiss: 

On a happier note, so happy to hear your girls are getting in position for their grand entrance:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, HUGE hugs for dealing with RLS. I struggled with this several years ago and so, so, so miserable! My solution...I NEEDED IRON! Have you had your iron checked? Once I started taking an iron supplement, the symptoms vanished. I really feel bad for you! RLS has to be one of the worst things I've ever dealt with:( I remember the miserable nights of pacing the floor...pure torture:nope::kiss:
> 
> On a happier note, so happy to hear your girls are getting in position for their grand entrance:happydance:

You're right ;) My RLS is nowhere near as bad when I am not PG it was only once I got the BFP that it got significantly worse... which totally coincides with my lower iron levels. The doctors have never told me that I just have figured it out with the process of elimination. I take so much iron right now and I am STILL anemic. I actually take it in liquid form 3 times a day and in pill form 1x per day. They just checked me last week in the hospital and it has went down yet again. No matter how much I take I cannot get my levels above 30... I am at 25 right now.

I think maybe starting tomorrow I will try taking Double dose in the morning and then follow through with another 3x so I will have 5x the iron. It's just so much and raising your iron levels is sooo slow just like Vit D :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I finally Oed yesterday. My temp jumped thus morning and the nausea is gone. I am pissed at OH. He went to sleep last night and I couldn't get him to wake up. I told him that I'll be damned if I give myself shots that make me cramp, bloat, and emotional and he not even stay awake long enough to BD which is the easy part. Grrrrrr. AF should be here in 7-14 days and on to what I hope is my real and last IUI cycle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I think I finally Oed yesterday. My temp jumped thus morning and the nausea is gone. I am pissed at OH. He went to sleep last night and I couldn't get him to wake up. I told him that I'll be damned if I give myself shots that make me cramp, bloat, and emotional and he not even stay awake long enough to BD which is the easy part. Grrrrrr. AF should be here in 7-14 days and on to what I hope is my real and last IUI cycle.

It looks like you have some other BD'in in there on your chart. I would do it today anyway for good measure ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> I think I finally Oed yesterday. My temp jumped thus morning and the nausea is gone. I am pissed at OH. He went to sleep last night and I couldn't get him to wake up. I told him that I'll be damned if I give myself shots that make me cramp, bloat, and emotional and he not even stay awake long enough to BD which is the easy part. Grrrrrr. AF should be here in 7-14 days and on to what I hope is my real and last IUI cycle.

DH & I had this issue for a while when we had been ttc for like 6 months. Ticked me off that I had went through all the pain & weight loss to have a TR, meds temping, testing,etc. & it was an inconvenience for him to put out when it was go time???? Needless to say I threw a fit & told him either he was going to put forth a little effort or I would go on the pill. Its ridiculous. I know my dh works hard but realistically 5-10 mins of sex isn't too much to ask. Sorry this ticks me off still!!!! *breathing deeply Still looks like you got a shot at a bfp tho! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

We had this issue before, but it stopped. Now, last night. This morning, I told him that I was mad at him. He asked what did he to. I told him it was what he Didn't do. He immediately knew and apologized. He is forgiven, but warned that he will not hear the end of this. Especially if AF shows.


----------



## cupcakestoy

They just don't get the whole TTC thing sometimes. I do have to give my dh props tho, he has been amazing during this whole time. Could not have asked for a better caretaker or comforter. He has been my rock. Despite all the fear & sadness with m/c I have fallen in love all over again with this man. Seeing how tender & caring he has been with me during this makes me more determined to see him holding our child in the future!


----------



## GalvanBaby

OH was the same with my MC last year. He is so supportive in everything just too lazy to stay awake to BD when needed. I told him I was cancelling the IUI next cycle until he learned to stay awake. He said no. We want a baby so we will do the IUI and that he will stay awake for the IUI. Lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hoping you won't need it, Galvan! 

It's been a LONG day, but thankfully cramping has let up & bleeding has slowed down. I do have some not nice new! GRRRR Apparently I am now allergic to hydrocodone ugh Took 1 this morning since I was in for the day with my back killing me & now have a good case of the hives complete with itching, swelling & redness :/ Can't seem to catch a break...My dh feels we should get me a horseshoe or rabbits foot or something since I seem to attract catastrophe.....Guess its time for more Benadryl & then bed soon. Good night girls!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, no period today.. Guess my o wasn't when I guessed it was.. I am getting belly cramps real light today so I figure it will be here Saturday.. I am not going to take opks this next cycle. I am just gonna wing it. I have still been taking the progesterone. I will take my last pill tonight. It has helped that lump under my arm almost disappear. I will keep taking it every month as long as I can get a prescription from the doctor for it.
I have been so impatient to get pregnant again to see if the progesterone is my issue.. I just need to let it go and stop being in such a hurry.. I ain't doing too good a job with how I am going now. : )
I hope everyone else is well. 
Brandy, I was glad to read about your girls.
Brandi, glad you're gonna get your little man..
Galvan, I pray for your upcoming iui.. and yours too Cupcake..
Faith and Fluter, praying for your IVF procedures...
CJ, I am thinking about you..
I gotta go wash some dishes and figure out my calendar for my next cycle. I might not be taking opks, but I am still gonna know my days... ha ha


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies I am TTC this month so I have gotten back on. Galvan we both are on the same cycle because I ovulated yesterday, which was assisted by strong ovulation pains. I hope to see some BFP this month from some of us ladies, 2/7/14 made two years since I had a tubal reversal


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hugs Angie! Good Luck Mrs. Truth! AFM-Having a "blah" day. Had a big pity party earlier, completed by sobbing in the shower...ugh Just amazes me as I feel truly "ok" then it just collapses in on me at times. Bleeding is super light now, which is good. The hives are also gone!!! Dreading going in for my next HCG draw later, but hoping my #'s are way down. I really believe I will feel better once we can get back on the ttc train! I still believe that 2014 is our year ladies! Great things are in store for us all!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you MrsT!

CupCake- Everyone handles their loss different.. Mine was very similar to yours so I can relate. I was very up down emotionally... everyone kept telling me to wait and time will heal then TTC again... I just couldnt. The only thing that kept me going was to keep TTC'ing. I started yet again the very next cycle after our loss. The pity parties are a good thing once in a while holding it all in and not letting it out is what gets us in trouble. My breakdowns usually came in the shower or bathroom as well.


----------



## fluterby429

hi ladies, I just wanted to update you 

We had our mini-IVF consult today. It went very well. I love love love the doctor. He is super nice and informative. He reviewed my medical records from my previous RE. He looked over the findings from my lap and hsg. He would rather see me try IUI using Femera, injections and trigger shot. He was floored that the old RE didn't say anything to me about my high testosterone levels (I've been very suspicious that this has been a factor). He said that my weight loss could have lowered it. So I had a blood draw to check that and my AMH level. If the T is in good range I will begin treatment or IUI on day 3 of next cycle. If it is high, they will call me tomorrow and let me know to start birth control pills. Once those are complete another level check. We are both very excited and like him so much that we will continue this path with him even though he is an hour and 45 min away and I can do IUI 10 min away (I chose him because he is the only one in our area that offers mini-ivf) 

So this where we are. I'm so very very excited and hopeful for the first time in a long time


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> hi ladies, I just wanted to update you
> 
> We had our mini-IVF consult today. It went very well. I love love love the doctor. He is super nice and informative. He reviewed my medical records from my previous RE. He looked over the findings from my lap and hsg. He would rather see me try IUI using Femera, injections and trigger shot. He was floored that the old RE didn't say anything to me about my high testosterone levels (I've been very suspicious that this has been a factor). He said that my weight loss could have lowered it. So I had a blood draw to check that and my AMH level. If the T is in good range I will begin treatment or IUI on day 3 of next cycle. If it is high, they will call me tomorrow and let me know to start birth control pills. Once those are complete another level check. We are both very excited and like him so much that we will continue this path with him even though he is an hour and 45 min away and I can do IUI 10 min away (I chose him because he is the only one in our area that offers mini-ivf)
> 
> So this where we are. I'm so very very excited and hopeful for the first time in a long time

How exciting! It's always nice to have a new set of eyes. It sounds like he was very thorough and has great bedside manners :) FX that the weightloss has corrected your levels and that you are on your way to that BFP!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Brandy~It seems I have good days & bad days. Today was a bad day :/ Very tearful & sad, guess it will get better eventually. Hope my hcg has plummeted, will get results sometime tomorrow.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, Fx for your IUI.
Good luck Shay!

AFM, I am 2dpo I think. Waiting on it to be confirmed by FF.


----------



## cj72

So much going on on here! Shay I have missed you girl! Flutter, let me know how this goes I'd love to do this if we have it around here. Angie you are not out yet. Fx'd my friend! Brandy I am so excitedthat you still have those girls inside and that they are turning! cupcake you look just like the lady that is doing my acupuncture... And I love her to death! Galvan you're right sometimes they just don't get it.FX'D for you the cycle! baby dust and good wishes to the rest of you ladies! As for me I am somewhere around 7 dpo. Waiting out the two week window


----------



## ~Brandy~

I did alot today so I think its just crazy BH contractions but I am having some form of contractions but they are very erratic... I am watching them though. Just the last 1.5 hours they can come anywhere from 3-20 minutes apart lol so has to be BH. I can bring them on myself as well just by standing up.

Going to lay down and drink tons of water to see if I can get it to stop because it's uncomfortable almost to the point of painful.


----------



## cj72

How ya feeling this morning Brandy?


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> How ya feeling this morning Brandy?

I had to break down and take something to put me to sleep... even with taking something it was broken sleep I am happy with it though! That has to be the most sleep I have had in 2 months. The contractions continued through part of the night a couple woke me but I have been up now for almost 1 hour and nothing so I just really over did it yesterday.

I still have my cerclage in so if I even dilate in the tiniest bit I will know as there should be some blood to show for it. Taking it easy today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying that the contractions stop, Brandy. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks CJ! I have looked into acupuncture, but nobody out in the sticks does it :/ Today has been an "up" day so far. Making dh a special dinner & his favorite pie for V-day, so excited to please him, even tho there will be no loving for us still for a while. It's funny how we were both kinda tired of bd.....until its off limits :/ *sigh hoping next weekend we can make up for lost time ;)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Still waiting on my flow.. There is no feeling of pregnancy here.. not even the slightest hope. I had a dream last night that every one around me was pregnant and every one of them had little girls and I kept telling myself that I was the only one having a little boy. In the dream I don't recall if I was pregnant though. I think it meant that I am afraid I will always sit back and watch everyone else have babies, (even though I don't know what the 'girl babies' part of my dream meant since I think I would prefer a boy.) Never really know what your subconscious mind wants though. If I start my period though and I believe I will, I will NEVER believe pregnancy dreams again. I have dreamed I was pregnant for half of this tww...
On a brighter note... I should be getting the job I applied for in Dec... All the background checks and physicals and nonsense the Military requires has came back and she said she would be calling me next week.

Fluter, you look AWESOME! Your face is thinner and it's all glowing... I hope your iui works the first time!
Brandy, I am glad your girls are holding steady! You will be moving them on out here pretty soon...
Mrs T. I wish you the best of luck this month!
CJ.. You are special in my prayers and so are you Cupcake..My last loss was in December and it was so bad for me physically. I spent the whole month bleeding and wondering what the heck was happening. All losses were different in my case. Crying is such a good healer. I hope it's over (at least physically) for you soon..
I am hoping to start my flow tomorrow so I can get back to ttc at the end of the month. Have to admit that I am glad I didn't start today.. ha ha..
I also think this year is gonna be a good year. I pray it's a great year for every single one of us.


----------



## cj72

I'm having those same dreams, Angie! Holding out hope for you, my sweet!

Brandy, glad you got some sleep. You are gonna need it!

I've gone to acupuncture every week of this cycle. Next week is the last visit ( BC AF is due next Thurs or Friday)

Flutter, you do look great!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flutter you do look amazing ;) 

Angie- I dont know what to think of your cycles going all wonky.. that would be awesome if you were PG though :) 

Cupcake- That sucks that there is no acupunturist in your area. I enjoyed having it done with the exception of the feet. I did ask them not to put them in my feet anymore lol for some reason it was the only uncomfortable point they hit.

CJ- I saw on your journal you tested the trigger out. FX for you that the lines reappear!


AFM- I stayed in bed ALL DAY.. I didn't sleep but I was able to get enough rest that the contractions have subsided. I still have an occasional small BH which is totally fine and normal. So I know I will keep these girls cooking a little bit longer. I was totally freaked out that I was going to go into labor and deliver these girls sometime during the night or today and I would feel bad for my son! Today is his birthday and mine so he has had to share his day for 18 years with me so thats no fun for him I didn't wanna add his 2 new sisters to the day as well.

I finally had to drag my ass out of bed though because I made a hair appt and told myself that I couldnt cancel it so that is the only thing I will be doing today I am sure. We are not big on Valentines Day activities and I really dont like leaving the house anymore so it will take all I have to get my hair done.....

I hope everyone has/had a great day with their loved ones.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad the contractions died down & you got your hair did Brandy :)

Angie-Hoping you get your cycles figured out soon!

I've had good evening. Dh brought me a dozen red roses with 1 artificial rose tonight. The card read "I will Love you until the last 1 dies..." He surprised me for sure. I am so blessed to have found such a love the 2nd time around. Oh & my hcg has dropped almost by half in the last week! Down to 793:) Hoping it goes fast now! Happy V-Day!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Glad the contractions died down & you got your hair did Brandy :)
> 
> Angie-Hoping you get your cycles figured out soon!
> 
> I've had good evening. Dh brought me a dozen red roses with 1 artificial rose tonight. The card read "I will Love you until the last 1 dies..." He surprised me for sure. I am so blessed to have found such a love the 2nd time around. Oh & my hcg has dropped almost by half in the last week! Down to 793:) Hoping it goes fast now! Happy V-Day!!!!

Ok so the rose thing is super cute <3 :cloud9:


----------



## cupcakestoy

He did good this year LoL ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

I missed you as well CJ, fingers crossed for you 
Flutter I am soo excited for you, it seems that 2014 has brought on a lot of positivity in the TTC area :happydance:
How do you feel Brandy? I am praying that the contractions stop and the babies stay cozy in moms womb until it's time
Angien, good luck to you as well Hun, I have heard of women cycles staying alway for a few days before receiving a BFP, good luck


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, glad the contractions stopped and we need a puc of the new hairstyle. ;)

Cupcake, that was too sweet. Your hubby earned major good hubby points! Glad the numbers are dropping.

AFM, I got roses and a break from the kids. I homeschool so a break is rare and wonderful. I love my kids, but at 12 & 10 they can drive you crazy. Lol I am 4dpo so AF should be here in a week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well so much for we dont celebrate Valentines Day rofl. He came home with a huge boquet of flowers, tons of chocolate, and a love note! Well sheesh. I havent gotten him anything in atleast 10 or 12 years dont I look silly :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You're giving him two little girls...maybe not right on Valentine's, but still two wonderful gifts!


----------



## Navygrrl

Yeah, I think giving him twins pretty much sets you up for life, LOL.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^Agree

Ugh, I've had a terrible last 24 hours. My son decided to throw a MASSIVE tantrum yesterday all because I told him he was going to serve a 5 minute time out for climbing on snow banks before getting in my van, which I tell him EVERY DAY he can't do (it's cold enough that the snow is just building up in my van and making the carpets stink)

Cue screaming and swearing and telling me he hates me and wants to live with his dad forever. Then he refused to get in the van forcing me to pick him up to get him in his booster seat. As I did that, he flailed every which way and landed a solid kick in my stomach. Drove him the one minute home and he went up the steps on his own, but still screaming. He got his winter stuff off, but refused to move up the stairs, instead choosing to continue to scream and swear in my front hall. I gave him a warning that he could either stop and go to his room for a time out on his own, or I take him and he loses his birthday parties for today, and stays in his room for the night. He chose to keep screaming. Picked him up and went to get him up the stairs again, when he decided to flail again and landed another solid kick, right where Kesler is, in my stomach, and this time, I felt something snap, or detach, flip, switch, dislocate...not sure how to describe it. Got him to his room where he kept screaming and swearing, and throwing things and kicking his door (he just started counselling two weeks ago because of the divorce and the violent outbursts).

Eventually, he calmed down and we had a talk. He knew he kicked me in the stomach and I told him that he needs to settle down and use his words, because kicking me is going to hurt Freckle, and he burst out crying and kept apologizing and saying he didn't want to hurt Freckle. He could barely get the words out so I know he was very remorseful. In the end, we agreed that he would lose his TV and DVD Player for a week instead of the birthday parties.

Anyway, so Kesler decided not to move. At all. I poked him, drank sugary juice, ate straight out sugar, candy...and got no response in return. I didn't want to panic and rush to the hospital over it (mostly cuz I have no gas in my van), and because I didn't have any cramping or bleeding, but after 22 hours of no movement, I called the midwife who said there isn't much they could do at this stage anyway if he was hurt from the kicks, but that because there is no bleeding or cramping, that he's likely okay. She said he probably is responding to my pokes, but is probably turned inwards and kicking that way so that I can't feel them. She said to just wait for my ultrasound on Wednesday but she's confident everything is fine.

Then I had some Tostitos and salsa, and of course, he starts squirming up a storm. Now I'm having some cramping and braxton hicks, lots of gas, lol and he's resting.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Phew Brandi glad to hear everything is ok! Hope your scan goes well on Wednesday ;)


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake youre husband sounds sweet! I got a dozen roses and dinner.
I just cant seem to have any luck. I got my LH surge at about 1 a.m. Saturday morning so I couldnt get them to schedule a Insemination. Looks like Ill be waiting another cycle and hoping it doesnt fall on the weekend again. I never surge on the same day so its unpredictable....


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Cupcake youre husband sounds sweet! I got a dozen roses and dinner.
> I just cant seem to have any luck. I got my LH surge at about 1 a.m. Saturday morning so I couldnt get them to schedule a Insemination. Looks like Ill be waiting another cycle and hoping it doesnt fall on the weekend again. I never surge on the same day so its unpredictable....

You said this RE is suppose to be a top doctor and he wont schedule a weekend one? 


Thats so strange.. Mine works 24/7 with my cycle or did when we were ttc'ing. That would drive me batty! I dont think I am a fan of this man.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Glad Freckle is ok Brandi!

Lawson, I agree with Brandy. My RE is open on weekends and is available for treatment at anytime. Our bodies O on different days and a lot of times it falls on the weekend. I would seriously consider talking to him about this.

AFM, I am 5dpo. I forgot to temp this morning. Yesterday, I had cramps that were like they were when I had a cyst. I am hoping for no cysts or I will have to skip next cycle until the cysts disappear.


----------



## cupcakestoy

My On did our iui & he would open just to do our iui if need be on a weekend....


----------



## cj72

10 dpo and I swear I could possibly maybe kinda see the faintest of lines, but is prob an evap. 3 hours later you can see it better. I will wait til tomorrow to see if there's anything there...also my BBS feel weird and bigger and light nausea. I need some baby dust girls!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending TONS cj!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That was how my BFP started last year, CJ!! Fxed it fets darker!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> 10 dpo and I swear I could possibly maybe kinda see the faintest of lines, but is prob an evap. 3 hours later you can see it better. I will wait til tomorrow to see if there's anything there...also my BBS feel weird and bigger and light nausea. I need some baby dust girls!

I was waiting for a picture on your journal lady!


----------



## cj72

I only have my phone and can't figure out how! Sniffle.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cj, switch to desktop mode from mobile, and go to GO ADVANCED to post it, rather than Post Quick Reply


----------



## cj72

Did I do this right?
 



Attached Files:







NCM_0329.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Did I do this right?

I tweaked it and your 10DPO is definetly darker than the 9DPO!!


So it's not the trigger!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







CJTesting.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I tilted my screen backwards. 10dpo is DEFINTELY darker!


----------



## cj72

Omg!


----------



## Navygrrl

I never see anything, but 10dpo is definitely there and darker. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Omg!

Keep testing silly lady :) 

I would switch to frers though


----------



## AngienDaniel

I see it! It is definitely there. I am smiling so big! I pray this is it for you CJ.. 

afm I started my period last night. I was a little unhappy, but this morning I am better about it. I should ovulate again about the 27th so I am am gonna be calling my doctor about prescription. I am also gonna ask if she can give me a 30 day supply instead of just 14.
I just can't get over your photo, CJ.. I am so excited for you. I am gonna be trying doubly hard this cycle if you are pregnant so we can be bump buddies. I might even change my mind and buy some opks..


----------



## cj72

I'm testing tomorrow to see what it says.... Sorry about AF Angie! You better wear DH out if I am!

Thanks Brandy :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Cj-I suck at lines but I pray this is your Miracle!!!!! 
Angie-Sorry AF got you...
Afm-Spotting has just about stopped, only occasional light tan now....So guess we will be getting to TTC again soon!!! Have to say I am looking forward to our get a way this coming weekend! Not sure when I will O again, but I assure you all that I will be exposed!!!! ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG CJ!!! I bet tomorrow's line will be darker!! :happydance: We said one of us had to get pregnant this cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry about AF showing up, Angie.


----------



## cj72

GalvanBaby said:


> OMG CJ!!! I bet tomorrow's line will be darker!! :happydance: We said one of us had to get pregnant this cycle!

I hope this is it! Almost 3 years. I can't let myself get to excited yet. Last time I had the pos hpt for 3 days then it was gone. ( on my birthday, no less) Today's line showed up on my dd's 15 the bday :) I'm going to be reserved until I see it darker!


----------



## momsbaby

Quick question, my surgery is in 3 days. I'm due to start anytime will they still do my surgery if I'm on my period?


----------



## cj72

They sure will momsbaby. I was on cd1 of mine. Good luck lady!!


----------



## LLawson

He will schedule Saturdays but it has to be done before 5 p.m. On Fridays and I didnt call cause my surge is so unpredictable. They are usually done by a nurse on Saturdays though and he said he wanted to do mine because of the problem he had doing the HSG and he doesnt do weekends......Im getting pretty irritated with him myself just trying to endure it since for the most part its free but Im going to talk to my Gynocologist. I havent talked a lot with her cause I know many people working in the office so I didnt want to let anyone know what I was doing just yet. I really like her and would love to stay with her but I am tempted to find someone else just to avoid all my friends. LOL, thats horrible but I dont like everyone knowing my business and they are spread throughout the office and one ladies husband works with mine and shes like to spread news so I dont want to give them things to talk about. Like I said before, its just going to stress me out with people knowing and asking me about it and I dont need the stress.
Im still showing a positive LH again.....Im positive Im ovulating though. Ive hurt so bad from both ovaries today. I had some mild pain in just the left side the last few days but today is definetely ovulation pain just on both sides. It would be nice if I could just end up pregnant on my own and not have to deal with this quack anymore.. My Gyno did say she wouldnt send patients to anyone but him. I just dont think he has a good bedside manner.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Baby dust to you LL. Hope you don't have to go thru iui! I wish I hadn't told everyone about TR. It does make it harder. I for sure am keeping quiet if we ever get another bfp. People can be insensitive & just plain old nosey & rude......


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know that feeling. People had the nerve to tell me that I had a stomach virus and was not pregnant. That it was just in my mind. I was told all this the day I started bleeding.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie sorry about AF but at least you can move on and no more waiting for it...sucks I know

cj super excited for your update in the morning. I think your lines are looking promising.

Brandy hope you are feeling well and baby girls stay put a little longer!

Galvan hoping there are no cysts!!!

cupcake hope you have a fab weekend!!!

thanks ladies for all your kind words :)


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake and Galvan, I have a really hard time with stress and have been doing great for a few years after keeping myself away from negative people and Im just afraid if I let everyone know whats going on, I will have to deal with more negative people and stress which is what you dont need if you are pregnant or trying to get pregnant.
Angie so sorry AF showed up, maybe this will be your month!
Brandy and Brandi how are bith of you ladies feeling today?
CJ, Im excited for you!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not too bad today. Nausea seems to have finally disappeared completely, and finally felt Kes kick me on the outside a few nights ago. Kids have a day off school for the holiday today. And the hunger of a growing boy seems to have kicked in. I can't eat enough!

Thank you for asking!


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, Im not pregnant and cant get enough to eat....you have an excuse, I dont! Haha
Im glad youve felt him kick and are feeling better!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies. Same thing different day! 11 dpo. This time same faintest of faint lines on a different brand. Will wait it out a few more days and buy an FRER on Friday if I'm late.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love your temp jump, CJ!! I have a feeling you will be taking that FRER Friday!! Are you taking progesterone?


----------



## cj72

Nope, but with the way my BBS are hurting I don't think it's 
an issue!


----------



## fluterby429

OMG I'm so excited for you cj!!

My testosterone levels are still not back! My AMH level is back at a 5.1. The office said that was good. He told me he wanted it to be over a 1.0. Anyone have any experience with AMH?


----------



## cj72

Thanks flutter :) just waiting to see a darker line before I get my hopes up.

what is amh? I looked back at my list of tests and didn't see that on there.


----------



## fluterby429

Amh is antimulleriana hormone. It's used to detected ovarian reserve.


----------



## Navygrrl

AMH is the new test that most doctor use nowadays instead of FSH to determine ovarian reserve. It can be done at any time in the cycle, so isn't limited to day 3 like FSH. 

My AMH was 0.95 when last tested, and my AFC was 3, so your level Fluter is awesome. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well kidney stones and a bladder infection. Admitted to the hospital again... Uggh this makes 3 times in 2 months.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy! Bless your heart:hugs: Hope you feel better soon! Prayers sent for you!

Flutter-I haven't had that test done, but it sounds like a great result!

CJ-Fx'd for a bold line for you soon!!!!

AFM-Bleeding is gone!!!! Excited to say the least :) had a tiny bit of ewcm earlier but doubt my HCG is low enough to O :/ Not sure when to start Opks, but plan to pick up some cheap HPT to watch the lines fade, since I'm only gt labs done weekly...Next not due til Thursday...Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## fluterby429

Boo on that Brandy! I had kidney stones in June for the 2nd time and it was not fun. I can't imagine being pregnant with them. So sorry girl. 

Cupcake I'm glad the bleeding has stopped. I had never heard of amh until I went to see this doctor. I'm just so aggravated about my last RE. I despised him. I avoided seeing him when I went to office visits. I only went there bc that's the only place my insurance paid for. Now I have no insurance and paying out of pocket smh.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry you're having a rough time Brandy! Get better!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, so, so sorry!!!!:hugs:

Cj, :happydance::happydance:super excited for you, girl:thumbup: hope this is FINALLY it for you:baby::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just informed my iron is so low I have to have some iron infusions... If I delivered now they said I would have to have blood transfusion... So I will take the iron treatment which always makes me super sick.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Brandy, you poor dear!:hugs::hugs: so sorry you have to endure that. Hopefully the "silver lining" here is your RLS will disappear!!! Do you have family near by that's helping you?? Wish I was there to offer assistance:hugs: hopefully your hubby is pampering you after ALL OF THE MISERY you've endured for the past 7 months:cry::hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Poor thing! I hope they get you in tip top shape before delivery! Praying for you sweetie!

Flutter - As expensive as all things fertity are, it is sometimes nice to be private pay as it seems some Dr.'s listen better....maybe cash does talk :/ Sure does hurt the savings account tho....

Faith how is the ivf going?


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Brandy, Ill keep you and those baby girls in my prayers! I had kidney stones and they felt worse than my labor pains. I couldnt imagine having 2 babies in there along with that type of pain. Maybe they can get you some pain relief and youll be able to get some sleep. Hang in there!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:hugs: and prayers Brandy!


----------



## dpitts1341

Cj I am so excited for you!!!!!! I am praying this is your little bean growing!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cupcakestoy said:


> Poor thing! I hope they get you in tip top shape before delivery! Praying for you sweetie!
> 
> Flutter - As expensive as all things fertity are, it is sometimes nice to be private pay as it seems some Dr.'s listen better....maybe cash does talk :/ Sure does hurt the savings account tho....
> 
> Faith how is the ivf going?

Cupcake, thanks for thinking of me:hugs: IVF is plugging along...bloodwork came back a-okay to proceed with IVF. Started birth control for 21 days...ends on March 3rd...at which time I'll have an ultrasound to make sure no cysts on the ovaries. If it's a green light, I'll start Lupron injections:wacko:...never given myself shots before..not sure how that will feel? Hubby is willing to give me the injections. guess they go in the thigh. Just taking it one step at a time..knowing at any point the cycle could be cancelled. I have such a peace about the whole thing. Not because I think it will be yea or nay on the BFP..but just whatever the outcome is God's will:flower:

Glad you'll be back at the TTC again:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks for the well wishes everyone  

Faith we don't live near family were a couple of hours from them so I won't tell them I'm here. I don't like the attention... DH thinks I'm nuts. DH is also very sick right now and I don't want what he has so sent home home for him to recover too.


----------



## fluterby429

Poor you Brandy. 

Faith what an exciting time for you. Your time is long over due


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Faith :) Glad your at peace with it all. I would be a wreck, but your right this whole Journey is about trusting God, His timing & His Will....


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> Poor thing! I hope they get you in tip top shape before delivery! Praying for you sweetie!
> 
> Flutter - As expensive as all things fertity are, it is sometimes nice to be private pay as it seems some Dr.'s listen better....maybe cash does talk :/ Sure does hurt the savings account tho....
> 
> Faith how is the ivf going?
> 
> Cupcake, thanks for thinking of me:hugs: IVF is plugging along...bloodwork came back a-okay to proceed with IVF. Started birth control for 21 days...ends on March 3rd...at which time I'll have an ultrasound to make sure no cysts on the ovaries. If it's a green light, I'll start Lupron injections:wacko:...never given myself shots before..not sure how that will feel? Hubby is willing to give me the injections. guess they go in the thigh. Just taking it one step at a time..knowing at any point the cycle could be cancelled. I have such a peace about the whole thing. Not because I think it will be yea or nay on the BFP..but just whatever the outcome is God's will:flower:
> 
> Glad you'll be back at the TTC again:happydance:Click to expand...

Lupron is administered in the tummy like an insulin shot they are super ez and the needles are tiny. My injection was the puregon pen. Preset dosing and no mixing. You'll Find your groove and be a pro in no time.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm a little nervous about the injections too. He said it would be in pen form so I assumed it wouldn't be too bad. This waiting for the stupid testosterone levels is killing me. I'm a planner and I need start planning lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> I'm a little nervous about the injections too. He said it would be in pen form so I assumed it wouldn't be too bad. This waiting for the stupid testosterone levels is killing me. I'm a planner and I need start planning lol

Just a tip for someone that has had wls the easiest way is to grab a pinch of the excess skin in the lower abdomen to inject with the pen 
;-) you won't even feel it


----------



## GalvanBaby

To add to Brandy's advice, pull the skin tight when you pinch it if your skin is loose at all. I learned that the hard way. Lol Seriously, you can't feel the shots really. If you use Menopur, let it sit for 10 minutes after mixing before injecting or it will burn. The Gonal F burns a little at times, but I am a big baby with any type of slight pain.lol


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks for the tips ladies!!!


----------



## cj72

Brandy, I hope its smooth sailing from here for you. You have had it rough! 

Injections are in the tummy or thigh and I did the tummy. Never felt a thing. I was nervous for no reason ;)

Faith, I'm getting excited for your ivf!!!!!! Crystal , you and I have waited forever, it seems!

Flutter, I cannot get over how gorgeous you are! Great job on the weight loss!!!

Baby dust to you sweet ladies ;)

Afm, no definite bfp yet. I could be seeing an evap line. I should know soon enough though. Usually AF word be here today, but I got 14 days the last time I did injectibles. So that would make AF Thurs or Friday. I'm leaving to chaperone a youth church retreat Friday, so I guess I need prayers for me getting pregnant AND for patience! Lol!


----------



## momsbaby

Tomorrow is my big day, so excited :) cant wait. I'm not looking to the healing process but its all for a great reason.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Exciting Momsbaby!! Can't wait to see you back in here TTC!! FX for open tubes this time!


----------



## cj72

Good luck lady! Fx'd for great lengths!!


----------



## fluterby429

so excited for you momsbaby! I remember all those feelings. I hope you have a wonderful experience and long healthy tubes


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gl momsbaby Fx for you! You get beautiful long tubes


----------



## Navygrrl

Good luck momsbaby!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Moms! Prayers for a successful TR!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Momsbaby! You'll do great!


----------



## momsbaby

For the ones that don't know me much, I had my first TR March 2011 that ended in both tubes scaring over due to the dr using to big of sutures. My tube length now is 7cm after this surgery my new dr said I should have 6cm. Im guessing thats still a good length.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms that is a good length. My open tube is 6cm. Can't wait until your back on the wagon with us!


----------



## fluterby429

My tube lengths are 6 as well. Anything over 2 is optimal


----------



## cj72

today is your day momsbaby!!! Sending you best wishes! 

13 dpo.only reason af hasn't shown up yet is said I did injectibles this month... No change the HPT but I have crazy blue veins all over my arms and chest! My boobies felt like they're going to fall off last night they hurt so bad and I was a little nauseous yesterday however they also continued after*ate*so I don't know. Slight headache yesterday which usually indicates AF is on her way that day. I will promise to test with FRER if I don't see anything by tomorrow night.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sounds like some promising signs! Hope to see your BFP on here soon!:dust:

Not bragging or anything.....BUT.....I FINALLY got some much needed:sex: Didn't realize how much I had missed it! LOL Was nervous a little worried it might start the spotting back up, but all is well!:thumbup: 

Hope everyone else has a Wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Im glad to see you are feeling better.
Good luck Momsbaby! 
Faith, so excited for you! Sounds like your doc knows what they are doing, putting you on bc. I had IVF in 2007 and they didnt do that and I got cysts. She said I had way too many follicles and cancelled the IVF and I never had enough money to go that route again. She apologized later and said it was something to do with the cysts and she probably could have proceeded..... I got part of my money back but still ended up paying about 8000 so Ive never tried that again. I havent had the money to. My hubby gave me the shots in my stomach and I never felt a thing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had to share what just happened.... 

I heard a commotion outside my hospital room door at 515 am. I tried to ignore it for a minute or so but the sound was muffled so I couldn't tell if it was talking or fighting. I just so happened to open door just in time to find a lady out there grasping the hand rail and yelling at her dh in Spanish while her water is all over the carpet lol. 


Poor guy looked like he saw a ghost. Wish I knew what she was yelling at him. But from the of it he was in trouble for something.


----------



## cj72

Lol! She was giving him hell!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cj72 said:


> Lol! She was giving him hell!!

I had to laugh inside because I know you can't stop the water from leaking and there is nothing he could do to help. I'm sure the hospital is used to having to clean up amniotic fluid. Hope she apologizes to him haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

LMAO!! That is awesome! You really only see that in movies. I love how you just HAD to know too, Brandy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm nosey like that lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Truth be told, I'd have done the same thing.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I used to translate during L&D and have seen plenty women go off on their DHs and laugh inside. Poor guys have no idea. Lol


----------



## momsbaby

Out of surgery and headed home. I had a D and C cause the dr wanted to make sure of no polyps or fibroid and to start with a fresh clean uterus. I have 6cm on both sides, the dye went threw so thier open for now lol. I'm very sore quess its from the d and c. My incision is numb from the med so I'm ok there. Good luck to all you ladies, I'm getting off and getting some rest.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Glad you are feeling better, Cupcake! :hugs:

Moms, great news! Get some rest and FX for the clean uterus to catch and hold a bean in about a month or so! :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Chicks! How is everyone today?

I am sitting here getting ready to go get a tetanus shot for that job I don't think I am ever gonna start working at...
I check in every day to read, and CJ, I am praying for those solid lines for you.
I am only on cd5. BLARGH!!
I will be setting aside about 5 days that me and the hubby will be very busy next week. I have not bought any tests.. Not an opk or pregnancy... I will be waiting until my cycle is due again. Also, and this is a HUGE thing... I WILL NEVER believe another pregnancy dream.
I am starting to feel like this month of testing is not worth it to work at a child center.. too much stress just to get the job...

I hope everyone's day is great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> Out of surgery and headed home. I had a D and C cause the dr wanted to make sure of no polyps or fibroid and to start with a fresh clean uterus. I have 6cm on both sides, the dye went threw so thier open for now lol. I'm very sore quess its from the d and c. My incision is numb from the med so I'm ok there. Good luck to all you ladies, I'm getting off and getting some rest.

Thats great news! Thats great that they did the Uterine Scrape. I honestly think that is what helped me with implantation this round of IVF! 

FX this is it for you ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So had my ultrasound. Kesler decided to be a bugger and sat on his legs and wouldn't open for a potty shot, but we confirmed boy again by a side shot. He's currently head up, and I have an anterior placenta. This is the first time I've had that and Google sucks for answers. I've had awesome labours and apparently I'm in for a hellish one with an anterior placenta.

The technician was a dick. After confirming boy by a side shot, he said I could only have one picture, either a profile or the penis shot and I asked for the head one and asked to take one of the penis shot on my phone while it was still up on his screen and he refused to let me. Grrrr.

Anyway, here's Kesler. He's measuring 3 days ahead at 18w6d.
 



Attached Files:







Freckle18w3d0002.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> So had my ultrasound. Kesler decided to be a bugger and sat on his legs and wouldn't open for a potty shot, but we confirmed boy again by a side shot. He's currently head up, and I have an anterior placenta. This is the first time I've had that and Google sucks for answers. I've had awesome labours and apparently I'm in for a hellish one with an anterior placenta.
> 
> The technician was a dick. After confirming boy by a side shot, he said I could only have one picture, either a profile or the penis shot and I asked for the head one and asked to take one of the penis shot on my phone while it was still up on his screen and he refused to let me. Grrrr.
> 
> Anyway, here's Kesler. He's measuring 3 days ahead at 18w6d.

That is so weird that I hear places limit the amount of pictures... I seriously have about 15 CDs because each time I go they put all the pictures on a disc so I get the same thing the doctors do. I dont even know what I will do with the like 300 photos I have.

Is it a canada thing?


----------



## cj72

Cute pic Brandi :)

Spotting ladies, so this cycle is a bust.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pardon the bathroom its while in the hospital..

21W and 34W holy crap! I dont think there is enough sit ups that will fix this :haha:
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 7









34W.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - sucks you only got one, but it's a good one. :) It's also always a relief to see that it's still a boy. My sister was told girl for her second, so they were quite surprised when he was born. It took a month for him to get a name.

Brandy - I think your belly looks wonderful. :)


----------



## Navygrrl

Oops forgot... *hugs* to you cj... :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats moms! Rest up! TTC before you know it!
Brandy-LOVE your preggo belly pics!
Brandi-great US pic! I think you picked the right 1:)
Cj-Sorry that your spotting :( I was sure you had a bfp...
Navy- how are ya?
Angie - Try not to completely kill dh this cycle LoL but Good luck!
Afm-No news is Good news I guess :) lab draw tomorrow, then heading to the Mountains Friday!!! Just a little excited :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry that you're spotting now, CJ.

Brandy, your bump looks amazing!!

Honestly, I think he was just being a jerk. Turns out, he's the same guy that I paid last week for the gender ultrasound, and I kinda told a white lie and said I was 18 weeks when I was really 17 weeks, because they won't do gender ultrasounds before 18 weeks. I think he recognized me and just decided to be a jerk about it.

My friend messaged me a picture of the gender cupcakes. I am soooo in love with them. They are adorable!
 



Attached Files:







gender cupcakes.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the bump Brandy!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Back in hospital uggh was only home for 5 hours... They aren't sure what's going on BP is low but peeing blood, blurry vision, massive swelling


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh gosh! That's scary. I'm guessing you'll be meeting your babies soon! Praying for you & the girls!


----------



## cj72

Thinking of you Brandy.

Cd1 for me girls.


----------



## ~Brandy~

So sorry Cj :-( 


They are trying to my contractions they are ever 3 Mins about till they can figure out from lab what is going on..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Forgot to mention I took the steroids though tonight in case


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending thoughts and prayers, Brandy!


----------



## LLawson

Praying for you Brandy. To be safe looks like its time. You dont want yourself to be unhealthy when those baby girls get here and I think youve done well keeping them in and they will be a good weight by now. Ill will be thinking of you and those baby girls. Cant wait to see them!
Oh and your belly is cute! Theres no way that looks like you have 2 in there! You are doing good. I would be as big as a house.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Honestly I'm ready to deliver them. I think it's best for me and them at this point. I am getting very concerned about the infections that they can't seem to get under control


----------



## Sis4Us

Thinking of u Brandy hope u and Babies are Well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you and the girls Brandy. I am sure they will be just fine. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Can't wait to meet your beautiful girls, Brandy! Prayers are being said for all of you! 

Thanks for the support this cycle (and every cycle)! I'm going to see the RE and do another injectible cycle this time. Cycle 41 and I'm 41. Gotta be the one, right?


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy I'm praying for you and your babies may god prepare you for a safe and healthy delivery


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, I'm praying for you, girl!!:hugs: You're a trooper:nope: can't believe the string of misery you've been dealing with recently. :hugs: These girls are really lucky to have such a strong mom!:hugs:

Cj, so sorry this cycle was a bust:nope: Yes! 41st Bday and cycle 41...there HAS to be something special about that!:hugs:

Momsbaby, so glad your surgery is behind you:happydance: heal up and get to bd'ing again:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls! Just had my hcg redrawn. Still getting a + on hpt, but line is getting lighter! Anyways, after I used the restroom, I had what I believe to be the most abundant EWCM EVER!!!! Not sure what my levels are, or if its related to Ovulation.....BUT....I've been "in the mood" all day,so why not? Can't wait for dh to get home to get our weekend started up! lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake - I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. :) 3dpo and DH said he needs to rest for a week, LOL. Also, good news with the EWCM and feeling in the mood. Get busy! :)

Brandi - Those cupcakes are too cute. :)

Brandy - I hope the doctors can figure things out. You've done a great job of growing those babies, and hopefully, if they have to arrive early, the steroid shot will help with lung maturity. One of my friends had her baby at 34 weeks and he did really well with no issues.

CJ - KMFX that those injectables do the trick this cycle.

I hope everyone else is doing well. We need some more stickies in here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So here is how the gender reveal went


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dMKHI3Ar0


----------



## Navygrrl

A teddy bear... LOL! Too cute. :) Your kids are adorable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The cupcakes has baby girls, baby boys, and teddy bears, lol.


----------



## stickybean4

Thinking of you Brandy. You are doing an amazing job


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope all is going well, Brandy!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome reveal Brandi! I liked the Teddy Bear guess too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I did read I promise but on my phone its a lot harder to do personals. 


So came to hospital last night..Urine was very minimal with swelling out of control. 

I had labor all night about 2-3 minutes apart but they were not really painful at all. 

This morning doctor took me to surgery and removed the cerclage. While I had the spinal in place they sent a camera up to my bladder to see if the blood in the urine was from that... Nope. They have ruled out everything including blood labs for liver and pre-eclampsia etc. 

New plan of was to finish steroids which I did today, remove cerclage, discontinue trying to stop labor but not to induce it either. Dr was sure removing cerclage would send me to active labor... Opposite lol. Contractions as of tonight have completely stopped. 


Still in the hospital and he will do a cervix check in the morning to see what's going on. I am only 1cm dilated and 3/5th engaged... He said I did an amazing job with my progesterone because my cervix is still very thick. 

Gl to everyone with their journey! It will be much easier to reply once I get home!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh forgot to add how scary it was to pee straight blood! I thought it was coming from somewhere else...


----------



## cupcakestoy

WHoo hoo!!!!! Let's have some babies!!!!!! Good luck & God bless!


----------



## Navygrrl

Sending you thoughts and prayers, Brandy. :) I hope everything goes well for you and the babies. :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Brandy!!!!!! Not too much longer before you meet your precious girls!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!! :happydance:
CJ, Sorry about af. Good luck this cycle! 
Cupcake, I am sorry about your loss. You have such a great, positive attitude! Catch that eggie girl!!!!!
Brandi, I love that your son and baby girl both said teddy bears!!!! <3
To all the other TR girls, Good luck and I pray that you all get your forever babies very soon! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy glad you and the girls are OK! The girls will be here soon!

AFM, 10dpo and a BFN. :( I will retest Sunday if no AF. The good thing, I made it past 7dpo!


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy can't wait to see those babies. Praying for you. 

I'm still a little sore today, this surgery has been so much easier than my first other than I'm so scared to move. Afraid I might do something wrong and mess my tubes up. That's my main fear, my tubes scaring over again. God bless to all you ladies


----------



## AngienDaniel

<3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I am so excited to see your little princesses. I know I can't wait, so I bet you are ready Freddy..
CJ. We are gonna get this!
Galvan, it is awesome that your lp extended. I hope it does every month! 
Brandi, your little ones are cute!
Momsbaby, I had the same fear. I prayed my little heart out and God heard my prayer and after a year, one of my tubes was opened. I was so grateful. I hope your tubes are as healthy as new ones!!
AFM: I start my new job next Thursday... ( cd13 my usual o day) I will be busy early morning and evening I guess. I am very excited abut this job cause I haven't worked since 2006 and I miss it. It is in a childcare center so I am hoping I don't cry my heart out every month while I am waiting to have a child, having to work around them and praying for one of my own. I have been so blessed lately that I feel guilty asking God for a baby sometimes..
My right side hurts this month so I will probably be o'ing on the wrong side.. I guess I have so much going on that I should wait for babies anyway... I just want one or two so badly. ha ha.... Well, we shall see. I am learning to be Mrs. Patient Angie. I am going to talk to my hubby about having IVF if I don't keep a baby by the end of the year. I pray God has mercy on all of us and none of us have to wait much longer.
Headed to do some sewing. I hope everyone is well! God bless! <3 <3


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry don't mean to post and run. I just have a quick ? My testosterone levels came back. Free was normal at 3.9 but Total was slightly high at 53. Is it impossible to ovulate? I have to take BCP at start of next cycle and wait for IUI :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Quiet in here this weekend, ladies. Hope everyone's well. 

Brandy, how are you and the girlies?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Home from the mountains. Loved it! Lots of love & relaxation. Hcg dropped down to 408 as of Thursday :/ ready to hit 0. Taking forever....ugh


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! BFN today 12dpo. I am out if town so I will read later. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was admitted to the hospital this afternoon for pre-eclampsia my BP isn't too bad but my labs are way outta whack. They are keeping me for 48 hours and retesting blood every 12 hours then decide what to do.


----------



## AngienDaniel

You gonna ask to go ahead and have them, Brandy? I hope you and the Girlies are well! 
Glad you had a good time in the mountains, Cupcake! Hope your numbers keep lowering quick.


----------



## ~Brandy~

They want to drag me a few more days... So we shall see.. 

At this rate though with a declining filtering system of mine everything can change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake glad you had a great weekend! You needed it

Brandy - I hope they can get things under control for you so baby girls can stay out as long as possible. Do they plan on giving steroids for lungs or anything?


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy PMSL at the Teddy Bears...your kids are cute. Everyone said i was having a girl and i thought boy but she was a girl. Your mom is funny too. In denial! 

Brandi Fx nothing to scary happens before the girls come out. Fx for them to make a grand entrance soon! 

Fluter I don't know the answer to your question. I hope you find the answer soon and it's good positive one! 

CJ and Galvan sorry girls...always next time i guess. I had a short cycle this month and was bummed because I had major cramping and tender bbs like with Emm but nope the witch fooled me and got me early. 

Cupcake Fx for quick dropping numbers and a bfp very soon for you! After that first one you kinda get your spirits built back up for ttc! 

afm, Emma has started walking full on now without help(she started at 91/2 months just taking steps here and there without holding on) and is broke off the bottle on to a sippy cup and straw cup. I can't believe in about 5 weeks my baby won't be a baby anymore and she will be a toddler....where did time go?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I ask myself the same thing every day, Momma. Where the hell did time go? My oldest just sent out invitations to her 7th birthday today. Could have sworn I just snuggled her for the very first time yesterday and she's just growing up so quickly before my eyes.

She was SO convinced Kes is a girl that she had already acquired a crapload of newborn girl stuff. I really wanted to punch her in the teeth a few times when she kept insisting he was a girl (before the gender reveal). Not necessarily because of what she said, but more cuz of HOW she said it. I ALMOST had one cupcake made with pink icing just for her, just to tease her, but I guess I'm not that mean.


----------



## stickybean4

They do grow up so fast, Momma brown. My tr miracle is already 2. I miss her being a tiny baby. When i could just sit for hours and hold her. Now I get a quick hug and shes gone. I really enjoy every stage though. She talks up a storm and is a very typical stubborn independent two year old. Your daughter must be keeping you really busy now that she is walking.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Quick question & need opinions please! I stopped bleeding completely a week ago yesterday. Well today I have had some spotting. Its bright red, but only is there when I wipe or check...HCG was 408 on Thursday, so I was excited that MAYBE it was AF, but it hasn't gotten heavier...From what I read if it was retained tissue, then the bleeding wouldn't have stopped? Any ideas? If it gets heavier I will call about getting a repeat HCG or exam possibly...Ugh...I just want to Ovulate Dang it!!!!!:cry::dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan FX'd for you!

Momsbaby...yikes!!! Glad basically all is well and the girls are doing good. 

Cupcake sorry him I don't know the answer


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, usually with a lose that early you don't retain tissue. When do you go for betas again?

AFM, 14dpo no AF so she is 2 days late. My temp jumped up again. I tested this morning and there was a line. I didn't see it, but OH did. I looked again and, yeah it was there. Very, very light, but pink and there. I am not sure if it is a BFP or an evap. I will test again in the morning with a FRER. My luck, the same will happen as 2 cycles. AF was late and a faint faint BFP, tested the next day, AF showed immediately after.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed it's a BFP, Galvan!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Cupcake, usually with a lose that early you don't retain tissue. When do you go for betas again?
> 
> AFM, 14dpo no AF so she is 2 days late. My temp jumped up again. I tested this morning and there was a line. I didn't see it, but OH did. I looked again and, yeah it was there. Very, very light, but pink and there. I am not sure if it is a BFP or an evap. I will test again in the morning with a FRER. My luck, the same will happen as 2 cycles. AF was late and a faint faint BFP, tested the next day, AF showed immediately after.

Holy shit! I can't to hear


----------



## GalvanBaby

LMAO Brandy! I love your response! That was what I said when I saw the line.


----------



## momsbaby

Fx'd for you Galvan!!!!

This surgery has been so easy compared to my first. I'm itching like crazy lol and can't wait for tomorrow so I can finally take the bandage off. I'm to to O around March 4th and asked my hun if we could bed early and he said no, to early. I was like you got to be joking lol. So I guess I'll wait. 

Brandy how are you and the girls? Praying for everyone.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Fx'd Galvan!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sunday is the magic day! I'll be halfway through the pregnancy! From there on, there'll be less time to go than I've been pregnant! Yay!

I can't wait to find out if your line gets darker, Galvan!

I swear, this is the year!
 



Attached Files:







44320694.jpg
File size: 131.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby sounds like you are healing well. You'll be back at the TTC madness soon enough! 

Galvan are you taking prog?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Not this cycle Flutter. My RE had 0 faith in thsi cycle so he told e to come in for betas at 14dpo if no AF, btu I am out of town. I will be bakc home Thursday so if no AF by then, I will go in for betas. I do have my suppositories from my last IUI with me just in case. If there is a line on tomorrow's test, I will start them.


----------



## fluterby429

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> LMAO Brandy! I love your response! That was what I said when I saw the line.

Haha well I can use the excitement. I think getting bedsores from this crappy bed


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL How are the girls and you, Brandy?


----------



## stickybean4

Fxd this is the beginning of your bfp, Galvan. 

Wow Brandi that went fast. Halfway already. Your little man will be here before you know it.

How are youdoing Brandy? I bet you are getting anxious. 

Hello to all my fellow tr sisters. Glad to be sharing this journey with all of you.

Afm 9 dpo and nothing exciting going. Its been a year since my last mc already.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Stickybean. It will be a year since my MC in April. If I am not pregnant and the IUI wirks, my EDD will be within days of my EDD with that pregnancy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The girls are doing great mom is not. I have chosen to take the torture as long as it isn't life threatening. 

I am on hospital bed rest currently. The girls are about 5lbs 6oz each and 19" long.. Both head down. Dilated only 1cm with 40% effaced. My system is apparently not real thrilled with the end of pregnancy. I have kidney stones which are continually creating a new infection. So they are treating the infections as they come. I was just diagnosed with pre-eclampsia my entire body is swollen. To manage the pre e we are doing labs for liver levels every 6 hours as well as a urine collection that is being tested all the time. My BP is high for me but not for some people only around 140/70-80s.. So I'm just sitting around waiting for the big event lol. I'm F at any point any of my tests come back above a certain point I will be taken in for an emergency c-section.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Forgot to mention they get daily scans for their fluids and 4 nst a day. As long as they are happy we keep them in.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow Brandy! I admire you. I would have freaked out & begged for them to be delivered. Your a strong mom! Keep up the good work :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Wow Brandy! I admire you. I would have freaked out & begged for them to be delivered. Your a strong mom! Keep up the good work :)

I seriously consider it multiple times per day. I just keep thinking how every extra day could be the day that decides their health for life or my comfort atm. It's so rough and emotionally taxing


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, I feel so bad for you. I hope they can at least keep you comfortable but it sounds impossible if you are already hurting from having to lay in that bed not to mention all the painful kidney stuff. I would go nuts! On the other hand, those baby girls are a great size! I was a 5 pound baby and Ive had many friends that have had 5 pound babies with no problems at all. They all even got to come home on time. I had a friend thats daughter had a 4 pound boy a few weeks ago and he only had to spend a few extra days. Hes just now at 5 pounds. Ill be thinking about you.
Galvan, fxed for you!
Cupcake, I hope things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## LLawson

Galvan, I am real close to your cycle. Im 12 dpo and should start on Friday. Im not feeling anything so dont think this is my cycle. I havent even got my sore boobs yet that I always get about a week before my period. I thought that was strange so it will probably be late. I have however had horrible acid reflux. I already take meds for it but this week even with the meds, Ive been nauseous and its kept me up all night! Starting about 7-8 p.m. Every night. I raised my bed last night to where my head was elevated a little and finally got some sleep but now I have a neck/headache! LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy I know you have to be super uncomfortable. Poor thing. Hang in there. It's almost over and you'll have your sweet baby girls

LLawson fx'd that no signs are a good sign

AFM this 2 week wait is killer. I'm 3-4dpo (I'd say only 3 but I had strong O pains on Saturday morning so who knows) I'm not real hopeful for this cycle so I'd rather get the show on the road and start these dang bcp so I can IUI in April....it seems so far away!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Hot Mamas!
Brandy, I envy you. Most sincerely.
Fluter, Maybe you will get your two lines without your IUI.. That would be nice.
Galvan, your post made me smile from ear to ear! I sure hope you get your baby!

AFM: I am cd12.. My o day is 99% of the time on cd13. I am not tracking. Today I am wishing I was tracking a little bit.. I believe the small cyst I had is gone since my o pain has been minimal to nonexistent, but my cm is consistent. I will be dtd today and tomorrow. Friday to, but that will be just for fun.. : )
I start work tomorrow so I won't really have much time to sit back and dwell on the tww. I am calling and asking for some prog pills and plan on taking them for the whole tww this month. Even with all the dreams that make me hopeful and then sad when the witch shows herself. I don't know... my ovaries have not really hurt this time. I may not ovulate at all. 

Bring on the next two weeks..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh, Cupcake. The miscarriage I had in December had me bleeding like that. I couldn't tell where I was in my cycle and I did not O, but went straight from bleeding to bleeding.. It was awful. I had to just take each day as it came cause I was getting so frustrated. Hope it's over soon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

15dpo and the FRER was a BFN. No signs of AF either. Grrrr!


----------



## momsbaby

I got some good and bad news this morning from my nurse. I called her cause I was having a burning pain on the right side. She explained what it could be and to use a heating pad. She went over my surgery report. My right tube was badly scared from the first surgery and I only have 4cm on the right. The good news is the left side is 7cm and was healthy looking. The dye went through both sides just fine. I'm so upset cause of the right side but all it takes is one tube and one egg. So I've got to stay positive.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, stay positive! Many of us have gotten pregnant with just one tube! My left tube burned so bad while healing and it was blocked in the end due to the damage from my TL. I have had 3 CPs and 1 MC so I know I can get pregnant. I am even having something going on right now and I Oed from my blocked side.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, you're doing great:thumbup: Stay strong:hugs:

Momsbaby, I think you'll do great with those tube lengths. 7 is really good and 4 is ok..so hopefully you'll finally have that baby on the way soon!!:hugs:

Monday is day 21 of BCP, which is the day I start Lupron injections:wacko: 
Hoping that goes smoothly. Dh and I have talked about it and we're planning on him giving me the injections. We'll see how that goes:winkwink:

I found this link https://www.centerwatch.com/clinical-trials/listings/condition/65/infertility ...in case anyone else is interested to see if there's a clinic nearby participating in an IVF trial. For those that don't have insurance that will cover IFV, this could be a real blessing:flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Faith!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope your injections go easy Faith! 

No af is always good, Galvan! 
Momsbaby, one tube is all you need! I have had 4 pregnancies since May with just one tube..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mom I have had 1 pregnancy with both sides being barely 3cm each... the fact you have a long one and a 4cm one is great.


----------



## fluterby429

Faith thank you for posting that link. There is place on the list that is about 2 hours from us. It's actually the same city we are going to now for IUI. I emailed them. Can't hurt to try that route either. Good luck on your injections. I'm super excited for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-Chinup My tubes are 2.5 & 4cm took me 14 months, but I DID get a bfp! Hang in there! I would KILL for 7 cm lol

Faith-Exciting stuff! Good luck with the injects!

Flutter-Maybe you'll get a bfp since you aren't expecting it :)

Angie- Have a good day at work tomorrow! It does help a little to stay busy!

Brandy-How are you doing today? Hope all is well!

Galvan-I hope the witch doesn't show & you get a late BFP!

LLawson-Fx'd that the reflux is a good sign!

Sorry if I left anyone out :/

AFM-Nothing new here....3rd day of spotting...brown today, not sure what the crap is going on, but have another draw tomorrow! Pray for low numbers :)


----------



## Navygrrl

FHL - thanks for the link. I had actually looked into that earlier, but my AFC doesn't meet the minimum requirements.

Brandy - You're doing such a great job. I hope you and the babies will all be healthy and get to come home soon.

momsbaby - I'm sure your lengths are fine. Also, long lengths are no guarantee, either. I have 9cm on both sides and have had bupkus. :)

I wanted to do more personals, but dealing with anxiety issues. KMFX for everyone. I'm reading everyone's posts and really want everyone to get their take home babies. I just suck at posting.


----------



## Kuawen

Faith thanks for the link. I'm still hoping that DH and I can catch a break the old fashioned way :winkwink: but unfortunately the only location on that website you linked anywhere near us doesn't accept candidates with endometriosis :nope: I wasn't aware that endo could make you a poor candidate for IVF? Or more than likely it was just because of the drug they're testing...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

momsbaby said:


> I got some good and bad news this morning from my nurse. I called her cause I was having a burning pain on the right side. She explained what it could be and to use a heating pad. She went over my surgery report. My right tube was badly scared from the first surgery and I only have 4cm on the right. The good news is the left side is 7cm and was healthy looking. The dye went through both sides just fine. I'm so upset cause of the right side but all it takes is one tube and one egg. So I've got to stay positive.

My left side was the side that burned the most for me during recovery. It was the side I ovulated from too on my first cycle post-reversal. I got pregnant from the left side, first cycle. After my BFP, it continued to burn to the point that I thought possible ectopic, and was told by ER doctors to expect ectopic after an ultrasound showed "abnormalities", scarring, and a narrow tube. My right tube looked perfect according to the ultrasound. The burning could just be your tube trying to heal itself from the surgery too.

7cm is great and 4cm isn't bad either!


----------



## momsbaby

Thank you all so much for your info. I'm gonna try not to stress about it and just leave it in God's hands. If its ment to be then I'll get my miracle. I'm suppose to O around the 4th, is that to early to bed. The 4th will be my 2 week mark or should I wait?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's up to you. Personally, I waited one period to see if my cycles would be different or the same. My cycle was two days late, giving me a 28 day cycle instead of a 26 day cycle. I still ovulated on CD13 according to the cycle my body had, but CD15 according to the cycles my body usually has. I was supposed to O on October 25 but O'd on October 27th. November 7 got my BFP.


----------



## momsbaby

I'm not sure what to do. I want to wait since the dr scraped my uterus and give my body time to heal but I'd like to try soon as possible lol. Dh tells me we're waiting lol


----------



## momsbaby

And my cycles very between 26 to 30 days so I'll be using the digital OPK's


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> I'm not sure what to do. I want to wait since the dr scraped my uterus and give my body time to heal but I'd like to try soon as possible lol. Dh tells me we're waiting lol

My fertility specialist scraped my uterus 2 weeks before implanting my fertilized eggs into it... I really dont see why you need to wait for that if that is the concern.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was going to say wait, but after reading Brandy's post I would say go for it if you feel like it. Just becareful. Your tubes are still healing and you don't want scar tissue so go easy. :winkwink: GL!! We DTD 3 weeks after surgery and it was slightly painful.


----------



## GalvanBaby

16dpo and still no AF. I am cramping, but have been cramping off and on for a week now. I am waiting to test again until Saturday. I thought I would be back home tonight, but we had another death in the family so we are staying. It is is sad. My husband's uncle died last week so we came for the funeral. Yesterday, his wife died. I feel so bad for his children, both deaths were unexpected so soon. Both had health problems, but nothing was advanced. 
I will be home Friday night so if no AF, I will do a FRER Saturday morning plus go for betas then.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my Galvan I am so sorry :( 


AFM- Today is the day I predicted that I would have the girls when I first found out I was pregnant with twins..... 35W2D... I have no idea why I pulled that # out of the air almost 7/8 months ago but I did. I love being right but this time I am hoping I am wrong lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx you make it another week Brandy.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I spent all night last night trying to find a comfortable position to sleep cause my right side was hurting so bad as to make me want to cry.. I tossed and turned all night, plus, my right side is blocked so I guess it's another no-go for me this cycle. I guess it's better knowing before so I don't have to wait and hope. Headed to work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

so sorry for you and your husbands loss :( 

Brandy I hope they get to stay a little longer. Hopefully make it to the 36 wk mark at least


----------



## GalvanBaby

AngienDaniel said:


> I spent all night last night trying to find a comfortable position to sleep cause my right side was hurting so bad as to make me want to cry.. I tossed and turned all night, plus, my right side is blocked so I guess it's another no-go for me this cycle. I guess it's better knowing before so I don't have to wait and hope. Headed to work. Have a great day everyone!

Don't give up hope for thsi cycle. I know of someone who got pregnant from her blocked side. The open tube is attracted by the ovulating ovary and take sover for the blocked tube. FX you are another one! If a miracle did happen for me this cycle, it will be from my blocked side.


----------



## fluterby429

I actually know a TR girl who has a baby now from ovulating on the side where there was no tube but the other tube picked up the egg somehow and the baby implanted on that side as well. Crazy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was having a bad feeling that today would be the day but it's been pretty uneventful thankfully.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying it ends uneventfully, Brandy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Praying it ends uneventfully, Brandy.

It did :) now onto another day lol :shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

^I read that and almost got excited. I read it as you had the girlies, lol. Until I realized there were no pics or anything. Glad they're still cooking for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> ^I read that and almost got excited. I read it as you had the girlies, lol. Until I realized there were no pics or anything. Glad they're still cooking for you!

Well apart from crossing my legs and hanging upside down I seem to be doing ok keeping them in. I talked the doctor into giving me till Thursday to discuss the csection :dohh:

However! My DH has had a super crazy life between his job and visiting at the hospital and handling all day to day tasks that are like learning a foreign language so I have a feeling they will come this weekend. He jinyxd it by saying finally a long weekend where I can relax and function on my weekend schedule :dohh: 

For his sake I hope he is right lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oooh, so excited Brandy:happydance: I've got a busy weekend coming, but will check back often:happydance: Praying for a safe delivery for mom and babies:flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will be getting my beta results in about an hour to an hour and a half!! Then, i go to my RE at 6:30. SO freaking nervous!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> I will be getting my beta results in about an hour to an hour and a half!! Then, i go to my RE at 6:30. SO freaking nervous!!!!!!!

Wait what.. Did miss a BFP ?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

And it's been WAY more than an hour and a half. Verdict?!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas were 0.551. :cry: I gave a 22mm cyst on my right ovary. He gave me a shot to kickstart AF. We have a more agressive cycle next cycle.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan sorry to here, praying the cyst goes away and stays away....hugs


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry, Galvan :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Galvan


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Chicks!
Galvan, I am sorry about the cyst. My doctor told me a few months ago that I had a small one. I figure it might bust one day? Not sure how they work really..

I have been trying to get my legs used to standing for the last few days of work. I forgot how difficult it is to stand for a whole 8 to 10 hours.. 
I got some weird stuff going on with my cm for the last two days. I don't know what the deal is, but I have some white lotion-y stuff going on.. I have never had that happen with my cm. I get watery, like egg-white watery cm, but never like thick white lotion. I am feeling that maybe I didn't o or something. I am not going to take my progesterone prescription this cycle. I figure there is really no reason since I am not due for a miracle and don't expect my working ovary to pick up an egg from my non-working one.. I know you ladies say that has happened, but I am usually on the low end of stuff..
I am enjoying my job and apart from standing for so many hours, it is pretty much perfect. I get an hour lunch, a 45 minute break, and a 30 minute one, never weekend work, never past 5:30 pm, and I work with older ladies so there isn't the drama that young people bring into a job. It's a little like the Twilight Zone since everyone works together and it's freaky sometimes, but nice too... I figure I got my miracle this month.. : )
I hope everyone is well!
Brandy, I hope you have your little munchkins soon. Cause I know you MUST be ready and I am sure they are big enough.
I am gonna rest myself this weekend and I hope all of you are taking it easy too.
Till Monday or so Ladies!! Bye bye..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan-Sorry for the bad news!
Angie-Glad your enjoying your job! 
Brandy-Have you not let those girls out yet? LoL your going to end up having 8 pound babies! Hope all is well!
Afm- Stupid lab didn't send my results to Dr. yesterday, so I have to wait until Monday to get results. If they have dropped by double again I think I am done with it. Tired of waiting still....hoping something new will happen soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

That would be awesome to have 8lbsers LOL 

I dont think I will be having anymore anantomy scans for their size so the one that was done on Tuesday was it. The only time I will see them again on ultrasound is when delivering they will peek to make sure they stay head down!

I made it to march thats kind of of a big deal to me! I think the only way I could describe how I felt to my DH was..... this pregnancy has been like a full marathon you train and work really hard so you're ready mentally and physically for what you *think *will happen.. But you hit this wall right at the 26 mile mark... You cant run anything further so you have to crawl and drag yourself for the final .2 miles and when you get there everyone is packing up and leaving because they didn't think you would come LOL thats me!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You know, Brandy...March 14 babies ROCK! Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## cupcakestoy

If we are throwing out dates.... I think you can child them in til the 8th! LoL 7 more days! I'd be honored to share my B-Day!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I say March 7th! My nephew's Birthday. He was almost born in my car!! The hospital sent her home the night before. I took her back at 7:30. Well, we got to the hospital and she was 10!! She was pushing while they were putting in her IV!

I am waiting on AF to show. I will be taking the shot to induce AF today. It is called Metrigen Fuerte here. It is a mixture of 5 mg of estradiol and 50mg progesterone. My RE said AF should show between 3 and 7 days after I take the shot. He said we will up the dose of Menopur and Gonal F, but I am not sure how much this cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan do those increase your chances of cyst? I'm wondering why no BCP to cure the cyst. 

Brady I'll pick the 6th. That's my 4 yr TR anniversary. 

Angie it's good to like your job. Makes it way easier 

Cupcake I don't blame you. I'd hate getting the draws and having to wait all the time. I'm not good at waiting!!

AFM - idk what's going on inside. Yesterday I woke to diarrhea(sorry for tmi) then I had sharp pains in and off in the right ovary area. Today I woke with the diarrhea again! Feel totally fine other than that and mild runny nose. I'm wondering if it's a cyst


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks ever for your predictions  we shall see!


----------



## cj72

I pick the 10th. If I'm right you have to name o e of the girls CJ!


----------



## GalvanBaby

fluterby429 said:


> Galvan do those increase your chances of cyst? I'm wondering why no BCP to cure the cyst.
> 
> Brady I'll pick the 6th. That's my 4 yr TR anniversary.
> 
> Angie it's good to like your job. Makes it way easier
> 
> Cupcake I don't blame you. I'd hate getting the draws and having to wait all the time. I'm not good at waiting!!
> 
> AFM - idk what's going on inside. Yesterday I woke to diarrhea(sorry for tmi) then I had sharp pains in and off in the right ovary area. Today I woke with the diarrhea again! Feel totally fine other than that and mild runny nose. I'm wondering if it's a cyst

No BCP because I have had plenty if cysts during my LP and they disappear almost immediately with AF.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I say 37 weeks and 3 days..

I also say that Mondays suck! : )


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I like Angie's prediction, cuz March 14 babies rock!

Winters suck!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok now I am voting the sooner the better lol! I beat all the doctors goals and I have hit my goal. Now I wanna meet my girls :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay! Brandy, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## momsbaby

Ok ladies I maybe crazy but I used a digi clearblue opk and I'm at my peak. So my a dh are going to gently bed as soon as he gets off work lol. Hope this is my time


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck momsbaby


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, can't wait to see pics of you snuggling with your girls:cloud9: Hope it's just around the corner for you:hugs:

Momsbaby, fx'd for a quickie BFP like Brandi had:happydance::hugs:

Angie, hope your job is treating you well:hugs: sorry today sucked:hugs:

Just a quick update..started Lupron injections today..still have 4 days left of BCP, too. The injection wasn't bad at all:thumbup: I have a little "achy" feeling there, but not bad. dh gave me the shot and will continue throughout the cycle. I know some women said they took lupron in the belly, but my RE said lupron in the thigh (front of thigh) and stim meds will be in the belly. I head back to the dr. Monday or Tuesday of next week. Hoping the side effects from this won't be too harsh:dohh: headaches (which I HAVE today), PMS, hot flashes, vaginal dryness..ugh..very low libido..which I totally started dealing with when I started the BCP:nope: hubby's not understanding why the sudden change:haha: guess we just gotta get through this. It's not like it lasts for months...it'll be over with before we know it!:thumbup:

Oh how I hope we see lots and lots of babies coming from this thread THIS year! We've all been at this way too long:cry: :dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## cupcakestoy

UGH.....I STILL don't have my HCG results from Thursday! About to text my Dr. to find out what the crap is going on now:growlmad: On a good note though, I got a very light line today, almost a squinter I believe. I have decided I will not go back for anymore draws. I will just wait to O or AF or whatever comes next :/ Good luck Moms! Faith-Hang in there! Sure hope you get your Miracle with all this!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck and lots of baby dust Faith and MomsBaby!

Negative Lines dust to you, cupcakes, so you can get working on that sticky baby!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am SO frustrated! My numbers started dropping over a month ago, with complete M/C 3 weeks ago & my HCG was STILL 171 last Thursday! Hoping the light test means it is haulin' butt toward 0!!!!! This is torture. I just want to have a regular cycle & be able to try again, sometime BEFORE June would be GREAT!!!! Sorry for the rant, but it seems my stupid body just doesn't have a clue anymore as to what the heck its supposed to do!!!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for a quick BFP like Brandi!!

Faith, is the lupron SC or in the muscle?

Cupcake, My betas dropped from 152 to 0 in a week so Fx yours drop quickly!!

AFM, I am still waiting on AF. I had major pains in my lower right side for about 3 hours this morning so Fx that was the cyst busting and that AF will be here by tomorrow! I am so ready to get this next cycle going!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I finally reached the halfway mark yesterday. On the ticker, it looks like it's going by quickly, but with the weather the way it is, I feel like it's dragging. My birthday's next week and I remember playing outside in shorts and a tshirt. These days, if I'm not shovelling snow on my birthday, I'm huddling in the corner to keep warm. It's crazy! Today was another -30C day. It's FREAKING MARCH!!! They're STILL calling for AT LEAST -15C next week and snow. I'm so over winter, and feel like until it starts warming up, this pregnancy will still feel like it's going by slowly.

But hey, halfway there! Progress


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, can't wait to see pics of you snuggling with your girls:cloud9: Hope it's just around the corner for you:hugs:
> 
> Momsbaby, fx'd for a quickie BFP like Brandi had:happydance::hugs:
> 
> Angie, hope your job is treating you well:hugs: sorry today sucked:hugs:
> 
> Just a quick update..started Lupron injections today..still have 4 days left of BCP, too. The injection wasn't bad at all:thumbup: I have a little "achy" feeling there, but not bad. dh gave me the shot and will continue throughout the cycle. I know some women said they took lupron in the belly, but my RE said lupron in the thigh (front of thigh) and stim meds will be in the belly. I head back to the dr. Monday or Tuesday of next week. Hoping the side effects from this won't be too harsh:dohh: headaches (which I HAVE today), PMS, hot flashes, vaginal dryness..ugh..very low libido..which I totally started dealing with when I started the BCP:nope: hubby's not understanding why the sudden change:haha: guess we just gotta get through this. It's not like it lasts for months...it'll be over with before we know it!:thumbup:
> 
> Oh how I hope we see lots and lots of babies coming from this thread THIS year! We've all been at this way too long:cry: :dust:[-o&lt;

I overlapped the bcp with the lupron as well. Honestly the only side effects I did have was the lupron. I would get mild headaches. That lasted about a week. How long are they having you on it for suppression? You're right it will be over before you know it. Fx it's as successful for you as it was me. 

Yes lupron can be injected in multiple places for some it's better in the thigh but for me it was better in the stomach. Maybe I just had more padding there


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake that is frustrating I'm sorry. I really hope it's dropping rapidly. 

Brandi congrats on 20w! I don't know how anyone could live in a climate that cold ever. I would die for sure. 
Galvan I hope that cyst ruptured today during those pains. Reading your post reminded me of those pains uggh. There was times I thought I was having an appendix attack! Not fun.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mom's I hope you have a quick tr bfp coming up! 

Angie are you enjoying your new job?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tell me about it, Brandy! This shit is hell! The pains come and go now, but are no where near as bad as this morning. Brandy, the girls have another 4 days in there! I bet you will have them on my nephews Bday, the 7th!! How are you feeling? Any signs of labor?

I told OH that I will probably be as ecstatic when this AF comes as I was when I saw the second line last year. LOL My RE is very optimistic about this cycle, he said I responded so well last cycle with my lining and all so he is confident that this time with follies on the right side, I will get my BFP. I so hope so and pray that this one is my rainbow baby.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I hope your iui cycle is the bomb shiznit for you! I don't even know how many dpo I am. ha ha... 
Brandy, my new job is good. I like it, but I don't think everyone likes me very well. I don't cuss or wear blue jeans.. It's not that I wear long dresses all of the time, but I do wear what I personally consider "women's clothing". It is not really a religious preference, but more of a womanly one. I have jeans, I just don't wear them. I also don't feel that women should not wear jeans, but I guess with my personal wardrobe most people get that impression. Plus, I don't feel like I should have to explain my clothing preferences to them. That is why I haven't worked in so long.. Women just don't like me and I don't understand why. I am not mean to anyone and I would never hurt someone on purpose. I just get the impression from a few of the women that I am not liked very much. Plus, I have this Kentucky accent that must make women believe I am slow-minded or something.. I know first impressions are important, but I really don't think what I wear or the music I listen to should matter so much to others. I like the job. It is easy and I am gonna just mind my own business and do my job till my husband's time here is over. Working with only women is like walking into a lion's cage each day..
I did find out today that this job will transfer wherever we go after this.. I am SUPER excited about that!

Faith.. I figure you are taking almost the only self-given shots that are worth it when they are over.. :)
Cupcake, waiting to try again is almost as bad as a miscarriage. It made me feel so incompetent. Not being able to get your body to do what it should be doing is sucky! I know I am waiting on mine to o from my good side.. Seems like for the last 3 cycles it has been my right side.. I hope you get your flow soon.
Brandi, I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! Dang, the time has flown by for me... :p jk

Momsbaby, Good luck with your bd'ing.. I hope you gently catch that little egg. : )
I am praying we all get to catch some of those elusive little buggers...

Long day at work and my head is throbbing!
I hope all you ladies are doing well! Night, and I will chat at you'uns later!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galvan- I actually was getting excited today because I was having contractions... they were very mild... at first they started regular but then went irregular and then almost non existent UGGH!

Angie- Other than the forums here I dont get along well with other females. I work as a corporate accountant in the fashion industry ROFL.. You can imagine what the kinds of attitude I come across. I have had to learn not to let them get to me. I am pretty withdrawn from people IRL so the forums is the only place I open up. I would have to say 99% of the people I work with and or for dont even know why I am off work! I left before I was even showing.... thats how involved I get with others there. I go to work to do my job and go home not make friends. I hope you find a middle ground with them but I totally understand how it can be.

Oh and not that it matters if your wardrobe is religous based or not.... I grew up Pentecostal (no longer practicing) and Most of my life was spent in a floor length dress, skirt, or a uniform for school ;) Ignore the biotches.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi congrats on the 1/2 way mark!

Galvan I hope AF shows soon for you. 

Faith I'm so excited for you. After reading yours and Galvans posts I realize I did not ask near enough questions about the IUI process. I wonder of I will start meds right after BCP?

F
Afm I tested today just bc it's been awhile since I have. 9-10 dpo and bfn lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I am usually a very friendly, open person about a lot of non-important subjects. I don't normally mind people knowing the basic stuff, but I am very closed about the things that are important to me, and ever since childhood I do not get along well with females. I am so open and I hate lies and gossip, so much so that I haven't watched television in over 3 years.
I LOVE LOVE LOVE clothes and shoes, (shoes for sure) and I just hate not feeling cute and/or womanly. Jeans just make me feel blah.. (most of them) I decided to start dressing like a woman. I mean in clothes made specifically for a woman. I really don't feel that women should wear dresses all of the time, but I do feel that women should look like women. It is purely personal and I don't look differently at anyone that doesn't feel the same way I do.. I just love dresses and heels and cute little boots. I am VERY religious, but I do not read my Bible to say that women should wear dresses all of the time, but that women should look and act like a woman. That is a broad spectrum in my opinion and has a different meaning for each woman. What my idea of being a woman is might differ from someone elses idea; it just happens that my idea of 'womanhood' finds it's peak in the 40's and 50's. For some reason that era shines the epitome of womanhood to me.
I feel that people that judge a person by their dress are shallow and it is not someone I would want to know on a deep level anyhow. Also, anyone that would look at me weird because I listen to Christian music instead of cry-baby country is insane! Country music is all monotone hip-hop to me. I love such a wide variety of music, (currently The Piano Guys are my favorite.) (If you haven't heard the group you should youtube them.) Anyhow, Christian music keeps me steady and helps me to remember that every person is going through a hard battle, so during the day when I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs at the ignorance of society in general, the music I listen to soothes me. Not really a big deal, but when I said I don't like, nor listen to country music, it was like hell opened up and swallowed me and the gates of heaven barred.. You would've thought I killed someone's grandma..

Now I am not saying I am not judgmental cause in some circumstances I surely am, but I ain't gonna write a person off just cause they like girly clothes or opera music.. The people in this city have been some of the most harsh I have ever met. After a year here I am surely ready to go home.
If I were rating this city based on the people and the friendliness and enjoyment of living here, it would be a low 2..
It is depressing sometimes cause I know that I will not be able to find a friend in this place. Moving away from all my family and friends was sucky, but it is made more so by the realization that there really is no place like home. Also, my husband has quite a few friends, since males are nowhere near as stupid and judgmental as women. I now suffer from spousal jealousy.. Add on the incompetence of not being able to keep a baby and emotionally I was a tad unsteady there for awhile.. Thankfully I grew more steady after my moment of unsteadiness, instead of becoming a drunk, (which in my fun moments) I figure I could've went instead.. 

The moral of my story: Some women are harsh!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! I feel like I robbed Babies R Us today!

The breast pump I wanted is regularly $299.99. Today, it was on sale for $239.97. They also released their 2014 Baby Book which had a $10 off Avent products coupon if you spend $40 or more, and I also carry a 10% off Avent discount card for Babies R Us.

All of their Avent feeding products were 20% off today, and I got a safety gate for my kitchen, regular $39.99 for $19.97.

So today, after the coupons, discounts, and the sales, I got the breast pump, three Avent bottles, a wall mounting safety gate, and a monkey crib mobile for the SAME PRICE as the breast pump's regular price! I saved $85 at Babies R Us today. I almost feel guilty!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie~ I have found out over the years, that I don't do well in the "girls club" either! lol I just can't do drama & cattiness! I have a couple of friends who are female, but in all honesty I have a better relationship with my guy friends. It's kinda funny cause me & dh are on the fire dept. together & are close knit with the members. It's not a bit strange for me to have daily phone conversations with the guys! DH kids me about our Asst. Chief being my "other" husband! lol We also have 7 or 8 "Jr. Members" who are high school boys. They are hilarious & we have adopted them into our family. Any given day they will come by our house to just hang out or vent about stuff to us. It's great, except my 15 y/o daughter looks forward to their visits more than we do! :dohh: lol

Brandi~Way to go on your bargains!

LLawson~How are you doing?

Flutter~I'm of no help, as I have yet to do injects, nut I wish you luck!

AFM~Nothing new again :/ lol Just working like crazy! Our "weekend" nurse is out of town & usually does our call, weekends & night time visits. Since she is gone, guess whose stuck doing an IV at Midnight? Yep.....Me :( Of course its about 75 miles away too, so that makes for a long night, as well as a long day that follows! Praying she returns SOON!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

fluterby429 said:


> Brandi congrats on the 1/2 way mark!
> 
> Galvan I hope AF shows soon for you.
> 
> Faith I'm so excited for you. After reading yours and Galvans posts I realize I did not ask near enough questions about the IUI process. I wonder of I will start meds right after BCP?
> 
> F
> Afm I tested today just bc it's been awhile since I have. 9-10 dpo and bfn lol

I was supposed to have started IUI the cycle following BCP, but that was when my brohter was killed so we postponed the IUI. So, you should be able to start injectables immediately after your cycle starts when you stop BCP.

AFM, still no AF. GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi,
I nursed both my kids, but I couldn't use a pump. I never could get my boobs to work right. ;) Sounds weird, but there it is! When I read 299$, I was for a second a little shocked. I am such a penny pincher that I would've ebay-ed that sucker for more around 10 bucks, but it has been over 15 years since I bought a pump and inflation costs probably fixed my 10 dollar walmart pump to a 300$ one.. I can't believe that 300 is what they cost now! I did pay 60 bucks for a heartbeat monitor around my second pregnancy, so it is now hidden in the top of one of my closets so as I won't be reminded of my repeated failure.

Cupcake, it sounds like the fire dept friendships don't leave you desiring the companionship of a woman. I have always gotten along better with males to; as my Daddy says I think more like a man in most things and don't have time for the insignificant pettiness. It is good your husband is like that. I am so jealous that I wouldn't make it two minutes if my hubby had a female friend. I would feel threatened. I am such a jealous cow.
I am on my last week of college homework for the semester. YAYAY!! I also looked at my calendar and I am 5dpo based on my usual o day since I didn't track. No progesterone this time for me. I don't think there was any reason for it. No symptoms, no dreams, will try again next month. I am not even due for my period until next Monday or Tuesday. I will be waiting a few weeks to try again.
I will be keeping my progesterone and taking it only at the first sign of a bfp. I also had to stop taking my vitamins and will HAVE TO get some that does not include iron since they make me bleed very badly anally, to the point of thinking something might be wrong, then I stop taking them and it quits. I have decided it is in my body's best interest if I don't take iron anymore.
On that note, I am going to paint my nails and enjoy the quiet before my son gets home from school.


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Brandy, I'm glad to see those babies are still in there! Angie, Faith, Galvan and all you wonderful TR sisters, I think about you all every day and pray for your bfp . Hang in there. You all aren't as old and crusty as me :)

I went to the RE today and if it turns out I have a 14 mm follicle on my right side which did not spill immediately when they did the HSG. On the left side I have a 20 and a 22 mm. We trigger today.OPK was positive at dinner tonight. Let the two week window begin! Booyah!

by the way Angie, I work with mostly men because I can't stand working with gossipy ladies and what do I end up working with? Gossipy men! Lol. Because of my job and my cankles lol I wear jeans a lot but I can't wait for the summer where I can put on a nice maxi on the weekend and chill.


----------



## momsbaby

Cj I'm in the tww as well lol. Hoping we caught that egg lol. If not its ok we'll try again next cycle


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx CJ and momsbaby!!!

Afm, still waiting on AF. Grrr


----------



## cupcakestoy

Me too Galvan! Wish the hag would hurry up already!


----------



## fluterby429

:( still so sorry about your loss Galvan. My paper he gave me said day 3-6 Femara day 5 start injections until day 9 I think, day 12 trigger day 14 IUI. I know that last time I came off of bcp it took days to get started again. I hope AF finds you soon.

I'm with you Angie I like to penny pinch too, although if I ever have another I will want a great breast pump. I nursed all of kids and a good pump was invaluable.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, it's a double electric, and actually one of the less expensive ones. I know Medela's go for about $500. The manual ones are around $59


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Did you check with your insurance to see if they would pay for your pump or reimburse you? I just got mine a few weeks ago and it cost me 0 and its a 349.00 electric commercial grade double pump that has the closed motor so it can be used by multiple people and or resold? Good job finding such great deals! I never had any luck at Babies R Us.

CJ- Thanks! Now that I am 'ready' for them to come I will remain pregnant forever ROFL.. thats ok as long as they are happy and growing. Later in life I will get to remind them of the pain and torture that they inflicted on me! The 20 and 22mm is awesome! Please release both and get a set of twins out of the deal.. My husband says assisted conception twins are BOGO sales!


----------



## cj72

Lol! I DO love a BOGO! 

<3 Galvan


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We don't have the same kind of insurance up here. I assume it's through health insurance that yours is covered? We have OHIP. We pay for our health care through our taxes. So breast pumps aren't covered through that. If you mean work insurance, I don't have that either, as I quit my job at the end of January.

It used to be $500 here, then disappeared off the shelves and I had to order it through Ebay for the first one. That one lasted three years and then the motor started to go when I was in Florida on a Make A Wish trip for my daughter, so I bought a new one for $249.

I used it for three months and it went to storage afterwards. I gave it to a friend when she was expecting her first baby, and struggling to afford a breast pump. I knew I'd be able to acquire a new one easily...and then they went and changed the pump. I'm reading mixed reviews on the "new and improved" one I bought today, but more good than bad. Most of the negative reviews are about how they miss being able to set their own rhythm and now have to use preset settings, but I love Avent, so that's what I went with again


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi I totally spaced you were in Canada!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kinda jealous here Brandi! Even though dh told me a few times to quit my job, I just don't feel like I could do it as I have always HAD to work. We could live comfortably on his income, but I'm spoiled to our lifestyle & it helps pay for all the "extras" plus fertility stuff. Seriously thinking I will quit or cut back a lot when we have a little one though!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I felt like I had no choice, cupcakes. I'm going through the Labour Board right now. I worked full time to support the kids, play the surgery, still had a full time job when I became pregnant...but a week after I told them I was pregnant, I was cut from 40 hours a week to 24 hours a week. I gave them a note stating I couldn't do any heavy lifting over 20lbs for the duration of the pregnancy due to previous miscarriages, and the manager said it might result in a further reduction in my hours. 4 weeks later, I was cut from 24 hours a week to 12 hours a week. Since I was 8 weeks, I had been asking for a maternity uniform. They kept telling me they couldn't get one. They said that due to the renovations of all the locations across Canada, they were changing the uniforms too and that there wasn't a maternity uniform available in any size in either of the two uniforms and that they were not able to accommodate the uniform policy for me with the regular uniform (which would mean I leave my shirt untucked and don't wear a belt...the ONLY adjustments I would have required).

Anyway, mid-January, I visited another location in town and there was an employee there who was pregnant and due about a week or two before me. Guess what? She had a uniform. Her manager overheard my conversation with her and said that they DID have maternity uniforms available, but only in one size, medium.

So that was my last straw. I was pretty much, at that point, working for a bi-weekly paycheque that was enough to cover one week of daycare. I was being set up to either quit from a reduction in hours and not being able to survive, or being fired for violating the uniform policy when I got so big that I could no longer tuck in my shirt or do up my belt.

So I called the labour board who said regardless of their excuses, the timing makes it very suspicious for pregnancy discrimination and advised me to hand in my resignation and open up a complaint. 

I did just that. Unfortunately, my only option then to continue to support the children was Ontario Works, or welfare. It took a lot for me to go and apply. I always swore I would never ever raise my children on welfare, and if I saw this situation coming up, I would have waited to try for a pregnancy. I know these kinds of situations are what welfare is there for, but it's still really embarrassing to go from a position of being able to financially provide for yourself and your children without struggling to being in this position.

I've been looking into college courses instead lately, and looking to do ECE and lead to Autism and Behaviour Sciences. OW doesn't require that I work until all of my children are of school age, and if I'm working or attending school, they will also pay for child care. So I'm looking at applying for January 2015 starts for ECE. Both programs are two years long, so that by the time Freckle is ready for Junior Kindergarten, I'll just be finishing up the Autism course and can potentially end up with a career and be able to properly provide for the kids again, rather than working a dead end, minimum wage job serving coffee that barely covers costs for one person, let alone 5.


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo good luck cj!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Brandi!! I know the feeling of having to go to the Welfare office and ask for help. I had to do it when my ex all of a sudden quit paying child support. I went from having more than enough money to support me and the kids plus extras to nothing in 1 week. We had made an agreement that even though he was the one who worked physically, we built the business together and I still ran the business side of the company so I would get half the profits. Well, from one week to the next, the checks went into his name and at first he said he was waiting on them to be mailed. Then, when I caught on to what was happening, I confronted him. He kept his excuses. My rent was due by then s it was get help or lose my house. I had to go apply for assistance until I could find employment and get a check to pay bills and buy food. It turned out that I didn't get any food assistance until I had my first check, btu that is how DFaCs works in the States. LOL I foudn a job that had me away from my kids for way to long. I wouldleave my house at 6am and return home at 7:30pm. It sucked, but it paid the bills until I could get my deadbeat ex to start paying up. He never paid as much as before. When I took him to court, he quit his business and started working in a facotry just so he didn't have to pay much child support. I told him that he was stupid, that even though he would have to pay a larger amount, he would still have had more money. LMAO


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry for the long rant. You hit a nerve. :)

My temp is finally way down and I am having cramps so hopefully, AF is making her appearance today!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi - I applaud you. I am all for people that need the system when certain events happen and especially when they are attempting to better themselves.

The saying really is true though... if you do something you love you will never work a day in your life! Find something that inspires you as I know that what you are considering is near and dear to your heart.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi-that really stinks! I hope you end up owning that darn company! 
My ex also quit working to avoid support. He never went to jail but he now gets his paycheck garnished & is around 10grand behind.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Men can be so stupid, eh Galvan? My ex went on welfare and then filed bankruptcy so he wouldn't have to pay child support. Well, turns out for him, it's still going to continue to accrue. He's going to owe $900 by the time we go to court next, and that's not including the $800 he already owes from prior to our last court date.

While on welfare, he won't have to pay but regardless of the bankruptcy status, it'll still build and he'll still owe it at the end of the term. There's nothing I can do to pursue to payments right now because of the wording on the court order. I'm going to have that changed when we go back to finalize everything in April.

Thank you Brandy. It's a temporary life setback that, in the end, will only be better for myself and my kids. Couldn't let the kids go without but I had to put my pride aside to give them the best in the long run.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Here in the states bankruptcy doesnt apply to CS it continues to accrue no matter what. If the custodial parent goes on assistance they still try to collect it and what they collect during that time the state/government keeps some of it to recoup their expenses for supporting the children and releases some to the parent.

I hope they suck the guy dry!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Brandi-that really stinks! I hope you end up owning that darn company!
> My ex also quit working to avoid support. He never went to jail but he now gets his paycheck garnished & is around 10grand behind.....

hopefully someday he will get a big tax return and you will randomly get a huge check in the mail... since he is garnished the IRS will send you the refunds.


----------



## AngienDaniel

= (


----------



## GalvanBaby

Last time I added it up, my ex is about 15000 behind and it keeps adding up. He was halfass in the kids lives while I was in GA last year, but he only saw them for a few hours on Sunday about 3 Sundays out of the entire time we were there! Then, in December when I sent him a text message asking what is up with the child support, he told me that he was going to take me to court to take the kids from me. I know he can't, but he can make it where I have to return to GA to live so I just quit texting him an dhe hasn't even texted or called anybody to ask about the kids! Talk about a sorry piece of excuse for a human being.

The kids now see how he is so they don't even want to see him. i ahve always been strict about nobody saying bad things about him in front of them because I didn't want them to feel bad. I knew in the end they woudl see what kind of person he really is. When they asked me why he picks his wife over them, I explained to them that he is the idiot who is losing out on being in their lives and that they are wonderful, beautiful, intelligent human beings who deserve only good people in their lives, not someone who is too blind to realize his children are more imporatant than any woman. It is his lose. he will look them up again when they are grown and then they will tell him off. Hethinks that he can trick them then by lying and telling them I wouldn't let him see them. he fails to realize that they are old enough now and they even sent him texts trying to get him to spend time with him and he would ignore the texts. Oh well his lose. 

Ok for real sorry for the rant.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I agree with you when the payment is too high, but my ex is supposed to pay a measely 400 bucks a month. He earns 600 a week and is married to someone who earns almost 1500 a week (she likes to brag) Plus, they have bought 5 houses since getting married and earn rent from them that I assume is around 1000 a month per. Yet he thinks his kids aren't worth 400 a month when it is liek change for him. Her kids are grown and they have no other kids, she is like 58 years old!


----------



## cupcakestoy

The state has been involved for the last 5 years & I have yet to get a tax refund. It has been filed with IRS, but I guess he's not filing. I did a form to report suspected tax evasion last year but as far as I know nothing came of it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

= ( erased for future readers.. too much personal info..


----------



## ~Brandy~

I dont know about anywhere else but in the state of Oregon they can only take into account the 'earned wages' of the previous spouse... Not anyone they are dating and or married to. CS here is solely based upon that one person.


----------



## Navygrrl

Both in Tennessee and North Carolina, they only take into account the wages of the parent and not to whom the parent is married. I'm in a different boat than most of you since I'm the one who pays child support. My child support order only took into account my wages and my ex-spouse's wages and how much each child lives with each parent. Every three years, either of us is allowed a free support review if we request it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here it`s only the wages of the NCP.

My ex is now going to school instead of working, which also kind of gets him scott free for the moment, but it will continue to accrue for him. I`ll be having the order changed that he pays it to me instead of the babysitter. Once I do that, then FRO and OW could go after him, but without a job, and being on OW himself, they won`t get anything out of him. He`s ordered to pay $75 a week.

So one of two things can happen:

The judge can say because he`s getting an education to acquire a better paying job (I think he`s pursuing a career as a social worker), that he doesn`t have to pay support until he has a full time job, in which case, THEN FRO could go after him.

Or, come April, he could lose his license, vehicle, go to jail, cuz he went from November to March without paying, before he actually entered school, and I have Facebook messages from him stating he won`t pay unless blah blah blah.

I empathize with him, in a way. I know he`s not in the best financial situation, and he was laid off after his work shut down. He was there for 11 years. He`s struggled to find a job (sorry, KEEP a job, so don`t empathize there) but I also know he feels bad that he can`t provide more for the kids, and that I have them a lot more than he does now, whereas a year ago, it was 50/50.

Anyway, we're over being angry at each other and not fighting anymore, and I've been letting him have extra access to the kids. The Office of the Children's Lawyer is about to get involved but I think we've both come to an agreement on how we want permanent custody and access arrangements to look like, and I'll request that child support payments don't start until he's obtained a full time job. I'll know when that happens because he'll have to report it to OW, and since we're both on OW, OW and FRO will then pursue it and take it from his cheques.


In happier news, Got a handsome looking boy in there who is growing and developing perfectly. His measurements move my due date up to July 18, but midwives are choosing to keep me at July 20.

Also, IPS Screening came back negative for neural tube defects, and less than 1 in 20,000 chance of Down Syndrome.

Also, apparently morning sickness leaving makes you pack on the pounds. The first 12 weeks, I gained nothing. Between 12 weeks and 16 weeks, I gained only 1.5lbs. 16 week to today, a whopping 7 pound gain!

Here's to the next 19 weeks!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Here in TN, they go by my income & my ex's income only, as well as time spent with each parent. When the CS is not paid, he is supposed to lose drivers, hunting & professional licenses, then go to jail. Doesn't work that way though. I honestly don't want any of those scenarios, but I do believe owed CS, should have an interest rate & late fees attached!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Got my 1st negative Opk today!!! Granted still getting a faint line on hpt, BUT its a shade above a shadow now! Not sure at what level Opks don't pick up hcg, but excited somethings different! Waiting to Monday to get hopefully my LAST hcg this time around! Until then I vow not to POAS, well...maybe! lol It's the little things that make me happy today :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Got my 1st negative Opk today!!! Granted still getting a faint line on hpt, BUT its a shade above a shadow now! Not sure at what level Opks don't pick up hcg, but excited somethings different! Waiting to Monday to get hopefully my LAST hcg this time around! Until then I vow not to POAS, well...maybe! lol It's the little things that make me happy today :)

Depends on what your using if you're using a super sensitive one you might almost back to 0. I have had a faint line on an HPT at 8 HCG which is normally exciting if you're not trying to get to 0. FX for you that you can move on after monday. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm using CB Digi OPKs (the smiley face kind) & just .88 Walmart Hpts...I figure my hcg is still at least around 25 or more since thats supposed to be the sensitivity of the hpts...


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Im doing ok now. Weve gad alot of ice and snow and my satelitte internet is coming and going! AF hit yesterday. I switched back to my old meds (omeprazole) and my acid reflux went away after a few days. They had me on pantaprozole for awhile but I guess its just not working anymore.
Im glad to see you are almost ready to ttc again!
Dont get me started on the ex's.... Mine has not paid me anything ever! He did start giving my son 200 a month for his lunch and phone and it doesnt even cover that. Hes an a$$ though and takes it out on my son so I dont bother! My husband now stepped in and took over when he was almost 3 (hes 17 now). He thinks of my husband as his father. He sees his sperm donor a few days a month if that. He could really care less about him. Its sad! My husband and son have gained from it and my ex is the one missing out!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Still no AF. This is crazy. :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang Galvan!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am 7dpo. I should start my period next Wednesday. Counting down the days!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I was so sure that I would wake up to AF, but no. This is really getting on my nerves. I don&#8217;t have cramps anymore from the cyst so I believe it is gone. I guess the shot is taking forever to make it start. Grrrrrr


----------



## AngienDaniel

I know how sucky it is to wait especially when you are waiting to try extra stuff l
ike your iui.. I am just praying I o from the left side next time..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## AngienDaniel

That made me do a fist shot!! WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW! YES! I will get to see Brandy's little beauties soon! I bet you are so excited! and nervous! I am so very incredibly happy for you Brandy! Waiting for updates with bated breath..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Looks like you might have guessed right, Galvan! ha ha


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh! Happy day! I pray a safe delivery & good pain control with healthy babies!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls I'm nervous because I don't feel contractions so I'm scared to wait till its too late to get to the hospital and prepped for the operating rooms properly. I might just check in like the doctors said at 5pm tonight so they can keep checking me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Even the vaginal delivery needs to be in the or in case of baby distress. I would be devastated if they had to knock me all the way out and do emcs


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
My miscarriage has been 3 months ago now. I had the D&E. I am trying to think positive and keep the faith. I had my tubes tied after my last baby who is 12 years old now. In 2012 I had a tubal reversal because me and my husband wanted to have another baby so this pregnancy was the first pregnancy after the reversal. I also had a myomectomy when my tubes were untied. I had 3 large fibroids romoved. I also know they say age plays apart because I am over 35. I just hope it works out we really love raising our children and would love to start over again.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, I agree...go to the hospital for peace of mind:thumbup: Woohoo...those girls are going to be here in the next 24 hrs?! EEEEk! Can't wait! So happy for you:happydance: Praying for healthy mom and babies all the way through:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Bright, I hope you get your TR baby:hugs: We all know the anxieties and stresses of wondering WHY it's not happening:nope: Don't lose hope:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

FHL - Thanks for the encouraging words. I am trying to not lose hope. The miscarriage after waiting 1 1/2 to get pregnant was just devasting. But I will keep trying.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bright I'm so sorry for your loss. The great part is you know you can get pregnant. You will get your baby  Fx it's very soon


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith...how is everything going on the IVF front? 

Brandy...woo hoo bring on them beautiful baby girls! Praying for a safe delivery and easy recovery. Maybe you will be like Skyler on What to Expect when your Expecting and just sneeze them babies out! Lol J/K! 

Brighteyes sorry for your loss. It is always hard at first but since you know you can get pregnant it make you want to start TTC even harder. Fx for a sticky bean.


----------



## ~Brandy~

haha momma... Scared that might happen!


----------



## cj72

Brandy!!! Woohoo!!!! I can't wait to see those gorgeous girls! GL lady!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: Brandy!!! I told you March 7!! Can't wait for tbe going to the hospital post!! Will be praying for you and the girls for a safe and easy delivery.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am at the hospital 5cm dilated. But contractions aren't coming like they should. So I'm going to take a sleeping pill and get some rest. They will recheck in the morning and decide.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hmmmm....May end up sharing my bday on March 8th with these little girls after all! Rest well :)


----------



## jojo1972

Aww good luck brandy, not long now and hope all goes smoothly x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Brandy!


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Brandy!!!!! I can't wait to see your precious baby girls!!!!! I know you are tired and ready to meet your precious miracles! I hope you are able to get some rest before they come!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## momsbaby

Good luck Brandy praying for you and the girls


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Brandy! ! Hope you got some rest!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good luck Brandy!!! Can't wait to see pics of your girls.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Bright~Didn't mean to skip over your post! Just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss! I'm getting ready to TTC again(Hoping soon!) after a M/C due to Blighted Ovum. Took us 14 months, IUI & Femara to get our bfp, so I know the disappointment & sadness too. Granted I wasn't as far a long as you, Prayers we get our THB soon!


----------



## brighteyez73

cupcakestoy said:


> Bright~Didn't mean to skip over your post! Just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss! I'm getting ready to TTC again(Hoping soon!) after a M/C due to Blighted Ovum. Took us 14 months, IUI & Femara to get our bfp, so I know the disappointment & sadness too. Granted I wasn't as far a long as you, Prayers we get our THB soon!


Cupcakestoy - I am just so anxious and scared at the same time. I really would like it to happen soon because I am getting so discouraged. but I am going to hang in there and see what happens. Thanks for your understanding it really helps encourage me. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

In the hospital no babies overnight. Monitors show me contracting but still don't feel it. I am waiting on doctor right now to come check me. Fx that I'm more than 5 without pain lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Will be waiting on an update! FX you are closer to 10 than 5!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Hang in there Brandy, so excited for you!


----------



## jonnanne3

Can't wait for the update!!!!!


----------



## Trinity83

Had my TR on Feb 16th, 2014. Still a lil bit sore. Going back to work on Monday...Right now just doing a lot of reading on TTC. Doc gave us the go to start trying after my sec cycle...Really Hoping for the best...:shrug:


----------



## stickybean4

Hope all is going well. Brandy.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcime Trinity and Bright!!

I had my TR 2 years ago on March 5. I have had 3 CPs and 1 MC. I am currently waiting on AF to start another IUI cycle, my second IUI, but 3rd IUI cycle. 

Brandy, do we have baby girls yet?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Trinity! I had my tr 16 months ago. Waiting for hcg to hit 0 after m/c in Feb. To TTC again!


----------



## Navygrrl

Welcome Trinity and Brighteyez. :)

Thinking about you, Brandy. I hope everything goes smoothly and everyone is healthy. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Any news yet Brandy?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I want to see some Little Divas!! Bring on the baby girls Mrs. Brandy!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am 8do today. Darn positive pregnancy test dreams started last night. Positive I am not pregnant, but my kitty cat is! I said I am glad someone in my house is pregnant! ha ha.. I pray I get pregnant again soon so I can check the progesterone. Been waiting since December. Want to hurry and see if I might have to do IVF before we get out of the Army. I should start next Wednesday if my cycle is on track. I will probably test on 10dpo. I figure if I am I should be able to see before then. I ain't gonna track next cycle either.

I am going to go dye my hair cause it has been over a year, give myself a full pedicure, take my last health test of the semester and thank God the semester is OVER! Then I will cook dinner and snuggle with my hotface who worked till 8 pm almost every night and I didn't get to see much!
Brandy, We are a impatiently waiting to see your new family members.. I hope it is an easy, easy delivery


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, hope you're holding those little girls by now:cloud9::hugs:

Angie, maybe you'll get a BFP surprise:happydance: love the hair color and pedicure idea:flower: I need to get some highlights put in my hair:winkwink:

Galvan, hope that nasty AF shows up for you!:thumbup:

Trinity, hope your TTC journey is short:hugs:

Afm, finished my last BCP last night...today is day 5 of lupron. Had really bad headaches first 3 days of the inject but yesterday and today have been a-okay:thumbup: NOW..next step is waiting for a "lupron period"..have no idea when to expect that and read that lupron can make AF late. I may be joining you in the witch hunt, Galvan:haha: I want to get going with the stem meds:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome trinity. 

AFM stuck around 5cm.lots of contractions showing but not doing anything to my cervix currently. Gonna wait it out could be days uggh.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, those girls have held steady pretty darn good so far!
Faith, I haven't had a cycle when I felt more sure that I was NOT pregnant. My cat has been so strange since she got pregnant though. She wants to sit close to me all of the time. She climbs up on my lap and claws my belly and this cat has ALWAYS hated me, ever since I got her. My boy cat loves me, but she has always been separate and withdrawn. It is weird. I had an appt. scheduled for the 10th to get her fixed.. She is pretty cute pregnant. I am excited for the kittens even though I will have trouble getting them homes..
I will be 9dpo tomorrow. I am waiting for Wednesday.. I think most of us are waiting on the witch to show... Galvan, has she shown her face for you yet? I hope you don't have to wait long, Faith. 
Welcome Trinity!
Hold those girlies in until 37 weeks and 3 days Brandy, so my guess will be right.. (Both my husband and my son's birthday is this month.)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just checking in to see if the girls have made their appearance yet! I'm still betting on tomorrow, March 8th!!! Happy Birthday to me! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

They are waiting to come tomorrow!! Fx you deliver those girls soon!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree with Angie. Hold em in until next Friday. I won't mind sharing my birthday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

No AF yet. I have to go to the RE if she doesn't sh I w ny Monday.


----------



## Lelismom

Im new looking for a forum 

I'm having my tubal ligation reversal March 18th that's like 10 days eek my appt. has been set and paid 6400 all inclusive it's in Houston Texas nice little drive but hey.! 

So I have 3 beautiful daughters 9,11&13 and I'm adopting a boy 2 he's a handful. I am 31 this month and my husband who has no kids is 21 this month. We both look 25 so it works lol now I'm nervous about sooooo many things 

What if it's a tubal
What if I don't conceive 
What if I miscarry 

I want twins 
He wants a girl 
Also...
My body is acting strange though I had a tubal ligation in 2005 damn near a decade well I have regular periods every 28days bleed about 5 days then resume life as normal until the next cycle.never had any spotting between cycles.. We'll for the last 3-4 months I have been spotting blood and a brownish discharge around what would be my ovulation time wtf???! Anyone heard of this.. Could it be the anticipation of ttc

Help me also with the acronyms please


----------



## cj72

Lelismom said:


> Im new looking for a forum
> 
> I'm having my tubal ligation reversal March 18th that's like 10 days eek my appt. has been set and paid 6400 all inclusive it's in Houston Texas nice little drive but hey.!
> 
> So I have 3 beautiful daughters 9,11&13 and I'm adopting a boy 2 he's a handful. I am 31 this month and my husband who has no kids is 21 this month. We both look 25 so it works lol now I'm nervous about sooooo many things
> 
> What if it's a tubal
> What if I don't conceive
> What if I miscarry
> 
> I want twins
> He wants a girl
> Also...
> My body is acting strange though I had a tubal ligation in 2005 damn near a decade well I have regular periods every 28days bleed about 5 days then resume life as normal until the next cycle.never had any spotting between cycles.. We'll for the last 3-4 months I have been spotting blood and a brownish discharge around what would be my ovulation time wtf???! Anyone heard of this.. Could it be the anticipation of ttc
> 
> Help me also with the acronyms please

Welcome! You're young, so most ladies who are 31 end up getting pregnant. There is a high chance of ectopic and early miscarriage. I'm older than you and I've been at this for 3 years next month with no baby but I am 10 years older than you and that plays into it in a big way. You have a great chance so go for it! Good luck! I had brown discharge last month too. your aunt flow -we call that AF will be weird for a couple of months after your tr (tubal reversal). You'll see everybody say BFP and BFN that means big fat positive or negative on a home pregnancy test. Everybody also says POAS which means pee on a stick


----------



## ~Brandy~

I can tell you from a pain factor at very second don't try to intentionally subject yourself to a multiple pregnancy!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Does this mean you are feeling the contractions?


----------



## Lelismom

What is DH and tww


----------



## Mommabrown

Lelismom said:


> Im new looking for a forum
> 
> I'm having my tubal ligation reversal March 18th that's like 10 days eek my appt. has been set and paid 6400 all inclusive it's in Houston Texas nice little drive but hey.!
> 
> So I have 3 beautiful daughters 9,11&13 and I'm adopting a boy 2 he's a handful. I am 31 this month and my husband who has no kids is 21 this month. We both look 25 so it works lol now I'm nervous about sooooo many things
> 
> What if it's a tubal
> What if I don't conceive
> What if I miscarry
> 
> I want twins
> He wants a girl
> Also...
> My body is acting strange though I had a tubal ligation in 2005 damn near a decade well I have regular periods every 28days bleed about 5 days then resume life as normal until the next cycle.never had any spotting between cycles.. We'll for the last 3-4 months I have been spotting blood and a brownish discharge around what would be my ovulation time wtf???! Anyone heard of this.. Could it be the anticipation of ttc
> 
> Help me also with the acronyms please

 Welcome Leslimom! I had my TR 3 years ago 3-23-11 and had 1 Miscarriage right off in Sept. '11 then a CP in March '12 then got my sticky bean in July and had my baby girl 11 months ago in April. It is hectic as hell as once upon time I was fertile myrtle and could get pregnant by being looked at and after the TR not so much. I will be 30 in June and Hubby is 29. We have 2 children together 11 months and 7 and then my older two children 11 and 9 from a previous marriage. We are trying for our last and final baby now. 

The Brown Discharge could be old blood which is likely from your period or from your egg releasing. I have had it 2 months in a row now and it's no biggie.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Leslie!! DH is dear husband and TWW is two week wait, the time between O ( ovulation) and AF (period or aunt flow) when we wait to test.


----------



## jojo1972

I had my reversal 3.8 years ago age 38 and im carrying our 3rd tr baby xxx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Welcome Lelismom! Hope your journey is a quick success. 

I tested a day early and it's blank: negative as my bank account.. ; )
I don't think I am ever gonna get pregnant again. UGH! Today I feel like a tittie baby. I now have another 2 1/2 weeks to wait to try again.. Well, I guess I have things to do to keep me busy. I am just so tired of waiting. I feel discouraged today. Have your baby girls Brandy so I can see the beauty of trying and waiting and pushing to not give up..  I sure feel like giving up today.
I should get the witch on Wednesday. I hate waiting! I think I need to pray more.
I am even jealous of my cat. I need some work on my envy issues.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, you and I both. I have had my crying bout this morning. This entire process is to stressful! I am even jealos of the damn dog that just had puppies up the street, so I can completely get your jealousy! 

We have decided to cancel the IUI and save up to go staright for IVF. I am tired of dealing with all the issues and stress of TTC. I know IVF possibilities are low too, but I think I would rather take that risk than to keep taking on the same risk each and every IUI. My RE had said 2 more IUIs anyway and though he is confident that one of these IUIs will work, I am nto so confident. I know my body and what I have been through the past 2 years. I am tired of it and I am tired of putting my body through all the emotonal and physical pain of injectables only to see AF in the end. I am going to take the next few months to do tests, to lose weight, and to get back to being the normally happy nonstressed mom and wife I used to be. I will still temp when I remeber and we will BD, but we are not going to actually full blown TTC with everyday temping and OPKs. We need a break. I took a break last year while I wa sin the States, but we had other issues due to being separated so we need a break together to spend time as a family and not have our family plans scheduled around treatment. I pray that we will get a BFP while NTNP, but if not we will do IVF as soon as we get the amount plus some saved. I will still be on here to check on you all. Especially in the next few days to see those baby girls, Brandy. 

I am going to the RE Monday to see why AF is still a no show. I pray we have a little surprise resident in there. :hugs: ladies!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I completely get you today Galvan. Even after all my pregnancies I am emotionally on the edge of despair. It is so tough and it will be two years in April for me and it's getting old. I want to just save to do IVF to but to take that step I would have to go back to the fertility clinic and change my insurance coverage back and I hate those doctors almost as much as I want to have a baby, plus, I just can't take the step until I try the progesterone. Just one little thing left before I move to IVF myself. I think 2 years is PLENTY. Plus, I can get IVF for 6000 as long as we are Army and on this particular post. So I have two short years to get the ball rolling. I am scared I will spend that money and it won't work for me the first time, or even the second time. I know I will never want to give up though. Most people decide, "well, if it doesn't work the first time, or the second, then we will accept that it is not meant to be and just move on," but I know I am not the kind of person that gives up, Ever. I will spend a bazillion monies to get pregnant cause money is nothing to me, but a baby means everything. It means the difference in whether or not my husband and I have grand babies together, or if he has to always know that my kids have babies and they aren't his blood. I know he loves my boy, but it is not the same as being a father to one you raise yourself. 
Anywho, I feel pressed today. I hope you start to feel better! Nothing like those negatives to destroy everything, even if you knew it was gonna be negative.


----------



## momsbaby

Lelismom welcome, I just had my 2nd reversal Feb 19th in Houston Tx. If your see Dr Rosenfeld he's amazing, I've had hardly no pain


----------



## GalvanBaby

My 2 year TR anniversary was 3 days ago. I have tried Clomid and injectables both with and without IUI and progesterone. We got pregnant once with injectables, but we lost that angel. So now I think instead of IUI, our next step should be IVF. I am too frustrated with the whole thing. We did decide to talk to our RE when we go to see what his opinion is, though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! Have spent most of the day at our Fire Dept. Hanging dry wall, roofing & cleaning! Happy stinkin' birthday to me! lol Oh well, I have been surrounded by friends & family & even had a cake so not a total wash out :) I'm sorry that you ladies are so frustrated. I was right there with you up until our 1st IUI & BFP. Since the M/C I am rejuvenated & ready to tackle this whole ttc mess again. Prying IUI is our Golden ticket as IVF is not an option we want to pursue. I guess if not for cost & DH adamantly not on board, I would consider it, but since that's water under the bridge I will just try to make the best of it & leave the rest up to My Lord. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! Can't wait to see your little ones Brandy!!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy birthday Cupcake!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Happy Birthday sweetheart! Glad to hear you are all ready to climb aboard the crazy train again. 

I haven't used protection the whole time since I have had Emmaleigh. I don't know what has stopped us from getting pregnant but nothing really has happened. This is the first month of me bringing out all the bag of tricks again to TTC TR baby#2. I am happy with whatever happens. Hang in there girls we are all in this together!


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies just checking in. I see we have some new gals, so welcome ladies!

We are traveling back from burying my God daughter today. She died Feb 20 at the age of 3. She had a kidney transplant (donated by her paternal gma) the day before and the next day she suffered a blood clot that went to her brain. I didn't talk about it before bc it was just too hard. 

I will start AF tomorrow( see pink in my cm today). So she's right on time. So the 21 days of BCP starts. Galvan, I don't expect anything myself from this IUI, but dog wants to try so I agreed to one try. We will IVF this summer. If that doesn't work then we are officially finished TTC. Thursday was my 4 yr TR anniversary. It's been a long and trying road with nothing but heartache for us. I keep trying to tell myself good things come to those who wait, but I feel my patience has worn thin.


----------



## cj72

Fluter, OMG! Poor thing. I heart goes out to your family and Friends. I'm about to hit three years after tr. Started losing some weight and hoping that will give me a better chance but with 42 fast approaching I can't help but wonder if my time is up. I always thought the good things come to those who wait but it seems like you and I've waited a long time.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, so sorry you were in such pain:hugs::cry: I do hope you're holding your girls by now:cloud9: :kiss:

Cupcake, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :happydance::cake: doesn't sound like a typical birthday:haha: hopefully dh has big plans for the evening:) 
Glad you're getting right back at the TTC. I totally understand the NO IVF thing. Dh and I were really against it...even up until December. :shrug: Somehow, when we were sitting in the dr.s office..it all seemed "ok" to us. Our only stipulation is...all fertilized eggs must be used..none destroyed. This trial I'm participating in only allows 2 eggs to be transferred, so the remaining will be frozen and used later...if it's a BFP this IVF cycle then we'll use those eggs in the near future, after this baby is born. I hope you get your keeper in 2014!!!:hugs:

Fluter, I'm SO sorry to hear of your god-daughter's passing. How terribly tragic:nope: I will keep you all in our prayers:hugs:
Hope this IUI works for you. You've certainly invested SO much over the years and you deserve this:hugs:

MommaB, glad you're feeling relaxed about TTC...let's just hope you don't have to break your leg again to get pg:haha:

Angie, sorry for the BFN:( It's still early though:hugs: I love your determination to give dh children:thumbup:

Jojo, how are you feeling? When is your due date? :hugs:

Galvan, I hope the IVF works for you first go at it!!!:hugs: I think it's great to take a break in the meantime...get healthy..enjoy your hubby and family:)

Welcome Lelismom:flower: 

Who am I forgetting? This thread has been so active lately, it's hard to keep up:haha: AND BOY all the March birthdays are unbelievable!! My son's bday is the 15th..sis and bro-in-law 18th & 19th:thumbup: 

Nothing new with me...skipped the headache again today:happydance: day 6 of lupron..waiting for AF:thumbup:

Don't forget to set your clocks ahead:winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Flutter! Devastating! 

Faith Thanks so much!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, OMG, I am so sorry for your loss. That is horrible. You and her family are in our prayers. :hugs:

Thanks ladies. If IVF doesn't work for us, we will try 1 more time after that.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Fluter! I'm so sorry for the loss of your Goddaughter. You and her family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Any updates on Brandy?


----------



## Lelismom

Thank you all ladies., 

I have a normal cycle so after surgery on the 18th they say I can ttc my first ovulation which makes me a mommy again on Christmas Day which I wasn't too excited about but with all the possible complications and the first 6 months they say being my best time to ttc I'm going to go for it we are shooting for a girl so we will be ttc the days leading up to my ovulation since boy sperm die off quicker maybe just maybe we will get a girl we will be happy no matter what. Also I have been taking frolic acid and calcium with magnesium for two months now just to have it in my system my biggest problem is idk how tell if I'm ovulating I know it's about 12-14 days after the start of my period so I downloaded an app to help I hope it's accurate. 

Fluter- my heart goes out to all of you, I pray for healing and strength in this time of need


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Lesli!

I had my tubal reversal on September 24, 2013. My next cycle started two days late (which a later cycle IS normal to happen after TR). I ended up ovulating two days late according to when my cycle WAS due, but still right on time for my luteal phase.

Anyway, wasn't expecting anything to happen because it was so soon after the TR, and my surgeon wanted to do an hsg the next month to make sure the tubes didn't reclose. I never got the chance the do the hsg because I ended up getting my BFP from that first cycle.

I really, honestly, wasn't expecting to get pregnant so quickly, but it DOES happen.


----------



## Lelismom

I'm so nervous to be preg again. It's been 9 years we are celebrating my babies 9th birthday today 

Morning sickness, pain, aches and the whole losing my shape thing I remember what my first three put me through but at the same time I'm excited I love DH and he wants a baby so how do you say no to the most supportive, loving, caring person in your life who provides for 4 children that aren't even his I guess I could have but I'm in love and aside from not wanting to carry the little stinker I do want another baby and even though I adopted my last one and we could adopt another I think there is a void he's wanting to try and fill because he wants his own <3


----------



## cj72

Faith! Sounds like your ivf route is moving along! Fx'd!

Good luck Lelismom! 

Brandy must've had the girls! That's the only reason she'd be away. Getting excited to see pics!

4 dpo and getting a low heavy feeling like AF is coming. My right ovary was so uncomfortable last night too.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with you, CJ! I think we have 2 new members in our group. I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited to see their pretty little faces. I have been on this forum 2 years now.. I feel like I have been almost as impatient for her kids as I was my sister's 6 kids.. ha ha.. That's why I stay on this forum.. I pray I get to go through everyone's pregnancy.. Including mine! 
Give us some photos Brandy. We wanna see the babies we been waiting so many months for! : D


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies. Bad case of the blues today with pity party in full swing. I think turning 36 has kicked me in the teeth, as my "plan" was to be holding our baby by now :( I've also fell off the weight loss wagon & have gained this week ugh....Trying to motivate myself to start back on weight watchers tomorrow. Just feel broken today & sad. Wish my body would get back on cycle, feel like I've been punished enough already. To top it off got yet another baby shower invitation at church this morning...I know there are women who have been trying longer that me, but I'm back to thinking this will just all be a waste of heart & time....Hate it when I feel this way, but just can't seem to shake it today..Pray for my spirits to be lifted & for my hope to return. Feeling the failure at an unbearable level right now.....:cry:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, after 4 losses in such a short time, I felt just like that, and every time I go read the story of Hannah and Samuel in the Bible and it strengthens me. I know I might not succeed, but like my husband says, 'his love is better than 10 sons'. No matter what life throws my way, it isn't hurting anything to just stay off birth control and allow God to do what He will in His own sweet time. I am so impatient and I want what I want right now, but God will or He won't and nothing will change that. I can cry and I can hurt, but the only thing that will save me is His mercy and my prayer. I try every day to not be in a hurry and to pray in sincerity. I have such a hard time waiting.
It will be o.k. You just have to find the point where you are able to let go of the doubt and truly let God decide. I know that's what I had to do. Some days it's hard and it sucks real bad, but those days end and another begins and hope springs eternal.... I hope you hold God close today in your need. It really does help for us to not let go when life eats away every single ounce of hope we have. Just saying His name brings hope to my hopeless heart.
I am praying for you today!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie. I know ultimately its in God's hands. I'm impatient also...just been a hard day. Thanks for your prayers & kind words to help me pick myself up & carry on...


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith OMG how I had completely forgotten about all of that! Hahaha I am looking back now and laughing so hard! That was horrid...probably why i did I couldn't get up so no gravity to pull the swimmers down! hahaha I am excited. I think having Emm around really keeps my mind off of it so I don't dwell on the symptoms to badly. 

Flutter...sorry deary. My heart goes out to you hun. 

I so hope that everything is good with the twins and Brandy. Been popping in to see their cute tiny faces!


----------



## ~Brandy~

No babies yet miracle eh? I am still 5cm dilated and contractions seem to start and stop multiple times a day! I'm holding tough though. Dammit I wanted the vaginal delivery so we will see I might have to cave in and do the csection. I can't believe I've almost made it to 37 weeks. 36 was intentional 37 was not even in the plans. 

Everyone please Know I'm thinking of them and reading the thread. I wish had the patience to do all the personals from my phone but I don't :-( 

I promise to update as soon as the girlies are born.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you everyone. It was hands down the hardest thing I've ever done. 

Cupcake I'm so sorry sweetie. I've been where you are more times than not. Hang in there and tomorrow's another day!

I'm excited to see those girls!!!

AF showed on time and BCP started. I hope my levels drop enough for the IUI next month


----------



## GalvanBaby

Glad to hear you amd the girls are ok. Can't wait til they are ready to show their appearance! !


----------



## cj72

5 dpo. Worst nausea yesterday ever. I wonder what I ate? Today is the follow up hcg in the rear. Yay. But hey- whatever works, right?


----------



## Mommabrown

strong vibes for you CJ. 

Flutter Fx for all good numbers so you will get that sticky bean! 

Brandy...wow they are stubborn already! Hehe Hang in there once it goes it's going to go fast i bet!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, that is AMAZING..torture for you, BUT you'll surely be able to take those girls right home! No stays in the NICU:happydance: those are going to be 6lb babies:flower: :hugs:

Cj, fx'd for this cycle:hugs: I hear the hcg shot is a painful one:cry: not looking forward to that one myself:winkwink: but you're right...NOTHING compared to holding a sweet little :baby:

Fluter, hoping everything goes smoothly for the IUI:happydance:

AFM, started my lupron period this morning...continuing injections until appt. Thursday..labs and sono and then *hopefully* start stim meds:thumbup: rollin' along here:)

Hope everyone has a great week! Wondering now if Brandy's girls will be born on my son's bday:)...the 15th:flower: (hope you don't have to wait that long, Brandy:):hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, the HCG didn't hurt half as bad as I expected it to. 

My cyst is still there so I start BCP tonight.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Does a cyst prevent ovulation?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I think so because it prevents the hormones ftom functioning correctly.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My belly is feeling crampy today. I have one more day before the witch catches me.. blargh!! At least it is a new cycle and I get another try.
I am a little worried about the small cyst the doctor said she saw on my left ovary a few months back. She told me it should not interfere with ttc.. I wonder...

I will be definitely upping the ttc this cycle. Not quite sure I can up it too much more though. Too much work.. If my cycle is regular, I should o around the 24th. I will also know the week of my hubby's b-day if I catch or not. That would be an awesome awesome gift for my hubby! I think I might try extra hard this cycle. Just for him.. I sure hope I o from the left side. I will be using the castor oil packs this cycle and pineapple and progesterone too. I feel excited about this time. I don't know how much it costs for IUI, but if I don't catch this cycle I think I will ask my doctor if she does IUI, and MAYBE do one if it is covered under our insurance.. I feel very good about this cycle. Now I just gotta pray and trust God.
My belly cramps feel weird today. I will be peeing on my only test tomorrow so I can get it out of my house.. Maybe even tonight.. ha ha.. I don't want to have any tests for next cycle so I have to wait until the last minute to test.
Brandy, hope you are doing good.
Galvan, we decided that if we have not conceived by the fall, we are going to do IVF.. We also will not be telling anyone if we go that route.. I am nervous. I pray to conceive before then.


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy I'm think of you and the babies. Praying all goes well. 

I feel like this month is a bust, af should be here on the 18th. I'm thinking of testing friday it'll be 10dpo. Dh text me earlier and asked when I was gonna test lol men are so funny. Dh and I talked it we're not preg within 2 yrs we're do ivf. We've spent to much money on 2 surgeries to give up. Everyone take care and baby dust.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Today we welcomed Danica and Cecelia into the world. The doctor broke my water and in less than 2 hours they had arrived. Danica weighs 5lbs 12oz and took 3 pushes. Cecelia weighs 5lbs 3oz and took 2 pushes. Their labor and delivery was unlike anything I could have imagined. I don't even feel like I gave birth today! I didn't tear or have an episiotomy. Both girls are breastfeeding like Champs. The doctors told us that we can go home after 48 hours. We had an entire nicu team on standby and they didn't have to get involved. The girls were beautiful right from delivery. I honestly can't believe how easy it went once labor kicked in.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pictures to come :-( phones being weird and won't upload


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Brandy! Tears of joy for your family! You did an awesome job mom! Praying we all have a happy ending to this journey! Congrats & enjoy your little ones!!!


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Brandy ! I love their names. I am so glad everything went so well. You are a champ. Awesome job mommy.


----------



## Navygrrl

Congratulations Brandy! And welcome Danica and Cecelia! Beautiful names. I'm glad your labor went so easily, considering how hard the pregnancy has been for you. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone even with just 2 hours of in the last 24 hours I feel amazing. I know once we get the feeding routine established it will get easier  can't wait to get home to my computer to pics. They had a nurse in the operating room that volunteered to take my camera around the room and take pictures that was great so my dh wouldn't miss a moment of the delivery.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!! Congrats Brandy! Love their names and can't wait to see pictures. They're really good sizes. You've done well, Momma!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, HUGE CONGRATS:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: SO happy everyone is doing so well:cloud9: enjoy every moment:hugs: looking forward to seeing the pics:happydance:


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Brandy!!! :happydance: can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awww, Brandy congratulations!!!! I love to hear when a TR sister has her baby or babies as in your case, it is such a happy moment. It brings hope that we all will feel this joy one day. Yours especially gives me hope because I will be doing IVF this fall. Congratulations, you so deserve this after all these years of trying you have your TR miracles in your arms!! I can't wait to see pictures of these lil angels!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to Pop in and say Congrats Brandy!!! Can't wait to see Pics!! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

YAY!!! Congrats on the girls. Love the names as well. Great job!


----------



## momsbaby

CONTRATS Brandy, cant wait to see pics


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Brandy!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Brandy!!!! I love the names! My friends daughter gave birth to her twin boys today as well!!!!!! Congratulations again!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## cj72

Woohoo! Massive congratulations, Brandy! Love the names. Great job lady!


----------



## AngienDaniel

So glad you had such an easy time, Brandy! I bet they're beautiful! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## LLawson

Brandy congrats! Im so happy that you had such an easy delivery after the hard last few months youve had.
Angie I had a problem with cysts several yrs ago. Most of the time I did ovulate but sometimes it delayed it and if it did I would start late and if I started late it would cause more than one cyst to cluster as they called it. I had one the size of a softball once and luckily they were able to give me a shot to dissolve it without surgery. I had several of those shots with cysts that worked( not sure what it was though).
Kids are calling so I have to run but will catch up with the others when I get back


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay!! Congrats on a very easy delivery and healthy beautiful girls!!


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats Brandy!!!!


----------



## cj72

7 dpo and something is going on. Pulling sensation last night. Of course I had that last month and bfn, so idk. Are there any of you guys that get this every month?


----------



## cupcakestoy

When on meds I get a full heavy feeling...fx'd!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm afraid I get the pulling/pinching sensation every cycle, cj. I'm 7DPO too! I hope this is it for you! KMFX'd


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Ive had a bad case of blues as well! This weather isnt helping either. It was 75 yesterday and today its 35 with a chance of snow later tonight. I wish Spring or Summer would finally get here already! EVERYONE around me is coming up pregnant and its absolutely killing me! I have a few friends that are a few months pregnant and then within the last week, Ive had 5 others just find out they are pregnant! Its so devastating! Its so easy for everyone else but Im working hard at it with no luck! I dont want to say Im jealous but I really am! It would be so nice to just pop up pregnant but here I am on meds that causing me pains, headaches, stomach aches etc.. Having to do tons of labwork and tests and procedures and still nothing! It just doesnt seem fair sometimes..I dont mind the ladies on here that are finally getting their babies cause I know how hard they worked to get them, its the ones in my everyday life that are bothering me. I sound like a horrible person but Im really not!
Faith, Im so excited for you and your starting of the IVF process! I think this will be it for you! Cant wait to hear howit all goes! I wish you the best and I keep all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers and hopes that you get your babies soon!
Sorry, I didnt get to mention everyone, Im trying to catch upon all the posts.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:hugs: to all the ladies struggling right now. This is the year, ladies.

Speaking of weather and snow, yesterday it was 50F and sunny. Car windows rolled down, opened my balcony sliding door, watched the snow melt. It was amazing.

Today? Currently 10F and dropping, going down to -17F and complete white out conditions right now. We're expecting 25cm of snow with heavy, blowing snow. It's really sad to see out there right now. It started around 5:30am, and it's supposed to last til around supper time. Massive accidents have already happened. Good thing it's March Break. The kids wouldn't have been going to school today anyway.

This is the current view from my porch.
 



Attached Files:







10003211_288365857986134_346936459_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngienDaniel

Waiting on the witchy witch... She isn't here yet, but she is on her way.. I think I might make an appt to see if I still have that cyst.. I am scared it is hindering my ovulation.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie if get it checked out if it's bothering you. 

I hate the weather too!!! I have nothing to report. Day 4 of BCP. 21 days seems sooo long and then waiting on AF. This will be the longest cycle of my life mentally lol. I know it sounds terrible, but I just want to get the IUI over so I know if it worked or if I need to start planning the IVF route. I'm a planner so patience isn't my virtue


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi~That looks awful! We were 73 degrees yesterday---low 40s today with wind & rain....UGH

LLawson~Sending Hugs to you! I know your pain :( I got not 1, but 2 baby shower invitations at church last week....I'm just not up to going, emotionally, plus I never like going to them anyways!(Not even my own!) LOL Its hard to not be jealous, I prefer envious as a better word :) Anyways just wanted to let you know you are not alone & its normal for all of us to feel those emotions. I kinda feel like I have become all Bi-polar since TR LOL Feeling better since I restarted WW & exercise! Guess I'm on an upswing today...Hoping tomorrow's HCG draw puts this part of the Journey behind us! (I chicken out again on Monday :0)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Super excited to report......AF has finally arrived!!!! Thinking it's not going to be pleasant, as cramping is already pretty bad. :/ BUT I will be calling to schedule my saline flush thing for next week. Ready to climb back on the TTC horse....FINALLY!!!!! Did your O day change 1st cycle after M/C?:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake! 
Im glad to see AF arrived so you can get back to trying. Walmart has a generic Midol that works great on all the mestrual problems. It works much better than the regular Midol at 1/3 of the price.
AFM, Im on cycle day 10 hoping and praying my O doesnt arrive on the weekend so I can try the IUI. I never O the same time every month so I cant plan anything until I get a positive LH. Just finished another round of Clomid yesterday.
The hubby and I have had some sinus junk going on for a few days and I broke down and took some Advil with Sudafed sinus medicine yesterday and got my bp all out of whack. Sudafed has always raised my bp but I was so tired of this crap so I decided to take it anyway. I felt better the few hours I had it in me. Now to decide to try and wait it out or go to the doc....
Brandy, I cant wait to see pics of your baby girls!
Hope everyone has a Great day!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cd1 for me too... One day late, but still very much anticipated. Never in my whole life have I looked forward to getting my period every single month.... sometimes twice a month.. I am in a horrible mood today and I am looking for any reason to be angry so I am gonna go pray for awhile and maybe even go back to bed and sleep this day away..
Cupcake, some women's cycles change after a miscarriage, some do not. My o day never changed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone :) It's so crazy busy around our house now with the twins here! I wouldnt change it for the world. I feel like a million bucks compared to when I was pregnant LOL. I even lost all of my baby weight in the first 3 days and slipped back into my size 6's that I never thought would fit again! 

I had the most amazing vaginal birth possible! Only 5 pushes to deliver 2 beautiful babies. Here are a few pics :) I am sorry that I cant do personals but I did read what is going on... I just cant keep up right now but I wish everyone the very best! I thank you all for the support in this journey.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0205.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0206.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 13









DSC_0216.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG!! What beautiful lil girls!!! You did awesome and back in a size 6!! I am so jealous!! I am a size 12-14!!


----------



## Sis4Us

They Are So Cute!!! U rock Brandy already in your Sz 6 I wish!!! ;)


----------



## cj72

What beauties!! You did a great job Mommy!! Great job on getting back into those jeans!


----------



## Navygrrl

They are beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing pics of them. :) Get lots of rest.


----------



## Mommabrown

Gorgeous Girls!! Glad you are feeling better and back into a size 6!! 

Afm, CD 20 here and still no +opk...so this has been the first month since my TR that I haven't ovulated properly. WTF Ovaries! Anyways....I'm out for sure this month!


----------



## momsbaby

They are so precious congrats again :)

I'm 10dpo and BFN this morning I know its still a little early. But hey even if it is a bust this cycle I still have many more to try well hopefully not to many more. I start back to work Monday after being off for 4wks. I've enjoyed my time off. Take care everyone


----------



## cupcakestoy

What Beauties!!!! Congrats again!
AFM CD 2....with a vengeance! Saline flush next Thursday! Hoping for a quick & successful bfp before Summer!


----------



## stickybean4

Awee. So beautiful Brandy. All those years of hard work finalky paid off. You have your babies in your arms. Glad to hear you are doing so well.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, beautiful girls! I Love their hair! Glad you are feeling better. Must be nice to be in a size 6 after having twins a few days ago. I havent seen a size 6 in years!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone  we are joining the NTNP very soon. Since it was an easy vaginal delivery the doctor said we're fine after 6w check up  

We're not expecting anything to come of it. But if we get another baby naturally then it would be a miracle blessing. 

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## AngienDaniel

They're gorgeous Brandy and I am looking forward to seeing the pictures you are gonna have made.. 
They are so pretty..

CD2 here and moving right along.. I am feeling nice about this cycle. We are gonna try like we have been. I hope I get some left ovary action this cycle.. I am not gonna buy any opks or pregnancy tests this time either, but I am gonna take the progesterone.. I am ready to get my stuff underway. I am feeling good about this cycle.. I haven't felt positive about a cycle in a while.. It feels like it's been much longer than it has, but every cycle seems endless when you are waiting. My first loss was due at the end of January.. I really feel like I have been trying much longer than I have.. Well, my ovulation will be around the 24th or so... I got some plans laid down and I am gonna be praying that God lets this cycle come to full fruition...
Praying for all of us and especially those two little awesome divas of Mrs. Brandy!
I think I would like to have a little girl after-all..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Having tons of trouble with my internet connection tonight.

Brandy, your girls are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats again!

I won't be having another shower, as it's #4.

Haven't been around today as my family took me out for my birthday tonight. I ate SO MUCH. Apparently I have a hungry little boy cuz I'm still hungry now, lol. Overall, 28 isn't bad so far.


----------



## Mommabrown

AngienDaniel said:


> They're gorgeous Brandy and I am looking forward to seeing the pictures you are gonna have made..
> They are so pretty..
> 
> CD2 here and moving right along.. I am feeling nice about this cycle. We are gonna try like we have been. I hope I get some left ovary action this cycle.. I am not gonna buy any opks or pregnancy tests this time either, but I am gonna take the progesterone.. I am ready to get my stuff underway. I am feeling good about this cycle.. I haven't felt positive about a cycle in a while.. It feels like it's been much longer than it has, but every cycle seems endless when you are waiting. My first loss was due at the end of January.. I really feel like I have been trying much longer than I have.. Well, my ovulation will be around the 24th or so... I got some plans laid down and I am gonna be praying that God lets this cycle come to full fruition...
> Praying for all of us and especially those two little awesome divas of Mrs. Brandy!
> I think I would like to have a little girl after-all..

My little 11 month old is so different than her 11 year old sister.Total girlie girl and loves clothes and shopping with me. DH wants another girl and I think a boy would be ok too. But at this point it don't matter as long as they are healthy!


----------



## cj72

10 dpo here. AF should be here Tues? Meds change my lp.


----------



## cj72

Line eye? Opinions please!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140316_083850.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9









NCM_0420.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oooooo! Looks like it faded & came back! I see it, which has got to mean something cause I usually can't see squat on anybody's!!!!


----------



## cj72

I hope so! We'll see if tomorrows is darker than today's!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CJ!!! :happydance: prayers for you and a big ol' BFP!!!!:hugs: can't wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely not line eye


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can see it too!! Fx it is darker tomorrow!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy the girls a perfect !!

Cj not line eye. Something is def there. FX'd for you


----------



## ~Brandy~

I see it Cj!


----------



## AngienDaniel

CD5.. I am gonna ovulate around next Monday or Tuesday. I have plans to stay in bed all of Sunday with my hubby. Saturday night too. Monday is work, but not counting that one out either. I am praying I ovulate from my left side this month so any of you that pray can feel free to ask that on my behalf. I am feeling pretty good about this cycle. I am gonna be taking the progesterone this time and some pineapple.. It sounds like I am not really trying too hard. I want to have a baby this cycle. At first I was nervous cause my hubby's boy was born around the same time a baby would be due from this cycle, so I wasn't sure if he would want to try, but he said that it is o.k. and whatever time God decides to give us a little one, we should be thankful no matter what day it falls on.. I worry about everything.
CJ, I will be checking in after work to see your test.. I don't test but one time anymore cause I see a line on every test and if I don't, then I obsess until I am not really sure if I do or not.. I decided just to start waiting for my period.. I can't handle it anymore. 
We decided that if I am not pregnant before Sept 21st, we are going to have IVF. I will be scheduling and maybe trying to pay in advance until that day. I believe I will be pregnant before then, I just doubt my ability to keep hold of a baby. I have failed so often already.. We will see. 
I am seriously getting tired of ttc though. I just want to have a baby and let go of all this worry and doubt and stress. Would be nice if that were possible. 

How is being Mommy to two at one time Brandy? Are they good sleepers? 

I gotta make the hubs go to bed.. It is 11:30pm and I gotta get up at 5:30..

Night Ladies! Or good morning... Whatever end you're on.. : )


----------



## cj72

Neg frer this morning :(


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: me too cj. I'm sorry.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm sorry Cj :-(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cj & Kuawen, I'm really sorry for BFNs:cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry cj

Angie I hope you're pg with your keeper but sounds like you have a plan in place if not


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry CJ and Kuawen.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry to see bfns! Hugs.


----------



## Kuawen

Thanks ladies. Celebrating St. Patrick's Day the traditional way :drunk: helped me to feel a bit better, but I still just want AF to start and get the next cycle started. We're saving up every penny we can in anticipation of going to a FS in May, to find out what's the hold up. I hope my tubes haven't healed closed or something.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Kuawen, we all know the feeling of *wondering* if the tubes are still open:hugs: hoping you get your bfp before your May RE visit:thumbup:

Brandy, your little girls are just darling! So perfect!! I hope you're resting..as much as you can:haha: Still amazed at how a mommy of twins can get back into her size 6 pants..lol! GREAT JOB!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry about the BFNs ladies! :hugs:

AFM, I am in so much pain. I think the cyst is trying to bust. I have horrible cramps in my lower stomach and horrible pains in my lower back. :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am on cd6. I have until Monday or so before ovulation. My ovaries are going back and forth. One side hurts and then the other.. I am not sure if I will o on my working side. I just have to wait. Today has been a tough day. I am excited for the weekend when me and the hubby are spending some quality time together. I hope I conceive this month. 
I am sorry about everyone's negatives.. I know how it is. 
Brandy, I hope your girlies are keeping you super-busy. I am jealous for sure! Lots of happy prayers for you.
Galvan, I hope your cyst hurries and clears itself up.. Sorry you are in such pain..
Working a lot so I am staying busy..
God bless!


----------



## momsbaby

Hope everyone is doing good. Well I believe AF has started right on time but I have a question. It started this morning and since then I've had just a dime size of brownish blood on my pad and its very little when I wipe. Is it AF or what? This hasn't happened before


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sounds like spotting, moms. First day of AF will be 1st day of blood flow. If you DTD this cycle, it could be implantation bleeding.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I always spotted on day one, then day two had a full blown flow, but like Galvan said, it could also be IB.

Think I'm having thyroid issues again. I have NEVER felt so exhausted and run down in second tri, and I kinda stopped taking my meds a few weeks back. Gonna see if the midwife will order a test and then see if I need meds adjusted, or if I can continue on my current dose.

Ticker changed this morning, and only 12 days to V-Day. Going by fast now!


----------



## momsbaby

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens :)


----------



## cj72

Moms... looks like we're on the same schedule. I had a big temp drop today which means AF will be making her arrival today.


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi your right AF was taking her slow time lol, she's in full force. I was thinking my cycle would be off due to the surgery but she's on time which is a good thing. So on to trying this cycle.


----------



## LLawson

Ok ladies keep your fingers crossed for me. I had a last minute insemination this morning. Last month my O fell on the weekend and I couldnt get in, this month it fell on the only day during the week that the RE is off and he wanted to be the ne to do it because of the problems he had doing the HSG. Well, he left it up to me and said the nurse could attempt it if I wanted. I let her and She had no problem at all. She said some women close up through most of the cycle like I was with the HSG and open up around ovulation for the sperm to come in. So pray this is it for me! The nurse was much nicer than the RE too! i think I know what his problem is now. I saw all these magazines like People magazine hanging on the walls of the room I was in today saying he was the pioneer of insemination, tubal reversals and surrogate mothers. Maybe he just has a complex about himself thinking hes too good at what he does. Thats the impression I get. You can be good at something and have a great bedside manner and be a great doctor but he does not have that bedside manner, making him kind of an a$$.I could use some good news for a change so pray for me please.
Faith how is the IVF process going?
Cupcake how are you now?
Galvan, Ibuprofen was the only thing that helped ease my pain with the cysts but I still hurt so bad. I Loved the few times they gave me the shot to dissolve them cause within a few hours I was back to normal and didnt have to wait it out too long.
Brandy, hows those girls?
Sorry about the BFNs, Ive got my fingers crossed for you all and praying for us all everyday!


----------



## Mommabrown

FX for you LLawson! Hoping you get that :bfp: this month!! 

Have any of you ladies ever hurt on the inside of your Lady bits when you bend over?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Llawson-Cobgrats on your IUI! Fx'd for you! Afm- I'm good! AF left Monday so tomorrow is my Saline sonogram/flush. Hoping its as easy as hsg was! Not doing iui this cycle but ready to give it our best try the old fashioned way LoL Planning iui for April cycle. Working on losing weight.....again *sigh.... doing good tho, 6 pounds gone last week! :)


----------



## cj72

Cd1. Damn.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake- WOW 6lbs in 1 week or did I read that wrong? Either way congrats!

LL- Wouldnt that just chap your doctors ass if the nurse knocked you up? I dont like him from the sounds of him at all in any of the posts you have made. Having 0 bedside manner defeats the purpose of being a great doctor. FX for you that it works out and you get your bfp this cycle.


The babies are doing well :) 9 Days old today. Still trying to get adjusted to doing everything x2 it can be exhausting even with someone here to help you. I am breastfeeding so I have to be present for all feedings. I am producing just barely enough to support 2 babies which is a task all in itself right now. To keep my supply up I have to BF each of the babies and then I hand them off to my husband who does the burping, diaper changes, clothes changes etc. While he is doing that I then start pumping! I am trying to trick my body into making more milk so that I can pump and store as well as supply the babies. A feeding session with pumping and the whole bit takes about 1.5 hours and they eat every 3 hours LOL. So I spend atleast 12 hours a day doing something BF related hah.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Btandy-Sounds exhausting, but like pure heaven! Glad the little ladies are doing well! You read right! Lost 6 pounds in 7 days! Weight watchers & exercise works every time....at least as long as I stick with it LoL. So far, so good!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow Brandy! Sounds tiring, but you're doing an awesome job! Keep it up, Supermom! Also, if you want help in increasing the supply, try Fenugreek. AMAZING stuff.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lawson, fx for a BFP from your IUI!

Cupcake, congrats on the weightloss! I am starting my diet again in 2 weeks.

CJ, :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, wow!!! Sounds exhausting, but like heaven as Cupcake said. Get as much rest as possible. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am gonna be the odd one out and say that it does not sound like heaven Brandy, but exhausting! I don't know how you do it. Makes me sure I don't want two babies; well, I do want two babies, but I don't want the work of two babies. I envy you the precious little ones, but not the work at all! It would be exhausting and takes a special woman to make it through. I am a lazy bag and pray so hard that I don't have to have IVF just so my chance of two is almost non-existent.

CJ, I hear ya with the cycle restart. My right side is hurting mostly this cycle as well, so I will probably be out again before I even get started. 
LLawson, I hope your IUI is a Keeper! Your doctor sounds like the Army doctors here.
Galvan, good luck with your weight loss. You to, Cupcake! 6 lbs in a week sounds awesome!
I am almost on cd8. Gonna spend the weekend trying. 
Good luck everyone and God bless!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks everyone! Cupcake, 6 pounds is awesome! I need to lose weight so badly. This weather is keeping me down! Spring cannot come soon enough!
Brandy all I could think when I read your post was that poor girls boobs! LOL, sorry! That does sound like alot of work. Sounds like you have your own assembly line going. Its great you have a hubby that will help you too! I would do it all with no hesitation though to get my baby! Your girls are just adorable!
I need more prayers! My step brother passed away last night. My neighbors are burying their son tomorrow and his visitation is tonight, I just dont know if I can go and get through it. Im not a strong person at all and a cry baby! It has been a very sad sad week!


----------



## fluterby429

LL congrats on the IUI!!! I had an RE that was so full if himself. I hated that man! 

Cupcake great job on the weight loss. 

Brandy sounds like things are going well :) 

AFM nothing really. 10 more days of BCP


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, great job on the BF:thumbup: It's quite a sacrifice, but so worth it for your girls' health:flower: Can't wait to hear how the fenugreek works:) (if you try it)..my sis had a hard time producing enough milk for her little boy and weaned him early. She's due with another lo in August. I'll have to let her know about it.

Cupcake, yay for the weight loss:thumbup::happydance: That feels so good, doesn't it:happydance: I can't wait to get back home where dh and I can do a weight loss together! I need that accountability. We both need to lose about 15lbs:thumbup:

LLawson, so sad about your news:cry: I will certainly be praying for you. I really hope this IUI works out for you:happydance::hugs:

Cj, I'm sorry for BFN:cry::cry: 

Angie, hoping your ovaries are just playing games and you'll O from the good side:winkwink::hugs:

AFM, tonight will be 8 days of stim meds:thumbup: doing OK with it all...ovaries are being a bit sluggish so they may be bumping my dosage up. We'll see how the blood work comes back this afternoon. Plenty of eggs, just need them to plump up:haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me stalking your thread, I am awaiting my tubal reversal, which will hopefully be July/august this year, then planning on waiting until December before ttc. So positive to see some of your tickers with successful pregnancies after TR :) x


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mumof5, WELCOME!:hugs: How exciting to be trying for baby #7:happydance: Feel free to ask questions about the TR as they come up. :flower:We've got lots of seasoned gals around here:thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome momof5!! I have a 10 yr old son and a 12 yr old daughter. I had my tubal reversal 2 years ago. I have had 2 CPs and 1 MC. We are now saving for IVF. Good luck with your journey. Fx you get a BFP really quick!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Llawson~Prayers sent to you! It's ok to be a cry baby through all that sadness!
Faith~It does feel good to get a good start! Just 40 pounds or so left to go....:/
Mumof5~Welcome!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My lactation specialist put me on fenugreek and milk thistle 3x per day. I started that a few days ago so we will see I hope it helps.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fenugreek did wonders for me when I went back on placement and had to pump to keep Anberlin breastfed. Hope it works for you Brandy!

Welcome Mumof5! I had my TR in September 2013 and BFP in November 2013. Hope your TR baby comes quickly for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well I didn't get to do the Saline flush today. Upon arriving I was informed that it would be $400! I was like um....that's more than an IUI!:growlmad: I asked if they would bill insurance & was told Insurance would not cover it, even after I reminded them that it covered my HSG & Brian's SA. Went ahead with my appt & explained all this to Dr. I asked if I HAD to do this test before we can do an IUI. He said no! He feels like this was 99.9% sure this was NOT ectopic. So the plan is TTC naturally this cycle(with his blessing :happydance: lol) if no luck IUI in April with Femara. If still no luck then I will have a repeat HSG in May, since Ins. covers it. Ugh I don't like the office manager! If it wasn't for my Dr. & nurses being awesome I would not go back, but I am happy that we have a plan in place! :thumbup:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, It's good that you do not have to do that before an IUI.. Hopefully you will conceive before the IUI.. 400 is a little bit. I could probably already be knocked up if I had money to spend.. To bad I don't. : ) 
One more day before my fertile period starts. I know most people say it's 5 days, but I don't usually do but 3... sometimes 4. I should o Monday or Tuesday. I was thinking today that I probably will ovulate from my working side, but that does not mean that I will conceive. I had almost convinced myself that was all I needed. I had to bring myself down to earth again and tell myself that it requires a lot more than just an open tube. 
I will start bd'ing for conception come Saturday late. I try to give my hubby rest periods.
I have to work Monday so I am a little upset about that cause I would like to be able to dtd a few times that day cause my o is usually on cd13 (Tuesday)..I have to do what I have to do though and just pray that Saturday and Sunday and the couple of times on Monday will be enough to get me some double lines. I can only do so much and then the Master has to take care of the rest.
I am praying to be able to try the progesterone. I am praying it works.!!
I am going to start taking it this cycle on April 1st. That will put me at 7dpo.. (probably) I am excited about this cycle. I am ready to figure out if I will be able to do this on my own or if I will need IVF.

It sucks that so much waiting has to come about. I feel like I have been waiting so long. I pray my wait is almost over! I pray a lot of us that are waiting reach our goal soon.

Faith, I pray your eggs get nice and ready and you have so many that you don't know what to do with them. I also pray when it comes time you have some beautifully healthy ones fertilize and implant nice and cozy!!
LLawson. Tears are what washes away the dirt from this life and makes everything new again. There isn't a thing wrong with being a cry-baby. It helps us to appreciate the joy even more when there is sorrow. I am sorry your family has lost so much. I pray you find your joy again soon.


I am feeling good about this cycle. Even if not, I will try to feel good about next cycle...

Brandy, I hope your boobs dont fall off in the pump. JK.. I hope your girlies are eating like champs!!!

WELCOME Mumof5.. I hope times goes by quickly for you as you wait for your surgery!!


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Mumof5!

Cupcake bummer on the dr appointment but at least a plan is in place and that's always positive!

Faith hope the plump those Eggs up!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, plump those eggs up!! Are you doing IVF or IUI? I know I remember you talkng about IVF, but my brain is blank tonight. I am on a work, study, and teach binge so sleep is a luxury I can only afford in 2-3 hour shifts right now. :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie & Flutter! Fx'd for us all!
Angie ~At my appt. Yesterday my Dr. Again instructed me to start progesterone 2 days after O. I wonder if by waiting until 7dpo to start it if it will have time yo be effective? I'm sure your levels increase gradually. May want to clarify with your Dr. On when to start it. Fx'd for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, I'm doing IVF:winkwink:

Angie, praying for your STICKY BFP!! 

Ladies, thanks for the plump egg wishes:haha: I go back tomorrow for another scan..we'll see what they've done over the last 2 days.:thumbup: I'm feeling more of a bloated feeling now and certainly some ovary pains...just not sure if they're painful enough to represent big juicy eggs:wacko: We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, my doctor doesn't want me to start progesterone until after I get a positive pregnancy test. I don't agree so I 'try' to take it a week after I ovulate. Honestly I haven't had a positive test yet, but I don't think waiting until after I get one will do me the slightest bit of good. My doctor actually helps me because I have an 80/20 insurance plan, so she calls in my prescriptions and does not make me come into her office for tests I can't really afford to do. I have to pay for every ultrasound or even just the visit itself. I really appreciate that she helps me because she knows we don't have a lot of money to pay. That means I don't get to do a lot of tests unless I pay my 20% beforehand, but if I have questions or think a certain test will be good for me, I can call and ask her and she doesn't make me come in unless she thinks it is a good idea and worth the cost to me. She is Asian so we have a little trouble communicating, but she makes up for it by being awesomely helpful and considerate.. She is also just an o.b. and not and RE, so she isn't a specialist. I was so blessed that she gave me the prescription at all. There are 0 RE's within two hours from here that take military insurance. I was not going to be able to find a doctor, but luckily she decided to take me as a patient. Blessed Angie. <3
So, I am long-winded today. ha ha..
I am praying to have a good weekend and hoping that we conceive us a little one. It is Friday and I am getting ready to go spend the days with my baby. God bless and have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also, I meant that she makes up for the communication trouble by being helpful.. Not that she makes up for being Asian.


----------



## Kuawen

Well, instead of getting CD1 like I expected yesterday (or today)... I got a BFP!! :happydance: I've made my appt for my first beta tests on Monday and just hoping and praying that it sticks (and that the line gets darker) as time goes on.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Kuawen!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Woohoo Kuawen:happydance: huge congrats:hugs::baby:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

If I remember correctly, I think Brandy was about 20-22 weeks with the twins when I got my BFP, and now I'm 22 weeks and Kuawen has a BFP. Will the next BFP be when she's around 20 weeks? I hope it's sooner than that!


----------



## Kuawen

That's an interesting theory. I hope it's sooner too!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Kuawen!!! Fx for great numbers!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Cupcake, my doctor doesn't want me to start progesterone until after I get a positive pregnancy test. I don't agree so I 'try' to take it a week after I ovulate. Honestly I haven't had a positive test yet, but I don't think waiting until after I get one will do me the slightest bit of good. My doctor actually helps me because I have an 80/20 insurance plan, so she calls in my prescriptions and does not make me come into her office for tests I can't really afford to do. I have to pay for every ultrasound or even just the visit itself. I really appreciate that she helps me because she knows we don't have a lot of money to pay. That means I don't get to do a lot of tests unless I pay my 20% beforehand, but if I have questions or think a certain test will be good for me, I can call and ask her and she doesn't make me come in unless she thinks it is a good idea and worth the cost to me. She is Asian so we have a little trouble communicating, but she makes up for it by being awesomely helpful and considerate.. She is also just an o.b. and not and RE, so she isn't a specialist. I was so blessed that she gave me the prescription at all. There are 0 RE's within two hours from here that take military insurance. I was not going to be able to find a doctor, but luckily she decided to take me as a patient. Blessed Angie. <3
> So, I am long-winded today. ha ha..
> I am praying to have a good weekend and hoping that we conceive us a little one. It is Friday and I am getting ready to go spend the days with my baby. God bless and have a great weekend everyone!

Angie~ I agree with you that waiting for a bfp to start Progesterone, kinda defeats the purpose if that's the issue :) I, too, go to an OB/GYN, but he is Awesome! The closest RE to us is around 2 hours in 3 different directions. Doable, but Super inconvienent & Super Expensive since we pay OOP for most things fertility related :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kuawen said:


> Well, instead of getting CD1 like I expected yesterday (or today)... I got a BFP!! :happydance: I've made my appt for my first beta tests on Monday and just hoping and praying that it sticks (and that the line gets darker) as time goes on.

Congrats!!! Hope this 1 sticks for you!!!!!:happydance::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Everyone!
Congrats Kuawen!
Faith, it sounds like its coming along for you. Ive been having ALOT of bloating and some pain in my left ovary. Im only 3 days past IUI so I hope this is normal.
Cupcake, sounds like its time to start working on that BFP.
Brandi, I hope we dont have to wait 20 weeks for another BFP. LOL
Its going to be nice today and about 58 then turn off cold and snow again.....I dont think this winter will ever end. I told my husband I might be able to have a pool party on my birthday for the first time ever (December) at this rate it will probably be hot come next winter. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Kuwana congrats!!!! Super excited for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey ladies:) had another scan today...eggs are growing..although still a little sluggish so they're upping my stim meds again:( Really praying this does the trick. The nurse says it's looking like trigger shot on Tues., but all depends on the next few days[-o&lt; next scan is Monday:thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm convinced winter will never end, Lawson, and I hope we don't have to wait that long either.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Will probably o from my right side again. blah! Guess I can just have a nice weekend and try again next cycle.
Praying for your eggs Faith.. 
God bless!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats kuawen!


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you, but... it looks like this was another CP... my third one in the past year... we're not going to make ourselves wait any longer... I know my tubes are open; I have no problem getting pregnant, just staying pregnant apparently... going to make some phone calls on Monday and see about getting a doctor that will actually help me instead of making promises to help and then not keeping them when the time comes...


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs:kuawen


----------



## cj72

So sorry Kuawen. Hugs.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Kuawen, But hope since you can get pregnant easily that keeping you pregnant will be an easy fix!

Faith- Fx'd crossed for a huge growth spurt of your eggos!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry


----------



## FaithHopeLove

kuawen, so sorry:cry: I agree! You need some help. Obviously your tubes are open, so time to check...maybe progesterone? Does your hubby have any issues with sperm? I know one TR gal here (several years ago now) kept getting preggers but miscarrying early each time. They narrowed it down to the sperm...morphology, I believe:shrug: I hope you get some answers right away:hugs: Again, sorry for your loss:cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

So, had my appt. this morning. Eggs are getting closer so trigger shot is scheduled for Wed with retrieval on Fri, transfer on Monday:happydance: Eeek! I really pray this works!!! I'll have done 37 injections & 9 blood draws:wacko: won't miss that routine AT ALL:haha:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay!!! Faith so excited for you!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you Faith :hugs: I've never had my progesterone checked but that and a SA is going to be one of the first things we ask for. I'm hoping I can convince them to do the whole shebang (the recurrent miscarriage blood panel testing) but also afraid of just trying to convince them that I've even been pregnant 3 times... doctors are heartless in how they assume their patients are constantly lying to them :cry: I'm praying so hard that whatever is going wrong, it's an easy fix... the TR surgery was hard enough as it was!

Praying for you for your IVF cycle, Faith! Soon you'll be PUPO!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Faith I am so excited for you!! I am doing the jig shaking sticky baby dust at you! 

Kuawen sorry for your loss hun.


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Kuawen!
Faith, Im getting so excited just reading all your posts! I know its alot to go through but if you get a little bundle of joy, you wont regret any moment.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, awesome news! Praying you get your BFP!!! Will you test early?


----------



## stickybean4

So excited for you Faith!!!!
Wishing you all the best...:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith I'm very excited for you  I am following you! I can't wait to hear your success


----------



## fluterby429

Oh my goodness Faith I can't imagine how anxious and excited you must be! I can't wait to see you bfp!!!

Blood draw tomorrow I guess to check the T levels. Then wait on AF. Injections should start by early next week


----------



## momsbaby

Cd 8 looks like I should O on April fools day lol. That would be a neat day to conceive. 

Faith praying all goes well!!!

Baby dust to all


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, FX your T levels are normal this time!

AFM, I have changed my mind again. LOL We will TTC this month after all. Just naturally. I was going to do the HCG diet again, but decided to wait and to go partially Paleo. I am cutting out all sugars and most starches. I will replace suagr with Splenda ( I hate truvia)
I am stopping bread and tortillas, and will only eat at most 1 potato a week and willt ry to make it a sweet potatoe. I am also going to start by low fat mily, we drink whole milk so I am going to try that as well. My DD has went up another size. She is 5' 4-1/4", 12 years old, and is in a size 9 juniors and 8 womens. She is also going to go partial Paleo with me, but not as much because I know she still needs her vitamins and minerals that starches give.

Here are some pics of me, my gorgeous hubby, and our 2 beautiful children!
 



Attached Files:







10152551_1416663198588358_924280729_n.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7









1011775_1416663228588355_1083901072_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6









1978820_1416663255255019_2078652029_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLawson

Galvan, by your pics you dont look old enough to have a 12 year old.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Lawson, you have officially became my favorite person! I had her when I was 23.


----------



## fluterby429

Beautiful pictures Galvan. My daughter is 12 also and she is nearly 5'6 sz 10 shoe and size 10/12 in pants. I've recently changed us all to as much organics as I can especially milk. I had a friend that's daughter started at 9. Her doctor suggested organic and while on it her period stopped and slowed her growth. I'm hoping to help Katelyn. She'll naturally be tall and big boned so to speak bc my husbands mother and sister are as well and she's shaped just like them.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, good luck this cycle:happydance: it's a shame to let a cycle go to waste:haha: You have a beautiful family! And I agree with LLawson, you look so young!:flower: There must be a number of us on this thread with daughters about the same age:) My dd will be 12 in May:thumbup: That's great that she's doing paleo with you. It's always nice to have a buddy when you're trying to make changes:)

Fluter, hope those T levels come back in the right range and you can get started with your injections:) What are you injecting, btw?:haha:

Brandy, how's the BF coming along? I can't imagine what a big job that is! Hopefully you're getting a good routine down:hugs:

Kuawen, how are you feeling?:hugs: 

Thanks, ladies, for cheering me on and for the prayers:hugs: I did have another scan and labs today. The follicles look great! My dr. said my eggs don't look my age:haha: My E2 is still looking good, so not showing a strong risk of OHSS as of right now. I'm still going to take precautions and drink the electrolytes and eat high protein, low carb. I also read that eating salt is good as well. I'm thinking jerky would be high salt, high protein, low carb:thumbup: I'll do hcg trigger tonight and retrieval will be 8:45am Friday:happydance: Still can't believe I'm doing this?!:wacko: Hoping and praying we get a baby out of this:cloud9:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much Faith. I'm hanging in there, with good days and bad. But tomorrow DH and I are going to my doctors office to talk about my MC's and receive the referral for the FS. We're taking this cycle off and hoping to maybe get some answers as to what's going on within the next few months so that the next BFP we get sticks.

My prayers are with you and this process, I hope it is a success for you!


----------



## cj72

So excited for you Faith!! Good luck girl!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, did you do general anesthesia or light sedation (twilight sleep)? I'm doing light sedation and I'm told that I'll likely be asleep, but some women actually stay awake on the sedation and can talk..but totally relaxed and unaware of the procedure?! Eeek! Can't wait for the retrieval to be over:winkwink: 

Then for transfer on Monday they have me take a Valium. Did you do that?

Sorry for the questions; TOTALLY understand if you can't respond. I know your hands are full:cloud9:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Ladies! Faith!!! Oh my Geez! This is all happening SO fast for you! So happy & hope to see a HUGE BFP from you soon! Hope everyone else is hanging in there & has good news to share soon too!

AFM~Well I guess the M/C is still messing with my cycle :/ I usually O on cd13-14...But here I sit, cd 14 with very little EWCM & - Opk. Not really too concerned as we have a good BD streak going ;) I have felt more at peace with TTC this week. As silly as it sounds, I just feel like I will end up with a Keeper out of this whole Journey....Not sure when or if more M/C will happen, but I BELIEVE that we will be blessed with a little one before its over with! Baby dust to us all, & to all a good night!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Faith I think it will be lupron but not positive. 

Cupcake, I believe you'll get your keeper as well :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, SUPER EXCITING!! My RE said to drink Gatorade and to add extra salt to foods.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!! Can't wait for good news, Faith!!

AFM, been MIA cuz my stupid internet has been acting up for two weeks now and completely down for the last week, and despite 3 hours a night troubleshooting with my provider, and running test after test, after test, and changing cables and wires, running ping tests and now replacing the modem, I'm STILL having issues. But at least with the new modem, I'm able to connect through a broadband connection where my old one wouldn't even let me do that. I'm already at least $20 over my data on my phone from accessing email and Facebook. GAH! So frustrated. I'm looking at switching from DSL to Cable internet, and while it's more expensive, if it means my internet works, it's worth it, and my internet company is going to give me the cable modem for FREE for all the trouble I've had to deal with from this, lol.

Anyway, Kes is great, growing like a weed, kicking my ass like it's never been kicked before. His favourite times are 10pm when I'm going to bed and 6am to wake me up. Went back on my thyroid meds after I literally could not function for the day without them and feeling better. Got a 3D ultrasound in two weeks. Weather's starting to warm up so maybe he's on his way after all.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I O between CD 11-18. Sometimes my body just doesn't want to cooperate with me either. Last month I never had a +opk but I O'd somewhere around CD11 or CD12 as my cycle was only 26 days. Give it a little longer you may still O. Hugs


----------



## ~Brandy~

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, did you do general anesthesia or light sedation (twilight sleep)? I'm doing light sedation and I'm told that I'll likely be asleep, but some women actually stay awake on the sedation and can talk..but totally relaxed and unaware of the procedure?! Eeek! Can't wait for the retrieval to be over:winkwink:
> 
> Then for transfer on Monday they have me take a Valium. Did you do that?
> 
> Sorry for the questions; TOTALLY understand if you can't respond. I know your hands are full:cloud9:

Light sedation but I apparently slept through it or don't it. It wasn't bad at all. 


Eek! So for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I am sorry I haven't been on much, I come and go with hopes of TTC with ease. Well my af is three days late and I have been nauseated out this world. I caught a cold and it's been beating me lol. My breast are semi tender but nothing major. I bd my entire ovulation week and I also exercised this entire month, walking a lot. Well today I said I will stop and buy two cheap test, I came home and I took the dollar store test and within secs not a min I seen a line, I thought I was imaging so I walked out the restroom and came back and the test line was there boldly, before one min, I test again and the same. I have a dr appt for next week so I ask that you ladies keep me in your prayer for a successful pregnancy
Thanks 
Mrstruth

Oh yeah and I am 16 dpo 


Brandy your twins are adorable, just adorable 

Good luck faith I have my fingers crossed for you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats Shay!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> COngrats Shay!!!

Thanks Galvan I am so nervous


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Uhhh yeah, no questioning those lines. Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats t!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Mrs. Truth! Great lines!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies! Can anyone tell me how I can add multiple signatures and post to my signature it's not allowing me to add the ticker and my journal


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Use the codes, mrstruth.
To link your j... Want To Call It[/*url]
Without the stars.


----------



## Navygrrl

Wow those are some beautiful lines! Congrats and a H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## momsbaby

CONTRATS mrst your in my prayers!!!! :) :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just wanted to share! LoL FINALLY got a +opk today, making O day cd16 which is 2-3 days late, but better late than never! Scoot over Mrs.Truth, I hope to be your bump buddy!!! :) :) :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GET BUSY CUPCAKES!!!! We need more babies in here!


----------



## Mrstruth

Yahh Cupcake I hope to be your bump buddy as well :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

OMG I'm soo excited for you Shay!!!


----------



## stickybean4

Huge congrats Mrs T.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, it's still such a shocker to me because I was staring my TTC plans and birth control. I am still at the nervous watching every movement or everything stage. I have to call back today and see when I come in for beta but my actual appt is next week


----------



## stickybean4

Thinking of you today Faith. Hope everything goes smoothly. :) : )


----------



## cupcakestoy

Girl, I couldn't wait til next week! lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Shay! Yay!!! Hope this FINALLY your stick BFP:hugs: Congrats:thumbup:

Cupcake, hooray for a +opk:happydance: hope it's a successful cycle:hugs:

Fluter, I'll be interest to hear how the lupron goes for you. My injections were in the front of my thigh...I think Brandy's were in the belly. The injections in my thigh were a little more painful than the injections in the belly. Didn't even feel the needle going into my belly...and even in the thigh wasn't bad by any means...just a little sting. I did have an itchy little welt for about 15 min after injection. Good luck!!:happydance::hugs:

Well, retrieval is done and I'm back at the hotel resting. Everything went smoothly..although having a considerable amount of pain in my left ovary area:wacko: They said to take extra-strength Tylenol for pain:thumbup:
They retrieved 10 eggs...they consider that good for my age. They want at least 3, but 7 is average for my age. Brandy, I know you had a whole basket full of them:thumbup: I'm hoping mine are good and strong and can hang on through the next steps:flower: The dr. will call tomorrow with an update. I'll keep you guys posted:thumbup: Thanks for all the encouragement. :kiss:

So, now to drink lots of Vitamin Water and protein:winkwink:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome Faith!!! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

10 eggs sounds great to me! I hope they all fertilize and grow into Grade A embryos!! I'm so excited for you!!

We just booked a hotel for Myrtle Beach for Spring Break. Normally I don't wait so long to book, but we had a last minute change of plans due to exH. Meh to that, but I'm excited about going to the beach.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay! Faith surely you'll get some keepers out of 10

I'm so jealous of you Navy!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Shay I accidentally hit unsubscribe to your journal and now I can't get your link to work to fix it :-/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fingers crossed and :babydust: Faith!!! Maybe some triplets next in here?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow 10 eggs Faith, that is awesome!! You will be PUPO as of Monday!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks girls:) I'm just PRAYING this works:happydance: Hubby and I know it's ultimately up to God so we have a peace either way:flower: 
The bloating is setting in now..ugh. No pain..no gain..right?:winkwink:

Navy, hope your trip to Myrtle Beach is relaxing:hugs: sometimes last minute trips work out better in the end:)

Brandi, I'd gladly take triplets, but with the study I'm doing, they'll only transfer a max of 2 embryos. We'll freeze any that remain and our dr's policy is 3..so future FET would be 3.

Fluter, meant to mention earlier...the first 3 days of lupron gave me a terrible headache! Sooo glad it only lasted 3 days:thumbup: Maybe you won't have any issues, but if you get headaches right off the bat, hopefully it's short lived:thumbup:

LLawson, how are you feeling?? Any symptom spotting going on yet?:happydance:

Shay, hope you've got nice big betas:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith 10 is fantastic! I saw many younger girls on other threads not respond that well. I can't wait to hear you're next report


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to add it's bittersweet having alot of extras frozen faith. Since we got a BFP on the first try I can't bring myself to let them dispose of any of the extras... Maybe in time I dunno. I feel sad at the thought


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies how are you well I am 4w2d and my beta is 987 

Faith that is awesome!! Ten eggs, WoW


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow Mrs.T!!!! That's an great start!!!! Hope this is your thb!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Shay!!!!! Those are great numbers!!!! 
Faith, I am so excited for you and your husband! You will be PUPO on Monday!!!! :happydance:
I hope and pray everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Mrs. T!!! Woo Hoo!!!

Whoop Whoop Cupcake!!! Get to DTD hun!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you ladies, I am excited and can not wait to see the rest of this journey because I have faith that it will be a good one! I am shocked at my numbers last summer my numbers were 124 or 134 so when they said 987 I was in total shock, just praying they continue to double


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Shay, those are GREAT numbers:happydance: things are looking good for you:thumbup::hugs:

Brandy, how many eggs did you freeze? The nice thing is..they're not getting any older, so if you do a FET in 3 years, you'll have good eggs:thumbup: I agree, dh and I felt the same about anything that fertilizes and makes it to freezing..we HAVE to use them..can't throw any away. The paperwork I had to read and sign regarding embryos states that if we agree to not freeze any leftover embryos that the clinic can "dispose of them or use them for scientific research"..um, no thanks! 
Anyway, we'll see what happens. You were very blessed to get 2 healthy babies on your first try. It seems like more times than not, it takes multiple attempts:( But I know it's up to God.

So, hubby has my phone today...he's doing an art show this weekend in West Palm Beach and has to run credit cards through my phone. He has a newer Droid than I do and it isn't compatible with our processing device.
SO, the embryologist called MY phone with an update and left a message. It makes no sense to dh...so he relayed best he could to me over the phone "6 fertilized naturally and something, something, something, and our transfer is 9am Monday" Grrrr...lol. So, not sure if they'll update again tomorrow or just fill us in on Monday:shrug: Not much I can do at this point anyway:flower: I might try to call my IVF nurse and see what she can tell me:winkwink:


----------



## GalvanBaby

6 fertilized is awesome!!! Fx for 6 embies still Monday!


----------



## fluterby429

This thread is so full of good news lately!!! I'm hoping it rubs off on me too lol

Faith I'd call, because I'm not good at waiting. 

Cupcake FX'd for you this cycle and Galvan!!!

Shay that is an amazing number!!! I'm so happy for you

I got my testosterone results today from the lab. My Free T is <.15 and Total is 33!!! My last total was 53. Needed to be 45 or less so we are just waiting on AF at this point.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Awesome news from everyone lately!!! Makes me soooo excited!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Faith!! 6 embies!!!!!!!I dunno how i missed all the excitement earlier! 

Mrs.T Wooo hoooo! Those are fab numbers!!! 

Flutter Fx for you. Those are great numbers!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, yay for good numbers:happydance: come on AF!! When is she due?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow, MommaB, I can't believe your baby girl is almost 1!!!! Is she walking yet?


----------



## fluterby429

I stopped birth control. My last pill was Wed night. I didn't finish out the pack. The last pill would've been taken today so it really is just waiting. I think maybe by Tuesday


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wow can't believe I forgot about this thread. Just wanted to pop in to give some extra encouragement to you still ttc. I had my TR back in May 2011. Back then I was on these boards faithfully waiting for my turn. I tried charting, opks, baking soda, baby aspirin, royal jelly, those pills that's supposed to make you produce more eggs, :wacko: can't remember the name right now, lol. I was determined for over a year. I still kept track of my cycle and just was in tune with when I was ovulating but more or less NTNP when it finally happened. 

Took us 2 1/2 yrs but I finally fell pregnant:happydance: DH and I are expecting a baby boy due June 26!!

Just thought I would share that with my fellow TR girls. Those who have been trying for a long time and those who just recently had the procedure done. For me, I just had to be patient and let it happen when it was willed to. 

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats babyluv!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks and congrats to you too Brandi!!!:flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks everyone!! I go back for more betas on Monday but I won't have my count until Tues or Wed!!

Mybabyluv congrats to you and your hubby this is also my second year!! 

Faith I am soo excited for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mybabyluv3, HUGE congrats on the BFP:happydance: Hope it's an easy pregnancy for you:hugs:

MrsT, can't wait to hear how your next betas go. I'm sure they'll be great!!:hugs:


----------



## cj72

Congrats to all those bfps! 6 embies Faith! Amazing news all around!


----------



## anjie27

Well I was told after the surgery my cycles could be irregular the first three months afterwards and the fact that I took bcp for 10 days after this cycle started then the break through bleeding but I still started the opk early just in case I ovulated early like I did the day before they surgery. They looked like they were starting to get some color but then when I tested today at my regular time it was lighter then normal so I waited another 4 hours and tested again and the same. I am just glad that I ordered some more clinicalguard ovulation strips and since this time I am actually ttc instead of seeing when I ovulate for the surgery I got the pack that came with 25 ovulation test strips and 5 pregnancy test strips. I am also going to be going Monday to get some more Clear Blue Easy Digital ovulation tests because I know I probably wont get the ones I ordered in time and I want to make sure I have something to use instead of going stir crazy. I just wish that I didn't take the bcp and got a second opinion before starting the bcp because other wise I don't think my cycle would be going all crazy right now. Anyways I hope in the next few days the color will start gettting darker instead of getting lighter like it did today. ok end of rant.


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats mybabyluv. Those are great numbers Mrs T.

Sorry I missed alot of personals. I hope everyone is well. Im still in bit of shock. I tested this morning at 13 dpo, and got a BFP!!!! I have a good feeling about this one. I sure hope so dont think I could handle another loss. Plus with my age, time is not on my side. Feeling really blessed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

18 faith.


----------



## Mrstruth

stickybean4 said:


> Congrats mybabyluv. Those are great numbers Mrs T.
> 
> Sorry I missed alot of personals. I hope everyone is well. Im still in bit of shock. I tested this morning at 13 dpo, and got a BFP!!!! I have a good feeling about this one. I sure hope so dont think I could handle another loss. Plus with my age, time is not on my side. Feeling really blessed.

Thanks Stickybean and I understand the feeling, I have an awesome feeling about baby B (a name we gave our bundle ) I am just gassy (tmi) but I heard that this was a normal feelings. Congrats to you Sticky :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLawson

Congrats everyone, Im trying to catch up on everyones posts! These last few weeks around here have been crazy!
Faith, Im so excited for you! Thats alot of eggs. When I did IVF I didnt make it to that point. They had to stop it because I produced too many follicles which they later thought was just cysts.... So I probably could have continued. I only had enough money for the reversal after that. The IVF was going to be twice as much. 
I am 10dpo no symptoms except PMS stuff! I did an FRER test today and it was a BFN. Ive been super grouchy which I used to be all the time right before my period but its been awhile since Ive been this bad. Ive been biting everyones head off. LOL no spotting or anything. Just sore boobs, bloating and backache which is always PMS symptoms for me so I dont think Im pregnant. I should start in a few days. I didnt have as much ovulation pain this time on the clomid like I have been so I thought that was strange. I was still having alot of pressure and bloating from the IUI so I dont know if maybe it didnt feel as bad cause I was having other pains or what?
I finally got to text with my son today after 19 days with no contact at all. Hes in California doing some dessert training and they took their phones the last 19 days. He wont be back in Texas for another week or so. I usually get to talk to him every Sunday if hes not in training when hes back on base and he texts me when hes bored. LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG The babies are exploding in here now!!! Congrats stickybean!!!

Can't wait for more bfp announcements! This is the year ladies!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their :bfp:

This thread is jumping with great news!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on all the BFP's!!! It's awesome!!

Lawson glad you got to here from your boy. :)


----------



## momsbaby

Wow god has blessed so many, congrats to all the BFP's. My opk's are getting darker. I should O within the next couple days. Praying I catch the eggy this time around!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Congrats Sticky! Really hoping that all the bfp's are contagious!!! Afm- lots of bd-ing here! Going to start my Progesterone tomorrow. Praying for a Miracle!!!! Keep the good vibes flowing girls!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> Well I was told after the surgery my cycles could be irregular the first three months afterwards and the fact that I took bcp for 10 days after this cycle started then the break through bleeding but I still started the opk early just in case I ovulated early like I did the day before they surgery. They looked like they were starting to get some color but then when I tested today at my regular time it was lighter then normal so I waited another 4 hours and tested again and the same. I am just glad that I ordered some more clinicalguard ovulation strips and since this time I am actually ttc instead of seeing when I ovulate for the surgery I got the pack that came with 25 ovulation test strips and 5 pregnancy test strips. I am also going to be going Monday to get some more Clear Blue Easy Digital ovulation tests because I know I probably wont get the ones I ordered in time and I want to make sure I have something to use instead of going stir crazy. I just wish that I didn't take the bcp and got a second opinion before starting the bcp because other wise I don't think my cycle would be going all crazy right now. Anyways I hope in the next few days the color will start gettting darker instead of getting lighter like it did today. ok end of rant.

Welcome! I am confused as to why you took the bcp? Anyways, good luck on catching your surge! I always catch mine around 2-3pm. Usually start testing around cd10. Hope your Journey is a short one :) Baby dust to you!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stickybean4

Hope you caught that eggie Cupcake. We can all be bump buddies. 

Hows the girls Brandy? I know you must be so busy but so happy.

Thinking of you this morning Faith. 

Sending lots of positive vibes out to everyone. I started my journey 7 years ago. I cant believe I am getting another chance at this.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck to you gals trying to catch the egg in the next few days. Hoping we see some Easter BFP's!

I started cramping and spotting this morning. So idk if I should call the doctor and day CD1 or wait


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, my RE said CD1 is full flow.


----------



## anjie27

cupcakestoy said:


> anjie27 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was told after the surgery my cycles could be irregular the first three months afterwards and the fact that I took bcp for 10 days after this cycle started then the break through bleeding but I still started the opk early just in case I ovulated early like I did the day before they surgery. They looked like they were starting to get some color but then when I tested today at my regular time it was lighter then normal so I waited another 4 hours and tested again and the same. I am just glad that I ordered some more clinicalguard ovulation strips and since this time I am actually ttc instead of seeing when I ovulate for the surgery I got the pack that came with 25 ovulation test strips and 5 pregnancy test strips. I am also going to be going Monday to get some more Clear Blue Easy Digital ovulation tests because I know I probably wont get the ones I ordered in time and I want to make sure I have something to use instead of going stir crazy. I just wish that I didn't take the bcp and got a second opinion before starting the bcp because other wise I don't think my cycle would be going all crazy right now. Anyways I hope in the next few days the color will start gettting darker instead of getting lighter like it did today. ok end of rant.
> 
> Welcome! I am confused as to why you took the bcp? Anyways, good luck on catching your surge! I always catch mine around 2-3pm. Usually start testing around cd10. Hope your Journey is a short one :) Baby dust to you!!!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

My new ob said I should wait and get on bcp until I had my papsmear in May and I think he took advantage that I was still on tyenol 3 and not in the right mind to make that decision so I trusted the new ob and started taking it well it made me dizzy to the point I could barely stand and I couldn't keep anything down and after talking to him again with a clear mind he was like are you sure you want to ttc another baby I said yes and told him about the side effects his response you will get used to it. Mine to myself is no I will not so I stopped taking it that day and haven't taken it since and started opk so I can see when I am ovulating and I already talked to the doctor who did the surgery and he said it was fine ttc and I shouldn't have to wait until my papsmear in May. I also decided since this ob thinks he can trick me since hes not so happy with me and dh ttc I have already found a new ob made an appointment to meet him before I am pregnant so that I can get a feel for what he is like.


----------



## fluterby429

Anjie that sounds really off. Glad you changed OB's and hopefully he'll be more on the up and up 

Galvan, I went ahead and called because idk how much more it will pick up because my last period was so light and when I take BCP I almost have no period. I have an appointment tomorrow morning for base line u/s and meds


----------



## fluterby429

Faith I'm thinking about you today. Hope all went well


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, glad AF showed up:happydance: 

Thanks for thinking of me:hugs: All went really well with the transfer:happydance: they put in 2..both grade A, 8 cell which embryologist said was really good. :thumbup: so now the wait begins:wacko: the remaing 4 were a 7 cell, 6 cell, and 2 5's..they consider 6-8 good for 3day. They'll see if the 5's catch up and then decide what to freeze on day 5 or 6 :flower:


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjie27 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was told after the surgery my cycles could be irregular the first three months afterwards and the fact that I took bcp for 10 days after this cycle started then the break through bleeding but I still started the opk early just in case I ovulated early like I did the day before they surgery. They looked like they were starting to get some color but then when I tested today at my regular time it was lighter then normal so I waited another 4 hours and tested again and the same. I am just glad that I ordered some more clinicalguard ovulation strips and since this time I am actually ttc instead of seeing when I ovulate for the surgery I got the pack that came with 25 ovulation test strips and 5 pregnancy test strips. I am also going to be going Monday to get some more Clear Blue Easy Digital ovulation tests because I know I probably wont get the ones I ordered in time and I want to make sure I have something to use instead of going stir crazy. I just wish that I didn't take the bcp and got a second opinion before starting the bcp because other wise I don't think my cycle would be going all crazy right now. Anyways I hope in the next few days the color will start gettting darker instead of getting lighter like it did today. ok end of rant.
> 
> Welcome! I am confused as to why you took the bcp? Anyways, good luck on catching your surge! I always catch mine around 2-3pm. Usually start testing around cd10. Hope your Journey is a short one :) Baby dust to you!!!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> My new ob said I should wait and get on bcp until I had my papsmear in May and I think he took advantage that I was still on tyenol 3 and not in the right mind to make that decision so I trusted the new ob and started taking it well it made me dizzy to the point I could barely stand and I couldn't keep anything down and after talking to him again with a clear mind he was like are you sure you want to ttc another baby I said yes and told him about the side effects his response you will get used to it. Mine to myself is no I will not so I stopped taking it that day and haven't taken it since and started opk so I can see when I am ovulating and I already talked to the doctor who did the surgery and he said it was fine ttc and I shouldn't have to wait until my papsmear in May. I also decided since this ob thinks he can trick me since hes not so happy with me and dh ttc I have already found a new ob made an appointment to meet him before I am pregnant so that I can get a feel for what he is like.Click to expand...

Ahhh...Ok. Good call in switching Obs! As far as O day, the bcp may mess with your cycles, plus TR can alter 1st few also, so I guess you just need to keep doing Opks & watching for EWCM. I would bd at least 2-3 times a week tho, just in case you miss a + Opk. Good luck!


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Fluter, glad AF showed up:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me:hugs: All went really well with the transfer:happydance: they put in 2..both grade A, 8 cell which embryologist said was really good. :thumbup: so now the wait begins:wacko: the remaing 4 were a 7 cell, 6 cell, and 2 5's..they consider 6-8 good for 3day. They'll see if the 5's catch up and then decide what to freeze on day 5 or 6 :flower:

Look forward to seeing your BFP soon!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Any Beta updates from our newly pregnant mommas?


----------



## stickybean4

I go in this afternoon for bloods. I have to wait two days for results though.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? My Ovufriend app has calculated an ovulation date but FF has not. But it's ok, I will just wait for af and start over next month and hopefully it will be better. I am trying not to get frustrated and upset with this. TTC is suppose to be fun and enjoyable but with all of the test and supplements it can get a bit overwhelming so I am going to take a deep breath and regroup because it't not that serious as I am beginning to make it. I really appreciate all of you ladies, the your support and understanding is really great.


----------



## Navygrrl

FaithHopeLove said:


> Fluter, glad AF showed up:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me:hugs: All went really well with the transfer:happydance: they put in 2..both grade A, 8 cell which embryologist said was really good. :thumbup: so now the wait begins:wacko: the remaing 4 were a 7 cell, 6 cell, and 2 5's..they consider 6-8 good for 3day. They'll see if the 5's catch up and then decide what to freeze on day 5 or 6 :flower:

Yay! Sounds awesome! You are now officially PUPO!!!!


----------



## anjie27

cupcakestoy said:


> anjie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcakestoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjie27 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was told after the surgery my cycles could be irregular the first three months afterwards and the fact that I took bcp for 10 days after this cycle started then the break through bleeding but I still started the opk early just in case I ovulated early like I did the day before they surgery. They looked like they were starting to get some color but then when I tested today at my regular time it was lighter then normal so I waited another 4 hours and tested again and the same. I am just glad that I ordered some more clinicalguard ovulation strips and since this time I am actually ttc instead of seeing when I ovulate for the surgery I got the pack that came with 25 ovulation test strips and 5 pregnancy test strips. I am also going to be going Monday to get some more Clear Blue Easy Digital ovulation tests because I know I probably wont get the ones I ordered in time and I want to make sure I have something to use instead of going stir crazy. I just wish that I didn't take the bcp and got a second opinion before starting the bcp because other wise I don't think my cycle would be going all crazy right now. Anyways I hope in the next few days the color will start gettting darker instead of getting lighter like it did today. ok end of rant.
> 
> Welcome! I am confused as to why you took the bcp? Anyways, good luck on catching your surge! I always catch mine around 2-3pm. Usually start testing around cd10. Hope your Journey is a short one :) Baby dust to you!!!!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> My new ob said I should wait and get on bcp until I had my papsmear in May and I think he took advantage that I was still on tyenol 3 and not in the right mind to make that decision so I trusted the new ob and started taking it well it made me dizzy to the point I could barely stand and I couldn't keep anything down and after talking to him again with a clear mind he was like are you sure you want to ttc another baby I said yes and told him about the side effects his response you will get used to it. Mine to myself is no I will not so I stopped taking it that day and haven't taken it since and started opk so I can see when I am ovulating and I already talked to the doctor who did the surgery and he said it was fine ttc and I shouldn't have to wait until my papsmear in May. I also decided since this ob thinks he can trick me since hes not so happy with me and dh ttc I have already found a new ob made an appointment to meet him before I am pregnant so that I can get a feel for what he is like.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh...Ok. Good call in switching Obs! As far as O day, the bcp may mess with your cycles, plus TR can alter 1st few also, so I guess you just need to keep doing Opks & watching for EWCM. I would bd at least 2-3 times a week tho, just in case you miss a + Opk. Good luck!Click to expand...

Well since I didn't get the money I was expecting today it should be in the bank by tomorrow so I will get the digital ovulation tests tomorrow and should be fine because yesterday it was barely starting to get color again so I should be good on that front and yes I agree with the bd at least ever 2-3 a week so in case I miss it while either waiting for the money to get in the bank or for the cheapies I ordered to get here.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith- Congrats on PUPO! It's so exciting. Whens your OTD? Are you going to home test early? 

Pardon me if I missed if you told us this or not... did you trigger with HCG? So will you test the trigger out?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Super exciting Faith! ! The embies are a great grade!! Can't wait to see your BFP! 

Will you test out the trigger?


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Super exciting Faith! ! The embies are a great grade!! Can't wait to see your BFP!
> 
> Will you test out the trigger?

I'm such a POAS addict I had to test mine all the way out.

Can't to see the bfp

Congrats to all the new bfps. Fx and good luck to those in your 2ww ;-) 

Did I totally miss an update from Angie?


----------



## fluterby429

Well they threw me for a $305 curve ball at my appointment. That pissed me off. I have no idea how much this array of meds is going to cost today. On the upside my right ovary has 4 follicles and left has one so I'm in good shape there. Femera pills start Thur and Gonal-F injections start Saturday. U/S on the 12th with trigger hcg if all goes well and then IUI will be 14th. Blood hcg check on the 28th (day before my bday so I'm hoping for a present )


----------



## momsbaby

CD15 and still no positive opk. I've gotten 4 flashing smiley faces hoping I O soon.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy & Galvan, I did HCG trigger on 3/26. So today is day 6 with trigger. I HAVE been doing hpts to test out the trigger...dr thinks 10 days, but I'll continue testing each day until a neg test:thumbup: Official test date with bloodwork is 4/15.

Fluter, praying this works for you on the first round! TTC can be sooo expensive:hugs:

Momsbaby, hoping you get that +opk SOON!:hugs:

Sticky, hoping for good numbers for you tomorrow:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## anjie27

Finally got the money I was waiting for now need to wait four hours before I can test lol I am hoping my lh is going up or close to being positive and I am planning on bd tonight and every other day until the positive opk. Also today is the second day I have had no break through bleeding yay!!!! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

I'm about to blow up. I'm so upset. These meds are $575. I still have to pay $198 u/a fee then $400 for the IUI. We were originally quoted $400 IUI, $198 u/s and $298 in meds. I've already spent just about that much today and still have $600 to go. I want to send him an unpleasant email but I'd be worried he'd botch my IUI or something. I had to take the $ out of the IVF fund. I'm just beside myself. I don't understand why this is so difficult for me. $871 spent just today! He quoted me $700-800 total.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The meds are ridiculous expensive, Flutter. 

Fx you see a reappearing line after the negative, Faith! !


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Flutter, I would be upset too!!! I mean I can understand being off a little bit, but Geez! Hope its worth all your frustration with a big BFP tho!!!

Moms- I hated the CB digi advanced :( only used them 1 cycle, but got like 7 or flashing smileys, never a solid one. But I did test with the regular cb digi & got a positive on those that cycle? So who knows? I do hope you get your + soon!!! 

Faith excited to see your tests fade away, then return with 2 pink lines for real!!!

Anji-Did you get your +opk today?

Impatiently waiting on good numbers from Sticky & Mrs. T!!!! LOL


AFM-Trucking along at 4dpoish here. Nothing new to report, except I'm SOOOOO Happy to have the rest of the week off!!!! Taking DS out for his 13th B-day lunch & gift shopping tomorrow, sad to see my "baby" is a teenager, but proud of the young man I'm raising!!!!


----------



## anjie27

cupcakestoy said:


> Wow! Flutter, I would be upset too!!! I mean I can understand being off a little bit, but Geez! Hope its worth all your frustration with a big BFP tho!!!
> 
> Moms- I hated the CB digi advanced :( only used them 1 cycle, but got like 7 or flashing smileys, never a solid one. But I did test with the regular cb digi & got a positive on those that cycle? So who knows? I do hope you get your + soon!!!
> 
> Faith excited to see your tests fade away, then return with 2 pink lines for real!!!
> 
> Anji-Did you get your +opk today?
> 
> Impatiently waiting on good numbers from Sticky & Mrs. T!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> AFM-Trucking along at 4dpoish here. Nothing new to report, except I'm SOOOOO Happy to have the rest of the week off!!!! Taking DS out for his 13th B-day lunch & gift shopping tomorrow, sad to see my "baby" is a teenager, but proud of the young man I'm raising!!!!

No its not positive yet on CD 15 it was barely getting color again after going down on CD 14 and now Cd 16 it is starting to get darker but isnt there yet.


----------



## fluterby429

So $871 spent today with about. $800 left to go and my 14 yr old son takes two of my Femera pills today thinking it was his antibiotics that's I filled today as well. He's going to have high T levels as a result for a couple days and I'll have to get two more pills. Grrr


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh no!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh No flutter! I hope it only gets better for you from here on out! 

Faith. . .OMG I am so anxious for you! I dunno how you are so calm I'd be on pins and needles! That is great for grade A embies! I have my Fx, my legs crossed, and any other body part I can cross for you!!!

Afm, Emma will be 1 year old in a week! Can you ladies believe it!!! Now dead hard TTC TR baby#2 and have honestly decided we want 6 kids!!!Kill me now! hahaha


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Flutter! I hope this cycle ends great!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, sounds like you are having days like mine. It never seems easy to me! I wish you lots of luck! 
Faith, Im so excited for you! Everything is moving along so quick!
Cupcake, Im glad to see you in such a good mood! 
AFM, Im working on my mood. LOL, Im on cycle day 30 (2) BFNs with the FRER. Its 14 days past the IUI so I think if I were pregnant I would have got a positive by now. Ive felt like I was going to start for several days now so thats aggravating. If AF is coming, I wish she would just come on! This waiting and having premenstrual symptoms is driving me insane! My temp dropped from 98.3 to 98.1 today so maybe something will happen soon. Sorry Im so grouchy today, thats just the PMS in full force! I get so mean! LOL.
I hope everyone has a great day! On a better note, we hit 70 yesterday and are supposed to a few more days this week but with rain. As long as its not freezing Im good!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Llawson-i think I'm in a good mood cause winter is over & did I mention I'm off work the rest of the week??? Lmbo. Sorry iui didn't work, but hang in there!


----------



## fluterby429

Lawson I hate to hear your IUI didn't work ( although you're not really out yet) 

I was in the worst mood yesterday. The doctor called an entire new script in. I guess I'm not picking it up bc that's almost another $100 and I only need two pills. this is so screwed up


----------



## momsbaby

Another stinking flashing smiley but the line is darker this morn so maybe I'll O very soon.

Cupcake I dont know if I'll continue to use CB digital after these are gone. Unless I'm just Oing late


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-They drove me crazy!!! I was ready to shoot the smiley face. Never had more than 1 + ok in a cycle & pretty regular O day, usually cd13-14 unless on femara & this cycle after m/c. I'm faithful to the regular cb digis. Line judging freaks me out lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Thats crazy high for femara! Is that with insurance? Mine was like $12.00. ..


----------



## fluterby429

I don't have insurance. Femera was $176 the generic letrizol was $76. 

The clear blue digi was a waste in my opinion. I took one and it was high the next was peak so the rest of the box was a waste because you can't use the reader after that point. I'd rather buy the wondfo online and just read the lines and save $


----------



## cupcakestoy

O. Okay, didn't know cash price of it. I wasted a whole box of advanced cb digis. When I use the reg. Cb digits on average I use 3-4 a cycle. The box lasts me 4-5 cycles...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flutter the pharmacist will let you just purchase the 2 pills from the prescription


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith I assume that you took a dose of 10k HCG. Mine came out after just a few days but some people up to 10 days. Sometimes the line never goes away... Might just fade and then begin to darken again. Fx


----------



## momsbaby

I have no idea when I usually O since I stopped test when I found out my tube were blocked. Now that I can ttc again I'm having to start all over. I'm CD16 and still getting them darn flashing smilies. It's starting to aggregate me. Really hoping I O late and haven't missed it. I won't be buying the advanced cb digis again.


----------



## fluterby429

Hopefully it'll be soon. Yeah I'll never buy those again either. What a waste of $ IMO


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, tbh I didn't even look at the dosage! But today is 8 days since injection and the line is REALLY faint. I'll test again the morning, but assuming it will be stark white!
Eeek! So now it comes down to the moment of truth...did it work or not. Makes me really nervous;) Not sure if I'll have MORE anxiety testing everyday or just waiting..hmmm


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I would have anxiety either way. LOL
Im on cycle day 31 and my temp went back up a degree to 98.2? This stuff is going to drive me insane!


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandy, tbh I didn't even look at the dosage! But today is 8 days since injection and the line is REALLY faint. I'll test again the morning, but assuming it will be stark white!
> Eeek! So now it comes down to the moment of truth...did it work or not. Makes me really nervous;) Not sure if I'll have MORE anxiety testing everyday or just waiting..hmmm

 How exciting!!! I personally couldn't help myself to test often if I was in your shoes!!!! Hope your line gets dark again soon!!!!



LLawson said:


> Faith, I would have anxiety either way. LOL
> Im on cycle day 31 and my temp went back up a degree to 98.2? This stuff is going to drive me insane!

 Hang in there L! I feel like I'm going insane with you & I don't have anything to be that excited about! Just in a funk today, kinda feel like I'm pms-ing, but shouldn't be due for 5-6 more days, unless this cycle is completely off...Ugh Oh well, what will be will be I guess. Btw our sunshine is missing today, rain, rain & storms til the weekend....:cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, OMG this is super exciting!!! I can't wait to see your test in a few days!!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake we have the rain too! It makes my mood much worse when its raining! At least its warm still and I hooked all my pool stuff up last night so I could fill the rest up with free water from all this rain. LOL its still supposed to get down to the 40,s for the high next week... Im dreading that. Ive never been so ready for summer in all my life.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Llawson, did you test again? :happydance:

Cupcake, we drove through your beautiful state of TN yesterday:thumbup: We loved it and wished we could have seen some of the sights! We're headed home from FL and usually take I-10 across, but had to make a delivery in MO, so took a different route. Storms are bad today in MO so spending an extra night at our hotel and then on to St. Louis tomorrow.

So, as for testing, I will probably just continue to POAS each morning. It's not like I can change the outcome by waiting. I'm going to call the embryologist today and see how many embryos made it to freezing. They were going to let me know yesterday or today and since i haven't heard anything yet...I'll call them;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I am on CD12 I believe. I had horrible O cramps the other day, but am not sure if I Oed or not. We are BDing every other day. We decided to make a point to BD every other day from CD7-CD20. I have been sick, but made sure we BDed anyway. LOL As for super exciting news! We are moving to the border!!! :happydance: We found a house that has the option to purchase after a year. We got it. I am so excited. It needs some cosmetic work, but is awesome. 3 bedrooms/ 3 baths living room, dinigroom, good size kitchen, rec room. Oh, and the rooms are not crackerbox size like in monterrey. We actually have a normal sized living room and dining room. Our room has 15 ft cielings too!! We will be painting it and doing work on it, so I will post before and after pics. We are in monterrey packing today and tomorrow. So, I won't be on much this weekend.


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I did test again but its negative. All I have left aRe the Cheap ones. I used the FRERs already and Im too cheap to go back out and get any cause I really feel like Im going to start.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Galvan

Faith hope you have several saved just incase :)

We have the rain here too.. Yuck. Started Femera today. I'm going to ask the pharmacist to sell me two pills like Brandy suggested.


----------



## anjie27

Yesterday I didn't get a pos opk yet but what news I got wasn't great at all on the way home dh and I were talking about when we should check the mail when his phone rang it was my son with aspergers school calling to tell us a little bit ago that his teacher collapsed and passed out so they called an ambulance and I am sorry to say that she didn't make it so I had to have dh tell ds because over the last two years that woman has helped my son out greatly and has been a great teacher to interact with and I couldn't tell him because I was almost about to cry after dh told me. So dh sat our ds down and told him and it looked like he was about to cry but immediatly put a block up he wanted to go to school today so I let him there are grief counsler there for the children in his class that need it. Today when I checked the computer to see when the tests would be delivered and they were delivered yesterday so at least a little good news today but I still feel down about his teacher as soon as ds left the room I cried.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Llawson, did you test again? :happydance:
> 
> Cupcake, we drove through your beautiful state of TN yesterday:thumbup: We loved it and wished we could have seen some of the sights! We're headed home from FL and usually take I-10 across, but had to make a delivery in MO, so took a different route. Storms are bad today in MO so spending an extra night at our hotel and then on to St. Louis tomorrow.
> 
> So, as for testing, I will probably just continue to POAS each morning. It's not like I can change the outcome by waiting. I'm going to call the embryologist today and see how many embryos made it to freezing. They were going to let me know yesterday or today and since i haven't heard anything yet...I'll call them;)

 We love it here in TN. Our simple little country life suits us well! lol Have you heard about the frosties yet?



GalvanBaby said:


> Well, I am on CD12 I believe. I had horrible O cramps the other day, but am not sure if I Oed or not. We are BDing every other day. We decided to make a point to BD every other day from CD7-CD20. I have been sick, but made sure we BDed anyway. LOL As for super exciting news! We are moving to the border!!! :happydance: We found a house that has the option to purchase after a year. We got it. I am so excited. It needs some cosmetic work, but is awesome. 3 bedrooms/ 3 baths living room, dinigroom, good size kitchen, rec room. Oh, and the rooms are not crackerbox size like in monterrey. We actually have a normal sized living room and dining room. Our room has 15 ft cielings too!! We will be painting it and doing work on it, so I will post before and after pics. We are in monterrey packing today and tomorrow. So, I won't be on much this weekend.

 Congrats on the move!!! Fixer uppers are the way to go! We got our house(4br/2ba/full basement/gameroom & 3 acres for $65K! Still a work in progress but well worth the money we saved!



fluterby429 said:


> Yay Galvan
> 
> Faith hope you have several saved just incase :)
> 
> We have the rain here too.. Yuck. Started Femera today. I'm going to ask the pharmacist to sell me two pills like Brandy suggested.

 That's a good plan! How is your son feeling?



anjie27 said:


> Yesterday I didn't get a pos opk yet but what news I got wasn't great at all on the way home dh and I were talking about when we should check the mail when his phone rang it was my son with aspergers school calling to tell us a little bit ago that his teacher collapsed and passed out so they called an ambulance and I am sorry to say that she didn't make it so I had to have dh tell ds because over the last two years that woman has helped my son out greatly and has been a great teacher to interact with and I couldn't tell him because I was almost about to cry after dh told me. So dh sat our ds down and told him and it looked like he was about to cry but immediatly put a block up he wanted to go to school today so I let him there are grief counsler there for the children in his class that need it. Today when I checked the computer to see when the tests would be delivered and they were delivered yesterday so at least a little good news today but I still feel down about his teacher as soon as ds left the room I cried.

So sorry! That would be horrible for all those kids!!!

Has anyone heard from Sticky or Mrs. T? I'm nosy & can't wait to hear their Beta results! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! How scary for the kids in that class. So sorry for the loss, Anjie!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake my son had no ill effects. 

Anjie that is super scary and sad for your son and his classmates. 

I'm wondering about out newly preggers ladies as well


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> Cupcake my son had no ill effects.
> 
> Anjie that is super scary and sad for your son and his classmates.
> 
> I'm wondering about out newly preggers ladies as well

 That's good! Glad he's ok :)


----------



## Mrstruth

So had my confirmation of pregnancy visit, they gave me a bag with diapers and prenatal lol so they did a quick scan since they didn't want to keep me coming in for beta and......................
.................
...........
....
.. I SAW MY BABY (yolk) lol I am still early and they just wanted to ensure it was there and growing, I have another scan 4/21 and my next prenatal visits is 5/08

Congrats Galvan on your home! 

Good luck Faith! And all the other ladies that will be testing as well


----------



## jonnanne3

MrsT that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! How did everything measure? You know you have to share every detail!!!!! LOL! :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

jonnanne3 said:


> MrsT that is FANTASTIC news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! How did everything measure? You know you have to share every detail!!!!! LOL! :happydance:

LOL!! Well she only did a sneak preview just to ensure everything was in tack that's why she is bringing me back in on the 21st she want a perfect picture. I was a bit upset because the scan is my most favorite part of your pregnancy. But to see my baby in place was a joy for me. My fertility dr is doing her own scan on Monday at 11 so I will share then


----------



## jonnanne3

That is GREAT!!!!! Praise God!!!! Hallelujah!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm really struggling today! I have a friend who has 3 boys(5,4 &2) who doesn't want anymore kids, but seems to ALWAYS forget her BCPs? Well she sent me a text today whinging that she found out she's pregnant. Doesn't want to be & knows about our TTC Journey, so I'm not sure WHY she feels the need to act this way! I feel like such a crappy friend! I'm really trying to not be jealous or resentful, but its SO hard right now! I guess I need to spend more time praying to have the right attitude & learn how to be happy for people.....ugh I'm just so ready for our Miracle to happen:cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> I'm really struggling today! I have a friend who has 3 boys(5,4 &2) who doesn't want anymore kids, but seems to ALWAYS forget her BCPs? Well she sent me a text today whinging tgee rhat she found out she's pregnant. Doesn't want to be & knows about our TTC Journey, so I'm not sure WHY she feels the need to act this way! I feel like such a crappy friend! I'm really trying to not be jealous or resentful, but its SO right now! I guess I need to spend more time praying to have the right attitude & learn how to be happy for people.....ugh crazy m just so ready for our Miracle to happen:cry:

Cupcake before this pregnancy I had really given up hope. I had so many people fa pregnant around me from the date of my tubal reversal 2/7/12 until now. My two friends both had babies the year of my surgery, my sister and another friend found out they were pregnant. I envied the ideal and one of them didn't even want the baby, I was torn. Those are normal emotions for a woman whom is trying as hard as we be trying. I My sister n law fell pregnant out the blue right when we miscarried last summer, his kids mom did as well and we was due at the same time. I was crushed. I can say this, Cheri22 told me I would either conceive in Feb, give birth or find out. This was my feb cycle, she told me in my reading to try licorice I did and here I am. So don't lose hope or feel bad, we all have those feelings


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I feel the same way as you. Its just so hard when you are trying so hard and it just seems to fall with ease into everyone elses laps!
AF hit tonight so onto another cycle! At least I can set my mind at ease not knowing what the heck is going on..


----------



## momsbaby

CD 19 and finally got a positive opk. Bedded this morning, I'll bed again tonight and tomorrow morning. Hoping I catch my sticky!!!

Congrats to all the great and wonderful news


----------



## Mommabrown

Girls I completely get how you feel but I always remind myself that god is molding that perfect baby for us. If it was easy we wouldn't value it as much as we do. I remember thinking this is going to be easy getting pregnant since i didn't even try with my oldest 3 kids and it was horrid and heart breaking but i valued all of the hard times and sadness even more and came to a completely different realization about every woman's journey while ttc. I don't think they try to hurt you it just doesn't seem to be understood the way we do. Hugs. I hope that you catch your sticky bean Momsbaby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I'm going to L&D ladies. I haven't felt Baby Kes in about 24 hours, and it may just be because I've had a lot of stress with my son's concussion and my daughter's being ill, or it could just be the anterior placenta, but he's pretty strong and I usually feel SOMETHING through the day. His most frequent movements are at 10pm and 6am and nothing at either time. Not even a shift. Keep us in your thoughts. I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, I'm praying for you and lo:hugs: i know how scary that is to not feel them moving!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Midwife came out to the house with a doppler. She said they don't worry about lack of movement before 26 weeks, but I'm close enough to 26 weeks to just provide reassurance. Given I also did some (very) heavy lifting (unsuccessfully lifted a bed by myself to make my girls' beds into bunk beds, then lifted it with my ex), and it was before then that I felt him, we just wanted to be sure.

She also didn't want me going to the hospital with all the flu bugs going around, and measles has also been confirmed in the next town over, so she came out to the house.

He still has a strong heartbeat, had turned himself inwards, and the little bugger started kicking up a storm when she went to put the doppler on. He turned out and kicked it, lol.

So all is well...and no more heavy lifting.


----------



## anjie27

I got my first positive opk this cycle


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galvan that's great news congrats on the house ;-) 

Cupcake apparently I live in the wrong state... My house is a 4 bedroom with in ground pool and it was 475k! I need to sell and relocate for sure. 


AFM as of yesterday am officially a stay at home mom. Took me a long time to decide on up my career but the girls will benefit more from it. 

Faith Fx for you ;-) 


Babydust to all those ttcing


----------



## ~Brandy~

God I hate posting from my because of auto correct..


----------



## cupcakestoy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Midwife came out to the house with a doppler. She said they don't worry about lack of movement before 26 weeks, but I'm close enough to 26 weeks to just provide reassurance. Given I also did some (very) heavy lifting (unsuccessfully lifted a bed by myself to make my girls' beds into bunk beds, then lifted it with my ex), and it was before then that I felt him, we just wanted to be sure.
> 
> She also didn't want me going to the hospital with all the flu bugs going around, and measles has also been confirmed in the next town over, so she came out to the house.
> 
> He still has a strong heartbeat, had turned himself inwards, and the little bugger started kicking up a storm when she went to put the doppler on. He turned out and kicked it, lol.
> 
> So all is well...and no more heavy lifting.

 So glad the little booger is ok! Just keeping mom on her toes I guess. lol



anjie27 said:


> I got my first positive opk this cycle

 Yay!!! Hope you caught that magic egg!



~Brandy~ said:


> Galvan that's great news congrats on the house ;-)
> 
> Cupcake apparently I live in the wrong state... My house is a 4 bedroom with in ground pool and it was 475k! I need to sell and relocate for sure.
> 
> 
> AFM as of yesterday am officially a stay at home mom. Took me a long time to decide on up my career but the girls will benefit more from it.
> 
> Faith Fx for you ;-)
> 
> 
> Babydust to all those ttcing

 Wow! Apparently you do! lol I admit we got a STEAL! Good thing I can use a saw & a hammer tho, cause DH is NOT a carpenter!!!! lol

AFM~Well the sunshine is back! So I'm feeling much better! Dh, Tank(our Rotti) & I went for a hike to look for dry land fish, no luck but it was nice to get away! Then I came back & built another brood box for my 2nd hen who is bound & determined to hatch some eggs lol So in the next few weeks if all goes well we will have a dozen baby chics!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy~Forgot to say Congrats on getting to be a stay at home mom!!! That is my dream, when we get our little one too!


----------



## anjie27

I figured since the test was stark white yesterday at 1:30 when I usualy test I decided this morning after I woke up and got a really low temp that I would test for the heck of it and it was positive so I tested again and used both a clinical guard and a digital test and they were both were positive lol then I tested at 1:10 pm and the digital was neg and the clinical is starting to get light so I think after I tested yesterday something must have happened and that I might have gotten my surge in the middle of the night and was just catching the tail end of it.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I'm so glad baby boy is is A OK!!! I would've been nervous too

Brandy...congrats on being a SAHM!!! I've been one (other than working odd and end jobs or babysitting from home) since 2004. We've made sacrifices financially, but in the end I could never get that time back with my kids and I'm so thankful for the time I've had.

Anjie and Moms ... yay for positive OPK's and BD'ing!!!

AFM...I gave myself my first Gonal F shot last night. Easy Peasy!!! Didn't hurt at all actually.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Being a SAHM is amazing. I truly missed those days. I went back when Anberlin was 8 weeks old and despite having breastfed for 17 months, felt like I missed out on so many bonding opportunities and "firsts" that I caught with my other two. My ex would always announce those "firsts" the second I walked in the door rather than letting me see them for myself. I'll definitely be staying home with this one.


----------



## anjie27

I probably either ovulated either yesterday or today but either way I made sure that we were covered lol and today I had a rise in temp so I should either know in 2-3 days when I ovulated.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Anjie, good luck:happydance: hope it's BFP for you! Your tube lengths are great!

Llawson, sorry AF got you:cry::nope::hugs:

Fluter, looks like you're rolling now:happydance: hope it's a success:thumbup:

Brandy, great decision on staying home with your babies...you'll never regret that!:hugs:

Afm, been sooo busy and haven't had time to catch up...but just a quick update on me. SO, remaining embryos didn't make it to freezing:( pretty bummed, but also know it's what's meant to be. Today is 7dp3dt..basically 10dpo...haven't tested since watching the trigger disappear...I'm too nervous:nope: I've had cramps almost daily since ET, lower back cramps yesterday and today and also feeling my pms headache coming on:cry: preparing myself for what's to come. I plan to test on Wednesday..figure 12dpo should be pretty accurate. I'm so much more emotional this cycle..many thanks, I'm sure, to all the meds and progesterone. I try to give myself hope but pms headache IS ALWAYS my indicator..although earlier this cycle, but who knows how long my lp will be with all the cycle manipulating:wacko:
I'll keep you posted:thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Anjie

Faith I wouldn't be ruling yourself out just yet. A headache could be from all the stress of this cycle. I'm anxious for you to test!!!

I called the pharmacist and she did sell me two pills, except when I got home it was the entire Rx of 10 pills and has two refills on it. Dh and I decided that if IUI doesn't work we could use the Femera to TTC until IVF. I'm hopeful we won't even have to go there though! One week from today should be IUI!! I'm so excited


----------



## AngienDaniel

Faith, I am praying for you. I had headaches every single time I have been pregnant. It is not only a PMS symptom, but one of the leading symptoms of pregnancy. You're not out!

Brandy, I hope your girls are doing good and that's great news about you being a sahm.. 
Glad to read everyone's positives! It makes me a tad hopeful..
Welcome Anjie!!
Glad your little one is o.k. Brandi!
C.J. I am thinking about you!

I am sitting here today waiting for the wicked witch, and yes, she is on her way.. another crap cycle.. I have a doc visit on Wednesday to get some clomid and an increase in progesterone. I ovulate regularly, but for some reason my right (blocked) side has been my dominant ovary since my miscarriage in December. I decided to try the clomid so maybe it would help me to ovulate from my working side. I believe the doc recommends a three month trial, but I am praying that it will only take one month. We all wish it would only take one magical month though.. I will ask her about IUI when I am there and I will be buying some opks to test this cycle since the last two cycles my day has been extended by almost a full day making my cycles 14/13 now. I will take the clomid from cd3 to 7 (if she gives it to me) so maybe I will still o around about the same time. I also will be asking her about monitoring me to see how many follicles I have before o and which side I o from after it is done. This is the most 'involved' cycle I will have so far. If it works, I will be due around the same time as my first loss. If this doesn't work the next few months, I probably should go ahead and start saving for IVF cause I will need it!
Praying for everyone!


----------



## Navygrrl

FHL - KMFX for you!!!


----------



## anjie27

OMG could it be tomorrow morning already so I can take my temp and see if I really did ovulate when I think I did? I am so impatient and wish I knew so I can start planning on when I can poas. Lmao I could only possibly be only 2-3 days dpo and I am already wanting to poas.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Anjie, good luck:happydance: hope it's BFP for you! Your tube lengths are great!
> 
> Llawson, sorry AF got you:cry::nope::hugs:
> 
> Fluter, looks like you're rolling now:happydance: hope it's a success:thumbup:
> 
> Brandy, great decision on staying home with your babies...you'll never regret that!:hugs:
> 
> Afm, been sooo busy and haven't had time to catch up...but just a quick update on me. SO, remaining embryos didn't make it to freezing:( pretty bummed, but also know it's what's meant to be. Today is 7dp3dt..basically 10dpo...haven't tested since watching the trigger disappear...I'm too nervous:nope: I've had cramps almost daily since ET, lower back cramps yesterday and today and also feeling my pms headache coming on:cry: preparing myself for what's to come. I plan to test on Wednesday..figure 12dpo should be pretty accurate. I'm so much more emotional this cycle..many thanks, I'm sure, to all the meds and progesterone. I try to give myself hope but pms headache IS ALWAYS my indicator..although earlier this cycle, but who knows how long my lp will be with all the cycle manipulating:wacko:
> I'll keep you posted:thumbup:

 Sorry about the frosties :( But like everyone said, your not out yet! FX'D That you still get your BFP!!!



fluterby429 said:


> Good luck Anjie
> 
> Faith I wouldn't be ruling yourself out just yet. A headache could be from all the stress of this cycle. I'm anxious for you to test!!!
> 
> I called the pharmacist and she did sell me two pills, except when I got home it was the entire Rx of 10 pills and has two refills on it. Dh and I decided that if IUI doesn't work we could use the Femera to TTC until IVF. I'm hopeful we won't even have to go there though! One week from today should be IUI!! I'm so excited

 Yay for IUI! Hope your 1st, is your only! ;)



AngienDaniel said:


> Faith, I am praying for you. I had headaches every single time I have been pregnant. It is not only a PMS symptom, but one of the leading symptoms of pregnancy. You're not out!
> 
> Brandy, I hope your girls are doing good and that's great news about you being a sahm..
> Glad to read everyone's positives! It makes me a tad hopeful..
> Welcome Anjie!!
> Glad your little one is o.k. Brandi!
> C.J. I am thinking about you!
> 
> I am sitting here today waiting for the wicked witch, and yes, she is on her way.. another crap cycle.. I have a doc visit on Wednesday to get some clomid and an increase in progesterone. I ovulate regularly, but for some reason my right (blocked) side has been my dominant ovary since my miscarriage in December. I decided to try the clomid so maybe it would help me to ovulate from my working side. I believe the doc recommends a three month trial, but I am praying that it will only take one month. We all wish it would only take one magical month though.. I will ask her about IUI when I am there and I will be buying some opks to test this cycle since the last two cycles my day has been extended by almost a full day making my cycles 14/13 now. I will take the clomid from cd3 to 7 (if she gives it to me) so maybe I will still o around about the same time. I also will be asking her about monitoring me to see how many follicles I have before o and which side I o from after it is done. This is the most 'involved' cycle I will have so far. If it works, I will be due around the same time as my first loss. If this doesn't work the next few months, I probably should go ahead and start saving for IVF cause I will need it!
> Praying for everyone!

Hoping that breaking out the "big guns" does the trick! 

AFM~10 dpo & today is our 7th Wedding Anniversary! So I had a dream last night that I got a ton of bfp, & dummy me thought maybe it was an omen :dohh: Nope...BLARING BFN :( So I'm assuming I'm out for our Miracle to save us for our next IUI *sigh...Guess I'll get my script filled...But on an up note I am excited to get this show on the road again!!! Baby dust to all you wonderful girls!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

My beta on 3/28 was 983 and today it was.........22,000 waiting for ultrasound


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mrstruth said:


> My beta on 3/28 was 983 and today it was.........22,000 waiting for ultrasound

Holy Cow!!!! Awesome news!!! Praying your little bean is all snug & you see a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

HOLY!!!! That's higher than what mine was with this baby at 5w3d!!! (17,000)

Seems like a very very sticky baby in there!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

I feel so much better!! I was really paranoid! I am keeping our secret from family and friends until second tri so to have you ladies is a real blessing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news, Shay! Congrats!


----------



## momsbaby

Well I'm in the tww window, hate waiting lol. 

Congrats shay :)

Faith praying for you, your not out yet


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies"..


----------



## stickybean4

So happy for you Shay !!!


----------



## cj72

Shay! Woohoo!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!

Faith, I got PMS early when I got my bfp. I'm crossing everything for you! 

Angie, thinking of you too,girl ;)

Baby dust to all you ladies!

Afm, didn't keep track at all by opks or temps, but somewhere around 4dpo...IF we caught the eggie, it would be due Dec 25 :) I sent completely by cm and NOT going that route again . too much of a control freak!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mrs.T, woohoo! Sounds like a keeper on board:happydance::hugs: So happy for you:flower:

Cj, I can TOTALLY understand the control freak thing:haha: the few months I didn't track I ALWAYS regretted it!:haha: It makes the TWW even MORE stressful:dohh: Hope you have a Christmas baby in the oven:cloud9: Sounds perfect indeed!

Cupcake, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY:happydance: Hoping it's still too early for you:hugs:

Angie, sorry you're waiting on the witch:nope: I love your determination though:thumbup: 

Girls, thanks for the encouragement on the PMS:hugs: I'm cd29..cycles usually 30-31 days. HOWEVER, not sure how it changes when the cycle is completely manipulated...but, the timing of my headache and being cd29 seems sadly suspicious. Guess we'll see what tomorrow and Wednesday bring. Dh and I have discussed this at length...if it's BFN we are completely moving to NTNP and be thankful we have each other and 3 wonderful kids. :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

It's funny because this cycle that I got pregnant I had chosen to RE read Cheri22 reading to me. She said Feb and that she seen licorice for me and provided a link. I went to the health food store and bought some. My cycle started Feb and March I found out I was pregnant! The doctors stated that my gestation sac and my yolk sac is 6w6d and I thought it was 5w5days, I am still kind of lost because going back seven weeks is the first day of my cycle! But I guess oh well huh!

Faith I am rooting for you, that this IVF cycle was it for you!

Brandi someone asked me was it multiples cause of the numbers I laughed, no I am just further alone


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mrs. T did you see a heartbeat yet?


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> Mrs. T did you see a heartbeat yet?

Yes they checked the heart beat but will recheck on the 21


----------



## cupcakestoy

So happy for you!


----------



## Navygrrl

Anyone know if antibiotics are bad for TTC? I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and take this month off. I'm on keflex and I know it's pretty strong stuff.

I suppose I should ask my doctor, but you all know just as much usually and answer more quickly, LOL.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't know anything about antibiotics and pregnancy, sorry Navy!
MrsT that is truly AWESOME about your baby!
Faith, I can understand the reason why you would ntnp, but I am praying so hard for you. I sure hope it's a success, you are killing me with your no testing thing.. :D
C.J. I hope your bun is cooking..
Cupcake, I bet you are so excited for your IUI.. 
I bet you are ready for yours too, Fluter..
I want to see so many positives that I can't keep up! lol

AFM. I am excited about my appt. tomorrow. I am ready to get started but for one thing.. I haven't started my period yet. It was due Monday morning. I was sure it was coming since I have had cramps on and off since then, but she is a no show so far and I have to mark this down as the first month that I have been this late having my period. I have always been 'on time'. There is no physical sign of her either. I have been testing with very light lines the whole tww, but most every cycle I have light lines, that's why I quit testing in the first place. I am assuming that either I did not implant until late, I will start my period anytime, or I did not ovulate this month despite my ovary pain and my period will come whenever. I will test one more time tomorrow and if it is not a decent positive, I will have a valid reason for real to want to try clomid during my doctor appt. tomorrow. I want to beieve I am pregnant, but I just don't know. I have had not a single symptom this time, not even a bloated belly right now. Just a quesy feeling that could be progesterone related and my belly is super-flat.. more flat than normal. ha ha.. I figure the witchy witch will be here anytime. that will mean a few changes for my cycle again though. All I can do is wait. If not, I am ready for the next cycle. 
God bless!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navy, sorry you're having to take antibiotics:( Don't have any answers for you:hugs:

Angie, :happydance: hope that line is darker tomorrow! Just when you least expect it:haha: 
Sorry I'm driving you nuts with no testing:haha: you're like my sister..she's the very same way! I'm actually considering waiting until my labs on the 15th...just see if I start between now and then and just not test:shrug: I just don't know what it is! I HATE to see BFNs so just rather wait and see. Not sure if the progesterone I'm using (Crinone vaginal gel) will keep me from starting AF even if I'm not preggers. I tried googling but seems it's different from person to person. I'm supposed to stay on the progesterone until lab results.:winkwink: 
Not headache today, just cramps...incl lower back cramps...hmmm..not a good sign:(


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I hope it's a bfp in the making. 

Faith I'm so anxious for you. Prog suppositories made me late to start AF each time I took them but I know others it didn't mess with their cycle. 

Navy you should be ok to TTC awhile on antibiotics. I was on some beige and asked, they said no biggie.


----------



## Navygrrl

Thanks fluter. :) My doctor emailed me back and confirmed what you posted. :) 

Sending every :dust: and hoping this turns out to be the best year for babies on the board. :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I don't know anything about antibiotics and pregnancy, sorry Navy!
> MrsT that is truly AWESOME about your baby!
> Faith, I can understand the reason why you would ntnp, but I am praying so hard for you. I sure hope it's a success, you are killing me with your no testing thing.. :D
> C.J. I hope your bun is cooking..
> Cupcake, I bet you are so excited for your IUI..
> I bet you are ready for yours too, Fluter..
> I want to see so many positives that I can't keep up! lol
> 
> AFM. I am excited about my appt. tomorrow. I am ready to get started but for one thing.. I haven't started my period yet. It was due Monday morning. I was sure it was coming since I have had cramps on and off since then, but she is a no show so far and I have to mark this down as the first month that I have been this late having my period. I have always been 'on time'. There is no physical sign of her either. I have been testing with very light lines the whole tww, but most every cycle I have light lines, that's why I quit testing in the first place. I am assuming that either I did not implant until late, I will start my period anytime, or I did not ovulate this month despite my ovary pain and my period will come whenever. I will test one more time tomorrow and if it is not a decent positive, I will have a valid reason for real to want to try clomid during my doctor appt. tomorrow. I want to beieve I am pregnant, but I just don't know. I have had not a single symptom this time, not even a bloated belly right now. Just a quesy feeling that could be progesterone related and my belly is super-flat.. more flat than normal. ha ha.. I figure the witchy witch will be here anytime. that will mean a few changes for my cycle again though. All I can do is wait. If not, I am ready for the next cycle.
> God bless!

Good luck at your appt.! Hoping you have your BFP before then tho!:dust:


FaithHopeLove said:


> Navy, sorry you're having to take antibiotics:( Don't have any answers for you:hugs:
> 
> Angie, :happydance: hope that line is darker tomorrow! Just when you least expect it:haha:
> Sorry I'm driving you nuts with no testing:haha: you're like my sister..she's the very same way! I'm actually considering waiting until my labs on the 15th...just see if I start between now and then and just not test:shrug: I just don't know what it is! I HATE to see BFNs so just rather wait and see. Not sure if the progesterone I'm using (Crinone vaginal gel) will keep me from starting AF even if I'm not preggers. I tried googling but seems it's different from person to person. I'm supposed to stay on the progesterone until lab results.:winkwink:
> Not headache today, just cramps...incl lower back cramps...hmmm..not a good sign:(

Still rooting for a glamorous BFP from you Faith!!!:happydance:


fluterby429 said:


> Angie I hope it's a bfp in the making.
> 
> Faith I'm so anxious for you. Prog suppositories made me late to start AF each time I took them but I know others it didn't mess with their cycle.
> 
> Navy you should be ok to TTC awhile on antibiotics. I was on some beige and asked, they said no biggie.

:hi: Flutter! How are you doing with the meds? Excited for you!



Navygrrl said:


> Thanks fluter. :) My doctor emailed me back and confirmed what you posted. :)
> 
> Sending every :dust: and hoping this turns out to be the best year for babies on the board. :)

 I have heard sometimes ladies get a surprise BFP while on antibiotics! So Fx'd for you! I do hope you get well soon too!!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well & pop in to update us soon!!!

AFM~11dpo no sign of AF:huh: The majority of the time she shows at 11dpo, a few times 12dpo? Tested BFN yesterday, so I'm assuming she will take her time getting here, just long enough for me to be hopeful, then she will ruin the party! lol Oh well.....Don't plan to re-test until Friday...Maybe...I just hate seeing a single line so much :( UGH On the up swing(lol) At least she didn't show up to ruin our Anniversary!!! :happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

The progesterone could have made my cycle late.. 2 days. I hate testing too Faith, but when I am 10dpo I test cause anything should show by then and if it doesn't then I can emotionally prepare myself for my period. The struggle lies in those few minutes I am waiting for the result window, but I pray before and ready myself to accept what I see. Since I always have what looks like evap lines I have to have a little bit darker line before it works for me. The result will be the same and my struggle will be the same regardless of the results.. I just like time to prepare myself for my flow cause when she comes, that's the hard part..
Thanks for the well-wishes guys but my period came just as I expected. I am glad she is here finally even if my cycle was a bust again. Ready for the doctor tomorrow. I am excited ffor this cycle. I am gonna get me some opks.. 
Anyone who prays can pray for me. I don't mind one bit. :)
Gonna go finish my blanket I have been crocheting. It is my 'Faith' blanket my hubby says. It is actually my loss blanket to remember the pregnancies I have lost.
Please don't wait until the 15th Faith. I know you think your symptoms aren't good, but they are actually awesome. Backache and headache are the biggest 'symptoms' in early pregnancy. I pray you get your baby. I will be online on the 15th if you do decide to wait, but dang, it sucks! Feels like I got two tww's... waiting on yours and mine.. lmbo..


----------



## fluterby429

I have two more injections left. One tonight and one tomorrow. There is some stuff going on in there for see. It felt weird when we bd'd last night in the right ovary area. That's where we saw most of the follicles. I'm scared of a cyst forming and IUI being cancelled but other than that I am excited. I hope it works! This has been a very long journey for us. 

I hope you get a surprise bfp. 11 dpo is still a bit early. Do you take anything to lengthen your LP (seems short)


----------



## momsbaby

Well I just got back from the ER with my 6yr old daughter. She fell down the steps and broke her collar bone. I feel so bad for her cause there's not much I can do for her. 6wks in a sling, its gonna be a long recovery for her.

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww, I hope she feels better soon, moms. Poor girl.


----------



## fluterby429

Poor baby


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-It has pretty much been consistently 11-12 days (occasionally 14 on meds) but my Dr. Says anything over 10 is usually ok. Was 9-10 before 1st round of Clomid.He does prescribe progesterone after O & also recommended b6 100mg daily, which seems to help:)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ouch! Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, so sad about your dd:nope: glad she'll be okay. She'll be healed up just in time for summer break:winkwink:

Fluter, rooting for a successful IUI:happydance:

AFM, went ahead and tested this morning 9dp3dt and BFN:( Used a FRER and 2 different brands of IC..just to be sure. So..perhaps a miracle will surface and I'll get a nice strong BFP in a few days...but just not really "feeling it." Dh and I prayed together this morning..once again giving all the years of TTC up to God and knowing it's truly all in His hands. 

Glad to see spring weather!:flower: That always lifts the spirit.

Brandy, we need a new photo of your girlies.:hugs: Are they good nighttime sleepers? Hope you're getting enough rest.:cloud9:


----------



## LLawson

Navy, my gyno just put me and the hubby on (2) antibiotics each that she wants us to start the day I start my period. We had a long conversation on the phone this morning about my RE and him not helping out so much. I believe she said the antibiotics kill of the ph in both of us which in turn lets the sperm move faster and easier? She said so much I may have got that confused but she did say she prescribes it for every couple having problems conceiving. Ours are doxycicline and flagyl only because Im allergic to penicilin. She also said my hubby should be getting at least 2000 mg of vitamin C a day and lots of water. I hope this helps our situation.
So I would say go for it!
AFM, the RE put me on clomid AGAIN! This is my 10th month. I was worried about that, thats one of the reasons I called my Gyno. She said if I am ovulating and having a period on it then she would recommend at least a few more months on it because it does work well with older ladies like me and it helps produce more eggs which is good for the older ladies too! Im getting too old for this (Im 43) Im not giving up just yet though.


----------



## LLawson

Hang in there Faith, theres still plenty of time for a BFP. I was reading where some women wont show a positive until a week or so after they are supposed to start. Just depends on when they implanted. Some implant quick and some late!
Im still cheering you on!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's never over until the witch shows. Don't give up yet!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, I have seen lots of ladies online who have a negative FRER the morning of betas, but have a posiitve beta. Praying this is your sticky bean!

Sorry to those of you who got AF, and praying for the rest of you in the TWW. No time for many personals. I am behind on school and still unpacking. Grrr!! 

AFM, I believe I am in the TWW finally, but no idea when AF is due. I expect her on the usual day in 4-5 days, but won't test until she is late by the days I had EWCM which will be in 10 days. I hate these crazy cycles, and I have had too many of them this year!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake - I couldn't remember if it was 10 or 12 days for a good LP length. The B vitamins should help that too. :)

Galvan good luck on catching the egg.

Faith - I'm still holding out tons of hope for you and a BFP.

AFM...My husband is insane! lol he said today that he is hoping for twins so the baby won't be alone...I'm good with one and then maybe having another if possible. We discussed what we would do as far as birth control if we had twins or a singleton. If we had more than one he'd go get snipped and if it was just one, we just take our chances and if we were blessed with another then so be it. I do not want another TL.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momsbaby, so sad about your dd:nope: glad she'll be okay. She'll be healed up just in time for summer break:winkwink:
> 
> Fluter, rooting for a successful IUI:happydance:
> 
> AFM, went ahead and tested this morning 9dp3dt and BFN:( Used a FRER and 2 different brands of IC..just to be sure. So..perhaps a miracle will surface and I'll get a nice strong BFP in a few days...but just not really "feeling it." Dh and I prayed together this morning..once again giving all the years of TTC up to God and knowing it's truly all in His hands.
> 
> Glad to see spring weather!:flower: That always lifts the spirit.
> 
> Brandy, we need a new photo of your girlies.:hugs: Are they good nighttime sleepers? Hope you're getting enough rest.:cloud9:

Faith-Praying you DO get your surprise BFP! Don't throw in the towel just yet.



LLawson said:


> Navy, my gyno just put me and the hubby on (2) antibiotics each that she wants us to start the day I start my period. We had a long conversation on the phone this morning about my RE and him not helping out so much. I believe she said the antibiotics kill of the ph in both of us which in turn lets the sperm move faster and easier? She said so much I may have got that confused but she did say she prescribes it for every couple having problems conceiving. Ours are doxycicline and flagyl only because Im allergic to penicilin. She also said my hubby should be getting at least 2000 mg of vitamin C a day and lots of water. I hope this helps our situation.
> So I would say go for it!
> AFM, the RE put me on clomid AGAIN! This is my 10th month. I was worried about that, thats one of the reasons I called my Gyno. She said if I am ovulating and having a period on it then she would recommend at least a few more months on it because it does work well with older ladies like me and it helps produce more eggs which is good for the older ladies too! Im getting too old for this (Im 43) Im not giving up just yet though.

LL-Hope the Antibiotics do the trick! Are you doing IUI again this cycle?



GalvanBaby said:


> Faith, I have seen lots of ladies online who have a negative FRER the morning of betas, but have a posiitve beta. Praying this is your sticky bean!
> 
> Sorry to those of you who got AF, and praying for the rest of you in the TWW. No time for many personals. I am behind on school and still unpacking. Grrr!!
> 
> AFM, I believe I am in the TWW finally, but no idea when AF is due. I expect her on the usual day in 4-5 days, but won't test until she is late by the days I had EWCM which will be in 10 days. I hate these crazy cycles, and I have had too many of them this year!

 Good luck Galvan! Maybe a crazy cycle will turn into a Miracle for you!



fluterby429 said:


> Cupcake - I couldn't remember if it was 10 or 12 days for a good LP length. The B vitamins should help that too. :)
> 
> Galvan good luck on catching the egg.
> 
> Faith - I'm still holding out tons of hope for you and a BFP.
> 
> AFM...My husband is insane! lol he said today that he is hoping for twins so the baby won't be alone...I'm good with one and then maybe having another if possible. We discussed what we would do as far as birth control if we had twins or a singleton. If we had more than one he'd go get snipped and if it was just one, we just take our chances and if we were blessed with another then so be it. I do not want another TL.[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually would LOVE twin boys! :) We haven't really discussed BC after a baby yet, but I am kinda just leaving toward 1 & done. LOL Already dreading ttc 2nd TR baby, better get the 1st one before worrying about more! I don't think I want another TL either :/


----------



## ~Brandy~

They asked me if I wanted a tl when I was in the hospital. I almost punched them Rofl. Never again. 

Faith I still think there is hope ;-)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

lmao Brandy. I WOULD have punched them.

I'm pissed, and stressed, so someone please calm me down before I stress myself into premature labour. I found out that my ex husband stole $2800 out of my kids' RESPs. We were joint subscribers because the company never removed him after we separated, and despite me being the sole contributor, his bankruptcy agency decided they were legally entitled to MY money that I contributed to the kids' education. He signed off to let them take it, and then took his name off the policies, rather than take his name off the policies before they could take it. He decided he wasn't even going to come to me about them trying to take it so that I could take the steps to protect it.

The RESP company was in the wrong for not informing me of this attempt to remove money, and not having BOTH signatures agreeing too removing the money, but the bankruptcy company is also in the wrong for taking my money for his debts, without my knowledge or permission, and also for not informing him of his other three options to avoid the money being taken. But not only did they lose the $2800, they lost the government grants so they lost a total of $5600 of their RESPs, of which I was the sole contributor.

After doing some research, I found some loopholes and options to get the money back, short of suing them and my ex, so wish me luck that it works cuz I'm already a hormonally pissed off pregnant woman and can't afford this stress right now.


----------



## fluterby429

Yikes Brandi...I'd be fuming mad too. I wouldn't stop until that $ was given back!!! That's a bunch if BS


----------



## GalvanBaby

Damn Brandi! I would be pissed too! Hopefully, you will get it back! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can never recover the government grants or early cancellation fees or membership fees lost over this...may thr membership and cancellation fees but never the government grants.

It's 1:20am and I'm in a hot bath trying to relax because I can't calm down enough to fall asleep. I keep playing scenarios through my mind of what the hell I'm going to do or say when I show up at the bankruptcy office tomorroe morning. I'm getting to the bottom of this ASAP or there will be a few lawsuits on people's hands until that money is where it belongs...in their RESP accounts.

I've made quite a few interesting discoveries tonight about the whole situation and I can guarantee they don't wantalawsuit over the policies they broke.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I say sue them! That's ridiculous!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well officially 1 day late for af, BFN on Walmart cheapie after 2 hr. hold this morning....expecting 2nd af after m/c, so I guess my cycle is screwy still. Gutted :sad2: Should have known we couldn't be that lucky.....ugh Anybody else been through this?


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Cupcake, hang in there!
We are going to try another IUI if it doesnt hit on the weekend. My gyno office said they would do them on a sat or sun anytime I need but Im still trying to hold out a little because I have a few friends that work there and one of thems husbands works with mine and when these two find out its all over with. Im still trying to keep it quiet. My gyno has been sweet enough to call me and keep it all between the two of us!
On another note, my son will be deploying to Afghanistan around July. Im not a happy Mom right now! He will be home in a few weeks for about 10-14 days but its going to absolutely kill me when he leaves! I thought I was going to die when he left for Basic Training in 2011 Im not sure how Im going to handle this.......hes also on the base in Ft. Hood where they just had the shooting. Luckily he was in California doing some training and they had kept them an extra week! Ive been thanking god for that everyday! Still makes your heart stop when you hear that news. He text me as soon as it happened to let me know he was not back there yet. They were listening to their scanners as it happened. Please pray for safety for all these soldiers!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Wow! I can't imagine. My son's dad is in the National Guard, but hasn't been deployed any. My son talked briefly about a career in the military, but hasn't mentioned it anymore. He's 13. I admire & support our service men, but can't imagine having to deal with it as a mom! Bless you Ll & prayers for our soldiers!:hug:


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's hard to be the family member of a soldier. My husband is set to go out early June to NTC to finalize their 'deployment ready' status. They just got back from deployment in Afghanistan a month before we got here last year. It is the scariest thing in the world to me. It is a never ending fear that we won't make it out of here before he has to deploy, and Cupcake, my son is 15 and has been talking about the military since I can remember. He is my only son and I pray he does not have to go. Deployment to a soldier is one of the highlights of their career until they realize it isn't fun and games, that's why they are so changed when they come back. I am praying to get out of here before they deploy. I used to believe that every male should serve at least one term in the military, now I think they should disband it completely for the things that go on every single day. I am the same as you LLawson.. I pray I never have to watch my son deploy. I pray every day right now I don't have to watch my husband. You should find a Mother's page for the men of your son's Unit, sometimes a wife page will allow you to join too. Also you should join his Company or Battalion Facebook page if they have one so you will be up to date on things that go on since he is probably the last one to know. Also, you should ask him about if he has Skype and a phone that has international service.. Also, just be sure to have his Unit's Redcross numbers in case of an emergency at your own house. I will pray for your family the same as I pray my husband don't get deployed. We are on Joint Base Lewis McChord in Washington State. I was gonna get my husband a tablet if he gets deployed since they have call capabilities and they can read books and keep up with the news when/if they are allowed. Some units are not allowed to call/skype, but you can send AWESOME care packages if you can afford the postage, just be sure to send double of everything so he will be admired and also so he will have some left after he is made to 'share'.. : ) (also make sure to ask what you are allowed to send)
Darn, I wrote a book, but I know that I was like a blind woman when my husband went to Basic and I didn't get to speak to him for 4 months. I was miserable and didn't know the first thing about what to expect. I haven't heard the word's yet, but I know your worry for sure.


Now, back to easy topics..
I GOT MY PILLS YESTERDAY! WOOT WOOT! She wants me to take them on days 5 9 but not for any specific reason she just said the ob office always tells days 5 to 9.. What I want to know is which days do you ladies think would be best? 3-7 or 5-9? I also got a bottle of Folic Acid and pineapple of course. Now to order the opks and wait a spell..

Faith, I am praying for you and your husband. I woke up this morning thinking about you and wondering what you was going to do before you got this trial offer for IVF? Were you gonna keep trying? Try IVF eventually? If this IVF doesn't work, why can't you just pretend like it never happened and do the things you had planned, unless it is just the emotional struggle which I completely understand.
Anywho.. I was wanting you to know that I pray it worked and if it didn't, I pray you don't give up. I will try to post a photo in a minute of my blanket I am ALMOST finished with. Gotta do that on my phone I guess.

Also Brandi, I hope you get your struggle fixed.


----------



## anjie27

I met with a new obgyn yesterday and got a papsmear and such and told him when I got a positive opk and that I am probably 4 dpo since my chart was all weird with being sick I discarded the two temps with my temp being very very high due to being sick since they are most likely inacurate so after that it showed I was 4 dpo so after telling the doctor this he gave me blood work to have done on tuesday when I will be 10 dpo but before I go I will be taking a hpt at home lol.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Anjie and Angie lol hope you both catch the egg!!!

LL my husband just got out of the Army last May. It's nerve racking for sure. We were stationed at Ft. Hood when the 2009 shooting happened. It was right across the street from our home. I could hear the gun fire and see all the lights from emergency vehicles and if you stood on the hill you could see the hospital and watch all of the patients being unloaded. I was home alone with no phone service (lines completely tied up) and 5 kids laying on the floor. Watching it all unfold again on TV brought chills down my spine and tears to my eyes. My nephew is currently stationed there. My oldest son who will be 15 this year wants to be a Marine. This momma is scared and proud of that decision. 

Faith any news?

Sat. Is the u/a check and trigger. We decided even if there are 4 or more eggs and they cancel IUI I will trigger anyway and just bd all weekend and hope for the best. I paid too damn much $ at this point to not try. It are into my IVF $ and I'm pissed about that.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, why would they cancel IUI if you have 4 eggs? I would have sex like crazy and hope I get blessed. I have to admit that 4 would be dangerous for me to carry because of my previous blood clots, but hey, I wouldn't fee the need to have any more kids I am sure.
My son also wants to be a Marine. More proud of that than being in the Army for sure. My hubby is now in the mixed company of the disbanded unit that housed 'the guy' that killed all those villagers in Afghanistan. I hate Washington. The place is crowded and the people, rude. This is my second go round in the Army and I must say that I enjoyed Kansas much more than here. That's probably why I dislike it so much this go-round.
I have been doing research this morning and have decided to do my clomid on day 2 to 6. I decided that for a few reasons. One: because I don't have 5 days of a period and I read that clomid has to be taken while you are menstruating. Two: I ovulate regularly and have great egg reserves (based on before my tubal reversal procedures). I just want to ovulate from my left side instead of my right. I figure stimulating more eggs to develop will make that more likely. Also, I am not worried about twins since I have not even been able to carry one yet and would deal with that issue, God willing that it should happen to me. I am neither for nor against twins and will pray diligently that there are not triplets. I will not be monitored. I ordered my opks this morning and will dtd every day when my period ends. I will not be dtd more than once a day unless it is for fun.. :)
I am almost done with this blanket. I made it because of my losses. The colorful stripes are the number of miscarriages I have went through during my fertile years. The yellow border is for the baby God will let us keep. I think it's good for a woman to mark her losses and her gains. Adversity makes us stronger!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Llawson, I will pray for you!!! I would be beside myself with worry if one of my sons were being deployed (not in the military anyway..but always have wondered about a draft). That was good advice by Angie...connect with some of the other moms whose sons are going. I think that would be a good, tight knit group of gals who can encourage each other and understand like no one else!:hugs:

Cupcake, sorry for BFN...the disappointment never gets easier:nope:

Fluter, hope you can press through the IUI...I don't blame you a BIT for not wanting to waste the cycle. Maybe you could get a turkey baster and do the job yourself:haha:

Angie, I LOVE the blanket and meaning behind it:hugs: you're very creative and talented:hugs: glad you've got your days figured out for the pills. I pray this works for you:hugs:
I haven't tested anymore since yesterday morning. I've decided to just wait for the lab results on Tuesday. To answer your question, NO IVF wasn't part of our original plan. "My" plan when I met with my RE was to request another HSG and then do 2-3 IUI cycles (however many our time there would allow). He said he feels pretty confident the tubes would be open since my last hsg was done over a year after the reversal AND I had such immediate spillage from both sides...he doesn't think it's likely they would close up. He does however, feel our problem likely lies in the tubes. Just because they can be stitched back together AND have dye flow through, doesn't mean the fragile little fimbriae or cilia are working properly to move the egg and sperm:( 
He did say we could go ahead with the IUIs if that's what we wanted to do, but the cost would be about the same as the $2000 for IVF (hsg, drugs and 3 IUIs)...he felt the IVF was a better chance for us. 
At this point, I'm exhausted with TTC for more than 3 years. I'm not an easy going...play it by ear kinda gal...I WANT RESULTS, I'm a planner! So it's hard for me to be laid back with TTC. I either have to be mapping the whole month out or just let it go completely.:dohh: The stress really gets to me:nope: I just kinda want to go back to how life was before the TR:cry: and if it happens...it will be the biggest miracle in our life:cloud9:

Thanks, girls, for understand how life is on this roller coaster:haha: most people HAVE NO IDEA!

:kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

Angie that blanket is beautiful and a wonderful idea. They will cancel the IUI if it is 4 or more because of the multiple deal. He said it's just too risky at that point. He even said that 3 was iffy to him but if I wanted to go ahead he would. 

Faith this has been a long journey for both of us for sure!!!


----------



## stickybean4

The roller coaster ride sucks. I hate it.. but we have to hang on. I gave up and finally got my miracle after four years. 

Hang in their Faith. My miracle shares your name Faith.


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> I met with a new obgyn yesterday and got a papsmear and such and told him when I got a positive opk and that I am probably 4 dpo since my chart was all weird with being sick I discarded the two temps with my temp being very very high due to being sick since they are most likely inacurate so after that it showed I was 4 dpo so after telling the doctor this he gave me blood work to have done on tuesday when I will be 10 dpo but before I go I will be taking a hpt at home lol.

 Good luck!!!



fluterby429 said:


> Good luck Anjie and Angie lol hope you both catch the egg!!!
> 
> LL my husband just got out of the Army last May. It's nerve racking for sure. We were stationed at Ft. Hood when the 2009 shooting happened. It was right across the street from our home. I could hear the gun fire and see all the lights from emergency vehicles and if you stood on the hill you could see the hospital and watch all of the patients being unloaded. I was home alone with no phone service (lines completely tied up) and 5 kids laying on the floor. Watching it all unfold again on TV brought chills down my spine and tears to my eyes. My nephew is currently stationed there. My oldest son who will be 15 this year wants to be a Marine. This momma is scared and proud of that decision.
> 
> Faith any news?
> 
> Sat. Is the u/a check and trigger. We decided even if there are 4 or more eggs and they cancel IUI I will trigger anyway and just bd all weekend and hope for the best. I paid too damn much $ at this point to not try. It are into my IVF $ and I'm pissed about that.

I don't blame you for going ahead with your plan if cancelled! At this point I would probably demand they go ahead with IUI if it were me lol Figure our chance would be pretty low that all 4 would get fertilized...Good luck either way :)



AngienDaniel said:


> Fluter, why would they cancel IUI if you have 4 eggs? I would have sex like crazy and hope I get blessed. I have to admit that 4 would be dangerous for me to carry because of my previous blood clots, but hey, I wouldn't fee the need to have any more kids I am sure.
> My son also wants to be a Marine. More proud of that than being in the Army for sure. My hubby is now in the mixed company of the disbanded unit that housed 'the guy' that killed all those villagers in Afghanistan. I hate Washington. The place is crowded and the people, rude. This is my second go round in the Army and I must say that I enjoyed Kansas much more than here. That's probably why I dislike it so much this go-round.
> I have been doing research this morning and have decided to do my clomid on day 2 to 6. I decided that for a few reasons. One: because I don't have 5 days of a period and I read that clomid has to be taken while you are menstruating. Two: I ovulate regularly and have great egg reserves (based on before my tubal reversal procedures). I just want to ovulate from my left side instead of my right. I figure stimulating more eggs to develop will make that more likely. Also, I am not worried about twins since I have not even been able to carry one yet and would deal with that issue, God willing that it should happen to me. I am neither for nor against twins and will pray diligently that there are not triplets. I will not be monitored. I ordered my opks this morning and will dtd every day when my period ends. I will not be dtd more than once a day unless it is for fun.. :)
> I am almost done with this blanket. I made it because of my losses. The colorful stripes are the number of miscarriages I have went through during my fertile years. The yellow border is for the baby God will let us keep. I think it's good for a woman to mark her losses and her gains. Adversity makes us stronger!

Clomid just has to be started while your having af, you don't have to be haing af the whole time you take it. Good luck with getting a bunch of follies tho! Oh & remember to not start Opks until 3 days after last pill, cause it can give you a false +.



FaithHopeLove said:


> Llawson, I will pray for you!!! I would be beside myself with worry if one of my sons were being deployed (not in the military anyway..but always have wondered about a draft). That was good advice by Angie...connect with some of the other moms whose sons are going. I think that would be a good, tight knit group of gals who can encourage each other and understand like no one else!:hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, sorry for BFN...the disappointment never gets easier:nope:
> 
> Fluter, hope you can press through the IUI...I don't blame you a BIT for not wanting to waste the cycle. Maybe you could get a turkey baster and do the job yourself:haha:
> 
> Angie, I LOVE the blanket and meaning behind it:hugs: you're very creative and talented:hugs: glad you've got your days figured out for the pills. I pray this works for you:hugs:
> I haven't tested anymore since yesterday morning. I've decided to just wait for the lab results on Tuesday. To answer your question, NO IVF wasn't part of our original plan. "My" plan when I met with my RE was to request another HSG and then do 2-3 IUI cycles (however many our time there would allow). He said he feels pretty confident the tubes would be open since my last hsg was done over a year after the reversal AND I had such immediate spillage from both sides...he doesn't think it's likely they would close up. He does however, feel our problem likely lies in the tubes. Just because they can be stitched back together AND have dye flow through, doesn't mean the fragile little fimbriae or cilia are working properly to move the egg and sperm:(
> He did say we could go ahead with the IUIs if that's what we wanted to do, but the cost would be about the same as the $2000 for IVF (hsg, drugs and 3 IUIs)...he felt the IVF was a better chance for us.
> At this point, I'm exhausted with TTC for more than 3 years. I'm not an easy going...play it by ear kinda gal...I WANT RESULTS, I'm a planner! So it's hard for me to be laid back with TTC. I either have to be mapping the whole month out or just let it go completely.:dohh: The stress really gets to me:nope: I just kinda want to go back to how life was before the TR:cry: and if it happens...it will be the biggest miracle in our life:cloud9:
> 
> Thanks, girls, for understand how life is on this roller coaster:haha: most people HAVE NO IDEA!
> 
> :kiss:

 I'm just like you, a planner! Horrible at patience! lol Hugs & Blessings your way!



stickybean4 said:


> The roller coaster ride sucks. I hate it.. but we have to hang on. I gave up and finally got my miracle after four years.
> 
> Hang in their Faith. My miracle shares your name Faith.

 You give me hope that this will turn into a Miracle one day :)

AFM~Nothing still :/ Not sure if its wishful thinking or not, but my BBs feel more tender today & I was a tad nauseated this morning with heartburn. Could be & probably is nothing tho....Someone said I may not have ovulated? I did only get 1 + Opk & my cm changed to creamy like usual a couple days after the +, so I don't know for sure. Quit temping a long time ago, too stressful lol Oh well, I did get a box of frer yesterday, but haven't broke the seal lol Just can't bring myself to POAS again yet. My goal is to wait it out til Sunday, but I already don't want to do it then either:nope: Hope all is well with the rest of our bunch :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, the Nurse/doctor (I am assuming she was a doctor since I had not had her before) told me to to take them on days 5 to 9. I don't have a 5 day period plus I don't have trouble ovulating. I believe the 5-9 days was for making a better quality egg, but the earlier days was for making you have more chances to conceive. I definitely wanted more chances with my one working tube.. She also told me to take the progesterone as soon as I took my last pill so I figured I'd better do some research when I got home and decide which was best for me since she obviously didn't know a lot about infertility if she would tell me to start the prometrium as soon as my last clomid pill was taken. I have to say that's why I like that doctor office though. I can go in and tell her I want to try a certain regime and so far, as long as my insurance covers it, they are ok with it, even without opening my chart... I have to say that I am glad they won't be the doctor office to deliver me since I seriously have to have a high risk OB since I will be on blood thinners during delivery of any babies.. I did not know about the opks.. Thanks so much for telling me that! I would have quit testing after I got that first positive. I always do. I would've been upset. ha ha..
Faith, I also am a planner. I need to have every moment lined out and every little 'what if' figured in, but I realized that during this one thing, I have no control. I can control my thoughts and most times my emotions. I can block out sadness and anger and push myself to go one more time, but I can't make God let me have a baby right now, or ever really. I had to plan the things as far as I was able and TRY to let my hope do the rest. (So hard for me to do.) You wouldn't believe the rages I have had both verbally and inside myself. Every time I rage I feel like I let go just enough to keep pushing. I am angry. I think we all are to some extent, mostly at ourselves. We all for one reason or another did a stupid thing and got our tubes tied. Now we might have to pay for that mistake for the rest of our life and it sucks every month to be a failure over and over. My rage yesterday had my husband telling me something that eased my heart. He told me that I have his love and I have God's love and no matter what we will walk through this world together. There are so many options of having a baby. There are so many ways to be fulfilled. If I fail to carry a baby, I am still so blessed because like you, I have a husband who prays over our family, who loves me no matter how stupid I act or how much I rage against my feeling of 'injustice'.
I feel my right side ovary hurting today after the clomid pill yesterday and even though I am pretty sure that will AGAIN be my dominant ovary this time, I am already making plans in my head for my next cycle. I can fight through these short number of years I have left of fertility and do all that I can, or I can quit and always wonder what might have been. Some people are capable of never thinking about it again when they say they're done, but I would always ask myself, "What if you had just kept pushing a little longer."
Now it's almost time for my clomid pill and the sappy Angie is leaving and the hateful Angie will emerge..
Have a great weekend everyone. 
I am praying for you ladies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well AF is finally here this morning & is not messing around! Skipped her usual light onset, woke up to horrid cramps & heavy flow on cd 1! Ouch! Plan to start Femara Monday(cd3-7 did cd4-8 last time) My pharmacist says it really doesn't change the out come of how many follies you get based on a days difference. Idk, but I figure cd3-7 is a happy medium! lol Hoping this is IT! Trying not to be to hopeful tho, as I know it was unlikely that we got a bfp on 1st iui anyway! I figure IUI #2 can't turn out to get a 2nd bfp....If by some Miracle it is, I pray for a happy ending! I just don't know if I can continue to try if we have to go thru a loss again. I know others have lost more & then got their keeper, but I don't think I'm that strong :( Anyways positive vibes!!!!!! Here we go!!!! How are you girls doing????


----------



## fluterby429

HELP! I had my scan this morning. I had 3 BIG follies. 25, 27 and 21. The nurse said they could be cyst but no way of knowing. Waiting on a call from the doctor. She said we may IUI tomorrow. Idk if I should. What if they are all cyst? Any suggestions or experience?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think they only turn into cyst later not when not Oed. I got a cyst because I didn't trigger and all didn't bust. It seems like your RE should have triggered you a few days ago. Any reason why he didn't? They usually trigger when follies are 18-20.


----------



## fluterby429

This is the only scan they did. He called the nurse back and he said that he felt that it was completely fine to trigger tonight and IUI on Monday as planned. I've been doing some reading. Some ended up with cyst from big follies but others released the egg and several got pregnant. I'm sure my almost 22 mm one is fine. So, I guess we'll see


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying this is it for you! Good luck Monday!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Flutter! I have heard some talk about large follies being over mature, but not sure what that means? I agree the 22 size sounds perfect!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

That's my fear. Idk. It's frustrating. I mean I can make one follie on my own without spending $600 on meds. I'm just in a bad mood today. I knew this was going to be a waste of time and $ but because dh wanted to do it, I did


----------



## cj72

don't give up flutter! You never know about those other follies. I'm hoping that this is the one that gives you your miracle.fx'd!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey ladies, just a quick update...AF arrived on Friday:cry: I certainly wasn't prepared for how heavy and painful AF is following an IVF cycle! Tons of cramping, clots..and ummm..other stuff..don't even know what all is in there!? Anyway, I had my good cry... I felt I was really quite prepared for the BFN, but somehow it still really hit me hard. I think so much of it is HORMONES from all the drugs...they really have made me a cry baby..lol
SO, that was cycle 40:dohh: perhaps my "40 years of wandering in the desert" are over and I'll get a surprise BFP:flower: I'm not going to be crazy with trying anymore, but certainly not giving up all hope:thumbup: I hope we see lots more 2014 BFPs from our TR gals:hugs:

Now, I'm going to cleanse my body from the drugs AND lose some weight in the process. My dh is joining me:happydance: for the FIRST TIME EVER he actually needs to lose weight:) It's so nice to have a weight loss buddy:) Galvan, are you still doing paleo diet with your dd? That really looks like a plan I could stick with! I did lose weight on the hcg diet, but it eventually came back. I know paleo is designed to be a "life-style" not just a diet. It looks doable:thumbup: I'd love to hear how your doing with it.:flower:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend:kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Faith I'm so sorry. I know you were gutted and it was necessary to cry about it for sure. I know I would've. Heck I've cried over my IUI that hasn't even happened yet. 

Tomorrow is the big day. I so hope at least one egg was released. I've done some research and I feel confident that my follie sizes were fine because I also took the letrozole as well and my lining was thick


----------



## AngienDaniel

:hugs: I am giving you a hug Faith. I read somewhere that fertility drugs stay in your system for up to 6 months. :hugs:
Fluter, I would take my chances and trigger away. The most you will end up with is three babies. Not too bad for 600$ I hope you have some babies!

AFM: I am on my 4th day of clomid. I take them at 1pm every day. I read it was better to take them at night, but I have not had any real side effects from them yet. I have ovary pain, but I figure that is normal. I also have a higher temperature but I figure that is normal too. I have had the most ovary pain on my left side this cycle.. I am not being monitored and after reading these last few days, I realize that could be a bad thing. I will start opks at around Wednesday or so.. My normal cycle is around 25 days.. I read that clomid might lengthen your cycle by a day or two so I am gonna just keep on track with what would have been normal for me and play it by ear this month. I decided I will try clomid again next cycle too. and maybe the cycle after that and then I will go back to ttc on my own. I might actually ask the doc for a progesterone test on day 21 just because I am interested. 
Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Faith! Hugs to you!
Glad your doing ok with Cloned Angie! It just gave me headaches & made me hot! LoL
Fx'd flutter! Hope your iui goes well!
Afm- well I have been a big cry baby today. Not sure why today has been so hard but I got a bad case of feeing sorry for myself going on. Ugh I just want to curl up & cry. Doesn't help that dh has been on his man period today! *smh.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

Faith, I am so sorry! :hugs:

As for the Paleo diet. We haven't really been following it with the move and all. It takes some getting used to, but is really great. You just need to have time to prepare your food ahead of time.

Either AF is due in 2-3 days or next week. I usually O CDs 12-13, btu I had tons of ECM from CD12-17 so not sure.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie if you are already having ovary pain I wouldn't take the last pill of clomid. It's just my opinion from using it several times and getting big cyst a couple of times. Hopefully it's just big fat follies making several eggs :)

Galvan 5 days of EWCM is a great thing! I NEVER get it and I'm convinced it's been an issues for me. The high T level causes bad cervical mucus. I had no idea. 

Cupcake sorry your are emotional today. It happens to us all. Sometimes it sucks being a woman


----------



## GalvanBaby

This was the first time with EWCM for more than 1 day. We BDed twice during that time. It had to fall right in our moving days. Any other time and I would have made sure we BDed 3very single day. Oh well. We will see within a week to 10 days.


----------



## cj72

Hugs Faith. I'm right there with you at 42 cycles. Its good you had a good cry. It's a cleanser in itself. I'm waiting out AF Tues/Weds timeframe.


----------



## fluterby429

He had over 20 million (that's all they look for) and over 90% motility. So it looks good! A little crampy


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am gonna take your advice and not take the last clomid pill. I stayed awake last night tossing and turning because I was restless, my left ovary was hurting, and I was HOT! Told the hubby if that was gonna be my only side effects I would take them and be glad.
My ovary has been hurting since the evening I took the first pill. I wanted the left side to ovulate and I have no doubt that is my side this cycle. Praying it bears fruit. <3

I hope your IUI works the first time Fluter! It has been almost two years that I have been on this particular thread. A lot of people have come and gone and a few have stayed. It's been a long ride so far. I haven't even been trying half as long as some. I pray we all get to have a baby.


----------



## fluterby429

Well hopefully that pain will be worth it from a big ol follie on the left side!!!

It sure has been a long journey for several of us. I was tell dh while I was lying on the table how I hope this is it. I feel that after 4 years and all the doctors appointments, pokes, prods and disappointments that it's our turn.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck girls! Good count flutter! I'm starting femara today. Ready for all of us to get out thb!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

:dust: to everyone! I want us all to graduate.


----------



## momsbaby

BFN this morning, should start Wednesday or Friday :( disappointing but its ok I can try agian. 

Good luck Flutter praying this is the one!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith I am sorry :-( 

Angie you're doing well with clomid if you're not having tons of side effects! I felt like my ovaries were going to rupture when I took it. One cycle I thought had appendicitis it was so bad. 

Fx for everyone! I read when I am feeding from my phone.... Responding is hard since I usually have a free hand.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just saw you post Faith for pictures :) Here are the girls at 4w5d they are just chillin watching SNL before bed.

They have to be the best babies ever (knock on wood) so far. But also my DH took 4 months off so he is always here to help so that probably makes it seem much easier. 

I have to admit I am in a little bit of a panic about how I will manage them around the clock once my DH returns to work in June. 

Cecelia who was the smallest at birth lost alot of weight and got down to 4lbs 9oz and almost ended up having to be admitted to NICU :dohh: a week after we got home. We got her back to gaining weight and she is up to 6lbs 9oz now at 5w.. but that meant putting her on mostly formula. 

Danica has been gaining since birth and she is my little chubby girl :cloud9: she is now just an oz shy of 8lbs.
 



Attached Files:







girls.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy! Your girls are absolutely beautiful!!!!! You'll be a Pro by the time dh goes back to work lol


----------



## fluterby429

Adorable Brandy!

Momsbaby - you're not out yet! Hang I'm there


----------



## LLawson

Fluter when I did IVF they cancelled because they thought I had too many follies but later decided it was cyst. My gyno said they should have went ahead because a cyst will not stop you from getting pregnant. Hope this helps.


----------



## cupcakestoy

It is SNOWING!:huh: Last time I remember snow in April was 7 years ago before our OUTDOOR wedding lol pretty big flakes too :) Feeling a little Hope creeping back into day. What a crazy ride this is!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG! They are adorable Brandy!!

momsbaby, it's not over yet!

If any ladies are interested in trying to win a free reading from Cheri22, she has a contest on her Facebook page where she posted a client's bump pic and you have to guess the gender and due date. Today is my belly photo, and I gave up the reading I won from being a participant, so there are at least two prizes up for grabs. (Boy and July 20 if you want a shot, lol)


----------



## fluterby429

I've read that some say my follie says could
Be cysts and some say they are good size because I took femera. I've read that clomid and femera cause larger follicles than gondatropins alone. I even read this medical study that said with femera, my size of follicles and the mm of my lining that it was optimal. Idk. I think my small one is good no matter what, so hopefully it took. It makes me sad to think we wasted all that time and $ to be over mature for all of them


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, I doubt they were bad. Quit stress woman. You need to be relaxing so the beanie can implant good. I kmow easier said than done, but necessary. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I was surprised at the clomid to be honest. I read so many scary tales about it that I was a little fearful of how it would make me emotionally. I am very glad to say that apart from a night sweat and a little restless sleep and ovary pain (that feels like my normal pain,) I have not suffered like most people say they do. I have a SERIOUS progesterone deficiency though, so I think that maybe it actually is good for my body. My levels are so low that they don't even measure up to an un-pregnant woman's standards. It was only 7 at 5 weeks pregnant. This medicine actually makes me feel good. I feel more happy and my mood is more even. I am not being monitored but I don't feel any different as far as ovulation is concerned. I do feel that my left ovary is the dominant one this month though which made me pretty happy since at least it gives me a better shot, (as long as my tubes aren't blocked from all the losses.)(un-ending worry about that) I am pretty happy with the results this month even if I don't end up pregnant. I will just have to pray that the side effects are the same if I have to take it again cause I read that it's normally not the same every month. If I don't conceive this month I will be asking for another hsg and will state worry over blocked tube since my loss in December as a reason for having it. Since I only got one tube, I need to be good to it. :D
and your baby girls are BRILLIANT! I am jealous of your motherhood.

Fluter, I think you have a GREAT chance of having a good IUI.. Sounded like you had good follicles and ttc gives us more worry and doubt that should be allowed for sure. When do you get to test? I am waiting for my o to come around. 

Cupcake, glad you found a little hope. I know I look for that elusive feeling quite often lately as this is the anniversary month of my start of ttc. 2 years down and the rest of my fertile years to go. ha ha.. I bet you can't wait for your next IUI.. I sometimes wish I was being monitored so as I could tell when I was going to o for sure. Catching that little egg by peeing on opks is so stressful.


----------



## fluterby429

Clomid had different effects on each cycle. First time nothing other than strong O pains. Next time oh lord I was an evil grouchy lady (moved up to 100mg) that round, also got a cyst that time, but did other 100 mg rounds and nothing other than a little headache (one other time I got a cyst). I'm sure you're fine! 

As for me I know I shouldn't stress and I've stayed off of the net googling today lol. I just keep saying it worked over and over to myself.

As far as testing they said wait two weeks. Yeah right lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my 3D ultrasound today and the little booger was stubborn. No amount of sugar or poking and prodding would make him move his hands away from his face. We did manage to get some good shots. 

And I think the tech is wrong about the photo where she wrote "It is a boy". There's no way he's a boy with that between his legs
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_0035.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7









UC BABY_0013.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









UC BABY_0036.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 13









UC BABY_0029.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLawson

Sorry ladies Im trying to catch up on all the posts. Angie thanks for all the info. I joined all the company pages and mom pages a few years ago when my son went to basic and it does help talking to people that are in the same situation. Ive met many moms and many if their boys that I call my own now. My son wanted to be in the Army since he was about 5. Thats all he ever talked about. You would think I would have been prepared and I thought I was until the day he left for basic and I just lost it. I do get to skype him now and he said the base hes going to has internet so he will be able to communicate through facebook or internet if he couldnt call. Right now he calls me every Sunday. 
The RE hasme on Clomid days 5-9 because its supposed to produce more mature eggs. The days 3-7 are supposed to be to produce more eggs I believe is how he explained it. My body is doing much better on it now. The first few months I had some horrible headaches. Excedrin migraine helped. I still have some horrible ovulation pains but I asked my gyno about it and she said that was actually a good sign. The RE said it was normal but from what I was reading online they were saying it wasnt normal and could be cysts so I was worried and double checked with the gyno and thats what she told me.


----------



## LLawson

Faith, I am so sorry!
Im sure all the drugs are causing your hormones to be crazy! Im a hormonal mess myself.
Hang in there!


----------



## LLawson

AFM, Im on cycle day 11. My hubbys second SA came back totally normal today but he didnt give us any numbers. He just sent an email saying it was perfectly normal and no worries there so thats some good news!
Weve started the race season again and Ive been gone a few days. I tried reading every post. If I missed anyone Im sorry!
Brandy the babies are adorable! Brandi cute 3d ultrasound!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandy, I was surprised at the clomid to be honest. I read so many scary tales about it that I was a little fearful of how it would make me emotionally. I am very glad to say that apart from a night sweat and a little restless sleep and ovary pain (that feels like my normal pain,) I have not suffered like most people say they do. I have a SERIOUS progesterone deficiency though, so I think that maybe it actually is good for my body. My levels are so low that they don't even measure up to an un-pregnant woman's standards. It was only 7 at 5 weeks pregnant. This medicine actually makes me feel good. I feel more happy and my mood is more even. I am not being monitored but I don't feel any different as far as ovulation is concerned. I do feel that my left ovary is the dominant one this month though which made me pretty happy since at least it gives me a better shot, (as long as my tubes aren't blocked from all the losses.)(un-ending worry about that) I am pretty happy with the results this month even if I don't end up pregnant. I will just have to pray that the side effects are the same if I have to take it again cause I read that it's normally not the same every month. If I don't conceive this month I will be asking for another hsg and will state worry over blocked tube since my loss in December as a reason for having it. Since I only got one tube, I need to be good to it. :D
> and your baby girls are BRILLIANT! I am jealous of your motherhood.
> 
> Fluter, I think you have a GREAT chance of having a good IUI.. Sounded like you had good follicles and ttc gives us more worry and doubt that should be allowed for sure. When do you get to test? I am waiting for my o to come around.
> 
> Cupcake, glad you found a little hope. I know I look for that elusive feeling quite often lately as this is the anniversary month of my start of ttc. 2 years down and the rest of my fertile years to go. ha ha.. I bet you can't wait for your next IUI.. I sometimes wish I was being monitored so as I could tell when I was going to o for sure. Catching that little egg by peeing on opks is so stressful.

 Angie~I'm not sure what I'm feeling; excited, nervous, dreading it? I don't really know how to describe it lol I'm hopeful because I know we got a bfp on our 1st try, but now I'm scared that it may not work again, then I'm scared it will work but I'll M/C again...Probably doesn't make alot of sense....I'm just taking it a day at a time & trying to not dwell on it lol I just ask God to calm my anxiety & fears, take a deep breath & go about my day....:)


----------



## GalvanBaby

It makes perfect sense, Cupcake. I want a BFP again, but I am scared at the same time. It is a difficult position to be in. I just hope that one day we will all get our rainbiw babies


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I'm scared I may have messed up. 2 weeks after surgery I rode in the semi truck with my dh. I didn't think about him having to drive down very bumpy roads. Could that have messed up my tubes. This has been on my mind since then. I know I won't really know unless I have a HSG test done but I'm scared I messed them up. I took another test this morning and it was neg. its only my 2nd month after surgery and I still have plenty of time to try, but there's that fear of what if.


----------



## fluterby429

I doubt very seriously you messed anything up. Once you have an hsg you'll feel way better


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, like Galvan said, it really does make no sense and it makes perfect sense. We all feel the same way once there has been a loss. It puts a little fear where there was only hope before..

Momsbaby, There is really no way to tell what will hurt but I figure if a person can ride in a semi while pregnant they can ride with repaired tubes. I did nothing but rest after my reversal but still got infection and both tubes blocked. It really is hit or miss and you have to try to be positive. I never even considered my tubes were still blocked until about 9 months in. It will be o.k. Your fears are normal. We all struggled with them. I still worry even now that something will happen and block my only open one.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks girls!

Moms~I'm 99% sure the truck ride did not hurt you...Its hard to relax & not worry, but just keep in mind that most times it takes up to a year for "normal" couples to conceive. Not to mention that bd can be more bumpy than a truck ride! lol Hang in there! I did feel better after my HSG, even tho it didn't help us get a bfp faster, we knew my tubes were open...Was going to schedule a 2nd HSG this cycle, but decided I'm just not ready for a 2nd yet....Just going to keep the faith that at least 1 is open for now. Plan to schedule another if no luck in the next 2-3 cycles. Just emotionally done with possible bad news for a little while, so I will continue to live in my bubble of blind hope :) Good luck & I hope your wait isn't long for a beautiful BFP!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh the worries we have to keep us up at night. 

I hope we all have have our lil forever babies in our arms soon. It's such mentally exhausting journey at times


----------



## LLawson

Momsbaby, that wouldnt hurt your tubes. My RE said the only thing that would was sex. He told me unless I plan on running a marathon after having it done that there was not much that would hurt you. He did quite a bit of repair on mine so I was not aloud to have sex for 6 weeks and he was very strict about obeying that for success.
Ive been trying for about a year now and still no BFP.....I had an HSG a few months ago and my tubes were fine. Im sure you didnt mess anything up.
Cupcake, I feel like you and Ive never got a BFP yet.... Its been a year now of trying. I was thinking it was a year in February but that was just a year from the reversal. He had me wait 6 weeks and then I started at that 6 weeks so it was more like 7 weeks. Towards the end of April.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-It took us 14 months. I got so discouraged at my year anniversary tho. I had read that after that your chances decline, but then found & met alot of ladies who got a keeper after 2-5 years later. Not that I want to wait that long! But who does right? All I know is after we did get our bfp, I have some hope of a THB, so I just can't quit trying....Hang in there!


----------



## fluterby429

:dohh:I forgot to take my prog. Suppository last night. :dohh: I hope it's not a big deal


----------



## AngienDaniel

My progesterone is little pink balls and I have the hardest time swallowing those things. I consider it my 'Keeper' pill, but they suck to take. I wish I had suppositories..
CD8 today. My o day is normally cd13 and I am wondering if that will change. Since I am not being monitored, there are no end of the thoughts in my head. My stupid opk tests have still not come in yet. Guess it helps me to not test too early though. I am excited about this cycle and it seems to be dragging by...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also Ladies, if a follicle grows at 2mm a day, and I started taking clomid on cd2 would that not make mine about 14mm already? That would give me till about Saturday before any follicles were the right size, right?? (about 20mm?) So I should/could possibly o on Saturday or Sunday?
One more thing I have noticed on Clomid this cycle is that I have had an increase in cm and in my drive. Usually my sex drive for this time in my cycle is almost non-existent. 
Oh and does progesterone increase your lining? I had very thin lining issues with all my pregnancies.. I read that taking estrogen would help that, but I thought that's what progesterone was for??


----------



## fluterby429

My old RE gave me yellow oval shaped balls that you could swallow or suppository but they always had me suppository. These are like a torpedo. They are really messy. 

Clomid can cause you follies to grow quite large. So you should be good! I'm excited for you this cycle as well and Cupcake. 

LL it's been over 4 years for me. I know the likelihood for me is slim, but I've seen several ladies that 2 years for their first bfp. Usually something was off a little in their bodies and once it corrected, BAM bfp. I have a TR sister right now that it had been over two yrs for her and she had VSG and then 3 mo later (weigh loss) she ended up preggo. One of the ladies that had a tr the night before me same place just found out she was pregnant (she miscarried a couple of weeks later) but that was her first real pregnancy. It gives me a glimmer hope


----------



## fluterby429

OMG I had this long reply and now it's gone lol

Clomid can make your follies grow quite large so I'm sure you're good! Excited for you and Cupcake this cycle. 

LL It's been over 4 yrs for me. I know that makes my chances slim, but I know tons of Tr gals that got keepers after 2 years. A TR sister that hers done the night before me had a BFP recently but she miscarried. It was her first real pregnancy (2 chemical pregnancies) it gives me a glimmer of hope.


----------



## LLawson

Well I got my LH surge today alot earlier than expected. Im only on cycle day 12. So I go for my second IUI tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck LL. 

haha I see my first post showed up. Ugh typing on a phone has it's draw backs for sure 

I tested to see how dark my trigger is and it's still pretty dark


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck LL!!!! Well girls, my friend with that is unhappily pregnant got to me after church....was whining about morning sickness & says she's tired of it.....so.....before I could stop myself I said you know you really should be thankful that you have a healthy baby instead of composing to someone who recently lost a baby & prays to be in your shoes on a daily basis! Yes...I said it...I did feel bad & sent a text apologizing later...just had enough of it....grrrr


----------



## LLawson

Good for you Cupcake! I would have had to do the same thing if I were in that situation. Some people just have no compassion for other people or are too wrapped up in themselves to think about others!
Sorry you had to do that but Im sure she will think about your feelings now!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Good for you Cupcake!! There is nothing wrong with letting her know that every bad word out of her mouth about her pregnancy is like daggers to you. I never reaized before the struggle to conceive. I spent my whole pregnancy with my daughter hating every minute of it cause I had just got left by her daddy as soon as I found out. I will never look at infertility the same way or be callous to another woman; even if she is my worst enemy. If she doesn't want the baby, I know about 1/3 of the population that would LOVE to snuggle her precious gift.
Some people are so far beyond stupid that they need a new classification.

LLawson. I wish the best of God's blessings as you go for your IUI..
I am so excited for everyone's cycle and feel some bfps coming soon!
AFM: My o test this morning was not positive, but there was a line and I have been having o pain for a few days. I am wondering if I will ovuate even earlier than my usual day 13? I am almost 99% sure I finally got my left side this cycle though. I fee like all I do anymore is wait.. UGH TO WAITING!!! I wanna see some results! hee hee..
I gotta work tomorrow but I hope everyone has a great Easter weekend and God bless!
Fluter, I will be checking in for your pee pee test resuts fo' shizzle..


----------



## jojo1972

I haven't posted in quite a long time and im now 24 weeks pregnant with our 3rd tr baby. This pregnancy has been very hard health wise for both me and baby but we've got through the worst of it I hope and im 100 percent having a little girl :happydance: only 14 weeks til delivery if I make it that far?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Jojo glad to hear you and your lil girl are doing ok!

AFM, I am spotting, but it is weird. A dark orange color. This has never happened before except when I had my MC. So I am stressing on this. If no normal flow by Sunday, I will test.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey JoJo! Glad you and baby are well! Hope your health holds.

Galvan that sounds weird..


----------



## fluterby429

hi Jojo and congrats on your pregnancy. Sorry it's been trying for you and baby.

Galvan - Def sounds weird


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hang in there JoJo! Your in the down hill stretch!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi~Just wanted to let you know that I actually got picked as a winner on the Cheri22 page!!!! Thanks for the heads up :) I'm a huge skeptic of psychic readings, but thought it would be fun to see if she gets it right. Do they ever tell anyone they will not have any kids? Just curious? Thanks again! Will update when I hear more!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hang in there JOJO.. Boy I know how hard it can be when things just arent going well during the pregnancy. Thinking of you ;) 

Cupcake- I would have done the very same thing. I am also guilty though of complaining when things are getting tough... I know I should just be happy and boy I try but there are times that it gets pretty rough so I apologize if I offend anyone :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy not offended in the least here. You just got to know this girl to understand.....


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I just got a reading from Cheri22 that said I would have a girl and referenced the month of Sept. which she said could be when I find out, deliver or conceive... I did the Jennyrenny one and that one has come and gone. She said a girl and I would find out in February 2014. I thought I would try cause I had a card reading done in person about 18 years ago and this girl was a friend of a friend but she told me EVERYTHING that ended up happening to me within about a 6 month period. Good and bad. I thought I would try these but Im a little skeptical now that the first one was a bust!
I had my second insemination Thursday but it doesnt look very hopeful. They had a horrible time doing it. The nurse couldnt get through the cervix and asked the same thing the doctor did (have I ever had any children natural)? She ended up having to call him in and of course it hurt like heck but he said he got it i there.....i asked him what would make me change so much from one month to the next and he said "shit happens" and I just have a gnarly cervix and should like the fact its like a virgin......he has such a horrible bedside manner! I think hes trying to be funny but the way he puts it, it comes across rude to me.
Has anyone else ever experienced this with their cervix? Last month the nurse got it right in on the first try and was saying she couldnt believe the doctor had such a hard time doing the HSG but this was the same nurse this time and she couldnt get it?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Cupcakes!!! Glad you won!

I've only heard of one instance where a person was told she wouldn't have anymore children, but it wasn't any of the ones I use (Brooke, Jenny, and Cheri). I can't remember which one it was.

Brooke predicted my wedding back in 2008, after two miscarriages. I asked if I ever would suffer one again because I was scared, and she offered another question so I asked how my wedding would go. She said she saw a delay, but that everything would go off well. There ended up being an hour delay, but it all went off without a hitch.

Also, Jennyrenny, in February 2008, told me I'd conceive a boy in August of 2008 off a cycle that began in July, and that my baby would be born in May with specific reference to the 4th.

I did get pregnant, but it was with a boy in March of 2008 and he was born in December. I completely forgot about it for a few years but in 2010, I got a BFP in August off a cycle that began July 25. My daughter was due April 27, but was born May 4.


----------



## momsbaby

Good morning ladies. Well I'm 4 days late took another test this morning (wondfo brand) and low and behold there was a very faint line. I was thinking its just my eyes. I told dh and he could see the line. So I'm going to buy a first response test and see what it says. I'm trying so hard not to get excited but its hard. Say a little prayer for me!!!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies! Jojo-you are moving right along at 24 weeks! I hope the rest is easier for you especially after the last delivery. Keep us up to date!

Cupcake, kudos to you for letting that ungrateful lady know what she said hurt you. People don't think before they speak anymore. I hope you don't have to wait long for your miracle.

Momsbaby!! I hope this is your sticky bean! Fx'd!!

Hi Angie ;) Thinking of you sweetie!

Faith- you have been on my mind. How are you doing?

Baby dust to you all ladies. Miracles happen all the time we just have to be patient and wait for ours. Afm, I started a second job as a 31 independent consultant so that I can save money for IVF in case I don't get my miracle the old fashion way lol. Last month I did not OPK or BB T and almost lost my mind from not knowing when things are going on. I actually o' later then normal and was worried I had missed our window but I didn't. Either way on to cycle 43. Looks like o day is the end of April. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson.. I don't really know anything about cervix openness. I figure some cervix's close tightly at certain times in a cycle and other times they are open. I have read lots of things about ladies who check their cervix's regularly and how they are high and closed or low and slightly open.. Maybe they are just checking yours at the wrong time of your cycle? I heard when you are ovulating your cervix is open?? Wonder why yours is closed?

Brandy, we don't care if you complain till pigs fly. You worked hard to get your babies and therein lies the huge difference. You struggled your tail off for your girls.. some people sneeze and have babies they don't even want.

CJ. I know how you feel about the second job for IVF. I would work three jobs if it would get me my baby. I am praying you don't need IVF but I know that like you, I would want to be prepared to get my baby in the chance that I couldn't do it by myself.
I have plans if I have to move to that myself since I could not afford IVF either and would have to save for it.
AFM: It's cd11 here and no positive yet. It is getting darker on the opk but nowhere near ready yet. I am looking to o about the same time I guess based on the current darkness of my opk it should be in the next few days. It's strange that I am not really having ovary pain for the last day and a half. Strange for me.
I know that it might sound kind of weird but I am trusting God to give us a baby this cycle. I figure that this is as good a month as any. I will be asking my doc for an estrogen test, progesterone test, and a blood hcg at about cd23. My usual cycle is about 25 days but I don't really relish the struggle most people say they have on clomid where it extends their cycle and gives them pregnancy symptoms that make them seriously depressed when their flow comes.. I don't mind my cycle being extended but I don't want to be unprepared. 
I really feel that this is a good month! 
God bless and have a great EASTER! <3

Oh and Momsbaby that is awesome about your positive!


----------



## anjie27

I saw my new obgyn who gave me a progesterone blood test and when I thought I should be expecting my af soon since my temps were going down I called when I took an opk for kicks and noticed it was starting to get dark again so I called and asked to speak to the nurse and she put me on hold to look for my results and she told me that I haven't ovulated yet and that it probably tried but didn't and will probably be starting soon since the opks are starting to get darker again I also have an appt on the 30th so I hope I ovulate before then so I can ask for another progesterone test to make sure


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd Momsbaby. Can't wait for the update. 

How much do these Cherri22 and JennyRen readings cost


----------



## momsbaby

I've been so busy today that I haven't had time to go buy a test lol. Which test would be better first response or clear blue, I'm 15dpo


----------



## AngienDaniel

Anjie... mine are getting darker too. I also want to get a test at the end of the month just to make sure mine is high enough. 

Fluter, when you testing?

I can't wait to hurry up and ovulate.. Then it's more waiting..
Momsbaby, you test again?


----------



## AngienDaniel

:)


----------



## fluterby429

I'm not supposed to test until 14dpiui which would be the 28th (the day before my bday). I tested the trigger and it's almost gone. I say by tomorrow it shouldn't show any more. I hope the line reappears. Although I feel pms today. Maybe it's just an off day.


----------



## anjie27

In case it doesn't happen this cyce I ordered femaprin to help with my irregular cycles which I used before until I ran out in February and didn't get more so I am going to start taking it to see if that helps


----------



## AngienDaniel

My surge will be tomorrow. I am getting regular o pain. Both sides like normal.. I wonder why both of my ovaries hurt every month instead of just one side? Well, guess I will be in the wait in a few days. Happy Easter!


----------



## AngienDaniel

stupid phone posting


----------



## momsbaby

Tested again with the cheapy, the 2nd line is still faint but a little darker than this morning. Will test again in the morn. I bought CBdigital I'm going to wait and take it Monday morn. Figures crossed


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG MOMSbaby!! Congratulations!!! Hiw mamy cycles has it been since the last surgery?


----------



## GalvanBaby

As for Cheri22, I had a reading in April 2013 right after my MC. She said June, but June came and went and nothing. Maybe she meant 2014. Fx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am excited for you to test. I sure hope you get your positive. 
Best of luck Momsbaby! Double lines make us all happy!
Anjie, I hope you don't need your meds for your irregular cycles..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Moms! Hope this is your bfp! Good luck to those on catching the golden egg & to those testing!!! I start Opks tomorrow, with iui sometime end of the week. Not had too much time to dwell on it with working at fire hall. Happy Easter ladies! God is so good to us all!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Happy Easter everyone!!!! This is my 2nd cycle after surgery. This mornings test has a faint line also but the CB digital showed not pregnant so I dont know what to think. Guess I'll wait a few days to test with the other CB. But I got 3 wondfo test that has a faint line. Confused


----------



## fluterby429

Angie good luck catching the egg!!
Anjie hope your cycle syncs and no meds are needed 
Momsbaby- so exciting. I'm sure if you wait a couple more days the CBD will show. They are less sensitive. 

AfM my trigger is still in. As a matter of fact darker than yesterday by a hair. I assume maybe my urine was more diluted yesterday but I held the pee same time. Idk.green background was yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

Apparently I'm not good at adding pics lol sorry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flutter some never have the line dissappear with a trigger. They get light then darker again as HCG rebuilds. I hope that's the case for you.


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter my preg test look like that. Wish my phone would let me upload pics


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, how long does it take to test out a trigger? The tests look like they are above a 'light positive'. If you arent supposed to test till the 28th then you have pretty decent cycle length. I could almost test on the 28th for a positive myself. I just have a 12 day lp.
Momsbaby, I always have light positives on Wondfo.. I had to stop using them cause they were causing me distress. I bought the walmart ones this cycle. I got 4 just waiting. I used 20 pregnancy tests last month and they all had a light line. It was real sucky when my period came even though I knew it was coming because those little lines gave me extra hope. I recommend a higher hcg test since they are much less likely to be inaccurate.
I hope your IUI is sucessful this time too Cupcake!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh, that is my opk from fmu.. Hope I am ovulating from my left side this cycle!


----------



## momsbaby

I also took a opk just to see and its positive as well. I read that it could mean pregnant. I hate waiting AF needs to come or the test need to get darker. I'm praying so hard that its not a false positive.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

fluterby429 said:


> FX'd Momsbaby. Can't wait for the update.
> 
> How much do these Cherri22 and JennyRen readings cost

Cheri depends on what kind of reading you get. She offers TTC, life readings, oracle decks, loved one connections, etc. The TTC reading ranges from $15.00 to $50 if you get the "motherlode" option.

Last time I used Jenny, I think she was about $10.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, and third trimester today!!!! Almost there now.

Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## Navygrrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> Oh, and third trimester today!!!! Almost there now.
> 
> Happy Easter ladies!

Holy crap! Weren't you just getting your TR last week? :lol: You're in the home stretch!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Right Navy? Hard to believe he'll be here in just a few more weeks. Seems like I was just laying on the couch recovering from the reversal itself. 

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies. All the IUI and trigger and IVF talk, I kind of feel out of place with. I read and I keep up, but I also feel bad reading about everyone's struggles after their TR when I got what everyone wants so quickly. I sometimes feel out of place because of that, but still want to keep up with everyone. I do truly believe we'll have plenty of sticky BFPs by the end of 2014. :hugs: to all


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, you are our hope. If you can get a BFP so quickly then, we sure as hell can eventually get one.


----------



## fluterby429

Everyone is different on the amount of time it takes to leave but most were gone by 8 days post trigger and that's where I am today. I chose to test it out. I want to see it gone so I know if it comes back it's real and I'm not all excited for no reason. I have a 14 day LP normally. Idk what it'll be because of the meds though.


----------



## anjie27

dh got my vitex from a vitamin store last night and I took it as soon as he got home and then I took it this morning. I also took my clear blue digital opk and my clinicalguard opk around 1:30 pm my usual time and when I came back after the time was up this is what I found.:dance:
[URL=https://s231.photobucket.com/user/anjie702/media/088_zps1075de68.jpg.html][IMG]https://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee124/anjie702/088_zps1075de68.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm happy for each and every TR sister who gets her BFP and take home baby. Do I get a little sad when it's not me? Yes, of course, but that doesn't mean I'm not thrilled for everyone else. I love reading pregnancy updates and birth stories and everything else that comes with having children. :)


----------



## momsbaby

OMG ladies I got my BFP!!!! This morning I used cbd and it says "pregnant." I have had one cycle since surgery April would have been my 2nd cycle. I cant believe it. I called dh and he's so excited and wants me to take another test in the morn to be sure. Said hun I know this is the sure thing the test says it lol. I'm so excited and scared. Stick baby stick


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations momsbaby!!!! That's how it went for me too. Had my surgery September 24, first period October 15, and BFP November 7. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Momsbaby!

Looks like we have two ladies that need to get busy :)

These are the lady 3 days test. Looks about the same to me. Last one is today. If these don't go away in a couple of days it's going to play some serious mind games with me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cj72

Whoohoo momsbaby!!!

Time to get it on fluter!!

I posted my latest cheri22 to my journal if you're interested. She called it in June of last year and was right ( she cannot see MC's.) She had already predicted this boy so some of it is the last reading and some from this time ;)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter the last one looks a little tad bit lighter to me. I am so nervous for you. I pray this is your positive keeper!
CJ, I am gonna check out your reading as soon as I get done posting this.. I do believe that psychic readings are accurate sometimes. If you get a real psychic and not someone playing on someone's needs. I hope she is as accurate as she was last time with a few adjustments made for no miscarriage.. Can I ask something though? Why can a psychic not predict miscarriage if she can predict everything else? 
Question: I have had a positve opk on and off since cd11 at about 8 or 9 pm.. It is now morning cd13.. I know I have not ovulated since I am still getting ovary pain and as soon as I ovulate every cycle it goes away. Is that normal on clomid to get so many positive opks? 
I am covered and it would be nice if just dtd would end someone knocked up cause I would be the Queen of Knocked-up-ness. I am tired of having sex this cycle.. It had just been so long since I o'd from the left that I wanted to make sure I tried my hardest. If I ain't pregnant this cycle I am going to get me an appt. to have another hsg test..


----------



## LLawson

Angie, it was open last month but closed this month and they said that happens I asked why and he said no reason and asked if I had heard the term "shit happens" and he said this is one of those things..... It was closed and very painful when they did the HSG too.
I feel like this cycle is going to be a bust! My temp has went back down. Ive never had that happen? So not sure whats going on? I used the expensive smiley face OPks and got 4 positives so I had to have an LH surge. Has anyone used those and got false positives?
Congrats On the BFPs!
Faith, Ive been thinking about you. How are you doing?
Fluter, I just did the Cheri one and it was 20.00 for the one I did.


----------



## LLawson

Angie a few months I had 3 and 4 days of positives on Clomid.


----------



## Navygrrl

Yay! Congrats momsbaby! :dance:

KMFX for you, fluterby!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I would ask them if they heard the phrase that sh**'s too expensive for it just to happen.. :D 
Sorry you feel like your cycle is a bust. I have felt like that quite a few times before my cycle even started. 
I don't usually do opks and the months I did I stopped after my first positive. I usually just stop feeling ovary pain on cd13 so I just assumed I o'd on that day pretty much every month. I find it amazing that sometimes we actually can feel the fertility days ahead of the actual day. I felt much more fertile on cd11 than I do today even though I know that I haven't ovulated yet.
Fertility is weird.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms! Congrats!!!!

I don't resent anyone's bfp, granted I do have a temporary gut clenched moment of jealousy tho! 

Flutter-They kinda all look the same to me too :/ Praying its not the trigger still!!

LL-Sorry about the sucky IUI lol Hopefully different is a good thing tho! If your talking about the Advanced CBD, those were a waste of money for me! I do LOVE the regular CBD smiley ones tho!

Angie-Clomid hasn't given me more than 1 + Opk in the past, but I did have 1 cycle where I had a +, went in for US & my Dr. said I had 1 ruptured follicle with another fixing to pop. Told me I would get another + soon & low & behold I did that day! So I guess it can happen. Also if your not triggering, you could be gearing up to O & just haven't yet...Good Luck!

Thinking of you CJ, Navy, Anjie, Mrs.T, Brandy, Brandi & anyone else I have forgotten :)

AFM-IUI toward end of the week!!! Getting a little more excited :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Momsbaby!! Beautiful word, huh?!

AFM, my body is acting stupid as usual. AF is weird and I have nausea from hell. I need to test, but I just don't feel like seeing just 1 line. I don't know what to do. :(


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats mombaby! 

Good luck to all the ladies TTC their :bfp: sending plenty of baby dust your way :dust: I can honestly understand what Brandi said, although I am excited for myself just a bit because of my previous loses I won't get to attached. I feel bad that it has happen to me and others have been trying just as hard and some longer. So I just try not to post as much. 

Afm my scan for today was rescheduled until Wed due to an emergency the tech had. I have been very tired and nauseated and can't keep to much down. Hopefully it ease up soon


----------



## cupcakestoy

No need to feel bad Mrs.T! Your Journey & your losses have been as hard as anybodies! Revel in the fact that you are pregnant! I know when we get our keeper I will be ecstatic. I think we all deserve our Miracle babies since there is a lot of stress & heartache involved from the start of even thinking about getting a TR :) Hugs to all the new Mommas!!! Pray to join you all soon as God's Will allows!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

I second what Cupcake wrote!! :D


----------



## cj72

AngienDaniel said:


> Fluter the last one looks a little tad bit lighter to me. I am so nervous for you. I pray this is your positive keeper!
> CJ, I am gonna check out your reading as soon as I get done posting this.. I do believe that psychic readings are accurate sometimes. If you get a real psychic and not someone playing on someone's needs. I hope she is as accurate as she was last time with a few adjustments made for no miscarriage.. Can I ask something though? Why can a psychic not predict miscarriage if she can predict everything else?
> Question: I have had a positve opk on and off since cd11 at about 8 or 9 pm.. It is now morning cd13.. I know I have not ovulated since I am still getting ovary pain and as soon as I ovulate every cycle it goes away. Is that normal on clomid to get so many positive opks?
> I am covered and it would be nice if just dtd would end someone knocked up cause I would be the Queen of Knocked-up-ness. I am tired of having sex this cycle.. It had just been so long since I o'd from the left that I wanted to make sure I tried my hardest. If I ain't pregnant this cycle I am going to get me an appt. to have another hsg test..

Lol, I know, right?! And if they are psychic shouldn't they know the information instead of you saying stuff?! All I know is she called it out of 30 cycles...and I believe!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cheri22 was wrong with mine. She said June, and June came and went with nothing. Unless she meant this June. I sent her an email telling her and requesting an update.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake its just the regular clearblue easy digital ones.
As if I were not confused enough already, I started having pains that feel like ovulation a few hours ago. Out of curiosity I do an OPk and its postive. i followed up with a few more. All positive.....how is this possible after all the positives Wednesday and the negatives in between? My body is driving me insane!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know Cheri says that she has been known to be off by a year, and she usually states it's birth month, conceive month, or the month you find out in. Fingers crossed!

All three psychics told me December for this baby and my BFP came in November instead. Two predicted a girl, one predicted a boy.

One psychic I sought a few days after my first ovulation post TR said I had a "white aura" which usually signifies that the person is pregnant or will be pregnant very soon and said she saw a baby wrapped in a blue blanket, indicating a boy.

I found out literally days later that I was pregnant, and well, he's ALL boy.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I believe in psychics. A tarot card reader said that I would meet someone whose name started with an M a year later. A year later I met my husband, his name is Miguel. She also said that we would have problems the first year. We did have big time due to his ex girlfriend. She said we would get married after a long engagement by no fault of ours. We had a 2 1/2 year engagement because my ex husband drug out my divorce for 4 years.

I wish I still lived near her, I would so go see her now!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It was Eternity Tarot by Tania.

October 30, 2013, she asked for this:



> **Your full name
> 
> **Date of birth
> 
> **any births/losses (please indicate year of births, and year of losses)
> 
> **Your due date (if Pregnant right now)
> 
> **A picture of you (This allows me to connect with you better)
> 
> **a number between 1-10 (this give me permission to do a reading for you)

October 30 was 3dpo.

I sent back:



> Name: Brandi Nicole N**** M*******
> DOB: March 14, 1986
> Births/Losses: 3 births, 2 losses - Births were March 25, 2007, December 1, 2008, and May 4, 2011. Losses were October 25, 2007 and January 8, 2008
> 
> Not currently pregnant, TTC and in the TWW.
> 
> 6
> 
> Attached photo.

On November 12, so I guess a few days after my BFP (November 7), I got this back:



> Hello Brandi,
> 
> I hope you enjoy your reading and it resonates well with you.
> 
> When I connect with your energy, I feel your aura is mainly white. Your aura is the energy center that makes up who you are in a sense, ad can give a lot of insght into what your personality is like, or anything that is going on in your life. White symbolizes truth, innocence, and purity. This is the color that most will see in people when they are beginning to expand on their auric vision. It is the color of universal energy, called Prana, and reflects all colors within it. White specks of light indicate pregnancy is to occur very soon, or that the person is pregnant at this time.
> 
> With birth timing, I am being shown the number 9. This can be the date or time you give birth, or the number of hours you labor. I do feel you will labor and birth this baby naturally. When I ask them to show me your baby, I am shown a baby wrapped in blue. I see your baby as being very compassionate, musically inclined, and full of energy. He has the heart of a lion, and is fearless - he will take on any challenge and loves a good adventure.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! That's so cool that she was spot on. I wonder tho, does Cheri ask any info? All I got was a generic email so far, pretty much saying she is busy & is working on it lol I do believe some people have a true gift, tho not sure to what extent. Guess this little experiment will either make or break my beliefs on this! I am excited to get my reading tho. Guess I hope it can at least give me a little hop & keep me on the TTC train until I meet the months she talks about lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She says she'll ask for info in the scheduling email she sends to you. Baby brain has me forgetting what she asks for. I tend to pay for readings and donate them more often than I get them now anyway, lol.


----------



## momsbaby

I called 6 drs this morn and none can get me in till late May&#128544;. I called one other dr and have an appointment for tomorrow morning to see the nurse. I told the lady about my reversal and that I was at risk for a tubal. She said the nurse will determine when I'll get to see the dr. I'm was like really lady. So tomorrow I'll see what the nurse says.


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ, I truly feel that having faith in something can make it come to pass. I truly believe that. I don't mean like on the surface faith, but deep, abiding faith. Believing really is most of the battle. 
I do believe that some psychics are able to tell people certain things, but I also believe that there are more people that lie for the money and use people's hopes and dreams to pay their bills with no real compassion. I just happen to believe in God more than psychics and feel that if I need some answers I would rather wait around on Him for free, than wait on a human being that might just be out to harm me with a false hope that doesn't mean nothing to them, but means the world to me. We all have faith in something, and faith of any kind is good. I just prefer faith in God over faith in people.. : ) I think that getting a psychic reading is o.k. if you make sure to not be too damaged if their words don't come to pass. I know for me, it's very hard to wait, but more hard to wait for something someone says you are gonna get and it doesn't come.. That sucks much worse.

Anywho, I am 1dpo and have cramping in my left side only. Never had this before so I know it's a side effect of the Clomid. I am sure before this cycle is over I will have many new 'symptoms'. Good thing I am gonna be pregnant this cycle. ;D


----------



## Jenafyr4

Just stopping in to say hello ladies. Hope all is well. Its been a year since my surgery, but I havent been trying as Ive been single as most of you know I'm now in a relationship and things are great. I dont know what the future holds as far as baby making but I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## fluterby429

Negative test today (slight line but almost looked like an evap) so here's to it coming back


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Jenafyr! Long time no see! Glad to hear from you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fxed it comes back, Flutter! Angie, Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## Mommabrown

Fx for you Flutter!!! 

Jenafyr it makes life so much better when your happy! Glad to hear from you!


----------



## cj72

Cupcake, she asks for your age your husbands age, how many births and how many miscarriages you've had and which number TTC this is for you.she likes to have a picture of both you and DH included if possible and you can just answer the email that she sent to you with that information so she has it.

Angie, I do it for fun but out of 30 cycles she was right. Believe me, God hears from plenty from me on babies, lol. I did want to email her back and say really 9 pounds?! Lol.

Hi Jenafyr! Glad to see you checking in :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cheri22 responded and saud that I had a natural MC and that I need a D&C to clear out my uterus so the beanie can implant. Tgat us wild how she knew I had a natural mc.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am getting interested in asking this lady what her reading is for me. It would be interesting as I feel I am pregnant already even though I am only 1dpo. I also feel that 'if' I am right and I am pregnant, that this pregnancy will be my keeper. What are the chances of her doing a reading in the next 2 weeks? I don't even know how to ask a psychic, but I sure have asked God and I am so glad I have faith in Him to deliver. 
Might be cool to see what she 'sees' for muah.. Gonna go hunt her down real quick and check it out. Googling Cherri22..?? I reckon.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I thought about it and decided that God is Master in my life and I don't want to be swayed by anyone's 'predictions' for my future. I will let God do all the planning and will put my trust fully in His promises. I was, for a good few minutes, tempted to ask though. Glad I didn't. I feel like it might have swayed my feeling concerning this cycle. 

Have a blessed week! I hope her predictions come true for everyone! It sounds like fun, just not a good idea for me while ttc..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- I too have God as my Lord, Savior & Master. Regardless of what she says we all know in the end it doesn't matter because He will decide when the time is right for each of us. Its for entertainment purposes only according to the disclaimer on her page. I won it & Its free, otherwise I wouldn't be interested in getting a reading. I assure you I won't put much stock in it or be holding my breath lol Sounds like you dont need Cheri since your predicting your own bfp this cycle lol I hope & pray your right & you get your keeper!!!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Hi Jenafyr! Glad to see that you've found someone new in your life. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I know right, Cupcake! Not only am I predicting my own bfp, I am gonna predict that I am having two babies! I figure believing is most of the battle and it's gonna happen. I will let you ladies know after my tww is up if God rewards my faith. (I am praying that it is a deep, abiding faith and I don't doubt Him in my secret heart.)

I actually went to her webpage and almost ordered a reading, but for some reason I just feel like that would hurt my cycle and superstition runs deep.. It really does sound interesting and if it were another time, I might have went ahead with it, but ever since I ovulated I have had a 'feeling' that not only will this cycle be my keeper, but that there were two eggs fertilized. I know there is no way I can know that, but the feeling is there and I am happy and excited for my hope and faith for this cycle.

I am having low belly cramps/twinges/ little stabby pains again today. I figured for sure they would go away after ovulation but they have not. I woke up twice last night with night sweats. I mean literal sweat pouring off me. It was disgusting. I have woken up hot before but never really sweaty. My temperature has changed pretty drastic in just a few hours. I have also suffered a small facial breakout which very seldom ever happens to me and NEVER happens at this point in my cycle. My belly was so swollen last night at bed that I swear I looked 6 months pregnant and it was hard and tender. I also had baby dreams of boy girl babes, but they didn't look alike. The boy was blond/blue eyed and the girl was black/red headed/blue eyed. They were very well-behaved too. :) I know when I start my progesterone pills tomorrow that I will have an abundance of progesterone cause my boobies already get little pains in them like they are filling up with milk so I know they will probably be painful this cycle. I still ovulated on the same day so I figure I will have about the same cycle, maybe a few days longer. I am going to request a progesterone test on cd24 so I can get an hcg and an estrogen test too if I can.
You testing yet Fluter? I am excited for the IUI's. 
Well, I have written a book again. I pray everyone has hope for their cycle! God bless!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie clomid can mess with you for sure. Hate to hear about the night sweats. The progesterone is jacking with me good. I've been cramping and pains on my boobs. Today I'm an emotional mess for no good reason. I blame all the girl hormones that have been pumped into my body. I don't feel hopeful at all. Every time I've been pregnant I knew it before I even tested, and I don't have that feeling at all. I'll start testing tomorrow at 10dpiui


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-i had the same symptoms on Clomid! Well except I was really tired & grumpy too! Femara isn't too bad. Just dull headache with it.....CD 12 today ewcm starting so MAY get a + Ok in a day or so. :):):) dh had a bug yesterday so hoping he can feel better soon & be ready to do his part!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I cry. Seriously.... full on water works since ovulation at the smallest things. I didn't have a single symptom while I was taking the meds but now they are full out. ha ha.. I don't know whether it's better to have no symptoms or every symptom.

Fluter, there was a few times when I was pregnant that I would have sworn I was not. Most times the things I have read have had more people swearing they were gonna start their period and got their positive instead. I am praying for your positive.

Cupcake, I have not been 'bad moody' on the meds. I am the opposite and am more lovey/clingy.. It's sad really cause I am normally not a very expressive person. I kind of like it. ; )


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake good luck girl!!! I never get ewcm :( that's why I was hoping IUI would help us. 

Progesterone level came back at a low 11...feeling really doubtful now. Have to up the suppositories to two a night ugh!!!


----------



## LLawson

Angie I have all of those symptoms on the Clomid. I didnt realize until a few months ago that was what was causing my night sweats! They are horrible! Most of my side effects dont hit until ovulation time until my period. The first few months I had horrible migraines. I guess my body adjusted cause I havent got those anymore. I have horrible bloatingand that keeps getting worse. Ive been on it about 9 or 10 months now. My ovaries hurt off and on my boobs hurt almost from ovulation to period each month now.....Ive had the acne breakouts. My stomach looks like Im about 7 months pregnant and Im guessing its not going to get any better while he has me on the Clomid.
He told me yesterday that clomid could cause false positive opks....so now I have no clue when or if I ovulated for sure. My temp went up again this morning so thats twice since Saturday but it went down the days between that. Even though my gyno agreed and said it was a good idea to keep me on the clomid, Im thinking about not taking it this next month and see what happens.


----------



## LLawson

Forgot to mention, I was a monster the first few months on it. I guess the migraines probably contributed to that. I am still however very emotional at anything and everything. I cant even watch certain commercials without crying. I cried during the olympics listening to the olympians life stories and my son said I was a nut case! LOL.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is me for sure about the crying.. I cried reading people's positive pregnancy stories all day yesterday. Not even recent positives either but old forums from 2008.. lmbo.. The things we women go through for babies. I have just decided to walk through the days and deal with each 'symptom' as it comes and not try to analyze anything since everything is a symptom of both pregnancy and the medication. Plus, I will have the added progesterone suppositories. Gonna make it through this cycle still intact. :D

Fluter, For me a progesterone level of 11 would sound good since at 5 weeks pregnant mine was a 7.. What is considered an acceptable number?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Glad everyone is well. I just had a recent checkup and all is good with me. Me and my bf are ntnp. I have been on bc since last July and stopped in January but used protection till now. I have no clue if I can even get pregnant because my ttc journey ended before it even got started. I dont want to stress about it, just enjoy my man and leave it in God's hands.

s/n: a year ago Cheri22 predicted June and girl for me...


----------



## fluterby429

A medicated cycle I think it should be around 20.


----------



## Navygrrl

Ugh. I was always having hot flashes and night sweats on clomid. My husband would have to wear a sweatsuit at night since I'd have the a/c blasting and blankets thrown on the floor. My last clomid cycle was double the dosage I'd started, and my ovulation pains were so severe that I thought we'd have to go to the ER. If I decide to try meds again, I'll probably just pay extra and use femara/letrozole.

I cry all the time at sappy/sad/etc. stuff. I've always been like that, though. 

I had a cheri22 reading last year summer that predicted October and boy. It was interesting to see what she'd say, but October has come and gone and nada. Plus I have a feeling that the child waiting for me is a girl. We even have a name picked out already. :)

My one year TR anniversary is coming up. I told hubby the other day that, if we're not successful in the next few years, then we're going to get a puppy, LOL.


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> Cupcake good luck girl!!! I never get ewcm :( that's why I was hoping IUI would help us.
> 
> Progesterone level came back at a low 11...feeling really doubtful now. Have to up the suppositories to two a night ugh!!!

 Hmmm, I know they like to see it above 10 for normal cycle to show O, so you at least did O & still have a shot!!! Fx'd for you to get your long awaited BFP!



LLawson said:


> Angie I have all of those symptoms on the Clomid. I didnt realize until a few months ago that was what was causing my night sweats! They are horrible! Most of my side effects dont hit until ovulation time until my period. The first few months I had horrible migraines. I guess my body adjusted cause I havent got those anymore. I have horrible bloatingand that keeps getting worse. Ive been on it about 9 or 10 months now. My ovaries hurt off and on my boobs hurt almost from ovulation to period each month now.....Ive had the acne breakouts. My stomach looks like Im about 7 months pregnant and Im guessing its not going to get any better while he has me on the Clomid.
> He told me yesterday that clomid could cause false positive opks....so now I have no clue when or if I ovulated for sure. My temp went up again this morning so thats twice since Saturday but it went down the days between that. Even though my gyno agreed and said it was a good idea to keep me on the clomid, Im thinking about not taking it this next month and see what happens.

 You only get a false + if you start Opks too early. Start testing 3 days after your last pill :) Hoping you caught your egg!



Navygrrl said:


> Ugh. I was always having hot flashes and night sweats on clomid. My husband would have to wear a sweatsuit at night since I'd have the a/c blasting and blankets thrown on the floor. My last clomid cycle was double the dosage I'd started, and my ovulation pains were so severe that I thought we'd have to go to the ER. If I decide to try meds again, I'll probably just pay extra and use femara/letrozole.
> 
> I cry all the time at sappy/sad/etc. stuff. I've always been like that, though.
> 
> I had a cheri22 reading last year summer that predicted October and boy. It was interesting to see what she'd say, but October has come and gone and nada. Plus I have a feeling that the child waiting for me is a girl. We even have a name picked out already. :)
> 
> My one year TR anniversary is coming up. I told hubby the other day that, if we're not successful in the next few years, then we're going to get a puppy, LOL.

 I said the same, but we have a Rotti who is so spoiled another puppy is out of the question lol I got chickens instead last summer, & this summer I'm getting goats! LOL We best be having a baby soon or next summer I'm getting a bigger farm :thumbup:

Well Opk is still negative, which is ok...Hoping dh will feel up to bd tonight! Hoping for a + tomorrow & IUI Friday night, but my luck it will fall on the weekend, which isn't too big of a deal, except for we got a ton of plans for this weekend....*sigh Oh well, you do what you gotta do...:shrug: 

Oh yeah, to add to our craziness BOTH my kids are h ome from school with vomiting:cry: Thanks to the dh's crud yesterday....I am isolating myself to avoid it LOL I'm awful I know, but someone has to take care of all the sick & shut-in! God knows if I catch it I'm on my own......


----------



## fluterby429

. I'm only 9dpo and had a pin head size light red blood on tp and some pink cm. I'm so sad. I have a 14 day LP so I'm sure all these meds have jacked my system


----------



## LLawson

Fluter maybe its implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I hope it isn't af. I hope it's implantation.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well dh is having some high BP reading this week....Has me worried since he is only 35. ugh...It seems both our jobs have turned into nightmares this last few weeks & its taking a toll on us both :( Plan to talk to our Dr. to see if there is a good bp pill for him to take that won't cause erectile problems, since that seems to be a common s/e of bp meds & God knows we need other issues while ttc! Honestly as long as he is ok, that's what matters most! Hugs girls!


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Well dh is having some high BP reading this week....Has me worried since he is only 35. ugh...It seems both our jobs have turned into nightmares this last few weeks & its taking a toll on us both :( Plan to talk to our Dr. to see if there is a good bp pill for him to take that won't cause erectile problems, since that seems to be a common s/e of bp meds & God knows we need other issues while ttc! Honestly as long as he is ok, that's what matters most! Hugs girls!

Your doctor may not go straight into bp meds. My doctor had me limit salt, exercise more, and lose weight before starting me on meds. Of course, I didn't do any of things and ended up on two different meds for a while, but I finally got my butt into gear and I'm down to only one med that I'm weaning off and will be done with in a few months. My doctor also did a bunch of bloodwork, including a 24-hour urine test, to make sure that my blood pressure problems weren't caused by some other health issues. 

I don't know how high his blood pressure is, and obviously I'm no doctor. There are so many different blood pressure meds that I'm sure you'll be able to find one that works and that has limited side effects. I was on one med that worked great except it made me cough all the time. Weird.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I hope the doctor is able to help him without BP meds since he's so young. I'm sure diet restrictions will help. 

I never had anymore spotting or pink. The light red that was on the tp was literally like a speck and then some very light pink cm (or progesterone cream lol)!ive checked my cervix and nothing. I'm super crampy so that scares me.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, my hubby was 27 when he got put on bp meds. They have not affected his ability to perform. His was stroke high though and would level out if he was laying down but would sky rocket if he sit up. He doesn't follow dr's orders and take them everyday though. He only takes them when he feels it is off. I think he is nuts and he should stop sipping the bourbon and stop smoking but I ain't his Momma so I mostly keep quiet for now. I love the guy but he is as stubborn as a mule.

Fluter, I am so glad that you are not bleeding. I am so excited for you to start testing. Maybe you are pregnant and your progesterone was too low and now all is good.. I sure pray you get your positive.

Afm. I am 3dpo. I woke up this morning to no more swollen belly. It actually is back to normal which is strange for me. Usually I stay bloated during the tww. I still have lower belly cramping, but it isn't as bad as it was the last 3 days. Thank God! I am to start my progesterone today so I am in for a whole pile of new 'symptoms'. UGH!


----------



## momsbaby

I didnt get to go to the dr yesterday had to reschedule due to my husband totaling out his truck. Is ok just had a scratch on his arm, he hit a deer. So now have a dr appt Monday. So far everything seems to be going good. I've got a little nausea and my bbs hurt like crazy. 

Praying for more BFP baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

DH and I have our first appt with the RE today to find out why we keep losing our LO's. I would like to ask to be kept in your thoughts and prayers. I'm so very scared that after going through the TR and recovery that we're going to find out that something _else_ is drastically wrong and keeping us from having our sticky bean :cry: 

I'm keeping you all in my prayers and thoughts too, this thread needs more BFP's!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Glad your hubby and little one are doing well, Momsbaby!

Kuawen, I understand your struggle and will be praying for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Whoop Whoop!!! Got my Smiley face Opk today, CD 13, IUI tomorrow :) Praying for a bfp with a happy ending this time!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay cupcake!!!!

Still no more spotting of any sort. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I am a little except for my negative Walmart $.88 test


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake I was on Bp meds for years and a few months ago I quit everything cold turkey against my doctors orders. I found that if I walk at least a few times a week and take fish oil everyday it stays normal. Fish oil also helps lower cholesterol. My teenage sons cholesterol was outrageous on an accutane type drug. They put him on fish oil and within a month it had dropped more than half and kept going down. I am doing much better at managing stress too. I had to cut alotof stressful peopleout of my life but it paid off cause I dont get stressed like I use to. It was causing me horrible neck pain, headaches and high bp. I do still have bp pills and if I have an incident (which I only have once) I took the pill and it went down so its not one of those that has to be in your system very long to work. Maybe he can do something like that if he has to be medicated.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well Dr. Thinks some of the high bp readings may be due to this GI bug/virus he has going on along with stress from work & of course diet LoL gave him a decadron injection & zofran. Going to monitor bp & see how it goes after he is better. Dr. N has an induction going in late tonight so not sure what time we will be worked in for iui. Worst case scenario will be 8am Saturday morning :/ which is around 36 hrs after +opk which I'm afraid would be too late ugh....hoping late tomorrow night.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am 4dpo. I got up this morning feeling so sick. I have never felt sick while ttc. I had to control my breathing so I would not physically throw up and even then it was iffy. This clomid is some tough stuff. I have constant lower belly cramping, every hour peeing, nausea, trouble sleeping, dizziness, and such a horrible run-down heavy feeling. If I do have to take this medicine again it will only be for another cycle; at least until I can convince myself the side effects were not so bad. I have NEVER been sick like this. Even with both my term babies and any miscarriage, I have never felt so yucky and such nausea. I feel like poo! I want to go back to bed and sleep all day and maybe I would wake up feeling better. That's what I get for bragging at first about how Clomid didn't give me any side effects.
I repent!

I hope you get in today to do your IUI Cupcake! Shouldn't take that long and since IUI's cost a lot usually, I would want it to be when I thought was best and not when the doctor had time to do it cause it is your money and if it doesn't work cause they did it at the wrong time, they have a win/win situation cause you have to go back and try/pay for it again. If I felt like today was my best day, I would push for today.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake- Hope your DH is doing better and that the stress passes soon for both of you. Time of Ovulation post a positive OPK is so hard to time! Some people ovulate almost immediately and others 48 hours later... the tracking OPKs made me absolutely insane.

Angie- FX for you in this 2WW. I am glad you have progesterone! That Clomid can be some nasty stuff. If you decide not to use it anymore I would ask for Femara I didnt have any effects with that... hopefully you wont need to though :) 

AFM- I cant believe the babies are 6W already! I am a crazy over protective mom so they havent been in public yet LOL But yesterday we did an outing to a friends studio to do some photography. She did an amazing job! Here is a sample of it. More to come
 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang progesterone/clomid makes me cry at every little thing!

Your babies are stunning, Brandy. I don't blame you for being over-protective. I think we all will be.
How do your older children feel about your girls? Has your daughter had her son yet?


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> Dang progesterone/clomid makes me cry at every little thing!
> 
> Your babies are stunning, Brandy. I don't blame you for being over-protective. I think we all will be.
> How do your older children feel about your girls? Has your daughter had her son yet?

Progesterone makes me a sappy mess thats for sure.

My son has picked them up twice because one was crying and I couldnt get to both at the same time. When he did he looked like he was holding an alien it was pretty funny. Otherwise he talks to them and stuff alot but he isnt a hands on kind of kid yet. I have seen him with toddlers and he is great so I imagine once they start talking and walking it will be alot different.

My daughter is obsessed with them! She is 36W3D so she is getting close! She is getting very nervous about having her own that she has to care for 24/7.

Since I have decided to leave my career for now I will be there as much as I can for her since I am only a few miles away. So I have a feeling she will be here ALOT


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy the babies are wonderful. They are making good practice for your daughter! Lol

Angie try the femera. I had no ill side effects from taking it and it doesn't thin your lining. Sorry that you are feeling so crappy 

AFM - BFN on frer today with 2nd morning urine (I was too sleepy to remember the first time) I'm 11dpiui :( feeling out. This progesterone is making me feel things that make me want to believe


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Brandy the babies are wonderful. They are making good practice for your daughter! Lol
> 
> Angie try the femera. I had no ill side effects from taking it and it doesn't thin your lining. Sorry that you are feeling so crappy
> 
> AFM - BFN on frer today with 2nd morning urine (I was too sleepy to remember the first time) I'm 11dpiui :( feeling out. This progesterone is making me feel things that make me want to believe

Theres still a chance Fluter you're not out yet. FX


----------



## momsbaby

Brandy your girls are so darn precious!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy the girls are darling!!! Other than dr visits Emma wasn't out in public either. 

Flutter there is still hope! 

Angie...yikes I didn't even like feeling like that when pregnant let alone being a side effect. Fx that this is your month. 

afm, I am on CD 9 and have dark red bleeding. I dunno what's up this hasn't ever happened before. It's medium lightish but still enough that its leaking on to a pad. And i know for sure this isn't AF as she was massive heavy this month. My cycles have shortened to 27 days so maybe its LP defect? What do you girls think?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Your girls are gorgeous, Brandy!

It's not over until the ugly red head rears her ugly red head, fluter!

My non-pregnant rant of the day is that it absolutely SUCKS to have spent $150 last week filling my cupboards with groceries, only to not be able to use it due to dairy allergies. My little guy seems to be allergic and although he won't see the allergist until the end of May, I've been told to start the elimination and see if that helps with his behaviour outbursts and eczema outbreaks. So goodbye to the majority of food in my cupboards, lol.

Wish I had known like a week and a half ago, because it seems like such a waste of money, and dairy-free stuff is expensive as hell, but because I can't return the majority of it, as it's frozen, but just so it doesn't go to waste, I'm giving it all to a family in need.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy-Beautiful pic!
Flutter-Still hoping you get a bfp soon!
Angie-Thats part of the downside of doing iui with an ob. Its cheaper but he does have deliveries to do & is in practice alone. I don't mind waiting really, as I know I will receive the same care when we have a baby.:)
Moms-any labs yet? Need to get those going!
Brandi-That does suck! Hope the little guy grows out of it tho!
AFM- Still waiting for the call LoL started having right ovary pain & cramps around 1pm so I think its O time. I have read the egg lives for 24 hrs so I figure even if we can't do iui til 8 in the morning we are ok . Also read that with mfi its better to do iui after ovulation has occurred so I guess we are right on track LoL


----------



## momsbaby

No, no labs yet. With me being new to this town I can't get into any dr till late may even though I told them about my reversal. I see a nurse Monday to get my med history then she'll determine when I'll see the dr. A bunch of BS


----------



## cupcakestoy

Do they not have urgent care or walk-in clinics? That does blow. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## momsbaby

I'm not sure if they have urgent care. I just pray everyday that my little one is ok and growing till I can get in. Once I see the dr I'm going to ask lots of questions and have a rush put on my labs. I feel like everything is ok and that the baby is where he or she needs to be but I want to know for sure so it'll ease my mind. I'm not hurting or cramping. The only time I cramp is if my clothes are to tight lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momsbaby, I normally wouldn't say the ER, but in your situation I would go with some excuse to get checked out.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I agree with Galvan. Sometimes its too late when you start hurting or cramping. Be safe!


----------



## fluterby429

cupcake you should be fine to IUI in the morning. Keeping my fx'd for you!!!

Momsbaby I agree with the other ladies. I'd just make some thing up like your are hurting or cramping and you're afraid of ectopic or something along those lines


----------



## momsbaby

Y'all are right I dont need to mess around so I called my reversal dr. The nurse said I should be ok to wait till Monday. She said for me demand a blood draw and if they don't do it to go to an urgent care. I asked my boss if there was one in town she said yes. So if the dr or nurse doesn't do a draw then I'm going to the urgent clinic.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hiw many weeks are you, momsbaby?


----------



## fluterby429

::(: I'm out. Started quite a bit of pink spotting


----------



## ~Brandy~

mombaby- You dont need to see a doctor or get them to request an HCG test. You can go to any Labcorp to have the test completed and get the results in 1 business day.

I looked up your location and the closest Labcorp to you is 

500 S UNIVERSITY AVE # 704
LITTLE ROCK, AR 72205
P: (501) 663-0605
F: (501) 663-8938
Days / Hours:
MON-FRI DRUG SCREENS
8:00-5:008:00-4:30
46.85 miles from zipcode: 72131


----------



## AngienDaniel

You're pretty cool, Brandy. That was a nice thing to do! 
I would never have thought to just go to the Lab. We have a Quest Diagnostics here. Will they do a lab without an order? 

Fluter. I wish I could give you a hug and pat you on the back and make you feel not so sad. I am sorry your IUI didn't work. I am sorry about af.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Flutter. I am so sorry. It really hurts when the IUI doesn't work. I was heart broken when AF started.


----------



## fluterby429

3 days earl too. What a slap in the face. ISO what to so from here. It's been over 4 years.


----------



## fluterby429

I emailed the doctor to see if I should stop the prog and he said take an hpt. I did that obviously and I emailed him back. Waiting on his reply. Duh isn't home yet for me to tell him.


----------



## momsbaby

I'm 5wks 3days. Brandy thank you for the info but I've moved to Texas. I now live close to Odessa Tx. I'd go to the er but I have no health insurance. I changed jobs at the first of the month so I lost the insurance I had with my previous job.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, my RE said that no matter what to not stop progesterone until I had a negative test at 16dpiui. Somerimes you can spot and sometimes a test doesn't show until 16 or even 17dpo


----------



## fluterby429

Well it stopped. This morning when I checked my cervix I had only a tiny bit of brown. Tmi but my inners down there are kinda swollen and hard to get prog in or check cp. I didn't take it last night but since I stopped spotting I put it in this morning. Dh and I decided that we'll do IUI one more time.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well no iui for us this time. Ended up being after 9pm when we got the call to come in last night & dh decided he felt too bad to go do it. SO we are out already :( I'm trying so hard not to be pissed at him. He said we would just try naturally well guess what? Yep. Didn't finish that either! Do femara & another month wasted......I'm so tired of being on this journey. I'm not sure why God gives graciously to some & not to others. It just sucks for now........


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter hugs I hope your not out!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I hope you're not out. I pray you get your baby and I am glad you and your hubby already decided on your next cycle. It makes it so much easier when you have a plan. I have already decided to try clomid again. if by chance this cycle fails to.

Cupcake, I am sorry about your cycle. I know I told my hubby that if I was gonna put myself through all this crap he was gonna tow the line cause it is too much for them to fail to do one small thing when we spend month after month jacking our bodies up and they just sit around.

AFM: I feel better today than I did yesterday. Still have low belly cramping, mostly on my left side. I still feel like this could be my cycle. I have had breakouts, have a HORRIBLE time sleeping and my dreams are so weird.
In them everything is positive. Everything is a 'yes'. People are positive, all my tests are positive, everything around me is a 'yes'. I know that sounds weird, but the dreams I have are like every thing that happens is happening with everyone and it's good. Guess it's better than dreaming selfishly. ha ha 
I am just 5dpo and this tww is going by so very very slowly. At least it's the weekend and the next two days will go by in a blur like the weekend always does.


----------



## stickybean4

Dont give up yet, Flutter. Being swollen down there is a sign of pregnancy.

Your babies are so beautiful Brandy.

Sorry about this cycle cupcake. I wish men had to go through half of what we do.

Moms baby glad you called your dr, snd will be getting some labs.

Good luck and hi to the rest of you ladies. 

Afm. Im 11 dpo after my chemical last month. I didnt even make it far enough to get my labs down. Not feeling to hopeful this cycle. ttc has been put on the back burner. We found out a few weeks ago hubbys dad has cancer and its terminal. He lives 1200 km away so we had to make an emergency trip there. We couldnt afford to fly so we had to drive. Not much fun witha two year old. It was the first time my daughter got to meet her grandpa. I wish we had tiok her there sooner. now she will never get the chance to know him.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake so sorry.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sticky, I am so sorry for your family! I am sorry for your chemical too. I know whatever children me and the hubby have together, they will not know my husband's parents either since they don't like me. (We have never met.) He has kids with his ex so they took her side in the divorce and disowned their son. It's sad when a legacy is lost. 
Hopefully your hubby can tell your children about their Grandpa. God bless your family in this tough time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I am not positive. I just know that Labcorp will do it. Since my FS is in NC he told me to just go into labcorp for all my testing when I got PG and a doctor couldnt see me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well dh is still puking :/ at this point I'm convinced its stress & reflux being the base issue. I had a good pity party yesterday, cried bout missing our little angel & how unfair this whole journey is. I know God can work Miracles. I know it can happen for us still....I'm just sad we didn't get to do iui this cycle.. I am planning a monitored cycle & trigger next cycle. Debating between femara vs. Cloned tho. Really want more than 1 egg to aim for.....


----------



## Kuawen

Well ladies, unfortunately on Friday I went in for an HSG and found out that my right tube has healed shut :cry: no matter what the doctor did they couldn't get the contrast dye to go through. I know that I still have a good chance of falling pregnant with only one tube I'm just sad that I didn't end up with the best case scenario. The next tests the RE has for DH and I are gene karyotyping and an endometrial biopsy to rule out chromosomal or immune factors. I think our RE is also seeing if we would be good candidates for IVF. I sincerely hope that it doesn't come to that, moreso because of the cost of it than the IVF itself. If that's the way it's gotta be then we'll be taking about 2 years off TTC to save up the money (I don't qualify for IVF studies because of my history of endo) :cry: 

I'm still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. I feel like a part of me is just distancing itself from the idea of motherhood and pregnancy. I can't handle the disappointment anymore.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My right tube is completely blocked too, Kuawen! I have been pregnant 4 times from May 2013 to December 2013. It is completely possible to get pregnant with just one tube! When I went in to have the test I knew both of my tubes were blocked but I prayed they could get one open. I felt such joy when he said he opened the one. I pray you get your thb!

AFM: I am cd6. I have spent most of these last few days really tired. I have low belly cramps off and on and a messed up sleep but beyond that I feel great really. I will be calling tomorrow for my progesterone and blood hcg test on Wednesday. I will also be asking for a few months of clomid and progesterone. If my cycle comes it will be here around Sunday. My cycle had been extended the last two months to 27 days though so I assume it might be again and will for sure be testing up a storm. I think I have 6 tests. All WalMart brand since Wondfo gives me the lines. I don't test on expensive tests since I get so many blood draws. (I don't know what I would do if I actually get to the point to where my test is darker than the control.)
Also, If by chance this is not my month, I will be asking for another hsg test. I never thought about all the miscarriages blocking my only working tube., but it has been 4 months since my last 'pregnancy' and I have to figure that could be possible. I will probably test Tuesday. I hope to have the blood draw Wednesday. Will test after that on Sunday or Monday if needed and then on to whatever comes next! 

Cupcake, If I don't conceive this cycle or next, I will have to wait a cycle out too since the hubby might be going to Cali for a month from June to July.. I don't really want to be out a cycle since I turn 35 in July and will feel time even more sharply, but I know one month isn't too bad really. Maybe your sitting out this month will give your hubby a boost that will decide your positive next cycle. 
Some months I wish I could find the ability to wait patiently without worry. Sometimes I wish I had never gotten my tubes untied and I would not know the hardship I brought on myself. Now I couldn't give up even if I tried.

God bless everyone and I hope you all have a good work week!


----------



## cupcakestoy

We did bd so I guess we have a minimal chance LoL yeah right :/ Oh well not anything I can do now other than wait for AF & start over *sigh.. did have a great service at church today that lifted my spirits. So I guess I'll be you gals cheerleader this cycle :)


----------



## fluterby429

I stopped the progesterone and the spitting has stopped. I'm hoping AF comes full force tomorrow so we can start this IUI process one more time. 

I use a lab called Any lab test now. You don't have to have an order from a doctor. Just walk in and ask for what you want. You can call and get prices as well. They will email, fax or mail your results.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I sure feel like this is my month but I ain't got a single thing that should be making me feel like that. I have low belly cramps on and off, but not a single other thing! Even the clomid and daily progesterone isn't giving me a twinge. I do have dreams every night that I am pregnant or am getting positive tests but I have those dreams every single month! I really hate ttc. I think I am gonna give myself the rest of this year and then I am gonna wait awhile before I ttc again. It will give me time to finish college and get a better job. I am in serious need of a break soon before I go off my rocker! I am feeling slightly defeated and kind of loopy today. Positive thinking has left me feeling a little coo-coo!
I hope your IUI's do the trick this time Cupcake and Fluter!


----------



## fluterby429

Im out. AF is here. Baseline u/s tomorrow. I don't really feel like doing it again but dh wants to try one more time. I feel like it's a giant waste of time and money.


----------



## Mrstruth

I had my U/S scan today my FHR was 173 which they said was good, we seen the baby wiggle which comfort me. I wanted to stop by and give a update


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Shay love it!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Mrs. T!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Seen the nurse today. Still no lab. I go back May 8th for an ultrasound and pap.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is crazy that they won't do any labs on you, Momsbaby. It sounds like the Drs are not familiar with TR protocol. Is it possible for you to get labs done anywhere else, atleast 2 labs to make sure your betas are doubling. Then, at least you would be pretty sure that the pregnancy is ok.


----------



## momsbaby

I have no idea where to go for labs. I've called the urgent care and they wont see me cause I'm pregnant. And I dont have health insurance lost it when I changed jobs. So I have no clue what to do


----------



## Mrstruth

Thank you Flutery and cupcake :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

momsbaby said:


> I have no idea where to go for labs. I've called the urgent care and they wont see me cause I'm pregnant. And I dont have health insurance lost it when I changed jobs. So I have no clue what to do

I would be a little more persistent with my request for hcg draws. If they won't honor your concerns/requests then time to move on to another Dr. I have never had a dr. refuse to do any kind of labs when I asked them too.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Momsbaby: I don't know how I would feel about not having labs done.. On one hand it would be more peaceful since you just have to let it play out---On the other hand you are at a higher risk for ectopic so if you feel the slightest pain I would go to ER and you will get labs and ultrasound all in one go and they can't turn you away. The only thing is you will have to wait forever, but it would probably be worth it. You'd be amazed at what a little complaining about side pain will do in the Emergency room. You don't have to have insurance to be seen in the ER.. But you will have a hospital bill. God bless!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I sure hope it is your month!!!

Momsbaby there is an Any Lab Test Now in Little Rock. Idk how close that is to you but they do hCG draws. They are $49. All you have to do is walk in. That is the lab I've been using to get all of my tests for this IUI crap!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Momsbaby! If you can't pay for a blood draw or it's too much, at least you have the info..


Quest Diagnostics
523 N Alleghaney Ave
Odessa, TX 79761
8AM-3PM (M-F)
Phone: (432) 653-4073
Directions
LabCorp
850 Tower Dr Ste 101
Odessa, TX 79761
8AM-3PM (M-F)
Phone: (432) 653-4073
Directions
(432) 653-4073
Call to consult with a medical professional
Blood Tests Available in Odessa

STD Testing
Cholesterol Test
Tyroid Test
Prostate Screening
Liver Testing

Hemoglobin A1c
Vitamin Level Testing
Cancer Screening
Hormone Levels
Pregnancy Testing


You do not need an order or a prescription from your doctor. All our tes... more
Confidential Laboratory Blood Testing

At Health Testing Centers we make blood testing in Odessa as discreet an... more
Fast Results

After having the sample taken at the lab, your easy to understand blood ... more
Save 70% or More

Most of our patients either don't have health insurance or don't want to... more
Order Any Lab Test (No Restrictions)

Often health insurance companies, or even your doctor, will limit the nu... more
Money Back Guarantee

Health Testing Centers have been providing laboratory blood testing in O... more 

i JUST COPIED AND PASTED SINCE i don't know how to share a link...
https://www.healthtestingcenters.com/lab-locations/texas/blood-testing/odessa-tx.html ha ha... there's the web address...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Fluter!
I got my appt for my progesterone test (cd23) but she said she won't order an hcg until after I miss my period. I also went ahead and got her to refill my clomid.. I still feel like this could be my month but I feel like that every month. In case I am wrong (I usually am) I will be prepared.. :D


----------



## momsbaby

Angi thank you bunches for the info. I'll be going by and getting some labs done


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well, dh seems to have gotten his "man-period" yet again! Geez....:/


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Well, dh seems to have gotten his "man-period" yet again! Geez....:/

Ugh. Sorry to hear that. *hugs*


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for great numbers momsbaby!!

Cupcake, OH seems to get his man period or atleast male PMS several times a m9nth. I feel ya!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm glad I'm not alone...lol Seems like the week after O, he wants to argue over the stupidest stuff.....*sigh somedays i miss being a Single mom...:shrug:


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, my hubby gets like that every now and then. 
Fluter, I would give another IUI a try.
Angie, I hope this is yor month.
Im on cycle day 25. Im pretty sure Im out. Im having the same cramping Ive had the last few months on Clomid. Its a strange cramping down low and its almost constantly there until AF shows so Im expecting that soon. If AF does show I will start the rounds of antibiotics that the gyno gave me and the hubby and see what happens with that....


----------



## momsbaby

I'm at the ER woke up to bleeding not a lot but more than spotting. They have done a blood draw so waiting on the results. Praying this isn't a miscarriage. I'm so scares right now and this crazy hospital doesn't do OB so no sonagram just lab.


----------



## momsbaby

The bleeding is darker than pink and lighter than red. I have no pain or cramping. Wish they would hurry and give me some info


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think I would find me another town to live in Momsbaby. For real! Not having a Sonogram machine would be the limit for me. That's just ridiculous! They probably just don't want to give you one since you are without insurance. I would THROW A FIT! and then I would trow another fit cause they made me upset and made me throw the first fit! 
In all seriousness though, I would be researching hospitals/and or birthing centers/and or Midwives.... I would not want to have my baby in a hospital that supposedly does not have a sonogram, which I personally believe is a lie.


----------



## AngienDaniel

AFM: I am 8dpo. I go tomorrow for my progesterone test. I read that it's best to do the test on an empty stomach??
I also am gonna go super early so I might be able to get my results before the end of the day. Gonna pick up next months prescriptions on the way home..

Found out yesterday that my hubby is leaving in June to July for sure. That will put me out for the month of June... If I am not pregnant by then I will assume something is wrong with my tube cause there is no way we are missing the days... I am nervous really. 
The doc told me yesterday that she won't let me do another hsg test cause I have already had one and if it has shown the tubes open, then nothing will close them... I was thinking that I just don't understand where these people get their degrees? I know the education system in our country is seriously lacking, but it scares me... pretty badly. These people are responsible for my health and well-being. UGH! I guess I will have to find another doctor to schedule one for me. If I do it, I will be doing it in June while the hubby is gone since I will be out that cycle anyhow.
I wish, I pray, that I won't need to go that distance. I would be ecstatic with just one baby. I just want to get past the hurdle of carrying one baby. I am so sick of failing at this every. single. month. I wish God would be easy on me this cycle.. I am gonna be crying my little heart out again cause I don't feel a single symptom and I keep feeling like I am, but there is not a reason for it. Just hope that will probably damage again this cycle. 
This cycle is the anniversary of my first loss last year. I will be glad when it is over. I will be glad when ttc is over. I hope I have twins if I have to take clomid next cycle so I can just have babies and then quit after 3.. I guess my period will be late too to exasperate the feeling of inadequacy. Pregnant or not, this is gonna be a hard cycle for me..

Cupcake, my hubby is ALWAYS in a good mood! IT KILLS ME! HE wakes up laughing and smiling and is hardly ever serious. I am the opposite and am always serious and even when I am not, I look like I am.. I want to stab him in the eye for his cheerfulness some days.. I know being happy is a good thing, but too much happiness (to me) is a sign of having psychotic tendencies... lmbo.. I tell him he is gonna go off on a murderous rampage on the day he wakes up and realizes there is nothing to be so happy about.. He drives me batty. I would say our after ovulation fights are mostly started by me cause I am stressed and worried about failing and he goes on like he hasn't a care in the world...


----------



## momsbaby

I live in a very small town I call the hospital here a bandaid station. The closest big town where they deliver babies is an hour and a half away. I called my OB I now have an appt for this Thursday at 2:45. I talked to the nurse she said since my cervix is closed and high I should be ok. Yeah right I'm scared to death right now. By all means I dont want to miscarry. Thursday they will do more labs and compare them to the hospital and a sonagram. The bleeding is darker, not heavy its only there when I wipe. I have no clots not cramping or hurting. I dont have a clue whats going on. I'm praying god will let me keep this baby.


----------



## cj72

Momsbaby, I did the same with my younger daughter. I passed a big clot and she was fine. I know how scared you are. Praying for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby I bled with both of my boys around the 6-8 week mark. Rest and drink plenty of water. 

LL I hope you're not out. 

Today is my 36th birthday. For my birthday I got a lovely vagina wanding while I was cramping severely LOL yay me. Good news, no cyst. Med change to Femara days 4-8 and menopur injections 6-10, ultrasound Sat May 10 and then trigger on the 12th. Thee menopur is super expensive. $74 a vial and I need 5.


----------



## momsbaby

I'm bleeding alot more light cramping nothing major. I took a preg test this morning it was positive took one this afternoon and the line is barely there. I'm fearing the worse


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cake::hugs: sorry your IUI failed:cry: hoping you get your long-awaited BFP on your next round:hugs:

Angie, hope your positive BFP thoughts get you your keeper:hugs:

Shay, glad everything is going so well with your pregnancy:hugs:

Momsbaby, hopefully it's just that crazy first-tri bleeding:wacko: glad you're FINALLY getting some labs done:hugs:

Cupcake, hopefully dh get's over whatever is bugging him...soon! This journey is stressful enough...no need to add dh's "PMS" to the mix.:hugs:

LLawson, hope you're not out!:hugs:

Galvan, are you all settled in your new place?:hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Happy Birthday Fluter! All of us want a nice vaginal probing for our birthday! ha ha..

Momsbaby, I am sorry about your bleeding! Hope it is just normal bleeding..

Thanks Faith, I need it. I think I am just wanting to be pregnant too much.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Birthday Fluter!!!

Angie, thinking positive may be just what you need for your sticky baby. Fingers crossed you get the sticky baby(ies) this month or soon! 2014 is the year, we'll all have BFP's or babies!


----------



## Navygrrl

I hope so, Brandi! My one year TR anniversary is one week from today, and I'm starting to feel like we should have used the money for something else. Oh well, I can't undo it now. I'd love a BFP this year, but I don't have the optimism I had right after surgery.

momsbaby - I hope your urine was just too diluted and the baby is still snuggled in. *hugs*


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Birthday Flutter!!!!!

Moms-Hope everything is ok. Did you get your 1st hcg #? How far along are you again? I had light bleeding in the beginning of each of my pregnancies...Try not to stress, but I've been there & that is WAY harder than it sounds!

Dh seems a little better so far today, at least he's talking to me lol Even though this year has been rough so far, I still feel in my heart that we will get our BFP-Keeper before the year's end! I also believe this thread will be exploding with great news before we know it!!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

I'm 6wks today. The ER said it would take a day or 2 to get the results. Its bright red bleeding still no clots


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. It must really be a bandaid station lol Hcg only takes like 15 mins to run in an in house lab, I had some of my hcg's done thru my OB & sent out with Labcorp & the results where back the next morning...Hope you get some reassurance soon!


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby - hang in there sweetie. I'm hoping that it's just normal since everything looked closed and high. 

Navy I know it seems like forever but just remember it takes women that have never had a tr a year or more 

We were approved for the compassionate care program for 75% off of meds but none of the meds I was Rx'd are included. I emailed the dr. And asked to switch back to gonal-f and he said ok to call the nurse in the morning. I also asked to be monitored earlier but he didn't say anything about that. I'm going to ask her in the morning so my follicles got so big last time


----------



## momsbaby

Well I'm pretty sure I miscarried. I had some pretty bad pain went to the bathroom and passed 2 big clots. Medium dark red bleeding with small clots now. I'm heart broken and dont know how to take this. I'm thinking maybe my body wasn't healed enough after surgery. One good this is I know I cam get pregnant. So I'll try in june for another baby. I'm still going to the dr Thursday. I've cried so much today I now have a headache. I'll keep you all posted


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so sorry momsbaby. I hope it's not that. Love and prayers


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so very sorry momsbaby :hugs: your experience sounds so much like mine; I can't believe that these doctors won't listen to us when we tell them we need to have the HCG betas and tests to make sure everything is developing as it should be. You and yours are in my prayers and I'm hoping for a miracle or at the very least for comfort and healing and compassion.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hugs Moms! I had never had a m/c until Jan. It was devastating for me & I still struggle with our loss. Praying for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mom's I am so very sorry to read that you're going through this. 

I wish it was easier for us with tubal reversals to get the car we need in early pregnancy


----------



## momsbaby

Thank you ladies. This is so hard. I've never been though anything like this before. I got up this morning peed on another stick and there's still a dark line. The bleeding has slowed down a little there's no clots this morn. I'm still going to the dr tomorrow


----------



## fluterby429

Moms I'm so very very sorry. Sending you giant hugs 

I called and got my meds changed to save some $ and asked for my scan to be on cd11 instead of 13. It wasn't my nurse but the lady at the desk and she acted like it was no big deal and changed it all. Hope it's ok :-/


----------



## momsbaby

Angi thank you again for the testing center info. I've wrote them down for when we get pregnant again I'll be going and getting labs done I'll go every other day. I believe if I would have had the labs done and seen that my levels was dropping I would have bee a little more prepared for this. I'll be ok I believe in Jesus and know he's got better plans for us. Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## fluterby429

Moms you'll get preggers again and you know what to do now. I'd also recommend getting your progesterone level checked too. Bless your heart I'm so sorry


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, I am so sorry. When I lost our baby last year, it was devastating. It still affects me at times now. A loss is a loss no matter how far along you were. :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Momsbaby, I am very sorry for your loss. I think it's good that you are able to accept and move on. I know that any loss is hard, but for me it's harder to dwell on my pain than it is to make plans. 

Glad your hubby is doing better Cupcake.. I got up at bout 245 am and had to pee so I peed on a test and went back to bed, there was a horrible evap on the test. I am pretty upset since I gave up the Wondfos and switched to the walmart brand to not have to see fake lines.. I will post a photo from my phone in a few.

I got my test done early. She said I might not get the results back until tomorrow. I also picked up my next months prescriptions.. I am feeling resigned to accept whatever God has for me this month. If I end up with two lines that would be great (if I get to go the distance.) If I end up with negatives every day then I am prepared for next cycle as much as I can be.

I hope we have so many bfps this year we rock this website!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Can you guys see the evap on the 4th test over?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fifth test.. ha ha.. didnt realize I tested so much.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had a midwife appointment this morning and Gabe has turned himself back to breech. His head is tucked under my ribs and back is along my right side, with his bum resting comfortably on my bladder. Apparently he likes using it as a trampoline. My weight gain has slown down from 2lbs a week to 1lbs a week, and his heartbeat is perfect and strong at 145. I'm planning a home birth and really wanted a water birth, but the cheapest pool rental I could find was $135 for a 3 week rental. My babies have come as early as 38 weeks and as late as 41 weeks, and the charge for going over was $100, plus they're out of town, so it seemed like water birth was going to be out of the picture. I could have pulled off $135, but risking going outside of the 3 weeks just wasn't an option for me, as I'll need $350 after he's born for something else.

Anyway, turns out, my midwife rents out pools for $55 and if I end up not using it, they give the money back. YAY! So home water birth it is, assuming he turns his butt upside again.

Oh, and apparently I've really popped because I've gone from measuring right on for my dates my entire pregnancy, even 3 weeks ago, to measuring 3 weeks ahead. 28w3d and I'm measuring 31 weeks. He's either not going to be comfy like his sister, or he is and I'll be having another 8lbs baby, lol
 



Attached Files:







1380466_304623599693693_2589734035715110060_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I see it. I hate evaps!!! Keeping my FX'd for you!!

Brandi you are adorable!! Hope lil man flips his butt back around. I'd love to have a water birth. My husband would never allow me to have a home birth. He's freak out. Mostly because my labor with my first kiddo about killed me and after 5 1/2 hrs of pushing without meds I made no progress and had to have a c-section. Second kiddo came a month early and he was breach so another c-section. I'll probably never experience a natural birth :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you, and I'm sorry you've not gotten to experience it before. Never say never though. Many women are able to experience vbac's when they become pregnant. Never give up though. This is the year!


----------



## momsbaby

Ladies I need some help. The bleeding has stopped. How no clue what is going on. Has this happened to any of you before


----------



## fluterby429

Moms I'm not trying to scare you or say this is what is happening to you, because Lord knows during pregnancy anything is possible, but I'd really get checked out ASAP it could be ectopic. I know lots of women who had on and off bleeding and it end up being ectopic. Like I said, I don't know but I would get checked out just to be sure


----------



## momsbaby

Thanks fluter I see the dr today at 2:45 guess we will see. I sure hope it aint ectopic


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, praying for you today:hugs: Glad you'll be seeing your dr.:thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, I had that happen to me with my pregnancy. I bled bright red for 3 days, and it stopped. My betas kept rising. I MCed, but that was 2 weeks later due to a Blighted Ovum. Fx your betas are still good!

Brandi, you look great! Fx lil one turns back around! Boys are so stubborn!

Angie, I see it. Fx it turns into a real line!


----------



## momsbaby

What is blight ovum never heard of that. I bled for 1 day yesterday bled a little and it stopped last night and still no bleeding this morning


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks guys for the well-wishes, but I am 10dpo and my tests are as negative as they can be. I know I am out. I don't even have anymore hope for this cycle. I am just waiting for it to end. Hopefully the Clomid doesn't extend my cycle by too many days. I have heard horror stories of women who have waited and waited for their period. Mine should be here sometime next week. I hope I have better luck next time. I am not gonna opk or anything. Just dtd everyday and forget it. I want to take a small break even if it is a medicated cycle. 

Oh, and the dang doctor office said it can take up to 5 days for the progesterone tests to come back. I was LIVID! Absolutely no excuse for 5 days.. I am gonna call them every single day. 

Momsbaby, I hope everything is where it is supposed to be!
Fluter and Cupcake, I pray your IUI cycles are keepers! 
LLawson, you testing soon? I hope it's good!
Everyone else, I don't know where you are in your cycles but God bless!

Hopefully this cycle will be a great cycle for us all!
I will not be testing again until Monday. Usually 10dpo is my make or break it day!


----------



## momsbaby

Its confirmed its a miscarriage. Will have lab results monday


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, :cry: so sad for you:nope:...although not much comfort right now, it's good to know that you CAN get preggers. We've been trying for more than 3 yrs and never a single +hpt. Hope you will feel like trying again soon. I got preggers with my dd the cycle following a MC. I'll be praying for you:hugs:

Angie, sorry for BFN:( glad you've got your plan in place for next cycle.

Llawson, any news with testing?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

~Brandy~ said:


> Cupcake- Hope your DH is doing better and that the stress passes soon for both of you. Time of Ovulation post a positive OPK is so hard to time! Some people ovulate almost immediately and others 48 hours later... the tracking OPKs made me absolutely insane.
> 
> Angie- FX for you in this 2WW. I am glad you have progesterone! That Clomid can be some nasty stuff. If you decide not to use it anymore I would ask for Femara I didnt have any effects with that... hopefully you wont need to though :)
> 
> AFM- I cant believe the babies are 6W already! I am a crazy over protective mom so they havent been in public yet LOL But yesterday we did an outing to a friends studio to do some photography. She did an amazing job! Here is a sample of it. More to come

Brandy, just saw the photo of your girls! ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!! I had to show my dh and kids. Everyone oohed and aaahed at your little sweeties.:cloud9: My 16 y.o son said...."Aaaah, how do you get some of those" lol! My kids... all of them...want babies to hold:cloud9: Maybe one day God will answer our prayer:flower: So happy for you:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Thanks guys for the well-wishes, but I am 10dpo and my tests are as negative as they can be. I know I am out. I don't even have anymore hope for this cycle. I am just waiting for it to end. Hopefully the Clomid doesn't extend my cycle by too many days. I have heard horror stories of women who have waited and waited for their period. Mine should be here sometime next week. I hope I have better luck next time. I am not gonna opk or anything. Just dtd everyday and forget it. I want to take a small break even if it is a medicated cycle.
> 
> Oh, and the dang doctor office said it can take up to 5 days for the progesterone tests to come back. I was LIVID! Absolutely no excuse for 5 days.. I am gonna call them every single day.
> 
> Momsbaby, I hope everything is where it is supposed to be!
> Fluter and Cupcake, I pray your IUI cycles are keepers!
> LLawson, you testing soon? I hope it's good!
> Everyone else, I don't know where you are in your cycles but God bless!
> 
> Hopefully this cycle will be a great cycle for us all!
> I will not be testing again until Monday. Usually 10dpo is my make or break it day!

Your not out just yet!!! Fx'd!!!!



momsbaby said:


> Its confirmed its a miscarriage. Will have lab results monday

So sorry moms! 

AFM~Well 6dpo here....having sporadic ovary type pain....Figure since I took Femara AF may not show for another 8 days or so....*sigh dh is now saying he's not sure he wants to take the supplements or do iui again??? Not sure what is going on there, just figure I won't argue about it for a while....I'm just so tired of this Journey....


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Moms!
Angie & Faith, I havent tested yet. I feel like Im fixing to start and I really am not sure when I ovulated so I have no idea how many dpo I am. Ill give it a few days cause on this Clomid Ive started as early as cycle day 26 and as late as day 38. This stuff is so hard to figure out.
Thought I would try and start checking my cervix and I guess Im doing that wrong too cause it feels low and soft to me. LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

Happy Friday everyone!

How is everyone today? The sun is shining outside my living room window and it is gonna be a sun-tan kind of day.

I am gonna be going out to get a couple more tests today.. Yes, I know I have a problem... my hubby would kill me if he knew how many test I have used already. (about 10) ha ha.. Last night I noticed that my nipples are SORE. Like someone twisted them or something. Any of you Ladies had that happen on a Clomid cycle? I still haven't gotten my test results back. I am hoping to get that done today. Also, I found out yesterday that my hubby might not have to go to NTC after-all and I am kind of praying he will get to stay home. 
I was so VERY hopeful at the start of this cycle, but thankfully now I am just at peace with whatever happens and I will be able to move ahead for next time.

I pray everyone is well!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My shadow test


----------



## AngienDaniel

I took a test this morning and see a 'shadow'. Even my husband calls it a shadow.. I am praying it turns into more than a shadow, but I will know for sure tomorrow I guess. I will test one more day and I should know for sure if my eyes are deceiving me. They sometimes do... I can't catch the 'shadow' on camera.. I am gonna try so I can get you Ladies' opinions.
I have NO symptoms apart from sore nipples and vivid dreams and feeling tired all day but I just attributed that to the hot days we have been having and the progesterone. I think I might be imagining the stupid lines.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Forget about the tests.. I guess it is probably just an evap cause I uploaded it on CTP website and I can't really tell anything. I think I am nuts even though all I did was read 5 chapters in my Bible before I looked at the results. I didn't think that quick would result in an evap, but I guess it did. I am not too happy with WalMart brand either. That makes two evaps in as many days.. Evaps suck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I *think* I see something on the originals if I squint and look closely enough, but when I turned them into negatives, I couldn't see anything. Sorry you keep getting evaps, Angie. I agree, they do SUCK!

I hope it does turn into something more noticeable, and sticky for you. Mine were shadows the night before my BFP but those were on dollar store tests. I only took the FRER for the hell of it, to get rid of it and get ready for the hsg.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had to take better shots cause even I couldn't see the stupid line. I was beginning to really think I should find someone to talk to about this double-line obsession.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Screw it! I hate babies! I don't even want no babies.. All they do is pee and poop and cry! Crap!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I DEFINITELY see something in the second and third ones, but I have to tilt my laptop screen. It's right between the centre "pegs"


----------



## AngienDaniel

and I ain't buying no more flippin' tests either! I don't care if I don't start my period and pop out 50 babies, I ain't buying no more freakin' tests this cycle!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Crap crap crap crap crapping tests!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

AND MY FLIPPING TESTS RESULTS FOR THE PROG LEVEL IS STILL NOT BACK YET! I hate liars. "The results will be n tomorrow" and it's next year for I get them.. Wish I could scream over the internet. That could possibly make me feel some better!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I can't see a line, but again, unless its really obvious I usually can't see any! lol I'm sorry your having a hard day. Step away from the tests for a few days then try again to preserve your sanity :)


----------



## momsbaby

Angi I can barely see a line good luck hun!!!

Well dr called today my hcg levels are in they are o which is a good thing. He also wants to do a HSG test in July I'm all for that. Even though I know at least one is open if not I wouldn't have gotten pregger. My reversal dr's nurse called as well to say congrats and give me her condolence. She said considering I have had 2 reversals it awesome to know that this one worked. She said for me to wait at least 6wks before trying again and continue taking my prenatals.


----------



## cupcakestoy

wow Moms! Your already at 0? I'm glad for you, well you know what I mean....It took me almost 7 weeks to get back to 0 after I had miscarried. My # made it to almost 1800 tho. It really sucked waiting so long, glad you can get back on track soon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I am on my phone so obviously I can't see anything. If you buy more tests or not, praying you have a sticky bean in there. :hugs:

Moms, my numbers were down to 0 really quick too. I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I see the line. I hope it gets darker for you. I will say that I can see lines often on those Walmart tests. It's really annoying. 

Moms glad you didn't have to wait for the numbers to fall forever. I'm still very sorry. 

My meds showed up today with the 5 needles for the menopur that I canceled but no menopur or the gonal f. I was in a panic. They promise it will be here by tomorrow because that's when I start the injections.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I went and bought 4 more tests today after I calmed down but I should only need one, possibly two, to count myself out for good. I will test tomorrow and if negative I am 90% out. I am due for my period on Sunday or Monday.. I am getting cramps that are period cramps now. I hope my period is on time.. If it's gotta come then at least let it come on time. One test tomorrow, possibly one test Monday.

Good thing your number is down Momsbaby.. Ovulation should be right around the corner..

Fluter, I bet you are excited about your upcoming IUI. I will be praying for you.

I now hate WalMart tests. I have gotten 2 bad evaps in just a few days. 

I can't wait till this cycle is over. The latest tww's have been horrible to get through.
Someone get a bfp so I can be happy for someone!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am counting myself out with my negative test this morning. I sure hope my period is on time!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, the sore nipples and boobs are one of my worst symptoms on Clomid. My boobs hurt real bad right before me period without Clomid so I figured thats why its so much worse on the Clomid. This past week, Ive felt like someone has a hold of my nipples and pinching as hard a they can....its horrible!
My temp dropped this morning so AF should be here anytime!
This is going to sound stupid but what is an evap?


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson.. I NEVER have sore boobs and NEVER have sore nipples. For some reason the last two days my nipples have been so tender and I am getting shooting pains in my boobs. It's very aggravating but I expect that it will be normal for me on the Clomid when my period is due since I have never had it before. My period is due tomorrow. I expect it to be here Monday though, (maybe Tuesday) I am not getting my normal before period pains. I am waiting for it though. My temperature has not dropped yet since I had to throw off the covers this morning, but I expect it to soon. I don't even have to temp to tell the difference in my body temperature.

An evap line is a pregnancy test that is negative, but looks like it has two lines. Most times the second line comes up AFTER the time limit to read a test.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Got my Cheri22 reading! Excited & surprised to see May come into play!!! Fx'd lol (still not holding my breath tho ) 

"They are showing me a girl coming your way and they relate her to MAY So
this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.

I am seeing someone who is always going to love to help. It really does not
matter what is going on, they are showing me someone who is always going to
want to get things right. She takes her time to get to know people, knowing
what they like and how they should handle any situation that they are
currently in. She is always going to have amazing adventure, and really
wants to be able to share that with other people. She is an outdoors kind
of gal, the type that is going to really love nature. Interested in working
in the garden. I see that its more peaceful for her and when she is
stressed this is what will help her to relax.

When it comes to your daughter, I am seeing her being the one that people
will turn too because she is going to provide them with comfort and
insight. She is always brave in the face of trouble and is not about to
allow people to get under her skin. She just wants everyone to work
together and really feels for the people who can't see its the best way to
make things work.

When it comes to your daughter, she aims to please. Always the one that is
one step ahead. She tries to preplan activities so that if there any "dull
moments" that she is able to step in and "liven the party up".

When it comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working in
the bank industry.

When it comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 25. They will have
three girls of their own"


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thought it was interesting that I LOVE to garden & that my MIL is a bank VP!


----------



## momsbaby

How do I go about getting a cheri reading. I think it would be neat to see what she has to say for me lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Go to her website and make a paypal payment for a TTC reading...or if you like her page, Cheri22 on Facebook, she holds contests all the time for free readings


----------



## momsbaby

Thank you brandi


----------



## Navygrrl

She told me last June that she sees a boy in October. Last October came and went, so we'll see how it goes this year.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is a pretty cool reading, Cupcake.. I bet you're so excited!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> She told me last June that she sees a boy in October. Last October came and went, so we'll see how it goes this year.

I'm a big skeptic who wants to be proven otherwise lol I figure we are in MAY so fx'd :) If it ends up birth month, then maybe dh & I will conceive when we go to Florida the end of August? Oh who am I kidding, I could care less which month is involved, just the sooner the better!!! 



AngienDaniel said:


> That is a pretty cool reading, Cupcake.. I bet you're so excited!

More amused & happy that she didn't tell me their were no more babies in my future lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Was that the reading that you won from the contest? 

Vacations, where we relax, seem to be when a lot of babies tend to happen. I was with someone for almost 3 years before I had my first child and never got pregnant. My ex had been with his ex for almost 5 years and never got her pregnant either. We assumed neither could have kids, and we pretty much started right away. 3 months in, we went on vacation to a music festival in Illinois, and came home pregnant.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yes its my free reading. I'm hoping & praying 2014 is our year, whether its related to May or not :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies.. 
I woke up this morning to horrible bleeding, but not from the orifice that I was expecting. I went to the Emergency room for bleeding rectally. It was awful and scared me to death. They said I must have had a hemorrhoid that was bleeding. I was shocked to find out that they could bleed so very badly as (tmi) I filled the toilet with blood and thought I had started my period it was so much.
I also got a blood test (quite a few really) and as of right now I am pregnant with a small number of 6. Also my lining is only at 6mm so I am popping progesterone pills to hopefully improve it quickly so I might not miscarry again. I am gonna take 400 mg today. Is that an acceptable amount normally? I really want to keep this baby but with a lining of 6 it will be tough if I don't improve it quickly. I am calling my doctor first thing in the morning. I am going to ask her if she can boost me with a huge dosage for a quick improvement. I am so nervous. I have felt so different this cycle with peeing a lot and being so tired. I felt normal beyond those things and just this morning decided to give upon the feeling that I was pregnant. I felt it so strongly. I fasted and prayed and I truly did have faith as small as a mustard seed and I doubted God was ready to let me get pregnant again this morning so I quit hoping. Then I had to go to the ER for the horribly humiliating butt-bleeding and they didn't even tell me I was pregnant until I was laying on the ultrasound table and the dude said he was checking for an ectopic pregnancy. I was like, WHAT?? (Yep, this hospital sucks like that.)
He said yeah you are pregnant but with the complaints about cramping... (NOT ONE TIME DID i COMPLAIN ABOUT CRAMPING) He said, we have to check for ectopic. I told him I didn't even come in here for this. What about the bleeding from the butt?? Serious issue!!! (Yay I am barely pregnant but barely counts.)
Anywho. I am pregnant.. Just barely, but barely counts. I am NOT going to have blood draws every 2 days. I am going to try the 400mg progesterone and have blood draws once a week and then have an ultrasound if/when my number gets high enough to see the lo on ultrasound. Thats all.. no unwarranted stress and whatever happens will happen regardless..
Also, that explains the "shadow" I kept seeing on my test and the prayers I kept praying for it to get darker. I am due my period tomorrow, even though honestly I don't know when it was due since Clomid changes your cycle. Last month my lp was 14 and I am currently 13dpo.
I will never doubt my God again. At least never in the deepest part of my heart. Even if I do miscarry, my God is true and He showed me so!
Praying the numbers go up every week.

Will you ladies let me know what is an acceptable dosage of progesterone to try to improve my lining quickly. I mean what dosage is safe?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. Congrats, barely is still pregnant :) Hope its your sticky bean, but I disagree with only doing labs once a week, for your own safety, I would at least do them 2-3 times a week. But thats just my opinion.....I'm not sure about max on progesterone dose, but have seen several ladies take 200mg twice a day....Good luck Angie! It kinda freaks me out how you can know you will get pregnant the day you Ovulate tho...Maybe you should have done my reading instead of Cheri! haha! Lots of sticky dust for your LO!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Clomid thins your lining. 400 mg is ok. I have heard of people taking that much. Just don't all of a sudden drop the dose. Either keep it that high until 12 weeks or slowly wean down to your normal dose after you see the lil bean is in the right place. Also, talk to your FS. Congrats!! Praying for a sticky bean this time! :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Honestly Cupcake. It wasn't any psychic ability. It was simply that my husband and I went at it like rabbits AND I was about 98% sure that I had ovulated from my left side. (not sure about my right even though it didn't hurt as bad it did hurt a lot). That is why I was so intent on getting another hsg if I was not pregnant. I figured there was a HUGE possibility that I could be pregnant; and truly, I just wanted to be positive for once cause I have been struggling. Most months I wanna quit for awhile and give myself a break, so this month I decided to ask God and to ask Him every night to watch over the baby He was gonna give me. I fasted and just tried to stay positive. I have to say that the last few days were hard, and like I said, I did give up this morning and prayed and told God that it was ok if He didn't want me to have a baby right now, that I would wait even though I didn't want to. I DID feel differently this cycle but everyone just said it was the Clomid and since it was my first time I figured they knew more than me. I did seriously feel pregnant all cycle though even though I got a negative even this morning, (which is what made me lose hope). I also felt really dumb a few times for voicing my belief that I was in fact pregnant this month. I give all the glory to God and I really pray this is my thb, but even if it is not I sure got a SUPER huge increase in my faith. I appreciate that almost as much as the pregnancy since I was beginning to lose all my hope after these two years.
I do know one thing... This pregnancy is different already. There is no backache, only on and off cramping and I am ALWAYS tired and yawning and pee like I drink a lot and I usually only drink about 1 pop a day. I don't drink much at all. Luckily I had been drinking lots of milk and Tang this cycle. I even threw in some cranberry juice; plus I ate bananas every morning. My appetite has not been good the last few days though. There were two HUGE things that that really made me believe I was pregnant. One was the nipple thing cause that has NEVER EVER happened to me. The other was before every period I ALWAYS start to have a slight burning when peeing that goes away after period and DARK urine. I also have dreamed every single night about pregnancy. Last night I dreamed I had a little girl and we named her Lotus.. My belly is more flat than it usually is. I didn't have any REAL symptoms that I was pregnant, just a serious hope.
We all know how hard it is for some of us to carry a baby very long though. I might be pregnant, and again I say barely, but the hard part is making it to 12 weeks. I am not going to tell ANYONE but you ladies what's going on, (except for the one girl I have on my new private Facebook group.)
I have a very hard few weeks ahead of me. I took three progesterone earlier today and will take one more before bed. I don't even get my progesterone level back until Tuesday.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't lose hope and faith, Angie. For the prayers and the fasting you have done, God is answering your prayers. Keep faith that this is your sticky baby.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I have prayed, hoped & begged for a miracle it seems everyday since my tr. Its hard to keep the faith when the answer is always not this time & then losing our lo was the worst. But that gave me hope that we will hold our baby one day & it can happen for us! I really do hope that this is your keeper....It just sucks that everyone doesn't always end up with a happy ending on this Journey. I just pray that our little group of ladies do get the Miracles that our hearts desire!


----------



## momsbaby

Congrats angi I'm praying that little bean sticks and stays stuck


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thank you Momsbaby! I sure hope so too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Angie! I am thinking of you and the lo


----------



## Navygrrl

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Angie. Also, I've had that same issue with the bleeding before. It's scary and embarrassing all at once.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, it really was horrible. I am now scared to death to go to the bathroom. I know I am not a kid, but that was a horrifying experience to me, then they just kept going on about me having appendicitis and I was in awe of the ignorance. I mean they were pushing in on my bladder and all my lower tummy area and then asking me if it hurt.. Well yeah, it's tender.. I was so frustrated. They were like, "you could be pregnant, you could be miscarrying, this could be left over hcg??" What the heck? Leftover from what? December??? since that was the last time I miscarried?? I was laughing my tail off. I just started to agree with the guy and told him if my appendix started hurting again I would rush straight back. All the while trying not to bust out laughing.. I was like, what about my butt dude?? Bleeding??

This one is for your Monday laugh. When I first went in and told them what had happened and they did all the tests and ultrasounds and everything, the dude actually seriously looked at me and said, "It's really easy to confuse bleeding from your vaginal area to thinking you're bleeding from your behind. He tried to say that since my number was so low I was bleeding and didn't realize where it was coming from. I was shocked! I just wanted to get out of there and didn't even wait for my discharge papers.


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Angie! Im praying for you!
Cupcake, Ive prayed everyday since my reversal as well and it does get discouraging! I feel like Im being punished for something cause its so easy for everyone else.
AFM, AF showed this morning so its cycle day 1. Im ok with that this month cause I have an MRI scheduled Thursday and some Synvisc injections they can hopefully get in within the next week or so. I would like to get all of that out of the way so theres no complications.
Does anyone know when you stop the Clomid does your lining go back to normal or does it stay thinned out?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been feeling blug this morning. I tried to eat a banana but it wasn't happening. Has anyone else completely lost their appetite early on?

Cupcake, I normally go for blood draws every 2 days, but honestly I just don't want to put my heart thru that again. In December I watched my number go up then down and then up again and I felt defeated. I figured going once a week will still tell me if my number is rising, also they can't even see anything on ultrasound unless my number gets high enough so there is no reason to worry about ectopic pregnancy until my number gets high enough. Everything rests on my number rising and I already know that 6 is a very low number even if we all have to start somewhere.. : ) Time will tell and it will hurt me more to worry about rising (or not rising numbers) then it will to just sit back and wait. Now my doctor might want me to come in and do the hcg test again since I had it done at the military hospital er and I will do that, but after that I will be waiting. If something happens with this pregnancy I will be taking some estrogen to build up my lining for any more cycles I might need. I don't care if I have to buy it online. 
Is it accurate to say that since I have hcg in my blood super early morning 13dpo that I implanted in late night 10dpo? 
I have decided to take only 200mg of progesterone since it will not really build my lining, but only support what is already there. I will be switching to vaginally though since I read it is absorbed better. I am only 14dpo.. I am just 2 little measly weeks pregnant. So many more weeks to pray over...

My lining is on the low end of normal LLawson. I am gonna get some estrogen patches or pills if needed and take them before ovulation from now on since nothing will improve your lining after you ovulate.


----------



## fluterby429

YAY Angie!!! I'm so excited for you, but total boo on the butt bleeding. Sorry I chuckled at the ignorance. Like we, as in women, haven't been dealing with bleeding vaginas our entire lives. I'm pretty sure when I wipe I know where it came from. smh! As far as the progesterone level GET SUPPOSITORIES or injections ASAP. The pills take much longer to take effect. If your pills are the kind that are yellow but have an oil inside them, they can be used as suppositories.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Finally got my progesterone number back.. it was 12.6. The doctor said that since that was before pregnancy it might have went up a bit since then. I am content with this pregnancy. Everything I have researched says I am in the normal range except for a low-end lining size (still considered normal). I also read that every person measures them differently so I am gonna blame my 6mm lining on a bad radiologist.. I say It is actually 7.4.. and is perfect feather shape..
Anywho I have to have it tested again on Wednesday when I do my next hcg test. (and then wait 5 more days for it to come back) She said we will go from Wednesdays results to decide when to be tested next. I say I will be tested every week unless my husband asks me differently.


----------



## fluterby429

that's awesome. A 12.4 isn't too bad at all. I'd just keep taking your progesterone and I'm sure it will all be fine. OMG so exciting!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My doctor won't give me any pills or injections until I take another progesterone level since that was a cd 22 check. She says it continues to rise for pregnancy. I have the pink pills, but they can be used vaginally too and I have been using them that way. Well, I started using them that way today. I made sure to check that the pink ones could be used that way too.
Honestly, I feel like I have done the best I can so far. I wish I had known my lining was a 6 and I would have asked for some estrogen, but it is too late to increase this pregnancy lining so I will have to just play it out. I will take the progesterone probably 400mg just cause it really won't hurt anything and wait till my next test and see if the level has increased or decreased. I will be impatient until then. Thanks guys for all your help and encouragement. It makes me feel SOO much better.

I meant to say 200mg up from the 100 I was taking..


----------



## momsbaby

Well I'm kinda depressed and happy my reversal dr posted on his fb page of 5 new women that are pregnant one is pregnant with twin boys. I'm so happy for them and sad for myself. But I'm hanging in and gonna try as soon as I O again. 

Good luck angi!!!


----------



## anjie27

Well first month ttc no baby anyways I finally did ovulate I also called my obgyn office yesterday and made an appointment to see if they will give me a prescription for progesterone since my luteal phase is so short. I now also have to call today to let them know the soft cups aren't lasting very long at all an they are supposed to last for 10-12 hours when heavy and they are only lasting 4-5 hours last night also I am going to call my tubal reversal nurse and say every once in a while I have a little pain near my tubes so I am going to call and what they say as well. What I want to ask everyone around here did you have pain near your tubes the first few months after your surgery?


----------



## fluterby429

((Hugs))Momsbaby you'll have your baby too. 

Anjie I don't recall pain in the tube area but it's been a long time for me


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did on the right side for the first month after surgery, but haven't had any pain since


----------



## anjie27

I called and talked to the nurse for the doctor who did my surgery and she said as long as it is not a stabbing/pulling pain which would indicate that the tubes were healing shut then I should be fine and that the dulling pains I feel every once in awhile are my tubes healing back together the way they should be so I should be fine.


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> I called and talked to the nurse for the doctor who did my surgery and she said as long as it is not a stabbing/pulling pain which would indicate that the tubes were healing shut then I should be fine and that the dulling pains I feel every once in awhile are my tubes healing back together the way they should be so I should be fine.

 I don't remember any pain in my tubes either, but I'm glad you got to talk to the nurse & Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, are you doing any hpts to see if your lines are getting darker? :flower: Hope this is your keeper:hugs:

Anjie, glad you called your nurse:thumbup: everybody is so different with how their bodies handle TR recovery. Like fluter, I can't recall if I had pains or not. Sadly, it's been too long for me, too:nope: I DO know that several periods following TR were very painful. Hope this next cycle works and brings your BFP:flower:

Momsbaby, you'll be one of those success stories! You got preggers so quickly! I'm sure it will happen again for you quickly:hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Kuawen, I just noticed in your signature that you were diagnosed with MTHFR A1298C. I have that as well. What did your dr. say about this? I can't seem to find much info on that particular mutation?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Naw Faith... I haven't taken a single test. Honestly hadn't even thought about it till right this moment. I don't want to honestly.. I just want to be patient and wait. I am not counting myself out really, but I am not counting myself in either. The losses I have had have damaged my ability to be happy about pregnancy. I am only afraid really and that is sad. I figure that I will keep what I am meant to keep and lose what I am meant to lose. I will go at 7am to give blood tomorrow just cause I am nervous to find out, but I will still make myself wait a week after that for my next appt. cause there is no reason to make it tougher on myself. I know my chances and I am fasting and praying and truly that is all I can really do. I also am staying away from Google. I have not been using the internet to read and make myself crazy. I am having back ache and cramping, which I had during every miscarriage.. which most people have during pregnancy.. If I keep the Baby then praise God. If I don't, then praise God.. Either way, I will be fine and will move on to my next cycle a little bit better informed of what is lacking in my body.


----------



## Kuawen

FaithHopeLove said:


> Kuawen, I just noticed in your signature that you were diagnosed with MTHFR A1298C. I have that as well. What did your dr. say about this? I can't seem to find much info on that particular mutation?

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one :flower: you're actually the third person I've run into on these boards with MTHFR, though the first with the same mutation as me. There's a bit of a story behind my diagnosis, which goes into how I'm treating it:

I was crying to one of my best girl friends one day about all the losses I've had (this is before I was sent to the RE), and she went to her community mommy group for any advice or input on what might be going on with me. Another woman who had had multiple early pregnancy losses (she's been pregnant 21 times and has 6 healthy children, all losses before 6 weeks) came forward and let my friend know that the cause for her losses had been MTHFR. So my friend encouraged me to ask to be tested for it and I had to really strong arm my OBGYN to do it, and tested positive. 

Unfortunately the moment the positive results came back my OBGYN informed me that he could not treat it and referred me over to the RE. The RE then told me he wouldn't treat me for it and doesn't believe it is the cause for my losses because they happened so early, and as far as he knows MTHFR only causes losses later in pregnancy :growlmad: this is of course ridiculous and outdated information.

But you are right; there's not a whole lot out there about MTHFR A1298C. All the attention seems to be on the other gene involved in the mutation. Some studies I've read seem to show that the mutation still causes the inability to absorb folic acid or folate while not causing a rise in homocystine, but others contradict that and say that it does cause a rise in homocystine just as often as the other mutation. 

Generally I'm taking the safe approach: I'm taking a supplement of methylfolate (https://www.amazon.com/L-Methylfola...F8&qid=1399411697&sr=8-3&keywords=methyl+life) as well as a subligual B-12 supplement to aid in absorption. As my family DOES have a history of blood clots I'm also taking 81mg of aspirin (baby aspirin) a day, but not everyone with MTHFR A1298C needs baby aspirin. This is the same regiment that doctors should treat their patients regardless of what form of the mutation they have. My hopes is that this will improve my health and energy levels as well as help us keep our next baby. But I am also still undergoing a lot of tests to rule out any other possible causes for the RPL.


----------



## cupcakestoy

momsbaby said:


> Well I'm kinda depressed and happy my reversal dr posted on his fb page of 5 new women that are pregnant one is pregnant with twin boys. I'm so happy for them and sad for myself. But I'm hanging in and gonna try as soon as I O again.
> 
> Good luck angi!!!

 I agree with Faith! I believe since you conceived so quickly, its just a matter of time for you! Hang in there!!!



FaithHopeLove said:


> Angie, are you doing any hpts to see if your lines are getting darker? :flower: Hope this is your keeper:hugs:
> 
> Anjie, glad you called your nurse:thumbup: everybody is so different with how their bodies handle TR recovery. Like fluter, I can't recall if I had pains or not. Sadly, it's been too long for me, too:nope: I DO know that several periods following TR were very painful. Hope this next cycle works and brings your BFP:flower:
> 
> Momsbaby, you'll be one of those success stories! You got preggers so quickly! I'm sure it will happen again for you quickly:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday:flower:

 Faith! How are you lady? Hope all is well with you :)



AngienDaniel said:


> Naw Faith... I haven't taken a single test. Honestly hadn't even thought about it till right this moment. I don't want to honestly.. I just want to be patient and wait. I am not counting myself out really, but I am not counting myself in either. The losses I have had have damaged my ability to be happy about pregnancy. I am only afraid really and that is sad. I figure that I will keep what I am meant to keep and lose what I am meant to lose. I will go at 7am to give blood tomorrow just cause I am nervous to find out, but I will still make myself wait a week after that for my next appt. cause there is no reason to make it tougher on myself. I know my chances and I am fasting and praying and truly that is all I can really do. I also am staying away from Google. I have not been using the internet to read and make myself crazy. I am having back ache and cramping, which I had during every miscarriage.. which most people have during pregnancy.. If I keep the Baby then praise God. If I don't, then praise God.. Either way, I will be fine and will move on to my next cycle a little bit better informed of what is lacking in my body.

You have the patience of Job! lol Your Faith inspires me :) Be sure not to fast too much as your lil bean will require you to eat for 2:hugs:


Kuawen said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Kuawen, I just noticed in your signature that you were diagnosed with MTHFR A1298C. I have that as well. What did your dr. say about this? I can't seem to find much info on that particular mutation?
> 
> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one :flower: you're actually the third person I've run into on these boards with MTHFR, though the first with the same mutation as me. There's a bit of a story behind my diagnosis, which goes into how I'm treating it:
> 
> I was crying to one of my best girl friends one day about all the losses I've had (this is before I was sent to the RE), and she went to her community mommy group for any advice or input on what might be going on with me. Another woman who had had multiple early pregnancy losses (she's been pregnant 21 times and has 6 healthy children, all losses before 6 weeks) came forward and let my friend know that the cause for her losses had been MTHFR. So my friend encouraged me to ask to be tested for it and I had to really strong arm my OBGYN to do it, and tested positive.
> 
> Unfortunately the moment the positive results came back my OBGYN informed me that he could not treat it and referred me over to the RE. The RE then told me he wouldn't treat me for it and doesn't believe it is the cause for my losses because they happened so early, and as far as he knows MTHFR only causes losses later in pregnancy :growlmad: this is of course ridiculous and outdated information.
> 
> But you are right; there's not a whole lot out there about MTHFR A1298C. All the attention seems to be on the other gene involved in the mutation. Some studies I've read seem to show that the mutation still causes the inability to absorb folic acid or folate while not causing a rise in homocystine, but others contradict that and say that it does cause a rise in homocystine just as often as the other mutation.
> 
> Generally I'm taking the safe approach: I'm taking a supplement of methylfolate (https://www.amazon.com/L-Methylfola...F8&qid=1399411697&sr=8-3&keywords=methyl+life) as well as a subligual B-12 supplement to aid in absorption. As my family DOES have a history of blood clots I'm also taking 81mg of aspirin (baby aspirin) a day, but not everyone with MTHFR A1298C needs baby aspirin. This is the same regiment that doctors should treat their patients regardless of what form of the mutation they have. My hopes is that this will improve my health and energy levels as well as help us keep our next baby. But I am also still undergoing a lot of tests to rule out any other possible causes for the RPL.Click to expand...

 I hope this knowledge & you being proactive in your care leads to your THB!!!!

AFM~Well waiting on the witch to show, guessing the Femara will lengthen my LP. I did test on 10 dpo & was disappointed to at 1st see a bfn, but I did get my 1st ever evap line! :shrug: The progesterone & femara are playing tricks with my body....Symptom city, but I know I'm not pregnant :( DH & I are not in a good place right now. Not sure why, but I guess this Journey has taken a toll on us...He is being stubborn & refusing to take his supplements & is actually saying he doesn't want to do the next IUI in a few weeks....He has really hurt me. I tend to forget we started this Journey to conceive a baby together...But in his actions the last few weeks, I have come to make a hard decision. I love him to death & feel like we could get our Miracle, but I have decided if he's not willing to do his part to ttc,then I am done. I have decided I will not ask him to take the supplements anymore, no more Opks, no more meds or supplements for me, no more IUIs, no more tests. I am at the point to where if he can't make an effort then I refuse to. Maybe I'm being harsh, but I have 2 children. I have done all I can do & if he can't take the supplements to increase his counts, or freely give a sperm sample for the IUI, then I'm done going through all the things we do to ttc. My body & mind have been through enough, with TR, pregnancy & M/C, all the hormones & stress testing, being poked & prodded, etc. So in a sense, I guess I'm giving up, throwing in the ole towel, letting go.....As far as I'm concerned we will NTNP, so I know God could still bless us with a surprise BFP, but not expecting it...I will still be here for all you ladies on this Journey. You have become part of my life & I truly hope each of you sees your dreams come true :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

*hugs* Cupcake.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Cupcake. The ttc journey after tr is so hard and it does test everyone involved.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brandy, how are those girlies almost two months old already?! I thought they just got here!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I am sorry your hubby is struggling. TTC consumes your life once a person gets started. I bet you get your bfp when you least expect it!

I am waiting on my test results. I think they might be good. It has been so long since I have been pregnant (with a keeper) but I was blessed during both my pregnancies with no sickness and no symptoms. I pray this one will be like that. Even if it's not, I will enjoy it anyway! I have not had any bleeding, no serious back pain and no constant belly cramps like before. I am only 4 weeks today. My pregnancies have always started going downhill from this point on, with bleeding and pain and just a sense of loss even before it was evident. I don't feel that this time so either I am psyching myself up to be disappointed, or psyching myself for this journey. I pray it's the latter. The hubby and I decided this morning that either way we are closer to finding out what is wrong and the things we need to improve. I am thankful to God for that and for another pregnancy, no matter what the outcome. I hope all you Ladies have a good day and Cupcake I am praying for your family.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I was in your position a few months ago when the doc said my husbands sperm analysis was not normal. We argued about him not wanting to do anymore appts and stuff. I didnt give much thought about it being just as hard on him as it is me until then. Going into doctors offices full of people working and couples in the waiting area and having to masturbate to get your sperm sample with all this around has to be humiliating for them. We had to go to 3 different places and him do this (a few were only one person working and no one waiting) but it still cant be easy. Im sure its really hard on your hubby too! I just. Thought the other day, my hubby has had to do this 7 times now, it has to be getting old! 
As far as getting them to take their pills everyday, if your husband is anything like mine, he hates taking anything and throwing all these pills on them just makes them angry! We are doing the antibiotics now that my gyno prescribed, along with his vitamin C and regular vitamin so at supper hes getting 5 pills and 2 for lunch. I hope he makes it to Sunday! LOL and goes through the whole antibiotic thing!
We had our arguments a few months ago, I told him I was sorry that I knew all this had to be hard on him but he had to understand what Im going through as well and how bad I want it. It took him about a week to come around and tell me he was sorry, he was just getting stressed and hes in it all the way now and I can count on him for anything he has to do in this journey.
I think if you just give your hubby a week or two he will also come around. Try what I did and not mention anything at all about the baby stuff or giving him anything and see what happens!
I hate for you to give up after knowing it is possible for you to get pregnant. ( I still havent even got to that point). Take a small break! Dont give up!
HUGS!


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: cupcake, I completely understand where you're coming from. Just weeks ago I was ready to give up too; I get so tired of taking 31 pills a day just to O on time, doctors who want to write off my LO's lives as 'bad luck' and treat them like they weren't even alive and me like I've never been pregnant before. It's so hard and I know for a fact that if I didn't have DH's support and the knowledge that we're finally trying something different then we'd be done too and probably looking into adoption instead. Even now we still talk about the 'what if's' because we know that our TTC journey could be over with just a few words from the RE, or we could get the green light that we're so hoping for and pop up preggo and keep it. 

My heart and prayers go out to you and to your husband in this trying time. I wish none of us had to go through this. 

And I'm praying for you too Angie. I'm very happy to hear that you have such a strong sense of peace and I look forward to hearing positive outcomes for your test results and continued pregnancy.


----------



## Navygrrl

Wow, yesterday was my one year TR anniversary and I didn't even notice. I really thought I'd have gotten a BFP by now. I turn 39 next month, so I know my time is running out. DH is still very much on board with trying and got upset when I told him that I was tired of timing intercourse and taking OPKs and temping and clomid. I just don't want TTC to be my main focus. Sure, it would be wonderful if we got pregnant, but every month I'm more and more okay with that not happening.

I hope that everyone gets their take-home babies. Also, I need more pics of your babies, Brandy, LOL. :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL~Thanks for your encouragement. I guess if dh comes around we will try, but I will not bring it up again to him. I'm putting the supplements away, throwing out the Opks today & have went through my collection of baby items to take to a couple of ladies at church tonight. I won't lie & say I'm not a little sad & angry. I feel like I have wasted almost 2 years of my life, with nothing but a lost LO to show for it. I NEVER dreamed this Journey would be so hard! I do honestly have to say that part of me is feeling relief & a little bit giddy just to stop "trying" All will be as its meant to here, just as it should be...Time for me to start trusting in the fact that God knows my future & some how, this will all work to better my life! I love you gals & like I said I'm going to be the best cheerleader ever for you all! lol:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I've been there. Not with the supplements but with both dh and I being in two places about TTC. He was having a hard time with it as well. We took a long I talked about break and then out of nowhere we started talking about it and here we are back in the full swing of things.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks girls....flutter, I would like to believe we are not completely done with this journey but my marriage is priority for now. Dh came in & saw me carrying out a tote of baby stuff & asked what I was doing. I told him getting rid of stuff we won't need. He says why? I just said well since TTC is over with why keep it? He just looked at me like I had lost my mind....on days like today I completely get why some are lesbians....geez men!


----------



## anjie27

Today around 1:30 pm I started getting blood clots do I called to talk to the nurse at my obgyn office and told her about the breast tenderness and nausea I had at the beginning of my af and the clots I was having now with the bad cramps I have been having and they told me to come to the er tp be checked out


----------



## fluterby429

Anjie how are you


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> Today around 1:30 pm I started getting blood clots do I called to talk to the nurse at my obgyn office and told her about the breast tenderness and nausea I had at the beginning of my af and the clots I was having now with the bad cramps I have been having and they told me to come to the er tp be checked out

Hope all is well! I have seen where 1st few cycles after TR can be heavier or lighter than normal, so maybe that is the case.....


----------



## cj72

Anjie, I had a that for months after my tr. In fact I still have nauseau just about every cycle.

Cupcake, TTC can be hard on the strongest marriage. Hang in there ;)

6 dpo and I have a temp jump...fx'd. I will be 42 next month!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Anjie, I hope you found out what was wrong and that you are feeling better today!

CJ, praying!!


----------



## fluterby429

fx'd cj!

AFM- here's my follies Right 24.30, 22.96 and 16.30 Left 24.13 and 20.80. The nurse said she'd have to call the doctor to see what he wanted to do because even the 16 has potential to be fully matured by Saturday. I figured she call back and say it was a no go, but he said if we want to proceed he'll do it. My husband is sooo excited, I'm a bit nervous! We have to be there on Sat morning. Trigger is tonight. Fx'd


----------



## Mommabrown

Anjie hope all is ok. 

Cupcake Men aren't able to handle stress as well as we are. Hugs. You'll be back on the wagon before you know it!

Flutter WHOOOP WHOOOP! Those are some amazing sizes. Fx for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Mommabrown. I'm on CD11. There were 3 last cycle and on CD13 they were really on the verge if being too big. I'm hoping they are the perfect size. My lining is 10.88 I think (she said basically 11) and last cycle it was almost 15 and I think it was getting too thick. I obviously respond well to injectables lol


----------



## anjie27

Th er told me the pregnancy test came up negative and that he saw a sac in there but he wasn't sure if it was from a chemical pregnancy or if it was from my last cycle from being so long and that I should follow up with my obgyn and I already have an appointment on Wednesday at 9:10 am


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hmmm....not sure how you can have a sac, but negative blood test since sac is not usually seen until after hcg levels reach 1200 or more & sac will not form from a long cycle... not to be a skeptic but I Think something is not right with this.. I'd be getting a 2nd opinion.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh & with a chemical a sac doesn't form....you get a positive test but AF shows up anyway. Hope you get some answers soon :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Kuawen said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Kuawen, I just noticed in your signature that you were diagnosed with MTHFR A1298C. I have that as well. What did your dr. say about this? I can't seem to find much info on that particular mutation?
> 
> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one :flower: you're actually the third person I've run into on these boards with MTHFR, though the first with the same mutation as me. There's a bit of a story behind my diagnosis, which goes into how I'm treating it:
> 
> I was crying to one of my best girl friends one day about all the losses I've had (this is before I was sent to the RE), and she went to her community mommy group for any advice or input on what might be going on with me. Another woman who had had multiple early pregnancy losses (she's been pregnant 21 times and has 6 healthy children, all losses before 6 weeks) came forward and let my friend know that the cause for her losses had been MTHFR. So my friend encouraged me to ask to be tested for it and I had to really strong arm my OBGYN to do it, and tested positive.
> 
> Unfortunately the moment the positive results came back my OBGYN informed me that he could not treat it and referred me over to the RE. The RE then told me he wouldn't treat me for it and doesn't believe it is the cause for my losses because they happened so early, and as far as he knows MTHFR only causes losses later in pregnancy :growlmad: this is of course ridiculous and outdated information.
> 
> But you are right; there's not a whole lot out there about MTHFR A1298C. All the attention seems to be on the other gene involved in the mutation. Some studies I've read seem to show that the mutation still causes the inability to absorb folic acid or folate while not causing a rise in homocystine, but others contradict that and say that it does cause a rise in homocystine just as often as the other mutation.
> 
> Generally I'm taking the safe approach: I'm taking a supplement of methylfolate (https://www.amazon.com/L-Methylfola...F8&qid=1399411697&sr=8-3&keywords=methyl+life) as well as a subligual B-12 supplement to aid in absorption. As my family DOES have a history of blood clots I'm also taking 81mg of aspirin (baby aspirin) a day, but not everyone with MTHFR A1298C needs baby aspirin. This is the same regiment that doctors should treat their patients regardless of what form of the mutation they have. My hopes is that this will improve my health and energy levels as well as help us keep our next baby. But I am also still undergoing a lot of tests to rule out any other possible causes for the RPL.Click to expand...

Thank you for taking to the time to respond! Wow! You're taking a lot of supplementsbut good to know they're helping you:thumb up: I hope you get a keeper in your arms before long. Dr.s can be so cold and impersonal:nope: those m/c were your babies, no matter what:hugs:

Thanks for the link for they methylfolate. I'll compare with what I'm taking. Thorne brand1mg. My RE said this particular mutation wasn't a great concern:shrug: 
Why oh why! do our bodies have to be so darn complex:wacko:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, fx'd for your cycle:happy dance: hope this is finally it for you:hugs:

Angie, any word on your beta?:hugs:

Anjie, sounds like a good plan to see your ob/gynjust to make sure everything is okay. As several other gals mentioned, too, I had TERRIBLE periods for the first 3 cycles following my TR:nope:

Cupcake, I'm sure you're dh will come around:hugs: especially once you drop the whole thing and just redirect your focus. I KNOW it's much easier said than done, but I have actually loved our first cycle of NTNP:thumb up: I have no idea where I am in my cycle and I'm totally fine with it:flower: We probably bd'd MORE this cycle than in our TTC cycles:wacko:. If it's in God's plan for us to have any more children, then WE WILL! I don't have to make it happen all on my own. What's required of me? Keeping my body healthy and bd'ing when the mood strikes us. Let God do the rest.:winkwink: I'll bet your hubby will start taking his supplements if you totally ignore it all. :hugs:


----------



## anjie27

Yea the doctor seemed shocked by what was in the report the er doctor gave as well and I guess I will see what my obgyn will say when I go Wednesday I hoping he will have answers to what was going on with af this cycle and I am going to talk to him about getting progesterone to help lengthen my luteal phase to where it needs to be.


----------



## anjie27

I called my obgyn office this morning right after they opened and let them know what the er doctor told me and that I was wondering if I should come in sooner or just keep my appointment I alreadyhad for Wednesday. So when I go in Wednesday I will ask what he thinks and I am hoping he will tell me its just my body trying to clean itself after a really long cycle and I am also going to ask about getting progesterone to help lengthen my luteal phase to where it needs to be at


----------



## anjie27

Sorry for double post at first it didn't looked like the first one actually posted so I did a new one I am still trying to get used to this new phone


----------



## fluterby429

Anjie I agree with Cupcake. That makes no sense to see a sac. My periods were hell after tr for awhile as well. Hope you get some answers at the OBGYN. B complex vitamins will help with your LP


----------



## anjie27

Yea I also agree whT the er doctor seemed off and since I already had an appointment with my obgyn to discuss what we can dp to lengthen my luteal phase and I am going to see what he says because the er doctor last night didn't seem lile he bothered to really look at the ultrasound report and pictures before making a diagnosis seemed like he just wanted yo hurry and get me out of there asap so before I assume anything the er doctor told me wad true I want to see what my obgyn says and most likely it will just be due to the very long cycle I had before the current one I'm on now.Also when I asked the er doctor if it was a chemical pregnancy or a missed miscarriage and he said chemical I don't understand if he didn't know what a chemical pregnancy was why he said it was that I feel the hospital I went to is going down the drain I was only taken in the back for tests and in between the tests that were done I waited in the waiting room and on top of that they took my to an area to see the doctor and he just said the results to the blood work and the ultrasound and seemed like he wasn't even listening to my questions just trying to get me out of there so he could get on to the next patient if I had known I wouldn't have gotten the answers I needed or the care I deserve I would have just waited for my appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry for your struggle in trying to find out what's going on with your body, Anjie! It is crap when our bodies betray us..

I got my beta back at 11am today and guess what?? It was a measley 8. ha ha.. It went up two whole points. I was like YAY I am so pregnant I beat every pregnant woman alive! Then I cried and started looking up ways for me to help my uterine lining and vitamins for my hubby. 5th chemical pregnancy.. I can't pass 5 weeks no matter what I do it seems. I wish I had an RE so I could have mine and the hubby's compatibility testing done. My hubby has an Autistic son and he wonders if his sperm and me are just not meshing right. I told him I don't care if we mesh right when it comes to babies cause we mesh right when it comes to love and that's SO WAY more important than babies. I would rather have him than any babies if it came down to it.
So many things it could be really. I don't get my 'pregnant' progesterone test back until probably Monday.. What a pregnancy.. ha ha.. even I had to laugh at that sissy number. Shameful really. I can't seem to get an egg to implant. Nothing points to bad eggs. Serious issues with lining. Progesterone level seems to be a HUGE improvement with progesterone pills, but I can't get an egg to implant. I decided to take my clomid pills from cd5-9 even though I don't have a 5 day period, I will take it anyway in hope that it will extend my ovulation and help my egg grow more in case it needs it. Hopefully that will help with that and I will begin taking raspberry leaf pills to help with uterine lining. Even if it doesn't work it won't hurt to take the pills for a few months and see if I can't get my body on a more even keel. So I will be having another loss.. Sucks and me and the hubby had a good cry and decided to jump right back on the wagon.. I took progesterone this morning but will not take it again.. It has probably been keeping my period at bay.. No idea really. No word from my doctor yet. She is supposed to be 'Looking into my chart'... Never ending crap.... waiting for my cycle to begin.. My luck it will probably hit Mother's Day since I am not beaten enough already.. UGH!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm so sorry about your low number. You mentioned how to improve your lining, STOP taking the clomid. It thins the lining in lots of women. I'd switch to femera. That's why my RE only used femera even in IVF because of the lining issues clomid can cause. I'm still holding out hope for you and this bean (hugs)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hugs Angie! Flutter is right clomid can thin the lining but there are other options. If you choose to do clomid again you can start on CD 5 even if AF is gone, bleeding is not required for it to work. I took it 3 different times on CD 3-7, 4-8 & 5-9. I hate it your going through this. I don't think immature eggs will implant, so maybe its egg quality issues or sperm issues...both can cause m/c. Royal jelly & coq10 are supposed to help with egg health I believe. Glad your dh is so supportive for you :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Anjie, I had a that for months after my tr. In fact I still have nauseau just about every cycle.
> 
> Cupcake, TTC can be hard on the strongest marriage. Hang in there ;)
> 
> 6 dpo and I have a temp jump...fx'd. I will be 42 next month!

Fx'd & prayers lifted girl!!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> fx'd cj!
> 
> AFM- here's my follies Right 24.30, 22.96 and 16.30 Left 24.13 and 20.80. The nurse said she'd have to call the doctor to see what he wanted to do because even the 16 has potential to be fully matured by Saturday. I figured she call back and say it was a no go, but he said if we want to proceed he'll do it. My husband is sooo excited, I'm a bit nervous! We have to be there on Sat morning. Trigger is tonight. Fx'd

Holy cow flutter!!!! IM EXCITED for you!!! 5 chances in there. I'm liking those odds! ;)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, so sorry to hear those numbers:cry: I'm glad you're not giving up and that hubby is on board, too:hugs: Now, this may be a long, long shot but I've been thinking about how you seem to always have hcg in your system...do you suppose you might need a d & c to full clean out your uterus?:shrug: it's just something that keeps popping into my mind, when I read your +hpts starting at 7 & 8 dpo and then low betas:shrug: just a thought:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cj72 said:


> Anjie, I had a that for months after my tr. In fact I still have nauseau just about every cycle.
> 
> Cupcake, TTC can be hard on the strongest marriage. Hang in there ;)
> 
> 6 dpo and I have a temp jump...fx'd. I will be 42 next month!

Cj, that temp looks AWESOME:happydance: hope it's your 42nd birthday present:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Hey ladies it's been a long time since I been on here.... I had my TR two yrs ago and nothing yet.... We've moved and are now using a new Dr, we found a cyst on my right overy back in March the dr put me on provera to get rid of the cyst. I went back to him yesterday for a checkup and the cyst is gone, I thought we maybe PG but we're not... He's got me taking Provera again to bring AF on (I've not had her since March) then I'm to call and set up an appointment for HSG test... If it looks good then he said clomid would be our next step then if that's not successful iui.... I've been feeling so alone in this again for a while..... I'm back if y'all have me


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Stmom!! I remember you! Sorry you are having trouble. It's been 4 years for me. It sucks having unexplained infertility. I'm glad you've got a new Dr. and a plan


----------



## stmom26

Yesterday was the first time DH has met him. And he was really impressed with the plan the Dr has the old Dr didn't seem to share his plan if he had one lol


----------



## cj72

Welcome one back stmom :)

Angie, my heart breaks for you sweetie. Clomid had my lining paper thin. Femara is a better choice. Also ovuboost for egg quality, red raspberry leaf and coq10 hep you all around for lining. Sometimes this TTC can seriously suck.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome back, STmom! I had a cyst a few months ago that stopped AF and had me thinking that I was rego, but it was that damn cyst. FX this new Dr gets you a keeper! :hugs:

Angie, I am so sorry. CLomid is evil, it makes your lining super thin, Femara is the one that doesn't really affect the lining. Is trying other meds and option for you guys?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Today is the 1 year anniversary of my brother's death. IT is a very sad day around here. :cry: His birthday was 2 days ago. We know he wouldn't want everyone so sad so we are trying to make it a good day here, but it is hard.

As for TTC, I am CD23, AF is due tomorrow or Sunday so I wn't test until Monday or Tuesday. I doubt we caught anything, I was horribly sick during the fertile days so we only BDed 2 days before and the day after my usual O day.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter and CJ I am excited for you ladies! 
Stmom, I remember you! :D

I have ALWAYS had bad lining. With every loss I have had I have had bad lining. Even when I wasn't using the Clomid. This was my first cycle on Clomid.
I don't have a d&c done because it can scar your endometrium and make it NEVER have a good lining. D&c's are pretty tough on your body, not that doctors tell us that.. 
This is my plan for next month and the month after. It is hard for me to not try at all, but I MIGHT wait for a few months so I can get all these pills I am gonna be taking into my system. Not sure yet.. I want to try but I know I should wait.
If my doctor will give me estrogen pills to take after my period, (which is normally barely 2 days long) and I take the Clomid on days 5-9 , hopefully making me ovulate past day 13 which is my usual day, giving my lining even more time to thicken.. I also will be taking red raspberry leaf from my period on, using castor oil packs, which I LOVE! I will be taking B6, Zinc, vitamin c and aspirin, folic acid, my regular multi vitamin and I never have to eat again for all those pills...
My flow hasn't started but I don't look for that number to increase but barely if at all before it goes down again. I wish she would just let me have a hsg test to clean everything out.
This was my 5th pregnancy loss. I didn't think it was gonna hit me hard cause I was expecting it, but it does hit hard no matter if you know it's coming or not cause you secretly wish it would have a different outcome. I also will possibly be trying this cycle with a 100mg 50 mg dosage of Clomid if I can talk my doctor into giving it to me. I will be asking for estrogen levels throughout my cycles as well as progesterone too. 12.6 was great for me, but it really isn't that great of a number really.
One more important thing I will be doing is walking. Every where I read yesterday on how to improve your lining naturally stated the best way is to be active and I am really not that active. I am gonna be using my treadmill to walk at least 3 miles everyday. I have not decided if I will start ttc again this coming cycle or waiting since they have changed their minds again about my hubby maybe going to NTC and he might be gone in June which woud give me a few months to improve my body for the better. This is going to require a lot of focus for me cause I don't like pills and I will have to be committed. 
I also am going to make my hubby start taking zinc which had better reviews for sperm mobility and quantity than coq10 and it's good for women to take as well for balancing out hormones which I need badly.
I am limited in what I can try because I am just seeing an OB doctor and because I have no trouble getting pregnant, just staying that way.. It is so hard to lose baby after baby though and I will try all these things if it will give me the improvement I might need.. It will probably jack my cycle up so bad I quit having a flow at all, but I gotta try something. Losing babies is killing me and it hurts my husband so bad.. I know we won't quit, but it is damaging and sometimes we take it out on each other even though it's over quickly, we let fly our disappointment in all directions. Forgiveness in ttc issues is so important I have found this past year.. I wrote another book.. 

I really think this is gonna be a tubal reversal year..
Do you guys think I should do the b6 vitamin or skip it since my lp is normally 12 to 13 days? That is the only vitamin I am questioning taking..


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry. You seem like you have a plan. I'm just really concerned about you continuing the clomid with lining problems that already exist. Seems like it would just make it worse, but that's just my opinion. If you feel it's the best option, then by all means you know what's best.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I don't know what's best. ha ha.. I just have had my right ovary become dominant in the midst of all these losses and that side is blocked so the only way I have a fighting chance is with something that gives me an extra boost to ovulate from my left. I will ask my doctor about Femera instead. I don't even know what's going on. My doctor wants me to wait until Monday when she gets back the last progesterone test to see what she wants me to do. I think she is as in the dark as I am.. I told her I quit the progesterone.. Not sitting around waiting and moping about another loss. I have things to do that need taken care of and I am tired of letting fear of a miscarriage keep me from the things I want to do. I even told my hubby that I didn't want to have sex until after I got past 6 weeks. I refuse to let this crap change me more than it already has. 
On Monday I am to discuss our next plan of action with my OB.. I am afraid that since she is just an OB she won't really know much about real infertility and will keep me stagnant so I am taking matters into my own hands as far as I am able with the red raspberry and other vitamins.. I can only do so much really without a qualified doctor. The Army holds us back so very much.. 
I am COMPLETELY open to suggestions. I need all the help and advice I can get!! I am so tired of these chemical losses..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-good luck with your plan! I don't think you necessarily need b6, but it won't hurt. 

Afm-Well dh noticed AF is a couple days late, which is more than likely femara related but I had 1 test left....bfn of course. He was disappointed? I get it, but really? Ugh not sure what is going on in his little "man" brain......I told him a 3-5% chance is not very good odds. He mumbled something about having a talk this weekend then had to go in to work, so who knows what will happen..I do know I won't be bringing up TTC. I'm willing to go with whatever he wants to do with it. I have to admit, the thoughts of meds & iui kinda stir a sense of dread for me now. Not sure if its because I'm tired of it all, afraid it won't work or afraid it might? Just think mostly I really have let most of it go finally....I have had such a great time the last few days with my kids & friends, hanging out, catching up & fishing that TTC hasn't been on my mind. Its like this time I really do have peace in my heart about it all....sorry so long, but I know you gals understand my madness! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan- hugs to you!


----------



## anjie27

So I called my obgyn office since they said to call if the bleeding starts back up sp I did and she asked if they gave me a copy of the results tp bring to my appointment and I told her no and I told her was spotting yesterday and after bd with dh this morning it was going from spotting to light she said keep my appointment for Wednesday and go to the et if I start getting really bd cramps that if I was pregnant and its not something else it might be a missed miscarriage


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I am sorry hun. That is a part of mine and Allen's problem at the moment too. I knew in my heart it was going to take us a long time again but he is just do impatient. We have been on and off the TTC wagon several times this last year and no matter what when he hears the dreaded AF is on her way he gets depressed and down. It's amazing that you had a great time with your family and maybe this is what you need to relax and have fun rather than try so hard to get your sticky bean.


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> So I called my obgyn office since they said to call if the bleeding starts back up sp I did and she asked if they gave me a copy of the results tp bring to my appointment and I told her no and I told her was spotting yesterday and after bd with dh this morning it was going from spotting to light she said keep my appointment for Wednesday and go to the et if I start getting really bd cramps that if I was pregnant and its not something else it might be a missed miscarriage

 Sorry your in limbo, but maybe its just your cycle is still screwed up from your TR since its only your 2nd cycle afterwards?


----------



## fluterby429

Bummer cupcake. 

Hugs Galvan. Try to have a good day for your brother. 

Angie - uh the Army doctors. Blah! Well let me say this. I miss the Tricare. Do you have prime? You can get a referral to see an RE. It pays for everything except ART and injectable meds for ART. I'd start going that route, because you may need some more insight with some endocrine testing too. Believe me it's be over 4 years for me and I've been down all kinds of paths. It's sucky but hang in there it'll happen 

Anjie - things can just be off especially after your body has been through a major surgery and hormone changes. See your doctor, but get yourself on some B vitamins and a prenatal and I bet things work themselves out


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Cupcake and Flutter. I had my good cry this morning and right now am ok. We are invited to a birthday p[arty this evening. I wasn't sure I wanted to go, but my brother loved any type of party and would want me to go. So we are off to try to enjoy the party. The people are pretty crazy people so it shouldn't be that hard. LOL At least it will get my mind off of things. 

I feel no symptoms at all either way this time. I have no typical preAF chocolate cravings, but no early pregnancy cravings either or cramps. The only thing is sore nipples. I never have this so it is odd, like I took Clomid. OMG they hurt to even touch my bra. LOL Sorry TMI.


----------



## AngienDaniel

They have a fertility hospital on post here and the hospital doctors double as doctors at Seattle IVF clinic so they only tell you that IVF is your only option. Since they have an infertility clinic and 'low cost' IVF (Madigan Army Hospital) they give you NO help. They wouldn't even give me progesterone, said there was no evidence that it helped in fertility.. After they told me that I switched from Prime to Standard and it just so happens that NO RE within 3 hours of here will take Tricare. I think it's a gimic to make people do IVF.. Every infertility clinic said NO WAY to Tricare.. I thought that was odd.. So I just picked a regular OB and took my chances. I can't afford IVF right now, even low cost IVF..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh and they don't take ANY Tricare.. not Prime, not Standard.. Funny huh?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mommabrown said:
 

> Cupcake I am sorry hun. That is a part of mine and Allen's problem at the moment too. I knew in my heart it was going to take us a long time again but he is just do impatient. We have been on and off the TTC wagon several times this last year and no matter what when he hears the dreaded AF is on her way he gets depressed and down. It's amazing that you had a great time with your family and maybe this is what you need to relax and have fun rather than try so hard to get your sticky bean.

Thanks Momma! I'm sorry you know where I am due to the experience too :/ I guess I'm selfish. I feel like I have given all I can & do all I know to do to get a thb, while I resent that dh whines at a little inconvenience or hassle. I am for real, if all I had to do was have an orgasm & take a few supplements to have a baby, wow I'd be all over it!:thumbup: lmbo! But anyways, Hope it gets better for you too! I figure we have roughly a 3-5% chance at least 12-16 times a year until I'm 40ish, so SURELY 1 little super :spermy: can learn to swim in the right direction :winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

Angie that's so weird. I had Tricare Prime up until Nov 2013. I was able to get a referral and see an RE. I even had a lap surgery through the RE. Prior to that I had an hsg done ordered by my PCM. I Never paid a dime other than clomid co pay and progesterone co pay


----------



## Mommabrown

cupcakestoy said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake I am sorry hun. That is a part of mine and Allen's problem at the moment too. I knew in my heart it was going to take us a long time again but he is just do impatient. We have been on and off the TTC wagon several times this last year and no matter what when he hears the dreaded AF is on her way he gets depressed and down. It's amazing that you had a great time with your family and maybe this is what you need to relax and have fun rather than try so hard to get your sticky bean.
> 
> Thanks Momma! I'm sorry you know where I am due to the experience too :/ I guess I'm selfish. I feel like I have given all I can & do all I know to do to get a thb, while I resent that dh whines at a little inconvenience or hassle. I am for real, if all I had to do was have an orgasm & take a few supplements to have a baby, wow I'd be all over it!:thumbup: lmbo! But anyways, Hope it gets better for you too! I figure we have roughly a 3-5% chance at least 12-16 times a year until I'm 40ish, so SURELY 1 little super :spermy: can learn to swim in the right direction :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not selfish at all. And Bahahaha hell yes I'd be on those orgasms and supplements too!! I mean what fun is sex without and orgasm! :headspin:
I don't see what he has to whine about...:dohh: honestly does he realize it's your body going through all this hell to try to give him a baby. I understand how it can make you resent him. I wish I could tell you it gets easier but it don't. I think the taking it easy and relaxing approach may work better for you! 
So right now I am secretly watching my fertile windows while Allen thinks we are not trying. It seems to be easier on him. And i don't have to listen to him say this is the month it will happen. Next month makes a year we have been trying for baby #2.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My period will be around probably tomorrow. I have brown spotting. YAY!

Now onto my new idea.. OH MY GOSH! Last night I was Googling early miscarriage and what do I find but article after article about having a hydrosalphinx tube and the dangers it poses to early pregnancy. My right tube is hydro and after all the research I did last night and from 3am until now, me and the hubby have decided to get an Essure implant for my right tube to block off the toxic fluid that could be causing my recurrent miscarriages. Before IVF a person must take out/block off tubes that are hydrosalphinx so they don't miscarry and all these months I have been suffering implantation issues for no apparent reason. I will not get a tubal ligation on the tube since my reversal is what gave me the hydro tube in the first place and I don't need anymore scars inside or outside. Essure is easy in a doctors office and I am aware of the possible side effects and that it takes 3 months to heal up which is acceptable to me since I can't get pregnant from that tube anyway..
Fertility drugs actually make the hydrosalphinx worse since more ovulation = more fluid. I am not POSITIVE that is what is preventing my implantation but I sure as heck know that it is a STRONG possibility. I probably won't be trying until July from my own wishes, but I will be vitamin-ing it up for the next few months. I will probably actually be refraining from sex during the week of ovulation. I will be calling on Monday to get started on asking my doctor for the implant. I am pretty excited really. I never IMAGINED that having a hydro tube would be hurting my chances at having a baby.. I just thought it was a messed up tube and was just sitting there but it is leaking toxic fluid into my uterus pulling my little eggs right to it to destroy them.. I can't wait to talk to my doctor! I stayed up all night researching and I know that is the right step for me. It doesn't work anyhow and I will have one tube left. If something happens to that tube then I will be set for IVF.. ha ha.. I gotta go through one trouble at a time and knock this crap off my list.. Number one now is my jacked-up tube. Bring on Monday!!


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Angie who knew. Well I sure didn't anyway. It's def worth getting checked out!

Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!


----------



## Mommabrown

Flutter Stand on your head hold your tongue the right way and tell em swim babies swim! Lol FX'd for that sticky bean!! 

Wow Angie that is great that you found all that out. Now hopefully you can get a BFP!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD1 cycle number 32 :(

Angie that is interesting. I wonder is that a condition that happens to all blocked tubes or just some?

Flutter, praying for a BFP!!

Happy early Mother's Day!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I hope you get your baby!! I sure will be praying!

Galvan, mine was not hydro until I had the hsg test and as he was putting in the dye I watched my tube swell up like a balloon. I have my hsg on disc and it is awesome to see at home in a setting that isn't stressed and scary. My tube is blocked at the ovary end, not the uterus end and would be ALMOST impossible to repair, and even if I were to repair it, I think the likelihood of ectopic starts out at 30%.. I mean, I knew my tube was messed up, but I never associated IVF miscarriage with normal pregnancy loss when truthfully IVF is a little easier since the baby is a little more 'selected'.. Honestly they say having one tube hydro and the other one normal is pretty rare. Most times it is damaged in both, but my damage was done by my tubal reversal and not infection like usual, (and i mean by a disease). Honestly I don't know what makes a tube 'toxic or hydro' I don't even know for sure if my hydro is messing up my implantation but something is. I will never get the tube repaired for my fear of ectopic and the dangers, so I am going to get it permanently blocked to ease my fear and just not worry about it anymore.. Plus, I would get another hsg in 2 or 3 months to make sure the implant worked. Now there are side effects like with any implant. It can move, it can 'get lost', it is said to cause pain for some peope during ovulation and/or periods.. If something like that happens and I am faced with that, I will just remove the tube later on. It is of no value to me and my insurance will pay for the sterilization for fertility reasons. Now I just have to get my doctor on board. I know people get their tubes removed a lot, but I am nervous that she will not agree and I will have to switch doctors or something drastic. I feel like this is a good option for me since it has been proven to cause early losses. Plus, I haven't really had a problem keeping a baby but my body fails at the most crucial moment. I am so tired of failing.
My miscarriage hasn't started yet. I knew it would save until Mother's Day to beat me down to dust..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am right behind you on the cd1, Galvan... Hope you don't feel as cruddy about it as I do.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie. Fortunately, I didn't expect a BFP this cycle. I had a horrible case of tonsilitis during the week I usually O so we only BDed once. I got bummed when I saw FF say cycle number 32. Grrr
I know it seems tough to believe, but I believe what my avatar says 100%. God did not bring us this far to leave us.


----------



## cj72

Happy Mother's Day TR sisters!! May God bless you all with another miracle! 

9dpo with very painful BBS. Has been the norm for a while now. Just wanted to say something about your avatar,Galvan. A TR sister who has has multiple chemicals after 4 yrs of waiting is finally pregnant!!! Keep the faith!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Mother's Day Mommas!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Happy Mother's Day!!!

I am beginning my full-on miscarriage today. I think it's horrible that my number was 8 on Wednesday and I am still not bleeding red 4 days later.. Crazy how hormones can stay around so long.
Still waiting to count cd1.. wish it would just begin already..


----------



## Mommabrown

Happy Mother's Day to all my lovely ladies. I hope you have a blessed day today! Love you gals!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## Kuawen

Happy Mother's Day everyone :flower:


----------



## momsbaby

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!! May god bless us with our forever baby!!


----------



## fluterby429

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls, well we all survived Mother's Day!!! It actually turned out to be a pretty good evening after a rough morning.......DH has apparently figured out that I was seriously done, so we had a huge soul to soul talk & are currently on the same page again! He admitted that he's scared to put me, as well as himself, through the possibility of another loss :( Bless him! I finally explained how if I should have faith & be willing then he should not feel responsible. Lots of tears, lots of talking & Ladies I'm HAPPY to report that we will be doing our 2nd IUI this cycle!!!!:happydance::happydance: Pick up my meds today!I'm excited & terrified, but praying for a huge BFP by Father's Day :) If not then we are going to give it all we got til our 2 year TR Anniversary in Nov. then if it hasn't worked by then we will just ntnp.....I feel so much better today! God is Good!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's AWESOME Cupcake!! So glad you and your hubby worked things out! 


CD2 for me! Very light period.. Crazy how it should be so much worse and I barely even have to use anything. I hope my doctor has some kind of plan.


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Angie!
Cupcake Im glad you are back to trying! I figured he would come around.
Fluter, I am so excited for you! That sounds like good odds with follies like that.
Faith, how are you doing?
AFM its cycle day 7 and doing another round of Clomid....just finished the antibiotics the Gyno prescribed. That was a nightmare. We were both sick from that Doxycycline. He stopped it a few days early because of puking two mornings in a row at work. Ugh!
Cupcake how long did you say to wait before testing so I dont get false positives from the Clomid?
I hope you all had a Wonderful Mothers Day!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- 3 days after last pill :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

So ladies, we are using Clomid this cycle. I have enough for 2 cycles and enough progesterone for 2 cycles as well! I haven't used Clomid over a year. I will be using it CD4-8 like I did when we got our BFP, but I don't remember when to start BDing. I didn't use OPks last time so CUpcake and Llawson, are you 2 talking about OPKs? I believe I Oed about 5 days after my last pill each time except the last time, but that was due to the Menopur also and I triggered then.

I am cd3 so we start tomorrow! I am excited to start actually trying again.


----------



## fluterby429

So many exacting things coming up for ladies on here!

Cupcake that's awesome! 

LL they say you ovulated 5-9 days after you last pill. So is start OPks by day 5 at least 

Galvan yay for you as well. 

Angie I hate that you had another chemical but glad your body is getting somewhat back on track. 

I'm so much more relaxed this IUI cycle than the last. DH has to remind me to take my progesterone each night lol. Even though I'm relaxed, I am still hopeful. I feel like we had the best out come we could possibly have with my follies and dh's sperm. I even re-read my post op report from my lap that was done in 2012. It really says everything was great. You don't think they would've closed for no reason do you? It worries me 

I'm hoping to see some BFP's from this thread real soon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, I have read and 2 drs have told me that the only way they can close is due to an infection or miscarraige.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Didn't get my results back today. Think I am going to ask the doctor if I can go to a different lab cause that is just ridiculous. I took that test Last Wednesday at 7am.
I got my opks in the mail but I have not gotten my pills yet. I am frustrated. I just don't know what to do. I feel like every month just keeps slipping away from me.
I wonder if screaming would help?


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: Angie. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this frustration and sadness :(

AFM, I received my diagnosis today. The RE tested me for 5 different types of thrombophilia, and I came back positive for 4 of them! So including the MTHFR I have 5 out of the 6 blood clotting disorders known to cause miscarriage. This is both frightening and comforting to me, because now that we've found it we know how to treat it, but it also means I'm gonna need to be on blood thinners for life, most likely. 

So now DH and I have the green light to TTC again, and the _second_ I get even a squinter BFP I need to be put on Heparin injections. I can't help but feel like we've finally found our answer (though I sort of suspected this all along) and that the next BFP we get is going to be our sticky bean [-o&lt;


----------



## AngienDaniel

I also am gonna ask to be tested for the blood clotting disorders, even though when I had my blood clot, I did test negative. My clot came from nowhere really and they never found a reason for it. Blood thinners are some tough business. I also have to be on them for every pregnancy. I am not looking forward to that part. 
I am so glad that you found out what is wrong so that you and your hubby can try again. I will use Lovenox since I read that it does not cross to your baby and heparin does. (Not positive but I think it does anyhow..)


----------



## Kuawen

Yea I asked about Lovenox but it's not covered on our insurance and we can't afford $300 a shot... :nope: Now I'm worried. Can the Heparin harm the baby?

Edit: I'm doing some reading and it looks like neither Lovenox nor Heparin cross the placenta. Perhaps you're thinking of Coumadin, Angie? That one is dangerous to take while pregnant.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Probably.. I was on Coumadin with my blood clot, but I did think that Heparin was different than the Lovenox for some reason. It was probably Coumadin. I do know that there was some reason why I chose Lovenox instead of Heparin. Pain or something.. I could have sworn there was some big reason.. Might just be remembering wrong. I do that a lot. :D


----------



## Kuawen

No problem. I have heard that Heparin can leave a burning/stinging sensation where it's injected. I'm not looking forward to that :nope: but anything to bring my baby safely into the world.


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> So ladies, we are using Clomid this cycle. I have enough for 2 cycles and enough progesterone for 2 cycles as well! I haven't used Clomid over a year. I will be using it CD4-8 like I did when we got our BFP, but I don't remember when to start BDing. I didn't use OPks last time so CUpcake and Llawson, are you 2 talking about OPKs? I believe I Oed about 5 days after my last pill each time except the last time, but that was due to the Menopur also and I triggered then.
> 
> I am cd3 so we start tomorrow! I am excited to start actually trying again.

Galvan, we are cycle buddies this time!!! Hoping we both are celebrating soon!!!!!



Kuawen said:


> :hugs: Angie. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this frustration and sadness :(
> 
> AFM, I received my diagnosis today. The RE tested me for 5 different types of thrombophilia, and I came back positive for 4 of them! So including the MTHFR I have 5 out of the 6 blood clotting disorders known to cause miscarriage. This is both frightening and comforting to me, because now that we've found it we know how to treat it, but it also means I'm gonna need to be on blood thinners for life, most likely.
> 
> So now DH and I have the green light to TTC again, and the _second_ I get even a squinter BFP I need to be put on Heparin injections. I can't help but feel like we've finally found our answer (though I sort of suspected this all along) and that the next BFP we get is going to be our sticky bean [-o&lt;

Glad your getting to TTC again & hope you have found your answers!!!:happydance:



AngienDaniel said:


> I also am gonna ask to be tested for the blood clotting disorders, even though when I had my blood clot, I did test negative. My clot came from nowhere really and they never found a reason for it. Blood thinners are some tough business. I also have to be on them for every pregnancy. I am not looking forward to that part.
> I am so glad that you found out what is wrong so that you and your hubby can try again. I will use Lovenox since I read that it does not cross to your baby and heparin does. (Not positive but I think it does anyhow..)

 Hmmm, maybe that's why you have had so many losses, good road to pursue!!!!!:hugs:

Flutter-When are you testing? Not sure I saw that on here, but glad your all relaxed! That's how I was with our 1st IUI. Love not stressing about anything, even tho it costs a ton!:roll:

LL-Have you talked to your RE about Femara? I worry about your lining siince you have been on Clomid for so long....Hope all is well for you!

CJ-Any new symptoms to report??????:coffee:

Hope everyone else is enjoying this Spring weather & doing well!:flower:

~AFM, Well my head is spinning on how quickly this monitored cycle is falling into place!!!:wacko: I think my Dr. is determined this round.....I must be a challenge for him lol He's put me on Clomid 100mg this cycle! Says he's going for more targets this round. I have a follicle scan on May 20th, then he has ordered Novarel 10,000iu to be given intramuscular (by me...EEK!) on May 21st between 4-5a.m., then IUI will be on the 22nd at 5pm, if all goes well....I'm nervous since the bfp we got with 1st IUI was with Femara, but I decided I was going to shut up & give it a go. I took 3 rounds of Clomid last year with TI & wasn't monitored. I'm also nervous about the Novarel. I'm a nurse & don't hesitate giving or usually receiving injections, but breaking nervous already lol dh is of no help as he would pass out, so I am on my own there :dohh: All kinds of nerves here, but trying to keep grounded & take it day by day....Took my 1st dose of Clomid last night, so let the headaches begin ugh Hope every one has a great day!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Kuawen sounds like getting those results are bitter sweet. That's the way I've felt each time I was delivered a blow health wise as to why no baby, but in the end it's always better to know. So I'm glad you know what's going on and there is a plan of action. 

Angie I hate that you're in limbo. I would def see about a different lab. They sound like the worst. 

I'm supposed to have my progesterone tested on Sat. I hope it comes back much higher this time


----------



## momsbaby

Started OPK's this morning. Hope we can catch that egg again!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I have an appt. tomorrow to see my doctor. I have decided that I am going to ask her if I can get the tubal ligation in my right tube. I also am going to ask her if I can try Femera and estrogen and a trigger for this upcoming cycle. My hubby will probably be going to NTC at the first of June so this will be the last month I get to try until he gets back and then when he gets back he will begin his chapter papers to get out of the military so then I will be without insurance for a bit. I only have a couple of months to try before I will be trying without medical help so I want to do what I can do while we have the insurance. I for sure am gonna pressure my doctor to do the Essure and if she won't I will go to another doctor. Too much pressure but I gotta try to repair what I can and there really is no reason why I shouldn't be allowed to 'try' the estrogen and trigger for one cycle at least. This is SO stressful. I thought taking the progesterone would help my lining. I did not know that estrogen did that. I have such an issue with both of those hormones being so uneven. I know that you can buy estrogen and progesterone on Canadian online pharmacies. Wouldn't bother me not even a bit to order it online. You can always have your pharmacy check the pills if there is a question of authenticity. I will do anything to fix the things I am capable of fixing to have a baby. I sure hope I can convince my doctor to agree to my next few months plan of attack since time is more short than I knew. I am NERVOUS!! My raspberry leaf and b 6 is still not here yet. UGH!! I used to feel that I might be able to do this without too much 'medical' help, but now I feel like without a doctor pill-ing me up, I might never carry a baby again. So frustrating to lose hope.

Gonna ask for estrogen, ultrasound at first positive ovulation test to check number of follicles and trigger to hopefully ovulate from my left side.. Never had a trigger or follicle check. Pretty sure both are covered under insurance. Oh, and Femera instead of Clomid?? For this cycle anyway.. I also will be doing femera as late as I am able so I guess cd 5-9 in order to give my lining a longer time to thicken than the usual ovulation at cd13. Hopefully I will o maybe cd 16 or later... Pray my doctor is in a good mood tomorrow and she will help me without too much trouble.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies :) I'm not around often enough! I will be trying harder to make the time, it just seems like the right place to be! 

A little update with me, since my loss in August (almost one year!!) :(... we have been NTNP. I really want to make my family complete, but I know all of you ladies know exactly where I am coming from. I went to see my doctor today and told her I am ready! I want this to happen. 

For all of you that don't know my story... I am since divorced since my reversal. I have met an amazing man and it will be two years this June. I love him!!! The most amazing man I have ever met :). I have had 3 losses with my ex husband and one loss with the current relationship. I just could not go through this, so hard, emotionally draining. My OH and I have been seriously discussing of "really" trying our best to have our miracle baby. 

I had an appointment today and she wants to do another HSG. I had one done a little over two years ago and the results were blocked, but I have had 4 pregnancies since that and only one time I had a heart beat :(... so my doctor took it as okay, well you can get pregnant, there is an opening there somewhere! I have to call her on the first day of my next period (which is the 19th of this month) to have the procedure booked. I also have to get blood work done on day 3 and 21 of my cycle, along with some other things she requested for blood work. She said she will discuss IUI once the results are in from the HSG.OH also has to provide a semen sample (he two children under the age of 6)...I think he is fine? I know the problem is with me. 

I truly admire all of you ladies. I have been told on many occasions that I am a strong woman, but I feel like a failure when it comes to being able to carry a baby :(. I can see how you ladies feed from each other. The support here is amazing!

So, this is were I am to with my journey. I am actually crying as I type... It's a tough ride but yet we are all here and stay here and are determined! When you want something so bad.

I know we are not pregnant this cycle, our timing was off when it came to DTD. OH has been my back bone though all of this! 

I will keep you ladies posted!

:)


----------



## AngienDaniel

So excited for you, Super! I will be looking forward to your updates!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Super! Good luck to you this time around!!!!

Angie-I've never heard of doing a trigger with a + Opk, not sure how that would work, if you already got your surge, but worth some research! Stand your ground & being informed is a MUST with most physicians these days! They forget who pays there salaries......KUP!!!


----------



## cj72

Super! We've missed you. Good luck! Check Crystals journal!

AF is due tomorrow and I expect to see her with my temp drop.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I thought you guys got your trigger shots with your first positive lh surge?? I read A LOT of forums and I assumed that with first lh surge, they trigger and you ovulate up to 36 hours later?? What am I missing? How can they tell when to give you the trigger shot if not at your first positive lh? I did read that trigger shots increase your lining too, that is one of the reasons I want to add that this month. Explain to me how a trigger shot works so as I don't sound dumb tomorrow at the doctor office.. Please. I thought I understood but I guess I don't. What should I ask for?


----------



## AngienDaniel

You talking about the same Crystal that started this thread? 
I read this entire thread all the way thru before I joined it a few years ago and I LOVED reading you guy's stories. It was like I was a part of your lives. I saw the beautiful baby dolls that she makes, the sadness and struggle of JoJo's journey, how your hubby wants a little girly, the girl named Melissa and her hubby was Johnny..... and SO SO many others that I wish I knew how their stories turned out. For everyone that has not read this whole thread, if you have a free day or two, you really should go back and read. I have written on a few threads one time, but very seldom do I write on a thread more than one time. This thread was so inspiring to me. For anyone struggling with hope, this is the thread to read..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, Drs prescribe the trigger based on the size of the follicles. A follicle is ready when it is 18-20+mm in size. My Dr has triggered me at 18mm and my other dr triggered me at 21mm so it really depends on the Dr. I would say 18mm is pretty good because the trigger induces more growing before actual ovulation happens. Plus, my BFP was with trigger when my follie was 18mm.


----------



## AngienDaniel

But what if you ovulate before it gets that size?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I ovulate cd13.. like clockwork.. even on the clomid days 2-6. I want to ovulate later so my lining will have a few more days to grow.


----------



## cupcakestoy

They to several follicle scans to watch growth. Also the trigger shot causes all mature follicles to release, where as with normal cycle usually only 1 releases....this is my 1st monitored cycle & 1st trigger, but the way I understand it is when follies are big enough you get the shot then will O around 36 afterwards....


----------



## GalvanBaby

With the trigger, you can O between 12 and 48 hours later. Most women O 36 hours later, but some later or earlier. I O 18-24 hours after trigger. I have always Oed on CD12 or 13 like clockwork except for 2 CLomid cycles and my injectable cycles. With the other 2 Clomid cycles, I Oed on Cd 17. 

You normally don't O until the follie is mature because it causes the LH surge.

I have used the trigger like 5 or 6 times. Geez!!! I seriously never wanted to know as much as I now know about fertility treatment.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Ok. say I take Femara on days 5-9?? What dosage? 2.5mg? Does it do the same as Clomid and you ovulate 5-9 days later? I o'd 7 days after using days 2-6..

If I take Femara could it change my o day? Should I be monitored on cd 10 or 11 so as I don't ovulate without the trigger? If I trigger on a day that is close to my ovulation (say 1 day before) will it delay my ovulation for 36 hours??

What would you guys recommend?? I want to do 5-9 so it might extend my ovulation day thereby helping my lining. I also want to trigger just so I will have even more help with my lining.. Also cause I really want to get a good lining so I can wipe another issue off my list.
I guess I will just have to ask for the stuff and get monitored hopefully on cd 10 or 11.. I don't want to be monitored too much though since I have to pay 20% of every visit to the doctor.. Really jumping ahead of myself since I haven't even seen the doctor yet! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Hope she hears other people's plans.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Taking Clomid or Femara CDs 5-9 helps delay ovulation because it betters the quality of the egg. I have never used Femara, but it is similiar to Clomid except not the side effects. 

A low quality egg can also cause MCs and can cause a LP defect. which is my main issue, I have my eggs don't mature good enough. My RE had me taking CLomid CDs 4-8 to help with quantity and quality. If it is true or not, I have no idea, but I had 3 follies and got a BFP the last time I used CLomid. 

I would recommend monitoring on CD10 or 11. My RE monitors me then, and tells me when to trigger then.


----------



## GalvanBaby

This time, I am taklng Clomid with no montoring or trigger. I honestly have no hope for it to work, but I have 2 cycles left and want to feel like I am doing something to help things along. Plus,Cheri22 responded todayt and said she still agrees with June and Boy. If this works, I would find out the 1st week of June. ;)


----------



## fluterby429

Super I'm so happy to see you back!!! 

Angie, this thread was started off of our old one due to some drama if I remember correctly. I've been here since 2010!!!

I don't have to opk before my trigger shot. If you fear ovulating too early you would have your scan a couple days earlier. That's what I did this time. I'm a CD 14 ovulater normally but by CD13 my follies were huge due to stim meds so this time I asked to be seen CD11 and I triggered then with the smallest being 16mm. They grow 1-2mm a day. My doctor said with the noveral shot ovulation is 36-40 hours and I can say this last time that was about accurate because I could feel it on the day of IUI


----------



## GalvanBaby

See that is where my body is weird! I always O 18-24 hours after trigger. I can feel it when I do. when I had my IUI, I felt when I Oed and it was 24 hours after trigger. 12 hours before IUI!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I always o 36 hours after my first positive opk. I am gonna ask for that set-up for this cycle. My ovaries have been acting up already. Do any of you feel the effects of active ovaries the cycle after clomid or am I imagining it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- Femara regulated my cycles to a more normal or date I think it was cd 14-16 when I was a cd 20 ovulation. It works different for everyone though... Most have a later on date. It extended my lp which is a plus for implantation. 

The trigger was offered by my doc when follies were 16-20mm he did a baseline scene on cd 11 and from there would know when to check with scan since follies grow 1-2 mm per day. I take opk's he would tell me when to trigger based on scans.


----------



## cj72

Love femara. it kept me from having terrible mood swings. I took it both early and 5-9 and I still I'da day or 2 later than normal both times. He ttriggered when we had a pos opk and would have iui the next day if we had iui'd.


----------



## cupcakestoy

cj72 said:


> Love femara. it kept me from having terrible mood swings. I took it both early and 5-9 and I still I'da day or 2 later than normal both times. He ttriggered when we had a pos opk and would have iui the next day if we had iui'd.

Just curious, but did he say why he triggered if you already had a surge? Will it still release the other follies if you have had your natural surge already? & If you have a +Opk then trigger, when could you expect to O? I seriously have never heard of a trigger without doing the follie scans....:/ Guess I'm naive when it comes triggers since this is my 1st rodeo with it! lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so nervous about my appt. I figure either way, whether she helps me or not, I will just do what I can naturally at home with the zinc and raspberry and b6 and aspirin to help my lining and I should be alright considering my lining was at 6 at 13dpo, it only needs a few mm boost to hit target thickness.. I am worried most about the Essure. I know my tube is not good, but it is hard to think about tying it off for good. UGH! All that money to get them untied and now I am thinking of tying one off again. I know it's best for the benefit of the one good tube I have left, but the fear of something happening to that tube is tough. I know I will have to take the chance cause my bad tube could hurt my good tube even more quickly with all the losses. This journey to have another baby is so tough some days. I wish I just had the money to do IVF as many times as it takes.. 
I am so scared she won't see the importance of tying off that tube like I do.. I am actually nervous about telling someone I am paying what I would like to have done.. I need some backbone today..


----------



## fluterby429

The trigger will help to mature the slightly smaller follies and cause them all the release where as only dominate one may release on your own surge. 

Angie you are your biggest advocate. Don't stop until someone listens. This is your life and your fertility. 

I'm on a bus to Chicago with my oldest son's 8th grade class. I welcome the busy schedule to help me through this 2ww. I'll test either Friday night or Saturday morning. Friday will be 6dpiui. It'll just be test on out the trigger at that point


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I had a midwife appointment today. Baby Gabe has moved himself (was going NUTS over the last week.) He is no long head up in my ribs and bum on my bladder. He's officially head down (and he better stay that way!)

Only 9.5 weeks left to go!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Brandi. He better keep his butt up lol


I got an email that said Congrats on you new addition and it was a coupon. Weird. Maybe the internet knows something I don't lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What's the chances that it's from Shutterfly? Cuz I got one today that says Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## AngienDaniel

The internet knows everything, Fluter! :D

Glad your little one turned around Brandi!

I guess I should do my homework since there is nothing for me to do but wait!
So bored today!!


----------



## anjie27

I went to my obgyn appointment and he went over my results for the er trip and he said it wasn't a sac and that it was fluid that resembled a sac and that my hcg was 6 so it was positive for a chemical pregnancy and that I can still ttc this month when I ovulate and he gave me progesterone to help lengthen my luteal phase


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry about your chemical Anjie.. Not too bad though for just getting your reversal.


----------



## anyhope

Hi everyone. I am back and have been on the TR forums since my reversal in nov. 2010 but stay fairly silent. My previous DH who went through the reversal with me would never BD with me after or try. I have had two dye tests showing my left blocked and right open. I have 8cm on each side but my right was connected more towards the fimbrea and that convinces me the right side does not work either. 

I had an ultrasound last week and everything looks good no polyps, fibroids, cysts and my DH now loved the happy face OPK this month. He will walk down the road of infertility with me which ruined my last marriage of six years it is completely different having a partner that wants to try. Kinda fun but I am still waiting for that dark cloud to come and he looses interest because it does not happen.

How do I post my charts though. I have been charting but not temping my wake up times vary way too much and temping always frustrated me. As for my DH and his diligent efforts BDing he prefers the every day method of trying even though it may not be recommended. 

Btw DH 31 Me -27

TL 2007 TR 2010

Dye test march 2011 - left blocked right open
Dye test dec 2011 - left blocked right open


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> Yay Brandi. He better keep his butt up lol
> 
> 
> I got an email that said Congrats on you new addition and it was a coupon. Weird. Maybe the internet knows something I don't lol

https://happyplace.someecards.com/2...nt-out-a-mass-email-that-went-terribly-wrong/


Bahaha this is the answer to what happened! lol


----------



## Mommabrown

anyhope said:


> Hi everyone. I am back and have been on the TR forums since my reversal in nov. 2010 but stay fairly silent. My previous DH who went through the reversal with me would never BD with me after or try. I have had two dye tests showing my left blocked and right open. I have 8cm on each side but my right was connected more towards the fimbrea and that convinces me the right side does not work either.
> 
> I had an ultrasound last week and everything looks good no polyps, fibroids, cysts and my DH now loved the happy face OPK this month. He will walk down the road of infertility with me which ruined my last marriage of six years it is completely different having a partner that wants to try. Kinda fun but I am still waiting for that dark cloud to come and he looses interest because it does not happen.
> 
> How do I post my charts though. I have been charting but not temping my wake up times vary way too much and temping always frustrated me. As for my DH and his diligent efforts BDing he prefers the every day method of trying even though it may not be recommended.
> 
> Btw DH 31 Me -27
> 
> TL 2007 TR 2010
> 
> Dye test march 2011 - left blocked right open
> Dye test dec 2011 - left blocked right open


Hi ya Hun! Welcome Back! Have you tried to see if you could do laproscopy to punch through the scar tissue? 

I hope you get your sticky bean soon especially since you have a DH who is willing to go through all this with you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck at your appt, Angie! Like Flutter said, you are your only advocate so don't give in! :hugs:

I think Drs might give the trigger after +OPK to make all bigger follies mature and release.

Anyhope, Welcome to our rollercoaster thread. There are great women here. Some of us have been here for 2+ years. There are some who have been here even longer. There are some who are super lucky and gets their BFP really quick, too. GL to you!!

AFM, I started Clomid again last night, and talk about SEs! I have never had hot flashes that bad that quick. I was burning up all freaking night! I have been so irritable all day too! I hope it doesn't get much worse. I feel sorry for Miguel and the kids if it does. LOL Honestly, I don't have much hope for it to work, but it is sort of WTH kind of thing. I have it here so why not give it a shot while I am saving for IVF. I have enough for 2 months and enough progesterone for 30 days so, my plan this month is to take my 100mg Clomid CDs 4-8 (like when I got my BFP last year) and as soon as FF gives me my CHs I will start the progesterone until 15dpo. I will test then if not earlier. LOL If +, I will go to the Dr for betas, if - I will stop progesterone. we will do this for 2 cycles then, NTNP until IVF.

Cheri22 sent me another email and said that she still sees a boy for June. I will be testing this cycle in June and the next cycle will be in June so Fxed it means a June find out date or a June conception date for THIS YEAR!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well Ladies, as of today I get-----DUN-DUN DUNNNN-----ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Yep, no tube fixed, no femara, no estrogen... My progesterone number plummeted last week Wednesday WAY before my miscarriage started...
To get one tube tied supposedly I have to be seeing an infertility doctor on post or have a referral for Seattle Reproductive Center and to tell ya the truth, I would rather never have a baby then go to that clinic since they don't help ANYONE unless you are having IVF.
I will be looking for places online to buy estrogen, possibly progesterone too. I guess I must wait.. I get so tired of waiting.

Supposedly the doctor will call me tomorrow and let me know what I 'can' try this cycle. I don't care if she gives me anything. I am so frustrated and disappointed in healthcare. You can't even walk into an office of people YOU pay AND HAVE THEM DO LEGAL, APPROPRIATE things to help you medically. They get to sit back and decide what is best for you even with your own money. I am so sick of this journey into deeper ignorance. I will just get the stupid pills myself and wait for the tube-tying, while I check locally for anyone that might do the essure.. I despise this crap..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gl today Angie I know I don't have alot of posts but I do read and wish everyone the best!


----------



## Kuawen

Angie I'm so sorry to hear that your doctor is not being supportive :cry: :hugs: It's the worst feeling in the world when for whatever reason they just can't pull their heads out of their butts to help you achieve your dream of a baby. 

As far as estrogen and progesterone products, I have to highly recommend Bezwecken. My acupuncturist put me on it and it's reportedly just as effective as the prescriptions you get from a doctor but it's OTC. I'm on ProgonB-L 40ml (click me) 7drops a dose twice a day and they also carry natural estrogen. All their products are only natural hormones and safe for use and the best thing (for me since I'm in a tiny town with nowhere to shop) is they're available on Amazon. 

I hate that you're having to wait like this and it in beyond infuriating that health care puts up these walls to keep people from getting help.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been so frustrated since my husband got this insurance. This place has been a miserable excuse for physicians. I have to say that I have never in my life been so amazed at the total incompetence of a group of people that have supposedly studied for years upon years. I read 10 minutes of Google and have more intelligence than the most studied of doctors in this state. I have been both saddened and astonished at what our medical 'experts' have become, for sure in this area I am in.. I CAN'T WAIT to get out of here. This has been the worst experience of my life; since I have been in this place and had to deal with the people here.
I no longer care if they do anything. I will ask and then move on. I will try to get done what I can get done while I am still here and thank God every day that we are on our way out of this place, even if it is awhile before I have insurance again. It will be worth it.
Gonna ask for blood workup for clotting disorders tomorrow. 
Tomorrow is my cd5 so it's almost too late for me this cycle if I don't get answers tomorrow. I got my b6 today and after reading online, decided I will stick with 50mg. I hope I get my raspberry tomorrow.
I still have Clomid. I won't be using it this cycle though cause I need to work on my lining. I will be just trying with no medicine from now on according to what she says tomorrow.
In a little way I am relieved cause it forces me to slow down, but I didn't want to slow down until a few months from now. I was hoping to see if fixing my lining would enable me to carry... I could order the pills from online.. It is still not out of the question for me.. I have the tabs open on my computer and am ready for whatever..
Tomorrow is gonna be a long day for me.
Kuawen, do you ingest that medicine or is it topical?


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: the products I suggested are topical. I'm praying so hard for you to find the strength you need for this, and to make these doctors wake up. My blood workup only took 3 days to come back so there's still time for this cycle.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been taking aspirin every day but getting someone to do something is another story. When I first got here and I made known that I had had a blood clot in my right lung the doctors would not even do a workup to see if I had a disorder.. I went over my medical records today and one doctor thought I might have a clotting disorder, but never even bothered to have me tested even though I was going in every two days for 4 miscarriages in 8 months time... The records state that since one doctor believed that ALL of my pregnancies were ectopic (even though I never ONCE made it past 5 weeks and only once had weird numbers) they could not give me a blood thinner in case I was to bleed out from their imagined ectopics.. They NEVER tested me for a single clotting disorder. I still do not know why I got the clot before.. I will be asking tomorrow for a blood workup.
I went to the Essure website just now to look up doctors in my area that do the procedure and what do I find but my current doctor's office listed as a 'HIGH TRAFFIC AREA' and my doctor IS qualified to do the procedure in office... Now what I am wondering is why that b-word would lie to me about not being able to do it? She better be glad that it is night time or I would be cussing her till next Tuesday. 
I did find another doctor about 30 minutes away that takes Tricare and has listed that they do the procedure in office as well. They all just lie and lie... I will be calling the different doctor tomorrow and asking over the phone if they would do the procedure for me and if they can't tell me yes or no over the phone I ain't wasting my time.


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> Good luck at your appt, Angie! Like Flutter said, you are your only advocate so don't give in! :hugs:
> 
> I think Drs might give the trigger after +OPK to make all bigger follies mature and release.
> 
> Anyhope, Welcome to our rollercoaster thread. There are great women here. Some of us have been here for 2+ years. There are some who have been here even longer. There are some who are super lucky and gets their BFP really quick, too. GL to you!!
> 
> AFM, I started Clomid again last night, and talk about SEs! I have never had hot flashes that bad that quick. I was burning up all freaking night! I have been so irritable all day too! I hope it doesn't get much worse. I feel sorry for Miguel and the kids if it does. LOL Honestly, I don't have much hope for it to work, but it is sort of WTH kind of thing. I have it here so why not give it a shot while I am saving for IVF. I have enough for 2 months and enough progesterone for 30 days so, my plan this month is to take my 100mg Clomid CDs 4-8 (like when I got my BFP last year) and as soon as FF gives me my CHs I will start the progesterone until 15dpo. I will test then if not earlier. LOL If +, I will go to the Dr for betas, if - I will stop progesterone. we will do this for 2 cycles then, NTNP until IVF.
> 
> Cheri22 sent me another email and said that she still sees a boy for June. I will be testing this cycle in June and the next cycle will be in June so Fxed it means a June find out date or a June conception date for THIS YEAR!!

I'm on day 4 of Clomid now, was expecting the worst, but other than an occasional HA & a few hot flashes, all is well so far, except I have managed to catch an resp. infection & feel like poo :(


AngienDaniel said:


> Well Ladies, as of today I get-----DUN-DUN DUNNNN-----ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Yep, no tube fixed, no femara, no estrogen... My progesterone number plummeted last week Wednesday WAY before my miscarriage started...
> To get one tube tied supposedly I have to be seeing an infertility doctor on post or have a referral for Seattle Reproductive Center and to tell ya the truth, I would rather never have a baby then go to that clinic since they don't help ANYONE unless you are having IVF.
> I will be looking for places online to buy estrogen, possibly progesterone too. I guess I must wait.. I get so tired of waiting.
> 
> Supposedly the doctor will call me tomorrow and let me know what I 'can' try this cycle. I don't care if she gives me anything. I am so frustrated and disappointed in healthcare. You can't even walk into an office of people YOU pay AND HAVE THEM DO LEGAL, APPROPRIATE things to help you medically. They get to sit back and decide what is best for you even with your own money. I am so sick of this journey into deeper ignorance. I will just get the stupid pills myself and wait for the tube-tying, while I check locally for anyone that might do the essure.. I despise this crap..

I'm sorry your Dr. wasn't in agreement with you....Being in healthcare, I can understand somewhat, why she may not want to do the essure in the bad tube, maybe she's not done that before or feels it may set her up for some kind of liability issue? I don't know, but I hope you can find someone to listen to your concerns...:hugs:

Afm---I'm doing ok with the Clomid, on day #4 today...Thought I had an allergy flare up or a Springtime cold, but now I'm sure its bronchitis :dohh: Planning to call my Dr to get some antibiotics called in...Hoping to be well before next week, don't want to be sick when we have our IUI in a week! Haven't thought too much more about the trigger shot, figure I'll just suck it up & do it when its time & try not to sike myself out lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

The trigger doesn't really hurt. I can't do it myself, but I never really feel it.

Last night was better with the CLomid. Not hotflashes, just 1 hell of a headache. I can deal with that as long as it isn't too bad, I can at least sleep.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am on cd5.. If the doc won't give me any meds this cycle we are going au' natural. Probably best anyhow. I have only been having o pains in my left side so far so I figure that will be my dominant side this time.
I have been taking so many pills! UGH! One thing though is that I have felt better. I have felt more even tempered. Yesterday when the nurse did all that crap, I didn't even cry.. Never even really was angry. I think it is the Zinc. I started the b6 yesterday. Maybe it's the sunshine and warm weather that has me happy??

Cupcake, I am in my second year of medical assisting and there really are no liabilities that come from tying someone's tube.. People tie their tubes all the time. There is a contract you have to sign before anyhow absolving them from any blame from anything that might arise from the procedure, PLUS the nurse just outright LIED. Not the doctor. Their was no doctor in office yesterday which I felt was a total lack of professionalism and honestly, just shows a terrible lack of judgement and makes for a bad experience all around. Nurses are not qualified to do much of anything in a doctor setting except for bp and put equipment in the room. They can't write scripts, they can't even do the ultrasounds here. They are literally glorified medical assistants.. Bp and weight please... Plus to lie makes me feel that you lack compassion and intelligence, since you never know if the person you are lying to is smarter than you are. I know it is a doctors decision, but really, I feel as long as I am within legal boundaries, my insurance covers the procedure or I have the cash for it, and it does not make you or myself break any moral or ethical code, that I should be able to ask someone I HIRE AND PAY for the services required to maintain my physical AND EMOTIONAL health. They don't walk in my skin and my doctor has been practicing 21 years.. It's been awhile since she went to school so new advancements have been made. As a person who is going to school for medical, I feel that it is completely appropriate for a person and/or doctor to better themselves in new advancements and not consider yourself too intelligent to learn or hear new ideas. Well at least in a perfect world anyhow and we all know this place is anything but..
I am over it now.. I have accepted that we will be trying with no medical help. I thought it was going to bother me but it doesn't really. I will still be calling around to see if I can get the procedure before I leave here, but if not I will be fine. I will wait until we get some real insurance and God-willing, some place that might have people in it that still know the meaning of compassion. The city is a lot different than a small town. I am used to being in a place where everyone knows everyone and you don't feel out of place, but being in a city is it's own hell. Literally there are idiots and money-hungry freaks everywhere. Everyone is for themselves and you could be burning on the side of the street and they would only be standing there snapping photos.. I would rather be a hillbilly ANYDAY than to live my life here. I know God sent us here for a reason, but I am so glad it's over soon. I wanna go home where people still care about each other and strangers say hello on the street.
I have definitely learned my lesson about a city and hating my small hometown.. 
I never want to be in a city again!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake I havent asked for Femera but will. Is it more expensive? Im just wondering why hes never mentioned it?
I called my gyno for a second opinion and she said at my age she thought Clomid was fine but that it can thin your lining.
Those of you having the headaches on Clomid, Ive found the Excedrin Migraine was the only thing that helped with those.


----------



## Mommabrown

Got my :bfp: Weds...betas this morning were 68. Fx for doubling numbers! So far this pregnancy is mimicking Emmaleigh's to the T other than I am horribly tired with this one.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is so awesome, Momma!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Momma!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Congrats momma!

I started opk's Tuesday. Tuesday and Wednesday had plain circles this morning was a solid smiley. Confused, I know after a miscarriage your very fertile. I'll be bedding tonight morning and night again lol. Praying for this cycle


----------



## anyhope

Horray Momma!


----------



## anyhope

Momsbaby why are you confused about your smiley?


----------



## anyhope

I am 3 dpo according to my chart. Anyone else around the same?


----------



## anyhope

Momma they do not want to do any more surgery in my abdominal area. I hear Stanford has a recanilization they do while you are awake. My left tube was reconnected more towards the uterus end and is blocked. My right tube is connected more toward the fimbrea and is open. I keep praying to see those two lines again in my life and smell their heads after bath time. Congratulations again.


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations Momma!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies. It came as a surprise as I had no symptoms really. DH had been telling me for days that I was pregnant and I kept fighting with him telling him AF was on her way. When she was a no show I tested. Still slammed with shock.


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Mommabrown! I'm so happy for you! It seems like Emmaleigh was just born, though, LOL.


----------



## Mommabrown

Haha she was about 13 months ago! I can't imagine 2 yet!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> I am on cd5.. If the doc won't give me any meds this cycle we are going au' natural. Probably best anyhow. I have only been having o pains in my left side so far so I figure that will be my dominant side this time.
> I have been taking so many pills! UGH! One thing though is that I have felt better. I have felt more even tempered. Yesterday when the nurse did all that crap, I didn't even cry.. Never even really was angry. I think it is the Zinc. I started the b6 yesterday. Maybe it's the sunshine and warm weather that has me happy??
> 
> Cupcake, I am in my second year of medical assisting and there really are no liabilities that come from tying someone's tube.. People tie their tubes all the time. There is a contract you have to sign before anyhow absolving them from any blame from anything that might arise from the procedure, PLUS the nurse just outright LIED. Not the doctor. Their was no doctor in office yesterday which I felt was a total lack of professionalism and honestly, just shows a terrible lack of judgement and makes for a bad experience all around. Nurses are not qualified to do much of anything in a doctor setting except for bp and put equipment in the room. They can't write scripts, they can't even do the ultrasounds here. They are literally glorified medical assistants.. Bp and weight please... Plus to lie makes me feel that you lack compassion and intelligence, since you never know if the person you are lying to is smarter than you are. I know it is a doctors decision, but really, I feel as long as I am within legal boundaries, my insurance covers the procedure or I have the cash for it, and it does not make you or myself break any moral or ethical code, that I should be able to ask someone I HIRE AND PAY for the services required to maintain my physical AND EMOTIONAL health. They don't walk in my skin and my doctor has been practicing 21 years.. It's been awhile since she went to school so new advancements have been made. As a person who is going to school for medical, I feel that it is completely appropriate for a person and/or doctor to better themselves in new advancements and not consider yourself too intelligent to learn or hear new ideas. Well at least in a perfect world anyhow and we all know this place is anything but..
> I am over it now.. I have accepted that we will be trying with no medical help. I thought it was going to bother me but it doesn't really. I will still be calling around to see if I can get the procedure before I leave here, but if not I will be fine. I will wait until we get some real insurance and God-willing, some place that might have people in it that still know the meaning of compassion. The city is a lot different than a small town. I am used to being in a place where everyone knows everyone and you don't feel out of place, but being in a city is it's own hell. Literally there are idiots and money-hungry freaks everywhere. Everyone is for themselves and you could be burning on the side of the street and they would only be standing there snapping photos.. I would rather be a hillbilly ANYDAY than to live my life here. I know God sent us here for a reason, but I am so glad it's over soon. I wanna go home where people still care about each other and strangers say hello on the street.
> I have definitely learned my lesson about a city and hating my small hometown..
> I never want to be in a city again!

Didn't mean to upset you. I do know about liability waivers, but I also know plenty of people who got sued anyways. There are risks with every procedure & I would think with a fluid filled tube there is a risk of rupturing the tube, infection, etc especially with a history of PE.....Anyway, however you go about it, I do hope you find a Dr. Who listens & cares & will help you get your thb tho!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Momma!!!!!!! 

Well home from my appt. Sinus & URI. :/ gave me a shot of rocephin & b12, a z-pack & flonase....I feel like poo :( He did make me smile as I left when he said gotta get you all better so you can get pregnant next week! I sure hope he knows something I don't Lmbo


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: Momma!! That is awesome news!!!

AFM, Damn, stupid Clomid Headache all night! I tried to go without anything, but it was so bad this morning that I had to give in and took 600mg Advil. I know Advil is not good for lining especially with CLomid, but I was dying there. I couldn't move without feeling like a freight train was crashing into my head. I hope that is the only CLomid headache I get this time. No other symptoms though. I am on Day 3 of CLomid so I pray tonight is a breeze!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yea! Such a hoppin' thread with all kinds of things going on:happydance:

Congrats MommaB:happydance: so happy for you:hugs:

Welcome back Super & Anyhope:hugs:

GL to all those doing clomid/triggers/IUI:thumbup: hope this thread is flooded with BFPs:kiss:

Brandi, can't believe your so close to your due date!!!!! Where has the time gone:nope: hope you're feeling ready:winkwink::flower:

Afm, keeping busy:thumbup: our upright freezer shut-off during a recent trip away (breaker tripped)..so all the fruit, veggies, freezer jam, marinara sauce etc. all in the trash:cry: SO, dd and I are busy tying to restock with wonderful items from our weekly food co-op..made 10 quarts of sauce from 20lbs of tomatoes last week:thumbup: it's going to take time to replenish what we had, but I'm so thankful it wasn't our meat freezer!! I'm also in spring cleaning mode:thumbup: getting rid of lots and lots of clutter:flower: I love, LOVE the feeling of clutter free. Don't know WHY I allow things to stack up:dohh: 
I'll keep checking back for more BFPs:happydance:
:kiss:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I got Gabe's crib together last night and put the bedding in. It's super super cute! Just have to paint the walls blue and his room is ready. I have a serious case of nesting today. I did 11 hours of scrubbing, sorting, purging, and installing baby gates, lmao. If anyone's house needs to be nested, you know where to find me!
 



Attached Files:







10277581_310047532484633_3717354899498660422_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngienDaniel

You didn't upset me Cupcake. Sorry if it came across like that. That's the only trouble with the written word... A person can't tell the emotion behind it. ha ha.. I was not upset(with you) though. I just feel that the doctors here are garbage and she made it plain to me this evening when she didn't bother to call me back and I had to hunt her down to have her tell me that she couldn't help me anymore. She has only given me two months of Clomid, two progesterone tests and an hcg test. I laughed my butt off. She didn't begin to help me. All this after being a patient of hers since December. She did even less than the Army doctors. I wasn't upset with you, I just can't believe the lies of these people. I guess me going on a tangent kind of felt like it was directed at you, but I promise it wasn't meant to be.. I just needed to cry about the injustice of no one being capable. I can even conceive very easily on my own but they can still supposedly do nothing. It's hard when your ttc battle is over because someone said they could help you and then after a dose of Clomid they change their story. I had already had 4 miscarriages when I had my consult with her and she assured me that she knew what to do to fix it... blah bah blah.. Now I have no doctor and another miscarriage.
Anywho, I have a new doctor appt for the 2nd of June at an infertility specialist in Olympia that takes Tricare standard. I was actually given his name and number from a very nice Nurse at an OB clinic in Tacoma. I told her my history and she said I needed this guy. Hope he is better than the rest.
I thought for a minute about taking the last Clomid pills I have this cycle, but I figure I should let the lining pills I am taking daily add up a little bit. We will still be trying this cycle, but with no pills. I will probably take the progesterone I have left after ovulation and next month my hubby will be gone so no more trying until July.
I hope everyone has a great cycle! 
Your baby's crib looks awesome, Brandi!
Good luck with your IUI Cupcake and I will be checking back in for your update Fluter. I am praying for all you ladies!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ok :) Just making sure....See I'm just a hag enough to ring her bell & call her out on lack of follow up, lying staff, etc....But I'm not in your shoes, so take care of business girl! How much longer til you guys leave?


I just woke up from a Thera-flu induced nap....It was wonderful, seem to be feeling a little bit less awful, except well....My BUTT hurts!!!! Dang Rocephin is some rough stuff!!!:blush:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, Love the bed and bedding!! You can come down to Mexico and clean and organize my house if you want!! LOL

I hope you get some real help from this Dr, Angie. I know what it feels liek to have incompetent Drs who lie and never follow up.

Cupcake, how are you feeling? Other than being sick.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm ok, been a long time since I took Clomid. Honestly not feeling too much other than being hot & dull headaches, its not too bad so far....at least from what I can distinguish from the crud....


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't have a problem complaining after the fact, but despite my words I am actually a pushover most of the time.. It really sucks. She gave me such hope that she could help me and she did nothing. Even all these months there was no tests... She didn't even look at my medical records.

I feel like she took my hope from me. Makes me sad.. I keep going back and forth from taking the last prescription of Clomid so I can see if extending my ovulation would help my lining, to just giving up.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, after fighting with myself I have decided to take the clomid because it is worth it to extend my ovulation. Growing a better egg and giving my lining more days to thicken is worth marking off my list. I might have crappy eggs. I know I have crappy lining. I know I got pregnant on 2-6 days, but growing one better egg and ovulating later is worth trying out. Plus, I have been having left side ovulation pain, and since I am pretty sure my left ovary is working this cycle, I might as well see if I can fix my trouble with extending my cycle. Marking crap off of a long list sucks really. I am taking SO many things!

Red Raspberry (capsules) about 980mg
Zinc 25mg
B6 50 mg
Calcium & Fiber supplement not sure mg
Vitamin C 150mg
Aspirin 81mg
Folic Acid 400mg
Regular Multivitamin
Pomegranate juice
Castor oil packs on my uterus area (with heating pad)
Staying active and not sitting long.

Last cycle my lining was a 6 with Clomid. Can't hurt anything but my heart to try again. One day at a time.. 

CD-5 and bring on the heartache..


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Angie. Fx this cycle brings you your keeper!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Probably not, but at least every cycle brings me answers. Honestly I can be happy with that for now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Angie! I think I did read that the castor oil packs are to be used during AF only somewhere... may want to check it out to be sure....


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> I just woke up from a Thera-flu induced nap....It was wonderful, seem to be feeling a little bit less awful, except well....My BUTT hurts!!!! Dang Rocephin is some rough stuff!!!:blush:

When I was in Boot Camp, they gave us all the rocephin shots, and then made us do tons of sit-ups and other butt exercises to minimize the pain. Of course, no one wants to do any of that when ill. Actually, I never want to do that when NOT ill. :winkwink: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Navy :) I can tell a little difference today, maybe I'll live after all! lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Cupcake I havent asked for Femera but will. Is it more expensive? Im just wondering why hes never mentioned it?
> I called my gyno for a second opinion and she said at my age she thought Clomid was fine but that it can thin your lining.
> Those of you having the headaches on Clomid, Ive found the Excedrin Migraine was the only thing that helped with those.

Sorry LL! Just saw your question.....My Ins. covers both so mine was like $10. If out of pocket then I think it does cost more, I seem to remember Flutter talking about the cost....


----------



## momsbaby

Looks like this cycle will be a bust. I'm in Arkansas for the next 5 days for my brother's high school graduation. I'm Oing this weekend and I'm staying at my moms. So no bedding for us unless we sneak off lol. But its ok if not this time maybe next. Everyone have a great weekend


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yesterday was my cd5 and I was still spotting so it was my last day of the oil packs. I really love those things! All these pills I am taking every day suck! I know that my hormones being regulated helps everyone around me, but I am not used to taking all these pills.
I was looking up Laparoscopy last night. I think that is what my new doctor will want to do. I really didn't want to have another surgery in my belly. I think he will want to remove the tube instead of blocking it off and check my other tube as well to make sure it is not hydro like the other. I am going to try to have any surgery done while my husband is gone so I don't have to worry about having sex and I don't have to worry about being in pain for a few weeks. Surgery makes me nervous now since both my tubes were blocked after my reversal. I sure hope I hit it off with this new doctor. I am getting all of my medical records together so I will have them ready. Even the ones from my blood clot so I have the information in front of them. I went into the medical records office in the Army hospital in December and filled out a request. He said they had to be mailed. I never got them, so I went back in March and filled out another request. He gave me my inpatient records and said he had to mail my outpatient. I am still waiting. I called him again yesterday and he said I could come in today and pick them up. So far it has taken me over 6 months to get my medical records.. We have about 2 1/2 months left here if God is willing. Never in my life have I been so excited to see the ending of something. This has been the hardest 18 months of my life! I am going to call my old doctor and ask if I can still come in today and get a medical records form sent to a hospital in West Virginia. I called her yesterday and she said yes but then the doctor dropped me. It is much easier for a clinic to get records than it is for you to get your own if you don't live in the state.
I have decided that when I go to my new doctor I am not going to ask for any fertility treatments. I am just going to ask for the tubal removal and blood work.. After that, I will try on our own until my hubby gets a new job. I also will be diligently saving money for IVF because there is a very big likelihood that is where I will be headed. I am actually seriously considering checking online to see which states mandate fertility coverage and if possible, choosing one of those states to live. The cost of IVF is one of the biggest reasons most people have to be childless. As each year passes that is one less baby I am able to have. Also one more decade of age I feel. I am 34 years old and feel like 45. This journey has changed me in ways that are not all good. Seems like I am always waiting.


----------



## anyhope

Angien

Tricare sucks. Unless you go outside the network and use prime. Forget standard. I was married to a marine which I do not recommend to any woman and we of course had tricare. If you stick with the pushing towards them and stay in standard they do experimental IVF at the navy hospital in San Diego there is a waiting list though. Granted IUI and other treatments are not covered under prime or standard but if you are talking surgery do not let a military doctor touch you. You are in Washington I am near Portland I do not know the fertility doctors around here but find out who works with tricare prime. 

The military life is hell in my opinion. The medical system is worse.


----------



## anyhope

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I got Gabe's crib together last night and put the bedding in. It's super super cute! Just have to paint the walls blue and his room is ready. I have a serious case of nesting today. I did 11 hours of scrubbing, sorting, purging, and installing baby gates, lmao. If anyone's house needs to be nested, you know where to find me!

Reading about the nesting made me laugh. I hope I am in the same nesting boat too this year. It is hilarious how we nest and prepare for their arrival.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Anyhope: Tricare is HORRID!
I have Standard right now since I HATE Madigan Army hospital and would NEVER let them do IVF on me, I don't care if it's only 6000$ dollars. I would rather not have a baby than to use them.
Thank God my hubby is on his way out of the Army. Just a few months and we will be gone from here. Him joining the Army is the worst thing EVER! I had this picture of military life filled with honor and pride and I was dead wrong. It is filled with sluts, liars and drunks.. I can't wait to get my family out of here. I can't imagine raising any babies here. If you are religious the military life is NOT for you...I want the country life and that is where we are headed. God-willing, Montana will be our temporary home and then one of the middle states.. Hopefully North Dakota.. Maybe even stay in Montana... My hubby as had about 6 offers during the last two months from BNSF Railway but the stupid Army won't allow him to go to the interviews which are always in the state the job is being offered in.. He got offered a job for ATT in North Carolina but again, no interview allowed.. He has begun his ACAP paperwork already and had his initial visit today so thank God it is underway. We are counting the days until this particular experience is over and thank God I now know to try everything in my power to get my boy to make his career somewhere else.
I am going to a civilian doctor. I wouldn't let one of those queers at the military hospital work on my husband's ex... and I despise her. I don't care if my infertility never gets fixed, I will never go back to that hospital for a pregnancy related issue. EVER. I went in for blood in my stools and they diagnosed me as having appendicitis. They are idiots of the highest order..


----------



## AngienDaniel

This Clomid has my boobies achey.. This is a new symptom for me. My boobs are tingly and feel like they are filling up. CD-6 for me and second day of Clomid. Also, my right side has taken over today with ovary pain.. I also still have to pee a lot. Every hour or so. Seems to be a consistent symptom for me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Took my last Clomid last night. No headache so far today. No other symptoms either except for an occasional ovary twinge & loads of creamy cm. Still feeling like poo, maybe a tiny bit better. My hip still hurts.... Ugh, ready to be well!!! scan on Tues hoping for a lot of big follies!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

MMC with the thoughts it may have been ectopic as my betas never were very high at 4 weeks they were only 68 and today were at 34. Gonna wait out the mend of my broken heart and see how DH feels about trying again after my 2 month hiatus.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Momma, I am so sorry.

I take the last dose of Clomid tonight. :happydance: I hope the symptoms go away too. Last night, I had hot flashes all night. The headache has disappeared, thank God! Bloating started yesterday, but not that bad. We are BDing every other day and I will start OPKs on Tuesday. I usually O on CD13 with Clomid, but have Oed as late as CD17 with Clomid. I am hoping that I O between CD13 and 15.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Momma :( hugs to you...

Glavan glad your HA is gone. :)


----------



## anyhope

AngienDaniel said:


> Anyhope: Tricare is HORRID!
> I have Standard right now since I HATE Madigan Army hospital and would NEVER let them do IVF on me, I don't care if it's only 6000$ dollars. I would rather not have a baby than to use them.
> Thank God my hubby is on his way out of the Army. Just a few months and we will be gone from here. Him joining the Army is the worst thing EVER! I had this picture of military life filled with honor and pride and I was dead wrong. It is filled with sluts, liars and drunks.. I can't wait to get my family out of here. I can't imagine raising any babies here. If you are religious the military life is NOT for you...I want the country life and that is where we are headed. God-willing, Montana will be our temporary home and then one of the middle states.. Hopefully North Dakota.. Maybe even stay in Montana... My hubby as had about 6 offers during the last two months from BNSF Railway but the stupid Army won't allow him to go to the interviews which are always in the state the job is being offered in.. He got offered a job for ATT in North Carolina but again, no interview allowed.. He has begun his ACAP paperwork already and had his initial visit today so thank God it is underway. We are counting the days until this particular experience is over and thank God I now know to try everything in my power to get my boy to make his career somewhere else.
> I am going to a civilian doctor. I wouldn't let one of those queers at the military hospital work on my husband's ex... and I despise her. I don't care if my infertility never gets fixed, I will never go back to that hospital for a pregnancy related issue. EVER. I went in for blood in my stools and they diagnosed me as having appendicitis. They are idiots of the highest order..

You took the words right out of my mouth regarding my entire opinion of the military. I agree with you as have many examples I too can think of. I would not let them do IVF on me that was certain.


----------



## anyhope

Momma I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

So sorry MommaB:nope::cry::cry: I'll be praying for you and hubby:hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry Momma :cry: :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

So very sorry Momma!

Glad your symptoms are gone Cupcake!

Galvan, sounds like you got the symptoms for all of us. I only have to pee a lot. No bloating, no cramps, just a little bit of ovary pain.. I am a little warmer at night but nothing too bad. Today will be my 4th pill. I think my dominant side is my right since I felt it every time I woke up last night. Not too worried though since I need the extra time to get my hormones evened out. Gonna finish out this Clomid even though it will be my right side to ovulate I think.. 
I know I feel SO much better since I have been taking these vitamins. I think I am going to stop the tea leaf after ovulation, but I am gonna take the rest all month. I have not been short-tempered, no emotional outbursts, no crying at the drop of a dime... Plus, I have my MOJO back... I had lost my drive for some reason. I guess it was just the worry and stress, but I finally have my desire back, thank God.

Anyhope: I feel that people have this romanticized idea of the military life.. I know I did. It is the opposite from anything I ever imagined. Maybe it's because I am older and I have nothing in common with 18 year old kids?? I learned my lesson quick! : )


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also Fluter! I am still praying for you!!


----------



## cj72

Momma, so sorry for you and DH.


----------



## fluterby429

I wrote a big post earlier but it didn't show. 

Good luck to all the clomid takin ladies. 

Angie the military life is a unique one for sure. It's def. not for everybody and there are def some strange characters. 

Got home Friday night from my son's 8th grade Chicago trip. It was exhausting but fun and cold! It was a welcome distraction from the 2ww. I tested yesterday to see if the trigger was gone and there was faintest of line there. I don't feel very hopeful. I think I will officially stop TTC after this. I feel I've spent so much time and money on this with nothing to show for it. I think after 4 years and nothing it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh and I forgot that I was supposed to have my blood draw for progesterone check yesterday. Oops I guess I'll go tomorrow


----------



## stickybean4

Dont give up Flutter. It will happen when you least expect it. I had my surgery march 07 and finally got my sticky bfp May 2011. Just over four years and when we officially gave up ttc.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you. I have nothing except a chemical that because it was so short lived I feel like it wasn't real. I know that sounds odd.


----------



## fluterby429

There is the faintest line on a Walmart test this afternoon. Idk if it's my trigger. I tested for the trigger 2 days ago and it was almost gone it had a squinter of a line and that's what I have now. I'm trying not to my hopes up but it's hard. Last time my trigger was def out by now. I'm 9 dpiui and 11 days past trigger


----------



## ~Brandy~

Walmarts for me took much longer to appear than my frer Fx for you


----------



## fluterby429

I have two FRER's


----------



## Jenafyr4

FX for you Flutter, BTW you look amazing... hope all you ladies are doing good

AFM, things are good. My daughter is having her baby shower next week.... so excited... Shes due a week after my youngest sons birthday. Since she lives so far I'm hoping to make the birth.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Jen! Sounds like a super exciting time for you


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jenafyr4 said:


> FX for you Flutter, BTW you look amazing... hope all you ladies are doing good
> 
> AFM, things are good. My daughter is having her baby shower next week.... so excited... Shes due a week after my youngest sons birthday. Since she lives so far I'm hoping to make the birth.

My dd is due with my first grandson in 3 days! I can't wait


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter~I'm crossing everything I can for your line to get darker!!! 

Congrats on the new additions to your families coming soon Brandy & Jen!!!

Getting excited to have my follie scan tomorrow! :happydance:Kinda worried about response since I have had little going on in there, at least that I can feel anyways:shrug: I'm hoping for at least 2-3 good ones! Feeling some better today, so I'm thinking maybe I won't need more antibiotics for this URI. Dh was sniffling this morning, but I made him take some allergy meds & he says he feels better. Sick or not I done told him his sperm will be needed later this week, so he may just have to suck it up! He laughs at me & promises they will be raring to go! Hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck on your scan Cupcake


----------



## anyhope

I need help. I do not know how to upload my chart or charts for that matter. I have 28-32 day cycles usually averaging at 30 days. I know when I O because I have tracked for years. This month we did use the Happy Face OPK and on day 14 got the blazing two lines and smiling face with all the typical CM and today 8dpo I got a happy face again. I just wanted to pee on anything with lines I am getting impatient. I tested after the original happy face the following day and saw the negative and blue blue fading away which ensured that I was Oing. I have very normal cycles this would throw my cycle into a 40 day cycle and I just had my ultra sound less than a month ago. No PCOS and I have been tested for it many times my ovaries are normal size with normal follies and I have a great FSH. What the heck is going on I mean we BD on all the days and all this weekend and can again tonight but the OPK looks just as dark as day cd14 and I am on cd22 now. :::scared:::


----------



## anyhope

I did test after cd14 and saw the normal negative again in case I did not say that correctly. I am like freaking out does this mean the OPK is broken.


----------



## anyhope

I took two htps both negative but I did another OPK and blazing two lines just like cd14 with another happy face. I feel like I am cramping not Oing and I am moody like my period is coming. What does this mean I can not O twice this far apart.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Anyhope- Either you geared up to O, but didn't with the 1st +, or it could be that you are picking up a secondary surge that some people get before af arrives.....Just my guess tho.....:)


----------



## anyhope

Oh there is another surge before AF I did not know that. I am cramping like crazy and feel not in the mood as I usually do when I O but who knows. All my positives look just as dark from the first time to these two I took today. My CM is really acidic right now and sticky not watery like it was with the original positive nor was it all weekend I checked a few times. Maybe it is the surge before AF you talk about.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, can't wait for an update on your testing:happydance: soooo hoping it's your long awaiting BFP:happydance:

Anyhope, our bodies are so crazy and complicated!!! Sorry I'm no help:hugs:

Cupcake, praying for a successful IUI this cycle:thumbup:

Congrats on the grandbabies coming up:flower:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am praying you get your positive AND a Keeper too!

Anyhope: I never test with opks after my first surge goes away cause I know it would drive me batty..

Cupcake, good luck with your IUI!

Also, everyone good luck with their grandbabies! I can't wait to be a Grandmother one day! Since my oldest is 15, I hope it's a little ways away... : )

I am on my last day of Clomid. I can't wait until this cycle is over and I can go to my new doctor. Since I will be trying this cycle, I won't really be able to do anything until after the 10th or so if my period doesn't show before then.
Both my ovaries hurt, but they usually do.. I picked up my medical records this morning but I still have this past miscarriage to get the records for. I keep hoping this doctor will at least run some blood work... I will start opks around Wednesday which is my regular positive day, but I am praying the Clomid helps me ovulate a few days later. I am hoping I get until about cd16 which would be a first for me. I fully expect this cycle to be crazy since I am on so many 'natural' vitamins.. Time is going by slowly..


----------



## fluterby429

This is my $ tree test from tonight. I swear I see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrstruth

fluterby429 said:


> This is my $ tree test from tonight. I swear I see it

I see it as well Hun, fingers crossed


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it too!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I see it too Fluter! I can't wait till tomorrows test!


----------



## anyhope

Can anyone check out my charts and give me an idea as to what they think. It is way too early for the OPK to go positive because of AF she is days away. The things were blazing and smiling I took two hours apart and still blazing. My US was two weeks ago PCOS would have been detected. I have used these smiling face monitors and pols for eight years. This has me definitely confused. 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/443232


----------



## anyhope

OPK not pols my auto correct did that


----------



## anyhope

fluterby429 said:


> This is my $ tree test from tonight. I swear I see it

I see it !!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-I see it too! How does it look compared to the other tests? Hope its darker!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

anyhope said:


> Can anyone check out my charts and give me an idea as to what they think. It is way too early for the OPK to go positive because of AF she is days away. The things were blazing and smiling I took two hours apart and still blazing. My US was two weeks ago PCOS would have been detected. I have used these smiling face monitors and pols for eight years. This has me definitely confused.
> 
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/443232

 Unfortunately with no temps to verify O, there isn't much I can say about your chart...I would say to keep testing with Opks & go from there. It's not unusual to have a wacky cycle every now & then. Hope you get some clarity soon :)


----------



## fluterby429

I think I have line eye or line envy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## fluterby429

This one is enhanced
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it in the first photo if I tilt my laptop screen


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Inverted it for you, fluter
 



Attached Files:







fluter.PNG
File size: 148.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcakestoy

I don't see it on the FRER,
but I did see pink on the cheapie. Fx'd for you....How many dpiui are you?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm 10dpiui. 13 dpt. The line is there. I'm not totally insane because my hubs sees it but still so faint. Idk what to think. I've opened the test so the lines are out of place in this one. If you don't see it I totally understand lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I put an inverted one on the last page and marked where I see the line. I do see it


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Brandi!!! I see it like that too but y'all know I'm looking HARD lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't even have to look hard or open it on that last photo to see it and I'm on my phone at the moment.

My FRER started off VERY VERY light too


----------



## anyhope

I see it from my phone but see it is very light. 

I have a feeling the first response are not as first in responding as assumed.


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake thank you for looking at my chart. Against my financial instincts I am going to buy more opks today. I am really confused now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This was my first FRER
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1491077607933.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - KMFX for you! I saw a faint line in the FRER, so I'm hoping it gets darker for you. :)


----------



## anyhope

I went and bought the basic test strip opks and the test line made the control line look half as light. My test lines are blazing and getting darker.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi IRL mine is just hair lighter than yours. If it is darker tomorrow I'm going to call it official. I'm too scared to at this point. I do have a faint + on a $ store test with FMU but a negative on a $ store with SMU.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am a line Queen and I am telling you that line is MOST DEFINITELY there. I saw my line when I had a number of 6 on a WalMart cheapie and we all know how hard those are to see! 
I am so excited for you Fluter! I pray this is your Keeper! I would go to doctor or make up something and go to ER for numbers.. Well, if time and your insurance allows for it anyway.. that's just me though. I am not very patient.

I am cd10 today! YAYAY!! I normally would start opks tomorrow since that was my surge day.. I am nervous about what I might have done to my cycle. To late now though. The Clomid hasn't really kicked in yet so I can't really tell which side I am o'ing from, but I am gonna assume the right side. I will still be trying but not like I would if I knew it was my left.. My husband will be going out of town for a month around the 6th or the 9th of June.. That will give me more pill time. It would be nice if you could see the difference the vitamins make. I wish I could know if it was making a difference. All the pomegranate juice and tea leaf and b6...

Good luck with your IUI this weekend, Cupcake.. I expect my ovulation to be around Sunday or Monday.. I will start testing on Thursday so I can give 3 days for the opks..
It's weird how I don't really care about whether this cycle works or not. I mean, it would be nice if it did, but I am not trying to put myself out there like last month. I am praying for a Laparoscopy to check my parts.. Would you ladies that pray, pray that the doctor I see on the 2nd will do that for me? I could sure use a little help..
Anyhope, I don't know the first thing about charting. I am too impatient to wait for the results.. I hope you get it straightened out!

Fluter, I can't even tell you how excited I am for you! I will be checking back tomorrow for your next test!


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, I see it!!!!!! Just test again tommorrow and see what happens!!!!! Good luck!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

I will go for betas on Friday. I had my progesterone tested yesterday (two days late because of the Chicago trip) I'm hoping to get the number back today. This time last cycle I was spotting. 

Cupcake FX'd for your IUI 

Angie I hope you O from your good side and you get your keeper. I feel you will be blessed someday :)


----------



## anyhope

I took a blue due digital store brand. The picture does not show correctly. It said not pregnant but I tore the test apart to look at the lines. The pee stick was still wet and I am pretty sure I see a very light blue line. 

Do evap lines have color? This has blue color to it but is light.


----------



## fluterby429

Evaps don't have color. And digi tests are way less sensitive. Get a pink dye test. So exciting. 

Jonnanne good to see you in here


----------



## anyhope

Anyone know how to post a picture I see two blue lines.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Woohoo Fluter:happydance: hoping this is FINALLY IT for you:hugs: :happydance: super exciting!!!

Anyhope, very crazy stuff with the opks...if you've definitely ruled out PCOS, then it certainly could be a BFP...we've had gals here with BFPs that started with +opks near AF time:happydance: Hope you're getting an early bfp:hugs:


----------



## anyhope

I am still hoping for the best. I deff see two blue lines on my hpt test after I tore it apart. I have a picture showing them plain as day. I have zero idea how to upload a photo.


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so excited for you Fluter, I can definitely see the faint line


----------



## Superstoked

Fluter!!! :) Fingers crossed!! 

Afm, oh gave his semen sample and my HSG is booked for the 29th at 2pm. Today is day one of my cycle, I will be going to get blood work done tomorrow,as my doctor requested me to get blood work done on day 2 and 21 of this cycle! I will keep you posted! 

I certainly feel like there some new babies in our future! :) How exciting!


----------



## anyhope




----------



## anyhope

Yes my hands are holding the urine


----------



## Mrstruth

Any hope I do see the two lines. Also try pink dye test as well. But I see the lines


----------



## anyhope

Until I hear it from my dr and blood work I am going to try not getting excited. I am almost wanting to jump up and down but keep telling myself hold on there wait for the numbers. Just wait for the numbers


----------



## cupcakestoy

Digits always have 2 lines when taken apart....sorry seems like I'm the nay sayer today LoL try a FRER. Fxd for you!!
Flutter I can't wait to inspect your tests on my PC. Apparently my cell sucks LoL praying for your bfp!!!


----------



## anyhope

I will try the pink dye tomorrow morning. Eak


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Anyhope, I definitely see 2 lines as well:) My ONLY hesitancy is hearing of SO many women getting false positives with blue dye tests:( Anyway you can get your hands on pink dye? I very rarely POAS, so not sure which stores sell the pink dye...I've heard Dollar Tree, Walgreens and Walmart...maybe someone here can chime in on a cheapie pink dye from one of those locations :) I know FRERs are pricey. Hoping the very best for you:happydance:


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake they always have two blue lines?


----------



## Navygrrl

Digital pregnancy tests always have two lines.

ETA: Clearblue digital with pregnancy weeks indicator can have 3 lines and still be not pregnant.


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake you are right about the two lines. Oh well maybe this is not my month.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yes sorry, but they do. I have took them apart to see for myself....had 2 lines, but was for sure bfn :(


----------



## anyhope

Yeah the dollar store pink dye test was negative too. Still blazing positive OPKs and if anything AF is not to show until next Wednesday at minimum. I hate all of this I wish ever day I could go back and do IVF.


----------



## anyhope

I tried to upload my OPKs they are not even matching the control they are just dark as ever. This is confusing but a blood test tomorrow will clear it all up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## fluterby429

Anyhope FX'd for you!!!


----------



## anyhope

Thx Flutter. This month will be yours I can tell !!!


----------



## anyhope

I even told dh about the two lines he was excited. Now I have to say oh never mind that test is the opposite of every other test out there. I was mistaken.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

fluterby429 said:


> Brandi IRL mine is just hair lighter than yours. If it is darker tomorrow I'm going to call it official. I'm too scared to at this point. I do have a faint + on a $ store test with FMU but a negative on a $ store with SMU.

With that test, my levels were 16, so very very early. We know how that test turned out, lol.

Fingers are crossed that it's darker for you tomorrow!!!



anyhope said:


> I took a blue due digital store brand. The picture does not show correctly. It said not pregnant but I tore the test apart to look at the lines. The pee stick was still wet and I am pretty sure I see a very light blue line.
> 
> Do evap lines have color? This has blue color to it but is light.

I have had an evap line with colour before, however, as cupcakes mentioned, digitals ALWAYS have two lines.



cupcakestoy said:


> Digits always have 2 lines when taken apart....sorry seems like I'm the nay sayer today LoL try a FRER. Fxd for you!!
> Flutter I can't wait to inspect your tests on my PC. Apparently my cell sucks LoL praying for your bfp!!!

Was just going to say that...



anyhope said:


> I tried to upload my OPKs they are not even matching the control they are just dark as ever. This is confusing but a blood test tomorrow will clear it all up. Thank you for your help.

I had blazing positive OPKs right before my AF post-reversal showed up but wasn't pregnant at the time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anyhope yes digital always have 2 lines when taken apart. I would get a first response non digital to start with. Fx for you. 

Flutter I see the lines. Fx for you


----------



## anyhope

I will have to wait and see what happens. I did buy the rite aid store brand digital and called the hotline to find out. I read on pos.com about the digitals and saw the examples the blood test will clear up my wondering.


----------



## anyhope

After they changed the first responses in 2007 I never had great luck. I can not remember which brand I used with my second son but I remember having to use a different kind and it worked a few days earlier for me. I stood there in the isle staring at all the brands I loved the old First Response in the clear pee stick case It would pick up my positive at 8dpo it was amazing. I remember getting the blazing OPKs with both my sons days before a positive hpt. I have been an obsessed POSer since 2005 haha Instead I am going to stock up on dollar store cheepies and keep it at that. I believe I have spent too much on the expensive ones.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter!!!! I think I see it on the last 1 on my PC!!!!! Honestly I'm starting to think I need an eye exam :/ Heading out to my scan appt! Wish me luck!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## anyhope

Interesting reading

https://poasaholic.blogspot.com/2009/04/true-secret-to-digital-pregnancy-tests.html?m=1


----------



## anyhope

Good luck cupcake hope they see good things


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, I still come on here from time to time. Obviously we are not trying anymore. Hubby had a vascectomy in March 2012 and March of last year I had a hysterectomy. After all we went through trying to have Addisyn, I like to try and help and encourage other women who are struggling. I have been on this forum since 2008. It's kind of hard to just stop. You girls are like family!  
I can't wait to see your test tomorrow!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies, just a HUGE heads up (Brandy, take head cuz she seems to be going after twins)...

There's a woman on Facebook named Lisa Craver, has multiple profiles of the same name, and whose real name is Lisa Brown. She's trolling through TR groups claiming pregnancy. It's apparently her 4th since last March, and she always loses them. She's stealing people belly photos, ultrasound photos, and now is claiming she's 7w5d pregnant with twins, but due in February (do the math). When she was called out, she claims her husband asked her to take the photos down so it doesn't cause her stress. She printed ultrasound photos from the ultrasound and took a picture of herself holding them, but the photos she's holding are NOT the same as the twin ultrasound she posted on the group. In fact, do a Google search for the photo and it's one of the first to pop up. She's RUNNING several TTC After TR groups (TTC after TR our little miracles is the current one) and she speaks to women who are struggling to become pregnant after their TR and steals their struggle stories and passes them off as her own. She's been doing this for the last year or so, from what I've been told. She apparently went from a positive OPK to a 3+ pregnancy test in two days. Nothing adds up...just wanted to give you ladies a heads up!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Double Post


----------



## AngienDaniel

Good luck Cupcake!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

It amazes me that people would WANT to lie about the horror of miscarriage. When sperm meets egg life is created and it doesn't matter whether or not that lasts for 2 minutes or 100 years, creation is from the beginning of knowledge. Actually for some it is from the beginning of hope... To lie about something so heartbreaking shows a mental disorder and a very strong need for pity. Shame on her for taking people's deepest pain and mocking it with lies.
People's is CRAZY sometimes...

Thanks Fluter for the well-wishes. I can use them! 
Friday is so far away... I hate waiting! ha ha.. Too many days until you go to the doctor.. I have to wait for everything.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Got a good report today!!!! On Rt-2.4 & 2.1, Lt-1.8 & 1.3 Lining is good at 8!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: He said that follies will continue to grow until Ovualtion at 1-3mm/day, so the 1.3 "MIGHT" be viable too! Gave me a shot of Decadron to help with URI, but said it can help with follie maturation, as well as IUI success. Also said Novarel will help with ripening too, so we have 3 possibly 4 (fx'd) to work with. Will keep with our plan, trigger early in the morning with IUI Thursday around 5pm :headspin::headspin::headspin: Excited but man my butt is sore.....again :/


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Cupcake. That's awesome!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter! I was hoping to meet your big number, but figure since I didn't do injects I would be happy with 2 big ones! lol Got my wish plus some, so I'm hopeful:thumbup: Trying to not get TOO hopeful tho, just in case it doesn't work.....


----------



## fluterby429

Yeah 3-4 follies is plenty! I was scared when they said 5!! Lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

I would have been too! But I would have have went ahead with it too :) figure we'd do good to hit any, let alone all of the lol


----------



## cj72

Great #s ladies!!!


----------



## stmom26

Well I'm on CD2 called the Dr and setup the HSG test it will be on the 29th.... I'm just so ready for that to be over with. I'm full I dread, I'm trying to stay positive but in the back of my mind I keep thinking "what if I'm not able to have anymore babies" I think I will be ok either way I just want to know something like NOW. 

FX'd for you Flutter


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake - I'm so excited for you! I just feel like this is your month. :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter OMG!! I see the line! Fx it gets darker!!!

Anyhope, I hate to be the bad one, but all digis have 2 lines. You should never open a digi to see because you will always see 2 lines. I don't remember where I researched this, it has been so long. Google it though so you can get a better explanation. Fx you get a Pregnant on your next digi.

I was going to start OPKs, but I got off work too late. So I will start tomorrow. So far no EWCM or anything.

Cupcake, fx for a great IUI with great count!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So Lisa Craver is at it again
Geez. She has been reported to the cops so many times. A few TR sisters and Made our pages private because she was stealing pics and stuff. She stole a pic last year from the baby center site. She will friend request you so don't accept her and make your info and page private so she can't get your info.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Robin! Praying all goes well for you!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Navy & Galvan! Trying to suppress my hope & keep telling myself lots of great cycles have crashed & burned. But I do feel like everything is falling into place & pray its in God's will that this is our time! I gave my trigger just a little bit ago. Wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be, just gave myself a little pep talk & sucked it up! Now we wait....To those who did the trigger, how was actual Ovulation compared to normal or while on clomid/femara?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck stmom!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

GalvanBaby said:


> So Lisa Craver is at it again
> Geez. She has been reported to the cops so many times. A few TR sisters and Made our pages private because she was stealing pics and stuff. She stole a pic last year from the baby center site. She will friend request you so don't accept her and make your info and page private so she can't get your info.

I only JUST heard about her in the last few days off a Facebook group I'm in. I guess her other admins booted her and the page shut down so she started a new one, then started sending women messages about their babies being ugly and had the women who believe her fake story send PMs to other women calling them evil and other names. I posted about it here yesterday, cuz she's going after twins and twin ultrasounds now. Crazy what some women will do for attention.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mom caught this picture over the weekend, lol.
 



Attached Files:







10173658_311754312313955_5936438072651626654_n.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcakestoy

Cute pic Brandi!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Cute pic Brandi

My tests were due to the trigger. Didn't get any darker. Actually looks lighter maybe. I'm very sad. This has been a long road for me and I think I'm at the end of that road


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh no Flutter! So sad to hear this....hugs sweetie


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake great news on those sizes! 

Flutter oh no hun.Hugs.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, your post made me cry. I am so sad that your tests were from the trigger. I figured a trigger shot was out of your system in a week or so..

I am gonna be taking a break for a few months. My right side kept me up all night last night so I know that it is my bad side that will ovulate this cycle again. Only time my left side ovulates anymore is when I took the Clomid days 2-6 and I don't feel like that is conducive to me having healthier eggs.. My husband is leaving soon and since I am out this cycle and next cycle, I figure I can take a much needed 'forced' break. I got the new doc appt. coming up and getting our house ready for moving while my husband is gone. Besides I had a dream last night that me and the hubby were at the start of the IVF process and a girl I know walked up and told me to wait on the Lord and to stop being in such a hurry, so that is exactly what I am going to do.. I will post what happens at my upcoming doctor appt, if anything...
I will also check in from time to time on everyone.
Cupcake, I pray your IUI works! So much!
I hope when I come back there are so many bfps!!
Brandy, I am waiting on your next bfp! :D
God bless! Be back for my doctor appt and then again in a few months! 

Fluter, I am praying for you... Sending you a big hug!


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, :hugs: 
Cupcake, great news! 
Angie, :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter:cry: the fact that there's still a line...almost sounds hopeful?! I can't remember how long before my trigger was gone...thinking by day9 but I would have to look back at old posts...what day are you again? 

Angie, sorry to hear that this cycle is a bust for you:cry: Taking a break is not always a bad thing:hugs: you're still one of the young chics around here:haha: you've still got time:thumbup: enjoy the time with hubby before he leaves..and keep taking your supplements:thumbup: certainly won't hurt AND it's been said that it takes 3 mo. for supplements to have their full effect:hugs:

Fx'd for your bfp this cycle, Cupcake:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

stmom26 said:


> Well I'm on CD2 called the Dr and setup the HSG test it will be on the 29th.... I'm just so ready for that to be over with. I'm full I dread, I'm trying to stay positive but in the back of my mind I keep thinking "what if I'm not able to have anymore babies" I think I will be ok either way I just want to know something like NOW.
> 
> FX'd for you Flutter

Stmom, have you had an HSG before? If not, BE SURE to take some painkillers before the procedure. I was told 2 advil...45 min. before procedure. HOWEVER, I took 1 oxycodeine instead (leftover from my tr surgery) and didn't feel a thing!:haha: Hope it give those tubes a good cleaning and you get your bfp:hugs:


----------



## LLawson

Hi Ladies! So much excitement on here. Our racing season has started so Ive been busy and cant post as much as I would like but I do check in and read as often as I can.
AFM, Im on cycle day 17. No positive LH yet? :( Testing twice a day. The lines are getting darker but not quite there yet.
Good Luck everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. It's 13dpt and 11dpiui. I got a bfn with 3mu on a Walmart .88 but there is still a faint line on frer


----------



## fluterby429

Again hard to see in pic. I think the glare from the plastic doesn't help. But that's this mornings. I figure it should've gotten darker not stay the same
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter I think I can actually see it more clearly? Can you do a pic with all in one for comparison? My Dr. says trigger can stay for 14 days ugh


----------



## Navygrrl

Also, hcg can take 48-72 hours to double, so that may be why you haven't seen progression yet. Still KMFX for you!


----------



## fluterby429

I know that's why it freaks me out but MOST people it is out 7-10 days. The half life should only make it 4hcg by day 9. Here's a pic of them on a row. Top is yesterday morning, middle is 3pm yesterday (darkest very easy to see when you look at the test) and the last is 3 am (I woke up and had to pee so bad I couldn't wait until 6:15 wake up time)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## fluterby429

Maybe better view idk

Sorry to bother y'all with these do much
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Navygrrl

Um, the bottom one looks darker to me on the second set of pics. I'm terrible at this though. The line is definitely there, though.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Navy. My hubs thinks it looks darker than yesterday mornings too. He bought me 2 more so I have 3 frer, 2 $tree and a Walmart. I decided I'm sticking to frer. However had the Walmart picked it up today I wouldn't be so bummed yet. Yesterday's dollar tree had super super faint lines but they were there


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm with Navy & your dh. Bottom is darker & I suck at lines too but I can tell. Fxd still!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

My trigger was 10,000 units & according to Dr. Google LoL has half life of 24 hrs, so it should be gone in like 12-13 days....but I've found anywhere from 7days to 14 days.....I think im just going to wait til 15-16 dpiui & if no AF test then....


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> My trigger was 10,000 units & according to Dr. Google LoL has half life of 24 hrs, so it should be gone in like 12-13 days....but I've found anywhere from 7days to 14 days.....I think im just going to wait til 15-16 dpiui & if no AF test then....

I tested my 10,000 trigger out and it took 5 days. I was surprised it was so fast. 

Fx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flutter looking good to me! I can see the line just fine. With mine I didn't notice much color darkening except every other day. Fx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! I just don't want to line judge & worry about it, I figure if its a bfp then it af will be late....Hoping for less stress lol Not even got any tests left in the house so no temptation :) Either way we should know by June 7th or 8th if its worked, The kids & I are going on a mini get away to Gatlinburg on the 9th, so either bfp or bfn, at least I have somethng to look forward to:winkwink:


----------



## Navygrrl

My trigger shot was stupid - the darn thing was gone in like 4 days, LOL.

I feel guilty. I don't keep HPTs in the house because trying to see lines was making me crazy; however, I want all of you to keep posting your HPTS so I can line spot! :muaha:


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake use me as an example of what NOT to do. I highly suggest if you decide to test out trigger you use the EXACT same brand from start to finish. I'm driving myself batshit crazy! The middle test is by far the darkest IRL. They don't picture well. I do think the last one is darker thanks the first. Sigh...oh tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow you are sooo far away


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- I wouldn't wish your limbo on anyone lol I'll just wait it out, unless I freak out at last minute, which I don't think will happen. Honestly I'm afraid it won't work & I drather be disappointed by af than to see 1 lonely line......But then again I'm afraid it will work....Geez I'm a basket case & haven't even been inseminated yet:wacko::wacko::wacko::dohh:


----------



## stmom26

FaithHopeLove said:


> stmom26 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm on CD2 called the Dr and setup the HSG test it will be on the 29th.... I'm just so ready for that to be over with. I'm full I dread, I'm trying to stay positive but in the back of my mind I keep thinking "what if I'm not able to have anymore babies" I think I will be ok either way I just want to know something like NOW.
> 
> FX'd for you Flutter
> 
> Stmom, have you had an HSG before? If not, BE SURE to take some painkillers before the procedure. I was told 2 advil...45 min. before procedure. HOWEVER, I took 1 oxycodeine instead (leftover from my tr surgery) and didn't feel a thing!:haha: Hope it give those tubes a good cleaning and you get your bfp:hugs:Click to expand...

This is the first time Faith it's been 2 yrs since my TR so I'm praying it's all clear then next cycle I'll be in Clomid.


----------



## fluterby429

My test tonight is negative


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Flutter! I hate this!!!! Hugs my friend


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Fluter, your post made me cry. I am so sad that your tests were from the trigger. I figured a trigger shot was out of your system in a week or so..
> 
> I am gonna be taking a break for a few months. My right side kept me up all night last night so I know that it is my bad side that will ovulate this cycle again. Only time my left side ovulates anymore is when I took the Clomid days 2-6 and I don't feel like that is conducive to me having healthier eggs.. My husband is leaving soon and since I am out this cycle and next cycle, I figure I can take a much needed 'forced' break. I got the new doc appt. coming up and getting our house ready for moving while my husband is gone. Besides I had a dream last night that me and the hubby were at the start of the IVF process and a girl I know walked up and told me to wait on the Lord and to stop being in such a hurry, so that is exactly what I am going to do.. I will post what happens at my upcoming doctor appt, if anything...
> I will also check in from time to time on everyone.
> Cupcake, I pray your IUI works! So much!
> I hope when I come back there are so many bfps!!
> Brandy, I am waiting on your next bfp! :D
> God bless! Be back for my doctor appt and then again in a few months!
> 
> Fluter, I am praying for you... Sending you a big hug!

Angie-Hope you do well with your break, Take time to love yourself :) I hope your new Dr. is "the one" lol As far as only O-ing on one side with Clomid, when we got our bfp I had felt O pains on my left & was shocked to find that I was actually pregnant from my short tube on the right, so don't count your other side out just yet :) 



LLawson said:


> Hi Ladies! So much excitement on here. Our racing season has started so Ive been busy and cant post as much as I would like but I do check in and read as often as I can.
> AFM, Im on cycle day 17. No positive LH yet? :( Testing twice a day. The lines are getting darker but not quite there yet.
> Good Luck everyone!

Good luck LL! Are you doing Clomid again or Femara this time?

Flutter-Have you decided not to do IVF, as you had planned? I hope you get your Miracle after trying for so long!


AFM-Well today is IUI day!!!:happydance::happydance: Got a little worried last night, when I started getting crampy that I would O during the night, but apparently after 12-15 hrs post trigger cramps are normal & are a sign of Ovary stimulation & follie growth :) Still crampy this morning, mainly on the left, even tho the larger follies are on the right? Oh well, excited to get this day done:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Cupcake Fx!


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Fluter!
Cupcake, good luck with the iui. I was on Clomid this cycle. Im going to ask him about the Femara but first I think Im going to go a few cycles with nothing since Ive been on the Clomid so long. My last few O's were not as intense as normal so I want to get that out of my system and see what the O pains are like again with no meds before going on to something else.


----------



## fluterby429

I've decided against the IVF. I just don't know that my heart could take another deviating blow like that and I don't think I could be away from my kids that long. I would miss them too much. I'd have to go to MX because that's the only way I could afford it. Part of me is irritated bc I never wanted to do IUI. I wanted IVF. We spent well over $5,000 that we could've had saved for IVF. A fellow TR sister said that her doctor is doing IVF trial but she's in TX. I asked her to pass along the info just incase. I'm so sad. I don't know what else to say. Just LEARN FROM ME IUI LADIES


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Fluter so sorry hun! 

Cupcake OOOH FX for you so excited. 

Afm, I have been try to get DH to DTD for 2 days now and it was starting to piss me off as he never refuses to DTD ever. He finally broke down and said he was saving them up to make our next baby! Cutest thing ever. But I still raped him! lmao


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake with you being a nurse, do you know if you can get Synvisc One injections while pregnant? I started getting them at the end of 2012 and its been a miracle to my knee. They have approved both this time so on June 11 I go to get them both done. This last one lasted me 10 months (the normal is 6 months). Im just wondering if I ever do get pregnant if I will still be able to get those or have to wait? Ive been able to avoid many surgeries with this working so I would like to continue and hope it keeps working. Its Synvisc One not the regular Synvisc. I dont know what the difference is but I had 3 sets of the regular (3 shots each series) and it never phased my knee. He wanted to try this new one and its one shot and it has taken away almost all my pain. I still cant do alot of steps or squatting but Im almost pain free any other time. He was wanting to do a knee replacement when I got older but with this working I may not have to.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Cupcake with you being a nurse, do you know if you can get Synvisc One injections while pregnant? I started getting them at the end of 2012 and its been a miracle to my knee. They have approved both this time so on June 11 I go to get them both done. This last one lasted me 10 months (the normal is 6 months). Im just wondering if I ever do get pregnant if I will still be able to get those or have to wait? Ive been able to avoid many surgeries with this working so I would like to continue and hope it keeps working. Its Synvisc One not the regular Synvisc. I dont know what the difference is but I had 3 sets of the regular (3 shots each series) and it never phased my knee. He wanted to try this new one and its one shot and it has taken away almost all my pain. I still cant do alot of steps or squatting but Im almost pain free any other time. He was wanting to do a knee replacement when I got older but with this working I may not have to.

From what I have read its not recommended for use during pregnancy. I'm not really familiar with it, but since its not recommended or been really studied most Dr.'s wouldn't approve it unless benefits outweigh the risks.....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Iui went well. Released 3 follies, dh had more volume. Had some spotting after & been cramping. Guess we've done all we can except pray for the best :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you Cupcake!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, so sorry:cry:...and wow! I had no idea that 2 IUIs would run $5000:sad2: that's huge:nope: 

My IVF was a little over $2000 because I was part of a trial study. I can't imagine if I would have paid the full $13-15K with a BFN outcome:nope: This is obviously no deep thinking here, but IVF outcome must be based on your underlying fertility issues. Obviously in Brandy's case, it was her short tubes...her FSH & AMH were really low for her age!! Also, having had her uterus scraped prior to the procedure could have helped as well. I, on the other hand, have "normal for the my age" FSH & AMH. For those considering IVF, I would certainly look into success rates based on FSH & AMH.

I'm still doing a very low-key TTC and enjoying it. I haven't temped for the past 3 months, but decided to this cycle. It took 5 days before I remembered to take my temperature!!!! and THEN yesterday morning, when I remembered, my battery was bad..lol! So, today..cd12..my 1st temp for this cycle:wacko: I decided to go back to the OLD SCHOOL and do the instead softcups. I tried these a couple of years ago and for only a cycle or 2. Back then, I put them in after bd'ing, but NOW I've read a higher success rate with having dh dtd in the cup and insert...combined with pre-seed. So, a pretty low-cost "almost IUI" :haha: 

Cupcake, we need good news around here! I hope this IUI is your keeper:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Faith! For some reason I feel out already :/ as for us IUI will be as far as we go. Luckily my on does them so no where near as expensive. This cycle was $800 but $275 was clomid & trigger....hoping we get super blessed, but hesitant to think we could get a bfp again on 1st try....oh well hoping I'm wrong & this next 2 weeks how's quickly!


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Cupcake. I wish mine was only $800. That's what I was told to start with but he kindly left out the $305 baseline ultrasound and the cost of two of the meds plus the cost of blood draws. 

Faith I have no idea at this point what my issue is. The only thing I can gather is maybe the cilla (hairs) in Fallopian tubes no longer move. Other than that my FSH is good and my AMH was 5.1 so that's still awesome. I haven't had lining issues. I have regular cycles. I'm just at a total loss


----------



## Navygrrl

Holy crap that's an awesome AMH! I'm jealous, LOL!

99.9% of the time, I'm fine with mistakes in my past and accepting them, but having the TL is the ONE thing I wish I could undo.


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> Good luck Cupcake. I wish mine was only $800. That's what I was told to start with but he kindly left out the $305 baseline ultrasound and the cost of two of the meds plus the cost of blood draws.
> 
> Faith I have no idea at this point what my issue is. The only thing I can gather is maybe the cilla (hairs) in Fallopian tubes no longer move. Other than that my FSH is good and my AMH was 5.1 so that's still awesome. I haven't had lining issues. I have regular cycles. I'm just at a total loss

Yes, we are blessed. My follie scan was $50 bucks....The closest RE is 2 hours away & I was told they START at $1500/cycle.


----------



## stmom26

fluterby429 said:


> My test tonight is negative

I'm so sorry Fluter:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, you might actually be a good candidate for IVF. Your AMH is awesome! (I'm sure there are other factors to be considered) Like Navy, I'm a little jealous too:haha: my AMH is 1.3:cry: 
But I'm like you, really wondering if it's the cilia not functioning in my tubes:nope: 

Navy, I AGREE..of all the regrets I have thus far in life, the TL takes the trophy..hands down! :nope: horrid, horrid decision!!!

Well, still spring cleaning around here and TODAY I'm in a serious "throw it away" mood...watch out! My kids don't like it when I get like this:haha: 
Hope everyone's weekend is off to a great start:hugs:


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I have my fingers crossed for you!
Faith, I need a lesson on the softcups. Ive never heard of them until recently I heard one of you mention them.
I guess Im out this month? Im on cycle day 20 and have not had an LH surge and my temp has been extremely low 96.9 and stayed there for days which is very odd for me. Not sure whats going on? Ive never had that happen.
My IUIs are free through my RE but Im not having much luck with him or the IuIs yet. I really need to go to a different fertility doc and see about getting some other tests run to see whats going on but Im afraid its going to kill me, money wise!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I am 2dpo and had horrible O pains. The only problem is they were on my blocked side. I did have some slight O pains on my good side, but not enough to get excited. Our Bding was right. We BDed every other day up until the day before O. Then 2 days in a row. So I know we did all we could. I will start the progesterone Monday and test the following Monday. Now the bigtime down on my knees praying starts!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, fx'd your good side beat out your blocked side:winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you Galvan! 

As far as ivf goes... It's a huge gamble. I only think it's a reliable procedure if you have an re that is thorough. If they just group you in with everyone else and do the same protocol all the time it won't work as well. We had to really look for a doctor that structured our procedure specifically around the test results. Most just give out the meds, retrieve the eggs, and the do the implant... I talked through with mine what I thought would work and he told me what he thought. In the end used the meds he suggested but he did the scrape I asked for and the 5 day even though he does a 3 day.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd Galvan. 3dpiui still dull cramps & lots of cm......


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Fx'd Galvan. 3dpiui still dull cramps & lots of cm......

Oh that could definitely be a good thing!


----------



## GalvanBaby

So now I am majorly bloated. I don't remember being this bloated post O before I started progesterone.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Brandy...figure its too soon to mean much, but I'm all prayed up! LoL


----------



## anyhope

I just wanted opinions. Yes it is a blue dye target brand. I have read the horrible reviews. I believe I must have O late because there is no sign of AF here and I need to wait a few days for another test but will get a Pink dye. Thank you and Flutter I think of you often and hope you are ok. I am sorry for the struggles you are having.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## anyhope

The line showed up right away and was blue in person. Dh saw it a well. I went through a MILLION pictures with mixed reviews saying yes this was my BFP days before the pink dye tests then there are all the complaints.


----------



## fluterby429

I would take a different test and not stress over this one. It looks like the indent line where the antibody strip goes, however I know that in person looks are way different than on a picture. Fx/d for you!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

I see a line...I know with pictures they are always tricky so maybe take a cheapy $1 on from the dollar store.


----------



## Superstoked

Hey Ladies :) 

I thought I would give you an update...My HSG was booked for Thursday but I got a call yesterday morning asking me to go in today. Holy cramping!! So, apparently my right tube is clear ad the left she is unsure because the dye was pushing out of both tubes. She said if nothing is taken for pain the body contracts, pushing is back out. I did not take anything for the pain because the last one I had done, there was no pain at all!! 

My previous HSG I was told that both of my tubes were blocked but I had 3 pregnancies since that. I am relieved :) My doctor said for me to call her to make an appointment to discuss meds. She also said she wanted to keep an eye on what side I am ovulating from and she may do IUI for the left side, but the right side is good. I can't get in to see her until my next cycle. I am do to ovulate within the next 4-5 days, We are going to try this cycle on our own. FX this test cleared the way!!

I am excited but scared at the same time...It's been almost four years since my TR but I have not been trying the whole time because of my divorce and such. Let the bd'ing begin!!!


----------



## anyhope

Flutter and Momma thank you for looking at the picture for me. It very well could be the antibody strip. I am going to retest Friday.


----------



## anyhope

This was an interesting read I found about O timing and LH.

https://www.inkling.com/read/clinical-gynecologic-endocrinology-infertility-8th/chapter-6/ovulation


----------



## Superstoked

I do see a line. FX!! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Anyhope-I see the line, but I agree it looks like an indent....Hope a different test gives you a clear answer! Fx'd for a BFP!!!

Super-Awesome news!!!!! Good luck on your new Journey!!!

Afm-nothing new here.....crampy at times & globs of creamy cm...This 2ww is creeping by.....But on a happy note.....Super excited for the kids & I to head out for an adventure in 2 weeks! Going to be so nice to get in just some "us" time :) Just hoping AF doesn't get to come along on our trip!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I see a line too anyhope!! Fxed it is not an indent line!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My only concern with the test is the line is so thin like an indent or Evap. I am not with these tests though. Fx for you


----------



## stmom26

Ok not trying to sound stupid but what is AMH?


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is basically the same as FSH, Robin.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Just one has to be checked on cd3, but the other can be anytime. I just don't remember which is which. Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hey ladies! Reading, but internet hates me. Can't wait to switch. Hope for good news for all of you soon!

33 days to term here, 54 to the due date.


----------



## GalvanBaby

HI Brandi! Wow!Your pregnancy flew by!!


----------



## fluterby429

For most women, age best predicts the chance of conception each month. However, despite having regular menstrual cycles and normal periods, about 10% of women lose their fertility sooner than expected. These women should think about having a family in their 20s or very early 30s. 

There are several tests which help predict whether a woman may have a faster biological clock  one of these is the Anti-Müllerian Hormone (AMH) test. This test helps to estimate what is called ovarian reserve by measuring the number of follicles developing in the ovary at a particular time. Once the test is complete, we compare the results with those of other woman of the same age. 

AMH is a hormone made by small follicles as they grow in the ovaries. This test is more convenient and less expensive than alternative tests like Egg Check, because it uses a simple blood test rather than ultrasound scanning, and can be done at any time in the menstrual cycle. It is available from all Fertility Associates clinics. An AMH test can pick up who might lose their fertility more quickly but it does not show who is more fertile than average. AMH does not predict ovarian reserve in women older than 40 or those with Polycystic Ovaries (PCO).

Super excited for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's crazy! It felt so far away not long ago, and now it's getting so close. Wish I could stay settled on a name though, lmao.


----------



## stmom26

I'm so nervous about the HSG test on Thursday.... If it wasn't for needing to know if my tubes are blocked and what is causing my AF to be so unregulated I'd just skip it...
My dad we just found out is having to have a heart cath that day they found blockages on 3 arteries and it's an hour and half from where I will be for my test.....


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope this helps answer the question 
The typical Day 3 Bloods usually refer to the hormones E2, FSH and LH. E2 refers to estrogen, the main female reproductive hormone which is secreted from the ovary. FSH is the acronym for Follicle-Stimulating hormone. This hormone is released from the brain and stimulates the ovary to mature an egg. LH refers to luteinizing hormone, which is integral in the final maturation and release of a mature follicle.


----------



## anyhope

I agree and have my bet on a fluke. I am waiting to test again Friday but still have doubts. I have cramping and sore bbs as of AF is around the corner. I am now on cd29 and hopefully O at day 21 or 22. I am completely convinced the cilia or fimbre are not working. An open tube, my age and lab work screams it works but I have this voice in the back of my mind saying nope. 

For those if you who experienced IVF how did you do with the shots. How many were there and was it frightening or painful. I am terrified of having overly stimulated ovaries I get the worst O pains as it is. 

Cupcake that is great to hear you are getting time to vacation with your family. I hope hope hope you get that BFP during all the fun.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks :) AF or a bfp should arrive by the Friday before we leave on Monday..... fx'd!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anyhope the shots were nothing. The needles are very small. I gave most of the shots to myself. The most had in Ina given day was 3 but for a short period of time. It depends on where I was in the cycle at the time as to what shots I used.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Anyhope, I know the IVF protocol can vary a bit, but I agree with Brandy...the shots are not bad at all!...the one administered in the thigh burned as it was going in..but releasing the meds slowly made a huge difference. As for the shots in the stomach...couldn't even feel the needle going in! Releasing the meds..again, slowly, made a difference..I found that injecting too quickly caused an achy feeling. To be honest, the IVF process as actually easier than I thought it would be! The worst part, to me, other than a BFN..was all the appointments!!! 
Hope you don't have to go that route, though.:hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Just stopping by to say hello ladies... looks like I'm back on the TTC bandwagon... :happydance: Im sooo nervous... My AF and O used to be so normal... I was on a big gym kick about 3 months ago taking supplements and working out hard and it threw me off track. My AF is only like 25-26 days with ovulation on like CD16... My doctor cant see me in time this cycle to order any bloodwork because cd3 is tomorrow, but I started pre-natals last month and just started taking Evening Primrose Oil. Im cutting down on soda (my weakness) and increasing water. I also ordered Fertilaid for both me and OH. 

Any pointers on a natural approach? I had my HSG in May of 2013 and all was clear. Should I ask my doctor for another? or wait if I have issues? I feel like I was an expert at TTC at one point now I feel lost again...lol


----------



## anyhope

Faith and Brandy thank you for the information about IVF. I broke down this morning in tears. I am more than ready for IVF. 

Jena welcome back.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies :wave: 
I have stopped coming by this thread as much but I think of you ladies all the time. I wanted to stop by and share some of the things I tried when TTC. I am reposting the drops that I started using the month before I conceived. I bought these drops in Feb and conceived March 10,2014 I also used licorice powder blended in my juice, mostly orange juice, I warm you it's a yucky taste. I bought these products from a health food store. 

Ps. The licorice was told to me in my reading from Cheri22 the previous year but I never tried it, after being on her page and she was asking everyone whose readings didn't come true to contact her I reread the reading. I went and bought the licorice and also purchased the reproductive drops. Cheri reading stated I would conceived from a Feb cycle. Deliver in Feb or find out in Feb. I am pregnant from my Feb cycle. It could have been a lucky guess but I know God was involved. 

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## anyhope

Where do you buy them and what are the licorice drops supposed to help with. It is new to me.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey Jenafyr!! You shouldn't need another HSG, they normally don't close unless you had an infection or a MC.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good morning ladies! Welcome back Jenafyr! Good luck on your new journey!

Sorry your sad Anyhope. Are you moving forward with IVF soon?

Galvan-Anything going on yet????

Mrs.T- Glad your doing good! Excited that your Cheri22 reading came true!

:hi: CJ, LL, Faith, Brandy, & Flutter & all that I missed!!!

Brandi- I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going! Eeek!

Afm, Had some big cramps on left side last night & still sore this morning. TRYING to not get my hopes up, but it reminded me of the same kind of thing that happened on my bfp cycle @ 7dpo. Still no hpt in the house, not that they would be accurate so early & with trigger anyways :/ Going to keep busy & not read too much into it! Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm excited, but nervous. We decided we are going to just have fun (and me get to know my body again) till September, then we will get serious if it doesnt happen. That will give me time to cleanse my body and let these vitamins take effect.

September will be a year since my dad passed :cry: so its kinda symbolic so the month isnt so sad...PLUS... cheri 22 told me June and a girl, so if her prediction is correct it will happen right away or in September (June birthdate) 

My OH lost a daughter 3 years ago in July (8month gestation stillbirth) I know part of him longs for another child. He is an amazing father. My kids love him. He makes me laugh like I never have before. He was truely my savior. I was on a downward spiral since loosing my dad and having to care for my legally blind mom.

PS. I have missed you ladies :hug:


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, still no change. Low temp still and no sign of ovulation and Im on cycle day 25. Just waiting now to see if AF will hit since I havent ovulated. Ive had alot of 96.9 days which is odd for me and Im not sure what that means?
Still got my fingers crossed for you Cupcake!


----------



## stmom26

Had HSG both tubes are clear no blocks. Dr wants me to take folic acid and next cycle take Clomid. He also wants me to temp and bring the chart in to him so he can see it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok ladies.... here comes the strange and unusual. I was reading through another thread and stumbled upon this Fertility Spells!!!

https://www.mia-angel.co.uk/fertility-pregnancy-spells.html 

the testimonials are crazy. I figured if we saught the help from a psychic, this is worth a try.


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake - I did bring up IVF last night and I predict by the beginning of next year we will begin the process. We have only been ttc for three months now. DH does not have any children and he hides it fairly well when he finds out I am not pregnant but when I ask him directly he says it make him sad. I do not believe men easily openly admit they too want children as I on the other hand may as well have it flashing on my car haha. I have been all over the map with emotions this month I think I have convinced myself of nonexistent symptoms. This cycle has been very unusual as I believe Faith brought up a week ago that our bodies do strange things. Although I want to go right to IVF I love that you share your IUI symptoms. I am extremely curious about foreign hormones for fertility and their side effects.

Stmom - that is great to hear about open tubes. I bet with comid and close monitoring with IUI you will be sitting with a BFP in no time. I do not trust IUI with my one open tube. I remember waking up from my TR and the dr saying all went well but my right tube was connected up at the higher end of the tube and he made a disappointed face. Then six months later I found out my left tube is blocked and the right is open. I am CONVINCED the tube does not work otherwise I would try the clomid IUI route in a second. I am personally more than out of patience with the waiting for a BFP and because of my age (28) I will be relentless about IVF. I lost my sons almost seven years ago. I am tired of shopping for others baby showers haha I have about had enough. I want to hear those foot steps in my home again.

Gavln - I hope you are feeling ok as of this point of your cycle. 

It seems hard that we are all struggling I want all of us to get our BFPs and be done with waiting.


----------



## cupcakestoy

stmom26 said:


> Had HSG both tubes are clear no blocks. Dr wants me to take folic acid and next cycle take Clomid. He also wants me to temp and bring the chart in to him so he can see it.

Wonderful news!:happydance::happydance::happydance:



anyhope said:


> Cupcake - I did bring up IVF last night and I predict by the beginning of next year we will begin the process. We have only been ttc for three months now. DH does not have any children and he hides it fairly well when he finds out I am not pregnant but when I ask him directly he says it make him sad. I do not believe men easily openly admit they too want children as I on the other hand may as well have it flashing on my car haha. I have been all over the map with emotions this month I think I have convinced myself of nonexistent symptoms. This cycle has been very unusual as I believe Faith brought up a week ago that our bodies do strange things. Although I want to go right to IVF I love that you share your IUI symptoms. I am extremely curious about foreign hormones for fertility and their side effects.
> 
> Stmom - that is great to hear about open tubes. I bet with comid and close monitoring with IUI you will be sitting with a BFP in no time. I do not trust IUI with my one open tube. I remember waking up from my TR and the dr saying all went well but my right tube was connected up at the higher end of the tube and he made a disappointed face. Then six months later I found out my left tube is blocked and the right is open. I am CONVINCED the tube does not work otherwise I would try the clomid IUI route in a second. I am personally more than out of patience with the waiting for a BFP and because of my age (28) I will be relentless about IVF. I lost my sons almost seven years ago. I am tired of shopping for others baby showers haha I have about had enough. I want to hear those foot steps in my home again.
> 
> Gavln - I hope you are feeling ok as of this point of your cycle.
> 
> It seems hard that we are all struggling I want all of us to get our BFPs and be done with waiting.

I try not to over analyze things related to ttc, as they never seem the same & I hate disappointment :/ I do spill on here, just to keep from driving my dh nuts! lol Still sore on the left side & uterus is crampy & achy this afternoon. I made the mistake of buying a 3 pack of FRER today :dohh: I have sworn to myself I WILL NOT POAS til at least Monday & it's iffy then....ugh wish I had just put them back on the shelf! lol


----------



## Mommabrown

WOOO HOO ST. Mom!!

Anyhope...with this last MC DH said he really wanted that baby and it did bother him that it took us a year again of ttc to get pregnant. I think at this point I am not going to let him know anything and just roll with whatever happens on my own. And like Cupcake says I have you ladies to help me vent! BTW i love you girls for being the shoulder i need to cry on! 

Afm, oh man my hormones are so High after this MC I am horny all the time!DH is exhausted!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake your about 8dp trigger right?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yes. I am 9dpt/8dpiui today :) still a crampy but not as strong so far this morning....


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> Yes. I am 9dpt/8dpiui today :) still a crampy but not as strong so far this morning....

I would be testing! For you


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm going to hold out. Honestly I'm still not too optimistic....not sure why tho :/


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake I am 9-10 dpo. Would you like to wait it out together. I did test yesterday but was 8dpo supposedly. I am not optimistic either however I belie that has been slightly obvious. I am having standard cramps but three days of diarreah even after eating bulking foots to try and stop it. I have no idea what that is all about. Probably more weird things this cycle. I bought an answer test and two first responses and may test Sunday but I almost just want to wait for AF because I can not see another bfn. Next cycle I will use OPKs but not hpt I want to wait out for AF. I do like knowing my LH surge TTC or not. Atleast then I get positives lol


----------



## anyhope

Bulking foods* haha I promise I am not eating foots


----------



## cupcakestoy

At 8dpiui or for that matter 8dpo, even if we do get a bfp, we probably haven't implanted yet lol I guess I feel like its against the odds that IUI would work again on the the 1st try lol Don't get me wrong, I pray we beat the odds, but I also don't want to be crushed if the witch shows up! Anyhope I would love to join you in waiting to test lol Galvan is our cycle buddy too....Not really been feeling anything today, of course I haven't been able to sit & rest any today either :/ Took the kiddos shopping.....wow I'm tired lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey ladies. No symptoms other than being super emotional. Anything upsets me here lately. Thay could be the progesterone though.


----------



## stmom26

Ok I have a question for all you ladies that have had an HSG... How long did you cramp after.... I'm still cramping and it was done yesterday at 10... Is that normal?


----------



## cupcakestoy

I cramped for a few days I think & had a little spotting also, which they warned me could happen.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

I cramped for a week after.

9DPo, temp drop, but I slept uncovered so that could be why. We have a quinceanera tonight which sucks that I am not enough dpo to test to know if I can drink any. I might have one drink, I doubt one will hurt. How many people get drunk all the time and keep having babies. Grr. Better not think about that. Test day is Tuesday. 

Cupcake and Anyhope, when are you 2 testing? Fx for everyone!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I think I will test Tuesday maybe. Lol will be 12 dpiui then. Got my bfp @10dpiui last time.....kinda scared to test lol


----------



## cj72

Stmom it was 3 days of cramping inspiring for me after my HSG. I am currently 4 dpo and have been sick since o. Not holding out much hope for this cycle. It was also 91 degrees the day we DTD and oh works outdoors, so it may be over for us until fall :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

You know it is odd how they say hot weather is no good for men's fertility. México is always hot from March-Nivember it is usually 90+ and most days it is hotter than 95. People here mostly don't seem to deal with infertility. Everyone seems to have 4+ kids. 

I am scared to test too Cupcake. I am tired of seeing 1 line.


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone, fingers crossed for everyone in y'alls tww. 
I'm out this month cd1. The miscarriage has thrown my period for a loop. I usually have a 28 day cycle and this one is 32. HSG is scheduled for July if not pregger by then.


----------



## Navygrrl

I think I cramped for a few days after my HSG. I have a stricture on my right side, though, so I don't know if that affected things.

I'm KMFX for all you ladies waiting to test. We need some BFPs in here!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fxd CJ! I agree with Galvan! Its always hot in Africa & no problems there! 
Hugs moms!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for everyone in their 2ww!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well 10dpiui.....my BBS are heavy & tender. My nipples hurt & dull cramps. Either going pregnant, progesterone or AF is coming early lol gee that helps huh? Still avoiding the frer lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Cupcake I know how you are feeling. This last pregnancy I didn't test until AF was over a week late...DH had been telling me I was pregnant and I was arguing with him. Took the test to shut him up and there was that little faint line. Wish I never did ended up losing it a week later.
I do hope this is your keeper though! KMFX!


----------



## LLawson

Stmom, I cramped for about a week after my HSG but he had a difficult time doing it and I also had some spotting.
Well, I have been testing everyday even though I was way past my expected O date just in case until AF hits. 
We came home from a race late last night about 2 a.m. and I had a positive LH finally. Im on cycle day 28. Im already having some ovulation pains. This is really weird. Has anyone else ever had this happen so late? Now Im wondering if that will delay my period cAuse I should have started today.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Stmom, I cramped for about a week after my HSG but he had a difficult time doing it and I also had some spotting.
> Well, I have been testing everyday even though I was way past my expected O date just in case until AF hits.
> We came home from a race late last night about 2 a.m. and I had a positive LH finally. Im on cycle day 28. Im already having some ovulation pains. This is really weird. Has anyone else ever had this happen so late? Now Im wondering if that will delay my period cAuse I should have started today.

Some ladies get a 2nd LH spike with AF, this may be the case. If not & your are truly O-ing then it would mean AF will arrive in 2-3 weeks(guess) lol I would bd just in case!


----------



## LLawson

Ive been bding at least ever other day and sometimes more so I figured I would be covered. i hope anyway


----------



## GalvanBaby

10dpo no symptoms except sore nipples. I had horrible cramps yesterday, but that was it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Should be covered then LL! Good luck! 

Galvan-Did you have symptoms with your bfp cycle?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I started with a major sense of smell and nausea at about 10-11dpo. I am 10dpo and nada. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

Though I like my chart, but it has lied before.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I don't temp anymore.....Spent too much time analyzing & stressing over it lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

This is the first time I have temped since my MC. I temped this month since we are not being monitored and I am using Progesterone. I didn't want to take it too soon.


----------



## stmom26

I've stop cramping now only spotted for a few hours... Tmi alert now I'm constipated and can't pass gas... Sorry I know tmi... I took a clear blue opk and have a smiley face so DH and I will (snuggle) tonight...
Fx'd for every one in the tww


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake! Im pretty sure its ovulation cause I hurt with my same O pains all day yesterday and theyve gradually got worse like they always do when I ovulate but my Gyno said the more painful they are the better? Now just to wait and see if my temp spikes after this and confirm that but it has to be ovulation, thats the only time Ive felt like this.
This is all really strange cause that will put my period way off. I had a super sense of smell for a few weeks (I havent noticed it since last weekend)almost to the point it was making me sick. I couldnt cook sausage for nothing! I kept telling my husband it was bad and the smell was making me sick. He said it smelled like it always does. I went and bought more and a different brand and sausage links and it all smelled the same to me. HORRIBLE! The only time I have done that is when I was pregnant. I know Im not pregnant and I heard you can do it with ovulation but I wonder what would have made me do it then? That should have been the time I was ovulating but I never did.
Testing yet Cupcake? I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ll for fun I test with frer you can test positive for LH surge if you're pg.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy that would be Awesome! I have a ton so Ill check but Im sure Im not. I tested when I was having my sensitive smelling and it was negative.
Hows those precious baby girls doing?


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake and Gavan I am waiting until Wednesday to test that would be 14dpo. I am having the usual cramps though. I got a positive smiley OPK yesterday but that could mean AF is comming too I think. My cervix is high and soft but closed. But I just have this feeling in my tummy AF is coming. 

In a way I hope if AF does come it does shows Wednesday then I have a great idea of when I O'd and our BD timing was right and I did O on my right side. All of that would give me even more reason to know and say yes IVF is next. Sex becomes a chore at times when TTC like this and the let down is tough. I really would like to have a little more normal of a sex life for once lol


----------



## anyhope

cupcakestoy said:


> I don't temp anymore.....Spent too much time analyzing & stressing over it lol

I do not temp either. I did not seem to work the same for me. I do check cm, use the OPK, and check my cervix. I try haha

Gavin's chart looks great


----------



## cupcakestoy

I caved :/.......bfn. I was hopeful but I guess we just blew $800. Just hope AF shows by Friday so it won't ruin my trip. Think we will skip June & to iui in July again....ugh


----------



## anyhope

Cupcake I will test tomorrow morning. 13dpo should be enough. Then we can wait for AF together.


----------



## cupcakestoy

If af shows on Friday, we may get to do a cycle in June.....not sure will see what dh thinks. If we do I may just do a femara/unmonitored cycle with the IUI. $800 every month is out of my comfort zone :(


----------



## Navygrrl

*hugs* Cupcake


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry Cupcake 
:-( 

Ll they are awesome! Today is the first day dh is back at work so I am flying solo... The girls have been very kind to me today so I am thankful! I have one that sleeps through the night and one that wakes up once for a feeding. 

We had an issue with Cecelia she had acid reflux and is allergic to dairy.. Took a while to figure that out but since we did she is a very happy baby.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I forgot to add pics! Cece is in the yellow and Dani in the pink.
 



Attached Files:







Celia 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9









Danica 12 weeks (Medium).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Navygrrl

So beautiful!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Cuties! Growing like crazy!


----------



## GalvanBaby

They are so gorgeous, Brandy!
:hugs: Cupcake.
AFM, I am 11dpo today. I will be testing tomorrow. OH is going out of town to work tomorrow for 2 weeks so YTC will be postponed again if nothing tomorrow. Grr!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck tomorrow, Anyhope!!! :dust:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Galvan. Dh says if this cycle is a bust he wants to wait til July. Says my body needs a break from all the meds.....so I guess June will be ntnp for us....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are adorable, Brandy!!! Can't believe how fast they're growing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> They are adorable, Brandy!!! Can't believe how fast they're growing!

Me either :( 

Who knows maybe try for another soon :haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, such darling little girls:cloud9: and what a blessing to have dh with you all this time:flower: I'll bet he missed his girls today!!:winkwink:

Cupcake, so sorry for the BFN:nope: glad you have the trip to look forward to!:hugs: 

Anyhope, fx'd for Wednesday:flower:

LL, our crazy, crazy bodies, huh:shrug: I'm with you in the LATE O this month...I'm cd22 and just now getting a +opk!!!! No idea what my insides are doing. Going to go ahead with the softcup tonight...can't hurt a thing to try:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

~Brandy~ said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> They are adorable, Brandy!!! Can't believe how fast they're growing!
> 
> Me either :(
> 
> Who knows maybe try for another soon :haha:Click to expand...

Triplets next?


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> They are adorable, Brandy!!! Can't believe how fast they're growing!
> 
> Me either :(
> 
> Who knows maybe try for another soon :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Triplets next?Click to expand...

NO!!! just 1 hah


----------



## BrandiCanucks

God, I don't know how you did it with twins. I'm here with ONE and suffering! The heat, the back pain...the way he's laying, he's right on a nerve that is giving me extreme back pain, right around my lower ribs. It hurts to sit, drive, even BREATHE. I'm resisting the urge to take some Tylenol, but it's been going on for days and I'm not sure I can take much more.

I really hope he follows his brother and comes 12-ish days early, lol...instead of his sister who stayed comfy until 41 weeks.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I just wanted to let everyone know that I had my doctor visit today and he was AWESOME!! He is an older doctor and he is going to help me! He read over all my medical records and pulled out some numbers.. AMH 4.6 Prolactin was 14 and FSH was 1.3.. The prolactin and FSH were both taken during a miscarriage so they're not really valid, well he said the FSH needed to be done on day 3 of my cycle which I am to do when I come back my upcoming cycle. He also is going to be giving me an ultrasound to see if my right tube is hydrosalphinx and if it is, we will remove it, on HIS recommendations, not mine. He said it has been proven to cause recurrent miscarriage. He says my progesterone levels are always low and NO MORE CLOMID for me.. Only the shots... I assume he meant Femara.. He stayed in his office with me for two hours going through EVERY SINGLE record I brought in and even watched my HSG video with me in his office. He says that because my AMH is on the high side he needs to rule out PCOS which I am sure I don't have because my ovaries have been video'd so many times this past year from all the chemical pregnancies. So starting on cd3 I get the first hurdle out of the way with my jacked up tube.. He said there was a possibility that the dye was not used right on the right tube and it might not even be blocked. He said there is a test they can do where they can put water in there and see?? Not sure what he meant. I am just so glad to finally be seeing a real doctor. My husband said that if I wanted we would even stay in this area for a time after we get out of the military. God (with this doctor's help of course) is going to give us our little one. I knew it as soon as I saw him. I didn't get to hardly even speak. It was like he was reading my mind as far as the procedures I felt I needed to have done. I had blood tests done after the appointment today for blood clotting and Lupus and MTHFR and a few more.. I finally have a real doctor and after two years I am on my way to having my next child. I remember as he was reading my records stating that my progesterone has always been low and he said, "That's what supplementing is for.. If your body isn't producing something it needs, that's what I am here for!" I wanted to cry.
I am almost 10dpo... Testing negative but that's normal. Never have I wanted my period so much! I have actually been hoping that I am not pregnant so nothing will delay my appts. My hubby is leaving on Friday. So I get a rest cycle which I think I need. I am praying to be done before he gets back in July..

Galvan and Cupcake I hope your cycles are BFP'S! 
Brandy your girls are GORGEOUS! I would LOVE to have another daughter.
Brandi, you will be posting the next baby photo! Hope you settle on a name soon. If we ever get to have a son I will be naming him Gannon. It's a family surname for my Papaw's memory.. 
Hope everyone is well.. I will be back every once in awhile!
I am praying for everyone and hope when next I log in there are BFP's everywhere!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay Angie! Femara is a pill. He's talking about Gonal F, menopur, follistim etc. They are expensive so a last resort for us. The test I think is where they inject saline while doing an ultrasound. Usually used to check for fibroids or polyps in utetus but my Dr. Uses it to flush the tubes & if you have pain then sends you for an hsg since tubes can't be with it. Sounds like he has a plan for you tho! Exciting stuff!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love the name, Angie! It's very nice.

Yeah, I keep going back and forth on names. Gabriel's actually nixed now...WAY too popular around here...I just don't have the energy to change my signature right now. I'm actually pretty settled on a name now, and ordered room letters to go with his bedding. My only debate now is whether or not I want to add the other name I liked and give him three middle names, or forget about it altogether and stick with two.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie I am so glad you found someone to listen to you! I had the saline test too and that's what showed I had polyps that needed removed and so I had those removed and a scrape of my uterus. Fx for you!


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - Thanks for the pictures! They are just beautiful! <3

Brandi - Not too much longer now. :)

Angie - Glad your new doc is finally doing what needs to be done. It sucks that you've had to go through so many crap docs. Hopefully you'll be getting your sticky bean very soon.

KMFX for all those waiting to test!


----------



## GalvanBaby

12dpo BFN :cry: I expected it, but this was my last attempt at TTC before IVF. Now we will NTNP until we have enough saved for IVF. 

Angie that is great you found a good dr!!


----------



## anyhope

Galvan same here 13dpo and bfn. I too will just wait for IVF. I can not continue this routine any longer.


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Cupcake!
Anyhope, I know what you mean about sex being a chore! LOL, I feel so sorry for my husband! Ive been wearing my husband down. I never thought I would see that day!
Brandy, your girls are absolutely ADORABLE!
Brandi, cant wait to see your little one.
Angie, Im so glad you have a new doctor and I wish you the best! You deserve it, you've been through alot and its time for your keeper!
Faith, my body certainly has a mind of its own cause its not doing what I want it to do... I think with me being older its making things much worse. I thought about taking Ovaboost. Has any of you taken it or know how long it takes to work?
I did get my temp spike this morning so I definetely ovulated. I just dont think it will amount to anything since it was so late. Ive read of lots of pregnancies with late O's but then alot that didnt amount to anything either. Ive decided Im not taking Clomid this month whether he tells me to or not. Im with you Cupcake, I think my body needs a rest from all the meds. Ive been on Clomid for months! Only because my gyno and RE want me too. Im going to see what happens without it. I would have liked to have had an IUI again this month but I wasnt sure if that was actual ovulation or not so figured I would wait.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy the girls are just dolls!!

Brandi not much longer until little Mr. makes his grand entrance! Very exciting

I'm keeping my Fx'd for all you testing ladies.

AFM: idk what to do. Dh doesn't want to give up until we've tried IVF. He said at least at that point we know we've tried everything. So, I've made some contacts about doing the clinical trial IVF. I found a place in Ohio. I emailed the doctor and he got right back with me and asked me to email my phone number to the nurses and said from my brief med history I gave him that it sounded very promising for me to be accepted. I did that. I got a reply asking me to call the office. I had to leave a message. Sigh...decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Navygrrl

I wish I could get into a clinical trial, but my amh and antral follicle counts are too low. I hope you get some good news, Fluter!

Also, *hugs* to those who got BFNs.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry for the BFN's Galvan & Anyhope. I'm not testing unless AF is a few days late now.....Not holding out much hope for 2 lines at this point.....



LLawson said:


> So sorry Cupcake!
> Anyhope, I know what you mean about sex being a chore! LOL, I feel so sorry for my husband! Ive been wearing my husband down. I never thought I would see that day!
> Brandy, your girls are absolutely ADORABLE!
> Brandi, cant wait to see your little one.
> Angie, Im so glad you have a new doctor and I wish you the best! You deserve it, you've been through alot and its time for your keeper!
> Faith, my body certainly has a mind of its own cause its not doing what I want it to do... I think with me being older its making things much worse. I thought about taking Ovaboost. Has any of you taken it or know how long it takes to work?
> I did get my temp spike this morning so I definetely ovulated. I just dont think it will amount to anything since it was so late. Ive read of lots of pregnancies with late O's but then alot that didnt amount to anything either. Ive decided Im not taking Clomid this month whether he tells me to or not. Im with you Cupcake, I think my body needs a rest from all the meds. Ive been on Clomid for months! Only because my gyno and RE want me too. Im going to see what happens without it. I would have liked to have had an IUI again this month but I wasnt sure if that was actual ovulation or not so figured I would wait.

I'm glad your taking a break from the Clomid! Hope you get a pleasant surprise!



fluterby429 said:


> Brandy the girls are just dolls!!
> 
> Brandi not much longer until little Mr. makes his grand entrance! Very exciting
> 
> I'm keeping my Fx'd for all you testing ladies.
> 
> AFM: idk what to do. Dh doesn't want to give up until we've tried IVF. He said at least at that point we know we've tried everything. So, I've made some contacts about doing the clinical trial IVF. I found a place in Ohio. I emailed the doctor and he got right back with me and asked me to email my phone number to the nurses and said from my brief med history I gave him that it sounded very promising for me to be accepted. I did that. I got a reply asking me to call the office. I had to leave a message. Sigh...decisions decisions decisions

Goodluck Flutter! I hope you figure out what you want to do, but since its a personal decision all I can say is I'm rooting for you either way!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, that sounds awesome! Would you mind sharing the name of the place. I would be very interested. Im in Ohio quite often. I didnt know they did one there.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you get it, fluter! Sounds like it could be promising!!!

cupcakes, it's not over until the witch shows up! Hope you get a BFS(urprise)

The last few days, I've had a VERY strong feeling about July 9, as if that will be his birthday. It wouldn't be totally out of range, just 11 days before his due date. My other son was 12 days early...and with the heat we've been having (it was 90 last night at 11pm and NO AIR CONDITIONING), I wouldn't mind, lol. Can't wait to hold this little guy in my arms.


----------



## fluterby429

LL it's called Institute for reproductive health. It's a trial that you will either take Gonal f or Afiola (experimental drug used in Europe similar to Gonal f). You have to be between 35-42. You can find some requirements on center watch .com. It's what Faith participated in (I think). The Austin, TX clinic has been emailing with me about it because it's actually the first place I found that did it. The Austin office said $6-8k out of pocket without insurance. That's too much for me plus traveling. I'm going to call OH office back tomorrow. If it's too expensive then MX IVF it will be late July


----------



## fluterby429

Oh and LL on center watch you can see who is participating by state.


----------



## Mommabrown

Sooo Cupcake any news?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Nope lol bbs seem less sore :/ will test Friday if af doesn't show by then but I think I'm out.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

I tested yesterday with a 'shadow' line. Today I got a more than visible line. My phone camera doesn't catch it as dark as it is. I am 11dpo. I am going to call my doctor today and see what we can do. Time to see if he means business. I know it sounds bad but I regretted trying this month when I realized the things I needed to do. You would think that one of these times I end up pregnant would result in everything meshing for a viable pregnancy. Maybe this is the time. Still havent gotten the results back for my bloodwork. I also have not told my husband yet. I am nervous and scared and dont want to hurt him with anymore losses. I know he would be angry if I did not tell him but I am trying to get up the courage. Pray for me. My test is actually pretty good darkness considering my previous tests. I am anxious to find out what this new doctor does.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Angie! Hope the doctor can help!


----------



## ~Brandy~

AngienDaniel said:


> I tested yesterday with a 'shadow' line. Today I got a more than visible line. My phone camera doesn't catch it as dark as it is. I am 11dpo. I am going to call my doctor today and see what we can do. Time to see if he means business. I know it sounds bad but I regretted trying this month when I realized the things I needed to do. You would think that one of these times I end up pregnant would result in everything meshing for a viable pregnancy. Maybe this is the time. Still havent gotten the results back for my bloodwork. I also have not told my husband yet. I am nervous and scared and dont want to hurt him with anymore losses. I know he would be angry if I did not tell him but I am trying to get up the courage. Pray for me. My test is actually pretty good darkness considering my previous tests. I am anxious to find out what this new doctor does.

Congrats Angie! Fx for you ;)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well Poo! Just as suspected started spotting a few mins ago....weirdly enough not too sad yet. I think planning my get a way with the kiddos is helping lol :winkwink: Good news is AF should just about be over by the time we leave!:happydance: We have for sure decided to skip IUI this cycle, but will go for iui #3 in July. Thinking I may just do Femara & go in for IUI the day after my +Opk. Saves me $300 bucks, plus it worked the 1st time.....:shrug: So why not?

Angie!!! I had a feeling you'd show back up with a bfp again this cycle lol Seems like that's how it goes when you tell us your taking a break...I hope this one sticks for you!!! Get busy calling your Dr. don't wait around to see what happens girl! Good luck & keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah crap Cupcake! It does help to keep your mind occupied. I noticed when things got slow my MC hit me really hard. But there was Emme to keep my busy again and quickly to try and move on. FX for your July cycle!!!

Angie KMFX for good news. I don't blame you for not telling DH yet either. I hope your Betas come back great!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I just told dh that I started spotting & he told me he was sorry.:cry: Made my heart hurt! I told him we were in the same boat & all we can do is keep praying & trying. It just shouldn't be this dang hard, when its so easy for all the people who don't want or neglect their babies......:growlmad:But that's a whole other rant that I don't want to think about right now! So instead I will be buying attraction tickets for our trip! Come on Monday!!!!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

First photo is natural. 2nd is contrasted. I figured the Walmart brand would be a no-show considering the internet cheapie was so light. My doctor told me to come in for hcg,thyroid, and progesterone tests today. Plus a prescription for progesterone. I told my hubby. He is scared. I am only 3 weeks 4 days. Praying this will be our keeper despite all odds. I know I did everything I could do on my own to help my body. I am cautiously optimistic. I am not due for my period until Friday. Thanks for the well-wishes ladies.. They mean a lot and help me to be more positive. My hubby leaves Friday night so I will do this pregnancy ( for the next month) alone.. more nervousness..


----------



## ~Brandy~

I can definitely see it Angie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No questioning that, Angie. Fingers crossed it's your sticky one!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I see the line! Praying for your sticky bean Angie!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Looks good to me too & I never see squat! Lol stick baby stick!!!! When are you going in?


----------



## fluterby429

Aww I see it!!! Yay! FX'd for you this is your forever baby!!!

Bummer cupcake. So sorry about the spotting


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had them done about an hour and a half ago. I am hoping I don't have to wait till tomorrow but I probably will. We had not discussed a plan if I was pregnant, just if I wasn't. He is getting the numbers for the thyroid and progesterone I guess so he can catch those early. 
No lie.... just as soon as I saw that positive test this morning (that I WAS SURE was gonna be negative) my belly and low back started hurting and I cry headache! ha ha.. It's like you feel great until you have proof positive. One thing weird is that I did not have a single pregnancy dream this time. Nothing. Last night though as I was laying in bed, I felt such sorrow for that little girl that got stabbed by her two 'friends' that I started crying and praying for her and her family before I went to sleep. I cry so easily. Plus, I hate my usual "I love you cookies." (Girl Scout cookies.)
I appreciate you ladies so much. It is hard to worry alone. I know my husband worries but it isn't the same as someone who really understands. I pray my progesterone is good. Last cycle it was just a 12.6.. I am still taking all those pills. 
Figure ain't noting I can do so we are just taking it easy. I will pop back in every once in awhile and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am gutted. My best friend stopped by crying & apologizing because she's pregnant. She's 37 & did not want more kids. She was worried I'd be mad. Made me feel awful. I'm not mad but honestly I am just devastated. She's due in Jan just a few days before our bfp day. I don't know how I feel but my heart is aching. I need to suck it up & be happy for her. I used to believe we weren't given more than we can handle but I just don't know about that anymore.....


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I am gutted. My best friend stopped by crying & apologizing because she's pregnant. She's 37 & did not want more kids. She was worried I'd be mad. Made me feel awful. I'm not mad but honestly I am just devastated. She's due in Jan just a few days before our bfp day. I don't know how I feel but my heart is aching. I need to suck it up & be happy for her. I used to believe we weren't given more than we can handle but I just don't know about that anymore.....

I used to think that too cupcake.. but after 3.5 years of a ttc rollercoaster before IVF I seriously thought I was going to completely lose it. 

There were points that I thought I was going to have to enter therapy if I saw one more pregnant lady that didn't mean to get pregnant or one more person neglecting their child. I was a devastated mess for years and it took a toll on me.

For everyones sanity on this thread I pray that you all get your post TR baby. 

Life is sooooo unfair.


----------



## fluterby429

keep us posted Angie!

Cupcake I know the feeling. My brother's newest wife (yes newest) is having a baby in July. She just had a baby last May that is not my brother's and he had a baby with a previous wife last April! He is so irresponsible. The 22nd is their baby shower. I'm having a hard time RSVP'ing to it. I want to find a reason not to go because it makes me feel so negative and I don't want to feel that way. I'm really struggling over here. I wish I could just let it go and make piece with it didn't work for me, but for some reason I just can't do that! The day I got home from the hospital after having my TL I cried and googled how to undo it. I never wanted it in the first place, but my mom pushed for it, my ex and his parents did too. I knew I wasn't complete. I still feel incomplete!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know the feeling cupcake. Miguel's cousin just got married 2 months ago. Yesterday, the day of my BFN, she announces that she is 18 weeks prego. She then sent me a message that it was not planned and that was why her wedding was done so fast. Talk about rubbing it in.

AFM, no AF yet. I usually get AF even with the progesterone so this is odd. I will test I the morning and then stop the progesterone. So AF should be here by the weekend. :cry: Life goes on, huh?


----------



## AngienDaniel

The worst part is walking into the doctor's office scared and afraid and having some pregnant chick look at you like she is jealous. I had that happen to me on Monday at the infertility doctor. There she was all pregnant, even though I can't say 'and pretty' and she was looking at me like I was something weird, you know how some women can't hide their jealous looks and I am like sitting there trying to figure out how to get a doctor to help me because I have lost 5 babies.. I felt sorry for her cause she was jealous of me and I was jealous of her pregnancy.. I live on an Army and Air Force base and every single woman is pregnant.. No joke. All most everyone is having a baby. It is the hardest experience of my life. I know that most people feel like it's not the same for me since I do get pregnant, but I swear... to have something there and then have it snatched away time after time is just as tough as never having it offered. I will not give in just cause it's not in me and I will never have a baby if I quit, but I tell ya, I will preach to the daughter I WILL HAVE and the one I currently have, to never get their tubes tied or take away their fertility. It is the only regret of my life.

I pray we all get to have babies; that we get to keep.

I got my results back. My hcg is 12 and my progesterone is 48.. yep, you read that right... it is 48.. I have NEVER made it past a 12.6. I am to have blood draws every week, thank God, and not every other day. I am past the point of having it done every two days. I also am to have an ultrasound in 3 weeks since I just ovulated on the 24th.. I feel pretty good about this pregnancy. I hope and pray that I am not mistaken, but if I am, I will deal with it the same as all the times before.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those are some positive numbers to start Angie. This baby started at 16. Prayers being sent your way for doubling numbers and a sticky baby.

Scary stuff happening here...we have an armed shooter on the loose a few provinces away who has shot an undsclosed number of people, including 5 RCMP officers. He killed 3 of them. He's armed with high powered rifles and bows, and his Facebook profile is creepy as hell. The whole damn province is on a manhunt for him, while residents stay inside. Hospitals are closed to anyone without a life-threatening need or who doesn't have a severely ill family member already admitted. Scary, scary situation out there. They've been hunting him for more than 3 hours now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks to you gals who always seem to be able to pull me out of a tail spin. Its a new day....


----------



## Navygrrl

BrandiCanucks said:


> Those are some positive numbers to start Angie. This baby started at 16. Prayers being sent your way for doubling numbers and a sticky baby.
> 
> Scary stuff happening here...we have an armed shooter on the loose a few provinces away who has shot an undsclosed number of people, including 5 RCMP officers. He killed 3 of them. He's armed with high powered rifles and bows, and his Facebook profile is creepy as hell. The whole damn province is on a manhunt for him, while residents stay inside. Hospitals are closed to anyone without a life-threatening need or who doesn't have a severely ill family member already admitted. Scary, scary situation out there. They've been hunting him for more than 3 hours now.

I just saw on The Today Show about it. How scary!!! I hope he's caught soon. Please stay safe!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Going on 13 hours now that they've been looking for him and haven't caught up to him yet. Everyone's still on lockdown out in Moncton. It's extremely scary. I hope they catch him soon too, before someone else gets hurt


----------



## fluterby429

YAY Angie!!! Sounds very promising for you!!! Stick baby stick!!!

Brandi that is terrifying. We lived through the first mass shooting at ft Hood. Thankfully it didn't last through the night. Keep us posted and stay safe!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate to say the word thankfully, but thankfully, it's nowhere near me. It's in another province, and they have the entire city on lockdown. All businesses are closed today, all schools, everyone's being told to stay in their homes with windows and doors locked, UNLESS there is an absolute emergency. Going on 17 hours now and he's been spotted three times, but still has not been caught. No one else has been injured since last night which is probably the ONLY good news to come of this. I just can't comprehend how scared everyone must be.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is scary Brandi.

Great numbers Angie!!

AFM, BFN again at 14dpo. No more progesterone. AF should be here soon.:(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi stay safe! We live near one of the school shooting "Thurston" and my best friend is related to the shooter that was a nightmare... I hope they find him soon and no one else is hurt.

Angie- 48 is GREAT!! That's higher than mine was with twins so I really think you're doing great :) The HCG # means nothing at this point other than making sure it doubles. FX for you. I know you tread lightly because of all your losses but I think that you just might have a keeper on your hands. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

48 is higher than mine with Asher, too. Mine started at 17, I think and kept going up. My hcg started at 16. Really really hoping this is your sticky, Angie!


----------



## fluterby429

One of my fellow TR ladies from Rio Bravo found out she is pregnant with twins today. She has suffered a few loses. I'm so happy for her! She is the sweetest person too. I'm feeling increasingly sad about my situation though. 

At times it's hard for me to see all the bfp's and babies and I'm still over here at square one. Sorry I'm just feeling down today


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah Fluter that is exciting and heartbreaking at the same time. I know it's easily said as I have a TR baby but I do know that feeling from when I was trying so hard before Emmaleigh. 

Ah girls I am sorry I know how you feel...it's been another year of ttc and my SIL had her baby boy yesterday and my bff is 18 weeks pregnant with her Not even trying baby...I have had to stay clear because i become a raging bitch to DH after I have been around them. Even if I do ever have 1 TR baby i will just have to take it I guess. Hugs. I love you all and will be here for you no matter what happens. 

Angie..KMFX for everything to double and you have a long healthy 9 months ahead of you.


----------



## cupcakestoy

:hugs: Flutter! I know how you feel. My mind was shutting down last night when my friend told me about her "accidental bfp" I spent the night crying & most of the day. Its so hard for me. I don't understand how it seems everyone is getting what we want & most are not grateful. When do we get our Miracles? I mean I am happy for my TR sisters who get their Miracles, but it sure sucks for the rest of us :/ Just know you are not alone sweetie!:cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Might be in labour ladies. Have had show, period cramps and really bad back pain and nauseous since this morning. Midwife wants to see me.

Will keep you all posted


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope all is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi cross your legs and keep that lil guy in there a bit longer! Thinking of you :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's staying in another day!!

I'm home now. We have ruled out preterm labour, thankfully. Asher has a strong heartbeat, but had one moment of concern where his heart rate dropped from 147 to 109 for about 45 seconds, but it picked back up. Still having lots of braxton hicks, though. Cervix is 1cm dilated. It's starting to soften but is still firm and long at 2.5cm. Silent UTI/kidney infection ruled out. Thinking the back pain is the way he's laying. Midwife thinks he's on a nerve and causing the pain and have advised taking it easy...rest when I can, drive as little as possible.

The happiest part was when the midwife said that given the cervical length, dilation, and softening, it's not likely I'll go overdue. That was happy news, as long as he stays in until June 29 at the earliest


----------



## Navygrrl

Goodness! That baby needs to stay in there a little longer, LOL! I'm glad he's doing well. Definitely take it easy and get some rest.

One of my friends just had her 8th baby. I love her to death, but seriously, I'm all "please stop having all the babies and give someone else a turn." I just want it to be my turn.

So, great big hugs for all of us!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I promised myself I wouldn't give up until I at least tried IVF once. I mean paying for it once would be hard, real hard, but I decided I would save my taxes every year and save ALL I could. I just can't let it go. I have waited for the last 13 years to have another baby. God knows that I have been patient. Then all the losses on top of it are heartbreaking. I sit back and watched my younger sister have six kids and it was awful for me. Sometimes I felt she threw her fertility in my face for spite. Now I have been trying for 25 months. Not so much as some others, but still quite a few years when the months drag by. I pray all of us have babies, whether by IVF or natural or someone has one for us, or by adoption.
I have lost so many babies that the moments of happiness will never outweigh the moments of fear.
I write on a blog on another forum but I don't normally write on any other thread because sometimes it hurts. I feel jealousy and anger and sometimes even disgust. I don't like feeling those emotions, but I do. The likelihood of me keeping this baby is slim, but if I lose it I will know it is not my progesterone and something else is wrong. If I get to keep it then I will never stop thanking God for having mercy on me. If I don't, I will still thank God while I am crying.
I think there is a good chance it might be a viable pregnancy...maybe. I don't feel the way normal people say they feel when pregnant though. I don't have to pee too much more. I am just a little more yawning every day. I have noticed a difference in my sleep, but really, I feel pretty good.. when I am not crying. My two pregnancies before were easy too though. No sickness, no real hardships. Maybe this one will be that way?? I can wish!
Glad your little boy is o.k. Brandi! I am going to love love love and cry my little heart out on the day I get to hear my baby's heartbeat. If it's this baby, my husband will be gone on ultrasound day, God-willing I make it to that awesome day.. Should be around the 20th to 25th or so.. We are telling NOONE we know except for my son. I didn't tell anyone last pregnancy or the one before that either.. My period should have been due Friday or Saturday. I am getting on and off low belly cramps and backache like my period is coming.
I pray for everyone on this forum. I know we all want babies, even those who have already had a baby.. I hope I get to stay around long enough to see every one of the tubal reversal babies. Don't give up! I know I won't.

Every day of this journey has been hard.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi glad little Mr. is staying out a little longer. 

I'm so glad I can vent here, because I know I'm not a psycho in my thought process lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies, hope all is well. CD 11...I feel my body is all outta wack. Guess I'm anxious to ovulate.... I usually don't get a +ok till cd16. Me and oh started our Fertilaid. I will keep you ladies posted. Happy Friday :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, just popping in to say that I'm praying for you and your lo:hugs: I'm so happy to read that you found a good dr.:happydance: I pray everything works with this pg!:hugs:

Cupcake, enjoy your trip!:hugs: Sorry for another BFN:cry:

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I dont know if this helps you or not... it didn't help me when people told me either but here goes! When I did IVF I thought for sure I wasnt going to have a real BFP or a keeper. When I say I didn't have any symptoms for most of the pregnancy (Until complications later) I am not fibbing... I didnt have any MS, I didn't have to pee more, I didn't feel bloated...... NOTHING until after first trimester. I was pregnant with twins it should have been amplified symptoms.. so I dont trust the symptoms at all.

If I wouldnt have been doing IVF I could of been 4 months pregnant before I knew it because I would of started showing.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Faith! I appreciate your prayers very much.

Brandy, I have a little tiny bit of tender breasts. I actually feel great. I mean I have been having some jacked up dreams for real (last night I dreamed my Daddy was a pedophile and then my boy got his head squeezed together by a raccoon. Wasn't fun at all.) I dont really have to go pee more. I dont think I will suffer any morning sickness either. I know my number was low like usual. I pray it gets high and we have a healthy baby. I am having low belly cramps like my period is about to start. It should have been due today or tomorrow. The hardest part is waiting. I keep telling myself that it doesn't matter, but it does matter. My 'never made it past day' is June 15. I will be 5 weeks 1 day.. I am reaching for little milestones. It has been 13 years since I have been pregnant. It's like starting over and not remembering a thing. Ha ha. I feel lost and scared and it truly sucks. My next draw is gonna be wednesday. My number SHOULD be in the hundreds. I pray it's higher. After that draw I haven't decided if I will wait for my ultrasound at the end of the month or continue with one more draw. I would rather wait but I know it will be hard. Heres my cb digital. All the tests in the world don't take the place of reading the word. Just took this tonight with just enough pee pee to cover the stick.. I couldn't wait till morning.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I also want to ask if any of you ladies know the hcg number to get one to two weeks on one of the tests and the number to get 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not sure of the exact number for digi's to pick up hcg, but I know with my third child, a digi picked up 1-2 with an hcg level of 36.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Found this...

The sensitivity quoted by the company is:
1-2 weeks: 50-200
2-3 weeks: 200-2000
3+ weeks: 2000+

I wouldn't necessarily trust all of that though, because I was still peeing on digi's and didn't get a 3+ when my levels were 2200, and didn't see it until my levels 17,000. There is discrepancies between whether the 3+ is really 2000, or 20,000


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cd1


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Galvan. She got me in full force yesterday, so ntnp til July cycle here....*sigh


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I would say the 1-2 weeks must be anywhere from 10 or 20 to 200. I also bet that those are not set in stone.. Like I could have a number of 230 and still get 1-2 instead of 2-3.. I don't know what my number is, but being 12 on Wednesday I don't expect it to be sky-rocketting..
I am suppose to have my blood drawn on Wednesday but normally I would have confirmation already of dropping numbers since I always got my numbers every 48 hours. I am thinking about going on Monday instead and then going on Wednesday too and if my number is still rising, I will stop the appointments until the ultrasound at the end of the month. I just feel so tired of all the worry and want to just wait for it to play out. Also if my number is in the appropriate bracket on Monday I might not even go back Wednesday. I have a lot of things to do this month like getting our house ready for inspection when my hubby gets out of NTC. I gotta clean carpets and I gotta live. I can't sit back and worry every day about pregnancy and wondering whether me lifting a load of laundry is gonna send me in a tailspin of distress.
I really just want to know already.. I could go to the ER, but I just don't wanna put myself through all the poking and prodding. Just a few more days and I can let it go and wait out this pregnancy. I really feel pretty normal though so far.. Not really tired more, and peeing more could just be cause I have stopped drinking coffee and started drinking juice. ALL DAY! I hate drinking beverages. I know it sounds weird but I can go all day with not drinking anything but a half a cup of coffee in the morning. Now I am drinking all day. I also try to have an egg every morning since it helps build estrogen and progesterone in early pregnancy. 
With all the pills I took at the beginning of my cycle, there is a good possibility that this could be a viable pregnancy. Especially with my progesterone level (which I am proud of). At least if I lose this baby I will know it is something much deeper than progesterone levels. Not that that will be much comfort. Now I just need to accept that the belly cramps and light backache ever so often is normal and not a sign of impending doom.
Well I gotta go make my hubby a crochet mouse..


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry cupcake and Galvin. 

Angie love that digi. Try to relax. I know easier said than done. Enjoy this pregnancy. You deserve it!!!

I'm still waiting to here from the nurse in OH on details of the IVF trial and cost. I have a phone consult on Tues. with Dr. Garza in Matamoros, MX. If we can't do the IVF in OH, we are going to try to swing it in MX mid next month as it's the only time I can be gone for two weeks. Trying to come up with the $2k we are short to cover travel expenses. This will be out last ditch effort I believe. Dh is dead set on trying IVF at least once so we can say we tried everything. He said after that he'll just put an ad on Craigslist for anyone that is pregnant and doesn't want their baby. Lol I had to tell him that's pretty much illegal.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I think that is hilarious and I felt like that myself. I would put an ad and not care one little bit.. 
Looking to adopt: If you don't want your baby, bring it to me. I will feed it every day. Meat and not just potatoes.. :) Any age, under 18. I ain't picky. :)
I hope you get your travel money to Mexico! I sure hope you get some babies. Don't be stealing nobodies little ninos though.. (jk)


I tried the ring test today. Have any of you ladies tried it? If you hold your wedding ring on a string beside your open palm and drop it three times, then lift it up over your open palm it will show you each of your children from start to finish, even miscarriages. Each time after your string moves to show a gender, move the ring and drop the ring BESIDE your open palm 3 times, then repeat to see the next gender. If you bring up the ring and hold it over your palm and it does not move that means that your child making days are at an end. Also, if your ring does circles and back and forth without stopping, it means twins.

Just for fun.. If you ladies do the test, tell me your results.
Here's mine!
boy=miscarriage
boy=15 years old
girl=12 years old
girl=miscarriage
girl=miscarriage
boy=miscarriage
boy=miscarriage
girl=miscarriage
girl=to be determined
girl=to be determined
boy=to be determined.
Yes, my history is extensive. Hope the last three have ages beside them and not the dreaded m word..


----------



## cj72

Congrats Angie!!:happydance: I'm praying this is your keeper ;) 

Well girls, today I am 42, 12 dpo and - hpt. I didn't hold out much hope for this cycle anyway. I was sick around O day. I wish you all tons of baby dust!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, I have my tr appt with the dr on 26 June, I am hoping to have my op mid august time (during my uni holiday), but not planning on ttc until December, I was thinking it would give time for my tubes to heal, was wondering how long after your tr did you start ttc? Thanks in advance &#127801;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I started on the first cycle on the request of my doctor. I was going to wait until after my second period, but he asked me to try after my first period and if I didn't get pregnant, he'd schedule the post-op hsg like he usually does two months after surgery. He said the tubes are usually healed by 8 weeks after surgery and that is when he does the hsg to make sure they stayed open. I ended up pregnant off that cycle. Can't wait to meet my little boy. Only 3 weeks to term, and 6 to the due date.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry about the bfn CJ....I do hope your bday rocks tho!!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Angie! I hope you get your keeper this time! 

Mumof5-we tried right way too but took us 14 months, iui & meds to get our bfp that we lost. Have just finished our 2nd iui cycle bfn. But will keep trying...


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm not sure I followed all the directions lol. I'll have to look it up and give it a try. 

Mum I was told to wait until 2nd cycle but we tried after we waited the 2 weeks if no bd because I researched it and it happened to be when I was O'ing. I had the hsg 8 mo later and showed open tubes. 13 mo later I had a laparoscopy surgery to check out all my inners and everything was great. 4 years 3 mo I do not have a baby.


----------



## Navygrrl

We started trying my first cycle after TR. Still waiting.


----------



## MUMOF5

Thank you for replies everyone, sorry some of you haven't had your tr babies, I guess it really is a gamble. I regret ever being sterilised. I hope and pray it works for me, but if not then I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I have a lot on my side; I had filshie clips (apparently the most successful to reverse), I only had it done 4 years ago, and my bloods that my dr done show I have good hormone levels, and I'm 35 - 36 when I will start ttc. So fingers crossed xx


----------



## cupcakestoy

I was 34 when I had my TR. Did end up with short tubes & dh has lower than normal counts too. He's been on supplements since October tho. IUI & meds are as aggressive as we will go. So we just pray God will see us through.


----------



## Mommabrown

cj72 said:


> Congrats Angie!!:happydance: I'm praying this is your keeper ;)
> 
> Well girls, today I am 42, 12 dpo and - hpt. I didn't hold out much hope for this cycle anyway. I was sick around O day. I wish you all tons of baby dust!!

Happy Belated Birthday and I am so sorry hun. 


MUMOF5 said:


> Hi ladies, I have my tr appt with the dr on 26 June, I am hoping to have my op mid august time (during my uni holiday), but not planning on ttc until December, I was thinking it would give time for my tubes to heal, was wondering how long after your tr did you start ttc? Thanks in advance &#127801;

I waited until my 3rd cycle...got pregnant right away lost it at 5 weeks 4 days. I tried for a total of 14 months and got my rainbow baby girl Emmaleigh. I have 7 1/2 on my right and 2 1/2 on my left. 



MUMOF5 said:


> Thank you for replies everyone, sorry some of you haven't had your tr babies, I guess it really is a gamble. I regret ever being sterilised. I hope and pray it works for me, but if not then I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I have a lot on my side; I had filshie clips (apparently the most successful to reverse), I only had it done 4 years ago, and my bloods that my dr done show I have good hormone levels, and I'm 35 - 36 when I will start ttc. So fingers crossed xx

I'm 30 on Tuesday. Had my reversal when I was 21 and had the Pomery Method. I still have great numbers via DR but we have been back at TTC for a whole year again. It really is hard even when you have opened tubes and no problems otherwise. I hope that your lengths turn out great and that you have a sweet bundle of joy in 2015~


----------



## LLawson

MUMOF5, I was told by my RE not to even have sex until 6 weeks minimum preferably 8 because he had to do alot of work on me and I needed that time to heal or I could mess it all up. I had tube lengths of 7cm on the right and 6 cm on the left. Im 43 and have been TTC for almost 14 months now with no pregnancies at all. Time is not on my side so I hope something happens soon! I had an HSG a few months ago and my tubes were fine. Good Luck to you and everyone else on here! I really hope and pray everyone of you soon get your keeper!


----------



## Navygrrl

Happy Birthday CJ! I'm sorry about the -htp. :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mumof5 I had mine done 3/1/10 after 3.5 years of every test coming out just fine for me and DH we turned to ivf and was successful on the first try. However the only thing we can figure out is that I have short tubes after the reversal.. I ended up with 3.0 & 3.0 

We started trying on the first cycle and in our 36th cycle we had a BFP but lost it to mc. 

We are going to NTNP from now on I think and pray for a miracle. I was 34 when we started trying and I am 38 pushing 39.

Fx for you.


----------



## Navygrrl

Oh, if only the TR doctors could guarantee results. :) I'm getting to the point where I wish I would have just skipped the TR and saved the money for IVF.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy we had our TR's just days apart. Mine was 3/06/10. I have 5cm on each side so IDK what our deal is.

Navy my dh keeps asking me how come we didn't just do ivf to start with. I explained to him how expensive it was (I also didn't know about MX IVF at the time) and the fact that he kept saying if it didn't happen the normal way then we aren't doing it LOL. Plus I told him that IMO at the time I thought for sure my TR would work. I had became internet buddies and met several ladies IRL that had successful TR babies. Why pay a ton of $ for only one chance when you could have several chances (in my case 100's of chances). Oh how I smdh at my logic now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Brandy we had our TR's just days apart. Mine was 3/06/10. I have 5cm on each side so IDK what our deal is.
> 
> Navy my dh keeps asking me how come we didn't just do ivf to start with. I explained to him how expensive it was (I also didn't know about MX IVF at the time) and the fact that he kept saying if it didn't happen the normal way then we aren't doing it LOL. Plus I told him that IMO at the time I thought for sure my TR would work. I had became internet buddies and met several ladies IRL that had successful TR babies. Why pay a ton of $ for only one chance when you could have several chances (in my case 100's of chances). Oh how I smdh at my logic now.

Fluter that is why we went for the TR to start with... We wanted to do it naturally as well as have the option to have more. I guess it wasnt meant to be for us with a reversal.

The $$ spent on the surgery, travel, testing after TR and leading up to ivf, and ivf we have spent about 60K to get the twins.


----------



## cupcakestoy

We are in for over 10k so far with just 1 m/c to show for it... Geez I'm not a good poster child for TR!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry about your negative CJ. I hope you have the best birthday! 
My hubby left today so I am all emo today. I cry at anything. 
Mumof5, I got my reversal 4-18-12. My tube lenths we 'really good' and we tried right away but I ended up with a bad infection. My tubes were blocked at my hsg but the procedure opened my left one. Since then I have lost 5 babies and am currently 4 weeks 3 days with my 6th. This one is our keeper I believe. You have an awesome chance since you had the clips. I hope you get your baby quickly. It's been 26 months almost for me and it's hard.
Dang Brandy, that's a lot of money! That is a lot of money on your end too Cupcake! When you get your baby it will be worth it! Brandy, I bet your girls are worth a hundred times more than what you spent..
My doctor called this morning and said my tests came back normal so he didnt see a need to make me use Lovenox during pregnancy. I am to come in Thursday for my 2nd blood draw. Normally I would have descending numbers already, but today I took this test with 3mu. I really believe this might be our keeper and I cant even say how I have been thanking God that I might not have to have anymore miscarriages. I am beginning to be hopeful that this one will end differently..on Valentine's Day or thereabout.
I am 16dpo.. Time is moving slow, especially with my best friend gone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mumof5, I had filshie clips too. I had them for a little over two years before my reversal.

I feel so guilty sometimes, being here and being "successful" so quickly. I feel bad for all the struggles you ladies share with us to try for the most precious gift ever. I wish there was so much more that I could do to help you all get your sticky BFPs and hold those babies in your arms. You're all in my thoughts and prayers all the time. There's still plenty of time for some sticky 2014 BFPs and I believe there will be plenty in here by the end of the year.

Angie, that BFP is BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm so glad you feel so positive about this baby. Sending lots of sticky dust!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Beautiful line Angie! Don't feel bad Brandi, that's just how it goes....


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - don't feel badly at all for your pregnancy. I'm always happy when my TR sisters get their BFPs and take home babies. :)

Angie - Those two lines are beautiful. T&P that this is your take home baby.

I had clips and ended up with 9cm on both sides. Sometimes it just doesn't work, even when the odds are good. Of course, my odds get worse each day since I'm older, LOL.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, stopping bye to say hello :wave: praying for the thread that a lot of you wonderful ladies receive BFP soon.

Brandy your babies are beautiful!! Just gorgeous

Congrats on your :cloud9: Angien 

Sorry cupcake and Flutery and also Galvan 

Flutery and cupcake you guys have wonderful plans, hoping you get your BFP sooner. 

Mumof5 I was 28 and I had clips my tubes ended up being 5cm on one side and 6cm on the other . 

Cupcake I know win TTC we go beyond and it gets expensive but your blessing at the end will be well worth it

Happy belated birthday CJ a
And how are you Navygirl and everyone else

Brandi congrats on your baby boy, I see time is getting close :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies. I knew the odds were against me when I woke up & heard my lengths, throw in dh counts & it may seem like a lost cause to some. It may be in the end, but I feel like we will get our keeper eventually. If it hadn't been a blighted ovum we would have been over halfway there by now. Grrr we will persevere & keep praying for our Miracle. I'm pretty much a straight shooter & if I honestly felt like it wouldn't happen I would throw in the towel. I just feel in my heart that this is in His plan for our lives. In the end I may be wrong, but it's where I am right now.....


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi don't feel bad girl. That's just how the cookie crumbles. 

Angie that test looks great!!! I'm so happy for you sweetie. 

Luckily we had Tricare Prime and it covered a lot of the testing, lap surgery, hsg and on and on. The bills for all that would've been out of this world. In the last two months I'd say we spent about $5k or more. My reversal was $2800 plus travel expenses of about $400. Not too shabby really.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lovely line Angie!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I spent 6 thousand on my reversal. I spent a few hundred on labs and prescriptions and such. Maybe 100$ on tests. I have Tricare Standard and still have not had any real bill from the doctor's office. I guess my insurance isn't so bad after-all. Maybe a few hundred on gas.. Military insurance does not cover the actual IUI, but it does cover the meds my doctor said. I have never had an IUI cause honestly we can't afford it. I am glad that God has not made us have to try to go so far cause I would have had to give up and just save. After paying for the reversal, we couldn't afford to do IVF without 2 or 3 years of saving. I will not forget to thank God for being merciful to us since I know I would not have been able to have another baby if we had to go farther than progesterone prescriptions. We are having a baby but we really can't afford to. I know that if I don't have a baby now though my age is creeping up on me and more issues will come up every year I wait, and truly, I might not be financially ready years from now even if I did wait. I will be finished with college in the spring and I hope to take a few extra classes to get my LPN license while I am working.
I also am sorry about the tests but I don't really know what is a good line since I have never gotten one before and my hubby is gone and just my son is here and I made myself not to get blood draws but once a week and that is not until Thursday so I had to go to WalMart and buy some cheap tests just so I could stress myself out. Plus with my hubby gone and I do keep this baby, he will miss all of the 'firsts'. I will get to see if the baby is in uterus and hear the heartbeat at the end of the month and he will be gone. I am stressing out with not knowing anything. I just bought those tests today when the doctor told me to come in Thursday. I know I won't be able to see much in results, but peeing will make me feel better and then make me feel worse when/if the line is a tad lighter. The hubby and I decided for sure that we are not telling until we are POSITIVE my numbers are increasing. The doctor is gonna check my progesterone level each week too. I think he might be worried about it dropping. 
I don't think I have ever had this cramping before. It is more in the early morning, but it is on and off all day, like my period is gonna start.
I treated myself to a manicure today and it made me feel so much better. 
Thanks ladies for encouraging me with the test lines. It is hard to not have anyone to talk to. You can just tell me if I am getting aggravating. I am usually so open that I don't know when to shut up. That's why my posts are longer than everyone elses... :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great looking lines, Angie!!

We have spent over 10k like Cupcake. I am praying for a surprise before IVF, but I am definitely not too hopeful. This whole journey has really brought out the negative in me. I used to be such a positive person, but not so much now. I wish we would have spent 4000 on IVF instead if 2500 on a TR we just might have a toddler right now had we. If IVF works, we will be about 15k in. It will definitely be worth it when we have our little miracle though.

How are the babies, Brandy?

How are you feeling, Brandi?


----------



## ~Brandy~

They are great Galvan. I realized today that I have to brace myself and start getting ready for the teething stage. Oh my that will be fun haha. I love to see them though with their first little tooth! That is if they teeth around 4 months like my first 2 kiddos did.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today, I think the nesting is still lingering. I've been scrubbing this house down like he's coming tomorrow since Sunday. My home is insanely spotless right now...even my book shelves are tidy. Every little corner shines, and I've become really anal about things falling on the floor. If you know me, I HATE cleaning...and I usually let my house get messy until my kidless weekends, then I clean, but this is crazy. I literally can't stop cleaning.

The Pregnancy Gods have a big sense of humour though, because I desperately need to clean the kids' playroom and purge some of their toys, and make it walkable in there. The playroom was going to be my project today. And boy will it be a project. I went downstairs last night to switch the mornings' laundry over, only to discover a brand new 150 load bottle of liquid laundry detergent had fallen and spilled all over my concrete floor, half of their toys, and the playmats.

So not only will I be purging toys today, but also cleaning up some lovely blue laundry soap from concrete. I've been told to avoid water, because that's just gonna sud up like a mother fluffer. Guess when the pregnancy gods want me to clean, they really mean clean, lmao.

I feel good though. My energy seems to be back, which I'm sure is only temporary, but I'll take it if it gets this house clean. I don't want to birth in a messy house anyway and I have to make room for the birthing pool.

I can't believe there's only 19 days until I'm full term.


----------



## momsbaby

Hello everyone I've been so busy with my dh. We're starting a business in the oilfield. What fun it has been lol...not really. I check in from time to time. Seeing you all post the price you all have paid thought I'd share mine. I've spent 14,000 so for that is 2 surgeries SA hsg and another hsg if not baby by July. I'm like y'all wish I would have saved that money and just done IVF but oh well its done and over with. I'm praying for all of you to get your keeper's and for myself. God bless you all!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Cupcake, 
Hold your head up! Short tubes is not a bad thing. Mine were 2.5 on the left and 3 on the right. I had several losses, but God finally blessed us with our forever baby! And she was 100% all natural! No meds or anything! I was 39 when we got pregnant too.
It will happen in God's time. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## anjie27

I haven't been around lately right now I'm 12 dpo and waiting for af to show and that might take a week or less since I took progesterone this cycle


----------



## cupcakestoy

jonnanne3 said:


> Cupcake,
> Hold your head up! Short tubes is not a bad thing. Mine were 2.5 on the left and 3 on the right. I had several losses, but God finally blessed us with our forever baby! And she was 100% all natural! No meds or anything! I was 39 when we got pregnant too.
> It will happen in God's time. :hugs: to you all!

Thanks! It helps to hear of ladies who get their the with short tubes!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake,
> Hold your head up! Short tubes is not a bad thing. Mine were 2.5 on the left and 3 on the right. I had several losses, but God finally blessed us with our forever baby! And she was 100% all natural! No meds or anything! I was 39 when we got pregnant too.
> It will happen in God's time. :hugs: to you all!
> 
> Thanks! It helps to hear of ladies who get their the with short tubes!!!Click to expand...

I forget did you have your tr at chapel hill? I see lots of people on their site with short tubes get their bfp... I had mine done at CH but wasnt quite as lucky. BUT plenty do short tubes do not immediately count you out ;) 

I think they are still learning though when it comes to reversals it definitely has not been perfected.


----------



## AngienDaniel

SUPER RANT:
I log on to my Facebook today to realize that I have been deleted by someone. Now, I really don't give too hoots about this person, or being on their Facebook, but I do care that I was deleted because I can get pregnant.. Yep, you heard me right! I was deleted because my infertility struggle doesn't count because I can get pregnant. I wanted to message this person and tell them that I hope they do get pregnant to miscarry---5 times like I have and then have them tell me my struggle doesn't count. I have become sick of these women who sit back and cry at me and tell me that I am not suffering from infertility and they are cause they can't get pregnant and I can. Lucky you! Better you not get pregnant than to get pregnant and dream of your little baby and then wake up to it's little life gushing out of you time after time! How these people actually THINK they deserve to have a baby more than someone else is beyond me. I don't feel like I am more deserving in the least. I think I earned every single miscarriage I have had for religious reasons if not for being such an idiot as to tie my tubes. I tell you something else, I don't come on here and shout out crap from my lips that I don't mean either. 
I don't deserve to have this baby. I know I don't. I just pray that God will relent and have mercy on my broken heart and not make me suffer the loss of any more life. I don't feel like just because I get pregnant on my own means that it isn't the same struggle or harder than someone who has never been pregnant. It's easy to say that it isn't the same until they're your babies that are dying and you can't do a thing about it. If you never know pregnancy and never know loss, then you are 100% better than to know pregnancy but to know constant loss, cause there is a different hope felt when those two lines greet your heart than getting only negatives month after month. I spent a year with blocked tubes and a year losing babies. I have been on both sides.

I WAS FURIOUS with this chick! I was shocked to think that this person could actually be so pathetic as to hold it against me that I lost 5 babies. How can a person actually sit back and feel that they deserve happiness and another person does not? Yes, I do feel that it's harder to lose baby after baby than to never get pregnant and if you don't agree then get pregnant and go abort over and over, losing your children's lives and then tell me I am wrong. What does being pregnant matter if your babies just die? Yes, there is hope. There is hope for someone that never has been pregnant to. What there is not hope for is ANYONE that thinks they deserve to be happy and another person doesn't deserve anything; anyone that thinks, "that should be me instead of them."
I actually thought for a minute about telling this person I am pregnant, but I don't want to put myself down at her level, EVER! I never want to hurt another person because of this crap. It is a hard enough battle already. The thought did cross my mind to be spiteful, but really I just feel sorry for her. I can't imagine being so dumb as to think no one but myself deserves the joy of children and holding it against everyone that is blessed when I am not.
I am glad she got off my Facebook cause I don't want to know anyone that can't be happy for other people's joy. After-all, when your joy comes around who will celebrate with you when you have scorned everyone else? Too bad I have to write it here and I can't be spiteful and tell her to her face. I wanted so badly to brag about my pregnancy and I know it was the devil making me feel spite in my anger at being scrubbed off for having miscarriages. I am glad that I did not say anything. I wouldn't want her to think I cared about what she thought. Thank God for His mercies and she left my page so I never have to be a part of her injustice again.

Rant over.


----------



## ~Brandy~

WOW Angie... Thats total crazyness. I couldnt associate myself with someone like that. Its better she be gone for sure.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy- Dr. Berger @ CH did my tr. He told me that both tubes looked healthy & still gave us 60-65% chance of conceiving. Which we did do, so he was right in that aspect....I too have read a lot of the success stories on there. Just praying we can add ours to the collection one day....I love you gals!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Angie! That is BS. You don't need "friends" like that. How are you feeling?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan I feel like a fat crybaby. My stupid blood draw is tomorrow and I am scared to death. I feel like I will be devastated if it comes back badly and I am scared to be hopeful for fear it will hurt more. I really am just glad it is finally here and I can get it over. With my husband gone I will have to deal with the outcome myself. He will be unreachable for the next 7 days, plus since the heat is so bad his phone is getting messed up so that it is slow responding. I hope when he locks it up tomorrow it fixes itself cause we gave 300$ for that phone and that was with a new contract. 
I still feel pregnant. I pray everything is high tomorrow so I can be content and I will be if I just make it past this week cause this is my 'never made it past point.' I will be asking for an ultrasound next Thursday or Friday if everything is good. I just want to keep this baby so bad. I am so sick and tired of failing at this. My lines are pretty dark. My chest is still sore. I have been getting nauseous in the mornings, I still have belly cramping, although not as constant as it was. I will let you ladies know tomorrow evening. I am going to go early in the morning.. Feel free to pray for me..


----------



## AngienDaniel

These are my tests. The digital was 13 or 14dpo. The others are 11, 16, 17 and the bottom is 18am. The others are pm tests. I have one more test to do tonight and then i am done with the insanity. If the 18pm test isn't better than the 17 then I am going to brace myself cause the 18am looks lighter than the 17pm to me. That's why I gotta quit peeing on stuff.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those are some very beautiful lines, Angie. Praying this is your take home baby!

AFM, had my midwife appointment. Asher is head down again (better stay that way this time) but he's posterior, which explains the extreme back pain I'm feeling. I'm hoping he'll turn on his own into an anterior position, as all I can find on Dr. Google are horror stories of posterior births, and I REALLY REALLY REALLY want my home water birth.

Next appointment will mark the start of my weekly appointments. It's getting so close.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie those lines are amazing! They have great progression. You're golden girlie no sweat... I know it's much easier said than done. 

If they were my lines would celebrate


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will hopefully be celebrating tomorrow.

Oh, and those girls look so beautiful! Are they really as sweet as they look in the photo?


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Angie. Your lines are beautiful.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie beautiful lines! Time to stop peeing on things & enjoy it day by day!! Congrats!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I have known several women with that mentality. I just had to realize that right or wrong, they are entitled to their feelings just as I am mine. I don't wish loss on anyone, but for those that have not experienced it, they may not be able to wrap their heads around that devastation. I know where these women are at in their thought process, I have the same struggle. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to get pregnant just to turn around and lose it, but the desperation to see two lines is very real. When you NEVER see two lines, you feel hopeless. When your tubes are jacked up, there is no pill or injection that will fix that. like I said, it's not ok for them to be that way, but everyone's struggles are real. I wouldn't waste my time on people that can not have compassion for another person's struggles. 

AFM: I called and spoke to Dr. Claudia at the IVF clinic in MX. I had all my questions answered. The plan is for me to fly down July 14 and the hubs to come down a week later for a few days. We still need $2k to feel covered on all expenses. We will have to come up with it some way because this is our only chance for awhile. I've left the 3rd message for the OH office but have yet to get a return call. It's annoying. I will email the doctor back just to let him know that his nursing staff has promised me a return call by the end of the day for nearly two weeks.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I wish I wasn't poor and I would give you the money. I sure hope you get it. I will start praying for you to find a way to get it somehow. I sometimes hate being poor. If you send me your address I will send you some money. It won't be a lot, but every little bit helps. Plus yard sales can help and asking each family member for 50 dollars so as they won't really know what you need it for, but you can feel easy cause it's not a lot of money to borrow. Better than getting a loan you have to pay back. If it would get me my baby I would ask the Pope.. If you still don't have enough maybe you can get a small loan or do like a payday loan place. I have used those before.. Sometimes your bank even lets you withdraw 500$ over the limit. I know you have to pay that back, but that's easier to do than miss your small window. Also, I don't know if it will be safe or not since I have never been to Mexico, but you can save money on a motel a night or two by sleeping at a rest area or packing your own food. Just suggestions. Bologna and bread never killed nobody for a night or two..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you that it all works out Fluter! 

Angie they are very good babies. They seem like 4 x the work as one though just because there's always so much to do. I am sure as they grow it will get less physically demanding or I hope hah. 

I'm frightened of the teething phase.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I would be frightened of that phase too since there are two of them. Hopefully they don't bite each others toes off.

Hope your boy turns around Brandi!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

fluterby429 said:


> Angie I have known several women with that mentality. I just had to realize that right or wrong, they are entitled to their feelings just as I am mine. I don't wish loss on anyone, but for those that have not experienced it, they may not be able to wrap their heads around that devastation. I know where these women are at in their thought process, I have the same struggle. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to get pregnant just to turn around and lose it, but the desperation to see two lines is very real. When you NEVER see two lines, you feel hopeless. When your tubes are jacked up, there is no pill or injection that will fix that. like I said, it's not ok for them to be that way, but everyone's struggles are real. I wouldn't waste my time on people that can not have compassion for another person's struggles.
> 
> AFM: I called and spoke to Dr. Claudia at the IVF clinic in MX. I had all my questions answered. The plan is for me to fly down July 14 and the hubs to come down a week later for a few days. We still need $2k to feel covered on all expenses. We will have to come up with it some way because this is our only chance for awhile. I've left the 3rd message for the OH office but have yet to get a return call. It's annoying. I will email the doctor back just to let him know that his nursing staff has promised me a return call by the end of the day for nearly two weeks.

Are you doing IVF in Matamoros?


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you Angie. You are too sweet. I hate being poor too lol. Now we maybe totally screwed because the majority of the $ we were going to have may not be here in our hands in time. Excuse my language but FML seriously nothin can ever go right it seems. 
I won't have to stay in MX. I'll be staying in Brownsville, Tx. I just walk across the border and the clinic has a driver to pick me up. The place is only about 5min drive. I had my reversal in MX. I completely trust where I'm going and have leaned it's not all cut out your inners and get robbed or killed over there. Amazing doctors work there and have very respectful practices that people world wide come to. :)

Galvan, yes I'm going to Matamoros


----------



## GalvanBaby

I live in Matamoros! We have to meet up!


----------



## GalvanBaby

As for extra money, it is really cheap here. Do you plan on staying in TX or in Matamoros?


----------



## fluterby429

I was going to stay in TX because I wasn't sure about staying in Matamoros alone most of the time. If you can recommend somewhere for me to stay that would be great. I'm going to just keep planning like I'm going for sure so that I'm not scrambling at the last minute. It will get figured out. This is what I tell myself. Lol we def will have to meet up! I thought you said you lived there before or close to it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will check some options out for you. I have an extra room, but it doesn't have A/C or a window to the outside. This is why it is an extra room. Lol It is really a storage room.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Ladies! I'm back from our mini-vacation! Kids & I had a fabulous time, ate way too much & over spent as well :( But it was WAY worth it! I only saw like 2 preggo people all week! lol Really got to enjoy my 2 kiddos, they kept me laughing!!! I did miss my dh terribly each night, but usually fell asleep quickly, so it wasn't too rough :) I still have this stupid rash. Going to make an appt to get a steroid injection soon...Guess I'm putting it off, because I was looking forward to NOT going in there until July! Ugh...Anyways...Hope everyone is doing well & having a good week :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Cupcake I'm so glad you had a great mini vacation!! 

I've gained about 5lbs this week...it's all water bloat as AF is due Sunday. That is at my normal 28 day cycle if it comes back normal which i am thinkin it will.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, did you go for your draw this morning? Any results? Praying for high numbers for your sticky baby!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you today Angie


----------



## anjie27

cycle #3 cd 1


----------



## cj72

Angie!! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie!! Updates?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- I hope you got great news today!!!! Don't leave us hangin'!
Anjie- hang in there! Your still new to the game & your body is still adjusting post tr.....
Flutter I'm so stoked for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, praying all went well today:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Seriously it is 7:24 here and my doctor just called me with the results..
THIS IS OUR KEEP BABY!!
Hcg 6-4 was 12 progesterone 48
HCG 6-12 was 453 Progesterone 53!!

I have been thanking God for the last 5 minutes!! I am so humbled that He finally has allowed me to keep one . I just can't even say the struggle of losing every single time and the hurt it causes my husband and I. I was seriously starting to believe I would not succeed.
I am to have blood draws every week and an ultrasound in 3.. Might try to have that ultrasound moved up. I seriously have hardly no symptoms of pregnancy. The sides of my boobs are a little tender and I cramp ever so often during the day, but I am not really more tired, no sickness, no more gas even. I didn't have anything hard with either of my pregnancies before (my live ones), but I couldn't dare to hope it would be the same this time. I am for real pregnant! I can't believe it. After 13 years... Thanks guys for praying for me and for being there for me to talk to. 
That is my one symptom (besides acne which I never get and I forgot to mention)..... crying. I cry at everything.. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't chat at you guys..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have just figured out my numbers on calendar and the day it should be around 1500 is next Monday.. On Wednesday I am making a trip to the er for side pain so I can have an extra check both on hcg and my first ultrasound to make sure the baby is where it is supposed to be! An ER trip never hurt anyone and I know the baby is good, but I gotta mark off that it's in the right spot before I can be completely confident, or as much as pregnancy allows anyhow. I can't wait for Wednesday.. I might go Tuesday and then go to my regular doctor on Thursday as planned.. Yes, ER Tuesday! Pray for me. I am praying for all of you too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BEST news I've heard all night, Angie!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'll keep you, hubby and baby in my thoughts and prayers for sure. Glad you're getting your keeper Rainbow, hun!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Brandi!!! Especially for the prayers! We can always use those.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, I'm sooooo excited for you:hugs: :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy: ....so, tell me again what supplements you've been taking?:flower:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Feeling just slightly jealous tonight.

Two of my friends who were due within a week of me are in the middle of having their babies. One is in labour right now and was due 10 days before me, the other was due 6 days before me and had scheduled a c-section for June 26, but is in early labour too, and due to her placenta previa and placenta accreta, they can't let her labour for long, so she'll be going for her c-section soon.

Guess the full moon on Friday the 13th worked for them.

On one hand, I'm glad Asher is still baking, because he needs more time, but I'm so ready to meet my little man, so just SLIGHTLY jealous.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Faith, I knew I had a lining problem so I researched supplements that are good for that cause you can only improve your lining BEFORE ovulation, which I did not know until after my loss last month. I thought progesterone helped your lining thicken but it only helps maintain what is already there. I had none pretty much. Never a feather shape... never triple layered...
Anyhow. I started taking these:
Zinc. I bought 50 mg pills but I cut them in half.. I only take half.
B-6 I take 50mgs, but I heard you could take up to 200mg
Red Raspberry Capsules: I took 2 which equaled about 950mg or so I think, (I only take one now.)
Aspirin
Folic Acid: I only take 400mg. I heard you could take 600 or more..
I took vitamin c about 150mg
I take a multivitamin but it doesn't have iron cause I can't do iron.
I also take a calcium/fiber vitamin.
I used castor oil packs on my tube region from my period until my period was over.
I drank pomegranate juice every single morning from cd1 until right after o (supposed to help with lining.) They might even have it in pill form?
I ate pineapple from a can from 1dpo until 5 dpo.
I also stopped taking baths and taking showers instead cause I use VERY hot water in the bath.
Oh, I also walked at least a mile every day on my treadmill.
Also, we didn't really dtd as much as usual around that time. We were trying to keep it morning and night but I think 2 peak nights we just went to bed. I think morning time dtd is best for conceiving, especially if you stay and chat for a few.. I also used the soft cups EVERY TIME. It was actually getting painful so I finally quit. Mostly I just try to stay positive which honestly is hard for me during that time since my emotions are high. When my fertile time comes around I dtd morning and night for three days. No exceptions most months. Just three days after the first positive. Then we breathe..

One more thing, my husband didn't drink alcohol and he took vitamin c, zinc, and a vitamin.
Biggest thing.. I took Clomid days 5-9 to give myself a more mature egg and to delay my ovulation a few days. It worked. I ovulated late cd 14 when normally I always o on late cd 12 early 13. I think it made the difference in my egg quality and the amount of progesterone the follicle made after ovulation. Also, since it was unmonitored, I have no idea how many eggs I released but I know I had horrible pain for 3 days after ovulation.
It sounds like I did a circus act but it didn't feel like it at the time. It actually was just a last ditch effort before trying to get my tube removed.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh and Brandi, my mom always said that most babies are born on a full moon, but if that were the case everyone would share birthdays. ha ha..
I hope your little one comes soon. I remember the pain when my son stayed two weeks after his due date. I was swollen everywhere. It was awful! Praying for a close delivery.. and healthy boy.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Angie! I pray this is your Rainbow! Sounds like it is!!!! Praise God I just think it is your time :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi- your close! I do hope the little guy stays in for at least 3-4 more weeks tho :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Angie!!! You and lil bean are in my prayers! !!


----------



## Mommabrown

Full Moon thing is a joke! While pregnant with Emmaleigh with in days of a bunch of us being due and one momma being over due no one and I mean no one went into labor. He needs to stay in there he isn't ready to be out yet.

Angie yay! Fx for everything to keep progressing so well for you and your rainbow baby. 

I am in a bitchy mood. Tired and irritated with my body.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't want him coming any earlier than June 29, when I'll be 37 weeks. I have a very strong feelings about July 9. I don't know why, I just do, lol. I'll be 38w3d that day, so won't mind if he comes then.

I know I'm 1cm dilated already, and softening but still firm. My cervix length is 2.5cm, which according to the midwife, between 32 and 36 weeks, should be 3.5cm, so she doesn't expect that I'll go overdue this time like I did with Anberlin. As long as I make it to June 29, I'm good. He needs to bake until then at the very least.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I am sooooooooooo happy for you!! it's been a long time coming lady and you deserve it.

I squealed when I read that and woke one of the twins! OOps.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Brandy! Now all I have to do is take things day by day and try not to look at every little thing as negative. I actually got to sleep a little later this morning. For some reason my time clock has been switched and I can't go to sleep at night. Before, I was in bed by 9pm. Now I yawn all day and don't sleep well.
I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. As of yesterday I made it farther than I ever have. That in itself is enough to celebrate. I do feel that this is our keep baby. I am positive! ;)
I wish I wasn't so turned off food though. It is hard to eat healthy when everything you look at makes you feel blah! I know it sounds bad, but even though I miss my husband like crazy, I am a little happy he is gone for this month so I don't have to be worried about anything sexual during these weeks. I should be a little farther along and a little more confident by the time he gets back in middle July.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls. Feeling like an awful friend today :( I find myself resentful & pulling away from my friend who is pregnant. Of course it doesn't help that she just sent me an update that everything is peachy & "baby smith" is due Feb. 2nd...ugh...I hate feeling this way. I guess it just hurts because she knows everything about our Journey & she did not want another, but is carrying a new life.....Her sister is 6 months pregnant & dh actually thinks they tried to get a bfp, since she likes to be the center of attention & admitted to being jealous of her sis. I don't really know, but I just feel like I don't know how I can deal with this & not completely lose it. I know I'm not being fair. I know I'm jealous. I have prayed & prayed for God to help me with my issues, but man this is hard....I don't want to act this way, it feels childish & immature. It just hurts. I can't for the life of me figure out why God continues to give this gift to those around me that don't want & in my opinion don't need another child. They struggle financially & have 2 kids that they can't handle now. Her kid stole a car last year at the age of 11, has been smoking & drinking. Its crazy. The kids don not have boundaries or discipline. Honestly that alone has put a strain on our friendship. The other gal that is pregnant has 3, a bad marriage & on welfare & still is not happy about the baby. I just can't wrap my mind around why when we have so much to offer & so much love to give & want a baby so much but the door keeps getting slammed shut in our face? Sorry to be such a whiny, spoiled baby on here, but I have no one else to talk to like I can to you gals...My heart just hurts today....:cry:


----------



## stmom26

Congrats Angie!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I know how you feel. I used to cry my eyes out every single time my sister would say she was pregnant. 6 times.. Once a year. I had to watch her belly grow and be there when they were born and I tell you, it was more difficult to do that than this journey has been. I had to hide my sadness and jealousy and pray to God and tell Him that I didn't understand why He was being so harsh. (Yes, I do talk to God like he's my bestie.)
Anyhow. THIS CRAP SUCKS! Even when you get your baby, you are covered in fear. I can give you some advice. After you get your positive pregnancy test, stop using them. It is stressful and worrisome. Let whatever will happen, happen, and just praise God anyway. I know it's hard, but God wants us to accept His will for us, and not worry about what others are doing... that's why there is a commandment to not covet... Being glad for someone else is the hardest thing I ever have to do sometimes.. Especially when there is no end in sight to the pain that comes from failing. I have to make myself pray and tell God that I want His will to be mine, no matter how it hurts me.
Not being jealous is hard to do. I didn't want to lose my sister over her ability to have babies so I hid away the struggle and jealousy and time went on. Even though admittedly, I still feel like she had so many kids just to be spiteful. She now has her tubes tied and I do not and I pray that God will let it be my turn and give me the good grace to not rub it in anyone's face. I hope I can at least gloat in private and never ever show publicly that I am rubbing it in.. (We all deserve to gloat privately.)
I hope you feel better. You have been pregnant once and you will be so again. Be patient and keep praying and God will give you the baby you want. I know I have told myself that everyday and still tell myself that now that I am pregnant.
Don't give up and be kind... these people sound like they need kindness cause their lives sound tough. Sounds like you have everything they don't have and they have one thing you want.. Kinda evens out and as long as you pray for them, God might give you the one thing they have that you don't yet. 
I pray for you ladies everyday. I truly do.

AFM: I have been taking WalMart cheapie tests and took a CB Digital yesterday. Even though my hcg was 450 on Thursday, I still got a 1-2.. My Walmart tests are also not as dark as 18dpo. I have one more CB Digital that I will take tomorrow around noon and if it still says 1-2 I figure I am in for a struggle. My numbers should be over 900 by tomorrow. I learned a valuable lesson though: Never take a test after you get your positive. I will not forget that anytime soon. I still have pregnancy symptoms and still think my pregnancy is progressing, but can't explain the tests so I might be fooling myself. All I can do is wait and pray. I also have decided to not look up anything else about pregnancy. Nothing. I am not even gonna use my calendar anymore. I closed all of it out and I have been tracking for two years now.. I am done with it. I have no control over any of it, and I have to let it go now and accept that. Thank God, He is helping me. Not even a desire to use the internet for anything but schoolwork, which I got up to week 8 finished this morning since there is no more Googling.. I am currently week 5. Plus, I am getting my Mom's blanket I am making for her done.
I also decided that I am not going to the ER and I am going to wait until Thursday for my next blood draw. I will ask the doctor for a scan for the week after though if by chance all is well.

Fluter I am praying for your trip. Everyone else.. I am praying for you all too..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hate CB Digi's. They cause so much worry and anxiety and fear in women who don't see the result they expect to see. According to the company's quoted sensitivity levels, I should have seen a 3+ around 4w5d as my levels were WAY above the 2000 they quote. Except even at 5w1d with FMU and levels of 17,000, I was still only getting a 2-3. My levels were over 22,000 before I saw a 3+.

Don't fret Angie, and keep your faith in God. Keep faith that this is your keeper baby that He has given to you, and by gosh girl, stay off Dr. Google and maybe chuck those digi's if they're going to cause you worry and stress.


----------



## momsbaby

What do you ladies know about maca root. I bought some today, the lady at the vitamin store said its great to ttc


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie trust those digital beyond bfp! I didn't get 2-3 weeks even when I was 6 w 5 d with my twins. I thought for sure I would lose them... It just caused me a ton of panic that ended up with me having an ultrasound. 

Fx for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I did chuck them... gladly.
I am at the point to where I seriously do not care anymore. My heart is like Fort Knox. If I miscarry then oh well. If I don't then oh well. I don't feel pregnant except for my boobs being tender and huge and the green veins that are everywhere and peeing so much and yawning all day. I do drink a lot more though than I did before. I also have to force myself to eat. Thinking about food makes me feel yucky! I just can't wait until Thursday so I can see if the number is still rising. It is so hard to wait, but if I move up the day I know that won't change anything except me knowing earlier. I do want to know earlier, but I don't want to know earlier. I am crying at every singe thing though. It's embarrassing. I am glad my husband is gone so he don't have to see me such a mess.
Momsbaby, I haven't taken it myself but a lot of women on the forums swear by it.


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby Works wonders!!! I know a girl who tried for like a year and her 1st cycle using it she got her :bfp: coincidence I dunno but it was the only factor that changed.


----------



## fluterby429

Those Walmart test are the worst!!! I learned this during the hcg trigger phase. FRER showed up well but nothing on the Walmart. I could even get lines on the dollar tree but stark white on Walmart. I'll never use them again.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just decided not to test anymore and accept whatever comes my way. I have also decided to take a short break from the forums, as anything pregnancy related is stressing me out and also my emotions are all over the place. Gonna take a while and settle down cause everything seems amplified since my hubby is deployed and me missing him is tough at this time. Gonna spend my time crocheting and hanging out with my boy. We got a house to get ready for inspection so I am actually gonna shut my computer off at the end of the day and open it only to do homework. No Facebook, not even on my phone, just sitting outside enjoying the beautiful things around me. Passing the time until my baby gets home.
Praying for everyone! God bless!


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> What do you ladies know about maca root. I bought some today, the lady at the vitamin store said its great to ttc

Sorry I have never used it.. But i have seen threads on the bnb board about it... You might search there


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake I was the same as you are now when I was ttcing. It was so rough for me to see coworkers getting pg that did the mean to... It was rough when it was someone that already had children that were in need of attention or help as they were having trouble in school or with the law. It pained me that we were totally ready and to provide emotionally and financially and it just didn't happen.. The why me was always there. 

We all will get through it. Unfortunately everything happens for a reason


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I feel the same way as you! I see family and friends raising kids they dont want or not raising them properly and you know they are going to be in trouble all their lives. I have 2 nephews, one on each side of the family that got DUIs at 17 and 18. Their parents are horrible parents! I ask god everyday, why cant I have a child and want one so bad and it will never want for anything! All these others can pop them out every year and could care less about wanting them, having them or what happens to them when they get here. Everything around here is about getting a check for each child you have.....the more you have, the more you get! Living off the babies they dont take care of! That makes me so sick! I think they should crack down on the welfare system. The ones that are getting it arent taking care of their babies anyway. Ugh! Disgusts me! Thats my rant for today! Sorry ladies! Cupcake I just wanted you to know you arent the only one that feels the way you do!


----------



## LLawson

Afm, Im only cycle day 43. 14dpo. BFN and no symptoms of AF of pregnancy! Im one cranky bitty right now! The longer I go without AF the worse I get&#128513;.
We had a race in Ohio this past weekend, it was hot one minute super cold the next and with me being so cranky, I think all the guys were terrified of me! Ill just be glad when something happens!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I think we are moving on to adoption. I have major doubts about IVF plus we can't afford to do both. Adoption just seems like the most likely option.

Flutter, I am still checking out hotels in the area.


----------



## cupcakestoy

momsbaby said:


> What do you ladies know about maca root. I bought some today, the lady at the vitamin store said its great to ttc

We trried it with no luck, but we are the poster child for failure lol don't go by me!



AngienDaniel said:


> I just decided not to test anymore and accept whatever comes my way. I have also decided to take a short break from the forums, as anything pregnancy related is stressing me out and also my emotions are all over the place. Gonna take a while and settle down cause everything seems amplified since my hubby is deployed and me missing him is tough at this time. Gonna spend my time crocheting and hanging out with my boy. We got a house to get ready for inspection so I am actually gonna shut my computer off at the end of the day and open it only to do homework. No Facebook, not even on my phone, just sitting outside enjoying the beautiful things around me. Passing the time until my baby gets home.
> 
> Praying for everyone! God bless!

 Good for you! Just enjoy it & I don't blame you for taking a break from the forums & FB! We all need a break at some point! Hope all is well!



~Brandy~ said:


> Cupcake I was the same as you are now when I was ttcing. It was so rough for me to see coworkers getting pg that did the mean to... It was rough when it was someone that already had children that were in need of attention or help as they were having trouble in school or with the law. It pained me that we were totally ready and to provide emotionally and financially and it just didn't happen.. The why me was always there.
> 
> We all will get through it. Unfortunately everything happens for a reason

True. Still doesn't make it any easier, but I'll be ok. Come too far to quit now..*sigh Just overly ready to get a keeper BFP!



LLawson said:


> Cupcake, I feel the same way as you! I see family and friends raising kids they dont want or not raising them properly and you know they are going to be in trouble all their lives. I have 2 nephews, one on each side of the family that got DUIs at 17 and 18. Their parents are horrible parents! I ask god everyday, why cant I have a child and want one so bad and it will never want for anything! All these others can pop them out every year and could care less about wanting them, having them or what happens to them when they get here. Everything around here is about getting a check for each child you have.....the more you have, the more you get! Living off the babies they dont take care of! That makes me so sick! I think they should crack down on the welfare system. The ones that are getting it arent taking care of their babies anyway. Ugh! Disgusts me! Thats my rant for today! Sorry ladies! Cupcake I just wanted you to know you arent the only one that feels the way you do!

Thanks LL! It helps to just know I'm not alone in feeling like I do :)



GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies. I think we are moving on to adoption. I have major doubts about IVF plus we can't afford to do both. Adoption just seems like the most likely option.
> 
> Flutter, I am still checking out hotels in the area.

I wish you well in which ever direction you go :)

AFM- Well, yet another BFP announcement today :/ This time its from my useless cousin, ugh, but won't even go there...I spoke with my Pastor's wife & she assured me, its ok to protect my heart & that I don't have to be there to suffer through this pregnancy. Said if it she keeps up with the updates to just tell her I can't handle it. She will throw a fit, but guess I'm past caring....I do feel better since we got away this last week & took the boat out yesterday :) Who can be un-happy on a Pontoon? lol Had a good day at work until I backed into a light pole:dohh:, But just ended up with a dent, so no real damage. Heading out to weed my flower beds.....before dh cuts them all down :/....Hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, we would LOVE to adopt, too!:flower: it seems like a daunting venture...not to say it's not worth it, but WOW! They make it so, so hard and involved! All these children growing up without parents due in large to all the politics!!! And you know what happens...start the adoption process and you'll get preggers:haha: I've read that over and over and seen it first hand! :hugs:

Angie, so excited to hear your good news later this week. :hugs: AND THANK YOU for posting your lineup of what you'd been taking and doing...:flower:

Afm, AF should be here today or tomorrow...like LL, I've had a long cycle:wacko: I didn't O until CD23 and then I've had a 13 day LP...
I'm starting the herbal tincture that Mrs.T talked about. Herb Pharm Woman's Reproductive Health. It will be here tomorrow...:) Even if this doesn't help me get preggers, I'd really LOVE to have more balanced hormones!!! You know those few days around ovulation that you feel GREAT..not much bothers you, increased sex drive etc....COULD SOMEONE PLEASE BOTTLE THAT?! I'm also tired of having a PMS migraine every single cycle!! So anywho, hoping the herbs might help:winkwink: I also started the Fast Metabolism Diet! Has anyone else done this? I have several friends who are having great success with it! This is just day two..but so far I love it! The menu is far more balanced than anything I've seen thus far, diet wise. I'll keep you all posted on my loss. My goal is 20-25 lbs.:thumbup:

Hope everyone is having beautiful, summery weather:) Ours has been crazy...hot and cold:wacko: supposed have snow in the mountains tonight...back to the 80's next week. :dohh:


----------



## GalvanBaby

You are right, Faith! It happens all the time. A ftiend of ours found out she was pregnant the day their adoption was finalized for 3 kids. Lol

Here in Mexico, it is extremely difficult to adopt. We are starting the process, but won't be ready for another year more or less. I am excited to no longer have to use fertility meds and to still be getting a baby!!


----------



## momsbaby

I have a quick question. I woke up with horrible O pain. Opk is positive this morning I've never had O pain feel like this. How long does the pain last?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Different for every woman. Mine lasts the whole day, while other women might last only a few minutes or a few hours.


----------



## momsbaby

Thank you Brandi mine have been all day so far


----------



## Navygrrl

I've had mine last for HOURS, and it's horrible, but I try to focus on hoping that it's just a really good egg, LOL.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galvan- I wish you the very best in your adoption process! I hope you accidently get your keeper in the process.. what a treat that would be

Faith- I was never good with the herbs.. I forgot to take them or would spend a ton and then only take them for a week! I hope you find what works for you and you're better than me at taking them 

Momsbaby- The pain will last until the follicle ruptures. In my case anyway... it was instant relief when it happened meaning the egg was released.

Angie- Miss you lady! Hope your well deserved break is suiting you


----------



## stmom26

Well AF was due yesterday, I've had no AF symptoms but I'm waiting until in the morning to Test! Fx'd this is it :) if not I will call the dr when AF starts to start Clomid... 
Good luck to all the ones in the TWW. 
Stephanie we've thought of adoption also, but we've not really done any checking on it, I know a friend of ours that had been trying for years found out she was pregnant the week they got their adopted baby.


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan- Good luck on the adoption plans! We've tossed that around as well. 

Well my IVF dream is shot down for good. We are still not getting the $ owed to Way from the government for who knows when. I finally spoke to the OH office. $500 initial visit, $5000-$5500 for trial IVF, $95 info session, papsmear, hystrosonogram $500, SA for Way and infectious disease screening for Way. Roughly $7k


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies ;)


I hope you get your keeper while you're adopting, Galvan! 

It looks like I wont be ttc June or July at all. I have a tumor ( small and benign) in my spinal column that is coming out in July. It will end up growing and putting pressure on my spinal cord which could make me lose feeling in my arms and legs. Best to get it out before it causes an issue


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> Galvan- Good luck on the adoption plans! We've tossed that around as well.
> 
> Well my IVF dream is shot down for good. We are still not getting the $ owed to Way from the government for who knows when. I finally spoke to the OH office. $500 initial visit, $5000-$5500 for trial IVF, $95 info session, papsmear, hystrosonogram $500, SA for Way and infectious disease screening for Way. Roughly $7k

Wow Flutter! You would think a trial would be WAY less than that! I mean they are using your body to test new meds/procedures etc...Granted you could end up with a baby, but geez!!!!


cj72 said:


> Hey ladies ;)
> 
> 
> I hope you get your keeper while you're adopting, Galvan!
> 
> It looks like I wont be ttc June or July at all. I have a tumor ( small and benign) in my spinal column that is coming out in July. It will end up growing and putting pressure on my spinal cord which could make me lose feeling in my arms and legs. Best to get it out before it causes an issue

Speedy recovery to you CJ!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yikes cj! That's a little scary. Best get that guy outta there ASAP!!! I hope all goes smoothly and you're able to get right back into the swing of things!

We've talked and we've decided that we are going to bite the bullet and ask his mom for the $ until we get his. Idk how she'll feel about it, but it's our only shot. We were trying to keep IVF a secret from most.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FX'D Flutter!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie if you are reading I am thinking about you and the little one tomorrow! I am out of town but plan to check for an update from you. 

Flutter I wish you luck with your mil! Mine has become my bff after the last 20 years so I hope that she has it in her heart to help


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM I'm doing well not paying attention to my cycle.. I know mensus was sometime at the beginning of the month.. No testing or tracking. I will only test with an hpt if no period by the 10 the of July


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy you'll probably end up pregnant quickly. You know they say you are most fertile a year after giving birth


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck tomorrow, Angie!!!

Good luck testing, Brandy!!!

So here is my 35w2d belly picture. I feel massive. Only 10 days to term, 31 until my due date
 



Attached Files:







10458472_321961514626568_620610186915053177_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi that is a big beautiful pregnant belly!!! Time sure has flown by. He'll be here in no time!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy-Good luck with testing! 

Brandi-Wow! Jealous of your belly!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi you're getting so close now!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hopefully sooner rather than later (but not too soon, lol). The heat here is KILLING me. I have July 9th in my head for some reason which would give me 20 days. Only time will tell, but the home stretch is finally here.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm already watching for an Angie update!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Checking in for Angie's update, too:haha::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Me too!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope your celebrating good news Angie!!! Update us!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Praying all is well, Angie!!!


----------



## fluterby429

AF is a no show so far today. Even when I check my cp not a hint of pink. I've rarely been late. I'm not expecting a bfp, just want her to show up. She has until Sunday to get here before I freak out. I have to manipulate my cycle a bit with BCP and was going to have to start them on Sunday anyway. We plan on asking my MIL today I think about letting us borrow the $. We got a notice online that says 6-8 weeks we should have SOME of the $ that is owed to dh so we plan on showing her that. FX'd she says yes and that AF shows up real soon


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Flutter, I hope you get a good break & get to proceed with IVF soon!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, there are a few hotels in Matamoros, but mostly in the downtown area where it is not safe at night. I would stay in Brownsville definitely.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Stopping by to say hello ladies. Fx for us all :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Flutter I am rooting for you! I hope you get the money and get to move onto IVF :) 

Angie girl I really hope you got good news and youre just too busy to come tell us. Dont make me have to drive up to the base and round up every petite brunette!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LOL! Brandy! My bro-in-law is in the area, too! I could send him over..lol!

YES, Angie, we need an update:happydance:

Fluter, hope everything goes well with MIL today:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Faith you just had an anniversary congratulations!


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - KMFX for you!

Angie - Hoping that the break is just what you need and that little bean is growing and growing.

I'm getting to the point where I'm rethinking whether or not we should try IVF. I'm still mostly in the no camp, although DH will gladly go along with whatever I decide. I'm pretty sure today will be CD1, and I'm mostly okay with that. I think I'm getting to the point where I'm mostly okay if this never happens for us. I don't think I'll ever be 100% okay with it, but at least I'm not crying in the bathroom every month.

I hope everyone is having a great day! Brandi - Your belly looks so awesome!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hope all is well with Ang and baby is nice and snuggy. 

Fluter Fx for you with MIL! 

Happy Anniversary Faith!!! 21 years is amazing! 

Afm, nothing new here. Just checking in on everyone.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls! 

Happy Anniversary Faith!!!! 

Navy-Good luck with your decision! I know how you feel about not crying every time af shows anymore....Just expected each cycle *sigh

Hi Momma :)

Afm-Nothing new on the TTC front, BUT we have our 1st baby chic!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just hatched out today! Its soooooo cute lol Gives me hope that something around here can successfully have a baby!


----------



## fluterby429

She said YES!!! She was very happy to help us and offered to call her travel agent and everything. Only set back is she has to call her "guy" I'm guessing banker/broker to see if she can get it out. Idk what she has it tied up in.

Navy, I know where you are. Even though I didn't cry anymore, I never stopped dreaming. I may never stop. Hugs sister


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> She said YES!!! She was very happy to help us and offered to call her travel agent and everything. Only set back is she has to call her "guy" I'm guessing banker/broker to see if she can get it out. Idk what she has it tied up in.
> 
> Navy, I know where you are. Even though I didn't cry anymore, I never stopped dreaming. I may never stop. Hugs sister

Thats fantastic news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Flutter!:happydance:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies, just a quick update for everyone. I miscarried this morning. I am pretty sure my number stopped going down the day of, or the day after my 1st blood draw. I am cd-1. I have an appointment scheduled for next Friday to discuss my tube being removed. He said he is fine with doing a Laparoscopy. My husband is gone so he doesn't know yet, but what ya gonna do? Crying about it won't give us our baby. (Not that I haven't cried.) The doctor also said he is going to give me a new medicine that has been shown to decrease the chance of miscarriage. Not Clomid.. He didn't tell me the name of it, just that most insurances don't cover it but the Military does. Guess I will see Friday when I pick it up. I am not o.k. with never having another baby, but I would rather never get pregnant again if it will lead me to another loss. I just want to get my body repaired and the tube removed just for my own benefit so as I can say that I tried everything I could. At least I know that it isn't my progesterone either. I won't be trying anymore for a month or two. Partly cause my Love is gone, and partly because I just don't want to. I want to sit back and take it easy and not track anything. I also have not been on anything pregnancy related until today and that is just to wish all you ladies luck and tell you that I will update if/when I have my surgery. I am praying for you Fluter! I personally am glad to take a break. This loss really hurt cause everything seemed so perfect, but something inside me is not perfect and I need to fix that before I try to have any babies. I am going to gladly save any meds he gives me though for the time when I am ready to try again. I am hoping my hubby will be o.k. with waiting too.
I wish you all the best! I will update whenever I am done with my surgery, or maybe when I am about 12 weeks pregnant if God ever sees fit to let me get there.
God bless!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also, I hope everyone has a great summer! :) :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

trying to change my stupid picture. ugh! takes an act of congress. o-0 I went back and read the posts and I want to say that I appreciate all you ladies thinking about me. This journey is hard for each of us in our own way and it is nice to have somewhere to go when you need to cry or yell. I will be back, I just have to make my life more simple because pregnancy had started to rule me and it is not good to be so afraid and depressed all the time. I just need a few to settle down my broken heart and learn to accept that I might never have another baby. Not everyone that tries will succeed and I could very well be that one that doesn't and I need to learn how to accept that I have done all I could do with the resources I have available to me. We will try IVF in a few years after we save enough money and I am setting my heart on the family that I have before time passes and I miss it because I am waiting on the family I am only trying to have. My boy is 15 now and he will be gone in just a few short years. I don't want to miss it while I am crying about my bad luck! I will check back in every once in awhile but I won't post often just cause it is so easy to get dragged back into the need to be pregnancy crazy. Thanks for caring enough to worry about me. I love you guys and will be praying for you all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwwwwww, I'm so sorry Angie! I was really praying for better news for you today. Still praying for you, hun.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, HUGE (((hugs))) to you:cry: so sorry to hear of another loss:nope: It looked so hopeful for you this time around. I pray your dr. has wisdom to see the root cause of WHY your little ones are not able to implant. Did your hubby have an SA done? I know a gal on the TR boards here from years ago who had repeated miscarriages...just like you..early MC every time and come to find out, her hubby had morphology problems. She went straight to IVF so they could select the best swimmers and she got her keeper:hugs: Just a thought...

Ladies, thank you all for the anniversary wishes:kiss: YES! hard to believe it's been 21 years:flower:


----------



## Navygrrl

FHL - Happy Anniversary! Your marriage is now old enough to buy alcohol. ;)

Angie - I hope you find the answers you need. I'm so sorry that things didn't work out, but I'm glad that your doctor has a game plan. Definitely take all the time you need during this break. :hug:

Fluter - I'm so happy for you!!!!! And I don't think I'll ever stop dreaming until menopause hits, LOL.

Cupcake - thanks!


----------



## ~Brandy~

So sorry to hear Angie :( I was really hoping this was it for you. I wish you the very best whatever way the journey takes you. I know what you mean by missing the years when TTC'ing... My son was 13 when we first started down the road to TR and TTC.. he is now 18 and we just got our keepers. I do regret that there was times I missed out on :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Angie. Was hoping this was your THB :( I admire your courage tho. I want to give my dh a child, but I don't think I could be strong enough to keep trying after so many losses. 1 about did me in. I hope you find peace in your heart & wish you the best. I do often think that I may be one of the unlucky ladies who ends up not being able to have another baby. Your not alone in your thoughts. It makes me sad, but I am a realist & don't want to spend the rest of the years before menopause ttc. There has to be an end point for me on this Journey; either a THB or just knowing when I'm done. Take time to love yourself & your family....Hugs & prayers Sister!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ahhhh Angie I am so so so sorry Hun. 

Fluter YAY!!!! I knew she wouldn't say no. I would never tell my son and DIL no if they were trying for a baby either! 

Cupcake YAY! What kinda chicks are you hatching out? Emma loves chickens. She calls them Shickens and laughs hysterically chasing them around. We have Bannies. lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

We have a variety of them! Silkies, Cochins, Doms, Buffs. This little one is from my Kukoo Marans! Black with a white chest & white dot on its head. We just started doing Chickens last summer. My son wanted to do it for a summer project & we all just love them!:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Angie sending love and hugs to you. I hope your doctor can help figure out what is going on. I still believe you are getting your baby. Did your doctor say Femara? That doesn't thin your lining like clomid does. 

Cupcake I love Silkies! 

I'm still waiting on AF. She was supposed to be here yesterday. I tested and it was bfn. I expected that, but wanted to be sure. I'm freaking out because of the time crunch I'm on.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh so pretty Cupcake. I want some silkies as well just haven't found any eggs at a reasonable rate lately. It seems the price of corn is driving up everything lately. 

Fluter maybe stress of it all has delayed her or is it PCOS that is delaying her? I hope she shows soon for you.


----------



## fluterby429

I don't have PCOS so it's probably just the stress. I have a very regular cycle (for the most part). Ughhh seriously, this is just my luck! It's like a black cloud that floats around behind me!


----------



## Mommabrown

Well I look like a dumb shit! Ha I thought it was you that had PCOS but maybe that is someone else!! I say stress as well then.


----------



## stmom26

Well AF is 5 days late for me and I've tested a few times and all BFN... I've been feeling like AF is about to show for 3 days now and nothing yet... I call the Dr yesterday and he called in Clomid or another aid like it and told me to start taking it on CD2-CD6 I'm just ready for AF so we can start a new cycle....


FX'd Flutter
I'm sorry Angie


----------



## fluterby429

no biggie Momma! It's hard to remember everyone's situation

stmom I'm in the same boat. Still no af. She was supposed to be here on Friday. I tested Friday but BFN. I'm starting to panic. If she doesn't show soon IDK what I'm going to do. I'm going to miss my kid's first day of school and I don't like that idea at all


----------



## stmom26

My dr told me to take Alieve 3 times a day with my meals for three days


----------



## fluterby429

My period still isn't here!!! I'm afraid we are running out of time. I'm already going to miss the first days of the kids school and my husband can't be gone too. I'm so upset. I can't believe this is happening


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh NO flutter! It seems it's all hitting you this month. :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie - love and prayers your way. Hope you get the answers you seek...God Bless

Fluter - Congrats and Good Luck

Brandichunks - you are 2 days more pregnant than my daughter. she's looking at a 7/15 induction date, cuz she is huge!!!! Thats one day befor my youngest sons Birthday.

Faith - Congrats on 21 years...:happydance:

FX AND BABYDUST FOR YOU ALL...

AFM.... CD 3... Had CD3 bloodwork today. Its been over a year since I was checked after my TR. I'm taking A prenatal and Fertilaid as a prep, but my doctor thinks I'm healthy for babymaking (trying pre-seed next month because as I get older my ewcm has become scant). We have NTNP for 3 months. My OH lives 40 minutes from me so we literally only have 2 times to try unless we happen to get lucky and I O on a weekend. I'm ovewhelmed with work, kids baseball, caring for my mom and all the other daily stresses. My doctor says I need to stay stress free... um sure lol
I attached pics of me and my very pregnant daughter
 



Attached Files:







bbs.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9









belly kiss.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter..yikes! It just figures...of all the months:dohh: I'm really sorry!:hugs: hope she arrives TODAY! 

Jenafyr, you and dd look so happy:cloud9: congrats! Not long to go now:happydance:

stmom, hope AF finds you soon, too!


----------



## stmom26

CD38 and still no AF... I'm going to go pick up some more test and I guess test again I've also got another call in to the dr... This is the third cycle that is messed up.... I don't understand it I've taken the ovulation test and it shows I'm Oing each month but could I not be Oing after all and that's why I'm not having normal cycles... They were some what normal before they found the cyst on my overy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I seem to have exploded overnight. Literally. I walked into my daughter's playgroup this morning and the first thing I heard was "OMG! You're MASSIVE!"

Getting tired of the "You haven't had that baby yet?" I swear the next one to say that to me is going to get some snarky response along the lines of "My ass is the size of two watermelons and my stomach looks wider than a damn beach ball. Does it LOOK like I've had the baby yet?!"

I'll be term on Sunday though, so baby watch begins soon. Still measuring 3 weeks ahead, so measuring at 39 weeks at the moment. Kinda wish that meant something, because I'm totally ready to have him here.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My daughter had her 36 week appointment today and is 1cm dialated and measuring 37 weeks. In 2 weeks the doctor will schudule a 38-39 week induction if she doesnt go naturally. Mainly so I can he there... she's 4+ hours away


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi hoping baby come a sooner than later :) I know you're exhausted 

Jen I know you're ready to meet that grand baby!!! 

Stmom I'm going to use parsley A LOT today. I'm going to steep it and use it internally. I'm desperate at this point


----------



## momsbaby

8dpo tested this morn there's a very extremely faint line. Could be evap will test again friday. Praying praying praying


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's so awesome that her doctor is willing to do that so you can be there, Jenafyr! Here, they won't induce before 40 weeks except for medical reasons. If you have a midwife like I do, they won't induce before 41 weeks.

I'm ready to meet my little man, but I know the longer he stays in, the healthier he'll be. My friend's baby came home yesterday and she's only a few minutes away from me, so I have been stealing some newborn snuggles in to pass the time. We agreed I'd return the favour. Once Asher gets here, we're going to split the cost of newborn photos and get some shots of the two of them together. She's gotten her little girl a white dress and I'm getting Asher a little suit this weekend. It's going to look so adorable!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes I am excited and thankful her doctor is allowing it. I guess at 38 weeks they will check his lung function and go from there.

I need surgery on my shoulder and have had to put it off a few times due to work and medical stuff with my mom.... my mom just told me "watch you get pregnant and have to put it off again" :dohh: although it would be a welcome jinx.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Isn't that how it always works? lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-A lot of Vitamin C can help things along too...For once I hope af get there soon!!!!

Stmom-did you test again???

Brandi-Any day now!!!! Excited for you, but makes me sad that I remember you reading Harry Potter while waiting to have TR...*sigh I hope the rest of us get to where you are some day, until then we shall bask in your glory lol

Moms-Gl with testing tomorrow!!!

Jen-Love it that your the cool tat "Gigi" How awesome & exciting for you!!! Hope you got to put off your surgery for a while ;)

Hello to the rest of you great ladies!!! Hope to see some updates soon. Nothing new here...NTNP is kinda nice lol I have no clue when or for that matter IF I O'd this time :shrug: & Honestly haven't really cared too much this time. Been nice to Not worry about it, but I have found myself not really excited about IUI in July :dohh: Hoping when af finds me it motivates me to want to get back on the ttc bus....Been storming here most evenings, so I haven't been able to have my "dirt Therapy"---dislike!!!! Have a great rest of the week!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Moms with testing Fx for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol, I had forgotten about that little tidbit. I was so tired that morning but so excited and nervous. I can't wait until the rest of you get your sticky BFPs and hold your forever babies! I have no doubt that it will happen.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My mom keeps asking if I'm pregnant. ..she's had 2 dreams. :dohh: she's usually right but it's cd3 so I know I'm not lol yesssss gigi was the name picked out :) she calls me 800x a day asking questions lol her doctor said he wants to meet me becuz I give her great advice and alot of knowledge. She told him I'm an expert :haha: I have a good feeling about this year for you ladies, for all of us actually. ..


----------



## stmom26

I tested again yesterday afternoon and called the dr and he is putting me on progesterone 2pills for 5 days and then on cd2 starting Clomid.


cupcakestoy said:


> Flutter-A lot of Vitamin C can help things along too...For once I hope af get there soon!!!!
> 
> Stmom-did you test again???
> 
> Brandi-Any day now!!!! Excited for you, but makes me sad that I remember you reading Harry Potter while waiting to have TR...*sigh I hope the rest of us get to where you are some day, until then we shall bask in your glory lol
> 
> Moms-Gl with testing tomorrow!!!
> 
> Jen-Love it that your the cool tat "Gigi" How awesome & exciting for you!!! Hope you got to put off your surgery for a while ;)
> 
> Hello to the rest of you great ladies!!! Hope to see some updates soon. Nothing new here...NTNP is kinda nice lol I have no clue when or for that matter IF I O'd this time :shrug: & Honestly haven't really cared too much this time. Been nice to Not worry about it, but I have found myself not really excited about IUI in July :dohh: Hoping when af finds me it motivates me to want to get back on the ttc bus....Been storming here most evenings, so I haven't been able to have my "dirt Therapy"---dislike!!!! Have a great rest of the week!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Momsbaby hows the testing going?


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm on cd 20 today & have just had some rusty/brown mixed in creamy cm when I wiped. No sex since Sunday. not sure when I O'd this time...Just curious if anybody had this after a clomid cycle? Not aware of a cyst rupture. had mild cramps Friday & Saturday & have been irritable last few days, but nothing else. Praying its implantation, but trying to NOT count my chickens just yet! Any experiences/advice appreciated!:shrug:


----------



## fluterby429

Cj I had spotting on clomid. It sucks. I'm not a fan of it. 

I STILL do not have a period. I drank parsley tea last night and today. I've ate tons of vitamin c and crushed up two aspirin and drank it with sugar and honey. Idk what else to do. I'm so sad because our window is about to close


----------



## cupcakestoy

I didn't take Clomid this time. Just wondering if maybe its leftover from last month? Oh well, probably nothing anyways...

Flutter I sure hope AF comes soon! I did read when I was waiting to mc that taking Vit. C like 6000mg a day can do it. I was a chicken & only did 2000mg twice a day tho lol


----------



## momsbaby

Tested this morning looks neg. I'll test again friday which will be 11dpo


----------



## fluterby429

Still nothing. I've swallowed a ton of Vitamin C, drank parsley tea crushed aspirin and still nothing. This has only happened to me the 2nd cycle after my TR. Other than that I've been a day or two late after taking clomid but never a week!!! I'm so frustrated


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have discovered a slight issue with my 3 year old's pronounciation of her baby brother's name.

If you ask her what it is, she'll tell you Baby A**hole.


Off to my midwife appointment!!! Weekly from here on out!


----------



## Mommabrown

O M Gosh Brandi! I don't know if I'd be able to hold back from Laughing so hard. 

Fluter...do you know exactly when you O'd this cycle? You may not be out yet....

Cupcake...FX for IMB. I've only had this once during O and was told it was from the egg rupturing out so hard. 

Afm, I have never ever notice my bbs being so tender before O ever until this month. I swear they are so bad tender I don't want to even move.


----------



## fluterby429

I have no idea. I didn't track anything because I was over it lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma- I've had O bleeding twice before but it was bright red. I am on CD 21 today. Didn't track O but latest was on CD 16 on clomid cycles. Had tad little more brown gooey cm today with check only. Been cramping like me AF is coming too. Not sure what to make of it but trying to just forget about it til AF is late lol not sure when she will show so I will next Tues if she's not here. That will be CD 27, usually shows by CD 26.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXgNsAENYQ


----------



## Jenafyr4

LOL.... Oh Brandi thats great.... :dohh:


----------



## Mommabrown

HHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! I'm rolling! That is great Brandi! 

Fx you Fluter! 

Cupcake don't you just hate it when our bodies throw us for a loop with something new?!?


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - Make sure you hang onto that video for when she's a teenager, LOL.

Fluter - sending you "HURRY UP AF" vibes.

Nothing exciting going on here, other than maybe a nap later. Dragging a 10 year old around the pool using a noodle is tiring.


----------



## momsbaby

That is hilarious Brandi!!! I laughed so hard


----------



## cupcakestoy

LMBO!!!! Brandi-That is priceless!!!!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, he's gonna love her for that one when they're teenagers :rofl:


----------



## fluterby429

Lol too cute and funny


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am in SHOCK!!!! Nothing related to ttc, but just checked my bank account that my Child support goes into....My ex deposited $4500.00!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I called him & he said he & his mom had sold her old house & he thought it was only fair to split his part with me...I was speechless, to say the least....Some how he never ceases to amaze me...Just glad it was a good surprise this time!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

That's awesome


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is great, Cupcake!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's awesome, cupcake!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks gals! Wasn't trying to brag about it :/ Just knew how we had all talked about CS issues with the ex's before & wanted to share...Wish everyone could get blessed with a little lump some arrears pay lol He still owes me about $5000 tho, so he's not outta the woods, but I am glad he made the effort, was starting to worry about car shopping for my daughter later this year...ugh Growing up TOO fast!!!:cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, that is an awesome surprise, so brag away hun! Wish mine would pay, lol. But in the end, to me, I don't struggle to support the kids on my own, and my kids having a relationship with their dad is much more important than money. He's agreed to pay for the girls to go into dance in September, since I'm paying for our son to do soccer this summer, and hockey this winter, so I'm satisfied he's helping at all. He hasn't in three years, lol.

Asher dropped last night. Big time. Getting so close! Red shirt is 10 days ago, black shirt is last night
 



Attached Files:







10458472_321961514626568_620610186915053177_n.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









10409414_325293244293395_6478767849257421658_n.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake that is awesome that he did that. Mine isn't so great like that. He'd ran off and bought some new vehicle or something he didn't need. Never worries about his kids ever. 

Brandi...wow not long now. Emm didn't drop until a few days before she came. She's quite the stubborn baby! or toddler now. Hehe


----------



## Navygrrl

LOVE pics of preggo belly!!! It seems like just last week you were asking about the surgery, LOL.


----------



## momsbaby

BFN this morning so if af shows up I'll have the hsg test done soon. Praying I have at least 1 tube still open. 

Brandi love the pic!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter hoping your cycle gets on track for ivf!

Cupcake thats freaking awesome! Nothing like a totally unexpected deposit ;) 

Angie I am thinking of you and hope you're doing well

Brandi that totally cracks me up she is so innocent too! You might wanna ask her to use a nickname for now hah...I have a feeling that ASH would be A$$


----------



## LLawson

Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on so much. Everything is crazy busy around here!
I will get back on later and read everything Ive missed. I have a quick question:
Can you gals tell me what Glucophage does? My Re had me do some bloodwork earlier this weekand he just sent me an email telling me he called that in and he gave me this crazy schedule as far as taking it and to not go by what was on the bottle and said if I had questionsto call the office Monday cause they are already out today. I know he said something about shortening my cycles before the bloodwork. I figured Cupcake you would know what it is and what it does. He did put in my email today that it may take 2-3 months to work.
I have to get to the pharmacy real quick before they close so I can get this started. Ill try and get back on tonight or early in the morning! We have a race tomorrow and tomorrow is the last day I get a phone call from my son before he heads to Afghanistan.....Ive been trying to keep myself extremely busy cause this is really bothering me&#128532;. Im not liking my baby being so far away for so long! Im very proud but scared to death as a mom! Well gotta get to the pharmacy! 
Thanks!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on so much. Everything is crazy busy around here!
> I will get back on later and read everything Ive missed. I have a quick question:
> Can you gals tell me what Glucophage does? My Re had me do some bloodwork earlier this weekand he just sent me an email telling me he called that in and he gave me this crazy schedule as far as taking it and to not go by what was on the bottle and said if I had questionsto call the office Monday cause they are already out today. I know he said something about shortening my cycles before the bloodwork. I figured Cupcake you would know what it is and what it does. He did put in my email today that it may take 2-3 months to work.
> I have to get to the pharmacy real quick before they close so I can get this started. Ill try and get back on tonight or early in the morning! We have a race tomorrow and tomorrow is the last day I get a phone call from my son before he heads to Afghanistan.....Ive been trying to keep myself extremely busy cause this is really bothering me&#128532;. Im not liking my baby being so far away for so long! Im very proud but scared to death as a mom! Well gotta get to the pharmacy!
> Thanks!

 Hey LL!!!! I've missed ya! I'm on Metformin, generic glucophage. It is used to increased ovarian function & to decrease insulin resistance. I take 1000mg/day. Can cause some pretty bad gas & diarrhea. Some lose weight while taking it, me not that lucky :nope: Hope that helps :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey chicks! I just read everyone's posts and caught up.
Faith I hope you had an awesome anniversary.
Brandi, I hope your little one shows his pretty little face soon.
Fluter, I hope your period shows or you are pregnant. Waiting is the worst.
Cupcake, I hope your bleeding is implantation bleeding. Also, the reason I don't quit is because I know I would always ask myself, "What if." I would always wonder what if I had just pushed myself a little bit farther, just tried one more time.
Moms I hope your hsg shows both your tubes open. For everyone else, I hope you are all doing o.k.

Just gonna give an update. I had my appt. today and my surgery is set for next Thursday the 3rd at 7:30am. I had a water hsg in the doctor's office today, but he couldn't see my tubes really well on his little ultrasound machine. I have been having horrible cramps and bleeding since the procedure but that's mainly because during the vaginal ultrasound before the hsg, he showed me where my pregnancy had implanted since there was still a little bit left and I haven't fully miscarried yet. He said what is left should just shed with my next period. At least I finally made it far enough to see if a pregnancy made it to my uterus and verified that I am not having tubal pregnancies. The medicine he is going to prescribe me is called Menophur?? I haven't read anything about that medicine before. I also have a pretty big follicle on my left ovary.. wouldn't you know it when my hubby is gone. He will be gone for about 7 to 10 more days. I will be given a blue saline solution before my surgery to try to verify one more time that my right tube is blocked.. If it is, I will finally get one more huge thing off my list and only have an estrogen issue left, (or an unfixable egg problem...) Either way, my list has dwindled down and I am almost finished. The doctor said something about giving me progesterone shots from now on. I don't know what the difference is really. I also want to research what menophur is since that will be my new med as soon as my next cycle gets here. I cannot make myself count my miscarriage as my cd-1 since I bled for only a few hours. I am just waiting to see what happens. Not counting, not tracking, not posting... When my husband gets back and after this surgery we try again, I will have to track for the next few months until we leave here.. Then I will be taking a break for a few months. I am ready to accept that I will need to take a break for myself and the people around me if I don't find myself with a viable pregnancy in the next few months. I will begin ntnp and saving money for IVF.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news that you're not having ectopics, Angie, and I'm glad you finally have a doctor willing to listen to you and help you through all this and figure out how to get you your sticky, forever baby.

Take as much time as you need, but please keep us updated. We're all here for you through this!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck Angie. I hope it brings you peace finding out what's going on and getting all fixed up. Baby dust to you my friend.

Fluter... fx for you.

Cupcake...good luck. ....

All you ladies have a great weekend. It's supposed to be raining here so I'm gonna make the best of things.

Afm... my day 3 blood work was excellent EXCEPT my Tsh. ..aka thyroid was really high so I should start meds Monday. Any of you have this issue?


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie that is great new and I am sure a huge relief for you to be able to see. I hop eall goes well with the HSG and that if it is blocked that you get some relief and have your surgery. Fx that all works out well for you. 

Jen I haven't had any problems with that. I am of no use in this situation. Sorry hun.


----------



## Navygrrl

Menopur is a pretty common med used in IVF for stimulation. It's usually pretty expensive, so I'm glad your insurance is paying for it, Angie.

Jen - I had a high TSH level and took meds for it. It just means hypothyroid, which is pretty common. Levothyroxine is usually what's given for it. Getting your TSH levels back to normal will actually help with TTC. :)

Taryn and I are going to the trampoline gym today, so fingers crossed that no one gets hurt, LOL. Also, I learned the hard way that relying on your daughter to apply sunscreen to your back is pretty much exactly the same as not wearing sunscreen.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, I had my gynae appt the other day, and she has agreed to do the reversal for me and I'm booked in for 16 August, eeks, I am soooo excited &#128515;, Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Mommabrown

EEEKK Mumof5!!! Or should I say 6! Super stoked for you!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

:witch: has arrived 4 days early :growlmad: Meaning this was a 22 day cycle...I'm assuming with this the rash/acne & tender bbs since last cycle; my hormones were nuts. Not even sure I did O...Oh well onward & upward I guess. Will call Dr. Nelson Monday for my Femara & pick up a new supply of Opks this week...Good news is I should HOPEFULLY O on a weekend day, so dh won't be too tired from work.....Praying this will be our last try & we will get our sticky :baby:


----------



## Mommabrown

Sending you lots of good vibes Cupcake!!

I have had EWCM since yesterday but it is not as much today. We didn't DTD as we did it on Thursday and OH was tired from work...not only that he has been a whine bag about TTC and feeling like it's not full filling as he has to work to give me a baby. So i let it go...late last night I start cramping from my right side and I automatically know we have missed our window this month. He has another long day today is in a pissy mood so who knows if we are even gonna Bump dirties or not. So i figure I am out as well this month already.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm glad your knocking things off your list. I think the meds will help a ton. The shots are a good idea for you. 

I STILL DONT HAVE AF!! 9 days!


----------



## cj72

Jenafyr4 said:


> Good luck Angie. I hope it brings you peace finding out what's going on and getting all fixed up. Baby dust to you my friend.
> 
> Fluter... fx for you.
> 
> Cupcake...good luck. ....
> 
> All you ladies have a great weekend. It's supposed to be raining here so I'm gonna make the best of things.
> 
> Afm... my day 3 blood work was excellent EXCEPT my Tsh. ..aka thyroid was really high so I should start meds Monday. Any of you have this issue?

jenafyr-I do. I get it checked every year and they up my meds every year. I tame Levothyroxine first thing every morning on an empty stomach about an hour before I eat breakfast.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I had high tsh levels after my 2 child almost 13 years ago but nothing since. Just want my body right for the baby to be


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Beautiful Ladies!!

First I gotta say, MommaBrown, I laughed out loud at the 'bumping dirties' comment. I know the circumstances are not funny, but I have never heard it called that particular thing before and think that is hilarious description.

Navy, I really like your little girl's name. I hope you guys had fun at the trampoline place..

Mumof5, I bet you are so excited. I was so happy to get mine done. I hope you get your thb right away!!

Cupcake, I bet you are so ready for your IUI! I hope this is the last one you need! I am praying for you.

Thanks for the well-wishes Jenafyr. I don't know much about thyroid except most people say it's not too bad to get under control and once it is, pregnancy is easier.

Fluter, Do you have 9 days left to start your period? Are you due to start it? I don't know if I caught that. I sure hope you bleed in the time you have left. I am rooting for you!

I found out that my husband is due back on the 4th. If I go off my bleed for my loss, I should ovulate on Thursday sometime. Today he tells me that he might get to come back even a few days earlier to help me with my surgery. I started bleeding again today, but I know I am going to ovulate soon, mostly from the ultrasound I had the other day and from my ovary pain. I also am ovulating from my working side. Sometimes I think God loves me so much and trusts me so much that He wants to see just how much worry and stress I will try to deal with myself, or if I will give in and give it to Him. I can't imagine a more stressful situation. I haven't seen my husband in a month. I am ovulating from my good tube, without medicine. My hubby is coming home on the day before I am due to ovulate and I am to have surgery either the day of ovulation or the day after. Plus, I am still miscarrying. Note: I have not seen my best friend in a month and will be having a surgery on my hoo-hah parts the day or so AFTER he gets home which will require no hooching it for a few days. What do you ladies think? You think God has a very tough lesson for me to learn in my future that He must give me such struggles?
I guess what will be, will be. I am nervous about the surgery. I had the most horrible experience the other day with that water hsg in the doctors office. It hurt my right side so badly I thought I was going to cry. He did do the procedure after I had a three year pap and a vaginal ultrasound though.
The doctor had told me that the Menopur was expensive and he didn't understand why no one had prescribed it since the military covered it. I am just so glad to finally be able to have this surgery that I would never be able to pay for on my own. I do consider myself blessed to have the insurance I do have. I actually am supposed to pay 20%, but the doctor hasn't given me a single bill as of yet. I feel very blessed to get to take even these small steps. I don't get to have IUI's or anything like that, but the Army covers anything diagnostic completely and any prescription I get is just 5 dollars. I could wish it covered IVF or IUI, but I feel lucky to get these two months of a really kind doctor. The funny thing is that he is in his middle 70's and has more common sense than any other doctor I have met here. I am gonna pick an old doctor from now on. I wish I had found him sooner so I would have more time, but God does what He will and I will try to spend the few months I do have doing what I can. 
There is only 2 more things on my list. I am scared that neither of them is what is wrong. At least I will finally know though and that is important. I am excited to try a new medicine too. The hardest part is waiting. I am ready to stop bleeding, I know that. I have been bleeding/spotting since the 20th and this loss was hard enough without it not ending. I am proof though that you can ovulate and be bleeding, I think my number has not went all the way down yet either, but I am sure it wasn't all down on the 20th.
I am so so glad I have proof finally that my pregnancies have not been tubal. Not saying that some of them couldn't have, but I know that this one made it to the right place. It was so awesome to see that on ultrasound. God gives me little tiny victories every time. A victory is a victory---no matter how small.
I am praying for you all.
I just had to come on and chat out my heart since my husband is coming home early and I am so happy and excited and ask you ladies to pray for my surgery. I will only have one tube left. Pray that it stays open and healthy and I don't get another infection.

Anyway I am nervous talking.
I pray for you all. I will check in after my surgery and give the news.. Good or bad. God bless!!


----------



## fluterby429

Still no AF today. Angie it was supposed to be here 10 (almost 11 days ago) my time is technically up but my cousin offered to help so I have about a 3 week window now. I start school Aug 26 and would have to be home then. I wish I could go as soon as my AF comes now but I can't due to a wedding. 

Angie I'm glad dh is coming home early. Tricare really does pay for a lot of infertility stuff. I miss having it.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, Ive missed you too! He has me on metformin also. 500 starting out and working up to 1500 a day...I have a question and its probably tmi but I took my first pill yesterday (only the 500mg) I did fine until about 6 hrs later and all hell broke lose! My stomach was cramping horribly and of course had the diarrhea which I expected as Ive seen everyone say that happens but I had alot of stomach bleeding I guess? There was blood in my stools. Is that normal you think? Do you think these symptoms get better as you are on it? If so I can stick it out but I didnt know if that was a bad sign or what? Now Im scared to leave the house, I almost didnt make it home to the bathroom last night and it didnt help that my dh and son were telling jokes and I was scared to laugh or move for that matter. LOL 
Sorry Af hit but I have my fingers crossed for you!
Mommabrown, we always called it Bumpin Uglies! LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie! I will keep you in my prayers!

LL-Maybe you have internal hemorrhoids that are aggravated from the diarrhea? I never have had any stomach/bowel problems taking it, so I'm not sure its working for me :/ I would tell your Dr. tho just to see if you need to have your colon checked out....

AFM-Femara is at the drug store, just got to pick it up & will start it tomorrow :) I had decided to go ahead with the SIS procedure, but my Dr. is trying to get another HSG approved to just be sure all is well & we won't waste money on a blocked side :/ He's optimistic, I'm scared to know lol Anyways If its approved it will be on CD 10(Monday) if not then we will hopefully do the SIS Monday.....


----------



## momsbaby

OMG I thought I was out, test this afternoon and BFP!!! I honestly can't believe it. My hubby is buying me a first response and I'll test again in the morning. :) :)


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, it could be. I had a colonoscopy last year and everything looked good so I hope I dont have any colon issues.
Whats an SIS?
Congrats Momsbaby!
Angie, Im glad you are finally getting things done and figured out with a good doctor. I wish you the best of luck! You sure deserve it!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Moms!

LL- Its like an hsg except he uses saline & Ultrasound. Usually done to check abnormality of uterus but it also flushes thru tubes. If any pain occurs can indicate blockage. If that happens then hsg is recommended to verify....Its good to clear any mucus or debris tho :)
Still having issues or is it better?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Momsbaby!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Moms!


----------



## momsbaby

Thanks ladies, I'm extremely scared of losing this one. I'm praying that doesn't happen god knows best so I'm just gonna put it in his hands. I'm calling a lab clinic and see how much they charge and go get a draw done today if possible. Please say a prayer for me


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats momsbaby!!!! 

Cupcake I've had that done too. They ended up not being able to see anything but it didn't hurt and the saline didn't flow back. I went on to have a lap that showed absolutely nothing wrong on my insides. Good luck on your procedure and TTC with the Femara.


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats momsbaby!


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie....Bahahaha I am dying that is what my BIL got my DH to calling it and it just sorta stuck! Bahaha we did end up "bumping dirties" but i don't think we caught it in time but that's ok with me. He is in a funky place and until he gets out of it we won't be happy about having another baby. That is horrid that your right side hurt so badly during the HSG and isn't that just some damned luck O'in and having to go in for surgery. Wouldn't it be nice if they could just make an artificial tube and replace the damaged one? In my dreams. 

Fluter still nothing??? 

Congrats Momsbaby!!!! Fx for a long healthy happy 9 months.

Cupcake oh I am super excited for you!! Maybe that flush will help that little beany stick in there better!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats momsbaby


----------



## cupcakestoy

Insurance approved the HSG, after some creative codes from my Dr. lol So i'm scheduled for 2nd HSG Monday at 9:50am. I really am NOT looking forward to it tho :( The 1st time I had it done, the radiologist said right tubes was wide open ,but wouldn't tell me either way about left until he reviewed the films. I of course panicked, as that is my "long" tube & the side I usually feel O pains on! It was HORRIBLE not knowing for sure! Luckily I had a friend who transcribes for them & she snuck me a copy of the report which showed left open as well! I guess I'm just scared maybe after the M/C I do have a blocked tube :/ Not that I guess it matters since its so dang hard for us anyway, but just don't want another obstacle to surface....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Canada Day here and I've just spent the last 5 straight hours walking. I've now had 5 contractions in the last half hour and losing tons of plug. Asher feels like he's gonna fall out. Sitting hasn't slown them down. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## anyhope

How exciting momsbaby. I am happy for you and your family. When did you have your TR if you do not mind me asking.

Cupcake the last time I said hello you were headed on vacation. I hope you and your family enjoyed the time together. It sounds like you have a Dr. that cares a great deal about your success. this new HSG may give you relief after it is over. 

Hello to everyone else on the board. 

I took a little break for a while, still charted, but was trying not to obsess because my frustration grows with each AF arrival. We meet a new fertility specialist on the 21st and dh will have his analysis that day as well. This office seems very mellow with only one Dr. and five staff members that have worked with him for twenty years. The other two clinics in the area had horrible reviews and after my disaster of a TR postop experience with a huge clinic I want to see the same Dr. every time and feel as though I am not simply a number. We are going straight to IVF as I feel ready, scared, but ready. 

I believe one or two on this board did IVF did you opt out of work for a while. From my perspective with all the visits and injections working would seem challenging. My goal is to go into this as stress free as possible. Any advice is greatly appreciated. They can give me pain all they want as long as the result is a healthy addition to the family.


----------



## anyhope

Brandy I see you are in Oregon which Dr. did you go to for IVF.


----------



## momsbaby

Anyhope I had my 2nd reversal feb 19th this year. The 1st surgery I ended up with both tubes blocked so I seen a different specialist in a different state and he done my 2nd surgery. 

I go tomorrow morning for my blood draw. Crossing fingers


----------



## fluterby429

Oh Brandi I can't wait for you update!

Cupcake glad they finagled the codes to get the hsg approved


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had an eventful day. Apparently 5 hours straight of walking can really push things along. So it's Canada Day (or so ended 28 minutes ago) and I took my kids to the park for all the festivities. 

I have been having a massive bowel cleanout for the last two days, combined with him dropping last week. Had mounds of plug come out today and around 5:15pm, felt my first contraction. 13 minutes later, another. 13 minutes after that, another. They weren't super painful, just like braxton hicks with cramping. By 7:00pm, they were every 5 minutes so I called the midwife. Asher had reduced his movements over the last two days, so they wanted me to go to the hospital and do an NST and said if everything was good with him, then I could transfer home and continue to labour and birth there.

Asher was great. Heartrate 130ish, and confirmed strong contractions every 5 minutes. They checked my cervix to see if anything was happening, and it turns out, I'm not yet in active labour, but there is something happening.

Since my last check, I have gone from 1cm dilated to 2cm dilated. My cervix length has gone from 2.5cm to 2cm, and my cervix has moved from posterior to anterior. Midwife said she could feel Asher's head, and he is currently at -2 station.

She said it is very possible I'm in the early stages of labour and could end up going in the middle of the night, or my body is just getting ready and I could go next week. She confirmed the same thing the other midwife said to me at my appointment last week, and that is that they believe I will not make it to my due date and believe Asher will be here within two weeks.

So, gonna go to bed and get some rest in case this turns in to the real deal. After midnight, and still having contractions.


----------



## anyhope

Brandi although you must be slightly (or more than slightly) uncomfortable that is so exciting!!! Very shortly you will get to see his beautiful face. Congratulations.


----------



## Navygrrl

I hope you get some rest, Brandi!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Exciting stuff Brandi!!! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still pregnant here. Contractions tapered off somewhere in the night and now I'm waking to nothing but a lot of activity. He's not ready to be on this side of the womb and I'm okay with that. Every day he cooks, is a healthier little man.

I still have July 9 in my head, but my son, who woke up screaming "NO baby!" with my youngest about 10 minutes before the first contraction woke up yesterday morning and the first thing he said was "It's July now. That means you're going to have the baby this month, and he's going to come in 11 days".

11 days being July 12...which is a full moon, Buck Moon, and the first of a series of 3 Supermoons this summer...


----------



## ~Brandy~

anyhope said:


> Brandy I see you are in Oregon which Dr. did you go to for IVF.

Dr Austin in Eugene Oregon. He is AMAZING :)


----------



## fluterby429

Well I hope you are not too uncomfortable. Not long now. July 11 sounds promising with all the moon activity. :)

I think AF will be here today after being MIA for 12 days. I had pink yesterday and a tiny bit of red today plus I'm cramping bad! If it comes, I will book my flight and leave July 23 in the evening!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi get plenty of rest and I am sure he will be here in no time. 

Momsbaby Fx for great numbers. Is this your first draw?


----------



## momsbaby

Yes first draw. Just had it done, they said I should know something late today to tomorrow. Sure am praying for great numbers. I'm 4w 2d


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - my oldest's birthday is July 12, so it's a good day. :) Except he was a week late, LOL.

Fluter - I'm glad AF is on her way!!! I'm so excited for you!

momsbaby - KMFX for good numbers.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh goodness..no more late babies for me please! I'm feeling so done. Obviously rather him bake until he's ready, but I'm done. This feels like my longest pregnancy out of all of them, and the heat and humidity is killing me already. 

My son seems pretty adamant about July 12 being the date. I think I can hold out 10 days, lol. 10 is better than 18...or 32...


----------



## anjie27

Today I am 4 dpo I actually ovulated early this month I usually ovulate between cd 20-30 this month I ovulated on cd 17 so I am planning on testing not this Friday but by next February if I don't try and test sooner then that


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Anjie!


----------



## anjie27

cupcakestoy said:


> Good luck Anjie!

Thank you


----------



## fluterby429

Anyone want to tweak this pic for me?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see a line without tweaking it, fluter!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







FotoFlexer_Photo.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## momsbaby

I see a line. Beat of luck to you fluter


----------



## momsbaby

Lol I just reread what I posted. Best of luck not beat lol


----------



## Navygrrl

Ooh... I see a line!


----------



## stickybean4

I definetly see a line Fluter. Even in the regular pic.


----------



## fluterby429

Idk what is going on. I took that test on a random pee tonight bc when I check my cp there is not pink anymore. I had a test and just did it for fun.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I see it too. Is it pink??? Ohhhhh I'm excited for you!!! Fx'd!


----------



## fluterby429

I think it's a faulty test. I took an FRER and it's negative. I also have pink cm again when I check


----------



## GalvanBaby

I see a line! Fx the second test is just too diluted or a faulty one. If no AF, take another in the morning. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I see a line too...Fx fluter


----------



## momsbaby

I hate this waiting game. It's as bad as tww. The nurse needs to hurry and call with my results. If I don't hear from her by 1 I'm calling her lol


----------



## momsbaby

I need help ladies. My results are 22 is that good or bad. I'm 4wks 5days


----------



## Mommabrown

Well for a first draw that's better than 0. What matters is that it doubles by 48 hours from your first draw. Fx for doubling numbers!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well your pregnant so that's a good thing! How many dpo are you? 1st # is just a starting point so don't get too wrapped up in it...When is your next draw?
:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

FWIW, my first draw with Asher was 16. What matters more is that it is doubling, not where it starts


----------



## fluterby429

Yup what they said...as long as it doubles doesn't matter where it starts!!! Congrats


----------



## momsbaby

I'm 15dpo. I'm waiting for the nurse to call me this afternoon with the date of my 2nd draw. She was very busy when I called earlier. Thank you all its soooo nice to have y'all


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, congrats!!:happydance: hope this one is your keeper:thumbup:

Fluter, did you test again this morning?

Brandi, can't wait for the 9th to roll around:winkwink: still can't believe how fast your pg has gone!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't wait either. I feel so done, and after that bout of false labour the other night, I'm over being pregnant. Trying to hang in there and be patient though. He's obviously not ready yet, lol.

My son seems to think July 12. With his little sister, he woke up at 2:30am screaming "NO baby!" and contractions started 10 minutes later and she was born a few hours after that.

So when he woke up two days ago and said "Mommy, it's July now. That means Asher is coming this month. He's coming in 11 days", kinda made me start thinking...then I found out that July 12, the day he's predicting, is a full moon, Buck Moon, and the first of a series of 3 Supermoons this summer...


----------



## momsbaby

Nurse called back 2nd draw monday. She told me not to stress and enjoy the weekend and she'll talk to me Tuesday


----------



## cj72

Congrats moms baby! FX'd for huge jump on Monday!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Contractions are back. 6-7 minutes apart.


----------



## fluterby429

BFN and red blood came today. Not a lot but it's sometimes there. I thought it was full flow at one point but it stopped. I'm going ahead with my BCP tonight. We booked my flight for July 24 for the IVF adventure


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi how are things going? Are you having a Yankee Doodle Boy?

Brandy did you have ICSI done? I know where I'm going that is going to be done. A girl in another forum said it has a higher risk of birth defects and now I'm freaking out


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Seems all fun things happen on the 4th, eh? My daughter is a Star Wars Baby. Not this time. Little Man is choosing to stay put, but seems to enjoy driving me crazy and making me labour watch, haha. He's dropped again today, can definitely feel him very low, but nothing more than braxton hicks today. Had all that activity the other night produced him, he would have been a very patriotic boy by coming on Canada Day.

I still think July 9. My son is still adamant about July 12. Either way, not too far off. As long as I don't go over.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Pretty sure I've dropped some more. No glasses is a week ago. Glasses is today
 



Attached Files:







drop3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi looks to me he's down more!!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I wish you the best of luck with your tests! im scared to thing of having another HSG. mine was horrible but they said it was because of the small opening....Im still having some issues but Im getting better at knowing when to expect it. LOL, its usually about 6 hours after the pill or right after I eat. Needless to say, Ive lost 4 pounds since Sunday. LOL, I start 2 pills Sunday for a week and then bump up to 3 the next week.
Im on cycle day 17. Ive been using the opks and havent had much of a line. Even last night there was hardly anything and then I test this morning and its a blazing positive on the cheap one and expensive one? Ive never had that happen that quick? I was having ovary pains all day yesterday and today. I wonder if I could already be ovulating?
Congrats Momsbaby!
Fluter, Im excited for you and your IVF venture. Where will you be having that done? I did check into it but didnt meet their qualifications. I think I was a year too old?
Brandi, cant wait to see your little one!
Happy 4th of July ladies!
My boy has finally made it to Afghanistan so its a little bittersweet for me!


----------



## fluterby429

Look like he's dropped Brandi!

LL I'm having my IVF in Matamoros, MX. Much much cheaper than the US


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:



> Brandi how are things going? Are you having a Yankee Doodle Boy?
> 
> Brandy did you have ICSI done? I know where I'm going that is going to be done. A girl in another forum said it has a higher risk of birth defects and now I'm freaking out

We had IVF with rescue ICSI and I am SUPER HAPPY WE DID! What my doctor does is they place the sperm and egg together and let them do their thing naturally. Those that do not he used ICSI on. My highest quality eggs ended up being from ICSI :) If he hadnt dont that not sure if I would of had my girls.

2 of the 3 eggs implanted were ICSI and I had twins. I dont believe there is a higher risk of defects but everyone is different. She really had no reason to make you worry like that! There was over 50 women in my IVF thread all but one has had their baby/babies and most had ICSI none of them have had any issues with it.

I am excited to follow your journey and fx for your keeper or keepers!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Heres my little troopers..... I am so in love and they amaze me everyday!
  



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi he has def dropped! 

Brandy your girls are so adorable! 

Fluter Really excited for you. Fx this is it!! Are you staying down the whole time or going to fly back and forth? 

LLawson you gotta love weight loss though!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Cupcake, I wish you the best of luck with your tests! im scared to thing of having another HSG. mine was horrible but they said it was because of the small opening....Im still having some issues but Im getting better at knowing when to expect it. LOL, its usually about 6 hours after the pill or right after I eat. Needless to say, Ive lost 4 pounds since Sunday. LOL, I start 2 pills Sunday for a week and then bump up to 3 the next week.
> Im on cycle day 17. Ive been using the opks and havent had much of a line. Even last night there was hardly anything and then I test this morning and its a blazing positive on the cheap one and expensive one? Ive never had that happen that quick? I was having ovary pains all day yesterday and today. I wonder if I could already be ovulating?
> Congrats Momsbaby!
> Fluter, Im excited for you and your IVF venture. Where will you be having that done? I did check into it but didnt meet their qualifications. I think I was a year too old?
> Brandi, cant wait to see your little one!
> Happy 4th of July ladies!
> My boy has finally made it to Afghanistan so its a little bittersweet for me!

LL-Glad you are handling it for now! I guess either I don't need it or I'm just weird lol Any who- I hope you catch your egg! I only use the CB digi's so I don't see any lines to compare! Ha! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy the girls are perfect! 

Mommabrown I'll have to stay there for about 15 days. Dh will come down for 4 days 

I sent a lady some clomid that gave me birth control pills and this is the messages I got from her last night on FB. I'm hoping good karma will come to me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## fluterby429

This is her first message to me. The one above is her FB post. I still can't figure out how to put more than one picture at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## anyhope

~Brandy~ said:


> anyhope said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I see you are in Oregon which Dr. did you go to for IVF.
> 
> Dr Austin in Eugene Oregon. He is AMAZING :)Click to expand...

Thank you. I live near the Vancouver area and talked with a big clinic and a single dr who works alone in portland. His nurse actually gave me her cell phone number the big clinic overwhelmed me. I have worked with five fertility doctors over the years and for once I do not feel like I am working with money hungry scam artists with the dr who works alone. Eugene is a little far to travel however we will do it if we do not like how the appointment goes on the 21st. Af started today exactly as my calendar predicted. DH looked at me and said he was sad. Over the holiday we visited many of his friends who all have children. I said I feel like we missed the boat. We really feel left out. we are ready for IVF. I am terrified as I am very light skinned with tiny veins and have had abdominal plasty my waist is tiny but I want to be stubborn about two embryos. How many did your doctor put in as I see you had twins. Thank you for getting back to me too.

I hope everyone had a nice holiday.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Fluter that is so amazing!!! So happy for her and that special miracle you helped her conceive.

Momsbaby any news on that 2nd draw? 

Hope you all had a fabulous 4th of July weekend!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow flutter! :)

Had a good 4th, now hoping for good results! Waiting for HSG :/


----------



## momsbaby

Just had 2nd draw. Will know something tomorrow. I think my numbers are going up, the lines on my preg test are getting darker. Praying for good news


----------



## cupcakestoy

Praise God! Both tubes flowed beautifully, wide open!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Thats awesome news cupcake


----------



## Mommabrown

Wooooo hoooo Cupcake!! That stickybean will be implanted in there nice and warm before you know it!!!!

Momababy That is exciting your lines are getting darker! Fx for amazing news!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I sure hope so! My dh freaked me out the other night talking about IVF!??? Says we would pray about it & see where this Journey takes us???? I'm honestly not ready to jump into it & don't know if I want to at all. But it would be next summer at the earliest if we did decide to go that route. I have weight to lose(again) & money to save ($10,000) so that takes time...Figure since I'm just 36 I got a couple of years to decide lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh wow. He is thinking of having that baby and it seems his biological clock is ticking away.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news, cupcake!!! 

AFM, had a midwife appointment. 2.5cm dilated, stretching to 3cm, 60% effaced and Asher's still at -2 station. Midwives did a stretch and sweep, even though they don't usually do it until 40 weeks, but as I've been having false labour since last week, figured we'd give it a shot and see if it gets things going.

Only 13 days to my due date so whether it works or not, he'll make his grand entrance very soon, in no more than 20 days.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I guess? lol The whole time tho he has been "anti IVF" Just scares me lol I did call TRM & talk with them a little. We are elgible for the firefighter dicount which is $7700 for 1 cycle including ICSI, not including meds. Which they have a program for..so the ROUGH estimate is about $9000 :/ They also want your BMI around 35, but have gotten success with 37, so I have like 60 pounds to lose! :( Good thing I'm not in a hurry lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cupcake, great news on the open tubes:happydance: always a relief to know those are open:thumbup: as for weight loss...have you ever looked at Fast Metabolism Diet (FMD)? I LOVE IT! Do a google search on it:)

Brandi, won't be long now:happydance:

Momsbaby, anxious to hear your next numbers. Sounds like things are good if your tests are getting darker:happydance:

We're keeping super busy, but always have to check in here for updates:):hugs::kiss:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hoping my next post will be photos of Asher


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Cupcake. Glad they are all clear. 

Brandi that baby will be here before you know it 

Moms I'm sure you'll have a great number tomorrow


----------



## ~Brandy~

anyhope said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhope said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I see you are in Oregon which Dr. did you go to for IVF.
> 
> Dr Austin in Eugene Oregon. He is AMAZING :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I live near the Vancouver area and talked with a big clinic and a single dr who works alone in portland. His nurse actually gave me her cell phone number the big clinic overwhelmed me. I have worked with five fertility doctors over the years and for once I do not feel like I am working with money hungry scam artists with the dr who works alone. Eugene is a little far to travel however we will do it if we do not like how the appointment goes on the 21st. Af started today exactly as my calendar predicted. DH looked at me and said he was sad. Over the holiday we visited many of his friends who all have children. I said I feel like we missed the boat. We really feel left out. we are ready for IVF. I am terrified as I am very light skinned with tiny veins and have had abdominal plasty my waist is tiny but I want to be stubborn about two embryos. How many did your doctor put in as I see you had twins. Thank you for getting back to me too.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice holiday.Click to expand...

We had 3. The doctor will put up to 3 if you're healthy and over the age of 38.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies... hope all is well this Tuesday morning. 

Congrats and goodluck to all you ladies.

AFM... my daughter has a growth scan today to see how big baby is... so my grandson will be here within 7 days.

I'm 1dpo... only had 2 BD sessions in my fertile period, mainly because of scheduling and my OH getting a stomach virus, but like they say it only takes one time.

As many of you know my dad was electrocuted and killed at work last September :cry: He worked for Polk State College and on the one year anniversary of his death the school will be dedicating a plaque in his honor and placing it in front of the flag pole. I know he would be so proud.


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you caught the egg Jen. I know that plaque will mean a lot to you as well. That is very sweet of the school to honor your father like that


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake download my fitness pal. It's a calorie counter but it also has so many people there to help and support you. I have lost 30 lbs in 7 months. I have 30 more to go to get to 25 BMI. I think maybe he has finally come to terms with it not being very successful naturally and has given it a good long thought and realizes it may work out better and be less stressful for him.

Jen that is very sweet of them to do. He would be very happy with it. 


Brandi Fx Asher makes his apperance soon. I went from a 1 to a 4 in just a few hours of having my bloody show. 

Momsbaby any news yet?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

No news yet figure it will be around 2 when I hear something


----------



## Mommabrown

Boy they keep you waiting don't they. Here at my hospital it's a 15 minute wait from draw to the test being ran to them telling you. Fx for great numbers!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Contractions feel as if they are starting now. Had 4 in the last half hour and needing to breathe through them already. Also lost more plug. Not horribly painful yet, really just feeling like the same intensity as my false labour from the last few nights. But just in case it turns into the real thing, I just blew up the pool. Just needs to be filled now.

Pray the sweep worked.


----------



## momsbaby

Levels have went from 22 to 111. Go tomorrow for another draw. The nurse said it might be a pregnancy thats not developing or an early pregnancy. The good thing is it went up really hope it continues to rise


----------



## Mommabrown

That is great doubling if it was exactly 48 hours apart from 1st to 2nd draw! Fx for the next draw to have gone up more!! 

Brandi Fx he shows up. Once it got that far for me there was no slowing down and she was ready to come out. 15 mins from the time i got to the hospital to when she made her appearance!


----------



## momsbaby

1st draw was July 2nd. 2nd draw today. Just don't seem like my numbers are going up like they should be. Guess we'll know Thursday if my numbers are good or not. I'm fearing the worst


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-Your just over 61 hrs. doubling time or so. Still in normal range. Hang in there & don't give up just yet!


----------



## momsbaby

Just had my 3rd draw. Boy oh boy am I praying for much higher numbers


----------



## Mommabrown

Fx and Cupcake is right your numbers are in great range. It's all going to be fine.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Goodluck momsbaby...

AFM...3dpo and so sick... not related tho, my OH gave it to me :/

My daughter is being induced Monday night... starting with the Foley balloon, the breaking water and starting pitocin around 8am Tuesday after she eats and gets a shower. I will post pics as soon as possible


----------



## stmom26

FX'd momsbaby
Well AF finally showed up I was on CD 51... So start Clomid tomorrow... Fx'd this is our cycle to get our sticky bean


----------



## Mommabrown

Holy jumping beans CD51! My goodness. Here's to this cycle being it for you St.Mom! 

Sorry your ill Jen. Can't wait to see pictures baby. 

CD24 started to get EWCM back so AF is definitely on her way.


----------



## momsbaby

OB appointment is July 30th. Praying I make it that long. I'll have the results tomorrow sometime for this draw.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Goodluck momsbaby...
> 
> AFM...3dpo and so sick... not related tho, my OH gave it to me :/
> 
> My daughter is being induced Monday night... starting with the Foley balloon, the breaking water and starting pitocin around 8am Tuesday after she eats and gets a shower. I will post pics as soon as possible

Get well SOON! Can't wait to meet your newest member :)


stmom26 said:


> FX'd momsbaby
> Well AF finally showed up I was on CD 51... So start Clomid tomorrow... Fx'd this is our cycle to get our sticky bean

Ugh for the long cycle, but glad you can get the show on the road!!!


Mommabrown said:


> Holy jumping beans CD51! My goodness. Here's to this cycle being it for you St.Mom!
> 
> Sorry your ill Jen. Can't wait to see pictures baby.
> 
> CD24 started to get EWCM back so AF is definitely on her way.

Booooo! The witch needs to wreck her broom around here! lol


momsbaby said:


> OB appointment is July 30th. Praying I make it that long. I'll have the results tomorrow sometime for this draw.

Don't forget to push for an US when your hcg gets around 1200-1500 to check that the bean is in the uterus! Should be above that WAY before the 30th! KUP!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update: Asher's still not here, but I've had a crapload of plug today, he's very low and I can't take many steps without feeling like I'm going to pee myself, and about half an hour ago, my plug started coming out bloody.

May not be tonight like I predicted, but he is most definitely on the way, and I don't think I'll be waiting longer than the end of the week!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi.....Saturday is a full moon :happydance: maybe he will come then..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My son is insistent that it'll be Saturday


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd momsbaby

Stmom your AF sounds like mine...taking way too long to show up. Glad she is here and you can move on. 

Jen hope your daughter has an easy delivery. 

Brandi yikes I bet he's here before the first of the week!


----------



## Navygrrl

My oldest turns 16 on Saturday, so that's a good day, LOL. I hope, for your sake, that Asher arrives sooner. :)

Jenafyr - how exciting! I can't wait to read all about it. :)

momsbaby - KMFX for good numbers.

I've been covering third shift for the past week so all I've been doing is eating and sleeping, which has made my diet go out the window for the duration. Luckily, tonight is my last night and then I go back to my normal routine. I have been missing going to the gym. Hubby's car has a blown head gasket, but we're hoping that it keeps going until the end of August. It'll be easier on us financially if it makes it that long, but if not, then things will just be tight until September. I'm kind of hoping to get a BFP by then so we'll have to get a minivan instead of another sedan. :)

Anyway, thank goodness this is my last overnight shift. I hope everything goes well for everyone.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, thats Awesome news that your tubes are clear. Im on fitness pal. It does really help you keep track of calories and makes things alot easier but I havent been on there in weeks. I just found my Nike Fuelband that I lost over a year ago. Its charging so Ill start using that again tomorrow&#128512;.
Brandi it wont be long now&#128512;
I dont have as much time on here now that its summer but I do check in and read posts as often as I can even if I dont have time to comment! We have a race in Joliet Illinois this weekend, Im going to sit this one out and send my son. My fur baby, my big dog has what they think is Coonhound Paralysis. She cant move her back legs. Shes almost 13. If that is whats wrong it will eventually get better so Im hoping it is. I decided to stay home and hang out with her&#128512;. Dont know what Ill do if I lose the old gal so keep her in your prayers please!
My son is at FOB Shank in Afghanistan now. I finally got to skype with him yesterday and he is absolutely loving his job. He said the building he works in is so high speed that he cannot tell whats in there and what they are doing but that its better than any military movie I will ever see! LOL. Makes me feel better that hes liking it so much. He was excited with all his new gear too! He said this base is bigger than the one he was on at Ft. Hood Texas.
Sorry for the book, just trying to catch up.


----------



## momsbaby

Well it don't look good. July 2nd levels 22, 7th 111, 9th 146. The nurse said looks like I'm going to miscarry. I go again Tuesday for 1 more draw. This is not something I wanted to here. Now all I want to do is curl up and cry


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby it may just be a slow climber...your numbers are still going up. Just have faith.

Brandi hope he makes his appearance soon. 

Navy 4th of July and smores sent mine out the window as well. Back to being strict with my diet!


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Moms....:hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Momsbaby praying the nurse is wrong your numbers are going up so hang in there.


----------



## cupcakestoy

+Opk this afternoon, IUI tomorrow at 4pm! Please pray for us!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there moms. I'm hoping it's just a slow grower 

FX'd for a great IUI cupcake


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still bleeding light and I'm on day 8 of my BCP. Plus I had about 2 days of spotting. It's been really light. I'm worried this is all screwed up


----------



## LLawson

Hang in there Moms!
Cupcake Ill be praying for you and your IUI!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies :) I pray this is it for us! If not then I think this will be the last attempt at IUI for at least a while. Infertility & loss is straining our marriage lately. :( As much as I want another child I have to remember I have 2 kids at home, we started this Journey so dh could have a child. He's stressed & we are both tired. So pretty much we are doing the IUI today, then I told him after this 1, he can decide what he wants to do: IUI/IVF/NTNP. He is so wishy washy at times. I believe he does want a baby. I just feel like each bfn works on his ego & makes him feel like he's failing me. I do not love him any less & have assured him that its my tubes at fault also, but you know how men are. Anyways, I do know that I haven't done well with "relaxing" about it all the last few cycles. I tend to obsess & worry instead of standing in my Faith. Which I am TRYING to work on....Just pray for our marriage, as well as our IUI today please! Love you all!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for all you ladies...stress can seen to overwhelm us all. 

I have had a week from hell. As many of you know I work in homicide and work has been crazy busy. My son busted his head open yesterday and my daughter called 911 in a panic. he required 4 staples and his back is all scratched up (boys will be boys) My daughters induction was moved to Tuesday...last night she had a major panic attack because she saw her bf had drunck text some other girl :growlmad: I wanna beat his ass but his mom is handling that :haha: I leave Tuesday to be with her in Tallahassee which is 4 hours away and my mom has fallen ill. I have felt so tired and weak and my OH is helping move his aunt and has been a real bear. I think I need to be cloned :wacko:....I have alot on my plate I havent even had time to think about :baby: God knows my needs and I just pray things smooth out soon............rant over (for now)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for decreased stress & peacefulness for you Jen, & for the rest of us too!


----------



## momsbaby

Morning everyone I'm hanging in been having a little cramping. Dh is upset and keeps asking why all these drug addicts gets to have babies but we keep loosing them. It's something only god knows. Really hoping the nurse is wrong but I got a gut feeling I'll loose this one. If it happens I'm taking at least 3 cycles off no testing no trying. Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers momsbaby... sometimes a break helps, but i pray you dont have to. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> I'm still bleeding light and I'm on day 8 of my BCP. Plus I had about 2 days of spotting. It's been really light. I'm worried this is all screwed up

No worries!! I had spotting the whole time I was on the BCP :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Chicks. Sorry I have been MIA.. I went to have my surgery on the 8th of July but they drew blood and found that my hcg was 460 so it was cancelled and I was sent home. I told the doctor there was no way it was a new pregnancy since my husband just got home the night of the 2nd so he scheduled me for a d&c on top of the Laparoscopy. I went in today and had the surgery. My left tube had ruptured sometime yesterday from an ectopic pregnancy and could not be repaired so the doctor took that tube out and my blocked right tube. I am tubeless so there will be no more pregnancies for me. My Love and I have not discussed IVF since the doctor gave us the news but my doctor did want me to come into his office in a week to discuss IVF. We can't do IVF. Our income is so low that the Army is even kicking us out for financial hardship. It is the end of my journey. I pray for you ladies each day and will probably check back ever so often, but God has decided that my tubes were bad and needed to be gone. If we ever get the money for IVF or find it cheaper, maybe then God will be willing. I wish all you ladies the very best and thanks for being there on this journey with me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Angie, I am so sorry to hear this bad news! Life can deal us some pretty crappy cards, but keep your focus on God! He will sustain you & give you peace & a plan for your Journey! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Angie, I'm so sorry for your news. I will keep you and hubby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cupcakestoy

We went for our IUI yesterday. My Dr. says, so did you get your HSG news? I said Yep, flowed beautifully, wide open...He says really? Thats not what your report says. We read the report & it stated No flow from left tube? I told him, well I'm not sure whose report that is, but I saw it spill from left side & The Dr. told me both were open when I specifically asked. He says well with you I don't doubt you grilled him & read the scan yourself! lol He says as long as I'm confident about it, then we won't worry about it. For once I am NOT worried about something, cause I KNOW what I saw & was told!:happydance:

Anyways, back to the IUI. It went amazingly well! Just a little pinching, no spotting, no severe cramps. He said looking at my cervix & the fact I had no pain, we were spot on with timing! Also dh's specimen seemed more plentiful, Dr. even said it was the most we had ever had! So another happy moment lol Of course, as I was standing on my head afterwards, dh proceeded to tell me this batch contains all the "silver bullets" LMBO We laughed & joked the whole 20 mins. Then the nurse gace me a shot of decadron & we were on our way. Didn't get in any bd, as dh had to go in at 3:30 this morning & I didn't get home til 10pm from our church festival:( Hoping to squeeze in a nooner, before we have our FD over for a cookout, the "slip N slide of death" & fireworks...Ladies I don't know how this cycle will go, but I have to say I felt hopeful before we got there, & watching dh injects his soldiers made my heart smile. I hate to admit, but I am hopeful that the 3rd time is a charm, but I am also terrified of getting my hopes up for a crashing BFN :/ We did talk last night, and have decided if this 1 doesn't take, we will skip next 2 cycles I should O the 1st week of Augst, but I have GOT to have dental work & O should occur in mid week, which is SUPER hard for us with dh work schedule & I should also O the last week in August, but dh & I are sneaking off to Florida alone that week.:happydance::happydance::happydance: Plus I want to look forward to just having a good time & lots of raw non-planned vacation sex! Who am I kidding? lol we will probably just eat, sleep & beach! HA! Sorry for the long post btw, just almost "bubbly" this morning lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Its Saturday!!!!:happydance: Any signs of Asher making his appearance yet???:loopy::wohoo::headspin::crib:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nothing. Not a cramp, not a twinge. NADA.

I even tried going out and looking at the full moon last night and rubbing my belly, and the most I had was bloody show about an hour later, and nothing since. That was 8-ish hours ago. Still plenty of time.


----------



## fluterby429

Jena, sounds like there has been a lot going on with you. Hang in there. You're one tough lady

Angie, your news is absolutely heart breaking. I'm so very sorry. I hope you are able to IVF at some point. Sending you hugs 

Brandi, I'm hoping to see a hospital post from you tonight and pictures of Asher by morning :)

AFM: 12 days and I'm leaving. These days are going by so slowly.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, if IVF does become an option for you and hubby, please let us know. I would be more than willing to donate what I can to help you guys hold your forever baby.

fluter, I hope by the end of the night, I'm posting that I'm in labour or that he's here. I've given up on trying to self induce, and I've tried just about everything short of having sex. So at this point, I'm just taking it as it is.

My kids are leaving for their dad's in an hour, so I'm hoping that with 32 blissful hours of silence, of not having to redirect or scold, or listen to constant tattling, that I'll be able to finally relax enough to allow my body to go into labour. Asher's scared to come out while his siblings are around, lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Angie that is so devastating. I hope that maybe one day you can go through IVF and have your baby. I am so sorry hun. 

Brandi seems this boy is a bit stubborn! Fx something starts up soon! 

Cupcake I smiled the whole time reading your post. I hope this one is it! I am so sending you all the best pregnancy vibes I can!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Momma! I'm still smiling too! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm dying. This is NOT how I envisioned my kidless weekend with a full moon. My bathtub taps are broken, so I'm not getting any water. They just spin and spin and spin. I can't even take it off ad use pliers to turn it on and off. I managed to get my hot water one working, but not my cold water. No one can come out until TUESDAY to fix it.

I smell horribly of BO, all over, but especially between my legs, and there is nothing I can do about it. And if Asher decides to appear before Tuesday, a sponge bath is just not going to cut it when it comes to cleaning up the postpartum bleeding.

ATM, I've got my bathtub filled with scalding hot water and waiting for it to cool down enough to sit and bathe in it. This sucks! And now with my luck, he probably will be making an appearance soon, just because this happened.


----------



## momsbaby

Angi I'm so sorry hun your in my prayers. 

Brandi hope your water gets fixed before he males his appearance. Came wait to see him. 

Well I'm 6 weeks today no bleeding no cramping really hope that nurse is wrong


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby Did you get the numbers from you last draw? I hope she is wrong as well!! 

Brandi Oh dear that is just not any good. Let's hope that someone makes it over so if he does start you can fill up your pool!


----------



## momsbaby

Momma my levels from this last draw was 146. I have one more draw Tuesday. My levels isn't going up like they should. And I'm praying they are just slow risers


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie I am so sorry. Prayers are with you.

Cupcake...so exciting, best of luck. 

Brandi...not long now :) My son and grandson will likely share their birthday 7/16 

Afm... still not feeling well. Not sure what's going on. I'm only 5 - 6dpo and almost passed out at walmart yesterday and felt so dizzy and nauseous after eating the last few days. Mild backache and really sleepy. I do have alot going on so time will tell.


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Angie..
Moms I'm praying that everything is fine and it's just a slow riser

Ok all you ladies that took Clomid did it make you bloat? I'm so bloated


----------



## LLawson

Stmom, Ive been on Clomid for months and yes it does bloat you! Ive noticed alot more bloating throughout the whole month and the few days after I take my last pills, Im extremely bloated.
Angie, I am so sorry about whats happened. I hope you will find peace and eventually get to have the IVF. Prayers for you!
Moms and Cupcake, fingers crossed for you both.&#128521;


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Angie, I am completely heartbroken for you:cry::cry: You have been so strong all these many months..always an optimist. I'm just so sorry! I can't help but feel upset with your dr. for not keeping on top of your numbers!!! They should have been checking to make sure the numbers were dropping! I can't imagine how devastated you must be.:nope: How is your hubby coping with this news?

Can you check your surrounding area for IVF trials? There MUST be a trial study going on near you. Continue to put your trust in the Lord and know that His will.. will be accomplished. You will most certainly be in my prayers.:hug:


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I hope you've got your tub fixed. That stinks..no pun intended

Brandy, I'm still bleeding. I would say it's a little more than spotting at this point. How am I going to know when it's my REAL AF if this keeps up the entire time? I've read that woman had spotting the whole time on bcp and ended up doing IVF no biggie but it sounded like only spotting and not light bleeding like I am. Im really freaking out


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, maintenance can't come out until Tuesday to fix it, but I got my hot water tap to turn on, so I half-filled the tub with scalding water, and just added cold water from the sink into the tub and bathe myself that way. I can wash my hair under the kitchen sink.

Totally NOT ideal, but it's better than not bathing or showering for days on end. Thankfully, IF Asher decides to arrive, which at this point, I'm convinced he's never coming out, he'll at least be small enough to clean up in the kitchen sink, and given the other kids are at their dads and have a bath every other day, he's bathing them today, so they'll stay on their schedule.

Really, it's just me that gets the short end, lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I am so sorry. IVF in mexico is a lot cheaper than the US if that is an option for you.

Robin, I was majorly bloated while on Clomid.

AFGM, nothng at all. We are just NTNP for now. If it hapens great, if not ok. We might started back treatment again in a few months. OH is not too convinced about adoption so that is on hold for now.


----------



## Navygrrl

Angie - I'm so sorry about your news. I hope that your dreams to grow your family will be able to be fulfilled some day.

Stmom - I was bloated on clomid as well.

Brandi - I hope Asher makes his way soon. I also hope your plumbing gets fixed soon. That's just inconvenient.

AFM, I'm now the mom of a 16 year old teenage boy. Ugh.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I meant to tell you that I just love Asher's middle name. It's one of my boy name picks. :) I can't wait to see a pic of him. He needs to come on already lol

Momsbaby I'm hoping for a good number for you today


----------



## Mommabrown

Hopefully the water will be fixed by time he decides to show Brandi! 

Navygirl...oh geez that's a great stage that i really regret putting my mom through. I was a pain in the ass interdependent girl who didn't need anyone and knew everything. Boy was I wrong. 

Momsbaby praying for better news today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know, right? I'm starting to think I'm going to go over. This coming weekend would be nice too though. My ex wants our oldest overnight Saturday to take her to a theme park on Sunday, and my mom wants my youngest overnight Saturday for a birthday party on Sunday, so it would just be me and my boys if he comes this weekend.

As for my water, I hope it is fixed before he arrives too. Even with being able to get hot water and add buckets of cold to get a bath, it's really not easy for me to sit in the position required to properly wash myself down. I can't reach! They said first thing tomorrow morning they'll come out to fix it, and I hope so too, because I have a midwife appointment in the morning and would REALLY like a proper bath before she arrives.


----------



## momsbaby

Blood draw is tomorrow. I might of said today if I did I'm sorry lol


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - I hope everything is fixed!!

momsbaby - KMFX for good numbers!


----------



## fluterby429

just checking in on Brandi and Momsbaby. C'mon and give me some excitement ladies lol

AFM had my second acupuncture today. Still don't love it, but I do like my guy that does it. He's cool and chats with me about my IVF. He said out of no where today, "You know this is going to work for you" lol I know he doesn't know, but it was such a positive gesture that it made me smile. I bought some castor oil and a piece of flannel (it's a baby blanket pattern) I'm going to attempt a fertility massage and then a castor oil pack. Oh and I doubled up on my BCP last night in an effort to stop the bleeding and by golly it's working!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No baby. He's too damn comfy.

But I am 3cm dilated and 80% effaced now!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing! 

Brandi-I'm starting to believe little Asher is too comfy in there & doesn't want to leave!

Moms-Hoping you get a huge jump in numbers!

Hello to everyone else! Anything exciting going on to report? lol

AFM- Just trudging along here. I have been SUPER tired this week, but just because we had a horribly busy weekend & I haven't had time to recuperate! Been picking, breaking & canning beans for the last 2 days & putting up corn. Lots of work, but well worth it come winter! :) I have been in a FOUL mood today:growlmad:, honestly felt like ripping someone's head off, still not jolly, but some better I guess. Mild cramping this afternoon, 1st of it since IUI, hoping its a good sign, but unlikely at 4dpo.....:shrug:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I can share a belly picture in the meantime, lol. 38 weeks vs 39 weeks
 



Attached Files:







dropped.PNG
File size: 392.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fluterby429

That is a big ol belly lol. It looks to have dropped more too


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Now if only he would drop OUT :rofl:


----------



## fluterby429

I did the castor oil pack with a heating pad for an hour. I liked it. I tried the fertility massage, did not like that. Who wants to run their belly for 30 minutes lol booorrring


----------



## Jenafyr4

This hospital is ridiculous. My daughter was supposed to be admitted at 4pm.... she still isn't in a room. I'm so freaking frustrated. There have been 2 emergencies that took her room. Hopefully soon they will get her in a room and get the cervidil started. ..


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry to here that Jena. I know when a friend of mine was scheduled to be induced, she had to call and check if a bed was ready because they would take emergencies first. She had to wait awhile. It sucks when you are excited


----------



## Jenafyr4

Finally progressing.. When they put the epidural in she was 2 cm and 80% effaced


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Chicks! Got some pretty good news yesterday and will confirm tomorrow at my doctor appt, but if God is willing, I was told that I could be billed for a full IVF cycle at the doctor I have right now and all I would have to pay is 2500 for the embryo transfer. He gives active military a 50% reduction bringing the up-front cost to only 1250.00. Of course I don't have even that small amount of money, but I have more of a possibility of getting that than I do 5 or 10 thousand. The catch is that the deal is only for active military and my husband started the rest of his ACAP process when he got back and is doing CAP week as we speak. He has his Capstone appt. next Wednesday and will be clearing after that which will take about 10 days. He also has an interview with Verizon tomorrow morning for a job in PA.... There is no reason for him not to get it since he has 7 years with that company (I am praying), but that gives me such a small window to do this if I can. I can use the Army insurance to pay for blood draws, ultrasounds, and meds, get billed for the IVF costs apart from the transfer, but I have to begin on my cd1 which will be coming any day now as my number is almost down. I got a positive digital test yesterday. It is nerve-wracking. My husband is going to ask his family. I might ask mine, but my mom just gave me 200 for the surgery I had that took my tubes. My family are not well-to-do. Regardless, I am excited. I have my consultation in the morning that will either deny or confirm what the nurse told me. If the price is around the one she quoted me, I am going to try very hard to get a full cycle of IVF before we leave here starting with this cycle. It is too cheap and too good to pass up and especially since I have insurance that will cover some of the biggest costs.
Pray for us, that everything goes the way God wills. I have not dealt with the loss of all my fertility, and honestly I don't intend to. I just plan on ignoring it until IVF works, or I die.. Works for my head, andI am not sure my heart could not recover from the hurt since even the small moments I think of never having another baby makes me wanna just cry my heart out. I keep hearing my husband say the night before the surgery that God does what's best for those that love Him and that God gives good things so for me not to worry and I told my husband that God can't give good to everyone, sometimes bad things happen, no matter how good you are. Children die, cancer kills, accidents happen... God can't do good for everyone and their life turn out according to His will. Sometimes bad things have to happen. I just happen to be the one that it happened to, but I think its because my spirit is strong and prepared to face struggle. We all know that not everyone of us can be blessed with more children, we just hope not to end up on the bad end. I am on the bad end, but I am not totally out yet. I hope no one else has to come to this end with me. I am praying for you ladies. 
I hope you IUI works Cupcake! I am praying for your IVF Fluter! 
Momsbaby, I am sorry about your numbers.
Navy, my birthday was the 12th too. 16 is a lot better than 35..
Brandi, the best part about pregnancy at the end is the end.. You will be looking back with pride very soon at how long your little man held on and how glad you are he did, even though you are probably miserable. 

Thanks to everyone for the support and Brandi, thanks for the offer of help but you gotta take care of that little man and your other little ones, and these days it's just too hard to make ends meet for each individual family. I do appreciate the offer though. We will get the money if it is God's will. I can wait. 
Faith, without hope the world would be dead. As your name implies-- faith makes people live differently than the people who have none. There is just something extra inside those people that always looks for the bright side, that hidden rainbow behind the clouds. This has been the hardest journey of my life and losing my fertility has been filled with questions that will never really be answered, but if I bug God and pest Him and pest Him, then maybe He will relent. It does not hurt to keep trying, only to quit. Besides they have mini IVF at the New Hope Fertility clinic for around 5000 and even though that is a lot, it is not an unsavable amount. I might have to be patient, but I can save that much with a little effort. I also have one thing going for me.. I am only just 35. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## momsbaby

Should have results by 2 on my numbers. Still no cramping spotting nothing. BB's are very tender and having some nausea


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Angie! I so hope this works out for you!!!! So excited that god has opened this door for you!!

Moms- prayers for good results

Flutter what is your ivf schedule?


----------



## fluterby429

Angie that's awesome. Is he getting out on medical? If so you will keep your Tricare for 6mo so technically if you start the process before he is inactive you'd still have the insurance to cover you. I have learned that a window really is opened when a door is shut. I'm so hopeful for you. 

I leave the evening of the 24th. I'm hoping that will be CD1 so I can go to the doctor on CD2 and get started


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie that is amazing news!!! I hope it all works out for you!!!!!

Jen he will be here before you know it!!!

Momsbaby...Sending you good vibes for a great number! 

Brandi How are you today! You have so dropped even more!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, I believe that if God is opening up this opportunity tomorrow for the IVF, that he will provide you the funds you need. He knows you have been faithful to him and he will be faithful back. If God's way to provide those funds IS through fundraising or something along those lines, my offer is still on the table. My income just went up, so I have a little bit I can spare if it means your forever baby.

AFM, still hanging in there. Had 6 hours of false labour again this morning, which I truly thought was IT, but it died off, again. It was the most painful of all the false labours I've had. Passing massive amounts of plug all day today. I am starting to become hopeful that he won't go over. I'm just trying to relax and take it as it is and as it comes.

Despite having July 9 in my head, prior to the psychic reading, I predicted July 22 on my Baby Pool. But I was determined for July 17. He'll be here soon. I just have to stop being impatient.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, He is getting out on a very rare financial hardship. We don't make enough money here to support two families and he is the sole support for two households. His ex-wife does not work but draws welfare and he pays 1800 a month child support. He only makes 1700 a month. (we live in housing). That leaves us with no money apart from my child support which is only 400 a month. He is not getting out cause we wanted to, but because the Judge was supposed to lower the cs to a legal amount on the condition that he join the Military... after he did, the Judge did nothing and we have been left to rot for the past year and a half we have been here. It was his company's recommendation that he be chaptered out on a hardship. He was making 33 an hour with the job he had before we joined the Army. We would be financially better off out of the Army. It's just that I didn't know this was gonna be such a fight and now at the end when we can finally see the end of poverty, I am being dangled the desire of my heart. I will let it go though before I give up the chance to get out of this financial mess even though I know that his ex will have us back in the child support office before I can blink. I would rather not have a baby than to keep my bestie in such a stressful situation anymore. It's hard for him and we can save and have kids anytime, but feeling like a good husband and provider is more important than having a baby right now.
To get the 50% discount he has to be active.. I asked her if I paid for it up front while he is active, could I still get it and she said she wasn't sure. I am gonna write a list to ask the doc tomorrow. I am praying for God to do what He will. I will also pray to not be disappointed if it doesn't work out.
Also, I am sorry Momsbaby for the misunderstanding. I thought you were having bad numbers. Glad to know that is not the case.. Happy, healthy, 9 months.. that is so awesome!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry if it's not my place, Angie, but how in the world is the ex getting welfare AND child support? I went on welfare in February when I left work, so that I could keep us afloat until my maternity benefits kicked in (finally did a few days ago), and they hounded me and cancelled my benefits on a monthly basis because I was supposed to get child support, and wasn't claiming it on my statement. I had to explain every month that I wasn't being paid child support (haven't seen any in over two years), and they would get pissy with me and tell me I needed to take him to court to have it enforced, because the neither they nor the Family Responsibility Office were able to pursue it due to the wording on the current order.

Anyway, they explained that once I had child support coming through, they would deduct the child support amount from my cheque, dollar for dollar, and if I made more than what they provided, I'd be ineligible for welfare benefits anymore.

My ex was only ordered to pay $75 a week for three kids...yup $25 a week per kid and I got hounded.

Surely she can be reported for fraud if she's not claiming the child support she receives.


----------



## AngienDaniel

In Maryland you are required to work a certain amount of hours or go to school. She works about 5-10 hours a week. She also is 28 and lives in her parent's basement with a 4 year degree in human services, which applies to loads of different jobs, even a school teacher.... She works making 10 dollars an hour, no more than 10 hours a week and because the 1800 is not above the monthly limit for 3 people, her and the two babies, she can get full benefits. They also get medical cards on top of the AWESOME army insurance and the dental benefits I pay 30 bucks a month for. The boy is Autistic so is qualified for full disability benefits. My lawyer is actually working right now to get her financial records, her families financial records, my husbands families financial records and all income she has received for the last 3 years from the state, plus any bank accounts in her or the children's names.. It is a disaster really, for us anyway. It has been a mess. When they went to get divorced, she was pregnant. They had been separated a few months and she found out that she was pregnant. When the judge saw her pregnant she laid it to my husband even though his ex was the one who left him.. She gave him the 1800 payment, gave her the vacation home, half his 401k, his taxes for that year, and 30 day notice visitation... amount equal to 45,000.. It was the grossest misuse of justice I have ever heard of, and now am a part of. The law is that each of the parents are supposed to provide 50% of the financial care in Maryland, but she provides nothing... she even gets daycare covered by the state and she only work the few hours to keep her benefits. It is a sad thing, but I feel sorry for her. I would much rather have a good man to be there for my kids than to have the money that is gone before you know it. Daddys can last forever with the right attitude, even after divorce.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh wow, so it works much differently than it does here. That's such an unfortunate situation for the kids. I agree, Daddy's need to come before the money.

I am no longer on welfare since my maternity benefits kicked in, but regardless of not seeing a penny, my kids having a relationship with their dad was always much more important than the measly $75 a week. I get more than enough money without him to properly support the children and he honestly needs that money more than I do.

I hope it all works out for you, your hubby, and the kids and the lawyer nails her for it all.


----------



## momsbaby

Results are in 850. Last week they was 147. She nurse wants me to go to the ER to make sure its not a tubal. She said it may not be but need to make sure. She also said that it could just be a slow riser. So as soon as my hubby gets home which will be in about an hour or 2 I'll be heading to the ER. I'm asking for prayer right now. Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-Praying for you, but just remember they are unlikely to see anything with your HCG @ 850, Sac usually not even seen until you get above 1200-1500 sometimes longer...Hang in there!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying momsbaby


----------



## momsbaby

At the ER now looks like its gonna be a very long wait. This place is packed


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake have you tested yet?

Moms can't wait for your update


----------



## Jenafyr4

My daughter is dilated to 5, stretching to 6. 90% effaced. It's been a long 2 days.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-Hope the LO makes an appearance soon!

Flutter-Nope, I'm only 5dpiui, so IF I test, which I HATE then, it won't be until middle of next week lol I will be 12dpiui next Weds. which is my usual LP, but sometimes I go 14 days on meds, so if AF isn't here by next Friday I will for sure test!


----------



## fluterby429

It won't be long Jena!! Exciting 

Eeek Cupcake I'm so hopeful for you!!! You have great odds with just having the HSG

I've read the entire IVF Success sticky thread on here. It gives me hope and then scares me to death. I'm so scared at this point. What if it doesn't work? That will be our end I believe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She's almost there, Jena!!! I wish her the best of luck! You'll get to see that grandbaby soon!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- Keep the faith! Easier said than done I know! Lol I've seen a lot of 1st cycle ivf miracles!


----------



## momsbaby

Well they seen nothing in my uterus or tubes and my levels have went up since yesterday they are now 1146. The OB dr came in and said its way to early to see anything on an ultrasound, which I already knew that. I now have an OB appt for next week for a follow up and another draw. The OB dr said my levels are starting to double. So that is awesome news


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby we'll just take that as good news! I think it'll be fine


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh YAY Jena!!!! I am sure the LO is ready to make it's appearance. (sorry I can't remember if it was a boy or girl) 

Momsbaby WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!! That is great news! Just a little slow in the beginning. You'll be able to see something soon! 

Fluter..I know how doubt can come in and fill your mind and make you afraid. I'd be the same. I Am sending you all the good vibes i can. I hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies :)

I thought I would stop by to give you ladies an update. I am now 18dpo (I think?) and af has yet to show. I took a test as 14 dpo and it was bfn, I have not tested yet. I may test tomorrow morning... I just don't want to see another bfn!! :( Other than a late period, I don't feel pregnant at all? I have very mild sore bbs, nothing compared to my usual before af, I also have af like cramps that hit me hard now and then. I'm VERY nervous! I will keep you ladies updated!


----------



## Jenafyr4

After 19 hours of labor Kenna finally gave birth to my grandson Cooper Wyatt Sampson 7 lbs 11 oz 19 1/4in....
 



Attached Files:







20140717_100452.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









20140717_100956.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## momsbaby

Jena he is precious!!! Congrats on the new grandbaby :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Superstoked...here's to hoping AF shows today. 

Jenya I love his name and all that hair!!!! I had bawled babies. Lol He is absolutely precious! Congrats!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen, He is So Sweet!!!! Congrats!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## momsbaby

Blood draw tomorrow then another Tuesday and OB appt the 24th. I'm praying this is my sticker as my step daughter calls it lol. Last night they poked and mashed all over my belly asking if it was tender or hurt. Nothing no pain. The dr done a pelvic exam and mashed more asking does this hurt, nope no pain. I just told him if he mashed one more time I'd probably pee on him lol. So we shall see in a week how things go. Oh and the OB dr was young and hot LOL


----------



## anjie27

Cycle #4 cd 5 I went to my appointment yesterday and he gave me a prescription for clomid 50 mg with one refill I go back August 27 th and hopefully I am pregnant also I took a fsh test at home and it came back normal dh took a sperm count test that came in the e.p.t fertility kit and it came back normal ugh so hopefully I will get my bfp soon forgot to mention he wants me to do a progesterone test either cd 21 or 22


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Jen! I'm so happy for you and your daughter!! Gorgeous baby!

CD2 here, nothing new. This will be cycle 15, and I'm over it. I may get another cat, LOL. Until then, I'll just have to be happy with lots of baby pictures. :)


----------



## fluterby429

He's perfect Jena!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He is so handsome, Jena!!! Congratulations!

AFM, Asher's still hanging in there...but we did attempt to get him out...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ZT__v5IMo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi that is so hilarious


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks so much ladies. 
Congrats momsbaby
Brandi sending labor juju your way


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, that was so cute!
Navy, I completely feel ya about the getting a cat thing.. I might do that myself.
Momsbaby, congratulations on your baby.
Super, I hope and pray that this is your Keeper. Best wishes for sure!!
Fluter, I am praying for your IVF. I hope you get your keep baby.
Cupcake, I hope your tww flies by...

AFM:. At my appt. yesterday he gave me a list of pricing for different procedures. They did not come anywhere near the nurses prices.. They are still good IVF prices and are made even better by the military discount, but they consider a natural IVF cycle one without any meds and charge 3000 just to take out the one egg (possibly 2) that a person ovulates on their own, and we all know how unlikely it is for them to make it through the fertilization process and the implantation process. So I would pretty much pay 3000 dollars for him to take out my one egg and have nothing to put back in since the likelihood of it surviving would be slim. I asked him if I could pay separately and take Menopur on my own, but he hasn't called me back so I am assuming that he doesn't want people to succeed that easily. With the meds, my chances would increase by more than 50%. It angers me that they want you to pay so much for the chance of one egg, pretty much being certain you will fail and have to try again. The bestie and I decided that it's best if we wait until we get settled. I don't want to take that chance when I could add a couple of thousand to it and have the IVF I want to have at New Hope Fertility Center. I want to do Mini IVF there.
So, I decided that it is not the time for us right now and I don't see myself changing my mind even if the doctor calls back. I wish I could tell him what I think of his office trying to cheat people with what they call a 24% chance of pregnancy on a natural cycle which is completely inaccurate. We all know that the possibility of one egg being recovered, cultivated, and implanted, surviving to delivery is way less than 24%
I am waiting until we get settled. We have agreed to do the process more than twice if it comes to that, but I want to be settled first. At around 5000 each time, I would still get three IVF for the price of one and I don't really have to worry so much about a huge number of leftover eggs to store cause I would not destroy them and I don't have to worry about taking all that medicine to mess up my already jacked up body. I just truly feel like this is not the right time for us and to do this would result in failure and I have had enough of that for a season. Plus, I want a doctor that will allow me to decide what I feel comfortable doing and the meds I want to use to design a procedure that's right for me. I was pregnant 6 times in a year so there is no problem for me there and I don't want to put all those meds into my body when I don't need them.
I feel that IVF should be available in many different varieties. Not everyone needs the same protocol. I decided against this doctor because he will probably not allow me the procedures I want based on my own wants and body needs. When I had the test to show my egg reserve it was 4.9.. He thought I might have PCOS which I don't since the surgery photos showed not a single cyst on ovaries. All other testing is normal. I don't think I need all that hoop-la to achieve a pregnancy. Needless to say, I will be waiting for a doctor that will design a program around my needs.... so I might never have another baby... :)
I am just glad that I acknowledged the need to wait.
I wish everyone the best! I will check in at the end of another month or so and see how everyone is getting on, but I will be off the forums since I will not be ttc anymore. 
Since my tube removals, I have found myself happy and smiling, my hormones much more even, and my sex drive has finally converted back to what it was pre tubal reversal, which was great... I am not saying I am glad at the loss of my fertility, but I can admit that I am so thankful to have my joy back. I am so much more even tempered, I am not emotionally unstable, no more stress, no more marriage strain... It really has been an eye-opening experience. I didn't see the changes that had occurred over the last 2 years, but now that I am back to normal, I see it and it is amazing. I am glad to be so happy again, even though I lost my fertility. I love and want my husband again and it has nothing to do with babies and I am loving that. 
I wish you all the best. I think God took my tubes so I could find my marriage again before it was lost. I will always tell myself that since I finally see the trouble my instability and obsession with pregnancy was having on our friendship. I would give up every baby to keep the love and partnership I have with my bestie. If we ever get the money we might have a kid, if we don't, God has blessed me and I wasn't really taking the time to see it. God really is a great Friend, even if it hurts, He gives us our trials to the benefit of our soul. I was losing myself in babies... Now I get to lose myself in the family He has blessed me with. 
Best wishes...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey gals! Been busy canning & having a blast with my kids & the kids from church. Nothing new here except I am contemplating getting a gastric sleeve possibly. I am tired of fighting my weight & just feel like I can't do it with just diets anymore. I lost 110 pounds to have TR, but it took me almost 2 years to do it. UGH & of course I have gained 60 pounds back YUCK! So disappointed in myself, but hoping to at least get a referral in August if we don't get a bfp next week. I have also made the executive decision(LOL) that if we do get a BFN, then we will not do anymore IUIs or meds. I plan to work on my weight, GS or just back to the grind/diet, Save up $10,000 or so then go to TRM in Chattanooga next Summer & do 1 round of IVF. I really never imagined we would even consider IVF & its still a new concept, but I have to know that I did all I could to make our dream come true. Hoping it doesn't come to it, but if it does, it does. Got a lot of changes coming soon here. I told dh if I can't be preggo, well at least I can lose weight & then get a boob job!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Brandi, that was so cute!
> Navy, I completely feel ya about the getting a cat thing.. I might do that myself.
> Momsbaby, congratulations on your baby.
> Super, I hope and pray that this is your Keeper. Best wishes for sure!!
> Fluter, I am praying for your IVF. I hope you get your keep baby.
> Cupcake, I hope your tww flies by...
> 
> AFM:. At my appt. yesterday he gave me a list of pricing for different procedures. They did not come anywhere near the nurses prices.. They are still good IVF prices and are made even better by the military discount, but they consider a natural IVF cycle one without any meds and charge 3000 just to take out the one egg (possibly 2) that a person ovulates on their own, and we all know how unlikely it is for them to make it through the fertilization process and the implantation process. So I would pretty much pay 3000 dollars for him to take out my one egg and have nothing to put back in since the likelihood of it surviving would be slim. I asked him if I could pay separately and take Menopur on my own, but he hasn't called me back so I am assuming that he doesn't want people to succeed that easily. With the meds, my chances would increase by more than 50%. It angers me that they want you to pay so much for the chance of one egg, pretty much being certain you will fail and have to try again. The bestie and I decided that it's best if we wait until we get settled. I don't want to take that chance when I could add a couple of thousand to it and have the IVF I want to have at New Hope Fertility Center. I want to do Mini IVF there.
> So, I decided that it is not the time for us right now and I don't see myself changing my mind even if the doctor calls back. I wish I could tell him what I think of his office trying to cheat people with what they call a 24% chance of pregnancy on a natural cycle which is completely inaccurate. We all know that the possibility of one egg being recovered, cultivated, and implanted, surviving to delivery is way less than 24%
> I am waiting until we get settled. We have agreed to do the process more than twice if it comes to that, but I want to be settled first. At around 5000 each time, I would still get three IVF for the price of one and I don't really have to worry so much about a huge number of leftover eggs to store cause I would not destroy them and I don't have to worry about taking all that medicine to mess up my already jacked up body. I just truly feel like this is not the right time for us and to do this would result in failure and I have had enough of that for a season. Plus, I want a doctor that will allow me to decide what I feel comfortable doing and the meds I want to use to design a procedure that's right for me. I was pregnant 6 times in a year so there is no problem for me there and I don't want to put all those meds into my body when I don't need them.
> I feel that IVF should be available in many different varieties. Not everyone needs the same protocol. I decided against this doctor because he will probably not allow me the procedures I want based on my own wants and body needs. When I had the test to show my egg reserve it was 4.9.. He thought I might have PCOS which I don't since the surgery photos showed not a single cyst on ovaries. All other testing is normal. I don't think I need all that hoop-la to achieve a pregnancy. Needless to say, I will be waiting for a doctor that will design a program around my needs.... so I might never have another baby... :)
> I am just glad that I acknowledged the need to wait.
> I wish everyone the best! I will check in at the end of another month or so and see how everyone is getting on, but I will be off the forums since I will not be ttc anymore.
> Since my tube removals, I have found myself happy and smiling, my hormones much more even, and my sex drive has finally converted back to what it was pre tubal reversal, which was great... I am not saying I am glad at the loss of my fertility, but I can admit that I am so thankful to have my joy back. I am so much more even tempered, I am not emotionally unstable, no more stress, no more marriage strain... It really has been an eye-opening experience. I didn't see the changes that had occurred over the last 2 years, but now that I am back to normal, I see it and it is amazing. I am glad to be so happy again, even though I lost my fertility. I love and want my husband again and it has nothing to do with babies and I am loving that.
> I wish you all the best. I think God took my tubes so I could find my marriage again before it was lost. I will always tell myself that since I finally see the trouble my instability and obsession with pregnancy was having on our friendship. I would give up every baby to keep the love and partnership I have with my bestie. If we ever get the money we might have a kid, if we don't, God has blessed me and I wasn't really taking the time to see it. God really is a great Friend, even if it hurts, He gives us our trials to the benefit of our soul. I was losing myself in babies... Now I get to lose myself in the family He has blessed me with.
> Best wishes...

Angie-I don't blame you for questioning the price with no meds. Also glad you are finding yourself again! I know I don't like who I have become on this Journey at times. It consumes you. You tend to forget the blessings you already have, in constant search for the Miracle yet to come...Its a sad Journey for some & definitely not easy for most! I pray for you to find continued peace & guidance in your life & in your marriage! Hugs & Love to you!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Angie - I'm glad that you have found some positives in your journey. My husband always likes to remind me that we are what's important, and that the baby would just be a bonus.

Cupcake - My sister-in-law had the gastric sleeve and has lost over 100 pounds. It seems to be working for her. Surgery is always a scary thing, though, and her eating/drinking schedule seems really strict.

I'm hoping no news from Brandi is good news.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Nope, lol. No news is no news, lmao. This kid is stubborn as HELL!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - I wouldn't risk a natural IVF either. That is very pricey for one egg. There is no way I would risk it. I'm nervous paying what I am for a lighter dose of meds and less eggs but I like the idea of less meds and less eggs to make a decision about. Having a happy marriage and being content with yourself will make all the difference. You'll get through this and you'll figure out what's next on the TTC front in due time. 

Cupcake I have VSG. It's the best thing I've ever done for myself. I'm so much happier. I still need to lose about 30 lbs but I've been unmotivated lately :( however I'm down over 100lbs. Eating is "normal" for me now. In the beginning it's rough. 

Brandi - dang that boy is stubborn. 

Asm - just counting down the days. 6!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter! I have been doing some research & plan to go to the seminar for more info in August! Kinda scary, but I feel like its the right decision for me. :)

Congrats on your weight loss! How long did it take you to lose so much? I would like to lose at least the 60 I've gained back, but to get at my "ideal weight" i need to lose a little over a 100 :( I sometimes just wish I were taller lmbo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie- I wish you the best regardless of what route you decide on :) 

Fluter- I had the lapband in 2008 and that was a NIGHTMARE!! I ended up with emergency surgery in 2011 unable to eat or drink. But that was a lifesaver for me because while I was out they had to remove part of my stomach anyway due to the damage so they did a revision to the Gastric Bypass which I was ok with. It was the best thing ever! I went from 291lbs down to around 140 and I eat whatever I want just in smaller portions. I couldnt be happier. I never thought I would wear a size 4/6! Having the surgery helped me because after I had the babies it all fell off immediately.. I am sure nursing helped but it was fast!

Speaking of a boob job though... losing 150lbs and having twins has taken its toll hah. I have a consult with the plastic surgeon August 12th and I think I will finally consider having somethings put back where they should be rofl. I am mostly annoyed with the extra skin on my arms :( I wont ever wear sleeveless and rarely short sleeves I stick with light 3/4 sleeves in the summer. I am not against a tummy tuck though and a boob lift. I have DDs naturally still so I wont be needing an implant!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I have DD-DDD naturally too, but I seriously wish they would stay up where they are supposed to be! LMBO I won't do implants, just a "lift" job! I am getting excited to get this surgery rolling! Of course if I get a bfp before then, I'll have to wait, but will still pursue it afterwards.

I have a home health patient who has a lapband & hasn't lost but like 30 pounds :/ Of course she has other issues too. The bypass scares me, but the sleeve seems the best option so far. Will know more after my seminar.


----------



## ~Brandy~

cupcakestoy said:


> I have DD-DDD naturally too, but I seriously wish they would stay up where they are supposed to be! LMBO I won't do implants, just a "lift" job! I am getting excited to get this surgery rolling! Of course if I get a bfp before then, I'll have to wait, but will still pursue it afterwards.
> 
> I have a home health patient who has a lapband & hasn't lost but like 30 pounds :/ Of course she has other issues too. The bypass scares me, but the sleeve seems the best option so far. Will know more after my seminar.

Both work beautifully. Gl!


----------



## fluterby429

I still have 30lbs to get to the 140 range. My boobs are sad. I use to have DDD and down to about a D. It was the first thing that went. It took me less than a year to lose the 100. This is a year before and after pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow you look amazing!! So sad to see mine but here goes.. This is even after I lost 40lbs myself and then went for consult/surgery

I bet you can figure out which was before and which was today haha
 



Attached Files:







Before.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9









20140718_164100.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Girls you both look Awesome!!! Making me more excited to get started!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Dang you are so skinny even after the girls. I'm super jelly over here. 

Cupcake I don't want to sound like I'm pressuring you, but since I've done this, I feel so much better about myself. I gained 50lbs during fertility and TTC in three years from TR. With each lbs I became more and more depressed. I had to do something. A fellow TR sister had it done and she was doing so well. She and I chat daily. I knew I had to try it. I was scared and there was rough patches but well worth every bit of it. I just talked my BFF from middle school through hers. She was so scared she called two days before the surgery and cancelled. We had a long talk several times and she rescheduled. She's out a little over a month and down 30lbs. She's happy she made the choice


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Dang you are so skinny even after the girls. I'm super jelly over here.
> 
> Cupcake I don't want to sound like I'm pressuring you, but since I've done this, I feel so much better about myself. I gained 50lbs during fertility and TTC in three years from TR. With each lbs I became more and more depressed. I had to do something. A fellow TR sister had it done and she was doing so well. She and I chat daily. I knew I had to try it. I was scared and there was rough patches but well worth every bit of it. I just talked my BFF from middle school through hers. She was so scared she called two days before the surgery and cancelled. We had a long talk several times and she rescheduled. She's out a little over a month and down 30lbs. She's happy she made the choice

I totally agree... Since I have had it done I have sat through 4 more seminars with coworkers and or friends that were interested in it.. of the 4 3 of them have had the surgeries and all have gotten either to goal weight or where they are much healthier and happier. My actual goal weight was 130 but I was happy with the 140's so I have stopped there for the most part. I weigh myself once a week and give myself a 5lb window (we all shift a little during different times of the month) If I ever get outside that window I will adjust what I am doing. 

90% of my weight was lost in the first 11m post op. The other 10% is really the one part I had to 'work' for. I exceeded the doctors expectations by 25lbs and I promise you I am NOT a fitness guru... I hate exercise and have never had a workout plan. I just followed the rules on food.. protein first, lots of water, stop immediately when you begin to feel full.


Anyone can do it... taking the first step is always the hardest :) 

I would love to follow your journey cupcake! Even though its a TR thread I think were all here to support one another through life. Atleast I am.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I appreciate it girls! No pressure lol I am just ready to lose & keep it gone. Yo-yo dieting most of my life.... Worked hard to lose weight for tr but just can't get motivated plus between fertility meds & being an emotional eater I just can't win ugh....ready to make a change for sure!


----------



## momsbaby

Well think I'm loosing this one too. Started cramping last night and this morning started spotting and cramping like crazy. Its not bright red blood , its only when I wipe.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel bad that I'm considering this, but my anxiety is getting the better of me. I love my midwives, but I'm really not sure if I trust their judgement at the moment.

I'm worried that with my baby's posterior position, and anterior placenta, and the constant start and stop labour (8 times in 19 days), that his cord might be around his neck or shoulder, or that he has a short cord. We know he's been trying to come, but keeps going back up. I had a 3D ultrasound that showed his cord near his neck at 28 weeks.

My midwives won't order an ultrasound. All they will do is a NST, which won't tell me any of the above. On top of my two angels, my oldest child has microcephaly and brain damage and had a traumatic birth, and my son stopped breathing when he was 3 hours old.

My anxiety keeps telling me that something isn't quite right, and my midwives aren't listening. I'm considering going to a hospital out of town and explaining the situation and seeing if they might, in the very least, give me an ultrasound to make sure everything is okay, that the cord is fine, and he is fine.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi if you are feeling uneasy in anyway, by all means go get checked out. It can't hurt, better to be safe than sorry and at the very least it will easy your mind


----------



## Mrstruth

Brandi you are in my prayera hopefully everything is good and he is just stubborn. Yet I do feel your midwife could do an ultrasound, that is the part of the dr office that ticks me off.

Brandy and Fluter you guys look awesome


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-Praying its just "normal" early pregnancy spotting!

Brandi-I agree better safe than sorry! Hope all is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi thinking of you and hoping you get good news. I was scared to death when my first twin was born and there wasnt any crying! I looked down and the doctor was trying to unwrap the cord from her neck... I freaked and he told me to calm down she was fine. It was wrapped around twice but wasnt constricting. The first cry made me cry haha. Oh and of course the photographer decided to take pictures of me yelling at the doctor and nurse asking what was wrong...


----------



## Navygrrl

My daughter was born with the cord wrapped around her neck several times. The doctor didn't seem very concerned as if it were a somewhat common occurrence. Of course, that knowledge does nothing to alleviate any worries. I say go with your gut, and if you feel like something is off, then you should definitely go get checked out. I hope it's just nerves, though.

Moms - Sending you T&P that it's nothing serious and just some first trimester bleeding and that baby is nice and snuggly in the right spot.

For those of you working on weight loss, I just wanted to suggest strength training and lifting heavy. Check out Strong Curves or New Rules of Lifting for Women for some good information. I've found success with lifting heavy, plus it makes me feel like an Amazon. ;)


----------



## momsbaby

The cramping is horrible and bleeding more (dark red) I haven't passed any clots yet. I was curled up in a ball cause the cramping got so bad. I have a gut feeling this pregnancy is gonna be over :(


----------



## momsbaby

I have definitely miscarried. Passed 2 big clots this morning. Guess I'll never be able to carry a baby


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Moms! Hugs & prayers for you!


----------



## momsbaby

I dont understand why I keep loosing them. I've never had this problem before. Really pisses off but it'll be ok I'll try again


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry momsbaby. Hang in there and know we are here for you. Do you have your progesterone levels checked when you go for betas? It's just a suggestion.


----------



## momsbaby

No they didnt check that. But I'll make dang sure they do next time and I have A negative blood. Wonder if that might have something to do with it too


----------



## momsbaby

I'm still kerping my ob appt and I'm gonna ask all kinds of questions


----------



## FaithHopeLove

SO sorry momsbaby:cry: I agree, get that progesterone checked. ALSO, make sure they continue to check your betas so there's no chance of ectopic and risk losing a tube!!

Brandi, TODAY's YOUR DUE DATE:happydance: hope Asher comes right on time:flower:

Cupcake, hoping your IUI is BFP this cycle:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wish I could say he was, but the stubborn kid is still snug and warm in the amniotic sac and no signs of his arrival today. Gonna ask for a sweep on Tuesday if he's not here yet, and demand an ultrasound, and if they refuse again, I'll be making a threat of a report to the College of Midwives.


----------



## Navygrrl

So sorry momsbaby. :hug:

Brandi - Silly boy needs his eviction notice, LOL. I hope he arrives before you have to start some butt-kicking. :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I gave him his eviction notice 3 weeks ago on June 29. He still has 4 hours and 58 minutes to evacuate the premises, but I'm certain he'll be like his sister and continue to overstay his welcome.



> ATTN: ASHER ROWAN MANUEL MESZAROS RE: EVICTION NOTICE
> 
> Asher,
> 
> You were quite the surprise. I can say that honestly. But a very welcomed and loved surprise. It's been a long couple of months, combined with an extremely long and cold winter, but mister, we need to talk.
> 
> Since November, you have inflicted upon me excitement and joy, pain, panic, and so many other emotions. I cannot forget the constant rib tickling, which, my dear, DOES NOT tickle one bit. Then there's the back pain, the cramping, the braxton hicks, the vomitting, the cravings...MAN, do you LOVE those Aero bars and 3am cheesecake, kid... the aversions, the lack of sleep, the inability to empty my bladder and bowels, and of course, the ability to empty my bladder and bowel only when you allow me to. I can't forget the pleasure you seem to get by using my bladder as a trampoline. As we approach your anticipated date of escape, the bladder seems to be more and more frequent, as do those bowels.
> 
> I understand that my uterus has been your home, but you only have a 40 week lease. This letter is to inform you that this is week 37. You have three weeks to vacate the premises. Should you choose not to vacate the premises on or before July 20, 2014, please accept this as your notice that for every day extra that you choose to occupy the uterus, you will lose one year's allowance. Ask your brother and sisters, and they will tell you that you do not want to miss out on the generosity that is Mommy's wallet. Your sister still has 4 years left on her penalty.
> 
> Please begin to throw your cord over your shoulder and pack up your placenta. Make your decent through the cervical exit, remembering to FULLY dislodge the plug that has been holding you in for the last 37 weeks. No more of this piece by piece crap and making me do laundry on a daily basis. Finally, exit out of Mommy. Be sure to drain the fluid and please don't be like your brother who swallowed the plug. If you're that hungry, Mommy has two boobs filled with yummy milk to give you, so make your exit quick.
> 
> On that note, I love you, Asher. See you soon, little man.


40 week, due date belly. He also undropped himself from last week.
 



Attached Files:







40washer.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies, hope you all had a great weekend. I got all excited I was 2 days late, but BFN, then AF started...Dr appt for OH semen analysis is scheduled. The dr does want to repeat my HSG (waiting on insurance approval) my dr is great at coding things because my insurance doesnt cover infertility. My appointment with an endocrinologist for my thyroid isnt until freaking September... so here I am on this crazy ttc after tr roller coaster...

Wanted to share a few more pics.... daughter at dinner just hours before her induction and then today... also a bonus smiling baby Cooper.....
 



Attached Files:







big belly.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8









new mommy.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 7









smiling.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fluterby429

Jena precious pics. Bummer about AF but glad you have a Dr. That's willing to help you along! 

3 days ladies. I'm packing today. I can't wait! 

Brandy and Faith do you have any words of wisdom on this path?

Brandi I hope Asher gets his biotin out ASAP. I never went over with any of mine. I probably would've died lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jena, sweet pics:cloud9: 

Fluter, my only advice at this point is to take every precaution so you have no regrets and can't look back later and wish you'd have taken it easier after the transfer. I had read so many stories of "if it's meant to be..it will be" and so many gals that go shopping and all sorts of stuff right after transfer. For me, I went back to our hotel and slept for 2 hours and then we went to eat Vietnamese Pho with friends. The 40 min. drive to the restaurant was a little rough off an on..due to road construction:(...After BFN, I really wished I would have stayed put at the hotel and did NOTHING for a few days!! Anywho...don't do anything you may regret later :winkwink: hoping it's a great outcome for you:hugs: I'll be praying!


----------



## fluterby429

My current plan on ET day is to have acupuncture and rest the entire day. I'm planning on eating a high protein low carb diet starting Thur. I've been taking Royal Jelly, baby aspirin, vitamin, and pregnitude. I've also done 3 acupunctures (one today) I'd like to do one before ER. I've done caster oil packs and fertility massages. I'm going to eat 5 days of pineapple core and walnuts after ET. Idk what else I can do to help lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck & try to relax Flutter! Easier said than done, just try to have Faith that this will be your Miracle! Positive vibes Sweetie!


----------



## stmom26

I'm so sorry Moms
Brandi looks like he's happy and just doesn't want to come out 
Yay Flutter 

Ok been temping this month and had a temp drop yesterday and it went back up today and I have a flashing smiley face on the opk so fx'd this is the month. I've been so nauseated since Sunday night I'm not sure if it's the Clomid or what and I've had to make myself eat and that's just not me.


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Momsbaby.&#55357;&#56850;
Cupcake still hoping for a BFP for you!&#55357;&#56397;
Brandi, so sorry that little one is hanging out still. Good news is, it cant be long now&#55357;&#56832;
Brandy and Fluter, you gals look amazing! My problem is my middle! I am so bony everywhere but my belly and butt.&#55357;&#56833; 
Good Look Fluter on the IVF.
AFM, Im on cycle day 2. Im going against doctors orders this month and stopping the Clomid. Im sure Ill regret it later if I go back on it cause Ive got used to the side affects and I hardly have the headaches anymore. I just think it has to be hurting me more than helping me being on it so many months. I guess Ill see. Hope I dont regret it!


----------



## momsbaby

I have no idea what is going on. I haven't bled heavily and only changed my pad twice since Saturday. I tested an hour ago and dark positive. My 1st mc I bled alot and test the say day bfn. So confused, Thursday needs to hurry up so I can see my dr


----------



## mummy3

BrandiCanucks asked me to pop by and say little Asher is on his way (we were in a due date group for our 3 year olds):happydance::baby:


----------



## Navygrrl

mummy3 said:


> BrandiCanucks asked me to pop by and say little Asher is on his way (we were in a due date group for our 3 year olds):happydance::baby:

Yay! Let her know we're thinking of her and hope she has an easy labor and delivery!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes we are sending prayers her way :)


----------



## fluterby429

Yay for her!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome news for Brandi!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher arrived traumatically by emergency csection at 1:45am July 22. He had a prolapsed cord. We almost lost him. He weighed 8lbs 10oz. We will be in hospital for a few days


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Brandi! How scary, but I am so thrilled he's here & hope all is ok now!!!!! Congrats on your Miracle!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM- I was in the ER at the same time! I woke up with a severe, almost anaphalactic reaction? Was hot & itching, felt like my skin was on fire! Got a Bendryl & Solumedrol injection. Better now, but still a little itchy....This happen last year in March too, same scenario...Guess I will make an appt with an allergist now & see about getting an Epi pen.....UGH


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi he's a big baby!!! So glad he's ok now. Praying for you both


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Brandi! Happy and Healthy baby!


----------



## Navygrrl

How scary, Brandy, but I'm glad you two are okay. I hope the hospital takes good care of the both of you. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Also, cupcake - no more ER visits for you! Go see the allergist! I'm glad you're alright and the reaction was able to be controlled.

Okay, no one else needs to have any emergencies. ;)

Fluter - I have everything crossed for you that this journey will be successful.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi... glad all is ok. And you were right about the cord...

cupcake... glad you are ok. I have allergy issues also... no fun

Fluter... have a safe trip...sending you prayers and baby dust.

AFM... finally off to see the endocrinologist about my thyroid. I was worried about my progetsterone, it came back at 7.4... BUT I went in on day 20 because i miss counted, so the dr wants a repeat before we address that. I went in the friday before. He said always go AFTER, so I will test again on CD22 this time since cd 21 falls on a Sunday. Also waiting for a call to have my HSG done (again) 

:hug: ladies....have a blessed day


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome baby Asher:cloud9: glad he is here and SAFE. Wow! such a big guy! That's exactly the weight of my oldest boy..had a HECK of a time pushing him out!LOL! Dr. finally had to use forceps..ugh:(
Glad your little guy is ok. Scary time, I'm sure!:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

As soon as I have my laptop with me, I'll update with his full birth story, but I'll warn you, it is extremely graphic and traumatic. The outcome could have been much worse.


----------



## momsbaby

I'm so glad you both are ok now. Get as much rest as you can


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi: So glad he is ok!! COngratulations on your little boy!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies! 

Brandi - so glad you bit are ok. Very scary. Didn't you have a fear of this happening and wanted to get him checked out? I can't wait to hear the full story and see a picture. Rest up momma


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Been trying to upload a photo of Asher from my phone but my phone hates BnB. Hopefully I will have my laptop later today. That will make it easier
 



Attached Files:







20140722_124458.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jenafyr4

The pic posted... He is so handsome... Congrats again :)


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi he is precious!!!!

Well last night my hubby took me to the ER. I was in severe pain couldn't move or walk. Found out that I am still pregnant. The dumb hospital in this tiny town dont do OB so no ultrasound but blood test is still positive. Called my OB this morning and they cant get me in till tomorrow. I'm still in a little pain this morning nothing like last night and its not on just one side its dead in the center. I'll keep you all posted as soon as I see dr tomorrow


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms-How was your hcg? Still doubling? Praying all is well!!

Brandi- he is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake, how many dpiui are you ? Fx for you


----------



## momsbaby

Cupcake I have no idea what my levels are. These crazy Dr's around here won't give me my results. I had a blood draw friday and yesterday and they wont tell me. These Dr's really piss me off this is my life they are messing with


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, Asher is darling:cloud9: glad he's doing well:flower:

Momsbaby, how VERY frustrating!!! I hope everything is okay and they can get figure out why you're having pain. I'm surprised your dr. can't see you until tomorrow! I would consider this an EMERGENCY!! They need to check for ectopic. Crazy the hospital doesn't do ultrasound:wacko: keep us posted!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi, Asher is just perfect!

Momsbaby I'd be freaking out on someone. If it's in your tube you could be in serious danger. I'm hoping that's not the case, but until you know otherwise they should be treating you until they figure it out


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm 12 dpiui. Usually have 14 day lp with meds so will test Friday if no AF by then....I feel normal :/ lol no symptoms...who knows?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Goodluck cupcake... sending babydust your way


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi....Oh my gosh he is so adorable. I love all these babies with hair!!

Momsbaby I'd be giving someone and ear full. Tell the nurses you have the rights to see your labs and request them to be printed off!! 

Cupcake...sending you tons of baby dust girl. I only had cramps which lead me to think AF was coming when I found out with Emma. 

Fluter are you getting nervous yet? 

Afm, I have started working 3rd shift and I think that puts a damper on TTC for awhile. We haven't been TTC for a while since the MC but it seems that time is really working against us now. Maybe this is the way it was always intended to be.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Gorgeous Brandi!!!

Ladies, I am so scared. I have had horrible nausea all night for the past few days. I thought it was stress because we have too much going on, but I got a BFP this morning. AF was due today. I know it is blue dye, and I hate them! But that was all I had. The line showed up before I even stood up from the toilet and this pic was taken 2 minutes after testing so it was wet still.

I am so scared this will be another CP or MC. My RE said to start progesterone today and to go see him asap. I am 4 hours from him now so that won't be for another 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







10561549_1453806894873988_7311460792553197670_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, I hope it's your sticky bfp:happydance: I though CBs are pretty reliable:thumbup: Congrats! Are you going to the dr. or buying another test?:flower:

Cupcake, everything crossed for you, girl:hugs: Hoping you and Galvan can be bump buddies:thumbup: :)

Cj, how are you doing with recovery from your surgery? Hope you'll be back in the game soon:hugs:

Jo, thinking of you today:cloud9: hoping you've had your little one by now:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have some digis so I am going to use them. if at any moment I have any symptoms of an ectopic, pain or pressure, I will be going to the ER. I have no idea where to begin to find an OB here. I am going to find one in Brownsville and go there.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan!!!!! OMG!!!! Congrats Girl!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan - OMG how exciting!!! I so hope this is your sticky!!!

Yes, I'm super nervous!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter did you have your appt. Today or when do you start your ivf?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms- I would be very cautious with any pain! Also stand your ground & be your own advocate! They can't keep you in the dark....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Trying to upload more pics!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Omg Stephanie soo hopeful for you. I'm praying for all you ladies. ..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Galvan! Praying it is sticky for you!

SHARING MY BIRTH STORY. Please understand that this is very graphic and traumatic but I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE understand that I am sharing it only because our instincts are rarely wrong. If I hadn't trusted my instincts, we would have had a very different outcome.


Spoiler
July 21, late in the afternoon, I began getting severe upper back pain at the bottom of my ribs. Every time I inhaled, it felt like there was a knife going through my back. I went up to the hospital to be checked out where my midwife determined it was no related to the baby and sent me downstairs to the emergency room to investigate the pain.

Going back, I felt all week like something was off about the pregnancy. I felt like maybe my baby had a short cord or the cord was around his neck and was panicking because my midwife wouldn't order an ultrasound to check on him, and my last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.
I was now 40w1d and after four hours in the emergency room, bloodwork, an ECG, and a bedside ultrasound, the emergency room doctor could not determine the cause of the pain and consulted with the OB on call who asked him to send me upstairs for a non stress test. The OB checked my cervix and said I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and that my pain was not labour, but they still wanted to make sure baby was okay.
15 minutes into the non-stress test, I had a big contraction, not painful, but during this contraction, my son's heart rate dropped slowly. To 93, to 76, to 65, to 53. I was on the phone with my mom and told her. I thought maybe it was because the lead was off somehow. The girl next to me told me to hit my buzzer STAT, because his heartrate was not coming back up despite the contraction being over. I hit the buzzer and no one came, so the girl sent her husband to the desk and suddenly, a labour and delivery nurse came in and turned me on my side. Still no change. She hit the CODE button and suddenly three more nurses, the Resident OB and the OB were at my bedside rushing me out of triage and into a delivery room.
By the time they hooked me back up, my baby's heart had stabilized and the OB told me she was going to give me nubain for the pain, and keep me overnight to monitor me. Little did I know, that big contraction that decelerated his heart was the start of labour.

I called my mom out to the hospital 45 minutes later, as she lives an hour away. Told her what happened and that we got him stable, but I was in active labour. I was now 90% effaced and 3cm dilated after having contractions that were painful every 3-5 minutes.

When she got there, the labour and delivery nurse came to check me again and although I had made no change, she noticed that with every contraction, he was deceling again. It never went below 103, but his normal was 143-160. She had me turn on my right side to stabilize him and his heart rate dropped down to 65 again, so she turned me on my left, which stabilized his heart and called the OB in. The OB explained that for whatever reason, he did not like my position and something was dropping his heart rate and that she needed to prepare me for an emergency c-section, just in case, but that at the moment, delivery was not urgent. She called in a team to get an IV started and I had to stay on my left side to keep his heart rate up.

This is where all hell broke loose.

20 minutes later, I asked my mom to go get the nurse because I was feeling pressure, and felt like my waters were leaking. My waters have never broken on their own. My contractions were strong with no break in between so the nurse came in, confirmed my waters were going and rolled me to my back to check me. She barely got her fingers in when my waters gushed everywhere. My mom was already on the phone with my midwives who were preparing to come back. They had to transfer care to the OB due to the decels in my baby's heart. The problem with the waters was, they didn't stop. I soaked through the pads, through the bed sheets, puddled the floors, and there was STILL water coming out. The nurse was trying to plug the waters and they kept gushing. She asked for my mom's help briefly while she called for help, but no sooner did she push the Call button, but she felt my baby's cord enter the birth canal. She hit the CODE button and screamed &#8220;CORD CORD THE CORD IS THERE&#8221; over and over while my room filled with people. The nurse then felt my baby's head, and the OB took over to check. She confirmed that my baby's cord was below his head and told me I needed a c-section IMMEDIATELY and that she had to put me to sleep for it. There was no time for a spinal. He had to come out NOW, or I would lose him. His head was pressing on the cord. She shoved her hand into my vagina and into my uterus to hold my baby's head off the cord while a team of 10 other people wheeled the bed into the operating room. My delivery room was right across from the operating room and in that 30 seconds, the OB said &#8220;I can feel her dilating beneath my hand. She's 10cm. This baby is coming, we need to get him out NOW.&#8221;

I can say honestly that after 3 perfect vaginal deliveries, I was terrified and panicking. I was shaking so hard and scared for my baby's life. Feeling hands being shoved up into your uterus to prevent your baby from coming is the absolute most excruciating pain I have EVER felt in my life. I was screaming so hard from the pain, I could be heard outside the operating room while they set up.

The labour and delivery nurse asked who was going to make the cut while the anesthesiologist held the oxygen mask over my face. The OB had her hand in my uterus and said the nurse was going to have to. The nurse said no, she wasn't comfortable, to which the OB yelled back at her that she couldn't operate in the position she was in. Within 5 seconds, I felt one hand come out of my vagina, and another go in...HARD. Even harder than the OB's hand was. I screamed and writhed in pain, still shaking, BEGGING them to put me to sleep already, and the anesthesiologist told me to couldn't until they were completely prepared.

It was pure chaos in the operating room. They saw there was no nurse in there, because there were two other deliveries going on. The OB had been pulled away from a crowning delivery because of my emergency. The last thing I remember is the OB saying to page ANY code nurse and saw NICU roll in. Next thing I knew, I was getting drowsy. As I got drowsy, I said to the OB &#8220;If you can't save me, save my baby&#8221;.

At 4:15am, I started coming out of the anesthetic and looked at my phone. My babysitter asked if there was any news yet and I had my mom type out what happened. I couldn't speak, as my throat hurt so bad from the intubation. When I finally could speak, I asked where my baby was. They told me he was fine but I was no allowed to touch him, just look, and they wheeled the bed over to him. He needed resusitation from the prolapsed cord. Despite all the effort to keep him off the cord, he was still pushing down on it pretty hard.

My baby Asher was born July 22, 2014 at 1:45am by a traumatic emergency c-section due to umbilical cord prolapse caused by polihydramnios, or excessive amniotic fluids. The excessive fluid was preventing him from properly descending into the pelvis, which explains why I kept dropping and why labour started 10 times, but died off. He was trying to come, but the excessive fluid prevented it. It caused his cord to float below him, which is why the cord came first. The decels with the contractions was his head putting pressure on the cord and cutting off his blood supply.

He weighed 8lbs 10oz and was 19in long. He is still in NICU as his blood sugars were very low from the trauma. He has since stabilized and is allowed out to breastfeed and visit. He is off all IV's and needs no extra assistance. If he continues to stay stable, he can room in with me starting tomorrow morning.

The traumatic delivery and c-section caused excessive blood loss in me and my hemoglobin levels are very low, at 67 (or around 6.7 in the USA). We are holding off on a blood transfusion, as they had come up to 73 by the afternoon today. If they have dropped again in the morning, we will be proceeding with a blood transfusion. If they continue to go up, we will monitor the levels three times a day until they are stabilized.
I'm healing okay and off all pain medications, but am slow to get up and progress. Asher is breastfeeding like a pro, but also LOVES his snuggles. He needs them after that kind of trauma.

We are both okay thanks to the quick reactions of the labour and delivery nurse, the team, and the OB there that night. Asher would have died without the quick intervention.

As traumatic as this story is, and graphic and difficult to read, I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE trust your instincts. If you feel like there is something not right, seek medical attention and don't back down until you get it. I could mean the difference between yours and your baby's health and/or life.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! I am scared!
Brandi, that is scary! I am so glad both you and Asher are ok! :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

He's just adorable Brandi..

Oh Stephanie fx'd this is your sticky bean!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi how scary. I'm glad things turned out on the better end and both of you are still here. Rest up 

I leave tomorrow evening. I'm hoping that I start AF sometime tomorrow so I can see the Dr. To start meds on Friday. 

A friend of mines baby passed away yesterday from SIDS. He was 2 mo old. She had laid him down for a nap, checked on him 20 min later and he was purple and had blood coming from his nose. I'm just sick over this.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi-So glad that you got a Happy ending! :)

Flutter-Prayers for your friend! How awful :(


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandy - Thanks for sharing your story. I kind of want to punch your midwives because they didn't listen to you. I'm glad you and Asher are on the mend.

Fluter - I can't even imagine the pain your friend is in. :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

At the ER again in severe pain. And these damn Dr's piss me off. They act like its all ok. Well it ain't ok and I'm about to go off. They just done an ultrasound, more blood and urine. Waiting for all this to come back.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Fluter, prayers for your friend :( I cant imagine.

Momsbaby... get tough... demand answers. I'm sorry for your frustrations and pray you get some answers.

AFM... thyroid re-check came back perfect. The endocrinologist said the levels can fluctuate. Glad he didnt just put me on meds. My dr is scheduling my HSG for 7/30. He is actually going to be attending it. He wants to see me thru this he said. He tied my tubes 8 years ago. He tried to talk me out of it... him and his office staff is amazing I'm very lucky, especially since my insurance doesnt cover infertility. Havent had to pay anything outta pocket except normal co-pays...


----------



## momsbaby

Its a tubal on the left side. My ob dr is in surgery right now. As soon as he's done they will talk to me about what they're going to do. This is so heartbreaking


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh moms, I'm so sorry. Praying for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

So sorry momsbaby


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, Im so glad you and Asher are ok. I can imagine that kind of trauma!
Fingers crossed for you Cupcake.
Moms, praying for you! Are you near any other hospitals that you can go to a different ER? It doesnt sound like these people taking care of you are very professional.
Good Luck Fluter!
Praying this is your keeper Galvan! 
AFM, cycle day 5. Im skipping the Clomid this month against doctors recommendation. They did switch my Metformin to the extended release to see if that helps with my stomach issues. They said it should. Ive got to go pick that up today! Wish me luck in all this! I really feel that Ive been on the Clomid way too long so we will see if I ovulate at all without it. If not, I guess he was right and I need to get back on it.


----------



## LLawson

Im so sorry Moms, I think we posted about the same time cause I didnt see your last few posts until after Mine.
Im so sorry! Praying for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Goodluck Llawson. sending baby dust your way :dust:
I'm cd4, so right behind you..


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Jenafyr! Baby dust to you as well! Sounds like you are going through alot of the things I have the past few years! Frustrating I know.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My TTC journey ended before it was even started ( i was just unaware at the time, husband went crazy and we soon divorced) The last 4 months have been the only time Ive trally had a fair chance to "try" Im excited to finally be able to start this journey.


----------



## momsbaby

Well I'll be having surgery soon to remove the left side. Its has ruptured. They wanted to remove the right side and I said no. I'm not giving up here. I will try IVF as soon as I get the money. Please say a little prayer for me. I'm scared to death


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers for you momsbaby...

Also for the ladies moving to IVF... found these on the website for the place my OH is getting his SA done... Its IVF grant opportunities.

https://babyquestfoundation.org/

https://www.cadefoundation.org/


----------



## Mommabrown

Momsbaby I am so sorry hun. 

Glavan oh my gosh soooo happy for you! Try to relax and get to your DR asap so you don't have to worry. 

Fluter I hope that it all works out perfectly for you. I am sending you tons and tons of baby dust. I mean if I am not going to use it some one else might as well get extra right. :) 

Brandi...Wow..that is chaotic and terrifying. Glad Asher is here now and that you both are doing good.


----------



## fluterby429

Mombaby I'm so so sorry. Send on you a hug sweetie 

LL, how long have you been on clomid? I wouldn't recommend it longer than 6mo in row for sure. It can have horrible effects on the lining and on your CM not to mention it raises the risk of cancer after prolonged use. Has your doctor thought about switching you to a Femara metformin combo? I hope the new met is easier on your stomach. 

Jena glad things in your life are looking up! It always better when you have a positive respectful person on your side.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, Ive been on it for 11 cycles!! I think its ridiculous! I followed up with my Gyno and she said it was fine especially with my age. (43) that I probably need it? Everything I have read suggests otherwise so Im going to see what happens. Does your lining ever thicken back up over time? Ive mentioned Femara but he has insisted so far on Clomid because its working so well for me. Im excited that you are starting your IVF journey Fluter! I wish you lots of Luck and baby dust!!
I just picked up the ER Metformin. Has anyone else taken the extended release one? They are telling me to take the whole 1500 at one time now instead of splitting it 3 times a day. Does that sound right? Seems like alot to take all at once but if thats what they are wanting me to do, I guess I will. I double checked with the pharmacist and they said yes thats how they want me to take it.
Moms, I am praying for you!
Jenafyr, Im excited for you! I didnt know you had just started your TTC journey. Im trying to catch up on everyone cause I havent got to get online much lately. I had my reversal in Feb. 2013 and have been trying since about May 2013 so a little over a year.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson. My TR was April 2013. I found out in May 2013 my husband had been using steroids and was pretty much sterile. He started meds to correct that, In June I found out he was cheating.. (he was with this girl while i was in Mexico having my reversal :nope: ) when confronted him and asked for a divorce...he flipped... choked me and threw me against the wall, then the door (all infront of my kids) ripped my shirt off and threw my to the ground, stole my car and totaled it... Needless to say he was put in jail and I never looked back. I was just getting back on track and my daddy was killed (electrocuted) at work. He was my rock. I was devastated... I was on a dangerous downward spiral, but because my mom is blind and I now care for her. I had no choice but to get my life together. In October 2013 I met my now OH... We chatted but I wasnt wanting a relationship....fast forward to January... we reconnected and have been together ever since. He came to me in May and told me he knew what all I had been through with my TR, but he wanted us to have a baby. I was over the moon but scared. I told him we could NTNP and I would set up to see my GYN for testing again. 

Present day... no BFP and still testing.... SORRY for the long post... :haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momsbaby, :cry:I'm so sorry! I wondered about this. I'm sorry to say,, but your local dr.s SUCK! They need to brush up on tubal reversal patients and the higher risks of ectopic! WHY would they want to take your right tube?! Is it blocked? I live in a small town and, up until recently, had a very nice, but rather "out of the loop" OB/GYN. I would absolutely look around for your nearest RE...EVEN if you have to drive several hours. This can be life and death. I'm praying for you! I'm sure you'll do fine through surgery. Let us know how you are..(((HUGS))))


----------



## momsbaby

Faith they said since I had one tubal I'd more than likely have another. What ever I don't believe him. I believe in God And he can work miracles. I'm so pissed right now. Here I am in pain and still waiting to go back for surgery. I have so many emotions going on. I praying my right tube is open it's my only hope right now. Yes me and DH have talked and we will do IVF just dont know when. We are short on money and have no clue how we'd pay for it. I dont give up very easy so it will be done. Now these people need to pull their thumbs out of their butts and do this surgery now


----------



## Jenafyr4

Momsbaby... check those links I posted


----------



## fluterby429

LL wow that is a long time. Do they give you an ultrasound each month before you start taking it? Clomid can also cause ovarian cysts and the more clomid you take with it the bigger the cyst can get. I got cyst twice from clomid. I had to take BCP to shrink the cyst. Your uterine lining will build back up on its own once you're off the meds. I have two refills of Femara left. It's a bit pricey, but if I end up pregnant from this IVF Id offer it to you. 

Momsbaby don't let them just take your other tube. I think you maybe dealing who some not so smart doctors. Smh. I hope you have surgery soon and get you out of pain. Check out those links Jena posted, I can tell you about my MX, and the study that Faith did may be a possibility too (I looked into it).


----------



## ~Brandy~

I know I didn't get to all the posts so I am so very sorry... I did the quickest skim of the last 10 pages with a baby screeching LOL 


Galvan is there an update and I missed it? did you do the digi? FX for you!

Brandi he is beautiful I am so glad he is here safe and sound.... thats a big boy

Fluter I wish you luck and have a nice trip.


----------



## LLawson

Wow Jenafyr! Its sounds like this has been a crazy year for you too! Ive had alot of emotional stress and with all these meds Im on I feel like its 10 times worse. I lost a brother in March and my son just got deployed to Afghanistan. I sometimes wonder how much more I can take before losing it but Im hanging in there. I have a wonderful husband that stands by me through everything. I got my tubes tied when I had my last child with my ex husband. He cheated on me as well and 14 yrs ago, I finally met my soulmate and hes never had any children but he raised my 3. The youngest was almost 3 when we got together. So this is why we decided a TR but if it doesnt happen, hes satisfied with my children. We have thought about adoption but its so expensive! It makes me sick that people that want children cant have them and the ones that dont need them pop them out left and right. I just found out my sis n laws sister that has been on heroin and crack for yrs. is pregnant with twins......shes had 3 children taken from her at birth already that were born addicted to drugs. Why wouldnt they court order someone like that to have their tubes tied. How can they allow her to keep bringing babies into the world like that? It just makes me sad that we all want babies so bad and havent been able to and someone like that keeps having them. Just doesnt seem right?


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, thats sounds good. If you dont use it let me know. Ill have some Clomid if anyone needs it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Moms, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Brandy, I will use the digi in the morning. I am so scared to use it though.


----------



## Jenafyr4

You ladies are all my inspiration. Prayers and baby dust :)
Galvan....I have everything crossed for u to have a snug bug :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Moms, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Galvan, can't wait to see your sticky digi BFP!!!

AFM, Asher and I will be blowing this popsicle stand tomorrow!!! Staples will come out on Sunday. My goodness, he is the perfect little man. The time waiting to pay off the reversal, the reversal itself, the aches and pains of the pregnancy...hell, even his traumatic birth, are ALL so worth it!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Girls! 

LL-I'm glad your taking a break from the Clomid. I believe your lining will improve, but not sure how long it takes. I have heard Clomid can stay in your system for a while tho. I haven't used the extended release Metformin, so no info on it, BUT Hoping you get a plump lining & BFP this time around tho! 

Jen-Good news on your results! Hope your HSG goes smoothly!

Flutter- How are you hanging in there with all the nerves & excitement?

Brandi-Yay for going home! I pray all this is worth it in the end for each of us!

Moms-I hope surgery went well & you are resting & pain free!

Galvan-Waiting to see "pregnant" on your test today!!!

AFM-Today is the start of 14dpo :/ No real big symptoms, except a backache that started yesterday, Did have a copule episodes of mild nausea & my bbs are sore, which of course can all be stupid progesterone side effects...I am going out to take my son to football practice, so I will pick up a hpt then...Praying my intuition is wrong & I see 2 pink lines!!!!!!

Hello to the rest of you guys! Faith, CJ, Brandy, Navy, Momma & anyone else I skipped!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi I'm so happy for you. Congrats again :)

Cupcake and Galvan cant wait for you to test... PRAYERS!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Guess what?! Stupid test gave an error code, and I peed on the stick instead of in a cup. Now I wait for tomorrow. Talk about stress.


----------



## momsbaby

Surgery went well a little sore. I'll be goin home as soon as I pass gas lol. Jena I read those links and will be checking in on that. Maybe this time next year we can do ivf. 

Good luck to you all and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Momsbaby I', prying for your fast recovery


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan!!! Oh my gosh....I have never tried to pee on the stick, always use a cup just cause I'm not sure I would hit it or pee long enough lol I have dumped it before getting a result before tho & then it screw up...That sucks....I thought I had jinxed myself earlier by planning to POAS today, as I had a tiny bit of light pink watery spotting, but haven't had any since....Honestly girls I am not optimistic & seriously thought about just skipping the HPT for a few days....UGH I did go & make myself buy a box of 2 FRER(wish they came in a 1 pack! $15.00! Seriously?) I do plan to POAS at some point today if no more spotting...I HATE THIS!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Goodluck cupcake. I buy my FRER from Amazon... 3pk for $13


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX Cupcake!! I know the feeling, sometimes I think I want to just hold off and go to the RE when I go to Monterrey in 2 weeks, but other times I want to know now. LOL I know that a digi won't tell me if we have a viable pregnancy either, I need betas done, but have to wait to get to Monterrey as my Dr is there, and that is 4 hours away.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Went to POAS & Low & Behold AF showed up! I am so over this crap! Also to add joy to my day, I called my INS. company to start getting this Gastric Sleeve thing going...It or any other weight loss surgery is not covered! Imagine that! OMG!!!! So I guess if this is going to happen I have to get off my a** & hit this weight loss thing head on.....again...Not sure what we will do in the mean time, until my BMI is below 35 for IVF...Will see if dh wants to keep throwing money away on IUI just to see if we can get lucky again or just quit....I do know this whole mess has been nothng but a waste of time, money & tears so far. Wish I had never had TR & had just did IVF instead......


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake. I'm sooo sorry, but dont give up.

Below is a link for Plexus. I have heard and seen wonderful results about this product. 
https://www.plexusworldwide.com/#


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh cupcake I am so sorry hun. May wanna check to see how much it will cost to do if you pay cash. I know a DR that does them cheaper that way than dealing with Insurance. 

Galvan oh gosh isn't always the damnest luck. Go pee in a cup! Lol

Brandi i know exactly how you feel. It's so amazing and I still even to this day can't believe we have Emmaleigh. 

Afm, Emmaleigh has a large lump in her groin area in between her leg and abdomen where her diaper folds. Not sick or anything but watching to see if it gets bigger or seems to appear painful,which right at this moment isn't. (I'm kinda scared as we went through this with Landon and he has Hyperplasia but if it is we know the steps we will have to go through) I don't know how long it has been there as I worked last night and Allen had daddy duty and he can't remember. Monday seems so far away until her Appt but I'm hoping it's nothing and goes away fast!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I'm so sorry. Believe me when I say I know the struggle all too well. Hugs I know a friend that sells plexus I've heard great things about it. I can get you in contact with her if you like. She's a Tr gal as well and sweet as they come 

Momsbaby I'm glad you are all fixed up and on your way to healing 

Brandi it's amazing how we can forget in an instant what we went through to get 
them here. 

AFM: so far my trip has been a disaster. I'm still not where I'm supposed to be. I'll update more later after I'm settled. It's been crazy and I've cried a few times.


----------



## momsbaby

Thank you all for your support and prayers. I'm home now resting a little sore but not as bad as I thought it was going to be. DH and have talked we will do ivf next summer if nothing happens between now and then. Thank you all again and may god bless us all


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks gals. I have calmed down some. Still not planning to do more IUIs or anything for a long time. I'm done for now. I did price check the Sleeve, starts at around $16,000 cash around here, so that's a no go. Plus I know i CAN lose, It's just hard & I'm lazy lol Going to re-start WW tomorrow, as well as walking. At this point Idk what's in the cards. DH just wants our life back for now & I have to agree. can't wait to head to the beach next month! Right now i have broke out the sander & am torturing patio furniture :/ I'll be ok. Just need a few days I guess. Also need to smack the crap out of a couple people who are drama seeking idiots & I'll feel better!:devil:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Walking helps with so much.... keep your head up :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh cupcake you seem like your ready to just be at peace with it all. I've thought of doing WW but never have. I know girls who really love it. 16000.00 wow. I don't know much about WLS but is there another alternative besides the sleeve or is this like the best thing to do? 

Fluter I'm sorry things aren't going well hun. Hopefully the chaos passes soon and you can relax. Hugs.

Momsbaby Fx for you. There are people who can get pregnant with tied tubes surely you can get pregnant with one tube. Take it easy and hopefully your recovery will be speedy.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I am SO Ready to have peace in my life. Maybe letting go of the dream for now will eventually lead to that...It sure doesn't help today....The lap band is only a couple thousand cheaper, by-pass is more. I lost all my weight before with WW. It does work if you stick with it....I just have to wallow out of my rut & do it! I do think not taking the meds/supplements for a while will help tho.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG!! OMG! I am in straight shock!!!! Thank God!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20140725.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Navygrrl

Yay! *happy dance*


----------



## Jenafyr4

Omg omg omg. I have tears Stephanie. ..Congrats


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Stephanie!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 

Cupcake you can get the sleeve done in MX for about $5500. I know three ladies that went. I was going to go before I found out that the Army did it for free

Ok here's the story. Sorry it's going to be long. 

Flew from Louisville on a 20 min delay to Dallas no problem. Get to Dallas and my flight keeps getting delayed. 4 times before they change gates and delay it yet again. My boarding pass says see attendant for seat assignment. I get up there and they try to say they are over booked by one seat and I may not have a seat. I freak out since these tickets have been paid for nearly 3 weeks. Get on the plane then sit on the Tarmac for one hour before they decide to cancel the flight altogether bc our pilot had too many hours. They have no hotels for us. They offer us a cot and the choice of getting our own hotel and they will reimburse or $100 in free airfare. I took the $100 and got a hotel room. In the mean time two hours go by before I'm issued new tickets for the next day. No direct flights. So I have to fly from DFW to Houston to Bville. After waiting for a shuttle for one hour to a hotel at 2:15 am TX time I'm in my room. Get up this morning ask for a shuttle to the airport. Get on the shuttle only to be told it only goes to some American Airlines corp office. I freak out bc I'm about to miss yet another flight. I pretty much demand that man take me. He did not happily though. Get to airport they want to ask me to take $150 to give up my seat. I said no. I emailed Dr. Garza at 2 am once I got to my room. He told me not to come today, but to let him know what hotel I'm at and he'll pick me up at 8am. FX'd that happens. So there were delays today on flights but not bad. However my luggage goes missing. I have to wait 2 hours for it to show up. I get a cab. He takes me to the wrong Motel 6. Luckily he hadn't left and he took me to the right one. I get to the hotel and they tell me I owe the entire amount but my MIL thought she'd already paid the balance. So out of my $ I pay it. Hopefully my husband brings that down here. I bathe and go catch the metro bus to the grocery. I miss the bus coming out so I walk the 1.5 miles with my groceries back to the hotel and in the mean time step on fire ants!! Lol so that's my story this far


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! 
Flutter, PM me or call me. I will be available this weekend and maybe earlier than I thought next week. I hated Bville when I first moved here. Everything is so far apart. I need to go grocery shopping next week so I will definitely be in Bville then.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Galvan. I pray this is your keeper!


----------



## stmom26

Omg Congrats Stephanie! Fx'd it's your sticky bean! 

Ok quick question for any of you ladies that have taken Clomid... Is it normal to get positive OPKS for a 5 days? Im on CD 17 and I've been getting flashing smiley faces on my ClearBlue digital test since cd13...


----------



## cupcakestoy

If your using The CB Advanced, I had alot of flashing smileys, before I got the solid smiley..Hated them & thought they were a waste of money. On another note, you usually O within 5-7 days after your last dose of Clomid. Hope that helps & Good luck!

It has been a Shi**y day ladies! 1st af shows up, then I have just had it with my ex-bff, who got pregnant because her Sister did...Ugh actually deleted her from FB, cause I'm sick of her complaining/whining...Its all for attention & I just snapped today. Then I'm on call for work & the phone has rang non-stop since 5pm. I was trying to refinish my patio furniture & ended up just making a big mess with all the phone calls...So I just gave up. My dog managed to lose his collar & tags. Behind on laundry & just plain sad. Just when I thought this day was over, Another phone call to deal with! I just want to curl up & cry.....:cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG Galvan!!!!!!! I jumped on real quick to check on you :) I am over the moon excited for you. You deserve this lady!!


----------



## stickybean4

Yay Galvan.So happy for you!
Hugs Cupcake..I hope thinks look up for you soon.

Congrats Brandi Asher is a cutie.

What a big mess up Flutter hope the rest goes smoothly.

And a big hello to all my fellow tr sisters. I dont comment often but I still read daily. I enjoy sharing this journey with you all. 

G


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies! I have been cramping, but nothing major, just off and on. I hope it is nothing. I am pretty confident right now, but still can't help but worry.


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ladies! I have been cramping, but nothing major, just off and on. I hope it is nothing. I am pretty confident right now, but still can't help but worry.

That little bug is just getting all snug :) youll do great. :happydance:


AFM- I am a happy mommy right now. My girls go to bed every night like clockwork at 7pm on their own and have since about 8weeks... They made their own schedule. They usually get up once between 1-3am to eat once and back to bed. Tonight though they slept straight through for 11 hours I woke up before them because of too much sleep hah.


----------



## fluterby429

Well that's pretty awesome Brandy. You kicked out for sure!!

Cupcake I just want to give you a big hug sweetie. 

AFM - So doctor never showed this morning. I tried calling only a full voice mail. I caught a cab with a Spanish speaking only driver lol. He was so sweet and tried hard to communicate with me. He new a few English words and I knew a few Spanish so we managed. I was just hoping to cross the border and see the van for pick up. Right as I was getting ready to cross the doctor called me. There was a mix up with his driver. He sent his driver to come get me. I saw the doctor had blood work and baseline u/s done. Start Gonal f injections tonight of 185.5 iu's( I think) for the next four days. I go back on Wed morning. The driver will be here to get me at 8 am.


----------



## momsbaby

I have a question. I have no idea where to start this IVF journey. Can someone help or any suggestions on a good dr in Texas. Me and dh just want to consult with some Dr's but I have no idea where to start. Thank you all. I'm pretty sore today. Thank goodness my girls are helping me. Abbie my 6yr old cried when I got home. She said momma we'll never get our baby brother will we. Just broke my heart. Autumn my 10yr old is confused so we all cried last night. It'll just take some time for us all.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter! I'm actually good today! Dh & I are going to start saving after vacation for IVF next Summer. In the mean time I have dusted off the WW info & workout videos. I did it once & withGod's help I CAN do it again! Really feel an overwhelming peace today. I don't expect a Miracle bfp while waiting for IVF, but I am looking forward to just not TTC anymore. :) I have had reoccurring dreams about twin boys since before this Journey even began, so I feel like this is the path we are meant to take. I know in the beginning IVF wasn't even an option for us, but it just feels "meant to be!" Not sure if we will end up with the twins or even a THB, but It feels right, so be it! Prayers & cheerleaders appreciated!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas were 81.18. :happydance:

I don't have time for personals right now, but I need to read in a while. :hugs: ladies. Thanks for your prayers!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Momsbaby am not in Texas but the place to start is finding a fertility doctor near you. I stress near you. When you call ask for an initial ivf consult. The appointment usually lasts about 2 hours and consists of the doctor interviewing you about previous fertility treatments if any. It's to bring the surgery from the ligation as well as the reversal. I also took my chart from previous gynecologist as well. 

Another that will save you an appointment later on is making sure up to date on your yearly female exams they will require that. 


Know that they will request a sperm sample for so if that was done recently take those results as well. 

Be prepared for lots of appts once the process has begun! You will probably have to do a cd3 test and a cd21 test. After they start you on the meds you will most likely have appts every few days... This is why it's important to find a doctor close to you. Your normally on the meds for 8-15 days. I promise you the injections really are not bad. I've given a million shots but was still nervous about it... I gave the one and realized it was cake. 

It all moves very fast and seems like a blur once you start the meds. I recommend finding a group on the assisted fertility threads doing ivf around the same time as you for support. However don't forget to update us!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GalvanBaby said:


> Betas were 81.18. :happydance:
> 
> I don't have time for personals right now, but I need to read in a while. :hugs: ladies. Thanks for your prayers!!

Wahoo!


----------



## fluterby429

MB there a couple of clinics in TX that are doing the trials right now. One is in Austin I know for sure. I have the info if you'd like to read about it to see if you qualify and a contact person.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay Galvan!!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter I'd love for some info. Any info you ladies have I'll sure take. The OR dr said my right tube is very short (which I knew that) he also said it didn't look to healthy and would probably have a tubal on that side as well. So me and dh isn't trying but not preventing.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm me your email and I'll forward this info to you.


----------



## Mommabrown

First off OMG GALVAN!!! !I am uber thrilled for you!!! 

Cupcake girl i know how you feel. I gained 60lbs after my TR and 1st MC. I have lost 35 of it but it seems if i don't stick to it I just end up right back in the same old patterns. 

Brandy I am only going to say this once....I am so jealous!!!! Emmaleigh is almost 16 months and has only slept a whole night through on a handful of occasions. She is such a Nazi! 

Glad to see you drop in Tryin. How are you doing?


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I am so sorry! Im in the same boat as you. I need to lose some weight and Im just Lazy! The mire I do the more knee problems I have so that deters me and makes me not want to do anything! I may lose enough with this Metformin. This ER is doing the same thing, not as much and not as violent so they want me to try and tough it out a few weeks and said it should get much better. I think my problem is they say not to eat alot of carbs and thats about all my diet consists of.... I dont even know whats on a low carb diet but Im going to research that later. Hugs for you Cupcake!
Stmom, Ive been on Clomid 11 cycles and was getting positive opks for days! I took a recommendation from Cupcake to wait 3 days after your last Clomid before testing and it helped. The Clomid can cause false positives if you start testing too early.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- Eat meats, eggs & cheeses for no carbs. Good luck with your weight loss! I WISH metformib would have helped me lose but apparently I'm the weird percentage who gains on it :( but since I'm not taking ANYTHING now hoping it comes off easy! Lol yeah right!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Goodluck ladies... 

Galvan... waiting :headspin: for our new #'s


----------



## GalvanBaby

My betas were only
118.16. Progesterone 26.5.


I am feel8ng hopeless now. :'(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Galvan! :nope: I am so praying you just have a slow riser in there!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you Galvan. ..:hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hoping the best for you GalvanBaby. When do you go in again?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I go Wednesday. My RE says not to lose hope yet bevause he has seen quite a few slow risers so I still have some hope.


----------



## fluterby429

Had a follicle scan today. I have 5 larger follicles and several smaller ones. I have to do another 300iu pen of Gonal-f between tonight and tomorrow and then an injection of Centrotide tomorrow night as well. Centrotide keeps you from ovulating on your own. I will go back on Friday morning for a follow up scan and hopefully know when I will have retrieval. Mind you this is similar to a mini IVF. Quality over quantity is the goal

Stephanie I'm thinking about you


----------



## LLawson

Fluter Good Luck! Im thinking about you!
Cupcake, what dose are you on (Metformin)? I cant remember if you told me you were diabetic or if they just had you on it for TTC? I know everything Ive read said the weight loss from it is geared more toward the non-diabetics. Something about the insulin? I have faith in you though, I can tell you are a strong willed woman and will do what you put your mind to. Its a shame none of us live close together we could push each other and be workout buddies!
The ER Metformin is a little better on my stomach. Since Im taking it all at once in the evening after supper, any issues I have seem to be in the morning which I would rather have it then than any other time of day. Im still hoping it will get better with time. I made a mistake and ate LOTS of bread at Outback last night and boy Ive been paying for it since about 4am....Bread is my weakness! I have got to get a hold on myself!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The betas almost tripled! 2 days ago they were 118 and today 313!! I am so happy right now!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Galvan!
LL- I was taking it with TTC. Not diabetic, also not taking anything at this point. Erased my app & fixing to leave FF. Letting it all go & concentrating on losing weight. Summer will be here again before we know it!!! Praying that ivf is our path :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, I hate to admit it after everything thst all of us go through, and have been through on here, but the cliché was true with me. As soon as you quit stressing on TTC, you will get pregnant. I never believed it, because of all thr treatments that I had been through. This was the first month that we didn't even think about TTC, and BDed only once or twice. I only tested because I was horribly nauseous, it was so bad that I couldn't sleep and only at night. Last Wednesday morning, I decided to test on a whim after a sleepless night of nausea. I know this won't work for all, but maybe it will work for some. I never thpught it eould for me, my LP defect and inadequate ovulation made me doubt, but God is awesome! 
I know I am still not out of the woods yet, but I have faith and feel very confident about this baby. I will be praying that this is my rainbow baby and for all of my TR sisters that you all get your BFP very soon. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww yay! Love the news, Galvan! Prayers for a sticky baby!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Steph! I'm over the moon happy for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan-I wouldn't mind a surprise BFP while getting in shape for IVF, BUT needless to say I'm not holding my breath! lol I'm never in the "lucky group" of anything! But I have read NUMEROUS posts about those who quit ttc getting pregnant, maybe there is something to it after all....IDK but I do know that I am enjoying not keeping up with my cycle so far, & since we aren't ttc anymore it's taken alot of pressure off already & sex has been the "the way it used to be" to quote my dh!!! ;) I deleted my ovulation app & just that little step gave me sense a feeling of freedom! LMBO crazy I know! I am sooooo Happy for you Galvan! I truly hope this is your keeper :)


----------



## Mommabrown

It's so true about the stress!!! Emmaleigh was conceived on a cycle that we weren't TTC because I broke my ankle. The baby we lost in May same way. We aren't TTC now and I'm happy as could be with whatever I get handed. 
Galvan yay!!!! I am happy for you! 

Fluter hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## fluterby429

I wish that approach worked for me lol. We quit TTC for about a year and half and I still got nothing. 

I'm worried about my follicle count


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter- Quality over quantity is much better! We went for quality as well. We ended up with quality and quantity... I can tell you though that having lots left isnt fun. I cant bring myself to let them go and I pay for it... They are frozen. The good part is I know at anytime I can can request a transfer for a small fee. I would really love to have a natural surprise though. You sound like you're doing great though. I had 7 big ones and lots of little ones but a ton of the little ones caught up at the end and was retrieved. Hang in there you're doing great :) I cant wait!

Galvan- That is fantastic... Never give up hope :) 

Cupcake- I am with Galvan on that when she says it's a cliche that ones you relax or give up it happens... The only natural BFP I got post TR was at exactly cycle 36 post TR and it was the month I gave up because I knew that I had IVF scheduled the following month. Mine didn't end so well but it was the only time that I saw results of the TR so I KNOW its possible.. Totally sure it had to do with my obsession being put to the side for the month.

I hope everyone else is doing well if I missed you I am sorry.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter...I have faith everything will be good. You are in my prayers :)

Galvan... I'm so excited for you :happydance: kepping your sticky bean in my prayers as well


----------



## LLawson

Im excited for you Galvan! 
Cupcake, this TTC is worse than a job. All the charting, temps, IUIs, meds etc...takes all the fun out of it and does keep you stressed! I hope you get you a surprise BFP!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am cramping and had some spotting. It is sort of reddish brown, and not much at all. My RE told me to take a double dose of progesterone, one vaginally and one oral with bedrest. I am stuck in bed until I can get to see him. I am so scared now. :(


----------



## stmom26

First of all great news Stephanie

Well I'm out for this month AF showed up 5 days early... I'm so depressed... I feel like it's never going to happen for me 2 yrs since tr...


----------



## LLawson

Forgot to mention, Im thrown for another loop....I had some tender boobs this evening so I decided to test early for ovulation. Im on cycle day 12 and got a blazing positive on three types of tests! I didnt do the Clomid so would I still get a false positive? If its a true positive, I would like to try an IUI tomorrow. I left a message with my RE but havent heard back yet. I usually dont ovulate this early, especially with no clomid. The only thing Ive done different is the Metformin so I wonder if that has made me ovulate earlier?


----------



## Mommabrown

I usually O between CD 12-16 anything later is not norm for me. 

Galvan hang in there and don't stress to much. It's very common to bleed old implantation blood in early pregnancy. 

Working 3rd shift had me up stirring while everyone else is sleeping.


----------



## cupcakestoy

STmom-Im sorry AF got you. It will be 2 years in Nov. For me too. It sucks.
Galvan- don't stress. It can be normal. When is your next hcg?
LL- Clomid can affect your next cycle too, but it won't cause a false + then. Hope you get in your iui today!!!
Afm- 3 pounds down since Monday! Leg is some better too so hoping to start some light walking next week. School shopping done. Can't believe its August already :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I'm 35 down since 1-1-2014 and I feel amazing. I sleep better. I walk longer. I am truly glad I did it trip.Congrats hun 3 lbs is great in 1 week!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140801_075602.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma you look great! I'm hoping to drop a couple more pounds by Monday ;) If I lose 1.5 pounds a week my bmi will right at 32 by next July. Which is totally doable! It has to be 37, but below 35 usually gets a higher success rate. Got a new pair of shoes yesterday, now just waiting on this dang leg to heal then will begin walking :/ Hoping by next week I can at least start out with some short, slow walking....


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, whats wrong with your leg? I must have missed that? Hope it heals quickly! 1.5 pounds a week will add up in no time!
I have an appt. for an IUI this afternoon if the hubby can get off work early&#55357;&#56832;
I am down to 149. The first time in years!! Its all Metformin cause Ive only walked 1 mile this week and havent done any other exercise. At this rate, I think I will take the stomach issues if its going to make me lose some of this fat around the middle. Im 5 foot 4 and very small everywhere but my belly and butt. The butt Im not as much worried about, its the belly. I look about 7 months pregnant and have for a few years.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The bleeding stopped. I can't get another HCG until Monday because I don't get my check until then, and I don't have a 100 bucks to pay this weekend. I go to the RE Tuesday, unless a miracle happens abd my check is deposited today. Then, I will go tomorrow.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I about broke it when I fell through our barn loft on Sunday...Luckily I didn't, but I do have deep tissue damage/bruising & swelling still. Not as much pain though for the last day or so! :happydance: I'm short too! 5'2'' :/ Guess I'm blessed to be proportionality fat lol Good new is when I lose I do lose all over :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww wish I could help and send money Galvan, to ease your mind. EI is screwing me over royally over the next month though.

Asher has been readmitted to NICU in an isolated area. He spiked a fever last night and is now on IV fluids and being monitored.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Brandi! It sucks ha ing been unemployed for 4 months. That killed our savings, but we are ok. I still have nausea and hunger so that gives me hope. Plus no cramps or signs of blood.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on your weight loss ladies!

Steph glad the bleeding has stopped

Brandi I'm so sorry your little guy is sick. Do they know why yet? 

The doctor said still about 5 follicles. I'm very concerned. Egg retrieval is Monday morning. I'm trying to stay positive but given all the statistics I know, this is not good. I'm not in love with doctor like everyone else is. I spoke to him on day one and he didn't want any of my past fertility experience except why I wanted IVF. I saw him today, only for the u/s he measured only one follicle and said perfect and was going to walk out. I said whoa wait, how many are there and he said about 5 and walked out. While it's much cheaper here, I can say for certain the medical aspect that goes into it is no comparison to the US.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good news Galvan!!!

Brandi- Oh No! I hope its nothing serious! Bless him. Prayers sent up!

Flutter- I'm sorry your not having a better response from the Dr. I've heard both good & bad experience with healthcare abroad, same as here. I'm just too chicken to leave the country lol Will you have another scan or will they just go ahead with the retrieval as planned?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for Asher, Brandi. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

They will go ahead with retrieval


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He had a circumcision on Tuesday morning and I noticed last night that he felt warm so I took his temp. He was 37.8 rectally. This was the cut off the ped gave me to bring him in because he is so little. I stripped him down and fed him then retemped him and he was the same so I brought him up.

The site looks perfect and is healing well and it's been confirmed that is not the cause of the fever. He wasn't eating like normal after the circ and was irritable. The ped thought that given his traumatic birth, and how quickly they needed to get him out, there may have been an infection brewing since then.

Bloodwork, urine is all normal.

The nurse had a theory last night that the circ caused a decreased appetite which caused dehydration, which then caused his body temp to go up. Since he has been on the IV, his temp hasrmained stable at 37.1 and he has been taking his normal feeds. He took 3oz this morning and a whopping 4oz this afternoon.

So the pediatrician is agreeing with the nurses theory since he seems to be on the mend and we can't find any other cause for the fever. If he continues to remain at a stable temp and continues normal feeds, he will go home later today.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He had a circumcision on Tuesday morning and I noticed last night that he felt warm so I took his temp. He was 37.8 rectally. This was the cut off the ped gave me to bring him in because he is so little. I stripped him down and fed him then retemped him and he was the same so I brought him up.

The site looks perfect and is healing well and it's been confirmed that is not the cause of the fever. He wasn't eating like normal after the circ and was irritable. The ped thought that given his traumatic birth, and how quickly they needed to get him out, there may have been an infection brewing since then.

Bloodwork, urine is all normal.

The nurse had a theory last night that the circ caused a decreased appetite which caused dehydration, which then caused his body temp to go up. Since he has been on the IV, his temp hasrmained stable at 37.1 and he has been taking his normal feeds. He took 3oz this morning and a whopping 4oz this afternoon.

So the pediatrician is agreeing with the nurses theory since he seems to be on the mend and we can't find any other cause for the fever. If he continues to remain at a stable temp and continues normal feeds, he will go home later today.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Glavan, so happy to hear the bleeding has stopped! I hope everything progresses with the pg and you have your sweet little bundle in no time:cloud9:

Fluter, I'm sorry you're stressed. Sometimes the dr.s flipant attitudes can be very distressing! They do these procedures so routinely and FORGET it's all new to us! I found myself feeling like you...during several of my IVF appts. ...leaving an appt, not feeling like all my questions were answered:nope: Anyway, I'm praying for GREAT results for you on Monday:hugs:

Brandi, glad Asher seems to be doing better. :thumbup: Poor little guy with the circumcision:( I hated having that done to our boys:(

Cupcake, great job on the weightloss! Steady plotting will reach your goal:thumbup:

LL, better get to bd'ing:happydance:

AFM, staying super busy and NTNP:flower: maybe one day we'll get a big surprise:cloud9:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hurt my arm somehow. My shoulder hurts fromy shoulder blade and neck down to my fingers. It scared me, made me think ectopic, but thst is only on the tip and stays the same, but worsens with breathing. This pops when I move it and hurts worse when I raise it high. And lessens to almost nonexistent when resting it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad Asher is better!
Galvan-that would scare me too! Are you going to get checked out soon?

Thanks Faith! I wish it was as easy to lose as it is to gain!

Flutter-Maybe you'll get a nice surprise on Monday!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am going to the dr Monday. Shoulder pain won't be the only symptom of ectopic, it only happens after rupture. My shoulder quit hurting, unless I lift something or raise it above my head. I have neck and shoulder problems from an accident I had 7 years ago.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake its amazing what we do when we are driven! Thank you BTW.
Fluter oh hun I hope that everything works out even though your having a hard time. Fx for you. 
Brandi hope little Asher gets better. 
Galvan hope your shoulder feels better and your getting those levels done so you can have a peace of mind.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I just want to say I know everyone is different when it comes to an ectopic. I never had and pain what so ever. I cramped from my right side and the ectopic was on my left. The pain I did have was from the small tare. 

I'm doing well with healing. I'm still an emotional wreck and have not started bleeding or even my period. My follow up appt is Aug 12th. Maybe I'll start before then


----------



## stmom26

How are you today Stephanie?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Doing great except nausea and tired. I now eat 3-4 times a day and nap in the afternoon. My arm quit hurting, I slept on it wrong I guess. I have period like cramps here and there, but thwy last a few minutes only. My BBs are feeling heavy, but no pain which is good. Lol Oh and I pee constantly. 

I had a bad feeling about the last pregnancy, but not this one. I just have a good feeling and have since I found out. Though I am still scared to death!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Glad you have a good feeling about it. Prayers for a sticky baby.

Asher is on NICU Stay Round 3.

His blood cultures ended up growing bacteria that looks like something called Strep Viridans. It's not finished growing though, so they can't confirm it yet. But he was readmitted last night and will be here for at least the next 48-72 hours while we wait for the culture to finish, and then we'll likely be going down the IV antibiotic route.

S. Viridans can lead to endocarditis, sepsis, or death in a newborn.

To say I'm scared shitless is an understatement.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for Asher, Brandi and for you. :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Brandi praying for you and baby Asher, may god heal your precious baby


----------



## Navygrrl

Sending thoughts and prayers for Asher and you, Brandi. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tomorrow is my u/s. It is not with my RE because my stupid bank put a hold on my check so it won't credit my account until Wednesday, so I can't afford the trip to Monterrey until then. I decided to go to a clinic here tomorrow just to check and see where we implanted at. I am so scared, but have faith that we will see atleast a sac and know all is in the right place. Please keep us in your prayers tonight and tomorrow! I will update as soon as I get home!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh no Brandi. I hope they figure out what is wrong with little Asher and get him on the road to recovery very soon 

I'm convinced these meds are making me sick. I think the Cetrotide gave me mild anaphylaxis because my throat issues is gone (kept feel like it was swollen) and it didn't start until I started the med. I've been so nauseous today and I think it's from the giant dose of hcg I got last night. I could be wrong. Whatever is going on is miserable and I'm trying hard to push through it


----------



## GalvanBaby

The HCG can make you feel somewhat nauseous. I did the first time I took it. Did you take 10000?


----------



## fluterby429

Yes 10,000. I didn't feel like this last time but it was a different brand. I'm feeling a bit better now.


----------



## stmom26

Oh no praying for you and Asher, Brandi.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have used 2 different brands here, Pregnyl and Choragon. I prefer Choragon because it has less SEs.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow...this night needs to end or different nurses need to come on.

I told the nurse that Asher didn't feed well, but if he gets fussy, I'm just across the hall. She asked if I put a blanket on him, I said he has one over him, but he's not wrapped. She proceeds to ask if I've noticed how often they have to wake me up in the night to come feed him, which is about every 4 hours, suggesting he sleeps longer wrapped up. I said that's about the same at home, as we co-sleep, and I don't mind waking up to see and feed my son.

Her response:

Well, he's not at home next to you, is he?

Now I'm sat here in tears across the hall. I just want him home and safe.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Brandi. THat was very mean of that nurse, and I would report her to her superviser. He is not at hoe because he is sick, so she should not be talking to you ike that. NICU nurses are supposed to be more compassionate.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan your in my prayers


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi. Prayers for you and Asher. I'd have told that nurse off. Hope you can go home soon.

Galvan prayers for you as always. I anticipate great news tomorrow.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Hope your feeling better today! Excited to hear your news about ER soon!!!!

Brandi-I'm sorry the nurse was so Rude to you! Hope he gets better soon so you can get outta there!

Galvan-Prayers all goes well today!

AFM-Excited that I lost 5 whole pounds!:happydance::happydance: Not much else here. Heading to work then coming home to some quality time with the pressure washer :/


----------



## Mommabrown

Prayers baby is implanted where it should be Glavan! 

Brandi that nurse would have been told to get the F*@k way from me and my son and get one who was more caring and compassionate to take care of him. I know you can't choose who is there but hell why be such a bitch in a difficult situation.

Cupcake You go girl!!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

We have a sac in the uterus!! Not a big sac, but a sac. The stupid dr didn't spend much time with me. He took like 20 seconds doing the u/s. Stupid dr didn't give pics. I will get some from my RE this week though.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ohhh YAY!!!! praying as always...Stephanie:hugs:


----------



## LLawson

YAY Galvan! Thats great news!
Cupcake, you and I sound alot alike! Almost Falling through a barn loft is up there with my stunts! I was chasing a chicken once, squeezed myself through a small opening in the side of the chicken house (not sure what I was thinking?) only to step on a nail that went through my foot and was connected to a board. I couldnt move! My brother had to help me out....rusted nail so lots of nice shots and a horrible cleaning in the ER. Hope you are doing better!
Fluter, thinking about you! Sorry you are having side affects!
Brandi, praying for Asher and you! Some people do not need to be in the medical field at all. I think all in that position should have lots of compassion! How rude of that nurse!
AFM, I had the IUI Friday. Hubby had lots of sperm this time. More than hes ever had! I had alot more cramping during and right after the IUI than the last two but feel alot better the last few days than I usually would? I have had ovulation type cramps the last few days but my temp has not come up yet? Guess we will just wait and see what happens. Got my fx!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

I don't have a great report. There was only 4 eggs. Here's to hoping at least one survives


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying they fertilize and survive!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Fluter... Faith for you... Are you fertilizing and implanting all 4?

Llawson faith for you as well...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Prayers for fertilization and sticky baby(ies) fluter!

Great news, Galvan!

Update on Asher: The pediatrician believes the original blood culture done that was coming back positive for Strep Viridans was contaminated. All preliminary bloodwork done since then keeps coming back normal and unchanged. If there were a true infection, the preliminary bloodwork would be showing it by now. Upon admission this time, they also repeated a blood culture and those results should be back tonight or tomorrow morning. If those are negative, it will confirm that the original culture was contaminated, and we will be going home!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi....Praying for you and Asher. Hopefully it was all a fluke and you will be going home soon..... ALSO I saw your signature... plans for TR baby #2 already?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought I was done at 4, but I can't see myself done. I do want more babies. I want a big family. 2 years is the minimum, but yes, I do plan on more...just not anytime soon.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi glad Asher seems to be doing well. I hope he gets the all clear and is able to come home. 

Jena He won't let me transfer four. I think all he will let me do is 2


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck to both of you.... 

Fluter, when is the transfer?


----------



## fluterby429

I won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## Jenafyr4

OIC.... good luck sweety, try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- Guess we are the clumsy duo of the bunch! LoL Hope this your last iui & we get good news in a couple weeks!!!

Flutter-Hoping you get at least 1 baby out of those 4 eggs! Prayers for you!

Brandi-I had to scroll back up to check out the TTC status! LoL Now that's dedication right there! Hope you guys get home soon!

Galvan-Cant remember if I said congrats, but Congrats! Grow baby Grow!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am bleeding. I took a progesterone shot, and go to my RE tomorrow, but I am so scared.


----------



## momsbaby

Oh no :( Galvan praying for you hun


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you too Galvan....

All of you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan, prayers for you...


----------



## GalvanBaby

The bleeding stopped at midnight. Thank God! Off to Monterrey today to see my RE.


----------



## fluterby429

I hope all is well today at your appointment


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Galvan!!

Asher's second cultures are completely negative confirming the first culture WAS contaminated. He does NOT have Strep Viridans or any infection. WE ARE GOING HOME!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

YAYYYY Brandi... so good to hear :)

Galvan... anxiously awaiting good news.

Fluter... and updates?

AFM.... feeling out this month already :( only BD twice in my fertile period. All my test seem to be good (not great, but dr isnt concerned) my OH had a semen analysis last week and we are waiting for the results. I charted my temps this month, and I'm spot on with my ovulation. Dr scheduled another HSG for the 27th (if I'm not preggers) IF all comes back clear we will try Clomid in September. I did find out the fertility clinic I would go to for advanced fertility treatment is very reasonable.. only $345 and $430 for IUI with swim up.


----------



## LLawson

Praying or you Galvan!
Brandi, awesome news! Get that baby home&#55357;&#56832;
Yay Jenafyr, looks like you are on track to TTC. Fx for you and that you get a quick BFP


----------



## GalvanBaby

So I am still bleeding, it is closer to spotting than flow though. I decided not to drive the 4 hours to my RE, and found an OB here that is high risk and was recommended by a friend who was high risk. She saw me immediately. My cervix is 100% closed, uterus is growing, and i have some blood. She prescribed me meds to relax my uterus so it won't contract, meds for constipation(wonderful progesterone), and she said to stick to 200 mg progesterone per day. I am ordered strict bedrest for the next 3 days. I go for blood work tomorrow, prenatal and another beta. Then, I go to see her Friday unless the bleeding hasn't stopped by Thursday. U/s Monday!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Stephanie... you and bean will continue to be in my prayers:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan- Hang in there! Fx'd for high numbers tomorrow!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- Any news yet?


----------



## fluterby429

I called and the assistant doctor wouldn't tell me how many or anything, only that transfer will be Thur morning and the doctor will go over everything then. I don't like the sound of that and I'm very annoyed


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, praying for good news!!! SOOOO maddening that your dr. is not better with communicating!:growlmad: I'm sure Thursday seems far away:nope: can you just sleep for the next few days:winkwink:

Galvan, praying for you and that you're wee babe is snuggling in:hugs:

Brandi, glad Asher is well and gets to go home:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- I wish things were going more smoothly for you & you felt more at ease. Praying your transfer goes well!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have been 14 hours with no bleeding! I went and did bloods this morning. I will get the results around 3pmCST. I am so nervous to see the HCG #, but can't wait at the same time. LOL They should be above 2000 now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Exciting!!! Can't wait to hear great numbers!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Anxiously awaiting Stephanie :) :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter that's normal for them not to tell you at that stage. They don't like to open the cases more than they have to because it can contaminate or interrupt their progress. Hang in there... If they have a transfer scheduled then they know they will have some for you good ! 

Cupcake that's 5 lbs is alot... Go pick up a bag of sugar it will put it into perspective that's what did while weight. It's kinda fun too. 

Galvan I'm thinking of you Fx!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you Brandy that's reassuring. I assumed they didn't tell me because it could change from one day to the next. 

I'm beyond ready to go home!!! I tried to change my flight for earlier Friday but none are avab. I'm too scared to try and fly tomorrow night

Galvan I'm keeping everything crossed for you to get great big #'s


----------



## GalvanBaby

My beta was only 534. my heart is broken, I can't believe I am going through this again. I go for an u/s tomorrow to see if they can see what is happening.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh No! :nope: Galvan I am so sorry your going through this. Hugs & prayers sweetie...


----------



## LLawson

Aww Galvan, Im so sorry hun! Ive been keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, we are all anxiously awaiting just like you! With each one of the pregnancies or IUIs or IVFs and unfortunately losses. I feel like Im a part of them all cause we get to travel the journey with you!
Im sure things are ok. Hang in there!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Stephanie I'm so sorry. Prayers are with you. ..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thank you ladies! Keep us in your prayers tonight, please. We will know what is going on tomorrow.


----------



## Mommabrown

Glavan I'm so sorry hun. Hugs for you and hopefully you will know today what's going on in there.

Fluter wishing you lots of luck and head standing for a sticky bean. 

Brandy so glad you guys get to go home!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, so very sorry:cry::cry:

Fluter, praying for good results today:thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a tumor that is causing the HCG. I am waiting on the blood test. I am so scared!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh my gosh. I've never heard of that? What happened to them seeing a sac? Praying!


----------



## Navygrrl

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, is it a molar pregnancy? I can only imagine how scared you must be. I'll be praying for God to bring you peace and comfort during this trial:hug:


----------



## Mommabrown

:( so sorry hun.


----------



## momsbaby

Galvan I know you must be scared. Still praying for you


----------



## fluterby429

Stephanie, I'm so sorry. I'm scared with you. Message me when you feel up to it. I've been thinking about you all morning. 

Here's my update: I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze. 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I guess the dr didn't know what he was looking at. No molar pregnancy, just a tumor on my ovary.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan I'm so sorry. Prayers with you..

Fluter great news, so excited for you.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh fluter that's amazing news! Excited with you!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, I'm glad your dr. found the tumor and can get it out of there! I'm praying for you:hugs:

Fluter, that's great news! Glad everything went so well today:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter! How awesome!!


----------



## stmom26

Oh Stephanie I'm so sorry... I'm praying for you :hugs:

Flutter how exciting fx'd


----------



## stickybean4

Exciting news flutter
.yay

Your in my prayers Galvan


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, is it an actual tumor or a cyst? What's the next step? Praying for wisdom for your dr.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a very smal 17 mm tumor on my right ovary that the oncologist believes is benign. I go for a CATscan this afternoon. I feel better now, not so scared. Still worried though


----------



## LLawson

Praying for you Galvan! Im glad they found it instead of just letting it go unnoticed!
Fluter, exciting news!!
AFM 7 days past IUI, not feeling anything but the usual cramping and ovary pain off and on. Im nauseated today but Im pretty sure thats the Metformin. I had a rough night with it last night after eating at my favorite Mexican place....I was getting better on it and then I had to up the dose to 1000 MG last Sunday. This Sunday I have to bump it up to 1500 MG. Ill be glad when a few more weeks pass by so I can see if my body can get use to it. It is much better than the regular just aggravating when the side affects hit you at inconvenient times.. Ive lost about 9 pounds the last few weeks but you cant really tell!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-Ugh! Hope you feel better soon! Also hope you got a little surprise brewing in there!!!

Galvan-I am so glad the Dr. thinks its benign! Sorry you are having to go through all this mess!

AFM-Just got done pressure washing & cleaning out the gutter....:bodyb:Feeling the burn lol but Geez I'm Worn out! 
Nothing to report here really......Just hoping af shows up a few days early so I can avoid it while dh & I sneak off to Florida in 15 days!!! started to get excited!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I hope you're doing well. When are you flying home? Will you be POAS to test out the trigger up to your BFP!?


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake!


----------



## cj72

Hey ladies!I'm recovering from having a tumor taken out of the inside of my spine a few weeks ago. I'm still trying to regain the strength in my neck from when they cut the muscles. But doing well otherwise. Had 2 "spotting" days around af time, but that was the week of surgery 2 weeks ago. Waiting for ewcm.

Galvan, Thinking of you. I have everything crossed for a great outcome with a quick and easy recovery.

Fluter, fx'd for a sweet bundle in your arms in 8 months!

Ladies, I have a lot of reading to do to catch up but I wish you all the best of luck in TTC .and I should be back into the game soon


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Galvan, so glad you got right in to see an oncologist. Sounds like they're on top of things! Such good news to hear that your dr. is thinking benign tumor!!!! Keep us posted:hugs:

Cj, good to see you back! Glad you're recovering from surgery:hugs: sounds terrible to have that muscle cut! Have you been off work since surgery? Glad you'll be back in the game soon!

Fluter, so excited to follow you through these days:happydance: Hope your flight home was uneventful:hugs: take it easy! so no regrets:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Cj glad you're on the mend!!

Cupcake I hope AF comes early for ya. Dealing with her on vaca is just wrong!

I'm sitting in the airport. My flight out of Brownsville was delayed making me miss my connecting flight home. So I'll be staying the night in another hotel in Dallas catching a very early 7:30 am flight tomorrow. I didn't lift my suitcase. I asked for help. I only walked around the mall for a few minutes today. I got a mani/pedi and went to see a funny movie. I've tried to be relaxed even with the flight issues. I'm not going to lie, I wanted to cry and call American and freak out on someone because this is ridiculous. My husband had this same issue Tues night when he left here.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Great attitude fluter...hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Mommabrown

Cj glad your on the mend.

Galvan I hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

Fluter hugs hun. Still sending you good vibes. 

Cupcake have fun in Flordia!


----------



## cj72

Thank y'all. Faith, I've been off of work for 3 weeks and this coming week the doctor supposed to tell me if I can go back to work on Monday August 18th. I don't feel that I'm strong enough to do my job yet. I guess we'll find out what he says on Tuesday.


----------



## jojo1972

I haven't posted on here for quite some time now but I'd like to announce that we had our third and final TR baby on 23/7/14. Ella-Leigh Grace weighed 6lbs and is absolutely adorable. I've now been sterilized again at the same time as the section and everything went smoothly for once and is still going smoothly. Callum and Alyssa-Rose have took well to their sister and their new niece who was born 28/6/14. My first grandchild is slightly older than my youngest daughter lol. We are feeling very blessed indeed to have had 3 beautiful babies from our reversal back in 2010. It's been a rollercoaster but been so worth it x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Jojo!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Jojo! Our kiddos are only a day apart


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats! You are blessed for sure :)


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Jojo!

Ok so the other night I finally made it to Dallas (where my connecting flight was that was going to miss) to find out that the flight to home from there had been delayed as well. With two minutes to spare I was able to make the change at the counter and board the plane. I made it to my home airport a little after 1 am. 

Yesterday morning I woke with some serious pains and it really worried me. I drank some Gatorade and walked around the house a bit and it went away. Other then being slightly tender in the ovary area I feel fine. I tested today to see if the trigger was still there and it is. It's very light line. I'm 8 days post trigger and 3dpt. I'm really nervous!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter I am excited for you! How long is it til you get a + after transfer? I'm sure hoping it doesn't drag by for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Jo, congrats on your new baby girl!!:cloud9: how blessed you are to have 3 tr babies:flower: and a bonus grandbaby:happydance:

Fluter, so excited for you:hugs: I'm sure you're so glad to be back home:hugs: can't wait to see your BFP in a few days:happydance:


----------



## LLawson

Congrats JoJo thats awesome!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter sorry remind me was it a 3 or a 5 day transfer? Atleast you have a baseline test to work off of. Wait!


----------



## Mommabrown

Fx for you Fluter! 

Jo Jo congrats! 

AFM. . .AF is late as of yesterday...still not here yet...but I am not testing until Friday to give it a chance to show. We are in no way trying this cycle or any after for awhile. I am a nervous wreck and don't want to tell DH anything until I know a million % sure what's up.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma- I'm not sure to be excited or not for you lol Any reason your not trying? Hope it turns out the way you want tho! :)


----------



## fluterby429

I am THRILLED to be back home!!!

Brandy it was a 3 day transfer. I had ER last Monday and ET on Thursday, so it's still my trigger shot. This was such an emotionally taxing process. Not so much the IVF treatment itself, but me being gone alone most of the time for that long was rough. I just keep telling myself that it's all going to be worth it in the end!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome home fluter


----------



## Mommabrown

cupcakestoy said:


> Momma- I'm not sure to be excited or not for you lol Any reason your not trying? Hope it turns out the way you want tho! :)

We have hit a wall in not only our marriage but financially as well. We decided to wait a while so that we could build back up cushion and our marriage as its really taken a hit this last year or two. No one ever said it was easy and I think all of our stress and worries have finally caught up with us. Just a time out to fix us so baby(if one does come in the future) will come on solid grounds. But I have recently started 3 rd shift and can't adjust to sleeping during the day so I usually end up with about 4 hours of sleep a day so I am really thinking its sleep related.


----------



## LLawson

Fx for you Fluter! I couldnt imagine a trip alone! Im a mess by myself anywhere, I couldnt imagine having to travel by myself. I honestly dont think I would be able to do it. I have a fear of planes anyway!
Momma, I know how stressful this TTC is on all of us. You can see by alot of our posts that its taken a toll on all of us sometime or another.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh I see & have been there :/ hoping all goes well for your family! Dh & I have had ups & downs for sure related to TTC & I'm sure will again....got at least 11 months til ivf for us to have issues lol hoping he doesn't get cold feet when its time tho.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, are you going to test the trigger out then? I can't wait! I had the same feeling as I do for you with Brandy, and look what brandy has!!

AFM, I get the CT scan results today. I am so scared, but have faith that God is going to make sure everything is ok. He works miracles!!

I am sure I am going to lose my one and only working ovary, but do have an egg donor ready to donate as soon as we are pass this and ready to do IVF. I am excited to get pass this, and on to next year to the next phase of our TTC journey. This has been a long and trying journey that I thank God for now. Had I have gotten pregnant with my keeper immediately, I would have more than likely not even realized I had this cyst until it was a major issue. God works in mysterious ways and our unanswered prayers are actually our miracles in disguise that we will see eventually.


----------



## Mommabrown

cupcake hopefully he has long enough for it to set in and not freak out to badly. I'm very thankful for Emmaleigh and daily I still can't believe I made that little angel. A part of me feels complete after her so I'm in no way empty so if she is it I'm happy with that. I feel if I wait for AF to show I'm not getting my hopes up or excited over nothing. 

Galvan I have all my fingers and toes crossed for everything to turn out fine for you. Its good to have a plan and you seem to already know what road to take in case the worst possible sceniro.


----------



## Navygrrl

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan, your positive attitude will get through anything. Your a strong woman. I'm hoping for the best outcome. That's awesome that you already have a donor! Keep me updated on what happens today

Momma - it's good to be able to take a step back and look at what's going out of whack. Usually once everyone comes together on those issues, it seems that things kinda fall right back into place.

I'm going to test out the trigger because I'm glutton for punishment I think lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan-Good luck today!

Flutter-I would have to test it out once I started. Not really thought about what we will do when its our turn, but I'm sure I will cave too! lol

Momma-I think if we are blessed enough to just have 1, then that will be all we try for. That's our plan anyway lol


----------



## fluterby429

:happydance:My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay congrats fluter :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Awesome news Flutter!


----------



## Mommabrown

Whoop whoop fluter!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The tumor is 2cm and classified 1A meaning it is localized only so great! I have 3 choices take out the one ovary, take out both ovaries, or take it all out. If I take out the one ovary, I have 20% chance that the tumor will reappear on my left ovary, so I will have to have an u/s every 6 months. I don't know what to do, if I take out both can I still get pregnant with IVF?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan-As long as your uterus is healthy, IVF with donor eggs/embryos is possible. Sorry your having to make all these tough decisions, But so happy to hear its localized! Prayers for you still!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan...this is only my opinion, I feel 20% isnt very high, although risky I would keep the healthy ovary until after IVF and carry MY child if it was possible. If the tumor resurfaces before then you can always remove it at that time, especially if they will be monitoring it. Best of luck and prayers whatever your choice.


----------



## fluterby429

Steph that's a tough one. After going through the IVF process, idk if I would do it with one ovary. Is be too scared it wouldn't produce enough or anything, but that's just me and my way of thinking. I would personally be paranoid that it would come back. But, then I know how much you want another baby. I hate that you're in this situation. You have time to think about it and I'd use it. 

My dollar tree test was negative today at 5dp3dt. I'm soo scared


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, praying!!!

My left ovary never responds, so it won't be for ttc purposes, just to stop surgical menopause which I have read is way worse than natural menopause.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey chicks! 
I wanted to hop on and check on everyone. 
I want to say that I am very sorry Galvan that you are having to make such a difficult choice. If I had known all the stuff I know now about tubal reversals, I never would have had mine undone. Such a small percent actually conceive a baby that survives. I think if more women were to come forward the statistics for miscarriage after tubal reversal would be staggering. I want to tel you of this trial they are having in Texas. I only know that you cannot have 3 or more documented miscarriages. I am not sure if you have had three or even if they are taking anymore patients, but it would not hurt to try and ask her. Her email address is [email protected]. I found out about the trial by searching online so I know it hasn't happened yet since she just got back to me and told me about the 3 miscarriage exclusion. Any one of you ladies should apply if you want. I am excluded. :( Anyway, I know for my repeated ectopics (which I am POSITIVE they all were) the best thing for me when going on to IVF was to remove anything that might prevent me from carrying a healthy baby, or that would hurt a future pregnancy. I pray you feel content with whatever decision you make and that God blesses your family.

Fluter... I have prayed for you all month. I sure hope at least one of your little monkeys stick, but if they don't, just remember that you have 2 little monkeys waiting for their chance too! Don't quit and be positive despite your fear. I know all I want is one baby. I did possibly want two, but now I am just praying for one. If I get to have one I don't think I will try for any more unless my husband makes me.
I will be checking back in the next few days and you are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.

CJ. . I hope you are feeling better. I think I recall you saying you and your husband were Linemen? Not sure if you said phone or power? I would think with a neck muscle healing it might be pretty hard to do that job.. I might be mistaken about that being your job but I seem to remember that since my husband used to be a lineman for Verizon and he misses it so.. He just got a job with them again starting in Sept, but he is cable technician since Lineman now have to have a class A license and he only has a class B. Anyhow.... I hope you heal quickly and get back in the game. 

I pray for all you ladies on this forum. I don't visit it often since I sometimes long so deeply for a baby that I struggle with seeing or thinking about anything baby-related. The hubby and I will have the money for IVF before the end of the year. I really want to try, but I am scared to fail. That won't keep me from trying though. I will be doing mini IVF though. I chose it because I have had no problem with getting pregnant and because I won't have to wait as long also because I don't want to take the chance of having too many eggs. I would rather my IVF fail than to have to decide what to do with eggs since I could not afford to store them indefinitely and I only wanted two children. I might try once a year until my fertile years are over. I figure that financially anyone could do that with putting a few dollars back during the year since mini IVF is around 5500. I don't think Verizon has any coverage for infertility so I will be paying for everything. The best thing is that there is a clinic in Pennsylvania where we are moving so I won't have to pay for motels or anything like that. My husband still hasn't gotten his paperwork finished and I still have not had an af since my surgery. I am gonna write a book and call it 'Waiting is my life story.'
I will be checking in on you ladies and looking for all your stories of triumph and if God is willing, I will share my story of triumph if I ever get to that day.
Best wishes for everyone's dreams. May God be merciful.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm so glad you popped in. I'm thrilled you are trying the IVF. My IVF was a form of mini as well. I'm still surprised at how well my eggs and embryos did. Thank you for your prayers. 

Ugh the stupid test got a super faint line on it after it sat there. I'm annoyed bc I wanted to start checking with FRER's today but don't want to waste the money if I know the hcg is still showing on the dollar tree ones. My body just loves to hold on to some hcg and drive me crazy. Tomorrow will be 6dp3dt. I don't really feel anything. Today while shopping I noticed some light cramps and pulling sensation but I'm on prog so who knows!


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Angie I'm so glad you popped in. I'm thrilled you are trying the IVF. My IVF was a form of mini as well. I'm still surprised at how well my eggs and embryos did. Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Ugh the stupid test got a super faint line on it after it sat there. I'm annoyed bc I wanted to start checking with FRER's today but don't want to waste the money if I know the hcg is still showing on the dollar tree ones. My body just loves to hold on to some hcg and drive me crazy. Tomorrow will be 6dp3dt. I don't really feel anything. Today while shopping I noticed some light cramps and pulling sensation but I'm on prog so who knows!

Fluter even with high hcg I barely got a positive on the dollar store tests when it was blazing positive iwth the frer.. if I was you I would use a frer for a baseline and stick with one of those daily till you're sure one way or the other hopefully bfp. Switching just jacked me all up and messed with me.


Oh and btw I am not sure I ever got a blaring negative either... my first positive that I thought was a negative was at 9dpo and it was white and then a shadow appeared after the time limit... the next day it was a visible line within the time limit and went up from there.


----------



## ~Brandy~

My MIL took this photo the other day.. I cant believe they turned 5 months last sunday..... wow!

I went for a plastic surgery consult today to have all the skin on my stomach and arms removed..... Oh my. Now I have to decide on that.
 



Attached Files:







5Months.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLawson

Too cute Brandy!
Awesome news Fluter!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I'm biting at the bit...so very hopeful for you :)

Brandy...they are beautiful :) good luck with ur ps decision and journey. 

Galvan...I can't imagine the struggle you are facing

Love and prayers to you other ladies.

AFM....7dpo. ..no hope this month. ..we only bd twice before ovulation. No symptoms. I go to the dr Thursday for my progesterone retest results and possible Clomid prescription. Next Wednesday I go for my 2nd HSG. OH SA was not great. He smokes and apparently has some vitamin deficiency so we have to address that also.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy they are so adorable. Time goes by way too fast. Tomorrow will be my 9dpo. I have 3 FRER so I guess I'll start using those.y cheap test aren't the Walmart ones because they sucks so bad I'll never use them again. Mine are the dollar tree ones and they seemed to show about the same as the FRER last time I tested trigger out (maybe slightly less sensitive)


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Jen. You just have posted same time as me lol. Good luck this month.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are absolutely adorable, Brandy!


----------



## fluterby429

I hate the trigger shot. This is my frer this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 16


----------



## fluterby429

Today's dollar tree test next to yesterday's. Yesterday's has the 10dpt on it. So frustrating.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mommabrown

I checked my cervix this morning to do a CM check Very High Soft and closed. Still have creamy cm and my kidneys are killing me so I am headed to the Dr today for some answers. 4 days late and still no sign of AF. 

Fluter I can't personally see anything from my phone but I hope everything turns out hun. 

Jen sometimes it only takes twice to get that sticky bean. Hope all goes well at the Dr.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I see a faint line on yesterday's test & the FRER. Hoping it get darker tomorrow!!! :)

Momma-Good luck today at your appt! Have you caved & tested yet????


----------



## Mommabrown

No cupcake I haven't. I've told myself it could be late from me starting 3rd shift or a kidney infection so just in case I am not I won't to hurt by it.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck at the doctor today. I hate kidney infections


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I see lines. I have a 32" in computer screen at work and there's no denying them... FX they continue to get darker. My evening U is usually more potent, at least with opk.... good luck hun

Momma... ohhh so frustrating :wacko: prayers for some answers.

AFM.... no symptoms...mild cramping, pretty sure AF is on her way... I'm ok with it. This will be a tough month. The 6th was my 37th birthday and the first since my dad was killed (he was always the first to call me, no matter my age) The 19th is his birthday and Sept 6th is the one year anniversary of his death :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter don't get its possible it will never be negative! Might be the bfp start


----------



## cj72

AngienDaniel said:


> Hey chicks!
> I wanted to hop on and check on everyone.
> I want to say that I am very sorry Galvan that you are having to make such a difficult choice. If I had known all the stuff I know now about tubal reversals, I never would have had mine undone. Such a small percent actually conceive a baby that survives. I think if more women were to come forward the statistics for miscarriage after tubal reversal would be staggering. I want to tel you of this trial they are having in Texas. I only know that you cannot have 3 or more documented miscarriages. I am not sure if you have had three or even if they are taking anymore patients, but it would not hurt to try and ask her. Her email address is [email protected]. I found out about the trial by searching online so I know it hasn't happened yet since she just got back to me and told me about the 3 miscarriage exclusion. Any one of you ladies should apply if you want. I am excluded. :( Anyway, I know for my repeated ectopics (which I am POSITIVE they all were) the best thing for me when going on to IVF was to remove anything that might prevent me from carrying a healthy baby, OT that would hurt a future pregnancy. I pray you feel content with whatever decision you make and that God blesses your family.
> 
> Fluter... I have prayed for you all month. I sure hope at least one of your little monkeys stick, but if they don't, just remember that you have 2 little monkeys waiting for their chance too! Don't quit and be positive despite your fear. I know all I want is one baby. I did possibly want two, but now I am just praying for one. If I get to have one I don't think I will try for any more unless my husband makes me.
> I will be checking back in the next few days and you are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> CJ. . I hope you are feeling better. I think I recall you saying you and your husband were Linemen? Not sure if you said phone or power? I would think with a neck muscle healing it might be pretty hard to do that job.. I might be mistaken about that being your job but I seem to remember that since my husband used to be a lineman for Verizon and he misses it so.. He just got a job with them again starting in Sept, but he is cable technician since Lineman now have to have a class A license and he only has a class B. Anyhow.... I hope you heal quickly and get back in the game.
> 
> I pray for all you ladies on this forum. I don't visit it often since I sometimes long so deeply for a baby that I struggle with seeing or thinking about anything baby-related. The hubby and I will have the money for IVF before the end of the year. I really want to try, but I am scared to fail. That won't keep me from trying though. I will be doing mini IVF though. I chose it because I have had no problem with getting pregnant and because I won't have to wait as long also because I don't want to take the chance of having too many eggs. I would rather my IVF fail than to have to decide what to do with eggs since I could not afford to store them indefinitely and I only wanted two children. I might try once a year until my fertile years are over. I figure that financially anyone could do that with putting a few dollars back during the year since mini IVF is around 5500. I don't think Verizon has any coverage for infertility so I will be paying for everything. The best thing is that there is a clinic in Pennsylvania where we are moving so I won't have to pay for motels or anything like that. My husband still hasn't gotten his paperwork finished and I still have not had an af since my surgery. I am gonna write a book and call it 'Waiting is my life story.'
> I will be checking in on you ladies and looking for all your stories of triumph and if God is willing, I will share my story of triumph if I ever get to that day.
> Best wishes for everyone's dreams. May God be merciful.

Angie, I'm so happy to hear about the mini IVF. I hope you get your sticky bean! My sweetheart is a lineman for the power company but I just work for them in a different capacity. I am still out in the field but I don't climb poles. At least not in public lol.I think my doctor is going to make me stay home a few more weeks before I go back to work. 

Fluter, Praying it gets darker!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, The line on the dollar store test looks darker than the one from yesterday. Just slightly, but darker none the less! Praying it keeps getting darker!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats what I thought Galvan. Check her journal it's looking like the start of a BFP


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandy, they look liek what I remember that yours looked like. This is so exciting!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Not pregnant no infection looking at ovatian torsion or cysts. Will update after dr comes back in.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok ladies... I need some advice or maybe just to rant....

My BF is a great guy. He can be an ass but he is a man. My mom doesnt seem to approve. My BF is rather private. He has only been around my mom twice and they didnt really communicate. Most of our time is spent in Tampa where he lives. I do alot of the traveling, especially now since his car took a poop and the place he was working closed VERY unexpected!!!

My BF doesnt allow me to pay for anything.... he gets unemployment and puts gas in my car and even manages to keep date nights and get me little surprises. I tell my mom some things, but not all. I feel as though she expects me to leave him because of his situation :nope:

Its so hard to talk to her. She is still very sad about loosing my dad and I'm really all she has. I understand her wanting me to be with a guy that can give me the world. My BF tries hard and can not help his current situation. IDK what to do. I avoid even talking with her about him because it hurts my heart. My ex put me through HELL and I feel she unfairly compares the two....


----------



## Mommabrown

Give it time. My mom hated my DH with a passion because she didn't know him. After a while she realized he was a great guy and very private as well. So she learned not to take it personal when he didn't tell her things he didn't want her knowing. She is just trying to protect you but sometimes even as mother's we don't know best.


----------



## fluterby429

I agree with Momma. I'm sure her loneliness is playing into this as well


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know she has a bad taste in her mouth from my ex AND I do travel to him, but its by choice. I want to move over that way (I hate Polk County) its just not financially possible at the moment. My mom is legally blind and relies on me to do alot for her, she lives alone but I do all her shopping and take her to her appointments. IDK if my mom has ever liked anyone Ive been with LOL. I guess I fear they wont get along and then there will be turmoil because I know how she can be so I dont encourage their meetings


----------



## stmom26

Fx'd Flutter praying that you get your BFP
Stephanie I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this. 

I'm on CD 14... 8 days since last 100mg of Clomid still no positive opk... 
DH and I have talked about adoption if after these rounds of Clomid doesn't work... We will have to save for a while but our insurance doesn't cover IVF and the company he works for has some kind of adoption benefit. We would want to to a domestic adoption of an newborn..... Just want to keep our options open and I truly feel that I'm not going to be able to get my bfp... Not trying to be negative but it's been 2 yrs since my TR and nothing yet.... I wish that I'd never have gotten my tubes tied...
Ok rant over lol


----------



## fluterby429

It's going to be my trigger. I re-checked my journal and saw that it stayed in my system last time until the night of 12 days after trigger and today is only 11dpr


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I guess I am crazy.. My DH and I talked about it and I am going to go ahead and schedule my PS! It would be easier now to have someone helping me with the girls for a few weeks while they are still small. I am going to have a full tummy tuck, breast lift, and an upper arm lift.. just typing it freaks me out ahhhhhhhh


----------



## fluterby429

That's awesome. A friend if mine just had a tummy tuck, breast implants and lift and her arms done. She looks amazing. I'm jealous lol


----------



## fluterby429

Here's today's and yesterday's test. They look exactly the same. This pic is darkened a little so it's easier to see. The original pic is in my journal. So again I'm in limbo lol. Sorry, don't mean to bother you ladies with all my test pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mommabrown

St mom hugs hun. I never took into perspective how low of a percent we TR gals had of actually getting pregnant until a few days ago. It's so difficult and heart breaking and it consumes you. I really wish that all of you could get your :bfp: and have a little healthy bundle of joy. 

Fluter I can see it! I'm really excited for you! 

Afm still no period. And since I know we aren't pregnant I am really just wondering wtf? I am starting to hate my uterus.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Looks darker to me fluter

Best of luck Brandy


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-In the darkened pic the bottom is darker! Can't tell much difference yet on the original, but I am thinking this may be the start of a beautiful 2nd line!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

I can def see a line and it looks like it's getting darker to me :) x


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy-How exciting for you!!! I hope I get to the point of needing some skin removed someday lol I'm doing ok tho, as of Monday I've lost 11 pounds so far :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

fluter, that bottom pic definitely has a darker line than the top one!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter see I told you on your journal! It is DARKER! sorry I'm just getting excited. Twinnies for you. 

Cupcake that's awesome!


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter I'm getting so excited for you!!

Went to the dr yesterday for a follow up hcg is down bfn on the greg test so all is good for now. Me and dh will be NPNT. The dr really wanted me to start taking bcp but I said no. We will do ivf the summer of 2015. Really scared to do ivf cause what if it fails and I'm out all that money. But its worth a shot. I can finally wear real clothes lol no stretchy clothes. I have gained 10lbs so I will be dieting and excising soon, well once my girls are back in school. 

Praying for you all to get your keepers and Galvan still praying for you. God bless you all


----------



## fluterby429

I think it's real!!! The one with writing is yesterday morning the other one is today a little after 11am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love love love I told you so!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Dancing around for you with excitement!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Soooooo excited for you fluter :)


----------



## fluterby429

:happydance:I held my pee for 4 hours and took a digi only my luck would it be jacked up and flash all kinds of crazy stuff. I took it apart and there is a line on both low sensitivity test strip and high
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcakestoy

Who hoo!!!!! So thrilled for you!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not to get your hopes up, fluter, but ALL digitals have two lines.

However, you other tests look absolutely excellent for the start of a BFP!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh man thanks for that. Now I'm freaked out lol. The other strip had a line. I read they are low and high sensitivity and read hcg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yeah, they say not to take digitals apart because even BFN digis have two lines on the test strip.

Your other tests are getting darker for sure though!


----------



## stmom26

Oh Flutter I see it on the one you posted that was from this morning.... Fx'd this is your sticky bean

I called my Dr and he wants to see me when my cycle starts...


----------



## Navygrrl

They are definitely getting darker! I'm very excited for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I was a nervous wreck until around 13-14 Weeks. It's no fun but do what you have to do. Poas made me feel better than not so I did it and drove myself insane.

I couldnt walk through a store without picking up a stick.


----------



## fluterby429

Stmom I hope your doctor can figure some things out for you. This journey is truly a difficult one. 

MommaB - it's sour annoying she you're waiting on AF and she's tardy to the party!!! I was so annoyed last cycle with her


----------



## mammaspath

So I decide to become a surrogate. Flutter I thought I'd show you my test since it's close to what you did this is 5dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

momsbaby said:


> Fluter I'm getting so excited for you!!
> 
> Went to the dr yesterday for a follow up hcg is down bfn on the greg test so all is good for now. Me and dh will be NPNT. The dr really wanted me to start taking bcp but I said no. We will do ivf the summer of 2015. Really scared to do ivf cause what if it fails and I'm out all that money. But its worth a shot. I can finally wear real clothes lol no stretchy clothes. I have gained 10lbs so I will be dieting and excising soon, well once my girls are back in school.
> 
> Praying for you all to get your keepers and Galvan still praying for you. God bless you all

That's crazy about the bcp. My Dr. did ask if I wanted to start them when I told him we wouldn't be trying for a while. I said NO! I told him we wouldn't be preventing either:blush: lol He was ok with that, just told me to keep track of when af approximately is due just in case we were to end up with a surprise bfp, since I had the TR & would need to follow protocol...I hope we both get blessed with a keeper before IVF, if not at least maybe we will be close in our IVF adventure!:thumbup:



stmom26 said:


> Oh Flutter I see it on the one you posted that was from this morning.... Fx'd this is your sticky bean
> 
> I called my Dr and he wants to see me when my cycle starts...

I hope your Dr. can help. Good to see a Dr. who is proactive! Good Luck!:flower:


----------



## fluterby429

:cloud9:I'm over the moon right now!!! I'm calling A REAL :bfp:


Momsbaby and Cupcake I'll say this about BCP, they really can help with TTC. They level out all your hormones.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mommabrown

AF arrived CD 34 right with my 12 yr olds. Maybe we have sync up together???? Who knows. 

Mammaspath that is such a wonderful thing to do! 

Fluter girl I'm over the moon for you congrats!! I knew it'd all work out!!!


----------



## fluterby429

MommB - my AF has started showing the same as my 12 yr old daughter's too. It's weird how that works. Thanks for the all the positive thoughts for me :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!!! Awesome news, fluter! Sending lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Jenafyr4

YAYYYYYYY Fluter
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Congrats Fluter:happydance: this thread is long over due for good news:flower:
Hope & pray these next 8mo go smoothly for you!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you thank you thank you all!!! It's been 4yrs 4mo and 9 days since my TR and $20,000+ spent! It's almost hard to believe


----------



## stmom26

:happydance:Yay Flutter I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- I hope all goes well! So happy for you!!!!!

Bcp will balance out hormones, but since I always O on my own & have regular cycles didn't feel they were necessary. My Dr. Thought I meant we were done trying, which we aren't actively charting or doing meds, but we are still bd-ing so no way am I going to stop it! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

Not just period based hormones. It balances other like testosterone levels that if high can cause bad eggs or none at all. I'm not sting you need it, I'm was just saying it's sometimes a good thing for a month or two.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I understand lol just anti-anything ttc related for a while....:)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Are you getting betas drawn?


----------



## fluterby429

I think I'll go Mon and Wed for betas. I may have my progesterone checked on Monday too. Just for good measure


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Flutter, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see your betas Monday!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Yay Fluter! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks I'm still I'm shock. This morning at 5am, I dipped an FRER and did the Dollar Tree test. My plan was to see what the lines looked like and if dark enough I was dipping the CBD. The FRER was great but the $ test didn't do much. I decided to dip the CBD based off the FRER. I'm glad I did. It bothered me all day about that $ test that I took another one later in the day not holding pee. I'm happy to report it was nice and dark :) I have a few more tests. I'll probably pee on them all lol


----------



## fluterby429

Here's a link to a video of my kids getting their shirts. It's the best thing I've ever seen!!!

https://vid1270.photobucket.com/alb...6-F635-4FB5-BBD8-1CC409D49CF8_zps42f22086.mp4


----------



## GalvanBaby

That's awesome FLutter!!! I might steal the Tshirt idea next year if IVF works for us!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my gosh that's so adorable!!!! Fluter I'm super stoked for you all!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I had to check in on you Fluter. I hope you have the healthiest, easiest, most precious pregnancy months in history!! I loved the video. I especially loved the happiness of your little girl. That was so awesome! I will check back in ever so often on everyone. I am like Cupcake and am anti-pregnancy right now. : ) Mostly cause I am waiting. I pray I have as good of results as you, Fluter and you Brandy.. I miss writing on this forum but it is tough to be positive with no tubes and while waiting.
God bless all you Ladies and hopefully I will have good news one day soon as I will be looking for more good news from everyone else!
Till later! :D


----------



## cupcakestoy

The video is so sweet! Made me tear up....can't tell you how happy I am to see dreams come true on this board. Even tho it may not happen as we planned, Just goes to show miracles can still happen :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie take care of yourself & do check in!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Great video :) I teared up also...so happy for you girl :)


----------



## stickybean4

Congrats Flutter. So excited for you. It took me 4 years to get my miracle as well. 

Hopefully we can be bump buddies. I just got a bfp two days ago at 10 dpo. I never get positives that early so hopefully this is a sticky one. Ihave had 3 losses since having my daughter.praying this one sticks.


----------



## cj72

Yay Fluter!!!!!! So happy for you, girl!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you! I had to POAS just make sure it was real again this morning. Yup still pregnant


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yay Sticky!! Congrats:happydance: hope this one's a keeper:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay sticky!! I'm hoping this one is your keeper as well! I also found out 10dpo with Emmaleigh!! Fx for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Sticky!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Sticky!!! Yay a bump buddy!!


----------



## fluterby429

I can't get a ticker to work. It keeps telling me it's too long even if I delete my link to my journal and some of my sig. Ughh


----------



## MUMOF5

fluterby429 said:


> I can't get a ticker to work. It keeps telling me it's too long even if I delete my link to my journal and some of my sig. Ughh

Does a mini ticker not work? That shouldn't be too big? X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Try having it so that there is no spaces in between your sentences. You can also do it as a spoiler and that will free up some room.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, fluter, I see it. You can only have a certain number of lines and pictures combined. You have 4 lines and 4 pictures (if you include the ticker) which I believe is one too many. I believe the smilies count as pictures.

Try and put your TR and IVF lines into one, kind of like how I have my older three in my signature, and then try adding the ticker.


----------



## fluterby429

Now that I've taken everything but what is up there off with no spaces when I put in the BBC it's just blank like you see. Idk


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Siggy looks the same as last time. Maybe it's a Lilypie or ticker glitch today?


----------



## Navygrrl

I see a ticker, but I wouldn't be able to tell if anything is missing, because I have the memory of a peanut.


----------



## fluterby429

I got it to work. I was using a different website than lily. I wanted the ticket that shows real pics and I couldn't get it to work


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey gals! :) Looks like I got my wish & af is on her way! lol I know, sounds nuts, but she will be LONG GONE when we leave for Florida Saturday!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Starting to get super excited for our "get a way!" 

Nothing new here, except despite sticking with my WW, I don't think I lost any more weight :cry:. Its ok, I know it happens sometimes....

I did go & take my Handgun carry permit yesterday :) Made 100 on the written test & got 96% with shooting the silhouette! LMBO, never thought I would be "packin'" It was fun & it makes dh happy, so it was worth it!


----------



## fluterby429

Glad she's getting the show on the road so she's gone for your trip. 

I need to fill out the paperwork for my CC permit. I've been putting it off lol and dh keeps getting on me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I was not a big gun fan, but I have to admit, yesterday I really liked the feel of the Glock .40 on my hip! Lol 
Dh is taking me to buy me my own tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake... Both DH and I conceal carry... of course with permits ;)


----------



## stmom26

Well this has nothing to do with TTCing but I just found a knot on my breast... I'm so worried now...


----------



## Navygrrl

stmom26 said:


> Well this has nothing to do with TTCing but I just found a knot on my breast... I'm so worried now...

Make sure to call your OB/GYN tomorrow to get it checked out. Most of the time, it's nothing, but that doesn't keep it from being scary. Sending you thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cupcakestoy

~Brandy~ said:


> Cupcake... Both DH and I conceal carry... of course with permits ;)

Awesome! In TN we can carry open or concealed with our permit. Even tho I like the gun on my hip I will get an IWB Holster to conceal, as I don't feel like I can comfortably carry open....at least not yet! ;)



stmom26 said:


> Well this has nothing to do with TTCing but I just found a knot on my breast... I'm so worried now...

Hope its just an innocent little cyst, but I agree with Navy! Get it checked out ASAP! Prayers!

AFM-Well actually lost 1 whole pound!!!! Which isn't stellar, but with AF bloating as well....I'll take it! :) The with is here in FULL FORCE! Horribly heavy flow, which is a little odd since it is a natural cycle, but as long as I don't need a transfusion & her crack is gone before Saturday, then bring it! lol 
Flutter & Sticky-Patiently awaiting your Beta results....:coffee:

:kiss:Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## fluterby429

Stmom - don't panic yourself. I've had a lump removed out of each breast and each time it was nothing at all. Go see your doctor 

Cupcake yay on the # lost. I usually gain 3-5 in AF.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yeah me too Flutter-Hoping when she leaves she takes 5# with her! ;)


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Fluter! How exciting!!
Cupcake, I scored the exact same on my CC tests. I got mine in January of last year. Ive always hated guns but my hubby talked me into taking it with him. Im glad I did. Im not as scared of guns and have alot more knowledge of them now. I had a cute pink gun but couldnt pull the slide back very well. (I had carpal tunnel from working at Toyota so I dont have much strength in my hands/wrists). I never had surgery for it.... I have a revolver now and Love it!!
AFM, AF hit Saturday. Im now up to the full dose of Metformin (1500 ER a day) Ive lost 11 pounds on it and have not been exercising but I did work my but off cleaning a cabin so my neighbors could put it up for sale.
If you all remember, I skipped the Clomid this month against doctors orders. I still ovulated but my temps were horrible! He said this was a very bad cycle so he wants to bump me up to 150 mg of Clomid now&#55357;&#56833;. I asked him if it would hurt me because Ive been on it about 11 months minus this past month. He said no and this was the route I needed to go..... What do you all think I should do? I agree with him on my cycle being a bad one as far as temps go but I did ovulate. What exactly happens with the temps and what do they tell you besides when Af is coming or you are about to ovulate? Im lost?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have never heard of anyone doing more 6 cycles on clomid. So I am not sure why he wants you on it that long. Have you tried Femara? It was way better for me. 

Fluter I'm awaiting those #s! 

Cupcake here you can open carry without a permit can do it. Conceal carry is permit only.


----------



## Jenafyr4

So much going on in here :)

Brandy.... anxiousy awaiting #'s 

Llawson, congrats on the weight loss and good luck following doctors orders, but that many meicated cycles seems a bit harsh IMO.

StMom.... try not to panic... but definitly get checkd... praying for good results

Cupcake... enjoy your vacation... I live in Florida and its freaking hot as hattes here... although if I was on the beach it might be better :)

AFM.... CD2... HSG on 8/27 and starting back to the gym this week and going to NTNP for a few months until after my OH has a few months on his vitamin regimen to help with his swimmers. He will have a repeat SA in October, so me and OH are gonna get our fitness on and get our bodies right and go from there... 1st day of school for my babies.... I have one starting college, one high schooler, a middle schooler and my baby in 4th... still waiting on a pic of my oldest but here are the youngest 3 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







devyn el.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0









ethyn ms.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









shian hs.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GalvanBaby

Robin, don't panic, but go get it checked out! Praying!! 

AFM, I am in the process of moving back to the US. I am moving to Texas, to get this tumor taken care of. I will be there for whatever time it takes to get this taken care of. I can't afford to get it done in Mexico, and Mexico doesn't help any foreigners. So, I am moving in with OH's family for the school year at least. I am also applying for OH's visa, since God sent us the curveball I am going to use it as a hardship to help get his visa. Please be praying that I can get this taken care of quickly, and OH can come home so we don't have to move back to Mexico.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, I keep asking for a second opinion from my gyno about the Clomid and she said that was fine and probably the best thing for me at my age. I asked the RE about Femara and he just keeps saying the Clomid is whats working and he wants to keep me on that? Everywhere else I read about it they say not to? Hes driving me insane! Im afraid if I dont use it, Ill have another messed up cycle but if I do use it and get pregnant, it probably wont last because my lining has to be thinned out after all this Clomid? I did tell him I didnt have it this month. I told him I forgot the first day so I just skipped it altogether so Im not sure why hes wanting to bump it up if 100 was making me ovulate?


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr, I have some family in Pinellas Park. Are you close to there? We were in Tampa for a cruise a few years ago.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ll I forgot why you shouldn't take it more than 6 cycles so I it up. Anything more than 6 begins increasing your risk for ovarian cancer as well as other things. I don't like you doctor. I would run as far as you can


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm about an hour from Tampa. I live in Polk County which is right in the middle of the state...

Galvan.... praying for you


----------



## fluterby429

Jen good looking kiddos. Hope they have a great day! Sounds like you have a plan all mapped out. I'm sure great things are coming in due time :)

LL - I'm shocked that you're still on clomid. I agree with Brandy that femera would be much easier on you're system. It's usually 6mo and no more clomid after that. Hopefully you won't need it much longer. 

Galvan - good luck with your move and getting his Visa. I can't imagine how incredibly stressful this is for you. Sending you a big hug. 

AFM I has betas done today. I will know tomorrow. They wanted $40 more to know today. I was tempted but there really is no point. They are going to be what they will be. I'm so exhausted all the time!!! I've also been getting dizzy head rushes when I stand after sitting for awhile. Today is 14dpo and when AF should've come if not pg. It makes me nervous today. I'll be glad when I'm not so nervous and can enjoy it more


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Jen good looking kiddos. Hope they have a great day! Sounds like you have a plan all mapped out. I'm sure great things are coming in due time :)
> 
> LL - I'm shocked that you're still on clomid. I agree with Brandy that femera would be much easier on you're system. It's usually 6mo and no more clomid after that. Hopefully you won't need it much longer.
> 
> Galvan - good luck with your move and getting his Visa. I can't imagine how incredibly stressful this is for you. Sending you a big hug.
> 
> AFM I has betas done today. I will know tomorrow. They wanted $40 more to know today. I was tempted but there really is no point. They are going to be what they will be. I'm so exhausted all the time!!! I've also been getting dizzy head rushes when I stand after sitting for awhile. Today is 14dpo and when AF should've come if not pg. It makes me nervous today. I'll be glad when I'm not so nervous and can enjoy it more

Not to burst your bubble but everytime I took a test or ultrasound I told myself ok now I wont worry ROFLMAO yes we will!! We all worked so hard to get PG that the worry never ended for me. :dohh: Were here for ya though :hugs:


----------



## stmom26

Thank you ladies I have a call into the dr's office.... 

Praying for you Stephanie


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Congrats Fluter! How exciting!!
> Cupcake, I scored the exact same on my CC tests. I got mine in January of last year. Ive always hated guns but my hubby talked me into taking it with him. Im glad I did. Im not as scared of guns and have alot more knowledge of them now. I had a cute pink gun but couldnt pull the slide back very well. (I had carpal tunnel from working at Toyota so I dont have much strength in my hands/wrists). I never had surgery for it.... I have a revolver now and Love it!!
> AFM, AF hit Saturday. Im now up to the full dose of Metformin (1500 ER a day) Ive lost 11 pounds on it and have not been exercising but I did work my but off cleaning a cabin so my neighbors could put it up for sale.
> If you all remember, I skipped the Clomid this month against doctors orders. I still ovulated but my temps were horrible! He said this was a very bad cycle so he wants to bump me up to 150 mg of Clomid now&#65533;&#65533;. I asked him if it would hurt me because Ive been on it about 11 months minus this past month. He said no and this was the route I needed to go..... What do you all think I should do? I agree with him on my cycle being a bad one as far as temps go but I did ovulate. What exactly happens with the temps and what do they tell you besides when Af is coming or you are about to ovulate? Im lost?

Awesome! We have a Colt revolver, but its more of a toy since its a .22
As far as temps, I think low or fluctuating, irradic temps can show a hormone imbalance? Then again I have heard there is no need to continue temping after O is confirmed too. I personally am scared of your GYN & OB being so non-nonchalant about Clomid. Honestly, not to be the nay sayer, but if it hasn't worked in 6 months most likely its not going to & you need to move on to a different med regimen...Can you find a different RE? Hugs to you!



Jenafyr4 said:


> So much going on in here :)
> 
> Brandy.... anxiousy awaiting #'s
> 
> Llawson, congrats on the weight loss and good luck following doctors orders, but that many meicated cycles seems a bit harsh IMO.
> 
> StMom.... try not to panic... but definitly get checkd... praying for good results
> 
> Cupcake... enjoy your vacation... I live in Florida and its freaking hot as hattes here... although if I was on the beach it might be better :)
> 
> AFM.... CD2... HSG on 8/27 and starting back to the gym this week and going to NTNP for a few months until after my OH has a few months on his vitamin regimen to help with his swimmers. He will have a repeat SA in October, so me and OH are gonna get our fitness on and get our bodies right and go from there... 1st day of school for my babies.... I have one starting college, one high schooler, a middle schooler and my baby in 4th... still waiting on a pic of my oldest but here are the youngest 3 :cloud9:

We are going to Bradenton, below Tampa. Can't wait!!! Hope its not miserable tho :/ The last 2 trips we took it was 90s-100s, but not much humidity.....So it was perfect :)


Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm about an hour from Tampa. I live in Polk County which is right in the middle of the state...
> 
> Galvan.... praying for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan & STmom-Praying for both of you!

Flutter-Any new line porn? lol

AFM-Anxiously awaiting 330p so I can meet dh to buy my new handgun! He asked me if I wanted a pink 1 at the shop? lmbo I was like "NO! I want a tough looking manly gun!" I think he's scared my gun may be bigger than his! HA!:smug::haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I concer with Brandy my worry never left until the day she was born then I worried I'd screw it up since it has been so long since having a baby. Sending you good vibes.


----------



## fluterby429

I took this in the afternoon just randomly. No pee holding. I had to do it lol. It's an addiction that I might not be able to stop until the line is as dark as the control line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> I took this in the afternoon just randomly. No pee holding. I had to do it lol. It's an addiction that I might not be able to stop until the line is as dark as the control line

I did the same thing.. just dont freak out when your test line starts to lighten... it's the hook effect.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm glad you told me that bc I would totally freak


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter & Sticky, praying for good numbers for you girls:happydance::hugs:

Stmom, I know you must be really scared:nope: but really glad you found it and can get it looked at right away! I know our hormones can cause lumpy breasts at certain times of the month:nope: Praying for you:thumbup::hugs:

Galvan, hoping this tumor comes with the silver lining of dh finally getting his visa!! Will be praying that you receive excellent medical care! :hugs:

LL, I hate to say it, but I have to agree with some of the other gals...your dr. scares me! I think he's being very reckless with prescribing so much clomid!! My dr. said no more than 6 mo. I know it's sooooo hard...all you're wanting is a BABY...you need SOMEONE to help you, but not use you as an experiment! :hugs: 

My sis had her 6th and final baby this past week:cloud9: she (Vivian) is adorable and gives me baby fever:cry: just wish I could get my body to follow my heart:cry:
We've had a super busy summer traveling with our business and I'm looking forward to staying home for a few months!!! I need to get into a good, consistant exercise routine and back to healthy eating. My hair is following out...AGAIN..thinking low iron or vitamin D...maybe thyroid. I need to have hormones checked again. I plan to have another HSG in November, when I return to FL where my RE is. I'm really looking forward to Fall weather...it's my favorite:flower:

:kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

Faith I love fall weather too! Congrats on the new niece. I know how bad it can sting despite the joy you feel for your sister. Hang in there


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake... its very humid here, thats what sucks, but great for keeping water weight off lol...

Fluter and Sticky... praying for excellent #'s

Galvan... God has a plan and this may be it. Praying all turns out for the best.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies!
Ive called everywhere today and the cheapest I can get in to see anyone is 250.00 and 75.00 per visit after that plus meds and IUIs are 600-800 a piece IVF is a minimum of 11,000 which I dont have.&#55357;&#56850;One of the perks is getting the IUIs free right now but thats not going to help if the treatments not working. Ive kind of hit a wall I guess, not sure what to do? I can afford a 250.00 visit but Im afraid they will just tell me the same thing and want to do the IUIs or IVF that I cant afford so Ill just be wasting money. 
Anyone have some Femara to trade for Clomid? I have a bunch&#55357;&#56832; gotta find something different to do or try. I am ovulating on the clomid which is what its for but Im just not getting pregnant.....the only difference I saw was my temps were crazy without it.
Cupcake, my revolver is a Rossi. We have a collection of guns. It all started when my son went into the Army. My husband and two sons have an addiction now so we had to buy a big safe to keep them all in. Anytime the boys have extra money they want a new gun.... The hubby did for awhile and I had to put a stop to it. LOL, no one needs that many guns!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL if I had some I would give them to you sorry :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well..... I scheduled my Tummy Tuck and Arm lift for 9/4!! So excited but its going to be hard only watching someone care for my girls for 2 weeks :(


----------



## Jenafyr4

You will be glad you have someone to help. Best of luck, so excited for you :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I really need your #s! I'm dying to know


----------



## Jenafyr4

~Brandy~ said:


> Fluter I really need your #s! I'm dying to know

MEEEE TOOOOOOO..... :haha:


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on the surgery! I'm jealous. Lol

My beta is 197 so probably just a singleton :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats Fluter:happydance:


----------



## momsbaby

Congrats fluter GREAT numbers!!!

Today is my daughter's 11th Birthday so hard to believe they grow sooo fast. She's already talking about what truck she wants lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Congrats on the surgery! I'm jealous. Lol
> 
> My beta is 197 so probably just a singleton :)

I am still thinking twinnies...... BUT That is a FABULOUS number!


----------



## fluterby429

I looked up some twin betas and it's hard to say. I'm within range for sure


----------



## Jenafyr4

That will be exciting :) when do you have them re-checked fluter?


----------



## fluterby429

I go tomorrow morning for another beta


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter:happydance:great numbers!!!

Brandy, the surgery sounds exciting! You'll be back holding your baby girls in no time! :thumbup: Are you still nursing? 

Stickybean, did you have betas done? Praying all is well this time around for you:hugs:

Momsbaby, Happy Birthday to your dd.:cloud9: my baby turned 12 in May, AND YES! so hard to believe they grow-up so quickly.:cry:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay Flutter!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awesome numbers, fluter! Mine were in twin/triplet range and I just had one very sticky little boy.

Asher's 4 weeks old today. It's going by way too fast! I wish it would slow down. He weighs 10lbs 4oz up from 8lbs 10oz at birth. Go Mommy Milk! Speaking of weigh, my weight is slowly coming off. I was 118lbs before pregnancy, 162lbs at the end of the pregnancy, and 130lbs today, exactly 4 weeks post-delivery, so only have 12lbs left to pre-pregnancy weight!
 



Attached Files:







10449170_351144178374968_3613517318496169421_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









10574407_347802705375782_1216293826515760395_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2









10603278_352058501616869_4889796008422408685_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluterby429

He's adorable Brandi and good for you on dropping that baby weight


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you! We just escaped the hospital again on Sunday. Today, he was tested for Diabetes Insipidus. Not sure how long it'll be til we get the results though. Poor kid's been through a lot.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good job Brandi...praying your lil man is ok..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for Asher, Brandi!

I went to the dr today to check on the tumor because I have been cramping like O pains. Well, it is O pains. The tumor hasn't grown any, but I have 2 23mm follies ready to bust anytime. Do you know how hard it is not to BD!! GRR This will be my last chance to get pregnant on my own with my own eggs, but can't. :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Galvan that is just horrid timing! 

Congrats Fluter great betas!!!

Brandi I am hopefully scheduling my tummy tuck for this coming spring if I've saved enough money. Must see pics!!! 

Faith congrats on the baby niece. I know its hard to see everyone with one while your trying so hard. 

AFM nothing new started BCP and hopefully sometime this winter we are back to TTC again.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I hope little Asher is ok. I had to have my youngest tested for diabetes when he was super tiny. Luckily it was nothing and I hope that's the case for you. 

Galvan - that just sucks! I'm sorry girl

AFM- I haven't slept much tonight. I'm having horrible dreams about this pregnancy, and I do mean horrible! I got up and took a dollar tree test and let me tell you, that didn't help one bit! The dollar tree here has started carrying a different brand of tests and I don't like them at all. This test is no darker than when I took one a couple days ago. Just great! I've been pretty relaxed up until now. I probably shouldn't have read the sticky IVF success thread right before bed because there are some sad stories on there.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I had to stay completely away from the internet my first trimester it was horrible and caused me to stress over little things. Just hang in there and I'm sure little beanies are perfectly fine!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Think positive Fluter! You will have your lab results shortly ;)


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, hes a cutie!


----------



## fluterby429

New beta is 455! So more than double. I'm so relieved


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome news Flutter! Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Fluter! Twins.. Just saying


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love your new avatar pic, Brandy. They are so sweet!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> I love your new avatar pic, Brandy. They are so sweet!

Haha thanks! They love to talk to each other. In the picture Danica is telling what sounded like a very serious story... Cecelia kept just sighing while she was telling her.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay Fluter, so exciting.

Brandy...they are adorable. I bet they are fun to watch

AFM... CD5, super exhausted :sleep: but Ive been in a murder trial for almost 3weeks :wacko: and the Jury has now been deliberating for 2 days :coffee: I check in often and will keep you ladies updated..


----------



## Mommabrown

That sucks Jen. Hope you get done soon. 

Fluter how are you feeling?


----------



## fluterby429

I feel fine other than super tired. I made a doctors appointment today. It's for Sept 05. I think they are only going to check betas which is dumb IMO at nearly 7wks pregnant, but whatever. It will give me the chance to vent about how dumb it is to wait until women are 10-12wks pregnant to be seen. I feel it should be standard to have betas at least twice and P4 taken. Besides that I'm on thyroid meds and I probably need that level checked as well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> I feel fine other than super tired. I made a doctors appointment today. It's for Sept 05. I think they are only going to check betas which is dumb IMO at nearly 7wks pregnant, but whatever. It will give me the chance to vent about how dumb it is to wait until women are 10-12wks pregnant to be seen. I feel it should be standard to have betas at least twice and P4 taken. Besides that I'm on thyroid meds and I probably need that level checked as well.

I agree Fluter. My ob didn't see me till 11weeks.but my fs saw me once a week till ob took over. The fs was amazing and did all labs weekly as well as 3 ultra sounds during first 11 weeks


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! I've been couponing this morning! My "new" addiction! lol Trying to get motivated to get laundry done & start packing, but got a few more errands left to do :/ 

Happy to say AF has left, as of yesterday!:happydance: Looking forward to the beach now & lots of quality time with my honey....:)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Have fun cupcake. Looks like beautiful hot weather will be waiting for you. 

AFM...HSG Wed 27th staeted taking FertileCM along with my orher supp, just to see if it works....I hardly ever have ewcm....Trial is over...guilty as charged of murder in the 1st degree of a LEO. This case was especially hard for me. Penalty phase begins Monday. Have a beautiful weekend ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy - I would go see my RE but my insurance won't cover it. I may just call them to see what they would charge me for an ultrasound and go that route. 

Cupcake- woohoo enjoy your trip AF free!

Jena - sorry the trial was hard on you.


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter that is what makes me so mad about my tubal pregnancy. No OB would see me till I was 8 to 10 weeks even though I tried to tell them I was high risk but no one listens. Pisses me off. The OB dr that done my surgery said if I should happen to get pregnant before next summer he doesn't care what the receptionist or nurses say I cant get in right away. He said to walk to the back and look for him. I LIKE this dr.


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> I feel fine other than super tired. I made a doctors appointment today. It's for Sept 05. I think they are only going to check betas which is dumb IMO at nearly 7wks pregnant, but whatever. It will give me the chance to vent about how dumb it is to wait until women are 10-12wks pregnant to be seen. I feel it should be standard to have betas at least twice and P4 taken. Besides that I'm on thyroid meds and I probably need that level checked as well.

Whhhhhhaaaaaat??? We seen our OB at 5 weeks for US and had 3 betas done from the day I found out till the first ap on Aug 15. I seen him again at 9 weeks and then 5 weeks later for another US. I can't believe they are making you wait so long! Maybe I just lucked out. Sorry your so tired but I liked feeling my pregnancy symptoms which were hit and miss some days. I gave me relief of not MC. 

cupcake have fun doll!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awfully quiet round here....I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## ~Brandy~

All is good here! Not ttc related but paid for my tummy tuck and arm lift today and did my pre op! Surgery next week... I'm cd1 today but yet they made me pay for a blood pg test anyway before surgery! What a waste of Mula.


----------



## Navygrrl

Running around ragged here. Got a promotion and a raise at work, although it feels like they've thrown me to the wolves with regards to training. I have no idea where I am in my cycle right now, but TTC (even NTNTP) is currently on hold due to dealing with mental health issues with one of my kids. We've had a trip to the Psych ER and are now just trying to make sure that he gets all the help he needs. It's a good thing that I got a raise, because the copay for therapy is going to wipe out any extra money.


----------



## fluterby429

Jena good luck with your hsg. A lot of women get pf after those because it cleans the tubes so to speak

Brandy - I'm excited for you and your surgery. Someday I will get there too. 

Navy - congrats on the raise. Sorry to hear about your kiddo. I hope he gets the help he needs. Mental illness is tough on everyone and highly misunderstood. :hugs:

AFM: I start back to school tomorrow. So far other than tired I'm ok. I had a wave of nausea on Sat morning until I ate and I had a little today but nothing serious. I'd really like to have an u/s just so I can see the black dot on the screen. I'm so impatient.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey gals! Just popped in to see if we had any updates on our bfp ladies! 
Flutter-When is your US? Dying to see if you got 2 in there! Lol
Brandy-Congrats! Getting closer!
Navy-Prayets for your kiddo & your family!

Howdy to the rest! :)

Afm- Enjoying our beach get away! Lots of love & sun since our arrival! Lol My diet kinda fell by the way side tho :/ so have to hit it hard & heavy when I get home :( Excited to go deep sea fishing Weds. DJ's b-day gift ;)


----------



## fluterby429

Who knows when it is. My appointment is the 5th but idk if they will do an u/s. They are idiots lol. Have fun fishing and who diets on vaca anyway lol


----------



## Mommabrown

brandy yay!!! Mine is in March 2015 as I'm paying it out...over a foot will be taken off of each side and 5 inches off my abdomen and he's going to lypo out my pouch under my ribs as well!! I cant wait to see photos! 

Navy I'm sorry hun. Prayers for you all. Congrats on the promotion. 

Cupcake uber jealous but have lots of fun and soak it all in! 

Fluter I hope they do so you will be able to get some relief.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy my thoughts are with you and your family! 

Brandi I hope asher is doing well. 

Cupcake don't sweat it enjoy Vaca!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Btandy, I plan on having a few things done after we have a baby. I want Lipo in my thighs, hips, abdomen, waist, and arms, a tummy tuck, a boob job, and a butt lift, but I will have to choose only a few depending on my budget then.

Navy, you and your family will bd in my prayers. :hugs:

Cupcake, enjoy the vacation!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so annoyed. I called my old RE's office and asked them about a scan. They won't just do one. I have to come in for a 60min appointment with a nurse and have blood tests done then make another appointment with a doctor then get an u/s. I don't get it, why is this so hard? I called a person ultra sound place but they won't do one until 8 weeks. I go to the ER but I'm only 5weeks and 2 days today, idk if a sac would be visible.


----------



## Mommabrown

Emm was seen as a little blip at 5 weeks 1 day. It all matters about your numbers not your weeks really. I'd totally hit the ER. It seems that is the only way your going to get anyone to realize how high risk you really are.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> I'm so annoyed. I called my old RE's office and asked them about a scan. They won't just do one. I have to come in for a 60min appointment with a nurse and have blood tests done then make another appointment with a doctor then get an u/s. I don't get it, why is this so hard? I called a person ultra sound place but they won't do one until 8 weeks. I go to the ER but I'm only 5weeks and 2 days today, idk if a sac would be visible.

It is visible. Mine was 5w4d saw 2 sacs. 6w1d both had hb


----------



## fluterby429

So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow fluter I bet you are...Prayers coming your way...

AFM...my doctor actually did my HSG. He said both tubes are wide open with fast and easy bilateral spillage. He wants the radiologist to confirm but said I'm good. He said If we can get oh sperm count up I should be pregnant before Christmas.


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, 
You saw exactly what you were supposed to see at this gestion. I went at 6wks 2 or 3 days and saw baby and heart beat. Corpus lutem is basically where the egg was released and is exactly where it is supposed to be. Please don't freak out with what the ER told you. If I were you, I would wait and schedule a scan for next week with your regular OB and go from there. I know it's easier said than done, but believe me, been there done that! I was 11 weeks with Addisyn (mind you at that point we had already had 5 miscarriages) and I started bleeding. Went to the ER and the doctor said "Well there is nothing we can do if you are miscarrying" She gave me a abdominal scan (Too early as baby wasn't high enough) and no sound. She said.... hold on.... I see something but I am not sure if there is a heart beat.... Oh I think I might see something but I'm not sure! Oh well, if you are still bleeding on Monday (this was Saturday early morning!) go see your OB. 
You want to talk about someone freaking!!!!! I was at my OB's door first thing Monday morning. Baby is now 2.5 years old! 
My point to the story is you can NOT always trust ER doctors. They do not specialize in obstectrics. 
:hugs: I am sure baby is getting all nice and snug and 100% perfect! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ectopics are very rare in IVF, and they saw exactly what you should see at 5 and a half weeks. Don't let them stress you. Go on FF and look at 5 week u/s pics and you will see exactly what you saw last night. :hugs:


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter your in my prayers. ER Dr's a dumb when it comes to pregnancies, I found that out the hard way. 

AF showed up this morning. I was jumping for joy lol. I hadn't had a period since the first of June. I was beginning to think something was wrong nope just my body out of wack. Something ain't right though I still have a big white stitch on my left side and the incision Is still a little open. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## MUMOF5

Flutter, On my last placement before I broke up for summer I was on the early pregnancy diagnostic unit, I worked with an extremely experienced sonographer, she said that you really can't accurately confirm a fetal heartbeat until 6.5 weeks at the earliest. We saw loads of ladies like yourself (around 5 ish weeks), and all we saw was the sac. Try not to stress too much, your numbers are great :) xx


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you ladies. In my heart I believe everything is as it should be, but it sure plays some mind games with you. I felt like they were morons and that's why I left. I called the OB's office they consulted with and she is supposed to call me back in 24hours. I have an appointment with my OB next Friday and I will tell them about my ER trip and hope they will do another u/s


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure that everything is fine, but those ER docs are idiots. 

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers. Things seem to be going okay for now. The doctor switched his meds, and he's going to see a new therapist on Thursday. The last one did not work well at all. I hope this one works out.

One of my friends is pregnant with her seventh baby. I'm happy for her, but obviously I'm jealous. I just want one more. Oh well, I'll get vicarious baby snuggles.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fluter, as everyone's already said, that's all you should see and your numbers are excellent. ER doctors SUCK at pregnancy stuff. Early on with Asher, they decided that the "damage" to my tubes, which was actually healing, plus the lack of a sac (at 4 weeks) automatically meant he was ectopic and they sent OB down to terminate the pregnancy. They told her I was closer to 6 weeks, not 3-4. I'm sure all is fine.

Speaking of Asher, no news on test results so I'm guessing no news is good news, but we saw a breastfeeding guru pediatrician (Dr. Jack Newman) today (Don't ask how that 13 hour trip went) and discovered that Asher has a tongue tie, so we clipped it and go back in a week for a follow up.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi my friends so had to have the tongue clip as well because he couldn't nurse well. He's 5 and no issues from it. As far as is tests, no news is good news!

I'm trying to just get my mind right because at the end of the day I know what was seen on the ultrasound was totally normal no matter how high my hcg was. I've read tons of stories if women with much higher numbers that never saw a thing at that point and all was fine with their pregnancy. I've also read that a tilted uterus can cause some issues seeing things that early and I have a tilted uterus. I will see what this OB says when they call me back tomorrow. I think I will follow up with that office just to see if I like it better than my OB since they haven't seemed to care. I haven't called them about last night because I still have an appointment next Friday


----------



## ~Brandy~

I honestly can't believe how stupid ER doctors are about early pregnancy. You're fine Fluter he was just trying to find a diagnosis isn't of telling you all was fine and just to rest. Idiots


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At your stage, my levels were over 17, 000 and that is still all they saw on mine. 6w2d, we saw a heartbeat


----------



## LLawson

Fluter hang in there and try not to let what the ER said discourage you. Im sure you will be fine.
Brandi, Im tongue tied and my grandson is as well. He wasnt breastfeeding well and while keeping him one day I noticed his tongue. We took him to the doc and they confirmed that was the reason he couldnt breast feed so they switched him to a bottle with a big nipple. They didnt say anything about clipping it. I had mine clipped when I was 13 during some other oral surgery and they gave me some hard tongue exercising to do to keep it that way. Needless to say it was hard on my sore tongue and I didnt continue them and my tongue is back like it was. Ive never had a speech problem but didnt do well in Spanish because I cant roll my R's. LOL
AFM nothing really going on. Im on cycle day 13 awaiting a positive LH, not having any ovary discomfort at all which I usually am by this point. Anxious to see what happens this month.


----------



## fluterby429

Well the other OB wants to repeat my beta tomorrow morning and to see her in 2 weeks. I told them I didn't need another OB appointment that far out. By the time I got finished explaining myself to the lady on the phone she asked if I was a nurse or a doctor LOL. they still want me to repeat the beta tomorrow and just keep my OB appointment for next week. I don't see the point in the beta this far along. Unless they are looking for them to drop because they won't double like they did in the beginning. I called my FS that I went to for my IUI's and asked to be scanned, they agreed for a fee of $305 for next Wed. That is also 2 hours away. I give up and guess just going to be left in the dark for a long while


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- Sorry that waiting sucks lol you got to see a sac in the uterus & as hard as it is I would just wait for an OB appt to get a scan. Should be able to see a beautiful heart beat by then! :)
LL- we are cycle buddies! I should O tomorrow lol Not that it matters :/ but IF I can get pregnant naturally this trip should be when it happens! Lol lots of bd been going on this week! ;) not getting my hopes up, but we did have a big discussion about ivf & still all in for next Summer!!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

They have no intentions on scanning me at my OB appointment next week or I would just be patient and wait. They don't plan on having a real appointment with me until 10-12 weeks. 
For $305 and a two hour drive next Wed my FS that did my IUI's will do an ultrasound. I think that's a bit much. The other OB office called me back and wants me to have another hcg draw done and just go to my appointment with my OB next Friday. I guess that is what I'm going to do. I'm going to call the hospital and have them send my report from the other night over to my OB so they will have it when I go. I give up. I did find a place that will do an ultrasound starting at 8 weeks to record the heart beat soooo at this point that's my options.


----------



## cupcakestoy

That is steep for an US! Guess I'm just spoiled, OBs here will see you after a + hot & do a scan then for dating purposes....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I know that has to be so frustrating, makes me SOOOO blessed to have my doctor.

AFM... +opk this morning on cd13..... 2-3 days earlier than I normally ovulate... could be from the HSG and my supplements... who knows. Not much hope for this cycle as we are only in month one of getting OH's swimmers up to par.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, that just sounds crazy to me? As bad as I hate my RE, he does do ultrasounds right away and continues to watch you closely through the first trimester.
Cupcake, sounds like you are having a great time! They always say thats when you will get your BFP! Fingers crossed. Have a little extra fun for me! I need a vacation so bad! Its done nothing but rained here all summer! I probably havent got a good 2 weeks in our pool cause it was raining or too cold. Its warm enough now but wont quit raining! I could use lots of sun!


----------



## stmom26

I'm sure everything is ok flutter try to hang in there.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, I had my reversal today, the consultant said it all went very well, she didn't tell me how long my tubes were or anything but I have a follow up appt in 6 weeks so will find out more then. I didn't realise how painful it would be, I had so much pain relief when I was in the hospital, and have only been discharged with paracetamol and ibuprofen, am quite nervous about the pain when the hospital medication wears off. Also I'm not managing to pass urine too well, it's just kind of trickling out (sorry if tmi), I'm guessing my bladder is just a bit bruised and will hopefully get better. They said to call them back if I'm still concerned tomorrow. Just wondered if anyone else had this? X


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on being whole again! About the pee, I honestly don't remember. I'd call if you're worried. As far as pain, it's different for everyone. I never took any pain meds after the first day. It was tender and some things were harder to do. I had two precious c-sections so that may have helped me cope. After any surgery, I found that moving around helped. Latin around too much caused pain and stiffness. Don't over do it though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Can't remember any problems voiding but do remember I had the most pain getting in & out of bed. I did take hydrocodone for 4-5 days after tr. Speedy recovery!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I didn't have any problems with voiding afterwards either. The other one was my problem, lol. Agree with cupcakes, getting in and out of bed (on and off the couch for me) was the hardest part for the first few days. By day 5, I was driving short distances, I was off all pain meds by day 3, and back to work after two weeks. I was still on restrictions for 4 weeks after that and just as I came off those restrictions, I went back on because of the pregnancy.


----------



## stmom26

Well AF got me... DH and I have had a heart to heart we are done with the ttc... I will check on y'all from time to time but I just can't do this each month.


----------



## fluterby429

StMom :hugs: I'm sorry. I know how hard this is. I've been there more than once. Time away does some good. I hope you stop by from time to time to let us know how you are


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had a rough night and day. It seems so surreal and I cannot wrap my head around it. One of my very close friends, who took me in as a teenager when I was really struggling with life and whether I wanted to live or not, treated me like the daughter she never had, loved me unconditionally, passed away last night. She had surgery a few days ago and later on was found slumped over and unconscious in her hospital bed. She was moved to ICU and put on life support, and passed away at 7:12pm last night my time. She was very young and leaves behind two teenage boys and her husband of 8 years. They just celebrated their 8th anniversary on the 19th, and her grandma passed away on the 21st. Her parents were preparing her grandmother's funeral when they got the call about their daughter.

I am so beyond heartbroken right now and keep checking her Facebook page hoping to see that it was a dream or a false report and she's recovering. I can't even make it out to Alberta to attend her funeral and give a proper goodbye. I really hope she knows my heart and how much I love her and will miss her. She was like a second mom to me. 

I guess I can consider myself lucky that I went 28 years before losing someone extremely close to me. This hurts so much.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry stmom. TTC sucks. Hope to see you pop in tho!

Brandi-hugs to you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, I am so sorry for your loss. Losing someone close to you is very hard. I am sure she knew that you love her and wish you could be there. I believe their spirits can see everything for a while, so she knows that you wish you could be there and that in your heart and thoughts are there. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Galvan any news on your surgery?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Home from the beach & worn out but very happy :) Managed to only gain 2 pounds this week :( but was WELL worth it! Back on track tomorrow! Excited to get the weight down & our savings up so we can get the ivf train rolling!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Glad u had fun cupcake. .. :)
Stmom...hugs and prayers you will one day get your bfp

Brandi. ..hugs..it's so hard, I know. Next Saturday will be one year since my dad wad killed. Prayers to you in this very difficult time


----------



## Jenafyr4

Glad u had fun cupcake. .. :)
Stmom...hugs and prayers you will one day get your bfp

Brandi. ..hugs..it's so hard, I know. Next Saturday will be one year since my dad wad killed. Prayers to you in this very difficult time


----------



## GalvanBaby

Robin, prayers you will get your BFP one day. :hugs:

I go to the Dr this week, I hope I don't get the run around about them wanting tests that I have done already.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, so sorry for this sad news:nope: it's so hard to come to terms with such a sudden loss. Prayers for your and her family:cry:

Cupcake, welcome home:hugs: Glad your trip was fun AND only a 2lb gain is awesome:happydance: 

Stmom, sorry for another BFN:( We ALL know how you feel:hugs:

Galvan, I hope everything goes smoothly for your dr. appt this week. Hopefully things will come together quickly and you'll be on the road to recovery before you know it!:hugs:

Fluter, anxious to hear about your appts.:happydance: 

Jenafyr, thinking of you with the upcoming anniversary of your Dad's passing:hugs:


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Brandi!
Well I got a positive LH yesterday...on a holiday weekend of course. I just cant seem to catch a break. Cant get in for an insemination....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry LL :/ that's crazy your clinic is closed on weekends/holidays! Ugh. Hope you got a lot of bd in tho!
There has been a ton of newborns/ bfp announcements the las few days....makes me happy for some, jealous of others & sad for us....my due date is coming up at the end of the month....dreading it already...: (


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry ladies :hugs:

So many ladies having issues with their pregnancies and it's freaking me out. I have a doctors appointment Friday morning. I called them today so they could get my records from my ER visit last week. I'm hoping they will do an u/s to put my mind at ease.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I will be thinking of you! Hope you get your us Friday. 

My surgery is tomorrow I am not to thrilled to be all carved up but so happy to not wear spanx anymore to hide loose skin.


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Brandy that was fast! I wish you luck. I can't wait for your post op pics. You're going to look fantastic!


----------



## LLawson

Hugs Cupcake! We did get plenty in. I looked at my husband after our last few rounds yesterday and he looked like he had been put through the ringer. LOL, I feel so sorry for him sometimes! This is too much like work.
Good Luck Brandy and Fluter! Thinking about you both


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter... I know the wait must be driving you crazy, just one more day hun...

Llawson, sorry you missed your chance but luckily you got some BD time in. I try to make O time fun and adventurous. I'm definitly much more "ready" so I take the lead. Also I learned from watching "the great sperm race" that hightened arousal of the man can allow for, not only a more explosive ejaculate (I knew that) but it pulls more sperm when doing so... I will try whatever...lol

Cupcake... my heart goes out to you. I have been "whole" 17 months and although I really just got the opportuninty to really try. I cant wait to see 2 pink lines...

AFM....4dpo. I ovulated 3 days early this cycle than I have in quite some time...Me and OH are on the right track with his vitamins the Dr recommended plus I got him Fertilaid. We are also in the gym and I have him eating better. If we can get his #' up we can try for IUI....The dr old him to STOP smoking....yea... thats not happening, so I pray the others do the trick.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Jena. It is driving me crazy but I've waited this long. I just want to see my little frijol lol. I hope all the supermen to work. Has he tried an ecig? Maybe it can help him cut back.


----------



## Jenafyr4

We are looking at getting one for him to try next week. His schedule is out of wack and he gets bored and just smokes... DUMB...lol, but hes always smoked and fathered 3 kids.... (an amazing 8yr old football star. a 4yr old he doesnt get to see and his daughter was stillborn in 2011 :cry: ) soo the doctor has him on a vitamin regimin to see what difference it will make because he doesnt eat right because he sleeps all day and is up all night...

BTW Brandy... best of luck and prayers for a fast, easy recovery...


----------



## fluterby429

Thinking about you this evening Brandy and hoping all went well


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandy, hoping today was a success!! :) Prayers for a speedy healing process:flower:

Galvan, any updates on your appt.? Hope things are moving along:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

The doctor says that she wants to watch the tumor. She did the CA125 test today to see if it went up or what. I go for an ultrasound in 2 weeks. She said we will make a decision then whether to do laporoscopic surgery or just watch it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck today Fluter... I said a prayer for you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gl today Fluter! 

I'm recovering well. I hate drain tubes... Other than that I think I'm going to make it.


----------



## fluterby429

I hate drain tubes too!! Glad you're doing well. 

I'm in the waiting room. I was nauseous before but now my nerves are making it worse.


----------



## Jenafyr4

You ladies are truly an inspiration...:thumbup:


----------



## momsbaby

Good luck fluter saying a prayer for you


----------



## ~Brandy~

Totally freaked out because they have me all bandaged up with arms and stomach in a binder but they are taking it off today so I will see all the cuts. That creeps me out


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck with the badage removal today, Brandy! :hugs:

Flutter, you are in my thoughts today! I will check up on you later this afternoon! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy I'd love all the cuts. Lol I like gross stuff 

Doctor's appointment was in eventful. He looked over my ER stuff and said it looked fine to him. He agreed to let me have another u/s to ease my mind. He lied on the paper work and said I had spotting and pelvic pain so my insurance would cover it. The tech was gone for the day today so the u/s is Monday afternoon. I will be exactly 7wks


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Brandy I'd love all the cuts. Lol I like gross stuff
> 
> Doctor's appointment was in eventful. He looked over my ER stuff and said it looked fine to him. He agreed to let me have another u/s to ease my mind. He lied on the paper work and said I had spotting and pelvic pain so my insurance would cover it. The tech was gone for the day today so the u/s is Monday afternoon. I will be exactly 7wks

Awesome! You'll get a heartbeat by then too


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck today Fluter...

Brandi and Brandy... been thinking about you both. Prayers you are both doing good.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Today's the day flutter!!!!! Be watching for an update!


----------



## fluterby429

Baby on the left beating heart and all, yolk on the right. Measuring a day ahead at 7w1d due date 4/26/15. Can not for sure confirm only one because my uterus is so tilted she could barely get these pictures. I assume one, but I won't know for sure until 12 week maybe?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww yay congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Whoooo Hooooo!!!! Possibly 2 in there? Wow! I bet the suspense is killing you! Congrats!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## stickybean4

great news flutter


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I'm actually not anticipating another baby pop up so I'm content with my little baby!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Did they repeat betas?


----------



## fluterby429

No I haven't had a beta since the ER. There really is no point this far along (unless I was having issues and the numbers declined) because they no longer double like they do in the beginning. They actually will taper off around 9-10 weeks


----------



## Jenafyr4

OK... yea I know they begin to decline... Well at least you saw your bean :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on a sticky bean, fluter!!!

Good luck with your recovery, Brandy!

Asher, at birth, weighed 8lbs 10oz, had a 36cm head circumference, and was 19in long.
Today, just 8 hours and 18 minutes before he turns 7 weeks old, weighs 12lbs 6oz, has a 40cm head circumference, and is 24.5in long.


----------



## cupcakestoy

How are you Sticky????

Brandi-Wow, he's growing so fast!!!!


----------



## stickybean4

Im good Cupcake. Unfortunately I had another early loss. My dr said she would be more worried if they were happening later on. If that makes sense. She says at my age (40) Im at a much higher risk for early mc. But Im ok. Thank you. : )


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies! 

Brandi he's growing like a weed. 

Sticky I'm so sorry for your loss. Have you had your progesterone checked during early pregnancy? 

Brandy - if you have early 6-8 week transvaginal u/s of the girls can you tell me what side the yolk sac is on and what side the choronic villi (most white on one side of the sac is the best I can describe it) I'm doing some research on this study that was done


----------



## cupcakestoy

stickybean4 said:


> Im good Cupcake. Unfortunately I had another early loss. My dr said she would be more worried if they were happening later on. If that makes sense. She says at my age (40) Im at a much higher risk for early mc. But Im ok. Thank you. : )

Awww....Sticky...I'm so sorry to hear this! Have you had testing done? Remind me how long are your tubes again?

I have had a hard few days. A lady at church had her little boy over the weekend & it reminded me that my "due date" is fast approaching :cry: I never reaized a M/C is sooooo devastating! Still planning on planting a weeping willow by our barn & burying my + hpt underneath, but I just don't know if I can handle it anytime soon. I feel like I should be getting past this, but it just comes out of nowhere & I cry...Not sure at this point if it will ever get better......*sigh::sad2:

BUT on an up note, I have been refocusing my energy on eating better & cleaning! 

My stupid leg has started swelling again since I'm back at work. So by the time I get home I just don't feel like walking 2 miles! Ugh....I have managed somehow, to drop a couple of pounds though....Keeping at it & trying to just not think about all the TTC/IVF mess for now :shrug:

Brandy-how are you doing? Hope your feeling ok! 

LL-What's up in your world?

CJ-How are you also? Recovered yet? Any new news?

Jen-Are things better with your mom & your SO?

How is everybody else? Been too quiet in here lately!


----------



## LLawson

Hi Cupcake! Im on cycle day 25 not much exciting going on. I feel like AF will hit me soon. We finally had a couple of nice days this weekend so we cleaned out a shed and did some other outdoor cleaning. Wasps and hornets are horrible here this year! The shed was full and everywhere else around the house... How are you Cupcake?
Fluter, Im so glad you got your us and everything is fine. Maybe now you can relax and put your mind at ease a little.
Brandy I hope you are recovering well and someones taking care of you. That sounds painful!
Jenafyr, I have a few friends that the ecig has worked great for. They got the ones you could adjust the nicotine in and they quit smoking and another quit his nasty habit of dipping.
Brandi, sounds like Asher is coming along great!
So sorry Sticky!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Hi Cupcake! Im on cycle day 25 not much exciting going on. I feel like AF will hit me soon. We finally had a couple of nice days this weekend so we cleaned out a shed and did some other outdoor cleaning. Wasps and hornets are horrible here this year! The shed was full and everywhere else around the house... How are you Cupcake?
> Fluter, Im so glad you got your us and everything is fine. Maybe now you can relax and put your mind at ease a little.
> Brandy I hope you are recovering well and someones taking care of you. That sounds painful!
> Jenafyr, I have a few friends that the ecig has worked great for. They got the ones you could adjust the nicotine in and they quit smoking and another quit his nasty habit of dipping.
> Brandi, sounds like Asher is coming along great!
> So sorry Sticky!

Hanging in there! lol I was excited yesterday when the forecast said no rain except on Friday, then sad when the forecast is calling for rain all week now???? Crazy, but only 30% on Friday now, so if that falls thru we paln to take the pontoon out & stay to night fish!:happydance::happydance: DH is off every Friday for the rest of the month, so hoping we can do some work around here....Still have 3 chairs & a table to sand & paint, want to get the shutters redone too....Not looking like I'll get the deck sealed tho :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I wanted to drop in really quick and say yay!! I'm so thrilled for you. 

Cupcake hope the leg feels better soon.

Sorry so short didn't want to read and dash.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My mom is OK.... we are in the process of trying to get her dental implants and schedule a repeat Cornea transplant and pray to give her some quality of life back. On Saturday (moms wishes) we started putting stuff of my dads away....deleted his facebook, moved pics and had his cell turned off. (NOT easy for me :cry: )

OH and I have discussed the E-cig more.... he will be buying one this week. I pray he sticks to it, (not only for ttc, but because I'm allergic to nicotine) but we have been in the gym and he is taking all of his vitamins like a good boy :haha:

AF should arrive the 14th, which is also OH birthday!!! Lucky him :haha:
I find walking helps relieve work and home stresses, but it seems to rain EVERY day so I just stay more active around the house.


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - beautiful pic! I have a tilted uterus as well, so I know it's a pain to get stuff seen. I'm glad you finally got confirmation that the little one is snuggled in and growing.

I'm still reading here, just exhausted from everything going on. I hope my body can adjust eventually.


----------



## momsbaby

Cupcake I know how you feel about the MC. The tubal pregnancy has got to me bad. I cry when I see or hear a baby. I can't walk passed a baby isle without tearing up. Most days are good others not so much. This has been the hardest. I'm not trying at the moment but I'm cd 14. Praying god blesses us ALL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, super happy for you:happydance: glad everything looks good and is progressing as it should:hugs:

Sticky, so sorry for another loss:cry: you're a strong gal:hugs:

Brandy, how are you feeling? I've heard this type of surgery has a particularly painful recovery...although I'm sure it's well worth it:hugs: glad it's behind you and each day is one step closer to "all better" :haha: 

Brandi, your little guy is growing so well! Great job:flower:

Cupcake, I'm sorry you're struggling this week...certainly reminds how precious life is, not matter how young:hugs:

LL, hope AF doesn't show up for you:hugs:

Navy, sorry for the emotional stress! Hopefully your family is getting good help:hugs:

Jenafyr, sounds like some hard days:cry: 

AFM, life is good...still praying for a baby one day...but learning to embrace and enjoy what I do have and making it my goal to be the best mom to the kiddos I have been blessed with:flower:

Hope everyone has a GREAT week!:kiss:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> My mom is OK.... we are in the process of trying to get her dental implants and schedule a repeat Cornea transplant and pray to give her some quality of life back. On Saturday (moms wishes) we started putting stuff of my dads away....deleted his facebook, moved pics and had his cell turned off. (NOT easy for me :cry: )
> 
> OH and I have discussed the E-cig more.... he will be buying one this week. I pray he sticks to it, (not only for ttc, but because I'm allergic to nicotine) but we have been in the gym and he is taking all of his vitamins like a good boy :haha:
> 
> AF should arrive the 14th, which is also OH birthday!!! Lucky him :haha:
> I find walking helps relieve work and home stresses, but it seems to rain EVERY day so I just stay more active around the house.

Hugs to you Jen! Sorry you had a hard time, but I'm sure your Dad is watching over you & is proud of how your handling things!



Navygrrl said:


> Fluter - beautiful pic! I have a tilted uterus as well, so I know it's a pain to get stuff seen. I'm glad you finally got confirmation that the little one is snuggled in and growing.
> 
> I'm still reading here, just exhausted from everything going on. I hope my body can adjust eventually.

Hi Navy! Hope your son is doing better & you can get back on track with your life soon! Nothing like stress & chaos to wear you out!



momsbaby said:


> Cupcake I know how you feel about the MC. The tubal pregnancy has got to me bad. I cry when I see or hear a baby. I can't walk passed a baby isle without tearing up. Most days are good others not so much. This has been the hardest. I'm not trying at the moment but I'm cd 14. Praying god blesses us ALL

I'm so sorry for you, but I know how you feel :( We have had a ton of baby showers with more to come. I may be awful, but I just grab a pack of diapers & wipes from the end of the isle at Walmart & drop it off before the shower....Just not able to handle all that mess yet, not that I EVER liked showers anyways! lol



FaithHopeLove said:


> Fluter, super happy for you:happydance: glad everything looks good and is progressing as it should:hugs:
> 
> Sticky, so sorry for another loss:cry: you're a strong gal:hugs:
> 
> Brandy, how are you feeling? I've heard this type of surgery has a particularly painful recovery...although I'm sure it's well worth it:hugs: glad it's behind you and each day is one step closer to "all better" :haha:
> 
> Brandi, your little guy is growing so well! Great job:flower:
> 
> Cupcake, I'm sorry you're struggling this week...certainly reminds how precious life is, not matter how young:hugs:
> 
> LL, hope AF doesn't show up for you:hugs:
> 
> Navy, sorry for the emotional stress! Hopefully your family is getting good help:hugs:
> 
> Jenafyr, sounds like some hard days:cry:
> 
> AFM, life is good...still praying for a baby one day...but learning to embrace and enjoy what I do have and making it my goal to be the best mom to the kiddos I have been blessed with:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone has a GREAT week!:kiss:

Thanks Faith! I love your outlook! Not to mention I'm sure your an awesome MOM!


----------



## fluterby429

I hate to hear that so many of you are struggling in life with one thing or another. I know each of you are strong women and will find a way to pull through these trying times. I'm sending each of you a big hug!

Brandy do you early sono pics of Asher? I'll look around on here first


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5w3d, 6w1d, and 7w3d...and his cute face today
 



Attached Files:







5w3d.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6









6w1d.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7









7w3d.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10









10644952_360594597429926_4523432855317072413_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

I see yolk sac on the right side...dang it. That's what mine looks like too. Baby on the left and yolk on the right. I just know it's going to be a boy and we are all hoping for a girl LOL. Thanks for posting. I can't believe how much he's grown all ready!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Me either! He's a monster. Apparently I produce breast cream and not breast milk. Almost 4lbs gained since birth and he's not even two months old yet!

I've always trusted my Mommy instinct when it comes to gender prediction. I've always just known, and it's never steered me wrong. Going by my pattern, my next one is a girl.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still going with girl. The study was on the placenta or choronic villa placement. It's the most white on the side of the sac. It's hard to tell on yours. Mine is on the right side (really left). It's really confusing bc people don't understand that the picture is usually backward when you're looking at it no matter if it's abdominal or vaginal. It's all in fun anyway


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At the end of it all, a healthy baby, boy or girl, is the goal.


----------



## fluterby429

Absolutely! I'm thrilled either way. The majority of the family wants team
Pink but my youngest son says blue


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I will see if I can dig up the pics of the girls for you. I had so many ultrasounds it was nuts


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter :) Your right this is the strongest bunch of ladies I've ever known! 

Well No Florida Miracle here :/ Not surprised of course....guess this just seals the deal & motivates me to work harder to get ivf going!


----------



## fluterby429

That's a bummer Cupcake but start getting your $ and and together and it will distract you from the day to day TTC part. I can tell you knowing I didn't have to TTC the month leading up to IVF was the best! Besides you never know what could happen when you're not thinking about it ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher is starting to make conversation. From 3:10, there's something big

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXEw6ENvu9A&list=UUa32YlqTtRM5JtbxW5kochw


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Brandi thats so adorable


----------



## ~Brandy~

Off topic.. I hate surgery lol. I go in one weight have 8.8 lbs removed and leave 14 lbs heavier Wtf Rofl. 

Ya I know it's ivs and swelling /water retention but I feel and look 6 months pregnant again. Can't wait to get rid of bloat. My doctor calls week 3 after plastic surgery swell hell so the worst is yet to come I guess


----------



## fluterby429

I hate surgery too Brandy! The swelling is and water retention suck!

Brandi - lil Mr. Asher is adorable


----------



## mammaspath

Brandy on your 6w1day ultrasound did you get to hear a heartbeat? My ivf might not be looking so well. Baby is measuring behind and 6w0d didn't hear a hb. :( but I'm increasingly getting sick. Just wondering if it's still gna work. I have another ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hope all you ladies had a great weekend....and a blessed week ahead :)

AFM CD 4.... AF came 2 days early, which I expected because I ovulated early...


----------



## stmom26

Just wanted to pop in an see how y'all are... 
So happy for you Flutter!
I don't know where I am on my cycle and that's fine with me Lord knows I'm not nearly as stressed as I was when we were TTCCing. I've lost 7lbs so far (most of it was water wait, I was so bloated from the Clomid)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Jen!

WTG Stmom!!!

Nothing new here...Another 2 pounds gone. Keep on trudging along with the plan :/ lol
I have started a new bible study called for women only. Focusing on respect & strengthening your marriage. Not that mine is in trouble but we do have room for improvement. ;) Hope all is well ladies!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

congrats on the weight loss ladies. I picked up a pound over the weekend LOL. My hubs surprised me with a 10 year anniversary party. It was amazing! I had a beautiful cake and that's where my pound came from!

My belly is ridiculous! I'm wearing smaller maternity tops just so they hide the bulge I have over the front of my jeans. I feel like I've gained a ton of weight but I haven't lol. Irrational thoughts


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter~Hope all is still going well for you! Any preggo complaints yet? lol 1 pound so far for 8 weeks is awesome btw!


----------



## fluterby429

Just nauseous most of the time and still tired. Some days are better than others. Haven't puked so that's a plus!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mammaspath said:


> Brandy on your 6w1day ultrasound did you get to hear a heartbeat? My ivf might not be looking so well. Baby is measuring behind and 6w0d didn't hear a hb. :( but I'm increasingly getting sick. Just wondering if it's still gna work. I have another ultrasound tomorrow.

I think I did but it was super faint. I could be wrong because I had 3 all before 7w1d. I know they saw it at the 7w1d appt 



Good job Cupcake! 

Fluter Omg already 8w!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok ladies, its way to quiet in here...so I thought I would start a discussion.

So my doctor says i'm good, although I can only go by what I know. I'm taking a prenatal with DHEA, vitex, maca and evening Primrose oil.
My OH definitly has sperm issues, so he is on a vitamin regimen the doctor suggested which is Vitamin C, Zinc, and CoQ10. We also added Fertilaid and Maca Root.

How do you ladies feel about natural herbs?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Also wanted to share this page.... They also offer IVF funding assistance.

https://www.tubalreversalangels.com/


----------



## momsbaby

Jena I took maca and got pregnant. Don't know if it helped but I did get pregger lol. The pregnancy ended though, had nothing to do with maca. I took it for a month and found out I was pregnant. I've started taking it again but I'm not trying. Me and OH says if it happens it happens. Hope maca works for both of you


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm hoping for change with OH, but if anything gets my body better prepared for a LO....I'm all about it. I research alt before I use anything.

Good Luck and baby dust


----------



## cupcakestoy

We did a ton of supplements, no natural bfps....so being lazy & tired of TTC we decided to take a break from all of them for a while. I have read to start it takes 3 months tovsee a difference so we will start out regimen again around july before ivf... .


----------



## Jenafyr4

Me and OH decided we will try the natural approach till February, then if no BFP move to iui depending on how his SA #'s are looking. IUI at my local clinic is only $345, but the initial consultation is $370. Of course meds will cost more if I do a medicated cycle, but insurance pays for that. My ins doesnt cover anything infertility. My GYN coded my HSG so it was covered both times.


----------



## fluterby429

Jena lots of ladies and their OH's have had great success with supplements. They do take some time to get the full effect in your system. 

Bump pic 8+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cupcakestoy

We don't have fertility coverage either but my Dr. Coded well enough to get hsg covered. :) It will pay for clomid & femara, as well as progesterone, but did not cover injectibles :( 

Flutter...is that a bump already???


----------



## fluterby429

Yes it is. It's outta control! I'm going to be a heifer!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LMBO! MAYBE there IS 2 hiding in there! I think its cute :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Maybe 3 hiding? Lol. Very cute bump!

I miss mine :( Can't believe Asher will be 2 months old on Monday


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I went to the dr today. The ob/gyn said she believes that I was in fact pregnant, and that I have a blood cyst. My CA-125 was down to normal, my AF was horrible this time, and my HPTs are now negative. 

TMI AF info:

Spoiler
TMI: AF was: Night before AF, major cramps on right side felt like cyst pains. CD1-2 medium flow horrible cramping CD3: had a HUGE clot that was at least 3-4 inches wide. After the clot passed the cramping weakened, but I started heavy bleeding and had tons of clots. CD 4-5 still heavy bleeding and tons of clots; CD6: heavy bleeding some clots; CD7-8 medium flow some clots; CD9 medium flow; Cd10-11 spotting Cds 12-14 nothing; Cds 15-18 spotting.

The u/s tech left early, she was sick so no u/s today. My CA-125 went from 56.9 to 32 and less than 34 is normal. I did an HPT this morning and it was negative. She compared all of my medical history from my BFP to now, and said she believes that I was pregnant and that it was not viable. She said that I probably have a hemmorhagic cyst that could have started out as the corpus lutem cyst, but turned into a blood filled cyst. She said the pain could have been the cyst bursting. She said there is no need to rush an u/s due to my low CA-125 test, so we scheduled it for Oct. 30. She also believes that I might have slight endo, but I don't get why she woudl say that when she hasn't done any tests to confirm that.


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan I hate this for you but I'm glad you are getting answers and that it's not cancer. I'm hoping your body is on the mend now


----------



## Jenafyr4

So cute fluter...


----------



## stickybean4

Hi ladies. sorry but I just have to rant to somebody.My niece broke up with her boyfriend and came to stay with me. well she just found she is pregnant and doesnt want to be. All she does is complain and whine. Why cant I just have a mc like you. I honestly could of slapped her. Now to top it all off I go on facebook and my other niece is pregnent. she just had a baby in april and she gave it away. so frustrated..


----------



## Jenafyr4

I understand your frustration sticky... My neice just ad a little boy and got pregnant again to try to keep her man. She talks so much garbage because when my dad passed we had issues. Although I try to ignore her. It still bothers me.

AFM... CD11, curious to see when I will ovulate this month. My OH sister found out we were ttc...its not like we were keeping it a secret, but with my TR and his SA issues I didnt want the unneeded stress. She has some issues...(I only know because I over heard her talking to her mom) I want to talk with her, but she acts as though shes not TTC. She acts mad that we are both TTC at the same time :shrug: 

This weekend was very stressful for me and its almost a blessing to be back at work :haha: Hope you ladies are all good...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry girls :( must be a day.... I have a 44 y/o patient living in filth with tons of roaches, dogs cats. Married to a 25ish guy, on disability.. & yes she just found out she's knocked up????? Shoot me now!!! Ugh


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, hope you're doing well with your lo:hugs:

Mammaspath, have you been to the dr. again ...checking for a heartbeat?:hugs:

I agree with you girls!!!! SOOO hard to watch girls/women of all ages...whose lives are a mess....end up pregnant! :nope: makes NO sense at all:cry:

On a happier note...I'm loving the beautiful Fall weather...changing colors and cooler temps:flower: hope everyone is hanging in there! It's been quiet here:(


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry ladies. I feel your pain. I've been there. My cousin who is a male, is homeless. He deserted his wife and two kids years ago and currently has two other girls pregnant. It really pissed me off. It's disgusting and unfair who get to have more kids and who doesn't. 

Faith I'm having in there. Still just tired and nauseous. No puking so I can't complain too much. I love fall as well! It's Halloween time and that is my fav holiday. I decorate my yard like a crazy person lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Faith- I'm enjoying the season as well! Pumpkin everything lol Fall colors & smells.....Ahhhhh :) I do dread winter tho :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm trying to ignore winter coming..and this tickle in my throat.

My 3 year old is quite observant though.

"Mommy, the trees are really sad"
"Why's that?"
"Winter's coming and their leaves are running away"


----------



## fluterby429

Cute Brandi


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies this weekend was bad for me. One of my good friends lost his dad so in respect I attended the funeral. I really hate funerals. On the good note my girls brought in their progress reports. My 11yr old has all A's and B's and my 6yr old has all A's. I'm one happy proud momma. Last year my oldest struggled so bad in school and I just knew she was going to fell but to my surprise she pasted. Hoping she keeps up the good work this year.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey chicks! Just checking in to say HEY HEY and I hope everyone is well!

Fluter, I can't wait to see your pretty belly grow big with that little one you've waited so long for.

I don't really focus much on babies anymore since me and the hubs decided our plan but I am hoping to maybe come back and write a tad more often in the coming months.
I am going to be doing a mini-ivf cycle around Nov or Dec if God is willing. We will have the money by then. Also, I just found out yesterday that my hubby's job will give us 10,000$ for adoption so we are going to be starting a home-study soon but we will not be adopting internationally (so we won't need the 10 grand since state adoptions are mainly free), we will be adopting from a state facility, probably an older child and one with one or two small disabilities since we will be financially secure and my hubby has the insurance to make a child's life so much better. Either way, we will be having us a baby within the next year, even if it's a bigger baby that a newborn. We are going to be looking at children up to 12 years old. I AM SO EXCITED! We are finally going to be financially secure and we get to give back some of our blessings and I am so glad! I am going to be calling about starting the process today since we just made a firm decision this morning. Even if my ivf doesn't work I will still get to bless my life with more children through adoption. We will try again for a 'body' baby after we finish the adoption process, but will only try one cycle this year, then skip a year, and then try once more. After that we might try an international adoption but I probably will keep it in the U.S. for personal reasons.
I will be going with New Hope Fertility Center for my mini ivf for the time being.
Also my hubby's ex has found herself a new man after 4 years and I am just so glad to leave bitterness and anger behind me and wish the best for everyone. 
Babies are a great joy but there is great joy just in living and the journey to have more kids made it a horrible experience for me and made my life one big trial. I used to say there was no way that I could not focus on kids, on having more children, but with being able to adopt I know that I will be content and deeply so with any child's joy filling my daily life. I don't have to have a newborn. I don't have to be pregnant. I can raise anyone's child as my own cause my love does not reside in my own blood, it resides in any heart that lays close to mine. I GET TO ADOPT! YAYAY YAYA YAY! We are going to be parents to a big baby! I have never been so excited! It takes about a year to complete the full process so I gotta get started. I get to spend the next little bit dreaming of the heart that gets to join our house. I can't wait to see what God has in store for us and for our 'baby' to be!

Oh....and I hope everyone is well! I will check back in a few weeks. I am gonna start buying some vitamins to ready myself for the ivf and give myself a better shot but what will be will be. I am gonna build our family regardless!

WOOT WOOT!
Also, I did read everyone's post but I am being selfish in my excitement. Please know that I am thinking of you all today.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Angie!!! Congrats on your adoption! Happy to hear its all coming together for you :)

Ladies, prayers for dh please! Had to go to er today. Bad gallbladder & stones. We see the surgeon in the morning & will have it dine in next few days, maybe even tomorrow.. .


----------



## fluterby429

Moms sorry to hear about your friend's loss. 

Angie, thank you. I'm excited about your journey and where it will take you. Def keep us posted. 

Cupcake - I'm sorry dh is having those issues. I had those same issues and it sucked. Luckily the surgery should be a breeze and he will feel so much better after


----------



## BrandiCanucks

At this moment, one year ago today, I was arriving at the hospital with my iPod and Harry Potter, impatiently staying awake all night waiting for my reversal.


----------



## LLawson

Hello ladies! Its been awhile since Ive been on. The weather has been perfect here so Ive been busy doing outside stuff and just enjoying the weather.
Fluter, Love the baby bump!
Cupcake Ill be praying for your hubby!
AFM, Im on cycle day 8. AF came a few days late. I had a shocker this time. I have to send my chart in every month, the day I start to my RE. As soon as I did this time, the RE called right away asking if I had checked to see if I was pregnant? I said no, Im on my period? He had me check anyway, of course it was negative but he said my temp was up for 16 days straight and that usually only happens when you are pregnant? Im new to the actual chart part. I never knew there was an actual chart until he explained how to get to it. I was just using the calendar part. Anyway, he said this was the first cycle that the chart actually looked beautiful and right where its supposed to be... So he wants to keep me on the Clomid and Metformin. We discussed my issues with me being on it so long and he said with my age this is what was needed and because of my cervix issues he wants as many IUIs done as possible because he truely believes in his heart its going to happen. My problem is my LH positive days keep falling on the weekend or holidays. He did tell me he could send the nurse in on Saturdays if needed.of course its 100.00 for her time but all the IuIs are free. I followed up with my concerns with my gyno and she agreed. She said with my age, there isnt much time left and if this cycle looked this good on that combo, she wouldnt change a thing. She said theres many cases where they have went longer on the regimens just based on a persons need and what they think is best! &#55357;&#56852; Im really just so tired of it all! My husband and I have been talking about adoption too but here, for a baby you are looking at a minimum of 15,000 and thats just not doable for us right now.
Have a god day ladies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am thinking of everyone even though I dont post much I read through as I can.

Fluter- everytime I check in im shocked it seems like your a week or so farther along. Times flying for me I am sure its a snails pace for you.

Angi- Great news :) So happy for you that things are moving along nicely and you have a plan

Cupcake- I so agree I cringe at those types of stories

Brandi- Your daughter is hysterical

faith- I dread winter.. I cant stand it. I am ok for the first part of fall because I get to drag out my boots and leggings ROFL.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- I read about the temps in Taking Charge of Your Fertility. In it shows how temp elevation longer than 18 days can indicate a bfp. Its a good book on charting as well. I have to say, I worry about your Dr.s. If you do need a med to O, then why not let you try femara. & I'm sorry but not being open on the weekends for iui is b.s. but its up to you. Hopefully you'll catch the golden egg soon! Is ivf an option for you guys? I know we were dead set against it, until we had the m/c....I guess the loss made us want it more.....hugs dear!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake! We would Love to try IVF again but coming up with that much money right now is impossible for us.
I had one back in about 2005-06 cant remember now but I went through all the injections and right before the retrieval part she cancelled saying I had way too many follicles which they later said was just cysts on my ovaries and we could have went ahead with it... So thats a bummer losing that much money in one hit and nothing to show for it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh wow! That would be awful! I ubdestand, ended up getting into the baby fund to cover the rest of dh deductible today. . .ugh! Looks like it will be November before we will be back on track to save again since he will be outta work for 3 weeks & god knows when he will get a short term disability payment....2 steps forward, 5 steps back.....the story of my life :/


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake did he have more than just gallbladder surgery? I hate that you had to get into your baby fund :-/ I know that dance you're doing and it's crap!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! CUpcake, I am so sorry about DH. Prayers for a quick recovery of him and you baby fund. :hugs:

AFM, AF is 4 days late, but cramps here and there. I found a test last night while looking for my thermometer. I said I was going to test last night, but didn't. I chickened out. My temp was 97.8 which is high for me, my regular temp is usually 97.0-97.4 preO and postO 97.6-98.1, and my a/c was on 64 blowing directly on me, no cover, and mouth half way open, so I think it would have been higher had all that not have been involved. LOL. I am going to wait until Saturday to test, it is only 2 more days. It makes it easier waiting because I know a + HPT doesn't necessarily mean I am pregnant, it could be the "tumor." I will need doubling betas to confirm a pregnancy and an u/s.

I am posting in here in hopes that AF is coming it will kickstart it. LOL I usually post in this group, and she shows. LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- He is scheduled for gallbladder removal Tuesday. With his job, if he can't tug & lift he can't work ugh!
Galvan-fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake I definetely know what you mean, everytime we get ahead somethings happens. My husbands been having shoulder problems and I fear he will end up needing surgery. He wont stay off of the concrete garage floor and working on cars.....
Good Luck with your hubbys surgery. From what I hear they are a pretty quick recovery but make sure hes not stubborn like mine and tries to do something and injures himself. He had carpal tunnel surgery a few yrs ago and couldnt stand not working so he was back to work in a week in a sling! Hes stubborn!


----------



## cj72

Hey girls! Cd10 and waiting for O...Geritol this month after a 2 month hiatus. Thinking of you guys Cupcake. So Happy for you Fluter :) Praying for a bunch of bfps this month!


----------



## stmom26

Oh Flutter cute baby bump!
FX'd for you Stephine!
I've been dieting since the 6th and I've lost 11 pounds :-D I feel Great about it....
I'm not sure what CD I am and we really aren't trying...


----------



## MUMOF5

Deleted


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN yesterday, and slight spotting today at CD30


----------



## fluterby429

Checking in on you ladies. 

Cj- geritol is YUCK!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mumof5-Sorry to hear about dh's results. I kick myself for not MAKING dh follow thru with testing before TR. Could have saved a bunch of money & already been in IVF by now....Oh well, live & learn! Hope the supplements do the trick for him!

Good luck CJ!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls. Feeling :cry: today.....It's my "due date" *sigh....I know I whine alot, & I'm sorry for that, but I have dreaded this day for months. I am not a screaming, crying "hot mess," but church was hard today......Hoping it gets easier in time. I know nothing will replace the LO we lost, but guess I just got to get past it & work toward our goal. Now if dh felt better & we could get past his stupid gall bladder, maybe things would progress. lol How am I dealing with my feelings today, you ask? Lots of prayer & preparing a big supper today complete with homemade apple pie....I'm sure I'll regret it tomorrow, but today I am wallowing in self pity :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's so hard Cupcake I was due Nov 18th of 2013 with my natural pg post tr. I was dreading that day even while I was pg with the twins. It was rough mine was made worse with a doctor's appointment that gave me news that my twins were in danger of being born early due to a shortened and funneling cervix. I hate Nov 18 th now. I'm even dreading it this year.


----------



## LLawson

Thinking about you Cupcake!&#10084;


----------



## momsbaby

Hello girls I'm like cupcake a crying mess today. Every time we take 2 steps forward we end up taking 5 steps back. I'm to the point of throwing up my hands up and say I'm done. Every time we make plans they always fall apart. Tired of planning, hoping, and dreaming. Ready to give up


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry moms! Hope your situation improves soon:)


----------



## fluterby429

I had quite a scare tonight. After dh and I had sex I realized I was bleeding a lot! We went to the ER, blood work good and cervix was closed. Baby was fine too. Measuring 10w4d with a HR of 158. Dh will probably not touch me again the entire pregnancy. He was terrified


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh gosh Flutter! Glad your LO is ok! My dh wouldn't touch me again either if that happened! lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter we were so scared the whole pg that we didn't dtd the entire time! Sucks but the alternative was scary


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter, so scary, glad all is ok.

Cupcake, prayers for you in this time. I know its gotta be hard...

AFM... 3DPO.. me and oh had a heart to heart on this TTC roller coaster. I had a bit of a breakdown, I guess cuz although I really only started TTC I wonder if I can even get preggers. OH is so supportive with me. I'm 37 now and healthy, but scared my window is closing. Normally I'm the positive one, I just want to get him right so I know I have a real chance.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, that would had scared me too death too!
Cupcake, Im still taking the Metformin. This is probably TMI but I wanted to ask your thoughts on it. Im doing much better as far as the unexpected sudden need to run to the bathroom. The pharmacist told me to take them all at once at bedtime and its got better but if I dont sleep long, I get up a little nauseated at first but the bowel movements tend to be more in the morning and not all during the night keeping me up. Somedays I can go with maybe one BM and other days its all day but Im able to hold it now if Im out. My question is: my Bms are still almost always diarrhea, not much solid at all (sorry for the tmi but I dont know any other way to explain it). Besides a hemorrhoid here and there I really have no other complaints. I will continue taking it but with no regular BMs is that going to hurt me in any way? I finally stopped losing weight a few weeks ago at 142 but I havent got any exercise in the whole time Ive been on this. Im hoping I will lose more once I get to some exercise. Its definetely made my chart look much better. If I can figure out how to copy that, I will post some of my charts.


----------



## cupcakestoy

The diarrhea may slack off the longer you take it. Chronic diarrhea can cause electrolyte imbalance / dehydration, but as long as your eating good & staying hydrated you should be ok.


----------



## LLawson

Im definetely staying hydrated now at the beginning I wasnt!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good LL! Hang in there :)
Jen-Hugs to you! We all have had breakdowns, my last was Saturday night LoL


----------



## Jenafyr4

TMI alert.... anyone else experienced this? My doctor tells me I have a high Ph...therefore its the reason I suffer from recurrent BV and yeast infection... Ive tried everything. NOW I'm also having UTIs... My doctor said with TTC it can be an issue because sperm staying in the vagina and not peeing right after sex...Its soooooo frustrating. I take a natural probiotic my doctor recommended, any advice ladies


----------



## cupcakestoy

Some use baking soda douches, yes I know douching is a no-no LoL adjust your diet to more alkaline foods


----------



## fluterby429

Take the probiotic for sure and try using ph balancing feminine washes. While TTC I would HIGHLY recommend using Preseed and soft cups to keep a good swimming environment and to keep the sperm close to the cervix so you can pee and not lose many swimmers.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies... I do use preseed. Ive done peroxide washes, and drank Baking soda (was pooping straight water but the UTI disappeared) I think Ive tried EVERYTHING (washes, douches, prescriptions, gels)... even this new Luvena lube for my non ttc times. Small price i guess to et my rainbow..


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr, I went through many different cleansers cause I was having some major issues too. The doc asked me to try Dove fragrance free sensitive bar soap. Ever since starting it, I have had none of those issues anymore. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You Llawson... I will try ANYTHING lol. Definitely gonna try because I do use fragrant body washes...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jen I hope something works for you soon that's got to be horribly uncomfortable


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes it is...I have an appointment with my GYN on Thursday. IDK if it will cause issues with TTC, but I want to be sure. I dont need any more road blocks


----------



## Mommabrown

Tomorrow marks the end of TTC or ntnp for us for a couple of years. I get my Nexplanon implant inserted in the morning and I'm kinda sad and worried but when we are ready for another baby we'll have it removed. Why do I feel like its a bad decision just like my TL?


----------



## momsbaby

Well me and dh have talked. We are going to mexico for ivf and hoping to be able to do it next summer. I'm excited and very nervous. Mostly nervous of going into mexico, may have to do it by myself. ..yikes


----------



## Jenafyr4

I went to Mexico for my TR...ALONE...


----------



## fluterby429

Jena and I went to the same place for our TR's in Mexico. My IVF in MX was obviously successful! It's not terrifying like people make it out to be


----------



## jonnanne3

Fluter, 
I just wanted to share with you my experience. We had 5 losses before getting pregnant with Addisyn. So when we did become pregnant, we did not want to dtd! We were so scared we were going to lose her! So, we refrained...... until 11 weeks! We had a moment of weakness and we did at 3am! Well, my hubby was getting ready to go fishing right after. Well wouldn't you know it? Bleeding! A lot of it too! Scared me to death! It was the wee hours of the morning on Saturday morning! He took me to the ER and I think I got someone right out of school! No bedside manner, no compassion. If you are miscarrying now, there isn't anything we can do. OH MY GOSH! Finally she tried to scan me. They didn't have the vaginal one, so they did the abdominal one and she was like, well I can't see a heartbeat, but it's moving?! Call your docotr Monday if you haven't lost it. I was blown away! 
Called my doctor Monday and was getting scanned by 1030! Baby was 100% ok! I had a cervical polyp! They are common in pregnancy and that was causing my bleeding! I had one other bleed at 21 weeks and that was it! You may want to ask your doctor about that when you go in Thursday. They are harmless and they usually go away after delivery. 
:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I live where Jenafyr and Flutter came for TR and IVF. They are only about a 45 minute drive distance between them. It is no where near as bad as the news in the US makes it out to be. OH has worked out of town many times and I have been here alone with the kids for weeks at a time. You just don't need to be out on the roads alone late at night here. Which usually that is the same with any major city.


----------



## fluterby429

jonnanne3 said:


> Fluter,
> I just wanted to share with you my experience. We had 5 losses before getting pregnant with Addisyn. So when we did become pregnant, we did not want to dtd! We were so scared we were going to lose her! So, we refrained...... until 11 weeks! We had a moment of weakness and we did at 3am! Well, my hubby was getting ready to go fishing right after. Well wouldn't you know it? Bleeding! A lot of it too! Scared me to death! It was the wee hours of the morning on Saturday morning! He took me to the ER and I think I got someone right out of school! No bedside manner, no compassion. If you are miscarrying now, there isn't anything we can do. OH MY GOSH! Finally she tried to scan me. They didn't have the vaginal one, so they did the abdominal one and she was like, well I can't see a heartbeat, but it's moving?! Call your docotr Monday if you haven't lost it. I was blown away!
> Called my doctor Monday and was getting scanned by 1030! Baby was 100% ok! I had a cervical polyp! They are common in pregnancy and that was causing my bleeding! I had one other bleed at 21 weeks and that was it! You may want to ask your doctor about that when you go in Thursday. They are harmless and they usually go away after delivery.
> :hugs:


Thank you for that info. I do have a fibroid that they saw on my 7 week scan. This ER visit I went to the next town away, because of the previous experience at our local hospital ER at 5 weeks. Lucky for me they were super nice and made me feel OK about the situation. The doctor assured me that nothing scary was happening to go home and rest and be on vaginal rest until I saw my regular OB. My OB called me yesterday and said he looked over everything and says all seems fine with baby and he will see me for my regular appointment on Monday. This is our 4th time doing it since before ER. We didn't do anything until I reached almost 7 weeks out of fear.

MommaB - if you feel uneasy about it I wouldn't do it. Maybe talk to your doctor a little more or do some research on your own until your mind is at peace with your decision


----------



## momsbaby

Guess I'm more nervous about having to do the process alone. Dh and his sons mom is going to court to have all back child support dropped and current child support dropped. He'll be 18 next year. It was my step sons mom's idea to drop all the child support, which is ok with me. So maybe by next year he can come with me


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan... how are you doing? Any news on your TTC journey?


----------



## cupcakestoy

MommaB-Im sad for you...implants may have changed over the years but I do know I had a friend who had 1 for years & it caused her repeat m/c's when she did ttc . something about her lining staying to thin? Can't remember the details & she did go on to have a the a few years later. Not trying to scare you, but if you are worried....don't go thru with it!

Moms-Goodluck with ivf! Apparently flutter is an inspiration :) I'm just to big of a chicken to go out of the country for it, of course since we get the huge discount its not much cost difference for us to head across the border....

Well after 9 LONG hours at the hospital, dh is gall bladder free, home & doing good! Now to get back on the weight loss train! Actually happy I have almost a year to get it off, less pressure & stress LoL just as long as I can find my will power soon, we should be good to go!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake glad your dh is home resting. He'll feel better without that thing.


----------



## fluterby429

Here's a face pic from today's u/s. Baby wanted to keep hands by face, suck thumb and keep legs crossed. Baby did kick around a few times. We got to watch it on a projector screen for about 30 min
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcakestoy

How precious! Looks like your LO is growing well!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter are you having to he harmony or maternit - t testing? I had it at 11w via a blood test and got the gender


----------



## fluterby429

I want it and I go for blood work on Monday but idk if they are doing it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, can't believe you're already 10 weeks!!! How wonderful and reassuring to see your lo loving life there inside his/her cozy home:hugs:

Cupcake, hope your hubby recovers quickly:winkwink:

Angie, I'm sooo excited to hear about your adoption journey!!! Please keep us posted:) We would LOVE to adopt as well! A "big" baby is fine with us too..lol! 

Brandy, how are you recovering?:hugs: Still sore?:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi faith! I was doing good actually thought I was back to 100% but the girls got sick and I think I over did it some.. I have a doctor appt today to get checked because my stomach muscles hurt so bad I haven't slept a wink yet and it's almost 4am..dreading it because he will tell me not to pick them up which means I will have to call someone to come take care of them. The hate sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy ouch! Better to be safe than sorry. I know it'll suck to have someone else fill in a little for you. I'm excited to see your results. I need so much belly skin repair. Maybe someday!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Fluter, so sweet... I cant wait :)

Brandy, take it easy and I pray for a speedy recovery of your recovery...lol

AFM 7dpo, no symptoms... DR said yesterday I dont have a UTI I have Interstitial Cystitis and everything Ive been doing to treat a UTI was making it worse, no meds for it, just a slight change in diet and switch to fragrance free soap. As for the BV... he wants to try a new "gel" when it reoccurs... I just LOVE being a woman some days...:haha: Me and OH are having pictures done this weekend and also looking forwrd to a little bit cooler weather :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Jena glad you found out what was really going on. I'm sure you'll get it all under control soon! 

I emailed my doctor yesterday about adding the Harmony or MaterniT-21 test and he said not a problem to add it at all. So I was all YAY I'm going to know soon what the baby gender is but then a friend sent me a video of a couple that were picking out a casket for their unborn child that had Trisomy 18. I stupidly watched the entire video of this precious baby's life and death. I became so hysterical. Now I'm terrified


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jen Wow glad you got it figured out. We get the weirdest most uncomfortable things down there outta the blue.. I hate being a female atleast once a month hah. 

That's awesome news Fluter! Please do not get worried. If anything you'll know without doubt that your baby is fine and you will know much earlier than most women! On the flip side if heaven forbid something were wrong you would have time to have a plan in place. We knew if it came back with downs or heart defect etc it would give us time to have the right plans in place such as newborn heart surgery or educate us on caring for a special needs child. It would of never swayed our decision though.


----------



## fluterby429

There is nothing that will change my decision to give birth, so that's a good way to look at it.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Flutter, you will be OK. I saw that video too. It was so sad. I believe trisomy 13 & 18 are rare. I am sure your baby is perfect!


----------



## ~Brandy~

When I did the test I had a 1 in 250 chance of downs... After the test it was 1 in 100,000 that one test put me at ease.. Otherwise those last 30w would have been a lifetime.

I'm sure everything is totally fine Fluter. They told me the test would take 10 business days but they called me in 5. I wish you speedy results!


----------



## cupcakestoy

:hi: Gals! Sorry I have been MIA, but dh turned into :devil: after surgery :dohh: He did ok the 1st day, but day 2 & 3 post op was rough! I finally had had enough & blew up yesterday & just told him basically to suck it up, it was a gall bladder not open heart!:growlmad: So then after I left him to fend for his self while I worked, I came home to my sweet dh again. ;) He went to get ammo supplies today ALL by himself! YAY! It was comical getting him ready tho, as he is still swollen & can't wear his jeans yet. So I sent him off in a pair of warm up pants, that I got from ds & a hoody! Too funny since he NEVER wears anything BUT jeans. I'm starting a cheesecake & not enjoying it being 59 degrees here today, All is well for now! Hoping everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## momsbaby

Ok ladies I need your opinions. I just got off my cycle Oct 1st. Last night I was hurting so bad on my right side I was curled up in a ball. A few minutes ago I went to the bathroom and there was blood in my panties and on the toilet paper. I have no clue what's going on. Don't know if my hormones are still messed up due to the tubal or what. What do you all think


----------



## fluterby429

Could you have had a cyst that ruptured? I know when they ruptured on me it hurt really bad and I bled a little one time after too


----------



## cupcakestoy

I agree with Flutter could be a cyst rupture, but I also know some cycles I think I'm done with af then will bleed again the next day....Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I'm glad your hubs is on the mend physically and mentally! 

Today is my first real OB appointment and I'm supposed to get blood work. I hope I get the test that tells gender too. I've seen a few ladies not get the gender. I'm going to ask the lab tech to make sure it has the +Y on there. I know the wait to know all is well be looong. 

I'm 11 weeks officially today but baby is measuring 4 days ahead (lil fatty). I'll feel a little more relaxed once I make it to next week. I'm almost out if my first trimester. It's hard to believe how fast it's gone by when I stop and think about it.


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter I hope you get know the gender sooner than later. 

The bleeding has stopped, maybe it was a cyst. I haven't had one since I was 19 so really don't remember what to except. Still pretty tender on the right side.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies. 
Excited about your gender check, Fluter! I can't believe you are almost out of your first trimester. Do you have a personal gender preference? I mean I know everyone wants a healthy baby, but you prefer one sex over the other?
Glad your hubby is doing better, Cupcake!
Jen, I was told that taking too many baths could also hurt your balance. I also go potty every time I have sex unless I know for sure it is my fertile week. Hope you figure out a good balance for you. It took me awhile too.
Faith, I am excited about trying to adopt. It takes 1500 to do a home study, (a good one that works with any kind of adoption) so I am waiting until I do my IVF in November, maybe December, since my hubby's work days are 'close' to being incompatible with my supposed to be cycle dates for that month. I found a clinic that is closer to me (in New York) and charges 3900 for mini IVF and will transfer up to 3 embryos. They also accept any tests you have already had up to a year out in date. Anyway, I am so excited about being able to adopt. After all the research I have done, it seems to be a detailed process and I will be glad to get the formalities over with since you can wait for a good while for a kid to be matched with you. I still plan on getting an older kid even when me and the hubby have ivf. It honestly just feels like the perfect idea since neither of us care if a child is of our blood. We would love a kid anyway. My hubby's son is Autistic so I am not sure how that rolls over into future children's chances of being Autistic, but we will be willing and proud to love any child. I would even take one with pretty deep medical issues. I am just excited about it. 
I don't write much since I don't have my fertility anymore.. I kinda miss ttc and baby stuff.
Also Fluter, what meds did you take for your mini IVF cycle and what dosage? I know each place does it differently, but I hate being surprised and since our insurance doesn't come into effect until December, we will have to buy the meds. 
I am waiting for my initial phone consult today. 
Praying for everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Angie! Nov/Dec will be here before you know it! If we could chose a gender we would pick a girl but it doesn't matter honestly. As far as my IVF, I did BCP for 20 days, three Gonal-F pens, a couple to maybe 3 boxes of Cetrotide (it's like menapor) and then two 5,000 u of Pregnyl (trigger shot). I think that's all.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Angie! Glad to hear from you! Hope everything goes smoothly with the adoption process, as well as your IVF! Is it a lengthy process to adopt thru the state vs. private agency? Just curious about your timeline :)


----------



## fluterby429

Harmony test complete. Will have results in about a week or so


----------



## AngienDaniel

It is a long process no matter what kind of adoption. If you adopt internationally you are looking at around 45,000$. To adopt from the state can run anywhere up to I think.... don't quote me cause each state might be different but about 2500$ You will get a 'special needs' child from pretty much either way you decide though since even if the child has not been born yet and the mother is pregnant, they are born addicted to drugs usually... It takes at the longest, 24 months to adopt internationally. It can take years and years to adopt with the state since you mostly have to foster the child until it becomes legally free to adopt which is sometimes never. You have to be strong to adopt from the state particularly cause sometimes, most-times, the children get sent back to their families no matter how long they have been with you. It is emotional..

It sounds like you had a pretty good ivf, Fluter... I think I am only using Clomid and Gonal F...low doses for each too. I hope mine works.. I am nervous about it really. I am not sure if my hubby's insurance will cover any infertility costs or I would rather have big ivf, so we are just gonna do the mini since it is 3900 and big ivf starts at 6000 without meds.. He is on probation for his job though for the first 6 months so my cycle in November is tough since he will have to drive to Long Island once. It is gonna be tough for him to take off work. The process is actually stressful. The doctor told me yesterday I have to go to Long Island for an initial office visit since I have a history of blood clots. I am gonna schedule that visit for Oct 21st if I can just in case I might be able to work the November cycle. I would rather not do December since that is his son's birth month and I don't want to announce a pregnancy that happened in that month. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. I will be checking back in for your results!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie check out the compassionate care program. Google it. I applied for it and got my Gonal-f 75% and my trigger whence were doing IUI's. I wish I had known that's what I was going to use in MX bc I would've ordered from here and taken it with me and saved myself about $300 plus the trigger shot too. Clomid is very inexpensive.


----------



## fluterby429

I can't sleep. I ended up in the ER last night with a lot of bleeding and I passed a clot. Baby is good for now. The ultrasound lady snuck me a picture and let me watch the baby at the end. I was diagnosed with a Sub choronic hematoma. Basically I have a small hemorrhage next to the baby's sac. I'm on bed rest. I have to call the doctor first thing in the morning. I may be on bed rest until it clears up or I miscarry. I'm scared
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter~Lifting you & your little one up in prayer!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers for you Fluter....and all you ladies


AFM 12dpo, AF due tomorrow, no symptoms... Had a great weekend with OH and the kids...we are hopefully moving in together by Christmas :happydance: We had pics done together I will add the one preview pic I received when I can :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

:)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-06-15-19-00.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you FLutter!!!

Great pics, Jenafyr! 

AFM, I finally got a job!!!! I start back teaching English next week with another agency.


----------



## momsbaby

Praying for you and baby. Fluter.

I'm scared to death right now. Yesterday my and I and some friends went out for lunch. I ordered fried pickles and an omlet. My hubby says are you pregnant lol. I said no cause we're not trying and I've had a period. Well me more I got to thinking about the more I got scared. So I bought a test and tested this morning. I got a BFP. I starting crying asking how, I've not missed a period and I wasn't trying. So I call my dr today. I got friday for a draw and see him Tuesday the 14th. I'm scared, I'm confused and really don't know what to think.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats to Momsbaby on the BFP

WOOHOO Galvan on the job. I know you've been searching for awhile


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats momsbaby. Iwill be praying for your sticky bean...

YAY Stephanie... so happy for you...

Angie...yes things are frustrating at times, but all part of life I guess.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Momsbaby!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!

Thanks FLutter and Jenafyr! Yes, I have been job hunting for 6 lonnng months!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. Good luck moms!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, I'm PRAYING for you and your precious little one:nope: I can only imagine how scared you must be right now:hugs: Hopefully this will clear up and everything will continue as an uneventful pg:flower:

Galvan, congrats on the job:thumbup:

Momsbaby, looking forward to hearing an update on your draws:thumbup: Hope all is well with the pg:hugs:

Jen, you and OH make such a cute couple:flower:


----------



## momsbaby

I'm so scared and a nervous wreck. I had a tubal pregnancy July 24th that ended in me having my left tube removed. Dr said I was at a much higher chance of having another. I believe in miracles!!! I keep asking myself how did this happen lol. I had a normal 5 day period in Aug, but my period in Sept was very odd. Then Saturday I bleed for maybe 10 mins then had brown like discharge. I'm so darn confused. I have no clue how far along I am, I want to be happy but to scared to be happy.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I want to give you great news. I also had a subchronic hematoma it can bleed that once or even on and off the entire pregnancy. I had mine spotted at the 12 week scan and then started bleeding heavily at 14 weeks. I bleed through out my whole pregnancy and I had a very healthy 6lb 14 oz boy. I am praying for you and sending good vibes your way. 

Jen beautiful picture hun! 
Congrats moms!!!! 

AFM, didn't do the nexplanon and even jumped back o on the TTC wagon. Told our family and they were mad! Said 4 kids are enough and I was stretching myself thin. Ugh.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good for you Mommabrown...

AFM.... as of 3pm CD1... onward and upward


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby just get in to see your doctor ASAP. FX'd all is well and this is your sticky. 

MommaB - woohoo for TTC! Thank you so much for your story. I have others sharing with me their stories and it's helping. The bleeding has almost stopped. I'm just staying in bed most of the day until I have to go back to school on Tues. Keeping hydrated and eating some bananas bc I have low potassium. I'm staying positive that my baby is going to be ok. My hemorrhage is 3 1/2cm and they said that was small

Jena love your pic!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

GalvanBaby said:


> Praying for you FLutter!!!
> 
> Great pics, Jenafyr!
> 
> AFM, I finally got a job!!!! I start back teaching English next week with another agency.

I missed this! Congrats on the job! I didn't realize you were a teacher lol thought you were in law...But happy for you!



momsbaby said:


> I'm so scared and a nervous wreck. I had a tubal pregnancy July 24th that ended in me having my left tube removed. Dr said I was at a much higher chance of having another. I believe in miracles!!! I keep asking myself how did this happen lol. I had a normal 5 day period in Aug, but my period in Sept was very odd. Then Saturday I bleed for maybe 10 mins then had brown like discharge. I'm so darn confused. I have no clue how far along I am, I want to be happy but to scared to be happy.

I could be wrong, but I thought you were only at risk of repeat ectopic in the same tube, since its gone I don't think your at higher risk in other tube, unless related to TR. I hope you get a pleasant surprise & see a HB at your appt. Sounds like your last AF could have been implantation to me!!!



Mommabrown said:


> Fluter I want to give you great news. I also had a subchronic hematoma it can bleed that once or even on and off the entire pregnancy. I had mine spotted at the 12 week scan and then started bleeding heavily at 14 weeks. I bleed through out my whole pregnancy and I had a very healthy 6lb 14 oz boy. I am praying for you and sending good vibes your way.
> 
> Jen beautiful picture hun!
> Congrats moms!!!!
> 
> AFM, didn't do the nexplanon and even jumped back o on the TTC wagon. Told our family and they were mad! Said 4 kids are enough and I was stretching myself thin. Ugh.

Good for you!!! Glad your doing what is good for your immediate family! forget the "nay sayers" :)



Jenafyr4 said:


> Good for you Mommabrown...
> 
> AFM.... as of 3pm CD1... onward and upward

:( Just wanted to say I love your pic! Cute couple right there!!!



fluterby429 said:


> Momsbaby just get in to see your doctor ASAP. FX'd all is well and this is your sticky.
> 
> MommaB - woohoo for TTC! Thank you so much for your story. I have others sharing with me their stories and it's helping. The bleeding has almost stopped. I'm just staying in bed most of the day until I have to go back to school on Tues. Keeping hydrated and eating some bananas bc I have low potassium. I'm staying positive that my baby is going to be ok. My hemorrhage is 3 1/2cm and they said that was small
> 
> Jena love your pic!!!

Glad the bleeding is slowing down! Take it easy momma!


----------



## momsbaby

Cupcake that's what I'm thinking to, it was implantation bleeding. If that's what it is then I should be 6 weeks. I see my dr Tuesday


----------



## cupcakestoy

Your more patient than I would be lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

CUpcake, thanks! I have been an ESOL teacher for many years. I am studying law and have a degree, but can't find any paralegal jobs here. I will continue to look for one, but am happy to be teaching at least right now. LOL


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> Momsbaby just get in to see your doctor ASAP. FX'd all is well and this is your sticky.
> 
> MommaB - woohoo for TTC! Thank you so much for your story. I have others sharing with me their stories and it's helping. The bleeding has almost stopped. I'm just staying in bed most of the day until I have to go back to school on Tues. Keeping hydrated and eating some bananas bc I have low potassium. I'm staying positive that my baby is going to be ok. My hemorrhage is 3 1/2cm and they said that was small
> 
> Jena love your pic!!!

Yeah lots of bed rest and no sex or nipple stimulation. I rememeber Allen buying a mini fridge for our room so I didn't have to walk to the kitchen. Lol I'm so glad your getting more positive from it. I know no matter what we worry but it does get better. For me it was after she started moving.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I actually did call that Compassionate Care program and she said I would probably qualify for 75% reduction. She said at least a 50%. I at least have a small drop in price. It also helps that I have had all the tests I need to have and they are good for a year. What is hurting me the most is knowing I have to spend about 500$ for a drive to New York. It is ugh really. I am thinking about checking out flights. I am nervous really.. for all you Ladies interested, there are trials available here.. 215-887-2010 and 215 662-2935... I did not qualify for the last trial number due to so many miscarriages, but I am still trying to reach the lady at the first trial number.. I called a hundred places today and Long Island is still the best place for price. Best place for full ivf too...
Fluter, I think your little one will be fine. I would listen to Mommabrown since she has been there..

Jen, love the picture!

MommaBrown, I think it is great that you are ttc again.

Momsbaby, I hope everything is ok with you and the pregnancy!

I have my first ivf appt for the 15th of October. I am pretty stoked. I am praying to hit my November cycle which will actually be at the start of the month around the 10th or so.. I am not as nervous really as I thought I would be; just mainly about the trouble my hubby will have to drive down one day and drive right back. I feel like it is a struggle to waste that 500/600 on the first trip to New York though. Guess it really could be worse.. I was told that New York has horrid traffic. Scared about that. Gonna probably go down late the night before so I at least don't have to hit the traffic twice. Gonna call the lady and ask her if I will have to find a local doctor to do my tests since I don't have one. I might have to wait until my December cycle.. At east I don't have to worry about having my tubes removed to do the ivf.. Hidden blessings.. Pray for us the next few months. It is gonna be stressful.

Fluter, I am waiting on that baby test.. I think you're gonna have a girl.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter don't sweat it! Those bleeds are super common I would say atleast half the girls on the ivf thread had them. I'm sure you'll be totally fine. Most of them clear up by 20 weeks. They will monitor you with ultrasound to make sure it's shrinking. But remember for it to shrink the blood must be expelled so you will have more spotting and or bleeds. It's nerve wrecking but common. 

Mom's Congrats on your little miracle! Maybe you're a ways in to your pg and you didn't even know of it. 

Galvan CONGRATS!


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr I have Interstitial Cystitis also. I havent followed any diets with it that I should. They did have me on an awesome medication called Elmiron. I quit taking it a few years ago because I was having back to back knee surgeries and its one of those meds that has to be stopped a few weeks before surgery. It takes a good month or longer to start feeling the effects from that med but it really made a huge difference in my symptoms. Ive been doing alot better with it since my TR not sure why but I have and no meds and diets. I do use the fragrance free soaps down there. LOL IC can make you feel like you have a constant bladder infection or UTI. Your bladder stays inflamed. There are many informative websites on it. My daughter has it as well. Shes on a new med but Im not sure what its called. Ill have to find out. Its not helping her much though. 
AFM, my ovulation came during a bad time again. We were away at a race from Wed-Sun. I got a positive LH on Thursday morning and ovulated Saturday. I was with about 20 people so no sex until Monday&#128513;so Im probably out again this month.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson... Ive been drinking pretty much only water. Come to find out all the things that help a UTI hurt my IC... cranberry juice being the worse...

AFM...CD2...this is the most painful period since my TR... not sure why, but ugh I'm miserable.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok ladies! I need advice!! As you know I got a job to start Monday. Well, I applied with a national organization that helps DV victims with immigration issues. This was back when we thought we were going to Atlanta. Well, they called me. This is my dream job, immigration and domestic violence victims. If I leave, we will be separated again, but if I stay I will miss out on this major opportunity. I don't know what to do. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I joined the SCH thread and it has calmed me. I'm droning plenty and resting. I'm spotting dark old blood and that's a good sign because it's not new blood but it's also getting out of my body so that it doesn't back up and make a larger clot. I feel better about it, cautious but better. It's also small at 3 1/2 cm so that's good. My doctor isn't checking it until my next Ob appointment in Nov. He seemed not real concerned about it as long as I was resting and not lifting. 

I'm a day late but here's my 11week pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan~What a dilemma! Honestly, I couldn't move off & leave my dh. That's just me tho! lol I'm not that adventurous & like my simple life here. I guess my advice is to weigh the pros & cons & talk to dh & your kids to see how they feel, then go with your gut feeling!

Flutter, I have "bump envy" lol Too cute!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm gonna be Shammoo! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Steph that's a rough choice. I don't have the answer for you but I can say that I let my husband chase his dream if joining the Army. Though it was tough and we were separated a lot, I wouldn't change the experience for either of us.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter, cute bump! So glad the bleeding has pretty much stopped!:hugs:

Galvan, I'm with cupcake...my spouse would come first...then my job. I can only imagine the difficult decision for you ...especially if this is your dream job. I'll be praying for wisdom for you:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galvan I am kinda weird.. I am super independent. I would take the dream job and work on getting your dh to the states. I would expect my husband to do the same. I have always been career minded so I'm probably not the best one to take advice from lol. 

Fluter such a cute bump. I think your doctor is right if it's that small and one episode of bleeding then it's not something they will need to check before next appt. If you have more issues they might start watching it closer.


----------



## fluterby429

Well technically it's my second episode. I was at the ER last week too with the bleeding after sex. It was a lot then too, they just didn't see the SCH on the u/s. I guess I'm just paranoid because I've read horror stories about it. As long as it doesn't happen again I will be ok with waiting for now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I also have bump envy...lol

Galvan... that is a hard choice, but dont pass up the opportunity. You have talked with me about this. The transition will be hard, but hopefully worth it. Either way I pray you make the best decision for you AND your family.

AFM...CD3, feeling much better today, looking forward to a fun weekend with my love at Howl O Scream at Busch Gardens


----------



## momsbaby

Fluter love the pic!!!!

Well the vampire got my blood this morning lol. Will know the results Tuesday when I see my Dr. I'm praying so a good outcome this time. I woke up very nauseous and have been nauseous all morning. I've eaten and its not went away. So not looking forward to that part lol


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd that all is well. I need a buddy on here. 

I'm still spotting. It's been old blood but a little bit ago it looked lighter but it's a tiny amount. I listen to the baby at least twice a day just for my own piece of mind. I really hate this


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am waiting on the guy to call me back about the job. I hope he calls today, so I can figure out when to leave.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck moms for your thb!

Good luck Galvan! Hope you get the call soon!

Not a lot going on here. Well I did get my 1st post op lovin' from dh today! ;) Sure put us both in much better moods! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

No bleeding today!!! Baby's heart beating away at 161


----------



## stickybean4

Thats great news Flutter.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fanfreakingtastic Fluter!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wonderful Fluter! 

Moms fx for good news.


----------



## momsbaby

Tomorrow is the day we will find out:) I'm sure praying for good news. I have had a little pain on my right side mainly when I hold my pee to long. I'm hoping this ain't a another tubal:(


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby I sure hope you have great news tomorrow!!!

Thanks ladies, still no bleeding. I'm really taking it easy. One week left on my first Tri!!!


----------



## momsbaby

Ok I really think this is a tubal. I've started bleeding and I'm hurting. I'm not hurting bad, I'm terrified:(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Moms- Sorry to hear your update. Please go to the er if your in pain! Better safe than sorry...keep us updated when you can!


----------



## fluterby429

Momsbaby go to the ER and get checked out. I'm so sorry


----------



## momsbaby

There was only blood when I wiped by the time I went to bed the pain had stopped and the bleeding had stopped. This morning no blood no pain. I see my dr at 1:45 texas time. If this is a tubal I hope its caught in time to save my tube. My plans are to go on bc for a while and may not ttc. May just go right into ivf. Will know more in a bit and will keep you all updated


----------



## momsbaby

Update...hcg is 2000 dr didn't see anything in my uterus or tube on the sono. I had another draw today and then go back Thursday for another draw. Dr appointment set for next Tuesday. He said depending if the blood draws don't double then he'll call me to come in this weekend to terminate. He's not sure how far along I am since I haven't missed a period


----------



## fluterby429

momsbaby - glad your doctor is being proactive. I'm hoping there is nothing serious going on and baby is fine. I know the next few days are going to seem like an eternity.

So today I called and asked for an u/s for next week. It was a mess they moved my entire OB appointment up even though I said I still wanted to keep my regular OB appointment and U/S for Nov. So whatever on that! I really think I'm going to find another ob. I asked about my Harmony test and it was back as well. The girl didn't know how to read it so had to have a nurse call me back. They didn't do the gender portion because it was an out of pocket cost. I said I would've opted to pay for it so she is adding it to my blood work. Sooo more waiting. As far as the rest of the test, baby is great and I have a clear PAP. So YAY for that!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hoping all is well moms! When will the next beta be back?

Flutter-Yay! For good news:)


----------



## momsbaby

The thing I hate the most about this dr office is they won't let me know the results till I see the dr. Only the dr can tell me. Which I hate


----------



## cupcakestoy

:/ That's crazy. I'm sorry your stuck in limbo.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, sorry you have to wait longer, but great news that baby is healthy!!!

AFM, Asher will be 3 months old next week. He's growing up so fast. Been talking to his donor and it look like we have a tenative TTC TR Baby #2 month of July 2015. I like the close-in-age babies but need to also give my body enough time to heal from the c-section to lessen the risk of uterine rupture. Assuming my period has returned and regulated by then, and all goes well, I may be Team 2016!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi that's awesome! Time sure does go by way too fast once the baby gets here. I really wanted to sit back and enjoy this pregnancy, but now I just want it to hurry up because I don't like the unknown. I just want my baby to be healthy and make it in my arms. I really wanted to go back and try with my frosties but I knew the hubs didn't really want too. Now, idk if I can go through another pregnancy. I hate that this baby will grow up alone basically. I guess it's a good thing there are plenty of cousins


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What kind of ultrasound did they use, momsbaby? T/V should have picked SOMETHING up. My levels with Asher were 2200 at 4w5d when they picked up the gestational sac, and 5 days later, they found a yolk sac in the gestational sac.


----------



## momsbaby

It was a T/V. The dr has no idea how far along I am. Since I haven't missed a period. He said I could be between 3 and 6 weeks. I had a period Aug 27 and Sept 28 so no clue how far along I am. He had another dr come in and look just to make sure he didn't over look something. The dr's aren't sure if what they see is a blood vessel or a sac. It is located right were my tube opens into my uterus. I will have another sono Tuesday so maybe we'll see something then. I just pray if this is a tubal that it can the caught early and not loose my tube


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter i know what you mean not wanting this baby to grow up alone. The older 3 are great with her and love her but they don't really stick around to always play with her. I understand but i hits home. 

Mom's fx for everything to be ok. I went on BC it actually helped regulate me again after having Emmaleigh. 

Brandy i can't believe he's already 3 months. We have just started ttc again and actually informed our families so it made it more real.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww yay Momma!!! Wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks hun. We have started on and off but then was iffy because we were in a difficult place in our marriage. Things have def gotten better and we are excited to have another in the future.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awww that's great! Hopefully it'll be quick for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How are you feeling, momsbaby?


----------



## fluterby429

stopping by to check on you Momsbaby


----------



## momsbaby

No good news at all. I'm at the ER. It is a tubal, fixing to have surgery. That crazy dr couldn't find anything Tuesday. Well he's stupid and didn't look hard enough. My right tube is 5cm and the mass is 7cm. So that dumb dr didn't do his job right. I got morphine for pain so the pain isn't so bad right now


----------



## ~Brandy~

momsbaby said:


> No good news at all. I'm at the ER. It is a tubal, fixing to have surgery. That crazy dr couldn't find anything Tuesday. Well he's stupid and didn't look hard enough. My right tube is 5cm and the mass is 7cm. So that dumb dr didn't do his job right. I got morphine for pain so the pain isn't so bad right now

Oh my lordy I'm so sorry! Please feel better soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh no. I'm so sorry moms.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## jonnanne3

Moms, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56880;moms I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you moms


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry ladies, I don't want to cause any drama or anything, but I don't buy this anymore. If you want me to leave because you don't agree with it, then I will, but there are too many inconsistencies in this story. I've gone back several posts and have found so many inconsistencies regarding reversal cost, which changed from one page to the next, doctors, tube length, agreement from the doctor. Momsbaby previously said if the second reversal didn't work, her money would be reimbursed. When she lost the tube in July, she never mentioned having money reimbursed. Would that not consistent a refund?

Momsbaby only ever posts with a new pregnancy. She has never posted a test, never had a ticker, you only see her with a "new pregnancy" followed by a loss. I understand that losses can be common after reversal but this often? 

Not only that but she mentioned her levels were 2000. That is high enough to see something on a transvaginal ultrasound, even if it's just a sac. Hell, even at 4 weeks, they can see a thickened uterine lining consistent with a pregnancy. On one page, she said there was nothing seen at all. The next page, something was seen at the edge of the tube and uterus but they couldn't tell the difference between a sac and a blood vessel? Really? A properly trained sonographer can tell the difference, and the machines have a feature where you can flip the screen. If it's a blood vessel, they can see blood flow through it. A sac does not have blood flow. Secondly, her tubal length had been 7cm on both sides, and now it's suddenly 5cm? And I'm sorry, but a 7cm mass/baby/sac whatever is equivilant to a 12-13 week gestation...her tube would have ruptured WEEKS ago if this story was true.

I'm sorry...I just don't buy it anymore. And I feel like I've gotten to know you ladies well and don't want to see anyone get hurt. Especially with all this Lisa business going around and she's been up to it again recently, I am calling it like I see it because I don't want to see your pics and stories get stolen and used elsewhere if this is what is going on in here. Finally, I don't know anyone who would be online after having a 7cm mass removed from their body. It's 11:45am here now.

I wish you all the best and lots of sticky baby dust, ladies. I'll see my own way out.
 



Attached Files:







moms.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi....you are entitled to feel how you wish. Do not feel bad for stating your opinion or concern especially if its disheartening. I have my um WHAT :shrug: moments also. 

AFM... CD10... BD'ing my heart out in a few days woo-hoo :happydance:


----------



## momsbaby

One reason I don't post pics or anything is because I only have Internet on my phone and dont know how to do those things. I can email you letters and bills of my miscarriage and both tubals. I'm sitting here in the hospital now if you want I'll give you tge the number to the hospital and you can call. I'm in room 4116 I'm at Medical Center Hospital in Odessa texas and here's the number 432-640-2902. And as for my tube length I had one reversal march of 2011 in Arkansas which both tures wad 7cm. 2 years later I found out they both was scared so I went to Houston texad for a second opinion and that dr told be I still had a chance and he could reverse them again. So thats what I done. After you have a 2nd reversal your tubes are shorter. Since you don't know me don't judge me. You want me gone off this page then I'm done


----------



## momsbaby

And ask for Rebecca Price that's my name


----------



## momsbaby

And if you still don't believe I talk to Tally and Stephanie on FB


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow.....Not sure where that came from, but honestly I've got too much going on in my life to remember all the little details of every thing on here. I do like to believe everyone on here is on the up & up, but I do know it is the net, so no guarantees.....

I hope this gets sorted out though & everyone can get along, since we are all supposed to be here for the same reason.....

Moms, I do hope all is well with you...


AFM-:happydance::happydance::happydance: DH is back to work as of yesterday!!!! I am ALONE in my home today!!! :) At least for about 45 more mins lol Nothing new here to report, except I have FLOPPED at Weight Watchers this week :( *sigh....Just don't know where my will power goes.....Oh well, I guess since I have about a year before IVF, I'll figure it out....

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I don't want to cause any drama or anything, but I don't buy this anymore. If you want me to leave because you don't agree with it, then I will, but there are too many inconsistencies in this story. I've gone back several posts and have found so many inconsistencies regarding reversal cost, which changed from one page to the next, doctors, tube length, agreement from the doctor. Momsbaby previously said if the second reversal didn't work, her money would be reimbursed. When she lost the tube in July, she never mentioned having money reimbursed. Would that not consistent a refund?
> 
> Momsbaby only ever posts with a new pregnancy. She has never posted a test, never had a ticker, you only see her with a "new pregnancy" followed by a loss. I understand that losses can be common after reversal but this often?
> 
> Not only that but she mentioned her levels were 2000. That is high enough to see something on a transvaginal ultrasound, even if it's just a sac. Hell, even at 4 weeks, they can see a thickened uterine lining consistent with a pregnancy. On one page, she said there was nothing seen at all. The next page, something was seen at the edge of the tube and uterus but they couldn't tell the difference between a sac and a blood vessel? Really? A properly trained sonographer can tell the difference, and the machines have a feature where you can flip the screen. If it's a blood vessel, they can see blood flow through it. A sac does not have blood flow. Secondly, her tubal length had been 7cm on both sides, and now it's suddenly 5cm? And I'm sorry, but a 7cm mass/baby/sac whatever is equivilant to a 12-13 week gestation...her tube would have ruptured WEEKS ago if this story was true.
> 
> I'm sorry...I just don't buy it anymore. And I feel like I've gotten to know you ladies well and don't want to see anyone get hurt. Especially with all this Lisa business going around and she's been up to it again recently, I am calling it like I see it because I don't want to see your pics and stories get stolen and used elsewhere if this is what is going on in here. Finally, I don't know anyone who would be online after having a 7cm mass removed from their body. It's 11:45am here now.
> 
> I wish you all the best and lots of sticky baby dust, ladies. I'll see my own way out.

Medical stand point: US can show uterine lining thickening at that stage, but a sac is not ALWAYS visible by hcg of 2000, some ladies haven't seen it til hcg is over 3000. Also you can't judge the size of a "mass" to date an ectopic, just because there could be blood/fluid involved since its enclosed in the tube....Not saying I'm picking sides or nothing....Just being fair....That is all..........carry on..........lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Brandi....you are entitled to feel how you wish. Do not feel bad for stating your opinion or concern especially if its disheartening. I have my um WHAT :shrug: moments also.
> 
> AFM... CD10... BD'ing my heart out in a few days woo-hoo :happydance:

 I'm not "tracking" O, but I do keep up with when af is due, & honestly I do like to be exposed during my fertile week just in case ;) lol I'm somewhere around day cd 11 0r 12 so I'm hoping dh is frisky this weekend. Guess I've read too many stories of the "Miracle Bfp, before IVF" lol can't blame a girl for wishful thinking! :haha:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I see lots of things going on up in here..
Hope everyone is doing well despite tensions..

I know sometimes my stories might seem hard to believe too. I had 6 pregnancies, sometimes back-to-back. I complain about doctors and sometimes, most-times, posted tests with lines only I could see. I ended up having a ruptured ectopic and a bad right tube and found out that it was a HUGE baby in my tube and that my right tube was only 3 cm and my left was only 5 after the doc told me they were 'great lengths'. 
I figure we each have a real crappy journey. Some of us are lucky and get pregnant right away, some of us have to wait a few years, some of us lose everything, and some of us have to go as far as a person can go to conceive, and risk our lives and finances and sometimes even our families.
If a person isn't' on the up and up' like Cupcake says, I figure that's between them and God. You wanna use my journey as your own that's fine too cause it has sure been a crappy one. If your life/heart/mind needs attention and comfort for a struggle not your own then pm me and I will pray for you. It's hard to be on this page sometimes, but it is also nice to be able to talk to people that have gone through the same struggle as you as well. I am only on this page until I conceive my baby, after that I will only pop in every so often because it is too hard on the people that are still fighting for their fertility to see the joy when all of their life is filled with pain.. The journey isn't easy for some people.
Anywho... I have to wait until my January cycle to go forward with the ivf since we dont get our insurance until December due to the 90 day wait after my hubby started his job. I can't afford, and don't really want to pay for the $3000.00 it will cost for the testing the hubs and I still have left that the doctor requires.. That is almost as much as the ivf itself so we are waiting for the insurance to kick in. We are financially prepared though for the cycle. I went to New York and really like the doctor I am seeing so I am excited. I have started taking vitamins since after my tubal removal my periods have went to 2 days and that's it. That is a nice thing generally, but since I still am ttc I need a better lining than that. I actually might take estrogen for the cycle I ttc. Altogether it will cost me a bit for this ivf cycle. It's 3900 for the ivf.
I spent about 650 on my trip to New York the other day for gas, a motel, food, seeing the 9-11 memorial (which is beautiful) that is including the 250 for the visit itself.
I will spend about 1200 for the week I am required to spend there during my cycle and about 300 for my husband when he comes up to donate his little swimmers.
So close to 6000, which is still a pretty good price really. We have agreed to take the chance on 3 embryos if we have that many. I also got approved for 75% off the meds from Compassionate Care. Not sure how much that will leave me paying.. I would say maybe 2 or 3 hundred dollars.
All-in-all, not too bad.
I hope everyone is well.
I am waiting on your gender reveal, Fluter.. You are going to reveal it, right?
Brandy, I hope those girls are doing well!
Brandi, your little man is beautiful.
Momsbaby, I am sorry about your tubal.. I have been where you are and it's so very tough.
Cupcake, sorry about you not doing well on your weight watchers this week. I need to lose some myself.
C.J. I am thinking of you!
Faith, I am thinking of you!
MommaBrown, I hope it doesn't take you long to have your little one a play-mate.
Anyone I forgot, I am sorry.. I got my hubby yapping in my ear about computers..
God bless!


----------



## fluterby429

As far as the drama, I'm just going to leave it be. Moms is on a FB forum I'm on. I don't think she's out to steal anyone's pics or stories, but Brandi, I totally know where you're coming from on the fear. I've delta with a lady that is in the TR workd that likes to steal pics and make fun of people. She's made fake profiles and whatnot. 

Cupcake weigh loss sucks. Keep at it. Tomorrow's another day. I need to watch my weight. I never made it to goal and this restricted activity is not going to be good for my weight 

Angie,I'm so happy for you!!! Can't wait for you to start the process. As soon as the I get the results I will post them


----------



## momsbaby

Hi everyone, I'm home now. This had been the hardest. This surgery has been the worst of them all. They cut me from hip bone to hip bone. I've got 12 stables that will be removed Tuesday. My belly down there is black and purple. I finally got all the correct info. My right tube was full of blood, blood clots and the embryo. The surgeon said that is why it was measuring bigger than my tube. I lost 300cc of blood. The surgeon said when he cut the tube the blood clots went everywhere making him have to cut me further. It finally hit me on my way home that my ttc world is over. I cried like a big baby in front of my husband and told him I don't know if I can continue. Right now I don't know if I'll go through with ivf or not. I do so bad want a baby but this has been one hell of a journey. Maybe in a year or 2 I might be up to ivf but right now I don't want to think about it. 

I'm not a scam person I could not and would not steal someone's pics and things to make up my own. I'm not like that at all. I know my stories have been crazy. But yes I have had 2 tubals back to back. One reason is because my husband is way above normal on all his sperm things. I have enjoyed having you ladies here for support thank you all for that. As for me I'll check in from time to time to see how everyone is doing and see the gender of mrs fluter's baby. May god continue to bless you ladies, for me I'm done for a little while


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I can't wait to hear what your having! 

Angie Congrats on your journey that is moving forward. 

Cupcakestoy there's tons of miracles everyday why not you? 

GalvanBaby hope you and faith are doing well.


----------



## Navygrrl

momsbaby - I hope your recovery goes well. I think abdominal surgery is just difficult to recover from because everything is attached to your core.

Fluter - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes more smoothly. 

Galvan - Congrats on your job! I'm sorry your dream job didn't work out, but hopefully it will be available again to you, but in the location you want.

Nothing going on here. Super double coupons seems to bring out the most insane couponers ever, and I'll be SO happy once this sales week is over. As for TTC, I finally decided to stop keeping track of anything except AF. I'm starting to think beyond TTC and more about what our lives will be like once the kids are gone and we are able to travel more.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Navy!

I am doing ok, I had a "poor me" moment last night where I was thinking about what our baby would be like today. he or she was due last December, so they would be 11 months right now. Just at that age where they get excited of things. This would be the first Halloween and actual first Christmas holiday season. Then, I realized that I would be about 15-16 weeks rights now with my last pregnancy. So that added to my sadness. It was depressing. I cried for a while. Then, I got mad at myself for dwelling, so I got off my ass and made some hot chocolate. Then, is turned on Criminal Minds to take my mind off of it. There is nothing like Shemar Moore to take my mind off of things. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Galvan I'm so sorry, but you're right, don't dwell. Dust yourself off, you have options. It'll be ok.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navy-I LOVE double coupon days!:happydance: lol Yes I'm a coupon Geek! BUT i don't have a HUGE stockpile & I give away alot of my goodies to friends & patients in need :)

Galvan-I'm sorry girl! I know how you feel! I had a moment this morning when I saw dh smiling teary eyed at a newborn at church :( I just gave his hand a little squeeze & smiled at him.....Somehow it makes me feel better that he still thinks of our LO too....

Moms-Hope your physically recovering sweetie!

Brandy-Thanks! I guess I find it easier to not expect a Miracle than to be disappointed if one doesn't happen naturally.... lol

LL-Where are you at girl?????

AFM-I'm on a weird up swing lately lol I have this peace in my heart, that I know God is going to Bless us with a baby! I don't know how or when, but its in my spirit that IT IS COMING!!! May sound crazy, may be crazy, lol, but all I know is that ALL my anxiety about TTC is gone! I've even noticed that when dh & I do talk about getting pregnant or babies that it used to be "if we get pregnant or If we have a baby" The last little while it's been "when we get pregnant, when we have the Babies" Not just from me, but dh also! So who knows how this crazy ride will go? All I know is I have truly come to the point of Letting God truly have this battle! Much love to all the ladies still trying, as well to those holding or carrying your little blessings!


----------



## fluterby429

There is hope for each of you. I truly believe that. I felt doomed for a long time. Things just needed the perfect timing and the right journey. My faith in this processes has been tested over and over. I couldn't be more proud that I dusted my poor me's off and made things happen. I'm forever grateful for my journey after all is said and done. I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant. I don't take a single day for granted


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> There is hope for each of you. I truly believe that. I felt doomed for a long time. Things just needed the perfect timing and the right journey. My faith in this processes has been tested over and over. I couldn't be more proud that I dusted my poor me's off and made things happen. I'm forever grateful for my journey after all is said and done. I'm extremely lucky to be pregnant. I don't take a single day for granted

You're in the second trimester Wahoo!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow...I feel like I came back to a shit storm....I seriously think if women have the time to steal and fake all this they should get a job because they have way to much time on their hands. 

Fluter I can't wait to hear if it's a guy or gal!!! 

Galvan I get that too. I still think about Emmaleighs big brothers or sisters or even the baby we lost in May that would be due in Jan. I hate that I am the reason we've had all these losses. I hope that one day soon you get your rainbow baby. 

AFM after dtd yesterday on CD 10 I had some really light pink spotting only on TP so I dunno what that's about. My boobs have been heavy and full since AF but was told its very normal until O...I am afraid my hormones are out of whack from coming off BCPs...who knows right.


----------



## LLawson

Hi Everyone!
Sorry Cupcake, Ive been staying busy! I thought once racing was over things would calm down but I think we have been busier!
We started remodeling over a year ago but hubby kinda puts everything on hold when racing starts so its taking forever! Ive been doing some major cleaning for months now. Im going through 12 yrs of stuff trying to minimize. Its been a job and I am nowhere near done.
Hes been down with his diverticulitis for about 2 weeks. Hes getting better slowly but he missed 3 days of work last week and he never does that!
AFM, Im on cycle day 34 and my temp dropped a little and I feel like AF is about to show. I pretty much knew I was out this month cause we werent able to do anything cause we were at a race. No worries! Hopefully we will be ready this time and I hope hubbys feeling better!its been almost 2 weeks since weve done anything cause hes been in so much pain!
Have a nice day ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

2nd TRIMESTER!!! I had been looking forward to this day, but I woke up to some light red bleeding. It was a very small amount but it really unnerves me. Baby seems fine


----------



## jonnanne3

Flutter, Yay for the 2nd tri!!!! :happydance: 

Moms, I am so sorry for your loss and everything you have been going through! Praying for a speedy recovery and for healing in your body, mind and heart! <3 

Brandi, I get you being skeptical on some things. However, I had 5 losses prior to having our rainbow baby. Losses unfortunately do happen. There was a lady on here who had a similar situation as moms and lost both tubes due to ectopic pregnancies. She since went on and adopted a precious little boy. So, horrible things can and unfortunately do happen. 
When questioning some things, please take it directly to the one who you are questioning instead of blasting them. She is dealing with not only the loss of her child, but the ability to have one naturally. Please just be respectful and go to the one who you may have a question with and ask them. If that doens't reslove your suspicion, then take it to an admin and they will figure it out. 
I pray all of you ladies!!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Yay for 2nd Tri!! Sorry your unsettled, but I'm sure All is well!!!

LL-Sorry to hear about dh! Its rough when they are sick! Worse than my kids for sure!!!! Thankfully my dh is back to work & doing well!!! Just in time too! I ended up in the ER last night with my daddy who has a stomach infection & yes......His stupid gall bladder is FULL of stones!:nope: Seems as if we are having a "special" on those darn things!! He's in the hospital & on antibiotics with surgery probably tomorrow.....I'm a daddy's girl & it shocked me how "old" he looked last night. He was in such pain! He never complains about anything & has never been one to go to a Dr. unless its for stitches or such....He had never been in a hospital until 8 years ago when he had a heart attack with a stint placement, so this is hard on us all! Makes me feel like I don't spend as much time with my parents as I should......Makes me sad :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter are they willing to rescan when you have 'episodes' to put your mind at ease? 

I am sure it is nothing but I know thats the only thing that made me feel better with my bleeds.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

momsbaby...Thank you for clarifying your story. I'm sorry for my outburst and accusations. As jonnanne said, it is something that I should have approached you privately about for clarification since I was confused rather than out everything here.

I'm not going to sit here and use PMS or the fakers I've encountered as an excuse for it. Regardless of all of that, and the Lisa situation and everything else, you're not responsible for any of that and I shouldn't have done what I did. I'm very sorry. I hope your recovery is going well and that IVF will bless you with a beautiful Rainbow.

To the rest of you, I'm sorry I disturbed the little family we have here. I'll be removing my subscription from this thread. I wish you ladies lots of sticky baby dust and pray you'll have your babies soon. Take care


----------



## fluterby429

I don't think you should leave here Brandi. I'm sure it can be worked out. 

Brandy he didn't even want to see me until 4 weeks after the ER found the SCH and I had the big bleed. I'm furious about it. I demanded to be seen by at least two weeks past. The lady on the phone couldn't even tell me where it's located, only that it is 3 1/2cm. The NP at the ER was more informative. If I do not get a good vibe from him on Wed, I will be asking to be seen by a high risk OB. I hate this SCH, I hate being stuck in my house for the most part and I hate being scared to go into public alone in fear I'll start hemorrhaging.

P.S. I suspect the baby is a boy. I wish they would call me!


----------



## Mommabrown

Gosh Fluter wth? I don't know if it is just the Dr or his whole approach to this that bothers me as well. My DR took me in high risk and everything was looked at potentially dangerous to the fetus and me. I think I would switch DRs to see if you can find one that understands your story and situation and will handle it in the manner that is safest for you and baby. 
Speaking of what makes you suspect boy? I thought boy because Allen and I had a boy(Landon). Allen is one of 2 boys with his dad and his brother tony only has 2 boys so that was my theory. I was wrong. Lol but deeply in my heart I wanted a girl. And this time around I think I want a girl but I also want a boy too so it doesn't matter as long as I can get pregnant again....without breaking any bones!

Faith how have you been? I notice you just pop in once in awhile now. 

Brandi, although I agree that it could have been handled more privately don't leave. People have their moments and flaws and I'm sure your not the first person or the last that's going to have a moment of scepticism. 

CJ are you still around? How are things for you? 


AFM, CD 12 just waiting on O had plenty of cramping so I know its gearing up...


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just paid for our ivf cycle. YAY!! I am so excited and so thankful to God. I am stocking up on vitamins... Anyone that has ANY advice, I would love to hear it. I am not expecting to get insurance until December and their lab is closed for a few weeks in that month so that puts me at January, but at least it's paid for now and all I have to worry about is the travel money. Since I got a few months to save for that it shouldn't be to bad. I am really so thankful to God. I thought this day was gonna take forever. Also, I would appreciate any advice on how to make my period healthier. I now have a 2 day period and that is nowhere near good enough.
Today is the anniversary of the day I first slept with my husband 4 years ago.. I felt that today is a great day to start our family.. 

I say girl, Fluter. I want to have a girl. I think my hubby wants a boy.. We are always opposite.

Today is a beautiful day! Well, it is until I ground my boy when he gets home from school for not washing the dishes last night.. Life can't be all rainbows, I suppose.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Congrats Angie.. I wish you all the best and babydust...

Fluter... I say girl :) and I wish they would just call you too lol.. The suspense is killing me...

Brandi... dont leave...we are a family here and disfunctional as most are. Forgive and forget :)

Moms...hope you are recovering and resting up...

Galvan... how are you doing? Whats up with the job decision?

Faith, Navy and Cupcake...Hope all is well with you ladies :) 

Llawson... I seem to have my IC under control... its amazing what the diet changes can do, plus Ive been strict with water, water, water!!!

Brandy... hope the twins are doing good and you are healing well...look forward to pics :)

AFM... 1-2DPO... I had a +opk on CD11... REALLY REALLY early for me... IDK whats going on there, but got in some great BD time. I kidnapped my OH this past week or so, so we had 4 GOOD BD sessions in my fertile window....he's been on his vitamin regimn for 2 months now, so we will see if it did the trick. He will have a repeat SA after Christmas sometime, then clomid and IUI in February (maybe) We are finally getting a place together, hopefully before Christmas, so we are just focusing on that right now because that will eat up a good part of my savings. I added a few pics from our couples shoot...
 



Attached Files:







1798551_1422621597977322_5099367118997057061_n.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 4









1926699_1422611911311624_7170977161159546700_n.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 5









10360394_1422611117978370_8221857245844922589_n.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 4









10426809_1422613064644842_6811419102028774315_n.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

Great pics Jen!!! Hope you guys get your bfp this cycle with all that BD!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM-Still dealing with dad in the hospital, god help us all! He is NOT an easy man to get along with, so this morning he proceeded to show his A** & has demanded to go to another hospital, 30 miles away....Why? Heck if I know, I just get called in for "clean up his mess duty" UGH!

TTC wise, dh & I have had some good bd sessions the last few days(noticed a ton of EWCM so thought I'd seduce him!) lol & lo & behold I'm cramping to be the band today! O day I'm sure! Seems to be left sided which is my longest tube, but also not 100% its open since the written report said no ,but the radiologist said it was during the HSG??? Who knows??? BUT I figure if I'm going to possibly get a miracle BFP then got to be exposed right???? God how Awesome would that be!!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake... Thank You and Sorry about your dad... hope all works out for you there. Babydust to you this cycle too. Lucky you with the ewcm... i swear my river is dry lol... thank god for preseed. I think its stress related....


----------



## cupcakestoy

If its stress related I must be the opposite! lol I usually have some, just not gobs, but I don't guess I'll complain....At least something is working right! Ha! 

Angie~Sorry! I forgot to say Congrats!!!! That's a big step forward!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake oooh maybe it'll all work out! Gotta love EWCM. Sorry your Dad is giving you a hard time hopefully it all gets better soon.

Jen I hope your DTD session brings about a sticky bean as well. 

Angie Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I hope things are better for you now and I think I would find someone else cause that stuff would have me worried. 
Angie, congrats! Sounds like things are moving right along for you.
Cupcake, I hope your dad gets well soon! Men are crazy when it comes to doctors and hospitals! They are hard headed so I can imagine what you are going through.
Jenafyr, Im glad you got your IC under control. Have you heard of Fertile CM? I took it fir just a few months because things were so dry down there. LOL, the first month taking it the juices were flowing so I stopped it after awhile and its been months now and its still flowing? Not sure if I needed some kind of jump start or what but Ive never dried back up. Its worth it to try. I actually have a bottle of 36 left if you wanted to try it, I dont mind sending them to you but a full bottle comes with 90. You are supposed to take 3 a day. So what I have would only get you through 12 days but may be enough to get things going. LOL. Ive heard some people on here say it did nothing for them but others it did.
Afm, Cycle day 1. I kept getting an alert yesterday and today saying my temp had been elevated for 18 days and I need to check for pregnancy. I tested negative last night and started today&#55357;&#56862;. I knew I would though so Im not upset. I guess the Metformin is doing its job since my temps have leveled out so well. I was getting to feel much better with my stomach issues and I missed my whole dose Friday night, I just completely forgot cause we were out with friends and got home really late. Ive been paying for that the last few days.&#55357;&#56833;I have lost a little more. Im down to 140 and its killing me to hit 139! 
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson... I have some... been taking them, but took a few weeks off... wromg move lol


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I'm def going to ask to be seen by a high risk doctor. If anything else, I will just feel better. I really really want a girl and so does the entire family and friend circle with the exception of my youngest son, he wants a boy! 

Angie I'm so happy for you!!! Our journeys were similar in the way that I thought my TTC were over and IVF was never a possibility and then BAM it all came together! I'm so in love with my "test tube baby" lol. As far as advice, take your vitamins, drink plenty of water, you might want to look into RadiantWonder to help your cycle (it's personally tailored to your needs, great company), I ate the pineapple core for 5 days after my ER and walnuts drank Gatorade and water, watched funny movies and tried to be positive. Oh and before IVF I did accupincture 3 times (don't know if it helped but made me mentally feel like I was doing all I could)

LL, Cupcake Jena I know your time is coming soon!! Momma you should have a boy for your dh lol

JenaF love your pics btw

Here's my 13 week pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am going to get my stuff together right now... The pineapple, the Pomegranate juice, the water that I never drink... I really need to start drinking water so bad and quit coffee. I need a few months of balance. I have some left over progesterone that I will ask the doctor to prescribe me after the transfer. We also have decided on transferring three is we have that many that survive. I am so incredibly nervous I feel like crying when I think about it. I think I am gonna do like you, Fluter and be positive. I don't know if I can afford accupuncture. I might check it out and do a few days if it isn't too expensive.

You look so beautiful, Fluter! I am so happy for you and so jealous. You look stunning! I pray I am expecting soon. I wish I didn't have to wait until January. I am trying to get the clinic to not make my husband do so many tests. I don't think he should have to take them since we aren't really even doing a full IVF cycle. I agree with the SA test but they want him to do Hep and Hiv and all kinds of pointless tests that we have to pay for out of pocket. He just got out of the Army, he was tested for all that stuff but it takes months to get your records since he did not get them before we left. I did find about 10 tests that I had done that they still had on my list to complete so that brings the price down a bit.. It sucks when you have to wait because there are too many pointless blood tests to take that you can't pay for.. I got assigned my nurse today and she is in charge of working up my calendar. I am e-mailing away...

Glad you got your IC under control Jen.. Also glad you got some action during your fertile time. Hope it gives you your baby.
I hope your bding pays off with your Keep Baby, Cupcake!
I am gonna go snuggle with my hottie. Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## fluterby429

We had to have an STD panel even in Mexico for a mini IVF. I'm pretty sure that's always going to be required anywhere you go. You'll be busy doing tons of stuff and the holidays should keep you extra busy. Time will fly. Thank you for the complement too :)


----------



## momsbaby

Hello ladies, I'm doing better. The pain isn't so bad now other than the horrible gas cramps. There so bad it puts me in tears, worse than labor pain. Seen my dr today for a follow up. He said everything looks good and the reason I'm bruised so bad is because the surgeon had to get aggressive. As soon as he cut my tube blood started to gush. My ob said it got scary for them. I'm so thankful that I pulled through this. 

Fluter love the bump!!!

Brandi I forgive you and fully understand why you thought what you did. I ask that you not leave over it. You are an inspiration for all of us!!!

Angi I'm happy and excited for you to start your new journey. Me ond OH have talked and we aren't giving up yet. We will still try ivf but we're going to wait at least a year or 2. Best of luck and may god bless you


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have an appt for an iud next week so I need my period to start and get over with! I have a 28 day cycle and I spotted on cd27 & 28 then nothing today cd29!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad your not giving up moms!


Brandy- I thought you guys were ntnp? Not that I'm judging you, just wondering if you've changed your mind? I do know that if we have twins with ivf we are done!


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter you looking beautiful! Love that baby bump. 
OH would like another girl this time around and I don't really care. Healthy and happy is all i want. 

Angie oh girl I stopped drinking soda a week ago and started drinking water. You think you need to pee a lot when your pregnant...I've been running to pee every 30 minutes since. Looks like I needed a good flushing. Lol I'm super happy for you and like Fluter says with the holidays it is going to fly by. 

Brandy oh gosh. Are you BF? 

AFM, 18 months almost 19 and we've hit sleep regression and seperation anxiety. I'm so over it right now. I'd like at least one night of full sleep and a day without chaos of get away to can't put me down or I'll cry all day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake we were NTNP but since I had the skin removal surgery another pregnancy right away is dangerous and or extremely painful. We have some frosty tots that we can use later if we choose as well. 

Plus my periods are so debilitating they said they would like to do a hysterectomy and the iud is my last shot to slow the bleeds down for now.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Momma Nope I breastfed both babies till the well dried up &#9786;


----------



## Mommabrown

~Brandy~ said:


> Momma Nope I breastfed both babies till the well dried up &#9786;

That is great! I thought maybe you still were and if your supply dipped low enough your hormones could have triggered break through bleeding. I could imagine how bad it would be atm to get pregnant. Although its wanted it would be very painful. All the reason I put having last baby before fixing my belly. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy I hope you get your period soon. Crazy when you want her to come she stays away 

My doctor appointment went well. The SCH is now only 1.8cm and its down at the bottom close to the cervix. I have complete previa and he suspects the first time I had the bleed after sex is what many have caused the SCH. He said my previa should move in the next few weeks and not to panic. No sex, heavy lifting our vigorous exercise, but other wise back to life. He will check to make sure the placenta moves at my 20 week scan. 

We are officially team...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! I sure was betting it was a girl! Congrats on Team Blue tho!!!:happydance:


----------



## cj72

Congrats on a boy Fluter!


----------



## Mommabrown

Woo hoo for Blue!!! Congrats Fluter!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Fluter!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter....Congrats on team Blue.

Angie...so exciting.. yes the holidays will hopefully help time fly by.

AFM... super tired, but the stress in my life will not allow my brain to rest. As yall know my dad was killed last year at work and I help care for my (almost) blind mother. Nothing like a late night panic call that one of her dogs have killed something in the back yard....well it wasnt dead and was a hissing, injured possom....luckily the dog kept my mom away and thankfully my OH was with me. My boss is having a pace maker put in on Monday... I worry about him so much :/ kids are all good though... I hate not being able to see my grandson, but I kinda prepared myself for that. Rant over...lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! COngrats Flutter on a boy!!!

Angie, good luck with the IVF! Praying this works for you!!

Jenafyr, The job I applied for was in GA, but they offered a position in either Colorado or North Carolina. Neither was an option for me. I am still moving back to GA; there is more opportunity there for a paralegal than here at the border. I am thinking about waiting until after the holidays to job hunt because I want to be able to come see OH during Christmas though.

Well, this thing I have on my ovary seems to have lengthened my cycles. I am on cycle 2 or 3 that lasts longer than 25 days. Last cycle was 29 days. Today is CD27. I am sure I am not pregnant because I am very sensitive to HCG, and feel nausea when my betas are as low as 20. I did have major cramps in my thighs 2 days ago. I usually get those the day before AF, but nothing yet. I go to check on this cyst/tumor the 30th.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck Galvan...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congratulations on your baby boy Fluter..

Good luck with your job hunt and your doctor visit, Galvan. 

Jen, Your life sounds pretty busy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Finally af showed in full force today! 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Mommabrown

Glad AF hit Brandy. I don't think I remember saying I'm glad some one received AF in a thread in a while. Lol

CD 16...anyone else get super bitchy and hormonal during O? I was this time around....devishly cranky. But we DTD and dtd again tonight but hopefully something happens. I'm really antsy this month. I hate it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I have cycles were I'm evil the whole time! lol Sorry your antsy, but I'm finding myself right there with ya! Since I KNOW we dtd plenty during my fertile week, I find myself wishing & hopeful.....UGH Think I'm better off in the dark lol Oh well, FX'd for all of us! I guess if we ain't got hope, we ain't got much else......How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Maybe it was this month because I was the same grouchy lady. Got to watch a baby overnight and it just made me 1000 times more broody. I'm 7dpo and been emotional the last 2 days and not sure why. No other symptoms except tired, but I've had a busy week. I know I'm setting myself up for failure but I keep thinking about my cheri22 prediction that's said July and boy.... siiggghhhhh


----------



## cupcakestoy

FX'D!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Fx'd hun. I know how you feel. Jumping back in this game was hard because how emotionally draining it is. Fx for sticky bean this month. 

Cupcake that's how I've felt too. What do I have if i can't hope?? I know me and God have had plenty of talks this last year so he surly hears me. He's just waiting, picking the perfect angel for us.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- I hope you and your little ones are doing well! What are hey going to be for Halloween? 

Faith- I hope you're doing well and not too busy. This is your off season isn't? 

Fluter- I'm so excited for you. I hope the time just flies by so you won't have anymore worries. We work so hard to get pg but then we spend everyday worrying. You're doing great! 

Fx for all those in 2ww


I will have my iud placed tomorrow. It's bitter sweet for me. I am extremely happy right now with the kiddos we have and we're just spending time enjoying them. I don't want to miss a moment of their lives trying to have another. I get way too caught up on it and miss what's going on around me... So it will be good to not try. Also my periods are so out of control this is my last shot to get them under control before they declare a hysterectomy as medically necessary... That I don't want.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies, hope all is well.

I have an appointment with my Dr next week to discuss clomid. I'm currently 8dpo and AF is due 11/3/14, Dr appt 11/5/14 hopefully I dont start to early so I can take them this cycle. Me and OH decided to try with Clomid this month, then taking a break (NTNP) concentrating on our move, Thanksgiving and Christmas, then go back at it full force after the 1st of the year. (meds, iui, repeat SA)

Any suggestions? or questions I should ask. My OB is awesome and has been handling alot of my fertility stuff so its covered by my insurance...

Also....I know our bodies change with age, and I have alot of stress and responsibitities, but it seems I dont produce EWCM... Ive tried evening primrose oil, Fertile CM and pre-seed... and advice to help with increasing ewcm.


----------



## Mommabrown

I didn't try EPO but I did stop drinking soda and only water and Gatorade and my EWCM increase greatly.

AFM, 4 do trying not to think everything is a symptom but DH's eagerness has me scared. I'm very gassy, moody, tired, and crampy. I know its way to early to get to conceeded thinking these are for sure symptoms. Ugh I remember why I hate TTC now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

LOL... yes TTC is so frustrating. Im eager because I'm hoping to catch the eggy before my break...but trying to not put to much pressure on myself or OH...

Soda is my weakness, but I'm going to try super hard this next cycle.


----------



## Mommabrown

My OH is the one really putting pressure on me. He was ready to have me bare foot and pregnant again as soon as we had Emmaleigh. I dunno why but I always have this crazy fear of my tubes closing up. I'm a wacko. I hope clomid does the trick for you and you catch that sticky bean this cycle.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm so impatient is my issue... I wanna know my OH swimmers are better first, but dont wanna pay the $ again lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen- Try robitussin starting a few days before O & increase your water with it.

Hang in there Momma! Hope your super lucky & it happens soon!

Afm~.......Worried about my daddy. He came by yesterday to let dh change his oil & it seems he has had a stroke. No use of his left hand, facial droop, mouth drawn, balance off....He woke up like that yesterday morning & DID NOT go to the ER!!!!:growlmad: We talked til we were blue in the face & He refused to go or let me take him in, promised he would go in 1st thing this morning, but has not went & pretty much told my mom to forget it! He is only 67! There is nothing else I can do but cry & worry that my daddy isn't going to be around to see our Miracle come to be....It makes me upset & scared, especially that my kids are terrified now. I just don't know what to do, even if there is something I could do, more than likely he will refuse......I guess all I can do is pray & wait for the phone call bringing bad news......:cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jen, good luck with the CLomid! Fxed it works for you!!

Cupcake, I will be praying for your dad! :hugs:

AFM, CD32 and BFN. My cycles never go this long unless I have a cyst or pregnancy. I guess the tumor/ cyst is still causing SEs. I go Thursday t have it checked. I am pissed AF is not here, I was hoping OH and I would have one more cycle to TTC before I moved back to GA, but no. :(


----------



## Mommabrown

I know I don't understand why they cost so much Jen! 

Cupcake oh no hun! I hope he gives in and lets you take him to the hospital or at least his Dr. 

Galvan I'm sorry hun. I know getting that one extra session in would have made the move a little more bearable. Hugs hun.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Galvan :( Are they going to take it out if it keeps causing issues?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan. .Prayers for some answers. 

Cupcake...Prayers for your family. I know it's hard although I never got a chance to say goodbye to my daddy. Hopefully he will stop being stubborn.


----------



## Mommabrown

Can one of you add me to the Facebook group. Look me up Rashel Allen Brown.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I hate to hear that about your daddy 

Galvan Id for sure get checked out. Sorry your AF is late 

Jena I drank grapefruit juice and it helped me 

AFM one week and one day bleed free! I feel so much better about the sch. I'm actually realizing Im going to have a baby!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mommabrown said:


> Can one of you add me to the Facebook group. Look me up Rashel Allen Brown.

What FB Group?


----------



## Mommabrown

Isn't there a fb group of TR ladies? I'm almost certain I thought someone said there was. Maybe I'm wrong. Any who maybe we could make one?


----------



## Jenafyr4

IDK about a FB group either..

Fluter..when should I drink it? Like all the time? UGH lol its not the best tasting stuff, but whatever helps ya know.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh. Chapel hill has like 3 pages LoL
I'm up for a fb page for us too!


----------



## GalvanBaby

There are a few. Momma, I sent you a friend request. If anyone else wants to join, PM me. ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Galvan I'll head that way and check! 

Woke up light headed, nauseous, and metal mouth....not counting it for much because it's so soon after O. I think I may be getting the flu.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you to the group, Momma.

Hi ladies...been busy and eventful the last week or so. Asher's more active and aware of his surroundings now and he's hit the stage where he refuses to sleep so he can practice his new skills.

Kiddos are gonna be a racecar driver, a ladybug, a princess, and a pumpkin this year. I'm poor so we're recycling costumes lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah they sound cute! Emme, Laurynn, and I are going as cats! Lol the boys are not decided yet and I told them they better have one by Friday or they are going as hobos. Lol thanks for adding me hun!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Add me to the facebook page please... mine is private... Jen Afyr GP

My little ones are 2 Michael Myers, (son and step-son) a fat kid and a teenager...lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I messaged who I *think* is you...there's no option to add you, so I can't add you to the TR group without being "friends"


----------



## fluterby429

I have no idea about the Facebook deal.

Jena I can't remember exactly but I believe it's the days leading up to O. You can google it. 

I don't have a trick or treater this year :(. Mine are all too big. Next year though :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

No trick or treaters for me this year either :( We are going to open the fire hall & give out candy bars, so at I get to see the little spooks! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I trick or treated for myself until I was 23...is that sad?


----------



## cupcakestoy

LoL our whole family dressed up as zombies year before last... Not sad at all! I miss those days ...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh, I mean I actually walked up to doors, knocked, and said "Trick or Treat!" lmao

Rough night here. Had a horrible scare with Asher last night. He has croup and it was so bad that he couldn't breathe and I had to call 911 at 2:30am. He's gotten an oral steroid now and we're home, but keeping a close eye. Nothing scarier than waking up in the middle of the night to your 3 month old baby gasping for air


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh my goodness! That is scary. But glad he's ok!


----------



## stmom26

Oh Congrats Flutter go team blue! 
Well the 16th of this month my son (12) was admitted into the hospital for 4 Days his Appendix ruptured....thankfully they were able to place a drain tube to get most of the goop out now we go back the Monday before Thanksgivibg to have what's left taken out. He never complained but was running 103 fever so I was worried. 
Since we were in the hospital for so long I gained some weight back, but that's ok it will come off again (I hope)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh goodness hope he has a quick recovery. I know Emme has stopped breathing twice on us when she was an infant and we didn't sleep a wink through those nights. 

I'm so emotional today. Only nauseated after I brushed my teeth this morning...but a had huge cry with Emma at the Doctors office after she pulled the fire alarm.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I went to the gyno to check on my tumor/ cyst today, and it was gone!!! My gyno said it more than likely was a blood cyst that either burst or dried up. I am so happy it is gone! There were 2 follies in its place!! She refused bloodwork to check on anything else as to why we aren't getting pregnant, she said it is a matter of luck, and we will eventually get pregnant if we keep trying. I am finding another dr in GA thank God!


----------



## Mommabrown

Great news Galvan!!!! Super happy for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Stmom- wow! Good thing you were worried enough to take him in! Hope all goes well!

Galvan-Yay! Since it was a blood cyst? Does that mean you were pregnant? Your Dr. Sucks, but glad your getting a new 1!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry I saw your signature :/ I thought I remembered the "tumor" was the cause of the bfp... My bad. Sorry.

Momma-how many dpo are you?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yes, I was definitely pregnant, so it is another early lose at 6 weeks. She said once I have had 1 more lose, we can do tests. I am like WTF???? Seriously, I have to lose another one to find out why I keep losing them, that doesn't make sense. GRRR


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's crazy... I never understood the lose 3, then test for problems thing.... Clearly these Dr.'s don't know how devastating a loss is....


----------



## fluterby429

Goodness, sounds like everyone has had a rough patch with kiddos lately. My oldest son is in a cast smh 

Galvan I'm so happy you're tumor/cyst is gone!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake 8 dpo. I'm so bloated I look 4 months pregnant..nauseousness at 11 pm again when I woke up to get Emmaleigh. I'm afraid it's all in my head this cycle. Craziness.

Galvan wtf? I'm not sure why they say wait. I don't get it. Why cause a woman more heart ache and dismay than she needs!


----------



## cupcakestoy

8dpo is early, but maybe you got a super early implanter ;) Are you testing soon or waiting it out? lol Hard decision I know! Hope you got a little spook growing in there!


----------



## Mommabrown

I'm trying to wait it out. I just can't have hopes of seeing 2 lines there so I think i'd rather wait....at least this is what the rational voice in my head says....the one in my gut says run buy all the test and pee pee pee! Ha


----------



## GalvanBaby

Happy Halloween!!!
Here are some pics of my kids tonight. They were a Zipper Zombie and a half Fairy because she couldn't find the wings she wanted, so she just put make-up on.

What were your kids tonight??
 



Attached Files:







1526495_1506805819574095_4941521795546725874_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









10629341_1506805686240775_8429011744503712575_o.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mommabrown

Galvan we had a Cat, a vampire, scream?? , and my pumpkin. 

Moody as hell have a bad feeling my hormones are wacky. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141031_175950.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have to share Snow White
 



Attached Files:







10730931_387120214777364_1079243999501271914_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can someone add me to the fb group? Brandy Clifford. Picture is of my twin Danica &#9786;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sent you a message Brandy


----------



## cupcakestoy

Love the pics girls! 

AFM~Dad has a "little" movement back in his hand.....long ways to go yet tho :/

Af is arriving today, not surprised, but I still get a little down each cycle when she shows up....*sigh

Oh well, onward & upward :) Still waiting for our blessing & know its coming, one way or another!

Cracking down on my weight loss efforts tomorrow. Excited to see the pounds start falling off again lol

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

Boo cupcake sorry girl but great attitude!!! It will happen one way or another. I had to learn my path was going to be different than I planned and it's ok! 

15 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe how fast it's going! 

Someone can send me the FB link too my name is Tally Brown. My profile is the kids with blue balloons


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Added you to both groups. Just waiting on admin approval


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Brandi. I think I misunderstood and thought it was just us. As I scroll through I see familiar faces from where I had my TR. I will tred lightly in there. I see one name that likes to jump in on what I call the mean girl bandwagon. If I see the names Rachael Fisher or Amber Hutchins, I'm out. These ladies steal pics of other ladies and make make fun of them. They get others to join in. One went as far as firing a TR ladies husband bc be worked for her over their antics. It's an insane story


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Report them now to Christina Pennington-Manning and she'll make sure they're removed/not let in. I think she keeps a list. She's got a pinned post in the Pregnancy group of all of Lisa's names.

Unless you're referring to the Amazing TR Babies group. I added you to both.


----------



## momsbaby

Can you add me as well to fb. Rebecca Price my pic is of me and dh looking at each other. There's alot of Rebecca Price's on fb


----------



## fluterby429

It's on the babies page. I'll probably get out of that one since I don't really have a reversal baby. I don't see any on the other page yet


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey ladies! Sorry to hear about everyone's medical troubles. Glad your dad is getting movement back Cupcake. He is a stubborn man huh?
Brandy, I can understand why you were sad over your iud and happy at the same time.
Brandi, can I join the Facebook groups too?? I don't participate usually, but I like reading. My name is Angela and it's a photo of me and my husband.

Fluter, I bet it's awesome to feel better about your pregnancy. 
Jen, I hope your clomid works. 
AFM: I am waiting for insurance still. I guess I will get to have my ivf in January. Not too impatient surprisingly.


----------



## AngienDaniel

....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Girls, but mom called for me to come by this morning....seems dad is having another stroke, & STILL refusing treatment! I lost it! I am so angry & so hurt by his selfish decisions! He wants to just lie there & die :( I guess he doesn't care that he's killing me & the grand kids too! I got tired of begging & pleading for him to go. He told me to leave, so I did. My mom is mad I can't MAKE him go? I just told her if he got to where he can't speak call ems then call me...Until then I'm done. If he wants to me to leave him alone, then as hard as it is, I will. I have no power in this situation....Breaks my heart but what else can I do, except to refuse to watch his demise????


----------



## LLawson

Hello Ladies! How is everyone? Im not on much lately. Ive been doing some major cleaning. Its turned out to be very therapeutic! Going through stuff probably as far back as 25 years ago.. Ive been stress free for awhile but ran across some old videos of my brother that died back in March then another one of my brothers was in a dui crash totally his new Mustang late on Halloween! It was his fault, he hit a slick spot lost control. He had only had a few drinks but he knew better and should have never been driving. It breaks my heart for him cause he hit another car and says all he can think about is those people. Everyone was ok but it could have bern alot worse. My brother already suffers from severe depression so its kind of up to us to help him through this. It just brings more stress though. But what do you do? I just lost one brother and cant imagine losing another.
AFM, Im on cycle day 14. A few strange things going on. My temp has been elevated the last three days. No positive LH yet. ( the cheap ones look positive but no smiley on the other ones). Yesterday I felt like I was having some mild ovulation pains but I still never got a positive LH? I dont know if stress s messing with my cycle or what?
Cupcake, I hope your dad continues to improve! Men can be so stubborn!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My Dad is like yours Cupcake. He hates going to the doctor and won't go no matter what anyone says or how anyone pleads. I am a smart-alec though and would refuse to speak to my dad if he acted ridiculous. (We have had a few of these episodes.) I can't handle ignorant behavior. It seems to make me want to beat someone to death. I am sorry that your dad is being childish. I am also sorry that it is in a very serious situation. I pray he makes the right decision before he can't change his mind. I will be praying for him.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I'm sorry he's being a typical man! I hope he is laying there listening to the words you said in his head and decides to go. 

Lawson it could be stress or your gearing up to O.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Cupcake! 

I haven't spoken to my mother in years because she is a childish attention wench. She has a medical situation and gets everyone all up in arms to refuse Dr treatment. Last time I spoke to her was to tell her goodbye. She refuse treatment for so long she ended up in a 27 day coma. When they were able to take her out of the coma I let her I know we thought she was dead and I already said my goodbyes and so I would see her at her funeral. So over her.


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown, Im hoping thats all it is but my temp usually never goes up until After I actually ovulate.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Cupcakes, I'm sorry your dad is being so stubborn. I hope he comes around and realizes how important to all of you he is and gets the treatment he needs.

Brandy, I sent you a FB message. I can only get you added to the TR group if we're friends on FB, but there is no friend request option. So you'll have to send me a request.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Cupcakes, I'm sorry your dad is being so stubborn. I hope he comes around and realizes how important to all of you he is and gets the treatment he needs.
> 
> Brandy, I sent you a FB message. I can only get you added to the TR group if we're friends on FB, but there is no friend request option. So you'll have to send me a request.

Oh hehe I have a privacy setting forgot. Whats you name on FB? I dont see any messages


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake - I'm sorry to hear about your dad. *hugs*

DH and I are going to a seminar at the REACH center on the 18th. I'm still not sure if we'll pursue IVF, but at least this way we'll have all the info. I also have my yearly that morning, plus Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out that day, LOL.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It might have gone to your "Other" folder. There's the Inbox and Other. Brandi Bieksa Burrows Meszaros


----------



## ~Brandy~

I sent you a friends request Brandi. Your kiddos are soooooo cute!

On a side note.. Did you guys see the Kardashians on the home page? Just the sight of them makes me want to hurl. I didn't know they had a kids line of clothes. I wish they would just go away I am so sick of hearing and seeing them everywhere. I really dont get why the world is obsessed about who they are sleeping with, marrying, divorcing etc.


----------



## fluterby429

Cuocake sorry about your dad. My grandpa was the same way

It's good to have info on IVF before doing it. Even with all that I read, I don't think I was mentally prepared for the process. 

Brandy, I think they Kardadhians are disgusting. Our country is obsessed with stupid stuff and people


----------



## Jenafyr4

CD 2 for me... Dr appt Wednesday for clomid and shoulder surgery Thursday


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Hello Ladies! How is everyone? Im not on much lately. Ive been doing some major cleaning. Its turned out to be very therapeutic! Going through stuff probably as far back as 25 years ago.. Ive been stress free for awhile but ran across some old videos of my brother that died back in March then another one of my brothers was in a dui crash totally his new Mustang late on Halloween! It was his fault, he hit a slick spot lost control. He had only had a few drinks but he knew better and should have never been driving. It breaks my heart for him cause he hit another car and says all he can think about is those people. Everyone was ok but it could have bern alot worse. My brother already suffers from severe depression so its kind of up to us to help him through this. It just brings more stress though. But what do you do? I just lost one brother and cant imagine losing another.
> AFM, Im on cycle day 14. A few strange things going on. My temp has been elevated the last three days. No positive LH yet. ( the cheap ones look positive but no smiley on the other ones). Yesterday I felt like I was having some mild ovulation pains but I still never got a positive LH? I dont know if stress s messing with my cycle or what?
> Cupcake, I hope your dad continues to improve! Men can be so stubborn!

 LL- I'm sorry about what your going through sweetie! Hugs for you! As far as your temp rise, do you think maybe you just missed your surge with the smileys? A few more days of temps should tell, but I do hope you got some bd in!



~Brandy~ said:


> Thinking of you Cupcake!
> 
> I haven't spoken to my mother in years because she is a childish attention wench. She has a medical situation and gets everyone all up in arms to refuse Dr treatment. Last time I spoke to her was to tell her goodbye. She refuse treatment for so long she ended up in a 27 day coma. When they were able to take her out of the coma I let her I know we thought she was dead and I already said my goodbyes and so I would see her at her funeral. So over her.

 Brandy-I hate to hear about you & your mom! Honestly I never felt really loved by my, except a handful of times in my life, so this kinda seals the deal...I just don't want regrets after he passes, but for now I have done all I can do, so I will follow his wishes & leave him alone. 



Jenafyr4 said:


> CD 2 for me... Dr appt Wednesday for clomid and shoulder surgery Thursday

Wow shoulder surgery & clomid? I hope its either just a endoscopy, even those can be rough! Prayers for a speedy recovery for you, as well as luck with the Clomid cycle!!!

Nothing new here. I did break out into a cleaning frenzy yesterday. Used all my frustration & anger productively! Nice clean house, Changed out the bed linens, did & put up all the laundry, cleaned our 55 gallon aquarium, even the microwave too! Still didn't sleep great, but at least felt like I was accomplishing something....Back to work today....ugh but I am excited to vote this afternoon, then go to our 1st Ladies group meeting at church tonight!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake my temp was high again today. I sure hope I didnt miss it. I would think I would have felt more pain though. The last two months after being on the metformin my surge was on cycle day 16 for both months. I dont start testing until 3 days after the clomid because I was getting false positives from it. So today is only cycle day 15. Another thing is almost always I have a positive LH that lasts a few days. My temp rose on cycle day 12 and is still up. I did get lots of bd in but I worry with the Clomid that insemination is the only way Ill get pregnant. Its supposed to be really harsh on the sperm. I told my hubby I was giving my self until next month with my RE and the Clomid crap. I see my gyno for my annual next month and Im going to see about other options. I just dont have money saved for anything expensive. Maybe I can work it out where they can put me on something else and I can still get the free inseminations from my RE. I know Im done with the Clomid then. 
I had another friend call and tell me she was pregnant yesterday. It really bums me out!
Jenafyr good luck on your shoulder surgery!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies... its arthroscopy on my shoulder. IDK my doctor will give me clomid this month with all that going on or not... I will keep you all posted


----------



## Mommabrown

I'm having load of white ewcm types today I'm almost certain I'm out. I guess after coming off BC I'm a little more sensitive to estrogen...that's my only guess. So now waiting for AF...

jen hope all goes well with surgery. 

Lawson. . .i hope surely you haven't missed your surge maybe you will just O later in your cycle without the meds.


----------



## LLawson

Well, I got my positive LH last night so I was excited about going for an insemination today and wouldnt you know it, I emailed my RE and his office is closed today for his mothers funeral. I feel horrible for him but I just cant win for losing....
My temp jumped up even higher today. It went from 97.9 to 98.3 so Im not sure whats going on with that? Ive never done this?
Well, we will get lots of bding in but I dont think it will help with the Clomid.
Have a good day ladies!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Llawson, your RE doesn't have a backup plan with another office for when he is closed? It seems like you have been trying to get this done forever! I would be seriously angry. I would feel bad for him, but it is very unprofessional of him to have his office closed being that he is an RE so he needs to be available for his patients at anytime since fertility is all about the timing.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry LL!


----------



## LLawson

Galvan, he doesnt have another office that he works with but he does have a nurse that can meet you anytime, you just have to pay her if its after hours or on the weekend but thats it. With his mothers funeral he said it was all closed today because its the day of the funeral. It is getting very frustrating. I would go on to someone else I just dont have the money right now. Everything at my REs office is free unless it falls after hours or the weekend. I just cant have any luck!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh I'm sorry Lawson.

Bfn this afternoon. Ugh. So I'm on to trying soy iso to see if it can help.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy to report my dad FINALLY went to the er! Diagnosed 2 strokes & a blockage in the brain :( he didn't want me to know but I'm ok with that since he's getting treatment!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Llawson, I can understand the frustration. I hope you can get lucky next cycle, and get in for the iUI!!

Cupcake, so glad your Dad went to the ER!!

Momma, sorry about the BFN. I hate seeing that 1 line. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Galvan. I have been on BC since June after the MC and I think maybe or just hopefully actually that maybe these last 2 cycles were trying to regulate me. I've been on 31-34 day cycles so hoping Soy Isoflavens help me out. 

Cupcake Yay!! I'm glad he went. Sorry about all the bad news but at least now he can get the proper help.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today has been crazy. Asher is sick. Well, STILL sick, anyway. Spiked a 103.8 in the middle of the night, so rushed him to Children's Hospital out of town (our local hospital kept saying reflux). They did an xray and lo and behold, he has pneumonia. Antibiotics have been started and he slept all day. Now he's awake and playing and I'm keeping a close eye on his temperature. He was 99.1 an hour ago and 99.7 20 minutes ago. Gonna be dosing before we head to bed for the night.


----------



## fluterby429

Poor little guy. Glad he's on the mend


----------



## Mommabrown

Awhhh.. Poor feller. Glad he is getting better. Emme only seems to get a cold at the beginning of weather changes. Spring /fall to be exact never anything worse. 

AFM, SI definitely helps me sleep. No other effects at all other than being tired when I wake up and falling into a deep sleep after I take it at bed time.


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, I hope Asher gets well soon! Its scary when they are little and get sick like that cause they cant tell you whats bothering them.
Cupcake, hows your dad?
How is everyone else? Looks like its been quiet on her awhile.
Im on cycle day 22. Temp still higher than usual but I dont hold out much hope since I didnt get inseminated. Ill see if I can post a pic of my chart.


----------



## LLawson

Heres my charts. I couldnt get it to copy from the laptop and the programs not available for my ipad so the only thing I could figure was to take a pic of the laptop so I hope someone can make it out. LOL the calendar may not be easy to read but I think the chart will be.
Well my preview is showing it upside down so I flipped it and its still upside down. Can anyone tell me how you fix this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLawson

Heres the calendar but upside down as well. Im not computer savvy at all sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLawson

Heres the last part
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi- Hope little Asher is better!

LL-Good temp rise! Fx'd for you! Dad seems to be doing ok, still not much going on with the hand but hoping some therapy will help...

Not much going on here, just COLD!!! UGH! Hope everyone else is warm & cozy! lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies. ..recovering from my shoulder surgery rather well. I start therapy on Thursday. Dr wouldn't give me clomid. He said until OH repeats his SA since his #s were so low.But I'm cd11 and +opk so another all natural cycle. Hope all you are doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck to you LL and Jen! I hope we see a bfp on this thread soon. 

Cupcake glad your dad is doing better 
Brandi - hope Asher is on the road to recovery by now. 

AFM: I'm over whelmed with school, the kids schedules and my pregnancy brain and body. I can't wait for the semester to end! I have 3 weeks until my appointment to check my SCH and my previa. I'm hoping both are resolved. My husband is having serious sex withdraw. I am too, but only for a minute then I'm too tired lol. 3 weeks and I'll also be at my 1/2 way point. I feel him move around here and there but I can't wait for to feel it stronger. I can't wait to see him again on the ultrasoind too!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay so exciting fluter...


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Fluter how exciting to feel him move. 

Cupcake even my rooster has stopped crowing because he's so cold. Ha. 

Last day on soy tonight. I really am having no side effects. I hope it works. We are having all 7 of Allens brothers and sister plus their kids, his dad, his mom and step dad, and aunts and uncles for Thanksgiving. Shoot me now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Hey ladies. ..recovering from my shoulder surgery rather well. I start therapy on Thursday. Dr wouldn't give me clomid. He said until OH repeats his SA since his #s were so low.But I'm cd11 and +opk so another all natural cycle. Hope all you are doing well.

Wishing you a speedy recovery Jen! Good luck with this cycle!



fluterby429 said:


> Good luck to you LL and Jen! I hope we see a bfp on this thread soon.
> 
> Cupcake glad your dad is doing better
> Brandi - hope Asher is on the road to recovery by now.
> 
> AFM: I'm over whelmed with school, the kids schedules and my pregnancy brain and body. I can't wait for the semester to end! I have 3 weeks until my appointment to check my SCH and my previa. I'm hoping both are resolved. My husband is having serious sex withdraw. I am too, but only for a minute then I'm too tired lol. 3 weeks and I'll also be at my 1/2 way point. I feel him move around here and there but I can't wait for to feel it stronger. I can't wait to see him again on the ultrasoind too!

Can't believe your almost half way there! How Awesome to feel them move! Can't wait to experience that again! 



Mommabrown said:


> Awh Fluter how exciting to feel him move.
> 
> Cupcake even my rooster has stopped crowing because he's so cold. Ha.
> 
> Last day on soy tonight. I really am having no side effects. I hope it works. We are having all 7 of Allens brothers and sister plus their kids, his dad, his mom and step dad, and aunts and uncles for Thanksgiving. Shoot me now.

 When I did Soy, I only got a dull headache & did have horrid cramps during O...Tried them 3-4 times I think, of course no luck here, but hoping you get super lucky this cycle!!!!

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies! Hope you're all feeling better than I am. Asher's much better now. Thank you for all the well wishes...but now I have pneumonia. It's bad in my right lung and just a spot in my left, I can't breathe without pain and the occasional deep breaths I get in are excruciating. I have felt so bad turning the kids down from reading a story because I can barely get a word out in a breath. I've been living off Advil since Monday to put me at a level where I can sit and supervise the kids. My house has been neglected all week. I finally took myself to the hospital last night (with all four kids). They're not sure yet if I caught whatever Asher had that gave him pneumonia (I have no idea what, but likely the croup) or if I caught the flu and left it for too long (and I was dehydrated) that it developed into it.

Either way, I've been started on a course of antibiotics which I'll be picking up later today. Thank GOD for far away angels who help you out in your time of need. I wouldn't be able to afford them for a few days otherwise. It's the 4th set of antibiotics in my house in a week.

It's snowing here today and the kids asked me if we could put up the Christmas tree today. Since they have a day off school, I figure I might be able to recruit them for some tidying and use the Christmas tree as an incentive. 

Speaking of Christmas, I'm really hoping and praying for you guys for lots of Christmas BFPs (or even a little beforehand)!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Brandi sorry you're all I'll. I hope you all get to feeling better quickly. I'm sure they'll enjoy putting the tree up. 

Cupcake how's your Dad doing? 

Nothing new to report. I can't tell which ovary I'm going to O from because they both are taking turns at cramping today. Side effect I assume.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma-He's just as grumpy, but physically no worse....:wacko: Drives me nuts, but I guess he's ok lol

My bb's have been SUPER sore since af left which is weird for me? Usually have ewcm by now too, but really dry....Wondered if anyone else has experienced this? I was worried my hormones may be screwy, so yesterday I took a OPK & got a smiley,on cd 12, which is a day or 2 early for me. Of course it had been 3 days since we bd, so I attempted to seduce dh (just in case ;)), even though I didn't really want it either lol well he was really tired & gave it a half hearted attempt, but didn't finish!:dohh: Going to try again tonight, but figuring it will be too late.... Had cramps last night, but gone today & still dry as a bone? Who knows? But this O was sneaky, if I did O, that is. I know we have a slim chance, but it bothers me when we don't even hit the window... :growlmad:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake...dry as a bone and sore boobies here too lol. I think for me the dryness comes from my pain meds. Used the last of my preseed this cycle, I also ovulated early. Got a +opk on cd11 AGAIN... we got in some good bd sessions though. 

Good luck and baby dust....


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake as long as there is some nice good cm around the cervix it should be OK. That is good that he is physically still the same and not getting any worse. 

I have had weird cycles were I O early one month and late the next this year. I envy girls who O on the same day every month. 

Jen I hope you catch that sticky bean with all the bding your getting in.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I hate that you're feeling bad. Being that sick with little ones is rough. I hope you feel better soon 

If I hadn't opened my Preeseed and squeezed some I am instead cup, I'd give it away along with the CB digital OPK sticks I have.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter! I have some preseed in the drawer....Just don't usually need it & got caught off guard (stupid body), BUT not that its matters now. My back up plan FAILED! UGH by the time i got out of the shower dh was OUT! (Stupid job! lol) So with last bd 4 days before O, I'm pretty much just on to next cycle. Thinking about filling my last Femara script.....Hate for it to just to waste...& figure what's it going to hurt, right? If next month is a bust then I'll go back to NTNP to preserve my sanity until IVF. I think I have muster for 1 last TTC cycle! LMBO!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CUpcake, I think I am finished with TTC honestly. I bought OPKs and HPTs 2 weeks ago, but I am not sure if we will use them. I am to the point that I doubt anything will work except maybe IUI or IVF. The 1st IUI didn't work and the second was cancelled. I am kind of scared to spend al that money on meds for another IUI, and it get cancelled because I respond on the wrong side. I wonder if they will up my dose for IUI this time since I only responded on my left side last time? Hmm... I am going to try to get into TTC again for at least another 2 cycles, but we shall see.

Jenafyr, I usually O between CDs 11 and 13. As long as your LP is the same you should be good! FX for a BFP very soon!1


----------



## cupcakestoy

Galvan I know what you mean. I have thought about doing more iuis, but I just don't want to.....I know it worked the 1st time, but with a blighted ovum I know its probably a long shot of getting a thb with dh sperm issues, then failure with last 2 iuis just sucked...its too much emotionally, physically & financially for me to handle....just rather throw money into the ivf fund.....then be crushed again.....I'm just whiney tho. You do what's best for you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Galvan have you tried acupuncture? It is supposed to help your ovaries rotate in O. I have a DF who did it and it helped her. 

Awh cupcake you should do whatever your comfortable with. 

Brandi I seen the pictures of Asher he is so cute! 

AFM, CD 10 just waiting to O. We have DTD 2 nights in a row. I hate to say it but if DH don't bd with me this week because he's to tired I'll kill him.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma- my dh is working 12 hrs/day 6 days a week :( I can't be too mad him, especially since I didn't tell him about +opk....it makes it a job when he knows LoL...still on the fence about TTC with femara this coming cycle....scared to set myself up for heartache....nothing ventured nothing gained.....I know I know LoL got over a week to figure it out....


----------



## Jenafyr4

2-3dpo my boobs hurt and have since before ovulation. I'm super stressed out with stuff in my life. I go back to work tomorrow so hopefully getting back to my routine will help. OH is having his SA repeat next month if no bfp. 
I did the baby predictor thing with cheri22 and felt like I was relying on her predictions so I had a little talk with the man upstairs and just asked to allow this on his time. It actually helped.
I need prayers. ... my OH has an interview for a really good job of Wednesday. This would be great for us and a burden off me especially if we have to move to iui. 

I will never give up ttc, may just change my approach. All you ladies give me strength and encouragement and I hope I can do the same for you all as well. Hope you all had a great weekend. ..


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Jen those are such lovely words and beautiful put. I hope you get your angel soon. I feel that he has the perfect one waiting for you for the perfect time. Glad prayer helped you feel better and fx for him to get this job! 

Cupcake I asked Allen last night if he thinks tube length has anything to do with us not having a successful pregnancy again so far and he told me he wanted to approach this with no pressure so it don't hurt us as bad. I know what you mean. I would like to this good things would come from you trying femara again but i I can't predict the out come. Hugs chick.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Momma :) It will most likely be a last minute decision lol I'm torn, because last Dec. is when we got our bfp :( So in a way I want to go all out, but in another way I don't want to try at all....*sigh.....Crazy how hard this has to be for most of us, but what kills us makes us stronger, right???


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there ladies. I know where each of you are at. TTC was one of the most difficult times in my life. Just remember, your path maybe different than you first or second or third planned. I know I went thorough lots of plans and lots of ups and downs (mostly downs), but in the end my path took me right where I needed to be. I'm trying to bait DH for one more. He's not taking the bait though. He said if it happens on it's own then it will be, but no more "trying". I just feel bad for the baby to be alone. All of my kids will be out of the house by the time he's 5. If I've learned anything, it's that just when you think it's over, a window opens.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Fluter I know exactly what you mean. Not only will they all be gone. I dreamed of this crazy idea of them playing with her. Because of the age gap she is often alone or playing with me or DH instead. It's sad. 

Cupcake your exactly right. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger.

I hope I O on time this month if so it should be sometime this weekend and we could ultimately know by or a little after Thanksgiving. If we get out BDing sessions in right.


----------



## Navygrrl

Tomorrow I have my yearly and might ask about getting a prescription for letrozole. Not sure, though, since it's so much more expensive than clomid. DH and I are also going to a Meet the Doctor event at REACH in the evening to get more info on what our next steps might be. Oh, and Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out at midnight, so I won't be sleeping much, LOL.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy good luck at your appointment. The letrozole is s lot better on your system than clomid. I'm a believer over clomid any day. It has way less side effects and risks. I look it at it like its a get what you pay for deal


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> Tomorrow I have my yearly and might ask about getting a prescription for letrozole. Not sure, though, since it's so much more expensive than clomid. DH and I are also going to a Meet the Doctor event at REACH in the evening to get more info on what our next steps might be. Oh, and Dragon Age: Inquisition comes out at midnight, so I won't be sleeping much, LOL.

The cost of femara for some people confuses me because here I get it for $4 at the pharmacy.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy does your insurance cover it? I didn't have insurance at the time and it cost me $76 for a 5 day supply.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Both were cheap for me too....Our ins. Did cover it tho...


----------



## Navygrrl

I don't know if my new insurance will cover it, but my current insurance doesn't cover it. It didn't cover clomid, either, but that was cheap.

DH and I went to the Meet the Doctor event and it was really nice. We scheduled a new patient appointment for December 2. We were able to speak with the doctor that my OB/GYN recommended and get a rough idea of what we'll be doing. We pretty much have to do all the testing again, other than the HSG (thank goodness for that!), but we'll probably start with injectibles and IUI. Hopefully that will be successful. Actually, I'd rather be pregnant with this cycle, but all signs are pointing to NO, which is par for the course.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck Navy


----------



## AngienDaniel

Good luck Navy!

I can't believe that you are 17 weeks already, Fluter! The time just passes by so quickly. 
I am still waiting for the 12th of December when our insurance comes into effect. I already have the prescriptions for the tests me and the hubby have to get done again. I have the money saved for the trip itself and the money for the meds. The procedure is already paid for. My cycle will start at the end of December/early January. That leaves me with one more cycle to go before I get to start this. I joined a few IVF groups but I know that it is completely a personal experience, as there is not anyone admitting to having done a Mini-IVF like I am doing. Makes me more nervous really. As each day passes, I get more and more nervous. One thing I am for sure going to do is save enough money for acupuncture. I am going to do it as soon as our insurance starts. I actually am asking my husband to go as well. He has not agreed as yet, but I am gonna keep on him. I pray this cycle works as I know I can't keep doing this to myself forever. I feel confident, but that also can lead to more pain. Trusting in God to give me this thing I want so very badly is so hard some moments. No one cares but me and my hubby. I have no support and the only reason anyone asks, (which they hardly do,) is so they can back-bite me for how they feel like we are wasting our time and money. I just want another baby so badly. I have waited so many years. I have asked and begged and promised and pleaded and cried with my God and I know I have done and will do all I can. The rest is in His hands. I got the acupuncture, the pineapple, the socks, the vitamins, every material thing I can get to help me succeed... Now all I need is God's o.k. 
Again, I am waiting.. God-willing, for a miracle. There are so many little things that can go wrong, and so many that can go right. My heart is both happy and scared to pieces.. I will be back in a few months to let everyone know whether God says yes.
Hopefully by the time I come back I will have some great news from many of you and great news of my own!.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm so excited for you!! My IVF was mini so it DOES WORK!!! Don't worry with the nay Sayers. They aren't paying your bills and its your life!!! Be positive! Think about it in the smallest of form when you're going through it. Imagine your little embryo dividing over and over then wiggling in nice and snug. I did this through my entire process and I talked to my baby in the beginning (still do). Positivity goes aong way


----------



## LLawson

Hi, Ladies! Thought I would pop in and say hi!
Im trying to limit my time online because I seem to get alot more done that way!
Looks like everyone is doing well.
Im on cycle day 3. Going to try for an IUI again this month. Pray for me that it doesnt fall on a weekend, holiday or anything else! Seems like all odds are against me sometimes but Im not giving up that easy! My body sure hates me for it though.
If things dont work this month, Im changing things up on my own. I know you all think Im crazy to follow my REs orders of Clomid for so long but I was hoping the Metformin/Clomid combo would do the trick and it still may if I could ever get in for an IUI. I would go somewhere else but dont have the money to pay for all that right now and its free with my RE. I need to schedule my yearly visit for December and talk to my Gyno more about it. She told me a few months ago to just continue his orders at my age she thought thats what I need but maybe she will have some different advice or can try me on some new meds. I pay 24.00 for 15 Clomid because my insurance doesnt cover it. Is the Femara cheaper or alot more? Does anyone know thats been on them both? I was excited about an option to switch my insurance to a better one that will include some fertility stuff but found out the cost was going to triple so I cant afford that right now.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Momma, no I haven't tried acupuncture. There are no acupuncturists around me that know how to do fertility acupuncture. One told me that she wouldn't even try it because, if she did it wrong, it could cause infertility more.

We will continue to TTC, but no treatments for a while. We are going to wait until OH gets his visa to do IVF. That way he can be there with me throughout the pregnancy, and we will have all things immigration behind us. I will be going to GA in February, but we will TTC until then. If God wants, we will get pregnant with our keeper the old fashioned way! LOL


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navygrrl said:


> I don't know if my new insurance will cover it, but my current insurance doesn't cover it. It didn't cover clomid, either, but that was cheap.
> 
> DH and I went to the Meet the Doctor event and it was really nice. We scheduled a new patient appointment for December 2. We were able to speak with the doctor that my OB/GYN recommended and get a rough idea of what we'll be doing. We pretty much have to do all the testing again, other than the HSG (thank goodness for that!), but we'll probably start with injectibles and IUI. Hopefully that will be successful. Actually, I'd rather be pregnant with this cycle, but all signs are pointing to NO, which is par for the course.

 Glad you guys have some new Hope, as well as a new plan forming! I had looked into injectibles with iui, but it would be roughly 1/3 of IVF cost for us, so we decided to just wait. Do check & see if there is a program for med assistance, compassionate care or such? Not sure if they cover for iui or just ivf, but worth looking into it! Good luck!



AngienDaniel said:


> Good luck Navy!
> 
> I can't believe that you are 17 weeks already, Fluter! The time just passes by so quickly.
> I am still waiting for the 12th of December when our insurance comes into effect. I already have the prescriptions for the tests me and the hubby have to get done again. I have the money saved for the trip itself and the money for the meds. The procedure is already paid for. My cycle will start at the end of December/early January. That leaves me with one more cycle to go before I get to start this. I joined a few IVF groups but I know that it is completely a personal experience, as there is not anyone admitting to having done a Mini-IVF like I am doing. Makes me more nervous really. As each day passes, I get more and more nervous. One thing I am for sure going to do is save enough money for acupuncture. I am going to do it as soon as our insurance starts. I actually am asking my husband to go as well. He has not agreed as yet, but I am gonna keep on him. I pray this cycle works as I know I can't keep doing this to myself forever. I feel confident, but that also can lead to more pain. Trusting in God to give me this thing I want so very badly is so hard some moments. No one cares but me and my hubby. I have no support and the only reason anyone asks, (which they hardly do,) is so they can back-bite me for how they feel like we are wasting our time and money. I just want another baby so badly. I have waited so many years. I have asked and begged and promised and pleaded and cried with my God and I know I have done and will do all I can. The rest is in His hands. I got the acupuncture, the pineapple, the socks, the vitamins, every material thing I can get to help me succeed... Now all I need is God's o.k.
> Again, I am waiting.. God-willing, for a miracle. There are so many little things that can go wrong, and so many that can go right. My heart is both happy and scared to pieces.. I will be back in a few months to let everyone know whether God says yes.
> Hopefully by the time I come back I will have some great news from many of you and great news of my own!.

 Won't be long now Angie! Excited for you & Hope your super blessed 1st time around!



fluterby429 said:


> Angie I'm so excited for you!! My IVF was mini so it DOES WORK!!! Don't worry with the nay Sayers. They aren't paying your bills and its your life!!! Be positive! Think about it in the smallest of form when you're going through it. Imagine your little embryo dividing over and over then wiggling in nice and snug. I did this through my entire process and I talked to my baby in the beginning (still do). Positivity goes aong way

Wow! Your almost half way there!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


LLawson said:


> Hi, Ladies! Thought I would pop in and say hi!
> Im trying to limit my time online because I seem to get alot more done that way!
> Looks like everyone is doing well.
> Im on cycle day 3. Going to try for an IUI again this month. Pray for me that it doesnt fall on a weekend, holiday or anything else! Seems like all odds are against me sometimes but Im not giving up that easy! My body sure hates me for it though.
> If things dont work this month, Im changing things up on my own. I know you all think Im crazy to follow my REs orders of Clomid for so long but I was hoping the Metformin/Clomid combo would do the trick and it still may if I could ever get in for an IUI. I would go somewhere else but dont have the money to pay for all that right now and its free with my RE. I need to schedule my yearly visit for December and talk to my Gyno more about it. She told me a few months ago to just continue his orders at my age she thought thats what I need but maybe she will have some different advice or can try me on some new meds. I pay 24.00 for 15 Clomid because my insurance doesnt cover it. Is the Femara cheaper or alot more? Does anyone know thats been on them both? I was excited about an option to switch my insurance to a better one that will include some fertility stuff but found out the cost was going to triple so I cant afford that right now.

 Praying you get in for an iui this cycle! As far as cost, our ins. covered both, but from what other ladies have said Femara is alot more expensive. Our you guys considering IVF? Sorry I can't remember lol



GalvanBaby said:


> Momma, no I haven't tried acupuncture. There are no acupuncturists around me that know how to do fertility acupuncture. One told me that she wouldn't even try it because, if she did it wrong, it could cause infertility more.
> 
> We will continue to TTC, but no treatments for a while. We are going to wait until OH gets his visa to do IVF. That way he can be there with me throughout the pregnancy, and we will have all things immigration behind us. I will be going to GA in February, but we will TTC until then. If God wants, we will get pregnant with our keeper the old fashioned way! LOL

How is the visa process going? Hope its a done deal soon! I would LOVE to try accupuncture, but sadly NOONE here or any where close does it :(
I am thinking about Reflexology though. My dh's work has a Wellness plan, that covers Chiropractic, massage therapy & such. I have started going back for massage therapy once a week, not in hopes it will help, but somebody rubbing me for an hour for only a $5 co-pay.....Yes please!!!! LOVE it!

Not much going on here, just work & getting ready for the Holidays!:xmas9: I got volunteered to make Turkey & Dressing for church tomorrow :shrug:, so I'm up making cornbread at 3a.m. lol Also taking on an active roll with the younger kids class on Weds. nights. They range from 3-6, so its super busy, :bike:but alot of fun! Surprised myself lately, as I have started loving on a 2 month old little baby boy at church! He's soooo cute & really likes to smile! My dh & him are becoming BIG:friends:! Also excited as a friend of mine just had her 4th baby boy on Monday! Figure she will be exhausted, so I can steal him away some! I'll admit at times holding other's little ones makes my heart heavy, but I also think it gives me hope that someday, we will have our own precious Miracle in our arms! Makes me all warm & fuzzy! lol Hope you guys have a Blessed Weekend!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies looking into meds Compassionate Care covers Gonal-f and one brand of hcg for trigger. You can get up to 75% off. It's awesome. I wished we had applied before the first IUI we did. We did have it for the second and it saved us $300. Our IUI's with injectables were very expensive. I think we paid almost as much for the two IUI's as we did the IVF. There are states that have IVF programs as well. Each clinic sets their own price for the clinical trials. FHL on here had her IVF through this program. Hers was super cheap but the ones near me were going to cost $5500 for the IVF plus tons of other tests so it was going to be over $7,000. We decided against it because if you don't respond the way they have set in the protocal you can't move forward in the study only pay full price to finish your IVF cycle. It wasn't worth the risk to us.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The Visa process is very slow! We are finishing up the first petition to send in this week. I hope to not get stuck in the middle of the BS that Obama created. I am so irritated about that, but that is not for this site. LOL As long as we send off the first petition before the end of December, we shouldn't get caught in the middle, and our petition take around 2 years to pass the first step. I am worried about us getting caught up in the waiver line though because the provisional waiver that the people in the US can petition can be done while they are doing the first petition, but the ones who are outside the country can only file the waiver after they have passed the first 2 steps. If we don't get caught up in the backlogs that will happen, he should be in the States by Christmas. However if we get caught in the backlog, it could be as long as December 2016! 

As for cycles, AF arrived rigth on time at CD25! I am back to normal!! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Galvan yay for back to normal! I know the process is difficult. I've had several friends go through it. Keep at it. Knowing you did it the right way will save you trouble in the long run. Our immigration issues are outta control on many levels.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I think TR Baby #2 is going to be on hold for me for quite a while, and I'm okay with it. Life has been so chaotic with all the crap I've had to deal with over the last few months (my ex, namely), and I'm becoming someone I really don't want to be. I've had a strong urge to reconnect with my faith. I've found a church near me that seems very welcoming and I'm going back[wards] and doing things that should have been done years ago, things my ex would not allow. We're working on getting an established relationship in the church, setting a date to have the children baptised, going to connect with some counselling, and look into having the marriage annulled. As it stands right now, I cannot receive any sacraments because I'm separated. Civil law will provide the divorce but won't take away the spiritual marriage, if that makes sense. I won't be able to receive sacraments without the annulment, nor will be I allowed to date or remarry, should that ever happen. I wasn't allowed to attend church while I was with him, so I pretty much completely lost my faith. The only time I was "allowed" was for family events, or to thank my former church for the baby gift when Zoe was born.

The kids and I attended their first Mass tonight and the church was very welcoming and understanding of my situation. They made me feel at peace. 

Here's to doing life right from here on out.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi-So proud of for making the decisions your making! May God Guide you & bless you & your precious babies during the battles you face! I couldn't have made it this far without my Lord!!!

Galvan-I'm sorry the process is SO SLOW! But since it is government, how could we else could we expect it to be......America is in trouble ladies...:nope:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I really am reading everyone! I can't do personals atm but I'm thinking of you all! Happy Holidays and baby dust to all.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I would Love to do IVF, I just dont see me having the money for it anytime soon and Ill be 44 in December. So things are looking very promising!


----------



## fluterby429

LL where I went, he will do it until age 50! You can also opt for donor eggs if you feel like that is something you'd like to do to better your chances. 

I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving week!

Happy 18 weeks to me and my baby boy. I feel him kick and flip around in there more and more each day <3 Ultrasound next Wed to check on him and my previa. I can't wait to see him


----------



## Jenafyr4

You ladies are all so inspiring. I wish you all very happy holidays. 
Fluter I got a little teary eyed thinking of how far you have come and so happy for you and your growing little man :happydance: 
Afm: I finally got my OH to watch The great sperm race last night. He said wow I learned so much. ..lol I really wanna get his SA redone NOW I was hoping to try clomid and have a Christmas miracle, but my Dr won't prescribe it till the sa looks better and financially it would be selfish to use the 120 when we have 2 birthdays and Christmas next month. I'm trying to not get depressed but this will be the second holiday without my dad and I was praying for some Christmas joy..


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Fluter I can't believe it! 18 weeks already! I hope your previa is better and away from the cervix. 

Jen. . hugs hun. I know it's hard but maybe the holidays will help you through till Jan/Feb and you'll be on the fast track to growing a baby. 

IVF has never been an option for us. I love hearing everyone's stories but DH says no because it is a forced situation and if it doesn't come naturally then it isn't meant to be. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. I had bad O cramp pain on CD 13 from my left side but nothing to unbearable. I'm not sure IO'd and have been depressed this cycle...not because of making a baby but just down and out depressed. I think I'm just alone to much and it's getting to me. I dunno.


----------



## Navygrrl

Wow 18 weeks! How exciting! One of my friends is 33 weeks with baby #7. I'm so jealous. I just want baby #4, LOL.

Our consult appointment is next Tuesday! I'm both excited and apprehensive. DH is excited for it, as he believes that IUI will work for us. He wants to try a couple of cycles of medicated IUIs. I'm just thinking about the cost, and wondering where we'd be if we'd just skipped the TR and gone ahead with IVF last year.

I'm really hoping the next two days at work go okay. I don't understand why people are so rude when we're supposed to be thinking about all the things for which we're grateful. Most of the customers are great, but it's always that one that can completely ruin your day. I had one customer curse and yell at me last week because he misunderstood something and still demanded it because he spends so much money there that he deserves it.

Anyway, at least tomorrow I get to pick up the rest of my kiddos from their Dad and spend the holidays with them. Hopefully I can take some decent family photos.


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Brandy does your insurance cover it? I didn't have insurance at the time and it cost me $76 for a 5 day supply.

I didn't think it did because we have a fertility exclusion with the insurance we had at the time.. But it is a medicine intended for cancer so it's possible that it would have covered it that way.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter its hard to believe you are already 18 weeks. This year is just flying by.
How expensive was your IVF and where was it? I cant remember.
I hope you all have a Wonderful & Safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## fluterby429

I had my IVF in Matamoros, Mexico (where Galvan lives). I stayed in Brownsville, TX and a driver from the clinic would come pick me up on days I needed to see the doctor. It was about $4100 including meds.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!!! 

LL-Ivf can be done into your late 40s/early 50s! The only draw back is usually they want you to use donor eggs, which is not an option for us, but lots of others are successful that route! 

Momma-IVF wasn't an option for us in the beginning either....until our loss, then we had change of heart! You have gotten a Miracle since TR, so chances are you will again!!!!

Flutter-So happy for you with each milestone you reach!!!

Navy-Good luck with your appt. KUP!!!

Jen-How's the shoulder?

Brandy-When are we going to see a pic of the "new" you????

Brandi-How is Asher doing?

CJ,Faith & everyone else that I'm missing....Hope you all are well!

I am so overwhelmed with our blessings this year! Even though it started out rocky, I am so Thankful for that I serve a Faithful God! I know His plan for my life far exceeds my wildest dreams! Praying you each have a WONDERFUL Day of Thanksgiving with the folks you love most!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Thanksgiving ladies.
Cupcake.. Shoulder is good, therapy is going well also.

AFM CD1


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha Cupcake... I am not a fan of myself and pictures. Guess I should take one though. 

Not to rock any boats but we also thought if it's not natural conception we wouldn't do it.. Till we realized none of this is natural... Having yourself hacked up to sterilize and then hacking ourselves up to undo the last hacking... Then to pump drugs into yourself, test this, test that, inject sperm for iui... Finally in the end the egg collection and the egg transfer was actually the least intrusive to me. Nothing about tubal ligation and reversal is natural. To us in the end was asking ourselves if we were willing to give up without getting what we set out for because of a Petrie dish,.. No we weren't. 

The results were 2 very happy, healthy, beautiful baby girls. I would have done ivf 10 times over again to get this pay off. I wish I would have skipped TR but who knows it might have altered our path in life.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Here Cupcake I got brave for a moment so I snapped 2..

I also added 2 photos at my doctors office what was prior to weightloss surgery... here I had even lost around 40ish pounds.... I was 291 when I started WL surgery. My Bypass didn't actually happen until July 12th 2011.

I went from 291 to 135 for a total of 156 lost so far... Wow seems so weird when I typed it out and looked at the pictures.
 



Attached Files:







Post surgery front.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10









Post surgery side.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11









preop1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14









Preop2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandy I just have to say Amazing job! You look fabulous and all the hard work paid off!!!! 


So here is the run down of SI for my first month so far CD 24 and no symptoms what so ever. Every month I looked into something and thought this could be a sign this month nothing... Even when on SI days 3-7 other than sleeping like a husband at night&#8230; I felt great. I havent teasted yet and don't know if it will delay AF but so far so good. Still x my fingers though for a :bfp: but if not well there is always next cycle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ty momma! Gl on a BFP this cycle. You have much mor patience than I do... But I was a POAS addict.


----------



## cupcakestoy

OMG! Brandy! You look amazing Girl!!!! Jealous for sure! I bombed my plan for Thanksgiving, so back at it tomorrow...*sigh I would jump at bypass if covered by our Ins. Thought about a loan, but I only need to drop 65 freaking pounds for now! I have done it before & WILL get it done again!!!! If I can managed to stop falling apart :( Stress fracture top of right foot, but no treatment except stay off it....yeah, right....
Who has time for that?????? There will be light at the end of the tunnel :) At this pace, just praying its not a train!!!! LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Amazing Brandy!!! I still needed to lose 30lbs but that'll have to wait until after baby gets here. 

As far as IVF, my husband was not on board at all for that. He ended up seeing it how Brandy put it. We took meds and had another surgery took more meds, did the IUI's. In the end we wanted a baby. I'm like Brandy, a part of me wishes we skipped TR and just wwnt straight to IVF, but I'm thankful for the path we took. It gave me direction in my schooling and it's given me a baby at the perfect time


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls! Cupcake stress is horrid. I don't handle it well at all. My weight piled on over the years just from me avoiding dealing with what was stressing me. I had alot more to lose so I took drastic measures. I also couldn't have my TR unless I lost some weight per my doctor. So if it wasn't for the reversal I'm not sure that every in my life would be where it is health wise. 


Fluter you'll do just fine after your lo is born. I found my wls was crazy helpful post partum. Congrats on 19w!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy- I lost 110 pounds to do TR....super disappointed that I stupidly allowed myself to gain a lot again, even with meds, stress & emotions.. Ugh! Oh well on ward we go...Honestly, knowing what I know now, I would NOT do the TR again! Guess I believed it would be as easy for me as the website & message boards on there made it sound... Forgot that to make a profit you have to have good advertising :/ lesson learned a bit too late & I can't go back so I just chalk it up to another step in this journey.....


----------



## Navygrrl

Losing weight is hard. It's easy to know all the right things to do, but getting it done when you have a family and work and all the other obligations is tough. I've been stuck for a few months due to stress, injury, and too much delicious food. Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday, so I'm actually happy I didn't end up gaining this year. Now I need to get out of this holding pattern and lose the last 40 pounds. Guh. 

Brandy - you look great!! 

I also wish that we had skipped the TR and just went with IVF. I'm a little scared about the process, but it's gotta be less invasive than surgery. We have our initial consult tomorrow, so I'm excited about getting started. I'll have to wait until later in the month to do bloodwork and ultrasounds, and DH is really not excited about his test, so I don't think we'll actually be able to start until January.

Side note: anyone else's husband HATE HATE HATE the semen analysis? I wonder if the clinic will let us use those special condoms for that part and drive it in.


----------



## fluterby429

Mine had to have assistance for the first IUI lol he took a homemade video for the second IUI and he managed for the the IVF but it took awhile lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

We were able to take the sample in... But we're 5 minutes from the office


----------



## cupcakestoy

My dh had yet to talk about the SA or the ,3 donations for the iuis. Made it clear he didn't need my help! LoL it did take him a long time to agree to the SA tho. I just think they should suck it up, geez....men! LoL wish that's all I had to do in this process..


----------



## Mommabrown

When I was going through college in my MLT program we actually had to do a SA on our DHs&#8230; he didn't like it and went to the bathroom. Ha. 2nd time around wasnt nearly as bad since it was for the DR and not his wife to inspect. 
Stomach bug has hit the Brown house full force. I've gotten it back twice now from Emmaleigh and now DH has it and is acting like a gaint baby. Really men are wimps.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I'm finally ovulating again. I think having a c-section made my cycles wonky. In October, I got them back, but it was weird. I spotted for 3 days from the 16th to the 19th and that was it. November 14 to the 18th, I spotted again...a little heavier and darker colour but not enough to fill a pad.

All my OPKs so far have had only the control line so I knew I wasn't ovulating. TMI warning...yesterday, I felt wet, very wet, so I peed on an OPK and to my surprise, there were two lines. Again, this morning, I woke up crampy and peed on another one and it's darker, almost positive. Out of excitement and curiosity, I did another this afternoon and I'm almost certain it's positive.

I'm just excited to be ovulating again and hope it doesn't take too long for my cycles to regulate itself.
 



Attached Files:







10287347_400381990117853_1820834744_n.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, is that bottom a more recent one than the one from this morning? It looks very, very close to +!

AFM, OPKs are lighter than my very close to + one yesterday. We are BDing our brains out. LOL I am very upset that I didn't get the job that I wanted, but that doesn't stop me from BDing. LOL I will continue at my present job until God sends me the perfect job! Who knows, my perfect job just might be in up near Brandi in Canada!


----------



## Navygrrl

Well our appointment went really well. The doctor is really nice. Actually, so far everyone there is really nice, although really they should be since they will be taking so much of our money, LOL. She did an exam and ultrasound and bloodwork on me, and since they did the SA for the urologist for DH, he doesn't have to do another one. He was happy about that. My AFC this time around is so much better than the one I had before - 8-10 instead of 3. It was hard to see all the ones on my left side since I'm on CD9 and the lead follicle is possibly blocking more smaller ones.

Now I'm hoping that AF shows up early so we can get this started. We're probably going to start with clomid/injectibles combination with ovidrel trigger and IUI. I have to call when AF arrives to get the rest of my bloodwork and AFC done and meet with the doctor to get a more formal schedule.

Anyway, I hope everyone is gearing up to have a good holiday this month. Middle DS is having a birthday next week, so I need to get his stuff wrapped up.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is awesome, Navy!! Maybe Af won't sow at all because you have a BFP in the next couple of weeks!! Question, how did you lose all that weight?? I have been trying since my MC in August, and lose a lb here and there, but gain it back. :(


----------



## Mommabrown

Navy great news!!! Fx for it all to work out baby-riffic! 

Galvan.. I would say you were probably at + yesterday. It looked damn close. Sorry you didn't get the job. Maybe it is a sign. 

Brandi definitely from the c-section healing. Mine has been weird from 24-33 days since I've had Emmaleigh. Glad it's getting back to normal.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It was never weird with my vaginal births. Once it started, it started. It varied on the day, but never the spotting and lack of ovulation bit. I figured that the difference in it returning was from the c-section.

Galvan, the top was last night, the middle is this morning around 7:30am, and the bottom was around 2pm today.


----------



## Navygrrl

GalvanBaby said:


> That is awesome, Navy!! Maybe Af won't sow at all because you have a BFP in the next couple of weeks!! Question, how did you lose all that weight?? I have been trying since my MC in August, and lose a lb here and there, but gain it back. :(

I'm hoping that AF doesn't show, but this is one month that I won't be sad if she does. :) 

As for the weight, I've been using MyFitnessPal. When I log what I eat, then I'm pretty good at losing the weight. It's when I get lazy and don't log that I stall out and gain again. I have a food scale and pretty much weigh everything I eat and try to make choices that give me the most bang for my caloric buck. I also started weight lifting, and that has done the most to change my body composition. I've been stalled out for a bit, but that was after I broke my toe and then tore my rotator cuff, and decided to eat all the things.

The RE's office called and my TSH is high, so the doctor wants me to start on synthroid. My TSH was fine in June, so I didn't realize there would be that much variation in just a few months. I have to retest in 4 weeks. I guess today was just day one of becoming a human pincushion.


----------



## fluterby429

Navy and RE will want your TSH to be below 2.5 where most doctors will say under a 5 is "normal". My TSH was a 3.5 and my RE put me on meds. I quit them once and my level went up to a 4 something. They recently tested mine and it was up to a 3.1 and I asked my OB/GYN to up it but he won't until it reaches a 4. I'm asking to have that and my iron tested tomorrow. I'm so excited for you. I hope this is a quick and happy bfp process for you. 

Galvan sorry about the job but something perfect will come along soon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes Galvan, come up here!!!

I've had a really weird night. Excited about my positive OPK, I peed on another stick tonight, but accidentally peed on an hpt...and it came up positive.

I know for a FACT there is no chance of pregnancy. Did another one and I can't tell if the faint line I see is a line or line eye. It's much lighter than the other test. And people can't agreed on whether they see the line or not either, lol.

I'm gonna call my doctor and ask for bloodwork in the morning and settle it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navy fingers crossed for you! I got my first bfp 17 days after going in for my ivf consult. Fx you get the lucky Natural bfp.


----------



## fluterby429

Profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

Boy parts. 

I'm still waiting to see the doctor but the tech said all looked good and my placenta has moved
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the pics, Flutter!!

OPKs are now almost blank, and my temp jumped .5 degrees this morning. I am 1dpo. Testing day will be Dec 14!


----------



## Navygrrl

Doctor's office called again and my Vitamin D is still low, so now I have to up my intake. I've been taking 1000iu, but I get to bump it to 4000 now. I'll pick my synthroid up later while I'm at work. Hopefully all the other bloodwork will be fine. Last time I had AMD drawn, it was 0.95, so fingers crossed that it hasn't divebombed too much. I haven't had FSH done in years, so no idea what that will be.

Brandy - a natural BFP would be so awesome. I'd prefer that, of course, and it would make the best Christmas present. :)

Galvan - sorry about the job. :( I hope this means that the perfect one for you is just around the corner.

I can't believe the year is almost over. Time flies much too quickly, and yet too slowly all at once.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is funny, Navy. I was just research Vitamin D's connection to fertility this morning. I remembered another BnB girl who added it to her supplements after her IVF failed. 3 months later, she did FET with 3 embies, and all three stuck. I don't know if she delivered 3 healthy babies or not, because she quit posting at about 16 weeks. I know I did have a bottle of Vitamin D, but can't find it anywhere. LOL I am going to add that because I am never in the sun, so I am sure it is low.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy you look awesome. Ive been walking everyday at least 3 miles and I have only lost a pound but havent gained any through Thanksgiving so I guess thats a plus. I have lost about 25 overall since my reversal in Feb. 2012 it just isnt happening as fast as I thought it would. Anyone have any suggestions for toning my butt? I think thats where most of my weight has come off cause its looking horrible. Im limited with my bad knees on what I can do but Im not liking the old lady butt at all!
I feel my faith is being tested. A few months back I think I told you all about my sis n laws sister that was having twins (boy/girl). She had 3 children before that and give them all up for adoption. Well a little over a week ago (2 days before they were doing her c section) she called my sis n law to tell her they had nothing! No car seats, clothes, diapers, NOTHING! Honestly who in the hell would do that? She had eight months to prepare. They took them a month early cause the little boy had 5 holes in his heart and his heart rate was really low. Hes ok now and they said it looks like they have all closed up but he will still have to be monitored. They were a good size a little over 5 pounds a piece so they are home. My sis n law thinks after the new of twins wears off she will also put them up for adoption. I just dont understand how God would allow that to happen and not let the ones wanting and able to take care of them have babies? She did have her tubes tied! Thank God for that. I started to tell them if she decided she didnt want them, I would take them but they are white trash and I wouldnt want to have to deal with them. I think it would be a mistake. I just feel so bad for those babies. If she does keep them, shes not going to take care of them. They were a week old today and early and shes had them out everywhere just so people can help her with them. Makes no sense whatsoever!
Well enough ranting,theres nothing I can do to change it.
AFM, Im on cycle day 15 and should be ovulating anytime now. I just hope it hits before the weekend so I can make it in for an IUI.
Have a great day ladies!
Fluter, cute ultrasound pics!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I don't understand it either. My heart breaks for those babies.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow! That is so sad, Llawson!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson... yes thats erks me as well, but I have to believe that God has a plan, even if we dont understand it.

AFM...CD7. I have Ovulated early the last few months, so I should be entering my fertile perion by this weekend. Just got in more pre-seed and am ready to go...even bought a cute little Christmasy bra and panty outfit for OH. Praying for a Christmas miracle :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I need to get some more Preseed, I had almost no EWCM this cycle! Jenafyr, I think I might follow you, and get something cute for OH for Christmas!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-I'm on the same page with you! I dont understand it either :/ 
Navy-Sounds like your on the right track now!
Galvan-Hope your dream job falls in place soon!
Jen-Love the naughty outfits too! Of course, with our work schedule we are lucky yo stay awake to bd lately LoL
Not much going on here....hoping to have some man time this weekend! I miss it! LoL Worried about my foot today, as it has seems to have gotten worse & having pain on the top of my foot/ankle now :( Thinking I may have to give in & go to an orthopedic & get that stupid boot:/ I'm sure if I could stay off of it a few days it would help, but don't see that happening soon....


----------



## Navygrrl

Llawson -that makes me very sad.

Cupcake - get that boot to prevent your foot from getting any worse!

DH is faxing our compassionate care paperwork today. I hope we can get a good discount on the injectables. The clinic is having a discount on IUIs, but I don't think DH understands how much the meds can cost. Hopefully his head doesn't explode. I've tried to prepare him, but I don't think he's processed that.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navy-Have you done Femara or Clomid with IUI? Or are you just jumping straight to injects? IUI with injects was going to be between $2000-$3000 dollars, which didn't make sense for us since that's almost a third of IVF costs....It's crazy how lucrative infertility is!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Navy-Have you done Femara or Clomid with IUI? Or are you just jumping straight to injects? IUI with injects was going to be between $2000-$3000 dollars, which didn't make sense for us since that's almost a third of IVF costs....It's crazy how lucrative infertility is!!!

I've done clomid, and because I only produce one egg with clomid, my RE wants to combine clomid and injectables to see if that will help me grow more than one follicle. Since it's a combo, the meds should cost less than a full injectables IUI.


----------



## fluterby429

I did my IUI's with Gonal f and Femera combo. It went really well despite no bfp. If you can do Femera over clomid, I highly recommend it to reduce the chance of cyst and hostile cm. I hope you are able to get the CC discount. It really helped out. I wish we had known about it before the first IUI.


----------



## LLawson

Well I got my positive LH the night of my last post so Thursday I was able to get in for an IUI. Pray for me please that it works!


----------



## GalvanBaby

It's about time, Lawson! Praying the long wait ends in a BFP!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hoping this is it LL!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending BFP and sticky dust, Lawson!!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies!
Ive been having a weird ache in my lower left side of my back for a few hours now. Its not horrible but noticeable. Ive tried looking it up to see if its anything to do with the IUI and Im not finding anything. Anyone else have this?


----------



## fluterby429

Idk about the pain sorry girl but I'm super excited about your IUI!!!


----------



## stickybean4

Yay...Lawson..Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had bad cramps after my IUI.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I did after 2 of them.... Even spotted for 2 days after the last iui....


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy when did you list your IVF success on the Ivf page? I haven't done mine yet. I still feel in disbelief persay. I know that sounds dumb. I don't want to jinx anything. I feel confident that he's coming and obviously my IVF worked so it's technically a success now. Omg sorry I'm rambling. Idk why I out so much thought into it lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Brandy when did you list your IVF success on the Ivf page? I haven't done mine yet. I still feel in disbelief persay. I know that sounds dumb. I don't want to jinx anything. I feel confident that he's coming and obviously my IVF worked so it's technically a success now. Omg sorry I'm rambling. Idk why I out so much thought into it lol

I was the same way... I knew it was real but for some reason I just couldn't post it. The girls were 5 days old when I posted March 15th. I had to look back to find it. Omg that was a walk down memory lane.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fx for you LL!


----------



## cupcakestoy

RANT: Facebook needs an eye roll buton! lol My Sis-in-law, whom we don't really associate with due to the fact that she's the "better than us type" & her & my dh despise each other, finally made a FB page. UGH! Of course, she sends me a friend request....I checked out her page & everyone who welcomed her got the response, "Thanks! We are 5 months preggers!" I wanted to gag...("Preggers?" OMG) Granted her & her hubby have been trying as long as we have, & know nothing about our journey, but Really??? I will continue to ignore the request....Just goes to reenforce why we don't associate with her....I do like her dh tho, even tho he lets her call all the shots, pick out his clothes & support him! lol She is a Speech therapist, he plays at the airport all day & is a career student....dh granny told us they have spent "tens of thousands" on getting pregnant, so I'm assuming they ended up doing IVF. Just waiting for MIL to call wanting me to host a shower....to bad I will have to work every free weekend until after the baby is 3 months old :/ Sorry but just not going there......Hoping this week gets better! How is everybody else getting along?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake...you are so funny. But staying away from the negative is a good thing. I recently deleted my FB and started a private one for the same reason. 

Llawson...hope your feeling better and get your bfp in time for Christmas :)

AFM...finally got a +opk yesterday. Seems like it took forever but it was only cd12 lol. Last night was nice, I dressed up in my red lingerie, OH lite candles and played some music we even bought him an enhancer pill from the adult store lol. It was a good time. We made love and got freaky :haha: I used softcover also even though we just layed there and talked for over an hour. I followed all the rules last night, even had my orgasm after his to suck those swimmers up in there :) 

OH has his repeat SA Jan 6... If we don't catch the eggy. We are going to a different place I found (I did lots of research) it will be at USF fertility clinic. The total cost for IUI is $550. If his #s are good we will try clomid or femera till march. That's the plan ladies


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I hope your IUI's go well, LLawson and Navy!! It has been wayy too long since there was some good news on this forum. I haven't seen Faith or CJ on here in ages. If you ladies check this forum, I want to tell you that I am thinking about you guys!
I finished setting up my IVF for January. I have to say that I don't really care much about the nurses, I actually would have to say that I thoroughly dislike them, but the doctor is awesome. He is nice and friendly and courteous, but his staff suck! I am sucking up the way I feel personally though in hopes that they are a better clinic than they are as human beings. It is supposed to be a good clinic. I just want to do this and get it over with. I know that sounds horrible but I am beginning to become stressed out. They require a million visits, (the next one is to drive 300 miles just to sign some paperwork...) It is not well-done as a professional business, but in this life sometimes you have to do what you can afford and this is our only option. I can afford to do this procedure where I can't afford a full IVF cycle. Ever.. It is difficult to deal with the rude nurses sometimes though. I just want to do this procedure and have our baby. It seems so simple in my head. I wish the execution was as easy as my mind makes it. I have to find a place to do one day of monitoring on cd 2, get a thousand tests done this week, my hubby's SA done on the 18th. Luckily we are 30 minutes away from our drop off clinic and can get the sample at home so that takes off an ounce of stress.. I have not stopped doing anything that I normally do as I don't want to stress my body or my mind.. I don't smoke or drink anyway, but I do like my coffee... a lot. I will be going for acupuncture for the week of my transfer if our insurance covers it. I also have stopped visiting Facebook as there is too much stress on there for me and I am cutting back in every area I can. I am so relieved that my college semester ends this week too. I do need somewhere that I don't feel stressed though so here I am... Ranting and raving. Again. Gosh, I am really ready for this stage to be complete. If by chance this doesn't work, (and in no way do I believe it will fail) (positive thinking), I will be trying once more this year and then waiting until next year..maybe.

This is such a hard, difficult, life-changing journey. I wish we didn't do this to ourselves. Oh the things I wish I had known. I swear if I have a little girl, I will teach her from birth to make sure she cherishes her fertility.. So many things I wish I could change. I pray God gives me another chance.
Sorry for the ranting. I am just scared and nervous as my time approaches. I found out today that I will take 2 Clomid each day for 5 days, Gonal-F on day 6 and I think she said day 9?? Not sure about a trigger? I am assuming I will do that too and then the retrieval. Trying to decide now about whether my hubby should fly or drive for the sperm donation. I am to call her back on the 23rd and set the dates in stone as long as the tests are ok.. I know I should've slacked down on drinking the coffee, but I figured it would be more stressful on my body to stop receiving something than it was to just keep doing it as my body is used to things being a certain way. Shock can't be good for my body along with the stress. I know I wrote another book.. Dang stress! Gonna go finish crocheting my daughter's Christmas blanket and I guess finish setting up my last minute issues.
Please say a prayer for my IVF. I know the chances of it working the first time is slim, but God is a God of miracles..
I am keeping up with everyone!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers for you Angie. I'm sure this is a stressful time. Just try to enjoy the holidays and know you are one step closer to your rainbow :)


----------



## LLawson

Thanks everyone. Im feeling better today. Some pains in my right ovary area off and on now since last night which is weird cause everythings been in my left side and left side of my back until now? This was my fourth IUI but first with the Clomid/Metformin combo. The last one was back in August so I cant remember if I had back pain with any of them or not. I do know Ive had the abdominal pain, bloating and spotting the first few days with them all.
I wish you the best of Luck Angie. Ill keep you in my prayers!
Cupcake, I know your pain! Believe me, its nice to know someone can actually understand how this stuff bothers you when you areTTC.
Jenafyr, I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson when will you test?


----------



## cupcakestoy

AngienDaniel said:


> Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I hope your IUI's go well, LLawson and Navy!! It has been wayy too long since there was some good news on this forum. I haven't seen Faith or CJ on here in ages. If you ladies check this forum, I want to tell you that I am thinking about you guys!
> I finished setting up my IVF for January. I have to say that I don't really care much about the nurses, I actually would have to say that I thoroughly dislike them, but the doctor is awesome. He is nice and friendly and courteous, but his staff suck! I am sucking up the way I feel personally though in hopes that they are a better clinic than they are as human beings. It is supposed to be a good clinic. I just want to do this and get it over with. I know that sounds horrible but I am beginning to become stressed out. They require a million visits, (the next one is to drive 300 miles just to sign some paperwork...) It is not well-done as a professional business, but in this life sometimes you have to do what you can afford and this is our only option. I can afford to do this procedure where I can't afford a full IVF cycle. Ever.. It is difficult to deal with the rude nurses sometimes though. I just want to do this procedure and have our baby. It seems so simple in my head. I wish the execution was as easy as my mind makes it. I have to find a place to do one day of monitoring on cd 2, get a thousand tests done this week, my hubby's SA done on the 18th. Luckily we are 30 minutes away from our drop off clinic and can get the sample at home so that takes off an ounce of stress.. I have not stopped doing anything that I normally do as I don't want to stress my body or my mind.. I don't smoke or drink anyway, but I do like my coffee... a lot. I will be going for acupuncture for the week of my transfer if our insurance covers it. I also have stopped visiting Facebook as there is too much stress on there for me and I am cutting back in every area I can. I am so relieved that my college semester ends this week too. I do need somewhere that I don't feel stressed though so here I am... Ranting and raving. Again. Gosh, I am really ready for this stage to be complete. If by chance this doesn't work, (and in no way do I believe it will fail) (positive thinking), I will be trying once more this year and then waiting until next year..maybe.
> 
> This is such a hard, difficult, life-changing journey. I wish we didn't do this to ourselves. Oh the things I wish I had known. I swear if I have a little girl, I will teach her from birth to make sure she cherishes her fertility.. So many things I wish I could change. I pray God gives me another chance.
> Sorry for the ranting. I am just scared and nervous as my time approaches. I found out today that I will take 2 Clomid each day for 5 days, Gonal-F on day 6 and I think she said day 9?? Not sure about a trigger? I am assuming I will do that too and then the retrieval. Trying to decide now about whether my hubby should fly or drive for the sperm donation. I am to call her back on the 23rd and set the dates in stone as long as the tests are ok.. I know I should've slacked down on drinking the coffee, but I figured it would be more stressful on my body to stop receiving something than it was to just keep doing it as my body is used to things being a certain way. Shock can't be good for my body along with the stress. I know I wrote another book.. Dang stress! Gonna go finish crocheting my daughter's Christmas blanket and I guess finish setting up my last minute issues.
> Please say a prayer for my IVF. I know the chances of it working the first time is slim, but God is a God of miracles..
> I am keeping up with everyone!

 Good luck & prayers for your keeper this time!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

Angie - glad to see you back and updating. We missed you!

Llawson - keeping everything crossed for you!

Jen - hopefully this will be your month! If not, I hope the repeat SA is much better.

We just got approved for 50% off meds through Compassionate Care. I don't know which meds I'll be on, but it's good to know that I'll be able to save some money. I think it only covers gonal-f, cetrotide, and ovidrel, but I think that covers what my RE is planning on using. Well, not the cetrotide, since I think that's more for IVF, and DH has already said we're not going to pursue it that far. If we're not successful after 3 IUIs, then that's the end of the road for us.

Now if I'm lucky, we'll get a BFP this cycle before any of that starts, LOL.


----------



## LLawson

Awesome news Navy! I hope you get your BFP very soon!
Jenafyr Im so burnt out on testing that I will probably just wait for AF to show up. I have a very busy week this week and next. Monday is my bday and Wednesday is my daughters and Ive got alot of Christmas shopping to still do.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Staying busy helps Llawson....I'm officially in my TWW, I think I will BD again tonight just to make sure... Ive tried to keep 24+ hours between BD sessions to keep his #s up. I got a call from USF today and they said as of 1/1/15 there IUI fees are going up sooooo my research continues...if not I will stick with the Reproductive medicine group where he had his first SA. I'm looking at a few local clinics to see what they offer as well. Just wanna have my ducks in a row.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Family Christmas pics 2014
 



Attached Files:







_DSC5346 (1024x743).jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 4









_DSC5349 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 4









_DSC5388 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 4









_DSC5411 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 4









_DSC5429 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jenafyr4

More pics
 



Attached Files:







_DSC5429 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 2









_DSC5448 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 2









_DSC5454 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4









_DSC5456 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









_DSC5357 (1024x683).jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLawson

I got my fingers crossed for you Jenafyr!
I Love the Pics! Adorable family!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Great pics Jen!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok, so yesterday morning I was sooooo NOT happy with a call I received from USF saying as of 1/1/15 their fees for IUI were going up by $100 :wacko: I was so excited to think I had my plan figured out...so I cancelled OH SA and rescheduled it where he went the first time. I thought well maybe its meant to be done here. So I received another call minutes later from my GYN about my daughter (first gyn appt, all good and a virgin...yay!!! lol) she will be 15 on Saturday and the only one of her friends who are. Anywho. I talked with the nurse about some other clinics. She suggested a local clinic. So I did...so here's the run down. first appointment is listed as a pre- conceptual visit, so $40 with my insurance (not listed as infertility) IUI with meds $200 + cost of meds... meds are covered under my insurance so $7-10... the office manager there stated they dont do ultrasounds if my bloodwork shows I'm ovulating before meds... so no cost for ultrasounds. I want to be excited, but I guess it just seems a little to good to be true


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am stressed today. My Mom (has not said straight out) but has insinuated that she might not let my husband use her car for the week I am set to be in New York. She was gonna let him use it to drive to and from work, (or she could drive him). I was just gonna get him a plane ticket so as he could fly to New York and not have to drive. I am now looking at having to have another 500$ just to cover the expense of him not having a vehicle at home while I am gone. My mom hasn't come out and said that we could not use her vehicle, but she did say, "What if I want to go meet up with Ken (her husband) during that week." Well, I have to have something set in stone. I cannot allow for us to not have a for sure plan as he has to have a way to get back and forth to work for that week. I can't plan around inconsistencies. I am angry at her for making me not want to ask her again as I had already asked her once and she said it was fine so I planned our financial responsibilities around that being decided. I have to save another 500$ before the 2nd week of January... with Christmas being here. I now have a total of about 700$ saved. That will cover the room.. The 18th I will have another 700 saved. That will cover my trip and the meds probably.. That leaves me with Daniel's trip, which if he flies will cost about 500$ for roundtrip tickets and for a rental car for our city. I will have to save that on the pay-day around the first of January.. Plus I have to have another 300$ cause the lady that is doing my monitoring on cd2 said that my insurance will not cover ANYTHING after our IVF cycle starts... Not even blood tests. (Which is strange to me.) Altogether, this cycle will cost me around 6000$ for every trip, everything counted.. All I know is I am going to be making sure that I can transfer three babies... 
I want to scream my frustration today!!!! No wonder some people give up. This is tough!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh and Jen.... That is an AWESOME deal on IUIs.. You are one lucky chick! Those are neat Christmas photos. I want to do photos so badly before my son leaves home for the Marines or Army, whichever he chooses... I plan on trying to wait until I am very pregnant and paying for some really awesome pictures after I search around for a bit, since I told the Hubby I wanted to renew our vows when I am pretty far along. I figure to do it all about the same time. 
LLawson, I think I feel like you when it comes to testing for pregnancy.. Testing is for the birds!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers for you Angie. I know its gotta be frustrating even more so because this has been such a long road for you.

The girl who does my pics is a college student who studies photography. She only charges $40 for 30 min and I get 15 edited images on a disk... I'm huge into taking pics, dont wanna miss a thing :)

I found out the IUI thats $200 isnt monitored... just medicated, no ultrasounds or bloodwork, going blind I guess, but I was told I should do fine because We know I'm ovulating and the clomid or Femera will just give me a boost. IDK if I would just rather pay the extra $ or not. My appt with this Dr is 1/7/14 so I will find out more then


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Ok, so yesterday morning I was sooooo NOT happy with a call I received from USF saying as of 1/1/15 their fees for IUI were going up by $100 :wacko: I was so excited to think I had my plan figured out...so I cancelled OH SA and rescheduled it where he went the first time. I thought well maybe its meant to be done here. So I received another call minutes later from my GYN about my daughter (first gyn appt, all good and a virgin...yay!!! lol) she will be 15 on Saturday and the only one of her friends who are. Anywho. I talked with the nurse about some other clinics. She suggested a local clinic. So I did...so here's the run down. first appointment is listed as a pre- conceptual visit, so $40 with my insurance (not listed as infertility) IUI with meds $200 + cost of meds... meds are covered under my insurance so $7-10... the office manager there stated they dont do ultrasounds if my bloodwork shows I'm ovulating before meds... so no cost for ultrasounds. I want to be excited, but I guess it just seems a little to good to be true

 That sounds cheap, but if IUI's aren't timed well it's a waste of money. That being said, Our 1st iui was done based off a + Opk & we got a bfp, the next 2 were monitored & zilch! lol Either way, I hope IUI is the answer for you guys!!!!



AngienDaniel said:


> I am stressed today. My Mom (has not said straight out) but has insinuated that she might not let my husband use her car for the week I am set to be in New York. She was gonna let him use it to drive to and from work, (or she could drive him). I was just gonna get him a plane ticket so as he could fly to New York and not have to drive. I am now looking at having to have another 500$ just to cover the expense of him not having a vehicle at home while I am gone. My mom hasn't come out and said that we could not use her vehicle, but she did say, "What if I want to go meet up with Ken (her husband) during that week." Well, I have to have something set in stone. I cannot allow for us to not have a for sure plan as he has to have a way to get back and forth to work for that week. I can't plan around inconsistencies. I am angry at her for making me not want to ask her again as I had already asked her once and she said it was fine so I planned our financial responsibilities around that being decided. I have to save another 500$ before the 2nd week of January... with Christmas being here. I now have a total of about 700$ saved. That will cover the room.. The 18th I will have another 700 saved. That will cover my trip and the meds probably.. That leaves me with Daniel's trip, which if he flies will cost about 500$ for roundtrip tickets and for a rental car for our city. I will have to save that on the pay-day around the first of January.. Plus I have to have another 300$ cause the lady that is doing my monitoring on cd2 said that my insurance will not cover ANYTHING after our IVF cycle starts... Not even blood tests. (Which is strange to me.) Altogether, this cycle will cost me around 6000$ for every trip, everything counted.. All I know is I am going to be making sure that I can transfer three babies...
> I want to scream my frustration today!!!! No wonder some people give up. This is tough!

Sorry your frustrated today! If it were me I would just count your mom out of the equation, even tho it will cost more, I would rather have a set in stone plan! You will have enough stress during IVF without her added crap! Good Luck!

AFM-Well I had reflexology yesterday, 1st time ever! He told me that I had issues with my reproductive system & GI system as well, without a word from me! I was impressed! Plus my feet feel better, but today I woke up with diarrhea & dizziness??? I gave him a call & he said it was a sign of toxins being flushed out of my body.....Being a nurse I checked my BP & it was 190/110!!!! So I restarted my bp med (which I had weaned myself off of with weight loss....GRRRR!) & Finally got it down to 136/82 (after it with a diuretic) Geez! Guess its time to get serious about this stinkin' weight loss & getting rid of all my bad habits! :( It sucks trying to diet during the holidays! Guess I will focus on not gaining anymore! I feel like such a failure! I did it before, but have NO will power this time!!! :cry:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww cupcake, sorry your not feeling well.

Thats my ? to you ladies... pay the extra $ and be monitored with ultrasound? or go for it with medication and a +opk? Guess my worries will be answered when I actually see the doctor. Saving $ will mean nothing is I have to do it over and over...


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr. I wish mine were monitored but he doesnt. They are free but I would like to have just one monitored so I know my body is defineteley doing what its supposed to. Maybe you can have one monitored to see whats going on and if everythings legit go unmonitored. I have to breakdown and save to go somewhere else if nothing happens soon. We are remodeling our house so all our our extra money is going there but its been over a year now and Im ready to get it done so we can sell and get something bigger!
Cupcake I hope you get to feeling better. I had a migraine last year and went to the chiropractor. He suggested I let his massage therapist work on me some before he adjusted me. As soon as she was done, I had to run to the restroom and throw up. I felt absolutely horrible. That has never happened before. I bet you had the same type of thing going on.
On a good note, My husband surprised me with two baby pygmy goats today for my bday which isnt until Monday. They are only 8 days old so I cant get them until they are weaned at the end of January but they are paid for and I get to come visit anytime. I have been wanting some for years! Maybe Ill get the Mini Donkey I want someday too!


----------



## Mommabrown

Llawson I have a mini farm and getting pygmy's are next for Emma. What a nice present. 
Happy Birthday too in case I miss getting on here before then. 

Jen I think that maybe do one unmonitored to see what happens and if it isn't what you want then do monitored. 

Angie I'm sorry hun. I know emotions run high in these cases and maybe just take a deep breath and relax. Its just a little bump not a mountain. 

Cupcake I'm sorry that it sent your bp out of control. Maybe once all the bad is out and your body is regulating naturally it will be easier. I have put on 10lbs through the holidays...ugh I need to just step away from the table. 

Afm, 2nd cycle on soy this month and Allen went back on tribulus. If nothing happens I think I'm just gonna walk away and let whatever happens happen. I have so many friends getting pregnant right out of the gate and this is just to aggravating for me and I think I should at least get myself in check.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think you should do one or two cycles unmonitored. If you know when you are ovulating and are SURE that you can be strict with your own at-home monitoring, I would try it for a couple of months. At least that gives you a coupe of times to save money and if it doesn't work, you could go back to full monitoring or maybe even they might do monitoring once or twice..

LLawson, that is a cool gift. I want chickens one day, but I think that is about all I am cut out for. I am from the country and prefer that type of living, but I don't have the stability to be taking care of too many things at once as I seem to keep my mind too busy. I don't stay physically busy, but I stay mentally busy which makes me get stressed easily.

Momma, I understand your desire to take it slow and just see what happens. I sometimes wish.. well, pointless wishes, but taking things slow is always a good plan for yourself and the people around you. 

I am taking things slowly here at home now too. I don't want to get stressed anymore. I have my lab work tomorrow. I am hoping I don't have to remind my hubby that it opens at 6:30am. It will be my first IVF visit and the start of the next busy 30 days for us. I finally finished my college today. I am so glad this semester is over. I need a break from school for sure for this next month.
I have 18 days left. Counting down the days! I know I jumped a little ahead of myself, but I ordered a onesie to give my husband when I get pregnant that says, "Baby Tweedle" "Worth the wait" on it for when we do get our LO. I am intent on not failing. I WILL have another baby! 
Might have been a bad idea but I ain't giving up so.... It's cute and I figure I gotta have something since I WILL need to tell him our good news in a nice way. :D
So glad college is over!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-How sweet! We had planned on getting goats, but ended up with 4 calves instead, in addition to our chickens! We had horses for a few years, but they are such a money pit so we sold out :( Any fascinating symptoms yet? When is af due again?

Momma-I hear ya on the wanting to step away thing. Some days I seriously think I have lost my mind to want to start all over with a new baby!!!! I think to myself how hard it will be, then I remember why we started this whole mess & just can't walk away....yet. I seriously think we will do IVF then if it doesn't work do the FET if we have frosties then be done, regardless of the outcome...So we are gearing up for the last hoorah, so to speak!

Angie-Congrats on finishing College!

AFM-Happy to report my bp has been normal both times I checked it today, after 3 bp pills & 2 diuretics!!! Not sure what yesterday was about, but I admit it freaked me out!!! I did decided to take my bp med this morning instead of waiting til bedtime as its prescribed tho....I feel relatively good today & even decided after yesterday to restart WW today instead of 1st of the year ;) So far so good!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm definitely gonna talk to this new dr and go from there. He suggested 2 cycles on clomid before moving to iui but I'm impatient lol I wanted to inform you ladies of a few things I found...
#1 free IVF contest: https://www.ivfmd.com/getting-started/free-ivf-cycle

#2 low cost ivf... $4k per cycle https://www.advancedreproductivespecialists.com/fertilityhome/infertility-solutions/low-cost-ivf/

Have a good night ladies


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie that's adorable. I am sending you lots of good vibes and baby dust that this all works out and you get your sweet rainbow baby. 

Cupcake that is good you are doing lots better. I'd be freaking out too.
I have Emma and think some days that she was our one purpose at this TR and I'm very lucky to have her so if I walk away I'm walking away with a grand prize. I would love to give her someone to share her days with and be close too. I think the scrooge in me has came out this year.


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry ladies school finals have me bogged down. One week left!!! 

Anyway, here's my two cents on unmonitored med taking. If you are taking Clomid you could be causing more harm than good. Clomid is known for ovarian cyst. If you get a cyst and don't know it and then take clomid again the next month you will cause that cyst to grow. It basically feeds cysts. I'd advise being super careful. Also be mindful of how many months you take clomid. Extended use is linked to cervical cancer. Just be careful! 

Angie I'm super excited for you!!! Can't wait to here about your IVF journey 

Momma glad your BP is good


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx fluter. I'm hoping to skip clomid and just do femera if possible because of the horror stories I've heard. I would rather spend the $ and do it safely with a little precision, then save $. I have 2k saved up and thats after all my kids Christmas so I'm good there. Still gotta see how OH SA looks...But I'm still hoping for a Christmas BFP


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey everyone! I finished our labs today!! YAY! First big thing down. I had about 12 vials of blood this morning. It was an eye-opening experience for the hubby as I dont think he really understood exactly what I have had to endure for the past 2 1/2 years. This was just a little blood draw. He has never before been with me for any test or procedure except for the day they removed my tubes and that happening was a surprise to us both. He has his semen analysis on the 18th at 7am.. That is pretty much the biggest thing we have to do before the first of January. I am having trouble buckling down and saving the travel cash with it being the holiday season. Everything seems to be happening at once. I did manage to buy everyone at least one small gift for Christmas. Even the hubby. Can't ask for more than that. : )


----------



## Mommabrown

It's getting close Angie! 

Soo I think I have a uti...seriously just a few days before I enter my fertile window...sheesh.


----------



## Jenafyr4

5-6 dpo no symptoms. Got my moms lil Christmas tree put up. She's had a few really sad days missing my dad as have i. Took my daughter out for her 15th Birthday to BDs mongolian grill. All I could think about was baby dancing lol 

Sorry about the uti momma
I feel your pain but I have intersial cystitis or something like that lol hope you feel better soon

Prayers for you Angie
.. I hope 2015 is the magic year for all of us


----------



## fluterby429

Jen Femera is a much better choice IMO!

Momma sorry about the UTI

Angie it'll be time before you know it!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry about your UTI Momma.. I have found that the older I get, the more the slightest change upsets my balance. I try not to make too many changes to my body at once as even forgetting to go potty after sex makes my body act up. I hope you feel better!

Jen, so sorry about you missing your Daddy. I don't speak to mine but about once a year, but I truly cannot imagine your struggle. I prayed for you and your family to feel peaceful this Christmas season. <3

Fluter, the days are passing by quickly. The more days that go by the more afraid I am that I am not ready for being a parent again. I know that I have wanted to have another baby since even before I got my tubes tied so I don't know why I am feeling like this. I guess it's just fear of failure---in any part of this process. How did you deal with the fear of not succeeding and the thought of having to go through the process more than once? I am scared so much some days that I am near tears. UGH! I really need this to work as it will take me the rest of the year (maybe some of next year too) to save the $6000 again. If I even can... I know I have to let go and accept the outcome before it starts so I can be as stress-free as I can.
I also found out there are no acupuncturists that do fertility services near me.. I live in the boonies. I am gonna be searching in New York.

Can anyone tell me if a person's cycle is the same when you use injection meds and 100mg Clomid? I used 50 mg Clomid before but it was unmonitored, and my cycle was the same days. Could I assume that my cycle would be the same days and ovulation would occur about the same time? I want to pre-plan my travel stuff, like acupuncture appointments, but I am scared it can be way different than my normal cycle.. My normal cycle is sooo regular. I probably just jinxed myself ha ha!

My hubby has his test Thursday... The lady at the lab said all of the tests we took will be back before Wednesday. I am not sure if the clinic will let me know the results. I want to join a few IVF websites, but I hate seeing negative stories even though I know those stories are the norm.. I guess everyone wants to read happy stories.. I want to be positive that I am gonna be on the other end where everything goes stunningly.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, Thank you :hugs: I have prayed for you as well as do I during your journey. I also get nervous to think about being a mom again, especially on nights I can sleep. I get so aggitated and cranky... I love my sleep.

RANT...... As I'm sure you ladies all feel the same... I am very blessed to have 4 children. I always wanted more, but my situation at TL was not ideal. I was at my OH families the other day and his sister made the comment (after something was mentioned about me ttc) she said dont yall have enough?? I almost snapped... SHE doesnt have any kids and is having a difficult time ttc... hormone issues, mild pcos and no periods all while with a guy that cheats on her and he isnt shy to admit it...smh. It took everything in me to not say something really ugly... I make good $ and take care of my kids without help... I dont get ANY childsupport or assistance in any way. I looked at my OH like WOW.... he just said thats her messing with him.... I said well then she needs to keep me and my kids out of it.... Christmas should be fun and I can just imagine when I do get a BFP!!! Geeez Lord be with me... Rant over 

SN: I THINK my OH is going to propose on new Years Eve or sooner. We were meeting his dad to drop off his son's bookbag and my OH asked me to check what his dad text... well his dad didnt text but it pulled up that convo and the only text i read was from his dad saying.... son its beautiful... she will love it, shes an amazing girl, when will you ask??
Did I mention I hate surprises?? LOL I just said it wasnt your dad it was you mom who text...lol I didnt wanna spoil things, but also dont wanna get my hopes up either


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would do atleast a couple monitored to see how your body is reacting to the meds. You can have alot of unseen issues with clomid that would hinder you.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen!-How exciting!!!! Not to mention romantic ;) 

Hi everyone else! DH has been sick, just sinus cough stuff.....Used his last vacation day to stay home today, which is fine, but I came into a mess! dirty dishes, newspapers on the floor, over flowing trash can :growlmad: I swear sometimes I want to smack him! Then as I'm doing dishes, he comes in & asks me how my day was? Clearly he sees I'm not happy, but I tell him it was fine...He then gets pissy with me cause I didn't ask him how he felt! GRRRRRR....Luckily he went to see his Granny so I have a little alone time to cool off....Men.....Geez!


----------



## fluterby429

Different mg's of clomid can cause different reactions. It can delay your ovulation/period if you have a regular cycle but could make it sooner if you are one of those that have ovulation and LP issues. It's a gamble really. I'm an advocate of monitored. 

Angie, I'll be honest, I went into IVF with little hope. Everything else had failed and I wanted to prepare my heart for a negative outcome. I've had to protect myself in a lot of aspects of my life and my guard is up too often. I wanted it to work desperately. Once I started the process I had to tell myself positive thoughts go a lot further. So I would mentally think about the process and visualize my embryo growing and implanting and growing more. I would talk to my "baby" each day and say I love you like an insane person lol. I guess you just have to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. It's a terrible thought but it's one of those things that are out of your control


----------



## Jenafyr4

So I spoke to my GYN about the iui path. He told me to stick with Reproductive Medicine group. Yes I will be paying a little more but my Dr doesn't feel comfortable with my situation going to a doctor who doesn't specialize in infertility. He also said he will support me to go ahead with IUI now... woohoo....and another thing. He is now doing OB in his office. I almost cried! !! He has been with me for 10 years. He said he will be on my pregnancy like white on rice lol sooo my FS appt is Jan 16th which allows time to get OH SA results back.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well everyone I just want to say I will be thinking of everyone and hope to check in down the road.. Probably a ways down the road and read all the wonderful bfps. 

I'm going to distance myself a bit from any ttc things for a while during my recovery. The doctors told me today that I was super lucky to have been able to have the girls and that no more would be in the future. They are supposed to call me with a date for my hysterectomy this week. They also did some biopsies on my uterus that I am hoping comes back negative. Otherwise for my health I'm going to need the surgery. I wish you all the best. 


When I get a chance I'll remove myself from the Tr group on fb.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandy~I'm so sorry to hear this news! I do wish you good health & a speedy recovery! I'm glad I got to share in your Journey to see you blessed with your Miracle babies! You are an inspiration to me to not give up! :hug:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> So I spoke to my GYN about the iui path. He told me to stick with Reproductive Medicine group. Yes I will be paying a little more but my Dr doesn't feel comfortable with my situation going to a doctor who doesn't specialize in infertility. He also said he will support me to go ahead with IUI now... woohoo....and another thing. He is now doing OB in his office. I almost cried! !! He has been with me for 10 years. He said he will be on my pregnancy like white on rice lol sooo my FS appt is Jan 16th which allows time to get OH SA results back.

Awesome news Jen!!!! Any new updates on the proposal?


----------



## Mommabrown

Thats awesome news Jen! 

Brandy I hope everything from the biopsy comes back clean and clear. I wish you all the luck in the world with the girls. I am sorry that this is the end for you but you are an inspiration to Tr ladies all over. Hugs hun.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you Brandi, sad to see you go, but I can understand and I hope you and your family the brightest future.:hugs:

Cupcake... My OH is a HORRIBLE secret keeper lol I know there IS a ring, just dont know if its just a Christmas gift or an engagemwnt ring but when I was making my FS appt yesterday and I gave our STATUS as my boyfriend... he mumbled that wont be the case when your appt comes... I said WHAT?? and he just smiled. 

My 15yr old keeps telling me to get pregnant already... she said just do it before you're to old.... I was like oh thats nice and unfortunately its not that easy!

This has felt like the longest month in history lol I'm hoping the holidays will help time pass faster. I'm sooo very impatient.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, I am glad you got your girls and pray that your surgery goes well! I have went thru two different screen names and 3 years or so on this forum. I know I will have to give it up soon, but I will miss you ladies when I do. I guess that's why I keep coming back.

MY TODAY RANT: I am currently taking a break from Facebook. My husband's Mother is constantly posting things on her Facebook to tick me off and be mean to me concerning my step-kids and I am constantly going to look for what she is posting out of some weird, twisted desire to inflict hurt on myself I guess... so I have been staying off the website completely as I have no self-control. Trying to have a baby whilst wishing my kids would have decent grandparents is tough. They hate me because my husband had the nerve to divorce the Mother of his children. UGH!! Sometimes being the second wife sucks! Especially when you know that so many people are praying for you to fail. I have tried and tried to invite them into our life but they constantly stab us in the back, especially over financial issues. I know I will never want my children to be a part of their lives, but a small part of me wishes my kids would have them to count on. I feel sad for our baby and it isn't even here yet. Not having a stable Mamaw and Papaw for my babies is a hard thought for me during the Christmas season.. I guess I am bracing myself for all the things we have coming up. Anyone else have crappy in-laws? Or in-laws that hate you?
Cupcake I understand the mess thing... My hubby makes a mess and sits there like there is not 15 bags of garbage piled around his easy chair. And him picking up the empty water bottles would surely cause the world to end---so he can't possibly do that..
Fluter, I am working on making it easier to accept whatever happens. I got 14 days yet. So very close... I am pretty sure I will be ovulating tomorrow so that will make my cycle right on time. If I do ovulate on time, I will be planning my travel this week. My hubby's SA is Thursday.. I still gotta go get a sterile cup.. I hate being last minute..


----------



## Jenafyr4

My heart is with you Angie, although I seem to have been welcome bu most of his family... TRUST me it isnt without issue, (thats not including his sister shes just a brat lol)

Im only on THIS forum. I may add advise or comments here and there on + or - pregnancy test, but thats it. I'm on facebook but limit my friends to only people I like and dont bring drama in my life (i only keep his sis to keep the peace) I pray for a little peace this holiday season, but at the end of the day remember... you married him and not his family. BUMP them and love the ones who love you :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hugs Angie! I only have issues with his Sister & really don't have that much to complain about then! They just don't get along & she's a snot, so we just avoid her & it works.....

It's been a rough day here. Found out dh's Papa is going to the nursing home & will not be able to live alone anymore. Sad for us all, but hoping after his NH stay he can come home with 24 hour care. His Granny passed this time last year, so it's just been a crappy ordeal. I've been busy with Christmas & am happy to say I'm done.....I think? Other than making a Sugar Cookie Cherry Cheesecake for the play & making candy for our fire dept. & my gals at work! We are incredibly at work lately, hard patients....Then to end my day, my Jeep ended up in the shop :/ But luckily it was an easy fix & only $40.00!:happydance: Think I may take my buddy up on a hot tub date Friday night :thumbup: Figure it's been a while & it's not gonna hurt anything at this point lol Hope everybody else is covered in Holiday Cheer!


----------



## kittycrazy

i think im on the correct thread but there are thousands of pages so dont know for sure. lol
im booked for my sterilisation to be reversed on the 30th march 2014. im 37 and a bit scared to be honest!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi kittycrazy! You are in the right place! Welcome!

I am Stephanie. I am 36, OH is 27, and we have been together 8 years. I had my TR March 5, 2012. I have been pregnant 3 times; 1 was a CP and 2 were MCs at 6 weeks.
Everyone here is great! I don't know what I would have done had I not have found this group!

Brandy, I wish you the absolute best! We will miss you! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry to hear about your news, Brandy. Love on those little girls. I wish you all the best. Please, when you feel ready, come back and update us on how you're doing and how the girls are.

Hi kitty! I'm Brandi, 28, single Mom to 4 kids. I had my reversal September 24, 2013 and had my first TR baby on July 22, 2014. Welcome to our humble little circle


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Jen!!!

Brandy I'm so sorry about the hysterectomy. You will be greatly missed. Please check in when you're ready. 

Welcome Kitty!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome Kitty :hugs:

I'm 37, OH is 28 I have 4 kids, TR 4/2013, no BFP as of yet but have only really been trying since May and my OH has :spermy: issues.

Fluter.... I'm thinking I need to see a new bump pic :) 

Cupcake, Have fun on your hot tub date, sounds fun :) I think I'm all done with Christmas shopping also :happydance: plus i have 2 Decemeber birthdays.

AFM... had a few weird occurances the last couple days. At the dr my BP was high :/ Its always like super low, then I was wrapping gifts yesterday on lunch and when I lifted up I had flashes in my eyes like I was gonna pass out, but I felt fine and of course didnt pass out and this morning I have an angel kiss on my face (lil red dot but not a bump) Could all be holiday stress related, but we shall see. I'm having acupuncture done today for the first time with my mom. She is so excited, as am I.


----------



## Navygrrl

kittycrazy said:


> i think im on the correct thread but there are thousands of pages so dont know for sure. lol
> im booked for my sterilisation to be reversed on the 30th march 2014. im 37 and a bit scared to be honest!

Welcome kittycrazy! Where are you going to have your TR? It's tough not to be scared, since it's major surgery, but all of us here have come through it just fine. And most women are able to have successful pregnancies after TR. It may seem like there's a large percentage that aren't successful and have to move onto IVF, but I've found it's those of us who are struggling and unsuccessful that need the most support from boards like this. Many of us here have been here for months and even years and are still waiting, while there seem to be many more who get pregnant and move on from here to other boards.

I'm 39, had my TR May 2013. The only post-TR BFP I've had is when I tested out my trigger from a clomid cycle. Hubby and I are currently waiting for AF to arrive so we can get started on IUI. He's very excited about the prospect, and I'm secretly hoping that we were successful this last month before moving on with our RE. We're going to try three IUI cycles, and then we'll most likely be officially done with TTC.

Welcome to the board!

Brandy - I'm sorry to hear of your news, and I hope that the biopsies don't show anything serious. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you are able to come back to the thread when you are able.


----------



## fluterby429

This is last week @ 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow its only been a week Fluter...lol well. I loved that one, look forward to many more. So any names picked out?


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Kitty! 
little ditty about me: I'm Shell and I'm 30. Had my TR when I was 27 and have 4 kids, one of them being my TR baby(Emma). I'm married and he is 29. We are currently TTC TR baby#2( our 5th viable) . 

Fluter your so beautiful! 

Angie, I dislike my own family let alone dealing with my DHs crazies. I don't ever pay attention to what they post or even say because regardless it don't effect how much I love or care for my husband and I dont need their bad energy. Zen energy. 

AFM, I have days were I think my UTI has cleared up and gone then bam its back with the burning and frequent urination. But DH have Bded every day since AF left and he isn't complaining so maybe if things will cooperate we could have a chance this month.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you Momma. Once I thoight I had a chronic UTI and ended up having kidney stones. Not cool! I hope you feel better soon. 

Jen I fear the 2nd half is going to go slow for me. The first seemed to fly by. The baby's name is Lyndon Shayne (same middle name as his daddy)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww I love it flutter.... love the "y" too. :thumbup:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Kitty-Sorry I haven't made a proper introduction until now! I'm Stacie. I had my TR Nov. 2012 with our only bfp so far in Jan of this year with Femara & IUI. It was a blighted Ovum :( Did 2 more IUIs with no luck, so I have given up & am saving up/losing weight to proceed with IVF. I hope you do well with your TR & get your thb!

Flutter-Your so Stinkin' cute with that bump! Love the name too!

Jen-Sorry to hear about your BP issues, may explain the dizziness tho. I know when mine was super high last week I was way dizzy! Luckily I've had no further issues, so not sure what that was about???

Navy-I'm excited for your IUI! Best of luck! I was terrified & excited with my 1st one, but it wasn't that bad...I wouldn't opposed to doing more, but I just feel like its a waste of money with my tube lengths & dh's counts....

Momma-I hope you get over this uti thing soon! I've only ever had 2-3, but they were not fun!

Not much new going on here. except working on Christmas Candy tonight. I enjoy it, but I'm soooo sick of making peanut butter balls, which seem to be EVERYONE'S Fave.....lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Kitty! I'm Angie.. I am 35 and the hubby is 28. I will save my story as it is a long one and not worth hearing. :) I will say that it has been a fun, difficult, and interesting ride and I know it has helped me to learn a lot about myself and my cool husband. Plus it brought me to this forum where I have met a lot of interesting people. I hope your reversal is easy and your baby comes quickly!

My hubby did his SA today and they said we should get the results back today or in the morning. I have one more appt on the 22nd for my pap and breast exam.. My cycle is due to arrive on the 31st. I am so nervous. Me and the hubby have been talking about our feelings about the babies.. I have been trying to be as prepared as I can and prepare him too. It is nerve-wracking. I am thinking I am gonna make me a new Facebook and let my hubby's family think I don't get on Facebook anymore.

I hope everyone has a great Christmas season!! I am praying that next Christmas is the first Christmas for our baby/babies... 
I hope someone has a Christmas miracle this year! Bring us a bfp someone.... anyone!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also Fluter, you look so beautiful! I love the name for your son. The Chinese calendar says if I get pregnant in January I will have a boy.. I would have liked to have a girl but I am quickly changing my mind. :) I love seeing your pregnant photos. You story is one of the reasons why I started following this forum so many years ago.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I love love his name! 

Angie I think that maybe what you need so you can feel happy and joyful especially if your gonna be carrying a baby soon. You don't want to be unhappy and stressed out while pregnant. 

Thanks ladies, I have been taking AZO and vitamin C to blast out the UTI. 

I agree its been far to long with no bfp around here.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you ladies! 

Angie I hope your husband's SA comes back wonderful! I'm glad my story is having a happy ending because it's been a very long one! 

Kitty - Hi, I'm Tally. Im 36. I had my TR 3/2010. I was left with 5cm on both sides. I had an hsg 12/2010 showing tubes wide open. Had a lap surgery 1/2012 still showing open tubes and everything else in working order. Had to get my thyroid under control and my testosterone. Did two IUI's with meds this year with still no luck. So we took a leap of faith in July and went to Mexico and had IVF. I'm almost 22 weeks pregnant with a perfect little boy.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well gals, I picked up my last Femara prescription today! Figured since I should O around New Years then we'd give it a shot. Fx'd crossed for all of us in 2015!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ooh how exciting cupcake.. Fx it a works out hun. 

That damn uti is back...wtf? So Monday I hope my DR can work me in today is CD 17 and I've not really had but a few days this cycle that weren't full of painful burning or crazy mood swings. So I already just feel I'm out and that is making me crankier. Ugh just work with me body. Please.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck cupcake. ..
Momma I feel your pain. I feel like I have something going on with my body at every O... I feel your pain.

AFM. .. CD 25 no symptoms. Kinda feel af on her way. I got to visit my daughter and grandson yesterday. I was so happy and feel so very blessed.
 



Attached Files:







20141220_120310.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kittycrazy

hey guys. thanks so much for your warm welcomes. i havent replied before now as my story is soooooooooooooooo long and i thought id share. 
so here goes...............
i had my son Josh at 27 weeks when I was only 16 years old. he passed away the day after he was born.
i had my son Jacob at 25 weeks three years later and he also died the day after he was born. i had had an emergency c section as Jacob was breech and I had placenta previa and was hemorrhaging. 
i have a condition which makes me quite ill on occasion and thats why i cant carry children.
within four months i was pregnant with my daughter Xander and had to have a stitch in my cervix and a very high risk pregnancy. but she was born at 38 weeks normally and is now a very annoying and normal 16 year old. :) 
then 7 years later i got a little surprise in the form of my son Theon, now 9. Another stitch and high risk pregnancy and another 38 week gestation. i found out both the kids have my condition too and decided i couldnt go through with another pregnancy. I was in a very unhealthy relationship and to be honest i have never been a broody person or that baby minded. I love my kids( all four of them) to the ends of the earth but no more for me. so i got my tubes clipped. 
then i end up with my current partner who i have know for years but just thought we were friends. and WOW, i have never felt this way. about him or about wanting to have someones child. so after much discussion and visits to various drs we are going to get me un-clipped! im sure we are mad but we are going to do it anyway. we had booked to have the reversal done on the 30th march but we did some sums yesterday and im calling today to see if we can re book for the end of jan instead. super scared and super excited. so thats us. :) 
hope you guys are well. x


----------



## Mommabrown

Jen I hope it isn't AF trying to show up. I'm sure having Nana cuddles with your grandson took your mind off of it for a bit. 

Kitty I think we all have some back story to why we choose to have it. I hope you reversal is moved up and your on this crazy journey with us soon.


----------



## kittycrazy

26th jan 2015.. all booked. eek :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Navygrrl

CD1 today, so my bloodwork and ultrasound is on Wednesday. Apparently we're only doing a clomid IUI this time since my doctor wants to see how I respond first. I told her I only had one follicle the other times I did it, but oh well. Maybe this time will be it and I won't have to spend all the extra money on gonal-f, LOL.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, how much does gonal-f cost? That is what I am using for my cycle I guess. I hope your clomid iui works!
Glad you got your reversal scheduled, Kitty! Most people that have the clips don't have any trouble getting pregnant after they are removed. Hope you have an easy time!


----------



## Jenafyr4

CD1... OH SA was moved to 12/29. I went to pick up all my records from my GYN and they are all like family at this point. The nurse said were you sent the new price sheet for RMG? I said NOOOOOO, well all there fees are going UP after Jan 1, so it looks like I will be going to USF after all so I started back researching them and the doctors and re-made my appointment 1/15/15. Maybe a strange coinsidence, but *FLUTER*... my doctors name is *Shayne*... yes spelled that way...depending on OH SA results IDK if we can move straight to IUI CD3 that month should be the 19th or 20th of January.

I did have a little cry last night, I was hoping for a Christmas miracle :cry:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck kitty, and to everyone going for their babies soon.

Won't be on tomorrow, so I'm wishing you all a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - have you tried compassionate care program? You can get 50-75% off of Gonal-f and your trigger shot? 

Bummer Jen. But hopefully that IUI next month wI'll do the trick! I love the way it's spelled. My husband doesn't like his name but he finally agreed to let the baby have it because I liked it and it does flow nicely with Lyndon

Navy you too! 

I'm hoping there are 3 BFP's coming out of Jan cycles on here. 

Per Dr. Drew on Headline news women are selling their BFP tests on Craig's list. I think I found my new profession lol!!!kidding 

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## Navygrrl

Angie - I'm not sure how much it costs. Definitely fill out the paperwork for compassionate care. They're very quick to respond - like a week I think.

I'm off for my bloodwork and ultrasound, and then it's a full day at work. I hope I have enough coffee! I'll update when I can. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am speechless with the bfp selling! It would be worth it ONLY if I could buy the pregnancy too! hee hee
I was approved for the compassionate care, but I still have to have money to pay my percentage. I have been trying to get an accurate idea of how much that is. Guess I have to wait and see.. I am a planner and like to have everything in a neat little box sometimes. I am honestly hoping my insurance will cover the remaining percentage. Then I will just have the gas cost for my Pittsburgh monitoring appt. before the actual trip to New York. No one has called and said anything about any of the tests we took... I hope they all came back alright.
Such stress!
Jen, I am sorry about your doctor's prices going up. I hope the new place you go ends up being your bfp!

Navy, I hope your ultrasound is awesome and you get great results today!

6 days till the start of my cycle! I have never been so grateful in my life for an opportunity!


----------



## Navygrrl

I think the ultrasound went well. My doctor is on vacation, so I had to see another doctor in the practice. She was rather abrupt, and it's always fun to meet someone for the first time before they probe you with an ultrasound, LOL. I thought she would tell me what she saw when she was done, so I wasn't really paying attention much while she was doing the ultrasound. I know she said 4 on the left, and I'm pretty sure she said 6 on the right, which makes 10 total, which is awesome for me. I'll get the actual results later when the nurse calls me. I'll be at work, so hopefully they'll be able to make it through the maze of robo-menus so I can actually talk with the nurse. I should have just had them leave a message on my cell phone. Oh well. Hubby is very excited about our AFC this month, and we are having great hopes that January will bring a new year and a new BFP. :)

I hope everyone has a joyous holiday. I'm kidless this year, since it's their Dad's turn, so Hubby and I will be relaxing and taking lots of naps.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you Navy. I will be on the IUI train, HOPEFULLY by January 20th. Look forward to hearing good results from both you and Angie.

I'm just nervous about over stimulation because I ovulate good on my own. I have $ saved for 2 IUI's, which is great after my overboard Christmas spending, but I told my mom I was hoping Santa would bring me enough cash for a 3rd IUI just in case, so I'm pretty sure she's giving me $$ I'm also a planner, I hate the unknown, but I have to ask for your ladies advice.... Should I try a medicated cycle or 2 before IUI (depending on OH sa results) or just head straight to IUI? I'm impatient :haha: and will definitely listen to the doctor, but I trust you ladies who are on the same roller coaster.

BTW.... Merry Christmas!!! :xmas12: Hope you all have a blessed Holiday


----------



## Jenafyr4

One more thing... you ladies have officially been a part of me for 2 years..... CRAZY to think its been that long

Also am I the only one who thinks the girl on the front BnB page looks like Stephanie (Galvanbaby)??


----------



## Mommabrown

Navy I hope this is your cycle! 

Sorry Jen. I have a huge idea that this cycle is a bust as well. New Years day couldn't get here fast enough(AF is scheduled to show that day). Sorry the prices are going up...I would do a monitored cycle and then if all goes well un- monitored.

Angie I hope to hear of a bfp for you soon too. 

AFM, just popping in to say MERRY CHRISTMAS girls! I hope you all have a happy, warm, and fun filled day.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Lots of exciting stuff coming up for you gals!!! I'm still here, trudging along LoL Ready for the holidays to pass so I can get serious on saving & losing!!! Dh bought me new tires for Christmas! Romantic right? I actually like it since I can cross off that expense :) I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas with lots of bfps in the January! Until we get our keeper I can live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I hope everyone is having a great morning! I figured I would write a little before I get up and start getting prettied up for dinner later. We don't usually eat until 5pm or so.

I wish everyone the most wonderful Christmas and enough hope for all to keep moving forward with their New Year plans! My New Year resolution is to get closer to my family, (and possibly husband's family.) 
Momma, I hope you get your second tr baby soon. I think you will.
Jen, I don't know anything about IUI, but I hope you are successful and don't have to use your cash on anything but getting ready for your baby to arrive.
Cupcake, I am praying that your savings multiplies quickly and you get to do your IVF very, very, soon.
Navy, I hope your IUI is the last thing you need to be successful!
Fluter, I am so glad you are expecting your little son. I hope to be in the same state soon.

I have my call to my nurse tomorrow. I am hoping she will go ahead and give me my calendar and/or my meds so I can get them paid for. I am as prepared as I can be for pregnancy and/or failure. I don't acknowledge failure though. :) I have 5 days left until the start of my cycle. 
God bless all of us in this coming year. I know He can do it. I know He will! Just gotta believe!
Have a wonderful Christmas! Make some good resolutions!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie the meds come from Freedom Pharmacy and they are shipped to you next day air (if it's how mine went) I think a 300iu pen of Gonal was around $300 and it was about $75 after the 75% off. The trigger was around $100. 

Jen I wouldn't mess with an injectable cycle unless you have to. It's costly. I'd try the Femera first. 

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!


----------



## cj72

any of you ladies that have been pregnant recently or are pregnant now- have you ever had a symptom where you feel like you are going to die of heat but your temperature is normal? I feel like I don't want to even have any clothes touch my stomach for the last two days. I am 10 dpo


----------



## AngienDaniel

CJ, increased body temperature was one of the biggest pregnancy symptoms for me. I usually take red-hot showers but I could tell every time I was pregnant cause I would want to take luke-warm showers. That was definitely a telling symptom in my case. I hope it is in your case too!

RANT:
I got up this morning to call my nurse as we made an appt. for me to call today so I could give her the numbers for the clinic in Pittsburgh I will use for my monitoring as she has to fax the orders to them. I can't ever get a hold of any of them. They are all rude and make me wanna gag. I HATE THE NURSES AT THE CLINIC I CHOSE!! The clinic is renown; the first IVF baby ever born, the first egg-donor baby, the first frozen baby...all from this clinic, but the staff are horrendous! The only reason I am still sticking there is from all the paperwork and tests we have already done, the money I have already spent and the doctor that I am seeing is NOTHING like his staff! He is such a personable, nice man and made me feel completely comfortable, but his staff makes me want to go on a rampage!
Anyhow, they say they had not received any of my tests that we took the last few weeks: (I called and both places said they had already faxed them in, but were nice enough to do so again.) The lady (and I use the term loosely) was not my regular given nurse but what ticked me off is she was asking for the fax number for their office so she could give it to me, and she says, "What's the fax number here, Joanne?" Joanne IS MY NURSE, so the tramp was standing there the whole time!! I despise this place! I am pretty sure that we will succeed and have our baby, but I will NEVER give them the credit as they are incompetent ******s! I just want to get this process complete so we can have our babies and move past this point in our lives! I am not worried or stressed anymore, but I am ready to move on with our family. The nurses at that clinic are the worst people in the world in my opinion. If I (by chance) have to do this procedure again either now or in the future for baby 2, I will not go there unless my husband makes me or the staff changes!
If any of you want cheaper IVF, don't choose Long Island IVF! The trashy staff they have are rude and incompetent and can't even keep simple appt responsibilities.. I am due for my cycle on the 31st and I still have not gotten my calendar! I have no idea what days I am to do what! I am about to do some serious complaining to the doctor himself. I am trying to be patient and just keep quiet (except on here) until this process is over. I pray I have enough will-power to do that. I am so very sick of that place!
Also. I will have 7 children in my house until the 4th of January... ages 16 to 3 years old. My younger sister's 6 kids and my son.. Time fly quickly!
God bless us all in the New Year!


----------



## AngienDaniel

One other thing.... I did not say a curse word in my post.. I don't know why it's marked out to look like I said a bad word, but I didn't. I said r e t a r d e d. Crazy how that word is made to seem like a bad word. Since when is that word a foul word? I guess I should just say, 'special needs' or some such word society finds acceptable.. Nuts!
"My doctor office is filled with special needs people.." 
I don't think that sounds any nicer, really!


----------



## Navygrrl

I hope everyone had a Happy Christmas! I slept in and then had too much snacks and wine at in-laws' house, so that makes a good day, LOL. I've paid for this cycle's IUI and meds (well, technically Hubby paid, but his money is my money, etc. ha!), and I'm giving my ovaries a pep talk whenever I remember. I told them I want at least two but not more than four to step up to the plate. Next Friday is my next ultrasound and bloodwork to check to see how those follicles are doing, and then we'll find out when we're supposed to trigger and schedule the IUI.

I know I'm letting myself get way too excited about this IUI, so I'm trying to keep it down so I won't get so upset if it fails, but my brain is all "It's going to work! Sunshine! Rainbows! Unicorns!" Of course, that could be the sugar from all the cookies.

cj - I never knew I was pregnant with any of my pregnancies, so I don't have any advice, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Navygrrl

Oh, and quick mom brag moment - my oldest just got his results from his ACT and he scored a 34!


----------



## Mommabrown

CJ I didn't know at 10 dpo but later in my pregnancy I did stay hot all the time. 

Angie what a crock! I would think since this Dr office is so renounced that they would at least have some decent bed side manner and curtiousy for their patients. 

Navy how exciting!!!!!!! And great job for your sons ACT scores! Superb. I hope this is your cycle honey! 

AFM, I've jumped back on my weight loss train. I have only gained 10lbs since October but I don't want any of the 50 behind it to come back.


----------



## cj72

Thanks! I guess I will know by Monday. 

Angie, Wth! I would have said Joann is there may I speak with her? That was completely rude of them. I hope it goes well and you only have to deal with him one time.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - rude people suck. I really feel like if you work in an infertility clinic yku should have compassionate workers. It's one of my biggest reasons I chose to go back to school. I know first hand how these women feel and I feel as if that will allow me to go anove and beyond in my job. I'm sorry, but try not to panic or worry. Everything will fall into place. I hate not knowing too but when I went to MX for my IVF, I was clueless all the time. It was scary to me but I learned to let go. 

As far as being hot, I'm cold all the time. Pregnant or not lol

Navy I'm super excited for your IUI 

I feel like there will be BFP's here soon. Pregnancy is in the water. The place I went for my reversal has been poppin BFP's almost daily for over the past two months


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-I would call them on their crap! Your paying their salary! Talk with the Dr. For sure!!!

Navy- I was excited for my iuis too!!! Perfectly normal since we feel like we are doing something! Fx'd crossed for success this cycle!
Momma- wtg for jumping back on the wagon! Ive been lax with the holidays, but its GO time!
Cj-i honestly can't remember about feeling hot, but different can be a good sign!
Hi everyone else! Hope All had a great Christmas!!!

Afm- 3rd day of my last Femara script! Working on being positive this cycle, but after 2yrs TTC.... Let's just say its hard to hope for femara & plain old bd...lolEither way 2015 WILL be our year!!!


----------



## cj72

I normally have a temp in the TWW of about 98 to 98.4. Never above that not even at night. For the last two nights I've been at 99 degrees and then again back to 98. 17 in the morning. I don't want to eat bc I'm too hot or nauseous. Come on Monday!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The R word is considered offensive because it is meant to describe as incompetent, stupid, useless, worthless, pathetic, delayed, etc.

Personally, I can't stand the word. Zoe IS special needs. She IS delayed, but she's not incompetent, stupid, useless, worthless or pathetic. She is beautiful, smart, funny, stubborn, determined, brave...Zoe is my hero. To battle what she does every day and still come out happy and smiling, full of hope, grace, and love, is absolutely astonishing. She, and the other kids like her, are what we need in this world...to show us how to love unconditionally, and to battle something that may very well take our lives, but still face it straight on and fight with a smile.

I'd say more like those staff members are stupid, incompetent, useless, and pathetic. Sorry that you have to deal with people like that. I understand your need to rant about it. I hope you get your baby(ies) quickly!!!

As for the temperature thing, I didn't get hot without a temp, but my normal body temperature dropped and I always felt cold. During pregnancy, I can only take piping hot showers, with literally no cold water, and the hot turned almost all the way up, i order to feel like I'm showering and not going swimming in a cold lake. I shiver with anything cooler.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I hope all you ladies had a Merry Christmas. 

Me and my family had a nice Christmas, then last night my alternator went out. $330.... I was heart broken at first, because I had to break into my savings BUT Im blessed I have it. We enjoyed shopping today and spending time with the kids. Santa (my.mommy)was good to me as was my oh. OH SA is Monday and I'm very anxious for his results.


----------



## kittycrazy

so guys, it seems everyone has been busy lately. 
i hope you all get things sorted/ on the right track. assisted pregnancy sounds like a nightmare. sending love to all of you who are on that train. usually in the uk we have our NHS to pay for medical care but IVF etc is like the sterilisation reversal and we have to pay. sounds a right pain in the bum. 
we are just counting down to our op on the 26th jan. nothing much else to do. my boyfriend is having his last boozy blow out with the lads today before he quits for us to try. and im chillin out with the kids.
hope you are all well. xx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well my af came a day early so I had to make a lot of calls today. I got my schedule and also was told today that I will be on Bravelle and have to be on baby aspirin while I am on the meds. I will be going to New York on late Tuesday night to start my daily monitoring on Wednesday. I have refused to do much googling the last few months as I didn't want to stress myself out too much. I still have a few unanswered questions but I am trying to be patient. I have my monitoring tomorrow at 9:30am. I am glad to be getting started before the New Year. I must say that I am nervous as no one has given me any results from our tests. I am assuming they were good or we wouldn't be moving forward. Not sure though as my clinic is not really on the top of things.. Pray for us. I have 7 kids at my house right now and the 3 year old had a fever the first day they were here and had a seizure that scared us all to death so I spent the first day at the hospital. Was not a fun experience. I must admit for a second I questioned my sanity in wanting another child... It's been a busy weekend for sure.. It isn't gonna slack down anytime soon as tomorrow is my first day of meds.. 
Nervous as I can be..


----------



## kittycrazy

AngienDaniel said:


> Well my af came a day early so I had to make a lot of calls today. I got my schedule and also was told today that I will be on Bravelle and have to be on baby aspirin while I am on the meds. I will be going to New York on late Tuesday night to start my daily monitoring on Wednesday. I have refused to do much googling the last few months as I didn't want to stress myself out too much. I still have a few unanswered questions but I am trying to be patient. I have my monitoring tomorrow at 9:30am. I am glad to be getting started before the New Year. I must say that I am nervous as no one has given me any results from our tests. I am assuming they were good or we wouldn't be moving forward. Not sure though as my clinic is not really on the top of things.. Pray for us. I have 7 kids at my house right now and the 3 year old had a fever the first day they were here and had a seizure that scared us all to death so I spent the first day at the hospital. Was not a fun experience. I must admit for a second I questioned my sanity in wanting another child... It's been a busy weekend for sure.. It isn't gonna slack down anytime soon as tomorrow is my first day of meds..
> Nervous as I can be..

hope things go as they should. im not up on all the procedures but send well wishes. 
i have also had a should-i-really-try-for-another-baby-day. Ive been sick with my chronic condition and xmas has turned my house into chaos. 
i asked my boyfriend if we are mad and he said yes and laughed. i love his calmness! x


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you Angie. I think we all question our sanity at one moment or another.

My moment was when 2 days after my alternator cost me $350 to get fixed... my thermostat went out in my car... another $80. THEN yesterday at the dentist I found out my kids need dental work thats going to cost a pretty penny. My kids come first!!! If IUI has to be put off, then thats what has to happen :cry: Did have OH SA, so impatiently waiting for those results. My RE appt is still scheduled for Jan 15th. its already paid for, if OH SA is good we may go ahead with 2 medicated cycles and save up a little more for IUI. I should still have enough for 1 IUI after paying for the kids dental work, but that would leave my savings BONE dry and I dont like that. I have $300 per check go into savings (I get paid once a month) It is rather depressing, but alot lies on the results of OH SA. I feel like our issue is his SA and MY CM...but within a few weeks I will have so many more answers.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Kitty for the well-wishes!

Jen, you sound like you're having a difficult time. Mine has been like that too! I found out that Compassionate Care does not cover Bravelle injections so if I am to continue this month I will have to be blessed with a low-cost when she calls me back in an hour. I know my insurance will not cover it as I called to verify 5 minutes before she called me and they said no. It does not even cover Clomid. I pray it doesn't cost a lot. I will need two injections.
I hope you get to continue your plans, Jen. I know mine are getting more stressful by the second.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm trying so hard not to stress. Lord knows I have enough on my plate. Worse case...taxes will be back mid February. :haha: I knw you are stressing because you have come this far. Hopefully you will be able to handle the cost and proceed with your plans


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie I was looking on ivfmeds.com and Bravelle looks rather inexpensive, so I pray its a blessing in disguise...


----------



## AngienDaniel

I looked it up too and I think I will be able to cover them. I have needles, Endometrin, Progesterone in oil, Clomid, HCG and Bravelle to pay for. I looked around and think the meds will cost me around 4 to 500$. It sucks that I can't use the Compassionate Care. I am wondering if I can give my 75% off to someone else? Would any of you happen to know? I hate to not be able to use that rebate as I feel it is a huge discount. I was not told until the last minute that I was going to have all of those meds.. I know I should have researched but they said Clomid and that was it.. I had no idea it was more medication than that. I have never had a monitored cycle and all of this is new to me. I do know that this is stressful though. I also can understand why most people do not want to put their families through this as it is tough and stressful.. Way more so than a vacation since you gotta drug yourself up and suffer worry and fear. We have decided to not do this more than twice (this year) at any rate as it is not a cheap experience. It gets more scary as time reaches the end of this experience for me. I also have learned why people keep completely quiet as failure can make you the source of gossip for seasons..
I pray this is my season of babies and this Clomid experience leads to pregnancy as my last two did; only with this one being a full-term delivery.
This is such a nerve-wracking experience!
Jen: We don't get our taxes. My husband's ex gets anything we might get back. We have started paying taxes this year so as she can't sit on her butt and draw a blue-collar yearly allowance with all the money she gets from us. With 1800 a month, full medical, dental, and vision, and the 7 grand she gets from our taxes she lives better than most families where both people work but she doesn't have to lift a finger at 28 years old. It can sometimes be seriously depressing. I pray every single day that she gets married and lives happily ever-after and the bitterness leaves her heart so maybe she won't live to keep destroying our life and can re-build her own. It's sad when people can't just move on with dignity.

Busy day tomorrow.. Blood and sono.. I pray our insurance covers those!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck Angie. I will be praying and waiting for an update. Yes people can be selfish. I don't get any child support
I takes it hard sometimes but I manage.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy New Years Eve!:yipee: 
Angie I'll say a prayer for you for Peace & Success!

Jen hang in there! 

LL, Momma, Brandi, Faith, CJ, Flutter & everyone else- & How are you?????

AFM-My kids are home!!! :yipee::headspin:They are very upset with ex-dh, as he took them to yet another new "gf" parents house on Christmas! Said it makes them feel like a charity case to barge in on people they haven't met! Can't say as I'm happy with him either, but I'm just sitting back & :munch: watching it all unfold for now....I feel as if their time going to see him evey other weekend is coming to a close! Honestly this thrills me, but makes me a little sad for them too. I just keep telling myself that he's brought this on himself...:dohh:*sigh
In happy news....I'm motivated for once! My Plexus should be here today!!! I have heard great things about it! I know its not a magic cure for weight loss, just hoping it gives me an energy boost so I can hit the gym! Joining next week, as I seem to do better when I pay to sweat! HA!

I pray that 2015 is the year all our hard work, stress & suffering pays off! I pray that 2015 is the end of this Journey & the beginning of our dreams come true!!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy New Year's Eve ladies. Praying for a blessed year for us all.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Happy New Years Eve everyone!


I spent the day in Pittsburgh paying 370.00$ on an ultrasound and a few blood tests..(supposed to be covered under the IVF costs). I can't even say how angry I am at that! On top of that, the meds the doctor prescribed me cost me 520$
I did start my IVF cycle today though and tomorrow is day two of Clomid. 
BLAH! 100 mg has really got me in a cry-baby mood-big time! I get my shots and other meds on Friday. I am nervous, but I am not afraid. It seems like every single thing that can happen to try to make me put this off is happening though. Even as far as not having the finances for a room for the visit to New York. I told the hubby after the struggle I have been through for the last 3 years, if I have to sleep in a dumpster for those 7days, I will; gladly. I will be going to New York on Tuesday night. I just will. I won't be quitting. EVER! So tired of these little things eating way at the opportunity. I figure that's why most people don't jump at an opportunity...from either finances or fear, and I don't give two craps if I have either, I will be grabbing this opportunity and dancing even while I am hotel-less.. I would go without much, much more for our babies..
So----tomorrow day 3 of cycle. Day 2 of Clomid (aka) Mood Destroyer 9000!!

Everyone have an awesome New Year!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy New Year ladies!!!

Baby dust, sticky dust, twin dust and prayers for lots of sticky BFPs this year!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy New Year ladies
I said YES:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150101_004115.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcakestoy

Beautiful! Congrats Jen! Happy New Year to All!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Jen!!!

Happy New Year ladies


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congratulations Jen!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Jen!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Jen!!!!!
Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Jen!!!

Bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. I have one 23 mm follicle on the right side and my lining is 9 mm. I should be taking my trigger shot sometime today and IUI probably Sunday morning. I'm worried that the follicle seems big, but I'm not the expert, LOL.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks ladies. I'm excited. 
Angie how are things going with you? 
Navy I'm praying all goes well and can't wait for great news :) 
Afm... CD11 opk should be positive by this evening.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Navy!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Navy I'll be honest, it is on the bigger side and does have potential to end up being a cyst. I delt with this with my first IUI. However, there are plenty if success stories out there with bigger follies so you're still in the running for a successful IUI. FX'd this is it for you. 

Monday will be the beginning of my 6th month! Amazing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, best wishes for your cycle! I hope your IUI is successful!

Jen, you set a date yet or have a general idea? My older sister and her boyfriend just got engaged on New Year's Eve too after 5 years together. It is a popular time for engagements it seems... :) I pray you have lots of blessings this year!

I am on Clomid day 3 today. I started feeling my ovaries kick in last night. I have started drinking pure pomegranate juice, (which is AWFUL!) I have not changed my diet or made any other changes except for the adult aspirin the doctor said I had to take.. I have planned my trip to New York and made it as relaxing as I can within my resources. I have addresses of WalMart and the local YMCA which I have gotten a free weeks pass for so I can go swimming each day and sauna and relax to the max! They both are within 20 minutes from my doctor's office. That way I have food and fun close enough to my important places. I found a hotel in the same town as the YMCA so all is set. 
My sis's kids are set to leave today and after a week of them staying with me I must admit that I will miss the little demons. Especially the 15 cereal bowls that are in the sink for me to wash as soon as I wake up every morning. This visit has made both the hubby and I SURE that we want only two kids and if we just get to have one, that will be fine too. I would be happy with just one. I can't believe its Friday already!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, You look beautiful! I hope that I am sporting a pretty baby belly soon!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Fluter your lovely! 

Navy Fx for this to be your bfp cycle!! 

Angie I hope everything goes well with you this cycle as well and it sounds to me like you have the perfect plan to stay zen! 

Afm, CD1 and i called to have my CD3 reproductive labs order and the DR's office closed at noon!Urgh! It'll be the first one done since Emmaleigh's birth to make sure everything is in check.Let's hope they will be ok being done on CD4.


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - you look lovely!! Love the hair!

Also, I talked with my nursing team and I'm not worried so much anymore about the size of the follicle. With natural or clomid cycles, they usually don't trigger until 22-24 mm, so mine is right smack in the middle. Apparently the ideal follicle trigger size differs depending on what meds (if any) are used.

I triggered last night at work, and then we DTD when I got home. Hubby is worried that he his counts won't be enough for Sunday morning, but I told him that he should be fine, plus the doctor told us to DTD, so we're just following doctor's orders, LOL. We're also supposed to DTD Monday morning. I think it's funny that we're basically on a sex prescription. 

So Sunday morning, we drive up with hubby's sample. I get bloodwork done to check my levels again, and then they call us to let us know what time to come back for the IUI, which should be 10 or 11am. Depending on my progesterone levels, there may be another IUI on Monday morning, or the doctor will just tell us to DTD. Then it's just the longest TWW ever! I really hope this is what works for us, but if not, then we've got two more tries with IUI.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

That's good news Navy!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

No date yet. We are waiting till later this year. I would like tto have a beach wedding and living in Florida I want the weather to be nice but not to hot.


----------



## fluterby429

Momma I hope all your tests come back in the normal range. 

Jen beach weddings are so pretty. My mom got married on the beach in Hawaii

Angie OMG you're moving right a long. Transfer will be here in no time!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am figuring for my retrieval to be around Saturday. I am not sure really how trigger shots work though.

I am feeling like this Clomid has my bp off. I have felt really sick today. It also has given me headaches on and off and makes me sweaty at night. I am trying to drink water and have done better today than usual but I hate water! My left arm has also been acting up. I know it isn't anything serious as it is just the low part of my wrist and hand like it is going numb and feels tingly and that is normally how I can tell my bp is weird. I am wondering what side effects I am to expect from the Bravelle. I already know what to expect from the PIO shots...

Navy, best wishes on your IUI and I hope your tests come back all good Momma!
Jen, I wanna renew our vows (at 5 year intervals) the first time I want a lighthouse ceremony in the rainy, stormy fall season.

I am feeling yucky today so I am gonna go take a bath,watch some tv maybe and head off to bed early. My hubby traded work shifts with someone else so he could go to New York next weekend so he has to work tomorrow.

Also I called the lady at the YMCA and it's all good so I have something to do during the day to keep myself active during the trip.

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm sure most of what you are feeling is from the Clomid. It sucks as far as side effects of you get them. As far as the Bravelle, I've never taken it but if I'm not mistaken I think it might burn a little. The trigger is no different than taking POI. It's done the same way (hip/butt area) with the same long needle. It's really easy and doesn't lump up like the POI can


----------



## AngienDaniel

This is my last day of Clomid. I am SOO glad for that. My hubby is working every day so he can get off on Friday Saturday and Sunday since I am sure that will be the time he is needed in New York. It's going to be a long week but we are both ready for all that is coming our way. Long week ahead!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi everyone!

Navy and Angie: Praying for your BFPs with sticky beans this cycle!

Jenafyr: Congratulations! A beach wedding sounds great! I wanted one, but OH didn't.

Flutter: Beautiful bump!

AFM, I am 8dpo. I will start testing in 2 days. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Navygrrl

IUI is done. We had 7 million post wash, but we also had our sample at home and brought it in, and I've read that you get higher numbers when the sample is given at the lab. No way hubby would have been able to give the sample in the lab, though, so 7 million is better than nothing. 

It was really neat to watch the doctor inject the sample into my uterus. You could see it flow in like a cloud. January 18th is the big test day!


----------



## kittycrazy

happy new year to you all. I hope everything is going well for you all. im sending love for you all.
tomorrow it will be three weeks til i go in for my surgery. Im so excited. My partner is scared and is insisting the hospital will have to let him stop overnight as hes not leaving my side!! not sure they allow that so thatll be interesting. Just organising childcare for the other two( my 16 year old doesnt need looking after so much as a regular supply of food and facebook) and for all our fur babies( 4 cats, 1 dog, 1 giant bunny and 2 snakes( not furry obvs) right now. 
its coming up so quick. eek


----------



## LLawson

Happy New Years Ladies! I hope everyone had a great Christmas.
Fingers crossed that you get your BFP Navy! Angie, Clomid causes all that weird stuff. I hate it!
I tried reading back a bit but dont have time to read all the posts Ive missed. Sorry if Ive missed anyone. I was kind of having a blue Christmas without my son thats in Afghanistan this year. Its my first Christmas without him. I did get to Skype him on Christmas and see his handsome face! That made it much better just not the same cause its my first one in 22 years without him.
Ive decided to make my life as positive as possible and keep myself busy so I dont think about all the bad things so I may not be on here as much but will drop in when I can. I just try and keep myself busy with other things than the internet and its working for me.
My IUI obviously didnt work and I kept my word and didnt do Clomid this month. Im on cycle day 13 so if Im going to ovulate it should be soon. I already almost have a positive LH does anyone know if the Clomid would still affect these cause I heard it stays in your system quite awhile? I havent had any since last cycle about the beginning of December.
Baby Dust to you all!


----------



## AngienDaniel

If everything goes well, you and I will be about a week apart in testing days, Navy. I should be able to test with accurate results around the 24th. Praying we both have positive results!

Thanks Galvan! Hopefully this board floods with happy news as it seems like it has been so long! Prayed for your cycle to be successful!

I am eating fish tonight since I don't plan on being able to eat it for months and months to come.
I watched videos on the Bravelle today. It seems simple to do. I know I am going to hate the PIO shots but I will suck it up and do it. I am gonna be giving myself the shots tomorrow as the hubby has to work. I didn't do the pomegranate juice today yet but I guess I will. I am trying to make myself until at least I am done with all the ovulation medicine. It sure is sucky though..


----------



## Jenafyr4

So exciting for everyone. ..I'm hoping to still be able to do iui this month, but with all the car expences i had I'm not sure I can I can pull it off. If not....and OH #s have improved we may try a cycle on clomid. Of course I will keep you all informed. Back to work tomorrow after 4 days off...ugh lol:cry:


----------



## fluterby429

I feel like there is a lot going on in here and I like it! I hope there are some successful cycles very soon. 

LL the clomid shouldn't affect your LH surge this cycle. Sorry you've been blue. It's s new year and a fresh start. Being positive will go a long way for you :) 

Navy it only takes 1! When we went for our first IUI I had to help him. The second time he took a video we made lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea my OH had to use videos we made also. His first SA took like 30 min to produce lol the next time I teased him alot in the car on the way there. I should have his results in the next few days


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. Things are moving right along for everyone! 
Navy I hope it works for you!
Jen congrats again. Exciting about the beach wedding. 
Cute bump flutter! 
Goodluck testing Galvan!
Angie I just know this is it for you!
LL don't lose hope sweetie! Glad you got Skype time with ds.
Kitty time will fly by!

Started plexus 2 days ago, so far so good. Dh's grandpa passed today, so it's been rough. My heart hurts for him. I'll pop in when I can, but don't feel as I have much to contribute at this stage of weighting. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake so sorry for your loss.

I really feel this will be a great year for us ladies in waiting


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Jenafyr. Just saw where you got engaged!
Fluter, I got a positive LH this morning which is a day earlier than its been on the Clomid. I was figuring it would be later.
Cupcake, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mommabrown

Navy and Angie I'm rooting for this to be your cycle! 

Jen fx for a bfp for you too!

Cupcake sorry for your loss hun.

Lawson get to DTD hun!


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry Cupcake


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cupcake, I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## AngienDaniel

So sorry Cupcake! Losing my Papaw was one of the hardest things I ever did. Prayers for you and your hubby and family!

I hope you get to go forward with your IUI, Jen!

Praying for your cycle to be the one too, Galvan!

AFM: I just succeeded in giving myself the Bravelle shot. I think I shot a bit of air in my belly but I am thinking that will be alright as it's fat and not muscle. I was shaking so badly thinking about how this was for our babies and I had to keep steady. It ended up not even able to feel it. Never even felt it go in.. I was SCARED SILLY. I am usually strong but I have felt so vulnerable today. Crazy meds. Now I gotta search out the side-effects. 
Praying for you ladies! Praying for us all! <3


----------



## kittycrazy

sorry to hear that cupcake. sending best wishes.x


----------



## kittycrazy

sorry if this sounds silly ladies but im just writing a list of what i need for my bag for the reversal op( i love lists) and i cant remember if the surgeon said id bleed after. Will i? do i need some sanitary protection( not tampons im assuming if so)?
i know that does sound super ridiculous but i need to know, like, now( its 9.30pm where i am) so i cant ask them at the hospital.x


----------



## AngienDaniel

Some people bleed. It's better to be covered than to not be covered. WEAR SUPER COMFORTABLE CLOTHING! That is most important: at least it was to me. Bring a pillow if you have a long drive as pressure against your belly will help you not feel like it's gonna burst. I also wanted something to drink really badly I guess from the anesthesia.. Also make sure your hubby/partner has a good memory as all my husband could tel me was "the lengths are real good" she says..
I wanted to kill him.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, how many Bravelle shots do you need? The injectables are more scary than they really are. I was so scared to do it, but it didn't hurt at all. Gonal F burns a lot if you don't let it sit for 10 minutes minimum after mixing.


----------



## fluterby429

Like mentioned, something to hold against your tummy (small pillow). I also bought support yummy area panties. Once I got home someone gave me a belly band (the kind you get after a c/section) and it was awesome. Comfy clothes like elastic waist. My belly was swollen like I was 4 months pregnant lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Definitely a pillow or something to hold against your stomach on the way home. I had my surgery in Monterrey, Mexico. The roads here are notorious for potholes and bumps, the pillow was a lifesaver. I wish I would have had a band like Flutter, it would have made all the world of a difference. Expect to be swollen, so make sure you have larger size comfy pants that have a softer elastic. My pants had strong elastic in them that kept rolling down to my incision due to the swelling, so I had to make OH go buy me some better ones. Thank GOD for my SIL, or he wouldn't have had an idea what to get. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

I copied and pasted from Facebook but here you go ladies

Ok ladies... as many of you know in august my OH had a SA done and the #s were bad :( total count was 8.4 million and total motile count was 4.6 million. The concentration was severely low but morphology was normal. He was put on a vitamin regimen of Fertilaid, maca, vitamin c and zinc. His repeat SA was 12/29 and these are the results... Concentration went from 2.1 to 38, total count to 171 million and total motile count of 88.9 million and his Morphology improved. I'm on cloud 9 right now...


----------



## AngienDaniel

Galvan, I was prescribed a box of 5 vials, but the doctor only said 2 days of shots. If something happens and he wants me to take another vial then I am in trouble.. :) I am supposed to just take two days though. 
It didn't hurt at all but I swear if my poor hands wasn't shaking so badly--- I was scared to death I was gonna push the trigger before I put the needle in. It didn't burn or anything, but I am sure that I am not gonna get so lucky with the PIO shots or that dang trigger shot that is muscular.. I am nervous as I can be about those shots. I think I am gonna go in the thigh when the time comes. 

I am scared about the retrieval without anesthesia. I am walking one little step at a time or I would be a mess for sure. Especially with my college classes starting in a few days.. I am happy I get a free week of rest before I have to be eat up with fear of whether or not I am gonna be a Mother again this year.

I know that we are praying hard.


----------



## AngienDaniel

DANG Jen!!! That is friggin' awesome! Talk about awesome IUI chances!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm still in shock. I was hoping for 20-30 I left work just to get the results because I didn't think the lady was reading it right...


----------



## AngienDaniel

It really is an incredible difference! It's hard to believe a few meds can make so much of a change!


----------



## Jenafyr4

He had used PEDs (steroids) for a cycle. He stopped in Aug. I knew they would improve on there own but was not expecting those #s. I'm trying to upload a pic but it won't let me


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo on the count!

Angie - you are having retrieval without meds? I was put to sleep with gas. When I woke up it wasn't to comfortable. I mean it wssn't terrible but my body felt violated lol. There was a lady there with me that had IVF in Cancun once before without sedation. She said it wasn't terrible. I guess I assumed here in the states sedation would be just the norm. So based on what she said, I wouldn't panic. Try to relax as much as possible. I ate pineapple core and walnuts after ER and ET. Idk if it helped but I read a lot of good things about them. I think Brandy did the same. I'm so excited for you


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am not sure if my insurance will cover anesthesia so if it doesn't, I am opting out as I can't pay the 500$ fee. My insurance hasn't covered anything at all, not even the Clomid. It did cover the blood tests before I started my cycle, but once I had the first monitoring appt. on cd-2 my insurance won't cover anything. I am grateful for the blood test coverage at least. My clinic does not make you accept anesthesia though. I am worried about it as most places I have read people say it is painful and you have to be very still so as they don't damage the eggs. I know that I will do anything to have another baby and will deal with any single thing I have to, especially since I didn't really prepare like I should have. It is going to be a pretty busy week. 
I have my pineapple ready for after my retrieval. I don't like walnuts but if they are supposed to work then I will be getting some. 
Leaving at about 10pm tomorrow night. I pray I don't have to do this again. Please, please please!!! I won't be able to post much if at all after tomorrow cause I won't have a computer but I am thinking of you ladies and will let you all know how things go after I get home! I am going to be taking a few photos and will be opening my Facebook back up after I get done with this week or two. I haven't decided whether or not I will be testing, but I probably will cause I would rather be prepared for bad news in private than be faced with bad news in a public place on the day of testing. I just gotta get some tests cause I don't have any.
Pray for me to be strong and bear the things I have to this coming week.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Holy Cow Jen! With those numbers you won't even need IUI! lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

I would hope not but it still hasn't happened so I'm praying for a miracle or a successful 1st IUI.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

kittycrazy said:


> sorry if this sounds silly ladies but im just writing a list of what i need for my bag for the reversal op( i love lists) and i cant remember if the surgeon said id bleed after. Will i? do i need some sanitary protection( not tampons im assuming if so)?
> i know that does sound super ridiculous but i need to know, like, now( its 9.30pm where i am) so i cant ask them at the hospital.x

Went to bed early last night, but I hope I've caught you in time...

I bled for a week after and wore pads. Tampons were not recommended. DON'T eat something solid. You will likely, promptly, throw it back up. Bring a pillow to cough and sneeze in, and rest like crazy.


----------



## Mommabrown

kitty I spotted...nothing to bad and the hospital gave me pads. I stayed over night and took travel shampoo and that kinda stuff. A pillow--because I promise everything hurts for a few days after. Slippers or shoes that are easy to slide on.

Jen those are fabulous #s!!!! You should be well on your way to getting that sticky bean!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My belly wrap was a savior, but definitly comfy clothes, I brought Nyquil to help me sleep. I started AF the day after surgery (3days early)

AFM... Finally able to attach the results...past and present
 



Attached Files:







10888664_1460464567526358_3199970731710917767_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's amazing! Congrats on good numbers! Hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## LLawson

Thats Awesome Jenafyr!
I have a question ladies.
If you all remember, Ive been on Clomid for several months. I always have a positive LH for 3-4 days. My RE said to disregard and positives after seeing that first one.
Well, against his orders, I did not take the Clomid this month and was going to tell him I did. I got a positive LH early yesterday and by afternoon it was already negative. I also had pains like I was ovulating last night and my IUI is scheduled for today. Im still having some pains off and on just not as bad as last night. Should I still go get the IUI? My temp did not go up this morning. It actually went down. My temps have been this for the week: starting with today at 97.3, 97.5 Mon, 97.7 Sun 97.6 Sat and 97.4 Fri.
I do remember my ovulation pains seemed to be more painful when I was not on the Clomid which is opposite of what most people say. I had alot more pain and bloating that lasted for days on Clomid but my actual ovulation pains without it are almost crippling but my Gyno said that was a good sign cause the more painful the better the ovulation.
What do you all think I should do? I dont want to tell the RE this cause like I said I went against his orders and skipped the Clomid but Im going to tell him I did take it so he doesnt try and drop me from the free IUIs?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson, are you IUI's monitored by ultrasound? and Id ay if they are free, go for it


----------



## cupcakestoy

I would go for it since you had a +, then negative if its around your normal O time....Hard to say what your body is doing after all the Clomid cycles tho. Good Luck!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks!
Jenafyr they are not monitored but free.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I say go get it. There's still time to catch the egg!


----------



## GalvanBaby

If they are completely free, I would definitely go get it done, Llawson!! FX!!!

As for me, 10dpo and BFN. I know it is early, so I am going to wait until Thursday to test again at 12dpo. I doubt there will be anything, because as soon as HCG starts in my system I feel it. I start feeling nauseous. I have with each and every pregnancy, so I doubt it will change.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies! I had the IUI this afternoon. The nurse was excited cause he had ALOT more than usual and they were swimming like crazy! She had me go look at them under the microscope but shes done that one other time too. She said it just makes her happy. LOL I sure hope I didnt miss the right time and they go to waste.
I do feel bad for my hubby. We live an hour away from their office so he has to do his business there but honestly, I think he could whip it out anywhere and do it. He doesnt complain about it too much.


----------



## LLawson

Galvan they are free but not monitored. Ill take what I can get.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Glad you went through with things Llawson, hopefully his excited swimmers do the trick :) :dust::dust:


----------



## Mommabrown

Fx for you Lawson!!

Galvan I'm sorry hun. Hugs.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I laughed, Lawson. Out loud. In the Ymca. That bit about your hubby whipping it out made me chuckle. I hope your hubbys whipping out gets him some pay off with your IUI.
Galvan, I hope you are wrong and this is your month!
I havent been to sleep yet. I left at 9pm and drove to New York and got here at about 15 till 6 this morning. I had my monitoring appt and right now they are saying three eggs sizes 16.5, 15. And 12.5. I figure I will probably have to Trigger Thursday or Friday. I think I will have retrieval by Saturday. I think they are just trying to het the 12.5 thats on the right to catch up with the two on the left. I am content with the three eggs and will be content if just one of them fertilize. I dont want two babies and the thought makes me nervous. But the thought of no babies makes me more nervous. If all three eggs make it they will transfer all three. As the time is here I opted for two transferred. I am sitting here passing the time. I have to go back in the morning. I also found out that the doctor has me set for Lovenox for the length of my pregnancy. Blah! Wasnt expecting that.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks ladies!
Angie, I have my fingers crossed for you. I didnt realize you were doing it in NY. You are quite a ways from there arent you? I cant remember but I was thinking you were in Seattle?
I sure hope you are all staying warm! Im staying in the next few days. The temp is supposed to be 0 and windchill -20 way too cold for me. Its 14 right now.


----------



## fluterby429

LL did you go for the IUI? I would try for free.


----------



## kittycrazy

thanks for all your advice guys.
does it seem odd that i dont know any of you and im already so invested in your lives and also know so much about your fellas sperm?!?!? lol
hope today is treating you all well.x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx Llawson!

Angie, fx you get your BFP! You're in my prayers! I hope I am wrong about this cycle, but I doubt it.

Kitty, you will learn about a lot more. We talk about CM, AF, bloating, BDing, among other fun things. Lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Kitty. ..I would feel lost without these ladies to talk to.


----------



## LLawson

Galvan, there is still plenty of time. Some ladies dont get a BFP until 16-20 days after ovulation. So Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Fluter I did have the IUI. Im feeling very different after this one but dont think thats a good thing. The one I had last month, went right in with no problem but when she pulled everything out blood went everywhere. Ive had spotting for a few days with every one but not bleeding like that. I always have a few days afterwards that I hurt pretty good and feel extremely bloated and very uncomfortable. Well, this one I had Tuesday, she had a horrible time getting it to go in. She said my cervix was very high and seemed twisted so she had to twist the tool (I forget what that dang thing is called LOL) anyway it hurt worse than any that Ive had BUT no bleeding, Ive had no spotting at all either. I was really sore the first night but yesterday when I would normally be super sore, I wasnt until about 5 pm I had a little bloating and some pain on both sides that went away in a couple hours. Well, we had sex last night and it about killed me! Ive been uncomfortable before after an IUI but this just felt like he was butchering me! TMI Im sorry but not sure theres any other way to explain it. I had alot of pain afterwards and a few sharp stabbing pains around the ovary area. This morning I have that full feeling and my temp has went up to 97.9 finally. Anyone else experienced this? I swear my insides are so messed up! It scares me. This may be the only cycle Ive had an IUI without Clomid so didnt know if that was the reason for change? Im pretty sure its the only one.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That really sounds like a horrible experience, Lawson. I know that some of those procedures hurt some women but I dont think anything should hurt like you are describing.
I was thinking last night about how it would be a good idea for me to pay for a mini cycle (3900) just to tell the doctor I want to freeze my eggs so when I want to try if I am 40 I will have my eggs saved from a slightly younger age. It would cost about 5900 instead of 17000. Normally there is only 2 to 4 eggs but it would be better than nothing or facing problems with my eggs. 
The hubby and I decided that if all 3 eggs fertilize and make it to day 3, we will transfer all 3 and pray that God watches over us. The nurse tried to tell me that I would be ready for retrieval on Monday or Tuesday but I know my body better and if I dont get my surge first thing tomorrow morning, it will be Saturday morning for sure. I expect retrieval to be Saturday but Sunday by the latest. I am headed into the YMCA soon to sweat out some bad mojo in the sauna and relax and read a book. My ovaries are ready. I told my hubby that my job is almost over for a spell and his job is next and he better do a good job with our babies and make them strong. I told him that if he thinks about it, he really gets to give them life as they are just eggs when they come out of me and since we dont get to have sex to make a baby he really does get to do the job himself. If I sat and thought about it, I would be totally and completely in awe over the amazing way these people build families. God truly is amazing. I hope you Ladies are having a good week. My bestie is coming to New York tomorrow to spend the weekend with me so we are gonna see some sights and enjoy our baby-making weekend. He has to work Tuesday though so I am praying that he gets to be there to see our babies get transferred too. I know that is unlikely but a woman can pray..


----------



## LLawson

Angie I think freezing your eggs would be a wise decision. I wish I had done that. I was hoping you would go for all three. I would be so desperate from trying so long that any amount I got I would want to transfer and if they all made it just deal with it. Im excited for you!
If you are in NYC and are able, check out The statue of Liberty and the new Ground Zero Memorial. Venture out in town after midnight if you arent alone. Its beautiful but very crowded. I have a few friends in Jersey that we go with cause he just drives right down town and knows where to park and shows us everything that we would never figure out on our own. Lots to see and everyone should see it at least once!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cycle #40, 12dpo, and BFN. :( AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcake - sorry about your loss. :(

Angie - I hope everything works out well and that you end up with your THB.

LLawson - Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm sorry you had so much pain, though. I don't know how I would have been able to deal with the IUI if I'd had that kind of trouble. 

Galvan - *hugs*

Jen - glad the SA was so much better this time. Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer for your BFP.

Kitty - these are a great group of ladies, and awesome support. I'm glad you're here. :)

AFM, I'm now 4dpIUI, 6dp trigger, and on the downside of a wicked sinus infection. I actually had to call out of work on Monday because I just couldn't stand up without being dizzy. I was worried about being ill affecting the IUI, but my doctor isn't worried, so I'm not worried. Tuesday we had our follow up visit from the bloodwork (we're kind of going through things in backwards order LOL). My AMH is down to 0.62 from 0.95 two years ago, which is to be expected as I'm older now. My FSH was 7.85, and my estrogen level was appropriate and not masking the FSH. I don't remember exactly what it was, but all the bloodwork came back great. 

Since I only had one mature follicle this cycle, she's going to add gonal f if we're not successful (knock on wood) to try to get more mature follicles. She did say that there may have been another mature follicle hiding since my estrogen level on cd12 was 682, and it's usually a level of 200 estrogen per mature egg. Maybe that egg is just that good and is our keeper!

DH bought be some FRERs and he's keeping them next to the bed for some weird reason. He is very excited about things and thinks this will be our month. Right now I'm trying to wait until 14dpIUI like the doctor wants, but who knows how long I'll be able to hold out. 

I hope everyone is staying warm during this polar vortex! The news here was telling people to not run their dishwashers in order to save power. Weird.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navy, I'm so excited for you. I pray this is your month.

Angie, you have been on my heart and praying heavy these past few weeks, not sure why, but I guess because Ive followed your journey and I really feel this will work. 

Galvan, :( so sorry, praying 2015 is your year.

Llawson, hate that you're having a difficult time. I hate to think of IUI being uncomfortable for you. Maybe its a good sign though.

Fluter, hope you and your LO are doing good

Cupcake....how are things with you?

Kitty, when do you leave for surgery and where is it being done?

AFM... Had my Annual appointment this morning and discussed my OH SA. He was very pleased. He said for him to keep up with the vitamins. He told me that the # that really matters is the "concentration" which OH was 38 million. He said he thinks its best for me to move to IUI because he agrees I have hostile CM and he's confident IUI will work. I have kinda always felt like that but glad he gave his opinion so I dont waste months doing medicated cycles with Clomid which can "dry me up"
My RE appointment is next Thursday the 15th. AF should start the 18th which meeans I could be starting IUI as soon as the 20th for my baseline ultrasound...eeekk....


----------



## AngienDaniel

So much going on..
Galvan I know that the word sorry doesn't help a lot when af arrives, so I am just letting you know I am praying for your baby to makes it's awesome debut.
Jen, I think IUI will work for you. I think if you bypass the cm then you should be good to go.
Navy, I think this might be your month!
Lawson, We plan on driving and seeing the sights. Some places here are pretty cool and I want good memories.

I am triggering tonight with retrieval sometime on Saturday. I hope all three eggs make it and my baby fertilizes them all. I have a special affinity for my little 12.5 follicle that made it to 16 overnight. I also get to take my hcg subcutaneously! Yay for 27 gauge needles! I got 2 size 17 and one 16..
Lawson, I seriously am nervous about triplets even though I don't 'feel' like I would have three. That feeling hurts though as thinking about your little embryos not making it would be like having a miscarriage. Makes me sad thinking about any of them not making it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

So Angie...the follicle did grow? And I'm thinking 2 for you. Enjoy the sights with your hubby and be safe...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-Thanks for asking about me. Doing well here. Trying to get 2014 reports finished up & working on some other forms for the IRS & the state for our fire dept.....UGH Other than that trying to get excited about leaving for Gatlinburg in the morning for the weekend with 15 TEENS! Whew! Tired already! lol I did take my last script of Femara & got in good bd, so I guess we have a 3% chance this cycle lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

LOL well at least you are trying. Have a safe trip and have fun.

AFM....forgot to mention 5dpo


----------



## Navygrrl

Ugh, 15 teens. It's bad enough when I have to travel with my own two teens, LOL! Have fun in Gatlinburg!


----------



## kittycrazy

Jen im not in until the 26th Jan and im having it in the park BMi hospital Nottingham, uk. 
i always read through all your posts but dont really ever know what to say apart from im rooting for you all. 
it all seems super complicated to me as i have no experience of it but im truly sending tons of the baby dust stuff to everyone. xx


----------



## Jenafyr4

Kitty, yes it can be hectic. Hopefully you wont have the issues as some of us have. Theres really nothing to say other than lend support since we are all different, but trust me, once you get to know us better things will come naturally :)

AFM.... horrible night sleep last night. I kept dreaming my RE appointment kept getting cancelled, then when I finally got there they told me I wasnt scheduled to be seen or that I wasnt able to do IUI :cry: Then I woke up with a horrible sneezing fit and took a Nyquil at 6am... needless to say my alarm didnt phase me...I'm not a morning person, but everything irritated me 1000% times more this morning. Hoping my day gets better


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, I personally think morning people should be shot! Absolutely no reason for smiling until at least 10 am. &#55357;&#56833;
Kitty, if you stay on the forum you will wonder how you ever got along without it.

AFM: I have my retrieval at 8am tomorrow and my transfer (if all goes well) on the 14th. My test is scheduled for the 26th of January but I decided that I will be testing out my trigger so as I can see my results sooner. I am nervous about the procedure and I hope I handle it well. I also got my medicine schedule and it's full. I only have to take the pio shots for the three days after retrieval then I get to switch to the pessiaries and I am grateful for that! I am grateful for not having to do any more muscle shots than I have to. I start my pineapple regimine today too. My hubby got here early this morning and is going to give his donation tomorrow. I dont really know about the eggs and when I will find out how many fertilized. I should've asked but I was so excited to finally get to this day it seemed unimportant until you're sitting afterward obsessing about it.
I can go home Tuesday she said but I am to stop driving every two hours and walk around for a bit to keep blood flowing to the babies. Not sure about sex restrictions but I do have to remove all my jewelry, no scents, no nail polish on fingers or toes and no eating after midnight. So far this has been easy and unstressful----tomorrow it gets real. I hope all of our eggs make it...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers already in progress Angie... So freaking excited and hopeful for you


----------



## GalvanBaby

Praying for you Angie!!! So exciting!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers Angie!

Jen- Hope you feel better & that you get some good sleep soon!

Packed up & ready to go!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie we were told no sex until after test but we didn't dtd until after I saw baby. I'm sure each place is different. I was also told no baths for 3 days post transfer. As far as knowing how many made it, each place is different. I had to call the next day to make sure something made it. They wouldn't tell me how many until the day of transfer because they don't want to disturb them. I had no idea until I was there and ready. They did tell me the number of eggs on retrieval day so I knew how many had a chance. Try not to stress. After your transfer go watch a funny movie. They say laughter helps. If they call you in before a 5 day transfer, don't get caught up in the day either. Mine was a 3 day and it went just fine. I'm super excited. 

Jen stress dreams are no fun! Just wait until you have vivid pregnancy dreams lol. Mine were awful! 

LL I hope your IUI was successful.

Enjoy Cupcake Lol. Ugh teens. I so wish I could skip most of that period. I have 3!!

AFM- just pregnant. I've been feeling very blue lately. Not really sure why. I just want to cry and sleep. I Know I'm stressed about dealing withy brother that is an alcoholic and his wife that is a heroine junkie and worrying about my niece and nephew. I want to call child protective services on them so badly. I'm stressed about us needing to move before the baby too. I feel fat. I still needed to lose about 30 lbs before being pregnant and here I am gaining. I know I have to gain but I wish I could be one of those they gain 10lbs and walkout of the hospital in my normal clothes but that's not my reality. Sorry for the whine session. I hope these feelings pass soon.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I hope you feel better soon. I have those days and I'm not even pregnant. I wish I could just be stress free and be happy moving forward with IUI.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks everyone for the prayers!

Fluter its ok for you to be down in the dumps. You are pregnant, plus you worked hard to get your weight after your surgery. I would just let myself go and work out your sadness a day at a time.
I already know I have three eggs to retrieve and I specifically requested a three day transfer as 5 day transfers see too much of a loss in eggs. Only thing I gotta worry about now is the eggs fertilizing and surviving until Tuesday morning. I am also a little worried about ovulating before the retrieval in the morning. It is a stress-fest for sure. My hubby wont get to be at the transfer cause he has to leave Monday, but I am just glad we got so much accomplished already and not too bad as far as nerves go. My appt. Is 8am. Just a few more days here and I can be pregnant and going home.
Has the hcg ever made your breasts seem fuller? They tingle. I took the shot at about 940pm last night (Thursday) and have retrieval at 8am Saturday. I thought a person ovulates 36 hours after trigger? Why would they want to time it almost down to the hour? Makes me nervous thinking I could ovulate before they get to me. One more hurdle tomorrow and then we will face the next one. I pray all is well in the morning.
Thanks again everyone for praying for us.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, looking forward to great news tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sending prayers and sticky dust Angie!


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter I know how you feel. But remember a lot will come off with Baby. And as long as you are healthy and baby is too I wouldn't stress out about any of it. Enjoy sweetheart you've waited a long long time for this. 

Jen I have weird dreams as well and it usually don't end well and I end up in a bad funk.

Angie I hope all goes well for you and you are getting a sticky bean or beans and long healthy nine months. 

Cupcake errr i hate having to prepare to get out tax stuff done. I feel for you.

AFM, well I'm sorta along the lines with flutter of feeling fat and sad. I have gained 12 lbs in 4 months. Ugh I'm so pissed at myself and not getting pregnant after 19 months of on and off TTC I'm just kinda over it all. 
We started at CD 8 (last night) of DTD every other from 8-16 and see if that helps any. Plus DH is being flaky this month so its really pissing me off. This month isn't going so well honestly for my attitude. Sorry for my rant...we should be filling this thread with happy thoughts and zen vibes.


----------



## AngienDaniel

We got 4 eggs this morning so I had a sneaky one hiding. I will be told in the morning how many have fertilized. The retrieval was tough. It wasnt unbearable but it was tough. Not the aspiration of the eggs but the cleaning he did of my cervix. He did thatt before and after the procedure and it felt awful. If you have a more compassionate doctor it isnt too bad. I am so very glad that I didnt waste 500 bucks on it. I did not pay for cryo so if all the eggs fertilize we will be donating the leftover ones. I am going to push for a transfer of three but I will probably not succeed. I am glad I opted out of the anesthesia but I was told I am rare and most people cannot tolerate the pain.

I am waiting for results. I also want a cool photo of my babies. I hope my clinic gives a photo of the embryos. I will be so glad to go hom on Tuesday. This has been a fun trip and it was nice to spend a few days with my hubby but I am ready to take our babies home and rest in the privacy of our home where I can talk to them and pray and just be grateful that we survived this process. I will do this again if I have to. We decided today, but we will make it a cooler vacation if we have to do it again.

MOmma, I hope you feel better. I hope you get your second tr baby. I know that my heart will be filled with gratitude when we finally meet ours.

I have not told anyone about how many eggs we have except you girls. I am waiting until I find out how many make it and I will probably not tell anyone until after our transfer. Maybe even longer if no one asks me. One day at a time. I am eating my pineapple and start my pio shots tomorrow until after transfer day. Had to start on aspirin again today and antibiotics. I pray this works for us the first time. I know how unlikely it is but I pray we are blessed this time with a baby we get to bring home.
So hard to be patient.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay Angie. I've been waiting for your results lol and my fiance actually just reminded me. I love how involved he is. I pray all are fertilized and you get 3 transferred like you are wanting. My feelings say twins. I'm so hopeful for you girlie. Have a good night and I will be anticipating tomorrow. 

Momma...hope you feel better and you get ur bfp soon as with all the ladies trying as well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So excited for your news Angie! I hope they let you transfer three! Can't wait for your next update!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. Today was a better day for sure. I have so much to be thankful for that it irritates me that much more that I feel so sad. 

Momma, I'm sorry you are struggling. TTC can really stress you out. I hope you're method works this cycle and TR baby #2 will be announced. 

Angie - 4 is awesome! Is your clinic doing ICSI if needed? If we only had the three we were going to push to have them all transferred because I didn't see the point of freezing only one. I think I liked the 3 day transfer better than the the 5 day with only having 4. If I had more I wouldn't have minded waiting it out. I thought I was going to be sad if they didnt do a 5 day because I did too much reading! Google obsessed during the process. It won't be long now! I bet this works for you.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks everyone! 
Jen, it is awesome that your man is involved with what is going on. Mine is oblivious sometimes.
Fluter, my clinic charges 2000 extra dollars for ICSI. My husband's SA was normal so we opted to not do that especially as we did not think we would be getting more than 4 eggs. I am going to ask them to do assisted hatching and embryo glue with the transfer. It is supposed to be included if needed but I want it included so I will push for it. We had 2 fertilize out of four and after my initial disappointment I realized that God took the option of three babies out of the equation and it's a blessing since I wanted so badly to transfer three and now I dont have the option to take that chance. It is better but still a little sad as it decreases my chances even though two to transfer is great. I figured two babies to transfer was maybe a 50 percent chance and 3 would be about 75%. 50% isnt too bad statistics.
I am amazed at the thought that we have two live babies living at my doctors office and Tuesday they are going to be switching houses. God is so unbelievably beautiful! I pray the both make it. It is so emotional to think about them not making it. This comes the part of the struggle hardest to bear--the tww. My transfer is Tuesday but she will be calling me back with a time. God always knows what He is doing so I will trust in him.


----------



## fluterby429

Two is perfect! I had two transferred and one stuck, it did make me a little sad that one didn't make it, but I knew going in that even having one stick was a miracle in itself. Tuesday you will PUPO! As far as the tww, I was feeling pretty good about my BFP at 6dp3dt and 100% by 8 days past when I took the digi, so it's not that long of a wait really!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am happy with two. I would be content with one so I am glad its two. I will be sad on my tww as my son just sent me a text and said our bird Luna has died. I love that bird. I had her three years and she was the most awesome animal ever. My heart is so sad by losing her. It has been a tough week. I hope God helps me with losing her as I will miss her so. 
I am ready for our transfer as it will allow me to go home and be in my own place. I am tired of being away from home and just want this experience over now. I just want to take our babies home. This has been a horrible week away. 
I am praying nothing happens to make our babies stop developing or something like that. I really want both of those babies to survive even though two babies will be tough on my health. I have waited and waited. This is truly an awful experience for me. This has been a horrible week and I pray to the God I adore that He does not make me suffer through anymore infertility and gives us these children and if by the smallest chance He doesnt that He makes life AMAZING the next time we are faced with this journey. I can't stop crying for the loss of my bird. I had her pictured in our childrens lives for years and years and to come.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry about your bird Angie. 
Fluter I hope you star feeling good soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie I'm sorry about your bird, but am stoked that you have babies brewing! Just think in a couple weeks you will be pregnant!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oops...meant to say pregnant with your Miracle keeper!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Jen. I am feeling better mentally today but just on the exhausted side. I over did it this weekend with running around. 

Angie - I'm so sorry about your bird. My animals are like my kids so I know how you must feel. Try not to dwell on it too much. You have big things to look forward to this week. I also know how you feel about wanting it to be over. Idk if you remember but my IVF trip wasn't great at all. 

DH and I were joking the other day about how I don't make girl babies. I made the comment, I wonder what our frozen babies are? He said I guess we'll never know. I said well we might, I could go down there and get my frozen babies and be back on the evening and you'd never know. He didn't realize it was a much quicker process and cheaper for the frozen ones. So after I explained all that to him, he asked how long do we have to decide. I told him two years from transfer day or we have to pay for two more years of storage or allow them to be donated. He said hmm. I left it alone after that for him to ponder on. Maybe we can revisit that convo after the baby is born. I'd really like to go get them


----------



## GalvanBaby

You are about t be PUPO, Angie!! 

Flutter, if you come back, we will have to meet for lunch!!

AFM, it is looking like we will do an IUI here in a couple of weeks. After I told OH about Dr Garza's (where Flutter went) price for IUI, he was onboard with trying. He charges basically $550USD including meds. He uses Menopur for IUI. I have used a combo of Gonal F and Menopur, but am willing to try Menopur only. Especially for $550 a pop. IUI in Monterrey cost us $1000 including meds more or less. I think I will insist on B2B IUIs though for more chance. He is a little stuck up, but I am going to insist. If we can't convince him to do it. I will go to Monterrey.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry about your bird, Angie. Animals are like family and they are tough to lose.

There is a saying that when a life is lost, another is starting, so maybe it's your first sign of a sticky baby?


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies. I have felt down and out since my bfn but I know with normal tube lengths there is still only 20% chance of getting pregnant every month.

Angie just one more day!!! 

Galvan woo I hope that your iui welcomes a sticky bean. I just found out that our insurance covers IUI at 80/20 so we would have to pay 20% of the cost. --our new policy's just came and I was reading through them. 

Fluter oh my gosh how exciting it would be to have another baby!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan, how exciting. I wish I could do b2b IUI's also. IDK if this doctor will or not. I guess I will know Thursday. I will be come to Juarz soon for my moms dental implants to get started, probably the end of this month and then again 4-6 months later.

Momma, Yayy for insurance covrage lol, looks like the IUI train is getting full :)

Fluter, I understand wanting your babies with you, maybe yur lil girl is waiting...

Cupcake, hope your trip is going well and you are still sane

Navy, how are you?

Angie, hoping you are coping with your loss as well as can be expected and looking forward to taking your babies home.

AFM.. 9dpo, no symptoms, kinda feel AF is on her way. Depending when she shows I might wait till my February cycle for IUI so I can get my moms 1st Mexico trip out of the way. I hate feeling rushed and fear that it will only set me up for failure, so I wanna see what the doctor says first. I wish there was crystal ball to look in to give me all the answers I seek... when is the right time??? who knows!!!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, hope you are feeling better. Im sure its just those pregnancy hormones.
Cupcake, I hope you have survived your trip with all those teens!
Angie, Good luck and I am so sorry about your bird.i have many pets and havent lost any yet so I cant imagine the pain. Ive always been told too that when a life is lost, another begins so maybe its a sign. I know thats easy for someone else to say but dont get yourself too stressed over this trip. You need to be relaxing and enjoying your wait. Try not to let anything bring you down.
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited for everyone on this forum! Everyone has their plans in place and are running after their goals for babies this year. I am so excited for everything that's happening and everyone's IUIs and cycle plans.

Thanks for trying to help me with the loss of my Luna bird. I told my husband that she died around the same time my babies were being born. That's what my son told me. It made me so sad. I have never had an animal to die.before and I know that it will be a long time before I put myself through that sadness again. I just have a cat left. No more animals for awhile for me. I start to cry when I think about her but I have to not let sadness overwhelm me as the babies need calm and quiet. I have to drive thru Manhattan tomorrow so that will be super stressful but I am hoping to miss rush hour. My transfer is at 10. Thinking about it is pretty amazing really.
Fluter, I cannot imagine how you must feel about your babies as I want to bring mine home so badly. I am praying that both of mine make it and I will pray that you get to go back and get yours too!
I have not decided whether or not I will ask about embryo grading of my wee ones. I am hoping they will allow me to take a video of the transfer tomorrow for my hubby. I also am hoping they give me a photo of them. I figure driving home would be less stressful than staying here until night time so I could miss the traffic. 
I sure am praying for everyones cycles! I am trying to make the day go by so tomorrow gets here more quickly. Hopefully both the babies have continued to grow strong. I tell ya, every day seems a hurdle to cross and the mind is the biggest hurdle of all.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome, Jenafyr!! I have a couple of friends in Juarez who are American. Maybe they can show you around some if you want. Be prepared for long waits to cross either way unless you are flying in.

I am excited about this IUI. It will more than likely be our last treatment for a while. I am going back to GA. I can't find any jobs here, except for Rent A Center. I didn't go in debt up to my eyeballs to work at Rent A Center! OH is trying to get approved for a work visa, I don't have much hope for it because he is married to a US citizen. The attorney sounded optimistic, so I guess it is worth a try, huh? If he gets approved, he will be going with me, but if not I will be hiring an attorney. Either way, we won't be able to come out for treatment for a while, and I doubt I can convince him to pay the prices in the States for either the IUI or IVF. He thinks they are expensive here. LOL I told him that if he gets to go, he needs to leave a few sperm samples here, so that if I can get off for a few weeks to come, but he can't I can still come to do IVF. He seems ok with that. LOL


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan. I'm paying 650 for IUI. .. It's only oral medication and the consult fee is 300. So not horrible. Good luck and where in Georgia will you be? My daughter and grandson live right outside of Valdosta.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will be all the way up about 45 minutes north of Atlanta.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Well poo...lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My life just went to complete crap in the last 24 hours. My ex and I had court for child support yesterday. I filed in November and he sent me a letter saying he needed an extension because he couldn't get everything together in time for court. I expected to walk in at 9am and walk out with a remand date by 9:30am.

Instead, he decided to have all his financial information, slammed me with the response, and now we are remanded to March 25.

The judge made a temporary order for him to pay $817 a month starting January 1, 2015. He's paid $300 so far. Now that might seem like a victory, but it's only temporary. March 25 will determine how much he has to pay retroactively. I asked dating back to August 1, despite knowing he's been working longer than that. He thinks he doesn't have to pay for August to November because he wasn't making what he is making now.

I know that it seems like a victory, but his response included a claim for joint custody, and to have the kids 4 days a week, giving them to me only 3 days a week. He says this is in accordance with his work schedule.

We had joint custody, but it didn't work. I literally cannot communicate with him, he threatens me with the police every other week. He refuses medical care for the kids which on three occasions has resulted in emergency hospital trips for serious illnesses. He refused to sign to allow Zoe to get into ABA Therapy and Isaiah to get into counselling. I had to get court orders forcing him to sign those before I won temporary full custody.

If he is granted the access, I will lose my house, my van, the income that support the kids, Asher loses his siblings, and the older three lose Asher. It is not good all around.

The lawyer I spoke with yesterday says that I have to fight this on my own, because my situation does not qualify for legal aid. It doesn't matter that he stalks my house, tells the kids I don't love them, tells them to tell CAS I abuse them and that they want to live with him. It doesn't matter that he neglects to provide medical care. With Zoe's disabilities, he could literally kill her. He refuses to show up to medical appointments, and then claims I don't tell him about them. He refuses to submit his bloodwork for Zoes's genetic testing to be done and they cannot proceed without his sample too, as they need to trace any abnormalities back to him or me. I am literally frightened for my kids. I cannot afford a lawyer on my own.

I also told the lawyer that what he is asking for, the 4 days a week, means the kids change addresses since he would have them more, forcing them to have to move schools, and with Zoe's autism, that is not in her best interests. She needs routine and consistency, and this is just going to confuse the hell out of all of them. He doesn't even do their homework with them! Zoe is on an IEP and Isaiah is on the verge of being diagnosed with ADHD and is falling behind in school.

I also told the lawyer it wouldn't work because we are moving in the summer. She said get the hell out of here NOW before he gets an order saying we have to stay. He's done it before, and he can do it again.

If he gets joint custody, then we're going to be in court once a year getting court orders so the kids can access services. I am so far beyond stressed out right now.

And this is all because I initially wouldn't do mediation with him yesterday until after CAS talks to the kids. He didn't even fill out the response until after he saw duty counsel. Because I wouldn't just hand it all over to him. I eventually tried it and offered extra access, including every other March Break, 4 weeks in the summer, every Father's Day, an extra visit on my weeks and an extra overnight on his weeks. He refused to go for it. If we base visitation on his schedule, we would be in court once a year to change access based on his work schedule. I will give the extra access, but anyone else would have to get a babysitter if they had the kids when they were working, not make their access suit their work schedule. He wanted access changed right then and there, and to keep it the same, I offered to accommodate his work schedule, so if he works a Saturday instead of a Friday, then he can have Friday to Saturday instead of Saturday to Sunday.

I am a complete mess right now. I am so scared. The only thing going for me is that it is harder to go from full custody to shared once full custody has been granted, and full was granted to me on a permanent basis in May.

Until then, I need to figure out how to get out of here before March.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi-I'm so sorry! It sounds like a nightmare sweetie. Prayers for your family sent...

Angie-Best wishes for a easy, successful transfer today! Prayers going up...

I survived the trip! It was AWESOME!!! No big snags & the kids for the most part were well behaved....Now onto Winter Jam in Knoxville in 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi... I know its a hard time for you. I dont know how things work where you are, but in Florida things are a little different. I'm a paralegal and used to work in Family law. I know it wont help with the stress, but If the court has already awarded you temporary custody and child support, they wont likely take that away or uproot your children to cater to his work schedule, at least not to that extreme. I hate court battles and I hate it for you, but from what Ive heard you will be fine. Praying this will all go your way and be water under the bridge soon.

Cupcake, Yayyyyyyyy for survival, looks like you have a busy first of the year... have fun :)

Angie... I already said a prayer and keep sending happy and healthy vibes your way on your trip to take your babies home.

AFM... what a morning. I swear I got behind every "dumb" driver on the road. I just woke up in a bad mood. I got my mom's passport card taken care of yesterday so hopefully she can get her teeth done soon.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi that does sound like a mess. Like Jen said, here all that wouldn't fly. The delays would take place but all of those demands wouldn't for sure. I hope it all works out. People who use their kids to gain or as game pieces make me sick! 

Angie I'm thinking of you 

Jen, I got behind thise drivers today too. Grrr

AFM. I called the doctors office today. I'm concerned about these headaches and exhaustion. I think its my anemia kicking in. I haven't been on prenatals for awhile due to constipation. I've read about blackstrap molasses helping with iron and not causing bowel issues. Ugh!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They lawyer said it would be hard for him for get an order reverting back to shared custody. I think I'll also have Children's Aid on my side. They will agree that shared is NOT in the kids' best interests. I literally cannot communicate with him, and they will write a letter agreeing to that. It's gonna be some work but I will be able to prove it's not in their best interests. I have no problem offering extra access. He'll have to move again, because he only has a 1 bedroom apartment and apparently has all three kids in there. It is illegal to have opposite gendered kids share a room here once they are over 6. My oldest kids, opposite genders, are 6 and almost 8.

Still, I need to get the hell out of here before he has it ordered that I stay here. I'm going to look at a place on Saturday. It's $1057 inclusive. With child support, and what I pay now with subsidy, I can afford $1062+ or $1300 inclusive. I can do my taxes next month and walk out with my refund and have firsts and lasts to put down and move in March 1 if all goes well.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck Brandi


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying all went well Angie. IDK how the proess works, but I hope things went well


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I hope your court works out in your favor. I know how hard it is to have a spiteful ex.

My transfer was easy. The doc said I had one 8 cell 'good as it gets' baby and a 7 cell high level. I am ecstatic. I am writing a rest area in PA since the doc said I had to stop every couple of hours and rest. I am three hours from home and I am so thankful to be headed there. I dont really know about embryo grading as I looked it up barely for my husband so I will check it out nore later. I am bloated like I am 6 months along and I wasnt before. Implanting babies makes me happy. Gonna get me some tests yhis week and get started on the last hard part of this journey... The testing. Going home now. I will talk more later. I am gonna be pregnant and no proving otherwise!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Have a safe trip and yayyy congrats


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome! COngrats on being PUPO!! Get home and get some rest!! 

Brandi, hopefully you can get moved before your ex can stop you, and good luck in court!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad it went well


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! PUPO!


----------



## LLawson

Brandi sorry you are having to go through that. Some men are only about what benefits them.
Angie, Im glad everything went well. Im excited for you! I hope you got home and got some rest. You deserve some good things!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hope everything smoothes over and court is a breeze Brandi. 

Angie woop woop!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going to go look at three places this weekend. Unfortunately, no one wants to help and let me do a month to month lease, thus no last months rent. I can't come up with all of it and support the kids at the same time.

I set up a Gofundme and shared in some private Facebook groups. Just asking you ladies to pray for us that we get this.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Why are you moving Brandi? I thought you just got your girl in a great school? If you move it wouldn't be out of your district would it? If not, then why would your kid's dad be able to say anything about you moving? He shouldn't be able to say anything about you moving as lots of people move. As long as it doesn't take the kids out of his reach then no judge should tell you that you can't move. If it does take the kids out of his reach then he will have a big mark against you in court as it will look like you tried to take the kids away from him. I would think twice about moving as it looks bad that you are in a huge hurry to move. I guess I am just putting myself in the Judges shoes though. I think packing up and moving in such a hurry would sway my vote as a Judge. Maybe not though..
I hope you have awesome results with your GoFundMe page and everything works out in your favor.

Galvan, when is your IUI again? 
LLawson, didn't you have an IUI this time?
Momma, you are in your go a day, skip a day month right?
Fluter, you are pretty and pregnant.
Navy, you and I should get our results around the same time. I think you said you could test on the 22nd?
Cupcake, I am glad your trip was great and all those teenagers were well-behaved.
Jen, did you decide to hold off on the IUI for your Momma? I can't recall.

I have been a little self-absorbed but I tried to keep up with what everyone is doing.
I am 1dp3dt. I just have been saying 4dpo. I don't have any tests so I don't know about my trigger shot, but I am gonna try to get some tomorrow. I won't be testing every day, but I am gonna try to do the trigger and then a few days after that is out. My official test day is the 26th.
I would love to be able to take a bath. I am not sure why I can't, but I am following the instructions to the letter. I have been laying in bed all day but tomorrow I am going to go to the grocery store tomorrow as a smal outing.
I have been having cramping and bloating and I know it is the transfer as I didn't have any of that after the first day of the retrieval. I feel confident that we get one baby but I pray we get both. That makes me feel selfish though. I do want both of them to survive though.
How did you feel after you transfer Fluter?


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I did 8 days ago but nothing yet.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Brandi- Are you working? If so maybe borrow from your 401k or credit union? Not sure how things work where you are, but here the courts like to place kids with the parent who provides for them, not only financially, but stability as well. Hang in there...

Angie- I hope the cramps are your babies snuggling in tight!!!

LL- Fx'd crossed for you as well!

Jen-Remind me why your mom is going to Mexico LoL

Flutter- Hope your baby blues are better today!

Galvan- When are you doing iui again?

Sorry I'm in a fog today :/

Hi everyone else!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Next cycle, but only if it starts at the right time. I will be out of town part of February, so I need to be sure that I will be in town. If not, it will be the cycle after next.


----------



## Navygrrl

Brandi - I'm sorry you're having to go through this. I hope your family won't be disrupted too much.

Angie - You're PUPO with twins! How exciting! I test on the 18th, so not too much before you test.

I've been sick for the last week and a half, plus trying not to stress during this TWW. I'm hoping that everything turns out well, but I had a dream this morning that AF showed up on this coming Saturday. Hopefully that's just nerves, since I've had more than one BFP dream that didn't come true.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie...more than likely yes. I want to see what the doctor suggest first, but I'm due for af on Sunday so we shall see but if so I will have my first monitoring ultrasound as early as next week. ...eekkkkk Glad you are home safe and nesting those beautiful miracles. 

Navy, still hoping for your BFP and hope you feel better.

Cupcake. .. my moms getting dental implant done. Here in the states for a full mouth it's 45k. In Mexico it's only 14 + travel of course.

AFM...I will test in the morning just to make sure I'm not prego before going to my RE appt


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen- Oh ok. That's crazy high! I'd go to Mexico too geez!

Galvan-Hope it works out this cycle for you!

Navy-Hope you get better soon! So far we have avoided the flu & assorted GI bugs!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, I want to move to my hometown which is 45 minutes away. He previously agreed to me moving there, so according to the court order, I can live where I live now, or back in my hometown where my family is. Anywhere else, I need to get his permission or a further court order allowing it.

Moving in a hurry would be so that he can't get a court order taking that back and preventing us from moving near my family. His current access would not be affected or harmed in any way by my moving, nor would my proposal for extra access. I would do all the travelling, all drop offs and pick ups. He works in the same city that I am looking to move to, so a Friday to Sunday access on his weekend, he could pick them up after work, and I would drive back here to pick them back up again and bring them back home.

I also want to move there because my college programs are there and want to make sure we have secure finances and a secure home before applying. I won't have any problem getting in, as I have been accepted in the past.

If he got the kids 4 days a week, Asher loses his siblings, the kids lose Asher, they would lose their RESPs cuz half of my income would disappear and go to him. I would lose the subsidy on the house, and would be forced to move out because I would no longer qualify for the size of the home I have. We would end up homeless. There is so much destruction at the end of this if he wins.

I am in no way attempting to remove the kids from his reach (although with all he has put us through, he doesn't deserve them and Child Services is already on the verge of removing his unsupervised access and filing a motion to support such move). I would be proposing extra access when I go to defend having full custody.

It is extremely complicated. And with our special needs child, she is medically fragile and in need of a genetic test that her geneticist can't proceed with until he has all of our bloodwork. He refused to show up to that appointment, instead claiming I didn't tell him about it. He told CAS I didn't tell him, when I actually told him in front of them, AND sent him a reminder a week in advance. He has had the requisition for it for over a month and still refuses to submit his bloodwork. I now have to get a court order forcing him to submit it, as well as defend full custody. I don't mind giving extra access...an extra visit in the week and extend his weekend access, but he already doesn't take advantage of the access he has. He is doing it to keep control, make me panic, to hurt me. He doesn't care about the kids. He refused to take the kids their winter gloves last week when they forgot them in his van. It was -30 here and he said he wasn't bringing the gloves unless I gave him access to my house and garage.

He is extremely abusive and manipulative. He is telling the kids to tell Child Services I abuse them and to make them live with him. It is a very messy situation. I need to protect my kids and the best way is to move and the lawyer says to do it before he gets an order preventing me from moving. Our next court date is March 25.

Cupcake...I'm on maternity leave, so no, I have nothing I can borrow from


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh :/ wish there was an easy fix for you tho....


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - I felt crampy and bloated after the transfer. I wanted a bath so badly. I take a bath daily so it was hard for me to wait it out. How long did they tell you to wait on the bath? It's not selfish to want both to make it. I did. I was a little sad it was only one but that lasted a few minutes and I was over it. I had a baby in there with a heartbeat and that was the ultimate goal!!!

Navy sorry you've been sick. It seems like everyone is getting some sort of bug. Hope you feel better soon 

LL when do you plan to test?
Galvan I hope you don't have to skip a cycle. 

I changed doctors today. I'm over fighting mine. I called yesterday about feeling terrible. I have headaches daily and I'm just so exhausted I can't function. I fear my iron is low. This should be a simple blood draw. The office called me back and said he'd check my iron level at my next appointment but it's not until the 28th. I called another OB that a friend recommended and I go on the 20th. At least it's 8 days sooner and my friend said they don't treat you like that. That the doctors there don't Rush you or shrug you off. I hated switching but I've been very unhappy with my care from the start of this


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I spent two hours on the phone with Legal Aid yesterday and due to the complexity of the case and Zoe's medical needs, they said issued a Legal Aid certificate. So now I DO have a lawyer to help me defend full custody and word my access proposal properly. I was told if I go in offering more access and have a proposal in mind, it will look better on me defending full custody. 


Spoiler
I spoke with our child services worker who does not believe that joint custody is in their best interests, and says once she passes it by her manager and Legal, she may be able to write a letter stating that in the position of Child Services, it is in the kids' best interests to remain with me and for me to have full custody. That should help.

I've respected my son's request to speak with the worker. He kept telling me that he wanted her to come to the house so he could tell her that he is abused by me and that they should all live with him. I asked if anyone asked him to ask me to get the worker to our house, and he said his Dad did.

So she's going to speak with my son today. So if you can pray for us. Please do.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter, It sucks not feeling like your doctor genuinly cares about your well being, hopefully you will get the care you deserve from the new doctor.

Brandi. I know how frustrating custody issues can be. Praying you get the outcome you seek.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My computer has been acting sso dumb lately. It just shut down after I wrote a big post.
Anyway:
Brandi, I hope everything works out and you get to move. I also hope that everything works out with your son. I bet you are so gad to have legal aid as I know that would be the scariest thing ever!! I pray everything works out for you.

Fluter. I want a bath! I take one every single morning and I don't understand why I should not be allowed to bathe. It just feels so stupid to me and like everything I do I have to be fearful of. I hate having to be scared of every single thing. I am glad you found a doctor I would have switched too if my doctor was as dumb as yours seems. I have a low tolerance for people that can't do their job with pride and compassion.

I am having bloating and cramping like nobody's business. Today my babies should be blastocysts at 2dp3dt. My hubby calls them his little Blasties. I am grateful to be in this position and I know that doing IVF is one of the most stressful things I have ever done. I pray I don't have to do it again. I wouldn't wish that emotional, financial hell on my worst enemy


----------



## GalvanBaby

Brandi, I hope things workout. You and your kids will be in my prayers.

Angie, I miss baths so bad. Mexico doesn't believe in installing bathtubs in homes. All I have is a shower. I can't wait to be back in the States where bathtubs exist. LOL

Flutter, hopefully this new doctor is better.

Navy, sorry you are feeling bad. Fx you get a BFP in a few days!!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi glad you got the lawyer needed. I'm hoping it all works out for you and your babies. 

Angie I took a bath on day 4. I just didn't make it as hot as I normally would.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Heck I miss my bath too. I have one in my kids bathroom but l only have a big shower in master bathroom... I looked at 6 places... ALL with showers...grr and I have a newer home too.... but every once in a while I utilize their bathtub. Nothing like a hot candlelit bath with a glass of wine...

AFM... NERVOUS as HECK for my appointment... not sure why, but ready for some answers or a course of action at least.

Saturday I'm going to look at dresses. We decided on a small beach wedding on 10/10/15. I'm kinda doing things backwards but thats ok. That day is subject to change of course if I get prego but we will cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi glad you have legal aid and are talking with the worker. I hope things go easy and smooth in court. 

Llawson I hope for good news for you this month.

Brandy,Galvan, and Jen I have shower and a tub but end up taking showers more often unless I'm stressed then I soak in a nice hot bath.
Fluter glad you changed drs. I hope this new one is the perfect fit for you. 

AFM, just figuring out some things this month. Today is O day...my surge was yesterday and so for the last 2 days and tonight we have DTD. Not bad and DH can get his break after this. Lol not that he'all need it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I seriously think that I will take a bath soon. I usually take very hot baths but my core temperature has changed the last two days and I am hot all the time. I have got to shave, it's killing me. If my sweet little babies have not begun to implant then I doubt they will and a bath never hurt a single pregnant woman ever so I feel safe enough to use my God-given common sense.

Jen, I hope your wedding is AWESOME! I personally hate the month of October but only cause it is the birth month of both mine and the hubbys exes. I will be due in October but I am praying that I get to have both and that would probably have me having them in September. Even if it's one, I hope it comes in September. My hubby already chose his vacation for the last two weeks September so.... That means I definitely have to be pregnant. :)
I took a test today and my trigger is so not gone. I had that trigger shot last thursday night and it is still dark on my test.I will be one whose trigger does not go away. When I am out my belly is constantly crampy and my left leg feels like the nerve is pinched. I also feel nauseous when I stand too long. That Endometrin is tough! I have to wear little sanitary pads so as I don't mess up my clothes. I am on 300mg a day of that stuff. It isn't the funnest medicine in the world for sure! My lining was trillinear and 7 or so which was awesome for me. I have always been on the low side.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Got a couple of attachments


----------



## AngienDaniel

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575677175910517&l=2221558308902324480 
I am not sure if you ladies can click on this link, but if you can it takes you to my transfer video. The doctor was so awesome and let me 'sneak' my camera into the lab so I could record our babies for my hubby.


----------



## Mommabrown

I seen it Angie!!! What an exciting thing to see!! 

I'm so tired and emotional today...glad it's O day for sure. I've been extra moody, hormonal, sensitive all month!


----------



## AngienDaniel

It really was, Momma. I was so emotional. It's like a thousand dreams are there all in one little miniscule bundle of cells. It is such an emotional thing.
I am sorry you are hormonal. I know that my house is pretty hormonal too. It is like a never-ending struggle. I hope you get your baby this time. I hope this thread is filled with baby news. 

I am probably gonna test again on Saturday or Sunday. I must admit that I am nervous. I only bought 8 tests. I wish I had the willpower to wait. I just know that I would rather get my news at home than in public. I have my little gift for my Bestie that I am praying with all my heart I get to give to him soon. You know what's funny though??? I am actually sitting here thinking about being glad my tubes are gone so as I don't have to worry about any more miscarriages. It's sure been amazing, this ride I have been on for the last 3 years. I pray I am about to get off of it. Such strong belief. All these years of waiting. I am glad my wait is over!

Sorry for the rant. I am emo tonight.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie I love your rants lol, anxiously awaiting your BFP.

Momma I hope you feel back to normal soon.

AFM...appointment went great. I really liked all the nurses and doctor, I was about to have a nervous breakdown because we were running late cuz my OH barber took forever then traffic sucked. Dr said all looks pretty good except he said I had only like 9 follicle creating cells (?) (Don't quote me on that term) and he likes to see 12-15. So I call in on cd1 which should be Sunday, baseline ultrasound on cd3 he's going to start 100 mg of clomid on cd3 and another US on cd12. I told him that's when I normally ovulate but he said clomid should push that back. Sooo here goes nothing :)


----------



## fluterby429

I'm going to watch the video. 

Jen that's awesome. Don't stress over the follies. That is more than enough! 

It must be an emotional kind of day because I've cried at everything. My headaches are getting worse and I just don't even want to get dressed or leave my house. Dh rubbed my feet and my neck/shoulders trying to make me feel better. We are going to do a baby registry tomorrow. My first shower is Feb. 28th. 

Good luck to you ovulating ladies! I hope to see many BFP's in the next two weeks


----------



## Jenafyr4

How cool angie... great to have. 

Fluter, dr told me the same thing he said he is really confident I will produce nice follicles with clomid so we shall see.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I probably wont test and wait it out for AF. Im so tired of seeing negatives that I hate to test at all! I honestly feel like AF is on her way.
Jenafyr Im excited for you. I have a grandbaby thats bday is 10/10/10 so thats a good day for a wedding. I wouldnt worry about only 9 follicles. When I did IVF they cancelled it because they said I had way to many follicles only to,find out a few days later it was cysts...so I probably could have been pregnant years ago if they had not cancelled it. It was a different doctor and another joke and thousands down the drain. I sure wish I could find whats going to work.
Angie, Im excited for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I asked him about the 9 # and asked why it was relevent at this point and he said he was referring to follicle stimulating cells, not follicles themselves...I'm kinda clueless the difference, so I'm not going to stress over it when he said the clomid will change that.

I was shocked he's going to start me on clomid on CD3, cux most I hear starting on cd5, but I trust he knows what he's doing since he's the expert.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen- That's Awesome news! Excited for you!

Angie-Such a cool video! Hope you get a blaring +, but If I started testing out trigger I would have to do it daily just so I would know for sure when it turned to a bfp, but I'm just OCD like that! lol

LL-I'm with ya sister! Just SO ready to have a baby & move past this stage of our lives! I HATE waiting :/

AFM-Not much here. This is my last Femara cycle & my lp is usually 11-12 days, but has been up to 14 while on meds so I expect af on Sunday. If a no show I probably will test Monday or Tuesday lol I don't want to see another negative HPT for the rest of my life, so I won't test unless absolutely necessary! No symptoms either way yet except a backache which could be either way or not related at all.....

Navy-Have you broke & tested yet????


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jenafyr, cd3 makes more follies. Maybe he put cd3 because of your count right now. My FS tried Cd3, cd4, and cd5. LOL I got pregnant with cd3 and menopur. Fx this works for you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome video, Angie!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, Clomid did not push my ovulation date back on either cd5 or cd3. I would watch my cycle carefully as it doesn't push back everyone's ovulation. I used it three times and it didn't change my o date either time.

Fluter, where are you registering?

LLawson, I understand about testing for sure..
Cupcake, I figured I could test tomorrow since the test was pretty dark yesterday. I figure that it will show still barely there or negative. I am only 6dpo. So no test would be a real positive for me.

I have been having trouble sleeping. I cant sleep on my belly at all and I am so warm my hubby fusses all night about how I am roasting him. Poor guy woke up this morning and said he could light a cigarette on my butt I was so hot last night and he didn't mean it in a flattering way. Also, I have been having to get up in the middlle of the night to pee. I haven't had any coffee as it makes my belly rumble. I guess the hot flashes are about the only side effect of the progesterone so far. That and a few vivid dreams. I haven't taken a bath yet but I want to. I have been sitting around watching movies and I was watching Rise of the Guardians today and cried like a baby. It was pathetic. I am crampy on and off. I am staying tired. Me and the hubby have been together quite a few years and last night is the first night I went to bed before him. I yawn all day long. The worst part of the tww; deciding which 'symptom' is from a baby and which is from a pill.
I am gonna crochet some sweaters and dresses. I would love to have a girl, but if I have a boy I want to be prepared. :)
Waiting on everyone's testing days! I prolly will test every other day starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh I hate the tww with a passion Angie. 

Fluter how you feeling hun? 

Jen exciting news. 

AFM, well Allen and I had a huge blow out last night.bNo DTD and we are not gonna have anymore babies. I'm gonna focus on my weight loss and getting in tip top shape for our Vacation to Flordia the first week of June. I'm saddened by it, heart broke, but yet I'm perfectly content. No more worries or stressing over anything that could potentially be nothing anyways. I'm very lucky to have Emmaleigh, and she being a large joy to our lives.


----------



## Jenafyr4

A little update. I will have monitoring on CD10 now since I ovulate on the earlier side. As of 1/1/15 my insurance no longer covers clomid, so for 15 pills (3 pills at 50mg daily for 5 days) will cost $78.96... blahhh plus I have to order my ovidrel (which can be overnighted) thru cvs caremark. So hopefully Compassionate care will hurry up


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma-I'm sorry your sad, but wish you well! Maybe things will change for you & dh?

Jen-Not to expensive, but to me that is a crazy high dose to start at, usually folks start out at 50mg, especially if they O on their own. You may end up with quints girl! lol I'm not the Dr. tho so best wishes!


----------



## Navygrrl

I haven't started testing yet, although I bought a bunch of tests. I really don't want to see a BFN before I have to, and I'm not feeling confident about this cycle anymore. DH is still optimistic, so at least that's something.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake don't jinx me...lol I have had twin dreams but have associated them with Angie. I pray i dont over stimulate.


----------



## fluterby429

So many in the TWW. I'm so hopeful for you ladies. 

Jen there are so many BFP's on RB's FB page I can't wait for you to announce yours. 

Today I felt better than I have in a week. My headache was mild today and I wasnt nearly as emotional. We got our registry at Babies R Us completed today. We will probably do one more at Target due to some family not wanting to drive to Babies R Us. I wasn't even sure what to register for and everything is so expensive. It's pretty ridiculous really. We had fun though and I needed it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks Fluter. Baby shopping and registries are always a bit uplifting.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Cupcake don't jinx me...lol I have had twin dreams but have associated them with Angie. I pray i dont over stimulate.

 LOL I have ALWAYS had a dream about red headed twin boys since before my TR! I guess since we are heading for IVF, maybe my dream can one day become a reality....I'm sure you will have good results Jen!



fluterby429 said:


> So many in the TWW. I'm so hopeful for you ladies.
> 
> Jen there are so many BFP's on RB's FB page I can't wait for you to announce yours.
> 
> Today I felt better than I have in a week. My headache was mild today and I wasnt nearly as emotional. We got our registry at Babies R Us completed today. We will probably do one more at Target due to some family not wanting to drive to Babies R Us. I wasn't even sure what to register for and everything is so expensive. It's pretty ridiculous really. We had fun though and I needed it.

Glad your feeling better Flutter! Exciting to register! Each step makes it more real!

AFM.....I took my LAST Femara script this cycle. Figured it wouldn't hurt & it was here so why not? Wasn't really hopeful until I got past my normal LP, which I always have a 14 dpo with med. Today is 13dpo & I'm regretting taking it as I KNOW af is on her way & feel the familiar pangs of sadness yet again. frown emoticon This time last year I was pregnant...*sigh can't believe its been a year & I'm still heart broken over our loss...I guess the good news is I'm down 13 pounds & we have started seriously saving for IVF, but it just stinks that its come to this! But enough whining! I know God has a plan for us & I guess this was my last ditch effort to manipulate the situation lol So until I get my BMI down to where it needs to be & our savings up we are officially now done with TTC, other than keeping up with when af is due of course.....Hoping this is our year of Miracles!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake Im so sorry about your loss last year. Im sure God does have a Grand plan for you. Im hoping he does for all of us ladies!
Navy, I have my fingers crossed for you!
Fluter, Im glad you are feeling better!
Mommabrown Im so sorry but I understand your frustrations all too well! Im very close to throwing in the towel!
Jenafyr. My prescriptions was 28.00 for a 5 day supply of 100 mg and it went up just a little when I went to 150 mg. Ill have to look my receipt up and let you know. I havent bought any after the first of the year yet. Im going to continue getting it so he thinks Im taking it. LOL. If I have enough and you are on it awhile you can have it for what I paid for it. If its cheaper on you?
Angie, cant wait for your positive and see how many babies you have. Im going through some horrible nights sweats. Sounds like what you are experiencing. My husband asked me in the middle of the night last night why I had been so hot the last few nights. Ive been going to bed comfortable and during the middle of the night, wake up sweating and burning up but when I throw the covers off Im freezing where Im sweating I guess? I cover back up and within minutes Im doing the same thing and I cant sleep. He said I was so hot he could feel the heat coming off of me. Ive done this off and on for awhile and thought it was the Clomid. Now that Im not on it, it makes me wonder if its the Metformin? I know I cant get any good sleep because of it! Im on cycle day 26 so Im sure Af will hit soon!
Goodluck ladies!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Llawson thank you. I was told a different pharmacy may have been cheaper but I have it now. Trying to decide whether to take it in the morning or at night.

AFM... went dress shopping. It was a bit disappointing. My consultant could have cared less if I found a dress. They were so busy she picked only 2 dresses and I did the rest. I have some time so I'm not stressing.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I'm sorry sweetie. This journey can just down right suck the life out of you if you let it. You have goals in place for the year so I would focus on bringing positivity to those. Even though IVF is not what any of us had in mind at the beginning of this journey, it can ultimately give you the goal you set out for. Sometimes plans need to be tweaked. Hang in tnere. 

LL it could be you met doing the hot flashes. Not getting good sleep is the worst. I feel your pain there for sure. 

Jen Id take the clomid at night to try to avoid the headaches and down size any mood swings you might get. 

AFM - I almosted fainted and puked in a baby thrift store today. It scared me. Everything went from fine to hot and blurry in two seconds. I haven't felt myself all day. I'm getting concerned about my health with each passing day. 3 days until the appointment with the new doctor. I'm hoping for some answers. I don't want to feelike this for the next 12-13 weeks. Baby seems fine. He's busy as ever in there kicking the crap out of my bladder and ribs


----------



## Navygrrl

:bfn: for me today. Hubby has horrible line eye and thinks he sees something, but it's a stark white negative. Oh well, on to the next cycle. Gonna just eat crackers and watch tv today.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I think my heart was broken when I had to face the thought of never having a baby without ivf. Losing both my tubes was a tough thing. You are a strong woman, you will do well with ivf even though it isn't a journey of us want to be forced to take.
Jen, I haven't had a single dream about babies, especially not twins. I kind of have always associated my low progesterone levels to little to no symptoms. With both of my living children I had 'textbook' pregnancies. I don't expect to have many signs of pregnancy and I associate al the symptoms I have now to the progesterone I have to take. I am 8dpo and my trigger shot was still pretty visible yesterday. I have to admit that it's hard to stay positive some days. I am testing every day..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I know that you are ready for some relief. I hope your new doctor can help you so you don't have to spend the rest of your pregnancy in misery.

Navy, you tested a little early??

Momma, I am sorry about you and your hubby having issues. I know how feel. Me and mine have had a few pretty bad rows too. It seems like it never ends sometimes. 

Jen, I am sure you will find the perfect dress. My sis is going at her wedding alone. She didn't hire a consultant, mainly because she likes to be in charge I think.


I will know in 5 days whether my ivf worked. It is such a daunting thing to face. I should be financially able to do ivf again around April, but I sure hope I don't have to spend the money again as I was really hoping to buy my son a vehicle this year. I know that life very seldom works out how you plan though and I am trying to prepare myself either way. I still think that I will be pregnant, but it's better to be ready for anything
I sure do want to be able to give my baby the gift got for him. Well, we shall see in a number of days.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I saw this posted in the TR group on Facebook. Thought it was interesting and may explain why some ladies have progesterone issues after TL/TR
 



Attached Files:







10917365_10202253880147542_4068750319973998633_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mommabrown

Navy it's still early...you may not be out yet. 

Jen what a hefer. You'd think that they would try hard to make a sale.

Cupcake I'm sorry hun. Sending you massive hugs. This crap is never easy. 

Flutter take it slow and easy till you appt. I hope the new Dr gives you the answers you need. 

Thank you girld.....well Allen and I have a big communication problem. Not so much me as him. He is afraid of conflict and will say whatever to please me, or thinks that having more children with me will keep me with him(like he is even going to lose me crazy man). Anyways I'm gonna focus on weight loss and fixing myself. I think that I will stay quiet about babies for awhile and see where we end up at. If it leads back there so be it and if not I'm content with it as well.


----------



## Navygrrl

I tested at 14dpiui which is also 14dpo, so not early. I expect AF to arrive tomorrow, so on to round 2.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry about the bfn Navy. IUI is all about timing, so hopefully they get it right this next round :)


----------



## LLawson

Sorry Navy, Im sure Im right behind you. I dont feel anything. No pregnancy symptoms or AF symptoms but she has been known to take me by surprise sometimes and show up with no signs. Im actually feeling really good and normal. Im thinking its because Im finally off the Clomid. Tomorrow will be 14 days after my IUI.
Jenafyr, Walmart is the cheapest pace for Clomid here. I found I had the least symptoms taking mine at about 10-11 a.m. The doctor and pharmacist said morning as soon as I got up. I tried nights like everyone said to avoid symptoms but I woke up sick everyday so I couldnt take it at night. I think it just depends on the person. Headaches were my worst symptom at first and I found out the Excedrin migraine worked great for them.
Fluter with my first pregnancy, I blacked out every time I got in a store that was small or in the Mall where there were alot of people. The doctor told me that happened sometimes and I just needed to stay away from crowded areas. I was fine with the last two. I wonder if you have something lie that going on?
Still have you in my prayers Angie!


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - I hope everything goes well with you on your appt and you mesh better with your doctor. 

I didn't have very many side effects from the clomid, but I take mine at night since I take my thyroid meds in the morning. The only thing I noticed was that my ovulation was a lot more painful. Then again, it wasn't as bad when I triggered with ovidrel as it was when I was just ovulating naturally.

CD1 today, as expected, so Wednesday I go in for bloodwork and ultrasounds. This cycle my RE is adding gonal f and progesterone supplements. I think I'm supposed to go in on day 10 for another ultrasound, but I don't remember. The RE drew us a sheet and I haven't looked at it for a while. Hubby is still positive that everything will work out. I am as well, but I'm also thinking beyond that, if things don't work out. In the end, we still have each other, so we're still winners.

KMFX for you, Angie!


----------



## Mommabrown

Just popping by to see how everyone is today?


----------



## Jenafyr4

So much going on...
Navy..sorry about your BFP but it's good you are optimistic. 

Fluter... hopefully the doctor can help you figure out what is going on. I could never be in warm small places.

Angie... anxiously awaiting your BFP. 

Llawson. Prayers for your bfp soon.

AFM... reality hit this morning when I knew today was the start of my clomid. Me and OH had an us day yesterday and went to a bridal show and had a walk on the beach. It was fun and much needed.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Ladies! I hope all goes well with my appointment tomorrow. I checked my blood pressure yesterday just to be sure and it was perfect so at least I don't have pre-e concerns. 

Navy did you sign up for the compassionate care? I couldn't remember if you did. If so you'll be happy with a savings on those Gonal pens. They are expensive. When I did femera Gonal trigger combo, I responded really well. Almost too well. Hopefully you or LL won't have to do another cycle!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Chicks! 

Navy, sorry about the negative. I am excited to watch this medicated cycle play out for you. I think it might be just what you need.

Jen, I bet you are nervous! With the journey you have been on, you finally get to start trying more than on your own and you have a wedding coming up and everything. It's wonderful when things fall into place.

LLawson, Clomid sure has a way of making things tough. It's good you get a break from it as I think getting used to pills makes them lose their effectiveness.

Fluter, Good that your bp is not off. Hopefully you get the help tomorrow you need.

AFM: I tested and my trigger is still there. Just as dark. I don't think that shot is ever gonna go away. I took that shot the 8th of January. It is amazing to me that the shot can last so long. I keep testing every day to see if it is less but it isn't. I will post a photo of all the ones I have taken so far. I am 9dpo. I don't expect any sign of a double line until at least 11dpo.. I am praying so hard that this is our time. It makes me feel selfish though. I know I don't deserve it. My hubby is so sure and I am scared to death. Also, I am up and down with my emotions. It is a stressful week.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Two different pictures of the same tests. I dont think the line is getting any lighter do you guys? How long does a trigger shot stay? Impatient for the thing to disappear. i am wasting all my tests.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie 9dpo looks darker to me than 7dpo. I'll dig up my tests and see what they looked like. Triggers are max 10 days. Depending on your body mine was gone in 7 I think. 


Holy sh! T Fluter 26w! Wow congrats


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie looking back mine were almost gone already at 2dpo! The photos of the purple and white are beginning the day of trigger 7/9. The pink and white are my Frers beginning 9dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20130712_110725.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7









bfp.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcakestoy

I think 9dpo is possibly a smidge darker too but the yellow makes it hard to see....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought it looked darker too. Isn't it true that some triggers never completely go away? That they fade and then start as BFPs?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes Brandi! I saw it about 50% of the time on the boards. Stalking Angie! 

I peek in when I can.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I say 9dpo is darker. I got my positive then. My trigger never completely went away with the IVF. Trigger did show on frer at 11 days after on one of my IUI's. I will highly recommend you get a different brand. Those Walmart ones were no where near the sensitivity as even the dollar tree but certainly my FRER's were the best. I'll try to look back at my tests. OMGSH!!! So excited. 

Hi Brandy! Isn't it crazy. The last week of 2nd Tri!


----------



## fluterby429

Here is 8 days post trigger to 11 days. Never got a true negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fluterby429

Here's my test the first one is my frer on 11 days post trigger and it's my bfp at 6dp3dt and one for the next day
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brandy, how are those girls almost turning one? Seems impossible that a year has nearly gone by!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BrandiCanucks said:


> Brandy, how are those girls almost turning one? Seems impossible that a year has nearly gone by!

It's absolutely crazy around my house! They are behind by about 4 weeks because of their slightly early arrival so it's bought my a little more time from them being super mobile until the last month. Both are zooming all over crawling, pulling themselves up, and now starting to cruise around furniture. The teething is still in full swing... Danica has 3 teeth and Cecelia 2. Plus I have surgery in a week. 

Oh Ya and they are in that stage where they dance to every catchy tune they hear on commercials it so cute!


----------



## fluterby429

Too cute! I love lil dancing babies


----------



## LLawson

Well, CD1 for me. This one snuck up on me but I wasnt feeling pregnant so no surprise!


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry LL :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

My test lines are almost gone. I think the difference was in diluting my urine. I don't know why my tests are yellowed like that as my urine is white. I don't drink coffee or pop or anything that has caffeine. When I was drinking caffeine it didn't do that. It's crazy.
I am not feeling positive anymore. I know I should be able to do another cycle in April but I don't understand why it wouldn't have worked this time as I have no fertility problems and neither does my hubby. Just goes to show ya that it's a tough ride and sometimes you gotta be stronger than you want to be. I am feeling pretty negative despite having a night of I am pregnant dreams that woke me up feeling anticipation and hope.
I don't feel anything apart from my progesterone symptoms. I also am 10dpo and all I have is a very light line from my trigger that I took 12 days ago. I only have 3 days left until my period shows. I am starting to feel sadness. My hubby has been so hopeful that I know it will be tough for him to accept my negative. Plus, we will have to wait for at least 4 months before we will have the money to try again. This truly is a tough thing to keep pushing through. I did find out today though that Starbucks and Bank of America and WalGreens cover IVF and I am seriously considering making one of those places my new career even though I have spent the last 4 years in college. My hubby's insurance doesn't even cover Clomid. It's sad really. I got three days of hope left and then I gotta face facts. Pray that my hubby and I will walk past this with strength and grace. We will surely need it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I am sorry about cd1. I am close behind you. 
Brandy, I bet your girls are beautiful!
Fluter, thanks for the test comparision. I am positive my test was diluted as I have been guzzling water for weeks. Today's test was really barely there. I don't think I will be as blessed. You ready for your new doctor's appt?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I learned far too many times people count themselves out with IVF so I am not counting you out Angie. Hang in there :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Heres my precious little ones right at 10 months
 



Attached Files:







10389715_10204583455924546_8322750909033976307_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I am not counting you out yet!! Maybe the line won't completely disappear!! Don't lose hope! Miracles do happen, especially for wonderful people!


----------



## GalvanBaby

They are gorgeous, Brandy!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie, I'm with Brandy. I was doubting my lines and my chances. So I'm still holding out for your BFP

Brandy - omg they are too stinkin cute!

I didn't even see the doctor just an NP. They were very thorough and did not rush me one bit. They are also ordering my birthing records so I can discuss a possible VBA2C with the doctor at my next appointment. I will do the glucose test then along with all of my other labs that I'm concerned about. Basically the same thing my doctor office was going to do but at least I did feel like my voice was heard and they didn't dismiss my concerns or questions.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They are so beautiful, Brandy!

Angie, I'm not counting you out either. You are still PUPO. It's not over!


----------



## cupcakestoy

What sweet babies, Brandi!

Angie- Hoping you get a definite bfp soon! Your not our til af shows!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for encouraging me Ladies! I know I have a few more days left until I have to face trying again. I haven't sit down and readied myself for it yet as my husband is still being annoyingly positive. It makes me even more depressed to know that he is so positive. I will test the next few days but I don't expect a miracle and honestly my faith in me getting a miracle ever is reaching it's end. I really do appreciate you Ladies trying to help me be hopeful.
Brandy, your baby girls are so pretty. I hope your surgery goes well.
I have spent the week in bed.. Crocheting and just laying around. No baths, no coffee, no joy... just Golden Girls on t.v. and being lazy. If I have to go through this again, it won't be the same way I bet. I will be living and not laying around again. I have hated just sitting here trying to be extra cautious. I want coffee and a hot bath. The only really good thing about ivf possibly not working is that I might be able to push myself to lose a few pounds and be able to crochet our future children some outfits. It sure is hard to think about tossing those thousands of dollars down my doctor's pocket. He asked me when I came in for my transfer if me and the hubby had tried any of the nice restaurants in New York, I wasn't going to tell him I had eaten mostly bologna and bread as money was too tight so I said that we had just tried the fast food in our room, (which we didn't have one of those either), but now that I think about it, with my 6 thousand he could take his wife out for some pretty good dinners. That part stings quite a bit.
I feel like crying my little heart out today. I wonder if I did, would God hear me---and even then, would it make a difference..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandy the girls are adorable. You are so blessed. 
Angie...I still have hope for you and praying. 

Afm....wishing these week would hurry up. My monitoring ultrasound is Monday and I'm so anxious to see how many follicles have matured. At 150 mg of clomid I hope it's great! !!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for great results Jenafyr!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you... I got approved for compassionate care but only at 50% but hey every little bit helps.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay I'm glad you got approved. 50% is better than nothing for sure because those meds are stupid expensive!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Figured since I opened my phone and this is the last place I was I would throw my fit here... I don't share really personal stuff like medical on fb. 

I went to my pre op for the stupid anesthesiologist today. I fill out all the paper work with previous surgeries... I list tl and tr... Then Mr Dr who has no freaking personality walks in the room looks at it and says wow you're doing this backwards aren't you? Wtf is that supposed to mean? I said excuse me? He says it's OK you're done the nurse got everything she needed to from you. I wanted to punch him. I don't even know what he really meant by it but it seemed super rude. 

I'm already stressed to the max because I'm so sick from about bleeding to death since September. I haven't stopped at all... It slows down but doesn't stop. I have depleted my iron so low I have to have 5 infusions if that doesn't work I have to have a transfusion of blood... And this a$$hat is making rude remarks to me? I didn't choose this.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh and filing a grievance won't help the whole department is being let go 3/1 I was told due to restructuring and hiring a 3rd party. Thanks for taking it out on me jack wagon.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry for your bad time. I'd have showed ass. Praying you get better soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry brandy... Hope everything else goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sorry Brandy about the Mcdickwad! The girls are beautiful too. 

Angie hang in there babe. Fx for you and lots of prayers.

Lawson sorry AF found you. 

Fluter I'm sorry you didn't see Dr but at least you feel better with his staff already. 
Jen I hope you get extra good results. 
Sorry for anyone I missed.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy that was insensitive no matter what he meant by it. It shouldn't have been said at all! Sorry girl. Hang in there. Hopefully you'll start feeling better once youvr had the surgery. 

I had a decent nights sleep last night. I've had maybe 3 decent nights of sleep for the last two plus weeks. I had a good day yesterday with only a slight headache. I'm going to get some Tylenol PM today to see if that will help. It seems if I don't sleep as well I wake up with a headache. I keep a mild one nearly all day though. 

Angie I hope you pop in with a surprise test today


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am popping in, and with a test but not really a surprise. The line is very very light. I really feel like it is still the trigger and I am one of the very unlucky ones that the trigger lasts forever. I told ny husband this morning to not be too hopeful and he almost cried all the while telling me that he has to hope or he would spend all day sobbing. It made me so sad and I am already so emotional. I know I still have a little time left to get a positive but I just dont know if God has it in mind for me this time. I wont be testing tomorrow as I only have one test left and then will be waiting until Monday on my blood test day. I will test Friday morning. I will be working hard to save the money and will even be doing a gofundme and Bonfire accounts to. Raise money from my family. Telling my mom today that I was getting negatives made me so sad. I dont want to tell anyone next time. I havent told anyone but her and my son and have kept it private except for you guys. I will be keeping it even more private next time. If I have to go again then my hubby will be losing a week of his vacation that he was gonna take when our babies are due so he can be there for retrieval and transfer. I dont understand how people go for more than one go with full IVF as these small cycles are so stressful to me. And not getting pregnant and just peeing all that money down the pot is a horrid experience.

Brandy, I normally dont say bad words but I think I might not have been able to prevent one from slipping through. He is a total jackass and I hate bad doctors.

Fluter, I am glad you are having a few good days here and there.. I know this is probably silly but do you drink caffeine? 

Jen, I am excited here waiting for your scans.

If this turns out negative for me I am gonna have a busy next few months. Makes me wanna scream really.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Looks darker to me. When are you gonna test with FRE


----------



## AngienDaniel

I won't be Jen as we are broke until payday. I seriously have one test left and I figured I could test in two days and if it was getting a line then it would show better on Friday than on Thursday. I spent way too much money to go to New York and had to catch up this past pay period so I ended up spending over 1600 in one day. It was nuts! I will have a blood test WAY before I will be able to buy a FRER. Sucks, but it is what it is.. Coming up with the 6000$ to do the Micro-IVF took every single literal cent that we had and now I am playing catch-up. Honestly that's why I won't really mind asking my family to contribute to my infertility fund. I have a very big family and I am hoping that they will be generous and help us to fund some of our second go Even if it just covers the food for the week we have to be there. Some of them are going through their own problems, but they have lots of friends and it's worth a shot.
I will post my results on Friday and then whenever I get my blood results I will let you know. I will go Monday super early so I can get my results back maybe the same day..


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know about being broke. Sux this journey has cost us all so much, but it just shows the love and dedication we all have.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Angie, I am in my phone, but today looks darker. Can't wait for Friday! Send me the link to the gofundme when you make it!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Double post


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie I remember fluter thinking the same thing. Don't count your chickens till the eggs hatch yet hun. 
I am praying hard for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Omg I'm saying bfp Angie. I promise you those Walmart test are crap compared to frer or even dollar tree. I think it's darker. I wish you had different tests! I'm half tempted to mail you a box :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter. I'm with you...


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, your girls are adorable! Remind me again why you have been bleeding that long? I must have missed something.
What is the difference between IVF and a mini IVF? I didnt know there was a difference until you ladies started talking about them.


----------



## LLawson

One more question and this is probably TMI. Im seeing some clots while on this period. I have not done that for a very long time. Do you think thats something to do with the Clomid? It used to be normal for me to see that but I dont remember it on the Clomid. He still wants me to minimize tampon use cause he said it can cause infections really quick in women thats had a TR so needless to say, I see everything wearing pads and it gets me thinking. I tried looking it up online but the answers are all totally different.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- Clomid thins your lining so you have less to shed=less clots & shorter/lighter period, at least for me....
Angie- It looks more obvious on today's test to me, fx'd!!!


----------



## fluterby429

LL mini IVF uses less meds over a shorter period of time. The goal is to get fewer eggs but better quality versus lots of eggs. As far as the clots, I've always gotten small to medium sizes clots, even on fertility meds. I wouldn't out too much thought into it unless they get over quarter sized.


----------



## fluterby429

I scheduled my HD Live ultrasound today. It's set for the 31st. I'll be just a couple days shy of 28 weeks. I looked up the best weeks to go and most said 26-29 weeks because there is more fluid for clearer pictures and less chance that baby looks squished. All 3 kids are going with us. It's at the same place we went early in the pregnancy where it's on a screen as big as the wall. We are all very excited to see him.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That 11dpo looks darker than the 10dpo, Angie! Prayers this is it for you!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can't believe little A is 6 months old already! I thought it would go by slowly because winter always seems to last a long time in Canada, but it's gone by so fast!!!
 



Attached Files:







10933958_997217280312630_906522235008382531_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngienDaniel

My test is definitely negative. I was slightly prepared. I don't really understand but I am hoping to cry my heart out to God and get some things cleared up with Him as I feel that I have been let down in my faith. It angers me really. I know that I am more blessed than most as we can try again soon, but I feel such anger as it seems like God keeps blessing everyone but us. It is a natural reaction, but one I know I have to deal with quickly before depression gets to me. I will try again, but I don't like it and I won't be following any of the stupid rules they try to lay down for you as I feel that an embryo that can't survive a normal bath, won't survive this world. That's just me though. I have my 'official' test on Monday and that is another day to get by emotionally as my husband does not believe that I have failed yet again and is angry at me for calling negative. I feel that he is just making it more difficult for me and it makes me feel so much more worthless as he can't let go of his hope. I am leaving all my IVF groups on Facebook as I cannot bear to see any positives right now and I will check in on here every once in awhile as you girls are very special to me and I want to know how you all are doing, but I can't take anything pregnancy right now and all I see are babies everywhere. I will be finishing my college program this semester and crocheting a wardrobe for hope of having children eventually. I will also be trying to save/raise money and awareness with the people that are in my everyday life concerning infertility and the pain and loss it causes to the families it touches. 
Please pray for me and my husband, that this failure does not put strife between us as he is my best friend and I don't know what I would do without him. He isn't dealing well so far with these results as we were so sure of ourselves. 
I am praying for you all daily.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sad for you Angie. Prayers sent....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Angie, I'm so sorry and I pray you find peace. This journey is difficult and I have faith you will soon get your BFP.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - I know how your heart feels and I hate it for you. Hang in there. I've seriously seen BFN and then BFP on the blood test. That's still 4 more days! I'm still going to hold on to hope for you and this round. I know if it doesn't turn out like you anticipated, you will dust yourself off and try again. Take some time for yourself but don't dwell too long. As far as the stuff they say to not do, I was seriously only told no bath for 3 days rest on ET (but not bed rest) and go back to normal life just no heavy lifting or sex until test day. I did exactly those things. Do I think it helped, no not really because people get pregnant everyday without knowing and go about regular life. IVF is a crazy roller coaster. We plan on doing the FET now and the though makes me cringe. Sending you a big hug and just know we are here for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi ladies....haven't posted in a while but try to check in on you all...hoping for good news. We're keeping busy in our business and life in general.:flower:

Angie, I have been praying for you daily and keeping my hopes high for your success with IVF...my heart is breaking for you now and I have to fight back tears for you. I KNOW all too well the huge disappointment this is. :cry: I'm so sorry:nope: It's obviously beyond our understanding WHY this works for some and not for others. Just like you and your dh, we too, felt there was no logical explanation as to WHY those little babies didn't stick for us either:cry: I understand your confusion of why God would not allow this to work...we felt the very same way! It's so hard to see the money slip through your hands...for nothing:nope: I had to cringe when you wrote of your dr. asking if you have "enjoyed some of the nice NY restaurants":growlmad: he has NO clue the sacrifices you've made to do this:nope: 
Did you end up with frozen embryos? I certainly hope so! We were sad that none of our remaining embryos made it to freezing:happydance:. A small part of me has entertained the idea of trying IVF again...but the LARGER side of me can't go through it all again...for the same outcome.
I understand your concern of this effecting yours and dh's relationship...don't allow this experience to do ANYTHING other than draw you closer through this hard time. We simply cannot see the big picture that God sees and we have to TRUST and have faith in knowing that God's will for us is the very best. :kiss: I'm praying for you:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- They don't know what happened. I have always had an out of control period for unknown reasons. I have had every test under the sun done and NOTHING is abnormal. I began bleeding in September of last year and thought it was my period... it got worse and worse. In October they put in Mirena IUD that is suppose to lighten your flow and or stop it... well it didn't work. I spotted on and off which was much better till December and the bleeding is so out of control now that I can soak a tampon and pad within an hour or 2. Some days I am completely house bound because of the clotting and gushing. Sorry TMI.

Surgery is Tuesday morning I am so very sad but we weren't really planning on having another intentionally.. But just to lose my uterus all together I feel completely lost.


Angie- I will be thinking of you but I never count anyone out till its confirmed. Hugs!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I know your feelings all to well. Ive been feeling the same way for awhile now. Hang in there! Its not over yet.
Fluter, is the mini supposed to be just as successful?
Faith, Hi! Nice to see you, glad things are going well for you.
Brandy, I did that several years ago is why I asked. Mine was cause by Norplant though. Its when it first came out. I bled for months and it too was supposed to stop your bleeding but it did the opposite. The doc kept telling me I needed to give it time for my body to adjust. Well she kept refusing to take it out so I went to the health dept. saw a different OBGYN ( the same I see now) at this time it had been in a year and I had been bleeding that whole time. This OBGYN sent a letter to the one that put it in and told her it was life threatening to bleed like that for that long and if she did not take it out she was going to. Needless to say, she took it out and wasnt happy about it. The bleeding stopped within days. During that year I had gained 25 pounds and was so bloated, you could just see the water weight gain look I had. It was horrible! This was back in the early 90s I wonder if the Mirena may have made things worse? I hope they get you straightened out cause thats a horrible feeling to be bleeding that long.
AFM, I have to send my chart to my RE every month when I start. He sent me an email back today saying this cycle looked much better than the last. LOL this is the cycle I didnt take the Clomid and he thinks I did. He told me continue with the Clomid same dose! What a joke! I feel like Im treating myself! If I had the money to go somewhere else I would but right now I dont.


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL- The first month with the Mirena it was better ... spotting a lot but far better than full out bleeding daily. But after the initial shock was over to my body it just returned with a vengeance. Theres actually 2 kinds of IUDs and 1 of them does cause more bleeding that's the copper one. I saw the package that they took mine out of it and was the right one for me.

Who knows I just give up at this point. I cant function I feel so weak.

I am at a loss about your doctor though.. He says your cycle looks better and you weren't on clomid. I am not sure I would believe anything he says. Why not call him out and tell him ok I wasn't on clomid that month and my cycle looks better What now?


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: Faith! Glad you stopped in and good that your business is going well. I had been wondering about you. 

Brandy, it's weied the attachment we can grow to our girly parts. I'd have to say though, after all you've been through, I'd more on the positive side of saying good bye to all that mess. :hugs:

LL - idk that it's more or less successfull. Obviously it worked for me. Mini in the US is usually reserved for those 35 or under because of higher fertility chances. It's way less expensive because the amount of meds used are far less. Through my IVF journey, I read a lot! My conclusion is, more is NOT always better. I've seen so many have 18 or more eggs and all of them fail. I've seen ladies with only one egg and it turn into a BFP. Sometimes I feel like the medicine "juice" is spread too thin among too many eggs for some people. I know Brandy had a lot of eggs and obviously she did well :). You need a really good doctor I think to determine what's best for you and not be standardized. Which seems to be what I think your doctor is. I feel like he just wants your money at this point. I'd be upfront and tell him, I didn't take clomid this last cycle so I feel like I need a different path if this cycle truly looked better.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, my daughter had Mirena and they had to take it out because of her bleeding but Im not sure which one it was. Shes doing the Depo shot now and not bleeding at all.
Fluter, I dont pay anything now. All of his so called after care is free. I paid 6250 for the TR in Feb. 2013 and all the IUIs and everything he does is free. I had to paid 50.00 for test to run the die through my tubes at the hospital and pay my copay on the meds and any blood tests which have all been free so far.
Hes very self centered and thinks hes God! Ive read posts about him where other women have questioned his stuff and he just drops them. So Im afraid to do anything yet cause I still want to try for some free IUIs. I havent had but this last one since being off Clomid. I also want to see what he says about my next few cycles if Im not on it and he thinks I am. He thinks everything should be his way or no way. One of his nurses did tell me to make sure I sent him my chart every month because he would drop the free after care if I stopped. Hes such a pain in the Ass but I dont know what else to do right now. Hes another one with no beside manner at all!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I guess the one they did with me back in 06 or 07 was a normal IVF then. I had to do all kinds of shots, we both had to take antibiotics and lots of ultrasounds only for them to cancel because they said I had too many follicles and then a few days later said it was just cysts! I was pissed. They said if they had known they still could have continued? Makes no sense to me why they couldnt tell the difference? Thats why I saved up for a few years and went with the TR and hes supposed to be one of the top REs in the US. I just dont understand? My husband says hes a scam artist but I dont see how he could ave been doing it all these years if he was? I have talked to several people on his board of women that have conceived that all love him but of course they have got babies out of it! I havent and Im sure theres many more out there like me and time is not n my side!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson... I agree... call him out...just say I have a confession that really confuses me...see his response. If he doesnt change the course of action, then yyou know your best interest are not at heart. Praying you get the help you need.

AFM... All is good here. I havent really had any side effects from the clomid except feeling flushed here and there. Yesterday I got a headache and generally felt like poo, but I also had to sit in a courtroom for 2 hours beacuse the judge wouldnt allow me to give my attorneys their lunch (they are in trial) Thankfully this week is going by pretty fast. Next week will be hectic though.


----------



## fluterby429

Well free IS hard to pass up. Ugh how frustrating! I hate bad bedside manor. Just to ease your mind, there's no way to tell if a follicle will become a cyst, contain an egg or be empty until exams after ER or if it never hatches so to speak. High amounts of meds can cause your follicles to become cysts. Basically when they happens they are over mature and have grown too large. I had this scare with my first IUI. Luckily I knew they weren't cyst with the follow up baseline ultrasound for the next IUI or they would've still been there hanging out.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Faith, we only had the two eggs fertilize. I have been feeling like my regular self the last couple of days since that trigger shot has been gone. Now I know it wasn't just the progesterone making me feel pregnancy symptoms. The hcg was what was making me have to pee every few hours cause that symptom is now gone. I can't imagine not trying again as I knew there was a possibility that it would fail and I accepted that from the beginning, even though I wished it wasn't so. If I quit now the whole three years I have been killing myself with this battle would have been a total waste and I know I will eventually succeed if I just keep pushing on. It isn't really even an option to give up, but it is an option to go at it with faith cause I just don't understand why God is allowing this when honestly, I have to admit that I think it's wrong. I think it's wrong to allow women on drugs to have children. I think it's wrong to allow women who have had abortions before to have children. I think it's wrong to allow some women to suffer through infertility and thousands of dollars while watching idiots pop out babies left and right. I also fee like I have been punished enough and I have lost enough pregnancies and that He should relent and have mercy. I fee like I have paid any price that might have been exacted by me tying my tubes as He also knows that was not of my doing regardless of my age. I just have to find some way to accept that it is not for me to know so I can keep walking forward honoring myself and my family and God most of all.
I know that I am not pregnant. There isn't a single doubt inside me. Maybe next time more eggs will fertilize and I can have 3? You never know what God has planned.

LLawson, I understand not having the finances to pay for IUI. I think I woud learn from my own observations though. You have seen that the Clomid had messed up your cycles and that your doctor is an idiot, but that doesn't change not being able to switch doctors cause I know some chance is better than no chance. I would do what I felt best for me and if you think your body still needs a break from the pills, I would not take them.

I am not anticipating my upcoming cycle. I am still taking the progesterone to humor my husband. Until Monday anyway. My period would normally be due today. Oh the wonderful joy of infertility...

Oh and Jen, I hope this is your cycle!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter is right LL via ultrasound while you're follicles are still growing you cannot tell if it's an egg containing follicle or if it will become a cyst. Most ivf doctors like to see follies between 15-22. Once they become larger than that it usually but not always means it's either over matured or that it will become a cyst. 

While my ivf was aggressive I don't recommend that for everyone... It takes a doctor to tailor your needs to you. From all the tests I had it was determined that during a normal and or medicated cycle I was producing pretty healthy eggs. So.. In my case it was ok to produce more to up my chances. Someone that might be a little older or lower egg quality it would be best to medicate slowly to produce less but focus on growing the few they do have to the right maturity before triggering. 

I really do think that for alot of people quality over quantity is best.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I regret the quantity factor because now I have eggs fertilsed and stored.. I will not have a uterus so I am going to donate the eggs for science. That's when I get the nerve to do it. I've already paid for this year's storage so we will see.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, its good to hear you arent giving up. 

AFM... last day on Clomid. I hope the weekend flies by. I'm so anxious for my ultrasound. Got great news last night. My fiance got a really good job at Publix. He has been unemployed and only doing odd jobs, he was making decent $, but it wasnt secure. He was so excited, as was I :happydance: all he kept talking about was baby stuff and having the chance to give us the wedding we want. His hours will suck the first few months, but its a huge blessing.

Have any of you ladies noticed while on clomid your opk test line being darker? I usually get a +opk on cd11 or 12 thats why i'm getting monitoring on cd10.... ugh its so nerve racking. My trigger is being delivered today and was advised to take it with me Monday just in case.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - super glad your still fighting for what you want. I tell people I'm just stubborn and won't take NO for an answer and that's why I got this baby. In March it will be 5 years since my TR without a single pregnancy (possibly two chemicals but never confirmed) and not a thing wrong with me on the inside. Anyway, I believe you will be blessed! 

Brandy - I had every intention of donating my frosties. We said if we have left overs we wanted to donate them to someone that could use them. I even offered them to a TR sister and close friend that has been through multiple miscarriages and is now older, but sadly she had to decline them because she's having a hysterectomy. Now, I want to go get my babies. Now my husband is on board with having another one. He seems to think it's going to happen on its own. Me, I'm not so sure. But, I know how you feel knowing you have little babies out there. I'd take your time making the call to donate them. Wait until after your surgery and your mentally healed from it all. 

Jen - that's awesome news about your OH's job! Having a regular income makes a huge difference emotionally/mentally not to mention the benefits of steady income. I'm anxious to see about your follies on Monday! I hope you have at least two nice sized ones ready for trigger!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm nervous because he started me on 150mg of Clomid. I ovulate on my own... I'm just hoping I didnt over stimulate


----------



## Navygrrl

I ovulate on my own and clomid never caused me to have multiple follicles, so hopefully you won't overstimulate. I'm only taking 100mg, though.

Good luck on your ultrasound! I have a monitoring ultrasound on Tuesday, since my RE likes to do that earlier when adding injectables.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navy, you wont be to far behind me


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith glad you popped in and that you're doing well. 

Angie I am glad you have found hope again. It's a horrible journey and we often feel the burden much worse because we had our TL. 

Brandy maybe even hire a surrogate if you feel having more children is an option? I know a lady who lost her uterus due to a car wreck and her mom became her surrogate. 

Jen yay for OH getting a job! I hope your scan goes well! 

Navy fingers crossed for this to be your cycle. 

Cupcake how are you? 

AFM, I have lost 4.4lbs in the last 2 days, of my holiday 10lbs of weight gain. Sticking to eating 1200 calories not working out yet but I need to do that asap.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hi Momma :) Great job on the weight loss! I'm doing good. Been busy with work, church & kids. We got a new calf last night. Poor little thing was born blind, so we are bottle feeding it! It's SUPER CUTE! I got to feed it today cause dd is gone to her dad's...It's actually hers, so I had to let her know how it did this morning! lol Other than that, I've been working on my weight still. Happy so far with Plexus! As of today I have lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks, but official weigh in is Monday...So I'll update my ticker then.. Thought I was going to get to join the gym this last week, but dd has had appts with an oral surgeon to schedule getting all 4 of her Wisdom teeth removed, so didn't get to go yet :(...We have also been working on the IVF fund & have managed to save $500 in the last 2 weeks, so we are on our way...:)


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh! What a poor little thing being blind! Emme loves animals and we have developed a small petting zoo! 
I'm glad you've been able to save money for IVF. Every little bit helps.
Oh man I feel for you did having to have her wisdom teeth out. Make sure you get a funny video of her. 
Way to go on your weight loss as well!! I am going to have to join the gym soon. I like working out at home but I know I'm not getting the work out I need. 
I'm glad you're doing well!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sad to say but I don't have enough time or well, self discipline to do workout videos at home :/ I do walk when its nice, but that's a few months away yet....I plan to go into work early Monday so I can get the enrollment stuff outta the way, then I will be able to just go by there on my way in or on my way home & sweat! lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey ladies... ok some interesting info I just received from my GYN...I wanted to share.

TMI....Some of you know I have had issues with my CM, recurrent BV and dryness.

Well at my last appointment which was for my annual....once again I had BV, which I knew. I said enough already. It seemed I was getting one every month after ttc. So he ordered a 9 panel screening along with my regular stuff.

He called to say pretty much everything was normal, except BV and much to his surprise I had NO....zip, zero zilch Lactobacillus... this concerened him... he said normally if its low I would get a YI.... not BV. He said this could be a HUGE impact on my ttc. I have known for some time that my cm was probably why I havent been pregnant. He suggested live culture yogurt at least once at night. I dont typically eat yogurt. I love it, but just dont tend to buy it. He said getting my Ph and vaginal environment back to 100% doesnt happen over night and he said IUI is my best bet. Its crazy to think that would keep ALL sperm out of where they need to be, but I'm just glad I have some answers. I pray yogurt will work as well as IUI.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had a homeopathic Dr once that told me to insert yogurt vaginally. I didn't do it but I've heard of it..


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have heard of that also... could be a tasty treat for my OH...:haha:


----------



## fluterby429

Navy your IUI will be right behind Jen's. 

Cupcake - Aww sweet little calf. Great job on the weigh loss. I may try plexus after baby to help me shed some weight. I'm at 14lbs gained so far. 

Momma - sounds like you're doing well on the weigh loss path too! Trying to lose weight sucks lol

Jen - I've read that your can use the yogurt internally as well also acidophilus capsules that are live cultures


----------



## LLawson

Momma and Cupcake awesome on your weight loss! I havent walked for a few days and this period was horrible! Ive eat everything sweet we had in the house. This was back to one of my normal pre clomid cycles and I forgot just how bad they were. LOL IM scared to weigh myself right now.
Brandy and Fluter, that would be awesome if you could donate your eggs to someone you knew that needed them. How does that work? Im guessing IVF just using your eggs? Im learning so much on here from you ladies. I never knew anything about the follie measurements and stuff until I started talking with you ladies. Lots of interesting things I never knew.
Jenafyr, I filled my Clomid today. Im not going to use it, but Im refilling them cause he only gives me 3 refills at a time and I dont want him to catch on to what Im doing. It was 24.00 for 15 (50 mg) pills. I thought it was more than that but it was just 24.00 if you end up needing any let me know. The Clomid made me have many false positives on my LH testing. Cupcake recommended I wait to test for LH until 3 days after my last pill and that worked for me but I never have had any trigger shots so Im not sure how that all works in. They say Clomid is also very harsh on your CM so IUIs work best if you are on it so I have my fingers crossed for you. Something else interesting and this again is TMI but my husband was getting a rash and itching almost immediately after sex. He swore up and down it was the clomid cause he never had those problems until we started clomid. Now its not happened once in the last several weeks so Im afraid he may have been right. Poor guy! I bought him new underwear cause I thought it might be something in the fabric, changed detergents several times and now its just stopped since Ive stopped the Clomid?
Cupcake, I LOVE my animals. I cant imagine that poor baby being blind but I would Love taking care of it. I should have been a vet and probably would still try if I were not allergic to cats and dogs. (I have 8 dogs too) Im a mess! Shouldnt be much longer and Ill get to bring my Pygmy goats home!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You so much Llawson.


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is interesting, Jenafyr. I have been getting BV constantly since I was like 22 and pregnant with my daughter. I had a horrible YI that wouldn't go away for over a month. The doctor's prescribed meds after meds. Finally, they prescribed BV meds and YI meds. It went away, but after that I started getting BV and cervicitis constantly. Maybe I should try yogurt while I am in the states, because I have noticed that I have almost no CM here lately.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Galvan I agree. It's nice to have answers.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am not a big yogurt fan, but I can deal with greek yogurt. I guess I will buy some and start eating it daily. Yum...


----------



## Navygrrl

If you're going to insert yogurt vaginally, make sure it's plain yogurt. You'd think that would be a common sense thing, but you'd be surprised, LOL.

Ugh. So over taking clomid. It's not like it's a huge hassle, but it's irritating to think about how much stuff we have to do in order to try to have a baby. Bloodwork and ultrasounds on cd3, then meds, then more bloodwork and ultrasounds, then more meds, then more bloodwork and IUIs or ER and ET, then 2 weeks of waiting hell. Didn't this used to be easy?


----------



## ~Brandy~

If you would have told me at 19 I'd have a hard time getting pregnant again I would have laughed my address off... Before tl if I sneezed I would of been knocked up. 


FYI yes plz if you're going to insert yogurt make sure it's plain.. I'd probably be pretty picky and make sure it's organic and super hippy Haha.


My girls eat a ton of Greek plain yogurt so I get my share probably with bites here and there. It's an acquired taste but since bariatric surgery I've grown to like it plain.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I don't think I will be doing it vaginally but seems legit since it's direct contact


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, this is tonights results. Keep in mind that each and every test photo I have taken have been after the time limit. The tests are 12, 13, and 14 (todays) test. These are dollar store tests and I wont be able to buy a FRER until Thursday but have a blood test on Monday. I feel that the test is a real positive but I have to admit that its pure hope that makes me say that. I have horroble back pain and cramping that would be normal after an IVF procedure. Normally I dont have cramping before my period comes. I will be taking another test tomorrow night. If I can make myself (which I doubt it) I would wait until Monday morning. I have to say that I am more than surprised and I am more than a little bit scared of the hope that test invokes. I know that the blood test will fix everything but dang it sure is hard to hope before then. I was so set on it being negative which means I would not have implanted until around 11dpo. Little late I think. My body sure doesnt feel pregnant but I only ever felt pregnant with some of my losses. My children living I never had a single symptom with. I dont know what to think. I am cautiously excited. My husband keeps saying how he told me I was pregnant. I havent shown or told anyone besides you guys as I know how quickly hope turns to despair. Just in case the test is an evap line and I end up with a negative blood test. Or I really did implant late and I miscarry. Too many ifs.. Also, the test does have color even though it doesn't really look like it. It has dried though.
Pray for us.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am feeling more like it might be an evap line.. UGH! Some tests just take forever to show up and I never have the patience to sit and wait cause although they say 10 minutes, not all tests come up in that time. I really am ready in case I have to wait and try again..
Jen, I think you should ask your doc about the yogurt vaginally as I heard that it works rather quickly to even out balances. Couldn't hurt and might get ya settled more quickly. I am waiting on your IUI!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie you do your tests in the evening?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-Hugs girl. I can't imagine how hard this is for you! I'm sorry, but I try to be honest with you girls on here, cause I expect the same. I don't see any color in the line & since its after the time limit, it looks like an evap to me....I hope I'm wrong tho!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie it does look like an evap to me. I've had them on those beore :/ but I've seen test that looked like evaps get color the next time they took one. I'm hoping this is the case for you


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've never used those tests before, so not sure on whether I think it's an evap or a real positive. I am praying that this is a real BFP for you Angie!!!

(Isaiah is my *evap* baby...took a test and when it didn't go positive after 10 minutes, I left. Came home and looked again, saw a line, and bought another test the next morning, and later that year, he was born)


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's an evap and I am ok with it. I would rather believe it's an evap as I didn't get but light lines the day before and the line is way too dark to be regular hcg progression as there are only about 12 hours between tests. I thought it was unreal how dark the evap line is as every test I have taken has had a light evap line. You can't really see it on the photos but all of the tests have a very light line in person. I am good though as I had prepared myself for failure and even after the initial rush of hope I knew that there was no possible way I could have gotten a line so dark. This morning I sent out e-mails to all the places in PA that are doing the Ivy Study. I also found a clinic here in PA to do micro IVF. It is 3 and a half hours away but I can drive that back and forth with no problem. I am gonna check them out and probably transfer all my medical info there as they have a run-down of pricing that makes it so much easier and unless there are hidden charges the prices are WAY cheaper than at the clinic I just used. I have been busy making a baby layette. I will not stop believing that we will be able to have a family. I just won't. I know that it is taking a lot of money but I will just pay it. I know it's true what they say about fighting for what you want and no matter how sad I get, I am glad that I am the most stubborn woman alive as I won't quit. I also am gonna stop worrying about what unimportant people, (or anyone really except for my bestie) think about IVF or the money we are 'wasting'. Even for my hubby really, I do love him, but even for him I won't quit. I am so tired of sitting back looking at other people conceiving and crying about how it's so unfair. I am gonna look straight ahead and not deviate from my path. I also will be trying to wait until June as I want to try for a child in March and if I have to wait, I might as well wait for something I want instead of because I have to. (If I can force myself to wait anyhow.) Plus I will have extra money saved for ICSI if I want it and cryo if I need it. I also will not pick that place if I will not be allowed to transfer three embryos if I have three as I feel that with two embryos of high quality not implanting, I obviously need a little extra something. I was so set to not have to worry about any more fertility treatments and I would be able to spend the next few months dealing with pregnancy. That thought alone makes me furious!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I am so sorry you are dealing with all this Angie. I want so bad for you to get your rainbow. It's been over 2 years since I joined this group and have been through so much with yall. I truly feel we are sisters in this journey. I don't have girlfriends to talk to or any real support aside from my OH. You are all a blessing to me and I pray we all get the miracles we so long for. Love you girls...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Please don't lose hope that this could be an early positive for you, Angie. With two transferred, maybe they did implant late? Maybe it is a true positive? With two, your numbers COULD potentially go up that quickly.

I looked back in the thread and my Facebook and found that these were my draws and Asher was just by himself

11dpo - 16
13dpo - 70
14dpo - 112
15dpo - 200
17dpo - 465

Levels were nearly doubling in just 12-24 hours. I don't remember the exact times, but I was in the hospital and having draws almost daily in the early days before we determined Asher was where he was supposed to be. It's not over yet!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the encouragement Ladies but sometimes you just gotta wipe yourself off, accept that it will never really make sense and face that you are one of the people that just sucks at everything. I know my test is negative, I just dont understand how EVERY single test has an evap line. From 5dpo and even today, every test has a line. I know it is still negative though as I am not 11dpo, I am 15 or so.. WAY too late for any positive. I dont like trying to convince myself i still have a chance as I am such an emotional person I can drag myself straight to depression if I dont get over something quickly enough. I want to cry. This has been a tough experience. Especially losing my pet on my retrieval day and not even being able to mourn her little loss as I was scared to hurt our embryos. Lots of people sacrifice a lot to have children and a lot of people have a lot more issues than we do that are keeping them from being parents. I dont know why our cycle was unsuccessful and others peoples work. I wont even pretend to understand. I do know that there is nothing to do but move forward. I will go early in the morning for my blood test if the roads are not too bad, but I know that my results are negative and if God is just He will take away any little remnant of secret hope I might be holding on to and let me mourn my loss. Again.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am having a tough day. I got up this morning to beat the horrid roads so I could go take a blood test... then I wait, like I haven't waited years of my life away already.... Anyway, the lady says it will take about an hour for the results so I give them three hours before I call my clinic. She says they haven't gotten the results and hasn't anyone told me that it's a blizzard outside (as I am standing in it talking to her.) She then tells me that I can call the hospital and have them re-fax my results and later call back and speak to the on-call nurse. Well I do all that and then no number for an on-call nurse. I am FURIOUS! I know my test is negative, like that doesn't fricken hurt enough, but my crotch is in an awful state due to that Endometrin and I think I have a horrid infection. I need confirmation that I can stop taking that medicine as I feel like waiting the 3 extra days to be able to take a blood test has been awful enough. I feel that today's experience has almost made up my mind to switch to the clinic in PA. The only thing left is the amount of embryos allowed for transfer. 
The hubby said today that he is not giving up so we will be trying again. I am glad he has finally accepted our 7th loss. It was pretty crappy. I just think I deserve for this to be over now, blizzard or not.
I will probably never get my results and will feel the pain of holding off my period forever as it is painful for me and I can feel my body being manipulated when it wants to do it's normal actions and my meds are keeping it away.
I have seriously hated every single thing about this experience except for the surprise of getting 4 eggs instead of three. Every single day was an emotional and financial struggle. I am just fed up with all of this really. I am glad that we have a few months to wait as I need the time to prepare myself emotionally for another try. Also, I would love any advice for any vitamins that would be good for me and the hubby to try cause we will be able to take them for months before our next turn. Sorry I couldn't update everyone today. I wish I had the stupid results myself.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sorry Angie it always seems to work out that way. Prayers for you.

AFM...2 follicles 12.5 and 15. I go back Wednesday to check there growth. The nurse anticipates I will trigger Wednesday night and IUI Thursday morning.


----------



## AngienDaniel

YAY for two awesome sized follicles, Jen! I hope this is your cycle.

I got my results and I finally get to stop taking the progesterone.. Thank God as it was way past time.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I pray you find strength in this difficult time. My heart is with you.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie :hugs: I'm so sorry. I'm glad your both not giving up though. Before my IVF i was taking Royal jelly and Pregnitude. If I would've known sooner I would have take CoQ10. Plus I did just a few accupinctire sessions. 

Jen :happydance:sounds about right for your trigger and iui. Follicles can grow about 2mm a day


----------



## Jenafyr4

I was so nervous. I didn't think it was good. I hope both of them get to a nice size.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry Angie, but glad you an answer today & can detox the meds out of your system. Hugs & take care of yourself!

Jen-Hope 1st time is a charm for you! Good follie sizes!

Afm-Got to file taxes today :) Between that & what we have saved we are just about hakfwayvfir an ivf cycle (not counting meds) & I lost 9 pounds this month with diet changes & plexus! Starting to look like we just might be able to pull this off!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

That sounds awesome Cupcake!I want to lose some weight too.
Fluter, did you take them for months? What would be good for my hubby to take besides a multivitamin?
Jen, your follicle sizes are awesome! Reckon those twin dreams were for you afterall! ;)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay cupcake, so happy for you. 

Angie...Although twins is not necessarily what I have in mind. I will be happy with whatever the good Lord blesses me with.


----------



## fluterby429

I did take them for a good while before because I had started taking them around my IUI's. I don't know much about male supplements, as we've never had to cross the bridge.


----------



## fluterby429

So the new Dr. says I don't have to have a c-section because I don't have to do anything I don't want to do BUT he would highly recommend a repeat c-section. He said I may only have a 1 in 100 chance of something going wrong but if it did even if everyone is on their A game, the chances of saving the baby are slim. He promised me I could have another c-section after this one if we chose to have another baby. He also promised me I could have the baby in the OR and nurse him right there if I wanted while they were closing me up. He told me to go home and talk about it with Waylon and we could revisit the subject at my next appointment on the 11th


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie, I'm so sorry sweetheart. Massive hugs. 

Cupcake woo hoo hun! 9lbs is great and excellent news about being half way there for IVF!!!! It'll be here before you know it! 

Jen great sizes! 

Navy where are you at in your cycle? I think I remember you and Jen following closely. 

Fluter that's great! I did skin to skin immediately after I seen her. She had meconium in her water from being a week late and being under to much stress from our labor. 
Love that your new Dr is discussing options with you.


----------



## LLawson

Angie I am so sorry hun! You have been through alot! I was really hoping this was your time but I Love your attitude. Dont let it bring you down and destroy you. I know thats much easier for me to say cause Ive not been in your shoes. You are a really strong woman! Hang in there! HUGS! My gyno told my husband to take ALOT of vitamin C along with a multi vitamin as it worked great with increasing and making stronger sperm.
Cupcake Awesome news on the weight and baby fund. Im moving the opposite way on both things.
Im on cycle day 8. I had the longest most horrible period Ive had in a long long time! It lasted 7 days which use to be pretty normal for me but while I was on Clomid it went to 3-4 days. I had a headache from hell too. I guess I just wasnt expecting it to be so harsh. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing?
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter do you know if you can take Pregnitude with Metformin? I was thinking they did about the same thing so didnt know if I could take them both or if it had to be one or the other?


----------



## Navygrrl

CD9 scan and I have 3 follies around 12mm, and several more from 8-10. 3 more days of gonal f and then another check, and hopefully we'll get a trigger and IUI date.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's good about all the promises he made you, Fluter! I want to have a c-section as the lady that did my reversal surgery made a serious mess of my belly and didn't leave any room for 'fat' to grow. Every ounce of weight gain makes my belly look like an ugly pouch, the jealous tramp. I say she was jealous as it helps me to console myself for why she did such an awful thing to my body. I only had to have a c-section as my daughter was breech and I didn't want another as I felt it was a horrible recovery experience as I bled for months afterward and had to take iron pills, birth control pills, and eat pork neck bone to build up my blood supply after the months of non-stop bleeding that couldn't be explained.. I hate red meat and have difficulty with iron so I bled without cause until I fixed my levels. Now I want a c-section just to repair my belly scar. 
Jen, I know how you feel about taking any baby. Much better than none at all...

AFM: I had a long chat with the hubby yesterday and we discussed waiting until June and he did not agree. He said that having a baby should not be based on a particular date and would I love a baby less if it was born in another month. He made me feel kinda silly really for wanting a baby in March. He said as soon as we got the money we were gonna try again. That could be as soon as April. I want to save a little extra and try for ICSI and maybe get more eggs and maybe even one we can freeze.. That will be a few thousand extra dollars. We also decided that if we had to try again after the two times we can afford this year, I would have to go to work too as 6000$ every time is not a simple amount and we would have to become a two worker household to afford this process after this year. I totally agreed as I will finish my college before this year is over and I wanted to save to buy a house so we could sell our current place as it is only 2 bedrooms, but having a baby is more important to us both than having a bigger house so we decided to wait on the house until we succeed with the IVF. We both also decided to go with the clinic in PA after the runaround I got yesterday about my results. I had nothing but trouble from that clinic and I think it's in our best interests to try somewhere else. I will have to call about the transfer amounts though as that is such an important thing for me.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks LLawson. I don't feel very strong as I spent most of last night crying my heart out and complaining at God about the unjust way I feel I have been treated. In other words--being a crybaby... If your cycle was 7 days then at least it is getting back to normal and your lining is thickening up.. I am scared about my upcoming cycle for sure. I never go 7 days and 2 has always been my maximum with a few very very light spotting days but I am sure that won't be the case this time at all.

Navy, you got lots of follicles. Will your doctor go ahead with all of those follicles? I hope this is your time!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navy I hope this is your month. Keeping faith we will be bump buddies :)

Angie... I'm so excited to hear you wont wait. You are such an inspiration.

AFM... starting to feel some Ovulation twinges. I'm pretty sure I will ovulate right on schedule. Angie... people tell me and my OH we are doing things a little backwards, but this is what WE want and no ones paying my bills except me, soooo they can kiss it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> So the new Dr. says I don't have to have a c-section because I don't have to do anything I don't want to do BUT he would highly recommend a repeat c-section. He said I may only have a 1 in 100 chance of something going wrong but if it did even if everyone is on their A game, the chances of saving the baby are slim. He promised me I could have another c-section after this one if we chose to have another baby. He also promised me I could have the baby in the OR and nurse him right there if I wanted while they were closing me up. He told me to go home and talk about it with Waylon and we could revisit the subject at my next appointment on the 11th

Lots to thimk about! I have read about people who do VBAC, but I don't think I could do it! Of course I've only had Normal deliveries, so my opinion is out of fear lol


LLawson said:


> Angie I am so sorry hun! You have been through alot! I was really hoping this was your time but I Love your attitude. Dont let it bring you down and destroy you. I know thats much easier for me to say cause Ive not been in your shoes. You are a really strong woman! Hang in there! HUGS! My gyno told my husband to take ALOT of vitamin C along with a multi vitamin as it worked great with increasing and making stronger sperm.
> Cupcake Awesome news on the weight and baby fund. Im moving the opposite way on both things.
> Im on cycle day 8. I had the longest most horrible period Ive had in a long long time! It lasted 7 days which use to be pretty normal for me but while I was on Clomid it went to 3-4 days. I had a headache from hell too. I guess I just wasnt expecting it to be so harsh. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing?
> Have a nice day ladies!

 Longer af can mean a thicker lining, so could be good news! Especially since its back to your normal :)



Navygrrl said:


> CD9 scan and I have 3 follies around 12mm, and several more from 8-10. 3 more days of gonal f and then another check, and hopefully we'll get a trigger and IUI date.

Good deal! Hope 1 of those follies contains your bfp!



Jenafyr4 said:


> Navy I hope this is your month. Keeping faith we will be bump buddies :)
> 
> Angie... I'm so excited to hear you wont wait. You are such an inspiration.
> 
> AFM... starting to feel some Ovulation twinges. I'm pretty sure I will ovulate right on schedule. Angie... people tell me and my OH we are doing things a little backwards, but this is what WE want and no ones paying my bills except me, soooo they can kiss it.

 Getting close to show time! When is your next scan?

Angie-I am so happy to hear your dh is so supportive! I agree, baby first! You have a long time to buy a bigger house & our eggs aren't getting any younger :(

I stumbled across a couple of old insurance polices I had when my kids were smaller that I had had cancelled by my work when my status changed at work with my marriage to dh.....Thought it was strange they kept sending me stuff 6 years later??? So I went to the website to close out the accounts & discovered I have $677.00 sitting there in cash value!!! SO I did a surrender form to close them out, meaning we have extra that extra cash going into the IVF fund! I had to make an appointment today with my podiatrist My right foot, where I had surgery a few years back has been terribly sore after walking, so time to get it checked out!: UGH


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake I go tomorrow for another scan


----------



## fluterby429

LL you can take it with met. It's just a high dose of folic acid and myo inositol. 

I'm glad he's giving me options. I just don't want to make a decision based off of fear alone. I might schedule the c-section because he won't do them before 39 weeks. I've never made it to that point in my pregnancies. I figure I can schedule it, but if I go into labor before that date I may see how the labor progresses and go from there. If I don't go into labor before then, I might just be ready to get this baby out lol. Either way I have time to think about it


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry about your results, Angie. Was really hoping they would be different for you! So glad you are not giving up!

Been out with the flu. It sucks. Thankfully, I have awesome friends who came and took the older three kids for me yesterday and looked after them while Asher and I hung out in bed all day and rested.

Kinda bummed out lately, but I'm hoping it's just too early. I think the c-section really screwed things up for me. My cycles have always returned within 4 months of giving birth, and they were irregular for about 6 months after that, but I always ovulated. I got my period back in October, and have had one every month since then, but I've only ovulated once, which was in December on my 3rd cycle, on the 2nd. Period came December 10. Next period was January 11, but didn't ovulate between there, and today is CD17 and I still haven't ovulated..not even close. My OPKs are extremely light, pretty much squinters.

I really have no idea what is going on. I knew my cycles would be irregular, but to not ovulate at all, or barely ovulate, has me a bit worried. Debating on whether I give it a few more months, or call the OB now and find out why. My first three were vaginal births, and Asher was my first c-section.


----------



## Keybird79

Hi is just had my reversal last Thursday. I'm healing pretty well but I don't like to slow down so that's my challenge. Both of my tubes were repaired 9cm on the left and 8 cm on the right. My dr said it went perfect. I can't wait to start trying. I have 5 kids dd13 dd11 ds9 ds6 dd5. I have been married to my husband for 14 years. I decided to get a TL after I found out I was miscarrying twins. I was so mad and not emotionally capable of making that kind of decision. I regretted right away. So we thought about the reversal for years. We finally did it and I'm so happy we did. I'm excited to get to know others who have been going through the same thing as me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome keybird! Great lengths!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Welcome keybird... good luck and baby dust :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome keybird!! Great lengths! Who did you use,if you don't mind me asking? 

Cupcake woop woop at finding money you didn't know you had waiting for you! 

Brandi, are you still nursing? It could very well be bf that is causing you not to O.


----------



## Keybird79

Thanks for the welcome. I used Dr Nemiro in AZ. He has a great track record. He has a 98-99% success rate and he's done over 4000 reversals.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, still nursing exclusively. He is having trouble taking solids because of a posterior tongue tie preventing him from being able to move solids to the back of his mouth, but I breastfed two of my others for 17 months each and still ovulated


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome keybird and congrats on your reversal! You have awesome tube lengths so here to a quick bfp for you 

Angie I'm so sorry I had hoped it would work for you on the first try. 


Navy I'm sure those smaller follies will catch up so you'll have all of them.


----------



## LLawson

Welcome Keybird!
Cupcake, I hope my longer cycle is good news. Thats Awesome you found some money! Thats always a good thing!
Jenafyr, everything sounds great! I have my fingers crossed that this is your time!
Fluter, I take a multi vitamin with extra Folic acid. I wonder if that would still be ok? Ive had all three of my kids vaginally so c sections scare me but I know many people that have had several and did fine. It is kind of scary after youve had a c section prior and a tubal reversal surgery. I sometimes wonder if I would need one cause he had to cut a big opening to do mine because I had so much scar tissue and a fat pad he took out.


----------



## Jenafyr4

2nd scan done!!! 3 follicles now 21, 20 and 15. I'm waiting for further instructions as far as when to trigger and such.


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome keybird! Awesome lengths. I'm sure you'll be pg in no time. 

Jen - yay for another follie. I know you're anxious. 

LL - I don't think it matters. I took a multi that had folic in it as well. I don't think you can OD on folic acid lol. Your body will only absorb so much. I'd maybe Google it to see what info is out there. As far as needing a c-section because of your TR, you won't. The c-section issues comes about because of scar tissues on the uterus that can stretch during pregnancy and then ultimately can rupture from pressure during labor. Your TR didn't cut into your uterus so you're safe. It's a big issues for me since I've had two c-sections. If I only had one there wouldnt be a discussion and I would be allowed a vaginal birth without questions.


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi when he nurses the sucking signals prolactin to be release . If it is high enough it will suppress ovulation. Some months your threshold may not being pushed as far. 

Jen yay for 3!! 

Lawson I agree with fluter. They didn't cut into your uterus so no need. I've had 4 csections and was told while having Emmaleigh I had a thin spot in my uterus and one more would likely be it. But that probably will never happen.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm so nervous with three.... eeeekkkkkkk


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Momma! Thought it had to do with the c-section messing my body up. I'll give it some more time


----------



## Navygrrl

Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm so nervous with three.... eeeekkkkkkk

I'm KMFX for you! Hopefully we can both be successful this cycle. This board needs some good news!

Brandi - Every pregnancy and recovery is different, so I would think the breastfeeding is suppressing your ovulation. My cycles returned to normal somewhat quickly after DS2 was born, but with DD, my cycles took almost 2 years to get back to normal. Bodies are fun, huh? :)

AFM, I'm having nausea from the gonal f. It's really unpleasant, and I hope this month works because I'm tired of the nausea. Then again, if this cycle works, then I'll probably have TONS of nausea, LOL.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Nurse just called. I will trigger tonight between 8-10pm, then IUI 9am Friday. She said no need for progesterone since my lining was 11.5. She also said to mentally prepare for multiples because its a strong possiblity.


----------



## kittycrazy

hi guys. hope youre all well.
i had my reversal done monday. feeling good so far. 6 and a half cm on both sides.
keyboard looks like we are on the same journey right now. hope you feel as good as me.x


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited for you JEN!!!! YAY! Hopefully you are the twin Momma...
I wish I could get a great lining like that. I had just over a 6 with my IVF.. How can I get it to be better? I have the easiest periods on the planet. I am planning on my second IVF in April as my Mom is going on vacation and I won't have to explain to anyone. I actually told my younger sister today that we were not going to be trying anymore as I don't want a single person I know to know we are trying. I don't want anyone to know and I will lie if I have to although I despise lying. My hubby doesn't like me lying about it, but it is my decision.


----------



## Navygrrl

Keybird79 said:


> Hi is just had my reversal last Thursday. I'm healing pretty well but I don't like to slow down so that's my challenge. Both of my tubes were repaired 9cm on the left and 8 cm on the right. My dr said it went perfect. I can't wait to start trying. I have 5 kids dd13 dd11 ds9 ds6 dd5. I have been married to my husband for 14 years. I decided to get a TL after I found out I was miscarrying twins. I was so mad and not emotionally capable of making that kind of decision. I regretted right away. So we thought about the reversal for years. We finally did it and I'm so happy we did. I'm excited to get to know others who have been going through the same thing as me.

Welcome to the board! Those are great lengths, and you should have a good chance since your tubes hadn't been tied long. Totally anecdotal evidence, but I believe your chances are higher if you get the TR done sooner rather than later.

Kitty - Those are good lengths, and I hope your baby journey goes smoothly and quickly.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-Yay for 3!!! 

Kitty-Welcome to the other side!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ladies what should I expect from the trigger shot? any symptoms I should be aware of?


----------



## fluterby429

Jen I didn't feel anything from the trigger shot. I could only feel strong ovulation from having multiple follicles


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-I was unfortunate to get side effects from the Ovidrel trigger :/ No pain with it, but I stayed HOT, then developed a nice rash/acne type bumps all over my chest & back...It was not a pleasant tww for sure! My Dr. reassured me I wouldn't die, that it was all hormone based....LOL You'll probably be fine tho :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You ladies. No symptoms so far. I couldnt sleep last night. IDK if it was nerves and excitement though.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I didn't have any symptoms from my trigger shot. Your temp will go up most likely but I think that should be about it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jenafyr4 said:


> Nurse just called. I will trigger tonight between 8-10pm, then IUI 9am Friday. She said no need for progesterone since my lining was 11.5. She also said to mentally prepare for multiples because its a strong possiblity.

Great lining Jen! That's a nice squishy cushion for them to implant :) 

My doctor wanted a 9 or better (they call it a triple stripe) for IVF. The thicker the lining the better shot at it taking.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm ready to get it over with. I'm so anxious and its getting the best of me


----------



## Navygrrl

Jenafyr4 said:


> I'm ready to get it over with. I'm so anxious and its getting the best of me

The IUI won't be such a big deal itself. It's the 2WW that is the killer. KMFX that you only have to do this once!


----------



## Keybird79

kittycrazy said:


> hi guys. hope youre all well.
> i had my reversal done monday. feeling good so far. 6 and a half cm on both sides.
> keyboard looks like we are on the same journey right now. hope you feel as good as me.x

Yes we are. take it easy. I am learning how important it is.


----------



## Keybird79

Navygrrl said:


> Keybird79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi is just had my reversal last Thursday. I'm healing pretty well but I don't like to slow down so that's my challenge. Both of my tubes were repaired 9cm on the left and 8 cm on the right. My dr said it went perfect. I can't wait to start trying. I have 5 kids dd13 dd11 ds9 ds6 dd5. I have been married to my husband for 14 years. I decided to get a TL after I found out I was miscarrying twins. I was so mad and not emotionally capable of making that kind of decision. I regretted right away. So we thought about the reversal for years. We finally did it and I'm so happy we did. I'm excited to get to know others who have been going through the same thing as me.
> 
> Welcome to the board! Those are great lengths, and you should have a good chance since your tubes hadn't been tied long. Totally anecdotal
> 
> evidence, but I believe your chances are higher if you get the TR done sooner rather than later.
> 
> Kitty - Those are good lengths, and I hope your baby journey goes smoothly and quickly.Click to expand...


I hope so too. Thanks


----------



## AngienDaniel

Started my period today. UGH! 
Brandy, my lining looked like a feather and the doctor said it looked great but my lining was only like a 6.5. How is it that I had a triple stripe and it be a 6 and some women have a triple and it be an 11?
So confusing how each of our bodies are so different.! I don't know if I will be able to save enough money for April IVF. I want to save but I don't want to put our family in a difficult position and want it to be like it didn't cost us anything. I might be able to do that, but I am not sure. I really don't feel too pressed. I am enjoying crocheting baby clothes. Also, Fluter I was wondering if you would like a tie and a little top-hat for your son? Free of course.. It's just a prop kinda costume, but I like crocheting and I thought it would be such a cute little outfit to take a photo in.. Let me know if ya do. Of course I have never made one before but I am not too bad at it.. ha ha. I sound like a conceited cow.... Gotta go fix my hubby some burritos and watch cartoons. Nighty night ladies!

Oh, Kitty and Key, those are great lengths for both of you ladies! I hope both of you get your thb quickly.


----------



## Jenafyr4

You are so sweet Angie :) I was wondering if you found out if the PA ivf will allow a transfer of 3 embryos?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls! Gosh, lots going on! I just know there are a bunch of bfp's coming soon! I may be bringing up the rear on that list, but I've gotten a lot of practice at waiting, so its all good! LoL I've about decided my foot pain is the bone spur growing back :( if so I will go ahead & have surgery. I am NOT being laid up this spring! Not much else here. Just feeling O cramps today...ugh I still seem to get a little hope each cycle, even after 29 cycles of nothing naturally....we did bd yesterday morning, out of pure lust lol which I have to admit our sex life is better than ever now.... One plus of no longer TTC I guess ;)


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake - Nothing wrong with pure lust, LOL! I'm sure your BFP is just around the corner!

Had another scan today and I have one 22mm on the right and one 18mm on the left. I'm waiting for the nurse to call after the doctor reviews my bloodwork, but I'll most likely be triggering today for IUI on Sunday, if things go like last month. I was hoping for three mature follicles, but two is more than the one I had last month. I'll just be glad to not have to give myself shots for a while.


----------



## Jenafyr4

IUI is complete. 80 million sperm post wash with 70% motility. Officially in my TWW.


----------



## Navygrrl

Jenafyr4 said:


> IUI is complete. 80 million sperm post wash with 70% motility. Officially in my TWW.

That sounds awesome! I hope your TWW flies by!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats jen! 

Angie my doctor wanted atleast an 8 for me because that seemed to be my magic number for when my triple stripe showed up. But for sure everyone is different. Also my measurement was done the day of trigger and he said the lining usually increases at a rate of 1 a day after trigger so usually you gain about 2 more mm by ET.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Jen! Navy is next up


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay Jen!!! Good numbers! 

Navy-Your almost there!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I can imagine your excitement Jen, and tomorrow you will be like, "Oh, my gosh these days are like a snail's pace...." My tww was FOREVER! 
Navy, Hope this is your cycle!
Cupcake, I don't blame you about the surgery. I wouldn't want to be hurting when the warm months come around. I am so sick of the weather. I officially HATE Pennsylvania winter. I have seen more feet of snow than I ever want to see ever again. I HATE THE WINTER! I wish we had waited for a job in California.

I am just sitting around waiting to decide what I am gonna do the next few months. I am thinking about finding a part-time job and will probably talk to my hubby about it today. If I can get one at Starbucks I will, but if not I will try the Goodwill since I know they are hiring and they give priority to veteran's wives... At least until I finish my Preschool teaching program this year. I would prefer Starbucks of course for the insurance so I will try there first. I guess I will have to wait and see what the hubby says though..


----------



## fluterby429

Tomorrow is my HD Live ultrasound. We are so excited


----------



## Navygrrl

fluterby429 said:


> Tomorrow is my HD Live ultrasound. We are so excited

How exciting! Hopefully you can share some pics! :)

Trigger shot done, and IUI scheduled for Sunday at 11am. Hopefully it goes well and I'll be happy through my work shift, which will be very busy until the game starts.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie if you get a job at Starbucks I need free samples lol. Good luck hopefully you get it cuz I know their insurance covers fertility. That would be awesome. 

Navy... so exciting. I'm kinda crampy and bloated tonight. ..ugh

Fluter... yay, yes please share your precious miracle :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yay for the ultrasound Fluter!


----------



## fluterby429

Forgive me because I don't know how to post multiple pics on one post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluterby429

He was a toe sucker! My heart is so full. I cried and the kids absolutely loved it. It's a memory I will hold dear in my heart forever
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

He's so handsome!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Fluter he is precious. I can see why your heart is full.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Omg! Such a blessing!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you ladies! My Mom cried watching the DVD. I loved watching him grab his foot and suck his toes lol. Here's one of him with his hand by his face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

Absolutely adorable Fluter! It's amazing and so surreal... I'm so happy for you. 


Navy you're next Yay! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow good luck. 

Angie our weather is pretty similar to yours and it's awful... So much rain and cold uggh. DH loves it I hate it. I'd be gone in a heartbeat if he would go.


----------



## Navygrrl

fluter - beautiful pics!

IUI #2 is done. DH had 21 million this time, so he's very proud of himself. He did the math and says we have 6 times better chance this month, LOL. Now it's just waiting. I have to start progesterone on Wednesday, so that should be fun, considering how most women have side effects from it. Anything that will help, though.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Beautiful photos, Fluter!
How's the tww treating you, Jen?
Navy, I hope the IUI went great this morning!
Happy Sunday to everyone else!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay on your IUI Navy! 

So how many are in the TWW right now?


----------



## Jenafyr4

TWW is going good. Only 2dpiui. I'm testing out my trigger. I'm stocked up on it's and FRER. Not gonna use frer till next Monday. That will be 10dpiui. I'm due to start af on 2/11. If I get a + I will go in on the 12th for betas. We did get a few BD sessions in as well, so hoping this is my month.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope this is your month too, Jen! a BFP would be pretty welcome in this thread.

Any of you ladies think taking red raspberry leaf is good for lining? I also am thinking of taking ginger root.. I got them on my Amazon account but I haven't bought them yet. Don't know what I am waiting for really. My dryer went out yesterday so I will have to take $500 out of our savings this week to buy one.. The hubby and I are headed to Norristown. He has a class for his work for 3 days so I am going with him. We are making it a little wedding anniversary get-a-way. I am pretty excited about it really. Especially since the suite is paid for by someone else.. That makes it real nice! :) I started my hubby on Co-Q-10. I think I will go ahead and buy the vitamins after I make sure they can be taken together. If I can't take them together I am gonna stick with the ginger root as I read that most acupuncturists recommend ginger tea with their treatments. I hate tea though.

I think those were such beautiful photos Fluter.


My period lasted 2 1/2 days so far. That is so not enough to maintain a pregnancy. My cycle has always been very short though even though it is like clockwork. I am gonna try to work to get it better before April or May. Just don't really know where to start. Guess I should be getting some Pomegranate juice too.
Looking forward to everyone's news this month! I hate waiting..

Brandy, I am glad to be out of Tacoma, but I am not liking the weather here in Pennsylvania either. I am praying that the summer months make up for the winter crud, but I somehow doubt it will. I lived in Oregon for a few months from Oct to Jan 2011/12 and it was HORRIBLE! The ice was terrible as we lived on the border of Oregon and Washington in Umatilla. My hubby worked in Kennewick. Needless to say, we stayed a few months and my hubby hated it there. The winters here have been harsh and snow is more than a foot deep in just one go. Thinking about this being our permanent resting ground is tough as I hate the cold.


----------



## fluterby429

I can't wait to see some BFP's in here !!!

Thank you again for the compliments on the pics. 

Angie I hope you're able to find a way to thicken your lining.


----------



## cupcakestoy

FX'D Navy & Jen!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Angie I hope you find the magic concoction that works for you!


----------



## Navygrrl

Hubby wants me to test on Valentine's Day, even though I want to wait until the day after so as not to spoil Valentine's Day. I'll probably go ahead and test that morning, though. I'll be 13dpiui/13dpo, so hopefully that will be enough of a wait.

Jen, when's your test date?


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter he is absolutely darling! Emma was a thumb sucker...and still is to this day. 

Angie I think maybe just a well lady check up with a gyno would help find some answers for your cycles and lining. I do hope you find that magic trick to help it all along the way as well. 

Jen and Navy woo how exciting for you both! 

Cupcake how are you? 

AFM, still losing weight and chugging along. Darn groundhog seen his shadow so six more weeks of cold, as we haven't had any snow yet this year.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Momma, I just had a pap in July and another in December...everything was great. I also have awesome cycles, always ovulate and always on time...I just have very short periods. Most always two light days with maybe a day of spotting around day 4.. The only thing different with this cycle is I had a small amount of clotting on day 1 and my period is never clotty. I ended up buying the ginger root and red raspberry leaf yesterday. I know it can't hurt and I am gonna try it. I have a few months anyhow. I will also be getting some pomegranate juice and drinking some every day.
If I don't get to do anything else for my next try I will be doing acupuncture and assisted hatching. It is something that will not be negotiable.
I am headed out for my trip. The weather is horrid and my driveway is a solid sheet of ice. I hate the stupid groundhog really. I hate the winter. I am so looking forward to this trip. Phili Cheesesteak Sandwiches and room service. My son is just as excited as he has money for Dominos and lava cake for him and his Mamaw.. I hope these next 6 weeks of winter are quick.. 
My savings this week was zero as I have to buy a dryer when I come back and pay for the travel and food for this trip. I was hoping to be able to save $500 every pay but it isn't starting out well. I suppose I just have to be thankful that we have the money to get a dryer. We have so much to be thankful for. 

I hope everyone has a good, warm week!
Also, I am sooooo waiting for a bfp from one of you ladies this month! So excited for you girls! The only thing I can think of better than me getting a bfp is one of you ladies getting yours!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My test day is the 11th, thats also when AF is due. I'm testing out my trigger. I was using IC's and it was close to negative, so I picked up some walmart .88 cheapies and is still definately there, so i will continue with those until its out, then wait two days and retest.


----------



## LLawson

Im so excited for you both, Navy and Jenafyr! I have my fingers crossed for you both!
Fluter awesome pics! Hes a cutie!
Cupcake is your bone spur on your heel? I saw these new gel things for bone spurs or recovering from bone spurs in your heel or ankle. I had one form on my tibia after a tibia tubal transfer and it was so painful. They removed it a few years ago and I havent had a problem since.
AFM, cycle day 14. Should be ovulating anyday now.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm still trudging along lol My spur was on the side of my foot by my little toe....Still hurts, but I've picked up on my activity anyways...not much here except a good friend of mine who just did her 1st ivf cycle got her bfp today! Happy for her, but a little sad for me.....but it does give me hope so I'll be ok!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got a call from Starbucks today. All I can say is God is always good even when I am scared He isnt there. I have decided to get this job and work until we have our baby AND enough for a great downpayment on a house. I think you have to work for either 420 hours or 240 before the insurance kicks in but I just really dont care. I will have awesome coffee and a job with fertility coverage. I would work the job without pay and just for the insurance if I had to. I cant even say how thankful I am. I just put that application in Saturday night. I pray I make the best impression ever! I am gonna be more friendly than I have ever been in my whole life and if I have to tell her its for our house and insurance, I will surely.I cant wait till my interview on Thursday. My hubby is scared cause I have not been away from him since we have been married and we literally speak all day long on the phone. We have for all the years we have been together. I am nervous about that and he is too. It sounds kinda weird to most people but he is my life and we are together all the time. You gotta work hard if you want to have anything though and I am so so ready.


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo Angie. I'm sure you will get the job. :) I swear when it seems like all hope is lost a new path always comes open. I've learned that through this journey. Right when I count myself out, I'm right back in. 

Cupcake that's awesome about your friend. Be happy for her, your time will be coming soon. I know this year is going to bring a lot of happiness in here. 

We've been struggling getting hubs credit repaired so we can purchase a home. There is no room for a baby here. We just got word this weekend that after he pays off his two credit cards (small balances) wait 60 days and he should be good to go. So I will more than likely have to bring baby home here until we close on a house but that's ok. It won't be long and we have room in our room for his things. I expect him to be here in about 70 or so days.


----------



## Navygrrl

Good luck Angie! I hope you get the job!

Fluter- kmfx that you can get the house before the baby needs his own room. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Flutter you will be house hunting before you know it! 

Angie fx for you to get the job. 

Cupcake ouch on the bone spur!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie...yay, congrats and I pray you get it.

Fluter... we are looking to move soon too. I'm comfortable where I am finacial wise, but we need something bigger also. We will only rent until I'm sure of where I wanna settle down. OH wants to live closer to Tampa. I wanna be closer to my mom. Nevertheless 30 min isnt a huge deal. Our first thing will be to get a vehicle that will fit my bunch. As it is right now everything my OH makes goes into savings, as I make enough to pay the bills and have $ for our needs.

AFM... feeling good, had a few twinges in my uterus this moring, but nothing really going on... 4dpiui, trigger shot is still there but getting lighter (took it 6 days ago)


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I pray you get the job. My husband and I are together all the time too and he has a job where he can text me quite often. I dont think either of us would survive if he couldnt! LOL he works his 8 hours sometimes more at a machine shop and then we are literally together the rest of the time. We work on some race teams too so when Spring comes we start back up and are together alot more than now, which we both Love! Hes definetely my best friend and the one I Love to do everything with!
Cupcake, thats a really bad spot for a bone spur. I feel for you hun and hope you can get it taken care of and pain free. I know it makes everything difficult when you are hurting.
I got my positive LH late last night but have decided to skip the IuI this month. My body needs a break. I started back walking yesterday so hopefully that will get me back to feeling a little better. I dislike winter so much! It puts me in the worst mood. I have been doing great with my knee pain but when it gets this cold and the barametric pressure keeps changing it really affects my knees. It makes me not want to leave the house at all.
Fluter weve been looking at bigger houses. We own the one we are in now but could use just a little more room. Weve been back and forth on adding on or moving. Right now weve decided to stay. The location is absolutely beautiful and walking distance to a vineyard so I really hate to leave it. Im not sure what we will end up doing. Hope you can get you something before the baby gets here or shortly after. 
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

We are in a sticky situation here with the house we are in. It used to be dh's grandparents home. They are both deceased. He had a cousin that lived here and she didn't pay the mortgage so it went into foreclosure. She was evicted and a renter was in here for about 6 mo. She was evicted and destroyed the house in every way you can (pee on the walls floors, glued doors, holes tore up hot water heater and numerous other things) We agreed to move into the house (his mom saved it from foreclosure). She was to pay for materials to fix it up and we do the labor so when it gets sold we split the profit. Well she fell short on $ to keep fixing it up (all repairs were made from the damage it just needed updates). So we are not sinking our money into it any longer. Well, she defaulted on the repayment plan one month by being late and now the house is going to be foreclosed on again. This time she's allowing it to be foreclosed on. She has agreed to give some of our money back that she got back from fhe bank. Its a mess. She was late one time and kept making payments thinking all was fine when all the while they weren't applying the payments and just sitting it in escrow. I feel she has lied to us and I've been very angry with her but my husband went to court with Her to talk to the mortgage company and he backs her up. Anyway, we will have to be out in about 120 no matter what unless his mom wins the bid on the house at the foreclosure sale (this is her plan to try to get the house back cheaper) it's very stressful on me to think about. I'm just hopeful that we are able to buy a house and move befor it all goes down. There is an older house we've had our eye on. It's big but it's ugly on the inside but I'm craft and can vision the bigger picture. Plus it's on 3 acres and I love that! FX'd it all works out in the end


----------



## Jenafyr4

When my dad died I made my mom look for another house. Hers was a mess and needed alot of work, plus the area was bad. She walked away from it because it was only in my dads name. I did all the legal work to tell them to just forclose. Its been 15 months since my moms last payment and they still havent forclosed....grr its so freaking annoying.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter that does not sound fun at all! I have a friend thats was giving his wife money for the house payment that she didnt make for about 6 months before he figured it out. He got it caught up and she turned around and did it again ( I would have never let her have control over any bills after that but he did). Well he let them foreclose this time to let her see just what she got them into. Needless to say, I think she could care less but it took over a year for the foreclosure to be final so they lived in it over a year after the foreclosure started.
So maybe youll have longer than what you think.


----------



## fluterby429

That may be the case. We haven't heaed a thing about the foreclosure. They just told us a minimum of 120 days. I want to be prepared and not blind sided when it all comes down.


----------



## Navygrrl

Um, did anyone else experience bloating from taking progesterone? All of a sudden, I can't wear my pants anymore, which has made work an interesting experience. I had to find a pair of hubby's old pants and make them work. If this all leads to our take home baby, then that's fine, but dang - nothing like not having pants that fit to make one upset!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

I didn't really notice any effects of progesterone but I know a lot of women do. I had bloating last time but it was from the IVF itself and being pregnant. Soo hoping this is it for you


----------



## LLawson

Navy, I havent taken progesterone but the IUIs bloated me something terrible. It was usually worse around the fourth day after the IUI, I googled that and saw alot of other people were more bloated around the fourth day too. Not sure why, I didnt find a reason. How many days are you past yours now? I get bloated almost immediately after but it seems to keep getting worse before it starts going back down which is usually right before my period.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Navy.... My uterus feels full too. Ive had some slight cramping, I thought it was just because of the clomid and extra follicles released. Praying this is both of our months.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Goodluck girls! I'm not much help... I had bloating/fullness & cramps with all my iuis, both with bfp & 2 bfn cycles. I sure hope you gals get lucky this cycle tho!
Afm-waiting for dd to get out of surgery....ugh


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake.... hope all is ok with your DD


----------



## Navygrrl

cupcakestoy said:


> Afm-waiting for dd to get out of surgery....ugh


Sending prayers and good thoughts for your daughter!

This TWW is so much worse than the first IUI. It's like I can't stop obsessing about it. I'm trying to relax and not worry. It's just a terrible thing, to have so much hope and fear all just running in circles in my mind. I really hope this works, because I don't think I can do this one more time. I mean, I will, but I hope I don't have to. Plus, if this cycle is successful, the baby would be due right before hubby's birthday, and I wouldn't have to get him another gift for a while, LOL.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Surgery went well. She's an emotional mess, but par for the course. She's medicated & resting, hoping she wakes up to be my sweet child again!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake hope your daughter is well soon and back to herself.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I hope she's well on the mend. 

Jen and Navy fx for you girls! I keep popping in to see your updates!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sure you ladies saw my status today about Asher needing surgery. I don't feel like it is something I can share publicly on my Facebook page. It IS kind of private for Asher.

Asher saw the pediatrician today. Upon examining in his diaper, he found Asher's testicles to be small for his age, but both present. He pointed out an abnormality to the Resident and told him it's not something you will ever encounter in medical texts, but a prominent skin line between the testicles and anus is an indicator of a bowel problem. The pediatrician asked me about Asher's bowel and urinary habits. Asher pees very frequently. If I changed him every time he pees, I'd change more than 5 diapers an hour. He also puts a lot of force into it when he urinates. He was previously investigated for Diabetes Insipidus because of the frequent urination, but that was ruled out.

Anyway, his bowel habits are once every 5 days and just seem like a large skid mark. Rarely does he give a full on explosion.

The pediatrician pointed out a red spot on the tip of his penis and said he can't even see an opening. The only evidence that an opening exists is the wet diapers. Asher has a condition called Meatal Stenosis, caused by his circumcision. It has been left untreated for so long that the condition got worse and is at the point that he has almost no opening to his penis. You cannot see the opening. He is unable to physically completely empty his bladder, leading to pressure being put on his bowels. As a result, the bowels are unable to properly move stool through and he is becoming constipated, which is putting pressure on his stomach. The pressure on his stomach makes him not want to eat, and because of that, he has lost more than a pound in a month. The pediatrician says he needs surgery ASAP to open the urethral opening to his penis, otherwise he risks kidney infections, bladder rupture, bowel obstruction, and bowel perforation. He sent an emergent referral to a pediatric urologist and has put him on stool softeners in the meantime.

Needless to say, I am scared for his. I feel so much guilt right now. The words Meatal Stenosis just keep playing in my head over and over again and it is a gut-wrenching punch knowing I did this to him.


----------



## Navygrrl

Oh Brandi - I'm so sorry! Sending thoughts and prayers to your son. *hugs*


----------



## fluterby429

Oh Brandi, that's terrible. I feel so bad for your little guy. Do not blame yourself, you didn't do this or know this was going to happen. I hope his surgery goes smoothly and he gets back to normal functioning. Hang in there


----------



## cupcakestoy

Bless his heart! My ex had this issue as a baby, had surgery & turned out fine. I'm sure its scary, since he's already been through a lot! Prayers for you both!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for your lil man Brandi. He seems like such a happy baby. Unfortunately things like this happen. My oldest had to have labial adhesion because her vagina and urethra open ending started closing due to continual antibiotic use which caused yeast infections from recurrent ear Infections. She had surgery but still had issues till she lost her virginity. 

Afm...woke up feeling like AF is on her way. Right now I'm ok with that because me and OH aren't doing so good. I've been through so much with my ex. I can't handle another asshole..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Jen! I'm sorry, but hopefully its just a little bump in the road for you & him!


----------



## Navygrrl

Jen - no advice, just sending you hugs and mojo. :hugs:


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm blaming the progesterone for making me weepy. I just cried at the end of Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country. I'm still crying just thinking about the ending. Insanity!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha Navy you totally cracked me up! I was the same way. 


Brandi I am sorry... It's not your fault dear.


----------



## fluterby429

Lol Navy poor thing. I cry at the silliest stuff in the last week or so. This baby needs to hurry up. Lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi it isn't your fault and at least they can do surgery to fix it and him be perfectly normal. Hugs. 

Jen I'm sorry for men troubles. DH and I have been arguing on and off since he dropped the big no baby bombshell on me. I hope things look up soon and this is just a little hiccup. 

Navy and Fluter hugs...I am emotional with out being pregnant. Lol


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, praying for your little guy. Im glad they found it and can fix it though. 
Jenafyr, so sorry about your problem and hope its already better by now.
Navy, ever since my son went into the Army almost 4 years ago I cry at EVERYTHING! Some of the things are so stupid too. LOL since hes been deployed, its much worse. The good news is his deployment will be over very soon. I will be a basket case until he gets back to the United States. He has to travel the same air as the plane that they think got shot down several months ago. He was actually in the same place a week or so before that plane crashed so Ive been scared too death for him to fly back out of Afghanistan. The go through several isolation points so Im sure hes safe just scared too death as a Mom! Ive been lucky enough to talk to him on facebook through most of his deployment but when he travels it can be a few weeks before I hear anything out of him at all and thats really really hard on a Mom.
Sorry to hit you all with my story. 
Have a great day ladies!
Im ready for some BFPs here. When do you ladies start testing?


----------



## Keybird79

I'm on CD 34 and I had no idea if I OD or not. I've been taking OPKs and then I stopped. I didn't know when my new cycle would start. It's been frustrating. I got a positive OPK today and my dr is ok with us TTC. We BD yesterday and will the next couple of days. I haven't been in a TWW in forever. I can't seem to post pics yet.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I am sure your little guy will be perfectly fine and it isn't your fault that he has had that happen to him after the circumcision. I am sure it happens a lot and it is great that it is a repairable issue. I hope he doesn't hurt much until his surgery can make him all better!

Jen, sorry you and yours is having a hard time. I remember what you went through with your ex and I wanted to slap some sense into him myself. I hope you are doing better! I am praying for you and him.

Navy, I am waiting for your test date. Can't remember if you said when it was. 

Key, You will probably have to do opks every day to get a good idea of your ovulation day. That is if you are having timed intercourse. If you are just winging it, then I wouldn't worry about no opks. Whatever you are doing, I wish you the best of luck!!

Brandy, I don't know when your surgery was supposed to be, but if you have had it already, I hope you are doing well!!

Cupcake, I am glad your daughter was doing well after her surgery. I am also glad you got a good jump on your savings!


AFM: I went last Thursday for my interview. I had to have a background check so I am praying that she will call me sometime this week with the job. It is part-time which I prefer as I still go to college full time. I am excited about it. I haven't really saved any money as I am hoping to have the insurance to cover IVF with the job. I do know that after 2 months (240 hours) I will be covered. With that I would be able to go ahead faster than I would if I had to save myself. I will be pretty disappointed if I don't get it as it will take until the fall to save since I have been skipping this month of saving. I dream of babies. It seems like it has covered my whole life. I don't know why I would have this desire just to fail. I am sure ready for success. I no longer even have the desire for a certain gender. I just want one. not two, not girl....just one healthy baby, even if it's not mine genetically. It sure is crappy to wait. I wish God would not make me wait anymore.

Anyhow, best wishes for those able to try this month! Someone give me some happy news!!


----------



## fluterby429

Key to post pics you hit Go Advanced and then upload pic. If you're on an iPhone you have to come back to the original post page and click to post. If on the computer you hit close tab (I think that's what it says). If you need help let me know. I don't know how to post more than one pic at a time. I've never figured that out lol. Hope your one of the lucky ones that get their bfp on the first cycle. 

Angie I sure hope you get that job! 

LL - I can't imagine as a mother how you feel. If know how I felt with my husband traveling over there and that was sickening enough. My oldest son has every intention of joining the service. He wants to be a sniper or something if the sort. He's an excellent marksman and that scares the crap out of me. I know he just wants to follow in his family's footsteps. We've been trying to convince him to go to college first and join as an officer. 

AFM - just pregnant and tired. My back has started to bother me a lot. My belly is huge!!! My baby is a busy guy with feet in my ribs often making it difficult to breath sometimes. I love every minute of this discomfort though. I'm so anxious for him to get here. I just want to kiss his sweet face, smell him and pat his little butt! Lol. I have a doctor appointment. I'm going to ask about a c-section date. I'm still so torn on it, but feel that fear will take over and c-section it will be. I've been told he does them on the first day of your 39th week which will be April 20th. I've never made it to 39 weeks. I'm also going to ask about my placenta placement. My old doc said it moved but since I had the ultrasound last week theadh said his nose was close to my placenta. She also said he was head down so that concerns me. 

Anyway I'm rambling. When is test day Navy and Jen?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie...still praying for the best.
Fluter... im so jealous but so very happy for you.
Things are much better on my end. He apologized and said he's just super nervous about starting this new job. He got real ugly because I was talking and bout how I spent $500 for us to go to Monster Jam and I needed to be careful what we spent. He popped off saying I don't have to do anything else for him and his son and bla bla. ...He was really mean. His apology seemed heartfelt so I feel better. 

I test on Wednesday. I don't feel real confident but did have sore boobs today and usually only experience that at ovulation but I refuse to test. I tested yesterday at 9dpiui and it was a bfn!!! Depending on when my DF orientation is we might have to skip this next cycle with iui because he will have to work 7am-5pm


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok, so I wasnt gonna test again because I didnt want disappointment, but today is my and DF anniversary, so I wanted to surprise him IF there was anything good and I got a BFP!!! I'm holding pee to test with a FRER, but its there and darker in real life I know you all know how that goes....I'm in complete shock
 



Attached Files:







20150210_074824.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenafyr4

FRER 2 1/2 hour hold... its pink irl but looks grey in the pic...eeekkkk
 



Attached Files:







20150210_095341.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fluterby429

:wohoo: OMG Jen that's so awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Jen!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm excited, shocked...did i say shocked.... No symptoms except sore boobies yesterday. I have betas tomorrow morning and friday. I cant go today because my daughter has an appointment and I wont have time. OMG its just not real...wow


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats!!!! I can see that line without even squinting!


----------



## Mommabrown

WOOOOO Congrats Jen!!!!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, that is a BEAUTIFUL line! I bet you are so incredibly happy! <3


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cautiously happy...


----------



## Navygrrl

I think that's a great line for only holding 2.5 hours, PLUS you're still really early. I can't wait to hear about your betas!!

AFM, I'm trying to wait until Saturday to test. It's starting to drive me batty, though, LOL.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I tested sunday with fmu and it was stark white. I really didnt expect it. I'm getting a digi later and gonna wrap that up and give to DF tonight since its our anniversary :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

No denying this... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20150210_125856.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LLawson

Aww! Congrats Jen.


----------



## fluterby429

Perfect Jen!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Gave DF his anniversary gift... I thought he was gonna do back flips. He kept saying really, really and got all teary eyed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Time to add a ticker on there Jen! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is an awesome digital Jen! I think maybe you might have more than one in there with that thing being so dark! ;) Congratulations!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I will add the ticker once I get good betas. I'm already so nervous. Reality hit me last night. I'm thinking my test don't look dark enough. I know I know I'm beating myself up :wacko:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Definitely starting to over analyze things. Is todays test darker? no its lighter OMG, wait maybe its the same but why did it take longer to show up than yesterdays....UGHHHHHH I'm not testing anymore lol. Had betas today and praying for a good #. (repeat friday, monday and wednesday I think) My OB/GYN wants to see me TODAY. He said he will be on this pregnancy like white on rice... he doesnt care if the other place is doing betas!!! I wish I was 13 weeks already so I can relax.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hang in there Jen! I would put down the tests too. Glad your OB is on top of things...


----------



## fluterby429

Don't stress over the test lines. It took my FRER's a couple of days to show a difference. Here's mine all together
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngienDaniel

I GOT MY JOB TODAY!!! I have never been so grateful in my whole entire life! I know it might not seem like a big deal, but this means that I will get to have a baby. Without this job, the years might have just slipped by with no option but to struggle to save and save. Also, it helps me to know that I didn't let God down when I was so hurt by my IVF failure and He has given me the opportunity to try again.. I start on Monday and two months from Monday, I will be able to do IVF again! We also will have the extra income to buy a place. I will be trying to get as many hours as I can. I still have college full-time though so I look to be pretty busy for awhile. I seriously have never been so grateful for a job in all my life! We are also considering taking our savings and getting a second vehicle.. I am not as set as the hubby is but I am thinking about it. If I could find a good one, I would be thinking about it harder.. I would just love to wait until we get to have our baby before we buy a vehicle. There are just too many things that are financially weighing right now.. BLAH!! I just don't care... I get the job that carries the insurance that will give us three tries to have a baby!! I am so very grateful to God!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yayyyyy Angie congrats!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Way to go Angie! Heck, I may check into Starbucks here! LoL


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I would only get to try once a year without Starbucks. I also get free coffee all day and a free bag every week and dental and vision and they pay for college.. Even for part-time workers! I am so happy to have that 15,000$ toward IVF.. It makes such a difference to my family.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So you can work part time, have all these benefits after only 2 months????? Wow. I'm in the wrong career!


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo Angie!!! How great is that!!! See good things are coming for this group this year! I just knew it


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying you are right Fluter :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yep.... You get all of that after you reach 240 hours of work. You have to maintain 120 hours in 2 months time. It might take me a few months longer to reach 240 hours as I am mainly part-time but you get all that after just those few hours.. I have been in college almost 4 years now and when I get done this semester I still will only make a few dollars more than what I will be making at Starbucks... Also, they have stock for their employees and a matching 401K plan. It is insane what they offer their employees.. I don't mind serving coffee until I keel over with those benefits.
I hope and pray this year brings us all babies fulfilling our dreams of a bigger family. It is sometimes hard to be patient and I can honestly say that even though this was never what I envisioned for my life, I am so thankful that God gave me the good sense to jump into everything that would take me where I wanted to go and made me without much fear of the unknown. I am grateful to be the type of person to take whatever step I needed to make my dreams come true. Time is sooo short. I am looking to have some babies the next few years and I will do whatever job and give up whatever I have to, apart from my husband and son..
On Monday morning I become Barista Angela.. Thank You, God! I will also be working there until my fertility benefits are gone or I conceive, whichever comes first. With the money I make (around 300$ a week) I will be saving for a house before the end of the year.. We actually plan on trying to get a owner financed house or rent-to-own type deal as I HATE payments and want to pay cash for our home so we don't have the burden of a horrid loan. Since we live in a very rural area, it shouldn't be such a hard thing to not have to go the traditional route.. Just have to keep all my P's and Q's in a row and complete one task at a time. I will be going the next few months and putting ads in the local papers for our home search.We want an even more rural area than we have now.

Life is so busy. Praying your betas come back awesome, Jen! I sure pray I am not too far behind you... I have to admit I am a little jealous, but so super glad for your blessing!


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Angie! Be persistent and make sure they give you the hours. Everyone I know thats worked at our Starbucks went just for the insurance only and never got it cause they didnt work them enough. Of course they thought they did it on purpose to keep them from getting it. I would be persistent from the beginning and hopefully you wont have that problem.
Everythings a joke in this area. My 17 yr old has been job hunting for a few yrs. He will be 18 in Feb. He finally got a job at Sonic and they have worked him 3 hrs total in 3 weeks. He goes back in for 3 hrs tonight. Hes been so discouraged. Hes applied so many places.
Im not sure how it is in your area Angie but here in Ky. Its much cheaper to own a house. You should try for that first. Interest rates are really low right now. We refinanced on our house a few yrs ago when the interest rate dropped and our house payment is down to 525.00 that includes our insurance and taxes too. I could never get off that cheap renting. Most places like what we own, rent for about 1200.00 a month here. You get benefits with your taxes too when you own your home. It may save you more to own.
Im feeling like Im about to start but AF shouldnt be showing up until Monday at the earliest.
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Af is here for me yet again & being a hag! Good news is hopefully no surgery on my foot. Did have to buy expensive inserts & new shoes, but hoping it gets me back in shape in a couple of weeks to get moving.....Only lost 1 stinking pound last week ugh! Sooo ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie I'm praying for good #'s too. The nurse should be calling me this morning with the first result. I'm being a HUGE worry wart. My test are so weird. Walmart is the only test that seems to be consistent. My frer from Tuesday morning is weird. The test line almost completly disappeared and the control line turned black!!! My evening test are way darker than my FMU test. I mean significantly different. Ugh I dont know whats worse.

I never tested more than once and once I got a + digi I should have just stopped and prayed for great blood results. Just say a prayer for me because I'm worrying myself sick. I dont have really any symptoms. Sore boobs is it which is a little weird because they are fake lol. I'm not tired, no nausea, having a few cravings, but nothing major...:dohh:


----------



## Jenafyr4

1st beta came back at 53...(12dpiui) the nurse didnt seem to happy with that but said it may be because I tested early and implanted later. She said the main thing is to see if it doubles but I'm not feeling very confident. :cry:


----------



## cupcakestoy

53 is a good place to start! Forget the nurse! Be positive sis!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm trying soooo hard to stay +... all the charts say 53 at 12dpiui is good, so did my regular OB/GYN, I'm trying to stay busy at work and not think about it. The wait tomorrow is going to be tourture!


----------



## fluterby429

Jen 53 is perfect! I've seen 10 before. As long as it doubles don't stress! 

Cupcake - sorry that AF showed 

LL - I'm hoping your af stays away. We live in southern IN right across from Louisville and renting is super expensive compared to buying a house. We are going to look at another house tomorrow. I like the looks of it online but I need to see the basement. I need to be able to add a bedroom. My oldest wants his own room. So I need 5 bedrooms instead of 4. I don't like that it doesn't have a master bath either but at this point I'm willing to give up a few of my wants because we need to move soon! I hate living here.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I hope the place works for you Fluter. I want to get a bigger place too, but until DF gets established at this new job that wont happen. 

I wish I could just sleep till tomorrow morning when I go for my 2nd beta... AND its Friday the 13th and then sleep again till saturday morning when I can call for my results. This waiting game is enough to drive any sane person bat crazy...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

53 is great! HCG has to start somewhere. Mine started at 16 with Asher, lol.

Praying for doubled numbers!


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr, im sure you are fine, try not to stress. I know thats easier said than done. 
Cupcake, sorry AF hit you but awesome that you may not have to have surgery. Im always crabby right before and during AF. Im like living with the devil, Im told! LOL
Fluter, you are not very far from me then. My RE is actually in Louisville and thats about an hour from here and thats down town with all the construction. We can usually be in Indiana from here in about an hour coming from here.


----------



## fluterby429

LL who's your RE if you don't mind me asking? Just out of curiosity. I can walk to the end of my street and look across the river to Louisville


----------



## Mommabrown

Jen with Emmaleigh my betas first draw was 54! Good numbers it is the doubling time you have to worry about.

Cupcake sorry af hit.


----------



## Keybird79

I'm 1-2 dpo now and my dr wants me to start prometrium tomorrow just incase. I've had issues in the past. It's going to give me "pregnancy" symptoms. This is going to be a long TWW


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm trying to stay positive and praying alot!!! Betas first thing in the morning. I probably won't have results till Saturday.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter its Dr. Richard Levin at Jewish Hospital.
My husband took me to a place right across the river in Indiana for our first date 15 years ago to a place called River Falls. He took me back there this past year for our anniversary and it was not as pretty at all as it was years ago.
We use to travel to Indy alot when we were on the Top Fuel team. They have alot of the race shops up there in one area. I Loved that place.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, your number is fine. 12 dpo can be even before a period is expected with most people. I know it is for me. That is a great number at 12dpo. I prayed for you. <3
Key, progesterone is the debil..

LLawson, this area is pretty good for house prices. In Johnstown, which is about 45 minutes away from me, you can get a 4 or 5 bedroom house (fixer-up of course) in town for around 10,000. That area has seem a huge decline since there was a flood some years ago. You can buy land here for around 10,000 an acre and when we moved here we bought this 2 bedroom for 4,000 dollars. 2 bedrooms just isn't enough though. I really want a house that I can fix myself. I am not the type that wants a brand new house. I actually am trying to talk my husband into just buying a piece of land and building us a tiny house on it. I am not sure if you Ladies have ever seen them, but if you google 'tiny houses' you can see what I mean. I don't know if most people would like the idea, but I am a very finance conscious person and I don't like being in debt at all. We are debating the best way for us to go. The hubby and I got approved for a loan to buy a vehicle last night but I am not going to do it. I really feel like it is not the right thing for us to do right now so we will argue over one vehicle for awhile.

LLawson, I sure pray that they don't do that here. There are businesses hiring LITERALLY on every street corner. I think people here don't like to work. It is truly a workers paradise. I am praying to get enough hours. I will be begging my boss and if something happens and it ends up being like that, I will just save until we have enough money to try and then get a teaching job after I have enough saved. It is in God's hands for the most part. Feel free to pray for me..
When is Navy testing??


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you Angie


----------



## fluterby429

LL - I figured that's who it was. I've read he does good TR work and offers after care but isn't great at that part. The Falls of the Ohio are only about 7 minutes from my house. They are fixing it up here. We have a beautiful walking bridge that goes from here to Louisville. This week they lit it up with color changing LED lights. It's really nice. I want out of town though. I want to move about 20 minutes down the highway to a little more of a country setting. 

Angie that is insanely cheap housing! We are going to look at this house tomorrow and it's price is pretty decent for almost two acres and the square footage
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLawson

Angie that is extremely cheap! Ive been praying for you for a very long time! Im not about to stop now. I have a friend in Easton Penn but never been to his house. We travel up to NJ quite a bit. I did go to a surprise visit to Hersheytown on the way back from a race. Didnt get to stay long. We went in and bought some choc at the factory I guess is what it was? It had a gift shop, tours and an area to make your own stuff but I had to get my choc and get back on the road. Ive experienced alot of hurried stuff like that on the road. LOL
Fluter thats a nice house! Our house is small. We bought it 13 years ago and have completely remodeled it and done lots of stuff to the outside. We bought it for the location and the garage. We are only 7 minutes from 2 different towns but it seems like we are way out in the country. We are beside a vineyard. Its so peaceful. Weve been looking at houses for about a year but so far not found something like what we have here but just a bigger house. Weve outgrown this one and cant decide to add on or move. An addition will be expensive because we only have one side we can do it on (we sit along a huge creek).
I think we may have went down to the Falls after some flooding because we were trying to figure out if it was the high water or whether it was just abandoned.


----------



## fluterby429

The falls are still there. It was probably high water. It's really nice in the summer. 

As far as the house, I'm feeling pressured. I wanted an old house on some land that we could fix up but with 3 teens and a baby coming plus our current situation, we are needing to not be so picky. 

The hubs got the baby's name tattooed on his arm and mine. Seeing his name among side the other kid's names was priceless.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter, the house is beautiful. And I love the tats.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Because I hate waiting. ....I had to test to try to ease my mind. 2 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1423873459268.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

That house is insane! I would have a nervous breakdown with a house that cost that much. I think I have a small anxiety disorder when it comes to finances. It is truly beautiful though on the outside. My hubby loves stone houses.

Jen, I can't say enough about that test. You got a keeper on board FOR SURE! I am so happy for you! 

LLawson, Your house sounds like it is in the perfect place. Even if it is small it sounds like it's in the best place ever. I would love a house next to the creek. I also want one close to a railroad track. I love the sound of trains.. I found the perfect house a few months ago next to a creek and a track that was 4 bdrms and 65,000 but we are not ready to buy a house yet.. When we are, I sure hope we find something like that again.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thanks Angie. I hope so. I will get my 2nd beta results in the morning


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jen looks good to me! 


That house is lovely and super cheap! I could have 3 homes for the price of mine. So I wouldn't come near Eugene oregon unless you want to pay 500k + for 3k sqft. It's gotta be because we are a university town. Wow I've always wanted to move outta oregon but dh isn't budging...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Great lines!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Really wish this nurse would call me NOW!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My betas almost tripled. 146 The nurse said since I only got a +test on 11dpiui I implanted late so im right on track. Sonogram is scheduled for March 2


----------



## AngienDaniel

That is so awesome, Jen!! I am so happy for you! That is really incredible... So glad you got your keeper!


----------



## Navygrrl

That's awesome, Jen! I'm very happy for you!

AFM, BFN. I'm not sure whether or not we will continue with one more cycle. I'm taking the next few days until AF arrives to decide. It's all very difficult and stressful and I don't know if I want to do another cycle of shots and blood work and monitoring when the odds of it working aren't that great.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm sorry Navy. I was praying for you. 

Angie thank you. I cautiously optimistic. 

Afm...A bit of nausea and I cried watching How to train your dragon 2 with my son...my uterus feels different and my DF says the veins in my boobs are bright lol...


----------



## fluterby429

Great news Jen!!!

:hugs: Navy 

We hated the house! So back to searching


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navy-Sorry about the bfn. It truly sucks to still be waiting..... Hugs

Jen-Glad your journey is looking like your getting a happy ending!

Afm-Nada here. Sad weekend as this time last year was our loss. Told dh I couldn't handle roses this year, so we went out to eat. Hoping this will be the last hurdle & I can move on......More money went into the baby fund today :) I have took the last couple of days off my eating plan in hopes of rebooting to start my losing again. Get to join the gym in a couple of weeks since my foot is great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wtg jen!


----------



## AngienDaniel

We found a used truck we are gonna go get tomorrow if God is willing. It will allow us to have two vehicles and only our current payment and it's a 4 wheel drive which we need where we live. I am thankful. I also will be giving the truck to my boy when he leaves for the Marines in a couple of years for his first 'crap, but man I loved that vehicle' gift.. Having no payments makes my heart sing. I have been getting ready for the start of my job. We haven't really been saving much money. We have a bit saved from before, but it will mostly be gone with the purchase of this truck. Not having to worry about being able to work extra hours will be such a blessing though as the more I work, the sooner we get to have our second IVF. I also think I get acupuncture with my insurance so I am excited about that.. I keep telling myself that this path is worth it. I guess that I will eventually see. I am set on it and that is that.
Navy, I completely understand how you feel. If it wasn't for the picture I have in my head, I would have given up after the first year. I had to ask myself though if it was something I would regret and the answer was yes. I would always wonder, and that keeps me going when I want to quit torturing myself. I am sorry about your negative. 
Fluter, That house was pretty, but I have found that the song by Doug Stone, "Love grows best in little houses" is the truth in most circumstances. I suppose that I am a pretty low-class person as I LOVE small living. I love shopping at thrift stores and I ADORE houses that need work in every room. Putting my touch on a room in my house, makes it mean so much more. I also like crafts though, like reupholstering and painting so that helps a lot. I love the history that comes from a house well lived in and well-used.. It's like you can feel it when you walk in.. I think it's awesome how people like so many different things. I hope you find the PERFECT house for your family.

My countdown is almost underway. I plan on timing these next months and IVF on third month, but for sure 4th month. I am shooting for June regardless of insurance.. Even if the money has to come from us..

What do you ladies think?? If Starbucks offers 15,000 for IVF should we do one full IVF or should we do 3 micro IVFS? We have been talking about it..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie. I have seen some places who offer different packages. I would want to allow for another chance for ivf plus triplets or more scare me. But I know God will lead you on the right path as he already has. You need to hurry so God willing we can be bump buddies


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will for sure take the 2 months to get 240 hours.. that's the least amount of time. I am technically part time.. I could save and pay part of the cost and be able to do ivf sooner and also save myself the trouble of waiting and waiting my heart out. (IF I did micro IVF.) I would be at least 3 months behind you regardless. I am praying that I can conceive before I turn 36, but I know that putting pressure on myself to perform certain things will just make life suck if I fail. I will be pushing to try and be bump buddies with ya. I am praying I make it soon.. I am gonna try to talk my boss into giving me full-time hours right after my orientation week. Waiting and waiting, but at least now time will go quickly with work and school..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Oh yes time will. And no pressure lol I had my reversal 4 months before I turned 36 and I wanted to be prego before 37. I'm only a few months behind.
DF is really hoping for twins and it would be a blessing. If not we will try for another after this one. I already talk to my lil poppyseed (current size ) telling them I love them and to grow big, strong and healthy because you are one or two very loved and wanted babies


----------



## fluterby429

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a great one! My divorce was finalized!!

Now to continue moving on with my life..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Been ok here. Lots of family & friend time to keep me busy! Now we are bracing for the 1st winter storm we have had in YEARS! Predicting 6-10 inches of snow! This will shut our area down til it melts lol


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake I believe LL and I are in that with you. The Weather Channel reporters flew into Louisville today. I am NOT looking forward to this


----------



## Jenafyr4

My weather here is beautiful today but will be cold all week... no snow thankfully. I love Florida :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's currently -35C here, going down to -47C overnight. <y heat is cranked, but it sure doesn't feel like it


----------



## cupcakestoy

Everyone stay warm! I hate winter, but I am excited for a big snow!


----------



## fluterby429

I hate winter, i hate cold i hate snow!!!


----------



## kittycrazy

hey guys. ive not been on for a while. you all seem to have been super busy as i cant figure out how many pages ive missed on the thread. I hope everyone is well and where they want to be. nothing much happening here really. im three weeks post op and even the surgery couldnt shake my cycle. have been regular as clock work since my first at 13 but this month i expected it to alter. nope. so im cd5. waiting on ovulation to try the whole ttc thing. im not gonna lie i was super happy two weeks post op when we were allowed to have sex. i missed my boyfriend a whole lot. the kids are at their dads this weekend coming so hopefully we will have lots of couple time to have a good old go at making another.
sending love to you all. xxx


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck Kittycrazy, it can be a roller coaster.

AFM... my regular ob/gyn is going to repeat my betas on Wednesday (19dpiui) as well as check my progesterone. He wants to do an ultrasound as soon as my betas get to 2000 so he can make sure the baby is in the right spot. praying, praying and more praying!!!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter and Cupcake, I am in that with you! We have about 8 inches so far here and 13.5 expected before it ends. Its 12 degrees and the next few days it will be -8 and -10 for lows so Im not looking forward to it. I got to bring my baby goats home Friday and they probably think Ive taken them to the North Pole! LOL I made them sweatshirts today. I dont like winter but if its going to snow, I say bring on a bunch! At least this is a dry snow, its not heavy and weighing down power lines this time. Thats always a good thing. 
Stay in and warm ladies!
AF should show any day now for me.
Jenafyr I am so excited for you.


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-We have about 1-2 inches of ice, now its snowing to beat the band here! Luckily I'm off tomorrow, so the kiddos & I are going sledding, making snow cream, snow angels etc. LOL If its going to be here, might as well enjoy it!


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck kitty! 

Jen I'm sure all is perfect with your little sweet pea 

We have about 8 in here as well and it's dry. LL I think we are on the same weather/temp and Cupcake I saw that you guys were going to get some ice, that's the worst. They have already cancelled school here for tomorrow. I assume Wed and Thur will be cancelled due to the negative temps and more snow on Wed. 

Brandi - those temps are not for this girl. I feel for you. I HATE the cold and snow so much


----------



## Navygrrl

We're getting crazy ice storms. By the time I could roll my window down, there was still a sheet of ice there like I had another window! I wish my work would have shut down early, but heaven forbid people can't go out and buy their bread and milk at the last minute.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm sure everything is perfect jen! 


Omg Fluter 30w! You've gotta be excited! So happy for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kept losing my post from my phone so annoying! 


Anyways it's in the 50s here thankfully... That's plenty cold enough for me during the day. I couldn't hate cold, snow, or ice anymore than I already do. So far this year we've made it through without any snow... Just a few more weeks and it will be a winter without it thankfully!


----------



## ~Brandy~

kittycrazy said:


> hey guys. ive not been on for a while. you all seem to have been super busy as i cant figure out how many pages ive missed on the thread. I hope everyone is well and where they want to be. nothing much happening here really. im three weeks post op and even the surgery couldnt shake my cycle. have been regular as clock work since my first at 13 but this month i expected it to alter. nope. so im cd5. waiting on ovulation to try the whole ttc thing. im not gonna lie i was super happy two weeks post op when we were allowed to have sex. i missed my boyfriend a whole lot. the kids are at their dads this weekend coming so hopefully we will have lots of couple time to have a good old go at making another.
> sending love to you all. xxx

Baby dust to you! Best advice I can give is enjoy it while you can. Ttcing can make you obsessive and then it becomes more business like.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Enjoyed my first day at work yesterday... especially the coffee and food. I will be double-checking the insurance today as I have had conflicting reports online about IVF coverage and just medicine coverage. Some people are saying Starbucks covers all meds, but no IVF. Others say that they cover 15,000 toward IVF. I am not sure and I want to check today when I get off of work, possibly at work if I can. I wanted the job entirely for the insurance as I can make more money crocheting. If there is no insurance I will probably not keep the job but a few months. I also just spent our savings on a second vehicle so I will have to start over saving. It is very stressful not knowing and I find my enthusiasm has been severely diminished. I am seriously about to quit and just move past this horrible, destroying, last 3 friggin years of my life.. This battle is insane! and I am sick of every single day and night filled with dreams of babies.. Stress over money and failure and bitterness over others conceiving while I spend every night on my knees praying and begging and thanking God even in my sorrow. This is becoming too much for me. I believe I will always have a secret hope of the money magically appearing and being able to ttc again, but I also believe it's time to face that God may not want me to have any more kids. I want a future and if Starbucks doesn't cover infertility, I will be saving for our property first and then babies must become secondary. If we ever get the extra cash, maybe we can try again someday. I am not feeling confident about Starbucks insurance anymore. I hope I get to find out today. I haven't decided if I will keep the job.. I probably will as it is part-time and it will help us save for the land we want. I want to start focusing on that first for a bit and give babies a break. I am scared the bitterness is going to hurt my heart and make it just close up. I am so incredibly angry at everything anymore. There is no joy as the dream of babies has taken away everything I had. No wonder a lot of barren women seem like there is no joy in life.. 
I will let you guys know about the insurance.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, I hope you find out otherwise. I know how much you want this. I havent been on this journey long and its already exhausting.

I wish I had the words to make it all better but all I can do is pray for your situation.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-I hope it works out for you. This journey sucks for those of us who don't get a thb easily. I've found I'm more bitter & angry lately too & I don't like it. I've found myself in the dumps over having to plan & work for ivf after wasting so much time & money with the TR. But what else can we do other than continue to try or give up? I haven't figured out how to stop wanting a baby with dh, so I have no other options other than to carry on.....hugs & good luck to you!

Afm-snow day #2 here. Really want to go back to work, as I have been lazy & ate bad for last 2 days.....I am excited to finally join the gym next week, hoping that will help me stay focused!


----------



## Keybird79

I'm 6 dpo today (or 7). I'm not completely sure. I've been on prometrium so I have all the pregnancy symptoms. I wish I could tell what is real or not. I've been pregnant plenty of time so I knew every time I was but its hard to know now. It makes the time go by so slow. I'm wondering if you implant earlier because there is less tube. I usually test positive at 11 dpo so I'll test starting 9 dpo. Good luck to everyone. I hope I he best for all of you


----------



## cupcakestoy

Being as I have short tubes, I have researched this alot lol sorry, but I have to say no, it still takes the same amount of time for the egg to fertilize, get to the uterus & implant :/ Good luck though!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - that just down right sucks if it doesn't cover it! I know you, and you will still find a way to make it happen. Hang in there and sending you a big hug. 

Key - It takes the same amount of time to imolant. The fertilized egg has to divide cells so many times before it can hatch and implant. FX'd for a bfp for you. M

Cupcake - we are on day 2 as well. I've been in my PJ's and ate too much the past two days. I assume this will be a week long trend as more snow comes tonight along with negative temps tomorrow. I hate that you are struggling on your journey too. Even though I'm pregnant now, I know all too well how each of you feel. Next month will mark 5 years since my TR. I can't believe how fast that five years has gone by. I hope each of you find peace in your hearts through this journey. Remember it's not always the path you thought you'd take. 

Brandy - I wish it was 50 degrees!!! Lucky! I can't believe I'm in the 30th week! I'm so excited and ready for him. 

I've been reading about FET. Unless I feel differently after Lyndon gets here, I feel like we'll go get the frosties. A lot of reports show FET to be more successfull than fresh. Doctors say they believe it may have something to do with not having tons of hormones in your body and it's a more natural environment.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks flutter! Sometimes I feel like the whiney troll on this thread! LoL I can tell you we were dead set against ivf in the beginning, but boy has things changed! Sorry to be the downer... I am happy for each of you that get your miracles, but each new bfp moves me farther down on the list so to speak.....but we'll get there or bust!


----------



## Jenafyr4

You ladies have become like my sisters. IDK what I would do if I couldn't share this journey with yall.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake - I belong to a group message on FB with some of my TR sisters, I felt like you. I also belong to the TR board where Jen and I had our TR's and over the years I was always congratulating others, some time after time on their pregnancies and it was never my turn. I would find myself very upset as I watched some ladies with unstable relationships or didn't have custody of their other kids and it would eat at me. I had to learn to let it go and just know that everything happens for a reason even of it's not always clear at first.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the encouragement Ladies! Lately I just feel like I am struggling to be hopeful. With the news about this insurance I just feel so defeated. I get stressed and angry and my heart hurts most of the time. I think about the situation I find myself in and it seems hopeless even though I know in my heart it isn't. My husband has been researching jobs all night. He is going to try to switch phone companies to a state that mandates fertility coverage even though there are always little clauses to every insurance. His current insurance covers NOTHING. I didn't get the information today but I am gonna call the insurance company tomorrow to ask straight out so as there is no doubt anymore. It is blah! I am trying to be patient and I have decided to keep the job for sure temporarily until we decide for definite what we will be doing. If my hubby is looking for a job in a different state, we will be saving for baby first and land second.. So many what ifs.... You are right, Fluter. I want to give up a lot somedays but I know I won't ever. Probably not even when I am technically too old. I will still be trying if I have not succeeded. I will never quit, but dang if it ain't hard sometimes.. Cupcake, you are right. We only can give up or keep on trying and like you, I want a family with my husband more than any desire I might ever have to quit.
Hope your cycle is successful, Key!
Jen, I am sincerely glad you are pregnant. I can honestly say that only some people that are pregnant really bother me in an angry way... Most pregnancies only affect me in a sad, 'I wish that was me' way.. It's normal for us girls still waiting to feel jealousy, but there is (imo) a healthy jealousy and an unhealthy one.. I have only healthy jealousy for your new pregnancy and a thousand prayers for you and baby..
The bestie and I are discussing our contingency plans.. God-willing, I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Keybird79

I kind of figured it would be the same amount of time to implant. 

I can't imagine the struggle to conceive after going through the TR. Then to go on to IUI and IVF. These kids better know how much you cherish them to go on this bumpy roller coaster ride. The possibility of it scares me.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I feel your struggle! I just turned 44 so I have little time if any left but still havent quit. It will be 2 years next week since my reversal. My insurance does not cover infertility. It does pay for any labs needed but thats it. Thats why I went with this RE with the free aftercare cause I knew I couldnt afford it if I had to pay it out of pocket. I can add it to my insurance but its another 200.00 a month and you still have your deductibles and it doesnt pay at 100% on everything so I just cant afford it. 
I have exciting news! My son is out of Afghanistan and back in Texas so that takes a world of stress off of me. Im so Happy! I will probably get to see him in March. He will definetely be in June cause hes getting married. My youngest son is graduating this year and with all these snow days Im scared its going to be right close to my other sons wedding..... I sure hope not! I wish they would have waited a few months on the wedding but his fiance seems to only be interested in her needs and no one elses. I feel hes being rushed anyway. Im doing the cake so its going to be stressing no matter what. Ill have a wedding, graduation, graduation party and the wedding and graduation cake to do within a few days of each other Im guessing. I want to get my youngest sons graduation party done close to his graduation if possible because he leaves for college in Florida at the end of June. His first day at school is July 6. What a mess!
Well we have about 13-14 inches of snow. The temp is 17 and supposed to be -12 tonight. I would give anything for it t be at least 40.
My temp dropped this morning so Im sure AF is right around the corner.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yay for your son coming home!!!!! I bet your super relieved! Boo for the freaking snow & cold!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay Llawson, how exciting :) Its cold here (for me) high of only 60...tomorrow the high is 52 with possible freeze overnight....ummmm I live in Florida to avoid this lol.

Angie and Fluter.... I know about healthy jealusy and not healthy jealousy... I see and deal with it also, with yall though... I dont get any jealousy. I pray just as hard for yall and your success as I do for myself.
I do see ladies on the Facebok forums that erk me, but I try to keep my opinions to myself. But it doesnt keep my head from reeling...

Afm... 19dpiui, had bloodwork this morning to check my betas again and progesterone to be on the safe side. I assume if my #'s are good my regular doctor will bring me in early next week to make sure my little nugget is in the right place. I'm feeling a bit tired and have NO appetite in the morning and am sensitive to smells, but no nausea. Boobs are still sore but thats about it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd Jen!


----------



## Navygrrl

Well, AF is finally starting to show. It's only 17dpiui, so obviously she wasn't in a hurry to get here. I'm just glad that the waiting is over so I can get on with things. I actually feel at peace with not pursuing this anymore. If it happens, it happens, but I'm not spending any more time or money on maybe. Hubby and I are going to finish paying off the money we've spent at the RE, and then we're going to start planning to travel the world. We're not sure what we're going to do first, but I'm very excited!

My oldest finally got his Eagle Scout project finished, and he's found his first job. My middle boy also got his first job at Chick-Fil-A. Everyone is growing up, and I'm looking forward to one day (years from now) being a grandma and getting grandbaby snuggles.

I was on a FB page for patients from the practice where I got my TR, but the women were so judgemental that I just had to leave the group. 

I'll be popping back in here every now and then to check on everyone's progress. Jen, I can't wait to see pics of that little baby all snuggled in the right spot!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You Cupcake and Navy and Navy I wish you the best of luck


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake Im just ecstatic!
Navy my son that just got back from Afghanistan is an Eagle Scout. It put him one rank higher when he went into the Army. Congrats to your son! That is a HUGE accomplishment! My son assembled a bat house and placed it in a park for his project also made the video to go with it which was really neat. I couldnt get my youngest son interested in Scouts. My youngest just started a job at Sonic. LOL
Jenafyr, I would give anything for 50s


----------



## Navygrrl

LLawson said:


> Navy my son that just got back from Afghanistan is an Eagle Scout. It put him one rank higher when he went into the Army. Congrats to your son! That is a HUGE accomplishment! My son assembled a bat house and placed it in a park for his project also made the video to go with it which was really neat. I couldnt get my youngest son interested in Scouts. My youngest just started a job at Sonic.

My middle son is totally not interested in scouts, either. We did all the cub scout stuff and he got his Arrow of Light, but he wasn't interested beyond that. He's doing ROTC now and is planning on joining the Army or Marines after high school, which scares me, but I know he'd do well in the military. 

My oldest renovated a room at the Boys and Girls club and made it into a teen hangout. It looks pretty cool, although I'm sure if he heard me say that, he'd immediately go out and change it so that it's not considered "Mom cool," LOL.


----------



## fluterby429

LL - I know how relieved you must be that he's state side! It sounds like you're going to have a lot on your plate early thjs summer! 

Navy - sorry about AF

Jen - I can't wait to see your little bean!!!

AFM - I'm like LL with a crap ton of snow, negative temps, kids out of school for the 3rd day in a row. I've consumed so much junk food it's embarrasing to admit. Next week when I get weighed I'm sure my doctor is going to be like slow it down Big Bertha! It's almost 2:30pm and everyday around this time I get extremely tired and need a nap. Doesn't matter what time I get up it still hits me. I spoke with my cousin that is making my crib bedding so we will attempt to make a trip to Hobby Lobby today for the material. I have my first baby shower on the 28th and the 2nd one on the 7th. I'm so excited to celebrate my sweet little love muffin


----------



## cupcakestoy

Navy my heart goes out to you, but I can definitely understand. My baby girl is 16 today :( I do like your travel plans tho & wish you a world of happiness!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww fluter...I hope you get lots of nice things and I can't wait to see my lil nugget too. I just keep praying everyday


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I am happy for you about your son being back home! All those important dates you have coming up!
Jen, I never thought it would take so long to conceive and NEVER did I think I would have so many losses and then just to have all of my 'natural' fertility just taken away with the tubal rupture was so hard to bear. Jealousy definitely has different levels for me now than it did before.

Now the news from Starbucks!

They DO offer 15,000 lifetime maximum for IVF. You can use it for anything concerning fertility as far as I know. I called the actual insurance company which is Premara (Premera) for anyone that wants to know. She also said there was no restrictions that she could see. I was so glad, I had a hard time keeping myself from crying. I am so thankful. I was seriously considering that maybe what everyone was telling me about it not being meant for me to have more kids, might be true. Now I have a job, that isn't really too bad, that will allow us three tries to have a baby. We will use my hubby's insurance for any test that might go out of date, use Starbucks to pay the Micro-Ivf fee, and pay the travel and lodging ourselves. If I had not been in public today, I prolly would've cried. I can't even explain how I felt. We have still not decided about full IVF and Micro. I will prolly pick Micro though. I have to say that I struggled for about 30 minutes today when I had a run of drive-thru cars and a few looked at me like scum (maybe imagined on my part) because I worked fast food, but I grabbed my pen and paper and wrote to myself, " I am working here for our baby", and danged if I wasn't happy as a clam the rest of my shift! I will keep this job like I wanted to keep my size 5 jeans... Notice how I said 'wanted'..
Anywho, it's a big burden off my chest..

Jen your little one is snuggled in good. I am looking forward to the next months of watching your baby grow. When I get my little one, I am gonna relish every single minute even if I am puking. :)

One week down almost.. 60 left to go.

Navy, I am sorry you are not going to be ttc anymore, but I sooo understand. Traveling is what we will be saving for if this don't pan out for us.. I also am impatient for grandbabies, but since my son is still 15, I will (please God) be waiting a few more years...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie that's so great to hear... yay so excited


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My heart broke yesterday.

My 6 year old son had an appointment with his counsellor. After the appointment, she came out to tell me that he said some things, but only because the counsellor promised him she wouldn't tell me. He made her promise because, and I quote, "If I tell my Mommy, she is going to get mad at me".

I found out today what he was afraid to tell me, for fear that I would get mad at him. He was afraid to tell me that his father told him that I am a "dumb dumb". 

His father and I have been separated for three years and this is an ongoing occurrence. He manipulates the children and instills fear into them. My children have even come home in tears saying that their father told them I don't love them and I'm going to send them to live with another family. When I filed for child support, my children came home and told me that I need to get a job if I don't have any money, instead of trying to take their fathers money. (I have a job. I'm on maternity leave.)

It completely breaks my heart that my 6 year old son is afraid to speak to me because of things being said to him.

Child Services are aware of this and have told him to stop. He continues. Court won't take away his access because he's not physically hurting the children, and Child Services won't step in for the same reasons. I'm afraid of the mental and emotional damage he is causing my children through this alienation.

He filed an emergency motion for an change to his access yesterday, so he just brought our court date up by a month. He claims I refuse him access and refuse to accommodate his access around his work schedule. He's asking for an increase in access and joint custody. I can very very easily prove that he does not take advantage of his current access, returns them early, refuses every attempt at accommodation, that I have initiated all attempts to accommodate, and he shoots it all down. I can prove him wrong for absolutely everything.

I'm just heartbroken that his threat of "You're going to lose the children before they choose to lose you themselves" is all because of his alienation, and they are actually, literally, becoming effected by it all.


----------



## Jenafyr4

19dpiui beta was 778... should have been higher but the doctor doesnt seem worried (but I am)... Still waiting for the progesterone results. I repeat betas on Monday and he wants me to come in at 10am on Tuesday for an ultrasound. I'm so nervous. I was really hoping for a stronger #.


----------



## Keybird79

https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/keybird1979/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/DE81E057-2719-4C81-B3B6-64FFD521034F.jpg

Decided to test today at 8 dpo. This is crazy!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Looking good keybird, prayers for a sticky bean


----------



## LLawson

Navy, thats exactly what my husband and I said we are going to do if we dont have a baby. Travel the world! Weve been all over the East coast and some of the West and Canada with our racing but we would like to see all of the West coast now. We went on a cruise right before the tubal reversal and went to Belize, Grand Cayman, Honduras,and Cozumel. I highly recommend it for anyone that hasnt been. Cozumel was the prettiest. Im so glad I had the opportunity to experience the stuff we did. We went snorkeling, swam with stingray, toured Mayan Ruins and a river tour in Belize. It was Amazing!
Fluter, I cant believe your pregnancy has went by so fast!
Angie, Im glad you found good news on the insurance.
Cupcake hows your foot doing?
Jen, I dont know much about the numbers but Im sure you are fine!
Have a good day ladies! Its 2 degrees here and heading down to -17 tonight. I hope I can keep my baby goats warm enough! Oh and AF hit with a vengeance again last night. Ive been up sick ll night and all day. I usually have alot of nausea when she first hits but this time, I had alot of cramping several hours before then after starting Ive been sick ever since. Ive been on Clomid so long, I guess I had forgot how bad these things could be...


----------



## Jenafyr4

I would love to travel. Thats something I havent done outside to Mexico for my TR and St Augustine many times (I love it there) 

My progesterone is 46.9.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Why are you not happy with your number, Jen? Sounds like it's right to me.. I think everything is gonna be fine.

When I got to work today my supervisor told everyone that her and her husband just found out she was pregnant. I got to listen ALL day to a gaggle of females talk about pregnancy and babies. I get to spend the next months saving while I watch someone else EVERY SINGLE DAY brag about pregnancy and babies and God only knows what else I will have to endure. I know I was being tested. It is just too much some days. I have been on this forum since 2012. Maybe even the end of 2011 and I just don't think I can do it anymore. I appreciate all of you ladies and I am glad that I got to be a small part of your life stories but my days on this forum are over. I wish you all the best! It's time for me to move on since pregnancy just eats at me and I don't really feel anything but jealousy and bitterness. I won't even pretend and lie!
Jen, I wish you the best with your pregnancy. I really am so so so so happy for you and not jealous a bit of your pregnancy, but my heart isn't in the 'sitting around watching everyone else conceive' anymore. I have let this struggle get to me and I don't wanna be nice anymore. Even my love of God isn't helping me after the garbage day I had today at work. I sure hope all of you that have been trying so long and been through so much get to have some babies. I no longer really care if I do. I am moving further and further away from this crap I have been eating so long.
Anyways.... all the best. This day has just pushed me over the edge.

Friggin crap!


----------



## fluterby429

Key - nice BFP! Congrats!

Jen - I think the number is fine! My 16dpo number was 455 and everyone is different. Try not to stress. Enjoy the moment. 

LL - sorry about AF. I know I had some horrible ones after clomid cycles. Stay warm! I can't wait until this winter crap is over. The kids are out of school again tomorrow due to the cold. 

Angie - I'm so sorry sweetie. Idk if you'll see this, but just know you're in my thoughts. I hope you come back. Take all the time you need. I had to take time away from the boards in the past. Don't let this eat at you. You have a plan in place and a goal to meet. I believe you will


----------



## Jenafyr4

I guess I was looking at what the next days # should be, which was 1168... my doctor called and told me not to worry everything was looking great. I'm just a worry wart... He explained the #s thing which helped, plus he has a great bedside manner. All his staff is amazing also. 

Angie...I know that's gotta suck but at least you have that opportunity and you are only a few months away and it WILL be your turn...

Fluter.. I hope your baby showers go good. I'm so anxious to see his little face :)

It's cold and I don't like it. 30* in Florida. ...wth is this lol yall can all take it back..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Key- Wow. 1st cycle bfp! To be so blessed. Congrats & hope it sticks. I would get some different tests & schedule your betas tho...

Angie- I'll miss you but COMPLETELY get it! I have been contemplating bowing out too, not sure why I haven't yet.....My TR Journey is over, just don't feel like I belong on the ivf boards yet.....or if I'll ever make it....hugs & love girl! Your not alone, even tho it feels that way.


----------



## Mommabrown

Navy hugs hun. I'm nearing af soon and am in my cry baby everything offends me stage. 

Jen i was a worry wart my whole pregnancy. I'm sure bean is dug in and everything will be perfectly fine.

Flutter I have had my kids home all week due to the snow and ice. Needless to say I feel I need a vacation now! 

Angie I'm glad that they have such amazing insurance! Everything is working out perfectly. 

I don't know if I missed anyone and I'm sorry if I did... I can't remember everything I read. :( 

Afm, I was touched by a story on one of the TR groups on Facebook..it is so similar to mine with DH not wanting another. I read through and I can't get on board with just getting pregnant but I do find the letting go of not having another hard. Including all of Emma's things. I know in my heart that if we both can't agree on it that it isn't meant to happen. I just don't know if I think I need a baby or just someone to be with me all the time.


----------



## Keybird79

cupcakestoy said:


> Key- Wow. 1st cycle bfp! To be so blessed. Congrats & hope it sticks. I would get some different tests & schedule your betas tho...
> 
> Angie- I'll miss you but COMPLETELY get it! I have been contemplating bowing out too, not sure why I haven't yet.....My TR Journey is over, just don't feel like I belong on the ivf boards yet.....or if I'll ever make it....hugs & love girl! Your not alone, even tho it feels that way.

Thanks for the congrats. I'm going to call on Monday to get my betas. I did take a FRER today and it's a BFP!! I also took a $ store and it's darker than yesterday's. I'm sooooo dizzy and tired. I'm on prometrium at the moment so I think that is making my symptoms so much worse. I feel very fortunate that I got PG so fast. We are still very cautious as we miscarried twins and then I was so heartbroken that I made the decision to tie my tubes. It was something I regretted for along time. I feel that I'm getting a second chance. I'm just praying that this baby sticks and is in the right place.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am having a hard time keeping up!

Angie- Very sorry to see you go :( I know how you feel though I struggled for almost 5 long ass years

Fluter- I am beyond excited for you and cant wait to see that bundle

Key- OMG Congrats :) You have to take one day at a time and celebrate the present BFP especially after a loss.

Jen- Your numbers are great dont stress.


So sorry if I missed something


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you Brandy. I'm trying to take that approach and keep myself busy


----------



## Jenafyr4

Non baby related and can't post a picture but I am proud to say I'm officially a Florida Registered Paralegal, Which means I'm recognized by the Florida Bar for my professional and educational accomplishments. It also means I will get a raise at work...yay for me lol


----------



## fluterby429

Jen yay for your accomplishment!!

Brandy - thank you! I can't wait to see him too


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dilemma-Dh is talking about maybe trying IUI again, before we move onto IVF....UGH I'm on the fence! Dh says since it worked the 1st time, even tho we M/C's he feels like it could work again....I did get my bfp on off the right tube, which is only 2.5, but don't know if I want to go thru IUI again! Conflicting report on my Left tube, I was told it was open, but report says no. I did not have any pain with the HSG tho & saw dye spill? UGHHHHHHHH!!!!! What do you guys think, should I even consider doing IUI again? I mean we can fund them without dipping into the IVF fund, but if I do the trigger that will put us at around $700-800/cycle. Dh says if it works then we won't be out $10 grand for IVF tho...I need to schedule my yearly PAP in March & will talk to my Dr. about it, but just wondering what you guys would do???.I'm so torn!!!!! Help!


----------



## fluterby429

I felt that way with the 2nd IUI. We agreed on one and when it failed, he wanted to try again. I did it because 1. We could afford it 2. He was anxious to try again 3. What could it hurt, could be the bfp we waited for. Think about it and just do what you heart tells you to do.


----------



## Mommabrown

if Allen were to agree with an IUI I'd do it. You have a 50/50 chance with both and I feel it's a very small price to pay and maybe ultimately not work...or it could be $10000 and be the same way. 

At least that's how I feel.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake. I'm with Fluter. ..it can't hurt. If you can afford it and it won't take away from the ivf fund, go for it. Maybe your husband wants to and has a feeling. My DF told me even before iui it would work. The first try. He also told me before I knew that I was pregnant. It was hard to be hopeful, I know it can be stressful but this may be your bfp in the waiting . Whatever you decide on I wish you the best. Prayers for you :)


----------



## Keybird79

My ultrasound is set for March 10th and I'm getting labs done now. My Dr was shocked and said I set a record.


----------



## fluterby429

Hope your labs come back great! March 10th will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Keybird79

I really hope so. I feel good about this PG


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the advice ladies! We are going to proceed with 3 more IUIs! I will make my appt for March & talk with my Dr. & go from there. Not sure if we will do 1 in April, as I REALLY am determined to at least lose some more weight 1st....:/ I am leaning toward July as our 1st cycle. Not sure if we will cycle 3 months in a row, as I plan to do Clomid for more follies on the right, Ovidrel & Progesterone & I have a hard time with that combo. I got my bfp on Femara, but I need more than 1 follie & had 2 on each side with our Clomid cycle....Of course if I just get follies on left then I'm not doing IUI since their is doubt about that side. I'm excited, but nervous, but like dh says at least we can say we tried & if needed go ahead with IVF. At least I will feel like we are doing something while we wait anyways! Praying our Miracle will happen sometime this year! :happydance:


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have a baby in the uterus. Measuring spot on at 5 wks and 3 days. My beta was 3197 yesterday morning. He said he is happy with everything and to please stop stressing the #s. He suggested I move my ultrasound next monday with my RE to at least Friday to ensure we see a heartbeat. I do have a cyst on my right side, but he didnt seem worried and said thats what clomid does... I'm going to try and relax now. I see my regular OB again on March 10th. Praying this keeps progressing nicely.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats!


----------



## Keybird79

Congrats. What good news.


----------



## Keybird79

I got my betas back and at 12dpo they are 104


----------



## fluterby429

Cuocake that's great news! Have you tried injectables? I know they are pricey but I for 5 follies last time with one pen and some Femera. 

Jen - wonderful!!! Your numbers are great. Enjoy!

Key - that's a great number for 12dpo!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter- I have not tried injects. May try them, depending how we do 1st round if I don't respond as well as I want! LOL Did you get 5 total or on 1 side? (that may be a dumb question lol)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good number Key!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake have you applied for compassionate care? Also check out Freedom fertility. I only paid $42 for my trigger


----------



## cupcakestoy

I haven't yet, but I do have a good friend who just got her bfp with IVF that's offering me her unused Follistim! Super excited to save $900.00!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Oh good. Hey every little bit helps. Freedom fertility has clomid and femera at a discount also. So excited you are gonna be back on this ttc train.

Angie I hope if you read this you know I've been thinking about you and praying for you and really hope to have you back soon. I miss your long post :) I hope your job is going good. Miss you girlie and hope you are doing well


----------



## fluterby429

Oh yes Compassionate Care can save you a ton. My Gonal-f was $300 a pen and with my 75% off it was only $75! I'm excited for you cupcake

Baby check today and fatty is measuring two weeks ahead


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter that's great about your little chunk! I love baby rolls..

Cupcake good luck with the wl and the iui. Both are emotionally taxing but it also will help that your working towards a goal a cute little baby bundle

Jennifer that's awesome! Congratulations I wouldn't stress now. Just live in the moment and enjoy it the pg will go so fast. 

Key that totally amazing congrats to you! I am super jealous I won't lie... 5 long years for me and about 50k later for me to get my babies.


----------



## Keybird79

~Brandy~ said:


> Fluter that's great about your little chunk! I love baby rolls..
> 
> Cupcake good luck with the wl and the iui. Both are emotionally taxing but it also will help that your working towards a goal a cute little baby bundle
> 
> Jennifer that's awesome! Congratulations I wouldn't stress now. Just live in the moment and enjoy it the pg will go so fast.
> 
> Key that totally amazing congrats to you! I am super jealous I won't lie... 5 long years for me and about 50k later for me to get my babies.

I can't imagine what it would be like to have to go through that. You are a very strong woman to work that hard to get your presious babies. Any woman that has to put so much into their fertility is a hero to me. 
I spent so much time regretting my decision and seeing my family have baby after baby (this baby will be the 26th grandchild and the oldest is my 13 year old and my youngest was the 10th). So there are 15 that were and will be born in the 4 years since my ligation. It was very hard. I just hope for those who are struggling that they get their hearts desire.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow that's alot of playmates!


----------



## Keybird79

Yes it is so great. There are 5 babies due this year.


----------



## fluterby429

Key we have a lot of grand babies on my husband's side. This is the 18th grand child and there are 6 Great grand kids. This makes my mom number 12. I still have younger siblings on my dad's side that don't have kids. My youngest sibling is 9!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake Im glad you are going to do the IUIs. I think you will have success with that.
Fluter, chunky babies are the sweetest!
Love everyone elses good news! Im short on time so I cant address everyone individually this time.
Im just hanging in there! My sons senior stuff is about to kill me these last few months! Ive had to help him with so many scholarship apps, had to order the cap and gown, senior pics, invitations and he goes to another welding competition this weekend in Florida and Saturday is his 18th bday. Where did time go? I found out today that as of right now if we have no more snow days, my youngest sons school will end on June 5. With graduation probably on June 6. My older son is getting married June 6 and Im doing the cake. I am such a nervous wreck and stressed to the max! I cant miss my sons graduation but I cant miss my other sons wedding...Im not sure how Im going to pull this off? Im really hoping for a few more snow days just so it will delay their graduation. And here I am wanting more babies..whats wrong with me? LOL
Have a good week ladies! I will check in as often as I can.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter there are 5 of us. Im 44 and my youngest brother is 20. We only have 10 kids between us all. With 2 grandbabies.


----------



## fluterby429

LL - I don't envy your situation at all. What a hectic mess. I would be freaking out too. Hopefully it all works out though. Ugh graduation stuff is so expensive. My oldest is a freshman so I have a few years yet but I remember the cost of my graduation back in the day and I know it's not cheap


----------



## fluterby429

Baby shower #1 attire
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww fluter you look beautiful. Hope you get lots of wonderful things :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Today is my oldest 21st birthday. ..wish I could be with her and my grandson but I'm hoping they have a great day


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you! It was a small shower. I have my big one this coming weekend. 

Happy birthday to your baby Jen


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my Fluter! You're absolutely adorable!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you!!!

8 MONTHS today! 7 weeks (49 days) or less to go! Yes, I'm counting


----------



## cupcakestoy

Such a cute Bump! Can't believe your almost done baking that little guy!

Hope everyone is doing well! I just called my Dr. & scheduled my PAP :/ Not my idea of a fun time, but oh well....*sigh.....He's having me coming in on the 27th for labs, then doing the PAP on April 3rd, at that time I will discuss our plan for future IUIs & get his opinion :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay fluter getting so close. 
Cupcake sounds like a plan. I know it's no fun but will be well worth it to get your take home baby


----------



## Keybird79

I rescheduled my US for this Friday instead of next Tuesday. I just want to make sure baby is in the right place sooner just incase.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I cant believe you are 8 months! Time has flown by on here. 
Cupcake thats about the same plan I have right now. My husband and I had a super long talk Monday. Weve been together 15 years and have never been alone. My youngest was almost 3 when we got together. (He turned 18 this past weekend). My RE emailed me my last cycle and said the IUIs and Clomid do not seem to be working but he couldnt pinpoint why because I was ovulating?? Then asked if I had any idea what we could do? Hes the damn doctor (sorry he really gets to me). I said what about other meds? He said theres alot to try but they are injectables and expensive and I would have to go to someone else for that. I feel like hes trying to push me away but after what I paid and only because of the free after care, Im going to take full advantage if the IUIs. I told him I would just continue with what we are doing and try so more IuIs. He said ok. Im overdue for my pap, I was supposed to go in Dec. Im going to make my appt and talk to my gyno and see if theres something she can put me on and me still do the free IUIs and go from there.
Ive just been stressed with keeping up and trying for so long. Temping, Clomid, IUIs, the whole thing has stressed me then all these things coming up with the other children. Anyway, my husband sat me down and said lets talk about it, he could see what a toll its had on me so he said weve not been alone, we may like it. If we dont have any children hes fine with that cause he feels like mine are his. He doesnt want to see me like I am now and if thats what it takes he will be fine and happy with it and again kept stressing that we may like not having any kids here. We do Love to travel and in his work we do alot of it but could do much more. So weve decided to try with the IUIs until about July. Thats when my youngest leaves for college in Florida. After that I think we are dropping it all and if it happens naturally then it happens if not thats ok. I don't think it will with my cervix issues though.
Ironically, I got a positive LH yesterday and should be going for an IUI today but we have some bad weather coming in and Im afraid to travel to Louisville for it. Its bad enough driving there when its dry out,I dont want to attempt it with sleet and/or snow. So heres one more month Im out! I feel like I have a force working against me with all the crazy things thats happened keeping me from the IUIs. Seems like its always something.
Have a Nice Day ladies! Hope you all have some weather you can enjoy! This snow is now getting old! Im so ready for summer!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, If your son is going to college, start planning now for scholarships and stuff. We didnt realize it but you can actually get some before you are a senior. Any kind or amount you get will help.
I have filled out scholarship apps until I cant stand it! My son too with all the essays and stuff hes had to write but its paying off. Hes doing an Associate welding degree so his school is only 18,100 but that doesnt include housing or food. Hes won 1500.00 in scholarships with the welding school and we have about 7600.00 in a college fund so every little bit helps. Hes just turned in many more so hopefully we will have most of it paid for. Hes more than halfway there.
The rest of the senior stuff has me broke. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

LL this weather can go kick rocks!!! I'm so over it. Why can't your RE call in injectables? Freedom pharmacy delivers them to your house. As far as college for the kids, my husband is a disabled veteran so they can go anywhere in the state of IN for FREE. This doesn't apply to my son that is his step-son. We will be trying to get scholarships for him when that time rolls around. He's a super smart cookie and is in advanced and gifted programs. Lucky for me, his daddy will help pay for college too. He's his only son and he spends a lot on him. 

Friday marks my 5 year TR anniversary. Crazy! I guess I've been here that long!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Llawson I pray you get your take home baby soon. Fluter is right about the pharmacy. I used them for my trigger and it only cost $42. 

Fluter I'm so excited for you and to see your lil man.

Afm...I had another scan today. I was cramping and had diarrhea (tmi sorry) for a few hours. Dr said I was dehydrated. And sent me for a scan because his us tech had already left. Scan cost only $30. Baby looks good HB 140. She didn't do a vaginal because she knew I was having tummy issues. I go tomorrow to my RE for my regularly scheduled US.
Today is my moms birthday and she wants me to take her to get a new vacuum cleaner lol. I will update after tomorrow's scan


----------



## fluterby429

Glad everything looks good on your scan!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

This month makes my 4 year TR anniversary Fluter! Can't believe it has actually been that long! 

Jen hope the tummy troubles clear up and you get to feeling well soon. Glad your little beany was doing good and in the right place. 

Afm, just hit my 60 lb weight loss mark! Woo hoo! I am at an ok weight but still wanna lose 40 more lbs to get to my ideal weight. My pre ever baby weight. 
I stop in and read and check on everyone but then usually slip right back out.


----------



## Keybird79

My US is tomorrow. I'm praying that the baby is in the uterus. I've never worried about a tubal pregnancy before. I'm not so worried just a tad bit anxious. It's my DS birthday today and that is keeping me busy. I just hope I can sleep tonight. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just popping in to let everyone I do try to keep up! Just not alot to report here...

Glad your little bean is doing well Jen! Hope you feel better soon!

Good luck Key! Your just getting started with the stress, but at least you got your bfp right away! Keep us updated!

LL-I wish you peace however your Journey goes! I know what its like to just want to quit! I will be 37 on Sunday & plan to give it all I got (weight loss & IUI then IVF), but after that, if its an epic fail, I am throwing in the towel & will graciuosly bow out....Honestly if it wasn't for dh, I would quit today & get my tubes retied to move past this part of my life! But live & learn I guess...

Momma-Congrats on the Weight loss! I'm trying, but up until last week had crap for will power, but so far I'm hanging in there! Will be so glad when the weather breaks so I can get outside!
Flutter-Did you decide to do a C-Section?

Not much going on here just sticking with the plan, hating the freaking snow & so looking forward to heading to St. Augustine in 9 day!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hello to anyone I missed & hope you are doing well!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Had another US today at my RE and all is well. He will see me one more time at 9 weeks then I'm on to my OB full time. 

Cupcake can't wait for you to be on the journey again. 

Momma congrats on the weight loss.

Key good luck tomorrow


----------



## fluterby429

Key good luck. I hope bean is all snugged in. 

Cupcake - I'm jealous of your vacation. 

Momma - time sure flies! Your weight loss is amazing. I'm going to have to get on the weight loss wagon after this baby. I'm picking up weight right and left. I'm so hungry all the time now. 

Jen - I'm so happy for you!!!

AFM - big baby shower is Sat. I'm super excited because I have a couple of guests I haven't seen in quite some time! 33 weeks Monday, 6 weeks or less to go!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Eeeeekkkk Fluter... I'm so excited for you Fluter.


----------



## Mommabrown

Key hope your u/s goes wonderful and baby is in the right place! Happy birthday to your DS too! 

Fluter it seems like you've had a fast pregnancy! I felt like mine drug out! 

Cupcake oh getting away to the sun and beach away from all the snow! Lucky you! 

Thanks girls. I feel happier, more solid in my mind than I have in a long time. Amazing how being happy can really affect your life!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake... St Augustine is my happy place. I love it there. So jealous.

The weather here in central Florida is beautiful currently 72*


----------



## Keybird79

Baby is in the uterus and Measuring 5 weeks 6 days. We saw yolk sack and fetal pole. The dr thought he saw a quick flicker but it's not the best us machine. I go back next Friday to get another US. I am sooooo happy everything is on track so far. 
I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Key!


----------



## fluterby429

Baby Shower pics 
I sat in my living room looking at all the gifts and just cried the happiest tears. My heart is over flowing. I can't believe this is really happening
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww fluter I'm so happy for you


----------



## cupcakestoy

How sweet flutter!
AFM 37th b-day today, AF showed too, but despite a minor pity party for me early this morning, it has been a fabulous day surrounded with friends & my family! This next year holds a lot of hope for us, but unfortunately more waiting....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Birthday Cupcake


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry about AF cupcake but happy belated bday!! I will join you in that 37 age next month :)


----------



## Mommabrown

So happy for you Fluter! 

Happy Belated birthday Cupcake! Sorry about af!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awww, girls its ok. Don't expect a Miracle conception here anymore. Feeling sorry for myself in my old age I guess......Our day will come, hopefully in the next year!


----------



## LLawson

Happy late Birthday Cupcake!
Cute pics Fluter!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey LLawson, hows all your planning going? Hope all is well and the weather is better.

Angie... IDK if you check in or not but just wanted to say I miss you and I hope you are doing good. I hope you join us again soon.

Fluter... I'm so excited for you. I cant wait to see your lo's face.

Cupcake... I'm 37, have been since August lol. Its the 40 # I dread. Hope you had a great birthday.

Afm... had my first official OB appointment today, although this is the 3rd vistit with him since my +... he just went over records and paperwork and we discussed the harmony and panorama test. He told me the hospital I will be delivering at....(which is where all 4 of my kids were delivered) is being remodled and will have its gand opening in May... its a womens (care) only facility. He said its really nice and I will be pleasently surprised. Cant wait to see it. I'm trying to relax and let the days past by. Still havent told my kids or anyone other than my and DF mom. Another RE appointment on the 16th... last ultrasound with him and he will then release me to my OB...


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr, Im just playing it by ear right now. Im going to continue temping but not stressing over everything. I cant get into my Gyno to talk to her and get my yearly checkup until April 14th. Im going to see what her thoughts are and if theres anything she can do. If I have a positive LH on a day I can get an IUI before then, I will. We are thinking maybe trying until September of this year. It was 2 yrs at the end of February since my reversal.
The weather is better. Its went from snow to rain. I live by a big creek too but no threat of flooding yet. We got a couple inches the last few days. Its a muddy mess here with water standing everywhere. Today the sun if finally shining and its almost 60 so Ill take it. Its supposed to start back raining tomorrow night and we are supposed to get another 2 inches by Saturday. Theres actually still some snow piles outside even though its been in the 50s a few days. Its supposed to stay in the high 50s to low 60s for the next few days. Im hoping this is our April showers and we dont continue to stay this wet. Its trying my patience with 2 pygmy goats, 7 mini dachshunds and an older big dog. LOL Lots of little short legs so their bellies are dragging through the water. They hate going out right now...
On a better note, my son thats been in Afghanistan gets to come home this Saturday and will be here until the 29th. Thats the longest hes ever got to stay on a leave. Im excited!!
Glad to see everythings going well for you Jenafyr.
Fluter, I saw where Louisville was having alot of flooding downtown. Are you staying dry on your side?


----------



## fluterby429

The flooding is crazy! I literally live two houses and a across the street from the River. It is crazy high. I have standing water in my yard but YAY NO SNOW! 

Had OB appointment today, all is well and I'm actually measuring right on schedule so don't know why it was 2 weeks ahead last time. I have been feeling like baby is breech and the doctor confirmed it today. He said if he doesn't flip by next week that he most likely won't. My last baby was breech and my first was transverse. My kids seem to not want to be in the correct position.


----------



## Keybird79

I have my follow up us tomorrow. Hoping to see a heartbeat.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Key!


----------



## Keybird79

https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/keybird1979/FCD6CEA1-E766-417B-95B5-0299B5AC0FAF.jpg
Baby has a heartbeat of 129 and growing right on track.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good news!


----------



## Keybird79

Thank you


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!!!

I am so so sick. I'm scared I have the flu. If I still feel this bad tomorrow I will go to the ER to get tested. I've had a ton of contractions. They don't stay regular but they aren't going away either. It's making me nervous. I don't want him to be born this early and surely not while I'm sick


----------



## Keybird79

I hope you start feeling better. I'm just getting over a nasty cold. Something is going around. Keep that baby baking.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter yes don't wait...better be safe than sorry. Hope you feel better soon.

Key...my baby's heartbeat was 129 at my 6wk 5day ultrasound also :)


----------



## Keybird79

That's neat Jen. How are you feeling. Any M/S. I'm not that bad and I thought it would be because im on progesterone. I think it's a boy because my boys I got a break from ms.


----------



## fluterby429

I still feel bad but I think it's just a very nasty cold. The contractions got serious last night and into the morning hours. I thought for sure at 1:30am we were headed to L&D. I was so scared. I know he would be ok with just an extended stay at the hospital but with me being sick I wouldn't be able to hold and love him to encourage him. I don't want that for either of us. I just kept drinking water and resting as mush as I could. The contractions finally became less intense and frequent around 10am. I've been in pj's all day and just being lazy.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Take care of yourself fluter


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Keep that little boy cooking for as long as you can, fluter!

The witch dropped by for a visit yesterday...not exactly the birthday gift I was hoping for. I'm debating on whether or not I even want another baby now. I don't feel the urge and desire, like I did before my reversal, or with my other kids. At the same time, I can explain away why I never felt like that...I miscarried twice after my first, before I got my son. Then my ex-husband had a vasectomy behind my back, so it all felt final. Then I had my third, and was forced into tying my tubes.

On one hand, I have two boys and two girls. Each kid has a sister and a brother, and I feel complete like that. But then I get to thinking about how my older three will be going off with their father every other weekend and Asher will be the only one left behind. He's going to feel lonely and left out, and ask questions, which gets me thinking about having number 5, to give him a companion when his other siblings are gone. And if I did that, I want them close together. At the same time, if I had number 5, I'd have to go for number 6 to even out the numbers, and even then, I'm worried I wouldn't end up with even numbers of genders anymore.

I know, it's all so silly. We'll see what happens.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Getting ready to hit the beach for our mommy & me get away!!! So excited to be able to go on this trip! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you had a great birthday Brandi

Enjoy your trip cupcake!

I'm still very sick. I've tried to ignore it and do some light house work but I could barely manage to sweep the floors today. I've thrown up and barely ate. I haven't ran a fever this entire time so I thought it wasn't the flu but maybe it is. My BFF and her kids came down with the flu on Monday right after they had been at my baby shower and my house. I've had a lot of contractions. I get BH contractions every evening but these are coming a lot during the day and all night. I'm sure I'm not properly hydrated and that could be the cause. I really want to feel better tomorrow


----------



## Jenafyr4

Last appointment with my RE went great. Measuring 8w3d and HB176. Dr says less that 5% chance of miscarriage at this point. I will post sono pics tomorrow


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo! Awesome news Jen! 

I'm still freaking sick!!! I've lost 7lbs in the last 4 days. Here's to hoping tomorrow is better


----------



## Jenafyr4

Here is my little nugget :)
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









sono1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Keybird79

So sweet Jen. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NCuxvKsFRLQ
I found my babies heartbeat already. The kids were so excited to hear it.


----------



## fluterby429

Sweet little nugget you have there Jen

Key - what a precious sound. I loved my doppler at the beginning of my pregnancy. 

I'm feeling better but still have no energy and just want to sleep. Only have a mild headache. I'm hoping in the next couple of days to be over this completely. I feel like such a bum.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank You Fluter... praying you feel better :)


----------



## stmom26

Just wanted to check in on ya'll... Gosh I can't believe its almost time for your little one Flutter.... And I'm so happy to see some more ladies have their BFP yay...
Well not a lot going on here I have lost 30 pounds since the first of the year, I still have a lot of weight to lose and hopefully I will. Last week I was putting on my shoes and had my hands on the couch and I put to much presser on my wrist and it popped loudly I sprained it and now have to go to an orthopedic dr to see how much damage I've done. 
AF is supposed to be here Friday but maybe this is our month


----------



## fluterby429

Good to see you StMom!!! And wow on the weight loss. That's amazing. Sorry about your wrist. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Hey Stmom... glad you popped in :) Hope you get your wrist fixed up and congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, I posted sometime ago on this thread, around the time I had my reversal, that was last August, am currently on my 8th cycle of ttc and unfortunately still no bfp. Reading everyone's stories it does kind of make me wish I'd gone straight for ivf. Anyway I went to see my gp today who is going to refer me to the gynaecologists in the hope that I will get an hsg or hycosy to check my tubes are open. I know you all seem to be in the US and I'm UK, but I do follow this thread, I'm a bit of a lurker&#128521;, but I love to hear how you're all getting along. Xx


----------



## Mommabrown

Stmom congrats on the weight loss!!! I'm a year in and have lost 60lbs! Hard work but so worth it! 

Mum this thread was started by Crystal who is from the UK and another girl Jojo that has 3 TR babie is also from UK. Hang in there hun I didn't get my keeper till 14 months. Get in and get your HSG and talk with your RE and see what it all looks like in there! 

Fluter I've been checking in to see if you've had that handsome boy yet!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie if you're reading I'm thinking of you! 


Fluter you're doing great you're on the home stretch.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies! I'm still trying to get over this flu bug. The last two days have been better but I tire easily and get short of breath. I'm hoping by the weekend it will have passed. 33 days or less and baby boy will be here. We are all set and ready for him! 

Mumof5 - glad you stopped in! Don't get discouraged yet. It can take a couple that hasn't had a reversal up to a year to get a bfp. Get your hsg and figure out a plan from there. I only did IVF after having my reversal for 4 1/2 years and going through every type of fertility treatment known to man. Brandy also had a long TR journey before doing IVF. Hang in there!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello STmom! Great job on the weight loss! Hope all is well!

I didn't get a bfp until 13 months after tr with iui. Planning on 3 more iuis starting in Jan., then onto ivf if no luck... Hang in there!

Enjoyed our vacay immensely! Last night here, then home to my dh! I've missed him ALOT, & will be ovulating in a day or so...regardless I will be getting some good quality bd in!


----------



## Keybird79

I went on a field trip with my youngest today. We went to a dairy!!! Wrong place to go when your sense of smell is like a super power. I had my hand over my nose and mouth the entire time. But we had a fun time.


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you enjoyed your vacation. I can't wait to go on one! 

I finally feel better. I'm still coughing and have drainage but I can live with it. Today was a great day. We finalized the adoption of my daughter. It's been a long time coming and I can breath a sigh of relief now that it's over


----------



## fluterby429

35+1 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ~Brandy~

You're looking amazing fluter! 


Here are my twins 1 year pics... I cant believe they are 1 its so amazing! Everyday is an adventure with them.
 



Attached Files:







twins2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









twins1.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenafyr4

Beautiful bump. Not long now :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter you & your bump are beautiful!!!
Brandy I can't believe they are already 1!!! Such pretty babies!!!
Hi everyone else....Nada going on here!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy I can not believe they are a year old!!! They are too stinkin cute! 

Thanks ladies! I'm ready. Im getting tired. I wish he wasn't breech because it's making life difficult...blah blah blah it's almost over lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Where did that go, Brandy?! Wow! They're so gorgeous!


----------



## Keybird79

My us got changed to tomorrow instead of Friday. I'm excited to see the baby again.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats on making it to the Omg I'm done stage... Hope tumes flies for you. 

Brandy-thanks today. Btw asher is getting so big and cute

Key-good luck to you! 

Cupcake - thinking of you!


----------



## fluterby429

April 20th at 7:30 am will be my c-section. We have to be there at 5am. He was going to let me go the 16th or 17th but he's out of town as of the 15th. So here is to hoping that if he comes before then it's on a day my husband is home


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Getting so close, fluter!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I dont think he will wait that long, not even till the 16th...praying everything goes well.


----------



## fluterby429

We are going to the Indy Zoo on Tuesday (I'm supposed to go to the doc that day but I'm going to switch it until later in the week) so I'm hoping the walking and the check at the doctor gets some things going. I've even contemplated sex haha My poor husband. It's been about 3 weeks. I'm just too fat and uncomfortable. My muscles in my groin area and under my belly feel like I've done some sort of workout, idk what that's all about. 

How's everyone else now that I've comolained enough!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Love hearing your complaints lol. No better reason than what you are experiencing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I'm in the tww as of two hours ago...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow going for 5 huh? Good luck!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

6, I think. lol

I know, I'm crazy. 

With my older three kids going off to their dad's 3-4 weekends in a row, Asher's gonna start being lonely as he gets older, so I figured I'd add a playmate in for him, and well, I can't have an uneven number, so I'll be going for 6, lol.

Testing April 8.


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! LOL I don't know what to say! I can't imagine being a single mom of 4 let alone 6, but whatever your heart desires & your nerves can handle! lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've always wanted a big family and never really had a set number.

I had an odd cycle this round so I'm not expecting anything to take, but I supposed we will see.


----------



## fluterby429

Yay I made it to 9 month! I will be getting checked tomorrow before we head out to the zoo on Wed (change of plans to make sure I'm not at risk).


----------



## LLawson

Hi ladies! Ive been spending time with my son that was in so I havent been on here. He left yesterday. Hes back in Texas. It was a fun couple of weeks and Im a Happy Mom after getting to see his face after so long.
Nothing exciting going on here. Im on cycle day 13. Im hoping for a miracle cause I dont think it will happen otherwise. We are going to continue trying until about Sept. that will give us a few months after my youngest leaves for college. I still have my gyno visit on April 14 to see what she thinks. If I ovulate during a time we can do the IUIs we will but Ive decided not to pressure myself. Ive been very laid back with it all for several weeks now so Ill see if that gets me anywhere.
Fluter, cute belly and Im so glad you are feeling better.
Brandy those baby girls are adorable.
How are you Cupcake?
Brandi, I really want another baby but I couldnt imagine 5-6. If I have another it will be my 4th and no siblings close. My youngest just turned 18 my middle son is 22 and my oldest is 25. Even spaced that far apart its made me question why I would ever want another especially here lately. Dealing with the one that was in Afghanistan, now hes getting married in June and my youngest graduating 3 days before the wedding its about pushed me over the edge. I forgot how hard it is to keep my house clean with a bunch of young adults hanging out and not cleaning up after themselves. I love having a full house but I just wish they would clean up after themselves! LOL I keep asking myself, do I really want more. After these last few weeks and the few months ahead, I believe whether we conceive or not, I will be at peace. Maybe Gods trying to tell me something with all this chaos. As for now Ill keep trying. I wish you the best of luck and you are one tough cookie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! I'm young enough to be your child (almost) lol.

I'm glad you got to spend some time with your son. It's not easy being away from your kids.

Am I little crazy, nuts? Yeah, I suppose so, but I've always wanted a big family, and God willing, I'll have 5 or 6. It's chaos, I agree, but I love it!

Ovulation pain started around 3pm today, so 27 hours after insemination. Guess we'll see what the outcome is in a few days.


----------



## fluterby429

LL glad you got to spend time with your baby! 

My back on the left lower side started hurting when I walked last night. It has gotten worse today. I have a chiropractor appointment in the morning. I'm hoping for some relief but I fear baby is causing it and the only way I'm going to get releif is to deliver. I bought a support band tonight that I'm going to try out. I feel like the zoo may be out of the question at this point. Luckily my kids are older and they won't be terribly disappointed. I will find something else for us to do. My cousin that I'm supposed to go with, she will be disappointed though


----------



## cupcakestoy

Feel better soon Flutter!
Brandi- Have you gone back to work? Is ex-dh behaving?
LL-SO glad you got quality time with your son! I can't imagine a wedding & grad 3 days apart! Crazy busy & stressful I'd say! Glad your getting to see your Dr. Maybe she can give you some good advice sweetie. I hear ya on the questioning about wanting more! My baby turns 14 Thursday, and some days I know I'm crazy for wanting to start over! Ideally I want 2 more, but at this point, if we have 1 at all, I think we are done! 
Anybody heard from Galvan????
Afm-just trudging along with weight loss goal.....21 pounds gone, around 50 left to go :/. I have started going to the gym, man I'm old & outta shape! Lmbo Still saving, but think dh is about to need a new truck, but luckily his is still worth about $20k so will only finance $10-15k, so not too bad of a payment I guess.....off to sweat! Have a great day!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not back to work yet. Mat leave is up in June and I'm still debating on whether I want to or not. It was not the best place to work at and I was glad when I got out of there, lol.

As for my ex, nope, he's not behaving. But I'm not worried, cuz we're in court again and his little games are just burying himself. I'll happily stand back and watch.


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, I started pretty young too. I had my first child 4 days after my 19th bday. Everyone thinks she my sister cause she looks identical to me. LOL. My sister looks alot like me too but shes 30. We had an old lady at a Halloween Church event one year ask if we were triplets! LOL I said no not quite but you are a sweetheart for asking that.
Fluter I hate it you are having back pain. Thats the worst but you are so close now. Just hang in there!
Cupcake, Awesome weight loss. I havent lost anymore but Ive been too busy to try. Now that my son is back in Texas, I will have a few months to try before all this chaos starts. Im just glad the graduation didnt end up on the same day as the wedding. Im going to have to postpone my sons grad party until the following week and then he leaves in the beginning of July for college in Florida.
I got a positive LH after posting on here last night so Im off to get an IUI at 3:30. Wish me luck! Im not holding my breath though! This will be #6.
My ovulation pain has been horrible since my TR is that normal? The gyno says its a good thing if you can feel it. I know you ovulate when your tubes are tied but I dont remember any pain and cant remember what it was like before the tubal? Is it just because the egg is actually moving through the tube and its not when they are tied?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've felt my ovulation since after having my first child. It is the ovary releasing the egg. Some women will even have some bleeding accompany the pain. I felt it before they were tied, while they were tied, and after my tubes were untied.


----------



## fluterby429

Umm well I guess I will not be getting checked for dialation because I'm having a c-section. I'm measuring 38 weeks. He said baby is big and still breech. He doesn't see him turning at all. So here's to hoping my trip tomorrow is uneventful


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- To be honest, I didn't really EVER feel O, until after my TR....of course back in the day I wasn't obsessed with every twinge either, so it may have been there but I wasn't paying attention! lol:blush: Thanks! Me & a buddy have started hitting the gym this week & I have stuff hurting I didn't know I had! OMG! I REALLY need to mow today, but I'm sitting still for a while, as that is the only time it doesn't hurt! lol

Brandi-Glad you have the upper hand on your ex! lol I am amazed by your Mat. Leave tho! Wow! Must be awesome to get all that time off with pay!

Flutter-Have a good trip! Enjoy your last few days with your LO inside!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We get a year here. I went off around 16 weeks, but didn't start getting paid until 32 weeks. My mat benefits are up at the end of May. My last cheque will be June 2.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow Cupcake congrats 21lbs is a nice amount of weight loss! 
As for GalvanBaby she is on my fb and I haven't seen any updates from her on a baby front anyway.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have talked to Galvan. She is good but no baby updates. 
Cupcake congrats on the weight loss.
Brandi that is great maternity coverage. I will get short term disability on top of the fmla from work but will only take 6 weeks off. I have the option to bring baby to work on an as needed basis and I will have my work laptop to work from home.
Llawson glad you got quality time with your baby :)
Afm...10w4d nothing much going on. Took a few days off to enjoy spring break with my kiddos. Did finally spread the word of the pregnancy which makes me nervous but trying to relax and not stress. 
Angie if you read this I hope you are well and I miss talking with you here.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

We really are lucky here. We get 55% of our income (at least). Some companies will pay up to 100% for a period of time, but you're guaranteed 55% for 52 weeks as long as the company you work for has more than 100 employees. I'm sad that mine is up soon, but I'm not ready to leave Asher yet. I left Anberlin at 8 weeks and missed everything.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I don't think I will work after we have a LO. If I do it will only be like days a week, so I'm excited to get this show on the road, as I want to retire already lol
Tell Galvan I said hi!
That's an awesome ml package!
Think I over did it, as I was sore already after my work out, then I pushmowed our yard! Felt better while doing it, but now I'm getting sore & stiff lol I will persevere tho!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake that's awesome on the weight loss. I'm so over gaining weight. I will have to seriously get back to eating right when this baby gets out! I'm fat again just in time for summer. Those shorts I wore last year were short lived haha 

Galvan has been super busy but she is good. 

Brandi that's awesome that you get so much time off. I remember having to go back after 8 weeks with my first and it about killed me. I quit my job with the second one and stayed home with him until he was about 6mo. This time I'm home except for school that Ill start back in Aug.


----------



## LLawson

Brandi that is an awesome ml. I had to go back after 6 weeks of having all of mine. I dont work now so I would love a LO to keep me occupied. Im absolutely terrified of how Im going to manage when my youngest goes off to college. I get so excited when hes out of school and home with me now. Hes on Spring break this weekend Im loving it!
Im what they call "semi retired" from Toyota. I still get all my benefits including insurance on the family along with long term disability through them. I was injured there in 2002. Long story short- W/C denied sending me to the doc that the Toyota physician wanted to send me to cause I was so messed up.the doc they sent me to, did the wrong surgery. Ive had 10 surgeries and procedures and counting. Im doing really good the last few years with the synvisc one injections but they wont let me come back to work with the restrictions the doc put on me for a work related day. I have a very good doc now but hes in Ohio so its quite a drive. Just had an injection last week. I would much rather be working. Ive worked since I was 13 and was working 50-60 hour weeks and had been for about 10 yrs. before this happened so its a shock and very depressing. Im much better the last couple of years but Ive struggled with the change.
I got my IUI today. Im not sure if I will go back for any more. They are doing road construction there and what would normally take 45-60 minutes took 2 hours coming and going. It was miserable. Theyve been working on it awhile but its usually not as long as it was today but they said it will be this way until 2016. I get road rage in all that kind of stuff so I dont know if its worth the trip if I cant be relaxed and stress free, its probably not ever going to take......so lets hope this time worked. LOL
Sorry for the rant, its been a stressful day.
Cupcake, I Love Biofreeze and use it on all my sore spots, even my feet when I need it. Hows your foot?
Fluter, you will have a baby in no time!


----------



## cupcakestoy

My foot is doing ok, as long as I don't over do it on power walks lol I've learned the treadmill is for sure a n0-no! So I guess its as good as it gets for now :/ not 100%, but not hurting at the moment....I'm not sure its legal to own that much biofreeze! I would love to have a bathtub full to lie in this morning! Ha! Off to the gym.....Mainly for the hydromassage!


----------



## LLawson

LOL cupcake I know exactly what you mean. Im glad your foot is doing well right now. I was told by my physical therapist to never step on another treadmill with my knee and leg problems. She said when you do the same movement over and over it wears out your weak parts in no time. She suggested a school track because it has softer pavement which I havent got to do yet but she said anything thats not the same movement over and over is fine.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter can I ask how much you've gained? I'm pretty sure it will come right back off though. In my experience anyway as soon as I was back to eating right and busy with the little one it just started falling off. I hope the same for you. Breastfeeding will help alot... Who doesn't want to burn 500 extra calories a day if they are able to.


----------



## fluterby429

LL that sounds like a lot of issues with surgeries. That sucks! I do love bio freeze too. I've used quite a bit recently. I hope your IUI works!!! That construction is because of two bridges being built. It all won't be completed until 2018 and it's a giant pain in the butt!!!

Brandy I've gained around 28-30lbs. I'm not real happy about that. It is totally my fault though. I crave the worst things and as many times as I tell myself I'm not going to give in I do. I'm hoping Im able to get back in the right frame of mind after he's here. I do plan on breast feeding and I'm hoping the warm weather helps in letting be able to get out and walk in the evenings. 

I managed to drive two hours to Indy Zoo. Walk around it for about 5 hours and drive home. I am surprised that I have no swelling. However, my groin area, pelvic floor and lower back are in some serious pain. I've been dealing with this for over a week but boy oh boy it's bad tonight. TMI but I sneezed last night and thought I peed on myself but turns out it was what appeared to be some of my mucus plug. YUCK!!!


----------



## LLawson

Oh goodness Fluter, the baby might decide to come before your scheduled C section.
Im not having good feelings about this IuI. If you remember, The doctor or nurses always have a hard time getting my IUI done. Almost like they have to break through to get it in then Im in alot of pain and bloating the next several days. This time it went right in with no problems. I was a little sore that night but woke up feeling like I had never had anything done and did yard work all day yesterday with no issues still? Ive always had the bloating and pain for a few days but not this time. My temp hasnt went up yet either?
Im very tempted to try the home insemination with the soft cups next time. Has anyone done that or heard of anyone it worked for? Ive read nothing but good things about it. I didnt even know what a softcup was until I started reading up on it cause I remember someone talking about it on here a long time ago and I wasnt sure what they we talking about. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

I like the soft cup. I used it with Preseed many times. I didn't have any luck but I know many women that swear by it. I also know a lady that insiminated at home with a kit and each time she got pregnant. It was 7 times total. She kept having m/c until the last one but she found out about an issue she had and needed to be on meds for it and in the end had a beautiful baby girl. 

I would like the baby to vacate soon. I have a fear that I'm going to go into labor while my doctor is on vacation the 15-19. That is not cool with me! I want him. I don't know any of the other doctors and we have a plan in place. He promised not to strap down my right arm so I can have the baby on my chest immediately. I will freak out if this doesn't happen.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't done home insemination with soft cups before, but I have done home insemination with a syringe three times and been successful on the first try twice now. Waiting to see if the third one takes.

Having a lot of the same symptoms as I did with Asher, but the diarrhea last night and the one time vomiting this morning has me leaning towards having a stomach bug and not pregnancy. 3dpo is just too early to have the vomiting and with Asher, the nausea didn't start until 4-5dpo.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good Luck Brandi!

Flutter-That's not bad at all for a gain! I'm sure most of it will fall off!

LL-I hope different is good & you get a bfp this cycle!

Ladies I have started a LTTTC journal, if anyone is interested in Stalking!
I think I did it right. lol link at the bottom of my siggy!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I succumbed to exhaustion today and had about a 4 hour nap. I had a dream that someone knocked on my door with an FRER and told me to pee on it, so I did, and it came up positive, lol. Guess we'll see in a few days.

The diarrhea continued today, but seems to have stopped around 10am. Now I'm just bloated and gassy as hell and slightly nauseous. This TWW has me seriously confuzzled.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I'm with you on confused symptoms. I've had strong period type of cramps the last two days, I've had to poop multiple times a day since Tues sorry if TMI and this is odd for me because I normally have to take the highest dose of laxative to go once a week if I'm lucky plus I'm having boughts of pressure in my butt. I keep thinking labor is coming BUT no it's just a teaser


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those last few weeks playing "Is it labour or not?" isn't fun, lol. But if your body is doing the clearout, it is definitely prepping for an eviction...just a matter of when.

So today, Asher was playing on the living room floor. I gave him some rice puffs finger food, and while he was eating them, he farted. The kid didn't miss a beat before he blew raspberries as if to imitate the fart, and then he laughed at himself. Not even a year old and already a typical boy who finds fart funny.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter I'd say things are going to happen soon. I'd love it if my body cleaned out before labor. I'm always so scared of pooping during labor. ..

Brandi.. Asher is a cutie. I can see him doing that. Hope your tww doesn't drive you to insane.

Llawson. . Praying for a bfp for you :)

Afm...going to have a private scan tomorrow to check on my lil nugget. I'm nervous of course but pray all is good. I'm blessed I found this place. $30 to do a heartbeat/wellness check....In 2002 when I had my miscarriage ir was at 11w3d but the baby had passed 2 weeks prior. I try not to dwell but it's hard. ..hope everyone has a great easter. ...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Could be a sign that your body is evacuating, getting ready for the big event! How exciting! I'm thinking you won't wait til your scheduled section!

Brandi-LOL at Asher learning to be a typical man at such a young age! 

AFM-I'm confused also :wacko: AF showed on Weds, which was 2 days early, making me have 24 day cycle, which was weird? But I chalked it up to using Soy isoflavones, even though I have took them before & it never shortened my cycle....Had a heavy flow yesterday, now today af is gone! Grand total of a 2 day period :shrug: Thought for a millisecond it could have been IB, but seriously doubt it....Nothing else gong on symptom wise, so I guess its just a wonky cycle....LOL that's all the excitement going on around here :/

Oh, I am planning to take the Soy each cycle just so I can feel like I'm doing something to maybe O from my right side since that is my open for sure side. Figure it can't hurt lol I'm pitiful, I know lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck Jen!!! Praying your bean is nice and snug with a good, strong heartbeat!

Hope you get the weird cycle figured out, cupcakes. From what I've seen in the TWW forums, lots of women had weird cycles lately, much different from their regular ones and no one can explain it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-Hope all is well! 
Maybe all the weird cycles are related to the Moon or something?


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake SI did that to me once. It was really weird because it normally had me O same or a day later. 

I don't fear pooping during labor because it'll be a c-section. I know with my first I kept feeling like I was going to with each push. I kept saying I feel like I'm going to poop and I don't want too. My doctor said that's good that means your pushing right. I said I don't care I don't want to poop lol. I was up all night with contractions but they never stay regular. I got up 7 times in 6 hours to pee. It makes me so tired. I just keep telling myself you asked for this and this maybe the last time you ever experience it so suck it up!


----------



## Jenafyr4

All is well with lil nugget. .. strong 158bpm and very active :) I will post a pic when I can..


----------



## fluterby429

Yay! Glad baby is doing good


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Great news!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Spotting today :/ moving on.... LoL had a nice day out with dh for our 8th anniversary. Watched Furious 7 followed by Chinese food & a little shopping....Baking pastries for breakfast at church for Easter. My daughter keeps getting mysterious calls from a boy today, which has been somewhat entertaining!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mysterious calls as in she's hiding them from you, or mysterious as in prank? lol

I'm so over this TWW. 

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, hard and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony.

But the most odd is the fact that when I am laying down, I feel like I'm having braxton hicks contractions, or like I'm having very early flutters kinda like when you first feel a baby moving. 

This whole thing has me so confused. In 6 pregnancies, I've never had this before.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mysterious as she's embarrassed that a boy is calling lol


----------



## LLawson

Strange everyones cycles are messed up. I never thought anything about it but I barely had a period this last time. Ive done that a time or two in the past so really didnt think anything about it.
Jenafyr, great news! Glad the baby is doing well.
Brandi I have those flutters all the time in my tww. I just figured it was my ovaries doing some twitching but it does feel just like the first time you feel a baby move.
Cupcake thats funny about your daughter. How old is she?


----------



## cupcakestoy

She turned 16 in February :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The hunger is really getting to me tonight. I ate two plates of ham, homemade scalloped potatoes, two buns with butter, pickles, 7 deviled eggs, and two slices of cheesecake tonight for supper. Two hours later, I'm STARVING and consuming a bag of Doritos. Nausea let up most of today, until the caesar salad was brought out at supper. I LOVE caesar salad, but I've had a serious aversion to it over the last few days. Still exhausted as hell and literally SNAPPED on my mother today over Asher's high chair. Apparently she only spent $30 on each of our high chairs...I guess she expects prices of high chairs to be the same as it was 22-29 years ago? I just absolutely lost it on her.

Of course, I apologized after and blamed it on being tired.

Been peeing a lot today and the cramping has kicked it up a notch. I felt O type pains for about half an hour earlier today, followed by an hour of on and off cramping. Still had some cramps through the day where I was convinced AF was seconds away, but no physical sign of her and my cervix was high, hard and closed. Now it seems medium, hard and closed, so who knows? CM also increased and seems like lotiony, but stringy. But a BFN today.


----------



## fluterby429

Been in L&D for about 3 hours now. They tried giving me fluids but I was well hydrated already so still contracting. I've already signed all my forms. They are trying to wait for my doctor to come on at 7am which is about 2hrs and 45 min from now to make a decision. The nurse is sure he will be born today


----------



## cupcakestoy

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!


Prayers for a safe delivery for you & God's Blessings for your family!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG!!!! YAY! I can't wait to see him, fluter!!! Good luck and sending lots of prayers for a safe and uncomplicated delivery!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

He will be here just after noon today. So about 3 more hours


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY!!!!!! So excited for you!!! Good luck!

AFM - What I thought was a :bfn: now has a faint line. Definitely could be an evap, but none of the other tests have evaps, not even my 1dpo one. Hopefully tomorrow morning's test is a little darker so that I don't have to wonder and analyze, and eventually, I can use my FRER. That isn't being used until 10dpo at least.


----------



## Jenafyr4

OMG Fluter... I'm so excited for you... Lets have a baby :)


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, Im so excited for you! Cant wait to see him! I pray everything goes smoothly for you.
Cupcake, I remember those yrs with my daughter. I must says raising a girl is a million times tougher than raising boys. At least for me it was. LOL


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter scant wait to see him! I'm hoping all goes well during c-section and you get some quick fast kanga time in after he's here!


----------



## Navygrrl

Stalking for baby news, Fluter!!!! Lots of prayers for you and the family.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I had a wonderful birth experience. Better than I could've imagined. Here are a couple of pics. I'll write more about it all later
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fluterby429

Lyndon Shayne Brown 
Born 4/06/15 @ 12:23pm
Weight: 6lbs 4oz
Length: 19 in 

He is tiny!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwwwww he is just precious!!! Congratulations to you and your family!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Omg congrats. ..He is so handsome. I'm balling right now. Congratulations lucky girl :)


----------



## Navygrrl

He is beautiful, and so are you! Congratulations! Now go rest up and give that baby lots of love from all his BnB aunties!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptom Update

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy

7dpo - Many symptoms have disappeared..HUH? Today, I had cramping in the morning and NOTHING since. Was only nauseous after I ate supper but fine the whole day. VERY hungry, haven't stopped eating all day, moody, increased sense of smell, major craving for hard boiled eggs, was energized all day, but exhausted early and can barely hold my eyes open now (This is about 3 hours early for me), bloating and gas starting in the evening, cervix position is low, firm and closed, cm is sticky, mostly dry, but some stringy. May have had a very faint second line today. Finally, peeing a lot today, but probably because I'm extremely thirsty and been drinking lots of water all day.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter He is precious! Congrats momma! Enjoy this moment! God knows you earned it!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

My sweet baby love that kept me up all night. This momma is running on about 2 hours sleep in the last 48 hours
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So precious!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Fluter he is absolutely gorgeous! Welcome to the world baby Lyndon!!! 



Afm my sweet Emmaleigh turns 2 today! Where is time going!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww he is so adorable :)


----------



## Keybird79

So so sweet. Beautiful baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I might have gotten my BFaintP today.

Anyone else see it?
 



Attached Files:







11130542_462030970619621_409126322_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6









142824697358505 (1).jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5









142824697358505.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wahoo! That's so awesome Fluter!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi not sure why but on my phone I can never make the picture bigger so I'm not sure.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've had a few people say they can't see it on their phone (me included) but can see it on the computer


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma-Such a pretty girl!

Flutter-What a sweet face!

Brandi-I don't see anything just yet.....


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, Congrats, you are both ADORABLE! Im so glad you had a good birth experience and everything went well. Hes a cutie!
Momma, sweet little girl!
Brandi, I cant see anything but not sure what Im looking for. Ive had almost all those same symptoms as you but Im not holding my breath anymore cause I feel all those quite often in my tww.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've marked where I see the lines, but my FRER after a 4 hour hold tonight was stark white negative anyway.

Still not worried. Asher didn't show positive til 10dpo and his levels were 16.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6









test2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandi- Looks like I might see something from my computer but I will wait for updates :)


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you ladies. We are waiting to leave the hospital but my little tiny peanut has to go see his doctor tomorrow because he is dropping weight. He's down to 5lbs 11oz. I may have to supplement with formula until my milk comes all the way in


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How is his latch and suck? Does his upper lip seem tight or does he have a heart shaped tongue or a "dent" in his tongue? He might have a lip or tongue tie. Any clicking or gas? Sore nipples or painful latch? Does he swallow air or his shallow?

Tongue and lip tie are one of the top causes of weight loss. Hope you get it all figured out for him.

AFM- Woke up to blood this morning, but it's not getting heavier. Had another faint positive on a dollar store test regardless. It's heavy enough to need a liner but not fill a pad, so I'm thinking either the witch came early this month, or it's implantation bleeding.

If it's not heavier by morning, I'm gonna use an FRER.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter one of my little ones dropped from 5lbs 3oz down to 4lbs 9oz in the first few days but quickly bounced back when I supplemented. Do what you're comfortable with. I forgot the name of it but I used the little tube that you attach to the nipple so when they are latched they are getting formula and breast milk. This also gives you nipple stimulation.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, being tongue tied is a common problem with that but some just have a hard time getting to latch regardless. Im tongue tied and my first grandson is tongue tied. My daughter tried breastfeeding him for days and he lost alot of weight but she was determined. I got to looking at him and I said OMG hes tongue tied. Why didnt a doctor or nurse catch this but they didnt until I mentioned it so she was unable to breast feed him. The second one was not tongue tied and she did breast feed him and hes an eater!! That kid will eat anything! LOL


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Asher was tongue tied, and I had him clipped at 5 weeks old, and everything got so much better. I am also tongue tied, but my only issues (not treated) are that my mouth gets tired eating, and I stutter.

So the witch turned full blown WITCH today. I have a theory about what happened.

I think I had a batch of defective WONDFO's. I remember feeling pain and spotting blood around the time that I normally ovulate, but my WONDFO's didn't go positive until a few days later (March 29). I think I inseminated too late.

So based on normal ovulation, I'm set to ovulate now on April 21, but based on WONDFO's, closer to April 27/28.

Matt and I are going to do two inseminations this month, one at CD13 and one at CD17, and hope to catch that egg. If it doesn't happen, then I'm going to put it off until Asher is a year old before trying again. Might even wait until September when the three older kids are in school.


----------



## LLawson

Brandi, I had mine clipped at the age of 13. I was having a tooth cut out and the surgeon told my mom he could clip it for free while I was out and she let him.....
I had no speech problems before or after the clipping except Spanish. I failed Spanish cause I couldnt roll my Rs. LOL my only problem was eating something like an ice cream cone. I honestly cant tell a difference. It pretty much grew back fast. I was supposed to do these tongue exercises and didnt do them like I was supposed to cause they really hurt. 
Im sorry the witch showed!
AFM, I had a horrible night. This is TMI but I started with some stinky sulfur type burps yesterday evening I went to bed and no sooner than laying down I felt like my stomach was swelling by the second with so much pressure like gas and I literally felt like I was fixing to explode if something didnt happen. I got up went to the bathroom and had a never ending burp. After that, I was in the bathroom with diarrhea about every 5-20 minutes from about midnight until 10 this morning while having those stinky burps one right after another. I was miserable! I was trying not to take Immodium but I couldnt go any longer. I took one and it got a little better then took another cause I was going to be stuck in a car for a few hours. No BM since... No one else in the house was sick. I did eat a Krispy Kreme donut and they usually give me a good BM but never have I experienced anything like this. I dont know if there was a reaction with my Metformin or what? Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've never been able to roll my R's!! Maybe that's why. I only found out about my tie last week lol.

To be honest, the more I think about it, I think it's a chemical pregnancy. Those lines were faint, but they were definitely there, and this morning's test had a faint line too.

I have two theories...the first is that I had a faulty batch of Wondfo's, that were picking up my surge a few days later than I was actually ovulating, but I don't 100% believe that, because my last three cycles, my LP was 13 days, which is my normal LP on my 26 day cycle. My cycles have been 29 days, so O on CD17 makes sense, which is when I ovulated the last 3 cycles.

But I'm leaning towards a chemical, not just because of the tests, but because on CD17, I had EWCM and pink spotting. I think that was my body trying to ovulate, but I had massive stress and anxiety that week because of court and my ex husband's child abuse accusations that my body didn't ovulate on time, but tried again 3 days later on CD20 when I relaxed. 

The faint positives were positive, but because I ovulated late, my luteal phase was so short this cycle that I couldn't sustain a pregnancy and it resulted in a chemical pregnancy.


That's the theory I'm leaning towards


----------



## LLawson

Brandi did you ever feel any ovulation pains?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes, on March 30, CD20. I had it from 3pm to 11pm.


----------



## fluterby429

I don't think it's tongue tie. He was like a champ latching on. My nipples are very sore but it's because he wants to nurse constantly. I went through all the samples Od formula and found some that is for supplementing during breast feeding. He drank less than a 1/2 oz and went to sleep. I'm going to let him drink a little tonight. I'll still nurse some but this will give my nipples a break. I'm sure my milk will be in soon. My boobs are huge and heavy. I weighed myself tonight. Bad idea!!! 

Brandi sorry about AF 
LL I hope you feel better


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-The "stinky" burps sound like a sign of reflux. My dh had it alot before he got his gall bladder out. The diarrhea was probably the donut! lol

Flutter- My nipples were cracked & bled when I bf my son, to the point of me giving up after a week, only later to find out he wasn't latching on properly :( I plan to try to bf again one day ;)

Brandi-Sorry about af. Your LP shouldn't be shorter if you O'd later though. LP doesn't usually vary much, maybe a day or 2 at most normally. If you O'd later af would have been come later, making your cycle a few days longer in general, any way that's how its been for me.... May have just not took this time, even though you have got lucky in the past on 1st tries...I'm sure you'll be pregnant again soon though. Hang in there!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

fluter, how often is he nursing? Asher nursed literally every hour to hour and a half...two hours if I was lucky. I thought he was just a barracuda baby who loved his milk. It turned out, he had a minor tie and he wasn't transferring milk properly when he was latched on, so he wasn't eating enough. He would feed so often to compensate for what he wasn't taking during a "normal" feed, and I ended up producing enough milk to feed triplets because of it. I have 300oz in my deep freezer. Then someone pointed out to me when he was 2-3 weeks old that he may have a tongue tie, and I had him evaluated by what we call a "preferred provider", a doctor or dentist who is trained in diagnosing tongue and lip ties (not many pediatricians are, as it wasn't taught during the formula feeding age, so the art was lost). It turned out he did have a tie and clipping it did the trick.

As for LP, when I went back and looked at my last three cycles, they've all been 29 days with O occurring on CD17, giving me a 13 day LP. Even for my normal cycle, 26 days with O on CD13, that leaves me with a 13 day LP, so it's almost as if my LP had never changed, just the length of the cycle.

Last cycle was really weird cuz I had EWCM and light pink spotting on CD17, and I never spot during ovulation, but when I did ovulate, CD20, the EWCM was barely there. It was such a wonky cycle, but I had such promising symptoms too.

AF is VERY heavy, heavier than normal for me, so hopefully it's a big clearout paving the way for a new baby


----------



## fluterby429

I will certainly have him looked at today for it. One of my friends had a baby that had it as well. He is eating about every two hours at night but not as much during the day because he seems to sleep more then. However at the hospital they wanted me to feed him every two hours and would come and ask me. I still don't have milk today so we shall see. My new pump should be here today and I'll try to use it.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Dr just called and said my harmony test came back showing baby is at an increased risk of down syndrome :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Don't sweat it jen. If your over 35, most people get an increased risk result, but usually everything is ok


----------



## Jenafyr4

Baby will be loved either way its just scary. Im praying all good


----------



## cupcakestoy

Are they doing more labs or amnio?


----------



## fluterby429

Jen don't stress. I've read that the tests aren't that accurate. They should offer you an amnio. Did you find out what you are having? 

Baby update - he weighs 5lbs 10 1/2 oz. He doesn't have tongue tie. He is shallow latching and that is causing the cracked (and now bleeding) nipples. I've not nursed since this morning but my milk did come in this morning and I'm able to pump. I'm trying to let my nipples heal a little today. I can't seem to get him on a proper latch so a trip to see the lactation consultant (that I did not like) may be in order. I don't want to fail at this. I've never had this issue :( Baby has to go back in a week for weight check


----------



## Jenafyr4

I see a specialist soon. They will call by monday. I really don't want an amino but will as a last resort. My dr said they will do more detailed labs and sono but i really wont know till i see the specialist. Im praying and trying not to stress but im not doing so good


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry Jen...I'm glad baby will be loved either way. I have a child with special needs so if you need to chat if more tests confirm, don't hesitate.

Fluter, shallow latch is still a symptom of lip tie or a high palate. Most pediatricians don't know how to recognize a tongue or lip tie unless it is the classic one, so he may still have one. The lactation consultant, if she's an IBCLC, will be able to recognize it. It might be worth it to have him re-evaluated by the consultant. With Asher's, 3 NICU nurses and the pediatrician said he didn't have one and it turned out that he actually did. He could stick his tongue out, but not lift it up to transfer milk. His tie was a minor anterior but classic posterior tie.

If you can get photos under his tongue and flip his lip up, I know of two doctors that you can email the pics to and ask their opinions. I can also help you find someone in your area who is trained in diagnosing tongue and lip tie.

Sorry if I seem insistant on the TT and LT diagnosis. I would just hate to see you fail because you got the wrong diagnosis and it affects your supply and his weight. My mom's friend's daughter also dropped weight quickly and her pediatrician said it wasn't a tie and she went to a "preferred provider, Dr. Newman, and it turned out that it was. They had it clipped and now she's thriving. She put on two pounds in the first week after having it clipped.


----------



## fluterby429

Jen hang in there. I've seen this multiple times where mom's are told this and not a thing is wrong. Like you said, babe is going to be in a loving home anyway!!

Brandi - thanks for all the info today.


----------



## LLawson

Jen, Im sure its hard to not be worried but if it helps at all, Ive had several friends and family members told that and their babies ended up completely healthy. Praying you get more testing and everything is fine so you dont have to worry.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jen same here I've heard many times they come back at an increased risk and everything is just fine. Hang in there.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Im trying to stay positive. My oldest daughter sent me the sweetest text. Made me feel so much better, no matter the outcome. I dont want any negative thoughts or feelings surrounding the baby. I want this xhild and will love it just the same. I was blessed with this child and thats how i want to remember this. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Jen we had the same thing happen to us. They proceeded to do the nucleal fold scan and look for other abnormalities such as a smaller head ratio to body, cleft lip, and even looked at her brain, and her heart. Emma is 100% ok. Try not to worry-although everyone told me the same thing I still worried and cried up till we seen the specialist and he confirmed she was perfectly healthy. Hugs Hun.


----------



## marlin26

I got a tubal reversal in June 2014 still ttc. I'm 8 dpo feel bloated have direaha I'm sorry TMI, niplles are sore tummy feels gassy but hurts took a test got a BFN AND CREAMY CM.. DONT WANT TO GET MY HOPES UP CUZ IT HAS HAPPENED LIKE THIS FOR THE PAST 4 MONTHS AGO HEN AF GET HERE N I CRY AND I GET IN A HORRIBLE MOOD WHERE I HATE EVERYONE


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Marlin. TTC can be so frustrating. All of us in here know that! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Marlin, it's a rough journey but a Surely rewarding one in the end. Hang in there it will happen! 

Fluter how is Lyndon doing with his feeding now? 

Just a quick stop in to see how all our ladies are doing as well. Hope good fortune and bfps find those still ttc. And that our pregnant mommies are all doing good!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Nothing new here momma. Still hitting the gym, even though my scale seems stuck! Grrr...halfway through week 3. I figure if I keep at it, it will work, but hard to stay on track at times! My clothes are looser tho so something is going on!

Marlin- welcome! I hope your journey is shorter & happier than mine, but I'm sure it will be...I've seen lots of people get their babies after tr, we just aren't that lucky & are working toward ivf.....


----------



## MUMOF5

I have a gynae appt on 22nd, going to request a hycosy or hsg to check my tubes are clear as this is my 8th month of ttc (7 charting, opk's and temping), I know a lot of u ladies have been trying a lot longer. Fingers crossed that they will agree to it. 

Jenafyr I hope you are ok. The harmony is relatively new over here (UK), I've met a few ladies that got very high risk factor for downs from the harmony, but after detailed scans and cvs all of the babies turned out to not have downs. my son has severe learning difficulties and attends a special needs school where a fair number of his peers have downs, they are all great kids. Xx


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you mumof5. We are preparing for whatever the lord decided to bless our family with :) my specialist appt is scheduled for Monday and I hope to have a little more info then.


----------



## fluterby429

Mumof5 glad to see you drop in. Hope your HSG shows wide open tubes!

Lyndon is feeding much better now. I don't have to use the nipple sheild any longer. He has a clogged tear duct I think. I'm calling the doctor in the morning to see if they can move up is appointment (he has a weight check on Friday) I'm anxious to see how much he's gained this week. 

Cupcake dieting sucks. I need get back on track eating better but it's hard for me right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg he is so damn cute!


----------



## LLawson

Hes a cutie Fluter!
AF hit yesterday. Luckily I got my Gyno appt in Tuesday before that happened. She did a bunch of Labs to make sure the RE was not missing something along with some extra tests on the PAP. I think strep and something else. She didnt agree with the Clomid if I was already ovulating on my own. she did say it would give me more good quality eggs though?? Ive never heard that. My online option with her is IVF which I cant afford or they could do the monitored IUIs but that starts at 600 a cycle and goes up with which meds they use. After having 6 already Im kinda scared to spend that when I really dont have it to spend. So Im so confused as to what to do. I guess Ill wait for the labs and see what happens from there. Shes still telling me my cervix is fine and open and hes telling me its not......makes my head hurt thinking about it all.


----------



## fluterby429

LL - fertility treatments are so dark expensive! I will agree with her about the clomid only because I honestly think it's almost irresponsible of him to keep you on it so long. It really creates risks. I hope you're able to sort through and make a decision. I feel for you. I really do. 

I have to post his smiley pic from this morning. I'll try not to over load you with pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

It's upside down :/


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww what a cutie fluter and you could never overload us with pics of your miracle :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love being overloaded with baby pics! They were inspiring to me when I was ttc... Now they are just damn cute


----------



## LLawson

Aww so sweet!


----------



## cupcakestoy

MUMOF5 said:


> I have a gynae appt on 22nd, going to request a hycosy or hsg to check my tubes are clear as this is my 8th month of ttc (7 charting, opk's and temping), I know a lot of u ladies have been trying a lot longer. Fingers crossed that they will agree to it.
> 
> Hope your GYN is agreeable to do your HSG. It gave me peace of mind to at least know what we were working with!
> 
> 
> 
> Jenafyr4 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you mumof5. We are preparing for whatever the lord decided to bless our family with :) my specialist appt is scheduled for Monday and I hope to have a little more info then.
> 
> Good luck at your appt. I'm sure its hard not to worry! Did you find out the sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Mumof5 glad to see you drop in. Hope your HSG shows wide open tubes!
> 
> Lyndon is feeding much better now. I don't have to use the nipple sheild any longer. He has a clogged tear duct I think. I'm calling the doctor in the morning to see if they can move up is appointment (he has a weight check on Friday) I'm anxious to see how much he's gained this week.
> 
> Cupcake dieting sucks. I need get back on track eating better but it's hard for me right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad he's eating better! Dieting DOES suck, but I'm hanging in there! Now I'm PO'd so it makes me work out harder! lol
> 
> 
> 
> LLawson said:
> 
> 
> Hes a cutie Fluter!
> AF hit yesterday. Luckily I got my Gyno appt in Tuesday before that happened. She did a bunch of Labs to make sure the RE was not missing something along with some extra tests on the PAP. I think strep and something else. She didnt agree with the Clomid if I was already ovulating on my own. she did say it would give me more good quality eggs though?? Ive never heard that. My online option with her is IVF which I cant afford or they could do the monitored IUIs but that starts at 600 a cycle and goes up with which meds they use. After having 6 already Im kinda scared to spend that when I really dont have it to spend. So Im so confused as to what to do. I guess Ill wait for the labs and see what happens from there. Shes still telling me my cervix is fine and open and hes telling me its not......makes my head hurt thinking about it all.Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of Dr.'s won't give Clomid if your O'ing on your own. As far as making follie's better quality, not so much, but it does help them to mature more and usually gives you more targets lol I've read conflicting reports that say nothing can be done to increase quality, but then I've read TONS where people swear by different herbs/vitamins....I really don't think much can be done, but I do take a few things, as I figure it can't hurt :) I'm sorry your getting the run around & hope you get some more clear info soon!
> 
> AFM-My appt. got cancelled for today & rescheduled for Tuesday :/ Which is fine I guess....Just working out & trying to stick to my plan! Getting ready to do some gardening since we are having a brief break from the rain!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake We will find out the gender probably on May 2. The private scan place here asks you be at least 14 weeks, but we are paying for a package which has 3 sono's (1 gender and 2-4D, plus a heartbeat teddy, cd of US and gender t-shirt and some other stuff all for $300) so I'm waiting till after pay day lol. I will be 15w1d


----------



## mammaspath

Jenafyr! So excited to see you pregnant! How exciting !


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter so glad Lyndon is eating better! Breast milk squirt to the eye and massage it with a warm wash cloth over your index finger to help. Emma had one too. 

Cupcake will this be your first hsg? fx for clean and clear tubes that are wide open! 

Jen how exciting that you'll get to find out so soon!


----------



## Mommabrown

Ehhh ok so it wasn't you cupcake but mumof5. My bad! Lol

Mamaspath how are you doing?


----------



## cupcakestoy

LOL Momma! I've been down that path.....twice & figure I'll have to do a repeat when we start our IVF Journey to check for hydro-whatevers? How are you doing?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had another insemination today, but not in the TWW yet. I'm doing two this week to cover when I normally ovulate, and when I have been ovulating.

Took some OPKs (different brands) and I'm really confused as to why the Wondfo's look so close to positive when I'm still 4 days off of when I expect to ovulate. Normally, I ovulate on CD13 (today), but have been ovulating on CD17 (CD20 last month, due to stress...long story).

So now I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate earlier than CD17 this month. Other than that, the next insemination is set for Friday.

My daughter fell on Thursday evening and by Friday morning, her fingers and knuckles were black and swollen. I took her to the emergency room and the doctor said they were sprained, but didn't do an xray. The swelling and bruising got worse over the weekend so we went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor got an xray. Got a phone call tonight that she has a buckle fracture in her pinky finger, so we have to go see the doctor in the morning, and he's going to decide if we have to just keep buddy taping it, or if he's going to send her to Children's to have it looked it.
 



Attached Files:







11149244_468184173337634_4663060376011623069_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ultrasound today shows a thickened nt. Everything else looked good. But not the outcome we were hoping for. They performed the cvs procedure today. That sucked!!! I will know more in a week or so

Good luck Brandi.
I never expected this journey to be so tough..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Jen!! I hope everything turns out well for your family!


----------



## mammaspath

Momma brown. I am good. Just started my surrogate journey. Currently pregnant :) my first beta draw is tomorrow. I'm hoping for big numbers!

Jenyfr. What is a thickened nt?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thickened nuechal tube. Normal range for a non AMA pregnancy is 1.0 to 3.0, the babies is 2.9 in one measurement and 2.7 in another. But because in of AMA and my first screen blood work came back as high risk for down syndrome my chances increase. The CVS is where a portion of the placenta is tested. The doctor was able to perform it trans cervical rather than through my belly. So now we wait for results...


----------



## Jenafyr4

And congrats mammas path what you are doing is a beautiful thing


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen- The good thing is its still in normal range! I'm 99.9% sure your LO is perfect! I've seen this whole scenario many times through the years...These tests get everybody all bent out of shape then end up being wrong! Hang in there girl!


----------



## fluterby429

Momma Brown that's exactly what I did and it cleared up in a day and a half. I knew there was a "home remedy" but I'm a little rusty so I used google. 

Mommaspath congrats on the pregnancy. Such a loving gift 

Brandi - poor thing. Hope buddy bandage is all that is needed 

Jen - I know all of this is stressful but I'm with Cupcake and think all will be just fine with little bean baby. 

AFM - Lyndon is rotten and eats every two hours like a hog. My boobs are huge and heavy! He goes back to the doctor on Thur for a weight check. I'm sure he'll be well over birth weight. Yesteday was the day I was supposed to have my c-section and he wasn't due until next Monday. It's hard to believe he's already 15 days old


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you Cupcake... If it was only DS we were facing I wouldnt be so worried, but because all the other US markers came back good the doctor thought it could be caused by something else. The baby clearly had a nasal bone which was confirmed and is a good sign for no DS.

The doctor didnt make me feel very reassured. I liked him, and I'm sure he has to give the good, bad and ugly. I'm not sure what he meant by saying Wednesday we will have a preliminary answer and by next Tuesday a definitive result... I had to pee soooooo bad I zoned out :haha: I just hate the waiting game :wacko:


----------



## Mommabrown

Jen I know it's scary stuff but like I said I went down this same exact road. 2.9 nf scan. But keep up your spirits. Did he say he seen any abnormalities in baby? 
I have very high hopes after going through this that your little beany is perfectly fine. 

Cupcake I'm great! Down 70lbs with no intentions of gaining it back! 

Fluter glad it cleared his eye right out! I bet he's as healthy as a box eating every 2hours. Emma was a beast that would suck on and off all stinking day long. 

Mommaspath that is such an sweet and selfless thing to do! Fx for great numbers! 

Brandi I have been this exact way since my c-section with Emma. It totally f'd up my body. Hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## mammaspath

So my 6dpt beta was 40. My next draw is Thursday. I kinda thought it was a low number. Who remembers their numbers ? The clinic thinks it's a great number.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow MOMMA! Congrats! What are you doing to lose? I did lose a 1/2 pound this week. yay. :/ Been at a plateau for almost 3 weeks now ugh....

Had my appt today for my yearly PAP, well skipped it last year, but anyways.....Excited to report I have the labs of a 20 year old! TSH 1.2, Glucose 91, cholesterol levels are all good! Not to shabby for my age & weight, which is slowly coming off :/ He did increase my Metformin to 500mg 3x a day, just because its the "normal" dose for increasing Ovarian function....It was a bitter sweet visit for me. All the nurses were so sweet. Lots of hugs & they all had wondered how we were doing after the M/C last year! Touched my heart We did discuss repeat IUIs & he still thinks it could very well work since we got a bfp on the 1st try, but is supportive of IVF for us also. He suggested injectibles again, but I really can't see spending thousands on IUIs, that give us a 10-15% chance So I guess dh wins this one....IVF it is!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My 13dpiui hcg was 58


----------



## ~Brandy~

mammaspath said:


> So my 6dpt beta was 40. My next draw is Thursday. I kinda thought it was a low number. Who remembers their numbers ? The clinic thinks it's a great number.

Was it a 5 day transfer? Your number is great that would be the equivalent of 11dpo


----------



## fluterby429

I think your number sounds good to me for so early. 

Cuocake I wish I didn't spend thousands on IUI and saved it for IVF but I tried what Waylon wanted to try first. I can't complain, I got what we wanted in the end anyway. :) My doctor told me my tubes looked good during my c-section so who knows why I couldn't get pregnant.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Mine were cauterized during the TL, I believe that damaged the cilia that was left, but of course mine aren't great lengths so who knows??? Just ready to bypass those suckers & get to were you are now....Holding a Miracle :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure about numbers for iui and ivf, Mammas, but if Brandy says it is the equivilant to 11dpo, then I'd have to agree those are great! My 10dpo numbers with Asher were 16.


----------



## mammaspath

Wow really 16?! And it became a viable pregnancy ? Oh that gives me so much hope! Were you able to get a positive on your pregnancy tests when your hcg was 16?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup. It was my first cycle after reversal. I had a shadow on a dollar store test at 9dpo in the evening, and the next morning, I woke up to a dream of getting a BFP. Peed on a dollar store test...nothing. Peed on an FRER just to get rid of it because I was convinced that cycle was over for me and I just wanted to get it out of the house...and there were two pink lines staring back at me. I drove out to the specialists office, got blood work and a few hours later, I got a call back that my levels were 16.

He's 9 months old today.


----------



## mammaspath

That's awesome! I'm hoping for big numbers in a couple days. 
So this morning I'm having low cramping / soreness that kinda feels like it's in my vagina. Should I be worried?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mammaspath... I experienced that too... sometimes felt like OV pains then i had a few times I felt like my cervix was being stuck with a needle. I think its stretching ligaments.

So I was reading the beginning of this thread and throughout a little because I'm having severe anxiety waiting for the perinatologist to call... its crazy the ladies who have come and gone and I wonder where they are and how they are doing. Yesterday was my son's 12th Birthday. His little party is today. Work is rather slow right now as it always is after a trial so this day has literally felt like 3 :wacko:


----------



## anjie27

well I am back I had another chemical pregnancy in Jan that is what my new obgyn had said and to no ttc until April to give my body time to heal fully this time so I did and now we are back to ttc i am on cd 14 and hoping this is it I talked to another dr there at the practice since they have 8 doctors there and he thinks the reason I miscarried in Jan was due to low progesterone since at 13 dpo my hcg was 48 and progesterone was 8.5 and it doubled to 125 hcg at 15 dpo then it started to drop 3 days later hcg was 75 and progesterone was 3.2 I am thinking my due to my progesterone being under 10 from the beginning doomed the pregnancy because I needed progesterone my obgyn woudnt give it to me saying the luteal phase is 10-12 weeks into pregnancy so after that when I asked for testing and saw a different obgyn at the practice I have switched he said to start taking progesterone asap when I get a bfp because other wise it can mess with implantation so I am back now finally able to ttc again


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, had my gynae appt today and the consultant won't do hsg or hycosy until I have been ttc for 6 more months &#128544;. I know that 8 months isn't a long time ttc by a long shot but I just wanted to know if my tubes are clear. He's agreed to do my day 2 and 21 bloods to check in ovulating, but my charts show I am so I del that's a pretty pointless task, but that's all until feb. I think he's just being an arsehole.


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> well I am back I had another chemical pregnancy in Jan that is what my new obgyn had said and to no ttc until April to give my body time to heal fully this time so I did and now we are back to ttc i am on cd 14 and hoping this is it I talked to another dr there at the practice since they have 8 doctors there and he thinks the reason I miscarried in Jan was due to low progesterone since at 13 dpo my hcg was 48 and progesterone was 8.5 and it doubled to 125 hcg at 15 dpo then it started to drop 3 days later hcg was 75 and progesterone was 3.2 I am thinking my due to my progesterone being under 10 from the beginning doomed the pregnancy because I needed progesterone my obgyn woudnt give it to me saying the luteal phase is 10-12 weeks into pregnancy so after that when I asked for testing and saw a different obgyn at the practice I have switched he said to start taking progesterone asap when I get a bfp because other wise it can mess with implantation so I am back now finally able to ttc again

Welcome back Anj! Sorry to hear about the CP, but I'm sure you'll get a sticky bean soon!




MUMOF5 said:


> Hi everyone, had my gynae appt today and the consultant won't do hsg or hycosy until I have been ttc for 6 more months &#128544;. I know that 8 months isn't a long time ttc by a long shot but I just wanted to know if my tubes are clear. He's agreed to do my day 2 and 21 bloods to check in ovulating, but my charts show I am so I del that's a pretty pointless task, but that's all until feb. I think he's just being an arsehole.

Sorry your GYN won't help :( Hope you get your bfp & get to skip further tests!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Got the initial results of the CVS and all is good...yay AND we found out what we are having. ... its a GIRL &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MUMOF5

Jenafyr4 said:


> Got the initial results of the CVS and all is good...yay AND we found out what we are having. ... its a GIRL &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

That's wonderful news, and congrats on your pink bump :) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

YAY for team pink!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome back Anjie. Sorry about the chemical 

Jen - wonderful news. Congrats on the baby girl! Some of the original ladies I have on my face book page and we keep in contact. We had a different thread for a long time but some nasty lady started a bunch of crap so we had to move threads if I remember correctly. I've been on here since 2010 I think. Dang, that's long!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen- Happy all is well! Love Team Pink!!! Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## anjie27

Thnx im glad to be back


----------



## Jenafyr4

In a month I will have an anatomy scan to make sure all else is still going good, then week 18 I will have a blood test for spina bifida only to rule out any other Nuechal Tube defects.

I'm stll in shock its a girl.... My last 2 are boys and my DF has 2 boys, then his daughter was still born so because everyone wanted a girl I thought it would for sure be a boy....

2 name ideas.... I think we will wait to see her little face (middle name isnt negotiable lol

Chevy Ma'ryn 
Ava Ma'ryn


----------



## fluterby429

Little man weighs 6lbs 8oz, so he's now above birth weight. No more weight checks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mammaspath

My second beta came back today. 8dpt is 130! My number tripled. They think both embryos took and it's twins. We will see at my 7week ultrasound ! Super excited for my it's!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My first 2 betas tripled. We were hoping for twins from my IUI but just one lil girl :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome news Mamma!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jen great news! I saw on FB of course im partial to team pink.

Fluter he is so ridiculously cute! 

My betas with twins 8 days post transfer were 294 and 10 days post transfer 892

They were insane good luck Mamma


----------



## Jenafyr4

Everyone wanted a girl. My df lost his daughter. ..she was stillborn due to perforated umbilical cord or something like that. He called me every break and woke me up 3 times to say....love, you just know we are having a lil girl!!!! Lol so sweet but annoying


----------



## Mommabrown

Mamma yay for tripling numbers!

Jen yay for team pink and glad everything is perfectly ok! I love both names btw!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Name change.... lol This one we are keeping a secret from family until the baby shower because I'm tired of all the opinions. Me and DF both love this name and spelling .... I will share with you all because yall are always supportive !!!

Addisyn Ma'ryn Peavey :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

I love the name! I had lots of people tell my Lyndon sounds too much like Landon so I shouldn't name him that bc I have a nephew Landon on my side and a Landan on my husband's side. I just kept saying but it's NOT so get over it. Lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

People will always have an opinion. Everyone said not to name Anberlin Anberlin because it reminds them of Anne Boleyn, but Anberlin holds a special meaning to me and I didn't like Amber or Amberlin.

Now it just fits her and everyone has shut up about it.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi I had the crap about my son Ashton. I named him that long before I ever knew that there was an actor named that. I found it in a baby book and I knew the name from porcelain dolls (Ashton Drake). Everyone said it's a girl name but it wasn't. It was in the BOY only section. Now they couldnt imagine his name being anything else. 

Today I'm 37 and I rang I my birthday with an all nighter with Lyndon 

This is us at 3:45am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Happy Belated Birthday!!!

I love boys names on girls. My favourite for years has been Ryan...but I can't do it because I have a brother named Ryan.

4dpo today. I've done well by not testing every day like I did last cycle and with Asher. I've had two dreams already this week about getting a bfp/having a baby. I'm actually, honestly hoping I'm not pregnant now, which means I probably will be. I have a lot of plans for this summer now...I want to go visit friends in Michigan and Ohio when the older kids are with their dad for two weeks, and I'd be leaving Asher at home (I'd only be gone for 3-4 days). I want too take the kids to Vancouver in March, which means I have to go back to work to save up. I want to do those more than add number 5. I'd rather put trying for number 5 off until September now. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Birthday Fluter :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Belated Birthday Flutter!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Happy Belated Birthday Fluter. 
I have Landon and Brandon--no they aren't twins either 17 months apart. Then my girls names are popular names spelled uniquely like my name is--Laurynn (Lauren) and Emmaleigh (Emily) everyone calls Emmaleigh--Am-a-laya---what?? 

I love the name Addisyn Jen! Beautiful! 

I'm partial to the name Landry but I always get crap about Laundry. So never was able to use it.


----------



## fluterby429

It's quiet in here. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ok here... still waiting on the final results of my CVS. I was told they would be ready by last week, now its definate by tomorrow. 

Lil miss Addisyn is an active lil lady. We have done a little shopping for her but manly just taking things a day at a time. I can hardly believe I'm almost 4 months already. I will be glad when all these hurdles are over. I thought by now I could relax :/

On a brighter note. I got a raise at work :happydance::happydance: so nice to be recognized even though I had to ask for it lol

My mom got her dental implants done... they look good although not what she will have permanently. It will take 6 months of adjusting and stuff, but she is planning a vacation with my aunt in September. It will be the first time she has gotten away since my dad passed 2 years ago in Sept.... its well overdue.

Hope all you ladies are doing well and I miss ya'lls convo...


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm really not showing and only have gained 5lbs, but I had just ate ALOT!!! LOL I will update with bare belly pics on Saturday
 



Attached Files:







prego.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mommabrown

Awwwww Jen you look so happy!!! Your bump is perfect and tiny!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy for you Jen. Nothing new here, just trying to get over a nasty stomach bug.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Taking a break from ttc. This is the longest it has taken with the donor. I think it's partly because it's been less than a year since my last pregnancy and my body doesn't like that.

I'm not sure if I'll TTC again, to be honest. I like it the way it is...two boys, two girls...when I'm done paying off my van, I can go back to a car. I want to have a Summer of Selfish Teenagery. I want to do things I normally wouldn't do. I want to take the kids to Vancouver next March but I have to go back to work to do that.

I think, at this point in time, I'm content.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Not any different but can feel my uterus growing.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1431091073528.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fluterby429

Jen your bump is adorable. 

Cupcake hope you're feeling better 

Brandi I can totally understand that. I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do for a vaca with the older kids that I can pack a baby to. 

I've been walking 2-5 miles each night and trying to eat better. This weight isn't coming off. I'm starting to get depressed about it. I don't understand why my body wants to be fat. I just want to fit into my pants!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hope everyone is doing well and happy mommy day! 

I'm am just trying to come up for air after the first year with twins. I look back and think Omg how'd we all survive that... It's ALOT having two at once. I have massive respect for mothers of multiples for sure now. 

I took up a new hobby genealogy. I never knew any of my family so it's fun to find all of the people from my past! With the help of a couple genealogists I've discovered many books, news stories, and even a movie about my ancestors that Matthew mccaughney is filming now. It's crazy what some of them went through! I don't know how they did it. 

Angie if you're out there reading I miss you! 

Cupcake I hope your ivf journey comes through soon for you. 

Fluter you're doing well I'm sure. Give your body time to adjust. 

Faith how are you? 

Brandi good luck tomorrow with the kids baptism. 

I'm sorry for those that I missed.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Mothers Day ladies &#9825;

Fluter, after my boys my body had a hatd time dropping weight also. You will get there. 

Brandy, my mom loved genealogy. We have done the dna profile on Ancestry. 
Com. Unfortunately I don't have time to help her more with it.

Ladies I hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## fluterby429

Genealogy has always interested me. I love history in general. I can't believe your twins are a year. I didn't have two the same age that little but I got my daughter at 13mo and my youngest son was 11mo while my oldest was just 3 1/2. It was a lot to deal with. I literally cried some mornings trying to get out the door for work. I was so thankful when I was able to quit my job and just baby sit out of my house. 

I miss Angie too. 

I go tomorrow for my 6week PP visit. I can't believe it's already been 6 weeks. My baby has constipation issues so he tends to be fussy. He's a lot of work. He's much better at night but he sleeps with me. I wish he would sleep soundly in his bed but he won't. He starts out on the bed but ends up in mine. I'm hoping when we move and he has his own room I can let him fuss it out a little. I'm in the process of switching his doctor. The one he sees now is a moron. Went in for thrush and they weighed him. They tried to tell me he was 9lbs 13 1/2oz. We had been there 13 days before and he weighed 6lbs 8oz. I tried to tell the doctor it was wrong. He wouldn't listen. They did the same thing with his length being off a few weeks before. Not to mention we are there no less than an hour and half. It's ridiculous! Anyway little guy weighs around 7lbs 12oz


----------



## cupcakestoy

6 weeks already! Time is flying! Hope he settles down for you soon!

In other news, my SIL had her baby a week or so ago, not got to see her which is ok, except in pics. She's not a real cute baby, but I guess its cause she looks like her mom! lol Sorry that's mean of me, but over the years I honestly have seen some "not cute" babies...Anyways, I digress, lol She had the baby & came home 2 days later, then had the baby back to the Dr. on day 3, to find out what was wrong with her! Apparently she didn't know that babies don't always fall into your perfectly laid out plan & gets their days & nights mixed up! LMAO! MIL said today, that baby is still keeping them up all hours a week later & they have decided that maybe having a baby to decrease the stress in their lives was a bad idea :/ I REALLY want to smack them, but Like I said she & dh do NOT get a long, so I guess my title of auntie means pretty much nothing....Kinda makes me sad, but we knew it would be this way when they did have kids....Life goes on I guess! Still chugging away at savings & weight loss, making progress on both...Hoping MAYBE we won't have to weight til 2016 to start IVF!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow 6 weeks is crazy. Time does fly.
Cupcake glad is all good with you.
I think about Angie all the time too and pray she is doing good.

Lil miss Addisyn is doing good. Had an ultrasound today and the perinatologist said she is perfect ...
Im dealing with alot of stress.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi girls! Just a nice pop in to see how you all are. 

I hope Angie is doing well. I keep hoping she pops in and leaves a message. 

Jen sorry you're dealing with a lot of stress. And definitely glad to hear baby Addisyn is doing good. 

Flutter while bf that's how our nights always started out with Emma. Can't believe he's 6 weeks old already and growing like a weed. 

Cupcake some people think babies are the fix it for a bad marriage and the truth is they either have it or they don't before kids--because when kids come along things only get harder.

Afm,We are still ntnp but not really wanting another but whatever God plans for us he plans is my husbands attitude. I've lost 70lbs and feel great. Just really zipping through the year this year. I have uploaded some pictures of our newest family pictures and one of my new body! Hope you all are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0025.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0301.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0300.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow! Hot Momma! You look awesome!!!! Way to go!

I am down 35 pounds now, 2 pant sizes smaller!:happydance: 38 pounds to go then I schedule our RE appt! I will still have like 15 pounds to loss before we cycle, but I'm not sure how long it will take to get in & I can deal with a Dr. telling me to drop 15 pounds! lol If I keep up this pace & save on track then we can verily likely have our appt this year instead of next!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow momma you look amazing :)


----------



## fluterby429

You ladies are rocking the weight loss! Great job and awesome pics. 

Jen glad baby girl is doing great. 

Lyndon has an appointment with a new doctor tomorrow. I'm hoping he can get an Rx for an antacid. I'm pretty sure he has a severe case of reflex. He weighs a little over 8lbs now. I Can't wait for the day when he's happy and I don't have to hold him all day and night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## fluterby429

Those of you that are on my FB page know already but for those that aren't. Last Friday I took the baby to the new pediatrician. The appointment went well until the end. I was getting the baby dressed when I noticed a small bruise on his side. I didn't think much of it and said awe dang buddy I wonder what happened. Th doctor ran her finger over it and then excused herself. She came back a couple minutes later telling me he needed to be taken to the children's hospital either by ambulance or by me taking him in an hour or the police would come for me. Long story but after 7 hours at the hospital two doctors and a social worker checking him out, about 20 X-rays and CT scan they ruled no abuse. BUT this forensics lady that took pics called CPS on me. CPS came to my house. She didn't see any cause for concern. Today I had to take him back to the forensic team. They again took pics of the bruise that is nearly gone. They said they wanted to repeat X-rays in two weeks. My husband and I said HELL NO. The X-ray process was long, I cried the entire time. My baby was tortured basically and he doesn't need all that radiation exposure. I've been consulting with an attorney that deals with real abuse cases. I'm waiting on him to call me back to let me know what my legal rights are as far as not taking the baby back to the hospital. He can't represent me because he's a lawyer in KY and I'm in IN but he can advise me and refer me to someone else. This has been hands down the most heartbreaking, scary and humiliating thing I've ever been through!

This is the bruise
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

That is utterly ridiculous! I think I would be calling a lawyer to represent me in a law suit against them!


----------



## fluterby429

I think we are. I don't know if I can do anything about the pediatrician, but she didn't notice it in her exam. I'm the one who saw it. I wondered how it got there but disnt really give it a second thought because it was small and a number of things couldn't caused it, all completely innocent things. I have never been more humiliated in my life. The X-ray process was horrible! They had me pressing plexi glass against his hands and feet to keep them flat, stretching his body in awkward angles. I felt awful for him. He screamed the entire time and I was scared I might leave a mark on him and be in trouble.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree with Cupcake. Lawyer, and sue...for emotional harm (whatever the call it), false reports, harassment, and medical harm (for unnecessary exposure to radiation). Sue her and get her to cover the medical bills. That is ridiculous!


----------



## fluterby429

I don't understand the want for more X-rays in two weeks. There wasn't anything wrong with him in the last ones, so I don't see justification for it. Sorry for venting here. I'm just so overwhelmed with it all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Refuse. There was nothing seen before, CPS has cleared you, you have a right to refuse.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow fluter that is crazy. Most of the time cps will ask yoy to cooperate but a tiny bruise as the one he has??? I would lawyer up. I went through something similar with my oldest daughter. My landlord had come in my apt to fix a toilet issue (15 yrs ago) my daughter had diarrhea from meds she was on and pooped in her panties. The landlord thought it was blood and called. I almost went to jail for shovi g the ahitty underwear in the landlords face cuz i wanted her to smell the difference. It consumed 6 months of my life. So sad when cps needs to be called they aren't. Because i work in homicide and deal with the worst i know how sad things can get. Protect yourself and your family.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Jenafyr on your little pink bundle! When we had our little girl, we wanted something different too but we wanted to include our family names too. So we named her Addisyn Ruby-Dean. Ruby is from my grandmother and Dean is my husbands middle name that is part of his family tradition. Since we weren't going to have anymore children, we gave her his middle name to keep the tradition alive! 
Congratulations again!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow Fluter wtf??? All this crazy nonsense over a tiny bruise on a baby. I get it that some times people feel if they ignore it & something bad does happen they will regret not speaking up but he doesn't seem to be in harms way now or ever. I would sue her. Emmaleigh had low iron her first few weeks & would bruise just from touching her. I'm so sorry she had put you through all that misery. That's just crazy!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you jonnanne


----------



## fluterby429

Jen that's crazy about your daughter! There are kids that NEED help from abuse yet it's looked over. I text the attorney the other day but no reply so I'm making a phone call to him today. I just need to know what to do next. I just want this to be over


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter thats horrible... I am so sorry that happened! Not sure there is alot you can do because they are required to report when they suspect abuse. Not that I would see any reason for it but I am sure they error on the side of caution.. However, to put him through all that is ridiculous.

I know its absolutely horrifying and humiliating to have CPS show up... They did it to me and I about died it was so awful! My son at the time 16 decided that he wasnt going to go to school and he skipped three days in a row and didn't come home. SO I locked his ass out and changed the codes on all the doors. I figured that way the little brat would have to knock so I could let him in and then I could finally catch him sneaking in for food, money, and clothes. Well that backfired because when he tried to sneak in while I was asleep and it was locked his friends told their parents that I had tossed him out and that he was going to have to sleep under a bridge. ROFLMAO they also reported that he was neglected and wasnt supplied adequate food. I shut his credit card off and cell phone after 2 days of him running around racking up tons of charges and not coming home. I figured the spoiled brat would eventually need something.

Well they came to my house and did an inspection and I had to show them the food in the kitchen, show his room, his private freaking bathroom, and his media room! The CPS worker finally laughed when she realized that he was just spoiled and skipping school and it was all blown out of proportion. I told them next time theyll need a search warrant.

So the parent that heard it from a kid that heard it from another kid that Brandon was locked out of the house sleeping under a bridge thinks I am some low life. I wish I knew who it was because I would of had a little visit with them as well.


----------



## fluterby429

Omgsh Brandy! You sound like me! I would do the same thing if it was one of my teens. At this point I'm not as upset about the pediatrician as I am this forensic team. There is no need for additional X-rays. A bruise (that is gone now) will not create a fracture in two weeks. There was nothing in the original tests and X-rays so I don't even see the point of the CPS call to begin with and I sure as hell don't see the reason for more X-rays! That is the reason for a lawyer. The baby doesn't need to be subjected to anymore radiation. He's already had more X-rays than I've had my entire life! I just wish they could even half way comprehend what I (we) went through to bring Lyndon into this world and how loved he is


----------



## BrandiCanucks

TR Baby #2 is on the way!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. Good for you Brandi! I wish we could all get knocked up as easy as you do lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still have some hurdles to jump before I get TOO excited...blood test to confirm, I'd like to see a darker line (it was super faint but pink and there), need to make sure it's not in the tubes, and get passed the 6 week mark. My miscarriages have occurred at that week.

But thank you!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have thought about tr #2, but for now im blessed with this lil miracle child. Can't believe im almost 1/2 way done :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

I can't begin to even think about a 2nd baby until we get our 1st Miracle baby on the way! Happy for all you preggo ladies, but its been one of those weekends.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hello to everyone! I am finally (partially) over my little snit from earlier in the year and just got finished catching up with everyone's news..
Jen.. I am so happy for you and your honey on your little girl.
Fluter, your son is beautiful and it's a shame that doctors are such idiots anymore..
LLawson, I hope all is well on your home-front!
Brandy, those girls are so beautiful and you are one blessed Momma.
Brandi, congrats on your new pregnancy.
Cupcake, Congrats on your weight loss!
You look AWESOME, Momma!
To everyone else, I hope you all are doing well.

I needed a break from the forums and this is the first day I have been back to check up on you all. My little tantrum lasted a good bit, I suppose. I was going through such a sad time with my failed IVF and so many people popping up pregnant with not even trying and it sucked. Now I go to work every day and watch one of my co-workers with her newborn baby and two others who's bellies are both 5 1/2 months along now.. It has been a struggle for sure. I am still working at Starbucks and some days it just is ugh, but I tell myself when I get fed up that it's for our baby and I keep on trucking. My insurance comes into effect in July. I will have two tries. Some days I am not sure why I keep pushing to conceive. I think I am just so stubborn and hard-headed.
I have missed hearing you ladies' news. I will try to pop in ever once in awhile... I am still struggling with my infertility though and I have days where it's just hard and I struggle with my anger.
The bestie and I are pushing to try to catch my July cycle for our first (second) IVF. I probably won't be able to try that month though. It's according to the clinic. I am thinking about The Sher Clinic. Still waiting..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's my test from tonight at 9dpo.

Angie, you keep going because you are strong and determined and God will reward you for that. You WILL get your baby.
 



Attached Files:







sunfrerzoom.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6









sunfrerori.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## marlin26

Hey Tubal Reversal moms.. Mrs Brandi um I haven't done this in 13 years so I call my on and say I think I'm preggers can I have a blood test or sonogram.?? Then I mention my tubal reversal


----------



## fluterby429

Angie, so happy you stopped by. I'm glad you are still working for your insurance and will try again. 

Congrats Brandy. 

Jen it's hard to believe you're almost 1/2 way! 

Nugget will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. I can't believe he will on old this week! As far as baby #2 I'm still unsure. Lyndon is such a handful that I don't know if if want to do it again plus have a toddler. We will see though. I may change my mind


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yay Angie is back! 

Congrats Brandi that looks great especially for 9dpo!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww Angie, you made my night
Ive missed you so much. .. this journey wouldn't be the same without yall. I finally got a suv last week. 2015 Dodge Journey. 7 passenger... i love it. Ideally we need a larger suv but im happy to have that out of the way. Ive been so busy with work and my mom times flying by. I will have a busy summer as well, but i feel pretty good other than a few nosebleeds here and there.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got my bloodwork done today. Waiting for the results is a PITA.

With Asher, I was still under the care of the FS who did the reversal so I got the results two hours later, but they only see you through the first pregnancy after reversal, after that you're on your own. I got two BFPs on digitals today, so I'm expecting them to be higher than they were with Asher (16 at 10dpo). Gonna be calling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie I'm so glad you have popped in! I'm glad you are trudging along still at work and even though your still disappointed from your first failed attempt don't let that get you down. God has the most perfect baby(ies) planned for you. So special that he's waiting for the most perfect time for you to get them. I know it will happen!!! 

Jen oh the journeys are super cute and easy on gas! Congrats girl! 

Brandi I love love loved the announcement on fb! 

Afm, we went down to Children's today for Laurynn's scoliosis ortho appointment! No bracing or surgery since she's at the very back end of her growth spurt. I told her she was unique and a one of a kind so it was extra special because no other person could ever be like her. She has a 25 degree lumbar curve and if in 6 months at our recheck, if it hasn't progressed she will just have a curved spine and the dr sees no reasons that she won't be fine the way she is.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The announcement was cute Brandi. Did you get the results back? Did I miss it somewhere? Just curious I like #s


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They were 17 ay 10dpo. One point higher than with Asher


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So my levels at 10dpo were 17. I haven't been referred to a OB or anything yet, and I pressed that I need an early ultrasound to rule out an ectopic pregnancy, but I don't think the doctor' secretary gets it. I told her I would need repeated beta's for today (48 hours after my first ones), and she laughed at me. "We're not going to send you for betas every two days, that's just ridiculous".

Again, I explained I'm at a higher risk for an ectopic pregnancy and suggested maybe I can repeat them on Monday, exactly one week after the first one and she said the doctor will never go for that and it'll probably be two or more weeks before he'll order another set of betas and an ultrasound.

So is it really necessary to go every 48 hours, or is a week between betas okay? I'm going to call today and ask to speak to him myself and explain it because the secretary doesn't seem to understand.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I think a week would be fine but that's just my opinion. Because you caught the BP so soon I think it could stretch a week.


----------



## fluterby429

So I have to take the baby for repeat xrays tomorrow. I do have an attorney on stand-by should I need him. Today my oldest tested positive (skin) for TB. A kid from Africa that goes to their school is very sick with it. There have been 48 people at the school test positive on the skin and 2 by chest xray. Ive never in my 37 years known anyone with TB. Its scary! Anyway, super stressed over here


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh gosh flutter! That is scary! Hope you can catch a break soon & get rid of your stress & worry...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Sending prayers your way Fluter


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Prayers for your family, fluter! I hope you won't need that attorney!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. Supposedly this is the end of the CPS nightmare! The CPS case worker has been very kind and told me she's closing the case after the hospital report comes back. She thought it was stupid to have been opened anyway. 

As far as my TB kid, we are waiting on a clear chest X-ray. I assume I will know tomorrow. I also assume it's clear or they wouldn't had us wait all weekend. My husband and I were asked by the health dept to get tested because we had a positive kid. Everyone has to retest in two months. I think I want my kid to take the 9mo of meds to be safe and to ease his mind. It's been a crazy week. Not to mention the hubs has been off work and going to doctors about his back. He could hardly move. So hears to a better week


----------



## Jenafyr4

Baby bump pics
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1433510115102.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1433727787589.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Fluter scary news on the TB front. I agree had it not been a clear x Ray they would have probably kept you. Fx for everything to clear up your way and return to normal again. 


Jen your so tiny! Beautiful bump pictures. By 20 weeks I was a whale and definitely looked like I was about to have her.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Such a tiny little bump! He cute :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Brandy, what were your first signs that you were having twins?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Guess I should update lol...

Betas have been:

10dpo - 17
14dpo - 250
18dpo - 1760

My 14dpo betas with Asher were 112 and my 17dpo betas were 465. So they are significantly higher this time around being 1760, and given the way I conceive, I'm certain on my dates.

The tech is only 80% sure that the little black spot she saw on yesterday's ultrasound (not sure why he scheduled it so early lol) was a gestational sac, so I was sent to emerge after for a followup, where they repeated betas. The emergency room doctor recommends repeating betas in a week and having another ultrasound in a week too. Because my family doctor is slacking, she faxed both reports to him yesterday recommending both, and also recommending given my obstetrical history, I should be referred to an OB early.

Those betas have me so confused though!


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi when I found out with Emmaleigh that I was pregnant @ 10 dpo I had 52 @ 12 dpo 247 @ 18 dpo 3447 @ 20 dpo 12443 and that day seen a fetal pole and heart beat.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I guess there's also a good chance it's just one very sticky baby too


----------



## cupcakestoy

My 1st beta with my m/c was over 500 @11 dpo (567? Can't really remember exactly) Not a good indicator of multiples but Good thing is they are more than doubling! I'm guessing singleton ;)


----------



## dpitts1341

Massive congrats to all of you! So many new pregnancies and weight loss for Cupcake. I have taken some time away as I was getting bitter about not getting pregnant. I actually started and finished a year of cosmetology school to keep me distracted. I am at a place now where I no longer care about having another one. I have learned to enjoy MY time and I am quite comfortable with it! Lol. I just wanted to say congrats to all of you and love catching up once in awhile.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats dpitts on cosmetology school. I'm happy you found peace :) Hoping if our attempt at ivf fails we can as well. Best wishes!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Your bump looks so beautiful, Jen.

Fluter, hope everything goes good with the TB scare. It's crazy the kids that have tested positive for TB this year.

Brandi, congrats on your pregnancy!


I have gotten my insurance card in the mail and have scheduled my consult for the 30th of JUNE! :O I am choosing to go to The Sher Institute this time around.. (so far).. They make you take a month of birth control or something, (the secretary said), so the earliest my next IVF will be is the end of July/ first of August. It is scary to me. We are saving money for cryo and any other procedure we might want/need this time around. I haven't told anyone we know and I am ending my time on Facebook.. I guess my failure before has not made me confident and I am terrified really.
I probably won't be online often as we are remodeling and I stay busy usually. I will check up on you ladies though and give updates ever-so-often.
Hope everyone is doing well!
LLawson, I am thinking of you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

dpitts, I'm glad you found peace and congrats on school.

Angie, I pray for you often as I will continue to do. I look forward to your updates......prayers and goodluck :)

AFM.... me and babygirl are trudging along. My check-up yesterday went great, me and baby are good and I'm still measuring almoat 2 weeks ahead. I have an ultrasound monday for a level 2 ultrasound of her heart, only because of the thickened nuecal fold at 13 weeks. So far all is perfect, including her heart. I love to see her though :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Dpitts congrats on making it through cosmetology school and finding peace. 
I'm very thankful for my 1 TR baby but I'm exactly in the same place now. I'm very sure I'm done and miss the me time I used to have to myself. 

Angie yay!! It will be here so quickly and it sounds like you are keeping yourself very busy in that time too. Lots of prayers for you still! 

Jen yay for a good check up. 

Brandi I would say baby is nice and snug!


----------



## marlin26

Hey guys Marlin here so um I've been gone. I am still depressed bout the whole I'm not pregnant thing but I guess I'm going to call the REI specialist. To find out what kind of options I have.. I really Dont have the cash for it .. But we want this so much .. Its worth it.. I'm really getting discouraged and thinking of quitting trying because it just hurts me worse and worse with the cp. And AF showing her big ugly face every month.. Idk I will let u know when I call on monday


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good Luck Marlin. I totally get how you feel. AF showed right on schedule yesterday, Did a crappy job with my diet/exercise last week, up 5 pounds! I do know with af here & steroids its no way ALL fat gain, so it is what it is. Taking a break from B&B this week as I start my home makeover. HAve a good week all!


----------



## Mommabrown

Marlin I'm sorry it's a struggle for you. I'm sure that most of us women have been in your exact shoes and felt that way. It's very normal after being able to get pregnant before a TL to tell our body it will happen and it hurts so badly when it doesn't after the Tr. hugs. 

Cupcake I'm sure it's water weight. Hang in there. I hope you have a good week off and that your house makeover is not stressful and turns out magnificently!


----------



## fluterby429

dpitts congrats on school. I too started school as a distraction and it worked well...for awhile. I love my baby but ME time is missed 

Cupcake. I can fluctuate 5lbs each week based on water weight alone. You've done a great job. 

Angie I can imagine how nervous you must be but I'm sure the excitement will over shadow that soon enough. 

Jen - I can't wait to see an updated u/s pic of baby girl!

AFM - Dylan will take the 9mo of TB meds as soon as they come in. We are looking forward to our beach vacation next month! The baby is 10 weeks today. It's going so fast!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lil miss Addisyn is doing great. Dr says her heart looks perfect as does the rest of her and she's measuring right on track.
He did notice i have slight placenta previa. He said a tail end is covering the cervix which should disipate and the placenta move up over the next few weeks as my uterus grows. I go back in 7 weeks to check placental placement. And i pray its corrected itself. Of course the new pics wont upload from my phone. I will try from work tomorrow.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter. .. he is so cute...


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you! I'm so glad Miss Addisyn is just perfect


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwww look at that smile. So handsome!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My babygirl :)
 



Attached Files:







11427246_1528176257421855_1476827189703500949_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









11403221_1528176200755194_6191584777445022253_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beautiful Jenafyr!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie congrats on the upcoming appt! 

Fluter he's gorgeous 

Jen that's great news on your little girl. I'm sure the placenta will move up.


----------



## fluterby429

Jen aww sweet baby girl!

Thanks Brandi


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Verdict is one little Squish in there. She's measuring 4mm, which is ahead of schedule, at 6w4d so my official due date is February 8, 2016. Heartbeat was 104.
 



Attached Files:







Squish6weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammaspath

ive never had a 3d ultrasound! how cool is that!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Only 9 days left until I have my consult. I keep thinking about how I am in such a big hurry, but then I know that I have become so good at waiting. What does it really matter if I have to wait another month? In the giant scheme of life, it's like a second hand flashing by...
Will I get to be pregnant? Will I be left crying and wishing and angry? Will I get to tell my husband we finally have a healthy pregnancy and tell my family with surety for once? So many things... My husband has worked over 80 hours so we could use the money for our cycle needs. I know that cryo costs 800$ for sure and we are praying to need that. :) I can't believe that we are here at the threshold. After these last 6 months of pushing myself in this fast-food nightmare- a million fights when I have been so tired from work to do the things I did so easily before--- and a zillion tears as I have watched 3 of my co-worker's bellies grow big with pregnancy, heard gender announcements, heartbeat recordings, etc, etc... It has been a difficult few months, but I have been saving Starbucks cards so I can make a 'memory' for our baby for their future. If any of you ladies shop at Starbucks and you have cool gift cards (as each state has different ones) (you don't even have to put money on them.) ;) feel free to pick me out some and send it to me for our future child. My address is P.O. Box 4 Friedens, PA 15541. I will send you a photo of the finished product after I get the baby to go with it. :D

I am very excited. Also, on a side note: I found out that my husband's ex got remarried today! It made me the happiest human being in the world! Now I just pray that God blesses our family with some positive growth in a new, healthy, pregnancy! 
I gotta work tonight. I think I am gonna start cutting my shifts to about 20 hours a week so I can have time to get stuff done at home before I get pregnant. I am nervous about all the stuff I have going on. 
Can any of you ladies tell me about the Family Medical Leave Act and whether I can take off work for the medical procedures of IVF? I will eventually try to find out at work but I am curious about what I can expect..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Good luck, Angie! Praying you get your keeper baby!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm super excited for you. As far as the FMLA idk if IVF is covered. 

Brandy glad all is well with squish baby


----------



## cupcakestoy

fluterby429 said:


> dpitts congrats on school. I too started school as a distraction and it worked well...for awhile. I love my baby but ME time is missed
> 
> Cupcake. I can fluctuate 5lbs each week based on water weight alone. You've done a great job.
> 
> Angie I can imagine how nervous you must be but I'm sure the excitement will over shadow that soon enough.
> 
> Jen - I can't wait to see an updated u/s pic of baby girl!
> 
> AFM - Dylan will take the 9mo of TB meds as soon as they come in. We are looking forward to our beach vacation next month! The baby is 10 weeks today. It's going so fast!

What a cutie! Sorry Dylan will have to take the meds, but glad he will be ok! We LOVE the beach & are going to Daytona the last week of August! I went to St. Augustine in March & loved it as well!



Jenafyr4 said:


> My babygirl :)

How stinkin' Awesome! 



BrandiCanucks said:


> Verdict is one little Squish in there. She's measuring 4mm, which is ahead of schedule, at 6w4d so my official due date is February 8, 2016. Heartbeat was 104.

She? lol Got your mind made up already? Glad your little bean is behaving!



AngienDaniel said:


> Only 9 days left until I have my consult. I keep thinking about how I am in such a big hurry, but then I know that I have become so good at waiting. What does it really matter if I have to wait another month? In the giant scheme of life, it's like a second hand flashing by...
> Will I get to be pregnant? Will I be left crying and wishing and angry? Will I get to tell my husband we finally have a healthy pregnancy and tell my family with surety for once? So many things... My husband has worked over 80 hours so we could use the money for our cycle needs. I know that cryo costs 800$ for sure and we are praying to need that. :) I can't believe that we are here at the threshold. After these last 6 months of pushing myself in this fast-food nightmare- a million fights when I have been so tired from work to do the things I did so easily before--- and a zillion tears as I have watched 3 of my co-worker's bellies grow big with pregnancy, heard gender announcements, heartbeat recordings, etc, etc... It has been a difficult few months, but I have been saving Starbucks cards so I can make a 'memory' for our baby for their future. If any of you ladies shop at Starbucks and you have cool gift cards (as each state has different ones) (you don't even have to put money on them.) ;) feel free to pick me out some and send it to me for our future child. My address is P.O. Box 4 Friedens, PA 15541. I will send you a photo of the finished product after I get the baby to go with it. :D
> 
> I am very excited. Also, on a side note: I found out that my husband's ex got remarried today! It made me the happiest human being in the world! Now I just pray that God blesses our family with some positive growth in a new, healthy, pregnancy!
> I gotta work tonight. I think I am gonna start cutting my shifts to about 20 hours a week so I can have time to get stuff done at home before I get pregnant. I am nervous about all the stuff I have going on.
> Can any of you ladies tell me about the Family Medical Leave Act and whether I can take off work for the medical procedures of IVF? I will eventually try to find out at work but I am curious about what I can expect..

I do think you can take time off for work under FMLA. Excited that your getting close to doing another cycle! Prayers this is it for you to get your THB!!!

Afm~ Whoo Hooo! Lost 4 of the 5 pounds! Heading back to the gym today! Dreading it, but know I HAVE to get back at it! 
The house remodel is coming along. Got everything done, that I set out to accomplish, except sealing the deck & painting the porch & new post! That is because of it rained at some point everyday of my week off except for Monday & Tuesday Anywho, still finding projects to keep me busy! Built a bench out of a pallet, which I'm going to stain as "old" barnwood & Sanding a wrought iron patio set & painting it. It was my dh granny & pa's set, so its like 50 years old. Only 1 chair & the table to go! Then I'll start on the other patio set :/ I've enjoyed finding my "handyman" skills lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie... as far as FMLA goes, (at my State Agency) and every company can adopt their own specific policies. Anything medical does NOT have to be disclosed. It could be for hemorrhoids as far as anyone is concerned. IF you are not out anymore than 3 days a doctors note isnt even necessary (although recommended) The State of Florida requires an employee to have put in so many hours before they are eligible for FMLA. So depending on how long and how many times you are going to miss shifts, depends how the agency will handle it. I do believe Starbucks is one of the most family oriented agencies. I wish you the best of luck and cant wait for updates. Praying for you all as always :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

5 more stinkin days! so nervous! Since I have already been diagnosed as infertile, I will have to pay the 200$ consult fee. Supposedly Dr Peters is an awesome fertility doctor though.. We shall see! So dang excited!
Hope everyone is doing well! That's great about your weight loss, Cupcake!


----------



## fluterby429

I can't wait to hear all about the consult! 

Cupcake I need to get motivated like you about weight loss. I kinda which I wasn't nursing because I would take it more seriously


----------



## fluterby429

Thoughts ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcakestoy

Looks like a bfp!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That looks like a pink line to me!


----------



## fluterby429

I am freaking out. I've had a CT scan and 3 X-rays today along with a lithotripsy to break up a 6mm kidney stone. I tested that today before the procedure I saw what looked like a shadow immediately. I asked them to test me and they did and said Bfn. After the procedure I look at the test and there is a pink line. I can't retest because I'm peeing blood from a stent


----------



## cupcakestoy

How long after the time frame did it show up? I vote a beta is in order!


----------



## fluterby429

I could see a line in less than a minute and snapped a pic. Then about 3 hours later I looked and it was pink. I used a test the night before we the ER and could see a faint line but was insure if it had color.

This a squeezed two drops of pee on literally at the ER on Sun night around 10 pm. It was on there before I finished washing my hands
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## fluterby429

This is before I washed my hands yesterday afternoon before I could tell if it was pink.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie... cant wait for an update, hope all went well.

Fluter, hope you get answers soon.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I went for my appt yesterday and the doctor kept stressing that I was old as dirt and my eggs are starting to decline rapidly.. blah blah blah... After all of that and I realized that he was just an idiot, I also realized that he was just stating statistics and wasn't really referring to me specifically. It still had me fuming for a bit though. I am to take a myriad of tests on my upcoming cd3. After those results he will make my specific protocol. The last tests I took some of the results were borderline bad so he wants them repeated to see if they are true results. One sugar test was borderline, my fsh was supposedly borderline and I have a genetic defect to a Mthr gene that cause me to not make folic acid and can attribute to blood clots, which I have had in the past. He says that he will be set for me to do a full IVF and I suppose that will begin at the first of August.. I want to do the retrieval and transfer (if applicable) in August though and not September as I think two months is more than enough waiting and I'm not getting any younger, so he says...
I also have to stop drinking coffee completely. Start taking 4 mgs of folic acid and eating better as the last 6 months I have been pigging out on cakes and candy and weigh 140 now. I am praying that my sugar test was wrong as I did not fast before the test. I don't care about the rest of the tests as I have to be on Lovenox anyway for the whole pregnancy, but I will do all of the tests as knowing the results will not change my lifestyle except for pregnancy.
I also have to continue working at Starbucks until my cycle is successful or the insurance is gone. I was not planning on working there forever, but it is not too much to ask, I suppose.
I have to say that I was a little put-off by the doctor. I felt like he classed me as half-dead and I didn't like that at all. I also know for sure that there is no valid reason for me to do a full IVF cycle and I feel like he just tells everyone that so as he can charge thousands more... (regardless of insurance coverage) I also have been told that he is a brilliant doctor and that he knows what he is doing.. Maybe I just didn't like his forwardness?
I am cutting back my shifts at work. I have so much going on and so many lifestyle changes to make that I just don't want to have so many things on my plate and stressing me out.. I will only be working about 20 hours a week while I give up everything tasty for the sake of the baby I don't have, but I WILL!
This is getting more and more life-consuming as the struggle moves on and on.. I wasn't wanting to do full IVF as we didn't want so many eggs to be a possibility. I think I would like to have two children though so maybe I might not have to go through it again. (a full cycle) But what happens if the cycle is a bust for some reason and I have no insurance left over to try again.... I wanted to have at least the possibility of two tries, just in case we might need it, but the doc said if we get enough eggs on the first try there is no need to have to try again cause you have frozen eggs. I think I am going to e-mail his office and ask him some questions about the cost of the IVF as I don't want to be stuck in a place that I don't want to pay the fee as I can go back to Long Island IVF and just request a different protocol from him and not have to worry about so many issues and costs really. I have serious qualms though about someone who made me feel as old as dead and the only option he offered was full IVF with the long protocol as I was not looking for that at all.
Gonna check out some other places... Might even call Long Island IVF again.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good Luck Angie. I had a few doctors through out the AMA thing to me also. Prayers and baby dust being sent your way..


----------



## fluterby429

Angie sorry your appointment didn't go as planned and the bed side manner wasn't good. My IVF Dr. was a man of few words but he's amazing at what he does. It was hard for me to let go and just do as he said without questioning everything. In the states I know that at 35 or older they don't want to do a mini IVF cycle most places. They still believe that your fertility is plummeting. My IVF was mini and I still had two embryos to transfer and two to freeze. I also didn't suffer OHSS and I think I would've with a full cycle because I had cysts on my ovaries after just a mini cycle. I'd call around if I were you, just to feel out your options. 

Well my beta was a 2 so either it was higher the day before the procedure and the night before the procedure and having the lithotripsy caused a bad outcome or I just happen to get two tests with faulty pink lines. I'm a little upset the hospital didn't take a beta so I could've avoided all of this. Oh well I guess I'll never know


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter... are you TTC or NTNP? or was it just an accident?

Me and df have discussed what we want to do once Addisyn gets here. Some days I want to just NTNP and others I want to enjoy her and be done.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Are you going to have a followup hcg, fluter, to make sure the tests are not correct?

Angie, I hope this is it for you! Sorry he didn't have the best bedside manner, but I hope you get your keeper baby out of it!

I'll probably be done after this, but I said that after numbers 3 and 4 too, so who knows.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had a really hard time letting go and doing what the IVF doctor wanted me to. A full on IVF was hard but he was right its what ended up working for me. But follow your gut or you will always wonder angie.

Fluter I am sure there was so excitement when you saw that so I am sorry :( 

I think if I wouldn't have had twins I would be yearning to have another one... I dont even have time to take a breath yet so I couldnt imagine trying to have another one right now... I would actually feel bad having another one right now because I think the twins deserve my full attention. On a side note we have additional eggs frozen and my best friend has never been able to have children or afford IVF we had considered donating the eggs to her and gifting the cost of transfer to her. I was about to talk to her when she began not feeling well and after me hounding her to see a doctor they found she has uterine cancer. I am devastated! She is my everything after my husband and kids. I have disowned my entire family and she was the one there all these years in place of them. She is the best person in the world and this crappy stuff has to happen to her. Life sucks sometimes. Remember to enjoy every moment because it could all be gone tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi that is just horrible!!! I'm so sorry. 

We were not TTC at all. I never even dreamed we could get pregnant without IVF. My test is exactly the same as it was with Lyndon at 6dp3dt. Idk what to think. I'm so sad that maybe the procedure messed things up. We will continue just like we always have NTNP. What will be will be. If I get pregnant wonderful, if not we still have two embryos frozen.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm having an unexpected hard time dealing with this. I wish I would've pressed for a beta at the hospital and not had the procedure


----------



## fluterby429

I'm having a hard time with this. This is the test now that it's dried compared to one with Lyndon. Maybe it was left over from him but everything I've read said that it shouldn't be.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'd ask for another beta draw, hun. If your levels were low, it could be the start of a new pregnancy, or tubal, or something else and you won't know. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sorry your having a hard time flutter....*hugs


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still getting faint positive tests as of today. So confused


----------



## cupcakestoy

What dpo are you? how late is AF? Not to worry you, but your test should be super obvious by now if this is a sticky bean. But of course at a 2 you shouldn't even get a + test either...So I have know clue, but hope you get answers soon!


----------



## fluterby429

I haven't even had a period yet so I have no clue a it dpo. I would assume my feet would be mor positive now too but if it were a 2 on Tues it could very well only be less than 10 yesterday. On my test with Lyndon that's above my number would've been somewhere around 25-30 because it was 197 5 days after that test. My concern is my tubes at this point. 

I asked some other reversal ladies what is the smallest beta they had with a faint bfp and surprisingly many were in the 2 -4 range. 
Maybe my body wants to keep some hcg forever...who knows


----------



## Jenafyr4

Well my Dr appt went good already gained 18lbs, but I failed my Glucose test. I'm hoping to skip the 4 hour test and go on to GD counseling, but not sure how the Dr will feel about that.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jenafyr4 said:


> Well my Dr appt went good already gained 18lbs, but I failed my Glucose test. I'm hoping to skip the 4 hour test and go on to GD counseling, but not sure how the Dr will feel about that.

Alot of people fail the test and then go on to pass the 3 hour test... Fx for you.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My nurse said it was unlikely the rusults would change because the result was 197 and its supposed to be under 135. Ive had GD with 3 out of my last 4 pregnancies, so will all that combined, I'm hoping to bypass it, especially considering I wont have anyone to go with me and One time I passed out and another my dad had to carry me in to get food lol.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fx'd Jen that you beat the odds & avoid GD this time around!

Flutter-Any news?

Brandi, Brandy & Angie, along with anyone else how are things going?

Afm-Staying busy, as usual lol Not anything new on the TTC front....as usual...:/ Just trudging along with weight loss efforts & saving money...Losing weight seems MUCH hard this time around, guess cause I'm almost 5 years older now? UGH....I never thought I would consider being 37 "old" but I guess this Journey changes that too! lol I have started Calorie Counting & a new work out routine with my trainer this week & so far, so good I guess. Down 4 pounds since Monday & since af showed up 2 days ago, I know its not fluid that I lost. Hoping by Monday I can drop a couple more pounds, so I can finally break my Plateau & get below 235! That would put me with only 35 pounds before I schedule our RE appt, of course then I have to lose another 15 pounds before I could cycle but I'm sure that would be a great motivator to lose faster! 

Dh & I have had a rough patch lately, Ok so honestly I have REALLY just wanted to rip his face off at times!:evil: Not really related to ttc, but I feel like I get stuck doing EVERYTHING! Granted, He works "12 hours a day, usually 6 days a week"(which I'm SICK of hearing) BUT I get up everyday at 230am to get him up & off to work, then go to work out(now only 3-4 days a week :)) then I go to work early, so I can get home early. I have done pretty much all the home repairs this summer so far, keep up the house, cook most everyday, fix his lunch, help with church activities & fire dept. stuff, try to spend time with my kids & take care of the animals. I feel like I'm still expected to wait on him & cater to his needs, which is really pissing me off lately! I'm sure part of it is feeling resentful of all the work I have to do & all the crap I have been & will have to go through to have a baby, as he does NOTHING! But I'm just freaking tired all the time too! I really have thought, why am I SO determined to keep ttc, when it will be more work for ME to do? I know that's selfish, but I just feel like I'm running on Empty.....:shrug: Sorry for the rant, ladies. I have friends who AREN'T ttc that go through the same things with their dh, so I know its not all about that. I blame his mother for his raising! Well I'm off to bake cakes for our fundraiser today. Hope eveyone has a good weekend!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Court didn't go as well as I had hoped this week. My ex lied through his teeth to the new judge and made me look like an alienating mother who denies access, and my lawyer wouldn't let me speak at all. I look forward to trial in October when I can finally get on the stand and say what I want.

Pregnancy wise, things are going well. Squish had a heartbeat yesterday of 160 and measured 9w2d. Next scheduled ultrasound is July 29 and I'll get a picture then.


----------



## fluterby429

Jen boo on the glucose test. I'd assume since GD is normal for you that they may just let you diet and recheck it. 

Brandi glad squish is well but sorry about court. 

Cupcake - losing weight sucks! Sorry dh is being difficult. Every marriage has their moments. 

Afm - I assume I'm not pregnant. I will never know why I had 6 positive tests. The last one I took was almost completely negative. I did pass the broke up stone in 6 or so pieces....fun fun NOT


----------



## AngienDaniel

I start my birth control tomorrow in preparation for my IVF. Tomorrow is also my 36th birthday. 3 1/2 years now we have been 'trying'. What a long journey this has been.
I am to have a full IVF cycle. All the drugs and the whole shebang.. I won't actually have my transfer until the 2nd week in September. I am praying everything goes well when the time comes.. My insurance pays 80% and I am to pay 20% Bringing my total payment to 1,600$. Not sure about drugs yet but I do have the Compassionate Care. I also have to pay for Cryo and it's 1150.$ All-in-all, not too bad... I am glad to be finally starting. I am going with the Sher Institute. I figure full IVF is my best bet and if I need, I will have enough money for two cycles as they charge around 8000 for IVF, which is not too shabby really.
I am sorry about your beta, Fluter. It is tougher when you test.
Good luck on your weight loss, Cupcake. I have cut caffeine from my diet and all candy. I was tired of watching my pant size go up.. 
Sorry about your court date, Brandi. 
Hope you and your family are doing well, Brandy!
I am sorry about you having GD, Jen. I think that would make pregnancy way more tough.
I am gonna sit here and crochet and think about babies... 
Nighty night Ladies!:sleep:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I really hope this is it for you, Angie. You so deserve it, hun! Happy birthday, too!!!

Speaking of birthdays, Asher will be 1 in 10 days. This last year has gone by so fast, it's crazy. I'll be having his birthday party next Sunday. They just put in a Party City in our town so I went in last week, and they have decorations for absolutely every cartoon themed character...EXCEPT the one I want and need. Asher LOVES Octonauts, and they don't carry Octonauts. The ladies there didn't even know what Octonauts were. So it looks like I'll be going with the next best choice...Bubble Guppies. He's not a huge fan, but he'll sit and watch it. He just doesn't get as excited about it as he does Octonauts. His girlfriend has quite the obsession though lol.


----------



## fluterby429

A few of Lyndon's 3 month pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cupcakestoy

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake I think weight loss is one of the hardest things to do! It's a very emotionally taxing journey too just like ttc. I wish you the best

Angie I'm very excited for you to start the process. For me the full cycle worked and I wish the same for you. 

Brandi I'm sorry to hear about court. I hope asher has a fun birthday though. 


We are doing well here. I have put the girls on a preschool waiting list and hope that we get picked! It took me a long time to apply to the school I wanted so I dunno. I heard it's a 3 year wait. The girls are 16 months and just as awnry as can be! They keep me on my toes for sure. It's been an adventure going from the corporate world to a stay at home mom. I couldn't imagine them doing to daycare now I'd be an emotional wreck. 

I tried to post a pic but bnb never let's me so weird.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi those girls are growing so fast! Thoughts of pre-school would break my heart. Part of me hates that they have to grow up. Can't they just stay little? I wish we could see a pic of them. 

Lyndon has really changed. In this last month he has become the happiest easy going guy (unless sleepy or hungry then he's a bear) he sleeps through the night almost every night in his own bed. I swaddle him, give him a paci, turn on the vibrating thing on his bed and turn on his light and sound spa and in a short few minutes after talking to the fish lit up on the ceiling he's out! My husband's sis bought this video monitor that connects via an app on our phones or tablets. It's awesome. I can see him, hear him, talk to him and even snap a still pic. We love it


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter I'm not sure if it's the same for you but my first 2 older children were a nightmare at night! But the twins have been a blessing at night! I think they've slept 12 hour night since about 5-6 months. Once they got over needing a bottle at night it was easy sailing!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am almost finished with my second week of birth control.
My mock transfer, testing for NK cell stuff, and some other things is on the 4th of August in New Jersey. I couldn't find anyone in my area to do a estrogen test stat so I will have to drive all the way to the clinic which is almost 5 hours away. I am gonna be checking out acupuncture as well and seeing if I can do that a few times before and after my transfer. My hubby and I have had some big talks about babies lately. I have even been buying items for our baby room. I mean furniture items.. I refuse to be beaten by this. I will not be the person that gives up until there is no hope and that will only come with aging.. I am readying our house and our life as if I will be a Mother in a matter of months, because I will be. I admit that some days it is really hard to keep that mind-set. 
I won't actually be starting any meds or anything until around the middle of August. I haven't even gotten my protocol yet and have no idea what my testing results were. I can feel myself getting pretty antsy. I have not told anyone but my supervisor at work since I had to request my transfer dates off way in advance. Since I told her though that means that all my co-workers are now aware.. It is gossip-central.. I hate it. but I love the company for what they do for people like me cause without them, I would have little hope.
Anywho, I am on my way to being a Mother again. It is both wonderful and terrifying.

Brandy and Fluter, After so many years between your children, was it difficult to adjust your lifestyle to accommodate a new baby? Was it tough on your marriage? What areas was the easiest/toughest?


----------



## ~Brandy~

For me Angie it wasn't tough but we we're very boring home bodies. It really depends on your life style. I'm an early morning person, straight to work, straight home, chill with the family, then bed. I never go out and neither of us drink and my friends circle is pretty much 1 so my social life is next to nothing. So really they became my everything once they had arrived. So nothing changed for me except I'm completely wore out all the time now lol. 

I'm super excited that you're on your way. I was thrilled once I had my protocol because then I had a road map and a plan to focus on.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats on getting started Angie! I bought mostly clothes for our little one in the beginning, but some over-anxious people have already given us baby gifts when we 1st started TTC :( I gave away a few things over the last year, but the remainder are put away in totes, which I sometimes visit & daydream about...Not often as it can either make me hopeful or sad :/ I am in a place where I just feel in my heart that we WILL be blessed though. I'm like you in a sense I guess. I don't think we will ever give up & will always have a glimmer of hope. As for attempts at IVF, well the 1st & hopefully only cycle ;) will be fully funded up front, after that not so sure what's in the cards. I mean I can't fathom going like $100,000 in debt like some I know to end up with nothing. I guess we will cross that bridge if we have to...I believe even if IVF fails, it could happen, but I really wish if God was planning a surprise Miracle, that he would do so BEFORE we pay out thousands for IVF!!!! Hope everyone is well & happy!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandy, my husband and I are the same way with staying home and hanging out with just each other. It has been just us two and my son for many years now, but I have to admit that I am nervous about silly things, like remembering to lock up my aspirin and cleaning supplies and honestly, just being ready for the full-time job of parenting again since my 16 year old basically can do for himself all day. I guess I am just scared I am too old, or that I live too old anyway...

Cupcake, this journey to be a Mother again has taken my heart and mind down roads I never thought I would have to go. I am 36 years old and working in a fast-food restaurant for the babies I WILL have. I would do almost anything to be a Mother again; including let people degrade me and ridicule me on a daily basis, and if the customers don't do that, the teenagers/idiots that I work with do.. EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. I go to work and tell myself so many times during my shifts that I am there for our baby. No other reason. I also have to say that over 95% of people that do IVF, succeed within the first three tries. I have paid up-front for one cycle already that failed, so this one I am paying for daily now and after 6 months, I am still working for the financing for this cycle. If I have too, I will continue to work for Starbucks until I use the insurance fully and will even go as far as to do Micro IVF again after the insurance is gone if I have to. 
I definitely understand your heart. I am set on this path and there is nothing that will move me from it. I stopped getting on the forums because my heart just hurt so bad from my failed IVF, but I know that if I quit, then I am the one that takes away the chance that I have. Failure can be overcome, but quitting is forever..
I am scared to death! No joke. It's terrifying after you have already spent thousands of dollars and failed.. I figure this time to do a big cycle and give myself more chances to have some frozen babies, plus if we can, we want to donate some embryos to someone. I don't mind a few of my kiddos running around in someone else's heart..
Sorry I wrote so long again. Something about this forum makes me wanna yap my head off..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, yap away :) Its nice to be able to talk and get feelings out with women who support and love you, because we all do.

My youngest just turned 10 and my grandson 1. I feel old sometimes lol. I went on the hospital tour. Same hospital I have had all my kids at, but it was re-done and is so modern... I was hoping for bigger revamped rooms, but the scenery is really nice. There are so many things that have changed since my lil one was born. I have somewhat taken to this pregnancy as if it was my first. I have been reading all the new books and technics on newborn care and breastfeeding, so much has changed.

Me and my DF live a rather boring (drama free) life. Neither of us drink or go out, even prior to getting pregnant. I know life will change, but my life and heart are ready.

I pray for each of you daily, although pregnancy at 37 has proven to be a little more taxing then when I was 27. I take it all in stride and enjoy this blessing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I do have to say that this time around I really have much more patience! I am so happy that I did end up being blessed and having these girls. The first time around I was very young and my life was so busy. While I believe I did the very best I could with my 2 older I really think this time around is totally different. But now I really have the ability to slow down and smell the roses if you know what I mean. I realize that just enjoying the tiniest moments can be a big deal now.

I am on my laptop so I can upload a photo finally. 

While I know some of you are still struggling I feel bad posting pictures but I know you will be blessed.
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngienDaniel

I feel that I will be that way too, Brandy. I think because I was so young when I had my little ones I was selfish in lots of ways. I know that because of this battle and because of my age, I will know better what I should have done differently. I am afraid about the age since almost all the women who have children at our age say the pregnancy was more difficult. I don't feel older most days, but I know that I will probably have a difficult pregnancy like others my age.
I have just 12 more days until my mock transfer and stuff. I wish I could have done the cycle in August but September it is for us. I think she said that she is shooting for my cycle day 2 or 3 to be around the 28th of August. I admit to not really knowing what is going on really. I am just following blindly. I still have 1100.00 more dollars to save for the cryo. I don't even know if we will need it, but if we do, I want to have it ready. I a just waiting for my protocol... BRING ON THE CALENDAR!! 
I gotta go slave away and sell coffee. I am on the closing shift tonight so I get home at 11pm or so and have to be back up at 6am for my shift tomorrow. Fun times..
I am praying for all you ladies..
Hope that baby girl is doing well, Jen, and your babies are so beautiful, Brandy!!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy - Lyndon pretty much sleeps through the night now. He may wake up once around 3:30am to nurse for a few minutes and goes right back to sleep. He has also been sleeping in his rock and play and not in my bed!!

Angie - as far as changes. It was a big change for us. We have a small social circle that we do things with. We were used to going out whenever we wanted because our other kids are old enough to stay home (or they would be at their own friends houses). However, while I was pregnant that gave us some time to adjust. I obviously didn't want to go out too often as I was so tired often. But, with all that said, we knew going into it that it would be different so we were ok with it. It hasn't caused us any problems in our marriage. My husband is a wonderful father and is very hands on and patient. If he wasn't I wouldn't have wanted more kids with him. 

Being older, going through all we went through to get Lyndon, I (we) appreciate it so much more. I'm more patient and I soak up every minute of his little self. We would like to have one more. I'm thinking we will try to get the frozen embryos next Sept/Oct when he's just a little over a year old. I'm really struggling with my weight and need to refocus on getting that back under control before I get pregnant again.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't know how my husband is as a father to a child.. My son is 16 and he has never been around small children as his ex-wife left him when their son was 6 months old. He isn't very patient. He is actually pretty aggravating. I also am not sure if he will be hands-on. I know that when we talk about us being parents, He lowers his eyes and his voice gets low and I can hear his fear. He says he is afraid he won't know how to be a good dad.. That he won't be a good provider, that our child won't like him, and mostly I hear how he says that he is going to teach our child to run thru the house saying, "We're under a snack." How he talks about how our baby will be the smartest kid alive. How he can't wait to sing songs to them when I am pregnant, and how he can't wait to use the phrase, "Well, it's time for me to go to work" when I ask him to change a diaper, etc, etc...

The next few weeks I have to work a lot.. I guess it will help the days go by faster. The lady hasn't told me anything about my husband's SA results... Can you ladies tell me what these numbers mean?
Volume: 3.0 ml
Viscosity: high
Sperm concentration:48 mil per ml
round cell concentration: 0 mil per ml

Motility: 5% rapid progression, 30% slow progression, 10% non-progression, 55% immotile

Morphology: 20% normal, 75% abnormal, 5% immature
That test was gibberish to me and the nurse has not gotten back to me with what any of the test results mean.. (This was his test for our other IVF) I just got the medical records from there..

Thanks ahead of time to anyone who knows anything about SA tests..


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm by no means an expert so take this with a grain of salt so to speak. 
Viscosity looks like he has very thick semen and this can make it difficult for sperm to get out and about so to speak 
Motility looks a little low. This measures if they swim in a straight line without kinda going in circles. It looks like some do immediately but the most take longer to get going. 

Morphology is a little low as well. I think it's supposed to be greater than 30 but not positive 
Volume, concentration and cells all look in the normal range. 

Are you having ICSI done?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yeah, we are.. It is included in the IVF. I know it's the weekend and the nurse will probably get back to me sometime this coming week, but it sure is hard to wait.
When I went to my consult with this doctor he said my result for my fsh was 9.. (If that is my egg quality) I had that test taken 6 months before that and it was at 4.. I didn't see how it could drop so dramatically in under 6 months time.. I was shocked as the IVF place I did the mini cycle at said NOTHING about my eggs not being good and being on the border... 
I have taken that test again cause I didn't remember fasting when I had it before and she said that was very important for accurate results.. I just wanna know the results now..
These tests are so tough. I am just ready to move ahead..


----------



## fluterby429

I can only imagine. I don't think the SA is anything to worry about especially since you are doing ICSI. If you had more time is tell you to take CoQ10 for your egg quality but you need that for at least 90 days before hand.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'd say Fluter was right on about the SA results. 

No matter what course of action taken, this is a frustrating process I feel some facilities could care less about. Hopefully all your answers will be answered soon.

AFM... moving along... went to a prego expo yesterday... that was alot of fun and I love free stuff :)

I met my DF cousin and his wife yesterday. They are about to go through IVF with icsi. She is going through the same RE I did for my IUI. She had to put it off because she's a teacher and they wanted to do her transfer when it would be the second week of school, shes hoping for soon though.

Ive had some issues with DF sister... she is younger, but has tried for a baby for some time. Her regular GYN isnt doing much, but put her on Clomid. I tried to help the girl so she can get the proper testing for herself and her OH, but shes a rude, disrespectful lil snot. She clearly has some issue with me. (everyone says its jealousy over this pregnancy) But once you are rude to my kids, thats when I stop being nice. I kinda just poofed her. I dont and will not stand for negativity surrounding myself or our daughter.


----------



## ~Brandy~

We did icsi by recovery. Meaning the eggs that didn't fertilize were manually fertilized. Our girls ended up being the icsi babies! So I am totally on board and believe in icsi


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, do you know if Starbucks insurance coverage for the IVF is country wide? Or available in only certain states


----------



## AngienDaniel

As far as I know, Jen, it is world-wide. I am not positive though as I would think that each state would offer different insurance so really, it is probably not, but I know that each girl that I studied up on before I applied for this job said that their insurance covers it. Starbucks actually offers three different types of insurance, and of course it is the most expensive, but honestly, I pay 65 dollars every two weeks and that is for health and dental insurance, I get free college, tips, coffee, stocks, and 401k plan.. Not to shabby for a part-time job.. If you want to know for a particular state, you could probably research it online. The insurance my Starbucks offers is Premera, Blue Cross Blue Shield.. Also, the fertility meds is covered separately and is not taken off the 15,000 that is available for the infertility, (if your nurse codes it right.) Also if I read it right, and I think I did.... even mail order specialty drugs cannot cost more than 100$ oop... I really hope I am right on that one..

My husband has been taking coq10 for about 6 months now. I made him start taking it after our failed IVF. Also, I know that my egg quality is not bad as the doctor that took my tubes last July told me that my eggs were better than my age should be. It went from better than average, to borderline horrid in 6 months... There's no way unless one was wrong.. I am hoping it was the little back-woods hospital I went to in January.. I will deal with whatever comes though. I am definitely opting for no less than a 5 day transfer this time.. I am also doing acupuncture as my insurance covers 12 visits a year.
The nurse told me to stay on the birth control. I will not be having a cycle until my IVF at the end of August.
I still have not told anyone but you girls. It is so shameful that I don't want to tell anyone for fear of their back-biting my family, or their gossiping.. It is what it is, I guess..
I have not told my husband that his SA was not so good as I don't want him to worry. I told him he was Super-man.. There is no reason for him to know. He is the most awesome and we are gonna get our baby from this anyhow so it will have no bearing and will just make him feel less than what he really is for no good reason.
Gonna go count up some monies and see what I got left to take care of this next month..
Sorry about your boyfriend's sister.. Sounds like she is in denial about her fertility.. I still go through that when I learn that all is not right and I have to do one more thing to fix it, but the crack head next door pops out children as often as she does her nasty butt..
I would ignore her and brag all the more.. I am gonna struggle with not bragging about my pregnancy. I am going to be such an aggravation... :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thx for the info Angie. As ugly as she has been I luke to know Ive done all I can to tey and help her and have a relationship with her


----------



## fluterby429

Lyndon is from ICSI too!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am glad to do the ICSI. It is one of the reasons why I decided to go with this place as it is included and assisted hatching too. I had 4 eggs last time and only two out of the 4 fertilized because we did not pay the 1100.00 for ICSI..
My appt is Tuesday! I am getting more nervous! I had a dream last night that I was pregnant. Oh for it to be true.....
I have had to make an appt for a lump I have under my left armpit. To be fair, I have had it for quite a number of years.. Since I got my tubes untied actually.. I think I have been more concerned with it the last weeks because of becoming pregnant.. Why is it that every single thing becomes an unconquerable mountain when you are about to receive something you've been waiting for? I wonder if subconsciously I am not just wondering if I have to trade something good happening in my life for something bad... Ah!!! Sometimes it is horrid being a woman.. Figured I'd better get it checked out either way.. No matter what it is, I want it gone.. It feels like I am just fat, but the other side doesn't feel like that. Nothing feels weird or lumpy in my breasts... I do have a tendency to get cysts.

Anyway, I have so much going on right now... I know that this month is going to go by so quickly.. 
Waiting waiting..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had Part 1 of my IPS Screening today and got to see Squish! He/She was squirming everywhere, strong heartbeat, NT measurement of 1.0mm.
 



Attached Files:







11694006_534620990027285_4314792156026832118_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie I was the same way... including the lump under my arm right before I got PG... I waited years to do something about it and then I finally had it checked. It was just a cyst and all was fine. I got so antsy and stir crazy I about made everyone around me nuts.... Nothing could go fast enough and it seemed like I watched the clock ticking.

Brandi thats awesome news. I am glad to hear you LO is doing well. Hope all your tests come back great and all is fine. FX for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie it will be here in no time!!! I know what you mean when you say something good for something bad. I honestly was scared the entire time I was pregnant that something was going to go wrong, especially after the hematoma/hemorrhage. I just wanted him out and heathy!


----------



## abanana2010

Hey y'all I am new here. I had tubal reversal on July 17th. How long did you wait to try, and how successful has your reversal been?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome! We started trying 1st cycle after tr. Not a success story for us. My tubes are short & hubby has mfi. We did get a bfp with iui but miscarried. 2 more iuis , both failed. Saving & losing weight for ivf next year now. There are some here who have had success, others moved onto ivf & have babies. What are your stats? Good luck :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I waited 4 weeks. Had my first period two weeks after surgery, got my first BFP 6 weeks after reversal. My first TR baby was born July 22, 2014. I'm expecting TR baby number 2 in February 2016.

Welcome to the group!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had intercourse the night after surgery! The doctor told me to because he could see I was about to ovulate. I had my reversal 3/1/10 and 3.5 years later after a miscarriage we moved on to Ivf. Successful the first try with twins. 

Forgot to add we had a failed iui as well. 
Gl!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Girls!
The lady from the mail-order pharmacy called me yesterday and took my insurance info. I gave her my insurance, hubby's and that Compassionate Care coupon I got last year before my hubby got out of the Army.. She calls me today and I call her on my lunch break.. She tells me that the meds added up to almost 6000$ dollars and my cost was going to be 200$. I seriously cried. I was so grateful to God. I had been so worried that we would have to postpone this cycle cause of what everyone said about the meds costing as much as their cycle and I knew that we could not afford it. No way! We are taking out 500$ every payday and giving it to the clinic already for Cryo so no way we could save for that. It would take us forever. I jerked out my bank card and we are broke until payday next weekend, but my meds will be delivered on Wednesday!! I am so grateful that the words come out as tears. They don't even form. The lady said I had to have the meds by the 13th of August.. I felt like this day was never gonna get here. I am wavering between taking the normal 2 embryos and asking for three to be transferred.I don't even know if he would transfer three. I also haven't looked up the difficulty of having triplets and I know that I should do that, but I am telling ya, it is so hard to not want to give yourself even a little extra boost of success.
Anyone that prays, pray for me and my husband. I am remaining positive, but prayer is always good. 

Congrats on your healthy baby Brandi!
Brandy, I am nervous about this fatty deposit. If the doctor ever calls me back I will make an appt. :) I am trying to not stress about it though.

Abanana: I am praying the end of my infertility journey will be with my IVF soon. The rest of my journey isn't really interesting and is not the norm so I won't tell you. I will just wish you a quick, healthy pregnancy! :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats awesome Angie! I can't remember exactly but I believe my meds were 4-5k. It's alot so I am super happy you were able to save so much!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! I'm so glad you were able to get those meds for a good price, Angie! I can't wait to keep following your journey so we can all see those beautiful babies at the end. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

abanana we were told two weeks before protected sex and 8 weeks before we could try. I'm not a success story either. We had two failed IUI's before moving on to IVF 4 1/2 years after TR. first time success and I have a baby boy that will be 4 month on the 6th. 

Angie that is AMAZING about your meds. I couldn't imagine paying 6k for just meds. My total IVF with meds was only $4100 and we paid about $6500 total including travel expenses.


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's Amazing Angie! God is so good! I'm planning for between $3-$5k for meds, but will apply for the CCare program is well. Was told we would get at least 25% off up front since we are considered "service workers" due to being with the Fire Dept. It's a start & we'll take all the discounts/help we can get!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I was truly in shock and very thankful. I have been so grateful really from the whole way. I was blessed to get the job at Starbucks. Blessed to have that 75% off coupon as I was gonna throw it away when I had my first IVF as I didn't use Gonal-F. My husband has had so many forced overtime hours at work which made it to where we could pay the 1500 down for our 20% co-pay for the IVF. Then we have paid 500 on the cryo which is 1150.. Plus we have to have money for the room which comes from the hours I have been getting over.. I know that so many things can happen. I know that my tests did not look good last time and neither did my hubby's... I have just asked and asked God for this for so many years and I know that my faith will not allow me to doubt--- He will give me a bigger family. I have to keep telling myself that as that is what faith is to me.
Darn if I ain't nervous as I can be though. I know I am ready for the journey to get there..
I have my appt on Tuesday at 1pm. It will last a few hours.. I will get my calendar I guess, and the results to all the tests I took. The doctor there is very meticulous and explains everything with a dry-erase board.. In detail.. 
I get my meds on Wednesday. That part will bring it home to my husband for sure..

Brandi, when I joined this forum in 2011/2012 it was because I had read it all of the way through and so many of the women here just made me laugh and cry. I often wonder what happened to a lot of them and know that is the worst part of writing online. I am not much for short and sweet. I fail in the 'online etiquette'.. I am online cause I share things here that I wouldn't with people I might know, so I get to talk more than I actually do in real life.. Anyhow.. if you haven't read this forum, you should take some time.... It's an amazing story of love and hope, and anger.... Years and years of it..
Night ladies.. I will be back sometime this week!
Praying all is well with everyone!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also Cupcake, it is a straight up 25% if you are a service worker.. The rest is income based..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow Angie that is great... God is good :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nope much going on here, getting big. I get to see lil miss addisyn today at my specialist appt. there are checking her growth and making sure my placenta previa has corrected itself.

I'm so ready to meet my lil one and kiss her sweet face. Altough I think my DF is more excited than me...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Lil miss Addisyn is doing great. Shes a little big in the 56th percentile for her gestational age, measuring a week ahead and 2lb 13oz. I still have a slight placenta previa but it has moved some and she is in a transverse position but Dr is confident she and my body will do what they need to soon.
 



Attached Files:







20150803_135901.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0









20150803_135913.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats so precious Jen! Even my twins were transverse till right before the end. I cant remember but I think it was the week I delivered that she turned.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I joined bnb in 2010. I was on another thread for a very long time. I think I have 4 others on my Facebook that don't come on here any longer. They all have sweet TR babies. I love watching them grow. I to often wonder how others are. Like FaithHopeLove. 

Jen she's looking beautiful! It won't be long until she's in your arms. 

I had my first AF since baby this week. I blame my kidney stone ordeal because I've now had to supplement 2 bottles a day since then due to my milk. Oh well I guess. He's 4 months old today. If we don't get a surprise bfp before Sept of next year we will go get frozen embryos. Right now I need to focus on my weight. I feel like a sleeve failure and it's causing me to get depressed.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ladies!!! I am over the moon & terrified all at the same time! I got a BFP today!!!! Worried my lines were too light for 15-16 dpo, but I got a + Digi!!!! Starting Progesterone tonight & had HCG drawn today...Praying this is our sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

OMG... Cupcake thats so exciting, I needed some amazing news because today is my Birthday!!! This makes me soooo happy... praying for you a sticky bean :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you! Dh cried! We are excited, but trying to just enjoy the moment regardless of the outcome :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh.....duh....Happy Birthday Jen!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you and can't wait for a great update :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh cupcake thats amazing! I am so excited for you :) I needed good news todays been super rough.

Navygrrl I see you're on! How are you?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG YAY CUPCAKE!!!!! Prayers for good numbers and sticky vibes!!!

Happy birthday Jen!


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl I see you're on! How are you?

I'm not good at being sneaky, LOL. I still come back to read to check up on everyone. I'm doing okay. Stressed at work since the store manager keeps cutting hours while still wanting us to maintain the same service levels, which doesn't work out. I'm up for a promotion. I passed the first interview, and the next one is on the 15th. 

My ex's wife is pregnant with their second baby, due in February. I was hit really hard when she told me, and I'm still a little bitter about it. I'm happy for her, but I wanted it to be me. She's a few years older than I am, so I suppose there's still hope for me. We're NTNP, though, and unless hubby's bonuses are bigger than expected and we can afford IVF, it looks like my time TTC is pretty much over.

I'm so excited to see Cupcake's good news! Lots of prayers and mojo that it's a sticky one!

Happy Birthday, Jen!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well that joy was short lived.... Started spotting this evening :( not liking how this looks to be heading.....*sigh


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope it is just a little spotting, Cupcake. Lots of people bleed a little. Praying for you so much!

Jen, Happy belated birthday! I see your beautiful little one. She sure is cute.

Hi, Navy!! I have been wondering how you are. 

Fluter, I think about Faith a lot, and CJ.. I wish they would pop in. That's awesome about you going to get your babies next year. I keep praying I have twins so I dont have to go through this again. I found out at the doctor that my eggs are fine at 6 and my fsh was at 2.9. He said it is awesome and I must have just not fasted enough or something. I did get tested for NK cell something or other and I failed that test and now must have intralipids during my pregnancy. Well, before and during... I start my meds on the 20th. I got them in the mail and it was daunting to say the least... He said he didn't give me a full IVF dosage since he did not want me to pop out 30 eggs when 10 would do the trick.. I am counting on 2 doing the trick. I am taking Gonal F and Menopur. It is so scary. I am praying that either my husband's or my insurance covers the intralipids as it is 600$ each time. That is a bit for a single IV.. Gotta do what I have to though and we are trying to wiggle that money from somewhere....If we have to.
I am still waiting on my Mom to tell me good luck.. I guess I will be waiting till pigs fly.. I don't see why so many people feel they are entitled to feel negatively about a decision that does not affect them. If she wasn't my Mom I tell her off, but since she is, I just complain about her lack of intelligence and compassion to you guys.. Makes me so mad I could bite nails..

Just a few weeks. I am ready for pregnancy.. Well, after I start drinking a little more water.. blah!

Cupcake, I am thinking about you!


----------



## fluterby429

Omg Cupcake I'm so so so excited for you!!! Don't stress over the sporting (easier said than done I know) take your progesterone and drink plenty of water. Omg I can't handle how excited I am 

Navy glad you popped in. Sorry your going through a rough patch. I know I thought we were through many times with TTC and in the end I couldn't accept NO for an answer so I busted down doors so to speak. Hang in there. 

Jen Happy Birthday!!!

Angie - I have a good feeling about this IVF cycle for you.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake hold in there love! Im so happy for you! 

Jen Happy Birthday, a little belated! I feel your pregnancy is flying by!

Angie I wouldn't expect anything from anyone anymore. If you do your only going to find yourself upset with them even though you know they aren't going to support you. I have everything crossed this is your cycle. 

Afm, well Emma's hit the terrible 2's. I'm down 90lbs and feel amazing. I'm done Ttc but dH wants to put faith it what ever happens happens and I'm not really on board so we've had some heated discussions.

This is 4 months into my diet (14 lbs down)& exercise then my 18 months(90lbs down) in photos.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcakestoy

I wish I hadn't told dh.....gahhh! He's a wreck, oddly I'm at peace this morning. Still constant dull cramps & red/blood spotting but no clots. Did a frer today which is about the same darkness. Honestly will be shocked if this little bean makes it, but its in Gods hands. Should hear from Dr. Today....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake, praying for you..

Momma, you look amazing, congrats on the continued success.

Angie, so excited and nervous for you on this journey. I also have a good feeling about this cycle.

Thank all you ladies for the birthday wishes :)


----------



## abanana2010

Thanks for yalls input, I am just seeing it as I am still trying to figure out forum lol. I am 27 years old. I have 5 children actually with my ex husband. I was remarried and we decided we want to try for one or two more! Crazy I know. Well July 17 I had my surgery was told I only needed to wait one week. We caved in at five days it didn't hurt oddly. I also had my period that week. I have been taking ovulation tests and began to get scared when I didn't get a positive until cycle day 19 I believe. We bd on the day before positive and the day of positive but not after??So right now 3dpo !!!! I am really hoping this will be successful. The Dr. Said surgery went great and maybe that's why I had clearance so early ? I have no clue but this 2ww will be the death of me lol.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dr. called HCG-16 & Progesterone a measley 0.9! I am so sad & devastated. He wants me to pick up a new rx for P & come back in for re-draw on Monday. UGH Bleeding has picked up, I'm sure its over. My heart hurts & I just don't understand why we have been blessed unexpectedly with a bfp only to have our hearts ripped out again. I'll update officially on Monday, but for now this feels like our 2nd Angel :cry:


----------



## Jenafyr4

So very sorry Cupcake, praying for your miracle


----------



## AngienDaniel

Momma, your weight loss is amazing!!
Dang Jen, I can't believe you are almost 30 weeks already!

Cupcake, I am sorry about your progesterone level.. Maybe the new meds will help it kick in gear.
Just goes to show you that you DEFINITELY can get pregnant all on your own. Maybe you just need to tweak a few things..

I have a busy work schedule the next few weeks. I am trying to stay patient really. Found a place to set up some acupuncture appts; still didn't call and see about coverage for those intralipids since I worked until 330 pm and didnt have time.. 
Waiting..
Thanks ladies for boosting my hopes for this cycle. I feel as confident as I think a person would be capable of feeling. I am feeling vulnerable for sure.. More so than I think I ever have and it's a tough spot to voluntarily put yourself in. I know that this battle is not for the faint-of-heart.. I will never quit. No matter how bad it gets.
It has been a tough day today.
I lost a friend once because I said that it was much harder to lose a baby once you had it, than to have never had it at all and never felt the joy or the hope. I stand by what I said then: Nothing is more painful than losing a pregnancy, definitely not the sorrow of never having been pregnant as the only thing stolen from you is the hope and not the life itself.. I won out though as that person removed themselves from my life and even though it still remains childless, at least I have a heart. 

Pray for my friend today as her 4th IVF failed and she will miscarry. She needs more prayers than what she will allow right now.
It's been such a rough day...

Night everyone!
Praying for you Cupcake.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Test is almost negative today. Dh & I talked & since we did get a natural bfp think we will try 2-3 months of Clomid in the fall. He has also agreed to try the clomid to increase his counts if the Dr. Feels it could help ....neither of us want to do more iuis tho :/ so I guess this is the less non invasive "Hail Mary" before ivf in the spring lol I'm actually in a ok place today. Did a lot of crying/mourning the yesterday, but am ok & actually glad to know its almost over. Surprisingly this loss wasn't as hard as the 1st physically or emotionally. Ready to get off the progesterone & get back to the gym. Also SUPER ready to hit the beach in a few weeks!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I'm so sorry babe. I do agree with Angie that you got this one all natural and tweaking a few things should help. I hope you guys get that little sticky bean soon you so deserve it. 

Angie prayers for your friend. Ttc long term is never for the faint and often people think because others hold it together easier or don't express their heartbreak over losing a pregnancy it is never easy. I still cry talking about it with my husband and we have a rainbow baby, and all those losses made us cherish her even more so because it was so hard. You will get your baby! I have hopes for you! 

Thanks for all the encouraging words girls! I figure not focusing on getting pregnant made it easier to focus on getting fit and healthy. I'm kinda missing the pregnancy part of feeling the baby growing and knowing I'll have another but I'm really done because Emma's enough. I don't have the patience I had when I was younger.


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake ...I'm so so sorry. I'm still so hopeful for you. I think clomid may help both of you. Hugs 

MommaB wow! You look amazing. How did you lose it? 

Angie my heart hurts for your friend. That's terrible.


----------



## Mommabrown

fluterby429 said:


> Cupcake ...I'm so so sorry. I'm still so hopeful for you. I think clomid may help both of you. Hugs
> 
> MommaB wow! You look amazing. How did you lose it?
> 
> Angie my heart hurts for your friend. That's terrible.

I lost it over 18 months with diet change and exercise. Good fats, low carb, and lots of proportion control too.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Went in for repeat beta today......which was pointless :/ The nurse was so sweet & tried to give me hope that all is well, which I know I lost the pregnancy, but it was a nice gesture on her part. To soothe myself I got in some retail therapy & hit the gym :) Where I discovered the cause of my hip pain....ugh the Elliptical :( I love it, but guess I am doomed to find new equipment to work with. Back on track with my eating plan, since I had gotten lazy the last 2 weeks. It felt GOOD to sweat out some frustration today!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am glad your nurse was compassionate, Cupcake. I have seen so many the last few years that have just lost their kindness.

Your weight loss is amazing, Momma.

Fluter, my friend actually had bleeding and a very low beta, but after a few days, her line got darker and all is going great now. She has her repeat beta tomorrow and I am sure she is going to get WONDERFUL news. Makes me happy as can be as she deserves to have as many babies as she wants, she is so kind. I think that maybe she just had early implantation bleeding.. She is doing awesome now. <3

AFM: I have 10 days before I start my cycle. The doctor wants me to do some intralipids, but my husband and I do not want to do the procedure as it is just fat injected into your veins for extra protein. It also is not FDA approved and is costly when some fish oil pills will do the exact same thing.. I have asked my clinic about it and will do the procedure if I have no choice, but I think they just try to make everyone do it and I don't believe in the benefits they say it provides.. It just doesn't make sense to me as that procedure is what they do for people who have to be fed intravenously. It makes no sense and I feel that it is just a way to waste money. I guess I will see. I know I don't really approve of it, but I will EAT the fat whole if it gives me my healthy pregnancy. I just am so tired of wasting our money.. It is so hard to just throw it away on pointless procedures and maybes...
I am ready to get this underway for sure. It is seeming like it takes forever and it is financially difficult.


----------



## abanana2010

Hey Yall! First a bit about me. I have five children and remarried and we decided we would like to try to conceive a baby together. Well my tubes were tied, so Tubal Reversal was July 17th, and immediately had my period. My doctor gave me permission to go ahead and start a week after. I have 9cm on each side, and he said it went very very well! Well ovulation test did not become positive til cd18. Here I am 6-7 dpo and have had a very headache which I had with each of my pregnancy's. I have also had a change in cervical mucus, sleepy, and some crampiness on right side about two days ago. Decided to test. WELL I know these are blue dye tests, but Ipersonally have never had evaps, I have more evaps with ic than ever. Well I took one and saw a line, so took a nother test in fear it was a evap and there its is again!! So I ran to a different store, and got a different brand but same kind and there it is again!! What do you think, do you see it? I honestly got a positive on blue dyes before first response with my other pregnancy's so that is why I use them. I just feel like at 7dpo if these are positives that is exactly why they are so light. Please let me know what you think!
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-10_18.53.38.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry, they all look grey to me. Wait a few more days and test again. 7dpo is pretty early.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Also, FRER are now MORE sensitive than they previously were. I got both of my BFPs on FRER's at 10dpo with my first TR baby, and 9dpo with evening urine with this baby. They test positive at 6.5mIU now, I believe.

My levels at 10dpo with both babies were 16 and 17 respectively, meaning I tested positive on an FRER with this baby with levels less than 17.


----------



## abanana2010

Thankyou for being honest. They are the blue in person just very faint. It was to hard to get in picture without altering the colors some. Fingers Crossed though! eek.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I understand. My first FRERs at 9dpo had mixed reviews on whether it was pink or grey. By 10dpo, it was definitely pink, by 11dpo, no mistaking it and next week I'll be in the second trimester. Hope it becomes more clear for you.


----------



## fluterby429

I agree I don't think they have color but I could be wrong. 

Angie I'm so glad your friend is ok! I must have missed that part. As far as the lipid injections, I say it's a scam to get more money out of desperate people and it's sad. I've never heard of it 

Brandi your first tri went fast! Oh and the FRER I had 6 positives with a level of just over 2 recently. They are crazy sensitive


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The whole thing is just flying by.

I was going to stay Team Yellow, but for my own mental health, I can't. I have my heart set on another boy, so much so that the thought of having another girl makes me extremely upset. I've suffered from severe depression in the past to the point that I nearly took my life several times, and I'm afraid that if I wait until the birth to find out and the OB announces that it's a girl, it'll send me spiralling into a deep depression and I'll reject her. I don't want my baby to feel unloved or unwanted, and for my kids and my own sake, I need to keep myself healthy mentally. So I'm going to find out, so that if it's a girl, I have several weeks to prepare myself and be happy, so that when she's born, I can shower her with love and happiness.

I feel horrible mentioning that here because there are so many here who have struggled and still are and would love a healthy baby, regardless of gender. But I also know I love this baby enough, boy or girl, that I need to keep myself healthy for all of their sakes.

September 8, I'll find out. I'm still keeping it a secret from everyone though.


----------



## ~Brandy~

While I've never experienced this issue Brandi your mental health is extremely important. I assume you're seeking help with a therapist to talk this through. I am glad you're aware that it's important to resolve this before the baby is born. 

For yours and the childrens sake I hope you have a support system in place.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't yet. I've been waiting to find out before seeking a counsellor, but will most definitely be seeking one in the case that it is a girl.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am just gonna say, "What the heck!"
Now... Abanana, I am not an expert on evap lines and FRER doesn't work as well for me as everyone else.. the internet cheapies are amazing to me. I don't see color on your test, but I do know that to have three different tests bought in three different places would be amazing to having evaps on all three. I also know that no one should buy blue dye tests.. EVER. They are the bane of every ttc woman's existence. I can actually finally say this with full sincerity: I hope this is your first TR baby! Best of luck getting pregnant quickly!

I have 9 more days... The doctor's office told me today that I do not have to do the intralipids. I think it is a ridiculous idea---injecting fat proteins into your body through your veins.. Insane! I didn't want to pop out 600 bucks for that crap! Not once but twice.. 1,200$ for 2 'infusions'... I know I will probably hear a lecture, but I can't just drag money from thin air and I am not going into debt for a fat injection unless it gives me new boobs.
Cycle still on... I have been having break-thru bleeding on my birth control.. I have been on it over 5 weeks though.. I can't wait to get this underway! I am so ready. I pray this is my last time with IVF as I don't want to have to go thru this again. I still can't find an acupuncture place... Makes me nuts! I think I am just gonna go for a girls spa day after my transfer.. Facials and pedicures and manicures and some cute underwear... Way more relaxing than hunting down an acupuncturist..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey all. Angie-getting close girl! I need a play by play of your ivf journey! 
AB-hope your tests darken up!
Brandi- I agree that mental health is a priority, counselling keds or whatever to get you where you need to be. I have never felt that way though, with any pregnancy. I mean I had a preference, but like now as long as we are blessed with a healthy baby it doesn't matter to us in the end. Hope you get the boy you want or the help you need....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, right now I am thinking about embryo disposal.. Heaven knows I love my husband and I never want to be divorced,but I was reading this battle that is going on between a 46 year old woman and her soon to be ex husband. She had cancer and can no longer have children, but she has 5 embryos in cryo.. When her and her husband did the retrieval though she signed that in the event of a divorce, the embryos were to be destroyed and neither person got them... Of course she wants them as she will never be able to have her own children, but the eggs were fertilized by her ex and he does not want her to have 'his' children as she agreed legally to destroy them. I think that in the event my husband does not want me anymore we will half the babies between us as we both have fought and cried and bled for them.. Decisions, decisions...
The hardest part about this so far has been the waiting.. I have been tested for everything under the sun.. Had to pay 250 bucks for a mock transfer that it seems like not many insurances cover, the travel to and from New Jersey and local blood draws, I have been on birth control since the 14th or so of July, and I believe that I start Lupron on the 20th and take that for a week or so before I add in Gonal-F and Menopur. I have not really focused on my calendar as when I do, I know it will become obsessive for me and the waiting will be more difficult. I will have had three separate visits to New Jersey and then the week for the retrieval that I have to pay. I don't know how the meds are going to treat me. I know that I take my vitamin, 4 folic acid pills, birth control, 2 fish oil, and aspirin daily right now. Honestly I am pretty nervous about the meds as I will have to be presentable to society and the fear of being a super b-word is pretty real.. Honestly, it is the most terrifying thing I have ever done. Even giving birth the first time didn't make me so afraid. I am actually spending the days, (when I am not working) crocheting my soon to be baby some blankets. I wanted to make the blankets by hand and it keeps me focused on positive thinking. I have even bought paint for the baby's room and will be working on that this coming week as I will not be able to paint after I am pregnant. ;D I think keeping a journal is nice. Even if you just say the same things day-after-day, (like I do) it helps you to feel better and put things into perspective if just for a moment. It doesn't help that I have one failed IVF under my belt already. I got pregnant every single month when I was doing the deed myself, but give me IVF and I flopped. Just praying I don't do it again. I also try to just talk about, even if it's aggravating as sometimes the heart gets overloading and it's good to let it out. That's why I blab to you girls as no one I know understands or cares really about my problems.
I also noticed that so far there have been small hidden fees that I have had to come up with, like the mock transfer and office visits--- as my down-payment supposedly doesn't cover the visits themselves, I guess. Be careful of people trying to talk you into pointless money wasting stuff that makes your financial prospects difficult.. Like PGD testing and Intralipids.. :) Unless you have thousands of dollars extra to find out the sex of your babies and if they are supposedly 'perfect'embryos.. I am a poor girl myself. Gotta stop talking now..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well girls, I had my repeat beta Monday....After all the bleeding & clotting & cramping & a P level of 0.9 I KNEW I had miscarried again. Didn't get the call until this morning that my HCG actually went up to 47???? I actually argued with the nurse that there is NO way I'm still pregnant after the blood bath I had. I am just in complete & utter shock right now. We have grieved this bfp as a loss already. Which with a 61 hour doubling time, along with the initial P level, I'm still not very optimistic to say the least. She had me come in this morning for repeat draw & said if I truly did miscarry then this level should be on its way down & that 61 hours is "ok" doubling time...Just spotted the last 2 days so far, still crampy, still taking the progesterone....*sigh Praying for God's will with this bfp. I do hope if its not viable its not in a tube & ends quickly as we are booked for vacation in 11 days! :dohh: I've googled til my fingers hurt & can't find any stories of such a low P level with a happy ending, so I am guarding my heart & not getting my hopes up....Will update on this craziness tomorrow when I can.......


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers for you Cupcake... crazier things have happened...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Maybe a SCH or, God forbid, the loss of a twin? Prayers for a good outcome for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Who knows? I'm trying g to be optimistic, but honestly I'm still sure its just a matter of time before my #s drop. Just do t think this is our thb..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Betas came back at 111, 38.72dt! No more spotting. Re-draw tomorrow. Trying to contain myself & not be excited, but I can't help but feel my hope growing....:/


----------



## AngienDaniel

That sounds like awesome numbers to me, Cupcake! You didn't even need IVF info as you're gonna have your baby and use all that IVF money to do the nursery! :)
So glad your numbers are going up!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie! Trying to not get too far ahead with this..... Still got always to go, but I'm still good. Peace in my heart, it belongs to Him!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! Great numbers! I hope they keep rising like that for you!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ive been praying Cupcake. .. i was a slow riser too. Try to keep faith. I am for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am thinking of you cupcake!

Angie- I am super excited for you the days are closing in :) 

Jen- hang in there your trucking right alone. You'll be just fine.


----------



## Jenafyr4

My life is in shambles right now.... Its supposed to be the happiest time for me and its not, which makes me sad :cry:

I know being pregnant makes me hormonal, but I know when I'm being disrespected. (I will spare all the details...)My babyshower is next weekend and me and DF arent even together :nope: Did my maternity pics alone and was in the hospital with an allergic reaction alone :( I'm trying to stay strong and healthy for me and the baby but I find it difficult to even eat when its just not supposed to be like this... Ladies please pray for my situation, because right now things seem so hopeless for me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Jen! Sorry to pry, but do you mean you 2 split up? Lifting you up & hoping df comes around to his senses!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake- I'm so hopeful for you. I could almost cry happy tears! 

Angie - you too girl. It's an exciting time. Don't stress over the acupuncture. Do the spa thing. It's fun and relaxing. They also say to watch funny movies. I know I did. Keep your feet warm and eat your pineapple core. 

Jen - I'm so so sorry. Hang in there and we're here if you need to vent 

Nothing happening over here. I just have the most spoiled baby ever and now that the older kids are back in school, I get to deal with his hot mess self alone. The big kids helped make him rotten. Oh well they are only little for a short while. My house will be clean again someday... Oh speaking of house, we are hoping we can buy a house very soon before this house (his grandmas gets foreclosed on or we'll have to rent) the foreclosure isn't our fault btw. It was out of our hands. I'm sure I shared that in the past.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes we split up... I asked him to leave because I was hurt and angry, but when I reached out to him ( which I dont feel I should be the one, since I didnt do anything wrong) he said he cant stand my bitching!!! I have felt he has been distant. He cant perform when we have sex because he says i put him on the spot yet i caught him watching porn and pleasing hisself. Like I dont feel bad enough about myself right now :( But when i saw in his phone history he had looked at some girls pics on fb... I lost it. When I confront him about certain things... he says I'm a grown ass man I do what I want. IDK where and why things went wrong. I'm just so sick over everything.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh jen. I'm so sorry to hear this! I do feel you did the right thing tho! Hang in there...


----------



## fluterby429

Jen I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Sending you a big hug sweetheart. 

Cupcake how are you?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Doing well, I think....lol have sore boobs, dull cramps which makes me worry that its ectopic at times, but they are not consistent so idk??? Still no more bleeding or spotting & I am staying tired. Did have some mild nausea & threw up yesterday, so hoping my numbers are going up. Labs Monday! I'm 5wk3 today, so I'm guessing US at Tues appt or on Thurs! I have embraced this little bean & will love it for as long as its here! No point in trying to guard my heart lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, honey there are no words.. I am sorry about your idiot boyfriend. I went through the same thing with my ex and it was very hard to be pregnant and alone. Be careful to stay happy or it might be tough after the birth. I was so depressed, I had to give my daughter to my mom through the nights for the first few weeks cause I kept thinking about hurting her. Thank God she is 14 now, but there are times I still feel like hurting her. :) I pray your boyfriend comes to his senses, but truly, either way, I think you will be able to do what you have to cause you were strong enough before him, you will be strong enough after him....
Cupcake, I am so happy for you!!! No one should have to go through this IVF nightmare.

I am still waiting. Start my Lupron and steroid on the 20th. My work schedule is a disaster, and this is my husband's first week of vacation starting tomorrow.. I have been busy painting and getting our house ready. I know it sounds weird, but even if I have to stay working at Starbucks until the end of time, I will not give up until I succeed. I will let the insurance pay for two full ivf cycles and then I will pay for frozen transfers until pigs fly. If by chance I still do not conceive, I will go work at Walgreens or have my husband transfer to Time Warner.. I will be pregnant. I will I will. I will. Freakin will!

Hopefully sooner rather than later cause this stuff sucks!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- we are cautiously optimistic, but will be glad to see placement & the heartbeat. Fx'd & prayers that we reach those milestones this week before our trip. At least want to see the sac & yolk sac for sure!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Nothing like seeing that flickering heartbeat.. One milestone I wanna cross soon myself. I am so happy that you don't have to do IVF. It makes life so much easier. I am as excited to hear about your baby's heartbeat as I am about seeing my own one day soon.. :D


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm praying for both of us ;)


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you both. Im doing my best to stay sane but its hard. I can't eat and when I do i get sick. Ive lost 5lbs since my Dr appt last week :( i have managed to keep down half a pb&j sandwich and a bologna sandwich so far. Im able to keep my vitamins down also so i pray i can get past this for her health.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I can't imagine Jen! Do try to eat & keep it together for your LO....
Well I guess I spoke to soon, *sigh....light pink spotting & woke up to cramps, along with a foreboding feeling of doom in my gut. I know spotting with vaginal P is common. U guess after your 1st loss its easy to automatically go full spectrum of emotions. If you pray, please lift me up the next few days. It sucks to be in such limbo.,..


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake ugh I hope you have answers soon. Limbo is no place to be with your heart. I'm hoping for a good outcome but answers good or bad are needed to move forward.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for your kindness flutter. Spotting is gone & I caved & took a digi today, with a 2 hour hold & got "2-3 weeks" so something is going on in there, as my last hcg was 111 on weds. Praying for good numbers with tomorrow's draw, will update asap.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Waiting for tomorrow!... always waiting... I don't know what I will do with my life after I don't have to wait anymore. It's such a part of my life..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yep....waiting is way over rated!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Well that's good. I'm hopeful for you. 

Angie you know this is a long waiting process. I hope all your waiting will pay off


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter.. It really is tough to wait sometimes. I think it is much easier than it was at first though. After all these years it still has not become something I am good at despite the practice. :D

I start my first shot this week. As the days pass, I have more and more breakthrough bleeding. It is pretty aggravating, but not unbearable. I didn't get off of work for the day I will need on the 28th so I will be calling in. It's the first time I have called in and I am nervous about it. There is noone to take my shift or I would ask around and the only girl that has that day off is not worth asking as I know she will not take it and then I will have a more difficult time calling in. Of course I will have an excuse but that doesn't make me feel less guilty for leaving my co-workers short-handed. I need off two Fridays in a row and at a fast-food place the weekends are like gold.. I hardly ever get them off. I hate slacking.

I am nervous about the beginning of this journey. I guess I measure the beginning as the start of the meds cause up till that point, I can turn around. I am excited and scared and I feel so emotional about it some days that my desire to be a Mother again makes it hard to not cry over how incredibly sucky this journey has been for me. It has changed me as a person and not in a good way either. I am more guarded and less amused. My humor has a shadow over it and I am praying our baby will give me that back. I know that I am ready to wipe away the sorrow of these last few years and see the sunshine again..

Let the countdown begin:::::: Thursday is right around the corner..

Praying for you Cupcake! I am glad your digi is reading correctly. That is a good thing.


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake praying that the spotting is just old blood from implantation and that rising numbers mean there's a sticky bean in there. Fx for you Hun.

Angie I hope this is your big chance too. All of your hard work and waiting will pay off and we are all rooting for you! 

We are ttc, it's not a big leap in but if it happens it happens. We are just not preventing it. It was me that needed convincing but when your husband says he loves watching you with babies and having a nb baby niece it really brings out the broodiness in a man! So here's to cycle #1 3 years later.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma-WOW! Good luck to you on your big decision!
Angie-I won't pretend to know the fear & frustrations of IVF yet, but praying for you!

Well- I woke up at 4:30am with left lower quad pain, It felt like trapped gas or severe constipation, which I have not had. Got up & tried to go have a bm, no luck but did have gas, but pain got worse. Felt more like pressure & burning, but did get achey & sharp at times, so off to the er I go. Knowing they would see a bulging tube.....Nada :/ Nothing in tube, but did see a cyst? on left ovary. lining was ok, but no sac yet...:/ I'm only 5 weeks & 3-4 days, I think so I knew we might not see anything, but I was so scared that I'm sure that didn't help my pain....Good news is they did a beta & it is up to 517(52 hr DT) which is in doubling in range so far. I'm glad its ok for now, but something has got to give! I NEED to know WHERE this bean is 1st & foremost BEFORE we leave on SATURDAY!!!!! Not sure dh will want to go if we don't have answers, not sure if we'd have any R&R anyways, since I would probably be a regular in the Daytona ER...Geesh, God has a since of humor giving us this BFP, right before vacation huh, especially after all these years! If this is a sticky baby, my dh says its a girl since its giving us fits already....I'm saying its a stinkin' little man! lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

The doubling is fantastic cupcake! With517 HCG they probably wouldn't see a sac yet so I wouldn't panic. Hang in there! 

Angie so excited for you this week!


----------



## fluterby429

Well I accidentally I unsubscribe to this thread lol. So in case you missed me, I'm back kidding 

So glad the tubes were clear and YAY for doubling numbers. 

MommaB good luck TTC


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake woo hoo! Yes as Brandi said hcg isn't high enough yet but it should be there in no time! Can't wait for you to see bean! 

Ok so have any of you done a uterine cleansing? I know that after pregnancy all kinds of nasty can be left over in there and well at this point I just don't want to pay $800 for a hsg again. Anyways gonna use peony root and Rasberry leaf plus taking maca and whey protein to kick it off and see how it goes.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Great numbers, Cupcake! 
Congrats on deciding to ttc again, Momma! I have never done a uterine cleansing, but it sounds interesting.

2 days till countdown begins. I am excited for sure. I am anticipating pregnancy. I pray I am not let down as I will be devastated. Sometimes it's so hard to keep myself fully positive and keep that fear from niggling in the back of my mind. I hate doubt. I drank my last beer tonight. Bring on pregnancy and nursing. My husband will be smoking his last cig in the morning... Such a heavy undertaking. When I had to quit smoking it was the hardest thing I ever still do. Everyday I think about smoking even after these 4 years. I pray it is easier for him.

Cupcake, you could make an ER visit Friday night and it should for sure tell you, and show you what you need to know. You numbers should be around 2000 by then. Pretty sure 1500 is the "I can see something in there" mark.. I pray you get to see your baby right where they're supposed to be.
After my positive test I am only going to have one blood draw after the initial one to make sure it has risen acceptably and then wait until my ultrasound. Not streesing myself out with my next pregnancy. The hubby and I are so expectant. I don't know why as I know that so many people have to go through this struggle time-after-time and don't get pregnant. I don't know why I think I deserve it. Lots of people go through crap I couldn't even imagine to get their baby. I am feeling humbled tonight by the thought of so many women who struggle and I feel guilty because this job, this insurance, and pretty much our upcoming family, was handed to us.. I pray that God helps me to be thankful in every way. It seems like such an amazing gift of mercy to me.
I am praying for you ladies that are ttc and the ones of you that are not yet trying again too..
Just two more wake-ups and I start my walk to our first baby. I can honestly say that after all these years of trying, I will have NO problem saying that "We're Pregnant", as my bestie has earned the right to be pregnant too. :D

Nighty night Girls!
Jen, I am thinking about you!


----------



## fluterby429

Uterine cleanse? I'm going to google 

Angie - it's almost time. I had two betas after just to see if they doubled and then had a 3rd when I went to the ER at 5w1d. Sac was seen then but my numbers were well over 6000. I had high hcg 

AFM - I've been studying for my TEAS Exam. I procrastinated on studying and now I'm kicking myself. I take the test next Wed and submit my application to the nursing program. I've completed all my prerequisite classes and will complete the last two corequisites this semester that starts next Tuesday.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope you get accepted, Fluter! I start the last of my Preschool Education classes on the 24th. I am ready for them to be over for sure.. Too many years of school.. It will keep me busy for a few months for sure though. I hope you do awesome!


----------



## cupcakestoy

1st OB appt, today! Not expecting much lol I figure he will have me do another Beta tomorrow, then an US on Thursday. If we can't see anything by then, then I'm not sure what the plan will be.....I do suppose they have lab corp & private US places in Daytona or if that fails, the ER....I DO NOT want to spend my vacation in an ER! lol Oh well, we will cross that bridge if we need too....I had my 1st hormonal melt down last night! I'm assuming it was mostly stress, but I know hormones are all jacked up! I set a hamper on my toe & it hurt, which set off the waterworks, the sobbing didn't come until my son looked at me & laughed :/ My poor dh has NO clue why his wife is nuts at this point & calls one of our friends/neighbors to come check on my sanity! :/ Got to work on that for sure! lol 
Momma-I've heard of doing the castor oil packs, but not a cleanse.....
Flutter-Hope you sail through your test!
Angie-Getting closer by the minute to your THB!!! I'm excited for you!
Brandy-How is your friend doing?
Brandi-How are you feeling? any updates?


----------



## Jenafyr4

I am hanging tight, just trying to be happy. We are talking, but I just dont know and the more I think about things, the more depressing it is. I have buried my thoughts into my baby shower this Sunday and my moms 4th upcoming eye surgery, plus getting my kids ready for school. Thank you ladies for caring and I pray for healing...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm exhausted and ready to be done work already, but still have 389 hours left to work before I'm eligible for maternity leave. Thinking of taking an early leave at 27 weeks if I can get all my hours in on time and convince my OB to write me off.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi you're so lucky to have that type of maternity leave. 

Jen I just don't know what to say girl other than do what you feel is best. 

Angie- thanks, me too! I'll know by October I think


----------



## ~Brandy~

Good luck at your appt cupcake! 

My friend is doing well. She had surgery and is now doing chemo and radiation therapy. They thought they got it all during surgery but 2 weeks later the pathologist found cells.. So hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope she gets a good outcome too, Brandy!!

Well, we get 52 weeks paid maternity leave here, but as long as I have 600 hours in by the time I'm 27 weeks, I can get 13 weeks paid sick leave on top of the maternity leave. It's not a hard job by any means, but it's very fast paced, lots of running, not many breaks for water, heavy lifting, and it's already increasing my cramps. I have my first OB appointment tomorrow so I'll bring it up to her and see what she says, but I HAVE to get 600 hours total in before I can get sick and/or maternity leave


----------



## cupcakestoy

UGH, Small amount of dark brown/rusty spotting when I wipe. I KNOW its cause of the Transvag US, but I'm really getting tired of the unknown/anxiety crap lol My Impatience in showing :dohh:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ob appt went good. Another US, said lining was nice & thick. Paid attention to one area in center that looked like a ridge & was thicker. Felt it was possibly start of sac! Of course said we'd check again next week, but after we told him about our trip he said we would do bets Thursday & he'll give me a script for redraws in Florida. He said if they won't draw them at labcorp since he doesn't have privileges. Then we would just do an US on our return day. He did say he wanted me to swear I'd go to the er at once if I started bleeding or having pain tho. All in all he told us everything looked good & promising of a normal pregnancy :) praying he's right & glad to be leaving town to have welcomed distraction! Oh & spotting stopped....cervix is closed & high...


----------



## fluterby429

oh I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks, I'm trying to just breathe & believe at this point! Trying to put a cap on my anxiety & just take it an hour at a time :/ Guess its a good thing I'll have the beach as a nice distraction next week ;)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Have a wonderful vacation, Cupcake! So happy about your news and the days will pass before you know it and then your ultrasound to see your baby... woot! Hurry up and get back already!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have fun on your vacation and try and not worry or stress! Prayers for a baby and heartbeat when you get back!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay cupcake. .. so Happy for you. Its sooo hot here in Florida so stay well hydrated. And try to enjoy :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Which part are you in Jen? I can't remember crap lol


----------



## AngienDaniel

Started my meds! On my way now... I have to be on these two extra meds for two weeks and then I start my Gonal F and Menopur. I am very excited! I have a headache (pretty decent one) from the Lupron or steroid... not sure which. We had our consents notarized today so we are done with all of our paperwork. I am glad and ready. Two weeks will pass quickly with work and the two visits I have to make to Jersey. I can finally see the happy end/new beginning of my journey and I like it!

Hope everyone is well!
Jen and Cupcake, I am praying for you two!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Angie! The lupron is notorious for giving headaches. Hang in there though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Whoo hoo Angie! Sorry for the ha, but glad your on your way!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Exciting time. Those two weeks will fly by for sure


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so happy for you, Angie! Hopefully not much longer until you're posting about your BFP!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm really concerned with this pregnancy now. Started having brown spotting after the 2 TV US, but then yesterday evening it turned orange/pink, now today its dull/dusky red Occasional cramps/backache. I'm going in for an HCG today, as I didn't make it in yesterday, but to be perfectly honest I feel like M/C is coming. Just a feeling of doom. My bbs still hurt & I'm gassy, but no more nausea. I had considered just not having more labs & waiting til we get back from vacation, but I just have to know. I can't wonder/worry for the next 10 days. At least if I do find out my numbers have dropped or are not doubling I can prepare for it. I'm just so sad & lost right now. Praying I'm wrong, since everything I'm experiencing can be "normal" per google, but I'm pretty much preparing myself for bad news Please pray for us...


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay angie, so glad you are on your way :)

Cupcake, praying for you. I know its hard. I stressed so much to a point of illness and never had any spotting, just from 9 weeks on everything else to worry about. Only advice I have is keep faith, because I know its impossible to not stress.

31 weeks today... measuring 33 weeks, baby looks great. I did loose weight (2lbs) since my last appt, but I didnt get in to much trouble. He knows Ive had a difficult few weeks. I am being put on meds for my sugar as a precaution because after 2 weeks of monitoring my fasting sugars are well into the 110's and that at 10+ hours food and drink free. As long as it will help with a healthy baby I'm good.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Praying for you Cupcake and I have to say that I hope you are wrong and it is just fear of another loss cause we know how bad they hurt. It would be nicer if the pregnancy didn't make us so very hopeful and it looks good for a time and then out of the blue, we are back in the same boat. I pray you're wrong and it's just the suppositories as they make people bleed too.

afm: I had a pretty easy day yesterday with the meds. I had a headache and a nosebleed. Both not normal for me. I felt myself getting more aggravated last night and wanting to hit someone. It passed. :) Tonight is my most difficult night of work in a while as I have to close with a new girl that doesn't like to move. She likes standing in one place....and a 6 1/2 month pregnant girl who doesn't really like to move either. I am hoping it's over soon. I also have to get right back up at 6 am for another shift, thankfully a shorter one. I am just trudging through the days. These meds make me fee not myself and I was prepared for it so at least I can help some of it and fix my attitude when it gets out of hand. It is pretty difficult with my hubby stopping smoking the same week I start the meds. It gives a whole new meaning to 'patience'.
Hope everyone is well. I hope I make it through this day without too much drama.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jenafyr4 said:


> Yay angie, so glad you are on your way :)
> 
> Cupcake, praying for you. I know its hard. I stressed so much to a point of illness and never had any spotting, just from 9 weeks on everything else to worry about. Only advice I have is keep faith, because I know its impossible to not stress.
> 
> 31 weeks today... measuring 33 weeks, baby looks great. I did loose weight (2lbs) since my last appt, but I didnt get in to much trouble. He knows Ive had a difficult few weeks. I am being put on meds for my sugar as a precaution because after 2 weeks of monitoring my fasting sugars are well into the 110's and that at 10+ hours food and drink free. As long as it will help with a healthy baby I'm good.

Glad your LO is looking good! Hope life is being better to you & that your last few weeks will be happy & easy!



AngienDaniel said:


> Praying for you Cupcake and I have to say that I hope you are wrong and it is just fear of another loss cause we know how bad they hurt. It would be nicer if the pregnancy didn't make us so very hopeful and it looks good for a time and then out of the blue, we are back in the same boat. I pray you're wrong and it's just the suppositories as they make people bleed too.
> 
> afm: I had a pretty easy day yesterday with the meds. I had a headache and a nosebleed. Both not normal for me. I felt myself getting more aggravated last night and wanting to hit someone. It passed. :) Tonight is my most difficult night of work in a while as I have to close with a new girl that doesn't like to move. She likes standing in one place....and a 6 1/2 month pregnant girl who doesn't really like to move either. I am hoping it's over soon. I also have to get right back up at 6 am for another shift, thankfully a shorter one. I am just trudging through the days. These meds make me fee not myself and I was prepared for it so at least I can help some of it and fix my attitude when it gets out of hand. It is pretty difficult with my hubby stopping smoking the same week I start the meds. It gives a whole new meaning to 'patience'.
> Hope everyone is well. I hope I make it through this day without too much drama.

I admire you for all you have done & are doing to get your THB! Hang in there Sis! Great will be your reward!

AFM-Waiting on Dr. to call with levels, still spotting a little brown, but its not reaching my pad....Over this roller coaster of emotions. I've been hopeful to sobbing in less than 3 mins today...ugh I guess you never quit worrying tho....Just don't remember it being so hard the 1st 2 times :/ I guess life & bad decisions are to blame for that...Will update as soon as I can.....


----------



## fluterby429

I hope all is well with your bean and that he/she is snuggled in.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hcg only went up to 857, looks like another loss :( Just hoping its not in my tube....This is freaking ridiculous!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh no I'm so sorry. What are they saying you should do?


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm to continue on the progesterone & will have repeat betas on Mon & Thurs at labcorp next week in Daytona. Go to er if I get in trouble. Dr. Says he has seen it be ok in the past, but usually not & honestly he doesn't think it will work out, mainly concerned with watching for signs of ectopic.....


----------



## fluterby429

I'm really sorry. This is terrible to have looming over you before vacation and while on vacation. I hope it is not in a tube! I'm just going to keep the faith for you.


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie I'm so excited for you! The next week and a half will fly by! 

Cupcake I'm so sorry Hun. what a hard thing to deal with. I hope the next draw gives you more definitive answers. And cry away love. We've all been there and releasing it only makes it better than holding it all in.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Here are a few pics from my babyshower... I had a decent day, but it was emotional. I was overwhelmed with all the stuff I got. It was crazyyyyyyy. So ready to meet my lil girl
 



Attached Files:







babyshower.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









babyshower1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8









babyshower2.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5









babyshower3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

You look adorable!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

You look beautiful, Jen!!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake how are you? 

Angie how's the meds going


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I stopped the birth control; yesterday was the last pill on it. I lowered my Lupron dose to 5 ml today instead of the 10I have been taking and I am officially waiting to start my period which should be tomorrow or the next day. I go for the first monitoring ultrasound Friday morning. I am looking at around the 11th of September for transfer of whatever embryos we get. I admit to a very real fear. I have been emo on this Lupron or steroid.. Not sure which is doing it. I am nervous and excited. I am feeling such a need to nest and ready our home and hearts and that could lead to such hurt, but I can't keep myself from it. I am making plans for sure.. I am not sure that I want to do this again though after we have one baby. My heart is so heavy and fearful most days that I won't be a good Mother or that I might be too old, that I just really feel like one is enough for me. The hubby and I have totally agreed that we will donate some of our babies to other women, but they have to be embryos already and not just eggs as I would not want my husband to donate his sperm alone and I will not donate my eggs alone. It is a hard battle and it is definitely a battle, a war... I fight with myself, sometimes my husband, our finances, my heart, common sense, with hope...I struggle with God and beg him to grow our family. It has been the thought in my mind every day for more years than has been good for us and I will be glad to be the victor and in my win, I will be so humbled as this battle has changed my life..
I have an ultrasound the next two Fridays. I got a girl to take my shift on the 4th of September for my appt, but I have to call off on this Friday as no one would take the shift..

How did you control the fear of failure? I have miscarried 7 times. Failed one IVF already.. I need to find everything positive and need suggestions as to what I can do to see our baby and not fear another failure. I am going to win this. I will not be beaten by my own children (embryos).. Those little nasties better do their job and snuggle in for the long haul.. 
Ugh! It's been a day.
Cupcake, I am thinking of you.


----------



## Eve

:hi: ladies. Sorry to intrude, but I'm just wondering if any of you had a bilateral fimbriectomy and had a successful reversal?

Here's a link to my post- 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2336595-bilateral-fimbriectomy-anyone.html


----------



## MUMOF5

Ladies after some advice, so after a year of ttc after reversal I haven't fallen pregnant, I spoke to my gynaecologists secretary about arranging an hsg or hycosy. The secretary called me back yesterday and told me that my gynaecologist has recommended I go straight for IVF and that an hsg or hycosy would be a waste of money. We can't afford IVF so that's totally out, just wanted to make sure my tubes are open, pretty much for my own mind just to know if it's worth carrying on trying and hoping for a miracle bean. I know she said they were open when she done the procedure but Surely there's a chance that the tubes could close up after the operation during healing? I would've thought that it would've been the first thing a Dr would've recommended rather that straight to IVF??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mum I would go to another doctor. She doesn't sound like she's willing to work with you. 

Yes they can close up during the healing process as well as other reasons! Alot of insurances will cover the hsg if you he doctor bills it correctly.. Mine put it was because of heavy periods. Try someone else. So tired of doctors not listening to their patients.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Find another doctor for sure! Obviously if we could afford to do IVF we wouldn't have wasted our money on a reversal. Doctors are so dumb and thoughtless. She's an imbecile. Hsg tests can be coded as diagnostic and most insurances will cover it like Brandy said. Good Luck!

Also, I don't think anyone in this thread has actually had that particular procedure. I read that it is very delicate and most times does not have positive results. There is always that chance though so good luck, Eve!


----------



## fluterby429

Eve like Angie said, it's pretty tricky and usually isn't the best candidate for TR. A lady I know in my TR and IVF circle had it and she had to fo IVF to get pregnant. 

Angie - I just tried to close my eyes and imagine the entire process from the start to finish with a positive outcome. I was determined this was going to work


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am so very determined! :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Thanks ladies, I'm in the UK so don't have insurance, I paid for my reversal (still paying for it now). My GP is currently trying to refer me to an NHS gynaecologist, although they obviously won't assist with fertility, they will usually do investigations such as hsg, hycosy or laparoscopy (although I'm quite reluctant to have a lap as I don't fancy going under a general again. If I can't get an hsg on the NHS then I will most likely see another private Dr and get an hycosy done. Xx


----------



## Eve

That's what I feared. I wish we could afford IVF but there is no way :( Thanks ladies.


----------



## fluterby429

Eve my IVF was $4100 plus the cost of travel. It was around $6500 total.


----------



## Eve

Really? That's not too bad. Where did you have it done? I'm in NB Canada.


----------



## fluterby429

I went to Mexico


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake I really hope all is good with you. Hope to hear an update soon. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I've been checking daily for an update from her. I'm hoping she is just enjoying her vacation


----------



## Jenafyr4

Florida has a tropical storm heading this way, hope it doesnt ruin her trip.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

She posted something in her journal a few days ago about her levels. Can't remember exactly what she said though, sorry.

Any new news, cupcake?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Still at the beach, heading back tomorrow. Hcg went up only to 997 on Mon. Had redraw this morning, but not hopeful. Good news is I've been great physically. BBS still hurt, occasional cyst pain, but no bleeding or signs of m/c yet or ectopic......I've come to terms of its not viable, just want it to be done.... Been a nice distraction to be in the sun & surf tho....just makes me sad to see Gods power in the ocean, to know he's not going to save this baby :/ but to everything a purpose or a reason, right?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm sorry. I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation as much as possible right now. Sending you a big hug


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Gender ultrasound in 4 hours.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Brandi you are such a teaser!!!! Good luck though


----------



## fluterby429

I'm guessing boy


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's a girl. But keep it silent on Facebook. I'm not revealing until birtj


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's a girl. But keep it silent on Facebook. I'm not revealing until birtj


----------



## fluterby429

Ahhh congrats! I guessed boy because I knew you wanted a boy.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay team pink


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congrats Brandi on the baby girl!

My cycle is a go.. I am making motel reservations for the 8th through the 12th.
I start my gonal F on Wednesday. I am on cd 4 tomorrow. I am not nearly as nervous as I thought I was going to be. I am ready for whatever comes my way. We are pretty confident that God will do what He will and we are ready. I am ready for finally getting back to taking care of my family or if I just have to work for a bit longer to have a baby. Either way I am excited for my new journey. I am so ready to have a baby!!! I work Wednesday and Thursday and Saturday and Sunday and then we are headed to New Jersey to have our baby! Thank God!

I will be having my next ultrasound on Friday the 4th. They will be able to guess about how many eggs are developing I suppose. I have very high expectations. I am ready for what comes, no matter good or bad, even though I am ready for pregnancy and am filled with anticipation of that outcome.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie have yall decided how many you would transfer? ? Im excited for your journey as well. 

I attached a few proofs of pics from The prego expo and then another pic for my daddy. You can see him superimposed on the b&w pic. I sent it to him in heaven for his birthday that was the 19th
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-29-20-26-43.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2015-08-29-20-26-23.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_2015-08-29-20-25-32.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1440002248459.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beautiful photos Jen!!!

Oh, I'm so excited for you, Angie!!! Can't wait for your BFP announcement!!

Thank you for the congrats! Still taking some time to get used to. I kinda knew it was coming, but a healthy baby is what matters in the end.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, you look beautiful and the photo with your Daddy is amazing and I like the idea..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies, back from the beach. Hcg dropped to 517 on Friday :/ nothing going on yet tho. Will repeat betas until 0. To those who have checked on me & been kind, Thanks for your prayers & support...just a bump in the road & plan on getting back to the gym & saving the rest of the cash for ivf up by the new year, of course im waiting til I m/c & letting myself grieve our loss. Trying not to ask too many why's? Trying not to compare my journey with others, but its hard not to feel cheated or forgotten......

Angie- I pray this is your winning cycle. You sound so prepared & excited!!!! Happy for you :)
Jen- Wow! Love the pics & the one of you & your dad gave me chills & tears!!!
Brandi-Hope you grow to be in love with your little girl, but glad to see that in the end a healthy pregnancy & baby are most important. Maybe you'll get a boy next time!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for you cupcake.


----------



## fluterby429

Jen love love those pics! So sweet 

Angie - I'm so excited for you. Keep the faith girl 

Cupcake - my heart breaks for you. Remembering everyone's journey is different is a hard one. Keep on pushing forward. I know most of you ladies have faith in a higher power so always turn to what mends your heart.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cupcake I'm very sorry. Ttc is so brutal and heartbreaking sometimes. I wish you the best. 

Angie yes they will see how many follicles are developing. Just remember even the small ones can catch up in the last few days of injections so don't stress if you have more small ones! Also keep in mind some follicles contain more than one egg or sometimes are empty. But we will focus on them having more than one! So excited for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jennifer I can't wait to see your precious little bundle! Not long now!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Had repeat beta today, no results til tomorrow :/ nervous over still having left pelvic tenderness. The nurse said Dr. Will probably order a ct to rule out ectopic? Never heard of that but whatever. I just want to get past this. I did ask for an antidepressant to be called in, I'm just not dealing well & find myself withdrawn & tearful pretty much all the time. Not usually a big proponent of meds but I just can't function like this.....


----------



## Mommabrown

Aww Jen I love your photos, and the one of your dad made me teary!

Angie girl fx for you and lots of baby dust! 

Brandi yay for team pink!!! 

Cupcake I'm so sorry love. I know we all rally around each other and support one another in a way it's hard for others to understand, but I think each of us have had a point of needing something to help us through the heartache. I wish I could come bring you a cake, Chinese, some wine, a sappy movie and just bum out on the couch with you through your difficult time. Hugs love.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I completely understand about the meds. It is so easy to be damaged and not even realize the extent of it. I really don't have anyone to talk to about this process. It is tough because noone understands or cares really to the extent that I do. I also see people getting pregnant, people losing babies and it is more and more difficult to sit idly by and wait for it to be 'our' turn.
I will update when I get pregnant and I will probably keep my journal on here for a time, but I also think that I have struggled my own battle and I know how hard it is to watch everyone else succeed while I have had to wait. I won't be posting regularly after I get pregnant. I will hope to come back and update every 6 months or so because I like you girls, but it is too hard for those still waiting. 
I pray and pray that all of us that have been on this forum succeed. Waiting sucks!

Tomorrow is my last day before I start my gonal f on Wednesday and my Lovenox.. I am so emotional about this process. I reserved our hotel room. I have that week off of work. I am going to ask my doctor if I can get him to write me an excuse for the 2 days following my transfer if I can't give them away or get them off so I can just rest and take it easy. The hubby and I talked and we decided to just transfer two babies if we are blessed with two embryos because I don't want to take the health risks to me or to our babies by transferring more. Even having twins would be such a bigger deal for us. I am up for them if it happens (as much as I can be without fully knowing what twins would mean,) but I would prefer one baby because I want to nurse and to cloth diaper and having two would make those things a lot more impossible, not to mention the costs of two babies and emotional upheaval. 
I have sit here and thought about what pregnancy would bring to my family and I have come up with some pretty important things:
I will get to be a Mother again. 
I will get to have a family with my husband.
I will get to have a baby and everyone that prayed against me or wished me bad things will get to eat crow.. Now this is the one I struggle with as my love for God says that pride is not acceptable, but gracious me, how I struggle with wanting to be proud and happy and I really struggle with where I should draw the line in my happiness. I figure to keep my joy stifled because I would speak out loud and hurt other people and I don't want to do that even though I do want to do that. 
Such a problem for me..
I believe in giving God the glory, but my human heart would want to say, "ha ha" to some people as well. So I have decided to just not speak as fully as I would want.
If I were to fail, then I will come here and cry and cry and cry.. One thing is for certain, these meds make me a jumbled mess of stupid.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm not trying to make others feel bad, if that's how I came across. I just feel comfortable here, since most of us have struggled to have our THB & alot of us still are.....Those you got a keeper right out the gate, are just more fortunate, but don't deserve it any less.....I don't begrudge those who struggled as much as those who pop out one right after another, then don't want or take care of them. I just feel like now that I can support & give a baby whatever it desires with a man who deserves & wants to be a daddy that life just isn't fair......Seems like the more we chase this dream the farther it moves. I guess with this surprise bfp, I just feel its cruel, as we had given up on doing it with out IVF :/ Oh well enough of my whining! I have to go in for repeat US tomorrow, then a CT if my numbers are funky....I just want to get this over with! Of course now, since we got pregnant, I'm scared to have sex after this....I don't want to get pregnant just to lose it....twice is enough!!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Bleeding has started :( Dr. Still wants me to come in for US today....ugh


----------



## Jenafyr4

So sorry Cupcake... praying for your healing...


----------



## AngienDaniel

You didn't come across as trying to make anyone feel bad or anything, Cupcake. Honestly, after all of the losses I have had and the years of waiting, I have gotten pretty good at not showing most people how I feel. I tell you girls because I know you understand. I know that you understand how hard it is to lose your heart over and over. It is a hard thing to lose another baby. (The only reason that I am glad to have lost both of my tubes..) I also know how hard it is to understand why we have to wait while other people succeed. No matter if we are not trying to be mean, it still hurts and we still constantly ask why. That's why I decided to try and be as quiet as I can about success. There are people I would want to brag to and that isn't acceptable to me. My little rambling yesterday was because I have horrible in-laws that I have never met and they hate me without cause. I know they will want to 'fix' that break with our children being born and I will want to brag my little head off about my pregnancy as with every loss I had, they celebrated. As my pregnancy grows closer, I have been trying to work out in my heart how I need to deal with myself and my pride concerning people I want to brag and brag to about being pregnant and where the line is I need to draw to be both happy and humble.
You girls are the only people who actually know that stuff about me. I would never tell anyone that I want to be a big b-word and brag my face off to rub their noses in my success. Not that I would do that, but that I even think about it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- I would write off that kind of in laws! Sounds like your family is better off without them, sorry if that sounds harsh...
My hcg dropped to 59, lining is shedding, should pick up in a couple days...dr. Doesn't feel it was ectopic. Just crappy luck again. Said when I go back for my pap in Oct he will give me clomid & femara if I want & wants us to consider iuis again since we got a natural bfp....I worry about dh sperm quality, as well as my eggs, but at this point I'm not ready to jump into more TTC stuff... He did give me wellbutrin, which I'm greatful for! Ready to be me again....


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry sweetie. I'm glad it's not ectopic though. Take some time heal your body and heart. I will say I know a TR girl that did thoas combo drugs and has twins. She was having repeat miscarriages and that ended up working for them. I'd get both of you some blood work and an SA before you try again just to see what if anything is off. I feel you'll get your thb. I never feel like you are being a downer. This journey can be so trying for some of us. I didn't have the recurrent miscarriages (I'll be honest I'm glad I didn't) but not ever conceiving in 5 years was exhausting as well. Everyone has a different path. I feel extremely lucky that I got my little Lyndon from my first IVF. i just want to hug all of you. 

Angie - I booted many of my own family members out of my life. I finally realized I and my children deserved more respect than what they were giving. It took me a long time to get there but I'm happier without them.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My husband bought our baby a book today. I cried. He has never even hinted that he felt the same desire to ready our home as I have. I can't believe I am so blind sometimes to how he must struggle and not say anything to me as he doesn't want me to be scared. He bought our baby a book he said so he could read to them. I love him.


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's so sweet! I do believe we don't understand how the men in our lives feel about this whole Journey. I know my dh has peeled back a few layers & told me about his feelings at times, but I just wonder how many times he has snuck off to cry without me knowing.....Not that he would ever completely lose it in front of me, but I have seen a few tears with our losses. Just makes me look forward to the day that I can place his baby in his arms....*sigh


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie is your u/s today or next Friday? 

Cupcake hopefully you'll be feeling more like yourself very soon.


----------



## Jenafyr4

33weeks and she is in the 65th% 5lb 4oz. Belly is big but normal for a GD baby. Placenta Previa has moved but not as much as they would like. They want a 2 cm gap. Im at 1.6cm so at least one more specialist appt at 36 weeks to determine size and placenta placement... getting really close... pics wont upload from my phone


----------



## Jenafyr4

Did it a different way. .. look at those fat cheeks :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1441398660266.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









FB_IMG_1441398669429.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ~Brandy~

adorable Jen! I saw it on FB :) So precious


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, those photos are amazing! She's so cute!

Brandy, I had an appt this morning, but I drove the 5 hours there and the 5 hours back home for a 5 minute blood draw.... if it was 5 minutes.. It was tough to accept that I had to do such a trip to have my estrogen tested. Tonight I add in my first vial of Menopur. I read that it hurt but since my belly is bruised from the Lovenox, I am sure I will get over the pain fast enough. I guess all was well with my levels today as I didn't get the call to change anything.. I am CD 9 today.. I always have ovulated before cd13 (which is my next appt morning this coming Tuesday. I won't ovulate without the trigger shot, will I? I feel nauseous tonight. I haven't felt so bad before tonight. I have had headaches but I think that my fatigue on top of the stress and meds has made me feel sickly tonight. I hope the Menopur doesn't treat me badly as I have to work tomorrow and Sunday. I am struggling with my work to give me the days off I might need. I have even found the replacement girl to take my shift but they don't want to approve it. I am stressing about it so much. I bought some Brazil nuts and pineapple today. I read they are supposed to help with implantation. I have never tried the nuts but I figured what the hey.. The hubby and I argued over stupid things today since we are both stressed out and he has been trying to quit smoking and he got yelled at by his boss today for not wearing safety gear so he was hateful all day and I guess I was too as I had to work till 10pm last night come home, eat, take a shower and then get back up at 4am to drive to New Jersey and I am beat down.. Guess that might have given me my sickly feeling as I am a ball of emotional ignorance these days.. I am honestly ready for this to be over and the next stage to begin as this is such an emotional drama unfolding---like a soap-opera, but I ain't getting paid for the bad acting. BLAH!

I take my new medicine at 830 tonight. I have only til Tuesday before my calendar is complete and I "await further instructions." I take one Menopur tonight and one on Sunday night. Different doses of Gonal F... mostly 300 units.. every night. I take a 75mg dose of Dexamethasone every morning, Lupron 5 ml every morning, and Lovenox, 30ml every morning.. On top of my 2000mg of folic acid, prenatal vitamins and fish oil. I am a pill whore. Sad, but true.. 
God, please let this work and thanks ahead of time... <3

Cupcake, I am thinking about you.. <3


----------



## cupcakestoy

She's cute jen. So hoping she's not a 10 pound baby for your sake lol
Angie-hang in there!!!
Afm-bleeding is finally slowing down, thank goodness! I don't remember my BBS staying so heavy & sore with my 1st loss, but man I'm ready for the girls to be normal! Dh & I have decided we won't try to prevent, like my dr. Wanted since he only said it would be harder to date if we did get a bfp....not a good enough reason to me....not thinking we will get another bfp right away, but we weren't expecting this last one either so you never know. Of course I'm already nervous about getting pregnant again... Ugh....still I want to be hopeful god will give us our keeper & save us 10k, but let's just say I'm still saving up... I did get on the scales today & with progesterone, emotional eating & laziness I've packed on almost 13 pounds:( hoping to get back on track at the gym next week & start over again.....*sigh


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thank you ladies. Im so anxious. I pray for you all and feel like yall are truly my sisters. Im a rather private person, but like to keep yall posted and like yall keep me posted as well.


----------



## fluterby429

Jen she looks adorable. I can't wait to see her on the outside 

Cupcake glad the bleeding is slowing down. You and your hubby do what is best for you. That wasn't a very good reason the doc have you. 

Angie. I don't think you will ovulate but I have read that it has happened to women doing IUI's. Do you have a follie check before then?


----------



## Jenafyr4

I also normally ovulate sooner ratjer than later, but i guess my meds extended my ovulation with my IUI. I asked them to do an early scan and they did but I wasnt ready. I know IUI is way different but im confident they knew what they were doing... lol obviously HOWEVER i didnt stress any less. Praying for great eggs!!! :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

I also normally ovulate sooner ratjer than later, but i guess my meds extended my ovulation with my IUI. I asked them to do an early scan and they did but I wasnt ready. I know IUI is way different but im confident they knew what they were doing... lol obviously HOWEVER i didnt stress any less. Praying for great eggs!!! :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I actually have my first follicle count on Tuesday morning. Last night with the Menopur I was instantly bloated, but it went down today. I am on Lupron but my husband worries that it might not be working right as there have been a few days that I have let it get hot cause I have had to carry it hours with me. I believe he is just a nut.
I can't believe that I have 3 more sleeps before my 'important' ultrasound visit on Tuesday morning. According to how my eggs are then, we will see if I trigger or take more Gonal-f/Menopur. I actually only have one and a half extra pens of Gonal F so I hope it doesn't have to go too far. I also should get told how many follicles are there. Pretty nervous about that even though I know that doesn't really matter to how many are fertilized and stand the test.. I am almost more excited about being on vacation than doing IVF. ha ha... I got a girl to cover my shift tomorrow so I am off work until Monday the 14th and then I am off after that one shift until Sunday the 20th.. I am so very happy about that as I just have the one shift and that will be in between my retrieval and transfer.
My belly is sore but I am grateful. I am ready for this. I will start packing for us tomorrow and we leave very early Tuesday morning. I actually estimate our retrieval to be Thursday the 10th. That would put me at a Tuesday the 15th transfer. All guesstimating, but that's half the fun.. I am so excited! 
How many days after my transfer will I have to wait till I can safely test? How far along will I be in pregnancy if I have a 5 day transfer? I have stayed off of Google, thank God. I am full of nervous excitement and have a million questions.. I guess I should do some research. I will be back in a day or two.. Shew..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Can't wait for great news Angie. ..


----------



## fluterby429

Angie do you know it will be a 5 day transfer for sure? I test at 6dp3dt and it was positive. I believe I had a positive digital the next day. So that's 9dpo/10dpo. I think Brandy was around the same with her 5 day transfer.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie you will not ovulate. The lupron is keeping you from it. After that your body should be tricked into holding off till the trigger.


----------



## fluterby429

I lost a dear TR sister and friend. We never met but we've text and just been friends for over 6 years now. I found out today that she was killed in an accident yesterday. My hurt is broken. She was such an awesome person. It really shows me how important some of the women I've met through this journey are to me.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Oh my Fluter. Im so sorry


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry flutter


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter that's awful. Omg I'm so sorry! 


Angie I tested from day of retrieval on. I wanted to see the lines lighten and then darken back up. My for sure positive was 4 days post the 5 day transfer. So that's the equivalent of 9dpo.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am sorry about your friend. Things can happen so fast. 

I am ready for this to be done. My husband told me last night that I should just pretend like we are going on vacation since there is nothing I can do to change the outcome of what will be. I am not doing too bad at that this morning. Of course I am obsessing stupidly about ovulating despite the meds, but I figure that's just natural fear. Even if I did, I would just have to wait a little longer to try again.
We leave for our appt at 4 am. I have quite a bit of last minute things to finish up. I gotta pack all my meds, our clothes, get my son and brother some stuff for while we are gone.. I thought this day was gonna take forever, but here it is already.. I really believe that we are going to succeed this time. Not sure why I feel that way. As it is getting closer I am tempted to ask for three embryos, but I know that is because of my fear of failure because I don't want three.. I wish I felt as nonchalant as the hubby acts. If he is nervous he sure hides it well as I want to cry and pray until it's over.
I have one more dosage of Gonal F tonight and then my ultrasound tomorrow to check follicle size. I believe I will have to trigger tomorrow evening. Yesterday my ovaries hurt pretty good and my lower belly feels heavy and full and walking seems to make me a little short-of-breath. I figure that's normal though. Since I don't have any idea how many follicles are there, I am in the dark really. I have to say that I don't like that part.. I can't imagine that the stims have not done their job and I figure that my eggs are ready just by the way I feel. I just am praying the Lupron doesn't fail me and it holds off the release--but whatever I guess. I don't really have any plans for after the retrieval. I got our hotel room until Saturday. I am supposed to work next Monday night, I gave away my shift on Tuesday and Wednesday and I still have my Thursday the 17th shift even though I won't be working it. I know that the IVF itself is a piece of cake even though I have bruises on my belly and it's so tender from all the shots. The thing that makes me cringe about all of this emotional struggle is the testing and the weeks afterward. The IVF is easy compared to the tww I have coming up. 
I am glad that my husband will be able to be there for more days this time. He won't be there for the transfer though, but I will not be coming home until the next day unless I can get someone else to drive and my son doesn't have enough practice yet to drive in horrid Jersey.
All I know is that here I am on the eve of another try and I am grateful to God that I get to be here. May He give us a bigger family.

Brandy, the last ivf I had the trigger shot and it stayed in my system for 14 days I believe... I know it was a horrible long time. I guess I could test it out but it might take a bit.. :) I think I will buy about 7 tests and start testing on Friday the 18th. I figure my transfer will be around the 15th if I get to go 5 days.
Also Fluter, the doc says he does mainly 5 day transfers unless he and the Embryologist decides that a 3 day would be better for the eggs that might not make it to 5 days. I am praying to be able to do a 5 day this time.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Good luck and safe travels Angie. ..

Afm. Im not in a very good place :( yesterday was 2yrs since my dad was killed. .. being pregnant and dealing with all i am makes me very bitter and depressed. I deactivated my fb and have been staying to myself. Part of me wants to be selfish and cut KJ and his family off completely. I have learned real fast they only care about the baby and could care less about me. My mom had eye surgery again and things haven't gone how she hoped even though its only a week out. She has been really depressed and its hard to be strong when i have no one to be strong for me. I just really dont know how to handle things right now and that makes me feel even worse :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

Excited for you Angie! Keep us updated! 
Hugs Jen-I'm so sorry you have had such a struggle & wish you peace & happiness!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Jen, I am sorry that your boyfriend has put you in that predicament. I remember how very excited that you both were to be parents. I am sorry that you are struggling and your heart is hurting. I would pray that he turns around and starts to care for the family he wanted, but I am not sure if that is what you want and in the end, you have to see what he is and if he is worthy of being the daddy he said he wanted to be.. That's my two-cents anyway... I am praying for you and your little Princess.

I am packed and ready! Just have my college homework to do and then I am ready for a resting week.
I pray that God watches over all of us girls on here as we walk forward with our own journeys. They are all different, but the same..


----------



## fluterby429

Angie - tomorrow is an exciting day! I can't wait for your update

Jen - I'm so sorry hun. I'll be honest, I'm really concerned for your mental health if things don't turn around before the baby comes. PP is no joke and delivering with an already depressed/stressed mind set doesn't help the situation at all. I've been there and it was horrible. I really hope you are able to come out of the depressed part before baby girl gets here. 

AFM: we put an offer in on a house today. We will know by tomorrow afternoon if it has been accepted


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope they accept your offer, Fluter!
I don't feel much ovulation pain anymore. I can feel little tiny twinges, but it isn't painful like it was last night and I can't imagine why the swelling and bloating would just disappear. I know I am fearful of ovulating so so so much today. UGH TO THE FEAR OF IVF! 
Please let me not have ovulated on my own. Since I let that stupid Lupron get so hot in my truck the other day, I have been scared to death that it stopped working right, or won't work for me at all. I am needing to go to bed, but I am all wired up. I did my (hopefully) last Gonal F tonight. I know I have not ovulated as I can still feel the tender ovaries, but I can't get rid of this stupid fear because it would stop my cycle. I guess whatever would be the suckiest is what I get to imagine.
I am going to try to imagine getting to trigger tomorrow evening after my appt, retrieving around 10 eggs and a flawless transfer of two close-to-perfect embryos.. Freezing the rest...Huzzah, as my husband would say. 
Night ladies! 
Praying for you all..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea Fluter im concerned about that also. Thats why im taking the time to get me right. .. now!!! I only had severe ppd with my firat son who had to stay in the hospital. I pray that God will give me guidance and watch over us. I think I'd be more apt to harm KJ then myself or anyone else lol i am sleeping and eating better so thats a plus. 

Angie. Im sure all is fine. I NEVER had OV pains with my IUI or even once I triggered. I worried about that also, but clearly all was fine. Praying for you still. Cant wait for great news.

Fluter, hope you get the house. That would be so great, although I hate moving lol.

Heading to my weekly Dr appt 
Hope you ladies have a good day.... xoxo


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I had my appt this morning and------- I have around 11 to 13 eggs that he could see. More on my.right than left. They are still pretty small at around 12 to 14 so we are gonna let them grow a few more days. I go back in Thursday and will probably trigger that evening. Guess I will expect a Saturday retrieval. I was so nervous. I was so afraid that I was going to fail at the start. I guess failing so many times has a pretty lasting impact on a person. I probably will have to work a few more weeks, but oh well. If I dont get fired for calling in so much the next.weeks. Hopefully I will get enough embryos to freeze that it wont matter. I am just glad God held me up today and I didnt stumble. A couple of the eggs were just around 8 so I dont figure they will make it. I will be praying to get at least 6 total. 4 to freeze is fine with me. 
I am more excited now and not so fearful. I am excited about staying the week with my hubby and just enjoying our time off and also this ivf. It makes it seem more easy with being relaxed and it doesnt seem to be stressful at all. I guess because my biggest hurdle was the fear of not having any eggs.... I am so glad that hurdle has passed and now on to the next one... Growing and retrieving..


----------



## Jenafyr4

So glsd for great #'s, now try to relax a little and enjoy some r&r :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

angie- dont stress about the small ones! I did and alot of mine caught up in the last 3 days :) Think positive!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good #s Angie!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie... hope all goes well today, cant wait to hear your results :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Tonight at 1 am I am to take my trigger shot. I have my retrieval at 1015 on Saturday morning. The doctor saw 12 eggs this morning. I figure he might get around 10 good sized ones. I am excited and ready to get this underway. The doctor wanted me to wait and do one more day of medicine, but I guess my E2 was saying something different cause she called me this evening and told me to take the hcg tonight. I am glad cause I was worried about work as next week will probably be my last week since I have to call in next weekend too for my transfer. I will probably end up being fired. I am happy and excited though as I am ready. And VERY nervous. Everything is going well though and I start the worry about egg count on saturday morning. I am shooting for a 5dt. Our finances are pushed to the max and I will have my transfer and after that we have to get settled for a bit as we have spent over 10 grand since Jan on IVF related stuff and I am ready for a financial break over the holidays. Success or failure we are on a hiatus after this cycle. We have just enough money to pay for cryo and go home. I am praying at least 6 of our eggs make it to day 5 to freeze. My husband is giving me the hcg shot tonight. I pray he does well as I am scared to death of that... 
Night girls. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww yay


----------



## fluterby429

Sounds like things are going really well for you Angie!!! 

We had to sweeten our offer by 5K but they did accept it!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congrats on the house, Fluter! Buying a house is such a big thing.. About as big as babies.. ha ha..

I had to go in to the doctor today to do a last minute cbc blood test. They said that mine was too old to used for tomorrows anesthesia. I go in at 1015 and I am nervous as can be. We are going straight home after the retrieval. I got told last night by the girl that was supposed to take my two shifts next week that they still had not been approved and that she wouldn't be able to take them. I have decided that I will not be working there after this week. I don't care if I don't get pregnant or not. As long as we have babies to freeze, I will not be working there and I will just pay oop for frozen embryo transfers cause that place is getting to be too much. I did get an offer of employment from Goodwill and I had to turn it down cause I was committed to Starbucks, but I think I will be giving her a call. The only way I will be still working at Starbucks is if I have no embryos to freeze. I am sure that not all management at Stabucks is so cruddy, but the one in my town is awful and I know why they can't keep employees.
Anywho.. I am pretty hyped about my appt in the morning. Ready as I will ever be. It is getting to be so scary though as so many things can happen.. I have set myself on being positive though and trusting in God and after some long talks, I have told the hubby that this is my last try for a time if this does not give us our baby as my heart will be broken and I will need so much time to mend. I don't want to try anymore. He does. One day at a time I guess..

I will let you girls know how many eggs they get tomorrow. I get no food after 6 pm.. blah! If any of you pray, pray for me. I know that I don't deserve this more than anyone else, but I sure pray that it's my turn. 
Hanging with the hubby today.. 
Talk to you all tomorrow. :D


----------



## Jenafyr4

Aww so much good news, congrats girls and Angie you do deserve this!!! Good luck with everything tomorrow. Cant wait to hear how retrieval goes


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ive been home bored all day, did get some cleaning and laundry done. Me and my daughter mowed the lawn. Just kinda been lazy since, waiting for an update from ANGIE :)
I think since its just me and my daughter we will go have a pumpkin spice latte soon... hope all is well ladies. ..


----------



## fluterby429

I've been waiting for her update too!! 

We've been busy packing. Took a break from that to watch my oldest son's football game tonight. The weather is chilly here tonight.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am thinking of you Angie! Hope you're resting :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Things here have been pretty emotional. I got the news yesterday that I ended up with 7 (out of 12) eggs, today only 1 of them is supposedly doing 'very well'. 2 of them are not doing as well but have the potential to catch up, he said. 
Yes, that means that out of the 7 eggs they retrieved, only three of them are still living. supposedly two are just barely.. I am angry as it doesn't make sense to me and things aren't adding up. I had 12 eggs. only 7 were retrieved. I am not even sure of how many fertilized as all of them should have since ICSI was supposed to be standard. So today I only have three eggs. He said he wasn't going to give me another update until Wednesday since he didn't want to keep taking them out of the freeze. 
I have pretty much decided that I am done. I will not be doing this to myself anymore. I believe in God and whatever His will is for me concerning this, is the end result for me. I won't be doing IVF again as I will have my answer with the ending of this cycle. I have been patient. I have put in 4 years so far of this and I don't want this life anymore. I want to be myself again. I have let this consume my life and I am trusting in God to give me His answer with this. 
I believe in God's timing and I am trusting that that time is now. 
The only good part in all of this is that if all three make it, we will transfer all three with the doctor's permission and we won't be having to pay the 1100 for cryo. 
Today I am wondering why I ever thought this was a good idea. These results are not even normal. I feel like I am in a bad dream and I want to wake up now..
Please pray for me as if my eggs make it, I will be having a 5 day transfer on Thursday, I guess. The way he was talking there is no way that two of those eggs will make it to 5 days.. One little embryo is my last hope. That's a lot of burden on unborn shoulders.. 
May God bless our family when hope seems lost. I will be back I guess on Wednesday evening and let you guys know if I even get to have a transfer.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh Angie, I'm so sorry this wasn't the news we were all hoping for for you. This is so disheartening. I'm praying very hard for you that those two embies catch up and you can transfer three. After all this time, you deserve your Take Home Baby.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Wow Angie, Idk what to say. I will pray like never before. Idk alot about how IVF works, but I hope for a better outcome than the way it looks currently. Just know my heart is with you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

It only takes one egg!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Girl, don't lose hope! I've seen many have only 1 embryo & get their thb. I can imagine its hard to not have your expectations met tho...Will be praying for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I was so sad when I only had four eggs retrieved but in the end ONE is all it took. I've read on this board alone how many transferred only one and have a thb. Keep the faith!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am trying to be positive but it is hard some moments. it isnt that I have so few eggs, its that it doesnt make sense to me how I can go.from so many to so few and then for him to tell me that only one of those was doing very well. I know we can still get our baby from this cycle but I also have had to tell myself that we might not and that sucks. 
The hubby and I have talked about it and we have decided to not worry about babies for a bit after this. I am happy with that decision as it will free my heart for a time to think about other things. I still believe that this could be our baby, but I am ready as I will ever be for what comes. The waiting for news really sucks. Not being able to hear back until Wednesday is horrible. If I get to transfer it will be Thursday. It will be my last trip to New Jersey and that is a blessing. I am ready for this to be at an end. I am still praying that this is our baby. That would be awesome.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Still praying Angie! 

AFM-Decided to take a HPT, just to make sure hcg is gone & It was stark white....which makes me glad, but a wee bit sad too. But in other news I have a ton of EWCM today, so my body is getting back on track! Took an Opk today, my last one, & it threw an error :/ My luck lol but dh & I have been bd at least every other day, sometimes twice a day lol so If there's a chance, we covered our bases :) In other news, I'm back on my plan & am down 5 pounds since the M/C....Only 10 more to go to get back on schedule.....*sigh


----------



## AngienDaniel

The doctor's office called me yesterday with an update (which they were not supposed to get the embryos out again until Wednesday) and said that I had one embryo. I drove to New Jersey yesterday and picked it up. I have seen some pretty crappy doctors in my time, but this place takes the cake. Their lab for the embryos was in the back room! I was furious. I now know why all the embryos I had did not make it. There was not even any excuse, nor acknowledgment from the doctor about why I was left with just one baby. The doctor is very nice and I think he means well, but I really believe that there was negligence in his staff concerning our embryos. I also believe they don't think it matters since we were one of the rare few that had full insurance coverage.
Anywho, he wanted me to wait until the embryo was 5 day and take the chance of not having any to transfer. I couldn't believe a doctor would recommend that someone chance their only chance like that.
Needless to say, I drove to New Jersey and picked up our beautiful 10 cell 3 day embryo. Even though it probably would have made it to a 5 day blast, I feel better for getting it out of that place.
The transfer went well and took about an hour. Then my son and I drove home.

I am pregnant and I am gonna keep saying that. 
I know that God gives you what you need so I am thinking about this one little embryo as the one child we will get to have as we will not ever try again if this one takes. We have decided to be content with one child and count our blessings. 
I thought the embryos I had before at the last ivf was pretty good, but after my husband did some reading up yesterday while I was on my way home, he said that a 7 cell 3 day embryo was not really good. He was jumping off the walls cause the one embryo we do have was a cute one.
Something was strange about the procedure yesterday.... I have had horrible ovary pain since the retrieval..so bad that it hurt for me to move, but after that procedure yesterday, there is no more pain in my ovaries. She saw on the screen where my ovaries were filled with blood. I am contributing that miraculous pain-free thing as my baby being in there. : ) It works for me..

I didn't want to have another day 3 transfer as I felt our embryos were good quality last time and I still failed with two.. I am believing that this little monkey will snuggle in. I am taking it easy-peasy. Taking all the meds I am supposed to. Ordering out food and gonna watch movies tonight. Eating my pineapple and I have those Brazil nuts but they taste like garbage and I am struggling with making myself eat them.. 
They actually want me to wait until the 28th for my beta.. I am pretty angry with that doctor's office for sure. Even though I got one baby from there, I still can't say much good about it.

I am 4do. My trigger is still dark. I won't start testing for a bit as honestly, I don't feel the need to yet. It was nice to have that week off from taking any shots but this morning I am at it again with the Lovenox.
I am nervous. One little baby.. One is plenty though. I told my husband that I was pregnant almost every month before I lost my tubes...there is no reason why I can't get pregnant with this one baby. 
I will show you guys my baby's first photo..


----------



## AngienDaniel

not sure how to do the photo bit.. It's aggravating..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Anyone can help.... I will upload my embryo photo later if I can figure it out.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just made it my profile photo. :)


----------



## Jenafyr4

So amazing... praying and more praying... rest up and give lil monkey a pep talk.... grow baby grow


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats on being pupo!!! Praying this is your thb!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am so excited!
My husband won't even sleep with me, he is so intent on this working.. I personally believe that is garbage, but the doctor's office recommends it and the hubby says he don't want to ask what if..

I am crampy. Pretty sure that is from the amount of stuff I have to insert up my hoo-ha.. That estrogen is killer.. I am taking the dexomethosone (steroid), fish oil, folic acid, Lovenox, Crinone and estrogen.. and prenatal.. I also am eating. A lot. 3 times a day. Not normal for me but supposedly my NK cells came back weird so I am filling my gut with healthy foods as I have always been a light eater and small framed. I am gonna head outside and read the Curious George book Daniel got for the baby. I am gonna rest if it kills me, but I am struggling as I don't usually sit around. I get anxious.
Gonna go get Pizza Hut later and some movies.. 
I was gonna go have my nails done, but I gotta save for diapers and baby toys so I am not going now after I thought about it..


----------



## fluterby429

10 cells is great for a day three. Mine were 8 cell and graded A so that's excellent. You are PUPO!!! I did a lot of reading and some doctors feel that if an embryo wouldn't make it to day 5 it wouldn't make it inside once transferred on day 3 but many many others believe inside mommy is best. I chose to believe the later since I had a 3 day transfer haha. I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake glad your body is getting back to normal. My AF was a week late but I had a ton of ewcm a week after I should've O'd so I knew it was going to be off. I never get ewcm so I was surprised to see it. I'm almost finished breastfeeding. My milk is drying up. I blame school and stress. I'm so stressed. I'm falling behind in school from being sick all last week and 3 out of the 4 kids got sick and add moving to that, I'm over whelmed.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope you & the kiddos are all better now Flutter!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I struggle with walking too long. I really had a difficylt time with this retrieval. I feel tired and worn down even though I havent done anything. I have thought all morning about going home and sleeping. I cant seem to get my belly to recover from that retrieval. I hipe it doesnt take too much longer cause I feel like crap. I went out to shop at the 50 % off sale at the salvation army and am waiting here in yhe parking.lot to pick up our pizzas.. I need a tv and never have I wanted one like.I do today. I think I might take my laptop to the attic and watch cartoons and write when I get home.
Daniel wont even let me wash clothes. I also said I wouldnt drink caffeine for at least a week. I am praying. I also am emotional from all the meds. 
I am sorry that your million is drying up, Fluter. I am big on nursing 6 months...9 months max and then letting your toddler have a cup. Nothing more gross than seeing a walking, talking, child, nursing.... That is completely a personal opinion. 
I understand about getting overwhelmed. You have a loy going on it sounds like..

Cupcake, if by chance this transfer doesnt give us our baby I will be changing my lifestyle and exercize habits. I am praying it dont come to those drastic measures though. Ha ha. I hate exercizing.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also Fluter.. That was supposed to be milk.. Stupid phone. If you have a million, i am sorry if it is drying up too.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My trigger shot has halved in darkness in the last two days. I can't really test for pregnancy until the middle of next week sometime. I am gonna test out this trigger shot though. Well, I will test every two or three days. I am just trying to take it day-by-day. I have been reading up a bit on the reason why I could have lost all of my embryos and every place, even medical places, say it is usually because of bad laboratory conditions. Even with Micro IVF we got 50% of the eggs retrieved. And that was with natural fertilization too. 
I know it does me no good to keep wondering, but honestly I wonder how we ended up with one and if that one was really there at all. I know it sounds weird, but I actually wonder if they just didn't tell me a lie and they didn't put anything back. Hopefully I end up pregnant and I get a little tiny bit of that trust back.

I don't feel confident, but I don't feel like I have failed either. I feel ambivalent. That's a tough way to feel after such a long journey. I wish I could feel hopeful but I am too afraid to. I am scared for my husband too as I have never seen him so excited. I know he will be devastated if I fail and I will not recover from feeling like a pathetic loser.
These meds make me feel like I am bi-polar. I am taking it easy. Hanging out at home.. Eating more than I should and wishing for a baby. Still eating my pineapple, still trying to get the nerve to eat those horrid Brazil nuts and relaxing..

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there girl. This is such an emotional roller coaster. Stop googling. It is what it is. I know that sucks but it's true. I doubt they lied to you. If they lied then why not tell you two made it? I'm side they transferred your one beautiful embryo. As for those nuts, don't eat them. You can eat walnuts for the same effect but honestly the pineapple is enough. I hate both of those nuts. I tried to eat the walnuts but I just couldn't! I even missed a day of the pineapple. Who knows if it even helps. I just did all these silly things because mentally I just wanted to feel like I did my part to help it along so to speak. In the end I truly believe what was going to be was going to be no matter what I did. It was either meant to happen or it wasn't. That's a hard reality to face when so much is on the line. My hope for you is that this little bean is getting snuggled in for a long stay


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am not going to Google anymore. I am just gonna wait. I figure that I can't change anything. I am such a sucker for information, even when it's based on supposition. I am struggling because I don't want to fail again. I do know that our baby was 10 cell because it was a 3 1/2 day transfer. I am bloated because of the progesterone. I feel cramping and pinching, mainly at night. I also know that any "pregnancy' symptoms I have is because of the progesterone as before I started taking it after my transfer, the hcg didn't give me any pregnancy symptoms. 
I know I won't be one of those women that have a million signs that she is pregnant. I will test again tomorrow for my trigger shot. It will be 9 dp trigger tomorrow. Well, I guess 8 days since I took mine at 1am Friday morning. I am only 3dp3dt. Passing by pretty quickly though really. I have about 10 pregnancy tests.. I guess I will use one every day. No reason not too as I don't want to have any left to drive myself batty about line darkness. This is the most stressful process.

I need to just let it go though and accept that I can't change anything. Either the baby will grow, or it won't. It is just so hard to fully acknowledge that it isn't in my hands. It is what it is..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, trigger shot is gone, and with it any kind of 'symptom' I might have been having. I know that I did everything I could but I am pretty positive that I suck and it has not worked. To say that I am angry is an understatement as I want to lash out, but I know it won't change anything. I don't understand and I know that I am not meant to, but anger and bitterness will flood my heart. I will not be able to keep it from happening. If a woman tries to have another baby after infertility and succeeds,hen her heart is at ease, but if they do not, then they end up the old, bitter, broken hearts. I am pretty sure today that I wish I had quit this journey before I started.
I am still taking my meds as my husband is making me and I promised, but I want to curse and cry. 
I don't even know where to go from here.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I have no words of advice to ease your pain and frustration. Prayers for you, no matter the outcome.

I have pain and heartache as well. For this child I prayed, BUT never under the conditions I'm experiencing. To have fought for family, only to come out sad and broken. I'm a strong woman and have overcome so much in life, but this has really all hurt my heart. I do pray for the day I see her beautiful face and hope for healing. Most of my life it has been me and my kids, I just wanted things so different this time around. I find it hard to even want KJ with me when I deliver, or any time after for that matter. :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

Angie, if this fails, you have every right to feel every emotion. You will need to grieve and go through all the range of emotions that come along with grieving. You have been through so much. My heart hurts for you. I'm hoping tomorrow starts a new line on your test and tears of joy come flowing down your face. 

Jen, I'm sorry you are struggling. This is supposed to be such a happy time and to have it destroyed by the one person that should be sharing most in the happiness has got to be the worst feeling. Sending you a big hug. Like you said, you are strong and will get through it. Hang in there. Better days are head


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks for the well-wishes, Fluter, but there won't be a line. I know it. I am furious about it too. I don't want to grieve as I will blame God for not standing by me as I have stood by Him. There is no excuse. I have done EVERYTHING and I get nothing. Empty arms, a heartbroken husband, and bills and bills from putting my family through this crap over and over. I have been faithful. I try to keep my heart right, my family focused on Him...I have been patient and waited as I was waiting all the 12 years of my last marriage too, but my then husband kept coming up with excuses, so all together I have been waiting 14 years to have another child. 14 YEARS! If that isn't patient, I don't know what is. Now, I will have to break my husband down for the millionth time and tell him that I am piece of crap and I can't do freaking anything right. Even though all I have heard for the last month is how excited he is to be a Daddy and how much he is going to love it. Well, the only way he will be a Dad is without me cause I am pathetic. Fun times..


Jen, I am sorry that your boyfriend is an idiot. You are very blessed with your daughter though as love can cover up ignorance and I hope you allow the blessing of that little girl to cover up the stupid that is the man. I hope things get better for you soon. Family doesn't have to have a man in it, just love. I am thinking of you. <3


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thoughts and prayers with you Angie.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope you get a big fat, pink line, Angie!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Jen.. This medicine has a horrid affect on me. It makes me seriously angry and depressed. I was like that yesterday and this morning. I am not so bad now, but it comes and goes. I didn't know that Crinone makes you depressed... Finally had to go Google why I was feeling incredibly bi-polar.... 
I actually have not had a negative test yet. I don't know why I felt such despair.. One moment I feel so positive and the next, I feel awful..

I am 12 days past trigger and 10dpo.. My test lines are light but they aren't fully gone yet. They aren't squinters either and are the WalMart brand. I figure I should know for sure in the next few days. The hubby and I are ready if it's not positive. Not sure what we will do, but emotionally we are ready.
I just hope this progesterone eases up on me.. I keep period-like cramps ever-so-often, and I am moody... so bad I should be slapped. I will post a photo of my tests. Keep in mind that they are all dried.

Thanks so much, Brandi!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I had to make it my profile photo again as I can't add attachments for some reason. It's kind of aggravating.. It is today's test. I wanted to post a photo of all of them for comparison, but after I posted it, I couldn't see any of the lines.. I will post my test again tomorrow. Wish I could add attachments....


----------



## Jenafyr4

Does it say the file is to large? I can barely see it but looks like 2 lines to me


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yeah, I will know soon enough I guess. The line is light. It seemed even more so yesterday. It sucks waiting for that line.. I will know for sure in the next two days. Either it will go away where I cant see it, or it will get darker. I will test a few more times and hopefully not be too upset anymore. This is much more difficult than the last time.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Mine were stark white till 11dpiui. 10dpiui NOTHING. .. i know ivf can be different but im still holding hope


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Girls, Sorry I been MIA! Just taking some time away, Need to live my life more without ttc stuff on my mind all the time....At least until we get closer to IVF. I'm not sure how often I will post, but I am lurking :)

Angie-I can't imagine the emotions your going through! I do see the 2nd line hoping its getting darker!

Jen-I'm sorry that he's a jerk! I understand not wanting him around at all! Who knows, maybe a baby can change things.....praying for you!

Hello to everyone else! Hope all is well with each of you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Reached the halfway point today. It seems like this one is flying by a lot faster than with Asher. Have my anatomy scan this morning and hoping all is well with Emi!


----------



## fluterby429

Well you're not out yet! The Walmart test are crap these days. They add no where near as sensitive. I'd be using FRER at this point but that's just me. IF this fails you are not a piece of crap and I'm sure your husband will not think that. When he married you, he knew the possibility of not having children was there and he accepted that. Is that you latest test in your profile? These are my trigger. They never went fully negative. The 11 days past is the one without writing so that was my 9dpo and I could tell it was a little darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Cupcake! Have been wondering about you! Hope all is well!
Brandi, I can't believe you are halfway done already!

Fluter, My tests have not gone all the way negative yet either. I still see a line. When I was ttc naturally, the FRERs were not good for me. They would have no line, where the WalMart tests and the ic's were darker. I just don't understand why the line won't go away as it is pretty light, but it's been pretty light the last 2 days.. It's kind of depressing as I feel like I am in limbo. I know for sure that the line is not gone though so I suppose there is hope, but right now, I would rather there be no hope if I am doomed to fail cause it hurts. My blood test isn't until the 28th.. That feel like 6 months away... :D I am so hoping for this little one to hold tight. I can't imagine that I will fail again as I don't know why God would do that to me. If I am not gonna see a darker line though I hope that it comes soon cause those meds are making me a basket-case. I don't remember pregnancy being so weird. I feel like I am constantly up and down with this medicine. I guess I gotta go get more tests as I am a pee-aholic the last few days. I have found out that smu is the best for me.. Not that that matters.... I should start my cycle on Friday.. I have two more days of wait.. UGH! 
Gotta go get some winter tires put on today and some shopping done so at least that will take care of a few hours. 
I hope I am not too Jekyll/Hyde today..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today's FRERs are more sensitive these days than they were even two years ago when I used them with Asher. I've heard that the Walmart ones aren't that great these days either. The FRERs for Emi showed HUGE difference in lines, with no squinting required. Might be worth it to grab a few.

Emi's great! Heartbeat 154, 4 chambers in her heart, 3 vessel cord, measuring right on schedule!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am going to go get an FRER today and take them with my WalMart brand tomorrow morning. If the line is still there tomorrow.... I seriously cannot imagine that my trigger is still there. If that is my trigger then I might as well never try again as today is 13 days past..


----------



## fluterby429

Glad your little squish is doing well. It won't be long until she's here. 

Cupcake - glad you popped in. I don't blame you for taking a break from the TTC stuff. It's so stressful and after all you've been through recently, a break is more than deserved but I'm glad you're still here 

I've been working on putting my house together, trying to keep up with school and decorate for Halloween. It's my favorite Holiday. After two long years I finally have a nice yard to decorate. We are not TTC but I'm trying to keep track of my cycle but it was over 10 days late last time, so who knows when it will show this time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie hang in there! Seriously my line never fully went away and I couldn't at the time see the progression of darkening. Let's see like Brandi said a big fat pink line!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, it seems like I am one of the unfortunate people that carry their trigger around for 14 days.. There is only a shadow left this morning and nothing is getting darker. Plus, every little thing is gone so I know that most of it was the trigger shot and not the progesterone.. No sore breasts, no bloating, no middle of the night pee-pee and I can sleep on my belly again.. The trigger shot is a horrible thing for me. I remembered that it stuck around forever last time, but I guess I had forgotten that it was longer than normal. I knew I sucked, but to have to be the exception to every single rule is just Loser Central. I should be the freaking president. I feel like I got hit by a bus. I swear, I know that by doing this is the only way I will ever have another child, but it is the single most horrifying, devastating, process I have ever put myself through. And what is worse is that this is my second failed IVF so every doctor is gonna make it to where I have hidden things wrong--- I will be required to do thousands of more tests, pay more money than usual, and just be generally beaten because I am the biggest loser in the world and I should never procreate again because God is busy giving all the pill whores the world's next generation..
My line isn't gone.. It's gonna stick around cause I am pathetic like that.. Neither lighter nor darker... just leftover hcg that will never leave..


----------



## fluterby429

Ok Angie your line isn't gone so don't freak out yet. I know it sucks waiting to know but it's not gone. Like Brandy, I didn't see a good line progression either. As a matter of fact I thought my 6dp3dt was the same as my 7 day. It took 48 hours to see that it did change. Did you do an FRER?


----------



## AngienDaniel

I did an FRER like two minutes ago and it has two lines. Light.. I think I am just so afraid to believe it cause they don't seem to be getting darker and for a woman that has had 7-- 5 week miscarriages, it is so freaking scary.. Plus the line has been about the same for days.


----------



## AngienDaniel

This is my HUGE test from 10 minutes ago and my first FRER..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Bloodwork Monday RIGHT? My specialist appointment is Monday also to determine when I might can have babygirl.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My blood test is Tuesday. I am going super early.. :D

I bet you are excited about having your daughter. You going to have a c-section?


----------



## Jenafyr4

I sure hope not, BUT depending on her size and amount of amniotic fluid I may be induced by 10/8


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's incredible, Jen! I bet you're so excited! I think October is a great month to deliver! Hope you get the news you want!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I want to see that line get darker for you, Angie!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, either that line will go away in a few hours as my period is due in the morning, or it will continue to get darker.. I am leaning toward it is going to get darker... I am wrong a lot though, but for some reason, I am pretty sure that line will not just disappear in a few hours. I think I might actually be pregnant. It is 14 days past trigger for me and I am 12dpo today..
It is a pretty light line though so it might just be gone before daylight..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm really hoping it does for you! You soooooo deserve this!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I realized earlier today that today is my 2 year TR anniversary. Honestly, the best choice I made and so thankful to the doctor for reversing and having it be successful.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope your line is darker tomorrow!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I decided that there really is a possibility that my darker positive FRER could be trigger still yet. My period is (normally) due tomorrow so my result should be valid some time tomorrow. It's hard to say though as I did not have a normal cycle. I am probably setting myself up for heartache cause there is nothing normal about an IVF cycle. I am just gonna wait for my beta.. Come along Tuesday... Tuesday, Tuesday!!

Brandi, my tubal reversal was the single most pointless trial I have ever had the misfortune of having to have ever endured (in hindsight) and was a huge waste of time, finances, and emotional energy. I would NEVER recommend someone to have their tubes untied and would encourage whole-heartedly for everyone to go straight to IVF. It was such a waste for me..
Tubal reversals are hope-crushers for anyone that has anything other than the clips.. I had had mine cut and burned and they were just ectopic traps after reversal.
Hindsight really is sucky as I would have saved my 6000 and had a baby by now.. :D

I would be more thankful I suppose if I were to finally succeed but I am slightly bitter... 

God does have His plan for each of us though so we press on..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I forgot to upload the walmart cheapie test.. This was my latest test. I darkened the lighting a little bit but I am pretty positive it's getting darker.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I completely understand your perspective, Angie. You've had such a rough go when all you deserve is that keeper baby. When you mention clips, that's what I had, and only had them for a little over 2 years. I was also 27 when I reversed so there were a lot of factors in my favour.

I really wish I was closer to you because I would instantly, in a heartbeat, be a surrogate for you if that was an option you and hubby ever chose.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.. I am such an emo mess... That was so nice, Brandi. I asked my sister once if she would do that (when my tubes were still tied) and she never even hesitated and said 'no way'.. I think surrogacy is one of the most beautiful things a person can do for someone else. I have often asked God to allow me to do that for someone, but I can't even get my own yet.. I was 32 when I got my tubes untied and they had been tied for nearly 12 years.. 
I hope my journey ends with this healthy pregnancy and I can count it all worth it.. I guess I will count it all worth it even if I have to go a few years more..


----------



## Jenafyr4

I pray for you Angie. Your walmart cheapie is darker than my 11dpiui test, 13dpt...so dont loose hope. Easier said than done i know. I have the pic, its just saying to large to upload


----------



## cupcakestoy

I agree with you Angie! 3 years for me in November & only heartache & lots of wasted money to show for it, needless to say, I have not been an advocate for tr. I think its a cruel ploy that is made to look like everyone gets a happy ending which is a blatant lie. A lot with clips or excessively long tubes left after are successful, but the others are only usually successful at losing babies or the remainder of their tubes due to ectopic. We could have done a cycle & a half of ivf for what we've spent already..... Sorry for the rant, but im bitter too :/


----------



## Navygrrl

I had clips plus 9cm on both sides. I've never even had the hint of a line. With the surgery plus the IUIs, I could have had at least one full IVF with ICSI cycle. It sucks, but I keep praying that the rest of you get your take home babies. I'm resigned to the fact that we're done, and 99% of the time I'm okay with it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I also don't come in here as often because seeing so many of you struggle to get pregnant when it's been nothing for me makes me feel bad sometimes. What makes me more deserving of TWO TR babies in less than 2 years than everyone else is deserving of even one? Nothing.

I hate seeing everyone struggle and wish I could just give all of you babies to keep. I would love nothing more than to do so for all of you.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I agree, Cupcake.. If I had known then, I would NEVER have fallen for the tubal reversal lie.. I lost so many pregnancies and put my family through so much heartbreak and loss...Now I put them through the financial struggle of IVF. I know I got the job and Starbucks and the insurance covered most of the stuff but we still spent almost 4000 oop just for the travel and meds and deductibles.. I made my family scrimp and save so I could do IVF and if it fails, I would probably want to try again soon. I would definitely save my pennies for IVF, but if I could do it over again, I would NEVER have had my tubes untied and I would def tell everyone I know that it is a bad idea... 

I am so bitter most days that I hate every pregnant woman I see even though I really don't. It makes me sad... for me.. It makes me sad that the losses and the struggle have forced me to see such a beautiful blessing as such an envious need and want in my own heart.
I hate ttc. I hate IVF. I hate the desire I have to have more children. I hate that my heart is now bitter. I think that each of us would like to cut that desire out of our own hearts most of the time.. I wish I was like you, Navy, and I could be content, but it burns inside me and I would rather die than let it go.. I am so stubborn...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Navy, I have been wondering where you ran off too! Glad your at peace with your journey. I'm no where as bitter as I used to be, thanks to God taking it away from me, but I can say it does sting to be reminded of my failures. Oh well......I guess we all have a different path we must follow for a reason.....
Brandi-Wasn't trying to make you feel bad. I don't understand why its so easy for some either. I watch people around me pop out kids like its nothing, & its hard to not be jealous, especially when those babies are pushed to the side & not given the love & attention they deserve! 
Angie-I'm sending up prayers that this is your thb! It vindicates my struggle to see a sister who knows the struggle succeed & boosts my hope!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I wish I could succeed and boost your hope, Cupcake.... 
My lines are not getting darker. They are pathetic little strips of stupid and I KNOW they are not looking darker. I seriously cannot understand as I should start my period today and it sure feels like it, but the small little barely there line is taunting me, letting me know that I am one of those freaks whose trigger stays around forever. Even if I were to magically end up pregnant, the line is so light that I know it won't end good. Even with all my losses, the line was darker. I do pretty bad with fmu so I will do another test with smu, but I am counting myself out.
The hubby said he wanted to try again right away. That means that he will be working himself to death the next few months.. 

I am sad and I wish that God would give us a miracle. I know I don't deserve it, but I would ask for it anyway. I am tired of scrimping and saving.
I know that line CANNOT be from my trigger. There is no way.. I had my Trigger shot on Thursday Sept 10 at 1am. The line is not going away and it is not getting any darker and I am dying here... It's 15 days past my trigger. I am 13 dpo.. I do have a horribly slow metabolism though. I really think that I am prepared for whatever comes, but I know that it sucks to have that line taunting me day after day with no change. It has seriously been the same darkness for at least 4 days.. No kidding. I wish I could just stop testing and after the last 3 tests I have are gone, I am not buying any more. I have two digital/2 way tests and one walmart cheapie. I have spent enough money on tests for sure.. I will use the digital tomorrow if my period still has not shown which I don't even know if it will while on the progesterone... Just three more days.. Not too far really, but it seems so important. 
I just don't want to be on the day of my beta and not know what to expect as it's so hard when the doctor calls you and you don't know what the results will be as emotion is too hard to handle and I hate people hearing my struggle. I am praying we are prepared before then. I don't see why we shouldn't be, but honestly I never thought I would get to the day of my supposed to be 'normally' period day and still be wondering.. The tests should be just saying...."You have two lines, you are pregnant" but they aren't so straightforward..

UGH!! I wish I could just quit talking about it and thinking about it.. I got a box of tests that read both digital and two lines yesterday so I will take one of those in the morning and another on Sunday morning and then beta at the crack of dawn on Monday..
If my line is fake, or from the trigger, I will not be able to ever test again unless its a beta 6 months after my procedure cause this has been too much trouble.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I pray for all you ladies on a daily, even the ones who dont struggle. I have so mant friends who have fertility issues and have never had a TL or TR.

We all have demons that taunt us in one way or another. I never wanted to only have 1 TR baby, however thats a cruel fact I'm facing :( I too wish I could give you all a take home baby. My journey had its ups and downs, but I can sure carry a baby...

Angie... I'm hoping todays test is darker...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen-I never had a m/c until after tr, always was induced as the little boogers didn't want to come out! LoL I know I'm older & we have mfi, but I believe my short tubes also play a role in our losses... Hoping ivf will be successful for us, since we bypass my tubes & use the best sperm & egg ;) sorry your struggling sweetie. I can't imagine going thru the tr to have a lo with the man of your dreams, only for it to become a bad dream ....
Angie- I'm sorry your in limbo. I know a definite answer is sometimes all you want. Hugs to you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Its the nightmares that control my days.... I dont know how to help that. Its hard when you love someone and built a family. All my hopes for the future have just been pulled from under me. I try to be happy and stay busy, but I just want my love home. I dont wanna let go, but my reality is telling me its time :/


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sometimes to save yourself you have to let go....hope he figures out how big of a mistake he's made before its too late


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yea, he wont... he's been such an ass. You think it would make things easier, but it doesnt, yet I'm NOT supposed to be a hormonl EMOTIONAL MESS RIGHT NOW????

Um sure lol. I'm praying for healing, which hopefully will come in time. I'm also praying for a happy heart and no bitterness, but its SOOOOO hard. Part of me wants him to hurt as much as I do, but Ive learned you have to actually have a heart to do that!

Angie!!!!!!! you normally update by now... is all ok???


----------



## AngienDaniel

Here are my two tests from today. There are two huge tests cause I am lucky I figured out how to add them at all and I am too lazy to figure out how to do it right.. :D


----------



## Jenafyr4

Definite line :) praying for AF to stay away and great #'s on Tuesday


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I think you're pregnant! That frer shouldn't be that dark from just trigger at this point. Here is my FRER lines and my first ones at what would be 9dpo are not that dark.

Aww Jen, she will be here in no time. It will pass so quickly.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommabrown

Aww Angie I just popped in to see how you were doing! I def see the line progression darker than the other ones you posted. Fx for your keeper baby. And big massive hugs.

Navy I'm so glad to see you pop in too! I was wondering how things had went after trying IUI. 

Jen I cant believe you don't have much time left! It's flown by to me. 

Afm, I'm just trying to not ttc and let it happen. But I tell you what I want to poas all the time and I can't be brought back to the stress of actively ttc. No way no how. No matter how badly I'd love to have another baby it isn't worth the emotional damage of it not happening. If Emmaleigh is the only baby I get I will cherish it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, I definitely see a darker line! Oh my, I hope for great numbers for you!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

How many dpo would you be now? I do think its darker on the last test. Fx'd!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will be a full 15dp trigger at 1am.
I think that the line is my own hcg, but it seems so light... It seems like it should be darker. I don't think the line should still be there if it was trigger. I haven't heard of a single person who kept their trigger for 15 days. I have to admit though that I feel the line is light. I can tell a difference from this mornings FRER and the one I took in the middle of the day. I know that if I take my digital in the morning and it says 'pregnant' then I will believe it. I also know that I have felt a bit nauseous at certain points during today when normally I never feel queasy. It may be all in my head though. I have this test I took today that makes me really believe that it is a real positive as the test gets darker during the day instead of getting lighter and if it was the trigger and it's 15 days past, it should definitely be barely visible as this day has passed. I will post it in a minute..
I believe that I have one last night and I will be able to focus on possibly being pregnant. One digital test... One question though, should I use 1st morning urine? I don't want to buy anymore tests and I just have one digital.
Also, the tests are dried and I didn't edit them at all.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That bottom line is beautiful! There can't be any way that's a trigger. It's way darker than the top test and looks a lot like my early tests with Emelia. I think you're pregnant!

First pic is my 10dpo test with Emelia using FMU. Your test is WAY darker than that and my level was 16.

Bet you have a nice, more dark line tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







1472791_485880318234686_329701751007482178_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









11390108_485880324901352_3277523940280603639_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

Take it in the morning! It's going to say pregnant! That is a nice line for an FRER at this stage.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well ladies... I got up this morning to take my digital, after I resisted the urge ast night, and what happened to me..... I had taken the thing out of the package when I first bought it and sit it on the back of the toilet as I had opened the wrong one and didn't want to use the digital till last, and I guess that you aren't supposed to open them as that starts 'the countdown'... This morning when I took it, I got a big fat ???
Isn't that just crappy? It seriously gave me a ? I didn't know you wasn't supposed to open them. I figured that like every other test, it started when urine hit it..
It's 7am.. Going to WalMart at 7am is too much so I have to wait until later to test. I guess being forced to do that isn't such a bad thing, but that wasted money on that digital makes me scared to get another one. After this day I am not testing anymore cause it will just stress me out and have me comparing lines when it won't do any good. I am gonna buy one pack of FRERS. Another 12$ down the flusher..
I won't be updating until later.


----------



## fluterby429

Well that stinks! It happened to me too. But it happened straight out of the package. I couldn't get another until the next day. I can't wait for your post. You have more patients than I. I would be in my car haha


----------



## AngienDaniel

HA HA Fluter, I did get in my car.. I just got back from WalMart and I had to tell my hubby I was bored and went to get hot dog buns and tomatoes.. 
Honestly though, I am SCARED TO DEATH to take the test.. I have cramps like my period is coming and low back pain like I had with every loss. I know I have no tubes though so I can't worry about ectopics.. hee hee.. I am scared to pee on the freaking test now.. I will be back in 20 with the results.. I am praying so hard I wasn't wrong about the lines yesterday as it sure feels like the witch is coming.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got another question mark!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

i SERIOUSLY GOT ANOTHER QUESTION MARK.. WHAT THE HECK! wHY IS IT DOING THAT? I am so screwed up. I hate this! I just gave 12 more dollars for another question mark that came up as soon as I dipped it. I don't understand..


----------



## AngienDaniel

There is no way that I am still showing the trigger after 16 freaking days as the line is still there but it is not darker or lighter. I want to quit. I just want to never go through this torture again. Why is the second line there taunting me when it is not getting darker or lighter. The line is no darker today than it was 4 days ago. I am going to stay inside, block out every single thing pregnancy related and tear my heart out.
Not just the normal route for Angie.. I got to do everything jacked up and still be a loser at the end. 16 days since I took that trigger..... I will post a photo.


----------



## AngienDaniel

....


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have decided that I am pregnant and I am done testing.. I am waiting for my beta test and I will never test with a pee test ever again. I am going to be happy. I am going to love this pregnancy while I have it. I will get my beta done and then I will do another come Wednesday. If it comes back negative then I will grieve and move on.. I am finished with the stress of ttc and am giving it to God. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-I'm sorry you are having such crappy luck with the tests. Not got a clue here, but still holding out hope for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That test looks a TEENSY bit darker than yesterday to me, tbh. I'd be calling the company about the faulty digitals though. Maybe they'll refund your money or send one free, lol.


----------



## fluterby429

I agree you're pregnant! I agree with Brandi and say call the company about your crap tests! They will usually refund you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The explanation for only a slight more darkness in tests could be that your numbers are rising, just not as quickly as mine did. Mine skyrocketed, literally. I also recall my 12 and 13 dpo tests did not look very different. In fact, I thought the 13dpo was actually lighter than the 12 and freaked out. All has been progressing well so far though.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I was pretty upset about the digitals, but after my husband yelled at me and said that I had two lines and was being silly, I realized that I was being an idiot because I do have two lines and I am 16 days past trigger so it can't be that. Even if my lines are not darker, they are there and I should be thankful for that. 
No joke though, I am freaking nuts! My emotions are seriously Jekyll/Hyde. I can be so loving one minute and want to destroy the world the next. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms though, but with both of my living children, I had no pregnancy symptoms at all so I don't really mind too much about that. I am having cramping and backache just like my period is about to start...probably worse since I normally have very easy three day periods. I actually got a tylenol today with the intent on taking it, but it went away.
I am good though with the decision not to test anymore. I figured it would be tough but it isn't too bad. I just got one more day though so I think that has a bit to do with it. I also worked things out with my husband so I know how he will feel either way it goes cause I have been so worried about disappointing him.

As for the tests, I can't even imagine the circumstances that would make it to where I would get two question marks in row. I was so angry as I had to drive 30 minutes to get that thing.. 24 bucks down the tube.. I figure that was my wake up call to stop testing. I would love to see pregnant on a digital, about the same as I would love to see dark lines after all of my losses, but I won't die if I don't. The stress from testing was tough though. I will be posting on Monday evening when I get my results whether good or bad.. I pray it's good, but I am ready now for whatever comes....well, after a good cry (if needed) anyway..
Thanks girls for encouraging me. I have felt so emo today. I appreciate the help keeping me positive. It's been hard to keep myself optimistic.


----------



## fluterby429

Hoping you get big great numbers at your beta today


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think her betas are tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh ok. I thought it was today and Wed. Either way hope all is well


----------



## Jenafyr4

So did I...

AFM.... Babygirl measuring right on track. Previa completely corrected now. She weighs 6lb 12oz. Dr anticipates she will weigh 8lbs at birth if I deliver at 38 weeks, so now I wait.
 



Attached Files:







36w3d.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ~Brandy~

Darn I thought angies betas were today so I checked in! Gl Angie. I think your pg. 

Jennifer that's awesome about the placenta I can't wait to see your little girl! I'll be watching Facebook for the announcement.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I thought it was today, too, and results would be tomorrow.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I went this morning and had my beta and it's at 25. Too low to be a viable pregnancy really.. Especially at 15 or 16 dpo which is what I am.. I am accepting and slightly angry really. I believe that I would rather never be pregnant than to be pregnant and lose another baby. I think this is utterly ridiculous. I will go back Wednesday and have my next test, but I am so fed up with this garbage that I just don't care anymore. I am supposed to drag out this going to be miscarriage until my beta on Wednesday.. God hates me. He really does, cause He could have just let me not be pregnant at all, but He hates me so much that He figures to give me another baby and take it right back..
Yay me.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie this is from my lab as far as hcg numbers. Don't lose hope. Numbers have to start somewhere. I'm not religious so I can't offer anything to help you feel differently about your God but I hope that things are moving in the right direction. I do believe everything happens for a reason and sometimes it takes is awhile to figure out what those reasons are. Hang in there. Sending you love and a big hug
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngienDaniel

the number of 25 is beyond low under any circumstance for 16dpo and that's what I am today. I know that numbers have to start somewhere and usually I am on the 'freakish' end of every circumstance, but having hope right now when all seems so bleak is pointless to me. The hubby and I have decided that we will try again and again and again, but there is obviously something bad happening when it comes to implantation for me. It is a painful thing to be pregnant and wait for it to end badly. I have lost 8 pregnancies now, not counting my last failed IVF as that didn't even result in pregnancy. Daniel and I have agreed to keep moving forward. I am struggling with it myself and feel callous and uninterested really. I will do it for him though as he has done it for me all these times. I hate the idea of having to continue the medicine as it enhances my failure.... I am having trouble wrapping my mind around another loss. I woke up feeling so positive.
I am very religious, but I must admit that I am the type of person who thrives on emotion and not logic. I love my God, but I don't even pretend to understand why He has made us to suffer so much. I guess I try to convince myself that since I love Him, He will give me all the things I ask for when obviously that is not, and should not be the case. When I am faced with disappointment, I can only be angry and sad that my Friend did not help me, as I feel that a friend should always be there, but you are right---Everything happens for a reason and He knows more than me so I love Him anyway. If He needs this baby more than I, then He can take it with my blessing. I am gonna be okay with it. The only way through is forward, right? :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-Sorry you didn't get a higher # & while its true that is lower than average, it is a +! I've been on both ends, with my 1st loss my # was 560s, my last was a measly 16, but I've seen others have a thb with a lower #. Not trying to give you false hope, but don't throw in the towel before necessary! As far as God hating you, that's just not true! He loves us all, when we hurt, I believe it hurts Him as well. It's true that He can do whatever He wants, but since we live in a sin sick world he it doesn't always go the way we want it too. I prayed & cried out to God with both my losses & the answer was still "no" But I do know He never left me, even when I was mad at Him & can't understand. Somethings we won't know til we get to heaven & I've had to learn to accept that & go on. It's ok to ask why, be mad & question His will, just as long as your open to His answer or no answer at all :/ I'll continue to pray for you, you continue to lean on Him & ask Him to just hold you during this phase of your life! Much love & prayers girl!


----------



## fluterby429

Have you been tests for fibroids or endodermtriosis? I know a TR sister that found out that she had both plus scar tissue on her uterus so it was very difficult for baby to implant. She had all that cleaned up and is moving forward with her 3rd fresh cycle (plus she did an FET). My wonder is if there is an underlying condition that is causing your embryos to not develop properly since you've had so many miscarriages and your embryos tend to not grow during IVF cycle. Has any RE's suggested testing? If you miscarry, I would collect what you pass and ask for it to be tested. These are just some thoughts. There has to be an answer.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Cupcake. My tirade to God lasted 5 minutes or less and I knew that I was gonna have to accept my predicament anyway. I am not really angry, just wish it could be different. I never really got a negative test so I know this won't end well. Just wish I knew why this keeps happening to my pregnancies.. So much money to keep wasting..
I keep trying to tell myself that at least I am pregnant, but that really just sucks when there is doom and gloom in my heart. Even if my number doubles, the likelihood of miscarriage before 8 weeks is so incredibly high because I am on the freakish end of failure.
I don't even want to scrimp and save to try again. At least not today. Today I want to be a crybaby and grieve my babyless arms.
I have two children. I don't understand why I can't carry a baby when I have living children. It baffles me because everything has come back normal with me and Daniel. I figure that I am a late implanter in normal circumstances, and I know that my number has been very low this whole waiting period as it was very light and did not get darker, but for it to be just 25 does not bode well. I read somewhere that high hcg gives lots of symptoms and I have never had symptoms during pregnancy, but even with all that research I know that 75% of women that start out with a very low number end up with a loss. Plus I have had constant backache and cramping throughout this wait and every single loss was preceded by horrid lower back pain which I have daily..

She wants me to wait until Thursday to do my repeat beta, but I will be at the lab bright and early Wednesday morning. I am not waiting for them as two days will show doubling, not three and there is no valid reason for them to want me to wait and stress..

Fluter, I had a diagnostic laparoscopy surgery and that is how they found out my tube had ruptured. That's when they removed them both. Everything in there was nice and shiny. No endo, no nothing... The doctor took a thousand pictures and it seriously didn't have a single mark inside.. He said it was perfect except for my water tubes and a little bit of scarring around my reversal scar.


----------



## fluterby429

Thinking about you this morning Angie


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thinking of you as well Angie :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking positive thoughts for you Angie! 

I thought this might be helpful for some.. We know about HCG and how to read the numbers so this is nice to go around the doctors. https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-out-labcorp-to-let-consumers-order-own-tests


----------



## AngienDaniel

It will be later today before I get my results. I am not really too anxious about it surprisingly. I actually didn't even go get it done until almost 11am as I debated about doing it, and I wouldn't have done it at all if I wasn't on blood thinners.. Plus, I will need the ending results for when we try again. I don't feel doomed though. I feel so completely normal it's scary. I always felt my failure before but it is quiet this time..
I will be glad to be at the end of this..
I read that article, Brandy and I think it is an awesome idea to be able to get whatever tests you want, whenever you want. I know that for being able to do betas, that would be awesome.. Could be addictive and/or expensive for us obsessive peeps though.. :D
I will update later today with the beta results.. Hopefully they come back before the office closes today..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just noticed that today I am 5 weeks.. I always have my second 'doom and gloom' beta on this day... 
*sigh*


----------



## cupcakestoy

I ordered & paid for my own betas when we were in Florida. It was an online company that had their own Dr. To "sign" orders, then you print off your lab requisition & take it in to labcorp near you....only $32.00 a lab.....ins. Doesn't cover tho, but not too expensive....
Angie-fx'd for you!
AFM-Still waiting on AF, 1st after the m/c.....no sign of her, 2 days late already.......*sigh


----------



## fluterby429

I haven't read the article yet, but like Cupcake when I had my IVF I paid for my own first two betas. Mine were about $50 each but well worth it to me. After that they were done at the hospital. I only did my own because no doctor would see me until I was 10 weeks along.

I still haven't received my letter accepting or denying me to the ASN (RN) program. I know most got theirs last Friday and Sat. I decided to bite the bullet and call the nursing office. I am accepted!!! She emailed me my letter and the form I need to complete to accept my seat. I got cold chills and cried when she told me. I've been working very hard to get in. It is super duper competitive. They only accept about 40 RNs spots a semester out of 100's that apply. I'm over the moon right now.

In light of the acceptance, I now have a timeline for school. I should be graduating in 3 semesters so It will be May 2017. We have decided that we will do an FET Sept/Oct of next year for a June/July delivery (IF I get pregnant and carry to term) This way I will be graduated, off for the summer with my kids and then on the market for job interviews!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats flutter!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I won't be able to get my results today as for some magical reason my pathetic doctor's office is freaking closed on a freaking Wednesday. I seriously have the worst luck of anyone I have ever known.. If I wasn't so freaking angry I would laugh and cry at the same time.. I HATE TTC. I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT.. I also hate that doctors office and I hope it burns down.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congratulations Fluter! That is incredible about the RN program.. and about your next baby...


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats fluter!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Angie I wonder if that's why they said to do the beta Thursday. Im so impatient I'd probably go in Thursday too haha.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fluter that's amazing news! 

I miss my career and I'm very worried about when I do try to reenter the workforce if I will be able to get back into a position like the one I had.. Or will I have to start at the bottom again. I think I have a few more years till I return I still have never left the girls with a babysitter... Their aunt has watched them only a few times while I was at a doctors appointment and their grandparents a few times. Otherwise my dh and I just coordinate with each other to stay home.


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's probably why she said Thursday.. Wish she had added that little bit of extra info in there for me, but I guess me having to wait is payment enough for my little bit of impatience.. ha ha... Maybe I might get an early call... 
Another day won't change anything anyhow.. 
I am the Queen of Waiting..

Not like I have any symptoms anyway to while away the hours with guessing and hope.. I feel like a million dollars apart from my mind being focused on this.


----------



## fluterby429

Lyndon has only stayed with my MIL, SIL and my cousin who is my bff. Other than that he's with my his sn and I. Luckily my husband works 3 days a week and he can make his own schedule. He's also pursuing 100% disability (he's at 70 now) with the VA. If he gets that, he will be home with the baby while I'm gone.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got my results back and she said they doubled. I am to continue my meds and do another test on Monday. That would mean that my number should be in the 300's. If it is not then I will stop the meds as I am not going to prolong it.
My number is still low at 50 and honestly, I don't even know how its even a valid number. If it had not doubled I was just going to stop the medicine.. Honestly, I feel like I am just delaying my own destruction. I don't feel a single thing. I certainly don't feel pregnant, but I don't not feel pregnant either. I feel kind of like whatever.. I am not hopeful at all. I just feel like I really don't care either way.. I know that's a horrible way to be about it, but I can't seem to make myself feel differently. 
I believe that I am a low hcg kind of person in normal circumstances. At least I made it past 5 weeks so far.. I am still pregnant. Can't ask for much more than that really..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Prayers :hugs:


----------



## Jenafyr4

Did she give you an exact #? or was that # exactly 50?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Naw.. My number the other day was 24. My number yesterday was 49. The little one only doubled. No more really and no less.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Just enough to put a little ounce of hope in my heart. :(


----------



## cupcakestoy

It did double so don't give up completely....I understand guarding your heart, but Miracles can happen! Praying this is your little Miracle ;)


----------



## Mommabrown

Girl don't get your hopes up. Some babies are just late implanters. there is no guide book for your uterus to follow. It kinda does it's own thing in there. Your numbers doubled and that's better than not at all at this point. Take a deep breath and I know your previous losses and experiences have made you this afraid but have a little faith. It will all be ok.


----------



## fluterby429

Well that's great news. Moving forward! You're pregnant and you should just enjoy it. Try to get doom and gloom out of your heart and enjoy this moment.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Ladies! I am actually pretty content. Even with the low numbers.. Even if I were to miscarry, I know that any baby won't be anywhere but my uterus as I have no tubes.. :D Also, I feel pretty confident today. My numbers are low, but I really do believe that I am just a low number kind of person. Not in a single pregnancy ever have I had normal numbers.
I have a little faith. I will have more on Monday... I have read many stories about women who have low numbers, just because that's what their bodies do and I believe that is my body too.
I finally claim pregnancy and if something happens and it doesn't end well, then so be it. Today I am pregnant and pretty glad of it. Noone knows but my husband. I am not telling anyone that our numbers are rising so I don't have to tell anyone if by chance they don't. I figure that's best for everyone. For anyone that knew we had went through IVF, I just told last week that the numbers were low and it didn't look good and I won't be telling them anything different unless we hear a heartbeat. If my number is appropriate on Monday I will set up a scan for the following Monday to see if everything is in the right spot.
I am in a week-by-week basis for now and am relegated to waiting again. I am really okay with that though as I feel pretty happy that I get to be pregnant for now. I can only have happiness or sadness, but not them both at the same time so I have decided to be happy and clear away the sadness. Nothing matters but that my number has doubled. It doesn't matter where it started. I am staying put on that one fact unless something bad happens. Then I will try to figure out how to increase hcg levels as I have never tested above 50 at the start of any pregnancy. Maybe it is because they were all doomed to fail, but since none made it I won't know if that is normal for me or just a sign of imminent failure.. I choose to say that I am a freak that always has low numbers and this pregnancy is progressing normally. Yep, I have finally crossed over from the darkside.. :D At least till Monday when I stress and worry again and pray that everything is on track..


----------



## fluterby429

Good deal!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I went to the dollar store just now for some stuff to make nachos and bought a dollar store test.. It is the darkest line I have ever gotten. 21 dpo.. I will be 23 dpo on Monday when I take my beta. I am not sure if the number is really high as the lines on these tests don't really get but so dark, but I know for sure it's higher than the 49 it was on Wednesday.. I just wanted to share the darkest test I have ever gotten. Even if it never gets even a little bit darker, that is a beautiful line..
I am excited for Monday! Those of you that pray, please pray for my baby to be strong.


Oh, and this is before 10 minutes was up.. :D


----------



## fluterby429

Fabulous line


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good for you! I'm betting this will be your Keeper!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks girls.. <3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Angie! What a gorgeous line! Prayers for gorgeous numbers and a sticky baby on Monday! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for Monday, beautiful line. Id just like to have this baby already :)


----------



## fluterby429

Drink some castor oil Jen lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Beautiful! Bring on Monday! 


Completely off topic but a reminder hug and kiss your loved ones everytime you say goodbye. The school shooting that happened here hit us really hard. 

My father retired as the director of the college 2 years ago, my dh and I both went there together till we transferred to the university in Eugene, my daughter was supposed to be there that day but luckily she skipped and went to a new burger place that had just opened up.... Finally and the straw that broke the camels back for me... The twins and I were driving right by the school as the gunshots rang out at 10:34am. Not knowing what was going on I was then bombarded with 11 emergency vehicles flying at me to get to the school. It was only then that I knew what happened. The shooter chose the hall that I spent much of my time for nursing. Why he went there is beyond me. They were there to learn to help others. It's very saddening especially for my daughter who lost a friend to the gunman and my father who lost a previous coworker. 

Life's too short. Enjoy it.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Brandy, I can't imagine the pain and grief. I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Castor oil isn't recommended anymore. It's known to not only induce bowels in mom, but it also crosses the placenta and can cause the baby to pass meconium, and if baby isn't ready yet, they can swallow meconium and that can lead to a lot of health issues. A good friend of mine became a Grandma a few weeks ago and the nurse had told her to use Castor Oil, and while it didn't work that night, baby came a week later and has a whole ton of health issues. I'll put what happened as a spoiler because it can be a trigger.


Spoiler
They had lost her during labour. She had meconium, 2 skull bleeds, an IV through the umbilical cord, and cap swelling. They're not sure if she'll be alright growing up or not. She was full term, but is still in NICU.

You're soooooo close Jen! 37 weeks isn't considered full-term anymore. It's now called Early Term. 39 weeks is what is considered Full-Term. This was just a recent change within the last few years. She's not out yet because health-wise, she isn't ready yet. For all that everyone here has gone through, whether losses, struggling to become pregnant, years of not being able to have a baby at all, you want her to be the healthiest she absolutely can be. She'll be in your arms in no time. Hang in there!

(Castor Oil Info in Spoiler)

Spoiler



> Is It Safe to Use Castor Oil to Induce Labor?
> Women have been using castor oil to bring on labor contractions for hundreds of years. However, it has never been proven to be a safe way to induce labor.
> Usually, when women are past their due date, they choose to use castor oil. In such situation, babiesinside the moms are more likely to cause meconium inside the amniotic fluid. There is speculation whether meconium is from castor oil or being overdue.
> Physicians usually do not recommend castor oil for labor induction because of the risks and sideeffects for both mother and baby. While using castor oil to induce labor is effective for stimulating contraction, there are possible side-effects including abdominal cramping, diarrhea, nausea and vomiting. It can also cause some side-effects for the unborn baby.
> 
> Keep in mind that castor oil should never be taken for any reason before the 37th week of pregnancy.The decision on how to induce labor should be left up to the physician under the ensuring of hospital settings.
> 
> https://www.newkidscenter.com/Castor-Oil-to-Induce-Labor.html


----------



## Jenafyr4

I cant do castor oil. Just the thought makes me wanna vomit lol. Im not patient but wont do anything to harm my child. I know nature will do its thing. Although a good poop, minus the cramps would be great lol!!! I think shes comfy in there knowing shes safe with mommy and not out in this crazy sad world :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I almost did it with my first back in 2007, except I mistook Castor for Castrol. I think there was a reason why all the stores were closed when my ex suggested it, and thankfully so. 

I remember those last few weeks. You're so ready and so over it. SOON!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi there is no proof that it crosses the placenta. It's another one of those some believe and some don't. Passing of meconium happens sometimes regardless. I took it with one of my pregnancies, chased it with OJ and 1/2 hour later I was in labor. No complications at all. I had one bowel movement the entire labor. It won't work unless the baby is ready anyway 

Brandy I'm so sorry for your daughter and father. Shootings shake you to your core. We lived through the first massacre at Ft. Hood. It was terrifying. My heart goes out to you and all that have been effected.


----------



## fluterby429

Hoping your numbers are great today


----------



## Jenafyr4

I'm with Fluter... thinking of you and sending prayers for great #'s as well :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

:coffee: Hoping you are too busy celebrating to update us just yet!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

The doctor's office was late today so I just got my numbers in...

506.. The baby is doing well it seems. I am to have one more beta on Thursday as it is the day the numbers should be high enough for the baby to be seen on ultrasound. The number should be around 2000. This is the highest number I have ever gotten and I have been thanking God since I got the news.. I am so incredibly grateful.
This seems like a healthy pregnancy. I feel great. I have cramps, but I figure that is the baby and they aren't constant, but come and go. I pee a lot but there is no other symptoms of pregnancy, but that was normal for me. I do have very full breasts though even though they are not tender. I don't want to jinx myself or nothing, but it feels like a completely normal pregnancy. I am praying to be able to get to see the baby on ultrasound next week. 
Please continue to pray for us.
I am so grateful to God for the numbers rising well.
They went from 24 on the 28th
49 on the 30th
506 on the 5th.. They should have been around 300 today. I am so thankful they are higher. I just can't get over us finally having a growing baby. <3 I pray it continues. If we see the baby and hear the heartbeat and make it to that point, I will tell my family. I am excited about that..


----------



## cupcakestoy

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Can you tell I'm excited for you?????? See You ARE giving me HOPE!!!! Praise God for His Miracles!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been crying and thanking Him since they called me. I almost didn't make it off the phone before I broke down and cried. I just don't even know what to say really.. It has been such a long road and I am praying this one leads to this healthy baby. I have so far to go, but I know now that no matter what happens, God is still here with me. Even when I thought He wasn't.
One day at a time..

What makes me happy is that I looked up the hcg numbers and I am now on the low end of completely normal.. God is so incredible!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG!!! YAY!!!! Those numbers are amazing, Angie!!!!! Can't wait to see pics of your healthy bean!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have actually been thinking of skipping this last test and going straight for the ultrasound on Thursday/Friday. I am tired of betas and three betas should be plenty. I just want to see the baby on ultrasound and I am 5 weeks 2 days today. I think I will skip the beta and just do the ultrasound. I will call tomorrow and see if I can get an ultrasound that quickly. I just want to let God do what He will and I am tired of a bazillion fears. I just will call, I think, and have the ultrasound. Plus, there is no reason to have an extra test to pay for when an ultrasound will do better than a beta.. I live in a small town though and pregnancy doctors are so hard to get in for a visit. What will be, will be. I will call in the morning. I am so nervous to have an ultrasound. So much can happen.. 

This is such a rollercoaster ride..


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yay for great #'s. We are officially pregnant together. Praying for a h&h 9 months


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm soooo happy for you Angie! I logged in hoping that's the news I'd find! You deserve it. I can't wait for ultrasound


----------



## cupcakestoy

I guess I'm the only one left on here to get their THB.....Better get busy saving & losing since I'm NEXT!!!! ;)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, I am gonna dance a jig when you post your pregnancy news. I can't wait!


----------



## fluterby429

AMAZING NEWS!!!! I told ya not to count yourself out! I'm so happy for you. Try to wait for your u/s so you can see and hear a heartbeat and not just a sac. My numbers were over 6000 at 5w2d and all I saw was a tiny sac. At exactly 7w I saw the baby, the yolk and the heartbeat.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I guess I am impatient. I suppose it wouldn't kill me to wait and just do the beta.. Honestly, I feel like I keep saying, "Do one more beta so the number will start going down." I feel like I am jinxing myself with testing so many times. It gives me so many worries with doing the numbers. 

I thought the tww was bad, but this is horrible. Each day I am waiting for something else.. I am gonna go ahead and try to get a first appt at the midwife and I also have to notify our insurance company that we are pregnant. I also have to make sure that I have 5 more weeks of meds.. I read that this dexamethosone gives some killer withdrawal symptoms if you don't wean yourself from it..
I am finally having 'pregnancy dreams'.. I guess my hcg had to be high enough.
I am pretty excited and scared too. So many things can go wrong, but so many things can go right too. One thing that helps me so much is that I know I have no tubes so that cuts out so many things that could be wrong. I have thought for a time now that I have arthritis in my left hip and I can already feel the tingly sensation. I hope it doesn't get too bad during pregnancy.

How did everyone tell their families? I had already told my Mom that our numbers were very low and it did not look good and I haven't told her any different. How long did you wait to tell your extended family? Should I wait till after 12 weeks or after the heartbeat? The hubby and I have told no one. I am scared to death to say it out loud cause I have had to go back so many times and say it ended badly and I don't want to do that again..

I am pretty confident now that this is a healthy baby and my heart has accepted it as such. Which pretty much means that I will be devastated if something goes wrong.. 
Good thing nothing is gonna go wrong. ;D


----------



## Jenafyr4

I was 11 weeks when we announced the news. I was a worry wart also Angie... I stressed everything and here I am 37w4d prego with a healthy babygirl. I have been through sooooo much with this pregnancy its crazy, more than any one person should ever have to :cry: Dr said this morning if no baby by Oct 19th I will be induced. He will sweep my membranes and admit me Monday night and start cytotec, depends on how favorable my cervix is and if they will be able to break my water or will start pitocin. I'm 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. I go back Friday for additional monitoring. My original guess on her birthday was 10/10/15.

Praying for a fast, healthy and safe delivery.


----------



## fluterby429

The picture that is my profile is from a video I took of my kids opening their shirts. I sent out this picture. I only waited until I got my second betas back and I announced. There was no was we were able to wait not to mention by 12 weeks I was really popped out. 

Jen not long now!! Can't wait to see her. 

Cupcake you are next!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's good that your baby girl is growing so well. I was 2 weeks over-due with my first and I thought I was gonna kill the world. Even after 2 weeks late, I still had to be induced. I will be praying for your delivery.
I think I might try to wait until around that time too, but I am not sure if I will be able after I hear the heartbeat.. My excitement might get the better of me. :D


----------



## AngienDaniel

I called this evening to make my first ob visit and she asked me to come in tomorrow and get the load of paperwork done. I also will be having my first ultrasound. She said there are weeks before she has another appointment available so pray I will see our baby safe and sound tomorrow as I will be waiting for a bit before I get another ultrasound. 8 am.. Goodness, I am so nervous. My calendar says I am 25 dpo today. I sure pray everything is well. I will update tomorrow regardless of news. I sure pray it's good news.. <3 By my count of days I am just 5 weeks 4 days today..
Please pray for me to be peaceful about this.
Thanks girls!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Excited for you to see your little one, but don't be discouraged if you can't see much....Regardless of beta #'s alot of ladies don't even see a sac so early, but fx'd you get a nice sneak peek!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking good vibes for you tomorrow Angie. We didn't announce until 11w3d


----------



## AngienDaniel

I wish I could say that I would be able to wait that long.. I am so nervous this morning as I sit here and wait to leave. It has been 14 years since I made it this far in a pregnancy. I think that is the hard part--- knowing I have never made it this far and yet here I am now praying for this baby to be strong and healthy.. I know how fast that can slip away though..
Well, nothing for it but to walk forward. I should be back in a few hours. I am such a nervous wreck. :D
I hope I can see the baby.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Best of luck Angie :hugs:


----------



## AngienDaniel

Didnt see anything. Didnt figure I would. Waiting for doctor to talk with me about my betas. I figure its gloom and doom time as they have called off my appt for Friday and said we will wait until I have a viable pregnancy. I hate doctors. I will be going for my.beta tomorrow but.it doesnt matter as even though my number has kept rising everyone keeps acting like this pregnancy is doomed to fail. I am tired today. Everyone is acting like I have already failed. It sucks.
I guess beta tomorrow. If it is lowering then I meet everyones expectations. If it rises, I am still doomed according to everyone I know and meet.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Try to keep faith within yourself.... I preach that to myself EVERYDAY. Its hard I know, but try for your nuggets sake :) Praying you prove them all wrong


----------



## AngienDaniel

I just dont care anymore. I really dont. I have put myself through hell, and my family. If I was another person after three rising betas I would be congratulated on my beautiful pregnancy. But every single person I know is telling me I am doomed. Everyone else would have stopped the betas long ago and been so congratulated. Its depressing and I can keep doing these betas forever and I will still end up a failure.. I am so beaten. I hate babies.


----------



## AngienDaniel

The doctor made me go have another beta today and then one on Friday and another on Monday.
I guess I am to have betas for the whole duration.


----------



## Jenafyr4

You may not personally know me and these other girls, but you are not doomed


----------



## AngienDaniel

My new ob doctor told me that "I am an expert on miscarriage so I know that if/when I start bleeding to go to the ER".. Even though there is NO sign that my pregnancy is failing.

Everyone that has two rising betas is congratulated on their pregnancy. I am told to head to the ER when I start to bleed. It's insane. 
It is honestly no ones fault that I have had so many losses and that ending is just the anticipated one, but in my current reality, I am to look forward to doom because my numbers started out low and as my new ob stated, "the starting numbers did not make for a viable pregnancy'. 
I just needed to complain about my current position and wish I was in the group that got congratulated instead of scared to death because their failure was upon them..

Just been a crappy morning where my heart was so positive and another (pregnant) doctor has shattered my hope. She sat there so pregnant as she told me to 'anticipate another loss and here ya go... do 60 more betas so we can scare the crap out of you EVERY single second of each day as you pray and hope in vain cause you are a failure and your pregnancy is too.' But it's ok cause her baby is growing well. ha ha.. Go to the ER when you start to bleed even though all you will be able to do about it is cry and moan cause you're a loser and your soon to be dead baby is already underway.. Yep.. She might as well have said every single word as she has stated that 'my numbers did not make for a viable pregnancy and since I am an expert, I already know to go directly to the ER when I start to bleed', while looking sadly at me. And yes, she really did say those things.
Just find myself a little angry today. Gonna just let it go as I can do nothing but get myself worked up over another dumb doctor.
I can't wait till this is over.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can I punch her for you? If she were an expert in anything related to pregnancy, then she would know it's not what the number starts it, but how it doubles. I hope you get your big fat pregnant belly to throw in her face, Angie.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope so too, Brandi. 
She sure gave me a difficult morning and a scared heart. It's hard to get by a scared heart.


----------



## Jenafyr4

The nurse at my RE asked if I had any bleeding when my first beta came back at 53, she said it should be higher and should I have bleeding go to the ER. My regular Dr office was like its a start and were positive, however her words are I believe the reason I was so nevous my entire pregnancy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I remember with Asher, the emergency room doctor said my levels were too low for a viable pregnancy and nothing was seen on an ultrasound and sent OB down to talk about terminating the pregnancy. It was then she learned I was under 5 weeks and cussed out the emergency room doctor for being an idiot.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am almost 6 weeks Brandi. I am actually 5 weeks and 5 or 6 days.. Pretty far along for such a small number. 

I am not worried about it anymore as my number is in and it is 1158. 4th beta, 4th perfect double and I know our baby is fine. I am not gonna let them get me down cause I just know that I am a low number kind of person and that is that. I feel confident that everything is fine. I even have been suffering from nausea. I just know that everything is great and I am just gonna keep moving forward. The doctor has upped my Lovenox to 40 mg though and I have another ultrasound scheduled for Monday at 1pm. I have decided to tell my family if I see and hear the baby at that time as I will have a number of 4400 that morning. I am not going to spend this pregnancy scared of everything. I have waited too long for this to be constantly afraid. 
I feel like I might possibly be sick a lot with this baby as I feel constantly nauseous the last few days. I seriously gained 12 pounds in the last month and a half or so. Also, I know the baby (and my number) is rising well as my breasts are starting to get very sore. I am not going to let the doctor worry me. Not everyone falls into some neat little statistic and I am not going to worry myself sick. I know this baby is fine. I know it is. I can feel that it's ok.

I am to do another beta on Friday and one on Monday before my visit at 1pm. I know that everything is going to be fine. I am going to be a Mother again sometime in late May/early June.. <3 I am very grateful.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Oh I know, Angie. Was just using my experience as an example of why some doctors don't know crap! I believe you'll be holding and snuggling this one come May/June too. Great number! So glad they're rising perfectly for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I believe sometimes that it's a matter of ego for some doctors. The doctor today was commenting on why the IVF doctor had me on 30mg of Lovenox when 40 was the dosage that was correct for 'therapeutic purposes'... so she changed my dosage. She also was commenting on how the IVF doctor was making me do my betas too far apart and it should always be 48 hours as that is 'when all numbers should have doubled', when that is just not true and some women double between 48 and 72 and some even more and still have healthy babies.
I felt like an experiment with her pitting her experience, (she is a young early 30's aged doctor) against my IVF doctor who is in his late 60's with thousands of babies under his belt.. 
It is just so hard to be a patient and have someone tell you that there isn't much hope, when there can be if they wouldn't take it from you. I remember that your number was pretty low with your son, right? I just don't understand why compassion couldn't be practiced more often in the medical field. It is depressing.

I feel great about this baby and I have never once felt so peaceful about a pregnancy since my tubes were untied. It's gonna be fine and I am gonna show every one of them how wrong it is to take a woman that is scared to death and steal her small amount hope from her.
God's got this girl right here :D... and I know that us girls on here are fighters and there isn't a single doctor that knows what we know about the emotional, or physical struggle of infertility and then success.
They just toot a horn they have never known themselves..


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so glad your number had doubled. Stop with the doom and gloom and the talk of being a failure. Having a miscarriage does not define you as a person. That's just crazy talk. Be sad when there's something to be sad about. You have way too much negativity in your head. I know it's hard when this journey has had so many ups and downs but you're burying any hope before there's ever a reason. Right now things are positive. Be positive! Keep positive thoughts


----------



## Jenafyr4

Yes Angie, time to be happy :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

I agree with flutter. Happy that your numbers doubled again, time to let go of the negative thoughts & bask in this bfp!


----------



## Mommabrown

Well here's something Angie as most are telling you about numbers doubling-- you are really in general going by O time and when you think baby implanted. Once baby really did implant which could have taken the whole 14 days then the placenta needs to develope and start putting hcg out so your body don't flush your little one away. At implanting even at 14 days your numbers are perfect from everything I've learned and study from my miscarriages. You are pregnant at 5 weeks they could range from 19-7,000 and your are still good! No doom! Your numbers are still to low to see anything in there yet. Don't let some idiot who doesn't even give a shit control your happiness over your pregnancy. 


Anyways rant over and Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's hard enough to fight past my own worries each day without a doctor adding to them. I am in a good place with myself and this baby. The baby cannot be anywhere else as I have no tubes and the baby was transferred to my uterus, so unless the baby found it's way out and implanted some weird place, then all is where it should be. Now, there is a possibility that there will be nothing in the sac and it will not grow right, but I am not feeling that either.. I get another ultrasound on Monday when my numbers should be around 4400.. (if they are still rising appropriately..) I am to check them tomorrow and also on Monday, but if all is well tomorrow, I am not doing another beta and I will wait for the ultrasound because all should be there. I will be 6 weeks and 4 days or so. If there is nothing there, I will wait 7 days and schedule another. I will be going a couple of hours earlier tomorrow since I like making sure I get my results before the end of the work day.
I just wish everything was straightforward and there wasn't such a horrible fear of every single bad thing happening. Tomorrow is my 5th beta. I made it to 6 weeks pregnant. That is a wonderful feat for me after so many losses. I thank God for His mercy in this. 
I will post my results tomorrow evening. I pray they are still good and thanks everyone for trying to keep me motivated to feel positive.


----------



## mammaspath

Jenafyr .... You have that baby yet?!?


----------



## Jenafyr4

Nope :/ 38 weeks tomorrow. Hopefully this weekend is not im being induced 10/19


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats great numbers Angie and perfect doubling rate. You got this girl!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I actually don't have this...
My number did not double the past two days and is only at 1600 from 1158 the other day. I am at the beginning of an impending miscarriage and I am done. I will do one more beta on Monday to slam home that I am a friggin failure at life and then I will wait for the loss to be over and try to grieve the next few months. I have suffered miscarriage after miscarriage. Every single doctor telling me it was my tubes. I was having tubal pregnancies.. Well, there are no tubes there now so what fake stories they gonna go with? Keeps slamming home to me just how ignorant our countries doctors really are. They just guess and guess cause they don't have the slightest idea how a perfectly healthy man and woman who both have two children each with other partners can't carry together.... If I try again, I would just end up with another loss as that is all I have known and everyone knows it. There is no hope. It is every single second a lie. There are just those of us who get, and those of us that don't. The end.
I will miss all of you ladies. I won't be ttc anymore so my time on this forum is finally at an end. I hope God blesses all of you and I am praying for your little daughter, Jen.
Thanks everyone for all the care and support through these last few difficult years. It saved my heart sometimes.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Dont give up Angie. My # slowed to like 68 hour doubling time at one point, then 72 hours. Then I saw a hearbeat. I will be praying for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wouldn't lose hope yet, Angie. I still think you've got this. Once levels get over 1200, doubling time slow down and "normal" is 72-96 hours. According to calculators, you're at 102.9, so not too far outside the "normal" range. Of course, I don't know the exact hours between draws, but I still think you're okay.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ahhh....Angie, I'm sorry to hear your in beta hell. I've been there twice & hope you have a happier outcome. Regardless of how it goes, you are not a failure at life, nor are your past struggles & miscarriages your fault! I hate to see you so negative toward yourself, tho I can understand. You have been through so much crap & its not fair. I wish I could say something to ease your hurt but I don't have the words.....I have seen many with non or slow doubling numbers go on to have a healthy pregnancy & I pray you are one of those success stories!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm checking in on you Angie. I'm not losing hope for you yet either. 

Ok ladies that are on the Pregnancy after TR Facebook page, I'm venting. I'm so annoyed that this girl is now on there. She's a mental case and she brings drama. She just had her reversal but now her husband says he's getting fixed. They constantly fight, he doesn't help her and she doesn't allow him to support his kid from another marriage properly. She puts this all out there in front street. I will hold my tongue on the opinion I have. You watch, she'll end up pregnant.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Thinking of you Angie.... 

Fluter I havent seen anything, but Ive heard. I try to stay away for those, I have enough drama in my life to even deal. smdh...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I must have missed that post!
Not the same one as the one stealing the photos, is it?


----------



## fluterby429

Oh she hasn't put it on that group. This is on her personal page she puts all that. She just joined the group so I'm sure she'll add it there as well.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Larry somethingorother? The one asking about an hsg right after reversal?


----------



## cupcakestoy

No fb groups for me.....ugh to many ppl I'd like to slap! 
Thinking of you Angie!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hoping for good news, Angie!!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My number is still rising but not doubling accurately. The doctor I saw this morning said that all pregnancies are different. No more betas for me and I will come in next Monday at 7 weeks 4 days to have an ultrasound and I should be able to hear the heartbeat at that time. He said that since there is no bleeding, no pain and no decrease in numbers, I should assume that everything is fine and we can stop the betas which I am glad for. My number on Friday was 1658 and today it was 2500. It is not doubling properly. I am still not hopeful, but I am content with no more betas and just an ultrasound at what should be an appropriate time. Either this baby is the most stubborn little cow in the world, or it will drag out and destroy me in the end.. I am ready for whatever. The hubby is having the most difficult time though. I had to hold him the other night when he was crying so hard because my number didn't double right. He is struggling so much. I am worried about him. I am on bed rest for this next week. Water and milk only and lots and lots of food. I am not doing anything. If this baby will make it, then this next two weeks will tell.

Fluter, women like that lady you are talking about always end up pregnant. I used to feel that it was God punishing those of us that can't have kids, but now I feel that the devil needs people like her to procreate so he can have more little minions.. It helps me to feel better about my failure. :D

I hope everyone is well. I have not told anyone about the struggle we are going through. I decided that I am not going to at all. The hubby and I will deal with it alone. I also am trying to stay off of Google and any other place that stresses me out. I think I am going to spend all week crocheting and eating ice cream. At least that's what the hubby says I should do. I am praying my little one is super-strong and holds tight. All I can do is wait.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Praying for youAngie, like your pic says there is always hope!!!

AFM... struggling with emotions still. I have good and bad days. I hope once the baby gets here I will be to busy and sleep deprived to be so sad.

Dr appt in the morning at 10am to do an ultrasound weight check on baby. Possible Stretch and sweep to follow and if no baby... induction VIA Cytotec Friday at 6am. I'm hoping to avoid pitocin at all cost. I have been more pregnant with her than With any previous pregnancy. I'm still working full-time, so it helps pass the day. I will update tomorrow... getting so close. Ready to finally hold my babygirl!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm glad your Dr. is optimistic & hope your US is perfect! Take care of yourself & try not to worry, even if that's impossible to do! Extra prayers going up for you, dh & your LO.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Angie. I think all is just fine.

Jennifer I'm watching for a baby announcement! 

Fluter I have some pretty harsh opinions sometimes so it's probably best I do not encounter the lady you speak of. I don't think I ever joined that group either. 

As for me.. My girls have only been sick twice since birth luckily in 19 months. But both are sick at the same time right now with colds that turned into sinus infections.. So the last 8 days has been no sleep. Poor things! If only they could give me th discomfort I'd carry the illness in place of them.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Must be something going around. Had Asher in ER last night for low oxygen, high heart rate, and fever. His chest is so gunky. Thankfully no pneumonia, but poor guy isn't sleeping either.

Angie, I agree with Brandy, I think all is just fine with baby!! 

Had another birth dream last night. Dreamt I was in the hospital in labour, but not feeling pain. My mother was with me, and she started yelling at me for coming out before it was time, so I told her to leave and as soon as she did, I felt one little pain and out came Emelia. February 10 at 4:50pm. She was gorgeous and looked like a mix between Asher and Anberlin. Had Asher's face, but Anberlin's hair. Of course, my mother came back instantly and refused to let me hold her. Bad ending, but good dream!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Just wanted to update you ladies. I am in the hospital for a ruptured ectopic. On my left side again. I lost my baby today. There are no words really as my tubes were supposed to be gone already but I am such a loser that I get ruptured tubes with no tubes. I was bleeding pretty badly inside and was on blood thinner but the doctor got everything under control and I get to go home tomorrow. I had a 7cm mass that noone saw yesterday at the hospital during my ultrasound. Sad is not really the word. I really do have the most sucky loser luck. I spent 15 thousand dollars to have ivf to get emergency surgery over a tube I was not supposed to have.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Angie!!! I'm glad you're okay (physically), but can't imagine the heartache and confusion you're feeling right now. I'm sorry won't even cut it or take it away. I wish there was something I could say or do to help.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Omg Angie! How on earth does that happen??? I would be finding out why you had any tube left for sure, since both were supposed to have been removed! I'm sorry for your loss, but am thankful you are ok. I'm at a total loss for words. My heart breaks for you....


----------



## fluterby429

Angie, I don't know what to say. I know that nothing that anyone says is going to help you at the moment. I'm so glad your health is ok. I would def be asking the doctor that did you surgery about the tube that wasn't supposed to be there. I know your heart is breaking and I'm so so sorry. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats extremely heartbreaking and I am also speechless. You are in my thoughts and I wish for you a very speedy recovery. Truly I am very sad.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Angie, I'm so sorry. I didnt even know that was possible with IVF... how and why would it travel into any part of the tube? I thought with implantation its attached right to the uterine wall, not just floating around.

I have NO words. Praying for you and yours.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am at home finally. I haven't really been able to get past my anger as there is just no excuse. I am actually considering trying to see what I can do about the doctor that said he took my tubes, but obviously didn't. This is the second time that thru his negligence I have almost lost my life and both of my babies. Plus been put through surgeries that I should not have had to have. Not counting that I just spent thousands and thousands of dollars to do IVF and I was NEVER supposed to have a tubal pregnancy and now I have lost my baby because of him.
I just don't understand why these doctors should be able to walk away free and clear when I am on the verge of bleeding to death and I lost my child because of them.

I am not sure really what is going on as I am slow to process my horrible loss. We don't have the finances to try again anytime soon. I guess I will have to find another job and save. The doctor yesterday was a lady and she took every single piece of my leftover tube out...Well, the part that wasn't bleeding me to death inside my belly. A 7cm mass clot inside my belly.

I just don't know what to do. I mean, I tell myself that my tubes are real and truly gone now, but this makes twice that I have been rushed to an operating room for internal bleeding. I tell myself that I should try once more, but I lack the heart. I think my baby was a girl and it makes it doubly tough for me. I just feel confused and angry that that doctor should be able to take my baby and all my money I spent to have that baby and poop on it while I cry.
Such a hard day for me. I wanted my baby so much.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

In that case, Angie, I would consider talking to a personal injury lawyer and see if you have any grounds to sue the doctor who said your tubes were gone.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I suggest getting your medical records asap! Then consult an attorney. If your records state he removed both tubes, then that's malpractice, negligence & fraud. If they don't say he took them, then not sure what can be done....


----------



## fluterby429

I agree. Call and ask for your pathology report of the last time you had surgery. Then call a lawyer. It's not right. 

Jen unfortunately you can have a tubal (obviously) with IVF. It doesn't happen too often but I can. It's crazy to think that little embryos travel to places they shouldn't. I have a friend and TR sister that just had an ectopic where the baby was attached to her ovary. Friday is coming!!! Are you so excited? 

Brandi and Brandy sorry the babies are sick. I know that's rough. My guy isn't sick but he never sleeps through the night. I'm so exhausted.


----------



## Jenafyr4

No Fri induction. ..hospital is full :( im back to the 19th. Baby is measuring 8lbs. He did a stretch and sweep yesterday but my tilted cervix didn't allow him to be aggressive, so he will try again Friday . Im excited but was really hoping for Friday.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I actually have all of the medical records and it is clear as can be that he said he took both tubes. I even have page after page of photos. The doctor yesterday also took photos and shows plainly my ruptured left tube near my ovary and a huge mass of clot. My belly was filled with so much blood it was insane. I just don't know how to even get started really and if I can afford to follow thru with it. I just feel so bad that he took my baby from me and that he should not be able to take the baby I worked for so many months to be able to have. Plus he put my life at risk again and I will not be able to afford to have another baby until we save for quite a bit and it makes me so mad that he gets to just waste the 15,000$ I just spent to do that IVF and all the emotional struggle.
I just feel so lost. I could never have imagined that I would be facing this since I have lived through it once already and it was so tough.


I bet you're ready for your girl to be here, Jen! The 19th isn't too far away but 8 pounds sounds pretty daunting to me.

Sorry about everyone's little ones being sick. It seems like these weather changes are starting out pretty tough already this fall. So many people are sick.
I think that a baby not sleeping well at night would be such a tough thing as it has a way of affecting everything. Hope your little guy starts sleeping through the night, Fluter!


----------



## Jenafyr4

My 2nd was 8lbs 13oz. ..and with her already being 8lbs, she has a whole week to continue to grow. Yes Monday is right around the corner but i had everything planned for my kids, mom etc. Now theres always the chance i will go on my own which would be great to avoid pitocin, but 1 day at a time...

Angie... contact a medical malpractice attorney and seek advice. Drs are insured for this kind of stuff and although it will not bring your baby back, it may help line your pockets to tey again. Dont be afraid, go after his ass!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree with Jen. I know there are some out there who don't get paid unless you win. DEFINITELY seek some advice, Angie.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm confused how you have pics showing your tubes were removed, but now have pics of your ruptured tube? Maybe I miss understood?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Jen excited for you!!! Your princess will be here before you know it! Are you letting the father in for delivery?
Hope the sick kiddos get well soon!
Flutter, sorry your Lo is a night owl! Mine were good sleepers thankfully! 
AFM-Bought some cheapie opks, got a + today, crampy so O is close.....& dh has been an ass all week so I have 0 desire to bd at all....:( Guess the Soy Iso was wasted this cycle....*sigh


----------



## Jenafyr4

Cupcake yes...although I don't want to because he doesn't really deserve to, I will be the better person! !!! IF he chooses not to be there, then thats on him, not me. IF this is all a test and God feels we are meant to be, thats not a decision I want held over my head


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good for you! I'm not sure what I would do in your shoes. Your a strong woman.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could his family be influencing him and telling him to stay away? I think you mentioned a while back that they seem to focus solely on the baby and not you. If he wants to be a family, they might be telling him to stay away, but seeing her for the first time, seeing what you went through to get her here, might make him realize that his family is more important than his family.

It will work out how it is meant to. If that means raising her yourself, you're going to be absolutely amazing at it. You love that little girl already beyond measure, and will go to the ends of earth for her. It's hard and scary in the beginning, but once you realize how strong you are and you can do this, it gets pretty easy.

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly with the delivery!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have photos of the operation, Cupcake. He took photos of the rupture, documented how he removed some lesions and both tubes, and just generally how my reproductive organs looked after he took the tubes.
The woman doctor who just did this operation, also documented the rupture and the photo of the baby in my left tube. She also had to take photos of my ovary and I got a couple of stitches in my left ovary because she had to remove the tube he had left after she removed the rupture. I literally have two documented cases of my tubes being removed and two tubal ruptures ending in emergency surgery. My IVF doctor was amazed when he called me yesterday. It really is quite the jacked up story.

Jen, I had Pitocin with my son and it was awful. I hated it. I spent hours shaking and shivering before his birth. He was 42 weeks though. It was horrible. It did go by pretty quickly though and the birth took me 30 minutes. By that time I was ready to deliver him myself. Both my kids were 6 pounds 7 oz. Having an 8 pound baby would make me wanna cry beforehand.

I think I will send that doctor an email first and explain myself and what I plan on doing. Then next week I will start doing research and find out if I have to get a lawyer in the state of the doctor's office or if I can get one here and if I can get one at all. I have all of the medical records except the ones from this surgery but I have to see her next week so I will get them then. 
I just find myself wishing that I could step backwards and still have my baby. I wish I wasn't feeling like someone man-handled me and I wasn't scarred so bad both physically and emotionally. 

My IVF doctor called me yesterday to ask when I was ready to try again. He said that I did very well and I ended up pregnant first try (as my heart is broken over my pointless loss.) He said to let him know when I am ready to try again like every person has 15,000$ just oozing out of their pockets. Made me feel doubly defeated as I won't be able to try again.
I can't wait for pics of your baby Jen!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think KJ is making his own decision to stay away. After loosing his daughter and then the mom leaving with his other son, you would think he wouldnt want to risk not being in Addisyn's life, but clearly thats not the case. I dont think he ever intended to try despite me begging him home. I know at one point his dad tried to talk to him, but KJ is a stubborn ass. He told his grandma he wants to be at the birth, yet he does not respond to my text, nor does he text or call me at all.

I think God hisself could show up at the birth and slap him in the face and it wouldnt change KJ's decision. At this point I dont think I am willing to give him a chance. I have heard he is already seeing someone and THAT makes me sick if its the truth. I have not spoke to him or his mom in over a week. I'm sure they know I'm still pregnant, but I could have had her and they wouldnt know.... I pray so hard to be a better person, but I'm being tested BIG time!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's really sad, Jen, that he would choose that, and I'm sorry you're having to deal with it. Honestly, if I were in your shoes, I'm not sure I could be the bigger person either. My perspective could be skewed because of my 3 year old custody battle with a narcissist, but I don't think I'd be letting him in the room. I think I'd just text when she's here, and then have a lawyer on speed dial to file for custody and child support ASAP. But that's me, given what I've had to deal with for 3 years. I learned the hard way that if you're not with the other parent and they decide to take off with the child, there is nothing anyone can do without a court order outlining custody and access.

I truly hope it works out for you and Addisyn.


----------



## fluterby429

For sure consult a lawyer. Like Brandi said there are many that will take your case without payment and will take 20-30% of a settlement. And like Jen said, it won't bring your baby back and it can't take away the hurt but I could give you the money to try again. 

Cupcake sorry your cycle is wasted. 

Jen sorry no Friday baby but maybe just maybe she will come on her own.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Miss Addisyn is here :) 10/16 12:28am. 8lbs 6oz 21in.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1444984448904.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like she came on her own lol.

Congratulations Jen! She's perfect!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Jen, She a cutie. Big squishy cheeks lol


----------



## Jenafyr4

My water broke at 2:45pm on the 15th. It proved to be my longest and most difficult labor, but so worth it.


----------



## AngienDaniel

She is beautfiul, Jen! <3


----------



## fluterby429

Jen she is beautiful! Congrats momma


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats Jen! She's beautiful! Love those cheeks!


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Jen!! She's perfect!


----------



## mammaspath

Oh Angie that is terrible. I've never heard of that with ivf either. Prayers and hugs !


----------



## Jenafyr4

More hospital pics
 



Attached Files:







12106914_1568065313432949_7680774893431426692_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









12063754_1567808096792004_4440051270928244780_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









12027223_1567808296791984_110065308241513569_o.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









10998872_1567808500125297_4520198273434328347_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









10256090_1567808273458653_6349576205473647630_o.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fluterby429

Precious pictures!


----------



## Mommabrown

Awwwww those are adorable!

Awfully quiet in here lately. 

I'm 4 dpo I actually tracked it this month all though I told DH we would NTNP and leave it in gods hands. I couldn't help myself and now I've just ordered 100 opks off of eBay!all the while hiding it from him--which is quiet hard!


----------



## fluterby429

Momma haha! I don't know what dpo I am. My cycle has been jacked up. Going by cm I'd say I O'd last Thur but per a normal cycle it would've been Sat. We don't try as I don't see it ever working. There is always this little glimmer of hope in the back of my mind. I've been having some pangs in my right ovary area and cramping the last few days but mostly notice when I lay down at night. It feels like maybe a cyst


----------



## BrandiCanucks

15 weeks and 6 hours left. Feels like it's flying by.

I have to give my decision to my OB soon about whether I want to try for a VBAC or just go for a csection. On one hand, I want a VBAC, but I'm so terrified of going through what I did with Asher again, that I'm leaning towards the csection. But then I think about how I'll regret not at least trying for a VBAC if I just schedule a csection.

Then I have to factor in that I'll be on my own, so taking care of 5 kids will be easier with a VBAC, especially since Asher can't walk yet and is nowhere close to walking. Lifting him, and a baby, and trying to get the kids ready and to school in the morning isn't going to be easy with a csection.

I guess I didn't think about how difficult deciding which one I wanted and weighing the pros and cons wasn't something I really considered, but now it's getting to crunch time where I have no choice but to make a decision.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Beautiful pics jen!
Momma-good luck on your sneaky adventure! LoL I'm right there with you, as I know when I'm fertile but dh has yet to catch on ;) He also thinks we are ntnp.....which is fine since it works out good for both of us!
Flutters stranger things have happened, but I'm right there with you in no longer expecting our keeper without ivf....
Brandi-What a predicament! Either way you will have your hands full lol I'm not a big fan of VBAC just because of working in L&D....Do what you feel is best....
Hi to everyone else!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's just so many factors to weigh, and I'm a good candidate for a VBAC. Not sure if I can overcome my anxiousness and fear once my water breaks. My OB has given me to Christmas to make a final decision. I hate having to decide. Before the cord prolapse, deciding was easy.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Personally, I would opt for repeat c-section, just because I would worry too much about uterine rupture or having to go through a rushed emergency section after laboring, BUT I have never had a c-section either...So I really don't have a valid argument out of personal experience....I did, however, have shoulder dystocia with my 1st & had I known how bad I would tear, the pain, & the fear that I would go through beforehand, I would have definitely signed up for a section if I could have...no questions asked!


----------



## fluterby429

I think that's crap she's making you decide. You shouldn't have to until you are ready. You can schedule the c-section and decide later to VBAC


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Our hospital is small and has only one OR for csections, and apparently January and February is really busy for babies, so she wants to book around 32/33 weeks to ensure there's a spot.

I wasn't even awake for my emergency csection, so I have the scar, but no recollection of it at all.

I'm thinking of booking for the day after my due date, and saying if I go into labour beforehand, I want to try for a VBAC, but I'm also afraid of going through again what happened last time. I know it's not likely to happen again, but if something that has a less than 1% chance of happening the first time happened, whose to say something with an unlikely chance of happening won't happen again?

She's also only one of two VBAC friendly OBs in town, and if I go into labour while she isn't on call, I may not end up with her delivering, or might end up with the anti-VBAC doctor, who will pull me in for a section the moment I arrive.

Going to try finding a doula I click with, or even try some birth trauma counselling to see if I can overcome my fears first. I don't like that I have less than 7 weeks to decide for sure though. I don't think that will be enough time for the trauma counselling to work.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Like I said, I have no experience with c-sections, so good luck on whatever you choose to do. I didn't realize there could be so much trauma related to them, though I guess I could see why. I honestly thought once you hold your baby safely in your arms, that then it didn't really matter how it got here; conception wise, pregnancy wise or delivery wise. Sorry your struggling Brandi & hope you can overcome your fear before its time for your delivery....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The PTSD after his birth was bad. It didn't kick in until I got home. I questioned if he was really mine or if they switched him with another baby. Even thought everyone said he looked identical to Anberlin, I couldn't see it. I had nightmares that he was a twin and would wake up in a panic desperately searching for her, in tears. I'd see Asher beside me, and wouldn't comprehend that HE was my baby. I'd search everywhere for his "twin sister" before breaking out in tears and realizing, about 20 minutes later, that I had one baby, not two, and he was a boy, not a girl. I thought I had recovered but the closer I get, it seems to be triggering off fears and apprehensions again. 

I'm thinking about scheduling for the day after my due date, but if I go into labour beforehand, I'll try for a VBAC, and the first sign of anything going downhill, or fetal distress, let's not wait like last time, but just wheel me over and take her out. My next appointment is in 10 days so I'm going to pass it by my OB and see what she thinks.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow. I can't imagine!


----------



## Mommabrown

I opted for VBa3c with Emma, I couldn't have her because I had a tear in my uterus that would have ruptured so we had an emergency c-section that resulted in her being there in 15 minutes after we decided to go for it. My 3 c Section was a breeze and a repeat as they didn't do vbacs at that time at my hospital. I would opt for the repeat if you don't go into labor, I feel that is what makes the recovery so hard after the c-section is laboring so long and your body being so tired from it all. That's just my opinion though.

Girls we have had almost 3 years of no glimmer of hope of anything happening and I feel like being sneaky about it will be easier for him because men can't handle stress or all the "fun" as they claim being taken out of ttc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

https://cutwithlove.blogspot.ca/2014/12/a-terrifying-ordeal.html

That's what happened during his birth. Kinda shows where I'd want to jump to a csection.

I don't know. I hate I'm on a deadline to pick either way. As long as she gets here safely, that's the most important thing.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I would try for a vaginal birth as you will struggle to care for your babies at home with a section. If it doesn't work, then they can give you a c-section and there would be no problem, but if it does work, then you will be fit to care for the babies at home. I also wouldn't let anyone pressure me into deciding as you have other children to think of too and being pressured only makes it traumatic and it shouldn't be.

Momma, I don't think there is anything wrong with tracking your cycles. I still do mine even though I have no tubes.

Cupcake, I didn't know you were a l&d nurse... I bet that's hard..
Fluter, how is your new home?

I finally went for my post-op checkup. My scars have mostly healed and my blood pressure is back to normal. I am getting to feeling like myself again. Plus, this experience has helped both me and my husband so much when we deal with each other so I suppose a little blessing came out of it. Not sure if I will be able to recover my losses which I feel is ridiculous as it is clearly the doctors fault. I am trying to find a lawyer but no luck yet as I live in the boonies.
My husband has said that we are going to try again, and again. We were supposed to look to buy a house this year, but he said last night that if he spends his life renting from someone else and gets to have a baby, then that is most important so everything else is on hold until we have a baby. No new car, no house, no big purchases at all. I was glad he pushed me to try again as I did not want to.
I have an appt. on Monday the 2nd at the breast specialist as I have a lump under my right arm. It's been there awhile but I figured I'd better get it fixed. I don't think it's cancerous, but if by chance it is then I will deal with that when the time comes. I have had so many health issues that it's kind of depressing. I guess I am just ready to move past this time in my life. I know that I am sick of doctors.. My hcg number was at 12.5 on Monday evening. It took 2 weeks to get from 1800 to 12.
It will be awhile before we can try again as it's pretty expensive and my hubby does not want to go to New York even though they charge 4100 and the clinic in New Jersey would cost over 10,000. I personally don't want to pay that much. I also know that I don't want assisted hatching and I am torn on the ICSI as I feel that the lab there did a bad job on my eggs. I believe they don't take care with them. Just my personal feelings.
I have gained 30 pounds in the last two months. I really wanted that baby. Now I have to fight to lose that weight. It's gonna suck. I now weigh 151 pounds. I didn't even realize it until the other day when I got to wear jeans again for the first time in forever. I got 20 pounds to lose. I figure 130 is a healthier weight for me.
My hubby is taking every hour of overtime he can so we can try again. I am not to buy anything. I am gonna be a big homebody for quite awhile.

Jen, How is that baby doing? Those photos were beautiful. That man of yours doing better? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie- I worked in L&D for around 4 years, but do home health now. Not sure what to say to you other than I hope life turns around & you get some good news soon! I know your dh wants to keep going strong on ivf, but I think I would need some time to heal & process everything. I admire you, cause honestly I don't know if I will be able to do repeat ivf cycles (if I ever get to do a 1st) emotionally, physically or financially. Hugs to you & continued prayers for peace & healing


----------



## Jenafyr4

Miss Addisyn is wonderful. Im so blessed, she had her 2 week check up today and is up to 8lb 10.5 oz and 22 3/4 in. She only weighed 7.8lb when we were discharged. My lil chunky breastfed baby. I haven't had really any PPD. I have cried but more of happiness and disbelief. 
KJ isnt much better. Im torn on how to feel. He hasnt been around much because he's been sick. He looks horrible, so skinny. I weighed more than him when I gave birth and i was only 172. I just really dont know what to believe. Im just enjoying the time off with her and the kids. :) 
Angie im glad you wont give up and thanks for all of you for checking on me.


----------



## Mommabrown

Aww Jen I'm glad she and you are both doing so well. I still cry those tears of disbelief and she's 2 1/2 years old. One of the greatest blessings. 

Angie I hope things turn around. I know we had bought our house long before we even had our TR. As long as you two are happy with your decisions then go for it.


----------



## fluterby429

Just stopping in to say Happy Halloween from my Gnome to yours
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Awwwww so cute!!!

We had a princess, a fairy, a stormtrooper and Baby Yoda


----------



## Jenafyr4

Omg fluter your gnome is adorable. Brandi i saw your yoda on fb, he was so cute :) i didnt dress addisyn up and my boys keep it simple. My 15yr old has homecoming next weekend and thats consuming my extra funds. KJ did offer to buy her dress which will help tremendously. Hope you all had a happy and safe Halloween


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi your kiddos looked super cute! 
I just love seeing all the costumes each year. I made the baby's and he actually wore it the entire time. He was so so good. He was cracking me up! 

Jen she's just beautiful! Sorry about KJ not really doing what he's supposed to. I know that's heart breaking. 

Angie I'm glad you have such a supportive husband and he's willing to keep chugging along. I'd tell you to join our IVF group on Facebook for where I went (we have a few that went other places but decided to stay on our page for support) but I doubt you'd want to stay in Brownsville 2 weeks to see a doctor on MX. He's a miracle worker. Of your first attempt with him is unsuccessful he does the second 1/2 price and anything thing after that is only cost of meds. Maybe you should join to read some other stories. There are ladies that have tried several attempts but didn't give up and it paid off.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Last belly pic of second trimester. 7 more days until 3rd.
 



Attached Files:







12191872_566230006866383_5586850388201403047_n.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngienDaniel

For some reason my post I made earlier had to be approved by a moderator.. Not sure why as I have never had that happen before, but I forgot to say that the day for people being able to vote starts on the 16th of November. I would love for everyone to vote for me of course, but honestly I feel that every single person on that page deserves to be parents so if you watch other people's videos and want to vote for them instead, that's fine with me just so long as you can give your vote for someone to help them out. It would only take a moment of your time and you can only vote one time per IP address. I am not sure if we are allowed to do links, but here is the link to my contest entry video. I hope you girls that want a baby will enter. It can't hurt anything really..
https://youtu.be/dN6-eAjWh50 
If you want to vote for me, that would be awesome and I appreciate it so much!
I will try to come back before the 16th to remind everyone.

Fluter, I still would want the info from you as I like to be prepared. :D

Thanks Ladies! <3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also, in case the post isn't approved or something, the site I am talking about is--- have a baby dot com... I am not sure if that is the reason why it wouldn't post earlier so I wrote it out different. I hope that you ladies will enter and one of us will win. That would be AWESOME! Hurry and go make a video!


----------



## Jenafyr4

How do you vote? And I balled my eyes out watching your video. I feel as though I have been on this journey with you, but could never really ever understand the pain you and hubby have endured. I wish I could do so much more, but you definitely have my vote once i figure out how lol.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie, Your video is a heart touching testament to your love! *teary here as well* I pray that you win & I want to know how to vote too!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You've got my vote!


----------



## fluterby429

I have to figure out how to vote!!! I'm over here crying. I hope you win this.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think voting opens on the 16th.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yes Brandi, voting starts on the 16th of November. They haven't put my video on the website yet though. I am not sure why as I double-checked the rules and I followed them all. If it's not up by tomorrow I am going to call and ask why. I am worried about the voting part of the contest as they take a portion of number of votes and the panel votes when deciding who wins and I don't really know that many people. If any of you feel comfortable asking your friends to vote for us, that would be incredible! Feel free to link the video to anyone you think will vote for us come the 16th. I am not showing the video to my Facebook yet as voting doesn't start until the 16th and I want the video to be fresh when they vote. I think that might help if the video is newly watched.
It was so hard to make that video. I wasn't sure I wanted strangers to see into our hearts. It is tough. I know that the feeling would go away though but the chance for IVF is only for a short time. I was definitely (and still am) torn about posting that very public video for the world to see. Plus giving them permission to use our story and video for years to come..

I wrote things to each of you on the post the moderator did not approve for some reason.. I can't imagine why it needed to be approved. I hope you all are doing well. Cupcake, you should enter the contest.
Brandi, your bump is so cute!
Fluter, your little Gnome was super-cute! Also, if you could send me the total amount it cost you including hotel and everything (like name of hotel etc, that would be awesome! I couldn't have any surprise expenses. If someone else wins that contest, I will be looking into that cause getting a guarantee would be awesome. I have had two IVF's already and even though this past IVF worked, it is considered a failure as I had a miscarriage.
Momma, I don't think tracking your cycles is a horrible sin. I still track mine with no tubes.

Jen, I am so glad that your depression is gone and you are so happy with your new baby girl! She is stunning. Too bad about the guy.. Hopefully he gets out of his funky place..


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie, But I'd rather not since we aren't very open to anyone about our Journey, plus none of their clinics are anywhere close to us.....


----------



## fluterby429

Angie this is what it cost us. $2900 for IVF including ICSI roughly $1200 for meds. Hotel, flights car rental and spending money took our total to around $6500. Depending on the time you go, hotel expenses vary. I went in summer so it was more expensive. There are ladies there now spending only $250 a week at Value Place. The meds portion can be a bit different because he changes it based on your response. I don't think anyone in the group paid more than. $4500 total for meds and IVF. He also stores your eggs at no additional cost for up to two years, after that, IF someone needs embryos they will call and ask you if you want to donate or keep frozen. If you keep frozen and do FET after the 2 years you pay $200 for each additional year. You're welcome to join our Facebook group just to read stories. It's called IVF in Mexico with Dr. Garza


----------



## cupcakestoy

Went to my Dr. today for the repeat PAP. While I was there I got him to give me refills on my Progesterone & a script for Clomid 100mg in hopes of waking up my right ovary, as that tube is for sure open. He offered me a trigger to use with a + OPK if I wanted, but I declined for now...may change my mind later though. My plan is to do medicated cycles in Dec. Jan. & Feb. Until then I'm hitting my weight loss HARD! Also had him switch me from the Wellbutrin to Lexapro, as it helps too with increasing Seratonin & is just once a day, instead of twice. He seems to have had better success with Lexapro helping with anxiety, as well as a weight loss benefit, better than Wellbutrin....so I'm in! excited to get to bd this weekend as dh & I are having some alone time. DS is gone with his Poppy to deer hunt, DD is working....so........ lol Guess this will be our "Hail Mary" so to speak.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks so much Fluter for the info.. It almost sounds too good to be true. They want to charge 7500 for micro IVF at the clinic I am at right now and around 3000 for meds. That doesn't cover travel and other expenses or second-party charges.. Any place that is cheaper is a good deal, plus we love to travel. I might actually ask what the cost would be to freeze sperm at the clinic I am at right now and if it can be shipped at a cheaper rate than my hubby flying. I would really love to win that contest, but I know that so many people deserve to win. I have not been praying about winning as it feels wrong for me to do that among so many families that are going through such a struggle. We could possibly use our taxes (if we get them back) to do a small cycle. I will be 37 in July though and 36 marks the cut-off for most people to do micro-ivf so it would become more expensive.
Waiting, waiting..

Cupcake, I completely understand about not wanting people to know. I prayed and talked to my hubby about it for weeks before I decided to do the video. Part of why I don't post it to Facebook is because I know that it will be gossip of the week for some.. I do so want to have a family with my husband though and I decided to focus on what our baby could be instead of how damaging people's mouths can be. I have never even met my husband's family in the 5 years I have been with him so I can't even imagine what they will do when they see the post (as I will make it a public post.) If I win, it will be so worth it. If we don't, I hope it dies down quickly.
I hope you don't need IVF and your upcoming cycles leave you pregnant.. <3 Also, I can't leave without saying that having a 'hail Mary' weekend is great! Remember to keep those legs up after and don't go pee for as long as you can hold it! That always worked for me..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Angie, when voting opens, do you mind if I share it in my due date groups? A few women in there have struggled so I'm sure they would be willing to vote.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Angie! I actually am going to use soft cups ;) I guess ivf is a big step & too personal to share with people who aren't a true part of our lives, a circle of family & friends know of my tr, m/c's & infertility. Just to lift us up in prayers & to be a local support system, but even some of them aren't in our ivf plan. Mainly cause I don't want to hear their advice or negativity about finances for "just" a chance, as its taken 3 years to get to this pont, especially for dh. Speaking of 3 years, I just realized our tr was 3 years ago on the 5th :( I have to say, in some ways it doesn't feel like its been that long! Oh BTW! Kinda excited,as I picked up my clomid script today only to get home to find they gave me a 3 month supply instead of 1! Plus I still have a refill left! So I guess instead of waiting til Dec. To start, its on next cycle. I did SI this cycle & should O by Tues....dh told me after last cycle's flub on missing my window, that he'd rather me just tell him, IF he's resistant to putting out! LMBO So far this lately, its not been a problem ;) I swear sometimes I wonder why in the world he wants to when I'm at my worst? Like after I've been working in the barn, sweaty, covered in manure & dirt & he's all turned on? LoL who knows but I guess its a good thing, since it seems like sweat & dirt are my new signature scent lately :/ That time of year on the farm.....


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Cupcake! I hope you get your bfp and won't need to travel the IVF route. A good TR friend of mine confided that she is pregnant after 6 years since her first TR baby. They had given up all hope. She's so excited. Then another lady that went the same place is pregnant with her first after 10 yrs. it gives me a glimmer of hope and makes me want to TTC but I know I'm my mind that it's silly. If I get this baby weight off I think we'll do our FET next fall. 

Angie I'm glad you've joined the group. It such a wonderful group of ladies that really life each other up. We've never had drama in there and we will do our best to keep it that way. You will see that a few are on their 2nd and 3rd attempts but you'll see even more success stories. We have several ladies cycling right now. I'm anxious to see the outcome. I'm hoping bfp's all around


----------



## Jenafyr4

I hope and pray for you all. It saddens me to think about not ttc
:( hell i never thought I would be going through all I am. I have hit a depression stage after a few events, so plz pray for me


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks flutter, I really am doubtful we will have a successful pregnancy, IF we are able to get pregnant again, but I guess after our surprise bfp it kinda renewed a little hope :) Figure we will never know if we don't try....:/
What are you doing to lose weight? I'm excited for you to go get your embies! Im thinking if we end up with 1 the, we will be lucky & done, since I'll be 38 when we make it to do ivf.....


----------



## fluterby429

That's just it, I'm not doing anything. I need to and I want to. I'm having a hard time getting motivated and finding time for myself. I'm feeling depression sinking in and I need to shake it somehow. I looked into crossfit but $149 a month is too steep for me. I need something that holds me accountable. I've thought about trying plexus but I hate to spend a bunch of money on something that might not work. Idk my family issues and fhe holidays coming up plus add my weight struggle and it's an equation for disaster for me. As far as the baby thing, I'm just having a hard time just leaving my embryos. I thought I'd be able to, but I don't think I can 

Jen I'm sorry you're having issues. Make sure you get some help if you're having PP.


----------



## cupcakestoy

If you have a planet fitness near you, its less than $25.00/month depending on which membership you do ....I'm doing that at times & working around here. Doing weight watchers too, but not going to meetings since its more expensive now.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Ladies look into this. They are actually custom making a breastfeeding mom package. The results are amazing. Look up https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=573583952788495&tsid=0.6312760773580521&source=typeahead 
Message about details. I start the gym next week. Gained 36lbs and have lost 26lbs. But i had put on a little extra weight from my shoulder surgery, but i also know it will help with my depression


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OB appointment today sucked. I don't think I'll be getting my VBAC. :cry:

I stepped on the scale at the office and found that between October 14 and November 9, I have gained 16lbs. I've literally doubled my weight gain in a month, that I had gained in 23 weeks. It was there that I figured I would give up on trying for a VBAC. I just can't risk it again. The onset of the excess weight gain is the exact gestation as it was with Asher. I began measuring ahead, and we know how that pregnancy ended...with excess amniotic fluid, and cord prolapse leading to a c-section.

OB came in and said I still have time to choose, but I'm following my gut. My gut says c-section.

I reminded her what happened with my son and told her this is the same onset. Emelia sounds good, so she said we'll get an ultrasound, but didn't schedule GD testing because a random sugar draw around 18 weeks had been fine, and then said we would go from there. We'll see how things are at my next appointment and if things are still concerning, we'll do some tests. 

She then checked my blood pressure and said it was 114/78 and it looked good. Problem is, my normal is 80/60, so it was a little high. The night I had Asher, my BP was 122/78ish, and my midwife said that was fine too, except it wasn't.

So exhaustion, headaches, low back pain, high blood pressure, excessive weight gain...Google keeps saying gestational diabetes or pre-eclampsia. 

I don't know how I'm gonna make it through the next 3 weeks, I'm so worried. I've heard is pre-E gets to full blown Eclampsia, it can be fatal.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi when is your next appointment?

Ok this is a little TMI but I'm slightly fascinated by this. I never get EWCM only thin and watery. Well last cycle I got a fair amount of it. This cycle I have tons and tons, like falling out in the toilet and globs on the tp. Where was this stuff when I was TTC? It's so weird. Any way just thought I'd share lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, get on it!!! lmao

Next appointment is December 2, but I called the OB today because my random draw, I had done before I ate anything. She said that could give off a normal reading even if I have GD, so she ordered the one hour glucose test and I'm doing it tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh girl, I had my TR over 5 years ago and never a thing except a possible chemical. There is no TTC. Glad you're getting checked out sooner just to be safe


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Stranger things and miracles happen. My kids' playgroup leader tried for 7 years, filed IUI and IVF, never a baby. She gave up and just accepted she'd never be a parent. I think it was maybe 8 or 9 years later, she went to the doctor with the world's worst flu that just wasn't going away only to find out she was 24 weeks pregnant. Her daughter's 11 now.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, you can share my video with anyone you think will vote. I really could use all the votes I can get since we are up against so many people who deserve it.

I hope you don't have any diabetes issues, Brandi. I know those can be pretty tough during pregnancy.


Fluter, I would be the same about my eggs too. I wouldn't be able to leave them. I am trying to figure out the steps of going to the Dr. in Mexico if this contest doesn't pan out. My husband can't get a passport though because of child support stuff, but can he get a day-pass? I can get a passport, but I have never had one before. I guess it takes awhile to apply for? I have been watching the positive results on the Facebook page. I am not really much into letting people into my struggle so I mostly read. I don't hardly ever post. Especially since I haven't got my plans set-in-stone as yet. As much as I write on here you would think I was a talker, huh? ha ha...

Fluter, you can get a YMCA membership for around 31$ a month. The one local to me has a sauna and hot tub and pool... It's a good deal..

I am having my first cycle after my surgery and I feel like death warmed over..

If I get to do IVF again, it won't be until after tax time. So I figure March... The hubby and I really haven't talked about it yet so I will have to wait and see. I would have a little more cost since I would drive to Texas probably. Not sure. If the cost was cheaper for me and my boy to fly then I might fly, but it's always nicer to have a vehicle.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-Maybe you'll end up being "one of those stories" Miracles do happen :) I wouldn't be able to leave my embies either!

Brandi-Hope you are feeling better about this last leg of your pregnancy! Are you done after this one or going for an even #? lol I think I remember you saying something about it before?

Angie-I hope your pleasantly surprised & win the video award!

Nothing new here....Same old, same old...Just wanted to let you know I'm here & I do keep up!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I haven't decided yet, to be honest. We'll see how 5 goes. I talked to Matt about it and he said he'd consider it, but I also said I wanted to see how 5 goes. Would love to have one more boy, even number of kids, even number of gender (and my pattern says the next one is a boy), but I don't want to stretch myself too thin either. I also think I'd spread Emi and another one further apart. This one hasn't been the easiest, and I think it's cuz I had the c-section and not a vaginal birth. I'm pretty much leaning towards a c-section again (gonna depend on the results of my GD testing), so that will be 4 surgeries my body has been through since 2011, and I've pretty much been pregnant since 2006 aside from the two years my tubes were tied. Body might need a break


----------



## fluterby429

Angie, I completely understand you not posting. I'm glad you are reading. You can get a pass card. It's cheaper and it works faster at the border. As far as your husband, I'm not sure. I think he can cross with an application that he applied, his ID and birth certificate. They wont keep him in MX they just might give you a little bit of a hard time. There is a kit you can buy that help preserve sperm for 12 hours that a girl used. He may even be able to give the sample and you cross with it immediately but I think you only have about an hour. It's about 7 minutes from the border to the clinic. 

I may join the Y but you have to pay a membership fee first plus monthly. I'm just kinda a tight wad. I'm ordering some plexus to see if it will help with my thyroid issues. I've been researching, it's worth a try I guess.

As far as TTC we had sex 3 times this week which is a record for us since the baby, so if it was mean to be it will be. We aren't trying and we aren't protecting. We are ok with whatever happens. Id be floored if I ever saw two lines naturally!!

Cupcake glad you popped in 

Brandi I have 4 kids. Three being very busy teenagers. The older they get the more expensive and the more on the go I am. I don't know how you do it. I'm wore out each day just from the running here and there!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Fluter, thats the truth. Things were much different when KJ was here, but it cost me over 300 for Shians homecoming needs and KJ bought her dress. I make good money, but I wouldn't have felt secure enough to have anothwr without KJs support, so now I have tons of stress, but I will make it work. I always do. I would love one more, but sadly its not a smart choice for me


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Pretty Ladies!!!

VOTING IS OPEN! If you guys would like to go onto my Facebook page and just share my post, that would be incredible. I also am sharing it all over Google.. ha ha.. If you don't have a particular person in mind foe Category A, please vote for my friend Stephania Calabria.. She has been an incredible friend all the while she has suffered her own losses.. I appreciate you guys more than I can say and I know that without your help, I don't know enough people to get many votes. Thanks so much for putting your time out there. You are all incredible friends!
here is the link to the voting page.
https://haveababy dot com/believe-voting-page You can vote once in each category per IP address..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Also I had to spell out dot com as they won't let me post a webpage address. Sorry for the trouble..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm getting a database error


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ang-I voted for you & your friend! Goodluck!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Also shared it on my FB page for you!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

For whatever reason, I can go to the main site no problem, but can't get to the voting page. It keeps giving me a Database error, even when I go to it through Google. I wonder if there are country restrictions on voting?


----------



## fluterby429

I shared it today on my Facebook as well. I got it from Stephanie's post


----------



## ~Brandy~

Did I do something wrong? I got a message that said the moderator has to approve my posts...


----------



## fluterby429

It happened to Angie too the other day


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3D ultrasound this weekend. I get to see Emelia again. At this stage, I'm hoping she's still a girl because I've stocked up, literally, on girl stuff, and the car seat is pink. My house has been pinkified, lol.I can't believe there's less than 3 months to go. I swear this has been the fastest one.

My GD testing came back yesterday and I passed the one hour glucose! So maybe just too much Halloween candy, lol. 

I had a very empowering dream the other night.

I've had three dreams about giving birth to Emi my entire pregnancy. After gaining 16lbs in less than a month, I was giving up on my VBAC and scheduling a csection because the weight gain and higher blood pressure I had were the same signs I had with my son, at the same gestational onset, and it ended up leading to a very traumatic emergency csection that almost cose Asher. I've also had a great fear my entire pregnancy, likely because of the PTSD and nightmares I had after his birth, that I would not be bringing my daughter home.

All three dreams have been in a hospital setting. One, she was born early, into a toilet with no one else attending. The second, she was born onto the bed with no one else attending.

Last night, I had a third: She was born into my hands, no one else attending, and as I watched the cord pulse, she rooted and found my breast and latched on right away, Her little face was identical to Anberlin, and then by myself, with a garbage can besides me, I birthed the placenta too.

She was there, she was alive, she was absolutely beautiful.

I don't know how many of you believe in being sent signs, but after last night, I believe my daughter is trying to empower me and teach me to trust my instincts again. I believe she's trying to tell me that she will be okay, and I will be okay, and I will have a successful VBAC.


----------



## sunshinetoday

Hi Ladies,

hope imat the correct thread...ive had a tubal reversal in 2012, at time of reversal both tubes were clear now after ahycosy test my left tube is clear and right tube is completly blocked.... ...now considering taking clomid or maybe go straight to ivf???

hoping I can get some advice and support here....

look forward to chatting and sharing experiences...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok well I give up its super annoying after a billion posts and ty a freaking moderator has to review my posts. 

Mayne I'll try back in a few months.


----------



## cupcakestoy

sunshinetoday said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope imat the correct thread...ive had a tubal reversal in 2012, at time of reversal both tubes were clear now after ahycosy test my left tube is clear and right tube is completly blocked.... ...now considering taking clomid or maybe go straight to ivf???
> 
> hoping I can get some advice and support here....
> 
> look forward to chatting and sharing experiences...

Welcome Sunshine! I had my TR in Nov 2012 too. Not sure how long your open tube is, but if you have a decent length I would give Clomid a try. Who knows, but its WAY easier & cheaper than IVF & it just might work? Have you had any pregnancies at all since your TR? 

I. myself have short tubes (2.5 & 4) & after 2 m/c's,(1st with IUI, last was a surprise), we are moving on to IVF. I am taking Clomid to see if we can catch our keeper until then, though.....

Good luck on which ever path you choose!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Have you contacted any of the Admins, Brandy, or posted in the Help Forum to see what's up? Might be a glitch...


----------



## fluterby429

sunshinetoday said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope imat the correct thread...ive had a tubal reversal in 2012, at time of reversal both tubes were clear now after ahycosy test my left tube is clear and right tube is completly blocked.... ...now considering taking clomid or maybe go straight to ivf???
> 
> hoping I can get some advice and support here....
> 
> look forward to chatting and sharing experiences...


Hi welcome to the thread. I'm sorry to hear about your blocked tube but one is all it takes. If you read the pages in here you'll find so many storries of struggle and success. Several of us did clomid and a few of us have went the IVF route as well. I am admin on FB to page for ladies that are seeking or have been to Dr. Garza in Mexico for IVF. You're welcome to join if you'd like just to read.


----------



## fluterby429

Brandy I wonder what the deal is? I'd contact admin for sure


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I realized its only in this thread a moderator has to approve me. ROFL Oh well... Guess my posts here will be delayed for now.

No I havent contacted a mod I am too lazy (maybe too honest too)

Jen - Your daughter is absolutely adorable! 

Brandi- I am so glad everything is good and I loved the pics on FB of her U/S

Angie- I need to go to the link and vote sorry for the delays.

Everyone else I am thinking of you and wishing you well for this Holiday Season :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jenafyr4

Happy Thanksgiving ladies &#9825;


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Mine was total dysfunction but we had great food and the kids played the pie face game. Watching the big and little kids a like laugh was great. Did shopping with my cousin until 6am but don't really accomplish anything. I woke up to a phone call that my cousin was found dead on a pick nick table near our walking bridge. He has struggled with addiction his entire life. We are waiting on toxicology to confirm heroin overdose. My heart is so sad that he lost his life that way and that his 19 yr old daughter has to be the one to make decisions for him. My AF was due Wed no sign of her. I did a Walmart test Wed evening but it was negative so idk what is happening


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for you loss, hun.


----------



## Jenafyr4

So sorry fluter, i lost my grandmother last Saturday, its even harder around the holidays. Prayers for your family.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you all. Jen sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have been busy getting over the holiday. I hope everyone is well. I have just been hanging around home. The contest announces it's finalists tomorrow and I guess I am scared...
I am going to go to the place you went, Fluter, if everything doesn't work out with the contest. I am not sure when I will have the finances to go.. probably tax time.. I sure won't be able to afford the clinic I just went to. Blah!
I sometimes wish we would just have our baby already so we could just not care about babies anymore. I just can't give up though.. I don't even know how to bring it up with the hubby anymore.. I think we both are just tired of saving money for me to fail. Man, I wish we had been one of those that succeeded...even with our first IVF.. Even with our second. I don't believe my baby would have attached if it had not been for my tube. It did not even start getting dark until 16dpo which is disaster from the start.
Well, I don't have anyone to talk to about all this stupid, pointless, baby stuff but you guys..

I hope you all are well and had a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Angie. I hope you make it into the finals! Did they announce today? I hope you've been reading on the page. You can see there are many women that have struggled. Pam is a long time TR sister of mine and she and her husband just completed their 4th IVF (3 fresh and one FET) she is not giving up. They plan on having her TR redone. Her tubes are both blocked now. Shes had a very long journey. Her TR was the same month and year as mine. She is such a ray of positivity and she has a deep rooted faith. 

Anyway, I always hope to come in here and see a surprise.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This child will never have a name.

Every name I pick is hated, and I'm so sick of the negativity and teasing and disgust behind the names that I announced that her name is Helga. It's not really, and it won't be, but I'm back to square one trying to pick a name, which is 100% impossible with the middle name I've picked. Ugh.

Of course, the name I'm loving now is one I CAN'T use either. I LOVE Lilah, but my friend Natalie has a daughter named Layla, so I can't do Lilah Natalie because it's just awkward and stalkerish to have a Lilah Natalie when they are Layla and Natalie.

So I thought about Delilah and passed it through a Baby Names Group and I'm still getting the opinion that even Delilah Natalie is awkward and stalkerish. I can't find anything I like.


----------



## fluterby429

Umm first just let me say, it's your baby, you name her whatever you want. Second let me say I'm so happy to hear it's not Helga and I'll leave it at that lol I like the original name


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just go with it on Facebook like it really is Helga. I'm keeping her name secret til birth otherwise...mostly because I have no clue what it'll be. But for now, she's "seriously" Helga lmao


----------



## fluterby429

Haha when I saw you post her new name I seriously made a crinkled face. That name reminds me of a witch with a big wart on her nose. Idk why, but it does.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My mother went into a fit of rage after that post, started texting me "You make a stupid post like that after I help you?" (She lent me $20 for gas for a day)...she went on and on about it. Helga was the closest name I could find to Olga (my mother's name) and since she's so dead set against Emelia and being immature about it and loves to throw her opinion in about how it's blah and not unique enough and doesn't match my other kids, I figured I'd just call her Helga because it's close to my mother's name and my mother should be honoured that a child will have a name close to hers and that'll make her shut up.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey gals, sorry I've been MIA. :)

Flutter I'm sorry for your loss. 

Brandi-Name your kid what you want! 

Angie- Hugs lady! Don't give up!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I secretly called my little one Lorelei Carmen Estelle. It's a goddess name that means 'siren', but I like mythology and thought it was unique. If I ever succeed and have a daughter, that is what her name will probably be. Carmen means song I think and I can't remember what Estelle means, but my younger sister and my great grandma's name is Estelle and the meaning if I recall was girly and Carmen is because of my grandmas sister who died a few years back and she was a wonderful lady.
Anyhow, I hope you pick a name you love. I also like the name Sophie. I let my Mom name my little girl cause I couldn't decide even after she was born. Girl names are such a big deal.. Make a big list and maybe ask your kids what they like if that's an ok option for you. Just make sure any name you put on the list is something you like or else Poopy McStupidpants might be your wee ones name. ha ha ha..

I have had a horrid morning.. I was being nosey and using Google to look up who had an Amazon wish list cause my husband's brother had posted his link. My husband had told me last night that everyone could see the wish list and I did n't know that so I wanted to view mine and make sure no sexy drawers or anything of that nature was listed as I didn't know it was a public thing.. Anywho, I found out that my husband's ex-wife is pregnant, and not only that, she got pregnant the same month she got married which was June and she is due the first part of March. It almost broke my heart and I felt intense anger. At her, at God, at myself... I have lost every single baby I have conceived, but she gets pregnant first month and is healthy as a fat pig. All while she still gets 1800$ every single month for child support even though it was modified last July to be lowered to 1000$ and she still doesn't report the change to child-support, nor has the CS office lowered it so we have to pay another lawyer to get it enforced. So my husband is technically paying for her pregnancy and her new baby. She does not work.
All the while I have been posting my trying to have a baby by that stupid contest and my husbands brother writes me on Facebook after deleting himself from 'following' me a month before and says how he is going to vote for us, blah blah blah.. Makes me sick knowing that they sit back and talk about my losses while probably bragging and bragging about how she got knocked up on 'the very first try'... I swear I think my poor heart can't take much more..
Just waiting now for my exes new wife to pop one out.
Me and the hubby got into it last night as he never mentions trying anymore and even when he talks about 'future' things he never says, "our kids" or "our grandkids' like he used to. Makes me feel like such a failure. I feel double that today. I am so sick of trying to have a baby. By the time I succeed I will be so old and emotionally beaten by the battle that I will probably regret the struggle. I will never understand why God would damage our hearts and lives, but allow her and her new husband to succeed at every single thing. Makes it tough as I even have to file taxes apart from my husband this year because she gets all of our money even though last years modification made it to where we have no arrears, but the child support office has not enforced it so she gets our money even though it's not hers.
We are supposed to meet my husbands brother and his wife on the 23rd of December for dinner somewhere and I find it hard to be kind because she is still 'his sister' from what my husbands brother says about the ex.. Not me.. I am not a sister, I am just Daniel's wife and this is the first time meeting the sister in law for me and only the second time meeting the brother.. 
Trying to pray about it, but I feel like I am not really having the right mind-set so I am finding it difficult.
I just don't understand how stuff works sometimes..

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry you're having a rough time, Angie. I can't imagine the hurt you must feel from seeing it come so easily to others when they don't deserve it.

If there was any way to make it work, I know there's quite a distance, but I would offer my womb as a surrogate for you to have your forever baby. Sometimes it doesn't happen in the way we want it to, because there is a plan for that as the end result, just along a different path. Obviously, I have to have this one and give some time for my body to heal but if that's ever something you'd consider, and if it could work out despite the border and distance, I'd offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, you really are an amazing woman.. My own sister wouldn't do that for me back before I got my tubes untied. She has 6 children and at the time was in her late 20's but she refused and laughed at my audacity to ask. The hubby and I are looking toward adoption. I know I have to face the fact that something is happening when it comes to implantation for me. I don't know if it is an egg issue, sperm issue, or a lining issue. We are planning to adopt if I do not conceive this early year. My hubby wants to just adopt straight out and not put my body(my mind mostly) through another loss but I so badly want to have a baby that is 'ours' biologically and if that fails, we will adopt. If you seriously would be willing to do that, I would be able to compensate you. Probably not near as much money as it would be worth, but it wouldn't be pennies either. Listen at me going on and on.. You say 'chance for baby' and I go nuts..
Lots of questions you would have to ask yourself though. 
Would you be sure that you could carry someone else's baby and then give it up after ward?
How much money would you want to be compensated? Surrogacy is expensive on heart, mind, and pocketbook and deserves it.
Would you be willing to carry two babies if that happened? If I wanted? (Compensation extra of course.)
Would you be willing to do the fertility drugs it requires for a frozen transfer?
Would you be willing to sign a contract with me for the baby and the compensation?
My husband can't travel to a different country yet and I don't know when he will be able so would you be able and willing to send us photos of the baby growing and how your health is and if you needed anything, like icecream in the middle of the night? 
Would you be okay with me telling my child that you were their carry-Mommy?
That's a big gift you offer and I find myself amazed by it. It is an emotional offer though too. Lots of questions and money would have to be discussed for sure and I would want you to be sure you would not change your mind as I think my soul would die if that were to happen to me. Plus, putting your body through the struggle would be a big decision. If after you have your little one and if I fail at the IVF I plan at the first part of the year, and you still feel that you can confidently offer that to me again after you think about it for a time and your baby is born and you recover, then I would sincerely take you up on that offer. It's an offer to have a baby that's genetically mine instead of adopting one and I would rather pay you thousands of dollars than the state.
You made me ramble on and you made me cry. Today I felt like God has to be angry at me for punishing me so often and breaking my heart, then you go and say something beautiful. Even if you changed your mind, it's still such an awesome thing to make me feel better when I felt so down on myself. You're so awesome!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There is a surrogacy clinic near me, and after my second child, I asked for an information package. I had intended to register and help other families but my husband at the time wasn't comfortable and would not allow me to register. Knowing that for my last three children, I had to use a donor to conceive, I understand the deep desire for a baby and needing to look at other options. Matt has helped me immensely to extend my family, without asking for anything in return except travel expenses. For both Asher and this baby, I travelled to him.

I've had two miscarriages, in between Zoe and Isaiah (late 2007, and early 2008) but I believe it had to do with my body just not being ready to carry so soon, and I had endometriosis. The endometriosis was taken care of and I conceived only weeks later. The doctor who did my reversal said there was no evidence of endometriosis during the surgery.

In Canada, we cannot accept compensation. It's actually illegal, and being on this journey with you the last few years, I couldn't bring myself to accept anything anyway. I know how much you want this, and I want this for you too. You so deserve it.

It is absolutely something that we can discuss and you can discuss with your husband to see if he's on board. I'd like to give my body at least 10 months after this baby is born, before trying to get pregnant again, but it is absolutely something I'd be willing to do. There would be lots to work out, detail wise, in the meantime. I'll have to get my passport, of course, and I can travel there for the tests and implantation and stuff, but it will probably be easier for me to deliver here, in which case, I'd likely go the c-section route so that you can plan to be here for the delivery too, even if your husband can't.


----------



## AngienDaniel

How about we give it until next December and see what's going on then? 
I have to admit that I don't feel that no compensation is a good law to have. It is trying on a person's mind and body to carry a baby and that really does deserve some kind of 'appreciation gift.' It really isn't a very good law and would make my heart feel heavy to not help you with any burdens as you would literally be carrying mine.
I would so want to be there. I would actually want to be there the whole time, but that would lead to divorce so probably not a good idea. :D
I am still amazed that you would offer such a precious thing to me. I have to say that I would try to find a way to get around the compensation law as I feel that it is unjust.. Even if it was just an IRA or something that I put money into. 
I have failed two IVF cycles already. The possibility of me succeeding is slim, especially since it is so expensive.
I was so distraught yesterday that I deactivated my Facebook. I also felt beat down by the fact that the ex had the one thing so easily that I can't do. I don't know if God will ever allow me and the hubby to have a baby of our own, but I do know that I can't pretend that God doesn't give options. My hubby was sad that I was upset because 'she has everything' (which is the stupid way I phrased it.) He said that "he would rather she be able to have a thousand babies than that she be married to him instead of me. If never having a baby is the price he had to pay to be married to me then he was glad to give it up." Made me feel a little better..

Daniel has already started his overtime experience. He is working all of his days off that he can. I feel sorry that he has to do that. I am planning for me to go to Texas in my March cycle. If he wants to take his vacation and go too, then that would be great but I am not going to make him use his only vacation time as I can make my son go with me. I guess I will wait until we have enough money to pay for it before I set anything up. I am nervous about trying again. My belly has still not healed fully from my surgery in Oct. I also have been trying to lose the weight I put on. Can't really be dieting and getting ready to ttc too. I have to though as my weight is unacceptable for me. Guess I better start taking my vitamins again too. The hubby is going to ask our lawyer if there is any way he can get around the passport thing until they get all that junk straightened out. If not, then I will just have to carry his part to the clinic when it is needed. I really like that the doctor there doesn't seem to over-stimulate people. I believe that is why most of my eggs did not make it at this last clinic as I always ovulate on cd 11 and I didn't get to do my trigger until around cd16. I really believe they waited too long and my eggs were too grown. I also like how everyone seems to like the doctor. I have to admit that I am nervous about staying alone, but I have never been to Mexico and I have always wanted to go. I think my son will enjoy it too. Hopefully it will be warmer there. :D 
I have one more year to try to beat this. It seems like too short a time really. I can't believe that it has been almost 4 years since I got my tubes untied. Time has went by so quickly. I rambled again.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's a website in the meantime if you want to look into what it entails here. I did find out that if the baby were born here, you'd have to stay here until the birth certificate comes in, which is about 10 days if you apply for it online. Cross-border stuff says if you're flying, baby needs a passport, but if you're going to drive across, you only need the long-form birth certificate.

The only thing we are legally allowed to accept as compensation is costs related to the pregnancy...meds, prenatals, childcare for appointments, travel, etc. The website above breaks down the average cost for everything.

https://www.surrogacy.ca/services/the-cost-of-surrogacy.html

Please keep me posted on if you would like to or need to proceed. December sounds great! You'll get your keeper, one way or another!


----------



## ~Brandy~

First thats amazing Brandi to offer. Even if it were to not work out I commend you for the offer you've extended to Angie.

Secondly... The baby names. I picked my first 2 childrens names willy nilly. I saw them and said ok you're Brittany and you're Brandon... this was 23+ years ago lol.

This time around I honestly thought that the name bullying and harrassment I was getting from people was completely out of control. I really didn't care if their names were Bertha and Helga! I would love them either way and I always find nicknames and or call my kiddos whatever came naturally to me. So I told my DH its all you just tell me the names so I can decorate with them.

Well with my daughter Brittany she became MissBehaved/Busy B/ and Breezy. She still uses all 3.

Brandon is Bubba or Bud and Still when someone asks him he says call me bubs or Bud.

Cecelia is Cece or Ms. Anne because her middle name is Anne and Danica is Dani Girl or little D to me because her dads name is Dan/Danny/Daniel.

So long story short screw the haters and use whatever you want.


----------



## fluterby429

How is everyone? 
I finished my last final of the semester on Tues. I'm dying for the grades to post. I really struggled on this class. The other class, Advanced Human Phys I completed with an A and didn't even need to take the final! I've been getting all my vaccinations to start the nursing program next semester. Without insurance, it is very expensive! Right her at Christmas makes it even worse. Oh well it's gotta be done.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter how exciting to be starting the nursing program! 
I had the whooping cough vac and it was $40 with our insurance so I couldn't imagine what it would be without it. But ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## fluterby429

That Tdap vaccine is no joke! My entire arm and muscles in my arm hurt for days. Seriously hurt. I feel terrible they give these to small children. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas. It's been so warm here compared to what it normally is. I'm not complaining one bit!


----------



## Mommabrown

Popping in to wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! I hope 2016 brings you all lots of love, happiness, and :bfp: .


----------



## AngienDaniel

Merry Christmas everyone! I still pop in ever-so-often. Seems like the forum is dying down a bit though. I pray everyone is well! Hope you ladies have a wonderful holiday and next year brings us all some awesome blessings!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Merry Christmas Girls!!!:xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas3::xmas5::xmas12::xmas16::xmas9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Merry Christmas. Baby dust to all!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Merry Christmas!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hope you all had a great Christmas!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations Brandi on your approaching due date. I hope you've resolved the name issue and that all the haters have let go


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yup, picked her name and ordered things with her name on it, but I'm keeping it quiet until she's born so no one can give their negative opinions on it. I'll announce it when I announce her birth. I also won't be saying when I go into labour because my mom is being a right B at the moment and not respecting boundaries and such.

Her name will be Eleanor "Nora" Natalie Reese.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi, I was hoping you would pick that name! I think it's beautiful.

How is everyone? It's been quiet here at my house since I took my sister's girls back home. I think that is one of the biggest reasons I want to have another baby sometimes.. My home is so quiet. I mean it has the usual chatter that comes with day-to-day living, but it is quiet. I am looking forward to the baby smell and the crying and the screaming and the nights awake.. I know it sounds weird, but I am most excited about the things people would say were the worst parts of parenting.
Not sure if we will be able to make it in March. With the holidays, we are behind financially. Not sure if I could even think about saving 5 grand in 2 months. I think I am reaching too far. I will probably have to pay to take all of my tests over again. We are still set on trying again though. We are even set about Garza as his guarantee is just too good to pass up considering my history. We have exactly zero dollars saved. :D... I know, I am on the ball! Not really worried about it. I am sure that we will have a baby. I just gotta keep pushing and not give up. Even if I don't have a baby, I sure do love my husband for working so hard to keep his promise to me. It makes me so proud of him. For now I am enjoying the family I have been given. We will start saving soon.. Hopefully before the end of 2016... :D
Hope everyone else is well. I wonder how LLawson is and Navy? I miss C.J. and Faith! 
On to a new year and maybe some new additions..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You ladies and the girl I ordered the cloth diaper with her name on it from are the only ones who know her name. I haven't even told the kids because when I told then it was Delilah, my 4 year old slipped it to my mother who asked me why I was naming her after a whore in the Bible.

As far as my kids are concerned, her name is Buttface lol. (not picked by me haha)

Angie, I hope the next cycle works for you! You so deserve a baby. If it doesn't, and we can get everything worked out, my offer is still on the table. :)


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I'm glad you're not giving up. You're like me, I just couldn't accept NO as an answer lol. I signed up for a 6 week boot camp but I was only able to go one night this week because of the Holidays. I'll pick back up tomorrow. I was sore for 3 days straight and I mean sore. Muscles I didn't even know I had hurt. I want to get this weight off. I want to try for my frozen embryos but my little man is still not sleeping through the night and it's really wearing me out. I start the RN program next week. I'm excited and nervous as I know it's going to be a lot of work. 

I miss the other ladies as well. I hope everyone is looking forward to 2016


----------



## AngienDaniel

I know how you feel about the weight, Fluter. Never imagined I would gain 20 pounds in just a couple of months. I have lost 7 or so pounds, but these last 10 pounds I am struggling with. I think this is the only bad part about getting older. I never had trouble maintaining my weight when I was younger.

So glad you get to start your RN program. Sorry your little one doesn't sleep well at night. Hope that gets better!

Brandi, your offer to be a surrogate for me is amazing. I really don't believe there is any better offering to be given. My husband supports another house though and even though he makes enough money to take care of two families, our own house sometimes has to go without. I would never be able to afford surrogacy. I can't hardly pay right now just the few thousand dollars it will cost me to do IVF again. Even if I do, it will take me months of saving and filing tax returns separate from my husband. Just for 5 grand... No way I would ever be able to afford the $ it cost for surrogacy in Canada. I appreciate your offer more than I can say and it is the most amazing offer ever, but we are way to poor to ever get our hopes up. I couldn't even lie to myself and say we could ever come up with the money. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for the offer though...like I said, my own sister wouldn't help me have a baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry it couldn't be worked out, Angie. If there's ever the opportunity though, the offer is always there. I don't mind travelling if that would make it cheaper.

Nora will be here in 23 days. Unless, of course, she decides to come earlier. My csection is booked for 8am EST on February 1.

Aside from the tubal reversal group on Facebook, my due date group, and my best friend, you guys are the only ones privy to this tidbit. That, and her name.

I plan to keep it a secret because of my psycho mom. So until she is born, I'll still make reference to going into labour, still refer to x number of days left according to my due date rather than section date, and will not be announcing I'm in labour or even hinting at a section. Once Nora and I are in recovery and have had some bonding time, THEN I'll be posting a shot of her cloth diapered bum. The cloth diaper will have her name on it, and I'll call my mom to let her know she is here. Once my mom has seen her, then I'll be posting her photo.

As disrespectful as my mother has been through the whole pregnancy and with how she posted Asher's photo and birth details before I had even woken from anesthesia, I still have enough respect that I believe my mother should see her granddaughter before Facebook does.

A little more than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm sorry it couldn't be worked out, Angie. If there's ever the opportunity though, the offer is always there. I don't mind travelling if that would make it cheaper.

Nora will be here in 23 days. Unless, of course, she decides to come earlier. My csection is booked for 8am EST on February 1.

Aside from the tubal reversal group on Facebook, my due date group, and my best friend, you guys are the only ones privy to this tidbit. That, and her name.

I plan to keep it a secret because of my psycho mom. So until she is born, I'll still make reference to going into labour, still refer to x number of days left according to my due date rather than section date, and will not be announcing I'm in labour or even hinting at a section. Once Nora and I are in recovery and have had some bonding time, THEN I'll be posting a shot of her cloth diapered bum. The cloth diaper will have her name on it, and I'll call my mom to let her know she is here. Once my mom has seen her, then I'll be posting her photo.

As disrespectful as my mother has been through the whole pregnancy and with how she posted Asher's photo and birth details before I had even woken from anesthesia, I still have enough respect that I believe my mother should see her granddaughter before Facebook does.

A little more than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I know most of you are on my Facebook, but I wanted to share some pics. I havent been on here in a long while.
 



Attached Files:







addisyn.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









cutie1.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









cutie.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4









cutie2.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5









family.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jonnanne3

Jen, Your little Addisyn is adorable! This is the fun age! They are all fun, don't get me wrong, but this age is where they are discovering everything and everything is so funny! Precious! 
Not too much longer Brandy! I can't wait to see your precious little girl! 
As for me, I haven't been around for a while. We aren't having anymore children as I had a hysterectomy back in 2013. Which I am totally fine with! It was the best decision for me. My cycles had become so bad after all of our losses and then after we had Addisyn, they became so much worse. Our family is complete! Now we have 5 grandbabies and grandbaby #6 is due August 18th! I do stalk this page frequently to see how all of my TR girls are doing! Some are doing amazing and some are still on their journey. I am praying for all of you! I know that it is such a emotional journey. If anyone doesn't know my story, I had my TR in April 2007. I had short tubes (I believe 5 cm on right and 2.5 cm on the left), our son had a very bad ATV accident in May 07, my father passed in August 07. We had our first pregnancy Feb 08 and our first loss March 08. We went on to have 4 more losses between 08 and 2010. The last one being Christmas Eve 2010. I told my husband I was done! I couldn't do it anymore. The physical and emotional loss was taking a toll on me. I was 38 on Christmas Eve. My husband asked that we wait until I was 40 and if we did not have our baby by then, we could stop. I turned 39 in Feb. We welcomed our precious 1st grand daughter on March 3rd 2011. We found out we were pregnant March 29th, 2011. Our miracle baby was born November 29, 2011. I turned 40 in Feb 2012! God knew what we needed and what we wanted and He knew when we were ready! Please don't be discouraged and don't get angry at God. His answers are yes and amen. And you may think His answer is no, but sometimes His answer is just not right now. 
God Bless each and every one of you and I can't wait to see all the great :bfp: and precious babies soon!
Here are a few Christmas pics of most of our family. Our oldest grand daughter is not in it. The first one is us with all of our children, 4 of our grand children, and our 2 son in laws. The second one is us with just our 4 children. The 3rd is me, Jon and Addie. The last is our 4 babies! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







0013 edited.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4









0005 edited.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 1









0024 edited.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2









0027 edited.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcakestoy

What a beautiful little girl Jen!
Thank you Jonnanne! Not in a good place today, as we had our 1st loss at this time, 2 years ago, Along with rampant bfp announcement is & the blizzard we are having....Really needed a message of hope today! God gives us what we need when we need it :) Your family is beautiful!


----------



## fluterby429

Jen your baby girl is so stinking cute. I love seeing her pics on Facebook. 

Anne thanks for popping in. I love your story. It always gives hope 

Cupcake - I'm sorry sweetie. Sending you a big hug. This snow sucks huh? 

As for me, I missed boot camp all week because of kids Bball and the weather. I survived two weeks of nursing school so far. Tomorrow I'm starting a high protein low carb diet in hopes to help with the weightloss. It's so damn hard for me to lose weight. Lyndon is growing like a weed. I can't believe I must a short few months he'll be a year old!!! Her he is enjoying his first sucker. I'm not sure why the pic is upside down.


----------



## fluterby429

Ok scratch that. It said the file is too big let me try a different pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, haven't been on her for ages. It's been 19 cycles now of ttc with no luck (been temping, using opks and all that jazz). Today I had a lap and dye under ga, so my left tube is totally blocked but my right side is open and there are no fibroids, polyps etc. I'm kind of after some advice, do you think that clomid would help increase my chances of ovulating on my open side? I can't get anymore appts with my gynae and have now been signed off by him (in uk u are only entitled to investigative procedures under NHS and not treatment, so they've done all they can), so I'm kinda on my own now :/. Any advice would be great.

Ps: loving seeing the baby pics, they are all totally gorgeous &#128149;


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my goodness I loved popping in and seeing all these beautiful babies and pictures of y'alls families! 

Mum of 5 I don't quite have any advice for you...but several ladies have gone on to get a bfp.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I love seeing pics of babies!! They're so beautiful and handsome.

Mum, I have no experience there but I hope you can get it figured out.

Had my Preop today. Everything is good to go for the csection. If she doesn't come on her own before then, she'll be here next Monday morning!


----------



## hoytstkings

did you have a tr and was it successful??


----------



## hoytstkings

help looking to see if a reversal I have scheduled is a good idea??? i'm 39 and really want another baby Dr Byung chun is doing my surgery, any one any info please help


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hoyt, Everyone here has had a tubal reversal. For some of us, it was a brilliant idea, for other, not so much. That's the worst part of the journey is taking the chance. No one can tell you if it's a good idea really as some have suceeded and some have not. Beat wishes in whatever you choose to do. It's abheavy decision.

I hope everyone is well. Joanne, I remember when you found out you were pregnant. I cant believe I have been on this forum 4 years now. Blah! Seems like such a long journey. Still havent saved any money. Just been praying mostly for God to do what He will and if we get the money, great... If not, we will try to still be patient and wait. I am comfortable.now though cause we are set for our family even if it is not of our genetics. God can bless in a hundred ways. Sometimes its tough waiting though. I figure that God wants me to learn something so I am trying to listen. I The hubby and I are celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary on the 10th. I am preparing for a 'church wedding' next February on our 5th wedding anniversary. I am pretty excited about that. I still dream of having a couple more children, but I believe that tha bestie and I are ok with wonderful trips and lots of extra money if we dont succeed. It is what it is. I am only 36 and God-willing I have a number of years left to succeed if I wanna keep trying so all is well with our hearts.
I hopee everyone is having a great start to this new year. I pop in once or twice a month or so to check up on everyone. Praying for you girls.


----------



## jonnanne3

I have been on here since 2008! It's been a long time for me too! Mumof5, there have been ladies on here with one good tube who became pregnant and had their precious babies. Don't get let down because you only have 1 tube open. You only need one! :winkwink: My tubes were very short and it did take us a long time to have our forever baby. We were on our 4th year of TTC when we became pregnant with Addisyn. 
As for if anyone should have a TR. That is a very personal decision. We opted to because we felt you have more than one shot to become pregnant. Just like IVF and IUI, with a TR, there is a chance it won't be successful. That isn't up to us or a doctor, that is totally up to God. I was 35 when we had our TR and I was 39 when we became pregnant with our little Addie. After Addisyn was born in November 2011, my husband had a vasectomy in March 2012. Then in March 2013, I had a hysterectomy because my cycles were becoming very bad. 
So some ladies have multiple babies after their TR and some are still on their journey. I wish you all the best of luck! I can't wait to hear all of the wonderful success stories!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Two more pregnant sleeps before TR baby number 2 gets here. Next post will
Be her birth announcement and photos.
33 hours to go


----------



## fluterby429

Brandi she'll be here tomorrow! Good luck with the delivery

So I had been loving my bootcamp class but it was cancelled all this past week because of a water break. Well come to find out it was all a lie and the place is up for rent and the people that run the bootcamp thing keep lying. The landlord of the place said he was evicted for non payment and that the water was off because he didn't pay the bill. I'm so upset mostly because I loved the workout I got there and because I had paid for two more weeks! Some of us ladies that go got together and made a facebook group and we are joining the local Planet Fitness and meeting there to do the same type of workouts to motivate one another. School work is getting difficult and overwhelming at times especially with my husband working out of town Mon-Wed so I don't have any help with the kids and their activities not to mention the baby still doesn't sleep through the night! Oh well someday it will all be worth it


----------



## AngienDaniel

Brandi... I am having a hard time not activating my Facebook again just to see that baby girl... Post already woman.. I am waiting and waiting here...


Fluter, sounds like you have your plate full.
I have about 10 more pounds to lose after those darn hormones. I also realized today that I will not be able to save enough money to have a baby with just the hubby's income so I will have to find a job if I want to try again. It would still take months and months to save. We just barely squeeze by most months. I need to work out a little. I am at 140 now, but it just isn't cutting it. I have to admit that I am stressed about it. Sometimes I feel like I keep pushing myself to keep losing. It's beginning to suck more than I have words for.
So....as of right now I won't be ttc. I have to accept that we just don't have the extra finances for it and saving will take me quite a bit. If I get a bit extra here-and-there then we will save, but for now, I am done. My son will be going into the Marines in a year and right now I am gonna just focus on the blessing I have with my two guys. I will pop in every once in a while like I do now, but I doubt I will get the money to try again this year.. Maybe not even next.... I am learning to accept it though so all is well. If something happens and we can get the money, great... but if not...then that's ok too.

I am praying you are fine, Brandi and that baby girl is strong and healthy..
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BnB won't let me upload a photo from my phone and that is the only access I have.
Noralie Harper Ellis was born at 8:36am weighing 7lbs 4oz and 4oz and 19.8in long. Head full of dark hair and just a teeny little thing.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Baby Nora
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats! She's a doll!


----------



## AngienDaniel

She is so beautiful Brandi! She has the cutest little perfect face. I love babies..

I have had a busy few days at home. Looking for a job.. Wanted an offer as soon as I applied, but not got one yet.. I am thinking of doing an LPN program this fall. It would be different though as it is a program on-campus and I would have to actually go to school everyday. Not even sure what LPN's get paid where I live, or even if I would like the job, but I had a dream I went to school for nursing so I woke up and looked into it. Talked to the hubby about it and he said he would support whatever I decided to do. I guess I am on this kick of it just being me and the hubs soon. My son has decided what he is going to do after the three of us sat down and went over all the options.. He will be 17 at the end of March and he has always wanted to go into the Military. He was set for a time on joining the Marines, but he settled on the Army (infantry). He will be out of school come March and he is going to enlist when he turns 17... In just 2 months. I don't know what I will do without my boy. We do everything together. Makes me feel like a nutty parent with no friends apart from my hubby and son, but I really do spend my free time with my son. We spend all day together as he has been home-schooled for years and years now. I just feel lost without him and he ain't even gone yet. Sure makes me understand the 'empty nest' feeling. I thought I had a bit more time and I know I could make him wait until he is 18 but I can't do that as I want him to know that I love and support him and his ability to decide what is right for him. I don't want him to feel like he is taking that journey alone as it is such a difficult transition from boy to man. It makes me (secretly) so sad though. So... I just have this short time with him still living with us and I have to adjust my heart to letting him take his steps from our home. Never imagined it would be so hard. It is unreal. My husband has been his Dad since my son was 10 so it will be hard for everyone.
Anywho. I have a bit of decisions in front of me. All these years I have been waiting to have a baby. Since 2001. Can't believe that God would make it to where I don't succeed. I figure I gotta work hard, but I never imagined I would still be waiting. I finally feel like myself again. I mean like I was before I got my tubes un-tied. I lost my fun during this journey. I lost my sense of humor and now I feel myself being what I used to be before so many lost babies broke my spirit. It's pretty nice. Actually, it's really nice. 
I figure I gotta have a direction though. If we don't get to have a genetic baby, we will be adopting and ya gotta have money for that so I figure I should go to nursing school. I did a CNA program before and got all A's, but I didn't like nursing. Figure sometimes you have to do what you're good at, not what you like... Besides, I want to take some special trips and need money to do that. Guess I will see what direction I take... So many choices... Guess I better pray instead of just pushing ahead. I am 36 and soon will have no children at home and no responsibilities... So many paths open to me. I am so nervous.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie-Excited for you to find a career path! I am an LPN x 19 years, doing home health for 14. I had intially planned to go on for my RN, but life & kids happened & I lost the desire to go back. Actually started on line classes once, but never took the 1st test! lol Money well spent! I can't complain though. I love my job most days & set my own hours & schedule, plus I make pretty decent money, so for me the LPN has been a win-win situation! I get to do patient care without ALL the paperwork the RN's have, plus I make as little or as much as I want, depending on how I schedule patients! Hope you dig into the program & do what makes you happy! Also glad that your in a peaceful place with your journey right now & pray God's plan for your family is wilder than you can imagine sister!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got approved today for my financial aid. I have to have so many background checks and tests though. I don't know how to go about doing that stuff so I will have to get it figured out. I guess I will have to pay oop for those checks and doctor visits. How do I get life insurance coverage for 100,000$?? It is strange to me. I feel like I just woke up and realized that I was gonna need a life outside my home. Daniel isn't for it much. He wants me to stay home, but I have to be active. My boy is set to jump out of the nest running.. I know I was too at his age. So scared for him. Scared for myself too. Learning up 'til now has just been for fun and now I need a career I can enjoy and that will be challenging as I lose interest quickly in most things.
The classes don't start until September so I have plenty of time to get the things I need. I guess I will just keep praying and wait. If it is meant to be, I will keep walking forward.


----------



## LLawson

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I disappeared for so long. I took a break from EVERYTHING! I had to, I had myself so stressed and wrapped up in trying to conceive that it was eating me alive. With the advice of my gynecologist I dropped everything, including getting on here. I checked in to read posts every now and then but decided to hold off on posting.
I quit most everything about April 2015 a few months later everything else and didnt want to hear the words pregnancy at all! No temps, to tests, no charting, nothing! I barely remembered to keep track of my periods. I had alot going on to keep me busy. I just tried to enjoy my husband like my Gyno said and forget everything else!
Low and behold we got a positive last month. Im scared too death though. I was about 8 days late, had one test left and decided to take it. It immediately turned positive. I went and bought 2 more, all positive. I went straight for lab work and my Beta was 10766 and Progesterone 25.2 at 4 weeks which I thought was very high but they said it was great! The crazy RE that I have only draws once a week so my Gyno decided she would just go along with him instead of every 48 hrs. He doesnt give you numbers either. I had to wait for those in the mail. My second ones havent got here yet and the third I did today. I did however get my first ultrasound today. Im measuring 7W4days and due Sept. 26 My OBGYN said everything looked perfect and she was no longer worried about numbers. Is that normal? The heartbeat was 160. Shes had me on prenatal vitamins and extra folic acid ever since I found out.
I was so relieved it was not in my tubes but I know I still have a long way to go.
It will be 3 yrs this week since my reversal and if you all remember me telling you the doctor said it would be impossible to get pregnant unless it was through IUI because my cervix was tilted so bad. After being on Clomid for over a year and 6 IUIs, I quit everything and get pregnant. Go figure? When I called the doc to tell him he asked what day I ovulated and what my charts looked like and all I could do was laugh and say all I can tell you is when I had my last period!
Please pray for me Ladies!
Im trying to catch up on everyone here.


----------



## LLawson

Beautiful! Congrats Brandi!


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL-Im so happy for you! Guess it was just you turn lol There's no longer a need for betas since you've seen a heartbeat! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy & that I am next in line for our keeper lol It does amaze me how many times I've heard the "I gave up & it happened" story! Congrats again!


----------



## LLawson

I hope and pray you are next as well Cupcake! I know weve both been through alot and sure deserve it.
Im still just blown away at the fact I wasnt trying and was told it would never happen without IUI and it did! My husband said that goes to show you the doctors dont always know whats going on.


----------



## AncaMaria

Hello mommies to be!

Newbie here.:blush:

I had my tubes cauterized after my 3rd child. I was seperated from my first husband and under emotional stress. Since I was on medicaid they very strongly suggested the surgery since I was 26 and having my 3rd child. I am now remarried to a wonderful guy, and would like referrals to good doctors reputable for doing the tubligation reversals in Mexico,or surrounding areas, I contacted Placidway and they already gave me lots of good, affordable options there. Was wandering who has success in his/her practices of this surgery. My husband is very understanding and married me knowing I was unable to get pregnant. Any referrals or advice is welcome. 

Thank you all so much, many blessings, and luck to those still trying and those who have succeeding in their tryings!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Rio Bravo would be your best option


----------



## fluterby429

Anca welcome. Rio Bravo is an excellent place for tubal reversal and inexpensive. They have a Facebook group and a web page. Dr. Perez is the doctor. 

LL OH MY GOSH!!!! How exciting! Congrats lady. 

Angie. I'm in school now for RN. This semester RN and LPN are together in classes. I'm not going to lie it's freaking hard but I also have a lot going on at home with all the kids and hubs working out of town 3 days a week. They say the first semester is the toughest. I hope that's true! I did the traditional route instead of one of the fast track programs. Good luck in your decision! As far as your son, mine is going into the Army as well. He will be 17 in Sept but he's only a Sophmore so I have a little more time with him. I'm tryin to convince him to go to college for two years and join as an officer but it might be falling on def ears! 

Brandi baby girl is so cute


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Fluter!
I cant remember where I left off with you all. I know I had alot going on and was stressed to the max when I dropped everything!
My oldest son got out of the Army in October after serving his 4 years. He came home and got married in June then went back until Oct.. They had just started dating before he went in so they had never had any alone time together and only saw each other two weeks at a time twice a year. They have a house and are finally moved in together and its been a ride. I tried explaining to him that they really needed to live together awhile or at least see each other everyday for a while. Its been fun to watch! They are getting along but so many things they are trying to adjust to which is fun for me to watch cause they wouldnt listen. LOL hes working as a Correctional officer at a local jail and trying to get on the State Police. He lives just a few miles away which makes me a very Happy Mom! My youngest graduated high school in June went straight to his Welding College in Florida in July and graduated early in December so hes back home. Im very proud of him! Hes had so many job interviews and offered jobs from 15.00 an hour and up so now hes trying to decide which is best for him. He wants something he can make a career and be at from here on out. I hope he picks a nice company that genuinely cares about its employees cause money isnt everything! He Loves Welding and I want it to stay that way. He interviewed at a huge company called NAS which would start him out at 20 something but this place looked so hazardous. The guy interviewing him was smoking the whole time and about made him sick! My son smelled like a huge cigarette when he came in. Anyway, then my daughter has started back to Nursing school and shes really struggling. She has the 2 and 5 yr old and she stays wore out. I think when the youngest is old enough for school things will be much easier on her cause hes pretty rowdy! LOL
Im still trying to catch up with everyone and whats going on.
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, that's awesome about your pregnancy! 


Brandi, that baby girl is so beautiful!

Fluter, I am nervous about starting the program. It is only a year though so I know the time wouldn't kill me. I have never wanted to be an RN though as I don't want a leadership position. I haven't gotten anything set in stone yet, but I figure I don't have many options unless I wanna be sitting at home alone. I still plan on trying to save money here and there if we can, and even with the smallest saving we should be able to try the doctor in Mexico by winter. I am scared to think about starting a new career while still dreaming about babies though as it would be tough to do both but I can't just sit around and wait. If we don't conceive this year we will be adopting next year sometime, God-willing. Either way, we will be parents to someone's children. Doesn't matter to me who it comes from.. I like all babies. <3

April 18th will make 4 years since I got my tubes untied. I never imagined it would be so hard. Hopefully going to Mexico gives me an end to my wait for a baby..... I will need to conceive in the next few years though as my cycles have changed since my second surgery. They are days longer now than they were. It is what it is.. Starting off as a busy year here.


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I know the RN role has been deemed paper work but honesty where I live if you're an LPN you are limited to nursing homes. Most place want an RN and many are pushing for a BSN. Heck to be a nurse practitioner you have to get s doctorate in nursing instead of just the masters now. 

LL I can so relate to your daughter and nursing school. It's killing me. I'm exhausted with the kids schedules and the baby. I just keep telling myself to get through this semester. I can do this lol. So glad your boys are back close to home. I know you how relieved you must feel.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I feel like all the stress in the world is off me now that my boys are back home.
I feel for you doing nursing school and having the baby and older children. I could never do it! Its really taking a toll on my daughter and we all help out. She doesnt get alot of help from her boyfriend after they are at home in the evenings. He doesnt help with the kids or anything. If it were me, he would have been gone a long time ago! I wish she would open her eyes and see she could have someone treat her so much better. Hes never there and when he is hes asleep so shes essentially alone.
Angie I would take full advantage of nursing school now why you dont have any little ones at home. It will definitely keep you busy. Im about in the same area as Fluter and here a CNA can do almost the same as an LPN and make about the same. You cant really move up here until you are an RN. It sucks cause an LPN has so much more school than a CNA only to be treated just like them. My daughter is a CNA and my sis n law was a LPN working at the same nursing home, making the same pay. My sis n law is a RN now. 
I would say go for it now and maybe it will help tae your mind of things for awhile.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I haven't started the paperwork, but as soon as I get my son situated I plan on it. I have to focus on his future first since he will need the biggest headstart. 

I took my passport photo today and have to pick it up tomorrow at Walmart. I don't really need it yet, but I will sometime this year and I want to get it over with as it takes a while to come back. The hubby is gonna start working over any chance he gets, (which has been zero for months and months.). I also have to pay a registration fee for school and for the GED for my kid so money is going out more quickly than it's coming in. It's nutty how many things I have going on right now. 
We are pushing forward with our baby plans though. I figured I would just calmly wait, but the hubby is full speed ahead now. I have to say that I am getting excited about trying again. Hopefully I don't end up in surgery again which is my hubby's biggest worry.


----------



## LLawson

I probably missed something Angie, I tried going back and reading everyones posts as much as I could. Sorry!
I understand taking care of your kids first. Thats what a good parent does. 
Would you be able to get any grants or student loans? That would help alot.
I can understand your husbands worries about no more surgeries. Im sure thats scary for him and you both. It would be me.
I wish you all the best in whichever route you take!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey gals. Just popping in to let you know, I may not comment much, but I am keeping up with you all!

Feeling a little sad today as my DD is 17 today! WOW. Time has flown & it hurts my heart to hear her making plans for the future, since I know she will be spreading her wings & leaving the nest in the next couple of years....This mom is beyond proud, but to be honest my heart hurts today! :(


----------



## LLawson

Im so sorry Cupcake! It is sad! My youngest is fixing to turn 19 on the 28th. Hes back home after graduating college but hes already applying for jobs everywhere and talking about where he wants to live. Its killing me too! I straight out told him I was going to keep him here as long as possible. LOL
I was a basket case while he was in Florida for 6 months. Hes my baby! He gets so aggravated cause Im always giving him too much advise. I just dont like it when hes not with me.
Ive been through it 3 times now and truth is its never easy and you dont get used to it or at least I havent. Its easier when you still have one at home though. I hope hes here for many more yrs but thats not practical.
I wish you the best! I know exactly how you feel!
Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Cupcake, my son turns 17 at the end of March and he is bound and determined to leave for the military this year. He is the only kid I have at home and I am struggling with it badly. I know how you feel! It's horrible wondering if he is ready. Did I do a good job. Will he be ok. It doesn't end..


I decided to start putting in more applications tomorrow. I have put in about 4 already, but I am so impatient. I also did some research last night on the meds I should be taking for my MTHFR mutation. So I went today and bought some COQ10 and fish oil. Not gonna bother with vitamins, but I am gonna start the others right now so I will be ready. I wasn't sure that I wanted to keep trying really-- so much money and I have failed so often. It is tough to think about all our babies gone sometimes and it depresses me. Today I finally got my last little push over my indecisiveness. Thanks to my horrible Mother-in-Law. When I hurt too bad and think of giving up ever again, I will just think of her and all her ignorance and I know I will find my drive to keep pushing forward. I am gonna start a journal/blog for my next IVF battle. I also will be pushing super-hard to get the finances to move forward soon. I got my passport photos done and will be sending that thing off as soon as I can. If it takes people trying to break me down to help me move forward, then Amen and Amen, bring it on! Thanks for your help and unintentional support. Their hatred gives me the strength to move mountains! I am gonna move mountains! Feel like I have been ranting all day..


----------



## fluterby429

Angie that's good to start those things now because eggs are made in 3 month cycles. I'm excited for you to try again. 

We are starting the planning process for FET in September. 

Sounds like we all have babies around the same age. My oldest will be 17 in September. He's only a Sophomore so I still have him for a couple more years but he's determined to be Army bound as well. It's such a bitter sweet thing watching them grow. My heart is filled with pride for the young man he's becoming yet it cries a little knowing how fast it has all went by


----------



## AngienDaniel

I thought I was prepared for my son to leave, but it hit me in more areas than what I figured as he is my only child really even though genetically I have a daughter, I have not seen her but one time in the last few years....her choice. Definitely wasn't mine, but her family has made her dislike us and I could not imagine adding to her burden of "choosing a parent to love most." I love her enough to not give her such a thing to live with.. Anywho...

I started my CoQ10 and fish oil. I figured I would need to be on them about 3 months before I could improve. I had a good amh/fsh level, but that mthfr mutation worries me so I am gonna hit it head on. I have bought sweet potatoes, tomatoes, broccoli and salad to eat every day to increase my B vitamins. Some days it's tough. I also put my hubby on vitamins. I haven't sent my passport out yet, but I am planning on it. I am definitely moving forward and I am glad that I got the extra push we needed as we were both struggling with the emotional part of IVF. I am going to tell my doctor here right before I try IVF so she can step in and give me the Lovenox I will need as I don't know if the doctor there will prescribe it and I have to have it. I am nervous really. Fluter, do you think I will have trouble with him working with me since I have had so many losses? I worry about him telling me that he wont be able to help me. The ladies on the forum make him seem nice and personable. I am making myself nervous. I am planning on trying around June. I should be able to work hard and save the money. Seems like forever to wait.....
I bet you're excited about your FET, Fluter!
I hope your little one is doing great, LLawson.
I hope after this year I am waiting for our baby to come and not for another IVF.. blah!


----------



## LLawson

Angie Everything is good so far. Im 9 weeks today. My boobs have been so sore since the beginning! I figured that would have went away by now...i havent had much sickness. I have a few bouts with nausea here and there but mostly when Im in bed so I dont know if its morning sickness or something to do with the Metformin cause I take that at bedtime. Im having horrible cravings already. Im going to be huge! It kind of scaresme that I dont have more sickness so I hope everything is ok? I do take the chewable B6 which is supposed to help with morning sickness but with my past children morning sickness ot the best of me.
As bad as it hurts us Moms, be very proud of your young men. The military is a good place for young men. I have so many friends with sons the same age as mine in jail and have been in nothing but trouble. Makes me feel alot better about letting him go. Hes back and such a nice respectful young man and it makes me so proud and relieved that I dont have to deal with some of the stress these other moms do.
That being said, it broke my heart the whole time he was away! I am thinking about all of you and your teenagers. My youngest will be 19 Sunday. He has no idea Im pregnant but hes been running and getting me some of my cravings. He thinks Im fixing to start! LOL ive taught my boys from a young age to cater to a womans needs when its that time of the month. They both have turned out perfect in that area. Their woman are lucky!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I believe that's a great thing to teach a son! I am excited. I am so glad your little one is doing well! I think its incredible that you are gonna have a wee one. Almost all of us have got babies. Just two of us keft and we can do this Cupcake!! My hubby is trying to work over every day and has even volunteered to work the on-call. Summer is the true overtime hours so i just might be waiting until then, but I am no sttanger to waiting.


----------



## cupcakestoy

In due time Angie, We WILL join the exclusive THB Club! The sad part of this whole journey is most of us should have skipped the TR & spent the cash on IVF to begin with :/ Oh well, our wait will pay off eventually! ;)


----------



## LLawson

I know in my heart the both of you will get babies and wish you both the best! I know the reality of the wait. We have been trying since about 2006/07 when I had the failed IVF. I didnt have the reversal until 2013.
Im still so skeptical and scared with my age and this happening so easy. I think I will feel much better after the first trimester. It sucks cause I cant enjoy everything because I worry too much!
Angie, I never had a man treat me like that until my husband and I got together. Hes such a sweetheart! It didnt take much to teach the boys, they are Mommas boys and they watched my husband treat me so well over the years and then had me telling them they needed to make sure they did the same.
My daughter is with a horrible guy that I believe could care less if she fell off the face of the earth! It makes me so sad that she doesnt get treated like that. He doesnt abuse her, he just hardly acknowledges her at all. Helps her with nothing! Hes gone from about 9am-11pm everyday! I wish she would open her eyes and dump him. They arent married but she fears if she leaves him he will ask for visitation of the boys just to pay less child support and he cant take care of them at all. Hes never even changed a diaper! Shes terrified something will happen to one of them if he were to ever keep them. I honestly dont think he would ask to see them at all. I wish she would do something instead of living so unhappy! Shes gained over 100 pounds since shes been with him.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, that makes me sad for your daughter. I have to admit though that my first husband was like that and it took quite a bit for me to find my self confidence. He never asked for visitation either and my son hasn't seen him since he was still crawling and he is turning 17 soon. He does pay child support but it's been off and on throughout my son's life. Sometimes it's not about the kids though. I am older now and make better decisions. I also have learned how to stand up for myself and my wants. Hopefully it is a matter of time before your daughter gets to that place. I think all us women do. Just takes time. I figure as long as you are there supporting her and letting her know you are there for her if she needs you, will give her security and maybe the extra push she needs to stand up for herself.

Cupcake, I can't even tell you how often I wish I had never had a tubal reversal. It was the most awful decision I have ever made in my life. Now I wish I had that money to do IVF. Sometimes I even have to ask if God has put so many things in my way because he doesn't want me to have children and then I know that I am nuts cause if God didn't want me to have children, I would just never have conceived at all. It is the battle we face that either brings us closer to God or farther away. Sometimes I believe God just wants to know how far we will go for Him; how far our faith reaches thru the dark times we have. Either way, as long as I breathe I will keep going. I pray we both succeed this year. Not sure still when I might be able to try. I figure if I can push and save 500 a month until the end of the year, we should make it at the end of this year. The second time is half-price so that will take me 5 more months if I fail and the third time is just meds so I should be two months.. If I don't conceive in those times, we will just move forward. The last IVF gave me 20 pounds in 2 months, an emergency surgery, a broken heart, a room filled with baby stuff, and jobless. Not sure how many more of those I can go through. I am giving it three tries with the doctor in Mexico though before I call it quits for good. I can't keep going forever as those hormones and losses are detrimental to my well-being. I suppose if God is willing we should be able to save the 5 grand this year. I figure that it's better to have more tries with a doctor that I have seen EXCELLENT results, from real women that have been there, than to go with a doctor that charges three times as much and holds empty promises. Plus it's Mexico... One more country down on my 'To Visit' list!
Anyone know how Brandy's girls are doing? Wonder if Momma Brown is expecting yet?

I hope you and I join the ranks of the expecting this next little bit, Cupcake. I am tiring of the wishing..

It's so hard to wait..


----------



## LLawson

Ive been in the situation too Angie thats why it bothers me so much. I know she can make the decision and be so much happier but she has to decide that on her own and just dont think she will. Maybe if I keep telling her how I feel,it will finally sink in but I feel like Im just always lecturing her and getting no where. :( 
Angie, I think your plan sounds great and I would try and make that happen. You are still young and have time to make it work.


----------



## fluterby429

I almost don't want to post this because my heart still breaks for you ladies waiting for your THB. 

Today I noticed I was a day late so I bought a Walmart cheapie for fun along with some pads for my up coming period that I was sure would be here any minute. The line popped up immediately! I freaked out. Did a two hour hold and went to buy a digi. It says 2-3 weeks. I'm in total shock! I'm going for betas tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

Holy crap flutter! Guess you won't be needing another trip to Mexico after all! Congrats & don't feel bad! I'm numb to it all by now & honestly nothing surprises me any more LoL I guess the only thing that would shock me is if I actually turned out to be the lady getting the Miracle bfp!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you Cupcake! I just know you and Angie will have your turn. I got this BFP 10 days shy of 6 years post TR. That's a looooong time! My IVF must have kicked my body back in to memory mode. We seriously had sex once this month other than Monday night! Mind blowing know it happened just like that after all these years of TTC so hardcore


----------



## cupcakestoy

Miracles do happen! Hope the little bean is snuggled in safely where it belongs :) I've decided we won't actively be TTC anymore until IVF. No Opks, No meds, no timed bd....Just over disappointment each cycle since our last loss, after thinking my our bodies had figured it out :/ Honestly I'm just really over the TTC thing all together & if he had a child, doubt I would even go ahead with IVF. I really just want to live life & get past all this crap. Of course, I will go forward with our plan & take what God gives us, but I'm exhausted. Emotionally. Physically. Exhausted. I don't like the person that this Journey has turned me in to....Trying to find my way back & learn to just be happy with my blessings already, without counting on having another child in the future if that makes since....Thinking I may check into going back to school for OT or PT in the future. Not looking forward to turning 38 in next couple of weeks, since that's the magic # when fertility pretty much expires lol Jut ready to get this over with, then if dh is set on having a child, I guess he can look for greener pastures lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just to add, I guess technically we will try this cycle, since dh will be on a men's retreat & will return just in time for my fertile time...sigh...Only because it will be reunion sex lol I have like a week left on FF, then I will not renew & will delete my app to hopefully live in oblivion of my cycles....at least eventually...:)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congrats Fluter! That's so amazing! Guess you won't be needing those Embabies in Mexico huh? It's amazing how everything just resets itsself.


Cupcake, I feel you today! I am struggling myself. I don't even have the option to ttc on my own anymore after losing the babies and my tubes, twice...

The Hygenist at the dentist office was telling me her wonderful happy news yesterday, my hubby's ex is due any day and probably has already delivered.. I can't even pretend to try. 
Well, I really only have the option to keep going or let it beat me. I figure I have lost now 7 times. I figure I am due a win soon. Making the odds 1/8.... The numbers are about right for a win for me. I should be able to succeed 1 time out of 8.
No matter what, I can't try again until later this year. We get our vehicle paid off in a few months, my cell phone contract is up, my hubby's child support is paid in full, and we are gonna start saving to buy a house next summer. I am pushing for those things before we go to Mexico. I haven't even sent off my passport cause I don't want to waste the months and then it go dead and I have to renew it. No point in getting it done 5 months early. My hubby will be able to get his passport by the end of the year. I am just trying to be patient and to not let my sadness overwhelm me. I have already decided to give it three more tries and then it's adoption for us as it is better to give a child a home than for us to turn away because we didn't succeed. Never know, that might be God's plan for me... I am ok with whatever He chooses. I am 36 years old. As long as I don't die tomorrow, there is plenty of time..


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Fluter! Ironically I hardly had sex at all when I ended up pregnant too. Thats the first thing I said was, I dont remember us having much sex at all! LOL
Cupcake I think that break for me was what I needed and it did the trick. Like I said I dropped everything and wouldnt have even known when my periods were if I didnt mark them down. I have no idea when I ovulated or anything. Just dropping all the testing and tracking takes so much stress off and sometimes thats what our bodies need. Like my gyno told me just quit everything and enjoy my husband so I did. That may be what you need.
Angie, Im not sure if its still the same but when I got my passport a few yrs ago they were way behind. It took about 5-6 months to get. If you havent checked I would ask someone how long the wait is now. Surely its not as much now but you will be prepared if it is. 
Im trying to find ways to save myself. We have alot to do in a short time.


----------



## fluterby429

Passports are coming in about 3-4 weeks now. My family members that are going to the Bahamas just ordered theirs and they are starting to come back 

I'm having some brown and rust colored spotting. I'm trying to tell myself it's no big deal but I'm really freaked out. I've been taking these damn Walmart .88 test and they are staying the same color and the one from this morning looks slightly lighter. I took to google and this seems to happen often. I can't wait for me beta to get back today. I'm so scared


----------



## fluterby429

First beta is 199


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, 199 is a great first beta.. How many weeks are you? I think fear about pregnancy will rule us women forever...even into our own daughter's lives.. I pray all is well! I think it's so exciting that you conceived all on your own! It's amazing to me how the body is so resilient.

LLawson, I already have a baby registry. I have all of our stuff picked out and everything. Sometimes I feel that's kind of obsessive, but I got baby-brain so it is what it is. The hubby and I even talk about what we will do when our baby is born, not if... We always speak positively and pray about it every morning together. Saving money for a baby is tough, especially when ya gotta save to even get pregnant too. I figure I have to buy ahead cause I have to pay for both a baby and a pregnancy. It's slow going.

The hubby and I are getting excited about the possibilities. At least I finally have hope again. That's nice to feel.
I am happy for you ladies on getting your babies without IVF. I wouldn't wish IVF on my worst enemy.
I must admit that I am excited to see the baby bumps and first photos. I wonder why it doesn't bother me about you ladies' photos and pregnancy stuff, but it wounds me to the soul to see a strangers' stuff??

Another thought to ponder..
Happy Sunday girls!


----------



## fluterby429

My first beta was 14-16dpo. My periods have been running 28-30 days since the baby. They might be 30 two month in arrow and then 28 or 29. So the most I could be is 18 dpo or 4w3d. So far all spotting has stopped. I'm just so nervous


----------



## AngienDaniel

Mine was 29 days this month. Since my surgery it seems to get longer and longer. I definitely understand your nervousness. I would say that you shouldn't worry, but it wouldn't help. Your number sounds great though and we all know that brown blood is old blood and probably from implantation. Sounds perfectly normal to me. 

Some days waiting is the most horrible thing in the world.


----------



## fluterby429

I had one tiny bit of brown late this afternoon but nothing else since last night. I took an frer tonight on an hour and half hold. I was scared the line would be light but it's darker than the control line. I just keep hoping tomorrow's beta is over 400


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think it's just fine. With all you are saying, it sounds like everything is going just right. I can imagine your excitement and fear. Praying for good numbers today!


----------



## fluterby429

My number didn't come close to doubling. I have an appointment with my OB office tomorrow to see where I go from here


----------



## AngienDaniel

There are no words, Fluter. I am so sorry!


----------



## LLawson

So sorry Fluter. I still do not know alot about the Betas. I only got the results from one of mine. I had 3 draws though.
I need to get my son to get his passport if they are coming in that fast. I think we were actually in your area today. Didnt you say you live right over the bridge close to the Falls? My son had an interview at a place called Service Tanks (hes a welder). We googled gattis and the closest one was just a few miles away right across the bridge then we hit a Krispy Kreme that looked really new. He was giving me driving directions so Im not sure the exact roads we were on.
I wish you the best and hope things turn out ok and I think about all of you daily!
Angie, Im terrified to tell anyone and terrified to buy anything or even research much. Im afraid I will jinx myself. You guys are the only one Ive shared any of this with.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, most people feel like that until they get 12 weeks. I feel like that, but I can't make my heart keep my happiness inside. My brother was the one who drove me to the Emergency Room my last pregnancy. I tried to be quiet and not tell anyone, but I had to be proud and brag about my little baby, even if it's life didn't last long. It will last a lifetime for me. <3 Everyone is different though.

I have a registry filled up that I would never really be able to afford, just to help me keep positive dreams. I also have bought a few things. I am not really superstitious though. Baby clothes can't make me lose a baby....unless maybe I try to wear them or something.. You are almost past the first trimester! What do you think your kids will say?


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry Flutter! Praying for you!


----------



## tiatammy

hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining had a tubal reversal in 2011 and still not a good pregnancy. had my first just recently and miscarried, didnt even know I was pregnant no symptoms had a reg cycle in october and none for nov none for dec, doctors did blood test and urin both negative, did a lot of test, then when it was to late foind out I was actuaaly pregnant my hcg just was not high enough for the urin nor blood test to detect it, hopefully it will happen for me again, I am 44 years old so my clock is ticking, fairy dust to you all.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Welcome, Tiatammy!


----------



## LLawson

Welcome Tia, I believe I talked to you and we had the same Dr. Levin? I messaged you here recently but cant find any of the info to see if it eas you? Im horrible trying to figure out how to work everything on here. Posting to the forums is all Ive really figured out well. LOL Im sorry for your loss. If you do have Dr. Levin was he the one you saw for everything?
Angie, dont get me wrong, I want to tell everyone so bad I am supersticious though so thats whats making me wait! LOL I hate it though cause if everything does workout Ill regret not telling everyone earlier and enjoying the early months more than I am. I feel like Im being pulled in 2 different directions because of my superstitions! As far as telling the kids I think my youngest will be ok but probably sad cause hes not the baby anymore. I think my middle one will just laugh and think Im crazy and the oldest will Love it cause shes the girl and Loves kids.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi tiatammy and welcome 

So the doctor wants another beta and P4 level tomorrow. She didn't want to mess with me too much to try not to aggregate anything that might be going on. She didn't want to give up hope since it did rise but I'm realistic and I know what's coming. I don't like limbo. I just want to move on. The best outcome possible for me at this point (besides a miracle baby at the end of this) is that it's not in my tube and it's just a non-viable miscarriage


----------



## tiatammy

LLawson said:


> Welcome Tia, I believe I talked to you and we had the same Dr. Levin? I messaged you here recently but cant find any of the info to see if it eas you? Im horrible trying to figure out how to work everything on here. Posting to the forums is all Ive really figured out well. LOL Im sorry for your loss. If you do have Dr. Levin was he the one you saw for everything?
> Angie, dont get me wrong, I want to tell everyone so bad I am supersticious though so thats whats making me wait! LOL I hate it though cause if everything does workout Ill regret not telling everyone earlier and enjoying the early months more than I am. I feel like Im being pulled in 2 different directions because of my superstitions! As far as telling the kids I think my youngest will be ok but probably sad cause hes not the baby anymore. I think my middle one will just laugh and think Im crazy and the oldest will Love it cause shes the girl and Loves kids.

Dr. Richard Levin did my tubal reversal yes back in 2011 and since then I have manage to have a pregnancy in this past otober and miscarried very early.


----------



## LLawson

Tia thats who did mine in 2013. Its kind of been a long rough road with him. I finally gave up everything with him late last Summer and finally ended up pregnant on my own after 6 IUIs, over a year on Clomid and all the charting, temping etc.. For a couple years. After quitting it all thats when Ive ended up pregnant. Crazy! Im 45.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I understand being superstitious. It is hard not to be when it comes to pregnancy. You have to do what is best for your peace of mind though. I only have one child to tell really and he will be gone from home before I deliver any baby so he is fine with it. He jokes about how the hubby and I are sending him out on his own just so we can have a new baby to love..

Fluter, I don't know how well your number went up, but I do know that it is hard either way. If it comes down to lesser evils when suffering such a horrible thing, it would be to miscarry on your own without a rising number, no matter how big or small the rise. Numbers that don't rise appropriately are tough as there is both hope and fear...and most times a knowledge that don't let a person lean too much in either direction. I am sorry.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, I have officially decided to wait until October to do IVF again. Even if I get mad at the wait, I am still gonna wait till then. Then the hubby and I can take vacation to a warm country and he can be with me. Also, I have lots of stuff I need to get accomplished before then. I had to take penicillin a couple of weeks ago and I am still recovering from it. I will not take Penicillin again unless I have a limb removed. It is not worth the struggle it takes a body to recover from it, plus it didn't even help my wisdom tooth not hurt so I have to get it removed anyway. Blah!
I am going to get impatient at times between now and October, but I have to wait. I have been having constant headaches. I think it is my wisdom tooth, but if it isn't I will have to get it checked. I even went as far as to have a CAT scan, but all was well. I believe it's that tooth and I shall see very soon. I get frustrated at health issues.

Anyway, if we can save the money I will try my October cycle. If the doctor will see me as I have a tough history. 8 months seems a long time, but unless a miracle happens for us.....

I hope everyone is well. It's snowing here today after being 60 yesterday. We are going to the YMCA so I can get to losing this extra weight. I don't mind being a bit heavier, but I wanna be healthy as I can be this time. I also have decided that I am gonna call the doctor about 2 months earlier so I can have time.

Fluter, do you know if you can pay for the cycle and then decide what month you want to come in?


----------



## tiatammy

LLawson said:


> Tia thats who did mine in 2013. Its kind of been a long rough road with him. I finally gave up everything with him late last Summer and finally ended up pregnant on my own after 6 IUIs, over a year on Clomid and all the charting, temping etc.. For a couple years. After quitting it all thats when Ive ended up pregnant. Crazy! Im 45.

If you don't mind me asking what things did you do? I know you said you did IUI, but was that due to any problems with hubby sperm? Id that why you went with IUI. I stopped all that stuff with Levin too. He just seemed like he was not helping at all. It just got to frustrating. he had me on clomid metformin and then tried to tell me I wasnt charting right. I have been charting my cycles since I was 12 yrs old. but still no pregnancy. I have had one in october but didnt know and miscarried. so the doctors say.


----------



## tiatammy

I had a bilatural tubal banding so when Dr. Levin did my sergery he told me it went awsome my tubes were in such good shape that they didnt even look like they had been touch.I came out of the tubal reversal with 7.5 cm on each tube


----------



## LLawson

Tia, when I had my tubes tied, they took small pieces out then they were tied & burned which was supposed to be one of the worst or more permanent ways of doing it. He still told me I had quite a bit for him to work with & he thought the surgery would go well. Dr. Levin did surgery in 2013 I had some complications with some fatty tissue & fibroids so he had to open me up quite a bit. I was left with 30 staples which was very painful! Other than that issue he said everything was great, tubes looked awesome & I had 7 total cm on the right & 6 total cm on the left. We had to wait a few months before starting to try & conceive because of what all he had to do. After about 7 months with no results he had the sperm test done on my husband it came back first time bad but we found out the lab left it sitting after it had already been an hour getting there. We had it redone & it was great! (Hes younger than me, hes 35). Then he did an HSG which showed my tubed were clear & good. So then he wanted to start Clomid. After a few months of that he bumped it up & I asked about the IUIs cause he advertised them free with the surgery. He said sure. After doing the first or second he said my cervix was so tilted I would never get pregnant unless it was IUI or IVF because the sperm would never make it anywhere with my cervix like that......he started me on Metformin about 1.5 yrs ago because of cysts on my ovaries & to shorten my periods cause some were 45 day cycles. He also told me I was not doing my charting the way he liked it. LOL. I swear he was so nice before surgery & after its like he was a total different person & so arrogant!
After being on Clomid for over a year, I stopped that myself & didnt tell him. I finally quit charting & sending him anything back in late summer & stopped everything except for Metformin because after starting it ive been able to get off all my other meds like high bp meds, cholesterol etc. Its got my body in alot better shape. My regular gynocologist told me to stay on it because I had all the symptoms of PCOS & after seeing how my body responded she thought I needed that whether I was trying to get pregnant or not. So, ironically I ended up pregnant in January after quitting everything but the Metformin. I had no idea when I ovulated or anything. Just when my last period was. I had a total of 6 IUIs and no results so I just quit those. It was so disappointing cause usually they work so quick & they were free so I thought why not but it took a toll on me.
Did you do any of that?


----------



## LLawson

Angie, a warm country vacation sounds fabulous right now! Im so tired of this weather. It was 63 here yesterday and 38 today. No snow though, Thank goodness! Im ready for Spring! Im not a cold weather person and this crazy warm one day freezing the next is about to get the best of me.


----------



## AngienDaniel

The weather is just a mess. Here in Pennsylvania it snowed yesterday and was 20 this morning when I woke up. It's just horrible. Going to the YMCA helps though, plus the tanning bed is a nice warm-up to all the cold. :)

Fluter, I am thinking about you!


----------



## LLawson

Its snowing here now! :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

Phooey on that weather, LLawson!


----------



## tiatammy

LLawson said:


> Tia, when I had my tubes tied, they took small pieces out then they were tied & burned which was supposed to be one of the worst or more permanent ways of doing it. He still told me I had quite a bit for him to work with & he thought the surgery would go well. Dr. Levin did surgery in 2013 I had some complications with some fatty tissue & fibroids so he had to open me up quite a bit. I was left with 30 staples which was very painful! Other than that issue he said everything was great, tubes looked awesome & I had 7 total cm on the right & 6 total cm on the left. We had to wait a few months before starting to try & conceive because of what all he had to do. After about 7 months with no results he had the sperm test done on my husband it came back first time bad but we found out the lab left it sitting after it had already been an hour getting there. We had it redone & it was great! (Hes younger than me, hes 35). Then he did an HSG which showed my tubed were clear & good. So then he wanted to start Clomid. After a few months of that he bumped it up & I asked about the IUIs cause he advertised them free with the surgery. He said sure. After doing the first or second he said my cervix was so tilted I would never get pregnant unless it was IUI or IVF because the sperm would never make it anywhere with my cervix like that......he started me on Metformin about 1.5 yrs ago because of cysts on my ovaries & to shorten my periods cause some were 45 day cycles. He also told me I was not doing my charting the way he liked it. LOL. I swear he was so nice before surgery & after its like he was a total different person & so arrogant!
> After being on Clomid for over a year, I stopped that myself & didnt tell him. I finally quit charting & sending him anything back in late summer & stopped everything except for Metformin because after starting it ive been able to get off all my other meds like high bp meds, cholesterol etc. Its got my body in alot better shape. My regular gynocologist told me to stay on it because I had all the symptoms of PCOS & after seeing how my body responded she thought I needed that whether I was trying to get pregnant or not. So, ironically I ended up pregnant in January after quitting everything but the Metformin. I had no idea when I ovulated or anything. Just when my last period was. I had a total of 6 IUIs and no results so I just quit those. It was so disappointing cause usually they work so quick & they were free so I thought why not but it took a toll on me.
> Did you do any of that?

I did do the clomid and metformin for almost a year and just said enough is enough, he also told me about my charting too he would say there is no way you started your cycle then or this just isnt right he would say. My cycles have always been every 28 days. I have been keeping track of my cycle since I was 12. I agree he was very different after the sergery. right now I am spotting have been spotting every since the 24th of febuary which would be possible implantation which would be 7DPO for me, My cycle was due to start march 1st, but I am still spotting have been since Feb 24th I dont know what is going on.


----------



## LLawson

Tia, I wonder if it has anything to do with the miscarriage? I havent had anything like that but I did once start bleeding like a full out period around ovulation time and no one could ever give me an explanation. It happened once and never happened again.
Did you try any IUIs with Dr. Levin?
I just found something interesting a few days ago and I thought it was on a forum on this website but I cant find it again. If anyones good with searching on here maybe you can help me out. It wont let me search using the search bar. I think its something to do with my Ipad cause it keeps shutting off when I try and use the search thing for some reason. Anyway....
Someone posted about LH in older women. It was something to the extent of it staying longer in their system so when you get your first sign of a positive LH its not like most younger women. Its like it has to ramp up and it shows positive for several days so when most women would ovulate within 48 hrs of that positive an older lady is much longer. Which sounds exactly like what was going on with me so my problem may have been having the IUIs and intercourse at the wrong times. I did have a positive LH for days and Dr. Levin said to ignore anything after I got the first positive. So he wanted me in that day or the next for IUIs. If this is all true it would make sense that my timing was off the whole time and I went through all that for nothing! Maybe this will help some of the older ladies on here out. So if someone finds that post can you post it here please? :)
Tia, something else my gyno did when I quit everything else but the Metformin, she did blood tests and I had almost no vitamin D. She put me on a high dose that Im still on daily and she also put me on a chewable Super B complex because Metformin will not let your body absorb the B so she switched me to a chewable and thats made a huge difference in the way I feel with those added vitamins. I wonder if that had any help in me conceiving?
Fluter, I hope you are ok. Ive been thinking and praying for you!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies!

LLawson, that sounds plausible with an older woman's LH. As we age our body doesn't act the same cause we are gearing up for menopause. I think it can make our cycles wonky in any number of ways. I know for me, since I have a MTHFR mutation, I also do not have enough B vitamins. I take CoQ10 and fish oil. I also have taken to eating sweet potatoes and more eggs in my diet, although sometimes I struggle with that. I think some doctors are not out to help us, but to help their pockets. I shy away from those after a few months of the same old advice. I can't conceive anymore on my own, but I know that testing for ovulation should not stop at first positive as sometimes, for some people, it can stay positive for quite a bit and even go away and then come back for some women. I figure those women should spend the whole month dtd whenever they have a positive regardless of how many they've had cause some people gear up to ovulate and then don't.
I am a member of that B vitamin issue, but not the D vitamin. My fertility doctor made me have that test cause he said it was detrimental to fertility if it wasn't good. It was a very expensive test as my insurance didn't cover it. It is worth getting tested though. It has an impact on mood and emotions when you have low vitamin D levels which is nice to fix even apart from fertility. 
The last few months I have been struggling with wanting to make everything perfect for IVF. Today I realized that I can only do so much without completely putting my body out of whack and I don't want to do that. I decided that I am going to just keep taking the vitamins I am taking now, keep walking and doing sit-ups, keep eating the B vitamins and just let it go at that. I thankfully realized that I am not in charge of whether I succeed or fail apart from me doing the things I am able to do. Sometimes I get so into wanting to succeed that I stress myself out to the point of failure before I even start. So I am nonchalantly letting the time go by just living like usual. It's months and months away...


----------



## LLawson

Angie I really think that had alot to do with what was going on with me. I remember also asking Dr. Levin if Clomid would show false positives because a few of tou told me about that and he just said it could and was no help at all so along with that and the several days of positive LH (I was one of those that had it come back a few times in the same month too), I really think that was a big part of my problem so just losing track of it all and not doing any testing was probably the best thing for me.
You ladies on here have taught me pretty much everything I do know. Dr. Levin has been of no help at all. Im still learning alot from you all.
I take fish oil also. I have for yrs because it helps with my knee problems.
So altogether now I take fish oil, Vitamin D, Super B Complex with C, Prenatal Vitamins and they gyno has me on extra Folic acid.
Angie do you take the chewable B? If not its helped me so much you should try it. Im on the Super B with added C. Kroger here sells it. I havent looked for it anywhere else. I also take Pantaprozale for my heartburn/acid reflux and Zyrtec for my allergies. I had to come off all my other allergy meds so Ive had a little battle with my allergys...I think I will be alot better once it warms up. This dry air in the house is so harsh on my nose. I try and sleep with a window cracked to let cool air in but the hubby keeps getting sick from that.
Tia are you here in Ky?


----------



## fluterby429

My numbers were horrible. Went up to 350.7. I don't know what my P4 was, I didn't ask. I will have an u/s on Tues afternoon to see if it is ectopic. I'll be just a few days shy of 6 weeks then. I've cried a lot more than I expected. I feel like I've mourned and now I'm ready to end this roller coaster and move on.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't take a chewable B vitamin. I probably would if I could find one with B12, B-9, and B-6 in it. Honestly I never even really looked for B vitamins as I chose to eat more vegetables instead. I should probably look into taking one. Right now all I take is that fish oil and CoQ10. I don't take prenatals cause I struggle with iron so they make it more difficult so I won't start taking those until I have to. I definitely have had to learn more about fertility than I ever wanted to. People made it seem like you just got your tubes untied and whoops, there's our baby, whoops, there's baby number two, but it has been anything but that. It has been the most horrible experience of my whole life. It is even now a daily struggle. I am only 36 so I have a few years yet, but it seems like a ticking bomb in my head most days. Especially with so many losses. I know that it was my tubes that caused me to have so many losses and I just have to pray that since they are truly and finally gone, I will become pregnant easily. There are no other issues as far as testing has shown. My hubby does have a son that supposedly is Autistic, but from what I have read about it they think Autism comes from the Mother... of course that's just science guessing, but there could be any number of hidden things, or it could just be that God does not want us to have children. If that is so then nothing will ever matter, no matter what I try. I am not a quitter though so we will keep walking. The doctor I will go to next seems to have really great results. Maybe I will join the ranks. I am praying that we will. 
I also have decided to go ahead and send off my passport. There might be a slim possibility that we may not have to wait until Oct and if that comes about, I want to be ready. 
You gonna try to have anymore after this one, LLawson? Now that you have more answers it would be easier. I bet your husband is over the moon!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I know how you feel. I hope it isn't tubal. Waiting sucks! It makes it so much more difficult to just have to sit around. Hopefully it is over soon and you don't have to go through more than you already have.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter Im so sorry. I will still be thinking of you and pray that its not ectopic.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, the one I take has alot of Bs but Not B9 Ill post pics. Its only 3.49 a bottle. It has B-1, B-2, B-6, B-12, Vitamin C, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid and Sodium. I didnt realize it had the Folic Acid until now so Ive had that in me for quite some time. I was worried when I found out I was pregnant because I had taken the prenatal vitamins for a couple of yrs and quit when I quit everything else.. Its so strange how things happened.
I still worry cause this happened so easy I cant help but still be cautious and worry everyday. If it all goes well, Im not sure if I will go back to all that keeping track of trying but I probably wont be using any protection to try and keep from it unless I change my mind by then. I am 45 so Im really pushing it with this one.
The hubby is over the moon but I try to tell him we still have a long way to go. This will be his first biological child. Hes raised my other 3 but I know he longs for his own.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LLawson

Heres the front of the bottle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks, LLawson. I will look and see if I can find them on Amazon. We don't have a Kroger, I believe that's where you said you got yours? Most people wait until 12 weeks to start telling people as that is the end of the first trimester and most things that happen bad, happen before the 12 week mark. I would be as happy as a Fox in a hen house. You are going to have a baby!~ That's incredible and a wonderful blessing. My biggest fear is it being difficult to carry a pregnancy at my age. I don't want to be one of those women that whine and cry the whole time..
I suppose I should not worry about that when I gotta few steps before that to reach first.. ha ha.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Angie! Im 45. So far I havent had a whole lot to whine about which kind of scares me too. Ive not been sick at all. Ive had a few close calls and get a little nausea everyday, mostly before I get out of bed, like 4-5 am. My gyno said that B complex helps alot with morning sickness so I hope thats why it hasnt hit. My only real complaints are being extremely bloated for weeks now and sore boobs! If I sit or especially lay down when I go to move I feel like someones ripping them off and I have small boobs. LOL
I go for my first official visit and bloodwork Tuesday.
If you dont find that on amazon, I would be happy to send you some to try. :)
Has any of you had a Harmony test? Im wondering how expensive that is and if insurance pays anything on it?


----------



## fluterby429

I had the test with Lyndon. It's called various names depending on lab. MateriT21 and Verifi are a couple. If you are 35 or older most insurances cover the test for chromosome checks but some charge extra for gender. My friend paid $30 for the gender. My insurance covered it all. I had it at 10 weeks and knew by 11 weeks all was well and he was a Lyndon


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I hope thats the case. I was hoping to have it done this week when I see the doctor. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I was never sick with either of my living children. Some babies are just like that. If it wasn't for the positive test, I never would have known until I started showing. 
I think that test is awesome. I can't imagine much better than finding out the gender so many weeks early. I can't believe that you are just now having your first visit at almost 3 months along. I would want to kill someone if they expected me to wait so long. That's nuts! My poor little mind would have already drove me crazy. It is tough to get in to see a doctor there or do they just normally make you wait that long?

A girl I know was telling me about this CNY Fertility clinic in New York. They charge 3900$ for a full cycle of IVF and it covers ICSI and the first year of embryo storage. It doesn't cover meds which can run into the thousands or monitoring (which is 900$), but I suppose if you get your monitoring done at a different clinic, your insurance could probably cover it as it is not on the same site as your IVF doctor. That's nice. I figure it would probably cost around 6 or 7 thousand and 7 is on the high end. That's still INCREDIBLE as my cycle in New York cost me 16,000$ and I believe where I went, their lab isn't up to par.
I still have chosen to go to Mexico cause their guarantee is just too good, plus their cycle is 2900 and that covers everything too, even monitoring. Not meds, but meds are cheaper there anyway. With travel and everything I would be looking at around 5 grand. Saving two grand would pay for the second cycle. 
It's a win/win for me. Besides, I have been to New York twice now and the experiences left a lot to be desired. Especially the second time.

Hopefully third times the charm. I have seen great results from the doctor in Mexico, Mrs. Fluter included. He seems to have around a 75% success rate based on the ladies forum on Facebook. I feel like it's because he takes the eggs earlier. The doctor in New York waited until I was cd16. I NEVER take that long to ovulate so he grew my eggs 4 days longer than my own body does it, making them all unusable, but the smallest. Only one made it out of 7 and that is horrible results. Even in the other clinic I had 4 eggs and 2 fertilized naturally. The doc in Mexico does retrieval around cd 11-13 and that is a normal cycle for me, making the eggs the normal ovulation size. 
I did check out the website at CNY though and it seems to be an awesome deal for someone who wants to stay in the states. I don't care if I have to go to Hong Kong for a better deal. The more money I save, the more I can try.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I did see the doctor and had an ultrasound at 6 weeks but they are calling this visit my first actual visit for some reason. Said she would do alot of blood work and lots of questions. Shes super nice and has called me a few times just to check up on me and if I have any questions I call her and she always calls back the same day. I absolutely Love her! Ive been going to her for about 18 years. I wish she had been around when I had my other children. Shes a nurse midwife.
All the ladies in my family see her which is about 8 of them which terrifies me that I will run into one of them before I start telling everyone. Especially my niece who just had a baby a little over a week ago. 
It really sucks that women have to pay so much to have fertility help or adopt! A woman that doesnt want her child gets all kinds of welfare and help and everything paid for. That system is just so messed up. I think there should be something set up for help even if its like a one time thing at least you would have help paying one time. Or special loans to help out to make it easier and less stressful to try.
You know I wish you the best and I hope you find the best doctor and you get your baby this time. If I hear of anything around here I will let you know but I think its around 8,000-10,000 here now. Mine was right around 8500 several yrs ago but I dont think that included meds. I believe my insurance did pay for most of those though.


----------



## AngienDaniel

It was fine when I was still 35, but when I hit 36 the doctors acted like I was on my fertility death-bed. It is crazy. I could still do mini-ivf then, which honestly I prefer as it isn't as invasive. That full cycle of IVF was horrid on my body and mind. The small cycle was just so much more simple. I believe that Infertility is a medical problem and should be covered. Autism and ADHD are covered fully, but a couple that has reproductive issues can't get even a doctor visit covered. I find that just ridiculous. I fully believe that people should do a bunch of research before they choose their IVF place. I didn't really either time. I chose the doctor in New Jersey on a recommendation and I regretted it. I have been researching this doctor in Mexico for months, adding statistics, eggs retrieved, what they do for their patients, the area and cost, but most of all the things I have found, I have only found a single person that spoke badly about the doctor, and I am positive that it was her own failure at conceiving that brought that about. I think some doctors make things too difficult. Sometimes they look for deeper meanings when there really isn't any. I had a tubal reversal, suffered an awful infection right after it which made my tubes bad, (as if they weren't bad enough already.) That's why all the losses and all the ruptures... There was no problem getting pregnant, just bad tubes. I like straight-forward things and don't care much about people who have to search and search for underlying problems. That's why I lean toward the doctor in Mexico. He just does what works. The rest is up to God.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had the harmony test and found out they were both girls by 11w1d. I'm very glad I had the test because it put my mind at ease. My insurance covered the test or at least most of it if I remember correctly.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Brandy! Im hoping they will go ahead and do that tomorrow. Im going to request it anyway.
Angie, I have the option for paying a higher insurance premium to get some fertility coverage but I havent done it cause it didnt seem worth it to me. It would increase our monthly premium by a little over 200.00 and only pays a certain percentage and doesnt cover everything. I guess I should have weighed my options to see if I would truly benefit because it does pay almost all of everything else health wise.
I still think the plan Im on is probably best for us. I actually talked to someone at the insurance office a few yrs ago that told me ways around alot of high fees and its helped alot? Like dont use a hospital for any diagnostic testing. If we go to a diagnostic center its free. I was paying anywhere from 300-800 for mammograms because I was having to get them every 3 months for a few yrs. when they told me that I switched to a diagnostic center and they are free. I did pay 50.00 this last time to do the 3D. I even had a biopsy and it only cost 25-50? We do mail in pharmacy through my insurance and all my meds are free except my inhalers because I have to have a certain brand. My copays are 10-20 depending on what type of doctor. Im glad he shared all this with me cause we never knew and its saved us a ton of money. He said most people dont know this but its pretty standard with most insurance companies.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I don't think most people even look at their insurance coverage any deeper than just basic co-pays. I know I haven't really. I know it covers certain infertility meds, but not much diagnostic testing. I know it covers for ultrasounds and stuff like that if I use a separate doctor for my actual IVF. I figure there are loads of ways around different coverage if a person wants to really search it out. I also get most of my meds covered if it is mail pharmacy..
Not a single dollar for any IVF procedure though. They say it is tax deductible. Guess I will find out how worth it is to us to file those expenses.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I dont think I have any info right now but every November my insurance has open enrollment and I have the choice to upgrade to that one if I want to pay more. I thought for sure it paid something on IVF. It may have just been something on Infertility. I will look and see if I can find any info. It just never made sense for us to pay that much more.
I did take IVF off on my taxes. All my meds too. I also took off the reversal and all meds and procedures Ive had since that. I havent had alot this last year though cause most everything's been paid 100% except for Clomid and testing supplies.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I plan on calling my insurance and asking them which fertility meds are covered so I can ask the doctor if he can prescribe those to me instead of maybe a more expensive kind. I know that Menopur price is insane! My hubby's insurance covers Lovenox in boxes of 10 and progesterone wasn't too bad. I have been having headaches since I had my surgery in Oct. My hubby says when they transferred me into a different bed after the operation they probably pulled my arm and ripped something as I have been having shoulder pain and headaches since then. I even went back to the ER and had a CAT scan cause I couldn't figure out what was up. I am trying to get that taken care of, but my shoulder doesn't seem to be easing up much at all. Supposedly shoulder injuries are the devil..

I decided to take care of the extra things I have going on at home before we brought a baby into the mix. The months are going by quickly! 

Also, Happy Birthday, Cupcake! Hope it's a great day!


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's all tax deductible! I'm from the corporate finance world so I write off EVERYTHING! The mileage to and from appts or to pick up a prescription, the doctors co-pays, deductibles, supplies (even bandaids) hotel and food if you travel to a doctor etc. Don't leave any stone unturned. 

I even wrote off all of my skin removal post baby. Just asked the doctor to give me something that said it would improve the quality of my life without the excess skin.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, Have you tried a chiropractor? I had what I thought was a shoulder injury and specialist even told me i did and after a year I finally went to a chiropractor after no relief and it was actually my collar bone was out of place and rotated pulling on everything in my neck causing me horrible headaches! I left that day with instant relief.
My visit went well today. They took a ton of blood!my husband said, are they going to leave you any? LOL They did the harmony test but she called it the Materni something but said it was the same thing like you said Fluter. She said I may have the results as early as friday.
They got the doppler heart beat it was 160. Everything looked great. she did say that I would be considered high risk because of my age so i have another ultrasound on the 31st. She said I may have them as often as every 2 weeks just depending on what she wants to see or how things are going. 
One thing that concerns me is she wants me to start coming off the Metformin. She said she has to do it slow or it could cause a miscarriage. That scares the crap out of me! She wants me to go from 1500 to 1000 then do bloodwork again in a month and go from there. Has anyone had any experience with that? Now Im scared to stop taking it! :(


----------



## fluterby429

I had an u/s today that showed nothing in the tubes or uterus. I also started bleeding like a period. I'm hoping it's a natural miscarriage. I had more betas today and will have a repeat u/s on Monday. I'm deeply saddened but trying to be at piece with it. I feel like I've been set back emotionally 2-3 years since I had come to terms with it never happening naturally. 

Angie, Dr. Garza is a wonderful doctor. His office is hard to get a hold of and that's frustrating but he's seriously known as a miracle worker. I think his approach is the best. I think US doctors over stim. I can't tell you have many I've read had 30 follicles, 18 eggs, 7 fertilize and maybe 2 make it. It's too much "good juice" spread too thin. This is just my opinion. I had 4 retrieved, 4 fertilized and all of them grew beautifully. I hope the two frozen blasts make thaw and I can get one more baby. If I never have another one, I'm beyond blessed with my big kiddos and Lyndon. I'm still in awe of him everyday


----------



## LLawson

Im so sorry fluter. I was hoping for better news. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm very sorry fluter! But as you said given the complications we can suffer it's best if you Mc naturally. It doesn't make it emotionally better though.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry flutter! Hoping your ok, as can be.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, that's the only reason why I am glad my tubes are gone. The struggle of getting pregnant is the worst thing. If you never know the joy it is not as bad as having it and it being ripped from you. 
Brandy, I plan on putting everything we spent on our taxes. It is a burden keeping all those receipts, but it's the least they can so for not covering infertility so I'll take what I can get. 
Llawson, you are past the miscarriage point. Trust your doctor. That medicine cant continue through your pregnancy. Just think of it as Progesterone and now that you are past the miscarriage stage, it's time to wean yourself from it. It'll be o.k. Also, its good to be high risk so you will have a lot more ultrasounds and photos of the baby. I am excited for you.

I finally made the step towards what I wanna do when my son leaves home. I will have school two days a week until Sept. After that I have 11 classes left till my degree. I am gonna push forward, I guess. My son will also start college in the fall toward his Marine career as I finally talked him into staying home this last year till the first of 2017 at least. Small battles.. I just really feel that he needs this last year of growth before he heads out. 

I am set for Sept/Oct. I put in my child clearances and fot them back already, but still have my state and federal checks to go as they have to be mailed in. I finally am getting some stuff done. Its nice to not be in limbo. I am not bothering with any plans or even any saving for a baby yet. Just shooting for things to fall into place for October. 

I will be 37 by then. Sometimes I wonder if I will ever succeed. 
Brandy, we need some updated pics of those two beauties of yours.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you ladies. My heart is at piece as the bleeding continues. My labs came back elevated at 570 so I'm having a repeat beta today. I'm hoping this one shows a falling number. We will continue going on just as we had and if we don't get pregnant before September I will do the FET.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cant believe they are 2 today! WOW :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160229_144119.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 9









20160229_140503.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcakestoy

Adorable!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang! I can't believe it's been two years already! They are so pretty. I like the holding hands photo. That was precious.

Seems like I have thought about babies all day today. Some days it gets so tough to be patient and wait. I had bought quite a bit of baby stuff a few years ago. I am about to send it to a friend of mine who is about to have her first grandbaby (due the same time our baby was due). No sense in keeping it when I don't have a baby yet. I have been buying a lot of books though for babies. Some days I want to just take our money and go have a baby; throw everything else in the fire and just not pay for anything.. It is a wild thought that I would never act on, but it is there in the back of my mind. Who needs rent money when you can use this as --- dun dun dun....Baby Money...

Sometimes I hate being grown up. I want to be one of these women that just have baby after baby with no care to who is paying for them. I am feeling sorry for myself today as the brother-in-law texted the hubby today and told him that a place in New York offers IVF for 3900$ (CNY).. I was at Walmart watching this cute little girl playing in the aisle when the hubby told me.. all I could think was that I am trying.. Every day. Can't pinch a dollar out of a turnip (or something like that.)

Rant over for now I guess since it just depresses me.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh my gosh I can't believe they are 2!!! So so cute


----------



## LLawson

Aww Brandy, they are just ADORABLE! Do they get along well?


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Aww Brandy, they are just ADORABLE! Do they get along well?

No! Haha. They are polar opposites so they butt heads alot! Drives me insane. But the one constant I find is that when we are home they butt heads... When were out in the world it's 'them against everyone' that's when they seems to bind together.


----------



## LLawson

Too Funny! Thats kind of cool though, they are ready to take on the world together!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I hope everyone is well! I have been in a horrible mood the past few days. I figured it was a cycle issue, but I am only cd19 so I am not sure. I have had more than wonky cycles since my second tubal removal surgery. I suppose my cycles will start to go even more downhill. I had been stressing about going to school and having a baby. I want to raise my baby so I was struggling with starting and then not wanting to continue after we get our baby. I decided this morning that I am going to wait until after our three tries to begin a program. I had already sent the first payment in and sent all of the background check and even had gotten malpractice insurance, but I want to have a baby first and I promised myself that we could have three tries before I move on and that is what I am going to do. Next summer if I have failed, then I will move on to a future without children but not until then. I will be a stay at home parent for our kid so paying for a program out of pocket seems kind of silly until I give myself the time I have promised. I felt like I was just taking so much on myself. I feel like I have taken a giant leap. I admit that I am scared of putting so much of myself into the last three tries I am gonna give myself. I have not even told my husband yet that I cancelled the class this morning.
My son's GED test is scheduled for the 29th of March. The day before he turns 17. He will start college in the fall. I felt like a huge weight had lifted this morning and I know it will feel even better once my kid passes that test. He already passed his pre-tests so I pray he does as well on the real one.
So glad I finally decided on getting myself ready to face one thing at a time. I was killing myself with stress.


----------



## fluterby429

Just wanted to update you ladies. Even though I bled for a few days it stopped and my beta kept rising. I've had two u/s this week and stil can't find anything. My betas are over 3000. The tech today tried for over 30 minutes to find anything. She said possibly on the left ovary but she couldn't say 100% because it could be the corpus litem cyst. No free floating fluid, nothing! I'm a total mystery to everyone. I named the baby Waldo because he can't be found. Sadly we've decide to take the metho shot tomorrow. They are supposed to call me to set up the appointment because I have to go to the cancer center to get it. I cried even though I knew this didn't have a happy ending. My heart is still broken.


----------



## cupcakestoy

So sorry flutter, but I think your making the right call even tho I'm sure its a hard decision to make.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think so too. It is a hard thing to decide, but it's even harder having a tubal rupture.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies.... It's been sometime since I've been here! I thought I would update you ladies, as this place was once my comfort blanket &#128522;. After a divorce and meeting a wonderful man and 5 losses, I'm pregnant! I'm 12 weeks and 3 days along! It's feeling real as I'm supposed to be in the safe zone now? I had an ultrasound at 10 weeks and the baby was measuring 4 days ahead and a heartbeat of 153 and very active! 

This was not a planned but I was not preventing either. I just summed it up to me not having that chance. With 5 of my losses I have not made it past 7 weeks. There is hope! 

I have not been here in a couple of years and I have no idea on what's going on, but I plan to take the time and read some posts to be up to date. Some if you may know me, some may not. I look forward to sharing this miracle with you ladies &#128522;


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I am so sorry! I know that was a hard decision.


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Superstoked!
Angie, I think that was some wise decisions.


----------



## Superstoked

fluterby, I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Super!!! Wow congrats to you. Very happy for you. Glad you stopped by to share your great news. 

I got two shots on Friday. I didn't feel 100% about it but I did it anyway. I physically felt drained and got vertigo on Friday night. I felt very tired on Sat but other wise I'm ok. I'm not real sure what's supposed to happen. I'm not bleeding or cramping. I assume that maybe I won't because I already bled for a week. I have no idea. I have an appointment today to have labs. I'm going to ask for birth control for a couple of months because you're not supposed to get pregnant for 2-3 mo post the shot plus we are going to St. Croix in June and the Zeka virus is there. I don't want to take any chances. I just can't wrap my head around why it took 6 years to get a BFP and it end like this. I'm trying to push it out of my mind and just focus on doing the FET as planned in Sept.


----------



## LLawson

Im so sorry Fluter. I have been thinking about you constantly and praying for you.
Ive never even heard of this shot until now so Im not sure how it supposed to work either. Everything I know, Ive learned from you all on here and I still dont know alot but you all are teaching me. :)
I still havent got the results for the Maternit21 test they did 13 days ago. The lady that did it said it would just be a few days. I think she must have not realized one was that test cause I had several and all the other tests have come back. She was from Labcorp. I called the OBGYN this morning and she said sometimes it would take a month. (That seems like a long time)! Anyway I called Labcorp to see what they said and they didnt even have an order for that one and they only do the Informaseq test now so she said they probably used Quest for that one test. Im about to lose my mind! I left a message with the OBGYN so someone could call me back so I can see if it was Quest or if theyve lost my stuff somewhere. Im anxious and with her telling me a few days made me even more anxious! Most posts Ive seen from people is saying no more than 2 weeks?


----------



## Superstoked

Fluter, you are in my thoughts. Xo 

LLawson, excuse my ignorance but I have never heard of a Maternit21 test? Could you inform me? &#128522;

I had an appointment today with my doctor. It was a routine appointment after my ultrasound. My blood pressure was up and she wants me to take my blood pressure twice a day for a week then bring the report back to her. That scares me. I've never had a high blood pressure concern. She did use the Doppler and we heard the heartbeat which was unexpected but very nice! 

Have any of you ladies heard or experienced a high blood pressure issue with pregnancy?


----------



## LLawson

Super, its a blood test you can have done to check for Downs Syndrome and other abnormalities and you can also find out the gender if you want. Its also called a harmony or informaseq and a few other names. Im 45 and they say its best for women over 35 to have it done.
Ive heard of alot of women having high blood pressure later in pregnancy but havent heard of many in early pregnancy. Im worried about mine because I was on blood pressure meds a few yrs ago and was able to come off it after being on Metformin for awhile. They are trying to lower my dose and possibly wean me off the Metformin now so I hope I dont end up with any issues.
They want me eating at least 80 grams of Protein a day because of my age and its been a challenge trying to find things I like that are low carb too! Ive been eating alot of chicken, nuts, peanut butter and eggs! LOL


----------



## LLawson

Well the doctors office never called back yesterday so I just called. After being on hold for about 30 minutes they have come to the conclusion it was never done because they called their Lab and there was never an order for it there either! Im livid! She said she found that out yesterday, so why didnt someone call me back and tell me?
Now Im waiting for a call back to see if I can come in before my appt on the 31st and have it done or if they are going to make me wait until the 31st? Im so upset! Ive been waiting for 2 weeks for something that wasnt even done.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Super, I am so glad you finally found a good man! I believe I recall your ex rather well and seem to remember something about him having another baby during the midst of your awful losses? I don't have the best memory though. I am glad you are finally set to have your baby. That's awesome! I was just thinking about you and some other ladies that used to be on this forum. If I ever stop writing on here, I figure I will come back after a few years to update, even if it isn't positive news. :D So glad your news is positive news!

Fluter, The shot is supposed to be horrible, but not as horrible as surgery. Your bleeding, I am sad to say, is not over. I would not be out too often without ample protection. I have heard some women say that it is just like a normal period, just heavier because of the loss. Have a good heating pad and a supply of Tylenol. Sometimes it takes some people weeks to start feeling the effects of the shot. I don't think any loss is easy to bear. The things we have to go thru are awful and most people can't even imagine how deeply they affect us. I hope the shot goes easy. Your number was double what both of mine was for my tubal ruptures. They told me that since I was having IVF and the baby skips the tubal trip all together that there was no way I could have a tubal pregnancy, but I found out first hand that was a lie.. 
Anyway, I am praying for you to be at peace.


LLawson, I don't have to eat protein for a pregnancy, but I did have some supposed issues with my NK cells. I have been taking fish oil and eating sunflower seeds and almonds daily. I get them at the Dollar General Store and just pour them into a bowl. They have bbq flavored and a toffee nut flavored and I mix them together so the flavors offset each other. Plus they're less expensive for us peeps that have to eat them for health reasons and need them every day. I struggle some days to want to eat them. :) I am hoping that I can repair some of the stuff I have been told isn't great before I even get to the hard part. 

AFM: I had an old friend text me the other day. She starts out asking why I had not just deactivated my Facebook, but why I had to permanently delete it. I told her my reasons had mostly to do with bad family and too many babies reminding me that our baby would not be arriving in April. She goes on to write me this long text talking about how God hasn't allowed me and my husband to have a baby because we have kids already that we don't see. I won't bore you with details, but I will just say that us not seeing our children is not in any way, our own idea.
Anyway, my 'friend' tells me that is why God has not allowed me and my hubby to have kids, so in a sense, that is why God has let me miscarry 8 babies. 'God killed my babies because my daughter hates me' is basically what she said. My husband was furious. We talked about how many people feel justified in using God when they want to condemn someone, but not ever knowing Him when it comes to loving someone. All I could text back was that if God wanted my babies, He could have them and that all I can do in my awfulness is just pray He would forgive me for not being allowed to see my daughter and He would not keep me from conceiving forever. Some times now I struggle with deciding within myself if I will never will speak to her again or forgiving her for thinking that I deserved to miscarry 8 children. One part of me wants to forgive and the other part wants to kick her in the face.

I get so sick of these 'holier-than-thou' people who use God to explain the bad that other people 'deserve', but never do they ever say that those people deserve the good things that God gives them. Especially when you haven't set your eyes on said person for a decade.

Blah to the people who feel justified in casting boulders into people's lives!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I dislike those kinds of people! Just cut them out of your life altogether because you do not need the negativity! I lived stressed and depressed for yrs just dealing with negative people. After removing them from my life,Ive never been happier and healthier because of it! Stress from others can really damage your health!
The doc called me back and was very upset that test was not done and told me to come on anytime I want and she will get me right in for the blood test. I told her I would be there at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

LL that really stinks about the test. I'd stay on them because I'm pretty sure there is a cut off in weeks that it can be done. I had the test at 9 or 10 weeks and they had my results in a week 

Angie People are incredibly rude and just down right mean hearted! I hate that you had a tubal during your IVF with tubes you weren't supposed to have at that! IVF does make the chance of ectopic higher. You wouldn't think so but it does and even the smallest piece of tube can be used for the embryo. 

Well I'm still not bleeding. I had one hint of pink last night and nothing but a fabulous yeast infection this morning yay me ... Ugh. I had my appointment yesterday and blood work. The NP told me that everyone is different and that I may not bleed because my lining had already been shed when I bled for 6 days or I could bleed again. They called me today to have me come in a redo the labs because they were supposed to wait a full 4 days post shot to get labs. I'll redo them on Friday and then weekly until my number is less than 2. I got 3 months worth of birth control.

I took Lyndon to see the Easter Bunny today. He loved him! He cried when I made him leave lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LLawson

Oh my goodness Fluter! Lyndon is adorable! I think hes the first little one Ive seen that wasnt afraid of the Easter Bunny! He looks so Happy! All my friends are posting pics of their kids and the Easter Bunny on facebook and they have all been crying! LOL. 
He looks like a Happy little guy!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Awww, Fluter, he is so cute! I can't believe he is so big already. Time is passing by so quickly. You and I will probably be in Mexico around the same time this year. I am shooting for Sept/Oct. 
I have decided that I am done fully after one.more year. Sometimes I wonder why I want to start over raising babies and I know that it will only be a small regret in my heart if I never get to have another baby. At least that's how I feel today. It is time for my cycle to restart though so it may just be the b-word starting to show herself. I know one thing, getting my body prepared for another IVF and possible pregnancy is tough work. Sometimes I wish I were a male so I could just scratch myself and all is well with the world again. Yep, it's that time of the month again. Ugh!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LLawson said:


> Well the doctors office never called back yesterday so I just called. After being on hold for about 30 minutes they have come to the conclusion it was never done because they called their Lab and there was never an order for it there either! Im livid! She said she found that out yesterday, so why didnt someone call me back and tell me?
> Now Im waiting for a call back to see if I can come in before my appt on the 31st and have it done or if they are going to make me wait until the 31st? Im so upset! Ive been waiting for 2 weeks for something that wasnt even done.

When I did the test I was under the impression that the blood is drawn and sent to the facility that manufacturers the testtest. I don't believe that labcorp would be the one to run it only draw it. Mine took 5 days but I've heard it taking up to month. I'm so sorry that they dropped the ball.


----------



## LLawson

Brandy, the office actually has a person in house from Labcorp that does all their blood draws. They do this one as well but its sent out Fedex to a Seqouian Labs (not sure if I spelled that right).
The same girl from Labcorp took it today and a nurse came in and she handed her the blood and the nurse had me sign some papers this time. I didnt do any of that the first time. The nurse was the one that told me they send them separately by Fedex to that different Lab. She said it usually takes no more than 7-14 days. I read on the Labs website that they take no longer than 5 days from the day they receive it to have the results but it looked like the only locations were California and North Carolina so Im not sure how long it would take to get to them.
Hopefully its legit this tome and I will know something soon. :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I hope you get your results quickly! I am probably not as excited as you are, but I like hearing gender reveals.. I suppose I should ask if you are going to tell first before I get too antsy, huh?


----------



## LLawson

Oh Ill tell LOL Im horrible at keeping secrets and Im ready to know! :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am horrible at keeping secrets too! I am such an open book.


----------



## cookie76

Hi Ladies. It's been years since I have posted anything. But I did still read all the updates. I'm not even sure if anyone will remember me. Still sharing this journey with you ladies


----------



## cookie76

Hmm. Just noticed my username is different it was stickybean4


----------



## AngienDaniel

I remember the name, but for some reason I can't recall the story.. I do see, however, that you have a son that is 1 year old so congratulations are in order!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, I've been on this page on and off for a long time and catch up on all you lovely ladies journeys. This is my 21st month of ttc after my reversal and I've finally got my BFP &#128513;&#128519;. I literally found out ten minutes ago, can't share with friends and family, but needed to share with someone before I burst! Xxx


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Mumof5!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I haven't been on here in forever! We are going to a new RE next week, so hopefully we can get a TR miracle this time! I am super excited!! Hey Angie!! I've missed you!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Dang. Amazing how all the long timers are coming back to announce bfp's around the same time! Maybe its a sign that good things are coming to the rest of us! Congrats ladies! No new updates here....except we have schedule our 1st IVF consult appt for August!!! Since I don't have much to say related to TTC anymore I don't comment often, but I am stalking you ladies & am excited for those of you finally getting your long awaited miracle babies!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Galvan! I am so excited about you finally starting to try again.
Congrats Mumof5!
I am excited for you, Cupcake!

AFM: I am sitting in the parking lot while my son takes his GED test so he can start college sooner. I haven't been feeling that well lately and have had headaches that no aspirin will fix. Plus a dizzy nausea that comes with. I have had it now for 6 days straight. My hubby says it's stress, but I don't feel stressed. Everytime I eat I feel sick. It is aggravating. I am losing weight quickly, but not in a good way. I am gonna go get checked out at the ER if I don't feel better. We are 2 hours from home and it is affecting my daily life as I have trouble driving. Hopefully it's nothing bad, but they figure out what it is cause it sucks! We are still pushing for October. Hope everyone gets their baby this year, us included!

LLawson, waiting on your gender reveal! <3


----------



## LLawson

Hi Galvan, I remember you! Thats exciting news! I wish you the best of luck!
Cupcake, Im excited for you. Will you be doing IVF close to August or will it still be awhile? Im quite sure you will have success with that. You were able to get pregnant with an IUI so Im sure this will work for you. How exciting! With the IVF you may get more than one also :)
Angie, sounds like your blood sugar or BP may be dropping. Do you take any meds that would cause that? As far as bad headaches my husband and I take Excedrin Migraine. It works better than his prescription Migraine meds. Also laying with a hard ice pack at the base of your neck helps. You have to withstand the cold and it will actually start numbing it. I had horrible Migraines when I was taking Clomid. I actually have not had one headache since being pregnant which is so strange!
AFM, still waiting for these test results! Im going insane! I called this morning and they said they may be back but the lady that gets the results is out sick. She said she was going to reroute it to a nurse and see if she could get them and call me. Im not holding my breath. They told me they would have a nurse call me twice last week and never did. I Love the doctors and nurses there but their office people and Lab people seem to be slacking to me! I had a friend that used to work there and quit because she said it was a mess and alot of drama in the office. Im starting to believe that. Ive never had an issue with them before but Ive never had to have all this done. Its pretty much just been them scheduling my appts before and nothing else.
I do have an ultrasound appt. Thursday but I think it will be too early to catch the gender that way?
Well, Ive made it to my scond trimester. I still cant believe Im pregnant. I have a doppler and I check the heartbeat weekly to confirm it. I think Ill feel better about it when I can finally feel it moving. Im having some horrible Insomnia. I have for weeks now. Anyone have any suggestions on that? She said I could take something. I think it may have been Unisom? But I dont like the way sleep meds make me feel when Im not pregnant so it scares me to take anything now that I am. Im exhausted when I go to bed and its like a lightbulb clicks on as soon as I lay down and I toss and turn all night?


----------



## cupcakestoy

LLawson said:


> Hi Galvan, I remember you! Thats exciting news! I wish you the best of luck!
> Cupcake, Im excited for you. Will you be doing IVF close to August or will it still be awhile? Im quite sure you will have success with that. You were able to get pregnant with an IUI so Im sure this will work for you. How exciting! With the IVF you may get more than one also :)
> Angie, sounds like your blood sugar or BP may be dropping. Do you take any meds that would cause that? As far as bad headaches my husband and I take Excedrin Migraine. It works better than his prescription Migraine meds. Also laying with a hard ice pack at the base of your neck helps. You have to withstand the cold and it will actually start numbing it. I had horrible Migraines when I was taking Clomid. I actually have not had one headache since being pregnant which is so strange!
> AFM, still waiting for these test results! Im going insane! I called this morning and they said they may be back but the lady that gets the results is out sick. She said she was going to reroute it to a nurse and see if she could get them and call me. Im not holding my breath. They told me they would have a nurse call me twice last week and never did. I Love the doctors and nurses there but their office people and Lab people seem to be slacking to me! I had a friend that used to work there and quit because she said it was a mess and alot of drama in the office. Im starting to believe that. Ive never had an issue with them before but Ive never had to have all this done. Its pretty much just been them scheduling my appts before and nothing else.
> I do have an ultrasound appt. Thursday but I think it will be too early to catch the gender that way?
> Well, Ive made it to my scond trimester. I still cant believe Im pregnant. I have a doppler and I check the heartbeat weekly to confirm it. I think Ill feel better about it when I can finally feel it moving. Im having some horrible Insomnia. I have for weeks now. Anyone have any suggestions on that? She said I could take something. I think it may have been Unisom? But I dont like the way sleep meds make me feel when Im not pregnant so it scares me to take anything now that I am. Im exhausted when I go to bed and its like a lightbulb clicks on as soon as I lay down and I toss and turn all night?

My appt is August 29th so expecting to cycle in Sept! (FX'd)
Unisom is what I see recommended for sleep...


----------



## LLawson

Awesome Cupcake! Thats not too far away!
Im trying really hard not to take any sleep aids. I may have to break down and do it!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Llawson, I am actually having headaches that are already there when I open my eyes. It is becoming difficult to function. They are tryying to say that its stress related anxiety, but I just dont believe that as I dont feel stressed at all. The headaches are really tough to handle as they make me feel sick and dizzy. I went to the doctor this morning and they actually said that as long as my cat scan was good I shouldnt be worried since the head is the only reason why someone has headaches. I wanted to punch her in her face and tell her to go back to school. Damage to the head is the only thing that will cause headaches... And people wonder why I despise doctors. Its sickens me. Here I am not hardly able to function because of horrible headaches that happen before I even open my eyes and I cant get help. I am feeling at my wits end with what to do. 

Not much I can accomplish with complaining either really except for to bring closer to the surface my anger at having to suffer. It is really insane.

If there is some way it is really anxiety, I wish it would ease up a bit.


----------



## LLawson

Angie are you talking about like you wake up with a headache?if so it may be your neck. I hurt mine at work several yrs agoand got what they call a cervical wedge. I couldnt lay down without waking with a headache and there was nothing that would get rid of those headaches but a chiropractor. My husband had to change pillows cause he was waking with headaches. He still gets them if he sleeps in a weird position.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Yes, LLawson!! I literally wake up with a headache every morning. It's so awful. It was just maybe two or three times a week but now it's every single day. I have been to the ER twice now. It is hard to live with headaches. I haven't been to a chiropractor, but I guess I might have to go that way soon if I can't get the pain to ease up. They keep telling me I have anxiety from my loss in October, but I just don't know. I know that my neck stays sore and I even thought that they might have pulled my shoulder muscle during my surgery last year transferring me onto beds or something. I guess I also should consider vision changes. Getting old sucks! I know that.


----------



## LLawson

Sorry you are having problems Angie. I hope you get it figured out.
Well, ITS A BOY! Another boy in the house! Im surrounded by them but I dont mind. They are easier to raise than the girls.
So my Ramzi Theory I had done was wrong. 
Ive had nothing but boy dreams the whole time but the Ramzi Theory said girl and my heartbeat had been in the 160s so the doctor said possibly a girl too.
I had the ultrasound first and she said she suspected boy but didnt want me buying any boy stuff until I got my MaterniT21 results back. I had to wait but they finally got them faxed while I was there (almost 2 hours). FINALLY! My Doc was pretty upset they had not come in yet and was determined to get them while I was there. It confirmed it was a BOY! The MaterniT21 was negative and the genetic stuff they looked for on the ultrasound was perfect so we are good!


----------



## LLawson

Heres one of the pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats one boy!!! My ramzi said girl but matrni said boy as well. The heartbeat theory can't be counted until 3rd trimester because all babies are fast at the beginning and slow as the weeks go by. Lyndon was in 160's but slowed to 130's by 3rd trimester 

Cupcake we should be doing our FET by Sept so hopefully we'll be bump buddies!!!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Cupcake and Fluter! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

That would be Awesome Flutter!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LL Thats fantastic news!! 

That would be awesome Cupcake and Fluter if you got to be bump buddies :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

That's great you're having a little boy, LLawson! I think little boys are easier too! That is a cute little sonogram photo.


----------



## LLawson

Well, we finally got to tell EVERYONE! I am a little overwhelmed after I posted my announcement on facebook last night cause Ive had non-stop calls, texts and messages since about 10 last night and they are still coming!
We told my in laws first on Saturday and Yesterday. They are Ecstatic! This is my husbands first biological child and his Fathers first biological grandchild so you can imagine the excitement! I knew they would be excited but I never imagined to this extent! His Mom took us straight to the Mall and bought over 300 in maternity clothes. Crazy! Shes already talking about all the stuff shes found to buy. LOL so again I was kinda overwhelmed. Everyones in total shock cause Im already 15 weeks and know the gender. I guess Im a little selfsh for not telling everyone earlier but I wanted to make sure things were ok.
I will post my facebook announcements from my phone. The pics are still upside down when I try and post them from my Ipad!


----------



## LLawson

Heres the announcements!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLawson

Another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLawson

Oh and one last thing to give us all some hope! I found out my grandma was 35 when she had her last but I also found out my great grandma was 53!!!!! When she had her last. She had 15 children and had all at home except for the last 3. How crazy is that?


----------



## tiatammy

congradulation to all havent been on in awhile been down I have had 2 miscarriages in 5months.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, those announcements are amazing! I teared up.I can imagine my excitement if my first grandbaby was on the way! The person pregnant would be my new hobby. I would be spending all my money on their happiness for sure since they would be bringing me such joy. (At least I pray that's how it will be.) I definitely have an overly emotional personality though, which is strange cause you can't tell it by looking at me as my hubby says I always look mad.. I think it's just my face. :D

TiaTammy, I am very sorry for your losses. When I was in the hospital in October after my rupture, there was only one nurse in the whole 48 hour period who consoled me on the loss of our baby. It was a heartbreaking experience, but it was magnified as noone acknowledged that our baby was gone. I am sorry that your babies are gone and I will pray for your family.



AFM: I finally got some B vitamins. I think they actually help my anxiety cause after I take them, my symptoms ease off. Maybe it is just coincidence, but I will take whatever works. I supposedly have a general/medical anxiety disorder and it sucks! Too many losses and too much life-stress in such a short time. I have constant headaches, dizziness and chest pain, not counting that I constantly worry about something being wrong with me.. Sometimes I ask myself if this journey was worth it and I know it was, even without a baby.. just for the way it has brought me to my lowest and I learned how to better talk to God and be strong. I think the hubby and I both are looking forward to doing IVF again in October, but I also know that we both are ready for a full break from the thought of babies too. I am ready to let God take control over this finally. If we conceive this next IVF, that's awesome, but if not, I am taking a break to recover my health. This journey has given me 7 losses, 2 emergency surgeries, 1 planned surgery, auxilliary breast tissue, anxiety disorder, almost 30 thousand spent, scars on my belly and my heart and mind, I get talked about by everyone who feels they have a part to play, and my faith has been tested and tested and tested. I am due for a break. Hopefully we will conceive and I will be praying about it, but if we don't then I am taking a break because I have to, not cause I want to. Letting go of this dream would not cause me half as much pain as trying to hold onto it has.. Sometimes I wish I were not so stubborn and hard-headed.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Lawson!!!

Finally got home internet back today so I should be around more often now. Noralie is finally turning a corner after struggling through tongue ties and weight gain issues. She's such a happy little girl who loves her snuggles. I'm going to start trying for my last in September. Hoping that one will be a boy.
 



Attached Files:







12938327_627503310739052_7489488452940358092_n.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1









12931259_627212460768137_4040762618719025918_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









12321448_626825960806787_7445378266132701729_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngienDaniel

She's so cute, Brandi!


----------



## LLawson

So sorry for your losses Tia.

Thanks Angie! I think I have become my Mother in Laws new hobby!
I Love the B Vitamins! I think they make me feel so much better. I wish I had discovered the chewable a long time ago!
Thanks Brandi! I wondered what happened to you. Nora is a doll!


----------



## fluterby429

LL so awesome!!! Love the announcement 

Lyndon is 1 today!!! His party is Sunday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLawson

Aww Happy Birthday Lyndon!!
It doesnt seem like a year already. I think he looks like your daughter, from your profile pic. Too cute!


----------



## Mommabrown

Llawson Congrats on the BOY!! Super cute announcements as well! 

Happy Belated birthday Lyndon!! 
Fluter I'm sorry about your loss. 

Brandi she's such a doll! I love seeing her pictures on Facebook. 

March 23 made my 5th year anniversary of my TR and today is my first TR babies 3rd birthday! 
Went on metformin to help regulate my cycles and ovulation so maybe we will end up with TR baby #2 in the near future.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Ladies! I was wondering if you guys would wanna help me with a little project I have going on? I am going to be starting to prepare at the end of July for our IVF in October. I am making a list of things I can do to give myself the best chances to succeed the first time. I am looking for anything from pomegranate juice for lining, to extra protein, to vitamins that can/might help. Foods, special music, anything that I can try. I will be starting 3 months in advance so everything will be in my system and I don't shock my body. Plus, I wanna be in the best shape I can. I am actually gonna be making a calendar for each day so I can keep it straight.
Also, Fluter, do you know if the doctor recommends birth control for a few months or should I just let it go since my cycles are pretty regular? I have VERY light cycles, always have. I wouldn't mind some suggestions on how to make them a bit heavier. I know I got 6 months, but I wanna get prepared with a calendar so I can be ready, plus I can buy/get most things ahead of time and have them ready for when I need them so I don't have to spend all the money at once. Since a few of us are planning on cycling around the same time we can give each other some ideas. This is the only forum I am on so I don't know all the things that work for other people.

Right now I am working on ideas, then I will get a big desk calendar and pin it to the wall as I count down the days. The hubby can finally get a passport so I will be doing that within these next 2 months for us. I am pretty sure that I am gonna take my kid with me and just have the hubby come down for a few days. He wants to take vacation during the cycle, but cycles are too hard to judge and since he has to plan his vacation months in advance, there is a possibility that my cycle will fall on bad days and they won't meet up with his vacation very well.
We are going to start saving now. I will pay for the cycle a few months ahead of time so I will just have the hotel and stuff to worry about.
Since I got my clean bill of health yesterday I am ready to work hard to get this the first time this time.


----------



## MUMOF5

My friend had twin girls via ivf about 8 weeks ago, she was advised by her dr to do acupuncture in the two months running up to her cycle. Might be worth looking into. Good luck xx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks Mumof5! I live in a pretty small town. I think the closest place that offers acupuncture is about an hour away. It would definitely be worth it. I am gonna try to do yoga too cause I need a stress relief activity.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I dont know that it helped but I found another girl in one of the other forums that was taking all the same Vitamins as me when she fell pregnant and she too had been trying for years. Its nithing special but what the dic saw in my bloodwork that I needed. The chewable Vitamin B with added C, Vitamin D3, Fish Oil and my regular One A Day womens Vitamin. I had been taking Prenatal Vitamins for years but gave those up and went to regular womens when I decided to stop trying.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MUMOF5 said:


> My friend had twin girls via ivf about 8 weeks ago, she was advised by her dr to do acupuncture in the two months running up to her cycle. Might be worth looking into. Good luck xx

I did acupuncture leading up to my Ivf cycle when I became pregnant with my twins too.


----------



## fluterby429

I also did acupuncture. I took a baby aspirin daily, Pregnatude and Royal Jelly. If I had known about it before a month before doing IVF I would've taken CoQ10 to help with egg quality. 

We had Lyndon's bday party yesterday. We had over 20 kids here (not counting mine) and another 20 some adults. It's was chaotically beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

He is so cute, Fluter!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well Ladies, I finally have gotten a bit better after my anxiety diagnosis. The doctor had told me to take stress out of my life for a bit and to learn to relax again. I am definitely not fully recovered as I have a bit of medical anxiety, but I am much better than I was. I no longer suffer from constant headaches, just random chest pain and tension issues.
I decided that I am well enough to join the land of the social again without thinking about kicking people I don't like. Since my Facebook was newly made I got to block everyone that might cause me emotional stress and that helps a lot.

Also, I decided on Grape Nuts cereal every morning as a protein boost for NK cell issues I have. Just throwing that out there. :D


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you're feeling better girl


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, hes just adorable!
Angie Im glad you are feeling better.
Im having problems sleeping again and now I have that stuffy nose every night. I read its common in pregnancy. Anyone know what can be done for it? I tried the saline drops and it made me much worse last night.
Ive also been having discomfort in my left side while standing in one spot. Im fine walking. I dont remember having this with any of the others so I cant figure out what it is? Other than that Im doing great! Weather has finally got pretty here. Its been 80s the last 2 days and will be in the 80s a few more than back to 70s the rest of the week. My kind of weather!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Some women have back pain as the body spreads out against nerves and such. Usually it happens to women on the thinner side, but pinched nerves and side pain are pretty common. You should ask your doctor what you can use for it cause I don't think it normally goes away for a bit. If that's what it is anyway. 
I don't know what you can use to put some moisture in the air to keep your nose from drying out. Sounds like you are really sensitive to weather changes. I don't really know anything about sinus issues, but the nerve thing is definitely normal...and not fun.
I went to the doctor today and I have officially been diagnosed with severe anxiety. I would not take medicine I don't care how severe it is (unless I threatened to kill someone.) She said I should do therapy. I don't really like the idea. I am gonna see about doing acupuncture for purely medical reasons. She is a young doctor, early 30's and she and I are a perfect match. I told her I was getting a family doctor because we are going to have a baby and I will need her for medical tests and stuff. When I went in she asked ME what I wanted to do about my anxiety, if I wanted any tests to help me feel better or to help with the worry and I knew that God finally sent me the perfect doctor for me. She is going to be there to help me with the goals I have and not try to push her own ideas on me and I love that! So she told me to come back in September with a list of all the tests and blood work I need for my IVF. It was love at first sight.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, Im not thin by any means. Especially in my mid section. LOL I have however had back and neck issues over the yrs so maybe its related somehow.
I have severe allergies and asthma and had to quit taking my normal allergy meds and go to Zyrtec. It helps but not as much as I need it to. I think I can eventually go back to adding Flonase in. Im not sure though, I need to ask her about that too. My asthma is allergy induced but luckily Ive had no issues with it since being pregnant yet.
Im glad you found a doctor you like. Its scary dealing with anxiety. Ive had mild anxiety in the past but battled depression and major stress with my knee surgeries and family problems. I finally started weeding out the family causing the stress and negativity and I feel like a totally different person. My knee pain is managed now without pain meds so the depression is no longer an issue either. I did take meds for all of it yrs ago but it didnt help me. So it can be done without meds, you just have to find what works for you! It takes alot for me to gain trust with a doctor after that one doing the wrong knee surgery on me but this doc Ive had for yrs. shes never delivered any of my babies but started treating me for cysts after my last was born. I dont like the hospital she delivers at but I absolutely love her so Im going there.
After you get rid of your anxiety you will feel better than you ever have. Even though Im still limited on what I can do because of my knees. I feel better mentally than I ever have in my whole life! I think Im right where I was meant to be at the moment!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I am glad to read that LLawson as some days I wonder if I will ever get this under control. I am finally getting to where the symptoms aren't every single day. I felt like my whole personality changed overnight and it has been a horrible adjustment. I have always been pretty healthy, so it's been tough. The doctor told me if I didn't get it under control and I needed meds during pregnancy then she could give me zoloft. I actually think having a baby would not bring on more anxiety though as not having one is one of the reasons I have it in the first place.
My hubby told me last night that he has been struggling this month with thinking about all of our babies. Not much I can say to him really to make him feel better. We are hoping that we have this year to save up to have a baby since we finally got some financial burdens eased. Praying God will let them lie until next year so we can get our stuff together. We could use a year to get some things done. I am not gonna start saving until July. If it takes longer to save, then I will just have to wait cause we have to pay some stuff off before cause I want to be debt free before we try for a baby. I think it has to do with my anxiety more than actual fear of not being able to provide for a child. I believe we all will be happier though. I saw my husband's ex wife's new baby a few weeks ago. She's so cute. I had prepared myself to feel anger, but all I felt was the assurance that we are going to succeed and everyone else's babies won't be a constant thorn in my heart. It did renew the sorrow in my heart over our little baby not growing snug in my belly. This month is my tubal reversal anniversary though so it's a tough month for us.
All these hurdles... I pray God gives us a bit of financial freedom for a year or so.


----------



## fluterby429

Two weeks ago my levels were down to 126. Monday I took a test to see if it was out of my system but it still showed faint positive. I took another dollar tree test the next day and it seemed darker. I went and bought frer's and have taken one each day. They seem darker to me. I'm not sure what's going on. 
These are from Mon and Tues
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fluterby429

These are Wed through today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh wow flutter, it is darker.... Idk what to think....any chance its a new pregnancy? If not maybe retained tissue? 
Sorry I've not posted in here.....nothing new here. Glad to see all is well LL! Hi to everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

I mean I guess it could be a new pregnancy but who knows


----------



## AngienDaniel

Alot of women ovulate right after a loss due to the 'period' they have. You don't have to have a real period to get pregnant. Looks like you dtd and got another bun in the oven. I would go get my numbers checked. There is a slight possibility that it's just a fluctuation, but looks like it's getting way too dark for it to be going down. 
I will jump the gun and say congratulations!

I have changed our diet here and begun taking royal jelly along with the hundred other vitamins I am taking, plus the hubby is on vitamins. I will be calling on Monday to set up an appt for acupuncture. Mostly for anxiety, but in this small town it's better to be an established patient. I will go once or twice a month I guess. 
This is all I will be taking for the next 5 months:
Royal jelly twice a day
Vitex twice a day
Maca root twice a day
Coq10 once
Methyl B-12
Fish oil twice a day
aspirin
I have changed our diet to no red meats, but nuts and eggs and grapenuts cereal for protein. I have not cut out caffeine, but only have one coffee a day. No more chocolate. I will be starting acupuncture in May, probably twice a month until October. The hubby will take a multivitamin, coq10 and in Sept will cut out all alcohol. He is already trying to quit smoking. I had to begin the pills already as I read 6 months out is the best time to give them time to be normal to your body. I will add things like pineapple in a few months before. I wrote me out a calendar and all the things I am using. It's a bit tough to keep up with. We also have started hiking for exercise. I am pretty excited even though it's months and months away. My hubby says he doesn't want to be a 'fat daddy'. Sometimes it's hard to talk about it to each other since we both have such high hopes. We def know we are giving ourself the best chance we will have this try though for sure.

Hope you got a new little one growing strong, Fluter!
Hope your baby is doing great, LLawson! Cupcake, I bet you are excited for August to get here!
MommaBrown, I hope your Metformin has you testing with those double lines soon!


----------



## fluterby429

Well I started to bleed last night and this morning the test is lighter. Chemical maybe?Im not ready to be pregnant. I want to be sure I get my folic acid in and I'm prepared for my FET. Don't get me wrong, we'd be thrilled but I think this may have been a chemical because my body isn't ready


----------



## LLawson

Sorry Fluter, I was hoping it was viable but I understand you saying your not ready yet.
Angie sounds like you have everything in order.
AFM, I need lots of prayers and advice if anyone has any. I have a mini dachshund,hes 12. Hes had kidney issues for 11 yrs. hes got sick and been on doggie dialysis 3 days last week. It barely brought his levels down and they went right back up. They are so high their machines wont register the exact level on his BUN. Hes been sent home to pass and if he doesnt before he starts having convulsions we are going to have to put him down. If you all remember, We had to put down our 14 yr old Redbone/Lab back in Sept. my husband and I both went through a horrible depression. We didnt eat for days and still have breakdowns thinking about her. Some of you may think Im crazy but I think of my animals as my real children and feel the same way about them. This little guy is really special to me. Hes stayed with me through my 10 knee surgeries and never would leave my side. He has literally been at my feet, in my lap or by my side for 12 yrs. I have no idea what I will do without the little guy. Ive already had one breakdown when they gave us that news Friday. Im very very worried about how it will affect me and I dont want to harm this baby. Im trying to figure out what if anything that can be done to avoid the stress. Im so scared and have no idea how I will contain myself. I keep telling myself over and over I cant let it affect me cause it can harm the baby but then when I think about this little dog I cant help but hurt so bad! Any suggestions and lots of prayers would be greatly appreciated! I Love this little guy so much! My husband is as bad as me and he broke down with me Friday so hes not going to be much help when something does happen. Im also at the dilemma to where I dont think I can be there if he has to be put down but I have so much Love for him that I cant let him pass without me being there with him. I just think that would be cruel! I know alot of you probably think Im crazy feeling this way over an animal but hes my baby and I love him so much!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I will pray for you to be strong for your baby and I pray God gives you peace about your little puppy. He sounds like he was a great companion dog for you and he gave you all the years of love he had to give. Maybe you can focus on the blessing he gave you all those years? You should do what will bring the least harm to your child. When I was going thru my first IVF, my bird Luna died and it was so horrible for me I know that's why I failed that IVF. I cried and cried and when I wasn't crying I was thinking about her. If you struggle with sadness, you should immediately think of the joy he brought you instead. When I was pregnant with my little girl, my Papaw died. My Mom would not allow me to attend his burial cause deep despair can have a lasting affect on people...even people not born yet, so be easy on your little one. You are early days yet.. Make your husband go if he has to be put down and you just focus on the good things he gave you. Since a person can't not feel grief, just make it a healthy grief filled with loving memories and not painful ones.
I don't blame you for wanting to wait, Fluter.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Angie! We lost our Little Buddy this morning. He had a few siezures last night and never really regained full consciousness so my husband and mother n law took him and put him down. They made the decision for me not to go. My husband said he was already gone and wouldnt know if I were there anyway. We are devastated and heart broken.
I also have a close friend (more like parents), the man had two strokes and they took him off the machines today. I was asked by his wife to come up to the hospital with all their children. I cant do it. Im so stressed anyway and theres no way I can handle that. I hate not being there for his wife. Im struggling very hard with this decision and dont know if its the right one.
Please pray for me ladies! I think I need it now more than ever! I have had the worst few weeks ever!


----------



## AngienDaniel

You could send flowers instead of visiting, with a little note about how you wish you could be there, but since you can't be, you send your prayers and love... That's all you should do really. You should lay back on your couch and watch some cartoons and just rest. Anyone that matters will understand. It is hard for you to risk the health of your baby to visit the hospital, but you can call too and explain to her so that it doesn't damage your friendship. I have found that full honesty is best so there are no hurt feelings.. She needs you, but you gotta take care of your little one so I would just tell her the truth cause it might really hurt her that you aren't there. I always over-analyze things though..

Oh and I am sorry about your Dog. Love is definitely a catch-22. I hope you remember only good things and it makes your heart smile, not be sad..


----------



## Jenafyr4

So excited for you all. Ive been mia, working, back in school and taking care of my kids. Addisyn is wonderful and getting big. Wish you all the best. It wont let me add pics from my phone, but will soon :)


----------



## fluterby429

LL I'm so sorry about your losses. My animals are like my family too. I had to get rid of my dog a couple of months ago because no matter what we did, he didn't like the baby and I couldn't chance that but my heart is still breaking. We got a new puppy and my heart is not attached to her. I hope in time it will come. 

Today I competed my first semester of nursing school. It feels good to not have the stress of homework and tests for awhile.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Everyone! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone had a fabulous Mother's Day


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Ladies! Im feeling better now. I still miss my little buddy though. I didnt go to my friends visitation or funeral. I just sent some windchimes and flowers. I just couldnt attend.
I had another ultrasound Thursday. Everything is looking great still but I did find out I have an anterior placenta. She said that shouldnt be a problem unless it drops but the only issue right now would be not feeling the baby as much. That already drives me crazy. I have to check with the doppler once or twice a week if I don't feel him to reassure me hes ok. Other than that things are great. He kept puttiing his hand on his head, then face and eventually covered his whole face with it. Its so sweet to watch all that.
I hope you all had a Great Mothers Day! I had a an Awesome one, the kids really spoiled me this year.


----------



## fluterby429

Super quiet in here. I hope all is well


----------



## LLawson

I was thinking the same thing.
Things are going well here just super busy trying to prepare room for the baby.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Things are good here. I have finally begun saving for a cycle hopefully in October. If we get finished saving before, then maybe in September. Still taking all those vitamins and coming up on my third month. Anxiety symptoms almost gone too. Waiting waiting..


----------



## LLawson

Awesome news Angie!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi girls, hope all is well with everyone. 

My little TR baby is starting preschool in August and I'm going back to work. Haven't been ttc really but NTNP. Really just focusing on my body and diet and exercise regimen for several months now. 

Anyways sending you all baby dust and lots of love.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I pop in every couple weeks to check on everyone. My twins are 27 months already! Obviously since I had an emergency hysterectomy I won't be having anymore so I don't have anything to add. But I come hoping to hear good news :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

I can't believe your girls are that old already, Brandy. Time has sure went by quickly.
Today was my last baby's due date. To make myself feel better I went and started purchasing baby clothes. Just to remind myself that everything is right there for me if I just keeping fighting for it. Never gonna give up. I will be the 72 year old mother..

Daniel and I finally settled on a date: October 19th should be around my cycle start date so I have researched motels, airline, passport, and come up with a rough estimate of about 5600$ The hubby is working all he can and I am looking for part time work so we will begin saving. If it doesn't work, I will try again...and again. I sure am praying for this to be our time though cause it's so tough.

LLawson, I hope your baby and you are doing well.
Cupcake, it's been awhile..
I don't even get to try till October so someone bring some good news soon..


----------



## LLawson

Brandy I cant believe your girls are 27 months already. Youll have to post more pics.
Angie I admire you and your determination.
Baby Kye and I are doing great! Im still not sleeping but other than that no complaints. Seems like hes on the move 24/7. I was worried about that so I asked the doctor at my visit last week and she just said hes perfectly fine and just a Happy Baby! I go for another ultrasound on the 21st and then the dreaded sugar test and Rhogam shot on the 30th. Its been a busy month. Seems like the days are flying by. I still have so much to get done before he gets here so I think thats helping the days fly by. I had just turned a spare bedroom into a big craft room when I found out I was pregnant. Now we are trying to figure out where to put all the new craft stuff we had bought and turn it into a babys room. LOL. I bought a Cameo and started doing vinyl crafts so we bought a table that takes up half the room and a huge desk. Its been a mess here to say the least.
I hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying this weather. Summer is finally here! Yay!


----------



## Navygrrl

My oldest just graduated, and we're enjoying the summer before he goes off to college. Then it's getting boy child #2 ready with college applications, since he's set to graduate next year. He's also going to Marine Corps STEM camp in July, so we're getting ready for that as well. DD is on the verge of chronologically becoming a teen, even though she's been one emotionally for a while, LOL.

I'm going back to college in the fall to FINALLY finish my degree. After that, I'll probably head to grad school. We're planning a trip to Disney World this fall as well. My GYN asked me about birth control my last visit and I started laughing, mainly because we've spent so much money trying to get pregnant and been unsuccessful. I'd like to think the laughter was 95 percent being okay with it and only 5 percent sadness. I know he just wanted to make sure we'd be okay in case some sort of miracle happened and we did get pregnant, and if not to make sure we were taking precautions.

Other than that, I have to have a LEEP done. I don't have it scheduled, and I'm trying not to think too much about it since I also have to have a diagnostic mammogram and ultrasound on Righty Boob to see if the mass has changed or grown.

ExDH and his wife had their baby in February, and once I got over all the sadness and jealousy, I've been able to enjoy the baby snuggles and am genuinely happy for them.

So glad everyone else is doing well and all the TR babies are growing so quickly! Angie, I hope this cycle brings your THB.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have cried 5 times already today. Sometimes I hate being a woman. Just wanted to throw that out there....
My son graduated this March too, Navy. He is gone to stay the summer with my family which he hasn't done since he was little and it has given me a glimpse of how very much I will miss him when he leaves home. I thought it was tough raising kids, but nothing compares to the sadness of them leaving home. 

Still not sure how we are going to save 6 grand in 4 and half months. Seems impossible.
Brandy, do you have CJ on your Facebook? If so, tell her I say hello and I think of her so often.
Hope everyone is having a great summer! 
Also, love the name, LLawson!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How are the girls that old already, Brandy?! Time goes too quickly.

Asher's going to be 2 next month. I'm still trying to wrap my head around how my first TR baby is going to be TWO.

And Nora...where has this year gone? I swear I had her last week, but she just turned 4 months old. 

I'm looking at September to start trying for my 6th and final baby, assuming my cycle has returned. Almost 19 weeks PP and still no sign of the witch. This is the longest I've gone with her PP, but I have my OPKs ready for when she returns.

Good luck Angie!! I hope you get your sticky baby.


----------



## fluterby429

I've had a crazy week. My tortoise was taken from my yard before I left for vacation. I had to leave on the 8th without having him back. Thankfully he was found and a friend picked him up and cared for him while we were gone. We took a kid free vacation to St. Croix. It was amazing but I sure missed me kids. I went scuba diving and swam with sea turtles and sharks. It was the highlight of my trip. I'm still struggling to get this weight off. I dropped 10lbs before vaca but gained 3. So back on the wagon. I decided to take a class this summer to lessen the load next semester. I'm not sure if it was a good idea or not but oh well. I'm still planning for FET in Sept.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, vacation is no fun if you dont gain a little weight. Eating is one of the things I look forward too on vacation. LOL. 4 of us took a cruise a few yrs ago and I swear we all put on 10 pounds a piece in one week because there was free food available 24/7. Im ready for another cruise. I would Love to swim with Sea Turtles. We did the snorkeling with Sting Ray and it was pretty Awesome! 
Im glad you got your Tortoise back. Is he a big one?
Ive had a few scares this week. I overate Saturday and had acid reflux in my sleep and aspirated it into my lungs. I literally thought I was dieing! I could not catch my breath. I have asthma and havent had an attack for quite sometime but when you get in that situation and cant breath I panic cause Im associating it with an asthma attack. I thought things were back to normal and Tuesday night I had a panic attack after laying down to sleep. Ive not been able to breath through my nose after laying down for months and was having a little congestion in my chest and throat (I think still from Saturdays mess, Ive been coughing stuff up since) anyway, one thing lead to another and I got to thinking about Im only going to get much bigger and it be even harder to breath..... And by that time I was in a full blown panic attack! Things are hitting me all at once! Ive had anxiety before but only one other time have I had a panic attack. Anyone have this happen or any suggestions? Im waiting to hear back from the doc. I never had asthma until after having my other 3 so this is the first pregnancy with asthma and I havent had any asthma attacks during the whole pregnancy I think these few incidents are trying to trick me into thinking I am.
Other than those crazy things Im doing great. I go back Tuesday for another ultrasound.
Have a nice day Ladies! Its going to be a hot one here today at 92!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, when I feel anxiety coming on I sit straight down and tell myself the best things that's happening in my life. I have a bit of medical anxiety so when I get to where I think anxious thoughts, I tell myself how much stronger my body will be soon, how happy my heart is right now with where me and my husband are, how proud I am of my son---all the positive things ease their way into my mind and push out the negative thoughts. I am almost fully anxiety symptom free now, thanks to lots of prayer and working thru techniques to find what worked for me. I hope you find your happy place!

Glad you got your turtle back, Fluter. I love turtles.

AFM: I am just trudging along. Life is good.


----------



## LLawson

Angie, Im doing much better. Saw the doctor yesterday. My panic attack was triggered by not being able to breathe well. I freak out and think one of my asthma attacks are coming. She put me on a higher dose of magnesium and calcium that helps with that and other issues like the restless legs. 
Had my ultrasound yesterday and baby boy is weighing in at 2 pounds. Everything looked great! I get to go next week for the dreaded sugar test and rhogam shot.
Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







20160621_204748.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









20160621_204740.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









20160621_204732.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









20160621_204057.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngienDaniel

Aww. You look beautiful! That baby is pretty cute too! 

I am jealous for sure.

I have restless leg syndrome too and just found out that my greater saphenous vein is not working well so I will have EVLT to close the vein. I talked to my hubby and prayed about it and I plan on being pregnant this year and with an infant, my mobility is important. I struggle right now with my leg swelling and it burns and aches a lot. I never imagine that my valves in the vein were so bad. I honestly thought it was just anxiety as my symptoms have moved from area to area since last October. I know I could probably wait, but I figure doing it while I am young would be better. It is definitely genetic as my aunt and my grandma both have horrible varicose veins and my aunt has even had most of hers removed. I am nervous a bit, but I am to take Lovenox shots for 5 days so that eases a teeny bit of my problem. I am going to start paying for parts of my IVF soon. I am going to email the doctor and see if he will work with a doctor here when it comes to ordering meds, or at least trying to find out what he will prescribe me so I can try to get them ahead of time to save a thousand dollars or so. If my insurance pays for it, then I'd like to use it. I may even be able to get a doctor here to write me a prescription for the IVF or have them work together. I have months to go anyway so it won't hurt to try. I have a filled nursery already, down to even the diaper ointment.. I even ordered the car seat already. I have been supplying it for months so I would have zero things to stress about during my cycle or the pregnancy. I have found an acupuncturist there and I will be ordering my passport soon. The vitex and Coq10 and Maca root have taken my cycle out to 28 days. I have been on it 2 months or so already. It was 25/26 days. I will be going back to Garza no matter how long it takes. If I need an egg donor, I will find one--same with a sperm donor. One thing I will not do though, is be on steroids ever again! I am still at right under 140 and I work out for 2 hours a day. Only been doing it for about 3 weeks, but I would like to see better results already. I am praying to be ready by middle Oct/Nov. I definitely have taken care of enough health junk to be on top of the world. I am ready already. I guess my prediction that I would be able to try once a year was pretty accurate. *Sigh* It has been a long time coming...


----------



## LLawson

Sheww you definetley got your ducks in a row Angie! I wish I was that organized. Im stressing trying to just get the babys room done and its been a battle. LOL I wish you the best! I know it will happen for you when the time is right.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here in a while. I was told that my AMH was super low and FSH was high, so I was referred for IVF with donor eggs. This was in the beginning of April.
Well, last week AF was late and I was nauseous. I made an appointment with my OB for this past Tuesday even though I knew my risk of ectopic, but I was more scared of a BFP and MC. I didn't think I would have an ectopic. Well, Friday I start vomiting. I felt a strong pain in my right lower stomach and rectum area. I thought appendix, so we go to the ER. They confirmed that I was pregnant and betas were 12000. They sent me to u/s. She wouldn't tell me anything. I go back to my room. I was spotting, so I thought I was MCing. The doctor said it looked like a ruptured ectopic so he called in an ob surgeon who confirmed it. I had surgery early Saturday morning to remove my only open tube and my baby. The ob pre-op said she believes I was at least 6 weeks with my levels. May's AF was very light almost just spotting which I thought nothing of given my hormone levels in April. So I assets I got pregnant the cycle the doctor said I would only get pregnant with donor eggs or maybe with Gonal F. If I go by that cycle, I was 8 weeks the day of my surgery. I am going tomorrow to the ob because I feel really dizzy and nauseous when I am not laying flat. I will ask her how far along I was.

Ladies, please learn from me. Do not trust low or high hormone levels pointing towards infertility. I did, and almost lost my life because of it. My ectopic did not hurt like what I expected it to hurt.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I only knew that something was wrong with my pregnancy because I couldn't pee. Every time I tried, I almost passed out. Nothing was horribly painful, just a full feeling that was all over. It's good that you went to the doctor. I almost didn't go myself and my brother and son were leaving for the day. I can only imagine what would have happened had I not gone cause I tried to write it off in my head.. 
12,000 seems a high number to me. I am sorry about your baby and your tube. I definitely know how you feel.

LLawson, I struggle with being prepared-- to the point of constant worry so I know that to save myself that, I have to be ready beforehand. I know there are some things that I can't prepare for, but as far as clothing, baby beds, car seat, and all the essentials--- I got finished ahead of time. The car seat and co-sleeper should be here next week sometime. I would go nuts with worry if I put it off, plus it helps me to be faithful in my belief that God is going to give us our keep baby this time. Backing up my faith with action...
One thing I don't have is diapers. I want to cloth diaper, but it seemed time consuming to me and so I did some research and financially it is a way better option. The diapers are initially more expensive, but in the long run you save more than double the cost. It is pretty busy work though with washing them. I don't mind that though. I have my leg surgery on the 6th of July so on my 37th birthday I will be laid up. I will have to wear a full compression stocking for 4 weeks so I find myself nervous and wondering if it's worth the struggle.

Anyway, have a great weekend everyone! It's almost July!


----------



## Jenafyr4

I think most of you ladies on here who still post are on my Facebook, but still wanted to share my sweet lil hunny bunny... Miss Addisyn is almost 9 months old already and such a joy to my life :)
 



Attached Files:







addi8.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









addi7.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngienDaniel

She is such a little beauty!


----------



## LLawson

Jenafyr, shes adorable!


----------



## fluterby429

Adorable!!! I love her pics on FB



Lyndon is 15 months now and he's all over the place. He's a funny guy with a big personality and a popular natural hairdo lol 

I'm delaying FET to October because of my school schedule but that's ok. It will give me a June baby if it's successful 

Hope all is well ladies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngienDaniel

He is so handsome, Fluter!
I am shooting for October too. I am aiming more for the end of October though. We finally started saving and I have been on those vitamins for months. My cycle has been 28 days for the past two months so I can definitely tell a difference. I am not having any testing done before I go. I am finally emotionally ready to try again. Thought I'd never feel that way..
Hope everyone is well and I hope your little boy is doing good, LLawson.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, hes Adorable and looks so Happy! Looks like my husbands hairdo. He has a faux hawk going on that I wont let him cut cause its just too cute!
Angie, Im doing great! I cant believe its this close. Im seeing my midwife weekly now. She told me last week with the way hes measuring she thinks he will be here in 10 weeks or less. I cant wait to meet him!! We have the nursery done. We just have a few pictures to hang in there. All of his big stuff is purchased and my baby shower is Saturday. I cant wait!! All I need now is the baby. &#55357;&#56832;
I wish you both the best in October. I think about you all daily. I havent been posting much cause I stay so busy but I do try and check in and read at least once or twice a week.
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## Amy101

My husband and I been together for 16 years, we have 2 boys who are 7 and 14 and we thought we were through with having kids, but my husband wants to try for one more (and so do I) we are hoping for a girl, but a healthy baby is what we want most :) 

I had essure reversed last month (permanent implanted birth control) so our chances for pregnancy is about 50-70%. So I feel as though I have everything ready and set up to conceive, I got the ferrying microscope, pre-seed, I also have ovulation test strips as back up.... My cycle is typically 28 days and OV on day 14 or 15, but this this reversal, my last cycle was 37 days :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

Amy 101: Your cycle should get back to normal soon. Best wishes for a new baby!


----------



## Amy101

Thank you, I hope!!


----------



## fluterby429

Glad everyone's doing well. I've had a crazy summer. I decided to take pharmacology over the summer. It's normally a 16 week class but in the summer it's 8 weeks. Between my besties daughter passing away and me having to fly to WA and my son and his friend's horrible car accident, I just didn't do well in the class. I needed a 75 and I finished with a 73.6. I now have to retake the class. I've never failed. I'm always on the deans list. I feel like a failure! I'll get over it in a couple of days.


----------



## Amy101

fluterby429 said:


> Glad everyone's doing well. I've had a crazy summer. I decided to take pharmacology over the summer. It's normally a 16 week class but in the summer it's 8 weeks. Between my besties daughter passing away and me having to fly to WA and my son and his friend's horrible car accident, I just didn't do well in the class. I needed a 75 and I finished with a 73.6. I now have to retake the class. I've never failed. I'm always on the deans list. I feel like a failure! I'll get over it in a couple of days.

We are not perfect and life happens, your not a failure and I have been there, I'm in a nursing masters program, and when I look back at everything I had to do to get here, and classes that I had to retake, it actually has made me stronger! Keep fighting and as long as you don't give up, your good!!


----------



## Amy101

This is my second cycle trying and I really felt like I gave it my all, I used OPK and the fern scope, we been BD every other day, and daily throughout the window, I used pre-seed, and soft cups throughout this process, been logging in everything, my daily temps all at the same time, my cervical position, and CM. Some one did recommend using the clear blue advanced digital, it takes the guess work out... So if it don't happen this cycle, that will be the next thing I will try. Wish me luck ladies, and I hope WE all get our BFP soon!!!!! FXFXFXFFFXFXFXFXFFXFXFXFXF


----------



## AngienDaniel

Sorry you didn't do well in your program, Fluter. It sounds like you had quite a bit to deal with.

Good luck with your cycle, Amy101. It can be so stressful.

How is that baby, LLawson? I am so excited for photos. He is due in September, right?

The hubby is working today so we can go to Mexico. He is working for this try all by himself and he says he is stressing. I thought it was cute cause paying for it seems like the easy part to me.. He is a good friend and husband to me. We will have the money way before I figured. He doesn't work too much overtime cause he doesn't want to increase his yearly gross pay amount, (and he likes being home), but we have cut out quite a few things and have been able to save that way. I could technically try by the end of August/September. I want to give my husband time to renew himself though even though he has been smoke-free for over two months now. I may just try earlier than my original plan. I have my last visit for my vein surgery on the 2nd. Everything seems to be doing well though. I am sending off my passport on the 11th of August. I think when it comes back we might start planning our trip.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, dont feel like a failure! I could never do all that you are doing. You have a family you are taking care of. With a new little one and the older children I dont think I would get anywhere in school so youve accomplished lot!
Angie, Baby Kye is doing great. Im having Braxton Hicks every evening like clockwork when I try and finally relax for the day. I started the non stress tests last week and will have to do those weekly unless Im having an ultrasound that week. I have an ultrasound tomorrow so I get to skip the NST this week. :) I cant wait until tomorrow to see how much hes grown and get more pics. The lady doing the ultrasounds here is awesome and always sends me home with lots of pics!
We pretty much have everything done except for hanging a few things on the nursery wall so all we need now is the baby. My husband has had a blast at putting all of the furniture and things together said he didnt want help ( his older brothers wanted to help). He said he really enjoys it knowing hes putting together all the babies stuff himself and it makes it surreal. We just cant wait for the little guy to get here. Weve been waiting about 11 yrs and probably spent over 20,000 to get him so it will be such a joy to finally see his litte face. :)
Hes due Sept. 26 but she thinks I will go a few weeks earlier. Ill know more after this ultrasound and when she starts doing cervix checks.
I had my baby shower a little over a week ago. It was alot of people and alot of stuff. Ill try and post a few pics.
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## Navygrrl

Fluter - I think you had more than enough reason to not even worry about that class. You'll do great this next time around, and hopefully your school will replace the grade so it won't even show up. <3

Angie - Glad things are working out for you. Hopefully this time around you will get your THB.

Amy - sounds like everything is going well. Fingers crossed that you won't have to wait as long as some of us.

Llawson - I can't believe you're almost full term! I can't wait to see pics from the baby shower. :)

AFM - If I weren't done trying before, I'm seriously done now. Had a LEEP done last week and the results came back cancer in situ. The margins were positive, but the doctor is hoping that the left over cells will resolve themselves. Next step is a cone biopsy, and if the margins aren't clear, then it's on to a hysterectomy.

On the positive side, I'm registered for school to finish my bachelor's, and then my master's. :) My oldest leaves for college in less than two weeks, and it sucks, but he's being a butt, so it's probably time, LOL.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LLawson

Navy, Im so sorry for everything you are going through right now. It sounds like you have a plan so things will get better.
My youngest left for college in July of last year. I didnt have any left at home so I felt like it was the end of the world. I had empty nest syndrome so bad! About the time I started getting used to my freedom and not having to wake anyone or clean up after them and cook for them etc... he was back LOL he only had to go a max of 1 year cause he took 2 yrs in high school but he doubled up on his hrs and was back home in 6 months. He was so homesick being in Florida and us in Ky. He was home not even a month when I found out I was pregnant so no more empty nest for me for a long time. Its funny how that all worked out. He doesnt seem to have any intentions of leaving again anytime soon. He took a very well paying job and Im back to having to wake him, clean after him and feed him again. LOL I dont mind at all. He works 4-5 10 hrs a day so hes gone from 6am to 630 pm. He takes Mom and Dad out for supper a few nights a week or brings something home, he pays all of his own bills and has been very helpful since Moms pregnant. Hes a very responsible young man.
Hopefully you will feel the same way when your son takes off.
Heres a few shower pics. &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-08-02-09-51-06-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2016-08-02-09-51-13-1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5









received_1332363523458930.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4









received_1332363433458939.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4









received_1332363460125603.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KzBIG

I think I belong to this group. TR in April, 39 and now TTC #1 with DH. Children from previous marriages for both of us but this will be our first if we can pull this off. I have no idea what to expect but I'm looking forward to this new chapter.


----------



## LLawson

Welcome KzBIG! This is the right place. I had a TR in FEB.2013 and about to have my first TR baby.


----------



## LLawson

Yesterdays visit didnt go very well. I had a little raised BP and protein in my urine. Im currently doing the 24 hr urine test and she drew blood for bloodwork and I go back for results on Friday. She and I both hope Im just sick and it isnt preeclampsia. Keep us in your prayers please.&#128522;I did get some more beautiful pics of the little guy. Hes weighing in atb3 pds 11 ounces. I will be getting weekly ultrasounds now.
 



Attached Files:







1470171173541.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









1470171155613.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









1470171118565.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1









1470171085844.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









1470171063062.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLawson

Few more. Sorry!
 



Attached Files:







1470171043868.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









1470170950105.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngienDaniel

He looks like you from these photos LLawson! I am sorry about the scare you are going thru. I hope it ends up being no problem.

Welcome, K.. I would fill out the rest of your name, but I forgot what it was.. :D I hope it doesn't take you long to conceive. 

I wrote a long speal yesterday, but I suppose it wasn't meant for me to post since my computer started acting up at that same time. Needless to say, I am praying for you, Navy. I personally feel that the tubal reversal was the biggest regret I will ever have in my life, (apart from the original). I will pray that you don't have to have a hysterectomy and that all becomes normal. 

LLawson, your photos were beautiful! You look beautiful!


----------



## fluterby429

LL he is adorable!!! I hope you don't have PE. Keep us updated. Won't belong and he will be here. 

Angie, I need to find some birth control and start it next month too so I can plan my trip for Oct. Do you know what days you are planning to be there?


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Angie and Fluter!
I passed all the tests except my BP and even though I passed the 24hour urine test I still had protein in my urine at the visit Friday. My BP actually got much higher while I was at the doctor so they are worried Im trying to still go into preeclampsia so I go back Tuesday for another ultrasound and if the BP is still high they will try and come up with a plan on what to do. She said meds will help me but harm him. They want to see what his growth is and go from there so please keep us in your prayers! I dont want him early but dont want him to suffer either so Ive been a mess thinking about it all. My BP has still been up all weekend so I really dont see it changing. She didnt put me on bed rest but asked me to lay around and be lazy from here on out and eat a bunch more protein cause she wants him fattened up asap. No exercise or up doing much. Thats going to be hard for me cause Im so uncomfortable laying around. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ll you might ask your doctor about giving you steroid shots to develop their lungs faster in the event you deliver early. It sounds like they are keeping close tabs on you and the little one :) you'll be fine.


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I hope your visit tomorrow shows all is well with the BP. I am sure the added stress isn't helping..


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Ladies. Brandy They did mention if he was coming early they would give me some steroids. I had to go back on my Flonase and they said the only reason they dont like you on that is because the steroids cause big babies. I wonder if those steroids would affect his lungs as well?
I go today at 11:30 please keep us in your prayers! My BP is giving in at all and staying high even with rest so its got me puzzled....
Angie and Fluter, it seems like time has just flown by for you gals. Youll be in Mexico in no time&#55357;&#56832;. Angie a vacation along with it sounds nice. I havent even been able to get in my pool. Im here by myself all day and until almost 7 sometimes later cause the guys are working extra hrs trying to get some car projects done before the baby gets here. Im afraid with all this going on to go get in the pool by myself&#55357;&#56850;
Have a nice day Ladies! Ill update you later today.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thinking about you LLawson! Popped in to check on ya... Hope all is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I popped in to check on ll as well. I noticed in my previous post I said "their" lungs.. Sorry it's the twin mommy in me. Everything is times 2 to me haha. Plus I spend more time on forums with multiples.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Ladies! Im still hanging in there. Lots of confusion the last several days! Ill try and make this short but its alot of info.
I went in Tues. and my BP was still sky high. They messed up and scheduled me with a regular ultrasound so the lady that does the doppler was not there so they really couldnt find out much with that. They sent me straight over to the hospital to monitor me awhile. I was there just a few hrs and he started me on a BP med called Labatalol. He said they usually dont like starting you on bp meds this late in pregnancy but he needed to try something. (Im going back and forth from he and she because I see a midwife but one of her Drs. Had to come in on this because of the BP issues so Im seeing them both now.) anyway it came down long enough to send me home. They started another 24 hr protein test I had to finish and take back. The nurse blew out my vein while I was there. Never had that happen after all those knee surgeries!! Horribly painful. I thought my hand was literally going to blow off my body. Anyway, my BP has still been up, not quite as high. I went back today, had the correct ultrasound they didnt check his growth they are going to do that next Thurs. she did check his stomach and it had doubled the size it needed to so that was great news! She checked his BP, umbilical cord and fluid and he was doing great! I will post pics from my phone in a bit! He blew me a kissy face today! LOL of course my BP was still high in the office so he has doubled my Labetalol. Hopefully that works and its not too low. He wants me back Monday to check that and then Thursday for another ultrasound. I feel like I live there now but its not that far and as long as they are on top of everything I will do whatever I have to. There was no protein in my urine at the office today and my 24 hr protein came back lower than before and all the blood tests/labs from the hospital were good so hopefully we are back on track. This BP med is giving me headaches so I hate to see what happens when I double the dose tonight.&#128530; so other than my BP I think we are good. He even said with measuring with the tape Im actually measuring a week ahead again! Hopefully he stays put awhile longer. I cant wait to see what he weighs next week. I cant hardly go to the store or walk because it feels like hes coming out its so painful! Thatnkind of happened all at once! LOL I dont remember that with the others. He is still head down today and cute as can be!


----------



## LLawson

Thats his foot on his forehead. LOL
 



Attached Files:







20160811_134059.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0









20160811_133924.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1









20160811_091806-1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AngienDaniel

Awww. LLawson, those photos are incredible!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Angie! They crack me up. I Love watching everything hes doing now on the ultrasounds. These doppler ones are amazing! She showed us yesterday his little belly moving up and down where he was practising his breathing and his sucking which is where she caught the duck face and hes always got an arm across his head or hand on his face and a foot up by his face or forehead. That cracks my husband up because I always have a hand on my face or arm up across my forehead when I sleep just like alot of these pics. LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

Super cute


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, it's amazing how those little actions are there from the very beginning. Those photos are really priceless. I am excited to see his birth photos.

I am having second thoughts about IVF again. I told the hubby that I needed to sit down and really ask myself what I want because I go back and forth so often anymore. I am not going to do IVF at the end of September anymore. I am going to just pray about it and wait. I have an almost 18 year old and I selfishly want to do so many things that having a baby would prevent me from doing. One day I am all good with starting over and the next, I am fully set against it. I am just gonna sit on it for awhile though.. Maybe next year will have a better outlook for my frame of mind. I will definitely still be checking in on everyone. 
Excited to see that baby, LLawson!


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Angie,
Im sorry your having problems making up your mind but I understand completely. I too went back and forth several times cause I really didnt have the money to waste if it didnt work. This whole thing has been such a roller coaster ride.
I wish you nothing but the best in whatever you decide to do.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## AngienDaniel

Thanks LLawson!


----------



## fluterby429

LL those are amazing pics. I'm glad things with your BP seem to be calming down. It won't be long until he's here! I know you're so excited and probably so ready for him to be here


----------



## LLawson

Well my BP was better yesterday. My platelet count is going down so they are monitoring that too. I have to go at least twice a week sometimes more. They told me yesterday to make sure I have everything ready at home because they will induce the first week of Sept. If he doesn't come before then. If I have anymore Bp or platelet issues they said they will feel safe taking him anytime after Monday when i will be 35 weeks. They said with the high bp they like to use the epidural to help regulate my bp during labor. It helps keep it low and if your platelets drop below 100 the anesthesiologist doesnt like doing anything. Mine went from 151 to 135 in a week. So its a waiting game. He did gain weight. Hes 4pd9oz. now.&#128522;
Heres some new pics with his hand on his face. If you notice his eyes were open in most of these which was so neat to watch but kind of scary in the pics. Thats his foot and all 5 toes on his forehead again. LOL
 



Attached Files:







20160818_170249.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 2









20160818_170357.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









20160818_170435.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngienDaniel

Your little baby cracks me up..


----------



## LLawson

Angie the ultrasound tech said hes so photogenic that she cant wait for me to come in and let him do his thing. LOL


----------



## AngienDaniel

He really is! You have the best ultrasound photos I've ever seen. Your little guy is always doing something funny in the photos.


----------



## fluterby429

He's so cute. I can't wait to see him on the outside


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Ladies! No good pics from yesterday. He wouldnt face us but she said that could be good cause hes head down and faced away so hes getting ready but that doesnt mean he wont flip back around a few times. He scared me though. His heart rate was going up and down. She looked around and he had him cord in his hand and was squeezing it off and on during the whole ultrasound and finally let go before she finished. It was a looong ultrasound. LOL she said they have women come in all the time with the babies heart rate doing this and almost always its the baby playing with it when they get them on ultrasound. Now Im like how often is he doing this and I hope hes ok....
My platelets are now 120. They didnt check his growth they are going to wait until Tuesday and she said probably talk about an induction next week or the week after. My BP has been fine the last few times but I had to stay on the NST machine Monday for over an hour and a half cause he wasnt moving like they wanted him to but I told her, hes wide open and moving non stop and as soon as I get back there he always falls asleep..


----------



## AngienDaniel

I can't believe he will be here soon. It doesn't seem like so much time has passed already!~ I bet you are definitely ready! I bet your hubby is over-the-moon excited..


----------



## LLawson

Well we are inducing on the 8th. Little man only gained 5 ozs. In 12 days so they are ready to get him out. They drew more blood today. If my platelets get too low before the 8th they will go ahead and induce. She said hes going to be small but should be otherwise healthy. Hes still getting an 8/8 score on his ultrasounds so thats good news. She also said she could be off 10% either way on his weight so Im hoping he will be a little bigger. My belly is huge and I havent gained anywhere else so I dont see how he cant be....she said he weighed 4 pds. 14 oz. today.
Please keep us in your prayers ladies! I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will be praying for you both.. <3


----------



## fluterby429

Oh goodness he is going to be a tiny little thing. I hope all goes smoothly. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you! Fx the little one is packing on the pounds.


----------



## LLawson

Well Little Kye arrived yesterday. Hes 4 pounds 10 ounces and 18 inches long. Hes doing great! Didnt even have to go to NICU. 
I went for my appt. Thursday and my bp and protein were off the charts again so they told me to go home get my bags and back to the hospital asap they were inducing that night. 
They started me out with a Foley Bulb Catheter in my cervix. It dilated me to 3 by morning and they broke my water. They started me on pitocin and with every contraction the babys heartrate bottomed out. They took me off the pitocin and he was still doing it with a regular contraction without the pitocin so we had to go in for an emergency c section. Hes doing great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats LL! He's adorable!


----------



## fluterby429

He's adorable!!! Congrats. So glad he's doing well. Hope you're getting some rest. C-sections are rough.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Awe... That's what I get for not checking in more often! The little guy was exactly what your doctor said pretty much.... He is so cute!


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm sorry he had to have such a stressful introduction to the world, but he looks perfect. Congratulations! Make sure you let people help you so all you have to do is heal and love that beautiful little boy. <3






Brief update on me: Finally had my follow up visit with my doctor, and things are actually a bit worse than initially thought. Due to the location of the CIN3 cells, pap smears will never catch them, and he'll never be able to see them on Colposcopy. I'm scheduled for a total hysterectomy in December (so I can finish the school semester). He's going to take my cervix, uterus, and tubes, but luckily right now I can keep my ovaries. I really wish now that I had never had my reversal, but my husband keeps telling me that at least we had the chance to try to have children. I suppose one day I'll think that as well, but not right now.

Angie - I fully expect to hear wonderful news from you soon!

I'm still reading here every now and then, because I can't help but hope and pray that all of you get your take home babies. Also, because we've become a sort of family, and I like to read what's going on with everyone. :)


----------



## LLawson

Thanks everyone! Kye is doing great. He had his first pediatrician appt yesterday and he had gained an ounce. Hes on some super expensive formula with extra calories other than that hes like a regular newborn. Not sure how we will ever afford it but we will manage and hopefully he wont have to have it long. Its 85.00 a case and it will take about 5 cases a month..
They took 32 staples out of me yesterday. I still have a few layers of stitches and they put steri strips on. He said they cut the out scar/incision out and did a little cosmetic stuff cause he thought the cut the tubal reversal doc did was absolutely horrible. They took alot of scar tissue out so Im pretty sore still. Hopefully I will be healed and back to normal in no time.
Waiting for good news from Angie and Cupcake now!
Navy, Im so sorry for everything you are going through.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

He is so cute and tiny.. Sorry about the food cost. I don't know why doctors make everything difficult. At least he will be a little chubs before too long.. :)

Long post ahead:


Navy, your post made me all kinds of sad. I have regretted my decision to untie my tubes since almost the beginning. It was the worst mistake I have ever made in my life. Even the original ligation didn't cause me so much regret. It has caused turmoil in my body and mind that will last me the rest of my life. The only reason I keep moving forward is because I am halfway stupid. People say I will always fail because of the NK cells attacking the embryo, but I know that they cannot be always right because I have two living children, so I keep moving forward ---- spending more money. Money means nothing though in the face of what we hope for so it's like pennies to me. I am sorry that this is happening to you. I have prayed for you to not have to go thru the surgery, but I can't even pretend to know why He allows some people to suffer that don't deserve it, and some to succeed that don't deserve it. It is the question of the ages for sure. If God does not keep you from the surgery, I pray He will take away the sadness in your heart. This journey has turned me into a fanatic against tubal ligation and definitely reversals.



I will be having my 3rd IVF in October. I didn't want to tell too many people since I am pretty sure what I write here is 'monitored' by my husband's ex and it's none of their business. I am not sure if I will fail again. Maybe. I haven't done too well so far, but if I do, I will be trying again and again, until I am either dead, or too old. Some days moving forward seems the most difficult thing in the world. Not for the money, but for the pain of the battle I willingly walk into time after time. 
I am on Fish oil 3x a day, Vitex 2x, Maca 2x, aspirin, multivitamin, Methyl B-12 Coq10 2x.. I have taken all of these for around 4 or 5 months.. I have given up coffee, but will be adding in a cup each day just because I am sick of the struggle to give up everything. I eat 2 eggs for breakfast, drink tons of water, and have salad for dinner, no dressing.. I eat fruit during the day when I want to 'comfort eat', (which is often.) I also eat a protein bar each day for extra protein so I have made my diet almost entirely protein for the next month. I will be starting my birth control on this Sunday. I also will be taking Claritin, Benadryl and Pepcid from my retrieval to around 10dpo because each of those pills are immune suppressants. I am scared about the blood clot issues from the birth control thanks to the stupid doctors, but it's all I can do so I will work through it. October is such a difficult month for me, but the truth is with all my losses, every month has a sucky memory. I won't be announcing any pregnancy here until at least 12 to 14 weeks if I succeed. Some of you ladies have been a part of my life for over 4 years now, that's longer than most marriages these days.. :D I have enjoyed listening to your stories and being a part of your journeys. In 2 days I start my bc.. Any of you can feel free to pray for me. I am praying for all of you..


----------



## Navygrrl

Thanks so much, Angie. I really do hope and pray that you will get your take home baby. You've worked so hard for so long.

I really wish December would get here so I could get this over with. Waiting is the worst part.


----------



## Mommabrown

Baby Kye is adorable!! Congrats LLawson! Glad he's putting on weight and hopefully you can transition to a cheaper formula soon. 

Navy big hugs to you! I know how much I've regretted that TL as well. Will be thinking of you. 

Angie third times the charm right! Fx for you. 

Afm, 
I started Maca Root powder this month and let me tell you that crap tastes awful! But I had a better period and no spotting got days after my period stopped like it has been doing in the several months before. 

I do hope to see some old girls check in once in awhile...I often think of Faith and wonder how she is.


----------



## fluterby429

LL that is some crazy expensive formula! So happy to hear he's doing well. 

Navy I'm so sorry about your upcoming hysterectomy. I know that has to be weighing on your mind. It's best to be healthy and your husband is supportive. Hugs to you. 

Angie and I are going to be bump buddies!!! (I'm being positive) I'll have my FET next month. I started my bcp yesterday to plan my period. Hopefully Angie and I can meet up while there.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Navy, I am thinking of you each day.

MommaBrown, I also think of Faith and CJ a lot. I wish I had had them on my Facebook, but maybe one day they will check back in..


Fluter, I pray we are bump buddies too! I figured up my days and I won't start my bc until the 19th, but I am still on this protein plan and it is tough some days. I am already down to 135 though. Protein diets must be good for weight loss cause I was really struggling to get below that 139 mark until this 'diet'. It is hard to stay faithful to it. :)
I am not really nervous yet. I suppose that will come soon. I got my passport back already and everything is taken care of for the trip. Less than one month left...I keep dreaming about babies... The story of my life... I don't really know the full extent of the skill of the doctor I am seeing, but I will find out soon. I am always a difficult case though so hopefully God (and the doctor) can send me home with a baby or two.. 
3rd time's the charm.. <3


----------



## LLawson

Navy, Ill be praying for you and your upcoming surgery. Im wondering if thats where I will eventually end up. Im struggling with what birth control to go with,even though ai dont think I would ever get pregnant in a million years! I just didnt want to tie my tubes again because I felt that was the biggest mistake of my life ever. I will never be able to carry anymore children. This one has about killed me. My blood pressure still has not come back down to normal. I dont know if its the pain aim still having? He had to cut me from the belly button to close to the pubic bone (same incision from reversal). He said he took out the old scar and alot of scar tissue.. I had the 32 staples removed last week and steri strips placed on top and he said there was a few layers of stitches on the inside. I go back tomorrow for another follow up. Im hoping its just pain cause my bp has never done this. I even talked them into letting me go back on my regular bp meds yesterday (Lisinopril) that Labetalol they had me on and kept increasing was doing nothing for me. I was up to 400mg twice a day. I havent changed much since starting the Lisinopril back yesterday. I hope it just takes a little time to kick in. Its just so strange that I went this while pregnancy with no issues and all at once the last month my bp shoots up and all this happens and they assure me it will drop as soon as I have the baby and it never has. 
Kye is doing great! He was up to 5 lbs 4 ozs at his checkup yesterday.&#55357;&#56832;
Fluter and Angie I wish you both luck and will be praying for you. Cupcake you too! I cant wait to hear from you.
Mommabrown, Good Luck to you! I took some stuff called beetroot to help with my platelet issue and that had to be the worst tasting stuff ever! The things we will go through to get a baby! LOL
Maybe you ladies can look me up on facebook. Im private under Stephanie-Danny Lawson so if you send a request let me know cause I dont know alot of your real names. Im on there more and have lots of baby pics.&#55357;&#56835;
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! I've been updating my Journal, but wanted to pop in to tell you I'm going to be bump buddies with Flutter & Angie! lol (being positive too!) I go Monday or Tues for cd 3-4 labs to start our IVF cycle!!! I did have an amh level at consult..0.58, which is low but had an afc of 10+follies at cd 7 so not trying to be discouraged! Praying this is our ticket to our thb, my heart & our bank account can't take much more!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Llawson, I hope your blood pressure goes back to normal soon. A c-section that horrible would give me high blood pressure too. I pray and pray that I can have a normal delivery and not have to have another c-section. I am glad your son is getting plumper. I feel that I will only be able to have one pregnancy too. I know that in these last years I have put my body thru quite a bit and pregnancy will be a lot different than it was in my 20's. I am nervous about it really. The hubby and I have talked about trying until we have two babies, but I am not so sure I want two. I am pretty sure that I just want one pregnancy. I just am not sure how my body will act after all these years. 

It's gonna be neat with us all cycling at the same time. The days are going by quickly. I figured for sure that they would pass by slowly... I start my birth control on the 19th. Seems like the doubts roll in ever so often during the day.. The ones that tell me I am dumb for trying, I will only fail again... *sigh*. I guess I am more nervous than I realized, even though we have already decided to try again right away if I were to fail. Failure has become such a huge part of my life with fertility so it's hard to anticipate anything else. It makes me sad, but I can't make myself feel positive anymore. I just feel a strong desire to keep going and to accept God's answer, whatever it is. I wish I could feel more positive. It won't change how I keep walking either way though. 
I am glad that I don't have to worry about birth control. One positive thing with having no tubes.. :)


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I try so hard to be positive. It seems like such a struggle but Im still hanging in there and being as positive as I can.
I saw my doctor today to check my incision. Ive had a knot in the middle of my stomach that I just figured was just tissue still healing. He tells me today it may be infection but hes hoping its just something that I cant remember the name of to save my life..... Im hoping its what he named and not infection. I swear I Cant have one procedure of any kind without having some complications.
Pray for me that its not infection. I see him again on the 26th to find out.
My bp hasnt come down much since going back to Lisinopril but he doubled my dose to 20 mg today so hopefully that will do the trick. He has me worried now about infection and I hope thats not why its lingering up.
Angie, I really had a great pregnancy probably better than the ones in my 20s up until I got about 7 months and my size affected my asthma and then about the 8th month when my bp went up. No morning sickness or anything. Of course recovery has been a Bitch (excuse my language but it really has me stressed and in so much pain).
Fluter, Angie and Cupcake this is so exciting. All 3 of you cycling at the same time.


----------



## Navygrrl

Cupcake! So happy to see you back. I really hope this is your THB!

I'm praying for all of you. <3

Llawson - I hope the lisinopril does the trick for you. I was on that briefly, but I was like one of the 5 people who get that weird coughing side effect. I'm on Amlodopine and it's working pretty well.

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook, I'm Kathy Wallace Contant. I don't really post much, and I'm pretty geeky.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I will be praying for you Llawson. I also had perfect pregnancies with my two living children, (up till my second was breech). Not a single issue. I have been struggling with anxiety up till about 3 months ago. My leg is also still healing from that vein ablation. They say it takes up to a year for the vein to dissolve. Other than that I really have been blessed with great health. Having that so-called immune disorder is bad only for fertility cause I don't have any sickness, no blood pressure problems, nothing. I really just struggle with anxiety because of these last few years of baby trying.. After this is done, I know I will be so much better off. I pray it's done this trip and we have our baby so I can stop. I am ready to stop, but I won't until I finish this fight. I just will never quit after I have given so much.
Did your doctor not give you any infection meds? I had infection bad after my reversal. I had to get a shot in the booty. I hope it's not infection and you bp goes down. It probably will just take a bit to get it stabilized. That little guy of yours is adorable!

Navy, you can't possibly be as geeky as my husband and I. Fellow geeks are hard to find. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Edit: I tried adding you, Navy, but you are a bigger introvert than I am and your Facebook is locked up like my Mamaw's china.. You can add me though.. Angela Marie Tweedle. Oh, and I thought Dr. Who was a Canadian program?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Navy! So sorry to hear about the upcoming surgery! Hope it goes as well as possible! I've decided that I'm only thinking positive about this cycle, until I get hcg results. I'm going to believe it's going to work instead of worrying and being negative! Oh btw guess whose AF is showing up a day early???? So excited to call tomorrow CD 1, as weird as that sounds :/


----------



## LLawson

Navy and Angie, I accepted your requests on Facebook. Its nice to put more pics with your names.
Angie he didnt give me any antibiotics yet. I see him again on the 26th and will ask him then if he thinks I should have some just in case. They pumped me full the whole time I Was in the hospital and started them before they started induction because I tested positive for strep B. I dont know if that would help? They put me on calcium and magnesium for anxiety and it did the trick. I dont know if you could take it or if it would hamper you getting pregnant but its an alternative to other meds.
Cupcake, Angie and Fluter when do you do your actual IVFs? October?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yes, tentatively October 21 for me!


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie Flutter and cupcake oh my gosh I'm so so so excited for you all!!! 

llawson I hope you are recovering better. When they remove the scar tissue it always seems to take longer to recover. I lived in my recliner for weeks after my 3rd because of it. 

Y'all can send me a FR on Facebook. Shell Brown.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake thats so exciting. Its so close!
Mommabrown, I believe it. I thought my tubal reversal was bad. This has been absolutely horrible.
My bp still hasnt gone down after doubling my Lisinopril. I was researching causes and theres actually a post partum pre eclampsia and Im wondering if thats whats going on? If so its says it takes high doses of bp meds and can last 6weeks to a year before going back to normal and its more common with c sections. Sounds exactly like what I have going on so Im going to mention it to the doctor. Still debating on whether to call them today and see if I should triple my meds cause my bp is running 170/114 today.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I leave on the 12th of October, LLawson. Cupcake and I are having full IVF and Fluter is having a FET. I have promised that I won't be telling anyone yay or nay until February 10th though.. I have not even decided if I am going to tell my kid as my family would try to get it out of him. I have suffered way too many times with announcing too early. It will be hard, but doable.

Do any of you know if you can travel with meds? I have some blood thinner shots leftover from my IVF last year and I would like to take them with me. Can I carry them on the plane even if they do not have a label with my name on them? I think I have prepared for everything. We have decided to freeze a sample from my hubby just in case I ever want to go back. It's cheaper than more plane tickets. I am getting everything packed and ready. I hope we all succeed. I am positive that this doctor will be the one for us. I am ready for this journey to bring us our baby cause I am tired..

LLawson, I don't know much about blood pressure, but I did see one of my friends post the other day about a recall they had on the blood pressure medicine you take last year. I am sure they probably got it figured out, but I just wanted to let you know that it was recalled nationally. I am not sure why your bp is still so high. I know that stress can cause it to fluctuate horribly and it sounds like you are really stressed about it. Maybe you can do one relaxing thing everyday, on top of your meds. I sure hope they figure it out for you. I can't imagine going thru all that whilst having a new baby to care for and worry about too. Praying for you!
Cupcake, I hope we both stay positive!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I dont blame you on waiting to tell everyone. My husband and I kept it a secret from everyone but you all on here because I was scared too death and needed to share with someone. We found out in January and didnt tell anyone until April after I had the Harmony test results. It was pure torture too. I was showing quite a bit and had to keep telling everyone I was extremely bloated for some reason. So my pregnancy went really fast for everyone else cause I was almost halfway through it before they found out.
I did see the recall but when I clicked on it it just says theres alot of side effects. It doesnt say anything about batches or anything if its an actual recall so Im confused?
If you did see more than me let me know cause thats what Im back on now is the Lisinopril.
Im excited for all 3 of you. It will be a great time to get pregnant. You wont have to suffer too many hot summer months. I wish you all the best and pray for all 3 of you nightly!


----------



## Mommabrown

oh girls I don't blame y'all for keepin it secret. We get crap from everyone all the time about having another from both our families. I feel I wouldn't announce this next time around at all till after I gave birth. I want to just enjoy my life without the weight of everyone else's opinions. 

Yes I actually take lispronil for bp and have not have any side effects but it scared me enough to stop taking it. 

Angie I have no clue about traveling with meds as when I had my TR years ago we drove in our car to Tennessee.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I considered driving, but it only cost 362 dollars for a round-trip plane ticket and there was no way I was gonna get by with paying that little driving from Pennsylvania. :D I guess I can call and ask about the meds, but it's such a hassle. I have decided to take all my medical records with me. I was definitely considering not doing it, but I realized that if I wanted a full chance, I had to be fully honest with myself and the doctor. I decided not to hide my fertility history that way he can read and see what the other doctor's recommended and go from there. I have felt better since I decided. I have only been on the birth control for three days now and I have felt some pretty yucky side-effects. I stay hot. At night I am as hot as Hades itself. I get little wonky headaches throughout the day. They make me nervous, so I stay more active than I normally am. They make my personality more snappy than usual. I have only 18 more days of the nasty things.. I think sometimes I am glad that I no longer have any tubes cause I don't have to worry about birth control after IVF. I turned 37 this year though so I sometimes feel my age for sure. I have been keeping a daily journal. The hubby is so nervous about the trip. He says he isn't half as nervous about the success as he is me being there by myself for so long. Personally, I am excited about the trip cause it brings rest, rest, rest.. I am nervous about the doctor, but not at all nervous about the results as we have decided to keep going with this doctor until we succeed. IVF is such a gamble. I suppose it's a matter of how much you're willing to gamble on your future. I would be grateful to have twins so I would not be tempted to try IVF again, that's for sure.. The hubby definitely wants two babies. I would be content with one. I don't talk to anyone about it but you guys... My Mom is definitely against me having babies at 'my advanced age'. and the hubby's family is still riding his exes crack, so they will never be a part of our kid's future--- which makes me a bit sad cause people are so silly, I think. Whatcha gonna do though but keep walking forward?? I am excited about the future we are building cause I have definitely worked and worked to be here. I also am somewhat selfishly glad that me and the hubby and my son get to reap the rewards of our sacrifices. A baby/babies is a great joy..

I have rambled on and on again. I think I show my nervousness with talk. I never talk so much until I get nervous.

How's that blood pressure doing now, LLawson? 
I would love to tell everyone about a pregnancy and shout it from the rooftops, but after that fiasco last October when I was sure there were no tubes to have another tubal, I got side-shot and I don't want that to happen again in my future. I decided to wait until after we know what we are having and the first trimester is over before we say anything to anyone. I want to have the Harmony test too.
Hope all of you are well!
I will try to stop in once a week or so. I am thinking about everyone! Praying. Especially for you, Navy!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake yay!!!!!

I'll be leaving Oct 13 but I won't be doing an FET. Somehow, I've managed to get knocked up again. I'm super scared!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLawson

Angie they increased my BP meds to 30 mg which I just took an hour ago and waiting to see what happens.
I got my hospital bill (for me only and not the OBGYN part) it was 27,549.36. How insane is that? Thank Goodness I have insurance and it knocked it down to a little over 1000 but since I paid before I left the hospital they give us a discount and it ended up being just a little under 700. I did not know they offered that. Someone from billing actually came to my room and gave me papers about it so of course I took advantage of it and paid it then. She said most hospitals do it but sometimes you have to ask so to those getting ready to do the IVF if you do end up pregnant ask at the hospital if you can get a discount if you pay before leaving. Its worth it!
Also Angie, make sure the Harmony test is in your insurances network. Mine was the Materniti 21 and my doctors office had to send to a lab out of state that wasnt in my network and we didnt know until after I did it. I got a bill for almost 2172.00 Ive been fighting it since March and the doctor wrote a note saying it was a standard procedure with my maternal age and high risk pregnancy. I had to appeal it and send that in. They finally just paid it this week.
I wish you all the best and Im praying for you all!
Please continue to send prayers for me as well as I try and figure out whats up with my bp and get it taken care of. Its starting to scare me and Ive had 2 migraines this week and its taking a toll on me with a newborn. And 
Kye is up to 6 pounds now and doing great!!


----------



## LLawson

Awesome news Fluter! Ill be praying for you that everything goes well this time.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## fluterby429

I sent out a couple friend requests. I'm Tally Brown &#128522;


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wow flutter! Fxd this one is a keeper!


----------



## Mommabrown

Girls I'm doing head stands for you all that these are your stickies!! 

LLawson its ridiculous what they charge for in a hospital. Hope them upping your meds helps. 

Flutter whoop girl can't wait to hear those numbers!


----------



## Navygrrl

Wow, those are some beautiful lines. FX that this sticks!


----------



## AngienDaniel

LLawson, I sure hope they get your blood pressure under control! I can't believe how fast that baby is putting on weight...

Fluter, I think it's amazing that you don't have to pay for a FET! Getting pregnant on your own is always a better ending.. Those lines look great! Hopefully I will be right behind you and we can be bump buddies with Cupcake just a few weeks after that! 

20 DAYS LEFT FOR ME! It has been a long year! This time last year I had just found out that I was pregnant! This journey has sometimes beat me down so low I didn't think I was gonna be able to get back up. Stupid birth control makes me emo! I decided that I am not going to even consider taking birth control again.. It is wearing on my mind, but 4 days down already. These pills have been the most stressful part so far. Especially since my biggest problem with anxiety is that it gives me chest pain so I constantly stress about the pain being birth control related..
Well it's chore day for me!


----------



## fluterby429

Today's line is much darker. I had betas today. Should know the first number tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcakestoy

Looks good flutter! How's your numbers going?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Those sure are beautiful lines!


----------



## ~Brandy~

What's the number fluter?


----------



## fluterby429

Well my number was only 38. Per the estimator it's in range. I've checked tests and the line is getting darker. I had another beta Friday afternoon (27 hours later). I'll have another one tomorrow afternoon and ultra sound this Thurs. I'm pretty nauseated most of the day and have no appetite so I'm hoping its a good sign. I haven't had any bleeding. I had the tiniest light brown tinged cm when I checked CP on 12 dpo and nothing since. I'm hoping that was IB. 
I took a Walmart cheapie to compare to Wed's test for piece of mind and it's pretty dark for those tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for doubling #s!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope your numbers double! It's good you didn't take those birth control really. Ovulation dates were a bit off though since you were actually pregnant. Those lines look incredible really. Looks like you got a keeper for sure! I pray I am following close behind!


----------



## LLawson

Looking good Fluter!
Ive spent the last 2 nights in the ER with my bp. I went to the doctor Friday and they sent me straight to the hospital. I stayed several hrs until they got it stabilized and sent me home with a new med. (Procardia). By the time I got home I had a migraine that didnt go away and my bp shot up again so when I called the doctor of course they told me to get to the ER again.... So last night I was there several hrs again. They gave me something called a migraine cocktail. It brought it down to a regular headache and they got my bp down and sent me home and told me that new med needs a few days to kick in and I would have to keep coming back for IV drugs if it got high again the next few days. I still have a headache and swore it was the new med but she assured me it isnt....and told me to take in lots of Protein and wait for that new med to kick in and I would feel like a new woman. Well so far Im feeling like crap. LOL Angie I guess Protein is a fix for many things! Looks like Ill be drinking those shakes left over from when I was pregnant. They are still debating the preeclampsia which is about to drive me insane. They said its a little far out to develop it now but I had no protein in my urine Friday night. Saturday night I did. Im just wondering if Ive had it the whole time and they are overlooking it because I had no swelling. My face has started swelling a few days ago and my fingers but still nothing in my legs or feet. I just know Im ready for someone to figure out what the hell is going on and fix it. I had him 23 days ago and this is still going on....
Kye is up to 6.6 lbs now.&#55357;&#56397;
Ive never understood the protein thing. Can anyone explain it to me? What does it mean if you have it and what causes it and why do they want you to have more protein when they do find it in your urine?


----------



## LLawson

Oh and tomorrow is my actual due date!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mommabrown

Woo filter those are some pretty lines! And I say 38 is a great number to start with! Fix for doubling numbers! 

Lawson oh man that sounds awful to be going through. I hope the meds and protein help and you get to feeling better. 

Angie it'll be here quickly!! Fix for you girl! 

Cupcake sending lots and lots of good vibes babe!


----------



## fluterby429

LL I don't even know the answer to why more protein. I'll have to research it for you in my medical book. 

Beta on Friday was 63 from 38 just 24 hours before. My doctor wants to see me today


----------



## AngienDaniel

Dang, Lawson! You are having the most awful time with that blood pressure. I think that's one of my biggest fears for pregnancy at my age... Almost everyone has suffered quite a bit for it during late pregnancy. It's scary, even though you get a little person to love those health issues are real.. I think that having protein in your urine is bad because it means your kidneys aren't filtering correctly. I sure hope it isn't pre eclampsia for you. I would be stressed even with just them not figuring it out. I truly believe that most doctors aren't smart enough to wipe their own cracks. I know with today's education system, I am very careful to be my own advocate when I see an ignorant medical professional, and that is way too often.. I hope your new meds are the trick for you.

So glad your number is going up appropriately, Fluter! It is such a relief when those numbers come in. Sometimes it just takes a healthy pregnancy to kick a body into gear. 

I have 12 more days of birth control. They have given me a plethora of symptoms and have definitely aggravated my anxiety levels. I can't wait till they're done! They hubby and I have agreed that we feel the same way about babies lately---- one day we want, one day we don't. I don't see myself trying too much longer. As much as I would love to mother an infant again, I think I could live with it not happening now. I have been thru too much and although I believe I would feel some bitterness for the rest of my life, I also know I would feel happy for all the wonderful things I will do with no financial burdens of a new baby.
We will see I suppose. I have been on this diaper kick lately though and must admit that I hope I get to use them. If not I will give them to my son or daughter when they have children. 
I know one thing for definite... I will not take birth control ever again. I wouldn't wish these side effects on my worst enemy. 
I can't believe it's just two weeks till my trip. I have pretty much everything set, bag packed.. Husband set with his schedule.. Now I just have to make it beyond these pills and my anxiety. I also ordered some methyl-folate for my MTHFR. Gotta have that folate for them babies!! 
Cupcake, I hope all is well and your cycle is on track!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Oh, one more thing, LLawson... Those banana protein aren't too bad and at 30 grams, are WAY better than the 13grams I had before. They are rather expensive though, but I am currently on a 100 gram's of protein a day for that NK cell crap. I am going to try e-mailing the doctor once more about the Lovenox. I can't do a cycle without it and my biggest fear is that he won't prescribe it. It would ease so much worry. I may even text him to ask if he doesn't answer. I really need to know so I can maybe prepare in advance. To top that off my husbands bank card was cancelled again because he never uses it. It makes me want to hit him for not even buying a coffee or aomething every 6 months or so. Now I have to order him another card.


----------



## LLawson

Well I had my followup with the OBGYN yesterday. He upped my meds again cause my bp was up but no protein in my urine this time. I find that odd that it can go up one day and no trace the next. Ive been doing that this whole time, even before I had the baby. He said its onviously pregnancy related and this usually goes away as soon as you deliver and they are having a hard time figuring out why. So now today Im starting 20 mg of Lisinopril and 30mg of Procardia (twice a day). I see the new family Dr. wednesday and my OBGYN said hes an excellent Dr. And hes sure he will get me straightened out. He said theres so many routes with meds they can go since Im not breastfeeding or pregnant. If I dont see a big change within the next week or so Im calling a cardiologist. My brother n law works for some in a cath lab here and has been begging me to come see one. 
Angie, I was going to message you about the Protein shakes and see if you had tried them yet. Im out of banana and Walmart was out yesterday so Im going to Kroger today and see if they have any. Its by far my favorite and easiest to drink.
The good news is no headache yesterday and none so far today.
Im so excited for all of you! Angie and Cupcake I cant wait for your journeys to start. Im praying for you both. Fluter, Im praying for you as well and hope your numbers continue to rise. 
I discussed birth control again with the DR yesterday and he wont start me on anything until we get the bp issue taken care of and normal. I feel so sorry for my husband because we quit having sex several months ago because we were both so scared of hurting anything since we waited so long for this little guy. Now Ill be terrified to have sex until they get me on some type of birth control. As much as I would Love a bunch of babies this one has done me in with all my health issues. Ill never be able to carry another one.&#55357;&#56862; I was thinking last night at least its nice to know we can survive a relationship without sex. Angie, I never could take bc pills. I got migraines from everyone they ever put me on. I think Im hoing to go with the Depo shot because it doesnt affect your bp he said.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter that's great for just 24 hours! When do you do another Beta? How did things go with the Dr? 

Angie 12 days wooo!!! 
We have kept all our babywearing gear (Tula, RS, and wraps) for our children when they have babies as well. 
Lawson they have mini pills that aren't supposed to mess with your hormones as much. I took them while breastfeeding and could tell a better difference with them than any other bcp. 
Hopefully the new med plans kick in for you. 

Afm, 5 days till Af is supposed to show. I hate this part of the cycle the most.


----------



## fluterby429

Yesterday's beta was 188!!! Ultrasound on Thursday. Not sure if I'll do a beta again that day. 

LL I'm glad you're feeling better but it's so strange about your BP. 

Angie I hate bcp too. I was the 10th day of them when I took the test. I'm glad to be off of them.

Yesterday and today's test (18dpo) I need to stop obsessing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

Awesome news!


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown I will check into that mini pill. I had horrible migraines with all the pills the put me on in the past but that was 20 something yrs ago. LOL I know alot has changed!
Fluter Awesome news!


----------



## AngienDaniel

10 days left of pills!!! So glad for that!
LLawson, I had the shot after my son was born and didn't get pregnant with my daughter until almost 2 years later. I loved it! I am glad I won't ever have to worry about birth control. I went on a cleaning binge today and cleaned every room in my house. I know it is because of nervousness over my trip. I am definitely starting to feel it. I am mostly nervous about being away from my family so long and being alone there. It is what it is though and rest is better for the cycle.

Momma, I always hated the last days of the wait. They are the worst and I don't miss them at all! I hope your cycle ends with some double lines!

Fluter, I am so glad about your number being incredible!That is definitely a number to brag on!

Cupcake, I hope all is well.

Navy, I am still sending my prayers to you.


I am getting the last ends tied up at my house. I gotta call and have my rental car company scheduled to pick me up. I have medical records and otc meds in my carry-on. I have phone numbers and taxi stuff. I still need to email the doctor and let him know the day I am coming. I am counting the seconds until I no longer feel this dizzy nausea that these pills give me all day! It is truly the most yucky feeling!
Tomorrow is a special day for me. I am looking forward to this cycle..


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter wooo hooo!! Great numbers! I tested like that with Emmaleigh's pregnancy lol

Angie eeeeeeek I'm so excited for you! I get the same way with my nerves. 

Cupcake what day are you going in for yours?? Fx for you!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Momma-I have to call on cd to start bcp :/ SO af should be here around the 10th or 11th of Oct. I think she said I would start other meds on Oct. 28th....Just waiting here......O day today btw....


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh girl I bet it feels like an eternity away at this point yet it's so close!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm just focusing on eating healthy, losing a few more pounds & doing acupuncture once a week to pass the time! Lol Not stressing over it :)


----------



## fluterby429

That's good cupcake. It'll be here before you know it 

Had an ultrasound today. We weren't able to see anything but a thick lining of 13.44mm so that's good. Ovaries and tubes looked good. Had another beta and will get those tomorrow. I have another ultrasound scheduled for the 12th


----------



## fluterby429

Yesterday's beta was 556! I think I'm going to leave betas and tests alone at this point and enjoy being pregnant


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope it continues to go well


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter how exciting! Glad lining is thickening and everything is going good!

Cupcake give me some of that dedication! I've not worked out in weeks or ate great.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Congrats, Fluter!

Cupcake, send some of that dedication this way too!

I have been trying to pass the time at home. I have 9 more days of pills! I am starting to slowly adjust to them and they don't make me feel all of the symptoms I was feeling.. I can't believe it is almost here! I am getting excited about it finally. The Bestie said he is starting to feel emo about it since he won't be able to be down there but a couple of days. I am ready for whatever comes my way.


----------



## Mommabrown

You have what a week now Angie!! Whoop whoop! 

Af arrived right on time this month. But I also bought a box of Premama fertility it has Myo-insitol which has been recommended to me several times. So I'm hoping that helps.


----------



## ~Brandy~

That's exciting fluter! Congratulations! 

Not much longer Angie.!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have 6 more days of pills and 8 days till my plane. The hubby and I are definitely getting nervous. I am a bit nervous about being in a strange city, but I don't plan on being out too much and I plan on resting and maybe just doing some acupuncture and exploring the botanical garden and the zoo for sure! I also have to say that I don't recommend anyone take the blood thinners that I had been taking as I really think I had made my blood dangerously low.. I feel much better now that I cut back to just the fish oil tablets. I did add in some methyl folate since I can't take regular folic acid. I started that today. I am currently on at least 50 grams of protein a day, methyl B12, a multivitamin, fish oil with vit d 3x, methyl folate and that birth control. I still am getting headaches on and off and I know as soon as I get off these pills and my cycle starts, I will be done with the headaches.. I hope everyone is doing good. I wanted to tell you ladies that it's pretty awesome seeing your photos and all the other things that make up your lives apart from babies.. Sometimes it feels like all I am anymore is the dream of a baby. When I actually succeed I don't know what I will do since I have been battling so long. &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; I am praying for everyone!


----------



## LLawson

Angie sounds like you are ready! Angie, Fluter and Navy I enjoy your facebook pics as well .I feel like I can finally put names to faces seeing everyone on Facebook.
Navy it looks like you are having a blast on vacation! I would Love to be where you are right now.&#55357;&#56832;
Angie and Cupcake I wish you the best in the coming weeks and I have you both in my prayers! You as well Fluter, I hope everything is still going well with you.
AFM my BP is dropping with this new med. its still a little high at 130/101 but Ill take it and hopefully it will continue to decline. I really like this new doctor. Ive not had any headaches for a few days so thats a plus too!
Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Glad you are finally getting your bp under control! That boy of yours is gaining weight well too, I saw. I think he looks like you.

I have had the worst acne since I started these pills. Does my advanced age have to make everything the complete opposite from when I was young? It's like the Twilight Zone with my body lately..
I told my Mom tonight that I was not going to announce how my IVF goes. She took a minute to answer, but she said she wouldn't ask. I just don't want to announce. I also told her that I am stopping Facebook until I announce so I don't get tempted to say anything earlier than we have planned. I have to go to those extremes cause I am such a big mouth when I am happy. I won't be deleting it, but I will be closing it for a time.

I can't believe it's almost Wednesday already! It's cold where I live already.. Winter is here. I do so love Halloween though!


----------



## LLawson

Angie it was really hard keeping ours secret but we did it for a very long time. I wish you the best in the days to come!
Baby boy was up to 7 pounds 3 ozs. Friday. Hes finally the size of a newborn. He was 1 month old Friday. That high calorie (24 calories per ounce) formula is doing its job. That stuff smells like a protein shake and not formula. Im glad hes gaining fast cause she said she would switch him when he got to about 11-12 pounds. The faster the better cause paying 80 something a case is crazy! He goes through about a case a week. My insurance will actually cover the next one. We will only have to pay 20 a case then. It was supposed to cover this one but they keep kicking it out and sending the next formula (22 calorie). So we had to just buy it from Enfamil. You cant get it anywhere else...


----------



## AngienDaniel

It's good your insurance has kicked in to cover a bit of it. That stuff can get up into the money really fast.
I haven't been feeling as bad since I cut out those extra pills. I didn't know that CoQ10 was a natural blood thinner so I was taking 3 blood thinners in the am, 2 blood thinners at noon and 3 more blood thinners at night. &#55357;&#56837; I am finally starting to feel a bit better. I have had the same chest pain I had with my anxiety though so I figure I am a bit anxious even if I am not fully aware of it. &#9786;
I just have 4 days left of birth control! I thought a few times about skipping a day or two, but I figured it would be worse for me to do that to myself. The worst part of this is the fear that I will be in the failure corner again this time. Good thing I gave myself so long to announce so I can keep trying and noone would be the wiser. I am gonna miss coming on here for all those months! I will be a journal monster after all those months have passed. My last day on any public social site will be my transfer day. I admit that I might struggle with that for a bit. 
I hope you are doing good, Cupcake!
I hope your baby is well, Fluter!
I hope this is your cycle, Momma and we can all be bump buddies! Navy, your trip has made me super jealous! It looks like you fuys are having a blast! Hope bad weather don't catch you!
I have one week! I am more nervous about meeting the doctor than I am about the whole IVF.. 
Sheew....


----------



## fluterby429

Angie if your blood is not carrying enough oxygen it can cause pain in the chest. Could be anxiety and blood thinners causing that. 

I think you're going to be successful! I don't know how you're going to be so patient and not announce. I'm sure we will publicly announce once I see baby with hb. Some of our friends and family already know but not many.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Ladies, I've managed to catch the crud this week. :( Started out as sore throat/body aches, then went to GI, now its turning into sinus/cough! What the crap???? Anyways, being sick & lazy and on call for work, has hampered my wt loss efforts this week, gained 3 pounds :/ I will kick it up next week, as I want to lose 10 pounds (total) in next 3 weeks! Of course AF is due Tues, so I'm sure that's not helping! But I do get to call in for BCP then!!!! 
Ang-I'm excited for you, but I don't like the not going to be on her stuff! flutter-When is your scan? 
LL-Glad your bp is on the down slide!
Momma-Hope all is well with you! 
Navy-Still thinking of you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake what a bummer! Always seems to hit at the worst time! Hope you get to feeling better asap. 

Angie I agree it could be a combo of both or extreme anxiety. 

Lawson glad the bp is finally coming down! Glad lil man is doing so well and happy 1 month! 

Fluter I was checking in to see how you were doing? When do you get another u/s?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, I am closing my Facebook and my Forum writing until February. It will be very difficult to do, but I am going to do it! I definitely have to close those social sites though so I won't be tempted to announce! I am not even telling my Mom. It won't be too bad cause it will gives us time to adjust as a family and since I definitely know that noOne else really cared before I was pregnant, it will be easy to remember that while I am joyful with the ones that did want me to succeed. It won't be too hard when I think about it like that. I have told my family that we are trying this time. I wont tell them if we have to try again. I am not making any baby-related announcements until February. I will take photos then as a mixture of our 5 year wedding anniversary photos and our pregnancy announcement. I will be around 17 weeks as long as I don't have to try again.. 
I decided last night to take all the left-over meds I had from my last cycle. I am also carrying the prescription list with me in case of plane issues, but I figure all they can do is make me throw them away. It's worth it if I get to take them as I have a bottle of Menopur, 2 boxes of progesterone a week of Lovenox and some syringes. Definitely worth trying to carry. I am ready to go. Getting the tail end of these birth control and I am definitely looking forward to af showing her face this time, although I figure it will be on my travel day so I will feel like total gabage. Just knowing that there is no more chance of a tibal pregnancy is enough to give me such joy. I may not get pregnant. I may have a miscarriage, but I won't be having another tubal rupture. 
I can't believe the time is here again. I don't know what it is about me always trying IVF in October... I pray this time October turns into a good month for me. I am trying to be patient with these birth control pills. Just three days left. My chest is always feeling full under my left breast just like it was with my anxiety symptoms. It's so so close!! I also found today that we have enough money to be comfortable for the payment for the cycle. I was nervous about it, but God shows up every single time! I don't have to be stressed about it now.
I hope everyone has a good weekend! I am trudging thru the days stressing about chest pain, but it is what it is.. I am definitely so ready for this trip now!! I will be glad to be done with this infertility garbage once and for all!
Of all the things I have bought all this year, I haven't bought a single pregnancy test! Guess I am gonna be buying some internet cheapies in the next few weeks.


----------



## fluterby429

I have another scan on Monday at 4pm. The days are creeping by for me. No bleeding or spotting. Still have nausea daily and extremely tired. I've started to have sharp pains in my boobs over the last two days. I'm hoping all this is a good sign. The exhaustion is killing me though. Nursing school is really trying right now and I'm just not in the groove. 

Angie, I will sure miss your updates! By 17 weeks there is no denying that I'm pregnant so I could never hold off that long. 

CC I was dieting before I found out I was pregnant and was down 7lbs. I've gained a pound back already!!! I told my husband I am changing my eating habits even while pregnant. I'm still carrying all the baby weight from Lyndon. I've never been this heavy pregnant so I'm not comfortable. I've never been "skinny" so that's not my concern. I'd just like to be healthy and comfortable. I guess I'll work on that next summer after the baby is born


----------



## AngienDaniel

Those sound like great symptoms of a healthy pregnancy, Fluter! I bet you're so excited for your scan.
I live in a different state from all of my family members so I could hide a pregnancy past delivery if I wanted to. &#55357;&#56835;

I hope you are feeling better, Cupcake! This change in weather has been tough to adjust to.
I am just sitting here waiting for these last few days.. I am tired before I even leave. I know that I am doing all I can do with this cycle. I am going to succeed and I am going to finish this once and for all!


----------



## Mommabrown

:cry: Angie closing them all! Definitely will miss the updates! 
I also couldn't hide a pregnancy after around 14-15 weeks either. 

Fluter all great signs that everything is going great! But no bueno for not being able to focus on nursing school. Hopefully with some holiday breaks you'll be able to rest up and get back in the groove.


----------



## fluterby429

CC hope you're feeling better!


----------



## AngienDaniel

One more pill left! 
Fluter, I bet you are super excited to see that little one tomorrow! 
Cupcake, I hope you are better!

AFM: I am tired. I am tired of this chest pain. Tired of feeling bad. I am stopping all pills except for my fish oil. After this last birth control tomorrow, I am not taking anymore pills. I no longer care to add all this extra garbage in. I am just gonna wing it and God can bring it cause I am DONE with all the extra burdens I have made myself carry. I always feel bad, I have constant headaches. By the days end I am so beat that I just want to sleep and that's with nothing to do all day. I am so ready to see the end of these pills. It just isn't worth it to add all that extra stuff in.

Plus, I just dont care today. I have one more day of this awful hormonal nightmare. I am just ready for my chest to stop hurting now. Also, I have been reading up on this MTHFR crap and I swear I think half of these things fertility doctors tell you is just so you become a hypochondriac and spend your life in fear, all while you spend the days at their office making them rich. Every single thing I have read states that my single mutation in my A19289C is NOTHING to worry about. At all. and definitely not for clotting issues nor for folic acid and DEFINITELY not for miscarriage. It is a crock of ca-ca! All of it. I had miscarriages because my tubes were garbage. I had a blood clot cause my stupid self stopped smoking for a year, hated how fat I got and started smoking again giving myself pneumonia that I let go untreated for months. My immune system is perfect! I never get sick, never felt bad before this disaster, and honestly, if my wee one can't survive inside my protective body, then I would worry about it'ts survivability outside of it for sure! &#55357;&#56835;
Anywho, I am done with all this extra mess. No more. Ever! God gives and He takes away. 
Just a few more days till I leave! I am not nervous anymore. I am just ready for this next battle. I pray God makes pregnancy easier than He has made this journey.. 
Sorry for the long post, I am just so sick of not believing in myself and being afraid because of what these doctors have tried to make me believe. I have 2 living, healthy kids. I got pregnant almost every single time I ever wanted to. I am a warrior not a victim!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you today fluter!


----------



## fluterby429

Ultrasound showed a gestational sac but didn't see anything else. Pretty much devastated me


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh flutter, don't give up yet! How far along are you?


----------



## AngienDaniel

At 7 or 8 weeks there can be just a sac though, right? You're only like 7 weeks or so, I thought. You at most could be 8 weeks?? That's not too far is it? I had trouble keeping up with the dates because we were both on birth control for a bit. There is time though, right? Just make your doctor give you another ultrasound in a week. You will probably see your baby then. Don't give up!


----------



## fluterby429

By LMP I'm 5w6d but I don't have a 28 day cycle so I think I'm 6w2 or 6w3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Then you definitely have plenty of time, believe me! I have lost enough babies to know.. If you saw a sac and it's in your uterus, you definitely are there. You truly do have plenty of time to see the fetal pole. My doctor would always tell me that your numbers had to be definitely over 2000 and up. Cause I never made it that far except with my baby last year. Seriously, dont give up. You have time.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-i hope all is well!


----------



## fluterby429

I had a follow up yesterday with the NP and she doesn't feel any reason to be stressed. She thinks all is well. I told her I was scared of a blighted ovum and she said that my hcg rising appropriately is using an idicator that it's not a BO. I will have a repeat ultrasound next Wed afternoon.


----------



## Mommabrown

Angie how are things going on your trip for IVF??

Fluter I totally get the feeling of being scared and nervous. Hope all goes well at your next U/S. 

Cupcake how are you feeling girl?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Much better thank you! Started bcp last night, acupuncture today. The nurse is working on my calendar so getting excited!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm excited for you. This place is busy again!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Flutter! I stop bcp on 23rd, appt on 27th(consents/mock/dh's SA?) Start injects 28th & have monitoring appts in Oct 31 & Nov. 2bd so far...feeling a little overwhelmed with all the info lol oh & I have to watch videos on Follistim, menopur, ganrilex or saizen(?) & hcg trigger....the good news is I don't think I have to do PIO in oil! From what I've read it will be vaginally 3 x day.....the PIO shots terrify me! Lol


----------



## fluterby429

I've done what feels like a million PIO shots. They aren't bad for me. I've had one shot go word where I bled a bit but other than that it's not terrible. I know some people have a hard time with them. You can cool the area first, warm up the PIO in your hand and then warm the area after injection can help


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the tips! I don't care really what my protocol is as long as it works! How are you doing?


----------



## Amy101

Hi Ladies, I'm 31 years only and my DH and I are trying for baby number 3 :happy dance: I just had my tubes un-tied (big mistake in the first place) 4 months ago, this was a decision that we made 8 years ago, but we thought, WTH lets try again...LOL... 

With my other two kids, I need did OPK, or BBT so this is all new for me. Here is my chart so far and I have to say, this 2WW is a killer!! I tested today (just because) and got a BFN :bfn: 

I'm hoping its to early and I still have a chance. I wish I would have BD more, but with 2 active kids in sports, work and school, we missed the day of and day before O.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome & good luck Amy!

Flutter-anxiously waiting for your update! Fx'd its great news!

Afm-Mock transfer, signing consents & dh SA followed by acupuncture! Should hear from the pharmacy tomorrow too, & get meds paid for & shipped out by mid next week.....


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Amy!!

Cupcake so so excited for you! 

Fluter hope all went well! 

Angie I've been following your updates on Facebook about IVF! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## ~Brandy~

WTH Somehow I managed to unsubcribe to this thread...

Fluter thinking of you :) Hope you get that sticky!


angie and cupcake you're on your way how exciting!!

Welcome Amy.... The 2WW is the worst :(


----------



## fluterby429

:nope:Today's ultrasound showed an empty growing sac. I have a follow up appointment next Wed to discuss my options


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Flutter my heart hurts for you! I'm so sorry girl.....


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, your update made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss. That little guy on your chest would make anything better. 
I hate this battle. 
I hate it.


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter my heart aches for you! I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, Im so sorry. Ive been praying for you. You sure have some cute kiddos! 
Mommabrown I tried finding you on FB but couldnt. 
Cupcake praying for you as well. Its about that time!&#55357;&#56836;
Angie, I love your posts following you through your IVF. Its so exciting. I will be in suspense though waiting for you to come back online next year. LOL You know Im praying for you also.
Mommabrown, I think I looked for you on fb awhile back but couldnt find you. Youll have to tell me who you are under again. Maybe send me a request and your name so I will know its you. Mine is Stephanie-Danny Lawson
AFM, my BP has been normal for over a week now so those new meds are working!!&#55357;&#56836;
We are going to try and have a date day tomorrow with little one in tow. We arent ready to leave him with a sitter. We had to leave him with MoM in Law when I had the 2 trips to the hospital and it about killed us both. 
Im not sure what we are going to do cause its going to be a cool day. High of 57. &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Mommabrown

Lawson I found you and sent you a request. I know how hard it can be leaving the little. Emma never was away from me except a few times that I can count on one hand. lol I hope you had fun on your date! 

I'm cycle day 26 and having gobs of Ewcm so I know Af is on her way. And one of our friend and our SIL/BIL both announced this week they are pregnant. Le sigh.


----------



## GalvanBaby

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks Flutter! I stop bcp on 23rd, appt on 27th(consents/mock/dh's SA?) Start injects 28th & have monitoring appts in Oct 31 & Nov. 2bd so far...feeling a little overwhelmed with all the info lol oh & I have to watch videos on Follistim, menopur, ganrilex or saizen(?) & hcg trigger....the good news is I don't think I have to do PIO in oil! From what I've read it will be vaginally 3 x day.....the PIO shots terrify me! Lol

I saw your post on FB and knew it was something I would find here! Good luck, good luck!! 

Hi everyone. I never get on here anymore. We're aren't TTC right now. We can't with no tubes. We might do IVF eventually, but I'm not sure yet. Hey Flutter and Angie!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Galvan! Lmbo, you know me well ;)


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown, Im glad you found me. I accepted your friend request if you havent saw it already.&#55357;&#56841; Im so glad Im friends with all of you on facebook now. Like I said its nice to be able to put faces to names.
Our date day went pretty well. We spent it at all the baby stores spending money on the little one. LOL we did however get a meal in at Cheddars while he napped so that was nice. It was a good day.
Kye is doing great and gets to start regular formula in a few days when we run out of his high calorie formula. Wish us luck that he takes it as well as hes taken the other. Hes had some acid reflux issues. They had him on Zantac it did ok but he was still having some choking spells and he panics as well as me so they switched him to Prevacid. Hes only been on it a few days and she said it would get worse before it gets better cause this one takes longer to start working but much better when it does. The second day was horrible hes getting better now. This is the third day.
Cupcake and Angie I am so excited for you two! I feel like Im going through all this again. It brings back alot of memories. I wish you both the best! Im looking forward to your updates Cupcake and Angie I have enjoyed your videos. Im really going to miss all your updates!!&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake and Angie I'm so so estatic for y'all and this point in your journeys. 

Galvan hugs.

Fluter how are you? 

Lawson I'm so glad y'all had a great date. My niece was and still is on Prevacid because she had/has reflux so badly. I hope he does well in transitioning to the new formula.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I'm having a d&c tomorrow afternoon. I'm ready to get it over with and move on. I'm going on bcp after this. My doctor said I could start them in about a week after. I'm going to stay on them until we do our frozen transfer. We are hoping to do it in early Jan.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, 
It's been a while since I been on here. It's been a while since I been in this group thread as well. Congrats to all the expecting ladies and sending lots of :dust: to the rest of the ladies I found out that I was expecting my tubal reversal miracle #2 on Friday 10/28/2016. I tested three days prior and it 
Was a :bfn: we weren't trying this time. 'LI only tested because I became sick and I thought it was a stomach virus. So after a week I was just trying to rule out anything else. After the test being a :bfn: I was certain this was just a long lasting virus. Then symptoms started kicking in and I couldn't shake my sleep. I was sleeping in the car at work, at my parents etc anywhere that I was at a standstill. So I tested again. Yesterday my beta was 457 and I have to make an appointment to get another one from my obgyn.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0902.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Mrs. T! 

AFm- Day #5 of meds, not too much going on. Achey & fuller feeling at times, I do get tired pretty easy, but nothing extraordinary. I'm going in for US & labs tomorrow, should have retrieval by Tuesday? I'm just guessing of course lol Praying this will all be worth it!


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> Congrats Mrs. T!
> 
> AFm- Day #5 of meds, not too much going on. Achey & fuller feeling at times, I do get tired pretty easy, but nothing extraordinary. I'm going in for US & labs tomorrow, should have retrieval by Tuesday? I'm just guessing of course lol Praying this will all be worth it!

Thanks Cupcakestoy, I am sending lots of :dust: and prayers your way. In the end it will all be worth it. Just know that. I can't to follow your journey


----------



## Mommabrown

Fluter hugs girlie! Fx that you get your transfer in Jan. 

Mrs. T congratulations!!!!!! 

Cupcake yay!!!!! Fx for good follies! 


Afm, nothing new. Just checking in. I hope to hear an update from Angie soon.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I know she transferred 2 & has 2 in the freezer, but u think she said she wouldn't be back on FB or forums til like February???? I'm dying to hear if it worked for them & praying it did!


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, thinking about you. I dont get on here much and dont post anything about this personal stuff on facebook. I know I didnt want anyone knowing my business but all of you ladies here. I felt I would have too much stress from people asking me questions... I have been worried about you though. Im glad you are still planning on doing something at the beginning of the year.&#55357;&#56832;
Cupcake, now waiting to hear all your news. I cant wait and Im so excited the time is here cause I know you are going to do well. Just cant wait to see how many you end up with.
Angie has me in suspense waiting until after the first of the year to come back. I will miss all her posts!
Congrats Mrstruth
Kye is 2 months old today and has to go for his immunizations.&#55357;&#56850;Im not ready for this at all. I know if he cries, I will cry like a baby myself. Wish us luck!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

2 months! Wow. Time slow down!
Flutter-thinking of you!

Afm-US today showed 4-5 measurable follies, more on left, bunch of smaller ones on right, which may or may not catch up. Ordered more meds, probably trigger in 4-5 days, retrieval mid week??? Idk trying to not be discouraged by low count. Nurse said we may end up with a few more, time will tell....just praying this leads to our rainbow! Starting to get a little more uncomfortable. Adding ganrilex & Omnitrope tonight.....4 separate injections!


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I wouldnt worry. Thats plenty to make a baby. I still think youll end up with more than one baby&#55357;&#56832;
I just recently found out a friend of mine that I didnt even know had been TTC for yrs and had many losses and had went through IVF to have her daughter. She kept it a secret from everyone like many of us have and decided recently to share her story on fb. She went through 3 cycles of IVF and didnt even get any eggs until the last time she ended up with 2. She was devastated cause 1 didnt make it. They transferred the other and thats her baby girl!&#55357;&#56832;So it only takes 1!!
Baby boy got his shots and it was absolutely horrible!! I cried like a baby!! He was so sweet and reaching, cooing and smiling at the doctor. He Loved her!! Then a few minutes later they had 4 nurses come in and hold him and gave him his 3 shots all at once. He started screaming and I thought my husband and I both were going to pass out! We both cried! I know it probably sounds stupid but thats one of the worst things ever watching the baby youve spent years trying to get her endure any type of pain. It just broke our hearts. Hes gots lots of extra Loving tonight. I felt so bad for him after him being so happy.&#55357;&#56862;
I have to get myself on some type of diet or exercise program. I keep gaining! I have some horrible obsession since having the baby with Reeses Pieces and McDonalds Fish Sandwiches. Is that weird?.. I never in my life liked either of these and now it seems I cant get enough. I find this so strange! Im talked to my regular Dr. And since Im not having any more children, Im going to stop the Metformin now. I have a fear I will gain even more. He said if I decide to pick it back up because of PCOS I can anytime. So far with this Depo shot my period has been nothing like before. I have had no pain at all. Dont know if it's because of the Depo or what?


----------



## cupcakestoy

LL- I gained like 50 pounds because of the depo! That maybe the root of your weight gain...


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Ladies, 


So I went to the Er again on yesterday . My beta is 2043. That's a 1585 increase. They stated that they seen a cloudy substance around my left ovary, which concerns them on rather it is a cyst or a ectopic pregnancy. They stated that they also couldn't see a gestational sac which concerns them on rather it's just early or an ectopic. Idk I am all over the place. The doctor stated that due to my numbers increasing normally it could very well be a normal pregnancy and just early. She is giving me until next week to come back and try to see the sac. She stated because with these number being as high as they are. We should have been able to see a gestational sac. So I expressed my concerns with waiting. This happened to me with one of my other kids. I refused the shot and when I came back the very next day. They were able to see a sac and baby!&#128591;&#127998;:cry:


----------



## Mrstruth

LLawson said:


> Cupcake, I wouldnt worry. Thats plenty to make a baby. I still think youll end up with more than one baby&#65533;&#65533;
> I just recently found out a friend of mine that I didnt even know had been TTC for yrs and had many losses and had went through IVF to have her daughter. She kept it a secret from everyone like many of us have and decided recently to share her story on fb. She went through 3 cycles of IVF and didnt even get any eggs until the last time she ended up with 2. She was devastated cause 1 didnt make it. They transferred the other and thats her baby girl!&#65533;&#65533;So it only takes 1!!
> Baby boy got his shots and it was absolutely horrible!! I cried like a baby!! He was so sweet and reaching, cooing and smiling at the doctor. He Loved her!! Then a few minutes later they had 4 nurses come in and hold him and gave him his 3 shots all at once. He started screaming and I thought my husband and I both were going to pass out! We both cried! I know it probably sounds stupid but thats one of the worst things ever watching the baby youve spent years trying to get her endure any type of pain. It just broke our hearts. Hes gots lots of extra Loving tonight. I felt so bad for him after him being so happy.&#65533;&#65533;
> I have to get myself on some type of diet or exercise program. I keep gaining! I have some horrible obsession since having the baby with Reeses Pieces and McDonalds Fish Sandwiches. Is that weird?.. I never in my life liked either of these and now it seems I cant get enough. I find this so strange! Im talked to my regular Dr. And since Im not having any more children, Im going to stop the Metformin now. I have a fear I will gain even more. He said if I decide to pick it back up because of PCOS I can anytime. So far with this Depo shot my period has been nothing like before. I have had no pain at all. Dont know if it's because of the Depo or what?

Aww, that's typical of a mommy to not want the babies getting those painful shots. Congrats to you and your family on your blessing. Your friend reminds me of my sister who hid her infertility issues from everyone. It's a hard thing to battle. I never knew how hard until after having the final reversal


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Mrstuth!
Cupcake I hope its not the depo. The Cravings were there way before starting the shot. I was on it years ago and didnt gain a pound. That was like 21 yrs ago though when it first came out. I was working and active then too. My daughter is on it and shes gained alot of weight so Im probably doomed now to do the same. I keep trying to talk the hubby into a vasectomy but no luck so far...
How are you doing so far Cupcake?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for asking. It's been a tough week. Hormones are in over drive. At my appt today my left ovary hid. Saw a new follow on right-2measurable & on Weds I had 4-5 on left. Hoping they are still there or maybe a couple more. My labs came back good, so we know they haven't collapsed & so everything is still a go. Expecting 4-7 follies, I'm holding our for 8 for some reason lol F/U appt Monday for US & labs. Ordered 1 more vial of Omnitrope today at $427.00, grand total $5100.00 & hoping that's it!!!! Nurse sounded like I should HOPEFULLY get to trigger Monday! I have enough meds to get me through Monday night. I'm physically, mentally & emotionally exhausted. I'm a mess. I just pray we end up with a Miracle outta this cycle, cause idk how I can do it over again!


----------



## GalvanBaby

cupcakestoy said:


> I know she transferred 2 & has 2 in the freezer, but u think she said she wouldn't be back on FB or forums til like February???? I'm dying to hear if it worked for them & praying it did!

I came here to check on her, damn it. Lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Shay!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi Shay!!! Congrats!!!!

Thanks Galvan!! They fear it may be etopic but my numbers are increasing. So much is hitting me right now! I just found out that one of my best friends have been having a lovers affair with my kids father for 8 years. I am also separated from my husband because of the disrespect of him and his kids mother relationship is. He lies a lot about things involving him and her. So this baby definitely picked a fine time. Sorry for venting ladies!!! 

So how have you been Galvan


----------



## LLawson

Wishing you the best today Cupcake!
Mrstruth, Im sorry to hear that and hope things work out for the best for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I'm doing ok. I'm not real sure I've allowed myself to grieve and fully process everything yet. Idk anymore 

Cupcake I'm so excited for you. I'll check your journal for an update 

LL your little guy is so cute! I love seeing his pics on FB. I feel bad reading that he got 3 shots st once. I've become an anti-vaxxer. So I just cringe at that especially since it was three and he was a premie. Im not the kind of anti-vaxxer that is going to push anyone in the same direction. I'll give info but it's ultimately a personal choice. I know parents are just trying to do what is best for their kiddos no matter their choices. 

Mrs. Truth any update on another u/s? I really hate you're going through this.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey girls! Mrs. T I'm sorry your in limbo & having a bad go of it. Any updates?
Galvan-any plans to cycle soon?
Flutter-sometimes it's easier to just push it all down, but in time it will work it's way out. Hugs & be good to yourself!
LL- your lo looks like hid daddy! I love seeing your pics as well on FB!
My latest E2 is 749 I think she said. Looking like I have 3 mature & 2 that are at 10 & 11 that we are trying to catch up. Continuing meds with probable trigger on Weds, retrieval Friday.... Will no more at appt Weds, but God knows I'm just about done. It's been a long 11 days of stims so far!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Flutter-i sent you a friend request on FB....Stacie Franklin :)


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Fluter and Cupcake! He does look just like his Daddy from his head to his feet. We noticed last night that he has the same toes and even the exact same arch in his foot..LOL Its crazy how much alike they are. The only thing he has from me is the widows peak and blue eyes. I sure hope he keeps the blue eyes!
Fluter I want to be an antivaxxer after watching him get his shots but our family has had good luck with being healthy and Ive always had them vaccinated. I do have a friend that doesnt have her children vaccinated and they have had everything and that scares me. Her oldest is autistic and she swears thats what caused it so she stopped vaccinations on all of them. Im just staying with what I know has worked for me but I value everyones opinions.
Cupcake, you have me feeling stressed hearing all the stuff you are having to go through. The good news is that its almost over. Im praying for you and wishing you the best today! Hang in there! You got this!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

E2 is over 1100 today, 4 follies ready to go 1 at 12, but he feels the trigger may mature it....So trigger tonight at 10pm, retrieval Friday at 9am!!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Good luck cupcake!! I am so excited for you. I will continue having my fingers crossed for you 

Afm: So I went to my appointment today. Which was also a new appointment with a new clinic. They were suppose to have me in to ensure they were able to see a sac and to get my numbers. Since I am a tubal reversal mom and previous C-Sections. They feel I am a higher risk. As well as they couldn't not see anything on the scan last Thursday. So my beta are as follows 10/31/2016- 457 11/03/2016- 2347 and Today's numbers are 8032. I didn't get a ultrasound because she was unaware of what was going on and came in the room with one the older roll around machines. The midwife advise that my numbers are great but with my Uterus being tilted and the machine is older. I have to come back Friday at 1 for a Ultrasound scan. I am soooo nervous and scared. She is thinking that I am more of between 5-6 rather 6-7 and believe I had a early positive. I tested 10/26 negative. I tested 10/28 positive with the early response. So I truly don't know


----------



## fluterby429

That's great news cupcake!

Mrs. T your numbers are sounding good. The waiting is so terrible. Hoping they see something tomorrow.


----------



## LLawson

Good Luck tomorrow Cupcake. Do you know how many you are transferring?
Wishing you the best too Mrs. Truth!


----------



## cupcakestoy

We got 7 eggs! Lord willing we will transfer 2, if we have them. Shooting for a 5dt next Weds!


----------



## LLawson

Oh thats Awesome news Cupcake!


----------



## Mrstruth

Cupcake my fingers are crossed for you.. I am so excited for next Wed. I have faith the transfer will be a success. 

Thanks LLawson and Fluterby. They did the Ultrasound but the tech didn't give me a picture of anything. She stated that the radiology doctor have to view them due to the fact they were a special order. I then expressed my concern with the lack of providing me with a proper update. She then stated that they only thing she can say is that I am early and don't expect to take the shot to terminate because she did see the gestational sac.... Fast forward as I was writing this the doctor office called. They stated that I am 5w4d which means that I wasn't even 4 weeks when I first test positive. Just happy it's not multiples lol


----------



## fluterby429

Sounds like it was a good day for both of you! Yay!!!

I'm annoyed at all the add pop ups on this site


----------



## Mrstruth

fluterby429 said:


> Sounds like it was a good day for both of you! Yay!!!
> 
> I'm annoyed at all the add pop ups on this site

I promise I was saying the same thing. There are extremely too many pop ups. How are you doing Fluterby? How are those beautiful babies


----------



## cupcakestoy

Pop ups are out of control!!!

Afm- got the fertilization report & only 3 fertilized normally :( Since we had less than 5, they will recheck in the morning. Pending quality & growth(should be between 2-6 cells) may end up doing 3dt on Monday @ 10:30....kinda numb right now :/


----------



## cupcakestoy

All 3 are growing on track, 4 cells today. We have 1 grade 2(good) 2 grade 3(decent) we will be transferring all 3 back in tomorrow!!! Praying our Miracle is in this batch!


----------



## LLawson

Praying for you Cupcake! Remember it only takes 1. Try and relax and not stress. I know thats hard but I will be thinking of you tomorrow. :)


----------



## fluterby429

I'm excited for you Cupcake!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake I'm so so happy for you! Praying this is it for you!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Mrs. T glad they saw a sac! Keep us updated love.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Transferred 3 embryos today! We ended up with a grade 1-8 cell, grade 2-7 cell & grade 3-5 cell! Dr. was happy with their progress! The embryologist performed assisted hatching with the laser prior to transfer. It all went textbook, so now we wait! It's going to be a long 11 days, but I am sticking to being blissfully pupo until black Friday! I will test at home the day of my beta, but not until then....so excited we made it this far!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay!! You're a strong woman to wait haha. I say twins are in your future


----------



## cupcakestoy

I have heard that prediction from several people lol After 4 years & 2 losses, we will take what the Good Lord gives us :) just praying for a keeper!


----------



## Mrstruth

Cupcake I am sooooo excited :happydance: Twins would be awesome! A two for one deal lol. I am glad you are sharing this with us. Try to remain calm, I know it will be hard. 

Afm I am waiting for my next appt. It was scheduled for Wednesday but they want to wait until next week to ensure that they can see the fetal pole


----------



## LLawson

Awesome news Cupcake! Ive said twins all along&#55357;&#56832; You deserve it after all youve been through. If you end up with 3 Ill come help you out!&#55357;&#56841;
Ive been watching that Outdaughtered and man I cant imagine having 5 babies at once. Girls at that.they are going to have a hard way to go when they become teenagers! I barely survived 1 teenage girl.
I do ok with the boys. Although Ive come to realize today that Im doomed to a life of embaressement with the boys and their bad habits. If not from my husband by one of my 3 boys. As I was talking on the phone (during 2 separate phone calls) Kye was in my lap laughing and talking cause he thinks Im talking to him and then lets out some man size gas that I know the people on the phone had to hear. Im pretty sure one lady chuckled and I was too embaressed to explain what had happened. Sheew! You would think I Would be used to it by now.


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. T hope you are able to hear your sweet babies heart best very soon. I know that will let you breath a sigh of relief. 

LL too funny. I have 3 boys, nothing surprises me with them, but my daughter can give them a run for their money. She's so funny. I couldn't imagine 5 girls!!!!

I went to the weight loss doctor today. I'm really struggling with my weight since Lyndon and finding the motivation to stay on track. It cost me a small fortune but I got the meds I wanted to help get me started. I'm going to do my best over the next two months to get some pounds off before FET


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ll-too funny, but I get it as I'm the only gal in my house now :/ guys are just gross! 
Mrs.T-Still feeling OK???
Flutter-i completely feel you! I still have some bloat, but honestly have gained 10+ pounds this last month!!! Already decided if I get a bfn, I'm taking 2-3 months to get some weight off & detox before we go for round #2! The struggle is real deal sister!


----------



## LLawson

I feel you all on the weight loss. I keep gaining! Im really tired of sweatpants being the only thing I can wear especially with the holidays coming up. 
I Love walking but its too cold to take the baby walking outside. The gyms I usually walk in when its cold have a flight of stairs that I cant get him up unless hes in a backpack and I dont know if he will last long in that with me walking. I guess I need to try one day. With my bad knees I cant get him up the stairs with the stroller. I did find some with elevators but they are 40 minutes away and with him eating every 3 hrs it doesnt give me much time to do alot.&#55357;&#56897; Im going to have to figure out something.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, Thanks for all you guys best wishes and thoughts. My beta is 30933, my due date is 7/9/2017 and the heartbeat was 148 :happydance: This has really taken some pressure off of me. My potassium was low and I had to take some meds but it will all be worth it soon. 

Flutery Losing weight can be hard. I worked hard to lose weight. Actually loss 25 pounds and now I am pregnant. 

Ll too funny and adorable


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh Mrs. T! I'm so glad everything is well with your LO! How are things on the home front? Still having issues with your man? Hope that's better too, but either way I know your thrilled with your nugget!


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> Oh Mrs. T! I'm so glad everything is well with your LO! How are things on the home front? Still having issues with your man? Hope that's better too, but either way I know your thrilled with your nugget!

Yes he has straighten up lol. The other issue with my friend sleeping with my kids dad was regarding my ex husband.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh OK, well that's good that he's walking the line! My bad on the confusion!


----------



## Mrstruth

cupcakestoy said:


> Oh OK, well that's good that he's walking the line! My bad on the confusion!

No! You were totally fine. He was in the hot seat for a minute. It was due to the amount of disrespect his kids mother display. We are back to the old us and it feels so good. He is very excited and supportive of the baby. I guess our miracle was meant to bring us closer.


----------



## cupcakestoy

That's sweet! Dh has been awesome this last 3-4 weeks! He's excited that this is the best chance at a thb we've had, but trying to curb the enthusiasm since we don't know the outcome. I mean I'm trying to be positive, but part of me is in disbelief that it could actually work! I guess it's PTSD from the last 4 years of TTC/losses??? I have been looking at names, going through some baby things we still have and trying to encourage them to grow & implant with pep talks! Lol plus LOTS of prayer! I know it's all in His hands now, we have done all we can at this point. My clinic has been very proactive with the scratch, assisted hatching & putting THREE back in there! So we wait.....I suck at waiting! Fortunately I'm trying to keep busy. Toddler sitting my besties toddler today, little red headed princess! Then this weekend our youth trip to the Smokies, Thanksgiving dinner at church Sunday, work for 3 days next week, Thanksgiving day then test!!! So hoping it won't completely drag by.....even though part of me dreads test day, as I think I drather stay in my pupo bubble, unless of course it's a bfp!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Mrs. T!!! So happy to hear things are going well. 

So this was day 1 of the meds. I have zero appetite. I had to force myself to eat two scrambled eggs and one piece of bacon. 

LL gyms are also about to her super crazy because of all the New Year resolution people. I was going to join a gym but then I hope to be pregnant by the end of Jan and let's be honest, I won't go once I'm sick and tired from pregnancy, plus I got my last semester schedule for school this week and it's a doozy! I'm terrified! If I don't get pregnant then I may join one just to get some me time and unwind from my busy school schedule


----------



## LLawson

MrsT I was thinking the same thing as Cupcake. Im glad everything is going well now.
Cupcake how are you feeling?


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay For great numbers and heartbeat Mrs.T!

Cupcake how are things going?

Fluter how goes the weight loss? 

I'm just popping in to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm down 7.6lbs this week!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving y'all 

Cupcake please test!!! Lol


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy early T day! I still feel possibly pregnant :/ sore bbs, some cramps, acne, emotional....terrified of a bfn though! May test tomorrow night if I get brave enough....


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake I think Im just as anxious as you. I feel things are very positive for you! Hang in there. Youve lasted longer than I would have especially if I had any symptoms. I would have peed on 20 sticks by now.
Fluter I found your 7.6 pounds its in my mid section! I just keep gaining. I havent weighed myself for days Im afraid to. I dont see me getting much exercise in until it warms up again and baby boy is a little bigger and easier to take places.
I just dont want to leave this little guy. I have seperation anxiety bad!! I felt so bad today because my oldest son and his wife asked if they could take the baby to her familys Thanksgiving dinner because I couldnt make it and everyone is dieing to see him. I said NO!!! I probably wont let this one go anywhere without me until hes 18 LOL They are very capable of taking care of him. I just dont want him out of my sight!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am rooting for you Cupcake! I am too impatient I would have tested 3x a day by now... I WISH I had your will power :) 

Cant wait to hear your good news


----------



## fluterby429

I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!!!

Anyone have a d&c and know how long it too hcg to get out of your system


----------



## cupcakestoy

Bfn @ home this morning :( :( :(


----------



## fluterby429

Oh no that is so not what I expected to read. I'm sorry. When is official test day?


----------



## cupcakestoy

It was today, negative beta as well. Brokenhearted...


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh no cupcake I'm so sorry lovey. 

Fluter whooo hoooo for being down 7.6 lbs

Lawson Emmaleigh never leaves me ever (other than school now) She's only stayed away from me 3 times in 3 1/2 years and once over night with my mom this year. I completely get how you feel.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake I am so sorry. I was hoping for better news.&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies. Today has been dull, long & just plain sad. Dh & I are talking about cycling again in April or May, but I just don't know what we are doing... Mini ivf is cheaper around $5k, but what if I have 2 eggs & neither fertilize? Money wasted, but then a regular cycle costs 3x that & could have the same thing happen or get another bfn...of course Donor eggs gives us the best shot, but it's $35k, but it has a guarantee program, but we may qualify and we would have to refinance our house to afford that much!!! I just don't know what to do or for that matter what dh is willing to do...I guess the ball is in his court. I want to make him a daddy, but if he says he doesn't want to pay out that kinda cash, then I'm going to have to let it go. We have worked hard to have what we have & not be in debt and quite frankly, I'm getting pretty anxious just thinking about it all....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Think I've decided to step away from the forums/journal for a while to concentrate in my marriage & my kids that I do have. I wish you all well!


----------



## Mommabrown

Cupcake take the time love. I'm wishing you all the best.


----------



## eegor

Can I jump in ladies?

About me... I had my TL in 2005, and reversal May this year. My HyCoSy test in June said my tubes are open. My left a little too much. Both tubes are a very nice length. We do have age and male factor in our way though &#55357;&#56862; which makes TTC a struggle.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I dont blame you at all. Thats what I had to do. I wish you the best!
eegor welcome! I probably shouldnt still be here as I had my baby in Sept. But Ive got used to keeping up with all these wonderful ladies and Im finding it hard to leave.
I too had age against me. Im 45 I will be 46 in a few weeks so Ive started all over. My oldest will be 27 next month then I have a 24 and 19 year old. I had my ligation in 1997 and my reversal in Feb. 2013 and didnt fall pregnant until Dec. 2015
I wish you the best!


----------



## fluterby429

Cupcake. You take the time you need. 

Eegor welcome to the group. Congrats on Thur TR and open tubes 

LL why would you leave. I'm never leaving no matter how old my kid is haha


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, I just feel bad sometimes talking about my little guy on here knowing there are so many that are still trying for their babies. Ive grown so close to all of you and shared more with you all than the people in my life so its hard not to share everything with you all.
Im just going to try and limit my posts on him which is hard cause Im one proud Momma! We tried about 11 yrs altogether for this little guy. Almost 3 yrs from my TR. Its hard not to share him with everyone. He will be 3 months old tomorrow!&#55357;&#56850;
I pray for all of you ladies daily and it breaks my heart to see the ones go through what I did. I just want every one of you to have your babies already!! I sometimes dont understand Gods plans and probably never will. Some ladies would do anything to have their babies and never get them and the ones that dont want them are having them left and right and not taking care of them. It just blows my mind.
I had 2 young girls in the family end up pregnant this past month. One 18 and no job and her boyfriend ( my nephew) only works at Little Caesars. The other is my cousins daughter. Shes only 20 and has a 2 yr old. And no job. Sadly hers ended in a miscarriage a few days ago. Ive been there and done that, having my first a few days after my 19th bday. I struggled for yrs and just hate to see what these young ones are in store for. Of course I will help all that I can. They will be getting all my baby stuff if its a boy and everything but the boy stuff if its a girl.
Sorry for the rant. I just think its strange and wrong how things work out sometime.


----------



## Mommabrown

Lawson you can't ever leave! We are all in this together! :) 

Welcome Eegor. 

I've been wondering about Angie. It feels like Feb will never get here for her to update us.


----------



## LLawson

Mommabrown, Im not going to leave it would be too hard!
I often wonder about Angie too. Hopefully she will pop back up soon.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies. It's been a while but I wanted to stop by and show you my miracle baby. Ms. Willow! Born September 26th, weighing 8lbs 2oz's. It was a brutal process as I had to have an emergency c-section and hemorrhaged and a blood transfusion and a 2nd surgery. After 7 losses since my reversal , I have my reversal baby!! I'm so incredibly in love! There is hope!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0626.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0633.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just wanted to pop in to update....We have decided to stop TTC, at least as far as medical assistance goes. After much discussion, we have just decided we are just emotionally, physically & financially done. After 4 years, over $30k, 2 miscarriages, 3 iuis, and a failed ivf we are just done. To be honest I'm at a loss as to what comes next for us. I mean ttc has consumed our marriage for over 4 years. Of course, we will never use birth control & if God decides to bless us, then so be it, if not then we feel did all we could at this point. We are just ready to live our lives, enjoy each other & stop the insanity & stress that this Journey has brought. There's nothing more that I would love than to give my husband a baby, and it hurts my heart to know more than likely that wont happen, but I'm thankful to know that he loves me & that I'm enough... I wish you happiness & peace!


----------



## Mommabrown

Super stoked she's so adorable congratulations! 

Cupcake it's understandable. I wish you lots of love.


----------



## LLawson

Cupcake, I wish you the best. Sometimes dropping it all is what it takes. Thats what happened with us. If you remember I was exhausted trying to deal with my Crazy RE and all the meds and charting etc... We did the 6 IUIs and they took a toll on my body. I was on the Clomid for over a year.. We had the failed IVF quite a few yrs ago. Altogether we probably only spent about 20,000 but I was done!! I find it so funny that we decided we would be content and for some reason God didnt intend for us to have a baby but we finally come to peace with it. We started exercising. I quit all the meds. ( I did continue my vitamins) I think I only lost 10 pounds but was on a great workout path,joined a gym and about a month later I ended up pregnant. I couldnt even tell you when it would have happened. All I kept up with was my periods and I knew I was late but that wasnt unusual or me. I think I had myself too stressed TTC and relaxing and not worrying about it is all it took. I pray thats the case with you and send you lots of love and prayers!! You deserve it!!


----------



## LLawson

Superstoked, your baby is adorable! Congratulations!
My due date was Sept. 26th but I had my little boy on Sept. 2nd. I too had to have an emergency c section and had some complications afterwards. Im finally feeling close to normal now except I need to lose some weight.
Heres my little man "Kye" with Santa.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Superstoked

Congratulations!! I'm glad you are feeling better! My due date was September 28th. My water broke on the 25th. I'm so happy for you! He's adorable! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fluterby429

Super and LL the babes are adorable!!

Cupcake I know how you feel. I was there for awhile too. I will continue to hope you get an unexpected miracle 

I don't think we can swing my FET in Jan and I'm pretty sad about it but idk how to make it happen. It is what it is. 

Here's Lyndon with Santa
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2205.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Superstoked and Fluter!
Fluter hes just ADORABLE! I think hes the first baby Ive seen that age not screaming in Santas lap. LOL too cute!


----------



## fluterby429

I hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas. 

I had to search for this group. All of my groups are missing from my CP. It's weird.


----------



## LLawson

I had a great Christmas Fluter! Busy one though. Ill be glad when we get settled into the new year.&#55357;&#56832;
Hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## fluterby429

Your little boy is so so cute. I'm having serious baby fever. I should have a baby by now or be half way through my last pregnancy. I've been struggling like never before with my losses. I'm forever grateful for Lyndon he is our miracle. I'd love for him to have a sibling. I would've loved for it to have been from one of my natural pregnancies. My doctor in MX has given me the ok to take the meds for FET and come for just my transfer so we are planning on the first week in March. Hopefully my two frosties make it and I get a baby.


----------



## LLawson

Thanks Fluter! He gets lots of Love. I think thats why hes always so Happy. He will be 4 months already tomorrow!! I think your little one is Adorable!
I wish you the best with the transfer. It would be awesome to give Lyndon a sibling. Im sure hes almost like an only child like Kye with his siblings being so much older.
I would Love a bunch more but Im terrified after everything that happened to me with Kye. I honestly dont think I would survive another pregnancy.
Im struggling right now with my birth control. Ive decided to not go back this week for my next depo shot. Ive felt like crap and gained so much weight and I feel it has alot to do with the shot. Now to decide what to do until the hubby decides to get fixed! It took forever to get this baby but the way my luck goes, if I went without protection Im sure I would get pregnant right away if I didnt want to.
Happy New Years Ladies! I wish you all the best in 2017!!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hi ladies. I know I have most of you on my Facebook, but I am not gonna be posting anything on there so I figured I would update everyone on here. My cycle had a positive pregnancy test, but the numbers went down shortly after. It was nice for that week. It is the story of my life. I was going to go back right away but when I started my cycle and had my blood work, my estrogen was 348 so I had functional cysts that had to go away first. Not sure if they are gone yet. I am at the semi start of a new cycle, but I decided not to go this month either because my son just left today for basic training and my emotional state is just not good enough.
We are definitely going back. We will be going back until at least I turn 42. After that, we will probably stop trying. Maybe.
It was very difficult to lose another pregnancy. I will start Prednisone 2 weeks before my next cycle starts. I will be going back to get our frozen embryos at the end of January. Hopefully all goes well and I can hold a pregnancy this time. I truly don't understand why I have not been able, but medically there is really no reason. Hopefully God says yes this time.. If not, I will still keep trying.
My doctor is supplying the prednisone and I already saw my ob doctor to make sure all is ok with him for when I conceive. I say when, not if because I will succeed. However I have to go about it makes no difference to me. My baby, someone else's, my carrying it or someone else.... either way, I will not fail. Money is nothing to me. At the end of my time on earth, I won't care what material things I have, but I will remember every moment with my children. So... children it is. Ramen noodles here I come!
Love seeing the photos of your boys!


----------



## LLawson

Angie, Im so sorry things didnt work out for you this time but with your attitude I know it will eventually happen!&#10084;&#65039;
I know your emotional state all too well. It about killed me when my son left for Basic Training. I was a mess and so was my husband! I got a tad bit better when I was able to hear from him but still never completely got over everything until he was back home 4 yrs later. Seeing your baby twice a year for 2 weeks at a time was not for me! 
I did get to join some facebook pages and meet some other Moms going through the same thing. Where did he go for Basic? My sons troop eventually got a facebook page of their own and would post pics for us. That was nice. Is he doing Army or National Guard? I can probably hook you up with some good pages.
We are having a freak warm up here. 60 today and 66 tomorrow but then dropping again this weekend&#55357;&#56897; im so ready for Summer. I missed out on Summer last year. I was too big to be outside and my asthma was horrible! I stayed inside in the A/C.
Have a nice day ladies!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I know your time is coming. I'm like you, in that I can't and won't except no for an answer for something that I really want. 

I know several friends that had kiddos leave for basic recently. I know your heart has to hurt but yet so proud. I'll be feeling those same emotions soon, as I know my 17 yo son is headed for the military too.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I truly never imagined that I would miss him so much. I can't even think about grocery shopping without getting all sad. He did everything with me. He is at Fort Benning Georgia, Infantry Army. He doesn't even turn 18 until the end of March. He felt like he was so ready, but I know that he had a different picture in his mind than what it will be. His last message to me I could tell that he had just experienced a bit of what he was gonna face and it is just so hard to know I can't help him. Even though I know it will be good for him. He has been my only constant since I was 18. I miss him terribly and I am praying he doesn't get sent too far away. During the last year's my family suffered terribly with being so poor and we all three kind of banded together and shut everyone else out. It has been just us for over 6 years now. He was even home-schooled, so he was always around. Poor guy worked his tail off all year. He got his GED and the Army turned around and said they wasn't accepting them at that time so I paid for him to go back to school at Penn Foster to get his high school diploma. He did graduate a year early, but I worry that he left too early. I know I am just being a cry baby though.
Fluter, I truly don't think I will ever give up. Only if I were in danger of dying or something equally bad. The hubby and I have talked about it and he is just as set as I am to continue trying. Paying the money really does suck, but we would just waste it on junk anyway. I don't know if I will ever succeed. Maybe not, but I really won't if I quit. As long as Dr. Garza will still see me, I will continue. I may just have a healthy pregnancy yet. If I only have one baby, we may even try for more after that. The bestie and I talked last week and decided that we will try until we are 60 and our kids are 18. So that gives us until I am 42. A lot can happen in 5+ years. Most people say that the chances of success get less after 4 ivf cycles, but with Garza's prices, I don't care. I really would like to be pregnant again, but I will go whatever way I have to go. The hubby and I will even go donated embryos. However it has to be is fine with me. I don't have any problem getting pregnant as I succeeded every time, but I just can't get my body to hold on. Figured I will take the hit and do the prednisone. I will gain weight if that's what it takes. I will grow hair on my face if I have to. I will deal with the crap after I have a baby, but I am not going to let my fear of getting fat keep me from having a baby. Hopefully the steroids and the blood thinner work. I will start my next cycle at the end of January. I will be starting on the pills after ovulation this cycle. The hubby and I are also gonna take antibiotics. Other than that, I am not doing anything else. If it works, yay, if not, oh well... I will just try again.
I just knew I couldn't do it this time cause I am way to emotionally goofy this month. I won't be keeping quiet about our journey anymore though. I don't care who is praying against us. Shame on them anyway. Guess I will be burning up the forum again.. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LLawson

Yay! Angie thats where my son went and also in the Infantry. He was in Ft. benning for Basic and his AIT. Then got stationed in Ft. hood Texas. Ill be able to get you all kinds of info. One thing for sure is he will have some brothers for life. One young man my son went to basic with and got stationed with in Texas just moved his family and himself here from St. louis theyve even got jobs together and are the best of friends.
Let me know when you find out what troop hes in. It will probably be a month or so. Ill get you all the info I can. Hopefully hes in one of the groups that do the facebook pages for the parents. It was really nice seeing my son when I wasnt able to talk to him. He couldnt see the facebook page. His drill sargeants wife did it for all the parents it wasnt something to communicate with the boys through so I printed all the pics and took them with me when we went down for his graduation. Him and the other guys were so excited to see them. The poor kids were starving for normal food and sweets that they lay in bed one night and a few of the guys came up with a recipe called "poptart pie" he wrote it down and sent it to me and asked if I would bring it down for graduation so I made a few pans of it. The guys went crazy when I showed up with it.!! I felt like a Mom to a ton of guys that day.&#55357;&#56832; We took several out for a meal that didnt have parents that could make it. I bought a video of their basic training showing clips of different things and a few times you could hear guys yelling out poptart pie LOL he said they were working hard and counting down the days to get that poptart pie.&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Amy101

Hi Ladies, I'm 31 years old and TTC baby #3 and had my reversal in June 2016, had an HSG on 10/31/16 that showed left tube blocked and right tube open. this is my 2 round of Clomid 50mg CD 3-7, today is CD21 and on 10 DPO.... I just seen the RE Wednesday with DH and they did a bunch of blood work on us, DH has to have a SA Wednesday and I have to call the office on CD one to school more labs and US.... Excited and nervous.... I was so hoping I would conceive before then :( AF is due 1/18.... Here is my chart so fay... I'm praying that my temp goes up (and not down)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Good luck, Amy! Hopefully it doesn't take you long to conceive.

Lawson, I am so nervous. I still haven't talked to him. I figure it will take forever. I am praying he gets in a unit that has an active page. Waiting for his call so he can tell me which one he is in.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Amy. Welcome to the TR roller coaster. Hopefully it's a short ride for you. Most of us that are still active in here have had a long journey and a good few of us have done IVF post TR


----------



## LLawson

Angie I think it was a couple weeks before I heard from him the first time. I believe I recieved a letter from him before I got a call but not positive on that. You will probably get alot of letters. My Richie hated writing but with it being his only means of communication and him having lots of free time and bored he decided to write everybody. LOL They also got special privledges every now and then for good behavior as a troop and the drill sargeant would let them have their phones for a few hrs. Sadly I missed a few of these calls and was heartbroken. He did leave me messages but I was heartbroken to know he called and I didnt get to answer. Once I was in a movie and another time I was asleep. I started keeping my phone on 24/7 after that. Will you be able to go to his graduations? They are really fun to watch and will make you very proud to be his Mom and seeing what all hes learned. He blue cord ceremony for Infantry is awesome as well. I wish you the best and know the heartache you are feeling but I can promise you on this one that it will get better.&#128521;
Richie said his company was Alpha 2330 but they were the last group in that one and they did away with it for some reason. He was in a Troop named Wolf Pack. When he was stationed in Ft. Hood he was part of the 3rd Cav.
Amy, Welcome and I wish you the best!
I just had my TR baby! I had my reversal in Feb. 2013 and went through lots of fertility treatments and IUIs before giving up the summer of 2015. It had all taken such a toll on my body and I couldnt handle it any longer. I then found out I was pregnant in Jan. 2016 after going months without trying and no fertility treatments at all. LOL so it took me about 34 months. Ive noticed some ladies on here have got pregnant right away. I think it depends on your age, health and the type of tubal you had. I just turned 46&#128556;


----------



## AngienDaniel

Lawson, he had his phone taken as soon as he got there. He will not get it back until Family weekend, and then they will take it again till graduation. I am definitely going to his weekends. He turns 18 on March 30th so I am hoping to have family weekend close to that date.. I will be waiting for a letter that tells me what company he will be in. I am nervous, but happy for him.

I am going to be starting my steroids in the next few days. I decided to take them for 2 weeks before my cycle starts so I am starting them right after ovulation. I am going to head back to Mexico this coming cycle I guess. I am definitely not staying there long this time though. I am going to track my cycle at home and then go there for the transfer. No estrogen and maybe just a progesterone suppository for good measure. I will have a couple of blood tests for monitoring, but that's it. I feel like those cycles are just too tough on me. If I fail again, I will be waiting until July to try again probably.
I am nervous. Hoping this year is my year. A lot. So...... my cycle should come around at the end of January and my transfer should be around middle February. I dread the steroids, but I welcome a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## LLawson

Good Luck Angie! Those steroids are horrible but they do fix ALOT of stuff! It amazes me! Ive been on tons after some knee surgeries and with my asthma. I had one surgery where they had to layer stitches With the muscles and tissue around my knee and up my leg. I couldnt bend it at all. I was blacking out from the pain so they called some in and it was better in a matter of hrs. Same with my asthma.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have to suppress my immune system. I wanted to make sure I give myself enough time to make sure it was suppressed before transfer day, which should be around the 16th or so. I have to get it set up with Garza and make sure that my estrogen and everything is back to normal. I literally am doing this cycle with just blood work numbers. I will take the steroids and aspirin and that's it. I feel good about not using any meds. I am as ready as I will ever be..
Guess I will be stressing about setting it all up. My cycle is off this month...I guess from stress. My ovulation test is almost positive. I hate waiting. &#128512;

Lawson, do you know if SFT is still active? Last post I see is 2011, but I know they were active in 2012 as that is when the hubby enlisted. Is it just private now?


----------



## LLawson

Angie, I havent seen anything out of that page for a long long time! It wasnt private when I was keeping up with it.
Where was your husband? Thats about the time my son went in.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My husband was at Benning. He was E Company 1-19. He was at Benning from January to April 2013. I was hoping that I would be able to see photos of my boy, but I guess the page has closed down.


----------



## fluterby429

I'll be right behind you Angie. My period should start in the next 4 days. I'm going to start my C o a couple days after my cycle starts. I'm only going for Friday night through Sunday evening. I will have transfer on Saturday March 4. I have all my meds here waiting.


----------



## LLawson

Good Luck Ladies!
Angie my son was there from July 2011 to October 2011.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I wish I could just take the Estrogen and do my cycle like that too, Fluter. It seems so much more simple. Testing and waiting for positive O is gonna be tough. I did find out that after first positive LH it is one day and then countdown for transfer. I just wish I knew if Garza did all 5 day freeze for embryos. I have asked twice already, but no answer. I do have photos of my embryos though. Guess I will try asking again. After this go I think me and the hubby might try a DFET if it's not too expensive with Garza. I am considering it. We both agree though that neither of us would be the biological donor so it would have to be anervous embryo donation. I just hope this time works. I really feel like I am doing all I can with the steroids and if it doesn't work this time I have to consider that the husband's genes and mine just do not and will not mix. There is no other reason. I would be happy with a baby either way. It doesn't have to be ours biologically. Neither of us care.
I hope your transfer works as well this time! I think I will do better with an umedicated cycle. I will do the blood thinner along with the steroids but that's it. I may do one progesterone suppository, but that will be purely for my own self. The hubby and I also are doing antibiotics. A long dose of ten days..
I had a weird cycle this time. My surge was really short and I am not sure why. I am pretty sure I ovulated though but last night my sides hurt so badly I couldn't sleep because of it. Hopefully all of my cysts are gone. I will probably schedule an ultrasound at my OB around ovulation next cycle just to be safe. I have already started the steroids. If this doesn't work we are breaking until July unless the hubby says different. He wants to go back to back, but I struggle with the hormonal fluctuations.
I have a special place for these frozen babies we have.. Guess it's kinda silly, but it's like all this time they have been waiting there for us so they can be born. I feel I might struggle a bit more if I fail because of how I have thought of them in my heart. Can't do much but walk forward though..
Hopefully we both have successful FET. A few months will tell the tale.
I hate waiting.


----------



## fluterby429

I completely understand how you feel about the frosties. As far as the freeze he usually does them at 5 days unless there is a problem with developing. I only know of one person in the group that had an early freeze. I know I had to call back two days after transfer to see if they made it to day 5. I'm pestering him via email to verify the status of my embryos. I just want to be sure. I feel 99% sure they are fine. He relied to me once but was supposed to get back to me after he went in the office to double check. I haven't text him yet but it's my next option. I had a little pink spotting today so the time to start the process has come. I started my vitamins and clean eating today. 45 days until transfer


----------



## AngienDaniel

Noone ever got back to me about the freeze. I may not have any embryos at all. Oh well.. I am almost to the point of not caring anyway. Especially today.
The slut that takes all the photos for the kids leaving Reception to go to Basic training has put thousands of photos up the last week's, showing all the boys to their families.. the day my kid goes to basic the filthy trash writes the company name and that's it. I seriously am so angry if she were close to me I would go to jail. I swear I would. Never have I been so angry at a person I don't even know. I want to tear her eyes out!
This year is starting out to be another screwer for me and I am totally sick of being screwed. I am gonna text Garza today. Getting tired of not getting straight answers to build my life around. If it's no, then fine, but I have to have some time to plan ahead.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Well, Garza says my embryos were frozen on day 3. I figure they probably won't make the thaw. Guess I will just get a good vacation out of it anyway. I am getting a room on the beach this time. Since he normally does day 5 freezes, I figure my embryos aren't good. I will be asking about donor embryos once I get there this time so I can get ready for next trip. I feel pretty sure that as long as its not thousands of dollars, I will try to get frozen donated embryos for my next try.. It could just be my eggs suck even though my amh and fsh are pretty high for my age, I figure maybe all is not as it seems. They don't seem to do well after day 3.
Tired over it today, but looking forward to a small vacation. I think I may stay a few extra days.


----------



## fluterby429

Ok so I'm confused about your son. There was no picture of him? That happened to my husband too. He never got it taken at reception so he never had a professional military photo. I think you need to take a deep breath. Neither of the issues (picture or embryos) are so detrimental. Sucky yes. It'll be ok. As far as the embryos, FET has a but better success rate than fresh so that is already in your favor. Staying at the beach is a great idea. It's beautiful. I'm only there from Fri night to Sun or I'd stay there too


----------



## AngienDaniel

I got over the photo thing.. took me a bit. It actually isn't his professional photo, but just normal every day photos. She had been taking them a few times a day and posting for other companies, but for my son's company she didn't post a single one. It was one of those crybaby moments that I wanted to beat someone up. I got over it finally.
I am over the embryos too. I think I am almost done with the baby stuff. It's easy to have kids when you are still financially responsible for children living at home, but now that my kid has left home there doesn't seem to be any point to starting over. I have to really push myself to keep going and keep putting my body thru all these horrible things. I have gained 30 lbs, 4 belly surgeries and so many losses I can't remember if it's 8 or 9 now.. I am taking these steroids now and I have trouble sleeping and my attitude is for the dogs.. I am meaner than a striped snake. It's depressing. Daniel just wants to adopt. I feel stubborn about it. 
I will go back and get the babies we have frozen. I am staying extra days just because I totally want to and I am making this FET as easy as one can be. I also am doing everything humanly possible. I even doubled the steroid dosage from my full IVF cycle so instead of .75 mg dexamethazone I am taking 10mg of Prednisone. I also am gonna take 10 days of doxycycline to make my innards as clean as they can be. I am pretty much stripping the inside of me for a clean slate. Definitely not fun.
I should start my cycle around the 31st.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well, I am shocked to announce that we are PREGNANT!!!! I mean literally shocked. Honestly we did nothing to try to conceive & had resigned to throw ourselves into our ministry with our teens & my 2 teenagers. I have no symptoms, really. The only reason I tested was because today is cd 30. The last 2 cycles since IVF have been 28 days long, so the thought entered my mind yesterday, which I laughed at....But sure enough I got a BFP this afternoon with a short hold!!! Just praying this little bean sticks! No labs this time around. No added stress. What will be, will be!


----------



## LLawson

Good Luck Fluter and Angie!
Angie, I think we all have been in the same spot as you. This whole thing is so stressful. Its so hard on the mind and very hard on the body physically. 
Im a mean snake myself right now. Im trying to do the military 3 day diet with my husband and son. We are all losing weight but I cant wait until Thursday so I can eat and drink something good! LOL Im not good at the diet thing at all! Ive had a caffeine headache all day!
Cupcake, Congratulations!!!! Im so excited! Same thing happened to you that happened to me. I think when we forget about it and let all that stress go thats when it happens. Im so excited for you!!


----------



## fluterby429

Angie I know it's such a range of emotions. I'm sure it's heightened with your son being gone and the same steroids. Is doxycycline something that is normal for IVF? It's not good to take if pregnant at all! You actually have to take a pregnancy test or at least you're supposed to be fore taking. It's a powerful antibiotic and I don't recommend roaming it unless you need to but then again I don't know what they RX for IVF! 

Cupcake omg woohoo!! Congrats! I swear that IVF can kick start you're body. I know others that had a failed cycle and ended up pg on their own. Heck look at me I've been pregnant twice in a 6mo (3 months of that on BCP) post IVF when I had never conceived post TR before. 

LL I'm trying to eat better. I really need to be harder on myself. I want to get some of this weight off before my FET.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Flutter, I have high NK cells. Steroids are prescribed to suppress the immune system so my body doesn't see a pregnancy as a foreign object and attack it. Which is what the doctor said my body had been doing. I have no fallopian tubes anymore so taking a pregnancy test before starting the steroids would be a waste of money. I can't get pregnant on my own.
Congrats Cupcake! Happy, healthy 9 months!
AFM: I am beat down. I think I am ready to admit today that I need a Therapist now.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I have decided that this is my final visit to any infertility doctor. I am going back in two weeks to get our embryos and then we are done. I have been waiting almost 16 years and I have been thru hell with this process. No one deserves the journey I have had these last 5 years. I am finished now. I will be leaving the forum. This process has definitely changed me for the worst and I will carry a lot of baggage around because of it, but all-in-all I am so glad that God has given me the heart to quit now. No more wasted money, now I can buy whatever I want and live the dreams of traveling I have always wanted. I may not have a baby, but my future is definitely more filled because of it. I guess God really does give you what you need most and a safe, secure future sounds incredible to me. I guess that's why I wanted to succeed so badly before my kid left home cause I knew I would change my mind when I no longer had the financial responsibility anymore...
I will definitely always hate pregnant women, but bitterness gets into the soul and I will continue to feed it because I deserve to be angry with all I have had to bear.
Best wishes to you all. For every photo I have to see on Facebook, I will match it with a vacation photo. &#128514;&#128514;
Thanks for all the years of writing. So long ladies! God bless!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Angie, I hope you truly find peace & happiness wherever your journey leads you! I know the feeling of being done, as we truly were in the same place. I wasn't planning on ever looking back...To be honest I keep waiting to bleed, but in the same breath praying this is our rainbow, to trying to not be attached to guard my heart...ugh....I'm not sure how either of our paths will go, but I will tell you I know of lots of 3 day success stories! Dont give up yet! Good luck & best wishes!


----------



## LLawson

Angie I wish you the best with this IVF. When I did mine yrs ago they had my husband and I both take Doxycycline for a long time. It was at least 2 weeks if not 4. I cant remember the reason but I remember us both getting sick while taking it. Its strong! I also dont blame you at all for your feelings because I have felt the same way. I hated any pregnant woman. Didnt want to see any, talk to any or be around any so I know your struggle and dont blame you at all. I felt so mean but it was so hard. It was hard seeing the ladies on here having babies but I did feel different about them because I knew they had traveled the same road as me and had been through the same struggles. I truly felt so Happy for the ones that finally got their babies and it kept giving me hope. I too gave up before it happened on its own. I know thats not an option for you so I pray for you everyday and hope you find peace with your decisions.
If its any help at all, I too decided to stop when my last left the house for college (hes back now. I dont think he will ever leave home). But I was sad a few months but then I realized what all we could do. I didnt have to wake anyone up anymore, I could sleep as long as I wanted,mwe could eat whatever, whenever without planning for the kids. We could take off anywhere at any moment. It was really nice and we really were enjoying each other. My midwife told me many months before that to just give up and enjoy my husband. Thats what I was doing and we were truly at peace so I think you will be too. We did all the traveling after I gave up after the first IVF and until after the reversal in 2013 so that was a big joy too. We took the kids some then had to work around them a few trips. It would have been much easier if they were older then. Now Ive started over! So I feel no fun trips are in our near future. Im going to miss that but we will eventually get back there. Little man is just now getting to that stage where its hard to take him anywhere. He cant sit up on his own and hates being in his carseat but if you hold him while you are out to eat hes destroying everything he can reach. LOL hes been super easy to take places until now so we will have a few months before it gets a little easier when he can sit up in a high chair on his own and not in our laps. &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## fluterby429

I get why you're taking steroids. I'm wondering about the doxycycline. I know that you're not pregnant now, it's just a very strong antibiotic that unless needed it can do much more harm than good. I was just wondering if it's standard in IVF in the states. I hope that your outcome is what your true heart's desire is. We are always growing, and with that comes change. I don't pretend to understand the hatred at other pregnant women. It just never affected me that way. I was annoyed at times that people who I knew had no business having another baby could just pop them out right and left, but I just couldn't hate for it because I did have kids and I know so many who don't and wish they could. I know many that feel the same way you do and everyone is different and processes things differently. I won't lie this journey can really best you down. I've been there too. Sending you love and piece 

Cupcake how are you feeling


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for asking flutter. Ive been battling heartburn pretty much everyday, usually puke once a day...still no bleeding or cramping, which is amazing in itself. Lol My test were darker yesterday & my bbs are getting more sore. So all in all so far so good I'd say lol Going to make my OB appt after 6 week mark, closer to 7. Nervous, when I think about it, so trying to stay busy & praying for the best!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Just wanted to update, Feels like M/C #3 is on the way for us :( Scan yesterday at 5+3 showed nothing but a thick lining, which I wasn't too concerned about. HCG was in normal range at 1347, I think, but progesterone was low at 5.4, even though I've been taking 200mg 2x day since I got the bfp. Dr. said it could go either way, but I'm not optimistic to say the least. He upped my dose to 3xday, repeat labs Monday, scan Thursday...Been spotting since scan, but just feel less pregnant today...UGH...I really was past this part of life, not sure why this is happening again, but if we lose this one I'm considering birth control options, as I seriously am over this crap!


----------



## fluterby429

I sure hope that is not the case! I'll be thinking about you today. The bleeding could come from the scan irritating your cervix


----------



## cupcakestoy

HCG on Friday was up to 1996. 84 hr doubling time which he says is OK for that level. I'm still spotting a little bit of brown/pink, but no further pain. Had more labs drawn today. US scheduled for Thursday still.....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well ladies, I'm out. Another one bites the dust. I wish you all well


----------



## fluterby429

Oh no Cupcake! I'm so sorry


----------



## fluterby429

It's been very quiet in here. I hope all is well with everyone. 
I was unable to have my FET this month because my cycle decided to come 6 days early despite being on bcp. I was disappointed at first but I came to terms with it and figured the timing is not right. I'm planning on going after I graduate in May. 
I've already accepted a position at a local hospital as an RN in the ICU once I graduate and pass the state nursing board exam. I'm nervous but very excited to start this new journey


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Fluter! Nursing is the best field to be in right now.
Not much going on here lately. Just been busy with the little one. Hes keeping me on my toes! Im so ready for warm weather so I can get out and walk. Im as big as a house right now! I stopped the BC shot and have lost some weight since but still nowhere near what I need to lose. I feel horrible!
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. Although my journey of ttc is over I still think of everyone that I've gotten to know on here. I peek once in a while hoping for great news! 

My girls turned 3 last week. It's been wild ride for sure.


----------



## fluterby429

So I ended up with what I guess was a chemical pregnancy. I never started my period so I took a test and it was positive. I kept getting light positives over the next three days and then they started to fade away. I finally started a cycle 10 days late. It was awful and painful. I'm glad that it wasn't ectopic. I was actually not ready mentally to deal with another pregnancy. I was purposely not having sex during my fertile week but I guess I was off somewhere. So after my friend from WA leaves here I'm hitting the gym and diet plan. I'm hoping to lose some weight and do my FET in May or June. 

Brandy I'm so glad you stopped in. I can't believe they are 3! Lyndon is about to turn 2. Crazy how fast time goes. 

LL - you're not too many months PP so don't beat yourself up on the weight. I'm sure stopping bc will help like you said.


----------



## Mommabrown

The forum sure has been very quiet lately. 

Fluter almost done with nursing school? 

Lawson I love the pics you share of little man on Facebook. He is darling. 

Angie if you ever check in totally thinking of you girl. 

ATM I am battling my 4 year old TR baby about praying to god every night for a baby sister. She refuses the idea of a baby brother and we are still trying with no success. Totally bummed about that but it'll happen when it's supposed to I need to quit trying to interrupt gods plan for me. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## LLawson

Thank you Mommabrown! And stopping trying is how I got pregnant. Maybe that will work for you. I Love seeing your children on fb too!
Fluter Im sorry about the chemical pregnancy. I Love seeing the pics of your little guy on fb as well.
Ive been trying to log in to this forum forever!!! Almost 2 months and today is the first day it let me. There have been tons of pop ups on here and everytime I tried to arrow to the next page one would pop up and never let me get to the next page. Then logging in it just blacked out the screen on the password??
Sorry for the late post. I keep up with you all on fb though. On here, Ive looked at one page forever!! LOL
It may just be my Ipad. Not sure?


----------



## fluterby429

This site has been outta whack! Glad it's up and running. Although the layout is weird to me. 
I graduated nursing school on Tuesday with honors YAY ME! I'm now preparing to take the state board exam for my license. I'll probably take that next month sometime. I'm schedule to start my nursing job July 10th. Sadly I don't think I'm going to ever make it to my FET. We don't have the extra money right now (I spent it on house updates) and not sure when I'll have time to travel in the near future. 

MommaB good luck baby making!

Hope all is well with everyone. I see most of ya on FB


----------



## LLawson

Congrats Fluter! I keep up with you all on fb so I hardly get on here anymore. It doesnt look like anyone gets on here now.&#55357;&#56850;
Baby Boy is almost 10 months now and growing like a weed!
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

Yup it's crickets in here lol

For those of you not on FB. I finished nursing school, took my state board exam exam and received my license Wed.! I'm officially an RN! 
I will be leaving for TX July 2-5 to complete my FET. We were able to pull it off! Hope everyone is well


----------



## LLawson

Yay! Wishing you the best Fluter!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm PUPO with two top grade blasts


----------



## LLawson

How you doing Fluter?


----------



## fluterby429

My tests!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5758.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLawson

Looking good!


----------



## fluterby429

My tests. Going to call OB for beta tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5791.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LLawson

Oh thats Awesome! Im praying for good numbers for you!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## LLawson

Thats supposed to be a smiley face. Not sure why it showed up question marks..


----------



## fluterby429

Beta #1 8dp5dt 110. Beta#2 10dp5dt 230 doubling time of 45 hours


----------



## ~Brandy~

fluterby429 said:


> Beta #1 8dp5dt 110. Beta#2 10dp5dt 230 doubling time of 45 hours

I haven't logged in forever! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## fluterby429

I had u/s today. There is one baby with a heartbeat and I think it's another boy!


----------



## LLawson

Oh Congrats Fluter! How exciting! How are you feeling?
We are fixing to celebrate Kyes 1st Birthday in 1 month and 1 day and I have nothing done! I cant believe its already coming up :(
My 20 yr old moved out and Ive been trying to get him settled into his new place while moving Kye into his bigger room at home. I have too much going on and its snuck up on me all at once.


----------



## fluterby429

I can't believe he's almost one! It goes way too fast. 

So I sent my ultrasound pic in for a Ramzi guess and they say girl. After looking back at Lyndon ultrasound it looks like the placental placement is opposite. It'll be interesting to find out
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5972.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLawson

They told me girl too but it was a hard decision because it was in the middle. I ended up with an anterior placenta so I wonder if that affected their decision?
Yours does look different than mine though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluterby429

Tiny baby today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6063.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLawson

Fluter, thats so cool. How far along are you now?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm 9 weeks 3 days


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh my gosh it's been forever since I've been in here! 


Fluter congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLawson

Congrats! You are moving right along!!


----------



## fluterby429

Had my official first OB appointment Wed. Baby had a heartbeat between 160-165. I had the panorama done and will know the results including confirmed gender next week! I will officially announce at that point


----------



## LLawson

Yay! Cant wait Fluter


----------



## fluterby429

It's a GIRL!!!


----------



## LLawson

Yay! I bet you are excited! Your daughter too!&#10084;&#65039; Congratulations!
My friend just found out his girlfriend is having a girl. She already has 2 girls and he has 1. He is so disappointed. I feel so bad for him cause he wanted a boy so bad.... He will love it the same either way but I was really hoping he would finally get his boy.
How are you feeling?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm feeling better. Still have waves of nausea here and there and I'm still tired most of the time but I'm hoping relief is around the corner. 

Your poor friend! So much estrogen in his life lol


----------



## LLawson

Yes. He's so into all guy stuff too like drag racing, 4 wheeling etc.. Poor guy needs a son!
Have you tried the chewable vitamin B? My Dr. Said that's probably what kept me from having any sickness. I'm still taking it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you'll during the holidays! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you Brandy. Same to you and you're family


----------



## fluterby429

Hayzel Charlotte entered this world on Feb. 25 at 36w2d weighing 6lbs 12oz. My water broke around 3:30am and she started coming fast. The hospital rounded up doctors to prepare for my csection. Shes was born less than three hours from the time my water broke. Pretty crazy! 

On March 1 she became lethargic and had a temp of only 94.9. I brought her into the ER. She was dehydrated and jaundice. After some fluids and light therapy shes much better. We are still in the hospital because they are waiting on a test to be complete. She currently weighs 5lbs 8oz. We hope to go home today.
 



Attached Files:







EEE1508D-50E6-40A2-AF07-3FDE1640B8BE.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngienDaniel

Fluter, 
Can't believe you already have 2 rainbow babies. Time has passed by so quickly.

Congrats on your little Princess. I hope she is feeling better by now.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your precious baby girl! She is beautiful!


----------



## AngienDaniel

.


----------



## AngienDaniel

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u510/ADMTWEED/Pregnancy/20180428_130146_zpse3z0f587.jpg

https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u510/ADMTWEED/Pregnancy/20180423_085318_zpsfbguybom.jpg



I had my beta at 9dp3dt a day before my period was due. It was 445. On 11dpt3dt (14dpo) my beta was 1070. I wont be doing anymore betas and I finally found my 'magic' meds for our healthy pregnancy, thank God. We aren't telling anyone and we won't be for a time. I just wanted to post after all these years on this forum and all of the losses, it seems like we may finally have our keep baby....maybe 2.... :) I will probably update every few months. The pregnancy seems to be progressing extremely well so far and the 'symptoms' are minimal, (like my first two healthy pregnancies.) The husband thinks we are having two. I think we are having one. I have an OB appt coming up soon so maybe God will let us see then, although I am only 4 weeks and 1 day today.


----------



## LLawson

HI Ladies,
Thought I would pop in. I've been extremely busy. Life gets crazy sometimes.
Kyes 20 months now and non stop. He keeps me on my toes!!
Hope everyone's doing well. Angie hope things are still going well for you.
I'm not sure if everyone saw the news but the FDA approved a new form of IVF that's much cheaper. It's a capsule with the sperm and egg put in instead of the more invasive IVF. Very interesting.


----------



## AngienDaniel

Coming up on 11 weeks. I listen to the babys' heartbeats every so often with my home Doppler. So far they both seem to be doing well. Baby A has a lower heartbeat in the high 130's and Baby B is high 150's. I believe its a boy and girl, but lots of people are saying girl/girl. I take the Maternit 21 on the 22nd. I am gonna ask my MFM if I can have the Panorama test instead since it can tell you what gender both twins are. Been tryin to eat a lot of protein, sit a lot, and just keep my life stress free. Surprisingly I am not worried about miscarriage anymore. I am worried about taking care of twins and really just deeply grateful to God that I did not give up when I wanted to quit. Come December I will be a Mother again....to twins. I am both terrified and filled with gratitude. I hope everyone else is well. I know the thread is pretty much dead, but after so many years I figure I would at least update ever-so-often. I think of you ladies often. &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;


----------



## AngienDaniel

On my way to 17 weeks... Cant believe I have made it this far.. It still doesnt feel real to me and I dont believe it will until they're here. Even then I think I will be in amazement at the gift of them. This pregnancy has been really good. No problems and no struggles as of yet. My Maternit21 said I am having at least one boy and hopefully when I have my ultrasound on the 24th, the babies will cooperate and I can finally give them both names instead of baby a and baby b.. 
Will try to come back at least once a month or so just because I waited so many years to be in this place..


----------



## AngienDaniel

Viability day! 24 weeks today. The babies seem to be doing well and we are just pushing for the next milestone. The doctor said it looks like I am in the beginning stages of polyhydramnios. Nothing has shown to be wrong with my Baby A, but he has extra fluid. May be GD. May be too much sugar. I am changing my diet in hope that it helps before my next visit in October. Hopefully everything turns out fine, but from all I have read early labor is very likely. Hopefully its not too early. I cant wait to meet my little boys! I am absolutely terrified, but so fully grateful.


----------



## eegor

Anyone still about???

@AngienDaniel I'll message you re: polyhydramnios :)


----------



## AngienDaniel

Our sons were born on December 10th 2018. We are in love and so grateful to the Lord and to Dr. Garza. We are supposes to go back in October 2019 to pick up the last 2 embryos we have. If they live, we will thank God, but if He says no we will forever be grateful for our two boys.


----------



## MRSM18

Hi i was on this board years ago under thatgirl but forgot my details.
I had reversal 29th oct
I have just hsd day 21 bloods come back and showing i'm not ovulating so just waiting to be prescribed clomid. Very worried my tubes are blocked again too :(


----------



## AngienDaniel

My twins are almost 4 months old. They both can roll over now and are getting their first teeth. They're so different from each other and I am so glad they are. I am going back to see Dr. Garza at the end of June/early July to get our 2 babies. I gave my boys their last breastmilk yesterday in preparation. I have to get my cycle to regulate and start my keto again. I am set for whatever God has for us. I am praying for the babies to make it, but if not, I may go back for one more try after that. Maybe... Twins are tough and my body has still not healed from their birth. I know its just been 3 months, but I figured I would bounce back like I did in my 20s, but that is not happening now.
I would love to have another daughter so I will work hard to get back to full health and weight in preparation for another pregnancy. The hubby says we can go until I turn 42, but I am not sure I want to do that. I just pray God has a daughter for us and if not, then thats ok too. I am so happy with our little sons that I will be fine if we dont get to have anymore. I will forever be grateful for the boys.
I hope everyone is well. I like to come back ever-so-often. Thinking of all you ladies!


----------



## AngienDaniel

My boys are a bit over 6 months. Its so hard to believe! Theyre the joy of my life. Theyre as different from each other as they can be and I truly thank the Lord for them. I went back to see Garza on the 12th of June and transferred our two remaining embryos. I will not know until next week if they implanted. My husband wants to keep going back. I am not sure that I am as willing as he is. The boys are the best blessings, theyre also 2 handfuls of busyness. I am excited for whatever God has for us though. I try to come back and update.


----------



## AngienDaniel

My boys are a wee bit over 1 year old now. They're currently suffering with the flu. January 1st I am preparing to go back to see Dr. Garza for my last cycle. I have ordered all the meds and will start strict keto. I will take extra care this time since it will be my last time trying for babies. I am hoping for one more. I will be 41 in July and my doctor said 18 months between pregnancies. Some days I really want many more kids and other days I ask myself if I want more children at all. Having the two young sons and my first grandbaby is pretty expensive some days. Even if the cycle doesn't work, I will maybe have a few embryo's in case I want to try in another year or so. I have been so blessed to have these two boys though. I try never to forget that. It's been ages since anyone wrote here besides me, but after so many years of beer ng on this thread, I can't imagine not updating. This site got me thru many broken moments. I hope all of you ladies are doing well. I think of you all often.


----------



## LLawson

Hi Angie,
Those boys of yours are precious!!
I had almost forgotten about this site with Kye keeping me so busy but for some reason out of the blue I thought about it after getting in bed and decided to check it out.
Just like you Angie it got me through many trying times and im very thankful for everyone on here.
Kye was 3 in September. Hes almost non verbal. Hes picking up a few words. usually mocking. Hes went through about 6 months of the first steps program then started preschool and goes 3 hrs 4 days a week and its helped him so much. hes fixing to start more speech therapy once a week on Fridays.
Hes non stop and keeps me so busy! You cant take your eyes off of him cause hes a thrill seeker and always trying something.
The regular drs and therapists do not believe its autism but more of him being spoiled and give everything without having to ask for it. keep in mind he has 3 older siblings married so its like 3 extra sets of parents. Then my 2 grandbabies are older than him and everyone does spoil him. We are trying really hard not too. Hes such a sweet loving child. Always happy and that makes it hard for us not to give him what he wants.
Hopefully this other therapy helps. Hes extremely smart otherwise. He does come off with very hard words here and there like rainbow, thank you, bubble guppies etc but wont say them consistently and acts very bashful when he does.
Thats why we are starting this other therapy. They said there is also a condition where some children wont speak because they dont want anyone else to hear them. He has said most of his stuff with no one watching but we could hear him from the other room.
I hope and pray he does well and gets to talking.
Its extremeley stressful sometimes when he cant tell us whats wrong or what he wants.
Hope everyone ia doing well!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Lawson, I didn't know Kye was non-verbal. He seems like such a bundle of joy! He looks to be very intelligent to me and I wouldn't worry so much about his speech. He will probably just take right off, or maybe he will just be one of those rare people that doesn't need to hear themselves speak all day. He is a very beautiful boy! My two are 19 months coming up. It's so hard to believe. The time just flies by. Some days I think about going back and trying once more, but so far I haven't actually put forth the effort. Life has been so hectic this year though and another baby in this chaos would just be insane. My anxiety has been acting up this last month and with Daniels Mama dying from Covid complications and just general fear, I stay away from thoughts of babies most days. My son and DIL are living with us until they get a job her after he got out of the Army and arrived here early May. It's a busy house for sure with 3 babies under 2. My 16 year old nephew also lives with us. My house is bustling.. I try to check out this forum ever so often to see if anyone updates on their life. I been apart of this thread since about a year or two after it started under a different name at first. The worst part about forums is that sometimes you never know how the story goes. I am glad I get to watch some of your lives unfold so that you all become a small part of my own personal story. Praying for everyone to get their babies still!


----------

